#kubuntu 2005-09-05
<mircea> any helpers online?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : congrats to pef on membership | Kubuntu Official Help Channel | KDE 3.4.2 Packages are out: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php | Adept alpha out - http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | To prevent spam: /umode +CE
<tenchi21> hi
<BlankB> hello.
<tenchi21> has anyone seen the Mac OS x86 thing
<Vindevogel> hi all
<Vindevogel> I have a question on Kubuntu and Debian unstable
<Vindevogel> I wanted to download j2sdk from tux.org
<Vindevogel> Seems it needs libc6
<Vindevogel> The version shipped with kubuntu is lower
<Vindevogel> can i simply take the version from debian testing ?
<Vindevogel> that one is just one version higher 2.3.2.21 instead of 2.3.2.20
<torz> hmm hi, I have some weird problems with my system fonts. I did "apt-get install msttcorefonts" to get Windows fonts but in return *all* my fonts look very jaggy (as though it has no anti aliasing)
<Vindevogel> torz: i have similar problem with the normal fonts, seems like they are jaggy when the font size is lower than 12
<Vindevogel> use the "plastik" theme for a second, it puts them on 12 and all looks fine again
<Vindevogel> Anybody alive here caring to answer my question on Debian ?
<torz> Vindevogel: yep Plastik is what I usually use, 12 eh
<torz> I'll give it a shot
<torz> I like size 11s though!
<torz> hmmm nope, even 12 looks bad
<Vindevogel> don't do it through the font ... go into themes and chose plastik there so that it changes everything
<Vindevogel> might want to use keramik for a second first
<torz> okie dokie
<torz> shit, it tries to use Arial as a default font
<Vindevogel> torz: I'm also playing with the anti-aliasing properties.  That does not help much.
<brk3> are there any free disk partition programs for windows? the ubuntu installer isnt working..
<apokryphos> brk3: qtparted
<brk3> on windows?
<apokryphos> heh, sorry
* apokryphos is only really aware of PartitionMagic
<brk3> ubuntu really needs to get its installer into shape
<brk3> for such a friendly distro its a joke
<pax> what's wrong?
<apokryphos> Agreed
<brk3> im no newbie like and even its scaring me
<apokryphos> pax: it's pretty bad compared to SuSE, Mandriva, Fedora one
<brk3> i cant resize my main partition
<brk3> when i try to change the size and press enter it just does nothing
<phazeman> can someone please tell me what service/thing should i restart to make the changes in /etc/locale.alias to work ? or i have to restart X ?
<stoeptegel> i'am having problems with reading acces in some partitions, it give me: mount: could not find /dev/sbd5 in /ect/fstab/ or /etc/mtab.  Plz don't tell me i've destroyed my data...
<brk3> whats the easiest way to create a partition
<Vindevogel> how stable is breezy for the moment ?
<crimsun> at them moment, it's pretty stable
<brk3> but has no installer
<brk3> might as well not have :(
<Vindevogel> no, but i have a running hoary, when i apt-get upgrade, is everything going to work in KDE ?  I mean the basics
<apokryphos> Vindevogel: pretty much, it should, yes.
<Vindevogel> when is the release of breezy: beginning of octobre or end ?
<apokryphos> Vindevogel: apt-get dist-upgrade, of course, you should use
<apokryphos> 16th IIRC
<apokryphos> !breezyschedule
<ubotu> from memory, breezyschedule is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<apokryphos> nope, 13th
<Luen> hi
<Luen> any clue about burning mdf isos under linux?
<Vindevogel> ok, 1.5 months from release on 6, so that's 25% left.  A bit risky .... I am about to find out.
<brk3> how the fuck am i gonna partition my disk!!
<apokryphos> brk3: get Knoppix or something
<brk3> apokryphos: can you partition from a live cd?
<Vindevogel> I was quite happy with the server install of kubuntu and then add the rest manually 
<apokryphos> brk3: of course
<Vindevogel> very clean kde this way
<brk3> apokryphos: does knoppix come with qtparted?
<apokryphos> brk3: it comes with a partition manager, for sure, yes. 
<Vindevogel> see you guys later :-))
<brk3> sexy
<brk3> thanks
<apokryphos> seems fairly standard; makes it more odd that [k] ubuntu live doesn't have one
<brk3> apokryphos: kubuntu really needs to get moving on that
<apokryphos> Riddell: what settings does kdesu use for i.e. style/font-size in apps?
<apokryphos> I figure if sudo is you with root priveleges it should keep the same style/fonts etc for running apps with kdesu
<kyaneos> hi
<kyaneos> i have a problem
<kyaneos> KDE applets disappears from kicker in every new session
<kyaneos> and the top menu, Mac OS style, is aligned at the right
<kyaneos> has somebody installed Kubuntu in server-expert mode??
<Cylla> I have what I hope is a really easy question. How do I start firefox?
<Cylla> it seems silly, but I checked to make sure it was installed and it is.. just can't seem to find how to start it or even where it is.
<NamShubX> when I try to sudo, I get the following error: postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<NamShubX> basically, I have no way of gaining root access to my computer (since I cant sudo passwd in the first place)...
<NamShubX> any clue?
<fatejudger> what is the best way to play quicktime movies in Kubuntu?
<pussfeller> anyone else get a crash in kaffeine on taking a screen shot
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> but there is a kaffeine fix
<fatejudger> because it crashes for random reasons
<fatejudger> some .deb package
<fatejudger> I don't know how they got it
<fatejudger> some bot on here knows it
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Budda> can some one pls help me with the following error?
<Budda> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<Budda> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Budda> it appears every time i try to compile sth
<crimsun> do you have build-essential installed?
<Budda> build-essential?
<crimsun> the metapackage 'build-essential'
<Budda> sec pls
<crimsun> dpkg -l build-essential
<crimsun> err, don't paste that output
<crimsun> but if you don't have it installed, install it
<Budda> ok currently installing --> "apt-get install build-essential"
<Budda> thank you
<Budda> working fine
<Budda> just got the next one
<Budda> error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Budda> anybody? :P
<BlankB> !mono
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, BlankB
<BlankB> are their any working apt repositories for mono develop for kubuntu 5.04 Hoary? 
<BlankB> With a relatively modern version.
<frank> backports has 1.1.7
<BlankB> is this the proper url for backports? http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<frank> you can use deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted 
<BlankB> frank: thank you. I was getting confused.
<BlankB> Right after you said that I went to the backprots.ubuntuforums.org and it told me to use one of the mirrors.
<frank> ok
<furic> Why is it that a 12pt font looks like a 18pt font on my system? is there any global way to fix the fonts to be compairable to other os's, im on hoary.
<furic> The weird thing is, yesterday when i turned my pc on the fonts where fine for some reason, i had all the system fonts set to things like 7pt to counter the effect so everything was allmost unreadable when it was rendered right, but not, after reboot, its back to its crappyness again...
<james> how do i mount a windows ntfs partition?
<james> i just want read access not write access
<BlankB> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 
<BlankB> or something like that
<BlankB> depends on where the drives are. and where you want it mounted.
<james> if in kde i right click on the drive and select mount i get an error
<james> its hdb1
<BlankB> does it say "can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab" ?
<james> yes
<james> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<BlankB> Im not sure if there is anything for adding entries to the fstab other than a text editor.
<BlankB> Easiest way if you only want to do it now would be:
<BlankB> mkdir /tmp/mountpoint ; sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /tmp/mountpoint
<BlankB> If you want it to mount every time you boot, you would have to modify the /etc/fstab
<james> ok did that get another error
<BlankB> what was it?
<james> could not enter folder /tmp/mountpoint
<BlankB> just a sec.
<james> k
<BlankB> hmm...I can't duplicate that.
<BlankB> what does: dmesg | tail
<BlankB> anything useful in there?
<BlankB> also see if this returns anything: grep "hdb1" /etc/fstab
<james> dmesg does 12 lines
<james> grep does nothing
<BlankB> any of them say anything about ntfs ?
<james> NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/O MODULE] .
<james> NTFS volume version 3.1.
<BlankB> when do you get the could not enter folder message?
<james> when i try to open the drive
<BlankB> ahh.
<leus> To install rpm packages on Debian systems, Do I have to use alien -i?
<BlankB> try this: sudo ls -al /tmp/mountpoint/
<leus> To install rpm packages on Debian systems, Do I have to use alien -i?
<leus> To install rpm packages on kubuntu, Do I have to use alien -i?
<james> sudo -al /tmp/mountpoint/
<james> sudo: please use single character options
<james> sudo: illegal option `-al'
<james> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<james> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<james>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }                        
<BlankB> sorry about that. I meant: sudo ls -al /tmp/mountpoint
<BlankB> you only need to paste the actual error next time.
<leus> Hi, Could somebody help me?
<leus> To install rpm packages on kubuntu, Do I have to use alien -i?
<james> ok that lists the contents of my drive
<BlankB> leus: to convert to a debian package do: alien -d
<BlankB> leus: to install that package do: alien -i
<leus> BlankB: but I am using kubuntu
<leus> BlankB: Is it the same?
<BlankB> leus: yes. kubuntu is a cousin of debian.
<leus> BlankB: Thank you very much.
<BlankB> james: Im not sure how to run konqueror as root...lemme look it up.
<BlankB> kdesu konqueror /tmp/mountpoint/
<BlankB> 8-(
<gdarel> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<gdarel> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<gdarel> Having issues compiling only some sources... getting this 
<gdarel> above ops
<kalenedrael> x-dev
<kalenedrael> you need some X devel package...
<BlankB> and perhaps libx11-dev
<lascar> i'm trying to get my printer to print
<lascar> it worked a few days before
<lascar> i got a test page printed and all
<lascar> and now whenever i send a job to it, it processes indefinitely
<lascar> any takers?
<BlankB> is it usb or what?
<lascar> usb indeed
<lascar> and that's all jobs, including test pages
<BlankB> does it show up when you do: lsusb
<lascar> yeah
<BlankB> Do you have Utilities -> Printing Manager open?
<lascar> i do now
<BlankB> are there any jobs under the jobs tab for that printer?
<lascar> none
<BlankB> select that printer then click the printer drop down at the top and check start/stop printer.
<BlankB> is stop or start hilighted?
<lascar> the printer is idle and accepting jobs
<BlankB> under instances can you send it a test page?
<jesusfish> crimsun: you ever get the amarok packages to work?
<lascar> sorry about the delay
<lascar> i get the "Test page successfully sent to printer HP PSC 1350." dialog
<lascar> but no printout
<BlankB> under properties : interface what does it say for the uri?
<lascar> usb:/dev/usb/lp0
<BlankB> try this: sudo sh -c 'echo test >/dev/usb/lp0'
<lascar> with the single quote?
<BlankB> it should work with either single or double quotes.
<lascar> i'm getting denied
<BlankB> permission denied?
<lascar> nevermind
<lascar> what's supposed to happen?
<BlankB> something should do something on the printer.
<BlankB> Any flicker lights or anything.
<lascar> nothing
<BlankB> Odd.
<lascar> indeed
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
* mode/#kubuntu [-s]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> jesusfish: actually I got sidetracked by a high fever, but it's enqueued, promise
<jesusfish> crimsun: no worries...actually managed to find one posted
<crimsun> cool
<matthew_w> Anyone know how to add Multiverse and Universe to Kynaptic
<JeffAMcGee> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<JeffAMcGee> You can use synaptic if you have it, or just sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bags> Hello again, boys and girls...
<Bags> Having trouble with VNC
<Bags> Any client trying to view my Kubuntu VNC server gets an error just a fraction of a second after login. 
<fatejudger> does anyone here use KDevelop?
<fatejudger> I'm having a little trouble with it
<fatejudger> and no one will answer in the kdevelop irc channel
<JeffAMcGee> I used to.
<fatejudger> well that doesn't really help
<fatejudger> this thing has the hardest time tabbing correctly
<fatejudger> dev-c++ seems to be much better than kdevelop
<fatejudger> but I can't use dev-c++ on linux
<fatejudger> of course all of the good software is on windows...
<JeffAMcGee> I moved to gvim
<fatejudger> gvim?
<JeffAMcGee> graphical vi improved, basically vi
<keith> how do i add hoary-extras to the repositories?
<keith> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<pentax> quien tiene repositorios para instalr el mozilla y el mplayer?
<fatejudger> JeffAMcGee: does that come with Kubuntu or do I have to compile it?
<JeffAMcGee> there's a good chance you already have it installed
<JeffAMcGee> but, it has a steep learning curve
<JeffAMcGee> gvim and kvim are both in main (not universe)
<fatejudger> yeah, I just got it
<fatejudger> I don't want to take forever learning this thing
<fatejudger> not only that it has a lag
<fatejudger> between me typing
<fatejudger> and the characters appearing on the screen
<fatejudger> why can't I find something like Dev-C++ on linux?
<JeffAMcGee> you might do better to just to fiddle with kdevelop's indentation settings
<fatejudger> that thing is terrible
<fatejudger> it doesn't keep settings at all
<fatejudger> like
<fatejudger> sometimes it writes the settings to the config file
<fatejudger> and sometimes it doesn't
<fatejudger> it all depends on how I implement the changes
<fatejudger> it's really stupid
<fatejudger> like
<fatejudger> the menus work
<fatejudger> but the actual config dialog doesn't
<fatejudger> not only that, I can't compile things in Kdevelop unless I make a project
<JeffAMcGee> If memory serves, visual studio is the same way
<JeffAMcGee> any non-trivial program may as well be in a project
<fatejudger> well this is silly
<fatejudger> I can't even add files to a project
<fatejudger> nor does it auto indent when I create curly braces
<JeffAMcGee> It looks like there's a version of dev-C++ for linux: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dev-cpp/
<JeffAMcGee> but you have to compile it yourself
<JeffAMcGee> in kdevelop, check settings -> Configure Editor... -> indentation
<JeffAMcGee> what is indentation mode set to?
<JeffAMcGee> you probably want normal
<badbear> how do i restart kde?
<BlankB> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> somebody said windowsdrives was Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<hettar> anyone using breezy yet? Is it useable ?
<jatos> hi
<jatos> anyoner ever tryed a gui besides gnoem or kde?
<ilba7r> you mean window manager
<jatos> yeah
<ilba7r> search on google for window managers for linux there are quite a few
<ilba7r> depend on your needs
<Kyaneos> kicker top menu is moved on KDE, has somebody the same problem??
<Kyaneos> please
<jatos> I just wondering
<jatos> I decided to try fluxbox and xfce
<jatos> and I have to say... fluxbox in my opinion sucks
<ilba7r> http://xwinman.org/
<ilba7r> here you will find a list of the most common ones
<ilba7r> mm the one compiled in ubuntu is a little bit slow
<ilba7r> but also depend what you want do you want a fast window manager
<jatos> which one did you compile in ubuntu
<ilba7r> or an attractive one
<ilba7r> i did not compile any
<ilba7r> i am just a user like you
<jatos> oh btw, it would very easy to argue that the window manager is actually x-free and the gui is what most people call the window manager
<ilba7r> sorry i am not that knowledgable as i said i am just a user :)
<jatos> kk
<jatos> no worrys
<ilba7r> if you like fast and eye candy try enlightenment
<jatos> will do
<ilba7r> there is a thread on it in ubuntu forums with some screen shots
<jatos> kk
<jatos> one thing, I don't about youi, but I cannot understand the mentality that goes with simplest GUI possible....
<ilba7r> sorry did not understand exactly what you mean
<ilba7r> what are you looking for ?
<jatos> to me it seems a lot of people pick the gui that does the least.....
<ilba7r> for me its different flavours
<ilba7r> if i want to do computation and need my pc to be as fast as possible i run either openbox or icewm
<jatos> kk
<ilba7r> if i want eligence i run gnome or enlightenment
<jatos> actually I find xfce to quite eligent with no mroe bloat than fluxbox...
<boga> where can I grab deb packages for beta2 of OpenOffice.org?
<jatos> erm
<jatos> openoffice.org?
<jatos> thats you best bet
<ilba7r> do not recommend to install from binary though so try to avoid that
<ilba7r> or if you do use checkinstall instead of make install
<jatos> hello again
<ilba7r> jatos i liked flux box for its responivnece but hated how long it took for it to load
<jatos> disconnectec by accident
<ilba7r> welcome back
<ilba7r> if you want really fast window manager you have to try openbox
<jatos> I like XFCE its got all the advantages of fluxbox as far I cab, plus i
<jatos> it easier to use
<ilba7r> sorry i hated it
<jatos> ok
<ilba7r> gnome is much more elegent and openbox much faster
<ilba7r> by the way in gnome i run openbox instead of metacity which make gnome fly too
<jatos> metacity?/
<ilba7r> thats the default gnome window manager
<ilba7r> as u know gnome is a desktop environment and metacity is its window manager
<jatos> actually i didn't know that but now I do
<ilba7r> i guess you use rox-filer with xfce
<ilba7r> does it support emblem
<jatos> right now I completely confised, rox-filer?
<ilba7r> thats the file manager
<jatos> no I use knoqueror with it
<ilba7r> ok
<ilba7r> so why not use kde with konqueror than
<jatos> currently I have four guis on this pc, gnome, kde, fluxbox and xfce
<jatos> because I like the XFCE's interface but prefer KDE's file manger
<ilba7r> and you do not like nautilus (gnome file manager)?
<ilba7r> its the best i used so far
<jatos> I am not too kean on it, i think konqueror is more powerful
<ilba7r> i agree its a matter of taste 
<jatos> yep, I have to say I find the extra features of konqueror very handy indeed
<jatos> like I never managed to use FTP in konqueror
<jatos> *nautilis
<jatos> excuse my spelling
<ilba7r> oh thats easy
<ilba7r> i use it all the time
<ilba7r> yet i remember i set it up from the gnome panel though
<jatos> oh, how do you get at FTP in nautilus though
<ilba7r> places>connect to server and you are set
<ilba7r> then from nautilus i just select from the tree view the mounted ftp volume
<jatos> ah
<jatos> is there any of getting an address bar on nautilus?
<jatos> the address bar is something I like about konqueror I may add
<ilba7r> are you using breezy
<jatos> no, hoary
<ilba7r> ok
<ilba7r> open prefrences
<ilba7r> and check the location bar
<jatos> kk
<jatos> wheres location bar?
<ilba7r> thats under behavious also select browser
<ilba7r> will make nautilus look exactly like konquer
<jatos> theres no such option in my nautilus
<ilba7r> ok click edit
<ilba7r> then prefrences
<jatos> yah
<ilba7r> on the top bar select behavior
<ilba7r> so third option is always open in browser windows
<jatos> ah
<ilba7r> you have the location bar now
<jatos> sorry I was looking for an option that actually said "location bar"
<ilba7r> in breezy there is one
<ilba7r> by the way you can also press ctrl L to activate the location bar
<jatos> kk
<jatos> I decided not to upgrade to breezy till breezy is current
<ilba7r> now for the neat stuf check the side panel>emblem
<ilba7r> and drag one to one of your files and you will know why i like nautilus
<ilba7r> fatos wise decision
<ilba7r> sorry jatos
<jatos> kk ilba7r 
<jatos> one thing, if I open a file from FTP in nautilus I can't change it
<ilba7r> what do you mean explain in more detail
<ilba7r> do yo mean renaming it?
<jatos> right I open a php file, its comes up in gedit but make or save changes
<jatos> I can edit though it its opened using KDE programs
<ilba7r> check the permisions of the file
<jatos> 755
<ilba7r> oh so you should be able to read write execute
<ilba7r> strange
<jatos> it can edited if I open in kate, it just appears as though gedit can edit files on FTP
<ilba7r> ah ok
<ilba7r> there is an option in nautilus
<ilba7r> its a precaution aganist unwanted script execution
<ilba7r> so you have to open nautilus again
<ilba7r> edit > prefrences
<jatos> yah...
<ilba7r> preview
<ilba7r> text files 
<ilba7r> select always
<ilba7r> oh i think i forgot how i set that up
<jatos> ticked it but still I can't actually edit the file
<ilba7r> you log in with your user name on the ftp site right
<jatos> yep#
<ilba7r> by the way i think what kate do is copy the file to a tmp folder you edit it then it copies it back
<jatos> yep that seems logical, nevertheless I can still edit the file
<ilba7r> give me a min to check something
<ilba7r> ok i just tested what you said
<ilba7r> i think you have to copy it first then edit it and copy it back
<ilba7r> i know with kde you do not need to do so
<jatos> kk
<ilba7r> and again as i said i am not an expert i am just a user so perhaps it can be done 
<jatos> well seing as I get at konqueror in any gui...
<jatos> core openbox is small...
<ilba7r> i use my ftp site as a backup thats why i rarely edit files in it
<ilba7r> and pretty fast
<jatos> I use FTP for a whoel variety of things, backup included
<ilba7r> not an eye candy though you will not even have a background
<jatos> right BRB
<ilba7r> tyt
<jatos> I am going to logout and try openbox
<jatos> back
<ilba7r> so how was it
<ilba7r> by the way did you install the optional packages with it
<jatos> openbox strikes as a little too simple
<jatos> and what optional packages, I jsut did apt-get install openbox
<ilba7r> but pretty fast does not load neither cpu nor memory
<ilba7r> there is obconf
<ilba7r> for configuring it and installing debian-menus
<jatos> brb
<jatos> back
<jatos> ah
<ilba7r> welcome back
<jatos> what would I need to install to taskbar in openbox?
<jatos> I would like if possible to have taskbar where I canclick to change apps
<ilba7r> in openbox you just right click the mouse for the menu
<jatos> that bit I sussed
<ilba7r> on the other hand you can use it with gnome to make it faster
<jatos> actually I bet the source to gui is pretty simple
<ilba7r> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34239&highlight=openbox+keybinding
<jatos> I might try some customisation to get a personalised guio
<ilba7r> you can run gnome-panel in it
<jatos> kk
<ilba7r> so you will have your task bar from there
<jatos> I just used its menu to switch to meta city gui... now to work out how to get back to proper openox
<ilba7r> you can not
<ilba7r> log out
<jatos> damn, I can't logout becasye the taskbar hasn't appeared!
<ilba7r> in a terminal
<ilba7r> type kilall metacity
<ilba7r> killall metacity sorry
<ilba7r> oh by the way ctrl alt backspace restart the xserver too
<jatos> ok
<jatos> brb
<jatos> back.. again
<jatos> I restarted X
<jatos> I not keen on using metacity when it hasn't started correctly
<ilba7r> i do not liek metacity period lol
<jatos> lol, I can't say I am a big fan of it
<jatos> I have admit if the spec of the pc isn't an issue my favourite gui is either kde or xfce
<ilba7r> kde although is great was my favourite for a while
<ilba7r> but is still slow
<ilba7r> and i prefer gnome fonts
<jatos> ah
<ilba7r> now my favourite is enlightenment
<jatos> let me get it
<ilba7r> i am running the unstable beta version though
<ilba7r> the stable one is great but had to include some gdesklets
<ilba7r> on DR17 i did not need to its all there
<ilba7r> !acpi
<ubotu> ilba7r: I don't know, could you explain it?
<jatos> kk
<ilba7r> !info acpi
<ubotu> acpi: (displays information on ACPI devices), section utils, is optional. Version: 0.07-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 9 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<jatos> neat...
<jatos> !info openbox
<ubotu> openbox: (standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 3.2-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 192 kB, Installed size: 916 kB
<jatos> I never knew you could do that
<ilba7r> !openbox
<ubotu> ilba7r: Are you smoking crack?
<ilba7r> lol
<ilba7r> some time he is something
<ilba7r> sometime it will give you a thread to the wiki
<jatos> ah
<jatos> !info popstars
<jatos> !help
<kinfo> Available commands: !help, !uptime, !netuse, ??, !!, !cs, !whoset, !learn, !relearn, !forget, !topten, !status
<jatos> this ubotu bot it quite amusing...
<jatos> ubotu I learn mainly by observing declarative statements such as "x is at http://www.xxx.com", and then reply when people ask things like "where can i find x?"
<ubotu> jatos: I think you lost me on that one
<ilba7r> ah
<jatos> anyway let me now try enlightenment now its installed on this pc
<ilba7r> AI then i thought its more like a knowledge base
<ilba7r> !heat
<ubotu> I don't know, ilba7r
<ilba7r> ubotu power management
<ubotu> ilba7r: Not a clue
<jatos> damn enlightenment didn't install properly
<ilba7r> ok
<ilba7r> you have to do it in synaptic better
<jatos> ok
<ilba7r> for there is enlightenment data package
<jatos> no, its just didn't appear on my menu of gui's
<ilba7r> also you have to manually input a desktop entry to see it in the list
<jatos> ah
<ilba7r> !enlightenment
<ubotu> from memory, enlightenment is at Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work; install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105
<ilba7r> follow the thread
<jatos> kk
<ilba7r> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54476&highlight=enlightenment
<jatos> I wonder how gui's I have installed now?
<ilba7r> this is the one i used
<ilba7r> !breezy
<ubotu> somebody said breezy was the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<ilba7r> !info gaim-vv
<ilba7r> see ya got to go now
<jatos> cu
<ilba7r> !sensors
<ubotu> ilba7r: Do they come in packets of five?
<ilba7r> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: (Utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors), section utils, is extra. Version: 2.8.8-7ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 453 kB, Installed size: 1404 kB
<Chameleon22> when i try to use smbclient to list available shares with following command: smbclient -L showof  i get access denied message which is fine but I also get "Anonymous login successful" although i am rather sure anonymous access is disabled completely... any ideas guys?
<virus343> Is there any polish user of kubuntu, who want to help me with fonts?
<virus343> maybe english user? I have that s at polish fonts place
<Fraeon> The lesson for today? Don't be hasty with dist-upgrades ;(
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> remember atht lesson
<Kamping_Kaiser> *that
<DewDude> well, time to install kubuntu
<Fraeon> I tried to do a dist-upgrade to breezy and now the whole thing doesn't boot up. Well, can't say I can blame anyone else but myself
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> i'm getting errors during setup
<Kamping_Kaiser> Fraeon: what went wronge as such
<Kamping_Kaiser> DewDude: such as? ;)
<Fraeon> I don't know really, that's the problem. It seems to boot up okay, but then there's a "checking batteries" section where it just stays for ages
<Kamping_Kaiser> so it's a laptop?
<Fraeon> Errrr...no. I dist-upgraded it and that came up. 
<Fraeon> It gets weirder, though. 
<Fraeon> At times it passes that point only to get stuck in some other point
<Fraeon> But more often than not it gets stuck there
<funkyHat> has anyone got amaroK to list wma files in it's library?
<funkyHat> *collection
<hussam> how do I convert a .tar to a .tar.bz2 ?
<funkyHat> tar -jf filename.tar i believe
<funkyHat> check tar --help for the correct tags
<DewDude> couple of questions: i'm installing to an iMac, and it wouldn't configure multiseat system....that going to be an issue later?
<nikkia> hussam: just 'bzip2 file.tar'
<nikkia> tar -jf will not work, as tar doesn't work like that
<hussam> yeah that worked
<funkyHat> oh right :)
<funkyHat> sorry for the bad advice hussam 
<hussam> I tried bzip2 file.tar
<hussam> funkyHat: don't worry :)
<funkyHat> :)
<nikkia> funkyHat: at least you didn't suggest 'tar -cjf ' or some other command that would obliterate the tar file :)
<funkyHat> hahaha
<hussam> is there a web design program for Linux, something like macromedia's dreamweaver?
<incubii> nvu
<jeh> quanta
<DewDude> oooh...maybe i could start designing webpages again
<hussam> Now that Adobe owns Macromedia, I really hope they would port dreamweaver to Linux. although I doubt it would happen
<DewDude> yeah
<hussam> how much does dreamweaver cost anyway?
<DewDude> 199
<DewDude> i don't know
<DewDude> i've never paid for stuff like that
<DewDude> generally if it isn't already free, i won't use it
<DewDude> the exceptions being adobe audition
<DewDude> i'd buy it...but....i can't afford the license right now
<DewDude> if i was making money doing this audio stuff, yeah, i could budget it in...but i've not recieved jack for any of the work i've done thus far
<DewDude> meh
<DewDude> kdm failed during stage2 :(
<jjesse> morning
<DewDude> morning
<tgnx> hello, is there a gui tool that lets me change the order of the grub menu on kubuntu?
<incubii> yes
<incubii> vi
<incubii> :)
<tgnx> ah.. good to know your the smartass of the group ;)
<jjesse> any text editor
<tgnx> yes i'm not retarded :) i know what a text editor is and how to use it. was asking if there is a gui tool though :) seems like the answer is no there is no such tool .. use a text editor instead :) see i'm a smartass too
<incubii> well you could load up KDE and launch vi in a konsole, making it a gui editor :P
<incubii> i have never seen a gui editor for the grub menu though
<tgnx> thats not a gui tool in the sense of the question and you know it :)
<incubii> might be an addon for kcontrol though to do it
<tgnx> i was in here one day and someone claimed that kubuntu/ubuntu's goals are to make a linux experience easy and for noobies who dont know how to use the command line. this person stated that everything that has to be done via the command line in kubuntu ubuntu is a failure of the project.. well not a failure but a place where improvement is needed
<incubii> well they are probably correct, lodge a bugzilla report
<tgnx> i know how to edit grub to change the order with a text editor. but i'm still new to  kubuntu and dont know where it lacks gui tools to accomplish tasks and where it doesnt :)
<incubii> or how ever those things are raised
<incubii> it wouldnt be hard to code up even a simple perl/tk gui to do it
<tgnx> ok now a stupid question :) where is grub.conf .. i cant locate it
<incubii> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tgnx> hmm ok.. i remember it being called that on gentoo.. i wonder why they changed it to grub.conf instead
<incubii> to answer your grub gui, there is one at http://grubconf.sourceforge.net/ but it is a gnome tool
<incubii> now i must restart my mac
<incubii> i hope that helped somewhat tgnx
<tgnx> yes you did :) thanks
<incubii> it would be handy though to have it either converted or creat a KDE grub gui
<tgnx> yes it would be .. maybe a kcontrol plugin exists .. i'll see if i find something
<DewUbuntu> how can i test to see if 3d is working on my card?
<tgnx> anyway.. rebooting now.. need to work .. in :O windows... but kubuntu would always boot up if i turned my computer on and walked away to get coffee 
<PurpleMotion> glxinfo | grep direct
<PurpleMotion> if it says yes, 3d is working
<PurpleMotion> going to bed now, bye
<tgnx> thanks incubii .. see you
<DewUbuntu> thanks
<PurpleMotion> anytime
<PurpleMotion> g'night
<Riddell> apokryphos: it'll use the font settings for the root user (or whichever user the app is being run as)
<thoreauputic> Riddell: how was the Friends conference ?
<Riddell> thoreauputic: very halleujia
<thoreauputic> :)
<Riddell> good fun
<thoreauputic> great
<Riddell> lots of jesus and christ, which quite scared off the europeans but
<DaDave> hi all
<DaDave> is there a possibilty to share the desktop, but with the RDP protocol. so that windows clients can connect to my desktop with the remote desktop client which is built in with windows xp?
<apokryphos> Riddell: don't you think sudo should take the user's settings, as the only person ever using sudo would be through one's own user. It doesn't make sense to have different styles
<apokryphos> yes, I know sudo is root, and I can see why it would; I dont' think it should. :P
<apokryphos> it would bridge the gap more between the "external root account" which Ubuntu is all-for (and rightly, IMO). 
<jjesse> Riddell: did you decide on adept?  i sent you an email about it for the kubuntu docs
<apokryphos> jjesse: hey, you didn't make the meeting yesterday :)
<jjesse> apokryphos: i couldn't due to work lots of crazy stuff hapening and the meeting was during work :(
<nikkia> DaDave: you can look around for 'rdesktop-srvr' its a shim that offers an rdp connection, which is then routed to a vnc session
<apokryphos> It did take pretty long to get rolling, too, unfortunately.
<apokryphos> nikkia: aloha!
<nikkia> DaDave: you could use that to offer rdp access, by setting it to connect to kde's vnc, locally
<nikkia> afternoon apokryphos
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: heheh.... 
<DaDave> nikkia: hmm interesting idea. thanks!
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: hey :)
<apokryphos> nikkia, thoreauputic: how are you both today? =)
<nikkia> too hot, and annoyed with work :P
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I'm fine, got some sleep ;)
<Riddell> apokryphos: sounds good, but I'm not sure how it could be achieved
<apokryphos> nikkia: hot indeed, great stuff :P. My other brother is in a room and has  along sheet over his head as the sun is beaming down
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: nice :)
<Riddell> jjesse: no decision yet, but adept is getting more likely
<Riddell> jjesse: have you tried it out?
<jjesse> Riddell: yes i have it is simple to use, better then kynaptic
<apokryphos> Riddell: just make it so that sudo takes the user's style/fonts? Point it to whatever the user's using, no?
<jjesse> Riddell: so are we at the point that i can make the changes in the docs to reflect adept?
<apokryphos> It's probably good to wait till Adept beta at least -- but it's looking more preferable, IMO.
<apokryphos> Riddell: I'm sure it could be a case of "easier said than done"
<Riddell> apokryphos: if you are running a program as a different user you can't even read the ~/.kde of the original user
<Riddell> jjesse: probably yes
<apokryphos> Riddell: if you are root you surely can
<|nikki|> looks like my IPv6 broker is having troubles again
<Bags> Can anyone help me with a pure-ftpd problem? 
<jatos> hey
<Riddell> apokryphos: if root, but not as other users, so you'd need to make an exception
<Riddell> and that doesn't seem very clean somehow
<apokryphos> Riddell: not sure that I see the problem. kdesu only uses root/sudo, and we're talking about it taking the styles for a user; not other user's getting other users' styles. What am I missing?
<Riddell> apokryphos: kdesu runs as whichever user you tell it to
<apokryphos> oh, of course
<apokryphos> Could be a pickle, indeed.
<Kyaneos> hi
<needlz_> hi
<needlz_> does anyone know how i can "clean up" my kubuntu? for example..i had zlib.h 2 times on my computer...couldnt compile some programs...till i noticed that ive got 2 zlib.h's :)
* needlz_ is gone.. autoaway after 15 min ..[cyp(l/on.p/on)] 
<sproingie> turn off the autoway lest ye receive the boot of many an irritated op
<mart> can anyone point me to the ubuntu equivalent of packages.debian.org?
<mart> ah, jings, packages.ubuntu.com.  Have any more domain names for one distro, really.
<miobio> hello everybody
<miobio> i'm struggling with irda on my laptop
<miobio> can anybody help me
<Tm_T> hi kids
<unintended> hello
<_harald> Hi
<_harald> Just installed kubuntu
<_harald> Nice
<_harald> I've got some question
<_harald> How to install a wacom ?
<miobio> me too
<miobio> :D
<apokryphos> mart: packages.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> whoops
<apokryphos> I forgot to leave it scrolled down 8)
<mart> apokryphos: got it eventually :)
<_harald> I'll check later, thanks
<miobio> can somebody help me with irda plz 
* nikkia watches the clock tick out til the end of the working day
<_otto> hello?
<Tm_T> nikkia: =)
<m-fox> hi,
<_otto> hi m-fox 
<m-fox> when I want to update to kde 3.4.2, i get a lot of new applications (kaboole, noatun ...). how can I prevent that?
<m-fox> It breakes the ubuntu philosophy: one task, one application
<_otto> well... I don't know it seems to depend on the kdemultimedia package...
<_otto> but personally, I don't mind the extra applications as long as there is enough space left on the drive ;)
<m-fox> yes, but then I get the cluttered menus I hated on other distros
<m-fox> so the dependencies are buggy, perhaps I should file a bug
<_otto> ok, that IS a nuisance
<m-fox> the upgrade to 3.4.1 was no problem
<m-fox> I'll stay with 3.4.1 for now and ask in #kubuntu-devel
<_otto> have you tried to uninstall the extra apps?
<_otto> I'm quite new to k/ubuntu and don't know too much yet about apt; I'm better with RPM ;-)
<m-fox> yes, I could do everythink by hand, but thats not what I want :)
<m-fox> s/everythink/everything/
<_otto> LOL a regex :-D
<m-fox> :)
<_otto> m-fox ... qsc.de? Dann knnen wir doch auch auf deutsch schreiben
<m-fox> so isses, dann sollten wir aber nach #kubuntu-de gehen 
<spiral> hi
<m-fox> hi
<matthew> hey, afgter installing kubuntu, how would i change the resolutions availible?
<m-fox> matthew: I think you have to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<knoppix_> HAS KUBUNTU BREEZY RELEASED!
<knoppix_> why i see a kubuntu breezy dvd download link??
<knoppix_> has kubu breezy released?
<kubu> why theres a breezy download link? when breezy aint out?
<kubu> helloooooooooooooooooo
<kubu> has breezy released?
<_douglas> is the latest firefox package borked?
<thoreauputic> no
<thoreauputic> works fine here
<thoreauputic> is yours from backports?
<thoreauputic> _douglas: ^^^^
<_douglas> no...
<_douglas> I figured it out.
<_douglas> I'm just dumb
<m0ns00n> Hey
<sedeki> hello
<m0ns00n> Finally, how do I add something to PATH
<m0ns00n> Don't tell me bashrc or bash_profile
<m0ns00n> I need kcontrol to be able to read
<m0ns00n> :-)
<pvn> hi people
<sedeki> m0ns00n you have to edit those files if you want it to be saved.
<sedeki> pvn hello
<m0ns00n> And I need to add to PATH forever, not for this session
<pvn> hi
<m0ns00n> sedeki: But it won't work with GUI apps then, only konsole sessions
<sedeki> m0ns00n have you edited bash_profile ?
<m0ns00n> First of all it doesn't exist
<m0ns00n> I need to create it I guess
<sedeki> where did you look?
<sedeki> its called ~/.bash_profile
<pvn> Can someone help me with making the webcam work
<m0ns00n> sedeki: Found it
<m0ns00n> Added
<sedeki> pvn do you know if it has linux support?
<m0ns00n> lemme see
<pvn> it doesn't
<m0ns00n>  sedeki: do I need to run the bash_profile now? or..
<sedeki> m0ns00n open a konsole, type reset
<pvn> i-cam DC 3120  or  120 spacecam
<sedeki> for it to take full affect -- restart computer.
<m0ns00n> Oh??
<sedeki> see if it works with echo $PATH
<m0ns00n> ok
<sedeki> pvn I know there is a linux hardware compability site somewhere..
<m0ns00n> brb
<pvn> can you be more exect?
<sedeki> pvn your cam has linux support.
<sedeki> pvn http://nw802.sourceforge.net/news.html
<sedeki> i used google.com, you might've heard about it?
<pvn> ok ok, thought you ment if it was supported by Kubuntu
<pvn> have a problem with that nw802
<sedeki> what?
<sedeki> you'll need to compile linux from source.
<pvn> tried to make it work only my kernel is 2.6 not 2.4 cant upgrate to 2.6
<sedeki> you can't upgrade to 2.6?
<pvn> no
<Kyaneos> hi
<sedeki> Kyaneos hello
<pvn> Sedeki cant help?
<pvn> anyone knows a workarround for the problem with nw802?
<sedeki> I have no idea. Check the website..
<pvn> i did, but no answers
<_martin> hope someone can help: When i start kmix it won't react at all, it "ahngs". I had it work before but somehow it doesn't work 90% of the time, any ideas?
<pvn> Thx anyway
<edulix> hey
<edulix> anyone tried openwengo ?
<edulix> oh i need to go
<edulix> bye
<_martin> hope someone can help: When i start kmix it won't react at all, it hangs. It does display the icon in the taskbar but it won't react to anything. I had it work before but somehow it doesn't work 90% of the time, any ideas?
<blackflag> hello all 
<blackflag> I have a problem compiling programs
<apokryphos> shoot!
<blackflag> ex. I want install kxmame I get
<blackflag> http://pastebin.com/351317
<blackflag> I installed all libaudio 's I can get via apt
<blackflag> but still the same 
<blackflag> I tried another programm to install
<apokryphos> blackflag: have you googled?
<blackflag> same messages
<apokryphos> what other program?
<apokryphos> A similar one, I expect.
<blackflag>  the other program is klira
* apokryphos hasn't heard of either :)
<blackflag> these ar all packages from kde-apps.org
<apokryphos> blackflag: erm, wait, why are you compiling as root?
<apokryphos> I presume those errors are in the make
<blackflag> hmm, is that not necessary?
<apokryphos> you shouldn't make as root, yes.
<apokryphos> not sure if it's the source of your error though
<blackflag> How should I do that? 
<blackflag> kdesu
<blackflag> ?
<apokryphos> do what?
<blackflag> working not as root
<apokryphos> make? You should do it as your user, not with sudo/root
<apokryphos> alt+f2 -> konsole
<apokryphos> you've seriuosly not used the terminal without being root?
<blackflag> when I unsterstand you right than not
<blackflag> okay Ido make as normal user
<blackflag> same result
<apokryphos> you will have had to have removed the current directory, extracted again, and re-configured
<apokryphos> did you do that?
<blackflag> no
<apokryphos> blackflag: then you didn't make as a normal user (you wouldn't have been able to)
<blackflag> okay
<blackflag> I do make in the moment and it seems to work
<blackflag> can someone explain me why this work not as root?
<blackflag> sorry my english
<blackflag> make runs now 
<blackflag> why can not root do this?
<blackflag> I want to understand this!
<blackflag> Is there a website that explain that issue?
<root1> Hello people out there
<root1> Im new at Kubuntu...
<sedeki> hello
<blackflag> hi
<root1> I got a little problem
<root1> I need to install wine...
<root1> But ...apt-get install wine
<root1> dont work....
<frank23> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<BlankB> what happens when you do apt-get install wine?
<frank23> root1: add universe to your repositories
<root1> okay
<blackflag> okay, make stops with the same error!
<blackflag> and now?
<frank23> blackflag: I don't know exactly what your problem is... do a make clean (or a sudo make clean if you need to) then as a user: ./configure  and make
<root1> Hmm 
<root1> I cant get that wine installed :/
<BlankB> root1: what happens when you do: apt-get install wine
<root1> my console say something like ....that i can get it from other sources...
<BlankB> can you paste a copy of the console to: http://blankb.pastebin.com/
<root1> let me try..
<Sho_> Does Kubuntu ship with a network devices configuration GUI?
<root1> Damm
<root1> There is a little problem
<root1> The error is in Danish...
<root1> any of you guys talking Danish..?
<frank23> Sho_: there is one in kcontrol
<Kleggas> kaffeine wont show subtitles for my movie. I have a .srt subtitle file, and it doesn't work...or do I need any extra package for kaffeine to read subtitles?
<BlankB> root1: dont know danish but you can paste it there anyway
<Sho_> frank23: I'm assisting a non-technical friend via phone; I don't have a Kubuntu box handy. Could you tell me the position within KControl?
<frank23> Kleggas: go into the kaffeine xine options or something and add the . directory to the list of directories where it looks for subtitles
<root1> root@101Network:/home/root1 # apt-get install wine
<root1> Indlser pakkelisterne... Frdig
<root1> Opbygger afhngighedstr... Frdig
<root1> Pakken wine har ingen tilgngelig version, men der refereres til den i en
<root1> anden pakke. Det kan betyde at denne pakke blevet overfldiggjort eller
<root1> kun kan hentes fra andre kilder
<root1> E: Pakken wine har ingen installationskandida
<Kleggas> frank23: :D
<frank23> Kleggas: Internet & Network -> Network Settings
<Kleggas> thanx
<BlankB> root1: i meant paste it here: http://blankb.pastebin.com/
<BlankB> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<BlankB> did you you add the universe repository to /etc/apt/sources.list and do apt-get update afterward?
<Sho_> BTW, while I'm here, one thing about system bootup: Can't the clock setting via ntp-client be done in the background? Without network, it holds up the boot process forever while it waits for a timeout
<root1> listen ...
<root1> Im still at bit new in Linux...
<BlankB> No problem.
<root1> ok
<root1> But i tried nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<root1> What do i ed in this source file....
<BlankB> http://blankb.pastebin.com/351360
<BlankB> 8(
<darkrad> hello
<darkrad> anybody had experience with oidentd?
<darkrad> i installed it doing "atp-get install oidentd"
<darkrad> but how to configure and run it?
<blackflag> I did make clean, ./configure, make but old same error
<blackflag> alway the same!
<darkrad> with oidentd?
<blackflag> no I have problems with other programs
<blackflag> kxmame, klira
<darkrad> ic
<Fbirds|rG> i have just installed kde-desktop for ubuntu and i have a problem with dcopserver - please query me - thx!!! ^^
<edulix> hi !
<edulix> I'm trying to install kiax
<edulix> but my libqt3c102-mt version is not enough
* tenco is away: fondling the guitar
<edulix> where can i find libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4)
<edulix> ?
* tenco is back.
<edulix> hi tenco
<edulix> apt-get install kiax gives me unmet deps
<_pl> Hello
<DewLinux> hi
<Blissex> edulix: that's the standard QT library for Debian Sarge.
<edulix> Blissex: the problem is that i have a different version:
<edulix> kiax: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<edulix> if i try to rebuild it, will it work ?
<Blissex> edulix: you may have slightly messy 'sources.list'.
<Blissex> edulix: also where did you get the KIAX .deb? Bulgaria?
<edulix> uhm, i've found the needed package here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt-x11-free/libqt3-mt_3.3.4-4ubuntu5_i386.deb
<edulix> strange, i've just done an apt-get update, maybe it's a problem with the mirrors
<edulix> Blissex: how can i check which repository does the package comes from ?
<Blissex> edulix: 'apt-cache info' probably.
<BlankB> apt-cache show pakagename
<edulix> BlankB: i had already tried that, but it doesn't show which repository does it come from
<narg> Anyone know what the file extension .mp is?
<edulix> npi= no fucking idea (spanish)
<dmk> narg, this may help http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=MP
<dmk> narg, although it may be totally useless!!
#kubuntu 2005-09-06
<BlankB> edulix: how about doing: apt-cache policy  packagename
<edulix> BlankB: already tried that, and also apt-cache showpkg kiax, none of those show the rep
<BlankB> kiax is not in any repository that I am using.
<BlankB> when you do: apt-cache show kiax     does it return anything at all?
<edulix> Blank: sure
<edulix> BlankB: Package, Status, Priority, etc
<edulix> as usual
<BlankB> send me a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list to here: http://blankb.pastebin.com/
<ShdwShinobi> Would someone be able to help me with a problem on my display size? i can't remember what to change in the xorg.conf
<edulix> BlankB: http://blankb.pastebin.com/351418
<ShdwShinobi> and, i can't get a size higher then 640x480 (even from the configure menu)
<BlankB> edulix: Using your sources.list I dont see kiax when I do apt-get search kiax
<edulix> oh my, that's strange
<BlankB> did you install kiax outside of apt-get? like using dpkg?
<edulix> i downloaded also the package from sourceforge, but obviosly it's not installed
<edulix> BTW, is it dangerous to use --auto-deconfigure dpkg option?
<edulix> BlankerB: now after doing a apt-get -f install kiax is not in apt so that was it
<BlankB> dunno about that.
<edulix> anyway, i'll mail the package owner
<ShdwShinobi> BlankB, would you be able to help me with my problem?
<BlankB> just ask a question if someone here thinks they can help they will respond.
<ShdwShinobi> My montior is stuck at 640x480. I know i have to change something in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but i do not know what it is. Does anyone have any idea on what i have to change?
<jrattner1> when i type lspci -v my sound card is listed with a weird property that saysCapabilities: <available only to root> how do i change it to all users?
<BlankB> shdwshinobi: im not sure how to do that. Im not that good with X config stuff.
<seth_k> ShdwShinobi, you need to add the VertRefresh and HorizSync lines
<seth_k> ShdwShinobi, what is the model of your monitor?
<ShdwShinobi> DELL E772c
<seth_k> okay, one moment :)
<ShdwShinobi> :)
<seth_k> okay, ShdwShinobi
<seth_k> run in terminal:
<seth_k> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<seth_k> (just copy and paste)
<ShdwShinobi> kk
<ShdwShinobi> it's open
<Blissex> jrattner1: nothing that is returned by 'lspci' matters as to Linux user permissions.
<jrattner1> Blissex, then why does it say that
<seth_k> okay, ShdwShinobi, find the "Monitor" section and add these lines
<seth_k> HorizSync 30-70
<seth_k> VertRefresh 50-160
<seth_k> save and restart X, and you should have resolution options :)
<ShdwShinobi> ok
<ShdwShinobi> :)
<ShdwShinobi> thanks
<seth_k> np
<jrattner1> Blissex, ?
<edulix> i need to no, bye!
<Blissex> jrattner1: because you are not running 'lspci' as 'root', so the _display_ of information is limited.
<ShdwShinobi> to get a higher resolution, i just add the mode in the default screen, right?
<seth_k> ShdwShinobi, you'll need to add it to each color depth for best results
<seth_k> but yes
<jrattner1> Blissex, ohh
<ShdwShinobi> ok. and if it's not too much bother. I have a nVidia geforce card, and i would like to be able to use that to use dual screen. would you know how to set it up? (sorry, but i'm just switching to Kubuntu from XP... after being fed up with it)
<seth_k> ummm
<seth_k> you'll need Xinerama
<seth_k> but I've never used it
<seth_k> try #ubuntu, that's not a KDE question so you may get better general help in there :)
<seth_k> I gotta run to class now anyways
<ShdwShinobi> ok :) thanks
<seth_k> cheers :) hope you get it working
<Blissex> ShdwShinobi: look at the sample configs in http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Cfg/X11/ if you are comfortable with writing config files by hand
<Blissex> ShdwShinobi: otherwise just rerun the X  configuration generator, it should support generating dual screen setups.
<ShdwShinobi> ok. i'm comfortable editing it by hand... i just use backups :)
<ShdwShinobi> although it's been a while since using linux.. and i forgot how to backup files easily
* edulix is back
<Pete051> hi peeps
<ShdwShinobi> Blissex: the link timed out
<BlankB> shdwshinobi: have a look at http://forum.matrox.com/mga/viewforum.php?f=2 if you are using a matrix.
<BlankB> matrix=matrox.
<Blissex> ShdwShinobi: http://zen.sabi.co.UK/Cfg/X11/ might work, try that
<ShdwShinobi> Blissex: it didn't work...
<ShdwShinobi> i think i have a start though... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<edulix> wohoo
<edulix> now i have kiax!
<edulix> compiled from sources
<DewDude> where can i add repositories in Kynaptic
<DewDude> most of the things iv'e seen are synaptic specific
<setite> whats the repo line for kubuntu
<crimsun> see the topic
<ShdwShinobi> who knows how to access Synaptic Package Manager? I can't find System>Administration
<DewDude> did you install it?
<DewDude> it didn't come preloaded with kubuntu
<ShdwShinobi> ah.. the guide never said that you had to do that... thanks :) i can get it now
<DewDude> kynaptic did
<DewDude> well
<DewDude> ubuntu came with it
<DewDude> kubuntu came with kynaptic
<ShdwShinobi> wierd... i did: apt-get install synaptic   it install it and everything, but there's always an error with unpackaging (for anything i do with apt-get) that it doesn't 
<ShdwShinobi> can someone help me manually install Synaptic Package Manager?
<ShdwShinobi> how do you configure kubuntu with a nvidia graphics card? it won't seem to recognize it.
<kalenedrael> hello
<kalenedrael> i'm on the kubuntu livecd right now... looking for a way to disable the swap partition
<kalenedrael> i need to repartition the drive and it can't seem to be able to, because the swap partition is in use
<kalenedrael> this is pissing me off
<murtaugh> where can i find a list of the debs I need to install in order to compile kde/qt software?
<murtaugh> I remember that I need a bunch of dev packages (qt and kde) but I remember there being a few others
<kalenedrael> i suspect that all you need to compile software for qt and kde are the qt and kde dev packages...
<kalenedrael> you also need standard headers
<kalenedrael> and a compiler :P
<murtaugh> alright thanks, I'm going through and googling the compile errors... I'll get em'!
<kalenedrael> well, what errors?
<kalenedrael> if it says something like 'foo/foo.h not found' then you probably need foo-dev or libfoo-dev
<murtaugh> its just complaining qt headers arn't installed, etc... I think I've got it :)
<kalenedrael> ok
<murtaugh> is KDE 3.5 sept or october?
<kalenedrael> dunno
<murtaugh> I wanted to switch to gnome because I like the interface better but I switched back because I missed konqueror and kate
<murtaugh> and they look crappy in a gtk environment :)
<kalenedrael> wow, i am an idiot
<kalenedrael> that was easier than it should have been
<murtaugh> ?
<kalenedrael> i was trying to disable swap
<kalenedrael> i'm on the kubuntu livecd
<murtaugh> ah
<kalenedrael> the command would be 'sudo swapoff -a'...
<kalenedrael> i typed that and apparently it stopped using swap, causing me to go 'wtf?' at how simple it was
<murtaugh> yep, I only now that because of my brief gentoo experience
<murtaugh> do you know if there are debs for amarok 1.3? or is that source only
<kalenedrael> there are debs, i think
<kalenedrael> i don't know what the latest version is
<murtaugh> so are you moving your kubuntu live CD image to your harddrive?
<kalenedrael> no, i already have kubuntu installed
<kalenedrael> i'm mucking around with the partitions
<murtaugh> oh ok
<murtaugh> I installed osX using pearpc last night... took 5 hours for the osX install process to finish...but it works... pretty cool but slow
<_setite> what file loads modules automatically so i dont have to type modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1416 product=0x1110 whenever i start
<_setite> and also for mknod
<`Nomad>  Hi all, I am running Firefox 1.0.3 on Kubuntu and my search box is gone weird.  I can't select which search engines I want to use in it.. Any ideas?
<hussam> `Nomad: does it keeps defaulting to google?
<`Nomad> Hussam: It has no other option, no icon showing on the left of th ebox, and no way to add others, like dictionary.com
<hussam> `Nomad: you need to run firefox as root to add additional search engines
<`Nomad> ahh?
<`Nomad> ok, will try
<`Nomad> hussam: sudo mozilla-firefox   ?
<`Nomad> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<hussam> `Nomad: probably sudo firefox
<`Nomad> it,s a matter of permission on the display..
<`Nomad> root can't open a window
<hussam> ok I see
<hussam> I usually use gksu to run stuff as root
<hussam> because kdesu will use sudo and not su
<`Nomad> It's my theme.. :(
<`Nomad> I just switched to the default theme and it's back
<`Nomad> so something went wrong with my Noia theme
<Wimpie> need to recover my disk partition.  isn't there an external command  on the install CD that I can call ?
<`Nomad> thanks for your help :)
<_setite> woot worked
<hussam> `Nomad: doesn't kubuntu have firefox 1.0.6 ?
<`Nomad> not mine :(
<`Nomad> I'm sorry, you're right
<`Nomad> 1.0.6
<`Nomad> am too tired :)
<hussam> oh ok
<`Nomad> wow.  Different skins are fine, just Noia Extreme.. Solved :)
<`Nomad> Now I have my list back, but I have 2 Googles.  One with no icons.. There must just be a file somewhere where I can take out the extra?
<hussam> `Nomad: check in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/searchplugins/
<`Nomad> hussam: Thanks a lot
<`Nomad> :)
<lascar> my printer was working fine last week when I set it up, but whenever I send it a job, the spool server eternally processes
<lascar> can anyone help?
<`Nomad> hussam:  There are also plugins within our local folders ( /home/username/.mozilla/firefox/c653jh7623.72653/search)  and that is where I had a google.src without a matching google.png  :)
<`Nomad> problems all solved, goodnight
<hussam> `Nomad: cool :)
<Elsidox> can someone tell me what package I need to get the mediaplayer in apollon to work?
<fatejudger> apollon?
<Elsidox> apollon is a p2p program
<Elsidox> a very nice one
<Elsidox> =)
<lascar> is it available as a package?
<Elsidox> lascar: yes
<lascar> where is it contained?  Universe?  Multiverse?
<Elsidox> lascar: im not sure
<Elsidox> one sec i can check
<lascar> cool
<Elsidox> lascar: I think universe
<fatejudger> p2p program?
<fatejudger> like Kazaa?
<fatejudger> I prefer torrents myself
<Elsidox> similar
<setite> can anyone help me.. whats this mean.. i used sudo
<setite> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<fatejudger> Ktorrent is awesome
<Elsidox> fatejudger: agreed
<Elsidox> fatejudger: But i use apollon for downloading singel songs
<fatejudger> ah
<fatejudger> I tend to only download music from artists that are able to put out a good cd
<fatejudger> with mostly all good songs
<fatejudger> it's very rare that I need to download a single song
<fatejudger> and if I do
<fatejudger> I just use my windows box
<lascar> fatejudger: that's entirely subjectve
<fatejudger> MIRC + Autoget
<lascar> *subjective
<fatejudger> yeah
* Elsidox misses windows sometimes
<fatejudger> I wish there was autoget for linux
<fatejudger> I have a dualboot on here
<fatejudger> windows and linux
<fatejudger> but linux is my default
<Elsidox> whats autoget?
<lascar> what partition tool did you use?
<fatejudger> I used the default partitioner for Kubuntu
<fatejudger> autoget is a plugin for mirc
<fatejudger> or a script
<fatejudger> and basically it goes on the main mp3 channels
<fatejudger> and searches for song
<fatejudger> *songs
<Elsidox> awesome
<fatejudger> yea it is
<Elsidox> i really like mirc
<fatejudger> mirc is good
<fatejudger> except it isn't free
<lascar> fatejudger: qtparted?
<fatejudger> qtparted?
<lascar> there are so many keys for mirc
<Elsidox> im using konversation atm its pretty good
<fatejudger> yeah, I use konversation
<fatejudger> but there isn't an irc client for linux made for downloading things
<fatejudger> at least that I know of
<lascar> I still can't get apollon
<Elsidox> do either of you know how to remove the sastus of a contact from the tabs in kopete? The tabs are hugh. I dont understand why they add the contacts satus in the tab.
<lascar> help?  anyone?
<Elsidox> lascar: http://apollon.sourceforge.net/files.html
<lascar> ah!  it's in unstable
<lascar> brb
<setite> anyone know why im getting the ndiswrapper error?
<shimmei> hai
<lascar> Elsidox: crap, it's still not working!
<shimmei> HAI
<shimmei> YAP
<pussfeller> mirc runs pretty good under wine
<pussfeller> dk about the fserve specific commands tho
<Speedy2> Can I update KDE 3.4.1 to 3.4.2 via synaptic (while in KDE) ?
<lascar> probably, though i don't recommend it
<fatejudger> why not?
<fatejudger> it works great
<fatejudger> I upgraded to KDE 3.4.2 from 3.4.0 that way
<fatejudger> and I had no problems
<lascar> you mean downgraded
<lascar> ?
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> I upgraded
<fatejudger> re-read what I said
<fatejudger> to 3.4.2
<fatejudger> from 3.4.0
<lascar> X and everything?
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> the whole thing
<fatejudger> linux is made to do that
<fatejudger> besides
<fatejudger> kde is run in memory by that time
<Speedy2> fatejudger: THanks.
<fatejudger> yeah, no problem
<lascar> i probably still have Windows angst
<fatejudger> yeah
<lascar> just feel safer with Shell i guess
<fatejudger> shell has more control obviously
<fatejudger> but Kubuntu was made to be all GUI
<fatejudger> if someone wanted it that way
<fatejudger> I like a combination of both myself
<fatejudger> I compile some things
<lascar> all GUI's not a bad idea
<fatejudger> but mostly I use packages
<fatejudger> you could do all GUI
<lascar> and binaries is a toss-up for me
<fatejudger> Kubuntu was made to be usable, fast, and easy
<lascar> which reminds me:
<lascar> has anyone gotten Azureus to work?
<fatejudger> I used Azureus
<fatejudger> but don't
<fatejudger> I switched
<lascar> fatejudger: how'd you do it?
<fatejudger> apt get ktorrent
<fatejudger> or synaptic
<fatejudger> whichever way you like to do it
<lascar> i still can't get it
<Speedy2> Is there a way to get synaptic to show "critical" updates (or what it deems critical updates) ?
<fatejudger> ktorrent is great though
<fatejudger> well
<fatejudger> you can tell it to run a "smart" upgrade
<fatejudger> then go into apply
<fatejudger> and read the list of packages
<fatejudger> you can always go to edit -> undo
<fatejudger> if you don't like the packages it has picked out
<Speedy2> Thanks
<Speedy2> Let's see if it worked
<lascar> ok, for those who were able to run ktorrent/apollon: can I see your sources.list?
<lascar> just post it in pastebin
<lascar> or can someone give me a deb site that supports the unstable repository
<lascar> i'm begging now
<Speedy2> Anyone else have KControl disappear of the menu in updating to KDE 3.4.2 ?
<lascar> yep!
<lascar> just create a shortcut
<Speedy2> lascar: Yeah, did it.
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> that's what happens when you upgrade
<fatejudger> I thought I had accidentally deleted it at first
<fatejudger> I don't know why they took it out
<lascar> nice, installing ktorrent
<lascar> found a webpage for instructions
<fatejudger> there is a repository for it
<lascar> indeed
<lascar> had to manually add it
<lascar> and now i've got apollon
<lascar> bbl
<Loufier> is there any decent drivers for ati cards out?..
<Kuolio> Loufier: decent in what way?
<Kuolio> you mean if they work, then yes
<Kuolio> atleast my mobile x700 is working like a charm, and i can play games like UT2k4 with maxed details
<Kuolio> theres how-to about ati-drivers in the ubuntu wiki
<Loufier> cuz ive heard the ati drivers made for linux r shit...
<Loufier> ive got two cards one is a radeon 9800 pro, and the other is a nvida 5600 fx, the nvida one i had first n i hated it soo i got an ati.
<Kuolio> hmm, i haven't had any problems with them, but then again installing ati-drivers with ubuntu is quite easy
<Kuolio> you just need to apt-get some packages, make few edits on Xorg.conf and you are set to go
<Loufier> i mean in temrs of gammin :P
<Loufier> i want too use cedega
<Kuolio> oh.. well, that i dont know much about
<Kuolio> i only run native linux games
<Loufier> hmmn owell may aswell try kubuntu with it, this system is about dead neway ^^
<Kuolio> try asking in cedega's irc-channel or search for their forums?
<Loufier> ive onli read bug reports too do with ati cards .... kinda dodgey cuz somehow i perfer the ati cards compared too the nvidia..
* PurpleMotion thinks Loufier spoke some words of wisdom in that quit message
* PurpleMotion nudges nikkia
<PurpleMotion> linux needs a better emulator scene
<jeh> emulators for what?
<PurpleMotion> nes, snes, gb, gba, gbc, sms, 32x, sega-cd, neo-geo, etc etc etc blah blah blah
<pussfeller> theres some n-64 games i would love to play on a computer
<PurpleMotion> zophar.net
<pussfeller> but i never heard or that
<PurpleMotion> click on linux on the right
<PurpleMotion> emulators for everything youc an imagine
<jeh> the only one i'd care for is the only one you didn't mention: c64
<jeh> linux needs boulder dash
<jeh> btw, can the kubuntu installer or some app configure the system to use NIS?
<jeh> we run nis/nfs/dhcp at home and it would be nice if all that "just worked"
<PurpleMotion> there's a c64 emu
<PurpleMotion> zophar.net
<PurpleMotion> click unix/linux on the right
<samdfo0l> saluzatous
<fatejudger> ?
<samdfo0l> sorry ... it's an english chan isn't it !? :$
<samdfo0l> I said hi everybody !
<samdfo0l> so I let you sleep... have a good day !
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: linux has some of the best emulators around
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: there is one notable exception - the playstation emulators generally suck :)
<nikkia> (mostly, tho, the *plugins* suck on linux, compared to the windows plugins)
<Loufier> if u have 2 drives witch r raided taht equal up to 240 gig  wuld it be best too partition it one for windows and one for kubuntu, or have onli one.. and if partitioned how big should both sided be =/, if the onli thing ur going use the windows partition for is games u cant run on the linux side 
<jeh> a shared raid for linux and windows?
<Loufier> yea a shared raid ^_^
<Loufier> im wondering if its a good idea or not
* Loufier is happily burning all his stuff of his comp
<jeh> i wouldn't make a shared raid
<jeh> not sure it can be done at all
<jeh> the onboard bios raid stuff can't always be used under linux
<Speedy2> Hey all.
<Speedy2> Has anyone gotten the error: "Remote Files Not Accepted" from k3b?
<_mindspin> does anyone here know about open office issues?
<_mindspin> does anybody know how to make a samba share visible in the "Load file" dialog?
<_mindspin> in open office??
<bentox> Hi . I'm new in the linux world. I'm installing Kubuntu. I've got some issues with Matrox Dualhead cards; I've followed some tutos but it didn't help. Anyone to help me ?
<Speedy2> bentox: I can try.  What's up?
<bentox> Hi Speedy2 ; well, I'm trying to get my dualhead on. Actually, it work. I've got to screen , but both identicall. In my xconf file, There is only one screen existing. I've allready upadte, the linux-kernel and header, the Matrox driver. But , I'm a little confused on what to do now
<Speedy2> bentox: Ah...sorry to say I haven't done a dual display in Linux yet.  The feature I think is called Cinerama?
<bentox> Xinemara , yes
<bentox> There is some information but I think I need some help to do it clean
<bentox> Speedy2: Thanks any way. I continue my quest
<Speedy2> bentox: Sorry I couldn't be of much help :(
<bentox> I need the dual screen and my wacom tavlet working for a project of comics strip on linux
<bentox> You can see the first here http://perso.bentox.net/comics.php  done on winxp and photoshop. THe goal is to make it on linux and giimp. A challenge man !
<jeh> _mindspin: mount the samba share using smbclient or similar
<Speedy2> bentox: That's very nice looking! :)
<jeh> yeah, very nice!
<_mindspin> the share is mounted ansd accesible via konqueror, what I need is the share shown in open offices file open dialog
<jeh> although, what would "he grants the coffee machine" mean? greet?
<bentox> Thanks, There is a lot to come
<bentox> But first make Kubuntu working and my wacom
<Speedy2> bentox: Understood.
<jeh> bentox: add an extra "e" to coffee :)
<jeh> i love the opera strip!
<bentox> Yep It's noticed for days
<furic> Heya
<furic> How do i back up my messages from kmail?
<furic> ~/Mail seems to only have messages from March, no other month, and is missing entire folders. :\
<jeh> furic: maybe you use imap?
<furic> I use pop
<furic> Ahh, screw it, forget the mail
<cdb> kubuntu does not ask for rootpasswd during install -> how do I retreive it?
<cdb> hi all BTW
<cdb> noone?
<hussam> cdb: use sudo instead of su
<cdb> I need it for Kpackage
<hussam> cdb: so Kpackage is asking for root password?
<cdb> jep, if you want to install something
<hussam> cdb: I guess you can just run: kdesu kpackage 
<cdb> good idea
<cdb> hussam: works! great idea
<ekimus> hi, anyone knows how to start kate and force it to a certain syntax highlighting?
<cdb> kwrite does it standard
<ekimus> what do you mean?
<cdb> highlighting with colors/I/B etc
<ekimus> i know it does, but i want to tell the application to specifically highlight a special syntax from a script
<cdb> oh.. I'm sorry, can't help you there
<hettar> cdb: you can also sudo passwd to set a password for root
<cdb> hettar: that is an even better idea, then I don't have to run console
<cdb> thanks
<Somez> hi everyone!
<aftertaf> hi
<Somez> I have a desktop computer with internet connection and two ethernet cards, and I want to share the internet with my laptop, by connecting the two machines
<Somez> can someone help me with that?
<Somez> I connected them with a cable, and they have the same mask, but they can't ping each other
<aftertaf> straight or crossover cable?
<Somez> straight
<Somez> patch
<aftertaf> k
<Somez> crossover is essential?
<ekimus> Somez: www.netfilter.org has a good howto on that
<Somez> thank you, I check that!
<aftertaf> phew ekimus ;)
<ekimus> Somez: not if the machines are not too old
<aftertaf> i always forget which cable is which...
<ekimus> aftertaf: what? netfilter is _the_ source for this kind of stuff
<ekimus> :)
* aftertaf right click, open in new tab :)
<henk> can kubuntu live cd read ntfs?
<fromoze> henk: i think no... but not sure... may it can be read but didn't write
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes it can henk
<fromoze> but just read, no?
<henk> Kamping_Kaiser do i need to run any tools for it to happen or is that enabled by default ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fromoze: yes, correct
<Kamping_Kaiser> henk: it might auto mount them, otherwise you have toby hand
<henk> Kamping_Kaiser great that'll save me some time moving my media to a differnt filesystem
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, untill you try and save a playlist ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> but live cd, so not an issue anyway
<dell500> anyone here know how to get the accented e for a resume
<dell500> nm, peace
<fromoze> :=
<aftertaf> alt 130
<aftertaf> or the 2 key on a french kb
<aftertaf> or copy paste this:     
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> :p
<nikkia> aftertaf: there's also alt-gr ; e   on non-US keyboards, too
* aftertaf is in france wth  french keyboard
<fromoze> but, can you do that: ?
<fromoze> -no copypaste please :P-
<aftertaf> fromoze:  nope
<aftertaf>  ? yep
<ralph1> Does anyone know if a version 0.5.4 of KCheckGmail is avalible for horay. The current 0.5.0 is broken.
<fromoze> cool ?! 
<aftertaf> fromoze:  colr
<fromoze> co ... spanish layout is powerful!!! aftertaf 
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> this is silly, stop it :)
<aftertaf> ralph1:  really?
<fromoze> d'accord, mais j'ai gagn :P
<aftertaf>  suivre.... :)
<ralph1> aftertaf: really. Gmail changed log in. This was fixed in either version 0.5.3a or version 0.5.4 do not remember which one. Anyway version 0.5.4 is current.
<aftertaf> !info gmail
<aftertaf> no not! denied :)
<aftertaf> no bot
<Kerk> hello peeps
<Kerk> i need some help with compiling source code
<ralph1> !info KCheckGmail
<aftertaf> mail the maintainer... 
<ubotu> kcheckgmail: (KDE systray application to check GMail accounts), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.5.0-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 97 kB, Installed size: 580 kB
<Kerk> hmmm
<Kerk> !info kvirc
<ubotu> kvirc: (Fully scriptable graphical IRC client with plugin support), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2:2.1.3.1-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1385 kB, Installed size: 4204 kB
<aftertaf> ralph1:  get the sources then... from df.net
<aftertaf> sf.net
<ralph1> aftertaf: thanks for the help was trying to avoid that as I have no devel packages in my hoary. Have been concentrating on getting it working and learning. Will add devel packages when breezy comes out.
<marculo> hi, i installed nvidia drivers using apt-get and step-by-step described on ubuntuguide. how to completely uninstall it?
* aftertaf respects and approves of the safeness of your path
<aftertaf> marculo:  run synaptic and remove 'em....
<marculo> k, let's try
<marculo> i just uninstall all that starts with nvidia* ?
<aftertaf> yes, think so...
<aftertaf> it'll not break anything that way.
<nikkia> oh dear
<marculo> how to exit X?
<m-fox> K->Logout or Ctrl-Alt-Del
<spiral> hi
<jjesse> hello spiral 
<nikkia> hmmmm
<Sho_> What's the name of the kernel sources package?
<aftertaf> linux-source-x-x-x
<aftertaf> or thereabouts....
<Sho_> thanks
<aftertaf> !info linux-k7
<ubotu> linux-k7: (Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.10-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<aftertaf> !info linux-i686
<aftertaf> :/
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Kuolio] : kubuntu
<Kuolio> uuuuups :O
<Kuolio> i meant to check what was on the topic, not to delete it
<elmago> hi guys one question is the license from transgaming.net trustable?
<lascar> which package do i install to configure fonts in GTK applications?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:seaLne] : congrats to pef on membership | Kubuntu Official Help Channel | KDE 3.4.2 Packages are out: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php | Adept alpha out - http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | To prevent spam: /umode +CE
<marculo> hmm
<marculo> i did ctrl-alt-backspace
<marculo> it switched me into dos-like mode
<marculo> then i instaled nvidia drivers
<marculo> that went succesfully, seems
<marculo> then i "rebooted"
<marculo> but it doesn't load the gui
<marculo> it's still as dos-like mode
<marculo> how to turn it back to gui mode?
<lascar> the same thing happened to me!
<lascar> verbatim
<lascar> i reinstalled because i didn't have too much time on my hands
<marculo> are u sayign to me ?
<lascar> yeah
<marculo> doh
<marculo> anybody know how to fix?
<dazjorz> heya
<dazjorz> anyone knows a very light-weight FTP server ?
<dazjorz> I've tried PureFTPD
<dazjorz> it doesn't work ... the vhosts stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> proftp?
<dazjorz> already using that for another server
<lascar> could someone please tell me the command to upgrade kde?
<lascar> i think i've already done it, but i'm still getting a 3.4.0 printout
<apokryphos> lascar: add the new repository, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> kde342 is, like, at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<lascar> i did that before adding the repo, and installation went through and all
<lascar> brb
<deacon> Greetings all.  Does anyone here know how to change the "terminal" font that the X-server uses in KDE?
<lascar> "Invalid operation dist" error
<lascar> apokryphos: Invalid operation dist
<apokryphos> lascar: you're not typing what I said
<lascar> whoops, forgot the hyphen
<lascar> ;)
<lascar> et voila!
<lascar> after the install, a simple logout should do the trick right?
<frank23> yeah
<deacon> Does anyone here know how to stop the KDE window manager from using that ugly monospace 9 on EVERY button, titlebar, taskbar, text-box, EVERYTHING?
<Tm_T> deacon: kcontrol ->
<Tm_T> you can control fonts ;p
<deacon> ok, where is kcontrol?
<Tm_T> btw I use monospace font as much as possible
<Tm_T> K Control Centre
<unintended> do you have 3.4.2?
<Tm_T> um?
<unintended> i asked deacon
<deacon> yep.  I already tried that.  swapped all fonts to sans 12 point.  still getting monospace 9 on half the buttons and toolbars
<lascar> apokryphos: Errors were encountered while processing:
<lascar>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libkiten1_4%3a3.4.2-0ubuntu0hoary1_i386.deb
<lascar>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdevelop3-data_4%3a3.2.2-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb
<lascar> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<lascar> any ideas?
<apokryphos> hm
<Tm_T> deacon: you mean GTK apps have that "ugly" font?
<lascar> this was during the kdm unpacking/install
<deacon> Fro example.  I am currently using X-Chat IRC to talk to you right now.  the message box I am typing in is displaying in monospace 9, as are the names on the right hand side, and the bittuns on top.
<deacon> err, buttons
<lascar> !kdm
<ubotu> I don't know, lascar
<Tm_T> deacon: yup, GTK
<deacon> ok, how to I fix that.
<apokryphos> lascar: try doing sudo apt-get upgrade first
<deacon> monospace 9 is too small on this laptop mojnitor
<Tm_T> deacon: 1) install qt-gtk engne or what it was
<Tm_T> 2) use Kcontrol to change fon
<Phantom^^> hey, can anyone tell me how to install java for web browsers 
<deacon> ok, I'll try that
<apokryphos> !java
<ubotu> [java]  to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Tm_T> !gtk-qt
<ubotu> Install the gtk2-engines-gtk-qt package to make your GTK apps more bearable in KDE. Apply settings in KControl, and restart GTK apps.
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> bitte, Tm_T
<lascar> Tm_T: thanx, i actually needed that too
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> np
<lascar> apokryphos: already done
<apokryphos> lascar: and didn't help?
<deacon> Hmmm
<unintended> !sources.list
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, unintended
<deacon> that didn't help.  GTK programs such as Synaptic still show monospace 9 on all interface elements
<lascar> apokryphos: no
<Phantom^^> thanks for the help with the java now i can play yahoo chess :D
<apokryphos> lascar: can you pastebin the full error output then?
<lascar> sure
<lascar> give me the url
<lascar> but before that
<lascar> let me reboot
<deacon> brb
* deacon is away: AFK right now, be back later.
<glDaher> hi, I wanna ask if I must uninstall gnome to get kubuntu running or not..
<apokryphos> glDaher: not necessary, no
<unintended> no
<lascar> apokryphos: all i needed was a reboot
<lascar> thanx again
<glDaher> on the kubuntu faq it says this: "... installing Ubuntu and adding the KDE packages (and removing the Gnome packages)"
<lascar> i'm off two the first day of my 2nd year at rutgers
<lascar> till then
<glDaher> then perhaps someone needs to edit that.
<apokryphos> glDaher: to install kubuntu.... sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> that won't remove any gnome stuff
<glDaher> yeah, I know this should work this way, but thought the faq is wierd
<apokryphos> glDaher: which kubuntu faq?
<glDaher> thanks apokryphos, anywhere I should report this?
<glDaher> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php
<glDaher> first question
<apokryphos> glDaher: no, that's just telling you what *Kubuntu* is
<apokryphos> i.e. the ISO
<glDaher> oh right, I thought I read that twice, and I was like ---> o.0 ... ;) cool then, thanks
<marculo> hello, i uninstalled the packages in kynoptics that started with nvidia* (since i installed them using atp-get) and installed the nvidia drivers (from www.nvidia.com) after have closed the X using ctr-alt-backspace. installation was succesfull, but after reboot, kubuntu is still in shell mode.. any way to fix?
<marculo> probably i uninstalled something i shouldn't do?
<apokryphos> [K] ubuntu got best distro by TUX issue, congrats!
<apokryphos> KDE best DE by a 3:1 margin :D
<apokryphos> XMMS best player -- bah!
<seth_k> eww
<seth_k> XMMS < all
<apokryphos> Can't believe people still use that, tbh. :)
<apokryphos> KWrite came in higher than Kate -- that's an odd one.
<apokryphos> ...and Thunderbird doubling all other email clients (KMail at second).
<seth_k> I use KMail on laptop, it's lightweight. Thunderbird on desktop
<seth_k> KMail still lacks polish
<seth_k> Tux isn't a good indicator of the population as a whole though, it should be called "Linux 4 Noobs & We Heart KDE Magazine"
<apokryphos> heh
<nikkia> seth, there are a FEW media players that xmms beats, just
<nikkia> eg, mpg123 :)
<apokryphos> yeah, still gives an indication of what those like
<seth_k> haha nikkia, well played ;)
<nikkia> urgh, colours == evil
<apokryphos> too bright for my old eyes
<nikkia> nick highlighting meant that line was green on black, please desist!
<apokryphos> Firefox beat Opera (which came third) 10 to 1, there
<seth_k> ackk, I forgot I was on windows!
<nikkia> apokryphos: not surprising
<seth_k> I miss Konversation :(
<apokryphos> Firefox has come and taken the limelight
<nikkia> seth_k: use kvirc, then you can have a common setup between both :P
<apokryphos> even though I think Opera is more worthy :D
<nikkia> apokryphos: its not just that, but opera has some serious 'wtf-ism's
<apokryphos> (especially for new users)
<apokryphos> hehe
<nikkia> apokryphos: the keyboard shortcuts, for example
<apokryphos> they're different, yes
<nikkia> it took me about 3 days to track down where 'next-tab' and 'previous-tab' were
<apokryphos> all easily changeable, of course, but it doesn't help that they're different to the browser world
<nikkia> apokryphos: except that firefox's conform to standards :P
<apokryphos> still, Opera has been there for longer, no?
<nikkia> longer than firefox, yes
<nikkia> however, that doesn't justify using non-standard keyboard shortcuts
<apokryphos> who made the standard?
<nikkia> apokryphos: a large chunk of them date back to apple and IBM, actually
<nikkia> good old CUAA (now just CUA, i think)
<apokryphos> they made shortcuts for changing tabs?
<nikkia> apokryphos: thats also where things like ctrl-x,c,v come from
<apokryphos> it uses those, surely
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, the tabs keys i don't remember where they came from
<nikkia> but stuff like ctrl-d == bookmark is *old*
<nikkia> ctrl-t is a wtfism
<apokryphos> what proper browser had tabs though before Opera?
<nikkia> apokryphos: iCab?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: if you like Opera, Richard Stallman will haunt your drems and sing the Free Software Song at you (believe me, you don't want to hear RMS singing ) ;-)
<apokryphos> I do admit that they should, regardless, change now.
<apokryphos> hehe
<nikkia> thoreauputic: actually, it'd be bad enough having RMS in your dreams, period
<thoreauputic> nikkia: heheh :)
<nikkia> especially, if like most high IQ people, you have full senses in your dreams
<apokryphos> (on another note, shouldn't we disable colours in this chan? They're annoying)
<deacon> ok, bck.  sorry.  had to reboot
<nikkia> (he stinks :)
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> I find it odd that people genuinely think that Opera is ugly
<ToyMan> hi all
<nikkia> apokryphos: bits of it are
<apokryphos> It's so nice and slick
<nikkia> apokryphos: the windecs on popups, for example
<ToyMan> is there a way to log which programs are doing outbound on port 21 from my own box?
<apokryphos> has cool features; beautiful ticks, extra lil' things that I think... "wow, they got that right"
<ToyMan> I have an isp that's blocking me and telling me i'm trying to access their ftp more than 10 times in ten seconds
<nikkia> ToyMan: yes, its called 'ps -aux | fgrep ftp'
<apokryphos> nikkia: what's wrong with them?
<nikkia> apokryphos: they're drawn by opera, and thus don't match your WM
<nikkia> ToyMan: ah, going out to some other port 21
<apokryphos> ToyMan: you can use netstat to check what's taking what port
<nikkia> ToyMan: lsof will show tcp connections
<nikkia> ToyMan: or you can use netstat -p
<deacon> apokryphos, I can't speak for on Kubuntu, as I use firefox.  But on XP Opera is ugly, cluttered and slow.
<ToyMan> yes, but does it log?
<nikkia> both probably need to be run as root unless the process is running as you
<nikkia> ToyMan: no, you'll have to write a script for that
<apokryphos> nikkia: Integration isn't a strength. True. :)
<nikkia> ToyMan: you could also use tcpdump to do it, but it won't tell you WHAT, just that its happening
<apokryphos> nikkia: I still prefer the look (by a long margin) to Firefox GTK
<apokryphos> deacon: Interesting. I think the contrary on all counts :)  (even on Windows)
<ToyMan> hmmm. ok, thanks
<ToyMan> anyone here using nvu at all?
<ToyMan> that's the only prg on the linooks side that I could see causing a problem
<nikkia> ToyMan: tbh, if your ISP is blocking you, then just netstat -p might give you a hint, as you'll probably have loads of SYN_WAIT or FIN_WAIT state sockets open :)
<nikkia> ToyMan: nvu is most likely your problem, yes
<nikkia> and no, i don't use it, its a buggy POS
<deacon> Not that I don't HAVE Opera, just simply to make sure I have a spare browser.  But I just prefer firefox overall.  But then i suppose beauty is indeed in the eye of the behiolder.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I use the Pinball FF theme, and reduce the toolbars etc to one line - it's quite clean that way (don't like the default theme)
<ToyMan> k, thanks nikkia 
<apokryphos> deacon: I generally tend to disagree when people say that; beauty is more intersubjective than subjective
<deacon> rofl
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I don't much like it either
<apokryphos> deacon: yes, that's me telling you what's beautiful :P
<deacon> well, gotta go make lunch.  Just stopped by to say that the font fix DID work, I just needed to reboot.
<apokryphos> j/k; Not really; I'm just saying that it's not as subjective as people think.
<deacon> so thanks to TM, even if he isn't here now
<apokryphos> deacon: ok, see ya
<deacon> CU later
<nikkia> right, i'm going to head out for a few minutes to try and pick up some bargains from netto :P
<nikkia> (they have guitar stands for sale this week!!!)
<apokryphos> nikkia: only the best shop in the *world*
<apokryphos> you can buy yoghurts and stuff ro 8p!
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, its a lousy shop, except when they have strange and puzzling items cheap
<nikkia> apokryphos: such as logitech keyboards for a tenner
<apokryphos> nikkia: everything is cheap
<apokryphos> and for lunchtime, it's the best possible shop 
<apokryphos> (it was just pretty far from oru school)
<apokryphos> still, there was stiff competition for lunchtimes
<apokryphos> "Sam's Chicken" had 2-for2 -- 2 beautiful chicken-burgers, and 2 fries, for 2 bucks! =)
<Fraeon> Maybe I'll just wait for the final Breezy release
<marculo> who help me uninstalling the nvidia kernel module?
<marculo> X is fucked, i can't start it =\
<marculo> nobody know?
<marculo> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7676, but this X module is version 1.0.7174. Please be sure that your kernel module and all NVIDIA driver files have the same driver version.
<marculo> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<marculo> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<marculo> anybody have a clue?
<_pierre> Hello?
<ubuntu> this distribution just sux.
<_pierre> Hello
<_pierre> anybody home?
<marculo> well, lol.
<marculo> that didn't help much
<_pierre> ???
<apokryphos> Saying "hello?" "???" is hardly going to help
<apokryphos> if you have a question, state it. If you don't get a response, then fine.
<ztonzy> "hello"
<ztonzy> :D
<apokryphos> marculo: for non-kde-related issues #ubuntu is really the better place
<_pierre> Ok I will dispense with common courtesy. I have a question
<_pierre> I am trying to use my konquerer browser and I keep getting a message that I have my cookies off. I dont. but i still get that message.
<_pierre> What can I do?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hey
<apokryphos> _pierre: did you just upgrade or something? What version of KDE?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hola! :) How's it going?
<m0ns00n> :-D
<m0ns00n> Howdihow
* P3L|C4N0 o/ Hi people
<ztonzy> apokryphos, good, thanks for asking
<_pierre> 3.4
<apokryphos> m0ns00n, P3L|C4N0: Hi!
<_pierre> Im using KUBUNTU
<apokryphos> ztonzy: how's everything going?
<apokryphos> _pierre: try upgrading to 3.4.2
* P3L|C4N0 :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, started my internship today, doing plumbing :)
<_pierre> Just got this ISO from the website YESTERDAY it shoule be up to date right?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: cool =). 
<apokryphos> _pierre: a hoary one? No, it won't have 3.4.2
<ztonzy> apokryphos, yes
<_pierre> yeah hoary. How do i get the latest version?
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> well, kde342 is at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<m0ns00n> brb
<_pierre> THANKS!
<jatos> hi
<apokryphos> jatos: hi
<dazjorz> anybody here knows about a very good light-weight FTP server ?
<redguy> pure-ftpd?
<redguy> not that I ever used it :-)
<ztonzy> !breezy
<ztonzy> hmmm
<ztonzy> why did I get PM'ed by the bot ?
<thoreauputic> ztonzy: if it's more than a few lines it goes to pm
<apokryphos> Nalioth: many ;P
<dazjorz> Redguy: I've tried Pure-ftpd. It's not working for me.
<dazjorz> !tell me about breezy
<Nalioth> dang, ubotu gets around, dont it?
<ztonzy> thoreauputic, ah ok
<apokryphos> Nalioth: yeah, got cafuego to get 'im in here as soon as I saw the usefulness
<Nalioth> at least it's a useful bot
<dazjorz> anyone here ever used vsftpd ?
<redguy> ubotu is a liar
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, redguy
<apokryphos> Nalioth: Indeed. Have you tried out supybots?
<apokryphos> yeouch
<Nalioth> i have no need for a droid
<apokryphos> they don't permit /msg ; I ask in #supybot why.... no answer. They're "help" is anything but helpful too, unfortunately.
<Nalioth> apokryphos: you mean like #debian?
<apokryphos> no, as in you cannot /msg the bot
<apokryphos> Seems pretty stupid to me
<Nalioth> apokryphos: which bot?
<dazjorz> someone here who has ever used vsftpd
<apokryphos> Nalioth: supybots; susehelp one, for example
<dazjorz> or any other good ftp server that can be used for probably just one user
<dazjorz> Nvm, i'm gonna reinstall Ubuntu anyways.
<Nalioth> apokryphos: ah. well ubotu answers up
* dazjorz is still banned from #ubuntu..... why ?!?!
<apokryphos> blootbots are infinitely superior, without a doubt
<Nalioth> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks nalioth :)
* dazjorz wants to join #ubuntu again... :(
<Nalioth> dazjorz: what did you do to get banned?
<apokryphos> dazjorz: please stop asking that in here
<dazjorz> Nalioth: Me and my friend were talking offtopic, Seveas asked to stop, I did, my friend didn't so I put him on ignore
<dazjorz> Nalioth: Later, I asked twice how to deignore him and Seveas put me on +q
<apokryphos> is it me, or does your story change slightly each time? :)
<Nalioth> apokryphos: it's your bad memory, lol
<dazjorz> Nalioth: Then when I asked him, after about an hour, why I still had the q
<dazjorz> and then he banned me
<dazjorz> apokryphos: It doesn't change slightly each time
<apokryphos> dazjorz: last time you said you nearly got banned for shouting
<apokryphos> dazjorz: and ended up nearly getting banned in here too
<Nalioth> dazjorz: he will unban you probably later today
<dazjorz> apokryphos: Yes, the second time I asked how to deignore someone in capitals.
<dazjorz> Nalioth: That was now, 2 weeks ago.
<Nalioth> dazjorz: wow you must have hurt seveas' ears
<jefis> how to disable boot scripts on startup like 0dns-down and time synchroning?
<dazjorz> Nalioth: And as I'm back in Ubuntu now, along with my server, I would like to talk in #ubuntu instead of #kubuntu since the last is mainly about KDE...
<dazjorz> Nalioth: Though, I've send Seveas a memo and some PM's (he's called Seveaz now) but he still won't answer and won't do anything against it
<Nalioth> dazjorz: usually (with most ops) the more you pester them about your 'punishment', the longer it will be
<apokryphos> dazjorz: the fact that you keep mentioning this in here is getting annoying, too.
<dazjorz> Nalioth: Although, He's rejecting memo's, and I've just sent him 3 pm's at the same time, containing a question can I be unbanned, a notice that it happened a week ago... And nothing else but that
<Spudchat> hi everyone...im new to ubuntu and just decided to run kubunutu...they are basically the same right?
<apokryphos> Spudchat: same base. Ubuntu uses GNOME; Kubuntu uses KDE.
<dazjorz> apokryphos: It's very unfair! I really want to go to #ubuntu, but because Seveaz doesn't like me (he said it before), he bans me forever...
<Nalioth> dazjorz: quit pestering him and #kubuntu
<Spudchat> allright good..im sick of gnome
<dazjorz> apokryphos: What do you think anyone else would've got for that
<dazjorz> Nalioth: But...... argh
<Spudchat> and wanted to use fedora core four but they dont support my wireless card :(
<apokryphos> dazjorz: for shouting? A ban. And you're lucky you haven't got one here yet. :)
<Nalioth> dazjorz: nobody in #kubuntu can help you with dealings in #ubuntu
<Spudchat> allright time to go install it :) be back from taht machine soon
<bt> hello, I have tons of email in mbox format (from pine). Do you know if I can use them directly in thunderbird or Kmail?
<Nalioth> bt i dont think so
<Nalioth> bt use "mail" from a terminal 
<thoreauputic> there might be a way - with sylphed you can use "incorporate from spool" /var/mail
<thoreauputic> *sylpheed
<bt> Nalioth, thats an idea :) Im trying to get a permanent fix, I wouldnt like to use "mail" regularly
<Nalioth> bt: there is a way (complicated, if you ask me) to get your mail sent from the system to a mechanism (fetchmail or something) that your t-bird can read
<thoreauputic> bt: there might be an option like the one I mentioned - check in kmail, it does most of these things
<Nalioth> bt: but i'd ask in #ubuntu, if you can't get an answer here
<bt> I'll check the sylpheed solution
<bt> I tried the other day, cannot remember if kmail or thunderbird and they could convert one by one, but i've got more than 400 so...
<Nalioth> bt, the easiest way would be to have the system use a mta that t-bird or whatever could access
<dazjorz> bit fast question 
<dazjorz> how do I print something from Linux to a printer that's shared on a Windows machine ?
<dazjorz> someone has a guide for that ?
<dazjorz> !print
<ubotu> dazjorz: Are you on ritalin?
<dazjorz> !netprint
<ubotu> No idea, dazjorz
<dazjorz> !windowsprint
<ubotu> dazjorz: What?
<dazjorz> uhm
<Distro^Junkie> its been several months since I've used kubuntu so kinda outta the circle of information... can someone direct me to a site for tutorials after you get kubuntu installed ?
<Nalioth> Distro^Junkie: any KDE help site will be useful, also wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OldFrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-4418cd7d615ef8671298999da334d7f7b8d3b8ae
<thoreauputic> might help
<Nalioth> dazjorz: that URL i just sent Distro^Junkie will help you too
<bt> Nalioth, but at some point you need to move the mail from the mta storage to a local folder, and then it gets into mbox or maildir, correct?
<dazjorz> Nalioth: Thanks a lot
<blackflag> ?
<Distro^Junkie> thanx Nalioth 
<thoreauputic> Nalioth: that URL is the answer to the !docs command IIRC
<thoreauputic> !docs
<ubotu> I guess docs is an index of documentation on the Ubuntu Wiki - you can find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<thoreauputic> yup
<Nalioth> bt: once you get your system to xfer the mail to a t-bird friendly mta, you can set t-bird to remove mail from server, blah
<bt> Nalioth, got that! what I want to convert is _old_ email, not the new one coming. I probably won't use even a local mta
<Nalioth> bt: i know how "I" would do it, but it's kinda fscked and jerry rigged
<viyyer> I have a kubuntu install. I am not able to use kppp as it freezes when one tries to dial. 
<viyyer> but wvdial works fine. 
<viyyer> is this a bug ?
<Spudchat> wow this kubuntu is really nice
<Spudchat> kde is awesome
<Nalioth> isnt it, tho?
<Distro^Junkie> how do I go about updating amarok to 1.3 ?
<Spudchat> i was usin regular ubuntu and went looking for something else
<Spudchat> i found it right here in kde
<jefis> can someone help me with translucenty in kubuntu?, i know i need nvidia drivers, but how to make it work faster?
<jefis> If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure
<jefis>        you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel
<jefis>        installed on your system. If you specified a separate
<jefis>        output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or
<jefis>        the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this
<jefis>        directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with
<jefis>        the appropriate nvidia-installer command line option.
<jefis> ups
<jefis> this is the error when i'm trying to install nvidia
<Nalioth> jefis, please dont paste in here. use a pastebin or #flood
<jefis> sorry
<jefis> anyone have any ideas? ;)
<frank23> jefis you need to install your kernel sources.... or just install the driver package from synaptic/kynaptic
<jefis> i have it installed
<jefis> it's in /usr/src/linux
<frank23> jefis how did you install them?
<jefis> with kynaptic
<jefis> when archive is in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2
<jefis> tar -xjvf linux.xxxx.bz2
<jefis> mv linux-source2.6.10 linux
<jefis> :)
<frank23> you don't need that... just install the appropriate linux-headers package
<jefis> ok
<frank23> jefis: I think that's all you need
<senator32> i need some help getting my wifi working
<Nalioth> !docs
<ubotu> hmm... docs is an index of documentation on the Ubuntu Wiki - you can find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Nalioth> senator32: try at the above URL
<Nalioth> senator32: or try in #ubuntu
<senator32> well the card is reconized but it is non configurable in WiFi manager
<Spudchat> is there a file i should edit for repositories?
<Nalioth> !tell Spudchat about repos
<frank23> senator32: the wifimanager in kcontrol? I never got that to works
<Spudchat> ty
<senator32> oh
<senator32> i can see the interface in ifconfig -a
<senator32> but i dont know the commands to set it up with the SSID and the 128 bit wep
<frank23> senator32: I used network-admin from the package gnome-system-tools to setup my wifi card
<senator32> ill try that
<frank23> senator32: you can setup wep with it too
<bt> Nalioth, I think I found the solution to the mbox issue. In thunderbird I can just copy the mbox into the storage folder and they are recognised. Not sure if it will take double the space as some other files with different extensions are created as well, but at least I will be able to get my old email
<senator32> ah im ganna go get it now
<senator32> thx
<Nalioth> bt: yes, that is what i was gonna suggest
<senator32> hmm cant seem to find that in synaptic
<frank23> senator32: its in main
<frank23> !info gnome-system-tools
<ubotu> gnome-system-tools: (Cross-platform configuration utilities for GNOME), section gnome, is extra. Version: 1.2.0-0ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 985 kB, Installed size: 5136 kB
<senator32> really
<senator32> hmmm
<Nalioth> senator32: you should be able to just run "network-admin"
<senator32> didn't work
<senator32> weird
<senator32> im in kde is that an issue
<frank23> I'm in kde too
<senator32> weird
<senator32> i dont have any network-admin
<frank23> well you need to install gnome-system-tools to get network-admin
<senator32> k
<dazjorz> how to create a driver disk ?
<dazjorz> how to format a isk
<senator32> ok another question...i have set a unix root pass in console like normal...evrrything works great, except that when i try and put it in the p[ass in control center and network manager the system just sits there and wont let me in as admin,,,,any ideas
<frank23> does your user's pass work?
<dazjorz> how to fast format a disk ?
<dazjorz> it was like
<dazjorz> fscreate or something right ?
<Nalioth> (k)ubuntu doesnt use root accounts for things
<frank23> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<senator32> welll actually i know its bad practice but its the same pass
<senator32> should i change it
<frank23> senator32: it shouldn't matter
<Budda> wich ports are used by apt?
<senator32> k
<senator32> i gtg thanks for the help guya
<Nalioth> Budda: 80
<Nalioth> Budda: 21
<frank23> kcontrol has a problem going into administrator mode. It's better to run sudo kcontrol 
<Budda> i can't connect to any apt server and i doesn't know why...anyone got a solution?
<Nalioth> Budda: it may be down
<Budda> would you try apt-get update and send me your sources.list?
<Nalioth> !tell Budda about repos
<apokryphos> Budda: if the error persists, please paste.ubuntulinux.nl your /etc/apt/sources.list and then link it in here
<Budda> atm i've got another problem:
<Budda> E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock nicht bekommen - open ----> E: Can't get Lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open
<Nalioth> Budda: you can only run one instance of apt at a time, or you need to start apt with "sudo"
<Budda> ok got it thx
<Budda> so here's my sources.list
<Budda> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1798
<apokryphos> Budda: close any other instances of apt/synaptic/kynaptic etc
<apokryphos> sources look fine
<kayfelix> im running a ./configure script for an ac'97 realtek audio codec and its saying "checking for kernel version... The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist. checking for kernel version... The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist."
<kayfelix> how do I install it?
<kayfelix> help greatly appreciated, kubuntu works a treat - except for the sound not working.!
<apokryphos> kayfelix: you left before I could mention it, but #ubuntu is better for non-kde-related questions
<Nalioth> kayfelix: you're better off asking in #ubuntu first, then coming here
<kayfelix> oh right, someone just sent me here - sorry but I had to get the hoover, thats why i left.
<apokryphos> kayfelix: you hadn't stated your problem yet, that's why. 8)
<kayfelix> its simple - i think - i need to get the kernel-source somehow - isnt that simple....
<apokryphos> kernel source you get from apt
<Nalioth> kayfelix: it is simple, but i dont knwo the command line sequence, and there are users in #ubuntu who do
<kayfelix> rightyo, thanks nalioth, i shall ask there
<wincide> hi all :) i'm looking for a tomcat server, but i have not found any :S .. so i can't upload a site which needs tomcat to run .. does someone knows something about? thx :)
<keith_> i need help with my KDE control panel
<keith_> when i go to any section, particularly network settings, the one i need to be in
<keith_> it loads fine
<keith_> but when i hit administrator mode
<keith_> and enter my password
<keith_> it always goes back to the homepage for the control panel
<keith_> control center*
<frank23> keith_: yeah... kcontrol has problems. try sudo kcontrol to start it
<keith_> k thanks
<keith_> frank- heres one last problem for you
<keith_> im not in network settings under sudo
<keith_> im trying to enable my wireless access point
<keith_> im in college and the wireless networks are up but not yet connected to the internet
<keith_> so i want to be ready when they do activate it
<keith_> i set it to automatic, check turn on automatically when computer starts
<keith_> and it basicaly enables for 1/3 a second
<keith_> disables again
<keith_> and doesnt remember my settings
<frank23> ... and the turn on automatically check doesn't stick?
<frank23> yeah I had those problems too... hopefully the next version of kubuntu will fix all that!
<frank23> well you need to install gnome-system-tools to get network-admin
<frank23> I used network-admin to setup wireless
<frank23> and it worked!
<keith_> ok let me package search it
<keith_> ok dling and installing now
<keith_> ok where in the menu will that gnome system tools be now?
<frank23> I don't think it will be in the menu at all
<frank23> run network-config from console
<keith_> so what command should i run/add
<frank23> run network-admin
<keith_> network-config does not do anything
<frank23> it's network-admin, sorry
<keith_> network admin works
<keith_> awesome!
<keith_> imma make a shortcut for that...
<keith_> now how do i scan access points
<keith_> easily and successfully
<frank23> not sure
<frank23> I knew my ssid
<keith_> k well thanks for the help so far...... im out for a bit
<Nalioth> iwlist, it should be
<Nalioth> oh well
<frank23> too late ;0
<frank23> Nalioth: are you in Houston?
<Nalioth> just like my IP says
<Nalioth> complete with nasty heat
<Nalioth> and horrible humidity
<frank23> Nalioth: did people start to arrive from New-Orleans?
<Nalioth> they've been arriving
<kayfelix> I know I've already asked, but maybe there's someone new in here now with the answer. I have a sound problem. Everything is there, running, looking peachy... but no sound. System beep works over the speakers though, so im pretty sure HW is all setup and working. Its an AC'97 Realtek onboard soundcard on an ASROCK K7S41GX mainboard, im running kubuntu and to be honest, am completely at a loss as to what to do next.
<Nalioth> kayfelix: you might try #kde
<kayfelix> ;) oki gonna give it a go
<frank23> kayfelix: try cat somefile > /dev/dsp to see if your sound driver works
<Spudchat> should i follow the directions for ubuntu regarding installing my nvidia driver?
<Nalioth> Spudchat: yes. kubuntu is ubuntu is kubuntu....
<Nalioth> Spudchat: the difference is KDE and gnome as default DMs
<Spudchat> lol ok
<_mike> hi, im trying to install the latest version of the gimp... but it says my version of GLIB isnt updated either...what do i do to remove the old glib and get the new one
<Nalioth> _mike: that might break your system
<Nalioth> have you looked in backports?
<_mike> ...huh?
<_mike> backports?
<_mike> Im still kinda new to linux
<Nalioth> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Nalioth> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Nalioth> mike i'd advise you to read both of these websites b4 you proceed
<Nalioth> or all 3, even
<_mike> ...wut?
<_mike> well
<Nalioth> _mike: the 3 URLs ubotu has just mentioned.
<_mike> all i wanna do is upgrade my gimp/glib...i cant do that without "breaking my system"?
<Nalioth> correct
<Nalioth> glib is one of the foundation blocks of ubuntu
<_mike> im using KDE tho..
<Nalioth> you change it, nothing works (well, if at all)
<Nalioth> ubuntu is kubuntu.
<_mike> im running hoary 5.04 with KDE
<Nalioth> ok. read those URLs
<frank23> _mike: basically to get the latest version of gimp, either use backports or compile from source
<_mike> im trying to compile from source, but it detects my glib is at 2.63 and it needs to be at like 2.8 sumthing
<Nalioth> what he said, lol
<Nalioth> _mike: are there features in the latest gimp that are earthshaking?
<_mike> i dont care if they arent that good Nalioth, i dont like this old gimp and i want the new one
<Nalioth> _mike: i just put gimp 2.2.4 on my box from source, it gave me no glib errors
<Nalioth> _mike: i'm running hoary, also
<_mike> im trying to get 2.2.8...latest version
<_mike> how would i get it through backports
<Nalioth> _mike: you might have to try a step lower until you get one that doesnt complain about the glib
<Nalioth> _mike: read those URLs
<Nalioth> _mike: and youll have access to all kinds of updated software
<_mike> i dont get sum parts of the site...
<_mike> sorry if im a bit newby but linux is complicated
<frank23> _mike: there is alot to learn because it's different. Once you get going, it's easy
<Nalioth> !tell _mike about backports
<Nalioth> !tell _mike about repos
<_mike> ok
<Nalioth> _mike: you got the URLs and inst in a priv msg window
<_mike> ok
<_mike> thanx
<_mike> thanks alot nalioth, im able to do it through synaptic now
<yonkel> anyone use a dell inspiron 6000 or have experience with it?
<Nalioth> _mike: enjoy your new toys
<_mike> thanks
<spiritz> is there any kde 3.5 package available somewhere?
<Tm_T> well, there's no KDE 3.5 yet
<Tm_T> it's not released
<yonkel> i am on a dell inspiron 6000 laptop and i installed kubuntu successfully. i can't seem to get x to start however. can someone help?
<teprrr> :)
<teprrr> there's alpha version :)
<spiritz> yes sure; But maybe there is beta package.. My computer is kind of old and konstruct takes ages to compile
<teprrr> Tm_T, you got into someone's blog, btw ;)
<Tm_T> wat?!
<Tm_T> where?
<Tm_T> teprrr: and hullo :)
<_mike> hey nalioth, wuts the pastebin for the repositories again?
<teprrr> hullo?
<teprrr> can't find it atm, just a minute..
<Tm_T> hello =)
<teprrr> ah, hello hello ;)
<frank23> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<teprrr> duh, no luck :/
<teprrr> somewhere saw a quote of yours :)
<Tm_T> oh
<TheMagnumMunkey> thanx ubotu
#kubuntu 2005-09-07
<Tm_T> teprrr: some KDE related?
<Tm_T> (maybe google knows)
<teprrr> kde releated yes, iirc
<teprrr> odd that akregator's filter doesn't find it... :P
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> try only tm
<teprrr> or was it in news.. hum
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> so I'm famous =:O
<teprrr> google group doesn't find it either.. duh
<Tm_T> no autographs, punk
<Tm_T> google hits: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/Best_of_irc   <-- scroll all the way down
<teprrr> nah, that wasn't it
<teprrr> it was something amarok releated, I think
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> then I understand
<teprrr> stupid knode doesn't allow me to search frmo the articles
<Tm_T> :(
<nikkia> yay, this is the most fun kind of debugging!
<nikkia> the idiots that wrote this API, appear to have used the 'f' functions in opengl, so sprites get randomly cropped due to rounding errors
<kayfelix> #join #ubuntu-deve
* thoreauputic hands kayfelix an "l"
<kayfelix> lol thanks
<thoreauputic> and a /
<thoreauputic> kayfelix: BTW I hope you aren't going to ask for support there...
<kayfelix> oh
<kayfelix> that bad?
<thoreauputic> kayfelix: not bad - they are extremely busy with breezy
<thoreauputic> kayfelix: #ubuntu and #kubuntu are the support channels
<kayfelix> whats breezy's problem?
<thoreauputic> kayfelix: heh - not a problem: release coming next month
<kayfelix> well if #kubuntu is the support channel then I _am_ in the right place ;)
<thoreauputic> kayfelix: #ubuntu-devel is for the developers to coordinate their work
<kayfelix> oh, you meant ubuntu-devel
<kayfelix> ok np
<kayfelix> no its just a guy there who might have been able to help but he's at work
<kayfelix> my sound you see, its fucked
<kayfelix> AC'97 realtek - alsa drivers all working, everything as far as I can tell looking peachy
<kayfelix> but no output
<kayfelix> system beep works too, over the lineout - but I just dont get anything to play
<crimsun> you need to paste the output of amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<thoreauputic> kayfelix: did you try running alsamixer and unmuting channels?
<kayfelix> hey crimsun! ur the guy i was looking for lol
<kayfelix> pate.ubuntulinux.nl is what?
<thoreauputic> kayfelix: you are in good hands ;)
<crimsun> paste.ubuntulinux.nl is a pastebin-like Web site
<thoreauputic> kayfelix: s/pate/paste
<teprrr> Tm_T, hmm, read that war thread on s.a.s but couldn't find it :/
<kayfelix> ive tried alsamixer, everything looks good
<thoreauputic> kayfelix: do what crimsun suggests :)
<Tm_T> teprrr: s.a.s. ?
<teprrr> Tm_T, sfnet.atk.sodat
<teprrr> gnome vs. kde ;)
<Tm_T> ah
<kayfelix> thoreeaputic: what will that bring me?
<Tm_T> =)
<Blissex> kayfelix: usually that's because either of a some wrong output routing setting, or missing kernel driver module parameter.
<thoreauputic> kayfelix: expert help from crimsun ?
<kayfelix> thoreauputic: sounds good
<kayfelix> Blissex: what do you suggest?
<thoreauputic> kayfelix: crimsun you need to paste the output of amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<teprrr> but umh, I have to go to sleep now.. gonna have to wake up early and gonna hike later:P
<teprrr> bye
<crimsun> Blissex also has written a very good resource, you'll want to read through it
<Blissex> kayfelix: for example for one can no analog output happens unless IEC958 Capture is disabled. So experiment.
<Tm_T> teprrr: see ya
<Blissex> kayfelix: and do web searches with the name of your chipset to see if someone has already found the magic combination of settings.
<Nalioth> crimsun: you are in demand
<kayfelix> Blissex: web searches ive done, havent come up with a solution - someone said recompile my linux kernel thing, ive come to the QConf thing but thats where my expertise ended
<kayfelix> Crimsun: pasted the amixer output.
<Blissex> kayfelix: naaa, thats almost surely not needed.
<kayfelix> Blissex: sure? ive had a look, dont think i need any of the acpi support...
<Blissex> kayfelix: the ACPI support is unlikely to have an influence on the outcome.
<crimsun> kayfelix: please mute the 'IEC958 Capture Monitor'
<kayfelix> crimsun: using alsamixer?
<crimsun> kayfelix: in a Konsole/Terminal, please execute: amixer sset 'IEC958 Capture Monitor' off
<Sho_> Any way to access the cuses-based network settings UI from the installer on a finalized installation? The GUI frontend has screwed things up
<hettar> anyone using the breezy repo yet ?? and if so is it useable ?
<crimsun> kayfelix: did you see my advice above?
<Nalioth> crimsun: we having fun yet?
<transgress> anyone having problems with aim on kopete?
<nikkia> hmmm
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> what is remote administration package in kde ?
<gsuveg> where can i share my desktop and login into it ?
<cogito_ergo_sum> saludos
<cogito_ergo_sum> alguien que me pueda guiar con un problemita en ubuntu?
<Nalioth> cogito_ergo_sum: en #ubuntu-es, por favor
<cogito_ergo_sum> que delicados... no yque la comunidad del software libre se ayudaba toda?? que bolas...
<Nalioth> cogito_ergo_sum: please speak english here
<nikkia> whooo, all done
<nikkia> i think they should award 'geek wings' for that kind of work :P
<Nalioth> nikkia: what kind of work is that?
<nikkia> Nalioth: mentally reverse engineering an API's inner structure by observing changes in behaviour given different input values to determine a bug, then working out a way around the bug without having to change a single line of code within the API :)
* Nalioth awards nikkia the shiny golden "geek wings" they so deserve
<nikkia> Nalioth: the bottom line is: the API vendor is converting x,y co-ordinates from integers to 32bit floats in the range 0.0 to 1.0, and using those to display the sprites :)
<Nalioth> nikkia: please please, i'm tired enough as it is. you're glazin my eyes horrible
<nikkia> (they don't tell me any of that, and they seem blissfully unaware of why people are getting strange visual artifacts after switching from 768x1024 to 768x1366 :)
* Nalioth is gettin visual artifacts readin this stuff
<nikkia> sorry, its just taken up a day of my life trying to work out why these artifacts were happening, and i'm kind of pleased that its all sorted now...
<nikkia> and as a bonus, tomorrow i can look all smug when i explain to the other dev team why they're getting visual artifacts, and how they can get rid of them :)
<Nalioth> nikkia: well great! 
* Nalioth has had a good day, too
<nikkia> Nalioth: i wouldn't class it as a 'good' day, really, as i said, all day spent trying to find this bug, which amounts to, umm, 18 hours so far today
<Nalioth> nikkia: i'm happy you accomplished something 
<mindframe> does fluxbox work w/ ubuntu?
<Nalioth> mindframe: yes it does
<mindframe> would i just uninstall gnome and proceed?
<Nalioth> mindframe: keep gnome, it don't take up too much space
<DewDude> does kubuntu put a lock on KDE themes?
<Nalioth> DewDude: lock?
<douglas> When I try to start firefox in the command line or at all it just doesn't and goes to the next line in the shell without any messages?
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> i selected a theme and it never loaded
<DewDude> then again, i probably did it wrong
<^Cricket^> anyone know of a golbal file i can add a export to?
<Nalioth> ^Cricket^: what are you exporting?
<^Cricket^> TERM=ansi
<Nalioth> ^Cricket^: put it in your .bashrc 
<^Cricket^> k
<delltony> anyone here gotten kmobile-tools to install on here?
<flugh> holy cow, kontact imported my thunderbird messages, no problemo. what a deal :)
<Nalioth> flugh: service with a smile
<flugh> Nalioth: :)
<DewDude> i must say, thus far, i like kubuntu
<DewDude> except i don't have automount..and i have to kill processes everytime i go to eject the CD, but, that's no biggie
<flugh> i just have to get kde to feel as comfy as my gnome desktop. it's just not what i want visually and 'userly', but overall, i like it better functionally (do i make sense?)
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> i've just been a KDE man
<DewDude> ever since i installed RH5 and it was preinstalled
<DewDude> i was like "oooh"
<DewDude> i've thought about installing the gnome enviroment that comes in vanilla ubuntu
<DewDude> just to try
<flugh> well, i love the stock ubuntu desktop, but this kubuntu-dekstop/kde stuff just seems to fit together better. dunno, maybe i'm just bored and liking change :)
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> i like KDE
<DewDude> it has all sorts of cool things
<flugh> hah, kde on rh5. i remember when kde was not in the standard debian pool. rusty@snowcrash.com was building debs :)
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> well, this was a few years ago
<DewDude> i bought "Teach yourself linux programming in 24-hours"
<DewDude> solely for the CD
<DewDude> it was $3.99 in a bargin bin...but it was a brand new book
<flugh> he built some without libjpeg support. that confused me a bit. i was like 'where's my friggin images???'
<DewDude> when they opened the box...they sliced through the cover
<flugh> heh, those are the best deals
<DewDude> actually..there was teach yourself linux programming and teach yourself linux
<DewDude> one came with RH5
<DewDude> the other with Caldra
<DewDude> or whatever
<Nalioth> e17 is gonna rock
<flugh> i still have my 'learning linux 2nd edition' with slack, caldera, and rh 4.? discs. my first ever
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> well, i got ahold of debian 1.something on an issue of boot
<flugh> editted by volkerding(sp?) IIRC
<DewDude> they had a stripped down install CD in one of the magazines
<DewDude> i never got it running
<DewDude> that was 1997
<DewDude> here i am..years later
<flugh> DewDude: no! it was boot #9 november of ??
<DewDude> i STILL don't know linux
<flugh> DewDude: that was mine too :)
<DewDude> 97
<flugh> haha! i still have the disc
<DewDude> boot 2 was October of 97
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> did you ever get boot #24
<DewDude> mine had a flawed disc
<DewDude> it got printed boot 24
<flugh> nah, i subscribed, got boot to nearly the maximumpc change
<DewDude> ahhh
<DewDude> like, second to last issue or something
<DewDude> cuz my original subscription ran out on maximumPC2
<flugh> tossed them all eventually, but kept my #9 disc for posterity
<DewDude> but..anyway...my one bootcd was pressed with NT4
<DewDude> rather than boot
<DewDude> i installed it too
<DewDude> using a CD key of all 1's
<flugh> heh, i installed that debian distro with nothing but screenshots from the mag. used fips to non-destructively repart my 1.1G laptop hard drive. i felt pretty 1337 ;)
<flugh> it was MONTHS before i learned 'man'
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> i tried
<DewDude> i never learned
<DewDude> i'm STILL learning basics
<DewDude> however, unlike before...i've got hardware i've dedicated to nothing but linux
<flugh> yeah, gotta have a dedicated linux box. a bastion of sanity in a cruel world
<DewDude> oh yeah
<DewDude> i agree
<DewDude> well, see
<DewDude> last year i tried arch
<DewDude> i had a friend who was talking me through everything
<DewDude> and i did get it running
<DewDude> and used it solely for two months..then i had to go back to windows
<DewDude> now i got this audio restoration stuff taking off
<DewDude> and..i NEED windows for that
<DewDude> like, you might say "but, you got audio apps for linux"
<DewDude> they don't perform the way i need
<DewDude> like..i do all my stuff in 96khz/24-bit
<flugh> i have to say, kde audio isn't my favorite. i 'think' i can hear the difference between the arts engine and xine engine in amarok. i swear, arts sounds like farts
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> i plugged headphones into this
<DewDude> they sound horrible
<DewDude> i need to get alsa-mixer and adjust that
<DewDude> cuz i remember with my audigy i had to adjust a LOT of stuff in there before i got clean sound
<DewDude> however, after playing with this
<DewDude> i like it
<mark> Anybody else having trouble getting sw-flashplayer working properly through konqueror?
<Nalioth> mark: which flashplayer?
<mark> I amguessing it's the latest one avail from Macromedia. does 7.1 sound right? I even installedit through debian/ubuntu... no good luck.
<Nalioth> mark, i'm not sure what is available via apt-get
<Nalioth> try d/l the file from macromedia, and following the directions included with it
<mark> When I use fire-fox it loads up flash pages perfectly. konqueror loads up a blank slate. I have tried disguising the identity of my browser, etc...
<DewDude> heh...that was close
<flugh> w00t
<frank23> what are the chances that my alsa driver supports 5.1? I know my hardware does
<Spudchat> what is a bittorrent client i can use?
<Nalioth> bittornado or azureus
<Spudchat> ty
<frank23> what is a good frontend for mplayer? (in KDE)
<_static> kaffeine likes to stay in the background and suck up 99% of my cpu after i'm done using it to play dvds.
<_static> so that's always fun.
<hettar> there is a package that fixes that
<hettar> hmm let me see if I can find it
<_static> really? neat.
<hettar> Yeah I think I found it on the ubuntu forums but let me check
<_static> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27670.html
<_static> is that it?
* _static reads through it
<hettar> yeah thats it. It fixed the problem for me
<_static> cool. thanks!
<iLLf8d> evening all 
<iLLf8d> can anyone tell me if kubuntu has apt-get sources available also?
<hettar> it uses the same ones as ubuntu
<_ethan> Can someone help me figure out how to get my wireless to connect at startup and not search an ethernet cable?
<_ethan> i am pretty new to linux
<iLLf8d> and do the regular build tools work with it? ie auto-apt apt-build etc...?
<hettar> _ethan: you can install laptop-net to manage your ethernet better (I'm assuming you have a laptop)
<hettar> iLLf8d: kubuntu is just ubuntu but it installs kde instead of gnome by default
<hettar> same repository etc
<_ethan> yes i have a laptop hettar
<hettar> then laptop-net is what you want if you ethernet supports MII which most (but not my new one :() do support
<iLLf8d> I have no ubuntu install exposure I'd be coming from debian (been using it for years)
<hettar> as for automatically connecting to a wireless network, there are some daemons to do that but I haven't tried any. I wrote my own daemon is shell script which does it
<hettar> iLLf8d: yeah I switch from debian not long ago.
<_ethan> what about laptop-netconf should that be installed?
<hettar> iLLf8d: basically an ubuntu install can be converted to a kubuntu install by installin kde-desktop meta package
<iLLf8d> hettar: I'm must making sure I can build stuff from source packages, make deb'd custom kernels and get all the patches working like I'm hoping
<hettar> _ethan: I never do. but that is becuase I have never been able to figure out WTF it actually does
<iLLf8d> s/must/just
<hettar> iLLf8d: all works the same
<iLLf8d> hettar: does kubuntu have a sid equiv also?
<Nalioth> hettar: that would be kubuntu-desktop
<hettar> Nalioth: probably.
<iLLf8d> Nalioth: could I roll a debian install to kubuntu successfully?
<_ethan> hettar: thanx 4 your help
<Nalioth> iLLf8d: depends on which debian. woody-definitely
<hettar> no prob
<Nalioth> iLLf8d: the newer the debian, the more conflicts will be raised
<Kalidarn> hi in installing kubuntu on a laptop that doesn't have a internal cd drive (uses external usb interface) now as we know this works with nearly no linux distros. is it possible for me to install kubuntu/ubuntu in any other way that from the internet? like perhaps USB boot floppy then local FTP install? (thats how mandrake worked on there)
<iLLf8d> Nalioth: I run sid and roll it up every month or so
<iLLf8d> ah hrm
<ilba7r> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<Nalioth> !tell Kalidarn about smartboot
<Nalioth> iLLf8d: then you'll need to roll up your homedir and reinstall
<_ethan> is there any way to stop searching for a nic at startup? it takes to long to search for it
<Kalidarn> i think i tired smart boot once
<Kalidarn> but it didnt owrk
<Kalidarn> that was another distro
<Nalioth> _ethan: hit ctrl-c when it searches
<_ethan> does that cancel?
<Nalioth> _ethan: it cancels whatever is currently running (iow, your nic search)
<_ethan> nalioth: does that cancel the search?
<_ethan> ok thankx
<iLLf8d> Nalioth: hey can I pm you?
<_ethan> thanks
<Nalioth> _ethan: if you hit ctrl-c when it searches for the nic, yes. if you ctrl-c during ntp sync, it stops that process
<Nalioth> iLLf8d: join ##apple
<_ethan> ok thanks alot
<_ethan> hettar: how do i open what i just installed?
<_ethan> sorry but i am a real noob here
<_ethan> hettar
<_ethan> hettar: are you here?
<frogtone25> im having a problem with apt-get and synaptic
<frogtone25> help me please
<_ethan> what is the prob?
<_ethan> that will help someone help, i honestly probly cant help though but i can try
<jsubl2> what is the problem
<_ethan> frogtone25: what is the problem??
<jsubl2> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Nalioth> guys, frogtone has left the building
<_ethan> lol
<ilba7r> hi i have a VT82C686 AC97 sound controller. Whenever i use the scroll keys on firefox i hear a scratchy sound. Any one had a problem similar to that?
<frogtone25> ok i really need help here
<_ethan> what is the prob?
<frogtone25> i lost my whole repositories list
<frogtone25> i got most of it back
<_ethan> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<frogtone25> but im missing the very first line on the /etc/apt/sources.list
<frogtone25> i need the cd line at the top of the sources.list
<frogtone25> so i can get stuff off of my install disc
<frogtone25> so can you help me with that one
<frogtone25> im using hoary
<frogtone25> it should be in your sources.list
<frogtone25> if you are using hoary too
<_ethan> where is it located again?
<Nalioth> /etc/apt/sources.list
<frogtone25> nevermind i got it
<frogtone25> thanks anyways
<_ethan> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<frogtone25> i know
<_ethan> that line?
<frogtone25> i just got it off the website
<_ethan> that line
<frogtone25> yeah
<_ethan> ok
<frogtone25> and i put apt-get update
<frogtone25> and it worked 100%
<_ethan> good deal
<Nalioth> dang he's quick
<_ethan> sure is
<_ethan> lol
<_ethan> i just installed laptop-net and do not know how to use it
<_ethan> hettar was helping but he is not here or something
<Nalioth> i might have some help in my pocket
<iLLf8d> freak
<iLLf8d> heh
<_ethan> can you possibly dig some out?
<iLLf8d> Nalioth: you should never repeat that line again
<chx> hi. the kde kontrol center disappeared from the menu :( also my khotkeys does not work :(
<iLLf8d> =P
<_ethan> lol
<Nalioth> for what?
<chx> fixed khotkeys :)
<lascar> the kontrol center is supposed to disapper
<Kalidarn> Nalioth, smart boot manager booted and i saw it say about my drive, but when smart boot manager loaded my drive wasnt in the menue
<lascar> part of the upgrade code
<chx> lascar: oh... why?
<lascar> just make a shortcut for it
<lascar> chx: i have no clue.  the supreme-coders-that-be must've overlooked it
<_ethan> so i installed laptop-net wtf is it? how do i use it?
<_ethan> ne1?
<lascar> !laptop-net
<ubotu> lascar: I give up, what is it?
<chx> bye
<lascar> i believe laptop-net is a utility that allows linux to automatically configure your it's built-in ethernet
<lascar> chx: laterz
<_ethan> do i have to do anything with it?
<lascar> dunno
<lascar> my guess is no, but it's just a guess
<lascar> or more like feeling
<_ethan> ok thank you
<lascar> _ethan: you know what?
<_ethan> what?
<lascar> install laptop-netconf and laptop-net-doc too
<lascar> the documentation may help you
<_ethan> what is netconf
<_ethan> hettar said he didnot know wtf it did
<lascar> laptop-netconf does what i said laptop-net did
<_ethan> ok
<lascar> laptop-net "automatically adapts laptop ethernet."
<_ethan> ok
<Nalioth> Kalidarn: all i can say is run the .iso onto your box and see if smart boot sees it
<Nalioth> Kalidarn: put the .iso on the root of the HD
<Kalidarn> ah
<Kalidarn> it didnt say that ;) it said to try read it off your CD
<Kalidarn> as it happens id dont have the iso anymore
<Kalidarn> i suppose it will work if i try to re-create it
<Nalioth> Kalidarn: just iso the cd you have
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> do i need any special options? ie bootable?
<_ethan> lascar: i installed laptop-netconf what do i do after it has been installed?
<Nalioth> Kalidarn: if you iso image it, it should retain it's bootability
<Kalidarn> ah okay
<Kalidarn> lol i just got pissed off with windows again, and its (not responding) errors
* Nalioth is the zen master he is today, b/c he's been windows free for over 5 years
<Kalidarn> fark
<_ethan> lascar: i installed laptop-netconf what do i do after it has been installed?
<Kalidarn> does Nalioth play games?
<Kalidarn> ie decent ones, like for instance Direct3D and OpenGL ones.
<Kalidarn> ones that require DirectX 9.0c
<Nalioth> sorry. i'm a sourpuss
<Nalioth> no games for me
<Kalidarn> ;)
<Kalidarn> i knew it
<Kalidarn> your like what my brother used to be
<Kalidarn> back in the days when linux sucked and nearly no one used it
<Nalioth> ethan open a terminal and type dpkg -L laptop-netconf
<Kalidarn> he used to use windows NT 3.5
<Nalioth> _ethan: then read what comes up
<Kalidarn> because it had "NTFS!"
<Kalidarn> games didnt work on that either
<Kalidarn> because nothing supported NTFS
<Kalidarn> well softwares
<_ethan> ok i read it?????
<Nalioth> _ethan: to yourself, please
<Nalioth> _ethan: anything in /usr/bin/ is a program
<_ethan> ok
<Nalioth> _ethan: you can open another terminal and type <progam-name> --help and see what it does/how it works
<_ethan> ok thank you i am a noob to linux
<_ethan> usr/sbin
<Nalioth> those are executables, too (maybe)
<ilba7r> !info clearlooks
<Nalioth> !find install clearlooks
<ilba7r> thanx
* Nalioth wonders what happened to the bot
<Nalioth> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks nalioth :)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'install clearlooks' returned no results.
<ilba7r> !info clearlooks-engine
<Nalioth> !google install clearlooks
<ubotu> No idea, Nalioth
<ilba7r> its in the repos
<Nalioth> !scrape install clearlooks
<ubotu> Nalioth: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Nalioth> ilba7r: you sure?
* Nalioth kicks ubotu in his metal bottom end
<ilba7r> lol its gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<ilba7r> !info gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<ubotu> gtk2-engines-clearlooks: (ClearLooks theme), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.5-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 59 kB, Installed size: 392 kB
<ilba7r> did not think i have to write it all
<Nalioth> ah, thought you were on about bluecurve
* Nalioth has rusty brains
<mushtaq> hi there
<ilba7r> hi mushtaq nice nick
<mushtaq> if i dont have internet at home what is the solution to install packages /
<ilba7r> thanx for you help nailoth
<mushtaq> ilba7r, thanx
<Nalioth> mushtaq: apt-zip
<mushtaq> Nalioth, apt-zip ? 
<mushtaq> what is that ?
<Nalioth> it is what you use for offline installation
<mushtaq> but how to download ? 
<mushtaq> Nalioth, apt-get --noinstall ? 
<Nalioth> mushtaq: where do you download?
<lascar> does anybody know how to use subversion?
<mushtaq> Nalioth, i want to download at my college and use at home 
<Nalioth> mushtaq: got linux and apt on your college box/
<mushtaq> Nalioth, or if i need to install in multiple pc it is better that i download the updates and then install from cd 
<mushtaq> yep kubuntu or ubuntu
<Nalioth> when you get there, do a "man apt-zip" 
<mushtaq> ok
<Nalioth> apt-zip is used for offline installations
<Nalioth> idk how it works
<Nalioth> never have used it
<mushtaq> Nalioth, never mind thanks for the help ;)
<mushtaq> Nalioth, is there a way to download all the packages 
<mushtaq> Nalioth, i mean some extra cd ? 
<Nalioth> mushtaq: up to date packages? 
<Nalioth> the only 'extra' cd i know is the unauthorized "extra" cd
<Nalioth> i think apt-zip will do it for you. just keep a few blank cd-rs handy
<lascar> does anyone have any clue how to operate Subversion?
<mushtaq> Nalioth, that's great solved my problem partially implementation is thing now :d
<mushtaq> >:D<
<mushtaq> Nalioth, i go 
<mushtaq> Nalioth, bye
<Nalioth> mushtaq: be safe
<mushtaq> Nalioth, is there a way to unbanned my name from ubuntu ?
<mushtaq> Nalioth, i was trying to register with them but some mistakes they banned lol
<Nalioth> mushtaq: why were you banned and who banned you?
<mushtaq> Nalioth, dont know when i am trying to log in it is saying you are banned
<Nalioth> no reason that you know of?
<Nalioth> none?
<mushtaq> just that i was trying to register with them as it sends us to ubuntu-regged
<mushtaq> so i was trying to register and it was my first time registring to any channel and it took some time 
<mushtaq> and i got banned
<Nalioth> ah
<Nalioth> when was this?
<mushtaq> 2 days before
<mushtaq> i can login from college but not from home
<mushtaq> Nalioth, :(
<Nalioth> yes i see
<Nalioth> lemme talk to the ops
<mushtaq> Nalioth, thanks 
<mushtaq> Nalioth, what happend ? 
<Nalioth> with what?
<mushtaq> -Nalioth- dont make me regret askin this for you
<mushtaq> Nalioth, what does that means ? 
<Nalioth> well the ~ in front of your nick means it was a private notice
<mushtaq> Nalioth, oh ok
<mushtaq> Nalioth, did you talk to the guyz ? 
<Nalioth> mushtaq: patience 
<Nalioth> green fields
<Nalioth> gentle winds
<mushtaq> Nalioth, i got to go 
<mushtaq> Nalioth, if i am not online they will unbanned me ? 
<ubuntu> hrm
<mushtaq> Nalioth, sure i love that channel
<mushtaq> Nalioth, i have to go thanks for the help ;)
<jamesconf> whats the command to configure the X server?
<Nalioth> jamesconf: from a terminal, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jamesconf> ahh tricky command, thanks
<kubuntuuser> anyone running on a powerbook ?
<Nalioth> kubuntuuser: powermac here
<kubuntuuser> do you have sound working ?
<iLLf8d> Nalioth: guess he was timing your response time
<Nalioth> sorry was busy
<Nalioth> got many windows open
<Nalioth> helpin many people
<aftertaf> Nalioth is a good samaritan ;)
<kayfelix> whats the frontend for Parted called and how do I run it?
<Nalioth> qtparted
<Nalioth> "sudo qtparted"
<apokryphos> Nalioth: better to recommend kdesu qtparted, even if it wouldn't produce problems for qtparted, as other apps.
<kayfelix> ok thanks...
<Nalioth> apokryphos: kdeWhat?
<kayfelix> synaptic doesnt find "Qtparted" and apt-get install qtparted gives mes:
<kayfelix> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<apokryphos> Nalioth: kdesu. It's the kde-equivalent to gksudo. Generally, you should never, in kde, run sudo {GUIAPP}. You can muck up configuration files and the like, making them owned by root etc.
<apokryphos> kdesu sets up the environment correctly
<Nalioth> kayfelix: close all but one instance of apt or dpkg : or use kdesu to start the process
<crimsun> (dontchaluv how gnome and kde differ yet again?)
<Nalioth> apokryphos: takin me to skewl, are ya? lol
<kayfelix> the problem I have to be exacter is that my system (kubuntu) crashes on mount of /dev/hda2
<kayfelix> it freezes.
<apokryphos> crimsun: for some things you can get away fine with sudo {guiapp}, especially if you don't alter things in the app; but not always.
<crimsun> apokryphos: yeah, it's preferable to recommend the known-good workaround
<kayfelix> crimsun: thanks for helping me yesterday with the sound, it worked afterwards, but I didnt get a chance to thank you because my system kept / keeps freezing when trying to mount my windows FAT32 partition.
<crimsun> kayfelix: np
<Nalioth> now wtf? i just ran kdesu from my terminal, and it couldnt connect to x server
<kayfelix> because the x-server is run as normal-user?
<kayfelix> i had that too yesterday, now im logged in as root for the time being.
<apokryphos> Nalioth: you should specify something with it; you get that error when you do, say, kdesu synaptic?
<kayfelix> say, can it be possible that a mount and a freeze with that made my fat partition unstable? because dos couldnt read it either afterwards. Now i've swapped my disks and can read my bigger fat but only with dos, it freezes in linux.
<Nalioth> yup, "kdesu synaptic" >>kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<apokryphos> weeird
<crimsun> dmesg|tail or at least tail /var/log/syslog should have some errors
<apokryphos> Nalioth: what kde version do you have?
<Nalioth> 3.4.1
<aftertaf> when i boot my kubuntu, i get sound... then when i try to add the arts applet, i get an error saying : check installation... hmm? 
<kayfelix> Nalioth - i had that too, either run synaptic from the menu... System>Synaptic or log into the x-server as root - thats how i solved it anyway ...
<aftertaf> then sometimes when i run sth i don't have sound, but most times i have no prob... intermittent no sound. weird...
<Nalioth> kayfelix: thank you, but logging into root defeats the purpose of kdesu
<apokryphos> Nalioth: you'd get that error if you didn't have the patched kdesu, but all kubuntu packages are patched, I'm pretty sure. It's recommended that you upgrade to 3.4.2 though
<Nalioth> apokryphos: unfortunately, the cupboard is bare
<Nalioth> apokryphos: no binaries at the address of the 3.4.2
<Nalioth> i've had the deb and deb-src lines for a week
<Nalioth> 404 all the time
<apokryphos> ?
<apokryphos> Did you add the 342 repo?
<seaLne> did you run apt-get update or update in one of the frontends?
<Nalioth> apokryphos: yes, have had that address for a week
<Nalioth> seaLne: yes i have
<Nalioth> i dont need help
<Nalioth> this all started over kdesu
<Nalioth> which i dont use
<apokryphos> Nalioth: ok, but you just get 404s?
<Nalioth> thank you all
<apokryphos> which repo, exactly? (There's several mirrors)
<apokryphos> Nalioth: I know, but you're getting errors :P
<Nalioth> apokryphos: there are no binaries yet for me (ppc)
<apokryphos> ohh, didn't know you were on there. Ok. :)
<Nalioth> #deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/ hoary-updates main
<Nalioth> #deb-src http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/ hoary-updates main
<aftertaf> powerbook
<aftertaf> :)
<Nalioth> they're commented out b/c they keep throwin errors in apt
<seaLne> ok those errors make sense then
<apokryphos> hasn't been packaged for 64-bit too, yet, unfortunately.
<Nalioth> have enabled them, and am now updating
<Nalioth> as of 2 days ago, the dir had no packages.gz or anything
<apokryphos> :/
<kayfelix> the problem I had was that I was trying to mount a primary partition which didnt exist "/dev/hda2" instead of the logical one which DOES exist "/dev/hda5" ---- so why was ubuntu freezing?
<kayfelix> aaah because hda2 DOES exist except it cant be accessed because only hda5 which is the underlaying logical partition can be accessed.
<Nalioth> i am a red headed stepchild of linux
<kayfelix> hmmmm...
<Nalioth> powerpc is behind mainstream developement
<kayfelix> where do I automount my windows partitions - fstab... somewhere?
<seaLne> yeah
<kayfelix> where do i find it? under etc?
<seaLne> /etc/fstab
<kayfelix> no directory at that location
<seaLne> its a file
<kayfelix> no file either
<kayfelix> sorry, found it
<Nalioth> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<kayfelix> what options do i set for <options>, <dump> and <pass> - is "defaults", 0, 0 ok?
<seaLne> yep
<kayfelix> thanks
<Nalioth> kayfelix: use the script
<kayfelix> script?
<apokryphos> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> hmm... windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<kayfelix> aaah ok thank you
<Nalioth> nobody reads anything in here, do they?
<kayfelix> sorry, i didnt know that was aimed at me
<kayfelix> it said something about ntfs and i have fat ...
<kayfelix> hey i have the script now but how do I run it?
<kayfelix> do i have to chmod it to make it executable or...
<transgress> what kind of script is it?
<kayfelix> winmac_fstat
<kayfelix> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> hmm... windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<transgress> try sh winmac_fstab
<kayfelix> ok thanks transgress, worked :thumbs up:
<kayfelix> and thanks to Naloith
<Nalioth> kayfelix: read it in a text editor
<kayfelix> read what in text editor?
<kayfelix> fstab?
<Nalioth> kayfelix: it was scientifically designed for YOU
<Nalioth> kayfelix: the winmac_fstab
<Nalioth> kayfelix: it has instructions
<Nalioth> kayfelix: on its use
<kayfelix> oh oh :blushes: didnt think of that.
* Nalioth helped write it, and hates to see his work go unappreciated
<kayfelix> i'll read it now :p
<Nalioth> kayfelix: most scripts (things that end in .sh) will have instructions at the top
<kayfelix> right you are, i should have thought of that b4 asking stupid questions :p newbie error here.
<Nalioth> kayfelix: a .sh file is nothing but a text file, that has been dipped in holy penguin pee and can be executed and run
<kayfelix> lol - like .bat
<Nalioth> kayfelix: nah, i'm a newbie, too
<Nalioth> kayfelix: sort of like that
<kayfelix> perhaps more complicated with what looks like c code...
<Nalioth> brb
<kayfelix> oki
<aftertaf> Nalioth:  i had a pb where winmac_fstab created a mount pount with spaces in its name, making it hard for new users to access the mount point in a terminal...
<apokryphos> aftertaf: so change it =)
<apokryphos> or just tell people to use quotes or backslashes
<kayfelix> Nalioth: can I changed "/media/10\040GB\040Disk\040(hda1)" into "/mnt/winC"?
<kayfelix> winC does exist...
<aftertaf> like kayfelix says...
<aftertaf> i did (wasn't me, but helped user change it)
<kayfelix> aftertaf: oki, u made me look where its being mounted lol
<apokryphos> kayfelix: edit your /etc/fstab
<aftertaf> maybe should change the script to use _
<kayfelix> im editing it now
<aftertaf> confusing for n00bs 
<kayfelix> so before I save my fstab, how does "/dev/hda1 /mnt/winC vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0" look to you?
<apokryphos> sexy
<kayfelix> :)
<apokryphos> if the script generated it, then it should be fine.
<kayfelix> no i edited the mount point
<kayfelix> but the rest is script-generated
<apokryphos> that's fine, then. Make sure you create the /winC directory
<kayfelix> had that before i ran the script.
<apokryphos> * /mnt/winC
<kayfelix> yup
<apokryphos> ok, excellent. Then just sudo mount -a
<kayfelix> aprokyphos - that goes through fstab once more?
<kayfelix> "-a" i mean
<kayfelix> and its already all mounted, im justing setting the automount...
<apokryphos> it will remount every drive without rebooting
<apokryphos> kayfelix: as a note, you can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC.
<kayfelix> apokryphos: oh yeah thats ace
<kayfelix> apokryphos: ive been wondering how that worked...
<apokryphos> =)
<kayfelix> : - )
* Nalioth is gonna throttle his irssi
<Nalioth> kayfelix: you get sorted/
<apokryphos> apt-get remove irssi!
<apokryphos> sudo apt-get install konversation ;-)
<Nalioth> apokryphos: please dont blaspheme
<Nalioth> i need to literally throttle it.
<kayfelix> say, before I try this - does anyone have experience with kubuntu + qemu / kqemu and could give me some general tips or hints?
<Nalioth> add a 5 second delay b4 it joins any channels (give my script time to identify me)
<Nalioth> kayfelix: you get sorted with the winmac_fstab thing?
<kayfelix> i hope so, ill know next time i restart
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> though, admittedly I discovered fatal flaws in Konversation, for ops
<apokryphos> no option to display banned etc users from channels and remove etc; have to use raw IRC
<kayfelix> Konversation? is that the kubuntu irc client?
<apokryphos> means you can ban people through GUI, but not unban them
<Nalioth> apokryphos: it's late
<Nalioth> apokryphos: dont hurt me
<apokryphos> kayfelix: correct
<Nalioth> apokryphos: the kdesu i was tryin to run was on a puter i was ssh'd into
<kayfelix> apokryphos: if you ban someone, then in most cases unbanning them is not on your top 10 list anyway
<Nalioth> my local kdesu works great
<apokryphos> oh ok, cool.
<apokryphos> kayfelix: not for the first hour at least, sure. 8)
<Nalioth> kayfelix: banning is the last thing you want to do. if you've reached that point.. .. .. ..
<kayfelix> exactly lol
<kayfelix> well peeps, ill be back later, im gonna go catch some breakfast now
<kayfelix> ttfn
<kayfelix> & thanks for all the help
<Nalioth> most ops i know (who throw a real ban, not a +q) leave it for at least 24 hours
<amu> hi junks
<apokryphos> crimsun: hey, what happened to the amarok 1.3 deb?
<apokryphos> amu: aloha
<Nalioth_zZz> well apokryphos i got a lot of scripting to do to my ol' irssi 
<apokryphos> Nalioth_zZz: good luck with that ;-)
<apokryphos> Nalioth_zZz: what scripting, by the way?
<Nalioth_zZz> apokryphos: gotta bind some keystrokes so i get to more channel windows
<Nalioth_zZz> and the aformentioned join throttling
<Nalioth_zZz> add the troll-deathray.pl script
<apokryphos> you can have split-views in irssi, no? ..which I like.
<Nalioth_zZz> apokryphos: yes, you can (and i have a 1680x1050 lcd, i could probably squeeze four windows into it)
<apokryphos> heh
* Nalioth_zZz is still considering the color for the deathray
<apokryphos> Nalioth_zZz: how many inches?
<Nalioth_zZz> 21" Dell LCD (much cheaper than an apple cinema display, and DVI, too)
<apokryphos> Sweet. Prices seem to shoot up from 20"+ which sucks :(. I'm going tomorrow (woo) to get my whole new setup
<Nalioth_zZz> apokryphos: i find the more high-end i get in my hardware, the more old - skewl i go in my software
<Nalioth_zZz> i'm using xfe for a file mangler
<Nalioth_zZz> irssi for chat
<apokryphos> heh
<Nalioth_zZz> well goodnight
<apokryphos> I tend to just use whatever I find mroe productive or useful. Aesthetic pleasure is a big plus ;-)
<apokryphos> Nalioth_zZz: 'night :)
<kayfelix> kubuntu question: cd writing? k3b? cdrdao missing? ... ???
<jeh> kayfelix: what is your question really?
<jeh> k3b usually tells you what it's missing
<apokryphos> kayfelix: yes, that's a bug. Install it.
<kayfelix> my question is lol what do I do about it? i cant find any cdrdao to install, or maybe im not typing in the right package - but do I need it?
<kayfelix> k3b seems to be writing an image right now even though it cant find the cdrdao executable
<jeh> hm, i must've missed some lines while disconnected. sorry
<apokryphos> kayfelix: you do need it, and it's available from the repos
<apokryphos> !info cdrdao
<ubotu> cdrdao: (Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs), section universe/otherosfs, is extra. Version: 1:1.1.9-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 385 kB, Installed size: 1088 kB
<apokryphos> kayfelix: enable the Universe repository
<kayfelix> apokryphos: aha enable the universe repository - sounds like a cool sci-fi novel...
<apokryphos> there's the Multiverse repository too ;-)
<kayfelix> lol
<kayfelix> i need to edit sources.config right?
<kayfelix> where tho, etc I guess?
<apokryphos> edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and uncomment the line with "Universe" in it
<Nalioth_zZz> and add the word 'multiverse' a space over from 'universe' wherever you see 'universe'
<kayfelix> why multiverse? is that needed?
* apokryphos wonders if Nalioth_zZz is irssing in his sleep again 8)
<apokryphos> kayfelix: it's another repository; more packages.
<kayfelix> well ive just uncommented the universe repository
<jeh> is "multiverse" safe to use?
<kayfelix> but dont see no multiverse
<aftertaf> kayfelix:  you have to put it.
<nikkia> morning apokryphos!
<aftertaf> on every line where you have universe
<Nalioth_zZz> kayfelix: reading is fundamental
<kayfelix> change universe to multiverse or add " multiverse" after universe?
<apokryphos> nikkia: what a beautiful morning it is! :) Slept 6 hours at work! Means I have a whole day, and I'm up so early 8)
<Nalioth_zZz> kayfelix: read waht i wrote above
<nikkia> apokryphos: heh
<kayfelix> Nalioth_zZz: did read but didnt understand
<apokryphos> jeh: yes
<Nalioth_zZz> nikkia: you've been asleep?
<apokryphos> jeh: but it depends on your ethics :P
<nikkia> Nalioth_zZz: yeah
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell jeh about components
<kayfelix> Nalioth_zZz: really just add "multiverse" on line above any line containing universe?
<Nalioth_zZz> kayfelix: after every "universe" space bar once and type multiverse
<jeh> apokryphos: heh, we've used universe only so far
<kayfelix> right ok
<Nalioth_zZz> nikkia: then it's really time for me to hit the hay
<nikkia> and the first thing i see when i wake up, is the target machine for my project sat in an infinite 'loading..... *crash* loading....' loop in the office :/
<Nalioth_zZz> !tell kayfelix about repos
<Nalioth_zZz> kayfelix: like that
* apokryphos noticed Nalioth active when he went to work, and more active when he came back ;-)
<Nalioth_zZz> kayfelix: at 969
<jeh> so multiverse is basically the old non-free?
<apokryphos> nikkia: yikes
<kayfelix> question: what do I get vi into edit mode?
<apokryphos> jeh: of questionable-freeness, yes. More info at that link I gave you.
<nikkia> apokryphos: Nalioth was active when i went to bed, cos i'd just been annoying him/her about my 'adventures with mental reverse engineering' :)
<jeh> apokryphos: yes, i read it
<nikkia> apokryphos: it does it sometimes, a reboot fixed it right up, its very odd, java just goes ape sometimes
<apokryphos> heh
<Nalioth_zZz> i'm a "him" today, maybe a "her" next week
<nikkia> Nalioth_zZz: fair enough
<apokryphos> I thought java itself was more safer like that, like "lego", and that C etc was more dangerous with memory leaks etc
<nikkia> apokryphos: generally, yes
<apokryphos> Nalioth_zZz: My name is Mandy on the weekends
<nikkia> apokryphos: this particular java codebase includes a LOT of jini tho
<nikkia> and i believe its the JINI stuff that causes the crashes
<apokryphos> oh
<nikkia> in particular, the xvid decoder seems to crash sometimes
<crimsun> kayfelix: 'a', 'i', or a variant
<kayfelix> Nalioth_zZz: i got a couple of W: and E:'s with apt-get update trying the multiverse package lists...
<kayfelix> Nalioth_zZz: u sure adding multiverse was a good idea?
<apokryphos> crimsun: hey, what did happen to those debs? :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: do you happen to know the 'back' key in opera's 'porn' mode ?
<Nalioth_zZz> kayfelix: if you spelled it right
<apokryphos> kayfelix: what errors exactly? Can you pastebin them?
<apokryphos> nikkia: opera has a porn mode? :/
<Nalioth_zZz> universe and multiverse are safe
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah
<kayfelix> Nalioth_zZz: i can, whats the webpage again?
<Nalioth_zZz> when you get into backports, thats another story
<nikkia> apokryphos: try going to a web gallery and hitting space :P
<Nalioth_zZz> kayfelix: type !repos
<apokryphos> what type of gallery? 
<kayfelix> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<nikkia> apokryphos: any kind that uses sequentially URL'ed image files
* apokryphos fires up Opera 
<nikkia> apokryphos: in that mode, space cycles thru the next photo in the gallery, without having to go back to the gallery index
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm guessing there must be a corresponding 'previous image' key
<apokryphos> nikkia: their shortcuts are searchable, no/
<nikkia> ah, its ctrl-z
<apokryphos> weird
<kayfelix> Nalioth_zZz: ok, pasted.
<nikkia> oh, no its not :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: doesn't seem to work on any that I've tried
<apokryphos> could perhaps be down to interfering details between images
<apokryphos> example link?
<nikkia> apokryphos: perhaps, it works best on porn thumbnail sites :P
<apokryphos> heh
<kayfelix> whats the command... "gksudo synaptic" or "kdsudo synaptic"?
<apokryphos> gksudo/kdesu  -- either
<kayfelix> ok thanks
<kayfelix> im really not pleased with linux - I cant see Internet Explorer anywhere
<apokryphos> kayfelix: that's because IE = *Microsoft* Internet Explorer
<kayfelix> apokryphos: no shit sherlock ; - )
<apokryphos> so the fact that you can't see IE is  = no shit sherlock.
<aftertaf> kayfelix:  IEview ;) :P
<kayfelix> IEview?
<aftertaf> and WINE...
<kayfelix> i'd rather not thanks ;)
<aftertaf> You CAN have a blue E on your desktop :) if you want
<kayfelix> lol to make it more homely?
<kayfelix> Im alergic to the blue E...
<aftertaf> To make it more My Documentsly you mean ?? :)
<kayfelix> lol
<aftertaf> E is bad for your health, can kill the brain and cause overheat... medical fact
<aftertaf> explains a lot of bsod
<kayfelix> I'd much prefer /home/kayfelix to "My Documents"
<aftertaf> on zin, i DO like the sysinternals bsod screensaver tho.
<kayfelix> and most I hate that little green dog when i want to search for a file...
<aftertaf> leave it rat poison, it goes away after :)
<kayfelix> rofl
<kayfelix> i dont see why that little green do was there even after I installed the Professional edition
<kayfelix> do XP Professionals need a dog?
<aftertaf> doesnt mean the "user" [shudder]  is a pro....
<aftertaf> er, the victim, i meant ;)
<kayfelix> lol
<aftertaf> Windows Victims suport group...
<aftertaf> :)
<kayfelix> anyone seen bewitched yet?
<kayfelix> oops sorry, not a linux related question... 
<henk> Hi i have the live-cd here can i install from that to hd or do i need to get the install-cd ?
<aftertaf> kayfelix:  open source version, or proprietary with nkidman?
<kayfelix> lol nkidman
<aftertaf> not got a beta prerelease
<aftertaf> will install it when it is released in our local cinema.
* aftertaf has sort of lost the plot a bit right now...
* kayfelix laughs at aftertaf's humor
<aftertaf> :)
<kayfelix> "Verliebt in eine hexe" is the German release...
<kayfelix> im gonna have to update movie_sources.list now...
<aftertaf> vrleibt what??
<aftertaf> wazzat mean? eine hexe = a witch ?
<kayfelix> "Verliebt in eine Hexe" - "in love with a witch"
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> Ma sorcire bien aime
<aftertaf> :)
<kayfelix> ;) weird germans
<kayfelix> French is simmilar then?
<aftertaf> the transalations of some of the film titles is a real killer...
<aftertaf> they often change the title to make it more public-marketing-sth or other.
<aftertaf> Ensorcel - could be tooscary
<kayfelix> lol u can say that again - sometimes i spent half a day trying to figgure out the German version or the English version of something
<aftertaf> me too.... someone says you see BlaBlaBla.. and i say 
<aftertaf> EH?
<aftertaf> ohhhhhhhhhhh gnurgnurgnurplouc? yeah! god innit ;)
<aftertaf> lol
<kayfelix> lol
<kayfelix> are you English?
<kayfelix> I mean British?
<aftertaf> yep, in frog :)
<aftertaf> lol... both
<kayfelix> i knew it
<kayfelix> only the british say "innit"
<kayfelix> very chavvy ;)
<aftertaf> ;)
<aftertaf> oyyyyyyyyy!
* aftertaf is NOT a chav :)
<kayfelix> a linux-using townie? tut tut
<kayfelix> lol
<aftertaf> totally non chav
<aftertaf> where u at?
<kayfelix> would have suprised me, ur in the wrong room .... in the wrong protocol too - chavs only use MSN
<kayfelix> Germany, formerly East Yorkshire and before that Kent.
<aftertaf> loool msn
<aftertaf> totally.
<kayfelix> lol
<apokryphos> aftertaf: cool, whereabouts you from?
<aftertaf> and east yorkshire means you know that innit is northern too ;)
<kayfelix> aftertaf:  yup :p lol where are you?
<aftertaf> i'm in Rouen, France, originally from Sth Yorkshire
<aftertaf> up wi' t' whippets 'n' 't' ferrets ;)
<kayfelix> rofl
<aftertaf> hehe
<apokryphos> ah
* apokryphos is a Londoner
<aftertaf> and proud to be, i hope ;)
<aftertaf> <aside>    scary times eh  </aside>
<kayfelix> proud maybe - but its still a dangerious place lol - with double decker... correction - single decker buses with wings...
<kayfelix> ok, i commented the universe lines out of my sources.list file and now it works again, it wasnt finding those two...
<aftertaf> **whoah, quick transition to on topic subject**
* aftertaf is impressed :)
<apokryphos> aftertaf: indeed. :)
<kayfelix> lol
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  was on TTUK that day, talking about it, gobsmacked, hoping everyone was OK.
<kayfelix> TTUK?
<apokryphos> this whole past year has been tragic event after tragic event, it seems, unfortunately.
<aftertaf> www.tek-tips.com
<aftertaf> tek tips in the uk, forum for uk people to waffle in.
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  totally :/
<kayfelix> Hey talking bout tragic events, New Orleans is chaos, people shooting themselves, young girls getting raped here and there, looting, raiding - its a fooking war over there
<kayfelix> tut tut tut those americans...
<aftertaf> kayfelix:  totally too.
<aftertaf> amazing how quickly we forget how to be civilised
<kayfelix> aftertaf: like the word "totally" huh? :p
<aftertaf> civilisation is a myth, a joke, a lie
<aftertaf> just lok at how people can be....
<kayfelix> aftertaf: yeah im quite scared actually - what if suddenly the gulf-stream stops? europe freezes over. New Orleans scenario on a large scale? scary thought...
<nikkia> kayfelix: it wouldn't 'freeze' in a total sense, it'd just suddenly match its latitudinal neighbours in the world, which would be a lot cooler, but not 'frozen'
<kayfelix> nikkia: yeah but i'll still be freezin my balls off and so will everyone else, and europe isnt equipped for a winter like that - its sure to be quite bad for a while.
<aftertaf> kayfelix:  like you said about what is happening in New Orleans.. reading news on it. Theyre shooting at rescue choppers at the superdome...
<aftertaf> sounds like they've gone completely insane in there, raping killing etc...
<aftertaf> sickening
<kayfelix> aftertaf: totally
<kayfelix> aftertaf: with a president like that? no wonder...
<kayfelix> appologies to any americans in this room...
* aftertaf prefersto stay silent on the topic of bush...
<aftertaf> no need to apolgise kayfelix, but we all sympathise..
<kayfelix> aftertaf: yeah lets not start
<jeh> kayfelix: nothing well freeze in an afternoon...
<kayfelix> jeh: maybe not freeze like in the arctic - but you read up on the effects of the gulf-stream ending
<kayfelix> jeh: i think its only a couple of days
<fatejudger> what is a good ftp client for Kubuntu?
<aftertaf> fatejudger:  do you need any special functionality?
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> just a GUI
<jeh> kayfelix: no, it will take years
<henk> Hi i have the live-cd here can i install from that to hd or do i need to get the install-cd ?
<aftertaf> !tell fatejudger about kbear
<aftertaf> !info kbear
<ubotu> kbear: (Graphical ftp client for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.1.1-6 (hoary), Packaged size: 2498 kB, Installed size: 8568 kB
<kayfelix> jeh: ok thanks, i stand corrected... but even at years it will be terrifying, europe is big, lots of people, there isnt much that can be done - preparing for climates similar to alaska or siberia...
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> got the package, thanks
<aftertaf> seems to be ok..
<aftertaf> henk:  i don't know....
<aftertaf> checking...
<nikkia> kayfelix: very little of europe would have 'climates similar to alaska', most of europe is in the 40-50 degree band, look at NYC and Seattle for examples of climate
<kayfelix> jeh: Within three years, those regions would become uninhabitable and nearly two billion humans would starve, freeze to death, or have to relocate. Civilization as we know it probably couldn't withstand the impact of such a crushing blow.
<nikkia> kayfelix: uninhabitable? stop believing all the BS that people get money to scare people with on TV
<jeh> kayfelix: have you seen too many movies now? nothing will happen that fast
<kayfelix> hey thats a scientific paper i found
<henk> Probably not that fast but the last ice-age in europe was not something the look forward too
<kayfelix> nikkia: dont think europe will be like seattle or nyc, i think it'll be colder
<nikkia> kayfelix: and you base that on?
<nikkia> kayfelix: central europe, far from the oceans would be similar to the mid-west US, thats a worst case
<aftertaf> henk:  apparently ts possible, but not easy
<nikkia> yes, they have harsh winters, but its not uninhabitable by any stretch
<henk> I'd have to agree with kayfelix based on the ice ages that europe has known in the past. 
<nikkia> henk: ice ages are very different from 'europe getting the climate it should have based on latitude'
<nikkia> the gulfstream warms europe, but its only 5-10 degrees C at most, you're not going to see glaciers rolling down france
<henk> it is inhabitably when it gets that cold. maybe not for a few people but with a climate like that the population density of europe is not maintainable
<kayfelix> nikkia: tre, i cannot "base" it on much, I dont have enough knowledge about climates etc - but from the TV like national geographic and simmilar shows on German TV, Web news reports and various scientific studies - it sounds like Europe WILL get quite cold.
<aftertaf> henk:  you are better with the install cd, it seems... will become standardised wth next 2 versions though
<henk> aftertaf ok thank you i'll start a download on that. Are there no netinstall optoins? seems like a waste to download 600megs just for an installer
<aftertaf> they are working on it, it seems...
<aftertaf> you mean like debian 120 meg... ;)
<henk> more like debian 30 meg (businescard netinst)
<aftertaf> hehe
<kayfelix> debian has 30mb inst? groovy
<henk> or like debian's debootstrap a few kb
<aftertaf> hehe hehe
<aftertaf> never been that god on debian.
<kayfelix> ah well i have unlimited DSL so i can download any size image in approx 20 to 30 minutes
<aftertaf> expert at breaking it thho.
<kayfelix> aftertaf: me too, never quite got the hang of it. Im happy with kubuntu so far tho.
<aftertaf> was gonna say totally ;)
<aftertaf> me 2
<kayfelix> lol
<henk> are there no mirrors for kubuntu?
<kayfelix> souces.list question - what do I have to do so that apt-get finds "qemu, kqemu, edonkey" etc etc?
<aftertaf> !info edonkey
<kayfelix> !info edonkey
<aftertaf> !info qemu
<kayfelix> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: (fast processor emulator), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 0.6.1-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2340 kB, Installed size: 6268 kB
<kayfelix> !info kqemu
<aftertaf> universe
<kayfelix> !info edonkey
<fatejudger> I can't get this "KOrganizer Alarm Daemon" system tray icon to go away
<aftertaf> kayfelix:  amule?
<fatejudger> is there any way to disable it?
<kayfelix> !info emule
<kayfelix> nope
<kayfelix> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.6+rc7-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1992 kB, Installed size: 5888 kB
<kayfelix> aah
<aftertaf> fatejudger:  rightklick it and close, should ask you if you want it to go away for good.
<kayfelix> aftertaf: universe? i had to comment those lines because it didnt work
<aftertaf> hmmm....
<aftertaf> post me an example.... ;
<kayfelix> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary univere
<kayfelix> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<aftertaf> +s
<kayfelix> aah s missing
<aftertaf>  :)
<kayfelix> weird, i didnt change it tho...
<aftertaf> as an example.... each line should resemble
<aftertaf>  deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<kayfelix> multiverse? thta needed? what does it do?
<aftertaf> where the is uni, there is multi ;)
<fatejudger> aftertaf: it doesn't
<aftertaf> erf.
<fatejudger> aftertaf: every time I go into the Journal section of Kontact
<fatejudger> aftertaf: it will run
<aftertaf> it adds it again?  hehe i noticed that too :/
<kayfelix> aftertaf: many thanks, apt-get works now... guess it was that missing s!
<aftertaf> 0 & 1 = silly thing by itself ;)
<aftertaf> fatejudger:  tried hunting thru all the options too?
<fatejudger> aftertaf: yeah, I did
<fatejudger> aftertaf: I can't find a single option that controls is
<aftertaf> maybe with sys tray config somewhehe...
<fatejudger> *it
<fatejudger> where's that?
<aftertaf> hehe got it
<aftertaf> maybe...
<aftertaf> fatejudger:  by default, on the kicker , to the left of the clock, you have some stuff....
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> I got that
<aftertaf> rightclick the 'handle' to the left of them... and configure system tray
<fatejudger> but I didn't know there was a program that controlled that
<aftertaf> hidden -vs- visible icons... you got it?
<fatejudger> yeah
<aftertaf> fatejudger:  you do now ;)
<fatejudger> but that only hides it
<kayfelix> FFS ive been in linux for 3 hours now and aint had a BSOD yet, i really hate this operating system
<aftertaf> does it reappear again after?
<aftertaf> FFS ;)
<fatejudger> well it's still there
<fatejudger> I want it gone permanently
<aftertaf> if you don't use the other things that are there, make a 2nd panel ,put sys tray there instead, and pemanently hide it...
<aftertaf> i dont know how othewise... i dont use Kontact that much...
<fatejudger> Kontact is great
<fatejudger> it syncs with my Palm
<aftertaf> testing tho>.
<aftertaf> yeah, me too :)
<fatejudger> and I read my mail and RSS in it
<aftertaf> no mail. cant bcos of proxy
<fatejudger> so I use it plenty
<fatejudger> it's just annoying that the system tray icon always starts up
<fatejudger> but I'm surprised that there isn't a setting to control that
<aftertaf> you can remove the system try tho.
<aftertaf> if you dont use what the other icons do.
<aftertaf> (that is NOT good english...)
<kayfelix> humm is it possible to have multiple desktops in linux?
<kayfelix> i mean with two vga outputs...
<fatejudger> meh, maybe if I complain on the KDE irc channel they'll known to disable it
<kayfelix> well im gonna go for a while
<kayfelix> bye bye
<aftertaf> maybe fatejudger 
<fatejudger> aftertaf: well that didn't work too well
<fatejudger> aftertaf: it's so late, nobody is responding
<^rob^> hi
<cune> hola
<^rob^> what
<^rob^> what's new in kubuntu - i mean...
<^rob^> ;)
<^rob^> is there any kubuntu page or something? - to read news and whatever about kubuntu?
<aftertaf> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<^rob^> ty
<cune> mmm, i don?t know, is trhe first time that i get in here!!!
<^rob^> mmm - how do I know which kub. version do i have?
<aftertaf> rob.. same as ubuntu.
<aftertaf> it IS ubuntu, with kde instead of gnome..
<^rob^> k - hedgedog then - i think...
<aftertaf> hoary ;)
<apokryphos> cat /etc/issue tells you what version
<^rob^> hmm - kde3.4.2 has released...
<^rob^> ok - ty apokryphos
<aftertaf> yep ;)
<aftertaf> need to add a repos to get it
<aftertaf> horay backports
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<aftertaf> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<apokryphos> aftertaf: no, it uses its own repo
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde342 is at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<aftertaf> oops got me wrong
<aftertaf> cheers apo
<apokryphos> =)
* aftertaf off for a smoke
<^rob^> anyone has tested 3.4.2 ?
<apokryphos> Many here; you should upgrade to it.
<^rob^> stable?
<stoeptegel> offtopic: someone here over sit on a Herman Miller seat?
<^rob^> what's a herman miller seat?
<stoeptegel> ^rob^: design seat for maximum comfort
<^rob^> umm - i am not! - :(
<stoeptegel> ^rob^: but very expensive
<^rob^> if health needs it - i'll buy one - since then - my seat is good too ;)
<stoeptegel> ^rob^: i need it because i use my seat way to much :cry:
<^rob^> stoeptegel: how much? - how many hours?
<stoeptegel> 15
<^rob^> i work usually 13-18 hrs...
<apokryphos> ^rob^: 3.4.2 is only bugfixes from 3.4
<apokryphos> so in theory it's more stable than 3.4 which you're on, yes.
<^rob^> apokryphos: i am updating apt-get... ;)
<apokryphos> ^rob^: add the new repository, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> then you should be good to go
<^rob^> i already did that - ty! :)
<^rob^> hmm
<^rob^> without verification?
<apokryphos> sure
<^rob^> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? << what verification?
<apokryphos> it's an external repo
<apokryphos> so it is not, by default, verified by apt
<^rob^> ok
<^rob^> take a look at this 2 lines...
<^rob^> Need to get 91.0MB/91.1MB of archives.
<^rob^> After unpacking 32.4MB of additional disk space will be used.
<^rob^> 91 Mb dl - then 32.4 will take?
<apokryphos> do you have broadband?
<^rob^> i think something's wrong... with apt...
<^rob^> 256K
<apokryphos> no, nothing is wrong with it
<Ubogoss> hi, i a looking for a boot disk for installing kubuntu from an external usb cd player because i can't boot on usb with my computer. Can you help me please ?
<apokryphos> !install
<ubotu> install is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<aftertaf> rob
<^rob^> yes..
<aftertaf> no, it'll unpack and replace some stuff too.
<aftertaf> aint linux great...
<^rob^> i see - ty...
<aftertaf> this apt has super cow powers :)
<^rob^> yeah... - specially ubuntu - i love this debian version...
<^rob^> supercow arascheteeee.... ;)
<^rob^> ok
<^rob^> 2 hrs 'til upload
<^rob^> i'll go eat somethin'
<^rob^> bye
<Ubogoss> apokryphos : the !install was for me ?
<apokryphos> Ubogoss: it provides other methods for installation
<apokryphos> for an external usb cd player.. you'll likely just have to set that up in your bios
<apokryphos> make it the first boot device
<aftertaf> anyone have pbs with the arts applet?
<aftertaf> and general sound weirdness in kde?
<aftertaf> i have good quality sound most of the time, but sometimes get 'no sound available' type of errors....
<Ubogoss> apokryphos my bios does not support usb :(
<aftertaf> i run supertux for the kids, and no sound is available
<Ubogoss> i can install it via usb cd-rom, network or internet
<apokryphos> Ubogoss: floppy drive?
<Ubogoss> there is windows 2000 on it
<apokryphos> there's instructions on there for that (never tried though)
<apokryphos> there's instructions there on even how to install from XP
<Ubogoss> apokryphos yes floppy drive too
<ippiraman> anyone here?
<^rob^> aftertaf: use "Autosuspend if idle... 5 sec."
<aftertaf> rob... how?
* aftertaf is n00b in a lot of cases...
<^rob^> aftertaf: supertux know how to use arts?
<aftertaf> dunno....
* aftertaf is far too n00b in a lot of cases...
* nikkia yawns
<^rob^> ok - open control center - go to sound-multimedia - sound system
<^rob^> on Hardware tab enable full duplex
<aftertaf> ok.. going.
<^rob^> maybe you'll use skype later ;)
<aftertaf> hehe
<nikkia> apokryphos: btw, have you looked at the new kexec stuff?
<apokryphos> noop
<^rob^> select audio dev.. to ...threaded oss
<aftertaf> device is autodetect...
<^rob^> use threaded
<aftertaf> have done, restarting LCS soundsystem
<aftertaf> yeah yeah yeah
<^rob^> bk to general tab
<nikkia> apokryphos: sheer insanity, but might ultimately be able to stop us needing to reboot to upgrade kernels
<^rob^> you have there the autosuspend idle...
<aftertaf> autosuspend :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: link?
<^rob^> set that on 5 sec
<nikkia> apokryphos: the docs are in the 2.6.13 changelog, i think
<^rob^> apply
<aftertaf> ok
<^rob^> test sound
<^rob^> it is working? - the sound test...
<aftertaf> i have sound :)
<^rob^> ok
<^rob^> now
<^rob^> what's the supertux command?
<^rob^> supertux?
<aftertaf> yep
<nikkia> apokryphos: its basically a kernel equivalent of 'exec' - ie, replace the current running kernel with a specified image - it can be used to reboot into windows without rebooting, or, start a new kernel from the filesystem without reboot
<apokryphos> hah
* aftertaf is running a kubunutu only system on his laptop at work, and a multiboot at home...
<^rob^> force supertux to use arts
<^rob^> open a console and type
<^rob^> artsdsp -m supertux
<aftertaf> ill try same at home... am reading for the rest :)
<kayfelix> any way of having xmms play music and have GAIM play sounds at the same time??
<^rob^> you can use skype the same way - artsdsp -m skype
<^rob^> ;)
<nikkia> kayfelix: yes, a few dozen different ways
<nikkia> rob, are you sure that works?
<aftertaf> ok... i edit the startup launcher and put that then?
<^rob^> i am using skype this way
<kayfelix> nikkia: simplest and one that works for sure?
<nikkia> everything i've seen says that skype doesn't work properly wrapped because they use DMA
<^rob^> it is on skype homepage...
<aftertaf> kayfelix:  you joined 3 secs too late dude
<aftertaf> 30
<^rob^> 1 sec
<kayfelix> aftertaf: damn, what i miss?
<kayfelix> *did
<nikkia> kayfelix: simplest way is to configure everything to use arts :)
<aftertaf> setting up sound on ubuntu correctly
<^rob^> i'll give you the skype link - it's a howto there - you have to enable fullduplex and other things in cpanel
<aftertaf> skype link me too :)
<kayfelix> what is arts anyway?
<^rob^> http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup_linux.html
<^rob^> i have started Americas Army with arts ;)
<kayfelix> !info arts
<^rob^> sounds great - but it has a lil delay!
<ubotu> arts: (Analog Realtime Synthesizer (aRts) metapackage), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.4.0-0pre1ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<kayfelix> hmmm so I should already have it...
<^rob^> yep
<^rob^> it comes with kde...
<kayfelix> ^_^ good start at least
<aftertaf> kde soundsystem
<kayfelix> cant find it in "Select the audio device:" 
<nikkia> kayfelix: erm, that IS arts
<^rob^> it;s on hardware tab
<kayfelix> oh
<kayfelix> right... :p lol
<kayfelix> so i just use Alsa right?
<nikkia> kayfelix: the configuration is telling arts what device to use :)
<^rob^> Sound Multimedia -> Sound System ->
<^rob^> no
<aftertaf> oss threaded
<aftertaf> ;)
<aftertaf> why? rob
<^rob^> threaded oss
<aftertaf> oss not deprecated and replaced by alsa?
<^rob^> i think does not lock /dev/dsp
<kayfelix> ace, now my sound doesnt work anymore :D:D
<aftertaf> oki
<^rob^> kayfelix: set hw on auto
<kayfelix> ok set on auto
<^rob^> test it now.
<^rob^> enable full duplex
<nikkia> rob, you'd be wrong in thinking that :)
<nikkia> oss most definitely DOES lock /dev/dsp
<aftertaf> even in threaded mode?
<^rob^> nikkia: oss is a kern. device man..
<nikkia> in fact, IMO, the only way to make OSS reasonably useful, is to PAY for OSS
<aftertaf> alsa doesn't?
<^rob^> alsa the same..
<^rob^> arts locks /dev/dsp ;)
<^rob^> oss/alsa - does not mather - test to see what works best for you...
<aftertaf> oki
<kayfelix> ok people - minor problem now
<ippiraman> which package(s) do i need to have svn installed?
<nikkia> remember, that the OSS in the kernel is a stripped down version of OSS, it is NOT the full driver set, and lacks a lot of features/drivers, its really useless compared to alsa
<kayfelix> XMMS hangs for about 1 minute - then BEEPS and plays
<aftertaf> !info svn
<aftertaf> !svn
<ubotu> I heard svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<nikkia> unless you're willing to pay for the full OSS, you're better with alsa
<kayfelix> arts set to "auto"
<^rob^> svn? -that's solaris downloadeR?
<^rob^> kayfelix: apt-cache search xmms-arts
<ippiraman> aftertaf: can't this be done over apt-get?
<^rob^> kayfelix: you need xmms arts plugin...
<^rob^> it is called...
<aftertaf> subversion
<nikkia> kayfelix: to be honest, you'd be better off installing beep-media-player instead of xmms
<aftertaf> nikkia:  true :)
<^rob^> xmms-arts - aRts Output plugin for xmms
<nikkia> xmms tends to be unreliable with anything but OSS
<kayfelix> nikkia: i like xmms, its so winampy
<aftertaf> or noatun, kaffeine, etc.... xmms is old and a bit sticky now.
<nikkia> kayfelix: beep is a fork of xmms, its the same program, basically, but more updated
<kayfelix> nikkia: xmms-arts works now ....
<aftertaf> ippiraman:  package is subversion...
<nikkia> kayfelix: and the beep developers aren't quite so in-bed with the OSS developers :)
<ippiraman> i see
<ippiraman> aftertaf: thanks
<nikkia> kayfelix: with xmms-arts, you may find it randomly stops playing after a period of time, its unreliable with anything but OSS
<aftertaf> nikkia:  i have had that too...
<kayfelix> nikkia: ok so beep-media?
<aftertaf> on song change, it loses the sound device..
<apokryphos> nikkia: so, insanity in a good way?
<^rob^> nikkia: neverstopped to me!
<nikkia> rob, you're clearly a OSS fanboi, as evidenced by your previous comments :P
<aftertaf> rob, you configure your sound well from the start though ;)
<^rob^> lol
<nikkia> aftertaf: he uses OSS, that's not 'configure... well'
<kayfelix> nikkia: so is it bad that im set to using "ALSA" - because its still only giving one program at a time access to the audio ....
<^rob^> i need realtek audio decoder to play sounds...
<nikkia> kayfelix: well, you want to setup 'dmix' for alsa
<aftertaf> lets start a browser war....
<^rob^> browser war? IE/MZ ??
<aftertaf> !info dmix
<aftertaf> no rob, IE is not a browser
<kayfelix> !info dmix
<^rob^> lool - you-re right
<kayfelix> !info dmix
<aftertaf> though it is romoured that IE7 will be fully compliant
<aftertaf> ROFL :)
<kayfelix> nikkia: dmix?
<^rob^> ok - I have to start work - see you later today - if kde 3.4.2 crash on me - ;)
<aftertaf> :)
<kayfelix> bye ^rob^
<aftertaf> bon weekend ;)
<^rob^> bye bye - merci
<aftertaf> hehe foodage for me..
<kayfelix> how do i view processes?
<seaLne> ps auwwx
<kayfelix> thanks
<seaLne> ps auwwx|grep "what you are looking for"
<nikkia> kayfelix: you can also use the KDE task manager (ctrl-escape)
<kayfelix> aah even better thanks
<seaLne> nikkia: never knew about that, not that i'm likely to change from ps :) 
<kayfelix> nikkia: you meantion something called "dmix"?
<nikkia> seaLne: hardly anyone seems to know it exists
<nikkia> kayfelix: yes, search for 'dmix' and 'alsa', it allows you to use more than one audio stream at a time in alsa with hardware that doesn't support hardware mixing
<jeh> nikkia: oh, that would be handy
<kayfelix> jeh yeh it would
<nikkia> kayfelix: the only downside, is that while it works for aoss wrapped OSS apps, it doesn't work for the snd-pcm-oss virtual device, because that goes direct to hw:0,0 (unless its configured for a different pair of ID numbers, but either way, snd-pcm-oss uses hw: rather than default.pcm
<kayfelix> nikkia: i cant find dmix with apt-cache search dmix and i already have alsa stuff
<nikkia> kayfelix: its not a program, you don't have to install it
<nikkia> you just have to tell alsa to use it, it is a built in function to alsa
* seaLne begins to get the feeling that the debian kde team have never tried to actually use korundum (ruby/kde bindings) as he finds even more stuff missing
<nikkia> kayfelix: you need to find the configuration instructions on the net :)
<kayfelix> nikkia: aha, and how do i tell alsa to be a dear and use it?
<kayfelix> ooh oki
<nikkia> (btw, in case anyone is wondering, i bypass all this nonsense by using jack for my audio :)
<kayfelix> who's jack ?
<nikkia> not who, what
<kayfelix> that would have been my next question
<kayfelix> !info jack
<ubotu> jack: (Rip and encode CDs with one command), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 3.1.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 98 kB, Installed size: 536 kB
<kayfelix> meh...
<nikkia> its another 'sound server' that is designed for pro-audio use, it has features like a patchbay for audio streams that lets you connect one program to another
<nikkia> no, thats the wrong jack
<kayfelix> aah
<nikkia> !info jackit
<nikkia> !info jackd
<ubotu> jackd: (JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients)), section sound, is optional. Version: 0.99.0-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 316 kB
<nikkia> there, that one
<nikkia> it isn't, however, at all easy to get setup right :)
<kayfelix> hmmm, hard to install?
<nikkia> yeah
<kayfelix> ok not now then, give me some linux-time first
<nikkia> and it really needs features not present in [k] ubuntu to make it work best
<kayfelix> nikkia do you know how hard it is to setup this dMix? I dont want to mess anything up you see.... and i cant seem to find much simple stuff on it, aint there a simpler method of achieving the same result?
<nikkia> kayfelix: its not that hard
<kayfelix> nikkia: why is it that all audio on my system is binary? its either on or off, but i cant change the volume...
<nikkia> kayfelix: http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin  <- follow the 'simple' instruction on that
<kayfelix> thanks
* ippiraman prays my upgrade won't break my box
<nikkia> the 'complex approach' is only for ICE based sound cards, which i doubt you have
<kayfelix> woops, sounds like im getting a fax lol
<kayfelix>  aplay -D plug:dmix some.wav & ...
<alexandros> can anyone help me? I am unable to log into system settings as root in kubuntu
<kayfelix> forgot your password?
<alexandros> nope it will act as if it was succesful but then the same locked interface returns
<kayfelix> that is weird
<alexandros> but I am able to use kynaptic and sudo on the commendline
<alexandros> yip
<kayfelix> kick it
<kayfelix> lol
<alexandros> I lost many systems that way :-)
<alexandros> lol
<kayfelix> lol me too, and monitors ... i buy keyboards in 6 packs these days...
<alexandros> lol
<kayfelix> I found it a bitch to work as a normal user and try to do root things, so I set my KDE to allow root logins
<kayfelix> that way im a system-wide root - just have to make sure you dont use it all the time and be careful
<kayfelix> but im not expert, so dont take my advice
<alexandros> true, I think kubuntu needs some now fine tuning to be as good as ubuntu
<kayfelix> aint used ubuntu yet
<alexandros> I gave up and adding ubuntu desktop
<alexandros> to my system
<kayfelix> why?
<alexandros> to many things are  not working as they should
<hans_> can anyone tell me how to install cdemu?
<kayfelix> welcome to ICT
<kayfelix> apt-get install cdemu
<alexandros> ICT?
<kayfelix> apt-cache search cdemu
<kayfelix> Information Communication Technology
<alexandros> true
<alexandros> cdemu?
<hans_> yes
<kayfelix> synaptic?
<alexandros> what package is that?
<hans_> tried it but there is no package yet
<hans_> i downloaded from here http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<hans_> its a zipped package i think source
<hans_> i dont understand this step:
<hans_> you need the source of your current running kernel.
<hans_> /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include needs to point at it. if you're not sure if it points
<hans_> to the righ kernel just type: ls -la /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build if its the correct kernel
<hans_> source all is ok. ;-)
<kayfelix> you could save alot of work by getting a cdrom module ;)
<kayfelix> then you'd have no need for a cdemu lol
<hans_> ;)
<kayfelix> its easier to install too, push in the front... two little cables and whoops!
<hans_> is there then another way to mount bin,cue,nrg... images?
<aftertaf> hans yes
<aftertaf> mount
<kayfelix> yeah i think there is
<kayfelix> mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<hans_> i think thats for iso images only
<kayfelix> nikkia:  ~/.asoundrc does not exist - create?
<^rob^> hi
<^rob^> i am back with a problem
<kayfelix> typical
<aftertaf> hehe
<^rob^> i use firefox - mailto links does not do any thing - if i clik on it - is there a way to tell FF to use firebird as mail client? -- 
<^rob^> lol - ty!
<kayfelix> erisch: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577
<kayfelix> ^rob^:  i think you set that in your CCenter
<^rob^> did not find it!
<kayfelix> ^rob^:  under kde components i think
<^rob^> neither search for mail 
<kayfelix> KDE Components
<kayfelix> component Chooser
<kayfelix> Email Client
<nikkia> kayfelix: yeah, it won't exist until you create it :)
<kayfelix> nikkia: ok, creating
<^rob^> hmm - ty
<kayfelix> ^rob^:  not sure if thats the _right_ one, but id guess it is...
<^rob^> i'll see - 1 sec.
<kayfelix> kk
<nikkia> kayfelix: firefox may not honour those settings, it depends on which firefox build is being used
<hans_> thx kayfelix i hope it works with gnome, too
<^rob^> 1.0.6 from ubuntu pkgs...
<^rob^> nope
<^rob^> does not care...
<kayfelix> hans_: oh sorry..... assume - makes an ASS out of U and ME ... i forget theres gnome too lol
<nikkia> rob, read this:  http://www.bl.physik.tu-muenchen.de/rechner/h_firefox.html
<^rob^> nikkia: danke
<^rob^> nikkia: about:config has no .mailto 
<nikkia> rob, then, as that page says, you need to add the string to your prefs.js
<^rob^> i think that was the problem
<nikkia> erm, user.js rather
<^rob^> i will
<^rob^> ty
* kayfelix thinks hans is going loopy
<kayfelix> root@toaster:/mnt/winD/mp3 # aoss mpg123 some.mpg
<kayfelix> Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<kayfelix> (sorry, its some.mp3, not mpg)
<kayfelix> nikkia: what dya think?
<hansder> jkiu
<nikkia> kayfelix: you may need to stop artsd to test it
<nikkia> kayfelix: as artsd is probably holding the previous alsa configuration valid while it has the device locked
<nikkia> kayfelix: try artsshell -q terminate   then try again
<kayfelix> nikkia:  set arts to alsa or keep it automatic?
<hansder> how can i forcefully end a process?
<kayfelix> kill pid -9
<nikkia> kay, for now, just make arts stop, so you can test the settings, worry about arts once you have a valid dmix setup working
<kayfelix> same error, even after artsshell -q terminate
<hansder> kill pid -9
<DocAnsi> kill -9 pid
<nikkia> kayfelix: you might need to log out of kde and re-login
<nikkia> although, to be honest, getting alsa configured right is something best done at the console, rather than with KDE hanging around in the way, IME
<DocAnsi> hansder: kill -9 PID, where PID is Process ID. you can see Process ID with ps or ps aux
<kayfelix> or CTRL + ESC
<DocAnsi> kill -9 PID is kill -KILL pid, Send signal to process -> SIGKILL
<^rob^> nikkia: you-re like gold to man's house - ty for your help - it is workin' now!
<^rob^> ;)
<^rob^> bye
<kayfelix> nikkia:  now aint that a compliment?
<nikkia> i'm not quite sure what it means, to be honest :)
<kayfelix> nikkia: me neither but sounds good all the same
<hansder> sorry but im trying to kill python which is using up to 90% of my cpu ressources but it wont end
<nikkia> hansder: plone ?
<DocAnsi> hansder: okay. SIGKILL doesn't make it end? you need to be root. sudo kill -KILL [python's pid] 
<nikkia> DocAnsi: his python process(es) are possibly zombified, i saw that behaviour with plone :/
<kayfelix> but whatever you do, dont press the big red button titled "dont press"
<nikkia> the solution was to uninstall plone, then reboot, as nothing would kill the zombies (obviously)
<DocAnsi> nikkia: okay. he might need to kill -HUP python's parent's pid.
<hansder> doesnt work
<hansder> whats that with plone?
<DocAnsi> what is python's parent? use ps -ef | grep python
<kayfelix> brb
<hansder> /usr/lib/transgaming_point2play/bin/python /usr/lib/transgaming_point2play/Point2Play_gui.py
<hansder> but point2play isnt running
<nikkia> OMG... i thought my slightly-flamey email to a strategic partner would go down badly
<nikkia> instead they thanked me for the email and said they'll work on it right away :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: hehe, occurences like that are always funny. I recall a member who said he'd just go to an Internet cafe to evade a ban I gave him, on the forum, and had various other flames; I replied jokingly, and he took it surprisingly well; "thanks for the reply.. sense of humour.. I won't bother you again". :D
<edulix> hey
<edulix> hello everybody
<edulix> which is the best way to install qt4 and qt4 designer in my kubuntu ?
<jeh> edulix: you could compile from source and install in some non-standard location, such as /usr/local
<edulix> jeh: ok
<edulix> i thought that maybe someone already had some packages for it
<jeh> i see no packages available
<edulix> me neither
<jeh> but hoary is from a time before qt4
<jeh> so unless someone has made extra packages it's probably not available
<kayfelix> anyone with Qemu experience?
<kayfelix> root@toaster:/home/kayfelix/qemuimg # qemu -hda hd.img -cdrom /dev/cdrom -boot d -m 128 -enable-audio
<kayfelix> Connected to host network interface: tun0
<kayfelix> Could not initialize SDL - exiting
<spiritz> is it possible to use breezy and kde at the same time using kubuntu repositories for kde?
<apokryphos> spiritz: breezy has 3.4.2 currently in it
<spiritz> really
<spiritz> so I don't need to use kubuntu repositories anymore?
<apokryphos> spiritz: correct
<spiritz> Actually I just tried with a dist-upgrade with breezy repos but now I get hundred of unmet dependencies :s
<apokryphos> you changed your sources and then did a dist-upgrade?
<spiritz> yes
<spiritz> is that wrong?
<apokryphos> you have to update apt first
<spiritz> Ok I did it too
<apokryphos> something must be wrong with your sources then; could you pastebin them?
<spiritz> sure
<spiritz> its over there : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1828
<spiritz> I also added the warning before the dist upgrade Line51 and the problem now line 427
<apokryphos> spiritz: your sources is a little mucked up there
<spiritz> would you mind giving me yours?
<apokryphos> you have some repos twice, and some you shouldn't have there (or have uncommented
<apokryphos> try using just the base breezy ones
<apokryphos> i.e.  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<apokryphos> I actually only have that and the deb-src one used, I see.
<apokryphos> (appart from Ktorrent and adept repo)
<spiritz> I'm looking for a breezy sourcE.list over google
<apokryphos> spiritz: just put the line in I gave you
<spiritz> ok
<apokryphos> There's an example list on ubuntuguide though
<spiritz> I'm updating my packages list right now 
<spiritz> Ok done. I just tired a dist-upgrade and I get all the unmet dependencies just like before
<spiritz> most of them belong to kde
<apokryphos> you did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<spiritz> yes
<apokryphos> weird
<apokryphos> what kde are you running?
<spiritz> yes
<spiritz> 3.4.1
<apokryphos> spiritz: not i386?
<spiritz> yes i386
<apokryphos> hrmph
<spiritz> most of the packages complains about "kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installed". Maybe I should force the installation of tihs one
<apokryphos> spiritz: can you clarify that you have kubuntu-desktop installed first?
<spiritz> sure
<apokryphos> sometimes the metapack can be deleted
<apokryphos> (and it helps with upgrades)
<apokryphos> it seems to think that basically nothing kde-related is installed for you
<spiritz> yes
<spiritz> lol
<spiritz> one moment please
<apokryphos> dpkg -l|grep kubuntu-desktop   ...will bring it up
<spiritz> doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop just give me the unmet dependencies list... doesn't want to go futher
<spiritz> thanks
<apokryphos> (if you have it installed)
<spiritz> ok I don't have it
<apokryphos> ok, that could be why. Try putting your old sources back, installing kubuntu-desktop, and then going for the upgrade.
<apokryphos> (always make sure you either have ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop with upgrades).
<spiritz> sounds good
* apokryphos keeps fingers crossed ;-)
<Pelau> hola
<spiritz> I'm updating my packages list ATM
<apokryphos> Pelau: are you logged in as root?
<apokryphos> spiritz: right
<Pelau> YES
<apokryphos> you shouldn't be
<Pelau> no problem only test
<Pelau> no LAN no WAN only standalong
<apokryphos> your test could muck up your kde and leave you pretty susceptible ;-)
<spiritz> apokryphos: Apt-get still complains about unmet dependencies.. Im thinking about downloading kubuntu-desktop by hand and install it with dpkg
<apokryphos> spiritz: complains when you have your old sources?
<spiritz> yes
<apokryphos> manually downloading it wouldn't help; it's a metapackage -- its job is to bring things in.
<apokryphos> what complaints? The same ones?
<spiritz> It might be because I'm half in the installation of breezy
<spiritz> yes
<apokryphos> shaky situation :/
<spiritz> I already installed  a good part of breezy; 
<spiritz> yep
<apokryphos> but not entirely
<apokryphos> I doubt you installed breezy... it shouldn't have started teh actual install part until checking dependency things
<spiritz> Well it installed things for a at least 1 hour
<apokryphos> ack
<spiritz> ok
<spiritz> I'm going to try to force the installation of some unmet dependencies
<spiritz> I don't like playing with packages such as  libqt3-mt or kdelibs ;s
<apokryphos> quite a pickle; this is why it's not recommended that you upgrade to breezy 8)
<spiritz> :)
<spiritz> what a mess :(
<apokryphos> You can (i) try reinstalling everything desktop-related, using debfoster (ii) post to the mailing list, you may have more luck; (iii) investigate more to see what ones are ruining it for you exactly
<apokryphos> dist-upgrading without ubuntu/kubuntu-desktop is a nono because you can get problems like this
<spiritz> Yes I won't forget that
<spiritz> thanks for your help
<spiritz> I'm going to choose the first solution
<apokryphos> spiritz: then do something like debfoster ubuntu-base
<apokryphos> spiritz: but you'll want to go into a failsafe terminal... not stay in kde obv
<spiritz> ok
<apokryphos> be careful though ;-). After you remove everything that ubuntu-base doesn't bring in you'll basically just have a server
<apokryphos> you'll want to then install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> and if you want breezy, then make sure you have that repo
<spiritz> ok
<spiritz> You said that kubuntu-desktop was included in the breezy repo you gave me, right ? (the single line)
<apokryphos> correct
<spiritz> ok
<spiritz> thanks again!
<McScruff> lo
<McScruff> i seriosly need help
<apokryphos> !info kubuntu-desktop breezy
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.50 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<spiritz> :)
<McScruff> somehow my storage ext3 partition has been formatted, is there a linux app that can recover it
<apokryphos> McScruff: if it's been formatted, then no
<apokryphos> if you mean format it as Linux, then gparted/qtparted can do it
<spiritz> McScruff : I dont know but you should ask #linux or #ubuntu 
<McScruff> asking in ubuntu
<McScruff> you can get back from a format btw :)
<McScruff> did it with ntfs and fat32 before
<apokryphos> McScruff: if it's a pseudo-format, sure.
<apokryphos> or "quick format" etc.
<McScruff> im hopeing
<blackflag> hello all
<McScruff> like 40gb worth of stuff
<blackflag> I have a printing problem
<blackflag> I want to use gimp
<blackflag> in the lan is a win print server
<blackflag> nbow I need to know how Ican connect to the printer using gimp
<blackflag> is there a command that I can use a remote printer?
<blackflag> I treid "| kprinter"
<blackflag> but it doesn't work
<Determinist> where can i get kubuntu-5.04 from at a decent download rate? the torrent tracker isnt working, it seems
<Mustafa^^> hi!
<Mustafa^^> How do I mount my Hp Photosmart 735 camera?
<apokryphos> Determinist: you'll have to download then, from the site. Though torrents sometimes go down for a bit, and then pick back up..
<jefis> how to setup'up systems time?
<Mustafa^^> How to mount Hp Photosmart 735 camera?
<Determinist> apokryphos: k
<jefis> because then i click second mouse button on clock, then on "Adjust Date & Time" it doesn't work
<apokryphos> Determinist: the i386 torrent?
<Mustafa^^> apokryphos: help me
<Mustafa^^> How to mount Hp Photosmart 735 camera?
<apokryphos> Mustafa^^: no
<Mustafa^^> :(
<Pelau> apokryphos:I have a Kubuntu ,where I find the gcc and kdevelop ?
<Pelau> Linux kupubupuntupu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<apokryphos> Pelau: sudo aptitude install build-essential; kdevelop is in the repos.
<Pelau> OK 1.000 thank
<Pelau> and gcc ?
<jefis> Howto adjust system time?
<apokryphos> Mustafa^^: not that I don't like people telling me to help them ;-), but I wouldn't know. I don't know what filesystem it is etc... you can try in #ubuntu for non-kde-related questions.
<apokryphos> Pelau: gcc gets pulled in by build-essential
<elwood> hi all
<elwood> where i can find the sources for apt?
<apokryphos> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<apokryphos> elwood: or, do you mean on your system? They're in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jefis> !time
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, jefis
<jefis> !date
<ubotu> jefis: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<elwood> i mean to do an update...i have only the cd in my sources list
<apokryphos> elwood: no Internet access?
<elwood> yes i have
<apokryphos> elwood: so add the sources in the example and then do an update
<apokryphos> you'll only get security fixes, really
<Determinist> apokryphos: yes
<elwood> thanks guys
<kayfelix> hello!
<Pelau> <apokryphos>   :-(   it excuses  for gcc
<apokryphos> ?
<kayfelix> When I open a media player it hangs - when I then click "apply" in the arts section of the Control Center it says "Restarting the Sound Server" and whoops - audio works. I think some script/program is being shut down which is hogging the sound - does anyone know what it is and how I permanently disable it?
<Pelau> <apokryphos> thank for Kdevelop
<apokryphos> Pelau: did you install build-essential?
<apokryphos> if you do it will automatically bring in gcc
<Pelau> yes
<apokryphos> so it worked?
<kayfelix> and secondly, <IEC958 C> in alsamixer needs to be "MM" for sound to work, but its OO on every startup, how do I make it MM permanently?
<kayfelix> any ideas?
<jatos> hi
<jatos> hi
<kayfelix> hi jatos
<jatos> have any of you lot used crossover office?
<apokryphos> how weird is that; my nick changed for no reason
<jatos> what name do you want apokryphos?
<apokryphos> though I may have clicked that thing ont he right.
<apokryphos> jatos: the one I have 8)
<jatos> lol...
<apokryphos> s/right/left
<jatos> Ikk
<jatos> *ok
<kayfelix> anyone know how to permanently set alsamixer config?
<kayfelix> hey - whats the best program I can use for WinTV
<kayfelix> XawTV?
<kayfelix> i like the way im getting support here, very supportive
<kayfelix> oh hello brickwall, nice to meet you.
<transgress> hey anyone know a good tut on starting wifi in kubuntu?
<kayfelix> to make sure you get no replies at all I shall say "no" anyway.
<transgress> lol
<transgress> k
<kayfelix> :p
<kayfelix> hello anyone know how i use my Hauppage WinTV card with Kubuntu?
<McScruff> lo
<McScruff> i did sudo konqueror and deleted a file, do you know where this file goes, is there a root trash?
<jatos> lost+found?
<McScruff> nope
<jatos> there should a trash in /root but apart from that..
<McScruff> i know its somewhere coz my os = 6gb atm
<McScruff> should be 2-4
<Pelau> <apokryphos> ethereal for Kubuntu there is?
<jatos> yeah look /root/trash.desktop I think it is and as I can say you can always look /lost+founs
<spiritz> can you do sudo konqueror and type trash:/ in the address bar?
<McScruff> re-calculating 
<McScruff> need to get it small as possible so i can ghost it :)
<McScruff> wohoo, its gone, must have been in a temp file
<McScruff> brb need to ghost it
<jatos> kk
<McScruff> ty everyone
<jatos> ty
<jatos> so hows everyone today?
<huhmz> fine except kubuntu keeps hanging
<jatos> lol...
<jatos> what causes it hang?
<huhmz> something todo with the X server i think
<huhmz> when doing stuff with mutiple windows for example sometimes
<huhmz> i can still access it with ssh
<huhmz> it is not the video drivers, ive tried both nv and nvidia
<Pelau> ethereal for Kubuntu there is?
<jatos> sounds your best bet is to add a few ram chip
<huhmz> i think there is a huge thread about it on the gentoo forums, seems to be the same problem
<jatos> try universe if not...
<huhmz> you mean install x server from universe repo?
<jatos> take a backup of /etc/apt/sources.list and get it off the debian sarge repositorys, but take care to put original souces.list back after getting from those repos's
<huhmz> wait, what exactly do you think i should get from the debian repos? just new x server packages?
<jatos> its Pelau who needs to get stuff from the repos because he wants ethereal
<huhmz> oh right
<jatos> I think you, huhmz need more ram in your PC
<jatos> from the sounds of it...
<huhmz> i do not think that is the problem
<jatos> how apps does it crash on and much ram do you have?
<huhmz> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-334436.html
<huhmz> this is my problem but with kubuntu
<jatos> let me load up that page
<huhmz> is the ubuntu/kubuntu X server compiled with any type of anti-stacksmashing techonlogy?
<jatos> don't know but humz you may want to try this
<jatos> go into konsole do apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<jatos> then install x-server-core and kdebase
<jatos> and after installing kdebase I would suggest you do apt-get remove kdm
<jatos> that will get a "pure" version of kde, most likely without the bug that your experiencing now
<huhmz> it is almost certainly a bug within x
<jatos> hmm, what do you have running when the problem occurs?
<huhmz> im a bit afraid of doing that because i might screw up my sisters desktop badly over ssh
<huhmz> anything, doesn't matter
<huhmz> firefox mostly
<jatos> it won't screw anything up providing you don't do when KDE is runnign
<huhmz> what's the purpous of doing the above? will installing x-server-core and kdebase be diffrent verions of X than kubuntu-desktop provides?
<jatos> should be
<jatos> different versions that is
<huhmz> there has to be a thread about this somewhere on ubuntu forums, seems like lots of people have the problem in gentoo for example
<jatos> hmm, well all I can say is with the way I have setup KDE, ie the one I said earlier I have no problems whatsoever
<huhmz> oh hey here it is on ubuntu forums as well: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56830&highlight=freezes
<jatos> kk
<Xorlev> I found stopping apmd and acpid seems to have stopped my "crashing"
<Xorlev> Where the userinput and the taskbar froze, but XMMS would keep going until the next song
<huhmz> xorlev: nope, i thought that was the problem first but i tried without and still crashes
<huhmz> seems like i have to use vesa driver until X guys sort things out
<insta> Hey guys ... I've got an odd problem of  Kubuntu hanging on boot.  It pauses in the "Starting hotplug subsystem" part (even in recovery mode).  I can't get to a shell, so I can't offer any more input than that right now ... :/
<GNAM> what about kubuntu breezy betas?
<huhmz> haven't tried
<huhmz> i just subsititute "hoary" for "breezy" in repos?
<dazjorz> Help !!...
<dazjorz> How to play ASX files ?
<dazjorz> MPlayer2 ?
<_darwin> hello
<dazjorz> !asx
<ubotu> dazjorz: Do they come in packets of five?
<dazjorz> No, just one
<dazjorz> !playasx
<ubotu> dazjorz: I don't know
<dazjorz> !play-asx
<ubotu> dazjorz: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<nikkia> dazjorz: mplayer + w32codecs can handle most asx files
<nikkia> ffmpeg (ffplay) can probably play/convert most, too
<apokryphos> dazjorz: don't spam the channel; investigate with ubotu in /msg
<Tm_T> hmh
<dazjorz> nikkia: I've had problems with this
<dazjorz> apokryphos: Nobody was talking man !
<dazjorz> !find ffplay
<apokryphos> dazjorz: why you think that makes it a valid reason to spam the channel is kind of beyond me...
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'ffplay' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/ffplay, /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg/html/ffplay-doc.html) in universe/graphics/ffmpeg.
<dazjorz> ffmpeg
<dazjorz> Ubotu, I love you
<ubotu> No idea, dazjorz
<dazjorz> well, not exactly that, but
<dazjorz> heh
<dazjorz> nikkia: it doesn't seem to work...
<dazjorz> Wow
<dazjorz> the dude itself works though (A)
<dazjorz> I mean, the page where the "applet" is on 
<dazjorz> hey I'm listening to Robby Williams now haha
<dazjorz> thanks :)
<Deepthought> hi
<Deepthought> ive got a problem during installation...
<Deepthought> ... i think user account wasnt created properly... is there any chance to do this? adduser doesnt work..
<nikkia> good sleep, Nalioth ?
<Nalioth> always good, nikkia. ty
<Nalioth> how are you today?
<nikkia> tired
<Nalioth> you didnt visit your associates displaying the cheshire?
<nikkia> Nalioth: ?
<nikkia> Nalioth: i emailed the API vendor telling them their ability to use double precision floating point is sorely lacking, got a very submissive reply from them and a 'LOL! I've printed that and hung it on the wall' from the lead of the other dev team :)
<Nalioth> you mentioned that since you found your bug, you could put a smug grin on your face when meeting with your associates
<nikkia> Nalioth: i don't go into the office that often :)
<nikkia> so it was a virtual smug grin while emailing the API vendor :)
<nikkia> the reason my co-worker printed it, and hung it on the wall, is the same reason i felt smug - all through these projects they've been taking the approach 'there is nothing wrong with our code, you're using it wrong', and i basically dissected their API and told them how they were accessing OpenGL, and why they were doing it wrong, there was no real way they could pretend it wasn't their fault
<Nalioth> nikkia: to make the cheshire ashamed, i hope
<nikkia> the response i got was basically 'oh, yeah, ummm, we'll go rewrite that right now' :)
<nikkia> and then about 5 hours later 'right, when you send us your code, we'll test it against the version using double precision floats :)
<Nalioth> heh
<ubuntu> are you guys all using ubuntu
* gdh peers at the channel name
<ubuntu> hello
<Tm_T> Kubuntu <3
<laser_tk> Tm_T: oikein!
<Tm_T> on
<Tm_T> laser_tk: kuhan psis kyttmn :/
<laser_tk> Tm_T: kui?
<Tm_T> translated to english: "fuck off you bitch"
<Tm_T> jaa, gprs pelkstn :/
<Tm_T> ja pakko pst nettiin
<Tm_T> enk osaa
<gdh> finnish? :)
<Tm_T> no shit sherlock
<laser_tk> hae gprsec
<Tm_T> ;--P
<laser_tk> mulla oli susessa kun ite kerpsua kytin
<Tm_T> hum, millp haen...
<Tm_T> ai joo
<Tm_T> I'll try that, thanks :)
* Blissex wonders if some bizarre ISO-8859-x testing is going on... :-)
<Tm_T> (yeah, we should use english)
<Tm_T> haha
<laser_tk> mik liittym Tm_T
<Tm_T> laser_tk: elisa + gprs-primetime
<laser_tk> onkohan uusimpaan versioon tullut elisa.. DNA siel ainakin oli vuos sitten
<laser_tk> no, psee siihen onneks laittaa asetukset, jos liittym ei ole listalla
<Tm_T> jepu
<laser_tk> yup ;)
<kayfelix> crimsun: hello, you there?
<Nalioth> kayfelix: you get sorted?
<Tm_T> shorted
<mvv> can someone plz tell me where i can adjust the screen resolution?
<mvv> and refreshrate
<laser_tk> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<laser_tk> or control center > Peripherals > Display
<kayfelix> ney nalioth
<mvv> hmmm, last time the install asked we what i wanted, but this time it just give me a 640 screen :(
<kayfelix> Nalioth: sorry what were you refering to?
<Nalioth> kayfelix: you get fixed up yestern?
<kayfelix> Nalioth: kind of, i still think its pretty buggy
<kayfelix> Nalioth: at least i have sound
<kayfelix> Nalioth: trying to get Qemu working
<kayfelix> Nalioth: dont know what to do with kqemu
<kayfelix> Nalioth: and dont start on my WinTV card...
<kayfelix> Nalioth: and my neck hurts too
<Nalioth> kayfelix: go get a massage
<kayfelix> Nalioth: sorry what?
<kayfelix> oh massage
<kayfelix> lol
<kayfelix> good linux advice ;)
<Chris_H> hey, can anyone give me a quick bit of help
<Chris_H> i have Kubuntu 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog installed, how do i setup an ADSL connection?
<gdh> I guess from that question you have some USB modem?
<Chris_H> yes
<gdh> heh, good luck :)
<Chris_H> shit
<Chris_H> lol
<gdh> think about buying a $30 router :) much less pain in the long term =)
<Chris_H> thanks anyway
<Tm_T> xD
<gdh> It might be much easier now, but last time I looked at any of it, it involved binary kernel modules and all kinds of evil 
<gdh> bah :)
<Tm_T> usb/internal modem... shit shit shit ;--P
<gdh> Yeh, I bought 2 hard disks from scan.co.uk this week and their Free Gift was a PCI ADSL modem.
<gdh> they must really be trying to shift them
<chakie> anyone compiled the nvidia nforce2 audio drivers?
<chakie> ok, you had to install the linux-source package and run "make menuconfig" in it before the drivers could be installed
<chakie> so, now i have the nvaudio driver installed, now i assume i should try to persuade alsa to use it
<Blissex> chakie: 'nvaudio' is an OSS driver.
<chakie> ugh
<chakie> my old setup had the nforce driver working with some kind of alsa
<chakie> so far i'm not too impressed by the simplicity of ubuntu
<Tm_T> ?
<chakie> no audio at all on a very common chipset
<Tm_T> ok, if your hardware manufacturer doesn't give proper drivers...
<Blissex> chakie: the ALSA driver for nForce is 'snd-intel8x0' and its not too bad.
<Tm_T> haha
<chakie> every practical distro is a compromise
<Tm_T> I do have sound with nforce2
<Blissex> chakie: sound is often a big mess with GNU/Linux distros...
<chakie> i had sound with it too before trying kubuntu
<chakie> it worked well for years
<gdh> the latest 2.6.12 with breezy only detects 128M of RAm when I have 256 :)
<gdh> I should really file a bug, or something :)
<gdh> but my 'arsedness gland' is playing up again
<Blissex> gdh: OH PLEASE Dont use Breezy
<Tm_T> sounds like user error to me ;)
<gdh> Blissex: Too late - did so 2 weeks ago, and aside from that, it's been great :)
<gdh> Tm_T: fu :)
<Tm_T> gdh: please do
<Blissex> gdh: and if the kernel detects 128MB most like there are only 128MB.
<Tm_T> ;-P
<gdh> Blissex: however, if I select the 2.6.10 in the GRUB menu, then it shows 256, in the same way that the BIOS memory check does.
<Blissex> gdh: uhm, thats bizarre, but most likely it has nothing to do with the distro. It may be that the RAM scanning logic in 2.6.12 has changed.
<Blissex> gdh: but it is amazingly unlikely to be wrong. perhaps your BIOS has some bugs that 2.6.12 cannot cope with.
<gdh> dinner ready! bbl :)
<jpatrick> I tried dist-upgrading to Breezy it wanted to remove all my KDE apps
<Blissex> jpatrick: it is still too early to ''upgrade'' to Breezy. Oh please, everybody stop that.
<jpatrick> I'm not going to
<Blissex> jpatrick: and as to KDE you can easilu get 3.4.2 for Hoary, from the Kubuntu repo, so that's good.
<jpatrick> I didn't understand why it said that 99% of my KDE apps were to be removed
<Blissex> jpatrick: almost surely because they depend on a library that has a new version in Breezy.
<hussam> will breezy stay unstable till the last minute or will there be a phaze were we can start testing?
<Blissex> jpatrick: dont do things like ''random upgrade to Breezy'' if you don't know very very well how packages and ABIs work...
<Blissex> hussam: at some point usually the Ubuntu developers say ''start testing it''. For the brave :-)
<Blissex> hussam: some people are already using Breezy, but it is much down to luck and how much one knows about package management and can fix issues onseself.
<hussam> Blissex: when will that be? approximately
<Blissex> hussam: no idea... but the release cycle is every six months, and Breezy should be released in December, so perhaps in a month or two.
<hussam> Blissex: oh, I though it was in October?
<jpatrick> it is October
<jpatrick> the 10th I think
<Blissex> I am getting confused with anothrer one oops.
* Blissex getting confused with Fedora.
<Blissex> hussam: yes, so perhaps in a week or two...
<hussam> Blissex: ok, so it will go into testing in a week or two, and final release will be in October 10.
<jpatrick> 6 weeks to October 10
<Spudchat> can you edit config files if you open them in a tab in konqueror?
<Spudchat> well any kind of txt file
<Nalioth> Spudchat: you need a standalone txt editor
<Nalioth> Spudchat: konqueror is for viewing, i believe
<lascar> you can "edit," but you can't save things like config files
<Spudchat> ok thanks
<kayfelix> Does someone know why i cant get XawTV and TVTime working in Kubuntu?
<lascar> is anyone familiar with subversion repositories?
<lascar> i'm trying to install the WMV codec for VLC
<lascar> and a bunch of other ones
<lascar> and they're only available through SVN repositories, and i don't know how to install from them
<kayfelix> lascar: why cant you use the normal universe repositories for VLC?
<lascar> any help would be greatly appreciated
<kayfelix> the standard repositories
<lascar> kayfelix:because they migrated
<john_> hey, whats that plugin that makes gnome apps look good in KDE?
<kayfelix> well i just did apt-get install vlc and it works
<john_> i forgot it, and i reformated
<lascar> now try and open a WMV file
<kayfelix> oh...
<lascar> kayfelix: yep
<kayfelix> but wait a second
<kayfelix> i read something about that
<lascar> http://developers.videolan.org/svn.html
<kayfelix> no thats not it
<kayfelix> i read something about wmv files... just today...
<Blissex> john_: the KDE GTK compatibility control module.
<kayfelix> camt remember for the life of me
<john_> Blissex: thanks!
* lascar crosses fingers
<Blissex> john_: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<TheMagnumMunkey> hi.. i need some help compiling something from its source in linux
<Tm_T> laser_tk: =)
<Nalioth> TheMagnumMunkey: whats that?
<TheMagnumMunkey> moodin engine?
<TheMagnumMunkey> for splah screens and such
<Nalioth> got the source?
<TheMagnumMunkey> yes
<TheMagnumMunkey> but when i try to compile it give me sum errors
<Nalioth> i've never heard of the 'moodin engine'. what is it?
<spiral> hi
<TheMagnumMunkey> uhm, for KDE, it lets u put on like animated splash screens, diff features
<spiral> hmmm... just read the latest report.html & it looks like I've read the same one for at least two long weeks... is it really such a mess installing kubuntu breezy nowadays ?
<Nalioth> TheMagnumMunkey: got a link?
<TheMagnumMunkey> hold on
<TheMagnumMunkey> heres wuts going on so far
<TheMagnumMunkey> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1838
<TheMagnumMunkey> and here is moodin
<TheMagnumMunkey> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25705
<Nalioth> ok hang on a minim
<TheMagnumMunkey> ok
<TheMagnumMunkey> thanks
<TheMagnumMunkey> lol Nalioth, are you always here?
<Nalioth> i'm always in #ubuntu
<Nalioth> sometimes in here
<TheMagnumMunkey> ohh
<TheMagnumMunkey> ok
<TheMagnumMunkey> the moodin engine is real nice, very high user rating
<Nalioth> except it doestn seem to work
<TheMagnumMunkey> well
<TheMagnumMunkey> i always have problems when compiling from source
<TheMagnumMunkey> im not good at it
<Nalioth> TheMagnumMunkey: have you installed all your kde dev pkgs?
<TheMagnumMunkey> let me see nalioth
<TheMagnumMunkey> Okay Im installing them through Synaptics
<TheMagnumMunkey> Okay they are installed. Now should i try?
<lascar> kayfelix: i'm going to use gxine and see what happens
<Nalioth> MrGardenHoseMan: are you using moodin .4.1?
<Nalioth> TheMagnumMunkey: are you using .4.1?
<TheMagnumMunkey> lol garden hose? lmao no 4.2 i think
<Nalioth> try to get .4.1
<Nalioth> betas can be so nasty
<TheMagnumMunkey> ok
<TheMagnumMunkey> thanks nalioth
<lascar> ::sighs:: does anyone know how to install the WMV library?
<kayfelix> lascar: gxsine for what?
<kayfelix> lascar: oh for wmv
<kayfelix> lascar: :p tell me if you have any luck
<kayfelix> lascar: i remembered
<kayfelix> kaffeine player told me something about wmv
<Nalioth> lascar: newer wmvs wont play no matter what you have installed
<Nalioth> lascar: its w32codecs  <<pkg name
<kayfelix> thats so gay
<kayfelix> lascar: kaffeine will start the xine wmvdmod.dll library if its installed and run it...
<kayfelix> i aint tried it yet tho - but maybe you can look into it
<kayfelix> ALTERNATIVELY!!!!!!!!!!! boot into WINDOZE and recode your movies into a fooking betta format!
<kayfelix> lol
<kayfelix> This is the reason the state of Massachusets is changing from MS formats to OPEN formats
<kayfelix> (was an atricle about it on /. )
<Nalioth> kayfelix: i quite agree
<Nalioth> kayfelix: and thats the ONLY reason "I" would have a windows box
<kayfelix> Nalioth: :p going for a walk, be back in about 20 minutes
<Nalioth> kayfelix: i'm not your mother
<gdh> I have eaten. I am sated. Yum :)
<lascar> ok, back
<lascar> gimme a sec
<kayfelix_away> Nalioth: yeah but im leaving in the middle of the convo lol. byebye
<Nalioth> kayfelix_away: dont bite any dogs
<lascar> nalioth: run your proposal by me again
<lascar> w32codecs?
<Tm_T> :/
<Nalioth> lascar: what proposal?
<Tm_T> !search gprs
<ubotu> Tm_T: Do they come in packets of five?
<gdh> lascar: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main ... apt-get update... apt-get install w32codecs...
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> it was find :p
<Tm_T> ok anyway
<lascar> gdh: where'd you find that out?
<Nalioth> brb
<gdh> lascar: marillat is a very common repository for 'media related' packages
<Tm_T> =)
<gdh> all the shit that's "a bit dodgy" and Debian won't go near
<gdh> Christian Marillat is a Debian developer @debian.org so people trust the quality of his packages.
<lascar> lol
<boga> haow can I mount my Digital Camera?
<lascar> brb
<gdh> boga: no idae - if you plug it into the USB does an icon not appear on your desktop?
<Tm_T> or media:/
<boga> gdh: none!
<gdh> omg! :)
<boga> gdh: may be it's not supported, it's a Nikon CoolPix 5900 
<gdh> That sounds quite recent.
<hussam> is there a gui for qemu?
<gdh> how does the kamera kioslave work? uses 'gphoto' as a backend?
<Spudchat> is ssh enabled by default? i tried connecting to this machine through putty and it failed :|
<Tm_T> Spudchat: check if ssh package is installed
<Spudchat> open ssh client is installed
<Spudchat> but thats it
<Tm_T> !ssh
<ubotu> well, ssh is "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto/"
<Tm_T> humm
<lascar> i've now got a working WMV library
<lascar> thanx to all who were involved
<Tm_T> :)
<kayfelix> im back
<lascar> and i'm out
<gdh> =)
<kayfelix> my XMMS keeps hanging with pressed "play" button for about 40 seconds
<kayfelix> something to do with the sound server i think...
<dell500> could the way a song is record/ripped affect the song from not moving to the next? or is that a problem with xmms
<chowells2> was mplayer removed from Kubuntu?
<chowells2> there seems to be no sign of it in universe
<gdh> multiverse?
<dell500> anyone know how to burn flac 24Hz??
<gdh> chowells2: yes, Filename: pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/mplayer-586_1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<|KeltiK|> Hey folx....  What's the workaround for the /dev/lp0 glitch?  I've got to send a box out tonight and it's still not letting me print after a reboot.
<|KeltiK|> Hello??
<kayfeli1> Fhi
<kayfeli1> can someone boot kayfelix?
<|KeltiK|> Anybody?
<chowells2> gdh: is universe and multiverse not the same thing?
#kubuntu 2005-09-08
<|KeltiK|> Bott?
<|KeltiK|> er boot?
<kayfeli1> boot
<kayfeli1> kick
<|KeltiK|> ah...
<|KeltiK|> ~that~ "boot"
<kayfeli1> its me you see, and im still online... so i cant log onto #ubuntu
<|KeltiK|> gaim?
<kayfeli1> howd you guess?
<kayfeli1> hello? anyone have the power to kick my former self?
<kayfeli1> wb KeltiK
<|KeltiK|> still here kayfelix?
<kayfeli1> yup
<kayfeli1> lol
<|KeltiK|> K... leaving is this easy:  Enter "/part" and you're OOOOuta' here!
<|KeltiK|> did I lie?
<kayfeli1> lol
<kayfeli1> im still kayfeli1
<|KeltiK|> oh..
<kayfeli1> i dropped offline
<|KeltiK|> where's your "kayfelix" window?
<kayfeli1> i dropped offline! no window
<|KeltiK|> oooh...  hmm...
<kayfeli1> i guess i will just outping soon
<kayfeli1> well, my former "true" self
<kayfeli1> are there no channel operators active?
<|KeltiK|> seemingly not..
<|KeltiK|> Sent a ping..
<|KeltiK|> See if the server dumps you.
<kayfeli1> how do i send a ping?
<kayfeli1> !show kayfelix this
<ubotu> kayfeli1: Are you smoking crack?
<kayfeli1> (00:08:46) ubotu: kayfeli1: Are you smoking crack?                   ... how can i "smoke" crack?
<|KeltiK|> ???
<kayfeli1> !drop kayfelix
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, kayfeli1
<kayfeli1> !kill kayfelix
<ubotu> kayfeli1: I give up, what is it?
<kayfeli1> !ping kayfelix
<ubotu> kayfeli1: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kayfeli1> does that ubotu bot do anything except give stupid answers?
<|KeltiK|> BBILAB
<kayfeli1> YEY
<kayfelix> kayfelix
<kayfelix> woop im back
<albercomp> hi there everyone. I've got a major problem with d/ling ISO's
<kayfelix> albercomp: whats the problem?
<albercomp> everytime I d/l one (so far not matter what distro) I run MD5summer and it checks out ok. but once I burn the disc and then do another MD5summer check it shows two errors
<albercomp> the first one is at \install\netboot\pxelinux.cfg\default
<kayfelix> then I guess your burner is defect / dirty ?
<albercomp> the next is \install\netboot\pxelinux.0
<albercomp> hmm
<albercomp> the thing is I also just opened the ISO in daemon tools and did the same check and it shows the two errors
<albercomp> btw, this is the Kubuntu DVD Iso
<kayfelix> albercomp: where are you getting the iso's from?
<kayfelix> DVD iso? hmmm try the CD one, maybe thats safer
<albercomp> well the Kubuntu ISO was from their site
<albercomp> I also got the Fedora Core CD Iso's from some listed mirrors and they also had the same issue
<kayfelix> hmmm... well I downloaded it and it worked
<jatos_> hi
<kayfelix> so its either your connection / downloading or your burning...
<albercomp> lucky you
<kayfelix> lol
<albercomp> but why would the initial MD5 checksum work alright?
<kayfelix> but then again I didnt do an md5sum on it - i prefer not to, otherwise I just get really annoyed.
<albercomp> doing it on the Iso itself
<albercomp> really?
<kayfelix> :p
<albercomp> why don't you do the md5sum check?
<kayfelix> albercomp: it either works or it doesnt....
<albercomp> ic
<kayfelix> well if the image is ok, burn it onto a cd (slow) and then see if it works
<albercomp> well this is a brand new burner so I doubt that it is faulty
<albercomp> alright I'll try that
<jatos> albercomp: I find when something is brand new then that is prime time  for faults to come out in the equipment
<hussam> in general, if I want to compile a program, how do I specify compiler optimization flags?
<jatos> like when I bought a fautly phone, the fault became apparent less 48 hours of me having it
<albercomp> dang, that is not what I was hoping to hear
<albercomp> yeah I realize that about them showing up soon. in fact I prefer them that way, I just didn't want to hear that maybe it had happened
<kayfelix> well what I was going to write is - check it out at a friends house
<jatos> unlikely that is faultly, but if is this is the prime time for the fault to show
<kayfelix> if it works there ... you know you can throw yours away / bring it back
<albercomp> yeah I suppose.
<alamo> #kubuntu-es
<jatos> anyway, it there anything else it could apart from the cd rom albercomp 
<kayfelix> anyone know kubuntu's location of "terminal server"?
<albercomp> try going to RUN-->Kterm
<albercomp> I'm not sure though
<frogtone25> hey i have a problem
<jatos> yes the problem is?
<frogtone25> i cant get into firefox
<jatos> right, do you have any more information?
<kayfelix> frogtone25: why not? you sure you have it?
<frogtone25> and reinstalling it with synaptics
<frogtone25> yeah
<kayfelix> albercomp: Kterm not found
<frogtone25> i even downloaded it on mozilla.org
<frogtone25> and installed it that way
<frogtone25> doesnt work
<frogtone25> i really need it back
<kayfelix> frogtone25: you should use apt-get or synaptic
<jatos> right, frogtone25, what exactly happens when you run, is it a case of nothing comes up, do you get an error... ?
<kayfelix> frogtone25: for the dependencies
<frogtone25> nothing comes up
<frogtone25> at all
<jatos> right, use the repositorys just everyone else
<jatos> btw, does even appear in the menus?
<frogtone25> well 
<frogtone25> in the repositories
<albercomp> kayfelix: are you talking about the terminal window or a terminal server like for remote connections?
<frogtone25> it says that mozilla firefox exists
<kayfelix> albercomp: latter one
<frogtone25> but firefox doesnt
<albercomp> ohh
<kayfelix> frogtone25: go into a shell and type "firefox"
<kayfelix> that way it'll print out error messages should you get any
<kayfelix> frogtone25: give ya an idea of whats gone wrong...
<jatos> frogtone25, run konsole and enter mozilla-firefox
<kayfelix> jatos: heh, great minds think alike...
<jatos> yep I was thinking along those lines
<jatos> unfortunately fools seldom differ
<frogtone25> ok
<frogtone25> it works now
<kayfelix> lol
<jatos> I thought it might...
<jatos> or should I say we thought it might
<frogtone25> im always doing something wrong on here
<frogtone25> but im learning
<kayfelix> :p
<kayfelix> jatos: so whats the solution?
<jatos> I remember when I was the one always asking for help here, in fact it wasn't that long ago
<frogtone25> hey whats going on with the #ubuntu channel
<frogtone25> has it been hacked
<jatos> kayfelix, he ran it in terminal and it worked as far as I can tell
<kayfelix> jatos: yeah but why terminal and not normal?
<jatos> er @ frogtone25 
<jatos> kayfelix, most likely reason, I suspect the command listed on the menu icon is incorrect
<albercomp> keyfelix: http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/LtspBreezyTest
<jatos> there are a few other possiblities but thats the one I think most likely
<albercomp> sorry kAyfelix!!:P
<frogtone25> one more thing
<kayfelix> albercomp: i was starting to wonder...
<frogtone25> im trying to put firefox into the k menu
<jatos> yah?
<jatos> and you want to know how to do it?
<frogtone25> what do i put into the command part
<frogtone25> i cant put firefox-bin
<albercomp> I'm not sure if there is one that comes with kubuntu or not but this is the project that the ubuntu guys are working on
<jatos> the same comand you put into terminal
<frogtone25> its not a local file
<kayfelix> albercomp: i heard lol :p over in #ubuntu-devel
<albercomp> oh, oops
<frogtone25> its not working
<jatos> ah...
<frogtone25> i need it in my k menu
<albercomp> is there supposed to be one that came with kubuntu?
<jatos> do you have ssh server install frogtone25 
<kayfelix> jatos: it should have been there automatically, cant he just do an apt-get install firefox?
<jatos> would make sense for him todo so kakalto 
<kayfelix> albercomp: firefox doesnt come with kubuntu...
<jatos> * kayfelix 
<albercomp> I wasn't nasking that
<kakalto> hehe
<jatos> need to press tab a couple of extra times..
<frogtone25> "firefox" doesnt exist it says
<kayfelix> albercomp: aaah, sorry
<albercomp> it was about your terminal server :P
<frogtone25> but mozilla-firefox does
<albercomp> np, not like I haven't done the same
<jatos> frogtone25, thats the package you need
<kayfelix> albercomp: well over at ubuntu i heard people talking about it... but thats for ubuntu and gnome...
<albercomp> the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the KDE isn't it?
<jatos> bah, gnome it sucks!
<frogtone25> it says i already have the newest version
<kayfelix> albercomp:  i *think* so, but I've only ever had the K version of ubuntu
<jatos> only one gui I hate more, fluxbox
<kayfelix> jatos: thats why ive only had kubuntu lol
<jatos> lol...
<albercomp> oh, ic
<jatos> kayfelix, therse two guis I really like XFCE and KDE
<albercomp> well I wouldn't imagine that that terminal server wouldn't run under KDE
<Bicchi> Whats the difference from running "sudo apt-get upgrade" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<albercomp> although I am a n00b
<kayfelix> albercomp: we all are
<albercomp> ROFL!!!!!
<albercomp> yeah but yesterday was the first time I've ever installed *nix
<albercomp> although I've played around with a few live CD's
<kayfelix> albercomp:  join the club, i installed linux day b4 yesterday
<albercomp> actually my "Install" was basically telling the Live CD to install to HD!!!
<kayfelix> albercomp: im on the same level as you
<albercomp> really?
<albercomp> cool
<kayfelix> albercomp: no kiddin lol
<jatos> one upgrades you entire distribution the other jsut updates the packages bicchi
<kayfelix> albercomp: only ever played around with knoppix, dsl etc etc
<albercomp> about the same here
<albercomp> I installed ubuntu yesterday, but I don't like Gnome so I took a copy of Auditor linux which has KDE and installed it! it was simple as pie!
<jatos> actually I just coming out the noob area of things
<kayfelix> jatos: XFCE i dont know, KDE i like but its not the fastest and fluxbox is a bit too simple for my liking (its in DSL)
<albercomp> especially since ubuntu had already created my partitions automatically
<Bicchi> jatos: so dist-upgrade includes distribution and packages all together instead of "upgrade" that just upgrades that packages.
<kayfelix> jatos: im learning, i want to get free from MS as fast as possible
<jatos> yep bichii
<jatos> in which case you will probaly want to buy cross-over officve kayfelix
<kayfelix> jatos: i sound like a drug addict dont I? lol
<jatos> now you come to mention it...
<kayfelix> jatos:  cross-over office?
<jatos> google it
<albercomp> jatos: I've been using OO.o on MS for quite a while and I love it!
<jatos> as far as I can tell is a version of wine that actually works
<jatos> openoffice?
<albercomp> although MS's office 2003 is reeeeeeally nice
<albercomp> yeah
<albercomp> and OO.o is free
<kayfelix> albercomp: ms O nice? TRAITOR lol
<jatos> crossover office is not actually an office package in the same oo.org and ms office is
<albercomp> well I believe that's what crossover office is
<jatos> yeah albercomp TRAITOR
<albercomp> ROFL!!!
<albercomp> hey I'm talking to you from a MS box
<jatos> no, google it, crossover office beleive it or not is a windows application emulator
<kayfelix> albercomp: get out, someone boot him! lol
<albercomp> yeah thats what I though
<albercomp> thought
<albercomp> hey!!!
<kayfelix> albercomp: only kidding
<kayfelix> jatos: wine i dont much like
<jatos> hey someone DoSS him... albercomp (don't realy do it though)
<jatos> I don't like WINE
<kayfelix> jatos: but what i AM going to get rolling soon is Qemu...
<albercomp> no I'm sure all of you had a working *nix box in order for you to d/l Kubuntu correct??? of wait nope you probably used MS!!! LOL
<albercomp> Please no!!!!
<jatos> as soon as I actually have some cash I going to buy and see jsut how good it is
<albercomp> I would be pissed
<albercomp> it's supposed to be really good
<kayfelix> albercomp:  pissed @ what?
<jatos> I doubt whether you would like
<albercomp> if I got Doss
<kayfelix> jatos: cant you download it somewhere? torrent / emule ...
<jatos> not as far as I am aware
<albercomp> :P
<kayfelix> albercomp: no one would doss you lol, they only do that to microsoft.com
<jatos> hehe
<kayfelix> jatos: well then it cant be good
<albercomp> ROFL
<albercomp> http://torrentreactor.net/view.php?id=5015707
<albercomp> cross over office anyone?
<kayfelix> albercomp: 0 isnt alot of seeders
<jatos> kayfelix, hehe, yeah DoSS attacks have this nasty tendancy to bring down server, and irc users if they get one
<albercomp> LOL
<albercomp> sorry I just grabbed it real quick without looking
<kayfelix> albercomp: np, at least we know its "available"
<jatos> being a admin at a datacenter forum I hear a reasonable about DoSS attacks
<albercomp> yeah
<kayfelix> what does DoSS stand for? i thought it was DDoS?
<albercomp> pretty much anything is if you know where to look
<jatos> Denial of Service attack
* chowells2 wonders why the fuck nfs mounts hang under kubuntu
<jatos> actuall when spelt correctly DoS
<kayfelix> aah lol
<kayfelix> jatos: and everyone started using DoSS
<kayfelix> lol
* jatos wonders why anyone use's nfs at all
<jatos> no, DoS thankfully aren't that common
<chowells2> jatos: because it's better than smb, imo
<kayfelix> 7 Seeders : http://thepiratebay.org/details.php?id=3316981
<jatos> but it doesn't cause much DoS to cause dc's a prob
<jatos> nah, I think samba is a lot better than NFS, once you got right config
<kayfelix> but i wont try crossover until i know how to repair my system first lol
<jatos> lol
<kayfelix> samba does seem to have alot of options - cant comment on NFS though.
<jatos> samba has loads of option if you know where to look ;-)
* kayfelix looks
<jatos> but are you looking the right place
* jatos has noticed a sudden silence
<kayfelix> Control Center > I & N > Samba
<kayfelix> dont worry, these silences are common
<jatos> well you can't help but find options there
<jatos> hehe, yep
<kayfelix> Heck even Simon & Garfunkel sang about it.
<jatos> yeah, what song was it?
<kayfelix> "sound of silence"
<jatos> thats the one
<kayfelix> hihi, before your time no doubt
* Riddell spots his bad word highlight from chowells2 
<jatos> not that much, i've heard it
<frogtone25> how do you reinstall anything on your install disk
* kayfelix sends jatos a file
<kayfelix> frogtone25: sorry, what?
<frogtone25> how do you reinstall thing that are on your ubuntu install disc
<frogtone25> i want to put the original version of firefox back on here
<frogtone25> and then update it
<frogtone25> im still having problems with this
<kayfelix> use apt-get or synaptic
<albercomp> OK I'm really pissed now!
<kayfelix> synaptic is the gui frontend to aptget
<kayfelix> albercomp: getting DoS'ed
<albercomp> I just d/led (again) kubuntu install CD opened it with daemon tools and still got two errors
<kayfelix> frogtone25:  apt-get install appname, apt-get uninstall appname etc
<albercomp> the same 3 errors I've been getting
<kayfelix> albercomp: kick it
<albercomp> lol
<frogtone25> it wont uninstall with apt-get
<kayfelix> albercomp: something wrong with your machine / filesystem ...
<albercomp> what sucks is that I didn't even burn it!!!
<albercomp> I guess so
<kayfelix> frogtone just type "apt-get" gives you commands "remove"
<senator32> i need a little help with a USB wifi card, the system sees the hardware when i do an "ifconfig -a" but not in either network-admin or KWiFi manager, what do i need to do
<albercomp> what type of DVD burning software comes with ubuntu? anyone know?
<kayfelix> albercomp: k3b
<albercomp> and that will burn dvd/cd and form iso?
<kayfelix> dont ask about dvd, i aint burned one yet but i can confirm ISO > CD
<albercomp> k
<albercomp> well maybe I'll boot onto a live cd and burn a cd at some point
<albercomp> maybe that'll fix it
<senator32> anyone have any ideas
<albercomp> well honestly I know I do need to format/reinstal MS anyway
<kayfelix> nope, sorry senator32
<senator32> :(
<albercomp> senator you need to know what kind of chipset your wifi card has
<senator32> i do
<senator32> prism 3
<albercomp> what is it?
<albercomp> that should be an automatic install then
<senator32> usually plug and play in linux
<albercomp> yeah
<senator32> i know
<albercomp> can you get to root?
<kayfelix> senator32: i have kubuntu problems with my Haupagge WinTV card :(
<senator32> :(
<albercomp> what problems are you having?
<senator32> i can gfet into root
<senator32> and see the interface
<albercomp> does it fully recognize it there?
<frogtone25> hey isnt there a command that looks like this 
<senator32> but no ip and the wifi manager doesn't even acknowledge the interface
<frogtone25> firefox%u%
<frogtone25> or something like that
<albercomp> ok, now that really sucks
<senator32> i know
<senator32> i was like wtf
<senator32> this adapter works in other distros 
<senator32> but this is my favorite
<albercomp> I've been having a problem where a PCMCIA NIC card works fine in root (net access and all) but it won't show up in my user account
<albercomp> well unforetunatly I can't help
<senator32> well im in the user account, and it will not show up in the ifconfig in the user konsole
<senator32> only the root
<albercomp> well my error has been diagnosed as permissions problems. but i don't have a clue as to how to fix that
<albercomp> I actually was using my nic in my user account last night after I installed that distro but when I fired it up this morning it was gone!
<kayfelix> albercomp:  you what?
<albercomp> you what? what?
<albercomp> I'm not sure what your question was about!
<kayfelix> albercomp:  lol your nick was gone this morning or something like that?
<kayfelix> on ho
<kayfelix> your nic
<albercomp> oh, no I was talking about my NIC
<kayfelix> sorry my fault
<kayfelix> forget it
<albercomp> :P
<albercomp> :P :P :P :P :P :P :P
* kayfelix gets distracted too easy
<albercomp> ROFLMAO
<albercomp> <i>understands
<albercomp> oops
<kayfelix> are you from britain albercomp?
<albercomp> nope usa
<kayfelix> ace
<kayfelix> and you have to type /me
<albercomp> ahh
* albercomp hi
<kayfelix> :p
<albercomp> ok got it
<hussam> I can't seem to access ubuntuforums.org. Can somebody be nice enough to check for me it is offline or not?
<albercomp> I'm still to used to yahoo,aim,msn messengers
<albercomp> sure
<albercomp> there up
<kayfelix> online
<kayfelix> albercomp: yeah, me too, yim, aim, msn, icq, gtalk ....
<albercomp> you from britain?
<kayfelix> fairly new to irc myself
<kayfelix> no, germany
<albercomp> oh, cool
<kayfelix> :p
<albercomp> beautiful place
<kayfelix> indeed it is
<albercomp> no wonder you don't mind torrents!!!
<albercomp> ROFL
<kayfelix> ??
<kinfo> what?
<kayfelix> what do you mean lol ?
<albercomp> you don't mind limewire, torrents that kind of d/ling
* kayfelix fun
* albercomp :P
<kayfelix> hmmm... thats nto typically german is it?
<albercomp> well, historically germany has no laws against it and thats where a lot of that type of stuff is
<albercomp> if you look at like crack sites they are german sites
<kayfelix> albercomp: i know alot of people who are terrified of D/L ....
<albercomp> really?
<kayfelix> yeah, dont know why
<albercomp> well a lot of the cracking stuff has come from germany
<albercomp> that is weird
<kayfelix> yup thats right
<kayfelix> im currently on aMule
<kayfelix> lol
<kayfelix> hey why dont you add me to your msn, if you have it?
<albercomp> k just a sec whats your nick?
<kayfelix> kayfelix@gmail.com
<albercomp> cool
<othernoob> hey, would anyone of you happen to know a "need for speed" channel?
<albercomp> nope sorry
<albercomp> did that work?
<othernoob> :/ would you happen to have it?
<gdh> chowells2: No, universe + multiverse are not the same thing :)
<albercomp> nfs?
<gdh> chowells2: slight satellite delay there
<othernoob> albercomp: yes
<albercomp> yeah I have nfs, well certain versions anyway
<othernoob> maybe underground 2?
<kayfelix> othernoob: enio.irc.lv  #needforspeed
<kayfelix> oh, we arent talking about need for speed, are we!
<kayfelix> tut tut...
<albercomp> LOL
<kayfelix> and theres me finding it as well
<kayfelix> lol
<albercomp> LMAO
<kayfelix> :p
<albercomp> you get on msn?
<kayfelix> albercomp: nope
<albercomp> :P
<albercomp> still there kay? you quit gaim
<kayfelix> yeah still here
<kayfelix> only quit the msn account for a sec
<flugh> well, i'm going to go from idle/afk to reboot to Winderz. time for day of defeat ;)
<flugh> no need for speed at my age
<hvm> hi, can anyone tell how to install anything in kubuntu?
<hvm> is it possible?
<gdh> hvm: K -> System -> Kynaptic :)
<gdh> that is the simple package manager
<_static> [22:16]  <iofrush> why does fox news show more white people than any other station covering katrina/
<_static> [22:16]  <deadkode> they're still pissed that slavery was abolished
<_static> [22:16]  <iofrush> why does fox news show more white people than any other station covering katrina/
<_static> [22:16]  <deadkode> they're still pissed that slavery was abolished
<_static> oops
<_static> sorrt
<_static> sorry*
<_static> you'll also want to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hvm> gdh, i didn't understand
<hvm> i'm a newbee at linux
<hvm> english also :P
<_static> the default package manager in kubuntu is "kynaptic".
<hvm> ok
<_static> it's installed in your menus.
<hvm> shit, i missed that
<_static> you'll want to edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list to make more packages available to you in kynaptic
<hvm> ok...
<_static> otherwise you're fairly limited.
<hvm> but the problem is that i want to update the kernel
<hvm> and for that i need gcc
<kayfelix> _static: maybe you should leave him to it at the moment... editing that file does require you to log in as root and possibly vi it etc...
<gdh> you're a newbie and the first thing you want to do is compile a new kernel?
<_static> perhaps
<_static> hehe
<gdh> Wow, I wish you the very best of luck :)
<hvm> lol
<kayfelix> _static: newbie at linux and wants to recompile his kernel?
<hvm> i know
<kayfelix> hvm: you sure you want to do that at this stage?
<hvm> well, i know a few things about linux
<kayfelix> thats like... using "ResHack" in windows to edit explorer.exe ....
<gdh> It's unlikely you need to recompile the kernel. if you tell us what you're trying to achieve we can likely suggest a more elegant way :)
* kayfelix agrees
<hvm> well, i want to have access to ntfs file systems, at least read-only, all my music and movies are on ntfs partitions :))
<kayfelix> mount?
<hvm> i tried that
<gdh> no need to recompile for that - ntfs read access is alreay present
<chavo> hvm, ntfs support is in the stock kernel
<hvm> how
<hvm> ?
<kayfelix> hvm: ntfs is a widely used filesystem - obviously you will already have support for it :p
<hvm> yeah, i thought so too
<gdh> does opening konqueror to "media:/" not show your drives?
<hvm> yes
<hvm> but when i try to mount them it sounds like a glass is breaking :P
<hvm> :))
<kayfelix> dont cut yourself
<hvm> lol
<kayfelix> and what error message do you get?
<chavo> someone linked to a script that will add all windows partitions to your fstab earlier today
<hvm> mount: can't find /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<hvm> that's chinese for me
<hvm> no offence on chinese people :P
<kayfelix> !info winmac_fstab
<chavo> that's it
<hvm> ?
<kayfelix> :p
<kayfelix> i have a copy lol
<kayfelix> just dont know where to download it from
<hvm> it's nice to see that you are lol-ing
<gdh> q: What's more annoying than a channel bot? a: a broken channel bot :)
<chavo> hvm, it's a script that will mount all of your windows partitions for you
<kayfelix> yeah it worked for me :p
<chavo> and have them auto-mounted on boot
* kayfelix nods
<gdh> heh :)
<hvm> aha, how can i get it?
<hvm> or do i have it?
<kayfelix> nah you dont
<kayfelix> its downloadable... and its in my home directory
<hvm> that's nice
<hvm> can you send it to me, pls?
<kayfelix> im sending...
<chavo> hvm, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab&ei=m-sYQ9yIGJCQ-gGEjPiNCw
<hvm> thanks
<chavo> woah, google link
<kayfelix> np
<kayfelix> long huh?
<kayfelix> right hvm
<kayfelix> now go into a console
<kayfelix> and...
<kayfelix> can you login as root?
<hvm> i can use the sudo -s command
<hvm> is that enough?
<albercomp> sure
<kayfelix> type su
<kayfelix> albercomp:  better :p
<kayfelix> and then password
<kayfelix> you should be logged in as root
<kayfelix> and then navigate to where the script is
<kayfelix> and type "sh winmac_fstab"
<kayfelix> that correct people?
<kayfelix> chavo: ?
<chavo> that'll work
<chavo> you could use sudo also
<hvm> wait a minute
<gdh> sudo is 'the ubuntu way'  :)
<chavo> yes
<kayfelix> hehe
<kayfelix> albercomp: whats your thoughts on new orleans? being american and stuff?
<kayfelix> albercomp: sounds mighty bad from where im sitting on my couch...
<albercomp> yeah it's not good
<hvm> WOW
<hvm> THANKS
<albercomp> new orleans, a city that already sat below sea level is now totally flodded
<kayfelix> albercomp: understatment of the millenia
<albercomp> LOL
<kayfelix> hvm worked?
<hvm> yes
<hvm> thanks a lot
<kayfelix> np
<gdh> hvm: The invoice is already in the mail :)
<kayfelix> albercomp: lol
<albercomp> :P
<kayfelix> gdh: good idea lol
<hvm> you have no idea how much i tried to install that ****** linux kernel
<kayfelix> hvm: yeah thats generally *not* needed - but it does sound cool eh? :p
<hvm> yep :)
<kayfelix> i got as far as Qconf before someone stopped me rofl
<chavo> yeah recompiling your kernel is so last year
<albercomp> ROFLMAO!
<hvm> :)))
<kayfelix> : ) awww isnt it nice to see everyone happy
<_static> hard word recompiling the kernel.. too many options.. can't concentrate.
<kayfelix> *work
<_static> and half the time it doesnt boot and i have to fix stuff
<_static> yeah. that too :)
<kayfelix> never done it, not planning on to either until I know for certain where my fstab is located... among other things...
<_static> the keys are like right next to each other
<hvm> that's the same problem i had too
<hvm> it did not boot
<hvm> said that initrd doesn't exist and the (kernel panic!)
<gdh> heh yeh initrd can be a headache =)
<kayfelix> kernel panic - i always find that terribly exciting lol
<gdh> and I've been doingthis shit for years :)
<kayfelix> qemu-img: error while formatting - anyone know why?
<chavo> I've been using linux for years also, but I'm over that kernel recompiling stuff
<albercomp> I'm not sure if I'll ever get the the kernel compiling stage. just don't know if I want to tackle that
<kayfelix> same command as root - no error
<kayfelix> albercomp: amen
<chavo> It's not that hard if you start out with the same config as ubuntu.
<albercomp> really?
<gdh> as long as you select the right hardware, there's very little need to compile a kernel :)
<gdh> and yes, reusing the /boot/config-2.6.xxx as your /usr/src/linux/.config ... 
<albercomp> I'm sure it won't be that hard, but I still know very little about *nix period!
<chavo> well usually if your recompiling a kernel it's only to add a certain feature
<gdh> is a great jumpstart
<albercomp> hmmm intereesting
<albercomp> oops*
<kayfelix> -rw-are--are--  1 root root 524288000 2005-09-03 02:28 image.img
<kayfelix> how do I change the owner of that file?
<chavo> but now it's much easier, you can compile loadable modules
<albercomp> hmm
<chavo> kayfelix, do sudo chown
<gdh> kayfelix: chown username image.img ... assuming it's on ext2 or ext3 ...
<kayfelix> ext3
<gdh> ah it's only 0.5G so it'd fit on vfat, too :)
<kayfelix> ace, thank you
<gdh> thought it was 5G 
<kayfelix> 500M
<kayfelix> just for testing
<kayfelix> im Qemu'ing
<albercomp> well I gotta run guys. ttyl.
<gdh> Ihope you have better luck than I did
<kayfelix> bye albercomp
<kayfelix> ttys
<kayfelix> gdh: whats that supposed to mean?
<gdh> kayfelix: I had no joy with qemu with win98, 2000, or xp installations. I know people who have got it to work, I have no idea what I did wrong :)
<gdh> ... although I'd most likely 'had a few jars' at the time
<kayfelix> hehe
<kayfelix> gdh: what exactly was your problem?
<gdh> so I went back to vmware, because I know how it works :)
<gdh> kayfelix: Don't remmeber - was months ago
<kayfelix> hmmm vmware costs doesnt it?
<kayfelix> ive never used it
<gdh> yeh, I just have one long trial period... :)
<kayfelix> gdh: lol
<kayfelix> gdh: ok, i have qemu working so far...
* kayfelix starts looking for winME cd...
<gdh> yeh I got most ofthe way through the installation procedure before it all went titsup.com
<kayfelix> one Q why does it kill my CPU time? even in standby?
<kayfelix> gdh: the installation *can* take hours
<gdh> kayfelix: what OS is running inside at the moment :)
<kayfelix> an obscure version of DOS... Hiren's BootCD ...
<gdh> there you go, then :) DOS has no idea of power-management .. will do unspeakable things like busy-waiting :)
<kayfelix> cpu seems to be at 95%
<kayfelix> hmmm fooking dos
<gdh> IS THERE INPUT?NO!IS THERE INPUT?NO!IS THERE INPUT?NO!IS THERE INPUT?NO!IS THERE INPUT?NO!
<kayfelix> fooking bill gates
<gdh> and so on... :)
<kayfelix> fooking microsoft
<kayfelix> lol
<kayfelix> gdh is infected by the microsoft virus...
<gdh> I mostly got shot of that years ago :)
<gdh> now I only suffer from it mon-fri from 9-5 :)
<kayfelix> its useful to have around to ....
<kayfelix> erm...
<kayfelix> well its bound to be useful sometime.
<kayfelix> what do you work as ?
<gdh> systems administrator :) we're a linux place for servers, but of course windows on the desktop
<kayfelix> sucks without tux
<kayfelix> and where on the globe do you administer your pc's?
<kayfelix> (remote login doesnt cout)
<gdh> kayfelix: In the UK for .. http://www.laterooms.com/uk
<gdh> We're all based in Manchester.. offices +data centre, 
<P_Kable> Hi is there a french chann 4 kubuntu please ?
<kayfelix> oho! and let me guess... you have to buy new servers every week because chav's steal them?
<gdh> kayfelix: We are in Salford... so you'd think so :)
<kayfelix> lol
<gdh> kayfelix: the machines are in high security hosting :)
<kayfelix> P_Kable: dont know, sorry
<kayfelix> gdh: lets hope for the best ;)
<gdh> P_Kable: join #kubuntu-fr and wait ? :)
<gdh> heh
<kayfelix> rofl
<_static> hehe
<kayfelix> and wait
<kayfelix> lol
<kayfelix> i guess if i had waited a second longer you'd have joined me eh?
<kayfelix> i was in the same room
<kayfelix> well... empty thing
<kayfelix> !find my windows me cd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'my windows me cd' returned no results.
<kayfelix> (02:46:58) ubotu: Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'my windows me cd' returned no results.
<kayfelix> damn
<kayfelix> when will science start being helpful, i wonder...
<elvirolo> hi all
<kayfelix> i love seeing windows setup when its happening on my desktop and i can chat in IRC while its doing it.
<kayfelix> hey elvirolo
<gdh> I love not seeing windows setup :)
<elvirolo> my menu is very dodgy : it's missing kfrb, kmail, etc ... why is that ? it is rather annoying
<elvirolo> ideas?
<kayfelix> hmmm, i have all that
<hvm> hi, it's me again
<kayfelix> you could try.... but dont take my advice without a second notion.... apt-get install update or something
<kayfelix> you know, update the whole distro
<hvm> aah, i guess you cannot write on ntfs drives from linux...
<hvm> ?
<elvirolo> hvm, yes you can but not natively
<kayfelix> hey hvm i know a wonderful information tool you could use
<elvirolo> kayfelix: apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<kayfelix> http://www.google.com
<hvm> no shit :))
<kayfelix> and failing that http://en.wikipedia.org
<kayfelix> :p
<kayfelix> its really quite good... not alot of people know about it though
<kayfelix> they tend to go to forums or chat rooms first
<hvm> like this one?
<elvirolo> look at that hvm 
<hvm> :))
<elvirolo> http://www.kruyt.org/?sub_item=46
<kayfelix>  :-P
<hvm> i'm not sure i wanna risk losing data
<elvirolo> oh wait
<elvirolo> try this instead
<elvirolo> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21195.html
<elvirolo> (i did the google search for you, lucky one)
<hvm> 10x
<kayfelix> :-P ace elvirolo but it means kernel-compilation and we were trying to circumvent that...
<elvirolo> well ... it's not *that* difficult
<hvm> yep, i saw that too
<hvm> :))
<hvm> i said that it's not "that" difficult until i tried it
<kayfelix> lol
<kayfelix> hvm: what about partition magic and making ntfs > fat32?
<hvm> no way
<PaloDeQueso> Does anyone here run cs:source in cedega?
<hvm> fat32 doesn't work with partitions too large
<kayfelix> 137.7GB i think
<hvm> lower than that
<hvm> i had problems with drives higher than 30gb
<kayfelix> hvm: i have a 152GB FAT32 partition
<hvm> ok, my bad
<kayfelix> 137,7GB is the Windows XP (no SP) and lower boundry
<hvm> i know
<kayfelix> writing above that it tries to write to position 0
<kayfelix> http://www.kayfelix.com
<kayfelix> see what it did to my drive? hehe
<kayfelix> both FAT's gone and the MBR in tatters
<hvm> yep, that is ugly
<kayfelix> Fat32 is 2TB max size
<kayfelix> http://www.ntfs.com/ntfs_vs_fat.htm
<hvm> ok, i believe
<kayfelix> :)
<gdh> the killer being the max filesize of 4G :)
<gdh> which given the prevalence of DVD images, etc....
<kayfelix> lol yeah but thats only interesting for dvd images
<kayfelix> wll, ive never had any so that thought never occured...
<hvm> anyway, i like ntfs better because it's faster and it has some kind of security
<kayfelix> isnt Vista coming with yet another filesystem?
<hvm> yeah, WinFS
<kayfelix> great
<hvm> yep
<kayfelix> just what the IT community needs
<hvm> :P
<gdh> a typical 'playing catch up' trick :)
<kayfelix> another filesystem to handle... damn microsoft.
<gdh> just as linux finally creeps towardds transparent r/w for NTFS...
<kayfelix> no, its another "monopoly" trick
<kayfelix> i heard they are totally banning WMV for linux?
<hvm> the thing is that ntfs is not actually 100% secure
<kayfelix> its already been banned for VirtualDub
<gdh> kay: they tried with the NSC 'encrypted' streaming format :) DVD Jon to the rescue again
<kayfelix> its sure more secure than it's OS
<hvm> i couldnt make a file totally unaccesible
<kayfelix> lol
<gdh> kayfelix: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/09/02/dvd_jon_mediaplayer/
* kayfelix looks
<kayfelix> thank god for people like DVD jon
<kayfelix> he has my fullest support
<kayfelix> (should he ever need it)
<kayfelix> Windows ME with qemu - im missing 5.3MB to install it ;) it tells me this 30 minutes into the installation
<kayfelix> you've gotta love windoze
<kalenedrael> whoa, did i see a 'windows ME'
<gdh> yeh, somewhat of a rarity :)
<gdh> XP for anything sensible, or 98 for lame tests :)
<kalenedrael> in a... linux channel?
<kalenedrael> 3.1 for stability :P
<gdh> haha :)
* gdh plays canyon.mid for kalenedrael 
<kayfelix> lol
<gdh> feel the tinkly goodness
<kayfelix> aint heard that in years damnit
<hvm> wow, windows me
<hvm> i have some history with that crock of shit :P
<kayfelix> hehe me too, used it for ages until i migrated to xp
<kayfelix> but im damn proud to say im in LINUX at the moment and im loving it (that cute little penguin...)
<hvm> in my last instalation of win me i could only run a single program per session
<hvm> after that i had to restart or face a BSOD
<kalenedrael> yuck
<k-0tik> does anyone know of  a way to locate my pci modem?
<k-0tik> in the filesystem?
<k-0tik> can' tfind it
<kayfelix>    /dev/....
<k-0tik> usually /dev/modem
<k-0tik> but it doesn' exist
<k-0tik> /dev/ppp maybe?
<kayfelix> look at this dude, he answers his own questions - aint that practical
<kalenedrael> :P
<gdh> a modem? as in dialup? 
<gdh> how... quaint :)
<k-0tik> no
<k-0tik> not for internet
<gdh> hehe :)
<kayfelix> Hi,  mein Neolec PCI 56k steht unter /dev und heit ttyS0; herausgefunden habe ich das mit "lspci".  Good luck,               tl017
<kayfelix> can you read german?
<kalenedrael> i certainly can't
<kayfelix> he says its at ttyS0 and he found it using "lspci"
<kayfelix> hey! its showing my TV Card.... so why doesnt XawTV eat it?
<kalenedrael> eat it?
<kayfelix> use it whatever lol, it just wont show me my tv...
<kalenedrael> i'm going to go out on a leg here and assume that means 'detect it'
<kalenedrael> or 'use it'
<kalenedrael> i don't know
<kayfelix> :p
<kayfelix> definately weird
<boga> I need a CRM package name for kubuntu...anyone?
<kayfelix> apt-cache search CRM
<gdh> kayfelix: lspci just queries the PCI bus, asks for a list of IDs and converts those IDs into readable model and manufacturer names - it says nothing about whether a driver for thsoe devices isloaded or working.
<kalenedrael> what is CRM?
<boga> thanks for that command
<kayfelix> gdh: so what do you suggest?
<gdh> if it was detected and a driver is available, a driver for your tv card should already have been loaded...
<gdh> if not you might be out of luck
<gdh> you can try 'sudo modprobe bttv' at a pinch
<gdh> but that's clutching at straws
<kayfelix> thats good, i love staws
<kayfelix> ok, no output whatsoever
<gdh> kayfelix: no, there won't be - always use 'dmesg' to see output from drivers
<gdh> that shows you the 'kernel ring-buffer'
<gdh> it's only the last few lines you'll be interested in
<gdh> if bttv has been loaded already, it'll have printed nothing at all
<kayfelix> tuner: TV freq (268435455.93) out of range (44-958)
<kayfelix> lots of these ...
<kayfelix> but looks good right?
<kalenedrael> whoa, that's way out of range indeed
<gdh> it at least seems like something was found, but xawtv is sending it bad tuning data
<kalenedrael> i think you'd be tuning in the visible light range at that frequency
<kayfelix> meh, thats alrite, im on composite anyway
<gdh> 26 THz - don't think your TV card would go that high :)
<kalenedrael> haha, indeed
<kalenedrael> i believe that would be 268THz, actually
<gdh> is it?  <shrug> I've had a few :)
<kayfelix> its a good Tvcard you know...
<gdh> no analogue TV card is good :) I'm a DVB person :)
<kalenedrael> haha :P
<kayfelix> lol
<kalenedrael> you know what, i'll buy that 'non-functional' tv card off you if it could tune that high
<kayfelix> right so its there, its good and groovy
<kayfelix> kalenedrael: sure, i'll send you my anonymous paypal account later and will ship upon receipt of money ;)
<kalenedrael> haha
<kayfelix> axwtv output: tuner: TV freq (268435455.93) out of range (44-958)
<kayfelix> and : tuner: TV freq (268435455.93) out of range (44-958)
<gdh> did you not find the clicky option in xawtv to change the input type to composte?
<kayfelix> its composite1 but i guess it started tuning before i could fully change it
<kayfelix> now its just sending the first error "ioctl: " .....
<gdh> yah, use 'dmesg -c' to print and clear the buffer :)
<gdh> right it's time for bed. nna.
<kayfelix> lol ok
<kayfelix> sleep well gdh
<kayfelix> im going soon too
<kayfelix> ttyl
<kayfelix> using gdh as a good example, i will now go to bed
<kayfelix> nn every1
<elvirolo> anyone around ?
<k-0tik> anybody here use minicom?
<k-0tik> anybody here use minicom?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Chameleon22
<Chameleon22> hello
<Nalioth> howdy
<k-0tik> yo
<k-0tik> yo
<k-0tik> yo
<k-0tik> shit
<k-0tik> anybody here use minicom?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not me sory
<k-0tik> ah, its weird, im trying to configure it but there doesn't seem to be a configuration file
<Kamping_Kaiser> what is it?
<k-0tik> its like hyperterminal
<k-0tik> dial into systems
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh ok. 
<frogtone25> i need to know who to work kde menu editor 
<frogtone25> i cant figure out what to put into the command section for mozilla firefox
<frogtone25> im trying to get firefox onto the k menu
<k-0tik> firefox
<frogtone25> just firefox
<k-0tik> yea
<k-0tik> if you aren' tsure open a terminal and type firefox 
<k-0tik> see what happens
<frogtone25> i did
<frogtone25> it opened
<frogtone25> but ive tried firefox
<k-0tik> thats the command 
<k-0tik> ohhh
<k-0tik> i know
<frogtone25> as the command on menu editor 
<frogtone25> it wont work
<k-0tik> you have to put it in the location of the binary
<frogtone25> which binary
<frogtone25> firefox-bin
<k-0tik> idunno, its probably /etc/mozilla/firefox, or /usr/bin/firefox
<k-0tik> something lik ethat
<frogtone25> ok
<k-0tik> it should be located where all your other program binaries are in just look around 
<frogtone25> ok i put that in 
<frogtone25> i have ' makes around it
<frogtone25> marks
<frogtone25> i have ' marks around the command name
<frogtone25> is that ok
<frogtone25> it says '/usr/bin/firefox'
<frogtone25> will that work
<frogtone25> that doesnt work
<Nalioth> try mozilla-firefox
<frogtone25> nope
<Nalioth> frogtone25: open a terminal
<frogtone25> ok
<Nalioth> frogtone25: type "which firefox"
<frogtone25> says /usr/bin/firefox
<frogtone25> is that what i put
<Nalioth> then "firefox" oughta do it
<frogtone25> just firefox
<Nalioth> yup
<frogtone25> not /usr/bin/firefox
<Nalioth> nope, just firefox
<frogtone25> its not working
<frogtone25> and i do have it installed
<frogtone25> ok 
<frogtone25> is there anything else i should do to make this work
<frogtone25> like in the description part
<frogtone25> or work path
<frogtone25> what about firefox%u
<frogtone25> isnt there something like that on there
<Nalioth> something is wrong
<Nalioth> if it aint working, something is broken
<frogtone25> ok
<Nalioth> where are you running it from? terminal? run menu?
<frogtone25> terminal
<frogtone25> terminal is the only place i can open it from
<frogtone25> when i open synaptic it doesnt say anything about broken packages
<frogtone25> so what do you think is wrong
<frogtone25> and when i try to install firefox with synaptic this is what i get
<frogtone25> firefox:
<frogtone25> Package firefox has no available version, but exists in the database.
<frogtone25> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<Nalioth> use synaptic and search for "firefox"
<frogtone25> and i have all of my original repositories on there
<frogtone25> i did 
<frogtone25> firefox say that above when i try to install firefox
<frogtone25> but i can install mozilla-firefox
<frogtone25> should i install both
<chavo> install mozilla-firefox
<frogtone25> i did
<frogtone25> ive uninstalled and installed it like 4 times already
<frogtone25> can i somehow install the original from the ubuntu disc 
<frogtone25> and update that
<Nalioth> frogtone25: in the terminal, type "file /usr/bin/firefox"
<frogtone25> it opens
<Nalioth> huh?
<frogtone25> do what
<Nalioth> it shouldnt open anything
<frogtone25> oh
<frogtone25> it says /usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox'
<Nalioth> ok now type "ls -l /usr/bin/firefox"
<frogtone25> what does that do
<frogtone25> its in different colors
<frogtone25> blue and green
<frogtone25> what do i do know
<frogtone25> what do i do now
<Nalioth> paste what it said
<frogtone25> i did
<frogtone25> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 30 Sep  2 21:30 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox
<frogtone25> i got this
<frogtone25> the /usr/bin/firefox is blue
<frogtone25> and the /lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox is green
<frogtone25> what does this mean
<Nalioth> frogtone25: blue is a link, green an executable
<frogtone25> ok 
<Nalioth> blue can also be a folder
<frogtone25> so i put the green into the command part of kde menu editor
<Nalioth> hang on
<Nalioth> you are having trouble
<frogtone25> ok
<Nalioth> something is wrong
<Nalioth> open your konqueror and go into your .mozilla-firefox or .firefox directorys in your $HOME
<frogtone25> ok
<frogtone25> im in 
<frogtone25> now what
<Nalioth> enable invisible items
<frogtone25> like view ---> show hidden items
<frogtone25> ive done that
<frogtone25> i think i know what it is
<Nalioth> what do you see with firefox in it (that starts with a .)
<frogtone25> do you know anyone who uses gasbuddy extension for firefox
<frogtone25> i installed it earlier and after i restarted firefox it stopped working
<frogtone25> cant i just erase this 
<Nalioth> if you can find the gasbuddy thing, you can see if that fixes it
<frogtone25> i did
<Nalioth> i was gonna suggest you remove your settings directory to somewhere else
<frogtone25> and i erased the info from the the extension document
<frogtone25> im a genius
<frogtone25> that fixed it
<frogtone25> and the command is /usr/bin/firefox
<frogtone25> for kde menu editor
<Nalioth> frogtone25: you can get away with just "firefox"
<frogtone25> idn
<frogtone25> hold on
<Nalioth> ask Uncle Google about $PATH and what it does
<frogtone25> firefox works too
<frogtone25> it was the gasbuddy
<frogtone25> i wanted it to check gas prices
<Nalioth> alrighty then
<frogtone25> and it mucked up my firefox
<frogtone25> alright thanks
<dicrapio> hello, quick ques, where do i place i'd like executed at startup?
<Kamping_Kaiser> crontab?
<Nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: not crontab
<Nalioth> dicrapio: ask in #ubuntu
<dicrapio> i went there but it says i have to register?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nalioth: fair enough
<Nalioth> dicrapio: type /msg nickserv help register
<Nalioth> dicrapio: and follow nickservs instructions
<dicrapio> k
<dicrapio> thx
<Nalioth> mushtaq: get your memo?
<mushtaq> hi i have installed kubuntu in powerpc but this is taking me to text mode
<mushtaq> hi Nalioth what is that ? 
<mushtaq> Nalioth, but i can log in there ;) thanks
<Nalioth> mushtaq: check your server page, i left you a memo 
<mushtaq> Nalioth, how to read that ? 
<Nalioth> mushtaq: look on your server tab/window
<mushtaq> Nalioth, i have installed kubuntu in powerpc and it is taking me to text mode when i use startx it works 
<mushtaq> Nalioth, yes i can see new memo but how to read that ? 
<Nalioth> mushtaq: /msg memoserv help
<Nalioth> mushtaq: you are on a mac. and have installed kubuntu, but get no X?
<mushtaq> Nalioth, yes i can go inside with startx but not default directly 
<Nalioth> mushtaq: ah, i may have a fix, but i think you should ask in #ubuntu first (my fix is ugly but it works)
<mushtaq> Nalioth, just say 
<Nalioth> ask in #ubuntu, they won't bite
<mushtaq> :d
<mushtaq> i am there
<mushtaq> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> they do bite ;)
<mushtaq> Kamping_Kaiser, do you know the answer for this ? 
<Nalioth> doesnt matter what hardware you've put it on, this is a software question
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nalioth: sure, but sometimes people will bite Kubuntu questions in Ubuntu... 
<Kamping_Kaiser> mushtaq: no, I'm not sure. i cant be much help to you
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't know how kdm is initalised :|
<Nalioth> mushtaq: you dont even have to mention kubuntu, you have an X diffeculty
<Kamping_Kaiser> mushtaq: do you have symlinks to kdm in init.d and rc2.d?
<mushtaq> Nalioth, ok
<mushtaq> Kamping_Kaiser, havent checked
<Nalioth> mushtaq: dont be mucking about in those files
<Nalioth> mushtaq: just look
<mushtaq> Kamping_Kaiser, i didnt understand where to check 
<Nalioth> mushtaq: have you asked uncle google?
<Nalioth> mushtaq: it is a common thing (i cant remember the correct fix)
<mushtaq> Kamping_Kaiser, but there is not any link to kdm
<mushtaq> Nalioth, nope
<Nalioth> ask uncle google
<mushtaq> Nalioth, i tried with it but ...doesnt worked
<mushtaq> Nalioth, ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> no link to kdm? sounds bad :S
<gnajar> hi; is it possible in KMail to configure or setup the timeout period for STMP server?
<gnajar> join #kmail
<ohphracku> why would hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc  spit out operation not permitted even as root
<ohphracku> ?
<Nalioth> ask and run ask and run
<Nalioth> wtf?
<dabugas> hi
<dabugas> text seems a bit blurry at size 11 (freesans) on my 1024x768. any ideas on how to get it crisper?
<seaLne> Riddell: any idea why bugs i submit on launchpad don't show up if i search for them? https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1784 https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2048
<spiral> hi
<spiral> hi
<Nalioth> howdy
* seaLne thinks malone is much harder to use than bugs.d.o
<Nalioth> heh
<seaLne> admitadly bugs.d.o is one of the best ways to get spam
<chakie> good morning
<Nalioth> howdy
<chakie> it took a few hours, but now my kubuntu is in the same shape as my debian was before
<chakie> on my wishlist would be easier nis integration and nfs mounting
<Nalioth> chakie: kewll
<Samout> hey... i'm having a problem using gtk root applications. Since i installed gtk2-engine-gtk-qt all of the applications that require root access look grey. They don't use the blue color i have in my other applications. All the other gtk applications do use the color, so it's only those who prompt me for the password when opening them. Any idea what could be the case?
<Samout> i have a scerrshot if you want that
<chavo> Samout, run kcontrol as root and configure the gtk theme from there.
<Samout> i'll try that
<Samout> :D
<chavo> Samout, it won't change automatically when you change your theme though
<chavo> but I picked a nice theme and color scheme for root,
<Samout> yeah i have to restart kde
<chavo> it reminds me that I'm running as root
<Samout> nice :D
<Samout> hey i think i could find it my self too but do you know how to allow root login in kdm
<chavo> No.  and I wouldn't recommend it if I did know
<chakie> root is for short bursts of "su" or "sudo" use only
<Samout> if i sudo kcontrol is it in root mode even though it doesn't seem so
<chakie> what would you need that for?
<chakie> for the parts that need a root password?
<Samout> hey... i'm having a problem using gtk root applications. Since i installed gtk2-engine-gtk-qt all of the applications that require root access look grey. They don't use the blue color i have in my other applications. All the other gtk applications do use the color, so it's only those who prompt me for the password when opening them. Any idea what could be the case?
<Samout>  <Samout> hey... i'm having a problem using gtk root applications. Since i installed gtk2-engine-gtk-qt all of the applications that require root access look grey. They don't use the blue color i have in my other applications. All the other gtk applications do use the color, so it's only those who prompt me for the password when opening them. Any idea what could be the case?
<Samout> [11:44:35]  <Samout> i have a scerrshot if you want that
<Samout> [11:48:17]  <chavo> Samout, run kcontrol as root and configure the gtk theme from there.
<chakie> ok :)
<Samout> it's just that chavo said so
<Samout> :D
<Samout> i figured i'd try
<chakie> "sudo kcontrol" and it should be run as root
<nikkia> chakie: dear god, no
<nikkia> never run GUI apps with 'sudo'
<nikkia> use kdesu
<chakie> ok, i stand corrected
<Nalioth> howdy nikkia! did you wake up just for that? lol
<chakie> i can't think of when i wouldn't needed that though
<chakie> "would've"
<nikkia> Nalioth: no, i was busy programming in another desktop, and switching to this every couple of minutes to see if there was anything worth commenting on
<Samout> kdesu?
<Nalioth> nikkia: wow you sure commented, lol
<nikkia> chakie: sudo'ing GUI apps causes them to touch various KDE/Qt/DCOP sockets as root, often leaving the system unusable by the non-root user
<nikkia> chakie: its a REALLY bad idea
<Nalioth> Samout: a frontend for kde to run the sudo command.
<Nalioth> Samout: as nikkia points out, running sudo on kde apps, can cause trouble for your box
<nikkia> kdesu on the other hand, makes sure that those socket accesses are wrapped in a way that is KDE friendly
<Samout> ok thanks for that... didn't know it
* Nalioth is brushing up on his kde skills
<Nalioth> heh 
<Samout> :D
<chakie> nikkia: ack!
<nikkia> ?
<chakie> nikkia: acknowledgement of "it's a bad idea..."
<nikkia> oh
* nikkia is just writing a DSSI plugin to get to grips with the API :)
* Nalioth is falling asleep at the thought
<Samout> awesome!! it works
<nikkia> (mostly just copying one of the examples to start with, but i find that i learn the way it works better by copying line for line, rather than 'cp example.c  my_first_code.c' :)
<nikkia> Nalioth: you don't even know what DSSI is, i bet :P
<Nalioth> zzZZzzZZzzZZ snort ...ZZ what?
<Nalioth> nikkia: sorry, not much of a programmer, just that light stuff called html/css/javascript
<chakie> i don't
<nikkia> chakie: DSSI = Disposable Soft-Synth Interface, a 'temporary' solution to the need for a common soft-synth plugin system on linux/unix-alikes
<Nalioth> nikkia: music business?
<nikkia> Nalioth: music stuff, yeah
<chakie> nikkia: ah, never really done anything with audio
<nikkia> Nalioth: there aren't really a lot of decent soft-synths for linux (lots of modular stuff, and a couple of sample players), and using the VSTi wrappers tends to be unreliable 
<nikkia> the VSTi wrappers tend to either work or not, on a given plugin, thats not so much of a problem, but then you find that when you kill the plugin, it usually takes X with it :)
<Nalioth> nikkia: i like music, but dont ask me to play anything
* nikkia plays guitar, bass and keyboards
<nikkia> (oh, and rather annoyingly, the 'best' soft-synth on linux hasn't been updated in close to 3 years, relies on old audio drivers and doesn't support new stuff like JACK)
* chakie plays amarok and his cd player 
* Nalioth 's brother used to play in a band (with professional CD release, even)
<nikkia> rather nicely
<nikkia> DSSI is easier than music programming on windows :)
<nikkia> altho i'd say its a bit of a wash between DSSI and AudioUnits/CoreAudio
<fatejudger> how do I mount network drives in Kubuntu?
<chakie> fatejudger: open remote:/ in konqueror
<chakie> fatejudger: there is a "Add a remote..."
<fatejudger> chakie: ok thanks
<fatejudger> chakie: I tried "Add a network folder"
<fatejudger> chakie: but I can't seem to connect to the computer
<chakie> fatejudger: windows system?
<fatejudger> chakie: yeah, the other computer is a Windows computer
<chakie> fatejudger: ok, there i can't really help. i find smb to be a bit random...
<fatejudger> chakie: I selected "Microsoft Windows Network drive"
<fatejudger> should I go on the #samba channel then?
<chakie> i don't have any windows shares here at home, so i can't really test that
<Nalioth> fatejudger: you might have better luck
<chakie> fatejudger: or maybe #kde
<mvv> i've reinstalled kubuntu from scratch and my resolution is fucked up. Is there a tool for this?
<Nalioth_zZz> !tell mvv about resolution
<Antiliis> hi! I'm a question: has Kubuntu an update-notifier as Ubuntu has?
<OculusAquilae> Antiliis: no
<OculusAquilae> Antiliis: in hoary not
<Antiliis> and.... in breezy?
<OculusAquilae> no, but may come until october
<Antiliis> mmmmm ok... maybe Ubuntu's update-notifer could go by default in Kubuntu, without changes, I guess...
<OculusAquilae> hm, its a gnome app
<OculusAquilae> i think there is a kde one, but i think we are waiting for libapt-front
<Antiliis> yeah, it's gtk, but works well and it can be integrated into the kde status dockler...
<Antiliis> ah, ok
<Antiliis> perfect, thank you, I think update-notifier it's a good tool
<OculusAquilae> right
<falemagn> hello
<falemagn> guys, is there a way to bypass kubuntu's partitioning tool at installation time? It's not able to detect the partitions on one of the hdd's I have
<mvv> Nalioth_zZz: i can't get it to work with that.  Btw, previous install it did configure it all perfect :s
<Nalioth_zZz> mvv: video, right?
* Nalioth_zZz is almost asleep in his chair
<mvv> Nalioth_zZz: yup
<mvv> Nalioth_zZz:resolution
<Nalioth_zZz> mvv: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" did nothing?
<mvv> Nalioth_zZz: yes is did, and i've gone threw the wizzard twice but it still give me a resolution 10 years ago
<Nalioth_zZz> mvv: i'm brain dead atm
<mvv> Nalioth_zZz: nice :p
<Nalioth_zZz> i can only suggest (to get u goin) choose VESA from teh driver choices in the reconfigure wizard
<mvv> Nalioth_zZz: trying now... thnx
<Nalioth_zZz> mvv: VESA should get you a display (in whatever size you like) until someone more awake or more brainy than I can come along and help you
<JessicaX^> hello
<JessicaX^> Are there php 5 packages for kubuntu?
<JessicaX^> I'm in need of them :(
<mvv> Nalioth_zZz: it worked :)  lol now i have two mouse cursors though :p
<mvv> argh even in  terminal it's there
<mvv> i mean konsole
<JessicaX^> Anyone?
<nikkia> morning apokryphos
<spiritz> I can't remember the name of an equivalent to rpmfind for deb packages. Any clue anyone?
<spiritz> I was looking for a website indeed 
<JessicaX^> apt-get
<JessicaX^> ?
<spiritz> I found it; rpmseek.com
<JessicaX^> :3
<dazjorz> Hey
<dazjorz> how do I set that root can login with KDE ?
<ilba7r> anyone kow of a program that i can use to create a bootable cd
<kayfelix> dazjorz: you still here?
<kayfelix> ilba7r: k3b
<nikkia> kayfelix: 'mkbootcd' is probably the right answer, actually
<nikkia> its a debian program that attempts to make a live cd out of your root partition
<kayfelix> nikkia: burning an image works with k3b too
<nikkia> kayfelix: nothing he said suggested he HAS a bootable CD image, to me
<dazjorz> kayfellyeh
<dazjorz> kayfelix: yeh
<kayfelix> well lol
<dazjorz> kayfelix: I want to be able to login as root....
<kayfelix> dazjorz: yup
<kayfelix> dazjorz: can you use vi and shell?
<kayfelix> dazjorz: nvm, you have to edit the file at /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<kayfelix> AllowRootLogin=true/false
<kayfelix> ;) that will let you login as root at the login prompt of kde
<dazjorz> kayfelix: thanks
<kayfelix> dazjorz: np
<dazjorz> kayfelix: where do I search for in that file ?
<dazjorz> "AllowRootLogins"?
<kayfelix> dazjorz: you shouldnt have to search for it
<kayfelix> should be like 20th line down
<kayfelix> "AllowRootLogin=false"
<dazjorz> kayfelix: yeh, just changed that
<dazjorz> kayfelix: actually, it's the...
<kayfelix> dazjorz: its what?
<dazjorz> 247th line
<dazjorz> heh, lot of comments
<kayfelix> dazjorz: thats weird, i have a practically new system and no comments what so ever
<kayfelix> :p ah well...
<dazjorz> kayfelix: do I have to restart X to reload settings ?
<kayfelix> i think not but i dont know
<kayfelix> log out of the current session
<kayfelix> and press..
<kayfelix> CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<kayfelix> that will restart X
<dazjorz> ctrl alt bckspace restarts x
<dazjorz> :P
<kayfelix> :p
<dazjorz> <-- knows
<kayfelix> lol type /me knows
<dazjorz> <-- knows that too
<kayfelix> well arent you a bright one ;)
<kayfelix> right im going out, cya later :p
* dazjorz looks at kayfelix with a smile on his face
<dazjorz> cya
<frogtone25> does anybody know where i can get some good divx codecs 
<stoeptegel> how do i install the k7 kernel? i can't find it in kynaptic
<_tom> hi @all
<kayfelix> anyone have experience with KUBUNTU + HAUPPAGE WinTV?
<Trip> Hi zusammen
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hey
<apokryphos> hi
<ztonzy> apokryphos, do you know Gparted ?
<apokryphos> sorry I missed you earlier; having hassle trying to set up my new comp
<apokryphos> I know of it
<ztonzy> aha, what specs ?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I just want to able to change some partitions
<apokryphos> amd64 3400+
<ztonzy> I have only 512MB of RAM, and I heard it is best to either have 256MB (or max 512) swapspace, I've got 1GB
<ztonzy> nice
<ztonzy> apokryphos, and so I would like to resize the swap partion, is it possible ?
<apokryphos> probably, sure. I gotta get back to it -- people waiting for me. BBL.
<ztonzy> get back ?
<Xorlev> ztonzy: I follow the rule of twice as much swap space as physical memory.
<ztonzy> Xorlev, aha...so my 1GB is correct ?
<Xorlev> I have 1gb of RAM, so I have a 2gb swap partition.
<Xorlev> Really its personal preference for swap, but two times is a nice rule to follow.
<ztonzy> btw, another topic...is there still people having problems with Konqueror crashing ?
<ztonzy> Xorlev, thanks
<Xorlev> np
<ztonzy> I used kde for a while...until I got tired of all the crashes
<Xorlev> And I've never had Konqueror crash on me, but I only use it for file browsing. I use FireFox to browse the web.
<Xorlev> ztonzy: Did you have freezing issues?
<ztonzy> it is issues with firefox...it is like eating memory...after a while it laggs whole system
<ztonzy> Xorlev, Konqueror ?  no...more crashes
<Xorlev> So FireFox has a memory leak?
<Xorlev> You might try out Opera
<ztonzy> so right now I am browsing with Epiphany...faster and no lag as ff
<ztonzy> Xorlev, it seams it is leaking
<Xorlev> I love FireFox, but it really needs to cut down on memory usage.
<ztonzy> Xorlev, indeed...I also tried the alpha "Deer park alpha2"
<ztonzy> very much faster, but still such lagging
<Xorlev> 153.64mb of ram used by it right now.
<ztonzy> heh
<ztonzy> Epiphany is using 121.4 MB here...but I also run mplayerplugin, webradio...
<ztonzy> but that browser never lags 
<ztonzy> not yet what I have seen
<Xorlev> Meh, KDE at 50% CPU, so 25% between 2 processors.
<ztonzy> 2 ?
<ztonzy> I only have one
<Xorlev> Two logical processors, one physical.
<ztonzy> uhm, how does that work ?
<Xorlev> (Hyperthreading)
<Xorlev> Well, the data input isn't fast enough (or something like that) so they created two lines to the processor, so you basically have two processors in the eyes of the Kernel.
<ztonzy> Xorlev, must be an expert for that ?
<Xorlev> Nope.
<Xorlev> HyperThreading Technology comes with modern P4s, and as long as the mainboard supports it you can recompile your kernel for a SMP setup.
<ztonzy> aha...AMD XP2800+ here
<Xorlev> http://www.intel.com/technology/hyperthread/
<Xorlev> I think AMD was coming out with something similar
<Xorlev> Not sure
<ztonzy> in 2 months, my system is about 2 years old...except for the mobo, had to buy a new one in march, cause the former mobo got bad before one year went by
<Xorlev> Mine is near there too.
<ztonzy> soliste, I would like to speed up system, but I think I wait, it is enough...but what I dont like...is that XP feels more responsive to user-perspective than linux(Ubuntu-gnome)
<Xorlev> XP! *hiss*
<ztonzy> hehe
<ztonzy> I just say it feels faster to use...quicker gui responses that some linux stuff
<ztonzy> but then...if you have loads of crap on it..it lags as well
<Xorlev> My XP was near dead before I just started using Ubuntu...then made it Kubuntu
<ztonzy> hmm
<Xorlev> At first I didn't like it as much
<Xorlev> Then as I kept using it its become the only OS for me.
<ztonzy> I actually should swap hd's between linux/xp...I think my xp hd is faster than linux one...the xp is a maxtor 80gb with 8mb cache(ata133), the linux is a seagate 80gb with 2mb cache(ata100)
<Xorlev> Its hard at times, and testing, but the level of control is unsurpassed.
<Xorlev> And I know I'm reasonably secure.
<ztonzy> Xorlev, how do you mean? (secure)
<Xorlev> Besides having multiple layers of firewalls, Linux is harder by at least 10 fold to XP.
<Chousuke> multiple layers of firewalls? :<
<Chousuke> wtf.
<Xorlev> Some Linux machines left open with default configs lasted months before being compromised. Windows lasts a few hours.
<Xorlev> Chousuke: Hardware firewall at router level, then software.
<ztonzy> I thought Ubuntu didn't need it, cause no open ports by default
<Chousuke> Xorlev: ah
<Xorlev> I'm paranoid.
<Chousuke> At some point it didn't last 5 seconds
<Chousuke> with blaster :P
<Xorlev> Well, a few hours is how long it takes for some worm to scan that range.
<Xorlev> And then infection probably takes under a second.
<Chousuke> one windows install was like this: Install windows, spends three hours removing blaster, argh,
<Chousuke> and then I quit :p
<Chousuke> I was unprepared.
<Chousuke> I should've had a CD with a firewall with me.
<ztonzy> talking about windows or linux ?
<Xorlev> I know, I'm a netadmin. I have to do Windows installs and such.
<Chousuke> Windows.
<Chousuke> XP
<ztonzy> ah
<ztonzy> yes...happened me once too...install xp ...pow! blaster on the machine
<Xorlev> Before I came, the previous guy was lax at security. And I was installing Windows on a machine, and 30 seconds after it booted for the first time it was on a botnet.
<Chousuke> I haven't had windows for 2 years now :)
<ztonzy> Xorlev, I thought at first you talked about double firewalls on Kubuntu ;)
<Chousuke> Iptables is a good firewall
<Xorlev> So I got SP1 on a CD, and secured it at the first line firewall level.
<Chousuke> a bit complicated perhaps.
<Xorlev> I use Firestarter on a software level. I don't need the meticulous control of iptables.
<Chousuke> I wasn't able to write my own iptables script either.
<Chousuke> I was able to do it with ipfw though :)
<Xorlev> As I see it, if I want something inbound, I'll establish a TCP connection.
<Chousuke> (FreeBSD's firewall.)
<Xorlev> Yer, I use FreeBSD too.
<Chousuke> FreeBSD is a nice system
<Xorlev> <3 FreeBSD
<Chousuke> not something I'd install on a desktop though. :/
<Xorlev> No, definately not a desktop OS.
<Chousuke> I'm currently using OS X, and it is good.
<Xorlev> OSX seems nice, but Mac isn't really for me.
<Chousuke> It'ss maybe not meant for the control freaks, but it's powerful.
<Xorlev> I prefer open source Linux to closed source Unix based OS X.
<Chousuke> And beautiful ;)
<Xorlev> Yes, its nothing if not beautiful.
<Chousuke> Xorlev: Darwin is free though. :)
<Xorlev> True
<Xorlev> But I still like being able to read the source code for 95% of what I use.
<Chousuke> Yeah, hehe
* Chousuke wonders if he should order Star Wreck: In the pirkinning on a DVD
<ManLord> why does kaffeine opens all divx files in a folder???
<Xorlev> Did you select "Open Directory"?
<ManLord> no
<ManLord> click on the file in konqueror
<Chousuke> It's not that expensive either. Only 22 euros including shipping.
<Xorlev> The pure freedom it allows too, I mean, I can go and recompile my kernel any time I need/want to. 
<ManLord> but it does not start with the one i clicked, but with the first one everytime
<Xorlev> I use XMMS and Xine personally...Kaffene is just too unstable for me.
<Tm_T> amaroK <3
<Xorlev> amaroK is nice, but I prefer the Winampyness of XMMS.
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> I did too, but when I got used to amaroK, I love it
<ManLord> yeah amarok is the best
<ManLord> but i'm talking about video
<ManLord> divx
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> Kplayer?
<Tm_T> Kaffeine stinks
<ManLord> but kaffeine uses KAviPlugin to play avi..
<ManLord> is it because of KAviPlugin that it opens all the files in that folder?
<fromoze> apokryphos: ping
<Xorlev> Is it just my internet, or is CPAN not resolving?
<apokryphos> fromoze: 64 bytes from 216.239.37.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=98.8 ms
<apokryphos> hi :)
<huhmz> Hi. I tried upgrading to breezy but now my fonts are "invisible" (not found?) in firefox and thunderbird, anyone know what the problem is?
<Tm_T> breezy
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<modmonkey2005> is there ne way to install kubuntu onto a computer that already has hoary installed, but without an internet connection
<modmonkey2005> ?
<Tm_T> just download Kubuntu and KDE-related packages and burn them to cd and install them
<Tm_T> hard way but works
<modmonkey2005> lol
<modmonkey2005> on a dialup conxn?
<modmonkey2005> i've got a hoary install cd i got from online
<modmonkey2005> 5.04
<Tm_T> well, you can order Kubuntu-dvd if you can't download them
<modmonkey2005> lol
<modmonkey2005> there isnt ne where i can find on the kubuntu site that me, in the US, can buy it
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> http://www.kubuntu.de/shop/catalog/index.php?cPath=30
<modmonkey2005> and on a dialup, tryin to dl the kubunut-dvd is gonna take an insane freakin time on 2-4kbps
<modmonkey2005> dl speed
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> I'm sure they ship dvd:s to you =)
<modmonkey2005> i can get the dvd (in USD) from that link?
<Tm_T> well, yeah
<modmonkey2005> cept..i cant read german
<Tm_T> I can't imagine why you can't use money as money
<modmonkey2005> lol
<Tm_T> there's link to english
<modmonkey2005> really?
<Tm_T> I can't either
<modmonkey2005> nvm
<modmonkey2005> lol
<Tm_T> I never learnt deutch
<modmonkey2005> lol
<modmonkey2005> me neither
<modmonkey2005> whats 3 euros in USD? do u kno?
<Tm_T> 4-5
<Tm_T> not too much
<modmonkey2005> cool
<modmonkey2005> u ordered from there at all?
<modmonkey2005> that link i mean
<modmonkey2005> cuz i'm still pretty new to the linux scene
<Tm_T> you can always buy windowsXP, it's only ~200 ;--P
<modmonkey2005> lol
<modmonkey2005> i hate windows
<Tm_T> no, I never bought a thing from there
<Tm_T> I don't need to ;)
<modmonkey2005> lol
<Tm_T> no shit
<Tm_T> movie ->
<modmonkey2005> i just keep it cuz there arent that many games (at all really) that are ne good for linux, let alone that many linux drivers
<modmonkey2005> i just need to get dsl or faster, so i can atleast download stuff i would need
<modmonkey2005> cuz dialup aint cuttin it for shit
<modmonkey2005> half hr for a 2.5meg file
<modmonkey2005> lol
<Blissex> modmonkey2005: KUbuntu has this large advantage over Debian for modem users...
<modmonkey2005> what?
<modmonkey2005> what advantage
<Blissex> modmonkey2005: since it is released often you can get fairly often CDs with updates (twice a year) and add those to APT.
<modmonkey2005> yea...but if u read up some, u'll see my dilema
<Blissex> modmonkey2005: with Debian you got to update everything online.
<modmonkey2005> cuz i dont got linux on this comp
<Blissex> modmonkey2005: just joined, what was your dilemma
<modmonkey2005> i got it on the one upstairs (the one w/o internet)
<Blissex> modmonkey2005: that can be fixed pretty easily with internet connection sharing and a length of CAT5 cable...
<Blissex> modmonkey2005: however, continue...
* ztonzy wonders if he should give kde a go :-\
<_StarScream> ztonzy: depends on what you want from a desktop
<ztonzy> _StarScream, sure...I have been going back and forth between gnome and kde 
<_StarScream> ztonzy: what sort of thing are you looking for from a desktop?
<ztonzy> _StarScream, well...speed...but still usefull gui
<_StarScream> ztonzy: tried xfce?
<ztonzy> _StarScream, yes I have it installed :)
<_StarScream> ztonzy: or enlightenment
<ztonzy> havent used it in a week or so
<ztonzy> _StarScream, yes...but I didnt like it
<_StarScream> ah k..
<_StarScream> well KDE is fast once its loaded
<_StarScream> but it does take a while to get there
<ztonzy> and one sad thing...I use webbrowser a lot...and the default browser (Firefox and mozilla) seems to have memoryleak...which lags whole system
<ztonzy> _StarScream, yes
<slow-motion> hello
<_StarScream> ztonzy: ahh...konq is for you :)
<_StarScream> konqueror rocks
<ztonzy> _StarScream, konqueror...yes maybe...but too bad it crashed a lot for me before :-(
<_StarScream> really?
<ztonzy> yupp
<ztonzy> one of those things that made me not stay all the way
<_StarScream> thats odd..konqueror hasn't crashed for me since 3.1.x
<_StarScream> tried opera?
<ztonzy> yes...didnt like it either...but Konqueror IS fast - I know...but I dont like it crashing that much
<ztonzy> _StarScream, but there are others that have had similar issues...from 3.4.*
<_StarScream> ztonzy: hmm well not sure about the crashing thing as i haven't experienced it but i don't really know any other browsers sorry
* ztonzy feels soon a dev approaching...
<ztonzy> maybe I shall give it a go again
<_StarScream> a dev?
<ztonzy> _StarScream, developer :P
<_StarScream> have you filed a bug report..
<_StarScream> when konq crashes you can get a stack trace
<ztonzy> _StarScream, no but I have read others
<ztonzy> yes, but it said the same as others backtrace/reports
<_StarScream> well i guess your stuck then :P
<ztonzy> haha
<ztonzy> hmm
<_StarScream> ztonzy: can you find thte bug report for me? so i can have a look at it
<ztonzy> installed konqueor now...
<ztonzy> _StarScream, forgot where it is 
<ztonzy> uh
<_StarScream> are you running konqueror under kde?
<_StarScream> bugs.kde.org
<ztonzy> I think I will install kde again ^_^
<_StarScream> ztonzy: well if you show me the bug i can have a look at it and see if its something i can help you work around
<ztonzy> _StarScream, sure
<ztonzy> I also enjoyed Konversation
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> securityubuntu.com is damn slow now
<nikkia> woo
* nikkia actually finds a use for her blog :P
<ztonzy> nikkia, evening
<nikkia> evening ztonzy
<ztonzy> aah that's better :)
<Ish_nitti> so i installed kubuntu on a free mac g3 a buddy gave me
<Ish_nitti> works great
<modmonkey2005> hey...on the hoary install cd (5.04), is there a way i can install kde from the cd, onto my comp, without a net connection?
<modmonkey2005> ??
<kinfo> what?
<modmonkey2005> ne body?
<ToniEisner> modmonkey2005: jup
<slow-motion> modmonkey2005 i think it is on the cd
<Ish_nitti> modmonkey2005: mine installed without any network connection
<Ish_nitti> modmonkey2005: just login and type "startx" after you're done installing
<Ish_nitti> modmonkey2005: KDE should load right up
<john_> hye, i am having problems with GRUB and windows xp
<john_> when i boot xp from grub, the screen goes black.  after trying once with this, now i get an error message (asking to start it in safe mod, with a command prompt, or normally).  I have tried all ways, and it  freezes everytime.  whats wrong with this?
<john_> ..nevermind, ill figure it out myself.
<modmonkey2005> ish...can i pm u?
<Ish_nitti> sure
<modmonkey2005> ish...what should i do
<modmonkey2005> look in my pm i sent to see whats goin on
<modmonkey2005> nvm
<modmonkey2005> askin for help is like usin windows xp, useless
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> what's the lib for having gtk apps look like qt apps ?
<crimsun> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<ztonzy> thanks
<crimsun> np
<ztonzy> brb
<QMario> What is the cheapest 3D Accerated Graphics card compatible with Linux?
<QMario> What is the cheapest 3D Accerated Graphics card compatible with Linux?
<Tm_T> some reasonable nvidia-based?
<QMario> Wow! This channel is quiet!
<Tm_T> because of your question
<Tm_T> you ask the cheapest, it's in junkyard
<QMario> Oops!
<Tm_T> nothing is cheaper than free
<QMario> What about Radeon 9250?
<Tm_T> yuk
<QMario> That is true.
<Tm_T> works :p
<Tm_T> but I'd prefer nvidia
<QMario> Is there a list I can see.
<QMario> s/./?
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> what kind of list?
<QMario> That shows which Graphics/Video cards are compatible with Ubuntu/Linux.
<ztonzy> hm, what package is needed to use Konversation with my own language? (Swedish)
<nikkia> QMario, the 9250 is hit-or-miss with the linux drivers, not all 9250 chips are compatible with ATI's drivers
<nikkia> (and the performance is so terrible you'd probably be better with the non-3D drivers anyway :)
<Tm_T> ztonzy: :o
<QMario> GeForce FX5200?
<Tm_T> ztonzy: apt-cache search i8n | grep se
<Tm_T> I have 5700, good enough =)
<ztonzy> Tm_T: hehe :)
<nikkia> QMario: works great, not the best 3D performance, but it works well enough for casual 3D stuff
<ztonzy> I have 5600 :) 
<nikkia> QMario: i have a 5200 in my PC at work, and do OpenGL games development, so it suffices for that :)
<Tm_T> ztonzy: find any packages to install?
<nikkia> (altho i mostly work at home these days, where i have a 6600GT :)
<QMario> Nikkia, is that cheap?
<nikkia> the 5200 ?
<nikkia> the 5200 is pretty cheap, yeah
<QMario> Yes.
<ztonzy> Tm_T: no...I do have the swedish package for my system, but Konversation is still english (menus)
<nikkia> 20-30 currency units, if you shop around (its one of those things that tends to ignore exchange rates, and tends to be about the same number of dollars as pounds :)
<Tm_T> sad :/
<Tm_T> ztonzy: I keep my KDE and linux en_GB as much as possible, for a good reason
<QMario> You guys are nice, but the people in #SUSE are mean. :)
<ztonzy> Tm_T: I have had this working before
<Tm_T> ztonzy: though I'm finnish
<ztonzy> Tm_T: ah
<Tm_T> uh
<QMario> Just say QMario and see their response.
<QMario> s/QMario/"QMario"
* QMario is happy.
<QMario> Was this channel spammed?
<huhmz> Are there breezy kubuntu snapshots available somewhere?
<apokryphos> huhmz: doesn't look *that* much different atm, tbh.
<ztonzy> apokryphos: back in kde ;P
<apokryphos> rubberband for selecting, systemsettings, etc... still the same version of kde, unfortunatley. Release schedules for kde/kubuntu don't line up
<apokryphos> ztonzy: oh?
<huhmz> apokryphos: doesnt matter, im having problems with upgrading
<huhmz> apokryphos: if there are snapshots please tell me, im pretty desperate
<apokryphos> huhmz: oh, not screenshots?
<huhmz> no i meant like a developer snapshot like a cd with a milestone release or something
<ztonzy> apokryphos: yes...wanted a fast gui :)
<apokryphos> huhmz: there are daily builds. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com then
<apokryphos> ztonzy: how's it going so far? On debian or 'buntu?
<ztonzy> apokryphos: I got tired of the 'su' thing...so I got back to *buntu  ;)
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> (you can setup sudo in debian though, too, of course :P)
<ztonzy> yes...but difficult for me
<ztonzy> hmm I need that kaffeine file
<huhmz> apokryphos: been trying to upgrade from hoary but it screwed me on the font department, firefox doesn't display any text. Fonts are messed up apparently
<huhmz> just have to complain a bit
<ztonzy> apokryphos: I remember you gave it to me
<apokryphos> Another case of "you shouldn't be upgrading". A "told you so", type-thing. =)
<apokryphos> !kaffeineprob
<ubotu> methinks kaffeineprob is at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#probkaffeine
<apokryphos> there =)
<ztonzy> oh no...got spam again here... why doesn't konversation like /mode +CE ??
<apokryphos> hm, it should... can't remember the difference between umode. Other measures...
<apokryphos> !spambots
<ubotu> from memory, spambots is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#spambots
<apokryphos> ztonzy: /umode +CE?
* apokryphos -> off for dinner. Back in a bit.
<ztonzy> apokryphos: it says it doesn't recognize 
<nikkia> apokryphos: they changed it :P
<ztonzy> nikkia: what ?
<nikkia> at least, i think they did, i get messages from lilo every few hours and some different syntax for turning on/off 'registered user privmsgs'
<nikkia> s/and/about/
<ztonzy> so how does it work with Konversation ?  in xchat it worked
<nikkia> ztonzy: ah, try /quote umode +CE
<nikkia> or /raw umode +CE
<ztonzy> Usage: RAW [OPEN | CLOSE]   ?????
<nikkia> try /quote then :)
<ztonzy> didnt work either before
<[Surge] > Can someone please tell me how to shut down gamin (gam_server)?
* apokryphos returns
<[Surge] > It's nailing my CPU like crazy
<apokryphos> nikkia: surely they should update that page. Let me check.
<[Surge] > Stupid thing doesn't like lots of files on a filesystem
<apokryphos> hm, it has those listed there too.
<apokryphos> [Surge] : killall gamin
<ztonzy> apokryphos: the link you gave with kaffeine didnt work well..would the multiple FAQ pages :)  works
<apokryphos> [Surge] : it's a known Linux bug (across many distros).
<ztonzy> aaarrgh
<ztonzy> I cant even download a file until Konq  crashes O_O
<apokryphos> it crashes? :/
<ztonzy> as before
<apokryphos> still, eh.
* apokryphos wonders why ztonzy has had such bad luck.
<ztonzy> maybe I shall remove .kde ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: wget http://homepage.ntlworld.com/fowlerc/kaffeine_0.6-1_i386.deb
<apokryphos> ztonzy: I don't see why that would help... you've had this problem on several installs, no?
<ztonzy> way better
<ztonzy> apokryphos: yes...
<ztonzy> but with same /home
<apokryphos> :-O
<nikkia> ahhhh
<apokryphos> ztonzy: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old
<apokryphos> logout, login.
<ztonzy> yepp
<[Surge] > apokryphos: Thanks - that did it. What does gamin do besides eat 90% of my CPU cycles?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<ztonzy> apokryphos: done ?
<apokryphos> yes
<ztonzy> brb
<apokryphos> !info gamin
<ubotu> gamin: (File and directory monitoring system), section admin, is optional. Version: 0.0.26-0ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 37 kB, Installed size: 124 kB
<nikkia> ah, was just about to say 'its a more sane version of fam' :)
<nikkia> which really says a lot about fam when you think about it :)
<[Surge] > Well it's not sane
<nikkia> Surge, neither is fam :)
<apokryphos> it is when it doesn't have evil gam_server bug
<[Surge] > I throw 50000 files on a filesystem and it eats my CPU
<nikkia> apokryphos: fam can hose your system even worse
<nikkia> apokryphos: since fam needs an open file handle for each file its monitoring, and you only have a certain number of those to play with
<[Surge] > So has the bug been fixed yet?
<[Surge] > ouch
<[Surge] > 50000 file handles ...
<apokryphos> weird
<apokryphos> ztonzy: if you used the exact same .kde I doubt you would've got several kubuntu default goodies
* [Surge]  just wonders what he broke by disabling gamin
<apokryphos> if you killed it nothing wrong would happen, really. It would run again when it needs to (and possibly not with bugginess)
<apokryphos> with Fedora it used to happen pretty darn often; I think it's happened around twice on 'buntu though
<[Surge] > So what uses it?
<[Surge] > I mean it collects info but what is that used for?
<[Surge] > Is it like slocate?
<nikkia> fam will also quite happily cause any CDR write to fail, without you knowing why :)
<nikkia> as such, i have to remember to /etc/init.d/fam stop ; /etc/init.d/autofs stop  before i write any CDR/DVDR :)
<nikkia> Surge, you don't want to see how easily beagle will kill your system, either :)
<nikkia> of course, beagle depends on fam or gam running, so its double russian roulette :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos: how do you mean ?
<nikkia> Surge, a variety of apps
<nikkia> Surge, no
<nikkia> Surge, it lets apps get notified when files are modified, its a library feature, not something like slocate that is exposed to the user
<apokryphos> ztonzy: new kubuntu settings are often put in through .kde
<apokryphos> ztonzy: let us know if it crashes ;-)
<[Surge] > Arg! It's back again the evil thing!  :D
<apokryphos> hm
<nikkia> Surge, you must be running something that uses it
<[Surge] > Konqueror?
<ztonzy> apokryphos: sure... :)   blender has similar thing... moving the .B.blend might check problems, but not always
<apokryphos> [Surge] : no
<ztonzy> apokryphos: yepp I will
<ztonzy> :O
<apokryphos> Fix is apparnetly in 0.1
<[Surge] > Ok it seems to be behaving now. It uses 50% CPU for a few seconds and then rests a bit.  :)
<apokryphos> [Surge] : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30003
#kubuntu 2005-09-09
<ztonzy> apokryphos: I missed something there at the end 
<apokryphos> ztonzy: nothing from me
<ztonzy> apokryphos: must been dreaming 8)
<chuck> Do someone can help me?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<ztonzy> :P
<chuck> I can't configure my computer to connect by wifi
<apokryphos> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<apokryphos> (though I haven't tried it myself(
<chuck> oks..but it doesn't matter if it's a ubuntu forum?
<chuck> im using kubuntu
<apokryphos> kubuntu = ubunut+kde
<apokryphos> s/ubunut/ubuntu
<chuck> yes, i know but the interface is different, does it matter with my configuration method?
<chuck> my wifi connection need a net key to connect, so i don't know where to put it in kubuntu
<chuck> auto wlan0
<chuck> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<chuck> name Wireless LAN card
<chuck> wireless_essid   MYNETWOTK
<chuck> wireless_key     FEFEFEFEFE
<chuck> wireless_channel 11
<chuck> wireless_mode    managed
<chuck> can it work?
<apokryphos> chuck: please don't flood the channel
<chuck> mmm, sorry i just neet some help
<chuck> but nobody want to help me
<apokryphos> chuck: for non-kde-related questions, #ubuntu is often better
<chuck> but im using kubuntu, does is not kde?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : congrats to pef on membership | Kubuntu Official Help Channel | Non-kde-related questions: #ubuntu as well | KDE 3.4.2 Packages are out: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php | Adept alpha out - http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | To prevent spam: /umode +CE
<apokryphos> chuck: what/
* apokryphos remembers kwifimanager
<Chris_Note> where is the applet for setting system preferred resolution?
<apokryphos> Chris_Note: if it's in xorg.conf, then you can use krandrtray
<fromoze> apokryphos: are you using hoary or breezy?
<apokryphos> breezy
<fromoze> i386?
<apokryphos> Unfortunately still, yes. If things had gone well, I'd be on my shiny new amd64 =)
<fromoze>  I was wondering about it if became a little usable breezy
<fromoze> can you try something for me?
<Peaker> Hey, "unrar" fails to unrar a split-archive (.rar,.r00,.r01,...), any idea if it supports such?
<Chris_Note> thanks apokryphos
<fromoze> can you chan the layour to spanish and try to write accented lettre?
<apokryphos> fromoze: it's usable, if you get past the gremlins
<fromoze> 
<apokryphos> I have no idea how to do any of that, really :)
<fromoze> the problem i get last try i do was that i can't write in spanish... that's not usable for me :)
<apokryphos> that would be annoying, sure.
<Chris_Note> apokryphos: how do i tell the system to use this setup not just at logon, but at xorg start?
<apokryphos> Distros tend to handle language issues/translations nearer the end though, no?
<apokryphos> Chris_Note: in the kdm manager you mean?
<ztonzy> apokryphos: crash again...wonder if has to do with playing kaffeine inside konqueror
<Chris_Note> yes
<fromoze> finally there're a update notifier on breezy?
<apokryphos> Chris_Note: it should ideally use the default value set in xorg.conf, but if it doesn't, then you can always "force" the resolution by only having that one in xorg.conf
<apokryphos> ztonzy: doubtful. Does it only crash on that/
<Chris_Note> apokryphos no i mean how do i set what kdm uses
<apokryphos> fromoze: for kde, I haven't noticed one yet, no.
<Chris_Note> i do not want to restrict available resolutions
<apokryphos> Chris_Note: aka in the kdm manager
<Chris_Note> i want to change the default that kdm uses
<apokryphos> all said above still applies
<ztonzy> apokryphos: not only...first I closed that window...and got to another window and reloaded another site...crash
<apokryphos> :(
<Chris_Note> no i mean the gui applet for it
<apokryphos> krandrtray is a kde gui app; it has no power over kdm, really.
<Chris_Note> no i mean the gui for kdm config
<Chris_Note> where is it
<apokryphos> it doesn't have one
<Chris_Note> you have to be kiddingf
<apokryphos> only the splash screens/login manager you can alter
<apokryphos> er, no, of course it doesn't. It takes the values from your X
<apokryphos> "login manager" -- as in, the login manager theme
<apokryphos> (i.e. any ones on kdelook.org)
<Chris_Note> ugh
<Chris_Note> i know about all of that
<Tm_T> wwwwaaaaaaaah!
<Chris_Note> im talking about the default resolution EVERYTHIng uses,
<Chris_Note> s/,/.
<apokryphos> Chris_Note: I'm not going to repeat myself; I already told you *exactly* what you're asking
<apokryphos> Tm_T: sounds like time for tubby-bybye :P
<Tm_T> err?
<Tm_T> RRRAAH!
<Tm_T> kill it!
<Tm_T> f*ing fly is driving me crazy
<fatejudger> does anybody here use proftpd?
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> ftp ?!
<fatejudger> I can't seem to figure out how to define specific folders for users
<fatejudger> yes, ftp
<fatejudger> ftp kicks ass
<Tm_T> why ftp!?
<Tm_T> why not ssh?
<fatejudger> for file transfers
* apokryphos prefers ssh or fish
<fatejudger> because ssh is for secure transfers
<fatejudger> not fast transfers
<fatejudger> ftp is faster
<fatejudger> and more reliable
<Tm_T> not quite
<Tm_T> xD
<apokryphos> fatejudger: I've had the exact opposite
<apokryphos> ftp transfers seem to stall from time-to-time
<Chris_Note> where the hell did the thread go
<fatejudger> stall?
<Chris_Note> wrong window
<fatejudger> well how in the hell do you send stuff over SSH?
<apokryphos> fatejudger: scp
<Tm_T> fatejudger: sftp / scp
<apokryphos> fatejudger: though, for GUI I find fish slightly better, too.
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> apokryphos: fish?
<apokryphos> scp /some/file username@somedomain:/home/suthink/public_html/.
<apokryphos> fatejudger: a Konqueror Kioslave
<apokryphos> fatejudger: fish://username@domain.com
<fatejudger> I don't see a package for that
<Tm_T> err, ssh in KDE: easy
<apokryphos> it comes with Konq
<fatejudger> ?
<apokryphos> Konqueror
<fatejudger> how do I run it then?
<apokryphos> it's a KIOslave, so... in Konqueror location bar, put the above
<Tm_T> =)
<fatejudger> apokryphos: why port does SSH run on?
<Tm_T> 22
<Tm_T> as default
<fatejudger> Tm_T: thanks
<Tm_T> np :)
<fatejudger> is there a GUI SSH client for Windows?
<kogg> hmm... I've got a compaq evo 500 usff, and sucsessfully installed kubuntu from the dvd on it... now, the control center won't allow me to change the resolution to anything higher than 640x480 :/ any suggestions?
<kogg> fatejudger: yeah, putty's free
<fatejudger> that's not really GUI though
<kogg> f-prot's got one... 
<kogg> sec and I'll find a url
<Tm_T> fatejudger: how about filezilla for example
<fatejudger> Tm_T: filezilla has SSH GUI?
<Tm_T> for filetransfer
<Tm_T> but putty for any other meanings
<fatejudger> ok
<Tm_T> I don't see why you need GUI but only for filetransfer, so...
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> that's what I need it for
<Tm_T> then you know what to do ;)
<fatejudger> Tm_T: yeah, thanks
<Tm_T> just if I can kill that bastard
<Tm_T> ...
<kogg> anyone got a suggestion to what I can do to cvhange the screen resolution in kubuntu?
<kogg> the dropdown list only shows 640x480 :/
<Aapzak> lol, everyone inhere has (Real Name) behind his/her nick. Take a look in #gentoo, I'm the only one :)
<Aapzak> check your monitor settings in xorg.conf?
<Tm_T> Aapzak: what you mean about real name & nick ?
<kogg> nop, fresh install - will do that now, as I know where to look ;)
<Aapzak> the list is probably based on what is configured in /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /etc/X11/XF86Config
<Aapzak> do you run xorg or xfree ?
<Aapzak> Tm_T: yes
<Aapzak> Tm_T: probably a Konversation option
<Gilrim> whatever's default
<Gilrim> the "section screen" lists tons of other resolutions at least..
<Gilrim> hash-sign is used for commenting out lines, right?
<Tm_T> Aapzak: aah, I set my realname, because I don't afraid to show my real identity
<Aapzak> yes, it's funny how many here do that and how little Gentoo people
<Aapzak> Gilrim: most of the times, yes
<john_> in amarok, it has like 100 copies of each of my songs.  This is really causing lag and freezing, and i dont know how to fix it.  In the folder where my music is it only has one copy of each song though... how do i stop it from doing this or clear out all the copies?
<Gilrim> hmm, hwo do I check wherther I'm running xorg og xfree?
<Aapzak> john_: dunno about that, I do know amarok does not like lots of files to handle, xmms does that a lot better
<Aapzak> Gilrim: let me check ...
<Tm_T> Aapzak: it tells something about gentooers ;--P
<Aapzak> Tm_T: I'm a Gentooer
<Aapzak> :)
<Tm_T> yeah, so you know what I'm talking about then ] ;=
<Gilrim> Aapzak: hmm... if your a gentooer, maybe you can explain how I can go about getting apache to do mod_rewrite?
<Gilrim> my gallery2 installation won't accept it :/
<Tm_T> xD
<Gilrim> [that's another computer, the web-server that's running gentoo] 
<Aapzak> indeed :)
<Aapzak> dunno how to check whether X is xorg or xfree
<Aapzak> find /etc/X11 |grep conf
<Aapzak> Gilrim: you better ask an apacheer that question, I know very little of Apache
<Aapzak> I run Apache, I run gallery2, whats the problem?
<Tm_T> aaargh!
<Tm_T> I hate flies
<Gilrim> well, the gallery2 installation is fine, all  in all, but I'm unable of getting mod rewrite working... php_info tell
<apokryphos> Tm_T: rm -rf /
<Gilrim> 's that it's installed and running
<Gilrim> but g2 complains
<Tm_T> apokryphos: yeah, that'll kill all flies from my room ] ;=
<dabugas> hi
<dabugas> i switched to kubuntu from ubuntu. is there any relatively painless way of removing the gnome desktop?
<chavo> dabugas, you can keep both if you have the diskspace
<dabugas> i know
<chavo> you never know whwn you might want to use a certain gnome app or whatever
<apokryphos> dabugas: you can remove all gnome stuff if you remove some core-ish gtk stuff
<dabugas> but i want to be able to apt-get dist-upgrade and i have a 33.6 dial-up connection :(
<apokryphos> dabugas: or to get *only* kubuntu, use debfoster.
<chavo> I don't have gnome installed either
<Aapzak> Gilrim: dunno what you should do, I dunno about mod_rewrite, you should check the forum
<chavo> search synaptic for gnome
<chavo> libgnomeui will take almost the whole thing with it
<chavo> I've installed the uninstalled it on this box.
<dabugas> i'll try this...
<dabugas> debfoster also looks useful i didn't know about it
<chavo> I kept a few things though
<dabugas> in any case, i just want to get rid of gnome not gtk (because of gimp and a cpl of other things)
<chavo> and synaptic
<chavo> which I prefer to kynaptic
<dabugas> i dunno. i just use apt-get and apt-cache
<chavo> I also kept gnome-games, I prefer some of them
<Aapzak> dabugas: keeping that system up to date on a 33.6 modem will be almost impossible
<Aapzak> If you get a firefox update you'll be downloading for hours
<Aapzak> I dunno if we can see somewhere what fixes have been released after the last big release?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: it complains about you missing lists?
<chavo> Man I was on dialup forever. My lines got to the point where my top speed was ~1.6kbps
<Aapzak> I have big lagg here
<Tm_T> apokryphos: yes
<dabugas> not really. firefox is only 8-9 MBs which is like 40 minutes
<chavo> Still no cable or DSL where I'm at.
<apokryphos> Tm_T: what exactly is the error message?
<chavo> I have evdo from Verizon
<apokryphos> never heard of that
<Tm_T> apokryphos: I know what problem is, apt-get update will fix it, but I can't do it right now
* dabugas is screwing up his system...
* Aapzak feels sorry for dabugas 
<chavo> well good luck dabugas
<dabugas> the alternative was studying so i took the lesser of two evils :->
<Aapzak> gtg sleep, cu around ...
<Tm_T> apokryphos: I can't get package lists because that pc doesn't have internet connection :/
<Tm_T> so it's whining about them =)
<apokryphos> Yah, figured.
<Tm_T> irritating
<Tm_T> I know there's tons of cool updates, but I can't get em
<dabugas> along with gnomeui i also remove gdm (which is fine), how do i set up kdm as the default?
<Tm_T> if there's no gdm, kdm is default(?)
<chavo> dabugas, it should do it automatically
<apokryphos> dabugas: ...if it doesn't: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<nikkia> gah, my eyes are going funny
<dabugas> i did dpkg-reconfigure kdm  but i get a "fail," prolly because gdm is still running as a procces?
<apokryphos> nikkia: turn the flashy image soff ;-)
<Tm_T> nikkia: it's just me, don't be afraid
<apokryphos> dabugas: is kdm installed?
<dabugas> yeah
<apokryphos> you should be able to switch to make it default anyhow
<apokryphos> nevermind; it will use it as default
<dabugas> * Reloading K Display Manager configuration...                          [fail] 
<dabugas> invoke-rc.d: initscript kdm, action "reload" failed.
<dabugas> (sorry for minor flood)
<apokryphos> try re-doing when you're out of X, i gues
<apokryphos> though if gdm doesn't exist, I'm quite sure it'll use kdm
<dabugas> not that worried :) just wonderin'
<nikkia> apokryphos: its trying to read all this technical junk :P
* dabugas will try out kdm & be back
<dabugas> ok, so gnome is more or less out
<dabugas> how can i remove x programs that duplicate kde ones, for example xcalc?
<Tm_T> just apt-get remove foo
<Tm_T> as usual
<dabugas> i was thinking of a more massive approach
<dabugas> although i'm being a little stingy here :)
<Tm_T> dabugas: then you can always use | to get more stuff in line ;p
<dabugas> hehehe
<Tm_T> like apt-cache search stuff | grep stuff | apt-get remove %s (or what it was)
<dabugas> i'm asking for it, i know. i'm using debfoster now. i think this will break up my system just a little bit slower :)
<Tm_T> haha
* dabugas just freed 80 MB of stuff he prolly needs
<dabugas> is there any way to dist-upgrade only the important priority packages?
<gdh> define 'important' 
<gdh> if you can define the packages you actually want, just do update then apt-get install package1 package2 ....
<gdh> (I agree it would be more logical to enter apt-get upgrade package1 package2....)
<dabugas> definition: well, packages have priority (if you apt-cache show adduser, for example you see that he has priority: important, not optional)
<gdh> that sounds like it'd be a job for dpkg, grep , awk, sed and bash :)
<gdh> I guess you're on dialup or something equally slow and evil/
<gdh> ?
<dabugas> not evil, exactly. but definately satanic.
<dabugas> 33.6 modem
<dabugas> not good enough for evil.
<gdh> pain.
<dabugas> thank god i got somebody to d/l the latest kubuntu
<dabugas> funny: debfoster asked me if i wanted to keep debfoster...
<frogtone25> i need help with something
<calilasseia> Hello ...
<frogtone25> when i play my movies on here i cant see a picture
<frogtone25> but i can hear the sound
<frogtone25> i have all my codecs 
<frogtone25> but i dont know whats wrong
<calilasseia> Quick introduction ... I've just installed Kubuntu... and I'mcompletely new to this ....
<calilasseia> Anyone who can help .... couple of things need sorting ...
<frogtone25> so can anyone help me out
<gdh> frogtone25: Do you have w32codecs from marillat installed?
<frogtone25> yeah
<gdh> frogtone25: Ah well, that's the only useful advice I have on the matter :/
<frogtone25> its in a win32 folder in my /usr/lib part
<frogtone25> well how do you delete them
<frogtone25> so i can reinstall them
<gdh> apt-get --purge remove w32codecs ?
<frogtone25> ok
<calilasseia> First of all I've just downloaded the Firefox installer tar.gz ...
<calilasseia> Thing is, I need to know how to install it in such a way that multiple users on the system can run it ...
<calilasseia> I take it this means intalling it as root ...
<gdh> calilasseia: whoo let me stop you there - no need.. firefox is already packaged (along with thousands of other software packages)
<gdh> no need to use tarballs
<calilasseia> Right ... so where do I get the package?
<gdh> calilasseia: go to the K menu -> System -> Kynaptic
<gdh> mozilla-firefox should be listed there
<calilasseia> Right ...
<gdh> if not, browse to /etc/apt and right click on sources.list.. then Actions -> Edit as root
<gdh> type /your/ password in, and remove the # from the start ofthe "universe" line
<gdh> then run kynaptic again, and press the Update button - that will show you /lots/ more packages
<libben> one Q, when u install kubuntu ? are you able to choose what to get ? i used ubuntu eaerlier and got alot of things that i dident want.
<calilasseia> Right ... Kynaptic is up and running ...
<gdh> libben: the default install will install packages that are useful for most people, in order to minimise the number of questions required to install (to make the install easier)
<gdh> libben: If you are concerned about disk space, simply remove unwanted packages afterwards
<calilasseia> I've got something called mozilla-firefox-en-gb or similar ... since I'm UK based I take it that's the one I want ...
<gdh> calilasseia: Yeh, that'll drag in any dependencies needed including FF itself
<libben> no thats not a problem...  im just a phreak on having it clean and light
<calilasseia> So I just double click on it ???
<libben> they should make it with a sub menu to choose what to get.
<libben> then it would be even more great =)
<calilasseia> Oh to save typing just abbreviate me to "Cali" ... everyone else on bulletin boards does :)
<libben> anyway, i just wanted to hear if kubuntu implemented such a thing for it? cause i understand that kubuntu is exactly the same, just that it uses kde instead of gnome.
<calilasseia> There's a long history behind the name choice I won't bore you with here :)
<gdh> libben: You heard right :)
<gdh> calilasseia: Any decent IRC client (including Konversation) supports tab completion.. I just type "cal" and press TAB.. andit completes your nickname and adds a colon + a space
<libben> I liked ubuntu, but i want it wit kde. but i dont want the fuzz.... but i want the autoupdating thing and all that.
<calilasseia> Wow ... something else to make me ditch Windows ...
<libben> im thinking of doing simple debian install and add kde and the things i want.
<gdh> libben: There is no 'auto update manager' system tray icon for KDE like there is for GNOME (the windows update-style thing)
<libben> k, so what u have then? =)
<gdh> libben: At present there's Kynaptic, a very simplistic version of 'Synaptic'
<calilasseia> So I just double click on the package name and it installs automatically?
<gdh> Adept may be the new manager in breezy... see the topic for more info
<libben> Synaptic is only gnome based ?
<dabugas> libben: gtk-based. you can use it without gnome.
<gdh> libben: well, it's just a GTK app, but generally yeh
<gdh> same as you can run KDE (Qt) apps on GNOME...
<gdh> they just break the 'look-and-feel'
<libben> so why isnt synaptic in kubuntu then?
<gdh> libben: Why isn't Konversation in GNOME? :)
<gdh> etc. etc.
<libben> =)
<libben> but isnt synaptic better app?
<libben> in ur own oppinion?
<gdh> neither are better than Konsole, IMO :)
<libben> true. im console lover to...  but sometimes its more easy for the eyes to find what ure looking for in a gui
<gdh> Kynaptic does a simple job reasonably well.
<gdh> Realistically it only needs a 'add universe + multiverse' option.
<gdh> and likely 'add marillat' ...
<libben> so whats the deal with kubuntu then? why not just run debian and install kde and the things u want?
<calilasseia> I just selected "Reinstall" then "Commit Marked Changes" ...
<gdh> Ubuntu releases every six months.
<gdh> hardware support is more timely
<calilasseia> Don't see anything happening ...
<gdh> desktop integration is much tighter
<libben> is this the same for kubuntu?
<gdh> libben: Kubuntu *IS* Ubuntu, just a different set of default packages
<calilasseia> I gathered that from the website ... same kernel and base level apps, just a different desktop ...
<libben> yeah... i know that. but u miss autoupdate, u miss ff, and so on... its not that its kde instead of gnome... its more diffrent than u first think
<gdh> autoupdate is a small omission. FF is mostly unnecessary with Konqueror
<calilasseia> Well thus far it's installed beautifully ... and found my net connection in an instant when Windows dismally failed to do so 
<libben> well, manys favorite chocis is ff. and konqueror is big also
<gdh> KDE is big - a desktop environment is big by nature :)
<calilasseia> Thing is though I'm a Firefox fan too, and I don't know how to integrate Macromedia Flash with Konqueror ...
<gdh> GNOME is bigger in my experience.. <shrug>
<calilasseia> Whichis another reason why I'm trying to install Firefox ...
<gdh> calilasseia: you need the 'multiverse' repository
<libben> apt-get install firefox
<gdh> for the flashplayer-mozilla package
<calilasseia> Wonderful, another nice steep learning curve ...
<gdh> calilasseia: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<gdh> most of this carries through to Kubuntu
<calilasseia> Taking a look now ...
<libben> i know that ubuntu is updated every 6 months. but that is also autoupdating... how is it for kubuntu? u gotta check for urself all the time?
<gdh> libben: Correct. hoary was the first Kubuntu release. there is still much work to do.
<libben> so ubuntu is more updated the kubuntu today?
<libben> +n
<gdh> <sigh> no. the official release for both is 5.04 - they release at the same time
<gdh> 5.10 in October will also happen simultaneously for Kub and Ub
<libben> but the update will work how for kubuntu?
<gdh> via kynaptic I expect
<libben> manually by console or the simplier gui
<gdh> since it's only a frontend to 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<gdh> in the same way that synaptic + the GNOME 'update manager' are
<libben> yeah...
<libben> hmm.. 
<libben> I want the mac feel. the menu at bottom wich gets magnified a bit when scrolled over... but im told that kde is more nice then gnome... ive used ubuntu over a month with gnome... and it was ok.. but i missed something.
<libben> the feeling wasnt really right
<calilasseia> Hmm ... so I've got to dive in and edit lots of text files then issue commands in a console window ???
<calilasseia> Going to take longer than I thought ...
<libben> calilasseia just in the beggning
<gdh> calilasseia: Like we said, Kynaptic is a basic app. Synaptic does all that in menus...
<gdh> feel free to install it .. from Kynaptic :)
<libben> after a while... ur getting understanding linux.
<calilasseia> Ah right ...
<calilasseia> Had a feeling something would crop up to make my life difficult :)
<libben> apt-get install Synaptic
<gdh> libben: Buy a Mac, in that case. :) don't dress up mutton as lamb..
<gdh> lower case 's' - all case-sensitive
<calilasseia> Hang on let's give this a try ...
<libben> better check what really to type, apt-cache search synaptic | grep synaptic
* dabugas wonders: can i delete all orphaned libraries found through debfoster without breaking the system?
<libben> gdh never =)
<gdh> right,it's time for bed :)
<gdh> nna
<libben> mac is shite. but ive allways fancy the menu
<calilasseia> Ah, dear old "man" ... something familiar :)
<libben> nn
<libben> ZzzZz
<calilasseia> Well that was fun ...
<calilasseia> apt-get returned a message saying it couldn't lock one of the directories it needed ... and asked if another process was using it ...
<calilasseia> Cured that ... now it says it's already installed ...
<calilasseia> Whee ...
<calilasseia> Now the next question is how do I tell KDE that it's there and add it to the menus?
<calilasseia> Looks like this is going to be a ***long*** night ....
<libben> try to start teh program first
<libben> calilasseia whats ur time now ?
<libben> dont be up all nite about it..
<calilasseia> Hre in the UK it's 02:11 BST ...
<libben> allways better to get some sleep and start over earlier
<libben> get some sleep then
<libben> and fight again tomorow
<dabugas> in greece it's 4:14
<dabugas> :(
<calilasseia> I've just spent two hours converting my machine to dual boot ... I can get Windows running but ti won't reinstall my broadband ... Kubuntu found my net connection in in instant but installing packages is another steep learning curve ...
<calilasseia> Sometimes I ***really*** hate computers LOL
<libben> no no ...
<libben> get some sleep
<calilasseia> OK ... my sytem says Firefox is installed ... but KDE doesn't seem to know anything about it ...
<dabugas> calilasseia: why are you having problems installed packages?
<calilasseia> Because I'm completely new to this game ...
<dabugas> by which you mean it's not in the menu -> internet -> firefox ?
<calilasseia> Nope ... all I've got in my menus are all the standard KDE apps ...
<calilasseia> OS has only been live about 40 minutes ...
<libben> sleep sleep sleep
<libben> i know its hard =)
<dabugas> calilasseia: can you run it from the terminal by typing "mozilla-firefox" ?
<libben> calilasseia type apt-get install tux-racer
<libben> =)
<calilasseia> Oh ... you mean run Konsole and type it in there ???
<libben> the type tux-racer in console and play some =)
<libben> then
<libben> get some sleep =)
<calilasseia> Give that a try, hang on ...
<libben> whats the game called that is like giana sisters or "mario"
<calilasseia> Command not found ....
<libben> maybe that was tux-racer =)
<calilasseia> Sod games, I want to get Firefox up and running ...
<libben> type apt-cache search game | grep racer
<libben> =)
<libben> installed the synaptic yet?
<calilasseia> Oh God this is getting too much ... I'll go to bed ...
<libben> just one last Q
<dabugas> calilasseia: try typing in the console sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox. what does it say then?
<libben> synaptic
<libben> installed that?
<libben> its gonna prompt for password..
<libben> wich will be your user password
<libben> btw... i need some sleep too
<libben> nite
<calilasseia> It seems to be doing something ... masses of text flashed past at light speed ...
<dabugas> really?
<dabugas> cool.
<dabugas> :)
<calilasseia> It seems to be installing ...
<dabugas> send me the last few lines of text in a priv
<calilasseia> How do I do that?
<calilasseia> I've copied the text ...
<dabugas> well, unfortunately i jsut realized that unregistered users can't send private messages
<dabugas> in any case. if you've got a line like this: Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main mozilla-firefox 1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1 [8801kB] 
<calilasseia> Right ... so how do I become a registered user?
<dabugas> everything is fine
<dabugas> i dunno.
<calilasseia> Oh I got lines like those ... and percentage counters ... and web addresses from which data seems to be being downloaded ...
<dabugas> ok, then it's working. you're fine. when it's finished you'll have mozilla-firefox installed
<calilasseia> And what's more it seems to be downloading pretty fast ...
<calilasseia> I'm on to "Get 16"or thereabouts ...
<dabugas> great. now i'm firefox-less, too so i'll begin that. unfortunately i'm on dial-up and i'll be lagging heavily
<calilasseia> Pity they don't supply it on the CD ...
<calilasseia> Once that's done, next step is plug in Flash ... sigh ...
<calilasseia> Meanwhile, I think my catfish are spawning ...
<dabugas> actually the next step is sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, which allows firefox and other Gtk apps (which are not programmed in Qt--the toolkit that KDE uses) to look like your other KDE programs
<calilasseia> The last bit of text in the console said ...
<dabugas> while you are waiting for the download you can fiddle with your desktop using the Control Center.
<calilasseia> > Updating the IM modules list for GTK+-2.4.0...done.
<calilasseia> > Updating the gdk-pixbuf loaders list for GTK+-2.4.0...done.
<calilasseia> Does that mean that KDE will now see it or not???
<calilasseia> Oh and in case you're wondering, there's a tropical aquarium beside me as I'm doing all this ... and my Corydoras panda are spawning :)
<dabugas> well, go to the menu and find out
<calilasseia> YES!!!!It's there!!!!
<calilasseia> Now I can try and install Flash too ...
<dabugas> the package is: libflash-mozplugin
<calilasseia> Can't find it in Kynaptic ...
<dabugas> it's in the universe repository. have you added that?
<calilasseia> Oh well, I'll get a bite toi eat, then head for bed ...
<calilasseia> Oh ...
<calilasseia> hang on ...
<calilasseia> Hmm.... don't seem to have that ...
<dabugas> well that's it, then
<ToyMan> wondering if someone could help me with my compiler confusion....
<calilasseia> Hang on, looking up the man entry for apt-get ...
<dabugas> i don't know kynaptic, so i can't tell you how to add repositories
<ToyMan> I have gcc-3.3-base / gcc-3.4 / gcc-3.4 base and gcc-4.0 base installed
<dabugas> you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list 
<dabugas> that's where the reps are
<dabugas> and then you just apt-get update
<ToyMan> but when I try to compile anything I get "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<calilasseia> OK, trying that ...
<ToyMan> so I went in to bash_profiles and edited my path to include /usr/lib/gcc, where the compiler seems to be residing...
<ToyMan> and I keep getting the same error msg...
<ToyMan> doesn't kubuntu have a compiler installed by default?
<dabugas> ToyMan: i don't know anything about this personally, but try asking in #ubuntu as this channel caters more to the kde side of things
<calilasseia> OK, edited the apt sources file ...
<calilasseia> Trying again ...
<dabugas> i think it does, but from what i've noticed here the discussions here tend to be kde-ish as the base system is identical to ubuntu.
<ToyMan> well, compiling isn't specific to either, but I'll try there too...
<calilasseia> Installation looks as if it's worked ... now to test it!!!
<calilasseia> Bugger ... Firefox shut down ...
<dabugas> it was working before right?
<dabugas> i mean firefox
<calilasseia> Firefox works ... but if I access a page with Flash content it seems to die ...
<dabugas> hmmm, try uninstalling the flash package (apt-get remove whatever-its-called) and going into a page with flash and downloading it from the missing plugins bar at the top
<chavo> I had a problem with flash in konqueror also.
<chavo> I installed the one from macromedia site and it works fine
<calilasseia> I need to eat ... and sleep ...
<calilasseia> I'll return to this some other time :)
<calilasseia> Thanks for your help everyone ...
<dabugas> cheers, g'night
<dabugas> i'm off, too
<calilasseia> Have fun everyone ...
<calilasseia> *** Exits stage left ***
<mushtaq> hi how to set X as default logon in kubuntu
<Spudchat> does anyone ever leave their laptop running overnight and come back to it and are unable to awaken it?
<mrdeath> hello all
<mrdeath> is there a usable kaghira package for breezy?
<mrdeath> kwin-baghira containts only window decoration
<mrdeath> no style and kicker applet
<mrdeath> :(
<mrdeath> baghira, sorry
<radis> sorry, I don't use breezy
<Moopere> i got breezy running here - wassup?
<mrdeath> Moopere: it seems that kwin-baghira is broken there
<mrdeath> package
<mrdeath> also this package is really old a little :(
<Moopere> oh right - I've never used it.  When you say broken do you mean bugs - or the package won't install at all?
<mrdeath> Moopere: package don't contains some files
<Moopere> let me check, wait 1
<mrdeath> a style library and an applet
<froggy25> does anybody know what to put into terminal to get the dma cut on so i can watch dvd movies on here
<froggy25> its hdparm something
<_root_symex> tem algum brasileiro ai
<sml12> when is an updated iso of kubuntu going to be released? are there daily iso builds?
<mrdeath> froggy25: you want to disable DMA or what?
<froggy25> no
<froggy25> enable it
<froggy25> its disabled right now
<mrdeath> hdparm -d1 /dev/your_device
<froggy25> as root or user
<mrdeath> as root sure
<Moopere> mrdeath: I got baghira here.  Theres no style, but there seems to be window decorations
<Moopere> mrdeath: Actually, perhaps I'm wrong - seems to show a 'baghira' entry in the widgets list, but nothing changes if I select it
<mrdeath> Moopere: i found an error. 
<froggy25> you have to configure baghira 
<froggy25> its not automatic
<froggy25> i just did it
<sml12> is there a location for updated kubuntu iso builds?
<mrdeath> froggy25: using which command?
<froggy25> no command
<mrdeath> pdkg-reconfigure?
<chavo> sml12, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<froggy25> just go into kde control center
<Moopere> I should really start submitting bug reports for breezy kubuntu - theres a lot still broken, and only a month to go
<froggy25> and hit style
<froggy25> select baghira
<chavo> but breezy is probably broken right now
<froggy25> and click on configure
<sml12> cool .. i'll check it out
<Moopere> I dont get a listing of baghira under style
<mrdeath> froggy25: are you using breezy? 
<froggy25> no
<froggy25> hoary
<Moopere> baghira under breezy appears to be broken
<froggy25> you have breezy
<mrdeath> the problem appear only in breezy
<Moopere> which is cool - but we should be puttingin big reports
<mrdeath> Moopere: i will write a bugreport now
<froggy25> did you install baghire using synaptic
<sml12> chavo .... great :)  .. now I have to toss up between the age old question .. ubuntu v kubuntu !  hehe
<froggy25> or did it come with breezy
<mrdeath> froggy25: i use apt-get alwlays
<froggy25> ok
<froggy25> try window decorations
<froggy25> under control panel
<chavo> Well, I prefer KDE so there's no question for me.
<froggy25> click on appearance
<mrdeath> froggy25: they works fine. but there is no styles available
<froggy25> thats odd
<froggy25> hold on
<froggy25> so baghira isnt in the widget style list 
<mrdeath> froggy25: the problem is that baghira .so built with gcc 3.4, but qt was built with gcc 4.x
<mrdeath> i'm writting a bug report now
<amgat> hi all. when I enter kuser, and try to modify permissions, i get the error message : kuser crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEV). This also happen sometimes with Konqueror. However - I have just set up another PC, and are experiencing the same problems there. Anyone else have this problem?
<amgat> i am running the kubuntu distro
<mrdeath> sent
<Rafae_Brasil> good night
<Rafae_Brasil> does somebody installed the moodin package for kde?
<Moopere> moodin - no, its not available from multi/universe is it?  Where would I find the package?
<mrdeath> Moopere: are you a ubuntu mantainer?
<Moopere> no, not me
<mrdeath> if i want to put a package to ubuntu repository, can i write an email to someone?
<Moopere> I should get involved in serious testing though - Kubuntu needs to have a lot of its rough edges fixed
<Moopere> yes, I think you would write to someone like riddell
<Moopere> or one of the so called MOTU (masters of the universe)
<mrdeath> oh
<mrdeath> okay.
<mrdeath> i want to make a package of ktranslator for ubuntu
<Moopere> yep, good.  I think the more quality software thats ported the better
<Moopere> A lot of the stuff we Kubuntuers have now is partially or totally broken though - its a testing/maintaining thing I suppose
<mrdeath> yep. i saw :(
<Moopere> anyone here know what version of KDE is going to ship with breezy?  Looks like it might be 3.4.2?
<mrdeath> yes
<mrdeath> 3.4.2
<Moopere> I guess if we're in feature freeze now, then we're going to get a slightly fixed vesion of whats now available
<Moopere> righto - must go a do something useful - ciao to all
<mrdeath> i plan to take part in bugfixing soon.
<mrdeath> i will have some free time soon 
<RabbitEars> what a good free dvd authoring software for linux 
<arcanistherogue> hey, how do i access my linux drives from windows?
<frank23> there is a ext3 driver for windows but I don't know the name
<arcanistherogue> see, i use linux for everything but gaming, and now im playing Battle Field Vietnam and want to use my music
<arcanistherogue> damn
<frank23> either that or have a fat32 partition
<arcanistherogue> this is much more complex than linux, its so much easier the way the drives are organized...
<arcanistherogue> i have an ntfs one O-o
<frank23> well google for a ext3 driver for windows
<arcanistherogue> thanks, i just found one
<arcanistherogue> ext2ifs
<arcanistherogue> well, ima play BF:V now
<arcanistherogue> good night
<icheyne> hi all
<icheyne> basic linux questions
<icheyne> how do I delete a folder in the root?
<kalenedrael> rm
<kalenedrael> er
<icheyne> rm -d does not work
<kalenedrael> rm -r
<kalenedrael> r for recursive
<icheyne> neither work
<kalenedrael> ...
<kalenedrael> rm -rf
<kalenedrael> define 'not work'
<icheyne> rm: cannot remove `/bridgetoofar/': Is a directory
<kalenedrael> ...
<icheyne> I'll try -rf
<kalenedrael> if that doesn't work, be root
<icheyne> rm: cannot remove directory `/bridgetoofar/': Permission denied
<kalenedrael> be root
<icheyne> that was with -rf
<kalenedrael> be root
<icheyne> it's the same as root
<kalenedrael> ....
<icheyne> weird
<kalenedrael> ls -l
<icheyne> ok
<icheyne> can I paste here?
<kalenedrael> see what the permissions are
<kalenedrael> yeah, if it's like one line
<icheyne> thx
<icheyne> hang on
<kalenedrael> (which it should be)
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  2192 2005-08-27 01:22 bin
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x    3 root root   264 2005-08-27 01:22 boot
<icheyne> drwxrwxrwx    2 root root    48 2005-09-04 07:50 bridgetoofar
<icheyne> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root    11 2005-08-27 01:14 cdrom -> media/cdrom
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x   11 root root 15000 2005-09-04 07:52 dev
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x  105 root root  5768 2005-09-03 22:00 etc
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x    4 root root    96 2005-08-27 10:15 home
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x    2 root root    48 2005-08-27 01:15 initrd
<icheyne> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root    28 2005-08-27 01:17 initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x   15 root root  4312 2005-08-29 18:40 lib
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x    8 root root   304 2005-09-03 19:21 media
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x    2 root root    48 2005-03-11 11:08 mnt
<kalenedrael> whoa, that's too long
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x    2 root root    48 2005-08-27 01:15 opt
<kalenedrael> umm
<icheyne> dr-xr-xr-x  116 root root     0 2005-09-03 20:15 proc
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x   14 root root   680 2005-09-04 07:45 root
<kalenedrael> that's way more than one line...
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  5512 2005-08-27 08:59 sbin
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x    2 root root    48 2005-08-27 01:15 srv
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x   10 root root     0 2005-09-03 20:15 sys
<icheyne> drwxrwxrwt   18 root root   704 2005-09-04 07:59 tmp
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x   12 root root   336 2005-08-27 08:34 usr
<icheyne> drwxr-xr-x   14 root root   336 2005-08-27 00:31 var
<icheyne> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root    25 2005-08-27 01:17 vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386
<icheyne> oh dear
<icheyne> sorry
<icheyne> :(
<icheyne> should have just taken that line
<kalenedrael> that's ok... don't do it again though :)
<icheyne> d'oh
<kalenedrael> anyway
<icheyne> drwxrwxrwx    2 root root    48 2005-09-04 07:50 bridgetoofar
<icheyne> sorry
<icheyne> it's the last one
<icheyne> I enabled everything
<icheyne> bridgetoofar
<icheyne> drwxrwxrwx
<icheyne> I won't!
<kalenedrael> you're root
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> odd
<icheyne> yes
<kalenedrael> see if there's anything in bridgetoofar that has incorrect permissions
<kalenedrael> i.e. won't let you write
<icheyne> good thinking
<icheyne> hang on
<icheyne> it's empty
<icheyne> :(
<kalenedrael> O.o
<kalenedrael> use 'ls -a'
<icheyne> even when showing hidden files
<kalenedrael> ok
<kalenedrael> hmm...
<kalenedrael> that is very strange
<icheyne> no joke
<icheyne> well it's not the end of the world
<icheyne> I might try again later
<icheyne> :)
<icheyne> when everyone is awake
<icheyne> very frustrating
<icheyne> thanks kalenedrael 
<kalenedrael> heh
<kalenedrael> no problem
<icheyne> see you later
<icheyne> :)
<spiral> hi
<ztonzy> morning (for europeans)
<r1kzun> sorry, i need help, my "numblock" make nothing
<r1kzun> i cant activate it
<r1kzun> :s
<r1kzun> hello?
<chakie> what could cause fonts the look like this: http://www.smultron.net/tmp/fonts.png
<chakie> or is it an effect?
<chakie> seen on this page: http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<chakie> the css specifies some weirdish fonts: "body { font-family: "Gentium", "URW Palladio L", "URW Nimbus Roman No9 L", serif;"
<GNAM> what about kubuntu-breezy betas?
<KWizzard> hi there
<OculusAquilae> hi KWizzard
<Juz_visiting> can some one give me a ftp site for seeing the packages in hoary, I don't want the iso, I want to browse the actual packages, trying to help a friend find the kernel headers
<Nalioth> Juz_visiting: packages.ubuntu.com
<Juz_visiting> tu
<Juz_visiting> which is the new one hoary or warty?
<Juz_visiting> he said he had "updated" to the latest release
<Nalioth> hoary is newest. breezy badger will be release next month
<ilba7r> any one use fluxbox
<spiral> hi
<snoogert> hi, when i try to compile grub under amd64, i've got this error: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"....
<Kamping_Kaiser> why are you compiling grub?
<snoogert> i've modify it...
<Kamping_Kaiser> right...
<jpatrick> that's odd...
<snoogert> but i've got that error... :(
<jpatrick> can't you reinstall via apt?
<snoogert> yes, i can but i need to recompile it, because i've modified it
<jpatrick> :/
<Juz_visiting> tnx folks .. maybe that will help him out with his packages ..
<mushtaq> hi is there are software to grab a moving cursor i mean to convert mouse movement to flash or something else
<ilba7r> !vlc
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, ilba7r
<ilba7r> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<edulix> hi !
<mushtaq> ubotu, will it capture the video ? 
<ubotu> Wish i knew, mushtaq
<edulix> anyone with kaffeine 0.7 ?
<edulix> I still have only 0.6 in my sources..
<mushtaq> sorry ubotu i thought you were telling me :d
<libben> i wanna install kubuntu, and do network install... doable
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be
<libben> also, whats the pros and cons with installing debian and getting kde installed manually or use kubuntu? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> Debian and Kubuntu will feel very different i expect
<Kamping_Kaiser> or do you mean Ubuntu and install Kubuntu on that?
<libben> no
<libben> i mean just clean install of debian. and getting kde for my own
<libben> what to i gain by taking kubuntu instead.
<libben> to==do
<Kamping_Kaiser> whaever you do don't try to turn Debian into Kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> libben: not sure agbout that
<Kamping_Kaiser> *about
<libben> kubuntu is debian with just some more updated packages from ubuntu project.
<libben> and my feeling is like, why kubuntu and all the extra fuzz, when u just can do a debian install and get kde on it.
<libben> or is it more updated things and more secured and stabled by going with kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> let me save you pain:
<Kamping_Kaiser> do not 'upgrade' Debian to Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<jpatrick> Kubuntu has a newer kernel
<libben> well, u can get that at the installation also ?
<libben> with debian easly
<jpatrick> what KDE version does Debian have?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends what your using i suppose
<amgat> anyone else having problems fetching the update from ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de
<jpatrick> libben: see: http://www.tuxmagazine.com/node/1000151
<libben> why aint ff in as default browser? and konq instead
<Kamping_Kaiser> because konq comes with KDE
<jpatrick> libben: Control Centre -> KDE components -> Component Chooser
<libben> bbl, gonna run to the store and buy a new seagate 200 gb hd, and make a new dual boot box.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<libben> well, im gonna turn this box to a fileserver and webserver and egdrop bots and so on.. so ill need it anyway.. this machine have 5 year on its neck.. with just a 40 gb seagate bararcuda and a 10 gb from a stripped xbox.
<libben> so im gonna throw away the 10 gb, and dual boot with the 200 and 40
<libben> my machine is a p4 1.7 so its decent for linux and quake3 anyway =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'just a 10 gig'
<libben> Kamping_Kaiser this is not a fast desicsion as it seems. ive been up since 10 this morning and been to 4 stores... 2 of them closed. and none had my seagate disc.
<Kamping_Kaiser> libben:  :/ bugger
<libben> found one store 2 miles away from here aprox, so gonna buy it there
* Kamping_Kaiser preferes western digital
<libben> 2 miles not english miles.
<libben> wd is good.
<libben> but i like seagate
<Kamping_Kaiser> each to thier own :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i don't know miles anyway
<libben> allways did since my first barracuda iv arrives.
<Kamping_Kaiser> try kms ;)
<libben> metric system owns =)
<libben> 20 kms =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<libben> well, i can manke that trip pretty fast anywa =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, go for it
<libben> point me to a network iso... or is it normal iso to download and choose netinstall from it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's a network instlal iso, not exactly sure where it is
<libben> how is ntfs in linux now? anygood? can it read and write, remember there were some probs with it earlier... i wanna have a part that can be seen in booth xp and linux.
<libben> how do i install with 686 for my box, i see that its only 386 iso files
<Kamping_Kaiser> ntfs writeing is not recomended
<Kamping_Kaiser> install 386 then dist-upgrade
<libben> so what then? fat32 ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fraid so
<Kamping_Kaiser> or ext2 and the xp module
<libben> but i can have ntfs reading without problem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure
<libben> so if i have 4.7 dvd-r isos from xp ... i can read them easily within linux? 
<libben> as long i dont try to write to the nfts part from linux and its bigger then 1 gb ? sorta?
<Kamping_Kaiser> libben: you may have to change a line in /etc/fstab, but otherwise no worries
<Kamping_Kaiser> well just don't write
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's safer not to
<libben> hmm.
<libben> bummer.
<libben> or not really. i wanna make the transition totally to linux.. but as long all my games wont run on it =) i need dualboot.
<Kamping_Kaiser> libben: you can write, but no one will feel sorry for you when it corrupts
<libben> haha =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/ yeh, same issue
<Kamping_Kaiser> i stoped playing games ;D
<libben> well.. theres tux-racer and some writing games that are good =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> havent played an fps for 4 months :S
<libben> wow
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i own all valvs stuff
<libben> install quake3 atleast
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have it somewhere, but havnt played that iether
<libben> rocketarena3 and urbanterror is damn fun 
<libben> i want 686 from start no iso for that or netinstall ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. IIRC the net iso will let you install it as part of the instlal
<Kamping_Kaiser> well, it does with Debian
<libben> http://www.compfused.com/directlink/896/ lol
<libben> sorry for spamming
<mushtaq> is there a way to record krfb ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no idea mushtaq sorry
<mushtaq> Kamping_Kaiser, do you have any idea about how to capture a video of your desktop
<mushtaq> i am getting a package called vnc2swf but that is not working
<Kamping_Kaiser> capture video of the desktop. um not that i can think of
<mushtaq> where are u from Kamping_Kaiser ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> living?
<libben> netherlands maybe
<mushtaq> Kamping_Kaiser, yep 
<libben> or maybe.... hmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> Australia
<Kamping_Kaiser> netherlands??
<Riddell> mrdeath: new packages should go to REVU for review.  what have you packaged?
<Kamping_Kaiser> me?
<libben> i was looking u up earlier.
<libben> thauth it was a nl isp
<libben> u had
<libben> my mistake
<libben> =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://Internode.on.net/
<Kamping_Kaiser> my ISP
<Kamping_Kaiser> mind you with a nic like ithis i forgive you :D
<mushtaq> anyone else with the knowledge of capturing the screen ? 
<mushtaq> ok thanks all 
<libben> anyone seen the pclinuxos thingy`?
<`Nomad> Hi.. I need help running "tomboy" on KDE.  It installs from apt-get all fine but I can't seem to get it to pop up 
<`Nomad> It looks like such a kewl note-taking and management applicaton
<`Nomad> oh, I just got it.. If I run it as "tomboy --tray-icon" it does appear. :) Seeeet!
<`Nomad> Thanks me!
<`Nomad> No problem, you're welcomed
<`Nomad> :)
<buz> any place to get amarok 1.3 debs?
<OculusAquilae> yes
<OculusAquilae> http://www.marcel.gamka.de/kubuntu-deutsch/alles/amarok-1.3.deb
<OculusAquilae> but you need taglib 1.4
<OculusAquilae> under http://www.marcel.gamika.de/taglib-1.4.deb you should find the taglib
<apokryphos> OculusAquilae: is that server down?
<OculusAquilae> why?
<apokryphos> because it doesn't seem to load
<OculusAquilae> sorry first has wrong link
<OculusAquilae> it must be http://www.marcel.gamika.de/kubuntu-deutsch/alles/amarok-1.3.deb
<OculusAquilae> but i can't reach the files hm
<apokryphos> they don't seem to exist :P
<OculusAquilae> hm
<apokryphos> (not there, that is)
<OculusAquilae> i ask the guy, who loaded up these files
<apokryphos> There's some available here, anyhow..
<apokryphos> !amarok 1.3
<ubotu> apokryphos: I don't know, could you explain it?
<apokryphos> !amarok1.3
<ubotu> amarok1.3 is, like, totally, at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=304006&postcount=54
<buz> thx
<OculusAquilae> apokryphos: he had to delete these files but he uploaded to http://www.marcel.gamka.de/kubuntu-deutsch/alles/amarok-1.3.deb and http://www.marcel.gamka.de/kubuntu-deutsch/alles/amarok-1.3.deb
<apokryphos> nope, don't seem to exist
<OculusAquilae> sorry i mean http://rapidshare.de/files/4249079/amarok-1.3_1.3-1_i386.deb.html and http://rapidshare.de/files/4249079/amarok-1.3_1.3-1_i386.deb.html
<buz> Resolving www.marcel.gamka.de... failed: Host not found.
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<apokryphos> aha
<OculusAquilae> i'll upload it on my server
<apokryphos> Too many users downloading right now. Please try again later
<buz> sux
<apokryphos> what an annoying hosting service :D
<buz> torrents any day
<OculusAquilae> thats because i upload it on my server apokryphos :-)
<apokryphos> OculusAquilae: who made those packages?
* apokryphos recommends filefront.com
<OculusAquilae> think author was it
<buz> http://pep.homelinux.net/~tonio/amarok-1.3_1.3-1_i386.deb doesnt work either
<apokryphos> even if I haven't had to use it yet :D
<apokryphos> buz: is that the one from the forum?
<buz> yes
<apokryphos> Hah.
<apokryphos> Hm, I don't seem to have a copy of it anymore :/
<buz> http://members.iinet.net.au/~gracey88/amarok-1.3-1_i386.deb works
<buz> also from that thread
<apokryphos> aha!
<buz> but i'd rather have one from a repository really
<apokryphos> I doubt it'll go into backports at this stage
<buz> i should start having dedicated uids for dedicated stuff ;)
* apokryphos has fun looking at lintian errors :P
<buz>   libtag1: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.0-7) but 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 is to be installed
<buz> crap
<apokryphos> dang packager ;-)
<OculusAquilae> if anyone needs the files http://www.oculusaquilae.de/kubuntu-amarok-1.3/taglib-1.4_1.4-1_i386.deb and http://www.oculusaquilae.de/kubuntu-amarok-1.3/amarok-1.3_1.3-1_i386.deb
* jpatrick makes use of wget
<jpatrick> hmm... errors
<buz> i'll stick with amarok until breezy comes
<buz> that's soon enough ;)
<apokryphos> newest hasn't been put in breezy yet
<apokryphos> I suspect they're waiting till nearer the very end; speedy amarok developers :D
<apokryphos> speedy release schedule
<OculusAquilae> apokryphos: taglib 1.4 isn't in breezy
<apokryphos> ok
<jpatrick> Errors were encountered while processing: amarok-1.3_1.3-1_i386.deb
<apokryphos> jpatrick: well, what were they?
<jpatrick> trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/amarok', which is also in package amarok
<OculusAquilae> yes, the package has the wrong name
<OculusAquilae> its named amarok-1.3 and it should be amarok
<jpatrick> renaming didn't help
<OculusAquilae> jpatrick: i'm uploading new files
<OculusAquilae> amaroK packages are up on my server http://www.oculusaquilae.de/kubuntu-amarok-1.3 , now packaged by myself and working (i think :-))
<r1kzun> mi teclado numrico, en KDe, solo funciona como root, que puede ser?
<Tm_T> you talar englese?
<OculusAquilae> r1kzun: which language is this, spanish?
<Tm_T> ;--P
<r1kzun> sorry
<OculusAquilae> we have an spanish channel too #kubuntu-es
<edulix> yeah, ,that's spanish
<r1kzun> my num block only work, in kde, like root
<r1kzun> no like user
<r1kzun> what could be?
<r1kzun> :s
<jpatrick> OculusAquilae: they didn't work :s
<jpatrick> trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde3/libamarok_artsengine_plugin.la', which is also in package amarok-arts
<OculusAquilae> jpatrick: deinstall old amarok first
<jpatrick> It removes quite a lot of things
<jpatrick> just kubuntu-desktop :P
<OculusAquilae> jpatrick: kubuntu-desktop is not a real package, it only has as depencies everything, what is in the standard install
<OculusAquilae> you can remove it
<jpatrick> I know
<OculusAquilae> k
<jpatrick> It did remove amarok-arts
<jpatrick> Now it can't process libtag1_1.4-1_i386.deb :/
<OculusAquilae> why that?
<jpatrick> Maybe I should remove the old one
<OculusAquilae> yes
<OculusAquilae> the old 1.4 one
<jpatrick> That fixed it :D
<OculusAquilae> k
<OculusAquilae> nice :-)
<jpatrick> :D wahey new splash
<jpatrick> Cool things they've added :)
<OculusAquilae> jpatrick: yes, this wikepedia thing is nice
<jpatrick> what wikipedia thing?
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> wiki tab?
<OculusAquilae> play a song and click in this context thing on wiki
<KWizzard> wikipedia is dead :D
<jpatrick> KWizzard: yes it is
<Tm_T> amaroK <3
<KWizzard> it seems to be a hurricane in Florida... :D
<jpatrick> No
<jpatrick> Amsterdam
<jpatrick> The server there is down
<OculusAquilae> and I need it at the moment :-(
<calilasseia> Hello there ...
<jpatrick> and it's up again!
<OculusAquilae> calilasseia: hi
<Tm_T> let's party!
<calilasseia> I've had Kubuntu up and running for about 12 hours ...
<Tm_T> ehm
<KWizzard> maybe they are upgrading the servers :D
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: but not everytime, when I need it :-)
<calilasseia> I managed to install Firefox ... don't shout at me because of my preferences :)
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: but not everytime, when I need it :-
<calilasseia> Trouble is, I need to install the Flash plugin ...
<OculusAquilae> calilasseia: k
<KWizzard> what? :D
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: wikipedia
<JessicaX^> Hello, everyone!
<KWizzard> OculusAquilae, are you registered there?
<JessicaX^> I'm having a problem getting KsmoothDock workin
<calilasseia> Now I've updated the repositories in the file apt-get uses (can't remember the name off the top of my head) ...
<jpatrick> JessicaX^: how?
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: what?
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: or better where?
<KWizzard> on Wikipedia
<calilasseia> Only thing is when someone last night gave me instructions, apt-get said it couldn't find the package ...
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: think so
<jpatrick> JessicaX^: installation was easy here
<calilasseia> So, any hints on installing Flash in Firefox now that Firefox is up and running???
<jpatrick> calilasseia: do you have universe etc enabled?
<JessicaX^> Well, i have a problem with "x11 headers" when it does the sanity check
<OculusAquilae> calilasseia: you want to install libflash-mozplugin, right?
<JessicaX^> also, KDE crashes when enabling the root login.
<calilasseia> Hang on I'll check ... what's the file again? I know it's in /etc ...
<jpatrick> JessicaX^: I think that there's a .deb package
<OculusAquilae> calilasseia: you want to install libflash-mozplugin, right
<jpatrick> calilasseia: /etc/apt
<usrx> calilasseia, why not download flash from macromedia.com?
<JessicaX^> how do i run .deb packages on kubuntu?
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: sorry /etc/apt/sources.list
<OculusAquilae> sorry wrong highlighting :-)
<jpatrick> JessicaX^: You install a .deb with the command dpkg -i
<JessicaX^> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<JessicaX^> ahhh
<JessicaX^> thne the filename?
<calilasseia> Macromedia threw a tarball at me and I've never used those things ...
<usrx> yeah
<JessicaX^> dpkg -i flename.deb ?
<OculusAquilae> to much people in here :-)
<jpatrick> yeah
<JessicaX^> thx
<JessicaX^> sorry, i'm not used to apt etc
<JessicaX^> not used debian before
<jpatrick> OculusAquilae: there only are 89
<OculusAquilae> calilasseia: it should be ok to install libflash-mozplugin
<jpatrick> JessicaX^: :)
<OculusAquilae> jpatrick: but many of them write something :-)
<JessicaX^> well, i like sudo
<jpatrick> I think Wikipedia's died.... again
<calilasseia> Got hoary universe as one of my sources ...
<JessicaX^> Also; how can i enable root login?
<JessicaX^> Seems to purposely crash
<jpatrick> JessicaX^: I wouldn't
<JessicaX^> I need to
<jpatrick> why?
<JessicaX^> It doesnt matter why
<usrx> heh
<jpatrick> ^
<JessicaX^> It's njot my computer, if i'm getting paid to enable root
<JessicaX^> Then they can have root with no password for all i care
<JessicaX^> ;)
<usrx> ouch
<usrx> that's just mean
<jpatrick> you can everyone with sudo
<JessicaX^> Okay
<JessicaX^> hmm, i'll cec it ut
<calilasseia> So shall I try running Firefox and installing direct?
<KWizzard> Oculus, so you are not registered at any wikipedia project?
<OculusAquilae> calilassei: have you tried to install libflash-mozplugin
<usrx> calilasseia, the firefox plugin wizard won't install it 
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: I am 
<usrx> you have to get the package or the tarball
<calilasseia> Ah right ...
<KWizzard> which language version?
<calilasseia> So I have to do it the hard way in a termina window using apt-get again ...
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: german
<calilasseia> Lovely ...
<jpatrick> JessicaX^: if you must https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<jpatrick> But I don't think you should it
<KWizzard> Oculus: you are from Germany?
<OculusAquilae> calilassei: you can do it via kynaptic too
<usrx> calilasseia, or kynaptic?  i just used the tarball from macromedia
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: yes
<calilasseia> Kynaptic?
<usrx> package manager
<jpatrick> K -> System -> Kynaptic
<calilasseia> Didn't seem to have its act together when I last tried it ... that's why I used apt-get ...
<usrx> its just a gui
<usrx> does the same thing
<jpatrick> you can use that tarball
<calilasseia> So it's libflash-mozplugin then ???
<OculusAquilae> yes
<calilasseia> Here goes ...
<jpatrick> yreah
<calilasseia> Weird ... it says I already have it ... ????
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: why do you ask?
<KWizzard> I just wanna know
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: if I'm registered?
<KWizzard> I am on Slovak wiki
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: k
<r1kzun> funciono :DDDDDDDDDDD
<aaaaaa> hello.
<usrx> calilasseia, it says its installed?
<OculusAquilae> aaaaaa: hello
<jpatrick> hello aaaaaa 
<KWizzard> btw, is it true that KDE is mostly made by German developers?
<calilasseia> Right, just to make sure, I've removed the old one usgin apt-get remove, and reinstalled again...
<aaaaaa> What's exactly the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<calilasseia> And the reinstall seems to be fine ...
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: The first developers were from germany
<buz> kubuntu is kde, ubuntu gnome
<jpatrick> aaaaaa: Kubuntu is  KDE 
<calilasseia> aaaaaa: the major difference is the desktop ... Kubuntu is spelt with a K because it has KDE ...
<buz> else its mostly the same stuff
<KWizzard> I thought so
<calilasseia> Ubuntu uses Gnome as its desktop ...
<calilasseia> Yay me for reading the web page :)
<aaaaaa> I downloaded the ubuntu livecd some time back, but was unable to browse documents created under xp and saved to the harddrive. Is this possible under kubuntu?
<calilasseia> Right, now I've got to check and see if Firefox accepts the plugin and runs a page with Flash on it ...
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: I think it was Matthias Ettrich who founded kde
<aaaaaa> What exactly is KDE?
<usrx> aaaaaa, should be possible on both kubuntu and ubuntu
<calilasseia> aaaaaa:  Don't know about XP ... are you using the NTFS filesystem in XP???
<jpatrick> aaaaaa: did you mount the HD?
<calilasseia> Only NTFS can be a bit of a pig even in XP itself, let alone outside ...
<KWizzard> Oculus: do you know him? :D
<calilasseia> Yet another reason I use XP CDs as dog frisbees :)
* usrx prefers to microwave them
<aaaaaa> Yes, NTFS. I just saved it to the mydocuments folder. But clicking the disk icon on the ubuntu livecd it gives me a whole different index of folders, none i knew from xp.
<jpatrick> aaaaa: KDE is @ www.kde.org
<OculusAquilae> KWizzard: no
<calilasseia> Which is why when I wanted a modern operating system I went for Lunix :)
<aaaaaa> jpatrick, i do not know how to mounth the harddrive.
<calilasseia> Argh ... dyslexic keyboard ... "Linux" ...
<usrx> aaaaaa, that was probably the wrong drive
<jpatrick> aaaaaa: that explains why couldn't see the files
<jpatrick> why you*
<nikkia> calilasseia: i like linux as much as anyone, but i'd find it hard to seriously call a clone of a 35yo operating system 'modern' :P
<jpatrick> You have to mount it first
<calilasseia> aaaaaa: if the OS was mounted as a dual boot and the partitioner set things up correctly then Kubuntu should be able to see your non-Linix filesystems ...
<calilasseia> OK, the UNIX base part may be 35 years old but it still pees all over Windows doesn't it??? LOL
<jpatrick> aaaaaa: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<nikkia> (and yes, i know linux is more or less a clone of the more modern unix versions, a mix of some BSDisms and SysVisms, but still)
<nikkia> calilasseia: not on everything, sadly
<jpatrick> aaaaaa: what you saw as filesystem was the CD
<nikkia> calilasseia: as little as its used, NT's protection system is more flexible
<nikkia> calilasseia: ie, proper ACLs
<calilasseia> Well let's put it this way nikkia ... I've spent 5 hours wrestling with Windows to get it to acknowledge my net connection ...lots of screaming and swearing ...
<nikkia> i still don't understand why the acl patch hasn't been made mainstream
<aaaaaa> jpatrick, thanks I will give it a try. Does this also work on the liveCD? Or only on the install?
<jpatrick> aaaaaa: both
<calilasseia> Yes Kubuntu saw it in an instant and said to me "Here's your net connection, happy browsing" ...
<aaaaaa> thanks.
<jpatrick> happy faster browsing
<nikkia> calilasseia: i'd say that modern (2k, XP) windows is a nice kernel, sat under an absolutely terrible userland
<jpatrick> aaaaaa: you're welcome
<aaaaaa> jpatrick: one more thing, where should i type this code?
<jpatrick> the console
<calilasseia> But then nikkia , I was one of those people who went for Amigas instead of PCs in the late 80s/early 90s ...
<nikkia> calilasseia: the NT kernel itself is pretty nice, what i'd expect from Dave Cutler - his history is with well designed and highly securable kernels - yes, you heard me say the NT kernel is very securable, it is!)
<jpatrick> command line
<aaaaaa> Is that in the startmenu?
<buz> nikkia: it was
<jpatrick> yes
<buz> before they put graphics in ring0
<aaaaaa> ok, bye.
<nikkia> buz, thats a userland issue :/
<buz> and cutler left ms
<jpatrick> bye
<calilasseia> Couldn't stand the horrible Intel CPU architecture as an assembler programmer (oh those were the days) ... 680x0 blew its socks off :)
<buz> it should be
<nikkia> buz, as i said, nice kernel, shame about the userland
<calilasseia> Well, so far this is proving to be a nice kernel, albeit one with a fairly steep learning curve ...
<calilasseia> Oh dear, looks like the Flash plugin is dying ...
<calilasseia> Just threw up another window and a dialogue box saying "fscommand is not a recognised protocol" ...
<nikkia> gah! i can't remember how to customize a style in xemacs :(
<calilasseia> Bugger ....
<calilasseia> Guess that install didn't work ...
<calilasseia> So, remove it ... try a different method ...
<JessicaX1> Heya
<JessicaX1> Sorry, the command kpg didnt work :(
<JessicaX1> kpkg
<jpatrick> dpkg << that
<JessicaX1> How is it i install deb files again?
<JessicaX1> ahhh
<JessicaX1> thx
<jpatrick> sudo dpkd -i
<calilasseia> Oh two Jessicas ...confusion reigns ...
<jpatrick> dpkg*
<jpatrick> nikkia: do you know where I can get QtRuby?
<JessicaX1> "requested operation requires super user priviledges"
<jpatrick> sudo dpkg -i
<JessicaX1> thx
<nikkia> jpatrick: yes
<nikkia> jpatrick: the same place as korundum
<jpatrick> because when I run the code it says there is no such thing as Qt
<calilasseia> Oh great ... here I am in the middle of trying to debug my browser plugin woes and my fish start spawning ...
<JessicaX1> Ahh, good good
<JessicaX1> It's installing it noiwi
<JessicaX1> iI)ii
<nikkia> jpatrick: ie, http://developer.kde.org/language-bindings/ruby/
<jpatrick> nikkia: that's the code I'm trying to run
<JessicaX1> Ruby is cute
<JessicaX1> mod_ruby is nice also :)
<nikkia> jpatrick: did you install qtruby AND korundum from there?
<jpatrick> No
<jpatrick> I downloaded via apt
<calilasseia> OK, let's see if this works ...
<JessicaX1> hurray
<jpatrick> nikkia: message = a.rb:2:in `require': No such file to load -- Qt (LoadError
<nikkia> jpatrick, hmmm, no idea then
<spiral> hi
<calilasseia> It doesn't like this ...
<nikkia> its probably mispackaged :/
<seaLne> jpatrick: the package in ubuntu is currently broken
<nikkia> there you go :)
<nikkia> seaLne: btw, you might know....
<jpatrick> Oh so I'll download it
<chakie> the python-qt package also has some broken parts
<nikkia> seaLne: where tf does 'gem' live in the ubuntu ruby packages? or doesn't it?
<seaLne> jpatrick: create a file called /usr/local/lib/site_ruby/1.8/Qt.rb
<seaLne> containing just "require 'qtruby'"
<jpatrick> okay
<seaLne> obviously without the quotes
<jpatrick> just the '' ones
<seaLne> yeah
<lonewolff> hmmm, is there any way to stop gamin from using so much cpu time?
<seaLne> nikkia: hmm i suppose shipping gem would kind of a go against a distro :)
<JessicaX1> wow..
<calilasseia> Right, just been to Macromedia ... their plugin installer is a tarball ...
<jpatrick> JessicaX1: now what?
<nikkia> seaLne: i suppose
<jpatrick> calilasseia: untar it
<JessicaX1> no...where the hell do i configure ksmoothdock
<nikkia> seaLne: but CPAN and PEAR both seem to get included by most distros
<jpatrick> JessicaX1: right-click it
<seaLne> ruby support is pretty crap in most distros atm
<nikkia> seaLne: i'd noticed
<JessicaX1> right click what?
<calilasseia> However, the question is this ... if I want the plugin to be accessible to Firefox for all users, don't I need to install it as root?
<seaLne> like my other ubuntu bug of the ruby kconfigxt prog not being installed
<jpatrick> JessicaX1: right click the dock
<JessicaX1> It installed, now i cant find
<jpatrick> seaLne: Thank you
<jpatrick> a little box is saying 'hello world'
<seaLne> jpatrick: it had me confused for a while
<jpatrick> I've been trying since yesterday to get it to work
<seaLne> now have fun trying to work out how to do anything with the non existant docs :-/
<JessicaX1> err
<jpatrick> :-/ okay...
<JessicaX1> jpatrick: the dock hasnt launched
<JessicaX1> :(
<jpatrick> :-/
<JessicaX1> the kicker is there
<calilasseia> OK, I have a tarball on my desktop ... shouldn't I move it somewhere else before unpacking it???
<jpatrick> move Kicker to the top of the screen
<jpatrick> calilasseia: no
<JessicaX1> hmm
<seaLne> jpatrick: the ruby version of the kde tutorial is about all there is apart from the bindings page, if you find anything more i'd love to hear :)
<jpatrick> KSmoothDock sits at the buttom
<jpatrick> seaLne: Okay
<seaLne> the ruby-talk mailinglist is where i've read some other pointers
<calilasseia> I take it that when it's unpackaged, the installer should be run via sudo then ...
<seaLne> and ofcourse if you dare to ask question on #kde-devel you get laughed at
<jpatrick> seaLne: is korundum broken?
<jpatrick> why?
<seaLne> "ruby is too slow" etc
<seaLne> not had any probs with korundum what you getting
<calilasseia> OK let's give this a try ...
<jpatrick> calilasseia: untar and inside should be a shell script
<jpatrick> run it in the konsole
<JessicaX1> Meh, i'll screw with it later
<calilasseia> Er, I seem to have lost my tarball ...
<JessicaX1> it launched, with all the settings
<jpatrick> :-/
<JessicaX1> still, did nothing
<jpatrick> If you right click a menu should pop up
<calilasseia> Got it ... it's on my desktop ...
<jpatrick> untar
<aaaaaa> hello, another question.
<jpatrick> aaaaaa: hello again
<aaaaaa> Does Kubuntu include a firewall/virusscanner?
<jpatrick> You can install one
<aaaaaa> on the live cd??
<jpatrick> no
<calilasseia> Right ... it's unpacked ... and as the Macromedia blurb said it would, it created a new directory when unpacked ... now I've got to cd to this new directory in a console window and execute the script apparently ...
<aaaaaa> mmmh, so the liveCD is unprotected?
<jpatrick> aaaaaa: No
<jpatrick> calilasseia: open the konsole
<jpatrick> and cd to the folder
<aaaaaa> Sorry, I don't understand. 
<calilasseia> Done that ... and done 'ls' to check the contents ...
<jpatrick> do ./flash-installer
<aaaaaa> Can someone get everything I'm doing whe nconnected to the internet?
<calilasseia> But the diectopry isn't there .,..
<jpatrick> or whatever the shell script is called
<jpatrick> aaaaaa: it's possible
<seaLne> aaaaaa: they can't connect to anything to get your files as you aren't running any servers they could access
<jpatrick> calilasseia: after cd-ing do ./<name of shell script>
<calilasseia> Bleh ... "extract here" ... slaps own forehead :)
<jpatrick> :)
<calilasseia> Right, I'm in the new directory ...
<aaaaaa> What about when I interface with a secure connection (SSL it's called if i'm correct). WOuld that still be secure and unable for others to interface with any part?
<jpatrick> ./flash-installer <- in the konsole
<calilasseia> It appears to be running ...
<jpatrick> Answer the questions on-screen
<calilasseia> It wants me to install it in a directory off my home directory ... shouldn't I install it somewhere else ???
<seaLne> aaaaaa: connecting to someone dosen't mean they can connect to you
<jpatrick> calilasseia: it's better if you run it as root
<jpatrick> do: sudo su before running the script
<calilasseia> That's what I asked a bit back JPatrick ... shouldn't this be done as root ....
<jpatrick> oppss
<calilasseia> Right, so cancel the curent run, and re-run as sudo su ... 
<jpatrick> yes
<calilasseia> OK, quut that run ...
<calilasseia> "Quit" ...
<jpatrick> "kill'
<calilasseia> It's OK, it had an option to quit as I was running, no need to kill it ...
<calilasseia> So the command is "sudo su /.flashplayer-installer" ...
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> sudo su then ./flash-installer
<aaaaaa> So others can't takeover the connection and for example change things at the other side of the secure connection where i logged in just because the kubuntu liveCD doesn't have a firewall?
<calilasseia> Ah, right ... I get it ... sudo su sets up a root shell ... I'm learning ...
<jpatrick> aaaaaa: noone's gonna attack you
<jpatrick> calilasseia: yes :)
<Nalioth> jpatrick: why sudo su?
<aaaaaa> ok, bye.
<calilasseia> Got the # prompt ... guess I'm root now :)
<jpatrick> Nalioth: *shrug*
<Nalioth> jpatrick: jpatrick sudo -s is safer
<jpatrick> oh ok
<jpatrick> calilasseia: install to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox for Firefox
<calilasseia> Right, it said "Installing as root, therefore installing system wide" or words to that effect ...
<calilasseia> Hang on ... checking that path ...
<Nalioth> calilasseia: in the future, use "sudo -s" for a root terminal, please. it gives you a 5-minute root terminal
<jpatrick> when it asks you about where to install install it there
<jpatrick> 5-minute.....
<calilasseia> OK ...
<calilasseia> And when I want to stop being root ...
<Nalioth> calilasseia: either "su <yourusername>" or if using sudo -s, in 5 minutes, it'll return to normal
<calilasseia> Got it ... path verified ...
<jpatrick> make sure you close any Firefoxes
<calilasseia> They were already closed before I started ...
<calilasseia> Appears to be done ...
<calilasseia> Now it's time to test it ...
<calilasseia> Firefoz says I have plugins for SWF and SPL filetypes ...
<calilasseia> NJow let's see if the plugin works ...
<calilasseia> OK, it didn't crash ...
<calilasseia> But all the text on the flash I viewed was invisible ...
<_StarScream> hi guys, i was just installing PHP4 and noticed that it dragged apache2 with it
<_StarScream> why does php need apache?
<calilasseia> StarScream: PHP needs a web server ... apache is your web server software ...
<seaLne> maybe you installed the apache2 php module?
<Nalioth> _StarScream: php isnt much good w/o a delivery mechanism
<seaLne> php4-cli dosen't
<calilasseia> Oh well, one good thing has happened today ... I'm going to be raising lots of baby fish ... :)
<Nalioth> calilasseia: congrats!
<calilasseia> The proud daddy to about 25 new baby Panda Catfish ... :)
<calilasseia> Nailoth, go here and see my fish pets ... http://calilasseia.0catch.com/biopets.html :)
<_StarScream> Nalioth: yeh but its usuable as a scripting language on the CLI
<calilasseia> Meanwhile, anyone know wny my Flash plugin renders invisible text?
<calilasseia> Page I tested was a Flash chat applet ... text is normally black .,.. but this time none appeared ...
<calilasseia> Or at least it was invisible ...
<Nalioth> _StarScream: ok, but evidentally, the devs didnt want it to be alone
<_StarScream> seaLne: ah php-cli is what i'm looking for . thanks
<c0rrupt_> ello
<Nalioth> looks like peter is outnumbered
<c0rrupt_> how can i chown a file to have no owner
<c0rrupt_> or be public
<calilasseia> Don't know about "no owner" ... but if you want to make it public try "chmod 0777 filename" ...
<Nalioth> c0rrupt_: chmod 777 filename    (everyone will own it execute and read and write
<seaLne> c0rrupt_: a file can't not have an owner chmod a+r filename to make it readable by everyone
<c0rrupt_> b/c i want it accesable to my tftpd server..
<c0rrupt_> thanks guys
<calilasseia> Ah of course ... +r ... forgot about the nice args ...
<libben> finally
<libben> time to play with my new hd
<Nalioth> back to the nap
<seaLne> calilasseia: they also don't trample over the rest of the existing perms
<calilasseia> True ...
<calilasseia> I'm going to have to wrap this up ... re-assemble my PC in its original config until I can sort out several nasty messes with the new setup ...
<calilasseia> And before that, I want some food :)
<calilasseia> Thanks for everyone's help, and have fun while I'm away ...:)
<mornfall> heh, chmod 777 on an ftp server is a nice way to get hacked
<mornfall> (if you allow stores on that, well...)
<mornfall> (it should be more along the lines of 644 for files and 755 for dirs)
<c0rrupt_> its tftpd
<c0rrupt_> only 1 file..
<jpatrick> anyone knows what the Ruby 'gets' is in Python?
<jpatrick> know*
<libben> im about to smash in my new 200 gb hd... thinking of making one part ntfs for storing some xp things on it and be able to get it from linux.... what was the other solution with ext2 and xp app to get access to it?
<libben> thinking of making one gb swap... to much?
<libben> and temp folder like 500 mb
<jpatrick> libben: http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<jpatrick> libben: 1GB might be enough
<libben> might? =)
<libben> 2 gb then =)
<jpatrick> I have 1.3 GB swap
<libben> why?
<jpatrick> And 128MB RAM :p
<libben> 768 ram
<jpatrick> which sucks
<libben> no ddr though
<libben> my pc is 5 years old.
<jpatrick> 2 should do
<libben> ofcourse it should do
<libben> but for what =)
<jpatrick> :p
<jpatrick> my computer's 4 years old :(
<libben> mine is a p4 1.7
<jpatrick> mine's a Pentium II :(
<libben> wow =)
<jpatrick> I hate it.
<libben> go figure
<jpatrick> Can't use Firefox mostly
<libben> anyone else has any pointers on the partitions?
<libben> Im thinking of / (196 gb) /swap (2 gb) /temp (1 gb) and what more..... hmmm...
<libben> could make my own /home
<libben> but thats a bit much i think
<jpatrick> do that!!
<jpatrick> If you need to reinstall or want to install a distro you won't lose your files
<libben> maybe /home (192 gb)    / (5 gb)    /swap (2 gb)    /temp (1 gb)
<libben> if i make a /home it wont interfer with /
<jpatrick> err.. /  5GG?
<jpatrick> gb*
<libben> - / is the whole system and my /home unless ive made my own homo
<libben> homo =)
<jpatrick> have: / 100GB /home 95 swap 3GB /tmp 2 GB
<libben> isnt it supposed to be like one /home and one /
<libben> why should i have 100 gb for /
<seaLne> i'd have thought 20Gb for / should be plenty?
<jpatrick> what about the rest?
<libben> seaLne yes it is. if u also have a partition for /home
<seaLne> if you are going to be burning DVDs you might want to make /tmp bigger
<libben> ill be burning dvds alot =)
<libben> but why should tmp be bigger for that reason?
<seaLne> to create the temporary image in
<libben> well all images are allready made 
<seaLne> before it is burnt to disk
<libben> lets say i got myself a movie from a torrent site that contains my holiday, and i unpack it and burn it... should it be more tmp space?
<libben> and why if thats the case
<seaLne> no it would be if you were creating a new dvd with something like k3b
<seaLne> to backup your holiday videos that you had downloaded
<libben> with creating u mean like using software for editing and clipping the film?
<libben> http://img42.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc121&image=822_b94camel2mo.jpg
<libben> wrong chan sorry
<libben> have like 13 chans and writing in 7 of em.
<seaLne> libben: but i think everyone here will given you slightly different answers to partitioning. i like having /boot swap / /usr/ /var /tmp /home
<libben> seaLne are u a sysadmin at work?
<seaLne> or if not a stand alone desktop /local instead of /home
<seaLne> libben: err yeah :)
<libben> why the /usr /var 
<libben> oooh =) thats why =)
<libben> well, for home desktop, thats not gonna be flooded.
<seaLne> nah so less partitions are better so you don't end up having to much space somewhere and not enough elsewhere
<libben> its enough with / /tmp /home /boot /swap
<seaLne> yeah
<libben> last time i made a /boot i gave it 16 mb
<libben> and its still ok... but feels so weird =)
<jpatrick> I think 32MBs is better
<seaLne> depens if you clean out old kernels
<jpatrick> yeah
<seaLne> but with a 200Gb disk i wouldn't worry about wasting a few Mb
<libben> but whats the dela with / and /home
<seaLne> i think you would want / atleast 10Gb
<libben> if i set a /home part also... it will never be on the / part.. and i can easly install new distro and wipe everything else.. and i still have everything in /home.
<seaLne> better a bit bigger
<seaLne> libben: yep
<seaLne> good for playing about
<libben> so in / partition it will be the whole system, like gimp games and everything else that i install... and /home will be where well, some programs will be installed there... but that is something u clean out when ur done... but u will have all the personal storage there
<jpatrick> yes
<libben> then i still dont understand ur reason for a 100 GB / =)
<libben> cause i dont think im about to install 100 gb open source =)
<jpatrick> ;)
<libben> but a / of 10 - 30 gb is nice
<jpatrick> If I had a 200GB HD I'll use everything
<libben> for / ? 
<libben> even when u gonna set a /home 
<jpatrick> No I'll halve it
<libben> where would u put 100 gb of files on / when u have a own part for /home
<jpatrick> never mind
<libben> but i wanna know how u think =)
<jpatrick> I'm suffering on 15GB
<libben> =)
<libben> well... u have it all bloated =) or do u actaully have it filled with programs that u use on daily basis?
<jpatrick> Some how bloated
<libben> clean clean clean =)
<jpatrick> :p
<libben> well im of to get dirty with my new hd... anyone point me to windows boot loading 
<libben> i dont wanna use grub..
<jpatrick> :-/
<libben> well... its pretty easy with grub anyway, and if i flush it all.. and just wanna run windows, theres a program to restore the boot process?
<libben> so i dont sit there with grub all day long.
<jpatrick> You'll probably need something like BootMagic
<libben> that will fix my mbr record so its back do booting xp only?
<jpatrick> what are you trying to do?
<libben> im thinking of boot process.
<libben> of dual booting
<jpatrick> keep GRUB then
<libben> thinking of skipping grub
<libben> cause sometimes i get rid of linux,.. dont know why =) 
<jpatrick> :O
<libben> and then i dont wanna sit there with just grub every startup
<libben> wanna get back to xp mbr process.
<jpatrick> :O
<denker> hi all
<DaDave> KDE runs very slow on my pc. i have a athlon with 700Mhz and 300mb ram. (and a quite fast IDE Harddisk). is there something i can do to speed up KDE a bit?
<Tm_T> DaDave: try to run kpersonalizer
<Tm_T> it'll give an easy way to control that ;)
<DaDave> what does kpersonalizer do?
<DaDave> Tm_T:  ok turned everything of in kpersonalizer...
<Tm_T> helped?
<DaDave> Tm_T: hnm. a bit. but not much.
<DaDave> opening a browser window or a fodler is still very slow.
<Tm_T> Konqi?
<DaDave> yeah konqi.
<Tm_T> well, keep one konqi open and use tabs, fasten up it alot
<DaDave> yeah, thats how it works currently. altough very slow...
<Tm_T> I used konqi in p2 200MHz 63M ram and it was usable
<DaDave> starting a konqi window need about 10-15 secounds.
<DaDave> is this normal?
<DaDave> starting an xterm needs about 3 secounds?
<DaDave> hmm xterm should be there immediatly i think, shouldn't it?
<_daniel> hi
<_daniel> i need some help
<_daniel> how do i download drivers for my s3 supersavage graphiccard i cant find it
<_StarScream> DaDave: erm...10-15 is quite odd mine is <2sec on g3 800 without pre-loading
<DaDave> _StarScream: what is a g3? is it a mac?
<_StarScream> DaDave: yeh
<_StarScream> ibook g3 800
<krystoff>  hi there, please i'm trying to get kcolorchooser working, i've installed kdegraphics but i have no applet for color chooser ? any idea where i'm wrong please ?
<DaDave> hmm okay. i don't know if this is comparable to my lame slow pc...
<_StarScream> DaDave: what spec is your lame slow pc?
<_StarScream> krystoff: kde-utils?
<krystoff> _StarScream: really i wqs sure it's part of kdegraphics
<krystoff> gonna try it
<DaDave> _StarScream: athlon 700Mhz, 398Mb Ram, up-to-date 80gb harddisk.
<_StarScream> DaDave: your lame slow pc is quite alot faster than my g3 :)
<DaDave> _StarScream: then why the hell does ir respond so slow :-)
<_StarScream> erm... do hdparm -tT /dev/hda (if hda is your primary drive)
<krystoff> okthe package is kcoloredit
<krystoff> that's why :)
<_StarScream> DaDave: also give the output of  free -m
<DaDave> /dev/hda:
<DaDave>  Timing cached reads:   564 MB in  2.01 seconds = 280.64 MB/sec
<DaDave>  Timing buffered disk reads:   42 MB in  3.10 seconds =  13.55 MB/sec
<DaDave>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<DaDave> Mem:           377        330         47          0          4        123
<DaDave> -/+ buffers/cache:        202        174
<DaDave> Swap:          486         17        469
<DaDave> sorry for the long paste...
<_StarScream> DaDave: hmm..sorry
<_StarScream> no idea
<_StarScream> those are fine
<_StarScream> faster than mine in fact
<krystoff> mm ir's not the same as i saw before :s
<_StarScream> DaDave: open a konsole and launch konqueror that way
<_StarScream> see if the output gives any clues as to whats going on...
<_StarScream> also have a look in /var/log/messages
<_StarScream> see if there is anything its trying to do that it doesn't have permission to do
<_StarScream> thats the only thing i can think of that would cause it to be slow
<DaDave> _StarScream: no output from konquerror at all...
<DaDave> the whole fucking user interface is very slow.
<Tm_T> bah
<_StarScream> DaDave: hmm sorry ....don't know what else to suggest..
<fatejudger> ays	editdelete
<fatejudger> 	IPSec	0.0.0.0	UDP 500/500	always	editdelete
<fatejudger> 	PPTP	0.0.0.0	TCP 1723/1723	always	editdelete
<fatejudger> 	NetMeeting	0.0.0.0	TCP 1720/1720	always	editdelete
<fatejudger> 	DCS-1000	0.0.0.0	TCP 80/80	always	editdelete
<fatejudger> 	DCS-2000	0.0.0.0	TCP 80/80	always	editdelete
<fatejudger> 	DVC-1000	0.0.0.0	TCP 1720/1720	always	editdelete
<fatejudger> 	Remote Admin (Dad)	192.168.0.101	IP (0) 4898/4898	always	editdelete
<fatejudger> 	Remote Administrator	192.168.0.100	IP (0) 4899/4899	always	editdelete
<fatejudger> 	Virtual Server SSH	192.168.0.100	IP (0) 22/22	always
<fatejudger> well that was the wrong paste
<fatejudger> stupid KDE
<fatejudger> is there a way to organize the items in the KMenu in alphabetical order?
<DaDave> damn amarok freezes every time i try to listen to an audio stream...
<fatejudger> then don't use amarok
<fatejudger> it sucks
<fatejudger> Kaffeine or Mplayer is much better
<douglas> is the package openoffice.org2-kde broken?
<djib> fatejudger: amarok is excellent
<djib> it has its own problems
<djib> but It's getting better everyday
<fatejudger> the open office package doesn't work very well
<fatejudger> it's old though
<fatejudger> just get the debian packages from openoffice.org
<fatejudger> djib: it has almost no support in KDE, unlike Kaffeine
<djib> ie ?
<fatejudger> djib: well, for starters, it doesn't integrate into firefox
<DaDave> fatejudger: yeah, but can i listen to mp3 streasm with kaffein?
<fatejudger> yeah
<djib> fatejudger: I've never seen a program as good as amarok to deal with big mp3 databases
<fatejudger> djib: that's true, it's like Windows Media Player
<fatejudger> djib: it handles a ton of music
<djib> I tried madman, rhythmbox, ...
<fatejudger> djib: however, I have all of my music on a network folder, and I organize it perfectly
<fatejudger> you can always use both players
<djib> Well let's say it's excellent for a Newbie lire me
<fatejudger> the interface is very nice
<fatejudger> and windows-like
<fatejudger> which is a good thing
<fatejudger> but kaffeine just has more support in KDE
<fatejudger> it would be nice to have more options though
<douglas> is the package openoffice.org2-kde broken?
<douglas> whoops
<douglas> sorry
<douglas> I didn't read, I'm dumb
<djib> by the way fatejudger, how the hell can you choose which subtitle you want to open with kaffeine ?
<fatejudger> subtitle?
<djib> yep
<fatejudger> like subtitles in movies?
<djib> no, I mean when they are in a text file
<djib> like with divX
<fatejudger> ah
<fatejudger> I don't know if Kaffeine does that
<djib> yes it does
<fatejudger> hmm
<fatejudger> well I don't really konw
<fatejudger> *know
<fatejudger> all my movies are in English
<fatejudger> I don't need subtitles
<djib> because when the subtitle file has exactly the same name as the movie file, it asks if I want to read it as well
<djib> My english is not good enough yet ;)
<fatejudger> djib: it seems fine to me
<fatejudger> djib: what exactly do you speak?
<djib> French
<Hamsterchen> hallo
<djib> hey Hamsterchen 
<fatejudger> French...
<fatejudger> do you still live in France?
<djib> yes I do
<djib> why's that ?
<Hamsterchen> Kann mir jemand mit der Installation und der Konfiguration einer pcmcia-Wlan-Karte helfen?
<fatejudger> holy shit
<fatejudger> what language is that?
<djib> german
<fatejudger> damn
<fatejudger> Zeig Heil!
<fatejudger> lol
<djib> ^^
<Hamsterchen> shell I speak englsih in this channel?
<djib> yes
<fatejudger> yeah, that would be good
<Hamsterchen> k
<Hamsterchen> I'm looking for someone who can help me to install and config a pcmcia wlan-card
<djib> can you go to http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php ?
<djib> it doesn't work here
<fatejudger> ?
<djib> it says impossible to connect
<fatejudger> yeah, it's down or something
<djib> damned it seems that half the world is down today !
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: I'm not very good with the wireless
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: at least in Linux
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: I've never gotten my wireless card to work in Arbiter
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: well, it worked, but I didn't know how to tell it to connect to an AP
<djib> anyway
<Hamsterchen> I think it works but it can't connect to my router
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> I don't know any commands for it
<fatejudger> however, KDE seems very easy to use
<Hamsterchen> me too
<fatejudger> I think it's in the control center
<fatejudger> I believe it works via GUI
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: do you live in Germany?
<Hamsterchen> it is there but I don't know what is wrong
<Hamsterchen> yes
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: east or west?
<Hamsterchen> west
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: ah, the nicer area right?
<Hamsterchen> yeah^
<Hamsterchen> ^
<Hamsterchen> ^^
<Hamsterchen> damn laptop keyboard
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: by the way, you speak excellent English
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: don't they teach you both languages simultaneously?
<Hamsterchen> do you mean this ironic?
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: no, I didn't mean it was ironic
<Hamsterchen> becouse I think my english is ver
<Hamsterchen> really worse
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: really worse
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: lol
<Hamsterchen> ^^
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: the only other language I know is spanish, I took that for about 9 years
<Hamsterchen> where do you come from?
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: the US
<Hamsterchen> and where exactly?
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: California
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: I'm sure you know where San Francisco is right?
<DaDave> is there a playlist like the media library available for linux? (something where i can see some streaming sources like in winamp)?
<Hamsterchen> the nice sunny california.
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: I live about 1 and 1/2 hours north of San Francisco
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: yeah, it's quite a pleasant day
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: about 80 degrees
<fatejudger> Hamsterchen: Fahrenheit that is
<Hamsterchen> Celsius^^
<fatejudger> C = (80-35)/1.8 right?
<fatejudger> or is it 20
<fatejudger> or 25...
<fatejudger> damn
<Hamsterchen> don't know but water boils at 100C
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> I got that part
<fatejudger> and it freezes at 0
<Hamsterchen> right
<fatejudger> what is the hotkey for the degree sign
<fatejudger> ?
<Hamsterchen> when does water boils in Fahrenheit?
<c0rrupt_> im nessus'ing the planet
<fatejudger> I dunno, it's like 170
<fatejudger> some weird ass number, I tend to use the celcius scale more often for that kind of stuff
<Hamsterchen> so Celisus X 1.7 = Fahrenheit ?!
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> it's like F = (C - 25) * 1.8
<Hamsterchen> il look it  up on google
<fatejudger> just google "80 degrees fahrenheit in Celsius"
<fatejudger> and it'll give you the answer
<fatejudger> using google calculator
<Hamsterchen> it's 176 F
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> no it isn't
<fatejudger> you'd be boiling
<Hamsterchen> I tipped 80 C into the Calculator and then it said 176F
<fatejudger> yeah well it isn't 80 degrees celsius here
<fatejudger> it's 80 degrees fahrenheit
<Hamsterchen> that's why I said "Celsius^^"
<fatejudger> 80 degrees Fahrenheit = 26.6666667 degrees Celsius
<nikkia> 30C here right now, which is way too hot for 9:20pm IMO
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> I was in sauna just a moment ago, over 80 ... hhhot
<nikkia> tm_t, you can get out of a sauna
<nikkia> as much as i've tried stepping outside the universe, it doesn't work
<Tm_T> =)
<Hamsterchen> here it's also about 30C  but that's my foult. Just got 3 PC's running in my room
<Tm_T> nikkia: yeah, and I like to be in hot sauna (for a short moment)
<Hamsterchen> hehe
<Tm_T> finnish summer is short but atleast not much snow ;)
<Hamsterchen> we've got snow at winter
<Hamsterchen> or spring
<Hamsterchen> then it's about -5C
<Hamsterchen> sometimes a littlebit colder. but never more then -10C
<Tm_T> that's hot to be a winter
<nikkia> heh
<douglas> Where can I find, OOffice.org2 beta2 debian packages?
<Tm_T> it's normal to have -25'C and so on =)
<Hamsterchen> not in Germany
<nikkia> tm_t, worst i ever experienced, was a january i spent in wisconsin
<Tm_T> your loss
<nikkia> tm_t, -40C, -55C with windchill
<Tm_T> nikkia: yeah, I know the feeling
<Hamsterchen> oh OO
<Tm_T> nikkia: happens here too sometimes
<fatejudger> douglas: on the openoffice.org website
<nikkia> and the other extreme, was when i was living in california, and it was 112F
<Tm_T> =)
<Hamsterchen> ^^
<fatejudger> nikkia: what, in Death Valley?
<fatejudger> nikkia: it never gets that hot here
<nikkia> fatejudger: no, it was a particularly hot day in the bay area in '95
<fatejudger> nikkia: well that's where I live
<fatejudger> nikkia: where were you located at?
<nikkia> fatejudger: i live in the UK *now*
<nikkia> fatejudger: at the time, i was living in mountain view
<fatejudger> nikkia: hmm, you were on the east side of the bay area?
<fatejudger> I'm not exactly sure were moutain view is
<nikkia> fatejudger: mountain view is about 10 miles north of san jose
<fatejudger> oh that's right
<fatejudger> I live in Windsor
<nikkia> just between palo alto and sunnyvale
<fatejudger> a little ways north of there
<Hamsterchen> the british Windsor?
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> the California one...
<Hamsterchen> there is also one?!
<fatejudger> there are a bunch of Windsors
<nikkia> Hamsterchen: rule #1 of british town names: there will be at least 5 towns in the US called the same thing :P
<fatejudger> lol
<Hamsterchen> Springfield^^
<nikkia> (altho we do quite well for ourselves with 'boston' :)
<Hamsterchen> nikkia do you know how to config a pcmcia wlan card under kubuntu?
<nikkia> Hamsterchen: config in what sense?
<Hamsterchen> that it works^^
<Hamsterchen> got the problem that it has got all the information id needs (eg. ssid key etc.) but it can't connect to my router
<Hamsterchen> maybe it loads the wrong driver, becouse the crad has 2 leds and they are not blinking or even "on".
<douglas> fatejudger: I can't seem to find a deb package of beta2, or anything for that matter
<Hamsterchen> an idea nikkia?
<nikkia> nope
<Hamsterchen> hmmm
<Hamsterchen> someone an idee in which channel I could aks such questions?
<libben> need some help with this now =)
<libben> whats the file to change the monitor settings.
<libben> i can only get 60 hz in high res
<libben> and my monitor supports higher
<libben> k, weird.
<libben> why cant i use su?
<_StarScream> libben: sudo
<libben> i type su in console and it gives me error mess
<_StarScream> libben: there is no superuser
<_StarScream> ubuntu uses sudo
<_StarScream> to escalate privs
<libben> but in ubuntu u just typed su?
<libben> or was it sudo
<_StarScream> it was sudo
<libben> hmm
<_StarScream> if you do sudo passwd root
<_StarScream> then you can use su
<libben> k.
<libben> so what do i do know ?
<_StarScream> up to you which you choose
<libben> when i wanna do something
<_StarScream> well sudo command
<_StarScream> then put in your password
<libben> libben@burken:/etc/X11$ sudo kate
<libben> Password:
<libben> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-libben" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<libben> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<libben> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<libben> libben@burken:/etc/X11$  
<libben> doesnt work any good for me.
<jpatrick> you want to use kate?
<_StarScream> erm...thats not how you use kate
<jpatrick> kdesu kwrite /path/to/file/
<_StarScream> kdesu kate
<libben> lol
<libben> alot diffrent from ubuntu ill take it
<_StarScream> libben: not really..thats a KDE thing 
<jpatrick> well just the command and app
<djib> how do you sudo a complex operation ?
<jpatrick> such as?
<djib> like cat blahblah >> blahblah2
<_StarScream> djib: like what?
<libben> btw, i wanna change my resolution and all that
<odat> anyone know how i completely remove gnome?
<libben> in ubuntu i remember i typed something like reconfigure dpkg something
<djib> apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop ?
<djib> _StarScream: like cat blahblah >> blahblah2
<_StarScream> djib: just jam sudo infront of it
<seaLne> sudo cat blahblah >> blahblah2
<jpatrick> lol
<djib> well it doesn't work when blahblah2 belongs to the root
<libben> what do i type to reconfigure my monitor?
<libben> and all that?
<djib> libben: dpkg-reconfigure xsession-xfree84
<jpatrick> xfree84?
<jpatrick> djib: try sudo -s
<odat> anyone know how i completely remove gnome?\
<djib> isn't it xfree84 ?
<jpatrick> it's Xorg
<djib> i know it's xfree somethink
<djib> ok sorry
<libben> dpkg-reconfigure xsession-xorg
<libben> then?
<djib> I'm pretty new with kubuntu, I'm an ex debian
<djib> then follow the instructions on the screen
<djib> configuring the screen comes at the end
<seaLne> didn't think debian was that out of date to use xfree84 :)
<libben> xsession-xorg is not installed =)
<libben> wich is it now =)
<djib> ???????????
<djib> well you can try xfree84
<seaLne> 86
<djib> yes, that's it !
<libben> wich does kubuntu use?
<seaLne> xorg
<djib> there is also krandrtray
<libben> so what to type then?
<seaLne> what you trying to change?
<djib> libben: try krandrtray
<djib> it's a program
<djib> to resize the screen
<libben> that nothing for me.
<libben> resolution right.
<libben> its the Vertical values and Horizontal values that are wrong.
<libben> i just wanna be able to have 85 hz again.
<libben> instead of this 60 hz
<djib> libben; then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<libben> xserver =)
<libben> i typed xsession
<seaLne> might be simplest to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<djib> oh yeah sorry, that's what I wrote
<libben> seaLne:  well u need to run the reconfigure to make it take place?
<libben> its simple to edit the file..
<libben> but mustn i do something more after the file editing.
<seaLne> just restart X
<djib> seaLne: if you edit xorg.conf manually, you can't use dpkg-reconfigure afterwards
<libben> that was my view on it also =)
<libben> u fuck it up.. better use the reconfigure thing
<djib> libben: you must restart kde and kdm
<seaLne> djib: shouldn't stop it
<djib> seaLne: it does
<seaLne> well i've always written my own config i suppose
<djib> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<djib> # again, run the following commands:
<djib> #
<djib> #   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<djib> #   sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf >/var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<djib> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<djib> that's in the header of xorg.conf
<_StarScream> djib: please use a pastebin
<djib> _StarScream: what is it ?
* seaLne actually hates pastebins
<libben> im having major problems with kdesu and sudo
<djib> sorry, I'm pretty knew with IRC also ^^
<libben> nothing works.
<seaLne> unless its reeeaaaly big
<djib> libben: did you restart kde and kdm ?
<libben> havent gone so far to get into the depkg-reconfigure thing
<libben> cause it wont let me sudo it
<djib> ??
<kinfo> what?
<seaLne> no e in dpkg-reconfigure
<_StarScream> djib: pastebin.com or pastebin.ca
<djib> _StarScream: I don't get it
<djib> what am I supposed to do with that N
<_StarScream> djib: put it in your browser
<seaLne> reading/ignoring 6 lines is far easier than loading a url in a browser and having to refer back between it and irc *shrug*
<_StarScream> seaLne: yes but if 3 or more people did that it would be chaos
<libben> gonna restart the box
<libben> see if it helps
<libben> doubt it thou
<djib> yeah I know that _StarScream, but once on the site, what do I do ?
<_StarScream> djib: oh come on!!! instead of pasting 3+lines of whatever you paste it in there, then paste the link
<_StarScream> that way people who aren't interested in your problem don't have to read x lines of config
<djib> _StarScream: yeah I see, but I think that for 6 lines it's much more convenient to paste it directly in IRC
<djib> I will use pastebin if I paste a longer file next time
<djib> thanks
<djib> libben: works now ?
<djib> Does anyone has a Wacom graphire here ?
<libben> nope
<libben> i think my system is fucked uo
<libben> up
<libben> or i dont know what to really do
<djib> what did you do ?
<libben> restarted the box
<djib> I mean to f... up the system
<libben> install kubuntu from a cd? 
<libben> =)
<djib> so you never got the screen working with kubuntu
<libben> well, i installed it from cd. and then i couldent get it to access internet... but when it all was installed ... the internet worked
<libben> and i dont understand this sudo thing and kdesudo
<djib> did you try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thing ?
<libben> it all worked great in ubuntu.
<djib> libben: open a terminal and paste in it :
<djib> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<odat> anyone have a good way to completly remove gnome?
<libben> libben@burken:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<libben> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<libben> hmm..
<libben> why is it all fucked upp
<djib> libben: I think that the installation must have stoled
<djib> Maybe you could try and install once more
<libben> well, why should it work second time =)
<libben> my problem is that i dident get internet acces from installation process.
<djib> I found that many websites are dead today... it may be linked...
<djib> I don't know...
<libben> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<libben> downloaded that iso and burned it..
<djib> Well it should work then
<djib> I really gotta go to bed sorry
<libben> why does it say ubuntu all over the system when its kubuntu =) 
<djib> see you all guys
<libben> later
<djib> libben: ubuntu and kubuntu is the same
<libben> i know
<seaLne> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<djib> from a ubuntu just install kubuntu-desktop
<djib> and you get a kubuntu
<seaLne> and vice versa
<odat> how do i completely remove gnome once i switch to kde
<seaLne> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<djib> apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop ? ;)
<seaLne> hmm ok its not called that
<seaLne> you could just remove gnome but if you aren't short of diskspace you might aswell keep it
<seaLne> you will probably find some GTK apps you like
<nikkia> yeah, i wouldn't bother, you never know when you want to change the mime-type mapping that firefox uses, or something :)
<ttyS0> hi.one day i tried to use callback feature. (of course my ISP supports it).i've entered all initialization string as said in manual, but after user verification connection doesn't finish. it works like it was before(without using callback). my isp uses pap-authentication. so what should i do?:)
<ttyS0> kppp
<djib> nikkia: with about:config you can do many things even if you don't have gnome
<nikkia> djib, setting handlers in about:config isn't QUITE the same as the mime-types stuff firefox uses
<djib> maybe...
<nikkia> the effect is similar, though, but not the same
<djib> if you say so...
<stoeptegel> azureus keeps complaining or write access, how do i automaticly give azureus 775 permissions?
<djib> what are userspace and ondemand profiles ?
<djib> for Klaptop...
<DanielHolth> hi
<DanielHolth> Does kubuntu automount USB devices?
<DanielHolth> It isn't in breezy for me.
<seaLne> is for me
<seaLne> should pop up a konq window
<fatejudger> is it possible to use jackd in kubuntu?
<DanielHolth> hmm
<DanielHolth> perhaps something is missing.
<seaLne> i installed from colony3 at home and it does it
<seaLne> my work machine was hoary->breezy and it does it aswell
<DanielHolth> swell
<DanielHolth> I've got hal and hotplug and so forth going. I wonder what's up.
<DanielHolth> by going I mean "installed"-
<DanielHolth> frightening cascades of updates daily!
<AgentOrange> do i have to install gedit?
<AgentOrange> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<AgentOrange> <body><H2><A id="repositories" name="repositories">Repositories</A></H2></body>
<AgentOrange> er
<AgentOrange> Repositories
<nikkia> heh, good old kate's lousy cut and paste :)
<AgentOrange> mit@orange:~$ sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<AgentOrange> sudo: gedit: command not found
#kubuntu 2005-09-10
<nikkia> AgentOrange: don't use GUI apps with sudo
<nikkia> use kdesu to start a GUI app as root
<AgentOrange> im just going by what the page tells me to
<AgentOrange> i have no linux knowledge what-so-ever
<AgentOrange> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<AgentOrange> yes, im the noob everyone dreads
<AgentOrange> so i replace sudo with kdesu?
<nikkia> ubuntuguide contains some really bad advice, you're better off using the official wiki
<nikkia> AgentOrange: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list  will work, yes
<AgentOrange> nice
<AgentOrange> that worked perfectly
<AgentOrange> thank you nikkia 
<ilba7r> anyone using fluxbox
<Tm_T> sometimes yes
<AgentOrange> so i edited my /etc/apt/sources.list as said on http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<AgentOrange> then did sudo apt-get update
<AgentOrange> everything updated perfectly
<AgentOrange> but then when i do sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<AgentOrange> (http://ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla)
<AgentOrange> i get
<AgentOrange> mit@orange:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-install
<AgentOrange> Reading package lists... Done
<AgentOrange> Building dependency tree... Done
<AgentOrange> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-install
<Xorlev> AgentOrange: You tried to install flashplayer-install from what I can see from that paste.
<AgentOrange> yeah i did
<Xorlev> Its flashplayer-mozilla.
<AgentOrange> er wait
<AgentOrange> wrong paste
<AgentOrange> mit@orange:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<AgentOrange> Reading package lists... Done
<AgentOrange> Building dependency tree... Done
<AgentOrange> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<AgentOrange> sorry lol
<Xorlev> You have the multiverse and backports?
<Xorlev> You need the multiverse for flashplayer-mozilla.
<AgentOrange> mit@orange:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<AgentOrange> Reading package lists... Done
<AgentOrange> Building dependency tree... Done
<AgentOrange> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<AgentOrange> i updated the er
<AgentOrange> sorry
<AgentOrange> i edited /etc/apt/sources.list
<AgentOrange> then sudo apt-get update
<Xorlev> Did you do an exact paste from ubuntuguide?
<AgentOrange> yes
<Xorlev> If not, rm it, and make a new one.
<AgentOrange> i will try again
<Xorlev> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xorlev> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xorlev> Or you could use kate or whatever to edit it.
<AgentOrange> Fetched 3998kB in 20s (193kB/s)
<AgentOrange> mit@orange:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<AgentOrange> Reading package lists... Done
<AgentOrange> Building dependency tree... Done
<AgentOrange> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<AgentOrange> just tried codecs (which were downloaded with the update also)
<AgentOrange> mit@orange:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<AgentOrange> Reading package lists... Done
<AgentOrange> Building dependency tree... Done
<AgentOrange> The following extra packages will be installed:
<AgentOrange> worked great
<Xorlev> Hmm
<AgentOrange> maybe the link for that package is dead?
<AgentOrange> seems to be missing..
<Xorlev> I'll try reinstalling it
<Xorlev> Just downloaded for me.
<Xorlev> I'll make a paste of my /etc/apt/sources.list
<AgentOrange> pm please
<AgentOrange> dont wanna flood chan
<Xorlev> http://pastebin.com/354765
<AgentOrange> nice
<AgentOrange> thank you
<Xorlev> Ack, accidentally pasted the end of the other one too
<AgentOrange> yeah
<Xorlev> Paste from line 30 onwards.
<AgentOrange> that last line isnt on the the site
<AgentOrange> either
<Xorlev> Thats because that guide assumes Ubuntu, not Kubuntu
<AgentOrange> oh shoot
<AgentOrange> i didnt realize that
<Xorlev> They're the same distro, except Kubuntu has KDE, which is why I added the source for KDE packages.
<AgentOrange> gotcha
<AgentOrange> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release powerpc (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<AgentOrange> is the first line of my source.list
<AgentOrange> i left it there because im not sure what thats for
<AgentOrange> could that be effecting any updates?
<Xorlev> Thats the CD-ROM, but I doubt it.
<Xorlev> Did my sources not help?
<AgentOrange> i just updated
<AgentOrange> 1 sec
<AgentOrange> hrm
<AgentOrange> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<AgentOrange> Reading package lists... Done
<AgentOrange> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_hoary-kde342_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<AgentOrange> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_hoary-kde342_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<AgentOrange> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<AgentOrange> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<AgentOrange> and also
<AgentOrange> mit@orange:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<AgentOrange> Reading package lists... Done
<AgentOrange> Building dependency tree... Done
<AgentOrange> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_hoary-kde342_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<AgentOrange> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<AgentOrange> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<Xorlev> Comment out the kubuntu line and reupdate then.
<AgentOrange> commented it out
<AgentOrange> updated
<AgentOrange> Fetched 4B in 1s (2B/s)
<AgentOrange> Reading package lists... Done
<AgentOrange> mit@orange:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<AgentOrange> Reading package lists... Done
<AgentOrange> Building dependency tree... Done
<AgentOrange> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<AgentOrange> mit@orange:~$                        
<AgentOrange> :(
<Xorlev> Hmm...
<AgentOrange> i hate being a noob
<Xorlev> Its not n00bism thats the problem methinks.
<AgentOrange> well i could probably troubleshoot this on my own if i wasnt a noob
<AgentOrange> instead of wasting your time
<AgentOrange> lol
<Xorlev> I'm bored to death anyways, my kernel is recompiling.
<Xorlev> I'll download the flashplayer-mozilla .deb and let you download it, but you're on your own for any dependencys.
<Xorlev> No idea why your doesn't work
<AgentOrange> weird,,
<AgentOrange> i was instructed to go to System -> Preferences -> Sound
<AgentOrange> but K Menu -> System only shows a hand full of apps
<AgentOrange> no Prefrences tree
<crimsun> System> Preferences> Sound is a GNOMEism
<AgentOrange> ahh
<crimsun> it's placed differently in KDE
<Tm_T> =)
<AgentOrange> i can get to sound from the control center
<AgentOrange> reboot
<AgentOrange> brb
<_john_> hey, how do you configure the nvidia settings?
<_john_> i installed nvidia-glz
<_john_> *glx
<_john_> but how do i configure it?
<AgentOrange> im trying to access a network shared folder
<AgentOrange> the folder is called "My files"
<AgentOrange> but when i put in smb://192.168.0.1/my files
<AgentOrange> bash: smb://192.168.0.11/my: No such file or directory
<AgentOrange> mit@orange:~$
<usrx> my\ files
<usrx> oh
<usrx> not from a console
<usrx> try typing that into konqueror
<AgentOrange> doh
<flugh> how can i delete all messages from kmail? where's it stuffed at?
<flugh> ugh, sorry. guess it's ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail :)
<AgentOrange> whats the keyboard shortcut to swap between desktops?
<usrx> ctrl+tab
<usrx> ctrl+shift+tab to go the other way
<AgentOrange> thank you
<usrx> np
<_john_> hey, how do i install quake 2 on kubuntu?
<_john_> I have my quake II cd
<_john_> and all the expansions, big fan >_<
<_john_> eh... ill just check the uber guide in ubuntu gaming.
<AgentOrange> how do you pronounce ubuntu
<AgentOrange> oo-bun-two?
* chowells3 tries to remember Daniel Stone saying it
<crimsun> oo boon too
<usrx> oo-BOON-too
<usrx> yes
<anaccount> quick question folks
<anaccount> IS this romm alive at all?
<anaccount> room*
<Tm_T> rum!?
<Tm_T> where!?!
<anaccount> lol
<anaccount> i have plenty
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> yeah, rrright
<Tm_T> well, I ain't see any
<anaccount> meanwhile I have a question
<anaccount> I can't seem to figure out how to manually install a theme for firefox
<anaccount> must be hard to get rum in finland
<anaccount> (yes this was a stupid comment)
<anaccount> this blows
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> getting some rum isn't that hard...
<Tm_T> getting some _good_ rum is
<Tm_T> but anyway, what you mean by "maunal"
<Tm_T> s/maunal/manual
<cleit0n> hi, how i install kde 3.4.2 in debian
<Tm_T> in debian?
<Tm_T> humm
<Tm_T> well well well, apt-get.org?
<cleit0n> nothing there
<cleit0n> Tm_T: i put in my source.slist onde mirror ubuntu, but dont work
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<cleit0n> Tm_T: i do this, but dont download in apt-get install kde ou kdebase
<Tm_T> yay
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> ok, I need some sleep, I hope you find solution to your problem
<Tm_T> good night/morning :)
<Tm_T> ->
<odat> hello everyone
<odat> i just installed kubuntu and i need help with getting sound
<kalenedrael> ok, i assume it doesn't work right now
<kalenedrael> do you have any details?
<odat> well i can't alsaconf to come up either
<crimsun> ubuntu and kubuntu removed alsaconf. Don't bother.
<crimsun> it was largely useless anyhow.
<odat> k well i don't have any sound in ubuntu i had perfect sound
<crimsun> so what are the details?
<odat> of what i have installed as far as sound go?
<crimsun> no, of the hardware
<odat> its a via chip 
<crimsun> lspci -v |grep -i audio
<odat> VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<crimsun> lsmod|grep ^snd_via
<odat> snd_via82xx            25792  2
<crimsun> odat: now paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<odat> amixer?
<crimsun> yes, amixer
<odat> is paste.ubuntulinux.nl a file on my system or something i get to from the terminal
<crimsun> it's a Web site
<odat> and?
<AgentOrange> im trying to mount a network folder called "my files"
<crimsun> tell me the url you pasted that info to
<AgentOrange> mit@orange:~$ sudo mount //192.168.0.11/my files /media/my files
<AgentOrange> but the space between is messing it up
<AgentOrange> do i put quotes around it?
<crimsun> AgentOrange: quote it
<crimsun> or use a \
<AgentOrange> ahh ok
<AgentOrange> thank you
<odat> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1912
<crimsun> amixer sset 'IEC958 Capture Monitor' off
<odat> crimsun: in the terminal right ?
<crimsun> yes
<odat> k
<odat> got it
<AgentOrange> hrm
<odat> what else?
<crimsun> that's it
<odat> do i need to restart or something
<odat> or should i just have sound now
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> you should have sound
<AgentOrange> mit@orange:~$ sudo mount "//192.168.0.11/my music" /home/mit/mp3/network
<AgentOrange> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.11/my music,
<AgentOrange>        missing codepage or other error
<AgentOrange>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<AgentOrange>        dmesg | tail  or so
<crimsun> AgentOrange: pass the filesystem type using -t
<AgentOrange> thank you
<AgentOrange> :( im such a friggin noob
<odat> crimsun: cool i did the test button and i have sound  but i always have a problem with cd's
<crimsun> make sure you've configured kscd to use digital extraction
<odat> crimsun is that a setting within kscd?
<crimsun> should be
<odat> k
<odat> crimsun thanx for helping crimsun really appreciate it
<crimsun> np
<lurch> hi everyone
<odat> by the way here is a silly question i'm sure but i'm still trying to get icons on the desktop like the computer icon and the trashcan or even just folder lol
<odat> its different in gnome than here so i'm not sure
<lurch> i have a question, i recently converted my system over to kubuntu.  How do you get .deb or build .sh packages
<odat> lurch have you used synaptic yet?
<lurch> yes
<lurch> problem is the file is local
<odat> do you have your repositories on for universe?
<lurch> what is that
<odat> open up synaptic
<lurch> k
<odat> do you see the ones that are greyed out?
<lurch> yup
<odat> enable them
<lurch> ok
<lurch> ic
<lurch> then i can just navigate to the desktop and install correct
<odat> that will open up a lot more software for you
<lurch> ic
<lurch> i am looking to install crossover office
<odat> all you have to do is mark for installation then click apply and let synaptic do the rest
<lurch> ok
<lurch> brb
<ManLord> when mounting fat32 disk in fstab, how to allow all users to read/write?
<odat> anyone know how i add the trashcan and other icons to the desktop?
<odat> anyone know how i put the trashcan and computer icon on the desktop?
<odat> ?
<__static> i very much like the way kubuntu defaults to no icons on the desktop.
<__static> i think i'll keep it that way
<odat> anyone know how to change the icon size?
<Hobbsee_> kcontrol, icons?
<Hobbsee_> double-sized pixels option...
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have set up gstreamer to use artsd but when i try to use an app like rhythmbox, it crashes on play.
<BROKEN_LADDER> :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i get flac support for juk?
<user02> jakarta
<user02> alooo
<AgentOrange> how do i install flash on PPC?
<AgentOrange> i tried this, but im not running mozilla.. so thats probably why its not working
<AgentOrange> http://ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla
<AgentOrange> can i install flash on kubuntu PPC?
<lascar> can anyone tell me how to switch Firefox profiles?
<lascar> anyone?
<lascar> !firefox
<ubotu> lascar: Do they come in packets of five?
<lascar> :)
<Totax> !firefox
<ubotu> Totax: I don't know
<Totax> ubotu.` what?
<lascar> it's a bot
<lascar> !kde
<ubotu> A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<lascar> !linus toorvald
<ubotu> lascar: Not a clue
<yonkel-lappy> rrr my video is choppy! using kaffeien
<lascar> try xine
<lascar> or vlc
<yonkel-lappy> vlc
<yonkel-lappy> interesting
<lascar> sudo apt get-install vlc
<lascar> yonkel-lappy: or you can browse for it in kynaptic
<lascar> i just prefer konsole
<yonkel-lappy> i prefer konsole also
<yonkel-lappy> hmmm not showing up
<yonkel-lappy> would ogg theora be choppier than some other format?
<lascar> "not showing up?"  what do you mean?
<yonkel-lappy> vlc screen is blank
<yonkel-lappy> sigh
<lascar> ?
<lascar> you mean, when you start it...it's blank?
<citrosack> anyone know how to make my movies have a little preview with them in konqueror, you know like a little image clip?
<lascar> switch to icon view
<lascar> and be patient
<lascar> that was for you, citrosack
<citrosack> thank you
<citrosack> i will try    i am using gnome right now  it it works   i was thinking of trying kde  and last time i was in kde with gentoo i remember it not working
<citrosack> is there an easy way of trying out  kde  while in ubuntu?    would apt-get install kde work and they just select the right DE at login?
<crimsun> install kubuntu-desktop
<lascar> citrosack: sudo apt-get install kde
<eddrex> i can't install kde python bindings with the 3.4.2 repos. is that a known issue?
<eddrex> python2.3-kde3:
<eddrex>   Depends: python2.3-qt3 (<3.13) but 3.13-4ubuntu2 is to be installed
<lascar> !ren
<ubotu> lascar: Do they come in packets of five?
<lascar> !rename
<Bill_Braskey> is there flash for ubuntu PPC?
<Bill_Braskey> is there flash for ubuntu PPC?
<seaLne> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387
<seaLne> not entirely sure tho if that works for ppc
<Bill_Braskey> seaLne: thats for java
<Bill_Braskey> im looking for flash
<seaLne> the title is "How can I do Flash, Java or mp3 ?"
<Bill_Braskey> no java replies tho :(
<Bill_Braskey> er
<Bill_Braskey> no flash replies
<seaLne> read the bit at the top
<seaLne> but just thinking now not even sure if the real linux player works on anything other than x86
<Bill_Braskey> poop
<odat> who know how to create a symlink in kde?
<yonkel-lappy> is there a way to choose which of the available wireless networks i can connect to?
<yonkel-lappy> is there a way to choose which of the available wireless networks i can connect to?
<seaLne> yonkel-lappy: kwifimanager
<yonkel-lappy> seaLne: it's not letting me choose which networks i can connect to
<yonkel-lappy> sudo ifdown eth1; sudo ifup eth1 still connects me to my neighbors network
<seaLne> dosen't "scan for networks" list others that you can pick?
<yonkel-lappy> it doesn't let me pick them
<yonkel-lappy> i can click and double click till i turn blue
<yonkel-lappy> but all it is, is a list
<seaLne> sorry i don't have wireless at home so i can't check
<yonkel-lappy> it's ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i find out which device is my cdrom?
<aftertaf> BROKEN_LADDER:  look in /etc/fstab
<BROKEN_LADDER> how would that tell me anything?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i never put an entry in there that i know of.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i had been using gnome where it took care of this for me
<aftertaf> when you installed, was it on CD?
<aftertaf> shouldve put an entry there.... 
<aftertaf> otherwise, open the box and see if it is on primary/secondary IDE.
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to get jackd working in kubuntu?
<Bill_Braskey> is there flash for ubuntu PPC?
<seaLne> BROKEN_LADDER: type media:/ into konqueror and it should show you the cd
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay..
<BROKEN_LADDER> but the device my dvd usually occupies is not there
<BROKEN_LADDER> /dev/scd0
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not even showing up.
<BROKEN_LADDER> grip can't even eject the drive.
<seaLne> the 2.6 linux kernel dosen't need ide-scsi
<seaLne> it will be /dev/hdc or something
<seaLne> /dev/cdrw should be a link to it
<BROKEN_LADDER> uhh
<BROKEN_LADDER> no, there is no such link
<BROKEN_LADDER> it was always /dev/scd0 before
<BROKEN_LADDER> in gnome
<BROKEN_LADDER> the only /dev/h* i have is hda and hdc which are hard drives. :(
<Bill_Braskey> i like ponies
<seaLne> it would have been /dev/scd0 in older linux kernels
<seaLne> weird its not showing up
<seaLne> my dvd is /dev/hdd at home and at work i have /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd
<seaLne> BROKEN_LADDER: so ls /dev/hd* only lists hdaX and hdcX devices?
<BROKEN_LADDER> but those are my hard drives
<seaLne> what does ls -l /dev/cdrw show?
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> nothing
<BROKEN_LADDER> my computer is periodically going wayyy slow
<BROKEN_LADDER> something is wrong
<BROKEN_LADDER> rebooting
<BROKEN_LADDER> my dvdrw is not here :(
<odat> does anyone know how to make firefox the system default browser??
<aftertaf> control ceter > default apps.... somewhere i think
<aftertaf> control ceter > KDE Components > Component Chooser: speciy in 'web browser' section
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to mount a network folder?
<aftertaf> what have you tried?
<aftertaf> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<aftertaf> !nfs
<fatejudger> I tried the GUI version
<fatejudger> but it's more of a shortcut than a mount
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> never done it yet... linux standalone only experience i have :(
<fatejudger> right
<fatejudger> I just need it because many programs don't let you search network folders
<fatejudger> aftertaf: do I have to restart after editing the fstab?
* nikkia finds it amazing that wiki page is suggesting using smbfs
<nikkia> smbfs has been deprecated in favour of cifs for 'ages' now
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<aftertaf> !cifs
<ubotu> aftertaf: Not a clue
<spiral> hi
<aftertaf> hi
<Tm_T> hi kids
<fatejudger> I'm trying to get this network drive mounted using fstab
<fatejudger> but it asks for a password when I restart
<fatejudger> and then says access denied
<fatejudger> it doesn't ask me for any password when I manually mount it
<fatejudger> my windows computer has no password
<fatejudger> anyone?
<aftertaf> have you looked into cifs ?
<fatejudger> ?
<fatejudger> cifs?
<aftertaf> think it was that... the thing that has replaced smbfs...
<aftertaf> just repeating what s/one said last time....
<fatejudger> well
<fatejudger> smbfs works perfectly
<aftertaf> oi.
<fatejudger> I just don't know the command for the fstab
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> try in #ubuntu... more ppl there
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> well that didn't work very well
<fatejudger> there are too many people in there
<fatejudger> lol
<aftertaf> :/
<aftertaf> erf
<aftertaf> aha...
<aftertaf> you have a bite
<nikkia> fatejudger: no, smbfs doesn't 'work perfectly', it doesn't support the win2k3 authentication properly, for example
<fatejudger> nikkia: well it's working fine in the manual mount
<fatejudger> nikkia: just not in the fstab
<fatejudger> nikkia: I think the command I'm using is wrong
<nikkia> fatejudger: i really think you should try cifs, you might find it 'just works' :)
<nikkia> smbfs has all kinds of issues, and hasn't really been updated since 2003
<setite> anyoen have a broadcom 54g card?
<seaLne> yeah
<Tm_T> urrrh
<aftertaf> my kicker just crashed... :/
<aftertaf> how can i get it to run again and not close when i quit the terminal window (running term thru a shortcut, then yping kicker & )
<Tm_T> kaiser o/ o/ o7
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0 tm
<Tm_T> hullo
<Kamping_Kaiser> how are you?
<Tm_T> ok, in school, boring
<Tm_T> you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> in school? :\
<Tm_T> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm trying to read Ubuntu-users emailing list
<Tm_T> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> last 15 days 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> got 600 more emails to go :/
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: heh, I can't really read my emails... so there's ~1800 unread mails :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: there was for me 2 days ago :( it's a process alright
<Tm_T> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's been happening here?
<Tm_T> dunno
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. same as always ;D nothing
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I'm waiting my adsl connection and breezy kernel freeze
<Kamping_Kaiser> not long untill the latter... cant comment on the former :D
<Tm_T> =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: your using Breezy now?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> not until kernel freeze
* nikkia grumbles at sourceforge
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs breezy
<Tm_T> nikkia: heyyy you!
* Kamping_Kaiser thinks there should be a bot "breezy" so i can tab complete
<Tm_T> haha
<nikkia> Tm_T: morning
<Tm_T> nikkia: good morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi nikkia
<nikkia> anyone know why sourceforge is rejecting anon-cvs ?
<Tm_T> hmm, I've seen a lot of trouble in sf lately
<Tm_T> like, try to download filezilla ;)
<nikkia> tm_t, they went thru a really terrible patch in 2001, where they were inaccessible about 80% of the time, but recently, they've been 'ok'
<nikkia> but its not letting me access cvs at all :/
<Tm_T> :/
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  u on breezy?
<nikkia> sometimes pinning all of FOSS development on a single 'vaguely dodgy' site like sf worries me
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: yes, *ubuntu* Breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: why do you ask?
<nikkia> ('vaguely dodgy' because sf has a subscription service, and could limit users to paying for access to source code on a whim)
<nikkia> and its not like OSTG has a history of doing no evil :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: more then faguely then
<Kamping_Kaiser> *v->f
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: what worries me, is this is how it would happen, if they go all evil, anon-cvs would just stop working and you'd need to be a registered/subscribed user to access cvs *shudder*
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: but, of course, it could just be a glitch, or routine maintenance *shrug*
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  just wondering ;)
<nikkia> nothing on their homepage about cvs being down, tho, although it is still sort of night there
<jimmy_neutron> hi :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi jimmy_neutron
<jimmy_neutron> I just installed kubuntu 5.04 on my "averatec 6200" Laptop (widescreen 1280x800) and after the instalation the screen is black,...
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: hope for the best untill the worst
<nikkia> gah, i can't get mingw32 to build :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> jimmy_neutron: what does pressing ctrl +alt+f2 give you?
<jimmy_neutron> hmm... didn't try that but ctrl+alt+f1 did nothing,... - trying f2 now *mom*
<jimmy_neutron> (if it somehow matters, i could only run the installer with the parameters "vga=771 noapic nolapic acpi=off")
<jimmy_neutron> ctrl+alt+f2 does nothing either
<DVSoftware> i have problems after upgrading to breezy, actually my usb hard drive is no longer in "Storage Media"
<DVSoftware> and i have to mount it manually
<nikkia> jimmy_neutron: it sounds like X is trying to use the wrong driver, or a driver that claims to support your chipset but doesn't
<jimmy_neutron> hmm... that sounds bad
<nikkia> (ubuntu people: this is why you include a runlevel that doesn't run X !!!!)
<jimmy_neutron> guess the only thing remaining now is search arround for the correct driver right?
<aftertaf> init 3
<aftertaf> :)
<nikkia> jimmy_neutron: you'll need to work out a way to edit the file with a non-working screen
<nikkia> aftertaf: erm, that starts X on [k] ubuntu
<nikkia> aftertaf: they ALL start X, which is a BAD idea
<aftertaf> init 2 then...
<jimmy_neutron> well there is this recovery mode where i get a root-shell
<aftertaf> really???????!
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: exept 1
<nikkia> aftertaf: yes, really
<aftertaf> jimmy_neutron:  god!! use it
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, but then you have to deal with remounting /
<Kamping_Kaiser> 0 1 and 6 ;D
<aftertaf> good
<jimmy_neutron> yeah, the problem is i don't know what to type in xD
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: and you probably can't test X in run level 1 :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: no, you cant :-/
<aftertaf> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> or you can haxor your inits
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: i've said before that not including an X-less runlevel is a silly idea
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: i tentd to agree tbh
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: thats what i'd do, runlevel 1 it, remount /, remove X startup from one of the runlevels, and switch runlevel
<Nalioth> good morning all
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be 1 single user 2 xless 3 gui
<aftertaf> hi Nalioth 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Nalioth
* Nalioth just got off work
<aftertaf> and changed name too ;)
* Nalioth left his johndarkhorse nick at the office
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: technically, it should be 2=network less, 3 = X less, 4/5 = X
<Nalioth> brb, just walked in and need to take the dog for a walk
<aftertaf> nikkia:  thats what i thought
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: runlevel 2 was always supposed to be 'multi-user, no network'
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: meh :) that's to complex
<DVSoftware> killall Xorg :D
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: ie, an area where you can fix things without worrying about that rootkit that you're cleaning up after :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: :) isnt that 1?
<aftertaf> hehe DVSoftware :)
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: no
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: as discussed, there are things you can't do in single-user mode :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/ clean you proot kits i thought can be
<aftertaf> even with the right hand??
<Kamping_Kaiser> *up root
<DVSoftware> w00t! kit :D
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: sure you COULD do it in runlevel 1, assuming you don't need to run any X programs to do the clean-up :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) so not UNIX using x programs to clean up rootkits
<Kamping_Kaiser> back before my day.... 
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: depends on what you're cleaning
<Kamping_Kaiser> true. lol . why I'm i talking about this? *_*
<nikkia> woo, sf's anon-cvs is back up
<nikkia> ho ho ho, and evil-ness runs rampant at the office :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jimmy_neutron> wow, i think i made it, X runs, yay xD
<nikkia> (we promised a s/w release on friday...
* Kamping_Kaiser tries to get courage up to go and make a wiki account and join the laptop tema
<Kamping_Kaiser> *team
<nikkia> but the code wasn't 100% finished, so we told them we made a release, then 'accidently' broke the FTP server so they couldn't access it :)
<jimmy_neutron> hmm... can
<jimmy_neutron> sry
<Nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: please do
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl nikkia
<jimmy_neutron> hmm... can't i set a root-pass? (the installer didn't ask anything like that)
<Nalioth> !tell jimmy_neutron about root
<jimmy_neutron> :,(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<aftertaf> jimmy_neutron:  w00t :)
<nikkia> anyone remember the name of that util that auto-creates symlinks from one place to another for binaries ?
<jimmy_neutron> sudo -i <-- is that what I'm searching for? :>
<nikkia> jimmy_neutron: sudo -i will give you a root shell, yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> jimmy_neutron: or sudo -s
<jimmy_neutron> kk, thx
<Nalioth> so did y'all miss me while i was at work? lol
<nikkia> Nalioth: nope, not at all :P
<aftertaf> Nalioth:  nope... there was this lonedog person who kept us on our toes.. ;)
<Nalioth> nikkia: you missed me (i was in #ubuntu in my office nick)
<Nalioth> aftertaf: my dog stays in #ubuntu to give advice
<jimmy_neutron> do i need special drivers or somethinkg for that "amd power now" stuff so the processor doesn't get to hot?
<aftertaf> hehe
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: i believe it's 'powernowd'
<jimmy_neutron> that means i have to type something like "apt-get powernowd"? (still new with debian - used mandrake before)
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: you can use synaptic
<jimmy_neutron> synaptic?
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: do you like terminal or gui better?
<jimmy_neutron> gui would be better for me but, terminal is easier when asking for help over irc,...
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: hit the "K", "run command" and type synaptic  <enter>
<Nalioth> or click 'ok'
<jimmy_neutron> kk
<jimmy_neutron> when i type synaptic into the shell is says command not found :>
<aftertaf> jimmy_neutron:  need to sudo or b root
<Nalioth> holy cow
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: guess we're gonna get into terminal land then
<jimmy_neutron> yeah i did sudo -i entered the pass, and typed synaptic
<jimmy_neutron> ok,...
<aftertaf> do "apt-get install synaptic" then
<jimmy_neutron> kk
<jimmy_neutron> can i specify a language too?
<aftertaf> which one do u prefer?
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: that is in your control center, i believe
<jimmy_neutron> kk
<aftertaf> osterreich? that right?
<jimmy_neutron> yeah
<jimmy_neutron> de-at
<Nalioth> aftertaf: austria?
<jimmy_neutron> ok, when i type synaptic now it tells me "Gtk-Warning **: cannot open display:"
<jimmy_neutron> yeah austria :)
<aftertaf> hehe yeah, me being clever... Nalioth 
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: "apt-get install kynaptic"
<aftertaf> Nalioth:  ahh, true, easier to begin with
<Nalioth> aftertaf: ich spreche kein deutch
<aftertaf> Nalioth:  me neither..... :)
<jimmy_neutron> xD
<Nalioth> aftertaf: the lack of the weird willies on my US keyboard stops a lot of it
<jimmy_neutron> should i deinstall synaptic again than?
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: no leave it, its not hurting anything
<jimmy_neutron> kynaptic "cannot connect to xserver" :\
<aftertaf> hh
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: what kind of install do you have?
<jimmy_neutron> anyways, i think doing it over apt-get may be easier xD
<jimmy_neutron> 5.04
<Nalioth> cuz its weird that nothing can see your xserver. are you running one?
<jimmy_neutron> yeah
<Nalioth> so yeah, "apt-get install powernowd" from a terminal using root priveleges
<jimmy_neutron> kk, thx
<jimmy_neutron> it seems like it's allready installed ok (hope there is nothing i need to configure *cross-fingers*
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: drop out of your root terminal (if you're still in one)
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: and type "ps aux|grep powernowd" and see if its running
<jimmy_neutron> . /usr/sbin/powernowd is running
* aftertaf claps
<jimmy_neutron> xD
<jimmy_neutron> ok, now to the battery,...
<aftertaf> jimmy_neutron:  the xserver error...
<teuxic> hi
<aftertaf> its not an access refused type error is it?
<nikkia> aftertaf: no, its a YOU SHOULD USE KDESU TO RUN GUI PROGRAMS AS ROOT error :P
<aftertaf> oki
<nikkia> i don't know how many times people here need to be told before it'll sink in, really
<jimmy_neutron> ohh there is a lot of stuff different here xD
<Nalioth> nikkia: he was tryin to install synaptic or kynaptic from a terminal
<aftertaf> is that with the xhost localhost protocol error typ thing.
<aftertaf> nikkia:  i've said it before, and i'll say it again...
<Nalioth> nikkia: but since i've had no sleep all weekend, you are entirely correct
* aftertaf is a n00b
<nikkia> Nalioth: no, he tried to run synaptic from a sudo -i session - won't work, a) DISPLAY won't be set, b) authentication for X won't be setup, c) even if you fix a and b, it'll mess up your X session for other gnome/gtk apps
<Nalioth> and i've suffered and id10t error
<Nalioth> nikkia: sorry
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: sorry
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: from the "k" menu > run command > "kdesu synaptid"
<aftertaf> so in a non w00t xterm, you can use kdesu synaptic to run synaptic...?
<jimmy_neutron> mom
<buz> in konsole you can
<buz> xterm i dont use
* aftertaf eterms
<jimmy_neutron> i typed it in but nothing happened (no errors either)
* nikkia ponders just what rosegarden is doing wrong
<aftertaf> synaptic or synaptid
<Nalioth> mebbe the booger aint installed
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: try it with kynaptic
<jimmy_neutron> yeah that works :D
* Nalioth is fixin to make a BIG suggestion.. .. ..
<jimmy_neutron> big thx
<Nalioth> i hate autoreconnecting terminals
<jimmy_neutron> could you help me with this "apm" thingy? it says the battery has -1% power :>
<aftertaf> oh dear...
<aftertaf> jimmy_neutron:  plug it in to the mains, quick!!! :D
<jimmy_neutron> mains?
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: the power line that comes into your house
<Nalioth> the big thick round one
<jimmy_neutron> lol
<jimmy_neutron> it's already pluged - stil -1%
<jimmy_neutron> the battery has according to windows 100%,...
<jimmy_neutron> isn't firefox installed on kubuntu 5.04?
<aftertaf> jimmy_neutron:  nope.
<jimmy_neutron> kk
<aftertaf> no need with konqueror
<[ITA] MisterX> HI ALL! :)
<Nalioth> aftertaf: <ahem>
<aftertaf> (no need) to be discussed.... but for space reasons on the cd, maybe, not essential
<jimmy_neutron> well, konqueror has serious problems with gmail
* aftertaf ducks
<[ITA] MisterX> Why I can't find cdrdao package with apt?
<aftertaf> Nalioth:  they could put opera maybe?? ;)
<aftertaf> [ITA] MisterX:  add multiverse
<[ITA] MisterX> what? :D
<aftertaf> !info cdrdao
<ubotu> cdrdao: (Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs), section universe/otherosfs, is extra. Version: 1:1.1.9-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 385 kB, Installed size: 1088 kB
<jimmy_neutron> aftertaf: np, i just asked so that i knew what to do - either continue searching or instaling,...
<[ITA] MisterX> Is that an apt source?
<aftertaf> not even multiverse, sorry!!!
<aftertaf> have you enabled the ther repositories since install?
<[ITA] MisterX> I suppose...
<aftertaf> ..the other...
<jimmy_neutron> should i use apt-get or sould i donwload it from gefirefox.com?
<aftertaf> jimmy_neutron:  in general, better with apt-get
<jimmy_neutron> ok,... :)
<aftertaf> updates when available
<[ITA] MisterX> Where I can find updated apt sources?
<[ITA] MisterX> (for sources.list of course)
<jimmy_neutron> hmm... what's the exact name of the package?
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: use the repos whenever possible
<jimmy_neutron> repos?
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: firefox or mozilla-firefox
<jimmy_neutron> k
<jimmy_neutron> thx
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: use what ubuntu recommends, cuz using other sources for programs can break your box
<Nalioth> !tell jimmy_neutron about sources
<jimmy_neutron> kk, thx
<jimmy_neutron> well, the installer preconfigured the system with some sources himself, guess that ok too right?
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: yes, they are listed in the link ubotu sent you
<jimmy_neutron> kk
<jimmy_neutron> does anybody know the name for the opera apt-get package?
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: use synaptic or kynaptic (it makes searching so much easier)
<jimmy_neutron> ok
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: and you'll also need to enable all the sources ubotu sent you in that link
<Nalioth> !info opera
<Nalioth> !info opera-browser
<Nalioth> jimmy_neutron: i'll have to hunt the SOB down another time
<[ITA] MisterX> I hadn't multiverse sources :/
<Nalioth> for now, i need a nap
<aftertaf> looool Nalioth 
* Nalioth has worked all weekend
<aftertaf> Nalioth:  i've partied all weekend, and now it is 2pm...
<jimmy_neutron> ohh i need all urls?
<aftertaf> bed://
<aftertaf> a good url i like a lot :)
<aftertaf> bed://for.many.hours/offline.zZz
<Nalioth> y'all help jimmy_neutron get sorted with his repos
<aftertaf> nalioth_zZz:  will try :)
<nalioth_zZz> jimmy_neutron: if they can't help ya, you can ask in #ubuntu
<jimmy_neutron> could i get that ubotu msg about packets again? :>
<aftertaf> jimmy_neutron:  where u at... you got kynaptic loaded and ready yet ?? ;)
<aftertaf> jimmy_neutron:  you can yourself...
<aftertaf> type !repos
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<jimmy_neutron> yeah i got kynaptic working
<aftertaf> cool.
<jimmy_neutron> but there is nothing with opera in it
<jimmy_neutron> !repos
<nalioth_zZz> jimmy_neutron: once you enable all the repos, i think you might find opera
<aftertaf> hang on a sec...
<jimmy_neutron> _might_ <-- yay xD
<jimmy_neutron> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<jimmy_neutron> ahh sry
<aftertaf> jimmy_neutron:  you got synaptic installed or not?
<jimmy_neutron> yes
<jimmy_neutron> it's installed
<jimmy_neutron> both, synaptic and kynaptic
<aftertaf> close kynaptic and run synaptic then
<jimmy_neutron> ok
<jimmy_neutron> now?
<aftertaf> goto settings > repositories on the menu
<jimmy_neutron> yeah,... ?
<aftertaf> and enable all those you see disabled....
<aftertaf> and disable cdrom
<jimmy_neutron> ok
<aftertaf> how many lines do you have?
<aftertaf> roughly
<aftertaf> i have 15
<jimmy_neutron> 10 (excl. cdrom)
<aftertaf> ok
<aftertaf> you see some with 'universe' in the section part?
<jimmy_neutron> yeha
<jimmy_neutron> *yeah
<aftertaf> ok, add the word multiverse to each entry that has universe
<jimmy_neutron> k, mom
<aftertaf> ;)
<jimmy_neutron> add or replace?
<aftertaf> ok, while u do that... i'll keep on typing to explain..
<aftertaf> add...
<jimmy_neutron> kk
<aftertaf> Section(s) : universe multiverse  
<jimmy_neutron> k
<aftertaf> you have URL, Distribution, Section
<aftertaf> now... add this line as a new entry.:
<aftertaf> url: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/
<aftertaf> Dist: hoary-updates
<aftertaf> section: main  
<jimmy_neutron> k, mom
<aftertaf> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/ hoary-updates main
<aftertaf> is a nother way of putting it.
<aftertaf> url                  dist          section(s)
<jimmy_neutron> ok, done
<aftertaf> ok
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<aftertaf> goto paste
<aftertaf> ______________^^^
<jimmy_neutron> I'm there (paste)
<aftertaf> er... for now maybe not needed...
<aftertaf> i need sleep too ;)
<aftertaf> validate your repositories by clicking OK.
<aftertaf> then click the RELOAD button
<jimmy_neutron> ok, i should add all of these sources too?
<aftertaf> jimmy_neutron:  i dont know.... maybe god idea, maybe not.
<jimmy_neutron> o0
<jimmy_neutron> what is the difference between multiverse and universe categories?
<aftertaf> not same packages... apart from that no idea.
<aftertaf> have you updated synaptic now?
<jimmy_neutron> yeah
<jimmy_neutron> still no opera
<aftertaf> me neither
<aftertaf> it does co$t though..
<jimmy_neutron> ohh i see
<jimmy_neutron> gues that means i should get it from opera.com - right?
<aftertaf> erf. yep.
<aftertaf> do you NEED opera, or is it a want thing
<jimmy_neutron> well i don't _need_ it but it's my prefered browser
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> go to opera and install then ;)
<aftertaf> freedom of chice is just tht ;)
<jimmy_neutron> :D
<apokryphos> No standard repository has opera, yes. They have a perfectly workin' Ubuntu .deb at their site though
<jimmy_neutron> does it work with kubuntu too?
<apokryphos> jimmy_neutron: Of course. Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE.
<aftertaf> hehe apo
<aftertaf> or Ubuntu is Kubuntu without KDE
<aftertaf> Kubuntu vs Gubuntu
<apokryphos> Kind of. Kubuntu = ubuntu-base + kubuntu-desktop, though.
<apokryphos> And Ubuntu precedes Kubuntu chronologically ;-)
<aftertaf> true....
<aftertaf> but Kubuntu pwns
<jimmy_neutron> about apm, does anyone know why the battery has -1% charge?
<aftertaf> looooool
<aftertaf> not for your apm pb ;)
<jimmy_neutron> pb?
<aftertaf> the loooool
<aftertaf> ;)
<jimmy_neutron> ohh and is there any howto about grub? i've always used lilo so far,...
<aftertaf> !grub
<ubotu> I guess grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jimmy_neutron> nice *g* - thx
<jimmy_neutron> ok, have to leave now
<jimmy_neutron> thx & cu
<reagleBRKLN> i want to build latest kat (can't find a deb for kubuntu) but it requires unsermake, what package is that in?
<reagleBRKLN> ah, i see it
<reagleBRKLN> didn't help though, oh well. will keep looking for deb
<djib> hello
<djib> I'm looking for Backports for Kubuntu
<apokryphos> djib: to get what version exactly?
<apokryphos> (of kde, that is)
<djib> I don't know
<djib> I'm on ubuntuguide.org
<djib> and the blackport mirror doesn't work
<aftertaf> backport mirror, not blackport
<apokryphos> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<aftertaf> djib:  it should work...if its down temporarily, wait n see, otherwise system cold take a slapping...
<djib> well it was down yesterday also...
<apokryphos> Ubuntuguide is pretty crappy; I'm not sure what they recommend for backports there.
<aftertaf> silly qu.
<apokryphos> if you want to use the ubuntuforum hoary-backports, though, use the mirrormax mirror -- it seems ot be up the most.
<aftertaf> do you need the deb-src lines too?
<aftertaf> i use bin, not sourcecode
<apokryphos> aftertaf: only if you plan on building the dpkg source
<aftertaf> i dont
<aftertaf> :)
<apokryphos> then you don't need it, sure.
<aftertaf> cool... economise bandwidth
<apokryphos> you're economising a few kb.. only the details from apt-get update, but sure. :P
<djib> aftertaf: you can use apt-build to use your kubuntu as a gentoo
<aftertaf> djib:  would be fun... if i *knew* what i was doing
* aftertaf doesn't
<Carpe_Libertatem> use your kubuntu as a gentoo?
<djib> aftertaf: what don't you understand ?
<djib> I can try and explain
<aftertaf> i am far toooo worn out to figure anything out right now....
<aftertaf> but i appreciate your willingness
<aftertaf> see, i cant even talk straight! ;)
<djib> ^^
<djib> are you new with linux aftertaf ?
<aftertaf> sort of.
<aftertaf> 3 years of understanding and breaking debian, with a lot of months in between doing not much.
<aftertaf> i helped a guy in australia install his adsl modem though :)
<aftertaf> so not a TOTAL n00b
<djib> yeah
<aftertaf> but a n00bish type of user al the same...
<aftertaf> i got the basics of the shell, just about, though i don't grep :D
<aftertaf> hoping to learn a lot more as and when the chance arises.
<djib> I'm sure you will !
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> hope so
<djib> how do I add a user with minimum rights on my kubuntu ?
<djib> adduser creates a simple user, or an admin-like ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> djib: a basic user
<Kamping_Kaiser> *very* basic
<christoffer> I have some problems after installing kubuntu on the same machine as fedora4, I installed kubunto on another partitition. Now i can only boot kubuntu, kubunto can not read the other partition, and I can't figure out how to get higher than 60 hz on monitor.
<Blissex> christoffer: thanks for letting us know :-). You are allowed to ask specific, detailed questions too BTW.
<christoffer> How can I make it, make a choich which distro I want to boot?
<Carpe_Libertatem> hmm
<Blissex> christoffer: thats still a bit vague, but better,
<Blissex> christoffer: whatever boot managed you use can be configured to boot any kernel from any partition.
<Blissex> christoffer: so what you need is to configure the other partition as one of the meny choices in KUbuntu.
<Blissex> christoffer: to do so, there are a couple of ways.
<christoffer> can i do that from kubuntu?
<Blissex> christoffer: yes sure.
<Blissex> christoffer: there are two ways to set up booting with GNU/Linux.
<christoffer> Blissex nice where from?
<djib> thanks Kamping_Kaiser 
<djib> I discovered Kuser
<djib> it's pretty good !
<aftertaf_home> kde pwns :)
<djib> yeah !!!!!!
<Blissex> christoffer: getting you a link...
<Carpe_Libertatem> Kuser?
<Kamping_Kaiser> djib: that's ok ;) i only use cli
<djib> cli ?
<djib> Carpe_Libertatem: kuser is a program to manage users
<djib> Kamping_Kaiser: what is cli ?
<Blissex> christoffer: basically you edit '/boot/grub/menu.lst' but there are some more user friendly frontends
<DaSkreech> How good is KPDF?
<Blissex> DaSkreech: currently it is very good.
<Kamping_Kaiser> djib: Command Line Interface
<Kamping_Kaiser> a terminal :D
<djib> Kamping_Kaiser: ok
<DaSkreech> Blissex: What are it's advantages?
<DaSkreech> I'm hearing it's the best PDF solution in Linux
<christoffer> Blissex I am little affraid of editing raw txt...
<Blissex> DaSkreech: meaningless question...
<Blissex> christoffer: OK, I supposed that.
<djib> christoffer, can you access your old ubuntu partition ?
<Blissex> christoffer: wait for a link...
<Kamping_Kaiser> djib: be care full about using vim
<DaSkreech> Blissex: :-) What would be a meaningful question?
<Kamping_Kaiser> root@ROMMEL:~ # :q
<Kamping_Kaiser> bash: :q: command not found
<Kamping_Kaiser> root@ROMMEL:~ #
<Kamping_Kaiser> or that happens
<djib> christoffer: because there should be all you need in the /boot/grub on the ubuntu partition christoffer 
<Blissex> DaSkreech: hard to say -- basically KPDF displays PDFs well and conveniently.
<djib> Kamping_Kaiser: I love vim
<DaSkreech> Blissex: Thanks
<djib> I use it a lot
<Kamping_Kaiser> djib: same, you umight have noticed ;D
<djib> I've been using gentoo for 6 monts
<djib> yeah !
* DaSkreech laughs
<christoffer> Blissex I can see partitition but not mount. Ok tnx I will look at /boot/grub
<DaSkreech> Someone should make a kentoo
<DaSkreech> Just to annoy them :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ew
<Kamping_Kaiser> DaSkreech: :P not cool
<djib> christoffer: can you access you old partition ?
* DaSkreech laughs
<Blissex> christoffer: as djib was hinting at, basically you should be merging the GRUB configuration for Fedora into the KUbuntu one.
<djib> what does it say when you mount it ?
<christoffer> djib no only them kubuntu use
<Blissex> christoffer: problem is, this is very easy to do if you kinow how to do it, and not otherwise.
<djib> christoffer: do you know the name of your fedora partition ?
<djib> like hdax
<djib> where x is a number
<christoffer> ex3
<christoffer> all in hda1
<djib> ok
<djib> open a konsole
<djib> type in
<djib> cd /mnt
<djib> mkdir test
<djib> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/test
<djib> then cd /mnt/test/boot/grub
<djib> ls
<djib> tell me what you see
<christoffer> ok 2 sec
<djib> christoffer: take your time
<christoffer> uh no.. I did not make root acc on install.. I will look in kuser
<djib> you'll have to do 'sudo mount' instead of mount i think
<djib> christoffer: there is no root in kubuntu
<djib> christoffer: you can activate it
<djib> but no need to
<christoffer> uh.. thats strange :)
<djib> you do everything with sudo
<djib> if you want to log in root, just do a su -s -H
<DaSkreech> Do do a sudo
<djib> yeah, sudo is good
<djib> you'll get used to it
<christoffer> yeah
<djib> christoffer: just add sudo before mount
<Carpe_Libertatem> or get lazy like me and use su
<Carpe_Libertatem> =P
<christoffer> uh cant find hda1
<christoffer> I just look what part is called
<christoffer> it cant find the two hdx with fedora..
<djib> oh oh
<djib> do you have qtparted installed ?
<christoffer> yes i think so
<djib> look at your partitions then
<christoffer> no i dont, I can install it
<djib> hang on
<Kamping_Kaiser> cat /proc/partitions
<ounas> looking for kde mobiletools, does sms and other things, any ideas?
<christoffer> ok
<djib> type in sudo fdisk -l
<djib> it will display your patitions
<christoffer> from hda1 to hda5
<christoffer> 2 fedora 3 is ubuntu
<djib> ?
<christoffer> fedora is Linux LVM ubuntu os Linux
<djib> how many partitions are there ?
<christoffer> 5
<djib> what are they ?
<christoffer> hda1 very small hda2 is fedora hda3 is ubuntu hda4 is swap for fedora hda5 is swap for ubuntu
<djib> ok...
<djib> you could have done just one swap, but who cares
<djib> now try sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/test
<djib> (providing you created /mnt/test)
<christoffer> has it something to do that hda2 is Linux LVM and hda3 is Linux
<christoffer> "dev/hda2 do not exist"
<djib> damned !
<djib> I don't know what linux LVM is
<christoffer> its crazy lol
<christoffer> ok
<Carpe_Libertatem> Me neither.
<djib> maybe it's another type of file type
<djib> do you have a knoppix ?
<christoffer> yes
<djib> ok, try and boot with knoppix
<djib> open your partition hda2
<christoffer> ok cu
<djib> and save your /boot/grub/menu.lst file somewhere on hda3
<christoffer> yeah :)
<djib> I stay on this chan and wait for you
<christoffer> and copy
<christoffer> thanks
<djib> no worries
<Budda> is it possible to get my boot up console colored?without a bootsplashscreen?
<nikkia> djib, Carpe_Libertatem, LVM = Logical Volume Manager, one of the two soft-RAID systems for linux
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ahh.
<jimmy_neutron> hi :D
<christoffer> I think the partition is broken. knoppix can not read it, and qparted in knoppix report unknown.
<nikkia> (the other being EVMS)
<apokryphos> nikkia: good afternoon :)
<nikkia> afternoon apokryphos
<jimmy_neutron> is there a way to run the kde-control-center as root?
<apokryphos> jimmy_neutron: alt+f2 -> kdesu kcontrol
<jimmy_neutron> kk, thx
<djib> nikkia: how does it work ?
<djib> christoffer: you can try gpart
<djib> it recovers partition tables
<christoffer> djib ok tnx I will 
<djib> or maybe some other recover tools
<christoffer> yeah
<djib> I can't be on much more help sorry...
<christoffer> its ok u have been great 
<jimmy_neutron> in the login screen where you type in your pass, is there a way to change the background? (tried control center but that changes only the screen after you type in your pass,...)
<seaLne> jimmy_neutron: yu want to change the settings for KDM (Login Manager)
<Blissex> jimmy_neutron: yes.
<jimmy_neutron> sry, was afk (lunch)
<jimmy_neutron> ok, then where can i change the kdm settings?
<apokryphos> jimmy_neutron: you can get kdm themes from kdelook.org
<jimmy_neutron> k, thx
<jimmy_neutron> i can't connect to the site,...
<ounas> same here from the artic
<jimmy_neutron> sounds bad,...
<apokryphos> jimmy_neutron: server seems to be down; try again later, I'd say.
<jimmy_neutron> kk, thx
<jimmy_neutron> and about grub, can i change the style here too?
<Phantom^^> hey guys i'm having some trouble installing this new printer i just bought
<nikkia> Phantom, which printer?
<Phantom^^> uhh its a epson AcuLaser c1100
<Phantom^^> in teh kde setup thingy the aculasers start at c1900
<Phantom^^> and the epson website does not have a linux driver for it available, they say it is usually shipped with the operating system or something 
<nikkia> Phantom^^: tell it its a laserjet 3
<Phantom^^> ok 
<nikkia> i hope it has 5MB of ram tho
<nikkia> apparently, that printer downconverts everything to 75dpi internally if it only has 1MB
<Phantom^^> yeah i think it has 32
<Phantom^^> is that bad ?
<Phantom^^> in the sence of compatibility
<nikkia> it should be alright
<nikkia> the 1Mb thing is just something the printer does automatically, it would still 'work' with linux, just your printouts would look like crud
<Phantom^^> hmm how do i tell its its a laserjet 3
<Phantom^^> is taht under hp ?
<nikkia> i imagine so
<nikkia> you probably need gimp-print installed, if you don't have it
<nikkia> CUPS itself only supports about 5 drivers, most of which are dot-matrix printers, it relies on a back-end driver (usually gimp-print, altho TurboPrint integrates with CUPS too)
<Phantom^^> how do i install gimp print
<nikkia> Phantom^^: apt-get, synaptic, aptitude, whatever you want
<Phantom^^> nikkia: i jsut tried a test print seems the printer recieved the data but did nothing with it
<Phantom^^> opps
<Phantom^^> yeah gimp print i guess
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's GIMP print?
<nikkia> Carpe_Libertatem: a printer driver
<nikkia> it was originally part of gimp, hence the name, but it has been a standalone set of printer drivers for a long time now
<nikkia> its also not called gimp-print anymore, its 'gutenprint' now, but ubuntu hasn't switched to gutenprint (shame, as it has a lot of new features that are really worthwhile, including a lot more drivers)
<Phantom^^> nikkia can i install gutenprint anyway
<Phantom^^> it may have my printer ?
<nikkia> no
<nikkia> gimp-print *should* already be installed, its a dependancy of [k] ubuntu-desktop, and therein lies the problem....
<Phantom^^> seems gimp print is already installed but when i go to the settings it says im using cups
<nikkia> to just build gutenprint, you need to remove gimp-print out of the way, or build gutenprint in such a way that it tells dpkg that it is a pure upgrade of gimp-print
<Phantom^^> the drop down does not have gimp print listed at least under the name of gimp print
<nikkia> and since gimp-print is split over several packages, its not an easy task
<nikkia> no, you misunderstand
<nikkia> without gimp-print, your choice of printers is about '5'
<nikkia> one of which  is a 9pin, and 2 24-pin dot matrix printers, i think one is a postscript, and i forget the other 1 :)
<Phantom^^> ok well i dont know how this works but in the printer config gui
<Phantom^^> print system currently used is set to cups
<nikkia> with gimp-print, you get a long list of printers, but you don't see anything that says 'gimp-print' per se
<nikkia> you're in the wrong GUI :P
<Phantom^^> and in the drop down there are a few other systems listed but none of them are gimp
<nikkia> you should be at the CUPS setup, which is via  a web browser
<nikkia> try opening the url:   http://localhost:631
<Phantom^^> ok nikkia let just pretend i have jsut hooked the new printer up to this machine
<Phantom^^> what do i have to do with a kubuntu setup to install it
<Phantom^^> hmmm nikkia i think i have found a driver for this printer but the website does not list kubuntu directly they have debian though if im downloading the file should i pick the debian distriution
<Phantom^^> nikkia:  can you look at this url and tell me which one you think i should try
<Phantom^^> http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin/dl2/ls_e
<nikkia> nope, i can't
<nikkia> because its a session based page :P
<nikkia> Phantom^^: as i said, the driver to use is the laserjet 3 driver, that is from linuxprinting.org, which is about the best, and most reliable, resource for printing stuff on linux
<Phantom^^> ok
<Phantom^^> ok
<Phantom^^> when i select laserjet 3 it gives me a kinda list of sub drivers
<Phantom^^> laserjet 3 (foomatic + gimp-print)
<Phantom^^> laserjet 3 (foomatic + ljet3)
<Phantom^^> laserjet 3 (foomatic + stp)
<Phantom^^> laserjet 3 (foomatic + gimp-print-ijs)
<Phantom^^> which one should i pick /
<_davids> holas
<nikkia> Phantom^^: the second one, ljet3
<Phantom^^> ok
<Phantom^^> thanks i hope this works
<Phantom^^> nikkia it asks me to select a port for the printer
<Phantom^^> atm its connected via usb but it gives me like 15 possible usb ports
<nikkia> how's it connected to the PC? printer port?
<nikkia> oh
<Phantom^^> i can use parrallel
<Phantom^^> if need be ?
<nikkia> Phantom^^: at a console do:   ls -l /dev/usb/lp0
<Phantom^^> crw-rw----  1 root lp 180, 0 2005-09-05 16:42 /dev/usb/lp0
<nikkia> ok, then thats the port you want to give it :)
<Phantom^^> lol what port is that ?
<Phantom^^> you mean
<Phantom^^> that is the uri ?
<Phantom^^> this   dev/usb/lp0 ?
<nikkia> with the / at the start
<Phantom^^> ok
<Phantom^^> ok so i selcted that port and then the hp ljet3 and i tried to test but it did not print the test page :(
<jimmy_neutron> how can i mount usb-sticks in Kubuntu 5.04?
<OculusAquilae> jimmy_neutron: this should be simple, after connecting it to the pc you should find an icon in media:/ in konqueror
<jimmy_neutron> k
<jimmy_neutron> indeed thx
<jimmy_neutron> how do I unount it now? ("remove safely")?
<OculusAquilae> jimmy_neutron: rightclick and something like unmount device
<jimmy_neutron> hmm... yeah, cool big thx
<OculusAquilae> jimmy_neutron: np
<jimmy_neutron> is there a way to add devices in /etc/fstab so that non-root users can boot them too?
<soliste> like this maybe:
<soliste> - /dev/hdc2       /media/data     vfat    uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=022,rw,user,auto 0 0
<jimmy_neutron> k, mom
<apokryphos> jimmy_neutron: you have ot set the appropriate mask for it
<apokryphos> (permissions to access). 0222 is read-only for all users -- you'll want to use that if you're mounting an NTFS partition.
<jimmy_neutron> ok
<jimmy_neutron> there is still no way to write on ntfs safely?
<apokryphos> correct
<jimmy_neutron> is there anybody working on that, or did they give up already?
<soliste> breezy-live-i386.iso (colony-4) doesn't work for me, error with locales, is this reported?
<jimmy_neutron> ./dev/hdc2       /media/data     vfat    uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=022,rwuser,auto 0 0 <-- should i change that rw to r when mount ntfs?
<apokryphos> jimmy_neutron: you should mount your ntfs like this:   /dev/hdbX       /media/windoze  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<jimmy_neutron> ok
<apokryphos> mind you, all you really need for your vfat partitions is  /dev/hdbX /mnt/somefolder vfat umask=000 0 0
<jimmy_neutron> ok
<jimmy_neutron> that ntfs works only for root,...
<jpatrick> so put sudo in front of the comman
<jpatrick> command*
<jimmy_neutron> can't i just set it up to get mounted at every system startup?
<jpatrick> hey anyone know where I can get Qt header files?
<apokryphos> jimmy_neutron: putting it in fstab *will* make it mount on startup
<apokryphos> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<jpatrick> thank you
<jimmy_neutron> ohh, well then thx
<jpatrick> jimmy_neutron: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<apokryphos> jimmy_neutron: of course, you should only really edit that as root if you want to alter it
<apokryphos> jpatrick: you know not to recommend that :P. But, for automounting...
<apokryphos> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> it has been said that windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<jpatrick> apokryphos: sorry :)
<jpatrick> hmm.. even after installing libqt3-mt-dev I still don't have the header files
<faked> sb using amarok? if yes, was it possible for you to build a collection? It doesn't work to me, need help
<apokryphos> jpatrick: what is it you're trying to compile?
<jpatrick> faked: I have a collection
<apokryphos> faked: settings -> configure amarok -> collection
<jpatrick> apokryphos: http://developer.kde.org/~larrosa/tutorial/p1.html
<jpatrick> the #include files don't exist on my system
<nico8481> hi
<jpatrick> lo
<faked> apokryphos: yes I did it so far, but when scanning has been finished there is no collection created
<apokryphos> jpatrick: hm, ok -- one sec.
<apokryphos> faked: are you *sure* there are appropriate music files in that directory.
<faked> apokryphos: yes, I have an external harddisc with mp3's on it, some month ago it worked perfect with amarok, but since I think 1.2.4 I can't create a collection, the collection is always empty
<jpatrick> faked: It took me a few times to build my collection
<faked> apokryphos: I also tried to copy songs into my $home and started create collection - same thing
<faked> jpatrick: amarok scans all folders, it needs a few minutes, but it is always empty
<faked> jpatrick, apokryphos: which version of amarok do you use?
<jpatrick> 1.3
<nico8481> i'm trying to use unicode with latex but it doesn't seem to work (using \usepackage[utf8] {inputenc} but after texi2pdf we see only the latin caracters in the resulting pdf...) does anyone know how to do it right?
<jpatrick> it worked with later verisons tho
<apokryphos> jpatrick: not entirely sure for now, but if you want... just do an apt-get build-dep {kdepackage} and that'll pull it in
<faked> jpatrick: where did you get 1.3 with apt-get?
<apokryphos> faked: I can't help but think that you're certainly doing something wrong in the process...
<jpatrick> I downloaded it
<jpatrick> faked:  http://www.oculusaquilae.de/kubuntu-amarok-1.3/hoary-i386/
<jpatrick> apokryphos: what should I put for {kdepackage}?
<faked> jpatrick: uihh, I use breezy for i386, so ther is no package :)
<apokryphos> jpatrick: any kde package... go for amarok ;-)
<apokryphos> faked: not in apt, yet, no.
<jpatrick> E: Build-dependencies for amarok could not be satisfied.
<OculusAquilae> faked: I'll build amarok on i386 soon :-)
<faked> apokryphos: I understand, I have this problem with amarok 1.2.4 on breezy and amarok 1.3 on debian unstable, so I thought maybe it is a but, but If two peoplo say it is working correctly, I think the problem is on me
<faked> OculusAquilae: cool
<apokryphos> jpatrick: try any others... i.e. ktts
<OculusAquilae> but at the moment I compile it for breezy-amd64
<jimmy_neutron> is there a tool to partition the hdd?
<apokryphos> faked: many more than two :). Though, if you're having this area on multiple OSs, then try #amarok
<apokryphos> jimmy_neutron: qtparted
<jpatrick> apokryphos: maybe I need libqt3-dev?
<apokryphos> I was under the impression that the -mt pack brought that in... if not, install it, sure.
<jimmy_neutron> k, thx
<jpatrick> but it removes kde-devel kde-devel-extras kdebase-dev kdelibs4-dev kdesdk koffice-dev...
<apokryphos> :-O
<apokryphos> that's not right
<faked> apokryphos: I did it yesterday, I checked it with one developer of amarok, we tried different things, but it didn't work, so I thougt the package is bad, but as I said the same problem on debian and breezy
<jpatrick> That's what I thought
<faked> apokryphos: I tried to build it from svn, but the taglib in debian unstable and in breezy is too old...
<apokryphos> faked: you could try compiling, see if the problem persists.
<apokryphos> faked: get the taglib package -- go to the link above
<jimmy_neutron> it says there that qtparted ist a partition magic clone - is it as messy as partition magic too?
<faked> apokryphos: but this package is for hoary not for breezy
<apokryphos> oh, you're on breezy?
<faked> apokryphos: yes on breezy
<apokryphos> Compile taglib too, then -- it's a minor-ish library
<jpatrick> apokryphos: see apt-cache show libqt3-dev
<faked> apokryphos: yes, I think would be the best way
<jpatrick> It has 2 warnings
<apokryphos> it's not on breezy
<apokryphos> jpatrick: the build-dep gave no success?
<jpatrick> Failed to satisfy Build-Depends dependency for qt-x11-free
<usrx> anyone know of any mirrors for kde-look.org?
<apokryphos> jpatrick: are you sure that the -mt package installed correctly? I'm pretty convinced that's all you need
<apokryphos> perhaps you have to export the QTDIR directory
<jpatrick> how?
<apokryphos> export QTDIR=/usr/lib/qt3 
<apokryphos> or on the configure you can use --with-qt-dir
<apokryphos> usrx: there aren't any
<jpatrick> export didn't work
<apokryphos> :S
<usrx> thanks
<jpatrick> p1.cpp:1:26: qapplication.h: No such file or directory
<apokryphos> eh?
<jpatrick> the header file is not there
* apokryphos shrugs
<apokryphos> can you clarify that other kde apps don't find it, on compile?
<jimmy_neutron> how much space should i reserve as swap on a amd athlon-xp-m 2400+ with 512 MB ram (with a 32 shared-memory grafics-card)
<jpatrick> err.. no
<jpatrick> jimmy_neutron: 1 GB should
<jpatrick> do*
<jpatrick> apokryphos: I'll take another example from the site
<jpatrick> apokryphos: didn't work
<jpatrick> ...agin
<apokryphos> jpatrick: do you have libqt3c102-mt ?
<jimmy_neutron> kk, thx
<jpatrick> there's nothing in /usr/lib/qt3 :S
<jpatrick> just one folder
<apokryphos> that's fine
<jpatrick> libqt3c102-mt is already the newest version.
<apokryphos> I'm stumped, sorry; from what I know you really should have them. :/
<jpatrick> :/
* apokryphos is off for dinner -- back later.
<jpatrick> :\
<ManLord> #amarok
<djib> amarok rulez
<ManLord> yes :)
<seaLne> is anyone using kbluetoothd?
<djib> anyone has a wacom graphire ?
<ManLord> seaLne: i use it
<seaLne> ManLord: its ok got it working now just i had to restart kde for some reason
<ManLord> ok
<seaLne> it wouldn't do anything which was a bit annoying
<seaLne> ah cool now i can access my phone
<faked> OculusAquilae: cool, amarok-deb for breezy i386, thx
<OculusAquilae> np
<faked> OculusAquilae: so lets see if building a collection will work no to me
<faked> OculusAquilae: you're from germany?
<OculusAquilae> faked: ye
<OculusAquilae> s
<faked> OculusAquilae: I'm from Austria
<faked> OculusAquilae: is it a lot of work to build a deb-package?
<OculusAquilae> faked: ah, I like Austria
<OculusAquilae> faked: my simple packages are not very difficult to build, but if you have problems it is
<faked> OculusAquilae: hmm.. KLibLoader could not load the plugin: libamarok_artsengine_plugin
<OculusAquilae> hm
<faked> OculusAquilae: but with your libtag-deb I can build it from svn
<OculusAquilae> hm
<faked> OculusAquilae: ohh, amarok 1.3.1 released today
<OculusAquilae> faked: we have also a german kubuntu-irc-channel #kubuntu-de << advertising
<OculusAquilae> faked: hm, not more work :-)
<faked> :)
<OculusAquilae> I think I'll package amarok 1.3.1 tomorrow
* tvo wonders whether it's possible to play a DVD over network from WinXP source
<rlared> hello all, i was wondering how to get my hands on gtkpod for kubuntu?
<apokryphos> !info gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: (manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod), section universe/sound, is extra. Version: 0.88-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 383 kB, Installed size: 1140 kB
<Tm_T> gtkpod? gtk? gnomish?
<apokryphos> rlared: enable the Universe repository and download it.
<Tm_T> ;)
<rlared> apokryphos: thank you guys
<rlared> haha Tm_T : is there a KDE equivalent? :)
<Tm_T> don't ask from me, I don't have ipod =)
<apokryphos> you can use amaroK if you have 1.3 
<Tm_T> yeah, I was suggwsting that =)
<rlared> does amarok do everything?
<apokryphos> rlared: it makes coffee, yes.
<rlared> apokryphos: hazelnut or regular?
<Tm_T> both
<Tm_T> and espresso
<apokryphos> rlared: latest version does both, in fact.
<rlared> damn
<rlared> highly impressive my friends
<jimmy_neutron> how does the fstab entry for swap-partitions look like?
<apokryphos>  /dev/hdbX       none            swap    sw              0       0
<jimmy_neutron> k, thx
<rlared> kubuntu is pretty sweet
<rlared> trying it for the first time
<apokryphos> =)
<rlared> so far it's exactly what i'm looking for, except I don't know if i quite agree with no root login by default : D
<bobbyd> can anyone help me repair my MBR?
<Xorlev> bobbyd: What damaged it? Windows?
<bobbyd> I nuked it by accident, I have the kubuntu install CD booted but I'm not sure how to reinstall grub
<bobbyd> Xorlev, yes
<Xorlev> !grub
<ubotu> I heard grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Xorlev> Ack wrong channel
<bobbyd> Xorlev, windows vista to be precise
<Xorlev> Vista! *hiss*
<bobbyd> indeed
<bobbyd> any ideas
<bobbyd> I can run grub-install
<Xorlev> Check out the links ubotu put out.
<bobbyd> but I've only used lilo on the past and kubuntu auto-configures grub so I'm not sure how to fix it
<Xorlev> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows <-- this one in particular
<bobbyd> ok thanks
<bobbyd> I thought you said wrong channel
<bobbyd> sorry :)
<Xorlev> I forgot ubotu was here too =)
<jimmy_neutron> is there any other file that describes the hdd partiotions except fstab
<Xorlev> /etc/mtab, /etc/lvmtab
<jimmy_neutron> k, thx
<jimmy_neutron> ok do have have to put something into these files to set up a swap partition for kubuntu?
<Xorlev> Your swap partition should have been made at install.
<jimmy_neutron> is there no way i can fix this now?
<seaLne> fix what?
<jimmy_neutron> well the system has no swap partition
<seaLne> in /etc/fstab you should have a line like:
<seaLne> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<jimmy_neutron> well there is a swap partition, but the system isn't using it
<Xorlev> Thats fine, it isn't always used.
<Xorlev> Only when pages from the virtual memory are aged and no longer need physical memory.
<jimmy_neutron> hmmm i got that line except that "sw" part
<seaLne> cat /proc/meminfo should tell you how much swap you have
<seaLne> something like:
<seaLne> SwapTotal:     1959888 kB
<seaLne> SwapFree:      1923220 kB
<Xorlev> Right now my system is only using 4.11mb of my swap
<Xorlev> Out of ~2gb.
<jimmy_neutron> k, thx
<Xorlev> Running top can also give you a realtime status of your swap and the like.
<jimmy_neutron> i get permission denied
<Xorlev> sudo cat /proc/meminfo
<jimmy_neutron> ohh :>
<jimmy_neutron> SwapTotal: 0kB
<jimmy_neutron> SwapFree: 0kB
<seaLne> sudo fdisk -l |grep swap
<seaLne> and see if it says anything
<seaLne> it looks like you might actually not have any swap
<jimmy_neutron> it sais /dev/hda7 3425 3558 1076323+ 82 Linux Swap / Solaris
<jimmy_neutron> but hda7 should be /
<jimmy_neutron> and hda6 should be swap
<lascar> anyone know of a good anti-virus app for kubuntu?
<Xorlev> ClamAV.
<Xorlev> Runs by command line though.
<seaLne> works well with mailscanner
<lascar> heard of it
<lascar> but i'm looking for a GUI one, if possible
<apokryphos> what exactly do you need an anti-virus app for?
<seaLne> klamav
<apokryphos> in a world without fences who needs gates :D
<apokryphos> somewhat unrelated ;-)
<lascar> look, i know linux isn't nearly as popular a target as windows for virus writers
<lascar> but they do exist
<apokryphos> not really
<apokryphos> not really
<seaLne> not in the same way as in windows, unless ofcourse you get emails with a program in them from someone you don't know and run it as root
<apokryphos> and a few of "famous" ones made contained full documentation and options to undo all they did :D
<apokryphos> s/of/of the
<apokryphos> http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<lascar> what should the database directory be?
<Xorlev> Most virus programmers stick to Windows...much easier to infect.
<lascar> nice article
<koalah_> dumb question, but why is windows easier?
<apokryphos> koalah_: check that link for some reasons
<seaLne> it runs lots of services by default
<seaLne> stupid mail clients like outlook don't handel attatchments properly etc
* nico8481 wants an iBook
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: hola!
<seaLne> nico8481: they don't have enough mouse buttons :)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: hi!
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: how you doin'?
<nico8481> seaLne, real men don't use mice ;-)
<Xorlev> Windows is based on a Point-and-Click way of doing things
<thoreauputic> My phone company had problems - off line for 4 days!!
<seaLne> what about copy+paste?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: ouch
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: another case for broadband? ;)
<nico8481> seaLne, what about "yy" in vi ? ;)
<seaLne> :)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: actually I would have dsl so it would have been the same
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: but with another phone company :P
<bobbyd> seaLne, do now: http://www.apple.com/mightymouse/
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: cabling problem : all th ecopper is owned by telstra here
<seaLne> not on the laptop tho
<bobbyd> seaLne, plug it in!
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: nevermind, at least we have you now ;-)
<nico8481> i guess you can plug it to the laptop :p
<Xorlev> Windows...you open a wizard and whala. Binary installed. With linux its sometimes more difficult requiring alot of times dependencys, but in my opinion, the Linux method is far better.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: in the meantime I thought I would be clever and reconfigure irssi: so I managed to stuff that up royally and now it won't connect ;-)
<apokryphos> heh
<nico8481> anyone actually knows MacOSX?
* seaLne knows you can replace it easily with linux :)
<Xorlev> MacOSX is beautiful...no doubt there, and its based off Unix, but I much prefer Linux =)
<koalah_> only 51 mb left :)
<typo> all my Qt apps seam to display accented characters badly. Like they're showing UTF-8 content as latin1 or something
<typo> anyone know what this is?
<libben> when i dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and now im at the part regarding glcore and all that
<libben> should i check glcore?
<libben> its unchecked
<crimsun> only if you're not using nvidia or ati drivers
<libben> im using nvidia
<typo> I don't have the keyboard layout options in the kde control center. Anyone know if I need some other package for this?
<typo> I instaleed "kcontrol"
<crimsun> libben: the binary-only drivers?
<libben> crimsun its fresh install and i just did the dpkg-reconfigure thingy
<crimsun> libben: if so, do not check GLcore
<libben> dri?
<nikkia> oooo
<nikkia> my web provider just upgraded their customers from 1GB of storage to 2GB for free
<libben> yeah, we all have it. called gmail and gmail storage =)
<nikkia> libben: that is NOT the same thing
<nikkia> try running a php script on gmail some time
<amu> gmail is evil spyware :D
<libben> pff =)
<amu> you allow then, they can scan your private mail     
<libben> can i totally remove konqueror?
<libben> cause i see its implemented with alot of nice things.
<Xorlev> I wouldn't recommend it
<libben> like its many things in one, web browser, file manager and so on..
<libben> k
<Xorlev> You probably can, but that'd kill alot of things.
<libben> so i keep it? and just install firefox and choose in a menu somewhere that firefox is my krewl broweser
<lascar> apokryphos: any idea how to maximize wireless ethernet throughput?
<lascar> i'm maxed at 1mbps
<lascar> brb
<libben> whats the diffrence between konq and firefox? 
<amu> lascar: maybe with network bounding & QoS 
<libben> anyone?
<crimsun> libben: they're fundamentally different. Konqueror is not _just_ a Web browser.
<crimsun> (not to mention they use different widget sets)
<nikkia> lascar: have you tried setting the bitrate via iwconfig? some of the drivers seem to have a bug where they default to 802.11 mode but still report 802.11b/g mode
<nikkia> (i used to have a 3com ethernet card that did the same under linux, said it was in 100baseT mode, but was actually in 10baseT mode, that one was very annoying tho, i had to tell it to use 10baseT mode to get 100baseT)
<jimmy_neutron> n8 everybody
<rlared> hey does anyone know if there is a command line flag for kmix to get it to raise/lower/mute the volume?
<sedeki> Doesn't kubuntu have dpkg command?
<apokryphos> sedeki: it's a debian-based system, of course it does.
<lascar> ok, back
<sedeki> my friend claims he doesn't have dpkg.
<sedeki> probably no dpkg in $PATH.
<lascar> !QoS
<ubotu> lascar: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<lascar> that makes 2 of us
<apokryphos> libben: you can alter your default browser in kcontrol
<apokryphos> libben: though not sure why you'd not like Konqueror.
<apokryphos> sedeki: he's likely not running [k] ubuntu then
<sirukin> heh
<sedeki> well, he does.
<Peaker> I just hit a java applet in some web page, that managed to start allocating like crazy and thrashed everything out to swap, until task manager didnt work (took too much time to load), hell even console login took 3 minutes(!).  Is there any way to "lock in" the resources for critical processes (lock pages in memory, ensure scheduler slice, ensure I/O doesnt starve, etc)?
<Peaker> it seems very very silly that programs that takes very minimal amounts of resources would ever be parted from their resources to increase some thrasher by 0.00001% efficiency
<apokryphos> sedeki: ls /usr/bin/ | grep dpkg  ... gives?
<Peaker> It seems that both Windows and Linux suffer from this silly fault even though they both have been multitasking for many years
<apokryphos> sedeki: if he mucked up his $PATH then he could be having problems too
<libben> cause im a fanboy of firefox?
<sedeki> apokryphos i misinterpreted my friend.
<libben> isnt that a good reason?
<libben> and firefox is soon comming with a new version
<apokryphos> libben: Konqueror sooner, probably.
<sedeki> apokryphos he was looking for a program using dpkg --search, i thought he ment he didn't have dpkg installed.
<Peaker> libben: But firefox doesn't have the KIOSlave support and the KPart support, and the programmable shortcut support, etc, etc :)
<libben> but wich browser is better and faster?
<apokryphos> sedeki: what does he want to search? Debs? Repositories?
<apokryphos> sedeki: he can use apt-cache search <package>
<sedeki> installed debs using (as far as i'm concerned) dpkg --search
<lascar> what's the proper syntax for changing wireless eth bitrates?
<apokryphos> sedeki: he should be using dpkg -l|grep <package>  ...then
<Peaker> sedeki: I don't notice any speed difference.. my connection is Israeli c-modem which is ok but still is the bottleneck in both browsers..
<Peaker> sedeki: I like Konqy better for pages both render properly.  Rare pages dont show right in konqy, rare part of them show right in firefox.  So I'd say as browsers they are roughly equal, ffox only very slightly better
<libben> so FF is better then =)
<Peaker> But as general programs to use to browse-not-necessarily-the-web, konq is way better :)
<apokryphos> libben: better? It depends on your needs. Though, the advantages of Konqueror I see: fast for starting up, pretty darn fast rendering engine, integration with KDE.
<Peaker> but not enough to warrent the non-integrated look, the lack of "ggl:" shortcuts/etc and the inability to go to smb:/ all of a sudden ;)
<Peaker> apokryphos: its likely that ff has faster rendering engine, but I think the rendering engine is only the bottle neck of very very few people
<libben> apokryphos, well. as i stated earlier, ff fanboy here. but konq seems to be just the same. except that it has some more nice features.... but im thinking of seperating the web part to ff and konq for the rest.
<lascar> and you can hyperthread ff
<apokryphos> I haven't seen any statistics on gecko/khtml comparison, so I'm leaving that
<apokryphos> all I know is Konqueror loads pages easily faster than FF for me.
<apokryphos> libben: up to you, of course.
<libben> i read somewhere that konq can use the same extensions as ff
<apokryphos> work is being done to implement gecko engine into Konqeuror as an option, but that's far from ready still, I believe.
<Peaker> lascar: Threading is for weak people ;-)
<lascar> nikkia: what's the proper syntax for changing wireless eth bitrates?
<Peaker> I would go as far as saying threading is the most ill-used feature by developers all over the world, over the years
<libben> what was the name of the file
<libben> that holds the multi and so on
<libben> how do i update so i use the 686 instead of this 386?
#kubuntu 2005-09-11
<libben> kernnel 
<libben> anyone?
<sedeki> hello Wictory
<Wictory> hi
<sedeki> what's up?
<Wictory> im just chilling
<Wictory> :D
<libben> should i uncomment all four lines in sources.list?
<libben> for universe?
<apokryphos> yes
<libben> so whats the security ones from universe that are the last two?
<libben> cause in the uncommented text, it only says i should uncomment two
<nalioth> libben: yes, uncomment all of them in your default sources list
<libben> k thxs. then type apt-get update ?
<nalioth> libben: and whereever it says "universe" space over and add "multiverse"
<apokryphos> libben: yes
<nalioth> as in "universe multiverse"
<flugh> I will be the one
<libben> http://pastebin.com/355624
<libben> thats one is good? 
<libben> what was the deal with multiverse?
<apokryphos> libben: that's it. Add Multiverse for more packages
<apokryphos> you can learn about the different repositories here...
<apokryphos> !components
<ubotu> it has been said that components is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<apokryphos> to add it, where there is a line with "universe" also add "multiverse", as nalioth said.
<libben> ok, so i copy all the four lines i just uncommented... and paste them again and add multivers to it
<apokryphos> er, what?
<apokryphos> just add multiverse. Paste?
<apokryphos> as in, why do you need to paste anything?
<libben> so no universe?
<apokryphos> erm, what?
<apokryphos> Use this... 
<apokryphos> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<apokryphos> and uncomment any repos you want to use.
<apokryphos> (the pastebin there, that is)
<libben> so i just copy the pastebin one ? shoud i uncomment the source debs?
<apokryphos> if you plan on using the source debs
<libben> im pretty new to this. am i planning on using source debs? =)
<apokryphos> probably not
<libben> hmm only getting 900 fps in glxgears
<libben> why
<libben> should have around 2-4000
<utter_> I need some help with KDevelop
<utter_> if anyone knows about it...?
<nalioth> libben: you can back up your existing sources.list and use the one you get from http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<djib> yeah, it's a great one !
<libben> just installed mc.
<libben> now then =)
<djib> but public.planetmirror.com doesn't work does it ?
<libben> dont wanna use i386 on my box that is a p4 1.7,,, its a i686 ?
<libben> how do i update that easily?
<nalioth> libben: krusader is a kde variant of mc
<nalioth> libben: search for kernel 686 in synaptic
<libben> just installing synaptic
<libben> krusader any good?
<nalioth> libben: all software is free, try it. if you dont like it, don't use it
<apokryphos> libben: not better than Konqueror
<utter_> is there a channel for Kubuntu PPC users
<nalioth> utter_: you're in it
<nalioth> utter_: or #ubuntu
<nalioth> apokryphos: i mentioned krusader to libben b/c he mentioned mc
<utter_> I'm just guessing that some of the packages for PPC are WAAAAY behind those on x86?
<apokryphos> sure
<nalioth> utter_: yes and for amd64 as well
<djib> I have no hoary-extra working
<nalioth> utter_: some of the delay can be compensated for, tho
<djib> do you have the same problem ?
<utter_> so that's why KDevelop is version 2.1?
<nalioth> utter_: i run ppc and i've had to compensate
<apokryphos> djib: what's the problem?
<djib> neither http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ nor http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ nor ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ work at my place when I do apt-get update
<djib> it says ign and the adress
<djib> :wq
<apokryphos> it says what?
<utter_> so, nalioth - how easy is it to 'compensate' what have you done?
<djib> Ign ftp://ftp2.caliu.info hoary-extras/restricted Packages
<djib> for example
<apokryphos> djib: the mirrormax ones are the best to use generally
<djib> but they don't work
<apokryphos> well, what's the full error output; you only get that line?
<djib> and by the way what are hoary-extras-staging/ 
<djib> apokryphos: I get a Ign http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras Release.gpg
<nalioth> utter_: if there are source pkgs available for what you want, apt can build the pkg for you
<libben> ok
<libben> im in synaptic
<libben> so what do i choose ?
<apokryphos> djib: and *nothing* else?
<utter_> nalioth - done that on a redhat machine but not in deb
<djib> well there's about 5 lines just like this
<libben> linux 686?
<djib> with main, universe, multiuniverse and restricted
<libben> or 686 headers?
<libben> can i use the linux-686-smp think my cpu can handle it.
<nalioth> utter_: enable your deb-srv lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list 
<nalioth> deb-src, even
<apokryphos> djib: and no "error"
<djib> not when I do an apt-get update apokryphos 
<nalioth> libben: do you have dual processors?
<djib> but when I input  http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net in konqueror I get something
<djib> it's so strange
<utter_> nalioth - just did that - now what?
<djib> apokryphos: any idea what's happenig ?
<nalioth> utter_: make yourself a 'build' directory
<djib> is it because I didn't add a key or something
<djib> I read that somewhere and I can't find where
<apokryphos> djib: I think that means it already has the current file
<libben> no but i have hyperthreading, the same but with one cpu
<libben> or am i wrong?
<djib> apokryphos: I don't know because for all others it does an update
<nalioth> libben: ok then, try the smp kernel
<utter_> nalioth - done that...
<apokryphos> djib: and you definitely can't get packs from hoary-extras?
<nalioth> utter_: then in a terminal in your 'build' dir, type "sudo apt-get build-dep <pkgname>"
<djib> I don't know apokryphos 
<utter_> aaaah! cheers nalioth - lets's hope it's in there ;)
<djib> yeah it seems to be some security issue
<apokryphos> so what's the actual problem? :D
<djib> did you add a key to get those or not ?
<djib> apokryphos: I just don't like to see Ign ^^
<libben> hmm, i seem not to have ht on my cpu... anyway... must sleep... gf getting tired. later.
<nalioth> djib: we all see Ign
<djib> ?
<djib> why
<apokryphos> because it means that it's not re-downloading the file
<nalioth> libben: in a terminal, type "cat /proc/cpu"
<apokryphos> since it already has the exact one
<djib> oh, I see
<djib> thanks
<djib> and by the way, what do you do to get packages such as win32 codex
<apokryphos> sudo aptitude install w32codecs
<apokryphos> if you have hoary-extras enabled
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> well, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<djib> ok I was searching for a package named win32codecs
<djib> that's why
<djib> thanks
<djib> and one more question (sorry but I'm a real newb with ubuntu)
<djib> what are backports for ?
<nalioth> djib: backports are programs from the future
<djib> ok
<apokryphos> programs that weren't able to make it for the freeze of the current version
<djib> gotcha
<apokryphos> so they're "backported"
<djib> so maybe I don't need it ^^
<nalioth> djib: ubuntu releases every 6 months. some of the programs in the world outside advance, but do not get added until the next release
<djib> thanks
<nalioth> so 'backports' are programs from the next release, available now
<djib> and what does hoary-extras-staging mean
<djib> I mean the word 'staging' 
<djib> what does it mean ?
<nalioth> djib: anything -staging means the programs are not quite ready for general use
<djib> ok
<djib> well thank you all very much
<djib> I really enjoy kubuntu
<apokryphos> =)
<djib> it's the only disto I tried that got my wifi working
<djib> just after the installation
<djib> and you can hibernate
<djib> and so many cool things
<nalioth> djib: congrats!
<djib> ^^
<blackflag> hello all
<djib> nalioth: it took me about a full month before having it work on my gentoo
<nalioth> djib: well, that's gentoo
<djib> hello blackflag 
<djib> ^^
<djib> yes
<djib> I won't be using gentoo anymore
<djib> I was away for one month so I didn't do any update
<djib> when I came back I had 120 packages to compile... it took me 3 days !!!!
<apokryphos> yeouch
<blackflag> I have a problem/ question to gpg
<nalioth> blackflag: ok ask
* nalioth braces in his seat
<blackflag> when i use gpg on my linux and send it to win mail client the message is attached
<apokryphos> kgpg!
<blackflag> on the win is pgp
<dabugas> hi
<blackflag> when I try to decrypt with pgp Im not succesfull
<nalioth> blackflag: how are you using gpg on your linux?
<djib> blackflag: pgp is not open source I think
<dabugas> i got a little problem: my applet clock informs me that the time is "00:06 London"
<dabugas> what gives?
<blackflag> pgp is open source
<djib> is it ?
<blackflag> yes
<djib> i thought that gpg was ans pgp wasn't
<nalioth> dabugas: right click on it, and select the option to change the format
<nalioth> blackflag: can you not use gnupg on windows?
<dabugas> the format is: SHORTWEEKDAY DD/MM/YY
<djib> one more question to try and understand ubuntu : what are 'extras'
<blackflag> no they make commercials with that is open source
<djib> I mean what kind of package is it ?
<blackflag> yes I can
<nalioth> djib: gnupg is open source, pgp is public domain, i believe
<blackflag> but others have pgp
<djib> ok nalioth 
<nalioth> blackflag: how are you using gpg on your linux?
<dabugas> oh, wait, i got it.
<nalioth> djib: extras are softwares that are 'legally questionable' re licences, etc
<blackflag> Hmm I use kgpg
<nalioth> blackflag: are you signing email, encrypting data, what?
<blackflag> encrypting mails
<blackflag> when I send it it is attached
<blackflag> why?
<blackflag> on the win box I have to save it first
<nalioth> blackflag: kgpg isnt the best talked about gpg frontend
<blackflag> then I can decrypt
<nalioth> blackflag: does your email client support gpg natively?
<nalioth> blackflag: or have a plugin?
<blackflag> no, on the win box only with a plugin
<nalioth> blackflag: i run thunderbird with enigmail plugin on my linux box, and every1 i send to gets their mail w/o a problem
<blackflag> w/o?
<nalioth> blackflag: they ask me what is the crazy stuff (gpg sig block) but they read their mail just fine from me
<nalioth> without = w/o
<blackflag> okay
<blackflag> the sig is not the prob
<blackflag> the encrypted msg
<blackflag> mail
<djib> how come flashplugin-nonfree is available without 'extras' enable
<nalioth> i havent seen the need to encrypt anyones mail, i just clearsign all my mails
<apokryphos> it's in Multiverse
<blackflag> pgp cant read it when it arrives
<apokryphos> not illegal, but proprietary
<djib> oh ok
<blackflag> cause its a attached mail
<tungsten> nel | Non-kde-related
<tungsten> nel | Non-kde-related
<tungsten> nel | Non-kde-related
<tungsten> nel | Non-kde-related
<tungsten> nel | Non-kde-related
<djib> that means then that if I have everything enabled but extras, all my distro will be legal
<apokryphos> gah
<blackflag> so how can I send encrypted mails to win users
<blackflag> it has to be easily
<blackflag> cause the most are not proffessionels
<blackflag> Imlooking alot around the web but cant see a solution
<blackflag> and the other thing is
<tungsten> how do I get a history as sudo? sudo history does not work?
<blackflag> when I have a .txt file i can encrypt it but have not some special caracters there
<apokryphos> tungsten: please don't flood the channel again
<nalioth> tungsten: sudo history is kept in /root/.bash_history
<apokryphos> tungsten: you get a history of sudo under your normal user
<tungsten> flood?
<blackflag> the character set is set correctly
<tungsten> huh?
<apokryphos> tungsten: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1936
<blackflag> someonse has an idea??
<nalioth> blackflag: not for encrypting data, no
<tungsten> thanks but I do not know what you are talking about flood?
<blackflag> hmmmm....
<blackflag> should I contact pgp?
<nalioth> utter_: what happened to you?
<djib> has any one of you installed a chinese input program ?
<Wictory> bye everyone
<apokryphos> tungsten: posting many times in a row without apparent cause.
<nalioth> blackflag: i'd offer your windows folks the gnupg website
<tungsten> keybd maybe stuck?
<tungsten> sorry please accept my appology
<blackflag> yes thats the a good way but the best is going Linux!!!
<apokryphos> =)
<blackflag> but some are ?angry
<blackflag> going Linux
<djib> do you know any good firewall with a good gui
<blackflag> How you are telling others to go to linux?
<blackflag> Its not so easy
<apokryphos> !firewall
<ubotu> [firewall]  Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<blackflag> ups angry was the wrong word
<blackflag> afraid!
<tungsten> I upgraded from warty to kubuntu prob 2 weeks ago there is no record in /root/,bash_history is there a file that stores synaptic and aptitude commands?
<blackflag> is the correct one I want to say
<tungsten> I need to repeat the procedure on another machine
<apokryphos> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nalioth> djib: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<nalioth> there is more than firestarter
<nalioth> tungsten: aptitude and synaptic have no history
<djib> ok nalioth 
<djib> i'll read that
<tungsten> ubuto: nice use of sed thanks
<kailey> Breathe in...
<nalioth> kailey: it's all good
<apokryphos> kailey: can you http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl your /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
<kailey> Paste my /etc, etc?
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<apokryphos> kailey: that link there is a pastebin service. Paste things into there, and then press "send"
<apokryphos> kailey: in this case, it's your /etc/X11/xorg.conf we want to see, so paste it in there.
<kailey> How do I get that?
<nalioth> kailey: and then copy the URL in the address area and paste the URL in here
<apokryphos> kailey: in terminal: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apokryphos> from there you can copy it and then paste it onto that page
<kailey> I copied that stuff..
<kailey> I put it where?
<apokryphos> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kailey> ...
<tungsten> thanks agian good night
<apokryphos> 'night ;)
<apokryphos> kailey: be sure to click "Send" once it's in there.
<djib> good night apokryphos 
<kailey> I did
<apokryphos> djib: 'night
<apokryphos> ok
<kailey> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1937
<apokryphos> kailey: type this in a terminal: sudo sed -e 's/"1024x768"/"1280x1024" "1024x768"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nalioth> apokryphos: wow you're quick
* nalioth is waitin for his turn to 'splain some stuff
<kailey> Now what?
<apokryphos> Mwuahaha. =)
<apokryphos> kailey: log out and hit Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<kailey> Log out of..
<kailey> like click the log out button?
<apokryphos> log out of gnome
<kailey> mm....
<apokryphos> once you have, ctrl alt backspace
<Xorlev> An air conditioner is like a computer...they don't work with Windows open.
<djib> does any one has kvlc ?
<kailey> Howdy.
<nalioth> kailey: here we go
<apokryphos> djib: doesn't seem to be around
<apokryphos> not even on kde-apps
<djib> it seems to be a vlc frontend
<djib> i found it doing an apt-cache search
<nalioth> kailey: open a terminal pleae
<kailey> Okay.
<kailey> So huge... *sigh*
<nalioth> kailey: we are gonna install the VESA driver for you
<apokryphos> !info kvlc
<ubotu> kvlc: (KDE frontend for VLC (dummy legacy package)), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 0 kB, Installed size: 52 kB
<apokryphos> djib: oh, indeed.
<djib> is it any good apokryphos ?
<nalioth> kailey i'm gonna tell you how to start a wizard, and will be here to answer your questions as you go along 
<djib> because I know vlc is excellet
<kailey> Okay. Thank you nalioth.
<nalioth> kailey: type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<djib> (it was first developped by students from my school ^^)
<apokryphos> djib: in my experience vlc is good for playing all sorts of vid files
<apokryphos> though xine does it for me, most of the time.
<kailey> A blue box came up.
<djib> yes
<djib> but vlc reads almost anythink
<djib> -k+g
<apokryphos> yup
<nalioth> kailey: answer it's question if you know the answer, if not ,ask me in here
<kailey> I don't know the answer... the question is attemt to
<kailey> autodetect or ditect
<nalioth> kailey: then click yes
<kailey> video hardware
<kailey> desired thing
<kailey> x server driver
<nalioth> kailey: choose VESA for the driver
<kailey> enter an identifier for your video card
<nalioth> typ
<nalioth> hang on
<nalioth> type your cards name, or your dogs name or something like 'my nvidia'
<nalioth> or just accept the dafault
<kailey> bus identifier
<nalioth> click ok
<kailey> pci:2:0:0
<nalioth> kailey: click ok on the bus ID page
<kailey> ...
<apokryphos> nalioth: what driver does ubu set by default?
<nalioth> apokryphos: whatever it autodetects, usually
<nalioth> apokryphos: sometimes it doestn work too well
<kailey> What mouse port should I do?
<apokryphos> ps/2
<kailey> that isn't up there
<nalioth> kailey: you can accept the default for mouse
<apokryphos> (presuming you have an average ps/2 mouse...not usb one)
<kailey> all of them are /dev
<nalioth> /dev/input/mice
<kailey> select the video modes you would like the x server to use
<kailey> how do I select them?
<nalioth> kailey: use your space bar to enable/disable
<nalioth> kailey: here is where you choose your resolution
<nalioth> kailey: you may choose only one, if you only use one
<nalioth> kailey: is this the space with resolutions or things like opengl, dri, etc?
<kailey> Monitors best video mode select
<nalioth> kailey: what kind of monitor (size) do you have and is it lcd or tube?
<kailey> If I pick a higher number, does that mean it will look smaller?
<nalioth> kailey: yes, the larger resolutions make everything look smaller
<kailey> Thank you so much.
<kailey> I love you.
<nalioth> we arent done yet
<kailey> Oh I know.
<kailey> But
<kailey> I'm not crying anymore.
<apokryphos> it's not worth crying over computers :)
<kailey> It makes my eyes hurt.
<kailey> ><
<kailey> Should I restart..? o.o;;
<nalioth> kailey: once you are done, yes
<kailey> Okay.
<_marius> Hi i just installed kubuntu and i'm trying out translucency, but it is really crappy. However i think my graphicscard (ati radeon9100 / 128Mb) should be able to do this stuff. So what should i do ?
<djib> I think that nvidia are better with translucency that ati
<djib> I don't know if you can get real translucency with ati
<nalioth> _marius: sorry, i dont run kubuntu often (and even then, i'm not much on eye-candy)
<apokryphos> djib: ati have virtually no support for Linux
<djib> yeah I know that apokryphos 
<_marius> hmm so it will probably work on my box?
<_marius> *not*
<apokryphos> composite stuff with ATI is pretty lame, unfortunately.
<_marius> that is a shame
<aseigo> composite in general is pretty lame atm =)
<aseigo> it'll be getting a lot better in time for (and with much better support for it in) kde4
<aseigo> but for now it's pretty shaky
<apokryphos> doesn't actually work at all with current ubuntu nvidia drivers
<apokryphos> apparent bug in renderaccel
<aseigo> (e.g. even on nvidia, if you run an OpenGL app and do something w/composite it'll more than likely fall over)
<_marius> hmm i've seen a acer laptop doing some pretty fancy stuff today though
<apokryphos> _marius: you can still try it out, if you want.
<apokryphos> !composite
<ubotu> I heard composite is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769 -- make sure you read the whole thread.
<_marius> it's working on my box
<_marius> its just slow as hell
<apokryphos> yup; pretty much inevitable with ATI
<apokryphos> my brother switched to some cheapo built-in graphics driver and it ran xcommgr better than his expensive ati
<_marius> because they have no linux support right... i get it. shame though
<apokryphos> indeed
<_marius> i think the card should be able to pull it off without any trouble.. seeing how it performes with windows and games and stuff.
<ToniEisner> _marius: give kanotix a try. its a live/linux distri and the developers have patched the drivers for ati.
<_marius> ToniEisner: will they be releasing these patches ?
<nalioth> _marius: patches usually wind their way around the community
<erirlar> where can i find a package list for kubuntu?
<nalioth> erirlar: packages.ubuntu.com i believe
<apokryphos> erirlar: the list of package sthat the ISO has, or the packages that are available?
<ToniEisner> _marius: Don't know ask in #kanotix (no need to mention that you're using kubunut :-) )
<erirlar> packages that are available
<apokryphos> what nalioth said then.
<erirlar> thanks
<ToniEisner> _marius: the guy who's using ati and do most of the driverse things is the founder of kanotix, his nick is kano
<apokryphos> erirlar: there's also the kubuntu repository (see topic), which also just contain 3.4.2 for i386
<nalioth> apokryphos: unfortunately only for x86
<_marius> ToniEisner: thnx
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> nalioth: all will have it for breezy, I'm sure. 
<apokryphos> pretty sure that the 3.5 repo will be packaged for all, too.
<apokryphos> aha, 3.4.2 for all are already in breezy
<zimonline> hi all
<apokryphos> hi there
<zimonline> how do you fix the kcontrol so it works without having to sudo it
<apokryphos> zimonline: your kcontrol doesn't startup with sudo-ing it?
<apokryphos> or is this just in "administrator mode"?
<zimonline> if i click the launcher it wont allow me me change anything as there is no root password i get round this by $sudo kcontrol from the terminal
<nalioth> zimonline: dont use sudo on kde apps
<nalioth> zimonline: use kdesu <appname>
<apokryphos> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<zimonline> ok ty
<apokryphos> what is it you're trying to change?
<apokryphos> all things such as icons etc. you should need admin privelges for
<zimonline> oh anything it was just buging me that when i wanted to get admin mode it failed
<zimonline> it only works if you passwd root pass
<apokryphos> good idea to update to 3.4.2 (if you can) where that issue is pretty much eliminated
<zimonline> kewl
<zimonline> thanks
<zimonline> another unrelated Q but is anyone using ipcop
<nalioth> zimonline: what is that?
<zimonline> www.ipcop.org
<blackflag> open source firewall
<zimonline> firewall distro
<zimonline> v coll
<zimonline> vcool
<nalioth> zimonline: iptables are an integral part of every linux (without iptables, linux doesnt work)
<zimonline> just have a few Qs about it functions but there irc is a grave yard
<nalioth> zimonline: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<zimonline> i know that read on
<blackflag> what is your q?
<sorush20> how do I make sure that firefox runs thunderbird as my mail client rather than evolution.. 
<nalioth> sorush20: i answered you in #ubuntu
<zimonline> how does the intrusion detection tell you there is an intrusion
<sorush20> nalioth: I'm not using gnome.. and I can't find what you said.. 
<nalioth> sorush20: in thunderbirds prefs, should be a checkbox to make it default
<blackflag> When I remeber it correct than there is a logfile
<zimonline> ok so you cant make it squeek or email or somthing more proactive
<flugh> zimonline: when the kiddie sends you a 'wall' containing your credit-card numbers ;)
<apokryphos> sorush20: also: kcontrol -> kde components -> Component chooser -> Email client
<zimonline> flugh what???
<zimonline> you lost me
<flugh> zimonline: (thats when the intrusion dection tells you there was an intrusion)
<nalioth> apokryphos: i will try to remember that one
<blackflag> zimonline: I think there is a need of deeper knowing of snort
<zimonline> still lost must need more coffee
<zimonline> yup
<zimonline> there is
<flugh> zimonline: nah, it was a stretch. long-reach at dry humor/sarcasm. you're fine, i'm just not funny
<blackflag> and some expert saiys that it is not a good idea to have a firewall and an IDS an the same box!
<zimonline> IDS ?
<flugh> in intrusion detection system
<zimonline> doh sorry
<blackflag> cause the ids sets the nic in promicious mode, thats the reason
<zimonline> of to read up on snort any last words of wisdom ie read this
<sorush20> apokryphos: nalioth I have done the kcontrol -> kde components -> Component chooser -> Email client, but it doesn't work and also I can't find the check box so that it is the default in the thunderbird prefs
<apokryphos> firefox has one... not sure about TB. Edit -> Prefs -> General, IIRC.
<apokryphos> that in kcontrol will make it default for kde apps (not firefox, though)
<blackflag> okay, time to make a boo boo, good night :-)
<c0rrupt_> ello
<_ari> hey, someone here help me get the drivers to work on my GeForce chip?
<_ari> anybody here?
<nalioth> not that knows about geforce chips
<_ari> okay :)
<_ari> I'll just wait then
<frank23> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<frank23> _ari: ^^
<_ari> yeah
<_ari> what do I do?
<frank23> follow the link I just pasted
<_ari> okay
<_ari> thanks :D
<_ari> ummmmmmm....it doesn't work
<_ari> it just crashes on me :(
<frank23> what crashes?
<_ari> nevermind :)
<_ari> okay, I got the packages, but I can't enable the config like it said
<_ari> what should I do?
<frank23> what do you mean? error message?
<_ari> "nvidia-glx-config: command not found"
<apokryphos> you apparently didn't install nvidia-glx
<_ari> *sigh*
<_ari> I'll check
<frank23> assuming you did install, I've seen it happen that the new application is not immediately found in the path. try opening a new shell
<_ari> ummm.........
<_ari> I'm using Kynaptic, and I click to install the package, but it just won't do it
<darksoul> hey
<frank23> did you click "commit" or "apply"? I forget the exact button
<_ari> I've installed a lot of packages, but it has never done this
<apokryphos> _ari: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx   ...from terminal
<frank23> nevermind..
<_ari> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<_ari> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_ari> that's the error I get :(
<darksoul> were do i download linux games?
<nalioth> _ari: you need to run kynaptic using "kdesu"
<frank23> close kynaptic
<frank23> then run apt-get
<nalioth> _ari: or close other instances of kynaptic, synaptic or apt
<_ari> Errors were encountered while processing:
<_ari>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.7174-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<_ari> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<darksoul> were do i download linux games
<_ari> there was another error too
<darksoul> ???
<frank23> darksoul: check the gaming section of the forums
<_ari> :-/
<darksoul> were do i get linux games
<_ari> "<frank23> darksoul: check the gaming section of the forums"
<apokryphos> darksoul: quit flooding the channel
<darksoul> is there any kind of program for linux to make flash?
<nalioth> darksoul: gplflash
<_ari> do you guys know what my problem is?
<frank23> _ari: well you didn't really paste the error message
<_ari> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.7174-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<_ari>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<frank23> _ari: is that all? I don't know what that means?
<apokryphos> _ari: we're only getting sketches there. Can you pastebin the whole output?
<_ari> http://pastebin.com/355737
<_ari> that's the error, I can do the whole script if you want
<_ari> http://pastebin.com/355738
<_ari> that's the whole script :)
<apokryphos> weird
<apokryphos> I've told them their nvidia xorg packs ar eshaky before :D
<_ari> *sigh*
<apokryphos> still, that shouldn't produce an error.. one sec.
<frank23> I don't know what the problem is...
<_ari> :-/
<apokryphos> ah, you have fglrx installed apparently
<apokryphos> apt should still select to remove that though..
<apokryphos> if you have it installed, remove fglrx-driver
<_ari> nice!
<_ari> thanks guys
<_ari> that worked :)
<_ari> how you know this stuff, I'll never know......
<_ari> I have to restart X though, see yah!
* apokryphos waves
* apokryphos decides to call it a night
* apokryphos is away -> zzz
<darksoul> is there a sudo apt-get install command for a flash maker?
<darksoul> .
<nalioth> darksoul: there is a very alpha flash tool
<nalioth> f4l.sourceforge.net
<darksoul> yea but i cant install it right
<darksoul> wont work
<nalioth> it doestn work for lots of folks, thats why its called alpha
<Hentai> Can I install kubuntu though the live CD?
<Hentai^NT> Can I install kubuntu though the live CD?
<nalioth> nope
<nalioth> Hentai^NT: no only the install cd
<Hentai^NT> argh
<Hentai^NT> WHY!
<Hentai^NT> oh well
<aj_calrissian> in Kynaptic does it keep the latest (stable) version of programs. ie OO.o???
<rahotep> hi room, howsit going?
<aj_calrissian> hi rahotep
<aj_calrissian> a little dry atm
<rahotep> hi aj, yeah :)
<rahotep> aj, how long have you been using linux?
<pussfeller> anyone now why gwenview doesnt handle rars and cbrs, its supposed to
<aj_calrissian> not very long
<aj_calrissian> you?
<pussfeller> seeing as thats like the main use for it
<rahotep> yeah, me neither, but I'm liking Kubuntu
<aj_calrissian> yeah, i'm loving it!!!
<aj_calrissian> I've tried several others including Ubuntu, but so far Kubuntu is the best
<aj_calrissian> and so stinking easy!
<rahotep> sorry, pussfeller, I don't know much about gwenview -- it's worked fine for jpegs for me, but I haven't used it for anything else
<rahotep> Yeah, I tried many others too, and Kubuntu seems the friendliest
<aj_calrissian> yeah
<aj_calrissian> especially the Kynaptic installer
<aj_calrissian> or PM I guess is more correct
<pussfeller> its the best binary distro i ever used
<rahotep> yeah, I really like it -- but I switch to Synaptic instead of Kynaptic -- not as pretty but seems easier to use
<aj_calrissian> really?
<aj_calrissian> do I have to get that from kynaptic?
<jsubl2> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<rahotep> yeah, more documentation of what's being installed, etc. -- you don't have to give up kynaptic, but u can use Synaptic as well
<aj_calrissian> nm got it from kynaptic
<rahotep> yep
<rahotep> guys, I have a noobie boot question...
<aj_calrissian> yeah!!!!!
<aj_calrissian> yay!!!!!!!!!!
<rahotep> whenever I boot -- a bunch of windows are already open (It's like an old session trying to restore or something) -- I'd like to stop that from happening.  Any ideas?
<aj_calrissian> not a clue man
<aj_calrissian> I'm newer than you I think
<rahotep> yeah -- it seems like one of those "convenience" features that is no longer very convenient
<aj_calrissian> yup
<aj_calrissian> anyone know if when I choose update from kynaptic whether or not it grabs the latest stable version of a program?
<rahotep> as far as packages go, I've also heard Kpackage is very good, especially if you are using stuff that isn't in the apt repositories (like .deb packages you download yourself)
<nalioth> rahotep: when you log out, look for a checkbox to do with "save session" or something like that
<aj_calrissian> example: OO.o
<nalioth> aj_calrissian: if there is an upgrade, yes
<aj_calrissian> hmm
<pussfeller> close the apps you dont want to start up again before you shutdown is one way
<aj_calrissian> well OO.o seems to be at version 1.1.3.  when I know it's at 1.1.4 on the net
<rahotep> nalioth -- thanks, I"ll try that :)
<rahotep> pussfeller, thanks, but they were only open once, many boots ago -- now they come up every time
<rahotep> i'm guessing some open apps saved "open" -- but I've long since closed them, and they keep showing up at every boot
<rahotep> OO.o is great -- but I'm not sure why the version seems lower -- maybe the linux and windows OO.o version numbers are different??  dunno
<taw> how can i install scim for kde ?
<taw> http://ubuntuguide.org/#scim works only for gnome
<nalioth> !tell taw about ubuntuguide
<pussfeller> you can get a version of OO 2.o
<pussfeller> dont know how it handles the java thing
<nalioth> taw: do you use synaptic?
<taw> nalioth: aptitude usually
<nalioth> taw: ok do you have all your repos enabled?
<taw> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<taw> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<taw> etc.
<taw> seeems so
<taw> but only scim for gnome is there
<nalioth> then installing scim shouldnt be a problem
<nalioth> taw: use your aptitude to install it
<taw> i only see scim for gnome, and kde programs don't see it
<aj_calrissian> speaking of java what is the best way to get that installed?
<taw> <taw> http://ubuntuguide.org/#scim works only for gnome
<nalioth> taw: forget ubuntuguide
<arbir> hello
<nalioth> taw: ubuntuguide will get you into trouble
<aj_calrissian> I tried from the sun site but I couldn't seem to get it to work
<arbir> is there a way to change my DPI in kubutu ?
<nalioth> taw, you cant "sudo aptitude install scim"  ?
<pussfeller> aj_calrissian: i would just use suns client unless you have some ideological concern
<taw> oh, i totally love the ubuntuguide
<taw> nalioth: i DID apt-get install scim
<nalioth> taw: some of the info is just plain wrong on the guide
<pussfeller> the ubuntuguide has a way to install it
<taw> nalioth: and it DOES work with gtk apps
<nalioth> taw: so do the "K" > run command > scim
<taw> nalioth: however it does not work with kde apps
<pussfeller> i didnt have any problems with ubuntuguide, but thats just me
<aj_calrissian> I'm not concerned one way or the other, I just want to be able to get around on the net without the "install java plugin" continually coming up
* nalioth has no idea about kde/gnome stuff
<taw> no, scim is not an aplication, it's a input method switch
<nalioth> i run stuff on either desktop w/o any trouble
<aj_calrissian> without having to turn back to MS!!!
<rahotep> last time I used ubuntuguide was a week ago, and many of the repositories were giving me errors
<pussfeller> maybe someone needs to make an unnoffical script taht will automatically install all the common stuff people want that are in the other repos
<aj_calrissian> :P
<rahotep> yeah, pussfeller, that's a good idea
<nalioth> taw: oh. i dont know about input methods, lemme look at something
<pussfeller> which would be a nice compliment to the guide
<arbir> test
<arbir> test
<nalioth> taw i'm at the scim homepage and i see no reason it wont work in kde
<aj_calrissian> anyone know of some good games to get?
<aj_calrissian> and an easy way to install them?
<rahotep> the script (and the guide) need to be kept updated -- I think a number of those items get old really fast
<rahotep> frozen-bubble is a fun little game -- I think it's in the apt universe
<taw> Nakkel: docs say sothing about immodule-qt
<nalioth> aj_calrissian: open synaptic and look at the games section
<taw> damn tab
<taw> nalioth: docs say sothing about immodule-qt
<aj_calrissian> I already got all those
<nalioth> taw: have you tried to run it or start it?
<rahotep> I eventually got the darwinia demo working -- it was really cool, but I had to pull all the packages directly from their site (they had good instructions, it just took me a while to figure out)
<taw> nalioth: yes, gtk apps like xchat let me switch input methods, kde apps don't
<aj_calrissian> I'm looking for something more involved
<pussfeller> what you mean, input methods
<rahotep> unreal tournament 2004 is supposed to run on linux -- it's pretty fun, costs about $20
<nalioth> taw: i'm not really the man to ask about deep level stuff like input methods
<pussfeller> it runs
<aj_calrissian> k
<nalioth> taw: i can only offer "d/l the source code and compile it for yourself locally" and see what happens
<pussfeller> so does serious sam, quake3 and all the mods
<taw> pussfeller: that i select "Japanese" from the menu and i can write   in all gtk apps
<rahotep> yeah, sam and quake are good too
<pussfeller> ah thats cool
<taw> pussfeller: then, i switch back and have normal keyboard layout
<taw> like on windows xp or sth
<koalah> how do i fiind my partions like, hda3 etc?
<rahotep> does anybody here know anything about "system restore" stuff?
<koalah> a listing i mean
<nalioth> koalah: open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l"
<pussfeller> koalah: mount
<pussfeller> is one way
<taw> http://www.scim-im.org/projects/skim this seems to be relevant
<pussfeller> or cfdisk /dev/hda
<taw> but just ugly tarballs and rpms
<rahotep> I think all of the partitions will at least list in the /dev/ directory
<koalah> sweet
<rahotep> also, I think the readable ones are usually put by kubuntu into the System menu (next to the K) under "Storage Media" 
<koalah> ahhh, look at that :)
<rahotep> yeah, took me  a while to find it -- nice little menu :)
<taw> and it still requires qt-immodule that ubuntu doesn't have
<nalioth> taw: you may have to find the qt-immodule homepage and compile it yourself
<rahotep> ok guys, I gotta go -- might be back, but have a good night if I don't see ya
<rahotep> wish me luck figuring out this session restore thing :/
<taw> nalioth: i've already learned that compiling libraries simply does not work
<nalioth> taw: really? success is in the repetition
<taw> nalioth: they use different layout in each distro, it simply can't work
<nalioth> taw: i'd imagine if you compile it and point it at the kde includes.. ..
<taw> nalioth: it would probably make me recompile kdelibs and all kde apps
<nalioth> taw: i dont know much more , i'm just a long time user, not a progrmmer 
<pussfeller> which one of these keyboard options in the control center for a logitech elite, non wireless
<Hentai^NT> Hentai^NT> resierfs 3.6, ext3fs, or jfs?
<Hentai^NT> <Hentai^NT> which should I choose
<Kuolio> go with the ext3fs, i think it's the most stable one of that lot
<Hentai^NT> NTFS! lol I'll go with jfs
<arlington> hey guys. can i get the macromedia plugin for FF through synaptic/kynaptic?
<kalenedrael> FF?
<Hentai^NT> nalioth I decided to install knoppix instead
<Hentai^NT> firefox
<Hentai^NT> firefox = FF
<kalenedrael> (it's late, i forget dumb things)
<kalenedrael> ok
<Hentai^NT> np
<Hentai^NT> I'm tired too
<kalenedrael> arlington, i suggest getting it from macromedia directly
<kalenedrael> the flash plugin works fine in 32-bit
<kalenedrael> there is no 64-bit
<kalenedrael> which i hate >:(
<kalenedrael> x86_64
<koalah> whats typical under options for fstab?
<koalah> auto?
<kalenedrael> there's no such thing as 'typical'...
<kalenedrael> are you trying to configure a HD partition?
<kalenedrael> user,rw,noauto would be my suggestion...
<koalah> i need a listing for my winXP partitions
<kalenedrael> ok
<kalenedrael> user,ro,noauto
<kalenedrael> ro = readonly so you don't fuck up the system with the flaky ntfs write
<kalenedrael> user = users can mount it
<koalah> is noauto for automatic mounting
<kalenedrael> noauto = not mounted at boot (i think)
<koalah> oh
<kalenedrael> anyway, check the fstab man page
<koalah> ;)
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> there are probably multiple fstab manpages
<kalenedrael> ok, from the mount manpage
<kalenedrael> "noauto Can only be mounted explicitly (i.e., the -a option will not cause the file system to be mounted)."
<kalenedrael> i.e. if you mount -a or umount -a, it won't affect that partition...
<kalenedrael> that's all
<setite> where is xsane?
<Xorlev> It was lost when it went xinsane.
<Xorlev> xsane: /usr/bin/xsane /usr/share/man/man1/xsane.1.gz
<Xorlev> Run whereis xsane
<lascar> i'm trying to install java
<lascar> and i've forgotten the url to add in my repository for it
<Xorlev> http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<noirequus> Xorlev: please dont do that
<noirequus> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<aftertaf> hi all, good morning :)
<nalioth> aftertaf: howdy
<aftertaf> i slept a lot better last night... should be more on form :)
<nalioth> aftertaf: watching your backswing?
<aftertaf> oh yeah... holes in 1 all day, you just watch ;)
<lascar> could i get that url again please?
<nalioth> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<lascar> nalioth: good evening and thank you
<nalioth> np
<nalioth> i'm either in here or #ubuntu
<Hentai^NT> or....
<nalioth> or ##apple if you happen to have any apple questions
<lascar> cool
<nalioth> Hentai^NT: you really must finish your thoughts
<lascar> ;)
<Hentai^NT> err it wasn't a thuough
<Hentai^NT> t
<Hentai^NT> would of gone and said the whole thing but didn't know if you cared
<Hentai^NT> just got back from mcdonalds
<nalioth> Hentai^NT: and how is ronald?
<lascar> nalioth: which line(s) should the extra repoitory be added to?
<lascar> *repository
<nalioth> lascar: a line of it's own
<Hentai^NT> nalioth...lol I was hungry abit...ate 4 Mchickens 1 double cheese burger and a muflury
<Hentai^NT> mc
<Hentai^NT> the day is getting slower
<nalioth> lascar: so that when you are finished fetching whatever it is you desire, you may comment it out
<nalioth> Hentai^NT: really? you were hungry and only ate 5 sandwiches and a  mcflurry?
<Hentai^NT> I only weigh 120 pounds anyways
<lascar> nalioth: now i'm confused
<lascar> what should the contents of the line entail?
<lascar> "hoary-extras?"
<nalioth> lascar: hang aon
<Hentai^NT> uh oh
<nalioth> lascar: PM coming
<lascar> ok
<nalioth> make sure the last line is all on one line
<lascar> does anyone hear know anything about cedega?
<nalioth> lascar: not much except you can get the developemental (no support) for free
<lascar> old versions of it
<nalioth> either or
<Hentai^NT> wine never worked for me
<aftertaf> Hentai^NT:  Drink Beer :D
<Hentai^NT> I hate beer
<lascar> i'm trying to get wine to work too
<lascar> and what's the command to delete files?
<delmonico> hi :) does anybody know whats the kde equivalent to gnome-volume-manger?
<delmonico> lascar: rm
<lascar> nalioth: and cut?
<lascar> or more like move?
<lascar> wait, mv?
<delmonico> right
<delmonico> if you don't know what a command does, try "whatis your_command", it will tell you ;) and use "man your_command" for documentation
<lascar> ty
<froggy25> hey i need help with something
<delmonico> hi froggy25 feel free to ask
<froggy25> i just downloaded qnext of the internet and im trying to set up an icon in my kmenu
<froggy25> but it wont let me
<froggy25> i need to know what i should do to fix this
<froggy25> i can access qnext with terminal
<froggy25> but putting cd /home/froggy25/qnext
<froggy25> and then ./qnext
<froggy25> after i put that in qnext starts
<froggy25> what should i do 
<delmonico> whats the problem with kmenu?
<froggy25> i want to setup an icon to start up qnext
<froggy25> but i dont know what to put into the command part
<froggy25> on menu editor
<delmonico> ah yes. try this: create a file qnext.sh with this content:
<delmonico> #!/bin/sh
<froggy25> ok
<froggy25> hold on
<delmonico> cd /home/froggy25/qnext
<delmonico> ./qnext
<froggy25> i use kate for that right
<delmonico> yes
<froggy25> the first thing i put is #!/bin/sh right
<delmonico> right
<froggy25> ok what next
<delmonico> then the commands you would use in a shell to start it
<froggy25> is that cd /home/froggy25/qnext
<froggy25> then ./qnext
<delmonico> right
<delmonico> line by line
<froggy25> ok i have 3 lines done
<froggy25> is that it
<delmonico> then do "chmod +x qnext.sh" (to make your script executable) and in the command part in kmenu you put the path to your script (should be /home/froggy25/qnext.sh)
<delmonico> yes 3 lines is fine
<froggy25> what do i put chmod +x qnext.sh into
<froggy25> terminal
<delmonico> yes
<froggy25> with root or user
<delmonico> user should be ok
<froggy25> do i save that new script before i turn it into an executable
<froggy25> right
<froggy25> what should i name this file
<froggy25> it wont let me save as qnext.sh
<froggy25> do i save it on my desktop first
<froggy25> then drag it into my qnext folder
<aftertaf> guys,  what is the diff between the /etc/rc1-6.d & the rcS.d dir ?? rcS.d is where the stop scripts are called from?
<djib> hello
<froggy25> hey delmonico im still having problems with this
<djib> I need help with the network
<aftertaf> !tell froggy about cli
<djib> I've just installed my kubuntu and did only a few changes (software installation basically)
<djib> now the network won't start
<djib> when I do a /etc/init.d/network start it says fail
<djib> and I get a message like this /etc/init.d/networking: line 20: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/rp_filter: Permission non accorde
<aftertaf> what is supposed to start ? (eth0 / WiFi) ?
<aftertaf> oh la saloperie :D
<djib> four times, witl 'all' 'eth0' 'lo' et 'default'
<djib> je sui bien d'accord avec toi aftertaf !
<aftertaf> hehe
<djib> aftertaf: it's supposed to start eth1, witch is ethernet
<aftertaf> ok
<aftertaf> what is eth0? 
<djib> wifi
<aftertaf> ok, i remember you did something yesterday to change default route right?
<djib> no... not as far as I remember
<djib> I installed a firewall but I'm pretty sure it's not the problem
<djib> yo spiral 
<spiral> hi
<aftertaf> hmm. networking is my weakest point in nux.
<djib> ^^
<djib> damned
<djib> I've gotta go anyway
<Tm_T> =)
<djib> I'll be back in half an hour maybe more
<lascar> eth0 != wireless
<lascar> wlan0 = wireless
<_brian> hello
<nalioth> howdy
<Hentai^NT> hello
<nalioth> Hentai^NT: you're from Texas, speak Texan
<customer> hello
<customer> i would like to ask what is the default password of ROOT  in KDE
<nalioth> !tell customer about root
<customer> anybody can help me plz
<nalioth> ubotu has helped you
<ubotu> nalioth: I don't know
<nalioth> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks nalioth :)
<_brian> anyone experienced in getting wifi working?
<nalioth> _brian: sorry, no. ask in #ubuntu
<_brian> thanks, i'll try it
<aftertaf> yes there is!!!
<aftertaf> but no idea bout wifi
<nalioth> _brian: hae you visited wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation   ?
<_brian> i've visited lots of places, but let me make sure, so i can check that off my list
<_brian> _nalioth this could be usefull...
<djib> hey
<djib> I'm back
<customer> me too
<customer> im back
<djib> ^^
<delmonico> anyone knows what packages I need to have automounting of mass-storage usb stuff in kde? I installed dbus, hal, pmount but something seems to be missing
<aftertaf> :)
<lascar> g'night all
<derFlo> hi. how can I start kde apps (ksayit) in systray? this app has an systray icon and i can minimize it, but it always starts with a window. I don't want that.
<derFlo> there's no option in this app. kopete and other apps have options for that
<delmonico> derFlo: have a look at kstart, it might help you
<derFlo> ah, thx
<derFlo> awesome!
<m0ns00n> Anyone know a channel where I can discuss quanta for kde?
<delmonico> #kde?
<m0ns00n> Isn't that a bit futile? :-D
<m0ns00n> To discuss one app
<m0ns00n> That's like joining #windows to talk about InDesign
<m0ns00n> hehe
<nalioth> m0ns00n: tried #quanta?
<m0ns00n> nalioth: Have you?
<nalioth> have i what?
<m0ns00n> nalioth: Not to be rude, but isn't that an elementary question?
<m0ns00n> :-)
* nalioth is lost
<m0ns00n> :-) It's like asking, "have you tired on irc?"
<m0ns00n> If you dpn'
<m0ns00n> if you don't know how to help, then I'll wait till somebody knows. That's all. No offence.
<nalioth> m0ns00n: there are channels here for almost every major project, this IS the developer network
<nalioth> and some people have no idea they can join #kde and get kde answers
<nalioth> for example
<nalioth> so "tried #whatever " is help
<m0ns00n> :-D
<m0ns00n> There was only me in #quanta
<nalioth> welcome to #quanta
<m0ns00n> sure, but nobody there
<nalioth> try #kde, there are lots of folks in there (surely)
<aftertaf> 180 of em ...
<aftertaf> +1 :)
(nikkia/#kubuntu) its self-hosted, i just use it as a dumping/testing ground, really
(nikkia/#kubuntu) my real website is elsewhere, but there's not much to see there either :)
* nalioth wishes he could selfhost
(nikkia/#kubuntu) the only real thing on my self-hosted site, is http://nikki.sexadelic.com/~nikki/blog
<nalioth> uh-huh
<nikkia> nalioth: did you listen to the mp3 btw ?
<nalioth> from the mind of nikkia 
<nalioth> nikkia: am working on it
<customer> why i can't edit the time settings of my KDE 3.4.0?
<nalioth> nikkia: you've got it! sounds just like church
<nikkia> nalioth: that'd be because a lot of churches use drawbar organs :)
<nikkia> nalioth: although i don't think any play whiter shade of pale :P
* nalioth likes music
<nalioth> just can't play any
<nikkia> my next two soft-synth projects are a bit more complex...
<nikkia> 1) a PPG-like wavetable synth, 2) a Oberheim-like synth
<nalioth> nikkia: ich nicht verstehen
<nikkia> ?
* nikkia no speaka da german
<nalioth> nikkia: exactly. i have no clue what those 2 items are
<aftertaf> lol
<nikkia> nalioth: the Oberheim is a classic synth series, you're bound to have heard it, the keyboards on the van halen song 'Jump' were classic OB-8 sounds, so much so that they were the default preset 1 on later Oberheims
<aftertaf> glam rock :D
<nikkia> the PPG was a classic german synth that was very popular in the 80s, it has a disctinctive sound, but i can't really point to it in any particular song, its most noticable feature was that it could morph sounds somewhat
<aftertaf> kraut rock :D
<nalioth> nikkia: ah. thank you
<nikkia> PPGs are hideously expensive, they only built a few thousand, and these days you can expect to pay $50-100k for a mint condition PPG
<nikkia> (although i'm not sure why people bother, Waldorf do still make a modern version of the PPG)
<nikkia> http://www.hollowsun.com/vintage/ppg/  <- a good bit about the PPG, and who played them :)
<jimmy_neutron> ppg like PowerPuffGirls?
<nikkia> jimmy_neutron: no, as in Palm Products Germany
<jimmy_neutron> ohh, k, :>
<chx> nikkia: do you have any idea why KDE does not pop up the (S)FTP password window any more :( ?
<nikkia> chx, i dunno, i've noticed it stops asking, i have to use the username/pass in the url bar (at least it hides the password once you hit enter) - i assume you ARE referring to konqueror here
<nikkia> s/stops/stopped
<nikkia> chx, best suggestion is probably to ask on #kde, they might know if its a 'feature' (ie, they removed it for a reason) or a bug
<nalioth> nikkia: i'm ignorant. wh/a/t is th/i/s  ?
<customer> nikkia: how to mount a network folder?
<nikkia> nalioth: (s)ed style regex replacement :)
* nalioth must look up sed
<customer> why is it i can't mount folder in network
<chx> nikkia: well, I also fixed it by adding pwd to URL, but it's not just konqueror, KATE and I guess everything else does the same, kio related probably
<jimmy_neutron> is there a gui for samba?
<nikkia> chx, yeah, i imagine they changed the kio, but as i said, no idea if its a bug or feature
<customer> when i right click the folder there is no "mount" selection
<chx> jimmy_neutron: yep
<aftertaf> i have a pb with kdesu too, on changing the system time
<aftertaf> for some reasn i'm stuck 2hrs in front :o
<chx> komba2 and smb4k are samba/KDE related
<jimmy_neutron> k, thx
<nalioth> well folks, keep up the good work, it's time for a nap
<jordib> quit
<jimmy_neutron> is there anything like a task manager in kubuntu? (excep ps -ef)
<aftertaf> jimmy_neutron:  hit ctrl & esc 
<jimmy_neutron> k, thx
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:mornfall] : congrats to pef on membership | Kubuntu Official Help Channel | Non-kde-related questions: #ubuntu as well | KDE 3.4.2 Packages are out: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php | Adept beta out - http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html  | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de | UnofficiKubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | To prevent spam: /umode +CE
<henk> Hi, if i do apt-get install mozilla-firefox will it get installed nicely into kde etc ? or does it require extra setup ? Or should i just get firefox from their site ?
<jimmy_neutron> anyone here who has used/is using the Logitech V500 mouse?
<Kuolio> henk: just do sudo apt-get install firefox or use synaptic/kynaptic, it will install and set-up ff
<Kuolio> or, rather than use apt-get, type in aptitude to use aptitude \o/
<Kuolio> (aptitude install firefox)
<jimmy_neutron> hmm die mx610 sieht auch gut aus
<henk> can i install rpms on kubuntu? 
<henk> hmm i'm having trouble installing kdelibs-data-4.3.3.4.0-0ubuntu3.3_all.deb ... it says that it has an error overwriting the /usr/share/icons/defalt.kde that is already part of some other package
<henk> knetworkconf to be exact
* apokryphos downloads adept beta
<apokryphos> Hate to be a pain, but don't like the new design :D
<aftertaf> $whatis adept beta ?? :D
<apokryphos> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<aftertaf> oki
<aftertaf> "E: Couldn't find package adept"
<aftertaf> thatll be source code then...
<apokryphos> aftertaf: nope... check that link. There's a repo with it.
<aftertaf> 3rd party == not good??? 
<aftertaf> am i learning, or being pedantic?
<apokryphos> aftertaf: it's still in Beta stage, but it's going to eventually be the official package manager for kubuntu breezy.
<mornfall> apokryphos: what don't you like about new design? :p
<aftertaf> oki.. replacing synaptic?
<aftertaf> OR | XOR
<aftertaf> i like synaptic...
<apokryphos> aftertaf: kynaptic. Synaptic is GTK.
<apokryphos> mornfall: I get a bad recollection of HTML frames, but, say if I want to only show the search, it looks real untidy
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  screenshots look good, but it does look a bit heavy and hard to read, messy
<aftertaf> dont do kynaptic, i dont like it... no options
<apokryphos> aftertaf: those screenshots are old, actually. Beta is different now.
<aftertaf> is it a bad thing that synaptic is gtk?
<apokryphos> yes, Kynaptic is bad.
<mornfall> apokryphos: there's an almost-beta screeny
<aftertaf> ^^^awful
<apokryphos> aftertaf: it means that it won't be in Kubuntu -- KDE is Qt.
<apokryphos> mornfall: ah, my bad, yes, I see it there.
<mornfall> apokryphos: hmm, re html frames, i don't seem to get it
<aftertaf> i have installed both... 
<mornfall> apokryphos: it may be better to make the top part unscrollable and unresizable, always fitting everything... but i don't like
<aftertaf> and you can install it without too much trouble with an apt-get anyway
<apokryphos> mornfall: I think the old system was better, actually, with those things on the left. Closer to synaptic slightly, too.
<apokryphos> mornfall: I think that would waste too much space... first thing I tried to do was get the "State Filter" out the way and minimize top to comply
<aftertaf> i'm happy with synaptic. even if it isnt pure kde...
<apokryphos> mornfall: mind you, I still get the old icons in there -- should that be happening?
<aftertaf> i came to kde bcos of k3b in the first place...
<mornfall> aftertaf: it's not "isn't pure kde" it's "not kde at all"
<mornfall> apokryphos: well, yeah, i forgot to include the icons and well, that can be considered a bug fix ;)
<apokryphos> You can of course use it, but it'll just never be default in Kubuntu -- it can't.
<apokryphos> sure
<mornfall> i will make a second beta sometime next week i guess
<apokryphos> mornfall: I think it would be good to stay close to synaptic in some ways, though not too much of course ;-)
<aftertaf> mornfall:  from a purist PoV i understand, but it doesn't matter does it?
<aftertaf> but the idea is to have a dedicated kde package manager, and that, i understand as being a good idea too...
<aftertaf> packages, dependencies & such.
<apokryphos> aftertaf: what doesn't matter?
<aftertaf> mornfall:  if you want help doing localisation in french.....
<henk> hmm firefox is realy ugly, fonts and style look very 1999 what could be the problem here ?
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  me getting confused.... It dont matter to me to install gtk on a kde based distro, but i see the principle of it now ;)
<mornfall> aftertaf: i don't think french l10n will be a problem, but l10n in general will
<aftertaf> d'accord ;)
<apokryphos> aftertaf: of course you can install all gnome/gtk stuff once you *have* Kubuntu, but on the Kubuntu CD, the ISO, we can't bring all GTK stuff in just for the package manager :P
<apokryphos> not sure if there would even be space, actually (though it would look real bad)
<mornfall> apokryphos: doesn't kubuntu ship gimp?
<apokryphos> no
<mornfall> heh
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  thats what i came to understand....;
<Chousuke> hmm :/
<Chousuke> Gimp is not on the install CD, but you can easily install it from the net.
<aftertaf> and mornfall ... good work dude ;)
<mornfall> thx
<mornfall> booh, i'm lame
<aftertaf> if it wont break anything, i'lll install right now in fact.
* apokryphos still wishes kdesu would take user styles/fonts, but he'll stop whining :P
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> i take it i should use the breezy link right?
<apokryphos> no, you're on hoary, no?
<aftertaf> i am, yeah
<mornfall> aftertaf: reload the page ;)
<aftertaf> hehe gotcha.
<aftertaf> a justify problem though in konqueror....
<apokryphos> mornfall: on installing, it shouldn't really go to a terminal (unless you want it to), should it? 
<apokryphos> aftertaf: the link was just added, I take it. ;-)
<aftertaf> yep
<apokryphos> Status bar working -- excellent.
<mornfall> apokryphos: well, i guess until i have a reliable way to tell dpkg is hanging on user input, then it should use terminal by default
<aftertaf> guys... about to paste a few lines.......
<apokryphos> aftertaf: use a pastebin service
<aftertaf> pastebin :)
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<apokryphos> mornfall: sure; would be good to list as a bug :P
<aftertaf> dependency worries
<aftertaf> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1953
<mornfall> apokryphos: more of a wish? ;)
<mornfall> apokryphos: it's not strictly a bug, more like a feature...
<apokryphos> depends on what it *should* do, I think.
<aftertaf> what do you make of the apt-get??
<apokryphos> I think the user shouldn't have to know about apt at all when using a gui pack manager
<mornfall> apokryphos: well, it shouldn't hang like kynaptic ;)
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  i meant the result of my apt-get in pastebin
<mornfall> i consider hung UI with no way to find out what's up a major issue
<mornfall> the dpkg output is a minor one, in comparison
<apokryphos> aftertaf: hm, ah yeah, better not go for it if you want synaptic
<apokryphos> aftertaf: adept requires a later version of aptitude, at the moment.
<mornfall> apokryphos: libapt, not aptitude
<apokryphos> mornfall: of course; I'm not saying we should surrender to a hung UI 8)
<mornfall> aptitude is just a backport :)
<apokryphos> right, thanks
<mornfall> you should be able to get synaptic back easily
<mornfall> but i can't guarantee that
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  yeah but it says to remove kubuntu-desktop too
<apokryphos> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<aftertaf> kubuntu_dsk is just a metapackage?
<mornfall> yep
<aftertaf> okiiiiiiiii
<aftertaf> hehe
<mornfall> it wants kynaptic, that's why it goes away
<apokryphos> Correct. But be sure to have it before you do an upgrade to i.e. breezy
<mornfall> yeah, good idea :)
<aftertaf> so i can install no sweat, just lose synaptic (which is not a real hassle)
<mornfall> yes
<apokryphos> Correct
<aftertaf> and kynaptic.....
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> i know where you are if it all goes horribly wrong ;)
<aftertaf> for help, i mean :)
<apokryphos> indeed
<aftertaf> getting.....
* mornfall silently disappears, just in case ;)
<aftertaf> hehe :)
<mornfall> Riddell: ping :)
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<mornfall> Riddell: hello
<mornfall> Riddell: you may want to check out the beta :)
<Riddell> mornfall: I certainly do want to, just got a bunch of other things to fix first but don't let me forget
<Riddell> mornfall: do you recon it's ready to be uploaded to the archives for wider testing?
<apokryphos> Riddell: thing is, the hoary version would still remove synaptic/kynaptic etc; might be an issue.
<mornfall> Riddell: possibly, if you don't mind debug-enabled builds... or maybe i can make a stripped set
<aftertaf> mornfall, you know anything about this type of apt problem... the guy is on breezy.
<aftertaf> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62610
<mornfall> apokryphos: i can backport them, in theory... but that's not hoary updates material
<aftertaf> lol... Riddell ill let you guys know if it is a pb ...
<mornfall> aftertaf: re problems, just kill that offending process
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> ok
<henk> how do i get nicer fonts ? (in firefox)
<apokryphos> henk: sudo aptitude install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<apokryphos> Riddell: is gtk-qt pack going to be installed by default for breezy?
<henk> apokryphos that did not do the trick. still ugly
<apokryphos> henk: you may need to relogin to KDE (though you shouldn't have to). You can alter the settings for gtk themes/fonts from kcontrol
<aftertaf> wow, i'm reading tag data right now :)
<aftertaf> running.. ww, i feel nervous :)
<aftertaf> how about prompting for root..... kdesu, right?
<henk> apokryphos the "use kde fonts for gtk apps" is turned on it seems in the control panel. still the fonts are big and ugly... maybe i need some fontpack ?
<apokryphos> you may need to restart your kde, like I said. If you want MS fonts you'll need to install msttcorefonts
<henk> i restarted kde already after installing the gtk-gt eninge
<henk> how do i get the ms fonts? i probably need some non-official mirror for it i guess ? 
<apokryphos> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<apokryphos> henk: enable the Multiverse repository, then install it.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell henk about repos
<Riddell> apokryphos: only if the menu issue gets fixed, it doesn't seem to crash any more but the colours are weird
<apokryphos> Riddell: It's not perfect, but I've found it better than no-engine. A menu issue? oO
* apokryphos keeps fingers crossed
<Riddell> makes it quite unusable
<mornfall> i love the black text on black selected menu item too
<Almindor> hello, does this breezy work? (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/)
<aftertaf> mornfall:  state filter : blah    <--- when minimised.. lol
<aftertaf> and nice updates progress window :)
<mornfall> aftertaf: hehe, i forgot about that
<virgis> how to build deb file from tar.gz?
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://www.Debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<aftertaf> nice split :)
<Almindor> what FS do you people consider best for desktop?(ie: fast enough but still secure enough(in terms of deleting data on crash))
<jimmy_neutron> is there a kubuntu package for the KDE theme Manager or should i download the debian package from kde-apps.org
<jimmy_neutron> how do i install *.deb stuff?
<Blissex> jimmy_neutron: 'man dpkg'
<Almindor> man apt-get
<Blissex> Almindor: 'ext3' is almost surely the best for desktops.
<Almindor> Blissex, isn't it too slow?
<Almindor> Blissex, compared to let's say reiser or xfs
<jimmy_neutron> k, thx
<Blissex> Almindor: in what way?
<Almindor> Blissex, read, write, delete
<Blissex> Almindor: no, it is probably the fastest -- for a desktop. For highly parallel multipath RAID JFS and XFS parallelize a lot better.
<Almindor> I see
<Almindor> experience tells me reiser is faster than ext3 altho it might been a seeting
<Almindor> *setting
<Babouk> Bonjour
<Almindor> zdrastvuj
<Babouk> Bon je suis perdu mais c pas grave ;-)
<Babouk> Speak french?
<Almindor> nein
<Almindor> :)
<Babouk> Sorry, goodbye!
<torz> nikkia: you there?
<torz> has anyone managed to play an h264 video file
<jimmy_neutron> is there any other place where i can download the "kde theme manager" source except kde-apps.com?
<aftertaf> jimmy_neutron:  the source or the deb package?
* mornfall wonders if adept could be mentioned in the news on kubuntu.org
<mornfall> i need testing coverage ;)
<ilba7r> is there a way to list what is using my sound device
<mornfall> fuser
<mornfall> lsof
<ilba7r> thanx
<aftertaf> mornfall:  just rightclicked to show details and it did a SIGSEGV
<mornfall> kablaam... there is a crasher bug somewhere :'(
<KWizzard> pls, it is possible to switch an HTML engine in Konqueror to Gecko?
<mornfall> aftertaf: backtrace?
<aftertaf> you want the backtrace?
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> copy/mail?
<mornfall> rafb.net/paste preferred
<mornfall> damn the alpha was more stable than this...
<aftertaf> ok copy... http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ncIl6421.html
<aftertaf> mornfall:  debugification is a one way process ;)
<mornfall> i need to FIX THE EXTENDERS
<mornfall> 2 of 2 reported crashes are in extender code
* apokryphos had a crash, but didn't mention it as i couldn't reproduce
<apokryphos> 8)
<sml12> I think i have kynaptic running in another session (the view when you press ctrl-f2 or ctrl-f3 etc. How can I find this process and kill it?
<aftertaf> ps -A
<aftertaf> shows all process
<apokryphos> sml12: ps aux|grep kynaptic
<calilasseia> Hello everyone 
<jimmy_neutron> is there a way for komby2 to see hidden folders too?
<sml12> apokryphos: result .... sml       7558  0.0  0.0   2932   380 pts/2    R+   23:11   0:00 grep kynaptic
<apokryphos> sml12: nothing else? Then apparently it's not running.
<aftertaf> mornfall:  i was doubleclicking on amarok packages that i don't have installed, then i rightlcicked on the ones selected, and it died
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  thats the pb.... apt file locked all the same.
<calilasseia> Beginner's question here ... I've had Kubuntu for about 2 days now ... runs nicely ... however, I apparently need some info on attaching mount points to Kubuntu can see my FAT32 drives on startup ...
<sml12> i have tried the fuser command and ps command but does this show processes running in other sessions in the background?
<aftertaf> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<apokryphos> sml12: did you close the terminal while apt was running or something?
<mornfall> aftertaf: noted, thanks
<sml12> aftertaf: still a kubuntu problem!
<aftertaf> !tell calilasseia about windowsdrives
* aftertaf betatests :)
<sml12> apokryphos .. no. it still seems to be getting some packages from the install.
<calilasseia> I thought this had something to do with /etc/fstab ...
<apokryphos> sml12: so you *do* have apt running...
<aftertaf> calilasseia:  it does... has everyting to do with fstab ;)
<calilasseia> Right ... only thing is I tried mounting the drives in a Konqueror window and it reported an error ...
<mornfall> no, everything has to do with cake icing
<aftertaf> hmmm.... are they there in fstab already?
<apokryphos> calilasseia: do what ubotu just told you.
<sml12> apokryphos: weill i think i do .. but can it run in another session in the background ... like when you are in the command prompt and press ctrl-f3 etc, you can get new logins/sessions
<apokryphos> sml12: no; only one instance of apt can be running at a time. It *needs* to create a lock
<calilasseia> Got a message from Konqueror saying "Can't find mount point in fstab or mtab"
<aftertaf> sml12:  linux pwns for multitasking ;)
<calilasseia> So I have to open a console and use mount manually ...
<aftertaf> calilasseia:  run the script ubotu showed you and you will see the partitions no sweat
<sml12> apokryphos: but it can run in another concurrent session and not be visible from a #ps aux in my current session
<sml12> ?
<calilasseia> The !windowsdrives script? Where is it?
<aftertaf> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<aftertaf> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> I guess windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<henk> hi i want to mount my ntfs partitions, but i cant get it to work
<apokryphos> sml12: no... you should never do that (even if it's possible). Apt has to keep track of what's going on; this can only happen with a lock.
<aftertaf> !windowsdrives
<aftertaf> henk
<jimmy_neutron> can ark handle pw-protected rar archieves?
<apokryphos> calilasseia: just do this in a terminal: wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab && suso sh winmac_fstab
<aftertaf> think you'll need rar/unrar installing
<aftertaf> sudo sh winmac_fstab !!
<calilasseia> Just downloaded it ... script popped up in Kate do I just save it to my home directory and run it ???
<sml12> apokryphos: i agree I should never do it ... but I think kubuntu automatically is running apt-get in another session
<apokryphos> calilasseia: pretty much, yes.
<apokryphos> sml12: no, it doesn't.
<calilasseia> Oh it's another "sudo" command ... getting used to seeing LOTS of those lately :)
<henk> aftertaf ? was that supposed to do something ?
<aftertaf> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> it has been said that windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<aftertaf> yep
<apokryphos> calilasseia: any command that requires root (administrator) priveleges will be done with sudo, yes. :)
<apokryphos> aftertaf: why do you keep doing that?
<calilasseia> Right, it's saved ... running it now ...
<aftertaf> for henk...
<aftertaf> sorry ..... clutter.
<sml12> apokryphos: any ideas then what could be causing the lock and why i cannot find the kynaptic/apt app?
<apokryphos> sml12: the lock is caused when an apt process is running... you just said there *was* one (i.e. you were installing packages).
<calilasseia> OK, ran the command, just returned the command prompt ...
<calilasseia> Do I need to reboot or is everything in place now?
<apokryphos> calilasseia: did you go through all the steps?
<calilasseia> Steps? All that happened was that the command prompt returned ... 
<henk> aftertaf is "writeable" for ntfs ok now ? or is it still a risk? The script is telling me that it will make the driver wtitable for me and for root but i have my doubts if i want that
<apokryphos> calilasseia: what exactly did you do?
<sml12> apokryphos: something like the install screen flashes up right before X starts. i thought this might be it .. but my #ps command cannot find it :(
<apokryphos> henk: big risk
<apokryphos> sml12: if you do sudo apt-get update now, what happens?
<calilasseia> Typed in "sudo sh winmac_fstab" as directed in a console ... nothing happened ... prompt simply returned ...
<apokryphos> calilasseia: *no* error message, at all?
<apokryphos> I find that hard to believe.
<calilasseia> Absolutely nothing ... no messages at all 
<apokryphos> calilasseia: delete any copies of it that you have, and then do this...
<apokryphos> wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab && suso sh ./winmac_fstab
<sml12> apokryphos: let me polish my /apt/sources.list first .. what is a good kubuntu breezy mirror?
<calilasseia> OK wget got the file ...
<apokryphos> calilasseia: you should've put that command in exactly as it was...
<calilasseia> Ah, it's coming up with all sorts of messages now!!!!
<apokryphos> sml12: check /topic for the kde 3.4.2 debs
<apokryphos> calilasseia: ok, great. :)
<calilasseia> It's just said that all partitions are now mounted and will auto-mount on next reboot ...
<calilasseia> It worked!!!!
<calilasseia> Thanks everyone!!!!
<jimmy_neutron> can anyone tell me how to extract password-protected rar files?
<henk> how do i get my logitech keyboards special keys to work nicely (volume etc)
<calilasseia> Ok, I can leave now ... once again, thanks everyone ...
<calilasseia> Bye ...
<apokryphos> sml12: an example sources: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<apokryphos> sml12: uncomment the repositories you want from there, and add the kde 3.4.2 repository
<sml12> W: GPG error: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<sml12> apokryphos .. i think the default au mirrors are dodgy!
<apokryphos> you're on breezy?
<sml12> yes
<sml12> do you think i should use hoary?
<apokryphos> ok, don't use the kubuntu.org sources then
<apokryphos> sml12: you should be on it, ideally. Breezy is unstable and can damage your system.
<Blissex> !breezy
<ubotu> from memory, breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<sml12> apokryphos .. i was using ubuntu breezy for a few weeks - the only problem again was the apt-get that broke again and again.
<sml12> now similar problems again :(
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  you put suso sh . . . . . you sure bout that?
<apokryphos> sml12: it does fluctuate like that
<apokryphos> aftertaf: for what? The previous script?
<apokryphos> Yes, it needs to be run as root -- it involves mounting drives permanently and altering fstab.
<aftertaf> yep
<sml12> apokryphos ... so you think it is a common problems. i might just go back to hoary.
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  yeah, but suso?
<aftertaf> not sudo?
* aftertaf is lost
<apokryphos> aftertaf: heh, did I say that?
* aftertaf is off home anyway, so sleep will help a lot 
<aftertaf> lol apokryphos yep
<aftertaf> apokryphos wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab && suso sh ./winmac_fstab
* apokryphos chuckles
* aftertaf too
<aftertaf> allez, bye all..... 
<henk> hmm when playing an mp3 my box gets a load of 3, the artsd is using ~30% cpu, kate 20 and amarok 20, whats going on ?
<chx> henk: disk i/o problems?
<chx> henk: probably your system is not using DMA for some reason?
<sml12> ok ... now from ubuntu breezy to kubuntu breezy to kubuntu hoary
<sml12> apokryphos ..... btw .. what is the logical volume manager ... should i use it?
<henk> chx its comming from a sata disk, that is not supposed to even have dma etc
<onesandzeros> there are some nightly/weekly/something isos out on the kubuntu site somewhere.  Have any of you guys installed from those lately?
<apokryphos> sml12: it's always used, isn't it? 
<apokryphos> Perhaps I'm forgetting what it is
<chx> henk: hmmmm I don't think so... SATA is just serial ATA.
<apokryphos> onesandzeros: there are daily builds
<apokryphos> onesandzeros: anyone using breezy is generally using the equivalent of those, if they update every so often.
<ztonzy> uh
<ztonzy> how to block irc spam in Konversation ???
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hi =)
<onesandzeros> apokryphos: so they work alright then?  that official release is scheduled pretty soon isn't it?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: are you sure the /umode +CE doesn't work?
<ztonzy> apokryphos: hi
<apokryphos> onesandzeros: not necessarily; breezy is unstable and can damage your system
<ztonzy> apokryphos: [421]  umode Unknown command
<apokryphos> ztonzy: /mode #kubuntu +CE ztonzy ?
<ztonzy> got porn spam as soon as I logged on...  
<apokryphos> :/
<ztonzy> apokryphos: why just #kubuntu ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: block from the others too, then, sure :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos: uh?
<ztonzy> [472]  C is unknown mode char to me
<ztonzy> :-\
<apokryphos> oO
<apokryphos> ok, one sec
<onesandzeros> apokryphos: ok, thanks
<ztonzy> it worked before with xchat...but with Konversation it seems it doesn't or they changed the settings somehow
<apokryphos> konversation must use something else instead of umode; hold on, I'll ask
<ztonzy> apokryphos: could be wise to put it into this topic :)
<apokryphos> yes
<ztonzy> ack
<ztonzy> still spamm O.o
<henk> hmm how do i get dma support on my system? it has a via chipset. Do you guys include modules for it or do i need to build my own kernel
<apokryphos> ztonzy: no response yet apparently.
<ztonzy> ack
<chx> henk: hdparm
<henk> chx hdparm tells me "operation not permitted"
<chx> henk: sorry for asking but are you root?
<henk> yes
<henk> i think the problem may be that the correct ide-driver may not be loaded
<ztonzy> Kopete doesnt seem to download "own smilies" from MSN users
<_dias> Why does Kubuntu copy network files so SLOWly?
<loren> It's copying a local computer's files at 30kpbs, and it's 100mbps network speed
<ReTyPe> is the 64bit kubuntu smp ?
<ReTyPe> is it possible to install kubuntu from the livecd ?
<Almindor> there's a combined live/install cd ISO
<morrow> dvd iso. :)
<Almindor> oh :)
<ReTyPe> how big is it ?
<Almindor> big as world :P
<ReTyPe> can i have a size in xBytes plz
<apokryphos> around 2.5 gigs
<Almindor> how do I count md5 of a CD?
<Almindor> (not image, full fledged burned cd)
<francois> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<francois> <body>channel/ #jre</body>
<apokryphos> francois: ??
<libben> if i wanna upgrade to 686 kernel, do i only take linux-686? in synaptic and install it. and then later remove the 386 one from synaptic to get rid of it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sounds ok
<apokryphos> Yeah, but you don't *have* to remove it.
<apokryphos> I normally keep it there as a backup
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey. Did you try the other methods on that freenode spambot page?
<apokryphos> !spambots
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, spambots is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#spambots
<ztonzy> apokryphos: no...I was in XP for a while
<ztonzy> apokryphos: I dont know them all 
<apokryphos> i.e. /mode ztonzy +E
<ztonzy> doesnt work
<ztonzy>  /raw mode nick +E     gives this: "[Usage]  Usage: RAW [OPEN | CLOSE] "
<apokryphos>  /quote mode ztonzy +E  ?
<ztonzy> [501]  Unknown MODE flag
<ztonzy> strange
<ztonzy> apokryphos: what ircclient do you use ?
<apokryphos> Konversation
<apokryphos> though I haven't had to use that mode -- haven't been under attack
<jimmy_neutron> make install tells me that modprobe.conf doesn't exist (wlan drivers) - is that bad, can i fix it?
<libben> how can i check if i have HT on my cpu?
<nikkia> libben, what CPU is it ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: hi! :)
<nikkia> hi apokryphos
<libben> p4
<nikkia> libben: what speed?
<apokryphos> How are you today? 
<libben> 1.7 ghz
<nikkia> libben, then no, no HT
<nikkia> apokryphos: very tired
<libben> how do u know =) 
<apokryphos> nikkia: hard away at work?
<nikkia> libben: because only the 800MHz FSB P4s at 2.8GHz or above have HT
<nikkia> apokryphos: went into the office, was stood up most of the day
<apokryphos> :/
<libben> k
<nikkia> libben: and since 1.7GHz is neither > 2.8GHz, nor a 800MHz FSB, it doesn't have HT, its that simple
<libben> should i install new nvidia drivers also?
<libben> cause i could only get 900 fps on glxgears
<libben> when i used ubuntu i got around 3000-4000
<nikkia> libben, you probably don't have X configured right
<libben> nikkia, well ive done a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and fixed my monitor specs... but im not sure if i have the glcore settings and all those checkboxes that are for the gfxcard right... i dident touch those check boxes.
<libben> just let it be at default checked
<[Surge] > Can someone please tell me all the groups the main user belongs to on kubuntu?  I messed up my user account  :-\
<nikkia> [Surge] : groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),108(scanner),109(admin),1000(nikki)
<[Surge] > Thanks!  :)
<[Surge] > How did you get that list btw?
<nikkia> the 'id' command
<nikkia> the 'groups' command also works, but its not as pretty
<[Surge] > Ah cool - something new :)
<[Surge] > Yeah
<[Surge] > Hmmm ... KUser doesn't show any changes.
<libben> need help to get my gfx card working prorperly, only getting 190 fps/sec with glxgears
<[Surge] > Working  usermod -G group1,group2,group3 username
<[Surge] > libben: What card?
<[Surge] > ATI or nVidia?
<libben> is nvidia
<[Surge] > You installed the drivers for it?
<[Surge] > apt-get install nvidia-glx
<libben> i choosed NV from the menu when i installed kubuntu
<[Surge] > You need to get the proprietry drivers for it
<libben> i also done 3 dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choosed NV everytime
<libben> k
<libben> so nv is just generic driver for nvidia?
<[Surge] > Yes
<[Surge] > Just software rendering
<[Surge] > Open Source
<[Surge] > You need the closed source one
<libben> so whats best, nvidia-glx? or get the file from nvidia.com and install it by had.
<[Surge] > Easiest is nvidia-glx from the repository
<[Surge] > But if you have a custom kernel then the ones from nvidia.com
<libben> whats the command to see what i have installed? so i can grep the line i wanna look for?
<apokryphos> dpkg -l
<libben> forgot all my linux knowledge on only a year.... its a shame.
<libben> thxs
<[Surge] > dpkg -l | grep nvidia-glx
<libben> yeah... but i was more on the line on greping the word nvidia only to see what i had on the system
<libben> whats the command in konversation for doing something like the /exec -o command
<[Surge] > Dunno - I use XChat
<libben> k
<libben> xchat proberly work with it.
<[Surge] > I couldn't figure out how to have multiple IRC server connections in one window - Konversation doesn't seem to do it.
<faked> I want create a .deb-package from amarok-sources, I started successfully dh_make, after that a typed in dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot. With that I got a .dsc-file and a .diff.gz, but no .deb
<faked> what's wrong or whats missing?
<libben> whats anyoing by having 2 servers in there own windows? u almost never look in those windows anyway
<[Surge] > What I mean is : I use two IRC networks but I don't want two separate windows.
<[Surge] > 4 channels on 2 networks in one tabbed window - much easier
<[Surge] > libben: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<libben> i have that
<[Surge] > Ok
<libben> 2 servers and 4 channels
<libben> not the url =)
<[Surge] > I have to log out and back in to pick up my changes - you should come right - it's very easy if you use the nvidia packages for kubuntu
<[Surge] > laer
<[Surge] > later
<libben> if i install firefox it wants some dependencis that has gnome in its name
<libben> can i remove those?
<nikkia> that'd be because firefox is a gtk app that relies on some bits of gnome, so NO
<libben> but its nothing that will interfere with kde ill take it.
<jjesse> correct
<libben> how do i remove the menu bar at the bottom and then replace it with a applet? i think its called. that makes it mac style. i want the magnified icons when the mouse is rolled over them. 
<[Surge] > I think there is a Mac look menu bar
<[Surge] > I remember seeing it somewhere
<libben> nice... that is appliable to kde?
<[Surge] > Right click on desktop - Configure desktop
<[Surge] > Behaviour
<[Surge] > General
<[Surge] > Oh wait ..
<[Surge] > Current applications menu bar (Mac OS-X style)
<[Surge] > Not sure if that is what you are looking for libben 
<[Surge] > It puts a funny looking menu bar at the top
<[Surge] > But I've never used a Mac so I don't know if that it what it looks like ;)
<francois> channel /#jre
<libben> [Surge] : well that ive allready tried, and well. yes that is mac style also... but im talking shortcuts on desktop that gets magnified when u roll over them.
<[Surge] > Oh ...
<[Surge] > I dunno then. I don't customize my desktop
<ReTyPe> my kubuntu install freezes @ 50% of the network repository
<ReTyPe> i have a Dual AMD 64 opteron 248 system with 2 GB ram, installing on a IDE drive, using the plugged in realtek NIC in stead of onboard gigabit, connected to a adsl router
<ReTyPe> hello ? anybody can help me with my problem i described above ?
* ReTyPe is away: TV
<libben> anyone alive ? =)
<shadowing> yup me
<Almindor> hello, I got breezy up and running, most things are ok except I get a failure on "console font" on boot..
<Almindor> I think I had this problem with hoary too
<Almindor> where is console font set"
<Almindor> ?
<libben> i just gotta spread this... its F**kin nice... wish i was there to witness it formyself
<Almindor> oh and does anyone know where to get more "fixed size" fonts? those I can choose don't support my local language
<Almindor> (for kde)
<libben> http://www.tinyvices.com/storms.html
<libben> sorry... forgot the url =)
<seaLne> libben: cool photos
<libben> yeah... just imagine if u would be standing there and witness it for yourself... it would be so breathtaking
<libben> anyone wanna point me to the right direction...
<libben> i want a mac style
<libben> want the magnifying style of the icons.
<libben> and no menu bar as it is know
<seaLne> libben: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=153 maybe?
<libben> seaLne:  yeah... thxs.
<murtaugh> does hoary support inotify? or is there a safe way to add the module?
<libben> seaLne:  wanna xplain the installation face of themes like this?
<libben> hmm'
<seaLne> err no :) gimmie a minute till i find instructions
<seaLne> libben: control center->appearance and themes
<seaLne> ->theme manager
<libben> seaLne:  dont adds the mac icon style i think... its only style on borders and so on =(
<seaLne> dosen't look like that from the screenshot :-/
<seaLne> have a look for something else on kde-look.org then
<libben> is there any nice way to delete the things a installa.sh file does? ive looked in it and can delete everything by hand... but isnt there a program that reads the .sh file and just remove the things that was installed
<othernoob> does a normal atx mainboard fit into a minitower?
<[Surge] > libben: What install is that?
<[Surge] > Normally "make uninstall" work
<[Surge] > s
<libben> i installed a theme
<[Surge] > Oh
<[Surge] > Using?
<libben> nope
<libben> it was shite 0)
<[Surge] > apt-get ?
<libben> no
<libben> downloaded a tar file
<libben> and unpacked it
<libben> and did ./install.sh
<[Surge] > Oh well then you're on your own.  :)
<libben> thought so =)
<libben> anyone else has a ~/.kde/share/apps/kstyle?
<libben> [Surge] :  do u have that folder?
<libben> kstyle?
<[Surge] > Nope
<libben> a kwin?
<seaLne> libben: i have /home/kd/.kde/share/apps/kstyle
<libben> but u prolly have themes installed =)
<seaLne> just wallpaper
<_manuel> Hi, is it possible to disabel the paste function of the mouse middle button?
<douglas> configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation! ??
<seaLne> _manuel: never thought of any reason to but afaik its X rather than kde that deals with it so start looking there
<_manuel> :) thanks
<douglas> anyone know which package to install?
<murtaugh> hey I'm trying to setup cron to send me a popup. does anyone have any idea how to do that?
<murtaugh> like write except using X
<libben> seaLne: where to go when i wanna tell kde thats firefox is my default web browser.
<seaLne> libben: just run it instead of konq?
<seaLne> douglas: 
<seaLne> libqt3-headers - Qt3 header files
<seaLne> libqt3-mt - Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3
<seaLne> libqt3-mt-dev - Qt development files (Threaded)
<libben> yeah... but clicking link in say konversation opens up konq..
<libben> thats why
<seaLne> libben: kcontrol->kde componets->componet chooser->web browser
<libben> what do i type in that box?
<libben> just firefox?
<libben> or something nifty commands with firefox
<seaLne> /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<seaLne> not like konq?
<libben> i tryed the command in a terminal
<libben> and i can use all three commands
<libben> firefox, mozilla-firefox or /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<seaLne> k
<libben> anyone wanna tip me on good font changing for firefox?
<douglas> What is the package for the kde headers?
<libben> what is karamba?
<libben> seaLne: the thing i want is karamba thingy....
<libben> what is karamba.. anyone?
<libben> http://kde-look.org/content/pre3/8030-3.png
<libben> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=8030
<libben> this one looks promosing.
<libben> but im gonna read up on all on the karamba section...
<libben> any1 tell me what karamba is please.
<seaLne> its for kde4
<libben> ??
<libben> so i cant use it?
<teprrr> hmm
<teprrr> do you know anything about google? ever heard of it?
<teprrr> it's cool, check it out http://www.google.com
<libben> google is confusing and not up to date.... and when it is... its so hard to keep track of what is the deal right now...
<teprrr> then enter "superkaramba" into the line edit
<teprrr> then the first entry
<libben> teprrr: u have a problem with Questions?
<teprrr> and there's something like this: "what is superkaramaba?"
<teprrr> if you click it, you'll get here http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/ssuperkaramba.html
<teprrr> oh, actually you're already there.. mmh
<teprrr> well, at least it should explain a bit about it
<teprrr> libben, I don't know.. why so?
<teprrr> but anyway, it's an app which can be used to display different kind of "widgets"/"applets"/"themes" what do you prefer calling them
<teprrr> and it's available for kde3 too
<teprrr> but in kde4, it'll be tightly integrated with kde desktop, as in terms of plasma
<pussfeller> i hope they get the bugs out before they integrate it into kde, and make it run lighter
<libben> so its buggy karamba.
<pussfeller> its more heavy than buggy actually
<pussfeller> scripts vary in quality tho
<libben> but im in the mood of mac osx style bar.... wich one is the one that runs better then the others?
<pussfeller> probably the highest rated one on kdelook.org
<teprrr> pussfeller, well, kde4 won't be released in the near future
<pussfeller> whats the eta?
<libben> hmm... was pretty buggy to use that 
<teprrr> I think there's no such thing yet
<teprrr> KDE 4 is expected to be released sometime in 2006. -- that's what wikipedia says, but don't know if it's true..
<teprrr> oh, hmm, sometime.. yes..
<teprrr> yes it'll be out in 2006, I hope :)
<Riddell> teprrr: there is no release schedule for KDE 4
<libben> hmm... anyone else using superkaramba and tuxbar the new one ?
<teprrr> Riddell, yup, that's what I thought too
<teprrr> Riddell, but there's been some kind of rumor that people are targeting to 2006
<Riddell> as good a year as any
<libben> tuxbar works good... just cant get over how choppy it feels when u get ur mouse on the sides every time... 
<pussfeller> aint tuxbar in python?
<pussfeller> so its prob gonna be kinda slow
<pussfeller> and choppy
<pussfeller> i would just wait till they right one in c++
<amgat> does anyone have experience with SMC's collection of wlan cards and linux? I can get the card to work with ndiswrapper, but it is very unstable and loses connection almost instantly on fast filedownloads (SMC 2802w v2)
<Riddell> mornfall: adept is looking very nice
<amgat> does anyone have experience with SMC's collection of wlan cards and linux? I have managed to get the card working using ndiswrapper and the winxp driver, but its very unstable and breaks the connection on fast file transfers. (SMC 2802w v2)
<Riddell> mornfall: had a couple of random crashes and there's bits to clean up, what's the best way to give feedback?
<pussfeller> i got an smc doodad taht plugs into my net card and it works great :)
<Riddell> mornfall: I think I'd like to upload it to the ubuntu archives
<Riddell> then it can be announced more widely for testing
<Riddell> anyone using hoary with 3.4.2 packages?
<amgat> yes
<amgat> kde 3.4.2
<_jonas> good evening, can i ask one question?
<amgat> shoot
<_jonas> ehm, two..
<_jonas> how to set default resolution?
<amgat> right click the desktop
<_jonas> and globally
<amgat> configure desktop
<_jonas> like in x
<_jonas> i did used for drakconf and these short of things
<_jonas> i allready set right frequency but i dont know how to set resolution
<_jonas> ..in x, its actually woking in kde at 60hz only, but i am sure it can handle 80hz
<_jonas> :-)
<_jonas> okey, i get that, cu all tommorow
<edulix> hi !
<edulix> how can I add a new path to $PATH ? I hve installed Qt4 and it's needed
<WiseElben> hi, I just got bittorrent with kynaptic, but I don't see it on my menu. How do I run it?
<gdh> WiseElben: You open a .torrent file in your web browser :)
<nikkia> doh!
* nikkia only just discovered the ALT 'trick' in KDE :P
<WiseElben> eh
<WiseElben> gdh: meaning right click -> open with -> firefox?
<WiseElben> wouldn't that just.. try to make firefox redownload the .torrent
<nikkia> WiseElben: the plain 'bittorrent' is a console app, iirc, you run 'bittorrent the_torrent_file' in a console and it does its thing
<gdh> WiseElben: listen to nikkia  :)
<nikkia> or perhaps its 'btdownload' i forget, either way, the console app is terrible :)
<WiseElben> ah, I need the GUI
<nalioth> nikkia: wow. most windows(tm) keytrricks work in KDE
<WiseElben> but I get a command not found when I try to run it in console
<gdh> 'btdownloadcurses'
<gdh> curses = console
<nikkia> nalioth: *shrug* i didn't know using alt to resize/move in windows worked like that either :P
<nikkia> that was supposed to be a :O not a :P
<WiseElben> ah..
<nalioth> WiseElben: try btdownloadcurses.py
<nalioth> WiseElben: or /usr/bin/btdownloadcurses.py
<nikkia> WiseElben: the original bittorrent is pretty bad, you're really better off with one of the 3rd party apps
<nalioth> WiseElben: or /usr/local/bin/btdownloadcurses.py   (depending on how you installed it)
<gdh> azureus is the usual answer, but then we have to go to the Java World of Pain(tm)
<nalioth> WiseElben: i recommend bittornado. i use the command line version of that all the time
<nikkia> gdh, i was desperately trying to avoid suggesting az :)
<WiseElben> yes, I hate java
<WiseElben> i hate programming in java too =P
<gdh> nikkia: :) you saw the 'so how do I install..' coming? :)
<nikkia> it is, however, the BT client i use
<nikkia> gdh, yes
<nalioth> WiseElben: i also strongly advise you to make a alias for your bittorrent
<nalioth> nikkia: we won't hold it against you
<WiseElben> can bittorent and bittornado coexist?
<gdh> will breezy have a apt-get install java metapackage which downloads the sun jre, asks you to agree to their lame binary agreement, and does a make-jpkg on it?
<WiseElben> or would I need to remove bitotrent?
<nikkia> WiseElben: i don't see why not
<WiseElben> well, in Gentoo it couldn't..
<WiseElben> i dunno
<nikkia> WiseElben: *shrug* gentoo can be 'strange' sometimes
<WiseElben> heh yeah
* nikkia mutters 'and its users are strange all the time' :P
<WiseElben> i don't really mind compile time, its just that it breaks easy...
<WiseElben> i never did got python to work..
<nalioth> WiseElben: if you directly link with your alias, yes
<nikkia> WiseElben: the problem is, it brings 'DIY' to the system, but doesn't really enforce the kind of knowledge required to maintain a DIY system
<nikkia> ie, 'it breaks easy' because 'breaking easily' is a feature of trying to hold together several thousand seperate packages when you compile everything by hand, if you know enough about programming and unix background to fix those things, DIY is ok, but gentoo doesn't require those requisites
<_mindspin> I wanna have a script executed after log in, from where do I call that script?
<nikkia> _mindspin: easiest place is ~/.kde/Autostart
<_mindspin> ok I'll have a try, thanks
<nikkia> _mindspin: i *think* it has to be a .desktop file describing a program/script to run, but i'm not 100% certain about that
<nikkia> (ie, use the 'create new->link to application' option in the right click menu, then point the dialog at your script
<_mindspin> its just for a workaround cause I can#t get a samba share mounted on booutup
<nikkia> yeah, i have a few little annoying scripts like that
<_mindspin> it works if I run the script "by hand"
<nikkia> _mindspin: if you want it system wide, rather than user-specific, there is a system autostart folder for kde too
<_mindspin> that would be better
<nikkia> its /usr/share/autostart   iric
<nikkia> iirc
<nikkia> (not on a [k] ubuntu system atm, so can't verify the locations)
<_mindspin> i see, its a shell script do I have to rename it ?
<_mindspin> the files there are alle named blah.desktop
<_mindspin> and they don#t look like shell script ;-)
<nikkia> _mindspin: no, a .desktop file is like a .pif in windows
<nikkia> it just describes how to run a program
<nikkia> you can create one by using the 'create new->link to application' menu in kde
<_mindspin> i see
<nalioth> dang he left already
<ReTyPe> i cant install kubuntu, my install freezes @ 50% of configuring apt... Testing network repository, i can still access other shells with ctrl, alt F2
<torz> has anyone managed to install vlc0.8.2 on kubuntu? I've got the package for breezy but it seems to be no good.
<crimsun> "no good"?
<crimsun> afaik 0.8.2 has only built on i386
<crimsun> I'm hacking on a svn snapshot to push into breezy
<torz> a lot of the dependencies that cant be satisfied
<torz> well a lot of libs apt wont pickup
<crimsun> I'll try reinstalling it tonight
<torz> yeah breezy looks cool
<torz> breezy is gnome though yeah?
<crimsun> wait, are you trying to install 0.8.2 from breezy on hoary?
<ReTyPe> i cant install kubuntu, my install freezes @ 50% of configuring apt... Testing network repository, i can still access other shells with ctrl, alt F2
<torz> crimsun: yep
<WiseElben> java-common = jvm?
<crimsun> torz: then of course the dependencies won't be satisfied. You'd have to recompile the 0.8.2 deb-src on hoary
<torz> ReTyPe: it will install, you need patience
<crimsun> torz: you'll have to manually downgrade the build-deps in debian/control
<torz> crimsun: that sounds way too hard
<crimsun> then try breezy, >= colony 4 :)
<ReTyPe> torz: i left it for half an hour, there is no activity and no network traffic
<nalioth> torz: wait a few weeks, and it'll be included in your shiny new OS
<torz> ReTyPe: half an hour eh? mmm that process usually takes forever anyway, try leaving it overnight :p
<torz> nalioth: no, I have a video file that pretty much needs vlc 0.8.2 :p
<torz> h264 kills vlc 0.8.1 and mplayer instantly
<nalioth> torz: then do as crimsun suggested, or try the binary for debian from vlc.org
<ReTyPe> are you serious that i should wait ? i have a really fast computer and a fast internet connection, half an hour should be more than enough when there is not activity
<torz> ReTyPe: When I installed x86_64 Kubuntu (a fast computer is a prerequisate), it took forever to get through that process.
<WiseElben> I have a 3500+, and I left it overnight
<nalioth> WiseElben: i have some more info for you
<WiseElben> about bt?
<ReTyPe> what's the point of leaving in on when there is no activity, some timeouts should be reduced i think
<nalioth> WiseElben: read this (particularly about "gnu screen") http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<WiseElben> okies
<ReTyPe> i have a dual opteron 248 with 2 gb ram
<ReTyPe> could there be a conflict with another NIC ?
<torz> ReTyPe: what computer are you using atm? 
<ReTyPe> the one i described, i terminated the installationn
<torz> right.
<ReTyPe> not everyone has 2 computers
<ReTyPe> i had no money left 
<torz> can you live without an hour of computers? heh, try the installation again and go grab a coffee at the local cafe or something :p
#kubuntu 2006-09-04
<ryedunn> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ryedunn> !sourcelist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcelist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorgluuu> ah new cd is checksum ok :)
<zorgluuu> swashfs seems cool stuff
<soulrider> hi
<Tokeiito> good evening
<Larynx> hello
<Tokeiito> how i can extract Microsoft Installer packets .msi on linux?
<CatSoup> If my audio was working just fine a bit ago, why does Amarok say it can't initialize audio drivers?
<NeoChaosX> does audio work with everything else?
<CatSoup> nope.
<CatSoup> not mplayer, or any other media player
<NeoChaosX> what was the last thing that played sounds?
<CatSoup> amarok probably.
<NeoChaosX> you tried rebooting?
<CatSoup> yep.
<NeoChaosX> hm, weird
<CatSoup> :-/
<NeoChaosX> so what's the specific error message?
<CatSoup> just plain says it can't initialize audio drivers.
<CatSoup> even though it's simple onboard audio.
<NeoChaosX> try reinstalling the kernel packages
<CatSoup> and Totem can't start up because it says "Could not open resource for writing"
<NeoChaosX> ohhhh, okay
<NeoChaosX> i see
<NeoChaosX> a program's taking up the sound device
<NeoChaosX> so otherp rograms can't use it
<CatSoup> ok.. except nothing is running... i don't think
<CatSoup> since i just restarted.
<NeoChaosX> you sure? you never know
<NeoChaosX> i assume oyu're using kubuntu
<CatSoup> yeah
<CatSoup> gnome is installed though.
<NeoChaosX> hm
<NeoChaosX> it happens in both GNOME *and* KDE?
<mshade> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<CatSoup> i don't know about GNOME.
<NeoChaosX> well, if it's in KDE
<NeoChaosX> go into System Settings, then Sound and Multimedia > Sound System
<zorgluuu> mshade: i applied this recipe with success
<NeoChaosX> and uncheck "Enable the sound system"
<NeoChaosX> then apply that and see if that clears up your problems
<mshade> zorgluuu, the one at the link above?
<CatSoup> nope
<CatSoup> xine says it can't intialize any audio drivers
<NeoChaosX> huh
<NeoChaosX> go into a console and type in "killall arts"
<mshade> CatSoup, killall artsd
<NeoChaosX> yeah, what mshade said
<mshade> :)
<CatSoup> no process killed..
<NeoChaosX> Hm, weird
<mshade> has sound ever worked for ya?
<CatSoup> yes, it has.
<CatSoup> yesterday i believe.
* mshade is late to the discussion
<NeoChaosX> um, hm
<mshade> CatSoup, stay in the terminal.  try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<mshade> see what you get
<NeoChaosX> CatSoup: In the Amarok engine config, what's the output plugin?
<mshade> control-c to quit that
<zorgluuu> mshade: yes. and i have a window booting and running xp
<CatSoup> xine.
<mshade> zorgluuu, using kqemu as well?  winxp is installing right now
<NeoChaosX> CatSoup: I know it's the xine engine. But in the xine engine, what's it's output?
<CatSoup> oh, autodetect.
<zorgluuu> mshade: yes, in fact i never tried without kqemu i think
<NeoChaosX> CatSoup: Try setting it to alsa and see if that fixes it
<CatSoup> xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers
<CatSoup> :-/
<NeoChaosX> Hm
<mshade> CatSoup, did you get any output from cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp ?
<CatSoup> ..what?
<dismal_> I have a mdf image file that I tried to convert to iso using mdf2iso.  It says its already in iso format.  Now I tried using iso-mount to mount it but iso mount doesnt show up in the right click menu.  Can anyone help me with these two little 'issues'?
<mshade> dismal_, try moving it to nameoffile.iso and see if it shows up int he right click menu
<mshade> if not, try mounting it manually
<mshade> usethe command file nameofimage.mdf
<mshade> and it'll tell you what it thinks it is
<dismal_> ok so it is infact an ISO 9660 file
<richard> Anyone got edgy eft on there system running?
<dismal_> what do you mean try moving it to...
<mshade> cool.  just rename it to a .iso  -- i've never used the right click to mount them though
<soulrider> i do
<soulrider> i got it in vmware
<dismal_> ah ok
<soulrider> up and running :)
<mshade> you could try mounting it from the command line, if the right click still doesn't show up..
<richard> Can you give me the syntax for the 'universe' address for 'adept' (I want to add this repository to my dapper) because some software is in this repository that I want. . .
<dismal_> now its telling me it might be corrupt :/.
<dismal_> "file might be wrong tupe or corrupt"
<mshade> richard, it should already be in your sources.list -- just go through and uncomment it
<dismal_> isomount says its not an iso, gah this is annoying
<richard> No. ...I want the edgy eft univere repository. ....not the dapper one. . ..
<mshade> what's it an iso of?
<zorgluuu> kubuntu install is nice what the cd is uncorrupted :)
<richard> I had edgy eft installed and removed it the other nite. . . the repositories are different I believe. . . .
<dismal_> game, lost the discs many months ago but I always make isos.  This particular one i made mdf and it has always worked under windows...
<mshade> richard, not sure, but following convention i think it would be:
<mshade> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ eft universe
<richard> I'll give her a try. ...thanks.
<kirikou> when i want to install a program like kitty from src i got the error : configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<h3sp4wn> richard: just change every instance of dapper to edgy
<dismal_> I'm thinking it's not actually an iso and mdf2iso is lying to me...
<mshade> kirikou, you need to install gcc
<mshade> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dismal_> even my original on my usb drive says it's iso9960 already.
<mshade> perhaps it really is corrupt
<mshade> :\
<dismal_> :\ indeed
<mshade> whats this an image of?
<dismal_> game i bought
<dismal_> lost the cd months ago (i tend to lose cds) so i made an img
<piotr_> jest ktosik
<mshade> dismal_, mount -t iso9660 -o lo /path/to/iso /mnt/cdrom
<mshade> give that a shot
<dismal_> ok, just need to copy it back over from the hd
<Galathalion> im going bananas :<
<Galathalion> how do i get amarok to work?
<dismal_> "mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist"
<mshade> ok, /media/cdrom
<mshade> doesn't matter where you mount it really
<dismal_> "is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)"
<dismal_> i already have "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o lo /home/..."
<mshade> ahhh
<mshade> yeahh
<mshade> mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso /media/cdrom
<dismal_> haha it worked!
<mshade> bitchin'
<dismal_> thanks a lot mshade :)
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> hello everzbody. i have some trouble with kubuntu linux live cd. im trying to rename oder copy some files on my ntfs harddisk but i get an error *read only
<ubuntu> how can i fix it? i woult like to have write access on the harddisk
<mshade> dismal_, no worries :)
<ubuntu> does anybody know how can i get access to my ntfs harddisk ? ply help
<ubuntu> mount /dev/sda1 /media works well, but i just get read onlz access
<ubuntu> anybody awake ?
<ubuntu_> Salut tous
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu_> English or french?
<ubuntu> does anybody know how can i get WRITE access to my ntfs harddisk ? ply help
<ubuntu> eng
<ubuntu> eng/ger
<ubuntu_> Oh shit
<ubuntu_> I'm french, and me and English, it's hard
<ubuntu> try it out
<mshade> #kubuntu-fr
<mshade> for french
<ubuntu_> Thank you very much ;)
<zorgluuu> #kubuntu-fr is like nobody there :) #ubuntu-fr is a lot more lively
<zorgluuu> well he is gone :)
<Sanne> ubuntu: writing on ntfs is experimental and might be dangerous (and I don't know how to do it, either, but just so you know).
<zorgluuu> mshade: btw my install issue was not a bug or anything, it was just my cd got corrupted during the burning :)
<kegie> does anyone know if there's some place I could download color schemes for kate/kdevelop?
<zorgluuu> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<zorgluuu> hmm there are solution i had seen gentoo page on this
<ubuntu> thx zorgluuu
<zorgluuu> ok how to get edit right on the bot
<soulrider> kegie:  www-kde-look.org ?
<pussfeller> Sanne: captive-ntfs is prob what you want
<pussfeller> err rather fuse-ntfs
<zorgluuu> or ntfslinux ntfs3g dont remember the name
<zorgluuu> this bot is quite outdated
<kegie> zorgluuu: hm, I suck - can't find any :/
<pussfeller> its the fuse one uses windows native dlls to write
<zorgluuu> we need to get some right to update the data on it
<Sanne> pussfeller: I don't want it, I just warned ubuntu about it ;) Thanks anyway.
<pussfeller> little higher in resource usage
<Sanne> pussfeller: I would be too chicken to try it anyway, ig I had an ntfs system.
<zorgluuu> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/#download <- this is one solution
<pussfeller> Sanne: i have used the older one, captive, it works fine
<zorgluuu> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/ <- this is the other solution
<pussfeller> fuse is the newer implementation
<soulrider> im using the fuse ntfs thingy
<pussfeller> cative uses something from react os, or beos, or somthing
<soulrider> works like charm
<pussfeller> can you convert to ntfs from fat without destroying data or using like gpartd?
<nnn0> captive use the actuall windows library
<soulrider> don think so
<pussfeller> i got this 200g usb hd thats fat
<nnn0> you have to copy some files from windos to get it up and running
<pussfeller> scary, with all my power outages
<Sanne> pussfeller: well, good to know, maybe for my darling, who just got a kubuntu/win2000 dual boot system :)
<pussfeller> i think fat only messes up when a WRITE is interupted, not reads
<pussfeller> i should have made it ext3....
<khes> how do I install madwifi drivers?
<root__> Are the forums down?
<coreymon77> hey guys
<hatch> Hey
<coreymon77> any body know how to use bonjour
<coreymon77> also known as rendez-vous
<hatch> Nope, sorry :(
<hatch> RTFM?
<word> Hi...i'm having some trouble with my hard drive..it seems after a certain ammount of continuous reading and writing the hard drive stops functioning..until a restart..but i have mythtv recording 1.1gig + tv shows to it with little to no problems. could this mean a bad hard drive?
<hatch> Do you have DMA turned on?
<word> hatch: no according to hdparm it's neither on nor off ;-/ it's an sata drive if that changes things..not too familiar with dma
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> I don't really know what might be causing you grief really, DMA is a good place to start.
<hatch> Perhaps theres a filesize limitation on your FS?
<word> it's xfs and that's supposed to be able to handle large files well.
<hatch> Hmm
<hatch> Wierd
<hatch> Perhaps its over heating? Check  dmesg, maybe it will tell you "OMGHarddrivedied:o"
<tj> hey can anybody give me a link to a big brother chat room
<tj> or off topic?
<tj> or where can i find a list of servers
<tj> hewoo?????
<pushpop> is SuperKarabma installed on the default install?
<word> hatch: well there is some "omglol you're trying to access me i'll throw some errors..oh crap! i'm dying!"
<hatch> orly? Like what?
<word> hatch: http://pastebin.ca/160230
<word> i saw the words parity error...assume it was BAD...and tried to pretend i didn't look and therefore it didn't exist ><
<hatch> Its not full is it?
<word> no where near
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> Not really sure, have you tried searching the forums for a similar problem?
<hatch> even google is sometimes useful for finding similar probs
<hatch> If you have an error, chances are someone else does too :
<hatch> ;p
<pushpop> Everytime I do a apt-get I get Invalid Operation
<pushpop> is there a reason why?
<hatch> sudo?
<pushpop> ya
<pushpop> sudo apt-get xchat
<pushpop> and I get invalid operation
<Sanne> pushpop: sudo apt-get install xchat
<pushpop> o
<pushpop> im a newb
<pushpop> thanks
<Sanne> pushpop: you're welcome :)
<hatch> nice save
<hatch> I'm new to ubuntu myself
<hatch> Im so used to emerge
<pushpop> ahha ya other machine I run for myth tv is gentoo
<pushpop> anyone here on the east coast know some good respitories
<pushpop> spelling!
<hatch> Im on the right coast, but have no idea XD
<pushpop> =)
<hatch> Where at?
<pushpop> new york
<pushpop> couldnt find package xchat
<claydoh> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic, but basically use the us.archive.ubuntu.com
<pushpop> aint that a common package
<hatch> Kubuntu comes with Kopete, thats what i use
<claydoh> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<hatch> I used to use trillian on my windows side of the coin, but msn support washed out
<claydoh> xchat is in Universe, have to enable that
<claydoh> source-o-matic will help with that
<pushpop> ok
<hatch> Hey, that reminds me
<hatch> What is foomatic?
<word> !foomatic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foomatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<word> meh was worth a shot lol..
<hatch> :p
<hatch> I've seen it whiz by on some old emerge scripts
<hatch> Checking for foomatic type conversion... blah blah blah
<Admiral_Chicago> footmatic is for communicating printer and unix
<Admiral_Chicago> i believe
<pushpop> dapper is the newest release correct lol
<pushpop> ?
<nnn0> kind of
<nnn0> :)
<hatch> Admiral: Ohhh
<Admiral_Chicago> pushpop, yes
<pushpop> where is the respitory file located?
<pushpop> . /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Admiral_Chicago> pushpop, yes
<Galathalion> kiss
<hatch> Dont forget to de-comment lines in pairs
<Admiral_Chicago> err no
<pushpop> 1 last question
<pushpop> whats the default kde text editor?
<Admiral_Chicago> kate
<Admiral_Chicago> actuall. uncomment if you want
<hatch> kwrite?
<claydoh> kate or kwrite
<hatch> probably kate
<claydoh> kwrite is lighter
<claydoh> in kde , right-click, and choose "actions" on the file, then "edit as root"
<claydoh> it opens the file in kwrite with sudo
<ismael_> how do I change the default mp3 player? I hate amarok
<tyler_d> help me... trying to install flash in konqueror
<pushpop> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<host-one> flash?
<host-one> macromedia flash?
<tyler_d> macromedia flash
<Admiral_Chicago> ismael_, in the system settings
<host-one> try with the repository
<host-one> use adept
<Admiral_Chicago> tyler_d, there is a package called flash-nonfree or something like that
<hatch> Say, is mp3 supported in AMD64?
<pushpop> how do I add the componet universe respitory
<fjsanchez> Hi everybody
<tyler_d> Admiral_Chicago: installed that... still won't show up in konqueror?
<scott__> good evening everyone
<tyler_d> Admiral_Chicago: or in mozilla either
<scott__> does anyone know a good dvd player for kubuntu?
<host-one> vlc
<pushpop> mplayer
<Admiral_Chicago> tyler_d, you have tn import the plug in manually in konquerer
<Admiral_Chicago> vlc
<host-one> vlc have a lot of codec
<ismael_> Admiral_Chicago I looked there, but didn't find anything helpful. Where should I be looking?
<tyler_d> Admiral_Chicago: how Might I go about that please?
<fjsanchez> I have a problem with my window manager. I use KDE but when I star sesion (throught KDM) it seems like failsafe
<fjsanchez> What log can I see?
<scott__> I need some help on how to get a software package to install on linux...novice here
<Admiral_Chicago> tyler_d, open it up
<tyler_d> Admiral_Chicago: ok
<Admiral_Chicago> go to setting -- configure konqueror -- plug ins
<Admiral_Chicago> scan for new
<Admiral_Chicago> scott__, what package?
<scott__> or better yet...how can I get the kde deskop environment to install on kubuntu?
<tyler_d> Admiral_Chicago: ok
<Admiral_Chicago> check the tab on the right
<Admiral_Chicago> flash should be installed
<scott__> are you talking to me Admiral?
<Admiral_Chicago> scott__, sudo apt-get instal kubuntu-desktop
<tyler_d> Admiral_Chicago: what tab on the right?
<fjsanchez> who can help me?
<scott__> ok...can you walk me through installing it Admiral?
<fjsanchez> I have a problem with my window manager. I use KDE but when I star sesion (throught KDM) it seems like failsafe
<Admiral_Chicago> next to scan, there is a tab that says plug un
<Admiral_Chicago> scott__, open up a konsole
<tyler_d> Admiral_Chicago: ok
<Admiral_Chicago> or terminal
<fjsanchez> Where should I see?
<tyler_d> Admiral_Chicago: nothing in that list
<scott__> konsole is where? under installing programs?
<fjsanchez> what is the window manager in kde?
<Admiral_Chicago> console, it should be in you programs
<Admiral_Chicago> its like a black box kinda
<scott__> admiral...booted myself...sorry about that
<host-one> tyler do you have install flashplugin-nonfree
<host-one> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> scott__, or you could go to run command and type "console"
<scott__> how do I install the KDE desttop environment?
<host-one> konsole
<host-one> not console :)
<Admiral_Chicago> type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Keaton> Okay, I'm having trouble with my ATI Radeon 9200 card. Xserver's ati drivers won't work with it. I tried reconfiguring Xserver through shell, but I had almost the same problem. Before, when I tried to get it to autodetect, it would boot up to a blank screen. When I configured it manualy, it booted up and hung at a blank Kubuntu bootscreen, until I told it to shutdown.
<hatch> Does Kubuntu support mp3 playback with AMD64 architecture?
<Admiral_Chicago> hatch, yen
<Admiral_Chicago> actually
<scott__> I am going to sound even more like a novice...wher is the run command line?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i'm not sure
<fjsanchez> I have a problem with my window manager. I use KDE but when I star sesion (throught KDM) it seems like failsafe
<fjsanchez> Where should I see?
<fjsanchez> what is the window manager in kde?
<Admiral_Chicago> scott__, hold on, i don't use GNOME so i have to figure it out
<host-one> scott_: is in the menu
<Hawkwind> scott__: Open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<scott__> ok...it sucks that gnome is the default for kubuntu...but ready to make the switch away from microsoft
<hatch> I've been trying to find the packages that are listed in the FAQ, but most dont show up in Adept. And i have all the repositories enabled
<Hawkwind> scott__: Gnome is *not* the default for Kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> scott__, gnome is the default for ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> kde is the default for [k] ubuntu
<scott__> well...that is what I have then
<Admiral_Chicago> Xfce is the default for Xubuntu
<host-one> scott_:you have ubuntu or kubuntu??
<Admiral_Chicago> host-one, probably Ubuntu
<scott__> its installing now Admiral
<Admiral_Chicago> scott__, good
<scott__> after its installed...what do I have to do?
<Admiral_Chicago> reboot
<scott__> reboot completely...or just log out?
<Admiral_Chicago> i think you could log out
<Hawkwind> scott__: Just log out
<scott__> can you walk me through how to install mplayer?
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Hawkwind> Rebooting is for Windows users, new hardware and after you install a new kernel
<host-one> it's the same
<host-one> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, yea i know but I do so I can see KDM and not GDM
<Keaton> I've got another problem: there are these weird flashing lines going verticaly down my screen while I'm in Xserver. Is this some sort of refresh rate problem or what?
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: You don't need to reboot to get KDM instead of GDM either.  Rebooting is seriously for new hardware, new kernels and Windows users
<scott__> let me get KDE installed....and then I will look at mplayer
<scott__> I might have to come back....
<scott__> its still installing KDE...
<host-one> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<hatch> I get an error when i do that.
<hatch> keaton: I had that problem too, after using some automatic configuration. If you restart x it should go away
<tyler_d> I cannot get adept to open... it has locked and asked for my password, but nothing after that?
<scott__> I will say one thing for linux...has breathed alot of new life into an old laptop
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, i thought you did
<Keaton> hatch: I've already restarted X today. Didn't fix it.
<Admiral_Chicago> oh well
<scott__> this kind of reminds me of the pre windows 95 days
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Absolutely not.  Linux can do most everything without rebooting
<Admiral_Chicago> scott__, because it doesn't suck
<scott__> like the wild, wild west...all over again
<hatch> keaton: try... xorgconfig
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, i know how little rebooting is needed, but I thought kdm wasone of them
<Keaton> alright, brb.
<Admiral_Chicago> cool
<scott__> is there a good speech recognition program for linux?
<Hawkwind> Keaton: Try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scott__> does IBM have one?
<hatch> Keaton : Yeah.. thats not avaliable in the distro, sorry :p
<Keaton> Right, but what exactly and I supposed to change in the setup?
<Keaton> I mean, is it refresh rate, or something else?
<Admiral_Chicago> scott__, there is one
<scott__> really...is it any good?
<Keaton> I don't know what's wrong with it, so manualy configuring won't do anything for me, since I don't know what to fix.
<Admiral_Chicago> whet you have KDE installed, look for Synaptic or Adept
<tyler_d> anyone know what adept is in the system monitor so I can kill it...?
<Admiral_Chicago> they have some programs
<scott__> are they any good?
<Admiral_Chicago> those two programs will let you search through packages
<scott__> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> i assume so, i haven't found one bad program in Kubuntu yet.
<Admiral_Chicago> except emacs...
<mr_daemon> Hey, I have a silly question -- I updated Amarok earlier and now it won't index my whole collection. It seems to wedge on two filenames with nothing really special in them. The window hints at TagLib being broken or out of date... any ideas?
<Sanne> tyler_d: it's adept
<tyler_d> Sanne: lol... that doesn't help much... why will it not load and has locked access?
<Sanne> tyler_d: what did you do, what is the exact error if any?
<tyler_d> Sanne: no error... closed it... attempted to re-open and now it prompts for the password then dissapears
<tyler_d> Sanne: no errors or anything
<host-one> tyler you have kubuntu?
<Sanne> tyler_d: what is the output of: ps aux | grep adept
<hatch> Well, when I feel like dedicating some more hours to this problem, I'm gonna head off
<tyler_d> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tyler_d> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22480
<tyler_d> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22480
<Sanne> tyler_d: wow, that's lots
<tyler_d> Sanne: trying it a few times I have :D
<Sanne> tyler_d: try: sudo killall adept, then check again
<tyler_d> Sanne: tyler     8132  0.0  1.1  24960 11568 ?        S    18:15   0:00 kdesu adept
<isidor> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<tyler_d> tyler     8132  0.0  1.1  24960 11568 ?        S    18:15   0:00 kdesu adept
<tyler_d> tyler     9168  0.0  0.0   2876   796 pts/16   R+   18:35   0:00 grep adep
<Sanne> tyler_d: ah, got most of them :)
<tyler_d> database locked still??
<mr_daemon> Is it me or dapper has disappeared from http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest
<scott__> Admirial..curious...prior military?
<Sanne> tyler_d: I would try to kill those two kdesu adept also.
<hiro_p> heya peoples, I'm frustrated. I can't get my ipw2200 card to connect to a wep encrypted ap. the card is up and running, I can connect to a unencrypted ap. can anybody help me?
<tyler_d> Sanne: just tried... says nothing 2 kill
<host-one> anyone know an howto of kismet?
<host-one> how to configure kismet
<Sanne> tyler_d: let's kill with the process id. In the ps aux output line, you have: tyler <process id> ... it's a number. Type kill -9 <process id>
<Sanne> grrr
<Hawkwind> Best to not use -9
<Hawkwind> Just type kill PID#
<Hawkwind> -9 should be used only as a last resort
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good evening
<Sanne> Hawkwind: ah, good that tyler_d left then, thanks for the correction.
<abattoir> hi Hawkwind :)
<tyler_d> still the same error
<host-one> devo impararmi il cazzo di inglese porcaputtana
<tyler_d> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<host-one> emh.. sorry
<Hawkwind> host-one: Care to put that into English :P
<abattoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tyler_d> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22482 ????
<Sanne> tyler_d: ps aux | grep adept
<tyler_d> tyler     8132  0.0  1.1  24960 11568 ?        S    18:15   0:00 kdesu adept
<tyler_d> tyler     9783  0.0  0.0   2880   800 pts/0    R+   18:42   0:00 grep adept
<Sanne> tyler_d: the first one has to go
<tyler_d> Sanne: I would agree
<Sanne> tyler_d: the number after "tyler" is the process id, oid
<Sanne> tyler_d: pid, even
<Sanne> tyler_d: type: kill <pid>, or sudo kill <pid> if needed
<Sanne> tyler_d: so: kill 8132
<tyler_d> Sanne: k
<Sanne> tyler_d: check with ps aux... again if it's gone
<tyler_d> the pid keeps changing on the second
<Sanne> huh?
<tyler_d> Sanne: incrementing by 2
<Sanne> oh
* Sanne screams
<Sanne> could somebody else please look at tyler_d's problem, I guess this is too much for me ;)
<tyler_d> Sanne: sorry for driving you nuts
<tyler_d> it does keep changing though
<Sanne> tyler_d: heh, no worries :)
<host-one> tyler_d: reinstall kubuntu :p
<tyler_d> okay wtf the pid on adept keeps changing.... cute host-one
<tyler_d> host-one: any other ideas?
<dan_> can sombody help me enable universe and multiverse
<host-one> is not windows :)
<host-one> nothing ideas
<tyler_d> host-one: reminds me of viruses, or pop ups from windows
<gekko`> tyler_d: are you sure that kdesu adpet process' id is incrementing and not the id of grep adept?
<tyler_d> gekko: the number right after my name
<tyler_d> gekko: to my understanding thats the sid, and I used that number to kill 1 of the 2 still running
<tyler_d> gekko: but because this one is still running I cannot open it.... (locked)
<gekko`> tyler_d: what's the output of ps ax | grep adept
<Sanne> tyler_d: look at the commend, last on the line. If it's grep adept, it's from the command you just ran.
<tyler_d> tyler    10121  0.0  0.0   2880   792 pts/0    R+   18:50   0:00 grep adept
<gekko`> tyler_d: adept is killed then
<tyler_d> gekko: so why are my lists still locked?
<gekko`> that's just the information, that you just executed the command 'grep adept'
<gekko`> tyler_d: you are running kdesu adept right?
<tyler_d> gekko: yes
<dan_>  can sombody help me enable universe and multiverse
<gekko`> what's the error message?
<tyler_d> gekko: I thihk?
<tyler_d> gekko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22482
<gekko`> tyler_d: if you do kdesu you should get a password prompt
<Sanne> dan_: this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<gekko`> tyler_d: what's the output of 'ps ax | grep apt' ?
<tyler_d> gekko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22483
<dan_> thanks
<dan_> ill check it out
<Sanne> dan_: you're welcome :)
<host-one> good night in italy is the 3 am
<gekko`> tyler_d: i meant, if you type 'kdesu adept' you should get a password prompt
<host-one> byezzz
<tyler_d> gekko 10309 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep apt
<tyler_d> gekko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22483
<gekko`> tyler_d: did you type 'kdesu adept' ?
<tyler_d> gekko: yes I did
<gekko`> because 'Line 11: kdesu: No command specified.'
<tyler_d> gekko: here
<tyler_d> gekko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22484
<gekko`> tyler_d: are you typing that command as root?
<tyler_d> gekko:  when I do sudo kdesu adept it spits out more..... still with the initial error though
<tyler_d> gekko: cannot change system settings etc etc...
<gekko`> tyler_d: ah, nevermind. i just thought you were typing that command as root
<tyler_d> gekko: put it in as sudo... popped up, still locked though
<tyler_d> need to unlock it
<gekko`> tyler_d: that's weird. and you aren't using any other package manager?
<cvt|expert> i have kubuntu 5.10; how to i upgrade to 6.?
<gekko`> !upgrade > cvt|expert
<zorglu_> ok i got back my tremulous1!!!!
<zorglu_> 6or7hours later :)
<scott__> can anyone walk me through installing mplayer?
<abattoir> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<abattoir> scott__: do you have the multiverse repository enabled?
<scott__> novice here...what you just said went way over my head?
<abattoir> scott__: aah, ok ;)
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<abattoir> scott__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu specifically
<scott__> listening
<abattoir> scott__: once you have done that, you'd find mplayer in adept...
<abattoir> scott__: or if you prefer the command line, 'sudo apt-get install adept' should get it for you.
<carlos> hola
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get install mplayer you mean :P
<scott__> ok....so I just used sudo adpt-get install adept....
<scott__> now what?
<Hawkwind> scott__: sudo apt-get install mplayer   if you want to install mplayer
<abattoir> scott__: doh, sorry, my mistake...
<abattoir> scott__: did you follow the links?
<lucas> Hey.
<abattoir> scott__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<scott__> I followed your links adattoir
<abattoir> scott__: ok, then do 'sudo apt-get install mplayer' as Hawkwind said :)
<scott__> E: Couldn't find package mplayer...this is my error
<Hawkwind> scott__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Hawkwind> scott__: If you just added new sources, you have to update them first
<jcastro> buen dia a todos
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<scott__> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mplayer
<scott__> still geting an error
<jcastro> thks
<Hawkwind> scott__: Then you didn't enable the sources
<scott__> so how do I enable the sources?
<Hawkwind> scott__: Can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list into http://pastebin.ulteo.us please
<Hawkwind> scott__: abattoir gave you the URL to do it
<lory> .
<Hawkwind> scott__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> scott__: Read it and follow it
<scott__> ok....I will look
<lory> -
<Hawkwind> lory: Problems ?
<zorglu_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lory> .
<Hawkwind> lory: Problems ?
<lory> scusa :-)
<dan_> can sombody help me install lime wire or frost wire
<Sanne> night all
<Hawkwind> dan_: Stay away from p2p apps, they are poorly coded and will only give you headaches
<abattoir> hehe
<abattoir> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<abattoir> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dan_> so what should i use bit torrent
<Hawkwind> dan_: Bittorrent is your best bet, honestly
<Hawkwind> dan_: Lot less headaches and much easier to install and get running
<zorglu_> !easy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<hiro_p> heya peoples, I'm frustrated. I can't get my ipw2200 card to connect to a wep encrypted ap. the card is up and running, I can connect to a unencrypted ap. can anybody help me please?
<dan_> ubotu: i downloaded it and opened runLime.sh but it opened in a shell script what do i do now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i downloaded it and opened runLime.sh but it opened in a shell script what do i do now - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> dan_: ubotu is a bto
<zorglu_> bot
<dan_> what is that
<zorglu_> well a programm
<zorglu_> not a human
<CheeseBurgerMan> Basically, it's a smart computer program.
<zorglu_> smart is a bit too much
<CheeseBurgerMan> dan_: Open a console in the directory with runLime.sh and then run './runLime.sh'
<CheeseBurgerMan> zorglu_: OK, how's this: an AI that will respond to certain scenarios with pre-programmed responses. :P
<hiro_p> seems that ubotu made the turing-test :)
<jcastro> hello i can't print on my printer samsung scx-4100 somebody know documentation about it?
<zorglu_> CheeseBurgerMan: well any programm support this definition :)
<zorglu_> turing is interesting
<zorglu_> the computer has to appears as a human to another human
<CheeseBurgerMan> zorglu_: OK "An IRC bot is a set of scripts or an independent program that performs special functions on Internet Relay Chat. "
<zorglu_> nothing about intelligence or awareness or anything in fact :)
<zorglu_> CheeseBurgerMan: ok you win :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Anyway, dan_: Open a console in the directory with runLime.sh and then run './runLime.sh'
<hiro_p> can anybody help me getting wep encryption running on my system?
<zorglu_> i dotn use wireless
<hiro_p> anybody else?
<CheeseBurgerMan> hiro_p: Tried using Wireless Assistant?
<scott__> I need some help installing mplayer
<hiro_p> i tried but it doesnt work. i also tried knetworkmanager and manually on the console with iwconfig. but it doesnt work
<CheeseBurgerMan> scott__: tried 'sudo apt-get install mplayer'?
<scott__> and java software
<CheeseBurgerMan> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<CheeseBurgerMan> hiro_p: I'm afraid I'm not really too good with the wireless either. :(
<hiro_p> well thanks anyway
<hiro_p> ^^
<scott__> E: Couldn't find package mplayer...this is my error
<scott__> what is the "multiverse repository?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell scott__ about multiverse
<Hawkwind> scott__: We've given you the URL about 5 times now.  You really should follow it
<zorglu_> xine: found input plugin : http input plugin <- any idea on a fix ?
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  Does anyone know of a good GIF animation program?  Or a process for converting MPEG to GIF?
<Hawkwind> elvin: Please don't do that again
<LaserJock> is there there a menu item or CLI command to hibernate in Kubuntu?
<hiro_p> LaserJock: rightclick on the klaptop icon in the taskbar
<LaserJock> hiro_p: oh, excellent, thanks
<hiro_p> no problem ^^
<scott__> how do I find mplayer through synaptic?
<dan_> is kubunu better than ubuntu
<Ertain> If that's your preference...
<jcastro> for me is the same :)
<jcastro> just change the window manager
<scott__> how do I install mplayer
<LaserJock> I'd say it is different, "better" is very subjective
<scott__> I keep getting an error...it cant find the program
<elvin> Laserjock is cool
<dan_> what is xubuntu
<LaserJock> dan_: it's the XFCE4 flavor
<scott__> can anyone walk me through the installation of mplayer?
<LaserJock> dan_: uses GTK like Gnome but is a lighter desktop
<dan_> ok what is katapult
<LaserJock> dan_: it is usefull for older computers where you don't have a lot of RAM or cpu power
<dan_> oh thanks
<Ertain> Katapult is this little program that once you start it, a little slingshot icon appears.  Start to type the program you want to start and Katapult will try to match the program you want.  Or type in the name of a program and katapult will start it.
<LaserJock> kinda like quicksilver on OS X :-)
<jcastro> anybody can run need for speed most wanted with cedega ?
<Hawkwind> jcastro: Ask the experts in #WineHQ or #Cedega
<jcastro> thks is just a question :)
<danish> hello all
<danish> whats the default root password for kubuntu
<LaserJock> there isn't one
<coreymon77> whats cedega
<LaserJock> danish: Ubuntu uses sudo
<danish> so when i type su in shell
<LaserJock> use sudo instead of su
<LaserJock> and put in *your* password
<danish> laser thnx
<coreymon77> whats cedega
<LaserJock> danish: Ubuntu is more secure that way
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: It allows you to run Windows apps
<amfibeus> does anyone know where to input dns server info (what config file to edit)?  just curious...
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: IMO....a very crappy app that isn't worth the time
<coreymon77> whats the diff between cedega and wine
<Hawkwind> amfibeus: /etc/resolv.conf
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: Visit their site and read
<amfibeus> thanks Hawkwind
<coreymon77> oic
<danish> laserjock: can u type a complete command for with which i change root password b/c i am using kpackage and when i want to uninstall something its asking me for root password
<coreymon77> its a wine knockoff thats made especially for games
<Hawkwind> danish: sudo passwd root
<coreymon77> anyways
<Hawkwind> danish: Or even sudo passwd  might work
<danish> hawkwind: k let me try it
<LaserJock> well, you shouldn't need to do that though i don't think
<coreymon77> i cant access my windows drive
<Hawkwind> LaserJock: Some users prefer to have a traditional root account though, including myself
<coreymon77> hawk: couldnt he just do sudo -s?
<jcastro> i think that the difff is that cedega is make for run windows games and wine for run win apps
<danish> kool laserjock and hawkwind thankx for the help
<Hawkwind> jcastro: Wrong
<amfibeus> Hawkwind: where would I enter "hsd1.il.comcast.net." ?
<amfibeus> the search domain
<Hawkwind> amfibeus: In /etc/resolv.conf  at the bottom of the file
<Hawkwind> Or the first line if it's the search domain
<Hawkwind> amfibeus: Though you don't necessarily need the search domain.  I have never used it in my resolv.conf file
<coreymon77> anyways
<danish> to quit su mode i just type 'exit su' right
<coreymon77> im having trouble acessing my windoze drive
<coreymon77> how do i do it
<Hawkwind> danish: exit, or ctrl-d
<amfibeus> should I prefix it with anything? I see the dns entries have "nameserver" before them...
<Hawkwind> danish: You don't need exit su
<danish> k
<amfibeus> nameserver 68.87.72.130
<danish> k
<Hawkwind> amfibeus: I don't recall since I don't use the search domain in mine
<amfibeus> ok thanks
<eds01> when i'm in the terminal (well, it always does this, but its most noticable there), the stuff on the screen continues off the screen in all directions, so, for one thing, i cant see the command i'm typeing (although i can see the last command. it only goes off at the bottom for an extra line or so).  Does anyone know how to correct this?
<coreymon77> hello
<coreymon77> anyone know what i should do
<coreymon77> i want to be able to acess my windows drive
<eds01> coreymon77 - have you mounted the drive?
<coreymon77> heres my problem
<eds01> ^^
<amfibeus> Hawkwind: just looked it up. "search" would be the prefix before a search domain...for future [unnecessary]  reference :)
<Hawkwind> amfibeus: Ah yeah, that's it
<coreymon77> i start up root konq and go to media, but then it gives me an error message saying "the KDE mediamanager is not running"
<eds01> also, is there any way to change the volume (as in sound) from the command line?
<|brad|> eds01:  aumix
<eds01> thanks
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: Why are you starting konqueror as root user ?
<coreymon77> its the only way to acess my drive
<coreymon77> its always been that way
<coreymon77> its not a seperate partition
<Hawkwind> Ummm that's incorrect
<|brad|> you need to change fstab then
<coreymon77> its a actual seperate drive
<coreymon77> and its ntfs
<Hawkwind> You need to change your settings in fstab to mount it with user permissions
<coreymon77> tried
<coreymon77> it
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: You should never start konqueror as root
<coreymon77> to much of a pain
<Hawkwind> Or most any other GUI app except for an editor
<coreymon77> decided just using root konq is easier
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: Do things the correct way, or risk destroying your system
<Hawkwind> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<coreymon77> hawk: its worked before
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: Read that
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: I don't care.  You do *not* start konqueror as root user
<coreymon77> right up until dapper doing that has been perfectly fine
<romeo_>  hi i would like to update amarok in adept but it says it will break package
<Hawkwind> romeo_: Update it to what ?
<coreymon77> hawk: i know what your getting at
<romeo_>  also i have firefox 1505 and i would like to update to 06
<coreymon77> but im not a complete noob
<Hawkwind> romeo_: 1.5.0.6 is not available in dapper yet
<romeo_> amarok 104
<coreymon77> i never touch my linux drive when using root konq
<Hawkwind> romeo_: You mean amarok 1.4.2 ???
<romeo_> ok for firefox
<romeo_> yes
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: It doesn't matter.  You do *not* run konqueror as root, period
<amfibeus> so, I just switched from kubuntu from ubuntu...never used kde before. so far, I really like it
<amfibeus> *to
<romeo_> 1.4.2
<Hawkwind> romeo_: deb http://imbrandon.com/packages dapper amarok
<coreymon77> sometimes you gotta, like when adding repos to apt
<Hawkwind> romeo_: Add that to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<coreymon77> but anyways
<coreymon77> whats that site again
<romeo_> ok i do have a source for that i belkieve
<Hawkwind> romeo_: Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  or possibly sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or even sudo apt-get install amarok
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: I've been using Linux for 5 years and have never run konqueror as root, never
<romeo_> but adept tells me it will break the package
<Hawkwind> romeo_: Use the CLI to get the exact errors and put them into pastebin.ulteo.us
<|brad|> Hawkwind: what distro before ubuntu?
<romeo_> ok
<Hawkwind> |brad|: Mandriva
<eds01> so does anyone know how to make it so that text only displays on the screen instead of going off (below the screen and cutting off stuff to the left)?
<Hawkwind> |brad|: I run the largest 3rd party rpm repository for Mandriva.  It can be found at http://SeerOfSouls.com/  and I even have a Ubuntu repo there now too :P
<Hawkwind> eds01: What terminal app are you using ?
<|brad|> Hawkwind: wow, thats hardcore
<Hawkwind> |brad|: Heh.  I was an op of #Mandrake/#Mandriva for 3+ years.  Was the alternate contact for the channel as well
<|brad|> i used to me a mandrake user back in the day. then i swiithced to slackware because i wanted more control of the system and wanted to learn more
<eds01> its just the standard terminal - when i have this compy start up i have it go into the terminal first where i then have to start the xserver
<eds01> it also did the same thng when i had my sisters box hooked up the the moniter with debian on it
<coreymon77> ya that didnt help me
<jan_> Hello guys
<coreymon77> it said ignoring hda1 already in etc/fstab
<coreymon77> and yet hda1 is the one that isnt working
<jan_> i am trying to chANGE  a file permission
<jan_> and its not letting me do it
<jan_> how do i do it
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: I know very little about NTFS since I haven't touched Windows in years.  But that how-to should help you if you have your fstab setup correctly
<Hawkwind> jan_: chmod 777 /path/to/file  or use sudo if it's owned by root
<Hawkwind> jan_: Change 777 to whatever perms you want of course
<jan_> ii did 777 to the file name
<jan_> and it says operation not permitted
<Hawkwind> jan_: What's the full path of the file ?
<Hawkwind> jan_: Then use sudo as I stated
<Hawkwind> sudo chmod 777 /path/to/file
<jan_> full path is /var/flexlm/aw.dat
<jan_> ok ill try it hawkwind
<coreymon77> i used the diskmounter thing for hda1 originally
<coreymon77> and yet it still doesnt work
<Hawkwind> sudo chmod 777 /var/flexml/aw.dat
<Hawkwind> Ermmm, sorry
<Hawkwind> sudo chmod 777 /var/flexlm/aw.dat
<eds01> hawkwind - any ideas?
<Hawkwind> eds01: Nope none at all unfortunately
<eds01> darn
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: You should wait around until someone here that knows and uses NTFS can help you
<romeo_> i just got this message while trying to open adept
<jan_> thanks hawkwind it works man
<romeo_> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Hawkwind> jan_: No problem
<Hawkwind> romeo_: Can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list  into http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<phiber_optic> dows anybody know the defaults.list in ubuntu
<Hawkwind> phiber_optic: You mean the default sources.list ?
<romeo_> i cant give you my source list i cant open adept
<phiber_optic> Hawkwind, nooo lets say when u open an application like an mp3
<bobby> anybody know if the latest nvidia drivers from nvidia.com contain nvidia-glx also?
<Hawkwind> romeo_: You don't need to open adept for that
<Hawkwind> romeo_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> romeo_: Type that from a terminal
<romeo_> ok
<Hawkwind> bobby: They most certianly should
<Hawkwind> bobby: No reason why they wouldn't
<Hawkwind> phiber_optic: Ohhh, I don't know
<bobby> hmm... thanks
<phiber_optic> anybody here knows?
<Hawkwind> phiber_optic: You wanting the file /etc/gnome/defaults.list ?
<phiber_optic> yeahhh
<phiber_optic> Hawkind, but for kde.. i would like to know
<|brad|> bobby: i just installed the nvidia drivers from the repo yesterday and all was well
<|brad|> bobby: and i have a brand new card and they still worked
<romeo_> ok it s sent
<bobby> ok thanks, I have a 7800 go but I keep having problems installing xgl
<Hawkwind> phiber_optic: Have you looked at /usr/share/applications/defaults.list ?
<Hawkwind> romeo_: Give me the resulting URL please
<phiber_optic> i dont have it
<romeo_> well i thought i had posted
<Hawkwind> phiber_optic: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/81
<bobby> anybody know a good guide for installing xgl in kubuntu
<Hawkwind> romeo_: I got it
<Hawkwind> romeo_: Your sources list is messed up a bit
<romeo_> can you check again?
<Hawkwind> romeo_: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<jan_> hawkwind : do you know how to install maya on kubuntu, i read the doc for installing
<romeo_> meaning?
<jan_> maya on ubuntu
<Hawkwind> romeo_: Replace kwrite with your favorite editor
<jan_> and folwed the instructions
<Hawkwind> romeo_: You need to edit it and make sure everything is on one line
<jan_> but at one stage it says lisence instalation failed
<Hawkwind> jan_: Is it a webbrowser ?
<jan_> no it is a software
<Hawkwind> jan_: apt-cache search maya
<Hawkwind> See if it's available in the repos
<romeo_> sorry youre going too fast i dont programm and i m new to debian
<jan_> no its not a free ware
<Hawkwind> romeo_: In a terminal type:  kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> jan_: Oh, then I don't know
<jan_> its a 3d programme
<jan_> ok
<romeo_> wehat you are saying what i posted is unreadable?/
<Hawkwind> romeo_: Just do what I stated
<romeo_> ok
<romeo_> ok so i copy paste and send it to you?
<Hawkwind> romeo_: No
<Hawkwind> romeo_: You need to edit it appropriately.  You have things on a line that need to be on one line
<Hawkwind> romeo_: Lines 9 and 10 need to be fixed
<romeo_> ok
<amfibeus> how do you create keyboard shortcuts (i.e. to open terminal with one button...or enable volume buttons on the keyboard)?
<dismal_> Does anyone have any exp. with Cedega?  I've got a DVD mounted and when I try to install it Cedega doesn't do anything...  I do have aditional hd activity but thats about it and then everything is back to normal
<orient2000> Hi! My desktop bar disapeared from the bottom of a screen. Does anybody know how to fix this problem?
<Hawkwind> dismal_: Try #Cedega
<Admiral_Chicago> orient2000, right click on the desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> add panel
<Jucato> orient2000: press Alt+F2 and type in "kicker" without the quotes
<Hawkwind> orient2000: In a terminal type: kicker &
<Jucato> heh...
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hey there!
<Jucato> 3 different answers for 1 question lol
<Jucato> hi Hawkwind!
<Admiral_Chicago> actually that wont work
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I've been all alone for the past hour in here :P
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Heh, no that won't work
<Jucato> oh sorry... I've been awake for the past 2 hours :-D
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Did you finally catch up on your sleep
<Jucato> but I didn't log on to IRC until I got some important things finished...
<Jucato> yes! finally! now to get back to work on those transcripts.. :-D
<romeo_> ok look let s forget amarok for now can we try fixing adept?
<Jucato> romeo_: what's wrong?
<Hawkwind> romeo_: I told you how
<romeo_> i m lost
<romeo_> lol
<Hawkwind> romeo_: You need to edit that file and fix lines 9 and 10
<romeo_> and tired
<Hawkwind> romeo_: They need to be all on ONE line
<Hawkwind> romeo_: Line 9 needs to be all on one, and line 10 needs to be all on one
<Jucato> oh... better rest for a while... it's not good to fix things when you're out of it...
<orient2000> kicker is already running but I can not see it
<romeo_> i know but i edite in where in krite?
<Hawkwind> orient2000: killall kicker && kicker &
<Jucato> ehehe....
<Hawkwind> romeo_: In the file that opened up with the command I told you
<romeo_> yes in konsol;e
<Hawkwind> romeo_: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> romeo_: That will open up a GUI editor with the file.  You should see it with all the text
<orient2000> bad device 168, filed to open device
<Jucato> orient2000: if that still doesn't work, press Alt+F2 again and type in "systemsettings". then go to the Panel options and look for where the panel hid to. and bring it back into position...
<Hawkwind> orient2000: Read this how-to on my forums to fix that:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<Hawkwind> # deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted univ                                                                                                   erse multiverse
<romeo_> yes ok i ve got the kist in kwrite what do i do next again?
<Hawkwind> romeo_: That is what it looks like currently
<romeo_> list*
<Hawkwind> # deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Hawkwind> romeo_: That's what it *needs* to look like
<Hawkwind> romeo_: Then do the same for line #10 as well
<Hawkwind> # deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Hawkwind> romeo_: ^^^ That's what line shoudl look like
<orient2000> Thanks. Now is OK.
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Got any links to any Kubuntu buttons and banners by any chance that I can download and use on a site ?
<Jucato> buttons? do you mean the logo?
<Hawkwind> Yes
<Jucato> hold on let me check
<Hawkwind> Like kubuntu logo buttons, not real big, but not real small
<Hawkwind> I need a banner image too I think
<Jucato> the kubuntu logo is in SVG format. easily resizable
<Hawkwind> Jucato: That would be nice to have then
<linlin> who do i need to talk to about getting an application added to the kubunto repos for use with apt-get ?
<Hawkwind> I have no artistic skills, or I'd make my own :P
<Jucato> ehehe
<romeo_> let me close a few uneeded windows because i am lost
<linlin> kubuntu*
<Hawkwind> linlin: #Ubuntu-MOTU
<Jucato> #ubuntu-motu
<osiris> is there any way to get ktorrent 2.0 w/o having to build it from source ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork <--- for the banner, which they actually call the logo
<Jucato> osiris: dapper-backports
<osiris> little more info there
<Hawkwind> osiris: Add backports to your sources.list
<Hawkwind> osiris: I'm running 2.0.1 currently
<Jucato> osiris: you need to enabled the dapper-backports in your sources.list
<osiris> do they come in there stock, or do i have to add them somehow
<Jucato> osiris: they're already there. you just need to enable/uncomment them
<Hawkwind> osiris: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/83
<Hawkwind> osiris: That's my current list
<osiris> what about gpg keys for those sources Hawkwind
<Jucato> osiris: you don't need them. the dapper-backports are official repositories
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Got any links to small buttons by chance for Kubuntu ?
<Jucato> still looking :-D
<Jucato> rawr Hawkwind! you've got too much repositories! no wonder osiris is confused :-D
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ok thanks.  I have one, but I'd like something a bit better
<osiris> Jucato, i can handel it. im just slow
<Jucato> :-D
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I think the Kubuntu "logo" is really that whole long thing. so it's the logo + "kubuntu" word
<Jucato> Hawkwind: btw, that's for dapper. the "banner" is different for Edgy
<Jucato> this seems to be the official one... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=KubuntuLogo.svg
<Jucato> gah! I'm confused now...
<osiris> geesh.  looks like i have to do a dist upgrade after adding that source
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hmmm, I can't get to that URL :(
<Jucato> osiris: not really.
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Where is the Edgy banner ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: hold on... sorry I linked to it directly
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Nevermind, I got that last URL
<Hawkwind> I don't like that black text
<Jucato> heh, it's the official logo, AFAIK.
<Hawkwind> Ok.  So no buttons anywhere ?
<Jucato> the one I gave you earlier is the logo that's used for the login screen in Dapper and the banner on Kubuntu.org
<Hawkwind> Yeah I got those
<Jucato> no.just edit it in Inkscape... since it's SVG, resizing shouldn't be much of a problem
<Jucato> Hawkwind: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<midspeed> hi everybody can somebody tell me how i can search for other computers on my local network that have windows, im using kubuntu 6.06.1
<Admiral_Chicago> midspeed, samba
<Hawkwind> Bahhhh, the wiki goes down right when I'm looking for stuff :(
<Jucato> nah it's just slow... I think
<osiris> yeah i need the dist upgrade.  86 packages left behind
<osiris> cheers Hawkwind
<Admiral_Chicago> !xgl edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgl edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
* Jucato wonders why there 86 packages left behind...
<osiris> might have missed something in my last update
<Jucato> ag
<Jucato> ah
<osiris> i haven't had much time w/ the system latley
<osiris> work, work, work
<osiris> voip, voip, voip
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I can't seem to find any wiki/reference to the logo used in Dapper, probably because it's not yet released.
<Jucato> but the Knot 2 page gives a preview: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> You mean Edgy
<Jucato> s/Dapper/Edgy
<Jucato> hehehe
<maltaethiron> !seen Ztem
<ubotu> I last saw Ztem (n=joe@c-68-43-148-115.hsd1.mi.comcast.net) 10h 12m 41s ago, quiting: Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)
<Admiral_Chicago> Knot 2 is pretty awesome
<Admiral_Chicago> i haven't had any problems with it yet
<|brad|> how can i force umount
<|brad|> im not worried about messing up the filesystem cause im umounting it to format it
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: yeh. aside from a few bugs. but no show stoppers really
<|brad|> umount -f doesnt work
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, no X update that breaks EVERY SINGLE computer
<Jucato> lol
<|brad|> that has been fixed but was a real pain in the neck
<Jucato> it just shows that no distro is infallible...
* Jucato is still getting use to the joys of triple clicking...
<Jucato> Hobbsee!! good morning (or afternoon in your case)
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Good morning
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato, Hawkwind
<Hobbsee> 1pm
<Jucato> yeah.. 11am here :-D
<osiris> so what am I ? chopped liver ?
<osiris> =)
<Hobbsee> osiris: indeed.
<Jucato> ehehe
<osiris> werd
<Jucato> no you're the god of the Egyptian underworld
<osiris> i prefer "Lord of the Dead"
<Jucato> hehehe sounds good too
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: So how's life in Aussie land today
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I think I found everything I need :)
* Jucato wants to see a real live Kangaroo
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: okay, just had 4 hours straight of class.
* Hobbsee has her kangaroo sitting outside, munching on the grass happily
<Jucato> you have a kangaroo!?!?!?!
<Admiral_Chicago> that sentence should seem so odd
<Hawkwind> LOL
<Admiral_Chicago> IRC has desentisized me
<Jucato> which sentence??
* Jucato isn't aware of some "idioms"
<Admiral_Chicago> * Hobbsee has her kangaroo sitting outside, munching on the grass happily
<Admiral_Chicago> that one
<Jucato> ah....
* Jucato still doesn't get it... nvm...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: of course!
* Jucato thinks Kangaroos are the next best thing to cats... :-D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<glick> hey does anyone here use ekiga?
<erivelton> ajuda: layout de teclado n~ao acentua
<josef> hai
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<AZ_AS> think it's portguese, Jucato :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> sorry
<Jucato> my apologies...
<AZ_AS> lol, no worries...saw the br in the ip
<erivelton> ok, thanks.
<AZ_AS> !por
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about por - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> br?? that's brazil, right
<Hobbsee> !po
<AZ_AS> yep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AZ_AS> !portuguese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portuguese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> thought Brazil used Spanish... oh well...
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, haha
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<tyler_d> I cannot use the arrows in flash content after installing and adding to konqueror??
<miyako> has anyone had any success running XGL/Compiz under KDE?  I got it installed and working, but Konqeror won't launch, window decorations randomly disappear, and some shortcuts don't work; I was wondering if this was just the state of the software at the moment or if there is something I could do (i.e. get the sources from somewhere other than the offical repository, or compile it with some extra options or soemthing)
<Hawkwind> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, i'm trying to get XGL working
<Admiral_Chicago> but its hard to get the packages installed when it goes at 20kb/s
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Better you than me :P
<Admiral_Chicago> true dat
<miyako> I like XGL, though it's a pain to have to quit it whenever I want to run a high end 3D application, and konqeror not working is a pain too
<tyler_d> where are the nautilus-scripts located??
<Jucato> tyler_d: err... better ask that in #ubuntu ?
<tyler_d> ty
<Jucato> unless someone here knows
<|brad|> i tried all day yesterday to get compiz/xgl to work.... no luck
<naegling23> hey everyone, im looking for a couple of repositories
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<tj> he yhow do i go in a room thats offtopic?
<unix_infidel> tj: join #kubuntu-offtopic?
<Jucato>  /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<tj> thanks
<naegling23> yea, im trying to find ones that would have libmtp and mythtv-packages, I cant get any of them installed manually <------Linux noob
<Hobbsee> !restricted > naegling23
<glick> anyone here use ekiga that could call me?
<Admiral_Chicago> I am setting up XGL and i got this... i'm supposed to "Use gconf-editor to change compiz settings and gcompizthemer to set your theme"
<Admiral_Chicago> how can i do that
<|brad|> right click on the desktop and click run command
<|brad|> type gconf-editor
<|brad|> btw tell me if it works cause i had a hell of a time trying to get it to work yesterday
<Admiral_Chicago> |brad|, i don't know what i'm supposed to do with it
<|brad|> 1 sec dude....
<Admiral_Chicago> and i think this is all for GNOME
<|brad|> Admiral_Chicago: crap i cant find that how-to that had a picture
<|brad|> it can work in kde too
<|brad|> ati or nvidia?
<|brad|> did you try this one http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060602173658632 ?
<digs> how do I configure gtk2-engines-gtk-qt to work with KDE ?
<digs> I have installed it but all I get is a gtk look and feel
<Admiral_Chicago> nvidia
<|brad|> k menu > system setting > apperance
<Admiral_Chicago> |brad|, i used that site to install XGL
<Admiral_Chicago> but i'm stuck on the "change settings to match my theme"
<Admiral_Chicago> nevermind i 'm a noob
<PyroMithrandir> Admiral_Chicago, let me know how it integrates with KDE, because I tried it a few months ago and it didn't let me have a lot of KDE stuff that I like when I had xgl/compiz running
<Admiral_Chicago> PyroMithrandir, for sure
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm on edgy too
<PyroMithrandir> like, multiple desktops sucked
<Admiral_Chicago> PyroMithrandir, there may be the cube thing
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know yet, but i'll mess with it
<PyroMithrandir> well, that was there, but, like, the desktop pager in the panel didn't work
<PyroMithrandir> and I couldn't have different wallpapers on each desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i hope thats not the case
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, I mean, it was like that back in april or something
<draik> For some strange reason, my laptop freezes up after OKing everything, then just shows the bootsplash. Any ideas?
<PyroMithrandir> what do you mean "after OKing everything"?
<draik> when it shows the bootsplash, items are being shown and on the right side it says OK
<osiris> how can i take a screenie from cli
<draik> loading drivers and such
<|brad|> digital camera? :)
<draik> PyroMithrandir, does that make sense?
<PyroMithrandir> oh, I see what you are saying
<draik> ok
<PyroMithrandir> so what is the last thing it says before it freezes?
<draik> nothing
<draik> it loads everything properly
<PyroMithrandir> oh
<draik> goes to a black screen with a blinking underscore in the upper left hand and then it goes to an image of the bootsplash screen
<unix_infidel> osiris: man setterm
<unix_infidel> :)
<PyroMithrandir> draik, okay, I think I see what you are saying... the bootsplash it shows then is  the same as when it is loading stuff, right?
<draik> right
<draik> but without anything being loaded
<PyroMithrandir> what happens when you try to switch virtual screens, like ctrl+alt+f7 or something
<draik> it is just the image of the bootsplash of Kubuntu in blue with the dark blue bar under it
<draik> I can't log in at all
<draik> no switching or anything
<draik> it freezes there
<PyroMithrandir> okay, well, do an alt+f1 when it is booting up and you can get more details
<draik> I'm restarting the laptop right now
<PyroMithrandir> it'll show you more detailed text when it is loading and it'll maybe show you something that isn't loading properly
<unix_infidel> osiris: that work for ya?  why not post the screen?
<draik> I did that
<draik> correction, I am DOING that
<draik> right now that it booted, I pressed ALT+F1
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Why not tell him how to do it, import -w osiris.png or scrot -d osiris.png
<PyroMithrandir> okay, so it's a black screen with white stuff scrolling and telling you what's loading
<draik> it's checking the root file system
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Usually best to not just point someone to a damn man page
<osiris> one moment
<draik> yup
<draik> thanks correct
<PyroMithrandir> alright, well, give it a minute to see where it freezes
<ryedunn> Im having some issues with apt-get, I read this might be a bug but the article was 6mths old. "PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6.ds1-4 is installed" any ideas how to get around this?
<draik> failed
<draik> on the check
* unix_infidel sighs....knowing that he will prevail.
<draik> it just says that it failed
<unix_infidel> without needing to use profanity.
<draik> all OK
<draik> no errors shown
<draik> I'm back to the same bootsplash
<draik> frozen screen
<PyroMithrandir> can you hit alt+f1 again?
<draik> yes
<PyroMithrandir> anything interesting on it?
<lnxkde> thankx boys :)
<draik> I'm at the TTY1 login
<PyroMithrandir> oh, well, can you log in?
<draik> anything interesting that I should look for?
<draik> yes, I am logged in via CLI
<PyroMithrandir> alright, try to startx
<unix_infidel> osiris: you can also use cat if necessary, setterm works just fine though.
<draik> If I press ALT+F7, it's just a blinking underscore in the upper left side
<draik> type           startx          ?
<PyroMithrandir> startx
<PyroMithrandir> yeah
<draik> ok
<draik> here is what I have
<draik> Fatal server error:
<draik> no screens found
<PyroMithrandir> AH!
<PyroMithrandir> now we're getting somewher!
<PyroMithrandir> somewhere*
<PyroMithrandir> okay, so, how familiar are you with the command line?
<PyroMithrandir> at all?
<draik> XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<draik> after 0 requests (0 knows processed) with 0 events remaining
<draik> I'm ok with the CLI
<draik> but not great
<draik> I feel comfortable dealing with the CLI
<draik> if that's what you're asking
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, that's good
<draik> ok
<PyroMithrandir> open up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<draik> one sec
<draik> ok
<draik> it's opened in nano
<PyroMithrandir> okay, have you ever looked at that file before?
<PyroMithrandir> do you know how it is supposed to look?
<draik> don't think so, but I know it sounds familiar from other places
<draik> others refering to it I mean
<PyroMithrandir> alright, what kind of video card do you have?
<draik> it's a laptop, regular onboard
<PyroMithrandir> oh, laptop, right
<draik> I recall System Settings > Display had it as "salvage"
<PyroMithrandir> well, I was going to ask if you had proprietary nvidia drivers installed or something, but I doubt it now
<draik> nope
<draik> I do on my desktop, but not laptop
<draik> close xorg.conf?
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, for now anyway
<draik> ok
<PyroMithrandir> I can't think of what good it really was to open in the first place now that I think about it ;)
<draik> lol
<lnxkde> how can I can use mt fat partiton on kubunutu as a user?
<lnxkde> my fat partition*
<PyroMithrandir> draik, have you successfully booted this laptop to kubuntu in the past?
<PyroMithrandir> or is this a new install?
<draik> for the past 2 months
<draik> I have
<draik> I dual boot
<draik> no issues till now
<PyroMithrandir> okay, did you do anything that might have set this off?
<draik> mmmm... nope
<draik> I don't play with that file
<draik> and I basically use it for IMs and Konversation
<draik> nothing really past that
<Eeyore_Jr> my fat partition is about 30 pounds
<PyroMithrandir> hmm, might have to do with your root file system check not coming up clean... but I don't really know
<Eeyore_Jr> it is normally mounted under my belt
<draik> minor web browsing, but nothing past 5 webpages
<Eeyore_Jr> er, above
<osiris> http://wickedtribe.homeip.net/screenshots/k_e17.png
<PyroMithrandir> you could check what is in the driver line of the device section of your xorg.conf, and that might be an issue
<draik> is there a scan that I can run via CLI to check my root file system?
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, fsck
<PyroMithrandir> well, fsck /dev/(whatever partition your root is on)
<draik> ok
<draik> here is what I have
<draik> I was close... the driver is savage, not salvage
<CVirus> PyroMithrandir: UNMOUNT your partition first before fsck'ing
<draik> identifier "S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV"
<PyroMithrandir> you could try changing it to a different driver, something generic like savage
<draik> boardname "savage"
<CVirus> draik: ^
<unix_infidel> osiris: i thought you needed to take a screen of a console?
<CVirus> PyroMithrandir: you shouls have noted him
<osiris> no from cli
<PyroMithrandir> ha, oh, yeah, listen to what the man says
<draik> what others do you have in mind?
<osiris> not of cli
<CVirus> draik: UNMOUNT your partition first before fsck'ing
<PyroMithrandir> I was thinking vesa
<osiris> my screenshot module was busted until Hawkwind swooped in FTW!~
<CVirus> gtg
<draik> unmount my kubuntu partition?
<draik> while I'm still on it?
<PyroMithrandir> don't bother with that yet
<draik> ok
<PyroMithrandir> just see what happens if you change "savage" to "vesa"
<draik> ok
<PyroMithrandir> and try startx again
<draik> one sec
<unix_infidel> osiris: http://www.tenr.de/junk/invisible_mod.tar.bz2
<PyroMithrandir> I don't know if vesa will work in savage's place, but I kinda think it might
<unix_infidel> try that gkrellm skin, it might jive better with your desktop.
<Admiral_Chicago> PyroMithrandir, i don't like some of this stuff
<PyroMithrandir> Admiral_Chicago, what stuff?
<Admiral_Chicago> xgl
<PyroMithrandir> the eye candy?
<Admiral_Chicago> like the desktops
<PyroMithrandir> yea I didn't like how multiple desktops was handled
<PyroMithrandir> I had to switch back
<PyroMithrandir> I mean, if I ever want to show off xgl for the eye candy, I just pop in my kororaa livecd
<willzzz> is xgl working stable with nvidia drivers on kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> willzzz, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> i have it on edgy and everyting
<willzzz> ah nice
<PyroMithrandir> man, I need to get a new monitor
<draik> well, I get to the loading of my peripherals and such...
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't like how cluttered my panel is
<draik> but it's all screwy
<PyroMithrandir> oh yeah, that's cool
<PyroMithrandir> oh
<PyroMithrandir> that's not
<PyroMithrandir> "all screwy" how so?
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: That theme isn't even close to being invisible though
<draik> It's 4 of the desktops on 1
<draik> let me try to see if I can get the image
<naegling23> does anyone use/used mythtv?
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: i didnt create it, i thought it might look nice on his desktop.
<Admiral_Chicago> yea well my panel shows like  items
<Admiral_Chicago> i can't deal with it
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Heh, I've given him all 191 gkrellm themes there are known to man :)
<ryedunn> I did a no no and used debian sources in my source list now I cant use apt-get to work... anyone have any suggestions before I reinstall?
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Whoever did that theme should be shot.  Why they named it invisible_mod when it's already a different theme name is really odd
<Admiral_Chicago> ryedunn, fix your sources.list
<ryedunn> thats done
<Admiral_Chicago> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: you have a url to the original theme?
<ryedunn> but some packages were already installed
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i don't know
<unix_infidel> before it was "renamed" and posted on the server?
<ryedunn> now when I try to do anything I get a error like "
<ryedunn>   libc6: Depends: tzdata but it is not installable
<ryedunn>   libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6.ds1-4 is to be installe
<ryedunn> "
<Admiral_Chicago> the reason i like multiple dosktops is that i don't like 10 things in the pannel
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: You can get all 191 here, it's on this page: http://www.muhri.net/gkrellm/
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: I'm not about to search all 191 of my themes
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a command is XGL
<naegling23> ryedunn just edit your sources.list as root and delete the sources that shouldnt be there
<Admiral_Chicago> not command but gesture
<Admiral_Chicago> to show everything in thumbnails
<Admiral_Chicago> i did it on accident twice
<Admiral_Chicago> how can i control that
<PyroMithrandir> you can get some utility to set all those hotkeys
<PyroMithrandir> I don't remember what it is called or anything though
<PyroMithrandir> I used one some non-native english speaker wrote ;)
<draik> PyroMithrandir, I couldn't get the snapshot file
<draik> I tried to restart and see if anything changed
<PyroMithrandir> okay, well, I don't know what you are trying to describe
<draik> I couldn't go in
<draik> so I am using the Live CD on my laptop to get it online
<Admiral_Chicago> PyroMithrandir, don't suppose you know the default port AIm connects to?
<unix_infidel> Admiral_Chicago: iirc its 5190
<PyroMithrandir> oh man, Admiral_Chicago, I used to
<PyroMithrandir> yeah
<PyroMithrandir> that's it!
<Admiral_Chicago> unix_infidel, there was another one
<PyroMithrandir> pretty sure
<Admiral_Chicago> in the high 800s
<unix_infidel> Admiral_Chicago: i havent been following but a port block isnt effective.
<thompa> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unix_infidel> you need to do a comprehensive service block as well as a dns block and a port block.
<Admiral_Chicago> unix_infidel, no i'm trying to connect out of my school computer
<unix_infidel> among other things, which are available to you if you use a proxy server like, squid.
<Admiral_Chicago> i can't use the HTTP proxy because Gaim is giving me an error.
<unix_infidel> Admiral_Chicago: just use a web based java client with a proxifier.
<unix_infidel> or just use tor.
<Admiral_Chicago> unix_infidel, i'll use ebuddy
<unix_infidel> or ssh with naim (eww)
<Admiral_Chicago> ebuddy.com is a good web based IM program
<unix_infidel> Admiral_Chicago: that's fine on its own, as long as you have an anonymizer or a proxy running in between.
<Admiral_Chicago> unix_infidel, no its just that at times the network won't allow people to connect
<Admiral_Chicago> i installed regular AIM for linux, and i can proxy with that one, but it won't run
<draik> permission is denied to my desktop
<draik> from the Live CD
<unix_infidel> Admiral_Chicago: you can also use bitlbee.
<unix_infidel> connect to a 3rd party server and use something like irssi.
<Admiral_Chicago> whats that
<unix_infidel> !bitlbee
<ubotu> bitlbee: An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (dapper), package size 291 kB, installed size 756 kB
<unix_infidel> i'm just giving you options man, there are tons of hacks for a given admin policy setup.
<unix_infidel> i dont vouch for wether you'll like the interface or quality of the options.
<josef> jucato
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll try your bitlbee it sounds good
<unix_infidel> Admiral_Chicago: word to the wise: its a bit insecure to connect to a 3rd party irc server to gateway to AIM.
<unix_infidel> but if you dont mind somone possibly snooping on your manga convo, more power to ya.
<Admiral_Chicago> unix_infidel, i got nothing to hide
<Admiral_Chicago> now to run this dang thing...
<unix_infidel> Admiral_Chicago: a bit off topic, but everyone's got SOMETHING.
<Admiral_Chicago> unix_infidel, hey its a problem on my OS and i do run kubuntu
<unix_infidel> Admiral_Chicago: you mis-interpreted what i said....no worries :)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i think something is wrong with my system
<Admiral_Chicago> adept can't be found
<Admiral_Chicago> when i go to run command
<Admiral_Chicago> brb
<unix_infidel> Admiral_Chicago: fire up konsole and do `sudo apt-get install bitlbee`
<Admiral_Chicago> no no i installed it but i can't run it
<unix_infidel> Admiral_Chicago: best to look at the docs on how to use it with your respective irc client.
<naegling23> dude, the crocodile hunter just died
<naegling23> sorry, off topic
<Admiral_Chicago> naegling23, tell me a gator got him!
<AZ_AS> sting ray
<AZ_AS> sorry, off topic I know
<Admiral_Chicago> unix_infidel, oh i'm stupid...man pages
<unix_infidel> Admiral_Chicago: that's not necessary, there are tons of how-to's for your respective client out there.
<maltaethiron> so sad
<glick> naegling23, the crock hunter died?
<glick> let me guess killed by a crock?
<naegling23> sting ray
<Hawkwind> Offtopic guys
<Hawkwind> There is a channel for this stuff
<naegling23> sorry
<maltaethiron> #kubuntu-offtopic   (lets go)
<inkboy> :(
<inkboy> gargh!
* inkboy bangs head on the wall o_O
<ryedunn> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<inkboy> "Could not mount device." "The error reported was:" "mount: cant find /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<naegling23> inkboy, do you have anything else mounted in /media ?
<ryedunn> inkboy sounds like a problem I just ran into
<ryedunn> for some reason grub was looking for hda and it was installed in hde
<ryedunn> just a guess
<neddiW> hello everyone
<neddiW> i have this problem with "libgcc1"
<neddiW>  sudo apt-get install -f
<neddiW> Reading package lists... Done
<neddiW> Building dependency tree... Done
<neddiW> Correcting dependencies... failed.
<neddiW> anyone has an idea :S?
<ryedunn> gcc? do you have src in your sources.list?
<neddiW> ryedunn, i have no idea, im an newbie
<neddiW> running dapper
<ryedunn> same here... just installed kubuntu yesterday.. you need to read up on apt-get and your sources.list
<ryedunn> start here
<ryedunn> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<inkboy> i never use linux b4. LOL looks like im noober... currently running live though, and so far i cant access my windows drive :(
<ryedunn> you need to have samba installed to do things like that....  not something I dont think you can do from a live CD
<ryedunn> but Im not sure.
<inkboy> ouch :(
<naegling23> inkboy, ah, so when you go to mount it, you have to change the files type to whatever it is, likely ntfs
<JRH3K5> !symbolic link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symbolic link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JRH3K5> !symbolic links
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symbolic links - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naegling23> and your mount point should be under a folder that you create under /media, so it would be something like /media/windows
<JRH3K5> Does anyone know where I can read about making symbolic links from the command line?
<SpaceKebab> anybody here upgrade to edgy
<naegling23> im afraid, still on dapper
<JRH3K5> They made another release?
<JRH3K5> /_\
<Jucato> no one probably has upgraded yet
<SpaceKebab> im afraid of edgy to but still a bit curious
<Jucato> because it has not officially been released
<JRH3K5> Does anyone know where I can read about making symbolic links from the command line?
<Jucato> it's still Alpha
<SpaceKebab> ln -s
<Jucato> but I do have it installed on a nother partition
<naegling23> im having a hard enough time figuring out how to use dapper, I cant throw bugs into the mix
<JRH3K5> Ahh, thank you, SpaceKebab
<naegling23> when is the official release date?
<Jucato> Sometime in October...
<SpaceKebab> no problemo
<naegling23> oh wow, didnt realize it was so soon, ill upgrade the day its officially released
<Jucato> just a word of caution
<word> mm
<Jucato> Edgy is meant to be "cutting edge", not meant to be as stable as Dapper (is supposed to be)
<word> 3 more months until edgy's release right?
<Jucato> 2
<word> ah, neat.
<JRH3K5> I'll read what features it has first
<Jucato> prepare to go purple!
<word> purple
<word> ?
<Jucato> new color scheme is purple :-D
<Jucato> didn't you guys check out the Knot 2 announcement yet? it has screenshots
<willzzz> any problems with xgl in kde?
<Jucato> and some new features
<word> willzzz: besides kdm not starting right on it's own anymore following one particular tutorial...none.
<naegling23> I can run xgl just fine, but trying to change certain system settings can make it crash
<naegling23> but tv and games wont work with it, so I usually dont run xgl
<SpaceKebab> it does for me
<neddiW_> hi
<SpaceKebab> i jsut use the nonXgl script
<SpaceKebab> fe nonXgl quake3
<neddiW_> hi
<naegling23> hmmm, I should clarify, I can play games like diablo2 in wine, but they dont go full screen, so its a little difficult, and I end up with problems
<_rince_> mrgn
<naegling23> but im still a linux newb, so I might just not have figured it out yet
<naegling23> the wife also hates xgl for some reason
<naegling23> so I have a mythtv question, can anyone offer any help?
<thompa> i cant seem to mount windows partition
<thompa> mount point /mnt/ntfs-sys does not exist
<thompa> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<willzzz> anyone else have problems with kdm and the xgl profile?
<willzzz> i run it with the xgl profile and it times out and doesn't do anything
<word> willzzz: meaning it ends up going to console login?
<willzzz> no it there's nothign on the screen
<willzzz> loads nothing, fails and times out and reloads kdm back to login screen
<willzzz> basically it fails
<word> meh that's xgl specific sounds like
<enzo> How can I change my computer's IP address?
* Jucato whistles... "don't look at me"
* Jucato snickers
<enzo> Jucato, you can whistle words???
* rouzic esta ausente
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I've always wondered what that meant in English...
<enzo> ???
<enzo> what what meant?
<Jucato> "esta ausente"
<enzo> which means?
<Jucato> <Jucato> I've always wondered what that meant in English... <-----
<enzo> esta means "is"
<enzo> ausente means... ummm...
<Jucato> oh nvm...
* enzo shrugs 
<Jucato> let's look for someone who knows about IP's
<enzo> IP, UP, we all P for PC
<Jucato> lol
<enzo> sorry
<enzo> bash it if you'd like
<enzo> Im just being a little special right ow
<enzo> *now
<enzo> so...
<enzo> anybody know about IPs?
<inkboy> can i know how do i change my user so i have admin rights? i manage to mount my drives, but it says i don have to rights to access it :(
<enzo> chmod 777 filename
<Jucato> enzo: no
<unix_infidel> you dont have to change perms on the physical device to give the user access.
<Jucato> inkboy: you have to run the command with sudo if you're mounting from the command line
<enzo> well, it's not chown, THAT I know
<Jucato> enzo: still bad...
<unix_infidel> try using the proper fstab / mount flags.
<unix_infidel> that is best.
<Jucato> enzo: that practically giving everyone read,write, and execute permissions
<enzo> yeah
<enzo> I know
<Jucato> ah yes... you're being special :-D
<flaccid> i have a server install w/ ssh only. where is the network scripts.. i need to set up static ip
<enzo> I need to change my IP
<enzo> I have it on a network and I need to change my IP
<Jucato> oh there, now we have 2 people asking about IP's...
<SpAwN> anyone in here using ipkungfu?
<patrick> anyone know a quick terminal cammond to give you the current x11 screen resolution? :o
<enzo> ipkungfu? Does that beat up everyone on the network?
<willzzz> anyone here know why kdm doesn't like the startxgl.sh script?
<SpAwN> hehe
<SpAwN> itsa firewall
<SpaceKebab> anyone here know how to use the daap feature in the new 1.4.2 amarok?
<enzo> I think I liked my def. better... would be VERY useful, too
<SpaceKebab> i cant seem to get it to show up anywhere
<Hobbsee> flaccid: in /etc/network/interfaces.  see man interfaces
<enzo> Hobbsee, How goes it?
<Hobbsee> enzo: it goes
<enzo> The packages coming along nicely?
<Jucato> enzo: better ask about your problem while she's still here :-D
<enzo> or are you still swatting them down with the broom stick?
<enzo> Hobbsee, would you know how I can change my network IP on my laptop?
<enzo> It got bumped up a number
<enzo> I need to get it back down so that my network shares work properly
<enzo> hmmm
<enzo> I think I will go power-cycle my router
<KCmoore> Hey kde playaz!
<flaccid> thanks
<KCmoore> Konqueror has really improved so much in the past year.
<KCmoore> Maybe its me comparing Kubuntu and Mandriva..
<enzo_> I need to really get off this network
<enzo_> brb
<naegling23> does anyone know where I can get libmtp from a repository?
<Hobbsee> enzo_: ish.  havent done any for a while
<Hobbsee> !info libmtp
<ubotu> Package libmtp does not exist in any distro I know
<Hobbsee> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<Hobbsee> naegling23: ^
<Hobbsee> enzo_: ah, static ip?  not sure
<dan__> what is fedora-core whats the difference between that and kubunu
<dan__> kubuntu*
<naegling23> hmmm, thats what I was afraid of, I cant get it installed manually cause im a noob
<Jucato> naegling23: take it as the perfect oppurtunity to learn and overcome your newbie-ness :-D
<flaccid> how can i add another user to the admin group to sudo ?
<Jucato> flaccid: in System Settings > Users & Gropus > Groups tab?
<naegling23> jucato, Ive been trying to manually install it for a few days now, next step...put fist through monitor
<flaccid> Jucato: by cli?
<Jucato> aah
<flaccid> sorry server install
<Jucato> naegling23: have you tried the forums? http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net
<Jucato> flaccid: something like "sudo adduser <user> admin"? I'm not 100% sure though
<flaccid> wouldn't that add a new user
<Jucato> flaccid: from the man page: "If called with two non-option arguments, adduser will add an existing user to an existing group."
<naegling23> yea, ive been posting for a week in ubuntuforums, Im yet to get a reply, I'll try again tommorrow I guess
<flaccid> oh thanks
<Jucato> but like I said, not 100% sure...
<dan__> whats the difference between kubuntu and fedora cor
<flaccid> hehe i can't sudo yet
<Jucato> flaccid: hm... you have a root account I guess?
<dan__> whats the difference between kubuntu and fedora core*
<flaccid> sweet that worked
<TehKewl1> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> dan__: they're both Linux distributions. but they use different package management systems. Kubuntu uses the DEB (Debian Package Manager) and Fedora Core uses RPM (RedHat Package Manager)
<flaccid> different accoutn
<Jucato> flaccid: :-D
<TehKewl1> how do I fix my network setup
<naegling23> alright, gnight everyone, I have to let you know, this is the first time I've tried for help in the irc channels, and It has been a lot more successful than the forums, thanks for the help
<flaccid> cheers bruz
<TehKewl1> it may be the PCMCIA card
<Jucato> dan__: they also develop or do things differently. but basically they're still Linux so the basic things/commands apply
<dan__> jucato: what do you think is better
<TehKewl1> setup, but it starts up, loads up to loading network connections and then hangs
<Jucato> dan__: you're asking me, in a #kubuntu forum? :-D
<Jucato> dan__: I haven't fully tried Fedora Core for more than a few minutes, so I'm not really fit to say which one is better
<Jucato> dan__: in the end, it's really about what YOU think, and what YOU prefer.
<flaccid> Jucato: any doco/web page on setting static ip in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Jucato> flaccid: err... sorry, don't know much about IP's...
<dan__> jucato: ok thanks im just a noobie to linux and it seems confusing im used to window but im sick of the crap windows gives me
<Jellegant> does XGL still not work in Kubuntu?
<SpaceKebab> always did for me
<SpaceKebab> im usnig xgl right now
<SpaceKebab> therse a couple of different howtos
<flaccid> ok
<SpaceKebab> all that work pretty well for me
<Jellegant> I'm googling it.
<TehKewl1> poor old steve irwin...
<Jucato> dan__: it's really confusing at first, because it's something new, something you're not used to. but you'll learn eventually
<dan__> its just a wierd way to get software on here
<Jucato> dan__: you also have to prepare yourself for more choices than you had in Windows. There's Fedora Core, Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Xubuntu, openSUSE, MEPIS, KNOPPIX, Arch Linux, etc.
<TehKewl1> hehe, I made Kubuntu look like windows 2000
<Jucato> it's weird, from a Windows point of view. But once you get used to it, it's safer and better in the long run
<josef> hai everybody
<Jucato> eewww.... lol
<josef> hello jucato
<Jucato> hi josef!
<TehKewl1> I never really hated t ithe look, just the operating system behind
<flaccid> hmm what does auto eth0 do in /etc/network/interfaces?
<SpaceKebab> lan cable
<Jellegant> lol
<Jellegant> yep,
<TehKewl1> anyway, can someone tell me how to get my network settings back the way they were?
<TehKewl1> because I have to boot in windows to use my wireless at the moment
<josef> jucato yesterday i installed kubuntu on my friends PC without internetacces so where can i download packages to install on a PC
<flaccid> right i found the man entry
<Jucato> josef: so there's no internet access on that PC even now?
<josef> yes its to bad him
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> you can download packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> the only problem is
<secleinteer> hi, is there any way to make the desktop switcher only show the apps in the taskbar for the apps i want in that virtual desktop?
<secleinteer> instead of the taskbar being universal?
<Jucato> if you install packages (.deb), it won't install other packages that it needs...
<Jucato> secleinteer: right-click on the Panel, choose Configure Panel, then in the Taskbar options
<Jucato> uncheck "Show windows from all desktops"
<Jucato> like that?
<josef> jucato I see what you mean
<secleinteer> thx a lot, jucato
<secleinteer> been wondering about that for a while now
<Jucato> secleinteer:  btw, the desktop switcher is different from the taskbar. just so you won't get confused
<josef> jucato it will be difficult right
<secleinteer> what do you mean?
<dan__> can sombody give me a walkthrough on downloading and installing frostwire or limewire
<Jucato> josef: not really, if you know what will be needed to be installed
<Jucato> secleinteer: desktop switcher are the boxes where you can switch to Desktop 1, 2,3, 4
<secleinteer> yeah
<Jucato> secleinteer: taskbar is the part of the panel which shows the titles of opened windows
<secleinteer> k
<secleinteer> that's what i thought you meant, wasn't sure ;)
<secleinteer> as in, taskbar is an applet in the panel, right?
<secleinteer> not the whole thing
<flaccid> w0a i just restarted networking through ssh and i didn't get kicked off. ubuntu that rox..
<secleinteer> like it is in windoze
<Jucato> yep. desktop pager/switcher is also an applet
<secleinteer> yeah
<secleinteer> thx again for the help
<Jucato> sure
<esteban_> hola
<dan__> can sombody give me a walkthrough on downloading and installing frostwire or limewire
<flaccid> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<esteban_> does anybody speaks spanish here
<flaccid> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<miquel> esteban, yo
<esteban_> uf..thanks god
<miquel> que quieres?
<esteban_> necesito ayuda llevo un dia on esta pavada
<miquel> que cliente usas?
<miquel> yo no entiendo mucho tampoco xD
<esteban_> como se instalan programas en kubuntu..te daras cuenta que vengo del windows
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<miquel> ostia, tu tambien estas con el linux?
<martin_> can anyone tell me how to mount my internal hd, hda1 in kubuntu (noob)
<miquel> yo ayer me instale el ubuntu xD
<esteban_> gracias ubotu
<esteban_> jaja..yo tambien..de donde eres miguel?
<miquel> mira, te explico, ayer encontr un manual y ya lo domino muy biien
<miquel> catalunya
<esteban_> yo de argentina...
<miquel> a ver...
<miquel> mejor por msn, ok?
<miquel> mygoku_5@hotmail.com
<miquel> ahora me conecto
<obf213> it sucks that amarok wont let you index m4a files is there anyway to convert theme to mp3
<obf213> i tried to change tghe extgension manually but hat like currupts the file once you changed the track info
<obf213> me parece que todos los expertos estan durmiendo.
* Jucato sighs....
<martin_> no-one knows how to mount /hda1 ? help noob...
<KCmoore> Ok
<KCmoore> Go into konsole
<KCmoore> Type sudo apt-get moo
<Jucato> KCmoore: why do you keep on saying that?
<KCmoore> ?
<KCmoore> I just want to see if he wil ltry it.
<KCmoore> The best is telling windows Lusers to open command prompt and type: del *.*
<Jucato> it's not very nice, you know. people come in here asking for help. not to be tested
<josef> jucato how can i install wine in my knbuntu
<KCmoore> Synaptic package manager?
<Jucato> josef: you can use the version of wine that's available in our repositories
<KCmoore> apt-get wine?
<martin_> any time I go into Konsole and type a sudo command, it freezes on password...
<Jucato> KCmoore: Kubuntu doesn't have Synaptic installed by default, btw
<KCmoore> Ohhh!
<KCmoore> That makes sense
<KCmoore> I've been using synaptic package manager
<Jucato> martin_: it doesn't freeze, it just doesn't display what you're typing
<TehKewl1> you guys tried google earth 4 beta?
<martin_> btw I actually got wine installed using synaptic !!
<josef> should i open again the manage repos again
<martin_> bleed
<Jucato> josef: if you have universe enabled, no need to do that
<Jucato> KCmoore: it's not installed by default. doesn't mean you can't install it
<josef> wait i have to check it
<KCmoore> Obviously
<martin_> did the moo part :)
<KCmoore> LOL
<josef> jucato its enabled and i should go to the addremove panel right
<Jucato> another one falls prey to KCmoore's moo powers...
<KCmoore> Heheh
<Jucato> josef: if Adept is already open, you can just install wine from there
<KCmoore> I love telling the kids at school to open command prompt and type del *,*
<josef> Ok
<Jucato> tsk tsk tsk... you are evil... :-D
<josef> jucato not from the addremove right
<Jucato> josef: I'm not sure that it will show up there
<martin_> ok, now I know about the why it freezes on password, I'll try internet info I found. I got synaptic and wine OK btw, not bad for a total noob, now just need windows hd mounting!
<josef> Ok
<Jucato> well, it doesn't really freeze...
<Jucato> BASH (the command line) is really just set not to echo (that is, display) what you are typing
<KCmoore> :(
<KCmoore> KDE themes are the biggest wank
<Jucato> ??
<KCmoore> Just so annoying to install
<Jucato> what theme?
<KCmoore> I guess I'm used to gnome and xfce themes
<KCmoore> dekorator
<KCmoore> Like how all the themes are packages that need to be installed
<Jucato> er.. you have to install the dekorator engine first, then installing dekorator themes are a snap
<Jucato> no, actually, you're installing a new window decoration engine, not just a theme
<KCmoore> Oh ok
<KCmoore> I'm a kde n00b
<Jucato> it's easy in GNOME because it's simply using the Metacity window decoration engine, and you're just adding themes
<KCmoore> Yeah, I know
<KCmoore> Gnome isn't that bad.
<Jucato> It's not bad at all
<KCmoore> I chose kde because I knew nothing about it.
<Jucato> heh
<KCmoore> THey are both way better than xfce though
<josef> jucato I got wine installed yet  but is not comming out on the K menu
<Jucato> Xfce getting better. but Xfce beats them both in one aspect: lightweight
<KCmoore> Hehe
<Jucato> josef: it really doesn't appear in K Menu
<KCmoore> I have a partition on my crappy computer
<Jucato> you use wine like this: "wine <.exe file>" (without the quotes)
<josef> jucato yes it doesnt appear at all
<KCmoore> Kids at my school: Pffft you NEED windows!
<KCmoore> Kids at my school: Ubuntu? More like GAYBUNTU!!!!!
<Jucato> josef: I meant that it doesn't really appear in K Menu, and it shouldn't, or it would be useless in the K Menu
<Jucato> Show them XGL/Compiz, and let's see who's who. :-D
<KCmoore> Heh, yeah
<josef> jucato so I cant not use it  the wine
<KCmoore> Even kde without that kicks ass.
<Jucato> josef: scroll up, I said how to use wine
<dan__> it keep saying my disc is full and i cant download anything HELP
<KCmoore> Gah
<josef> jucato sorry you mean wine.exe li
<KCmoore> I wish they made Adium open source and someone compiled it for ubuntu
<Jucato> josef: no
<Jucato> josef: for example, you have a Windows program like foo.exe. you go to the directory where foo.exe is located, then type "wine foo.exe"
<KCmoore> I really hate the look of gaim
<Diuneimama> Jucato is that safe to fetch updates that given from adept updater ????????
<Jucato> Diuneimama: yes. it means that there are updates available for your computer
<josef> jucato ooh you mean from the terminal go to folder with file.exe
<Jucato> Diuneimama: it's the same as doing "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" in the command line
<dan__> how do i free up memory on my hard drive
<KCmoore> delete stuff
<Diuneimama> Jucato those update wont break package right?
<Jucato> josef: yes, but actually you can also do it in Konqueror. Right click on the program then choose Open With... the type "wine"
<Hobbsee> Diuneimama: shouldnt do
<Jucato> Diuneimama: no it shouldn't
<Jucato> darn she beat me to it!
<Diuneimama> ok thanks :)
<Diuneimama> oh lol
<Diuneimama> yea
<Jucato> Diuneimama: but it will warn you if something will break. but it usually doesn't
<josef> jucato ok wait this is new for me....
<KCmoore> Hey
<KCmoore> Whats the best MSN client for linux
<Diuneimama> ok Jucato
<Jucato> josef: yep, I'm waiting :-D
<Diuneimama> TQ
<KCmoore> ?
<flaccid> KCmoore: kopete imho
<Jucato> KCmoore: GAIM, Kopete, aMSN, take your pick...
<KCmoore> awww
<AZ_AS> kopete's multiprotocol, right?
<Diuneimama> aMsn
<Jucato> in Linux, "best" = "what works for you"
<Jucato> AZ_AS: yes. I can even connect to Google Talk
<KCmoore> I've been using tmsnc terminal based msn client
<AZ_AS> sweet
<Diuneimama> AZ_AS if u use hotmail or msn i suggest u get aMSN
<KCmoore> But now I saw Adium on my friends mac
<Jucato> if you don't want to get aMSN, you can still use Kopete for MSN
<Jucato> I'm connected right now to Yahoo, MSN, and Google...
<KCmoore> Kopete looks pretty cool
<josef> Jucato I got it....  thanks hehehehe I have to go to make my friends jalous about my kubuntu....
<Jucato> josef: ehehe!
<josef> Jucato great isnt linux... bye
<Jucato> bye!
<KCmoore> Jucato you are one 1337 haxxor
<Jucato> nah... I'm just a regular user trying to help :-D
<KCmoore> Hey
<KCmoore> I've been using Amarok Fast Forward in xubuntu
<KCmoore> But for some reason its changed when I installed kde
<KCmoore> To the normal amarok
<Jucato> what do you mean "normal" Amarok?
<KCmoore> Well
<Jucato> Amarok "Fast Forward" is just a codename, like Dapper Drake is the codename for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<KCmoore> Oh ok
<KCmoore> Well, I had the fast forwards version before
<KCmoore> Is it any different to the current?
<Jucato> they're just titles for the versions.
<KCmoore> Ok
<Jucato> KCmoore: what's the amarok version installed now?
<Jucato> on your system?
<KCmoore> Amarok 1.4.3
<Jucato> whoa! you're even more advanced than what's available in Kubuntu
<KCmoore> whm
<KCmoore> that three was supposed to be a 2
<Techboy> hello
<Jucato> ehehe!
<Jucato> KCmoore: then you're definitely using Amarok "Fast Forward"
<KCmoore> yay!
<KCmoore> Dance with me Jucato
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I have 2 left feet
<Jucato> er.. make that 3 :-0D
<Techboy> wow are eveeryoone new kubuntu users?/
<KCmoore> Loveleh!
<Jucato> not really new :D
<KCmoore> I nearly had to dance at the formal
<Techboy> pleaase excuse the key repeaaats im workiiing off the cd and cannnnt change the keyboard settings
<KCmoore> LOLZORD!
<AZ_AS> I'm new...on/off since maybe 3-4 days so far although admittedly still running Windows but I'm trying to learn
<gafa> hello
<Techboy> heeellooo
<Jucato> hiiiiiii! :-D
<gafa> any one from brazil?
<Techboy> wwhhhhooooaaaa
<AZ_AS> there was one here, gafa..josef
<Jucato> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<gafa> thak you ubotu...
<Techboy> ok cool what do ya know the settings did take effect
<shriram> hey guys! how do i get ncrypt for kubuntu?
<Techboy> ya az i have breazy installed and am impressed with the new kde ver
<shriram> Hawkwind: does kubuntu have ncrypt in its repo?
<Jucato> kgpg?
* Jucato thinks Hawkwind is still asleep...
<Techboy> have you looked in the add remove program section?
<shriram> Jucato: okie
<Techboy> thats what i call it lol
<shriram> Jucato: i need ncrypt
<Jucato> ah
<Techboy> i just did a search for that app in the pckage manager it didnt come up with anything
<Jucato> Techboy: which app?
<Techboy> but dont dispar you may need to add repositories
<Techboy> ncrypt
<Jucato> there's no "ncrypt" in Kubuntu, I think
<Jucato> !ncrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Techboy> yeah i was trying to help shriam out
<Jucato> shriram: you checked here? http://ncrypt.sourceforge.net/
<Jucato> there's no .deb package, but you can download the source code
<KCmoore> katapult doesn't work with amarok!
<Jucato> KCmoore: yep. the bug has been filed
<shriram> Jucato: yeah.. doing that now . thanks mate :)
<KCmoore> control + alt + arrowkey doesn't work in kde!!!
<Diuneimama> Jucato where i should add this line to get the same ip whenever reboots > supersede domain-name-servers 4.2.2.1;
<Jucato> what do you expect ctrl+alt+arrow key to do?
<Techboy> i love this new cd ver hey does anyone know if easyubuntu is available for 64bit or automatix?
<Jucato> Techboy: better ask them or go to their site...
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Jucato> Diuneimama: err... I know little about IP's... better ask Hobbsee if she's here...
* Jucato whistles...
<Techboy> thanks
<Diuneimama> Hobbsee u there? :)
* Diuneimama looking for Hobbsee
<KCmoore> control + alt + arrowkey doesn't work in kde!!!\
<KCmoore> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<KCmoore> Does Samba work with mac?
<KCmoore> !kandy
<ubotu> kandy: KDE mobile phone utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 114 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Jucato> KCmoore: what are you trying to do with ctrl+alt+arrow key???
<KCmoore> Change between multiple desktops
<Jucato> try setting it up first or check what KDE has by default
<Jucato> this isn't GNOME you know :-D
<KCmoore> Ehh!
<KCmoore> Or xfce!
<Jucato> K Menu > System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts
<KCmoore> I don't know how to set it up!
<KCmoore> k thanks
<Hobbsee> Diuneimama: sort of
<Jucato> KCmoore: just don't click on the "Command Shortcuts" tab if you're using KDE 3.5.4
<Hobbsee> Diuneimama: /etc/network/interfaces is where all the network config stuff goes
<iragaines> hey, i'm having trouble with kde starting up
<iragaines> i cant even log in, i get a black screen after correct password
<iragaines> and then dumped back to the kubuntu login screen
<Diuneimama> where should i put this line "supersede domain-name-servers 4.2.2.1;" in "/etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf"
<cvt|expert> k3b still says i don't have permission to burn files from my external hd; how do i fix this?
<mkquist_> anyone know how to reinstall terminal, or why it would not work?
<Jucato> mkquist_: what do you mean it doesn't work?
<mkquist_> i mean it looks like its gonna open the just sits there no cusor
<Jucato> Konsole?
<the-erm> You sure it's open, just no PS1 ?
<Healot> i just replace libxine-extracodecs with my self-packaged libxine... well, nothing brake after i fix a few packages to replace
<Jucato> I must have missed something....
<mkquist_> jucato - im out of x how do i restart it?
<mkquist_> jucato - w/o restarting machine
<Jucato> mkquist_: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<mkquist_> jucato - ty, restarted kde now
<mkquist_> jucato - maybe some help on apt-get?
<Diuneimama> Jucato Hobsee is not there :(
<Jucato> Diuneimama: she disappeared...
<Jucato> mkquist_: what kind of help?
<Diuneimama> Jucato so can u help me with the ip thingy?
<Jucato> Diuneimama: sorry, I can't....
<Diuneimama> XD
<Diuneimama> okies
<Diuneimama> :(
<mkquist_> jucato -seems not be be working gives error of e:invalid record in the prferences file , no package header
<Diuneimama> buz can u help me with ip?
<Jucato> mkquist_: what is giving you that error? apt-get?
<mkquist_> jucato - yes
<buz> Diuneimama: i only use dhcp
<Jucato> mkquist_: what are you trying to do with apt-get?
<mkquist_> jucato - reinstall terminal at the mo
<Diuneimama> buz : its about change ip whenever its reboot its still get the same ip
<Diuneimama> about supersede domain-name-servers 4.2.2.1;
<Jucato> mkquist_: are you in KDE right now, or in the command line?
<mkquist_> jucato - kde, tried got same a command line too
<mkquist_> in command line*
<Diuneimama> buz :  its under /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<buz> you cant control that in general
<Jucato> mkquist_: what happens when you press Alt+F2 and type in "konsole"?
<buz> the dhcp server decides what ip you get, not your client
<mkquist_> jucato - konsole works, just tried it there and got same result
<mkquist_> of e: invalid record in the preferences file, no package header
<Diuneimama> buz : but someone told me to add supersede domain-name-servers 4.2.2.1; in the note of /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Jucato> mkquist_: ok... I'm confused, you said you're trying to reinstall terminal? but Konsole is a terminal
<Diuneimama> buz : so whenever i reboot, the ip will be the same
<mkquist_> well when i run the terminal it doesnt work, but konsole comes up fine..?
<buz> never tried something like that
<Diuneimama> :(
<Diuneimama> ok
<mkquist_> jucato, ok forget that last line, seems ok now
<mkquist_> jucato - hmmm
<Jucato> mkquist_: what terminal are you trying to run? Konsole is the KDE terminal
<mkquist_> jucato - yep, runs now...  not sure what that was about, just opened a box but didnt give command line or anything just black box, but, works now
<Diuneimama> mkquist_ : u doing apt-get ?
<Jucato> ok...
<mkquist_> was trying, but dont seem to need it now
<mkquist_> i guess the real problem is that i cant start gnome only kde, the other was just an offshoot of that, hehe
<Jucato> mkquist_: you were trying to run gnome-terminal?
<iragaines> could anyone tell me why i might get a black screen after logging in?
<mkquist_> i was trying to
<Diuneimama> iragaines : when u login in?
<iragaines> i boot to the kubuntu login screen and when i log in, it goes to a black screen for a few seconds and then goes back to the login screen
<mkquist_> well dam - apt-get appears to be buggered still
<Diuneimama> iragaines:  no text at all?
<iragaines> no, i dont get any text
<mkquist_> jucato - do you know why id get 'e: invalid record in the preferences file, no package header' when i try to apt-get
<InuDuelist> Mmm.
<InuDuelist> Back from weekend trip and such.
<Jucato> mkquist_: hmm...
<Jucato> hi InuDuelist
<InuDuelist> Time to upgrade to Firefox 2.0 Beta 2.
<Jucato> upgrade? or compile?
<InuDuelist> I don't care.
<InuDuelist> Compile.
<Diuneimama> iragaines : sorry i dunno wats happen to ur com , haven tried that be4 :( u may ask others
<iragaines> :/
<Diuneimama> :(
<iragaines> the worst bit is that i don't think i changed anything
<InuDuelist> http://www.andrewrussellstudios.com/ss3/forums/index.php?topic=1492.0
<Jucato> mkquist_: sorry, no idea. still looking for what that preferences file is
<InuDuelist> There.
<InuDuelist> Take that.
<iragaines> seems to have come out of nowhere
<InuDuelist> I summarized several features of it.
<InuDuelist> With screenshots.
<mkquist_> jucato - think i just nailed it, one the the lines was causing probs, commented it out and away i goooo... thanx tho
<Jucato> mkquist_: ok then. nice to hear that
<Jucato> InuDuelist: yeah I've heard/seen some of those features :-D
<mkquist_> or maybe not..lol
<mkquist_> happened again, but im thinking it the list
<Jucato> best one I like would be the new theme and spell check
<Jucato> mkquist_: which list?
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : it looks cool :)
<InuDuelist> Diuneimama: I like it.
<InuDuelist> 99%'d.
<InuDuelist> Yay.
<InuDuelist> Compiling time.
<InuDuelist> Wait, boo.
<InuDuelist> Compiling time.
<mkquist> jucato - menu.list
<mkquist> jucato - sry on two machines here
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : how do I install it?
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : by source or linux?
<Jucato> mkquist: er.. why would you look at that list? it has nothing to do with apt
<InuDuelist> Linux.
<InuDuelist> Hm...
<InuDuelist> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<InuDuelist> Xlib: No protocol specified
<InuDuelist> (firefox-bin:5617): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<mkquist> jucato - thought it provided repositories for apt-get.. no?
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : wat happen ?
<Jucato> mkquist: no, not that. I think you mean sources.list
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> Diuneimama: Wait.
<mkquist> sry yes i do
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : broken package
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist :  okie
<mkquist> jucato - yes sry
<Jucato> mkquist: could you check if you have a file named "preferences" in /etc/apt/ ?
<InuDuelist> Diuneimama: Impossible.
<mkquist> jucato -lets see
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : hmm
<aquablu> im having dramas trying to play an avi file on kubuntu 6.06
<aquablu> what is a good movie player to use
<mkquist> jucato - yep, but appears to be empty
<InuDuelist> There we go.
<InuDuelist> I was in root, and had to leave it.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : nice :) so it work now?
<InuDuelist> Mmm.
<InuDuelist> Shiny.
<Jucato> mkquist: hm... try to "hide" it: "sudo mv /etc/apt/preferences /etc/apt/.preferences"
<InuDuelist> Yes.
<InuDuelist> It works.
<InuDuelist> Let's take a Linux screenshot, now.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : :0
<InuDuelist> Those in the link I gave were Windows screenshots.
<Jucato> hehe
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : hmm. which way is to install is more easy for noob
<mkquist> jucato - k
<InuDuelist> Ooh.
<InuDuelist> Built-in Session manager. I thought it was just restore-crash.
<InuDuelist> Diuneimama: It's easy.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : I am a noob :P
<InuDuelist> Just download the "Linux" link.
<mkquist> jucato- i think i cause this last nite while trying to install wine,
<mkquist> jucato -do you have that file?
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : ok, can u teach me the following steps
<Jucato> mkquist: the /etc/apt/preferences? no I don't have one
<InuDuelist> Only if you promise me that you'll never use "u" in place of "you" in any of our conversations ever again.
<mkquist> jucato - i think i made it to get the right wine install, thats whats buggering it
<Jucato> mkquist: did you hide the file like I told you?
<InuDuelist> I'm surprised that I haven't looked through the preferences yet.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : XD okies :) you
<InuDuelist> Diuneimama: Open a terminal like Yakuake.
<insanekane> InuDuelist: wierd
<InuDuelist> Or Konsole.
<InuDuelist> insanekane: Hm?
<insanekane> InuDuelist: the "u"
<insanekane> InuDuelist: the "u" thing
<mkquist> jucato - i put back the old one i made at first w/something in it and apt-get seems to work now, when i had an empty one, no go
<InuDuelist> I dislike bad grammar and spelling.
<InuDuelist> Diuneimama: Got that terminal open?
<Diuneimama> :)
<Jucato> mkquist: because an empty preferences file is no good. the file should have something in  it, or it shouldn't be there at all
<mkquist> jucato - lemme try ur suggestion tho
<insanekane> InuDuelist: you must feel very bad when surfing the www :)
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : I am still downloading the file .
<mkquist> jucato - lol, think im finding that one out the hard way
<InuDuelist> insanekane: I never use Instant Messenger anymore, I'll tell you that.
<Jucato> mkquist: no need to try my suggestion
<InuDuelist> Diuneimama: Tell me when to move on.
<insanekane> InuDuelist: :)
<Jucato> mkquist: if restoring the previous preferences file worked, stick with it
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Ok, I will tell you when I am ready, it's that alright?
<InuDuelist> Ok.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Cool. Thanks
<InuDuelist> Anyone write me up that Screenshot upload program yet?
<InuDuelist> Yes? No?
<mkquist> jucato - thanx for the help =)
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Nope, not yet
<insanekane> InuDuelist: hmm seems like you have syntax problems as well :P
<Jucato> mkquist: glad that I could help
<InuDuelist> Diuneimama: Before we continue, you should know that most of, if not all of, your extensions will become obsolete.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : What is syntax problems?
<InuDuelist> Don't worry.
<InuDuelist> "AOL has shut down their research department, following the big search privacy scandal that emanated from that department."
<InuDuelist> w00t.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : My english is a little bad, i don't understand what means obsolete. :(
<insanekane> Diuneimama: bad grammar
<Diuneimama> Xd
<Diuneimama> I am poor in english
<mkquist> anyone have any expereince w/3D Xgl and Compiz environment?
<insanekane> Diuneimama: i mean, syntax problems == bad grammar
<Diuneimama> o.o
<InuDuelist> Obsolete means old.
<InuDuelist> Outdated.
<Diuneimama> Should be syntax problem?
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Got it :)
<InuDuelist> Good.
<InuDuelist> Now, open a terminal.
<insanekane> Diuneimama: i was referring to a syntax error (wrong grammar) made by InuDuelist ;)
<InuDuelist> Where?
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : XD Still in 13% of downloading
<InuDuelist> >_<
<InuDuelist> Do you happen to have Dial-Up?
<Diuneimama> insanekane : XD
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Erm. I am downloading updates, can't find the 'pause button.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : About obsolete, why you will said that my extension will be outdated?
<insanekane> InuDuelist: "Anyone write me up that Screenshot upload program yet?" .. should be "Has anyone written..."
<Diuneimama> XD
<InuDuelist> Oh.
<insanekane> Diuneimama: what is XD ?
<Diuneimama> insanekane : Your english is good :)
<Diuneimama> insanekane : An emotion
<InuDuelist> "XD" means "huge laugh."
<insanekane> Diuneimama: yeah, but i'm no english nazi ;)
<Diuneimama> Nazi is?
<InuDuelist> I'm an English Nazi.
<InuDuelist> Grammar Nazi to be specific.
<insanekane> Diuneimama: eh ...
<InuDuelist> But, of course, I also make mistakes.
<InuDuelist> Lots of them.
<insanekane> InuDuelist: :)
<InuDuelist> Most of them, purposely.
<Diuneimama> insanekane : English is hard :(
<insanekane> InuDuelist: you are truly a Nazi ;)
<Kevin> is there an app i can use to view my windows network??
<insanekane> Diuneimama: not really :)
<InuDuelist> Diuneimama: When upgrading Firefox, some of your extensions stop working, right?
<insanekane> Diuneimama: try an inflected language (and associated grammar complexities) ... what language you speak/write ?
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : I am not upgrading, I haven't finish downloading
<InuDuelist> I know.
<Diuneimama> insanekane : English is my 4th or 5th language
<insanekane> Diuneimama: what is your mother tongue ?
<InuDuelist> Have you ever updated Firefox before?
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : I have firefox 1.5
<InuDuelist> Good.
<InuDuelist> Have you ever updated before?
<insanekane> Diuneimama: my mother tongue is Malayalam ... but I speak and write English better than Malayalam (owing to me being a Non-Resident Indian)
<insanekane> Diuneimama: i havent learned my mother tongue formally
<Diuneimama> insanekane : Erm, ichinese or malay or cantonese
<insanekane> Diuneimama: cool :)
<Jucato> is it possible to compile another version of a program that's already installed on the system? one is in /usr/bin (from the repositories) and the other will be in /usr/local?
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Nope.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : I just finish installed the firefox this morning.
<joker> do some 1 know how 2 get steam working
<insanekane> Diuneimama: so do you use an ideographic script ? or have alphabets ?
<InuDuelist> Diuneimama: Do you have any extensions?
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Can you give me some example of extensions?
<insanekane> InuDuelist: you probably would have a field day with joker ;)
<InuDuelist> insanekane: I try to avoid.
<Diuneimama> insanekane : Ideographic and alphabets
<insanekane> InuDuelist: you know ... most of what I am telling you is in half-jest ... please dont take me too seriously :)
<InuDuelist> Diuneimama: If you don't know what they are, then nevermind.
<insanekane> Diuneimama: ok cool
<jott_> Jucato: it's not really wise to do so but you can configure with --prefix=/usr/local and the new installation should go there
<InuDuelist> Do you happen to know Greek, Diuneimama?
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Like flash player?
<InuDuelist> No.
<InuDuelist> Don't worry about it.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Not greek, I am an asian
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : ok :)
<InuDuelist> Do you KNOW Grek?
<Jucato> jott_: ah. I was hoping to try to compile Firefox 2.0 beta, but I already have Ubuntu's Firefox installed
<InuDuelist> Jucato, just cd to the directory and ./firefox
<jott_> Jucato: keep in mind that when the application invokes some other binary it follows the $PATH order...
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> jott_: ah ok
<InuDuelist> Diuneimama: That file done downloading, yet?
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Nope, sorry for you to wait :(
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Erm, can you list down the commands?
<InuDuelist> I'll tell you what to do afterwards.
<InuDuelist> How far into the download is it?
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : That mean you will be here? Its still have 65%
<Diuneimama> XD
<diuneimama_toile> InuDuelist : brb, toilet
<Arepie> hello, i just install powertweak, how can i run the program ?
<joker> do some 1 know how 2 get steam working
<InuDuelist> Brown.freenode failing again.
<Admiral_Chicago> wow
<Jucato> lol netsplit
<Admiral_Chicago> PyroMithrandir, XGL is still the same
<Admiral_Chicago> with the multiple desktops
<Admiral_Chicago> so many joins and juits
<Admiral_Chicago> quits...
<Jucato> yeah. netsplit
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, whats that
<Jucato> a portion (node) of the network is disconnected, taking along some users with it
<Jucato> Wikipedia explains it better: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Admiral_Chicago> too drunk to read
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> ok nvm :-D
<Admiral_Chicago> not drunk enough to typo all goffy
<Healot> you and wiki are like thumb and nail, Jucato
<Jucato> ehehehe
<Admiral_Chicago> cool
<Admiral_Chicago> that does explain things
<InuDuelist> Diuneimama.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : ya?
<InuDuelist> How's that coming?
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Sorry haven't finish. But if I finished the download, can I run it with my adept updater on?
<InuDuelist> Yes.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : oh , cool :)
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Its on 72% now :(
<InuDuelist> Hm.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : OMG
<InuDuelist> What happened?
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist :
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> Huh?
<Diuneimama> Its BROKEN
<Diuneimama> AAAAAAAAAa
<Diuneimama> OMGGG
<Diuneimama> :(:(:(
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> It's broken?
<InuDuelist> What happened?
<Diuneimama> Suddenly pops up a msg, link broken
<InuDuelist> I see.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : sad
<InuDuelist> Just in time for me to go to sleep.
<InuDuelist> Sorry.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Can you list the command for me?
<InuDuelist> Which command?
<Diuneimama> I will do that later :( , sorry for waiting
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Command to install
<InuDuelist> If it's saved to the desktop, then... "cd ~/Desktop/firefox"
<InuDuelist> Then, "./firefox"
<InuDuelist> That's all.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Oh, that's simple :)
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Got it, thanks
<grizzly> suggest a lightweight simple mspaint type paint app plz.
<Jucato> kolourpaint?
<Jucato> is krita too heavy?
<grizzly> I tried that, but its jsut plain stupid
<grizzly> yup
<grizzly> on my PIII atleast
<Jucato> tuxpaint?
<grizzly> will try!!
<InuDuelist> I'm off to sleep.
<InuDuelist> Good night, all.
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Night
<Diuneimama> InuDuelist : Bye :)
<InuDuelist> "Good news. There's a report on TV with some very bad news."
<Jucato> let me guess, bad report = Steve Irwin is dead?
<Jucato> s/report/news
<cox377> hey all
<cox377> i 'm just wondering, under windows there are spyware cleaners, registry cleaners, disk cleaners etc etc .. are these sorta things required / used for linux?
<chavo> cox377, no not really
<Jucato> spyware? probably not. registry? we don't have one. disk cleaners? not really
<cox377> lol
<cox377> ok.. that was all i was after
<jott_> well there is chkrootkit :p
<cox377> jott_ what does that do mate?
<jott_> in case your computer had been hacked there is the possiblitiy that the hacker gained root access and installed some backdoor ;)
<cox377> ok
<jott_> but its quite unlikely in common cases...
<cox377> worth and install i suppose
<cox377> tell me somethough though
<MistaED> jott_: ohnos they used chroot!11 lol
<Jucato> not really... it's a very rare thing... specially if you have firewalls...
<cox377> last night, both kubuntu machines i use both appeared to have restarted when i went to them, anyone got any idea why?
<oliver> good morning out there
<jott_> cox377: power lines went down for a second?! ;)
<cox377> not sure, windows machine didnt do anything
<cox377> xbox's didnt do anything
<cox377> was strange
<oliver> finally i got my Laptop going with a 386 Kubuntu Liver CD version. I like to use 64bit now, any bigger restrictions there for avail. packages ??
<oliver> btw it is a 64bit Laptop
<fildo_> hey how do u search packages with apt-get
<Jucato> fildo_: apt-cache search <search_pattern>
<mkquist_> anyone around?
<Healot> here? no :
<mkquist_> lol
<mkquist_> got quiet
<Healot> you can ask your question, if anyone can answer, they will answer perhaps
<mkquist_> just notice how quiet it got, thats all =/
<pointy> hi, I got a video (private recording with a camcorder) that I would like to put on a DVD (so it is playable in a DVD player), what tools should I use for that?
<oliver> sorry to ask again: finally i got my Laptop going with a 386 Kubuntu Liver CD version. I like to use 64bit now, any bigger restrictions there for avail. packages ??
<oliver> pointy: isn't k3b good to do that ??
<nalpha> guys how to sent message in here to some people with red line?? like others sent message to me?
<pointy> oliver: hrm...I couldn't find an option to create a "movie dvd"
<oliver> pointy: dvdauthor
<oliver> dvdauthor is a program that will generate a DVD movie from a valid
<oliver> mpeg2 stream that should play when you put it in a DVD player.
<pointy> k
<pointy> I'll check that out
<jott> pointy: you might also check qdvdauthor or mandvd they provide a (simplified) frontend for dvdauthor
<pointy> jott: yeah, just installed qdvdauthor
<joop> hello
<pointy> hi
<joop> does anyone know how i can get my logitech webcam at work with kubuntu linux?
<joop> anyone please help?
<joop> does anyone know how i can get my logitech webcam at work with kubuntu linux?
<pointy> no idea, sorry
<joop> i have been at it for weeks now
<joop> im starting to think that i have to go back to windows
<joop> to bad
<joker> can some1 help me out
<joop> shoot
<joker> how do i get my counter strike
<joker> 2 work
<joop> i need a driver for logitech quickcam  messenger (webcam) who knows where to find it please?
<emonkey> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<joker> how do i get my counter strike 2 work
<joker> i try 2 go 2 games
<emonkey> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<qwertzu> hi
<DeeTahPanLtah> my mate has totally no sound in kubuntu since today. what could be wrong?
<sleeptyper> he turned volume down too much ?
<DeeTahPanLtah> rather not
<DeeTahPanLtah> not even mpg321 can make this work...
<DeeTahPanLtah> in /dev/snd all links are broken
<sleeptyper> ...
<DeeTahPanLtah> how to fix it?
<sleeptyper> no idea
<DeeTahPanLtah> ;'<
<Healot> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base"
<DeeTahPanLtah> okay,i'll try
<DeeTahPanLtah> still doesn't work ;<
<DeeTahPanLtah> ALSA snd_pcm_open error: No such file or directory
<DeeTahPanLtah> Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<qwertzu> Raid Question: Can somebody tell me where to configure the raids. /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf has no effect the raids are started by the kernel or someting else and it depends on partition numbering. and i do some partition reanraging right now and therefore the raids "change" all the time md1 becomes md3 md6 gets a md2555 with dm-11 dm-13 as devises some raids are there twice with differen md numbers
<qwertzu> i just want to tell the system that the raid on hda5 and hdb5 should be /dev/md0 all the time
<DeeTahPanLtah> damnit,any ideas?
<fjsanchez> Hello
<fjsanchez> I need help
<fjsanchez> KDE doesn't start correctly
<Jucato> fjsanchez: what do you mean?
<fjsanchez> It starts always as failsafe
<fjsanchez> Windows doesn't have decoration
<fjsanchez> No borders
<fjsanchez> Yesterday I changed kdmrc and /etc/enviroment and also my xorg.conf to use aiglx
<fjsanchez> I had do this many times before
<Jucato> aah... hm... XGL/AIGLX problem...
<fjsanchez> It ran ok, but when I restore all to back the normal mode
<fjsanchez> Something should be wrong
<fjsanchez> I cannot find what
<fjsanchez> .xsession-erros is empty
<fjsanchez> And there is nothing weird in kdm0.log
<fjsanchez> The problem is the window-manager
<fjsanchez> Xorg seem to work perfectly
<Jucato> fjsanchez: so you're trying to run KDE with KWin again? try to see if you can run KWin (if Alt+F2 works...)
<fjsanchez> Ok, if I type this decoration back again
<fjsanchez> But no the KDE menu
<fjsanchez> desktop, etc...
<Jucato> fjsanchez: possibly kicker is not running?
<fjsanchez> Ok now kicker runing
<fjsanchez> The problem should be with the init scrip...
<fjsanchez> Whe KDM is loading doesn't appear the icons loading
<Jucato> hm... I'm not AIGLX expert unfortunately...
<fjsanchez> But aiglx is disable
<Jucato> but it might have done something wacky with your configs...
<fjsanchez> I think so
<fjsanchez> But if I try to enter using aiglx it's the same
<fjsanchez> What file is used to start kicker, kwin, etc
<Jucato> kicker is started by the file "panel.desktop" in /usr/share/autostart
<Jucato> I think kwin is started by some other config..
<fjsanchez> Mmmm, if I run kdesktop all come back
<fjsanchez> So I think that it never gets exec
<Jucato> probably
<fjsanchez> Now I need to find what file call to autostart
<Jucato> kdesktop.desktop is also in /usr/share/autostart
<fjsanchez> yes that file
<Jucato> it executes "kdesktop"
<fjsanchez> What script exec this file
<Jucato> I'm not sure. I don't think it's called by a script, since it's in /usr/share/autostart ?
<Jucato> maybe you can check the contents of kdesktop.desktop and see if the options are correct
<fjsanchez> It should be autoexecuted
<fjsanchez> It seems correct
<fjsanchez> [Desktop Entry] 
<fjsanchez> Encoding=UTF-8
<fjsanchez> Exec=kdesktop
<fjsanchez> X-DCOP-ServiceType=wait
<fjsanchez> Name=KDE Desktop
<Jucato> don't do that...
<fjsanchez> 5 lines....
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> no the bottom part?
<fjsanchez> yes but it doesn't mind
<Jucato> X-KDE-autostart-phase=0 ?
<fjsanchez> Type=Service
<fjsanchez> X-KDE-StartupNotify=false
<fjsanchez> OnlyShowIn=KDE;
<fjsanchez> Only this and all for languages
<Jucato> how about that line I just typed? it's missing?
<fjsanchez> missing
<Jucato> X-KDE-autostart-phase=0
<Jucato> try adding it and see what happens
<fjsanchez> Ok I'm goin to reboot X
<fjsanchez> Nothing new...
<fjsanchez> The same
<Jucato> er...
<fjsanchez> I have to exec kwin, kicker and kdesktop to restore almost all
<Jucato> I'm out of ideas... maybe someone here has more experience with recovering from AIGLX...
<fjsanchez> What prorgram is used to apply decoration to windows?
<Jucato> KWin handles it.
<fjsanchez> Mmm
<jott> fjsanchez: are you sure you have selected KDE as session type with kdm?
<Zbahoui> plop
<fjsanchez> jott:  where?
<fjsanchez>  /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<fjsanchez>  /usr/bin/kdm
<fjsanchez> jott yo mean in the menu?
<fjsanchez> Doesn't mind what you choose always start as failsafe
<fjsanchez> Jucato: what attributes have your /usr/share/autostart files
<fjsanchez> Sep  4 12:40:47 localhost kdm_config[5069] : Multiple occurrences of key 'ServerArgsLocal' in section [X-:*-Core]  of /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<Diuneimama> fjsanchez can i show u something on pm
<Diuneimama> i dunwan to spam the chan
<fjsanchez> Diuneimama: I'm not registerd
<fjsanchez> I cannot write in PM
<fjsanchez> But I can read you
<Diuneimama> oh alright
<Diuneimama> hmm
<Diuneimama> then i show u can u tell me in chan?
<fjsanchez> Write in the PM
<Diuneimama> got it? sorry for spam
<fjsanchez> Is it from Wine?
<fjsanchez> Diuneimama: when does it appear?
<Diuneimama> erm, i got these when using some program
<Diuneimama> imean wine windows program
<fjsanchez> Wine?
<Diuneimama> is it i dun have any extension?
<Diuneimama> yup
<fjsanchez> I know... the it's normal, wine have a lot of bugs
<fjsanchez> It's still buggy
<fjsanchez> And you cannot exec all applications
<Diuneimama> but onmy fren linux it work
<fjsanchez> Do you get these errors when you exec wineconfig?
<Diuneimama> no
<Diuneimama> its related with clipboard and bit image
<fjsanchez> Only when you try to exec the application throught wine
<Diuneimama> i have done the installation with wine
<Diuneimama> jux the program cant read some header?
<fjsanchez> Mmm, I have no idea. Wine have to be well configured to run correctly
<fjsanchez> Sorry
<Diuneimama> hmm, that alright :0
<Diuneimama> :)
<fjsanchez> Did you try in #wine?
<Diuneimama> nop
<Diuneimama> let me try now
<Healot> in freenode, #wine is about WINE right?
<gnomefreak> Healot: #winehq is about wine ive never beent o #wine though
<linnuxxy> is there a kubuntu live CD?
<Jucato_> yes
<emonkey> yes
<emonkey> :)
<emonkey> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Jucato_> linnuxxy: it's called Desktop CD
<linnuxxy> Desktop CDs are install CD and live CD in the same time?
<Jucato_> linnuxxy: Desktop CD = Live CD, Alternate Install CD = text based installer CD
<linnuxxy> ohhh... i c... thnx
<Jucato_> btw, this is a more direct link to Kubuntu's download page: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<akrus> hello everyone :)
<akrus> what's up with us.archive.ubuntu.org?
<akrus> does not respond for me :(
<akrus> and I still do not understand how to download the latest updates for Kubuntu xD KDE 3.5.4 is still missing in synaptic .oO
<fildo> has anyone here got knetstats going ?
<gnomefreak> akrus: if you are using dapper you need riddell's 3.5.4 repos to get/update kde 3.5.4
<akrus> gnomefreak: I remember there was kinda 'common' repository that has *all* updates
<akrus> :)
<gnomefreak> skavenge: there is only 1 repo you need to get kde 3.5.4 as long as you have that repo it will update when updates are there for it
<akrus> i know
<akrus> but e.g. debian has 1 repository which has all updates
<akrus> which has no distro
<akrus> simply .deb packages
<osh_> what's the standard mail package for ubuntu? to send mail? qmail? postfix?
<gnomefreak> akrus: this isnt debian. there is no one repo with updates other than dapper-updates repos but still not gonna update 3.5.4 since it is not in dapper
<akrus> I know :) I remember it was. Maybe not inside ubuntu, but somewhere else. Anyway thanks for the suggestiongs.
<akrus> -g*
<gnomefreak> osh_: there is not "standard" most people use postfix
<Philip5> i use the kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest repo for kde 3.5.4 and it works for me
<gnomefreak> Philip5: as it should
<Philip5> yes
<Jucato_> akrus: the update for KDE 3.5.4 is in a special Kubuntu.org repository
<gnomefreak> i have 3.5.4 on my dapper pc and it runs and updates normally
<Jucato_> but KDE 3.5.4 in Kubuntu has some bugs in it. unless you're willing to work around those, you're probably better off with 3.5.3
<gnomefreak> if i understand him corrctly and as i told him the kde 3.5.4 repo is the only one that will give him updates for 3.5.4
<osh_> Jucato_: I'd say that's true for any software... ;-)
<MistaED> one bug is the update to hal broke a few things
<akrus> I love the bugs x) probably that's why I love to develop x_X
<Jucato_> osh_: no I really mean that there are known issues/bugs in KDE 3.5.4 in Kubuntu
<MistaED> it happened to me on two machines, but they were running gnome (i wanted the update to kaffeine)
<gnomefreak> Jucato_: i thought kaffine was fixed
<gnomefreak> ack not Jucato_ but MistaED
<Jucato_> but HAL and KDE 3.5.4 in Dapper still continue to not play w/ each other nicely...
<MistaED> gnomefreak: dad and i had no troubles with kaffeine, it was hal which busted my mouse and other usb things and dad's printer
<gnomefreak> MistaED: sounds like hal all right :)
<akrus> now downloading 3.5.4 :)
<Jucato_> MistaED: it's something about KDE 3.5.4 and Dapper's version of HAL. it's not present in Edgy
<MistaED> i just locked the dapper hal and all was well :)
<osh_> Hmm, I seem to have exim4 on my system...
<gnomefreak> you guys do know 3.5.4 will never officially make it into dapper right?
<Jucato_> gnomefreak: never officially in dapper-backports
<gnomefreak> nope
<Jucato_> but Kubuntu.org is as official as it gets
<gnomefreak> Jucato_: it will not be backported last i heard
<Jucato_> gnomefreak: I was confirming what you said, actually...
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> which inturn means that the problems that are in dapper adn 3.5.4 might not get fixed as fast as you may thing
<gnomefreak> think
<Jucato_> gnomefreak: actually Hobbsee already made a fix for one of the bugs :-D
* osh_ sort of likes the debian stable/testing/unstable philosophy. 
<Jucato_> and if I remember correctly, Riddel said he'd look into the HAL problem (probably after Edgy)
<gnomefreak> Jucato_: yes after edgy
<Jucato> darn! I never noticed I was on my alternate nick...
<gnomefreak> if anything like dapper few people will be using dapper after edgy release
<Jucato> yeah... I'm imagining Dapper to be the Sarge of Ubuntu.
<arejaytee> friggin remote desktop connect button wont change from being greyed out lol
<arejaytee> evening all :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> "friggin" preceded "(good) evening"
<arejaytee> apart from that it is a good evening lol
<Jucato> eheh
<arejaytee> google xvid for kaffiene
<arejaytee> ekkk sorry
<osh_> Tried edgy yesterday. The live-cd. Quite good. Beautiful new theme for kde. Some bugs in firefox and konqueror but I never got around to report those.
<arejaytee> hrmm hey when i try to share a folder and then go to configure sharing ive entered my password but its all greyed out too and wont let me select anything
<scott__> does anyone know if kubuntu has a speach recognition program for it?
<arejaytee> ur last name hooper?
<osh_> scott__: I've heard of it but never used any.
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I've made a transcript of the class about compiling. you might want to double check if I made some errors in your lecture :-D  http://jucato.multiply.com/journal/item/33
<arejaytee> how do i get xvids to work under kaffeine
<Jucato> arejaytee: libxine-extracodecs
<arejaytee> ta
<Icky_Flix> arejaytee: there is no "meta-package" in order to install every "non-free" codec?
<zorgluuu> i think easyubuntu is the closest
<zorgluuu> but i am not aware of any 'metapackage' doing it
<zorgluuu> good idea tho :)
<zorgluuu> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<atul> My audio has dissapeared after some dist-upgrade can anyone help?
<arejaytee> Jucato: i found out why apt-get and such stopped responding most of the time
<arejaytee> but know got another problem lol
<Jucato> arejaytee: so what was causing the problem w/ apt-get?
<arejaytee> i needed to place my isp dns server in instead of the router (its crap lol)
<Jucato> ah
<arejaytee> but now it keeps reverting back to the dns of 10.1.1.1
<flaccid> common prob
<flaccid> what brand router?
<arejaytee> dlink
<atul> Can anyone here help with audio?
<flaccid> bridged or switched?
<flaccid> routed rather
<arejaytee> and then updating and such stops and ive got to reset it back to the isp dns
<zorgluuu> arejaytee: it is somewhere in the dhcp config
<arejaytee> switched
<flaccid> you get timeouts on lookups?
<arejaytee> yeah
<flaccid> i hate that
<flaccid> i probably get it with mine
<flaccid> quite a few brands can't dns relay any good
<arejaytee> but everything else worked i could even open them in konqueror lol
<flaccid> especiall with load
<flaccid> 4.2.2.1 is a handy free dns server
<flaccid> public rather
<flaccid> easy to remember when ya need it
<zorgluuu> oh nice info
<arejaytee> oh ok thats cool
<zorgluuu> a lot of time my isp dns goes down
<flaccid> omg thats bad
<arejaytee> rofl thats sweet even my thinkpad buttons work, lol first time ive tested lol
<Icky_Flix> zorgluuu: don't they have other dns servers?
<zorgluuu> ?
<zorgluuu> i guess they have several yes
<zorgluuu> my point is for me as a customer, one or several, i dont get the reply :)
<zorgluuu> may not be due to my direct isp tho
<zorgluuu> once it was my whole country which went down
<zorgluuu> and when i say a lot, i would say 5 during the last months
<zorgluuu> month(without s)
<Dannilion> arejaytee: The reason I bought a Thinkpad was so I knew everything would work
<gnomefreak> Jucato: looks good
<arejaytee> lol cool
<Jucato> gnomefreak: thanks. I didn't miss anything?
<gnomefreak> not that i could tell
<Jucato> ok then. time to inform nalioth
<gan|y|med> hello
<Jucato> hi!
<sredna> Hm, kubuntu have disabled some very important parts of KDE, such as kwalletmanager and the korganizer alarm daemon :-(
<Jucato> sredna: actually, it's not...
<Jucato> they're still there
<Jucato> korganizer alarm demon will show up when you start Kontact or KOrganizer
<sredna> Jucato: Well, they are not autostarting as usual, so I have to take on the work of making them
<sredna> Jucato: But it did not autostart after that, because kubuntu edited the desktop file
<sredna> Probably similar with kwalletmanager
<Jucato> sredna: when you start Kontact, right-click on the korganizer icon on the system tray, and enable "Start reminder daemon at login"
<Jucato> well, these are Kubuntu defaults. they're free to do that right? probably some other distros have these 2 enabled by default. but that's them.
<sredna> Jucato: I did
<sredna> Now I can't find kwalletmanager
<Jucato> sredna: run kwalletmanager from Alt+F2
<sredna> Seems to do nothing
<gan|y|med> does anybody know sth. about php?
<sredna> Many folks in ##php I guess :)
<gan|y|med> i am there already
<Healot> #php requires nick registration huh
<zorgluuu> #fedora too
<zorgluuu> i dont get why
<zorgluuu> they claim it is some anti flood measure.. but i hardly ever see attacks on freenode
<sredna> Hm, kwalletmanager had just failed to open after my system crashed earlier..
<zorgluuu> sredna: switching distro is hard hey :)
<zorgluuu> imagine the people from window :)
<sredna> zorgluuu: I'm generally very happy with kubuntu, though there are som glitches
<sredna> Like differences from kde default configuration, which is annoying because it strikes me when I'm busy it appears.
<sredna> But hey, I installed apache + php + mysql last night, and it took < 5 minutes to get everything up running
<sredna> Most of which was spent securing mysql
<zorgluuu> i spent 5h reinstalling last night due to a glitch in the 810 xserver driver :)
<sredna> Eew :\
<soon> Hi there folks ... yesterday I installed xfce and later uninstalled it again ... but since then, my kubuntu seems to be messed up as far as char-maps go. Konqueror cannot display  correctly and K3B fails to copy files containing such letters to CD ....
<soon> what can I do?
<zorgluuu> no idea, i use american everywhere to avoid those issues
<soon> thats no really a very useful solution though :-)
<zorgluuu> nope :)
<arejaytee> grrrr why does it keep reverting back to 10.1.1.1 when ive told it something different!
<zorgluuu> !i18n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i18n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorgluuu> arejaytee: it is in the dhcp conf
<larson9999> when i browse the web with konqueror and open some links on pages, i get a message that asks me if i want to either save the link or open with another browser, in this case opera which is what i set for default.  what i'd like is for the web pages to open in the browser i'm using.  is there a way to do that without having to change a setting all the time?
<zorgluuu> the router give it the 10.1.1.1 when you get the address
<arejaytee> hrrm ill turn it off then, didnt think of that
<zorgluuu> arejaytee: well, told you like 30min ago :)
<arejaytee> lol prolly
<h3sp4wn> arejaytee: What is reverting to 10.1.1.1
<zorgluuu> his dns server
<zorgluuu> and 10.1.1.1 is his buggy router which act as dns proxy
<h3sp4wn> Fix the router or get a new one would be the sensible thing to do (or change the dhcp configuration to give out your isp's dns servers)
<fabri> ciao
<holy_cow> I think I'm coming over to the K side :)
<visik7> the K side of the power :)
<mattikoo> Hello. What services must be on running that reboot and shutdown runs right? Now when I try shutdown or reboot system will freeze.
<holy_cow> Ya
<holy_cow> I wasn't sure but the WM is just to dang pretty
<holy_cow> I have ubuntu and installed kde-core
<holy_cow> but its all kinds of confusing (with all my previous apps)
<holy_cow> I didn't do a very judicious job of installing and organizing. So I figure clean sweep
<holy_cow> tar'ing up my home dir now
<abattoir> holy_cow: installing kubuntu-desktop should take care of everything
<holy_cow> abattoir: negative. It had some unresolved deps or something
<holy_cow> kde-core worked.. but kubuntu-desktop did not.
<visik7> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> holy_cow: hmmm, that'd probably only get you the most basic stuff.
<holy_cow> abattoir: ja I nknow.
<holy_cow> So I'm doing a fresh install
<abattoir> holy_cow: oh, ok
<holy_cow> backing up now
<holy_cow> ;)
<dhq> hey all
<dhq> i have some problem with my opengl
<dhq> what do i do
<holy_cow> btw is Xgl able to run on KDE?
<holy_cow> i know gnome had it
<mattikoo> When I try shutdown or reboot kubuntu it will be freezed.
<dhq> holy_cow: i tried gl but it screwed my display etc
<dhq> holy_cow: sorry xgl
<dhq> holy_cow: i am using intel built in graphics are there any updates for it
<atul> I've lost my audio after a dist-upgrade, amarok seems happy but no sound! same with aplay
<dhq> ubotu: !graphics
<holy_cow> Ah. I'm using an atix700
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atul> can anyone help
<dhq> ubotu: !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> dhq: fishing?
<atul> Cananybody help with audio please?
<Tm_T> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<the-mouse> hi guys, i have one weird problem - i want to install splashy, and i use this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216597&highlight=install+splashy where it is said to add this repo in sources.list "deb http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/debian stable main", i add it, do apt-get update and then install splashy, but it says that it can't fing the package
<h3sp4wn> dhq: use aiglx on intel (there is no need for xgl)
<holy_cow> k well heres hoping the kubuntu goes as well as ubuntu did ;)
<dhq> h3sp4wn: aiglx is it like opengl
<dhq> Intel Graphic Drivers for Notebooks now Opensource!
<h3sp4wn> dhq: You can use compiz with aiglx (if that is why you wanted to run xgl)
<dhq> h3sp4wn: from where do i get aiglx is it there in adept
<h3sp4wn> dhq: You either search google for dapper packages (xserver-air rings a bell) or update to kubuntu edgy eft (where it is standard)
<dhq> ubotu: !edgy
<arejaytee_> is it worth going to edgy eft already? for a basic new user like myself?
<dismal_> How would I go about having things start on boot?  I've checked the forums but all my search terms are a wee bit too broad :/
<dhq> arejaytee_: whats in edgy
<the-mouse> can somebody help me? ^^^^
<dhq> ubotu: !edgy
<h3sp4wn> dhq: If you are messing with xgl (and using intel) I think (personally probably not the official view) that you would have less hassle with edgy (once its installed) due to not needing unofficial repositories
<abattoir> !edgy
<abattoir> AreJayTee: no its not :)
<AreJayTee> id love to give xgl a go, but i dont think this a21m thinkpad would like it lol
<AreJayTee> yeah didnt think so
<milco> i would like to install binutils for kubuntu (need it for the nvidia drivers)
<dhq> h3sp4wn: i am on a dell D505 lappy
<milco> should i use apt-get or dload them from the source and make/install them?
<h3sp4wn> dhq: If its intel you will get aiglx by default with edgy
<dhq> h3sp4wn:  wat is edgy
<milco> when i try: sudo apt-get install binutils rpm
<milco> 'cannot find package binutils'
<abattoir> milco: do you need a specific version
<abattoir> ??
<h3sp4wn> !upgrade
<milco> mwa, i would like to install the nvidia drivers - so a 'newer' version will do.. i guess
<abattoir> is ubotu dead?
<abattoir> !ubotu
<milco> kubuntu doesnt come with binutils included right?
<h3sp4wn> !info binutils
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: ubotu is dead...
<dhq> h3sp4wn: how do i get edgy
<milco> i tried google and the kubuntu pages, couldnt find any info
<abattoir> milco: you can get it with 'sudo apt-get install binutils'
<milco> so if anyone of you is kind enought to kick me into the right direction :)
<milco> lets see..
<h3sp4wn> dhq: Google for edgy knot 2 installation cd's is the easiest way (or get them from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<milco> abattoir: 'cannot find package binutils'
<milco> abattoir: do i need to setup apt-get, havent used it before
<milco> i just installed kubuntu (im not new to *nix)
<milco> always used sources/ports
<abattoir> milco: well, i'd expect it to be setup out of the box... could you check /etc/apt/sources.list to see if main is enabled?
<dhq> h3sp4wn: ie like i have to do another installation rite
<AreJayTee> have u done a sudo apt-get update?
<AreJayTee> milco: that is
<h3sp4wn> dhq: You could try upgrading but the chances are it will be pretty ugly at this moment (but there again using xgl from unofficial places is often ugly)
<milco> AreJayTee: package listings are red in now :)
<dhq> h3sp4wn: is edgy  better than drapper
<milco> trying sudo apt-get install binutils >> cannot find package again...
<MidMark> hi, I've a problem with kubuntu and a sis 740 integrated video card
<MidMark> since one day it say that there is no device found
<skavenge> anyone know what linux options i have for reading a .rb ebook file?
<andi_> I installed tvtime but when I tried to start it this came ---> http://pastebin.ca/160565
<MidMark> I've seen in but the xorg.conf wasn't touched and before worked ok!
<andi_> what can I do ?
<dhq> h3sp4wn:  i just want opengl to work i dont want xgl
<milco> why am i unable to do: sudo apt-get install binutils?
<milco> it always returns 'cannot find package binutils'
<skavenge> andi_: looks like you need to install some drivers for your video card in order for it to work, it lists what you need right in the error
<alien_ghost> hey guys
<h3sp4wn> dhq: I don't an intel card here so am not sure how to get opengl working on dapper
<milco> anyone using the nvidia drivers on kubuntu?
<alien_ghost> i am
<alien_ghost> milco: I am
<|brad|> as well as me
<alien_ghost> milco: use this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<milco> thankSS!! alien_ghost
<ERRY111> Can someone help me, I'm trying to install Amarok 1.4.2 but I keep encountering errors/
<skavenge> what error? how are you trying to install it?
<ERRY111> i do deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-142 dapper main
<holy_cow> =)
<milco> WITH every 'apt-get' i try i receive 'package not available'!
<milco> do i have to setup apt-get?
<ERRY111> well, first i do wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Healot> !repos
<milco> ahhh now i see how i can add aextra package sources
<ERRY111> and sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<skavenge> !info amarok
<ERRY111> as it says to do so before doing deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-142 dapper main
<abattoir> Healot, skavenge: ubotu is down
<skavenge> ERRY111: well mine was right in the regular repos, didnt need to do any of that
<Jucato> milco: you shouldn't have to add extra packages to install binutils. just make sure the the "main" repositories are enabled (no "#" at the beginning or not grayed out)
<ERRY111> yeah, i found mine in there too
<dismal_> What does this mean? "The utility is not in your PATH.  Please install it or contact your sys. admin."
<ERRY111> but it's just not installing
<holy_cow> how is konversation vs. xchat?
<dismal_> im trying to install a .deb
<dhq> h3sp4wn: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220736
<skavenge> ERRY111: well did you get an error? did you try to install with adept or?
<ERRY111> no, in the terminal
<milco> im installing the nvidia drivers whooohooo.. :), i had no inet during the installation (its a brand new machine, didnt plug the network cable yet)
<skavenge> ERRY111: do you have it installed already, an older version? have you tried just 'fetching updates' from adept? afaik there was an ubuntu-wide upgrade to 1.4.2
<milco> as i had no inet during the installation, it couldnt install security updates - can i do this myself now?
<the-mouse> hi guys, i have one weird problem - i want to install splashy, and i use this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216597&highlight=install+splashy where it is said to add this repo in sources.list "deb http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/debian stable main", i add it, do apt-get update and then install splashy, but it says that it can't fing the package
<ERRY111> there is an older version of amarok on my computer. yes i tried running adept to get updates, but there were no new updates
<Jucato> the-mouse: AFAIK, and based on my experience, Splashy doesn't work with the current kernel in Kubuntu
<the-mouse> why?
<milco> how do i restart kubuntu without restarting my machine?
<skavenge> ERRY111: have you run sudo apt-get update recently? then try to fetch updates?
<Jucato> the-mouse: I'm not sure. something about the kernel not having the proper options enabled
<Healot> the desktop, milco
<Healot> ?
<ERRY111> let me do that now
<the-mouse> milco, you can try [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace]  it does redtart only the x server
<milco> the-mouse: that is killing the x-server :P
<milco> well i just installed the nvidia drivers, its better to do a full reboot i think
<Jucato> milco: it will also kill everything that relies on X, which includes KDE
<milco> so they get proped
<Jucato> milco: actually, when you install the nvidia drivers, you should restart X
<milco> only restarting it?
<Jucato> milco: yes. after you have installed the driver and done "nvidia-xconfig" or "nvidia-glx-config enable" (i forgot the exact commands), you restart X
<skavenge> anyone know what linux options i have for reading a .rb ebook file?
<Healot> what's a .rb
<skavenge> an ebook file
<Healot> i know you said ebook, but what kind of ebook? who made such format?
<ERRY111> when i try deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-142 dapper main, it says bash: deb: command not found
<skavenge> Healot: no idea
<skavenge> ERRY111: that line needs to be added to /etc/apt/sources.list , its not a command line you run
<tackat> ERRY111: you've got to enter that line into /etc/apt/sources.list
<ERRY111> skavenge: how do i do that?
<skavenge> ERRY111: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list , and add it to the bottom and save
<ERRY111> ok i did that
<ERRY111> now what?
<octan> apt-get update
<octan> *sudo
<flox102> hallo
<ketsugi> How do I restart the sound drivers in KDE?
<flox102> :)
<skavenge> ERRY111: sudo apt-get update. then try and install i guess, are you following a guide or?
<ERRY111> im following http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.2.php
<duce> Hallo
<skavenge> i guess you'll have to sudo apt-get install amarok then or try to fetch updates again, though im not sure this is going to work if its not installing from the regular repos
<ERRY111> when i do sudo apt-get update, i get an error message that says could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ERRY111> and then some other text
<skavenge> you've got adept running to or some other instance of apt-get .. you can only run one at a  time
<ERRY111> ok
<ERRY111> ok i think i've got it now
<octan> ketsugi sudo killall artsd && artsd :)
<xtrm> hi
<xtrm> i have installed kubuntu for the first time
<xtrm> and i', loving it
<octan> xtrm, good for you :D
<MidMark> xorg doesn't start, please help me -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22526
<xtrm> i know theres a linux version of unreal tournament and i would like to install it in order to leave windows
<xtrm> anyone can help me??
<octan> xtrm, this is not a gaming channel
<xtrm> i've downloaded the demo but it doesn't work
<xtrm> i know
<xtrm> sry
<Hawkwind> MidMark: When did you last update your system ?
<octan> xtrm, proper xorg dirvers? gxl?
<xtrm> me?
<xtrm> today
<octan> not you
<xtrm> sry ok
<xtrm> lol
<MidMark> Hawkwind: don't know, it's my brother's notebook
<octan> he was talking to MidMark ;OP
<xtrm> dont know what xorg drivers are
<Hawkwind> MidMark: You need to try to do an update.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<xtrm> where can i find them??
<MidMark> Hawkwind: try now thanx
<octan> the channels?
<Hawkwind> MidMark: There was an xorg package that came out a couple of weeks ago that broke X.  There was a fix for it the next day
<octan> Hawkwind, that fix suxz,, it didnt work for me
<Hawkwind> octan: The update works for everyone as it updates your xorg package
<thompa> i cant seem to find my windows partition since upgrade
<octan> i tryed updating,,,, but when kdm startup then.. it blacks out..
<octan> so i had to go to a previous pak
<thompa> i can boot into windows fine though
<MidMark> Hawkwind: I have no gpg key...
<Hawkwind> MidMark: You don't need it.  It's just a warning
<MidMark> nope, it cannot continue
<MidMark> don't know for other errors now I check
<xtrm> where can i find the xorg package??
<thompa> cant find hda1 anywhere cant mount it either
<xtrm> or whats the command to update it?
<jari> auts wrong country
<xtrm> sry i'm a bit noob at this
<MidMark> Hawkwind: ok now he said that I cannot obatin the lock to /var/apt/dpkg/lock if I remember
<Hawkwind> MidMark: Do you have Adept open ?
<Hawkwind> MidMark: If so, you need to close it
<MidMark> nope, I have only console, do you remember? No xorg...
<milco> i tried the following to mount a ISO file > http://ubuntu-forums.nl/docu/kubuntugids-2.0.html#08008
<milco> but i get an error returned..
<Hawkwind> MidMark: You did use sudo ?
<milco> are there any compression utillities which i can use (to extract this iso?)
<Hawkwind> milco: sudo apt-get update
<milco> done that
<Hawkwind> Ermmm sorry milco
<MidMark> ah sorry two sudo
<Hawkwind> MidMark: Yes, sudo is needed both times
<milco> ahh k..
<duce> I have got a problem to install kubuntu. When I got to the point where I select which patition should be mountet and where I have got a problem: The patitions don't..."fit" together. For example qtparted tells: /dev/sdb6 is 24 GB - the installation tells me it is 950 MB
<Hawkwind> milco: mount -o loop -t iso9660 /full/path/to/foo.iso /mnt/some/mount/point/you/created
<thompa> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<milco> Hawkwind: tried that but it fails
<oslo> hi, i lost my system tray with teh kde icons and teh time ..how can i do to make it back ?
<Hawkwind> milco: What is the error ?
<Jucato> oslo: right-click on the panel and select Add Applet to Panel
<milco> Hawkwind: while i know that the iso is working
<milco> Hawkwind: the standard message for when mounting fails
<victor> ola
<victor> alguna xica
<milco> its rather long.. and in my local language :/
<Hawkwind> milco: Can you translate it and put it into pastebin ?
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<alumno_> hola
<victor> ola
<MidMark> Hawkwind: yesss, an xorg-core was missing, with update all ok Thanx!
<milco> Hawkwind: no - its THE standard error message of mount for when something fails
<alumno_> no hay ninguna nia
<alumno_> por hay
<ERRY111> I'm having a problem. When i try to run FrostWire, it will show loading but the program won't appear to be open
<victor> nosee creo que no
<milco> is there a tool for KDE which i can use to extract a iso?
<alumno_> pucha
<victor> tos ingleses
<milco> english please.. ffs
<alumno_> eeeeeeeee
<alumno_> no entiendo na
<milco> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zorgluuu> !es
<victor> yo tampoco
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hawkwind> MidMark: Glad to hear :)
<ERRY111> Can someone help?
<alumno_> Que dijo
<alumno_> ???
<victor> npi
<victor> ni puta ides
<alumno_> jajaj
<alumno_> No inglis
<zorgluuu> alumno_: victor: ???
<victor> edad?
<zorgluuu> !es
<alumno_> porfa
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zorgluuu> can you please talk in english, here
<ERRY111> This is not a spanish channel
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<oslo> Jucato> i don t have this option
<zorgluuu> if you prefere to talk in spanish, please go to the -es or -pt
<ERRY111> Can someone help me with FrostWire
<ERRY111> ?
<Jucato> oslo: right-click on an empty part of the panel?
<skavenge> ERRY111: what about it?
<ERRY111> It won't open
<ERRY111> I've just installed it and now it won't open
<skavenge> ERRY111: do you have java installed?
<oslo> i don't have the Add a panel option ...
<ERRY111> i don't think so. where would i get java
<skavenge> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Jucato> oslo: err.. Add Applet to Panel
<skavenge> ERRY111: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre, as long as the multiverse repository is activated
<victor> ai algun espaol
<oslo> Jucato> i dont have this one ..im on a french version
<victor> como?
<Jucato> oslo: that would be the first option from the top when you right-click a panel?
<alumno_> puro ingleses
<victor> xd si
<zorgluuu> mouaouaoua
<oslo> Jucato> 4 me the first is add a folder ...but i do alt+F2 and i exex kicker and it came back
<Jucato> oslo: have you tried the French channels? I'm not sure how to translate that into French...
<pointy> so, anyone upgraded to konversation 1.0 yet?
<oslo> Jucato> its fine now its ok thanks to the kubuntu french channel, but it was the entire tray who disapeared, not only few applets...have a nice day
<pointy> the changelog is insanely long :)
<Jucato> oslo: ah. I misinterpreted your problem. sorry...
<milco> kubuntu doesnt come with gcc?
<skavenge> milco: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<milco> thanks a million :-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Jucato> heh
<ERRY111> FrostWire still won't run. And i've got the newest version of java running
<milco> Jucato: ?
<Jucato> so many ))) :D
<milco> 'cant find X-includes' :(
<skavenge> ERRY111: run it from commandline and see if you get an error
<milco> Jucato: what is a men without a good C compiler huh? you tell me :P
<ERRY111> How do i do that?
<skavenge> milco: try !compile in thee channel, will give you the wiki link for the package names of the x includes etc
<milco> i have a ISO file which is in a different format then iso9660 im afraid
<skavenge> ERRY111: open a terminal and type 'frostwire'
<milco> is there something like ultraiso/maginiso or isobuster for linux?
<ERRY111> i got an error
<skavenge> saying?
<ERRY111> that i need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x
<ERRY111> or newer from www.java.com
<skavenge> hm
<skavenge> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<skavenge> ERRY111: try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<ERRY111> it says sun-java5-bin is already the newest version.
<g-henna> hi everyone
<milco> !compile
<g-henna> i have a problem: just since 15 minutes, every time i login to kde, i get shown to 'first-login' screen, where i am supposed to select language etc.
<skavenge> ERRY111: it must want the blackdown one, try sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<g-henna> although my ~/.kde folder is fine, i have my files, my desktop icons and everything
<g-henna> what is it that causes this screen to appear and where can i disable this?
<ERRY111> Nope, FrostWire still won't load
<ERRY111> !FrostWire
<skavenge> i would maybe try making sure what java is being used, instructions to set it are on the link under the !java bang in the channel, or trying an x restart
<skavenge> i only have the blackdown one installed and it seems to run for me
<jmichaelx> can anyone tell me which repo needs to be anabled to get libvisual-0.4-plugins ?
<skavenge> !info libvisual-0.4-plugins
<ubotu> libvisual-0.4-plugins: Audio visualization framework plugins. In component amarok, is optional. Version 0.4.0.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 (dapper-imbrandon), package size 126 kB, installed size 433 kB
<Healot> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<skavenge> !dapper-imbrandon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dapper-imbrandon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmichaelx> hmm
<skavenge> it looks like its on imbrandon's repo or something
<skavenge> !imbrandon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imbrandon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skavenge> i dont know the link though
<jmichaelx> yeah... i will have to figure out what that is. he has a webiste
<jmichaelx> website*
<jmichaelx> it is no biggie, i am just trying to get visualizations to work in amarok
<knob> hello all
<octan> hi
<knob> i've just extracted ndiswrapper using tar xvzf ndiswrapper-1.7.tar.gz
<archangel_> what sup folks
<archangel_> shalom
<knob> i cd into it
<knob> but there is no make file
<knob> or make install or however u do it
<knob> anyonegots any ideas?
<archangel_> I need some help with setting a printer
<Jucato> knob: there might be a README or INSTALL file there that would give you instructions?
<archangel_> my printer is in the list but still wants to print to file
<milco> does kubuntu come with a bittorrent client?
<archangel_> yes
<Jucato> milco: yes. KTorrent
<Jucato> milco: you can upgrade KTorrent to the latest version (2.0.1) by enabling the dapper-backports line in your sources.list
<milco> big thanks Jucato!! :)
<Jucato> don't I get :))))))) too? hehehe! kidding
<milco> i think that ive enabled those..
<Jucato> you might want to. KTorrent 2.0.1 has some bug fixes
<milco> i already gave a :-))))))))))))))) and a million thanks, but no big one jet
<milco> feel honored k!
<milco> ;D
<Jucato> heheh
<jmichaelx> is there a way to dist-upgrade to edgy at this point?
<archangel_> Jucato: could help me with my printer setup?
<Jucato> archangel_: unfortunately I can't... I don't even have a printer myself... so I'm not the person that could help... :(
<skavenge> btw ktorrent 2.0.2 kubuntu debs are on thier website ..
<archangel_> Jucato: ahh, ok thanx dude
<Jucato> skavenge: aah nice! but I prefer to be on the safe side and use the reps. ehehe :D
<skavenge> np just thought id mention
<Jucato> yeah thanks for mentioning it too
<httpdss> jmichaelx, yes just change the repos to edgy ..
<jmichaelx> httpdss: ty
<Jucato> er.. I wouldn't recommend that
<xtrm> hi
<xtrm> need help plz
<xtrm> unable to update my nvidia drivers
<Jucato> jmichaelx: are you trying to upgrade your main system to edgy?
<archangel_> can anyone offer any help to setup a printer?
<httpdss> jmichaelx, wouldnt recommend it either ...
<Jucato> jmichaelx: you can either install Edgy through something like VMWare or Qemu, or install it on a separate partition.
<jmichaelx> httpdss: the PC i am using at the moment is one i use to experiment on....an old P3
<Jucato> jmichaelx: or that :D
<Jucato> jmichaelx: edgy-backports don't contain anything yet, so you can safely disable/comment them out
<jmichaelx> ok, thanks for the tips :-D
<xtrm> sysinfo
<xtrm> Sysinfo for 'xtrm-desktop': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2800+ at 2088 MHz (4180 bogomips), , RAM: 440/503MB, 100 proc's, 21.33min up
<Jucato> xtrm: what do you mean by "can't upgrade"?
<Jucato> s/upgrade/update
<httpdss> jmichaelx, well then ... go ahead .. the usplash can be impresive :P
<knob> do u need to be under root to use the 'make' or 'make install' command because when i do sudo -i to get into root it doesnt ask for the password
<jmichaelx> sysinfo
<Jucato> knob: not make, but "sudo make install" but I don't recommend using "make install"
<Jucato> knob: use "checkinstall" instead, after you have done "make". (you need to install the "checkinstall" packages first)
<knob> what do u use then
<jmichaelx> how do you get that sysinfo to work? lol
<staj> heloo
<evert> Hello , is there a way to get my 'creative zen microphoto' working under linux ? I need the music that's stored on it :)
<Jucato> knob: here's a quick guide in compiling using ./configure, make, and checkinstall: http://jucato.multiply.com/journal/item/33
<Jucato> jmichaelx: type in /sysinfo
<knob> jucato: cheers
<jmichaelx> ahh, ty
<knob> i shall check it out
<jmichaelx> Sysinfo for 'kubuntu2': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: PentiumIII(Katmai) at 498 MHz (998 bogomips), , RAM: 373/376MB, 109 proc's, 13.52h up
<Jucato> knob: the advantage of using checkinstall is that checkinstall will make a .deb file for you and automatically install the package. and you can easily remove that package by doing "dpkg -r <package>"
<knob> nice one jacto
<knob> jucato
<knob> thing is
<knob> after running apt-get install build-essential checkinstall it cant find either package
<knob> i think so,
<knob> somethings wronghere
<fdoving> they are already installed, if that's what you mean.
<Daskreech2_> Blast
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<winXperts> sysinfo
<Kr4t05> Question.
<Kr4t05> Say I wanted to get Fluxbox. Would I be able to apt-get install fluxbuntu-desktop yet?
<Jucato> Kr4t05: I don't think a package like that exists yet
<Kr4t05> Bah/
<Jucato> but you can probably apt-get install fluxbox
<Jucato> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<fdoving> Kr4t05: you can apt-get install fluxbox though.
<fdoving> !info fluxbox dapper
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<skavenge> it doesnt, being worked on as we speak afaik though
<fdoving> !info fluxbox edgy
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (edgy), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<DaSkreech> skavenge: Serious?
<DaSkreech> skavenge: That's kind of silly isnt' it?
<knob> jucato: u about mate?
<skavenge> about fluxbuntu? yeah theres a team working on it now
<DaSkreech> skavenge: And no one thinks that's silly?
<skavenge> *shrug* i dunno apparently someone wants it if theres a team on it and ppl are asking if the option is there, i dont use it myself
<Kr4t05> DaSkreech: fluxbuntu exhists for the same reasons as Xubuntu
<BluesKaj> !TV Tuner Dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TV Tuner Dapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05> Some people just like fluxbox more. Also, it uses less resources than even XFCE (in some cases)
<DaSkreech> Kr4t05: Xubuntu can almost be considered a desktop I'm not so sure about Fluxbox
<Kr4t05> !mythtv > BluesKaj
<Jucato> Xfce IS a desktop
<Kr4t05> DaSkreech: Oh well, I'm just looking for an environment I can use when I game.
<DaSkreech> Kr4t05: TWM! :)
<BluesKaj> Kr4t05, yeah got it thx
<Kr4t05> DaSkreech: pardon?
<DaSkreech> Kr4t05: Joke :)
<Kr4t05> Oh
<Kr4t05> Ok
<Kr4t05> BRB
<Healot> i hope CDE is libre, someday, this one ugly desktop that I love
<DaSkreech> Healot: Serious?
<DaSkreech> You like CDE?
<Healot> yeah
<Healot> my first desktop, for Sun's sake
<Healot> crikey!
<archangel_> can anyone here setup a printer?
<DaSkreech> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<archangel_> thanx I'll try again
<knob> jucato?
<knob> jucato: u about
<Jucato> knob: yep. just got back
<knob> soz man
<knob> but sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<knob> doesnt work for some reason
<knob> cant find em
<sephzero> hello :( anyone can help? :(
<Jucato> knob: have you been able to install anything using apt-get or Adept?
<knob> umm
<knob> not under apt
<Jucato> knob: your repositories might still be disabled, that's why apt couldn't find those packages
<knob> ahh
<knob> how do i enable them?
<Jucato> specifically the "main" repositories
<Jucato> knob: you can launch Adept (from K Menu > System) then go to the Adept menu and select Manage Repositories
<knob> it wasnt plugged onto the network during install and said something about trying apt
<Jucato> knob: yeah. your repositories will be disabled if you installed without an internet connection
<knob> could this be related to the make or make install of ndiswrapper?
<Jucato> knob: you won't be able to compile anything without build-essential
<TheFuzzball> hello, how do I open KDM in Xnest?
<knob> how do i enable the reps?
<knob> i;'m in adept
<DaSkreech> !ask > sephzero
<knob> then adept/manage
<naegling23> does anyone know anything about libmtp?
<DaSkreech> TheFuzzball: Install Xnest?
<sephzero> i have problems with installing libs and programs..
<sephzero> i've just installed kubuntu:)
<TheFuzzball> DaSkreech: I have, what would be the command after?
<Jucato> knob: you will see some grayed out lines. to enable lines, you right-click on them and select Enable. you need to enable these lines:
<jan___> hello guys
<DaSkreech> sephzero: What are your problems??
<jan___> i am new to linux on kubuntu
<Jucato> those starting with "deb" (not deb-src) and have "main restricted" near the end EXCEPT "dapper-backports"
<DaSkreech> TheFuzzball: not sure I never got that far :)
<sephzero> i've tried to install vlc
<jan___> i have a file in windows c:
<jan___> i need to copy that to /var
<sephzero> doin this.. sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd
<jan___> how do i do that
<sephzero> like the official website of vlc tells to do..
<jan___> i have a dual boot disk
<DaSkreech> jan___: can you check under /media to see if your hard drive is mounted there?
<sephzero> but it gave me errors..about libraries do not able to be installed
<jan___> ok daskreech ill try that
<DaSkreech> sephzero: Can You pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<knob> worked it out cheetd
<DaSkreech> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> sephzero: I think that you may not have some repos enabled
<sephzero> ok..
<sephzero> i try
<jan___> daSkreech : there is nothing in mnt
<DaSkreech> jan___: /media
<jan___> sorry :)
<Jucato> knob: once you have done that, click on Apply at the bottom, then Fetch Updates at the top
<knob> jucato: i'm trying to be very careful about updates
<Jucato> knob: in that case, just enable this one particular line
<knob> basically, the reason i resinstalled was it seemed an update knocked out my wireless card
<Jucato> knob: "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted"
<sephzero> wait..i think i've enabled them right now :)
<sephzero> it seems to be installed right now :)
<sephzero> being installed*
<milco> my 400GB external drive gets a 'usb-stick' icon on my desktop.. this is kinda gay :P
<jan___> daSkreech :
<jan___> there are no files in media as well, just two files called cdrom and cdrom0 and nothing inside that
<milco> how do i change the default icon for this media?
<knob> jucato: i'm trying to be very careful about updates
<knob> jucato: opps ive enabled that one and it still cant find the packages
<sephzero> installed! :D
<sephzero> to add mp3 support? :(
<Jucato> knob: did click on Apply (at the bottom) then Fetch Updates (at the top)?
<jan___> daSkreech : any ideas
<sephzero> i've tried to do it..but it is not enabled :(
<knob> yeh, do i then have to install updates
<knob> sorry for the newbie replies
<knob> kubuntu was working great until one day the wireless stopped but i only use it for net/office
<Jucato> knob: fetch updates is the same as "sudo apt-get update", you don't actually install anything.
<sephzero> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> knob: you are just updating your apt
<knob> ok kool
<jan___> hey guys any help on copying a file from my dual boot win to linux
<DaSkreech> jan___: Ok can you go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Disk and File systems
<jan___> ok D
<DaSkreech> sephzero: Good picking up :)
<knob> ran the update
<knob> still cant find package
<knob> s
<Jucato> er...
<jan___> DaSkreech : i am in disk ad file system  what do i do now..
<klerfayt> package name that let's me change kdm theme?
<Jucato> knob: using pastebin, can you paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> jan___: Do you see your Windows hard drive?
<jan___> yup
<DaSkreech> Ok is there a green dot beside it?
<jan___> no
<knob> jucato:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22534
<sephzero> yes!!!
<sephzero> mp3 support added! ;)
<sephzero> anyone of u connects Playstation Portable with Kubuntu?
<jan___> there are two green dots beside my linux partition
<DaSkreech> jan___: Want to just do a quick mount then?
<jan___> how would i do that
<DaSkreech> sephzero: good question
<sephzero> i connect it
<Jucato> knob: ah I see, try switching the "gb." to "uk."
<sephzero> but i have problems :(
<DaSkreech> jan___: make a Directory that you want to mount it to
<knob> on everyone?
<Healot> sephzero: just plug, and the psp will mount as a disk ;-
<sephzero> yes
<sephzero> but i have problems removing files from psp using ubuntu filebrowser
<sephzero> and problems transferring files from ubuntu to psp using ubuntu..
<jan___> daskreech: i am new to linux, sorry about the stupid question, how do i make dir
<sephzero> transfers from psp to ubuntu working great anyway
<knob> jucato: its downloading them now
<knob> the files u recommened
<Jucato> good
<DaSkreech> jan___: From the command line you can just mkdir /path/to/folder
<jan___> daskreech : ok ive mad a dir what do i do next
<DaSkreech> I'm guessing it's an NTFS drive?
<jan___> i think so
<will> Hi, i cant log in to my su account can anyone tell me the default password?
<sephzero> see u later :)
<w1w1t0m1> hello, I want to install vim 7, I tried http://www.freshnet.org/debian/dapper/vim7/ but I get error message after installing all of those .deb files (instead of vim-all and vim-gnome ...i use kubuntu). can anybody help?
<jan___> daskreech : how do i get to mnt it the directory
<Healot> there isn't any password for user root, for default install
<Healot> !root > will
<w1w1t0m1> ...i get error message by starting gvim...
<DaSkreech> jan___: can you look at the drive in Disk and File systems and under the coloumn type tell me what file system it is?
<will> i type su in the console, it says password:i typed root and !root and nothing happens it says no..
<Healot> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> heh beat me to it
<DaSkreech> will: It's asking for YOUR password
<obf213> l
<DaSkreech> And use sudo su
<Jucato> DaSkreech: isn't sudo -i more recommended?
<jan___> daskreech: under the column type it only says ext3 swap and auto in descending order
<DaSkreech> Yeah yeah :)
<DaSkreech> jan___: ..
<DaSkreech> jan___: no vfat fat32 or NTFS?
<jan___> nope
<ubuntux1> i wanna prelink only firefox in kubuntu....how do i do this?
<jan___> daskreech : it dosent say anything lile fat or ntfs
<DaSkreech> Jucato: is there a file with a list of all the Devices attached to the system. Mounted or not?
<knob> jucato: lol i've got another prob if u got 2 ticks?
<Jucato> err.. not really sure
<Jucato> err... gtg
<DaSkreech> Jucato: haha OK later
<knob> ok
<knob> np
<DaSkreech> jan___: can You pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<knob> cheers for your help earlier
<DaSkreech> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<knob> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22535
<knob> can someone look @ my pastebin and tell me what i'm doing wrong
<jan___> daskreech:
<jan___> isk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<jan___> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<DaSkreech> jan___: Use pastebin
<jan___> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jan___>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jan___> /dev/sda1               1         509     4088511   12  Compaq diagnostics
<DaSkreech> jan___: Stoppppp :)
<jan___> /dev/sda2   *         510        7519    56307825    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<jan___> /dev/sda3            7520       14302    54484447+  83  Linux
<jan___> /dev/sda4           14303       14593     2337457+   5  Extended
<jan___> /dev/sda5           14303       14593     2337426   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<jan___> Disk /dev/sdb: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
<jan___> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4864 cylinders
<jan___> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jan___>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jan___> /dev/sdb1               2        4863    39054015    f  W95 Ext'd
<jan___> ok :)
<DaSkreech> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> Paste it there and then give me the resulting URL
<Healot> wtf
<DaSkreech> Healot: Ignorance :) Let it die
<jan___> wheres paste bin :)
<DaSkreech> Look up. It's the URL that ubotu gave
<staj> alguem trabalha com linux 64bits
<Healot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Healot> or was it espanol?
<Admiral_Chicago> its spanish
<jan___> daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22537
<DaSkreech> jan___: Thanks
<Healot> portugese and spanish really confuse me...
<jan___> daskreech: wow lot to learn on linux :)
<Admiral_Chicago> actually it is portugse.
<Admiral_Chicago> and i can't spell
<knob> i;m having a prob with this
<knob> oot@knob-laptop:~/ndiswrapper-1.7# make
<DaSkreech> jan___: You have two drives in the machine?
<knob> make -C driver
<knob> make[1] : Entering directory `/root/ndiswrapper-1.7/driver'
<Admiral_Chicago> i was confused because i thought there was a typo
<knob> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build;
<Admiral_Chicago> knob, stob!
<knob>   give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path>             argument to make
<knob> make[1] : *** [prereq_check]  Error 1
<knob> make[1] : Leaving directory `/root/ndiswrapper-1.7/driver'
<knob> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<knob> root@knob-laptop:~/ndiswrapper-1.7#
<Admiral_Chicago> stop
<knob> can anyone tell me why @ all as its doing my head in
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jan___> one hard drive and one usb plugged in..
<Admiral_Chicago> use that from now on
<Hawkwind> knob: Don't paste to the channel please.  Use the pastebin
<DaSkreech> Ah. Hmm ok Which one is windows on?
<httpdss> knob, any reason you dont do it the m-a way ??
<knob> admiral_chicago: mate would u mind having a look @ this for me please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22535
<Hawkwind> knob: Do you have build-essential installed ?
<jan___> daskreech : do you want me to remove the usb and send u the link again
<knob> i do have build essentyial installed
<knob> just installed it
<DaSkreech> jan___: Which one is windows on?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea man i'll look it
<knob> just checked, build-essential definatly done
<jan___> daskreech: sda2 is win
<Admiral_Chicago> knob, have you tried this with a different kernel?
<knob> ummm
<knob> i've just installed kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> that is the only thing i can think of, but i don't do much wireless stuff
<staj> eu tambem estou com o ubuntu
<staj> mas devido nao ter muitos sw pra compilacao 64 bits
<knob> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<staj> fica meio complicado de usar
<jan___> daskreech : w95 fat32 is windows
<httpdss> that is definitelly not spanish ... its portugues
<DaSkreech> jan___: Ok I'm going to assume that the NTFS section is the C:
<DaSkreech> jan___: ok If you say so :)
<knob> admiral_chicago: on that site it says about headers and kernal in the first paragraph but i cant work out whats it's on about
<Healot> i told you it was portugese ;-
<staj> iam sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> knob, yea hold on
<Admiral_Chicago> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<knob> cheers
<Admiral_Chicago> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<DaSkreech> jan___: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /path/to/folder
<Healot> or
<Healot> !br
<Admiral_Chicago> knob, let me take a look
<staj> thanks
<knob> kk
<knob> cheers
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Jucato still is ab it mad about that
<Jucato> just got back...
<Jucato> mad about what?
<DaSkreech> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<gil> i want to copy protect a cd that i burned
<gil> how do i do that in dapper
<gil> ?
<Jucato> aaah
<DaSkreech> gil: You mean so that noone will delete that files from it?
<Admiral_Chicago> knob, you need a higher kernel
<Admiral_Chicago> you have 2.6.1 and you need at least 2.6.6
<knob> ok
<Jucato> DaSkreech: seems like our LoCo team leader doesn't care/mind about it
<knob> so i need to upgrade
<DaSkreech> Jucato: You wrote them?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: that response for !ph?
<DaSkreech> Si
<jan___> daskreech : wow great man... thanks a bunch i can see the win dir in linux
<Admiral_Chicago> knob,  scartch that
<knob> no?
<DaSkreech> jan___: Yup. You can mount any file system like that
<DaSkreech> jan___: Even CD images on the drive
<jan___> daskreech: thanks a lot for the immense patience :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no. I brought up the matter to our LoCo leader, but said, it wouldn't matter if we changed that response
<DaSkreech> jan___: If you want you can cahnge some thigns so that it always mounts on start up
<gil> DaSkreech: no i want to copy protect a cd that i am about to burn
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Huh? How was that justified?
<gil> want no one to burn it
<jan___> how would i do that
<knob> admiral_chicago: mate?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I don't know with him. I didn't argue...
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on
<knob> ok cheers
<knob> :d
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm having to fight with this window
<jan___> daskreech : how would i change somting when it starts up
<DaSkreech> jan___: I think that you can just enable it in Disk and Filesystems
<Jucato> knob: you can use the Tab completion so you won't have trouble spelling people's nicks. type in "Adm" then press [Tab] 
<knob> Jucato: ahh sweet never knew that
<DaSkreech> jan___: You may want to man fstab for more control
<Jucato> sure no problem. btw, Admiral_Chicago might know this stuff better. so I'll leave you in his capable hands. alright with you?
<knob> yup
<knob> :D
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, not really, i don't know too much about this
<Jucato> I have to go to sleep soon, anyway... almost 1am :D
<Admiral_Chicago> but it looks like a kernel problem
<knob> did u check that site Admiral_Chicago?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Night Jucato Of the Beautiful Women ;o)
<Jucato> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> but knob on the wiki about ndiswrapper it says you need a recent kernel
<Admiral_Chicago> 2.6.6 or better
<knob> i have 2.6.15 dont ui
<knob> i?
<Admiral_Chicago> you have 2.6.15
<Admiral_Chicago> yen
<jan___> daskreech: thanks a lot
<Admiral_Chicago> so you might want to investigate how to update your kernel past what the repos
<knob> Admiral_Chicago:  what does that mean then
<Admiral_Chicago> repos have
<DaSkreech> jan___: Sure come back here if you need anythign
<Admiral_Chicago> !kernel
<knob> isnt it something to do with the linking that it talks about
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Admiral_Chicago> that too
<knob> i dont know if this is a ndiswrapper issue but an install issue full stop?
<Admiral_Chicago> but first the kernel, then the linking
<Admiral_Chicago> go to chi.ubuntu-us.org
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a forum there, leave me a message
<Admiral_Chicago> knob, i have to go to class though
<Admiral_Chicago> ttul
<knob> ok man cheers for that
<Hawkwind> If the page says he needs atleast a 2.6.6 kernel and he has 2.6.15 why would he need to upgrade his kernel ?
<Admiral_Chicago> becaue 6 > 15
<Hawkwind> 2.6.15 is definitely higher than 2.6.6
<Admiral_Chicago> err
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm retarted
<Admiral_Chicago> ignore me
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, can you helyp
<Admiral_Chicago> help him, i have to go
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: I can certainly try :)
<skavenge> ndiswrapper is on the cd, in the ndiswrapper-utils package
<skavenge> so you shouldnt have to install it off sourceforge anyway
<Jucato> Hawkwind is great. listen to him :D
<knob> i do appreciate any help
<knob> it's ma headache things like this
<knob> before i reinstalled kubuntu it just seemed to work, installing things, wireless etc etc, i think an upgrade knockedm out my wireless and for love nor money i couldnt get it to work again
<sean> anyone there ?
<Hawkwind> sean: No
<knob> lol
<sean> lol
<Jucato> lol?
<knob> Hawkwind: have u managed to see my pastebin?
<Jucato> catching up with 179 unread feeds...
<sean> I could do with some  help  if anyone  wants to hear my problem
<Hawkwind> knob: I haven't used ndiswrapper in well over a year, thankfully, so I'm not familiar enough with it anymore.
<Hawkwind> knob: But what you need to do is install ndiswrapper from the Ubuntu repos, and not compile it from source
<knob> is this an ndiswrapper issue?
<knob> is it available under repos?
<Hawkwind> knob: Give me your pastebin URL again
<Hawkwind> knob: Absolutely
<Hawkwind> sean: Just ask your question
<lupine_85> Hawkwind: the repository's ndiswrapper is 1.8 -  sf.net is up to 1.23
<knob> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22535
<Hawkwind> knob: ndiswrapper-utils - Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper
<knob> Hawkwind: ok it's installed.. what the hell i was messing around with a manual install i will never know
<Hawkwind> knob: When you do the 'make' command you need to supply the path to your sources on that line as well
<knob> i'vb
<Hawkwind> knob: Ah ok.  Now you should follow the ndiswrapper how-to then
<knob> ok cool
<knob> cheers
<sean> ok...   /dev/dsp   is busy or inuse  apparantly  so  i cant   get  any sound...  I   tried removing  /dev/dsp  and  using " ./MAKEDEV audio"  and  it   temporarily  fixed it  now  the  same thing  has  happened only   this time ./MAKEDEV audio  doesn't  help ???
<knob> wish me luck
<dvayanu> someone managed to connect sonyericson P900 with kdepim?
<Hawkwind> sean: Have you tried fuser -k /dev/dsp ?  You might need to prefix it with sudo
<sean>  no
<Hawkwind> sean: I think removing /dev/dsp is probably the wrong thing to do.  Assuming you mean you have deleted it
<sean> yes i deleted it  (  read on a forum that it was a solution))
<nathan> Hi all, 1st time irc user here... quick question, is this an appropriate forum to ask a kde/Qt programming question in?
<abattoir> nathan: i guess #kde-devel or #qt
<Hawkwind> nathan: Possibly.  Ask the question, if it's not we might redirect you
<nathan> cheers :)
<abattoir> nathan: there is also qt-forum.org, which is pretty active :)
<abattoir> nathan: anyways, what was your question?
<sean> What does  " fuser -k /dev/dsp "  do ?
<leonrott> kubuntu will have xgl support in the system settings???
<lupine_85> sean: tells you who/what is using the file /dev/dsp
<nathan> well, just trying to do some file handling using Qt and I'm getting the following: main.cpp:21: error: IO_ReadOnly was not declared in this scope
<lupine_85> man fuser will give you more info
<Hawkwind> sean: It kills anything that is using /dev/dsp
<sean> i got  no  reply  once  i typed it in
<Hawkwind> fuser -m tells you *who* is using it
<lupine_85> ah, -k :)
<nathan> its a real basic bit of file handling, straight from Qt tutorial code
<Hawkwind> sean: You won't get a reply
<lupine_85> gotcha
<abattoir> nathan: hmm, ok
<sean> hawkwind :  still nothing
<sean> here is the error ...
<sean> Sound server informational message:
<sean> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<sean> device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or resource busy)
<sean> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<angasule> !add user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add user - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nathan> created project with qmake -project; qmake and then make.
<knob> Hawkwind: ummm i think i may have a bit of a prob, think i need 1.7
<sean> any other ideas ?
<knob> do u think i could get the 1.7 by repoS?
<DaSkreech> leonrott: Where did you hear that?
<lupine_85> knob: ther repos has 1.8 in
<nathan> I've #included qfile, instantiated a qfile object and used it earlier but when it hits the following is when it dies: if( !f.open( IO_ReadOnly ) )
<lupine_85> as for why it wouldn't compile when you tried last... it's because you  ran "ln -s /usr/src/linux-<2.6.15-26-386> /lib/modules/VERSION/bu"
<akrus> hello everyone :)
<akrus> can someone tell me about this
<knob> lupine_85: and not the end version /VERSION/???
<lupine_85> ...that's not a command. First, get rid of the < and >. Secondly, it's /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build
<akrus> I have the Card Reader. I inserted my SD card, Linux detected it okay, but in 'My Pictures' there're many images missing. How to find them? :)
<sean> hawkwind -   what else can i try ?
<lupine_85> if you're using the linux headers instead of the linux source, then you should have /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<knob> ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.15-26-386 /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build
<knob> like that?
<lupine_85> yes, assuming your kernel is 2.6.15-26-386, and you've got the linux source (rather than the linux headers) installed
<knob> shall i change it to headers
<lupine_85> yes - so ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build
<Hawkwind> sean: I really don't know.  Sound is not my strong point
<lupine_85> why are you trying ndiswrapper 1.7, anyway?
<lupine_85> 1.23 is the latest version
<leonrott> kubuntu will have xgl support in the system settings???
<knob> lupine_85: because the set of instructions that i have that worked before are for 1,7
<knob> i've got 1.8 installed under reps but it's giving me erros when i add the drivers
<lupine_85> ah, ok
<skavenge> leonrott: when? not in edgy no i dont think so
<lupine_85> stick with what you know to work :)
<sean> hawk   i just  did  Isof | grep dsp   and  got this .....
<sean> bayonne.b  8303       root   11u      CHR       14,3                9836 /dev/dsp (deleted)
<skavenge> knob: whate error is 1.8 giving you?
<knob> can i paste the small amount or do i need to use pastebin?
<leonrott> skavenge: mandriva have support in kdecontrol and looks very good
<skavenge> if its more than a line or so you need to pastebin
<skavenge> leonrott: well afaik ubuntu wont
<leonrott> skavenge: i want it in my kubuntu hehe
<DaSkreech> leonrott: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<adz21c> anyone have any idea why when I try to play a DVD (or probably anything for that matter) with 4.0 and up audio set in xine it says "Audio device unavailable. Device is Busy()"?
<knob> skavenge: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22539
<leonrott> skavenge: i am waiting for real support for xgl in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> leonrott: But I think that they need hackers fo System Settings so If you want to volunteer :)
<skavenge> thats the point
<skavenge> its not ubuntu's doing is kde's, so mandriva has obviously done something to thier kde version
<CatSoup> What do I do if xine can't initialize any audio drivers?
<DaSkreech> skavenge: So does Kubuntu
<knob> skavenge: any ideas mate?
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<skavenge> knob: what command are you using to install the drivers? are are you sure your using the right ones?
<leonrott> DaSkreech: hehehe i  like it but i'm not a hacker hehehe
<DaSkreech> Ahhh We need a !ksound
<knob> skavenge: ndiswrapper -i
<skavenge> DaSkreech: so does kubuntu what?
<DaSkreech> leonrott: Well If you are interested in it. Can't kill you to look at ti :)
<DaSkreech> skavenge: Make it's own changes to KDE
<DaSkreech> Like System Settings :)
<skavenge> DaSkreech: yeah my point was i hadn't heard anything about them adding an option to system settings
<dhq> ubotu: !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<skavenge> knob: just ndiswrapper -i or ndiswrapper -i driver.inf?  you need to specify the .inf file
<dhq> is edgy is the next version after drapper
<knob> skavenge: yeh i'm specifing with the directory name and driver
<DaSkreech> skavenge: as I said they need hackers for systems settings. There are some bugs in it I want out as well
<Jucato> DaSkreech: it'd be great if you could file the bugs or vote/confirm on existing ones
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I was trying to hunt it down on LP but There was some confusion on that and I let ti go then forgot about it
<DaSkreech>  Still annoys me though
<Jucato> DaSkreech: which one? I might have come across it
<DaSkreech> One is that when you search it greys out selections though they are still active
<__osh__> Jucato: I find that sort of annoying too. I've got a bunch of bugs waiting to be confirmed (or marked as duplicates if my search was poor).
<DaSkreech>  The other much more aggravating one is that you can't navigate by keyboard
<DaSkreech> __osh__: Where?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: hold on... could you give me a concrete example? I'm having trouble following (at 1:30am)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: try to enter any of the modules with only the keyboard
<__osh__> DaSkreech: launchpad.net <- there. I try to confirm bugs myself but mine are often left unchecked for weeks/months.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ah that one? when I wake up later, I'll check if it's still there in Edgy
<Jucato> if it is, I'll look for the bug report. if there's no report, I'll file it
<CatSoup> ok guys, how do I install my Realtek AC97 onboard audio?
<lupine_85> CatSoup: should work automagically
<skavenge> mine did in my laptop
<CatSoup> except it doesn't :(
<CatSoup> it says no audio card found
<CatSoup> even though aplay --list-devices shows it
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Night
<knob> skavenge: do u know how to get the front end onto ndiswrapper?
<lupine_85> so the driver is installed, it's just that something doesn't know about it. what says "no audio card found"/
<lupine_85> s///?
<Jucato> night!!
<knob> i've got a problem with the drivers, but i now cant remove them and when i try adding them they say they are not installed
<jannis> http://www.klick-mich.da.cx/
<jannis> http://www.klick-mich.da.cx/
<CatSoup> i'm not sure lupine.
<CatSoup> the sound worked yesterday.
<CatSoup> screw it.
<__osh__> CatSoup: do an lsmod and check that you've got the snd and ac97-modules loaded.
<linuxmatt> Hello.
<The_Stephan> EE) VIA(0): [dri]  DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.
<TheGateKeeper> anyone in here used partimage?
<linuxmatt> Despite my nick, I'm kinda a linux n00b.  I need just a little bit of help regarding the 64-bit edition.
<host-one_>  14640 listed and 13778 unlisted users on 19 servers
<host-one_> [18:56]  [Utenti]  34 flagged staff members
<host-one_> [18:56]  [Utenti]  11577 channels formed
<host-one_> [18:56]  [Utenti]  I have 4843 clients and 0 servers
<ubuntu> hi!
<linuxmatt> hello
<linuxmatt> See, I have a softmodem that I think I've found a driver for, but I need to compile it, are there kernel source packages and gcc and make available on any version of the dapper drake kubuntu release?
<skavenge> sure, sudo apt-get install build-essential will get you gcc/makes
<alessandro> hallo
<skavenge> sudo apt-get linux-source will get you the sources
<alessandro> could somebody speak italian
<_simon> n
<skavenge> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_simon> wer kann mir weiterhelfen?
<alessandro> thank you so much
<linuxmatt> but my modem needs the softmodem driver, and that needs to be compiled, and I need the sources and gcc for that..
<skavenge> which are on the cd, and once you sudo apt-get install them they will be there
<_simon> brauch ein bisschen hilfe mit icq, welches ich unter linux ffnen mchte.
<linuxmatt> ok where do I look for them?
<_simon> spricht jemand deutsch?^^
<skavenge> you use the commands i just gave you
<w1w1t0m1> _simon:centericq
<w1w1t0m1> _simon:licq
<linuxmatt> are they on the shipit CD? I will have to spend hours at the coffeehouse downloading a different one if not...
<skavenge> yes, they are
<skavenge> again, use the commands given
<_simon> wie kann ich das mit dem icq jetz machen (also ganz langsam weil ich keine ahnung habe...)
<linuxmatt> oh and if I were to download them with my wifi at the coffeehouse, I'd need to compile ndiswrapper too heheh....
<skavenge> ndiswrapper is on the cd as well ...
<linuxmatt> it is? on the shipit?  I must be totally blind lol :P
<_simon> <_simon> wie kann ich das mit dem icq jetz machen (also ganz langsam weil ich keine ahnung habe...)
<linuxmatt> just one more question, this is more generic, and I promise I won't bother anyone here again for a while
<sleeptyper> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<w1w1t0m1> _simon:sudo apt-get install centericq
<dwangoac> Greetings - I have a "how do I figure out what's causing this full system crash" question:
<linuxmatt> Can I compile code optimised for x86 in the 64-bit edition or are they totally incompatable?
<lupine_85> linuxmatt: should work
<timo88> hi, where can i find a german kubuntu help chatroom?
<dwangoac> My system started to lock up at random yesterday.  I've had three occurances so far, and in each case the hang was instantaneous - the nature of the hang is that even the caps lock key stops responding.
<w1w1t0m1> _simon:oder /join #ubuntu-de :)
<dwangoac> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dwangoac> :)
<lupine_85> 64-bit is designed to be back-compatible with 32-bit
<_simon>  <w1w1t0m1> _simon:sudo apt-get install centericq   was soll das, ich hab kein plan was das sein soll
<dwangoac> So,
<timo88> thank you
<linuxmatt> ok thank you you have all been very helpful! :)
<dwangoac> my direct question is, what's the best way to set up logging that will continusly write the system status out to a log file?
<skavenge> linuxmatt: you may need to install a 32-bit chroot within the 64-bit system in order for the 32 bit software to work though, depending on application,
<linuxmatt> and that's on the disk too?
<skavenge> no clue
<skavenge> dwangoac: aside from dmesg?
<linuxmatt> ok well I'll look for it.  Thanks again!
<sleeptyper> anyone using an usb digitv box with kubuntu (kaffeine) ?
<dwangoac> skavenge: Well, when I restart, dmesg shows nothing useful, as it only seems to contain information for that boot.
<dwangoac> skavenge: the 6.06 DVD boot wouldn't let me mount \ for some reason, so I couldn't look at the logs from there.  I'm burning off a 5.01 Knoppix DVD now.
<w1w1t0m1> _simon: dieser kanal ist fur english sprechende Leute ...gehen wir in #ubuntu-de ..ok?
<_simon> ja aba wie mach ich das hier *g*?
<_simon> also wie komm ich in #ubuntu?
<skavenge> dwangoac: it depends on where its crashing, if in x you may have somethign under .xsession_errors, or /var/log/messages
<dwangoac> ... pardon my sin, I mean it wouldn't let me mount / for some reason (My day job is in Windows, I admit... : )
<triade> dwangoac: you run "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages" to keep seeing what's happening
<dwangoac> Ah
<dwangoac> That's handy.
<DaSkreech> w1w1t0m1: Just catching up what about centericq?
<triade> dwangoac: use it all the time on "yakuake"
<_simon> kommse denn jetz in 'ubuntu?
<dwangoac> Hmm...  Nothing interesting so far in /var/log/messages, although it appears the last crash happened sometime after 3:24 AM
<dwangoac> triade: on yakuake?  What's that?
<w1w1t0m1> _simon: nur schreibe:/join #ubuntu-de und drucke enter
<leonrott> its console
<DaSkreech> leonrott: ah Of course I was thinking of micq
<dwangoac> Somehow never heard of that.  :)
<_simon> join 'ubuntu-de
<leonrott> its a console that look goog!!!
<triade> dwangoac: console quake style
<leonrott> good
<_simon> join #ubuntu-de
<dwangoac> triade: Nice!  Now that sounds interesting...  apt-get, here I come...
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :) is licq still in development?
<DaSkreech> _simon: try /join
<_simon> try/join?????????????????
<triade> dwangoac: you hit F12 and you get yer console.:-)
<DaSkreech> _simon:  /join #ubuntu-de
<dwangoac> triade: Retro goodness...  (er, quasi-retro - I still bust out Quake Team Fortress any time I can convince people to let me...  2fort4, baby!
<_simon> und jertz auf #ubuntu-de klicken?
<w1w1t0m1> DaSkreech: i use centericq, I used licq before...
<dwangoac> triade: whoa! Sweet dropdown interface...
<triade> dwangoac: always install it on remote PC's. easy to tell peoples to hit F12
<TheGateKeeper> anyone used partimage?
<triade> easier than finding konsole
<dwangoac> triade: I bet...
<dwangoac> _simon: You need to type exactly the following:  "/join #ubuntu-de"
<DaSkreech> dwangoac: Say that again in german :)
<dwangoac> DaSkreech: really...  wait, let me bust out the power of the fish...
<DaSkreech> _simon: da
<_simon> ja
<DaSkreech> ja:)
<_simon> "/join
<_simon> und jetz ???????????^^
<DaSkreech> klicken #ubuntu-de
<lupine_85> Ja
<_simon> ja habe ich getan...
<DaSkreech> Konversation?
<dwangoac> _simon, solltest du die Fhrung #ubuntude fr Hilfe auf Deutsch verbinden.  Aus deinem IRC Klienten heraus das Wort-/join #ubuntude schreiben.
<_simon> und da sind nur leute die deutsch sprechen?
<Fatb0y> i got xgl working in kubuntu last night with KDE.  when i installed gnome it now no longer works.  i assume it overwrote my kdm files when isntalling gnomes and just needs to be updated.  is there a way to make XGL system wide regardless of the Window Manger that you load?
<leonrott> snarff!!
<dwangoac> _simon: Ich glaube nicht, irgendwelche von uns hier Deutsches flieend sprechen, das ist, warum wir denken, da du die Fhrung #kubuntude oder #ubuntude verbinden solltest.
<grizzly> is there a way to alt+tab with the mouse ??
<dwangoac> DaSkreech: I'm not sure if this is doing any good, but it's been awhile since I've abused a babelfish.  :)
<DaSkreech> dwangoac: It's ok he got in :)
<dwangoac> DaSkreech: cool
<DaSkreech> dwangoac: and you have the wrong channels :)
<DaSkreech> Just to let you know
<dwangoac> DaSkreech: yeah, I realized afterward that the fish stripped the - marks
<alessandro> Know somebody how I can use skype with ubuntu?
<grizzly> in windows I used strokeit/powerpro to "hold rightmouse button and rotate wheel" to switch betwwen windows..
<dwangoac> alessandro: I use Skype with Kubuntu - I installed it using Automatix
<DaSkreech> grizzly: Mouse wheel over the Window List?
<cox377> has anyone been experiencing wierd things with kubuntu rebooting on it's own
<dwangoac> cox377: Nah, I'm trying to figure out why it's hanging on its own, though.  :)
<alessandro> sorry what is automatix?
<cox377> i've never seen it but i'm coming back to the computer and it's restarted.. this has been happening to both kubuntu machines within my house
<DaSkreech> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<triade> dwangoac: so am I on wireless connections
<grizzly> DaSkreech: yup
<lupine_85> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<lupine_85> script wars! ;)
<alessandro> thank you so much
<dwangoac> !autmatix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autmatix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwangoac> oh come on... nothing for that?  :)
<triade> cox377: didn't have power failure?
* DaSkreech beats lupine_85 with a bash script
<cox377> nope
<cox377> it keeps happening
<dwangoac> Oh, didn't type it right.
* DaSkreech likes bashing :)
<cox377> & the windows and xbox machines have stayed up
* lupine_85 fights back with a giant Python
<triade> cox377: laptops?
<lupine_85> 4,000 loops!
* grizzly likes zshing ;)
<cox377> nope... all desktops
<dwangoac> lupine_85: heh
<dwangoac> cox377: loose power cable?  :)
<triade> cox377: I'm lost
<cox377> by the way lupine_85 it's knob from earlier with the ndiswrapper prob
<lupine_85> any joy?
<cox377> it was my mates laptop so i left it as it was doing my nut
<dwangoac> cox377: Here's a useful suggestion - sometime when you can do it, let memtest run overnight.  If you come back and your system has rebooted, it's a hardware problem.
<dwangoac> cox377: it was doing your nut?
<cox377> dwangoac: yeh shall run the test tonight
<cox377> dwangoac: lol yeh it was doing my nut?
<dwangoac> cox377: Yep, that's what you said.  I'm not sure I would want to see a laptop doing your nut...
<cox377> lol
<dwangoac> cox377: Anyway, hardware problems can be a pain to figure out, but that's one easy way to tell if it's your OS or your computer.
<cox377> sarcasm or not familiar with the exspresion?
<dwangoac> cox377: Nah, familiar, just find it very funny in this context.
<triade> dwangoac: read about some guy burning his nuts with a laptop
<recon0> I think something is wrong with my CUPS... when I try to add a printer via localhost:631, but it won't accept root:[password]  or [myusername] :[password] . Any ideas?
<cox377> dwangoac: lol yeh... where yah from?
<DaSkreech> !nuts
<dwangoac> triade: Yeah, I need to get my Dell battery replaced...  Got recalled
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nuts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwangoac> heh
<dwangoac> cox377: USA, just feel like being a dork this morning.
<larsbjar> Riddell: private?
<cox377> dwangoac: lol must be a UK saying or something
<holycow> I'm liking kubuntu
<milco> me2!
<holycow> trying to configure it so its not annoying the hell outa me
<milco> how do i install unrar?
<milco> using apt-get, or should i download it from rarlabs?
<holycow> Got the 686 smp kernel
<lupine_85> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dwangoac> cox377: You know, it's funny how regional some sayings are.  In the midwest, the phrase "donuts to dollars" is common, but the rest of the country never uses it.
<lupine_85> eee, azza favva gorra' Jag?
<dwangoac> cox377: Er.. doh, typed that backwords - it should be "dollars to donuts"
<cox377> hahaha
<triade> milco: give "easyubuntu2 a try
<cox377> dwangoac: and in what context is that used
<cox377> lol
<triade> milco: give "easyubuntu"
<dwangoac> http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/dollars+to+donuts%2Fdoughnuts
<milco> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<milco> triade: where?
<cox377> dwangoac: thats crazy hahaha
<triade> milco: forgot where......google is yer friend
<dwangoac> cox377: I moved from CO to CA and everyone thinks I'm crazy for calling a carbonated beverage "pop"
<triade> milco: it sets up PLF repo's
<dwangoac> Anyway, I guess I'll keep an eye on my log files and see if I can track down this hard lockup problem...  Thanks for the help guys!
<milco> PLF reposteries?
<milco> whats that
<milco> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<triade> Pinguin Liberaton Front :-)
<milco> !packages rar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packages rar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<DaSkreech> triade: Ahhh such a dumb name
<lupine_85> all sorts of packages that aren't allowed in the normal ubuntu repos :)
<lupine_85> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DaSkreech> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<lupine_85> !unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<milco> how do i search for a 'kubuntu package'
<DaSkreech> milco: try !info package
<milco> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for i386)
<milco> i cant use 'apt-get install unrar or rar/.....
<milco> 'unknown package'
<DaSkreech> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<recon0> KDE printing just freezes with a red box whenever I try the "administrator mode" button.
<recon0> Is anybody else having this problem?
<DaSkreech> milco: read that. The short answer is to install unrar
<milco> DaSkreech: sto bothering me with that ! crap =)
<DaSkreech> milco: Well they solve your problem so You can choose to ignore them if you like :) as long as your problem isn't a problem
<milco> 'To add support for it, install the package from the multiverse repository (AddingRepositoriesHowto). '
<milco> DaSkreech: i wasnt ignoring them, the page didnt redirect
<milco> but i will find out how to use the 'multiverse repository' :)
<DaSkreech> milco: Ah. Interesting. Say that then  :) We can fix that
<DaSkreech> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<DaSkreech> :-D
<recon0> The "Add Printer Wizard" freezes after I pick my URI for my printer. Can anybody help?
<milco> DaSkreech: jo thanks for helping me on track.... 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression.' the . in the end should be removed
<milco> :)
<DaSkreech> Excellent :)
<w1w1t0m1> I set file sharing via nfs on LAN (dapper) and want to browse content of that shared folder (konqueror) on another lan pc(breezy) ... how should I specify this machine/folder? I tried nfs://<ip_address>/<shared_folder> but I got error message "Authorization failed, localhost authentication not supported" can anybody help?
<Electrolyte> W00T, first install I've ever had of Linux that has gone to plan and worked :D
<Electrolyte> Anyone care to tell me what the off-topic channel for kubuntu is? :E
<DaSkreech> milco: setting the change in motion
<mortenskyt> hey, anybody has any idea what's messed up in my system? Audio from some internet-streams and .ogg-files are in something like 22 kHz, while mp3s play fine. I tried changed sound-card from my SB! Live to my onboard via, no change, but whatever it is then, I don't know - I also tried using mplayer instead of xine, still no difference
<mortenskyt> some audio formats just sounds broken, anybody has any idea what might be the issue?
<milco> DaSkreech: ive red both the unrar and multi repository faq's/stories - but it didnt give me a clue on what repository to use to get the package i need
<DaSkreech> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<milco> ive enabled the 'universe repository'
<DaSkreech> milco: in adept?
<milco> yes
<DaSkreech> can you do two things for me?
<milco> could have done it by hand as well, i know a bit about how it works
<milco> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech>  make sure that it wasn't the dapper-backports server
<DaSkreech> Common mistake :)
<milco> DaSkreech: might be handy to tell you..
<milco> when i installed kubuntu this afternoon, inet was not connected (didnt plug tcp cable..) its a brand new workstation
<DaSkreech> milco: You could just pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list ;-)
<milco> yes
<DaSkreech> milco: alright
<milco> http://pastebin.ca/160792
<milco> i've enabled them all, because all of them where disabled - didnt allow me to apt anything at all
<milco> all i tought when doing that was 'the more sources i can get packages from, the better'
<DaSkreech> milco: You did an update?
<gsasha_> Hi, can anybody here help me with a KDE on Xinerama problem?
<mortenskyt_> gsasha_: maybe, shoot
<StrudelNinja_> hey, I'm trying to get my winkey to open the k menu. A friend had me put http://pastebin.ca/159536 in winkey.sh and put it in /home/josh/.kde/Autostart/ but it's not working
<gsasha_> I have two monitors with different resolutions. I would like the KPanel to take 100% of one monitor, and not to appear on the second one.
<StrudelNinja_> it has all the permissions
<StrudelNinja_> the same for another .sh I have in the same dir
<DaSkreech> milco: deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe. Can you put multiverse at the end of that line?
<RawSewage> how do you log onto your server with console again
<DaSkreech> ssh
<RawSewage> remote server
<milco> ssh -u user -ppassword hostname
<mortenskyt_> gsasha_: uh, that sounds a bit funky... I 'only' have a setup with similar resolutions... I figure...:
<RawSewage> ty
<mortenskyt_> if you can't just tell the bar to 'xinerama' both screens...
<RawSewage> why doesnt password have a space
<mortenskyt_> then I figure you need to create a seperate bar on each screen
<milco> RawSewage: it should have a space
<mortenskyt_> say you'd use one screen for the taskbar and the other for icons, systray and such
<milco> mysql doesnt use it but -p under ssh should have one if im not wrong
<RawSewage> milco, when I do MYSQL things, it only works with no space after -p
<RawSewage> ok ty
<gsasha_> I didn't find any such option in KPanel's config :(... The closest I could do is make the panel take 65% of the screen, but that's bad: a small area stays unused, and when I boot with only one screen, panel takes a little more than 1/2 the monitor :'(
<gsasha_> How do I create a bar on each screen???
<milco> DaSkreech: those where already enabled :)
<mortenskyt_> ah, that's easy, just right-click on a bar you already have and "add new panel" > "panel"
<mortenskyt_> and then just move that new one around to whereever it pleases you
<milco> in the middle of the file, i just did that with adept before pastebinning int :)
<DaSkreech> milco: I know but it doesn't have multiverse :)
<mortenskyt_> right click on the new one to add stuff to it
<milco> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<gsasha_> Well, that's nice, but it still didn't make the primary panel 100% of the screen - which was the original problem...
<DaSkreech> milco: The multiverse lines are backports which may or may not have any applications in it
<mortenskyt_> yea...
<mortenskyt_> well, if it can't be done by right-clicking on a panel > configure panel and set "xinerama screen" to "all screens" then I don't know
<milco> DaSkreech: line 20?
<ganymed_> ciao
<milco> that is universe or am i blind
<DaSkreech> Yup
<DaSkreech> ganymed_: Ciao
<DaSkreech> milco: right add the word multiverse to the end of that line
<DaSkreech> so it looks like
<DaSkreech> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<gsasha_> mortenskyt_: Oh, stupid me!!! What I needed was actually to set it to "Xinerama screen 1" :) How did I miss it? Thanks!!!
<mortenskyt_> hehe, ur welcome (-:
<kubuntu-newbie> hello
<kubuntu-newbie> I have a question about installing a bootmanager... I wanted to install kubuntu ... I resized a partition I used for windows ... and installed kubuntu there. .  but .. I seemed to forget installing a bootmanager ... can I use the live disc to boot up my installed kubuntu and ... is there some bootmanager included on the cd to be installed?
<TheGateKeeper> kubuntu-newbie: (k)ubuntu uses grub, from that you can decided which OS to boot into
<kubuntu-newbie> oh .. but it's not installed by the install-script? you have to do it yourself?
<kubuntu-newbie> :>
<Ayabara> you guys using ktorrent? I quit azureus yesterday and started using ktorrent but I don't get the same speeds even after trying to tweak the settings
<TheGateKeeper> kubuntu-newbie: no the install script should take care of it
<kubuntu-newbie> oh ok then something went wrong :>
<DaSkreech> milco: How are you?
<TheGateKeeper> !grub > kubuntu-newbie
<TheGateKeeper> kubuntu-newbie: read the ubotu pm hope it helps
<kubuntu-newbie> TheGateKeeper,  thank you!
<kubuntu-newbie> I check it out  :)
<TheGateKeeper> kubuntu-newbie: yw, hope you get it sorted, there are google videos demonstrating windows + linux dual boot installs
<Ayabara> anyone? is there a forum for ktorrent?
<kubuntu-newbie> yeah my installation is a bit special ..  I already had windows installed ..     one physical drive with two partitions .. then I used partit magic for making the 2nd partition (for data) smalle to be able to install kubuntu
<kubuntu-newbie> then I booted the live cd ..  and started the installscript ..  made / and swap on that new partition
<DaSkreech> Ayabara: I'm sure. Whats up?
<kubuntu-newbie> so I'll check those pages out
<TheGateKeeper> kubuntu-newbie: using partition magic may have been your downfall better to use something like gparted
<kubuntu-newbie> aha :>
<Ayabara> DaSkreech: I just can't seem to set it up so I get good download speeds
<DaSkreech> Ayabara: http://ktorrent.org/
* Ayabara wonders why his kubuntu install has frozen 2x in half an hour
<InuDuelist> Mm.
<InuDuelist> It's impossible to run an arcade on a computer without flash player 9.
<Dannilion> It doesn't like you
<InuDuelist> I'll be back in a few hours/tomorrow.
<Bearcat> foot: fancy meeting you here
<foot> Bearcat: ben a while
<Bearcat> hey folks, i have a quick cups related question. What user owns the cups system in kubuntu? Is there a cups user or an lp user?
<Bearcat> foot: /etc
<Bearcat> foot: cat passwd |grep lp
<Bearcat> foot: cd /etc
<pierreth_> abattoir: ?
<foot> Bearcat: lp:x:7:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/sh
<Bearcat> cat passwd |grep cups
<foot> cupsys:x:100:106::/home/cupsys:/bin/false
<SpAwN> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<Bearcat> foot: sudo kcontrol
<fdoving> Bearcat: 'getent' is nice, instead of cat passwd|grep something, you can use 'getent passwd cupsys' for example.. just for the record :)
<fdoving> you can also use 'getent group' and 'getent hosts' .. there is a list of databases in  'man getent'
<Bearcat> fdoving: really? I've never heard  of it. Is it part of the basesystem of bash?
<jott> you could also do "cat passwd | cat | tee | cat | tee | cat | tee | tee | grep something | tee | cat | tee | tee | cat" instead of "grep something passwd" :p scnr
<milco_> can i make the size of my icons on the kde desktop smaller?
<milco_> i cant find it in the display /desktop settings
<fdoving> Bearcat: it's part of libc6.
* Bearcat gives jott his medication
* jott swallows
<Bearcat> fdoving: on my distro it comes from glibc
<fdoving> Bearcat: well, libc6 is the package name in ubuntu, the source is glibc. it's the same.
<Bearcat> fdoving: of course
<z00m> how to load up the app for checking for new updates ?
<fdoving> milco_: yes, system settings -> appearance -> icons -> advanced (tab) -> desktop/filemanager
<z00m> i just had it on the bottom right and it gone now... i want to download updates
<fdoving> z00m: kmenu -> system -> adept manager
<fdoving> ah.
<z00m> fdoving: ? is it possible to open it again
<fdoving> z00m: are there any updates available? i think it's in the background when no updates are available.
<z00m> yeah it was just there and i closed it down by mistake
<z00m> :)
<fdoving> ah.
<z00m> i had automatrix running at the time
<fdoving> z00m: try kmenu -> run command -> 'adept_notifier'
<recon0> Is there any package for celestia 1.4.1?
<Bearcat> foot: cd /etc/X11/
<z00m> fdoving: its not doing anything. ... just an egg timer on task bar
<z00m> :(
<z00m> then goes off
<z00m> ah it ok, it will be there next time
<Bearcat> foot: cd /etc/X11/
<z00m> when i reboot
<z00m> :D
<Bearcat> foot: cat xorg.conf and paste it into pastebin.ca
<Bearcat> foot: or whatever paste bin you use
<z00m> just didnt want to reboot ==== > 20:35:06 up  9 Years and 29 Days,  1 user,  load average: 0.01, 0.10, 0.13
<z00m> lmao :D just joking !
<fdoving> i know, uptime doesn't count years :)
<Bearcat> z00m: i was gonna say...old kernel? :P
<Bearcat> there is that too.
<foot> Bearcat: http://pastebin.ca/160845
<z00m> hahaha
<fdoving> and 'days' should be with a lowercase 'd'.
<z00m> hey take u guys know about the automatrix ?
<fdoving> :)
<z00m> take it^
<fdoving> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<ironfroggy> im having trouble with multiple sessions on one of my boxes. i can start a new session, but the box locks up when i try to swiitch back.
<z00m> installs many of the main apps people ask about
<hivemind> Automatix is soooo helpful, along with a little bit of apt-getting you can have a system up so damn fast.
<fdoving> z00m: with emphasis on "For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.".. :)
<z00m> hivemind: yea, it still didnt install swf for me though
<z00m> i got flash but not support for .swf
<z00m> :(
<hivemind> Ack.
<louise> testing
<z00m> < im on the x86_64 version
<hivemind> Hi louise!
<louise> hi
<z00m> i got wine working on this today im well pleased
<hivemind> z00m, Lucky you. I don't get the registry thing at all.
<louise> bye
<z00m> hivemind: are you on the 64bit version of (k)ubuntu
<z00m>  ?
<Bearcat> foot: cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<hivemind> z00m, Nope.
<z00m> oh
<Bearcat> foot: vim xorg.conf
<z00m> i tryed playing battle field 2 today, but it was saying please insert the CD in the drive when it was already in there after installing the game, its the CD protection.
<z00m> maybe a noCD crack would solve it
<ironfroggy> how can i diagnose issues with suspend-to-ram/disc operations?
<ironfroggy> seeing as how the system is suspended at the time.
<manfred> Hi, is there a printer guru available?
<Dr_Willis> problem with a Nocrack hack on BF2. would be the servers may detect it.. and every time a new update comes out.. ya need to redo the crack.
<flukej-walker> i've installed a few printers
<Dr_Willis> the copy protection features are some of the things that cedega does better then wine.
<z00m> Dr_Willis: yeah that would be a porblem yes
<hivemind> I've realized something about these channels it best to ask your question, we try to solve it if we can.
<hivemind> it's*
<Dr_Willis> and now ya know why ive baciailly given up on pc gaming. :)
<z00m> windows is for gaming
<z00m> :P
<DaSkreech> hivemind: Who?
<z00m> linux is for hardcore !
<Kr4t05> !gaming > z00m
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: Logs?
<hivemind> DaSkreech, Manfred needs help with a printer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Kr4t05> !games > z00m
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: nothing can be written to logs when the system is suspended.
<Bearcat> foot: :wq!
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: Good point
<manfred> Dr_Willis: I don't get how to print to a shared windows printer. Only activating a guest account doesn't seem to work.
<z00m> installed that windows vista pre RC1 to have a look at....
<manfred> Dr_Willis: Local printers are no problem
<z00m> it made me love this kubuntu even more..
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: happen to use the operations yourself?
<z00m> what a pile of poo it is, everything is cramped up...
<Kr4t05> z00m: Try Nexuiz, Quake 4, Doom 3, UT2K4, BZFlag, and Tremulous. Then tell me you can't game on linux. :)
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: Nope :)
<DaSkreech> Or I wouldn't have said somethign silly like that :)
<z00m> Kr4t05: is quake 4 free ?
<jott> manfred: you configured the printer via cups http?
<z00m> and Doom 3
<z00m> :D
<z00m> that would be nice !
<DaSkreech> Kr4t05: UT2k7 :-D
<manfred> Dr_Willis: all those howtos on wiki.kubuntu.org  don't work
<Kr4t05> z00m: get a job, and support the few devels who work with Linux
<ironfroggy> anyone here running on a laptop?
<manfred> jott: No I tried a windows smb installation
<z00m> Kr4t05: hahaha
<z00m> :D
<flukej-walker> ironfroggy: I'm on a laptop
<z00m> get a job!
<Kr4t05> If you people whine because those few games aren't free, then they'll just stop developing/porting to Linux.
<ironfroggy> flukej-walker: using suspend operations?
<z00m> Kr4t05: yeah but why not download them for free and then play on windows ?
<flukej-walker> ironfroggy: nope, everytime I try to suspen or hibernate, it just locks the session
<jott> manfred: your printer is connected to a windows computer and you want to print with linux on this printer, right? (or vice versa?)
<z00m> if you could have a game for 1 or 30 what would you like to pay ?
<Kr4t05> z00m: because I couldn't waste my time to dual-boot
<ironfroggy> flukej-walker: it _usually_ works for me. its the "usually" part im trying to diagnose.
<fdoving> z00m: the one that runs on linux of course.
<Kr4t05> z00m: Also, it's redundant to pay $100 for an OS, then $20-$50 on the game.
<z00m> yeah
<z00m> who says you need to pay for windows ?
<Kr4t05> I'd rather pay $0 for my OS and save my money for games. :)
<z00m> lmao
<z00m> :D
<DaSkreech> z00m: Microsoft did
<Kr4t05> z00m: we don't talk about piracy.
<Kr4t05> !CoC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<manfred> jott: I got my kubuntu laptop and want to print from it to one of our windows printers at work so that I don't have to boot win just to print
<flukej-walker> ironfroggy: what happens when it doesn't work?
<z00m> ok guys
<foo> Why doesn't this visudo entry work? foo ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL ? I type sudo su - and it still asks for password.
<ironfroggy> yeah because its not like microsoft is writing code just like the code you are willing to pay for in games.
<DaSkreech> If you are going to use the product play by thier rules. If you don't want to play by thier rules then don't use the software
<ironfroggy> flukej-walker: power-light is on, no hdd activity, screen is blank, and its completely unresponsive.
<DaSkreech>  thats' why Microsoft doesn't use Linux :)
<z00m> :D
<flukej-walker> ironfroggy: have to restart?
<DaSkreech> Viral licenses make them wake up in a sweat at night
<ironfroggy> flukej-walker: yeah
<z00m> @ DaSkreech
<flukej-walker> ironfroggy: were you CPU scaling at the time?
<jott> manfred: you should be able to add the printer as smb://username:password@host/printer
<DaSkreech> z00m: Plus I'm still playing UT2k4 years afterwards I think they deserve the money
<ironfroggy> flukej-walker: no, i dont use that.
<DaSkreech> If Only those guys attilted mill will listen to me now :-(
<DaSkreech> Anyone want to start a campaign? :)
<flukej-walker> ironfroggy: at least their replacing klaptop with somethin new in Edgy
<z00m> windows is a malware / spyware / virus / trojan : main parking lot...aka mainframe!
<ubuntu> Q   on the live cd installer where does it mount / for installation?  is it /target like it was last year ?
<ubuntu> i'm trying to install on sda.   and from the live cd that is proving to be near impossable......
<fdoving> z00m: #kubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat, please. we're trying to keep this channel on-topic, which is support. thanks in advance.
<ironfroggy> flukej-walker: yeah but that just triggers other commands to handle the actual suspension, so it doesnt solve any real problems.
<z00m> fdoving: ok man
<manfred> jott: I might even've tried that already but I can't remember. So I'll try tomorrow
* z00m zips.it.com
<z00m> ;)
<flukej-walker> ironfroggy: ah, I rarly use suspend, but I wish my hibernate worked
<jott> manfred: maybe you even have to supply a domain like "domain\username" when you are running in an domain/active directory env...
<DaSkreech> We should have #ubuntu-gaming
<grizzly> synaptic says kopete would be upgraded from version 4.3.5.2buntu06 to 4.3.5.2ubuntu6.2 . NOw how do I knowthe real verion to which kopete will be upgraded to .11.3 or .12 ??
<flukej-walker> ironfroggy: I hear all these functions are pretty experimental though
<DaSkreech> Guess that would come up on the forums
<z00m> anyway, people nice chatting im going to go surf the web.. catch you in abit
<z00m> laters !!!
<ironfroggy> flukej-walker: my hibernate works about as often (which is usually, still) but i actually get better battery life doing suspend instead. dumping the memory to disk and reading it back takes juice.
<foo> Why doesn't this visudo entry work? foo ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL ? I type sudo su - and it still asks for password.
* word is away: Away at the moment
<ironfroggy> foo: why are you running su with sudo?
<foo> ironfroggy: Because I want a root shell.
<Chousuke> foo: sudo -i
<manfred> jott: When I try to install via kubuntu printthingy I can see the machines in the local workgroup but I don't have any access while it works from my winxp installation. That's what I don't get.
<flukej-walker> ironfroggy:true, but I use hibernate for hours/days/weeks, where suspend would run it down
<flukej-walker> ironfroggy: mainly just to avoid a 1.5 min. boot
<manfred> I'm sure it's a newbie thing from me, but I still don't know it
<ironfroggy> foo: thats silly. you should never use a root shell. sudo makes it unnecassary.
<jott> manfred: "tail /var/log/cups/error_log" might be helpful
<ironfroggy> flukej-walker: when do you leave you laptop away from a powersource for weeks?
<ubuntu> ok let me ask this then, maybe it will yeld more information; is there any way, other than the (install icon), to install from the live cd ?
<flukej-walker> ironfroggy: about never
<Bearcat> foot: locate smgl
<ubuntu> text based perhaps ?
<flukej-walker> ironfroggy: what hardware are you running
<flukej-walker> ?
<foot> Bearcat: /home/lovely/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments/smgl-0.9.6.1-x86.iso.bz2.desktop
<foo> ironfroggy: that still asks for my password.
<ironfroggy> flukej-walker: dell latitude D810
<Hawkwind> foo: What are you trying to do ?
<Bearcat> foot: http://www.sourcemage.org/download
<flukej-walker> ironfroggy: Im on a Compaq V2000, Intel
<ironfroggy> foo: what file are you editing?
<foo> ironfroggy: If I'm doing a lot of root required stuff typing in sudo 20+ times is silly.
<foo> Hawkwind: Get root without entering my user pass.
<ubuntu> where does the live installer mount / ?
<ironfroggy> foo: untrue. we have policies here of never using root shells, no matter how much root stuff needs done.
<Hawkwind> foo: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=148.0
<ironfroggy> adding one little word isnt tought.
<flukej-walker> ubuntu: do you mean for the install process, or the LiveCD?
<Hawkwind> foo: Read the bottom, it's for Ubuntu users like yourself :P
<ubuntu> flukej-walker: the installer
<jott> foo: "sudo -i" or "sudo -s" should do the job ;)
<ironfroggy> foo: but what is the actual file you are editing? /etc/sudoers?
<flukej-walker> ubuntu: I think it puts it on the first open partion on your hard disk
<ubuntu> flukej-walker: no.
<ubuntu> never mind
<foo> ironfroggy: hm, ok... I guess that would explain why it works on the server edition and not the desktop edition.
<Hawkwind> jott: sudo -i isn't permanent though
<flukej-walker> ubuntu: you can change it by manually editing parition tables
<foo> ironfroggy: I'm running visudo, as you're supposed to
<Hawkwind> foo: Read the how-to on LFD d00d
<Dr_Willis> i just saw that 'hacking ubuntu' book at the bookstores. :P wheres hacking Kubuntu at! :0
<ubuntu> flukej-walker: you don't understand my question.
<flukej-walker> ubuntu: sorry
<foo> Hawkwind: oh, hmm
<ironfroggy> foo: have you tried just adding yourself to the admin group?
<flukej-walker> ubuntu: are you trying to install to a USB or somethin?
<Hawkwind> foo: Read the bottom of it.  It's Ubuntu specific
<angasule> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 600 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<ubuntu> do you know what mount point on the live cd  the installer uses to mount the root fs for the new install ?
<foo> ironfroggy / Hawkwind: Nice, that worked.
<fdoving> foo: it's like 'username ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL'
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: You can install via chroot and debootstrap (search for the install from knoppix howto on the wiki)
<jott> Hawkwind: what do you mean with "permanent"?
<foo> fdoving: ahh
<Hawkwind> jott: As in forever.  sudo -i isn't permanent after a reboot or restart of X AFAIK
<ironfroggy> any idea how i can run a command over ssh and include environment variables?
<Hawkwind> foo: Just read the how-to man.  I've documented it there
<foot> where are my bookmarks held?
<ironfroggy> i dont see any options for it in man ssh
<foo> Hawkwind: That's why I don't read it, you documented it.
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis: Hear Hear!!
* foo runs 
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy,  i dont think thats even doable.. ssh is spawning a new shell on the remote box,
<ubuntu> h3sp4wn: debootstrap you say ?
<Hawkwind> foo: LOL.  It was done by someone in this channel actually
<ironfroggy> Dr_Willis: yes and i want it to set some envvars up there before running the command
<foo> Hawkwind: That's why I ran from everyone :0
<Hawkwind> foo: Question....are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<jott> Hawkwind: sudo -i gives you a root shell with "simulated initial login" like "su -"
<Hawkwind> jott: I know that, but that is NOT what he wants
<ironfroggy> Dr_Willis: just like if i did "DISPLAY=whatever xterm" locally
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy,  there ooodles of ssh tips/guides/tricks pages -  they may have a answer to that.
<Hawkwind> jott: He wants sudo to never ask for a password, ever
<jott> Hawkwind: ok ..
<Bearcat> foot: /home/bearcat/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<foo> Hawkwind: fubuntu
<Hawkwind> jott: sudo -i is not permanent after a reboot
<jott> sure
<DaSkreech> He want NOPASSWD
<wolf> hi
<ironfroggy> whats the right value for DISPLAY to get display 0?
<Dr_Willis>  ip#:0
<h3sp4wn> DISPLAY=yourip:0
<wolf> i have kubuntu  but i not mount a patitions ntfs ?
<fdoving> ironfroggy: :0
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy,  you trying to ssh and get X apps to be ran?
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: no, local display. localhost:0 didnt work.
<ironfroggy> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy,  you have read up on that ssh -X option?
<Dr_Willis> You normally dont need to export the display when you ssh over to a machine with the right ssh options
<[GuS] > for Mac Lovers ;) http://www.lnxteam.com.ar/downloads/pub/ubuntu/wallpapers/Kubuntu-MacOSX-wallpaper.jpg
<ironfroggy> im not trying to do X11 forwarding over ssh
<Dr_Willis> or it is the -x option.. i forget.
<foo> Hawkwind: Just ubuntu with fluxbox
<ironfroggy> im trying to run the program and the window on the remote machine, in specific cases.
<ironfroggy> i already have proper forwarding setup.
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: With X forwarding you can use DISPLAY=192.168.1.10:0 (That is what I ment)
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: why would i use an IP for a local display?
<Fade> 0:0 is shorthand for the local display.
<ironfroggy> Fade: thanks. just got it working.
<Dr_Willis> if you sshed to a box - its not the local display is it.
<Fade> when the display is local, x doesn't use IP to export the display.
<Fade> it uses a faster shared memory system.
<ironfroggy> Dr_Willis: yes. im trying to run the program for that boxes dispaly, not mine.
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy,  aha.. so you are trying to run say xterm, on the remote box.. and have it show on the allready running X display on that remote box.
<h3sp4wn> xterm -display remoteip:0 & (assumes xauth or xhost is setup properly)
<Fade> running a setup like that on the internet is crazy.
<ironfroggy> yes. particularly, ive set it up so i have an icon to launch the Synergy client on the remote box. since i already had ssh forwarding setup tho, it was running it there but connecting to my X sessions. so it just made the cursor loop around the same screen instead of crossing over.
<Fade> use ssh to forward X connections if that's what you want.
<h3sp4wn> Or use a vpn
<h3sp4wn> isakmpd is pretty easy to setup
<ironfroggy> Fade: im already using ssh to forward the X connections. thats exactly what i had to _avoid_ for this one particular case, where i actually didnt want them forwarded.
<Fade> if you start a process inside an ssh session, it'll take the forwarded display because ssh implicitly sets the DISPLAY var.
<ironfroggy> Fade: yes i know. thats what i had to get around.
* Fade nods
<angasule_> how do I make kdm display a list of users? I've checked 'show list' in the system settings, but it doesn't work (at least I got the autocomplete to work, but a list would be much better), I'm not using the default theme, but when I tried using the default it didn't work, either
<Fade> angasule_: did you restart X/kdm?
<angasule_> Fade: yes, but it's not necessary, I believe (since I 'switch user' to test, I've rebooted a few times, anyway)
<Fade> I'm not sure what the answer is, offhand.
<Fade> I always implicitly hide the users.
<Fade> I assume they know their own login credentials, and anybody who doesn't have any probably shouldn't know which ones are valid anyhow.
<angasule_> Fade: I'm not working for the CIA, this is my family's computer, no secret UFO plans hidden in it :)
<Fade> it's just a habit.
<fdoving> angasule_: i suggest taking a look at /etc/kde3/kdmrc - i find the config file much easier to understand than the messy GUI configuration module.
<Fade> I didn't know it was kosher to give that kind of advice in a kde centric channel. :)
<fdoving> Fade: it's a kubuntu centric channel. :)
<fdoving> kubuntu is the commandline too. :)
<Fade> well, the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is kde.
<fdoving> sometimes the commandline and the config files are the best way.
<angasule_> fdoving: I've it open already, but it's not helping much
<Daskreech2> fdoving: Most times
<fdoving> angasule_: ok, go to line 350
* Fade chuckles
<fdoving> Daskreech2: i know, don't tell anyone else :)
<angasule_> fdoving: is that some kind of joke? :P
<Daskreech2> :-)
<fdoving> angasule_: what? about going to line 350 ? no.
<Dannilion> Can someone tell me how to get rid of the sound delay for flash (and other things) in Kubuntu?
<ironfroggy> if you find out, tell me :-/
<tkan> hola
<Fade> stop using artsd
<angasule_> fdoving: well, kdmrc is in /etc/kde3/kdm on kubuntu dapper, and on this system, it has 77 lines
<Fade> it's a heinous ditch pig.
<Dannilion> ok
<tkan> alguien me puede ayudar?
<ironfroggy> Fade: replace it with what
<httpdss> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fdoving> angasule_: ok,then the configuration module must have modified it. search for UserList then.
<Dannilion> Fade: Yeah, and how?
<angasule_> UserList=true fdoving
<angasule_> fdoving: I did mention that earlier :)
<fdoving> angasule_: what about 'ShowUsers' ?
<angasule_> fdoving: ShowUsers=Selected , what are other possible values?
<fdoving> angasule_: NotHidden
<fdoving> angasule_: but i suggest keeping Selected.
<Xcalibur> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fdoving> angasule_: take a look at 'SelectedUsers'
<fdoving> angasule_: that should be a list of the users you want in the list.
<lnxkde> how I share my files with dapper.
<lnxkde> I have a fresh install
<lnxkde> what I must install?
<Dr_Willis> install samba is one way
<lnxkde> linux to MAC
<Dr_Willis> depends on exactly you are shareing and with what.
<Dr_Willis> os-x can access samba shares
<Dr_Willis> and nfs also i think. (not sure)
<Dr_Willis> It can proberly do ssh file transfers as well.
<lnxkde> Dr_Willis what packages I must install to get smaba working ?
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<angasule_> fdoving: yes, the list is correct, btw, do I have to use the default theme for the list to show up (I'm using circles, and it's still not showing up)
<fdoving> lnxkde: 'samba' and 'kdenetwork-filesharing' to be able to rightclick and 'share'
<fdoving> angasule_: you have to disable theming. iirc.
<fdoving> angasule_: set UseTheme=false
<angasule_> fdoving: that would revert me to the default theme? or would it be possible to retain the new theme? the default is ugly, looks like it's from the early '90s
<fdoving> angasule: yes, that would revert to the good old early '90s theme. Maybe you can find a theme at kde-look.org, that supports userslists.
<angasule_> hmm, ok, thanks, I'll try that
<phreakys> hi
<phreakys> does anyone know how to implement ntfs-3g with konqueror?
<phreakys> i would like to read/write my external usb ntfs hdd
<phreakys> dont know if this can be done by editing fstab :/
<milco_> thanks for the tip fdoving! :)
<danish> how do i setup a printer
<Hawkwind> danish: systemsettings
<fdoving> milco_: you're welcome :)
<Eliseth> *pokes the room* Anyone alive in here?
<danish> dang windows asks me for a driver while linux comes with it impressive
<flukej-walker> Linux truly is easier and faster to install, at least in my opinion
* Eliseth nods "Who's got 64bit?"
<danish> i do
<Eliseth> :) Well hello there :P
<[GuS] > Me too
<Eliseth> I actually am having a bit of trouble with it
<ubuntu> I have an UBUNTU cd from a magazine who no obvious way to move the config to my hard disk.  Any ideas what is going on?
<angasule_> it's unbelievable, almost no kdm theme supports user lists
<Eliseth> I'm trying to run Uplink on it. But it keeps asking for libglut.so.3 and I know I have it... I have a feeling this has got to do with it being 64bit... I had the same trouble with Google Earth but I fixed it with Linux32.. Uplink still isn't working though
<mattikoo> I tried to install all packages again. I got error E: Couldn't configure pre-depend coreutils for debianutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<ubuntu_> can anyone tell me how I can install dmraid with the Kubuntu LiveCD?  It's not listed in the gui package manager
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu_, add it off a repo
<Riddell> ubuntu_: you can't, you need the alternate CD for raid and lvm
<Admiral_Chicago> actually, not sure haw that works
<ubuntu_> sorry I'm new to Linux, what is a repo?
<kubuntu_newbie> hello there
<Hawkwind> Repo = repository, where deb files are kept
<angasule_> Hawkwind: now explain what a deb file is ;)
<ubuntu_> ok, so how would I add dmraid from the repo?
<kubuntu_newbie> I found some tutorial "how to install anything on ubuntu" .. it says something about synaptic for getting packages ..  err  is "adept" the according software on kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> angasule_: I'll just continue to build them and let someone else explain what it is :P
<Dr_Willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Dr_Willis> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Hawkwind> ubuntu_: You can't AFAIK.  Like Riddell stated you have to use the alternate CD
<kubuntu_newbie> ah
<Dr_Willis> ya can always install synaptic and run it. :P
<ubuntu_> ok, where would I get the alternate CD ?
<kubuntu_newbie> thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> they are both jus front ends to the apt-get system
<Hawkwind> ubuntu_: From any Kubuntu.org mirror
<kubuntu_newbie> okay
<Dr_Willis> and yes.. i perfer synaptic to adept
<flukej-walker> i do also
<Riddell> kubuntu_newbie: it is yes
<lters> but neither bets plain old apt-get ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> kubuntu_newbie, yes it is
<holy_cow> I'm having a problem setting up Samba using "Sharing" in system settings.
<Admiral_Chicago> lters, for real
<holy_cow> The "file sharing" section is greyed out (even in admin mode)
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu_, i was wrong, Hawkwind  nad Riddell were right
<lters> adept will not show the *secrets*
<lters> like what else you need to install or might want to.
<ubuntu_> hm, ok ... so what do I need to do then?
<gourdin> hi there
<Admiral_Chicago> my friend uses kubuntu and windows and couldn't get his DVD to play on Windows because of the codecs
<gourdin> anyone here can help me to setup a 1200x800 res on a i945 laptop ?
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> does kopete not support jingle at the moment?
<Admiral_Chicago> and ended up using kubuntu to play the dvd. it was sweet
<angasule_> gaaah, no kdm theme for user lists, then people complain about linux people being loners :P
<flukej-walker> ubuntu_: first, install (K)ubuntu an drid yourself of Windows
<Riddell> holy_cow: it's somewhat broken, installing samba may help
<ubuntu_> let me ask this:  If I want to install Kubuntu on a RAID 0 setup, is there anyway to see the partitions in the array other than using dmraid?
<holy_cow> Riddell, I thought that was a front end to samba config
<flukej-walker> ubuntu_: like someone above said, you will most likely need the Alternate Disc, the one with the good ol' text based install
<Riddell> holy_cow: it is
<lters> gourdin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gourdin> iters I need to use the i915resolution
<gourdin> and I didn't find any doc
<bergos> hi
<bergos> how do i change language of KDM? it seems that its in slovak or something by default
<ubuntu_> ok I'll just try downloading the alternate CD and give that a try, thanks for the help
<mattikoo> I tried reinstall corrupted packages with command : dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}'|xargs sudo apt-get --reinstall -y --force-yes install. I got error message: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend coreutils for debianutils, probably a dependency cycle. Have I any possiblities to continue system fixing?
<flukej-walker> ubuntu_: no prob. I assume you have the net on your Linux box?
<angasule_> bergos: in the system settings, go to 'login manager', it has the option to change the language
<bergos> also i get a white screen when trying to use xgl
<eds01> the stuff on my screen extends off the moniter.  If i'm just in the terminal, before Xservers started up, the command i'm typeing's a line or two below the screen (after the screen fills up with the other commands, of course), and if i just press maximize on something after the xservers started, i can only see hald of the quit thing, the other half's outside the moniter
<angasule_> bergos: xgl is unstable as hell
<eds01> anyone have any idea's?
<holy_cow> Riddell, you just edit samba.conf or do you use a gui?
<Admiral_Chicago> bergos, do you know how i can change some of the xgl settings
<Admiral_Chicago> holy_cow, there is a way
<Admiral_Chicago> kcmconf or something like that
<holy_cow> I'm all ears..eh..eyes =)
<h3sp4wn> holy_cow: The cleanest way is just to edit smb.conf (syntax is pretty simple)
<holy_cow> alright
<Admiral_Chicago> holy_cow, i don't remember the command...sorry
<holy_cow> I've done it before, just figured a GUI would be nice if it was native
<holy_cow> but I'll edit away :)
<kubuntu_newbie> hooray
<kubuntu_newbie> I installed firefox ;)
<zorgluuu> :)
<eds01> ^_^
<bergos> kubuntu_newbie: hehe =)
<flukej-walker> kubuntu_newbie: have you tried the EasyUbuntu script?
<Riddell> holy_cow: I have no windows machines so it's hard for me to test it
<kubuntu_newbie> er no?
<kubuntu_newbie> what's that
<kubuntu_newbie> I used adept
<zorgluuu> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<eds01> you can also use apt-get
<eds01> its also pretty simple
<kubuntu_newbie> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> holy_cow, the command had a GUI
<eds01> just type in sudo apt-get install <foo> into the terminal, and give it your password
<eds01> anyway, does anyone know how to make the stuff on the screen not extened off my moniter?
<Dr_Willis> what stuff?
<kubuntu_newbie> e.g. I want to install mjoo .. some audio software .. but it isn't available as paket ..  it needs to be downloaded ..  and uses gtk+ 2.8 and python 2.4
<eds01> well, for instance, before i start x server, the commands can og off the screen - the bottom of the scren apears to be about a line or two below where the moniter ends
<james_xxx> is there a free version of win4lin?
<eds01> and when i maximise the windo, i can bearly see the X thing in the top right of the window
<flukej-walker> kubuntu_newbie: that easyubuntu script installs all kinds of stuff, mp3 support, some codecs
<Dr_Willis> eds01,  you mean the console? thers some fbset commands, or adjust your monitor.. or disable the framebuffer support, or change the res/mode of the framebuffer-console.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<kubuntu_newbie> ok I will check it out
<Dr_Willis> eds01,  you got a lcd or crt monitor?
<eds01> lcd
<bergos> wich packages are needed to run xgl?
<bergos> with kde
<Dr_Willis> eds01,  thats very weird. normally lcd's dont have that issue.
<eds01> it did a similar thing when i had it hooked up to my sisters compy after i installed debian
<angasule_> all kdm themes seems to have a problem, displaying a white box below the user list, does anyone know the solution to this? I googled and it looks like a common problem, but no solution was mentioned
<eds01> except it just chopped off the first few letters of words in the terminal
<angasule_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<h3sp4wn> eds01: auto image adjust (your lcd may have a similar function)
<h3sp4wn> eds01: I presume you are not using dvi
<eds01> i dont beleive so
<h3sp4wn> You will probably have an auto image adjust function somewhere in the menus
<eds01> i just did the auto adjust, and it appeard to work
<eds01> i'm going to stop the Xserver so i can see if it really worked
<h3sp4wn> You may have to do it again then (but after a while it just remembers - well mine does)
<james_xxx> is there a free version of win4lin?
<flukej-walker> !win4lin
<grothesk> nalioth:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win4lin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grothesk> james_xxx: wine...
<jvives> hey all!!! need help... my system is crashing when I turn it off... I have no idea on where can I find some log info on this... how can I identify the source of the crash?
<james_xxx> grothesk: i have a very, very old scanner that apparently cannot be used in linux. do you think it would be possible to install the windows drivers for it and use it with wine?
<flukej-walker> jvives: have you tried shuting down from the terminal?
<james_xxx> ok i guess grothesk left lol
<flukej-walker> jvives:that way, you can see the point at which it crashes
<james_xxx> i have a very, very old scanner that apparently cannot be used in linux. would anyone know if it would be possible to install the windows drivers for it and use it with wine?
<bergos> LOL no wonder xgl  did not work for me i didnt have proto! omg i suck so badly sometimes
<lupine_85> james_xxx: I believe there is a way/project for doing that, but it's name escapes me for now.
<lupine_85> Probably something to do with TWAIN
<lupine_85> !twain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<james_xxx> you don't mean sane?
<flukej-walker> !sane
<ubotu> sane: scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1 (dapper), package size 103 kB, installed size 324 kB
<bergos> twain is windows 98/2000 image aquiring technique
<bergos> me/xp uses wia instead
<jvives> flukej-walker: I'll do that next time, thx
<james_xxx> cool, that might be what i need.
<james_xxx> 98/2000 would be fine. this scanner is 10 years old or so
<flukej-walker> jvives:if you can't get an idea there, you might have to go dig in some logs, but I'm no help there
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: Is it scsi ?
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: yes
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: Is the scsi card working properly ? is it ISA / PCI ?
<h3sp4wn> most scsi scanners can work
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: i think it is ISA... is that the longer one?
<lupine_85> long and black
<h3sp4wn> james_xxx: black socket - 2 parts one short one longer
<james_xxx> yes, it is ISA
<lupine_85> Windows drivers are TWAIN
<lupine_85> Google says TWAIN 2.0 looks like it will be supported on *nix - but that hardly helps you know
<james_xxx> i do have a scsi PCI card here, though
<h3sp4wn> is the scsi card detected ?
<beregos> minor problem still
<h3sp4wn> (anywhere in dmesg)
<james_xxx> lupine_85: i could wait a few months, it has been collecting dust for a year or more anyways
<beregos> my titlebars has disappeared
<beregos> how do i fix it?
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: let me check
<lupine_85> no idea as to timescale, but http://www.twain.org/docs/twain_20_unix.htm
<jt__> hello again...
<jt__> can anyone get katapult to work with amarok now?
<jt__> it used to work well, and was really useful
<flukej-walker>  i can
<jt__> what version of amarok do you run?
<flukej-walker> um let me check
<Admiral_Chicago> jt__, not me, katapult borked out on me
<jt__> :(
<jt__> do you get an item in the playlist like: "from ... stream"
<flukej-walker> jt__: i have 1.4.2
<flukej-walker> Aug 31, 2006 build
<jt__> bah, thanks
<jt__> that's the same version as me
<flukej-walker> do you mean, where you type the song name, and it plays it?
<jt__> yeah
<flukej-walker> let me double check that
<jt__> it finds the song OK, but doesnt load it into the playlist properly
<flukej-walker> does it give you an error?
<jt__> nope
<flukej-walker> hmm
<jt__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<flukej-walker> on mine, it pops up an error, then has a blank playlist item that says from
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: i have looked all through dmesg , and see nothing about scsi.... however, the scanner does power up, if that means anything
<jt__> flukej-walker: that's exactly what happens to me
<jt__> hadnt noticed the error before
<flukej-walker> hmm
<flukej-walker> this ver. of amarok doesn't load my visulisations either
<jt__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22555
<james_xxx> h3sp4wn: i may ask you about this again sometime later, as i have to leave
<james_xxx> thanks for the help and the info, all!
<flukej-walker> jt__: did you notice the error's URL starts with a period?
<jt__> yeah, that's wrong isnt it
<flukej-walker> i think
<jt__> i had a look at the katapult source a while ago
<jt__> and couldnt work out what was going on :(
<flukej-walker> i wonder if it is katapult and not amarok?
<jt__> i would guess it is katapult that needs to be changed
<jt__> maybe the amarok dcop call format changed or soemthing
<flukej-walker> i bet katapult needs to update
<flukej-walker> it is prob not configed for 1.4.2
<flukej-walker> its a pretty recent update
<h3sp4wn> You need a newer libvisual 0.4 (I think) for visualisations to work on 1.4.2
<flukej-walker> yeah
<flukej-walker> i had that prob too
<jt__> yeah - I've tried the svn katapult to see if it's fixed there, but no luck
<flukej-walker> i guess we'll have to wait
<flukej-walker> or downgrade amarok
<jt__> :'( it was such a useful feature
<flukej-walker> it was indeed
<flukej-walker> perhaps a moment of silence for its passing
<jt__> lol
* jt__ uses silence to badger peeps in #katapult
<flukej-walker> lol
<ryanakca> can I delete /tmp/sess_* ?
<flukej-walker> ryanakac: I imagine anything in the /tmp/ folder is ok to delete
<flukej-walker> ryanakac: you might want to reboot though, to make sure a proc isn't using it
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody about 5.1 surround setting up?
<MetaMorfoziS> i have:  Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<MetaMorfoziS> and 2channel from 6 are working
<MetaMorfoziS> but the other 2 jacks that originally line in and mic
<MetaMorfoziS> is used for input
<MetaMorfoziS> and i can't set it to output
<flukej-walker> i have a Creative ZS2 Notebook PCMCIA card that gives me my 5.1
<flukej-walker> are you using OSS, or ALSA?
<flukej-walker> ALSA let me use mine just fine
<milco> i got some items on my desktop which can only be started using sudo... under /root access
<milco> how do i manage to get this done?
<flukej-walker> milco: are they on your /home/Desktop?
<flukej-walker> milco: are they programs, media, devices?
<milco> no
<milco> games, Quake 4 / Doom 3 - Doom3 Classic
<flukej-walker> ah
<milco> they reside in /usr/local/games
<flukej-walker> ok
<milco> i dont wanne start everything trough a console..
<flukej-walker> the /usr/ folder can only be written to by root
<flukej-walker> if you access them through a link, you might be able to set the command to 'sudo ****'
<jt__> milco: put a menu item or shortcut to 'kdesu binaryname'
<jt__> then you will get the nice inputbox to put your password in
<pekay> Why does amarok upgrade from 1.3.9 to 1.4.0 break?
<flukej-walker> pekay: break how?
<pekay> flukej-walker: shows as BREAK, and libipf isnt available or something :/
<pekay> flukej-walker: shows as BREAK, and libipf isnt available or something :/
<flukej-walker> pekay: you might want to try uninstalling (removing) and then installing the newest version
<pekay> flukej-walker: ah, i added the extra repositories, and it's there
<flukej-walker> ok
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> is anyone using kdevelop extensively under dapper?
<bobbyd> i get a crash on exit that's corrupting my projects
<grothesk> Is someone very well informed about powermanagement in the channel?
<bobbyd> I'm trying to get a repro case just now
<bobbyd> grothesk, what do you want to know?
<Ub3r-L33ch> ok guys I tried installing via Kubuntu Alternate CD, I still couldnt get the software RAID configuration to work
<hasenkamp> hello everybody... I got the update for the new kernel and my wireles desapear... how do i fix it?
<Ub3r-L33ch> I went to:  Configure Software RAID > Keep Current Partition Layout and Configure RAID - yes > Create MD device > RAID 0 > I get message "No RAID Partitions Available"
<grothesk> bobbyd: when resuming from hibernate, my sound is missing, when resuming from 'Ruhezustand' (don't know the english expression) my touchpad is missing.
<grothesk> Which skripts are reposible for resuming?
<bobbyd> grothesk, check the syslog for any messages about those drivers
<bobbyd> grothesk, I know the hibernate one is "hibernate" and that it tries to do some stuff with drivers that don't hibernate well
<bobbyd> I think you can specify some drivers to unload and reload when it resumes
<bobbyd> it runs "pmi action suspend" when it hibernates (that is suspend to disk)
<Ub3r-L33ch> can anyone help me with software RAID install?
<bobbyd> Ub3r-L33ch, what's the problem?
<Ub3r-L33ch> when I go to Config Software Raid and try to "Create MD device" on RAID 0 - it says "No RAID partitions Available"
<Ub3r-L33ch> I'm using the Alternate install CD
<grothesk> bobbyd: ksystemlog doesn't tell me anything useful.
<grothesk> But why is resuming from hibernate different than resuming from suspend2ram?
<bobbyd> grothesk, run "pmi action suspend" from a console and see what ir says
<bobbyd> grothesk, no idea :)
#kubuntu 2006-09-05
<Ub3r-L33ch> bobbyd - do you have any ideas?
<TeePOG> morning
<visik7> is dapper-proposed safe mostly ?
<grothesk_> bobbyd: http://www.phpfi.com/148938
<grothesk_> Nothing so spectacular in it, I guess...
<bobbyd> Ub3r-L33ch, so you're trying to do striping with RAID? does software raid support that?
<bobbyd> grothesk, no, I had some errors there I had to fix for mine, it was a long time ago though :)
<grothesk_> Who needs sound and touchpad anyway? *g*
<Ub3r-L33ch> Yes striping works with software RAID AFAIK.  I'm using the RAID controller thats on my motherboard, I'm assuming thats software, I dont really know.  Currently it has 2 partitions on it, 1 for windows, 1 for games, and 10gb free space I have set aside for Kubuntu
<grothesk_> The strange thing is, that ALSA is bein set up properly. amarok even playss music. But I can't hera it.
<bobbyd> hmm
<bobbyd> are you sure the mixer settings are being set (i.e. it's unmuted...)
<TeePOG> i had that in mandriva! my Kmix wasn't saving its settings, and the PCM channel was muted every time on statrtup
<habeeb> I'm really not happy with kubuntu >:. I'm trying to get support for 3 days on how to install that damn Emacs with antialiasing and fancy colours that I could so easily get in GNOME from a .deb package, thats unfortunately GTK based, and I get 0 responses. I've tried the kubuntu forum, and the ubuntu forum >: and I refuse to believe that there is no such thing in KDE :/
<auTONYmous> dagnabbit...anybody know how to print to pdf under kde 3.5.4?
<auTONYmous> the default cups printers don't work at all
<h3sp4wn> auTONYmous: kpdf ?
<DaSkreech> angasule: Have you looked at kde-look?
<grothesk_> bobbyd: mixer ist fine. All channels up.
<h3sp4wn> auTONYmous: Actually I mis read the question sorry
<auTONYmous> h3sp4wn: I'm trying to save some Firefox pages as pdf's...the printers (print to pdf, mail pdf, etc) all give errors when testing, and none show up as valid printers to any other programs
<auTONYmous> I don't have a real printer set up yet...(no ink)
<habeeb> !emacs > habeeb
<|lostbyte|> Hi, a quick question. What do i use to Maipulate mysql database on cli ?
<grothesk> How can I tell current CPU Speed in /proc?
<h3sp4wn> grothesk: /proc/cpuinfo
<grothesk> No.
<h3sp4wn> grothesk: That will give you the current speed
<grothesk> That ist maximul speed.
<grothesk> .k. So how do I activate throtteling?
<auTONYmous> AAARG! I'm going to Suse. It's slow as frozen piss, but at least sh*t works...
<h3sp4wn> The only machine I have ever had with it - It just worked
<angasule> DaSkreech: yes, what specifically are you talking about? I haven't found a solution to the white background for the userlist
<DaSkreech> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<DaSkreech> angasule: A theme/skin for user lists
<h3sp4wn> I thought people used emacs without X (basically as everything they needed)
* rouzic esta ausente
<angasule> DaSkreech: you mean I have to skin the user list, not just kdm? who came up with that idea?
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Apparently when you have X running it just runs as an X-app otherwise it stays cli
<DaSkreech> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs; KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello; GNOME: gvim, gedit, eclipse, pida
<DaSkreech> angasule: I thought you were saying that you couldn't find a skin with a user list
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I thought emacs was withoutx and xemacs was with X (but I haven't even attempted to use it for a long time)
<bobbyd> |lostbyte|, mysql-admin
<angasule> DaSkreech: I found a couple, but they all show a white box containing the user list, which looks horrible (and it's not part of the theme, according to the screenshots)
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: I dunno dude I just installed emacs and it starts in X when I broke my X the other day I sarted emacs and it started without x That easy
<DaSkreech> angasule: ugh :) The only people I recall having User lists by default were mandrake
<Ub3r-L33ch> can anyone help me with installing on software RAID ?
<DaSkreech> !RAID
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<angasule> DaSkreech: well, there seems to be something wrong somewhere, the ugly white box shouldn't be there, I found a theme in which the white box didn't look so awful and edited the xml so it was at least of a decent size
<DaSkreech> angasule: Which one?
<angasule> DaSkreech: DEEP, and... KBlueSomething (sorry, I'm on my other pc at the moment)
<DaSkreech> angasule: Don't forget to comment and tell them why you used thiers MIght motivate others
<angasule> DaSkreech: maybe the messages complaining about the white box should get a reply first, lots of 'me too' there :P
<DaSkreech> Oh Yeah. Maybe dig into #kde to find out if it's an issue with the Skin spec or people are just butt lazy
<angasule> heh
<angasule> will do
<DaSkreech> angasule: I'll poke you in a few days if youare around to get an update
<angasule> ok
<grothesk> bobbyd: I just found out, it is only amarok not playing sound.
<bobbyd> ahhh :)
<bobbyd> that's weird
<grothesk> mplayer and xmms do sound good.
<zorgluuu> smells like issue in xine
<PixelCloud> i'm quite confused about this issue i'm kinda having..
<PixelCloud> broadcom 4306 chipset for wireless
<PixelCloud> everything is working..
<PixelCloud> but knetworkmanger wont work, but i used it to connect to my network in the first place
<PixelCloud> with wpa2
<angasule_> !diskette
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskette - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> angasule_: Think I've tracked down the problem
<angasule_> DaSkreech: daemonic possession? that's my leading theory :)
<one-dub> kubuntu kicks arse and stuff!
<DaSkreech> angasule_: For Your diskette No that's between you and your priest (well a young one and an old one)
<DaSkreech> The KDM issue.
<angasule_> DaSkreech: so what would it be? I prefer my doctor's handwriting over xml heh it's just as legible
<phred_> how do I define a local (hard disk) repository for apt?
<DaSkreech> It seems the problem is KDM's and might be a issue to work around
<|lostbyte|> bobbyd, hi, sorry.. was away..
<DaSkreech> phred_: Why bother?
<|lostbyte|> bobbyd, I have no mysql-admin, but have mysqladmin
<phred_> setting up a computer for my dad who has no Internet access. I could take cd's of packages I download to install on his.
<angasule_> DaSkreech: well, maybe he doesn't have internet access? we had to make a repo
* angasule_ curses the retardedness of google
<phred_> and to avoid re-downloading for multiple computers here with only dial up access.
<dein> ok guys, i got some questions for you
<dein> my regular computer, its power source failed and took my motherboard with it at least
<bobbyd> |lostbyte|, sudo apt-get install mysql-admin
<angasule_> !local repo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about local repo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dein> im thinking about getting a new processor, motherboard and case
<DaSkreech> phred_: Just drop them into /var/cache/apt/archives
<dein> the dual core processors, what kernel would i use, and does ubuntu support them well?
<DaSkreech> That's the first place that apt cheks anyway
<one-dub> I am trying to get conky to position in the top_right in my Kubuntu install and just can't get it to move. Anyone have a tip?
<angasule_> phred_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalAptGetRepository
<|lostbyte|> bobbyd, :(.. i had installed mysql-client. was that a mistake..
<|lostbyte|> ?
<bobbyd> |lostbyte|, do as I say :)
<DaSkreech> dein: a SMP kernel will do
<|lostbyte|> bobbyd, yes, its d/l as i speek.
<bobbyd> I command thee
<angasule_> phred_: what we did, was to install using the kubuntu CD and had a CD with 'extra' packages (like the friggin' translations!)
<bobbyd> it's the standard mysql admin gui...
<angasule_> DaSkreech: so what was the possible workaround for the KDM issue? :?
<|lostbyte|> Keeping in mind, i want to simpl connect to my web hosting mysql server, and not installing the server locally.
<|lostbyte|> bobbyd, ^^
<DaSkreech> angasule_: It's in code and so far it doesn't seem to be workable so unless you like White Skins...
<dein> will that enable dual core usage in all apps?
<DaSkreech> dein: as much as possible yes
<dein> ok thanks
<gatito> donde sta el canal  espaol
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<|lostbyte|> bobbyd, how do i tell which database to enter ?
<angasule_> DaSkreech: actually, I found a light blue skin in which the white box doesn't look so terrible, I simply can't do without the userlist, my parents like it too much
<|lostbyte|> there is a -u and -h, but i see no -d ?
<bobbyd> |lostbyte|, it shows you all your databases
<DaSkreech> angasule_: understood
<bobbyd> |lostbyte|, check ou the help on the mysql sit
<bobbyd> e
<menace_> anyone know if guild wars can run on linux?
<bobbyd> menace_, check the wine database, the cedega one, and check for a native version with google :)
<menace_> but, i dont even know how to install stuff on kubuntu....
<menace_> im a linux noobie
<angasule_> the language installs for *buntu could REALLY use some help... by default, konversation will join this channel, instead of #kubuntu-es , in the spanish install
<one-dub> I am trying to get conky to position in the top_right in my Kubuntu install and just can't get it to move. Anyone have a tip?
<menace_> ,,,,no clue what wine cedega one are
<angasule_> menace_: look at 'Adept'
<menace_> i did
<menace_> but it says break install
<|lostbyte|> bobbyd, cannot connect, it says.. whats the defualt port for it ?
<menace_> and never works
<gatito> what?
<DaSkreech> angasule_: I know
<DaSkreech> one-dub: conky being Konqueror?
<gatito> lisa a eat you all your....
<menace_> when i try to install something using adept, it says break install...and then never installs...
<DaSkreech> !es > gatito
<gatito> lisaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<gatito> what?
<one-dub> DaSkreech: no, conky being the cool system monitor
<angasule_> gatito: anda a #kubuntu-es
<DaSkreech> Eh?
<DaSkreech> one-dub: The Ctrl+Esc one?
<gatito> why i,m black?
<one-dub> Conky - http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<|lostbyte|> bobbyd, problem is i only have access to one database..
<phred_> thanks for the archives tip, and I am looking at/for info about sharing / syncing the archives on my lan
<|lostbyte|> thats why..
<gatito> someone has seen to lisa?
<DaSkreech> lisa_: Hi
<DaSkreech> gatito: lisa might be gone
<DaSkreech> Ask here in english or in #kubuntu-es en espanol
<gatito> no no, lisa is here becouse i,m looking her
<Hawkwind> gatito: Do you have a question regarding Kubuntu ?
<gatito> what happend with kubuntu? he is god?
<Diuneimama> Hawkwind can i know how to update firefox 1.5 to 2.0
<DaSkreech> Diuneimama: Update to Edgy :)
<menace_> could anyone here spare a minute to help me out with a kubuntu problem?
<Hawkwind> Diuneimama: It's only in Edgy, which is beta and meant to be a testing version until it's released as final
<gatito> ok i listen you
<Hawkwind> menace_: Ask your question
<Diuneimama> Hawkwind i had downloaded the firefox-2.0b2.tar.gz
<Hawkwind> Diuneimama: Not wise to do that to be honest
<menace_> i dont understand how to install programs
<menace_> i've tried adept but it says break install
<menace_> then never installs
<menace_> what am i doing wrong?
<Hawkwind> Diuneimama: If the distro doesn't supply it, then best to build a deb yourself and not compile things
<Diuneimama> Hawkwind ok
<Hawkwind> menace_: sudo apt-get install package
<h3sp4wn> Diuneimama: Just install it into /opt/firefox
<gatito> when you introduce the cd you pulse install, so simpy
<Diuneimama> Hawkwind i wont install it :)
<gatito> simply
<menace_> i've tried that too hawk, but it says package not available
<gatito> sorry
<Diuneimama> How to get flash player
<Hawkwind> gatito: ??  Is there something we can help you with ?
<angasule_> menace_: have you read a guide on how to install programs with adept? on linux, you don't normally download programs from any website and then install them
<Hawkwind> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> menace_: Then you need to setup all of your repos correctly
<Hawkwind> !repos > menace_
<h3sp4wn> Diuneimama: firefox-2.0b2.tar.gz (that implies to me its a binary you have downloaded)
<DaSkreech> menace_: What are you installing?
<Diuneimama> h3sp4wn binary?
<menace_> firefox...then going to try to install guild wars
<Diuneimama> h3sp4wn i tot was an updater
<DaSkreech> menace_: and Firefox won't install?
<menace_> anga, where is the guide that you speak of located?
<menace_> no it wont
<menace_> it says break install in adept
<angasule_> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Hawkwind> menace_: The bot just sent you information, read it
<DaSkreech> Did you do a Fetch updates?
<angasule_> menace_: there :)
<Hawkwind> menace_: The bot sent it to you in pm
<menace_> alright, thanks everyone
<gatito> LISAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<gatito> NOT AT ALL
<Hawkwind> gatito: Please stop with the randomness
<gatito> what is randomness
<DaSkreech> gatito: type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<gatito> ?
<RawSewage> whats that command to reset kmenu again
<DaSkreech> Please do your talking there
<Hawkwind> gatito: If you have a question about Kubuntu then please ask it.  If not, then please stop
<gatito> aaaaaaaaaaa ok ok
<sephzero> hello
<DaSkreech> sephzero: HI
<gatito> that this is to ask about cubuntu only?
<sephzero> a question: is it normal that my DVD drive is not enabled? :|
<RawSewage> kbuildsycoca --incremental
<DaSkreech> gatito: Yes
<sephzero> kubuntu*
<RawSewage> how did I ever live without Klipper
<gatito> ok ok
<DaSkreech> gatito: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<gatito> ok
<gatito> thank you
<DaSkreech> sephzero: It turns up in Kmenu -> System Settings -> Devices and Filesystems
<sephzero> i've checked..and it is disabled
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<menace_> in adept, instead of it saying "install package" it says request install...could this create a problem?
<menace_> no? ok
<DaSkreech> No
<menace_> it says there was a problem downloading the package
<menace_> says break install
<menace_> then i hit apply changes and i get an error...
<menace_> what am i doing wrong?
<DaSkreech> menace_: can you try i t from the command line
<DaSkreech> Close adept and open konsole
<menace_> its open
<menace_> sudo apt-get install firefox right?
<DaSkreech> yes
<menace_> it says the following packages have unmet dependencies...then names off 3 packages and says they arent installable
<DaSkreech> Can You paste bin the error?
<DaSkreech> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<menace_> also, it says "E: broken packages"
<TeePOG> can anyone tell me why apt-get works, but wget seems not to use the proxy?
<menace_> ill do that skreech...hang on
<sephzero> uhm..
<menace_> hosted
<menace_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22570
<sephzero> so anyone knows how to help with my problem?
<mcscruff> lo all, i have a vt6421a pci sata card, lspci shows
<mcscruff> 0000:00:0a.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller (rev 50)
<mcscruff> 0000:00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)
<mcscruff> * top one
<mcscruff> but i cant get it to work
<menace_> how's it look skreech?
<DaSkreech> Strange
<menace_> ahhhh
<DaSkreech> can you apt-get install libpango?
<menace_> ill try it
<menace_> E: couldnt find package libpango
<DaSkreech> Ah ha!
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get update
<menace_> install update?
<menace_> ok
<menace_> updated
<Diuneimama> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 862 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<Diuneimama> can i know wat is gnomebaker?
<Diuneimama> a plyer
<Diuneimama> ?
<menace_> now what skreech?
<DaSkreech> Not install update :)
<DaSkreech>  just update
<menace_> i did update
<DaSkreech> you did that?
<menace_> it updated
<DaSkreech> Diuneimama: A burner
<DaSkreech> try and install libpango again
<menace_> couldnt find it....
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Can you pastebin your sources for me?
<menace_> whats that?
<Diuneimama> !juk
<ubotu> juk: music organizer and player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 694 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<menace_> skreech, how can i access the sources?
<angasule_> uh, all users can see each other files by default
<menace_> skreech, you there?
<DaSkreech> Ah yes sorry
<DaSkreech>  phones ringing like crazy in here
<menace_> ah ok
<DaSkreech> menace_: It's the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<menace_> ok
<DaSkreech> angasule_: There is a thingy to turn that off I think. :)
<DaSkreech> Damned if I can recall what it is now
<DaSkreech> Ah your Umask
<Diuneimama> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule_> DaSkreech: well, yeah, but the default shouldn't be like this!
<menace_> i opened the sources list
<menace_> im hosting it now
<DaSkreech> angasule_: Punch someone in #ubuntu-devel
<menace_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22571
<menace_> there it is brother skreech
<angasule_> DaSkreech: ok, I just did ;)
<angasule_> I should send a mail to the list as well, but I'm about 100 emails behind in my reading there
<menace_> how's it look skreech?
<DaSkreech> Loading
<menace_> alrighty
<sephzero> uhm..fucking dvd drive :
<menace_> lol
<Adore> Hello every body
<Adore> i need help please
<Adore> now . i download a software for ubuntu
<Adore> on the desktop
<Adore> how can i install it?
<Adore> it's firfox 1.5.6
<Adore> firefox
<menace_> try adept
<h3sp4wn> Why do you need firefox 1.5.6
<Adore> to can open my e-mail inbox
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<h3sp4wn> (I thought it was only windows media player functionality changes or something)
<menace_> use konqueror....
<DaSkreech> menace_: You have everything disabled
<Adore> i need to view my e-mails
<menace_> WHAT??????????????????????????
<menace_> wha??
<menace_> wha that...wha huh how wha???
<Adore> my e-mail on live beta
<Danish> whats the code for displaying time and date [HTML & XHTML] 
<Adore> msn live beta
<menace_> how can i fix it skreech?
* menace_ pee's my pants
<Adore> so i need any new software can open my inbox
<Adore> help me please
<menace_> is it an easy fix skreech?
<DaSkreech> menace_: Yeah :)
<DaSkreech>  Open adept
<Adore> i don't know
<Danish> can somebody answer my question plz
<Danish> whats the code for displaying time and date in html and xhtml
<deeo> Adore: msn live only works on IE.
<deeo> Adore: so open adept and install IE
<menace_> its open skreech
<Adore> Thank you very much
<zorgluuu> deeo: there is package ?
<zorgluuu> pff im tired
<DaSkreech> Ok under the adept menu do you see Manage repos?
<deeo> probably not
<zorgluuu> it cant be shipped due to license
<Adore> Thanks alot for this important information
<DaSkreech> deeo: It works in Firefox
<zorgluuu> but i heard some people are running it thru wine
<menace_> yes i see that skreech
<Adore> Merci Deeo
<ravenous> does kubuntu have the moodin kdm theme engine installed by default?
<DaSkreech> menace_: Ok click it  and you shoudl have a list of repos
<menace_> yes i see that
<DaSkreech> tell me if they are greyed out
<menace_> yes they are
<DaSkreech> Adore: You got firefox installed?
<DaSkreech> ok click on them and click enable at the bottom
<sephzero> which is the package to view encrypted dvd video?
<DaSkreech> !DVD
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Diuneimama> !helixplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helixplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Diuneimama> !helix-player
<ubotu> helix-player: the helix audio and video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-3 (dapper), package size 3966 kB, installed size 10184 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc)
<menace_> thats a bunch of freggin things to right click...
<Diuneimama> DaSkreech is helix player a player for audio and video?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> menace_: Yeah :-(
<DaSkreech> You only really need a few
<menace_> i did all of them
<menace_> now what?
<DaSkreech> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<DaSkreech> That line
<DaSkreech>  put multiverse after universe
<Diuneimama> DaSkreech Any specific plugin i nid to use the player?
<DaSkreech> Diuneimama: Not Sure. What are you trying to do?
<Diuneimama> DaSkreech I am finding a video player that can play avi rmbv
<sephzero> ok..now it runs! ;) tnx daSkreech
<DaSkreech> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alex_> hello everyone
<DaSkreech> Diuneimama: read that
<alex_> does anyone know how to get glxgears to show the FPS?
<DaSkreech> menace_: Put Multiverse on the line below that as well
<DaSkreech> -iacknowledgethatthisisnotabenchmark
<menace_> da skreech i dont see any multiverse
<menace_> ooo i see it
<DaSkreech> menace_: Nooo
<DaSkreech>  :)
<DaSkreech> Click where it says universe
<alex_> FPS in glxgears... anyone?
<DaSkreech> it should allow you to edit it
<menace_> theres like a lot of places
<Diuneimama> DaSkreech I had read them, i cant find any video player
<DaSkreech> add a space then type multiverse
<DaSkreech> On this line
<DaSkreech> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<DaSkreech> Diuneimama: The First link should give you some idea on how to play Real Formats
<DaSkreech> Diuneimama: Or you could just install VLC
<menace_> ah i see it...
<Diuneimama> VLC is a?
<menace_> unter the comment ## team?
<h3sp4wn> alex_: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Diuneimama> DaSkreech Yup, i found VLC, thanks
<DaSkreech> menace_: Hmm? which
<alex_> lol
<DaSkreech> If you right click on that line and enable it that's ok
<alex_> are you serious?
<alex_> lmao
<alex_> ok
<h3sp4wn> yes
<DaSkreech> then click on the word universe
<menace_> ok
<alex_> h3sp4wn: nope... that didn't show the fps
<DaSkreech> It shoudl allow you to edit it
<menace_> yes it does
<DaSkreech> ok put a space after universe and put multiverse
<alex_> ok
<DaSkreech> same for the line beneath it
<alex_> h3sp4wn: it worked
<h3sp4wn> alex_: it does
<alex_> h3sp4wn: my mistake
<menace_> ok
<menace_> mind copy and pasting the 2 line i do it on just so i know im doing it right?
<alex_> h3sp4wn: well, there is something seriously wrong with my video drivers
<alex_> I get about 125 fps
<DaSkreech> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<alex_> most people get thousands
<alex_> frames per second that is
<menace_> ok good
<menace_> now what?
<DaSkreech> Hit apply
<h3sp4wn> alex_: Which video card ?
<menace_> ok it greyed out a lot
<menace_> but not all
<menace_> a lot say main restricted
<alex_> h3sp4wn: X1400
<alex_> h3sp4wn: binaries installed perfectly
<alex_> h3sp4wn: looks like it is a bug
<DaSkreech> menace_: Greyed?
<menace_> some of the lines went greyed out again
<menace_> but some stayed black...
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<alex_> h3sp4wn: I am searching the forums about this, but cannot find anything
<DaSkreech> Can You pastebin a screenshot?
<menace_> sure
<DaSkreech> :-)
<alex_> h3sp4wn: most people either couldn't install the drivers or had perfect success
<h3sp4wn> alex_: What does fglrxinfo say
<DaSkreech> menace_: PNG :)
<alex_> h3sp4wn: ATI... X1400 generic... etc
<h3sp4wn> alex_: glxinfo | grep direct (should be direct rendering on or yes i forget which)
<h3sp4wn> alex_: Mesa or SGI ?
<alex_> rendering is ON
<alex_> h3sp4wn: display: :0.0  screen: 0
<alex_> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<alex_> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 Generic
<alex_> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)
<alex_> h3sp4wn: everything looks like it should be
<alex_> (or is it)
<h3sp4wn> what about fgl_glxgears (I think that is the name of it)
<Electrolyte> glxgears do you mean?
<menace_> daskreech: http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/6593/snapshot1lb5.png
<Electrolyte> Although it doesn't show the framerate for some reason.
<h3sp4wn> There is another glxgears just for fglrx
<Electrolyte> Didn't know that :o
<h3sp4wn> (I forget the name of it though)
<alex_> h3sp4wn: hmmm.... not sure what you just gave me, but it runs at a higher rate
<Electrolyte> fgl_glxgears works.
<alex_> went from ~200 to 500fps
<menace_> how's it look skreech?
<alex_> the thing is that off screen (let's say another window blocking it) it gives thousands of frames per second
<Electrolyte> Heh, I get 766 FPS.
<DaSkreech> menace_: Ha hYou know that you can post a screenshot at pastebin :)
<menace_> oh
<alex_> yes, it sounds like something is wrong
<menace_> uhm...i do now
<menace_> lol
<larson9999> freedos hit 1.0?  sweet.
<h3sp4wn> With my 9800 pro I used to get ~1000
<h3sp4wn> and that is ancient
<Adore> Hey
<Adore> adept not working
<DaSkreech> menace_: do you have a ungreyed deb line for main restricted?
<Adore> what can i do?
<alex_> h3sp4wn: I read that some people with 9600 pro could get up to 6000fps
<Adore> Deeo
<alex_> h3sp4wn: anyway, that's not my concern
<Electrolyte> That's glxgears
<Electrolyte> Not fgl_glxgears.
<Electrolyte> fgl_glxgears is more demanding by the look of it.
<alex_> h3sp4wn: my problem is that some websites seem to slow down the graphics
<menace_> yes i do skreech
<menace_> its up a little higher
<DaSkreech> not from dapper-updates?
<h3sp4wn> 250 fps in glxgears implies something is wrong to me
<alex_> can someone go to www.deviantart.com on their kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Just dapper?
<menace_> let me see...the stupid thing closed
<alex_> h3sp4wn: what video card do you have now?
<h3sp4wn> alex_: Non that is working properly
<alex_> h3sp4wn: lol
<menace_> i got some for dapper and dapper updates
<DaSkreech> menace_: not greyed :-)
<menace_> they arent
<Electrolyte> h3sp4wn: It was because I had a distributed computing project running.
<h3sp4wn> alex_: An nvidia 5900 but I have trashed it (getting an ati 9250 tommorow morning so I can use free drivers)
<Electrolyte> Now I get 1675 FPS.
<h3sp4wn> Electrolyte: That makes sense
<Electrolyte> Not standard glxgears as that doesn't report the framerate.
<Electrolyte> fgl_glxgears that is.
<h3sp4wn> Electrolyte: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Electrolyte> lol :P
<DaSkreech> menace_: Ok Hit apply and close then hit fetch updates :)
<h3sp4wn> That is the commandline switch to do what you want
<alex_> h3sp4wn: I am getting exactly 124 fps with glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<alex_> h3sp4wn: that can't be right
<menace_> WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!1
<menace_> TONS OF UPDATES!!!!
<menace_> im guessin this is gonna help eh?
<DaSkreech> menace_: I was about to say congrats
<menace_> lol thanks a ton skreech
<DaSkreech> Cause you pimped out your kubuntu and didn't have any repos :)
<menace_> is there a chance you could add me on msn or yahoo?
<DaSkreech> MSN sure :)
<menace_> ok
<DaSkreech> I never use it but ....
<DaSkreech> :-D
<menace_> merchant_ofmenace@hotmail.com
<menace_> im a graphix designer if you need a logo or sig or something
<DaSkreech> Ha You may want to try a PM next time
<Electrolyte> 9550 FPS :)
<DaSkreech> menace_: That would explain the pimping :)
<menace_> im not to worried about that
<menace_> lol
<menace_> omg!!!!
<menace_> there like 50000000000000000000 packages
<menace_> <3
<DaSkreech> You wanna give your services in #kubuntu-devel :)
<Electrolyte> And I possibly have the fastest CPU/GPU here ;)
<menace_> i could do that
<alex_> Electrolyte: whic is?
<alex_> Electrolyte: which is?
<menace_> how could i help?
<Electrolyte> AMD FX-55 ClawHammer and an X850XT.
<alex_> I have a better video card
<alex_> but you have a better CPU
<h3sp4wn> Electrolyte: My nvidida can get at least twice that
<alex_> h3sp4wn: exactly, something is not right
<Electrolyte> h3sp4wn: ATI drivers aren't optimised remember.
<Electrolyte> I've always got around that level, which ever distro it is.
<alex_> h3sp4wn: so could that be the cause of my lag?
<Electrolyte> It's the ATI drivers - they're crap.
<menace_> wo0t wo0t i got firefox now
<menace_> <3 skreech
<h3sp4wn> All binary drivers are bad
<angasule_> Electrolyte: we can always hope AMD will turn them away from the dark side :)
<Electrolyte> angasule_: h3sp4wn said the same thing actually.
<Electrolyte> I hope they do.
<Electrolyte> I wish the ATI drivers had support for composite - because they don't.
<DaSkreech> menace_: ha ha :) Woot :)
<Electrolyte> Ok, my FireFox has a different icon.
<menace_> where is firefox?
<menace_> i cant find it..
<Electrolyte> Under Internet.
<menace_> installed...but cant find it
<DaSkreech> menace_: Hit Alt+Space
<Electrolyte> I had to logout then login for it to work.
* word|away is back.
<menace_> katapult?
<DaSkreech> Type web
* angasule_ <3 katapult
<Dr_Willis> or just make a launcher for it on the panel. :P
<menace_> it does nothign....
<DaSkreech> Ah Doh Of course
<DaSkreech> Never mind :)
<DaSkreech> katapult needs a dynamic backend :(
<Electrolyte> I prefer Konqueror any way.
<menace_> how do i find firefox?
<Dr_Willis> reboot :)
<Electrolyte> Type firefox in a console.
<Electrolyte> Or logout then login.
<DaSkreech> menace_: K Menu _> internet -> Firefox
<Dr_Willis> reboot  100 times
<flukej-walker> menace_: "firefox" in Katapult
<DaSkreech> Electrolyte: Or kill katapult :)
<menace_> it isnt there skreech
<sephzero> guys..a question..
<Electrolyte> lol
<DaSkreech> sephzero: Just ask
<sephzero> to remove things with apt-get
<menace_> katapult cant find it
<sephzero> can i do apt-get unistall ?
<Electrolyte> menace_: Type firefox in a console.
<DaSkreech> menace_: Hit alt+F2 and type firefox
<digivore> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<DaSkreech> sephzero: It's called remove
<Dr_Willis> alt-space porn
<flukej-walker> haha, doesn't work with amarok 1.4.2
<sephzero> apt-get remove ?
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<menace_> how can i make a firefox icon or something?
<menace_> instead of having to put it in konsole?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Dr_Willis> menace_,  make a launcher for it
<menace_> how? im a linux noob
<DaSkreech> menace_: It should be there ... not sure why it isn't
<menace_> ok
<Dr_Willis> right cloick on thge panel.
<sephzero> daSkreech.. example.. apt-get remove xchat ?
<Dr_Willis> and look at the menus
<DaSkreech> Si
<flukej-walker> menace_: if you want it on ur desktop, right click>link to application
<sephzero> daSkreech..italian?
<menace_> ok thanks walker
<flukej-walker> no prob
<DaSkreech> sephzero: I don't think yo uare allowed to apt-get remove the italians no
<DaSkreech> You could try talking it out though
<sephzero> daSkreech..are u italian?
<DaSkreech> No
<sephzero> Si .. No
<sephzero> are italian words..
<sephzero> :P
<menace_> theyre also spanish....
<Dr_Willis> yo!
<sephzero> :)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<menace_> how do i make the upsidedown "?" mark again?
<menace_> im new to spanish :P
<poseidon> maybe if you asked kubuntu-es?
<menace_> ,I,,
<alex_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<soulrider__> !uptime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<menace_> anyone know how to make the clock in kubutu not use military time?
<Dr_Willis>   menace_  set the time/date format
<menace_> i tried
<Dr_Willis> menace_,  but the dang thing wont show the other time till the clock applet is restartd
<menace_> it doesnt have central timezone
<menace_> central america
<Dr_Willis> which is lame.
<menace_> ja
<flukej-walker> it would be by city, i imagine
<digivore> what is the linux command to view what networks are available, or who are connected to the networks?
<Dr_Willis> digivore,   you refering to samba shares? or networks in general?
<menace_> yea
<soulrider> how can i know for how long my computer has been up running ?
<soulrider> since the last restart that is
<digivore> networks in general,   my wireless isn't working right, i want to try to troubleshoot it.
<menace_> soulrider, write down when you turn it on?
<flukej-walker> wireless can be a royal pain
<digivore> has anyone installed a linksys wusb11?  anyone?
<alex_> h3sp4wn: so what do you make of that? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i22578
<poseidon> soulrider: "uptime" in a terminal
<menace_> what are some programs i should install?
<alex_> any hints there?
<alex_> or does everything look normal?
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Run uptime
<menace_> well guys...im out...later everyone
<flukej-walker> menace
<flukej-walker> install the easy ubuntu script
<flukej-walker> if you haven't
<soulrider> thanks
<EV|Toshiba> Yesterday (im running Xubuntu) I did a  apt-get update apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and now I cnat get any internet connection... how do I get rid of kubuntu? And go back to my Xubuntu settings?
<flukej-walker> EV|Toshiba: what did you change your repo sources to before the update?
<EV|Toshiba> no
<flukej-walker> how are you connecting?
<flukej-walker> to the internet?
<EV|Toshiba> lan >> fios
<flukej-walker> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<flukej-walker> have you logged into a XFCE session and tried it?
<EV|Toshiba> no
<flukej-walker> try that
<flukej-walker> just log out, and back in with XFCE
<flukej-walker> i bet KDE didn't keep your LAN settings and such
<neddiW> kubuntu Roxxxxxxxx!!!
<atul> Hey I lost all audio after a dist-upgrade :( Can someone help me?
<atul> amarok seems to not know but there is no sound
<flukej-walker> atul: thats your sound server
<flukej-walker> either OSS or ALSA
<atul> alsamixer shows that sound is not muted
<atul> aplay pretends to play but no sound
<flukej-walker> go into System Settings>Sound and Multi
<flukej-walker> and see if it sees your sound hardware
<flukej-walker> are you using a card, or onboard sound?
<atul> onboard, its a laptop
<Diuneimama> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flukej-walker> what did you upgrade to/from?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !real
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atul> i'm at the latest- whateveer that is
<CheeseBurgerMan> Diuneimama: rmvb is a Real video format.
<flukej-walker> are you using dapper, or edgy?
<atul> dapper
<flukej-walker> hmmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell Diuneimama about codecs
<flukej-walker> try alsaconf in Konsole
<flukej-walker> see if it gives a listing for the card
<flukej-walker> or chipset, whatever it may be
<Diuneimama> CheeseBurgerMan erm, where can i get real player codec
<Diuneimama> CheeseBurgerMan im using vlc media player now
<atul> i dont seem to have alsaconf, what package is it in?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !restrictedcodecs
<flukej-walker> i'm not sure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictedcodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flukej-walker> try alsamixer
<Diuneimama> CheeseBurgerMan seems it dun have realplayer codecs
<flukej-walker> !VLC
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<atul> alsamixer shows the card and all volume levels
<CheeseBurgerMan> Diuneimama: OK, the official Real Player is at http://real.com
<egarim> anyone known a good ftp client ?
<egarim> with gui interface
<atul> none of the volumes is muted
<CheeseBurgerMan> egarim: gFTP, KBear, and KFTPGrabber are what I know of.
<egarim> thx
<Diuneimama> CheeseBurgerMan that means i need realplayer to play them?
<jozaum> linuxbrasil
<CheeseBurgerMan> Diuneimama: Unless there's codecs for them elsewhere, yes. I don't use rmvb on Linux, so I'm not too well aquainted with the details.
<flukej-walker> atul: google alsa setup
<jason__> what packages should i download for ati support?
<jake1> anyone have any ideas of what palm pilot i should buy that is compatible with Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<Diuneimama> CheeseBurgerMan that realplayer codec jux can last 14 days
<jake1> ?
<Diuneimama> CheeseBurgerMan is a trail version :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> Diuneimama: There's a freeversion somewhere.
<Diuneimama> oh alright
<Diuneimama> i will find it :)
<Diuneimama> thanks alto
<jozaum> tem algum brasileiro ae q pode me ajudar ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Diuneimama: It seems to be on the right side of the site.
<Diuneimama> CheeseBurgerMan its not atrial version?
<jason__> has anyone had problems with kubuntu 6.06 updating?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Diuneimama: No.
<pierreth_> hello
<pierreth_> is it possible to script the interface in kde?
<Diuneimama> CheeseBurgerMan oh lol
<Diuneimama> CheeseBurgerMan i saw it :)
<atul> flukej-walker: I've followed all steps everything seems ok but no sound!!!
<CheeseBurgerMan> Diuneimama: Good. :)
<atul> the modules are loaded, the channels are not muted
<Diuneimama> CheeseBurgerMan but its a exe file
<atul> the hardware is ok - i've got sound under windows
<flukej-walker> atul: it sees your card and everything?
<flukej-walker> have you rebooted since the upgrade?
<atul> yes the card is detected
<Diuneimama> CheeseBurgerMan can i use it with wine, or find another .bin file
<atul> yes many times
<flukej-walker> dang
<flukej-walker> have you tried something other than amarok to play a sound file?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Diuneimama: Um, I'm not sure. I've never used it. However, you can just klik it if you want. http://klik.atekon.de/
<atul> it worked before :(
<atul> yes i have tried aplay the alsa low-lever pcm player
<atul> low-level
<atul> it does not detect any error
<flukej-walker> did you change all of your repo sources before the upgrade?
<flukej-walker> somethin may have got left out
<neddiW> how kan i put the KDE clock in regular format, 12hr format AM,PM
<flukej-walker> neddiW:date/time format
<flukej-walker> right click the clock
<flukej-walker> you'll have to log out and back in for it to take affect
<atul> I'm using dapper since a long time now, i've been doing dist-upgrades to get the latest
<garrin> hello
<neddiW> flukej-walker, but where in that window is the setting for time
<neddiW> flukej-walker, I found it
<flukej-walker> neddiW: cool
<neddiW> flukej-walker, thanx!!
<neddiW> ;_)
<garrin> I dont know if anyone can awnser this but I tried installing Kubuntu on my friends PC (i386) since his non-genuine windows xp is going haywire and it just crashed massive
<Diuneimama> CheeseBurgerMan ok. on the way of dling :)
<garrin> there seems to be no output to his screen
<Diuneimama> CheeseBurgerMan Thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> Diuneimama: You're welcome. :)
<flukej-walker> garrin: you using a LCD, or CRT?
<garrin> CRT
<flukej-walker> ok, should auto-detect
<garrin> when you press the powe button it goes into console mode or w/e and that shows up fine
<flukej-walker> does it output anything at all?
<flukej-walker> your X windows is wrong then
<garrin> well it outputs all the startup stuff
<garrin> right
<garrin> how do you fix that
<flukej-walker> on the console, try running startx
<flukej-walker> then kdm
<garrin> I installed from the alternate install drapper cd
<flukej-walker> did you choose the lite install?
<garrin> no
<garrin> not to my knowledge
<flukej-walker> i installed old school too
<garrin> yea well I installed from that cd here at home
<garrin> no problem
<garrin> im using it right now
<garrin> but for some reason it didnt work there
<flukej-walker> on that system, is it older?
<garrin> and I just formated his hard drive and what not
<garrin> p4 1.4ghz
<garrin> but I think there is only 64mb ram
<garrin> does that cause a problem
<flukej-walker> ah
<flukej-walker> possibly
<garrin> yea ill try xubuntu tomorow
<garrin> do you think that will work?
<flukej-walker> i think X needs more ram to run?
<garrin> xubuntu??
<sephzero> how can i install a launchbar like gnome in my kubuntu?
<flukej-walker> i think it will work
<flukej-walker> if not, ram is fairly cheap
<garrin> ok ill try
<garrin> well if not another distrib would work right?
<leonrott> Ubuntu, which is an ancient African word meaning cant install Debian.
<garrin> like fedora or something?
<flukej-walker> see if you can get some busted comps from a school, library
<leonrott> ohh god
<garrin> lol
<FurthuR> sephzero : there is an option to add a bar
<garrin> or mabye ill just bust some comps
<flukej-walker> anything with kde, gnome won;t work
<sephzero> how?
<FurthuR> sephzero : *in kde
<flukej-walker> they both need at least 128 meg
<flukej-walker> !KDE
<garrin> I see
<sephzero> i've added one.. another panel..
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<flukej-walker> but, why have a p4 in you don't have any ram?
<flukej-walker> lol
<garrin> yea well I thought he had more ram
<garrin> I mean he runs decent video games on it
<flukej-walker> !google KDE ram requirements
<garrin> but when I startup it said 64mb ram
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google KDE ram requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flukej-walker> check the bios
<garrin> yea
<garrin> will do
<garrin> thanks
<flukej-walker> no prob
<Jucato> you can also check the total amount of RAM you in the command line ("free -m") or in KInfoCenter
<flukej-walker> i bet with no X he would have a hard time finding the Kinfocenter
<flukej-walker> lol
<garrin> lol
<Jucato> ok... then free -m then
<garrin> is there like a safe mode boot
<garrin> in just console interface or something
<flukej-walker> on GRUB (or LILO), the Ubuntu rescue or something
<garrin> yea
<Jucato> (recovery mode)
<garrin> ok mb that will work
<flukej-walker> there you go
<flukej-walker> if you want, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<flukej-walker> and see if it doesn't need as much ram
<RawSewage> If I install Six Thousand Seven Hundred Sixty Fonts , it says X will take a bit longer to load.  but will this slow my system down after loading
<flukej-walker> you can do that from command line
<garrin> no I got someone briging me the cd tomrow
<flukej-walker> ok
<garrin> I'll do a clean install
<flukej-walker> that'll do
<Mewshi> hi
<atomic> ois, como instalar  um dock igual ao mac os no ubuntu
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Mewshi> should i use the 32 or 64 install for a turion chip?  I know it's 64-bit, but how is the support for 64-bit on kubuntu?
<fildo_> !bind
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (dapper), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<alex_> is there an easier way to install a theme?
<alex_> other than compiling it?
<alex_> which doesn't seem to go too smooth for em
<alex_> mr
<alex_> me
<Jucato> alex_: that depends on what kind of theme you are trying to add?
<flukej-walker> Mewshi: I would go 32
<flukej-walker> its more supported at this time
<Jucato> KDE has multiple kinds of themes (icons, widgets, dekorator window themes, etc)
<alex_> Jucato: Crystal Clear theme from kde-look.org
<TeePOG> what does a segmentation fault mean? and how do I fix it?
<alex_> Jucato: the installation instructions say that I must type ./configure... but there is no such file in that packahge
<flukej-walker> Mewshi: 64 bit is pretty experimental
<Jucato> alex_: Crystal Clear can be downloaded from the repositories
<Dr_Willis> TeePOG,  means the program crashed big time.
<FurthuR> TeePOG : Im afraid you cannot really fix it
<alex_> Jucato: cool, sudo apt-get install .......?
* holy_cow stabs samba
<holy_cow> and the kubuntu gui for it lol
<alex_> Jucato: where exactly can I get it?
<Jucato> alex_: yep. or you can search in Adept for the name of the package
<TeePOG> apt-get gives me a segfault... nice
<alex_> Jucato: ok... I'll try now
<TeePOG> so FurthuR: reinstall?
<alex_> Jucato: thanks
<draik> Jucato
<FurthuR> TeePOG : ?? not really normal lol
<draik> wassup
<Jucato> draik: hey! not much. updating edgy... lots of updates in 2 days :-/
<digivore> my wirelesss will only work after i type "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid any "
<digivore> Is there a startup script that i can add something to to change network settings ?
<draik> I finally fixed my IP issue
<Jucato> alex_: the name of the package is kde-icons-crystalclear
<Jucato> draik: nice
<Dr_Willis> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<alex_> Jucato: oh I see
<FurthuR> digivore : There is a file in system that you can manual edit... or you can use kcontrol
<alex_> Jucato: ok, well that I installed easily, I am actually trying to install the actual theme for the system
<digivore> ohh ok
<alex_> Jucato: windows and such
<jake1> is there a way to play .wma in any media player
<digivore> how about a command that will tell me who is connected to my wireless router?
<jake1> i want to try to play it in Amarok
<Dr_Willis> jake1,  depends on the codec the wma is using and if it has DRM or not
<Jucato> alex_: Kubuntu is already using the Crystal window decoration by default
<Jucato> jake1:  but mostly, the w32codecs would handle it
<shadowr3d> #winehq
<alex_> Jucato: http://linuxcult.com/node/10
<alex_> Jucato: the top one
<EV|Toshiba> Ok, I logged out and back in using Xfce..and still have no net.
<digivore_> is there a command that will tell me who is connected to my wireless router?
<jake1> Jucato is that available in Synaptic
<Jucato> jake1: nope. you have to download it manually
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> see that link about RestrictedFormats
<holy_cow> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jake1> yea
<Jucato> alex_: those are all just icons, and the 3 main ones are available in the repositories: Crystal SVG, Crystal Clear, and Crystal GT (which is just plain "Crystal" in the repositories)
<alex_> Jucato: ok, then I got the wrong link
<alex_> Jucato: there was a screenshot of the *new* theme
<Jucato> alex_: hmm... ok. link please?
<beemonk> Hey...
<alex_> Jucato: hang on
<Jucato> alex_: hanging on :D
<alex_> Jucato: actuall do you know which theme this is: http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=25668&file1=25668-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Crystal+Clear
<alex_> Jucato: this is the one from the Icon set
<jake1> well this sux
<alex_> Jucato: what is the actual window theme name?
<jake1> i cnt use the win32codecs cuz i have an AMD64
<jake1> that is stupid
<conhe> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory what do ?
<jake1> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..............
<alex_> Jucato: that's the one I was looking at: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=45095
<jake1> i am so frustrated
<alex_> Jucato: it's not even called crystal... lol
<Jucato> heh the one on the screenshot is not a Crystal window decoration, that's for sure
<alex_> Jucato: yeah... that's probably how I got confused
<alex_> Jucato: but do you know the name of that theme?
<CheeseBurgerMan> jake1: That's why I play my vids in Windows. I got my MP3s working using 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs', but the videos, even when I got them working (took awhile, don't remenber what I did) were slow and jerky.
<EV|Toshiba> Ok, I need to get Kubuntu off that machine and go back to the xubuntu configuration I had..
<jake1> CheeseBurgerMan all i want to do is play music
<jake1> not videos
<jake1> and some of my music is in .wma format
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, now that's a problem.
<jake1> indeed it is
<conhe> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory what do ?
<Jucato> alex_: hold on... these are all different kinds of themes
<alex_> Jucato: yea yea... I got confused that's all.... forget the second one
<alex_> Jucato: I am just curious if you know what the first one is
<flaccid> i get this when trying to ping through my vpn: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<jake1> :-(
<Jucato> ok... which is the first one again?? (I'm also getting confused....)
<alex_> Jucato: the one in the screenshot (that is supposed to demonstrate the icon theme)
<jake1> flaccid: try sudo
<gnulinuxman> No matter what you do, you can't play DRM-protected music on Kubuntu without using Wine somehow
<flaccid> jake1: same thing
<Jucato> alex_: ah that one I don't know. he doesn't describe what window decoration he's using
<jake1> well that sux
<jake1> i dumped windows
<alex_> Jucato: hehe.. all cool
<jake1> is there a way to convert .wma to .mp3 or some other format
<jake1> that can be played
<alex_> Jucato: so that's what it is called? Windows Decoration?
<alex_> Jucato: Now I know ;)
<gnulinuxman> jake1: did you enable the PLF and install w32codecs?
<Jucato> alex_: nope. that theme is not a window decoration
<CheeseBurgerMan> jake1: Audacity can do that, although it'll take awhile.
<Jucato> gnulinuxman: he's using 64bit
<gnulinuxman> oh
<shadowr3d> how could i get a different theme for konversation?
<gnulinuxman> Did you try a chroot jail then?
<jake1> gnulinuxman: i cnt cuz w32codecs does not support my archtecture
<alex_> Jucato: yea, I know, I was talking about the actual window decoration, I didn't know that that's the term
<jake1> architecture
<jake1> it's for x86
<jake1> i have x86_64
<shadowr3d> alex: you know how
<jsubl2> jake1: I have x86_64 and can watch videos from cnn.com and cbsnews.com
<Jucato> alex_: the "theme" in the second one actually contains a color scheme and a widget (controls) style/theme.
<jake1> it's not videos
<jake1> it's audio
<jake1> i have video fine
<jake1> i want to be able to play my music
<Jucato> alex_: but I think the screenshot there is using a window decoration called Alphacube. also available in our repositories
<jake1> i have a bunch of pink floyd
<jake1> but it's all i .wma format
<FurthuR> yay pf!!!
<alex_> Jucato: cool, thanks
<jsubl2> jake1: tried playing it with mplayer
<FurthuR> wma isint pretty with linux
<jake1> no
<jake1> maybe i'll try that
<FurthuR> jake1 : vlc?
<plugs> hi, i want to make a complete copy of my hard drive into a folder on my external drive. how can i do that?
<jake1> i'll try that too
<Jucato> alex_: this might help you get an idea of the different kinds of themes: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=8189.msg33038#msg33038
<Diuneimama> Jucato How do i run Real Player
<z1r0> need help with ati support....Please!
<Diuneimama> Jucato I had installed it
<Jucato> Diuneimama: er... it doesn't appear in K Menu?
<jake1> oh sweet
<Diuneimama> nop
<jake1> it works in VLC
<alex_> Jucato: that alpha cube theme looks awesome, thanks man
<Diuneimama> Jucato no it doesn;t appear
<conhe> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory what do ?
<FurthuR> jake1 : yea vlc does the trick
<Jucato> Diuneimama: try typing this in Konsole: "kbuildsycoca --incremental"
<Diuneimama> ok
<jake1> but it doesn't have an option to search for music
<Jucato> Diuneimama: and ignore the error messages
<jake1> it needs a playlist window
<jake1> mplayer has a playlist window right?
<FurthuR> jake1 : it probly installed the needed libs
<jsubl2> jake1: not sure.. never used it to play wma.
<FurthuR> jake1 : try with mplayer or wtv app again
<jsubl2> jake1: i have only played videos with it
<jake1> wtv???
<FurthuR> jake1 : u had it before?
<jake1> had what before?
<FurthuR> jake1 : vlc
<jake1> yea
<jake1> i had that before
<FurthuR> ah
<FurthuR> then ud probably need to download something to add wma support to mplayer
<jake1> maybe i wil try xmms
<FurthuR> xmms has an extra package for wma
<FurthuR> like a plugin
<sephzero> i go to sleep
<sephzero> byebye guys!!! ^_^
<TeePOG> where do I put environmental values? like export *_proxy ?
<sephzero> see u tomorrow ;)
<FurthuR> peace
<FurthuR> yea i off too
<FurthuR> cyah
<jake1> i wonder how long it will take to get most applications over to a 64-bit platform
<jake1> the sooner the better
<jake1> off to bed
<jsubl2> jake1: you cann't just rerip the albums
<jake1> i dnt have the CDs
<jake1> i can probably import them to another computer and convert them that way
<jake1> then burn them to DVD
<jake1> that would be the easiest
<jake1> i suppose
<jake1> for now
<jake1> a pain in the ass
<jsubl2> yep
<jake1> but still easiest
<jake1> i would install windows
<jake1> but seemingly i cnt figure out how again
<jake1> if i put in a my recovery disks it still boots into Ubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> Heh, that's a change.
<CheeseBurgerMan> jake1: Go into your BIOS and make sure it's set to boot from a CD first
<jake1> even if I select CD as the startup drive
<jake1> i did do that
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh.
<jake1> and seemingly it still won't boot
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, that's just weird.
<jake1> i accidentally installed Ubuntu to my windows partition
<CheeseBurgerMan> That wouldn't affect the computer booting from the CD
<jsubl2> totem with the xine player does not play them
<jake1> seemingly
<jsubl2> xine engine rather
<jake1> it boots off of linux cds fine
<jake1> and in the list at start up winxp/200/nt is listed
<jake1> i select it
<jake1> but it just brings me to the Acer recovery manager
<kokoloko> sorry what can I do to install sommething like mozilla or gimp...?
<jake1> synaptic
<jake1> though gimp should already be installed
<jake1> and firefox should be as well
<kokoloko> not on my kumbutu i think
<jsubl2> jake1: might be an image of windows that is blown own with a ghost like tool
<jake1> it should be
<jake1> possibly
<jake1> but then how would i restore it?
<jake1> should i just buy winXP CDs
<jake1> ?
<jake1> and if i do that how will i get the drivers for all the hardware in my computer?
<jake1> the manufacturer disks seemingly won't let me boot off of them
<jake1> for some odd reason
<jake1> maybe they aren't boot disks
<jake1> which would be incredibly stupid
<jsubl2> well that is kind of a pricey solution.. i would google some first.. check out this... http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Convert_WMA_to_MP3
<garrin> if it's the windows upgrade version they are NOT boot disks
<jsubl2> you might have to install 32bit till you get all the stuff converted.
<shadowr3d> erase evertyhing by installing windows then install ubuntu using the resize hard drive and pick how much gb you want xp and ubuntu to have
<shadowr3d> work for me
<jsubl2> yeah that would work i bet
<jake1> woah
<jake1> that might actually work
<jake1> CRAZY
<shadowr3d> wait what would work
<shadowr3d> my idea
<jsubl2> yes
<shadowr3d> wow cool
<shadowr3d> thank you
<shadowr3d> thank you
<jake1> garrin they are CDs that came with my computer
<kokoloko> excuse me
<jake1> they are called restore cds
<jsubl2> yeah it is an image then..
<jsubl2> like a ghost image
<jake1> so what would i have to do to get them onto a seperate partition
<jake1> ?
<shadowr3d> just do what i did that is if you dont have anything important and if you do put it into a cd or a flash drive i did that too
<jake1> shadowr3d that means i need to go out and buy a windows Install disk
<jake1> my computer came with it preinstalled
<jake1> and a bunch of recovery CDs
<jsubl2> no you use the recovery cd
<jake1> but i cnt start up from the recovery CDs for some reason
<flaccid> the recovery could remove all thats on the hard disk first
<shadowr3d> but its worth it
<jake1> and i dnt know why
<jake1> i put them i n
<jake1> in*
<jake1> and it doesn't do anything
<flaccid> why do you need windows?
<flaccid> jake1: did you change bios to boot the cd drive?
<jake1> yes
<jake1> that is what i did first
<flaccid> does another boot cd work?
<jake1> i need windows so i can sync with clients who use outlook
<shadowr3d> bye bye
<jake1> my linux boot cd does
<jake1> if i put that in the drive it boots that
<shadowr3d> adios every one
<flaccid> maybe the cd is stuffed
<jake1> that seems stupid of them
<flaccid> this is a server? sync with ms outlook?
<jake1> flaccid: no on outlook you can send calender events to people and sync with them
<kokoloko> what are the commands to install on kumbutu ???
<jake1> first off
<jake1> it's kubuntu
<flaccid> jake1: what protocol?
<kokoloko> off
<kokoloko> ?
<kokoloko> sorry
<kokoloko> bye bye
<jake1> i think it's called Microsoft Exchange
<flaccid> kokoloko: apt-get
<jake1> Server
<Jucato> kokoloko: this guide might help you
<Jucato> kokoloko: https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/add-applications.html
<jake1> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<z1r0> Is OpenGL all ready installed in kubuntu 6.06?
<jake1> or kde-common
<jake1> i cnt rememver
<kokoloko> thanx you very much
<jake1> remember*
<flaccid> jake1: i'm a bit confused
<flaccid> jake1: you are dual booting a server?
<jake1> no
<jake1> it's not serving anything
<jake1> outlook is like evolution
<flaccid> this is a desktop?
<jake1> no
<jake1> laptop
<flaccid> right w/ desktop install to be used as a desktop?
<jake1> the difference between evolution and outlook is that outlook you can invite ppl to your calandar events
<jake1> that way it shows up on their calendar
<flaccid> but what protocol is these calendar events?
<jake1> i think it's called Microsoft Exchange
<jake1> it's its own protocol
<flaccid> thats the application
<flaccid> proprietery m$ protocol
<flaccid> is this called a group calendar?
<jake1> yea
<jake1> something like that
<jake1> not exactly
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> these guys did a lot of work reverse engineering that http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6368
<flaccid> just an fyi. i'm not assuming that you have access to and overhaul the exchange server
<flaccid> but its possible
<jake1> basically when someone puts something in their calendar and they want me to also be included in that event they click "invite" and then my e-mail address, then an invitation is sent to me, if i check my e-mail in Outlook it says "You have received an event invitation from "<name_here>" would you like to accept"
<jake1> flaccid: no
<jake1> it's not a server
<flaccid> no?
<jake1> it sends it through some microsof thting
<flaccid> microsoft exchange is a server yes
<jake1> yes but
<jake1> not by us
<jake1> it's done by microsoft
<jake1> it's wierd
<flaccid> yes
<jake1> i dnt know how it works
<flaccid> i didn't say it was..
<jake1> but there is no server
<jake1> no setup
<flaccid> it buddies on top of IMAP
<jake1> all anyone needs is the program
<jake1> well depends
<jake1> if your e-mail account is pop3 or smtp or something else it doesn't use IMAP
<jake1> ok......
<jake1> interesting
<jake1> i put in my recovery CD
<jake1> and just viewed it using Konqueror
<flaccid> in that case its called DCE-RFC protocol
<flaccid> jake1: that doesn't mean the boot sector is bootable
<holy_cow> In my smb.conf file do I need to obey pam restrictions ?
<jake1> the root directory only includes a folder named images and rcd.data
<jake1> i know
<jake1> let me finish typing
<jake1> which means my recovery CDs are not bootable'
<flaccid> have you tried booting the cd on another computer?
<jake1> which is the stupidest thing ever
<jake1> yes
<jake1> i already said that
<jake1> that is how i put ubuntu on it
<jake1> kubuntu*
<jake1> i can boot any CD
<flaccid> i don't think you can view boot sectors in konqueror...
<jake1> but it turns out my recovery disks don't seem to be bootable disks
<flaccid> it only mounts the iso9660
<jake1> so why doesn't the computer boot these CDs then
<flaccid> have you read your manufacturer documentation on how to recover with these cds ?
<jake1> the manual that came with the computer say just insert it into the drive and boot from the CD
<jake1> but that does not work
<jake1> i might call them and say wtf?
<flaccid> a lot of recovery cds or whatever will wipe the hard disk.. so if ubuntu is on there, it may be removed
<jake1> well that's fine
<flaccid> what brand is it br0
<kunjan> jake1: did u check the bios boot order ?
<jake1> yes
<jake1> ACER
<flaccid> how old?
<kunjan> laptop/desktop?
<jake1> laptop, and a week old
<flaccid> from memory acer use a recovery partition
<kunjan> did you create the cds or it came with it?
<jake1> came with them
<jake1> flaccid yes that is true
<kunjan> yeah acers, u can do it from within windows.. eRecovery or something
<flaccid> have you removed the recovery partition?
<jake1> yep...... but i dnt have windows
<jake1> no flaccid
<kunjan> aah okkk
<jake1> but booting from the recovery partition does nothing
<flaccid> when you say you didn't have windows, what you mean
<jake1> it had windows
<flaccid> i thought you boot with the cd, it makes the recovery partition active then does its stufff
<jake1> then i installed ubuntu to it instead
<jake1> seemingly not
<jake1> i put the CD in and tell the bios to boot from it
<jake1> it does nothing
<flaccid> jake1: have you got a windows box handy anywhere?
<jake1> nope
<jsubl2> i wonder if he needs to change the recovery partition to be the boot partition
<jake1> this is my first windows machine
<jake1> i booted from that partition
<jake1> jsubl2
<jsubl2> ok
<jake1> and it brought up a recover thing and had a restore button
<jake1> i clicked it
<jake1> it looked as though it were copying
<jake1> then it did nothing
<jake1> i restarted
<jake1> and it booted the same way as before
<kunjan> jake1: do you see grub screen?
<jake1> yep
<jake1> everytime
<kunjan> jake1: you need to add windows boot entries in gub
<kunjan> grub*
<jake1> how do i do that?
<kunjan> my understanding was that xp setup wipes MBR with its own
<kunjan> guess acers recovery prog doesnt
<Diuneimama> anyone here using real player?
<flaccid> Diuneimama: your errors are due to wacom entries in xorg.conf. remove them.
<kunjan> jake1: can you open a termial and do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<kunjan> and paste the output?
<flaccid> Diuneimama: if you google the error there are pages about what to remove
<jake1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Diuneimama> where is the location of xorg.conf
<Jucato> Diuneimama: hm... Hawkwind has a guide for that... hold on while I search for it
<Diuneimama> Thanks Jucato
<flaccid> Diuneimama: /etc/X11/
<Jucato> btw, were you able to get realplayer to show up in your K Menu?
<Diuneimama> nop Jucato
<jake1> ok
<jake1> done
<Jucato> Diuneimama: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<Diuneimama> thanks
<jake1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22584
<Jucato> Diuneimama: can you try pressing Alt+F2 then typing in "realplayer"?
<jake1> wierd
<jake1> it shows up as compaq diagnostics
<kunjan> that is the recovery partition
<kunjan> from acer
<jake1> yes indeed
<jake1> and i boot from it
<jake1> brings up the recover window
<kunjan> can you mount /dev/hda3 and see windows files?
<jake1> it acts like it's doing something
<flaccid> jake1: so is windows on /dev/hda3 healthy?
<jake1> nope
<jake1> nothing there
<flaccid> ah ok
<jake1> empty partitio
<jake1> partition
<Diuneimama> Jucato no i cant
<flaccid> i'd say the problem is that linux is on there now and the recovery progam doesn't like that
<jake1> seemingly
<Jucato> Diuneimama: how did you install real player?
<flaccid> it probably looks for a fat/ntfs partition after the recovery partition
<jake1> i also came to the conclusion that it doesn't like ext3
<jake1> or ext2
<Jucato> Diuneimama: btw, I can play .rm and .rmvb files in Kaffeine
<flaccid> thats just an assumption
<jake1> probably want fat/ntfs
<kunjan> flaccid: i think the recovery program cant handle the new partition scheme
<flaccid> windows can't read any linux partitions, so it probably freaks out
<jake1> like what you just said
<kunjan> yeah lol
<Diuneimama> Jucato wat codec u using?
<flaccid> kunjan: thats what i said
<flaccid> lol yeah
<jake1> so what can one do about that?
* flaccid dreams for the day windows suppports linux fs'
<kunjan> yup i read that... hit me 2 secs late
<Jucato> Diuneimama: w32codecs for that, IIRC
<flaccid> jake1: download a pirated copy of windows lol
<kunjan> lol
<kunjan> i would too
<jake1> that's it?
<Diuneimama> Jucato i install realplayer linux from the site, i follow all the instrution n i did it
<Diuneimama> ok
<kunjan> or run it inside vmware
<flaccid> or tell acer that they have a bug in their recovery program
<Diuneimama> i try dl w32codecs
<jake1> or buy a new copy
<flaccid> not that they will do anything
<kunjan> buy an oem copy
<jake1> i may wait til vista comes out though
<kunjan> its cheaper
<Jucato> Diuneimama: if you're on a 64bit system, you won't be able to use the w32codecs
<flaccid> vista is bad
<jake1> cuz i want to take full advantage of my 64-bit
<flaccid> jake1: how much ram on this thing
<jake1> 2GB
<kunjan> windows/vista/xp + 64 bit.. = good luck!
<kunjan> driver support on linux 64 bit is better then windows
<Diuneimama> Jucato how do i check my system
<jake1> kunjan right now that is true
<Diuneimama> Jucato see whether is 64 or wat
<flaccid> 2gb cool for vista
<flaccid> but yeah
<Jucato> Diuneimama: what's your processor?
<jsubl2> on a 64 bit system you can use the win32codecs
<jake1> though it does run at 32-bit fine right now
<jake1> with the 32-bit version of windows
<Diuneimama> Jucato Er, i dont know
<Diuneimama> Jucato :(
<Jucato> err...
<jake1> they also have winxp64
<jake1> but i didn't want to do that
<jake1> cuz the driver support
<jake1> as you said
<Jucato> Diuneimama: AMD64? Pentium?
<jake1> but when vista comes out i bet it will be better
<flaccid> jake1: does outlook run under WINE/CXoffice etc/ ?
<Jucato> Diuneimama: ah nvm, just install the w32codecs... if they don't work... well, then they won't :D
<jake1> i wish more things were available on ubuntu under 64-bit platform
<Diuneimama> ok
<jsubl2> i run win2kpro using vmplayer to connect to work with 64 bit system
<jsubl2> works fine.
<kunjan> jake1: the best thing to do is install 32bit chroot
<jake1> Diuneimama: when did you buy the computer, and is it a laptop?
<Diuneimama> jake1 yup
<kunjan> and then run 32bit things from there
<Diuneimama> jake1 last year
<jsubl2> the ubuntuforums has an article that tell you how to setup the apps and the codecs for 64 bit
<Diuneimama> What is the package name of w32codecs
<kunjan> altho except 1-2 apps i dont really miss any thing under 64 bit kubuntu
<Jucato> Diuneimama: you have to manually download it
<Jucato> !w32codecs > Diuneimama
<jake1> if it is a laptop on the palm rest there should be a sticker that says the type of processor
<Jucato> Diuneimama: I sent you the links. read the one on the RestrictedFormats
<jake1> flaccid: haven't been able to get WINE to install
<jake1> 64-bit archetitecture
<kunjan> jake1: for wine you have to install 32 bit chroot
<kunjan> and then install wine in it
<jake1> figured that
<kunjan> runs great!
<jake1> don't know how to do that though
<jsubl2> the chroot does not take that long to setup.. 1 hour with a fast connection
<flaccid> jake1: you could remove the ubuntu part and or the windows part and then try the recovery again. then install ubuntu again
<jake1> my connection is not to fast
<kunjan> chroot does take long .. yeah but its worth it
<jake1> it's only about 15mbps down
<jake1> 15mBps
<jsubl2> if he removes ubuntu.. grub will still be in the mbr and the lappie won't boot
<kunjan> jake1: lol thts fast enought
<kunjan> fixmbr from the windows setup disk
<kunjan> that will fix the boot mbr
<jake1> true that
<kunjan> the stupid recovery disks wont have that tho
<jake1> flaccid: how do i download + setup chroot
<jake1> is it available in synaptic?
<kunjan> jake1: there is an article on ubuntuforums abt it
<jsubl2> article for 32bit codecs on 64 bit kubuntu/ubuntu -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<jake1> ok
<jake1> well i'll deal with that tomorrow......
<jake1> i'm tired now
<jake1> maybe from class i'll get that dealt with
<kunjan> good luck!
<jake1> besides my moving picture show is about to be on
<Diuneimama> Jucato i dun have some line in xorg.conf
<Diuneimama> Jucato some line that Hawkwind shows in the forum
<Jucato> Diuneimama: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Diuneimama> ok
<Jucato> Diuneimama: btw, when you get these error messages, does the program still run/launch?
<Diuneimama> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22585
<Diuneimama> the program can run with console
<Diuneimama> Jucato but when i close the console the realplayer shut down
* Hawkwind Peeks his head in
<Diuneimama> hi Hawkwind
<Jucato> Diuneimama: that's normal. because you used Konsole to run Real Player, so they are linked
<Jucato> Diuneimama: what command do you use in Konsole to run real player?
<Diuneimama> Jucato, should the RealPlayer show its self in k player
<Diuneimama> Jucato, ./realplayer
<Jucato> aah
<Diuneimama> ?
<Diuneimama> wat should i do?
<Jucato> Diuneimama: ok.. one at a time :D
<Diuneimama> ok
<Jucato> Diuneimama: let's try to make a launcher for Real Player in K Menu
<Jucato> Diuneimama: right-click on K Menu and select Menu Editor
<Diuneimama> ok
<Diuneimama> Jucato it popsup a kde menu editor
<Jucato> Diuneimama: yep. now go to the Multimedia sub-menu there, right-click and select New Item
<Diuneimama> Jucato enter realplayer
<Diuneimama> ?
<Jucato> Diuneimama: you can name it whatever you like, Real Player or something else
<Diuneimama> ok done
<phred__> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Jucato> Now you will have a K Menu entry for Real Player, now let's fill in some blanks
<Jucato> in the Command field, put in the command that you use to run realplayer, but without the ./
<phred__> !bill gates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> phred__: Please stop playing with the bot
<Jucato> hi Hawkwind! isn't it too early for you to be out of bed?
<Diuneimama> is it '/home/jen/RealPlayer/r
<Hawkwind> Jucato: LOL it's 10pm my time
<Jucato> Hawkwind: lol!! sorry
<Jucato> I'm  on Edgy and haven't setup the clock to show your timezones
<phred__> awww... ok.
<Jucato> Diuneimama: no, just "realplayer" if that's the command
<Diuneimama> Jucato is it the command field like this > '/home/jen/RealPlayer/realplayer'
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ahhh.  Yeah I just got done watching some TV shows like Prison Break and Vanished
<Jucato> Diuneimama: then in the work path, that's where you enter the directory where the command is located like "/home/jen/RealPlayer"
<Jucato> Hawkwind: aah...
<Diuneimama> Jucato
<Diuneimama> ok
<Diuneimama> enter the work path now?
<Jucato> Diuneimama: yep.
<Diuneimama> tick which boxs?
<Jucato> Diuneimama: so you will have "realplayer" in the Command field, and "/home/jen/RealPlayer" in the Work path field
<Diuneimama> yup
<Jucato> Diuneimama: none, except enable launch feedback (if you want those bouncing cursors/icons)
<Jucato> Diuneimama: done? click on the Save button
<Diuneimama> done
<Jucato> Diuneimama: ok now you can close the menu editor and try luanching real player from K Menu
<Diuneimama> Jucato XD
<Diuneimama> no work
<Jucato> hm.. strange...
<Jucato> Diuneimama: doesn't launch at all?
<Diuneimama> yup
<Diuneimama> no launch
<Diuneimama> realplay is a shell script
<Jucato> Diuneimama: ok, change the Command field to the full thing: /home/jen/RealPlayer/realplayer
<jsubl2> yeah that is right and when you don't install it in the default place you have to edit it.. forgot about that.. i use mplayer32 to play real stuff
<Diuneimama> oh ya
<Diuneimama> Jucato IT WORKSSSSSSS
<Jucato> Diuneimama: ehehe
<Diuneimama> Jucato THANK YOU :-*
<Diuneimama> woo hho
<Jucato> ehehe! glad I could help
<Diuneimama> Jucato U ROCKS
<Diuneimama> :)
<Diuneimama> Jucato er one more problem
<Jucato> ??
<Diuneimama> Jucato because my movie there is 2 type of language
<Diuneimama> one is from left speaker n one is from right
* flaccid is back
<Jucato> Diuneimama: err.. that I don't know about..
<Diuneimama> Jucato how to change it to just one only sound comes out
<Diuneimama> XD
<Diuneimama> nvm its alright :)
<flaccid> anybody else here have issue with openvpn client?
<sophie_> irssi on xp ouch!  kill me
<Jucato> hehe
<Hawkwind> Better than mIRC on XP :P
<Jucato> heh
<sophie_> I have a confetion I have been running linux for yearsexclusively for years (4) and now tonight I have intslled xp because I could not get quake 4 running stbly on kubuntu
<sophie_> I feel like such a trader
<flaccid> trator i think it is :)
<sophie_> flaccid: sorry trator
<Jucato> lol
<Hawkwind> Traitor actually
<flaccid> yeah thats how you spell it
<Jucato> and confession... but hey, we understood it :D
<LeeJunFan> Not much you can do about it. It's a windows world, you have to use it for some things, I just wish you'd keep it off the internet so when you get rooted and viruses I won't get spam from your computer! :p
<flaccid> but i guess you are trader as well
<Jucato> lol
<flaccid> for me i need the linux equivalent of traktor dj studio
<LeeJunFan> I too use windows once in a while as a game console OS.
<flaccid> does anybody know of a program like traktor that can mix mp3s like it were two cd decks?
<sophie_> LeeJunFan: well winter coming here rany wanted to play some games, now only if they could port Amarok to XP!  maybe I would boot in XP more often
<Jucato> sophie_: we all have to wait for KDE 4 to be able to run KDE apps on Windows... :(
<TeePOG> wasn't it due out already?
<flaccid> thats pretty cool
<sophie_> Jucato: Running kde apt in windows would that kill the user base
<Jucato> TeePOG: not by a long run...
<LeeJunFan> TeePOG: not even close. There is no release date even on schedule for it.
<flaccid> so amarok could run on windows by installing qt?
<LeeJunFan> TeePOG: it's not even beta yet.
<Jucato> sophie_: not really, coz you can only do so much
<TeePOG> yes sophie_, especially since Amarok also does iPod connectivity, doesn't it?
<sophie_> flaccid: I think you can install kde in cygwin
<TeePOG> damn, i must be ahead of my time. or behind... i've been awake for nigh on 26 hours now
<sophie_> TeePOG: Amarok works great with my ipod mini I don<t know about the rest
<Jucato> you can run KDE apps on XP, but you won't be able to take full advanage of those apps compared to when they run on KDE
<flaccid> yeah but i'm wondering about more native support
<LeeJunFan> yeah, but then how will arts open /dev/dsp ?
<sophie_> LeeJunFan: I think kde 4 is moving away from arts thank god!
<LeeJunFan> sophie_: yeah, they are.
<LeeJunFan> sophie_: I don't know what they settled on though.
<sophie_> LeeJunFan: no more /dev/dsp  busy crap
<intelikey> alsa
<Jucato> they have settled for no single multimedia framework/engine
<sophie_> LeeJunFan: gstream??
<Jucato> no. Phonon
<TeePOG> aren't they doing native Cairo support in KDE4?
<_rince_> mrgn
<flaccid> hmm
<LeeJunFan> sophie_: you can still get that if the program you use wants exclusive use of dev/dsp and something else is using it.
<sophie_> LeeJunFan: true but people are getting smarter and using oss, alsa and others
<intelikey> how can an app run something as root on a nosuid system ?
<LeeJunFan> personally I don't understand why the kernel isn't in charge of multiple simultanious streams of audio anyway.
<sophie_> LeeJunFan: I don'T get why linux community can seatle on one sound system
<Jucato> hm... ALSA and OSS are sound daemons/architectures, aRts, ESD, GStreamer are multimedia engines/frameworks...
<LeeJunFan> sophie_: arts uses oss and alsa. arts is application layer, oss and alsa are the drivers.
<Jucato> s/daemon/drivers
<intelikey> sophie_ oss ?   didn't that die already ?
<LeeJunFan> How will linux ever have decent real/time or near real time sound if the streams are merged at the user/application layer?
<LeeJunFan> owell, not really a discussion for here anyway :p I'm just ranting.
<Jucato> lol
<sophie_> LeeJunFan: agrred about what alsa is why do we need multiple application layers using different drivers,  the sound issue on linux is a f&*?*?ing mess.
<intelikey> is there anyway for an app/or user to do something as uid=0 on a system mounted nosuid ?     can it be done ?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: nope. Not unless you've got a rootkit on your machine (kernel level).
<intelikey> you're sure perl or something can't hack that ?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: well, maybe I should clarify. Basically nosuid means it will strip anything that's been set with chmod +s
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: if you are root and you run an app from that drive that application will inherit root privileges.
<sophie_> intelikey: guess what quake 4 is using sdl.oss or sdl.alsa so I guess its not dead
<intelikey> how would you become root though ?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: thru sudo or su, or login
<intelikey> sophie_ but is anyone still developing oss ?
<intelikey> LeeJunFan sudo doesn't  and su  don't either... login requires the passwd being set...
<LeeJunFan> I think oss is dead in that respect, it's deprecated (ie, no longer being developed).
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: right, but if you sudo [path to app on nosuid device]  that application will still run as root.
<Ashex> when is the estimated release of Edgy?
<Jucato> October...
<intelikey> LeeJunFan sudo ?   on a nosuid system ?
<Jucato> not date yet...
<LeeJunFan> nosuid is just filesystem. It simply means that the filesystem will ignore the +s flag on a file.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan i think you need to rethink that one.
<intelikey> sudo get's it's root power how ?
<intelikey> tty3 [greg@~]  sudo bash
<intelikey> sudo: must be setuid root
<intelikey> tty3 [greg@~] 
<LeeJunFan> ah right.
<LeeJunFan> I see what you mean there.
<LeeJunFan> So there would be no way to attain root on that system.
<sophie_> intelikey: what if you do su bash
<LeeJunFan> su needs a root pw
<LeeJunFan> if it's unset - no deal anyway.
<sophie_> sudo su bash
<sophie_> lol
<intelikey> su also needs sudi
<intelikey> suid
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: even for extra security you could remove all users from /etc/sudoers (not that it would be needed).
<intelikey> tty3 [greg@~]  sudo su -
<intelikey> sudo: must be setuid root
<LeeJunFan> the only way to get root then would be to modify bootparams.
<intelikey> you could set sudoers     ALL ALL = NOPASSWD    it wouldn't matter  sudo wont run piriod
<flaccid> i have bind installed and in /etc/resolv.conf i have nameserver 127.0.0.1. forward lookups are ok, doing reverse lookups i get NXDOMAIN. doesn't make sense
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: reverse lookups on what block of IP's? Are they yours or your ISP's?
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: too many ISP's don't understand how to setup reverse lookup right, so don't be surprised if 25% of the IP's you try to resolve reverse don't get an answer.
<flaccid> LeeJunFan: mine
<flaccid> just my rdns on lan 192.168.1.0 network
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: ah okay.
<flaccid> sorry i get servers can't be reached
<flaccid> weird
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: do you have NS records in your zone file for your lan?
<flaccid> yep
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: try dig @localhost -x 192.168.1.1
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: might give you more info.
<flaccid> ty
<flaccid> LeeJunFan: i get: ; <<>> DiG 9.3.1 <<>> @localhost -x 192.168.1.1; (1 server found) ;; global options:  printcmd ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<intelikey> hmmm mount wont run in 1+ uid space so i can't even mount a loopfs without nosuid on it and cp in a file that has +s .....
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: sounds like the NS records for the zone aren't quite right - mind patebinning? I'll be back in about 3-4 mins to take a look.
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> ty
<conrad> hello
<flaccid> i'll try looking at the config first
<intelikey> is there a system hacking channel ?    hehhe
<conrad> im new here
<begleysm> im having some trouble... i installed and started kubuntu, used Adept to install nvidia drivers and tried to set my system up to use a 2nd monitor.
<begleysm> it told me x-server would have to be restarted
<begleysm> i rebooted my system and now it locks up
<begleysm> although it seems to be a soft lock
<intelikey> EE gdzooks   what kind of code will reset a hard drive when badblocks tries to read it ?
<begleysm> it loaded 5 or 10 things... goes black, then goes into a soft freeze at the loading splash screen (kubuntu not KDE), if i hit the power button it shuts down properly stopping services etc
<begleysm> any ideas? i used the recovery console to uninstall the nvidia drivers.. didnt help
<intelikey> [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]   login;  and  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    maybe ?
<begleysm> i also unplugged the 2nd monitor
<flaccid> LeeJunFan: can i pm you the link to the pastebin as it is a little bit private?
<begleysm> im tryin that intel... lets see what happens :)
<intelikey> second monitor should have no affect
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: sure
<LeeJunFan> or you can just paste to the pm
<LeeJunFan> as long as the irc server doesn't care.
<intelikey> nothing special about a 192.168* setup...
<begleysm> what is the difference between an ImPS/2 and an ExplorerPS/2 mouse?
<begleysm> I happen to have a usb mouse connected... not a ps/2 too
<ubuntu> Hi
<intelikey> protocals
<Slyboots> Im curious, is this the place to query if you are having insaller problems?>
<Slyboots> *Installer
<intelikey> up kinda late on the livecd there brit   :)
<Slyboots> Tell me about it
<Slyboots> I think my eyes are melting o.o
<Slyboots> ..  Im irish as well actuly
<Slyboots> Anyhow..
<Slyboots> "Installer Crashed"
<begleysm> what is the command to try to start KDE from the console?
<Slyboots> the error is just.. jibberish to me to be quite honest
<intelikey> oh sorry.  just key'd the ip
<Slyboots> something wrong with pyhon script or something
<Slyboots> It reaches the "Grub" install stage and it.. falls over
<intelikey> oooh yuch     no   E. lines in it ?
<Slyboots> Does the LiveCD do anything after it install/configured Grub?
<intelikey> ah i don't think there is anything else,  maybe to save the install logs to the hdd...
<Slyboots> Hmm.. Okay, Well I wonder why Grub is not working
<Slyboots> Fuck it
<Slyboots> Its too late
<Slyboots> Going to bed
<Slyboots> lol
<Slyboots> Later
<intelikey> grub setup should be the last 'important' step.     several things can make grub dye actually.......  oh ok.
<Mangix> is anyone here, i have an issue with Kubuntu
<Diuneimama> Mangix : tell us here
<Diuneimama> Mangix : someone wil help
<Mangix> ok
<Mangix> well, i'm trying to install Opera on it
<intelikey> detail it.
<Mangix> it comes in a .deb file
<Mangix> i installed the debian installer
<Mangix> but it doesn't exactly work
<Mangix> i right click on it and i clicked "Install Package" and an error comes up
<crimsun> you should be using the Opera package in dapper-commercial
<Mangix> hmmm?
<Mangix> dapper-commercial?
<intelikey> you installed the debian installer ?     dpkg = the debian package manager,   it's the package manager in *buntu
<mangz74> mangix: if your sources.list is configure...
<Mangix> yes
<Mangix> and dpkg gives an error
<mangz74> mangix: u need to use the ubuntu packages
<Mangix> it says "status database area is locked by another process"
<intelikey> what error ?
<mangz74> hmm
<Mangix> that error comes up
<Mangix> when i try to install the package
<mangz74> are u using apt or are you installing another package at the same time?
<Mangix> i believe that Ark is doing something with it, but i can't kill it
<Mangix> it's not in the tray icon area
<intelikey> "status database area is locked by another process" <---- really hard to understand....     so close the other packagemanagerfrontend
<Mangix> other?
<Mangix> you mean Adept?
<mangz74> yes
<Mangix> k, it's gone
<mangz74> try it again
<intelikey> yep
<Mangix> didn't work
<mangz74> you can only use apt/adept/install/uninstall one at a time
<Mangix> it says reading database
<Mangix> unpacking replacement opera
<mangz74> welll..
<mangz74> that is working
<Mangix> setting up opera
<mangz74> it is installing
<mangz74> :P
<Mangix> press enter to exit...
<Mangix> it didn't install anything
<Mangix> it gave that last line almost 2 seconds from the previous one
<mangz74> try this on your command prompt
<intelikey> :)
<mangz74> sudo apt-cache search opera
<Ashex> For some obscure reason, Windows doesn't boot. When I installed Edgy, it got the hd locations wrong, so i fixed it, Edgy is installed on the same disk as Windows, and I have Dapper on a seperate drive. Dapper and Edgy both boot. Here's my menu.lst: http://pastebin.ca/161218
<Mangix> mangz74: what did that do?
<mangz74> did it list out anything?
<Mangix> no
<mangz74> no?
<Mangix> nope
<mangz74> what is on your command prompt now?
<Mangix> nothing
<mangz74> hmm
<Mangix> i clicked Run and then the Run Command window disappeared
<mangz74> no...
<mangz74> don't do that
<Mangix> ?
<mangz74> go to the k menu...look for Konsole program
<mangz74> Konsole == Command prompt in windows
<intelikey> Ashex please put up the output of  sudo fdisk -l    also.
<Mangix> ook
<Mangix> it listed out a lot of things
<Mangix> including "opera - the web browser"
<mangz74> ok...look on the list and see if you see this line
<dismal_> Laptop users: What is the best CPU/HD temp monitoring program?
<maltaethiron> hey, so i rented dead rising for the 360, and want to 'back up' the dvd...how would i go about that?
<mangz74> mangix: opera - The Opera Web Browser
<Mangix> yes
<Mangix> i see that line
<mangz74> mangix: so it found it
<mangz74> ok...
<mangz74> type this next command
<sophie_> mangz74: why not tel=l him ctrl-alt f1 f2 f3 for a quick console
<Ashex> intelikey, http://pastebin.ca/161223
<intelikey> sophie_ cause he'll never find his way back...
<intelikey> Ashex looking.
<sophie_> intelikey: ctrl-alt f7
<sophie_> if he cant do that should he be running linux ... my bad
<Mangix> :(
<intelikey> Ashex comment out the two map lines #88, 89   and try it.
<Mangix> now what do i do
<phred__> how do I install opera on kubuntu?
<intelikey> lines 88 & 89 on your pastebin Ashex
<Ashex> intelikey, Gotcha
<intelikey> Ashex just befor you reboot let me see your devices.map
<Ashex> where is that located?
<intelikey>  /boot/grub/device*  <-- however that ends.
<Ashex> ah
<Ashex> (hd0)   /dev/hdb  #and# (hd1)   /dev/sda
<mangz74> Mangix:did someone finish helping u?
<intelikey> Ashex hold that previous order...
<Ashex> okay
<Mangix> mangz74: no
<mangz74> ok
<mangz74> mangix: sorry somebody trip on my power supply and it rebooted my machine
<Mangix> that sucks
<sophie_> Mangix: what do you need
<mangz74> mangix: ok ...still on the command prompt...just type this
<mangz74> mangix: sudo apt-get install opera
<Mangix> ook
<mangz74> thats all u need do..of course you have to type your password if it'll ask for it
<Ashex> intelikey, before i installed edgy, I had it booting off my other drive, but it took about 3+ minutes for grub to load, I switched boot priority after Edgy and boot was faster. hdb1 was the previous drive booting
<Mangix> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<Mangix> that's what it said
<nai> can i install gcompris in kubuntu?
<intelikey> Ashex try this insted     85. root            (hd0,0)  < to >    root            (hd1,0)
<intelikey> the < to >  iondicates the change.
<mangz74> hmm
<dismal_> Every program I install to tell me my clock speed and temp does not work.  What am I missing here?
<Ashex> intelikey, I know what you mean, don't worry :)
<Mangix> mangz74: does the location of the .deb file matter?
<intelikey> Ashex :)    so often that's not the case tho.
<Ashex|laptop> intelikey: true, but I've broken many a system
<mangz74> mangix: the commands i was giving you was installing opera from the ubuntu repository
<intelikey> here here
<Mangix> oh
<Ashex> intelikey, I'll try rebooting now, hence the laptop
<intelikey> yeah
<Mangix> mangz74: wait
<Mangix> mangz74: it says something else
<mangz74> ok?
<Mangix> mangz74: "opera is already the newest version.".
<Mangix> does that mean that it's already installed?
<mangz74> that means that you already have the latest version of opera on your machine
<intelikey> Mangix have you finished trying to re-re-reinstall opera yet ?
<Mangix> mangz74: ok, so how to i launch opera?
<Ashex|laptop> >.<
<mangz74> you can type from the terminal >>> opera
<Mangix> it's not anywhere in the start menu
<Mangix> :(
<Ashex|laptop> intelikey: I forgot to remove the comments from the maps
<mangz74> just type on the terminal
<mangz74> opera
<Mangix> yay
<Mangix> it works
<Mangix> is there any way to add Opera to the start menu?
<Ashex|laptop> the start bar or the start menu?
<Mangix> erm
<Mangix> start menu
<Mangix> i guess
<intelikey> start bar ?   what's that ?
<Mangix> the K Menu
<Ashex|laptop> I call the big bar at the bottom of the screen the start bar
<intelikey> oh  :)
<nicarlo> hey guys
<Ashex|laptop> intelikey: that's what all the cool kids call it :P
<intelikey> Ashex|laptop i quit being a "cool kid" 30 years ago  :)
<Ashex|laptop> Ha
<Ashex|laptop> intelikey: getting an error message. Error 13: Invalid or Unsupported Format
<mangz74> mangix: right click on k menu --> menu editor
<Ashex|laptop> I'm going to take a closer look at my menu.lst and make sure nothing else is amiss
<Mangix> mangz74: ty
<intelikey> Ashex|laptop hmmm google grub error 13 as well.
<mangz74> mangix: on the box on the left, select internet
<Ashex|laptop> intelikey: will do
<mangz74> mangix: on the menu on top, click the icon new item, that is the white icon
<mangz74> mangix: you following me?
<Mangix> yeah
<intelikey> Ashex|laptop also sda3 is not the actual boot partition is it ?    (just a thought)
<Ashex|laptop> intelikey: no, that's a windows "swap" partition i use for video editing
<intelikey> it's probably not, it looks to small
<intelikey> yeah swap
<Ashex|laptop> everything is in sda1 I believe
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> it would have to be, according to the output of fdisk you posted.
<intelikey> i just revisited it.
<Ashex|laptop> shouldn't windows be booting from hd0? since edgy is that would make the most sense to me
<dismal_> I'm trying to figure out CPU info and it just sayd "This applet shows the current CPU temperature and frequency. Make sure you have enabled a supported kernel module."  How do I enable said kernel modules?
<intelikey> your windows is on    8. /dev/sda1   marked as  # (hd1)   /dev/sda  in the device map      so that's all i have to go on.
<intelikey> Ashex|laptop ^
<Ashex|laptop> hmm, that's confuzlling
<mangz74> mangix: u all set?
<Mangix> yeah
<sdistefano> hey people
<sdistefano> anyone there?
<intelikey> Ashex|laptop i see what you mean.     heck   try my first sujestion.   comment out the two map lines
<intelikey> with windows hd0
<intelikey> err hd0,0
<sdistefano> I see yes; so short question from a gentoo user:
<sophie_> sdistefano: we r here
<sdistefano> I wanna compile a module without the full kernel source
<intelikey> Ashex|laptop are you playing in the correct /boot ?
<sdistefano> so I got the kernel headers and they're all like broken symlinks... I don't understand
<intelikey> you may have another /boot on the other system still being read...
<Ashex|laptop> Woo
<draik> intelikey
<Ashex|laptop> intelikey: commenting out the maps worked
<draik> I have a question for you
<intelikey> draik
<sdistefano> the program searchs for src/include/linux/mm.h and says it can't find it
<sdistefano> he's absolutley right! it's a symlink to itself
<intelikey> Ashex|laptop even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then.
<draik> if I were to change my menu.lst, to list my primary HDD partition of Kubuntu ABOVE my secondary HDD partition of Kubuntu, would it work?
<intelikey> draik usre
<intelikey> sure
<draik> I ask because I have it UNDER my winxp partition
<Diuneimama> Anyone know how to enable RealPlayer sound?
<intelikey> draik you can play with order colour and displayed text    just keep the whole entry togather  and it shouldn't give any problem.
<Diuneimama> I m not sure wat i did
<Diuneimama> No sound coming out now
<draik> BTW, intelikey, I hope you know I was kidding when I said that I removed my kubuntu partitions and went to winxp because it's better or whatever other nonsense that I said
<draik> kew, perfect
<draik> will do that now
<intelikey> select the output to alsa in it's preferances Diuneimama     maybe.
<intelikey> draik i don't know you well enough to know such things.  and inflection is hard to hear in irc
<Mangix> does anyone know how i can open NTFS drives with Kubuntu?
<intelikey> Mangix mount them
<sophie_> !ubotu ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Mangix> intelikey: it doesn't let me
<Diuneimama> intelikey : there is no output option
<sophie_> Mangix: u can mount them but don't write to them not safe!
<Mangix> intelikey: when i try to mount it, it errors
<intelikey> Mangix what error ?
<Mangix> mount: can't find /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Diuneimama> intelikey : how to open linux equalizer option
<Diuneimama> intelikey : i mean sound
<intelikey> Diuneimama alsamixer
<intelikey> Mangix then you have to specify a mount point
<cbell> hello everyone. I'm an MCSE and I would just like to say that ubuntu has grabbed my attention and I am almost fully converted to linux.  Granted, I am new to Linux (1 year experience), I have toyed around with a few other flavors - Mandriva, Suse, Redhat, etc..  I liked them fine, but I didn't feel "at home" with any of them, although I did like the windows authentication for windows domains feature in Suse 10.1.  Either way, I'm just here to 
<cbell> s at work, I am starting to enjoy linux more and more every day.  Ubuntu rules!
<josef> hai
<Mangix> intelikey: how would i do that?
<intelikey> Mangix    sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/something -o umask=0        the umask part is optional and probably dangerous
<josef> guys how do i install mp3 codecs
<sophie_> Mangix: have a look at !ubotu ntfs
<Mangix> intelikey: allright, i'll try that
<Mangix> sophie_: ?
<intelikey> Mangix    sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/something
<intelikey> !ntfs > Mangix
<cbell> I used the fluendo-mp3 for gstreamer at packages.ubuntulinux.org
<mkquist_> !nonfree codecs
<admin_> does anyone know where i can find a good how-to on setting up a kubuntu server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nonfree codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> man, you guy's are still online!
<intelikey> !codecs > josef
<danny500> hs!
<cbell> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<danny500> you need audio codecs?
<intelikey> admin_ what kind of server ?
<intelikey> !lamp > admin_
<danny500> hey, what codecs do you need?
<admin_> A file server. I want to save all my files to my kubuntu machine and share them out to my other computers in the house.
<intelikey> !ssh > admin_
<intelikey> !ftp > admin_
<sophie_> admin_: have a look at samba
<admin_> thanks sophie_
<intelikey> ask more specific questions, get more specific answers.
<danny500> why don't the game companies make games for linux?
<intelikey> danny500 it don't pay
<sophie_> danny500: low user base like 2% of the gaming population
<danny500> so
<danny500> mac has games
<danny500> why not linux
<draik> danny500, check out http://www.tuxmagazine.com
<sophie_> danny500: mac game pretty much equals linux games
<intelikey> danny500 have you looked at    apt-cache search game | less
<danny500> I don't like reading
<admin_> kdesktop crashed, is there a command i can use in terminal to reset it?
<draik> their recent issue has a lot of insight on the issue
<danny500> admin_ restart your computer
<flaccid> lol
<Jucato> admin_: try "kdesktop" or restarting KDE only
<intelikey> admin_  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<sophie_> admin_: or restart x by doing crt-alt backspace
<flaccid> you are using linux and you don't like reading. thats not good :p
<danny500> lol
<flaccid> ubuntu has shit loads of games in the sources
<Jucato> but admittedly there are some genres that are lacking in Linux
<danny500> yeah. the stupid flash games that no one play's no more
<intelikey> flaccid you a gammer ?
<Jucato> there's a proliferation of simple games or RTS. some FPS and very few RPGs
<intelikey> flash games ?
<flaccid> not really
<danny500> hey. can I get konversation on windows?
<flaccid> i don't think ubuntu provides flash games
<Jucato> danny500: no, at least not yet, or not without lots of compiling
<danny500> dame!
<Jucato> you can try XChat, though
<Lynoure> danny500: at least by having kubuntu in a virtual machine (eg. vmware)
<danny500> I'm switching to windows again in the near future and I really want to keep konversation
<Jucato> danny500: in the near future, KDE apps will be able to run on Windows
<intelikey> there was a free version of xchat for windows    i don't know if it still exists.
<danny500> lol
<Jucato> intelikey: it does still exist
<Jucato> danny500: I'm not joking. KDE 4
<Jucato> Qt 4 can now be used freely on Windows and since KDE 4 will be using Qt 4...
<flaccid> here is a good question. a game that is really good/you like that is in sources ?
<danny500> yeah, but you got to pay a "one time fee of 40 million fricken dollars"!
<danny500> lol
<Jucato> danny500: did you see the "freely"?
<flaccid> 40million dollars?
<danny500> fricken
<Mangix> i have a small issue
<Mangix> nvm
<mangz74> nvm?
<danny500> don't mind me. I'm just a retarded canadian
<danny500> lol
<intelikey> are fricken dollars worth more or less that americian dollars ?
<Jucato> hi mangz74! fancy seeing you here :D
<danny500> um...
<mangz74> jucato:just resting my brain
<mangz74> :P
<Jucato> lol
<danny500> I think the currency is about the same
<jcastro> hi everybod
<Mangix> i have a question
<danny500> what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jcastro> everybod=everybody
<Mangix> why is Kubuntu not able to play any music?
<mangz74> ask mangix
<mangz74> mangix: are you trying to play mp3?
<Mangix> yes
<flaccid> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Jucato> Mangix: it can play all free media formats though
<flaccid> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mangix> what about FLAC?
<danny500> get vlc media player
<mangz74> download the restricted formats codecs
<Mangix> from Adept?
<Jucato> Mangix: it's an issue with Dapper's current version of Xine
<intelikey> Mangix cause you muted it ?     or cause you crashed "arts" ?
<intelikey> yes vls is in the repos
<danny500> do you have speakers pluged in?
<intelikey> vlc even
<Mangix> danny500: yes
<danny500> lol
<danny500> sorry
<danny500> get vlc
<Mangix> flaccid: just so you know, that first link isn't valid
<danny500> thats what i use
<Mangix> for !multimedia
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<mangz74> read that webpage about restricted formats..
<flaccid> Mangix: not my bot sorry
<mangz74> it'll help u a lot
<Mangix> heh
<intelikey> for audio i like sox
<intelikey> for vidio vlc
<eross> hi
<mangz74> jucato:back to work :P
<Jucato> Mangix: there's a problem with FLAC and xine, so you might be better off trying VLC for that because Amarok uses Xine (at least by default)
<danny500> I like real player 10, vlc, xxms, and last.fm
<Mangix> hmmm
<Jucato> mangz74: I'll just finish my tea, and I'll go back too
<Mangix> any alternative to vlc?
<intelikey> install sox  and type   play blah   from anywhere.
<Mangix> i've heard too many bad things about it
<danny500> lots to think about...
<flaccid> amarok rox my sox
<danny500> real player 10
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> Mangix  yeah lots of alternatives.   but vlc is good.
<Mangix> k
<danny500> realplayer 10 works very good on linux
* flaccid hates real
<danny500> why?
<danny500> it works good
<flaccid> i'd rather play it in a dif player
<danny500> it also intergrates into you web browser
<intelikey> i here windows works good too....  don't make me like it...
<Jucato> lol
<flaccid> ycuk
<danny500> lol
<danny500> lmfao
<flaccid> real is prop. shite
<Jucato> mplayer also integrates with my browser...
<flaccid> so does kaffeine
<danny500> wanna know who I like to spam the crap out of?
<Jucato> but flaccid, Real might be the only way Linux will be able to legally play WMA/WMV soon...
<danny500> steve@mac.com
<danny500> lol
* intelikey wonders if any of those intergrate with his browser....   "links2 -g"
<flaccid> lol
<Jucato> lol
<flaccid> yeah exactly
<danny500> I keep sending him windows advertisments
<flaccid> yeah i just try to avoid wma/wmv
<Jucato> intelikey: maybe nano would integrate with that? hehehe
<danny500> lol
<flake> is DRM installed on linux, or will it be
<intelikey> Jucato lol
<Jucato> flaccid: so do I. but my cousins send WMV of their babies for my grandma... so no choice there
<danny500> any body here live in canada?
<intelikey> Jucato actually links intergrates into my file browser nicely.   mc
<flaccid> you can play it in other players
<Jucato> intelikey: nice :D
<flaccid> who cares about the legal side. m$ has been busted for using other peoples software within windows core...
<Jucato> flaccid: yeah, but of course, w32codecs. good thing I'm not on a 64bit system...
<intelikey> and so does nano.  but mc has a built-in editor that i prefer.
<danny500> anybody from canada here?
<danny500> anybody?
<flaccid> we can't do much about people sending us closed/prop. formats...
<Mangix> does anyone know where i can get mplayer from?
<Mangix> i can't seem to find a linux build on the official website
<flaccid> besides telling them not to and asking for a free format, but then they have no idea what to do so yeah
<danny500> I want to know that to
<Jucato> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Mangix> ty
<intelikey> flaccid maybe i should leave the room now... my line of work cares about leagle issues....
<danny500> schools today. woppy! Can't wait to work my a$$ of for free
<flaccid> what can i do about the fact the only legal way soon to play wmv is with realplayer...
<flaccid> i'm also not forcing you to do anything
<flaccid> and i have no idea why you would leave this room
<[skavenge] > man ive gone through the entire color scheme and set my own but ive got like a 1 pixel border around all my windows thats blue for some reason ..
<danny500> realplayer can play wmv?
<flaccid> apparently
<abattoir> [skavenge] : the win deco?
<[skavenge] > hm is that what it is? the rest of it is black though ..
<danny500> [skavenge] > use your monitor and make the picture bigger
<Jucato> [skavenge] : try checking the settings for the window decoration you are using?
<danny500> make the blue go off the screen
<intelikey> danny500 [ctrl] +[alt] ++
* flaccid reminds people that he is not a bad guy
<danny500> ?
<intelikey> danny500 [ctrl] +[alt] +[+] 
<danny500> whats that for?
<ubuntu> sup
<z1r0> does anyone run america's army?
<intelikey> zoom in.
<danny500> o
<ubuntu> weeeee ubuntu is cool
<danny500> shut up
<danny500> lol
<ubuntu> lol
<flaccid> z1r0: one would hope so
<flake> i did under windows, but too much lag to enjoy anything
<danny500> hey ubuntu
<ubuntu> hi danny500
<flake> bf2 runs very rough, but that's nothing new
<danny500> how's you 450 some odd brothers?
<Jucato> hm... why doesn't Konversation use a default nick of "kubuntu" rather than "ubuntu"?
<ubuntu> time to install this for real
<z1r0> i'e got it under windows too, but cant get it to run on kubuntu 6.06
<danny500> windows Vista. worth getting or not?
<draik> not
<z1r0> i say nah
<danny500> if it's worth getting say "I"
<[skavenge] > sure enough it was the border of the window deco, got it fixed, thanks Jucato / abattoir
<flaccid> its worth not getting
<draik> "*buntu users that say neigh"
<Jucato> [skavenge] : no problem :D
<Mangix> psst
<flake> say no to drugs
<draik> seriously
<Mangix> how do i quit Adept
<danny500> did you know that windows xp actually works better on mac machines then apple os's do
<flaccid> lol woudn't be suprised
<draik> did you know that linux actually works better on ANY machine than other OS's do
<z1r0> what macs new or old
<danny500> there's another kick in the balls for steve!
<danny500> both
<flaccid> define works
<danny500> run's faster, boot's up fast
<draik> works =  opposite of m$
<danny500> lol
<flaccid> works better is kind of an oxymoron
<flaccid> lol
<danny500> that's why 80 % of the pop use it right
<draik> yup
<flake> windows is for the people who don't want to work on cars, but instead drive them
<z1r0> lol
<draik> It's kinda funny that bill gates is a cool guy in person, but a prick in the office
<flake> will never get the full performance cause they know little bout the car to mod it
<danny500> what do you mean. the worlds most fastest computers run windows
<flaccid> good analogy
<flake> think i read that somewhere  lol
<flaccid> the worlds fastest computers are not x86
<danny500> go to a lan party and the only os you will see is windows
<tj> ok i need help
<flaccid> or the other archs that windows supports
<draik> ask tj
<flaccid> thats funny i goto linux lans
<intelikey> draik "did you know that linux actually works better on ANY machine than other OS's do"   perhaps you should narrow that a little.   lets see it work better on C64 ...
<flaccid> CSS/wine
<tj> i downloaded this game called gunz its oonly for windows
<Mangix> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<danny500> those are just consumer products. have you ever seen bussiness compuiters?
<tj> however i have windows crossover
<draik> intelikey, I was being a smart @$$
<z1r0> Alright quick question, Has anyone had problems when adept locking up their pc when updating?
* flaccid hopes he has seen a 'business' computer
<flaccid> z1r0: nope
<draik> z1r0, closest I've come is Adept slowing it down
<flake> in theory it could, but c64 is not 32bit - when it came to reliability, the atari 800 rocked. my friend's c64 had better games but crashed frequently
<tj> it installed and extracted the file and put its icon on my deskto p however when i clik it it does not open up
<draik> CTRL+ALT+ESC
<danny500> I saw a business computer with 32gb of ram!
<tj> do i have to use konsole to get to play it
<flaccid> i don't think business computer is a real term
<z1r0> i lock up every time for some reason
<danny500> only business's use them though
<z1r0> and its a fresh install
<intelikey> danny500 all the "bussiness compuiters"   i've looked at were older M$ machines...
<tj> can somebody plz help!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<danny500> got to www.hewlettepackard.com and look at the workstations.
<Mangix> hey
<abattoir> tj: you might need cedega for it...
<Mangix> i got a question
<Mangix> i really fucked up the package manager
<Mangix> and i can't use it anymore
<draik> tj, type      /j #cedega
<tj> wat is that and where do i get it
<draik> they might be able to help
<abattoir> tj: crossover is mainly for Windows Applications and Software suites, not for games
<tj> oh ok
<abattoir> tj: cedega is what is tuned for games
<Mangix> i blame the vlc website
<abattoir> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<abattoir> tj: ^^^
<Mangix> can anyone help me?
<draik> !cedega > tj
<z1r0> how do i find out what ver. of opengl i'am running?
<tj> i went there i am there
<intelikey> Mangix konsole command.    sudo apt-get install -f ;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<flake> when i installed kubuntu on here with default gnome, the opengl screensavers worked file - after kde, the screensavers do not seem to work - I have the intel integrated graphics  85255
<intelikey> z1r0 opengl --version    maybe ?
<Mangix> intelikey: E: Type 'universe' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mangix> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<flake> or some number like that, how do i get opengl working again
<draik> intelikey, that won't work... I just tried
<intelikey> Mangix ok.   sudo apt-get update     then repete the above.
<Mangix> E: Type 'universe' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> draik the opengl Q. A. was a guess.
<draik> I know
<abattoir> Mangix: could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<draik> I'm just saying
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<intelikey> hense the    'maybe' appended to it.
<intelikey> Mangix pastebin your sources.list
<Mangix> how do i open it?
<abattoir> Mangix: or you could 're-generate' it with source-o-matic
<abattoir> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<intelikey> abattoir you want this one?   i'm busy anyway.
<flaccid> so is apt-get install kubuntu-desktop the best way to install gui for a kubuntu server install?
<draik> Mangix,    kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<abattoir> intelikey: sorry, didnt know you were keen on helping him :)
<Jucato> draik: are you forgetting "kdesu" ?
<draik> nope
<draik> not if you just want to copy
<abattoir> intelikey: ok, sorry, he's all yours ;)
<intelikey> abattoir i'd rather bow out.
<Jucato> ah
<abattoir> intelikey: heh, ok
<tj> man nobodys tallkin on cedega oh well ill have to wait a lil longer
<abattoir> Mangix: 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list' <--- that would open the file in a text editor, copy it and pastebin it(use the link above)
<Mangix> do i paste it in Text?
<abattoir> !pastebin > Mangix
<Mangix> i'm at that website
<abattoir> Mangix: paste it on that website, and give us the link
<Mangix> ok sooo, what do i put in "search the pastebin"?
<abattoir> Mangix: yes, paste it in 'Text' and click on send
<abattoir> Mangix: no, you dont need to search...
<abattoir> you are posting a new paste...
<Mangix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22591
<abattoir> Mangix: ok, you have a stray 'universe' on the first line...
<abattoir> remove it
<Mangix> ok...
<Mangix> but i can't save it
<abattoir> or you could copy and paste the correction that i send you
<draik> abattoir, teach him about kdesu first... or     sudo cp /your/copy /his/copy
<abattoir> Mangix: did you open it with 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list' ?
<Mangix> i openned it with Kate
<Mangix> not sure what kdesu is
<abattoir> Mangix: ok, the file you are trying to open requires 'Administrator's privileges' appending kdesu before a command gets you that....
<flaccid> Mangix: prompts with a window for root password. for use with kde programs that require root
<abattoir> Mangix: so please open the file w/ 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Mangix> i tried that
<abattoir> Mangix: and...?
<flaccid> what error you get
<abattoir> you'd be prompted for your password, please enter it
<Mangix> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Mangix>   Major opcode:  144
<Mangix>   Minor opcode:  3
<Mangix>   Resource id:  0x0
<Mangix> Failed to open device
<Mangix> another message similar to that one shows up as well
<flaccid> Mangix: thats another issue, ignore it
<abattoir> Mangix: ok, that's not relevant... does a window open up
<intelikey> Mangix ffr about 90% of answers you get when asking how to fix something, will be CLI strings.   i.e. you type them in the konsole.
<Mangix> abattoir: no
<Mangix> however
<Mangix> Konsole doesn't return to normal
<abattoir> could you check if a password dialog is open somewhere(it could be minimised)
<Mangix> can't see it but i know it exists
<flaccid> Mangix: try running this from kmenu | run command: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Mangix> k
<Mangix> flaccid: that worked
<Mangix> and Adept is back to normal :)
<Mangix> ty
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> anyone have that link handy regarding wacom devs in xorg.conf?
<abattoir> Hawkwind will make that a ubotu entry soon :)
<intelikey> you should   sudo apt-get update    just for safty.
<abattoir> let me search
<deeo> so i was typing in a text box in konqueror, and i hit the spacebar twice at the end of a sentence, and it crashed.
<flaccid> abattoir: can you had the wacom xorg bug thing
<flaccid> had=add
<Jucato> very soon....
<intelikey> flaccid removing the referances to wacom ?    or do you have a wacom device ?
<flaccid> but maybe bug related issues should not be put there
<kristina> how to install qt for kde themes & styles?
<flaccid> intelikey: yeah removal of wacom for Mangix
<misieq> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Mangix> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Mangix> hmmmmmm
<Mangix> any compiled version of it?
<flaccid> what you trying do Mangix?
<abattoir> http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=94a045f7057cbba9b48514dbf396d626&topic=581;prev_next=next
<intelikey> ah flaccid for an old linux hand you don't need a howto.  but for new converts and genni-pigs i'd say "just ignore the error message, it's not hurting anything"
<Mangix> flaccid: trying to get either vlc on mplayer here
<Mangix> i need music
<intelikey> Mangix   sudo apt-get install vlc
<abattoir> Mangix: give amarok a shot :)
<flaccid> intelikey: the howto was for Mangix, not me
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto
<Mangix> abattoir: i've been told it doesn't do mp3s
<kristina> can somebody tell me how to install themes & styles from kde look?
<Mangix> someone said that there was a bug with Xine
<abattoir> Mangix: that's not true...
<flaccid> and i say 'why try to load a device that is not on your system, xorg.conf is meant to be optimised' :)
<Mangix> abattoir: i tried amaroK and Kaffine
<brownie> how can i restart conky?
<Mangix> both didn't work
<abattoir> Mangix: for legal reasons, mp3 support is disabled...
<intelikey> flaccid full aware.
<abattoir> Mangix: you have to install 'libxine-extracodecs'
<abattoir> Mangix: which is in multiverse..
<Mangix> multiverse?
<flaccid> i dunno intelikey, people don't like errors and they don't like to seem them over and over again :)
<abattoir> Mangix: yup, mulitverse, like universe
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<intelikey> brownie  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart   that will reset the xserver.  is that what you mean ?
<brownie> no im tired of restarting x... i just want to restart conky
<intelikey> brownie or just konqueror ?
<abattoir> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 316 kB
<abattoir> intelikey: ^^
<brownie> o well thanks... ill just restart x
<intelikey> flaccid yeah, but they like busted xservers even less....
<flaccid> intelikey: thats why a howto has less chance of the end user breaking the file
<flaccid> they are learning nevertheless
<Mangix> ok sooo
<Mangix> do i edit the universe thing to "universe multiverse"
<Mangix> because that's confusing
<Mangix> the directions say to put multiverse behind universe while the screenshot says otherwise...
<abattoir> Mangix: yes, 'universe multiverse' is fine
<Mangix> k
<Jucato> Mangix: "behind" probably means "beside" in that context
<abattoir> Mangix: it doesnt make a difference which is first, as long as you have both :)
<intelikey> abattoir so how would you reset it ?   (conky)    is it in daemon mode or can you just kill/call the app ?
<plugs> hi, i can't mount my second hard drive.
<Mangix> abattoir: sweet
<abattoir> intelikey: i have no clue, never used it :) . Just told you he wasnt refering to konqui :)
<Mangix> it works now
* abattoir uses superkaramba
<intelikey> plugs what's the error ?
<abattoir> Mangix: cool :)
<plugs> i get the error "mount: can't find /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Mangix> now...how do i run vlc?
<Mangix> oh god
<Mangix> i dled vic, not vlc
<intelikey> it will install a short cut in the menus
<Mangix> k
<intelikey> plugs then you will need to specify the mountpoint  or add it to your fstab
<plugs> hmmm
<intelikey> plugs like this   sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /media/somewhere    or add  /dev/hdc1 /<mountpoint> <fstype> defaults 0 0   to fstab
<Mangix> ...
<Mangix> oh god
<Mangix> vlc produces horrible sound
<plugs> okay cool
<plugs> i was just gonna kedit
<intelikey> not knowing the fs type i cant tell you much more.
<plugs> right
<Mangix> i have a small question
<plugs> if i need more help, i'll ask =] 
<Mangix> Linux supports Aureal Vortex correctly, right?
<Mangix> because i get horrible sound here
<intelikey> Mangix set the output to alsa "inside vlc"
<Mangix> intelikey: where would that setting be?
<brownie> i found out how to stop conky... kill 9 6465
<intelikey> Mangix google.com/linux search "aureal vortex" supported    i don't know about the support.
<intelikey> in the preferances in vlc
<plugs> intelikey: i got the file system and mount point, but what about type? it's NTFS
<plugs> ..and options, dump, and pass?
<intelikey> brownie kill -9 `pidof <blah>`  and you don't have to search the proccess table...
<intelikey> ntfs
<brownie> oh thanks :D
<plugs> that's easy
<brownie> well conky gives me its pid so...
<Mangix> intelikey: ok... vlc says "ALSA Device Name - Default"
<Mangix> nvm
<Mangix> vlc crashed
<Mangix> yay
<intelikey> plugs /dev/hdc1 /<mountpoint> ntfs defaults,fmask=113,dmask=002 0 0
<Mangix> intelikey: should i chose adb?
<Mangix> wt or a3d?
<plugs> rawk.
<plugs> let's see if this works
<intelikey> Mangix sounds like your hardware "sound card" may need attention.    if it crashed on alsa /dev/dsp
<Mangix> nah
<Mangix> it was vlc
<Mangix> i changed the settings while it was playing
<plugs> intelikey now i get "defaults,fmask=113,dmask=002 0 0"
<plugs> ooooops
<plugs> "mount: only root can mount /dev/hdc1 on /media/cdrom1"
<plugs> should i restart, then it'll mount while booting?
<intelikey> you can.  or sudo mount /dev/hdc1
<plugs> ah
<intelikey> sharing a mountpoint can cause trubble.
<Mangix> bah
<plugs> it says the mount point does not exist.
<calcmandan> how does one install GDM's in kde?
<intelikey> plugs ls -l /dev/hdc1 /media/cdrom1
<plugs> sudo?
<intelikey> plugs what it say ?
<plugs> ugh "ls -l /dev/hdc1 /media/cdrom1"
<plugs> sdjlkfj
<plugs> ls: /media/cdrom1: No such file or directory
<flaccid> i need some help. i don't have access to display :0. i have installed kubuntu-desktop and x11vnc. 1. how can i start the xserver on :0 from a pts/0 ?
<intelikey> plugs that looks like the problem right there.
<intelikey> plugs sudo mkdir /media/cdrom1
<_hybrid> noob problem>>>it seems my onboard sound card is not being detected...not getting any sound at all...kde 5.3.2...via VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio...HELP
<plugs> Hurrah!
<plugs> Mounted!
<intelikey> flaccid don't you have to enable remote x connections in kdm settings ?
<plugs> =] 
<flaccid> intelikey: i have no idea yet. first i need to start the x server from pts/0. how can i do that?
<intelikey> startx ?
* intelikey <shrugs>
<intelikey> what's X ?
<intelikey> hehhe
<calcmandan> flaccid, try editing your inittab to reflect starting x on boot.
<calcmandan> flaccid, /etc/inittab
<intelikey> calcmandan eeeek   no.
<intelikey> calcmandan put it in an init script.
<calcmandan> isn't that where it is?
<intelikey>  /etc/rc.local maybe
<calcmandan> or did i just give some really bad advice?
<flaccid> intelikey: it runs then stops at (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" perhaps this is normal and i should have done it in screen?
<flaccid> and ctrl + c aint working on that
<intelikey> calcmandan well generally speaking, editing inittab is taboo unless you are a base system programer.   or have linuxed for long time.
<intelikey> flaccid you can ^Z
<intelikey> background it.
<flake> could someone check to see if my default webpage is displaying
<flaccid> =ok
<intelikey> or ^C kill it   and start it with  startx &  so it will fork and come back to the command prompt
<intelikey> bash prompt or what ever you call it.
<calcmandan> intelikey: i just recall having to make a change in inittab a long time ago when my system would start up solely in multiuser mode and not in x.
<calcmandan> intelikey: when did it change?
<intelikey> calcmandan when it went to sysv init
<calcmandan> intelikey: as i normally say on justlinux.com or other forum, i'm a permanewb. :(
<intelikey> SysVinit uses scripts in /etc/init.d  and symlinks in /etc/rc?.d  you make general changes to the symlinks and special changes to the scripts.   general changes are facilitated via the "update-rc.d"    man that for more on it.
<calcmandan> intelikey: thank you for that description.  after i asked the question, i ran into the file to check it out.  and sure enough, you can't select mode 5 for x startup like the old days.
<thoreauputic> calcmandan: it's distro-specific
<intelikey> also ubuntu provides a special script for the "special" changes /etc/rc.local   you can edit that and make any init special commands needed.
<thoreauputic> calcmandan: Debian distros generally use default runlevel 2
<intelikey> thoreauputic and calcmandan even on distros that have runlevel specific configurations, by default one would not advise editing the inittab to change the default runlevel.  although it can be done that way.
<calcmandan> does anyone know where gdm themes are placed for kubuntu?
<Jucato> calcmandan: gdm? or kdm?
<Jucato> for kdm: /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/
<calcmandan> thanks.
<intelikey> i get griped at all the time for "giving bad advice" like  "edit /etc/blah"  the upity ups say use the config apps that's what we make them for.
<Mangix> is it possible to use Microsoft fonts on Kubuntu?
<Jucato> calcmandan: and /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc controls which theme is used. but you might want to install "kdmtheme" if you want a GUI to control that
<Mangix> i mean fonts that come from Vista
<calcmandan> mangix: i installed m$ truetype fonts on my system and they work just fine.  but i didn't pick them from a vista package, they were from win98 days.
<thoreauputic> intelikey: well, Debian and Ubuntu are not Slackware :) dpkg-foo and apt-foo exist for a reason ( just a different approach really)
<Mangix> calcmandan: heh. neither did i. i dled the from Microsoft Download
<Mangix> *them
<Mangix> they have some pretty sweet fonts
<intelikey> hehhe but editing inittab can make the the system totally unaccessable to the newbe.   booting with init=/bin/bash  or a live cd may be the only way back in.
<intelikey> thoreauputic oh i agree.   i don't mean to be down on any one <nudges calcmandan>  just inittab is at the very core of the system.
<thoreauputic> intelikey: editing inittab is kind of like fooling with the roots of a tree, yeah :)
<thoreauputic> right
<calcmandan> jucato: once the theme is placed there, how is it selected?
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> calcmandan: did you manually put the theme in /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes?
<calcmandan> not yet.
<calcmandan> i have circles and kubuntu in there.
<calcmandan> i downloaded a GDM from gnome-look.org.
<thoreauputic> "I am init, sire of all that comes after me, nmero uno in the process tree! Tremble before me ye weaklings!"
<calcmandan> i suppose i should download a KDM from kde-loog.
<calcmandan> look
<Jucato> calcmandan: GDM themes won't work if you're using KDM
<Jucato> calcmandan: I suggest you install a package called "kdmtheme". this adds an option in System Settings that would let you install/remove/change KDM themes
<calcmandan> jucato: my eyes just lit up.  thank you.
<intelikey> thoreauputic hehhe yeah.   i'm such a power freek, sometimes running as root just isn't enough so i become init and run the system   init=/bin/bash    :)
<intelikey> you can kill root but if you kill init the whole box dies.
<thoreauputic> :P  init begat bash, which begatvim, which begat confusion amongs the people.... *g*
<Jucato> intelikey: are you sysVinit?
<Jucato> coz if you are, get ready to be dethroned
<intelikey> calcmandan or you could use gdm if you like..
<intelikey> Jucato no sysV when i'm init.  it's  bash-init
<thoreauputic> Jucato: he's have to beover30 to be  sysVinit unless he was a childhood prodigy ;-)
<Jucato> hah
<thoreauputic> meh I can't type on this iBook - my handsare tooo big!
<calcmandan> intelikey: we can use gdms in kde?
<intelikey> thoreauputic and age is irrelevent.
<Jucato> calcmandan: yes. you will have to replace KDM
<intelikey> calcmandan you can use gdm to start kde or xdm or kdm   ....
<thoreauputic> intelikey: well I for one am glad  to  hear that age is irrelevant ;)
<flaccid> does anybody have x11vnc running on startup?
<intelikey> meaning over 30 was long ago.
<thoreauputic> intelikey: same here :)
<kristina> how to install this? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=13969
<kristina> please help me
* thoreauputic used punch cards at uni, and teletypes
<Jucato> kristina: that's what Kubuntu is already using by default
<intelikey> i remember the first hand held calculators,  i thought i wish we would have had those when i was in school
<Mangix> are there any KDE skins which are similar to Windows Classic?
<kristina> ?
<Mangix> i need one badly because the default one is too white
<thoreauputic> intelikey: ah,no-one knows how to use a slide rule any more ;)
<intelikey> :)
<osiris> kio_http is now defunct, any idea how to kill it.  kill -9 aint even doing it
<Jucato> kristina: it's a Window decoration, a.k.a. window border. it's what Kubuntu uses
<intelikey> Mangix redmound maybe ?
<Mangix> intelikey: link?
<kristina> how to install it?
<intelikey> Mangix idk
<intelikey> Mangix i rarely start x any more
<Mangix> start x?
<Jucato> kristina: it's already installed.
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Mangix> Jucato: how do you change KDE's skin?
<kristina> how to select it?
<kristina> #i do not use this
<Jucato> kristina: go to K Menu > System Settings > Appearance > Window Decorations
<Jucato> Mangix: what do you mean by "skin"?
<Mangix> Jucato: well...isn't there a way to make the windows diffrent?
<intelikey> Jucato he means theem
<Mangix> yes
<Mangix> themes
<Jucato> Mangix: same place I told kristina. System Settings > Appearance > Window Decorations to change the window decorations/borders
<Mangix> k
<Jucato> KDE uses "themes" very loosely and may mean quite a number of things
<Mangix> do you know of a theme which looks like windows classic?
<Mangix> erm
<Mangix> window decoration then
<Jucato> Mangix: try Redmond
<Mangix> the default one is too white for me
<Mangix> Jucato: where do i find it. i google it but i got no results
<Jucato> "Redmond" usually means Windows
<Jucato> Mangix: it's already installed by default in Kubuntu
<abattoir> Mangix: Kcontrol/systemsettings->Appearance...->Style
<Mangix> aaaa
<Mangix> i see
<intelikey> Mangix and kristina you should both do your self a favour and start   "kcontrol"  all kinds of customizations are in there.
<Mangix> i'm not on Kubuntu right now
<intelikey> abattoir types faster than i do.
<calcmandan> jucato: where is kdetheme located?  i didn't find it in the repos.
<Mangix> the sound was buggy for me
<Mangix> and maybe it always be
<Jucato> intelikey: only thing missing in System Settings when it comes to themes it the practically  useless Theme Manager
<Mangix> *it will
<abattoir> intelikey: heh :P
<intelikey> Jucato yeah
<Jucato> calcmandan: "kdmtheme" not kdetheme
<Jucato> Mangix: there's also a Redmond 95 or 2000 color scheme, and a Redmond (widget) style, a Redmond window decoration and a Redmond splash screen
<flaccid> how to execute x11vnc on startup?
<Mangix> Jucato: wow
<Mangix> kinda sucks that i can't use Linux for multimedia :(
<calcmandan> why not?
<Mangix> erm, Kubuntu
<Mangix> w/e
<flaccid> Mangix: why can't use multimedia?
<Mangix> calcmandan: buggy sound drivers
<Mangix> i got a shitty Aureal Vortex one :(
<flaccid> dang
<intelikey> when i install kde for my self it generally takes me about 45 minutes to go through kcontrol    but about the same time to dl the added apps (dial-up)  so i just count it as part of the install process.
<Mangix> i also have AC'97 built into the motherboard
<Mangix> BUT
<Mangix> on windows, that only outputs sound to 1 speaker
<Mangix> not sure on Kubuntu though
<flaccid> ac97 works fine on linux
<Mangix> flaccid: that's not my point
<Mangix> i believe that the soundcard integrated into the motherboard is buggy
<Mangix> and it only outputs mono
<RawSewage> whats the command to delete a folder
<intelikey> RawSewage rm -r blah
<RawSewage> ty
<flaccid> RawSewage: rmdir
<Jucato> err.. folder?
<Jucato> rmdir
<flaccid> rm -r would delete recursively
<intelikey> can't delete folder without deleting it's content
<Mangix> rm and rmdir to delete a folder?
<Mangix> ...that's weird
<intelikey> rm=remove
<Mangix> oh
<intelikey> cp=copy
<Mangix> i thought it meant rename
<flaccid> question was to delete folder, not its content
<Jucato> rmdir = ReMove DIRectory
<flaccid> :p
<Jucato> cp = CoPy; mkdir = MaKe DIRectory. mv = MoVe
<Mangix> btw, how do you install Fonts in Kubuntu?
<flaccid> !x11vnc
<Mangix> i'm tempted to try out the Vista fonts
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-5 (dapper), package size 318 kB, installed size 820 kB
<intelikey> but i'd rather   type  rm -r blah     than rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty blah
<flaccid> is /etc/rc.local run after or before X is started?
<intelikey> flaccid after
<intelikey> usually while it's starting
<flaccid> so i can just add x11vnc there and its all good?
<raul> How to restart sound system  ?
<intelikey> flaccid hmmmm maybe you should get a second opinion on that....
<flaccid> yeah i'm trying to find stuff on it
<flaccid> but there isnt much suprisingly
<flaccid> i thought a lot of people would want remote display :0 access...
<intelikey> flaccid i'll tell you where you can take that question tho.  ##linux  networking gurus in there most of the time.
<flaccid> true
<flaccid> i thought there were gurus in here like you but :)
<intelikey> flaccid when i have a networking question i allways end up in there.
<intelikey> there may be kubuntu gurus in here  (tongue in cheek)  but the networking gurus are in ##linux      ;/
<patrick> can engage run under kde??
<MuJ> yes, if you have right enlightenment libraries installed
<intelikey> flaccid exit 0 means that the script has completed without errors and should report back to what ever called it that all is well.
<flaccid> yeah i know that
<Jucato> return 0;
<intelikey> flaccid check the symlink in /etc/rc`runlevel`.d/S??rc.local  exists.
<flaccid> is that a folder or file
<flaccid> or what
<flaccid> cd /etc/rc2.d/
<flaccid> ?
<intelikey> yeah if you use default
<intelikey> dir
<intelikey> foldir
<intelikey> :)
<flaccid> flaccid@thewax:/etc/rc2.d$ ls -l *local
<flaccid> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2006-08-30 01:59 S99rc.local -> ../init.d/rc.local
<flaccid> looks alright
<intelikey> yeah
<flaccid> like this is a bit hectic http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_TightVNC_W/_JPEG_Compression_to_connect_to_existing_X_Sessions#Method_1:_x11vnc_method
<intelikey> try executing it manually   S99rc.local start
<Mangix> i got a question
<Mangix> why does Kubuntu install the new boot thingy
<Mangix> it started with g
<Mangix> g...something
<intelikey> grub
<Mangix> that's it
<intelikey> g rand unified bootloader
<flaccid> hehe i put in /etc/log/syslog and not /var/log/syslog
<Mangix> why does it install it?
<intelikey> grub for short
<intelikey> flaccid lol
<Jucato> Mangix: because your computer needs a way to know what to boot. which is what a bootloader does
<Jucato> Mangix: even Windows has a bootloader, although you can't see it
<flaccid> um, what user is rc.local run as on startup, root?
<intelikey> Mangix because you have to have some way to start linux
<Mangix> Jucato: it does?
<Mangix> that's funny
<Jucato> why would that be funny?
<intelikey> yes even windows has a boot loader.
<Mangix> i tried clicking Escape while the bios was running. i then selected to boot the slave drive(which is what Kubuntu is installed), and nothing happened
<intelikey> it used to write it's boot loader into the mbr
<Mangix> mbr?
<Jucato> Master Boot Record
<Mangix> i see
<Mangix> so i guess i'm stuck with Grub
<Jucato> Mangix: why would you want something else?
<Mangix> oh well, i guess there's nothing bad about that
<intelikey> mbr is the first 512 bytes of the first hdd
<Jucato> without GRUB, you won't be able to boot anything except Wndows
<Mangix> i see
<intelikey> Mangix if you want something besides grub.  may i sujest  lilo
<Mangix> kinda sucks that windows is at the bottom of the list
<Mangix> intelikey: it's allright
<intelikey> lilo = linux loader
<Jucato> hm.. it's possible to place Windows higher than the other entries, right?
<Mangix> i want Grub to use Windows by default :\
<Jucato> or must non Linux OS's be always at the bottom?
<Mangix> i think that Linux ones are at the top
<Jucato> Mangix: you can set GRUB to use Windows by default
<Jucato> Mangix: you can also rearrange them
<Mangix> sweet
<intelikey> Mangix you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and put the section about windows at the top if you want.  just keep the whole section togather.  the blank lines make it easy to tell where sections start/stop
<Jucato> GRUB lets you do that, Windows doesn't
<Mangix> Jucato: oh?
<intelikey> lilo does too  :)
<Mangix> what about boot.ini?
<intelikey> what boot.ini ?
<intelikey> oh windows
<Jucato> Mangix: heh, boot.ini only starts once you get past the bootloader
<Mangix> ?
<Mangix> it does?
<Jucato> booting is the very first thing that happens (after the Power On Self Test) AFAIK
<Mangix> weird
<Mangix> because one time, i could select to boot to Windows XP and the Windows Recovery Console
<Jucato> POST > Boot > then whatever the OS/kernel has
<intelikey> Jucato depends on your definition of "boot" i suppose.
<Mangix> also, a friend of mine can dual-boot
<Mangix> he can dual-boot to Windows XP, 200, and 98
<Jucato> can he dual boot Windows with Linux?
<Mangix> and i do believe that boot.ini is used
<Mangix> Jucato: he doesn't have linux
<intelikey> dual would be two.  tripple-boot would be three  :)
<Mangix> Bulgaria has bad internet :(
<Mangix> meh
<Healot> duel boot i guess
<Jucato> heh
<Mangix> multi-boot then
<Healot> you can duel with more than two
<intelikey> there you go :)
<intelikey> duel boot :)
<Jucato> anyway, you guys take over explaining GRUB, etc...
<Jucato> have to go do something :D
<intelikey> dual boot duels with tripple boot
<Mangix> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTLDR
<Mangix> looks like boot.ini
<intelikey> actually the definition of "OS" is where the question of "boot" comes in.   grub it seems qualifies as an os.   so you boot the grub os which allows you to boot other os's....
<Mangix> looks like i was right
<Jucato> ah yes. my bad
<Mangix> Window's booter uses boot.ini :)
<Jucato> but GRUB is to NTLoader as menu.lst is to boot.ini, I suppose
<Mangix> menu.lst?
<intelikey> and the windows boot manager  may also qualify as an os....  idk.
<Healot> the grub config file, mangix
<Mangix> i se
<Mangix> *see
<Jucato> "boot.ini, which contains configuration options for a boot menu"
<Jucato> boot.ini is not the bootloader itself
<Jucato> NTLoader is the bootloader, just as GRUB is the bootloader
<Mangix> heh
<Healot> grub is an OS, but not full-fledged like GNU/Linux
<Jucato> ok.. that complicates things even more lol
<Healot> it does abstract hardware layer, has a shell/cli, handles files
<intelikey> hey given time.....
<Healot> but we know it as the loveliest bootloader ever :
<intelikey> Healot speak for your self white boy
<Jucato> but it doesn't manage other resources except for the hard drives, right?
<intelikey> :)
<Healot> i am not white, hoho
<intelikey> oh my bad.
<intelikey> :)
<unix_infidel> $ systeminfo.exe | grep Available
<unix_infidel> Available Physical Memory: 131 MB
<unix_infidel> that's bad :P
<Mangix> very
<Jucato> not for a server :D
<intelikey> but the point is, i can't like grub cause it's too week to work on my system.
<intelikey> i have to use lilo
<Jucato> to week? how many days?
<intelikey> a
<Jucato> heh. ignore that.. I'm on crack :D
<unix_infidel> Jucato: lol.
<intelikey> well i gave you the 'a' to put in that weak
<unix_infidel> it seems they reset my server this weekend.
<Jucato> I thought that meant "a day"...
<intelikey> :)
<unix_infidel> RHEL 3 :(
<Jucato> btw, how much minimum RAM is needed for a server? planning on reviving a very old mobo which used to run on Pentium 233MHz and 258RAM... and I neither have the processor nor the RAM anymore :D
<intelikey> Jucato what kind of server and what kind of load ?
<intelikey> lamp ?   ftp ?    ssh ?
<Jucato> probably LAMP. personal website
<unix_infidel> very little for all three.
<Jucato> 128 would be good?
<unix_infidel> 258 seems like its enough.
<intelikey> prolly 64m would do after the install
<unix_infidel> depending on the number of clients.
<Jucato> like I said... I don't have the RAM w/ me anymore.. :(
<intelikey> yeah 128 should be fine.
<Jucato> I foolishly gave them away... only to realize that I might need them after all
<intelikey> Jucato common.
<Jucato> I'm planning to learn how to host my own site... but I can't use this one as I have to shut it down everyday (mom's orders)...
<unix_infidel> Jucato: why shut it down?
<Jucato> so either I resurrect that old one, or I host a site that's only up for about 16hours a day, 6 days a week
<Jucato> electricity bills... :D
<unix_infidel> Jucato: and the 300mhz box takes...less electricity
<unix_infidel> ?
<Healot> suse won't isntall with 256mb or less, heh
<Jucato> only one way to find out :D
<Jucato> rawr! why would I install SUSE on a server? ehehe
<Jucato> I mean on  a server as small as that...
<intelikey> unix_infidel headless
<unix_infidel> Jucato: many people do.
<unix_infidel> intelikey: so?
<unix_infidel> a LCD is what, another 150-200 watt?
<Jucato> (I don't even have an LCD...)
<intelikey> but even 100w adds up
<intelikey> and crt's are about 350w iirc
<unix_infidel> intelikey: most of the watt usage is coming from proc, hd, gpu,
<unix_infidel> assuming headless, of course.
<akarticle> karticle
<intelikey> unix_infidel no more from crt than the box.  the ps in those old boxes were like 200w ps
<akarticle> yo pkarticle
<unix_infidel> so say you're running a 250w crap psu, its much less efficient than a 400W psu that's only using as much energy as the box requires.
<pkarticle> ok here it is: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<Jucato> oh well... then I guess it wouldn't matter if I used a separate box for a server after all..
<unix_infidel> Jucato: have someone else host it :P
<intelikey> umask 0222  why not just mount ro ?
<Jucato> heh. if I had the money to, I wouldn't even be bothering trying to revive that old box
<unix_infidel> probably cheaper, eg: electricity for running the box, and THEN having to pay for cooling it.
<Jucato> heh, but I was also trying to learn how to do it.
<josef> hai jucato
<Jucato> hi josef!
<josef> jucato i got another question for you..
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> go ahead
<intelikey> Jucato sure setup a 16/6 website for the education and let some of us hack your box... i mean test it for you...
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> :)
<pkarticle> you nut a karticle
<Jucato> thank you intelikey for enlightening me. I have seen the error of my ways
<akarticle> lol
* Jucato scraps website hosting plans
<josef> jucato i cant play vidoes win wmv and divX is there any codecs for
<akarticle> don't worry it works
<akarticle> :)
<Jucato> josef: for wmv, you need to install w32codecs (if you are on a 32-bit system)
<intelikey> http://hackslab.com <-- ever visit ?
<josef> ok
<_JuDgEn_> what file to edit to change what kde inits at bootup?
<josef> jucato and for divx what do i need
<Jucato> josef: the w32codecs can be donwloaded from the RestrictedFormats site
<Jucato> josef: the libxine-extracodecs should have been enough. but in any case, try installing w32codecs too
<intelikey> hmmm seems that sever is no longer operational...
<josef> jucato ok i install the w32codecs
<Jucato> hehe
<menace> can someone help me install the w32codecs...they arent in my adept manager...
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> get the w32codecs from the RestrictedFormats site
<menace> ok thanks
<_JuDgEn_> what file to edit to change what kde inits at bootup?
<intelikey> " -  But please use free formats if you can"
<josef> Jucato last night i installed kubuntu on a my friends PC but at the last step while copying data its stops do you have any solution for it
<Jucato> josef: how long does it stop?
<intelikey> _JuDgEn_ kcontrol should let you sellect services to run
<_JuDgEn_> dont see the point in using the win32 codecs.. if youre stupid enough to code media into wmv, wma or similar. you only got yourself to blame
<Jucato> _JuDgEn_: what do you mean? trying to make something run after you've logged into KDE?
<_JuDgEn_> intelikey: i thought so too
<josef> jucato its stop after 31%  and wont go further
<_JuDgEn_> intelikey: but some services dont show
<Jucato> josef: it might be that you have a badly burned CD?
<intelikey> _JuDgEn_ which ?
<_ian> guys anyone here has an idea why im getting an SU error.... i jsut installed kubuntu in this laptop and installed syanaptic plus packages like gcompris firefox games and otjer stuffs now all porograms recquiring su wont launch
<__osh__> _ian: you mean sudo? and what's the error?
<josef> jucato Oooh  but i got is from the website launchpad the sended to me
<_JuDgEn_> intelikey: cgwd and compiz
<_ian> SU returned with an error
<Jucato> josef: ah the shipit CD's?
<_ian> when launching programs like Kuser synaptic settings and other stuff
<intelikey> _ian sounds like maybe they are trying to use gtksu rather than kdesu   reconfigure kdesu might fix.
<_JuDgEn_> intelikey: i completley removed compiz, xgl and all related packages
<__osh__> _ian: you need to be a bit more specific. Not just "something is broken".
<_ian> how will i be able to do that...im really sorry im really new to linux i installed edubuntu this day but net wont work sop i figured i install kubuntu then jsut instll gcompris for my baby
<_ian> but thats the error message that is showing up
<Jucato> josef: if it's from the Shipit CD's,  I honestly don't know why it would stall, apart from some physical damage/scratches on the CD, or some problem with your friends hard drive..
<intelikey> _JuDgEn_ in /etc/X11/xinit*  maybe ?
<_JuDgEn_> intelikey: i have checked there allready
<__osh__> _ian: I'm confused. What's the error that comes up? Let's start from the beginning. What are you trying to do and how are you trying to do it. Be as specific as you can.
<intelikey> _JuDgEn_ if xinit is to start them that's where as far as i know.  maybe someone else can take you farther
<josef> jucato is it possible some error from the motherboard because i changes the the harddisk 2 x
<intelikey> _ian sudo echo boo      in a konsole and see if it works please.
<_JuDgEn_> im doing a complete content locate on the word compiz =P search will take days....
<_ian> ok, im trying to launch synaptic, thorugh the start>system>synaptic...then after that  this windows pops up with a sound of broken glass and says exactly  Error KDE su "su returned with an error "
<_JuDgEn_> _ian: you dont have dialof
<_JuDgEn_> dialogue
<Jucato> josef: might be... I'm not really sure
<_ian> dialogue? intelikey my password was accepted
<_JuDgEn_> _ian: start a terminal just to test if this is correct. then write sudo synaptic
<_JuDgEn_> it will ask for passwd
<intelikey> _ian did it return "boo" ?
<Jucato> "kdesu synaptic"
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<intelikey> _ian that command   "sudo echo boo"  will test the sudo command   if it says "boo" back to you then sudo is working correctly, if not then no.
<_ian> intel: yes it did. judgen. synaptic now launch but before it did the terminal first  showed warning like synaptic 32241  gdk warning locale not supported by xlib, and gtk critical gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure:assertion
<_JuDgEn_> intelikey: lol i found it, it was in .kde/autostart  ...how bloody silly
<_JuDgEn_> intelikey: it was too easy =)
<intelikey> _ian then i sujest; sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdesu
<_JuDgEn_> _ian: that is only because you run kde, just idnore the errors
<intelikey> _JuDgEn_ hehhe personal startup dir...  :)   not system wide....
<_JuDgEn_> intelikey: i know
<_JuDgEn_> how silly
<josef> jucato thanks for the info. i have to try out the video
<_JuDgEn_> josef: if your codecs dont work try the vlc its very compatible
<_ian> intelikey: kdesu is not installed and no info is available
<Jucato> _JuDgEn_: I did ask whether you wanted programs to be run after logging into KDE...
<josef> jucato i forget to ask should i open again the reposit manager for getting w32codecs or not
<Jucato> josef: no. w32codecs isn't in the repositories. you have to download it manually
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> from that RestrictedFormats site
<josef> ok thanks
<intelikey> try kde-core _ian
<flaccid> what file does X on kubuntu use for MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE
<Jucato> intelikey: or kubuntu-destkop
<flaccid> or kdm rather
<_ian> intelikey also not installed
<intelikey> ???
* intelikey surrenders.  you got me.
<Jucato> _ian: try installing kubuntu-desktop ?
<Jucato> some packages might have been removed?
<cox377> Morning All
<intelikey> yeah a reinstall of the meta package should cover it...    </hopes>
<_ian> should i reinstall kubuntu desktop?
<_JuDgEn_> Jucato: better to install kde-core
<_JuDgEn_> i prefer a minimalist kde desktop so i stick with kde-core only
<Jucato> _JuDgEn_: unless you are talking about the default stuff that Kubuntu has, which would include kdesu
<phreakys> hello
<flaccid> what is the location of the xauthority file?
<_JuDgEn_> Jucato: i dont use kdesu
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde
<_ian> ok im installing kde cor enow.... is it possible that packages had conflicted with each other resulting to this? because this install is so fresh not more than 5 hours
<Jucato> _JuDgEn_: you use sudo to launch graphical apps?
<intelikey> _ian not just possable, even likely.
<Jucato> er.. kde-core might  just add more packages if you already have kubuntu-desktop installed...
<phreakys> im trying to get ntfs support for my external hdd, but when i try: ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/BACKUP , ill get an errormessage saying: Windows did not shut down properly.  Try to mount volume in windows, shut down and try again.
<_JuDgEn_> Jucato: only rarely when dialogue fails
<phreakys> any idea please?
<Jucato> ah. but even then you should use kdesu to launch graphical apps
<_ian> anyway will you guys be here in 3 hours? i need to run for about an hour i have work...
<intelikey> _ian someone will be here.
<Jucato> intelikey will probably still be here :D
<_ian> downloading kde core needs 50 minutes from my connection so i guess ill jsut go back im just out for lunch... hope you guys will be here....i relly want to get this os up and running without any problems
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> Jucato
<_JuDgEn_> Jucato: kdesu seems not to be available as a separate app, and i dont want the entire kde desktop
<_ian> ok guys thnks for the hasty response brb thnks again
<Jucato> I don't think you need the entire desktop for that. but since you're on a customized system, it probably wouldn't affect you
<_JuDgEn_> Jucato: I use terminal for 75%of my daily linux-ing anyways =)
<Jucato> heh I thought so
<_JuDgEn_> the other 25% is to surf the web, where svgalib quite dont cut it for me =)
<intelikey> i wonder if perl not being installed is causing issues when i search the package database...  i'm getting very few if any info on package searches..
<flaccid> i have /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-25IT6X . doe sthe -nolisten mean it won't accept connections like x11vnc ?
<_JuDgEn_> yes
<intelikey> flaccid yep that's what it means.  it's ignoring remote
<flaccid> hmmm how can i change that
<intelikey> nolisten==don't pay one bit of attention to.
<intelikey> flaccid like i said if kdm is starting x you config kdm
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> kdm config file?
<_JuDgEn_> i have realized im a osnews addict =)
<flaccid> hmmm
<flaccid> how to configure kdm from command line
<intelikey> 1 sec.
<flaccid> thanks man
<flaccid> i have no idea where it could be
* Jucato thinks it's past 1 second...
<Jucato>  /etc/kde3/kdm ??
<flaccid> or  /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc ?
<intelikey> grep looking..
<intelikey> edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc :ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp
<flaccid> ah that did the trick
<flaccid> so just ServerArgsLocal=-tcp ?
<intelikey> man kdm
<_JuDgEn_> hmm anyone here uses superkaramba?
<intelikey> well maybe not.
<flaccid> no man entry
<intelikey> i think it's  ServerArgsLocal=-listen tcp
<flaccid> ok
<intelikey> but i might be sleepy
<unix_infidel> anyone here use aptana?
<Jucato> _JuDgEn_: I do.. barely...
<flaccid> that might have done it
<_JuDgEn_> i want a rss reader for superkaramba, but i seems not to be able to find onwe
<_JuDgEn_> only rain crap and amarok controlls
<_JuDgEn_> also two callendars...
<Jucato> there are Superkaramba RSS readers for /. and digg I think.
<Jucato> maybe you can use that to make your own?
<_JuDgEn_> what are their names? are they available from kde-look.org?
<Jucato> iirc, from KDE-look.. didn't really remember the names
<cox377> I've just plugged a phone into my kubuntu via usb cable
<cox377> ran lsusb and its there
<cox377> is there a command i could run to see if i can access the data store on the phone
<cox377> ?
<ubuntu> I did something stupid - deleted the host name in system settings and now I can\t use internet nor can I use kdesu command
<ubuntu> can I set the host name back with sudo_
<flaccid> what x authority file does kdm use
<flaccid> intelikey: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=2717.0;prev_next=prev
<flaccid> this dude does it a dif way
<madhatter_> hey, does wireless assitant hang on anybody else using rt2500???
<jf_> hello
<madhatter_> hi
<cima> hi
<jf_> i have just instlled kubuntu
<cox377> !mobile phones
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mobile phones - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cox377> !cell phone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cell phone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jf_> is there any way to get .exe programs to get installes in kubuntu
<jf_> someone told me dat maybe with wine
<cox377> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<aeon17x> jf_: which programs in particular do you want to install in kubuntu?
<cox377> does anyone here use a wireless card under kubuntu?
<jf_> web editor bluevoda
<cox377> not usb
<cox377> i've heard card support is good
<cima> anyone has mp3 player in ubuntu?
<Jack12> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aeon17x> jf_: Well, you could try installing wine from the repositories, then run the exe file for bluevoda
<cima> how about codec in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ineedtochangehos> quick and simple way to change the host name in dhcp configuration?
<Jucato> or he could also give web editors like Nvu, Quanta Plus or Bluefish a try
<jf_>  wine is disable to install from repossitories i have try allready
<Hobbsee> ineedtochangehos: in /etc/network/interfaces?  check man interfaces
<jf_> is it possible to install directly fron the wine website
<madhatter_> who told you wireless support is good in linux??
<madhatter_> jf: no
<Jucato> jf_: you need to enable the "universe" repository to install wine from the repositories
<madhatter_> get your repositories working
<ineedtochangehos> Hobbsee: I\m supposed to use system settings but I it fail to run in admin mode because host is "empty"
<jf_> how do i do that
<madhatter_> jf: open adept
<jf_> ok
<aeon17x> There's a guide here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<madhatter_> go to the repository thing
<jf_> done
<madhatter_> enable universe repos, apply, and your set
<jf_> i do not know where tio find repositoiries
<ineedtochangehos> ok here is a warning - don't set host name to emtpy even if system settings allow it
* ineedtochangehos goes to reinstall
<Jucato> jf_: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu specially about the part on Adding Universe
<yuri_> go
<madhatter_> does anybody here have wireless assistant working???
<madhatter_> particularly with rt2500??
<madhatter_> y/n
<jf_> thanks i will give it a try
<cima> does anyone know other room?
<cima> i want to join another room
<Jucato> what other room?
<cima> another room than #kubuntu
<cima> i'm new
<cima> i'm new to this network
<Jucato> you can type /list to get a list of available channels. you might lag a bit, though...
<madhatter_> there are a lot of channels on this server
<flaccid> if you wan to set up vnc access to the main display (:0) then this thread has easy instructions, that work! http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=2717.0;prev_next=prev
<noiesmo> is there a way to cat a file and pipe it thru say grep but only show lines that dont end in a particular string
<the-mouse> hi all, i have kubuntu, but i want to install GNOME, so i try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but i get the error "
<the-mouse> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<the-mouse>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: openoffice.org-gnome but it is not going to be installed
<TehKewl1> uhh, I have a serious problem with my display, it's fine in 640x480 but if I increase the resolution, everything is garbled, and it's set to 1024x768
<the-mouse> what's the right way to install gnome on kubuntu?
<TehKewl1> I don't know, has anyone even tried that before?
<TehKewl1> it seems kinda pointless to me
<the-mouse> why?
<TehKewl1> because ubuntu is GNOME
<_JuDgEn_> what is the url to the page wich handles mounting ntfs fakeraid partitions?
<the-mouse> i have KUBUNTU
<TehKewl1> before kubuntu it was done the other way around
<TehKewl1> well... I dunno
<oniryx> TehKewl1: try to install first openoffice.org-gnome
<the-mouse> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop sove the problem
<the-mouse> 10x
<D4m4ge> hello all
<_JuDgEn_> what is the url to the page wich handles mounting ntfs fakeraid partitions?
<_JuDgEn_> i get two via_****** partitions im dev/mapper
<_JuDgEn_> instead of one is it should
<_JuDgEn_> but if i remove the ntfs partition i get only one via_****** device
<_JuDgEn_> how annoying
<deeo> why do integrated peripherals always die
<deeo> like integrated audio, i've never had it survive for over a year before... it just always eventually stops working, or starts crackling like mad.
<deeo> stupid designing i suppose
* buz needs help with twinview, it suddenly stopped working
<willou> salut
<willou> y a une liste de channel dans le coin?
<larsivi> do anyone know anything about the dependency breakage on the amarok 1.4.2 packages?
<sephzero> hello :) anyone here?
<Healot> just ask, someone might help :-0
<willou> y a t'il des franais svp merci
<sephzero> how to create an IRDA connection between my laptop and my phone?
<xanax`> hello
<willou> salut
<commandebocal> salut willou
<commandebocal> hello xanax
<willou> salut
<willou> y a t'il une liste de channel qui existe?
<willou> car la c'est un peu mort
<xanax`> tapes /list
<BlueDevil> anyone know how to open a pdf file using kioexec?
<willou> sans voulior etre desagreable bien sur
<BlueDevil> or any other filetype for that matter
<willou> merci merci merci
<willou> c'est gentil
<commandebocal> wilfried ?
<Fade> I have kernel packages that are fairly customised for a powerbook using reiserfs for the root filesystem if anybody needs them.
<Fade> (edgy)
<host-one> hi
<host-one> do you know any Dj Program for linux?
<host-one> look like mixxx
<xanax`> host-one : http://linux-sound.org/ddj.html
<ketsugi> is there a way to increase the size of desktop icons in kde?
<Fade> ketsugi: System Settings -> appearance -> icons -> advanced
<ketsugi> ah okay thanks
<ketsugi> never noticed that setting before
<Fade> n'p
<kristina> can sombody help me??? how to install this
<kristina> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22597
<Jucato> kristina: what are you trying to install?
<kutan> *SIGH* I always forget -_- but this time I'll put it in a txt
<kutan> What's the command to refresh the kmenu? >_<
<kristina> a transparent crystal theme.
<Jucato> kutan: kbuildsycoca --incremental
<kutan> Thanks again. :P it seems you're the one that helps me every time.
<Jucato> lol.. just pure coincidence
<Jucato> kristina: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Jucato> Breezy or Dapper?
<kristina> kde 3.5 kubuntu dapper 6.06
<Jucato> kristina: ok... I think I alread mentioned this: Kubuntu Dapper already has the Crystal theme (window decoration) already installed. you don't need to install or compile it
<ketsugi> QtCurve for teh win
<Jucato> kristina: to make the Crystal window borders transparent, launch System Settings from the K Menu. then click on Appearance, then on Window Decorations
<kristina> and how to enable this? window decoration and what i have than to do??????????????
<Jucato> kristina: then you will see some tabs, one of them is the "Background" tab, click on that, then you will see an option to "Enable transparency"
<simeon> yay I had to reinstall but my wireless is working, no thanks to you guys :P
<mcscruff> how do i restart the samba demon
<Jucato> kristina: enabled (click to put an X) the Enable tranparency option, then click on Apply (near the bottom)
<VincentMX> is it possible to host kubuntu on my server, using tftpd or nfs, and then boot it over the internet? it is possible in a LAN netowork
<h3sp4wn> VincentMX: You can't use tftpd except on the same subnet afaik
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> damn
<h3sp4wn> VincentMX: If you setup a vpn it may be possible
<VincentMX> hmm
<VincentMX> nm then
<VincentMX> i need something so i can use my pc when im not @ home
<kristina> i have no background tab( i must install kdm theme it must be installed or no) ?
<Jucato> kristina: no
<VincentMX> there are lot's netboot floppies on the net
<VincentMX> but no floppies with X11 and ssh
<kutan> I have a question, I heard from someone that you can create your own syntax highlights with gedit, can you and how?
<Jucato> kutan: you might find better answers from #ubuntu about that?
<kutan> ...oh okay
<Jucato> not that I'm shoving you off
<Jucato> :D
<kutan> of course not :P
<Jucato> kristina: look at this: http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i206/jucato/screenshots/crystal.png
<kristina> thank you!!!
<kutan> ...:( I asked in #ubuntu but nobody answered.
<pointwood> hrm...according to the latest ubuntu weekly news, konversation 1.0 was backported to dapper - why am I then not getting it when updating?
<pointwood> I do have backports in my sources.list
<pointwood> like this: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Hobbsee> pointwood: can you pastebin apt-cache policy konversation please?
<pointwood> sure
<VincentMX> do i need a lot of space and banwidth to mirror kubuntu ISO's?
<kutan> ...Most likely
<VincentMX> k
<VincentMX> nm then
<zorgluuu> you can measure it by simply looking at a current mirror
<VincentMX> i only have 5gb left, and a normal internet connection
<kutan> Considering kubuntu's ISO's are around half a gig each
<pointwood> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22602
<Hobbsee> 600MB, i think
<VincentMX> cable 4082K/B Sec
<Hobbsee> pointwood: odd.  that may have broken
<zorgluuu> VincentMX: so you can simply put the iso in a torrent
* Hobbsee pokes jdong
<Healot> nearly 700MB ;)
<zorgluuu> VincentMX: as for the space needed, it seems very small http://ftp.oleane.net/pub/ubuntu-cd/6.06/
<zorgluuu> VincentMX: the point is you dont have a 'significant bandwidth' :)
<VincentMX> ok
<pointwood> or maybe my dep cache is broken in some way
<VincentMX> nm then
<VincentMX> dammit
<zorgluuu> VincentMX: but you can see kubuntu, it is kinda needed
<zorgluuu> it download much slower than ubuntu
<VincentMX> i have a LAMP server and now i want to use it
<zorgluuu> see=seed
<VincentMX> i have sse and ftp too
<VincentMX> hmm
<kutan> ...I got 1.3 megs a second on the kubuntu download...
<kristina> sry one question how to enable this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22603
<zorgluuu> just pur a rtorrent in a corner
<daniloc> hi 2 all
<daniloc> anybody ?
<zorgluuu> i spend my whole day downloading ubuntu cd, kubuntu is much less seeded. like 250kbyte/s, with ubuntu it is 1mbyte/s
<lupine_85> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* lupine_85 used direct download
<lupine_85> 600KB/sec isn' too bad
<daniloc> daniloc :)
<daniloc> hello from Serbia!!!
<daniloc> hello from Serbia!!!
<Healot> daniloc: you can proceed by asking question instead
<daniloc> okay ;)
<Healot> in here, we ask the questions :)
<daniloc> really ?
<Electrolyte> Is there any way to get Flash working in Konqueror?
<daniloc> How to activate my firefox?
<daniloc> where to find the firefox on my sistem
<daniloc> firefox is installed, but where is it ?
<Healot> there should be a shortcut under the KDE Menu > Internet
<abattoir> Electrolyte: are you running 32-bit Kubuntu?
<Electrolyte> Yeah.
<daniloc> i dont have a shortcut
<abattoir> Electrolyte: ok, do you have 'multiverse' repository enabled?
<Electrolyte> Yup.
<abattoir> Electrolyte: good, 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<Hobbsee> Electrolyte: do you have multiverse after every universe in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Healot> btw, you can run it, by entering "firefox" in the terminal
<daniloc> wait a sec...
<Electrolyte> Just the first 2 - abattoir, I just downloaded that via Adept.
<abattoir> Electrolyte: that should take care of downloading and installing flash... the next step is to enable it in konqueror...
<Electrolyte> Onto enabling it then :)
<daniloc> daniloc@Daniloc:~$ firefox
<daniloc> bash: firefox: command not found
<daniloc> daniloc@Daniloc:~$
<daniloc> what i need to do ?
<daniloc> to get a shortcut
<abattoir> Electrolyte: ok, Settings->Configure Konqueror
<Healot> did you install firefox properly
<daniloc> i dont know
<Electrolyte> abattoir: Yup.
<abattoir> Electrolyte: it might help if you close and reopen Konqueror after the installation...
<daniloc> apt-get install firefox ???
<Electrolyte> Ok.
<abattoir> Electrolyte: Plugins
<Healot> type "whereis firefox", it should return the full path if you properly installed the package
<abattoir> Electrolyte: Netscape Plugins->Scan for new...
<daniloc> daniloc@Daniloc:~$ firefox
<daniloc> bash: firefox: command not found
<daniloc> daniloc@Daniloc:~$
<daniloc> no no no
<daniloc> wait
<abattoir> Electrolyte: once that is done... click on the plugins tab...
<daniloc> daniloc@Daniloc:~$ whereis firefox
<daniloc> firefox: /usr/lib/firefox
<Electrolyte> I see it :)
<daniloc> :)
<abattoir> Electrolyte: good, it should work now :)
<daniloc> :( i want firefox )
<Electrolyte> Yay \o/
<Healot> ls -l /usr/lib/firefox >> daniloc?
<Electrolyte> Thanks abattoir :)
<abattoir> Electrolyte: you're welcome :)
<Healot> i wonder if the firefox script is there...
<daniloc> daniloc@Daniloc:~$ ls -l /usr/lib/firefox
<daniloc> total 244
<daniloc> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root   4096 2006-05-31 03:23 extensions
<daniloc> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 239688 2006-05-23 22:52 libnssckbi.so
<abattoir> daniloc: could you try 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox' ?
<Healot> seems like incomplete install, maybe?
<daniloc> wiat
<daniloc> wait
<abattoir> Healot: yes, i'd say so
<daniloc> daniloc@Daniloc:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<daniloc> Reading package lists... Done
<daniloc> Building dependency tree... Done
<daniloc> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<daniloc> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<daniloc> is only available from another source
<daniloc> However the following packages replace it:
<daniloc>   libnss3
<daniloc> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<daniloc> daniloc@Daniloc:~$
<Healot> hum... oh incomplete repos list
<Healot> i see
<Healot> !repos > daniloc
<abattoir> daniloc: could you make sure the 'main' repository is enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<daniloc> how to see that?
<abattoir> daniloc: you could either pastebin it, for us to look at it and help you with it, or you could regenerate your sources.list file
<daniloc> wait
<abattoir> daniloc: do you have adept open?
<abattoir> daniloc: ..or could you please open it?
<Healot> !easysource > daniloc
<daniloc> wait
<abattoir> daniloc: ok, do this first...
<daniloc> adept opened
<Healot> daniloc: i hope you see factoids sent by ubotu
<abattoir> daniloc: click on fetch updates in adept
<daniloc> ok, and ?
<abattoir> daniloc: now type firefox in the search bar, and see if you can find it...
<daniloc> ok, and ?
<abattoir> daniloc: is it there?
<daniloc> yes
<abattoir> daniloc: click on it and install it...
<daniloc> installed
<abattoir> daniloc: good, now try Alt+F2->firefox
<daniloc> coulndt run
<abattoir> daniloc: are you sure firefox was installed properly?
<daniloc> i dont know
<daniloc> how to know ?
<abattoir> daniloc: you told me 'installed' :P
<abattoir> daniloc: did you mean it was already installed or you clicked on it and installed it?
<daniloc> iw was already installed
<abattoir> daniloc: and 'Fetch updates' ran successfully?
<daniloc> :(
<_ian> anyone here who can help me out, sudo seems to be not working .... when i open programs recquiring su an error shows up saying su reteurned with an error
<daniloc> abattoir: yes
<daniloc> but dont have updates
<daniloc> i must do extra repos
<abattoir> _ian: any errors on the cli ?
<daniloc> but how ?
<abattoir> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<daniloc> ok, wait
<_ian> im really sorry but im 1 day old usinglinux
<abattoir> daniloc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<daniloc> ok, sec
<abattoir> daniloc: but firefox is in main, which is enabled by default, so you wouldnt need any extra repos for it
<_ian> in the terminal sudo seems to be working
<abattoir> _ian: aah ok, so 'sudo kate' for eg. works?
<abattoir> daniloc: try reinstalling firefox through adept
<abattoir> daniloc: rt. click and reinstall
<daniloc> sec
<daniloc> nice
<daniloc> fetch updates now working
<abattoir> daniloc: works?
<daniloc> :)
<_ian> yes sudo synaptic works
<daniloc> ok, now give me the time to install the firefox ;)
<abattoir> _ian: ok, try 'kdesu kate' or 'kdesu kwrite'
<daniloc> anyway thanks a lot guys
<_ian> error showed up, Locales not supported on X server....this kubuntu os i just installed early this morning and aftr that i donloaded firefox, all the games some progs that i read are good and gcompris, becuase im setting this up for my little sister and i really dont have any backround at linux at all i just tried edubuntu out of curiousity and found it fantastic i installed edubuntu but hen the net wont work so that is how i ended up using kubuntu
<daniloc> abattoir: man, how to install deb file ?
<daniloc> i downloaded a skype
<daniloc> how to install it ?
<abattoir> daniloc: 'sudo dpkg -i <path to file>'
<daniloc> can i use right click install deb ?
<daniloc> install package ?
<daniloc> with right click ?
<abattoir> _ian: could you please pastebin the error message ?
<abattoir> daniloc: yup, that'd work too :)
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> _ian: or if it is just one or two lines, you could paste it here
<daniloc> whanks abattoir
<abattoir> huh?
<abattoir> :P
<daniloc> :P
<_ian> Qt: Locales not supported on X server
<_ian> qstring_to_xtp result code -2
<daniloc> you are a good man :)
<abattoir> daniloc: haha, thanks :)
<daniloc> word
<abattoir> _ian: i wouldnt say they are related...
<abattoir> ...to sudo not working
<abattoir> or rather kdesu not working...
<abattoir> _ian: and no window is launched?
<_ian> none
<_ian> but sudo synaptic works
<abattoir> _ian: could you try kdesu adept ?
<_ian> same error code
<abattoir> _ian: as i said, you can ignore that one.. its not relevant..
<_ian> nothing happens in the terminal no windows launched only that error code.... i believe it is is with one of the packages i installed maybe incompatibility?
<alexi5> sup kubuntites
<daniloc> abattoir: now, installing firefox...
<abattoir> _ian: could you try sudo adept... i know you said sudo synaptic works... but still
<Mangix> does anyone know how to open .run files properly? when i try to do it from Konqueror, it opens up Kate which is not what i want
<_ian> yep adept launched
<Kurtiz> commandline works well
<abattoir> Mangix: it should be a shell script try 'sh ./nameof file.run'
<Mangix> k
<abattoir> _ian: you were prompted for a password right?
<_ian> no
<Mangix> btw
<Mangix> does KDE support drag-and-drop?
<Kurtiz> yes
<abattoir> _ian: ok, in this session, during one of the previous commands you were... correct?
<alexi5> why do you guys preffer kde to gnome
<Kurtiz> it's pretty
<Kurtiz> :)
<_ian> yah... when i launched synaptic
<Kurtiz> j/k
<abattoir> _ian: ok... must be a problem w/ kdesu
<Mangix> abattoir: thank you. Wolfenstein is installing nicely right now :)
<abattoir> _ian: ok, what exactly is your problem again? :P ... why dont you run sudo instead of kdesu?
<_ian> yes that must be it because even Kuser wont launch
<alexi5> isn't gnome pretty too?
<abattoir> _ian: have you tried one of those modules in Kcontrol which need admin. privs. ? ...
<abattoir> _ian: one sec
<_ian> almost all of the files needing su in the start menu resaults to a error message
<kristina> how to install kbfx?
<_ian> yeah exactly admin privileges
<gnomefreak> alexi5: this is not the channel to be asking that in. also you would have to use both to figure out what one you like better
<abattoir> _ian: did you install a specific package/do anything which might have caused this?
<abattoir> kristina: its in universe
<abattoir> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: a new K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8+cvs20060413-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 193 kB, installed size 804 kB
<abattoir> kristina: if you have that enabled, you should find it in adept, or get it with 'sudo apt-get install kbfx'
<alexi5> ok
<flaccid> what does this kmenu give you xtra?
<_ian> ok all i did was install so many packages like tux paint and other related programs and all the kde games and other games as well and even gcompris and media p;layers and kde arts and firefox...i also created additional users for my mom and sister because this laptop will be for them
<abattoir> _ian: did you restart after that? sometimes restarting KDE/entire system fixes these weird issues.
<abattoir> flaccid: http://www.kbfx.org/
<_ian> hmmmm i go restart...
<flaccid> i think i may of tried it before
<abattoir> http://www.kbfx.org/staticpages/index.php?page=20060224124413545
<flaccid> i think i canned it
<flaccid> i tried the mac one
<klerfayt> .fonts.conf will in home directory overrides any settings generated by dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig?
<flaccid> i think i like kicker best
<abattoir> flaccid: you mean a dock? kxdocker?
<flaccid> yeah kxdocker thats it
<klerfayt> what package contains /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/wonderful-linux.html?
<abattoir> klerfayt: you can find it with 'dpkg -S /usr/share...'
<klerfayt> abattoir: not found
<abattoir> klerfayt: you entered the full path right? :P
<klerfayt> abattoir: right
<abattoir> i was lazy to type it out fully
<abattoir> klerfayt: do you have that file?
<klerfayt> abattoir: this is the page that should display itself in firefox if you hit next on default opening page
<abattoir> i think its in kubuntu-docs
<klerfayt> abattoir: ubuntu-docs then
<abattoir> klerfayt: are you running ubuntu?
<klerfayt> abattoir: kubuntu
<Jucato>  /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<abattoir> klerfayt: then why ubuntu-docs?
<klerfayt> abattoir: because of firefox?
<abattoir> klerfayt: no firefox's home page shows 'About Kubuntu'... kubuntu specific stuff
<klerfayt> abattoir: but then I hit next I get page not found...
<abattoir> klerfayt: running dapper?
<klerfayt> abattoir: correct
<Jucato> hm.. what's up?
<klerfayt> Jucato: /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/wonderful-linux.html not found
<abattoir> klerfayt: i think its a bug...
<Jucato> hm... let me investigate hehehe
<_ian> hi it seems to be working now well that was weird;) thnx
<_ian> though i still have one last problem
<abattoir> _ian: as i said, rebooting always works :P
<abattoir> _ian: what is your problem?
<_ian> when logging into another accoutn the sound driver wont be loaded....it says privelege is denied
<Jucato> yes, indeed... that page is missing...
<Healot> _ian: you need to make the other user belong to group "audio"
<Jucato> rawr! Healot types fast..
<klerfayt> update - that page isn't in ubuntu-docs
<Jucato> klerfayt: you're right, it's missing
<Jucato> but, you can access that same document in KDE Help Center...
<abattoir> magically works w/ konqueror though
<_ian> how am i to do that? ok i go check
<Jucato> hm....
<Healot> open the users control panel, enable admin mode...
<abattoir> probably because it points to usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/C/kubuntu/desktopguide
<_ian> is that k user/
<Healot> kuser
<Jucato> abattoir: it's working on your box?
<abattoir> Jucato: in konqueror, yes
<_ian> ok im here now how do i get her account to have aduio and all the other goodies
<Jucato> strange... not working, even using Dapper or Edgy...
<abattoir> but the file is in the location i pointed...
<Healot> select the user, add it to the group audio, and click apply
<klerfayt> ok, what for is /home/lost+found folder used?
<abattoir> file:///usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/C/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/wonderful-linux.html
<pointwood> anyone else got Konversation 1.0?
<mcscruff> i have written a bash script to ssh into my other pc and run a command, but my ssh needs a passowrd, is there a way to add my password into the bashscript of something
<Jucato> pointwood: what did Hobbsee tell you a while ago?
<Jucato> abattoir: I see. but by default, it doesn't point there, does it?
<_ian> what are the other groups that are relatively important in accessing general apps
<abattoir> Jucato: i'd say konqueror does, yes, not firefox
<Jucato> hm... strange... it doesn't work in either on my system... and I'm using the Dapper pages...
<abattoir> Jucato: the place where firefox points has only the index.html file, not the other two
<abattoir> Jucato: help:/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/ ?
<Jucato> ah hold on...
<Jucato> when you said "in Konqueror", I thought you were referring to using the exact same path used in Firefox
<abattoir> Jucato: of course not ;)
<Jucato> help:/ is a kio slave for accessing the help docs, which is the one used by KDE Help Center... so it's really correct
<Jucato> also, the "About Kubuntu" in Konqueror Introduction points to the correct/complete path, as you have explained, which I have so wrongly misinterpreted :D
<_ian> brb i go check if the sound is working already
<Jucato> abattoir: heh, my day was almost a complete waste... almost :D
<_ian> nice its working now...
<abattoir> Jucato: huh? why?
<_ian> and one last before i go and enjoy kubuntu..... how do i automount partitions windows partitions on startup
<Jucato> most of the bugs I found were actually either already reported (some confirmed, some unconfirmed) or already in progress...
<abattoir> anyways, the file in the ubuntu-artwork/home folder is actually a symlink which points to /etc/alternative/firefox-homepage
<abattoir> which in turn points to the correct path which i posted above
<Jucato> actually, the page in /etc/alternative/firefox-homepage doesn't...
<abattoir> _ian: it isnt done automatically?
<abattoir> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<_ian> no i cant access it though i can see it in the media directory
<abattoir> Jucato: what does it point to for you?
<Jucato>  /etc/alternatives/wonderful-linux.html
<abattoir> Jucato: dapper?
<Jucato> both Dapper and Edgy
<abattoir> Jucato: weird, for me it is as i said above...
<pointwood> Jucato: Hobbsee didn't tell me much, asked for my apt-cache policy konversation
<abattoir> _ian: is it ntfs? also does it mount when you click/rt.click on it?
<Jucato> pointwood: ah she wasn't able to get back to you?
<Hobbsee> pointwood: soyuz must have broken, i'll poke the backports guy when he's on again
<pointwood> Jucato:  soyuz?
<Jucato> ask Hobbsee :D
<pointwood> Hobbsee: okay, I just thought it might be my system that's something wrong with, but maybe there just haven't been any updates lately?
<Hobbsee> pointwood: build system
<Hobbsee> pointwood: yeah, i think that's the case - there havent been many updates for stuff in main
<pointwood> Jucato: yeah, sorry - I had typed your nick first and didn't noticed until hitting enter :)
<pointwood> k
<pointwood> would be nice if it isn't my system that's broken :)
<_ian> it says i do not have enough permission to read or write on it yes it is ntfs...
<pointwood> though of course that means something is broken for a lot of people instead...
<_ian> ok guys i think i had too much linux for my first day of use....ive been reading the whole day...its fun actually lol. anyway thanks for your help guys!
<Mortice> _ian: welcome to the madhouse
<Mortice> enjoy your stay ^^
<_ian> ehhehe yeah i think its gonna be a very steep climb why didnt i dive into linux years ago! ehehhe thnx again gtg now really tired
<_ian> thnx
<Hobbsee> pointwood: it failed to build.
<mcscruff> anyone good at bash scripts
<mcscruff> i have a script that ssh's into my pc and tells me whats playing, can i add an echo command to that so it says something like "now playing - music" (music being the feedback from the ssh)
<pointwood> Hobbsee: ok, guess I'll see some updates soon then :)
<Hobbsee> pointwood: once they fix the bug to let the backports work again, yes
<pointwood> thx for the info
* rouzic esta ausente
<flaccid> i need some help on soundcard driver. i have a [   33.060535]  isapnp: Card 'Creative ViBRA16C PnP'
<flaccid> nice old isa
<Healot> i can't recall any ISA hardware anymore
<Healot> hehe
<Jucato> I think I still have one in my old/dead box...
<flaccid> is it possible
<flaccid> this is going to be an icecast server lol
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: irq 5 dma 1 io 220 (That is what they were by default)
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> hehe now what can i do
<flaccid> i pasted dmesg output
<flaccid> i can't see anything else
<flaccid> don't know how to manually do a driver
<h3sp4wn> try running 'sudo modprobe sb io=0x220 irq=5 dma=1 dma16=3'
<flaccid> i didn't get an error
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: dmesg| tail -25 (pastebin that please)
<flaccid> yep i got that
<h3sp4wn> So what is the url for it ?
<flaccid> http://pastebin.ca/161452
<zorgluuu> hmm thinking it would be good to be able to post on pastebin with a script
<Lynoure> When I view images in konqueror, is there some way of deleting the photo I am looking at instead of going back to the directory view? I googled for this and it did not help
<flaccid> indeed
<zorgluuu> like dmesg | tail -25 | topastebin pastebin.ubuntu.org
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: Try playing something
<flaccid> should i restart x?
<flaccid> coz kmix still shows no mixer
<milco> uhmm i installed kubuntu on my new workstation, apt-getted the nvidia drivers
<flaccid> does it have to be aliased
<abattoir> Lynoure: you mean through gwenview?
<milco> and i can play new games in high quality (like q4/d3), but it looks like UT is always using the sdl drivers
<Jucato> Lynoure: when you view a picture IN Konqueror, you
<Jucato> gah
<Lynoure> abattoir: yes, within konq
<milco> i can give up the path of the driver to use
<ChuckNorris> hm
<milco> what is the default location of the nvidia libgl driver?
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: You are using X on a shoutcast server ?
<flaccid> no its a client actually
<flaccid> sorry bad term
<Jucato> --- you are using just a small KPart of Gwenview, with limited features. I think one fo the limitations is that you can't delete. not 100% sure though
<flaccid> mixer came up
<abattoir> Lynoure: dont think so
<flaccid> doing this through x11vnc
<Lynoure> Jucuto: I was hoping I was just being stupid... it makes managing photos almost perfect and then almost hell
<Jucato> Lynoure: launching the full Gwenview program would probably be better
<milco> what is the default location of the nvidia libgl driver?
<Jucato> Lynoure: change the default action for images from using the embedded viewer to launching a separate viewer
<milco> can i check if the symlink is right?
<Lynoure> Jucato: I guess I'll do that. Thanks
<Lynoure> abattoir: And thank you, also
<abattoir> Lynoure: no problem... i havent got those Salmiakkis yet, btw.
<abattoir> :P
<JakeJackson> I am the batman
<Jucato> O_O
<JakeJackson> I am the batman who is having problems with playing .movs in Xfmedia on xubuntu
* pointwood ponders what batman is doing here
<pointwood> ahh
<JakeJackson> when I try to play .movs and several other media file types
* Jucato even wonders more what Xfmedia on xubuntu has to do with #kubuntu...
<pointwood> you should prolly ask in #xubuntu then :)
<JakeJackson> his is the default chat room
<abattoir> JakeJackson: see if you have w32codecs installed
<JakeJackson> thus I go to #xubuntu
<Jucato> heh.. this is the default chatroom that Konversation logs into..
<Jucato> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pointwood> I expect that is the default channel for that
<abattoir> JakeJackson: or download the mplayer codecs from mplayerhq.hu
<Jucato> err.. #xubuntu :D
<Electrolyte> Xubuntu? O.O
<Jucato> haven't heard of it?
<BatMan> ...
<Electrolyte> Nope, gonna take a look now.
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> Ubuntu using Xfce...
<BatMan> a version of Ubuntu for slower computers
<BatMan> less than 256mb of ram
<Jucato> or for people who want a faaaaaaast desktop
<BatMan> can run on 64mb but recomended on 128mb of ram
<Electrolyte> Ah.
<Electrolyte> Could be useful for my laptop.
<Jucato> btw, at last Thunar has a very rudimentary trash can feature...
<BatMan> runs on computers pulled out of the muck
<Electrolyte> My system is fast enough on Kubuntu any way, so I'll skip for this machine :P
<BatMan> only use it if you need to
<BatMan> installs are more difficult
<h3sp4wn> I had a laptop which ran xubuntu for a bit -> switched to kanotix and it was as fast with kde
<BatMan> well this is temp
<BatMan> until I replace my motherboard I must run on this sack of crap HP
<Electrolyte> I need a new motherboared actually.
<SeanTater> gam_server is eating my cpu cycles like I eat chocolate. What do I do to stop it?
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: Is it working now ? That won't be persistant after a reboot
<ferdy_> Salve a tutti!
<ferdy_> mi serve un'aiutino...
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: just add '14:28 < mwe> permissions and ownerships of a mount point are not supposed to matter once a file system is mounted on it, right?
<flaccid> h3sp4wn: i am just setting it up
<flaccid> but yeah appears so
<flaccid> but havnt tested yet
<flaccid> its remote
<flaccid> i have to get someone to plug in speaker
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: You will need to add something to /etc/modules (or else it won't survive a reboot)
<flaccid> h3sp4wn: ?
<flaccid> ok cool what should i add
<h3sp4wn> just what you typed before (but without the modprobe)
<flaccid> ok sweet thanks
<h3sp4wn> try running 'sb io=0x220 irq=5 dma=1 dma16=3'
<h3sp4wn> *adding
<flaccid> done
<flaccid> its playing in amarok
<flaccid> he can hear it
<victor____> olaaa
<h3sp4wn> I think sb is the old oss-free driver (I don't how to or if alsa can work with isa cards)
<victor____> alguna espaola
<misieq> what's the difference between kernel and userspace nfs server and which should i use in my home network?
<h3sp4wn> kernel - (userspace one is still not fully finished yet)
<misieq> thanks
<misieq> is there any way to stop kdesu from asking for my pw all the time?
<flaccid> or maybe not
<flaccid> hes going to plug in a speaker now
<victor____> hello i like foking
<flaccid> is it possible to specify user name and pass for an smfs mounted entry in /etc/fstab?
<flaccid> user=something,pass=something
<flaccid> or is that wrong
<misieq> yes, "man fstab"
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> username
<flaccid> thats what i had wrong
<chell> Hello
<Jucato> hi
<Jucato> which KControl settings controls Konqueror's fonts (size, style, color) in Web Browser mode?
<abattoir> Jucato: its under Settings->Configure Konqueror
<Jucato> abattoir: the one in the Appearance options?
<abattoir> Jucato: in the fonts section
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> excuse me while I bang my head on the wall
<Jucato> abattoir: thanks for that... I needed a good bashing...
<Jucato> like I once said, sometimes the simplest answers/solutions are the ones that escape us the most...
<misieq> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<misieq> !adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<misieq> !adobereader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobereader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<misieq> !adobe reader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe reader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<misieq> !reader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xunq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22618 -help
<Jucato> misieq: please don't do that...
<Jucato> you can redirecto your queries by using !queary > misieq
<misieq> ahhh... ok.
<misieq> sorry
<DaSkreech> !query actually
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about query actually - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> or by talking to ubotu directly in a PM :D
<DaSkreech> Damn!
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ehehe :)
<misieq> how do i install adobe reader?
<DaSkreech> misieq: You don't need to
<misieq> ah, acroread.... nevermind
<DaSkreech> You already have PDF support as long as it's not encrypted
<misieq> i have to since kpdf doesn't produce output good enough in terms of quality
<misieq> ouch... 53M? why is that so large?
<[Deathmaster] > excuse me guys but do you know a site where i can search for linux compatible  usb mp3 players ?
<DaSkreech> !mp3player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Damn :-)
<[Deathmaster] > :(
<DaSkreech> [Deathmaster] : Most would be compatible now I think
<[Deathmaster] > i think so too
<[Deathmaster] > but one can never be sure :D
<misieq> as long as they are mass storage device then any would do i think
<DaSkreech> misieq: Problem is some aren't
* DaSkreech shakes fist at iRiver
<misieq> DaSkreech: i own iriver
<DaSkreech> Yeah they play oggs :-)
<misieq> and i'm very happy with it (but the crappy not-so-random mode)
<[Deathmaster] > anyone using NEO MP-128F MCORD
<[Deathmaster] > ?
<misieq> DaSkreech: that's why i've chosen it in favour of ipod ;)
<misieq> DaSkreech: but if i had a choice now i would take an ipod and set a linux on it :)
<misieq> too bad i haven't known of that possibility at the time of buying :(
<xunq> http://pastebin.com/784157-help pleaz
<thyko> how do i reverse the effects of clearlinks?
<misieq> xunq: yoou don't have all the necessary packages installed
<misieq> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<misieq> and follow the tutorial
<prower> Hello :> Has anyone ever had a problem with the KDE wizard popping up each time that you log in?
<DaSkreech> Ahhh my system is moving like a one legged dog crawling through mollases uphill
<Jucato> Hobbsee: your call
<Hobbsee> prower: dapper?
<prower> Hobbsee: Oh, yeah...with KDE 3.5.4 :>
<thyko> how do i reverse the effects of 'clearlinks'
<milco> i get the idea that my SDL on kubuntu is not using GLX
<milco> is this possible?
<misieq> milco: the only solution that comes to my mind is that you may not have 3D drivers installed...
<Hobbsee> prower: sed -i s/FirstLogin=false/FirstLogin=true/ ~/.kde/share/apps/config/kpersonalizerrc
<DaSkreech> Yay! Kopete just Krashed!!!
<prower> Hobbsee: Hmm...thanks, I'll have to give that a try :> Just need to reboot now for a kernel upgrade, BBL
<Jucato> DaSkreech: lol! let's have some beer!
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Now My system is normal again
<milco> misieq: i used the faq / installed them using apt-get :)
<DaSkreech> Lets reopen it in a minute to see if it take 45 seconds for the mouste to respond when I move it again
<Jucato> btw, haven't asked _Sime yet about the System Settings bug
<milco> quake4/doom3 all work fine... with hware accel. but UT looks like garbage
<milco> tried several renderers
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Just point me to where I'm suposed to file it
<DaSkreech>  Last time there was some confusion (at least on my part) where that was
<Jucato> DaSkreech: err.. haven't asked that one yet..
<DaSkreech> I'd be happy to sit and file bugs all day :)
<xunq> misieq you don't have all the necessary packages installed//////how can i instal it????????????
<Jucato> DaSkreech: be my guess... I had my fill of bugs this day...
<LeeJunFan> OT: Anyone know the gnome equivilent to kontact? I forget the name - writing an outline on linux for a LUG and want to mention it.
<Jucato> not the most productive day of my life, though...
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: Evolution
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: thanks.
<milco> is my kubuntu supporting XGL? ;)
<flaccid> h3sp4wn: all good thanks muchly
<DaSkreech> milco: As much as you want it to :)
<milco> DaSkreech: so if i want it to spin my desktop right now
<milco> what keys do i have to press? ;D
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: No probs
<flaccid> just gotta do a reboot
<DaSkreech> milco: assuming you installed it?
<flaccid> but i'll test that next time he is at puter lol
<milco> DaSkreech: ive isntalled kubuntu yesterday with the nvidia drivers (few games) and thats about it
<flaccid> he plugged in a speaker and heard cypress hill
<milco> can i just 'sudo apt-get install XGL' ?
<h3sp4wn> No
<DaSkreech> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DaSkreech> Read the last link
<DaSkreech> milco: And you may want to join #ubuntu-xgl
<chell> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<chell> !kde -> chell
<chell> !kubuntu -> chell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu - - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<milco> DaSkreech: does installing it have any cons?
<DaSkreech> milco: Slight frustration?
<chell> !money
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about money - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chell> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<chell> !fedora
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<ubuntu> kto mi pomoze z tym progeamem? :D
<chell> !Germany -> chell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Germany - - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu> jest tu ktos z POLSKI? :D
<flaccid> how do you push to a shoutcast/icecast server with kaffeine?
<flaccid> someone mentioned it here?
<DaSkreech> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<chell> is kaffeine better than totem
<milco> DaSkreech: what do you mean with 'slight frustration' is it working well or is it still really alpha stuff?
<DaSkreech> XGL is really alpha stuff
<DaSkreech> It works but it's a moving target
<milco> moving target?
<zorgluuu> would be nice to demo linux tho :)
<zorgluuu> people loves those eyes candy
<DaSkreech> Yeah as soon as you have it installed it's already out of date
* Hawkwind Stumbles out of bed
<DaSkreech> Stumbleupon!!
<milco> DaSkreech: but its easy to stop using it?
<daniloc> hi abattoir
<daniloc> :)
<abattoir> hello daniloc :)
<DaSkreech> Sure just log out and log back in
<enzo_> you and me both Hawkwind
<daniloc> wassup bro ?
<milco> without using the script.. hmmm DaSkreech im gonna give it a shot ;D
<daniloc> abattoir: how to add themes ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind!
<zorgluuu> who gonna write the first window manager with 3d window ala lookingglass ?:)
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good morning
<milco> for the sake of fun
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hey there!
<abattoir> daniloc: what sort of themes?
<enzo_> just got out of bed and now I have to be in the outside world
<enzo_> JUCATO!!!
<daniloc> wait a sec
<abattoir> Hawkwind: morning :)
<DaSkreech> milco: Read the last link and join #ubuntu-xgl
<Jucato> enzo_: :D
<DaSkreech> both are pretty helpful
<milco> done =), well im still reading the last link
<DaSkreech> zorgluuu: How about Looking glass ? :-)
<enzo_> Jucato, will you still be here in about another 3 hours?
<daniloc> i found nice themes at kde-look.org and how to add it to my system /
<daniloc> sorry my english is bad :(
<Jucato> enzo_: probably
<Jucato> not sure though...
<Hawkwind> enzo_: He never sleeps....he'll be here :P
<enzo_> daniloc, don't apologize for not doing something wrong
<milco> rb
<daniloc> abattoir: do u know what i mean ?
<abattoir> daniloc: KDE is completely themable, hence there are different themes for different aspects... which theme do you actually mean?
<enzo_> Uptime: 14 hours and 5 minutes
<abattoir> daniloc: you could give me a link if you want
<DaSkreech> Do not doubt Jucato of the Beatuiful Women!
<daniloc> abattoir: sec
<abattoir> daniloc: www.kde-look.org is the place to be though
<Jucato> me?
<daniloc> abattoir: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=44349
<enzo_> if it wasn't for the reboots, I'd be somewhere around 2 weeks
<enzo_> bye all
<enzo_> see you all in about 3 hours
<Jucato> bye enzo_!
<daniloc> cya
<abattoir> daniloc: 'Untar the archive somewhere and run "sh ./install.sh" as user on the command line. '
<daniloc> yes i do that
<milco> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Shadowhywind> moringin (evening) all
<milco> !XGL
<abattoir> daniloc: ^^^ that's what the page says :)
<Jucato> daniloc: that's one of the special themes where you need to follow special instructions for it :)
<daniloc> instalation is finished without problems
<abattoir> daniloc: ok... i guess it was installed under your user
<daniloc> yes, under my user
<Jucato> daniloc: so your question now is?
<daniloc> i must finde apereance and themes
<daniloc> where to change default theme with that ?
<Jucato> daniloc: K Menu > System Settings > Appearance > Styles
<daniloc> sorry one more time ;) My english is too bad
<Jucato> err... sorry
<Jucato> hold on
<daniloc> :)
<Jucato> wrong place...
<Jucato> daniloc: press Alt+F2 then type in "kcontrol"
<Jucato> in KControl > Appearance & Themes > Theme Manager
<daniloc> wait
<Shadowhywind> is anyone good for wireless setup(ndiswrapper)
<daniloc> and what is next Jucato ?
<Jucato> daniloc: what do the instructions say?
<daniloc> sec
<daniloc> i am so bored :(
* daniloc need weed :))
<Jucato> heh
<Shadowhywind> anyone good with ndiswrapper??
<milco> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<daniloc> what u need Shadowhywind ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ping
<milco> hmmm DaSkreech ive added multiverse yesterday, but does this look like i have something duplicate in the repository file?
<Shadowhywind> i can't get my ndiswrapper + drivers to work the way they should.
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Pong
<DaSkreech> Yeah. Check your sources
<Jucato> Hawkwind: talked to Hobbsee yet?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: No.  We should do that I guess
<Shadowhywind> i have downloaded the new ndiswrapper, and tried couple different drivers,
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: You around ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I already gave her an idea. showed her the logs
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Oh ok
* Jucato pokes Hobbsee (just testing)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: So is it all taken care of then ?
* Hobbsee drops a large saucepan on Jucato 
<Jucato> ouch!
<Shadowhywind> after doing ndiswrapper -d (random suff) it finally comes up with driver present, hardware present, but nothing loads in iwconfig
<Jucato> abattoir:
<dismal_> vi is telling me there are two instances of the same file open in swap - how do I delete these swap versions?
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Any idea about using bling with aiglx and xorg 7.1.1 and composite (everything is working - xfce works with composite / aiglx) bling just leaves me with a grey screen
<Shadowhywind> dmesg comes up with that ndiswrapper loaded, but it comes up with other errors with ndiswrapper
<abattoir> Jucato: yes?
<Jucato> meeting?
<h3sp4wn> Shadowhywind: Are you using the right driver
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: It did that to me once.  When was the last time you udpate E and bling ?
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: yesterday
<milco> DaSkreech: fixed :D
<DaSkreech> Schweet
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Rebuilding it also at the moment
<Shadowhywind> thats the thing, i don't know anymore, I have tried useing the ones i use in windows, and about 5 others that i have found online
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Might need to delete your old config file
<wilfred> if I want to compile a new version of software, do I need to apt-get remove the old version first?
<dismal_> vi is telling me there are two instances of the same file open in swap - how do I delete these swap versions?
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: There is no specific configuration that needs to be done other than setting up composite in xorg.conf though ?
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: from ~/.e ?
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: AFAIK that is correct.  I have the lines commented out of my xorg.conf if you need them
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: I will have a look if you have the link - Maybe its aiglx that is interferring
<Shadowhywind> i believe the error that is the major problem is this *[ 1731.123894]  PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:03:00.0. Probably buggy MP table.* that is the first error after ndiswrapper loads
<h3sp4wn> Shadowhywind: Are you using the latest ndiwrapper with the recommended driver for your chipset (from the ndiswrapper wiki)
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: You can find the info here on this page actually:  http://kingrayray.wallooza.org/comp.php
<Shadowhywind> i acturally went and installed the pre-release version of ndiswrapper, and yes i believe i am useing the driver they suggested, I have a broadcom, but the pciid matchs to a dell card
<wilfred> any compiling experts here? Do I need to apt-get remove the old version of beagle before I compile a newer version?
<Shadowhywind> so any other idea?
<fdoving> wilfred: use checkinstall.
<fdoving> !checkinstall > wilfred
<fdoving> brb.. visiting customer.
<wilfred> fdoving: looks like a great utility, thanks
<milco> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<milco> DaSkreech: ive installed the xgl-server but the instruction manual thing says that i have to run gconf-edit
<milco> editor.... but i dont have it?
<DaSkreech> Ummm I think that's been replaced
<DaSkreech> milco: Ask in #ubuntu-xgl :)
<DaSkreech> Moving target :)
<Shadowhywind> so take it no one has any other ideas about my freaky wireless?
<pradeepto> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> Shadowhywind: Are you using the correct driver and the latest ndiswrapper
<pradeepto> !mp3
<daniloc> !mp3
<Shadowhywind> yes, or at laest i believe they are the corrrect drivers
<h3sp4wn> Shadowhywind: Where did you get them from ?
<Shadowhywind> i got them from a) my windows partition, b) from dell's website, c) from ndiswrapeprs website
<h3sp4wn> Shadowhywind: only c) is worth doing
<h3sp4wn> Shadowhywind: what version of ndiswrapper ? - x64 or i396 ?
<Shadowhywind> when i ndiswrapper -i <driver> it comes with driver loaded, but never hardware present, so i have to do ndiswrapper -d <driver> and then it comes with hardware present
<Shadowhywind> i396, i tried it in x64 and got the same error
<h3sp4wn> Are you running ubuntu x64 ?
<Shadowhywind> no *not anymore*
<h3sp4wn> running ndiswrapper 1.23 ?
<Shadowhywind> 1.24-rc3
<h3sp4wn> What wireless card ?
<Shadowhywind> broadcom bcm4311
<h3sp4wn> Have you blacklisted bcm43xx
<Shadowhywind> yes
<Shadowhywind> i guess bcm43xx doesn't work for the bcm4311 card
<h3sp4wn> It does but you need the firmware
<Electrolyte> Is there an in_zip plugin for XMMS?
<Daniloc> Uvek sa tugom u rodu :)
<Electrolyte> Or any plugin for Xine so it can play tracker files.
<Shadowhywind> to use with bcm43xx driver?? or to use with ndiswrapper?
<Shadowhywind> so which one do you think would be easyer to try to use ndiswrapper or try to get the firmware with bcm43xx
<stewraz> is three anything i have to add to get openoffice to spell check
<stewraz> it dosnt pic up on a single mistake
<h3sp4wn> Shadowhywind: To use with bcm43xx - I think ndiswrapper apparantly works better
<pcider> Shadowwynd - you having wireless issues?
<Shadowhywind> yes
<Mortice> i can't make ndiswrapper work with the version of networkmanager that's in the repositories, so if you want to use NM and you can use bcm43xx with the firmware, that might be better
<pcider> i did too yesterday,  found some instructions that worked for me
<pcider> i'll see if i can find it for you
<Shadowhywind> *never used netowkr-manager* i used ndiswrapper with my old laptop with a broadcom and never had any issues
<Shadowhywind> what kind of problem did you have pcider?
<pcider> fresh install, trying to get it to connect wirelessly
<pcider> have the 4302
<pcider> bcm 4302
<pcider> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=4306
<pcider> i followed what was in the code boxes, it worked great
<stewraz> no idea guys
<pcider> had to find the drivers bcmwl5.inf and .sys on the windows box
<pcider> set up as dual boot
<pcider> to run the for conffile.. i had to be logged in as root
<milco> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Shadowhywind> so pcider you recommand finding and useing the windows drivers?
<pcider> that worked for me
<pcider> didnt want to clutter my desk with computers
<Daniloc> :)
<pcider> and be hardwired into the router
<Shadowhywind> at the moment just the wireless is the major reason why i am not switched over for good
<franck> hi
<Shadowhywind> ok going to try those directions
<dmoyne> hello ; any expert in ldap SSL in combination with KDE
<pcider> how do i get apache updates/patches   -  sudo apt-get update   ?
<h3sp4wn> pcider: If they are important they would come in dapper-security or dapper-updates
<pcider> so a synaptic software thing would catch it..
<pcider> package manager
<pcider> i learned there is a aptitude command too
<pcider> is that the same database
<h3sp4wn> basically the same database but aptitude tracks what is installed more
<milco> where was the xorg.log stored?
<milco> var log
<milco> duh..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> logical eh
<weedar> After running VMWare in fullscreen my viewport seems to have changed to 640x480, while the desktop itself still stays at 1024x768. Any way to quickly fix this without restarting KDE?
<milco> yes
<milco> 'system settings'
<milco> 'display' > then change it to 800x600
<milco> accept it, then to 1024..
<milco> !xgl ffs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgl ffs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<milco> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<weedar> milco: thanks, worked like a charm ;)
<shadowhywind> i'm back..
<pcider> when i go to install some free app for linux such as 'FreeBasic', something not listed in the database, where do i unzip/install it to if it doesnt have an install script?
<shadowhywind> the directions didn't work pcider, no error in dmesg this time
<trappist> pcider: usually you'll untar it in your home directory or somewhere, then follow the instructions to build/install
<chell> Hello everyone
<chell> I'm having an issue with Kubuntu 6.06 dapper
<Mortice> chell: what's the problem?
<chell> I have a TFT screen. Since I've updated to the latest KDE most fonts look kinda crappy
<Mortice> have your options in the fonts module of Kcontrol changed?
<chell> I don't know but they seem okay now
<Mortice> there are options in there concerning subpixel smoothing
<chell> the only thing I did was hit the readjust button on my tft
<chell> subpixel smoothing is enabled
<chell> now it looks great ;-)
<Mortice> hmm
<chell> weird
<Mortice> odd
<chell> another question
<chell> when I install flashplugin-nonfree, will I have flash support in Konqueror?
<shadowhywind> so pcider any other suggestions?
<Mortice> hmm. not sure. i think so; i installed it via automatix, and i'm pretty sure i have flash support in konqi
<Mortice> i'd check, but i'm not on a graphical login
<chell> mmm
<Electrolyte> chell: If you go to Settings > Configure Konqueror > Plugins > Click on "Search for New Plugins" you will.
<chell> after I've installed that package, Electrolyte?
<Electrolyte> chell: Yes.
<Electrolyte> Restart Konqueror after you've installed it too, to be on the safe side.
<pcider> not at the moment
<pcider> i'm going to have leave soon to vote
<pcider> i hate politics
<chell> which country do you live in?
<pcider> where did it fail at
<pcider> shadowhywind
<Electrolyte> I hate politics too :(
<chell> I think politics are quite exciting ;-)
<chell> too many people hate politics
<Electrolyte> :] 
<chell> everybody should vote
<chell> to preserve democracy and freedom
<chell> lol
<shadowhywind> there is no error now
<chell> I've just restarted Konqueror... now the fonts are crappy again
<trappist> politics are great.  in #kubuntu-offtopic.
<uft> oie
<Electrolyte> chell: TrueType fonts or the standard ones?
<chell> how do I find out?
<chell> in konversation the fonts are fine
<pcider> i have to run for now shadow, keep researching it
<Electrolyte> Hmm :S
<chell> and in konqueror it's mainly the menu bar fonts that look really bad
<shadowhywind> i have
<shadowhywind> [  714.937094]  ndiswrapper version 1.24rc3 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)
<shadowhywind> [  714.969318]  usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper
<shadowhywind> k, talk later hopefully
<pcider> i did upgrade to kde
<pcider> and got all my updates
<pcider> before trying the network thingy
<pcider> later
<Electrolyte> No idea I'm afraid chell, I've only just got Linux installed so I'm quite new my self :(
<chell> maybe a reboot will help
<h3sp4wn> chell: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config (install it if you don't already have it)
<skavenge__> konqueror absolutely -crawls- for me, especially trying to resolve a site, so bad in fact I get unknown hosts errors on webpages and stuff like that, I don't have this problem in any other browser, is there any fix for this?
<Daniloc> try to ping it
<chell> the package fontconfig-config doesn't exisst
<chell> but I've got fontconfig installed
<h3sp4wn> try dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig then
<chell> now it's cleaning up stuff
<chell> and now I'm presented with a question
<chell> How should fonts be tunes for the screen
<chell> Native
<skavenge__> the sites there, it always is, a click on 'refresh' always brings it up but the initial try gives me unknown host errors or connection errors, ping fine
<chell> Autohinter
<chell> and None
<h3sp4wn> chell: Native
<chell> okay+
<chell> Enable subpixel rendering of text? Automatic, always or never
<Dr_Willis> I recall seeing this discussed in that hacking ubuntu book. :P
<chell> ?
<Dr_Willis> latest Linux journel magazine had this  stuff discussed as well as a big review of the book.
<Dr_Willis> I would go with automatic
<Dr_Willis> :P
<h3sp4wn> I use always (because I have an LCD)
<chell> I've got a TFT
<chell> so always?
<Dr_Willis> i need to order that 'hacking ubuntu' book.
<h3sp4wn> chell: Yep
<Dr_Willis> You can always change it back later chell. so use what you want. :P
<chell> Should it use bitmap fonts?
<h3sp4wn> chell: I use no (I think they look bad)
<chell> okay
<Dr_Willis> i use yes :P because of the emulators I use.   LOL.
<chell> I don't use any emulators and stuff
<h3sp4wn> It has not affected any emulators I use (but I run them fullscreen)
<chell> gotta go for now
<chell> thank you guys
<chell> I'll see ya around
<stef__> http://www.domeinen-online.nl
<tommymann> I'm having a problem getting my monitor at the right resolution
<tommymann> and I'm new to kubuntu and IRC
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tommymann> well the other thing is that my computer says that there is no such file as xorg.conf
<skavenge__> under /etc/X11/? the X -must- be capitalized
<tommymann> I just copied and pasted into terminal from the screen fix link
<skavenge__> try navigating into the directory from terminal and seeing for yourself, cd /etc/X11
<Dr_Willis> ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skavenge__> or that ;)
<tommymann> so just put "ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in terminal
<skavenge__> yes
<tommymann> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5070 2006-09-04 12:59 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<beligum> hi all, I'm looking for some fellow open-source developers who are interested in porting the ScreenKast screen-capturing program to Windows
<tommymann> is what I got
<skavenge__> so its there all right
<Dr_Willis> Linux 101 - think/learn/apply :P
<dimsuz> Hi all! How?! How can I found the reason why amarok+amarok-xine are "kept back" during upgrade??? :)
<h3sp4wn> beligum: I thought qt was non free on windows ?
<skavenge__> so you need to 'kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf' to edit it, and type in your user password
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: beginning with qt4 it's free
<tommymann> last time I did the autodetect it flipped out and sent me back to the login
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: that's why kde4 will be ported to windows too
<beligum> Not for non-commercial programs
* Dr_Willis wonders what comercial programs one would make..
<dimsuz> beligum: of cource
<Dr_Willis> of course im trying to think of any comercial programs I use for linux as well. :P
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Any luck getting the bling module to work ?
<Dr_Willis> games and cedega - are all i can think of. lol.
<beligum> where should I go to find some open-source windows developers?
<dimsuz> Dr_Willis: skype?
<Dr_Willis> dimsuz,  i got it.. but really dont use it. :P
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Still the same - I set some more stuff in xorg.conf - I think its aiglx that must be interferring with it (I am on radeon 9250 with free drivers)
<dimsuz> beligum: there was kde-windows ML, there was a webpage and wiki also... google about "kde windows" and you'll find them ;)
<Dr_Willis> the wife uses it :) on her xp box.
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Yeah could be.  That's about the only thing I can think of is that AIGLX is interfering
<beligum> lol, just asked the same question on #win32, first remark: "do you pay?"
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: The allowglxwithcomposite option for nvidia binary drivers I can't find the equivalent option for the mesa dri drivers I am using
<dimsuz> beligum: :-D
<dimsuz> Anyone... How can I found the reason why amarok+amarok-xine are "kept back" during upgrade??? :)
<beligum> actually, I bet this is very interesting from a humanism point of view
<dimsuz> s/found/find/
<beligum> or better a humanistic, or something like that
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: use dist-upgrade not upgrade
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: nope. that doesn't help. same thing - they're still kept back
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: Which repositories are you using for amarok ?
<Jucato> Amarok 1.4.2 is now available in dapper-backports as well...
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: Is libvisual 0.4 also backported ?
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-142 dapper main
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: hold on let me check
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: and dapper-backports are also in sources.list.
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: err... I just remembered I'm on dapper now. you could apt-cache madison libvisual0.4 if you want
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: I am not on dapper
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> hold on
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: so you haven't any guess? :) I'm stuck :).
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: yes. libvisual-0.4.-0 is there
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: Have you tried sudo apt-get install amarok amarok-xine
<beligum> whow, just installed MingW and Dev-C++, pretty impressive
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: hmm. strange, but... no :). one moment
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: If that complains about dependancies then you may not have some repos enabled
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: it says: amarok: Depends: libpq4 (>= 8.1.4) but 8.1.3-4 is to be installed
<dimsuz> that's postgres I guess?
<vikke> hello, im trying to compile wine, but when I ./configure i get this: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Electrolyte> Can anyone tell me how to format a SATA NTFS drive in Kubuntu to the Linux file system?
<aseigo> dimsuz: python bindings to pgsql yes
<LeeJunFan> wow, look at all the ubuntu merchandise on the webpage. I've gotta get someone to come into our LUG meetings in one of those thongs!:) Prefereably someone who won't cause insomnia.
<Electrolyte> It's automounted at start-up as /media/sda1 for read-only access
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: make sure dapper-updates main restricted multiverse universe dapper-security main restricted multiverse universe
<Jucato> whoa! aseigo's here! :)
* Jucato bows down to the awesome cow powers of aseigo
<h3sp4wn> !info libpq4 dapper-updates
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: thanks! I'll try it!
<ubotu> libpq4: PostgreSQL C client library. In component main, is optional. Version 8.1.4-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 194 kB, installed size 728 kB
<h3sp4wn> That looks like it will be it
<aseigo> Electrolyte: use qtparted?
<Electrolyte> I don't know where to start.
<aseigo> oops, yeah, pq.. i inserted a 'y' in there somehow
<Electrolyte> I've got the Disk & Filesystems panel open in System Settings.
<Electrolyte> It's a Windows drive that I want to use for Linux (getting away from MS) - just backed up the things I need off of it.
<beligum> ok, here's a stupid question (no, not a noob here): If I port a Linux app to windows (using ported GPL'd libraries), may I close the source?
<Jucato> aseigo: you have been mentioned as one of the cutest guys of KDE :P
<trappist> beligum: not if you distribute it
<beligum> at least in the beginnen, perhaps opening it later, after I made some money out of it (finally)
<h3sp4wn> beligum: Totally against the license
<beligum> trappist (lol ;-)), what do you mean?
<beligum> thought so
<DaSkreech> I have an issue
<octan> beligum you habe to include it..
<octan> *have
<DaSkreech> The Adept Notifier is on my desktop and won't move
<beligum> octan, include what? I'm not following
<octan> beligum, the source
<trappist> beligum: if you modify the code, you don't have to release the source if you're just using it for yourself.  but if you distribute the software, you have to make the source available under the gpl.
<trappist> octan: you don't have to include it.  you have to make it available.
<octan> trappist, yea. i know.. but basicly the same..
<octan> make a link to website with code :P
<beligum> ok,  now that's out of the way, how can I make some $$ out of the windows-port, but leaving the Linux-original untouched?
<trappist> octan: you don't even have to do that.
<Dr_Willis> engrave it in stone tablets - so future generations can read it.
<trappist> beligum: sell the windows build.  the binary.
<Dr_Willis> like that Xchat guy does
<Dr_Willis> well tries to..
<trappist> beligum: most windows users don't have compilers installed
<octan> trappist no.. but you have to use some kid of medium that makes the code avaleble
<aseigo> Electrolyte: i believe the panel in system settings only allows you to manage already created partitions
<Electrolyte> Ah, ok.
<beligum> yeah, but how do I 'prevent' a free port/fork?
<octan> trappist, you can shipt it on paper if you like to...
<aseigo> Electrolyte: do an `apt-get install qtparted` and you'll get a partition manager
<trappist> beligum: you don't.  not if it's gpl.
<Dr_Willis> beligum,  you cant. :)
<dismal_> Is anyone here knowledgable on suspend/stand by on laptops?  I've been struggling for a few days and I can't figure it out.
<beligum> lol
<Dr_Willis> but you can sell support.
<aseigo> Electrolyte: then you can run that and it'll give you nice little gui where you can create, delete, format, etc partitions
<Electrolyte> Ok.
<aseigo> Jucato: haha.. yeah, i saw that =P
<beligum> lol, include the code in a book
<beligum> now that's interesting
<octan> beligum, you can do that
<h3sp4wn> beligum: You can provide the source on DAT tape or something but that will probably make people even more determined to start a free fork
<beligum> (I'm only kidding you guys)
<vikke> hello, im trying to compile wine, but when I ./configure i get this: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<trappist> vikke: sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<apokryphos> vikke: please check the FAQ
<beligum> but I can do this, right? : release a GPL'd DLL, but a closed-source gui that uses it?
<beligum> like the nomachine guys did (for those who know of them)
<octan> beligum, yes if the dll is just a backend.. the code that uses the backen you can do what ever with
<octan> but not the dll it self
<Dr_Willis> i see that done all the time.. and worse violations of the GPL
<trappist> beligum: please read up on the gpl (the answer is no, you can't link non-gpl-compatible code to gpl libraries)
<Pensacola> how can I disable the referrer in konqueror?
<Dr_Willis> so you got a yes and no anwser beligum  :)
<begleysm> hi guys... what linux kernel version is DapperDrake built on?
<beligum> while I'm at it, perhaps you could help me with the underlying problem: I wrote the ScreenKast program (screen-recording and client to captorials.com), but I run into too little users, so I've been thinking to make a wintel port to enlarge the user-base
<vikke> trappist: i cant find the package build-dep, you know what repo i require?
<Dr_Willis> Linux amd64 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 03:13:28 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<trappist> vikke: don't apt-get install build-dep, just apt-get build-dep wine
<begleysm> is the x86 version 2.6 as well?
<octan> beligum, nice... c++?
<Dr_Willis> begleysm,  i would guess yes.
<beligum> yes
<h3sp4wn> begleysm: yes
<begleysm> thanks
<beligum> hmm, but can I link non-GPL code to a LGPL library?
<vikke> trappist: ah yes, sorry, thanks
<Pensacola> how can I see wich kde version I'm running?
<trappist> beligum: please read the licenses.  this is getting pretty far off topic.  #kubuntu-offtopic would be more appropriate.
<beligum> perhaps I should catch up on my OSS licenses
<beligum> sorry trappist
<trappist> lgpl *is* a lot more liberal, btw
<beligum> (to my defence, running Kubuntu dapper now ;-))
<beligum> btw, trappist, you don't happen to live in Belgium?
<beligum> or Westmalle or something like that?
<trappist> beligum: no, but I get a lot of that :)  I just really like belgian beer.
<octan> beligum, that a verry nice app.. :) ppl should use that to show noobs how linux|kubuntu works.. like a presentation.
<beligum> lol, me too :)
* octan wounders why noone has done it before :P
<LeeJunFan> beligum: well, I think you may have just picked up one more user here.  I've never heard about it - but it would come in handy for the LUG I'm thinking about starting here.
<Electrolyte> Anyone know how to set read/write access to a device in console?
<LeeJunFan> never heard of it util now that is :) Looks nice.
<beligum> octan, that was my initial intention (and look for a little funding through adsense), but something is preventing Linux-users from using it (can't figure out what)
<trappist> beligum: if you're looking for users, pimp it on #kde-docs and #ubuntu-doc
<octan> beligum, ppl should also add that to wiki's :P hehe that would be nice tho :P
<trappist> beligum: or get a popular blogger to pimp it for you :)
<beligum> well, I'm working of a html-snipped that can be used to copy-paste into blogs, etc
<beligum> had some nice reviews though, check the "press-section" at captorials.com
<beligum> *snippet
<Electrolyte> Can someone tell me how to create a directory in a console?
<trappist> Electrolyte: mkdir dirname
<Electrolyte> Ty.
<DaSkreech> beligum: Fridge?
<begleysm> so im a big Linux newb and im trying to get kubuntu to work... i have some weird integrated NIC made by ICPlay and I've got the kernel 2.6 drivers for it along with a little readme telling me how to install it
<Electrolyte> Now - can someone tell me how to give /sata read/write permissions to my username?
<begleysm> Im in Konsole and im in the folder where the drivers are and it tells me to type "make all" i do so and linux tells me "bash: make: command not found"
<beligum> DaSkreech, tried to post at ubuntuforums, but got my ass kicked for spam
<beligum> oeh, the irony
<Mortice> begleysm: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chell> hi
<chell> I am having a problem with Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> beligum: I'ml ost btw what are talking about
<Mortice> hello again chell :)
<DaSkreech> chell: Ask
<chell> how can I add a user that can do everything on the machine (like scanning ec.) except for sudoing
<chell> I'm already in the KControl panel for users
<Electrolyte> No one? :(
<chell> and I've already entered my password
<chell> I'm in the new user dialogue
<dimsuz> hmm... I still get: amarok: Depends: libpq4 (>= 8.1.4) but 8.1.3-4 is to be installed. How to cope with this?
<beligum> DaSkreech: I thought you meant the Fridge forum at ubuntuforums ?
<chell> but I don't know which groups I have to add the new user to except for his own
<DaSkreech> beligum: Yeah. But I'm also at a loss to what the convo is about :-)
<begleysm> its installing the build essentials Mortice... ill tell you how it goes in a few mins :) thx
<DaSkreech> chell: Most of them  are obvious. Audio CDrom etc
<Electrolyte> Woops - any know where the main file is for mounting drives? I need to remove an entry in it.
<DaSkreech> Electrolyte: try /etc/fstab
<Mortice> begleysm: make is a tool very often used in compiling from source. if you don't have that installed, chances are you don't have other things like a compiler installed. The build-essential package points to packages which will provide all of that and allow you to build your drivers.
<Electrolyte> Thanks - just what I needed :)
<beligum> DaScreech: lol, ScreenKast, captorials, videohelpdesking ;)
<Electrolyte> Can someone tell me if this following line will work to mount an ext3 SATA drive: /dev/sda1       /sata           ext3    defaults        0       0
<Electrolyte> For the fstab file that is.
<h3sp4wn> yep
<Electrolyte> :D
<h3sp4wn> sudo mount -a will reread fstab
<Electrolyte> Ok.
<Electrolyte> No errors.
<Electrolyte> Now I need to set permissions - how can I set my normal username to read/write access?
<begleysm> im trying to install these drivers and the instructions look like this...
<begleysm> #make all  => generate sundance.ko
<begleysm>       #insmod ./sundance.ko (or sundance.o)
<begleysm>       #ifconfig eth0 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy
<begleysm>             eth0 is your network adapter,use "dmesg" to check it, ex: eth0, eth1...
<begleysm>             xxx  is your ip address, ex: 192.168.102.211
<begleysm>             yyy  is your netmask address, ex:255.255.255.0
<h3sp4wn> Electrolyte: make a folder underneath it i.e sudo mkdir -p /sata/files
<Mortice> begleysm: could you use pastebot for large pastes, please?
<h3sp4wn> Electrolyte: sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /sata/files
<lars> thought they had fixed it but now i noticed i was wrong, i need to disable and re-enable my network card to get internet access, any hints
<lars> chmod 700 to give you all access and all others none
<begleysm> i installed the build-essentials now when i type "make all => generate sundance.ko" and I got the msg "make: *** empty variable name. Stop." and an empty file "generate" was created
<begleysm> Mortice: yes, sorry
<Electrolyte> Thanks h3sp4wn :D
<lars> chmod XYZ            X= user, y =group, Z =others
<DaSkreech> Electrolyte: You can also try man fstab :)
<Mortice> begleysm: I think the instructions are telling you to type just "make all", and telling you that that will generate sundance.ko.
<Mortice> try typing make all.
<Electrolyte> Well, it's all done now - Windows lost an 80GB SATA drive, Linux gained one ^.^
<DaSkreech> There should be an easier way to browse man pages in Kubuntu
<lars> use konquror
<Dr_Willis> man:/  osent easy? :P
<lars> man:\\ to
<Mortice> or the kde help center
<Dr_Willis> or is it man:\\ or \ or \\\\\\\\\
<v3ctor> man:/
<Electrolyte> Wow, copying from one ext3 filesystem to another is far faster than ntfs to ext3 :O
<begleysm> hehe sorry, im a linux newb... take some things too literally hehe.  I do that and get
<lars> need help
<lars>  i need to disable and re-enable my network card to get internet access, any hints
<begleysm> "make: *** /lib/module/2.6.15-26-386/build: no such file or directory. Stop."
<octan> lars, dhcp?
<begleysm> "make: *** [all]  Error 2"
<lars> yep
<Mortice> ok begley. What it's doing now is trying to build it against your kernel headers, which aren't installed
<begleysm> I currently have the files on a USB flash drive... do I need to relocate them to that path?
<Mortice> hold on one second while i double-check the command you need to issue
<begleysm> ok, thank you
<octan> lars, dhclient ethX
<milco> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<octan> X is probealy 0
<milco> DaSkreech:  omg.. xgl is a bitch
<DaSkreech> milco: I'm confused. Is that in a good way or a bad way?
<Mortice> begley: type "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386"
<lars> how do i check that?
<octan> lars, ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0 ; dhclient eth0
<lars> and fix it
<begleysm> alright it is installing those headers... thx Mort
<milco> DaSkreech: a guid to install it for kubuntu of 3 months olds looks totally different then a guid of a one month old.........
<milco> guide
<milco> sorry
<DaSkreech> octan: Ah man You don't even want to know how I just read that
<DaSkreech> milco: Moving target
<lars> in the config menu for the network card or where?, eth0 and protocol dhcp at the moment, didnt really check before
<Daniloc[away] > try to ping this site i cant, i dont know why ..... www.bia.sr.gov.yu
<DaSkreech> If you saw a guide for today it would a new thing
<octan> DaSkreech, ?
<Mortice> begleysm: sorry you have to go through this as a linux newbie.
<Daniloc[away] > try to ping this site i cant, i dont know why ..... www.bia.sr.gov.yu
<milco> DaSkreech: yeah.. i cant even get it to work properly
<milco> (to start!)
<DaSkreech> octan: I say ifup ifup ifdown ifdown if left then I blinked
<begleysm> bleh... im getting "make[1] : *** No rule to make target `for'. Stop."
<DaSkreech> milco: As I said #ubuntu-xgl :)
<octan> DaSkreech LOL
<milco> DaSkreech: im there for a long time already.. :P
<Daniloc[away] > anybody ?
<lars>  in the config menu for the network card or where?, eth0 and protocol dhcp at the moment, didnt really check before
<Daniloc[away] > try to ping this site i cant, i dont know why ..... www.bia.sr.gov.yu
<chell> can someone please mention my nickname in a message, I'm trying to setup konversation properly
<lars> but it still doesnt say anything about how to fix it
<begleysm> hello chell
<chell> cheers
<stefan> hello, how can I start konqueror in fullscreenmode?
<chell> works much better than in xchat
<Mortice> Daniloc[away] : i can access it over http, but not ping it. They've probably got ping traffic blocked
<octan> lars fixing? type that @ the cli
<PasNox> hi
<PasNox> someone know if it exists a qt/jkde client for proftpd ?
<lars> something happened, didnt know what to do though
<Mortice> pasnox: konqueror?
<Dr_Willis> any FTP client should be ablt to connect to  a proftpd   ftp server
<_rince_> mrgn
<Daniloc[away] > try to ping this site i cant, i dont know why ..... www.bia.sr.gov.yu
<lars> what exacly is it that i did
<Dr_Willis> you mean a GUI to configure the server?
<Mortice> Daniloc[away] : did you read my message?
<octan> lars, that disables eth0 .. then re-enables eth0 again,, dhclient eth0 tryed to get a ip from a dhcp server..
<Mortice> 17:57 < Mortice> Daniloc[away] : i can access it over http, but not ping it. They've probably got ping traffic blocked
<PasNox> Dr_Willis: yes
<octan> *tryes
<lars> will it do it every time i restart or?
<Mortice> oh, sorry PasNox. I thought you meant a client GUI.
<PasNox> np
<PasNox> i need cleint to configure the server
<Daniloc[away] > Mortice: ddosed ;))
<Dr_Willis> reading and editing the config file is too hard eh? :P
<PasNox> by the way, how i can share ntfs with proftpd ?!
<octan> lars hopefylly not
<Mortice> Daniloc: well, it's hardly a good DoS attack if the webserver is still serving webpages, is it?
<PasNox> Dr_Willis: not too hard, but take time
<PasNox> :p
<Dr_Willis> best would be to use some alternative to ftp totally.
<lars> then it must have changed something, like a config file since i am already on the internet, after i disabled and re-enabled it
<octan> lars if you start dhclent eth0 on each bootup it fill give you a ip on eth0
<milco> is it possible to logout from KDE to get back onto the shell......?
<PasNox> i can drop gui need, my first need is to allow ntfs share, how i can do ?
<milco> (not ctrl+alt+backspace) but really closing the kde session?
<lars> and this started dhclent service?
<octan> lars, ther is probealy already a dhcp init script on your system.
<Mortice> milco: do ctrl-alt-f1, then login and type sudo init 3
<octan> lars,  just make it executeble if its not.
<Mortice> that should close kde, iirc
<h3sp4wn> man /etc/network/interfaces you shouldn't need to launch dhclient directly (probably you don't have auto eth0 in there)
<PasNox> cya++
<Mortice> pasnox: if you've got the ntfs volume mounted on your local filesystem, sharing it over FTP shouldn't be a problem, should it?
<begleysm> sorry Im such a nub but when I type "make all" I now get "make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386'          make[1] : *** No rule to make target `for'. Stop.           make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux=headers-2.6.15-26-386'         make: *** [all]  Error 2
<Mortice> just point proftpd to the correct directory
<octan> Mortice thats no problem.. i do it
<Dr_Willis> a simple read only mount. :P
<Mortice> begleysm: are there any errors before those?
<begleysm> nope
<lars> shall look into the manual and see if i find something
<lars> didnt had the auto file at least
<begleysm> there is 1 line before that but it isnt an error
<begleysm> just the expanded make command
<Mortice> begleysm: is there a web page for these drivers you're installing?
<octan> begleysm, make all? why not just make ;make install?
<begleysm> octan: im just following a readme... im a linux newb
<octan> ok
<begleysm> mortice: http://www.icplus.com.tw/driver-pp-IP100A.html is where i got them from
<octan> your doing it right tho.. always read the README file :P
<begleysm> it was linked from a forum post at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-186861.html
<chell> is kubuntu edgy more polished than dapper? because kubuntu dapper looks like it's great but they don't seem to have focused on it really
<begleysm> octane: hehe... im just trying to get my head around all these commands and the install procedure hehe... im having to install these NIC drivers manually so that I can use Adept and stuff
<Pensacola> how can I disable the referrer in konqueror?
<dismal_> Does anyone know how to get a laptop to properly hibernate/suspend/stand by?
<milco> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<_ian> guys is it safe to use automatix
<octan> begleysm, is the driver in a newer kernel pherhaps? did you see if 2.6.17 has it?
<begleysm> the driver says it is for 2.6.x and 2.4.x and give slightly different install procedures for each
<begleysm> im following the 2.6.x procedures
<begleysm> it was updated aug 23rd and is the only Linux drive on the company download page
<Mortice> hmm, begley, it works for me...
<begleysm> lol
<octan> begleysm, sudo make all?
<begleysm> gives me the same error as "make all"
<Mortice> i assume your /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build and /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 directories exist?
<begleysm> the line that looks most relevant to me is "make[1] : *** No rule to make target `for'. Stop."
<lars> h3spa4n in which of the if- should i add auto eth0?
<begleysm> i just installed the headers and it says it was successful... im gonna go double check those directories
* MetaMorfoziS atcsuszik a taknyan a boltba aztanre
<lars> h3spa4n, my guess would be if-preup.d
<giuSerpe> .
<h3sp4wn> lars: /etc/network/interfaces
<begleysm> the /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build is actually a Link to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<lars> h3spa4n: there, which of the files, if-pre-up?
<Mortice> begleysm: yea, that's fine, as long as there is stuff in the latter directory :)
<begleysm> and the /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386  exists
<h3sp4wn> lars: that is a file name
<begleysm> yup.. its full of.. stuff ;P
<octan> did you run configure?
<lars> h3spa4n: yes but isnt those file the config files it reads during the diffrent stages?
<begleysm> the error appears, to me, to say that I am missing some rules for how make deals with different symbols
<begleysm> i dont even know what configure is o.0
<Mortice> begleysm: ok. and the expanded make command it shows you is "make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build SUBDIRS=/somedirectory modules"?
<begleysm> is there any C defs that I need?
<Mortice> octan: there is no configure script
<octan> Mortice, ok.
<begleysm> yes
<octan> Mortice, just checking :P
<begleysm> and the somedirectory is where i have the files and where im running make all from
<Mortice> yea
<Mortice> where you unzipped the zip archive to
<octan> begleysm, does this do anything? make distclean ?
<obf213> whata is swap
<Mortice> octan: that target isn't in the makefile
<h3sp4wn> lars: You shouldn't need to change those /etc/network/interfaces is the only one you change
<octan> Mortice, ok..
<Mortice> it's only 44k for the zip, you could download it and see for yourself :P
<begleysm> the error says it enters the linux-headers dir then cant find the rule for `for' then leaves the linux-headers dir and errors out
<octan> Mortice, yea i should :P
<obf213> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<begleysm> so is there any C make definitions I need to install or anything?
<lars> h3spa4n: ok, there is auto eth0 but not auto dhcpup or what it said in the manual
<Mortice> no, begley, you have everything installed that you should. There seems to be a bug in the makefile. I'll have a look through it.
<lars> h3spa4n: should one add that then
<octan> Mortice, && begleysm ls -la /usr/src/linux ?
<obf213> is it mad e if my comp maks that rumbling sound w/e its processing
<obf213> and tis under two months old
<h3sp4wn> lars: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<begleysm> umm i dont know what that means octan hehe
<octan> Mortice do you got the source and he not?
<lars> h3spa4n: there already
<h3sp4wn> lars: sudo ifup eth0 - does that fail ?
<Mortice> octan: no, i only have the headers installed. i'm building on k7 though.
<lars> h3spa4n: already configured
<h3sp4wn> lars: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<lars> h3spa4n: did as he said, "ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0 ; dhclient eth0" but that sound more like a temp solution
<octan> Mortice ok,, just had a thought,, that pherhaps the Makefiles looks in the /usr/src/linux dir and not the header dir
<h3sp4wn> ifup should be calling dhclient
<milco> DaSkreech: took me 1,5hour to get it right...
<milco> but its working fine now :)
<Mortice> octan: no, that's not the case, i've just checked it
<h3sp4wn> making the last step completely unecesary
<milco> !xgl
<Mortice> seriously. download the archive instead of guessing.
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lars> h3spa4n: both work, got no problem with internet now, just after reboot
<lars> h3spa4n: use dual-boot but i dont really think win should interfere with this (sry for my bad spelling)
<Galathalion> LARS
<h3sp4wn> lars: so put a sleep in pre-up or something (maybe it takes a while to settle)
<Mortice> begley_sm: could you try going into /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 and typing "sudo make modules_prepare", then running make all from the driver build directory again?
<begleysm> sure, 1 sec
<Shafrir> Hi!
<Shafrir> I have a little question!
<Mortice> go ahead and ask, Shafrir
<Shafrir> Is there anybody who used Gnocky with Kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> gnokii ?
<Shafrir> Yep! With GUI
<begleysm> just FYI: under /usr/src I have 2 dirs... linux-headers-2.6.15-25 AND linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<timi> k
<stewraz> can i get some help instaling an rpm package
<Mortice> yea begley, that's as it should be.
<h3sp4wn> Shafrir: I have only used the cli version
<timi> my computer started making processing noises a few days a going, you know that kind fo rumbling sound, now its gotten louder wht does this mean
<begleysm> Mortice: I did that... seems to have no effect
<Mortice> begleysm: hmm. that's odd
<Shafrir> cli version???
<begleysm> same error "No rule to make target `for'. Stop."
<stewraz> when i run the rpm command it says the comand cannot be found
<_ian> timi: it might be your fan or hd?
<_ian> those are the most common of the noise makers since they are motorized
<Sanne> stewraz: kubuntu uses the deb package format, not rpm. If possible, use software from the repositories.. Which package is that?
<h3sp4wn> Shafrir: command line interface
<stewraz> limewire
<Mortice> begleysm: could you use pastebot and paste the contents of the Makefile in the directory where you type 'make all', please?
<timi> i hear the fan it just makes a fan noise, this sound is a lke a rumbling sound that seems to come on simulataneously with  the processing light, but is it a bad sign normall i didnt hear this until my computer was a lot over, this one in is stil under 2 months
<begleysm> sure... umm... how do i use pastebot? ;P
<Shafrir> Clear.... :(
<Mortice> !pasteboy
<h3sp4wn> !paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasteboy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<stewraz> so which sofware do i use
<Mortice> heh
<_ian> well better have it checked itll be bad if the fan stops
<Mortice> I fail
<Sanne> stewraz: ok, no package limewire is the repositories. What does it do?
<begleysm> ;P
<stewraz> oh hold on, i havent checked the reps yet, 1 sec
<Mortice> stewraz: frostwire is in the repositories. It's a GPL version of limewire
<timi> the fans are wroking fine, im guessing this is the hdd then, could the processor be making a noise?
<begleysm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22640
<stewraz> Mortice, i cannot find frostwire either
<Mortice> huh. we appear to have different files, begley. I downloaded IP1000A Linux driver v2.09f.zip. What is your zip file called?
<stewraz> mortice, do i have to add some repos
<Sanne> Mortice: packages.ubuntu.com doesn't list frostwire.
<Sanne> stewraz: I'd still like to know what kind of software that is ;)
<begleysm> hehe good thinking ;P mine is called "IP100A for Linux driver v1.22.zip"
<Mortice> oh, it must be in some other repository. i have it installed
<lars> Thanks people i assume my network card - DHCP works now since it worked this time (even though it had 10 % success rate before) =)
<skavenge> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in any distro I know
<Mortice> begleysm: ah. :) What was the link to the download page again?
<lars> else i will be back
<begleysm> http://www.icplus.com.tw/driver-pp-IP100A.html
<skavenge> frostwire isnt in the repos you need to get it off thier website
<begleysm> mortice: im not particularly attached to these drivers... where did you find yours?
<Sanne> Mortice: can you run: apt-cache policy frostwire , then you could tell stewraz which repository to add.
<Mortice> begley: yea, that works for me too. Hmm.
<PasNox> Mortice: no partition is already mount in RO, and i cant share it
<PasNox> if i do, user can t login
<begleysm> gah!
<Mortice> begleysm: i'll be back in 45, and i'll check the makefile. Will you be around?
<begleysm> i have class in 30 mins
<begleysm> ill be back in about 2 hours from now
<Mortice> begleysm: Ah. Ok, I'll let you know then if I find anything
<begleysm> thanks mort
<begleysm> i appreciate the help
<Mortice> no worries :)
<DaSkreech> milco: Great :-) If you want to help with a new guide ....
<milco> DaSkreech: the old guide is worthless
<milco> it should be takes offline right away, is that possible?
<PasNox> anyone can help me sharing a ntfs partition with proftpd ?! please
<stewraz> i read tat u use alien -i (rpm file)
<DaSkreech> milco: Still more helpful than the old guid
<stewraz> but that is not recognised either
<DaSkreech> milco: Wanna mail the person?
* MetaMorfoziS re
<milco> DaSkreech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<milco> if people use this, then it all goes well..
<ghyns> hello, how can I access an irc server from port tcp/udp 80 ? :)
<DaSkreech> Alright :)
<milco> point is, you dont wanne install the packages from the repository seperately
<ghyns> my campus-lan blocks outcoming connections
<Sanne> stewraz: Better try to find that ubuntu *.deb package of frostwire. Unfortunately, Mortice didn't tell what repository he got it from, so you would have to search for it.
<skavenge> there is no repo, its on frostwire's website
<milco> DaSkreech: 'All you have to do is install the xserver-xgl package, it will take care of all the dependencies.' << from the ubuntu xgl page
<stewraz> thanks all
<Sanne> stewraz: maybe this one: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_P2P_Gnutella_Client_.28FrostWire.29
<DaSkreech> Yeah but then you get compiz etc with it?
<skavenge> the frostwire .deb for ubuntu is right on the first page of frostwire.com
<DaSkreech> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<milco> sorry DaSkreech, took me a sec to realize that ubuntu is using gnome........
<milco> i never used ubuntu.. (stupid me)
<DaSkreech> milco: Yah :)
<Sanne> DaSkreech: thanks for the frostwire info... I should have searched the official docs first.
* DaSkreech bows
<Sanne> :)
<kai> hallo!
<kai> ich hab ein problem mit meinem kubuntu nvidia treiber!
<Daniloc> english please :
<kai> er sagt "no screens found"
<Sanne> kai: #kubuntu-de
<kai> ah ok
<kai> hey guys
<kai> ive got some problems with the nvidia driver
<Kurtiz_AFK> problem with nvidia driver he said I think
<Daniloc> :)
<kai> ^^
<Daniloc> yes, it is
<Daniloc> but, what problem...
<kai> it says no screens found
<kai> i installed XGL compiz and the driver through this howto
<kai> http://wiki.xglusers.de/index.php/Xgl_mit_Kde
<ryanr> I compiled  the 2.6.17 kernel for whatever reason the modem is not detected. If I boot into the kernel that comes by default it works.
<kai>  with the nv driver it works
<kai> maybe u know help?
<skavenge> ryanr: so you compiled your kernel without support for your modem
<DaSkreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<h3sp4wn> It might need non free firmware or anything
<ryanr> I guess so
<_ian> whats a good media player that can stream thorugh shoutcast/
<h3sp4wn> moc
<Sanne> kai: you might also want to try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<_ian> is it possible to play ro  games here in kubuntu like rom emulators?
<DaSkreech> ro ?
<Jucato> _ian: I think there are emulators available in the repository for SNES and GBA. I'm sure about GBA it's called VisualBoy Advance and it's frontend, VBA Express
<skavenge> snes has zsnes and snes9x, pretty sure on the genesis one as well
<skavenge> they're free format though! woo
<skavenge> erm
<Jucato> no PS emulator in the repos though
<sege> how can i get kubuntu to not show graphical boot but instead old fashion boot? my screen doesn't seem to handle that, i see nothing before X appears.
<skavenge> nope, epsxe isnt too hard to install though, ive got it running on my desktop
<skavenge> not enough ram though alot of games choke
<sasser> hi alla kde users
<sasser> *all
<DaSkreech> Jucato: are there any period?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: huh?
<DaSkreech> A PS2 Emulator
<stephan__> grothesk bist du da ?
<Jucato> um.. I just said PS... not PS2...
<stephan__> sag mir mal vorteile von linux zu windwos ?
<Jucato> there are PS 2 emulators, I think. but I don't know if they will run in Linux
<skavenge> yeah, 'ubuntu' is a registered trademark so you've got to get permission
<skavenge> gah too many windows
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Cool - linux comment
<lupine_85> ePSXe
<Sanne> stephan__: you're in the english channel ;)
<stephan__> oh sorry
<Kurtiz> So, I updated my system via adept to a new kernel now my PCMCIA wireless card is not working. It shows up under lspci but what is the next step in trouble shooting?
<stephan__> wrong channel
<Sanne> stephan__: no worries :)
<Kurtiz> Is this some sort of kernel config issue that is going to require me to build a kernel? If so why does Adept even have  kernels listed. .. .
<ubuntux1> can anyone plzzzzzzzzz tell me when Ubuntu 6.06.2 is scheduled to release?
<DaSkreech> Though PS3 is a PS2 emulator and it runs on LInux :)
<Jucato> ubuntux1: why?
<Sanne> Kurtiz: if it worked before, chances are good that it will work again. Maybe you just have to install additional kernel modules (aka drivers) for the new kernel?
<DaSkreech> ubuntux1: I don't think there is one scheduled
<Jucato> 6.06.2, if ever there will be one, will just be a maintenance release
<Jucato> it is not the next major release ofKubuntu
<lupine_85> Kurtiz: presumably you no longer have a kernel module for it
<Electrolyte> Can anyone help with launch an install script from a CD? It just keeps saying Permission Denied when I do sudo ./linux-installer.sh
<skavenge> you need to build the kernel modules ofr your specific kernel now ...
<ubuntux1> DaSkreech: :(
<DaSkreech> ubuntux1: Why is it so important?
<Jucato> ubuntux1: 6.06.2, if ever there will be one, will just be a maintenance release. it is not the next major release, which will happen in October
<Mortice> begleysm: you still there?
<Kurtiz> Ah thanks for the info. What are the basic steps to build the modules?
<lupine_85> make
<lupine_85> make install
<lupine_85> :D
<lupine_85> you need the source first
<Sanne> Kurtiz: did it work with your old kernel?
<ubuntux1> DaSkreech: if it were releasing sooner...i could have downloaded that at my university instead of 6.06.1...
<[GuS] > or checkinstall in the place of make install ;)
<lupine_85> you could always just go back to your previous kernel
<skavenge> whats wrong with 6.06.1?
<[GuS] > for better package maintenance..
<[GuS] > skavenge, with what?
<Jucato> checkinstall would be better
<lupine_85> [GuS] : possibly. For one .ko, it doesn't really matter TBH
<[GuS] > lupine_85, but yes for benginner or a better packages setups
<[GuS] > and easy to uninstall...
<[GuS] > no all packages sources have make unistall...
<Kurtiz> Yes
<lupine_85> My only checkinstall package for a .ko deleted all my modules.dep files
<Daniloc> :-)
<Daniloc> :-p
<Sanne> Kurtiz: was this for me?
<Kurtiz> It worked with my old kernel
<lupine_85> Not exactly best practice, IMO
<Sanne> Kurtiz: please type my name, then I will get alertet
<Kurtiz> K
<[GuS] > of course not lupine_85
<lupine_85> Kurtiz: do you need a specific feature of the new kernel? I fnot, it might be better to just downgrade
<Sanne> Kurtiz: do you remember doing anything special to make it work previously, like, building the modules from source?
<[GuS] > but is a nice way to have the system very clean...
<lupine_85> heh, lol
<lupine_85> too clean, maybe
<[GuS] > so... not every user want to learn very good how to build packages from sources...
<Kurtiz> Sanne> No I just installed from CD, did some updates from Adept and it worked.
<escola> how can I install my SQL package?
<skavenge> the modules for the stock kernel would have already been built most likely
<ubuntu_> hi
<Sanne> Kurtiz: what kernel was this, and what device do you want supported?
<Sanne> Kurtiz: and which kernel did you newly install?
<Kurtiz> <lupine_85> My gripe is why have Kernels in Adept if the install of the Kernel is not going to also rebuild the modules you need and break everything. Seems dumb
<_ian> whewre can i get cool themes?
<lupine_85> Kurtiz: diferent kernel versions include different modules. The devs can't really keep track of the modules you, personally, need
<skavenge> whats the point of installing modules somebody might not need?
<lupine_85> Although I agree that WLAN drivers in Ubuntu are a bit of a mess
<Kurtiz> <Sanne>Uh, it was whatever was the latest kernel under Adept about a week ago from the standard repositories. It's a Netgear card which should be the Athoes chip
<lupine_85> skavenge: they're built with the kernel... Ubuntu devs don't want to expose anything like that to the average user
<lupine_85> so they just install a broad spectrum of stuff
<wilfred> dpkg just gave me this bizarre error "package architecture (x86_64) does not match system (amd64)", any idea how I can fix it?
<Sanne> Kurtiz: can you paste the output of: uname -a   , and also the relevant lines of your device of: lspci -v   to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<lupine_85> wilfred: whoever build the package was a numpty
<wilfred> lol - it was me :-)
<lupine_85> change your control file to read amd64 instead of x86_64
<escola> alguem sabe instalar o my sql
<Kurtiz>  <lupine_85>Ubuntu still sees my onboard chip but I havbe had little luck getting to connect to APs. Even though the same onboard chip works like a charm under Windoze. The chip sees the APs and seems to connect but no data flows
<wilfred> I was using checkinstall to build it, does that matter?
<lupine_85> Kurtiz: in that case the kernel module is still there
<lupine_85> it's probably just been "upgraded"
<lupine_85> wilfred: remake it and manually change the architecture to amd64
<lupine_85> checkinstall is crap
<Kurtiz> <Sanne>I would but my laptop is in Windows right now, and it's how I connect my desktop (Running Gentoo) to the internet. . . I think I can browse the /boot directory and get the info from grub.conf
<wilfred> ok, but then what's the best way to compile things in a way that lets me remove them cleanly later?
<lupine_85> wilfred: checkinstall is currently the best way :(
<Sanne> Kurtiz: ok, for the kernels, that would help. But what we really would need is the name of the kernel module for your device. So if we can't have lspci, can you tell again what device this is, as exact as you can?
<wilfred> lol. so what do proper (k)ubuntu packagers use?
<lupine_85> wilfred: they build their own, I'd imagine
<lupine_85> it's not exactly hard
<Kurtiz> <Sanne>:Gurr my Windows driver to let me read ext2 partitions is acting wonky. The PCMCIA card is a Netgear WG511T with the Atheros chipset. It's supposed to be well supported and I have seen few complaints on the message boards about it.
<lavi_> libbluetooth1-dev
<lavi_> Ouch.........
<wilfred> lupine_85: it's all new to me...
<lavi_> What do U think about Zinf?
<wilfred> lupine_85: can't I force dpkg to open it?
<lupine_85> wilfred: --force-architecture might do the trick
<Haz> hey, i was wondering, is there a decent program that allows you to execute scheduled commands?
<lupine_85> not recommended though, even if you "know" it's safe
<lupine_85> it's not much effort to re-un checkinstall and change the architecture
<Sanne> Kurtiz: ok, I will investigate. But first, I just saw that the package "linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version>" also provides some pcmcia modules. Might be worth checking if you had this package installed for your old kernel, but nor for your new.
<soulrider_> hi everyone
<Kurtiz> <Sanne>I will check it out
<dhq> hey all
<soulrider> hi
<dhq> where can i get the full source list of adept i scr**** mine
<Sanne> Kurtiz: seems my guess might be viable, look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71939
<dhq> ubotu: !sourcelist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcelist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skavenge> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<wilfred> lupine_85: ok, how do I change the arch? where do I find the control file?
<lavi_> HEY! Who can tell me is Zinf better than XMMS?
<Kurtiz> <Sanne>Looks like this might do the trick. Would downloading the newest version of the install CD provide me with the .debs I would need to update? As I can't access the internet now in Kubuntu and only in Windoze I am not sure if I am smart enough to figure out which .debs I would need.
<lupine_85> wilfred: just re-run checkinstall
<lupine_85> I think it's option 4 or something
<AtKaaZ> is there a command that swaps two ttys ? ie. tty2 <-> tty24
<dhq> ubotu: !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<lupine_85> wilfred: the alternative is to ar -x the .deb file, tr -xzvf control.tar.gz, modify the control file, then put it all back together with dpkg -b
<Sanne> Kurtiz: I don't know if they are on the cd... lets try to find out which kernel version the new one is, somehow, and then you could just get the module package now and install it with 'dpkg -i packagename' later
<user_> hi
<Przemcio1978> hi, do you know some cool software for webcams?
<dhq> any otherplaces i can get more sources to update
<DaSkreech> Kopete?
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Przemcio1978> like camorama or camstream but more cool
<dhq> DaSkreech: anyother place
<Przemcio1978> i mean 'cooler'
<dhq> Przemcio1978: you can run uleads photo studio or uleads video studio over wine its good
<Przemcio1978> nothing cool for linux? :(
<DaSkreech> Przemcio1978: Well we are working on getting all webcams to work then we can bling out the cool :)
<dhq> Przemcio1978: not that i know of
<DaSkreech> Though I recall Gaim having a plugin that was supposed to take your webcam picture and tehn create a caricature of you for your icon
<amadeus> X :1 -query 192.168.1.9 does not work - what can i do?
<dhq> DaSkreech: i cant run opengl screensaver and google earth i need to configure my opengl do you have any idea how
<DaSkreech> dhq: check in #ubuntu-xgl
<Przemcio1978> camorama is cool actually but it doesn't work well with my new webcam
<dhq> DaSkreech: i tried xgl and my full system grafx got scr^^^^
<cbo> hello all. does someone know how to configure kdm greeter?
<dhq> in adept when i type gnome why do i get broken packages
<michael> hi @ all
<DaSkreech> dhq: No not XGL just openGL
<DaSkreech> You have to have openGL setup to use XGL so they would be able to help you at least that far :0
<Przemcio1978> Qt is not multithreaded (or its name is wrong). You MUST have a multithreaded
<Przemcio1978> version of the Qt library installed or CamStream will simply not compile.
<Przemcio1978> what the hell???
<DaSkreech> Przemcio1978: try in #kde?
<zorgluu1> q. i would like a text editor in "tty" non gui, but something with the usual keys, not the particular taste of its dev :) any suggestion ?
<ironfroggy> how could i diagnose why flash and video players are so laggy on my desktop, but responsive on my laptop? they are similar in hardware.
<Sanne> Przemcio1978: I have libqt3-mt installed by default, and there's also a libqt3-mt-dev package you would need for compiling.
<Przemcio1978> Sanne: i've got libqt3-mt and libqt3-mt-dev
<Sanne> Przemcio1978: chances are you don't have the dev package installed yet, and/or Qt is in a location that isn't found by your configure script. Type './configure --help' and check for options to tell about the location of Qt. #
<slow-motion> hallo
<Sanne> Przemcio1978: I *think* the location should be given as: /usr/share/qt3
<Przemcio1978> i've got dev packages, i've laready compiled some of qt software like amarok, kaffeine
<Frankenstein> is there a wiki page for the sys requirements? the wiki search isnt working for me
<Sanne> Przemcio1978: please check if you can give the program the location of Qt. It really depends how the developers set their configure script up.
<Dannilion> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cbo> please someone to give some hint on how to install new kdm themes?
<ketsugi|zzZ> cbo: you need to run `sudo aptitude install kcontrol-kdmtheme`
<ketsugi|zzZ> then you can use kcontrol to install and select new themes
<DaSkreech> !seen noisemo
<ubotu> I haven't seen noisemo recently
<xunq> i need help pleaz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22649
<Przemcio1978> Sanne: giving location doesn't help
<cbo> ketsugi: thanks a lot, i would never guess it....
<Przemcio1978> i tried  --with-qt=/usr/shate/qt3 and /usr/lib/qt3
<Przemcio1978> share*
<Sanne> Przemcio1978: try also --with-qt-dir
<Sanne> Przemcio1978: or --with-qtdir
<DaSkreech> xunq: What's the problem?
<xunq> xgl+compiz
<Przemcio1978> configure --help plainly says it should be "--with-qt"
<Sanne> Przemcio1978: ok, then try also /usr/include/qt3
<trappist> xunq: take all the wacom junk out of your xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> xunq: try #ubuntu-xgl
<DaSkreech> They can help you a lot better :)
<Kurtiz> <Sanne>kernel 2.6.15-26-686
<DaSkreech> xunq: Looks like your $DISPLAY isn't set properly
<Sanne> Kurtiz: ok, now let's both go to package.ubuntu.com and search for linux-restricted-modules. In the results page, we search for the modules that match your lernel version.
<Kurtiz> <Sanne>I also have the 386 version but that has the restricted modules downloaded so the PCMCIA card comes up. But now I am unable to connect to the internet. I can connect to the AP with the Atheros card but I don't seem to be able to ping the gateway. I get an operation not permitted error
<xunq> ok i check it
<echo1> "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"  I just installed kubuntu and im starting to make things right.  What do I need to install for this error msg to go away
<Kurtiz> <Sanne>I saw the version I need but until i can connect to the internet I am out of luck. I did the ping via sudo also with no luck and I flushed the iptables
<Przemcio1978> Sanne: i think i'll try an earlier version of camstream
<Sanne> Kurtiz: what about booting with your old kernel, dwonload the new linux-restricted-modules for your new kernel through adept/synaptic/apt, then reboot into your new kernel and hope for the best?
<echo1> "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"  I just installed kubuntu and im starting to make things right.  What do I need to install for this error msg to go away?
<xst> After my last dapper upgrade cups printing over ipp stopped working. Now all printing over ipp just results in a garbage page containing a series of "@PJL-SET" commands. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<Sanne> Przemcio1978: ok, good luck. A last tip: there's should be also a config.log that may tell you details about what it can't find, may help debugging.
<Kurtiz> Sanne:That is the problem. Now even with the old kernel, even though it sees the wireless caard and associates it with the AP I am unable to ping the gateway and DNS is not working
<Sanne> Kurtiz: oh
<Sanne> Kurtiz: then let's get the module now, download it to a partition you can access from your ubuntu, and install it later with dpkg -i
<Kurtiz> Sanne: I must have nerfed my network config somehow. I was messing around getting a firewall running and for it to do NAAT for my Gentoo/Windows desktop.
<Kurtiz> Sanne: Ok
<skavenge__> echo1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<echo1> thx
<Sanne> Kurtiz: ah, so it may not work at all anymore... you should definitely fix your network before installing, or you would tear out your hair, not knowing where the problem lies. But get the package now anyway. On to packages.ubuntu.com.
<Przemcio1978> the same error, it says my qt isn't multithreaded, if so what does this mt in the package name mean?
<Sanne> Kurtiz: this one should be it, yes? http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<echo1> "Can't find X includes." What does this mean?
<Kurtiz> Sanne:Yah I think I have teh layout of what needs to be done now. Just getting the whole NAT/DHCP/IPTABLES to work the way you want is such a PIA for something that should be simple. The wireless side seems to add some complexity that make what seems easy on paper a nightmare
<Kurtiz> Sanne:Yah that looks to be the one
<skavenge> you dont have the x sources, if you follow the link !compile gives you if you tyoe it in channel the web link shows the names of what packages you need
<skavenge> (echo1)
<Sanne> Kurtiz: do you know how to get the package from this page?
<echo1> so thats what people have been doing
<Kurtiz> Sanne:Yes, I can get it and scp it over
<echo1> ok
<skavenge> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Sanne> Kurtiz: ok, then all is left for me is to wish you luck, eh? Because I know nothing whatsoever about NAT/DHCP/IPTABLES unfortunately ;)
<echo1> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Kurtiz> Sanne:My best guess is IPTABLES has some how along with dhcpd messed up my routing
<Kurtiz> Sanne:Thanks for the help. It has given me the direction I need
<Sanne> Kurtiz: your guess is much more informed than mine ever could be... ;)
<Sanne> Kurtiz: you're welcome :)
<ruksen> hi
<ruksen> newbie here
<groo> ruksen: hi ruksen :)
<ruksen> thanks for hi :D
<ruksen> does not anybody talk in this channel about kubuntu problems
<ruksen> i came to listen
<adz21c> maybe its a sign of now problems, how it should be :-P
<adz21c> no*
<ruksen> how can i have help about installing amule to my ubuntu
<Sanne> ruksen: just wait a while, we're just recovering from the last wave pf problems ;)
<ruksen> :)
<ruksen> do you know any deb packages of amule
<ruksen> i mean repository
<fyyrest0rm> can someone please help me figure out my screen res problem? All of a sudden it's defaulted to 640x480 and I can't change it..again!
<fyyrest0rm> its worked fine for about a week @ 1280x1024..now I reboot and its changed
<skavenge> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<we6jbo_> The Internet makes me happy :)
<skavenge> ruksen: its in the universe repository, so you need to enabled that
<skavenge> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<skavenge> see the repositories link ubotu posted
<ruksen> ok i see
<ruksen> i will try now
<ruksen> skavenge: how can i enable the universe repository
<skavenge> follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<hybrid> SCREEEECH
<hybrid> DASKREECH
<DaSkreech> Hi :-
<hybrid> INEED SOME HELP
<ruksen> ok thanks
<hybrid> this is miss chin
<hybrid> ;)
<DaSkreech> hybrid: Stop shouting and we shall see
<hybrid> lol
<DaSkreech> Yeah cool :)
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto
<DaSkreech>  so what sup?
<hybrid> im not gettin anything from sound card
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<fyyrest0rm> can someone please help me figure out my screen res problem? All of a sudden it's defaulted to 640x480 and I can't change it..again!
<Sanne> fyyrest0rm: some of the solutions mentioned here might help you, hopefully already the first one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> Which sound engine are you using?
<fyyrest0rm> Sanne: I'll check it out..thanks
<Sanne> fyyrest0rm: you_re welcome
<hybrid> no preferences in the list
<hybrid> xine
<ironfroggy> what would affect the performance of video and flash playback? i have direct rendering enabled, if that is applicable
<Sanne> gotta go, bye all
<hybrid> gstreamer was installed b4 i upgraded 2 dapper but i cant change it to it
<alpha> anyone know a good guild to settng up a vpn server?
<DaSkreech> What happened
<hybrid> ok
<hybrid> changed 2 also
<hybrid> alsa...still no sound
<milco> COULD anyone be so kind to pastebin he's/her   /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc   file? :-))
<fyyrest0rm> ok..dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did the trick..but does anyone have any ideas about WHY it keeps changing?
<DaSkreech> hybrid:  Alsa?
<hybrid> o yea...wat hapns if ur pcmcia failed on startup
<DaSkreech> Is it a laptop?
<hybrid> changing 2 alsa didnt do it
<hybrid> nope
<hybrid> onboard sound
<milco> COULD anyone please be so kind to pastebin he's/her   /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc   file?
<DaSkreech> have you read !sound ?
<DaSkreech> !sound > hybrid
<hybrid> ok
<hybrid> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<hybrid> o
<hybrid> reading it now
<alpha> anyone know a good guild to settng up a vpn server?
<ninHer> hi all
<ironfroggy> how can i use a USB camera?
<ironfroggy> is it possible to be autodetected?
<Hawkwind> I prefer to mount things like that manually
<Hawkwind> Mine is always /dev/sda1 when I plug mine into the computer
<ironfroggy> i dont get it. thats a device for storage.
<DaSkreech> hybrid: Ping if you still have issues
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: That's exactly what a camera is, a storage device
<ironfroggy> no it isnt. its a camera. it takes pictures.
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: As is a cardreader.  It's reading the memory of your pictures.  They have to be 'stored' somewhere
<ironfroggy> im not using it as a cardreader. thats why i have a cardreader sitting beside it.
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: It's a mass media storage device to be exact
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: They are all the same is what I'm saying.  Cardreader, camera, they are mass media storage devices.  You can't get around that
<hybrid> ahhhhhhhh...finally...
<hybrid> daskreech: it finally works
<DaSkreech> Excellent
<hybrid> daskreech: so wats new on the proj
<DaSkreech>  You plugged in the speakers?
<hybrid> lol
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: im trying to access my camera as a camera device, not a storage device. they are different. it operates as both.
<DaSkreech> We are supposed to be setting it up this week. The problem is that there is no .NET in the labs
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: as in, i want to get the video feed from the camera.
<hybrid> very funny...the volume mixer had the speakrs down
<hybrid> sux
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Then it's still a mass media storage device.  Regardless of what you are trying to do
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Unplug the camera, in a terminal type: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages   then plug the camera in
<ironfroggy> have you ever used a camera as a video device, and not a storage device?
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: That will give you some useful information, as well as tell you it's a storage device
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Yes.  My camera does video
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: You aren't understanding what I'm saying
<milco> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: When you plug in a camera, regardless of where or how, it's recognized in linux as a mass media storage device.  Same in Windows and every other OS in the world
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: so how do i access it to acquire video feeds?
<Hawkwind> A camera takes pictures, yes.....but it has to store them in some way.  Be it internally or externally
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: I access mine the same way.  /dev/sda1  is what my camera always is.
<ironfroggy> im not trying to get pictures off the camera that i have taken
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: I plug it in to the pc, turn it on, mount it, and then do whatever I want
<ironfroggy> i am trying to take pictures with the camera from the pc
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Ughhhhhhhh. I know what you're doing man.  I do this nearly everyday
<ironfroggy> cant do that with a storage device interface
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Ok.  Say what you want.  That's exactly how I do mine
<proog> i have a weird problem, sometimes there is constant activity on the harddisk - at the same time, everything slows down so the system becomes unusable. any ideas what this is?
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: so you take pictures, connect the camera, and grab the files?
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Sometimes
<ruksen> hi, i try to install amule, i have enabled the universe repositories as you said before, now what should i do ?
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Other times I plug it in, mount it and take pictures with the camera via the PC
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: do you connect the camera and then use it as a webcam or a camera controlled from the computer? i dont understand how that is done through a mass storage device interface.
<ironfroggy> both technically and interface wise.
<ironfroggy> its just presented as a file system.
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: I've never personally used it as a webcam, no.  But it has the capabilities
<ironfroggy> any idea how you utilize those capabilities? thats what i cant figure out.
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: I don't understand it either.  I'm just telling you how it's done with my camera
<ironfroggy> you just said you've never done that with your camera.
<lordkamau> Hie folks! i am trying to play a dvd  with 'totem movie player' but get an error telling me that i dont have the appropriate plugins to handle it. Any suggestions?
<pcdeal> Hi does anyone has experience with postfix?
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: I've never used it as a webcam per say.  Meaning as in putting myself onto a feed
<proog> no one else has the problem i have?
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: have you ever used it in such a way that your PC instructs your camera to take a picture, or to acquire a live feed from the camera for preview?
<Hawkwind> proog: Have you run 'top' when it happens to see what is taking up the CPU ?
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Yes
<ruksen> proog, did you try to look what programs are working at background when that activity happens?
<lordkamau> Hie folks! i am trying to play a dvd  with 'totem movie player' but get an error telling me that i dont have the appropriate plugins to handle it. Any suggestions?
<proog> that is pretty hard to do since no programs will really start or react properly
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: what can be used to do that?
<Hawkwind> proog: So run top until it happens
<ruksen> proog: did your computer freeze at that times?
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: I think gphoto can but I'm not sure.  I use something for E17 specifically
<proog> ruksen: yes
<ruksen> i had that two times
<ruksen> i had to restart my computer
<proog> same here
<ruksen> but i dont think it was because of hdd
<ruksen> but i was really surprised because of that
<proog> the hdd light is constantly on when this happens
<DaSkreech> proog: Check your memory usage
<DaSkreech> !dvd > pcdeal
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: hmm anything not from gnome-land?
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: I really don't know since I don't use KDE at all.  I would certainly imagine there is though
<proog> ok, thanks all
<ruksen> proog: i dont think it happens because of my pc, because i have just switched to kubuntu from xp
<DaSkreech> Ack! pcdeal mistell
<ironfroggy> Hawkwind: then what are you doing using kubuntu?
<ruksen> i liked it
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: I like a few KDE apps and prefer KDE over Gnome
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: Besides, linux is about choice :)
<ironfroggy> well, thanks for all the help
<Hawkwind> ironfroggy: I just don't use KDE as my window manager of choice
<DaSkreech> !dvd > lordkamau
<serishema> solaris absolutely refuses to work on my computer :-(
<serishema> so i'm trying kubuntu
<Bonaldo2000> Hi! Anyone know how I can make the songs placed under "Various Artists" in Amarok to just display under the artist name instead?
<hybrid> daskreech: im havin issue wid xgl > im on help.ubuntu site, but this line doesnt work > gksudo gedit /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<hybrid> i replaced gedit wid kate since im on kubuntu dapper
<magical_trevsky> hi, can anyone tell me how to list all the logged in users on my system from the terminal?
<ironfroggy> magical_trevsky: its an archaic and mystically named command: users
<magical_trevsky> ironfroggy, i swear there was a program which used to list where they were logged on from and stuff though
<ironfroggy> who
<Darkkish> hey guys
<Darkkish> i know i havn't been around for a while
<magical_trevsky> ironfroggy, that's the one, thanks :)
<Darkkish> i'll be out and idk when i
<Darkkish> will be back >.<
<trappist> magical_trevsky: also try 'who'
<lordkamau> thanks ubotu
<Darkkish> mk well i'
<Darkkish> will bbl
<Darkkish> see you
<Ingmar^> my kde settings all reverted to the KDE defaults, how do i get the ubuntu defaults back ?
<Ingmar^> is there some package to (re)install ?
<trappist> Ingmar^: mv ~/.kde ~/.kdeold
<Ingmar^> and reboot ?
<trappist> just log out and back in
<Kr4t05> bah
<Ingmar^> alright
<Kr4t05> this is nuts
* Kr4t05 is upgrading to Edgy
<Kr4t05> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Ingmar^> thanks trappist
<trappist> np
<ruksen> hi there, what does "sudo sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin" means
<ruksen> what is sh?
<checho> alguien que me pueda ayudar a configurar mi amarok ?
<checho> es que acabo de instalar mi kubuntu
<trappist> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<checho> jaja si creo gracias n_n
<trappist> ruksen: sh is a shell.  on dapper it's a link to /bin/bash.  you would use it to execute stuff that's not executable.
<admin___> no cose] [[erfiki9/[
<admin___> i'do
<ruksen> trappist: how can i execute a stuff that is not executable?
<trappist> ruksen: by running it with sh
<trappist> ruksen: the alternative to using sh is to make it executable
<ruksen> trappist: :) i mean what is the aim to do that
<ruksen> trappist: is sh something like bash?
<milco> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<milco> zzz
<trappist> ruksen: so you don't have to say chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin.  it makes writing docs simpler.
<trappist> ruksen: on dapper, sh *is* bash.
<lupine_85> bash is almost equivalent to sh
<Darkkish> lol crap
<Darkkish> i forgot my password
<lupine_85> non-POSIX scripts should be run using sh, IIRC
<lupine_85> whereas POSIX scripts should use bash
<ruksen> trappist : thanks
<lupine_85> (might be the other way round, though)
<james_xxx> lupine_85: is it safe to install the updated ralink drivers? :-D
<lupine_85> james_xxx: yes :)
<trappist> lupine_85: I disagree.  dash is POSIX compatible, and a lot of non-POSIX-compatible stuff breaks in dash, because the scripts are really just bash-compatible
<james_xxx> sweet
<trappist> lupine_85: oh, and in edgy, sh is dash.
<lupine_85> trappist: bash-compatible scripts aren't necessarily POSIX-compatible...
<lupine_85> ...the principle still stands
<holy_cow> How do I disable bluetooth and other things that are loaded when kubuntu boots?
<lupine_85> sh if your script is POSIX-compliant. bash (or, I suppose, other interpretor) for non-posix-compliant
<trappist> lupine_85: the example is a non-posix script that uses sh, and breaks because sh is dash.  so, should be the other way around imo.
<james_xxx> lupine_85: one more question.... have people have much luck getting linksys wusb54gs v.2 working with ubuntu?
<james_xxx> had*
<lupine_85> trappist: I see what you mean now :). Yes, it is the other way round
<lupine_85> d'oh
<trappist> :)
<lupine_85> james_xxx: I think that's an ndiswrapper jobbie
<lupine_85> not really sure
<james_xxx> lupine_85: ok, just wondered
<lupine_85> Only v4 is ralink
<lupine_85> incidentally, I now have amd64 drivers :)
<lupine_85> spread the word! :D
<james_xxx> will do
<Kr4t05> blarg...
<Darkkish> yeah i have no idea what my nickserv pass is >.<
<james_xxx> well, i thibnk wusb54g v.4 is ralink.... but with wusb54gs v.2... i am halfway thinking that may be ralink , too. not sure at the momnt
<Darkkish> my mouse feels really different than in windows
<Darkkish> its really jerky and i can't configure it to feel smooth
<Darkkish> it feels like mouse acceleration
<Darkkish> where at first its slow and then it goes realyl fast
<lupine_85> v4 is defo. ralink
<james_xxx> defo?
<james_xxx> definitely??
<Darkkish> anyone know why my USB harddrive won't mount?
<Darkkish> wasn't having any problems when it when i left my computer
<DaSkreech> how do you use yes?
<Darkkish> nvm
<Darkkish> aperently the USB in the front of my computer doesn't work today
<Dannilion> um, anyone know if it
<Dannilion> it's possible to download kubuntu-desktop 3.5.3?
<gnomefreak> Dannilion: yes the repo is on kubuntu.org
<Dannilion> thanks gnomefreak :) I might be able to save my Kubuntu after all :)
<alpha> anyone know a good guild to settng up a vpn server?
<trappist> like mage's guild, fighter's guild, ipsec guild?
<Darkkish> yay
<Darkkish> wine updated and now WoW doesn't work
<zorgluu1> "dont update a working computer!" :)
<zorgluu1> my moto :)
<Darkkish> yeah no kidding
<Darkkish> it didn't work right tho
<Darkkish> i thought maybe that would fix it
<Darkkish> it worked but...
<Darkkish> not perfectly
<zorgluu1> ah ok, it is another thing then
<Darkkish> lolol wtf
<trappist> zorgluu1: mine is "if it ain't broke, tweak it"
<Darkkish> i'm in directx instead of opengl
<Darkkish> and all of the outside textures are SCREWED UP
<Darkkish> its actually funny
<zorgluu1> trappist: :)
* Dannilion reminds herself not to try and install XGL/compiz on her working computer without testing it on her other pc first
<Darkkish> heh
<Blissex> Darkkish: Dannilion: ever heard of ''begging for trouble'' or ''the bleeding edge''? :-)
<Dannilion> Yup :P
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> i'm going to play with the wine settings maybe get something working >.<
<Darkkish> its like the textures are all screwed up in wow even in opengl
<Electrolyte> WoW is Dx, what do you expect? ;)
<Darkkish> it worked last time i tried it
<Electrolyte> And I can't believe you're playing that awful game :P
<Darkkish> its not awful
<Electrolyte> I wasted 35 on it :(
<Electrolyte> Played it for a couple of hours, then didn't bother with it :(
<Darkkish> anyways guys
<Darkkish> its a popular game and a big reason people don't switch over to linux
<Darkkish> and if we get wow running well on wine without cedega
<Darkkish> more people will use linux
<Electrolyte> I'm not counting on that.
<Darkkish> its true
<Electrolyte> Most people won't bother to hassle with Linux.
<Darkkish> why do you think i havn't been her so long lol
<Electrolyte> I've only been here since yesterday :P
<Electrolyte> Already got my main game running, being UT2004.
<Darkkish> its a problem with the WoW 1.12 patch
<trappist> Electrolyte: 3> ut2004.  but you're a real man when you've got it working 64bit, with sound
<Darkkish> LMAO
<Darkkish> <3 *
<Electrolyte> It's not 64-bit actually :P
<Darkkish> true
<Electrolyte> 32-bit, but sound works.
<trappist> yeah, 32bit is easy
<trappist> works out of the box
<Electrolyte> No point in going for 64-bit
<Electrolyte> No speed increase, just more hassle.
<Darkkish> trappist,  are you saying you have 64bit wine?
<Darkkish> yeah
<Electrolyte> UT2004 doesn't use Wine.
<trappist> Darkkish: sort of, but ut2004 is native linux
<Darkkish> oh
<Darkkish> wow i should install it
<Darkkish> lol
<trappist> Darkkish: I run wine in a 32bit chroot on an amd64 system
<Electrolyte> Yeah - UT2004 has an OpenGL graphics engine.
<Darkkish> yeah
<Electrolyte> Which, actually runs better under Linux than Windows.
<we6jbo> I have a question
<Darkkish> shoot
<we6jbo> Is there an easy shortcut key that i can press to logout and turn off the computer?
<Darkkish> ctrl alt bckspace
<trappist> Darkkish: that won't do it
<Darkkish> that logs off
<we6jbo> instead of going to k and then logout
<Darkkish> ctrl alt backspace so does log you off lol
<Darkkish> why are you afraid of people seeing you run linux :p
* Dannilion is fixing kubuntu
<we6jbo> cause I want to turn my computer off but I don't want to click on k and then log out and then turn off
* Dannilion is very happy
<trappist> oh I had half an answer for him, but he's gone
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> he probably tried what i siad :p
<Darkkish> he'll probably be back
<Kr4t05> gar
<gnuton> kdelibs4-doc 3.5.4-0ubuntu2~dapper1 is EMPTY! :(
<Kr4t05> Man, dist-upgrading takes awhile.
<trappist> gnuton: no it's not, it installs a copyright file, a changelog and lots of directories :)
<Darkkish> this is the WoW error i get
<Darkkish> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x34e550,0x00000000), stub!
<Darkkish> err:wgl:wglGetPixelFormatAttribivARB Unable to convert iPixelFormat 0 to a GLX one, expect problems!
<gnuton> trappist: :P
<Darkkish> someone must know what that means
<judibet> Bonjour tout le monde !
<judibet> Hi everybody !
<Darkkish> how do i um... install the last version of wine?
<Darkkish> as in the one before this one
<lupine_85> apt-get install wine=version
<Darkkish> uninstall this one first?
<thompa> what does this mean? .. Received CTCP-PING request
<Darkkish> nothing
<Darkkish> its just an IRC thing
<Darkkish> ctcp = client to client protocol
<thompa> ok
<Darkkish> its just another form of /notice and things like that
<DaSkreech> aseigo: ping
<Darkkish> any idea what the last version of wine is?
<thedcm> yeah
<thedcm> it's CVS
<Darkkish> the number
<judibet> I'm tired, i'll left !
<SeanTater> Pinger!
<judibet> See U all !
<SeanTater> thedcm was just removed from #debian for ctcp pinging
<SeanTater> thedcm is also here
<Darkkish> yeah i'm getting ping spam from thedcm
<SeanTater> same here
<alessandro_> hallo
<Dannilion> me too
<Electrolyte> thedcm - why do you keep sending me CTCP-PING?
<mindspin> yup?
<thedcm> I want to give you CTCP-PING
<Dannilion> don't!
<Electrolyte> Don't please, it's rather annoying.
<thedcm> sorries
<Dannilion> It's annoying
<alessandro_> why kaffeine doesn't play my mp3?
<Darkkish> hehe
<lupine_85> yeah, me too
<Darkkish> there is no mp3 support by default
<Darkkish> don't ask me how to install it though
<alessandro_> what I have to  do?
<alessandro_> sorry
<trappist> gnuton: please confirm this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/59088
<Darkkish> lol
<alessandro_> how I can fix it?
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > alessandro_
<Tokeiito> labas vakaras (good evening)
<bobbin> I just upgraded to edgy. Does anyone know why kmail (works outside kontact) doesn't appear in kontact anymore?
<lupine_85> #ubuntu+1
<Darkkish> arwg;we3kj5g;laekrjjkjg
<zorgluu1> i got Darkkish password !!! :)
<bobbin> lupine_85:cheers
<Darkkish> really
<Darkkish> seriously?
<Darkkish> can you give it to me >.<
<zorgluu1> arwg;we3kj5g;laekrjjkjg
<Darkkish> oh
<zorgluu1> see ? :)
<Darkkish> yeah oops
<Darkkish> accedentally entered that into chat didn't io
<Darkkish> silly me now i have to change it
<Darkkish> anyone have any idea what the version number of the last version of wine is?
<Ducco> the install freezez after all the pre install thing..all checks ok...
<Darkkish> so no one knows?
<Ducco> dunno
<angasule_> Darkkish: the last version available in kubuntu or the last version available from winehq.com ?
<Darkkish> kubuntu
<Darkkish> as in the one before this current version
<kirikou> hey, how can I upgrade some files i need to install a program
<trappist> Darkkish: head /usr/share/doc/wine/changelog.Debian.gz
<kirikou> like libc6 2.3.6-0 to 2.3.6-6
<angasule_> !adept
<trappist> kirikou: you don't, not without upgrading your whole distro
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<kirikou> if it isn't possible in adapt
<trappist> kirikou: pretty much everything on your system is built against your version of libc6.  if you just try to upgrade it, you will be sad.
<kirikou> i need it to install yafray
<kirikou> i want to install the latest yafray
<kirikou> i mean
<trappist> kirikou: that sounds unlikely.  how are you trying to build it.
<lupine_85> use a chroot?
<lupine_85> that'd be your safest bet
<kirikou> don't know, it gives me some erros
<kirikou> errors like that one
<kirikou> so i have to use an older version of that program
<trappist> kirikou: how are you trying to build it.
<kirikou> don't know
<kirikou> i only use apt-get or install it from src
<kirikou> so this was with a deb-file
<kirikou> is
<kirikou> maybe it works with the src of yafray
<kirikou> i'll give that a try
<Darkkish> damnit >.<
<Darkkish> i wish i knew which version of wine i had
<Dannilion> my kubuntu is back to normal :)
<GillesM> hello I have problems to boot with live cd 6.06 on geforce 6000 ...
<DaSkreech> wine -v ?
<Darkkish> yay i got wine working
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> i installed the latest version and turned the Vsync on
<Darkkish> now everything looks fine
<Kr4t05> Someone want to clue me into the best method of killing X?
<Darkkish> but damn
<Darkkish> ctrl alt backspace?
<Darkkish> getting the vsync on was a problem with the video errors i was having
<FurthuR> id say ctrl alt bkpc yea
<Darkkish> ok now
<Darkkish> someone needs to teach me how to get sound working in wine
* redhand ouvindo: Dream Theater - In The Name Of God.ogg |Kubuntu + amaroK|
<redhand> why didn't kubuntu comes with update-manager ??
<redhand> i have to install manualy
<arepie> redhand: adept is an update manager?? :s
<Darkkish> damn ok i figured out some of the wine issue
<FurthuR> yep
<Darkkish> it seems to be when i enter a building
<redhand> arepie, oh! i didn't know about it... but i prefer update-manager from ubuntu
<GillesM> any idea about my graphic problem when I install kubuntu with a geforce card?
<Hagbarddenstore> What's the name of that interface you can use to control amarok and some other stuf?
<Hagbarddenstore> dcop or something...
<trappist> Hagbarddenstore: yeah there's dcop
<trappist> Hagbarddenstore: you can run kdcop to get kind of a gui interface to it
<Hagbarddenstore> trappist: That one.. thanks
<GillesM> I have a graphic problem when I boot Livecd
<GillesM> because I have a geforce
<GillesM> is there a way ?
<Darkkish> what model?
<Hagbarddenstore> Problems with Live cause of Geforce? :S
<Darkkish> no way
<redhand> Geforce is always a solution, not a problem :p
<Darkkish> i have a GeForce 6600GT
<GillesM> Hagbarddenstore:  yes
<Darkkish> no problem with live CD
<redhand> video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  @ Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  741/741GX/M741 Host] 
<redhand> perfect here
<Hagbarddenstore> I have no trouble with my Geforce nor the girls Intel
<GillesM> when X is launched the screen is splitted
<Darkkish> lol do you have an LCD moniter?
<GillesM> I am on AMD64
<Darkkish> gilles
<Darkkish> do you have an LCD moniter?
<GillesM> yes an LCD monitor
<Darkkish> does it have an auto button?
<GillesM> what is an AUTO button ?
<Darkkish> like...
<redguy> howdy, can anyone tell me what are *.new files in my ~/.kde/share/config/ for?
<Darkkish> brb
<Darkkish> GillesM, Auto config button
<Darkkish> that should solve your problem
<GillesM> yes I have an auto button on the monitor
<Darkkish> it seems to be an issue with some LCDs when linux loads
<Darkkish> wait for the picture to fully load and then use that button and it should fix it
<Darkkish> but
<GillesM> when do I need to press it ?
<Darkkish> when you say split
<Darkkish> you just mean like the picture is oppisite and there is black down the middle right?
<GillesM> a middle of screen is blue like kubuntu and the other is black when X is launched
<Darkkish> hmm
<Darkkish> well try that, not positive that will fix it
<Darkkish> but it sounds to me like that could easily be the problem
* Hagbarddenstore is listening to My Chemical Romance - I Never Told You What I Do For A Living in Amarok
<Darkkish> lol
<Hagbarddenstore> Neat
<GillesM> before I installed kubuntu I needed to install gforce driver by aptget
<Darkkish> GillesM, i don'
<Darkkish> i don;t know
<Darkkish> i have a geforce and no problems with it
<Darkkish> sorry i can't be of any more help :(
<GillesM> the auto button doesn't have any effect
<GillesM> thanks
<GillesM> is there a way to install kubuntu without livecd ?
<trappist> GillesM: yes, there's an "alternate" installer, I recently learned
<trappist> has to be downloaded separately
<GillesM> ok and the installation is simple ?
<Darkkish> hahahhha
<GillesM> other question : on AMD64 can I install a 386 kubuntu ?
<Darkkish> i tried installing kubuntu before it had live CD and it took me about 4 try's to get it right :(
<Darkkish> yeah
<Darkkish> infact
<Darkkish> you should
<Darkkish> you'll have troubles with X64 kubuntu
<Darkkish> not alot of support for it
<GillesM> ok
<Darkkish> i run 32bit on my AMD64
<GillesM> ok
<Sanne> GillesM: alternate installer is pretty straightforward. If you want/need to partition your drive you would have to concentrate a bit in that section, but that's all.
<GillesM> ok
<kirikou> stupid, why use other programs library's that doesn't yet are used in the latest version of kubuntu?
<Sanne> as for amd64, well, I run it and don't have many problems
<lupine_85> I run x86 because I can't be bothered with the chroot/mixed environment faffing :)
<kirikou> i have it about this for example :  libc6 2.3.6-6
<lupine_85> if you don't want flash and various other 3rd-party binaries only available on 32-bit, then you might as well go amd64
<Sanne> lupine_85: it's mostly a matter of taste and priorities, I guess.
<lupine_85> true :)
<lupine_85> no great advantage right now to running amd64, unless you're doing computationally-intensive stuff, or have many GB of RAM
<Darkkish> yeah the limit of ram you can have with a 64bit processer is 16TB
<lupine_85> corr :)
<lupine_85> hmm. I think I need some more SDRAM slots...
<trappist> lupine_85: also, you don't have to say goodbye to stuff like flash when you go amd64
<Sanne> trappist: no need to do that with 64bit either. You would need to be willing to do some manual tinkering, though.
<trappist> Sanne: yeah I think that's what I said :)
<lupine_85> I know, but it's a pain to get running
<lupine_85> more effort than I'm willing to put in just to get YouTube running :)
<Sanne> trappist: not exactly "goodbye" ;)
<trappist> lupine_85: that's true.  but in my experience it's worth it.  a lot of stuff is a lot snappier on amd64.
<lupine_85> my experience is "not much difference" :)
<trappist> I think we should have a 32bit chroot package, which installs ready-to-go
<Sanne> One reason is there, though, that I find important: to get stuff supported on 64bit, we have to actually use 64bit. So, the more the merrier :)
<trappist> Sanne: we're lucky to get stuff supported on 32bit.  I'm not holding my breath for 64bit flash :)
<Sanne> trappist: it will come (someday...). In the meantime, I'll just use 32bit firefox with 32bit flash.
<trappist> me too.
<Sanne> heh
<aseigo> DaSkreech: pong
<trappist> in a chroot on amd64 :)
<Darkkish> yay i narrowed down the WoW problem
<Darkkish> it's a UI issue
<trappist> Sanne: word on the street is it's possible to use flash with a 64bit firefox, but I haven't looked into it.
<Darkkish> when you press alt-z to disable the UI in wow and then attempt to recreate the problem nothing happens
<Sanne> trappist: I didn't set up a chroot, I installed the 32bit compatibility libs.
<trappist> Darkkish: have you asked anyone on #winehq?
<Sanne> trappist: oh, do you happen to have a link to flash on 64bit firefox, by any chance?
<Darkkish> no lol good idea
<Darkkish> er
<Darkkish> that chan is empty?
<altprsona> how do i configure my 5 button mouse? , im on the latest stable release
<trappist> Sanne: no, I just kinda heard about it.  haven't checked it out at all.
<Darkkish> trappist,  that chan is empty lol
<trappist> Darkkish: oh, maybe it's just #wine
<Sanne> trappist: thanks anyway for mentioning it (giving me ideas) :)
<trappist> Sanne: anytime
<h3sp4wn> Darkkish: #winehq it is
<Sanne> Darkkish: there's even #linux-gamers.net (only 19 people there, though)
<Darkkish> trappist, oops when you typed it and i joined it i just realised the channel is '#winehq?' XD
<trappist> Darkkish: haha
<Darkkish> man no one is talking in #winehq
<h3sp4wn> Darkkish: Most channels are slower than this one (especially ones development channels)
<Mangix> anyone here?
<Mangix> got a small question
<apokryphos> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mangix> allright then
<Mangix> right now, my motherboard has integrated audio(which was extremely buggy on windows)
<Mangix> if i reenable it, would it work in Kubuntu?
<lupine_85> Mangix: might do. worth a try
<kenan> hi everyone
<Mangix> because my current soundcard sounds nasty on Kubuntu
<kenan> my problem is installing software
<h3sp4wn> Mangix: What is your current soundcard ?
<kenan> can anyone help me
<kenan> i am new to linux
<kenan> i am now coming off of windows
<Mangix> h3sp4wn: a Diamond Multimedia MX300 Aureal Vortex2 one
#kubuntu 2006-09-06
<Mangix> on windows, it sounds very clearly
<Mangix> on Kubuntu, there's a lot of jittering but you can hear the sound
<h3sp4wn> Which version of windows ?
<Mangix> XP
<angasule_> kenan, you can use add/remove programs
<kenan> nah
<kenan> done that
<angasule_> kenan: or adept
<angasule_> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<kenan> i want to add
<kenan> java
<h3sp4wn> Mangix: Have you tried disabling artsd ?
<kenan> and also real player
<Mangix> h3sp4wn: what's that?
<angasule_> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<angasule_> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kenan> thanks i will try
<angasule_> :)
<h3sp4wn> Mangix: run kcontrol (or system settings) and then go onto sound system - > disable the soundsystem (sound will still work but just not through artsd)
<Mangix> h3sp4wn: did that. it still sounds kinda jittery
<[GuS] > Au Revoir!
<jono> yo
<CzarAlex> How can i prevent kdm from starting when i boot my computer? I just want the command line interface.
<lupine_85> set your default runlevel to 3 ?
<Darkkish> do you have grub?
<CzarAlex> lupine_85: What that to me?
<lupine_85> CzarAlex: yes
<CzarAlex> lupine_85: Im not familiar with runlevels and what they do. How do I set it to 3, and will that effect anything else I run on my box turned server? (apache2, mysql..)
<lupine_85> you have 6 runlevels on your machine, which specify different programs to be run, etc
<lupine_85> 6 is reboot, 0 is halt, 1 is single0user
<lupine_85> 2-5 are configurable
<lupine_85> 3 is usually set up as "non-graphical", IMD
<lupine_85> IME*
<CzarAlex> lupine_85: Ah i see. and how do I set this? (and set it back if I dont like it)
<lupine_85> telinit to change the runlevel
<altprsona> what is the default setting for the wheelmouse button? why does it open weird links in firefox?
<lupine_85> if you find runlevel 3 does the trick, just edit /etc/inittab appropriately
<lupine_85> (but carefully!)
<h3sp4wn> Mangix: What are you using to play sound ?
<h3sp4wn> In ubuntu all run levels are graphical (afaik)
<h3sp4wn> install sysv-rc-conf and remove kdm from all runlevels except 5 then set the default to 2 would work
<lupine_85> the default already is 2 :)
<usingkubuntulive> hmm.. looks nice and is fast, but where are all the games??? ;)
<CzarAlex> h3sp4wn: Hmm. I want to convert my desktop install to command line only. Is there a more proper way?
<jt_> can you not just goto System Settings -> System Services and uncheck "Start during boot" for kdm
<h3sp4wn> CzarAlex: What do you mean ? you don't want X at all ?
<CzarAlex> h3sp4wn: I don't. Command line is just fine.
<jt_> install slackware tbh
<h3sp4wn> CzarAlex: sudo aptitude purge kde~i xorg~i (that should get rid of quite alot of stuff)
<CzarAlex> My issue is that i have my box all set up the way i like it with apache2 and all that jazz, but i wanna free up some memory, since i dont use X on this "server" anymore, I can do withouit it
<angasule_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<h3sp4wn> CzarAlex: The above line would get rid of quite alot of stuff
<CzarAlex> h3sp4wn: stuff that would harm apache2 and mysql and stuff?
<TheHighChild> CzarAlex: I wouldn't remove the window manager, I would just stop it from starting at boot
<CzarAlex> TheHighChild: That would be perfect. How do you recommend I do that?
<h3sp4wn> CzarAlex: Nope (maybe the mysql gui would be removed)
<angasule_> is there a GUI tool to configure grub? I don't see anything in the system settings
<h3sp4wn> angasule_: just sudo grub (the cli grub manager is pretty easy to use) what do you need to do ?
<angasule_> h3sp4wn: basically, I want to leave only 'kubuntu' and 'windows' in the menu (and prettygying it, if possible)
<Mangix> is there any way to select the output device used for audio?
<CzarAlex> TheHighChild: I hope its not that complicated :)
<jt_> angasule_: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jt_> angasule_: eg $ sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<angasule_> jt_: I know how to do it manually, I was just asking for a GUI :)
<angasule_> I'm a vim user heh
<jt_> dont think there is a kubuntu gui :(
<TheHighChild> CzarAlex: You can edit your /etc/inittab to change the runlevel. I'm trying to find an easier way.
<CzarAlex> TheHighChild: I appreciate it.
<Mangix> is there any way to select the output device used for audio?
<angasule_> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheHighChild> CzarAlex: try this 'sudo cp /etc/inittab /etc/inittab.bak' to backup the init tab. Then edit the line that looks like 'id:2:initdefault' change the 2 to 1, save the file and reboot. if that doesn't work, 'sudo cp /etc/inittab.bak /etc/inittab' to restore the file
<Mangix> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<CzarAlex> TheHighChild: and try a different runlevel?
<h3sp4wn> runlevel 1 is single user - I don't think you want that
<TheHighChild> CzarAlex: no, then come back and we'll go from there ;)
<CzarAlex> h3sp4wn: True.
<CzarAlex> TheHighChild: okay. brb
<TheHighChild> CzarAlex: There is 0-6 0 is halt, 1 is single user mode, 2-5 are multi user and 6 is reboot
<h3sp4wn> CzarAlex: You need to remove things from starting from whatever run level you want to use
<TheHighChild> CzarAlex: Def listen to h3sp4wn cause he pwns the hell out of me
<CzarAlex> TheHighChild: understood :)
<daniloc> hi
<daniloc> how to configure the kernel
<daniloc> ?
<D3ltaCain> hey everyone, I have pretty serious kubuntu problem, I tired installing it on my friends computer and after the os loads, when you should get a long in screen, the monitor goes into standby. if you press the power button, you get the console looking stuff.
<CzarAlex> h3sp4wn: and how do I know what i need to remove prior to setting the new runlevel?
<h3sp4wn> CzarAlex: Remove kdm is a good start
<daniloc> how to configure the kernel
<h3sp4wn> daniloc: make menuconfig
<daniloc> root@Daniloc:/home/daniloc# make menuconfig
<daniloc> bash: make: command not found
<CzarAlex> h3sp4wn: sudo apt-get remove kdm ?
<jt_> daniloc: you need automake
<daniloc> what i need ?
<jt_> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<h3sp4wn> you don't need automake
<daniloc> wait
<daniloc> what i need now?
<h3sp4wn> you need ncurses-dev kernel-package build-essential
<CzarAlex> h3sp4wn: thats not to me is it..
<Riddell> ** testers needed for  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-143/ dapper main
<daniloc> h3sp4wn: what i need, and what i must do ?
<h3sp4wn> daniloc: How would I know what you need
<daniloc> listen
<daniloc> but my english is bad
<daniloc> i restard my computer, and when is booted my wifi card dont work!??!
<daniloc> and i must use other kernel (recover) and now is ok
<daniloc> if u mean me
<daniloc> i dont know what is happening
<daniloc> now is ok, but when i start standard kernel
<h3sp4wn> edit /etc/apt/source.list find the line that says dapper-security main - change it to be dapper-security main restricted
<daniloc> my wifi didnt work :(
<h3sp4wn> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<daniloc> h3sp4wn: talking to me ?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<daniloc> i do that
<daniloc> i update all
<daniloc> few hours ago
<daniloc> i update all
<daniloc> and restart computer
<daniloc> when i boot the kubuntu
<daniloc> wifi dont work
<daniloc> but i dont know why
<Darkkish> is it USB?
<daniloc> no, PCI
<daniloc> fuckin sys update
<daniloc> anybody know what to do ?
<daniloc> how to restore or something else?!?!
<andi_> how can I open in the shell Kate (root modus) (/etc/apt/sources.list) ?
<lupine_85> kdesu kate
<andi_> thx
<daniloc> h3sp4wn: help if u know how ..
<h3sp4wn> I have already told you how
<daniloc> what?
<daniloc> h3sp4wn:
<daniloc> i add this repos
<daniloc> and do dist-upgrade
<daniloc> u mean that ?
<h3sp4wn> Yep
<daniloc> ok...
<daniloc> updating now :)
<daniloc> when is update finished, what i need to do ?
<biggie> hello
<gan|y|med> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22687
<gan|y|med> wrong channel, sry
<daniloc> :))
<h3sp4wn> daniloc: Reboot and select the kernel and the correct modules / firmware should be there
<daniloc> ok
<daniloc> thanks
<daniloc> /say $ip
<daniloc> :)))
<andi_> I tried to install a nvidia driver for my Geforce fx 5200, but then came that !
<andi_> mom
<andi_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/161933
<Bud_Spencer> ive got the same card...
<andi_> @Bud_Spencer jeah !
<Hawkwind> trappist: Congrats man.  Just saw what was going on in the meeting channel :)
<Bud_Spencer> one moment
<trappist> Hawkwind: thanks :)
<Bud_Spencer> what did you do?
<Hawkwind> trappist: BTW...I hear you are working on a new version of IPKF...any release date set ?
<andi_> I installed nvidia-glx !
<trappist> Hawkwind: soon as I can get it put together.  it just fixes one bug.  then I'm gonna try to package it for edgy.
<dnm_> Hi people. Quick question that I haven't found an easy answer to: how do I get Kate to stop showing end-of-line/CRLF marks?
<Hawkwind> trappist: Very kewl.  It will be nice to have the latest in Edgy when it's released
<Bud_Spencer> why didnt do that? change the driver from nv to nvividia in xorg.conf's driver section
<Bud_Spencer> or Ill send you my xorg.conf
<z22> bonjour tlm
<Bud_Spencer> good fight, good night!
<z22> j'ai install kubuntu 6.06 et j'ai un prob de clavier...
<Hawkwind> !fr
<daniloc> h3sp4wn: updated, what now ?
<h3sp4wn> daniloc: Reboot try the kernel
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> now we wait until he comes back on liveCD telling you its broke
<D3ltaCain> hey
<D3ltaCain> I have a friend for who I tired to install kubuntu
<D3ltaCain> but it failed miserably
<D3ltaCain> as soon as kubuntu is done the loading stuff, the screen goes into standby
<D3ltaCain> no output
<D3ltaCain> can anyone help?
<ubuntu> greetings
<rhi> Set up latest quinns on a kubuntu box with ati, xserver fails to start, anyone know where i could look or the poblem?
<daniloc> h3sp4wn: man, with standard kernel no working
<vicky_> hi
<daniloc> h3sp4wn: man, with standard kernel no working
<h3sp4wn> daniloc: What driver do you use ?
<daniloc> i dont know
<daniloc> ubuntu find it alone
<daniloc> when i use secondary kernel image, everything do fine
<h3sp4wn> Well that means you don't have dapper-security restricted enabled (thats the only thing it could be)
<link_36p> Set up latest quinns on a kubuntu box with ati, xserver fails to start, anyone know where i could look or the poblem?
<daniloc> it is enabled
<h3sp4wn> link_36p: #ubuntu-xgl
<daniloc> enabled 100%
<h3sp4wn> daniloc: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15.26-386
<h3sp4wn> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15.26-386
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15.26-386 does not exist in any distro I know
<daniloc> W: Unable to locate package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15.26-386
<daniloc> h3sp4wn: any idea ?
<h3sp4wn> daniloc: Manually download linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15.26-386.deb from dapper-security
<daniloc> and with that ?
<daniloc> what to do ?
<hybrid> DaSkreech pm me plz
<daniloc> <h3sp4wn> daniloc: Manually download linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15.26-386.deb from dapper-security i have that, installed
<daniloc> :(( what to do :(((
<h3sp4wn> daniloc: Attempt to solve problems your self just moaning just irritates me - try finding a channel which speaks your own language
<daniloc> dont have that channel
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Sanne> daniloc: search the package on packages.ubuntu.com, download it to your harddisk, and install it with 'sudo dpkg -i <packagename>'
<daniloc> i have thah package installed
<soulrider> does anyone know how i can install GNOME on kubuntu edgy? :P
<Mortice> soulrider: pretty sure even on edgy it's as simple as sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<soulrider> nope, the package doesnt seem to be there
<Mortice> soulrider: can you pastebot your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<soulrider> sure
<soulrider> uhm... nevermind i think i can fix it myself
<Mortice> soulrider: OK :)
<Darkkish> hey
<Darkkish> how do i kill artsd?
<soulrider> yea, i think its gonna work :)
<soulrider> sudo killall artsd i guess
<soulrider> did theyc hange the font in edgy? :/
<daniloc> good night ;)
<daniloc> i must sleep :)
<daniloc> cya
<soulrider> Mortice: its working :)
<Mortice> soulrider: it's better to do just "killall artsd" rather than "sudo killall artsd", so that you don't kill an artsd process spawned by another user.
<Mortice> soulrider: Nice. :)
<seurimas> hello all
<DonDma> Hi
<deeo> is there any reason for PAM stating my username/password are incorrect when trying to add a printer?
<deeo> either via the control centre or via localhost:631
<deeo> (http)
<deeo> tried root, too, even assigned a password for root
<deeo> no dice
<deeo> error log says: cupsdAuthorize: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)! \n CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized
<_ian> hi is there an autoscript to automount windows partitions?
<ALEJO> hi
<ALEJO> spanish?
<_ian> sy
<ubuntu> hey, anyone online that can help with an xine problem ?
<Telroth> anyone?
<killermach_> I lost sound somewhere while running easyubuntu, any clues?
<_ian> guys is there a way to have a theme like suse run in kubuntu?
<Telroth> _ian: yes
<_ian> hmmm how will my windows partitions be automounted and accessible...i can see them in media folder but when i click on them it says i donthave access
<Telroth> _ian: sudo umount /media/<device> && sudo mount /media/<device> -t ntfs -o rw,exec,uid=<your user name>
<_ian> hmmm what does that command do? i just want to know
<Telroth> it furst unmounts the drive
<Telroth> *first
<Telroth> then remounts it in read-write mode and gives your user read priviledges
<_ian> how can i get it to be accessibvle mby all users?
<_ian> is there a way to do that in fstab?
<Darkkish> help me install mp3 support
<Telroth> _ian: there's a way to do it in fstab, i can't tell you off the top of my head though
<_ian> is automatix recommended for installing all the codecs like wht darkkish needs? i read itin the forums
<Telroth> Darkkish: mp3 support is installed by default
<Darkkish> no its not
<Jondo> Hi, I'm trying to do some phone support for my brother trying to get his wireless to work in Kubuntu. I'm not familiar with the kcontrol network config panels.. Are these "knetworkconf", or something else? And would they conflict with manual settings done with iwconfig?
<Darkkish> Telroth,  no its not
<Telroth> Jondo: try start-> internet -> wireless assistant
<_ian> Telroth now i can open the folder with the padlock icon on it without errors but twhats strange is there seems to be nothing inside while i do know there is
<Darkkish> someone please tell me how to get mp3's working
<Telroth> _ian: is the partition formatted as ntfs (windows 2000 or windows xp systems) ?
<Telroth> Darkkish: give me moment
<guest_> help me.. grub problem,  grub says error 17,  and so I boot to SystemRestoreCD and /dev/hda5 reports as unknown partition type in qtparted
<guest_> my file partition should be ext3
<Darkkish> guest
<Darkkish> did you delete any Operating systems before uninstalling grub?
<guest_> can i use fdisk to set the partition type to ext3 without trashing the data that may still be on the partition?
<Telroth> guest_: hit c, then "root (hd0,0)" where the first 0 is the drive number and the second is the partition number
<_ian> should my hrddrive be medi/hda1 or ev/hda1
<guest_> no.. I have dual boot linux/winxp and I booted grub selected winxp and then shutdown winxp and rebooted now error 17
<_ian> fix the mbr i guess
<Telroth> then "kernel /path/to/kernel" (*usually* /vmlinuz)
<guest_> Telroth: one drive only hda
<Telroth> then "boot"
<Telroth> _ian: both are correct
<guest_> Telroth:  what about the patition type being listed as unknown now?
<Telroth> _ian:  /dev/hda1 is the device, /media/hda1 is the mount point
<Telroth> guest_: try it and see if it mounts it anyways
<_ian> telroth how ocome the data in it wont show up?
<guest_> from SystemRestoreCD I tried " mount -t ext3 /dev/hda5 /mnt/test" and I get bad superbock or wrong fstype erro
<guest_> Telroth: ok I reboot and grub says error 17 I press "c" and nothing happens
<guest_> even tapping
<guest_> "c" while booting does not get past error 17
<Telroth> guest_: not while booting
<Telroth> guest_: while it's showing a menu
<Telroth> hit 'c'
<Telroth> instead of selecting linux or windows
<guest_> Telroth: I don't get menu
<Telroth> guest_: how do you choose which to boot normally then?
<guest_> I get "GRUB Loading stage 1.5." a couple of blank lines and then "GRUB loading, please wait..." new line "Error 17"
<Telroth> oh
<Telroth> try reinstalling grub
<guest_> Telroth: I normally get a boot menu with linux and winxp, until now when I get error 17
<AtKaaZ> which script command asks the user to press any key to continue ?
<phil_> AtKaaZ: you mean bash
<Telroth> uh... it's not one command
<AtKaaZ> AtKaaZ: yes
<Telroth> it's several bash commands
<AtKaaZ> phil_: yes
<AtKaaZ> Telroth: there is no one command ?
<slyboots> Hi
<phil_> Aa
<phil_> AtKaaZ: Have a look at "read"
<AtKaaZ> phil_: thank you
<guest_> hmm.. if I do fdisk -l /dev/hda .. hda5 shows type 83 Linux.. hmm
* slyboots is having serious freaking issues with installing Ubuntu
<Telroth> AtKaaZ: take a look at the Read command
<phil_> slyboots: what is your problem with install
<AtKaaZ> Telroth: thanks ;)
<Telroth> guest_: you need to reinstall grub i think.
<slyboots> Well, Every time it installs.. it partitions, copies over the files, but when it reaches time to install GRUB, its all falls over
<slyboots> And it seeps totaly convinced my Linux partition, ifr formated in something called "EFI GTP"
<slyboots> *GPT
* slyboots rubs his eyes
<phil_> slyboots: is this a first install
<slyboots> This is my.. 5th attempt at installing Ubunut on my desktop
<slyboots> the install went fine on my secondary PC
<slyboots> And Im getting just a *tad* hacked off
<Adore> hello
<Adore> i need help
<Adore> i use ubuntu & i need software to can open Real files
<Adore> What can i do please
<Adore> i need to open real songs
<Adore> in Linux
<_ian> i think there is a real player for linux
<Adore> Real & wav
<phil_> slyboots: do you have lba enable in your bios for the drive
<Adore> what about Wav fies
<slyboots> Uh.. I assume so o.o
<slyboots> I would be shocked it if was not
* slyboots double-checks
<Adore> Please i want to open wave file
<Adore> it's now working at well
<guest_> Telroth:  hmm.. would this be grub-reinstall ?
<Adore> just a sound
<phil_> guys i am not irc expert how do you "redirect" ubotu msg to another user
<Adore> without pic
<guest_> oops.. make that grub-install
<Adore> ok ok
<Adore> now i too need to replace anew font
<Adore> where can i put it to work
<slyboots> Woops..
<slyboots> Okay, Um.. Right
<flake> what's a decent webpage editor
<slyboots> Checked the bios, there is no mention of LBA, but.. well its a 200gb SATA drive so.. heck it must be enabled
<phil_> flake: have a look at vi
<phil_> flake: just kdding ook at quantas
<Jondo> flake: kate or quanta
<Jondo> phil_ type in /nick message
<phil_> flake: kate has autocompletion
<flake> lol.. thanks
<phil_> Jondo: I want do redirect uboto output to another user
<slyboots> Okay, what would cause the ubuntu install to go.. quite frankly insane
<Jondo> phil_: like from your console?
<phil_> slyboots: often its a code 18 that makes the install go wrong
<slyboots> Which is..?
<phil_> slyboots: you don't know about code 18?
<Adore> Thanks for every thing
<slyboots> No, cant say I do.. Thats why I asked
<Adore> Thanks alot
<slyboots> Let me guess "Crappy hardware" "Stupid user" something like that?
<Adore> No body help me
<Adore> thank you
<phil_> slyboots: code 18 is the individaul 18 inches behind the keyboard lol!
<Jondo> Adore what was your question?
<Adore> i need to open wav fils please
<slyboots> Ohh phil_ Your so witty and orignal, and totaly not a jerk
<Adore> it's not working very well
<Adore> sound without pic
<phil_> slyboots: sorry
<Jondo> Adore: What do you mean "not very well"? do you get any sound?
<Adore> yes
<phil_> slyboots: have you checked your bios for lba
<Adore> just a sound
<slyboots> There was no mention of it, I guess either it does not use it, or it cant be enabled/disabled
<Adore> without vedio
<Jondo> Adore: Try Audacity
<Adore> How?
<slyboots> Its a fairly new motherboard, and SATA controllers
<slyboots> I dont think they need LBA..
<Jondo> apt-get install audacity as root
<Adore> Thanks alot Jondo
<Adore> Thanks man
<Jondo> no problem
<slyboots> I mean, I've tried the defautl "Graphical" install twice, and now the text based alterative CD
<slyboots> Both hit the same problem, grub craps out with a undefined error, And when I look at the partition table in fdisk, its just nonsence, a huge partition in something called ELP .. something
<slyboots> ELP GTP I think
<slyboots> Instead of two partitions of EXT3 and SWAP
<Adore> yes
<Adore> i get a sound
<Adore> i am so sorry
<Adore> it's wmv
<Adore> not wav
<Adore> so sorry
<Adore> i want to open wmv files
<geneo93> win32 codecs
<Telroth> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Adore> Thank you for helping me M.r Telroth
<Adore> Thanks every body
<slyboots> Anyone any idea what could be wrong..?
<Telroth> yw Adore
<guest_> Telroth: hda6 was my / partition and it is where grub was,
<guest_> I don't want to loose the hda6 data that may be there
<Telroth> guest_: load up a livecd of some distro that uses grub
<Telroth> install grub to a floppy
<Telroth> boot to the floppy
<rioux602> salut
<Telroth> then attempt the 'c' command when it shows the list of things to boot
<Telroth> heya rioux602
<phil_> guest_: have a look at !ubotu grub
<rioux602> i need a lil help
* slyboots hates Grub o.o
<phil_> rioux602: just ask
<rioux602> how can i know wich packages are installed ?
<Adore> i need to update my Media player coz it's telling me ( You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file.You might need to install the necessary plugins.)
<Adore> What can i do to fix this problem?
<rioux602> there are maybe other file players you can use ?
<D3ltaCain> hey any one here?
<rioux602> oh i think you need to install the mp3 decoder with easyubuntu
<rioux602> it's what i did
<Telroth> rioux602: start->system-<adept package manager
<rioux602> thx ! :)
<rioux602> lol seams stupid.. i didnt explore much srry XD
<Telroth> rioux602: uncheck everything except "installed"
<Telroth> then wait for it to refresh
<Telroth> rioux602: nvm, it isn't working like i expected it to
<slyboots> sweet jesus..
<rioux602> ok lol thanks :p
<slyboots>  Perhaps I should not bother with Ubuntu to be honest, I mean.. I've been just trying to install it for 2 days
<slyboots> Thats a long bloody time just to get a OS to boot o.o
<phil_> slyboots: you have tried other distros
<slyboots> No, Because Ubuntu was supposed to be "easy"
<slyboots> What a hollow laugh THAT is
<Telroth> slyboots: easy is realative.
<Telroth> I agree in general it is easy
<slyboots> If this is easy, I dont bloody want to see hard.. What the hell is it going ot do? Give me eletric shocks via the mouse?
<slyboots> *Electric
<Telroth> but you might a werid configuration
<Eeyore_Jr> heh
<phil_> slyboots: honestly i've tried lots of distros and it is the simplest,  have you installed grub on the MBR
<Telroth> mandrake was also supposed to be 'easy'
<slyboots> Grub wont install ANYWHERE
<slyboots> Every time I try "AGH! FATAL ERROR"
<Telroth> but it couldn't work with my soundcard, made me really angry
<Telroth> slyboots: have you ever googled the error?
<slyboots> It thinks the partition is some weird crap "0xeee"
<slyboots> There is no error, just "Grub: FATAL ERROR, Can not install in hd(0,0)
<Telroth> 99.9% chance says someone else has encountered the error
<slyboots> I've tried Google
<slyboots> Plenty of mentions of people having assorted issues with grub, but no actual suggestions on how to *fix* the problems
<slyboots> amd each partition program see's my drive just a little differently
<phil_> slyboots: do you hve a feature in your bios thats stop writing to the MBR have a look (try to turn off bios virus detection)
<slyboots> No, Thats turned off
<Telroth> slyboots: is that the actual error message, word for word?
<slyboots> Yup
<slyboots> I can install it again if you like, it wont make a damn bit of difference
<slyboots> And as for the partitioning, gfdisk thinks I have two partiions.. which is right
<slyboots> Gparted thinks the disk is totaly blank
<slyboots> fdisk thinks I have one huge partition bigger than the disc itself in some freaky format I've never heard of
<Telroth> slyboots: I know you're irritated, but i'd feel better helping you if you weren't so angry
<Telroth> slyboots: try 'parted' as root
<slyboots> And the Ubuntu installer thinks both o.o
<slyboots> Give me 10 while I install the system again
<Telroth> a live cd will work
<phil_> slyboots: partiotn table screwed up?
<Telroth> phil_: that seems the most likely.
<slyboots> I've blitzed the drive
<Telroth> completely?
<slyboots> Twice, No sorry, 3 times
<slyboots> Deleted all partitions, theres not much else Ic an do to it unless you have a suggestion
<Telroth> if you have a live cd of kubuntu, load it and pull up a command prompt
<Telroth> 'sudo parted'
<slyboots> I do.. hold on
<Telroth> then type print
<slyboots> Will the rescue disc work as wel for that?
<Telroth> I'm not entirely sure, as i've never used it.
* slyboots has both, the Rescue just loads up faster
<Telroth> It'll probably work though
<slyboots> Okay 2 secs
<Telroth> as long as it has the parted utility (kubuntu should be SHOT if it doesn't)
<slyboots> I appericate you trying to help me, and I do apolagise if I am comming off as being angry
<Telroth> nah, it's ok slyboots
<Telroth> i know that feeling
<slyboots> I have been trying to get this system working for 3 days, And Im sick of getting "Oh its user error, your a idiot"
<grothesk> Hi!
<Telroth> hello grothesk
<slyboots> Hi
<Telroth> slyboots: that is one of the things i do not like about the linux community
<grothesk> How do I turn off systemservices?
<Telroth> slyboots: a lot of people had to learn to install it on their own and expect everyone else to do the same
<grothesk> My kubunutu keeps startin lvm, raid-stuff and so on.
<slyboots> Telroth: I have nothing against learning how to do something but.. Have you *read* some of the man pages around..
<Telroth> grothesk: are they messing with yoru computer in some way that it's not functioning correctly?
<slyboots> Its scary ;)
<Telroth> slyboots: not really. most of the programs that i need man pages for don't have them :P
<grothesk> Telroth: They are not necessary on that box.
<Telroth> grothesk: yes, but are the hindering performance?
<grothesk> Sure they do.
<slyboots> haha, thats quite true ;) "Read the man page noob!"
<grothesk> They slow up booting time.
<slyboots> <bash> man foo | Manual page not found.
<Telroth> grothesk: many modules will load but not detect anything, and thus simply remove themselves or idle using little if no resources on memory and no cpu resources.
<slyboots> grothesk: I think you might have to compile your own kernel to do that.. Its not hard but its not exactly straight foward
<Telroth> actually, no
<Telroth> grothesk: you'd need to look into editing the module list that loads on startup
<grothesk> But when turning the computer off, the services will be unloaded.
<Telroth> ah
<grothesk> Telroth: I did so. I turned off those things in RL 0 to RL 5.
<Telroth> check /etc/rcS.d
<Telroth> that contains static services that load regardless of runlevel
<grothesk> Take lvm for example: I set it to 'Not loaded on startup' for EVERY RL there is. But is still will be loaded.
<Telroth> also look into /etc/rc.local
<grothesk> O.K. I'll have a look.
<Telroth> grothesk: where did you make these changes, was it in a graphical editor?
<grothesk> Telroth: In that kubunut specific Systemsettings-thingy.
<slyboots> Okay, Telroth I went into Parted, deleted the two offending partitions.. despite the fact the drive *should* have been blank..
<slyboots> I dont see any "Write" or "Confirm changes" option.. is there one at all?
<Telroth> yes
<Telroth> err, no
<Telroth> i must be thinking of fstab
* slyboots giggles..
<Telroth> err, fdisk
<Telroth> lol
<slyboots> Okay, Well is there a way to.. "Blast" a drive?
<Telroth> oh, yes
<Telroth> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda
<Telroth> or /dev/zero
<slyboots> Right, something is *realy* wrong here
<Telroth> yoru choice
<Telroth> what's wrong?
<slyboots> I ran fdisk, it is stil seeing a partition
<Telroth> blast it with that command for a few minutes
<slyboots> /dev/sdb1  24419757+ blocks, ID ee, System EFI GPT
<slyboots> Its 400gb
<slyboots> Wont that take.. a while
<Telroth> it simply copies random data to the harddrive :P
<Telroth> not really
<Telroth> the partition table is at the very beginning of the drive
<slyboots> Okay, Running.. There is no "output" but..
<Telroth> so just have to get past it (it's only like 512kb for master boot record+partition table
<Telroth> there should be no output
<slyboots> I almost typed in /dev/sda as the target.. That would have been *bad* ;)
<Telroth> just hit crtl+c to halt it after a few minutes
<Telroth> ah, that would have been bad
<slyboots> okay..
<Telroth> there's no are you sure with dd
<Telroth> it simply copies data
* slyboots puts his feet up and drinks some of this quite delicious Apple and blackcurrent fruit juice
<Telroth> (great way to image a drive btw)
<slyboots> Ah, Apple and Raspberry I should say
<slyboots> Telroth: By writing random data to it?
<Telroth> slyboots: no
* slyboots laughs "That seemed a little wrong" By using DD you mean?
<Telroth> dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/backups/myimage.iso
<Telroth> or to iso a cd
<slyboots> I will have to remember that
<slyboots> Okay, That should do it anyway
<Telroth> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/cds/starcraft.iso
<slyboots> oh yea, the disc is blitzed now
<slyboots> Its asking for a new partition to use as a base
<slyboots> okay, Got back to a shell
<Telroth> :)
<Telroth> use parted to partition
<slyboots> . . .
<Telroth> i don't know if it's actually better than anything else
<slyboots> Fdisk is STILL showing up that partition
<Telroth> but it's never done me wrong
<Telroth> screw fdisk
<Telroth> i recommend parted :P
<slyboots> Okay, But I can see this going horridly wrong again..
<slyboots> What is a "Disc Lable Type"
<Telroth> are you in parted?
<Telroth> it's the partition table type ;)
<slyboots> Yea, But It thinks my "Disck Lable Type" is "GPT"
<Telroth> ah
<slyboots> Thats the same as that bolloxed partition fdisk keeps seeing
<Telroth> type mklabel msdos
<neddiW> is there a kde app that shows a volume bar like in gnome?
<Telroth> kmix
<slyboots> Okay, Its MSdos now
<slyboots> :)
<Telroth> neddiW: click the little speaker icon in your system tray
<Telroth> just like in windows
<slyboots> And, Intrestingly fdisk is NO longer seeing the partition
* slyboots hugs Telroth *Squeese!*
<Telroth> hehe
* Telroth hugs back
<Telroth> You'd fit right in on my network *nods*
<slyboots> Oh?
<Telroth> probably :P
<slyboots> haha, What sort of network is it?
<Telroth> anyways, how many partitions do you want on the drive?
<Adore> How can i install Adept for ubuntu
<Telroth> well, it's a general chat server
<Adore> i do it from add & remove
<Telroth> but specifically designed to be a safe haven for people who need to get away from others and be in a peaceful environment
<slyboots> Sounds good o.
<Adore> Could not launch menu item
<Telroth> Adore: sudo apt-get install adept
<Adore> Details: Failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or directory)
* slyboots digs up a howto on Parted, this looks complicated
<Adore> Thanks
<Telroth> Adore: do that on a command line
<Adore> ok
<Adore> thanks
<Telroth> slyboots: how many partitions do you want?
<Telroth> Adore: you're welcome
<flake> here i sit all broken-hearted,  i came to dump but only qparted
<Adore> in treminal
<slyboots> Just two, Im just reading the guide and Im fairly sure what commands to use
<Telroth> slyboots: you may have better luck with qtparted or gparted now that the partition label is fixed
<slyboots> (Im just going to go for / and SWAP, This has been stressfull enough
<slyboots> Oh no, Parted got me out of this mess .. I hope, So thats what Im sticking with
<neddiW> Telroth, thanks but im talking about an on-screen display of the volume, like macs or gnome do
<Telroth> slyboots: qtparted and gparted are only frontends to the parted backend
<Adore> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<slyboots> *nods* "Ah.."
<Telroth> neddiW: if it's an external program (not integrated with the window manager or something) you can still run it
<slyboots> "No implementation : Support for created ext3 file systems is not implemented yet"
<Telroth> slyboots: ignore
<Telroth> don't bother about formatting
<Telroth> just get them sized right
<Telroth> the kubuntu installer will format anyways
<slyboots> Ah okay
<sorush20> how do I access a shared folder?
<Telroth> sorush20: where is it located?
<Telroth> like, a shared folder from a windows computer?
<neddiW> Telroth, i am asking if there is a program or a kde app that can do such thing :)
<sorush20> Telroth: no its on another ubuntu computer..
<Adore> my Adept not working
<sorush20> I think I have it up and running I just don't know how to access it .. I set it to port 8001
<ubuntu> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Telroth> neddiW: i'm saying if it's an application that run separately from gnome, then it'll run in kde
<Telroth> neddiW: look around http://kde-apps.org
<Telroth> they have a lot of stuff there
<Telroth> http://kde-look.org if you need themes and stuff :P
<slyboots> Okay, Thats working so far, Actuly.. how big should a SWAP be? Equal to your Ram or..?
<Telroth> if ram < 512 mb
<Telroth> swap = ram * 2
<Adore> My Adept says Eror Could not launch menu item
<Adore> help me please
<Telroth> else swap = ram
<Telroth> if ram > 1gb
<sorush20> Telroth: well can you help please?
<Telroth> swap = 0 *unless you are running large programs (photoshop, etc) that are memory intensive
<slyboots> Okay, I'll stick with 1gb of SWAP then
<Telroth> sorush20: i'll try
<Telroth> sorush20: do you know the ip of the computer?
<Telroth> if so, go to konqueror and try "fish://<ip of other computer>
<rioux602> im back :p
<neddiW> Telroth, thanks
<neddiW> ill take a look
<neddiW> Telroth, Im sorry the app i mensioned IS part of gnome so i cannot use it here :)
<neddiW> Telroth, ill look @ kde-apps
<slyboots> Okay, Thats the partitioning setup, Now to re-run the installed..
<slyboots> Then go to bed :D
<Telroth> neddiW: what's the app called?
<slyboots> Telroth: Sorry again, but.. Should I set the "/" partition as Bootable? (This is not the drive the bios will look at
<Telroth> i'd recommend it
<Telroth> it may help if a problem arises
<slyboots> Huh, I cant send private messages *chuckles*
<Telroth> but it's not criticle
<Telroth> *critical
<Telroth> oh
<Telroth> darn :P
<slyboots> Have to register.. I will do that in a moment :D
<rioux602> humm someone can help me installing samba ?
<slyboots> Ah.. this name is already taken.. hmm..
<sorush20> Telroth: the ip is the ip assigned by my dhcp client on my router..
<Slychocobo> There we go
<Telroth> sorush20: do you have access to the other computer?
<Telroth> if so, type "ifconfig"
<sorush20> Telroth: yes I do
<neddiW> umm it comes bundled with gnome [Ubuntu]  maybe Volume Manager
<Telroth> look for a line that's like "inet addr:192.168.1.100"
<Telroth> in the eth0 device
<Telroth> or whatever device it's using for internet (*not* "lo")
<neddiW> Telroth, its a little bar that shows the volume in the middle of the screen
<sorush20> Telroth: okay i have the ip addrss
<Telroth> neddiW: it's likely an external application.
<Telroth> if you can find the executable, you can simply run it
<Ashex> anyone else have the problem with superkaramba suddenly losing all the applets?
<neddiW> Telroth, oh ok
<Telroth> if you load ubuntu, type "ps aux" and then look for a program that's likely it
<Telroth> Ashex: i haven't used it in a while, but i can't recall it ever doing that to me. sorry i can't be of help.
<rioux602> Telroth ?
<Telroth> sorush20: [21:33:07]  <Telroth> if so, go to konqueror and try "fish://<ip of other computer>
<flaccid> how can i do an equiv of rpm --what-provides
<Telroth> rioux602: yes?
<rioux602> you can help me trying to install samba ?
<flaccid> i mean rpm -ql or i think its -ql
<flaccid> -qf
<Ashex> hmm
<Telroth> flaccid: try "apt-get install <package>"
<Slychocobo> rioux602:  You might be best fetching a Samba Howto from the Ubuntu forums
<Telroth> it'll either install it, or list packages that provide it
<driz> i just installed picasa from google and i dont see anywhere in the Kmenu
<Ashex> I'm trying to reinstall it with a sudo apt-get --reinstall, but it wants to remove kde and kdeutils with it
<Slychocobo> Im sure that could help you much more with getting you started than we could
<Telroth> driz: look in utilities
<oisacx> Hi
<driz> Telroth: nothing
<phil_> oisacx: helloooo
<neddiW> in one kubuntu right now so i cant tell :S
<neddiW> Telroth, many thanks! :)
<flaccid> Telroth: sorry i want to see a list of files that an installed package owns
<Ashex> er, I meant to say that --reinstall doesn't work since superkaramba isn't in my repos for some reason. And when i do an apt-get remove, it tries to take out kde and kdeutils  with it
<sorush20> Telroth: I'm not getting anything come up ..
<oisacx> anyone knows hoe to get the two flashing computers for the network monitoring in KDE?
<phil_> Ashex: don't llok for superkaramba just use karamba
<Telroth> oisacx: yes, give me a moment, i have like 5 people asking me something :P
<oisacx> cool ok
<ccherrett> Hawkwind: you there?
<phil_> oisacx: and and applet to the taskbar
<Telroth> oisacx: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=13972
<Telroth> try that
<Telroth> knetworkled
<Telroth> it's just like the windows one
<phil_> oisacx: rigthclick on task bar and have a look at the menues
<ccherrett> does kubuntu come with mplayer? How does it deal with video?
<Slychocobo> ccherrett: Mplayer does not come pre-installed, but it is easy to add with the built-in package manager
<ccherrett> so apt-get install mplayer?
<Telroth> ccherrett: kubuntu uses xine+kaffeine
<Slychocobo> Yup
<Telroth> yes ccherrett
<ccherrett> I am looking ot move someone from windows to linux and can't decide what distro to use
<phil_> ccherrett: kubuntu!
<ccherrett> how uptodate is kubuntu
<Slychocobo> ccherrett: Ubuntu seems to be the option of choice for linux newfolk
<phil_> ccherrett: autoupdate?
<Slychocobo> Um.. "Very"?
<Telroth> ccherrett: "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" as root
<ccherrett> cool
<_mathieu> hello
<Slychocobo> Hi mathieu
<_mathieu> I need help with ntfs writing
<Telroth> ccherrett: i'd start with kubuntu or knoppix
<Telroth> kubuntu is #1 atm
<Telroth> (on my list anyways)
<_mathieu> for some reasons it always worked before (debian)
<Slychocobo> _mathieu: It is my understanding that NTFS writing is still expermental..
<Slychocobo> So.. I wouldnt
<_mathieu> yea but i never had problems
<Telroth> _mathieu: apt-get install ntfstools
<_mathieu> Telroth: yea ok and then?
<Slychocobo> Or you.. What Telroth said
<ccherrett> I use to delete my media cds from urpmi in Mandriva and set my mirrors so that I got up to date packages does kubuntu work simillarily
<Telroth> _mathieu: edit your fstab file and make sure you're using "fuse-ntfs" as the fstype for the ntfs partitions
<_mathieu> Telroth: it tells me it wasnt shut down properly
<Telroth> ccherrett: kubuntu uses debian's apt-get
<flaccid> how can i use dpkg to list the contents of an installed package
<_mathieu> its a USB HD, windows isnt installed on it
<Telroth> flaccid: is it an already-installed package or a .deb file?
<Telroth> _mathieu: i'd recommend finding a windows computer and booting with the drive connected so that windows fixes the problems
<ccherrett> Telroth: how many disks do I need to download?
<Slychocobo> ccherrett: 1
<Telroth> ccherrett: to install kubuntu?
<Telroth> 1 cd or 1 dvd
<ccherrett> yes
<_mathieu> Telroth: and it will wor even if windows isnt installed on the disk?
<Slychocobo> A Live CD which includes a demo version you can play around with and install to your hard-drive
<Telroth> after install you don't need the cds
<Slychocobo> Or a Text based one which just does the install
<ccherrett> I thought that is what I saw but it seemed wrong considering fedora is 5
<flaccid> Telroth: already installed. wanting to see what it provides
<Telroth> kubuntu doesn't use them for install programs
<flaccid> provided rather
<Telroth> flaccid: give me a moment
<Slychocobo> ccherrett: You get packages from the internet as you need them, the CD comes with everything you need to get going
<flaccid> thanks Telroth, i couldn't find it
<_mathieu> Telroth: thanks for the help. i think ill just try booting knoppix on the machine :S
* Slychocobo would suggest that you can try #Ubuntu for support issues as poor Telroth seems a bit overwhemed ;)
<Telroth> flaccid: have you installed it recently?
<_mathieu> (easier than finding windows lol)
<Telroth> (via apt-get)
<ccherrett> anyone know a fast donload mirror?
<flaccid> yep
<Telroth> ccherrett: the default ones are quite speedy
<Telroth> oh
<Telroth> for the cds
<Slychocobo> ccherrett: Just select one close to your location, they are normaly quite fast
<ccherrett> yes
<ccherrett> 90kbs
<Telroth> if you need real speed, use bittorrent if you know how to use it
<mshade> i grabbed kubuntu at almost 2MB/s but i don't recall which mirror
<mshade> i've never seen that speed from bittorrent :-D
<Telroth> though i don't really have time right now to help you set up bittorrent if you don't already know how
<Telroth> mshade: depends on the torrent
<Telroth> and client
<Telroth> azeurus pulls well over 5MB/sec
<Hawkwind> ccherrett: I am now
<ccherrett> Hawkwind: hey man hows it going?
<Hawkwind> Good good, just relaxing and watching some tv
<ccherrett> mistik1 told me you were here
<Hawkwind> Yep, I'm always here now :)
<ccherrett> Hawkwind: I am just going to install kubuntu for a friend
<Zamboulie> there are no linux drivers for an audigy 2????!??!!?!?
<ccherrett> Hawkwind: are you building packages?
<starhawk> hi all
* ccherrett found a mirror with 230kbs
<Hawkwind> ccherrett: Yeppers.  http://SeerOfSouls.com/ubuntu.html
<Hawkwind> ccherrett: Mainly E17 at the moment
<starhawk> I am tring to install wine any help
<Hawkwind> starhawk: Have you tried in #WineHQ where the experts are ?
<ccherrett> Hawkwind: are you in mandriva anymore? I did not see you there?
<Zamboulie> are there any 3rd party linux drivers for my audigy 2?
<Hawkwind> ccherrett: LOL nope.  I don't use the distro, nor am I an op there either
<Hawkwind> ccherrett: I stepped down June 1st when I made a complete switch to Kubuntu
<flaccid> i require darkice to be compiled with lame. unfortunately the default package from the source is not compiled with lame. is there another package or thing i can do to avoid compiling it?
<jake1> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<rcmn> a
<driz> hey guys how do i send a file in Kopete
<driz> ?
<mshade> driz - it's convoluted
<driz> meaning>
<driz> ?
<mshade> hold on, lemme open it up
<driz> ok
<mshade> chat > contacts > *contact name* > send file
<mshade> the menu in the conversation window
<driz> the send file icon is grey
<driz> can't click on it
<mshade> hmm, not sure why
<mshade> is the other person still online?
<driz> ya
<rcmn> what network ?
<driz> AIM
<mshade> it may do NAT-detection or something
<rcmn> yuck i don'tknow then
<driz> AIM on Kopete
<driz>  NAT-detection?
<rcmn> i have evrything but aim sorry can't check
<driz> oh ok
<Zamboulie> quick question
<Eleaf> ah
<Zamboulie> i downloaded teamspeak server and i want to know how do i run the server
* flaccid watches macgyver in german
<Zamboulie> whats the command for an executable
<rcmn> ./teamspeak
<rcmn> attend je regarde chez moi
<Zamboulie> its the teamspeak server
<Zamboulie> i try to cd into it then run it and it says permission denied
<Darkkish> i just installed tightvnc
<pestilence> in breezy, my touchpad would scroll when i dragged down the right side of it...in dapper it no longer does this.  how do i get this back?
<Eleaf> is it tight Darkkish ?
<Darkkish> and i can't figure out where it installed to
<Darkkish> >.<
<skavenge> dpkg -L packagename will tell you where everythign went
<Darkkish> thanks
<rcmn> it's teamspeak_server
<Darkkish> what?
<Darkkish> no its tightvncserver
<mshade> Darkkish, kde has its own vnc server by the way
<Darkkish> yeah but tightvnc rocks
<Darkkish> i'll show you why later
<rcmn> darkkish not talking to u
<mshade> Darkkish, yeah but tightvnc won't run on your current session :)
<Darkkish> rcmn, it was what i needed too :p
<Darkkish> er
<Darkkish> oh nvm >.<
<rcmn> ] -|
<phil_> ironfroggy: speak french
<rcmn> hey zamboulie did u make it ?
<rcmn> ouai
<Zamboulie> no
<Zamboulie> how do i do that
<ironfroggy> say what?
<Zamboulie> like make ./server_linux?
<rcmn> are u trying from local drive ?
<Zamboulie> yes
<Zamboulie> http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=tutorial_b
<Zamboulie> the commands are different
<rcmn> try sudo ./server_linux
<Zamboulie> and i dont know if you have to make another account just to run it
<Zamboulie> i think i can do it on my regular user
<rcmn> u should
<rcmn> don;t run at root
<rcmn> just for testing
<rcmn> yep creat the user
<rcmn> where does it fail ?
<rcmn> ./teamspeak2_server_startscript start
<Zamboulie> thats not the filename though
<Zamboulie> i accidently got the beta
<Zamboulie> i'll do this tomorrow
<rcmn> u have to give teamspeak the right to execute it
<Zamboulie> i'm supposed to be in bed
<Zamboulie> ok
<Zamboulie> well i'm out for the night
<Zamboulie> bye
<rcmn> bye
<oisacx> Thanks for the tip for knetworkled, I've tried it, but I got message about missing packages... I searched the net and found about knemo, and it seems to be working nice now.
<jake1> uh oh!! i need help
<oisacx> go for itjake
<jake1> i just followed all the directions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and i got as far asSetting up your chroot with debootstrap
<jake1> and now i'm lost
<stahnma> can anyone help me configure xorg for dual monitors?
<stahnma> I have done it many times before, but am having problems on kubuntu
<rioux602> hello
<jake1> sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 dapper /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<jake1>  --arch i386
<jake1> but it says "no such script --arch"
<rioux602> Someone can help me configuring a network printer ?
<ironfroggy> any suggest how i can set up hostnames on a local network with changing IPs?
<jake1> riouz602: TCP/IP or something elese
<jake1> else*
<jake1> i just did my first today without any problems
<ironfroggy> my router keeps changing my boxes' IPs
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas just set static ips for my local lan machines.
<rcmn> me too
<jake1> probably cuz you are leasing your IP
<oisacx> can't help you on this one
<rcmn> just set that on ur router
<rcmn> what router do u have ?
<Dr_Willis> actually my router also seems to rember which machine got what ip - when using dhcp. and tends to give them the same ip back
<begleysm> Mortice: Thanks for the compile... got through the instructions but still couldnt get it to work... then I remembered I had a wireless card installed too.  I disabled the wired NIC and enabled the wireless and it worked instantly hehe... guess I'll just use wireless for kubuntu :)
<mshade> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<jake1> anyone have any ideas what i did wrong
<ironfroggy_> ugh stupid router. anyway, again, how do i configure static IPs and does it require anything configured on my router?
<jake1> has anyone going chroot working???????
<jake1> got*
<jake1> ironfroggy_ there should be something about leasing
<rcmn> foggy what is ur router
<jake1> change it to forever
<Darkkish> still havn
<Darkkish> have not figured out how to open it
<Darkkish> vnc
<sorush20> vnc?
<Darkkish> tight vnc
<sorush20> can anyone help me with sharing files/folders with two kubuntu machines.. I'm assuming I need nfs , then right click non the files and the folder to share then edit the sharing..
<sorush20> now how do I access the file and folder from the other computer aka remote location..
<sorush20> and how do I make sure there is an nfs server now running, does there need to be one running?
<mshade> sorush20, you can use scp, if you have ssh enabled
<Darkkish> k i have a feeling it didn't install
<Darkkish> at all
<sorush20> mshade:
<sorush20> mshade: why would I prefer that ?
<mshade> try konqueror... fish://username@192.168.X.X
<mshade> sorush20, just a simple no-setup solution
<jake1> ok can someone assist me in getting chroot to work
<jake1> the websites instructions suxk ass
<jake1> suck*
<Hawkwind> !nfs
<jake1> they are not helping at all
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<flaccid> i need to force install a package w/ dpkg
<flaccid> what switch should i use
<sorush20> Hawkwind: this how to is not using the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo, gui that comes with kde to setup file sharing..
<Hawkwind> flaccid: You could try dpkg --force-help
<Hawkwind> sorush20: You don't need some silly GUI
<flaccid> thanks
<flaccid> --ignore-depends worked
<Hawkwind> sorush20: You edit the /etc/exports file on the box that has the stuff you want to view.  Mount it on the box you are on and then go to that directory. No GUI needed
<ironfroggy_> my router has no "forever" setting for leases
<ironfroggy_> it has a number of minutes
<ironfroggy_> 0 stands in for 1 day
<Hawkwind> You don't need to set anything on your router for internal static
<Hawkwind> Atleast I don't
<ironfroggy_> how would i set this up for a wireless interface?
<ironfroggy_> because i dont want to have a static IP for all networks, just mine.
<sorush20> Hawkwind: what is the point of all this then?
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22696.
<Hawkwind> sorush20: I guess to setup NFS.  But editing one single file, restarting NFS, mounting the directory of your choice is pretty darn simple IMO.  I don't need some GUI app to do that for me when it takes less than 2 minutes
<rioux602> How can I edit the smb.conf... it tells me i cant save the file.. like if it's being used.. but i closed samba
<sorush20> do I really have to mount?
<jake1>  when i am in a building that i know has wireless and i scan for the network how come it doesn't show up
<sorush20> will konqueror mount if for me?
<TheHighChild> rioux602: You editing as root?
<rioux602> yeah
<jake1> is there some weird network configuration thing i need to do?
<ironfroggy_> instead of static IPs, can i just do something so that each box can lookup the IP of the others by hostname?
<ironfroggy_> run a local DNS i guess?
<introp> jake1: does the network require a security key to log in (it may have its broadcast disabled, and you need to key to see it)?
<Hawkwind> sorush20: You have to mount it to view it.  Without mounting it you can't view anything
<jake1> introp: no it shows up on other computers when i scan though
<jake1> the scanning does not work no matter where i am
<rioux602> TheHighChild: yes
<jake1> it does pick up routers though that i am connected to
<jake1> well that i have configured in my network settings
<TheHighChild> rioux602: Sorry man, that was my only suggestion. Just wanted to make sure. Sorry I have to go
<jake1> if i type in 'any' as the ssid in network settings would that do it?
<rioux602> ok thanks anyways
<introp> jake1: I've not had that problem with the Wireless Assistant.
<jake1> i'm using swscanner
<jake1> wireless assistant doesn't even work for me
<jake1> for some odd reason
<jake1> it always quits on me
<jake1> when it opens up
<sorush20> what is the syntax for mounting..
<rioux602> Someone can tell me how to edit SMB.CONF  ?
<introp> jake1: I've had one machine that had trouble with the wireless assistant, but I set it up under System Settings (Network), specifying the SSID, WEP key, etc., and it worked.  I think this problem is beyond me.  Sorry.
<mshade> jake1, what kind of wireless card?
<sorush20> I got it..
<jake1> Lucent Technologies
<jake1> Silver
<jake1> i tried a bunch of cards
<flaccid> how can i work out which /dev/device my soundcard/alsa is using?
<jake1> and it doesn't work no matter what
<introp> rioux602: 'sudo -e smb.conf' or 'sudo vi smb.conf' .. whatever your favorite editor is.
<rioux602> ok thx
<jake1> i haven't changed my ssid at all in network settings...... i was thinking of changing it to 'any'
<jake1> cuz i thought that might work
<sorush20> that nfs wiki on ubunt is not for beginners..
<sorush20> do I need to setup nis?
<rioux602> humhum... my password doesn't work anymore O.o
<Darkkish> how do i install an RPM?
<ironfroggy> ok can anyone point me towards material about getting local hostnames resolved dynamically?
<introp> ironfroggy: do you need them to resolve everywhere, or is manually mapping them to static IPs sufficient?
<rioux602> i changed my "user_name" for "root" and my password doesn't work anymore... what can i do ?
<ironfroggy> the problem is that the IPs change, so i cant map them manually.
<introp> One word: bind -- I've not had to set it up in ages, though.
<rioux602> how can i find my pass :(
<mshade> rioux602, what did u do exactly?
<rioux602> i went in the user panel
<rioux602> and i changed my username for "root"
<mshade> you mean, you renamed your user to root?
<rioux602> yep
<mshade> :S
<mshade> ok
<mshade> uh...
<mshade> open a terminal
<rioux602> done :)
<mshade> whoami
<rioux602> root
<mshade> gahh
<mshade> ok
<mshade> su - yourusername
<rioux602> su - root ?
<rioux602> ?
<mshade> no
<mshade> su - youroldusername
<rioux602> unidentified user
<mshade> heh
<mshade> ok
<mshade> you need to edit /etc/passwd and you will probably find two entries for root
<mshade> change the second one back to your old username
<mshade> then logout and log back in as your old username
<rioux602> ok
<mshade> that should fix ya
<rioux602> let's see
<sorush20> okay.. no I'm stuck sudo mount 192.168.1.102:/home /home/nfs
<sorush20> its dosen't work
<rioux602> access denied
<rioux602> can't set me to"read and write"
<rioux602> I can only read
<mshade> use sudo
<mshade> sudo kate /etc/passwd
<rioux602> ok
<mshade> or sudo nano /etc/passwd etc
<rioux602> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<josef> hai everybody
<introp> Would usermod let you change your own login without having to sudo?
<mshade> introp, i don't know.
<josef> does everbody know a program that comvert mp3 to ogg vobis
<introp> rioux602: type 'id -u'
<mshade> rioux602, unfortunately, i'm a slackware guy -- i dont' know how ubuntu has its sudo stuff set up well enought to help much further.  what you need to do is change your name back to your username in /etc/passwd though
<rioux602> 1000
<josef> does everbody know a program that convert mp3 to ogg vobis
<introp> rioux602: Okay.  Now try 'sudo -u 1000 kate /etc/passwd' -- it may be that two 'root' usernames are confusing it, so we're using your UID.
<introp> doh
<introp> nevermind.  Smack me.
<mshade> josef, i would use mencoder
<rioux602> sudo: no passwd entry for 1000!
<mshade> heh
<introp> Time to go to sleep.  Brain not worky.
<mshade> wow
<josef> mshade  mencoder thanks i have to try it
<mshade> josef, keep in mind though -- it's never good to convert between lossy formats
<rioux602> i think i better... smash it over the wall and return on windows.. :'(
<ccherrett> I am getting device I/O erros on hda messages when trying my first install of kubuntu. Any ideas?
<sorush20> could someone help please?
<mshade> rioux602, we might try booting you into recovery mode
<mshade> you need a root shell to edit /etc/passwd
<rioux602> ok so i reboot in recovery ?
<rioux602> brb
<ccherrett> anyone have I/O errors on install?
<mshade> ccc, only when i have a bad hard drive
<mshade> or cDrom
<mshade> or CD
<ccherrett> mshade: I have tried multiple CDROMS
<mshade> multiple drives or CDs?
<ccherrett> in windows there was BSoD everywhere
<ccherrett> multiple CD drives
<mshade> could be your hard drive controller going bad
<ccherrett> is that internal to the drive?
<ccherrett> anyway to test it?
<neddiW> does anyone know if this is available for Kubuntu 6.06? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=volume.png
<hivemind> Anyone know how I can activate the international keyboard? I need to type accents for french.
<mshade> ccherrett, i meant your IDE host adaptor.  controller is an ambiguous term.
<hivemind> With dead keys, and whatnot
<mshade> it's ony our motherboard
<Hawkwind> neddiW: No.  That's only in Edgy
<ccherrett> mshade: that would suck
<ccherrett> could it be bad sectors on the drive?
<mshade> ccherrett, not likely
<mshade> drives know how to route around those now
<neddiW> Hawkwind, ok thanx :) let's wait for Edgy then lol
<neddiW> Hawkwind, is there something like it for Dapper? kubuntu
<Hawkwind> neddiW: AFAIK no there isn't
<ironfroggy> what could i look at if videos play at very low framerates at fullscreen?
<neddiW> Hawkwind, ok thanks!
<Adore> hello
<Adore> i need help please
<Adore> i want to open this files   wmv
<Adore> What program i will install?
<stealg> how can i enter in super user in kubuntu i cant know the password
<ironfroggy> stealg: use sudo to run individual commands
<stealg> tnks
<jedi__> how do i switch channels
* Jucato whistles...
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Behave yourself while I'm away.  I'm heading to bed :P
<Jucato> aw...
<Jucato> any news from abattoir?
<Hawkwind> Nope not tonight
<Jucato> ah ok...
<Adore> i asked for help
<digivore> Transparency usually takes up alot of system resources right?
<Jucato> good night Hawkwind! :)
<Adore> i want to poen this media files   wmv.
<Adore> which program i will install?
<Jucato> digivore: depends, if you mean transparency using composite managers
<Adore> help me please
<Jucato> Adore: you need the w32codecs
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Adore> Really!!!!
<Jucato> follow the instructions in that RestrictedFormats page
<josef> hai jucato
<Jucato> unless you're on a 64-bit system?
<Jucato> hi josef!
<CVirus> Adore: for gosh's sakes ... read all this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Jucato> rawr
<Jucato> :)
<Adore> Thanks
<josef> jucato I manage to install theora thru the adep installer without installing manually
<Jucato> ogg theora?
<CVirus> gtg
<josef> jucato not ogg but the for the wmv
<Jucato> oh?
<Jucato> ah you used the PLF repositories, perhaps
<Adore> i downloading the file
<josef> jucato its already made i think for kubuntu.
<calcmandan> hello folks
<Jucato> it's an unofficial repository, btw
<Adore> it's  w32codecs
<Adore> when it will be on desktop
<Adore> What can i do after that?
<josef> jucato but something else i want to convert mp3 to ogg what is the name of the program...
<Jucato> Adore: ok, then just right-click on that .deb file then select "Kubuntu Package Menu" then "Install Package"
<Jucato> mp32ogg, I think
<Adore> Thanks
<josef> jucato its the name mp32ogg right
<Jucato> that's what I said... but I'm not sure :)
<josef> jucato ok then how about DVD to convert to mpeg is there a program too or not sorry for asking to much
<Jucato> josef: that I don't know. I don't have a DVD-ROM so I haven't checked that one out
<Telroth_Plushie|> josef, there is a program, i can't think of it off the top of my head though
<Telroth_Plushie|> check out mplayer and xine
<josef> jucato ok thanks
<Telroth_Plushie|> i think they have cli paramaters for converting
<calcmandan> just a question, i'm just really curious.  there is an antivirus suite for linux, among all other os's, called f-prot.  now, is this really necessary?  please tell me it's not.
<josef> telroth ok i check it out the xine and mplayer thanks
<Telroth_Plushie|> calcmandan, that is both yes and no
<Telroth_Plushie|> my sister can use av and a firewall and get a virus
<Jucato> calcmandan: not really necessary, but it wouldn't hurt having one either, but probably more for scanning e-mail attachments than for yourself
<calcmandan> telroth thank you.  um, i'm aware that there are viruses in emails it is a good idea to scan for in case you reply to people in windows...
<Telroth_Plushie|> i've run windows without firewalls or antivirus for two years
<Telroth_Plushie|> in short, it depends on how you do stuff as a user
<Jucato> Telroth_Plushie|: how ever did you survive? :)
<Jucato> j/k
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jucato, i just did, never got a virus
<calcmandan> telroth but there can't be very many viruses written for linux that is really much of a concern is there?  my thought has been that linux is safe from general worry.
<Telroth_Plushie|> my habits online were simply clean
<Jucato> Telroth_Plushie|: same here. until my sister used my PC....
<josef> I didnt use AV  on my windows important is you know where the email came from...
<Telroth_Plushie|> calcmandan, it's not viruses that you need to worry about
<Jucato> months of hard work keeping my PC immaculately clean... down the drain
<Telroth_Plushie|> there's much nastier things called rootkits
<Telroth_Plushie|> they are for the most part more rare
<calcmandan> right, i'm aware about rootkits.  but are there rootkits really written for linux that doesn't require a root password?
<Jucato> josef: but that's not 100% accurate. If someone you know forwarded you an attachment that was infected...
<Telroth_Plushie|> uh, the whole point of a rootkit is that it doesn't need a password
<Jucato> :)
<ccherrett> mshade: I installed a new drive and the install proceeded
<calcmandan> i thought it did, at least for linux.
<calcmandan> or *nix
<Telroth_Plushie|> it gets around the root password so the hacker can access the system
<Telroth_Plushie|> the point of a rootkit is to allow easy reentry for a hacker after he's gotten in a system
<Telroth_Plushie|> they also wipe logs in an effort to make them undetectable
<Telroth_Plushie|> some even patch into the kernel and remove their files from directory listings
<josef> jucato yes its thru... but you can recognize on the hidden extension like file.doc.exe
<ccherrett> the desktop iso is also the install cd or just a live cd?
<josef> jucato yes its true... but you can recognize on the hidden extension like file.doc.exe sorry
<Telroth_Plushie|> for the most part, it's just knowing what you system should be doing or shouldn't be doing
<Jucato> ccherrett: Desktop CD/ISO is a Live CD + a graphical installer
<ccherrett> Jucato: can I use it to do a full install?
<calcmandan> i understand how the kernel is affected by rootkits, and how they are relatively impossible to detect in windows at least.  is this something to be threatened about in linux?
<Telroth_Plushie|> calcmandan, yes.
<Telroth_Plushie|> for example, when I started finding "find /" running from my "nobody" account, i figured it was about time to reinstall linux
<Jucato> ccherrett: yep
<Telroth_Plushie|> calcmandan, rootkits are actually associated more with *nix than they are windows
* Jucato reminds himself to learn how to setup firewalls soon...
<ccherrett> so the install icon on the desktop will do the install?
<Telroth_Plushie|> yes ccherrett
<Jucato> ccherrett: yes
<ccherrett> this has gotten too easy
<Jucato> :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> :)
<ccherrett> wow
<Telroth_Plushie|> i think mine installed in about 10 minutes
<ccherrett> so much for redhat 7.3
<Jucato> ccherrett: word of warning: it won't give you an option where to install GRUB
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jucato, that's one thing i found cool
<Telroth_Plushie|> it didn't overwrite my current grub install
<Telroth_Plushie|> it just added itself
<ccherrett> I just need mbr
<ccherrett> where does it install to
<Jucato> actually it just overwrites whatever is on MBR
<Telroth_Plushie|> mine wasn't overwritten o.o
<Jucato> but it does a good job of detecting other OS's though
<Telroth_Plushie|> unless it went through my old menu.lst and pulled the entries (i had customized names that it is still using)
<ccherrett> cool
<Jucato> hm... it probably did.
<Jucato> it's not something a beginner/regular user would worry about, though. that's probably why they did it that way
<Telroth_Plushie|> calcmandan, the answer to your question is rootkits are as much of a worry as viruses are on windows. However, good security practices (don't load ssh on start, don't have passwordless accounts, disable root, etc) will keep the hackers at bay
<Jucato> something like "for more options, use the Alternate Install CD"
<Telroth_Plushie|> right
<Jucato> at least you won't have to worry about root accounts in Kubuntu :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> why not?
<Telroth_Plushie|> it's there
<Telroth_Plushie|> sudo password root
<Jucato> it's disabled by default
<Telroth_Plushie|> hacker does that and root is unlocked
<Jucato> unless you do that
<Telroth_Plushie|> then he just uses root
<Telroth_Plushie|> because he knows you don't, you always sudo
<Telroth_Plushie|> he knows you'll never check that it's still locked when you sudo
* Jucato prefers to use the term "cracker"
* Telroth_Plushie| agrees with Jucato's preference, but has a habit of using mainstream terms
<Telroth_Plushie|> night all
<Jucato> heh night!
<Jucato> wow, there's a GTK/GNOME app named dkop, while there's a KDE technology called dcop :)
<nidal> hi all ! Is there any way to restrict the cpu usage by a specific user in linux ?
<Adore_> i need help please
<Telroth_Plushie|> there is, but i'm not the one to ask about specifics
<Telroth_Plushie|> yes Adore?
<Adore_> i download the source folder
<Jucato> source folder for?
<Adore_> and i don't know how can i install it
<Adore_> there are two folders
<Telroth_Plushie|> names?
* Jucato thought Telroth_Plushie|  was going to sleep...
<Adore_> wiat please
<Telroth_Plushie|> i'm trying too :/
<Jucato> Adore_: source folder for what?
<Adore_> w32codecs_20060611.orig.tar.gz
<Telroth_Plushie|> all these people keep asking for help, and i can't say no :P
<Jucato> Adore_: not that
<Adore_> w32codecs_20060611-1plf1.diff.gz
<crimsun> nidal: sure. PAM's limits.conf or bash's ulimit.
<Telroth_Plushie|> oh, Adore apt-get install w32codecs didn't work ?
<crimsun> and/or, rather
<Jucato> Adore_: the instructions specifically said: w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<Adore_> i don't try yet
<Telroth_Plushie|> try with apt-get first
<Adore_> ok
<Adore_> thanks M.r
<Jucato> Telroth_Plushie|:  apt-get?
<Telroth_Plushie|> it's the simplest and has the least likelyhood of breaking your system
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jucato, the package manager
<Adore_> aha
<Adore_> ok
<Telroth_Plushie|> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Telroth_Plushie|> on command line
<Jucato> Telroth_Plushie|: not unless she has extra unofficial repositories
<Adore_> Thank you very much
<Jucato> heh that won't work...
* Jucato will wait for when Adore_ comes back and says apt-get didn't find w32codecs....
<Adore_> Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<Jucato> told yah
<Jucato> :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> hey, i just got off of the official debian repos
<Telroth_Plushie|> they had it there :P
<Jucato> Adore_: go to this web sitte: http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/
<Adore_> Thanks
<Jucato> Telroth_Plushie|: since when did we include the debian repos by default?
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jucato, nono
<Jucato> Adore_: then download the file named w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<Telroth_Plushie|> the distro i was running up until 4 hours ago
<Adore_> ok
<Telroth_Plushie|> elive
<Telroth_Plushie|> uses the official debian repos
<Jucato> Telroth_Plushie|: we don't have that in Ubuntu
<Telroth_Plushie|> i know that
<Jucato> we use the official Ubuntu repos, which does not have w32codecs
<Telroth_Plushie|> but i don't know what the exact package differences are
<Telroth_Plushie|> see, i didn't know it doesn't have w32codecs
<Jucato> :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> :P
<Telroth_Plushie|> it had kvirce and eclipse and azureus and everything else i've installed so far
<Telroth_Plushie|> :P
<Jucato> that's Debian... :)
<Adore_> i like this room and these people
<calcmandan> that's just a bummer man. :(
<Adore_> when i need help they help me
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jucato, no, i'm saying ubuntu has had all the same packages that i've install so far
<Telroth_Plushie|> all the ones i'm used to having on my official debian system
<Jucato> except for w32codecs, and some DVD stuff..
<Telroth_Plushie|> right
<calcmandan> telroth: thanks for the replies, i had to run to the living room to eat a hot dinner.  so.  it's really a bummer that I have to be on top of it all in linux.  i mean, above setting things up securely.
<Telroth_Plushie|> libdvdcss i'm sure
<Jucato> yep
<Telroth_Plushie|> calcmandan, it's not all that hard, just common sense
<Telroth_Plushie|> and a lot of things are one-time things
<draik> Hello Jucato
<draik> Good morning
<Jucato> draik: ye hi!
<Telroth_Plushie|> like disabling startup scripts that can open security holes
<draik> sorry, afternoon
<Jucato> draik: I was up until 2:30am...
<MrBrizzio> does anyone know about configuring IP Filters on a router?
<Telroth_Plushie|> it's midnight here
<Telroth_Plushie|> :P
<Telroth_Plushie|> MrBrizzio, i can't help you there
<Jucato> Telroth_Plushie|: CST?
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jucato, yes
<Jucato> heh.
<draik> MrBrizzio, do you mean Port Forwarding to IPs?
<calcmandan> well, i don't have passwordless accounts, i do use sudo of course, i do have ssh-agent running.  i suppose i should not have that running at login
<MrBrizzio> draik, I have a Buffalo Router, and I got Port Forwarding working on the NAT page, but I have aURL that points at my network and I can't hit that URL
<MrBrizzio> I don't know how to allow echo or bounce back requests
<draik> sorry, can't help
<MrBrizzio> is that something you would do in IP Filters?
<obf213> i dont know if it is just me but firefox has been sucking alot recently
<Telroth_Plushie|> obf213, how so?
<obf213> it claims to load pages but the original page is sitll there and the links are active and everything
<obf213> so il click on a link, the top of the page will change to the nameof the link or w/e the status bar will go to thelike 75 percent, then real quikc to finish and nothing has even changed
<obf213> the orignial page is stilll there it was almost rediculous today
<obf213> i kept onhavingto go to konqueror
<obf213> which worked flawelessly for the most part
<obf213> can anyone explain the dynamic ram on kubuntu
<obf213> when i log its like 200mb
<obf213> ten like 3 hrs later its 800 m b
<Jucato> dynamic RAM?
<Telroth_Plushie|> obf213, i think you mean swap
<obf213> dynamic as it it changes
<obf213> no i mean ram.
<Jucato> all ram changes...
<obf213> all the time, like taht
<Telroth_Plushie|> where are you getting these reports?
<obf213> htop
<obf213> or my widget
<obf213> they give the same report
<Telroth_Plushie|> htop isn't installed on my machine
<Telroth_Plushie|> what does "free -h" say ?
<Jucato> maybe he meant top
<Jucato> Telroth_Plushie|: there's no -h option in free
<Telroth_Plushie|> err, free -m
<obf213> 14
<Telroth_Plushie|> it's df that takes a -h option
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> :)
<obf213> 987 used
<obf213> 14 free
<Telroth_Plushie|> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Telroth_Plushie|> Mem:           757        734         23          0         22        494
<Jucato> obf213: that's how Linux manages RAM/memory
<Telroth_Plushie|> from that
<Telroth_Plushie|> i have 757 total mb of ram
<Telroth_Plushie|> 734 is used by the system
<Telroth_Plushie|> 23 mb aren't being used
<obf213> ok, but if you log of and log back on, the 734 should go down right?
<Telroth_Plushie|> no
<Jucato> obf213: why do you want it to go down?
<Telroth_Plushie|> yous ee
<obf213> jw why so much is used up
<Telroth_Plushie|> 494 mb of that 734 is disk cache
<Telroth_Plushie|> ram is much faster than harddrives
<Jucato> it's how Linux handles/manages RAM
<Telroth_Plushie|> so when you open a file
<obf213> ok
<Telroth_Plushie|> it keeps a copy in ram
<Telroth_Plushie|> that way if you open it again
<Telroth_Plushie|> it can pull it from ram
<Telroth_Plushie|> and doesn't have to use the (slow) harddrive
<obf213> i c
<Telroth_Plushie|> if you log out, 494 would still be used
<Jucato> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<Telroth_Plushie|> because it doesn't dump cache when you log out
<Telroth_Plushie|> the other 300 would be freed though
<Jucato> might want to take a quick look at that link
<Jucato> (it's from ubotu...)
<obf213> yeah..
<Telroth_Plushie|> because it's in use by applications that would exit and stop using the memory on logout
<obf213> hey ill check it out thanks
<Telroth_Plushie|> if all the memory is in use and an application requests more, linux finds the oldest cache files and removes them to make more room
<Jucato> (or uses swap...)
<Telroth_Plushie|> so while that 494 is actually in use, it's also available for an application if it needs it
<Telroth_Plushie|> swap is like virtual memory
<Telroth_Plushie|> it uses your harddrive like a peice of ram ^^
<Jucato> swap is virtual memory :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> shush you, it's 12:31 at night here, i have to get up in 6 hours
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> better turn of that monitor of yours then :)
* Telroth_Plushie| hugs all goog night and leaves :P
<Telroth_Plushie|> *good
<Jucato> goog night! :)
<poseidon> That's interesting.... I crashed firefox by search for 'elgooG' in gmail.........
<Jucato> poseidon: reproducible? or a one time thing?
<poseidon> One-time thing. Probably shouldn't have even said anything :b
<Jucato> aw shucks
<Jucato> it would be nice though :)
<plugs> how do i unmount a drive from the command line?
<Jucato> sudo umount <mount point>
<Jucato> or  sudo umount <device>
<plugs> okay cool. i just got 'not mounted'. my problem is my cd drive, when i changed cds it asked me what to do, the 'open in new window, etc' box and i said cancel and it isnt appearing in storage media
<flake> how can i keep from having to insert my ubuntu cd every time i update or install something from the package manager
<plugs> i tried to mount it and it says it's already mounted or busy
<Jucato> you don't have to mount CD's
<plugs> i'll try inserting a different cd
<Jucato> flake: edit your sources.list and remove the line that says "deb cdrom......."
<flake> ok
<Jucato> flake: need instructions on how to do that?
<flake> maybe where the file lies
<flake>   /etc  would have to look
<Jucato> flake: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> or you could just do it from Adept
<flake> thank you
<ccherrett> I install kubuntu with user dennis and password then tried to login and it does not let me in. So I booted into the Live CD and mounted my drive and went to etc/passwd adn I don't see dennis
<Jared777> Is there a program to merge 2 partitions in Linux? Tried QTparted and it doesn't allow it
<ccherrett> does the Live CD use /dev/hda?
<ccherrett> Am I missing something here?
<plugs> how do i configure grub?
<Jucato> plugs: what do you mean by "configure"?
<plugs> well hmm
<Jucato> ?
<plugs> i added a second hard drive and i want grub to see it and give me the choice of booting from the too
<plugs> two*
<Jucato> basically you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jucato> but making the entries/options to boot from that new hard drive might be a bit complicated
<Jucato> what's installed in that 2nd hard drive, btw?
<plugs> windows '~'
<plugs> xp
<Jucato> ah
<plugs> is there a way i can reinstall it and have it configure itself?
<Admiral_Chicago> plugs, no windows sucks
<Jucato> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> and can't write a MBR
<Jucato> I guess you have to add it manually? I'm not sure of a shortcut...
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, note those are two different ideas, related but different
<plugs> allright i'll see what i can do
<plugs> i wish there was a way to do flash in linux
<plugs> not counting wine
<Admiral_Chicago> plugs, we all do
<plugs> =] 
<Admiral_Chicago> we have to wait until "early 2007"
<flake> any data i create, eg user data, should be saved under my /home/<user> directory?
<flake> kind of an obvious question i guess
<Admiral_Chicago> flake, yes
<Jucato> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> ~ is also /home/<user>
<flake> under windows, i save files everywhere
<Admiral_Chicago> so if you ever see something that says ~/.kde or something
<Admiral_Chicago> thats what that means
<Admiral_Chicago> flake, windows saves filse everywhere to
<Admiral_Chicago> like temporary files... linux has /tmp
<Admiral_Chicago> and thats all you need
<Jucato> flake: not really. by default, Windows would save your files in you user's directory/folder too
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, note he said I and not windows
<Jucato> I'm not done yet typing the follow up sentence Admiral_Chicago
<Jucato> I'm not exactly a fast typer like you...
<Jucato> :(
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, haha. switch to dvorak
<Jucato> nvm
* Jucato is just going away...
<flake> true - came from a dos background, found it hard to convert to windows and be happy
<Admiral_Chicago> flake, yea i enjoy the KDE GUI much more
<plugs> grub is confusing m
<Admiral_Chicago> plugs, i can't help, i don't do much grub stuff
<ccherrett> anyone ever experienced their user not being entered by the install
<flake> i'm glad ea finally released 1.4, now to test the pos
<flake> goin chink and redneck huntin
<flake> and isblahisblahala huntin too
<flake> - counting down the days until quakewars et
<plugs> flake what are you freakin talking about
<plugs> oh he's gone
<Jucato> heh
<plugs> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thyko> is there such a thing as 'apt-get --reconfigure -a'?
<Jucato> er.. dpkg --configure -a
<Jucato> or "apt-get install -f" I think, but I'm not sure
<thyko> dpkg-reconfigure insists it cant find strict.pm :(
<thyko> and its right there in its path
<Jucato> dpkg-reconfigure?
<thyko> got it from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7103.html
<Jucato> what are you trying to do, btw?
<thyko> i ran clearlinks and it fakt up my system
<thyko> the automatic usb-stic detection among other things no longer works
<Jucato> did you upgrade to KDE 3.5.4?
<thyko> i'm hoping by doing this i will have it working normally again
<thyko> no
<Jucato> I don't think that dpkg-reconfigure is the proper way to do it though. but I have no idea about clearlinks, so...
<thyko> Jucato: well just dont run it as root
<Jucato> I'll keep that in mind...
<thyko> i dont know why they would put a prog in there that ruins your sys without warning
<Jucato> maybe it's just used improperly...
<thyko> its supposed to clear dead symbolic links, but it does other stuff too
<thyko> Jucato: check out the man page, see whether theres a way to use it improperly
<Jucato> ah cleanlinks?
<Jucato> hmm let me see
<Jucato> "A message will be printed upon encountering each dangling symlink and empty directory."
<evilredhed> should i be able to dual boot between kubuntu and slax?
<evilredhed> on the same hd partition?
<Jucato> not on the same partition
<thyko> Jucato: true
<Jucato> on the same hd, on different partitions
<Jucato> thyko: so you were asked to confirm before removing the dangling symlink?
<evilredhed> cool tx
<thyko> nop
<thyko> 'without warning' remember?
<Jucato> well, probably if you're root... but I can't see anything in the man page about "without warning"...
<thyko> that was my way of putting it
<Jucato> anyway... it might have removed something from the /media directory?
<thyko> and about 10 entries in etc/init.d/
<chris_> so, I have a question. if I were to do a server install with the alternate disc and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop...would that be the same as a straight up kubuntu installation?
<AegeanLinux> chris_: somewhat
<chris_> basically, im looking to do a very minimal kde install...
<Jucato> chris_: if you want a very very minimal kde install, just install kde-core instead
<Jucato> server install + x-windows-system-core + kde-core
<chris_> so just apt-get install kde-core
<AegeanLinux> chris_: sudo apt-get install kde-base
<chris_> ?
<chris_> thanks
<Jucato> well, kdebase is even smaller than kde-core
<AegeanLinux> that will install nothing except for the K menu and a few basic apps
<AegeanLinux> don't forget to install Adapt if you want to do admin from a GUI ;)
<Jucato> ryanakca: hi
<Jucato> (or Synaptic...)
<AegeanLinux> synaptic == Gnome no ?
<Jucato> but works well on KDE as well
<AegeanLinux> true, but doesn't 'fit in'
<Jucato> you have a choice of package managers: Adept, KPackage, Synaptic
<Jucato> you can easily make it "fit in" ifyou're only talking about appearances...
<AegeanLinux> Fit in as in KDE exclusive environment :)
<AegeanLinux> no GTK2 or GTK installed :)
<Jucato> ok, if you mean it that way...
<AegeanLinux> Not that I don't like Gnome
<Jucato> hm.. actually... Adept is dependent on app-install-data... which is a GNOME thing (AFAIK)
<AegeanLinux> well, I don't
<AegeanLinux> but, KDE is better :P
<AegeanLinux> I thought it was freedesktop.org
<bele> Hi everyone, I'm having problems with firefox: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22704
<AegeanLinux> Gamin (a fam replacement) is also a Gnome thing
<chris_> so, server install + "sudo apt-get install x-windows-system-core kde-base" would be the most minimal kde install?
<AegeanLinux> I mean all things that depend on gtk2 / gtk gnome :P
<Jucato> chris_: kdebase is the most minimal, but I think kde-core is better...
<chris_> Jucato: better?
<Jucato> you can check what kdebase installs versus what kde-core installs by typing "apt:/" in Konqueror
<evilredhed> bele: i found a file that automated the install process, let me see if i can dig up where i found it
<evilredhed> not to sure what all that jargon means
<bele> evilredhed: Thanks, but firefox kind of works
<bioticpro> how do you auto scroll webpages in konq?
<bele> evilredhed: It is already installed here .. it just outputs these error messages
<evilredhed> bele: sweet. im a total noob but try to help people anyway cuz im an idiot
<chris_> Jucato: I dont have access to konqeror. any idea on the difference?
<bele> evilredhed: Thanks anyway :)
<Jucato> bioticpro: it's enabled by default
<ryan_> whats the major differences between KDE and Gnome
<Jucato> chris_: you can try apt-cache show kde-core and apt-cache show kdebase
<bioticpro> Jucato: ok, maybe what Im thinking of is something different... how do you make the page start scrolling up or down without having to keep a button pressed?
<Jucato> bioticpro: with the mouse?
<bioticpro> yeah, or keyboard.. whatever, just a way to start it scrolling and adjust the speed
<bioticpro> I miss that feature from windows, where you could click the middle mouse wheel and bring up that little 4 arrow icon for scrolling
<Jucato> bioticpro: in Konqueror, go to Settings > Configure Konqueror > Web Behavior
<Jucato> bioticpro: then uncheck "Middle click opens URL in selecction"
<chris_> thanks Jucato
<chris_> appreciate it
<Jucato> :)
<bioticpro> Jucato: Yowsa!
<bioticpro> Ive been using linux for 2 years and wanted to do this...
<bioticpro> thx big time
<Jucato> heh no problem :)
<bioticpro> that should be the default mode... esp for windows converts
<evilredhed> hey is it easy to get spanish installed for the openoffice.org stuff?
<Jucato> ... maybe one day :)
<bioticpro> Jucato: now if only there were a way to set the middle click action for all kde programs
<Jucato> that autoscroll action?
<bele> bioticpro: you know you can also, with keyboard, click shift + down arrow to scroll down the web page ... several clicks to adjust speed
<bioticpro> bele: thats nice also, thx
<Jucato> hehe but that takes a bit of getting used to... I feel like I'm driving a car in an arcade game...
<bele> so true
<Jucato> you have to remember to hold the shift key down when adjusting the speed, but to let it go and press the cursor to stop...
<bioticpro> Jucato: well, also I would like to customize the action for clicking middle mouse button in all of kde/x, like to open a program with it
<Jucato> It also doesn't do auto-reverse :)
<bele> but very nice when your hands are on keyboard :)
<Jucato> ah
<timi> y does wmv look so washed out and terrible on linux
<timi> like totem player and kaffiene
<bele> timi: maybe just adjust brightness and contrast?
<bele> timi: defaults for some reason seem to be "burned"
<timi> bele where do i adjust this
<timi> abbatoir any idea
<diego_cl> hi
<abattoir> timi: !!!
<bele> timi: press button V
<abattoir> timi: long time no see :)
<bele> timi:  in kaffeine
<diego_cl> which is the fastest distro with the best compatibility !??!?!
<abattoir> timi: didnt see your question
<bele> timi: pour avoir video settings
<evilredhed> xubuntu + packaged
<bele> timi: sorry, to have video settings
<timi> yeah its been a while, i think bele's got it but i was wondering why wmv looks so faded out and bright in kaffein and totem
<abattoir> timi: only wmv? or any video?
<timi> wmv,
<timi> i just fixed it the in kaffeine
<diego_cl> evilredhed : are you talking to me?
<timi> thanks bele im going to check the firefox plugin
<evilredhed> diego_cl: lol, yea
<bele> timi: no problem
<diego_cl> evilredhed thanks
<timi> yeah it fixed both of them thanks
<evilredhed> diego_cl: sure man, i hope thats what you were looking for
<calcmandan> hey yall, i screwed up.
<calcmandan> i installed a KDM theme.  Restarted KDE and it gave me an error stating: "theme not usable with authentication method 'Username + password (classic)'  ANyone know a command line method to changing the config file to point to a good theme?
<diego_cl> evilredhed what is packaged ??
<calcmandan> The instruction on the theme page in kde-look.org points to a file that doesn't exist in kubuntu.
<Jucato> calcmandan: edit the file /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc ?
<evilredhed> diego_cl: i misstyped, i meant packages, just download what u need for what u got
<diego_cl> ahhh
<diego_cl> evilredhed: what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu ??
<bioticpro> diego_cl: gnome vs kde as desktop
<evilredhed> diego_cl: as far as i know, kubuntu uses a dif. desktop and there are a couple other software differances
<calcmandan> jucato: thank you.  i have 3 themes in the theme manager.  what line dictates the theme used?
<evilredhed> diego_cl: but the operating sys is the same
<bioticpro> also, ubuntu is far more polished and bugfree than kubuntu
<evilredhed> or it might as well be anyway
<diego_cl> sorry!!!   y mean what us the difference with ubuntu and xubuntu  ! ! !
<Jucato> calcmandan: Theme=/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu <--- default theme
<bioticpro> diego_cl: gnome vs xfce
<bioticpro> as desktop
<diego_cl> ahh
<diego_cl> is there any inconvineance with xfce ?
<diego_cl> is there something worse  ?
<Jucato> well, the new Xfce file manager (Thunar) is still a bit new, and doesn't have that much features yet.
<Jucato> for example, it only got a very basic trash management feature only recently
<calcmandan> kucato: THANK YOU SO MUCH
<Jucato> :)
<calcmandan> jucato: sorry for the misspelling.  I was ripping my hair out.  fior some reason, my favorite distro seems to put the config files where they make sense.
<Jucato> heh :) no problem
<leileilol> hi
<leileilol> i've tried to install kqemu and on the last step i've hit a snag
<leileilol>  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/modules.alias', which is also i
<leileilol> n package linux-image-2.6.15-26-386
<diego_cl> bye!
<leileilol> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu was following this
<leileilol> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/784801
<ccherrett> how do you change the root password in kubuntu?
<ccherrett> it did not prompt me to set it on install
<Jucato> ccherrett: the root user is disabled by default in Kubuntu
<ccherrett> ??
<Jucato> the first user you create can have administrator privileges when needed
<ccherrett> it is prompting me for a password for sudo
<Jucato> when it asks for the Administrator's/root password, you give your password
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ccherrett> ok so the created user has root access
<Jucato> only when using sudo or kdesu
<Jucato> after the job is finished, (or after a few minutes after the job is finished) you lose that access
<ccherrett> ok that worked
<ccherrett> thanks
<ccherrett> why do they do that?
<Jucato> you can read more about sudo in that link
<ccherrett> ok
<Ant1_^> what means semicolons?
<Ant1_^> it's a character?
<Jucato> huh?
<Ant1_^> yes I have found
<Ant1_^> it's ;
<Ant1_^> :)
<Jucato> ah
<ccherrett> any idea how to get sshd to run as a service? rc-update?
<dnm_> Hi people. Quick question that I haven't found an easy answer to: how do I get Kate to stop showing end-of-line/CRLF marks?
<wilfred> dnm_: why do you want to hide them?
<ccherrett> how do you get a service to start automatically in kubuntu?
<dnm_> wilfred: They're distracting when trying to edit and read files.
<wilfred> ccherrett: I use BUM (apt-get install bum)
<dnm_> wilfred: They're also easily confused with periods, which bugs me
<ccherrett> wilfred: is that new?
<wilfred> new to me :-) BUM = Boot-Up Manager
<ccherrett> thanks
<dnm_> wilfred: any ideas?
<wilfred> dnm: I'm not sure. Does it happen on all types of highlighting?
<ccherrett> wilfred: bum is not showing up with apt-get and the deb from the site does not install due to dependancies. Any idea how to get sshd to start without bum? /etc.ini.d/ssh start works but how to sutorun that?
<Jucato> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<wilfred> do you have univese repositories enables jucato?
<Jucato> err... why me?
<wilfred> ahem - sorry
<Jucato> :D
<wilfred> ccherrett: you'll need the universe repositories enabled to install bum
<ccherrett> wilfred: I have never heard of that
<ccherrett> anyidea where to look
<ccherrett> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wilfred> ok. go to /etc/apt/ in konqueror, right click sources.list and hit edit as root
<ccherrett> wilfred: done
<wilfred> then remove the # from the lines that say "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe" and "deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe" and save
<wilfred> then apt-get install bum
<Jucato> hm... wilfred, probably best to leave the deb-src uncommented if not needed. it lessens the time of sudo apt-get update...
<yannux> hello :)
<fildo_> lol @ bum
<wilfred> true. not a big deal though. For someone who's being using linux 2 weeks, I'm getting there :-)
<Jucato> :)
<fildo_> apt-get rox
<ccherrett> wilfred: thanks
<fildo_> n congrats in makin the change
<Jucato> fildo_: E: Invalid operation. hehehe! :)
<fildo_> one more less m$ user makes the world a better place
<fildo_> lol
<wilfred> thx fildo_. I got hold of a very cheap pc for my first install to avoid setting up a dual boot
<fildo_> my source.lists muse be incorrect
<fildo_> e =t
<fildo_> wlfred. dual boot is easy as
<Jucato> dual boot is easy, triple boot is fun :)
<fildo_> lol
<wilfred> just windows for games now really.
<fildo_> Jucato: fc5 / kubuntu / m$
<fildo_> on one lappy ...
<Jucato> Kubuntu / Kubuntu / MS :)
<fildo_> sweet..
<Jucato> err..
<Jucato> Dapper / Edgy / MS
<wilfred> I'd like to have a play with gentoo at some point, need a bigger hd :-/
<fildo_> lol
<fildo_> im only on 80gig here
<wilfred> 15 :-P
<fildo_> lol ..
<Jucato> hehe 80 Gig, but XP is on a 20 GB disk of it's own.
<Jucato> I don't want contamination :)
<fildo_> there wouldnt be
<fildo_> unless ur fingers do something wrong
<wilfred> xp can mess up grub I'm told
<fildo_> but i guess, *nix dosnt use any m$ permissions
<fildo_> or read erm, so yes, contamination,
<Jucato> (or my sister appliex her magical hex powers that seem to have the ability to damage any computer system)
<fildo_> ah
<fildo_> affirmatus on that one, have an older brother who dose that for me
<fildo_> i just permission windows boxes. n limit them as users
<fildo_> so they cant fukin touch nething unless i do it
<Jucato> I did that... but some programs didn't work. so I just gave her full access and told her that she's responsible for XP from that day on
<fildo_> write permission scripts
<wilfred> anyway, can anyone help me install kerry? I've built beagle from source but kerry keeps complaining about missing dependencies
<Jucato> :)
<fildo_> not just the basic *limit user in control pannel
<fildo_> ha
<fildo_> neways enough gay windows talk
<fildo_> brb
<Jucato> lol
<wilfred> can anyone tell me how to install a .deb package without its dependencies?
<Jucato> er.. you can't...
<Jucato> you need to install it's dependencies first, one by one...
<wilfred> grrr. I've built beagle from source and kerry doesn't think beagle is installed
<Jucato> and if those dependencies have other dependencies, you have to install them as well..
<ketsugi> wilfred: use checkinstall
<ketsugi> `sudo checkinstall` instead of `sudo make install`
<Jucato> er...
<Healot> wilfred: is there any build option to point out beagle location?
<ketsugi> then for the package name, make sure it's "beagle" or whatever the official package name is
<Jucato> ketsugi: <wilfred> can anyone tell me how to install a .deb package without its dependencies?
<ketsugi> that way apt will know you've got the right package installed even if you compiled from source
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> my bad sorry ketsugi :)
<ketsugi> Jucato: yes, but his problem is that he installed beagle NOT through apt
<ketsugi> yeah
<vmware> how do use join?
<Jucato> vmware:  /join #channel_name
<ketsugi> in any case, there might be a --force option he can use
<Healot> fff /join
<vmware> gracias
<ketsugi> but I wouldn't recommend that unless he's absolutely sure he's got all the dependencies installed already
<wilfred> I do.
<wilfred> I've installed an old version of beagle before, beagle is running, just kerry won't install.
<ketsugi> well I'd say do the checkinstall method to be safe
<ketsugi> it also makes it easy for you to uninstall your custom package later if you need to
<wilfred> the problem with checkinstall is it produces packages with wrong arch type (x86_64 instead of amd64) and lintian produces loads of errors for the package
<ketsugi> you can change that, can't you?
<ketsugi> well I dunno, I'm on 686 myself
<wilfred> the arch, yes. They're just two different names for the same arch. I have to change it if I want to install it though.
<wilfred> but lintian produced about 50 errors for the package
<Healot> try dh_make instead
<Healot> then you can customize the arch
<wilfred> dh_make?
<Healot> i forgot the package name, but you can always find it at packages.ubuntu.com
<Healot> it generates the debian rules thing, you know...
<Healot> then use checkinstall
<wilfred> what package is it in? packages.ubuntu.com doesn't give any results
<Healot> it's a file on one specific package
<Healot> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/dh-make >> fast isn;t it?
<Healot> i hve the bookmark :)
<Jucato> lol
<wilfred> ok, a dash not an underscore :-)
<Healot> the package name has dash
<Healot> the file has _ underscore
<cox377> does anyone hae any idea what KDE would restart on it's own?
<cox377> its been happening for a few days when i'm away from the computer
<cox377> then it just did it when i was sitting there
<cox377> i thought previously it was just the computer restarting
<magical_trevsky> hi, can anyone help me install the new amarok? i've put the error that i'm getting from apt here: www.magic.net.ve/amarok.txt
<Jucato> magical_trevsky: you're trying to install version 1.4.3?
<magical_trevsky> Jucato, yeah, the one on the front page of kubuntu.org
<Jucato> did you enable the "dapper-backports" repository, like it said?
<magical_trevsky> Jucato, i've managed to install ktorrent and stuff- which it says are in backports, so i believe so.. and i downloaded the other version of amarok that's on kubuntu.org the other day with no problems
* ketsugi is using KDE 3.5.4 off the Kubuntu repo
<magical_trevsky> Jucato, i have these lines in my sources.list:
<magical_trevsky>  deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted univ$
<magical_trevsky>  deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted $
<Jucato> magical_trevsky: hmm...
<Jucato> hold on, let me check something
<pedro> hi all I am using synaptic to install a desktop recording program called istanbul. It require som dependencies like gstreamer. Synaptic downloaded the packages and started to install and set them up. now it's just sitting there doing nothing. It seems to be stuck at "Setting up libgstreamer-gconf0.8-0 (0.8.12-1ubuntu2) ...". I'm afraid to interupt Synaptic. What should I do?
<Jucato> pedro: you are doing this in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> magical_trevsky: I'm not absolutely sure on this, but it might be that Amarok 1.4.3 needs at least KDE 3.5.3 to install.
<pedro> Jucato: well. actually I'm using mepis 6.0
<magical_trevsky> ah, so i guess i need to add the new kde repo then. cool, thanks :)
<Jucato> pedro: err... :)
<Jucato> magical_trevsky: I'm still checking if that's really the problem
<magical_trevsky> heh, ok
<pedro> Jucato: same same, but different
<pedro> Is it safe to just kill Synaptic when it is still havent finnished its task?
<Jucato> pedro: no repsonse from #mepis? anyway, is Synaptic waiting for you to confirm something?
<Jucato> pedro: you probably could, the "dpkg --configure -a" in the terminal
<ubuntu> Hello to all
<pedro> Jucato: no it just stuck on "Setting up libgstreamer-gconf0.8-0 (0.8.12-1ubuntu2) ..."
<Jucato> pedro: I guess you have no choice then?
<pedro> Jucato:  Can I do "dpkg --configure -a" when synaptic is still running
<Jucato> pedro: no
<pedro> Jucato: no, your right
<Jucato> :)
<pedro> Jucato: oki, thanks anyway :)
<Jucato> pedro: you could probably also try asking in #mepis?
<magical_trevsky> Jucato, i'm gonna install the new kde anyways, no harm in updating :D
<Jucato> magical_trevsky: ok. best of luck! :)
<magical_trevsky> thanks!
<pedro> Jucato: yes I did, no respons so far, not many people there right now. I will try #mepislovers as well. tnx
<Jucato> ok
<AcidBen> hi
<AcidBen> i search after the kubuntu DVD version,and the FTP dont accept anonymous logon
<AcidBen> and the link on kubuntu mirror (with login and pas) dont work too
<Jucato> magical_trevsky: are you upgrading KDE now?
<magical_trevsky> Jucato, yep, although 80 packages were held back :o
<Jucato> hmm..
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.3 or 3.5.4?
<magical_trevsky> 3.5.4
<daniloc> i need a best program for wireless configuration :)
<Jucato> ah you need to do dist-upgrade for that
<Jucato> (and prepare for some "issues")
<magical_trevsky> :O such as?
<magical_trevsky> ive only done upgrade so far.. will that cause any problems?
<daniloc> i have a wireless assistant but is very bad ;(
<Jucato> the Configuration Wizard (KPersonalizer) starting up everytime you log in (easily remedied)
<Jucato> magical_trevsky: you need to continue with dist-upgrade, otherwise you'll have dependency problems
<magical_trevsky> mkay
<Jucato> going afk...
<magical_trevsky> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<magical_trevsky>   kdelibs-bin
<magical_trevsky>  :o
<Jucato> magical_trevsky: yes that's ok
<Jucato> I was about to tell you about it
<magical_trevsky> lol
<Jucato> it's ok to remove it
<magical_trevsky> it's downloading all its stuff now, and amarok is in the list :D
<Jucato> can I go  now? :)
<Jucato> heh nice
<pointwood> anyone know of an update in regards to the backports?
<magical_trevsky> thanks for all your help Jucato :)
<Jucato> pointwood: what about it?
<pointwood> there were some problems with the build system
<pointwood> == no updates
<Healot> i
<Jucato> aah.... for which package again?
<pointwood> among them is konversation 1.0
<Healot> been thinking of installing kubuntu tonight he
<Jucato> pointwood: let me check (again...)
<pointwood> I would guess the new amarok release would be there soon too :)
<Healot> for whatever reason, i haven't install 6.06 yet
<Jucato> pointwood: Amarok 1.4.2 is in dapper-backports (magically...)
<Jucato> Amarok 1.4.3 is in Kubuntu.org, but you need dapper-backports enabled
<pointwood> Jucato: is there a place where the status is posted so I could check it myself?
<pointwood> I have dapper backports enabled
<pointwood> my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22611
<Jucato> pointwood: I'm manually going through the archives, but you could "apt-cache madison konversation" to see the available versions. the one at the top is the one installed (I think)
<Jucato> pointwood: nope. no luck...
<pointwood> yeah, I can see konversation 1.0 there
<pointwood> with that apt-cache command above
<Jucato> pointwood: ah
<Jucato> thought you still didn't have it installed...
<Emess> anyone know of a similar project that ports osx code to nix?
<pointwood> Jucato: I don't, I have .19 installed
<pointwood> but at the bottom it says "konversation | 1.0-0ubuntu1~dapper1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/main Sources"
<Jucato> ah there
<Jucato> try updating then upgrade
<pointwood> I just did :)
<pointwood> Jucato: there are no updates
<pointwood> which is wierd imho
<Jucato> very weird...
<Jucato> i'm outta here!
<en1gma> sup all
<en1gma> i have a kubuntu dvd laying right here and im not sure if its a 64bit version or 32bit....how can i tell
<en1gma> i need to know for sure cause i have a spare computer system that is 32bit
<en1gma> i thinking boutght putting it on that
<rdfm> hi *, I'm having problems installing amarok-1.4.3
<magical_trevsky> en1gma, is it a shipit cd (one of the free ones)?
<en1gma> dloaded one
<en1gma> its 6.06
<en1gma> when it autoplays
<magical_trevsky> ah
<rdfm> I think the problem is due to not having the kde 3.5.4 repository in sources.list
<magical_trevsky> rdfm, i just had that problem, and the new kde fixed it :)
<rdfm> so I'm upgrading now but maybe it should be spelled out on the new amarok package page that it's a requirement ;)
<en1gma> i think its the 64bit version
<rdfm> who should I contact and harrass for it?
<rdfm> ;)
<bill__> so, I want to upgrade to kde 354. I added the repos and the key. I also sudo apt-get update and upgrade as well as dist-upgrade. but still no 354. I have 352. any ideas?
<en1gma> anyone got a quake 4 server they setup b4
<gnomefreak> bill__: apt-cache policy kdebase
<en1gma> just got a Q about the dedicated server
<Faed> I ran a quake3 server years ago.
<en1gma> do you have to install all of Q4 too besides the server file
<bill__> gnomefreak: thanks. now what?
<en1gma> i got a Q3 server up (well the computer is off so it not u right now)
<en1gma> :)
<Faed> you need the map data
<en1gma> damn i cant believe i have to have all that there too
<en1gma> my hd is only 4gig
<en1gma> lol
<Faed> well, how would you do it? ;)
<Faed> the server has to know more than the clients do to provide the game.
<en1gma> ive seen some servers (dedicated) that do not need all that
<en1gma> example is fear
<en1gma> fear just has a server file
<gnomefreak> bill__: what does it say
<en1gma> saves alot of space
<en1gma> got a fear server too
<bill__> bill@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache policy kdebase
<bill__> kdebase:
<bill__>   Installed: (none)
<bill__>   Candidate: 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper2
<bill__>   Version table:
<bill__>      4:3.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper2 0
<bill__>         500 http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages
<bill__>      4:3.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper1 0
<bill__>         500 http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages
<Faed> it must be multicast.
<bill__>      4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 0
<bill__>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main Packages
<bill__>      4:3.5.2-0ubuntu26 0
<bill__>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<Faed> jfc
<Faed> don't do that.
<gnomefreak> bill__: you can stop pasteing nowe
<Faed> pastebin, pls
<en1gma> ever here of pastebin
<bill__> sorry
<gnomefreak> bill__: sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> bill__: when its done let me know
<bill__> done
<en1gma> well i guess i S.O.L with Q4 then
<gnomefreak> bill__: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bill__> hmm  I'm trying to avoid that. I did a server install + kdebase...I'd like to avoid alot of the packages that come with kubuntu-desktop
<Faed> why? a 200G disk would cost less than the game does.
<en1gma> well its a spare computer and dont really want to put anything into it
<Faed> kde is a ratsnest of interdependencies.
<en1gma> i do have a Q3 and a fear server on it
<en1gma> but would have liked to had Q4 too
<en1gma> but o well
<Faed> if you install a handful of kde applications, you'll get kubuntu-desktop in pieces anyhow.
<bill__> true.
<bill__> ok I think I got it
<bill__> about kde shows 354 now
<gnomefreak> bill__: apt-cache policy kdebase-bin should show you that
<bill__> yup it does
<bill__> thanks
<rosemary> hi just installed kubuntu for another try but can't remember how to set up the repsoitories to download other packages eg firefox
<Mortice> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1 (dapper), package size 49 kB, installed size 104 kB
<rosemary> I need to reset repositories but get messgae "line commented out because installer failed to verify" - can anyone help please
<Mortice> rosemary: could you pastebot your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<rosemary> Mortice, I am on another PC but it seems to be empty - I installed without network access at the time
<Mortice> rosemary: it shouldn't be empty, even if you installed without network access. it should refer to the installation CD ROM, at least
<rosemary> it says /etc/apt/sources.list.d Mort
<rosemary> sorry Mortice
<joker_> sup
<Mortice> rosemary: what says that? what's the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<rosemary> Mortice, gives me the message "line commented out by installer because it failed to verify" and goes on to list the repositories and repeating the Line commented out bit each time
<rosemary> Mortice, does kubuntu have midnight commander?
<Mortice> rosemary: ah, ok. that "line commented out bit" isn't a message. it's part of the file
<Mortice> rosemary: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # symbol from the start of every line that begins with 'deb' or 'deb-src'
<Mortice> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<Mortice> rosemary: it does if you enable the universe repository :)
<rosemary> Mortice, I am a bit rusty with linux - I use it on a day to day basis but haven't had to do anything with files for ages
<Mortice> rosemary: type "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" on a command line
<rosemary> will try to remember vi I guess and edit the # out
<Mortice> rosemary: or you could use vi :)
<rosemary> kate is easier :-)
<Mortice> :)
<Mortice> rosemary: once you're done uncommenting those lines, do 'sudo apt-get update'. If it doesn't give you errors, your repositories are set up.
<rosemary> got long error message from that command "Major opcode:144" among other things
<joker_> do some 1 know alot about net games
<joker_> that u wine for
<Mortice> rosemary: huh. would it be at all possible to make your /etc/apt/sources.list available somewhere?
<rosemary> Mortice, give me a tick and i'll switch to toher PC - have network going now
<Mortice> thanks rosemary - it'll be much easier to help if I can see the file :)
<joker_> do some 1 know alot about net games
<Mortice> joker_: ask your question, so that someone can help you
<Mortice> joker_: it really depends what the question is whether or not someone knows enough about net games to support you :)
<joker_> yes
<joker_> see i'm new 2 linux
<rosemary> Mortice: back - which command did you want output off?
<joker_> so i'm try 2 get counter strike 2 work on linux
<Mortice> rosemary: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Mortice> joker_: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
<joker_> ty bro
<Mortice> joker_: No problem. Enjoy :)
<joker_> i will
<rosemary> can't find the paste place
<Mortice> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rosemary> maybe I can try vi
<Mortice> rosemary: what for? Just do "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal and copy-paste the output to that website.
<nonickname> hey
<Mortice> hello, nonickname :)
<nonickname> what's up?
<daniloc> nothing, what abot u ?
<rosemary> Mortice: did it work? :-0
<Mortice> rosemary: you need to link me to the url it gave you
<daniloc> anybody here need a free sms? pvt me
<Mortice> rosemary: ok, no worries, i found it
<nonickname> i was just contemplating using kubuntu to slipstream a windows cd.. appears i don't know much about slipstreaming
<Mortice> rosemary: OK. There are still # symbols at the start of the 'deb...' and 'deb-src...' lines. I thought you had removed those?
<rosemary> Mortice: I was trying but no mc and the kdesu kate command didn't work
<Mortice> rosemary: oh, apologies.
<Mortice> type "sudo kate" and then open up /etc/apt/sources.list from the file open dialog
<rosemary> Mortice: think something bizarre has happened and the file is gone - but willl try that
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to avoid konqueror's message: "This untrusted page links to file://...Do you want to follow the link?"?
<Mortice> rosemary: the file isn't gone, because cat /etc/apt/sources.list gave us the right output
<rosemary> okay I have it open now - so just go and take out the # on the deb lines?
<zorgluuu> vlt: you make konqueror believe the page is a file:// too
<Mortice> rosemary: yea, take those out on the deb and deb-src lines, then save the file.
<zorgluuu> vlt: you copy the html in a file and point konqueror at it
<rosemary> okay done thanks Mortice will try an update
<Mortice> rosemary: sudo apt-get update first, then try, for example, sudo apt-get install mc
<Mortice> rosemary: or you can use graphical package management stuff
<rosemary> Mortice: prefer the command line thanks - it is working now
<Mortice> rosemary: cool :)
<rosemary> Mortice: thanks for your help :-0 much appreciated
<Mortice> rosemary: no problem at all. keeps me from going mad while i deal with my own problem here :)
<rosemary> Mortice: and what's that?
<vlt> zorgluuu: Mmh, maybe a language problem ... but I don't understand what to do. What do I have to copy where and how does this solve the problem?
<Mortice> rosemary: OTRS is a pain in the ass. :)
<rosemary> OTRS - I will have to work on that acronymn! :-)
<ROBOd> which package is used by kde when i press print-screen key? for screen kapturing
<Hobbsee> ksnapshot?
<Electrolyte> KSnapshot should automatically start when you press Print Screen.
<Mortice> rosemary: Open Ticket Request System
<Mortice> ROBOd: "kapturing", heh. :)
<rosemary> Mortice: to do with helping people with their issue relating to computing?
<Mortice> rosemary: yea, essentially, although you could use it to track any kind of problem. not necessarily computer support
<ROBOd> Mortice: when Rome, do it like romans do :P
<Mortice> rosemary: I'm doing a systems rebuild for this company, and I can't seem to make OTRS upgrade smoothly
<ROBOd> *when in Rome ...
<rosemary> Mortice: okay - teething problems - they will come right I am sure
<Mortice> rosemary: hope so.
<rosemary> Mortice: sure they will
<spirit_> i want to create the LFS ,i used the cfdisk ,but there  was no effect when i tried to partition from the hda6,now i have a kubuntu on the hda5
<daniloc> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<daniloc> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<shantanu__> This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / x86_64 <--- what does this mean?
<abattoir> daniloc: hi. you were looking for me?
<daniloc> abattoir: nothing now :)
<abattoir> daniloc: aah, ok. was away at that time :)
<daniloc> i see :)
<daniloc> thanks anyway ;)
<daniloc> i got some problems but Mortice helps me :)
<abattoir> daniloc: nice :)
<Mortice> daniloc: i'm back now. did you fix your repository problems?
<daniloc> no
<daniloc> Mortice:
<daniloc> can u paste me ?
<daniloc> i have a bad repos
<daniloc> :)
<Mortice> paste you what, daniloc?
<daniloc> repository's
<daniloc> i want u sources.list
<Mortice> daniloc: why don't you pastebot your /etc/apt/sources.list and i'll see what the problem is?
<daniloc> ok, wait
<daniloc> can i paste here ?
<abattoir> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<abattoir> daniloc: ^^^ might be interested in that
<Mortice> daniloc: vvv
<Mortice> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> daniloc: and please use pastebin for large posts^^^
<daniloc> ## Add comments (##) in front of any line to remove it from being checked.
<daniloc> ## Use the following sources.list at your own risk.
<daniloc> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<abattoir> OMG
<daniloc> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<daniloc> ## MAJOR BUG FIX UPDATES produced after the final release
<daniloc> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<daniloc> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<daniloc> ## UBUNTU SECURITY UPDATES
<daniloc> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<daniloc> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<daniloc> ## BACKPORTS REPOSITORY (Unsupported.  May contain illegal packages.  Use at own risk.)
<daniloc> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<daniloc> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<daniloc> ## PLF REPOSITORY (Unsupported.  May contain illegal packages.  Use at own risk.)
<daniloc> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf dapper free non-free
<daniloc> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf dapper free non-free
<daniloc> 
<daniloc> ## CANONICAL COMMERCIAL REPOSITORY (Hosted on Canonical servers, not Ubuntu
<daniloc> ## servers. RealPlayer10, Opera and more to come.)
<daniloc> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<daniloc> :)))))
<daniloc> abattoir: Mortice ?
<Mortice> daniloc: why didn't you use pastebin?
<abattoir> daniloc: you are not supposed to paste it here :-\
<Mortice> daniloc: don't paste the whole thing in PMs to me either >.<
<Mortice> argh, please stop flooding my screen
<abattoir> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> daniloc: READ THAT ^^^^
<Martijn81> hmmm, something i'd like to know for a long time now, the kmail systray icon, how do i enable that? This seems to be different in almost any version, and i can't find it now
<Mortice> daniloc: please stop flooding me.
<daniloc> Mortice: pasted at pvt
<Mortice> daniloc: i asked you TWICE not to do that.
<Mortice> daniloc: FWIW, your sources list looks fine.
<Martijn81> or kontact icon, maybe even better
<daniloc> :(
<daniloc> kkk
<Mortice> Martijn81: kmail systray icon? like a mail notifier?
<daniloc> k
<daniloc> ok
<daniloc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22724
<daniloc> stoped
<daniloc> can i see your sources list?
<daniloc> Mortice: can i see ?
<Mortice> daniloc: it's the same as yours, without the PLF and canonical repositories.
<Mortice> daniloc: what, exactly, do you think the problem is?
<Martijn81> Mortice: i don't know what is was, too long ago... but it was something like the akregator icon i think
<daniloc> i dont know
<daniloc> Fetched 6B in 2s (2B/s)
<daniloc> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Source
<Mortice> Martijn81: what did it do? open kmail, tell you when you had new mail, or what?
<daniloc> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Sources
<daniloc>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Martijn81> Mortice: it did open kontact/kmail
<Mortice> Martijn81: so just a shortcut to the application?
<Mortice> Martijn81: right-click somewhere on your panel, go to Add to Panel > Link to Application, and find Kmail or Kontact in the menus.
<Telroth_Plushie|> Martijn81,
<Martijn81> Mortice: from the systray yes, so the program was still there when you used the X to close the window
<Mortice> Martijn81: oh, ok. ignore my last message then
<Martijn81> Mortice: yeah, i know that ;)
<Mortice> Martijn81: apologies :)
<Martijn81> np
<Martijn81> it's weird because almost any distro has this different, some do it automaticly and launch kontact with kmail i think
<Telroth_Plushie|> Martijn81, settings -> configure kmail -> appearence -> systray -> enable systray -> always show systray icon
<Martijn81> anyway, i searched my ass off
* Jucato thinks KMail is launched with Kontact
* Jucato also thinks that there's a Kontact shortcut on the panel by default...
<Martijn81> yesz, that's it :) thank you Telroth_Plushie|
<Telroth_Plushie|> i think it's the other way around
<Telroth_Plushie|> because the kontact options for systray control the kmail options
<Telroth_Plushie|> so it seems like kmail is more of a parent application
<Martijn81> i know there's icon on the panel, but i want to spot mail in systray ;)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> Kontact is more of just a container for the kde-pim apps...
<Martijn81> but thanks guys (obvious i should have better looked though)
<Jucato> KMail's systray options can be set in Kontact either from what Telroth_Plushie| said, or from Settings > Configure Kontact >Mail options
<Telroth_Plushie|> no Jucato
<Telroth_Plushie|> they can be set in kontact from appearance -> systray
<ubuntu> hello
<Telroth_Plushie|> which is the exact same way as setting them in kmail
<Telroth_Plushie|> hello
<Telroth_Plushie|> anyways, i'm off
<felix_e> riddell: amarok-stable/amarok-latest still point to amarok-142. if you have two minutes to fix that sometime - thanks.
<Jucato> Telroth_Plushie|: yes, because contact also displays the individual component's settings
<Jucato> Telroth|School: but you can also set KMail's system tray option from Settings > Configure Kontact > Mail options > Appearance > System Tray
<Jucato> check it if you don't believe me...
<Riddell> felix_e: done
<felix_e> thanks.
* Hawkwind Stumbles out of bed
* Jucato wonders why Hawkwind always stumbles out of bed when he wakes up...
* Jucato snickers
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah.  Too dang early.  Gotta get up to the oldest off to school :(
<Jucato> :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Any news from abattoir ?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: working on it... will wikify it soon
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Thanks!
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Very kewl.  Good morning by the way :P
<abattoir> Hawkwind: a very good morning to you too :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee's there too. though very quiet. I suspect busy backing up stuff :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i finished backing up long ago
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> probably 4 hours ago? :)
<flaccid> i need a chess game
<flaccid> GUI, that you can play against people on network
<flaccid> and is free and is not crap
<flaccid> any ideas team?
<Mortice> flaccid: vvv
<Mortice> !info knights
<ubotu> knights: A chess interface for the K Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-6ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 773 kB, installed size 1744 kB
<flaccid> thanks Mortice
<flaccid> i shall try
<ubuntu> rouzic: hermano como ests?
<matthias> does anybody have an amarok changelog?
<matthias> i got the 1.4.3 update today and i'd like to know about new features. but amarok.kde.org is down
<rouzic> ubuntu: quien eres? xDDDDDD
<Scream_Ve> Scream ^_^
<Mortice> matthias: if you got it with apt, the changelog is in /usr/share/doc/amarok
<Trollinator> oh, cool
<rouzic> ah xD
<rouzic> http://digital.revistasprofesionales.com:8080/View_Ctrl/ml/archivo/92/portada.jpg look this
<rouzic> a image xD
<Trollinator> thanks
<Scream_Ve> Es ke ando desde live cd xD
<rouzic> oks Scream, conectate a kubuntu-es ;)
<Scream_Ve> Ya ando alla bro, ya dejaste hotmail?
<rouzic> no
<murmulis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheGateKeeper> !backup > TheGateKeeper
<Jucato> ! backaway > Jucato :)
<MetaMorfoziS> szevasztok
<abattoir> Jucato: around?
<Jucato> yep..
<Jucato> didn't actually get the chance to go away...
<abattoir> Jucato: did you get the invite?
<abattoir> Jucato: sent it to you twice... anyway join k-m
<Jucato> just now :)
<TheGateKeeper> what's the easiest way to back your system, tar it then save that tar to DVD?
<lupine_85> TheGateKeeper: I wouldn't even bother with tar
<lupine_85> just build an iso with your / (excluding /proc, etc ;) ) and write that to CD
<lupine_85>  /DVD
<holy_cow> I installed gnome and now I have quite a few extra menu items, isn't there a program that keeps the items seperate?
<TheGateKeeper> lupine_85: I am going to mondo thanx :-)
<Emess> right click your kmenu and go to kmenu preferences, tehn edit the menu
<TheGateKeeper> back in a bit
<joscha> u can't make an iso of /, because you can't store the chmod-flags
<joscha> so your system will likely messed up after restore
<holy_cow> Emess, yeah, but i thought there was a program that kept things seperate
<beligum> Is it general practice to include the ./configure command in the autogen.sh bootstrapper (for SVN/CVS checkouts)??
<sorush20> hi guys how do I change kdm to gdm?
<nonickname> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> nonickname: still no nick name?
<Mortice> beligum: I haven't noticed any greater frequency one way or the other. As long as your provide an INSTALL file which is correct, I don't think it matters
<nonickname> Jucato: yep
<nonickname> it's the new me
<Jucato> sorush20: you installed kubuntu from ubuntu?
<beligum> thx Mortice
<WoodwardAve> hey - question for you all - where can i find info on installing KDE 3.54 in dapper?
<WoodwardAve> are there repos or just deb files
<Mortice> sorush20: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm": select gdm in the dialog and select OK
<Jucato> sorush20: you installed kubuntu from ubuntu?
<sorush20> Jucato: I installed ubuntu from kubuntu now I can't log into gnome ubuntu and the desktop will no load
<sorush20> I just can not load the gnome desktop that is the case..
<Jucato> sorush20: even if you choose the proper "GNOME" session in KDM?
<sorush20> Jucato: yes..
<WoodwardAve> !latestkde
<Jucato> try what Mortice said
<ubotu> The latest version of KDE is 3.5.3, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<Jucato> WoodwardAve: there's a 3.5.4 also available in Kubuntu.org
<Jucato> instructions are there
<Jucato> I'd recommend staying with KDe 3.5.4 for a while though
<Hobbsee> !-latestkde
<ubotu> latestkde is <alias> latest kde - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 16:46:15
<Hobbsee> !-latest kde
<ubotu> latest kde aliases: latestkde, kde3.5.3 - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 16:46:04
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !no latest kde is <reply>The latest version of KDE is 3.5.4, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !latestkde
<ubotu> The latest version of KDE is 3.5.4, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<Tired_> Hello
<Hobbsee> fixed.
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> !backaway
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backaway - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tired_> I have a weird situation, and I'm wondering if a Kubuntu Live CD has the tools I need to fix it.
<Jucato> probably ubotu thinks that KDE 3.5.3 is the latest "stable" :)
<WoodwardAve> alright, so should i go with kde 3.53 or 3.54
<Tired_> I need to copy a directory and all it's subsirectories from a FAT32 partition to an NTFS one.
<WoodwardAve> does 3.54 have any major issues
<Jucato> WoodwardAve: my personal recommendation would be 3.5.3, for now
<WoodwardAve> alright thanks Jucato
<Jucato> WoodwardAve: nothing major, some are just annoying
<Tired_> But I need to do it outside of Windows. WIll Kubuntu write NTFS off the Live CD?
<Wolfpaws> 'lo. A question: Where can I find a repository of KDE for Edgy?
<Jucato> Tired_: writing to NTFS isn't recommended in Kubuntu, for now
<Tired_> Or can I use FTP to move the files across partitions?
<Wolfpaws> Tired_: o.O
<abattoir> Wolfpaws: there is no separate repo. its part of main
<Tired_> Can you use FTP to send file to your own box (127.0.0.1)?
<scott_> good morning all...I am needing a bit of help on the instruction command to install the KDE desktop environment
<Jucato> scott_: trying to install KDE on Ubuntu?
<scott_> correct
<Wolfpaws> abattoir: but where it is? I can't find it in kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/.
<abattoir> Wolfpaws: are you on edgy?
<Jucato> Wolfpaws: are you using edgy?
<abattoir> Wolfpaws: or dapper?
<Jucato> heh abattoir beat me
<abattoir> scott_: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<Jucato> scott_: try this link: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde.html
<abattoir> scott_: ^^ that'd get you KDE
<Jucato> abattoir: I would recommend aptitude, but that's just me :)
<TheGateKeeper> just installed mondo found it doesn't work so want to remove it, synaptic is only showing mondo for removal not all the dependencies it dragged in, how can I get rid of them too?
<Wolfpaws> abattoir: I'm beginning the update to edgy
<scott_> I believe KDE...is already installed...I need the terminal command?
<Jucato> Wolfpaws: if you upgrade to edgy, you will be upgrade to KDE 3.5.4
<abattoir> Wolfpaws: aah, ok... so you modified the sources.list file?
<greatauk> TheGateKeeper, first, find mondo in adept
<Wolfpaws> abattoir: yup
<abattoir> Wolfpaws: if you replaced all instances of dapper w/ edgy, then do 'sudo apt-get update'
<greatauk> TheGateKeeper, then click on the details button for a list of dependencies, and uninstall unwanted ones from there
<abattoir> Wolfpaws: and then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<abattoir> Wolfpaws: that should get you up to date
<Jucato> Wolfpaws: hopefully not on your main system...
<Hawkwind> Wolfpaws: Curious...why upgrading to Edgy ?  You do realize it's beta and meant to be broken for the most part.  Not really suitable for everyday desktop use
<scott_> Jucato...what is the "sudo?" command I need to type to install KDE?
<Hawkwind> scott_: sudo apt-get upgrade if you have the right sources added
<Hobbsee> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Jucato> scott_: "sudo" gives you temporary administrator/root privileges
<Wolfpaws> abattoir: so now KDE is in Ubuntu core?
<darkspirit> Hi how do I change port numbers on xchat please?
<scott_> thank you Ubotu...that is what I needed
<Wolfpaws> Hawkwind: 1) I'm developer, 2, I had Dapper insalled at 2nd flight, 3) I like bleeding edge.
<abattoir> Wolfpaws: its always been in the main repository... ever since Kubuntu was launched
<greatauk> scott_, I thought sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should do the trick...
<Hawkwind> darkspirit: When trying to connect to a server you mean ?
<cox377> does anyone know of a good freeware PDF editor?
<Hawkwind> Wolfpaws: Ah ok.  Then carry on :P
<Wolfpaws> :)
<Hawkwind> cox377: kpdf ?
<greatauk> cox377, if you're creating one from scratch: latex
<cox377> Hawkwind: does that edit them as well?
<Wolfpaws> abattoir: Then why the need for deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 dapper main for Dapper?
<darkspirit> yes Hawkwind
<cox377> Hawkwind: nah just need to edit
<abattoir> Wolfpaws: those are for people who need kde 3.5.4 in dapper
<Hawkwind> darkspirit: irc.freenode.net 7000   Replace 7000 with what you want
<cox377> normally used open o to create
<Hawkwind> cox377: Oh I don't know about editing them
<abattoir> Wolfpaws: dapper ships w/ 3.5.2
<cox377> Hawkwind: koolio
<Hawkwind> I thought OOo could edit them though
<jott> koffice can open pdf.. but not with all features ;)
<darkspirit> Okay many thanks Hawkwind
<Jucato> Wolfpaws: when KDE 3.5 was releases, Dapper was still in development. that's why it was there
<Hawkwind> darkspirit: No problem
<TheGateKeeper> what's the easiest way to back your system up to dvd?
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: I use a bash script that does nothing but use tar then burns to a DVD
<jott> pstoedit can convert pdf to various edit-able formats...
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: any chance you can pastebin it please?
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: I just use a one line tar command.  Then I burn it to DVD myself.  The script doesn't do that since I don't have RW DVD's currently
<joscha> TheFuzzball: tar everything and burn it to dvd
<rich_> Hi Guys I am having difficulties connecting to the net. Can I join the conversation to see if it is possible to fix please?
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: ok if the file is over 2Gb ?
<joscha> TheGateKeeper: a dvd fits 4,2 gig
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: No difference.  I still burn it to DVD without problems
* Wolfpaws figured out what he needed
<joscha> when its bigger you can split the tar file
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: joscha thanx guys :-) stuff it that is what I am going to do. Back to plan A :-)
<Wolfpaws> Thankies, people :)
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: I've tried many other methods and always fall back on the good ole tar stuff.  It just....works
<DaSkreech> !backaway
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backaway - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rich_> Basically the problem is that I can surf the net via Konquerer and collect email but cannot use Firefox. Friday I could, now I can't. Apt-get cannot be found either.
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: do for me :-) just tried mondo, didn't get past first base
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: Ahhh, mondo works for me and is quite good.  It's just overkill for what I need.  Though I know the developer of backup-kungfu which uses mondo/mindi and have done a bit of work on it
<Mortice> !info mondo
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.06-1 (dapper), package size 462 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<dhq> just installed compiz and mysystem display and mouse movement is not proper
<Mortice> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: I just get fatal error, not really sure what it's bitching at & log file didn't seem to be too informative either
<scott_> how do I download and install mplayer?
<Jucato> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<DaSkreech> scott_: Apt-get install mplayer
<scott_> daskreech...I got a bash...with that
<DaSkreech> scott_: Ummm I'll pretned to understand that :)
<scott_> I am such a neebie...I would not even begin to say I understand Linux
<DaSkreech> scott_: Ah ok what do you use to install?
<DaSkreech> Adept?
<scott_> yes
<DaSkreech> Ok under the adept menu you will see Manage Repositores
<DaSkreech> can you click on that?
<scott_> I am actually using Syaptic
<scott_> Synaptic..sorry about the miss communication
<DaSkreech> Ah ok Let me think about that :)
<scott_> I would also like to install java...if you know how/
<scott_> ?
<rich_> Anybody have any ideas why I can connect to the net with Konquerer but not with Firefox please?
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<DaSkreech> scott_: read that :)
<joscha> rich_: do you have set a proxy?
<DaSkreech> scott_: actually that should take care of all your problems
<rich_> How do you set a proxy please? Is that through etc/resolv.conf
<scott_> ok...thanks
<Mr0bvious> scott_: Welcome to Linux :).
<Mr0bvious> D'oh
<DaSkreech> scott_: after you set up the multiverse Doh!!
<TheGateKeeper> back in a bit
<Mr0bvious> DaSkreech: D'oh! Aww nuts. Mmm donuts.
<joscha> rich_: enter "export | grep proxy" in the konsole. What does it give you?
<joscha> did you make changes in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<rich_> No I made no changes in etc/resolv.conf and nothing happens when I do export | grep proxy!
<DaSkreech> doh Doh Doh DOH ,,, Wait I mean Woohoo!
<rich_> When I try export as sudo it says command not recognised.
<Martijn81> ehhh, openssl issue-> http://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20060905.txt
<DaSkreech> rich_: export is a bash buitin Sudo can't run it
<rich_> Oops thanks - should I expect something to happen then?
<rich_> I should say I ran it first without sudo but when nothing happened I tried sudo as well.
<joscha> rich_: no its good that nothing happend
<rich_> Thanks!
<DaSkreech> aseigo: ping
<rich_> Any ideas what to do next then. Somebody suggested that it might be a router/switch problem!
<Jucato> Jucato: ping
* DaSkreech stares harshly at Jucato
<DaSkreech> hi scott_
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I was trying to test what ping does :)
<scott_> thanks DaSkreech
<Martijn81> ping <-> pong thing afaik
<scott_> ok...I got KDE installed ok...now I am going to try Java...from KDE...do I first need to download it?
<DaSkreech> scott_: Yep
<nonickname> hmm.. sorry for laziness, but is there a particular program anyone would suggest for making an iso backup of a cdrom?
<scott_> install it on my desktop?
<DaSkreech> scott_: You read the link I gave you?
<scott_> can you resend it to me
<scott_> I was trying to switch environments..and lost it?
<tk_> hello
<DaSkreech> !java > scott_
<DaSkreech> hi
<Martijn81> hi there tk_
<abattoir> scott_: if you have it 'installed under gnome' then you dont need to do it again, fyi
<tk_> i have a problem with amarok  - it doesnt play anything ... but under kde the alsa output works fine with other progs like vlc or others ... i have installed amarok-engines too and trying the OSS output module too ... but it dont works...can anone help me ?
<Emess> tk_: all music or jsut mp3?
<tk_> mp3
<initdr> i just installed kubuntu and i cant get my display to change to anything but 640*480.  I dont think my voodo3 driver is working for it, can someone help
<tk_> will try with ogg
<Emess> make sure you have the xin libs for mp3 installed
<Emess> see http;//wiki.ubuntu.com/restricted_formats
<Emess> i thinkt hats teh right site...
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tk_> ok ogg does playing fine
<Emess> yeah you jsut dont ahve the mp3 libs
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to avoid konqueror's message: "This untrusted page links to file://...Do you want to follow the link?"?
<Jucato> tk_: you need the codecs to play mp3, and another one to play WMA/WMV
<tk_> many thanx ..will see
<magical_trevsky> hi, does anyone know where the AGPSize parameter should go within xorg.conf?
<vlt> Someone pointed me to README.kisok but I can't find a solution there ...
<Jucato> magical_trevsky: how did your upgrade go? Amarok 1.4.3 was just recently fixed to work on KDE 3.5.2 also
<magical_trevsky> Jucato, it went good, except fonts in xchat, gaim (and perhaps other gnome applications that i have installed) have gone really ugly, like there is no hinting :(
<Emess> magical_trevsky: under screen i would guess
<magical_trevsky> Emess, i guess i can just put it in random places and see if x starts or not, hehe
<Jucato> magical_trevsky:  I'm not sure about that, but I think resetting some of the font settings helped... I'm not really a "font" type of guy..
<Emess> nah find the input section screen andit should ahvea  bunch of resolutions
<stealg> hola alguien sabe como peudo instalar el ultimo x.org o de donde lo puedo conseguir gracias
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<octan> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<octan> lol
<stealg> hi enyone knows where i can found the last driver of x.org
<daniloc> lol
<hpoter74> hola a todos
<daniloc> hola amigo :)
<daniloc> LOL
<stealg> daniloc how  i register in the irc frenode?
<dennisharrison_A> kubuntu have some strange dns magic?
<Emess> stealg: /msg nickserv register password email
<stealg> tnks Emess
<dennisharrison_A> I keep having to change my hosts file
<dennisharrison_A> the windows machine over here doesn't have issues like that
<dennisharrison_A> and both are using the same dns servers
<dennisharrison_A> is there some sort of caching bind on here?
<magical_trevsky> hmm, that didn't work :(
<Mr0bvious> stealg: What do you mean X driver?
<Mr0bvious> stealg: Do you mean for your GFX card.
<iamtheone> Does anyone know howto mount ntfs in    kubuntu live
<dennisharrison_A> err
<dennisharrison_A> you can just mount it im pretty sure?
<dennisharrison_A> but it is read only
<dennisharrison_A> there is ... another program out there to mount it with write but thats considered unsafe still?
<iamtheone> no i can't because i don't have root permission
<DaSkreech> iamtheone: try Sudo
<DaSkreech> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dennisharrison_A> sudo su -
<dennisharrison_A> then thats root
<DaSkreech> dennisharrison_A: Shhhhhhhh
<dennisharrison_A> lol
<dennisharrison_A> make sure you are in sudoers
<dennisharrison_A> uhmm .. anyone in here know if kubuntu has some sort of caching dns server built in?
<Jucato> iamtheone: you don't need to be root. you just need to use sudo to gain administrator privileges. you don't even need a password in the Live CD
<dennisharrison_A> because I am having some weird dns issues I don't get on any of the other machines
<megaserg> hello, i've a problem: i
<dennisharrison_A> my /etc/hosts file is in constant flux because of this weird error ;p
<DaSkreech> dennisharrison_A: It has no servers built in. install bind
<dennisharrison_A> I don't want to install bind ;p
<dennisharrison_A> just wondering because
<iamtheone> how do i now what the root password is?
<dennisharrison_A> it seems to be caching old dns info somewhere
<Jucato> iamtheone: in the Live CD, there's no root password
<DaSkreech> iamtheone: There is no password
<dennisharrison_A> it normally wouldn't be a problem but I don't want to edit my hosts file or restart network everytime my isp finally gets wind of a dns change
<Jucato> iamtheone: when you install Kubuntu, the administrator's password is the password of the first user created
<DaSkreech> Jucato: technically on all Cds there is no root password
<DaSkreech> Well *buntu Cds
<Jucato> well, no "root" password :)
<iamtheone> i have tried : sudo su - (what should happen? i am a linux newbie)
<Mr0bvious> iamtheone: Just use sudo (root command)
<Jucato> iamtheone: you don't use "sudo su"
<DaSkreech> iamtheone: You are now root
<Jucato> iamtheone: please read the link that was given for more information
<DaSkreech> Jucato: He has already work with it
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: explain why he shoudln't do that later :)
<DaSkreech> Just help him get the job done
<Jucato> and get the job done right... sudo -i if he wants...
<Mr0bvious> Whats -i do?
<iamtheone> where can i see am root?
<Jucato> anyway, you're call... /me is going away
<Mr0bvious> :
<Mr0bvious> :\
<Emess> ssh root@127.0.0.1
<Emess> screw sudo
<megaserg> hello, i've a problem: i'm trying to install Kubuntu 6.06 from live cd... after copying files, Kubuntu trying to check mirrors archives, get 1% and... just stops. What to do?
<dennisharrison_A> all the love for sudo? ;p
<Mr0bvious> iamtheone: Why do you want root? Just using sudo (command) will allow you to run root commands fine.
<Emess> i ahve no love for sudo
<Emess> so doe susing slackware instead of ubuntu :p
<dennisharrison_A> lol why ?
* Mr0bvious hits Emess 
<Emess> i jsut dont like it, feels wierd
<Emess> although apt-get is a ncie improvement to teh tgz and ports thing from slack and bsd
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to avoid konqueror's message: "This untrusted page links to file://...Do you want to follow the link?"?
<Mr0bvious> vlt: Use firefox? *ducks*
<dennisharrison_A> you don't like sudo because it feels weird
<dennisharrison_A> you can aquire root with sudo
<Mortice> sudo -s
<Mr0bvious> I suppose you can use sudo passwd root, but I just use sudo because it's easier.
<jake> sudo -s -H gives full root access
<dennisharrison_A> sudo su -
<jake> can anybody help with superkaramba?
<Mr0bvious> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jucato> before discussing about the benefits/disadvantages  of sudo, I hope someone has helped iamtheone simply mount the ntfs partition...
<Mortice> ah, the -H is pretty important, yes.
<Mr0bvious> Jucato: Lol.
<iamtheone> so i am root now? how to mount the ntfs disk?
<Jucato> :)
<Mr0bvious> sudo mount something
<dennisharrison_A> what disk is it?
<Mr0bvious> I need to google it
<mighty-d> hi, how can i share a printer using two linux machines?
<iamtheone> hda5
<jake> my downloaded themes in superkaramba seem to be missing, where do I look to open them?
<iamtheone> so sudo mount hda5?
<dennisharrison_A> google.com/linux
<dennisharrison_A> no
<dennisharrison_A> you need to tell it to mount as ntfs
<abattoir> jake: you got it through the "Get new stuff" ?
<dennisharrison_A> and read only and so on and so on
<dennisharrison_A> I dont use ntfs so im not sure if the params
<dennisharrison_A> sorry
<Mr0bvious>     mkdir /mnt/windows
<Mr0bvious>     mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r
<iamtheone> thanx, going to try now
<megaserg> hello, i'm Linux newbie and got a problem, can you help me?
<Mr0bvious> Or use /media I ugess
<Mr0bvious> megaserg: Just say it, don't spray it.
<Emess> superkaramba doesnt work for me :(
<abattoir> Emess: what happened?
* Emess tries to port konfabulator to wine...
<xwolf-> imbrandon add "-o ro,umask=0222" to the end of that mount command if you're doing it as root and want to access it with every other non-superuser
<megaserg> i'm trying to install Kubuntu 6.06 from live cd... after copying files, Kubuntu trying to check mirrors archives, get 1% and... just stops. What to do?
<vlt> MrObvious: I surely would use firefox. But can firefox open a file browser window behind a file:// link?
<victor> olaaaa
<Mr0bvious> iamtheone: So do sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/windows (after making the directory) -t ntfs -r
<ubuntu> hi i'm italian
<jake> yes I grabbed several themes through get new stuff and they all worked but when I rebooted they were gone and open local theme doesn't reveal any obvious locations.  I used slocate superkaramba and .theme and followed the results but still can't locate my themes
<Mortice> Mr0bvious: putting in the options xwolf- suggested is a good idea.
<Mr0bvious> vlt: It might be an option. I don't use konqueror for anything much anymore.
<Mr0bvious> iamtheone: So do sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/windows (after making the directory) -t ntfs -r -o ro,umask=0222
<Mr0bvious> Mortice: Didn't see that. Thanks!
<s-> how i can install Mozilla Firefox with kubuntu?
<xwolf-> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<xwolf-> s- you can download the tarball in getfirefox.com
<xwolf-> the instructions are pretty straightforward
<s-> ok xwolf thx
<Mr0bvious> vlt: I know you can use firefox and konqueror simeltaneously.
<iamtheone> how to copy and paste?
<Mortice> !mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1 (dapper), package size 49 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Mr0bvious> xwolf-: It's on the repos too.
<iamtheone> I mean tekst.
<abattoir> jake: see if they are in ~/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba
<Mr0bvious> iamtheone: Highlight what you want to copy and middle cilck. BUT.... wait a second
<xwolf-> i'm not sure about the version in the package, so i didnt give him that option
<Mr0bvious> !psatebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psatebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mr0bvious> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<vlt> s-: There's an apt package. BTW all ubuntu packages run on kubuntu, too.
<Mr0bvious> iamtheone: Use pastebin.
<xwolf-> it's great to knoww that firefox has an up-to-date package.
<iamtheone> yep
<xwolf-> s- you might want to install it with adept or some other package manager
<xwolf-> it's... safer
<vlt> MrObvious: So if I use FF how can FF open a konqueror window?
<Mr0bvious> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<abattoir> jake: tell me if it was there... long time since i worked w/ sk
<Mr0bvious> vlt: It's something to do with download options or something I think.
<jake> yes thank you
<abattoir> jake: ok, cool
<Mr0bvious> vlt: I don't use Konqueror as much because I need more RAM. 512MB isn't enough. I'm already swapping 200MB.
<abattoir> hm Liquid weather has gone to 13.xx :P
<Emess> lynx is a real mans browser!
<Mr0bvious> I'm gonna try to get a gig once I get paid.
<xwolf-> 512mb isn't enough?
<Mr0bvious> Nope.
<ninHer_> hi all
<xwolf-> i have 512mb and konq works peachy
<Emess> i run konqueror fine with 192....
<Mr0bvious> When you run what I run...
<vlt> Mr0bvious: So can you reccommend any file browser (GUI) I can open from a file:// link in FF?
<Mr0bvious>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Mr0bvious> Mem:        515816     507728       8088          0     110908     100464
<Mr0bvious> Swap:      1020088     248692     771396
<Mr0bvious> See?
<xwolf-> vlt i guess it's about configuring firefox itself, not a plugin-compliant gui browser
<Mr0bvious> vlt: Why do you need a file:// link?
<xwolf-> but i don't know how you can manipulate protocol://, so i won't comment it anymore.
<Mr0bvious> Actually I'm gonna move to another computer. I'll be back after a bit.
<iamtheone> Thanx, got to go now, bye
<vlt> Mr0bvious: I want to open a file browser window from a web pased intranet application ...
<vlt> MrObvious: ... which is no problem with $different_OS ...
<Emess> so you want to tell firefox if it finsds file:// to open a different app?
<xwolf-> yeah, i think that's his idea, Emess
<vlt> Emess, xwolf-: No. The app is web based and runs in FF or Konqueror. I want to open a file browser. It works with IE on another OS and works nearly with Konqueror. I only want to kill that f***ing warning
<Emess> what warning? id otng et any warning...
<Mortice> vlt: the warning refers to it being an untrusted site. why don't you add it to the list of trusted sites?
<Mortice> vlt: it's all to do with your konqi security settings
<vlt> Mortice: That was my initial question (O_O)
<Mortice> vlt: well, the options to change the security settings and add sites to the trusted list are all there in konqueror
<vlt> Mortice: That sounds like a perfect answer to "Any idea how to avoid konqueror's message: 'This untrusted page links to file://...Do you want to follow the link?'?"
<vlt> Mortice: Where can I set that?
<vlt> Mortice: I don't find any security settings in konqueror options.
<Mortice> vlt: konqueror's options. I don't know exactly where, since I'm not a heavy konqueror user
<Ayabara> in what file do I put commands I want to be ran at startup?
<Mr0bvious> Sorry to leave like that.
<vlt> Ayabara: /etc/rc*.d/
<Mr0bvious> I had to change computers because I'm at college.
* peterpan222 is back (gone 00:32:13)
<xwolf-> Ayabara there is a command... update-rc.d
<Mr0bvious> vlt: Get it figured out?
<vlt> Mr0bvious: Just set lang=en and opened new Konqueror ... wait ...
<l_r> what's the iptables script in init.d in kubuntu?
<vlt> Settings -> Configure Konqueror. There's a section "Crypto" ... Mmh, "SSL", no, "Your Certificates", no, "Authentication" ... ???
<SeanTater> l_r: I don't think there is one
<vlt> l_r: Where you create it ;-)
<l_r> what?
<l_r> there's no script for iptables?
<SeanTater> l_r: nope
<vlt> l_r: You can craete one.
<l_r> i know i can  create one :)
<SeanTater> l_r: the ports don't respond anyway -- it;s not necessary
<Mortice> vlt: i've just opened konqueror, looking for it now
<l_r> seaLne, what do you mean?
<l_r> seaLne, what ports?
<SeanTater> l_r: if you want to start a service (like http), install it , (like apache)
<SeanTater> l_r: you don;t need to open any internet ports
<SeanTater> l_r: as in, IP ports
<Ayabara> vlt: thanks
<l_r> seaLne, why not?
<l_r> SeanTater, why not
<SeanTater> l_r: why no iptables script?
<vlt> l_r: You need iptables for instance for blocking ports. If you don't open them you only ight need iptables for MASQUERADING stuff ...
<Ash-Fox> I feel like hitting whoever designed kppp. Apparently there is this lovely feature whereby I can specify accounting and well, grab the latest updates or something. Now, the stupid thing is... I can only do this when I'm not connected via kppp, because that's the only time I can access the settings... Does this make any sense?
<l_r> vlt, of course
<l_r> vlt, i have a ssh server here and some other servers and i want to block  the ports by using both the app conf and a firewall
<SeanTater> l_r: then use firestarter
<l_r> i am surprised there's no script under init.d
<SeanTater> l_r: it's easier anyway
<l_r> or it's just that i used to use fedora
<SeanTater> l_r: I used linspire, it did the same thing
<l_r> SeanTater, i do not need a gui or whatever to make the rules. i usually do it manually. i need a script or service placed in init.d by default
<SeanTater> l_r: firestarter (as in the firewall, not the GUI) is started by init by deafult AFAIK
<DaSkreech> !away > peterpan222
<SeanTater> l_r: if you want a script in init.d, create one
<vlt> l_r: Why should one place an empty iptables script in init.d?
<l_r> vlt, why empty?
<l_r> vlt, a "script" is one thing, "rules" is another thing
<echo1> Can anyone tell me why a program I keep installing (make install) keeps disapearing?
<l_r> i think you are confusing
<SeanTater> l_r: I believe launchpad has a bug report concerning this
<v3ctor> most iptables *scripts* contain rules
<SeanTater> l_r: but last time i checked, it was for the most part abandoned
<l_r> v3ctor, again, rules is not the point
<Mr0bvious> echo1: You generally don't need to compile.
<Mr0bvious> echo1: What are you trying to compile?
<SeanTater> l_r: a iptables script is just a set of rules, so a script without rules is empty. (where am I missing something)
<l_r> false
<echo1> yakuake, not in the repository
<v3ctor> SeanTater: i am with you
<vlt> Mortice: Maybe the settings to add a site to trusted ones is sourced out to some more global KDE settings?
<Mr0bvious> echo1: Which program?
<echo1> ive compiled it a good 2 or 3 times now and it works fine but ill turn off my comp (lappy) and it wont be there!
<SeanTater> l_r: do you have an example of something else a iptables script might contain
<Ayabara> I'm running utorrent under wine. the session manager doesn't reopen this when I restart the computer. How can I add utorrent to the programs loaded at startup and let the session manager handle the rest?
<l_r> being the script in init.d, a script would start the iptables service , take care of loading the rules, saving them on exit, etcc....
* Mugh is away: go  to #ubuntu-lat
<l_r> it's not so difficult to understand
<echo1> MrObvious: yakuake (pop down terminal)
<SeanTater> l_r: iptables is part of the kernel, AFAIK
<l_r> i think
<Mortice> vlt: i guess it must be. Having no luck finding it, either in konqi or on the web
<Mr0bvious> Ayabara: You do know there are native ilnux torrent clients? err linux
<v3ctor> systems and setups differe vastly between computer, there is no way they could/should generate a generic iptables setup by defualt
<l_r> SeanTater, ok, just do not forget to say AFAIK :)
<Mr0bvious> paul@upstairs:~$ apt-cache search yakuake
<Mr0bvious> yakuake - Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator
<vlt> l_r: The only advantage of "loading" iptables at staurtup I can imagine is the initialising of byte and packet counters ...
<Mr0bvious> echo1: Do you have multiverse and universe installed? I have it here.
<echo1> hmm
* echo1 checks
<l_r> SeanTater, man iptables
<Ayabara> MrObvius: I know :-). Don't like azureus, don't like clients withouth a GUI, and I'm not able to get the same dl speeds from ktorrent that I do from utorrent. Open for new suggestions though :-)
<Mr0bvious> Ayabara: Try bittorrent or bittornado?
<Ayabara> MrObvious, I meant
<DaSkreech> !info yakuake > echo1
<Ash-Fox> Ayabara, use the original bittorent.
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Jucato> Ayabara: have you tried the latest KTorrent available in dapper-backports ?
<Mr0bvious> I've used one of them (can't remember) and it does ok.
<Ayabara> Jucato, not if it was released the last couple of days
<Ayabara> Ash-Fox, is there a gui for that one?
<Jucato> KTorrent 2.0.1 is now available in dapper-backports. (The default Kubuntu install has KTorrent 1.2)
<Ash-Fox> Ayabara, yes.
<echo1> Ok, I'm new to kubuntu/linux (been yeeaaaars since ive used it) and adept won't start, it jsut crashed.  How do I find its process number so i can kill it?
<Hawkwind> echo1: ps aux | grep adept
<Ayabara> Ash-Fox, Jucato, Mr0bvious : thanks for the input. I don't really like having to run wine myself, so I'll try out your tips
<Ash-Fox> echo1, I'd just use killall, a lot easier.
<Hawkwind> echo1: Or run 'top'
<v3ctor> ps -e| grep adept
<Jucato> echo1: press Ctrl+Esc and see if "adept" is really still running...
<Mr0bvious> Ayabara: You're welcome.
<echo1> it's running a whooole bunch of instances
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, wouldn't he have a problem killing a root application? :P
<Jucato> Ayabara: no problem
<Ash-Fox> echo1, killall.
<vlt> Any idea where to add websites/domains to "trusted sites" in konqueror?
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: well, it would be good if he checked first if it was left running at all :)
* Mugh is back (gone 00:07:54)
<Jucato> echo1: "sudo killall adept"
<echo1> thank you
<echo1> Now how do I add the multiverse and universe repositories
<MenZa> !multiverse > echo1
<MenZa> (If that bot is even in here)
<Jucato> echo1: or this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<echo1> it is
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Seriously?
<MenZa> Right, I was wondering how I'd set my default login manager as KDM rather than GDM? dpkg reconfiguring gdm and setting kdm as my default one doesn't seem to work
<Mr0bvious> MenZa: You did install kdm right?
<Mr0bvious> Sorry gotta ask the obvious :p
<MenZa> Mr0bvious: I assume it comes with kubuntu-desktop?
<Mr0bvious> lol
<MenZa> If not, I didn't.
* MenZa checks
<Mr0bvious> sudo apt-get install kdm
<Mr0bvious> That'll tell you right away
<MenZa> Exactly :)
<MenZa> It is installed.
* MenZa grumbles
<Ayabara> Jucato, is the 2.0.2 version of ktorrent in the repos yet?
<Jucato> Ayabara: not yet, AFAIK
<echo1> Anyone have recommendations for the best wireless manager?  Wireless Assistant seems very...simple
<MenZa> Mr0bvious: So... any idea what the problem is?
<Mr0bvious> MenZa: Uhh. I'd need to do some googing
<Mr0bvious> *googling
<Mr0bvious> Good grief I can't type this morning.
<h3sp4wn> echo1: Just raw wpa_supplicant is fine for me
<h3sp4wn> echo1: Maybe wpagui
<vlt> Any idea where to add websites/domains to "trusted sites" in konqueror?
<MenZa> Mr0bvious: alright :)
<Jucato> vlt: I'm not entirely sure, but maybe in Settings > Configure Konqueror > Crypto ?
<Mr0bvious> MenZa: Found it
<Mr0bvious> paul@upstairs:~$ cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Mr0bvious> /usr/sbin/gdm
<vlt> Jucato: already looked there but can't find it.
<Jucato> MenZa: have you tried editing /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Mr0bvious> Edit that with the path to kdm
<Jucato> rawr
<MenZa> Jucato: I haven't
<Mr0bvious> w00t
<MenZa> I could do that
<Jucato> Mr0bvious beat me to it :)
<Electrolyte> Does anyone know how to set more buttons via mice?
<Mr0bvious> I win!
<Jucato> lol
<MenZa> and where's the path to km? /etc/init.d/kdm ?
<Electrolyte> I have a mouse with 7 buttons, but only 3 of them work.
<Electrolyte> I want the 4th one to work so I can use it with TeamSpeak.
<Jucato> MenZa: kdm is /usr/bin/kdm
<Hawkwind> Jucato: On my screen you won though :P
<MenZa> Jucato: it's set to that already
<MenZa> hm.
<MenZa> reboot.
<Jucato> MenZa: I thought you were trying to change it to GDM?
<MenZa> I don't understand though; killing x should be enough
<Jucato> Hawkwind: eheh :)
<MenZa> Nope, to KDE
<MenZa> KDM*
<echo1_> Can anyone think of a good reason knetworkmanager wont connect to the wifi network but "Network Manager" will?  It seems knet[...]  hangs on "configure device"
<Jucato> MenZa: that should work. no need to reboot though
<Mr0bvious> Play with runlevels?
<Mr0bvious> Oh I know.
<Jucato> MenZa:
<Mr0bvious> ps aux | grep gdm
<Jucato> MenZa: just restart X
<Mr0bvious> I think gdm likes to stay running unless you kill it
<Jucato> (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop)
<MenZa> Jucato: that hasn't worked so far
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> did you try stopping gdm as Mr0bvious suggested?
<MenZa> Jucato: I didn't actually
<MenZa> but it works now
<MenZa> After a reboot
<Jucato> ah
<Mr0bvious> Reboot.
<MenZa> now I'm off to get a better login screen
<Mr0bvious> Yay
<MenZa> too candy-ish.
<Hawkwind> MenZa: If you have the default set to kdm instead of gdm if you reboot it will start kdm instead
<Jucato> heh
<Mr0bvious> Hawkwind: Way to be late there buddy :p
<MenZa> which is exactly what I wanted, Hawkwind :)
<Hawkwind> Mr0bvious: I told him to kill gdm, that won't work
<Mr0bvious> Hawkwind: No, he already rebooted. lol
<MenZa> There we go; sweet blue candy.
* Jucato continues to read feeds..
<MenZa> I started with KDE, went onto Gnome later, used that for a long time, now I'm back with KDE
<MenZa> :s
<Jucato> Welcome home :)
<DaSkreech> MenZa: E :-)
<Mr0bvious> MenZa: Try E17
<MenZa> Jucato: :D
<Mr0bvious> :D
<MenZa> Mr0bvious: too beta-esque, still I think
<MenZa> no?
<Hawkwind> Bahhhhhhhhh
<Mr0bvious> Eh, buggy sometimes yes. But it's very pretty and usable.
<Jucato> rawr! Hawkwind did you hear that?
* Mugh is away: go  to #ubuntu-lat
<Hawkwind> http://SeerOfSouls.com/screenshots/Hawkwind14.png
<Hawkwind> If you call that beta!
<Mr0bvious> Raster does a good job keeping things bug free, and so do the other devs.
<Jucato> lol
<Mr0bvious> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Hawkwind> LOL @ away
<MenZa> Hawkwind: your x-chat looks horrid, but otherwise nice
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ok... deep breaths, deep breaths....
<Hawkwind> If ya'll would ignore all away messages you'd never see them
<Hawkwind> MenZa: Personal opinion :P
<Jucato> lol
<mone> c qualke italiano?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I don't like the xchat colors either. :P
<Hawkwind> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It's just a GTK2 theme is all it is
<MenZa> any keyboard shortcut to show desktop--like the Windows key and D on Windows+
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I'm thinking of making my own actually
<Jucato> MenZa: Ctrl+Alt+D
<DaSkreech> !it > mone
* Ash-Fox uses mIRC on linux, which seems to drive people mad.
<MenZa> thanks
<Jucato> lol
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: A bit late
<DaSkreech> :-P That's cause I was starting at your stupid screenshot
<mone> thx
<Jucato> lol
<Mr0bvious> IRSSI FTW!
<Hawkwind> Stupid ?  You're just jealous that you can't make E17 look like that :P
<Mr0bvious> oops
<Pensacola> is there a batch-image convertor available for kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> Pensacola: ImageMagick ?
<Mortice> !info image-magick
<ubotu> Package image-magick does not exist in any distro I know
<Mortice> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 6:6.2.4.5-0.6ubuntu0.2 (dapper), package size 1576 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<Pensacola> thanks
<Mortice> Pensacola: that should do all you need and more.
<Pensacola> :)
<MenZa> Ooo, Hawkwind
<MenZa> Flock
<MenZa> Good man.
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Have you messed with the GL rendering core of e17 ? (enlightenment_remote -default-engine-set GL - after you reenable it)
* MenZa strokes his Flockstar t-shirt
<Hawkwind> MenZa: I don't use it though :P
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Nope not at all
<MenZa> Anyway, how do I install KDM themes?
<Hawkwind> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 600 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<Jucato> MenZa: I suggest downloading "kdmtheme" to make that easier
<Hawkwind> Real helpful ubotu
<MenZa> Jucato: thanks
* Ash-Fox needs to find some QT/KDE equilivant to mIRC, that has some decent capability (in other words, the equilivant of say '/window -p @blah', not over 700 lines in tcl, which I tried todo in xchat to accomplish the same thing)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: actually...
<Jucato> !kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme: Theme switcher for Kdm. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (dapper), package size 70 kB, installed size 212 kB
<Jucato> :P
<holy_cow> anyone use Kdevelop for C
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Now that I'm back from your stupid screenshot that's a prefectly good reason to justify it being being stupid
<Jucato> :p
<MenZa> Jucato: any shortcut to run konsole?
<MenZa> Keyboard shortcut, that is
<MenZa> I'm lazy
<Jucato> MenZa: nope, but you can make your own :)
<MenZa> (And it's a touchpad)
<MenZa> Jucato: :D
* Mugh is back (gone 00:09:31)
<Jucato> MenZa: right-click on the Konsole entry in K Menu and select Edit Item
<MenZa> And I would do that how, Jucato?
<MenZa> Ah
<h3sp4wn> use katapult
<Jucato> MenZa: darn I forgot about Katapult :)
<Jucato> lol thanks h3sp4wn!
<MenZa> Jucato: Katapult is too slow for me though; I'd like a direct one
<Jucato> MenZa: ok then proceed as instructed :)
<MenZa> Got it, Jucato. Thanks :)
<h3sp4wn> 0.5 seconds I would say to press the keys to start konsole from katapult
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: but then you'd have to type some letters..
<MenZa> yep
<mariux> if i have 6.06 on a dvd, should i download 6.06.1 or is it available through apt-get update?
<MenZa> CTRL+K is nicer for me.
<Jucato> and pray that there's nothing that precedes "Kons" alphabetically in K Menu...
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: I am lazy in some respects but that doesn't bother me
<Jucato> heh
<Hawkwind> mariux: If you install 6.06 and update it completely then you have 6.06.1
<mariux> thanks
<MenZa> Argh, I forgot the shortcut to Katapult. Someone enlighten me?
<Hawkwind> alt-space ?
<DaSkreech> MenZa: or if you have Konqueror open a lot just Press F4
<h3sp4wn> What ever you set it as (I use control escape - but alt space is default)
<MenZa> Right, DaSkreech
<MenZa> and Hawkwind
<MenZa> Thanks.
<h3sp4wn> What is the kde terminal that opens when you press F12 called
<massy> hello everybody
<h3sp4wn> (Useless to me in e17 but its pretty good)
<MenZa> How would i run kdmtheme, jaaroo?
<h3sp4wn> starts with a y
<MenZa> er.
<MenZa> Jucato*
<Jucato> MenZa: System Settings > KDM Theme Manager
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: yakuake
<MenZa> Jucato: right.
<Mr0bvious> Whoever named yakuake must be asian.
<beligum> Hi all, I'm looking for packagers to packages the ScreenKast program
<h3sp4wn> It sounds japanese to me
<Jucato> japanese probably...
<v3ctor> no
<DaSkreech> Mr0bvious: WHy?
<h3sp4wn> beligum: libinstrudeo has to be fixed first
<v3ctor> it is based on the quake consle
<ironfroggy> im having some weird trouble. i changed my server to a static IP instead of using DHCP, and now i cant access my samba shares on it from one box but i can from the other.
<DaSkreech> Yet Another Kuake
<Jucato> aaah ok...
<Jucato> but still sounds japanese :)
<DaSkreech> You can also install Kuake :)
<ironfroggy> weirder still, i can access them from that box using the kioslave, but not the cifs mount.
<Mr0bvious> DaSkreech: It sounds like that.
<MenZa> Keyboard shortcuts is great.
<Mr0bvious> :p
<Ash-Fox> yakuake?
<v3ctor> (ya)kuake is 'yet another' kuake
<MenZa> are, even
<beligum> h3sp4wn, I updated it, together with screenkast to version 0.1.3
<Mr0bvious> ironfroggy: Firewalls anywhere?
<Mr0bvious> That's what I'd check.
<ironfroggy> Mr0bvious: not within my own network, no
<h3sp4wn> beligum: Does it have the parts of ffmpeg it needs included in it now ?
<Mr0bvious> ironfroggy: I changed from DHCP -> static and I had to update my router to make sure it pointed to .200 instead of .10x
<Ash-Fox> !fwbuilder
<ubotu> fwbuilder: Firewall administration tool GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.9-1 (dapper), package size 1172 kB, installed size 3600 kB
<Mr0bvious> (on my IP)
<DaSkreech> beligum: screenkast?
<ironfroggy> Mr0bvious: now, i can ping the server from this box, and i can ssh into it, but any samba operations give me a "Host is down" error
<beligum> h3sp4wn, I removed libflv, libsc1394, libgsm and libdts dependencies
<beligum> DaSkreech: screenkast and libinstrudeo
<Mr0bvious> ironfroggy: The only thing I can think of is that your samba configuration needs to be updated with the new IP.
<ironfroggy> Mr0bvious: done that :-/
<Mr0bvious> Hmm.
<Mr0bvious> No clue.
<MenZa> How do I choose where applications are located in Kicker?
<Jucato> MenZa: what do you mean?
<ironfroggy> i think its because it was still mounted with the old settings
<DaSkreech> What does screenkast do?
<ironfroggy> but it wont let me unmount it. says its mounted multiple times.
<MenZa> Jucato: Flock is located in Lost&Found atm
<beligum> screen capturing program
<CVirus> DaSkreech: RTFM
<MenZa> KMenu*
<MenZa> :s
<DaSkreech> !info screenkast
<ubotu> Package screenkast does not exist in any distro I know
<Orolab> Hi
<MenZa> Freudian slip, Jucato
<Jucato> MenZa: aaah. Right-click on it, Edit Item, then in the menu editor, drag it to where you want it to be...
<DaSkreech> CVirus: Where is it? :)
<beligum> http://sourceforge.net/projects/screenkast/
<CVirus> DaSkreech: sudo apt-cache show screenkast
<Electrolyte> What's the command to change the nice on a process?
<CVirus> its not in the tree
<Electrolyte> I need to lower one to Lowest/Idle.
<beligum> no, screenkast isn't in any repo yet, that's why I'm here
<MenZa> Jucato: :D--thanks :D
<CVirus> beligum: who are you ?
<daniloc> anybody knows Spain ?
<beligum> Creator of ScreenKast, libinstrudeo and http://captorials.com
<CVirus> daniloc: never heard about it ... whats your technical question ?
<CVirus> beligum: pleased to meet you
<beligum> likewise :)
<CVirus> beligum: have you got a .deb ready ?
<darky> where do i get real cool kde-icon-themes, except for kde-look.org?
<beligum> no, not yet, but I have a fully functional debian dir in the source
<Jucato> hm.... kde-look.org? heh...
<daniloc> Spanish lanugage ?
<zorgluuu> beligum: does it support recording the mic ?
<beligum> (I have a .deb for 0.1.2, but I'd like to get in the 'official' repo)
<MenZa> !es > daniloc
<MenZa> ?
<beligum> zorgluuu, no, not yet
<darky> Jucato: to less icon-themes
<h3sp4wn> beligum: If its already ready then ask in #kubuntu-devel and someone will probably do it for you
<DaSkreech> beligum: Dood!! We so need this
<Jucato> darky: some of the icons are not categorized under icon themes, but just plain icons... I don't know why...
<zorgluuu> beligum: so it is planned.. nice. important feature
<beligum> DaSkreech, mic support, or the ScreenKast program?
<Mr0bvious> http://thegrebs.com/~bendy/ubumtu.png
<CVirus> DaSkreech: Dood ?
<Mr0bvious> http://thegrebs.com/~bendy/ubumtu.png
<Mr0bvious> Err crap.
<Mr0bvious> Don't click that.
<ironfroggy> how can i have something mounted multiple times?
<Hawkwind> Mr0bvious: Stop pasting that here
<Mr0bvious> Accident.
<Mr0bvious> Sorry folks.
<zorgluuu> beligum: im aware of time limitation for the dev tho :)
<Jucato> ironfroggy: hmm.. no? once it's mounted, it's mounted
<beligum> lol
<DaSkreech> beligum: The screenkast
<beligum> DaSkreech, I know, that's why I wrote it (took me a year)
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: Explain?
<ironfroggy> MrObvious: no, i mean im getting an error that its mounted multiple times and it wont let me umount.
<beligum> I'll try #kubuntu-devel
<ironfroggy> looks like its mounted both as a normal cifs mount and with automount (which i dont want to use)
<Hawkwind> beligum: You have debs built of it already you said ?
<beligum> Hawkind, yes, but not for 0.1.3
<beligum> http://instrudeo.bpower2.com/packages/
<beligum> I'd like to get in 'some official repo' as from 0.1.3
* Mugh is away: go  to #ubuntu-lat
<Hawkwind> beligum: Yeah I can understand that.  Kubuntu-devel is definitely a good place to ask
<ironfroggy> how do i unmount automounted shares?
<DaSkreech> !no
<ironfroggy> im getting device busy errors, but im not using it.
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<CVirus> ironfroggy: make sure you arent cd'ed into any of the shares
<CVirus> ironfroggy: and make sure no fle manager is accessing the filesystem you want to unmount
<ironfroggy> checked all that. does automount keep hold of them for any reason?
<CVirus> ironfroggy: no idea .. try this ... umount -f /dev/xxx
<ironfroggy> its not a device. its a samba share.
<CVirus> ironfroggy: no idea really
<ironfroggy> and i tried it with that, and it still didnt work
<v3ctor> does it give error?
<Pensacola> how to batch convert with imagemagick?
* Mugh is back (gone 00:15:52)
<mighty-d> hi, where can i find local superkaramba theme files?
<Admiral_Chicago> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<h3sp4wn> Mugh: Please turn off the annoying away messages
<Mugh> ok, sorry
<DaSkreech> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<v3ctor> Pensacola: http://www.murga.org/~puppy/viewtopic.php?t=3894
<richardh_> Hi, Kubuntu won't shut down anymore, only a blank black screen when trying to. Any ideas?
<jgf> hi
<MenZa> How do you change the splash skin?
<BadWolf> hi... i have a problem....  amarok can't play mp3's, mpg123, xmms and vlc too, but mplayer can.... i've just installed easyubuntu but it still doesn't work
<Ayabara> is gimp the choice for image editing, or is there a more novice-friendly program out there?
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > BadWolf
<Admiral_Chicago> Ayabara, krita myabe
<Jucato> BadWolf: for amarok, you would need libxine-extracodecs for mp3's
<BadWolf> Jucato: don't have such a package... can you give me some useful entries for my sources.list?
<Jucato> BadWolf: you would need to enable/add the "multiverse" repository: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<shocktrooper1> I'm using sudo to sh autogen files and make, make install but get 'permission denied' when running the commands
<shocktrooper1> I tried chmod +x
<shocktrooper1> but no help
<ironfroggy> how can i get one box on my network to find another box on my network by hostname?
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: Have you setup dns for your internal network ?
<shocktrooper1> do I need another command to obtain permission?
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: i have not. i wasnt sure how to do that, in that how does any box find the dns server?
<ironfroggy> if it needs it to lookup its own hostname?
<mariux> hi the installer crashed on installing the bootloader, but i managed to boot using my old one (though im using my gentoo kernel because of it right now), how do i make it install the bootloader again?
<user03> Heya
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: setup dns server / dhcp server (with static assignment by mac address)
<abattoir>  mariux: was your root file system xfs ?
<mariux> yes
<abattoir> mariux: grub and xfs are known to have issues
<Blissex> mariux: which bootloader? Anyhow there is somewhere on the wiki how to reinstall the bootloader, e.g. after windows install.
<mariux> then i want lilo
<abattoir> mariux: the solution would be to choose a non-xfs root system...
<mariux> gentoo had no problem booting my xfs partition
<mariux> using lilo
<abattoir> mariux: or you must create a separate /boot partition(which is non xfs of course)
<abattoir> mariux: yes, lilo works fine with xfs
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: so what is the easiest dns server in apt?
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: dnsmasq
<mariux> ahh, all the work
<abattoir> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<mariux> btw, is the dnotify thing fixed in kubuntu now?
<abattoir> mariux: ^^^^
<D4rkly> ive upgraded to the latest compiz now i have no frames on my windows ?
<h3sp4wn> Or just compile a working version of grub (It is supposed to be able to boot xfs)
<mariux> last time i tried kubuntu dnotify kept hogging the cpu and causing my laptop battery to run out
<mariux> is that still a problem?
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: technically the version that ships w/ dapper should support xfs, but for some reason doesnt work
<abattoir> mariux: which version was that? Breezy?
<mariux> it was dapper
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: I know but I am betting it is possible to get it to work
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: dont know, the installer gets spooked and crashes( the Graphical one, i.e)
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: havent explored deeper into it :P
<mariux> ok, ill reinstall using a non-xfs fs then
<abattoir> mariux: i'm not exactly sure( i though inotify was being used)...
<mariux> no, dont think so
<abattoir> oh, ok, because i didnt face anything like that.
<ironfroggy> h3sp4wn: ok, one more question, where do i map the hostnames to IPs for the dns server? does it get them from /etc/hosts?
<h3sp4wn> mariux: If you have /boot on ext3 it will be fine
<h3sp4wn> mariux: rest can be xfs
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: Yes it does yes (machinename    192.168.10.7) for example - leave the domain name out
<h3sp4wn> ironfroggy: 192.168.10.7        machinename (sorry) - its not something I use alot so don't remember it
<dhq> how do i reconfigure my xserver no displaydevice found
<dhq> help
<abattoir> duh
<richardhd_> Hi, Kubuntu doesn't shut down properly anymore...any ideas why?
<ironfroggy> adding a nameserver entry in /etc/resolve.conf should use that as a dns server to lookup hosts, right?
<javaaanse> #hello
<javaaanse> -#
<Blissex> ironfroggy: for newly started processes yes.
<javaaanse> i have a problem with installing kubuntu
<javaaanse> the partition-tool will not work
<richardhd_> Anyone know why Kubuntu won't shut down?
<foe> what does it says?
<foe> may X problems richardhd_
<foe> currently i have the same problem
<richardhd_> foe: and can I remedy this?
<foe> dunno im trying to fix it too... did u change something on ur xorg.conf file?
<richardhd_> yes, I installed the ATI driver
<dhq> how do i get the default setting of xorg.conf
<Hawkwind> dhq: You can run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and check the defaults and it should give you pretty much a basic xorg.conf file
<Hawkwind> dhq: I'd make backups of your current one first though
<abattoir> dhq: or 'sudo dexconf' would give you a 'default' xorg.conf
<foe> i installed the ati driver too
<abattoir> javaaanse: could you explain a bit more?
<foe> and then everything begins to *** up
<foe> maybe looking at the xorg.conf file we could fix it
<D4rkly> where can i find this ?
<D4rkly> go to system -> prefs -> sessions -> startup programs
<abattoir> D4rkly: where did you see it?
<D4rkly> on compiz forums
<D4rkly> go to system -> prefs -> sessions -> startup programs and put in "/usr/bin/compiz-start"
<whizz-> how do i change a vfat filesystem into ext3 ?
<abattoir> i think it might be gnome-specific
<abattoir> D4rkly: ^^
<trappist> whizz-: you delete the partition and recreate it
<Mortice> whizz: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/whateveritis"
<Mortice> whizz-: bear in mind that doing this will cause all your data on that partition to go poof.
<D4rkly> is there no app to edit the sessions startup ?
<D4rkly> in kde
<whizz-> Mortice: i am aware of that :)
<Mortice> whizz-: Just making sure. Would hate to tell someone how to do something like that if they didn't know. O.o
<trappist> D4rkly: the only thing I know to do is to drop scripts or .desktop files into ~/.kde/Autostart
<D4rkly> ok :)
<ironfroggy> i have added "nameserver <IP>" to /etc/resolve.conf and the entries on that machines /etc/hosts dont seem to be resolved from this box. am i missing a step?
<lupine_85> surely it's /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ironfroggy> yeah thats what i meant
<lupine_85> but the /etc/hosts is machine-specific anyway, IIRC
<trappist> ironfroggy: that machine needs to be running a nameserver.  and yeah, you need to spell resolv.conf right :)
<ironfroggy> i installed a dns server
<lupine_85> BIND won't pull data from /etc/hosts, I think
<ironfroggy> what is BIND?
<lupine_85> a DNS server :)
<abattoir> D4rkly: Kcontrol->Kde components->Session manager ?
<lupine_85> can't comment on what other DNS servers might or might not do, but I doubt any would be broken enough to use /etc/hosts
<ironfroggy> i installed dnsmasq, which says it reads /etc/hosts
<abattoir> D4rkly: dont know what you want to do exactly though
<ironfroggy> whats wrong with using /etc/hosts? thats what the file exists for
<lupine_85> it's machine-specific
<ironfroggy> yes and i want to keep the same names available on all my machines
<lupine_85> what's the point in using it? by default /etc/hosts is pretty identical
<ironfroggy> still, dnsmasq says it reads that but it doesnt seem to be working.
<lupine_85> except, of course, mapping "hostname" to 127.0.0.1 ...
<ironfroggy> lupine_85: identical to what?
<lupine_85> ...each other
<ironfroggy> ive added hostnames on that server, obviously, which i want available elsewhere
<lupine_85> I'd suggest that you install a real DNS ;)
<lupine_85> but that's just me
<lupine_85> do you really want all your machines to be mapping "dns-master-server.my.domain" to 127.0.0.1 ?
<joe___> I'm trying to schedule some really simple scripts that use dcop with cron. If I invoke the script from a shell, it works fine, but it doesn't work when scheduled with cron. Any ideas?
<lupine_85> (that should be in your /etc/hosts)
<trappist> joe___: try putting the full path to dcop
<ironfroggy> lupine_85: i dont know what that is meant to be
<abattoir> !pastebin > daniloc
<lupine_85> ok... every machine has a hostname, which is mapped to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts
<lupine_85> localhost is one; my pc is also called "nick"
<trappist> joe___: also, are you putting it in *your* crontab?
<lupine_85> so your PC running dnsmasq will map "dnsmasq-server" (or whatever it's caled) to 127.0.0.1
<lupine_85> if it then starts distributing that via DNS....
<trappist> that would rip a hole in time and space
<lupine_85> (I don't *know* that this will happen, but it sounds overwhelmingly likely)
<lupine_85> just install BIND and be done with it - zone files are not scary :)
<lupine_85> also means you won't have to rely on your upstream for name resolution
<joe___> trappist: thanks. I thought it was probably something like that (me not using cron correctly) but I put a dummy job in that would just touch a cron_works file in my home directory, and that works. So I'm pretty sure I'm using cron correctly
<lupine_85> vixie-cron is a PITA
<trappist> joe___: did you see my question
<lupine_85> I've been trying to get it to run logwatch for me and it won't
<abattoir> !X > daniloc
<joe___> trappist: yes, its my crontab. I do "crontab -u joe -e" where joe is my username
* lupine_85 listens interestedly
<lupine_85> I've tried exec and quotes... no luck
<trappist> joe___: and have you tried giving the full path to dcop in the cron job
<whizz-> i want to have /home on a different partition than the main install is on, how do i do that?
<claudiu> hi everybody
<lupine_85> whizz-: cp -a your current /home contents to / on the new partition, then set up fstab accordingly
<joe___> trappist: yes.
<lupine_85> e.g. /dev/hd?? /home ext3 defaults 0 1
<lupine_85> then bite the bullet, remove your current /home contents, and mount -a
<claudiu> why does every download from www.kde-look.org use kate or kwrite instead of kget ? is there a misconfiguration on the server ?
<trappist> joe___: try this: make a script with a #!/bin/bash in, say, /usr/local/bin and call that script from the cron job
<whizz-> thx lupine_85
<lupine_85> (probably best to also cp -a /home /home-backup just in case)
<abattoir> claudiu: i think so, try save link as
<joe___> trappist: I've already done that too. No luck.
<joe___> trappist: but, the script works fine if I just invoke it from the command line
<trappist> joe___: I'm thinking there's an env var or something that's not available to cron, but I can't imagine what it would be
<claudiu> abattoir: i thougth so. "Save as" looses the name of the file , making it download.php instead
<joe___> trappist: yeah
<abattoir> claudiu: could you give me the link please?
<trappist> joe___: you could have that script dump env info to a file
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<joe___> trappist: thats an idea
<JohnFlux> I just updated to edgy
<lupine_85> any good?
<JohnFlux> it broke X :(
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> #ubuntu+1
<JohnFlux> I can't get X working.. it's trying to run it at the wrong frequency
<JohnFlux> I can't see why
<claudiu> abattoir: thats it http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23013
<claudiu> abattoir: the DOWNLOAD link on this page has this problem. But I have seen so many on www.kde-look.org and in www.kde-apps.org also
<abattoir> claudiu: i'm not sure if its a server-side issuer or a problem w/ konqueror...
<claudiu> abattoir: especially with the deb files. I really can't download any deb file from this sites using konqueror
<claudiu> abattoir: can you test it with konqueror ?
<abattoir> claudiu: i am
<abattoir> it brings up kate... as you said
<claudiu> abattoir: maybe its related to misconfig of apache, i guess i'll throw an email to this site admins
<abattoir> claudiu: hmm, i think it was raised sometime ago, they said it was a bug w/ konq. havent noticed it after that... you might as well do that :)
<Malkav> Hey can someone give me a hand? I'm a bit stuck on installing the linux-headers package o.O
<abattoir> Malkav: sure
<abattoir> what do you need help with?
<leux> hey guys, it seemsthat kubuntu can't handle mp3s... can this be right?
<thomas> no
<thomas> that is wrong :)
<Mortice> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> Malkav: install kernel-headers-`uname -a | cut -f 3 -d' '`
<Malkav> I did sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386.deb but it says it has a dependency problem and needs linux-headers-2.6.15-26
<abattoir> leux: yes, out of the box... read those links...
<h3sp4wn> Malkav:sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -a | cut -f 3 -d' '`
<lupine_85> !libxine-extraplugins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxine-extraplugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leux> i know its a stupid question, but playing them with ANY player doesn't work :)
<abattoir> leux: read those links :)
<Mortice> h3sp4wn: better just to install the linux-headers-386 meta-package, which will grab the right version for Malkav.
<Mortice> Malkav: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-386"
<claudiu> abattoir: well if that is a bug in konqueror, how come ubuntu team didn't fix it ?
<abattoir> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<lupine_85> that's the one :)
<h3sp4wn> Mortice: I doubt it (I suspect he does not have dapper-security main restricted)
<abattoir> claudiu: well, its probably upstream, so the konq. devs would have to fix it i guess.
<lupine_85> that + amarok is lovely
<leux> thx, ok
<Mortice> h3sp4wn: well that ought to be enabled too, then :)
<BadWolf_> i want to listen to a webradio stream with amarok... but it's buffering and buffering... and no music to hear
<h3sp4wn> Mortice: The question is whether linux-headers-386 has been updated in dapper-security to still point to the correct version (I run edgy so I don't know)
<Malkav> None of those things seem to work. Me = newb.
<Mortice> h3sp4wn: it appears that it has.
<cvt|expert>                          is pastebin down?
<stefan> tag zusammen...
<stefan> kann mir jemand im bezug auf xgl helfen?
<trappist> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<claudiu> ok abattoir, I send a message to the admins of this site anyway. Good night
<abattoir> claudiu: cool :) good night
<dhq> how do i install gnome from cd
<Electrolyte> dhq: Kubuntu doesn't come with gnome.
<octan> dhq, use apt instead
<octan> erm.. some ubuntu repo..
<dhq> octan: i have a dvd
<octan> dhq i have many :P
<dhq> i have kubuntu dvd so its not availible it it
<octan> dhq, why are you asking about gnome in kubuntu
<recon0> Is anybody else having a problem with links not being clickable in PDF documents?
<edward_> I am wondering what command I could download or use to display my graphics card stats in my console. I have an ATI card. With Nvidia, the command is called nvclock
<octan> recon0 install adobe
<dhq> octan: u see i was runnig kde havevin problems wanna try gdm
<Electrolyte> edward_: fglrxinfo in a console - does that give what you want?
<recon0> octan: I am already using acroread.
<h3sp4wn> Malkav: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -a | cut -f 3 -d' '` linux-headers-386 (if one of those fails you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list - change dapper-security main to read dapper-security main restricted)
<octan> dhq,  gdm? thats just a login manager
<edward_> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<dhq> well wanna try a gnome desktop with xgl
<edward_> that sounded like a solid guess electrolyte... i am running the fglrx driver
<octan> dhq you can run xgl with kde too!
<Electrolyte> edward_: I don't know any more commands to show the status I'm afraid.
<octan> dhq xgl & compiz & kde is nice
<octan> dhq, http://nuxil.dynserv.net:81/screenshot/livebackgound.png
<dhq> octan: i have display problems goinon i just installed xgl now half mu monitor cannot be seen the startbar is below the screen and no mouse ie the mouse is there but no cursor so help me
<octan> dhq, thats xgl compiz kde and xwinwrapper,,, using an animi movie as background
<cvt|expert> shipit.kubuntu.org not working?
<octan> dhq did you follow the directions for installing xgl=
<octan> ?
<dhq> octan: you see my problem
<recon0> I am trying to click on a link in a PDF. Is anybody else not being able to click on link?
<dhq> octan: yes excatly second time i face this problem
<tsdgeos> recon0: if you can't click on a link it's because it is not a link
<tsdgeos> the fact that is blue and underlined has nothing to do with the fact it is a link or not
<octan> dhq, read this http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060602173658632,
<octan> dhq, read this http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060602173658632
<recon0> tsdgeos: even though it says "click here"?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> the pdf has to give extra information
<tsdgeos> mentioning it's a link
<tsdgeos> also kpdf can be buggy
<tsdgeos> but that's impossible as i'm a perfect programmer
<tsdgeos> .
<tsdgeos> j/k
<tsdgeos> can i see the pdf?
<tsdgeos> or is it private?
<recon0> tsdgeos: CDROM ebook. I'll dcc it.
<tsdgeos> not sure i have dcc working
<tsdgeos> but let's try
<recon0> tsdgeos: offered.
<tsdgeos> clicked accept
<tsdgeos> but i bet the router will interfere
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> see
<tsdgeos> is it big?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> 400K :D
<tsdgeos> can you mail it to aacid@kde.org?
<recon0> tsdgeos: ok.
<tsdgeos> thanx
<tk_> hello
<dhq> octan: i am using intel vga not navida
<thomas> does anyone know how to deisntall nvidia graphics card drivers?
<thomas> i am switching to ATI card...my newer nvidia is dead
<h3sp4wn> thomas: downloaded from nvidia.com or ?
<h3sp4wn> from apt ?
<thomas> standard apt
<octan> dhq then aixgl is the stuff you need
<h3sp4wn> thomas: sudo aptitude purge nvidia~i
<tom__> i am not getting multiverse packages in adept can anyone help ?
<thomas> aptitude? hmmm i don't think that is installed?
<dhq> octan: how do i get that running
<recon0> tsdgeos: OK, I've just finished sending it. Another example is the Celestia handbook. Offers "Click here" links but won't do it.
<h3sp4wn> thomas: I think it is by default
<thomas> h3sp4wn: o yes it is
<thomas> i was wrong
<thomas> juist never heard of it
<thomas> and i am in recovery mode atm, so no suds needed i guess
<thomas> sudos
<h3sp4wn> no - not needed - (I just find the regular expressions easier to use - saves remembering exact package names)_
<tk_> hello again, i have a problem with my amarok : i have follow the instructions on the page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats to install the libs which required to play mp3 ..the problem : i cant find the package libakode2-mpeg  ... can anyone tell where i can find them ?
<h3sp4wn> !info libakode2-mpeg
<ubotu> libakode2-mpeg: mpeg plugins for akode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 52 kB
<dhq> octan: how do i get that aixgl
<[GuS] > tk_, you need libxine-extracodecs
<[GuS] > and to enable Multiverse
<h3sp4wn> dhq: Install xorg 7.1 or use xserver-xorg-air
<recon0> tsdgeos: Can you contact me when you recive the file?
* thomas -> heinkel111
<tsdgeos> just received it
<heinkel_111> h3sp4wn: i get the message that several linux-restricted-modules packages depends on nvidia-kernel-common but it is not installable
<dhq> octan: i have the xserver-xorg-air core and dev already installed
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_111: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<tsdgeos> recon0: let me have a look
<tk_> i have found the libxine-extracodecs but the libkode2-mpeg is missing
<recon0> tsdgeos: OK. pls message when done.
<hasenkamp> hello everybody... does anyone have and ati mobility x1300 and have installed kubuntu and xgl/compiz?
<recon0> sorta a school assignment.
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_111: will you be using the free ati drivers or fglrx ?
<heinkel_111> h3sp4wn:  should i keep the inux-resdtricted-mopdules?
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_111: It is probably easier to keep them (if you have not used aptitude upto this point - its package database will be non existant)(
<dhq> octan: i have the xserver-xorg-air core and dev already installed
<heinkel_111> h3sp4wn: whatever is easier. the machine won't need the dsiplay since i discovered joys of x-forwarding and remote desktop
<heinkel_111> i just needed the gfx card to be able to reconfigure it
<octan> dhq, google.. look in the wikis.
<octan> dhq i use xgl
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_111: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx will get rid of nvidia binary drivers
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_111: Just using the free ati driver will be fine if you are just going to be using X forwarding
<heinkel_111> and remote desktop&
<heinkel_111> and remote desktop ?
<oisacx> hi
<tsdgeos> recon0: it's a bug
<tsdgeos> can you please report it to bugs.kde.org?
<tsdgeos> well, only do if you think you can attach the file publicly
<tsdgeos> if you feel it's going to be bad don't
<recon0> tsdgeos: one word: copyright suits. I'm compiling a new version of kdegraphics, though, and it might just be an outdated package.
<tsdgeos> recon0: it's not, i ensure you
<oisacx> I've got a little bug... when I insert a CD, the cd appears on the desktop unmounted and a window appear to ask me what to do (nothing or explore) but when the window appear, the cd on the desktop disappears and the cd is still unmounted. Is there any way to keep the cd on desktop? or to make it auto-mount himself?
<recon0> tsdgeos: I'll just enroll the bug with the celestia handbook.
<tsdgeos> nice
<tom__> help help help ! not getting multiverse packages in adept
<tsdgeos> tom__: add it to the sources :D
<mal_> I have a long list of files returned by slocate. How can I easily delete them all?
<etam> can You tell me why when my script is in runlevels 2, 3, 4, 5 it can not read files from disk? can I run it later than runlevel 2, 3, 4, 5?
<oisacx> tom : did you highlight the source in adept config?
<tommy> i need help, im trying to download the linux version of real plater from www.real.com/linux and i accomplished that but now it wont let me install it, can someone help me?
<dhq> octan: gnome-compiz-manager requires gnome
<esben> Is there a way to see which package a specific file originates from?
<dhq> gnome-compiz-manager requires gnome
<hasenkamp> XGL/COMPIZ -> i have installed the ati driver... its working but when i try to run the xgl/compiz  no window borders appear... there is some configuration i should do? i tryed the gconf but i get everything empty there no variables on the plugins etc... somebody has experimented the same problem?
<mal_> I have a long list of files returned by slocate. How can I easily delete them all?
<geronimo> hi
<tommy> if anyone here is fairly good with linux please pm me
<lupine_85> mal_ pipe them to rm
<lupine_85> but carefully :)
<lupine_85> erm, not pipe
<lupine_85> rm `slocate blah` would work
<mal_> thanks
<geronimo> how to run gui progs as root?
<mal_> I'll try it
<lupine_85> geronimo: kdesu <program>
<tommy> Im trying to install real player for linux, how do i install it?
<lupine_85> or use the Big K->run command dialogue box
<h3sp4wn> tommy: its in the dapper-commercial canocial repository
<geronimo> lupine_85: kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<tommy> h3sp4wn: erm ok how do i get/find that
<h3sp4wn> tommy: Try coancials website (I don't know exactly where it is)
<tommy> h3sp4wn: Well i found the file and downloaded it already i just dont know how to install it
<h3sp4wn> tommy: Is it a .deb ?
<tommy> no binary
<heinkel_111_> h3sp4wn: i think we are done :) thank you very much for assistance. i did go with the fglrx after all
<h3sp4wn> You should install debs if possible which in this situation is possible
<heinkel_111>  h3sp4wn: i think we are done :) thank you ;)
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_111_: No probs
<tommy> well i cant find it on the real website, so the only place i can find it is at the place you spoke of?
<h3sp4wn> tommy: canocial the people who pay for ubuntu have a repository for dapper of commercial software
<tommy> h3sp4wn: where exactly can i find/use it?
<geronimo> how can I give the root user Xauthority?
<h3sp4wn> tommy: I don't know - and am not willing to look - I would expect 10 seconds on google would enable you to find it (I won't help lazy people sorry)
<Where|here> I try to "apt-get install shared-mime-info", but I get a segfault as shown at http://pastebin.ca/162667. Is there anything I can do to fix it? (I googled to no avail)
<tommy> h3sp4wn: since you mentioned it about 2 minutes ago i've been on yahoo and google and no results were found for coancial, coancials repository or anything of the such
<mindspin> tommy: add this to your /etc/apt/sourcs.list :http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<tommy> mindspin: Thank you
<mindspin> then do an sudo apt-get update and you'll find it in adept
<geronimo> hello :)
<geronimo> my resolution wont be over 1024x768, I've had this issue before, how can I make it 1280x1024?
<h3sp4wn> !fixres > geronimo
<rioux602> Hello !
<rioux602> hello ?
<geronimo> h3sp4wn: so I have to restart X?
<Where|here> hi rioux602
<h3sp4wn> geronimo: You have to follow that guide its quite comprehensive and easy to understand
<h3sp4wn> geronimo: or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (may or not work)
<rioux602> can someone help me .. i can't be "admin mode" in the system param.
<geronimo> h3sp4wn: okay, thanks
<rioux602> the red square appears and disappear without asking me my pass or anything
<mase> hi all
<geronimo> h3sp4wn: Connection was to help.ubuntu.com at port 443
<rioux602> hello mase
<mase> i want good repos list for kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MenZa> Why is amaroK saying it's attempting to insert no files into my playlist when I double click an artist in my Collection browser?
<rioux602> dunno i hate amarok :p
<mase> i want good repos list for kubuntu please
<rioux602> repos ?
<Where|here> repositories
<Where|here> mase: did you enable the universe repo?
<mindspin> mase :http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mikki> does anyone know what wireless card its in hp pavilion dv6005ea?
<mase> yes
<mindspin> mase: there you can set up a sources.list which suites you
<mase> thanks for your help
<edward_> MenZa:rescan your colelctiojn
<MenZa> edward_: I just did!
<MenZa> But alright
<edward_> MenZa: what format are the songs?
<MenZa> edward_: mp3.
<rioux602> how can i remove a group i'm part of from the console ?
<edward_> MenZa: do you have mp3 playback enabled?
<arepie> does anyone here, would like to help me with some c++ problems? i've created a simple search file/dir programs, and countered a bug, it's infinity loop, but i coudn't find what are the problems, could anyone?
<MenZa> edward_: of course.
<edward_> MenZa: hmm
<MenZa> edward_: I just rescanned it though
<MenZa> let's see
<edward_> did that work?
<MenZa> yup
<milco> kdm_greet[7090] : Internal error: memory corruption detected :(
<edward_> good
<MenZa> well, the problem was
<edward_> i thought the dynamic link was broken
<rioux602> how can i remove a group i'm part of from the console ?
<MenZa> that I just double clicked them in the tree rather than the playlist
<milco> is there a way to test if my mem is broken (fast way?)
<fritsch> milco: it does not have to be your memory, looks like gcc4 problem
<milco> hmmmm
<fritsch> milco: sudo apt-get install memtest
<fritsch> milco: sorry: sudo apt-get install memtest86+
<fritsch> milco: but should be installed default
<MenZa> should be in the grub menu yeah
<milco> fritsch: indeed it is :)
<fritsch> milco: have a nic time testing *G*
<milco> how can i start this baby.. do i need to start it before the linux kernel loads?
<fritsch> milco: this will last about 10 hours ....
<milco> fritsch: im not going to test for hours..
<milco> just do a few quick rounds
<fritsch> milco: yes, just select it in grub
<edward_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<milco> thanks fritsch, testing time..
<rioux602> Someone can help me ?
<fritsch> rioux602: depends
<edward_> rioux602: whats the problem
<Hawkwind> rioux602: Ask your question and we might
<rioux602> I can't log in "admin mode" in the system param.
<fritsch> rioux602: kde 3.5.4?
<rioux602> the red square appears and disapear without asking my pass
<rioux602> how can i know the version ?
<fritsch> rioux602: here in konversation click on help -> about kde
<rioux602> 3.5.2
<edward_> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fritsch> rioux602: mmmh, k - i know this problem
<edward_> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rioux602> how can i fix it ?
<fritsch> rioux602: a tempory workarround is
<fritsch> rioux602: this is definitively not!! a good idea though
<fritsch> rioux602: open a terminal
<rioux602> ok
<fritsch> rioux602: xhost + 127.0.0.1
<fritsch> rioux602: sudo su
<fritsch> rioux602: systemsettings
<fritsch> rioux602: now change your stuff and after tthis
<fritsch> rioux602: xhost
<fritsch> rioux602: logout
<rioux602> heu
<equinoxeB> hy there...
<equinoxeB> I have a problem...
<equinoxeB> i can't insta;; themes
<equinoxeB> I have Kubuntu Dapper...
<clams> hello
<equinoxeB> KDE themes...
<clams> How do I change my clock on Kubuntu's desktop to non-military?
<heinkel_111> non-military?
<clams> errr
<clams> non-military time
<LeeJunFan> non 24 hr format.
<clams> as in, not a 24 hour clock
<clams> but rather an AM/PM
<edward_> 12 hour...
<MenZa> roflmao
<heinkel_111> 24 hour is not military lol
<Clams> i know i know
<heinkel_111> 24 hour is modern time :P
<Clams> yeah it is, i'm just a bum :(
<Clams> we're pretty disconnected from the world around here
<LeeJunFan> Clams: right click it - date & time format, choose something other than default C for time.
<heinkel_111> no, the entire english speaking world is rather oldfashioned :P
<Clams> haha
<lakaos> nas
<dnm_> Hi people. Quick question that I haven't found an easy answer to: how do I get Kate to stop showing end-of-line/CRLF marks?
<LeeJunFan> heinkel_111: I resent that remark, get yee sword and prepare to duel!
<Clams> thanks for the help LeejunFan!
<LeeJunFan> Clams: you get it?
<abattoir> LeeJunFan: hi, can i pm you?
<MenZa> lmao LeeJunFan
<Clams> Yep, very simple. Can't believe it took me so long to figure out.
<LeeJunFan> abattoir: why?
* heinkel_111 rides out to battle on a 24-legged hourse ....
<abattoir> LeeJunFan: err... i need to ask you something...
<heinkel_111> prepare, LeeJunFan
<abattoir> LeeJunFan: and maybe embarass myself :P
<LeeJunFan> abattoir: heh, yeah, go ahead.
<edward_> Clams: thats kinda how easy ubuntu is to use
<Clams> :)
<Clams> so far I like kubuntu more than ubuntu
<Clams> although ubuntu held your hand for a lot of things, which I sort of need
<draik> Question for everyone...
<Hawkwind> Answer for you
<Hawkwind> Hah
<LeeJunFan> I like KDE more - I like options and features, Gnome takes more of a stance that less features == less confusion.
<draik> Anyone seen/read the book that came out...
<Hawkwind> draik: The official Ubuntu book ?
<LeeJunFan> I'm waiting for the movie.
<MenZa> lmao
<draik> That one
<Hawkwind> LOL LeeJunFan
<draik> and the other one
<Hawkwind> draik: I have it and have looked through it.  Haven't really 'read' it perse
<jason__> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<draik> Beginning Ubuntu Linux: From Novice to Professional
<MenZa> anyway, me be off
<jason__> sorry for not messaging it
<LeeJunFan> Heard they got Samuel Jackson to star in it. Ubuntu on a mother!@#!@ computer or something like that.
<MenZa> Goodnight everyone
<LeeJunFan> gnight.
<MenZa> rofl LeeJunFan
<draik> LOL LeeJunFan
<mariux_> hi, i keep telling konq that it should open .avi files in mplayer
<mariux_> but it insists on kaffeine
<mariux_> why?
<LeeJunFan> Always glad to provide comic relief, but alas (there I go getting old-english again) I have to part and rid the world of another Windows machine. later...
<jeekl> mariux_: Have you tried editing the file bindings in kcontrol? KDE Components -> File bindings
<draik> Hawkwind, nothing on the other book?
<angasule> does anyone know of a replacement for MS Project 2002?
<dnm_> No one?
<dnm_> Does anyone *use* Kate?
<angasule> dnm_: what did you ask?
<jeekl> dnm_: Sure, pretty much every day
<draik> I use Kate
<dnm_> How do I get Kate to stop showing end-of-line/CRLF marks?
<Hawkwind> draik: I don't have the other book.  Just the one
<draik> hmmm
<phil_> nbbvn
<draik> I am trying to figure out if its worth the purchase
<mariux_> jeekl: yes
<Clams> Hmm, I put 2 gigs worth of music onto a DVD (on a windows PC) and just copied those files into my /home/ directory on linux
<Clams> theyre taking up space, but they are not playing right
<draik> Hawkwind, from what you've seen, how is the Official Ubuntu book?
<dnm_> Am I missing something obvious? Because I haven't found anything obvious.
<Clams> both amarok and kaffeine are recognizing them
<Clams> and idenityfing their albums/artists
<Clams> but when i play them, it doesn't play, it just acts like each song is one second long
<Hawkwind> draik: Very good.  It's got a lot of basic stuff in it, but it has some more advanced stuff too.  I got mine free though :)
<draik> Clams, do you have the w32codecs?
<angasule> hmm, CRLF is the *DOS* end of line, so usually you'll see a ^M when opening it as a unix file
* Clams goes to check.
<draik> Hawkwind, Would you recommend it as a source of reference of just to learn from?
<Clams> i don't think i do, can i get them through synaptic or anything?
<dnm_> angasule: Sorry, I misspoke.
<draik> Command 'gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic ' not found.
<Hawkwind> draik: Both in a lot of ways.  Depends on the amount of experience the user reading it has
<draik> I get that error when I run synaptic
<dnm_> Here. I'll take a screenshot. It seems like other people haven't seen this, or something.
<jeekl> draik: replace gksu with kdesu
<draik> jeekl, how?
<jeekl> draik: Are you starting it from the Kmenu?
<jeekl> Then right click the nmenu entry and choose edit this entry
<jeekl> In the "command" field, replace gksu with kdesu
<draik> Hawkwind, I've been using Kubuntu 6.06 since the beginning (June 1, 2006). This is my 2nd install after I messed up something on my 1st try. Now I have it on 2 HDDs
<angasule> dnm_: go to Settings->End of Line and choose Unix/windows/mac end of line type
<draik> jeekl, both K Menu and Run Command (ALT+F2)
<EdProgressive> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jeekl> draik: Try entering "kdesu synaptic" in run command. Thats what I always do
<dnm_> angasule: That's in "Configure Kate", right?
<angasule> dnm_: sorry, I meant Tools->End of line (in the menu)
<dnm_> angasule: It'
<dnm_> angasule: It's currently set to Unix, but setting it to the others doesn't change anything
<dnm_> One sec
<draik> If I try kdesu synaptic, I get     Command 'synaptic' not found.
<rioux602> im back :p
<fritsch> rioux602: working?
<jeekl> draik: Do you know that you have synaptic installed? The binary file should be in the path. You could try entering "kdesu /usr/sbin/synaptic" in run command.
<rioux602> yeah great but i have other thngs :p
<dnm_> angasule: http://ofb.net/~dnm/snapshot1.png
<fritsch> rioux602: lets see
<draik> jeekl, says that the command is not found
<mindspin> draik: maybe you mean kynaptic
<draik> nope, it's synaptic
<rioux602> how can i change my pass here ?
<draik> I can see it in System
<fritsch> rioux602: just open a terminal and type: passwd
<rioux602> i mean.. on IRC
<jeekl> draik: fire up a console.
<draik> ok
<jeekl> draik: run "whereis synaptic"
<mindspin> synaptic comes with gnome, not kde btw are you sure you installed it?
<alex_yo> how to install the old cursor in kdm. i have a big quadrat as a cursor. he is black how to change it?
<fritsch> rioux602: hehe ask the NICKSERV
<angasule> dnm_: the dots?
<fritsch> rioux602:  /msg NickServ help
<draik> synaptic: /usr/sbin/synaptic /usr/share/synaptic /usr/share/man/man8/synaptic.8.gz
<EdProgressive> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fritsch> rioux602: perhaps this works
<dnm_> angasule: Yeah, at the end of each line.
<rioux602> oki :P
<mariux_> why doesnt speedstep work?
<jeekl> draik: What happens if you type "sudo /usr/sbin/synaptic" in the console?
<paolo_> dsfggdffdg
<draik> This error:         /usr/sbin/synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<EdProgressive> jeekl: you begin messing up your system
<jeekl> EdProgressive: :-)
<jeekl> draik: I don't know what that error means, unfortunately. Hopefully someone else does.
<draik> Thanks for your help jeekl
<h3sp4wn> draik: apt-cache policy libvte4 (is it installed)
<EdProgressive> draik: run synaptic from the run command
<EdProgressive> in your K menu
<EdProgressive> as kdesu synaptic
<fritsch> draik: sudo apt-get install libvte4
<draik> Sorry...
<draik> libvte4:
<draik>   Installed: 1:0.13.5-0ubuntu2
<draik>   Candidate: 1:0.13.5-0ubuntu2
<draik>   Version table:
<draik>  *** 1:0.13.5-0ubuntu2 0
<draik>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<draik>      1:0.12.2-0ubuntu1 0
<draik>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main Packages
<draik>      1:0.12.1-0ubuntu1 0
<draik>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<DaSkreech> !Paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<draik> EdProgressive, it won't run
<fritsch> Drado not paste
<h3sp4wn> Where did you get 0.13.5-0ubuntu2 from ?
<draik> possibly an update... dunno
<EdProgressive> draik: kdesu synaptic?
<EdProgressive> hmm
<draik> If I try kdesu synaptic, I get     Command 'synaptic' not found.
<h3sp4wn> !info libvte4 edgy
<ubotu> Package libvte4 does not exist in edgy
<h3sp4wn> !info libvte4
<ubotu> libvte4: Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 2.0 - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.12.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 661 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<angasule> dnm_: go to configure kate, then Editor->Editing and uncheck 'Show tabulators'
<abattoir> draik: do you have synaptic installed?
<EdProgressive> draik: stop using the terminal then
<draik> yes
<abattoir> draik: sudo synaptic works?
<EdProgressive> use it from the "run command" in the "K menu"
<draik> EdProgressive, terminal, K Menu, Run command... they all fail
<angasule> dnm_: that option displays a '.' where a tab is, and also where there are trailing spaces, if you uncheck it, dots go away
<EdProgressive> draik: ah
<draik> nope, won't work
<abattoir> draik: you might need to use 'gksudo synaptic' as its a gtk app
<dnm_> angasule: ah, thanks!
<fritsch> !restrictedformats > rioux602
<dnm_> angasule: I thought that only showed tab character whitespace
<dnm_> angasule: Thanks again!
<rioux602> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<angasule> dnm_: you're welcome :)
<draik> abattoir, gksudo synaptic won't work either
<abattoir> draik: won't work or doesn't work?
<dnm_> Here's a second question, where should I look for better fixed-width fonts for Kate?
<draik> doesn't work
<Clams> i think adept is a lame package manager
<Clams> and that synaptic rocks its world
<Clams> thoughts?
<EdProgressive> can someone here help with an XGL issue?
<abattoir> Clams:  this is not the right place for that discussion... might want to take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<EdProgressive> i'm in the xgl channel...
<abattoir> draik: does sudo/kdesu work otherwise?
<draik> nope
<draik> tried both
<abattoir> draik: so its a problem w/ sudo ?
<draik> seems that way
<Clams> okay, sorry! :) no ill-will meant.
<draik> or maybe synaptic itself
* Clams steps out
<abattoir> draik: you get any errors?
<h3sp4wn> draik: apt-get install libvte4=0.12.2-0ubuntu1
<abattoir> wow, i didnt say he should leave... :P
<draik> E: Version '0.12.2-0ubuntu1' for 'libvte4' was not found
<milco> anyone installed xgl?
<h3sp4wn> draik: apt-get install libvte4=1:0.12.2-0ubuntu1 (I can't remember the exact syntax)
<draik> E: Broken packages
<angasule> does anyone know of a replacement for MS Project?
<h3sp4wn> draik: I don't know where you got the experimental version of libvte4 from but I expect that is the reason its not working
<draik> how do I remove it and install a working version?
<draik> apt-get remove libvte4    and then          apt-get install libvte4=1:0.12.2-0ubuntu1
<draik> ?
<h3sp4wn> draik: What will that do in terms of dependancies though)
<draik> no clue
<h3sp4wn> draik: try it I suppose ?
<draik> apt-get remove synaptic            ?
<draik> Can't install libvte4=1:0.12.2-0ubuntu1        broken package
<h3sp4wn> You must of upgraded loads of stuff from somewhere else
<draik> libvte4: Depends: libvte-common (= 1:0.12.2-0ubuntu1) but 1:0.13.5-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<h3sp4wn> draik: remove libvte-common and install 1:0.12.2-0ubuntu1 (same way as before)
<mariux> why doesnt speedstep work on my pentium m?
<draik> ok
<draik> I did     apt-get remove libvte-common
<draik> and then
<draik> apt-get install libvte4=1:0.12.2-0ubuntu1
<draik> doing the install reinstalled libvte-common
<h3sp4wn> But did it install the right version #?
<took> moin
<draik> Setting up libvte-common (0.12.2-0ubuntu1) ...
<draik> Setting up libvte4 (0.12.2-0ubuntu1) ...
<andrea> salve
<h3sp4wn> draik: So does synaptic run now ?
<draik> nope
<EdProgressive> wow ubuntu has over 900 people
<draik> yup... but only with sudo
<h3sp4wn> draik: use kdesu instead of sudi
<h3sp4wn> draik: use kdesu instead of sudo
<draik> won't work
<draik> Doesn't work
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: there seems to be a problem with kdesu
<draik> ok... seriously... WTF???
<draik> Now it works
<fritsch> draik: really looks like a problem ;-)
<draik> darn you all and your "magic touch"
<draik> Thank you h2sp4wn, abattoir, much appreciated
<daniloc> !directx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about directx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daniloc> anybody know for directx on linu ?
<daniloc> anybody know for directx on linux ?
<took> i need to compile something on my new kubuntu. But there is no "make"... what package do i have to install?
<lupine_85> daniloc: under wine yes
<DaSkreech> http://SeerOfSouls.com/screenshots/Hawkwind14.png
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: damn you!
<daniloc> lupine_85: ok ;)
<EdProgressive> took: what are you trying to install
<took> lldrv
<newcomer> HOlas!
<newcomer> a todos!
<took> https://1stein.blinkenarea.org/lldrv/lldrv-1.1_2005-01-03.tar.bz2
<newcomer> Tengo un problema
<EdProgressive> never heard of it
<newcomer> cuando quiero instalar por apt..
<EdProgressive> were you sudo?
<magical_trevsky> newcomer, #kubuntu-es
<lupine_85> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<newcomer> i am sorry!
<EdProgressive> newcomer: use the spanish channel please
<EdProgressive> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<took> yes
<EdProgressive> actually
<lupine_85> took: build-essential will give you all the development tools. You'll also need the relavant lib*-dev packages
<lupine_85> then follow whatever readme they provide to get it built
<EdProgressive> Hawkwind: that looks awesome
<EdProgressive> Enlighten? whati s that Xubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> EdProgressive: e17
<starhawk> hi
<EdProgressive> h3sp4wn: err
<EdProgressive> what does that mean
<h3sp4wn> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<EdProgressive> ah, thanks a lot
<starhawk> I am running mepis which uses dapper repositories and I am tring to load wine the latest version
<starhawk> I down loaded the latest version but I dont know how to load it
<starhawk> can any one help me
<DaSkreech> beligum: PIng!
<gnomefreak> starhawk: once installed running "wine file.exe"   file=whatever the name of the .exe file is
<gnomefreak> without the "
<starhawk> yes but how do I install it
<jmichaelx> can anyone tell me if there is an ubuntu repo that contains libvisual-0.4-plugins ?
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: imbrandon.com (his edgy or dapper repositories)
<starhawk> wine-0.9.20 in pictures
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: ty
<wmk0207> uuuuuuh
<wmk0207> linux es lo mejor...
<starhawk> <gnomefreak>when I downloaded the file it went into ark and this is the file from that
<gnomefreak> starhawk: did you download it or open it with ark?
<gnomefreak> starhawk: do you see the file on desktop or in /home/?
<starhawk> it automatically went into ark
<starhawk> it is in pictures
<gnomefreak> starhawk: what kind of .exe are you downloading into pictures folder?
<starhawk> wine-0.9.20 in pictures
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: i wonder which of imbrandon's repos would contain that lib?
<darnell> i'm having problems with my ipod and kubuntu.. can someone help? no instance of my ipod is even seen on my computer
<gnomefreak> starhawk: what was wrong with apt-get install wine?
<Adore> i need help please
<h3sp4wn> jmichaelx: I would say probably the amarok one
<jmichaelx> h3sp4wn: ok, thanks again
<starhawk> <gnomefreak>it wont go to the right repositories
<Adore> i want to open this files Wmv.
<Adore> How?
<DaSkreech> !w23codecs > Adore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w23codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Adore> i do it
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Yo
<darnell> i'm having problems with my ipod and kubuntu.. can someone help? no instance of my ipod is even seen on my computer
<DaSkreech> !w32codecs > Adore
<gnomefreak> starhawk: dappers repos has wine in them.
<Adore> and nothing open
<starhawk> the ubunta repositorie dosent have the latest version
<Adore> believe me i do it
<Adore> but it's not working
<gnomefreak> starhawk: is wine in a tar form?
<Adore> the wmv. files
<starhawk> not now
<DaSkreech> Adore: Where did You get the WMV?
<Adore> not working with vedio
<Adore> from sites
<gnomefreak> starhawk: what is the full name of file?
<Adore> it's some dancer show
<starhawk> wine-0.9.20
<Adore> it was playing on windows
<newcomer> cedega rlz!
<gnomefreak> starhawk: starhawk FULL NAME
<gnomefreak> wine-0.9.20. what?
<starhawk> that all that I have left after ark is done with it
<larson9999> the wine repo i have is deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<starhawk> I will look it up again
<Adore> i need help please
<gnomefreak> starhawk: if it is an .exe get rid of it
<Adore> how can i open these files Wmv.
<ironfroggy> anyone have an idea why i can ssh into my box from my network, but not from outside the network? i have my router forwarding the port.
<larson9999> it gets updated quickly
<gnomefreak> Adore: read the pm ubotu sent you
<draik> Adore, get the w32codecs
<starhawk> ok
<DaSkreech> Adore: Which site?
<Adore> i will reinstall it
<gnomefreak> !wine > starhawk
<Adore> don't worry
<Adore> WMV video
<gnomefreak> starhawk: read the pm you jsut got for site adn instructions
<DaSkreech> Adore: Which site? Maybe it will gove some hints
<starhawk> it is gone
<gnomefreak> Adore: read the pm
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: sup!????
<Adore> video/x-ms-wmv
<ironfroggy> on the local network, i am authenticated by my key. connecting from outside (by domain) i get a password prompt but it wont even accept my own password.
<gnomefreak> Adore: wget -c http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<Adore> code : WMA Version 8
<gnomefreak> when that is done do   sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> Adore: i gave you commands word for word run tham as i typed them and you will have them
<Adore> ok
<gnomefreak> Adore: that command is on the site in your pm too
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Nothing much :) How's KDE-darwin?
<starhawk> I have read it and it wantsto use synaptic which is fine but when I try to add it it wont stay in synaptic
<DaSkreech> What are they doing there?
<Adore> ok
<west-en> i need help with one thing!
<gnomefreak> starhawk: define stay in synaptic
<gnomefreak> daniloc: ask in the channel
<west-en> i am using "sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hda2 /media/hda2" to load my ntfspartition in Linux
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<west-en> but how do i fix so this is done when i start my system?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<west-en> in fstab? how?
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: nice :)
<edward_> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Adore> Thank you
<DaSkreech> Adore: Works now?
<starhawk> when you add a repositorie it is listed after your done but for some reason the address that wine gives out wont list
<edward_> just malesire tp set your options to ro,umask=0222
<Adore> i download it
<starhawk> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Adore> and when it finish
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: but I am going to update my blog right now ( going update the media center thing and update the sources.list I puted on the site
<Adore> i will type it in commander line
<Adore> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<DaSkreech> :-D
<Adore> Right?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<Adore> Thanks for your help
<Adore> Thank you very much
<gnomefreak> daniloc: dont do it
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@212.200.77.16]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<DaSkreech> Adore: Thank us after it works
<Adore> ok
<starhawk> gnomefreak>did you get that
<gnomefreak> darich: why did you pm me?
<draik> Hello intelikey
<intelikey> say.   never set up a joy stick before,  thought i'd give it a whack.
<darnell> HELP WITH IPOD PLEASE
<draik> LOL
<intelikey> anything special i need to know.
<draik> @ intelikey
<intelikey> ?
<draik> Don't whack the joystick... might break
<intelikey> small whack.
<intelikey> :)
<edward_> darnell: careful with caps
<edward_> what do you want to do?
<gordontesos> bonsoir
<starhawk> gnomefreak>are you still there
<gnomefreak> kind of
<darnell> thanx for giving me some kind of attention
<edward_> sure, now what do you need to do?
<darnell> kubuntu isnt detecting any instance of my ipd
<darnell> gnome use to do it auto
<darnell> i plug it in and it just sits there
<edward_> do you see it on the desktop at all?
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: I have a usb one (that takes a super nintendo controller) that works with no configuration at all
<darnell> nope
<edward_> check /media is there anything in there?
<intelikey> h3sp4wn this one plugs into the 15D port
<intelikey> err i think 15
<darnell> cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  floppy  floppy0  usb  usb0
<starhawk> how can I down load the file so it wont go into ark
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: used to be referred to as gameport ?
<intelikey> yeah
<edward_> okay, hmm
<edward_> how long has it been plugged in?
<darnell> lol, i just unplugged it an plugged it back in..
<darnell> last night..
<darnell> i was detecting..
<darnell> and some box came up and i told it to do nothing
<edward_> darnell: sometimes taht happened with my brother's ipod
<darnell> and it hasnt every since
<edward_> but it would work ig i unplugged it and plugged it back in
<DaSkreech> darnell: Eh?
<intelikey> h3sp4wn any idea where i should look for info?    (if he says google, i sware i'll put him on ignore)
<darnell> i've been recycling since last night
<darnell> its not going to change..
<beligum> DaSkreech
<darnell> daskreech?
<beligum> what's up?
<edward_> darnell: i have very limited ipod experience
<DaSkreech> beligum: Peek in #kubuntu-devel we were talking about you
<edward_> i used GTKpod and Amarok
<edward_> so i can't really be of much help past that
<DaSkreech> darnell: What are you trying to do?
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: /usr/share/doc - xserver-xorg-input-joystick or joystick (joystick might be easiest - aptitude show joystick
<darnell> i'm trying to get kubuntu to recognize the existance of my ipod
<darnell> i plug it in and it sits there
<darnell> doing nothing
<darnell> last night there was sda in my /media
<darnell> but it doesnt show up anymore
<darnell> i've rebooted  and still nothing..
<darnell> but...
<darnell> if i log into gnome its there
<darnell> this only started when i went to kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> darnell: is sda in /dev ?
<lupine_85> darnell: mount it yourself?
<intelikey> h3sp4wn ty looking.
<lupine_85> kde isn't as good as gnome when it comes to automounting
<darnell> tried that.. I cant mount it if the computer doesnt see it
<lupine_85>  /dev/sda1 ?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: ??
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@212.200.77.16]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<darnell> i see sdb and sdb1
<lupine_85> that's it then
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Jjust got into a screenshot comparion of pretty OSes and ended up using yours
<DaSkreech> :-(
<lupine_85> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 -t vfat /mnt (or wherever)
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: And of course mine won I'm sure :P
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Well it was *nix vs * so *Nix won
<pimuri> hi folks
<pimuri> is there anybody who has time & nerves to help me with a ndiswrapper problem? :O)
<darnell> ok that worked but...
<darnell> i dont want to have to do this everytime..
<darnell> will it change?
<darnell> sdb1 to sda or something?
<edward_> darnell: no idea.
<edward_> oh no
<edward_> that won't change
<draik> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<edward_> you can configre Amarok to look for it at the location all the time
<Adore> dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb (--install):
<Adore>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Adore> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Adore>  w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<pimuri> !wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.4.8-3ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 195 kB, installed size 532 kB
<darnell> how so?
<Adore> that after i reinstall
<Adore> and after typed the commander
<edward_> Adore: try sudo dpkg - i package.deb
<Adore> ok
<edward_> Adore:  actually try sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Adore> ype dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<Adore> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<Adore> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<Adore> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<Adore> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<Adore> Type dpkg --licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<Adore> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<Adore> dpkg: error processing package.deb (--install):
<Adore>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Adore> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Adore>  package.deb
<osh_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> Adore: What's the name of the .deb?
<edward_> no no, substitute the whole w32codec for the "package" part"
<ge_ubuntu> I have a problem with Language/Regional settings
<Adore> w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<osh_> Is there some way to make the wireless nic automatically connect during bootup. Currently I have to start the wlan-assistant every time I login. Not a big problem but slightly annoying.
<edward_> Adore: where is the .deb/
<lupine_85> osh_: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Adore> i don't know really
<edward_> osh_: ~/.kde/Autostart
<edward_> Adore: is it on your desktop?
<Adore> no ti's not
<edward_> what folder is it in?
<DaSkreech> Can you see it in Konqueror?
<ge_ubuntu> As I know there should be a support for Georgian language
<ge_ubuntu> but i cant switch to Georgian
<Adore> Now
<ge_ubuntu> System Settings ->Regional and Language Settings
<TheHighChild> Does anyone know how to set it up so my screensaver starts when I put the cursor into a hotspot?
<gnomefreak> oh
<Adore> i cave this file on my desktop
<TheHighChild> Is there a config I can edit?
<Adore> w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<osh_> lupine_85: No gui to make it happen? The wlan-assistant already have all info so I really shouldn't need to edit that file, although I agree that it would solve the problem.
<intelikey> ok h3sp4wn would you care to give me a look at the input device section of your xorg.conf that describs the js ?   i have no clue what it should look like but a working example should help???
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: what version of konq do you have?
<edward_> Adore: type cd /home/user/Desktop
<Adore> ok
<edward_> repalace that with your user namd
<intelikey> h3sp4wn you can just msg me if you like.
<gnomefreak> edward_: cd Desktop will work
<DaSkreech> edward_: Please use ~ instead of /home/user :0
<Adore> bash: cd: /home/user/Desktop: No such file or directory
<edward_> gnomefreak: yes i always forger that
<DaSkreech> Adore: try cd ~/Desktop
<Adore> ok
<gnomefreak> Adore: type cd Desktop
<edward_> DaSkreech: most people get confused on that
<Adore> ok
<edward_> i know i was confused
<gnomefreak> make sure the D is a cap D
<pimuri> I'm trying to get my USR 5416 WLAN card to get running under kubuntu. On some page I saw that you can use the netgear w311v2 INF file to install it .. I did it .. it seems to work  (at least when checking with ndiswrapper -l)
<gnomefreak> who has kde 3.4.2?
<gnomefreak> and 3.4.3
<edward_> gnomefreak: not I
<edward_> gnomefreak: this is really Admiral_Chicago
<gnomefreak> me neither but im working on a bug
<ge_ubuntu> no answer on my question?
<pimuri> and I want to use wpa-psk ... so I made a key with wpa_passphrase ... ssid , etc and made a config file
<h3sp4wn> intelikey:I don't have that when I plug it in its all handled by udev
<Adore> what then
<pimuri> now I try to start the daemon with sudo wpa_supplicant start -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant2.conf    .. it get's me an error  "ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT] : Operation not supported"   does anybody know what this could mean?
<Adore> ??
<Adore> Then what?
<intelikey> h3sp4wn nothing in xorg.conf ?
<edward_> then type sudo dpkg -i W32codec.deb
<lupine_85> osh_: there's probably one somewhere, but by the time you've found it and worked out how to use it, you might as well have edited the file directly
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: Let me just check for certain but I have not manually added anything
<edward_> or whatever its called
<darnell> is this correct to add to fstab                 /dev/sda1       /mnt/ipod       vfat rw,user,noauto,noatime,errors=remount 0 0
<darnell>     so that i dont have to manually mount all the time?
<Adore> i do it
<intelikey> ok.   maybe i still missing something.
<Adore> but notinh done
<Adore> eror
<edward_> what is teh last line?
<DaSkreech> Adore: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<darnell> not sure.. something i saw online
<gnomefreak> Adore: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<Adore> ok
<DaSkreech> I swear it's 100 times easier to tell them to right click and install package but you guys love the dpkg -i
<Adore> reasing date .....
<Adore> reading*
<Adore> Very good
<DaSkreech> darnell: do you have a /mnt/ipod?
<Adore> i will go to try now the file
<lupine_85> dpkg -i is desktop-independent :)
<DaSkreech> lupine_85: You can do that in ubuntu as well
<osh_> lupine_85: So, a feature-request on launchpad.net on wlan-assistant then... ;-) It should really be there already. Shouldn't it?
<DaSkreech> Sort of :)
<Adore> oh , nothing done
<gnomefreak> dpkg is debian any debian release or based release
<lupine_85> osh_: probably
<Adore> the vedio not playing
<Adore> just the sound
<lupine_85> desktop = gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox...
<gnomefreak> Adore: did you restart your browser what video player are you using?
<Adore> no
<Adore> i will do
<Adore> now
<gnomefreak> Adore: is it opening in kaffine?
<Adore> i open media player
<Adore> and but the file in it
<Adore> but
<Adore> just the sound working
<Adore> the vedio not working
<DaSkreech> lupine_85: We are in A Kubuntu Support Chan the only likely people we are to get in here are Ubuntu support seekers
<gnomefreak> Adore: what media player?
<Adore> tha last
<lupine_85> DaSkreech: I try to avoid assumptions - even reasonable ones
<Adore> 9
<Adore> Movie Player using GStreamer 0.10.6
<DaSkreech> lupine_85: Yeah but if yo uwere helping someone to install something then suddenly realised that he had just emerged kmplayer what would your reaction be?
<gnomefreak> Adore: what is the name of the player you used to open the file with
<starhawk> why cant I add wine repositories
<gnomefreak> starhawk: try in #mepis since your using it
<Adore> Movie player
<gnomefreak> Adore: do you have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<lupine_85> DaSkreech: I don't see the relevence of the query
<Adore> ubuntu
<starhawk> thank you I will
<tyler_d> I am looking for a descent codec pack for avi... .the one I have currently stutters, and the audio is all off???
<lupine_85> I said "desktop", not "distro"
<gnomefreak> Adore: restart totem (movie player)
<Adore> How?
<gnomefreak> Adore: close it and than open it again?
<Adore> i do it
<Adore> believe me
<Adore> i will restart my pc
<Adore> is that good?
<gnomefreak> i brb going for smoke
<gnomefreak> not gonna help
<Adore> aha
<DaSkreech> lupine_85: Well are all desktops equipped by default to deal with particular packages?
<KomiaPoika> anyone knows how to enter bios of toshiba tecra laptpo?
<DaSkreech> lupine_85: Ok since this is obviously going offtopic how come kubuntu ships with ark as the default manager for .deb?
<lupine_85> DaSkreech: I don't know
<lupine_85> hence why I recommend dpkg -i
<Adore> hey
<Adore> there is no sound too
<h3sp4wn> ark supports ar archives does it not ?
<DaSkreech> lupine_85: :)
<DaSkreech> ar?
<h3sp4wn> thats all a deb is - doesn't seem too unreasonable
<lupine_85> h3sp4wn: as long as you have binutils installed, I guess
<verbose> i've made a real mess of kde...how can i completely remove it and all config files and reinstall it?
<Adore> ys
<DaSkreech> Yeah but the vast majority of people who downloada deb andclick on it would expect it to do what?
<Adore> yes
<h3sp4wn> verbose: sudo aptitude purge kde~i
<h3sp4wn> verbose: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Adore> ooops
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Openoffice documents are .zips So should we have them open in ,ark as well?
<Adore> i lost
<verbose> h3sp4wn: thanks
<sorush20> hi guys what does fifo mean?
<lupine_85> first in first out
<DaSkreech> First in First out
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Wouldn't affect me in the slightest
<DaSkreech> Doh!
<sorush20> fifo buffer isn't getting full and its sttuck at about 1- 2 percent and there is not info on device buffer..
<sorush20> I don't know how to fix this
<intelikey> sorush20 fifo=file in file out  ?
<flake> i have a question, i just downloaded the bluefish editor - trying to edit and save a test webpage to view in the usual /var/www/... folder, but it wont let me save due to security i imagine
<flake> do i need to set permissions on the folder
<flake> or somehow run bluefish in root
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: as of dapper you can click a .deb and it will install it and any depends it finds
<angasule> does anyone know of a replacement for MS Project?
<flake> and like when i code with c++ and create folders/apps,  i need to create maybe a base folder with the adequate permissions?
<gnomefreak> flake: you use apt to install bluefish?
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: I just clicked One and it opened in ark
<flake> i had to download it manually, the universe repositories aren't enabled on my install for some reason
<gnomefreak> gdebi = gnome and it does what i said im sure there should ne a kdebi iirc
<gnomefreak> flake: enable them and install it. but was it a deb you downloaded?
<flake> yes
<lupine_85> flake: save it elsewhere and copy it over with sudo
<flake> i used gdebi to extract/install
<lupine_85> then change th owner and group to www-data
<larsbjar> I am trying to share a folder with some windows computers on my LAN. But what about the samba password. Do I have to create a samba account with password? Why cant I share so that anyone can access my shared folder directly? Aaaah....
<verbose> h3sp4wn: that didn't do it...kde is still just as messed up as it was before
<flake> good idea lupine, for when it's exposed to the real world
<verbose> i have no menu or anything other than 2 buttons that i put on the taskbar when it was working
<h3sp4wn> verbose: try mv .kde .kdeold (restart kde - reintegrate any changes you made)
<verbose> h3sp4wn: k, will do
<gnomefreak> its not called kdebi but im almost positive i saw a kde version of it
<verbose> h3sp4wn: thank you thank you...i didn't even think that it could be my settings, i just thought stuff was missing
<h3sp4wn> verbose: If kubuntu-desktop is installed chances are nothing is missing (unless you are using unofficial repositories0
<verbose> h3sp4wn: good to know
<coreymon77> problem
<coreymon77> my sound isnt working
<coreymon77> ii cant get it to work
<h3sp4wn> coreymon77: Since when ?
<coreymon77> just noticed
<coreymon77> but i think for a while
<tk_> hi
<verbose> anyone know how to detach a screen session running within another screen session?
<jmichaelx> would it be possible to add the xfce weather panel applet to the KDE panel? the xfce4 applet is so much better than kweather....
<gnomefreak> jmichaelx: im assuming not without alot of crap/hacking/so on
<jmichaelx> gnomefreak: ok i was just curious
<coreymon77> i cant get it to work
<jmichaelx> i have xfce installed on this box, but have not tried to add that applet
<Chuck> Hey guys, does anybody know how to rip dvds?
<Chuck> I used acidrip, but wont work at all.
<DaSkreech> k3b :-)
<Chuck> Is it possible to encode them?
<DaSkreech> Never tired though I should
<coreymon77> can someone help me get my sound working?
<Chuck> whats wrong?
<sorush20> my dvd play back is a bit fuzzy how can I increase the quality please?
<sorush20> I'm using a real dvd and xine engine with kaffine
<micmac> sorush20, what video out driver are you using?
<micmac> Is the source interlaced? Try hitting 'i' during playback in case it is.
<sorush20> I put it on auto
<AtKaaZ> does anyone know what causes console blanking in console text only mode? (not in X)
<micmac> AtKaaZ, you want it to blank?
<coreymon77> chuck: i dont really know what is wrong my sound just isnt working
<sorush20> micmac: should I do interlace
<AtKaaZ> micmac: i want it to stop blanking :)
<micmac> sorush20, if it's interlaced you need to deinterlace
<micmac> AtKaaZ, try 'setterm -powersave off'
<AtKaaZ> micmac: all right! thanks so much
<micmac> np, hope it works
<AtKaaZ> me too
<sorush20> it seems like I can see the frames and its not fast enough..
<micmac> sorush20, is it better when you set the video out driver to 'xv' instead of 'auto'
<micmac> ?
<sorush20> it is still fuzzy and I can see the edges of the pics and fuzzy..
<rioux602> Hello
<micmac> sorush20, try another player. mplayer for instance.
<sorush20> micmac: don't know how to describe it.
<clams> for nvidia cards, you need a driver for kubuntu, correct?
<micmac> sorush20, I thought so :)
<DaSkreech> Where can I find the Rich text option in kopete?
<rioux602> can someone help me with samba ?
<rioux602> i don't know how to configure it..
<rioux602> I already tried some tutos.
<micmac> rioux602, take a look at the sample smb.conf
<coreymon77> clams:yes
<rioux602> yes but I can't edit it
<micmac> rioux602, you need to sudo
<rioux602> i did
<rioux602> sudo -e smb.conf ?
<echo1> anyone know the link for the forum post "$80 router to $800 router" (its baout hacked router firmware, for MORE than jsut the linksys wrtg54)
<echo1> i searched but cant seem to find it
#kubuntu 2006-09-07
<micmac> rioux602, you fogot the editor.
<rioux602> how then ?
<coreymon77> echo1: why do you need this?
<Xcalibur> anyone know a better wireless connection manager?
<clams> coreymon77: i'm looking on the wiki right now but i can't find what im supposed to do to install it. know any more info about it offhand? i vaguely remember doing it for ubuntu hoary...
<Xcalibur> than wlassistant?
<micmac> rioux602, 'sudo <editor> /path/to/smb.conf'
<coreymon77> clams: well i had to do it
<Xcalibur> ?
<rioux602> wich editor ?
<Xcalibur> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<echo1> coreymon77: want to buy a new router and futureshop has a dlink one on sale but i dont know if i can install thehacked firmware
<echo1> coreymon77: ^^
<clams> coreymon77: do you have a link or anything to a guide that will walk me through it? thanks for your help :)
<Xcalibur> anyone?
<coreymon77> clams: yes i do
<coreymon77> clams: its called apt
<Xcalibur> any better connection manager?
<h3sp4wn> echo1: Which hacked firmware ?
<coreymon77> clams: which card do you have
<DaSkreech> rioux602: try kdesu kate /path/to/smb.conf
<echo1> originally for the wrtg54 but i recall reading on the forums (in the how to, but it got moved) thats its avail for other router brands
<h3sp4wn> echo1: toh.openwrt.org (some WIP ones are usable some not- you need a serial console for most of the WIP ones which may or not need soldering)
<clams> coreymon77: i have a 6600gt
<clams> pny
<coreymon77> clams: wait a sec
<h3sp4wn> echo1: They don't really turn it into an $800 router though they allow you to do what you can with an $800 router but are nowhere near as reliable (at the moment) -
<rioux602> ok but do i need to cahnge in the configuration ?
<rioux602> I'm able to se the other computer on the network but they can't see me
<clams> coreymon77: okay thanks, although i think i may have found something
<h3sp4wn> echo1: The only router on that table of hardware I think which is $80 which could perform like a $800 router is the gateway 7001 and the ethernet driver is not quite finished yet (ebay has them cheap but the rrp was $400)
<echo1> h3sp4wn: i realize that, that was just the name of the forum post
<coreymon77> clams
<coreymon77> here
<coreymon77> !nvidia clams
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia clams - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<h3sp4wn> echo1: If its DLINK (and ar7 don't expect working wireless for quite a long time)
<rioux602> this line is ok ? interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0
<mikki> can someone help me, i cant write @ on my keybord. and some other char..
<coreymon77> clams: did you find something
<echo1> yeah  doesn't matter, that particular router isnt supported
<clams> yes im here sorry about that!
<clams> and i can't message you since i'm not registered
<echo1> ill probably get it regardless because its a good deal and i dont really have any need for hacked portion
<coreymon77> so
<clams> coreymon77: here
<coreymon77> did you find anything
<clams> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia i found this
<coreymon77> yup
<clams> thats the way to go?
<coreymon77> thank our channel bot ubotu for that link
<coreymon77> type in !botsnack
<clams> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<coreymon77> use that link
<clams> oh
<clams> haha he gave me the exact same link
<clams> wow thats a nice bot
<inteliwasp> is the ati mobility U1 better than the 8500?
<clams> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<lnxkde> check my blog and tell me if you think it need something more? please people :D www.lnxkde.blogspot.com
<h3sp4wn> inteliwasp: What does lspci list it as ?
<clams> thanks for your help coreymon77!
<clams> and you too, ubotu!
<inteliwasp> 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1
<rioux602> I need help with samba
<h3sp4wn> inteliwasp: That is helpful :/ (useally there is an R or RV number also)
<inteliwasp> 1 sec i'm gonna put it on pastebin
<h3sp4wn> inteliwasp: That is all that I needed (I would have expected - some more information in the line but that is it)
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: do you use konq?
<inteliwasp> h3sp4wn:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22778
<Strider> Anyone know why when I "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in the terminal, it's says "command not found."?
<coreymon77> now about my sound
<coreymon77> how do i get it to work
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: I use minefile
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: I use minefield
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: (A pretty old one actually but its working fine and the fonts look good so I kept it)
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: ty
<goamind> how on earth do I install nvidia drivers on ubuntu????
<coreymon77> !tell goarmind about nvidia
<coreymon77> !tell goamind about nvidia
<Darkkish> when i click on a .sh file it just opens in kate
<deeo> hehe
<inteliwasp> h3sp4wn:  so...is it posible to use the drivers?
<Darkkish> it didn't used to, what happened?
<inteliwasp> Darkkish:  is the file exacutable by you?
<Darkkish> um... idk
<Darkkish> ther we go
<goamind> tks man
<Darkkish> dind't check "is exicutable"
<goamind> I got the errors about kernel and all that
<goamind> it didnt' find the kernel sources
<coreymon77> goamind: didnt that link help
<Darkkish> ok it still won't execute
<intelikey> ok kde is screwy   where does it get it's information for ~ ???
<Darkkish> now i click and nothing happens
<coreymon77> goamind: did that link help at all
<h3sp4wn> inteliwasp: I think you should be able to get working 3d with the free ones
<intelikey> i moved root out of /root  but kde uses /root for root's home, making the dir /root and setting that for ~ as well.   anyone know where kde mucked that up ?
<intelikey> h3sp4wn someone been using my nick ?
<TheGateKeeper> Darkkish: navigate to it in konqueror right click, press advanced and see what the permissions are or whether not you can execute it
<Darkkish> it says i can execute it
<intelikey> why would they hard code the home dir for any account?
<Strider> Anyone know if it's possible to install XGL with Kubuntu?
<inteliwasp> h3sp4wn:  meaning that the binaries would not be any help right?
<h3sp4wn> inteliwasp: If you can use the free ones I would use them
<Darkkish> TheGateKeeper, i should be able to execute it, it was working fine the last time i was on
<intelikey> h3sp4wn ah i see the tab completion error :)
<StrudelNinja____> Hey. I'm not sure what I did but I was playing around with colors for my lower panel and now all the fonts and menus and whatnot in my system settings, konqueror, etc are really tiny, as if my screen resolution was raised
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: Yep (almost certainly)
<TheGateKeeper> Darkkish: well you could always run it from the cli
<Darkkish> TheGateKeeper, Cli?
<TheGateKeeper> !cli > Darkkish
<TheGateKeeper> read the pm
<Darkkish> oohh
<Darkkish> the console
<TheGateKeeper> Darkkish: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html#toc6
<viruz> he he for the first here, i am from belgium  hey
<goamind> coreymon, <goamind> sorry, I didnt see u wrote. I didn't try that., I'll try in the morning, I really hope it works
<goamind> more important is the fact that I need to instal nvidia MB drivers not only video
<Darkkish> its just sh file.sh right?
<Strider> Anyone know if it's possible to put XGL on Kubunutu.. and if so. Do you know of a guide/how to on the forums that will make sure I don't screw up? :)
<Telroth|School> Strider, take your pick. most are simply copies of another one: http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=xgl+ubuntu&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<Strider> Okay, thank you.
<Telroth|School> i haven't gotten a chance to test any, but now that i have kubuntu installed i'll start testing and see what works
<Strider> I set it up with Ubuntu, but I like the KDE layout better.
<viruz> hello
<coreymon77> goamind?
<goamind> can we provate corey?
<goamind> private
<nagyv> hi! I would like to copy a lot of files from my ext3 hard disk to an NTFS partition with Knoppix. It worked weel for a while, but now I can't write over anything.
<StrudelNinja> anyone know what fonts in system settings I'd want to change for the popups when I hover over windows in my menu bar below, or in my room names on tabs on konversation?
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: Tried the knoppix channel ?
<Darkkish> lol i actually got WoW working better on linux
<StrudelNinja> I can't seem to get them to change
<coreymon77> goamind: are you registered with nickserv
<coreymon77> ?
<goamind> I am not
<coreymon77> well then we cant private
<goamind> :(
<goamind> how do I register?
<imbrandon> !register > goamind
<goamind> !register goamind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register goamind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goamind> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<daniloc> i build radio streaming
<daniloc> any can try it ?
<asset> daniloc>i can try
<daniloc> http://212.200.77.16:8888/
<daniloc> try this
<daniloc> ant tell me.
<darksoule> hello... i need some advice... i want to save my files before i reformat but using the live cd, i cannot get to said files... i crashed vlos (again) and was trying to recover my files through ubuntu... is this even possible anymore?
<coreymon77> goamind: registered yet
<coreymon77> ?
<deeo> daniloc: cool.
<goamind> not registered
<goamind> where do I register?
<daniloc> deeo: working ?
<coreymon77> go to the freenode tab at the bottom
<coreymon77> in that tab type in
<asset> daniloc>working but rebuffering
<daniloc> i know, my network is too bad
<asset> have you seen Zina? http://www.pancake.org/zina/index.html
<asset> daniloc>http://www.pancake.org/zina/index.html
<daniloc> wait a lil
<coreymon77> type /msg nickserv register [the password you want to use]  and press enter
<coreymon77> then type /msg nickserv identify [your password] 
<asset> daniloc>actually Jinzora is much prettier than Zina, this is the one I meant to send you http://www.jinzora.com/
<coreymon77> okay?
<Darkkish> how do i get my 4 button mouse working?
<daniloc> aseet: nice
<Darkkish> 5 including the scroll wheel
<asset> daniloc>yea, jinzora is smooth
<daniloc> i will try now
<daniloc> i thinks is good
<asset> daniloc>I would be careful about putting any of those on to pubic networks. Nessus has plugins for a lot of them... Jinzora gets patched up though
<StrudelNinja> anyone know what fonts in system settings I'd want to change for the popups when I hover over windows in my menu bar below, or in my room names on tabs on konversation? I can't seem to find any that will change them.
<daniloc> i see
<daniloc> it is very nice ;)
<coreymon77> goamind?
<asset> daniloc>here is the Nessus for GNUMP3d http://www.nessus.org/plugins/index.php?view=single&id=20244
<darksoule> how do i access files from another OS partition?
<asset> daniloc>looks like you are 1 version past that though is was for 2.9.8... just keep up on any package you use that is public... mom signing off ..haha
<daniloc> :))))
<asset> anyone used "snoop" on ubuntu?
<coreymon77> hello
<coreymon77> goamind are you there?
<daniloc> what is snoop ?
<daniloc> asset: pvt please
<goamind> corey.... do you have yahoo or msn?
<goamind> goamynd is my yahoo ID
<asset> daniloc>i have to register my nick
<asset> one sec
<daniloc> ok,
<daniloc> waiting for you
<daniloc> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<StrudelNinja> Ok so I was messing around with my fonts in system settings and I accidently changed them all. I think I have everything back to normal, except the font for my channel tabs and status bar in Konversation, and my popups when I hover over an icon on my lower panel aren't right, but I can't figure out how to change them
<ERRY111> driz
<zblach> hi. there's some new functionality i'd like to try. maybe someone can point me in the right direction for it
<driz> Hey guys I need to install the latest version of JAVA is it in Adept?\
<driz> ERRY111
<XVampireX> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<soulrider> driz: whatd oy ou need, JRe or JDK ?
<driz> JRE
<zblach> i'm currently running breezy on my desktop. I store all my music here. how can I access it (listen to it) from another computer?
<XVampireX> driz :)
<driz> XVampireX 0.o
<XVampireX> And just for the record, you don't ask if something is in adept, you ask if something is in the repositories :)
<XVampireX> Adept is just a program
<XVampireX> in adept search for sun-java5-jre and install that
<driz> ok I'll try that thanks
<zblach> is icecast too extreme for what i'm trying to do?
<driz> I already got it apparently
<XVampireX> driz: gotta reconfigure defaults
<pushpop-> I noticed that Add Remote Programs is missing alot of applications such as mozilla firefox and xchat.  How do you enabled it so they can be installed via adept?
<pushpop-> remove*
<XVampireX> driz, check in the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<XVampireX> pushpop-: enable universe and multiverse
<pushpop-> XVampireX: that is done is sources.list?
<XVampireX> yeah
<XVampireX> driz: this section: "Selecting the default Java version"
<driz> XVampireX: I had Adept open i think its all good now but i need to check
<pushpop-> XVampireX: I only see universe not multi unviers
<XVampireX> it's the restricted part, I think
<XVampireX> Basically you need to remove all the comments that have something like that: # deb (or was it just #deb ?)
<XVampireX> remove the # in those
<mighty-d> hi, does anyone knows superkaramba's path to themes?
<pushpop-> ok
<pushpop-> got cha
<pushpop-> XVampireX: Do you need to do something to adept because I dont see anything new showing up?
<XVampireX> pushpop-: don't forget about updating (I am not sure if adept does that)
<mighty-d> hi, does anyone knows superkaramba's path to themes? (default path)
<XVampireX> pushpop-: yeah, gotta update
<pushpop->  apt-get update?
<XVampireX> pushpop-: sudo apt-get update
<XVampireX> but adept should have that functionality
<pushpop-> ok
<ERRY111> Can someone help me? I'm removing some unwanted applications and Adept is asking me if I want to stop kdm daemon. What do I do?
<pushpop-> I appreciate your help
<XVampireX> No problems
<shadowhywind> i would say no erry111 (but i am still a newbie myslef)
<XVampireX> ERRY111: No, you don't stop the KDM daemon
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know of an app that will allow me to minimize something to the system tray?
<XVampireX> ERRY111: the KDM is basically the X server... I.E: the you're running KDE on it
<shadowhywind> anyone good with ndiswrapper?
<ERRY111> Ok, it's unresponsive. I can't choose "No"
<XVampireX> Kr4t05: There should be one somewhere in www.kde-apps.org
<Kr4t05> I have an xterm session set to start on KDE login, for F@H, and I want to be able to free that spot in my taskbar.
<ERRY111> i've clicked on it, and pressed the "N" key
<ERRY111> and I get nothing
<XVampireX> ERRY111: Make sure what you want to remove doesn't remove KDM too, or anything related directly to KDE
<Telroth|School> Kr4t05,
<Telroth|School> you can't force it into the systray with any programs i know of
<ERRY111> XVampireX: adept is not responding
<Telroth|School> but you can make it not show in the task bar (you'd have to alt-tab to get to it)
<XVampireX> Telroth|School: I clearly remember I've seen a program for it.
<Telroth|School> also, if it's a console window
<Telroth|School> get yakuake
<ERRY111> XVampireX: It's not letting me choose anything.
<XVampireX> ERRY111: Terminate the adept session
<Telroth|School> it's a drop-down terminal just like the ones found in many 3d fps games
<ERRY111> XVampireX: Ok hold on
<NeoChucky> Kr4t05: have a look at "ksystraycmd"
<NeoChucky> I think it does exactly what you want
<XVampireX> Kr4t05: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=24006
<NeoChucky> by the way... kdialog is good for displaying tooltips from a shell script. Just if you need it...
<XVampireX> I wonder what happened to ERRY111
<deeo> ffmpeg is a CC warning *beast*.
<deeo> i particularly like the parts mentioning the use of void* in arithmetic
<zblach> anyone ever setup anything similar?
<deeo> zblach: check out nas
<Telroth> zblach, set up shoutcast to stream it or set up an nfs partition that you cam mount from another computer
<StrudelNinja> Ok so I was messing around with my fonts in system settings and I accidently changed them all. I think I have everything back to normal, except the font for my channel tabs and status bar in Konversation, and my tooltips when I hover over an icon on my lower panel aren't right, but I can't figure out how to change them
<XVampireX> zblach: Supposedly if you want networked sound you can either use some sound server or for example, latest amarok has DAAP support.
<zblach> daap?
<XVampireX> Some protocol that can stream to network
<deeo> digital audio access protocol
<XVampireX> yeah
<XVampireX> daap.sourceforge.net
<h3sp4wn> You can use mpd
<XVampireX> MPD is not that :P
<XVampireX> But yeah, it's possible to use mpd
<XVampireX> for that
<deeo> or arts.
<deeo> or icecast.
<XVampireX> yup
<deeo> not very clean that way, though.
<deeo> i would just suggest adding a share via the kde sharing thingy.
<deeo> something called 'music' or something.  then just play the files.
<h3sp4wn> mpd is pretty clean way of doing it
<seurimas> hello all!
<deeo> System Settings -> Sharing -> File Sharing, there's that thinger.
* XVampireX says that Samba is not a very good thing for streaming since it's slow
<deeo> dude icecast runs over a dialup connection on a bad day.
<deeo> i think smb is a little faster than that.
<Telroth> smb or nfs or fish is better than icecast or daap because it allows the files to be played directly and makes changing the song easy
<deeo> if it can transfer at 192kbps, you're laughing.
<deeo> (24KBps, that is.)
<dako> I am having issues with adept. It won't let me uprade, like it's stuck.
<XVampireX> dako: Some packages may get to the repositories before the required dependencies get there.
<XVampireX> Or the mirror doesn't work
<XVampireX> or some other problems
<XVampireX> Unless it didn't let you upgrade for a while
<dako> it was a fresh install, it list the files as upgradeable but requested is no change
<XVampireX> hmm
<XVampireX> try in console: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Darkkish> k guys ubuntu question
<Darkkish> my CD drive doesn't work
<XVampireX> It's a kubuntu channel :P
<Darkkish> i put a CD in it recognizes it for a split second then stops recognising it
<Darkkish> well its a general ubuntu question
<driz> How do I stop Picasa from taking all the pictures on My computer
<driz> I already have what i need
<dako> I get could not lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<XVampireX> dako: You're running adept at the same time
<XVampireX> dako: close adept
<dako> it gave me a list of 5 packages kept back
<XVampireX> hmm
<XVampireX> What packages?
<XVampireX> Can you give me exactly the output?
<dako> can I copy into here?
<XVampireX> And do you have univese and multiverse enabled?
<XVampireX> no, something like: http://www.pastebin.ca
<dako> I have not changed the resource lists
<XVampireX> (I gave you .ca because .com doesn't seem to work for me nowadays)
<XVampireX> dako: try to enable universe and multiverse then do update
<XVampireX> It's called dependency hell
<dako> thought that were already enabled?
<XVampireX> Your packages won't be installed until the neccessary dependencies will be installed first.
<XVampireX> No, they are not enabled by default.
<dako> if I tried to uninstall one it waould list it as a break
<XVampireX> I know
<XVampireX> Enable universe and multiverse, if that doesn't work then we can talk
<dako> man I'm stpid
<XVampireX> Anyway, give me the output of sudo apt-get upgrade
<dako> how, new
<XVampireX> copy paste it into www.pastebin.ca
<XVampireX> and submit it
<dako> ok.adept is running right now, upgrading
<XVampireX> so it worked?
<dako> yeah,they were greyed out
<dako> thing is I even went back and looked at them, and didn't see it, dee dee dee!
<XVampireX> okey
<dako> thanks for the help
<XVampireX> no problems
<auctmore> compiling QIde from http://qide.free.fr fails because the QtUiTools library is missing. Does anyone know how to fix that in 6.06.1 LTS ?
<XVampireX> By getting the QtUiTools?
<XVampireX> It's mostly just getting the Qt stuff and then checking during ./configure if it's there
<auctmore> I installed the library packages but the *.a versions are missing
<XVampireX> *.a versoins?
<XVampireX> versions^ ?
<auctmore> I've searched the net and that's what i found
<XVampireX> ubuntu is not the best choice for people who want an up to date system
<XVampireX> Try and get the library that you need and compile it
<auctmore> let me check something and i'll be back
<XVampireX> okey
<XVampireX> Someone take over :P
<larson9999> does the 6.06.1 alternate install cd have a text installer?
<auctmore> XVampireX: this QtUiTools thing is about bug #40077 in launchpad.net for the ubuntu distro. Is there a fix? I can't find it.
<XVampireX> larson9999: alternate install cd IS the text installer.
<XVampireX> auctmore: hmm, I'd need to check the bug
<auctmore> please do
<XVampireX> auctmore: Do you have the exact version that qide wants?
<auctmore> XVampireX: no I don't
<XVampireX> can you give me link to the bug? :)
<clams> hey guys, quick question for you all:
<clams> I'm working on setting up my nvidia driver
<clams> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia is what im going off of
<larson9999> XVampireX: ok.  that's what i want.  a related question: why don't the 'distro' guys fix the gui installers so that if the resolution is low the windows still fit on the screen?  seems all distros have this problem for the past 10 years
<clams> and one of the steps tells me to find "linux-restricted-modules" that is appropriate for my kernl
<clams> but I can't tell the difference between all these packages
<auctmore> XVampireX: the bug is at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/40077
<XVampireX> larson9999: More like a KDE problem, perhaps?
<larson9999> XVampireX: maybe.  but i've seen it in it most of the gui distro installers i've used.  maybe they're mostly kde.  even so, why hasn't kde fixed it?  oh, well.
<XVampireX> auctmore: It looks like it's a known but and should be fixed sometime, you can TRY and compile the working version or try the debian version, but be careful with the latter. And the first one may very well work but not neccessarily.
<XVampireX> what GUI installers do you mean exactly?
<XVampireX> :-/
<h3sp4wn> The knoppix installer is pretty good (or the kanotix version of it)
<auctmore> XVampireX: I wonder how the author gets his project compiled ;-)
<h3sp4wn> I wonder how difficult it would be to make a version of kubuntu with that installer
<XVampireX> auctmore: It's straightforward, but you can always add your own stuff to it, hehe
<naegling23> has anyone used the program kdenlive?
<auctmore> XVampireX: there is more info about this at http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=358224 but my system doesn't have the *.install files they mention over there.
<XVampireX> :-/
<XVampireX> Sorry, I don't know about that one exactly.
<auctmore> XVampireX: okay. many thanks.
<plugs> is konversation pretty hard on resources?
<naegling23> cause im trying to do some video editing, but I cant find a good program
<XVampireX> plugs: it's fairly light on resources actually
<XVampireX> naegling23: there are  more applications other than kdenlive
<naegling23> yea, kino wont let me import anything
<plugs> kool cause it's been running all day
<plugs> i'm out
<sorush20> why isn't this working
<naegling23> avidemux just does not do what I need it to
<sorush20> beagle-build-index --recursive --source /
<sorush20> Error: --target must be specified
<naegling23> and cinelerra is...well, I cant figure that thing out
<naegling23> are there any other options?
<XVampireX> naegling23: kino is not the only video application, either.
<XVampireX> naegling23: there are some better ones, but they are not neccessarily using kde or qt
<sorush20> is the beagle daemon is running is it indexing the hdd?
<naegling23> Im used to using roxio video wave on windows, is there a good equivelent
<XVampireX> naegling23: I don't know, but you should look around google for 'video editing linux' (without quotes)
<XVampireX> naegling23: I just forgot the names of the supposedly good video editing applications
<Darkkish> hey i want all my firefox extensions from windows on my linux firefox
<Darkkish> is there anythign i can just copy and paste or do i have to reinstall and reconfig everythign by hand
<deeo> extensions can be copied over
<naegling23> Kino looks like it would work, but It only seems to take dv files
<deeo> not plugins
<Darkkish> ok
<Darkkish> where do i find the extensions to copy over?
<naegling23> is there anything that would convert the files to dv? That might help
<XVampireX> Darkkish: Everything by hand
<Darkkish> ?
<XVampireX> There's cinelerra
<Darkkish> where are the extensions located
<XVampireX> naegling23: I mean, there's cinelerra
<XVampireX> http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<naegling23> yea, I have that installed, I cant really figure the program out, everytime I try to render a file it just crashes
<XVampireX> http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<XVampireX> naegling23: try lives
<_pete> hey all
<_pete> why would 'iwconfig ra0 essid "network name"' fail on me??
<_pete> kubuntu recognizes my card....
<naegling23> hmm, lives looks like it could be good, now to find a deb
<jott_> naegling23: and not to forget: http://www.jahshaka.org/
<h3sp4wn> _pete: Because the ralink drivers are not very good (current ones anyway)
<h3sp4wn> _pete: They have their own syntax also
<_pete> h3sp4wn: hmmm can u reccomend a resource to me
<h3sp4wn> This is what I had in /etc/network/interfaces (for ralink with wpa and those drivers but I nolonger use it)
<clams> hmm im having some problems with nvidia drivers
<clams> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<XVampireX> What problems?
<clams> well, i can't get it to work
<clams> i folowed the steps in that link
<XVampireX> easiest path: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<clams> but i never saw an nvidia splashscreen
<XVampireX> then
<XVampireX> sudo editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<XVampireX> then you look for "nv"
<XVampireX> and replace with "nvidia"
<XVampireX> then ctrl+alt+backspace and you're done :)
<naegling23> blech, I installed lives, but it wont open
<XVampireX> What does it say?
<h3sp4wn> _pete: http://paste.debian.net/12391 (The interface has to be up before you can use iwconfig irc)
<_pete> h3sp4wn: was there a link there? im on a *cough* windows *cough* box right now so i probably dont have the same features you do
<XVampireX> naegling23: what does it say?
<naegling23> eroor baddevice
<_pete> ok got it lol
<naegling23> major opcode 147
<naegling23> minor opcode 3
<XVampireX> that's not the problem
<XVampireX> That's normal
<naegling23> failed to open device
<XVampireX> what device?
<naegling23> I dont know, thats what I get when I type lives into konsole
<XVampireX> You DIDN'T copy paste it, though
<clams> hmm okay xvampirex i'll give that a shot
<XVampireX> So you're really not giving me the information that I need
<h3sp4wn> _pete: http://paste.debian.net/12391 (The interface has to be up before you can use iwconfig irc)
<_pete> ty
<naegling23> I can copy paste, but I would be a few lines of code, is that alright with everyone?
<XVampireX> naegling23: Well, give me everything except the X op code minor lines
<naegling23> Sorry everyone
<naegling23> naegling23@naegling23-kubuntu:~$ lives
<naegling23> LiVES 0.9.6
<naegling23> Copyright 2002-2006 Gabriel Finch (salsaman@xs4all.nl) and others.
<naegling23> LiVES comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
<naegling23> This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it
<naegling23> under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details.
<naegling23> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<naegling23>   Major opcode:  147
<Kr4t05> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<naegling23>   Minor opcode:  3
<naegling23>   Resource id:  0x0
<_pete> h3sp4wn: i dont even have that directory, so i am gonna create it, but i am positive i am missing something
<naegling23> Failed to open device
<naegling23> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<naegling23>   Major opcode:  147
<naegling23>   Minor opcode:  3
<naegling23>   Resource id:  0x0
<naegling23> Failed to open device
<Kr4t05> !paste > naegling23
<naegling23> Im sorry
<h3sp4wn> _pete: its a file /etc/network/interfaces
<XVampireX> Hmm
<naegling23> I warned everyone, Im still a noob, you could have told me when I said I was pasting some lines
<Darkkish> holy crap
<naegling23> thanks for the info Ill remember for next time
<Kr4t05> naegling23: You never said that you were going to paste anything...
<Darkkish> where the heck are firefox extensions stored?
<_pete> h3sp4wn: /etc/network doesnt exist :(
<_pete> hmm should i log in as root?
<Kr4t05> [20:55]  <naegling23> Sorry everyone <- That doesn't indicate what you're going to do.
<_pete> i got it now nm
<clams> xvampirex: you told me to sudo editor that .conf file, is there any way i can edit that file without using the konsole as a file editor?
<XVampireX> naegling23: It doesn't say much, check in their website if it has any dependencies
<XVampireX> clams: replace editor with kae
<XVampireX> kate^
<brandon__> can I install msn on linux?
<naegling23> I installed through synaptic, so It should have taken care of that, but I'll check
<clams> ....xvampirex: is it normal fori t to give me a bunch of errors in the console after opening the .conf file?
<Darkkish> what is that thing that helps you find where stuff is installed?
<ashe> brandon_, you shouldnt need to. There are better programs that do the same job
<XVampireX> clams: Yeah
<brandon__> for like msn messanger?
<clams> okay cool/
<brandon__> what program should i use?
<ashe> yes. You're using kubuntu, right?
<XVampireX> clams: if it opens up the program then it's ok
<Kr4t05> Man...
<brandon__> yes
<ashe> Kopete
<brandon__> ok
<clams> okay it did, so :)
<brandon__> ummm... I'm new to linux
<Kr4t05> Is anyone else using edgy? #ubuntu+1 is dead ATM, and I can't get this on my own.
<zblach> hey, does gnump3d support vbr?
<ashe> when you first start it, it'll give you options, to go with whatever network. You can select msn there
<Kr4t05> zblach: It should, afaik
<brandon__> =O
<brandon__> omg linux rocks
<ashe> Yes, yes it does
<brandon__> >.<
<brandon__> lol
<clams> dear xvampirex: You rock.
<clams> it worked like a charm ^_~
<brandon__> what does it mean by a wallet?
<XVampireX> Cool :)
<XVampireX> brandon__: kwallet is a kde tool
<brandon__> and that is?
<XVampireX> it keeps all your passwords in it
<brandon__> I just learned linux like 2 days ago
<brandon__> :O
<XVampireX> and then locks it in one password
<brandon__> awesome
<Admiral_Chicago> brandon__, are you really new to linux?
<brandon__> yes i am
<brandon__> so I make a password and it locks it into my login pass?
<brandon__> or what?
<naegling23> xvampirex I seem to have everything I need....odd
<XVampireX> hmm
<clams> what do you do if you lose the password to your kwallet?
<XVampireX> I don't know :P
<Hawkwind> clams: You could probably delete the config file and reset it.  But that will possibly lose everything you have stored in it
<clams> i might do that, i only have one password saved in it so far
<clams> do you know the filepath?
<Hawkwind> clams: I'd look around in ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet or ~/.kde/share/config  or similar
<naegling23> Im gonna jump over to a lives irc chat to see if they can help, thanks
<clams> okay thanks hawkwind
<Hawkwind> clams: No problem
<XVampireX> naegling23: I'll look around
<Darkkish> is there flash player for linux
<XVampireX> naegling23: found it
<XVampireX> Darkkish: Yes, but it's old
<Darkkish> >.<
<XVampireX> naegling23: http://www.xs4all.nl/~salsaman/lives/docs/hangfix.txt
<Darkkish> k booting to windows then
<XVampireX> Darkkish: 7.0
<Darkkish> talk to you all later
<Darkkish> oh
<XVampireX> Okey
<Darkkish> thats new enough
<Darkkish> lol
<XVampireX> But there are some problems with it
<phred_> how do I change permission for a folder that is currently root/root?
<Darkkish> LOL alright changed my mind
<Darkkish> don't want to f*ck with installing it
<Darkkish> see you all later
<XVampireX> Darkkish: Problems like that it's using OSS for sound and OSS doesn't do software mixing, so you can't run 2 different applications that use sound at the same time.
<phred_> I want to write to a windows partition on a different disk but on the same machine.
<XVampireX> Darkkish: And another one is there are A/V synch problems
<Darkkish> wow
<Darkkish> useless >.<
<Darkkish> why the hell is there no good Flash for Linux?
<XVampireX> Darkkish: You can fix the first one though
<Darkkish> meh
<Darkkish> too lazy for right now
<Darkkish> lo
<XVampireX> Darkkish: Gotta be running your browser through alsa-oss (that's the package name)
<Darkkish> tomarrow i will
<Darkkish> k
<XVampireX> Okey
<Darkkish> see ya guys
<XVampireX> phred_: you want to write to what windows partition?
<crimsun> you can also install libesd0-alsa and 6.10's flashplugin-nonfree package.
<XVampireX> Or wait for 9.0 :)
<phred_> have a dual disk, dual boot machine. already mounted a partition from the windows side as data1 under /home/phred  but it is root/root and wont let me write to it
<_pete> h3sp4wn: i added the line 'auto ra0' above what you pasted, is that correct?
<XVampireX> to run as root you need sudo or su
<XVampireX> if it's an NTFS partition, then it won't let you write to it.
<naegling23> well, xvampirex I tried your fix, now I get a little more info
<prueba> alguien habla espaol??????''
<XVampireX> naegling23: Yeah?
<h3sp4wn> _pete: Did I not have auto ra0 there ?
<XVampireX> naegling23: What does it do now? :P
<phred_> vfat partition, my user can sudo
<_pete> no, weird huh?
<naegling23> exec of JACK server failed: No such file or directory
<XVampireX> naegling23: you need jack server stuff :)
<XVampireX> !jackit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XVampireX> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-14 (dapper), package size 121 kB, installed size 572 kB
<XVampireX> meh
<naegling23> what the heck is jack server stuff
<XVampireX> useless bot
<XVampireX> It's a sound server
<_pete> h3sp4wn: right.
<h3sp4wn> _pete: It should have done I missed it off
<h3sp4wn> _pete: sudo ifup ra0 should bring up the interface
<XVampireX> http://jackaudio.org/
<h3sp4wn> XVampireX: Are you knowledgably about the use of jackd ?
<naegling23> ok, so I dont have jack installed
<naegling23> Ive never heard of jack before
<XVampireX> h3sp4wn: nope :D
<XVampireX> I did but I never used it
<prueba> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL POR AQUI???
<Telroth> wait, what's using jack?
<XVampireX> It's mostly used for advanced stuff like that
<XVampireX> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Telroth> and why isn't alsa being used?
<naegling23> so installing the jack package should be what I need then?
<_pete> h2sp4wn: i ran ifup like u said, and it tells me it's ignoring unknown interface, so im gonna edit the file now, then what
<XVampireX> Telroth: LiVeS
<Telroth> ?
<XVampireX> naegling23: installing the package and starting the server
<dan__> hey is there any way or need to defrag my system?
<Telroth> dan_ what's the fstype?
<naegling23> you mean restart right?
<naegling23> sorry <----noob
<dan__> uhhhh ext3
<XVampireX> naegling23: No, I mean start the server
<Telroth> dan__, probably not
<XVampireX> In linux the only restarts you ever have to do are either related to input/output stuff (X server) or for kernel upgrade
<dan__> i'm just concerned cause i just ran a filesystem check and it sad 21% contiguous files
<XVampireX> dan__: No
<Telroth> dan__, i haven't really had a problem with fragmentation
<Telroth> i think ext3 defrags a bit at a time as it's needed
<dan__> thats what i thought, well thanx
<naegling23> so how would I start the server then
<XVampireX> naegling23: you'd need to read around
<XVampireX> There's a GUI for it but I don't know the command... err forgot it
<_pete> h3sp4wn: i succesfully edited the file, im gonna restart, and now iwconfig should work, right??
<XVampireX> naegling23: http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/
<naegling23> alright, so Ive installed jack and qjackctl
<naegling23> crap, wont start, of cource....at least it says its sorry
<h3sp4wn> _pete: I would expect that if you setup that file it would just work
<naegling23> I think im in over my head here
<_pete> that means i have a big problem... hmmm off to google
<XVampireX> naegling23: what won't start?
<XVampireX> did you start jack server?
<h3sp4wn> pete: I would try using the open source ralink drivers ( I have messed with rt2x00 recently and its pretty good and works in a standard way (iwconfig is normal)
<naegling23> I cant get the jack server to start
<naegling23> im gonna start looking for a different program, I dont like to give up, but im way off in left field with these programs
<naegling23> Im thinking kino will work so long as I can figure out how to convert my mpg files and such to dv
<driz> Are alienware computers compatible with linux?
<driz> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<h3sp4wn> driz: They use nvidia video cards I think - I don't see why they wouldn't be compatible
<driz> h3sp4wn: ok then thanks
<XVampireX> driz: compatible, but that doesn't mean they are designed for linux
<driz> i want one
<driz> ya i know
<h3sp4wn> driz: They are pretty expensive
<XVampireX> Yeah
<XVampireX> Just build your own
<h3sp4wn> I would rather have a sun opteron workstation for that sort of price
<h3sp4wn> (built like a tank as well)
<driz> h3sp4wn: i'm not paying
<naegling23> is kino supposed to be able to handle avi videos?
<driz> :-D
<XVampireX> naegling23: ask them
<[skavenge] > Im having a strange problem, I normally burn dvd-r's fine in k3b with no problem, ive gotten some dvd +r's now and my burner does support both, yet k3b will not burn the dvd+r's, I get an input/output error, seen here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22785 am I missing something?
<h3sp4wn> driz: The Sun would probably be as / more powerful as well (nvidia quadro instead of the consumer stuff and upto 8 cores)
<_pete> how do i find out my kernel version??
<h3sp4wn> _pete: uname -a
<driz> h3sp4wn: you lost me there... what do you mean?
<putaindebordel> uname -a from console
<h3sp4wn> driz: If you want to buy a fast powerful machine buy a sun - instead of an alienware
<_pete> ^word^
<driz> oh ok
<fatejudger> does anyone know of a program that easily syncs data between a computer and a flash drive on mount?
<fatejudger> most importantly critical folders which store documents and the like
<apakatt> Is there any way to get Konqueror to stop opening all files when im browsing in kate? Like when I try to download a movie or a .deb and clicks the link it opens the file i kate as a textfile? (cant use save-as)
<amadeus> i'm trying to install the latest version of amaroK
<amadeus> and everytime it downloads the update, it won't install it
<abattoir> apakatt: is that from kde-look.org ?
<apakatt> abattoir: its from everywhere
<amadeus> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<abattoir> amadeus: you mean its downloaded to your harddisk, and not being installed ?
<abattoir> apakatt: could you try rt. clicking on the link and 'Save link as' ?
<amadeus> yes, the update is being downloaded by adept but each time after the download, it won't install the update
<abattoir> apakatt: sometimes it could be an issue w/ the server
<amadeus> under request, it says "no change"
<abattoir> amadeus: could you try it in a terminal(konsole) ?
<Jucato> amadeus: did you click on "Full Upgrade" after "Fetch Updates" finished
<abattoir> amadeus: that should give you a bit more info...
<abattoir> ok, Jucato'll take care...
* abattoir really goes :)
<amadeus> what do i type in the terminal?
<abattoir> amadeus: 'sudo apt-get update'
<abattoir> amadeus: and 'sudo apt-get install amarok'
<abattoir> amadeus: this is ofcourse if you have modified your sources.list file to include the latest amarok repository
<Jucato> (btw, Amarok 1.4.2 is available in dapper-backports. Amarok 1.4.3 is also now available, too. But you need to enabled dapper-backports anyway)
<apakatt> abattoir: I see, that sucks. there is no way to solve it then?
<amadeus> yes, i have done that
<amadeus> sudo apt-get install amarok didn't work
<amadeus> and there were no changes after sudo apt-get update
<abattoir> apakatt: which site? because the only one that i've noticed is kde-look/kde-apps.org... it could be a server side problem... its under investigation though
<mike> hey need soem help with kde i am a gnome user
<abattoir> amadeus: what error(if any) did you get?
<apakatt> abattoir: gamespot
<abattoir> mike: what do you need ?
<mike> any help with a new kde user
<mike> abattoir:  hey
<abattoir> mike: hi :)
<Jucato> ask away
<mike> abattoir:  i just switched to kubuntu from ubuntu so kde is a bit confusing to me
<mike> abattoir:  i am tryign to compile kxdocker
<amadeus> abattoir: it says that some packages could not be installed
<mike> abattoir:  after i try a ./configure i get an error
<abattoir> mike: could you please pastebin that?
<amadeus> and that this may mean that you have requested an impossible situation
<abattoir> mike: or if its a one-liner, paste it here
<mike> abattoir:  its a one liner
<mike> abattoir:  checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Jucato> mike: is the version of kxdocker in the repositories outdated?
<mike> abattoir:  any ideas?
<abattoir> mike: 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev'
<abattoir> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<mike> Jucato:  i didnt know it was in the repositories
<abattoir> Jucato: yes...
<Jucato> ah I see...
<mike> abattoir:  any ideas on what i shoudl do?
<Jucato> !info kxdocker edgy
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<abattoir> mike: i told you
<Jucato> <abattoir> mike: 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev'
<mike> abattoir:  sorry missed the message
<abattoir> mike: after that, you'd be prompted for Qt headers and kde-headers
<abattoir> mike: after that get libqt3-mt-dev
<abattoir> mike: and 'kde-devel'
<mike> abattoir:  k but what is the qt headers thing?
<abattoir> mike: tbh, compiling kxdocker fully is a pain
<abattoir> mike: you need to compile each plugin separately
<mike> abattoir:  can u help me with it please?
<abattoir> mike: since you are compiling these packages by hand, you need the 'header files' of X, Qt( the widget library that KDE uses) and KDE
* abattoir wonders why he wrot 'widget library' ....
<abattoir> *wrote
<mike> abattoir:  it couldnt fin kde-devel
<mike> find*
<abattoir> !info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<abattoir> mike: do you have universe enabled?
<mike> abattoir:  not sure how to un kde version
* Hawkwind Peeks in and looks around
<abattoir> hi Hawkwind :)
<abattoir> mike:  ??
<mike> abattoir:  yes?
<Hawkwind> Hey there abattoir
<abattoir> mike:  ok, first install the xserver-xorg-dev package... then continue compiling
<abattoir> mike: come back when you get those errors :P
<mike> abattoir:  i installed everythign but kde-devil
<abattoir> mike: its 'devel' not devil :P
<Jucato> hi Hawkwind
<mike> abattoir: sorry about that
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hey there
<mike> abattoir:  when i configure i got thsi now:
<mike> abattoir:
<mike> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<mike> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<mike> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<mike> abattoir:  u get that?
<abattoir> mike: yes, please install kde-devel
<mike> abattoir:  i need help with univers i ony know how to do it on gnome ubuntu
<abattoir> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<abattoir> mike: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<driz> dudes Later school starts tomorrow and I am a senior now!
<abattoir> mike: i have to go now... Jucato and others would be glad to help
<abattoir> bye
<Jucato> ack
<mike> abattoir:  i am in "manage repositoreis" but am having trouble enabling universe
<Jucato> mike: what kind of trouble? look for the line that has something similar to "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe"
<Jucato> right-click on it, then select Enable
<mike> abattoir:  ye sand i right clic kit and click "enable"
<mike> Jucato: it says somethign liek uncomment followign to lines for universe
<mike> Jucato: so i "enable both then what? they are still grayed out
<Jucato> mike: ignore those, those are just comments (you'll notice the word "comment" at the side)
<mike> Jucato:  so what am i lookign for?
<Jucato> the line that I gave you
<Jucato> "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe"
<mike> Jucato:  found it
<mike> abattoir:  found it
<Hawkwind> mike: Have you read this at all: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> mike: No need to highlight abattoir's nick anymore, he's gone
* Jucato sniffs... abattoir's gone.... sniff...
<mike> Hawkwind:  i enable them but i cant click apply, its grayed out
<Jucato> mike: the Apply button at the bottom?
<mike> Jucato:  didnt see that one i saw the one up top, thansk
<mike> Jucato: in a bit can u help me get flash working?
<Hawkwind> !flash > mike
<Hawkwind> Read what the bot sent you in pm
<Jucato> :)
<mike> Hawkwind:  thanks
<_pete> !flash > _pete
<mike> Hawkwind:  i am compiling kxdocker and got to the make install and now i am hitting problems
<mike> Hawkwind:  can i send u a paste bin
<Hawkwind> mike: Just pastebin it and give the channel the URL
<Jucato> gah Hawkwind types fast....
<mike> Hawkwind: http://pastebin.ca/163040
<[-KaSatKa-] > pastebin
<Jucato> !pastebin > [-KaSatKa-] 
<[-KaSatKa-] > !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<[-KaSatKa-] > THere we go
<Hawkwind> Wow!  65MB of updates on the vmware install of Edgy.  Lovely
<mike> Hawkwind:  see anything
<Jucato> heh
<mike> Jucato: can u look at that pastebin for me too
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah, all of KDE is getting updated
<Jucato> looking :)
<Jucato> heh yeah
<Jucato> Hawkwind: that's what you get if you don't update regularly :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I updated it yesterday
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> I'm curious if Gnome 2.16 will make it into Edgy or not
<Jucato> err..
<mike> Hawkwind:  any idea with that pastebinn
<Jucato> Hawkwind: Ubuntu's development cycle is meant to sync with GNOME's
<Jucato> of course they're going to have 2.16
<Hawkwind> mike: Nope.  If I did I would have answered you :P
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ah that's right.  I always forget that
<Jucato> mike: still Google-ing
<Jucato> like what my LoCo team lead said: Ubuntu syncs w/ GNOME's stable dev cycle, unlike ....  heh
<mike> Jucato:  thnask please i really want to get kxdocker to work
<Jucato> mike: hm... is there any reason that the version of kxdocker in the repositories (although it's a bit older) doesn't work for you?
<Hawkwind> mike: Is stdc++ installed ?
<Jucato> mike: did you do "make" before "make install" btw?
<Jucato> (just checking)
<mike> Jucato:  yes
<mike> lol
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Do you have libkdecore4-devel installed ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I'm on Edgy...
<Jucato> or was that meant for mike?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Sorry, that was for mike
<Hawkwind> mike: Do you have libkdecore4-devel installed ?
<Jucato> heh.... I guess it's almost bedtime for you eh, Hawkwind?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Nah, it's only 9:45pm here
<Jucato> heh so I've noticed :)
<Hawkwind> Go to bed around 3am and back up at 7am
<Hawkwind> That's why I'm so tired in the mornings :P
<mike> Hawkwind:  its say it couldnt find libkdecore4-devel
<mike> when i did an apt-get install
<Hawkwind> mike: Then you need to enable some repos first and foremost
<Jucato> Hawkwind: you sure about the package name?
<Hawkwind> !info libkdecore4-dev
<ubotu> Package libkdecore4-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<intelikey> did i mention that there is a bug in kde that no one on the kubuntu team is interested in ?    and folks on the kde team are very little more concerned with, if any.   did i mention that already ?
<Hawkwind> !find libkdecore
<mike> lol
<ubotu> Package/file libkdecore does not exist in dapper
<Hawkwind> !find kdecore4
<Jucato> Hawkwind: package description please?
<ubotu> Package/file kdecore4 does not exist in dapper
<Hawkwind> Hmmm
<mike> Hawkwind: i did install kde-devel
<Jucato> intelikey: what bug would that be?
<Hawkwind> !find kdecore
<ubotu> Package/file kdecore does not exist in dapper
<Hawkwind> mike: What about stdc++ ?
<intelikey> Jucato well "if you start kde as root..."  and that is where they quit listening.
<Hawkwind> Why would you start KDE as root in the first place ?
<mike> Hawkwind:  it couldnt find that wither
<mike> either*
<Hawkwind> mike: Then I'm out of ideas
<intelikey> Jucato actually kde seems for all the world is hard coded to use /root as root's home dir.
<Hawkwind> mike: Why not use kxdocker from the repos
<Jucato> mike: did you install build-essential already?
<mike> Jucato:  yes
<intelikey> Jucato and note Hawkwind as an example  :)
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Huh ?
<intelikey> Hawkwind because i wanted to use gui tools to configure something
<Jucato> mike: try installing libstdc++6
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: If you have the NX bit set there is no real reason not to use root all the time (if you just don't break stuff)
<Jucato> intelikey: the GUI tools couldn't be launched by kdesu?
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Surely you could do that as a normal user and use sudo instead of starting X as root user which is something you should never do
<intelikey> Hawkwind and the system is "nosuid"  so starting kde as root would be the only way to acheve that.
<h3sp4wn> X runs as root anyway
<Hawkwind> intelikey: And you set it up that way why ?
<h3sp4wn> root      4482  3.6  3.8  44592 39648 tty7     S<s+ Sep06  25:22 X :0
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: But KDE doesn't
<Jucato> maybe it's not a KDE bug. but rather an Ubuntu bug/feature/whatever?
<intelikey> Jucato well it's kde specific.  and not in /usr/bin/startkde nor anywhere in /etc  so i think it's hard coded
<pushpop-> Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 337492 .... during install what would cause this..
<intelikey> Jucato it even resets the  ~  and  $HOME   verables so that konsole/*term think root's home is /root even though console and all the other gui's know it's not.
<Jucato> mike: this might work, install "libxtst6"
<h3sp4wn> That is probably to stop people using su (instead of su -)
<mike> Jucato:  i installed it from the repo
<h3sp4wn> and making files in there home dir owned by root
<Jucato> mike: heh :)
<mike> Jucato:  but i dont know how to add launchers and such
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: That is the only reason I can think for it
<Jucato> mike: err... neither do I..
<mike> Jucato:  i am draggin stuff to it but they dotn go into it
<intelikey> h3sp4wn but it really should use the real path not a hard coded one    even if that is the reason.
<Jucato> mike: sorry, I don't have any experience with kxdocker...
<intelikey> it wouldn't be that hard to check the home dir for root...   `grep -m1 root /etc/passwd | cut -d':' -f6 `
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: It wouldn't no submit a patch (Loads of code to look thru though)
<intelikey> h3sp4wn even if i did, why would they bother with it?   i'm the only one in the whole linux world that would ever start kde as root; and alos the only one in the universe that ever changed the home dir for root.    add the two togather and they say "mmmeh, who cares.  next"   ;/
<intelikey> linux is getting more like M$ all the time and i don't like it.
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: I have started kde as root before - and I have /root symlinked to /home/root (I like / to be as small as possible)
<claydoh> mmmmkay
<Jucato> hi claydoh! :)
<claydoh> :P
<Healot> which distro, ehem?
<Jucato> claydoh: DSL now?
<claydoh> ya
<Jucato> nice!
<Jucato> claydoh: any word from Open Source?
<claydoh> about....?
<Jucato> forum updates...
* claydoh hasn't got caugt up fully yet
* Jucato thinks there isn't much to catch up on
<claydoh> well with the whole internet, forums website maint, usenet irc and IM there is :)
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> but now you don't have to worry about disconnections, so take your time :)
<Ubuntu-Pete> intelikey Linux will NEVER be like M$!... There is ALWAYS a choice in Linux.  ie: KDE, GNOME, XFCE, FLUXBOX, DEBIAN, SUSE, whatever you want... not what M$ wants you to have
<claydoh> heh
<joker> do some 1 run steam
<joker> win i try 2 run steam it tell me stean.exe (main x\excption) win32 structred exception @ 7da2b127 attempt to read from virtual address 0 without appropriate acces rights
<claydoh> do you have the newest wine version?
<claydoh> steam is pretty finicky in wine
* claydoh cheats and uses cedega
<claydoh> which he is reinstalling atm
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> cedega cvs?
<claydoh> nope, paid
<Jucato> oooh
<Jucato> nice
<claydoh> tho steam for me *almost* ran OK a few wine versions back for me
<joker> yes
<flaccid_> any way to specify password with kdesu on command line
<joker> i have the new wine
<Jucato> flaccid_: what do you mean?
<flaccid_> Jucato: instead of being prompted for password, provide it with the command
<claydoh> well other than reading wine's app database section about steam, I don't have any other things for you to try
<Jucato> flaccid_: I don't think so
<claydoh> kinda defeats the purpose
<Jucato> that would be a very insecure thing to do
<claydoh> well they did remove the "remeber password" check on the dialog for kdesu
<Hawkwind> flaccid_: man sudo and look at -p
<flaccid_> dang
<flaccid_> for some reason can't run opera from command line with a dif user by other means...
<claydoh> it would remember the password similar to how it works in konsole
<Jucato> Hawkwind: would that work?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I dunno, try it
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> no thanks :)
<claydoh> you can specify the user in the menu entry/desktop icon
<Jucato> "The -p (prompt) option allows you to override the default password prompt and use a custom one."
<Jucato> it just overrides the prompt, not the password
<joker> what win32 4
<joker> i'm sorry i'm new
<flaccid_> Hawkwind: -p changes the prompt with sudo. how can i specify the actual password?
<Jucato> flaccid_: afaik, you can't.
<flaccid_> so su is the only means of specify passwd ?
<flaccid_> or maybe not
<brandon__> ahh
<brandon__> I got a question
<flaccid_> is it possible at all lol
<brandon__> how can I transfer my backup files from my windows drive to my linux drive?
<Hawkwind> brandon__: Samba
<brandon__> ahh thank you, but can i fdo it over my router?
<Jucato> flaccid_: AFAIK, you can't run an app as a different user other than root. at least not in Ubuntu...
<brandon__> or do I have to have the hings connected?
<Hawkwind> brandon__: The computers have to be connected so they see each other
<flaccid_> thats true Jucato
<flaccid_> does su -c even exist in ubuntu?
<brandon__> how can i connect them?
<Jucato> flaccid_: you can login as a different user in the command line, but that's all you can do, again AFAIK
<Jucato> flaccid_: you can also just try to start a new session with that other user, and launch Opera there...
<flaccid_> thanks Jucato
<flaccid_> this is for a dude that for some reason wanted to do this
<Jucato> ??
<flaccid_> heh he wasn't happy with kdesu
<flaccid_> wanted to get rid of the prompt
<brandon__> how do I open samba again?
<brandon__> I'm new to linux
<flaccid_> its better for security to be prompted
<Jucato> er... that jusn't is the way Linux works...
<flaccid_> yeah thats what i told him Jucato
<flaccid_> he wanted to test server side events or something
<MrGideon> depends how obtrusive it is to be honest.
<Jucato> it's sudo... it needs to be obtrusive... otherwise, it loses it purpose, and we'd be better of with su then
<brandon__> I'm lost >.<
<MrGideon> there's such a thing as too obtrusive
<MrGideon> (see windows vista UAC from the early testing betas)
<Jucato> well, it's definitely NOT like that
<brandon__> who are you talking to?
<MrGideon> of course that had the problem that it broke your system every time it appeared
<Jucato> in fact, sudo won't even ask for your password again for a few minutes
<brandon__> where do I open samba?
<MrGideon> I know. Whhen I first moved over to kubuntu I was very cautious of sudo as opposed to having my old full su/root control. I've grown to liek it though
<brandon__> on my other ocmputer?
<brandon__> how can i let it enabled in the network to share files?
<Dr_Willis> Cautious of a 'safer' way. :P
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<_pete> can somebody please walk me through upgrading my kernel??
<_pete> i have 2.6.15
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install samba, then edit the samba config as ya like.
<_pete> but i need 2.6.17
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<brandon__> are you talking to me?
<flaccid_> or if using kde, configure samba in kcontrol
<Jucato> _pete: well, you won't be able to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.17 without compiling it... because Dapper only uses 2.6.15
<Dr_Willis> kcontrol's samba dident seem to work for me right
<brandon__> I am reall confused
<Jucato> brandon__: the samba link was for you
<Jucato> !samba > brandon__
<Dr_Willis> brandon_,  sudo apt-get install samba   to install the core samba stuff..
<phil_>  _pete why do you need 2.6.17
<Jucato> some hardware I think only works with that kernel version?
<Hawkwind> _pete: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=611.0
<Jucato> oh there, Hawkwind's guide :)
<Hawkwind> _pete: That is a very quick and easy way to build yourself a 2.6.17 kernel
<Hawkwind> Linux Britannia 2.6.17.11 #1 SMP Thu Aug 24 21:42:52 CDT 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hawkwind> :P
<_pete> phil: latest rt2x00 drivers require it
<_pete> Hawkwind: ty
<Eeyore_Jr> does the live cd boot from a stick ?
<brandon__> now do i sudo samba in the terminal?
<Hawkwind> Eeyore_Jr: Like one that you find in the woods ?
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> brandon__: samba.org has great docs
<brandon__> I'm not sure what this all means
<brandon__> I'm new to linux
<brandon__> sorry guys
<brandon__> I'm clueless
<Dr_Willis> theres the 'using samba book' thats avilable online...
<brandon__> or can't i just install the stuff and connect the computers through a network?
<Dr_Willis> the short version,,,  install samba,  do 'sudo smbpasswd -a YOURLINUXUSERNAME '  then see if the xp box can see the shares
<brandon__> and transfer?
<Dr_Willis> theres a dozen ways to transfer files.
<Ubuntu-Pete> sudo = super user do (allows you to run a single command as a super user/admin)
<brandon__> I'll try it
<brandon__> would be easier if someone did this crap for me
<jbrouhard> Not really
<brandon__> lol
<jbrouhard> iF you don't do it yourself at least once
<brandon__> why not?
<jbrouhard> you learn nothing :)
<Dr_Willis> its rather straight forward
<brandon__> true
<brandon__> but, I'm from mich and I'm lazy
<Hawkwind> Then linux probably isn't for you
<Ubuntu-Pete> when you open a terminal and type "sudo samba" it will ask for the root password, then when the correct password is entered it will run samba
<brandon__> lol
<jbrouhard> I'm from MO and I'm lazy too, but I do everything myself :)
<Ubuntu-Pete> i'm fun mich too
<brandon__> I just starts a cisco class at my tech center
<brandon__> I'm learning its my second day
<Ubuntu-Pete> im from mich too
<brandon__> cool
<brandon__> what part?
<Ubuntu-Pete> canton
<brandon__> dunno where that is
<brandon__> Homer?
<Ubuntu-Pete> near "Ann Arbor"
<brandon__> :O
<brandon__> lol
<brandon__> sorta close
<phI||Ip> Im pretty new to Linux, never had much luck with Linux, but its running on my new laptop like a charm, Im loving it, great job to all those who are involved =)
<brandon__> but i'm in homer
<Ubuntu-Pete> linux is not hard, it is actually easy, but the tough part is getting out of the microsoft paradigmn (sp)
<phI||Ip> yeah, Im a .NET developer by day
<phI||Ip> to be honest with you, Im sick of it.  I mean, Im not the smartest guy around, but I feel bored and constrained...
<phI||Ip> so this is my shot at trying to discover something fun and interesting about computing again =P
<brandon__> I still can't find any workgroups on my network
<brandon__> how can i get them to show up
<brandon__> like my other comp
<RawSewage> phI||Ip, you get to control your own computer again
<Ubuntu-Pete> did you try konqueror? and type in the address bar remote:/
<Dr_Willis> if you installed samba, you may need to restart the samba service
<phI||Ip> yeah I'm excited, I'll hang out here whenever I'm on so I can soak in any advice you give others.  Thanks again.
<RawSewage> phI||Ip, are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<brandon__> ok
<brandon__> kubuntu
<phI||Ip> I have no idea, I thought it was Ubuntu, but it says Kubuntu on the startup/shutdown
<phI||Ip> I grabbed a Linux Format so I wouldnt have to download the DVD
<phI||Ip> so I installed right off of it
<brandon__> adress bar remote
<RawSewage> phI||Ip, youre using Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> if you install kubuntu-desktop on a ubuntu system - it will show kubuntu on the screens
<phI||Ip> Im using Gnome, so I dunno?
<RawSewage> ??
<brandon__> what is the address bar remote?
<phI||Ip> I assumed they weren't that different?
<RawSewage> Youre using Konversation
<phI||Ip> yeah at the moment
<RawSewage> thats on Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> phI||Ip,  they arenot that different.
<RawSewage> I use Kubuntu
<phI||Ip> Yeah, I just used it because I didn't want to use GAIM and I dunno what the other IRC clients are called
<phI||Ip> so Konversation sounded like an IRC client, lol
<RawSewage> phI||Ip, Konversation is good
<phI||Ip> but I am in Gnome
<RawSewage> phI||Ip, although youre using an old version
<phI||Ip> Im updating right now
<phI||Ip> =)
<RawSewage> Im using 1.0
<RawSewage> Im using Edgy though
<phI||Ip> yeah
<phI||Ip> I was shocked it detected my wireless card automagically
<phI||Ip> that was sweet
<phI||Ip> just had to select the network name
<deadduck> is there a way to upgrade kubuntu 32 bit to 64 bit without downloading the iso?
<Dr_Willis> deadduck,  im not sure you CAN upgrade that way
<phI||Ip> does 64 bit work in Linux?
<phI||Ip> I know its kind of a joke in Windows
<RawSewage> idk
<phI||Ip> well I'll be back soon, gotta restart
<RawSewage> ok
<brandon__> ok can u pm people on here?
<deadduck> phI||Ip: there's a 64-bit iso for download, so i'm assuming they've got stuff working
<brandon__> i need someone to walk me through step by step on what to do
<RawSewage> brandon__,  your nick and their nick have to be registered
<Hawkwind> brandon__: Why not read the docs on samba.org ??
<Hawkwind> brandon__: They tell you everything you need to know
<brandon__> I am trying
<brandon__> it's too advanced
<brandon__> I need a book on this for dummies
<Hawkwind> brandon__: Failing to read and help yourself won't really teach you anything
<RawSewage> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<RawSewage> phI||Ip, you might want to book mark this page   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<Hawkwind> brandon__: The docs on samba.org are pretty darn basic
<Andruk> when i click on my WPA-enabled wireless network in the network manager icon, i am not prompted for a passkey, anybody wanna help?
<brandon__> I'm pretty darn dumb right now
<flaccid_> if anybody uses any icecast source clients on ubuntu, can you let me know? i need some help/advice
<Hawkwind> brandon__: Have you searched the Ubuntu wiki for samba stuff ?
<brandon__> wtf is that?
<Hawkwind> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<Healot> i guess thou who not willing to learn will die?
<brandon__> and those are for?
<brandon__> I already attempted suicide this week, didn't work
<brandon__> omg, I can't find that crap on samba
<deadduck> you attempted suicide?
<brandon__> yes, friday night
<brandon__> but i just passed out, never quit breathing
<Hawkwind> Sounds like linux isn't for you, honestly
<deadduck> lol
<brandon__> dude I just started
<deadduck> you need counseling
<flaccid_> meh
<Hawkwind> 1) You refuse to read and learn and help yourself, 2) You aren't taking anyones advice here
<brandon__> I have had it on my comp for only 3 hours
<brandon__> gimie a break
<flaccid_> lets focus at the tasks at hand
<brandon__> wtf
<brandon__> I can't find the site
<Hawkwind> http://samba.org
<flaccid_> whats ya problem, brandon__?
<Hawkwind> I've given you the URL 3 times already
<brandon__> life
<brandon__> :S
<flaccid_> i hear ya brother
<brandon__> sorry I'm a junior with a 7th grae reading lvl
<brandon__> I miss things alot
<argnl> i just let a fresh installation of knot2 update and now it appears to be fubar, any suggestions?
<DFM> evening
<Hawkwind> brandon__: Linux is about doing a lot of reading.  You really need to read a lot of things to understand and to get things working a lot of times in Linux.
<PyroMithrandir> anyone know about a KDE option to resize resolution?
<brandon__> I'm trying ok
<brandon__> I'm in a class and they are teaching us slowly
<Hawkwind> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<brandon__> gimmie a break
<Dr_Willis> PyroMithrandir,  that one kde screen thing lets ya change res's on the fly.. but i never use it. :P
<PyroMithrandir> I've got my xorg.conf set up to give me 1280x1024, but when I log in to KDE, it resizes my resolution down
<Hawkwind> brandon__: Read what ubotu just said
<PyroMithrandir> Dr_Willis, you know what it is called?
<DFM> Question. How do I figure out what my machine's ip is? It pulled one via DHCP and I am playing around with setting up an ftp server on it but don't know what the ip is so I can attempt to connect.
<Dr_Willis> PyroMithrandir,  check that kde control applet its in the menus somewhere..
<brandon__> to be honest
<flaccid_> samba can get hectic. this is why i recommend using the gui frontend in kcontrol
<PyroMithrandir> couldn't find one to resize in the control center
<Dr_Willis> Perhirals/Display I think
<brandon__> I'm in a hurry and wish i just knew how to get those files so I can sleep
<Hawkwind> krandrtray or something like that
<Ubuntu-Pete> DFM: open a terminal and type ifconfig
<PyroMithrandir> I don't think they have it any more, Dr_Willis
<DFM> BTW I have been searching the forums and google and just don't what I am looking for.
<DFM> thnaks
<Dr_Willis> PyroMithrandir,  i see it right there. :P lol
<PyroMithrandir> I don't :(
<brandon__> why can't I just hook the drive into my tower in a slave cable and mount the drive?
<brandon__> it would be so much easir
<DFM> well that was easy. wished I could have found it with out asking. thanks anyway
<brandon__> I tryed but i can't mount
<PyroMithrandir> Dr_Willis, I don't have a "display" section in my "periphirals" section
<argnl> Hawkwind: any suggestions? :)
<Ubuntu-Pete> that's why we're all here
<PyroMithrandir> I'm on dapper, though, maybe that makes a difference
<Hawkwind> argnl: None at all.  I actually have it installed in vmware and have had no problems whatsoever
<intelikey> i need third level old school hardware guru.    any body think they qualify ?
<Dr_Willis> i am on dapper
<brandon__> hawkwind, I just read the ubotu thoing
<PyroMithrandir> and you're talking in kcontrol, right?
<Ubuntu-Pete> third level?
<brandon__> how do I make the systems in "harmony"?
<argnl> so much for edgy eft, i guess
<Hawkwind> brandon__: Those pages tell you everything to do, step by step.  Follow them
<intelikey> Ubuntu-Pete well 3+
<brandon__> I am reading
<brandon__> but u gave me like 30 links
<brandon__> I'm reading em all and confused
<Ubuntu-Pete> whats the question?
<Hawkwind> No I didn't
<Hawkwind> I gave you 2
<Hawkwind> samba.org and pick one of the ones that ubotu mentioned
<intelikey> Ubuntu-Pete howto get js0 to work
<PyroMithrandir> Dr_Willis, you are saying Display section in kcontrol, right?
<argnl> i suppose, since its edgy eft and not dapper i'm on my own?
<brandon__> how about this
<brandon__> u got msn?
<Ubuntu-Pete> did you run/install automatix? there is an option for the joystick.
<Dr_Willis> PyroMithrandir,  theres proberly 5+ ways to get to the same thing.
<Hawkwind> brandon__: Me ?
<brandon__> yes
<Dr_Willis> I always put a control-center menu on my panel :)
<PyroMithrandir> Dr_Willis, yeah, there probably are, but I don't find it...
<Hawkwind> brandon__: I have an msn messenger account.  That does you no good since I haven't used Windows in 4+ years and have never once touched samba as I have no use for it
<PyroMithrandir> I have it there too, but I don't have a display section there
<brandon__> poop man
<brandon__> I might as well shoot myself
<brandon__> if only I had a gun
<Dr_Willis> Kmenu _> systemsettings -> Hardware/Display
<flaccid_> brandon__: everyday for me too that..
<DFM> brandon: you really need to have more patience
<Dr_Willis> Hmm that kde front end to configure samba is decently well done
<PyroMithrandir> I don't have a "display" under hardware, wtf
<Hawkwind> brandon__: If you would just read and actually do the steps, you'd find how easy it is
<brandon__> hawkwind... this would be easier to understand what u tell me in a 1 on 1 convo
<Hawkwind> brandon__: Refusing to do that you won't get much help from anyone here.  People don't spoon feed
<flaccid_> perserverance is the key
<brandon__> I'm reading all these other people too and it throws me off
* Dr_Willis fails to see that logic.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<brandon__> I'm not refusing
<PyroMithrandir> oh, whatever, it doesn't matter, I found where it is stored in the .kde/share/config file
<Hawkwind> brandon__: Then close IRC
<PyroMithrandir> I'll just change it there
<flaccid_> brandon__: maybe you should go read for a bit
<brandon__> but...
<intelikey> Ubuntu-Pete if you can help me out, i'll tell you what i've got.   it's an old isa sound card "ess-1688" with gameport on it.  venella 2D 2button stick.   the kde app doesn't find any hardware.   i have tried od  od: /dev/input/js0: No such device    i modprobed joydev gameport and all the joystick modules   still nothing.     any sujestions ?
<brandon__> I am reading
<flaccid_> brandon__: ok let us know if you have a problem setting up samba when you go to do it
<brandon__> what am I reading? ubuntu or samba.org?
<flaccid_> brandon__: samba.org howtos or examples or both
<Dr_Willis> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/     - is a MUST bookmark online book for the defacto samba docs. :) and decently written also.
<Healot> either, you can read ubuntu wiki on SAMBA or official documentation at samba.org
<Dr_Willis> they all discuss the same thing and cover the same things.. just in different ways.
<brandon__> ahh shit, my dog pissed next to my foot
<Ubuntu-Pete> do an lsmod and make sure there are not multiple modules installed.  The older style game ports usually work out of the box.  did you try the KDE System settings?
<brandon__> god damnit
<Dr_Willis> install samba, edit the samba config to your liking.. add  samba passwords for the users.. restart the samba service..
<Hawkwind> brandon__: Please watch the language
<brandon__> my bad
<brandon__> thank you doc willis
<brandon__> you solved everything
<brandon__> I needed a simple step by step
<intelikey> Ubuntu-Pete yes the system > perifreal > joystick
<Dr_Willis> the 'internet & network/Samba" tool -  should set it all up for you as well.
<intelikey> Ubuntu-Pete but until the device will show input the gui thing can't work can it ?
<flaccid_> lol samba.org gives step by step as well.. heh you must not of been reading, brandon__
<NeoFax> Anyone using Con Kolivas's patchset on vanilla kernel 2.6.17.11?  I get an error on HUNK #1
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install samba   - is step #1 :)
<Ubuntu-Pete> the GUI would scan automatically the devices.  if there were multiple it would show both
<Dr_Willis> thats a bit ubuntu/kubuntu specific.
* Hawkwind Smells a troll
<intelikey> Ubuntu-Pete multiple modules ?    there are a lot of them.
<brandon__> i noticed
* Dr_Willis goes back to watching tv
<flaccid_> but i had a shower, Hawkwind
<brandon__> I installed it
<brandon__> I'm reading on how to config it
<flaccid_> sweet
<Dr_Willis> sudo smbpasswd -a YOURLINUXUSERNAME    would be step #2
<Dr_Willis> thats imporntant - because by default not all the users can connect to the samba shares.
<flaccid_> or just smbpasswd
<flaccid_> to set yours
<brandon__> so I just put my lunix name after pass?
<Hawkwind> Yes
<Hawkwind> Just like he said
<brandon__> I am doing that now
<Dr_Willis> flaccid_,  not sure if a user can generate one that root has not '-a' added to allow them to have one.
<brandon__> wait, my login name or pc name?
<Dr_Willis> YOURLINUX_USER_Name
<brandon__> ok I forgot lol
<brandon__> how can i lok it up?
<Hawkwind> What is your user name on the pc ?
<flaccid_> Dr_Willis: hmmm that could be true. i'll test that. on other distros its ok
<Dr_Willis> You dont rember who you logged in as?
<brandon__> brandon
<Hawkwind> brandon__: /home/some-user-here
<brandon__> oh ok
<Hawkwind> Bingo!
<flaccid_> Dr_Willis: what is the default location for smb passwords?
<Dr_Willis> Settings --> Internet & network -> samba  ( gives a nice front end) be sure to cick the administrator button
<brandon__> ok
<brandon__> I got my pass
<brandon__> now?
<Dr_Willis> flaccid_,  not sure - /etc/samba I guess
<Dr_Willis> brandon__,  now see if the window machine can see the linux box.
<brandon__> ok
<Dr_Willis> sudo  /etc/init.d/samba restart  - MAY be needed.. Not sure about just adding passwords
* intelikey does a    rmmod `cat /proc/modules`
<brandon__> do I need to set up a network on my windows pc?
<Dr_Willis> 'set up a network' ?
<brandon__> yes
<brandon__> wait
<Dr_Willis> that was not a yes/no question. :)
<brandon__> ummm... what am i doing on the windows pc
<brandon__> going to network places?
<Dr_Willis> logicially yes. :P
<Dr_Willis> same as if you were going to other windows shares.
<Dr_Willis> view network computers,  ect...
<obf213> how do i open dekorator
<brandon__> ok
<obf213> i installed it but i didnt c it anywhere i tryed commad: dekorator but it didnt work?
<Dr_Willis> obf213,  it should show up under the window-decoration theme applet
<brandon__> umm
<brandon__> only the windows computer is showing up
<brandon__> my linux is not
<Dr_Willis> try the sudo  /etc/init.d/samba restart command
<brandon__> ok
<obf213> Dr_Willis
<obf213> where
<obf213> i tried kcontrol and system settinggs
<brandon__> ok
<brandon__> I restarted, now what?
<kutan> Can someone help me with WINE?
<Dr_Willis> obf213,  its under the 'window decorations' area
<brandon__> holy jebus
<brandon__> it worked:|
<brandon__> thank you so much doc
<obf213> Dr_Willis its not showing up maybe i should log off then back in
<brandon__> hey doc
<brandon__> u got msn?
* Dr_Willis urinates on MSN and Yahoo Messenger
<kutan> I think that's a no
<DFM> bet he's got Gaim....................
<Dr_Willis> Nope.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<DFM> if that
<DFM> i stand corrected by the good Dr.
<kutan> Well since he didn't urinate in AIM, I would suggest asking him about that.
<Dr_Willis> actually its proberly isntalled by default. I think i did use Gaim once for irc.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> IRC  ' the one chat to rule them all'
<kutan> But anyway, can someone help me with WINE?
<DFM> well IMHO if u gotta IM then gaim it is
<obf213> yeah not there, any idea as to wht im missing
<Dr_Willis> obf213,  not really. i just did an apt-get install that thing.. and it was there.
<brandon__> lol true
<Dr_Willis> obf213,  personally - i think kdecorator - sort of stinks. :P
<brandon__> well thanks for the help bro
<brandon__> makes me want to do a backflip
<Dr_Willis> now go read some docs brandon__ . :) and learn the fun details of samba
<obf213> i just wanted to change my window decorations
<obf213> and thats the only thing you can use to do it
<Dr_Willis> brandon__,  tip #1 - if editng the samba config  restart the samba service
<Dr_Willis> obf213,  it is? hmm.. not sure what youmean. I change all sorts of things..  or are you refering to the button gfx?
<brandon__> I will
<brandon__> linux is awesome
<brandon__> just I am too used to windows
<brandon__> I need time to learn
<obf213> window decorations like the part on this around the window on top of it
<brandon__> I can own with windows
<Dr_Willis> obf213,  i just select the other window-decorations :P i like "GLOW" myself.
<obf213> sweet i kinda wanted to install one
<brandon__> I wonder what I am going to learn in class tomorrow
<brandon__> what do I use for a P2P?
<Dr_Willis> obf213,  thers dozens of themes in the repos you caninstall
<Dr_Willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<brandon__> so use the bit torrent?
<brandon__> I thought bit torrents were illegal
<obf213> Dr_Willis i will try to find them
<flaccid_> nope
<obf213> but i have know clue wht ur talking about
<flaccid_> bit torrent is legal
<brandon__> cool
<flaccid_> its piracy thats illegal
<brandon__> lol
<brandon__> I see
<Dr_Willis> Its illeagle things thats illeagle. :P
<brandon__> so does bit torrent have like a huge range of songs?
<kutan> uh...
<Dr_Willis> obf213,  just fire up adept search for themes. install some .. and they should show up there under window-decoration tab.
<kutan> You can't really say bit torrent has a really big range of songs
<Dr_Willis> obf213,  click on them and see what they look like,
<kutan> but the people who make the torrents make a large range of songs
<brandon__> O:
<brandon__> what themes they got?
<kutan> ...Everything you can think of.
<Dr_Willis> Fire up Adept and SEARCH for the themes. :P lol
<brandon__> holy shit
<Dr_Willis> Linux tip #1 - THINK. :)   lol
<brandon__> holy poop*
<brandon__> I have a bad potty mouth
<unix_infidel> booyah.
<Dr_Willis> KDe does themes a lot differently then wondows.
<brandon__> I know
<flaccid_> bit torrent is a file format and protocol, it doesn't have a range of songs
<Dr_Willis> 'themes' are made from parts,  icons, windows decorations, and .. somthing else.. :P
<brandon__> but I want to learn
<brandon__> well what do i use to download songs then?
<brandon__> I need some new killswitch engage
<kutan> Well
<kutan> You can search google for "Killswitch Engage Torrents" or you can.. buy some of it >_>
<brandon__> lol
<brandon__> what about Ares?
<Dr_Willis> brandon__,   use a client that works for the network you wish to use.
<flaccid_> Ares?
<kutan> I prefer www.thepiratebay.org
<flaccid_> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<brandon__> can I download a p2p program and use it?
<flaccid_> !limeware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about limeware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid_> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<brandon__> ehh
<brandon__> I don't like limewire
<flaccid_> although gnutella sux
<brandon__> never wasa big fan
<flaccid_> ah well
<flaccid_> GO AND BUY IT
<brandon__> go and buy what?
<kutan> I do know bearshare lite works pretty well
<flaccid_> yes
<flaccid_> go buy the CD or whatever
<brandon__> but Ares is a free p2p program
<flaccid_> well use Ares
<brandon__> is it only windows format?
<brandon__> or what?
<flaccid_> ah well
<kutan> Then again, all of those P2P clients have a large risk of spyware
<kutan> and viruses
<brandon__> true
<flaccid_> i guess you will have to buy it
<brandon__> I don't wanna but it:(
<_pete> woot!
<brandon__> and i used to host a chat room on ares
<flaccid_> tough biscuits then!
<_pete> new kernel compiling now
<brandon__> maybe i will again
<sondre> hello
<_pete> can't wait to get my wifi running
<brandon__> oh my gosh
<brandon__> my python got out
<kutan> Can anyone help me with WINE, it's bugging the hell out of me
<brandon__> oh no oh no oh no
<kutan> every 5-10 seconds a little box pops up that says "success"
<kutan> and I have to click okay
<kutan> every time
<brandon__> :O
<brandon__> go Penn State
<brandon__> they will beat Notre Dame this weekend >.<
<brandon__> any football fans?
<kutan> ...college football?
<Dr_Willis> kutan,  what ya running with wine?
<brandon__> yes college
<_pete> duh...
<kutan> Just some game my friend wants me to play with him.
<brandon__> penn state isn't pro
<kutan> Already forgot the name
<brandon__> lol, NCAA
<brandon__> good game
<brandon__> I got 06
<brandon__> need o7
<brandon__> 07*
<kutan> Is there a way to disable the friggin messages?
<_pete> sry, dont know wine
<brandon__> hey guys..
<_pete> out of curiosity, what are you trying to run with it?
<kutan> hold on I'll find the name of the game
<brandon__> what is a good media player?
<_pete> VLC
<kutan> It's called "starport GE" :\
<brandon__> whats VLC?
<_pete> forgot what it stands for, but it is good
<intelikey> hmmm rmmod `cat /proc/modules` actually works....  i'm impressed.
<_pete> it will play anything under the sun
<brandon__> my instructor told me something like something-rocks
<brandon__> or whatever
<kutan> !VLC
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<_pete> for just mp3s and such amarok works just fine for me
<brandon__> thats it
<intelikey> vlc is the linux answer to multimedia
<brandon__> ararok
<brandon__> oh no
<flaccid_> anybody have counter strike going under wine?
<brandon__> my pants broke
<flaccid_> amarok
<brandon__> what is wine?
<_pete> lets u run windows stuff
<ubuntu> hola?
<brandon__> I need half life 2
<intelikey> wine is wine is not an emulator
<_pete> lol
<kutan> Actually flaccid_ I was planning to install steam so I could run CS but unfortunately it was a complete failure
<brandon__> cool
<flaccid_> compatibility layer
<kutan> It seems like it's still really buggy
<flaccid_> kutan: got told about cedega, but stuff paying for it
<brandon__> I learned computer language today :)
<brandon__> i hate it >.<
<intelikey> i don't understand why this js0 doesn't work...
<ubuntu> dnd estoy?
<ubuntu> alguien entiende lo que digo?
<_pete> no hablo espanol
<brandon__> I miss my tv show
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> como uso el ubuntu-es?
<_pete> '/list'
<intelikey> not i
<kutan> "For Spanish, please use #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es or #edubuntu-es."
<brandon__> omg omg omg
<kutan> the rest I didn't quite get.
<brandon__> how do i get an original nick name?>
<ubuntu> gracias
<ubuntu> ahi la busco
<brandon__> they all seem to be taken
<frgy> hola
<ubuntu> ya estoy en ubuntu - es'
<ubuntu> ?
<Slayer4blind> ahahaha
<Slayer4blind> I got 1
<kutan> Try something exotic brandon_ like brandon124971512
<frgy> para unbutu-es
<Slayer4blind> anyine play runescape?
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> quiero saber
<ubuntu> dnd estoy?
<Slayer4blind> I am brandon
<Slayer4blind> I am using my runescape Name though
<_pete> lol this is funny, i have a spanish test tomorrow
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  where are ya looking for js0 at?
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Slayer4blind> only thing I could think of
<kutan> NO HABLA ESPANOL, por favor usen #kubuntu-es!!
<intelikey> Dr_Willis /dev/input/js#
<frgy> vas a freenode, tu escribas /join unbutu-es, creo...
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  yea - thats where it shoudl show up now - when the right modules are loaded.
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  some old games still look for it in /dev/js0
<Slayer4blind> how do I change my name color?
<intelikey> Dr_Willis i'm just trying to get it to 'od' to the screen right now.
<Slayer4blind> i bet it's simple lmao
<abattoir> Slayer4blind: in konversation?
<ubuntu> hi
<Slayer4blind> yes
<kutan> Use xchat..
<_pete> is it safe to assume that there are a lot of viruses floating around the linux community?
<ubuntu> someone can help me
<Slayer4blind> xchat?
<_pete> i mean, should i get antivirus?
<intelikey> Dr_Willis i can't seem to get anything out of it.
<kutan> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<abattoir> Slayer4blind: settings->configure konv.>colours
<ubuntu> i need to know
<Slayer4blind> thank you
<kutan> search for xchat in adept
<ubuntu> i m completly lost
<abattoir> ubuntu: sure, ask your question
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  jstest /dev/input/js0
<intelikey> jstest: No such device
<ubuntu> the problem is that I donpt hove mouse
<ubuntu> so how can I get de ubuntu-es?
<abattoir> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-es
<Slayer4blind> hardy har har
<Slayer4blind> fixed it
<_pete> ubuntu: escribas /join unbutu-es
<Slayer4blind> \\m//>.<\\m//
<frgy> try here
<abattoir> ubuntu: enter that command
<Slayer4blind> super genouis over in china
<Dr_Willis> _pete,  i cant name one linux virus..
<ubuntu> it sais "mandato desconocido"
<jofre> i had Ubuntu, Dapper Drake instaled on my laptop, and the special function keys worked greatly... but now, i have installed Kubuntu and its dont work anymore... Any ideias about ?
<Dr_Willis> _pete,  i cant recall seeing any either. You are thinking in windows terms. :)
<Slayer4blind> I am going to read how to do html
<calcmandan> how does one disable ssh on startup?
<intelikey> /join #the-channel-you-want
<kutan> escribas /join #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es
<ubuntu> I try it
<intelikey> /join #ubuntu-es
<intelikey> /join #ubuntu-pr
<_pete> Dr_Willis: thanks man.
<ubuntu> thanks.. I will try again
<Slayer4blind> my rib hurts
<Slayer4blind> never fight with iron pipes
<kutan> ..>_>
<lmancill> jofre --> kde - >control center -> keyboard layout
<Slayer4blind> (sword fight) I got messed up
<ubuntu> join #kubuntu-es
<_pete> ubuntu: write a forward slash first
<ubuntu> ok
<frgy> not like that
<intelikey> Dr_Willis i googled virii for linux one time and found that there have actually been about four or five created
<frgy> with a /
<kutan> no ubuntu, escribas /join #kubuntu-es
<TehKewl1> how do I set up my wireless network to autoconnect when I start Kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  but is one that exploits a service.. really a virus.. :P
<Slayer4blind> umm
<intelikey> Dr_Willis idk
<Slayer4blind> something i forgot
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  heh :P
<Slayer4blind> i have a wireless network to
<Slayer4blind> but I forget how i did it
<intelikey> Dr_Willis i didn't really study them.  just looking to see if any existed.
<Dr_Willis> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<Slayer4blind> omg
<obf213> lol so i got dekorator and i downloaded a theme but when i apply it window decoratiosn completely dissappear
<TehKewl1> mmk I'll have a look
<obf213> !dekorator
<Slayer4blind> this chat is insane
<ubotu> dekorator: KDE theme manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2fix1-1 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 296 kB
<Slayer4blind> is there any to jut talk alot
<Slayer4blind> and not help
<Slayer4blind> like I'm doing now?
<Dr_Willis> Slayer4blind,  theres 1000's of channels on freenode
<flaccid_> Slayer4blind: you can configure wireless and networking in kcontrol
<abattoir> Slayer4blind: #kubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey> Slayer4blind #ubuntu-offtopic
<TehKewl1> I remember network manager
<flaccid_> oops
<TehKewl1> thats trippy
<flaccid_> i mean TehKewl1
<obf213> who knows why my window decorations just dissappeared
<Slayer4blind> omg
<Slayer4blind> I think my monitar just barked at me
<TehKewl1> walk into a hotspot and it automatically configures it :)
<TehKewl1> or plug in a network cable
<TehKewl1> I has a laptop
<intelikey> Slayer4blind stop feeding it lsd and it will quit that
<Slayer4blind> g2g'
<calcmandan> how does one disable ssh on startup?
<Dr_Willis> obf213,  heh - you have gone from bad to worse? ya finially select that dekorator?
<Dr_Willis> calcmandan,  stop/disable the ssh service
<_pete> later
<intelikey> calcmandan update-rc.d
* TehKewl1 doesn't see the point in using wireless on a desktop
<calcmandan> dr_willis: it isn't listed in system services in settings.  is there another location?
<obf213> lol Dr_Willis, it all seemed so easy, so easy
<obf213> lol the the window decoration just dissappered lol
<Dr_Willis> TehKewl1,  because my wife likes to rearange her room 10 times a month.. and i got sick of rerunning the wires under the floor for her new locations.
<TehKewl1> It's good for notebooks and nintendo DS' in my opinion
<Dr_Willis> calcmandan,  i go old-skool and edit the init.d /rc.d links. :P
<flaccid_> TehKewl1: no cables is a good point..
<TehKewl1> hehe I use my DS to scout out wifi hotspots.
<intelikey> yeah and update-rc.d is a tool for doing that
<TehKewl1> then crack them with my lappy :P
<_pete> rofl
<_pete> tegkewl1: that is awesome
<_pete> or whatever your name is
<TehKewl1> it translates from n00b to "The Cool One"
<kutan> CLEVER
<kutan> ...>_>
<intelikey> </carscasm>
<intelikey> ha ha
<dek> I have Java installed but I get this message anyway when I run FrostWire: "OOPS, unable to locate java exec in /usr/lib/"  What do I have to do?
<kutan> Sorry, no clue.
<calcmandan> is the ssh agent a security risk?
<Jucato> dek: did you install Sun Java?
<dek> Jucato: yes, from the repositories
<intelikey> ssh-agent  hehhe probably but without it you get no kde
<Jucato> dek: did you select Sun Java as the default java version to be used?
<intelikey> not without lots of tinkering
<dek> Jucato: i think I need to do that but I don't know where to do it
<Jucato> !java > dek
<Jucato> read that link that ubotu sent you. there's a section there about setting the default version
<calcmandan> intelikey: ok i restarted ssh-agent then
<calcmandan> intelikey: thanks
<TehKewl1> quit making the machine do all your work
<intelikey> kde will restart it for you.  via xinit
* TehKewl1 whips #kubuntu
<Jucato> ????
<_pete> will recompiling my kernel take up a bunch of HDD or does it overwrite old files???
<_pete> oops
<intelikey> _pete building a kernel takes a couple houndred meg
<_pete> ah ty
<frgy> hello, are there differents versions in linux kunbutu ? and how can I know mine ?
<TehKewl1> geez, man I want to compile linux on a 386
<intelikey> better make it a 2.2 kernel 1lwekhet
<abattoir> frgy: yes, there are 'lsb_release -a' would say which version you are running
<frgy> thank you guy
<abattoir> frgy: heh ;)
<Jucato> hi abattoir! didn't notice you were back :)
<intelikey> frgy also for kernel info  uname -a
<frgy> thank you too
<abattoir> Jucato: yes, but they you had left too ;)
<Jucato> just took my lunch :)
<abattoir> nice
* Jucato burps
<Jucato> excuse me :)
<abattoir> that's definitely not nice
<abattoir> ;)
<intelikey> abattoir any good with hardware issues?   js0  old gameport on isa sound card and two button stick.
<ryan_> anyone know the repository for vlc
<intelikey> ?
<_pete> nope
<Jucato> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<abattoir> intelikey: nope... not sure
<Jucato> hm... ubotu's not very cooperative...
<abattoir> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<kutan> !cheese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> heh, there...
<abattoir> ryan_: its in universe
<intelikey> abattoir k.
<abattoir> intelikey: is the stick recognised?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> that's the problem
<ryan_> i have universe enabled ant adept wont find it
<Jucato> ryan_: which universe do you have enabled?
* Jucato hopes not dapper-backports universe...
<intelikey> :)
<_pete> ryan_: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<abattoir> intelikey: the stick is generic? or is it branded?
<kutan> Jucato do you know anything about wine? Seeing as you always have a solution to my problem. :P
<ryan_> i have no clue...i just swiched from windows
<intelikey> generic abattoir
<_pete> ryan_: there is an ubunutu specific version
<Jucato> ryan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu <-- follow that link, it has some instructions for enabling "universe"
<Jucato> kutan: hmm... what about it? I have very limited knowledge, and I wouldn't always have a solution to all your problems :)
<kutan> Well
<Jucato> or I could pretend that I don't have a solution :)
<kutan> It seems when I play this one game with my friend... Every 5-10 seconds a little error box pops up that says "success", when I click okay nothing happens
<kutan> and it just keeps doing it over and over again
<Jucato> hmm.... ok I'm clueless... not pretending clueless, but totally clueless.
<kutan> lol
<intelikey> kutan i'd look in the x and system logs for repeted messages
<Jucato> btw, is it wine or kubuntu that says "success"?
<intelikey> iirc wine can be started in debugging mode also so that it would log that
<kutan> It's wine
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> ok clueless again :)
<_pete> #winehq
<kutan> ..they have a channel?
<_pete> lol yea i just checked
<Jucato> of course :)
<intelikey> yep there you go.
<Jucato> just don't forget the "hq" part...
<ryan_> pete....jucato......thanks i had the wrong repositories
<Jucato> no problem..
<Jucato> btw, _pete, did you notice that the page for downloading VLC that you gave actually just has instructions on enabling the universe repos... using Synaptic? :)
<Jucato> *sigh* hope they'll add some Kubuntu instructions on that page :)
<_pete> lol yea i saw that after i posted it
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> i'm quite a little bit suprised that linux doesn't see this joystick  even M$-dos picked it up without trubble.   and i know linux can do anything dos could do,  even crash.  although it doesn't do that very well...
<kutan> I think I might go back to windows soon
<kutan> Once I find my restore DVD -_-
<abattoir> !info joystick
<ubotu> joystick: Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Jucato> heh...
<kutan> I love linux and such
<abattoir> intelikey: i'm surprised its not detected
<kutan> It's just that all I use to do was play games... ones only compatible with Windows and of course wine isn't the most reliable thing to use.
<abattoir> intelikey: dmesg shows anything?
<flaccid> [2006-09-07 15:21]  <EvilBob> make sure you change the banner to "thanks for hacking me" [2006-09-07 15:21]  <flaccid> yeah doesn't fedora suck like that..
<kutan> and that one thing.. cedega... I'm not gonna pay for that stuff. :\
<abattoir> intelikey: and try modprobing analog
<flaccid> yeah i don't wanna pay for cedega
<irrelevant> does anyone know why kscreensaver keeps resetting xscreensaver timeout?... I have to 'xset s off' every time I lock the session
<frgy> bye bye, see you.
<intelikey> abattoir dmesg don't mention even noticeing  the card it's on   modprobe successful no hlep.
<intelikey> hollywoodstar: /dev/input/js0: No such device
<intelikey> err that was a bad nick completion.
<intelikey> od /dev/input/js0: No such device
<abattoir> intelikey: is the gameport enabled in the bios?
<kutan> Oh well, time to get back to learning PHP, see ya guys later.
<intelikey> abattoir it's on the sound card.... so no it's not in the bios.
<abattoir> intelikey: hmmm.. that's tricky :P so its not in the motherboard....
<intelikey> no
<abattoir> and your sound card works fine right?
<intelikey> it's on an ess1688 audio drive
<intelikey> yes sound is clean
<abattoir> is there a jumper on it by any chance?
<abattoir> do disable/enable the gameport
<abattoir> *to
<intelikey> no not for that.  it can jumper change the irq's that's all
<abattoir> intelikey: and you didnt need drivers for the windows version right?
<abattoir> ... where it works fine...
<intelikey> windows ?    i said   ms-dos
<intelikey> and no, windows worked with it too
<abattoir> it's all the same cr*p ;)
<intelikey> well not really    but for the sake of arg.  ok
<intelikey> windows loads drivers (tons of them) dos only loaded what you told it to.
<intelikey> and without any drivers  dos games would use the stick
<abattoir> intelikey: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/input/joystick.txt might help
<intelikey> k looking
<abattoir> module for gameport
<abattoir> ns558
<intelikey> hmmm there is a module "gameport"  i modprobed it already  and  joydev
<abattoir> ns558 ?
<abattoir> and analog, as i said earlier
<intelikey> yes
<draik> General question...
<draik> I have a new mobo and new PSU...
<draik> Everything fits as it should
<draik> but when I power it on...
<draik> nothing reports to the monitor
<draik> the monitor LED just keeps blinking... waiting for a signal
<draik> any clues?
<intelikey> draik pci or agp card ?   built-in maybe ?
<draik> built in
<draik> This is a new mobo
<draik> this is a hateway PC
<draik> it has winxp on it
<draik> the old mobo had the same issue
<intelikey> ooooh a hateway.....
<draik> so I bought a new one after it burned out
<intelikey> monitor cable is connected right ?
<intelikey> wireing all fastened securly
<intelikey> power on and hold down at least four keys ???   (may only work on older boards... idk)
* intelikey wonders why draik didn't reply with "yes it's plugged in, i'm not that stupid".....
<draik> sorry, got a call
<intelikey> :)
<draik> yes, everything to wiring specs from mobo sheet
<draik> Here's a weird thing
<draik> I have it connected to my KVM switch
<draik> so I can share my monitor, keyboard and mouse...
<draik> but when I switch over to the hateway, it holds me there...
<draik> I have to hold down the power button to shut it off and then I can switch back
<intelikey> draik so hook the monitor dirrectly to that hateway and test it.
<intelikey> you're supposed to power off both before rewireing...   but i have hotswapped monitor many times.
<intelikey> abattoir for some reason every thing on that page, i had already covered except the 'ns558' module     i think i'll change out the card,  i have an analog device ad18xx lying around some place...  thanks for the "stab at it"  appriceated :)
<abattoir> intelikey: anytime :)
<_pete> i just followed the linuxfordummies site and compiled my kernel, rebooted, but now when i do uname -a i see no changes
<_pete> any ideas?
<ryan_> does anyone know of a good ram defrag program...or something that would do the trick....iv got a gig and 1/2 and its all used and them some
<intelikey> i had googled it btw  after about 25 pages all dated 2000 and dealing with 2.2 or eariler kernels.... hehhe i realize i can't google for shucks.
<draik> Great
<intelikey> _pete did you set grub/lilo to boot the new kernel ?
<draik> now the pc won't powre up
<intelikey> ?
<_pete> intelikey oooh no
<_pete> intelikey hmmm i know it has something to do with a pointer and stuff.... but i dont know the first thing about grub
<_pete> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> pete word of wisdom.  don't remove the old kernel until you have fully tested the new one.
<_pete> word :P
<intelikey> _pete kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jucato> good thing word isn't here :)
<intelikey> you can add an entry that would boot /boot/vmlinuz   and use initrd=/boot/initrd.img  then  each new try just remake the symlinks...
<_pete> i have no idea what that means...
<_pete> but i have google :)
<intelikey> it means you, don't have to edit the menu.lst but one time that way.
<intelikey> i built a stand-alone kernel that supports all the hardware in this one box,  it doesn't use modules or an initrd.  which means i can just copy it to a new linux install and boot it.   hehhe it's kinda cool seeing the base system cry about not having any kernel installed  lol
<bioticpro> Is it possible to change the middle click mouse button action for all of KDE?
<Jucato> bioticpro: probably not... each app has its own use for that button...
<intelikey> bioticpro kconfig
<Jucato> but usually, the default action for middle-click is Paste, afaik
<bioticpro> Jucato: yeah, thats what I found out... I was able to change it to do scroll in Konq, but firefox is still paste
<Jucato> in firefox...
<Jucato> hold on let me install firefox :)
<bioticpro> hehe, I never use firefox, except certain sites, like MySpace, don't work well with konq
<Jucato> bioticpro: ah yes...
<_pete> so im looking at menu.lst and for some reason after my reboot another option was added
<_pete> so now i have:
<_pete> Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-386     AND       Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-23-386
<intelikey> yeah that's normal. the 23 was the install the 26 was the update
<intelikey> and what did you build ?
<intelikey> _pete you can "ls /boot "
<intelikey> to see what kernels are installed
<_pete> 2.6.17
<_pete> forgot the rest of the numbers
<_pete> but that version is not in /boot
<intelikey> and ls /boot    says ?
<intelikey> then you didn't install it
<Jucato> bioticpro: still there?
<_pete> compiling != installing ???
<bioticpro> Jucato: si
<intelikey> make install && make modules-install     or what ever the specifics are
<_pete> i know i compiled the thing
<_pete> ok
<Jucato> Firefox > Edit menu > Preferences > Advanced options > enable "Use autoscrolling"
<intelikey> _pete read the README in the source dir
<intelikey> _pete anything in all-caps in there is fyi
<_pete> aha i think i skipped a step in the howto
<bioticpro> Jucato: sweet, thx :)  I will check more programs for that
* intelikey used konqueror to compile... one time...
<_pete> woot i think i got it working
<Jucato> compile....
<_pete> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> _pete np
<intelikey> Jucato yes  open the terminal emulator at the bottom and de-sync it  :)
<Jucato> aaaaah
<Jucato> ok :)
<intelikey> that lets you compile and do other things in konq while keeping an eye on the build
<_pete> so to put that kernel in grub i can just copy one of the other entries and chg it to the new kernel, right??
<intelikey> should be _pete
<_pete> ok i'll be back and let u know what happened
<intelikey> _pete don't forget the initramfs or initrd    the new one
<_pete> hmm
<intelikey> unless you compiled in fs and disk support you wont boot without initrd
<intelikey> _pete ls /boot      if you don't have a new initrd.img-your_version  you better think on making one.
<intelikey> or if it's empty...
<_pete> no its there
<intelikey> good :)
<_pete> and the way the howto told me to do it updated grub for me as well
<_pete> so i am stoked
<intelikey> ok test it
<intelikey> :)
<_pete> lol brb
<intelikey> we'll see about that
* Jucato wonders if _pete would be able to make it back...
<sh4d3z> ha
<intelikey> boot to a gui takes time
* Jucato gives _pete half a day... :)
<intelikey> lol
* intelikey wonders if pete is stairing at an initramfs shell prompt .....
* Jucato wonders if _pete is staring at anything at all...
<intelikey> i hate it when that happens
<flaccid> fark belkin are shite. never buy a belkin network product.
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> there :)
<_pete> bahahah! it worked i am a genius!
<Jucato> welcome back _pete, to the world of the GUI
<intelikey> guy issues 4 shell commands and it makes him a genius.... what next ???
<_pete> lol
<Jucato> issues 4 commands that you give him...
<flaccid> who is guy
<_pete> rofl
<intelikey> really gald for you though pete
<intelikey> :)
<_pete> it took a while to load which was weird
<Jucato> we're all glad that you're back :)
<_pete> i was pretty worried for a minute
<_pete> ty guys
<Jucato> actually, I was starting to prepare for intelikey's funeral, just in case you decide to go after him...
<intelikey> oh please don't,  i have enough work already
<Jucato> <intelikey> oh please don't,  i have enough work already <--- translates as "I've already started digging the hole"
<Jucato> aah.. the joys of IRC... :)
<_pete> heh.
<Jucato> another joy of IRC.. typing /list :)
<intelikey> actually "a stalker to add the the list, wouldn't help things any"
<intelikey> Jucato i've see server that /list was very handy on.
<intelikey> this is not one of them
<Jucato> heh
<intelikey> on dialup /list is a self-initated DoS attack....
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato>  /list on DALnet and Freenode is fun!!
<_pete> lol
<intelikey> hmmm what will happen if someone with a really good inet bone connects to both, then merges them......
<bioticpro>  http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Secret+Config+Settings  Cool link I found while searching
<sh4d3z> interesting stuff there
<Jucato> hm... I thought that that secret was out long ago..
<Jucato> Might want to add to your reading list: http://kdemyths.urbanlizard.com/
<bioticpro> Jucato: yeah, I had readthe wiki one it before... forgot to bookmark it
<bioticpro> they should include some of those hidden options in the gui config panel, no reason not to
<Jucato> except that they won't be secret anymore, would they :)
<Jucato> btw, some of them are already configurable using the GUI
<bioticpro> my favs are having the tabbar at the bottom in konq, removing the close tab icon from the bar, and having the tab close show on hover
<intelikey> i called this one guy,  the machine says "hello you've reached this number, after the message give me a beep."   so i said "beep"  and hung up.
<intelikey> he came right over.
<intelikey> true storry ^    i knew the man, but only talked to him about three times in my life.
<_pete> so, i'm reading the README for the drivers im trying to install, and i come to a part that talks about loading modules
<_pete> how do i load modules?
<obf213> how come update doesnt update flash
<obf213> i still have flash 7, ive been trying to figure out how to get flash 8
<intelikey> _pete modprobe module-name
<intelikey> you can list them in /etc/modules for automatic loading at boot time
<intelikey> obf213 afik there is no flash 8 for linux
<Musical_duck> Morning
<obf213> o damn
<_pete> any ideas on how to find the module name?
<_pete> i looked in /sys/module
<Musical_duck> Does anyone how I install Quanta's docs?
<obf213> i guess i will just hasve to wait until they update it
<_pete> couldn't find anything resembling what im trying to do
<Musical_duck> know*
<intelikey> _pete do this ". /etc/bash_completion "   and then   "modprobe firstfewletters+[tab] +[tab]  "
<intelikey> example using # to repersent the tab key;   modprobe ide##
<intelikey> modprobe scsi##
<intelikey> modprobe snd##
<_pete> hm
<_pete> im trying to get wireless so possibly something like eth0???
<intelikey> that only works with bash completion enabled
<intelikey> yes or net
<Musical_duck> Which chipset do you have?
<_pete> well ./etc/bash_completion is no such file or directory
<Musical_duck> ath maybe?
<_pete> i have rt2500
<_pete> ralink 2500 i mean
<intelikey> "<_pete> well ./etc/bash_completion is no such file or directory" <--- that's not what i said.
<intelikey> <intelikey> _pete do this ". /etc/bash_completion "
<intelikey> see the space             ^
<_pete> ahhhh ok
<intelikey> see the space               ^
<_pete> my bad
<Musical_duck> module name should be rt2500
<Jucato> intelikey:  I think you have to move the ^ a bit more to the right..
<Jucato> :)
<Musical_duck> try modinfo rt2500
<ryan_> has anyone had any trouble with utorrent through wine being unstable
<intelikey> Jucato second post :)
<Jucato> intelikey: a bit more :)
<intelikey> Jucato your irc client is compressing the spaces.
<Jucato> my IRC client is called Konversation :)
<Jucato> 1.0
<intelikey> and it's compressing the spaces.  if you change the fonts it will be in line.
<_pete> Musical_duck: modinfo rt2500pci spat out some stuff
<_pete> Musical_duck: now i can modprobe, correct???
<intelikey> this...........X
<intelikey> this           X
<_pete> or do i have to be root?
<intelikey> are at the same place Jucato
<Jucato> intelikey: yep :)
<Jucato> exactly the same place :P
<intelikey> _pete you have to be root
<Musical_duck> yup rt2500 is you module modprobe and see if it succeeds
<Musical_duck> your*
<intelikey> this           X
<intelikey> this###########X
<intelikey> those are too :)
<Jucato> nope.. this time they aren't
<_pete> intelikey ty man
<Jucato> :)
<Musical_duck> monospace ftw
<Jucato> maybe because of the fonts
<Musical_duck> choose a monospace font
<intelikey> _pete sudo modprobe rt##
<intelikey> or the like.
<Musical_duck> usually has mono in name or says monospace explicity
<_pete> oooommmmmmgggggg
<_pete> i think i got my wifi working :P
<_pete> thank you guys soooo much
<Musical_duck> cool
<Jucato> intelikey, Musical_duck: ah yes :)
<fildo> if its an ipw2100 good luck
<intelikey> _pete now you are a genious
<Jucato> lol
<Musical_duck> you have security running?
<Jucato> Konvi uses DejaVu Sans my default...
<_pete> oh i know
<intelikey> :)
<_pete> actualy i have to configure it still, but iwconfig is saying some stuff it never said before
<Jucato> changing to DejaVu mono solves it... for me. :P
<_pete> which is *very good news
<intelikey> "clean "  works for me
<Musical_duck> anyone here use quanta?
<Jucato> bah!
* Jucato changes back to DejaVu Sans...
<intelikey> Jucato i like sans   and serif
<Jucato> ooh, DejaVu Sans Condensed looks clean
<Jucato> I like sans for GUI, but serif for documents :)
<Jucato> using mono makes Konvi look like XChat too much :P
<intelikey> i'm on bx of course, in the console so i knew it was your fonts... :)
<Jucato> bx?
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> BitchX
<intelikey> bitchx yes epic fork
<Jucato> well, I bet _pete is also on Konvi, so your spacing wouldn't be correct on his screen...
<grizzly> why are ftp and dd command running on my system constantly? I haven't used or started any of them
<intelikey> that's not my problem tho.
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> grizzly the *buntu team is using dd to log things
<grizzly> and there is nothing in /etc/init.d to suggest this shold happen
<Jucato> I have dd also running... what's that for?
<intelikey> as for ftp   idk
<Jucato> ftp is when you're downloading?
<Jucato> don't worry, everyone has dd, I think...
<grizzly> well I am not downloading anything, I use ncftp anyways
<intelikey> Jucato dd is writing a log file
<grizzly> any way to switch it off?
<Jucato> intelikey: it's not the same as the dd app? (man dd)
<intelikey> dd or ftpd ?
<grizzly> both!
<intelikey> Jucato it is the dd app yes
<Jucato> um.. is there a reason why you want it off?
<grizzly> PIII
<grizzly> hehe
<intelikey> grizzly remove the link to ftpd in the /etc/rc?.d
<intelikey> man update-rc.d
<fokuslee> hi how can i tell if im running sli?
<intelikey> that  ^  will provide a way to change that.
<fokuslee> and i just realized ubuntu can never do one thing that window does so well
<_pete> man i wish there was an irc room for the rt2x00 project
<Jucato> Ubuntu can never crash as well as Windows?
<fokuslee> lol no
<intelikey> grizzly if you really want to kill the logging function that dd is providing you can "sudo killall dd "
<Musical_duck> maybe adds?
<fokuslee> in windows there is alternative languae input
<fokuslee> like i can switch to chinese input on the spot
<Jucato> intelikey: will killing dd make stop logs like dpkg, xorg, etc?
<grizzly> intelikey: Hmm couldn't find anything to switch of in rc?.d
<Jucato> hnm.. sKim?
<Musical_duck> yes right click on input box I think
<Jucato> !skim
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.4-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<Jucato> !info skim
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.4-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<Jucato> heh same description...
<fokuslee> haha
<fokuslee> wut a slap in the face
<fokuslee> i will check it out
<intelikey> grizzly use the update-rc.d  app
<fokuslee> oh btw how do i tell if im running sli ?
<Jucato> anyway, skim is a front end to scim... skim is installed by default in Dapper
<_pete> is there anybody here that has been succesful with rt2x00 drivers???
<intelikey> grizzly also if you "must" permanantly kill dd as a loging facility, then have a look at :::/etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh:                dd if=/dev/klog of=/var/log/dmesg & :::
<grizzly> intelikey: ok, thanks , I'll look around
<grizzly>  oh bootmisc it in then!. Obviously it would be unwise to switch it off completely
<intelikey> that's the line in the script that started it
<fokuslee> tx jucato
<intelikey> like i said it's writting a log file
<grizzly> yup I got it
<intelikey> personally.  i permanantly kill it.   by adding   killall dd    to /etc/rc.local
<intelikey> it can log the boot process then that turns it off.
<_pete> so..... i built the drivers.....   is it possible to UNbuild them??
<_pete> and by drivers i mean modules
<intelikey> unbuild ?
<_pete> yea, like undo what i did
<_pete> and then redo it.
<intelikey> you can "make uninstall-blah "
<intelikey> or "make clean "    or both
<intelikey> the first is self explanitory the latter just cleans out the build dirs   it doesn't remove anything needed to build again.
<_pete> ok, but when i did the original make, i did not define what i want made - so how do i define what i want to unmake .....
<intelikey> then a generic   make uninstall    should work
<_pete> i dont know if anybody can understand taht
<_pete> ok
<_pete> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<grizzly> intelikey: thanks for the rc.local tip!
<intelikey> _pete one quick question.   you do know that what you are doing can break things.  so you have backed up all importang things on the hdd havent you ?
<xcyborg> is there a kopete 0.12.2 package for dapper available anywhere ?
<intelikey> _pete in the source dir.   the command is local specific.
<_pete> i dont have any important things on here
<_pete> i ran it in the same directory i ran the orig make
<UB-Gast0815> is it possible, to decrease or increase the space of a partion during installation of ubuntu?
<intelikey> hmmm don't tell me the kernel team didn't allow for removal...
<_pete> can i make 'over' the old one with new configurations??
<intelikey> UB-Gast0815 with or without data / data loss  ?
<cima> how can i 'make' in ubuntu?
<intelikey> _pete yes you can.
<UB-Gast0815> without data loss, pls
<intelikey> cima sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_pete> cima: apt-get install build-essential
<_pete> lol forgot the sudo
<cima> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<grizzly> cima type audo aptitude install build<tab>
<intelikey> UB-Gast0815 better to shrink the ntfs partition from something that is made for that.   but i hear that it can be done in the installer.
<grizzly> i.e hit the tab key
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<UB-Gast0815> intelikey: sry, but dont have a ntfs partition, should i create one ?
<intelikey> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<intelikey> UB-Gast0815 no
<intelikey> UB-Gast0815 what are you wanting to alter /
<intelikey> ?
* intelikey assumed ntfs
<_pete> what is asm file creation???
<UB-Gast0815> intelikey: scnr, i want to install ununtu as alternate os for suse 10.1; think i should use qpartet or sth. like this at first
<intelikey> asm or .asm generally means assembler
<UB-Gast0815> ubuntu
<_pete> !asm > _pete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_pete> !.asm > pete
<_pete> !.asm > _pete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> UB-Gast0815 oh resizing ext3 ?   or rieserfs ?    some of the journalizing fs's are not easily changed
<UB-Gast0815> intelikey: i have a reiserfs partition
<_pete> !assembler > _pete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about assembler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_pete> damn, nothing...
<intelikey> UB-Gast0815 gparted maybe.  but i promice you nothing.
<UB-Gast0815> intelikey: thx, perhaps i shoult do a full new installation
<_pete> what is that site where you can post up a bunch of code?
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<intelikey> !paste
<intelikey> ooops
<Jucato> :)
<_pete> lol thanks
<intelikey> nasm - General-purpose x86 assembler
<intelikey> !info nasm
<ubotu> nasm: General-purpose x86 assembler. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.38-1.2 (dapper), package size 1511 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<Infecto_> hello
<intelikey> Infecto
<Infecto> did some one write article about switching betwine dappper==knot2 ?
* intelikey </shrugs>
<_pete> ok i posted a lil snippet of the config file, could somebody pls take a look and tell me if i should enable asm???  there are a ton of seperate parts with the asm option built in and i dont know the first thing about it
<_pete> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22791
<intelikey> i wonder how i could reset my volume settings to something besides 00  at boot time...   alsa is missing something.   and yes i did alsactl store   but i didn't add alsactl restore in any init script.   well i guess i answered my question.  damn i'm good.
<Lynoure> :)
<_pete> lol
<_pete> !nasm > _pete
<intelikey> _pete if you do   make menuconfig    then you can use the help function to read about each option you want to know about.
<cima> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<_pete> k
<intelikey> or is it   make menu.config      or menu_config  or menu-config     one of those....
<intelikey> which ever works.
<jk-> make menuconfig
<intelikey> that's what i first typed... but then it didn't look just right.
<_pete> yea none of those worked.. to hell with it im just gonna activate it every single time the option is available.
<jk-> _pete: what are you configuring?
<intelikey> make menuconfig   didn't work ?
<intelikey> jk- kernel
<intelikey> 2.6.17
<jk-> ok
<jk-> how does it not work ?
<_pete> rt2x00 driver
<_pete> make menuconfig did not work
<jk-> what did it say ?
<_pete> i was in the local dir for that
<_pete> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22791
<_pete> ah shit wrong thing
<_pete> hold on
<intelikey> and the error message was ?
<_pete> working on it
<_pete> 1 sec
* intelikey taps fingure nails on desk
<_pete> cant copy/paste :(
<intelikey> lol
<Jucato> fingure nails.... how nice :)
<_pete> make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.
<_pete> aha!
<jk-> so this is an out-of-tree module then?
<_pete> jk- i dont even know what that means
<_pete> haha i installed linux for the first time like 3 days ago
<jk-> it didn't come with the rest of the kernel source
<_pete> hmmm i just changed to kernel 2.17 or something like that
<_pete> but the README said it was a min. req.
<jk-> did you change the =y to =n ?
<mrvian001> wow, you all use ubuntu
<intelikey> ok  pete there's always tomarrow.  until we run out of them anyway...
<mrvian001> woooooooo
<intelikey> so i'm gone now.
<_pete> hey man thanks for helping me out so much
<mrvian001> paaarrtay
<intelikey> tra bon chance
<intelikey> or good luck   or what ever
<mrvian001> lines of coke for all
<_pete> mrvian001 for free???
<Jucato> ??
<mrvian001> woooooo!
<_pete> jk- what u mean???
<_pete> i think the awnser is that im changing =n to =y but im not sure lol
<jk-> _pete: i missed the beginning of this convo, I don't know what the actual problem is
<draik> I gave up... I couldn't get power from the PSU to the mobo
<draik> Time to return it tomorrow and exchange it for something else
<_pete> installing rt2x00 drivers, i cant do the part where i install the modules
<Jucato> :(
<_pete> until i know how to configure.
<UB-Gast0815> is it possible to change in kubuntu ("live-cd") the screen res?
<Jucato> jk-: you missed around 2 hours of the conversation then :)
<jk-> _pete: what's the error ?
<_pete> hold on
<jk-> Jucato: ah, one of *those* conversations
<_pete> oh there was no error with actualy installing modules
<Jucato> heh...
<draik> I got the book "Beginning Ubuntu Linux: From Novice to Professional"
<_pete> but when i tried to configure everything an option was missing
<_pete> hold on ill paste the error
<draik> Too bad there aren't any books that cover Kubuntu specifically
<jk-> _pete: you're going to have to be a little more specific about the problems here. error messages are handy :)
<Jucato> draik: yeah...
<draik> I smell like metal
<Jucato> UB-Gast0815: try System Settings > Display ?
<_pete> ok, readme says :
<_pete>  After loading the modules two interfaces will now be visible in ifconfig and
<_pete>  iwconfig, namely wmaster0 and wlan0.
<draik> screws, screwdriver, pliers, ... metals
<Jucato> I don't even want to try and describe what I smell like right now...
<abattoir> draik: the desktop guide is pretty useful
<_pete> but wlan doesnt show up
<draik> abattoir, what desktop guide?
<_pete> so i iwconfig the essid and get this
<draik> I also got the Linux Pocket Reference
<abattoir> draik: Kmenu->Help->Kubuntu Documents
<Jucato> draik: K Menu > Help > Kubuntu Documents > Kubuntu Desktop Guide
<Jucato> abattoir: he's talking about books, though
<_pete> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<_pete>     SET failed on device ra0 ; Operation not permitted.
<abattoir> Jucato: its available as a printed version too :P
<jk-> pete: are you using sudo ?
<Jucato> printable version, not printed :)
<draik> available under what name?
<jk-> what command gives you that error ?
<_pete> no, i'll try that
<Jucato> what, does canonical now ship manuals too? :D
<_pete> iwconfig
<_pete> rao essid "net name"
<jk-> yeah, if you want to use iwconfig to change things, you'll need to do it as root (ie, use sudo)
<Jucato> draik: nah, I think he was referring to the PDF versions of the *buntu Desktop Guides
<cima> how to use gcc-3.4_3.4.2-2ubuntu1.1_i386.deb
<cima> in kubuntu?
<draik> Oh great
<Jucato> cima: you need to install build-essential
<_pete> i am a genius!!!!
<_pete> lol
<draik> I got the Linux Pocket Guide... for Fedora Linux
<draik> WTF???
<abattoir> Jucato: http://www.lulu.com/content/324285
<draik> UGH
<_pete> jk- ty
<draik> I wonder if I could return it if they have Debian or even *ubuntu
<Jucato> abattoir: nice way to save money :)
<Jucato> cima: build-essential is in the "main" repository. make sure that it's enabled
<abattoir> Jucato: its specifically for people who want hard copies
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> but not really the same as the books that draik mentioned :)
<abattoir> Jucato: i wasnt watching the entire conv. but werent you guys speaking about hard copies?
<joker> do some 1 know how 2  2 config wine
<Jucato> abattoir: <draik> I got the book "Beginning Ubuntu Linux: From Novice to Professional"
<Jucato_> abattoir: <draik> Too bad there aren't any books that cover Kubuntu specifically
<joker> do some 1 know how 2  2 config wine
<joker> plz help me
<abattoir> joker: 'winecfg'
<joker> ty
<abattoir> Jucato: whatever... :P
<Jucato> :D
<draik> I think I found another book I'm going to get...
<Jucato> draik: make sure you actually get the right one next time :)
<draik> Linux Desktop Pocket Guide... it has Ubuntu
<cima> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<draik> http://www.amazon.com/Desktop-Pocket-Guide-David-Brickner/dp/059610104X/sr=1-2/qid=1157615576/ref=pd_bbs_2/002-0759321-8416005?ie=UTF8&s=books
<cima> Reading package lists... Done
<cima> Building dependency tree... Done
<cima> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<cima> then it stop
<cima> why?
<cima> sorry disturbing
<cima> i'm new
<cima> bie
<JohnFlux> cima: hmm
<Jucato> can someone help cima. I think the main repos are disabled...
<JohnFlux> indeed
<Jucato> I'm coming down w/ something...
<Jucato> ugh
<Jucato> brb
<draik> I almost got the "Ubuntu Hacks", but when I looked through it... they were things you should already have an idea about doing in the first place... and certainly wouldn't call them "hacks"
<Healot> should i recommened easysource?
<Jucato> Healot: not necessary.... cima only needs build-essential...
<JohnFlux> cima: do:   can you edit /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<_pete> now 'iwlist ra0 scan' doesnt work ........ yet another giant leap forward into a brick wall
<Jucato> ouch headache...
<Healot> easysource sounds like a fair and easy solution
<JohnFlux> Healot: what's that?
<Jucato> depends on what you're trying to do, though...
<CVirus> cima: here's my sources.list http://rafb.net/paste/results/niNkpL51.html
<CVirus> cima: sudo apt-get update
<Jucato> darn.. I need to get some pills...
<_pete> cima: check that your repositories are enabled.
<CVirus> Jucato: panadol should do the job .. trust me
<_pete> cima: you know how to do that?
<Healot> get a supply pot, better
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato>  @_@
<Jucato> hm... cima doesn't seem to be responding..
<JohnFlux> CVirus: dude, you can merge those lines together
<JohnFlux> deb http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted  universe multiverse
<CVirus> JohnFlux: why would I do so ?
<CVirus> JohnFlux: its much readable for me
<JohnFlux> how is it more readable being twice as long for no reason?
<Jucato> 2 words: personal preference...
<CVirus> exactly
<CVirus> :-)
<JohnFlux> you just add 2 words on to each line!
<JohnFlux> 2 words!!
<Jucato> mine is even 4x as long, because I like to keep the #comments
<Diuneimama> anyone chinese over here? i need some help in chinese input stuff!!
<JohnFlux> Diuneimama: i'm not chinese, but what's the problem?
<Jucato> I'm not Chinese, but I do look like one... oh well...
<Diuneimama> JohnFlux i need some chinese input programme
<Diuneimama> :)
<Jucato> doesn't Skim do that?
<JohnFlux> Diuneimama: okay it's called scim and skim
<Diuneimama> scim and skim? where to get it?
<JohnFlux> Diuneimama: go to K->System->Language Support
<Jucato> skim  is a KDE GUI for scim. skim is installed by default
<Diuneimama> ok JohnFlux and Jucato
<JohnFlux> Diuneimama: oh wait, wrong thing
<JohnFlux> Diuneimama: do:   apt-get install language-selector
<tobstarr> !java
<Jucato> Skim is in  K Menu > Utilities (AFAIK)
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<JohnFlux> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnFlux> how do I add to ubotu?
<Healot> !ime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnFlux> i have to message someone?
<Diuneimama> JohnFlux, i dun wan my whole system been translate to chinese
<JohnFlux> Diuneimama: it's okay
<Diuneimama> JohnFlux, i jux wan to write some chinese word :P
<Healot> what's the freaking keyword?
<tobstarr> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<JohnFlux> Diuneimama: at the moment it's setup for us english?
<JohnFlux> US english
<tobstarr> !google earth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<Diuneimama> yup John
<JohnFlux> Diuneimama: tell me when you've installed
<Healot> just add the chinese language support, and then skim will add the input method on its list, so you can switch them while writing
<Musical_duck> Does kde automatically scan your .kde/share/apps/[whatever] /doc for newly installed docs?
<Diuneimama> Healot wer to add language support ? skim?
<Healot> the Kontrol Panel
<JohnFlux> Musical_duck: each kde app checks for it's own docs when you request help
<JohnFlux> Diuneimama: i'm telling you how
<Diuneimama> ok john
<Musical_duck> kk thx
<Jucato> er he left...
<Diuneimama> i have language selector in system John
<Jucato> docs are installed in /usr/share/docs, together with the app, unless there's a separate package for it
<JohnFlux> Healot: he can't set it up in the control panel yet since he probably doesn't have the packages installed
<JohnFlux> Diuneimama: okay good ;-)   now run it
<Diuneimama> done
<Healot> eXg << see this?
<Diuneimama> nop
<JohnFlux> Healot: use utf8
<Diuneimama> i cant see ur word Healot :(
<Jucato> Healot: what's that?
<Healot> wiat a sec
<Diuneimama> ok
<JohnFlux> Diuneimama: it will also install the chinese translations.  you can change the default or remove the chinese one from the kcontrol
<JohnFlux> Diuneimama: what's important is that it will setup skim for you
<jaims> hello all
<jaims> one quick question
<Diuneimama> im patching thanks John
<jaims> ps -A | grep watchdog returns un process id=4
<jaims> but neither the package isn't installed, nor exists /usr/sbin/watchdog!
<Healot> ok. that was chinese :_)
<JohnFlux> Healot: use utf8
<jaims> the only thing existing is /etc/init.d/watchdog, an start/stop script...
<Diuneimama> Healot, i can read some chinese now :)
<Diuneimama> but some is in . :(
<Jucato> jaims: did you check in /usr/bin ?
<JohnFlux> 
<jaims> yeah
<Diuneimama> LOL
<JohnFlux> can you read that?
<jaims> which watchdog returns nothing
<Jucato> JohnFlux:  nice
<Diuneimama> nop john
<Jucato> that's Japanese
<Diuneimama> korean?
<Diuneimama> XD
<Jucato> Kanji
* JohnFlux nods
<Diuneimama> Kanji?
<Diuneimama> japanese?
<JohnFlux> right
<Jucato> one of the Japanese "alphabets"
<Diuneimama> oh..
<Jucato> the other ones being HIragana and Katakana
<JohnFlux> Healot: can you see that?
<Healot> nope
<Diuneimama> i can see
<Diuneimama> but dun understand
<Diuneimama> lol
<Jucato> I can see it :)
<Healot> setting the system to chinese atm
<MetaMorfoziS> can anybody tell me a surround test film?
<JohnFlux> Healot: which irc client do you have?
<JohnFlux> Healot: you need to set your channel encoding to utf8
<Healot> miranda on wine
<Jucato> heh
<JohnFlux> Healot: ewww
<Healot> heh
<MetaMorfoziS> lol
<JohnFlux> Healot: look for an encoding option
<Healot> i drink WINE too
<MetaMorfoziS> why not konversation?:D
<Healot> btw, the whole system is chinese -)
<Healot> miranda is a babe and she isn't German, no offence
<Diuneimama> omg.. the chinese patch is so sloww
<jaims> it's there a way to find which exe a process belongs to?
<JohnFlux> Healot: yeah.  go into the control panel   kcontrol and remove the chinese translations
<JohnFlux> Healot: no wait, not you
<Jucato> my bad.. that was Hiragana...
<JohnFlux> Jucato: i wasn't going to say anything
<Jucato> heh
<titan> eyy, hi guys
<Jucato> you should have :)
<Healot> jaims: you can use ps for that
<jaims> aha
<jaims> man ps
<Healot> great
<jaims> thanx
<titan> ps -as
<jaims> :-)
<Healot> you're doing the man now :)
<Jucato>  JohnFlux: "ko ri ni chi ha"??
<Diuneimama> Jucato wat that means?
* abattoir wonders what happened to Jucato
<Healot> tried kon<space>nichiha? Jucato
<abattoir> aah, you guys are learning Japanese
<abattoir> btw, ha becomes wa
<Jucato> hm... konnichi wa?
<abattoir> its a particle
<Diuneimama> aishiteru
<Diuneimama> i know this only
<Diuneimama> :)
<Johnathan> Hi all
<Jucato> ie!
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato thinks #kubuntu just suddenly became #kubuntu-jp
<abattoir> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> heh
<abattoir> Jucato: wanna start one? ;)
<Jucato> noooooh
<abattoir> yeah, you should start w/ a #kubuntu-ph first
<Healot> that's for typing, btw, Jucato
<JohnFlux> Diuneimama: i love you  too ;-)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> JohnFlux: was that "konnichi wa" you just typed?
<Diuneimama> :)
<JohnFlux> right
<JohnFlux> "hello"
<redondo81> Hi boys,I have a problem installing the kde headers...when I try to install the kdelib24-dev package Adept says me that it's broken...I don't know why?Can you help me?
<JohnFlux> "konnichiwa
<JohnFlux> rather
<Jucato> abattoir: we barely have enough people in ubuntu-ph... much less if we start a kubuntu-ph
<JohnFlux> it's one word
<Jucato> JohnFlux: actually, it means "good day" literally...
<jaims> thanx healot and all, going to have a cup of coffee for the ps' man page
<jaims> :-)
<JohnFlux> Jucato: :-)
<JohnFlux> Ohio!
<Jucato> lol
<Healot> hej
<Jucato> Ohayo/Ohayou
<redondo81> Can anyone help me please?
<JohnFlux> broken how?
<cima> sorry, i'm away
<Healot> ask redondo81
<jaims> bye
<cima> i don't know how to check repositories
<redondo81> in the requst entry there's written BREAK
<Jucato> cima: go to K Menu > System and run Adept
<redondo81> Yes, I have already done it
<abattoir> Jucato: eigo ni hanashite kudasai. arigato :)
<cima> then
<Jucato> abattoir: I only understood kudasai and arigato
<Jucato> cima: then go to the Adept menu and select Manage Repositories
<cima> then
<cima> yes...
<Jucato> redondo81: could you pastebin the error message of this command "sudo apt-get install kdelibs4-dev"
<JohnFlux> abattoir: eigo AU hanashite kudusai
<JohnFlux> abattoir: "(you) english speak please"
<JohnFlux> ;-)
<abattoir> JohnFlux: i meant more like speak *in* english rather than speak english
<abattoir> JohnFlux: might not sound right in english... but
<Jucato> cima: look for a line that looks like this "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted" if it's grayed out, right-click on it and select Enable
<redondo81> ok,wait
<JohnFlux> use:   eigo de hanashite kudusai
<abattoir> anyways, i'll stop being offtopic, and go back to creating #kubuntu-jp
<JohnFlux> abattoir: ^^
<Jucato> lol
<JohnFlux> abattoir: says a japanese girl behind me
* Jucato sets channel back from #kubuntu-jp to #kubuntu
<redondo81> It tells me the the package is not complete
<cima> then
<abattoir> JohnFlux: hmm, i dont know, but i still think 'ni' is not wrong... anyways.. not that de is wrong
<Jucato> !pastebin
<redondo81> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<redondo81>   kdelibs4-dev: Dipende: kdelibs4c2a (= 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1) ma 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu2~dapper1 sta per essere installato
<redondo81>                 Dipende: kdelibs-bin (= 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1)
<redondo81>                 Dipende: libarts1-dev (>= 1.5-rc1) ma non sta per essere installato
<redondo81> E: Pacchetto non integro
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> I said pastebin,not paste...
<JohnFlux> abattoir: she says it's not right
<cima> jucato : i can't connect
<cima> to server
<redondo81> I'm Italian and the messqhe is in Italian
<Jucato> cima: no not you
<JohnFlux> abattoir: I have no idea myself
<cima> jucato : ???
<Jucato> cima: click on Apply at the bottom, then Close
<abattoir> JohnFlux: whatever :P
<Jucato> cima: the pastebin message wasn't for you
<Jucato> redondo81: but I can understand what apt is trying to do...
<cima> jucato : then?
<Jucato> cima: then click on Fetch Updates at the top, then after that you can try installing build-esssential again
<Jucato> redondo81: you're trying to install kdelibs4-dev right?
<redondo81> jucato: yes
<redondo81> but Adept says me the request is break
<Jucato> redondo81: ok hold on
<Jucato> redondo81: can you please paste that error message again, in pastebin?
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<redondo81> ok,wait
<cima> jucato : i got this message : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jucato> cima: are you trying to run "apt-get install" while Adept  is still open? you can't do that
<redondo81> ok, I sent it
<Jucato> redondo81: what's the URL? (web address?)
<ati> hi all
<ati> an anyone tell me how to disable sound system bell for yakuake?
<redondo81> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22795
<cima> jucato : No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed
<cima> jucato : 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Jucato> cima: close Adept, then type this in Konsole: sudo apt-get update"
<Jucato> cima: close Adept, then type this in Konsole: "sudo apt-get update"
<Jucato> then "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<kutan> Can anyone point me to a text editor with custom syntax highlights.... and a GUI?
<abattoir> kutan: kate ??
<kutan> ...kate lets you make your own syntax highlights?
<JohnFlux> sure
<Jucato> yes
<kutan> I had no clue
<redondo81> Jucato: what do you think is the problem?
<kutan> Thanks for the info. :P
<Jucato> redondo81: trying to figure it out :)
<Jucato> redondo81: what version of KDE are you using?
<redondo81> 3.5.4
<Jucato> redondo81: can you check if the repository for kde 3.5.4 is disabled?
<redondo81> ok,wait
<cima> jucato : i can't connect to server
<cima> jucato : maybe, there is problem in my connection
<Jucato> cima: hm... probably...
<redondo81> what repositories would be eanble?
<cima> jucato : do you know server from asia?
<cima> jucato : i'm from indonesia
<Jucato> cima: try connecting directly to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<kutan> ..How do I create syntax highlights with kate? :x
<abattoir> cima: closest that i can think of is singapore
<Jucato> remove the xx before archive.
<abattoir> cima: http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<cima> jucato : yes
<Jucato> redondo81: the for KDE 3.5.4?
<redondo81> yes, can you paste the address?
<Jucato> redondo81: I thought you're using KDE 3.5.4? what was the repository that you used to upgrade?
<Jucato> abattoir: I think I'm coming down w/ something...
<abattoir> Jucato: you mean you're not feeling well?
<Jucato> kinda... I'll probably just sleep very early...
<Jucato> so that I could wake up on time...
<abattoir> Jucato: sure go ahead... dont push yourself a lot
<Jucato> heh, I'll sleep early, but not now :)
<Jucato> a few more hours probably
<Jucato> redondo81: how is it doing?
<redondo81> I dont' find the repository for kde
<Jucato> redondo81: then how did you upgrade to KDE 3.5.4?
<Kabal> Hello all, just a quick question.. can the show/hide-panel be made transparant?
<cima> jucato : do you know server from japan?
<Jucato> cima: um.. sorry, no
<cima> jucato : because my closest connection is japan
<abattoir> cima: as i said, singapore has a dedicated server
<cima> jucato : ok... thank you very much, i'm trying now
<abattoir> cima: just change id to sg
<Jucato> :)
<cima> abattoir : yes,thanx
<Jucato> heh
<kutan> Anyone have any idea how to create syntax highlights for kate?
<cima> jucato :i still can't connect, is there another way to update my kubuntu?
<Jucato> cima: you're probably having some problems with proxies? I'm not familiar with that though...
<cima> jucato : yes, off course, my proxy use bandwith limiter
<Jucato> kutan: in Kate, Settings > Configure Kate > Fonts & Colors > Hightlighting Text Styles
<Jucato> cima: I'm not sure, but I don't think the repositories/servers work well with proxies...
<kutan> oh.. thanks
<Jucato> heh you're just lucky I happen to have the answers you need :)
<kutan> lol yeah
<cima> jucato : i can't connect again. so, do you know how to be able using 'make' without updating, or can i update without connect to any server, by just downloading
<Jucato> cima: unfortunately, no....
<Jucato> :(
<cima> jucato : oh noo...
<Jucato> btw, what are you trying to compile?
<Electrolyte> Can someone tell me why the firewall in Kubuntu isn't working?
<Electrolyte> If it even has one.
<Jucato> it doesn't have one by default, AFAIK
<Electrolyte> Is there any I can install via apt?
<Healot> linux kernel has its own "firewall" >> iptables, just activate the rules :0
<kutan> Hmmm jucato, I guess I can change other highlights but can I create my own? Cause it doesn't seem that way.
<cima> jucato : do you know how to use xxx.deb?
<Electrolyte> Erm, how do I activate it though?
<Healot> man iptables :)
<Jucato> kutan, there's small button near that top that says "New"
<Healot> iptables rules are complex, so use tools like firestarter to build the rules
<Jucato> maybe you can use that.
<kutan> Yeah but that just creates a new thing of all of it... I can't explain but uhhh
<Jucato> heh... then I'm not really sure...
<Jucato> besides, wouldn't  it be easier to just change the default ones? :)
<Electrolyte> Just installing firestarter.
<Jucato> kutan: actually, if you create a new Schema, everything from the default schema is copied
<kutan> I suppose but it wouldn't have the commands I want considering the custom highlights I want to make are for a custom scripting thinger
<Jucato> if you change some settings in the new schema, the normal schema doesn't get changed...
<kutan> I know
<redondo81> jucato :  the repositories for kde I have in my source.list are :
<redondo81> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main
<redondo81> deb ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.5.4/kubuntu dapper main
<redondo81> deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.4/kubuntu dapper main
<redondo81> deb http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/software/kde/stable/3.5.4/kubuntu dapper main
<Jucato> don't paste redondo81
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<redondo81> Oh sorry..
<kutan> But what I really want to do is add custom commands and such
<Jucato> aah
<redondo81> I'm very sorry...
<kutan> but I think if I change the defaults, it'll still have the same commands just different colors.
<Jucato> redondo81: ok. just remember next time...
<Jucato> redondo81: could you pastebin your whole sources.list?
<redondo81> ok
<cima> jucato : hi
<cima> jucato : do you know how to use xxx.deb?
<redondo81> done,address is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22796
<Jucato> cima: right-click then select Kubuntu Package Menu > Install Pacakge
<Jucato> cima: but that won't work unless the things that is needed by that .deb is already installed (dependencies)
<Jucato> redondo81: ok hold on...
<redondo81> ok
<cima> jucato : thank you very much, i will go now..bye
<Jucato> redondo81: I can't seem to find anything wrong... which makes me very confused...
<redondo81> I dont understand what's the problem, it's very strange
<Jucato> redondo81: can you give me the output of this command (first line only) "apt-cache madison kdelibs4c2a"
<redondo81> ok, this's the first line : kdelibs4c2a | 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main Packages
<Jucato> how about
<Jucato> dpkg --get-selections | grep "kdelibs-bin"
<redondo81> ok, hold on
<redondo81> this: kdelibs-bin                                     deinstall
<Jucato> aha
<Jucato> redondo81: first do an update (Fetch Updates in Adept for "sudo apt-get update")
<Jucato> redondo81: then do a dist-upgrade (Full Upgrade, then Apply Changes in Adept or "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade")
<redondo81> ok,
<dero> hey guys
<dero> i just got my winmodem work go me go took me 2 hours :(
<Jucato> redondo81: it seems that your KDE wasn't finished upgrading to 3.5.4
<Jucato> dero: at least now it's working. good job :)
<dero> yes win modem are evil i want boardband back, they don't offer it here
<Jucato> heh
<dero> do you use wine jucato?
<redondo81> ok, it works, you're great, thank you vry much
<Jucato> nope... only used it a few times...
<Jucato> redondo81: heh. sorry it took this long to figure that one out...
<redondo81> :)
<Jucato> you did make my head go in circles heh
<redondo81> eheheheh :)
<redondo81> grazie mille (Italian language)
<Jucato> you're welcome :)
<redondo81> :)
<dero> do you people use ubuntu?
<Jucato> hm.. Kubuntu
<dero> looks better i think kde tiz better :p
<eeos> hi there!
<dero> what is xubuntu?
<dero> hi!
<Jucato> personal opinion :) but I agree :)
<Jucato> dero: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce
<Jucato> just as Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE
<grizzly> hey which is daemon for running khotkeys?
<dero> it is a personal opinion that is why i said it so no one can disagee cuz i said "i think"
<kutan> woah...
<kutan> There's ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, and xubuntu?
<Jucato> kutan: yes
<dero> and edubuntu is?
<kutan> -_-
<eeos> is there anything like a testing repository, as for debian?
<Jucato> Ubuntu that's geared towards education
<Jucato> http://www.edubuntu.org
<dero> is there anything that will run on my 233 64 mb ram laptop?
<Jucato> dero: probably Xubuntu... but I'm not sure
<dero> ohh ok
<Healot> DSL
<dero> i'm running puppy linux on it, but its not stable do you know of it?
<Healot> oh yeah server install helps
<Jucato> ah DSL will definitely run :)
<kutan> So I guess xubuntu was recently created?
<kutan> because I've never seen it there
<Healot> no gui though, dero
<dero> huh, why no gui
<Jucato> server install = most basic install, no GUI, meant for servers
<eeos> is there anything like a testing repository for kubuntu, as for debian? or do i need to add debian testing?
<Healot> the lowest spec i tried was a PIII 800 with 256MB RAM
<Jucato> eeos: you can try testing Edgy Eft, but it's not recommended to use it the way you would use Etch
<Healot> i can't get any lower
<eeos> Jucato i knew about edgy eft, but i wanted something abit more stable, as testing is
<dero> there a video click somewhere on ubuntu where this guy says why he made it and stuff does anyone know where on the OS that is?
<dero> clip*
<Jucato> eeos: Kubuntu doesn't have that
<dero> i have the ubuntu CD aswell
<eeos> Jucato so we have to wait for new packages? or can we add debian testing repository without too much damage?
<Jucato> eeos: that depends. sometimes new packages are made available through dapper-backports
<Jucato> btw, do not mix repositories
<eeos> Jucato ah!
<Jucato> you can safely add some ubuntu-compatible repos like Wine's. but not Debians, or MEPIS', etc.
<eeos> Jucato i try to avoid mixing repository usually, but in this case is just an application
<Jucato> eeos: what application would that be?
<eeos> Jucato ah! isthere a list of kubuntu safe repositories?
<eeos> Jucato twinkle 0.8.1
<blackflag> hello all :)
<Jucato> eeos: everything that's in the sources.list by default is safe :)
<eeos> Jucato the one i kubuntu is still 0.4.2!
<eeos> Jucato i imagined it was the case! :D
<blackflag> Im running dapper and wnt to execute mkinird but can not find this comment here in dapper
<grizzly> can anyone guess why khotkeys aren't running?
<Jucato> what's twinkle's current version?
<blackflag> Where is it?
<grizzly> I was playing with bum :)
<eeos> Jucato 0.8.1
<blackflag> or should I use something else instead?
<Jucato> eeos: in a few week's time, Edgy will be released. it has that version
<eeos> Jucato there is a repackaged debian
<eeos> Jucato how any weeks?
<Jucato> eeos: you could probably install that packaged Debian, as long as you have the proper dependencies...
<Jucato> I'm not sure how many weeks to go...
<eeos> Jucato dependency problems
<oniryx> hello !
<Jucato> ah... better not install that deb, then
<oniryx> Any body can explain what is the purpose of gam_server ?
<eeos> Jucato i found some of stuff pacakged for amd 64 kubuntu is not working or working not particularly well
<Jucato> grizzly: can you still use keyboard shortcuts? I'm not sure why it's not running, but I can use keyboard shortcuts on Edgy w/o them..
<eeos> Jucato including openwengo (seg fault) and openoffice (very bad integration)
<Jucato> eeos: er.. that I wouldn't know about...
<eeos> Jucato :)
<grizzly> Jucato: Oh I need them for the mosue gestures
<grizzly> mouse
<Jucato> grizzly: hm...
<abattoir> oniryx: it is primarily used to monitor changes in the filesystem, i thing
<abattoir> oniryx: why do you ask? hogs your cpu?
<daniloc> abattoir: pvt please ?
<Jucato> going afk...
<oniryx> abattoir: while running digikam with 19000 pictures, the hard drive is singing like a drunk jazzman :)
<oniryx> abattoir: Krrrr KRrrrrr kRRRrrrKrr KRRrrrr
<abattoir> oniryx: have you traced that down to gam_server ?
<oniryx> abattoir: you been strace pid ?
<abattoir> oniryx: well,  i meant generally..
<abattoir> :P
<abattoir> anyways, i guess you could kill it safely...
<oniryx> abattoir: yes that's what I did :)
<oniryx> abattoir: any idea how to trace a bug in  Kdelibs ?
<oniryx> abattoir: running digikam with the latest kde from kubuntu.org fails due to KIO KDirWatch error
<andrea_> hi all. i'm following the online guide to setup extra codecs: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs    but it seems this package has another name...
<sorush20> my java runtime environment is not being detected by firefox what can I do?
<sorush20> I have the sun version of java installed..
<abattoir> oniryx: does this occur after you kill gam_server ?
<oniryx> abattoir: it's something else, not related with gam_server
<abattoir> andrea_: nope, the name is right... check if you have the correct repository enabled
<oniryx> abattoir: it looks like a KDElibs bug to me
<abattoir> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<andrea_> i have universe/multiverse enabled
<abattoir> andrea_: did you update after that? (Fetch updates in adept) ?
<andrea_> yes i did
<abattoir> oniryx: then i guess you could file a bug... i have no clue, sorry :P
<fildo> hey whats setiahome ?
<fildo> setiathome even
<abattoir> andrea_: can you make sure you enabled multiverse for 'dapper' rather than 'dapper-backports'(in the distribution)
<abattoir> fildo: Search for Extra-terrestrial intelligence
<fildo> ah ok .
<abattoir> fildo: its a prog. where your idle cpu is used to process data for seti
<andrea_> abattoir: one sec
<fildo> i must of added package by accident, cause everytimee i try n apt-get . it pop ups with setiathome source. n wont connect to site
<fildo> cheers for info
<danny500> you guy's are on at this time of the day too!
<danny500> holy shit
<abattoir> danny500: its an international channel, the world is always awake ;)
<fildo> indeed..
<danny500> ok. were are you from?
<fildo> australia, this way
<dero> me 2
<dero> where bout?
<alyn3d> hello all
<fildo> dero: syd . yaself
<dero> meblourne
<fildo> sweet.
<dero> melbourne*
<danny500> Canada
<fildo> rip steve
<dero> indeed
<danny500> poor Steve
<andrea_> abattoir: i have both dapper (universe)....and dapper-backports (main restircedt universe multiverse)
<danny500> I thought a crock would kill him though
<fildo> me 3
<abattoir> andrea_: make it dapper( universe multiverse)
<fildo> oh well, play with fire you are bound to get burnt
<dero> he can't move around in water as well as he can on land
<fildo> like they say
<danny500> or stung
<fildo> no pun intended
<dero> yes stung, in the heart.
<danny500> fish have scary aim
<dero> fildo do u use win?
<dero> wine*
<fildo> yer cunts setting up websites, for funds. but they are fake
<fildo> ha
<fildo> umm. for gaming mostly.
<dero> how do i download it?
<fildo> only cause the vmware that i use crashes over wireless
<andrea_> abattoir: whoa! it works now!! thanks al ot
<dero> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<fildo> apt-get wine ?
<danny500> use your add and remove program
<abattoir> andrea_: cool :)
<fildo> ah. wine. not win ha
<dero> yea
<danny500> I used adept to install wine
<dero> how do i open apt-get i dunno where it is
<fildo> adept. is front end for apt-get
<danny500> I know but it still worked
<andrea_> one last issue: when running the live cd....i heard sound upon bootup, when KDE was loading....but after i installed...the sound was gone
<danny500> no big deal then
<fildo> sound ? ..
<fildo> did it speak to you ?
<danny500> what your sound card isn't working no more?
<andrea_> no...the KDE bootup tune...it works if i use the live cd....but not in the hard drive installation
<fildo> ah lost my stoker
<Electrolyte> Firestarter works nicely - even helped me get my server running as a router :] 
<danny500> <fildo> did it speak to you ? "thats funny"
<Dannilion> Does anyone know how I turn off the colour changing in Kopete? My contacts are complaining :P
<unix_infidel> do all the man pages utilise unicode formatting
<dero> so i use adept then?
<unix_infidel> it seems that my man pages seem to be garbled.
<fildo> i thought i would bring some humor to the channel
<danny500> you can use adept
<danny500> hold on I'll check
<fildo> anyone here a wireless expert?
<unix_infidel> fildo: just ask your question.
<danny500> kinda why?
<fildo> i have issue with ipw2100
<fildo> its working .. though i had to drop it to channel 1
<oniryx> abattoir: ok :)
<fildo> for some unknown reason
<unix_infidel> fildo: just set channel to auto or all and it should just recognize whatever chan its suppose to for the given essid.
<dero> so do i type deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<fildo> unix_infidel: see thats the problem
<fildo> it wont allow me to
<fildo> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<danny500> dero, open adept and type in wine in the search bar and install everting for wine ok
<fildo> im pretty sure thats the error
<dero> ok :)
<fildo> no matter if i sudo
<danny500> thats how I got wine
<unix_infidel> fildo: please pastebin the error along with the command you issued.
<fildo> ok
<fildo> for instance
<fildo> fildo@liberty:~$ sudo iwconfig eth1 channel 11
<fildo> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<fildo>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.
<andrea_> i selected my USB headset as the sound device from the mixer....but i still dont have sound
<dero> i type in wine it does nothen
<dero> just says filtering
<misieq> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<danny500> What the hell is it with fucking Egiption men?
<unix_infidel> misieq: please have ubotu PM to you next time.
<danny500> I've had 6 of them add me on msn and thir like in their 40's
<unix_infidel> fildo: that means the ipw2100 doesnt support channel set.
<fildo> year that and freq
<fildo> which i dont understand, cause i had it working fine in fc5
<fildo> but i had to run a firmware.
<unix_infidel> fildo: right.
<unix_infidel> fildo: i'd just set iwconfig ethX channel auto
<fildo> i cant
<danny500> how do I start my own channel?
<fildo> its weird. the way i got it working was
<unix_infidel> fildo: you cant set the freq either?
<fildo> set it in /network/interfaces
<fildo> nup
<unix_infidel> danny500: msg chanserv
<fildo> i installed wifi-radar
<danny500> ok
<fildo> n then for some reason
<fildo> it connected when i set parameters in the inferfaces config
<dhq> can anyone help me get my xserver running properly it got screwed after i installed xgl
<fildo> like im on it now, it associates
<unix_infidel> fildo: auto should be default.
<dero> i search wine in the seach bar it says filtering and then stops that does nothen
<dhq> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 344 kB
<unix_infidel> you should be able to associate without setting the chan.
<fildo> yeh but see, i had to drop to channel  1
<fildo> to make it associate
<fildo> wouldnt associate on any other chan
<dhq> !xserver-xorg reconfig
<dhq> !xserver-xorg reconfigure
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 344 kB
<fildo> the weirdness off it . i have both a dlink . and a linksys
<fildo> both give me issues
<unix_infidel> works fine on windows and other distros?
<fildo> windows is fine
<unix_infidel> the firmware should've been included with the package for ipw
<fildo> only other distro was redhat
<fildo> yeh well i installed it from intel site
<fildo> since they have *nix support
<unix_infidel> fildo: you installed the firmware from a 3rd party source?
<fildo> but to no avail .
<danny500> who's getting a Nintendo Revolution?
<andrea_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unix_infidel> fildo: and that STILL didnt work?
<fildo> not at all
<unix_infidel> if it doesnt work with linux for either card i'd guess that its a ap problem.
<unix_infidel> but since it works with windows..i'm stumped, wither windows is automatically doing auto or just being plain stupid.
<misieq> can i configure (or give some options to) audiocd:/ ? i want to encode an audiocd with --best quality but i'd like to use cddb too.
<fildo> well in redhat with the firmware. i used to be able to change the settings
<fildo> with kubuntu. im unable to ..
<unix_infidel> fildo: then i'd recommend you rollback to either firmware that worked.
<fildo> it works..but not to my specs.
<unix_infidel> or upgrade to the latest firmware.
<fildo> yeh i will attempt
<fildo> fukn early model wifi thats why
<misieq> or am i able to apply cddb data to encoded streams that are stored on hdd?
<unix_infidel> however, if you're having the same problem with a seperate device with different drivers i dont quite understand.
<fildo> mate did a ipw2200
<dhq> Hawkwind: how do i configure my kubuntu to default
<fildo> next to me with intall. worked fine
<unix_infidel> dhq: ask the question to the channel, and be more specific.
<unix_infidel> fildo: like i said, they are two COMPLETELy different chipsets.
<fildo> yeh makes me wanna hock the lappy . n upgrade
<dero> when i use adept manager it doesn't find any updates i can't install wine i can't search for wine...
<unix_infidel> fildo: go into cmd and test out some of the output for the drivers that are associating to your spec in windows.
<danny500> that's weird
<unix_infidel> i'd put my money on a firmware issue (in which case, rollback or upgrade to latest)
<unix_infidel> maybe try ndiswrapper.
<dhq> unix_infidel: you see i installed xgl ok and then rebooted now my screen starts like 3inches below no mouse cursor the startbar is below the screen i use a laptop
<danny500> just look up wine on google and install it off the internet
<fildo> ok ill attempt n see what ver.
<dero> mmk
<fildo> n see if i can flash . or run like a script to flash it before it starts
<nagyv> I would like to get an image from a word file. I tried Ctrl+c, Ctrl+v for Krita and Gimp too, but it didn't worked. How can I manage this?
<unix_infidel> dhq: i apologize, i dont do XGL.  I dont run it, or know anything abou tit.
<gnomefreak> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<fildo> thanks for ya help unix_infidel
<danny500> I know that udotu!
<dhq> Hawkwind: you see i installed xgl ok and then rebooted now my screen starts like 3inches below no mouse cursor the startbar is below the screen i use a laptop
<unix_infidel> np, i'd just get an atheros card or a cisco aironet and be done with it.
<nagyv> sorry it worked with gimp Acquire from paste, it was only very slow
<unix_infidel> dhq: Hawkwind is asleep currently i think.
<andrea_> my mp3's are playing...but i get no sound
<unix_infidel> andrea_: ubuntu dapper?
<danny500> Is your sound card compatible with linux?
<andrea_> kubuntu 6.06.1
<dhq> anyone: you see i installed xgl ok and then rebooted now my screen starts like 3inches below no mouse cursor the startbar is below the screen i use a laptop
<andrea_> yes it is compatible
<andrea_> i had sound on the live cd
<eeos> andrea_ what card?
<andrea_> i dont have it anymore in the installed version
<unix_infidel> andrea_: i'd wager, artsd is interfering or you have an application that's taking up the sound node.
<andrea_> its an onboard soundcard
<danny500> reinstall it
<danny500> there might have been an installation prob
<unix_infidel> No, you do not need to reinstall.
<andrea_> unix_infidel: i didnt understand much...
<gnomefreak> dhq: you might get a better answer if you ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<danny500> I had the same prob with my disk drive
<nagyv> andrea_: do you get any error messages at startup?
<eeos> andrea_ yes, but what card? please, do lspci -vv
<andrea_> no i dont get errors
<unix_infidel> andrea_: try running alsaconf and make sure that the module is loaded.
<eeos> andrea_ and look for the sound card
<unix_infidel> or dmesg | grep snd would work in helping us.
<unix_infidel> make sure to post any output to pastebin, please
<unix_infidel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<andrea_> where is alsaconf
<andrea_> konsole wont run it
<danny500> Windows ROCKS!
<eeos> andrea_ do lspci -vv and look for the sound card!
<unix_infidel> andrea_: konsole says command not found/
<andrea_> yes
<andrea_> yes unix_infidel
<eeos> andrea_ sudo alsaconf and sudo lspci -vv
<unix_infidel> ^^^
<andrea_> lspci -w says invalid option
<danny500> do you guy's like memorize the lunix dictionary or something?
<unix_infidel> danny500: if you've EVER used windows cmd you know all of this stuff is formulaic and pretty procedural.
<danny500> lol. don't blow a gasket
<dhq> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<unix_infidel> danny500: i dont blow gaskets, i blow ports :)
<danny500> lol
<eeos> andrea_ lspci - v v       not w
<danny500> thats a good one
<andrea_> i pasted in pastebin
<danny500> You know what. If everyone in this room right now were to group up, you guy's could make amazing software.
<andrea_> my mixer shows my USB Headset well.....
<andrea_> and usually sound worked in previous ubuntu's
<andrea_> and sound worked in the live-cd
<andrea_> sound went off only when i installed to Hard drive
<andrea_> sound files play with no errors...
<danny500> you wanna know the fastest way to upgrade a Mac?
<andrea_> throw it away
<andrea_> and buy a new onw
<andrea_> ?
<danny500> throw it out and buy another one. lol
<danny500> how did you know that? lol
<andrea_> its at least five yrs old ;)
<danny500> andrea_ is on the mouse ball
<danny500> lol
<andrea_> lol
<dero> this is starting to annouy me. i can't find wine i adept manager
<danny500> use google
<danny500> "GOOGLE"
<dero> i did they just all say to use the search in adept manager and it does nothen
<danny500> "GOOGLE"
<dero> i did
<andrea_> dero:
<andrea_> perhaps u need to enable some repositories
<dero> yes
<danny500> go to www.wine.com lol
<dero> its winehq.com
<andrea_> universe/multiverse
<danny500> oh yeah
<dero> and i'v been theer
<danny500> dero
<dero> yes
<danny500> click the "System" menu button
<dero> yup
<danny500> go under administrative menu
<andrea_> he wont have that button unless he;s on gnome
<dero> i'm on kubuntu kde
<danny500> and use the Software propertes program
<danny500> oh
<eeos> andrea_ where is the link to the pastebin?
<danny500> right click
<dero> ?
<dero> right click where
<eeos> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<danny500> not you
<andrea_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22801
<dero> ok
<danny500> don't worry I flood chat rooms all the time
<dero> anyone care to help me
<andrea_> dero
<andrea_> ok
<andrea_> can u start Adept?
<dero> yes
<dero> started
<danny500> it didn't work for him
<andrea_> and if u search for Wine...nothing comes up?
<eeos> that is your card: Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<dero> says filtering
<dero> wine is not on the list so they all just go away
<eeos> andrea_ did you get a look to alsa documentation?
<andrea_> ok dero....then u need to add repositories....
<eeos> andrea_ what version of alsa do you have?
<danny500> use you software properties program
<dero> hwo do i do that
<andrea_> View/Manage Repositories
<andrea_> eeos: no idea
<dero> in adept?
<andrea_> yes
<danny500> open all the repositories
<dero> do i add deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<andrea_> u need the FULL adept...not the Add/Remove
<eeos> andrea_ please do cat /proc/asound/version
<eeos> andrea_ in konsole
<dero> how do i get the FULL one den
<andrea_> ie....Start/Run COmmand...and run adept
<Empiric> hai my keyboard is not workin in kubuntu
<andrea_> eeos: ok
<dero> ah right...
<dero> ?
<danny500> then how did you just type that message?
<andrea_> cat /proc/asound/version
<andrea_> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).
<eeos> andrea_ ta!
<andrea_> ta!?
<Infecto> hello
<Infecto> Failed to fetch http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.17.5-1_all.deb  404 Not Found
<eeos> andrea_ thanks you!
<dero> means thanks
<andrea_> dero: you with me?
<dero> ta means thanks
<dero> no
<danny500> Empiric: if you keyboard don't work, then how did you just tell use that?
<misieq> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<andrea_> K Button....Run COmmand
<dero> i have open adept manager and i am in new repositorys
<misieq> is gnome 2.16 already available to dapper x86?
<dero> ok i am in run command
<danny500> your download manager should tell you that
<andrea_> now type adept
<dero> ok
<dero> done
<Empiric> well its working in windows
<andrea_> and run it
<Empiric> then might be kubuntu issue
<danny500> o ok
<Empiric> what should i check for
<andrea_> it might ask for a password
<dero> ok?
<danny500> reinstall kubuntu
<dero> what did that do it jsut ran it again
<eeos> andrea_ go to directory /alsa-driver-xxxx//alsa-kernel/Documentation/Alsa-configuration.txt
<danny500> dero: if it asks for a password use you system password you gave the computer
<Infecto> my apt cant get this package from tomorow night
<Infecto> can somebody help me ? ( edgy )
<andrea_> dero: now search for wine here
<dero> yes i am in adept manager again..?
<dero> didn't work
<andrea_> ok
<andrea_> now
<danny500> type "Wine" in the search bar
<andrea_> View
<andrea_> click View...and Click Manage repositories
<dero> ok
<dero> yup
<danny500> enable all repositories
<MasterEvilAce> Hey, is there anyway to see WHAT is accessing my HD? it seems there's a consistent read or write to my HD (activity light + loud HD)?
<andrea_> eeos: no such file or directorry
<danny500> then search "Wine"
<dero> how do i "enable all repositories"
<andrea_> dero: View Manage repositories....
<andrea_> then right click on the grey ones...and click enable
<danny500> yes
<dero> ahh!
<dero> i see now
<dero> thanks
<andrea_> before searching
<danny500> now search Wine
<Infecto> some chanel for developers ?
<andrea_> update it
<andrea_> Fetch Updates
<dero> ok
<dero> hold on
<Electrolyte> Goodness sake, this is annoying me.
<dero> didn't do anything
<danny500> what annoying you? Elect?
<Electrolyte> Kubuntu keeps dropping my connection.
<danny500> lol
<Electrolyte> May have just fixed it, not 100% sure :/
<danny500> how old you router?
<dero> andrea i right click on them and enable them then i go to fetch updates and then to see they all go grey again
<Electrolyte> It's a PC router - and it's running Kubuntu with firestarter.
<Electrolyte> That system is fine.
<eeos> andrea_ you can upgrade manually your alsa, follow instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto, and subsitute the instructions for hda intel to the instructions for our card
<danny500> turn firestarter off
<Electrolyte> I think it was because this system had default gateway blank, and not set to 192.168.0.1
<danny500> you do know it's a firewall
<Electrolyte> No, because then I'll lose the connection.
<Electrolyte> Yes.
<Electrolyte> And a router.
<eeos> sorry,  andrea_  you can upgrade manually your alsa, follow instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto, and subsitute the instructions for hda intel to the instructions for our card
<Electrolyte> It's on the OTHER PC, NOT this one.
<danny500> it is?
<Electrolyte> Yes.
<dero> BAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<andrea_> eeos: will it fix it?
<danny500> learn new usless things every day
<eeos> andrea_ I am not 100% sure
<andrea_> y do i get sound on livecd run...and not on hard drive install?
<eeos> andrea_ but the new version had lot of bugfixes
<andrea_> so i cant update alsa with adept?
<ubuntu_> hmm, anybody knowing, why neither the kubuntu-installer nor the live-system from dvd does recognize my second SATA-harddisc?
<eeos> andrea_ I thought the problem was your usb headset as well
<eeos> andrea_ not to the very last stable version
<eeos> andrea_ alsa 1.0.12
<ubuntu_> i wanted to install kubuntu on it...
<dero> "so i cant update alsa with adept?" no! that program is evil!
<andrea_> yes...i had sound in my usb headset
<andrea_> and i used to have sound in older versions of kubuntu
<andrea_> so i doubt its an alsa thing
<eeos> have you run sudo alsamixer and put the volumne of the headset to 80%?
<andrea_> eeos: how can i change the sound device in alsa mixer...its showing the intel one....
<dero> EVIL PROGRAM EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!
<eeos> andrea_ well, you have an intel card so it should show an intel device really
<eeos> andrea_ :D
<andrea_> i have my seinhesier USB headset too
<eeos> andrea_ you have run sudo alsamixer
<andrea_> and the KDE mixer shows it
<eeos> andrea_ and then selct the channnel related to your headsets, activate it (switch it to on if it is off) and then put the volume to, say, 80%
<andrea_> the headset is a separate sound device
<andrea_> it doesnt use the intel sound chip
<dero> can somoene help me.
<eeos> andrea_  yes but alsamixer decides the volume in output
<eeos> dero about?
<andrea_> eeos: volume is up
<eeos> andrea_ sorry? how can it be a separate sound device? does it not use the output of your sound card?
<dero> i haven trouble updating adept manager to isntall my wine
<dero> install*
<dero> i'm trying to download wine through adept manager..
<eeos> dero and?
<dero> it doesn't show it there in a package :(
<dero> i can't download it because its not there
<andrea_> eeos: its not just a pair of headphones...its got its own driver and sound system...it is listed as another sound output device
<Jucato> dero: have you enabled the "universe" repository?
<eeos> dero did you add the repository?
<eeos> andrea_ well, I was missing that!
<dero> i tryed adding them half of them went black did it work
<andrea_> now
<eeos> andrea_ what is the output of lsusb?
<eeos> dero sorry?
<Jucato> what went black?
<eeos> dero what went black?
<andrea_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dero> "dero did you add the repository?" right click add they go block
<eeos> Jucato sorry :D
<Jucato> eeos: what are you apologizing for? :)
<Jucato> dero: try reading this page about adding/enabling Universe and Multiverse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<andrea_> eeos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22803
<dero> htanks
<dero> thanks*
<eeos> Jucato there was some echo in the room :D
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> btw, were you the one looking for a testing repo for Kubuntu?
<eeos> andrea_ which one are the headsets?
<eeos> Jucato yes
<Jucato> ah. Edgy comes out last week of October...
<andrea_> they're not showing there apparently...but the show in the mixer
<eeos> Jucato I tried enabling edgy eft, but the packages i was interested in were not there (yet)
<Jucato> twinkle is here. an updated version
<eeos> andrea_ it could be a usb problem then, beacuse they are not properly read
<andrea_> i.e. KMix shows it as a separate device
<Jucato> eeos: but you shouldn't mix repos, though...
<andrea_> i'll restartr
<eeos> andrea_ were tehy plugged in when you did lsusb?
<andrea_> yes they're plugged 24/7
<eeos> Jucato I am not goig to
<Jucato> :)
<eeos> andrea_ it is very strange thyt the lsusb command does not read them then,
<dero> oh woaw its doign stuff now
<eeos> andrea_ unless support for these headsets is still buggy
<Jucato> heh :)
<dero> :)
<eeos> Jucato thanks for suggestions. Maybe I crate chroot with edgay eft in it, just for testing purposes
<andrea_> eeos: yeah...let me restart my pc
<Jucato> eeos: probably a better idea :)
<eeos> Jucato :D with dchroot -d xxxxx you can run anything in it more or less as you would run another application
<eeos> ops I have to go, see you later then
<eeos> Jucato thanks for helping
<lplatypus_> hmm when I scan for digital TV channels (DVB) in kaffeine, it channels from one broadcaster (ABC Sydney) which I know is working in Windows... anyone else tried this?
<lplatypus_> I meant to say "it misses channels from one broadcaster"..
<misieq> anyone here knows how to resolve the issue with data being copied too fast(?) to memory stick? i have w800i sony ericsson mobile and when i connect it via dcu-60 and try to copy things to the phone the copy dialog appears only for a sec ] 
<misieq> displays that it copied all the data but in phone there is only "header" of the first file
<andrea_> xine unable to initialize audio drivers
<andrea_> need help: xine unable to initialize audio drivers
<Electrolyte> Anyone able to help? Some reason my other machine just lost it's internet connection and I can't get it back (it's connected to this via a crossover cable and firestarter is running).
<andrea_> or at least...i get system sounds...mp3's seem to play...but no sound comes out
<misieq> andrea_: try to configure engine to play to /dev/dsp
<andrea_> ermm.how?
<LeeJunFan> Ugh, kde's lame media:/, system:/, etc are really annoying when their own apps don't even support them, so drag and drop between konq and some app don't work.
<misieq> in xine preferences in audio
<misieq> LeeJunFan: it works only with kio aware apps
<andrea_> Sound and Multimedia?
<misieq> LeeJunFan: it means you can drag and drop between konq, kommander, amarok, and many others
<Electrolyte> Anyone?
<LeeJunFan> misieq: doesn't make it any less annoying. Why they couldn't have it use real path's I don't know.
<misieq> LeeJunFan: you can always use a real path, unlike in gnome
<LeeJunFan> misieq: you could drag real filesystem paths between many apps that weren't kio aware.
<misieq> post it as kde4 brainstorm
<misieq> andrea_: in xine alt+s
<misieq> and "audio" tab
<LeeJunFan> misieq: I just don't understand why break the standards that have been working fine for some 40+ years in unix.
<Electrolyte> No one able to help me with this networking issue then?
<misieq> andrea_: or choose another sound driver
<andrea_> not xine player
<andrea_> i dont use xine player
<andrea_> i'm using amarok
<andrea_> and it uses xine engine apparently
<misieq> LeeJunFan: go to kde-look.org and post "dragging real system paths when dragging to kio not-aware apps"
<misieq> andrea_: that's why you have to configure xine engine and you do it in xine.
<LeeJunFan> misieq: I will in a bit.
<andrea_> i dont have xine
<misieq> andrea_: then look in ~/.xine
<andrea_> i'll install xine-ui
<andrea_> i am in the catalog file misieq
<andrea_> misieq: i am in the catalog.cache file
<misieq> andrea_: you don't wan't that i think... you need config
<andrea_> config?
<andrea_> ok how do i get config
<misieq> ~/.xine/config
<andrea_> i dont have config
<misieq> hmmm... had you run xine?
<andrea_> i just ran xine--ui
<misieq> try starting xine, perhaps it has to create it
<wenjy> Tonio_: YEs :) merci tonio!
<andrea_> can i configure now?
<misieq> andrea_: alt+s
<andrea_> ok
<andrea_> i am in the menus
<misieq> change knowledge level to the highest level
<andrea_> now what?
<misieq> go to audio tab
<misieq> what driver do you have?
<andrea_> not listing any driver
<andrea_> a52 dynamic range
<andrea_> a52 downlmix
<andrea_> speaker configuration
<misieq> you have an empty list of drivers or you don't have the lista at all?
<andrea_> no list
<misieq> have you changed the knowledge level in main tab?
<andrea_> wait
<andrea_> i changed level now
<andrea_> audio driver is auto
<misieq> change to alse
<andrea_> do i use alsa?
<andrea_> ok
<misieq> s/alse/alasa/
<misieq> damn.
<misieq> alsa
<Diuneimama> Hi anyone can help me in skim?
<andrea_> done
<misieq> andrea_: device.alsa_mixer_name ?
<akarticle> can anyone tell me how to install a hp deskjet 3420 printer. I used the printer wizard in system settings but got the collowing error message even though i was logged in as admin
<akarticle> ou should already have a printer service setup in ubuntu by default (cups, common unix printing interface). You can go do
<andrea_> misieq:  Master
<akarticle> Unable to load the requested driver:
<akarticle> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-DeskJet_3420,hpijs] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<misieq> try restarting xine and load some mp3 to it
<andrea_> i restarted
<andrea_> but i dont want to play mp3s in xine
<misieq> you want to play mp3s with xine engine. if xine plays these all apps using xine engine will play mp3s
<scheuri> andrea_: you are able to choose the favorite app to play mp3s in the KDE konfiguration....
<andrea_> ok one sec
<misieq> andrea_: does xine play mp3s for you?
<andrea_> yes it played
<misieq> then quit it, restart amarok
<andrea_> okies
<misieq> and tell if it works with mp3s now?
<andrea_> yes it played!!!!
<andrea_> :)
<andrea_> thanks alot!
<misieq> andrea_: good for you
<andrea_> misieq: shouldnt this be easier to do for newbies? :(
<Diuneimama> anyone can help me in skim?
<misieq> andrea_: at a second glance i've noticed there was an option to select default audio drvier in amarok itself... perhaps all one has to do is to change it to alsa
<andrea_> misieq: i did that
<andrea_> didnt work before
<gan|y|med> hi
<misieq> andrea_: maybe xine engine needs xine then? no idea, as i use xine and haven't tested it that much...
<andrea_> misieq: i guess so....but strange that nobody noticed this bug
<misieq> andrea and i guess you've followed !mp3 ?
<gan|y|med> my kde needs 30 seconds from pressing the logout button to actually loggin out. is there a way to shorten this?
<andrea_> yes i did
<andrea_> !mpe
<andrea_> !mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andrea_> those 3 links
<misieq> maybe they will post it there one day...
<misieq> the other explaination could be that they wanted newbies to be more active in irc ;P
<andrea_> lol
<andrea_> i'm happy now :D
<andrea_> everytinh else seems to work well
<Electrolyte> Can ANYONE help me with this networking issue? Kubuntu doesn't detect any internet connection either through my PC router (this machine) or even if it's plugged straight into the modem.
<andrea_> i'll still need windows for games though...rite?
<Tonio_> wenjy: attends maintenant faut discutter pour que ca passe
<misieq> andrea_: you can use wine
<Tonio_> ca n'enchante pas tout le monde
<misieq> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<andrea_> but not everything works on wine
<andrea_> just specific apps
<misieq> andrea_: that's a bit right
<Tonio_> wengy http://www.planetemu.net/capture1.png http://www.planetemu.net/capture2.png
<andrea_> np...i can live wit that
<Tonio_> wenjy: here is the result, but not everyone appeaciates this
<misieq> andrea_: there are ways to get cedega...
<misieq> cedega is more game-oriented wine
<andrea_> cedega is a better wine rite?
<andrea_> and there crossover
<Tonio_> wengy http://www.planetemu.net/temp/capture1.png http://www.planetemu.net/temp/capture2.png sorry :)
<misieq> yes
<misieq> but these two have different goals
<andrea_> wot about directX?
<misieq> cedega is a wine pulled from cvs and developed by some guys to give compatibility with games while crossover aims for office apps (mainly ms office)
<misieq> wine translates directx to opengl afaik
<andrea_> misieq: yep...i had read about them.....
<andrea_> misieq: doesnt that translation slow things down a little
<Diuneimama> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<andrea_> for....top notch games
<misieq> andrea_: it does but not that much
<misieq> moreover many games natively support opengl
<misieq> (like warcraft 3 :D)
<andrea_> lolll
<Electrolyte> I just checked if the system is connected to the router - ping works, the router can talk to the other machine but it hasn't got an internet connection.
<misieq> i've experienced war3 with windows and cedega and i could say it had run faster with cedega ;)
<Electrolyte> I know it isn't the router because plugging it straight into the model doesn't work either.
<Electrolyte> Any ideas what's causing this?
<andrea_> i mite check it out one day
<Diuneimama> heya people, im having problem with skim. this is my problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22805
<Electrolyte> model = model*
<Electrolyte> modem***
<Electrolyte> GR.
<andrea_> for now i like the..."install...play" thing :)
<misieq> Electrolyte: dhcp?
<misieq> andrea_: point2play?
<andrea_> no
<andrea_> as in...
<andrea_> its easy on windows wrt games
<Electrolyte> Don't need it - the PC router can ping the machine.
<andrea_> and pixel shading...works a tad better on windows driver
<misieq> Electrolyte: could you please post your config again?
<Electrolyte> As in, how the systems are networked?
<misieq> yes
<Electrolyte> Cable model is plugged into this machine, this machine acts as a PC router (it's running Kubuntu with Firestarter) and shares the internet connection via a cross over cable to my main PC.
<misieq> !firestarter
<Electrolyte> The PC router and main PC can ping each other, but the main PC has no internet connection - even if it is plugged into the modem directly, it doesn't work.
<misieq> Electrolyte: wait a sec
<misieq> what does "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/<yourmodemhere>/forwarding" give?
<Electrolyte> On which machine?
<andrea_> !ntfs
<misieq> Electrolyte: gateway
<misieq> Electrolyte: and what is firestarter?
<gan|y|med> so why is kde so slow when logging out/powering off (and i mean only kde, not the whole shutdown process)? is this a kde "problem", x server related or (quiet possible, because it's ati) driver related?
<Electrolyte> firewall & router.
<Electrolyte> Erm, that command doesn't work.
<misieq> Electrolyte: ahhh... sth like shorewall? gui-like to iptables?
<Electrolyte> I'm on a cable modem.
<Electrolyte> Yeah.
<misieq> Electrolyte: did you substitute your modem iface name in path?
<Electrolyte> It just comes back with "1"
<misieq> that's good
<misieq> and "sudo iptables -L"?
<Electrolyte> Erm, what part do you need? It's a huge list.
<misieq> !pastebin
<misieq> well... nevermind.. i'll just ask if i have to
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<grizzly> Is there a beagle like search app that would index only filename(locate style)?
<misieq> grizzly: that's locate
<grizzly> I would use locate but it has that directory problem
<misieq> grizzly: ?
<grizzly> if it finds a directory withthe same name
<grizzly> then it lists all the files under that directory :(
<misieq> Electrolyte: maybe you could "sudo iptable -P FORWARD ACCEPT"?
<grizzly> say "locate opera" lists opera/somefile opera/anotherfile ... opera/thehundredthfile
<misieq> grizzly: you can use it with sed/awk/grep or whetever to trail only the dirs or whatever...
<Electrolyte> sudo: iptable: command not found
<misieq> s/iptable/iptables/
<grizzly> misieq: how?
<Electrolyte> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22806
<Electrolyte> That's the IP tables.
<misieq> grizzly: errr... i'm not good in regexps, but if you wan't to cut out dirs you would have to remove lines ending with "/"
<misieq> Electrolyte: that command with -P would pass *ever* packet that is forwarded, so be cautious with it
<misieq> s/ever/every/
<Electrolyte> But it isn't this machine I have the trouble with....
<misieq> Electrolyte: but if you can ping the gateway then the problem is with forwarding packets
<Electrolyte> As I said, even if I plug the model straight into the other machine (the one with the problem) it STILL doesn't detect the internet connection.
<Electrolyte> modem**
<NeoChucky> grizzly:
<misieq> Electrolyte: ahh...
<NeoChucky> try using regular expressions
<NeoChucky> like: "locate -r firefox$"
<NeoChucky> $ = "end of line"
<grizzly> NeoChucky: THat worked!
<NeoChucky> so, it doesn't finds .../firefox/...a-lot-of-files
<grizzly> Thanks, now "locate -r OPERA" works exactly as it should be :)
<misieq> Electrolyte: and you sure your network adapter with this pc is working?
<Electrolyte> Yes, I tried a second NIC and it still refused to pick the inet up.
<grizzly> ohno ! it doesn't :(
<NeoChucky> grizzly: but be careful with special chars of regexp's, like dot (.)
<grizzly> now it leaves out files like opear6.ini
<Diuneimama> anyone here know about skim?
<misieq> Electrolyte: what sys do you run on the client?
<Electrolyte> Kubuntu Dapper.
<NeoChucky> try this other: locate -r firefox[^/] 
<Electrolyte> Which was actually working fine an hour ago, until the inet died, came back up, died again then went completely off
<NeoChucky> firefox + "anything(^) but /"
<misieq> Electrolyte: and dhclient?
<Electrolyte> ?
<NeoChucky> grizzly: does it work?
<grizzly> NeoChucky: nope, that gives 0 results
<misieq> so you can ping gateway from client. right?
<NeoChucky> grizzly: for me it works
<grizzly> ah! the problem is that I am using zsh
<grizzly> It works in bash perfectly
<grizzly> I guess something must be wrong at my end, I'll look around, thanks a lot NeoChucky
<Electrolyte> Ok, client can't ping the gateway.
<Electrolyte> First ping on the gateway worked then the other 3 died :s
<NeoChucky> the important thing is the trailing [^/] 
<Electrolyte> Now they can't ping each other at all.
<misieq> Electrolyte: that would seem to be a problem with wiring i think
<Electrolyte> I'll restart the other PC and enable the other NIC.
<grizzly> locate -r opera\[^/]  - Works in zsh! :D
<NeoChucky> grizzly: maybe you should escape [, that is!
<NeoChucky> try this one:
<NeoChucky> locate -r 'opera[^/] '
<grizzly> that works too!
<NeoChucky> ok, and it works in bash also
<NeoChucky> '' escape anything inside them.
<main2> anyone here using xgl?
<grizzly> NeoChucky: Try this :D   locate -r 'opera[^/] ' | grep opera --color=always
<Electrolyte> misieq: Now they can ping each other using the other NIC, but still no inet.
<NeoChucky> looks good! :) I didn't know the color option for grep
<NeoChucky> grizzly: by the way, if you feel interested about regular expressions
<NeoChucky> try: man regex    (a bit heavy)
<Electrolyte> misieq: That link I posted has the IPTables.
<NeoChucky> or utilities like regexplorer or regexxer
<Electrolyte> Should say in there if it isn't sharing or not.
<grizzly> ok, Will play
<tristan_> hello
<tristan_> IS it possible to run gnome-applets under KDE? And if so, how?
<Jucato> gnome-applets? do you mean gDesklets? or the applets on the panel?
<main2> anyone here using xgl?
<zepelin> hi
<zepelin> I need some help with kubuntu
<zepelin> can anyone help me please?
<NeoChucky> tristan_: I've asked myself that question many times :-(
<tristan_> Jucato, I mean for example cpufreq-selector
<tristan_> ask zepelin
<zepelin> ok now I will explain my problem
<tristan_> NeoChucky, and did you figure any answer?
<NeoChucky> no, I haven't
<zepelin> I've recently installed my kubuntu and I need to install gcc
<tristan_> NeoChucky, too bad :(
<Jucato> tristan_: where does that go? on the panel or on the desktop? Either way, I don't think gDesklets can run (properly) on KDE, nor can you use the panel applets on Kicker (KDE Panel)
<zepelin> but I don't now how to do it because I can't use ./configure
<NeoChucky> Jucato: I think he says in the panel
<tristan_> Shouldn't gcc be already installed?
<tristan_> NeoChucky, that's right
<Jucato> tristan_: no it's not...
<zepelin> that's the problem, I don't have gcc in my kubuntu O.o
<Jucato> zepelin: you need to install a package called "build-essential" this will install everything that you need to compile stuff
<NeoChucky> Gnome has very good panel applets, and just if they could be launched as systray applets... It would be wonderful
<zepelin> "build essential"?
<tristan_> then zepelin, do a sudo apt-get install gcc
<Jucato> tristan_: the gnome-applets, unfortunately, rely on gnome-panel.
<Jucato> tristan_: even if he installed gcc, he will still be missing the other things that he would need to compile
<Jucato> zepelin: build-essential
<NeoChucky> If somebody could write a panel-to-systray proxy... :)
<tristan_> Jucato, he's sayiong he cannot comile gcc, no?
<zepelin> ok, thanks Jucato
<Jucato> zepelin: you can install it from Adept or using "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<zepelin> I need to download build-essential?
<Jucato> zepelin: yes.
<zepelin> ok
<zepelin> then, I think I also need the gnu make to install gcc
<Jucato> tristan_: build-essential installs the basic things you need to compile, including the proper version of GCC
<zepelin>  oh ok
<Jucato> zepelin: build-essential will install that too
<myosotis> hi all..
<zepelin> ok, thanks Jucato
<myosotis> any linux guru have time to answer a question?
<tristan_> ok, then no possibility to use gnome applets under KDE.
<tristan_> Here they says that it has been possible for ages... : http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/openoffice/2006-March/001668.html
<zepelin> oops another question!
<Electrolyte> How do I look at the syslog?
<Electrolyte> Can't get DHCP to work.
<Jucato> myosotis: ask away. if anyone around could answer, they will try...
<zepelin> how can I install build essential?
<zepelin> oh ok
<myosotis> Jucato: ok. i'll try =)
<zepelin> thanks, bye :D
<Jucato> tristan_: hmm.. give me a few moments to read through that
<myosotis> im trying to change locale on my ubuntu server. i installed the server with us locales but i also added the se_SE locale at install, now i want to change locale to se_SE-ISO8859-12 but i cannot find how to do that..
<Jucato> tristan_: I might have misinterpreted what you meant by "applet". What I meant by applet is the kind of applets that you add on the GNOME panel by right-clicking on the panel and selecting Add to Panel. Those, AFAIK, are stricly GNOME.
<Jucato> there might be apps, however, that would probably run on the KDE Panel as well.
<Jucato> Then again, there are GNOME/GTK apps that would be able to put themselves on the system tray, like GAIM.
<tristan_> Jucato, I'm speaking of this particular gnome-applets. Sorry the page is in French but I'm sure you'll figure what I'm talking about : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=23689
<Jucato> myosotis: I'm not exactly sure, but you can try changing the Locale in System Settings > Regional & Accessbility > Country/Region & Language
<Jucato> !gnome-applets
<ubotu> gnome-applets: Various applets for GNOME 2 panel - binary files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 383 kB, installed size 984 kB
<Jucato> by that description alone, I'd say, no.
<myosotis> Jucato: well, i just installed the base system, so there isn't any GUI . so ill have to do it from bash
<Jucato> myosotis: ah... ok that complicates things...
<myosotis>  /shell
<Jucato> heh, BASH is the Linux shell :)
<myosotis> Jucato: i've noticed that ;)
<myosotis> Jucato: well i'm a noob so =) have patience =)
<Jucato> hm...
<Electrolyte> Anyone able to continue helping me with this IPtable problem?
<Jucato> whoa... a new user making a base install/no GUI... you are brave :)
<Electrolyte> Both of my machines can ping each other, but no internet connection is being shared.
<CarD> Bonjour  tous!!!
<tristan_> salut CarD
<myosotis> Jucato: thanx =)
<CarD> salut
<CarD> j'ai une question pour les linuxiens que vous tes
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tristan_> !fr
<Jucato> heh :)
<CarD> pensez vous que kubuntu-ubuntu est pret pour etre install sur chaque machine client?
<tristan_> CarD, suit ce que dit ubotu vas sur #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<CarD> c fait
<Jucato> heh... :)
<CarD> merci on dirais qu'on porte la peste ... tu parles francais? dehors!
<tristan_> CarD, c'est juste que si tout le monde parle n'imprte quelle langue ici ca devient le bordel. y a -fr poiur les francophones, -de pour les germanophones etc...
<CarD> tristan_
<CarD> je vais ouvrir une boite
<myosotis> Jucato: i found instructions on the web on how to do it, but i think it doesnt work. the instructions i found said that i should do a "sudo dpkg-rreconfigure locales" and there select my preferred locale but i dont get to choose anything. i interpreted the instructions as to display a choice but the only thing the line does is to check if the locales are ut to date.
<CarD> et sur chaque nouvelle machine il y aura une distrib prconfig
<tristan_> CarD, go to #kubuntu-fr
<Electrolyte> How the hell can this command be permission denied if I'm using sudo1?!
<Jucato> Electrolyte: what command?
<Electrolyte> sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Jucato> myosotis: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" (single "r")
<JohnFlux> Electrolyte: you are running echo as root
<myosotis> Jucato: that was a typo =)
<JohnFlux> Electrolyte: not the whole thing
<JohnFlux> ;-)
<Jucato> myosotis: ah
<JohnFlux> Electrolyte: sudo "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<JohnFlux> i think
<Electrolyte> Ah
<Electrolyte> sudo: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: command not found
<Electrolyte> Some wiki then.
<JohnFlux> Electrolyte: yeah it's trying to run the whole thing as a command
<JohnFlux> Electrolyte: it's annoying
<JohnFlux> Electrolyte: which wiki?
<Electrolyte> Ubuntu wiki.
<JohnFlux> Electrolyte: the best guide to nat is my own ;-)
<Electrolyte> For trying to get internet sharing to work.
<Electrolyte> Well firestarter isn't working.
<JohnFlux> Electrolyte: google for masquerading made simple
<Electrolyte> Ok, ty.
<JohnFlux> Electrolyte: what's the url for the kubuntu guide?
<Electrolyte> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<samovian> Hello, Newbie in KDE. How can i get 2 toolbars on my desktop (ubuntu human style)
<JohnFlux> sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<JohnFlux> Electrolyte: i'm changing it to that ^^
<JohnFlux> when it loads :/
<Jucato> myosotis: sorry I couldn't find a file that answers your question. maybe you could ask again in a few seconds if someone who just came in might now the answer...
* Jucato glances at JohnFlux
<Electrolyte> JohnFlux - I can't get your guide to work either.
<Electrolyte> Same problem - permission denied :/
<Electrolyte> This is just getting stupid - all I want is to share a damn internet connection to one PC and it takes about 2 hours to get nowhere.
<JohnFlux> wtf
<JohnFlux> i just told him what to do
* Jucato sighs...
<myosotis> Jucato: thanx anyway :)
<Jucato> try asking JohnFlux, he might know something
<JohnFlux> hmm who what?
<Jucato> :P
* Jucato is looking for a scapegoat to transfer questions to
<JohnFlux> sudo dpkg-rreconfigure  -plow locales
<abattoir> Jucato: hehe
<JohnFlux> if i am interpreting the problem right
<Jucato> err... you copied the typo?
<abattoir> Jucato: i thought you were going to sleep ?
<JohnFlux> i did :/
<JohnFlux> sudo dpkg-reconfigure  -plow locales
<Jucato> oh ask abattoir!! ask abattoir!! he might know! :)
<Jucato> abattoir: I will... I just waited for my mom to arrive
<JohnFlux> good grief, why is ubuntu.com so slow :/
<Jucato> or maybe not... I'll probably sleep the whole day tomorrow...
<abattoir> samovian: i assume you mean 'panels'
<abattoir> samovian: rt. click on the existing one->Add new panel->panel
<Sakirious> hey I had a question about the prefix for configuration of kubuntu x86_64
<Electrolyte> That is it. Networking is off my list as a career.
<abattoir> samovian: or if you want a bar at the top, a la mac...
<_ian> hi, how do i use themes tht i downloaded from kde.org?
<Jucato> _ian: what kind of themes?
<abattoir> samovian: rt. click on the desktop->configure...->behaviour-> menu bar at the top
<Jucato> heh, I would love to tell the guys over at KDE-Look to reorganize and rename their categories... *sigh*
<abattoir> Sakirious: prefix during compiling?
<Sakirious> yup
<abattoir> Jucato: sure, why dont you mail them?
<Sakirious> for kde headers
* abattoir actually is an editor there :P
<Sakirious> I can't seem to find them(first time to actually use kubuntu)
<Jucato> abattoir: I'll e-mail you then
<_ian> jucato thnks anyway i got it.... i guessed and it worked! heeh
<abattoir> Sakirious: ok, do you have kde-devel installed?
<Jucato> _ian: :P
<abattoir> !info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<abattoir> Sakirious: ^^^^
<_ian> anyway....what media player can stream from shoutcast?
<abattoir> _ian: amarok can
<abattoir> as can xmms
<_ian> ive been trying to use amarok but it seems it keeps on buffering..... it cant be my connection since im on a good broadband line
<abattoir> _ian: in fact amarok comes preconfigured w/ some streams
<abattoir> _ian: then try xmms
<Sakirious> abattoir: installing them
<Sakirious> :D
<_ian> ok i go install it
<samovian> How to get different toolbar on desktop?
<abattoir> samovian: could you be a bit more specific?
<abattoir> samovian: i already told you what you need to do
<samovian> I have only one toolbar (i'm a newbee in Kde). I would like to create an other one (like Ubuntu)
<abattoir> samovian: yes, i told you how to do that... scroll up
<Jucato> samovian: do what abattoir already said
<abattoir> samovian: rt. click on the existing one->Add new panel->panel
<abattoir> samovian: or if you want a bar at the top, a la mac...
<_ian> ok have xmms here now... loaded i eman... where can i find the option where it shows the stations?
<Sakirious> abattoir: kde-devel installed, can't believe I didn't have that already installed...V_V
<abattoir> samovian: rt. click on the desktop->configure...->behaviour-> menu bar at the top
<samovian> No i would like one in the bottom one at the top
<abattoir> _ian: i guess you drag .pls (or open them) and put it in the playlist
<abattoir> samovian: yes, read my last message
<Sakirious> samovian:then do the rt. click ->add new panel ->panel
* Hawkwind Stumbles out of bed and looks around
<abattoir> morning Hawkwind :)
<_ian> abattoir...wait where do i get the station list?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Morning
<samovian> ok soory my KDE is in french and panel seems to have a really strange traduction
<abattoir> _ian: shoutcast.com
<_ian> ok thnks
<abattoir> samovian: ok, what exactly do you want to do? i havent used gnome, so could you say what the bar at the top does?
<abattoir> samovian: does it contain the menubar that windows generally do ?
<Jucato> samovian: I presume you speak/understand French?
<samovian> Ok in the upper bar you have something like the K menu, shortcuts, time, etc...
<samovian> oui bien sur
<Jucato> err.. have you tried #kubuntu-fr ?
<abattoir> no.......
<abattoir> :P
<samovian> lol so my english must not be as good as i think lol
<abattoir> samovian: wait
<Jucato> samovian: no. but your menus are in French, right?
<abattoir> samovian: did you try out what i said?
<samovian> yes
<Jucato> ok... /me butting out...
<samovian> I think i can manage alone with your tips
<samovian> thanks
<abattoir> Jucato: that wasnt my intention
<Jucato> huh?
<abattoir> Jucato: anyways, go to bed :@
<abattoir> :P
<_ian> i really like the way linux has multiple desktop to organize things and when you start your computers your most used programs are loaded...
<Jucato> I'll go to bed in a few minutes... but I probably won't, as you three might konspire against me...
<abattoir> Jucato: what makes you think we already arent doing that? :P
<abattoir> samovian: got it?
<Jucato> abattoir: I already know... gut feeling
<_ian> something is wrong.,...even xmms just keeps on bffering.... i use this same computer to stream using winamp
<Sakirious> Anyone know a good spot for documentation regarding theme creation?
<abattoir> Sakirious: what sort of themes?
<abattoir> _ian: what are you trying to play? di.fm stuff generally works well for me...
<Sakirious> All of kde's themes
<Jucato> whoa...
<Jucato> KDE Styles require a bit of programming, AFAIK
<Sakirious> And the language would be?
<Jucato> Icons would require some artistic talent, and proficiency with SVG is definitely a plus...
<_ian> hmmm i just copied the url and then placed it.... in the url box in xmms
<Jucato> Sakirious: I'm presuming C++...
<Sakirious> Jucato: I should do fine then with that
<Jucato> I'm not entirely sure about that though.
<Sakirious> as for artistic nature, i'm going to school for Game Art, so I should be good there too
<Jucato> Window decorations would be easy if you're going to make a deKorator theme
<Jucato> a native window decoration might require programming as well...
<Sakirious> I don't like how deKorator does it thought
<Sakirious> though*
<Jucato> Sakirious: you can take a peek into the .tar.gz dekorator themes... mostly pixmaps
<Sakirious> the themes for deKorator always seem too bulky for my liking
<Jucato> but they're the only truly themeable windeco in KDE
<Jucato> the rest are just configurable/customizable...
<Sakirious> I need to go find my copy of Photoshop 7 and install it under Wine
<_ian> ok now what i tried to do is press "tune in " in shoutcast site now its working...
<Sakirious> Jucato: Do you know if anyone has managed to get CS2 to work in linux?
<_ian> well how do i save the sites thoug?
<Jucato> hm.. I don't know...
<hpoter74> hola a todos
<Sakirious> hola
<Sakirious> como estas?
<hpoter74> sakarius estoy bien solo tengo una inquietud
<Hawkwind> abattoir: So are we ready for the this afternoon or is there anything left to do ?
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hpoter74> jeje se estaban demorando en echarme
<Sakirious> Oh, for a second there I thought someone had actually typed that for ubotu
<Sakirious> xD
<abattoir> Hawkwind: sure, i cant think of anything much.
* Jucato can't think of anything at all... 
* Jucato goes /away for a while... :P
<_ian> how do i save channels here in konversation/
<abattoir> _ian: 'save' channels ?
<abattoir> _ian:  you mean logs ?
<lupine_85> _ian: they're logged automagically, if that's what you mean
<lupine_85> (Window->Open logfile for...)
<lupine_85> if you mean 'save what channels are open when you start', then that's what auto-join is for
<pielgrzym> hi there good people :) noob question: I have a primary NTFS partition and an extended linux partition - can I repartition the primary one without affecting the linux one? I just want to get rid of win and move linux to primary :)
<lupine_85> pielgrzym: as long as the linux partition stays named the same, it won't care what you do to the otheres
<pielgrzym> lupine_85: great :) one more question: why none of partitioning software under linux sees my linux disk (called hde6)? It can only see a second hard disk attached to external ide controller (hda5 and hda 6)? How ti fix this? :)
<_ian> nope.... the channels , because only kubuntu is there... i mean to join the channel so thaty i ont type the channels over and over
<pielgrzym> I tried cfdisk, fdisk, gparted (qtparted crashes all the time) and they only see hda :(
<zepelin> hi
<Jucato> hi
<zepelin> I've got a problem with my kubuntu :S
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zepelin> I don't know how to install gcc
<Jucato> zepelin: didn't get build-essential installed?
<zepelin> mmm
<zepelin> no
<zepelin> I've got some problems
<Jucato> zepelin: have you managed to install anything at all, using Adept or apt-get?
<zepelin> I've downloaded build-essential, but it's a 70kb file :S
<Hawkwind> Why did you download it ?
<Jucato> zepelin: you don't manually download them
<Hawkwind> zepelin: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zepelin> I've managed to install gcc with sudo apt-get gcc
<Hawkwind> zepelin: Type that into a terminal and be impressed :)
<triade> anxbody here use kmail on kubuntu?
<zepelin> I've typed this command, but there is an error
<xcyborg> I was wondering: does conntrack_ftp need to be manually loaded or it is automatically loaded by the kernel on demand ?
<Hawkwind> zepelin: Put the error into http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: If you do modprobe conntrack_ftp then it should be loaded on boot
<zepelin> it can't find build-essential, or gcc
<Hawkwind> zepelin: Then you need to setup your repos correctly
<Hawkwind> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jucato> zepelin: so you haven't been able to install anything at all?
<zepelin> nothing
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: but if I don't modprobe it, it will be loaded by the kernel automatically or not ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: looks like his main repos are disabled...
<Hawkwind> zepelin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: If it's already loaded it will.  modprobe will make sure that it is
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: it doesn't make any sense what you are saying
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: If the module is loaded it's possible that it will load on boot, but not guaranteed.  If you use modprobe it will set it to where it does load on boot
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: you are waaaaay off, what has modprobe has to do with loading modules at the next boot ?
<Jucato> ...
* Jucato feels a storm brewing...
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: modprobe loads modules that you want, and sets it up to load on boot from there on
<zepelin> do I need internet to use Adept? (I'm from Spain, sorry for my english :$)
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: What do you not understand about that ?
<Hawkwind> zepelin: Of course
<Jucato> zepelin: yes.
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: and since when it does that thing ?
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: For the 4 1/2 years I've been using Linux
<[GuS] > Hi people!! i've updated the kernel on my Kubuntu installation on a ASUS K8N4-E mother, that i had fixed before a problem with boot.. i forgot the option in grub
<Jucato> man modprobe: "modprobe - program to add and remove modules from the Linux Kernel"
<zepelin> the problem is that I need to configure my modem, and before install the drivers I need to compile, so I need gcc
<Jucato> zepelin: ok, that will be a bit difficult.. which installer did you use to install Kubuntu, btw?
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: you should check that again
<zepelin> I installed it from a live-CD version
<Jucato> zepelin: ah... hmm...
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: Ummm why ?
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: modprobe is just an insmod that loads dependencies, that's all
<zepelin> 6.06.1
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: Read the man page.  It tells you exactly that since Jucato posted it
<miyako> it's always seemed like a questionable decision to have any version of Linux that doesn't include at least gcc
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: Incorrect
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: man modprobe: "modprobe - program to add and remove modules from the Linux Kernel"
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: Straight from the man page
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: ok, you are wrong
<zepelin> kubuntu doesn't include gcc?
<Jucato> miyako: it's been, and still being, discussed. there's more to the issue than meets the eye...
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: So the man page is wrong ?
<Jucato> xcyborg: that's from the man pages
<Dr_Willis> zepelin,  its not installed by default.. trivial to install.. so its a moot point
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: How do you propose you load modules then ?
<Jucato> man = manual page
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: not if you're trying to install GCC to be able to make your modem work to be able to connect to the internet
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: no, the manpage is correct, you load an module only _now_
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: FYI....modprobe has nothing to do with deps at all
<miyako> Jucato, really? I've never built a distro so I couldn't say, but I would be interested in hearing what thought process has to go into it
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: if your reboot it, it will be gone if you will not modprobe it again or put it into a config file
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  woop da doo.. ya got to some how get the source for the driver also... catch 22's are nothing new.
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: Of course the man page is correct.  modprobe loads the module and with the correct flags you can set it to load on each boot
<zepelin> then I need to know how to install build-essential, because I don't know how it works. I know that it includes gcc and more "essential" gnu but...
<Jucato> heh :)
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: Ever read the man page and looked at modprobe -m  ??
<Dr_Willis> ive had to run around so many circles in the past for some things its amazing. :)
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: you misunderstood the question then
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: -m option makes it load on each reboot of the machine
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: Then ask your question to where it makes more sense as to what you want/need
<Dr_Willis> Best - was when windows XP dident like my fairly standard ne2000 network card.. so i couldent get the drivers to get to the internet... ect. :P spare pcs to the rescue.
<zepelin> I've already downloaded build-essential, and typed sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zepelin> but it doesn't work
<Hawkwind> zepelin: You can't do that
<Jucato> zepelin: that won't work
<miyako> I've always had the opinion: give me a kernel, a text editor and a compiler, all else follows
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: I don;t have a -m argument, so you are still off
<Hawkwind> zepelin: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: LOL whatever d00d
<Dr_Willis> build-essential is just a meta-package also that loads a lot of OTHER packages
<[GuS] > again... Some knows ho to fix the problem related to ASUS K8N4-E boot?... i forgot the lines to add in the grub... is about PCI problems...
<Jucato> miyako: not so simple when you're making a full OS
<[GuS] > thanks
<zepelin> ok, i'll type sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<zepelin> what will this command do?
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: Again, ask your question of what you want/need to do to where it makes sense
<miyako> yeah, I'm a developer so I can't live without a compiler, but I guess for most people it's not required
<Dr_Willis> zepelin,  not much of anything.  it will want to download other packages is my bet.
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: Though if you know all the answers, I'm curious as to why you are asking for help
<Jucato> Hawkwind: .. sudo dpkg -i won't work in zepelin's case...
<zepelin> no, because I don't have Internet yet
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Why won't it ?
<miyako> you can't download the packages from somewhere else and put them on a disk?
<Hawkwind> Probably because he needs all the deps to go with it
<Jucato> Hawkwind: he downloaded the build-essential .deb and trying to install it.
<jenda> Hello, I'm trying out Kubuntu, and it seems not to be able to mount anything on hda1 (eventhough it was working almost perfectly a few days ago)
<Jucato> miyako: only if you/he knows what other dependencies that package needs.
<jenda> (And thus it won't boot)
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: if you would be so kind to paste me the "-m" section of your manpage it would be great
<zepelin> I need to install make and gcc, but make needs gcc and gcc needs make :S
<Jucato> zepelin: build-essential is a metapackage (or virtual package). basically, it's just a package that says "install this package, and this package, and this package, etc."
<Healot> some people do no listen or learn:)
<zepelin> yes, I understand that
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: so let me tell you again, you said that modprobe does this for at least 4 years, then how do you explain that my modprobe version from dapper does not contain a "-m" argument ?
<Jucato> zepelin: so basically, the reason why we say "apt-get install build-essential" is because apt-get will download and install everything that build-essential needs/points to from the repositories
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: is it maybe that you were wrong ?
<zepelin> ok, lets see. I've downloaded gcc-4.1.1, make-3.81 and some other packages, I've copied them into a pendrive and pasted into kubuntu
<Jucato> zepelin: so it won't work if 1) you're not connected to the interent and 2) you're trying to install a single .deb, which means you have to use dpkg, not apt-get
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: Sorry, the -m flag is wrong.  modprobe does however load modules for you which is what you asked how to do
<zepelin> so... what can I do?
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: my original question was: if I do not manually load conntrack_ftp the kernel will load it on demand or not ?
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: If you modprobe it, it might.  You might have to manually edit a file perhaps.
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: yes, and it only loads a module _right now_, if you reboot... the module won't be loaded unless you manually add it to a config file
<Dr_Willis> zepelin,  most likely you will need the kernel source as well.
<zepelin> I don't understand why kubuntu doesn't includes gcc, make, javac...
<Dr_Willis> zepelin,  because its designed with a 'desktop' user in mind.
<zepelin> my main problem is: how can I install gcc?
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<JohnFlux> apt-get install gcc
<flaccid> :p
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: ok, thank you, so you don't know and you say things that are wrong
<JohnFlux> what flaccid says :)
<Jucato> flaccid: *sigh*
<Dr_Willis> if you had another kubuntu system - there IS a tool that can 'download to drive' all the needed packages.
<Jucato> JohnFlux: another *sigh* for you
<Hawkwind> Because it's a deb based distro which means it's not really meant for compiling of apps.  It's meant for you to use the package manager and install the debs you need
<zepelin> ok, but I don't have my modem configured in kubuntu
<flaccid> sigh
<flaccid> sigh
<zepelin> so I don't have Internet
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: The -m was a mistake, I admitted that
<Dr_Willis> or just copy that other machiens /var/apt/cache dir over.
* Dr_Willis shudders at the THOUGHT of dialup
<Jucato> zepelin doesn't have internet. he needs gcc to make his modem run.
<Dr_Willis> and you dont have a 2nd pc either do ya?
<zepelin> Jucato: yes
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: I do know about modprobe and how to use it since I've written many docs over the years
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: and the thing that modprobe will make a module load on the next reboot is a bigger one
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: No it's not man
<Hawkwind> Sheeesh
<Jucato> er.... did I just make flaccid leave? :)
<zepelin> all that I can do is to download in Windows and copy into a pendrive
* Hawkwind Smells a troll and walks away
<JohnFlux> Jucato: he needs gcc to get his modem to run?
<JohnFlux> zepelin: hmm that sucks
<Dr_Willis> zepelin,  why a pendrive?
<Jucato> JohnFlux: compile the driver probably...
<Jucato> catch 22...
<Dr_Willis> zepelin,  windows can read/write to ext2 - if you install the right drivers
<JohnFlux> zepelin: which modem?
<JohnFlux> zepelin: you're in windows now right?
<JohnFlux> zepelin: on the same machine?
<zepelin> yes
<zepelin> yes
<JohnFlux> ah I see
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: which really doesn't solve the problem of knowing what to install...
<zepelin> ok, I need this drivers
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,   if we remoerned the right commands we caould tell him what b-e installs.. BUT still he may need OTHER things for his source.
<Healot> google for IFS > zepelin
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  plus its better then using a pendrive. :P
<LeeJunFan> I imagine the DVD version has gcc, you can buy them from amazon I think for $10 or so.
<Dr_Willis> www.fs-driver.org/
<Jucato> heh...
<Dr_Willis> for the ext2 filesystem for windows
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: one thing at a time...
<Jucato> the poor guy's already confused as he is.
<Dr_Willis> I dont think the dvd version has all that stuff either.
<Healot> the DVD has all the main packages + some restricted i think
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: ok, so you've written many docs, what would be the correct invocation of modprobe to load the FOO module on the next reboot ?
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: it probalbly does
<Dr_Willis> lets go find out. :P lol
<skavenge_> the stock kubuntu cd doesnt have build-essential?
<Jucato> DVD = main + restricted + universe I think
<Jucato> no
<zepelin> ok, I'll install that drivers, thanks
<Dr_Willis> skavenge_,  and neother does ubuntu
<zepelin> but my problem is still there
<zepelin> :S
<JohnFlux> someone post the guy a dvd :P
<Jucato> heh...
<skavenge_> wow
<Jucato> hold on zepelin
<zepelin> lets see
<zepelin> is there a command to install a downloaded package?
<Jucato> zepelin: hold on, I'm trying to see what else you'll need...
<Jucato> zepelin: there is, the problem is...
<|Asgard|> i cant believe it
<Jucato> zepelin: you won't be able to install it unless you have satisfied its dependencies
<Jucato> dependencies = packages that it needs...
<zepelin> that's the problem
<LeeJunFan> for future reference: the DVD does have gcc, 3.3, 3.4, 4.0
<zepelin> I think there's one solution: to install another distribution :P
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: it might take you a long time or maybe you won't admin that you are wrong
<zepelin> but I like kubuntu...
<LeeJunFan> zepelin: or get the DVD.
<cox377> has anyone here ever used winavi under windows to convert AVI 2 DVD?
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: I told you you might have to edit a file.  How hard is that to understand ?
<Jucato> zepelin: could you stand downloading the Alternate Install CD?
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: If you're done criticizing people here that would be exceptionally nice
<Healot> buy a linux magazine or something
<cox377> Hawkwind: lol
<Healot> damn those magazines
<jake> can anybody help solve some dependency issues for libxfixes-dev?
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: It seems you have all the answers, so why you are asking for help is beyond me to be honest
<Healot> !find libxfix
<rioux602> Hello
<ubotu> Found: libxfixes-dev, libxfixes3, libxfixes3-dbg
<zepelin> mmm
<Healot> !info libxfixes-dev
<ubotu> libxfixes-dev: X11 miscellaneous 'fixes' extension library (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.0.1.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 92 kB
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: I still do not know the answer to my original question but I really hate when people are just showing off
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: if you didn't know, you could have just ignore me
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: I told you the answer, several times
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: but you had to give me an [wrong]  answer
<Hawkwind> I fail to see where you don't understand that
<zepelin> I've got two kubuntu versions: the 6.06.1 and the 5.10
<miyako> I need a USB caffeine IV drip
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: modprobe loads modules, edit a file is possibly needed.  Can you read and understand that statement ?
<Jucato> zepelin: wouldn't work... can you download the Alternate Install CD of 6.06.1?
<Hawkwind> s/edit/editting
<zepelin> ok, lets see
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: let it go man, this is what you said only after I said that you are wrong
<jake> when  I try to install libxfixes-dev I get this error:ibxfixes-dev:
<jake>   Depends: libxfixes3 (=1:3.0.1.2-0ubuntu3) but 1:4.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: I do believe I stated I was wrong....shall I paste that again
<jake> I have all the repos uncommented in my source.list
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: You're the one that needs to let it go and do whatever it is you need to do to get your module loaded on boot
<Jucato> guys.. chill out...
<skavenge> or pay for support
<Jucato> or please, take it to #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<LeeJunFan> or #kubuntu-smackdown
<abattoir> heh
<xcyborg> ok, I'm letting it go
<jake> xcyborg what are you having trouble with?
<xcyborg> so, after all, conntrack_ftp is loaded whenever a ftp connection is established or should I load the module manually ?
<Hawkwind> He wants a module to load at every boot.  So I told him he might need to edit a file
<zepelin> Jucato: which is the alternate version purpose?
<Hawkwind> Alternative is the full desktop version.  Desktop version is the Live CD
<Jucato> zepelin: the Alternate Install CD, which is also an installer, can be used as a sort of offline repository
<Jucato> zepelin: meaning you can install build-essential without an internet connection :)
<xcyborg> the question is: if it is loaded automatically then it is useless to load it manually, isn't it ?
<zepelin> so that will solve my problem
<Dr_Willis> assuming you can even get the drivers compiled.. :P
<Jucato> zepelin: yep. but it would requrie you to 1) download that ISO and 2) burn it...
<Dr_Willis> you will also most likely need to install the kernel source for your kernel.
<zepelin> yes, I'm already downloading it
<Jucato> I think the linux headers are installed by default...
<zepelin> and I'll need to install it
<Dr_Willis> actually he could just mount the iso file.. and copy its .debs over th the apt cache dir
<jake> there is a howto on the forum about installing lm-sensors it points the files which need edited to load modules at boot time.  I belive you have to run update-modules afterward but that may be wrong.
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: but he'd need to know what the exact .debs are
<Dr_Willis> --> /var/cache/apt/archives
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  copy them all. :P
<zepelin> Jucato: that's another problem, I can't install the linux-headers in the Desktop version
<Jucato> zepelin: it isn't installed by default? I think they are?
<Dr_Willis> i just saw a site on how to make a cdrom be used as a repo.
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: yes.. apt-cdrom add
<abattoir> Dr_Willis: apt-cdrom ?
<zepelin> Dr_Willis: really?
<Dr_Willis> Nice Blog on how to install stuff in Ubuntu Dapper --> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Dr_Willis> http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en  - seems to have complete mirror of the repos on dvd images. :P
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: Only thing about that URL is that a lot of it won't work in KDE since it's Ubuntu specific so it could/would confuse the Kubuntu user
<Dr_Willis> nifty!
<Dr_Willis> Hawkwind,  which is why i perfer things taht use the shell/commands. not the idiot-guis
<Dr_Willis> but that 2nd url has potential..
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: Please keep the conversation within this channel and don't pm people without permission
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: and for your knowledge: the main difference between insmod and modprobe is the fact that modprobe loads a module _including_ all dependencies while insmod simply loads a _single_ module
<Dr_Willis> bummer the download urls are .torrents
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: so please read the docs before making stupid statements like:
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: Nice.  I do like that second URL
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: Enough is enough, drop it
<Dr_Willis> Hawkwind,  yea. but egads using torrents will take a while for someone to get them all.
<xcyborg> [16:38:18]  <Hawkwind> xcyborg: FYI....modprobe has nothing to do with deps at all
<Hawkwind> xcyborg: If you want to bash and troll, go elsewhere but not here
* Jucato sighs...
<zepelin> ok, now I have my EXT2 Installable drivers
<zepelin> I can read and write into an EXT2 partition
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: Depends on your connection.  I can download 4.4GB in less than an hour :P
<zepelin> that will help
<Dr_Willis> Hawkwind,  if you got the people shareing the stuff..
<Jucato> zepelin: hopefully...
<xcyborg> Hawkwind: admitting that you are just showing off in here without knowing very much is me trolling ? OK, I rest my case
<miyako> I just moved, my new ISP throttles torrents to an unbearably slow speed
<miyako> and seems to throttle the entire connection if your running BT
<saki> Nother quick question, anyone know how to get Firefox to open *.php webpages as webpages?
* Jucato sighs.... again...
<miyako> saki - you mean locally?
<saki> yup
<miyako> saki you have to install PHP and Apache
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<Jucato> heh :)
<jake> how does one go about getting a list of available channels
<jake> ?
<miyako> you know, it would be useful to have something like a tiny integrated web browser / server / php interpreter to test PHP scrips locally w/o having to install apache and PHP
<miyako> I think one of the commercial IDEs does that
<Jucato> jake: /list.... but be prepared... it's a long list...
<saki> i think slackware spoiled me
<saki> V_V All my problems in Kubuntu seem to just be me forgetting to install packages
<miyako> yeah, I've run into that too
<miyako> comming from Suse with it's 5 disk install to Kubuntu, there are a lot of things I took for granted as just being there
<Dr_Willis> 5 disks is getting a little extreme. :P
<miyako> on the other hand, I know that I don't have a lot of useless stuff lying around on my system- or rather that I put all of the useless stuff there
<miyako> Dr_Willis - that's nothing, version 9.3 came with 2 DVDs
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: if that's extreme,, what about 14 CD's?
<miyako> 10.0 was 5 CDs or 1 DVD
<Dr_Willis> then the first Update you do - updates/downloads another 3gb of stuff. :)
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: err.... don't you update only what you have installed?
<Jucato> you don't install all 5 CD's...
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  if you just installd them all like a newbie may... :P they got huge updates
<Jucato> I mean, you don't install all the contents of those 5...
<miyako> I always installed a lot of stuff I never used "just in case"
<Dr_Willis> Just in case. :P lol
<Dr_Willis> gotta love cheap hard drives
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: if basing from my installation experience in Fedore Core, you
<Jucato> you're given choices on what to install
<Dr_Willis> 'install everything ' check!
<lupine_85> Jucato: SuSE is a pain
<xwolf-> is there a .deb package with a program similar to this? http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/Graph.png
<Dr_Willis> :)
<zepelin> ok, I'll burn the alternate version and I'll try. Many thanks to everyone!
<Jucato> and depending on those choices will be which CD's will be used...
<Dr_Willis> i recall swaping out cd's ages ago for some brain dead installer.
<Jucato> lupine_85: I haven't tried it yet... but it's really personal preference..
<miyako> there are a lot of things about suse that I liked
<lupine_85> yes... I prefer no unmentioned services (ssh!) running by default :)
<jake> yes it is
<miyako> I'm not entired convinced that I like kubuntu better, but I do like it at least as well
<lupine_85> I also prefer working package management
<miyako> *entirely
<jake> I have some software specific questions where is the best place to go?
<Jucato> jake: what do you mean "software specific questions"?
<Jucato> xwolf-: does the site mention what program that is?
<jake> I am having some dependency issues with libxfixes-dev and asscociated packages
<xwolf-> Jucato it says it's a windows application, "Graph", under wine
<Jucato> xwolf-: then you'll need wine for that... I'm not sure if there's a Linux equivalent of that program...
<jake> I am trying to install gnome 2.16 and it is also needed to compile a kernel with xconfig
<Healot> !ask
<Healot> damn I love factoids
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<saki> Anyone know of a good alternative to Photoshop, besides GIMP?
<xwolf-> Jucato i don't know how to call that kind of program, so i put just 'graph' in adept, but it is too wide
* Jucato doesn't dare to mention Krita, even if he wants to
<miyako> saki - there is "gimpshop" which is gimp with a photoshop-like gui
<rioux602> Can someone help me installing limewire ???
<Jucato> jake: hm....
<Jucato> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Jucato> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<miyako> but really, I just run Photoshop 7 under crossover office, and CS2 under OS X on my iBook
<rioux602> thx
<miyako> anyone know how easy it is to install Linux on an iMac?
<jake> rioux602 frostwire is available through automatix also
<miyako> I was thinking of getting one of those new 24" iMacs and dual booting kubuntu and OS X
<Jucato> jake: trying to install GNOME 2.16. on Kubuntu?
<jake> no I have gnome and kde installed
<jake> I like to tinker/test
<Jucato> hm...
<vlt> Hello. I want to extract images from a PDF file. I tried `pdfimages -j foo.pdf image-` but nothing happens. Trying the same on Debian with the same PDF file works. What is different here?
<Jucato> jake: you might want to try searching in the forums if there are any guides to installing GNOME 2.16
<xwolf-> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> vlt: silly queston, is pdfimages installed?
<xwolf-> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Jucato> or does Ubuntu even have them?
<jake> its the libxfixes that holds me up there are several dependancies in the read me that must be met
<jake> I am using garGnome
<Jucato> jake: maybe some people in the forums have experienced that too...
<Jucato> http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<jake> yes I will try
<Jucato> try doing a search
<rioux602> can someone help me with limewire ? i dowloaded it.. now i need to install :(
<Rhodri> hi, i'm trying to download packages for kubuntu from the ubuntu package repository from a windows machine, but i just get the .deb. files.   how can i get the real packages so i can transfer them to my other computer to install?
<Healot> that .deb file is the real package :-
<Rhodri> oh right.  i see, it's just it was really small so i thought it was some kind of info file.
<abattoir> Rhodri: what are you exactly trying to download?
<Rhodri> well...
<Healot> what's was the thing you're trying to install
<abattoir> Rhodri: it could be a meta-package... a package which depends on 'other' packages(and makes sure they are downloaded and installed)
<Rhodri> i have installed kubuntu on my laptop on another partition, but networking doesn't work yet and i need to download the kernel headers package to compile the right driver.
<Jucato> ack...
<Jucato> not catch-22 again...
<Rhodri> so i need to download what i need from windows, which i can then access when i boot into kubuntu and install
<Rhodri> the package is kernel-headers-386 is that's any help?
<Healot> just that single package, no...
<halfbloodprince> hey, people
<Jucato> hi severus snape!
<Healot> that package has many dependencies. A LOT
<halfbloodprince> hey Jucato :)
<miyako> hey, a fellow potter fan?
<Rhodri> ack.  so will i need to follow those dependencies manually?  and download it all individually?
<abattoir> as cartman would say "Harry ***** ******* Potter"
<Jucato> Rhodri: or you can try to download the Alternate Install CD to use it as an offline repository..
<abattoir> sorry, couldnt resist that one :P
<vlt> Jucato: Good question ;-) Yes, pdfimages (v3.00) is installed. There's no error output but no image files are created.
<halfbloodprince> hey, miyako: yes, a total harry potter fanatic here
<gekko`> what's the default font of OOo writer?
<Healot> Rhodri: can you follow all the dependencies manually?
<Rhodri> uurr...  how many will there be?  and is it obvious?  if i can just install the alt-cd then that's fine.
<Healot> I can, but I don't think you can do that :-)
<Jucato> Rhodri: just one Alternate Install CD...
<miyako> halfbloodprince - me too, I was thinking of making a harry potter Linux distro, which would be a regular distro with simlinks to regular utilities named after spells
<rioux602> Starting LimeWire...
<rioux602> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<rioux602> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE.
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: I have a couple of questions regarding Ubuntu and my internet connection.. can you help me out?
<miyako> so instead of "rm filename" you would type "avadakedavra filename"
<Healot> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<halfbloodprince> miyako: that seems like a fun idea :D
<miyako> or instead of "chmod -x filename" it would be "expeliarmus filename"
<rioux602> ok :)
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: if I couldn't, a lot here will be able to help
<abattoir> gekko`: it's Times New Roman for me... i have msttcorefonts installed
<Jucato> rioux602: follow that link, and go to tjhe section about choosing the Java version
<Rhodri> ok, i'll try my luck with the alt cd, thanks for the help Jucato!! :D
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: My ISP requires me to 'log in' to the internet, using a client application they provide.. if I install Kubuntu, how do I get past this?
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: ADSL PPPoE?
<MitchM_> PPPoA?
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: Huh? Come again?
<Healot> harry (hairy) potter (pothead)
<vlt> Jucato: Now I tested on another ubuntu Dapper machine. It's the same: no files output.
<miyako> halfbloodprince you *might* be able to run it under Wine, it is probably PPPoE, and I am sure there are way s to connect to PPPoE in Linux
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: what type of internet connection?
<gekko`> abattoir: well, i've got the same. but i knew that there was another font
<Jucato> for ADSL PPPoE types, you can use pppoeconf...
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: Well, I'm connected using my LAN, it's a broadband connection (sorry, newbie here)
<miyako> halfbloodprince: DSL?
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: you're only require to enter a username and password?
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: Yes, only a username and password.. and I have to enter some IP addresses and stuff in my network settings, but that's normal
<Jucato> oh.. pppoeconf only asks for a username and password... I'm not sure about IP addresses
<halfbloodprince> IP addresses are set up in order to use the LAN.. gateway, etc
<miyako> halfbloodprince: it's a long shot, but you might try calling them and asking them if they can tell you (maybe off the record) how to connect with Linux
<miyako> you might get additional cooperation if you intone that if they are uncooperative you will find another ISP
<halfbloodprince> miyako: I don't think so.. I had used SuSE Linux 10 a while ago.. and I had found a linux version of the same application.. and I had to use it to log in.. and entered my network settings using YaSt
<miyako> or, you might look into getting a firewall/router and setting it up to connect, then connecting through the firewall/router
<halfbloodprince> miyako: but I was just wondering if there was an easier way, because the Linux version of the app requires me to login using some elaborate commands
<halfbloodprince> hmm..
<miyako> halfbloodprince you could also always just write a script to do it
* MItchM agrees with miyako.
<halfbloodprince> I'm not adept at programming :)
<halfbloodprince> Sorry if I come off as a total newbie
<Jucato> heh no need to apologize
<miyako> halfbloodprince: no, it's no problem.  A shell script is pretty easy to do
<Jucato> newbies are more than welcome here.
<halfbloodprince> last time when I installed suse, the people in the Suse channel flamed me for being such a n00b
<miyako> you basically just type what you would type into the command line into a file
<Jucato> they're also cuddled to death
<Jucato> so is there a newbie here who needs welcoming and cuddling to death?
<MItchM> halfbloodprine: what type of DSL modem do you use right now?
<miyako> most of the people who use suse are either: A: long time admins who deal with really dumb users all day, or B: noobs who insult you for asking a question so it looks like they know the answer
<halfbloodprince> miyako: heh
* Jucato takes note not to inform miyako when he tries to test SUSE...
<miyako> dunno why so many of those two groups of people, but it seems to be the way it is
<Jucato> well, not that I agree or disagree with you, but there will always be some people like those in a community
<halfbloodprince> I quit Suse coz i didn't like the font rendering.. plus the lack of graphic apps that are compatible with photoshop
<ErikTheRed> anyone else having problems connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<MItchM> halfbloodprine: Who is yuor ISP?
<MItchM> your*
<ErikTheRed> i'm actually at school right
<ErikTheRed> now
<ErikTheRed> it's purdue
<halfbloodprince> MItchM: You wouldn't have heard of them :)
<MItchM> halfbloodprine: but google hears of everything....
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: so the network manager in System Settings doesn't work for you?
<MItchM> halfbloodprine: humor me?
<ErikTheRed> oh there it goes
<Jucato> lol
<ErikTheRed> i think it's just a little slow from here
<ErikTheRed> nothing is ever slow from here usually, our connection is crazy fast
<Jucato> ErikTheRed: try switching to another mirror/server?
<miyako> I switched to Kubuntu because I lost my Suse 10 install disks when I needed to install this box, and 1 Kubuntu CD was less time than 5 Suse CDs
<halfbloodprince> well, i live in bombay, india.. and it's a local isp called seven star internet
<miyako> but I do quite like Kubuntu, minus a few rough patches getting Maya to work on it
<halfbloodprince> they use a client called cyberoam
<Jucato> ooh.. India's making headlines on open source lately...
<halfbloodprince> btw, is it hard to use Wine?
<Infecto> repearing many problems in the middle and now when i type apt-get something i`v got answer like that:  Segmentation faults... 0%
<Infecto> can some one tell me whats wrong. i upgrade to edgy
<Healot> miyako: you still need to get the rest of the packages on the net, painful sometimes...
<Jucato> Infecto: innocent question: why are you upgrading to Edgy now?
<miyako> halfbloodprince: it really depends on the application, if you can afford it and you want to use Wine, I would suggest buying Crossover Office
<Infecto> Jucato: want to try ? :)))
<miyako> Healot - true, but there is something to be said about it being less paintful to wait to download packages if you can surf the net while  you are doing so
<halfbloodprince> miyako: Say I have photoshop and want to use it on Linux
<Infecto> i know i know thats not the best hoice
<aeon17x> How do I get konqueror to load a specific profile by default when it starts?
<miyako> halfbloodprince: Adobe Photoshop 7 is offcially supported by Codeweavers for running under Crossover Office, I use it, but newever versions of photoshop don't work so great
<Jucato> Infecto: well, you're choice, actually...
<Jucato> aeon17x: change the command that launches Konqueror
<halfbloodprince> so I can't use the software that I currently own?
<Hawkwind> aeon17x: kfmclient openProfile profilehere
<Jucato> aeon17x: or "konqueror --profile <profile_name>"
<miyako> halfbloodprince: it depends on what software you own
<halfbloodprince> I mean can I use the Photoshop 7 I currently own without buying Crossover Office
<miyako> halfbloodprince: yes, you can
<Hawkwind> halfbloodprince: Not without something like wine or Cedega or installing Windows in vmware
<miyako> I'm just saying that, for me personally, the $50 for crossover is worth not having to muck about with getting Wine configured properly
<halfbloodprince> hmm..
<miyako> you can use plain ol' Wine, which is free
<halfbloodprince> $50 is Rs 2500 for me
<halfbloodprince> :)
<miyako> and if you legally own a copy of Windows, VMWare is free(as in beer) now I think for some versions, so you can run it in a virtual machine
<halfbloodprince> yeah, but then i'd have to keep switching
<halfbloodprince> personally i'm happy using GimpShop
<halfbloodprince> but the problem occurs when I collaborate with people
<miyako> yeah, I have that problem as well
<miyako> to be honest, my solution is to run Photoshop under OS X on my notebook
<halfbloodprince> how do you get past it?
<halfbloodprince> ah
<halfbloodprince> then what do you use Kubuntu for?
<miyako> everything else
<Hawkwind> halfbloodprince: You can run vmware inside of Linux in another window on your desktop.  Makes life easier
<halfbloodprince> hmm
<trappist> photoshop runs decently in crossover office
<miyako> I moonlight as an Animator/3D artist, and I do all of my modeling/rendering/animation under Linux
<miyako> and use Photoshop on OS X for textures and post processing
<halfbloodprince> ah alright
<Hawkwind> trappist: He's not wanting to spend the $50 for CXoffice though if he doesn't have to
<Dr_Willis> Quick Q. Can k3b burn cue/bin  cdrom images?
<trappist> cxoffice + cedega is the best ~$65 I ever spent
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: Yes
<miyako> Dr_Willis: yes, I've done it before
<miyako> trappist: Cedega was a good app, but they ticked me off when they went from "you have to subscribe to get updates" to "you have to have a valid subscription to use the program at all"
<trappist> Dr_Willis: I don't know, but you can use bchunk to convert bin/cue to iso
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: You choose 'Data CD' from the menu
<trappist> miyako: I dropped my subscription a long time ago, but I can still play all my games
<Dr_Willis> Hawkwind,  having an argument with a guy in #ubuntu at the moment.. i cant recall ever doing it myself.
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: I do it pretty much everyday
<miyako> trappist, I dropped my subscription and it stopped working for me
<miyako> in the newer version
<trappist> miyako: well that is a pretty disappointing development, then
<miyako> older versions still run, but I upgraded then like a month later dropped my subscription, and the app kept phoning home to see if my subscription was still valid, when it wasn't it would refuse to launch
<miyako> there is a right way and a wrong way to sell proprietary software on Linux, I think Crossover is a good example of the right way, and I think Cedega is a good example of the wrong way
<milco> i wouldnt mind if people wanne run windows on linux
<Jucato> *cough*#kubuntu-offtopic*cough*
<milco> but the other way around sucks..
<trappist> good call
* Hawkwind Hands Jucato a cough drop
<trappist> as in, +1 Jucato
<Jucato> :)
<halfbloodprince> what's off-topic? sorry, i got disconnected
<miyako> I'll join #kubuntu-offtopic , if someone tells me how to switch channels in Bitchx
<miyako> lol
<halfbloodprince> ah sorry
<trappist> miyako: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Hawkwind> miyako: alt-1
<Hawkwind> miyako: alt 2 and so on
<miyako> ah, alt-#, ok
<Hawkwind> miyako: Or /window #
<Jucato> sorry to have interrupted your conversation... we might have overlooked some poor soul's question because of the fast scrolling texts :)
* Hawkwind Puts #Kubuntu into slow-motion for Jucato
<Jucato> :P
<halfbloodprince> haha
<Jucato> in all that discussion, we haven't been able to help halfbloodprince's problem...
<miyako> sorry, I will try to remain on-topic
<Jucato> miyako: no need to apologize
<Jucato> it just happens :)
<Jucato> even I'm guilty of that...
<miyako> I still can't get bitchx to switch channels right, it just keeps dumping both channels into one window, and when I try to use alt+# it says either "window 1 not hidden" or "window x does not exist"
<miyako> err
<miyako> "no such window: x"
<Jucato> but seriously... halfbloodprince, you can try the "sudo pppoeconf" command in Konsole.
<halfbloodprince> and what does that do?
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: configure pppoe connection...
<Jucato> usually most ADSL/DSL connections use PPPoE...
<Jucato> but since your ISP gives out specific IP's...
<milco> how do i turn off shadows for my windows?
<milco> it gives glitches in xgl i think
<skavenge> miyako: try '/window new hide', then use alt+2 to switch to 2, then join the other channel
<miyako> ah, ok
<miyako> works like a charm ^_^
<w1w1t0m1>  hello, can anybody give me advice which content management system uses only php ? thanks
<halfbloodprince> WordPress
<halfbloodprince> Textpattern
<halfbloodprince> Joomla
<halfbloodprince> where's everyone gone?
<miyako> I'm here
<Jucato> silent... because of me :)
<w1w1t0m1> halfbloodprince:thanks
<Jucato> probably in #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<SoloSeKNoSeNada> hello
<halfbloodprince> i was just like : whaaa? where's everyone
<Jucato> heh
<miyako> we're all talking halfbloodprince, someone just cast mufiliauto on you
<Jucato> hi SoloSeKNoSeNada (whew.. hard to pronounce...)
<halfbloodprince> hehe
<RobNyc_C> hey guys
<Jucato> hi
* halfbloodprince points wand at the room and yells, Langlock
<halfbloodprince> :p
<milco> how do i turn off shadows for my windows?
<milco> it gives glitches in xgl i think
<skavenge> so hey is vmware in the repos now or? your guys discussion on running windows within linux made me wanna try it .. is anyone running this now? do 3d graphics / usb etc work within windows run that way?
<Jucato> skavenge: the only VMWare in the repos is VMWare Player
<skavenge> milco: its under window behavior under translucency
<skavenge> in kcontrol
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: If I configure stuff using sudo pppoeconf, then I won't have to use the software?
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: if it works...
<adrian__> Hallo ist hir wemand aus Deutschland
<Jucato> hm... I'm guessing...
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> er... wrong guess...
<adrian__> Danke
<adrian__> bye
<miyako> I think I understood all of that except the important parts
<halfbloodprince> hehe
<miyako> I speak german, but I don't know much technical speak in german
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: what do you mean by 'if it works'.. it's supposed to work for people who use a dialer to connect, right?
<miyako> or anything more advanced that what would be said by a six year old for example
<mindspin> miyako: it was full of typos
<halfbloodprince> This is what I found in a forum: Well, if you have to use some kind of dialer/software to connect to your ADSL account in windows, you should try running pppoeconf. To run it, in a terminal window type, sudo pppoeconf
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: yes. it works for my ADSL connection. but my ISP doesn't supply me with IP addresses
<miyako> mindspin that might have something to do with it
<miyako> although I did learn most of my german from usenet, so I probably don't know the correct spelling of most things anyway
<mindspin> ;-)
<liel> akuo
<julien> Good afternoon
<Jucato> I don't know who taught ubotu that response...
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: The IP addresses are because I don't connect directly via a modem.. I connect via LAN
<Jucato> Good morning, good afternoon, good evening, as the case may be. :)
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: aah... um...
<mindspin> halfbloodprince: you are sure you need ppoe isn#t it just enough to add the default gw ?
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: Did I say something incredibly ignorant?
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: no.. I'm ignorant on that part...
<halfbloodprince> mindspin: I don't get what you said
<kraut> moin
<mindspin> my fault I guess, the trouble is on Jucato's ?
<Jucato> heh... my experience with internet connections in Linux is severly limited to that...
<Jucato> connecting directly with only a username and password..
<miyako> halfbloodprince: honestly I would just call your ISP
<miyako> ask them if you connect over PPPoE or what
<miyako> tell them that you are trying to get running on Linux
<miyako> if they tell you they don't support linux
<miyako> call back and tell them you are trying to set up a firewall/router
<miyako> and they will probably give you the information you need to get running under Linux
<miyako> and if all else fails, just get a firewall/router and set it up per their instructions
<miyako> then connect through that
<halfbloodprince> hmm...
<mindspin> halfbloodprince: you have problems connecting to the internet ? (just to get it right, I#m a little lame right now)
<halfbloodprince> mindspin: yeah
<mindspin> the connection is via LAn with a router ?
<halfbloodprince> Okay, I found this other software called linc-daemon which should apparently work in this situation
<mindspin> halfbloodprince: normally there is no extra software necessary....
<halfbloodprince> mindspin: But I don't connect directly via a modem.. I'm connected via LAN, and my ISP requires me to 'log in' to the internet using a client
<halfbloodprince>  application which they provided
<mindspin> that should be done by the router
<mindspin> is it a linux machine (the router)
<halfbloodprince> no i dont believe it is
<milco> i got one more machine i got to kubuntinize (6)
<mindspin> its a small box type ...
<milco> hope that its going flawless (even flawlesser then the last)
<mindspin> probably you can set username and pass in the admin interface of the router
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: Check this out - http://linc.sourceforge.net/
<mindspin> try connecting with your browser to 192.168.1.1 (average standard ip, used by those routers)
<w1w1t0m1> halfbloodprince:mysql? I meant only php cms (http://codex.wordpress.org/Hosting_WordPress)
<miyako> you might also try 192.168.1.100
<mindspin> yup
<halfbloodprince> w1w1t0m1: you don't want to use any database at all?
<draik> Hello everyone
<w1w1t0m1> halfbloodprince:I do not have possibility
<mindspin> halfbloodprince: hows your connection now managed (you are connected aren't you?)
<halfbloodprince> mindspin: Right now I'm using Windows
<mindspin> hehe
<halfbloodprince> mindspin: I want to move to Kubuntu, which is why I want to figure this out before I move
<mindspin> and you are using the client software of your ISP ?
<halfbloodprince> yes
<Pensacola> how can I view my ip adress in kubuntu?
<mindspin> halfbloodprince: I would give it a try with the Live CD and see what happens
<mindspin> ifconfig
<MItchM> ifconfig eth0
<MItchM> (for your first ethernet card)
<lupine_85> not ip addr show ?
<w1w1t0m1>  Pensacola: or Alt+F2  -  systemsettings -  network settings
<halfbloodprince> miyako, mindspin: I typed both 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.100 in my browser and it doesnt open anything
<mindspin> whats the IP of your machine ?
<miyako> hmm, I dunno, sorry halfbloodprince
<MItchM> halfbloodprince: look at http://ca.huji.ac.il/services/internet/connect/adsl/pppoe_linux.shtml
<halfbloodprince> mindspin: the IP of my machine is 202.134.191.xxx
<mindspin> ok try 202.134.191.1 or 100
<mindspin> although, isn#t that a public ip ?
<MItchM> (it is)
<dhq> Hawkwind: need help to reconfigure my display settings
<mindspin> can you ping other machines in your local network ?
<MItchM> and it is owned by SevenStar AS =P
* lupine_85 strokes his /29
<halfbloodprince> MitchM: Thanks for the link, seems useful
<MItchM> looks like a simple automated PPPoE setup...
<MItchM> may guide you in the right direction if not answer questions.
<halfbloodprince> mindspin: I can't ping other machines in my local network
<mindspin> ok that should be so
<mindspin> with that IP
<dhq> hey i installed kubuntu and my display got screwed  my screen shifted 2inches below the start bar is not visible and my mouse cursor is not visible i can use the mouse but no cursor
<dhq> xgl sorry
<halfbloodprince> First of all I need to know what PPPoE and ADSL is :\
<MItchM> PPPoE = username authentication for internet connections
<mindspin> pppoe is point to point protocol over ethernet
<MItchM> looks like your actually using Cable internet though...
<MItchM> not DSL
<MItchM> which doesnt really make a difference...
<halfbloodprince> so this guide won't be useful?
<MItchM> *shrugs*
<MItchM> should work fine =)
<h3sp4wn> You can have pppoe with some cable providers
<halfbloodprince> okay :) don't scare me, man
<MItchM> "which doesnt really make a difference" lol..
<MItchM> apologies.
<miyako> PPPoE = Point to Point Protocol over Ethernet, it's like dialup over LAN
<halfbloodprince> ah, that's what I use, i think
<MItchM> halfbloodprince: http://web.my7start.com/cable_internet/download.html
<MItchM> looks like your ISP offers a linux version of the client
<MItchM> (link seems borken though)
<halfbloodprince> I also use a Realtek PCI Ethernet Adapter
<MItchM>  *halfbloodprince: http://web.my7star.com/cable_internet/download.html
<MItchM> typo on the first... sorry.
<halfbloodprince> Oh it does?
<mindspin> those work like a charm under linux
<MItchM> lookie there....
<halfbloodprince> it returns a page cannot be found error
<MItchM> yup.
<halfbloodprince> when I click on the Download link, I mean
<mindspin> and its IIS ;-)
<MItchM> but im sure you can find the same package on google.
<MItchM> =) im looking for you also.
<halfbloodprince> :) thanks
<halfbloodprince> but with that other link you gave me, it doesn't seem as if I require to use any package?
<mindspin> http://www.geocities.com/ambikainter/CyberoamLinuxClient.tar.gz
<mindspin> first
<MItchM> when you clink on download the url goes to a site that refers to CyberoamLinuxClient.tar.gz
<MItchM> so google CyberoamLinuxClient.tar.gz
<MItchM> and found an alternate download location
<MItchM> find*
<h3sp4wn> If its just using pppoe there is no need to use non free clients just find out the pppoe settings
<mindspin> MItchM: noticed the url I posted?
* MItchM slapd knee.
<MItchM> slaps*
<mindspin> ;-)
<MItchM> your just -- too good :-)
<mindspin> halfbloodprince: you are still active ?
<halfbloodprince> mindspin: thanks for the link! I downloaded it.. now I'm going through the readme, which seems to be confusing
<mindspin> h3sp4wn: it seems a bit difficult, he has no access to his router
<mindspin> halfbloodprince: don't let it confuse you
<halfbloodprince> mindspin: it says something about Makefile and a config file and what not
<mindspin> if your ISP offers access over linux, just ask them how to install and get it running
<mindspin> halfbloodprince: that#s pretty normal for source packages
<mindspin> keep in mind that you'll have build-essentials installed when installing tar balls
<halfbloodprince> mindspin: I wonder if it would be too much for you to ask you to take a look at the readme and help me out
<mindspin> otherwise your machine will rant about "Make not found " and so on
<halfbloodprince> (man, i must seem like such a dunce)
<MItchM> dont worry about make or make install halfbloodprince; its already compiled there; just create a text file and save it as say /etc/crclient.cfg
<Dr_Willis> and whatever ohter dev packages the source needs
<MItchM> then copy and paste the default config stuff from the README into it
<MItchM> and use crclient -f /etc/crclient.cfg -u <username>
<MItchM> (i believe)
<MItchM> yup; sounds good.
<halfbloodprince> okay, i think I got a PDF guide to installing this thing..
<MItchM> there is a README included in the folder.
<halfbloodprince> MitchM: that's it?
<MItchM> yup.
<Scream_Ve> A client ftp use?  graphical please
<mindspin> konqueror ;-)
<MItchM> change the default options in the readme to your server's IP  and port
<MItchM> and put in your password
<MItchM> and you should be good
<MItchM> if you getting it working from the command-line you can create a batch file to connect for you at startup
<Scream_Ve> mindspin: Tks, no saba =D
<MItchM> halfbloodprince: just do ./crclient -u <username>
<MItchM> and it asks you for the server ip and password ....
<halfbloodprince> yeah
<halfbloodprince> but where/how do I extract the tar.gz file
<MItchM> tar -zcf <archive>
<ErikTheRed> odd problem here
<ErikTheRed> i installed the latest nvidia drivers using the doc.gwos.org how-to
<MItchM> from the command line...
<ErikTheRed> and it works fine
<MItchM> =)
<ErikTheRed> but when I enable SLI, soon after logging into kde my computer freezes
<ErikTheRed> SLI used to work fine
<ErikTheRed> when i used older drivers
<ErikTheRed> but not now
<halfbloodprince> MitchM: But where am I supposed to save the file, in order to extract using that command
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: anywhere will do
<MItchM> umm /home/(username)/
<MItchM> or wherever you extract just ...
<lupine_85> I normally dump everything on my desktop ;)
<MItchM> cd /dir_that_i_saved_file_in/
<halfbloodprince> ah okay
<halfbloodprince> cool
<MItchM> then tar -zxf CyberoamLinuxClient.tar.gz
<MItchM> then
<MItchM> ./crclient
<grimboy> Can anyone tell me how to get svn support with kdevelop?
<MItchM> ./crclient -u <username> *
<halfbloodprince> home/(username) is the default directory, is it?
<mindspin> yup
<halfbloodprince> the guide tells me to tar -xvfz CyberoamLinuxClient.tar.gz
<halfbloodprince> what's the diff
<MItchM> bleh.
<MItchM> do what you want *shrugs* =)
<introp> The extra -v is verbose.  Just fluff.
<Jucato> :)
<introp> x == extract, z == the tar file the gzipped, f == use this archive file I'm about to name.
<introp> -the +is gzipped
<MItchM> tar -zxf CyberoamLinuxClient.tar.gz == what you should do.
<MItchM> but experimenting is half the fun.
<halfbloodprince> I like your method, MitchM
<MItchM> if you want... you can gzip -d <archive>
<halfbloodprince> thanks!
<MItchM> then tar -xf <archive>
<MItchM> but thats just silly.
<halfbloodprince> with suse, I had to do some long procedure
<Jucato> heh
<MItchM> =) yup.
<MItchM> well -- Ubuntu is cooler than SuSE.
<mindspin> you alsu can gunzip it and tar -xf it
<halfbloodprince> will my network settings be detected by ubuntu automatically?
<Dr_Willis> actually the - isent even needed any more is it.
<Jucato> actually you could just extract it using Konqueror then go back to the command line if that's more comfortable...
<MItchM> most likely yes.
<halfbloodprince> awesome
<MItchM> but dont quote me on that.
<halfbloodprince> if not, then where do I enter them
<MItchM> ifconfig
<mindspin> system settings networking
<MItchM> from command-line
<MItchM> or...
<MItchM> ALt+ f2 > systemsettings > Networking
<halfbloodprince> okay, cool
<halfbloodprince> man, this is so simple!!
<halfbloodprince> ubuntu is awesome
<foodcoman> Have been away for awhile.  Looks like a whole new croud.  Greetings.
* MItchM pats halfbloodprince on the back; welcome to our world.
<halfbloodprince> i will still need to use windows (althought I wish I didn't), but I'll be running both simultaneously
<halfbloodprince> as in, a dual boot
<MItchM> you are forgiven =)
<halfbloodprince> which brings me to my next question
<halfbloodprince> how do i set it up so that it dual boots :D
<MItchM> you already did.
<halfbloodprince> ?
<MItchM> by isntalling ubuntu; it will prompt you when you restart your computer; if you want Windows or Ubuntu.
<MItchM> that is if you had windows installed already...
<MItchM> and didnt format over it.
<halfbloodprince> Here's what I'll be doing.. I'll be doing a fresh install of Windows
<MItchM> easier to install windows then linux.
<halfbloodprince> so there will be 2 partitions, C and D
<MItchM> windows is nasty about writing over the MBR (boot record)
<mindspin> not needed beside you have not enough space on your HD
<halfbloodprince> I'll be installing Windows in C
<MItchM> umm. unless someone suggets otherwise...
<mindspin> qtparted can resize your partitions
<MItchM> yes; that would work.
<MItchM> but then I've always had problems booting back into linux after installing windows....
<MItchM> so I always installed windows first *shrugs*
<halfbloodprince> One sec, say I install Windows in C drive, and then I put the Ubuntu CD in, and boot from it, what do I do next so that I see a dual boot by the end of the installation
<Admiral_Chicago> MItchM, yes Windows first, then Linux
<Admiral_Chicago> always
<MItchM> aye; as i thought.
<mindspin> and since ever ;-)
<LeeJunFan> halfbloodprince: just follow instructions. Pretty much allowing defaults will get you dual booting.
<halfbloodprince> (man, I wish there was a spell for this.. Linuxio installum or something)
<MItchM> halfbloodprince; Use windows cd to format your entire HD and partition it into 2; install windows on one...
<MItchM> put in your linux cd
<MItchM> install linux on the other.
<MItchM> and your done.
<LeeJunFan> halfbloodprince: just pay attention to the partitioning and formatting parts, so you don't wipe out your windows. All you have to do is set a new size for your C partition and it will be resized during install.
<mindspin> or (better approach in my eyes) keep the space unformated and format it at ubuntu installation
<halfbloodprince> LeeJunFan: why do I need to resize by C partition?
<LeeJunFan> halfbloodprince: during windows install (to skip the resizing part) just create a partition for windows that't not full HD, leave enough unpartitioned space for linux. Don't baother creating another partition.
<mindspin> yup
<MItchM> yes; what he said.
<LeeJunFan> Then install linux into unpartitioned space, it'll dual boot when it's all done.
<halfbloodprince> Okay, I'll create a C partition, which is say, 15 GB, and the rest is unformatted, unpartitioned?
<mindspin> no need for spells
<MItchM> correct.
<LeeJunFan> halfbloodprince: yes.
<mindspin> yup
<halfbloodprince> How do I install linux into the unpartitioned space? Is it easy?
<MItchM> easy easy.
<halfbloodprince> Arent there like different types of partitions?
<mindspin> you will be asked
<halfbloodprince> I got scared when I did it the first time.. with the different types of partitions.. and I fucked it up badly
<halfbloodprince> pardon the language
<MItchM> ask us if you have questions.
<MItchM> ubuntu = easiest install ever
<mindspin> that's maybe difficult while not being online
<halfbloodprince> also, if I need to access files from my windows partition
<introp> I've yet to install (k)ubuntu on a machine for which the defaults weren't at least acceptable.
<mindspin> read access is no problem. writing is a different case
<MItchM> halfbloodprince: it will probably give you read access by default...
<MItchM> just have to create a mount for your windows drive?
<halfbloodprince> No, I don't want to save to the Windows partition, I just want to access files from it
<MItchM> piece of cake.
<introp> Aye.  Read-access on NTFS is no problem.  If you want to write, you need either ntfs-3g (a little flaky, but very safe) or an ext driver in Windows (far more scary).
<halfbloodprince> Also, can I access my Linux files from Windows
<MItchM> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows/
<mindspin> nope afaik
<MItchM> cant access linux stuff from windows...
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<introp> http://fs-driver.org/faq.html
<MItchM> but you can FTP stuff and transfer it around...
<halfbloodprince> And another important thing.. what about font rendering
<halfbloodprince> FTP stuff?
<introp> It's an ext2 driver for windows.  Free and works fairly well, but still dangerous just by concept.
<halfbloodprince> oooh nice idea
<mindspin> or set up samba and create a share
<mindspin> but that leads to nowhere right now, first get the basics done
<halfbloodprince> kubuntu installs an FTP client by default, right?
<MItchM> yup.
<halfbloodprince> awesome
<MItchM> and if not; its easy to do.
<halfbloodprince> I'm used to using Filezilla
<MItchM> apt-get install ftp-client
<MItchM> would get it done.
<lupine_85> kftp ?
<halfbloodprince> great..
<MItchM> sounds right.
<lupine_85> no, it's kftpgrabber by the looks of it
<halfbloodprince> sorry for the comparison with suse, but that's the only other experience i have with linux.. but in suse, there is the yast package manager.. which lets you download and install stuff using a GUI
<miyako> you know, it's kinda funny, just thinking about it I realized that while I much prefer KDE to Gnome, most of the applications I use are Gnome apps (gftp, gedit, firefox)
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: adept :)
<introp> halfbloodprince: In kubuntu, that's Adept.
<mindspin> adept is your friend on kubuntu
<lupine_85> YaST is a PoS in comparison
<halfbloodprince> okay.. is it better than yast?
<introp> Amen.
<MItchM> Amen.
<mindspin> different
<miyako> I use Synaptic
<lupine_85> yast is so *slow*
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<halfbloodprince> also, another important thing.. font rendering
<miyako> I think I turned my Kubuntu install into an Ubuntu install with KDE
<mindspin> but eaysier to handle in imho
<halfbloodprince> truetype fonts
<LeeJunFan_> stupid lame DSL provider at this location.
<mindspin> halfbloodprince: I never had issues, but don#t aks me why ;-)
<halfbloodprince> Do truetype fonts show up as good as they do in windows? or better?
<mindspin> slightly different
<halfbloodprince> coz in suse truetype fonts look like they were squeezed
<LeeJunFan_> how do you ghost a nick? Where do you put the password in /msg nickserv ghost LeeJunFan?
<introp> I can't say that I've noticed any difference, but I'm a photographer, not a typesetter.
<halfbloodprince> can someone show me a screenshot of, say, www.niralimagazine.com
<halfbloodprince> i'd be highly grateful
<mindspin> it looks very fine in firefox here...
<halfbloodprince> can u show me a screenshot?
<introp> I'll package one up here ASAP.
<halfbloodprince> if it's not too much trouble, that is
<halfbloodprince> if it's too much trouble, let it be..
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/screenshot.png
<lupine_85> erm, just getting one of that place
<mindspin> haha
<damirsbm> hola jorge
<MItchM> http://64.187.64.115/snapshot2.png
<jorgeorm> que mas damir
<damirsbm> jorge es una perra
<jorgeorm> damir es zoofilico
<halfbloodprince> man, you guys are so awesome
<mindspin> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<damirsbm> everybody here speack english
<mindspin> and zoofilico is not family-friendly iirc
<lupine_85> I haven't modified my fonts at all, btw
<halfbloodprince> MitchM: Looks fine, except that the fonts are 1px larger on Windows and OS X
<lupine_85> zoofur!
<MItchM> bah; humbug.
<lupine_85> also not family-friendly
<MItchM> =)
<Scream_Ve> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Scream_Ve> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Scream_Ve> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<halfbloodprince> can you check in firefox if there's a difference?
<Scream_Ve> Rayos ke pasara =S
<MItchM> sure.
<halfbloodprince> don't need to send me a screenshot, just check
<mindspin> MItchM: the point of fontsize drives me crazy sometimes, when creating pages ....
<halfbloodprince> I've created that site using WordPress, btw
<lupine_85> http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/screenshot2.png
<halfbloodprince> mindspin: why's that
<lupine_85> (that page, in firefox)
<Scream_Ve> Helpme guys
<Scream_Ve> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Scream_Ve> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Scream_Ve> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<mindspin> I dunno, firefox for win renders fonts different than firefox for linux
<halfbloodprince> lupine, it says i dont have permission
<Scream_Ve> I am root =S
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: Bad URL
<lupine_85> 1 second...
<mindspin> and IE is another story
<mindspin> and people have different personal settings
<halfbloodprince> mindspin: hahaha, yeah, IE is IE
<lupine_85> try now
<MItchM> it does look different.
<lupine_85> sftp is a PITA at times
<MItchM> but only slightly; looks a little crisper in "Mozilla"
<halfbloodprince> ah it's fine in firefox
<halfbloodprince> thanks man
<MItchM> yup.
* lupine_85 feels the pain of 283 people sucking his bandwidth ;)
<Jucato> ??
<lupine_85> j/k ;)
<Jucato> O_O
<halfbloodprince> Btw, I found this link to make truetype fonts look good on Linux... see this if you're interested: http://avi.alkalay.net/linux/docs/font-howto/Font.html#truetype
<lupine_85> you saying my fonts are bad? ;)
* lupine_85 loves Century Schoolbook L
<MItchM> lol.
<halfbloodprince> haha lupine, no, not at all :)
<lupine_85> no idea what they are, actually
<halfbloodprince> but the writer of that guide reckons, they can look just like they do in windows
<lupine_85> as long as it's not Courier or Times New Roman (or comic sans!), I don't really care how they look on the desktop
<halfbloodprince> I read this guide recently on how to make your Ubuntu desktop look like a OS X desktop
<MItchM> who wants linux to look like windows?
* MItchM pukes
<halfbloodprince> hehe
<mindspin> and who want's it to look like OS X?
<MItchM> lmao.
<halfbloodprince> I want fonts in webpages to look like they do in Windows.. for testing purposes
<Dr_Willis> You mean like my wife has set up? 600x800 res with HUGE FONTS. :P
<MItchM> So I tossed the idea of an ubuntu bumper sticker around in Ubuntu-marketing; ... now _that_ is a good idea.
<MItchM> "I brake for Ubuntu"
* MItchM slaps knee.
<halfbloodprince> hehe
<introp> My recommendation is to run a copy of windows inside a VMware session, then.  True Windows rendering for testing, but without having to boot over to it.
<foodcoman> Has Riddell been a good chap lately?
<halfbloodprince> How do you run Windows inside a VMware session
<Riddell> hmm?
<foodcoman> haha
<introp> Install VMware server (free, but not open-source).  Create a virtual machine, then install Windows on it.
<MItchM> google.com?
<MItchM> =)
<introp> Windows, as far as it can tell, is running on its own machine.
<halfbloodprince> can i install vmware server from adept?
<LeeJunFan> halfbloodprince: I don't think so - it was made free after release of dapper
<Dr_Willis> you could also use qemu
<LeeJunFan> halfbloodprince: and they still want you to register it, get a key, etc...
<introp> Nope.  You have to download it from vmware.  It can either install pre-built binaries or build the driver for you.  It's the cat's meow for testing and such -- take a machine snapshot, try the test.. fall back to the snapshot, etc.
<introp> Keys are free, though.
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<halfbloodprince> Dr_Willis, what's qemu
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I ran vista rc1 for about 2 hrs on it :)
<LeeJunFan> just long enough to learn my way around the control panel so I can support it.
* foodcoman gives Riddell standing applause for his hard work with Kubuntu.  Love it!!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<introp> LeeJunFan: my job requires me to test logins from Windows machines.  Blech.
<MItchM> so whats so great about vista that is going to make all those windows usrs buy it?
<Riddell> foodcoman: thanks
<LeeJunFan> MItchM: it's not, it's going to make them buy new computers with it on there.
<foodcoman> Riddell: Well earned and deserved.  Ive made many converts.
<MItchM> lmao.
<LeeJunFan> MItchM: the security model has been greatly improved, but let's face it - no OS can combat stupid users who run viruses.
<lupine_85> qemu is slow :)
<Riddell> foodcoman: excellent
<MItchM> agreed -- they made Windows XP _Just_ good enough that it runs stable enough that Techsupport can fix problems over the phone..
<MItchM> but I dont see how they are going to market windows vista...
<lupine_85> vista is all about metadata :(
<MItchM> .. bleh.
<lupine_85> useless metadata about useless data...
<lupine_85> *sigh*
<jott> vista is about directx 10 ;)
<MItchM> and a new computer?
<jott> sure :p
<MItchM> and 2 gig of ram to prevent pagefile usage?
<jott> shiny new geometry shader capable cards for 600 bucks ;)
<MItchM> woo hoo.
<lupine_85> vista is all about making money for M$! ;)
<MItchM> play solitare; save the money =)
<MItchM> better yet...
<jott> hehe vista solitaire probably needs a fast gpu ;p
<MItchM> apt-get install xbill
<jott> the cards have to fly around and drop shadows ;)
<h3sp4wn> Intels gma is supposed to be fast enough to run vista
<introp> It stores the current card info in a relational database.  It's wonderful!
<MItchM> so; now they're making logic co-processors in a pci card format... should be interesting to see what is done with that.
<jott> but seriously directx 10 will be one mayor reason to upgrade for all the game junkies...
<MItchM> "physics processors"
<saki> I dunno
<saki> The screen shots look beautiful
<saki> What all do I need to make a HP Scanner to work in Kubuntu?
<lupine_85> saki: they're almost all supported by defaly
<lupine_85> default*
<niels_> my hp scanner worked by default
<h3sp4wn> saki: scsi / usb / parallel ?
<halfbloodprince> are any of you web designers/developers?
<lupine_85> sort of :)
* introp raises a hand.
<niels_> sort of :)
<halfbloodprince> okay.. how do you guys test for different browsers on linux
<saki> usb
<lupine_85> snap
<halfbloodprince> snap?
<h3sp4wn> saki: See if its supported by sane
<introp> Multiple firefoxen installed, vmware machines with various OSes (2000 and XP), each with a browser or two.
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: opera, firefox, konqueror, and epiphany on Linux, then firefox and ies4linux on Wine
<introp> I save the vmware sessions in a "booted up" state, so I can just open them (takes about 10 seconds) and start browsing.
<halfbloodprince> how does one go about using Wine
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: install it, then go to the directory where a windows program is (.exe), then "wine <program_name.exe>"
* halfbloodprince waits for people to throw something at me
<halfbloodprince> so i have to save windows installers in my linux partition?
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: I dont :)
<lupine_85> if it works on firefox that's good enough for me
<saki> halfbloodprince: winehq.com
<lupine_85> (I did say "sort of!")
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: yes. or on a FAT32 partition that's shared by Windows and Linux
<halfbloodprince> okay
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: or you could also just use VMWare and install the whole thing :)
<halfbloodprince> man, this VMware thing seems complicated
<introp> Most of our web apps folks here seem to use a mix of crossover office, wine, and vmware, depending on how "real" a representation they need.
<miyako> VMWare is actually pretty simple
<introp> Just imagine it as having a tiny machine in a window.
<miyako> well, I'm off to lunch now
<miyako> take care all
<saki> I just have two comps
<saki> >_>
<saki> then have my linux comp "host" it over the network
<Jucato> saki: you're one of the lucky ones...
<Jucato> <_<
<saki> and test with both windows and linux apps
<saki> and a couple mac apps...not many
<saki> I hate Safari
<Jucato> oh, did you know Safari is based on KHTML, the engine used by KDE :)
<saki> I don't care
<saki> I hate it
<saki> with a passion
<Jucato> :D
<saki> It feels clunky
<saki> anywho
<Jucato> clunk clunk
<saki> My HP Officejet F340 PoS only has scanner functions enabled under Sane xD
<saki> I guess I'm off to the wonderful world of windows
<saki> V_V
<pimuri> is there some command in linux to find out what version of a software you have installed?
<pimuri> e.g. to know which version of ndiswrapper I have
<saki> You using Kubuntu?
<pimuri> because in the paketmanager it only shows me ndiswrapper source version... but I haven't compiled it yet
<pimuri> yes
<pimuri> newest 6.06
<saki> I do believe Synaptic will show you
<saki> Not 100% sure
<saki> >_>
<Jucato> we don't have Synaptic..
<pimuri> synaptic shows me ndisgtk, ndiswrapper-source and ndiswrapper-utils
<skavenge> 99% positive its 1.8 in the repos
<Jucato> or maybe he/she has...
<skavenge> ndiswrapper is included in ndiswrapper-utils
<pimuri> aha
<pimuri> ok thank you :>
<Jucato> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jucato> err.. wrong one
<pimuri> hrm
<pimuri> I probably forget it anyway .. damn errors :>
<h3sp4wn> I would always use the latest ndiswrapper its getting better and better
<pimuri> don't buy us robotics wlan-card if you know that you will use linux  ;)
<h3sp4wn> (ndiswrapper works better with ralink 2500 than the opensource drivers which is bad but true)
<sh4d3z> HAL failed to hibernate
<sh4d3z> ???
<lupine_85> h3sp4wn: i disagree
<Tokeiito> good evening
<Tokeiito> how to install kde applets? like new panels or applets which i can add to panel?
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: ndiswrapper supports hotplug properly - ethtool properly
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: wireless-tools properly - the complete rewrite of rt2xx works ok
<weedar> Here's a question, I'm running Windows 2003 (I know, it's for a class I take) in VMWare on my desktop, accessing it through my laptop with VNC/remote desktop. How can I log in, pressing ctrl+alt+del tries to kill my X session on the laptop :/
<MenZa> How would I change my icon theme in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> MenZa: System Settings > Appearance > Icons
<MenZa> Jucato: neat, thanks
<Jucato> weedar: Ctrl+Alt+Space, then release Space, then press Delete ?
<introp> There's a menu option for Ctrl-Alt-Delete in the VMware menubar.
<introp> "VM" menu, I think.
<weedar> introp: excellent, that did the trick :)
<weedar> tanks introp, you too Jucato ;)
<Jucato> no problemo
<dotirc> hey
<shahbaz> hello everybody...
<Jucato> hi
<shahbaz> anyone who can help me with the sound problem in kubuntu
<sh4d3z> hey
<shahbaz> hi jucatos
<halfbloodprince> los ubuntos
<shahbaz> sound problem in kubuntu..need help!!!!
<halfbloodprince> (re: i'm bored)
<Jucato> shahbaz: sorry, I ain't good with sound...
<shahbaz> aright..thanks anyway jacato
<shahbaz> hello alleeEdgy32
<ola_> hejj
<RawSewage> whats the command to unrar multpile rars at once
<miyako> RawSewage if you have numbered rars, like file.r001 file.r002, etc. just use rar e file.r001 (or whatever the first file is named) and it will unrar all of the other ones for you
<RawSewage> miyako, ok thx. I'll try that.  it's not a multipart rar though
<RawSewage> miyako, it only unrarred one
<miyako> well, if you just have a bunch of not multipart rars, just do rar e *
<RawSewage> that didnt work
<RawSewage> oh
<miyako> hmm
<RawSewage> I was using unrar
<RawSewage> let me try rar
<RawSewage> I only have unrar
<RawSewage> I did unrar e *
<RawSewage> didnt work
<miyako> hmm, I dunno then
<RawSewage> ok ty
<miyako> sorry
<RawSewage> I guess I'll just do it the GUI way
<RawSewage> select all, and right click
<skavenge> my k3b wont burn dvd+r's, i get an input/output error and it doesnt even start burning, dvd-r's it will burn all day long, i dont get it, any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello all, has anyone has sucess getting kweather to run...   Under Ubuntu.. K3B and lots of other things work fine
<miyako> skavenge: this may be a dumb question, but does your drive support dvd+r?
<skavenge> yes
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: Using the latest firmware for the drive ?
<skavenge> yep
<h3sp4wn> Not messed with (to remove region locking or anything)
<skavenge> i havent run windows in about a year but they used to work then, i guess i've never tried one in linux but now ive got 25 sitting here i cant use ;/
<skavenge> h3sp4wn: nope never fiddled with region settings
<h3sp4wn> In a year there would be almost certainly a new firmware
<skavenge> ill take a look
<eaglehawk_> anyone who can help me with the sound problem in kubuntu
<skavenge> yeah ive still got the latest firmware as well hasnt been update since 2004
<pimuri> is there a way to give somebody shell-access in (k)ubuntu  ?
<h3sp4wn> skavenge: what manufacturer ?
<introp> pimuri: As in allow them to connect remotely to a shell, or a new local user?
<pimuri>  remotely
<skavenge> h3sp4wn: memorex
<lavi> Hi all!
<introp> Make a user for them, set the password, and let them ssh to your machine.
<pimuri> ahh
<pimuri> ok . thanks alot :>
<pimuri> stupid me
<lavi> Kubuntu 6.06 - why doesn't XMMS reveals normal letters in menus? Only squares?
<mrmist> hi all
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<mrmist> I want to dock thunderbird in the tray... how do I do it ?
<lavi> mrmist: It's a plugin
<BluesKaj> mrmist, right click in the panel, click on "add application to panel"
<Jucato> hm....
<Jucato> I think he/she meant the System tray BluesKaj....
<mrmist> yep... it's the systray I'm talking about
<RawSewage> The command was  find -type f -name '*.rar' -exec unrar x {} \;
<Jucato> there's an app that would let you dock any app into the system tray, but it's not in our repositories. the name of the app is "alltray"
<mrmist> Jucato: and that's what most people use ?
<BluesKaj> what system tray..it'scalled panel wherever i click ?
<RawSewage> System Tray is where the little icons are
<Jucato> BluesKaj: the part of the panel where iconified apps are
<Jucato> BluesKaj: where you'll see Klipper, KMix, Kopete, Konversation (if you've enabled it), etc.
<BluesKaj> click on config ssystem tray
<Jucato> there is no config system tray....
<Luke-Jr_work> How do I get Wireshark in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> if you click on the lil arrow ytoull see it Jucato
<Jucato> ah yes. I had those arrows hidden
<Jucato> BluesKaj: unfortunately that's not what mrmist was looking for
<BluesKaj> yeah Jucato, the options are rather limited :(
<mrmist> Jucato: cool... I found a way to make it appear in the systray when launching. Now... if I only could remove it from the list of "running apps", everything's fine
<Jucato> BluesKaj: the options in Configure System Tray are like Windows' Auto Hide
<mrmist> Seems I don't need "alltray" though...
<Jucato> mrmist: really? nice. how did you do it?
<Jucato> MrObvious: what do you mean list of running apps? the taks bar?
<Trollinator> Hm, i almost finished building kdelibs4 .o)
<Trollinator> 96%
<Jucato> s/taks/task
<mrmist> closed the window... sorry :P
<lupine_85> nothing beats "top" :)
<pavi> is it 4.0 or 3.8 ?
<mrmist> Any way to make any app NOT appear in the Taskbar when running ?
<Jucato> pavi: Dapper is using kdelibs4...
<pavi> dapper ?
<BluesKaj> ahhh , trying to hide stuff eh ? :)
<pavi> ubuntu?
<Luke-Jr_work> remove the taskbar?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> not remove the taskbar...
<pavi> ?
<Luke-Jr_work> How do I get Wireshark/Ethereal in Kubuntu?
<mrmist> hmm.. not remove the taskbar. Just hiding Thunderbird and ONLY make it visible in the taskbar
<BluesKaj> move them into the "hidden icons" side
<Jucato> pavi: Dapper uses kdelibs4c2a
<mrmist> if you right-click a button, enter "configure Thunderbird Mail Button.."->"Application"->"Advanced Options"->"Place in system tray"
<Jucato> mrmist: ah yes.. forgot that one.
<Jucato> now I remember having to use alltray in GNOME :)
<mrmist> Jucato: But I don't want TB to appear in the taskbar
<raindog> After installing the kubuntu-desktop it has changed the intial splash/loading sequence screen.  Is there a way to retrieve the default orange/red one?
<Jucato> mrmist: right-click on the titlebar of the window > Advanced > Special Window Settings > Preferences tab > enable "Skip Taskbar" then set it to "Force" and check the box beside Force
<slow-motion> hallo
<karppa> hillo
<lupine_85> hollo
<lupine_85> ;)
<sveta> hey....who i from estland?
<bobbin> How come the strigi:/ shortcut doesn't appear in "Konqueror>Settings>Configure Konqueror>Web shortcuts"? I know strigi isn't strictly a *web* shortcut, but its format is, so why doesn't it show up there?
<weedar> Is there a faster alternative to "remote desktop connection"? Using a laptop to control a desktop, connected with wireless and wired network respectively there is some lag
<lupine_85> weedar: ssh for CLI access
<h3sp4wn> weedar: ssh portforwarding or freenx are both reasonable solutions
<h3sp4wn> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<weedar> thanks for the link h3sp4wn, I'll check it out
<weedar> lupine_85: I use ssh when I need it, but at the moment I also need a graphical interface so... :)
<will> I've been having some issues with adept recently.  I'm still new to linux.  Anyone want to help me out in that area?
<raindog> After installing the kubuntu-desktop it has changed the initial splash/loading sequence screen.  Is there a way to retrieve the default orange/red one?
<eaglehawk> anyone who can help me with sound issue
<trappist> will, eaglehawk: you'll have better luck describing the specific problem.  people don't like to volunteer to help you with a problem before they know what the problem is.
<will> word.
<will> My current problem is this error: You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<MenZa> Is it possible to drag the channels pane to the lefthand side, like in x-chat?
<will> Days ago, I was trying to install a java plugin for mozilla
<will> it downloaded and then froze during the install.  I quit it and restarted the computer.  It must be running in the background though
<introp> will: at a console, type:
<introp> ps -AH | grep adept
<introp> You should (hopefully) only see one line.
<skavenge> raindog: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<will> is that a break after AH?
<trappist> will: it's a pipe.  should be above your enter key.
<introp> space, the pipe char (shift \)
<raindog> skavenge:  that will return it to the normal gnome red/orange splash?
<introp> copy and paste from this window whenever you can.
<skavenge> raindog: if you run it in console it will let you pick which one it starts with by entering a number
<raindog> skavenge:  wow, that's reallly helpful.  :)
<skavenge> glad it helped
<will> trappist: I got...   5910 ?        00:00:05   adept
<introp> Yep.  It's running.  Hmm.
<trappist> will: sudo killall adept
<will> trappist: DONE
<introp> will: the same ps command should show no adept entries running now.
<desi> hooola
<mrmist> Ok guys... here's a hard nut... Major opcode of failed request:  134 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<desi> quiero conocer chicos guapos y inteligentes
<will> introp: bingo
<will> how do you recommend going about getting java support for mozilla.  through adept?  java website?
<will> introp: I'm still getting the same error on starting up adept
<introp> It's been quite a while since I had to set it up.  Unfortunately, I don't recall what I did.  Installing the latest java from sun was the trick, I think, but that does involve knowing what directories go where.  There must be an easier solution.
<introp> Are you running adept from the system tray, or from a console?
<will> introp: system tray
<will> introp: i'm a newbie.  still hooked to the gui
<mrmist> Major opcode of failed request:  134 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<daniloc> !seen asset
<ubotu> I last saw asset (n=tessa@adsl-68-124-17-239.dsl.lsan03.pacbell.net) 32m 20s ago, quiting: Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<introp> will: once you verify that adept isn't running again, try deleting the lock file so:
<introp> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<introp> You may also wish to see: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=473263 and/or http :// www .ubuntuforums. org/showthread.php?t=235016
<introp> Let's try that second link again: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235016
<will> introp: how do I do that
<introp> will: do which?
<will> never mind
<weedar_> h3sp4wn: thanks, freenx seems to work fine. Only problem is that it starts a new X session, instead of continuing the existig one
<h3sp4wn> weedar_: I don't think you can make it continue the existing one (but someone else may know more about it)
<will> ok I ran the command.  should I try adept again
<halfbloodprince> okay people, i gotta go
<halfbloodprince> thanks for all the help guys
<halfbloodprince> Jucato, mindspin, MitchM, lupine_25, Dr_Willis
<introp> will: Give it a spin, but the first thread I linked indicates its a problem with the java install, and you have to do a little legwork to get adept happy again.
<halfbloodprince> you guys are awesome
<halfbloodprince> introp as well
<will> k
<introp> Take care.
<halfbloodprince> will be back soon :)
<halfbloodprince> see ya
<mindspin> good luck
<halfbloodprince> thanks
<will> introp: looks like I'm going to have to do some more legwork.  I'll spend some time with those links. later.  I got to run to class.  Thanks for your help.
<parsek> amarok doesnt work: it just skips the playlist and says playlist finished and if i play over lan it crashes
<introp> Are they mp3  files, parsek?
<parsek> yes
<introp> You need to install an mp3 codec.  Let me find the wiki page on it...
<introp> (it doesn't come with the default install due to potential legal issues.)
<MenZa> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MenZa> :)
<skavenge> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<introp> Rawr.  Thanks, MenZa
<milco> 'Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,'  << what is the path of this folder
<milco> on kubuntu?
<MenZa> No worries.
<introp> milco: usually /usr/lib/mozilla, but check to make sure there are libraries there first.
<parsek> damn your fast  ^^
<milco> ahhh its
<milco> ./usr/lib/mozilla-firefox !
<lupine_85> milco: only if you're in / ?
<parsek> what word should i search the mp3 codec for amarok with adept
<skavenge> parsek: the package name is libxine-extracodecs
<milco> lupine_85: ?
<mindspin> you have multiverse to be enabled afaik
<parsek> ahh sorry you were too fast missed it at first time :D THX
<lupine_85> ./usr/lib/mozilla-firefoz
<lupine_85> ./usr/lib/mozilla-firefox, rather
<lupine_85> '.' == current directory
<daniloc> !seen asset
<falcon3> Hi, my Konqueror isn't working anymore, but it is when i'm doing "kdesu konqueror", anyone an idea? i guess it has something to do with permissions. I got the error when i changed icons and bouncing busy cursor in kcontrol. I changed it back but the problem is still there :(
<ubotu> I last saw asset (n=tessa@adsl-68-124-17-239.dsl.lsan03.pacbell.net) 50m 43s ago, quiting: Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<parsek> thx skavenge it works now but i get another more serious problem: when i play music over lan amarok crashes, what should i do
<dhq> startx dosnt work i get error screens found but no valid configuration
<dhq> DaSkreech: hi
<DaSkreech> Hello dhq
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<dhq> doin good and you
<DaSkreech> Kinda angry :)
<dhq> y ??
<dhq> Hawkwind: you there ???
<milco> DaSkreech: im still bussy with xgl :P
<TheFuzzball> hi, when I do sudo apt-get -f install kde it gives me: Depends: kdemultimedia (>= 4:3.4.3) but it is not going to be installed
<milco> gettin somewhere finally...... (near towards making a new guide..)
<DaSkreech> milco: You will be for along time
<milco> no
<milco> DaSkreech: i know what im doing :P
<DaSkreech> dhq: I'm trying to get a plone site working and i'ts being an idiot
<DaSkreech> milco: Yes but it's still amoving target as I said :)
<TheFuzzball> when I do sudo apt-get -f install I get kdemultimedia libarts1-audiofile (>= 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu5) but it is not going to be installed
<TheFuzzball> and then when I try to install libarts1-audiofile it says kdemultimedia-dev (< 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu2) but 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu5 is to be installed
<TheFuzzball> how do I fix this?
<TheFuzzball> sorry for the pasting btw :)
<milco> DaSkreech: you and ur moving target.... :D, is there a kubuntu wiki....
<dhq> DaSkreech: startx dosnt work i get error screens found but no valid configuration
<milco> then i hang it online in it....... and keep updating it
<DaSkreech> milco: Yes there is
<sebastian929> hey does anyone here know how to install unreal tournamnet on a 64 bit system?
<TheFuzzball> dhq: can't you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<dhq> TheFuzzball: i tried that still the same
<dhq> DaSkreech: any idea
<TheFuzzball> dhq: emm, I had a simelar problem with Edgy, it said No screens found, which is odd because it was displaying the message on the "screen" :)
<dhq> TheFuzzball: so what did you do
<DaSkreech> dhq: grep the Xlog for EE and paste the results
<TheFuzzball> dhq: I just reinstalled :) and it all worked :)
<dhq> reinstalled the whole edgy
<dhq> hey i am in console it is not possible to copy paste
<TheFuzzball> dhq: yea, it only takes half an hour, and I have all of my docs on a seperate Partition
<james___> whoa, anyone installed XGL?
<DaSkreech> >_< I remember that' I think Links2 can do it
<dhq> TheFuzzball: okies
<TheFuzzball> dhq: :)
<DaSkreech> dhq: No other ocmputers you can use to ssh into your box?
<eaglehawk> hello everybody..is there any good webcam software for linux
<davne> hello, someone speak spanish?
<james___> Ive just installed XGL and Compiz, and its soooooo slow
<heinkel_111> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<h3sp4wn> dhq: It is if you use screen (control A [ space space )
<TheFuzzball> anyway, does anyone know how to downgrade kdemultimedea-dev from 3.5.4-0ubuntu5 to 3.5.4-0ubuntu2?
<dhq> TheFuzzball: i am on a lonly laptop
<TheFuzzball> dhq: I am on a Laptop too :)
<h3sp4wn> TheFuzzball: Just install the lower deb from /var/cache/apt/archives (if you still have it)
<heinkel_111> anyone got some clues as to where i can find a guide concerning dual-head monitor configuration
<heinkel_111> ?
<h3sp4wn> dhq: You could also use gpm
<james___> h3sp4wn: were you talking to me?
<dhq> h3sp4wn: what is gpm
<james___> oh no
<eaglehawk> what is gpm
<h3sp4wn> !gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-21ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 201 kB, installed size 496 kB
<dhq> h3sp4wn: do you know what i can do
<TheFuzzball> h3sp4wn: I don't :(
<dhq> h3sp4wn: help me plz
<dhq> DaSkreech: startx dosnt work i get error screens found but no valid configuration
<_pete> try just putting in gui
<dhq> h3sp4wn: ^
<DaSkreech> milco: http://wiki.kubuntu.org
<eaglehawk> can anybody tell me how to use webcam in kopete
<_pete> hey does anybody here have a working rt2x00 and can they post their conf somewhere??
<_pete> not finding a lot on the serialmonkey forums
<Trollinator> eaglehawk: webcams work an MSN Messenger only
<h3sp4wn> james___: No
<Trollinator> _pete: is that a WLAN card?
<milco> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_pete> trollinator: yea
<james___> anyone installed XGL and found it really slow
<_pete> trollinator: i cant get the card to scan, im pretty sure modules are loaded proper.
<Trollinator> is it being listed in iwconfig?
<Trollinator> hm, strange
<_pete> yea its listed
<_pete> i get a crazy error, give me a min and i'll post it
<justin_> I installed kubuntu on my lappy instead of windows
<Trollinator> i don't have so much experience with WLANs, but knetworkmanager usually makes things a lot easier to configure
<graft> how come this 'zeroconf service discovery' is such a piece of crap? I can find services with avahi-discover but not through kde
<h3sp4wn> _pete: The svn version needs 2.6.17+
<h3sp4wn> dhq: gpm won't work with links2 -g anyway
<slow-motion> n8
<h3sp4wn> dhq: I have used the copy and paste functions of screen with the text mode of links with no problems
<eaglehawk> how to make webcam in kopete work..help
<TheFuzzball> does anyone have kdemultimedia-dev 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu2.deb in /var/cache/apt/archives ??
<dhq> (EE) I810(0): vm86() syscall generated signal 4.
<dhq> (EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.
<dhq> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<DaSkreech> eaglehawk: Not sure can you try in #kopete?
<dhq> DaSkreech: TheFuzzball ^
<_pete> h3sp4wn i got 2.5.17
<lupine_85> TheFuzzball: can't you download it from the repos ?
<_pete> i mean 2.6.17 sry
<h3sp4wn> _pete: And its running and working ?
<lupine_85> ? apt-get kdemultimedia-dev=4:3.5.4-0ubuntu2 ?
<_pete> h3sp4wn yea
<_pete> h3sp4wn i get this warning (sorry all im gonna cpy paste)
<_pete> Warning: Driver for device wmaster0 has been compiled with version 20
<_pete> of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 19.
<_pete> Some things may be broken...
<_pete> so that may or may not be the prob
<h3sp4wn> !info wireless-tools edgy
<ubotu> wireless-tools: Tools for manipulating Linux Wireless Extensions. In component main, is important. Version 28-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 104 kB, installed size 336 kB
<soulrider> hi everyone
<dhq> TheFuzzball: h3sp4wn  did you see the error i get
<dhq> (EE) I810(0): vm86() syscall generated signal 4.
<dhq> 01:27 < dhq> (EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.
<h3sp4wn> _pete: I have not tried rt2xx (BETA) except on edgy are you using the daily tarball or svn ?
<_pete> h3sp4wn daily
<daniloc> anybody want to help me?
<h3sp4wn> _pete: Edgy already has 2.6.17 (and the right version of wireless-tools)
<daniloc> http://localhost/jinzora2/ what is it?
<pushpop-> Edgy Rules!
<_pete> !info edgy > _pete
<ubotu> Package edgy does not exist in any distro I know
<_pete> h3sp4wn how do i get edgy?
<h3sp4wn> !ino rt2x00-source edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ino rt2x00-source edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> !info rt2x00-source edgy
<ubotu> Package rt2x00-source does not exist in edgy
<Trollinator> Sid rules.
<Trollinator> ubuntu sucks :o)
<h3sp4wn> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<lupine_85> h3sp4wn: rt2x00 is nowhere near ready for production use yet
<lupine_85> rt2400 and rt2500 are included in linux-image
<lupine_85> (but significantly out of date in dapper)
<_pete> hmm
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: I am using it with pretty decent stability - (with dscape hostapd)
<james___> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<lupine_85> h3sp4wn: which chipset?
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: pci rt2500
<_pete> so i upgraded my kernel to find out i'm screwed
<lupine_85> ah. My experience is with rt2570
<Trollinator> hm... 65% of kdebase built :)
<lupine_85> dropouts every minute or so with current CVS :(
<lupine_85> still, getting better
<h3sp4wn> That is usb for you though
<lupine_85> once I upgrade to Edgy, I'll probably start adding rt2x00 to my Ralink repo
<_pete> how can i roll back my wireless-tools?
<_pete> form v20 to 19
<lupine_85> (currently only has the legacy drivers and rutilt in)
<h3sp4wn> _pete: I think it means you need a newer wireless tools
<_pete> hmm
<Trollinator> sudo aptitude remove wireless-tool && sudo aptitude install wireless-tools=27+28pre13-1ubuntu2
* lupine_85 installed the latest version of wireless-tools recently
<lupine_85> probably quite naughty of me ;)
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: So does that mean you made deb's of it for dapper
<lupine_85> yep
<lupine_85> compiled against the major kernel permutations
<lupine_85> x86 and amd64
<eaglehawk> anybody knows how to deal with webcams
<lupine_85> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<h3sp4wn> _pete: Get the latest wireless-tools from lupine_85
<lupine_85> oh, sorry. I thought you meant the drivers
<eaglehawk> thanks
<eaglehawk> no I have the driver installed
<lupine_85> I built wireless-tools from source and copied it over the current binaries
<_pete> lupine_85 how can i get that?
<lupine_85> http://www.hpl.hp.co.uk/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html
<lupine_85> I made, then installed into /
<lupine_85> then I had to move the man files into /usr/share/man, IIRC
<h3sp4wn> _pete: add deb-src http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian unstable main contrib non-free (to /etc/apt/sources.list) then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -b source wireless-tools
<lupine_85> not recommended, btw - although it does get rid of the silly warning about wireless extensions
<TechSalvager> troll OMG windows sucks, kubuntu is awesome troll
<_pete> bah. i have nothing important on thus laptop
<lupine_85> :)
<lupine_85> building from source is probably a better idea than installing a debian package
<lupine_85> though since it's all static, it doesn't matter too much I guess
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: Building from the debian source is better than using normal source (in my experience for small packages)
<Trollinator> actually, kubuntu isn't really a good distro
<lupine_85> h3sp4wn: I prefer to avoid getting strange version numbers into the apt database
<lupine_85> Trollinator: course it isn't :)
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: I just build what I want and deal with it (apt is pretty sensible most of the time)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@dslb-088-073-212-145.pools.arcor-ip.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<lupine_85> I guess it only really matters on a dist-upgrade
<lupine_85> emerge++
<lupine_85> If compilation was fast, I'd never look back ;)
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: ever used gentoo uclibc ?
<lupine_85> no... though I do use uclibc on an embedded firewall
<lupine_85> well, firewall+router+wireless access point
<lupine_85> good times patching icmp6.h :D
<_pete> ok, i added that repo and i dont see any updates, im gonna roll back
<h3sp4wn> _pete: Which repo ?
<h3sp4wn> _pete: The debian source one ?
<h3sp4wn> _pete: sudo apt-get -b source wireless-tools (it will build the source and make deb's for you
<_pete> h3sp4wn right
<h3sp4wn> Then you can just use dpkg -i *.deb (should be ok)
<_pete> Build command 'cd wireless-tools-28 && dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc' failed.
<_pete> E: Child process failed
<alex___> does anyone know how to change the font on the gnome panels?
<h3sp4wn> _pete: complaining about dependancies ?
<_pete> no, im gonna see if the errors are arbitrary and try recompiling the modules
<h3sp4wn> _pete: do apt-get source wireless-tools (should take it from sid) to a directory somewhere - then remove the sid repo from sources.list
<h3sp4wn> then do apt-get -b source wireless-tools again (should take the ubuntu one) copy the debian/control file across to the sid one
<h3sp4wn> sudo apt-get build-dep wireless-tools
<h3sp4wn> then debuild -uc -us
<h3sp4wn> actually just take the dependancies from the control file (don't copy it all across)
<heinkel_111> do dual-head monitors need different "identifier" tags in xorg.conf, or just the screens need to have different identity?
<heinkel_111> my two monitors are equal
<matt_> just installed kubuntu - whart is default root password?
<matt_> i can't seem to su
<BonBonTheJon> matt, in ubuntu there is no password for root
<matt_> how do i su?
<heinkel_111> matt_:  you become root by using sudo
<heinkel_111> you will be prompteed for password
<BonBonTheJon> matt, you need to sudo password root
<BonBonTheJon> passwd*
<heinkel_111> sudo yourcommand
<_pete> when i apt-get build-dep wireless-tools it starts to whine about not haveing dependenciew
<_pete> s
<_pete> hmmm should i just switch to edgy?
<lupine_85> could well break your X
<BonBonTheJon> pete, edgy is still beta, you're better off with dapper
<lupine_85> TBH, building from vanilla source is starting to look like the easier option
<h3sp4wn> _pete: It definately works fine on edgy
<milco> ive inserted a 'normal' usb mouse...
<milco> should it work isntantly?
<Hawkwind> milco: What do you define as 'normal' ?
<_pete> milco: yes
<Hawkwind> milco: I just changed mice yesterday to a new Logitech MX1000 laser mouse and all I did was unplug my old one and plug this one in.  Worked instantly for me
<lupine_85> milco: normal USB mice are supported in the kernel
<lupine_85> if it all goes bad, you could use a USB->PS/2 adaptor
<lupine_85> (both my mouse and keyboard are through those, but only 'cos I'm running out of USB ports!)
<Kr4t05> Hah!
<Kr4t05> I win!
<Hawkwind> Though the chances of it going bad are probably pretty slim
<heinkel_111> can i run dual head without Xinerama?
<Hawkwind> heinkel_111: If you have Nvidia you can run TwinView
<introp> Yes, but you'll get two X desktops.  That may be good or bad.
<Hawkwind> heinkel_111: I believe Xinerama is what ATI uses
<heinkel_111> which is better..i ahve Nvidia
<Hawkwind> heinkel_111: TwinView allows you to stretch your desktop across both monitors
<Hawkwind> heinkel_111: Xinerama is as introp stated.  You'll have two seperate desktops, one on each monitor
<heinkel_111> is it in the kubuntu repositories?
<h3sp4wn> Can you have one screen showing the vt's and one showing X with any cards (and somehow move the keyboard between monitors with a key combo or something ?)
<milco> hmmm my 'normal' usb mice does not work in X
<rumix> the nvidia driver?
<mustech> hi all
<milco> i got a ps2 and a usb mouse connected
<milco> only the usb works :(
<Hawkwind> heinkel_111: The nvidia drivers are if that's what you're asking
<rumix> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<h3sp4wn> Xinerama can do both methods afaik
<mustech> i want good repository list
<milco> sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common
<milco> as well
<skavenge> how can i make kde automount my ipod?
<h3sp4wn> (I have seen xinerama stretched over 4 monitors)
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: It can, but from what I hear it's a lot more difficult than using Nvidia's TwinView
<mustech> any help?
<h3sp4wn> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mustech> thanks
<h3sp4wn> mustech: I wouldn't recommend any repository not in there (other than maybe dapper-commercial which has opera and realplayer in it (see canocials website)
<mustech> i appreciate your help
<skavenge> how can i make kde automount my ipod? is there any app that will rebuild the entire ipod structure and start from scratch?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ping
<TechSalvager> whats the name of the wine package?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I'm still napping :P
<Hawkwind> TechSalvager: wine
<Jucato> heh
<Hawkwind> !info wine
<TechSalvager> sure?
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<Jucato> abattoir is nowhere to be found
<Hawkwind> TechSalvager: Absolutely positive
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ughhhhhhh, I hope he shows up
<h3sp4wn> TechSalvager: Get the ones from wine.budget-dedicated.com
<Jucato> he better...
<TechSalvager> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<TechSalvager> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<TechSalvager> is only available from another source
<Hawkwind> Ohhh, he's not even online :(
* Jucato thinks his brain needs a full hour to kick into gear...
<Hawkwind> TechSalvager: As it just stated, it's in Universe.  Enable your repos
<TechSalvager> how to?
* __mikem wonders if wine will ever work with atleast 85% reliability
<Jucato> well, if it's any comfort, Hobbsee still ain't here, either...
<Hawkwind> TechSalvager: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Hawkwind> TechSalvager: Add that line to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> TechSalvager: Then do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<TechSalvager> hmm
<Hawkwind> __mikem: It's Windows junk, don't count on it :P
<milco> hmmmm.. is there a way to tell kde what mouse to use?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: That's even worse!
<Jucato> lol
<milco> i got a ps2/ and a usb connected - but only the ps2 works
<TechSalvager> can I start a gui editor though sudo or something?
<Hawkwind> milco: Have you restarted X after plugging in the USB mouse ?
<Hawkwind> TechSalvager: sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<introp> TechSalvager: kdesu kate <filename>
<milco> yeah tried that
<Hawkwind> TechSalvager: Replace kwrite with your favorite editor
<Hawkwind> milco: Have you looking in systemsettings or even in kcontrol ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: sudo to launch a GUI app? tsk tsk tsk :)
<Hawkwind> milco: Are you sure the USB port is good ?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ooopsss, typo :P
<milco> i checked system settings, but all i could find there was normal mouse settings
<milco> Hawkwind: the light on the mouse burns..............
<Hawkwind> TechSalvager: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list   is what you need
<Hawkwind> milco: Are you sure the mouse works other than that ?
* Hawkwind Loves his new Logitech MX1000 laser mouse he got yesterday
<Jucato> lol
<milco> Hawkwind: yes it works in other machines
<milco> ive replugged it and now it works
<Hawkwind> milco: systemsettings -> Mouse   you looked there ?
<Hawkwind> Ahhhh
<milco> usb doesnt have really good connectors
<milco> thats obvious ^^
<heinkel_111> y
<heinkel_111> sry thought that was the perfect answer to another question ;)
<BluesKaj> installed tovid and the dependencies but tovid won't run
<BluesKaj> !tovid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> 15 minutes to go, and yet no sign of the two...
<james___> anyopne got a Nvidia FX5200?
<Hawkwind> james___: I do
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: 15 minutes to go to what ? (15 minutes closer to death is all I can think of)
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Meeting
<james___> Hawkwind: do u have any problems gettin 3D accel to work?
<Jucato> in the meantime, I just realized that I don't know what model my Logitech mouse it..
<Hawkwind> james___: Absolutely not.  I'm also using TwinView(dual monitors)
<Jucato> ah there....
<Jucato> Logitech M-UV69a Optical Wheel Mouse.. Thank you KInfoCenter!
<intelikey> mmm hmmm  some startup script doesn't like a blank motd --> mv: overwrite `/etc/motd', overriding mode 0644?
<milco> i would like to connect to my server (Which runs kubuntu) now as well..
<milco> tips?
<james___> Hawkwind: hmm, did u use the driver from the NVidia site? or just nvidia-glx
<intelikey> i locked the file to see if something was over writing it,  and it is.
<Hawkwind> milco: ssh ?
<Hawkwind> james___: I use the nvidia-glx stuff currently, though I've used both
<intelikey> milco two linux boxen ?   sshd on one ssh in from the other
<milco> Hawkwind: i would like to see a whole desktop
<Hawkwind> milco: vnc or something similar
<milco> i know 22.. ; )
<milco> Hawkwind: and i know vnc
<milco> but kubuntu has something build in maybe?
<milco> krfb :/
<Hawkwind> milco: No idea.  I really have no use for that stuff
<LeeJunFan> kde supports VNC
<Hawkwind> I just use ssh to my server.  I don't need a GUI on a server box
<milco> LeeJunFan: ?
<intelikey> milco yeah ssh+tightvnc+kde
<james___> Hawkwind:  what do you get if you type "  glxinfo | grep rendering " at teh command line
<LeeJunFan> milco: kcontrol->internet & network -> Desktop Sharing
<Hawkwind> james___: Yes of course :)
<james___> what output u get?
<james___> from
<james___> glxinfo | grep rendering
<Hawkwind> direct rendering: Yes
<Hawkwind> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE2
<Hawkwind> As I stated, it says 'Yes'
<james___> mer
<james___> i just get
<james___> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<milco> LeeJunFan: what is the standard port?
<LeeJunFan> 5900
<intelikey> oh yeah i need a list of what is supposed to be in /dev/sound/   ls -l  please ?   if it's not over 10 or 12 you can msg me.  thanks in advance. :)
<milco> vnc... cool =) thanks LeeJunFan :)
<Zamboulie> my friend is trying to run folding at home
<Zamboulie> chmod +x /home/derek/Desktop/FAH504-Linux.exe  he uses that command
<james___> Hawkwind: dont supposed u could pastebucket me your xorg.conf?
<LeeJunFan> milco: yer welcome.
<james___> Hawkwind: i jsut get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<Zamboulie> but if he types ./FAH504-Linux.exe it says file not found
<milco> LeeJunFan: ok, then i have one more question :D
<milco> does kubuntu come with a client for it as well? :D
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: wasn't it you that got kicked for pm'ing an op last week?
<Hawkwind> james___: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/92
<Zamboulie> can someone help
<james___> Hawkwind: tyvm.   have u ever had this error?
<intelikey> last week ?  no.    and i don't think i've ever been kicked for pming anyone...
<Hawkwind> james___: Nope
<Jucato> yay abattoir!!
<LeeJunFan> milco: yeah. krdc
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: someone else - nvm :0
<intelikey> LeeJunFan i did get kicked one time for doing !ops when the oper thought it unnessasary  ;/
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in 5 minutes on #ubuntu-meeting
<BluesKaj> the tovid ch seems unoccupied...what's the cmd to make tovid run?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: you're off by 1 minute :)
<lupine_85> what's a kubuntu meeting when it's at home?
<lupine_85> Any point me showing up? ;)
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: for the X server being borked and requesting a topic change?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I was actually looking at the clock sitting on my desk.  My computer clock is correct
<Jucato> my computer clock is set to analog, so it's inaccurate anyway :)
<lupine_85> not fuzzy?
<lupine_85> fuzzy++
<BluesKaj> anyone here using TOVID ?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I was thinking that you pm'ed him and got kicked - if so. I was going to point out the FAQ says to go ahead an pm the staff.
<LeeJunFan> owell.
<davne> hi, i need help, my session ends unpredictable
<brandon_> I need help as to why when i go to rip a sog from a cd it says cannot make directory
<brandon_> song*
<lupine_85> brandon_: do you have permissions for wherever you're copying it to?
<davne> it comes to login screen sudenly
<brandon_> what do you mean?
<brandon_> I'm trying to copy it to my home folder
<Slayer4blind> I don't get it though
<lupine_85> permissions aren't the problem, then... no idea, sorry
<Slayer4blind> well what is the permissions thing?
<Slayer4blind> I never looked at that
<lupine_85> Slayer4blind: that was @brandon_:
<floppyh4x> Can someone help me with enabling sound in kubuntu under virtual PC ?
<intelikey> <LeeJunFan> intelikey: for the X server being borked <-- yes    sorry busy atm
<Slayer4blind> I am brandon
<lupine_85> oh, ok :)
<Slayer4blind> lol
<lupine_85> basically, the question was "do you have permission to write in the directory you're copying to"... the answer is, obviously, yes
<Slayer4blind> my name never stays like this when i reconnect to IRC
<TechSalvager> hmm my sony vaio brightness is fixed
<Slayer4blind> hmm... I don't know
<floppyh4x> I tried editing /etc/modules and adding snd-sb16 to it but when i boot my VPC he gave me an error
<earthsound> from what does adept manager generate K menu items?
<lupine_85> earthsound: .desktop files in the .deb files it installs
<lupine_85> not .desktop == no .deb
<floppyh4x> Sound server fatal error: cpu overload aborting.
<lupine_85> erm, no menu item, rather
<Slayer4blind> ummm
<earthsound> lupine_85: where is the default save location of the packages?
<h3sp4wn> floppyh4x: Is it an isa card
<Slayer4blind> why does it say cannot make directory?
<floppyh4x> yes that is what Virtual PC 2004 emulate
<lupine_85>  /var/cache/apt I think
<lupine_85> Slayer4blind: no idea, sorry
<Slayer4blind> it's aright man
<lupine_85> you have write permissions to your /home, so it must be something else
<Slayer4blind> I'll figure it out
<Slayer4blind> later
<h3sp4wn> floppyh4x: No idea about virtual pc
<floppyh4x> another question: How can i start and stop the soundserver in kubuntu?
<lupine_85> killall artsd ?
<lupine_85> then artsd &
<lupine_85> or do it in the System Settings
<lupine_85> (mine is permanently disabled ;) 0
<Jucato> no sounds then?
<floppyh4x> thank you lupine_85
<lupine_85> Jucato: I get plenty of sounds
<lupine_85> including startup and shutdown
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> just no arts?
<lupine_85> yep
<floppyh4x> h3sp4wn: I will try "modprobe sb" ;-)
<lupine_85> arts, esd, etc. annoy me
<Jucato> heh
* Jucato thought that there would be no sound without arts... silly Jucato
<h3sp4wn> floppyh4x: If its an isa you may need to add the irq=5 dma=1 io=220 (or some such)
<earthsound> lupine_85: I found a number of *.desktop files in /usr/share/applications. do I need to log out/log back in to see the latest installed packages in the k menu?
<worstenboy> hi, i've installed xubunu, is it difficult to switch to kde ?
<Jucato> earthsound: you can try typing this in Konsole to refresh the K Menu
<earthsound> apparently, of all the *.desktop files in that folder, only the last one I installed (and during my current session) isn't listed in the k menu
<Jucato> earthsound: kbuildsycoca --incremental
<earthsound> Jucato: thanks, I'll give it a try
<Jucato> earthsound: disregard the error messages that you get
<Jucato> you will only have those error messages the first type you run that command
<floppyh4x> h3sp4wn: can u help me with that :)
<earthsound> Jucato: that worked. :) thanks
<Jucato> earthsound: no problem
<h3sp4wn> floppyh4x: As I say I don't know about virtual pc
<MrObvious> hi
<floppyh4x> im sorry :)
<Kr4t05> Hey, ladies. :P
<osh_> There are ladies here? Where? I thought linux users were all late teen boys with no life. ;-)
<MuJ> I have manboobs
<Jucato> lol
* lupine_85 knows several ladies who use linux
* Jucato would like to say that the Kubuntu Community Manager is a lady...
<lupine_85> there's a community manager?
<lupine_85> organised :)
<skavenge> and has a kangaroo
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> I want to see her kangaroo... :)
<osh_> Now that has to be one of the weirdest pets ever...
<Jucato> not if you're an aussie :)
<draik> What can Kubuntu max out on with RAM?
<draik> I have 4GB, but only 3GB registers
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), , RAM: 341/3031MB, 112 proc's, 2.15min up
<h3sp4wn> draik: You may have to recompile the kernel
<osh_> Jucato: aren't those animals big dangerous fsckers?
<Jucato> heh, I wouldn't know.
<Jucato> maybe if you raise them right :)
<MuJ> damn showoff draik :|
<MuJ> gimme some of that ram
<Jucato> heh
<draik> recompile how?
<h3sp4wn> draik: high memory support change to 64gb
<draik> I set my BIOS to read dual-channel
<h3sp4wn> draik: And it detects 4gb ?
<osh_> I should probably get a sloth. That'll qualify me for the weird pets competition too. Imagine moving so seldom that algae starts growing on you... :-)
<draik> huh?
<lupine_85> draik: you should be able to do 4GB with a 32-bit CPU
<draik> I have a 32-bit CPU
<earthsound> anyone here use udftools?
<draik> its just that it only reads 3GB
<lupine_85> draik: the kernel supports 4G
<lupine_85> 4GB*
<draik> ok
<lupine_85> so something is going wrong somewhere
<draik> so why won't it read my other GB?
<lupine_85> not sure. maybe you could report a bug?
<lupine_85> I assume the BIOS/POST shows as 4GB?
<intelikey> ok maybe i'm caught up for a minute....
<TheGateKeeper> any idea how I would find out what kde modules the dev's use to build the kde desktop?
<intelikey> TheGateKeeper might look in /usr/share/doc/kde* it should be documented  i think
<zepelin> hi everyone
<TheGateKeeper> intelikey: I'll have a look thanx
<Jucato> zepelin: hi! were you able to download the Alternate Install CD?
<zepelin> Jucato: yeah!
<Jucato> zepelin: great!
<zepelin> I've downloaded it, burned it and installed it
<Jucato> zepelin: now you have installed build-essential?
<zepelin> now I have gcc, make...
<alex___> anyone know anything about changing the font color on the gnome panels?
<zepelin> all the gnu are in the CD
<Jucato> zepelin: :)
<zepelin> now I can connect to the Internet
<zepelin> many thanks for all
<Hawkwind> zepelin: Great to hear :)
<zepelin> ok, see you soon!
<Hawkwind> zepelin: See ya
<RedMAge> I just moved to Kubuntu and I would like to know how to install a printer
<Hawkwind> RedMAge: systemsettings -> Printers
<RedMAge> yes, I have gotten that far
<graft> hey, anyone know anything about zeroconf support in KDE 3.5?
<lupine_85> graft; the silly IP address thing?
<graft> the silly IP address thing? um... i mean like DNS service discovery stuff
<lupine_85> DHCP ?
<graft> no... zeroconf
<graft> it finds services on your local network
<intelikey> zeroconf tool
<graft> e.g. web servers, itunes shares, etc.
<graft> xcept it doesn't seem to work too good
<lupine_85> to me, that's the MS thing that gives you addresses in the 16?.*.*.* range
<graft> DHCP isn't an MS thing, firstly
<graft> but that's not what i mean
<lupine_85> I know :)
<lupine_85> I'm not being much help, sorry
<graft> anywho, avahi-discover finds like EVERYTHING, hundreds of services on my local network (it's a big one)
<graft> but none of 'em show up in the KDE zeroconf panel thingy, or in konqueror zeroconf:/
<graft> err, a few of them show up in konqueror, but not all of them by a long stretch
<graft> wtf is my probs?
<graft> no one here uses that shit?
<graft> dangit
<intelikey> not i
<_pete> so my desktop's wireless runs on kubuntu out of the box
<_pete> it makes me so angry that i cant get my lappy working
<graft> drop it a couple of times
<graft> that usually works
<_pete> heh.
<graft> you'll be much less angry after that
<graft> what's your laptop got inside it?
<graft> computer parts, i'm assuming
<_pete> broadcom junk
<graft> broadcom
<graft> um
<graft> like atheros thingy?
* intelikey finds the hammer to be a good anger management tool
<_pete> i dont know
<graft> what's lspci say?
<_pete> what i do know is it needs rt2x00 drivers
<_pete> and it is based on ralink 2500
<_pete> pci
<lupine_85> _pete: they're easy to get working
<_pete> yeah yeah...
<lupine_85> but if it's broadcom, then it's not
<lupine_85> bcm43xx != rt2500 though
<h3sp4wn> Broadcom is no problem with the firmware
<coreymon77> what
<coreymon77> linksys card
<h3sp4wn> on 2.6.17
<lupine_85> :)
<lupine_85> dapper's kernel has horrendously out of date wlan drivers, IMO
<coreymon77> if its ralink it works automatically
<_pete> hmm some dude told me i had broadcom when i mentioned rt2x00 so i guess i was lying
<lupine_85> lol, no. they're different
<coreymon77> rt means ralink
<_pete> cuz it is ra2500pci for sure
<lupine_85> I run a repo for getting ralink cards working., if you want the details
<_pete> for sure
<lupine_85> (the module included in the dapper kernel is a year out of date)
<lupine_85> what kernel do you run?
<MetaMorfoziS> ??????
<_pete> on my lappy - 2.6.17
<lupine_85> self-built?
<_pete> not really sure what that means....
<lupine_85> did you build the kernel yourself?
<lupine_85> or install it from somewhere?
<_pete> yea i built it myself
<_pete> did all the make install junk
<lupine_85> ok, you should have no problems building the rt2500 driver as well :)
<lupine_85> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/
<_pete> well i followed a great howto, im not that fluent in linux matters
<lupine_85> Get the rt2500 daily CVS
<_pete> ok
<TheGateKeeper_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<lupine_85> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/rt2400/rt2500-1.1.0-b4.tar.gz?download
<lupine_85> erm, no... hang on
<lupine_85> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt2500-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<lupine_85> that's it
<_pete> so skip the 2x00 and install just 2500 ... ok got it.
<lupine_85> make install is Red Hat-based, so you have to add it to /etc/modprobe.d/aliases yourself
<lupine_85> just the rt2500, yes
<_pete> ok now this i have not heard, how do i do that?
<_pete> like sudo modprobe "some other junk"
<coreymon77> lupine: i have the rt2500 card
<coreymon77> wrong
<lupine_85> coreymon77: I suppose you're running the 2.6.17 kernel as well, eh? :)
<coreymon77> mine worked out of the box
<coreymon77> so to speak
<lupine_85> _pete: you just add "alias rt2570 rausb0" to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<lupine_85> coreymon77: yes, it would do. you're using the default kernel
<coreymon77> lupine: rt2500 right
<lupine_85> but your driver is a year out of date, regardless
<lupine_85> yep
<h3sp4wn> rt2500 is pci
<h3sp4wn> it uses ra0
<_pete> mine froze on ifup otb
<lupine_85> erm, yes. Sorry
<lupine_85> alias rt2500 ra0
<lupine_85> d'oh
<coreymon77> great
<coreymon77> amazing
<lupine_85> (I use rt2570 myself)
<lupine_85> the up to date driver is much smoother
<lupine_85> I have pre-built binaries for *standard* kernels :D
<coreymon77> whose got the problem
<lupine_85> one for 2.6.17.9, but I doubt it'd work on any kernel but mine
<coreymon77> cause i know what to do
<_pete> coreymon77 i think thats me
<coreymon77> okay pete
<_pete> lemme grab my lappy and boot up
<_pete> one sec
<coreymon77> is your nickname registered on nickserv>
<coreymon77> ?
<marsol0x> Arg! Why is wireless so frustrating?
<james___> its not n00d lol
<lupine_85> "make; sudo cp rt2500.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/extra; sudo echo ""alias rt2500 ra0" >> /etc/modprobe.d/aliases; sudo depmod -a; modprobe rt2500
<shadowhywind> hi all
<lupine_85> (_pete): not hard at all :)
<_pete> coreymon77 nah.
<marsol0x> I'm having troubles getting the damn thing to connect to the network that it sees.
<lupine_85> then you can built rutilt and configure it graphically as well
<coreymon77> do you have interface ra0 yet?
<lupine_85> or just install it from "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ deb main"
<_pete> yeah otb
<coreymon77> alright
<_pete> coreymon77 yeah, i get thru the configuration just fine, but it freezes when i try to ifup
<coreymon77> pete: you dont use that
<coreymon77> use iwconfig
<_pete> lupine_85 i will get the drivers and rutilt
<coreymon77> pete
<lupine_85> _pete: you will need to build your own from source
<coreymon77> listen here
<coreymon77> i know what to do
<lupine_85> don't use my 2.6.17.9 driver whatever you do :)
<_pete> lupine_85 i know
<lupine_85> coreymon77: why settle for a sub-par driver?
<lupine_85> _pete: ok :)
<coreymon77> type in a console "sudo iwconfig ra0 essid [your essid] 
<_pete> coreymon77 k listening
<lupine_85> it *shouldn't* freeze on ifup
<coreymon77> amd if you use a key add key [your wep key
<_pete> lupine_85 i just want to get the thing on the net so i can install the drivers after lol
<lupine_85> :) k#
<_pete> ok i can do that
<coreymon77> do u have a wep key?
<_pete> yeah .... hold on ill let u know when im configured
#kubuntu 2006-09-08
<lupine_85> if you're set to broadcast your essid (on the router), a simple sudo iwlist ra0 scan often associates you automagically
<_pete> i have no results on iwlist scan
<lupine_85> are you sudo'ing it?
<_pete> coreymon i got key / essid
<_pete> lol no
<lupine_85> and are you broadcasting the essid?
<_pete> but still no results
<lupine_85> try with sudo
<_pete> and yes broadcasting essid
<lupine_85> that's not good :/
<_pete> coreymon77 what do i do next to not freeze up?
<Heinkel> I now got the dualhead working on twinview. Thanks for helping me earlier this evening!
<_pete> nah
<lupine_85> I suspect s/he's going to get you to add all the details with iwconfig manually - e.g. sudo iwconfig ra0 essid <essid>; sudo iwconfig ra0 ap <ap>; sudo iwconfig ra0 key <key>
<_pete> ap ????
<_pete> i did essid and key
<lupine_85> ap feeds the card the router's MAC address
<lupine_85> forces it to try to connect to that AP
<lupine_85> but if it's not showing up in scans, it's not looking promising
<_pete> can i use iwconfig ra0 ap any?
<lupine_85> you can
<lupine_85> but using the MAC address tends to work better
<lupine_85> do you get any useful output in dmesg, by the way?
<_pete> hmm
<lupine_85> (for key, incidentally, if it's in ASCII format you need to prefix s: to it)
<soulrider> hi
<lupine_85> hi :)
<intelikey> anyone got any idea how big /usr would need to be if you did apt-get install \*  ???
<unix_infidel> how do i check if there is any activity on specific drive node before i umount it?
<_pete> lupine_85 ok i think i made sure to do that i'll retry
<intelikey> unix_infidel lsof /dev/device  maybr
<lupine_85> intelikey: E: Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expressio
<coreymon77> well the essid and key is all i ever need
<lupine_85> coreymoon77: there are subtle differences between access points
<unix_infidel> intelikey: no, i dont think that's it.
<lupine_85> you've got to love IEEE standards :)
<coreymon77> wats ap
<lupine_85> access point
<lupine_85> you feed it the MAC address
<_pete> coreymon77 talking to me man???
<marsol0x> I'm having a problem connecting to a wireless network without manually setting the ip, netmask, gateway, etc.
<coreymon77> nope
<coreymon77> lupine
<lupine_85> marsol0x: dhclient <interface> ?
<marsol0x> Doesn't work.
<shut-> how can i change from gnome
<shut-> to a diffrent one
<lupine_85> so when you set everything manually, it works?
<marsol0x> Yes and no.
<lupine_85> (and you do have DHCP on your router?)
<marsol0x> It is much slower as a result, and so I get timed out all the time. My router does have DHCP.
<lupine_85> static IPs aren't slower than DHCP IPs
<marsol0x> I don't know then.
<lupine_85> dodgy connection?
<marsol0x> Shouldn't be. On the Windows machines it works fine.
<intelikey> lupine_85 well you could feed it something like `apt-cache search {a..z} | cut -d' ' -f3`
<coreymon77> now how do i get my sound working
<lupine_85> regarding the connecting at all thing, I think that when you issue ifconfig <interface> up, it triggers the connect
<intelikey> but you get the querry anyhow
<lupine_85> so try making it up without any IP address, then running dhclient
<marsol0x> I've noticed that dhclient use 255.255.255.255 for netmask and, but the router is set to 255.255.255.0
<marsol0x> Would that be an issue?
<marsol0x> Okay.
<lupine_85> coreymon77: no idea
<intelikey> err actually -f1 i was thinking dpkg output
<lupine_85> marsol0x: no... it's basically sending the request as a universal broadcast
<coreymon77> anyone know how to get the default creative live soundblaster cards working
<marsol0x> I see.
<marsol0x> The logs state that the router sends out a DHCPOFFER, but the network seems to miss it for some reason.
<lupine_85> intelikey: still doesn't work
<lupine_85> "The following packages have unmet dependencies."
<intelikey> so there are packages that with your repo list you can't install.   nice.
<graft> err, what distro, lupine_85?
<james___> WOW COMPIZ ROX
<james___> CUBE ROXXXORXXX
<marsol0x> What is SIOC*
<graft> yeah if you can get it to stand up for more than 10 seconds
* MetaMorfoziS bb all...
<marsol0x> Like SIOCFLAGS and such?
<lupine_85> marsol0x: quite strange. maybe try increasing the timeout
<marsol0x> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<marsol0x> DHCPOFFER from 192.168.2.1
<lupine_85> SIOCFLAGS are ioctl flags, I believe
<marsol0x> DHCPREQUEST on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<marsol0x> DHCPACK from 192.168.2.1
<marsol0x> I keep getting permission denied and operation not permitted from those.
<lupine_85> maybe sudo dhclient
<marsol0x> Same thing.
<lupine_85> graft: just kubuntu 6.10
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<marsol0x> I'm in the root shell while doing this, sudo does the same thing.
<lupine_85> true enough :)
<lupine_85> not sure what to suggest, really
<lupine_85> dodgy driver?
<intelikey> sudo from root is as useless as the tits on a boar hog.
<marsol0x> I thought I fixed that.
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> erm, I have to go now anyway
<marsol0x> Thanks for the help.
<lupine_85> np
<driz> !OFFTOPIC
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<graft> who's offtopic?
<tj_> hey i need help umm im on aim and i dont know how to setup my buddylist
<graft> you're on aim? what client are you using?
<tj_> kubuntu idk
<tj_> wat do u mean
<tj_> im linux noob
<intelikey> i'm doing cp -aR /* /proc    and noticed that a lot of the binarries in /*bin are hard links...  how much more space will it take doing the cp?  cause it's sriting each file not hardlinking them. ???   (and yes /proc has something besides ram mounted on it)
<graft> i mean what's your IM client?
<tj_> koopete
<tj_> kopete*
<graft> ah... someone else?  i don't use kopete...
<red_> graft: gaim works good
<graft> ugly ugly
<tj_> ok can sommebody else help here who has kopete's aim
<marsol0x> I think in Kopete, you just set up your AIM account, it should do the rest.
<red_> tj_: yea thats basically all you have to do with gaim as well
<justin_> is there no gui in kde to config the network?
<marsol0x> I've moved on the GAIM, though, Kopete is bulky.
<tj_> yah i have an account already
<graft> wait, intelikey, what? why to /proc?
<intelikey> mount point
<marsol0x> But I can't use it right now since my internet is being slow and I get timed out. :/
<graft> intelikey: you couldn't find a better mount point than that?
<red_> justin_: there is under system settings, and then network settings
<intelikey> graft one is as good as another as far as i'm concerned
<tj_> i need to know how to like acess my account or something to add someone to buddylist
<marsol0x> Does anyone know a lot about wireless networks and getting them to work?
<graft> err, but /proc is um, used for stuff?
<justin_> nope don't see it red_
<intelikey> not when i umount it it's not  :)
<marsol0x> tj_, it should be somewhere in the menus to add a buddy.
<Mojo_risin> hi, I'm trying to install dapper on my laptop acer aspire 1964, but can get xorg.conf right. Anyone with experience on this laptop?
<Mojo_risin> (xorg.conf of previous kubuntu release doesn't work well)
<red_> tj_: under the main start menu there should be a system settings right above the run
<Kr4t05> The ubiquity installer for Dapper keeps giving me issues when it attempts to format a partition.
<graft> what i'm curious about is will cp know not to recurse through /proc?
<tj_> oh i found it it was create new group worked
<red_> then ok
<graft> marsol0x: what's your problem?
<tj_> oh no it just gave it a folder and a name
<intelikey> graft actually i didn't want to make a base dir and proc was the only base dir that wasn't (important)  so i used it.   not that it matters why or where.
<tj_> will that work
<marsol0x> I'm trying to connect to a wireless network without having to put in the broadcast IP, IP, netmask, etc manually.
<marsol0x> It was working, and then one day it just stopped.
<root__> man I think the gui's\kde\gnome still have a long way to go compared to explorer but thats imo
<tj_> if my friend gets online will it show him even though hes a named category
<red_> marsol0x: a program called Simple Wireless Scanner is a good one for easily connecting to wireless networks
<intelikey> root__ i thought that explorer had a long way to go
<intelikey> :)
<marsol0x> I'll take a look.
<graft> and if the gods smile upon you, network manager might even work
<alagran> has anyone gotten compiz and Xgl to work with KDE?
<graft> but what are the odds of that? slim to none
<marsol0x> I see the network, but it wont connect for some reason.
<tj_> o nm i found it out thanks for ur guys help cya la8er
<graft> marsol0x: what's in your interfaces file?
<intelikey> root__ i guess it all depends on where you are "going"  :)
<marsol0x> auto lo
<marsol0x> iface lo inet loopback
<marsol0x> address 127.0.0.1
<marsol0x> netmask 255.0.0.0
<graft> err don't post it all here man
<red_> marsol0x: ive had that problem where it just wouldnt pull an ip, but if i log into windows it would work just fine
<marsol0x> auto eth0
<marsol0x> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<marsol0x> auto eth1
<graft> ...
<marsol0x> iface eth1 inet static
<marsol0x> wireless-essid belkin54g
<graft> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<marsol0x> wireless-mode managed
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: If when edgy is released kubuntu-desktop is requiring mono (then that is the end of {k}ubuntu for me)
<marsol0x> netmask 255.255.255.0
<marsol0x> address 192.168.2.24
<marsol0x> gateway 192.168.2.1
<marsol0x> mapping hotplug
<marsol0x> script grep
<marsol0x> map eth1
<marsol0x> That's the problem I'm having now.
<unix_infidel> is there anyway to tell if there's activity on a disk's device node before umounting it?
<intelikey> dat' ll' get ya kicked mersol0x
<graft> marsol0x: um, why are you defining address and gateway and netmask if you're using dhcp?
<marsol0x> Because DHCP isn't working, that's the problem.
<marsol0x> That's why I've set it manually.
<intelikey> h3sp4wn mono ?
<marsol0x> But it is super slow.
<graft> oh, static i see
<graft> shouldn't be
<graft> dhcp is no better or worse than static, for the most part
<Kr4t05> h3sp4wn: say what?
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: For running #c (.NET) code on linux
<Kr4t05> Oh, blah...
<graft> maybe people will have to make more whatsit queries
<jake1> I'm trying to find a program that can convert Binary to Decimal and Hex...... any suggestions
<jake1> * gnomefreak removes ban on jadrifter!*@67.189.*!#ubuntu-ops
<marsol0x> That's the problem. I really don't care how I connect to the router, just that it is slow now and it wasn't before, when DHCP was working.
<jake1> oops
<jake1> that last part was an accident
<jake1> sorry
<graft> ARP queries is what i meant
<jake1> Octal to Decimal would also be nice
<jake1> any suggestions?????
<intelikey> h3sp4wn if when edgy is released it's any more like M$ i wont be using it either  :)
<graft> marsol0x: that's probably some other problem, not your IP...
<jake1> google hasn't turned up much results
<root__> intelikey: one thing like copy and paste is horrid in linux distros but thats for offtopic
<marsol0x> Oy
<graft> jake1: kcalc!
<intelikey> root__ copy and paste "horrid"  what you mean ?    are you smoking crack ?
<graft> he wants persistent copy/paste buffers, maybe
<marsol0x> Does anyone know why the SIOC stuff is permission denided and not permitted for use for root?
<intelikey> root__ use the left mouse button to highlight  then the middle (or both on two button mice) to paste.
<intelikey> graft well the [ctrl] +c/v  work like in that other os as well.
<isidor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Kr4t05> BAH!
<fokuslee> hi can anyone help me?
<h3sp4wn> klipper is ok
<root__> graft: yeah
<intelikey> and the klipper  makes it possabel to have more than one paste buffer  so...
<Kr4t05> I'm trying to use the installer from the Live CD, and when it attempts to format any partition, it fails around 98%.
* B4zzA is away: Im off to work (as you should be lazy ppl :P)
<Kr4t05> I try to format with G/QtParted, and ubiquity ignores it and still decides that /dev/hda1 needs to be formatted.
* intelikey is init.  i own root.  :)
<jake1> thanks graft
<isidor> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<jake1> graft: does that also do octal to decimal?
<graft> jake1: yeah
<fokuslee> hi can anyone help me with tar?
<sebastian> hey how do i disable cool n quiet in ubuntu?
<sebastian> when i disable it in bios the system wont start
<jake1> sweet
<intelikey> rootOwnsYou i think you just havent configured kde to preform to your taste yet.   linux is not (or didn't use to be) all about "we do this this way" but rather linux is all about choices, alternatives and customization and flexability.    everyong that i know of who has given linux half a chance has switched to it permanantly.
<isidor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22870
<isidor> can anyone help me with this?^
<graft> isidor: no, that's hopeless... you should throw your computer out
<graft> most municipalities accept curbside pickup of electronics on trash days
<graft> what's your problem, j2re not installed?
<graft> that's probably for the best, you don't want java anyway
<isidor> I just need to play MP3s and it not working
<intelikey> rootOwnsYou also noteworthy; don't come to linux as a newbee thinking that because you have used windows sense 1993 that you are a computer expert and should know every thing about this new os....  it doesn't work that way.  it's easier on some one that has never seen a computer to learn linux than on that formerly mentioned attatude.   (voice of experance)
<graft> isidor: ah. that might be because of this:
<graft> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sebastian> ok im back
<sebastian> if i disable amd cool n quiet in bios then kubuntu will not boot up how can i fix this?
<graft> don't disable it?
<graft> is it kubuntu that won't boot, or does the machine simply not boot at all?
<jake1> graft: just downloaded kcalc, but i'm having trouble figuring out what i need to do to convert bin-dec-hex-octal
<Kr4t05> GAH!
<sebastian> kubuntu wont boot
<Kr4t05> That's it.
<sebastian> windows xp will boot
<graft> sebastian: what does kubuntu do?
<graft> jake1: um, enter a number with 'base' set to Dec or whatever, and then switch to Oct or whatever and it'll convert it for you
<sebastian929> graft: it gets stuck at 15.952774]  kernel panic - not syncing IO-APIC timer doesnt work! try using 'noapic' kernel parameter
<intelikey> well it looks like a full backup of my fs is successfull.  now future incrimentals should be easy.  :)
<Kr4t05> I'M GOING TO TYPE IN CAPS BECAUSE I'M JUST COOL.
<graft> sebastian929: um, try using 'noapic' kernel parameter, then
<sebastian929> graft: how do i do that
<Zamboulie> hi
<graft> what's the name of the linux image you invoke? 'Linux'? or something like that?
<graft> just invoke it with 'Linux noapic'
<sebastian929> where do i put that tho? im new to ubuntu
<sebastian929> well new to linux
<graft> um, when grub starts up you can specify what kernel you want to boot with
<graft> usually you just select from a list
<sebastian929> and there shoudl be a option with noapic?
<intelikey> graft should be /boot/vmlinuz-`uname -r`
<graft> nah nah, not like that
<graft> maybe this is just a lilo thing
<pcnostics> where can I find some starter website templates for Quanta +?
<intelikey> it's a shame i can't make a symlink that points to two inodes....
<intelikey> then venella 'eject' would spit out both cds
<Zamboulie> xgl is broken
<sebastian929> ok
<sebastian929> can someone please help me disable cool n quiet?
<intelikey> sebastian929 i'd love to... unfortunately it's newer than any on my hardware so i have nothing to go by.
<intelikey> i assume that it's a bios setting to enable cpu/fan control ?
<skavenge> how can I automount my ipod on plugin to a specified directory?
<sebastian929> yes but when i disable the bios setting
<sebastian929> kubuntu hangs on boot
<sebastian929> it starts booting up then hangs
<connyosis> sebastian929: tried to disable powernowd at bootup?
<connyosis> sebastian929: using sysv-rc-conf or something similar?
<intelikey> sebastian929 can you boot with added options  vga=1  append="noacpi verbose "   and see where it errors/panics/stalls  and give me the info  i might be able to help you
<eaglehawk> hello everybody
<pushpop-> how do you update your db for locate to pick up current files
<skavenge> sudo updatedb
<sebastian929> how do i do that intelikey?
<intelikey> sebastian929 at the grub boot screen  press [esc]    select the desired entry and perss  E   then add those to the kernel and append lines   (assuming grub)
<sebastian929> ok intelikey ill try that and ill brb
<intelikey> k
<eaglehawk> can anybody help me with sound problem
<intelikey> eaglehawk what kind of sound issue ?
<shadowhywind> hay everyone, anyone know how to get wpa_supplicant to start on startup?
<intelikey> init scripts
<intelikey> man update-rc.d
<crimsun> wpa_supplicant does start automatically if you use interfaces(5) properly
<intelikey> eaglehawk crimsun is the sound guy
<shadowhywind> i really hate to say it, man update-rc.d is a little over my head this evening,
<shadowhywind> *not the command the stuff in it*
<h3sp4wn> /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes (is all you need to know)
<shadowhywind> hehe thanks
<intelikey> shadowhywind  man interfaces   crimsun said that it's naturally started through there.
<fokuslee> relayfs is only for multicore processor rite?
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: That document tells you how to set it up from /etc/network/interfaces
<intelikey> but as a rule anything that starts at boot is via some kind of init script.   /etc/init.d/*   they in turn may use things like /etc/network/interfaces to configure the networking.
<crimsun> (/usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz is apropos, yes)
<crimsun> for edgy+1, we'll be shifting away from /etc/init.d/
<_pete> i get this error on startup: there are differances between boot sector and its backup.
<fokuslee> !BLK_DEV_TO_TRACE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BLK_DEV_TO_TRACE - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_pete> then it lists differances and says 'not automatically fixing this'
<_pete> can i get some kind of hdd repair prog?
<jake1> is there a simple KDE gui for mounting disk images
<IMEC> does xdm create new MIT-MAGIC cookies every time it starts ?
<intelikey> crimsun from /etc/init.d to ?
<intelikey> jake1 idk about a gui.   sudo mount -o loop file.img /mount/point/you/select/
<crimsun> /etc/event.d/
<crimsun> (for upstart)
<shadowhywind> does anyone know of a way of testing to see if a driver would work in 32-bit or 64-bit version...
<intelikey> i see.
<h3sp4wn> Is /etc/init.d not part of the SYSV spec ?
<intelikey> h3sp4wn i think they are moving away from sysv
<intelikey> i had heard they were tring to deperciate it
<obf213> firefox tries to open im links with gaim, i have kopete how do i change this, i looked in preference but i could find it
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: Who was ?
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: Scott has replaced /sbin/init .
<intelikey> "they" was  :)
<crimsun> it's called "upstart".
<crimsun> upstart now deprecates and will obsolete sysvinit
<intelikey> but they'll be supporting sysv for the duration of dapper.  no?
<crimsun> yes.
<gnomefreak> edgy maybe?
<gnomefreak> or did they add upstart to dapper?
<crimsun> no, dapper is released.
<gnomefreak> ooh nvm sysv
<intelikey> dapper is  lts aslo   else i wouldn't have switched to it
<crimsun> edgy+2 is when all the init stuff will be obsoleted by policy
<intelikey> also
<akarticle> does anyone know how to get the kmenu transparent?
<gnomefreak> does that mean /etc/init.d/gdm commands are gonna change?
<gnomefreak> i just learned it :(
<intelikey> gnomefreak yep
<crimsun> gnomefreak: for edgy+1, they'll begin.
<intelikey> gnomefreak but dapper is LTS   yall go on with edgy and what ever follows.  i'll skip them thanks.
<gnomefreak> intelikey: :)
<gnomefreak> i fixed 4 of my own nightmares today in edgy all works fine now
<scast> From time to time I wonder why #ubuntu has 800+ users.
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: SGI has a proper support policy (even though they are obsoleting mips they still support it until 2013)
<skavenge> how do i get kde to automount my ipod on plugin to a specific directory?
* gnomefreak gonna play with kde4base somemore later
<intelikey> scast cause everyone that uses ubuntu is in there ???
<intelikey> h3sp4wn that might be over kill.  i'm not an extreemist about that.  a new release every 3-5 years is good.  :)
<scast> intelikey: hmmm?
<scast> I see.
<intelikey> but two a year is extreem in the oppisite
<ubuntu> hola
<intelikey> my e's are too fast...
<akarticle> does anyone know how to get the kmenu transparent?
<james___> akarticle: er... install XGL?
<intelikey> i think that's why teh is oefetn missepeeld
<akarticle> james: ~_0
<intelikey> well root___ seems to have either forgoten what he was doing killed the whole box or fixed his boot error....
<obf213> it would be sweet if we could get the kmenu transparent
<obf213> or change our bootsplahes. howo is that new bootsplash proj coming along anyone know?
<obf213> splashy or w/e its called
<jake1> :-\
<intelikey> grub's usplash thing... ?    or the kdm splash screen ?
<jake1> jake@jake:~/Desktop/Downloads$ sudo mount -o loop ./ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-amd64.iso ~/Desktop
<jake1> :-\
<jake1> but yet it did not mount to my desktop
<intelikey> jake1 what error ?
<jake1> no error
<intelikey> jake1 ha ha i see the error.
<jake1> it just went to jake@jake:~/Desktop/Downloads$
<obf213> bootsplash
<intelikey> when using sudo don't add ~ it's going to mount it in root's ~
<jake1> ah
<jake1> oops
<obf213> you like the upower thing the blue kubuntu bar, they are workingon something so that we can change that
<intelikey> umount it and try again
<jake1> so how  do i unmount it
<jake1> same thing? but with unmount?
<obf213> lol i tried it a while a go splashy but it like effed up too much so i got rid of it
<intelikey> sudo mount ./ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-amd64.iso Desktop -o loop
<obf213> !splashy
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<intelikey> oh   sudo umount ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<skavenge> splashy has issues with kde for some reason i have it running fine under gnome though
<intelikey> jake1 that first ^
<obf213> skavenge major issues lol. i was scared for a moment
<intelikey> jake1  no N in umount  btw
<jake1> umount: ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-amd64.iso: not mounted
<jake1> jake:~/Desktop/Downloads$  sudo mount ./ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-amd64.iso Desktop -o loop
<jake1> mount: mount point Desktop does not exist
<intelikey> jake1 just to make sure you are in the right dir   do    'dc '
<intelikey> cd
<intelikey> cd always takes you to ~
<jake1> yea
<jake1> ok
<jake1> that might be it
<jake1> i was in ~/Desktop/Downloads
<intelikey> if the iso is there you can't mount on a subdir of the image dir
<intelikey> mount  ./blah ../ is sure to fail or do very strange things
<h3sp4wn> You can with unionfs
<jake1> jake@jake:~$  sudo mount ~/Desktop/Downloads/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternative-amd64.iso  -o loop
<jake1> mount: can't find /home/jake/Desktop/Downloads/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternative-amd64.iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<intelikey> union doesn't cover up the mount point  :)
<h3sp4wn> You use another mount point and can mount under that
<intelikey> what did i just say jake.
<jake1> they should just have a mount to desktop option when you right click
<jake1> on the .iso
<jake1> dnt use ~
<intelikey> h3sp4wn correct.  subdir isn't the propper term.  higherarchial dir maybe ?   any one something ../ <repete as needed> can reach.
<jake1> but it does not recognize /Desktop
<jake1> and you also said don't do ./Desktop
<intelikey> no i said don't do  sudo ~  it's the tild that expands to your home dir   and root's home is /root (default)  so sudo ~ is /root/  not /home/jake/
<jake1> jake@jake:~$  sudo mount ./Desktop/Downloads/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternative-amd64.iso  -o loop
<jake1> mount: can't find ./Desktop/Downloads/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternative-amd64.iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jake1> is that right
<jake1> well obviously not
<h3sp4wn> sudo echo $HOME (gives your home dir)
<intelikey> there is no mountpoint in that line
<intelikey> sudo mount  ./Desktop/Downloads/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternative-amd64.iso  -o loop ./something/
<intelikey> but not ./Desktop/
<intelikey> cause that wont work like you think.
<h3sp4wn> It will work like you think
<h3sp4wn> or he thinks
<intelikey> you have to move the .iso out of Desktop to use Desktop for the mount point
<intelikey> like he thinks   lol
<h3sp4wn> sudo mkdir -p /media/iso && sudo mount ./Desktop/Downloads/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternative-amd64.iso  -o loop /media/iso
<jake1> jake@jake:~$  sudo mount ./Desktop/Downloads/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-amd64.iso  -o loop /home/jake/Desktop/
<jake1> ./Desktop/Downloads/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-amd64.iso: No such file or directory
<jake1> jake@jake:~$
<jake1> <accidentally named it alternative the first time
<jake1> but even changing the name isn't right
<h3sp4wn> use tab completion then you can't get the name wrong
<jake1> wait......... wtf just happened
<jake1> now i dnt have access to the directory
<jake1>  i cnt open  ~/Desktop/Downloads
<jake1> why what happened?
<jake1> i didn't change privaleges
<intelikey> jake1 you mounted something on Desktop
<intelikey> duh
<jake1> is mounted on desktop
<jake1> nothing is mounted on desktop*
<jake1> not that i can see anyways
<intelikey> there is no desktop/*  except what ever is in .iso
<jake1> WTF...... why does mounting an .iso need to be so complicated
<jake1> huh???
<intelikey> i told you it wouldn't work like you thought.
<jake1> so how do i get it back?
<intelikey> anything in a dir is covered by what ever you mount on that dir.    umount it.
<jake1> nothing is mounted
<jake1> i already tried that
<intelikey> sudo umount Desktop
<jake1> ok
<jake1> i did that
<intelikey> we seem to be getting no place very quickly.     sujestion    "man mount "
<jake1> it did something since there was no error message
<jake1> but i still cnt access the folder anymore
<jake1> i had it open before just fine
<jake1> dialogue box says "Unable to enter file:///home/jake/Desktop/Downloads. You do not have access rights to this location."
<jake1> seemingly i cnt access any folder on my desktop
<jake1> wtf happened?
<red_> SUDO
<red_> u have to type SUDO
<red_> sudo
<jake1> no........ i'm talking about just clicking on the icons
<jake1> i didn't have to do this before
<red_> oh...
<red_> that does suck
<Coffeeman> hey guys I was just looking at this webpage and saw that the 5.1.0 version of ubuntu has a windows wireless drivers program and am wondering if the kubuntu version has it too
<jake1> it worked fine before i tried mounting file
<jake1> WTF
<jake1> this is so annoying
<intelikey> jake here are some commands that you need to know a little about.      man chown    man chmod    man mount    df -h    mount    ls -l     they are all apropos to this issue.       and i suspect that you still have something mounted.      mount    will confirm that.
<red_> my firefox sucks
<red_> it keeps freezing
<jake1> !pastebin
<intelikey> i know that's a lot of reading.   but at least skim them, so you know what they do.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Coffeeman> hey guys I was just looking at this webpage and saw that the 5.1.0 version of ubuntu has a windows wireless drivers program and am wondering if the kubuntu version has it too
<jake1> probably
<Coffeeman> okay thanks
<jake1> they are practically the same
<intelikey> Coffeeman ndiswarper ?
<killermach_> I moved a /home drive to from a Mandriva OS to a Kubuntu OS and now my login has a Kmenu that has a "Lost and Found" on it.. there is a BUNCH of entries in this lost and found
<Coffeeman> it didnt work the first time I tried it
<killermach_> I can not find the Lost and found by doing "cd ~ && grep -ir lost"
<jake1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22877
<jake1> there is my output to 'mount'
<killermach_> how do I find and remove/correct these "lost/found" entries on the KDE menu?
<intelikey> ./ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-amd64.iso on /home/jake/Desktop
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> congratulations you mounted it.
<intelikey> :)
<jake1> but it's not there
<jake1> it doesn't show on the desktop
<jake1> and i still cnt open any of my files
<jake1> nothing on the desktop can be accessed
<jake1> WHY?
<jake1> all i tried to do was mount the file
<intelikey> your files in Desktop/ don't exist as long as that iso is mounted on Desktop/
<intelikey> DON'T USE Desktop FOR A MOUNT POINT !
<jake1> well in OS X i can
<jake1> this is stupid
<h3sp4wn> Mount under /proc instead (lol)
<jake1> ok...... so i should umount it then
<jake1> ?
<jake1> and remount it in /proc
<intelikey>  /mnt
<jake1> or /mnt
<jake1> w/e
<h3sp4wn>  /media is what some spec or other says is best to use
<intelikey>  /media/blah    even   mkdir blah   and mount it on ./blah
<jake1> and if i mount it in a different directory will synaptic recognize it as a inserted disk
<h3sp4wn> specifying the path directly I think is easiest
<Coffeeman> can I use aircrack with ndiswrapper?
<jake1> i tried to download a couple of packages and it required me to mount it somewhere else
<h3sp4wn> jake1: use apt-cdrom (if you are just trying to use the deb's on it)
<jake1> h3sp4wn and that way i won't have to insert the CD-rom in order to download + install packages
<jake1> won't it still require me to insert the CD
<jake1> i dnt want to have to carry the CD w/ me wherever i go
<jake1> how would i umount that file now?
<jake1> ./ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-amd64.iso on /home/jake/Desktop type iso9660 (rw,loop=/dev/loop/0)
<h3sp4wn> I would just copy the deb's from the iso somewhere else and use file://
<jake1> i want to umount that file
<h3sp4wn> sudo umount /home/jake/Desktop
<jake1> ok... good that worked
<intelikey> cp them to /var/cache/apt/archives/    and you don't need to change anything  it will just use them in place of dling new ones.... unless an upgrade exists.
<jake1> now i want to be able to install packages in synaptic without inserting the dapper install CD... i have the .iso on my computer
<jake1> first i need to mount the .iso right?
<jake1> before i can copy the dev
<Admiral_Chicago> is anybody else having a problem with katapult?
<h3sp4wn> Nearly everything on the dapper install cd is installed by default
<wharf> Hi there, what program do i need in kubuntu to play mp3's
<jake1> obviously not
<_pete> !fsck > _pete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jake1> cuz it asks me to insert the CD
<jake1> such as when i tried to install alien
<timi> !mp3 >wharf
<_pete> wharf: update your amarok thru universe repositories, try to play an mp3, and amarok will update
<intelikey> jake1 it all becomes clear now.   what you really want is to remove the cdrom from the sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> jake1, open up adept and it should be the first listed
<jake1> adept?????
<intelikey> it was all for nought.
<eaglehawk> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> look though the menu at the top, look for something called "manage repositories"
<eaglehawk> edit sourcelist in /etc/apt
<_pete> hmm
<intelikey> _pete what you need to know about fsck ?
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me regarding webcam issues
<_pete> trying to figure out what is wrong with my HDD, saw a random command in a forum so decided to look it up
<jake1> eaglehawk: ok i'm in sources.list in /etc/apt via pico
<jake1> now what should i comment out
<intelikey> fsck=file system check
<_pete> i found it on man :)
<intelikey> _pete sudo apt-get install testdisk
<_pete> intelikey ok ty
<eaglehawk> first entry of cdrom..put a # there to ignore it just like the comments written where there is ## you just put one hash here
<jake1> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06.1 _Dapper Drake_ - Release amd64 (20060807.1)] / dapper main restricted
<jake1> ?
<eaglehawk> yes
<eaglehawk> put a hash before deb and give one space
<Coffeeman> hey question if I have a .deb folder how do I install it in konsole
<intelikey> _pete testdisk is pretty good at finding and fixing borked partition/fs's   but nothing is perfect so use with caution.
<intelikey> jake1 yes.
<jake1> ok i did that
<jake1> and saved
<danpwn> hey all - first time linux user here
<intelikey> you need to update the database
<jake1> relaunched Synaptic and tried to install 'alien'
<intelikey> sudo apt-get update
<fildo> mornin ppl
<jake1> and got the same message
<jake1> it's night here fildo
<jake1> oh
<jake1> ok
<fildo> lol . where is ya mate
<h3sp4wn> What do you need alien for ? (It quite easily can mess up your system)
<fildo> 10:40am . n just rocking outta bed on a friday . the night will be good sincei  have the day off
<pierreth> is it possible to write a script to activate an application
<intelikey> close the gui package manager or use it to update....
<danpwn> can anyone walk me though how to get my extra mouse buttons working for navigating konqueror?
<pierreth> danpwn: i was unable to do it for my own mouse
<_pete> intelikey hmmm will the mbr function fix my boot prob maybe? error = differances between boot sector and backup
<jake1> h3sp4wn to install some .rpms
<eaglehawk> also do now apt-get update
<danpwn> oh. thats kinda sucky
<jake1> fildo: USA
<Coffeeman> hey question if I have a .deb folder how do I install it in konsole
<danpwn> no one makes drivers for an MX700 to make side buttons work?
<fildo> jake1: crikey mate.
<jake1> damn austrailians
<eaglehawk> cannot install .deb folder you donnot get it
<h3sp4wn> jake1: Get deb's - what is the program
<eaglehawk> .deb folder is not binary
<jake1> how do you feel about about Steve Irwin?
<h3sp4wn> a .deb is an ar archive
<intelikey> _pete ;/   i'd need more info.   what prezactly is the issue and some specs from things like  fdisk -l  cat /boot/grub/menu.lst & device.map   maybe   lets start with "what is the problem?"
<Coffeeman> file*
<fildo> one crazy ass mother fucker that should of been taken by a croc . instead of a stingray
<eaglehawk> binary debian package is .deb
<_pete> intelikey when i boot i get a message that says there is an error: there are differances between the boot sector and backup
<maltaethiron> !seen Ztem
<ubotu> I haven't seen ztem recently
<jake1> h3sp4wn Phoenix Object Basic
<eaglehawk> can only be installed with dpkg -i whateverthename.deb
<jake1> is the program
<jake1> it's an .rpm file
<_pete> intelikey i have not noticed any problems as a result of this beyond the error being reported, but i figure i dont know enough to decide whether or not that problem needs to be fixed
<intelikey> _pete hmmm   not sure either.  when you boot linux or other os's  ?
<h3sp4wn> jake1: Can you get it as a .tar.gz ?
<_pete> linux
<sugarpill> Hello all, I am trying to install mplayer.. and im having some problems... could anyone point me in the right direction... here is what im getting http://pastebin.ca/163885
<jake1> if i could i would
<pierreth> can i activate a window with a script?
<jake1> all .rpms
<jake1> really i'm hoping it will run on my machine
<jake1> it may be the 32-bit
<jake1> and i still have yet to get chroot
<jake1> i dnt know how to get that installed
<intelikey> _pete i think i'd run 'testdisk' and let it search for things but not commit any changes to disk.   see what it finds.    that's a reasonable starting point.
<jake1> WTF
<jake1> it still is asking for the CD
<jake1> to install that one Package
<jake1> how do i do this without using the CD
<h3sp4wn> have you run sudo apt-get update ?
<jake1> yes i have
<fildo> lol
<jake1> quiet a few times
<fildo> # he cd out ?
<jake1> yep
<intelikey> jake1 and you have no mention of  'deb cdrom*' in your /etc/apt/sources.list now ?
<_pete> intelikey when i tell it to run a test, it comes up with an error right away and asks me if i would like to proceed
<intelikey> _pete what error ?
<_pete> intelikey warning: bad starting sector
<h3sp4wn> jake1: pastebin the output of ``grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list''
<_pete> intelikey and..      check_FAT incorrect size of partition
<_pete> intelikey warning says the CHS and LBA don't match (whatever that means.....)
<jake1> wait... i missed two 'deb cdrom*' thingys
<jake1> hehe
<jake1> commented them out now
<intelikey> _pete yep i'd say you have a problem in the mbr    if you would make sure you have every thing important backed up   i'd fix that with that app.   assuming it will fix it.   (hoping it's not a bad sector/badblock)
<_pete> intelikey k i'll do it on my lappy to (it has the same problem)
<jake1> yay...... success
<jake1> god bless america
<jake1> fildo: so about that steve irwin character?
<jake1> what you think?
<eaglehawk> god bless you jake1
<_pete> intelikey ahahah i think i lost everything....
<_pete> intelikey oops
<intelikey> _pete not likely.  keep going.
<jake1> hey what happened to my battery monitor in my system tray
<_pete> i run testdisk and it says no harddrive found
<intelikey> no hd ?
<intelikey> sudo
<_pete> ummm ok
<_pete> whew. ok
<_pete> rofl i thought i nuked everything
<intelikey> this is linux.  if you tell it to nuke it will nuke... but i didn't think you had.
<_pete> wow man i dont think i should be messing with this prog
<_pete> it is telling me to set partition types for each partition: windows, linux and swap
<_pete> default is delete...........
<jake1> how do i restart the panel?
<Telroth`> hold on
<Telroth`> jake1, "kicker" on the command line
<Telroth`> _pete, what program are you using?
<intelikey> sudo killall kicker && kicker
<_pete> telroth' testdisk
<intelikey> restart ^
<Telroth`> and what is your goal for the drive?
<Telroth`> intelikey, you are correct
<intelikey> Telroth` mbr is borked
<Telroth`> oh
<_pete> telroth' when i boot linux it gives me an error
<Telroth`> sudo grub-install
<Telroth`> ;)
<_pete> doesnt seem to affect anything, but i dont think i would notice anyway
<Telroth`> err, sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<intelikey> Telroth` but it's concerning partition tables   not just the grub app.
<Telroth`> or whatever your drive is
<Telroth`> OH his partition tables are gone?
<_pete> hmm i wouldnt know but i am pretty sure grub works
<jake1> ok....... why cnt i see my battery meter
<intelikey> <_pete> intelikey warning: bad starting sector   <_pete> intelikey and..      check_FAT incorrect size of partition  <_pete> intelikey warning says the CHS and LBA don't match
<jake1> it exists there
<jake1> cuz i can move my mouse over it and it tells me the time left
<jake1> but it's nice to be able to see the icon
<intelikey> Telroth` ^  a repost for you.
<_pete> intelikey yeah that was when i was running testdisk as non-sudo
<Telroth`> is the data accessable on the drive?
<_pete> telroth' yea i can get to it all
<Telroth`> ok
<Telroth`> do you have a drive you can back it all up to?
<_pete> the problem is that the boot record doesnt match the backup, thats what it says when linux starts loading
<_pete> i dont have anything worth backing up
<Telroth`> kk
<Telroth`> sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<Telroth`> type v
<Telroth`> see what it says
<intelikey> i am suspecting that the fat's are mismatched on the vfat partition.  and the mbr has "maybe" a bad number for partition size in it.    so i sujested  'testdisk'
<intelikey> Telroth` unless hda is a filesystem  wont that fail ?
<Telroth`> hda is a drive.
<_pete> dude are u sure formatting will help?
<Telroth`> hda1 is a partition
<intelikey> oh n,
<Telroth`> _pete, i'm not formatting
<intelikey> i mis read.
<matt__`> i am on a fresh install of kubuntu and trying to checkout a repo - but it won't work. I enter my password (i am 100% sure the password is correct), and it just keeps asking me to enter it again. and ideas what might be going on? It works fine on two other machines (windows and gentoo), so I am thinking maybe it has something to do with ubuntu?
<_pete> i get the same error on my laptop as my desktop
<Telroth`> the 'v' command in fdisk verifies the partition table
<_pete> ok
<Telroth`> and don't use fat32 if you can help it
<intelikey> i read you as saying fsck  not fdisk.
<Telroth`> stick with ext3, reiserfs, or even ntfs
<intelikey> ntfs over vfat ????   hmm  linux fully supports vfat but not ntfs....
<user_> !!fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<_pete> according to fdisk::
<_pete> aww man i dont want to paste a bunch
<Telroth`> intelikey, i know, but i've been using ntfs write for several years
<Telroth`> _pete, nomorepasting.com
<pushpop> Hello all, I am trying to install mplayer.. and im having some problems... could anyone point me in the right direction... here is what im getting http://pastebin.ca/163885
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<user_> !!mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<intelikey> !mplayer > pushpop
<Telroth`> pushpop, is there any reason you need mplayer specifically?
<Telroth`> try kmplayer first
<Telroth`> then look into kaffeine
<Telroth`> those are what i recommend
<Telroth`> i know kaffeine installs
<intelikey> or even vlc
<Telroth`> it'll play any audio or video codecs that are installed, and it plays dvds
<pushpop> Telroth: for MythTV
<h3sp4wn> mplayer can play almost anything though
<user_> then download xine allwin32codecs
<_pete> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=68315
<jake1> is there a particular reason why an executable file wouldn't run on ubuntu
<jake1> i extracted the rpm
<Telroth`> uh
<jake1> and i found the executable
<Telroth`> because the libraries aren't installed
<jake1> it's for Linux
<Telroth`> jake1,
<Telroth`> sudo apt-get install alien
<user_> strace -eopen ./file
<intelikey> _pete you sure you got the right url ?
<Telroth`> then alien --to-deb myfile.rpm
<Telroth`> then dpkg -i myfile.deb
<Telroth`> err
<Telroth`> then sudo dpkg -i myfile.deb
<_pete> intelikey yeah
<jake1> Telroth i have installed alien
<jake1> ah i see
<user_> !!radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<user_> !!ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_pete> intelikey that's everything it says after i type the command:
<_pete> fdisk /dev/hda -v
<Telroth`> no _pete
<_pete>  awww nm
<Telroth`> sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<Telroth`> after it opens
<_pete> okokokok
<Telroth`> type 'v' and hit enter at fdisk's command prompt
<_pete> 5227 unallocated sectors
<Telroth`> that's all it says?
<jake1> ummm.......
<_pete> yup thats it
<Telroth`> try 'p', see if that prints all your partitions correctly
<intelikey> hehhe all i get for that is  62 unallocated sectors....   i feel cheeted.
<_pete> Telroth' no it doesnt
<Telroth`> intelikey, because you're using more of your harddrive?
<jake1> anyone know of a program that i can use as a replacement for Microsoft Visual BASIC that will run in Linux
<jake1> ?
<_pete> Telroth' i should have 3, windows swap and linux
<Telroth`> jake1, apt-get install mono
<intelikey> Telroth` :)
<Telroth`> jake1, apt-get install mono-develop
<_pete> Telroth' it has 4. one extended
<Telroth`> (if you need a ms visual studio replacement as well)
<jake1> indeed
<jake1> wow...... linux does have quiet alot of replacements for m$ applications
<Telroth`> _pete, as long as it boots it'll be ok
<jake1> telroth` do you know if the interface is similar
<jake1> ?
<_pete> k cool ty man
<charito> huhu, my amarok doesnt play mp3 and wma, what am i doin wrong
<Telroth`> jake1, i've never actually gotten it working
<jake1> oh
<Telroth`> charito, where are the files?
<h3sp4wn> jake1: I would never use mono
<intelikey> _pete :)
<charito> windows slice
<jake1> well then..... i dnt see how i am going to get it working myself
<charito> but mounted properly
<Telroth`> jake1, mono-develop didn't work on my last system
<Telroth`> but i haven't tried it on kubuntu
<Telroth`> so it might work
<jake1> h3sp4wn: i am taking VB in school
<h3sp4wn> jake1: There is a program called kylix which is pretty visual basic like (but based on delphi)
<Telroth`> charito, make sure your user has read priviledges
<h3sp4wn> jake1: mono is C#
<jake1> well......
<h3sp4wn> jake1: I thought anyway
<Telroth`> h3sp4wn, no
<jake1> is there a way to program in BASIC
<jake1> ?
<Telroth`> h3sp4wn, it does vb.net as well
<jake1> i need to be able keep up with my class
<intelikey> some how i still doubt that over half of petes hd is unused...
<h3sp4wn> Telroth`: So with mono-develop you can write visual basic code ?
* intelikey *shurgs*
<charito> mounted in fstab like /dev /path vfat default,auto 0 0
<Telroth`> I haven't actually gotten mono-develop installed on my last distro, and i haven't attempted on this one yet
<Telroth`> charito, add umask=000 after auto
<Telroth`> err
<Telroth`> it's vfat
<Telroth`> ncm
<Telroth`> *nvm
<jake1> can't find package mono-develop
<jake1> :-
<jake1> :-\
<jake1> *
<h3sp4wn> If you want .NET I would say use windows
<intelikey> umask works for vfat
<pushpop> How do you enable a application to load when X starts?
<Telroth`> make sure you have multiverse and universe enabled
<jake1> i have enabled
<Telroth`> h3sp4wn, mono runs the programs fine i know
<Telroth`> and it also compiles vb.net programs fine
<jake1> all of them
<Telroth`> i haven't tested mono-develop yet though
<Telroth`> let me install it
<intelikey> but dmask and fmask are more percise
<charito> but xxms tells me to load the snddriver propery, it doesnt work too... but i can play CDs
<h3sp4wn> Telroth`: The only mono apps I have used are dog slow
<h3sp4wn> Telroth`: And use loads of memory
<intelikey> well i don't.  i use 32m of ram.
<Telroth`> h3sp4wn, i do have to admit i've never checked those stats
<jake1> wait ...... i dnt know how to tell if i have multiverse installed
<Telroth`> jake1, package name is "monodevelop", no dash
<Telroth`> my bad
<jake1> oh
<Telroth`> bbl dinner
<h3sp4wn> Is there any distro that refuses to use mono on principle ?
<jake1> sweet
<Telroth`> no h3sp4wn
<jake1> as long as i can code BASIC i'm all set
<jake1> pretty much
<Telroth`> the principle of linux is to be the most compatable OS out there
<jake1> i would still like to get WINE to work
<Telroth`> which means they support mono
<Telroth`> and windows ports
<jake1> but i haven't been able to get chroot to work
<Telroth`> and windows api translations
<intelikey> h3sp4wn could be.  one of the more obscure ones....   or you could start one.   if you do refuse perl too  :)
<Telroth`> jake1, don't need chroot with wine
<Telroth`> wine does it's own chroot
<Telroth`> just wine <path to exe file>
<intelikey> 64bit
<jake1> Telroth`: i'm on 64bit
<Telroth`> oh, can't help there.
<Telroth`> bbl guys
<intelikey> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<intelikey> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<jake1> actually i tried that site
<charito> if i run sudo apt-get isntall xmms for example, xmms and all its dependencies will be installed?
<jake1> i got as far as the first step under "Setting up your chroot with debootstrap"
<jake1> but then it didn't work
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: I like perl (you can do alot with small amounts of typing) don't like python though
<jake1> and no one in here or ubuntu could help me
<intelikey> if you have the disk for it you could install both the 64 and the 32 then boot the 32 within the 64 vmware
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: I don't think perl should be in the base system of any distro though
<intelikey> h3sp4wn ok.  python then.   i just hate that *buntu demand perl and python both be installed.
<jake1> does WINE do full screen emulation?
<intelikey> sentiments h3sp4wn
<intelikey> wine is wine is not an emulator
<intelikey> so no
<nnn0> :)
<intelikey> wine is an api
<nnn0> more a compatibility layer
<jake1> oh
<jake1> i see
<Kr4t05> It pains me to confess.
<james___> omg i totally love xgl, and compiz
<james___> i heard windows vista have copied it
<Kr4t05> I am not a Fedora user. (But, I'll still hang around here. :D )
<Kr4t05> now*
<jake1> well i would love to get it to work on my 64-bit system if anyone is able to assist me with the directions on that wiki site
<james___> it actually went pretty straight forward for m
<james___> e
<intelikey> yeah eye candy is sweet to the eye but it will rot the eyes teeth out.....
<james___> yep, it makes me feel a litte dizzy
<james___> eps the wobble thing
<james___> i like the cube desktop tho
<Knightlust> CC45 D51F B428 8C98 011C 0138 3D0D 1DE9 EDE9 C473
<intelikey> Kr4t05 ssshh  mussent  ever mention another distro in here.  they get jelious.
<Knightlust> ooops, sorry
<Knightlust> pasted in the wrong window
<Kr4t05> intelikey, rofl. Okay.
<intelikey> :)
* intelikey pets his mandrake.....
<intelikey> slackware too
<h3sp4wn> I was contenplating slackware (would use bsd if my soundcard worked properly in it)
<Coffeeman> okay I have a .deb binary file how do I install it using konsole
<intelikey> dpkg -i
<h3sp4wn> Coffeeman: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Kr4t05> Coffeeman, you could right click and select Package Manager. :P
<intelikey> or you could use mc  select it hit enter and execute the install script inside the .deb  :)
<jake1> wats the directions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot mean when it says "Then append this line in /etc/dchroot.conf
<jake1> below that it says 'mychroot /var/chroot
<jake1> does append mean add ?
<intelikey> means add it yes
<jake1> ok
<jake1> good
<jake1> that's what i did
<Coffeeman> how do i check teh state of ndiswrapper using konsole
<jake1> intelikey could you take a look at Setting up your chroot with debootstrap on that wiki
<jake1> and help me figure out that direction
<jake1> the first step
<intelikey> url ?
<jake1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<intelikey> nm
<jake1> oh
<jake1> lol
<jake1> now i'm using dapper
<jake1> so i replace breezy with dapper
<jake1> and then i type  sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 dapper /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ --arch i386'
<jake1> is that right?
<jake1> am i typing that command in right...if i want to run WINE on my 64-bit system
<intelikey> buildd may need inturpreted.
<intelikey> i.e. /var/chroot   or something like that.
<jake1> i type it in just like that and i get 'E: No such script: --arch
<jake1> "
<h3sp4wn> you have --arch i386 twice
<jake1> it told me to add it to the command line that they wrote if i want a 32-bit chroot on amd64
<jake1> they wrote " sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 breezy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
<intelikey> ooops modem reset
<h3sp4wn> You wouldn't use --arch i386 twice I wouldn't have thought
<jake1> well i'll try it both ways and see what happens
<jake1> oooo...... wait
<jake1> that looks like it is working
<jake1> i'll brb... gotta check my hotdogs
<intelikey> jake1 it says to change the breezy to dapper or what ever you have.
<intelikey> did you do that?
<larson9999> Teen's captor used C64 computer <=== giving us a bad rap
<jake1> yea i did
<jake1> i changed it to dapper
<intelikey> :)
<jake1> it looks like it is working now
<jake1> i removed the extra --arch i386 at the end of the command line
<jake1> the directions are a little misleading
<intelikey> you can edit them
<intelikey> help others
<jake1> ok......  now i'm a little lost
<intelikey> give back to the community that has given you so (much ?)
<jake1> it finished
<jake1> looks successful
<intelikey> next step
<jake1> first it mentions 'depending on the given additional options (in square brackets,) debootstrap will build a chroot for the given architecture and variant.'
<jake1> but what brackets?
<jake1> i dnt want to ignore that step
<jake1> i want to understand what i just did
<jake1> i'll continue on to make it work without root
<intelikey> if i stood under that, it means there are options that could have been used there.    but that wiki does need a face lift indeed.
<jake1> ah
<jake1> ok...
<jake1> now i'll run the next command
<jake1> or well commands
<jake1> i dnt understand how this will help me to run wine on my x86_64
<jake1> but...
<jake1> ppl have told me that chroot is what i need to do such a thing
<intelikey> you will be running it on i386  that's how.
<jake1> ummm... whats it mean to do the following right after debootstrap.....
<pushpop> Could anyone tell me how to mount a directory on 1 ubuntu machine to another remote computer in the same network?
<jake1> the last output after the previous step was "I:  Base system installed successfully."
<intelikey> see it's not that the hardware can't run it.  it's that the 64 bit os does not support it.    so you will run a 32bit shell within the running 64bit system and in that shell "chroot" wine can run.
<jake1> does doing it like that slow it down?
<intelikey> idk  i don't own a k8  :)
<intelikey> wish i did.  but not enough to buy one yet
<jake1> it was cheaper than an intel machine
<jake1> that is why i got this
<jake1> the whole laptop cost me $600
<jake1> sudo sed -i s/dapper/breezy/g /var/chroot/etc/apt/sources.list #point apt-get to the right release
<intelikey> pushpop nfs question....   i'm kinda network illiterate but maybe someone else can...
<jake1> i assume i ignore the # in the second part
<pushpop> =)
<jake1> i dnt even know what that means to point apt-get to the right release
<jake1> any ideas what that means?
<lexinc> apt-get is a package manager
<lexinc> you type apt-get then type help
<satafterh> any one have a good source list, mine got messed up
<lexinc> i haven't used it
<intelikey> jake1 you mean like in the "sudo cp /etc/hosts /var/chroot/etc/ # avoid sudo warnings when it tries..."  line   the # will cause the shell to ignore the remainder of the line.  so if you copy and paste it wont matter.   if you type just stop at the # and save the key strokes
<Hawkwind> !easysource > satafterh
<Telroth`> back
<jake1> intelikey: but how do i know if my apt-get is pointed at the right release?
<jake1> what would be the right release for me ?
<intelikey> you use dapper ?
<jake1> yea
<intelikey> you built the chroot for dapper ?
<Hawkwind> Then look to see it has 'dapper' in the sources.list
<jake1> yep
<jake1> oh
<intelikey> apt is pointed in the right dirrection.
<Telroth`> jake1, if you look in sources.list
<Telroth`> it'll be deb <url> dapper main
<Telroth`> or deb-src <url> dapper main
<jake1>  sudo sed -i s/dapper/breezy/g /var/chroot/etc/apt/sources.list
<jake1> this has breezy in the command
<Telroth`> universe or multiverse might follow main
<jake1> but also dapper
<jake1> it says to point this at the right release
<jake1> or at least it seems to
<jake1> say that
<intelikey> jake1 you built it right you don't need to change it...
<jake1> i think he is using breezy though and not dapper
<jake1> cuz in the previous command he made a point in telling me to change breezy to dapper or whatever release i am using
<jake1> i'm building it for dapper
<intelikey> jake1 yes and if you read prior to that you would see that the instructions are also for running a chrooted breezy on a dapper system   which you are not doing...
<justin_> I apt-get installed some of the sony vaio utils for laptops yet after reboot they no longer work
<justin_> any ideas?
<jake1> huh?
<intelikey> i seem to be confusing you.   i'll hush.
<jake1> only that last bit confused me
<Telroth`> jake1, do you want the chroot to have dapper or breezy?
<jake1> well.... what's the difference
<jake1> will it matter really?
<Telroth`> dapper has more recent files i think
<jake1> i believe i told it dapper
<jake1> which is what i want
<Telroth`> ok
<jake1> but he's building it for breezy i think
<Telroth`> that command you posted earlier sets the chroot up for breezy
<jake1> i changed breezy to dapper when i typed it in
<Telroth`> what are you using the chroot for?
<jake1>  sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 dapper /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<intelikey> jake as long as the system and the sources.list are  ==  you are good to go.
<jake1> is what i wrote
<jake1> i'm using it primarily to run WINE
<jake1> on my 64-bit
<Telroth`> and wine doesn't run under a 64 system?
<jake1> no
<jake1> not without chroot
<Telroth`> oh
<Telroth`> ok
<jake1> intelikey: how do i determine if they are?
<intelikey> yes and the /var/chroot/etc/apt/sources.list should have all 'dapper' and no 'breezy' in it.
<intelikey> you can check if you like.
* Telroth` is going to not get in on this, as he has no 64 bit systems
* Telroth` will bbl, shower
<Coffeeman> okay I need help I installed ndiswrapper, I installed ndisgtk, and when I try to open it from my system tray it doesnt open
<jake1> after i paste "sudo sed -i s/dapper/breezy/g /var/chroot/etc/apt/sources.list"
<jake1> and run that command
<jake1> i should check right?
<matt_> is there something that resets /etc/resolv.conf? I modify it, but when i reboot it changes back
<Coffeeman> wait with ndsiwrapper I put my .inf file in and it said invalid
<intelikey> if you run that command it will change all dapper to breezy in that file.   thus mess it up for you.
<intelikey> so if you ran it yes check.
<jake1> ok...... crap
<jake1> that's what i was asking basically
<jake1> if that was meant for building a breezy system
<jake1> which is what i thought he was doing
<eaglehawk> ubotu
<intelikey> sed is an inline editor  it can but used both ways.
<intelikey> "sudo sed -i s/breezy/dapper/g /var/chroot/etc/apt/sources.list"
<lexinc> does anyone know where the source for the kernel is?
<jake1> damn...... no it made it to breezy
<jake1> so how do i turn it to dapper now
<intelikey> "sudo sed -i s/breezy/dapper/g /var/chroot/etc/apt/sources.list"
<intelikey> sed is an inline editor  it can but used both ways.
<jake1> oh
<jake1> hehe
<h3sp4wn> matt_: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<jake1> ok there we go
<h3sp4wn> matt_: #prepend domain-name-servers (unhash that line and edit as suitable)
<jake1>  locale-gen en_GB.UTF-8  # or your preferred locale
<jake1>  tzconfig  #Configure and use our local time instead of UTC
<jake1> i dnt have to use tzconfig if i replace 'UTF' with 'EST' right?
<jake1> since est is my local timezone
<intelikey> echo bob | sed 's/b/l/g'
<intelikey> right
<zblach> hey dudes. how can I associate mp3 and m3u with xmms by default?
<intelikey> prefered applications ?
<jake1> intelikey: the last bit only applies if i live outside the US right?
<jake1> he seems to be setting it up in Great Britain
<jake1> i tried to write it as "locale-gen en_US.EST-8
<intelikey> jake1 yup
<zblach> intelikey: yeah
<jake1> it says "Error: 'en_US.EST-8' is not a supported language or locale
<jake1> "
<jake1> which umm.... is not good
<jake1> i speak US
<jake1> not GB
<crimsun> en_US.EST-8 is invalid
<intelikey> jake1 drop   .EST-8
<jake1> i am well aware of that crimsun
<jake1> hence my problem
<crimsun> if you know it's invalid, why are you passing it to locale-gen(8)?
<jake1> so it becomes 'en_US.UTF-8' or 'en_US'
<intelikey> 'en_US
<jake1> crimsun: i was aware it was invalid after i wrote it and pasted it in here
<crimsun> then use either en_US.UTF-8 or en_US
<jake1> isn't UTF a timezone?
<crimsun> locale-gen(8) accepts a whitespace-delimited list of first-column entries in /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED
<crimsun> UTF is a format
<jake1> ohhhhhhhhh
<crimsun> UTF-8 is an encoding for said format
<jake1> he's confusing
<Coffeeman> im trying to gert linuxant wireless card program to work i signed up for a thirty day trial but it doesnt give me a downloadble version I cant burn to a CD and put on my laptop
<jake1> the guy who wrote this wiki
<intelikey> that wiki does need a face lift indeed.
<crimsun> use tzconfig(8) if you want to set the timezone
<jake1> ok
<jake1> got that set up
<jake1> now do i want to build a Debian chroot?
<intelikey> no
<jake1> what is that?
<intelikey> another os
<jake1> i know that much
<jake1> but If you want to build a Debian chroot on an Ubuntu system you need to point it at a Debian archive
<jake1> why would anyone want to do that?
<intelikey> idk.
<justin_>            is there some wine gui config package?
<intelikey> /j #winehq
<h3sp4wn> jake1: Debian has newer packages - and usually they perform better
<jake1> so do i want that h3sp4wn?
<jake1> would that be better?
<justin_> intelikey: in teh repos I mean
<jake1> or will that interfere with ubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> jake1: Probably wouldn't make much difference - but it would take up 1/3 of the diskspace for the debootstrap
<Shadowhywind> hi all again
<jake1> ah
<jake1> so no
<jake1> not worth it
<jake1> basically
<Shadowhywind> does anyone know of a way to check to see if a driver is 32 or 64-bit version?
<intelikey> file blah
<intelikey> ?
<jake1> ok.... now i want to be able to run it as non-root
<jake1> what's it mean to fix the user and root password?
<madhatter_> what does it mean if i request an install in adept and it says break???
<jake1> or do i even care if i run it as root or not?
<jake1> that won't interfere with me running WINE will it?
<jake1> or even running other i386 packages right?
<h3sp4wn> jake1: You probably want to setup dchroot or schroot
<Shadowhywind> quick question, anyone running edgy yet?
<madhatter_> wouldn't work on my machine
<jake1> h3sp4wn i am setting up dchroot right now
<jake1> that is what i am talking about
<h3sp4wn> So why would it need to be run as root ?
<Shadowhywind> what kind of problems did you have madhatter?
<jake1> i dunno
<jake1> these are just the wiki
<jake1> read it
<jake1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<h3sp4wn> jake1: I don't need to read it I know how to do that
<jake1> i am at Setting up a dchroot (non-root) environment
<jake1> but i'm not sure how to properly set it up
<h3sp4wn> make sure you have setup the bind's in /etc/fstab
<jake1> that's next
<h3sp4wn> make sure you have at least /etc/passwd /etc/shadow /etc/group /etc/sudoers /etc/resolv.conf copied to the chroot
<jake1> sudo cp /etc/hosts /var/chroot/etc/ # avoid sudo warnings when it tries to resolve the chroot's hostname
<jake1> what's that mean
<jake1> how does one avoid a sudo warning
<jake1> ?
<intelikey> by     "sudo cp /etc/hosts /var/chroot/etc/"
<jake1> ah
<jake1> ic
<intelikey> i told you everything after # is a comment
<zblach> where can I find nice korganizer plugins?
<james___> zblach: google
<james___> ?
<jake1> sudo editor /etc/fstab
<jake1> doesn't work
<james___> what do u wanna do jake1
<jake1> i'm setting up dchroot
<intelikey> entrupret "editor"
<james___> kate? gedit?
<intelikey> i.e.  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<jake1> i put in vi, didn't work, then i did emacs, then pico
<jake1> none work
<jake1> root@jake:/# sudo nano /etc/fstab
<jake1> sudo: nano: command not found
<james___> wtf?
<jake1> i tried everything
<jake1> none work
<jake1> wtf
<intelikey> path  hosed ?
<h3sp4wn> I expect you are in the chroot atm
<jake1> yea
<intelikey> echo $PARH
<h3sp4wn> apt-get install vim
<jake1> root@jake:/# echo $PATH
<jake1> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<intelikey> nano is default in *buntu-base  so it's installed.
<intelikey> you are in the chroot now ?
<jake1> intelikey yes
<Coffeeman> whats my root username?
<jake1> root
<Coffeeman> nvm iuts
<Coffeeman> lol
<Coffeeman> i r teh king newblet
<intelikey> should be a   /usr/bin/nano
<jake1> ok i got vim working
<intelikey> Coffeeman if you mean the root-jr of the ubuntu world it's the first user account.   grep 1000 /etc/passwd     should tell you.
<brandon_> I forgot how to install flash
<jake1> :-\
<jake1> none is working
<jake1> vim isn't working
<brandon_> i remember it was like sudo cp / then something
<jake1> i thought it was
<bballr> hello
<bballr> anyone there
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slayer4blind> yes
<killermach_> adept is broken
<Slayer4blind> which link?
<Slayer4blind> I'm brandon
<bballr> do you know if the new Gnome 2.16 is going to be out for the next version of ubuntu/kubuntu?
<killermach_> it hangs on installing an update for sun-java-bin
<intelikey> jake1 maybe try  sudo apt-get install nano   in that chroot you are in.
<bballr> as far as packaged with it?
<Coffeeman> okay I installed the linuxant wireless thing and registered and all that jazz, now how do I use it?
<killermach_> I have removed /var/lib/dpkg/lock and cannot get anthing to install/unstall/upgrade
<killermach_> enyone know how to unbreak dpkg/adept/synaptic?
<Healot> some one encourage me to install ubuntu in real mode :)
<intelikey> killermach_ what's the error ?
<killermach_> I know the microsoft method would work.. format.. reinstall.. but I don't think this should be necessary
<intelikey> Healot why ?
<killermach_> intelikey: it asks if I'm root
<intelikey> gluton for punishment ?
<jake1> intelikey
<jake1> nvm
<jake1> i got it
<jake1> i had to exit
<jake1> then edit the file
<jake1> then mount
<jake1> then viola
<jake1> it was all set
<Coffeeman> okay I installed the linuxant wireless thing and registered and all that jazz, now how do I use it?
<intelikey> killermach_ sudo echo root
<killermach_> intelikey: first when clicking apdept updater icon in systray it hangs while upgrading java
<jake1> ok now to install WINE
<killermach_> then if I goto konsole and do "aptitude install synaptic" I get "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<jake1> synaptic is open
<jake1> close it
<jake1> oh wait
<jake1> do sudo
<jake1> then that command
<killermach_> so I kill any running "ps ax|grep adept" PIDs and rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<intelikey> you manually remove the lock and wonder why it breaks.....
<Slayer4blind> what is the command to install flash player?
<killermach_> intelikey: it does what is asked, it prints root and returns the commandline
<Slayer4blind> I forget the commands
<intelikey> killermach_ ok it's not sudo  sudo apt-get install -f
<intelikey> what does it say ?
<Coffeeman> does anyone use driverloader by linuxant
<MrObvious> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<killermach_> after killing adept PIDs and removing var/lib/dpkg/lock, I run aptitude install synaptic, it states there are upgrades waiting .. or words to that effect I enter "Y"
<jake1> is WINE available via apt-get
<killermach_> after that it states "E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?"
<jake1> ?
<MrObvious> yup
<jake1> was that yup for me?
<intelikey> yup
<MrObvious> jake1: Do you have multiverse/univverse
<MrObvious> ?
<jake1> is the package name just WINE
<jake1> yes
<intelikey> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<MrObvious> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<MrObvious> lol
<MrObvious> Is there an echo in here?
<killermach_> intelikey: thank you.. apt-get install -f .. is installing java.. and running from konsole I was able to answer Sun's questions and accept the agreement
<Coffeeman> can someone help me out getting my wireless working>?
<Slayer4blind> mrobvious, it doesn't tell me the command to install it
<MrObvious> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jake1> WTF
<Coffeeman> i have a few times...
<jake1> my root password does not work in chroot
<jake1> why not
<intelikey> just ask your stinking question  </school teacher voice>
<Coffeeman> im trying to get wireless on my laptop, i got the freetrial from linuxant and I installed and all that stuff and I dont know what to do now.
<MrObvious> Slayer4blind: It's there.
<killermach_> intelikey: so dpkg isn't broken, the systray icon updater is broken since it doesn't display terminal questions that need answering and the update hangs
<Slayer4blind> i don'tsee it
<MrObvious> You can use adept or whatever (apt-get probably) to install it.
<intelikey> jake1 cause you didn't cp the /etc/passed to /var/chroot/etc/
<MrObvious> It's under Macromedia Flash on the right on that menu.
<Slayer4blind> I read it and it doesn't have adobe flash
<MrObvious> Number 10
<Slayer4blind> which link?
<jake1> intelikey i did type that in
<jake1> is it to late now
<jake1> ?
<MrObvious> First one.
<MrObvious> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slayer4blind> ok
<Coffeeman> im trying to get wireless on my laptop, i got the freetrial from linuxant and I installed and all that stuff and I dont know what to do now.
<Rhodri> hi, i'm trying to install packages from the ubuntu alternative cd, but don't know how to do it (i don't have a net connection to get them online).  can anyone point me in thr right direction please?  thanks
<stealg__> hi how can i install a pack .deb ?
<robotgeek> Rhodri: usually, you pop it in and it asks you
<intelikey> killermach_ the hung update in a sense broke dpkg  the apt -f == fix missing  which is fick'en it
<robotgeek> Rhodri: you can add the cd using apt-cdrom tool
<Rhodri> apt-cdrom, ok that sounds straught forward
<Rhodri> thanks!
<Coffeeman> im trying to get wireless on my laptop, i got the freetrial from linuxant and I installed and all that stuff and I dont know what to do now.
<jake1> intelikey, ... is it to late to do now?
<intelikey> jake1 no, not too late.   exit the chroot   and cp the files from etc  over
<jared777> I am trying to get sound working on sites such as youtube and google video, I told firefox to use AOSS and it worked once and no longer works.  Anyone have any ideas to fix this annoying bug?
<Coffeeman> im trying to get wireless on my laptop, i got the freetrial from linuxant and I installed and all that stuff and I dont know what to do now.
<killermach_> intelikey: thank you again.. I'm new to .deb installs.. I'm changing over from nearly 10 years of Redhat and Mandrake
<jake1> still did not work
<jake1> i did that
<robotgeek> stealg__: sudo dpkg -i file.deb, or right click install
<intelikey> killermach_ there are lots of simularities, but a lot of differances as well.  you'll catch on quick.   man apt-get  is a good start
<jake1> intelikey, nothing
<jake1> same results
<Telroth_Plushie|> jared777, make sure no other sound applications are running
<Telroth_Plushie|> including the KDE sound server (setttings -> sound & multimedia -> sound server -> disable)
<intelikey> killermach_ they bost that dpkg is so much better than rpm   but i have actually had more trubble with it than i ever had with rpm and urpmi    but both work in their own right.
<Dr_Willis> ive had little trobuel with any of them :P
<Telroth_Plushie|> ditto
<killermach_> intelikey: thank you and goodnight.
<Slayer4blind> hey look it's doc
<intelikey> jake1 in the chroot do  passwd    and see if you can set your passwd  then if so   sudo passwd should let you set the root passwd as well....
<Telroth_Plushie|> apt-get install <package> OR google <package> debian, download, dpkg -i <package>
<intelikey> killermach_ np
<intelikey> jake1 you didn't forget  /etc/shadow  did you ?
<jake1> no
<jake1> it asked me to configure it
<jake1> and i did
<jake1> it asked me my shadow password
<jake1> and i gave it to it
<jake1> and it's not working
<jake1> :-\
<intelikey> jake1  so enter as root  and skip the formallities.
<jake1> well i jst did that
<jake1> and it worked
<jake1> i typed in from mychroot 'su root'
<jake1> and entered the passwd
<jake1> and it worked
<intelikey> when my system won't let me in.  i kick the damn door down and enter anyway.
<jake1> lol
<intelikey> "so you are root, you think you have power in linux.  well i'm INIT prepare to die !   ha ha ha </evil laughter>
<intelikey> or somethin like that
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> kernel ?   no!  no!   don't panic kernel  </end init>
<Coffeeman> how do I use kwifimanager to connect to my wireless networkwork (has encryption)
<robotgeek> Coffeeman: dont use it. use something better like knetworkmanager
<intelikey> Coffeeman you
<robotgeek> kwifimanager is evil :)
<intelikey> Coffeeman you "might" have better luck in ##linux   seeing that no one is answering in here.    i was about to say...
<Coffeeman> lol
<Coffeeman> so its not possible at all ot use kwifimanager even though it says im connected, and all that jazz but my Local IP is unavailible
<robotgeek> Coffeeman: its evil, and hopefully in edgy, kde-network manager will come installed by default :)
<intelikey> Coffeeman i wish i could answer that... but you are playing in the other end of the pool from me...  i'm CLI and init heavy.  GUI and network light.   ;/
<Coffeeman> ok thanks ill check out the other channel
<zinfacter> hi
<intelikey> zinfacter
<zinfacter> yes?
<intelikey> yes
<zinfacter> huh?
<Telroth_Plushie|> zinfacter, i think intelikey meant to say "can I help you?"
<intelikey> normally it is expected that when someone enters and expresses a greeting, they want a responce....  but obviously not always.
<zinfacter> oh lol
<eaglehawk> anybody who tried alsa 1.0.13rc1 with acer
<zinfacter> this is my first time using kubuntu, kind of a linux noob. just installed on my laptop
<intelikey> welcome to the other side of computing
<Telroth_Plushie|> intelikey, if that's what you were going for, then you should respond with a greeting and not an attempt to call specific listening attention to yoruself asif you are about to ask a question.
<Telroth_Plushie|> zinfacter, we're here to help you
<Telroth_Plushie|> you have working internet, which is a major plus ^^
<zinfacter> heh, as simple as plugging a network cable in ;p
<Telroth_Plushie|> (linux sucks when you have no clue how to solve a problem *and* have no ip)
<Telroth_Plushie|> (s/ip/internet/)
<intelikey> Telroth_Plushie| to respond with the name of the greeted is customary greeting around here.
<Dr_Willis> Telroth_Plushie|,  as opposed to windows.. that just sucks all the time. :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> yes Dr_Willis
<Telroth_Plushie|> ;)
<Telroth_Plushie|> well
<Telroth_Plushie|> depends
<Telroth_Plushie|> in all honesty
<Dr_Willis> Been readint that Ubuntu Hacks book today by Orieally.
<Telroth_Plushie|> i'm definatly rebooting into windows if i plan to do any gaming
<Dr_Willis> its got some nifty articals in it.
<Dr_Willis> Ive been removing most of my windows games.. they are are just bla.
<Dr_Willis> games are just bla these days to me.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> hl2/cs:s/ut2k4
<Telroth_Plushie|> can't leave those behind ^^
<Dr_Willis> Bla, Bla, and Bla.
<zinfacter> i just beat Prey, which is a cool 'windows' game ;d
<Telroth_Plushie|> oh, and TA is a great game
<eaglehawk> anyone tried the logitech web cam
<Telroth_Plushie|> i think it'll wine though
<Telroth_Plushie|> eaglehawk, can't say I have
<Telroth_Plushie|> bbiab
<Dr_Willis> when im downloading torrents.. my ping is too high to play FPS's  (which i suck at anyway), i hate MMORPG's.  and RTS are just click-fests
<Dr_Willis> :P
<eaglehawk> so does it work
<zinfacter> i enjoy anarchy online sometimes
<Dr_Willis> Ive been trying to play that "Oblivian" game. but egads.. it just Drags ON and on and on...
<intelikey> mmo?
<Dr_Willis> looks nice... but other then that..
<Dr_Willis> and Running over People in GTA:WHatever - got old. :)
<intelikey> Dr_Willis mmo ?  in mmorpg's ^
<Dr_Willis> Massive Munchkin Obsessive RPGs :P
<intelikey> ok.
<intelikey> never heard that exp
<Dr_Willis> I think i still have GuildWars installed.. but last i played it - it was one big Spam of "want to buy, want to sell, lets gamble, spam" :)
<Dr_Willis> then they took out the '/roll' command
<intelikey> oh that kind of mmo
* intelikey sees
<bLaZeD> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<intelikey> i've played two games for more than 5 minutes in linux...   thought i might use a diversion and looked for a good "lowend" but with graphices rpg....    still looking for one...
<Dr_Willis> nethack owns :P
<intelikey> it seem that all i can find either have no graphics   or are one dimentional in structure.
<Dr_Willis> heh.. amazing how much depth some of those games have.
<Telroth_Plushie|> Dr_Willis, play falconseye?
<Dr_Willis> Telroth_Plushie|,  the fancy gfx distract from the game :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> nah :P
<Dr_Willis> umoria, is another neat one
<Telroth_Plushie|> play planeshift?
<zinfacter> is there an easy way to connect to my ftp server through kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> I dident care for planshift
<Telroth_Plushie|> zinfacter,
<Telroth_Plushie|> open konqueror
<zinfacter> ok
<Dr_Willis> zinfacter,  a web browser. :P
<Telroth_Plushie|> type "ftp://username@my.ftp.server.com
<Dr_Willis> or any of the dozen other ftp clients/tools out there
<zinfacter> alright, cool
<Telroth_Plushie|> but kio slaves are cool!~
<intelikey> Dr_Willis the ones you mentioned nethack...  have graphics ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> you can use them in apps as well
<Telroth_Plushie|> intelikey, no
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  classic graphics. :P
<Dr_Willis> @ --> you
<Dr_Willis> d --> a dog
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> intelikey, but falconseye is nethack + graphics
<Dr_Willis> there are variants with more graphical graphics
<intelikey> Telroth_Plushie| ok.
<obf213> i want to dock my Kontact how do i do that
<intelikey> i'll look.
<Telroth_Plushie|> bbiab
<intelikey> Q.  "egoboo - 3D dungeon crawling adventure in the spirit of NetHack"   does 3d in that sense refer to gfx or game play ?
<zinfacter> gfx
<intelikey> i don't have highend hardware.  tuxracer is too much for this system.
<intelikey> figures.
<intelikey> ty
<Dr_Willis> go to 'the linux game tome' and look at all tehg screen shots. :P
<intelikey> i found 'wesnoth' it runs fine and has the makings of a good game EXCEPT it's one dimentional in the games story line.   you have no choices "literally none"  you go to map 1 then to map 2 then 3   you get the feeling of just kinda watching the show... not really being involved.
<Dr_Willis> "Rocks and Diamonds" is a great game.
<intelikey> i cant do that.  i don't have all year.
<Dr_Willis> if you like the old boulder-dash kind of game.
<intelikey> i looked at t&d  it was one of the less than 5 minutes bunch
<intelikey> err r&d ^
<intelikey> i'm a "let me explore, let me try something that the programmer didn't expect, and see what happens... "  kinda fellow...  :)
<intelikey> i guess that's part of the reason i have kubunt installed on /dev/sda  mounted nosuid    and that sort of thing...
<intelikey> "they said it couldn't be done."   so i did it.
<intelikey> or the reason i formated half an dh then made a partition on the other half and formated it.   "it can't be done." but i did it anyway.   and it will work.
<intelikey> me and my dislexic typing...   s/dh/hd/ ^
<intelikey> the reason i run x on tty5  rather than 7...  customize everything leave nothing default.   not even the kernel...   idk.   being cripled don't help i guess....
<intelikey> </rant>
<ryan_> anyone know a good program for unpacking a rar file ark wont do it
<Dr_Willis> ark can do it..  if you install the rar packages
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ryan_> where do i get the package
<Dr_Willis>  For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression.
<Dr_Willis> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for i386)
<Dr_Willis> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Dr_Willis> use the package manager of your choice and isntall them :) assuming you got the universe repository enabled.
<ryan_> DR_Willis- thnks
<StrudelNinja> Hey, I went to connect my Kodak Z740 to this computer for the first time and it's not in the list of supported cameras
<StrudelNinja> can I access the SD card on it somehow?
<Dr_Willis> plug it in.. see what dmesg says
<intelikey> StrudelNinja if it can be set to 'disk' mode it will be /dev/sda  most likely.
<Dr_Willis> it may show up as a usb-drive
<StrudelNinja> when I plug it in it's recognized as a camera, but the only option in the box is to open it, which leads to one empty folder
<abattoir> Jucato, Hawkwind: Guys, I'm really sorry for letting you down like this :(
<Dr_Willis> got a usb card reader? that may be the easiest way
<StrudelNinja> no I don't
<StrudelNinja> I got this camera back when I had a win box in my room, and it's worked fine
<Dr_Willis> google for that camera - its possible some of the photo tools support it.
<Dr_Willis> or break down and buy one of thise 8 in one - media readers
<StrudelNinja> yeah it just auto mounts as a usb imaging device
<StrudelNinja> ok so I opened adept and I'm having a BIG problem. well a "small" problem
<StrudelNinja> I was messing with my fonts and now, my fonts in KDE programs (adept, kmail, konquerer) are all miniscule
<StrudelNinja> and the fonts in the tooltips when I hover over items in my menu bar is gigantic
<StrudelNinja> I can't find a way to change them back
<intelikey> kcontrol
<StrudelNinja> none of the fonts in there change the fonts I mentioned when I change them
<StrudelNinja> odd
<StrudelNinja> now the tooltips are giant, but the others were fixed
<RawSewage_> I think someone's stealing my wifi.  how do I check
<unix_infidel> determine what ips are leased and match them up to known mac's on your net.
<[-KaSatKa-] > Whenever I edit files with kate, it makes a file like "Filename.html~" why does it do that?
<RawSewage_> I have no clue about any of that stuff
<unix_infidel> RawSewage_: you're router's browser configuration should tell you all you need ta know.
<intelikey> [-KaSatKa-]  backup of the origenal is  blah~
<intelikey> so you can restore it.
<[-KaSatKa-] > Is there a way to turn that off?
<intelikey> man kate.   or select help from within kate.
<james_xxx> were there anyupdates today that may have broken X?
<fignew> wow, I never realized, Konversation is really good
<Jucato> heh :)
<word> I have a hard drive hooked up..that's bad-ish..i didn't realize this until putting 80 gigs of recordings...i have space for them elsewhere..but after moving about a gig of data it crashes..it seems that a lot of seeking sets it off...is there a way i could limit the seeking so it was a REALLY slow yet stable transfer?
<fignew> word: in konq?
<word> anywhere
<fignew> I'd transfer one file/folder @ a time
<fignew> because chances are that it's one or two files that are corrupted
<fignew> and when they fail, the whole transfer fails
<fignew> also, when you do manage to transfer your data, md5sum it just to make sure everything is intact
<bLaZeD> can anyone tell me where mysql keeps its database's?
<word> fignew: it's all tv recordings mainly so that's 1.1 - 2.2 gig files for the ones that aren't transcoded
<fignew> that makes it easy :)
<word> i do have some music and video files. but all of  the ones i've tried (i think all) are causing the drive to stop :-/
<fignew> bLaZeD: are you trying to make a backup?
<fignew> if so, you have to dump the DB
<fignew> into a .sql file
<bLaZeD> i just wanted to know...im new to using mysql and i found a howto...and it says to edit /make a new db.....
<fignew> hehe
<fignew> there's no directory for that
<bLaZeD> k i wasnt sure...but thanks
<fignew> you have to run "mysql"
<fignew> and that'll give you a console
<bLaZeD> yea ive figure dout that much
<word> fignew: how do you get the md5 of a file?
<weas3l> i'm wondering if someone here may have an answer to an install question i have in regards to installing kubuntu onto a laptop... i am able to get into the desktop on the desktop cd, and i am able to open the examples folder, but when i try to run the install, the program never fully loads...
<weas3l> any advice?
<fignew> md5sum
<fignew> md5sum *
<fignew> there's a way to compare the md5 sum of two folders
<fignew> but I've never used
<fignew> it*
<link_36p> anyone here tried looking glass?
<fignew> weas3l: yea, throw that disk away and download the alternative ISO
<word> fignew: I had downloaded a knoppix iso to it a couple weeks ago..that when i burned didn't work..and i just compared the md5 sums..and they aren't the same...
<fignew> what two things are you comparing?
<fignew> the CD and iso?
<fignew> becaus that won't work
<word> no the two isos
<word> i'm redownloading it to the same drive now just to make sure..
<weas3l> thanks fignew
<fignew> ah hah
<ccherrett> what are the first steps to getting a printer working in kubuntu
<fignew> I'm guessing you're downloading via http/ftp
<word> Kmenu -> System settings - > click the printer icon - > add new printer
<fignew> so the location you download it from should also have a blah.md5 file somewhere nearby
<word> yah does that change the md5? :-/
<ccherrett> thank you
<word> yah
<fignew> well, I always download my ISOs via Bittorrent
<fignew> and bittorrent makes sure the data it download's is not corrupted
<fignew> HTTP/FTP don't
<fignew> actually, I have no idea why they sometimes fail to download properly
<plugs> hi, i can't change permissions on a folder, i get Could not change permissions error. what should i do.
<hhhhhddddzzz> hi all i'm bored
<hhhhhddddzzz> ...and drunk
<word> plugs: do you have priviledges to the folder?
<jmichaelx> ok, can simply switching the type of mouse one uses break X?
<ubuntu> hey guys
<word> jmichaelx: not break..just cause it to not start up :P
<hhhhhddddzzz> who's HAL?
<ubuntu> harware access layer?
<word> hardware abstraction layer?
<word> meh
<hhhhhddddzzz> he said somethin' 'bout hibernate failed...
<fignew> yea, cause you to have to edit your Xorg config file
<jmichaelx> word: i just found that out the hard way..... and with a lot of pain and agony lol
<hhhhhddddzzz> yet hybernate worked fine???
<ubuntu> hhhhhddddzzz:  u have to have the dbus service running in background
<ubuntu> make sure it is running
<hhhhhddddzzz> ... ithink...
<hhhhhddddzzz> ohhhh thanx
<hhhhhddddzzz> i'lll look into that
<word> jmichaelx: heh should always either be ready to sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf or do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<jmichaelx> word: why would X recognize a USB mouse, but refuse to start when i switched to a PS/2?
<ubuntu> try /etc/init.d/dbus start
<ubuntu> then use hibernate
<ubuntu> kool np
<word> jmichaelx: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.1
<plugs> word, i'm not sure
<jmichaelx> word: i did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.... i HATE that lol
<fignew> jmichaelx: I switch back and fourth all the time
<ubuntu> jmichaelx:  i do too :)
<ubuntu> bbl
<jmichaelx> word: what happened, is that i added one of those switches that allow you to use two PCs with one monitor/keyboard/mouse
<jmichaelx> and then x would not start
<word> x is picky that way
<jmichaelx> and.... i was actually using the same USB mouse, but i put a USB to PS/2 adapter on it
<fignew> jmichaelx: do you have two monitors?
<fignew> because if you did you could get some synergy action going on
<jmichaelx> fignew: i only have one hooked up to these 2 PCs
<jmichaelx> i have like 7 monitors lol
<fignew> ok
<fignew> then you must check out synergy
<jmichaelx> ok, sounds interesting
<fignew> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<jmichaelx> ty, i'll check that out
<fignew> let's you move your mouse between two (or more) screens (each plugged into a different comp.)
<jmichaelx> fignew: now  that sounds totally awesome
<fignew> har!
<weas3l> ugh... is it supposed to take about 5 minutes to accept the changes to my time settings?
<jmichaelx> i am gonna have to get this who mouse issue straightened out.... these 2 PCs are sharing a monitor and a keyboard nicely, but i have to have 2 mice on my dek...
<jmichaelx> whole*
<hhhhhddddzzz> howa 'bout a better command than find?
<StrudelNinja> Anyone know where to change the font for tooltips on my taskbar, and the font for my torrent listings in ktorrent? I think they're one in the same, but only general will change them, and then all my other fonts get too small
<hhhhhddddzzz> come on don't make me go to meadors lol
<hhhhhddddzzz> good q Stru*
<abattoir> StrudelNinja: look in Kcontrol/System Settings->Appearance..->Fonts
<StrudelNinja> I have
<StrudelNinja> like I said, the only way to make them smaller is to change general, which makes everything else unreadable
<StrudelNinja> the same goes for when I change the menu font
<StrudelNinja> the menus at the tops of windows are readable
<StrudelNinja> but my kmenu becomes huge
<abattoir> StrudelNinja: hmm, then i'm not sure there is a way to change that
<ccherrett> word:when installing the printer driver it complains that it does not have the proper permissions to install the driver. Do I need to to run this from command line with sudo?
<word> when in the printer menu (before clickign on add printer) you need to click on the bottom right - > administrative mode
<ccherrett> ok
<word> this will put you in the printer settings as 'root' which is simmilar function to sudo in command line
<Dackel> Erste deutsche Zenwalk-Community: http://www.zenwalkers.de
<fignew> Das heir ist kein Deutschen zimmer
<halfbloodprince> hello, folks
<fignew> yo
<ccherrett> word: I entered in administration mode but it tells me that hpijs does not exist. Does that driver need to be downloaded?
<word> ccherrett: does the driver for the printer have multiple entries?
<fignew> fios :-O
<word> click on the one that isn't currently selected
<ccherrett> do you mean when it askes you to select a port?
<ccherrett> or when it asks you to select a model?
<ccherrett> word^^
<word> model
<ccherrett> word: ADD -> local printer (parallel, serial, USB) -> HP 930C
<ccherrett> that was my steps
<ccherrett> should I select the 930C unser the other node?
<halfbloodprince> can i scan using gimp
<halfbloodprince> like i do in photoshop
<ccherrett> file->aquire
<ccherrett> halfbloodprince^^
<ccherrett> word: I seem to get the same error no matter what printer I choose
<word> ccherrett: sudo apt-get install hpijs
* ccherrett is on it
<fignew> if that is already installed, try sudo /etc/init.d/hplip restart
<ccherrett> fignew: thanks
<word> fignew: well the knoppix iso i redownloaded is fine md5 checks out :-/
<halfbloodprince> question: If I run the Live CD, will I be able to save stuff?
<word> halfbloodprince: depends on a few things, the distro, and if it's an r/w cd
<halfbloodprince> word: thanks
<fignew> sleep! HAH!
<fignew> I still have alot of Homework
<word|sleep> ;p
<fignew> luck for me the library is open all night
<Healot> kubuntu-desktop+ubuntu-desktop in 14 minutes ho
<fignew> hmm?
<tulga> can I decode executable bin file?
<fignew> tulga: the best you can do without much work is strings
<fignew> strings /usr/bin/firefox-bin
<fignew> for example
<tulga> fignew: ok, tnx
<kristina> i have problems with my gdesklets!  icant add a starter to the starterbar
<Jucato> I didn't know gDesklets could run on KDE?
<osh_> kristina: gdesklets, isn't that a gnome-thing? if so, perhaps #ubuntu is a better channel.
<abattoir> Jucato: they run, as does superkaramba on Gnome... but might not run very well
<ccherrett> fignew: I have hpijs installed restarted and in administrator mode and it still complains that the I do not have permissions or the driver is not installed
<Jucato> ah
<abattoir> Jucato: stuff like transparency/translucency might not work
<fignew> hmmm
<Jucato> and GNOME specific commands/features
<fignew> ccherrett: is the printer plugged in via USB?
<ccherrett> fignew: it also errors on other drivers other than the hp specific one
<ccherrett> yes
<fignew> ok run sudo kaddprinterwizard
<fignew> and if that doesn't work, run a lsusb and paste the part (if any) about the printer in here
* ccherrett is working on it
<fignew> w00t
<Healot> finally on ubuntu
<fignew> finally got this wiki working
<fignew> :P
<ccherrett> fignew: that got it thanks
<ccherrett> must have been some permissions problems
<fignew> w00t :)
<ccherrett> fignew: thanks you
<fignew> no prob :-O
<_rince_> mrgn
<ccherrett> fignew: I am trying out a 19" wide monitor and the right hand side of the screen is missing. do I just need to add a new resolution to xorg.conf?
<scast> where can I find what's coming new in kubuntu edgy?
<fignew> yep
<fignew> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fignew> go down to the screen section
<ccherrett> fignew: cool I will google for the new res settings
<grxmrx> Is it possible to have other mime settings for konqueror as www browser and other for konqueror as file/directory browser?
<imbrandon> weekly news letter is a good start
<imbrandon> ccherrett, " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " is MUCH easier and less error prone
<imbrandon> grxmrx, yes but you'll have to google to find out how, as i dont rember right off
<imbrandon> but it is possible
<fignew> I'd rather just add "1280x1024" to a file :P
<fignew> that's all the change would be after all...
<imbrandon> fignew, at times, sometimes the hardware dosent support it with the current diver config and you wouldent know it
<Jucato> hi imbrandon! :)
<imbrandon> as i said less error prone, specialy to those that dontr know
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
<fignew> I dunno... if it's a matter of drivers you would just change vesa to nv or whatnot
<imbrandon> fignew, sure if you knew that, but someone new dosent
<fignew> He does know though... because I'm here :P
<fignew> anyways, it's a good learning experience
<imbrandon> hrm ok let me put it diffrent, the prefered way is to do it with the config tool ( that also backs up the file etc )
<imbrandon> so its good to tell them the prefered way even if you offer an alteritive
<imbrandon> ;)
<fignew> you see, this preferred way only works in a few distros
<fignew> my way works in all
<imbrandon> fignew, sure, and we're only talking about kubuntu here , and kubuntu's audiance ;)
<imbrandon> makes it simple huh ;)
<Jucato> :)
<fignew> perhaps in the future he wont be running kubuntu
<fignew> because you know, distros come and go
<imbrandon> i dident say dont tell him about it, i just said please offer the preferd way if ytou do offer an alternative ;)
<lupine_85> imbrandon: universal is always better. Besides, IME dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg leads to the possibility of much more breakage
<fignew> It's just that there's alot of things that tool can't do
<imbrandon> fignew, perhaps so, and perhaps not but we are getting offtopic, lets take it to #kubuntu-offtopic if you wish to bicker more, i was just simply telling you the prefered way
<fignew> I never wanted to bicker :/
<imbrandon> lupine_85, universal isnt always better ;)
* lupine_85 stays quiet :)
<imbrandon> other wise it wouldent matter what distro you choose
<imbrandon> ;)
<lupine_85> why not use xf86config ? ;)
<imbrandon> lupine_85, probably becouse its not installed on a default config
<imbrandon> ;)
<Healot> there isn't any by default
<lupine_85> ?!
<lupine_85> and here was me thinking that dpkg-reconfigure just acted as a wrapper round it
<imbrandon> and probably becouse its an xorg server not xf86 ;)
<lupine_85> xorgconfig ?
<imbrandon> ...
<lupine_85> *shrug*
<lupine_85> I'm out of date :)
<fignew> I am too :(
<Healot> yup. we can see that clearly
<lupine_85> all these new-fangled things ;)
<fignew> all flashy and stuff
<tulga> fignew: I tried strings. but not good result. any idea?
<fignew> tulga: what are you trying to do?
<tulga> fignew: I tried extract bin file
<fignew> ohh
<Healot> chmod +x filename; ./filename
<Healot> heh... most of the time taht works
<fignew> [02:22]  <tulga> can I decode executable bin file?
<fignew> confused me :(
<imbrandon> depends on the file and what you mean by "decode" heh
<fignew> I thought he wanted to decode binary executables
<tulga> yes. then I tried strings. but not good result
<imbrandon> tulga, what are you trying to do ?
<fignew> do what Healot said
<tulga> fignew: no. I don't need execute bin file
<imbrandon> tulga, what are you trying to do ?
<tulga> I need to know that what include bin file
<fignew> chmod +x filename.bin; ./filename.bin
<fignew> there
<imbrandon> what kind of bin file
<imbrandon> there are many types of binary files
<tulga> that is my problem
<tulga> I don't know what types
<imbrandon> fignew, he just said he dident want to execute it
<imbrandon> tulga, where did ytou get it from , what are you TRYING to do ?
<fignew> meh
<lupine_85> "what include"...
<lupine_85> are you trying to get out something inside the .bin file?
<tulga> some guys give me executable bin
<lupine_85> like an archive?
<fignew> tulga: do: "file file.bin"
<tulga> I think they use my code
<fignew> and tell us what it says
<tulga> test.bin: data
<lupine_85> ah :)
<lupine_85> strings would be your best bet for that sort of thing
<fignew> LOL!
<lupine_85> round in a complete circle ;)
<tulga> I tried strings. but not good result
<magical_trevsky> in my xorg.conf, i have a line saying Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 320M (RS200 IGP)"       Driver          "ati", is this the same as the open source radeon driver (because direct rendering is on, so i'm kinda confused about why it doesn't say the driver is called "radeon")?
<lupine_85> in that case, they probably didn't use your code
<lupine_85> any more involved analysis would have to involve decompilation
<fignew> and that's a pain
<imbrandon> magical_trevsky, yes ati is the opensource radeon
<lupine_85> just a bit
<magical_trevsky> imbrandon, cool, thanks :D (now to try and get xgl to work right :p)
<lupine_85> there is a program that tries to generate C from assembly... but without debug symbols, it's basically assembler organised into functions
<ccherrett> anyone know what the 19 widescreen resolutions are. I tried editing my xorg.conf to use 1440x900 but upon restarting X there was no change
<fignew> tulga: you could also run the program through strace
<tulga> ok
<fignew> and see if it does anything like your program :/
<tulga> it is embedded software
<tulga> I have files only. then I cannot run it
<fignew> ccherrett: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tulga> but I saw, it was working like my program :(
<lupine_85> tulga: you could always issue a court summons and see if he gets scared
<imbrandon> brb afk
<lupine_85> but if you can't run it, and nothing shows up in strings, then you're running out of options
<tulga> lupine_85: ok. have you any idea?
<Healot> anyone with a duel-core CPU?
<fignew> Healot, why?
<Healot> AMD X2
<Healot> seen the 4way CPU in Windows? with duel-core+HT?
<fignew> that's weak!
<lupine_85> tulga: no sorry.
<Healot> i would like to have the screen shot of 4 way CPU, on the task manager CPU tab
<fignew> a dual, dual core is better ;)
<lupine_85> I only have experience with code->binary, not the other way around
<Healot> since, i don't have any duel-core CPU
<tulga> lupine_85: can you suggest me other channel?
<fignew> like this: http://renderfred.free.fr/4TaskManager.gif
<lupine_85> sorry, tulga
<lupine_85> no idea
<tulga> ok :)
<fignew> http://www.gamepc.com/images/labs/rev-opteron275-taskmanLG.jpg
<imbrandon> fignew, wow windows with an osx theme ;)
<Healot> yeah, thanks a lot fignew
<imbrandon> Healot, i'm on a amdx2 3400+ atm
<Healot> a duel core with HT
<imbrandon> no windows though
<Healot> cat /etc/cpuinfo for me
* lupine_85 quietly strokes his Sempron-64 2500+
<lupine_85> no dual core here :(
<imbrandon> plus i have a coreduo lappy next to me and a celeron in the other room and a few other misc computers arround the house ;)
<Healot> sorry /proc/cpuinfo
<imbrandon> on what one? the amd ?
<imbrandon> Sysinfo for 'birdofprey': Linux 2.6.17-7-generic running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3400+ at 1000 MHz (2005 bogomips), HD: 65/139GB, RAM: 654/686MB, 109 proc's, 59.36min up
<imbrandon> brb afk
<lupine_85> 1GHz?
<imbrandon> lupine_85, cpu throttleing, i only have irc runinng
<unix_infidel> imbrandon: time to get some more RAM.
<Healot> cat /proc/cpuinfo >> to pastebin of course
<imbrandon> Healot, i will when i get back, gotta run , bbiab ( ~20 minutes )
<lupine_85> ah
<imbrandon> unix_infidel, yea
* lupine_85 's doesnt support that
<imbrandon> unix_infidel, i only use this machine once in a GREAT while
<imbrandon> most of the time its off
<unix_infidel> imbrandon: heh, yea.
<unix_infidel> i have a 2.6ghz box i just started using again, at 512 now, needs an upgrade and soon.
<imbrandon> 98% of the time i'm on my 2.9 ghz celeron , or on my buildd cluster
<imbrandon> anyhow REALLY afk
<tulga> I need to get full file information. which program I use?
<ccherrett> fignew: all fixed thanks
<fignew> <thumbsup>
<plugs> popsicles! mmm~
<lupine_85> <drool>
<plugs> =] 
<tulga> what is most powerful binary decoder?
<fignew> ask #c++
<Kabal> the fixxes after the broken X.. are they safe to install? don't want to crash my laptop...
<lupine_85> Kabal: no problems with them here
<Kabal> lupine_85: oke thanx :)
<lupine_85> I'm running 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<eeos> I have problem in playing / streaming asx file with kaffeine
<eeos> anyone who can help out there?
<abattoir> eeos: wmv?
<eeos> abattoir what does wmv mean?
<abattoir> eeos: make sure you have win32codecs installed
<abattoir> eeos: what processor?
<eeos> abattoir amd 64
<abattoir> eeos: Windows Media Video, nvm
<eeos> abattoir sory :)
<abattoir> eeos: do you have the 64-bit version of Kubuntu ?
<eeos> abattoir yes
<abattoir> eeos: i'm afraid you cant play it out of the box - directly
<abattoir> eeos: you'd need to set up a chroot
<abattoir> eeos: are you using konversation?
<eeos> abattoir yes
<abattoir> eeos: can you type /sysinfo ?
<daniloc> Sysinfo for 'Daniloc': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlonXP1800+ at 1533 MHz (3070 bogomips), , RAM: 244/250MB, 101 proc's, 40.48min up
<daniloc> :)
<abattoir> daniloc: i didnt ask you :)
<daniloc> i know, just testing ;)
<abattoir> daniloc: hi, btw :)
<abattoir> eeos: ??
<eeos> abattoir cannot run syinfo
<daniloc> hi abattoir )
<andrea> hi all. i installed netbeans 5.0. but the fonts look weird. How can I make it use the standard fonts of the OS?
<eeos> abattoir would uname -ra do the same?
<abattoir> eeos: sure, you could give me that output too
<eeos> eeos@kubuntu-laptop:/sys$ uname -ra
<eeos> Linux kubuntu-laptop 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:35 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<eeos> eeos@kubuntu-laptop:/sys$
<eeos> here it is
<eeos> sorry for head and tail :(
<daniloc> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<abattoir> !info sun-java5-fonts
<ubotu> sun-java5-fonts: Lucida TrueType fonts (from the Sun JRE). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 112 kB
<abattoir> andrea: ^^^^ try installing that
<andrea> ok lemme try
<eeos> abattoir did you receive the uname -ra?
<abattoir> eeos: nope
<abattoir> oh sorry, yes
<eeos> abattoir :)
<abattoir> eeos: as i said before, they are 32-bit codecs, and dont work w/ a 64-bit system
<abattoir> eeos: you might either want to install the 32-bit version of Kubuntu, or setup a chroot
<eeos> abattoir I already have a 32 bit chroot for some development
<andrea> abattoir: i was talking about the font used by the IDE itself
<abattoir> eeos: aah, ok, then you can install w32codecs there, and install the necessary browser, and its plugins :)
<eeos> abattoir do you mean reinstall kaffeine inside the chroot?
<andrea> abattoir: the menus...etc
<abattoir> eeos: is it already installed in the chroot?
<eeos> abattoir no
<abattoir> eeos: yes, then you'd need to install a 32-bit version of kaffeine in the chroot
<abattoir> andrea: else try changing the entry in /usr/lib/<your jdk version>/jre/lib/font.properties
<eeos> abattoir sounds like a lot of downloading. why was I able to lay asx files before the last few uploads?
<abattoir> eeos: you mean before the last few updates?
<eeos> abattoir yes
<abattoir> eeos: what did you first do to get it to work?
<eeos> abattoir I do not remember of course :(
<andrea> abattoir: WOW
<andrea> :(
<abattoir> andrea: what happened?
<andrea> isnt there an easier way?
<andrea> i just want to have a consistent look with the rest of the apps
<abattoir> andrea: no, i dont know of anything else :(
<daniloc> abattoir: how to install all needed libraries ?
<andrea> abattoir: how can i remove an app that was not installed via Adept?
<andrea> ie i installed a binary
<abattoir> andrea: the jdk?
<abattoir> or netbeans?
<andrea> Netbeansa
<andrea> its in /opt
<abattoir> i think netbeans has its own uninstaller... dont quite remember
<daniloc> abattoir: how to install all needed libraries ?
<abattoir> daniloc: what needed libraries?
<daniloc> lib...
<abattoir> daniloc: 'build-essential' is a useful package... if you want to start compiling stuff
<daniloc> fot others installation
<daniloc> build-essential ?
<abattoir> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<daniloc> how to install that?
<abattoir> daniloc: either through adept, or 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<daniloc> thanks
<lupine_85> as for needed libraries... if it's a .deb package, it'll do that automtically. If you mean -dev packages, it takes  bit of gueswork to get right
<lupine_85> generally ./configure will tell you
<daniloc> abattoir: build-essential is ok, something else ?
<abattoir> eeos: do you by any chance know if the stream is wmv9 ?
<abattoir> daniloc: what are you doing/compiling/installing?
<eeos> abattoir no, why?
<daniloc> some packages i must install and compile
<daniloc> and i need libraries?
<daniloc> sorry my english is fu*ed up
<abattoir> eeos: just asking... are you a 100% sure that you had this stream working in the same 64-bit OS?
<daniloc> what stream ?
<abattoir> daniloc: there are tens of thousands of libraries...
<daniloc> :((
<abattoir> which one do you need specifically?
<daniloc> i dont know
<daniloc> standard libraries
<daniloc> i cant install all .deb packages
<abattoir> daniloc: build-essential should do for now...
<daniloc> ok, thanks man
<abattoir> if anything complains, come back
<eeos> abattoir yes, It was not long ago
<abattoir> i'll tell you which package you might need
<daniloc> thanks man :)
<daniloc> you are the best
<daniloc> awesome :)
<daniloc> abattoir: i build the radio stream
<daniloc> http://212.200.77.16:8888/
<abattoir> daniloc: you mean you are going to stream your own...err... stream?
<daniloc> what?
<daniloc> it is internet radio streaming ;)
<abattoir> aah cool :)
<abattoir> daniloc: "The source cannot be read for the URL: http://212.200.77.16:8888/1995 - Fotografija/Merlin - Fotografija.mp3"
<abattoir> ;)
<gan|y|med> hello
<cox377> I'm looking for a decent FTP client, something with equivalent usability to FLASHFXP on M$, does anyone have any recommendations?
<abattoir> cox377: kbear ??
<abattoir> !info kbear
<ubotu> kbear: graphical ftp client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-13ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2401 kB, installed size 8604 kB
<abattoir> cox377: ^^ its in universe
<milco> if i move to gwm, then i lose my kde-taskbar right?
<eeos> !info KFTPGrabber
<ubotu> kftpgrabber: KDE FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0beta1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 993 kB, installed size 2836 kB
<cox377> abattoir:  i shall give it a go mate, cheers
<abattoir> cox377:  :)
<eeos> !info KGet
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 425 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<cox377> I;ve just been googling fto clients, people are ssaying the same tht there doesnt seem any really decent ftp clients about
<eeos> cox377 you can chose among three at least
<eeos> cox377 the best ftp client in my opinion is konqueror
<cox377> eeos: as in the standard browser within kbuntu?
<eeos> cox377 yes, try to do ftp://your-domain in the location bar
<cox377> lol
<cox377> just did, says cant connect but i know the things there
<cox377> wonder whats going on
<cox377> lol
<whiting> how do i become identified?, says i can't join a chanel because im not identified
<cox377> it was firestarter blocking it
<eeos> cox377 once ou are connected you can use konqueror as you use it on the desktop
<visik7> whiting: read motd and go to www.freenode.org
<eeos> cox377 not bad isn't it?
<cox377> eeos: to tell u the truth, i like quite like bear
<eeos> cox377 yes, I have it installed. but once you get the hand on using conqueror this way it is fantastic. you use the ftp server as ou use any other partition on disk
<eeos> cox377 yu can copy and move from partition to partition (including ftp server)
<milco> i got 2 soundblasters in this machine
<milco> how do i set the default one?
<eeos> cox377 even decompress on ftp server (not really, but it looks like)
<cox377> eeos: lol.. i've falled short with bear, for some reason i cant open my own directories
<cox377> lol
<cox377> eeos: a learning curve i suppose ;)
<eeos> cox377 :D
<milco> yesteday my soundblaster was still working
<milco> havent touched anything, today - no sound
<milco> i got a onboard one and a sblive
<milco> the onboard one is 'set to default' is the idea i get..
<milco> is there a place where i can change the default one?
<milco> reboot
<cox377> eeos: alright, i was wrong, kbear just kept crashing.. konquer did the job straight upo; )
<eeos> cox377 :)
<cox377> one more thing
<cox377> i like to work in tree view
<cox377> but i keep setting everything to tree mode and after reboot it goes back to normal icon
<eeos> cox377 it shouldn't
<eeos> cox377 what version of kde are you using
<eeos> cox377 what version of konqueror / kde are you usig?
<redondo81_> Hi boys, I have a problem installing a visual style (Domino), when I lunch the command make it gives me several errors...who can help me please?
<cox377> Umm
<cox377> eeos: is there a command to find that out?
<redondo81_> Can anyone help me please?
<eeos> cox377 you can use adept, or simply konqueror > help > about konqueror (or about kde)
<Trollinator> does anybody know a good cd ripper for KDE?
<abattoir> redondo81_: is this a KDE widget style?
<redondo81_> yes
<Trollinator> with musicbrainz or cddb support.
<redondo81_> I downloaded it from kde.look.org
<redondo81_> I can paste the errors on paste.ubuntu
<eeos> abattoir I set up kaffeine to run in chroot but it gives me an error
<abattoir> eeos: what's the error?
<cox377> eeos: 3.5.4
<abattoir> Trollinator: kaudiocreator
<abattoir> Trollinator: or you can use the audiocd:/ kioslave in konqueror
<redondo81_> abattoir:You can find the errors here :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22903
<eeos> cox377 that is the very last one, so you should not have this problem
<abattoir> redondo81_: please do that
<redondo81_> abattoir:You can find the errors here :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22903
<_ian> hi how do i enable file sharing with a windows computer? im conencted using a router with four ports..... my other computer is running winxp
<eeos> abattoir believe or not i installe the gstreamer engine with plug ins and now it works at 64 bit
<abattoir> redondo81_: got it :)
<mito125> salve
<abattoir> eeos: hmm, are you running dapper ?
<eeos> abattoir yes
<mito125> ma non si parlava italiano qui???
<abattoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Trollinator> abattoir: does kaudiocreator support cddb or musicbrainz?
<abattoir> eeos: afaik, wmv9 doesn work, anyways, if it works for you, then its great :)
<abattoir> Trollinator: cddb i think
<abattoir> Trollinator: as does the audiocd:/ kio-slave
<eeos> abattoir believe me it works!
<eeos> abattoir listening to radio canada now
<abattoir> eeos: aah, its not a *video* stream?
<eeos> abattoir no, audio stream
<redondo81_> abattoir:what do you think is the error?
<Trollinator> thanks
<abattoir> redondo81_: there are so many errors :P
<abattoir> redondo81_: i assume ./configure went cleanly.... ?
<andrea> i downloaded a theme/style from Kde-look....how can i apply it?
<redondo81_> yes, all ok
<abattoir> andrea: depends on what theme it is
<abattoir> andrea: read the instructions inside the archive
<andrea> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=43550
<andrea> abattoir: ok
<abattoir> looks like imbrandon's setup :P
<_ian> is there a good step by step guide on how to network kubuntu with windows xp ? on lan? to enable file sharing
<abattoir> andrea: might be interested in http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/theme/royale/
<henrym> _ian: install samba and file sharing should work quite happily (at least, it did for me)
<abattoir> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<andrea> abattoir: 10Q
<_ian> ok
<abattoir> andrea: np
<_ian> does kubuntu automatically update it self?
<henrym> _ian: not totally, in kubuntu, an icon should pop up in the system tray and if you click on it it will list any updates, and allow you to install them
<_ian> i see...
<_ian> so how do i configure samba? i clicked on administration button and said i require a root access?
<henrym> open up konqueror and type in 'smb:/' into the location bar, i found everything Just Works and the windows computers on the network just showed up
<eeos> cox377 did you solve it? you should save the profile with your settings to have always th same settings.
<henrym> also, in both kubuntu and ubuntu when it asks for your root access password, just type in the same password as your normal user account and it should work
<cox377> ahh
<_ian> i see its working now !!!! thanks so much1!
<cox377> eeos: u gotta save the profile
<cox377> i shall try that
<henrym> _ian: no problem :)
<eeos> cox377 konqueror > settings >  save "whatever" profile
<eeos> cox377 with a reasonable name, not whatever
<cox377> lol
<cox377> done
<cox377> shall seewhat happenes next time on reboot
<cox377> eeos: cheers
<eeos> cox377 :) cheers
<_ian> is there an easy way to access that like in windows... its already in my comp/
<_ian> well i figured it out i jsut created a shortcut
<voicu> Random Fortune: We come to bury DOS, not to praise it. 	-- Paul Vojta, vojta@math.berkeley.edu
<user_> hi all
<cox377> i notice there is a back up system app under utilities, can this be used to back up the whole systems settings, applications used n all so when reloaded the system is then the same.. like a generic settings that can be applied to systems?
<cox377> or is there a folder that holds all the system settings, such as icons, apps used etc etc?
<voicu>  /etc is where you will find most of your settings (system wide settings)
<cox377> so if i back that up, i can then copy it to a new system?
<voicu> for user settings look in your home directory for something like .kde, .gaim, ...
<voicu> i guess so, but if you don't use the same software versions there might be problems
<voicu> if you want to make it complete, copy your /home/user directory too
<kuzmaster> hey all
<kuzmaster> is there a way to use google talk on kubuntu, so i can use the voip features of google talk?
<kuzmaster> is there?
<voicu> well, gaim can work with google
<voicu> google talk uses the jabber protocol
<frojnd> hello
<voicu> look on google.com for details
<frojnd> I have one question
<frojnd> I am using Kubuntu and I got 160GB disk (ntfs)
<frojnd> how can I format it in something that linux likes it ?
<adrian__> eine frage an elle wie komme ich auf den deutschen channel
<kuzmaster> voicu, i know about the jabber protocol and gaim ect, but is there a program so i can use the voip features of google talk
<voicu> i don't know, i thought gaim had voip :P
<paran> google uses a closed protocol for voip in google talk
<kuzmaster> paran, oh k, thanx
<frojnd> anyone who has been dealing with NTFS partitions here?
<kuzmaster> paran, thats a bummer cos wine dont work with google talk
<voicu> frojnd, do you want to write on the partition or just read it?
<frojnd> I want to use it with linux
<paran> kuzmaster: i don't think there are any free clients. you could try running google's client in Wine, might work.
<frojnd> se..
<frojnd> I have NTFS disk
<frojnd> and I wanna format it in somethig that works on liunx
<frojnd> that I can write and read it
<frojnd> just for linux!!
<kuzmaster> frojnd, do you want to erase it, and loose the data thats currentally on it?
<frojnd> yes
<kuzmaster> kuzmaster, if so, you would want to format it using either ext3 (linux only) or fat32 (linux and windows)
<frojnd> linux only
<paran> kuzmaster: lots of stuff works in wine, but I recomend a version from WineHQ. the one in dapper is a bit old
<kuzmaster> frojnd, k, then format it using ext3
<kuzmaster> k
<frojnd> and command for this is:
<frojnd> :P
<frojnd> the partition name is: sdb1
<voicu> there is a gui in kde, in system settings
<kuzmaster> frojnd, dont know if there is one, but you can download a partition thingy thru adept
<frojnd> mkfs.ext3 /dev/hd<whateveritis><partition> <--isn't somth. like this ?
<voicu> or you can search the net for the command, should probably be something like fdisk
<kuzmaster> can someone please tell me the command to re-fresh the sources.list?
<paran> frojnd: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 <- that will format the partition with a ext3 file system
<kuzmaster> i forget, and i just edited it
<frojnd> paran frojnd: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 <- that will format the partition with a ext3 file system  (I don't care if formats...)
<paran> kuzmaster: sudo aptitude update
<kuzmaster> wouldnt it be sudo adept update?
<kuzmaster> this is kubuntu?
<voicu> adept is only a frontend for aptitude which is a frontend for apt :P, apt is the main application, right?
<kuzmaster> i know, and i figured it out, its 'sudo adept update'
<kuzmaster> but my dns's hate me
<kuzmaster> lol
<voicu> mine aren't friendly either :)
<paran> kuzmaster: doesn't matter, you can run apt-get update also if you like. they all use the same files
<Electrolyte> Can someone remind me the command after glxgears to enable the frame counter?
<Electrolyte> Someone I know is pestering me for my results :/
<Tonio_> anyone there using edgy and a usb/lpt printer ?
<Tonio_> I need bug confirmation to define top priority bugs for ubuntu wiki
<Lynoure> Tonio_: people on #kubuntu+1 more likely than tere
<Lynoure> s/tere/here
<Tonio_> Lynoure: yes, sorry :)
<Electrolyte> No one can remember the command? :<
<frojnd> what's the difference between fat32 and ext3, besides the ext3 is linux only
<kuzmaster> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<kuzmaster> oops
<Lynoure> Electrolyte: glxgears -printfps
<Electrolyte> Hmm, last command was something much larger - I'll try any way :)
<kuzmaster> 
<Electrolyte> Ah, ty Lynoure :)
<Lynoure> Electrolyte: This one works but there is the long cutesy notabenchmarktool or something too
<paran> frojnd: the main difference is that fat32 is crap, while ext3 is a advanced file system ;-) (there are ways of accessing ext3 partitions from windows as well...)
<Lynoure> Electrolyte: if you give the number to someone, remember there is a world of difference between being fullscreen or not
<frojnd> samba can handle accesing ext3 partitions
<frojnd> paran
<Lynoure> Electrolyte: in my case 90fps vs 1500fps...
<Electrolyte> Well this was left in Windowed.
<Electrolyte> 9800 FPS :E
<kuzmaster> oh ;(, i only got 400fps on averge, but it spiked to 1163 fps
<robert____> anyone know what parameters to serve wget when trying to download a google video URL? kaffeine open same URL just fine, why?
<Lynoure> well, it is not a benchmark tool.
<frojnd> /dev/sdb1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!
<kuzmaster> i know
<frojnd> :q
<kuzmaster> frojnd, un-mount it
<frojnd> umout /dev/sdb1  ?
<kuzmaster> frojnd, ummmmmmmmmm................. yeah
<frojnd> ty :)
<frojnd> don't get mad with me, I am using linuxes for 3 days..
<LeeJunFan> SlimG: you can open google videos? I get sound but no video :-/
<pointwood> hrm...funny problem here - when I load a video at video.google.com, I get sound when trying to play it in Konqy, but no video. Trying the same in Firefox, I get video, but no sound...
<vge> pointwood: video is swf in this case?
<pointwood> wait...just tried again and this time I seem to get video as well in konqy :)
<frojnd> hej guys, any pages for newbie linux users
<pointwood> vge: yes, swf
<LeeJunFan> pointwood: damn you - I haven't been able to watch google vids. hehe
<pointwood> LeeJunFan: hehe
<kuzmaster> hmmmm......... adept seems frozen while downloading/installing firefox ;-(
<SlimG> LeeJunFan: i download the video (flash won't work for me either) and run them thru a script that open the video in kaffeine
<kuzmaster> its stuck on 'waiting on headers (0%)
<frojnd> Writing inode tables: done
<frojnd> Creating journal (32768 blocks): done
<frojnd> Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: done
<frojnd> This filesystem will be automatically checked every 25 mounts or
<frojnd> 180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.
<frojnd> so now it's formated?
<pointwood> now I just need a faster connection
<kuzmaster> !tell frojnd about pastebin
<kuzmaster> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kuzmaster> frojnd, please use paste bin in the future
<frojnd> k
<frojnd> sorry
<LeeJunFan> I've got the same problem on as pointwood had with google video, in konq I get audio but no video, in firefox I get video, but no audio. Guess I'll have to try opening them at the same time :)
<kuzmaster> !skim
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.4-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<pointwood> LeeJunFan: hehe, I guess it must be something with using different audio subsystems or something like that
<voicu> frojnd, i have some docs, wait a sec
<frojnd> k
<milco> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kuzmaster>  how do i download firefox via terminal?
<milco> sudo apt-get install firefox
<milco> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<milco> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kuzmaster> k, but is there a thingy so you can download all its dependinces
<milco> read this information kuzmaster
<kuzmaster> somthing like '-f'
<milco> kuzmaster: that happens automaticly
<kuzmaster> ohhhhhhhhhhhh k
<kuzmaster> thanx
<milco> when you do apt-get install firefox
<milco> thats why i say read the information from the links ive given you
<milco> else you'll never learn it..
<kuzmaster> i have, ive used kubuntu heaps
<kuzmaster> but i just come back, and i forgot
<kuzmaster> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kuzmaster> hey, HELP PLEASE http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22909
<kuzmaster> i do 'sudo apt-get install firefox' and it says that
<kuzmaster> and im not running apt-get or adept
<lupine_85> kuzmaster: delete /var/lib/dpkg/lock and try again?
<kuzmaster> i also get a problem like that when i TRY to run the adept update notifier
<kuzmaster> thanks
<kuzmaster> it says command not found
<lupine_85> try "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<kuzmaster> k
<halfbloodprince> hey lupine
<kuzmaster> lupine_85: YAY!!!!!!!!! THANKS *gives hug*
<lupine_85> :p
<kuzmaster> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: ?
<halfbloodprince> just saying hey
<voicu> frojnd, still there?
<kuzmaster> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kuzmaster> w00t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kuzmaster> holy poop
<kuzmaster> i have 244mb of updates to download
<halfbloodprince> whoa
<halfbloodprince> what's your connection speed
<kuzmaster> 512k
<WindowsUninstall> Hi all
<halfbloodprince> it's not that bad then :)
<kuzmaster> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
<kuzmaster> *sob sob sob*
<kuzmaster> it hates me
<kuzmaster> it officially hates me
<lupine_85> ah, hi :)
* lupine_85 has 8Mb/sec BB :D
<WindowsUninstall> I've a question: how many time take special request? (https://shipit.kubuntu.org/specialrequest) ?
<kuzmaster> me cant get adsl 2 or higher
* halfbloodprince as 64 kb/sec
<halfbloodprince> has*
<WindowsUninstall> I need to ship about 15 CD's for the 28 october (linux day)
* kuzmaster cant get adsl 2 or higher
<kuzmaster> theres a linux day?
<WindowsUninstall> kuzmaster, Yes, here in italy
<kuzmaster> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<kuzmaster> well im in australia where 2 australian icons have died in one week
<kuzmaster> in 2 totally un-realated deaths
<kuzmaster> im gonna have to re-start
<kuzmaster> im over linux for the time being
<frojnd> voicu ja here
* frojnd make flash of freezing water in to voicu
<frojnd> wake up
<lupine_85> I'm on ADSL1 :)
<frojnd> ur everywhere
<frojnd> I used man fstab
<frojnd> and..
<frojnd> I don't understand quite at all :S
<frojnd> lupine_85
<lupine_85> frojnd: something like this then... /dev/<devicefile> /path/to/mountpoint ext3 defaults,user 0 2
<lupine_85> also make sure that the mountpoint itself has appropriate permissions (e.g. 777, or whatever)
<frojnd> where did u picked that man
<frojnd> i am willing to read this for myself
<frojnd> I just don't know where
<frojnd> if there were some nice page with tutorials or smtk.
<frojnd> *pages
<lupine_85> memory :)
<lupine_85> you put it in /etc/fstab
<lupine_85> (edit as root/sudo)
<grizzly> is ti dangerous to close the klogd and syslogd services?
<grizzly> or they like only loggin services
<frojnd> lupine_85 /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs ,uid=1000,gid=0,auto,nouser 0 0
<lupine_85> not sure about the uid and god, but yes
<lupine_85> erm, gid
<lupine_85> oh, is it an ntfs partition?
<frojnd> ext3
<frojnd> i just formated it
<lupine_85> then change ntfs to ext3
<frojnd> into ext3
<lupine_85> change nouser to user
<lupine_85> and you're there
<frojnd> let's check
<frojnd> hm
<frojnd> still don't have permission to read it
<lupine_85> did you set the permissions of the mountpoint?
<frojnd> no..
<lupine_85> then do so :)
<lupine_85> make sure you've got at least a+r
<lupine_85> (so sudo chmod a+r /path/to/mountpoint)
<frojnd> lupine_85 frojnd: something like this then... /dev/<devicefile> /path/to/mountpoint ext3 defaults,user 0 2
<lupine_85> yep, but the one you've got now should work fine
<lupine_85> ...you have unmounted (as root), and remounted (as user), right?
* B4zzA-2 is back (gone 00:27:41)
<Hobbsee> B4zzA-2: please turn off that away message
<frojnd> no..
<B4zzA-2> sorry, its not a script
<frojnd> I think I unmounted it as user
<B4zzA-2> its a part of irc
<lupine_85> frojnd: make sure it's unmounted, then remount as normal user
<Hobbsee> B4zzA-2: you can turn such things off.
<Hobbsee> it's an option in xchat somewhere
<B4zzA-2> yes well..
<B4zzA-2> im sorry...
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: I'm still wondering whether to install Ubuntu, or not
<B4zzA-2> i guess i shall leave this chan (i dont see a @ next to your name)
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: it's great fun
<lupine_85> B4zzA-2: don't let the door hit you on your way out ;)
<lupine_85> not really for the weak of heart, though
<lupine_85> you need to have a mentality that allows you to stay calm in the face of problems :)
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: As in, I really want to install Ubuntu, but most of my professional work requires me to use Windows
<Hobbsee> sigh
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: you can dual-boot
<lupine_85> even use VMware
* Hobbsee notes that it's freenode policy not to keep the @'s
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: If I dual-boot, I'll be using Windows most of the time anyway, right?
<lupine_85> think of how useful it'd be to have 3, 4 different windows boxes running at the same time...
<frojnd> I mount it like user: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /home/q/sdb1
<frojnd> and it says
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: I didn't get you
<frojnd> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /home/q/sdb1 busy
<lupine_85> no, you mount it as user by (after editing fstab) mount /dev/sdb1
<lupine_85> you need to unmount it first
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: you can run windows in linux by using VMware
<frojnd> I unmounted it as root: umount /dev/sdb1
<lupine_85> very handy for development work etc.
<mase_> can i disable dosfck from checking at startup?
<daniloc> abattoir: there?
<abattoir> daniloc: yes
<mase_> any help?
<daniloc> how are you?
<Hobbsee> hey Dannilion & Dannilion_
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: which one should I get? vmware server?
<abattoir> mase_: it scans another partition?
<abattoir> hello Hobbsee
<daniloc> abattoir: how to install .deb from console?
<Hobbsee> hi abattoir
<Hobbsee> daniloc: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<abattoir> daniloc: 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb'
<abattoir> mase_: you can try disabling it in /etc/fstab
<lupine_85> vmware server is great, yes
<daniloc> abattoir: i got the errors
<daniloc> can i paste u to pvt?
<daniloc> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: Let's say I don't get vmware, and I have a dual boot for my Windows stuff.. then I'll be using Windows mostly right?
<abattoir> daniloc: ok
<Dannilion> Hey Hobbsee
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: probably
<daniloc> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22913
<mase_> how?
<abattoir> daniloc: dep. issues.. you need later versions of those packages
<halfbloodprince> hmmm...
<abattoir> daniloc: btw, running at root is not recommend... unless you understand the risks
<abattoir> daniloc: and if you are in a root prompt, you dont need to use 'sudo'
<daniloc> i know, how to install latest ?
<abattoir> daniloc: where did you get that deb?
<daniloc> www.gnomefiles.com
<mase_> abattoir:how ?
<Hobbsee> Dannilion: :)
<abattoir> mase_: in the entry for that partition, make sure the <pass> entry is 0
<Dannilion> How is Hobbsee?
<halfbloodprince> brb
<Hobbsee> Dannilion: annoyed at people who are being annoying.
<daniloc> and abattoir
<daniloc> what i need to do?
<abattoir> daniloc: well, the official repos for dapper dont have packages later than the ones you already have
<abattoir> daniloc: you might need to compile it manually
<daniloc> i have a only .deb filre
<daniloc> ok..
<abattoir> daniloc: or find a lower version of pcmanfm
<daniloc> ok, thanks.,..
<abattoir> daniloc: you're welcome...
<daniloc> thanks a lot again
<zinfacter> How do I get file sharing to work correctly? When I click properties on a folder and go to Sharing, it prompts for a password, I enter one and it takes me to this window where I can't click anything.
<daniloc> abattoir: can i pvt you ?
<zinfacter> pvt?
<daniloc> too easy for help, i am noob and i have a lot of question's, but my english is bad and i cany read and understand all
<daniloc> private chat=pvt
<abattoir> daniloc: sure
<zinfacter> no one knows about this ftp problem?
<zinfacter> err
<zinfacter> file sharing problem*
<[GuS] > Hi people...
<Jucato> hi
<[GuS] > i want to ask.. why setting Firefox as default web browser has no effect in KDE? (inside Systemsettings, KDE Globals)
<Jucato> what do you by "no effect"?
<[GuS] > because opens Konqueror with a site link
<Jucato> a link from Thunderbird?
<WindowsUninstall> [GuS] , Look in kcontrol
<[GuS] > yeah.. from that... and maybe others too
<[GuS] > WindowsUninstall, i was there....
<Jucato> WindowsUninstall: System Settings is the control center of Kubuntu
<[GuS] > i've configured THere
<Jucato> but uses the same modules as KControl
<[GuS] > is same thing
<[GuS] > to make clear i am not a newbie....
<[GuS] > but well
<[GuS] > i dont know why this happen
* WindowsUninstall hates system settings. 
* WindowsUninstall thinks that kcontrol is better
<Jucato> [GuS] : for Thunderbird, I think there's a specific step that must be done. As for the other apps like Kopete and Konversation, they have their own ways to control which browser they will use/launch
<Jucato> WindowsUninstall: to each his own :)
<[GuS] > yeah WindowsUninstall ...
<[GuS] > ok Jucato ...
<Jucato> System Settings is getting better, specially in Edgy
<Jucato> [GuS] : I don't have the exact links or steps, as I don't use Firefox as my default. I would suggest searching in the forums, as I remember seeing the same question there
<[GuS] > i will
<[GuS] > thanks any way..
<Jucato> http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums
<[GuS] > :)
<[GuS] > yeah i know.
<Jucato> heh. just in case :)
<eaglehawk> hello everybody
* Jucato says hello, since he thinks he's part of  everybody...
<eaglehawk> can anybody tell me do I need to download linuxwacom drivers for edgy 2 for the tabletpc
<eaglehawk> hi especially to jucato..:)
<Jucato> eaglehawk: I'm not really sure, but you might try to ask the guys in #ubuntu+1 for help. since it's a driver question :)
<[GuS] > Jucato, this do the trick: sudo update-alternatives --set  x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox
<[GuS] > ;)
<eaglehawk> ok...
<[GuS] > i've forgot that command
<[GuS] > i've done that with java too
<Jucato> [GuS] : heh, I thought it would be something like that. I just didn't remember the exact command
<[GuS] > yeah, me too
<[GuS] > ;)
* Jucato doesn't want to give out inaccurate commands... :)
<[GuS] > :)
<Przemcio78> hi, does anyone here use wengophone?
<Netcad> Hi, is there somebody out there who can give me a hint on the following? I need to search a large directory structure for directories and where ever found delete all files in there.
<[GuS] > Przemcio78, me
<Przemcio78> GuS, are sms messages free in wengo?
<Netcad> Directory is .deleted for example
<[GuS] > mm i dont know... i read you question in their channel... but i never use that
<lupine_85> netcad: some mixture of find and rm ? but carefully. Very, very carefully ;)
<Przemcio78> i can't find answer anywhere :(
<Przemcio78> anyway, thanks for trying to help GuS
<mase_> i want to start konqurer as root
<Jucato> mase_: press Alt+F2, then type in "kdesu konqueror"
<Jucato> rawr
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by Hawkwind
<Riddell> elite
<Jucato> nice
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato applauds
<Hawkwind> LOL @ elite
<tyler_d> how do I uninstall all of my movie players and codecs? I am having latency issues when trying to watch any type of video, the video is not fluent??
<eeos> tyler_d what typo of video
<tyler_d> eeos: any type, dvd, avi
<eeos> tyler_d what version of kubuntu are you using?
<tyler_d> eeos: 6.06 k6
<eeos> tyler_d could you please give me the result of the command uname -ra
<tyler_d> eeos: Linux macphee 2.6.15-26-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 03:40:32 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<intelikey> kde starts and then just sits there blinking the  "starting the window manager"  splash.    so i thought i'd investigate and look at this...
<intelikey> tty2 [root@~]  top
<intelikey> brutopia: error while loading shared libraries: libproc.so.2.0.7: cannot open shared
<intelikey> object file: No such file or directory
<brutopia> wtf?
<brandnewbie> I have KDE on Kubuntu and I want to change my settings yet it keeps saying that my password is wrong, however I have only ever used one password when ever it asked for me to enter in one
<eeos> tyler_d what are you using for playing the video files (for example I use kaffeine)
<intelikey> brutopia it tab completed form  top:
<lupine_85> brandnewbie: it's got to be the caps lock ;)
<brandnewbie> lol yeh
<brandnewbie> i tried that severeal times >.<
<tyler_d> eeos: doesn't matter, tried all of them, mmovie player, totem, kaffeine, and gxine-movie player.
<lupine_85> well, boot into the recovery console and use passwd <user> to change it
<brandnewbie> it jsut says conversion with su failed >.<
<lupine_85> that's not a password failure
<eeos> tyler_d did you install all available codecs? audio and video? including w32codecs?
<brandnewbie> oh ?
<lupine_85> that's a b0rked kdesu
<brandnewbie> whats that :?
<tyler_d> tried to.... not sure if it was successfull though?
<lupine_85> kdesu is what turns you into a root user to run GUI programs
<tyler_d> eeos: what codecs do you use?
<brandnewbie> yeh
<lupine_85> unfortunately, I've no idea how you'd fix that particular error
<brandnewbie> excellent
<eeos> tyler_d ffmpeg, theora,
<brandnewbie> sigh
<lupine_85> try searching the forums:- http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<brandnewbie> would a complete erase and reinstall fix it ?
<lupine_85> or just google the error message
<intelikey> anybody tried top lately ?
<lupine_85> brandnewbie: of course, but this isn't windows ;)
<lupine_85> intelikey: works here
<intelikey> is mine the only one broken ?
<Big> Good Morning
<brandnewbie> yeh i know
<brandnewbie> i only installed this all tonight
<intelikey> "top: error while loading shared libraries: libproc.so.2.0.7: cannot open shared
<intelikey> object file: No such file or directory"
<lupine_85> slocate / |grep libproc ?
<tyler_d> eeos: what is the source for that?
<lupine_85> intelikey: you're not using... edgy... are you?
<intelikey> i found it.
<intelikey> old version of top lying around
<intelikey> eeeek
<eeos> tyler_d for what?
<intelikey>  2186 klog      25   0  2408 1324  380 R 98.1  0.5  20:38.72 klogd
<brandnewbie> sigh >.<
<brandnewbie> reformat ftw
<brandnewbie> see you in 2 hours
<intelikey> klogd using 99% of the cpu
<brandnewbie> >.<
<brandnewbie> btw
<brandnewbie> how do i get KDE on kubuntu to recognise my graphics card ?
<brandnewbie> or my monitor
<tommy> anyone know where i can find a tutorial on how to use terminal and/or konsole?
<lupine_85> Tommy: just bash/command line tutorials in general
<tommy> lupine_85: yes
<lupine_85> google for "debian" and "bash" and "tutorial"|howto, and you're away
<tyler_d> eeos: s'all good, found one for both
<eeos> tyler_d search for theora, fmmpeg, codecs using adept
<tommy> thanks lupine
<eeos> tyler_d do you also have w32codecs?
<tyler_d> eeos: think so... installing some codecs now though
<tyler_d> eeos: my source list is messed up though
<eeos> tyler_d look at this page on the wiki https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Media/Codecs?highlight=%28codec%29
<eeos> tyler_d what do you mean with your source is messed up?
<eeos> tyler_d probably you have to do some manual cleaning.
<x31> pessoal alguem me pode ajudar a configurar a minha placa grafica?
<x31> tenho uma ATI Radeon 7000 IGP!
<x31> alguem ja configurou uma placa com os drivers compativeis com a minha?
<tyler_d> eeos: what do you mean??
<x31> I want configuration my graphics card?
<eeos> tyler_d here there is the list of codcs you seriously need to play most of strange stuff you can find around https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<unfknblvbl> if my graphics card is not in the list of the graphics cards in kubuntu with KDE, how do i add it in ?
<Dr_Willis> unfknblvbl,  what card you got?
<eeos> tyler_d well, what do you mean with your source is messed up? do you mean your repository?
<Dr_Willis> you may just need toselect a similer card.
<unfknblvbl> nvidia geforce 6800gs
<x31> ATI Radeon 7000 IGP
<tyler_d> eeos: oh that... yah I fixed that
<Dr_Willis> unfknblvbl,  nv or nvidia is whats in the list I think
<unfknblvbl> k ta
<tyler_d> still stutters on dvd's??
<eeos> tyler_d ok
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<intelikey> i don't get this.  kde wont run. all i get is a BSOD out of it.
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: same factoid
<eeos> x31 did you install ATI original drivers or OSS drivers?
<Dr_Willis> :) how lazy of them! :p
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: it points to a general page and you pick ait ro nvidia from there :)
<x31> I think that my graphics card use OSS drivers!
<gnomefreak> ati from*
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  we want specific  Instant gratification!
<gnomefreak> lol
<eeos> abattoir are you around please?
<abattoir> eeos: hi
<Dr_Willis> setting up ati is still a pain. I managed to get it working on my 2 machines.. but not sure how it worked. :) it wasent working.. then it started working
<eeos> hi!
<eeos> I have installed kaffeine in chroot, following our discussion this morning
<abattoir> eeos: ok..
<eeos> abattoir but I get a strange error every ime I try to run it
<abattoir> eeos: what do you get?
<eeos> abattoir wait
<abattoir> eeos: could you pastebin it if its large?
<eeos> x31 ty installing original ati drivers
<unfknblvbl> if you test your graphics settings and you get no message it works ?
<x31> my graphic card uses OOS, not original ATI.
<eeos> abattoir here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22924
<x31> The drivers ATI, they are not compatible
<eeos> x31 compatible with what?
<x31> with my card!
<eeos> x31 ah! what is the problem with the oss drivers?
<x31> in google earth the image is busy!
<eeos> x31 busy?
<Dr_Willis> so its incompatiable with one program ?
<x31> with tux racer!
<x31> and google earth!
<x31> and aiglx
<x31> lxinfo
<x31> name of display: :0.0
<x31> display: :0  screen: 0
<x31> direct rendering: Yes
<x31> server glx vendor string: SGI
<x31> server glx version string: 1.2
<x31> server glx extensions:
<x31>     GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,
<x31>     GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,
<x31>     GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier,
<x31>     GLX_SGIX_fbconfig
<x31> client glx vendor string: SGI
<x31> client glx version string: 1.4
<x31> client glx extensions:
<x31> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20050528 AGP 4x NO-TCL
<x31> OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 6.4.1
<MrObvious> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<x31> ok
<eeos> x31 use pastebin please! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<x31> ok
<x31> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<x31> my drivers graphics card is crazy
<aztun> hi all
<AeSSeD> anyone have test KDE 4 First Development Snapshot on kubuntu edgy??
<aztun> has anyone tried kde4?
<aztun> AeSSeD: xD
<eeos> x31 please send the link to pastebin with your text
<aztun> AeSSeD: I installed it on a laptop this morning at work
<AeSSeD> aztun: :DD
<aztun> but couldnt launch kde4
<aztun> dont know how
<AeSSeD> aztun: I've tried on vmware virtual machine
<AeSSeD> but don't resolve all dependecies
<aztun> "about kde" on every window says its kde 3.5.4
<aztun> AeSSeD: I instaled all packages with no problem
<eeos> abattoir did you undestand anything from the file I pastebin-ed?
<Bazzi> instructions are posted on kubuntu.org
<aztun> but later didnt know how to boot kde4
<aztun> Bazzi: really short instructions
<abattoir> eeos: i'm really sorry, one sec
<abattoir> eeos: i missed it
<Bazzi> short is good enough if they contain everything needed
<abattoir> eeos: do you have pkg-config installed
<abattoir> eeos: or wait, that wasnt your paste
<aztun> yes Bazzi, but I thinks this isnt the case
<Bazzi> you know that no apps are included with the new packages?
<aztun> I followed instructions, then restarted X system and everything seemed the same
<eeos> abattoir  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22924 here it is again
<eeos> abattoir did you get it again?
<aztun> Bazzi: but on "about kde" it should say kde 4, isnt it
<Bazzi> hmmm, it's just the base libs
<abattoir> eeos: yes, one sec
<Bazzi> without recompilation the other apps may not even know they got kde4 under the hood
<aztun> so there is nothing special on interface to know u are using kde4?
<victorb> hey there, I have a simple (?) question regarding 5 button pointing rodents in kubuntu 6.06 ... basically I want one of the extra buttons to map to 'close active window' but am having no luck. I've used xbindkeys to map it to 'alt+F4' but it doesn't close the window like alt+f4 does
<aztun> Bazzi: so without recompilation the apps dont use new features on kde4?
<gnurante> hi all
<Bonhomme> xev shows the events generated by the mouse key as the right keys in the right order but with 'synthetic = YES'
<Bazzi> there are no new features yet
<Dr_Willis> if it was gnome.. the  new version would have less features! :P
<aztun> I understand....
<Bazzi> gnome actually made progress the last 18 months :P
<Dr_Willis> Blasphmy! :P
<fildo> any doc's or sites for smbfs ? and mounting
<aztun> so its normal that I cant see any special change on interface after instaling the development snapshot of kde4....
<Dr_Willis> fildo,  should be several dozen+ sites on using samba and mounting using smbfs
<Dr_Willis> look for that 'using samba' book thats avail online.
<aztun> fildo: smbmount //remotepc/share /mountpoint
<AeSSeD> aztun: Have you seen increment of boot speed?
<fildo> do i need any credentials after it ? for fstab ?
<Bonhomme> on the subject of mounting (and since my other question has gained no traction ..) - has anyone had good experience with captive ntfs driver for ntfs write support? (or any other method?)
<aztun> yes AeSSeD
<Dr_Willis> i find it safer to let windows read/write to the ext2 :)
<AeSSeD> :)
<aztun> thats the only thing I have seen
<aztun> really faster than before
<aztun> on kde boot and opening new windows
<Bonhomme> Dr_Willis: I wasn't aware windows could write to ext2 ... what's more I'm using ext3
<intelikey> i really don't get this... i ran startx in tty1  and top reports this
<intelikey>    1 root      16   0  1564  528  464 S  0.0  0.2   0:04.61 init
<intelikey> why would startx be calling init ?
<Bonhomme> intelikey: I think init just always runs
<Bonhomme> intelikey: it has nothing to do with startx
<Dr_Willis> Bonhomme,  if you looked into it more.. you would learn that ext3 is backwards compatiable with ext2 :P
<v3ctor> ext3 is ext2 with a journal
<Bonhomme> Dr_Willis: fair call ... but I'm guessing I need some special windows tools to read/write ext2/3 partitions?
<Dr_Willis> www.fs-driver.org  - has the tools to let xp read/write to the ext2 partitions
<intelikey> Bonhomme look at the tty #
<intelikey> and owner
<Dr_Willis> it works decently well.. but be cautious. every thing is done as 'root' on the filesystem
<Dr_Willis> and soft links dont work right. :(
<Bonhomme> mmm
<intelikey> Bonhomme wait.  that's pid not tty the first number... my bad.
<Dr_Willis> i just make a spare ext3 partition i use as a 'shared' partition. for both os's to share data on.
<Bonhomme> I do have a large ntfs volume that's just data ... maybe the answer is to make that VFAT
<intelikey> not used to looking at top
<Dr_Willis> vfat has a size limit.
<Dr_Willis> i forget what it is however.
<Bonhomme> Dr_Willis: oh you are right. more precisely it has a block limit, so your block size must increase for a larger volume ... mine is 200gb which is probably on the 'unoptimally large' end of block size for vfat ...
<Bonhomme> I forgot that >_<
<Dr_Willis> and isent there a file size limit? i aint messed with vfat in ages
<Bonhomme> Dr_Willis: there's a size limit for individual files I think
<Dr_Willis> XP seems to hate the idea of using fat for anything. :(
<Bonhomme> Dr_Willis: I vaguely remember '4gb' ;)
<Dr_Willis> work time fo rme..  BBL.
<Bonhomme> which would defeat the purpose ... since it would make DVDISOs hard to store there
<gan|y|med> gimp gurus here (i have tried #gimp)?
<intelikey> kde is still screwy...   it's reading from one dir and writing to another.
<dhq> !sources
<gan|y|med> there is an overall limit of 32gb for fat32 in windows, which, interestingly, does not hold for linux
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<dhq> !sources
<intelikey> then wondering why it can't find it's files.
<Bonhomme> intelikey: that in itself doesn't sound bad? I mean cp does that ;)
<intelikey> Bonhomme no. the configs  .kde/
<intelikey> it's trying to read them in ~/.kde/  but writing them to another dir.
<Bonhomme> that's ... weird
<intelikey> yep
<Bonhomme> I've not had that but then I don't use startx
<dhq> how to get default config of sources.list
<dhq> !sourcelist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcelist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhq> !sources.list
<intelikey> each time it starts it runs the first time wizard
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<dhq> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Bonhomme> intelikey: is there an obstacle to using kdm?
<intelikey> then hangs at starting the window manager cause the configs it just wrote are not where it's looking for them
<intelikey> Bonhomme no  but it does the same thing.
<Bonhomme> intelikey: using stock versions of stuff??
<intelikey> yeah as far as kde is concerned.
<intelikey> home is not where home would be by default
<intelikey> Bonhomme want to test something with kde ?   "requires root."
<Bonhomme> intelikey: maybe that's the problem - it's not resolving it but using /home/user/?
<intelikey> that's exactly the problem
<Bonhomme> intelikey: I dunno - is it going to break my KDE? coz that would be mildly annoying this time of night ;)
<TheCobra> hi can anybody help me with my kubuntu
<TheCobra> I want to set up my twin view
<intelikey> no it won't break it.  but it's already broke
<TheCobra> when I get the login  screen the twinview works
<TheCobra> but when I login it is back to 1 screen again
<Bonhomme> TheCobra: have you set it all up in system settings -> display?
<Bonhomme> intelikey: shoot
<TheCobra> installed my ati drivers
<intelikey> Bonhomme change the home dir for root then as root do startx (assuming kde will be the desktop)
<TheCobra> there I switch to twinview but
<TheCobra> it seems he doesn't want to accept it
<Bonhomme> repeating now my simple question regarding 5 button pointing rodents in kubuntu 6.06 ... basically I want one of the extra buttons to map to 'close active window' but am having no luck. I've used xbindkeys to map it to 'alt+F4' but it doesn't close the window like alt+f4 does. xev shows the keypress events generated by the mouse click with 'synthetic = YES' (xev closes if I really press alt-f4)
<Bonhomme> TheCobra: ah I dunno, I don't have a twinview card ... the options do seem to be there but if they don't work then *shrugs*... sorry
<TheCobra> np
<Shadowhywind> morning all
<Bonhomme> intelikey: is that going to just recreate the bug you described?
<MrObvious> mornin
<intelikey> if (and that's a big if) it actually gets you into kde open a konsole and type echo ~    see where it says the home dir is.
<Shadowhywind> is there a built in dhcp command in linux? i just installed edgy 64, and my ethernet card isn't dhcp'ing and i can't figure out how to configure it correctly
<intelikey> it's remaping my ~ and $HOME to a bogus (hard coded) dir
<intelikey> not using the real home
<intelikey> and yes you are correct.  that will be checking if your kde and my kde do the same thing.
<Bonhomme> hmm ok
<TheCobra> hmm trying to restart my x
<Bonhomme> Shadowhywind: ifconfig <interface> up should have it automatically attempt to get a DHCP lease
<Bonhomme> Shadowhywind: I'm stumped as to why you'd even need to do that though
<Shadowhywind> oh thats what i didn';t do!
<Shadowhywind> or try i should say
<intelikey> Bonhomme it's not an x issue. blackbox fluxbox icewm xfce4 and twm all work correctly with the changed home...
<Shadowhywind> my eth card is allready up, but maybe i should down it and up it again
<bombero> hi, im looking for toll to confix X11 (3D support)
<Shadowhywind> if i down it and and up it again, and that still doesn't work any other ideas?
<bombero> hi, im looking for tool to confix X11 (3D support)
<dhq> my kdm dosnt start i have to start via startx
<intelikey> dhq man update-rc.d
<Bonhomme> Shadowhywind: I would be double/triple checking cables and whatever's at the other end of them at that stage
<intelikey> dhq  have you tested to make sure that kdm will work ?
<intelikey> sudo kdm
<intelikey> bombero what card ?
<Shadowhywind> *i am connected to the internet now* duel-boot
<bombero> intelikey: NVidia
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> check that link bombero ^
<unfknblvbl> okay this is wierd, i can change my graphics settings, there doesn't apppear to be any error in testing them, but the settings are not saved ?
<unfknblvbl> i go apply
<unfknblvbl> and change it all
<unfknblvbl> but it doesn't save it >.<
<bombero> intelikey: ok, thanx
<Bonhomme> intelikey: what's the quick way to get a root shell? root account being locked ...
<Bonhomme> (I'm new to ubuntu ... not being able to just use 'su' kinda shits me ;p)
<intelikey> sudo -i
<intelikey> hehhe if you really like su   sudo su -
<Jucato> intelikey: would that ask for a root password? or just the first user's password
<Bonhomme> it's probably better for me not to use root shells all the time ;)
<intelikey> Jucato just the normal sudo thang
<Jucato> so what would be the different between these 3? sudo -i, sudo -s, sudo su -
<intelikey> root can su or sudo or what ever without auth
<intelikey> ah -s  i'd have to check  the other two nada
<intelikey> except an extra app  of course
<Jucato> thans intelikey! I tried reading the man page, but.. heck, my intelligence has it's limits...
<intelikey> same end result
<Jucato> what extra app?
<intelikey> su
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> so sudo -i is more recommended, since it doesn't have that extra app?
<Bonhomme> hmm what's the name of that nifty package that gives console mouse support?
<intelikey> like the differance in doing  script.sh   and  sh script.sh
<Bonhomme> it was like ... 3 letters
<intelikey> Jucato yep
<_Shade_> hi there
<intelikey> and the *buntu    use only sudo   never su or root...
<_Shade_> how do you like the latest edgy theme eh ? ;)
<Bonhomme> intelikey: anyway kde does the same thing for me
<Bonhomme> intelikey: changed root's home dir to /home/root and verified that it changes for console logins
<intelikey> Bonhomme did it hange or run ?
<Jucato> _Shade_: nice, not my personal favorite, but it's good :)
<Bonhomme> intelikey: ran kde and verified that itwas using /root
<intelikey> k
<Bonhomme> intelikey: it ran but I already have all the stuff set up in /root (I didn't move any files, just edited /etc/passwd)
<_Shade_> Jucato: well i find it's too bright, I preffered the dapper stuff - it was much better imho
<intelikey> hmmm so you had ran kde as root before... maybe i should have tried that.
<_Shade_> i regret that adept will still be a default package manager in edgy
<Jucato> I haven't noticed the brightness. Actually the Dapper theme was a bit bright if you're considering the contrast between the (darker) blue window borders and the (lighter) white windows. The wallpaper is definitely lighter than Dapper's
<Bonhomme> intelikey: whoa
<intelikey> Bonhomme what's also starange to my is that if i  rm -r /root and try it it just remakes it and does the same junk.
<Bonhomme> intelikey: my existing kde did something very strange
<Jucato> _Shade_: It's still growing, and evolving. slowly, but it's getting there...
<Bonhomme> intelikey: can you not just symlink /root to wherever you want?
* Jucato actually uses aptitude more these days...
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: What were you looking for?
<intelikey> i could but why would i them move out if i was going to leave a forwarding address.....
<Jucato> DaSkreech:  <_Shade_> how do you like the latest edgy theme eh ? ;)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: What?
<Bonhomme> intelikey: interestingly my current kde just ... froze ... no keyboard (even num lock or ctrl-alt-backsp or ctrl-alt-f1) or anything
<Jucato> he/she was just asking about the Edgy theme/colros
<DaSkreech> Bonhomme: Can you move the mouse?
<Bonhomme> intelikey: eventually after mashing keys I got back to tty1 and killed the other X session and moved root back
<Jucato> s/colros/colors
<Bonhomme> DaSkreech: I could (everything back to normal now, as evidenced by the whole 'typing' thing)
<intelikey> Bonhomme what?  hanged the existing one ?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: _Shade_ also said "i regret that adept will still be a default package manager in edgy"
<Bonhomme> intelikey: dunno if it was related
<DaSkreech> Which is what I was asking about
<Bonhomme> intelikey: also don't know how I got control back so I might leave that one alone ;)
<_Shade_> i'm just going to give knot 2 a try
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ah ok... sorry :)
<intelikey> see it's been hanging my root kde
<Bonhomme> why do you even run a root kde?
<Jucato> _Shade_: just on another partition or a different box :)
<intelikey> cause i'm all mounted nosuid
<Bonhomme> but then isn't running a root X session kinda defeating the purpose?
<intelikey> i thought i'd adjust the timezone cause it was 6 hours off
<Bonhomme> don't you think you're abusing the security system a bit?
<intelikey> yeah
<Bonhomme> hmm you don't need KDE for that do you?
<Bonhomme> ntpdate?
<_Shade_> DaSkreech: i find adept is very unfriendly... i prefer the gnome tools... it's updater and add/remove programs is much better as well (imo)
<intelikey> yes actually i did.   hw clock set to gtm and console `date `  was correct but in user kde the clock was 6 off
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: In what way?
<intelikey> so the only way to set the clock in kde was in kde  and root has to do it...    or if there is another way i'm not fameliar with it.
<_Shade_> DaSkreech: you mean "what's wrong with adept"" or "what's good about the gnome stuff" ?
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: Eihter you'd like to start with
<Bonhomme> intelikey: oh dear
<Bonhomme> intelikey: that kde experiment hosed my XAuth for this X session
<Bonhomme> intelikey: now nothing new will stasrt
<Bonhomme> intelikey: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<intelikey> you can kill it sudo rm /root/.*auth*  start it again.
<Bonhomme> /root?
<intelikey> that's all you changed isn't it
<Bonhomme> intelikey: yeah but this kde session isn't root
<Bonhomme> intelikey: it's running as user (supposedly)
<intelikey> and yes if you run kde as user it still uses /root
<Bonhomme> intelikey: and it's not been stopped, I ran the otehr on another display (-- :2)
<Bonhomme> hmm ok
<_Shade_> DaSkreech: i find the gnome tools are more... errr.. clear and compact. There is just what you need it their GUI. In adept there's a lots of many unusable options and stuff what makes it more complicated
<intelikey> that's my gripe.   kde is hard coded to use /root   and should not be.
<Bonhomme> so a userspace window manager process can write to the /root home directory. wonderful
<intelikey> yep.   and it shouldn't use root's home.   /tmp even.   or /var/lib/kde
<intelikey> but not hard coded /root
<intelikey> that was one of the reasons i moved root out of /root
<Bonhomme> (what's wrong with the user's home dir...)
<intelikey> nothing
<intelikey> that was the way it used to work
<intelikey> i don't know who or why they changed it.  but i call it a bug.
* Bonhomme wonders if kubuntu is easily changeable back to gnome without a lot of work ;p
<Bonhomme> (I bet it is)
<tobias_> hello all! I'm using kubuntu dapper & mount several windoze-partitions of a local file-server on boot. When I hibernate my laptop & start it again later, the system comes back up (Yeah!) but it isn't working correctly - saying that the process system has stopped working. The mounts are gone then.
<intelikey> sure.   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tobias_> any hints?
<Bonhomme> (see I was right)
<Bonhomme> intelikey: holy crap that's a long list XD
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: True but I think there is an adept simple mode
<intelikey> Bonhomme yep
<Bonhomme> oh here's a nice one - is there a way to make apt-get fork and get more than one package at once?
<Jucato> Bonhomme: you mean like apt-get install package1 package2 package3?
<Bonhomme> I'm downloading from my ISP's local mirror, on a 12mbit connection, and getting 150kb/sec, which is stupid (and I don't know how it manages - debian's apt-get, which I'd have thought is the same - pushed the limit)
<intelikey> Bonhomme it does bu default ?
<Bonhomme> no, it downloads package1, then package2
<Bonhomme> it doesn't open 2 concurrent downloads for packages 1 and 2
<Jucato> aah, you mean simultaneously
<Bonhomme> I want it to grab say, 3 at once
<Bonhomme> or 5
<intelikey> mine gets up to three at a time
<intelikey> two always
<Jucato> intelikey: does it simultaneuosly download packages?
<Bonhomme> intelikey: anything special you did?
<intelikey> Jucato yes
<Jucato> I mean while package1 is downloading, it's downloading package2 also?
<mindspin> yup
<intelikey> Bonhomme installed ubuntu hoary and upgraded to dapper.... that maybe the differance
<intelikey> Jucato yes
<DaSkreech> Mine does that as well btw
<mindspin> its the same on a fresh dapper install too
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> I didn't notice that, just like Bonhomme. :)
<intelikey> one two and three  all have % indicators
<Jucato> I do notice that in Adept or Synaptic
<Jucato> but not in apt-get
<mindspin> you tried it from console? then you should see...
<Bonhomme>  <intelikey> Bonhomme installed ubuntu hoary and upgraded to dapper.... that maybe the differance <-- lies!
* Bonhomme installed dapper from kubuntu 6.06 ISO
<intelikey> lies ?
<_Shade_> DaSkreech: i also like the gnome updater and the add/remove section because i like the way they show you apps/updates available. Not only that there's a patch available. It's a more detailed view but yet easy to get, and useful
<Bonhomme> isn't 6.06 dapper?
<intelikey> yes
<Bonhomme> so that's what I installed
<Jucato> _Shade_: Adept Updater also has that, last time I checked
<intelikey> you misread
<Bonhomme> I didn't install haory and upgrade
<Bonhomme> oh
<Bonhomme> right
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: Yeah we been complaining about that a long time :) have you read mornfall's blog. That's kinda what he's working on now
<intelikey> i was telling you that i did that.
<Bonhomme> sigh.
<Bonhomme> 00:33 <-- time
<Bonhomme> that's my excuse
<mindspin> Bonhomme: dont't blame intelikey it was a guess not a lie
<intelikey> in answer to your question "<Bonhomme> intelikey: anything special you did?"
<Bonhomme> mindspin: no it was just my illiteracy
<intelikey> so bx doesn't add the fancy colen on tab completion of nicks....  so what.
<Bonhomme> intelikey: can you see anything in your /etc/apt/apt.conf about queue-modes?
<intelikey> nope
<Bonhomme> bx does - it adds an ugly bold colon, unless you changed it
<Bonhomme> (which I could understand)
<intelikey> Bonhomme <--- where ?
<Bonhomme> intelikey: maybe whoever packaged it changed it
<Bonhomme> also understandable
<_Shade_> DaSkreech: no i haven't. Can you paste a link please ?
<_Shade_> Jucato: that's good, because last time I did it it was simply a list of patches and nothing more... well i can always go to more detailed view and see what i am about to install but it's not so convenient
<Bonhomme> bitchx bold colon is the fastest way to get banned from EFNet #linux (or was ... last time I went to that channel years ago)
<_Shade_> i find the kde apps seems like.... just GUIs and not much further if you guys know what i mean
<intelikey> key word "years ago"   bx did hasn't in years.
<DaSkreech> http://web.mornfall.net/blog.html
<Jucato> _Shade_: there's an arrow that points to the right beside the package name. if you click it, it will see options for viewing more details.
<trappist> _Shade_: if you mean they're mostly frontends to stuff you could do on the console, that's pretty right on
<intelikey> what can be done in the gui that cant be done in the console ?
<Jucato> _Shade_: Linux GUI's are actually really just frontends to command line stuff.
<DaSkreech> As all things should be :)
<Jucato> unlike in that other OS...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: What's openWengo a front end for?
<Trollinator> Jucato: bs
<Jucato> eheh
<Jucato> ok, mostly
<Jucato> "most" Linux GUI's
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Jucato> Trollinator: do you really have to say that?
<Trollinator> let's say "some"
<larson9999> finally realised i wasn't going to be able to resolve my random ati lockups and figured i'd call ati tech support as a last effort before returning this system.  the rep told me i should know that while there is a driver for linux, they don't provice phone tech support for linux
<intelikey> what is openwengo ?
<DaSkreech> Trollinator: I think Most is a good coverage :)
<intelikey> !info openwingo
<ubotu> Package openwingo does not exist in any distro I know
<DaSkreech> larson9999: They suck
<_Shade_> Jucato: i didn't mean that... just please compare the apps like updater, package manager and add remove in both - gnome and kde and you'll see what i mean
<Bonhomme> larson9999: I'm surprised you got more than "duh ... what's a linux?"
<Bonhomme> ok I'm going to restart this session
<Bonhomme> not being able to open a web browser kinda sucks for RTFMing
<larson9999> DaSkreech: i'm not unhappy with this system or the performance of the card except for the fact that i locks up 2-3 times a day with the ati drivers and the oss don't give 3d
<Jucato> _Shade_: well, updater and add/remove are recent additions, trying to "mimic" (for lack of a better term) precisely those Synaptic apps of the same name. But like I said, it's a work in progress. give it a bit more time. Synaptic enjoys something that Adept doesn't: time
<Bonhomme> larson9999: I think by 'they' he meant the tech support not the cards
<_Shade_> trappist: not quite... i meant that the gnome's stuff has much bigger functionality and it is more user friendly although i prefer kde
<larson9999> Bonhomme: i used to get that a lot with tech support :)  the cable company used to be fun to talk to :)
<Jucato> by time, I mean that Synapttic has been in existence far longer than Adept has. so logically it would be better in some aspects
<DaSkreech> intelikey: It's supposed to be the open source Skype killa
<larson9999> Bonhomme: yeah
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: What functionality
<trappist> _Shade_: I prefer kde because kde seems to prefer configurability over user-friendliness, with a good balance.  gnome is more user-friendly, I think, but sacrifices too much in the way of configurability for me.
<intelikey> ok.   hmmm   and there is not a cli way to do what it does ?   hard to imagen...
* Jucato hopes this doens't really turn into an off-topic thread...
<intelikey> /topic
<intelikey> ??
<larson9999> DaSkreech: i told her i'd been using nvidia for years but heard ati was becoming more linux friendly and the purpose of the call was to keep me from returning it and going nvidia.  she said, "sorry i can't help you."   :)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :-) I love it when they keep hte front desk in teh dark
<intelikey> i think we can remove that last line now.
<DaSkreech> the
<intelikey> it's been what two weeks ?
<DaSkreech> Three
<intelikey> ooops what's this all about ?
<intelikey> Can't open /usr/lib/ispell/default.hash
<Bonhomme> intelikey: it couldn't spell the path to the file correctly? ;)
<intelikey> tty2 [root@~]  ls /usr/lib/ispell/default.hash
<intelikey> hehhe
<eaglehawk> can anybody tell me is linuxwacom-dev implemented in ubuntu
<_Shade_> DaSkreech: forgive my mistake :). They do both the same task so the functionality should be at the same level as well, but i think the gnome apps (i mean the one mentioned before) are more proffesional and mature
<intelikey> file exists  /usr/lib/ispell/default.hash   but why is it red ?
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: Yup agreed :-)
<intelikey> what does colour red mean in ls colours ?
<Jucato> _Shade_: agreed. they are more mature. because they are older :)
<DaSkreech> I love the tags in adept though Keeps me from jumping ship
<Pensacola> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v634/Pensacola/desktop.jpg I love kubuntu :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I wish I could learn how to use those...
<DaSkreech> And I don't ever see Synaptic getting those
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Want a quick course :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: probably if debtags became more used?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<intelikey> ah broken link
<Jucato> DaSkreech: a quick page, perhaps?
<DaSkreech> Pensacola: Where did you get the calendar
<Jucato> superkaramba?
<Pensacola> gdesklets
<Jucato> yikes
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> that was an answer I was prepared for :D
<intelikey> hmmm points to  /etc/dictionaries-common/default.hash  that file is missing....
<_Shade_> well all we need is a bit of patience it seems :)
* intelikey goes looking for it
<Jucato> intelikey: ah I remember... red colors mean broken symlinks :)
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: Nope :) We need to be  good users
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> Jucato i just said that  ^
<intelikey> :)
<_Shade_> ok gtg,,, it was nice to tallk to you guys
<Jucato> intelikey: heh, that's why I just remembered :)
<_Shade_> layers
<_Shade_> lol
<DaSkreech> Jucato: poke me when you have Adept open
<_Shade_> laters
* intelikey really goes looking for the hash now
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: Bye :)
<Jucato> bye
<Bonhomme> hmm who waas it who said apt-get doesn't do >1 download simultaneously, but adept etc do?
<Bonhomme> for me adept also doesn't
<Jucato> I think I said that...
<Jucato> Just for those who might be interested in taking a quick pick of Edgy (like default apps, or the New System Settings): http://jucato.multiply.com/photos/album/22
<intelikey> hmmm why don't i have an ispell common hash file ?
<johey> Hi!
<Mr0bvious> hi
<Mr0bvious> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<Mr0bvious> lol
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> !hi
<Jucato> hm... didn't respond :)
<Bonhomme> jucato - looks exactly like dapper!
<Jucato> Bonhomme: except for the color themes
<Jucato> and the new system settings
<intelikey> Jucato hehhe it's the owner of the bot.... think about it.
<johey> I have just booted Kubuntu on my Acer Aspire 1352 laptop for my first time. Everything is really well configured by default after it is finally started, but the framebuffer at boot is completely messed up. Will it be so after the install as well, or is it just the live cd?
<johey> Live DVD that is. I downloaded yesterday. 6.06 I believe.
<johey> ah, one more thing. The framebuffer works fine with Gentoo live CD.
<intelikey> johey it's configurable
<Mr0bvious> What's the framebuffer? :|
<intelikey> yeah try booting with vga=771
<intelikey> or what ever [f5]  tells you
<Bonhomme> or if it doesn't bother you just install and change it when you've got an isntallation
<Bonhomme> who cares about the livecd
<intelikey> Bonhomme i only mentioned about the live cause if it will work on the live....
<Bonhomme> intelikey: I spent more time working out how to make apt download faster (and failing) than the download was originally going to take ><
<DaSkreech> Bonhomme: Always do that kind of stuff in parallel
<intelikey> ahh another execrise in futility
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> been there
<Bonhomme> yeah >_<
<intelikey> done that
<Bonhomme> well it's only 130mb
<Bonhomme> adept does seem to be doing a better job than command line apt
<Bonhomme> which is weird coz I thought it just _ran_ command line apt
<intelikey> vanity of vanities, all is vanity...
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Solomon?
<intelikey> it does run apt
<DaSkreech> Jucato: If you teach me how to use Skim I'll teach yuo how to use tags :)
<intelikey>  and yes
<Bonhomme> so anyone have any idea how to bind an extra mouse button to 'close window'?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: heh I don't know how to use Skim. I just know what it is :)
<weedar> Is there any way of searching through all mounted directories for a file? slocate doesn't seem to look through /media at all :/
<DaSkreech> Damn >_<
<DaSkreech> Someone must know how to use that thing
<Chousuke> weedar: find
<Bonhomme> weedar: find / -name *.foo (for example)
<DaSkreech> Oh Jucato you are edgied right?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yes. I'm a bit edgy too. :D
<Mr0bvious> Who here knows about VNC? I want to change the WM that is used.
<Jucato> j/k
<DaSkreech> Does katapult have a spelling module?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: here? nope
<Mr0bvious> I normally use E17 but VNC uses KDE.
<weedar> Thank you Bonhomme :)
<Jucato> I think that's a limitation of Katapult itself?
<DaSkreech> Well Riddel wrote a spelling plugin for it
<Jucato> btw, it's only now that I discover that Katapult's display/theme could actually be changed...
<DaSkreech> Oh Yah :) It Rocks
<Bonhomme> what's a katapult?
<DaSkreech> Bonhomme: Alt+Space = katapult
<Jucato> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<shadowhywind> so yah, putting my connection down and bringing it back up didn't work, any other ideas?
<Bonhomme> oh nice
<Jucato> Bonhomme: it's installed by default starting Dapper. :)
<intelikey> what am i missing here.  i reinstalled "dictionaries-common"  but i still dont have an /etc/dictionaries-common/default.hash    ???
<johey> intelikey: Ah oki, good. I'm installing Kubuntu on my laptop at the moment. I hope it will be easy to configure it permanently later on.
<Bonhomme> shadowhywind: can you check any kind of logs at the other end of that network cable?
<Bonhomme> intelikey: I don't have that file either
<intelikey> Bonhomme does ispell work ?    `echo boo | ispell -a `
<Bonhomme> bash: ispell: command not found <-- nope ;)
<Bonhomme> btw adept downloaded all those packages ages ago and now is stuck on 'preparing' ... is that normal?
<intelikey> :)
<daniloc> i need one help
<daniloc> how to create mysql database name jinzura ?
<Bonhomme> oh there was an interactive prompt from debconf
<Bonhomme> sneaky
<Bonhomme> daniloc: connect to the server and do 'create database jinzura'
<Bonhomme> daniloc: to set a password read mysql manual section on GRANT
<daniloc> grant?
<Bonhomme> yeah
<Bonhomme> grant
<daniloc> what is that?
<Bonhomme> once you create a database you want a user, eg. 'dani' to have access with a password
<daniloc> i know
<intelikey> hmmmm maybe doing   `find /usr/*bin/ -name update* -exec {} \;`  wasn't such a good idea....
<daniloc> where to find that
<Bonhomme> to do that you grant permissions on database X to user 'dani' identified by password 'abc123'
<daniloc> i must create database name jinzora2 and password
<Bonhomme> but I can't remember the exact syntax
<DaSkreech> where is Rich Text in Kopete?
<Healot> grant all privileges <enter> to 'dani'@'localhost' identified by 'password';
<intelikey> well that worked... what ever it was that didn't get done before got done now... now i have a default.hash
<Bonhomme> healot ftw
<daniloc> Healot how to do that?
<daniloc> i am n00000b
<Bonhomme> so ... question
<Healot> daniloc: for starter, I suggest you use MySQL GUI tools
<Bonhomme> is there a way to programatically control kde or other WM events, via say a script?
<DaSkreech> Bonhomme: dcop
<daniloc> what tools?
<Bonhomme> eg. 'close active window'
<daniloc> tell me, i dont know nothing
<mindspin> daniloc I would suggest phpmyadmin
<intelikey> you bet
<intelikey> but don't ask me how.
<daniloc> ok
<Bonhomme> This manual page documents briefly the dcop command. <-- they aren't joking when they say 'briefly'
<Healot> MySQL GUI tools... the exact name
<mindspin> but read some documentation about it
<Healot> download it at mysql website
<mindspin> first
<intelikey> Bonhomme yeah   /usr/share/doc/*  might have more info... "key word (might)"
<mindspin> because when you are a real noob, you first should have a bit of knowledge how a webserver is configured aso
<mindspin> what do you mysql need for?
<Bonhomme> daniloc: I would recommend first doing a tutorial of some sort ... google for 'mysql tutorial' and find one that looks nice
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Are there new examples for edgy?
<daniloc> thanks
<daniloc> i will do thath
<daniloc> whanks a lot
<daniloc> :)
<Jucato> none yet. probably in the next days :)
<Jucato> will keep you updated :)
<intelikey> well bless my time.  no wonder find /usr -name update* -exec {}  fixed it...   tab reveales   update-ispell-dictionary   hehhe should have know...
<Bonhomme> intelikey: it _almost_ seems easier to learn to spell doesn't it ;)
<Bonhomme> I'm going to try the gnome environment now... brb
<intelikey> why was `update-pciids` doing a wget from sourceforge.net ???
<intelikey> Bonhomme  it's a little late for that  ;/
<intelikey> ok   i'm going to leave for several moments.
<Bonhomme> what's the gnome package manager proggie called?
<Bonhomme> that is, the gnome GUI to apt
<DaSkreech> Synaptic
<Healot> not to be confused with synaptics << a pointer device driver ;)
<eeos> abattoir hi there
<abattoir> eeos: hi
<Jucato> lol
<abattoir> eeos: sorry for asking... did i answer whatever question you asked me?
<Jucato> i keep on forgetting the apostrophe too
<eeos> abattoir di you understand what wa shappening in the error message?
<eeos> abattoir no :D
<abattoir> eeos: ok, wait one sec...
<_thumper_> Hi all
<_thumper_> I have dapper on my vaio sz2xp
<_thumper_> the headphone jack used to work
<_thumper_> at some stage, one of the automatic updates caused it to stop working
<_thumper_> for example
<_thumper_> right now I have a monty python video in firefox
<_thumper_> when I have the headphones not plugged in I get the audio out the speakers
<_thumper_> but when I plug them in, nothing
<_thumper_> the headphones work with my iriver fine
<_thumper_> ideas?
<_thumper_> System settings has audio device set to autodetect
<befuddled> zomg i'm going to cry
<DaSkreech> do You know what day it happened?
<_thumper_> no
<_thumper_> weeks ago I think
<_thumper_> but hasn't really been a problem
<_thumper_> just irritating
<Bonhomme> anyone found sound not working in kdetv?
<DaSkreech> All players don't output thought the headphones?
<_thumper_> maybe
<_thumper_> is there any way to tell which device it chose with autodetect?
<_thumper_> or is there one that I should force?
<_thumper_> ALSA?
<befuddled> yeh my sound innit working either
<Bonhomme> befuddled: was that for me or thumper?
<abattoir> eeos: how does your /etc/fstab in the chroot look?
<abattoir> eeos: sorry, your normal /etc/fstab
<befuddled> Bonhomme: it wuz 4 u
<befuddled> how do i get the kubuntu to save my changes in the display settings ??
<befuddled> i change them, go test, no message appears, then click apply, no message appears
<befuddled> and the restart x and nothing is changed >.<
<befuddled> anyone ?
<TheFuzzball> hey, does anyone know how to fix it when KDE doesn't logout when I right click and it doesn't logout?
<dhq> hey all
<befuddled> hey
<Guest571> hi
<Guest571> i have a serious prob with my internet
<Guest571> no prog ex skype gets access
<Guest571> router,connection is fine
<Guest571> cannot even ping
<v3ctor> ping 72.14.207.99
<Guest571> tried adresses and even ips
<Guest571> at the moment I am running M
<v3ctor> traceroute 72.14.207.99
<v3ctor> see where it stops
<Guest571> I online using M$ win
<Bonhomme> sleep time, nite all
<v3ctor> then write all of this down for later
<Guest571> because only have 1 pc avlbl
<Guest571> okey
<Nickname> hello
<Nickname> I just DL the Kubunto ISO...I un archived it but the folder doesn't end in .ISO
<Nickname> what files do I burn to disk?
<Guest571> i can access the routers utilities
<Nickname> please
<introp> Nickname: What is the filename that unpacked?
<v3ctor> you can ping the router?
<Guest571> yes
<Guest571> and it can ping the net
<v3ctor> most likely problem with default route setting
<Nickname> kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386
<Guest571> but m$win works fine and kubuntu did 2days ago and Idid not change a thing
<Nickname> its a folder containing lots of stuff....i tried burning  disk as is but it didn't work
<introp> Nickname: What was the name of the file you downloaded?
<Zeergon> kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386
<Zeergon> was in the live cd/install section...
<Martijn81> Zeergon: without a file extension?
<introp> Did you start from http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php ?
<DaSkreech> Zeergon: Where did you get it from?
<Zeergon> Yes I did
<Zeergon> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<DaSkreech> Zeergon: Windows?
<Zeergon> DaS: yes
<DaSkreech> Do you have Winrar?
<Zeergon> yes
<DaSkreech> Sweet open it with Winrar
<Zeergon> I did and it gave me a folder of the same name
<DaSkreech> Whats in that folder?
<introp> Hmm.  All files downloaded from the links from kubuntu.org are typically .iso files.
<Zeergon> a fw folders, some icons, a bitmap...
<DaSkreech> Yep it could be renamed for some reason
<DaSkreech> Zeergon: how big is it?
<Zeergon> the folder is...
<Zeergon> 698MB 522 files 97 folders
<befuddled> where can i find the X configuration tool ?
<Zeergon> BTW: of all the Linux distro communities I've delt with, y'all are by far the nicest.  So thank you...
<befuddled> where can i find the X configuration tool ?
<Martijn81> befuddled: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<befuddled> ty
<Zeergon> anyway, so I am confused...
<Jucato> Zeergon: sorry came in late into the conversation.. what are you trying to do again?
<Martijn81> Zeergon: you should burn the iso file as image
<introp> Zeergon: the file you downloaded was probably an ISO.  Try renaming it and looking at it with an iso tool.
<Zeergon> I DL the kubutu disk (i386) and did not get an iso file.
<Zeergon> so name it as .ISO?
<Healot> 
<Zeergon> simple as that?
<Jucato> Zeergon: you have winRAR installed, right?
<Zeergon> yes and I un archived it.
<Martijn81> Zeergon: on the download page is a link to a short page that covers burning the iso file
<Zeergon> gave me a folder
<DaSkreech> Zeergon: It seems to be the right file
<Jucato> Zeergon: don't unarchive it
<vge> ya, waste of time
<DaSkreech> Zeergon: try just puttin a .iso on it and burning it
<Martijn81> Zeergon: see this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DaSkreech> Zeergon: What do you use to burn CDs?
<Zeergon> put .iso on the archive or on the unarchived folder?
<Messaboogie> Im a retard and totally forgot how to store output of command into a variable?
<Zeergon> DaS I use nero
<DaSkreech> Messaboogie: A variable or a file?
<Jucato> Zeergon: the reason it seems that you don't have an ISO is because WinRAR sees it as an archive. but it's really an ISO
<Jucato> Messaboogie: command > file
<introp> Messaboogie: x=`command`
<Messaboogie> DaSkreech: variable
<Zeergon> TY Marijin
<DaSkreech> variable = $(command)
<Jucato> ah sorry wrong comand :)
<Zeergon> so rename the "archive" as an .iso and try burning?
<DaSkreech> Zeergon: No I think it is a ISO. But WinRar has taken it over :)
<Messaboogie> thank ya
<Zeergon> i see.  but how would the extension change?
<Jucato> Zeergon: no need to rename it.
<weas3l> ugh.... if an install is taking about 24 hours, is that an indication of a bad iso, or something else wrong?
<DaSkreech> I"m not sure which version of Nero are you using?
<Zeergon> Hmmm
<Zeergon> wierd
<Jucato> Zeergon: no need to change the extension either... when Nero asks for an ISO to burn, just browse to that file
<Zeergon> 6.06 i believe
<h3sp4wn> Make sure you burn it DAO
<Martijn81> weas3l: that's more an indication of having too less ram in the pc
<DaSkreech> Nero is version 6.0.6?
<weas3l> how much ram does 6.06 need?
<introp> weas3l: Eeep.  Even on my old P3, dapper only took about two hours to install.  :/
<Healot> 256MB minimum with X installed
<weas3l> yeah, it took like, an hour to even get the install started.
<Zeergon> 6.6.0.1
<Healot> taht for ubuntu and kubuntu
<Zeergon> nero
<weas3l> hmmmm, my laptop has 512...
<Messaboogie> DaSkreech: Maybe you can just tell me an easier way of trying to make this work....
<Healot> for xubuntu, 128MB minimum
<DaSkreech> Messaboogie: of what?
<kRiSH> Hello :)
<Zeergon> DAO means what>
<Zeergon> ?
<Healot> disk-at-once
<DaSkreech> Zeergon: It's a button. It shoudl be checked already :)
<DaSkreech> Don't worry about it too much :)
<Healot> data access object L:
<Messaboogie> DaSkreech: I want to tar a file with some txt then with the date at the end
<kRiSH> Could i get some help here?
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> What are you doing now?
<Zeergon> ok....well I'll reburn and be back
<Messaboogie> DaSkreech: so like user.date.tar
<Zeergon> BRB...
<Zeergon> TY
<kRiSH> I want to install kubuntu on a pc, how do i do it? :p
<DaSkreech> Right. So user$(date --withoptions).tgz
<DaSkreech> Zeergon: You know how to burn a ISO with Nero?
<kRiSH> Done
<kRiSH> i guess
<introp> tar -cf user.`date --withoptions`.tar ...
<Zeergon> yes. I do...
<Zeergon> pretty simpe with nero
<introp> kRiSH: go download the bootable CD from kubuntu.org (downloads section), burn it to a CD, and boot from it.
<kRiSH> ok
<Zeergon> iso disc....drag and drop.
<introp> From there, just click on the desktop icon 'install' (or just monkey around in kubuntu that boots from the CD).
<kRiSH> thats what im gonna try
<kRiSH> but i only got one crt-screen, so im leaving for now
<Martijn81> good luck kRiSH
<kRiSH> thanks!
<kRiSH> bye
<DaSkreech> Zeergon: That works well :)
<weas3l> introp, its crazy about this install... i meet the requirements for ram and all, but it has literally taken all night to even get to step 6 of the install and its just hung there...
<introp> weas3l: Hmm.  Well, the choices are bad disc, bad parts (say, a flaky cdrom, etc.), or bad environment (not enough memory, etc.).  The first one is easier to check than the latter two.  :/
<Martijn81> that is some weirdness indeed
<Zeergon> when I try to find the iso (archive) in nero, in order to add it to the burn folder, it doesn't appear...
<Zeergon> doesn't recognize it
<Pensacola> anyone good here with superkaramba?
<weas3l> i've tried two different iso's of ubuntu, and this one of kubuntu... the laptop is brand new (literally got it yesterday), and as far as i can see, i meet the msr...
<Martijn81> Zeergon: and when you filter on "all files", or doesn't nero let you do that in the "burn image dialog" ?
<Zeergon> i dont see a filter..
<Zeergon> maybe I should switch to nero express mode
<Martijn81> might be the white line under the file selection part, but anyway, the file should be called *.iso
<Jucato> Zeergon: something like "File type"?
<Martijn81> probably you need to enable the viewing of file extension in windows first (yes, i know, that's crazy)
<Zeergon> that is crazy :)
<Martijn81> let me walk down staires and look how the setting is called
<introp> I <3 windows file-hiding fun.
<Zeergon> I siwtched to express mode, filtered all files
<Zeergon> and found it
<Zeergon> going to burn
<Zeergon> and make coffee
<Zeergon> BRB
<DaSkreech> introp: It's a coming to KDE I'll bet :)
<h3sp4wn> Zeergon: Burn Disk at once
<Jucato> burn pc at once!
<Jucato> burn h3sp4wn at once! :)
<DaSkreech> Burnination!
<DaSkreech> Trogdoooorrrrr
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato is on crack...
<BluesKaj> gonna give tovid a chance , if it works to my satisfaction, I may consider expanding my kubuntu partition
<Jucato> *cracked skull*
<soon> hi folks. Partitioning question .... I have 1 harddisk, with a / and /swap partition and 34gb free space ... I would like to use this freespace for a second distro ... to play around with xubuntu etc ....how can I do this?
<soon> I obviously cant format it as / (as I already have one) .... do I need LVM or ???
<BluesKaj> 2 linux distros on one HDD ...hmmm
<soon> jep! Two linux distros on one HD ....
<BluesKaj> windows as well ?
<DaSkreech> As long as it's not the same partition >_<
<Martijn81> Zeergon: check is this option is unmarked(should be): this computer> extra> folder options> view> hide extension for known file types   (note: translated)
<Zeergon> it was an .iso somehow winRAR removed the iso suffix
<Martijn81> *if
<Zeergon> but near adds it
<soon> BluesKaj ... yes a Win partition for my CounterStrike
<weas3l> if i use the alternate iso, thats only for command line, it won't even install the GUI for kubuntu?
<soon> join #kde
<soon> ups
<soon> :-)
<Jucato> :)
* Martijn81 thinks that option is about the most useless thing in explorer
<DaSkreech> Hide extensions?
<introp> weas3l: I can't say.  I've never used that image.
<Martijn81> yeah
<weas3l> should i not be worried about fucking up this install thats supposedly happening
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<weas3l> erm, sorry.
<BluesKaj> how does one config the MBR/bootloader with 2 linux OS's and windows? ...I guess that's the real question , soon .
<Zeergon> burning as we type
<Zeergon> I must ask this...
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<Zeergon> what distro did y'all use before Ubu?
<Zeergon> I'm coming from FC
<vge> slackware _()/
<BluesKaj> suse 10.1
<DaSkreech> Winucs
<DaSkreech> It sucked
<Jucato> Kubuntu...
<DaSkreech> Barbie OS
<BluesKaj> lindows ?
<BluesKaj> walmart OS
<juho> hi there..anybody who's familiar with (both) iPods and Amarok?
<b0uncer> wrong nick sorry :)
<DaSkreech> Hi aseigo
<DaSkreech> http://www.divisiontwo.com/articles/barbieOS.htm
<BluesKaj> suomalianen eh ?
<b0uncer> BluesKaj: yup
<b0uncer> I can't get Amarok to recode wma (or other unsupported format) files to mp3 during the syncing to iPod :/
<Zeergon> sounds like we have a wide range :)
<Zeergon> Lindows wasn't  for Walmart was it?  they just sold some laptops with it instlled
<b0uncer> plus it tens to give errors after the iPod is connected&disconnected, sequential connections don't work before the whole iPod is detached and re-attached
<Zeergon> heard it sucked
<Zeergon> Bouncer you should check out Rockbox
<Jucato> isn't Lindows now Linspire?
<larson9999> i have a computer with an embedded ati x200 graphics card.  it locks up a couple times a day.  think an nvidia card would stop the lockups?
<DaSkreech> yes which is also Freespire
<DaSkreech> It's not bad It's just has an infalted ego
<BluesKaj> b0uncer, I was  born in a small town in northern finland called kaavi, but I've lived here in Canada for 59 yrs :)
<BluesKaj> <---retired geezer
<Zeergon> rockbox will "unleash the dormant power" of your ipod
<vge> naah, you moved from a greater country ;)
<Zeergon> but the battery life isn't as great
<Zeergon> :)
<b0uncer> BluesKaj: never heard about Kaavi, how north is it exactly? :)
<bill__> I have a question about partitions. I have some free space on my harddrive and would like to setup a dual boot with another linux distro. can I use the same swap partition for both kubuntu and the other distro? or do they both need their own swaps?
<BluesKaj> too dark in winter
<b0uncer> what's rockbox?
<MuJ> kaavi.. nice =)
<Zeergon> open source DAP firmware
<MuJ> I'm from neughbourin town ;P
<Zeergon> it (pardon) rocks
<b0uncer> ok..
<tristan_> hello
<soon> hi
<b0uncer> oh, and how do I add scripts to Amarok? Where/what is the ScriptManager (or something)?
<tristan_> I have a question. My konqueror is not displaying the minutes anymore but is displaying just :MM. How can I change that?
<Zeergon> http://www.rockbox.org/
<Martijn81> b0uncer: in tools probably (again: translated)
<tristan_> for example in konqueror list, in modified, it tells me 14:MM....
<weas3l> wll i screw this install up if i shut down my laptop to start again with a different iso or to check the disk?
<Martijn81> weas3l: not as long as you're not writing in the MBR not
<b0uncer> Martijn81: oh..thanks a lot, it was named a bit strangely, now I found it :)
<BluesKaj> b0uncer, Kaavi is about 250km NE of Helsinki...it's a tourist/mining area
<weas3l> Martijn81, you totally lost me.
<tristan_> anyone for my konqueror date trouble?
<Martijn81> weas3l: yeah i have that on myself too sometimes... you can skip the installation, but the OS will not boot or will be corrupt. In either case it's not a problem as long you don't skip while the installation is writing to the mbr, before or after that stage is fine. Though you will have to life with an extra partition
<Martijn81> in case it's after that stage
<weas3l> writing the mbr?
<introp> Translation: if you're not currently partitioning the disk, you're 99.99% safe.
<Martijn81> master boot record yes, that's where the bootloader and the partition table goes
<introp> You'll just have to start the install over if you kill it now.
<weas3l> ah.
<Martijn81> weas3l: you don't wanna interupt when the installation is writing the (new) partition table
<BluesKaj> is there a bootloader that will allow more than 2 OS partitions ?
<b0uncer> Trying out the transcode script with Amarok...nothing happened yet. It seems odd to me that Amarok tends to "forget" some settings I've made (like if I check the "transcode when necessary", it's not there next time I plug the iPod in)
<introp> BluesKaj: grub does.
<weas3l> i'm not to sure, when i went to bed last night it was claiming to be erasing the hard drive (step 5) i woke up this morning it was on step 6, but 0 percent complete. its still sitting there, and the capslock isn't working...
<introp> BluesKaj: I have FC4, kubuntu, and windows on a machine at home.
<BluesKaj> ok , how did you install the 3rd OS ?
<introp> When I installed kubuntu (last), I just stuck it in its own partition and everything worked.  I may have had to change an entry in /boot/grub/menu, but I don't recall it was much work.
<BluesKaj> thinking of installing suse10.1 again but I like Kububtu and I still use windows for burning movies etc
<pichi> hello
<BluesKaj> ok GParted only allows 2 partitions ...does qParted work ?
<fildo> hey peeps, getting the following error while goin an apt-get anyone got any idea on a solution
<fildo>  Couldn't stat source package list http://au.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<weas3l> ... is it a bad thing if the cd stops checking at ./casper/filesystem.squashfs ?
<b0uncer> I don't get this -- transKode does transcode an ogg file to mp3 (I tested) if I pick it from the menu, but when transferring the file to iPod it starts transcoding it but won't actually do anything..
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Make sure you aren't making all of them primary partitons
<BluesKaj> so which one do ya recomend i make the primary , DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: I don't know I haven't been listening to you
<Martijn81> weas3l: first things first. you said it was a new system right? Then because something is going wrong-> first boot from the cd and check the ram inside the computer with memtest (is on the cd), then if all goes well without errors, check the image on the md5sums, then if that goes well, well, we might have a bigger problem
<BluesKaj> windows, kubuntu or suse
<DaSkreech> I just saw the only make two paritions comment
<ubuntu> lol never windows
<BluesKaj> hehe
<DaSkreech> Doesn't matter technically but Philosophically...
<BluesKaj> okok
<weas3l> Martijn81, i'll check the memory as soon as this disk check is finished...
<weas3l> well that came back as fine
<abattoir> BluesKaj: hi
<abattoir> BluesKaj: long time no see ;)
<Martijn81> weas3l: memtest? can't be, that should take 12 minutes at least with 512MB ram
<weas3l> no, the disk check.
<weas3l> i t'was mid check when you suggested the memtest.
<weas3l> and it seems i was mistaken, i've 256 on this thing...
<Martijn81> ah i see
<Martijn81> well 256 *should* install just fine
<tristan_> I have a question. My konqueror is not displaying the minutes anymore but is displaying just :MM. How can I change that?
<abattoir> tristan_: where is this?
<abattoir> tristan_: where in konqueror? when you are doing what?
<tristan_> abattoir, for example when I use the list or when I transfer big files
<Martijn81> anyone knows if there's a potential blacklist for new computers on the wiki that do not work with ubuntu
<weas3l> Martijn81, yeah, i figured it *should*, but it *aint* :P
<tristan_> abattoir, it shows something like 01:MM
<JohnFlux> tristan: run System Settings
<JohnFlux> tristan: perhaps your locale got screwed up somehow
<JohnFlux> tristan_: i can't think how it could possible do that though
<JohnFlux> tristan_: but in System Settings  go to to regional settings
<JohnFlux> then country/region & language
<JohnFlux> then times & dates
<weas3l> Martijn81, so far its passed 55%
<kristina> i have mounted my ntfs prtitions, but have the problem cant copy anything or rename files how to cange the permission??? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22932
<kristina> here ist my fstab file
<JohnFlux> kristina: does it work on other machines?
<JohnFlux> kristina: i.e. is the ntfs server setup right
<tristan_> JohnFlux, in system settings andcountry and language, I can see the time but it says 19:MM:20
<tristan_> JohnFlux, it gives me the seconds but not the minutes!
<introp> kristina: plain fs "ntfs" mounts are read-only unless you install drivers to make them otherwise.
<vge> kristina: and usually ntfs volumes are mounted readonly
<kristina> i can use or copy the files from ntfs
<JohnFlux> introp: uh what?
<JohnFlux> oh wait
<JohnFlux> haha
<introp> Her fstab says "ntfs" fs type.
<JohnFlux> i was reading it as nfs mounts
* JohnFlux drinks more coffee
<kristina> how to change the line?????????
<JohnFlux> kristina: you can't
<introp> You can install, say, ntfs-3g to get read/write abilities, but it can be a little flaky.
<introp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<JohnFlux> tristan_: in the Times & Dates  tab, what is the Time format:   set to?
<kristina> :-(
<kristina> why??
<JohnFlux> kristina: because microsoft suck
<introp> Because ntfs is a god-awful complicated file system.
<JohnFlux> kristina: and won't release the specs
<BluesKaj> oh Hi abattoir...how's things ...was away for a few mins getting some lunch
<tristan_> JohnFlux, ok, I went back to defautls and it's ok now. thanks
<JohnFlux> tristan_: np :-)
<abattoir> BluesKaj: :)
<Martijn81> weas3l: yeah it really should do all tests to know sure, but it's starting to look like a laptop with hardware that the install has a very hard time with. Otherwise i can't explain the slowness ;(
<JohnFlux> exec:/asdf
<introp> kristina: I used ntfs-3g on both my main machines at it works very well.  It's never corrupted a file (though I do sometimes have to boot to windows and chkdsk if I delete too many directories).
<JohnFlux> kristina: or you could make a fat32 partition
<weas3l> Martijn81, i'm talking with some of my linux cohorts and they have said something to the effect that it may be something with a buggy DSDT...
<JohnFlux> kristina: both windows and linux can read from fat32
<BluesKaj> abattoir, i was considering installing suse alongside windows and kubuntu , but then i remembered what a painin the ass the Yast sources are so decided against it :)
<JohnFlux> BluesKaj: why would you want suse and kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> JohnFlux, prolly just bored
<kristina> ok i change to fat 32! my brother have kubuntu too. he can copy files over network to my ntfs but he cant connect to my kubuntu he is stupid
<BluesKaj> can't think of a good reason :)
<kristina> !!
<Guest12060> no luck
<zeergon> burned the "iso" but wouldn't boot
<Blissex> kristina: http://FS-driver.org/ to use 'ext3'/'ext2' under MS Windows.
<TheCobra> hi I have a very strange thing
<Blissex> zeergon: make sure you burned it as an image, not a file.
<TheCobra> with the login screen
<TheCobra> can somebody help me with it
<zeergon> hmmm
<Blissex> zeergon: look at what is in it: if it is a single very big file it was not burned in the right way.
<TheCobra> (using a ATI Radeon)
<zeergon> Bliss that's exactly what happened
<Blissex> TheCobra: ask direct questions to the channel and wait.
<zeergon> is that a nero setting or is the file bad?
<TheCobra> Blissex:  sorry
<Blissex> zeergon: it is a Nero setting.
<zeergon> brb
<TheCobra> problem:  screenresolution of the loginscreen seems to be wrong, but here in X everything seems to be normal
<TheCobra> what can be the problem
<Blissex> zeergon: IIRC it is under 'tools''.
<Martijn81> weas3l: that sounds reasonable to me, and seeing the laptop is new nobody has worked on it. You could try the support from the manufacture, but i seriously doubt they well feel responsable. (i get the "get lost kid" feelings back now) I would give it another try and if it fails request another laptop.
<Blissex> TheCobra: probably you need to configure KDM, the login managers, for the right resolution.
<weas3l> i suppose.. i'd rather try another flavour of linux, since this laptop is going to be for comp lit class...
<TheCobra> Blissex:  how can i configure KDM ??
<Blissex> TheCobra: well, I usually edit the config file directly. But IIRC there is some kind of GUI frontend for less experienced users, I can't remember where.
<infidel> i'm usung ubuntu and i want to add the latest kde where can i find a repository?
<ratbert90> ok, I have one heck of a question here
<ratbert90> that I have never seen, nor heard of
<ccc> infidel: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<ratbert90> I have a 9800pro 128meg R350,  When I install the fglrx driver, everything says it's a-ok after a restart
<root__> do one need to install nividia drivers from their homepage (didnt find any through apt-get or apt-cache search, done it before)
<infidel> ccc: thanks
<ratbert90> however, if I restart again,  it goes back to the mesa driver
<ratbert90> what on earth do I do to prevent it from reverting back to the mesa driver?
<weas3l> ugh... Martijn81 its still testing the memory... did one set of tests which it passed, but then the pass status bar went back to 0% and its startign over...
<TheCobra> ratbert90: after installing the fglrx driver, my loginscreen is totaly messed up ;) so some problems with the drivers maybe
<ratbert90> yeah, but the drivers work untill I reboot
<root__> odd that my nivida drivers worked, now they are ******* up
<ratbert90> they work fine in ubuntu
<ratbert90> but not kubuntu
<Martijn81> weas3l: yeah one test is enough, more test is better because it will make the ram hotter, but pass is a good test
<Martijn81> *one
<TheCobra> lol:) drivers worl will here to but if i logout it's omg
<ratbert90> This happens with xgl trying to work
<TheCobra> ratbert90:  i work with ubuntu
<TheCobra> I got them work with kubuntu today
<weas3l> well, on the chart where it shows results it says 'Pass: 2' i can restart the computer now?
<TheCobra> but did something totaly wrong
<TheCobra> so I installed ubuntu now:d
<ratbert90> but they do work
<ratbert90> untill I reboot :(
<TheCobra> ratbert90:  very strange
<TheCobra> well I'm going to log off again and see if my problem is fixed
<root__> bah will try to reinstall nivida drivers and hope they dont get destroyed again
<TheCobra> But I will come back
<ratbert90> yeah
<ratbert90> it is
<infidel> ccc: that been done how do i add all of kde apt-get wise?
<JohnFlux> root__: don't irc as root
<MenZa> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MenZa> @ infidel
<infidel> MenZa: that will give me everything?
<TheCobra> OK probl. solved
<MenZa> infidel, yup
<infidel> MenZa: ok thanks
<ccc> infidel: remember to first do sudo apt-get update
<MenZa> duh.
<infidel> ccc: ok
<JohnFlux> root__: did you add restricted non-free  etc to your /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<JohnFlux> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<root__> had it working over a year
<root__> <JohnFlux> at least i  think it worked
<root__> <JohnFlux> now i am a little confused, i should use Linux AMD64/EM64T if one got AMD64 but running 32 bit (EM64T seemed to be 64 on 32 system for intel)
<JohnFlux> root__: i think stick to the 32 bit binaries
<infidel> wow 237Mb
<weas3l> hmmmm, this alternate install seems to be quicker...
<JohnFlux> root__: did you follow the url ubotu says?
<root__> <JohnFlux> IA32 then
<root__> <JohnFlux> nah, follow nivida install instruction, looking now though
<JohnFlux> root__: it's best to follow the ubuntu guides
<JohnFlux> when using ubuntu
<root__> oh they made it into apt-get
<root__> thought i have found nividia on packet manager, however today i found nothing
<root__> will do that
<JohnFlux> good good
<root__> think i really crashed my system, i am the master on crashing
<JohnFlux> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnFlux> !masquerading
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masquerading - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnFlux> I really really hate ubotu
<JohnFlux> someone put up a decent factoid bot please
<root__> <JohnFlux> the guid is for ubuntu, this fork and packet manager doesnt got the same options, neither the possibility to add restricted (copyrighted) software
<JohnFlux> root__: package manager
<root__> yes there but cant do what they ask
<JohnFlux> root__: it can
<JohnFlux> root__: look around - you can edit the sources somewhere
<JohnFlux> root__: settings->repositories
<JohnFlux> root__: you see that, right?
<root__> no already uncommented all of the sources, just cant spell nvidia right when searched though
<JohnFlux> root__: okay you'll need to edit one of them
<Heinkel> root__:  as a rule dont do irc as root
<JohnFlux> root__: you have one which is deb    http://archieve.ubuntu.com  right?
<Heinkel> not safe
<JohnFlux> archive
<JohnFlux> root__: you want to set the section to:   universe main multiverse restricted     it should already be at least one of them
<root__> uncommented all of them, but spelled nvidivia wrong, twice
<root__> that was why i didnt find them
<JohnFlux> root__: right
<root__> one more question, do i manually need to change xorg.conf from nv to nivida (it says nv still)
<JohnFlux> i forget which is which
<JohnFlux> what does the guide say?
<root__> thanks for all the help, and sorry for being stupid and not being able to spell correctly
<JohnFlux> np
<root__> nv is default xorg, when installing from nvidias home page i  think it is nvidia
<root__> at least i couldnt load nvidia so i had to change to nv to get into xorg
<root__> X
<tom___> can anyone tell me how i can enable the use of my dualcore ?
<tom___> i ran updates and it installed new kernel but its not running dualcore
<gael_> Bonsoir
<heinkel_111> tom___: which kernel do you use?
<tom___> 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT
<heinkel_111> and what processor are you using
<tom___> Pentium D
<heinkel_111> hmm
<tom___> i had it working last time i used ubuntu
<tom___> but its been so long
<heinkel_111> i have got an AMD 64 X2
<tom___> nice
<ratbert90> Did i drink the blood of  puppies?
<ratbert90> why does ati hate me so much?
<heinkel_111> it jsut works with 64-generic kernel, i never had to do anything...
<introp> I thought .15-26 was the latest kernel updated by ubuntu?
<tom___> hhm
<tom___> update manager says the kernels not installed
<tom___> when infact im lookin at it in my terminal
<introp> Linux lemon 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT
<tom___> :( my linux is pretending to be be windows
<gael_> Someone speaking french ? (my english isn't very fluent)
<introp> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gael_> thank you
<tom___> all i shuhld have to do is apt-get the new kernel right and it installs automaticly?
<introp> I would think so.  I do it through adept, but it's just a pretty front-end.
<tom___> or do i have to apt-get a diffrent kernel then the one it recommends me
<introp> Does it show up in /boot ?
<tom___> fore my dual core
<introp> No idea on the dual core bit.  Sorry.
<tom___> initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
<tom___> aah ok there it is
<tom___> wasnt there before
<h3sp4wn> try installing linux-image-686 linux-headers-686
<tom___> uuh
<tom___> whre is grub.conf
<tom___> ah ok
<tom___> that shuld do it
<tom___> does it auto write to the bootloader?
<tom___> i been using FreeBSD and OpenBSD,
<tom___> dont know too much about ubuntu anymore
<introp> If you installed it with apt, you should see it in the grub menu next time that you boot (it goes into menu.lst during install).
<tom___> it doesnt give me a grub meno
<tom___> menu
<tom___> it just boots
<tom___> i dont get a choice in any kernels
<introp> Look at your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tom___> k
<marey> hi, im trying to set up a lcd screen, sony 19" hsp95, can anyone help me?
<tom___> theres like 6 titles...
<introp> Hmm.  No grub, though.  *scratches head*
<tom___> oh recovery mode
<tom___> this is kubuntu
<tom___> if thres any diffrence i dunno
<introp> marey: What problem are you having with it?
* introp is running kubuntu, too.
<marey> i can see images but 800x600
<tom___> brb gonna gonna rboot
<marey> i want 1280
<introp> marey: Have you opened System Settings and changed the screen size in Display?
<tom___> marey be sure ur monitor can handle that big of size first, other wize if u set it that way, your gonna be stuck in TEXT mode until u get it fixed in xorg.conf
<marey> yes, but 800x600 is the largest option
<tom___> brb
<llxcamxll> can someone help me
<introp> Okay.  In the Display dialog, pick the "Hardware" tab.  Does it show your monitor as monitor 1?
<marey> do you have a xorg.conf file with lcd screen?
<marey> yes
<llxcamxll> i'm new with linux
<llxcamxll> but like i download jam from the adept manager
<llxcamxll> but how do i run it after that
<introp> marey: I'd wager that it believes either your video card or your monitor can't handle more than 800x600.  What does it list for your graphics card and driver?
<marey> i own an nvidia msi 5200 fx
<bluecookies> how to configure IP
<marey> i was running windows xp with 1280x*** depth
<introp> marey: On the same Hardware tab, the first entry should show your graphics card and driver.  What does it say?
<tom___> woot
<llxcamxll> hey tom dude
<tom___> thanks introp, got it workin, and about my menu, i had to this ESC to view it, and it only give you 1 second to do that
<tom___> hey llxcamxll dude
<llxcamxll> i'm desperate
<introp> Ahh.  Hiddenmenu.  That's an option in the grub menu.lst   :/
<marey> nv for card
<llxcamxll> i need help man
<marey> and generic
<tom___> with what
<llxcamxll> alot of things
<tom___> hmm
<llxcamxll> i downloaded jam from adept manager
* tom___ hands llxcamxll a joint
<llxcamxll> but like how do i run it
<llxcamxll> puff puff
<tom___> i have no idea what jam is
<tom___> type jam in ur terminal or something
<llxcamxll> hmm
<llxcamxll> well like how you run shit that been downloaded from that adept
<miyako> jam is boost's package manager is'n't it?
<miyako> *isn't
<llxcamxll> jam is builder
<tom___> Jamfile: No such file or directory
<tom___> ...found 7 target(s)...
<tom___> thats what it says when i try to run jam
<llxcamxll> yep
<tom___> i dunno what that means
<miyako> yeah, builder, that's the word
<tom___> never used or heard of jam
<llxcamxll> kk
<tom___> sry man
<llxcamxll> thats cool
<miyako> jam:boost::make:everything else
<miyako> isn't it?
<tom___> ive been off the linux scene for quite some time, gotta gimmie time to come back
<llxcamxll> ok so how do i use anything that i have downloaded
<tom___> you just type the name of it in terminal
<llxcamxll> ok
<llxcamxll> i'll download something now
<tom___> example; if u did apt-get install xchat, once ites done, type xchat
<bobbin> Has anyone else here tried edgy and found trouble with cups?
<Lynoure> or find it in a menu, in some cases
<tom___> yeah taht too
<llxcamxll> ahh ok
<Lynoure> bobbin: one other guy asked that earlier
<llxcamxll> so do you use source code
<Lynoure> bobbin: but people on #kubuntu+1 can help you more
<tom___> man i love amarok
<llxcamxll> whats amarok??
<tom___> Music player
<llxcamxll> oh
<llxcamxll> so whats a good compiler to use
<tom___> gcc
<tom___> all of them
<tom___> use all compilers
<llxcamxll> can i apt-get any?
<tom___> i wuld think so
<tom___> sudo apt-get install gcc
<h3sp4wn> Intels c compiler is pretty good (If you have an intel chip the auto vectorisation stuff is pretty funky)
<introp> Try adept, llxcamxll.  You can browse the bits associated with gcc.
<llxcamxll> hmm
<llxcamxll> this is all too hard
<Roman123> Hi! How can I install Kubuntu on a software raid (1). It seems like the installer does not offer such an option.
<introp> In this case, I hope that 'new' and 'hard' just look a lot alike.
<Roman123> At older versions, there was a text mode (expert mode) which provided this option.
<llxcamxll> inded
<llxcamxll> indeed
<h3sp4wn> the alternate iso (It shouldn't be any worse than older versions)
<h3sp4wn> used to be called the install cd
<llxcamxll> so what do i need to turn source code into something i can use
<Coffeeman1> hello, im using 5.1.0 and wondering how to get my kubuntu out of konsole mode (screen black, writing no UI)
<h3sp4wn> 5.10 ?
<Coffeeman1> yeah
<h3sp4wn> login and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ayabara> what plugins/packages must I download to use exif info in krename?
<introp> llxcamxll: typically make and the gcc compiler suite.  Are you a programmer, or can you not find a pre-packaged version of an application you want?
<equinoxeB> hy there... guys... I have kde 3.5.3 and I don't know how to install icons. There's a readme file there and it sends me to kcontrol. but there I can only install icon libraries. I only have a bunch of png in a few folders...
<Coffeeman1> no I dont want it to be a server
<lars__> question, have the support for 32-bit in 64-bit Linux been improved so it works on the fly, instantly after install? Else if one install 32-bit Kubuntu again would it matter if i use beta and update or use latest version?
<llxcamxll> i'm just lost all together, not a programmer, i just want to be able to install stuff and make it work
<heinkel_111> lars__: beta is beta! stable is stable!
<lars__> yes but it is a cd, when updating shouldnt it be the same
<heinkel_111> what kind of 32 bit support are you looking for
<introp> Fire up adept.  Type in the name of the package (application) you want.  Wait for it to show you the list of what matches that name.  Click on thing, pick install, then click "apply".  It will go off, install things, and (usually) you get a taskbar icon for that app now.  Some things don't make taskbar entries, and you have to run them from a console.
<lars__> would like 64-bit Linux but can install and run 32-bit on the fly, dont want to do that and that and it will work poorly
<heinkel_111> lars__: the stable release is 6.06.1 Kubuntu dapper drake
<llxcamxll> thanks
<Coffeeman1> theres a command its like F10 or someting that brings it out of konsole mode isnt there?
<lars__> had 64-bit but since 32-bit dont work a lot of app cant be used unless one wish to compile it themselves
<h3sp4wn> control alt f7 (or sometimes F6) but that presumes X is working
<lars__> now running 32-bit but i would like to call this a bad crash enough for reinstallation
<Coffeeman1> much better thankyou
<heinkel_111> lars__: i have not tried myself, but upgrading from 32->64 might include removing and reinstalling a lot of packages
<Coffeeman1> exit
<heinkel_111> 32 bit should run ok on a 64 bit processor though
<heinkel_111> lars__: ^  but i run 32 on my 32 and 64 on my 64 x2
<lars__> so flash will work without doing any special or waiting for there upgrade (the next release that will support 64-bit or making chroot or stuff)
<lars__> their
<equinoxeB> there's nothing like... "installing icons on Kubuntu" on the web......
<heinkel_111> lars__: according to the info i got, flash does not work in 64 bit
<heinkel_111> nor does wma and wmv
<lars__> that is 1 app, there is a lot more
<tom___> damn computer, my keyboard keeps on dying
<lars__> ok, will stay in 32 bit then, thought they had improved compatibility between 64 and 32
<heinkel_111> lars__: there is only a problem with proprietrary ...all open source applications and formats will be taken care of
<lars__> new cd or install beta and upgrade
<ahmeni> equinoxeB: I think you just put them in /usr/share/icons/name/XXxYY/type/blah.png
<equinoxeB> damn...
<heinkel_111> lars__: you should not install beta
<equinoxeB> this is a thing my mom can't do for shure...
<equinoxeB> I can...
<heinkel_111> unless you want to beta-test
<equinoxeB> new to linux...
<heinkel_111> which version do you have on the cd, lars__ ?
<lars__> so there is a diffrence using a beta of dapper drake and upgrading and getting latest dapper drake cd
<llxcamxll> like how do i even get mozilla firefox
<heinkel_111> ahhh
<tom___> sudo apt-get install firefox, llxcamxll
<h3sp4wn> lars__: Hundreds of megs of downloads
<heinkel_111> lars__: current beta is Edgy Eft
<graft> yo, anyone have any familiarity with zeroconf use in KDE?
<llxcamxll> kk'
<introp> Or, fire up adept, type in firefox in the search box, and pick it (adept is a graphical front-end for apt-get).
<ahmeni> equinoxeB: ouch.  lemme see if I can find an easier way then
<heinkel_111> lars__: i think you can install an old dapper beta and upgrade, yes
<heinkel_111> i thought you had a edgy cd
<main2> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> It would probably be not much different in terms of downloads to just getting a current cd
<tom___> ?
<tom___> oops wrong box
<lars__> ok thanks once more, hope i dont destroy that version too like i am the master of
<main2> is there an easy way to install the w32 codecs?
<tom___> yes main2
<tom___> get easyubuntu
<introp> equinoxeB: have you tried the help in the Appearance | Icons section of the System Settings?
<llxcamxll> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Coffeeman1> anyone here have experiance with using kwifimanager? I just need to get on it for a few minutes
<diable-vert> hello
<Coffeeman1> hi
<llxcamxll> whats a good compiler for like game source code
<main2> BIG THANKS TOM!
<main2> :-))
<equinoxeB> It works :). 10x.
<equinoxeB> but I had to use root
<equinoxeB> to copy them there
<equinoxeB> kind'a geeky... :(
<tom___> lol no problem main2
<ahmeni> llxcamxll: most games compile using gcc or g++
<tom___> most games only work on NT
<tom___> *shivers*
<ahmeni> yeah, sucks, but we're getting more games as time goes by :D
<tom___> well that sucks too dude
<tom___> the more games that play on linux? the more windows people that convert
<ahmeni> though I think A Tale In the Desert is our only real MMO so far
<tom___> then linux is dumbed down and thus becomes mainstream and then linux has viruses and spyware like windows
<h3sp4wn> what about planetscape
<ahmeni> never heard of planetscape, what's it like?
* aseigo notes that the "mainstream and simple == insecure" meme is one that is not particularly supported by evidence, but a common myth put forward by the dominant desktp maker
<h3sp4wn> ahmeni: Complicated - Some stuff is not finished yet
<graft> how many pc-based important games are there these days, anyway?
<graft> mostly it's consoles
<graft> course, maybe i'm biased since i think halo is like the only game anyone needs to play
<tom___> lol
<graft> they have wow for the mac, right? seems like wow for linux is not out of the question...
<ahmeni> not out of the question, but it's hard to justify the development costs
<graft> doesn't seem that unreasonable - they must have something pretty close to it already
<graft> plus they make a BILLION DOLLARS A YEAR
<graft> i mean they can afford one lousy programmer for linux
<ahmeni> hard to know how many programmers it would take without knowing how the internals of the code work though
<ahmeni> there's just one programmer for the linux port of ATITD and he's usually pretty swamped
<Bbetto_> how can i conect to windows red?
<Bbetto_> i have samba
<heinkel_111> how do i remove a package that was not installed correctly?
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_111: Does it say its in an inconsistant state and cannot be removed ?
<heinkel_111> i get error messages in adept all the time because wmnet did not install properly
<heinkel_111> all i wnated was kdevelop...
<heinkel_111> hi h3sp4wn  :)
<Bbetto_> does anyone can say me a web adrees about a red windows kubuntu?
<heinkel_111> i get no proper error messages in adept
<heinkel_111> h3spaawn but i think i can reproduce the erorr message using dpkg-configure -phigh ?
<heinkel_111> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh ?
<heinkel_111> h3sp4wn: it is the install script for wmnet that keeps failing
<heinkel_111> so i just thought, let's get rid of vmware, i don't need it
<h3sp4wn> Did you install vmware-player from adept ?
<Bbetto_> hey
<Bbetto_> the web about a windows red and kubuntu
<Bbetto_> nobody?
<heinkel_111> yes...it came along with kdevelop3...don't know why
<h3sp4wn> sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player (see what that says)
<llxcamxll> i've got a file on my desktop which i cannot delete...how do i get rid of it
<h3sp4wn> sudo rm ~/Desktop/filename
<llxcamxll> k
<pimuri> is there a way I can startup the "GUI" in a new shell?
<pimuri> where there's only  login-screen (but a shell)
<h3sp4wn> What you mean you want another copy of X on another vt ?
<pimuri> err yes
<pimuri> now I'm on the X linked to the key "F7"
<pimuri> but I'd like to open up another one on a shell on e.g F2
<graft> err, that should be sudo rm ~<user>/Desktop/filename, llxcamxll / h3sp4wn
<heinkel_111> h3sp4wn: thank you again, i think i managed to resolve the issue now
<h3sp4wn> graft: Why ? when you use sudo ~ is substituted for the user running sudo's home directory (sudo echo $HOME) proves this
<llxcamxll> kk
<graft> err, yeah, you right
<graft> figured sudo gave you a new shell env
<llxcamxll> this is insane
<llxcamxll> i try to move a folder to trash but it says access denied
<graft> llxcamxll: clearly your permissions are f'd up
<llxcamxll> ohh
<llxcamxll> well don't know how to change that
<introp> llxcamxll: what folder are you trying to trash?
<llxcamxll> some how firefox folder is on my desktop, but it ain't the one i got from adept
<introp> Okay.  If it's on your desktop, it's safe to remove (sometimes people try to delete folders that the system is correctly telling them they oughtn't).  So...
<llxcamxll> just says i been denied
<introp> in a console, "sudo rm -rf ~/Desktop/directoryname".  (Be very careful when typing -rf means it'll nuke that folder, safety be damned.)
<llxcamxll> lol
<llxcamxll> katusha missiles
<introp> Once you get that stuff fixed, it should be smooth sailing.  I'd wager someone had you sudo some action, trying to help you, and it made folders with root permissions.
<introp> (sudo == run this command as another user, typically root)
<llxcamxll> it lives
<SpAwN> my computer has been randomly locking up overnight......ive been working on fixing it....1st i thought it ndiswrapper then i thought it was a firewall....now i have no clue ...in my syslog this is the last entry b4 i had to hit the power button the last line now is : Sep  8 10:17:01 localhost /USR/SBIN/CRON[24913] : (root) CMD (   run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<SpAwN> Sep  8 15:09:10 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart.
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Is it currently overclocked ?
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, nope.
<SpAwN> just a normal off the shelf p4
<SpAwN> 3.6 ghz..i think its actualy called the pentium pro...but im not sure
<llxcamxll> lol...successfully nuked
<h3sp4wn> No obvious heat problems in the bios pc health window ?
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, bios health screen?
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Yes if the core temperature is above 60 oC I would try and doing something about it
<frojnd> What's the command for my sdb1 partition (it's one partition NTFS on one HD) to delite it and than to create an ext3 partition with fdisk ?
<frojnd> can someone help me with this
<h3sp4wn> frojnd: all you need to do is umount it
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, well i dont think i have a health screen and i know i dont have monitors on the mb
<h3sp4wn> then use sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Award or AMI bios ?
<frojnd> h3sp4wn frojnd: all you need to do is umount it  done
<frojnd> what's next
<SpAwN> award...its a dell ;D
<h3sp4wn> Award has PC HEALTH
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, am i gonna want to axx this bios health thinggy during boot?
<h3sp4wn> frojnd: ^^
<SpAwN> ive never seen a health monitor option in my bios b4
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Its in the bios screen (which should be blue) - left hand side 5th one down
<frojnd> u se... I allready tryed: mkfs exte
<frojnd> and something goes wrong
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, damn.....u know ya stuff thanks man =D
<SpAwN> let me go check it out
<frojnd> probably couse NTFS was still not empty
<h3sp4wn> frojnd: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<introp> frojnd: This may sound strange, but I actually recommend downloading the gparted liveCD, booting from it, and doing it from there.  It's about as simple graphically as you can get, and a fairly small image.
<h3sp4wn> frojnd: then 't 1 82'
<h3sp4wn> frojnd: then w
<h3sp4wn> actually t 1 83
<clams> hey guys, question for you:
<clams> how do i install macromedia shockwave/flash for konqueror? the instructions on their webpage tell me how it works for mozilla...
<frojnd> I wrote fdisk /dev/sdb and the last line us: Command (m for help):
<h3sp4wn> then type 't 1 83'
<h3sp4wn> everything inside ''
<h3sp4wn> then w
<frojnd> Izbrani razdelek 1
<frojnd> Hex code (type L to list codes):
<ubuntu_> Hi I just tryed to load the latest Kubuntu live cd and me box is just dieing @ boot with a black screen me box is a 6400r compaq quad
<frojnd> chosen part 1
<main2> i got a haupauge pvr150 tv-card, can i install some? software and then watch on another machine?
<h3sp4wn> t 83
<h3sp4wn> or press m and look at the options (you need to change the partition type to linux - then press w to quit)
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, that was no where to be found in my bios...is there any other things i should check?
<clams> is there any way to set keyboard shortcuts for volume/track control? i haven't been able to find any...
<scast> clams: maybe dcop and input actions?
<introp> clams: Go to System Settings, Regional and Accessibility
<introp> Pick Keyboard Layout, and then pick a Keyboard model that's reasonably close to yours.
<introp> That will give you mappings for your multimedia keys.  (Well, two of mine still don't work, but I haven't had time to try to figure out why.)
<clams> Okay, thanks introp, i'll give it a shot!
<clams> and thanks to scast too, even though i'm going with introp's idea >_>
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Are you using dapper or edgy ? (It sounds like a hardware problem to me but I may be wrong)
<SpAwN> dapper
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, it could be......but what hardware.....memeory looks good....
<scast> I thougt you mean controlling kmix heh
<SpAwN> my computer did start making a noise abotu a week ago...but its only done it like once or twice
<SpAwN> the sound was coming from one of the fans....but it never stopped working...just made a noise....figured i needed to take it out and clean it thoughrly.....the inside of the case is relativly clean.......
<shadowhywind> does anyone know where to get 64-bit drivers for ndiswrapper from??
<main2> shadowhywind: doesnt this depend on what drivers you need for your card.. ?
<h3sp4wn> shadowhywind: Use the windows x64 drivers for your card (if nothing is listed on the wiki - latest version of ndiswrapper - #ndiswrapper are not interested in older versions)
<clams> is there any equivalent to Linkification (firefox extension that makes text links clickable) for Konqueror?
<shadowhywind> well thats the thing i can't fcind the driver for my card
<h3sp4wn> shadowhywind: What chipset is it ?
<shadowhywind> broadcom bcm4311
<shadowhywind> i just got it working in the 32-bit, so i wanted to try the 64 and see if i can't get that workin in here too
<h3sp4wn> I am not sure about bcm43xx on 64 bit
<shadowhywind> bcm43xx driver didn't work for me in 32
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: I will think about it back in about 10 mins
<miyako> is there a way to make top sort by memory usage instead of processor usage?
<jm^> have you tried pressing 'h'?
<mayday_from_pl> hi
<Xcalibur> if I ordered my shipit CD like 2 weeks ago, how long should it take to get here?
<Xcalibur> ?
<grothesk> Xcalibur: Depends on where you are located.
<llxcamxll> how do i start g++, i just got it from adept
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, sure man i have to leave myself now but thanks for your help...if u do think of anything just say my naem when u do..and ill check when i get home +D
<Xcalibur> NY
<Xcalibur> so?
<slow-motion> hallo
<olololo> hello guys, how's everyone doing today???
<mayday_from_pl> who from PL ??
<Dannilion> I'm ok
<Dannilion> upgrading to KDE 3.5.4  :)
<Xcalibur> how long will it take
<Xcalibur> ?
<Dannilion> erm... dunno
<Dannilion> took 20 minutes on my desktop
<Dannilion> but this laptop has a much slower processor, but double the ram
<Dannilion> all the files have downloaded
<llxcamxll> how do i start g++
<olololo> this may be off topic, has anyone managed to setup kubuntu on a wireless network??
<llxcamxll> can anyone help me
<llxcamxll> i just got g++ from adept but i can't run it
<ahmeni> llxcamxll: what error do you get?
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Try installing and setting up lm-sensors (that should give you some detailed hardware information core temp etc)
<grothesk> olololo: Sure...
<llxcamxll> nothing
<eaglehawk> can anybody tell me is linuxwacom-dev implemented in ubuntu
<llxcamxll> i downloaded g++
<llxcamxll> i type it into the console and nothing
<grothesk> I'm running kubuntu on my Laptop, olololo
<ahmeni> llxcamxll: it returns no message or anything?
<llxcamxll> nope
<olololo> grothesk: did you find it hard or something??
<llxcamxll> nothing
<olololo> grothesk: please call me olo
<grothesk> olololo: That depends on your hardware.
<llxcamxll> should i reboot or something
<ahmeni> you shouldn't have to
<eaglehawk> can anybody tell me is linuxwacom-dev implemented in ubuntu
<grothesk> olololo: I'm using tabcompletion, I'm typing olo anyway.
<llxcamxll> its wierd cos it does nothing
<ahmeni> are you just running "g++", or "g++ file.gcc"?
<grothesk> eaglehawk: There are wacom drivers included.
<llxcamxll> g++
<olololo> I have a computer and it runs windows with a D-Link  wireless USB, and I would like to try the LiveCD
<llxcamxll> thats what i downloaded, and thats what i been trying to run
<eaglehawk> but i my tabletpc pen is not working
<grothesk> olololo: It depends on the chipset of the USB-Stick.
<h3sp4wn> olololo: I don't think you will easily get ndiswrapper working with the kubuntu livecd
<Dr_Doud> salut
<llxcamxll> should i re-install and try again
<olololo> If I can get it to work, then I will be able to format the system and then install linux on it, in the mean time, I don't want to risk formatting my system
<olololo> I love the kubuntu interface and its very easy to use
<olololo> ..but if I can just get it towork wirelessly, them I will celebrate :)
<h3sp4wn> It almost certainly will work with ndiswrapper - but not on the live cd (maybe a kanotix or knoppix live cd would tell you whether ndiswrapper is possible)
<olololo> thanks h3sp4wn
<olololo> the reason why am having trouble is because the router is downstairs and my computer is in the bedroom with windows installed
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me with webcam
<h3sp4wn> I understand what you mean (once tried to install debian testing - and the kernel was compiled with a different gcc to the one the cd so I couldn't build the wireless modules etc etc)
<ubuntu> uyy
<ubuntu> nick olo
<olololo> uj
<lost> Hi,
<lost> I've ubuntu and today I install kubuntu-desktop from synaptic, but now when i close my session my sistem die,
<lost> only if i close the session becouse if i restart my machine o turn off is ok
<lost> what can i do???
<Kickstart> Argh. I've never had to register my nick before, and it's making me wait 1200 seconds before I can talk to #rubyonrails. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<_Shade_> hi
<_Shade_> where can i track the latest achievements in edgy development ? I mean some blogs or something
<BluesKaj> Well, I got TVTime video working ok, now i have to figure out why there's no sound! :(
<l33t_n00b> does anyone know if edgy eft will have compiz and XGL enabled?
<LeeJunFan> _Shade_: I dunno but it's tempting to try edgy/kde4 - since it's installable alongside kde3.
<LeeJunFan> there's still the problem that kde window decor doesn't work with compiz even if edgy does support it. Having to use gnome w/ kde sucks.
<l33t_n00b> i tried the knot 2 cd but it won't detect my video
<l33t_n00b> even when i set it on VGA 800 x 600 32
<ahmeni> LeeJunFan: You don't have to use use gnome, just a window manager that supports it, like cgwd
<bary> hey i need some help can anyone help me please?
<_Shade_> LeeJunFan:  maybe you're right, but it's for developers only
<scast> Kubuntu edgy is going to go for purple colorschemes?
<LeeJunFan> _Shade_: recommended for devels only, but could be still worthy of showing off.
<scast> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
<bary> i;am a new user to kubuntu ...can any1 help me with a problem?
<ace_> how do i view a windows network server on ubuntu
<Arepie> ace_:  system menu -> remote places -> samba
<bary_> guys please can you help with a problem?
<scast> I can't yet believe edgy colorscheme is going to be purple...
<SlackRat> its linux, create your own schemes
<brandon_> how come amarok is playing some wma files, but not others?
<BluesKaj> bary, just state your problem, if someone can help, they will
<scast> It looks like a scheme my sister would like...
<BluesKaj> bary_, just state your problem, if someone can help, they will
<brandon_> why won't amarok play some of my wma files?
<PigCorpse> Maybe they have DRM
<brandon_> it plays some, but others it won't
<brandon_> DRM?
<PigCorpse> Did you buy them for $1 from a music store?
<brandon_> no
<brandon_> I ripped them from a cd
<PigCorpse> Oh
<PigCorpse> Then I don't know
<brandon_> >.<
<brandon_> could it be a lincensing problem?
<PigCorpse> Maybe
<brandon_> how can I fix it?
<tom___> u need the codecs
<brandon_> where can i get the codecs?
<tom___> my amarok plays it
<tom___> download easyubuntu
<tom___> it does it for u
<brandon_> well yea, but some of them play
<brandon_> other ones don't
<tom___> oh well
<tom___> then ur files are broken
<jake1> i'm having so trouble
<jake1> some*
<brandon_> no, they play on windows media but i had to get a licence
<bary_> can any1 help me ? i want to see my windows partition
<brandon_> and on amarok it won't play
<PigCorpse> Hmm
<PigCorpse> Okay
<brandon_> I'm thinking it's a linsencing error
<PigCorpse> Can I ask my question? lol
<brandon_> lol sure
<PigCorpse> @ brandon: I don't know exactly how to solve it, but try ripping to mp3 or ogg or something.
<PigCorpse> Anyway
<mzelem> does anyone know where I could find info on testing serial ports?
<brandon_> ummm well, I don't have the cd anymore
<ironfroggy> what might cause terrible performance for all video operations? that is, window updates, video playback, the slideshow screensaver, they all are very slow in framerate. what can i diagnose to find the cause?
<brandon_> i ripped it from a friend
<PigCorpse> I have a small 15GB unallocated space on my 200GB hard drive. How can I install Kubuntu on it without touching anything else?
<brandon_> and that brings another problem, when i rip songs, it says error cannot make directory
<brandon_> portition it?
<jake1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22945
<PigCorpse> Well, can I get the installer to automatically do that?
<jake1> i had this outut when i tried to run Wine
<jake1> what's going on????????
<brandon_> you might be able  to, but you might have to assign the installtion to that portion of the drive
<bary_> why this command its not working? gksudo gedit /etc/pmount.allow
<ironfroggy> i mean, what is the common denominator in all those problems?
<brandon_> make a backup just incase and try it
<mzelem> does anyone know how to check to see if serial ports are recognized by kubuntu?
<PigCorpse> Well, I can't really back everything up, so I'm being really careful.
<brandon_> umm... swapable drive?
<jake1> can someone help me please
<jake1> ????????
<ace_> how do i use samba
<brandon_> ace_,www.samba.org
<ace_> thx
<brandon_> yup
<brandon_> but it's confusing as crap
<brandon_> but I can't rip songs, it says error cannot make directory
<sasho> ei marto
<tom___> probably not configuring something correctly brandon
<tom___> or ur setting to make directory in a place u dont have perms
<brandon_> what do I need to config?
<brandon_> ummm I tried my home folder and in a folder I made
<brandon_> how do I get permission to use a folder I made?
<tom___> uh
<tom___> woot k3b worked
<brandon_> ok, well how does that solve my prob?
<tom___> no clue, dont know what ur doing
<DaSkreech> jake1: What FreeType do you have installed?
<jake1> 2.1.10
<jake1> i just installed it
<jake1> still not working
<brandon_> I'm trying to rip songs
<brandon_> everything is at defualt in the config
<DaSkreech> can you locate winex11.drv?
<brandon_> why can't I rip songs?
<brandon_> KAudioCreator isn't working apparently
<Tom-_-> use grip
<sh4d3z> does anyone know a good graphics card that will work for linux?
<brandon_> do I gotta install it with adept?
<DaSkreech> brandon_: You are ripping from a CD?
<Tom-_-> geforce shades
<Tom-_-> yes brandon
<h3sp4wn> bary_: Use kdesu kate /etc/pmount.allow
<Tom-_-> i bet he dont have the cd mounted tho
<DaSkreech> brandon_: Audio Cd?
<slow-motion> n8
<brandon_> yes
<Tom-_-> mount /mnt/cdrom
<brandon_> it is mounted
<DaSkreech> Open konqueror and type audiocd:/
<Tom-_-> mount it harder
<brandon_> it just can't make the directory
<brandon_> ok
<brandon_> har har har nvm
<brandon_> I fixed it
<DaSkreech> Got a bunch of different directories?
<DaSkreech> There we go
<brandon_> but...
<brandon_> I left ewverything on default
<brandon_> now where may the files be?
<brandon_> everything*
<jackle> Help! My lvm disappeared after I installed kubuntu and says now:"Incorrect metadata area header checksum"
<jackle> Any one any ideas?
<brandon_> oh nooooo
<brandon_> where are the songs?
<Tom-_-> where ever u put them
<brandon_> I didn't assign a place
<brandon_> I left it default
<Blissex> jackle: there are a few ''LVM recovery'' HOWTOs/tutorials. If you did not install carefully perhaps you asked for repartioning without LVM. In which case a bit of work is needed :-).
<Slayer4blind> I'll sit here and call for them
<Slayer4blind> maybe they wil show up
<Slayer4blind> ah ha
<Slayer4blind> I'll use search
<jackle> Blissex: I'm working now through some gentoo tut's .. though very confusing (we seriously need a kde lvm tool... like yast)
<Slayer4blind> omg omg omg
<Blissex> jackle:  there is alternative LVM2/DM frontend called EVMS which is pretty user friendly. Problem is, the concepts involved are not simple.
<Slayer4blind> I can't find em
<Blissex> Slayer4blind: 'locate'?
<Slayer4blind> locate?
<shadowhywind> so i reinstall kubuntu and now my ndiswrapper wont load anymore... *cries*
<jackle> Blissex: You think the evms could fix the lvm? Luckaly fdisk still detect the partitions as LVM and not as ext3
<Blissex> jackle: no, just that EVMS has an easier interface. If you still got the partitions, there is some way to rebuild the LVM2/DM config by doing a scan.
<lost> Please help, i have ubuntu but today i try to install kubuntu-desktop. The instalation was ok but now everytime that i close the session my system die
<jackle> Blissex: Hope the tut's work. Tx
<lost> that's is only when i close my session becouse if i restart o turn off my machine all is ok
<lost> what happened?
<Slayer4blind> where are them files?
<Slayer4blind> >.<
<sorush20> eventhough when there are files transferring I get the message stalled  .. I can't see the speed of transfer..
<sorush20> why?
<Slayer4blind> I'm using find files/folders
<Slayer4blind> where does KAudioCreator store songs by default?
<Slayer4blind> lmao
<h3sp4wn> No idea (I rip cd's with k3b)
<Slayer4blind> I'm a doo mass
<Tom-_-> k3b > all
<Slayer4blind> I found it
<Slayer4blind> it was right in front of me ^_^
<Slayer4blind> I just can't read
<jackle> Blissex: It seems that one of the partitions has now the type: ext3 ... how can I change this to lvm?
<Slayer4blind> how do I find other servers
<Slayer4blind> ?
<Slayer4blind> noooo
<Slayer4blind> I didn't want ogg's
<Slayer4blind> I want mp3's
<Slayer4blind> crap >.<
<Blissex> jackle: let's hope the only thing that has been changed is the type and not the contents... Use 'fdisk', the 't' command to change the type. Or 'cfdisk'
<Slayer4blind> I'm gunna go insane :|
<Slayer4blind> which ancoder encodes files as mp3>?
<Slayer4blind> encoder*
<h3sp4wn> lame
<RawSewage> it's an honest question
<Slayer4blind> ok
<Slayer4blind> thank you
<h3sp4wn> RawSewage: huh ? lame is the name of the encoder
<shadowhywind> anybody have an idea why the drivers would work for ndiswrapper, but when i reinstall the drivers don't work anymore?
<RawSewage> h3sp4wn, ok, I thought you were being rude
<Slayer4blind> well it said the encoder was not found?
<h3sp4wn> RawSewage: Just directly answering the question
<Slayer4blind> do I gotta install it?
<LeeJunFan> ugh, just had someone DoS'ing one of my T1's. I hate that crap. damn kiddiez
<h3sp4wn> shadowhywind: If you have switched from 32 bit to 64 bit then you need the drivers for windows 64 bit edition
<h3sp4wn> shadowhywind: And use the latest ndiswrapper he has substantially improved 64 bit support since dapper
<Slayer4blind> do i have to use adept to install lame?
<Slayer4blind> it says the encoder was not found
<h3sp4wn> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<jackle> Blissex: One of the tut's tell me to use pvcreate --uuid <<text>> --restorefile <<file>> ....but I dont have the file.. Can I just put the relevant partitions such as /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdc1 in stead of --restorefile
<h3sp4wn> shadowhywind: its in multiverse
<Blissex> jackle: probably yes, cannot remember right now, but seems right.
<fakepatriot> ! mounting hard drives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mounting hard drives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fakepatriot> fuck
<Blissex> jackle: i'll check with 'man pvcreate'
<fakepatriot> !mounting hard drives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mounting hard drives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slayer4blind> so that means it doesn't encode the files?
<Blissex> !ntfs
<Blissex> ntfs
<Blissex> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fakepatriot> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<JFreakCapo> anybody can helpme? how change KDM for GDM :)
<h3sp4wn> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<JFreakCapo> thks
<JFreakCapo> (a lot)
<h3sp4wn> JFreakCapo: or sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm (and select gdm as the choice)
<Slayer4blind> do you just get bored so you come in here to help people?
<lxnay> hi, where can I find kubuntu debs for download?
<Slayer4blind> ahhh adept froze
<Slayer4blind> and it was installing lmae
<Slayer4blind> lame*
<h3sp4wn> try aptitude
<Slayer4blind> whats that?
<h3sp4wn> package manager
<Slayer4blind> where is it>?
<Slayer4blind> I don't think I have it
<h3sp4wn> sudo aptitude (from a terminal) - you can still use the mouse its just an ncurses gui
<Slayer4blind> ehh
<Slayer4blind> I'll just restart adept
<Slayer4blind> see if it works this time
<Slayer4blind> I need more ram
<Slayer4blind> only 128MB >.<
<Slayer4blind> but I'm getting 1024MB soon ^_^
<h3sp4wn> Just use the existing ram more efficiently (i.e by using aptitude instead of adept)
<Slayer4blind> lol
<Slayer4blind> well I may do that
<Slayer4blind> adept isn't showing up again
<Slayer4blind> is there a task manager like on windows?
<h3sp4wn> ps -ef or ps auxw
<kegie> hey, anyone else having a problem with firefox not refreshing when loading new pages (on dapper)?
<DaSkreech> !lnaguage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lnaguage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slayer4blind> this termibal is getting hard to get used to\
<Slayer4blind> terminal*
<kegie> Slayer4blind: try ksysguard
<h3sp4wn> Slayer4blind: I think the kde way for killing stuff is using dcop but I don't remember the syntax
<DaSkreech> Slayer4blind: Ctrl+Esc
<misieq> i have to cut out a piece of html from a website, starting with specific text and ending with specific text... what tool would be best to do that?
<Slayer4blind> ok
<Slayer4blind> well
<Slayer4blind> aptitude isn't working right
<h3sp4wn> What do you mean ?
<shadowhywind> anyone have any idea why my wireless driver worked in one install but not again in the reinstall??
<Slayer4blind> well it said something about the admin thing already in use
<h3sp4wn> shadowhywind: You cannot use 32bit drivers with a 64 bit kernel (as I have said multiple times to you)
<Blissex> shadowhywind: we are sorry, but our clairvoyant advisors are all busy on other lines :-).
<Slayer4blind> and that would be by adept
<Slayer4blind> but adept proccess wont end and yea
<h3sp4wn> Slayer4blind: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lame (it will tell you which lock file is in use)
<shadowhywind> i reinstalled 32 again
<stefan_> -/join xgl-de
<shadowhywind> so i could have my wireless working again
<Slayer4blind> ehh
<Slayer4blind> I'm going to restart
<Slayer4blind> this is angering me
<Slayer4blind> my computer sucks
<kegie> Slayer4blind: try just logout/login again
<Slayer4blind> ok
<Slayer4blind> will it end all proccesses?
<h3sp4wn> shadowhywind: But you got it working last time ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> Slayer4blind,
<shadowhywind> i had it working in 32-bit, yes
<Telroth_Plushie|> pull out a console
<Slayer4blind> yes?
<kegie> yeah.. but its faster than rebooting ;) but you couldn't kill adept from ctrl+esc?
<Slayer4blind> I did
<Telroth_Plushie|> sudo killall adept
<shadowhywind> and useing the same drivers as before
<Slayer4blind> ok
<misieq> i have to cut out a piece of html from a website, starting with specific text and ending with specific text... what tool would be best to do that?
<Telroth_Plushie|> misieq, once or multiple times?
<misieq> i'm smart enough to use text editor if that's what you mean :] 
<misieq> of course multiple
<Telroth_Plushie|> misieq, open url in konqueror -> view -> document source if you simply need to do it by hand a few times
<Telroth_Plushie|> if you need to do it repeatedly and often, look into perl scripts or bash scripts
<misieq> nah.... i want it _automated_ to put in cron
<Telroth_Plushie|> ah, ok
<Telroth_Plushie|> you can write a script in bash
<Telroth_Plushie|> use wget to fetch the page
<misieq> yeah, i was thinking about perl or sed/awk....
<JohnFlux> misieq: hi
<Telroth_Plushie|> then use bash or perl to run it through sed/awk
<JohnFlux> misieq: when you select html in konqueror, it does actually copy the html to the clipboard
<misieq> i only want to know how to cut that piece
<JohnFlux> misieq: wait, "cut out"?
<misieq> argh... let me refine my problem
<JohnFlux> misieq: oh, like you want to preprocess the html pages first
<JohnFlux> misieq: use a webproxy
<misieq> i have a webpage that is generated (let's take it i've already downloaded it) and there is a piece of information contained between some text markers that i want to use. how do i cut out this piece of information?
<JohnFlux> misieq: as a once off?
<misieq> no. i want to put this job to cron
<JohnFlux> misieq: and you want the piece of information, or the html page without that piece of information?
<misieq> i want only the piece that is contained between name it <!-- start --> and <!-- end --> markers
<MeTa[AwAy] > by eall yoo 8
<JohnFlux> misieq: okay, well what specifically are the markers?
<cannonball> perl's HTML::TokeParser will do it, but if you're not a perl guy, it is like speaking a different language.
<JohnFlux> misieq: you can use  sed   for this
<JohnFlux> cannonball: possibly an overkill
<misieq> you can take they are <!-- start --> and <!-- end --> only the text that is commented out is different
<misieq> cannonball: i'm a bit to programming (though not shell) but leraning whole perl to do this one simple thing? i think it's exaggerated.
<misieq> though if there's no other way out i might give it a try
<francesco_> salve a tutti
<h3sp4wn> If it always the same number of lines inbetween then you can just load all the lines into an array and then just put back the line numbers you need
<misieq> h3sp4wn: no. as i said it is generated
<h3sp4wn> misieq: What do you mean ? it generates a different number of lines of html each time ?
<misieq> JohnFlux: you have any script? or can you only suggest a tool?
<JohnFlux>    cat somefile.html  | sed -ne 's/<!-- start -->\(\(.|\n\)*\)<!-- end -->/\1/p'
<misieq> h3sp4wn: not *exatly* each time, once daily it changes and i want to run the script with resolution of 1 day.
<JohnFlux> i haven't tested
<misieq> JohnFlux: thanks, going to try it out
<mike__2342322342> can someone help me install xgl?
<JohnFlux> misieq: will there be newlines between the start and end?
<misieq> JohnFlux: wait a sec
<JohnFlux> cat somefile.html  | sed -ne 's/^.*<!-- start -->\(.*\)<!-- end -->.*$/\1/p'
<JohnFlux> that's works when there's no newline
<misieq> JohnFlux: the file i want to cut information from is here: http://misieq.dyn.pl/helion/ and the information i want to have is contained between "<!--prawy panel-->" and "<!--koniec prawego panela-->"
<DaSkreech> How do I detach a screen session I'm currently in?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: control D (unless you are in 2 at once)
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Then it would detach the main one
<weas3l> niiiice....
<DaSkreech> Which would still be running?
<h3sp4wn> Are you talking about just one copy of screen that is running ?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: they all would
<gnomefreak> detaching just takes a session and moves it to a new terminal(screen)
<DaSkreech> Yeah I need to login start a process which takes a few days and then logout and see family eat sleep and all that other sterotypical non-it stuff
* weas3l moves on to getting the wireless working
<DaSkreech> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<DaSkreech> Schweet
#kubuntu 2006-09-09
<weas3l> hey DaSkreech, think you may be able to point me in the direction of a path to get my wireless working on this laptop in kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<misieq> JohnFlux: got any idea?
<weas3l> hey, thanks.
<kegie> damn firefox.. I have to resize the window to get it to repaint itself.. very annoying
<weas3l> for future reference, i can ask the bot about anything by typing !question?
<grothesk> Hi! Is k3b 0.12.17 available in some repo
<Hawkwind> weas3l: Pretty much.  You can also do !ubotu and it will give you a webpage where you can search the bot database
<DaSkreech> weas3l: Most stuff but please remember !fish
<misieq> grothesk: http://k3b.plainblack.com/download
<lupine_85> !fish queens
<ubotu> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.0-1 (dapper), package size 355 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<weas3l> ...interactive shell eh?
<lupine_85> ...
<DaSkreech> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<weas3l> nice, thanks guys.
<lupine_85> friendly?
<JFreakCapo> what is ineractive shell ?
<lupine_85> a friendly shell?
<lupine_85> what is it, a cackle?
<grothesk> misieq: thx!
<misieq> grothesk: also:
<grothesk> misieq: So this is the official homepage with no dapper packages.
<misieq> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<grothesk> misieq: I know hot to use k3b.
<lupine_85> k3b++
<grothesk> I'm just hunting for the latest version.
<lupine_85> apt-cache showpkg k3b suggests 0.12.14-0ubuntu7
<misieq> grothesk: if you read closely, you might see that this site also says where the new packages are...
<grothesk> misieq: In dapper-backports.
<grothesk> But there is no k3b 0.12.17 in my dapper-backports...
<lupine_85> presumably it's not available as a dapper package, then
<lupine_85> it might be in edgy, or you could build your own
<Hawkwind> !info k3b edgy
<lupine_85> or request it, of course :)
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3975 kB, installed size 8432 kB
<misieq> grothesk: then it means 1. it hasn't been backported yet 2. it hasn't been made a .deb archive yet
<lupine_85> uboto is smart!
<misieq> ahh... you got your answer then :)
<grothesk> Not really ;-)
<grothesk> So I'll build it myself.
<lupine_85> grothesk: it'll be out in edgy - end of october ;)
<lupine_85> ...or DIY of course
<lupine_85> hmm
<lupine_85> msg ubotu acts as a request to edit... which gets forwarded to the ops?
<lupine_85> Ulp
<misieq> grothesk: you can download a source and create a .deb archive so it won't spoil your apt
* lupine_85 just asked it what the meaning of life it
<lupine_85> s/it/is
<grothesk> misieq: That's what I'm going to do now.
<lupine_85> !rt2500
<ubotu> rt2500: configuration tool for wireless RT2500 network cards. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.0+cvs20051217-1 (dapper), package size 99 kB, installed size 368 kB
<misieq> grothesk: good.  .debs are good ;)
<lupine_85> does anyone know if that's rutilt or RaConfig ?
<grothesk> CU!
<misieq> gotta go, bye!
<Flappineagle> can someone give me the short version of how to connect this to undernet , this is my first try with Konversation in ubuntu
<kuzmaster> hello all
<kuzmaster> how can i give myself full root privlidges?
<kuzmaster> if i can spell it right
<RawSewage_> you dont want to
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: sudo passwd  or sudo passwd root
<Hawkwind> RawSewage_: Why not ?
<RawSewage_> try to avoid that urge
<kuzmaster> no, but without having to do that
<RawSewage_> idk
<Hawkwind> Some people prefer to have a traditional root account, including myself
<lupine_85> RawSewage_: it's handy for when sudo breaks
<RawSewage_> you have to learn not to want to do that
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Hawkwind> RawSewage_: Why ?
<lupine_85> :p
<kuzmaster> cos, like, i cant make changes to the network settings
<RawSewage_> It's the Ubuntu way
<lupine_85> so?
<Hawkwind> RawSewage_: That doesn't mean you can't have a traditional root account
<lupine_85> kuzmaster: in <random GUI program>?
<kuzmaster> when i click on 'admin mode' it just kinda clears everything, and theres nothing there
<kuzmaster> lupine_85, for all
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: If you do sudo passwd or sudo passwd root  set a password then you can
<lupine_85> kuzmaster: run all of kcontrol as root
<lupine_85> e.g. kdesu kcontrol
<lupine_85> (I've had that problem myself a time or two)
<kuzmaster> like Hawkwind said, how can i have a tradititonal root account
<kuzmaster> thats what it want
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: I told you twice
<lupine_85> sudo passwd will let you set a password
<lupine_85> then you just log in as normal
<kuzmaster> ok
<lupine_85> probably best to only use it in console though ;)
<Hawkwind> After you set it, su -  <hit enter>  enter the password <hit enter>
<weas3l> hey, stupid question, but after i extract the tarball of firefox into the directory i want it, how do i run it?
<lupine_85> (running kde as root is... interesting...)
<Hawkwind> weas3l: Depends
<lupine_85> weas3l: the 2.0 beta?
<DaSkreech> weas3l: Why don't you just apt-get firefox?
<Hawkwind> weas3l: Read the README or INSTALL file
<kuzmaster> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<weas3l> Hawkwind, no, the 1.5.0.6 version
<DaSkreech> apt-get install firefox
<Hawkwind> weas3l: Why do you need 1.5.0.6 ??
<Hawkwind> weas3l: sudo apt-get install firefox will get you the version in the repos which is 1.5.0.5
<weas3l> so what is apt-get?
<lupine_85> aren't there (more) security vulnerabilities in .0.5?
<lupine_85> or is the .0.4 ?
<Hawkwind> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<weas3l> i just went to the website for firefox and downloaded the most current version...
<lupine_85> weas3l: s/apt-get/adept if you prefer
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: There's vulnerabilities in every version of firefox
<AZ_AS> what's the keyboard shortcut for switching between desktops?
<lupine_85> Hawkwind: I know, but are there actively-exploited vulns in .0.5?
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: Not that I've heard of
<lupine_85> cool
<lupine_85> must've been .0.4 then
<kuzmaster> am i supposed to get this after running kdesu kcontrol?
<kuzmaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22957
<NthDegree> somehow i doubt that
<weas3l> what does 'firefox has no installation candidate' mean?
<lupine_85> kuzmaster: it shouldn't affect kcontrol from running
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: Yes, it's quite normal.  Read this post on my forums to fix it:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<Hawkwind> weas3l: Means you don't have your sources setup correctly
<kuzmaster> k, it seems to be running normally
<NthDegree> weas31, put apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<weas3l> same error.
<weas3l> Hawkwind, how can i determine that?
<kuzmaster> weas3l, are you sure you have the repos for firefox?
<kuzmaster> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kuzmaster> i love that
<lupine_85> it's just general fluff from the install
<lupine_85> it's amazing how much junk many GUI programs put out when you run them under CLI
<lupine_85> well, I suppose they're useful for debugging and stuff ;)
<h3sp4wn> the firefox binary from mozilla.org runs alot faster (than the repository one)
<Hawkwind> The bad device errors come from having 'wacom' stuff in your xorg.conf
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Ummmm how do you come up with said information ?
<Hawkwind> I've run them both and they are no different IMO
<h3sp4wn> The mozilla binary runs exponentially faster on my system
<lupine_85> howon earth did a device that almost nobody uses end up in everyone's xorg.conf, anyway?
<kuzmaster> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLP
<kuzmaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22958
<lupine_85> h3sp4wn: to what power?
<weas3l> kuzmaster, i'm not sure... as a total linux noob i followed my windows instinct, went to getfirefox.com and downloaded the tarball from there... after confiring with the install faq, i ran the suggested command in my console, it extracted everything fine.
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: No idea
<weas3l> but thats all it left me.
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: e
<lupine_85> or do you mean that the longer you run it, the faster it gets...?
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: Do you have adept open ?
<kuzmaster> no
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: Try running it again
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: It looks like you have another instance of apt-get running or adept is open
<kuzmaster> now i get  this
<kuzmaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22958
<kuzmaster> oops
<kuzmaster> no
<kuzmaster> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep  9 18:24:45 2006
<kuzmaster> that
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: i don't mean that (scrolling is alot slower with the one from the repos but maybe it looks slightly better) - minefield from the daily builds is definately faster
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: sudo apt-get update
<kuzmaster> same
<kuzmaster> it hates me
<Hawkwind> weas3l: You really need to learn the distros package manager.
<weas3l> evidently.
<Hawkwind> weas3l: That will solve a lot of problems for you as you can easily install stuff with sudo apt-get install.  Hard to find stuff that isn't pre-packaged for the distro already
<lupine_85> !lazarus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lazarus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> :D
<weas3l> i... kinda see...
<h3sp4wn> weas3l: extract the tarball to /opt or something and then launch it with /opt/firefox/firefox
<lupine_85> how does one request /submit a package to be included, anyway?
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox and stop compiling stuff :P
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: Ask in #Ubuntu-MOTU for one thing
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: Or build it yourself and submit it
<Hawkwind> Shhhhhhhhhh, it's unclemike
<Hawkwind> :P
<lupine_85> I have packages :)
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Why ? I use binarys just ones built by the developers of firefox (and without junk like pango)
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: deb packages of lazarus ?
<lupine_85> yep
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: It's just not recommended.  Especially for a brand new user.  You can mess up the package manager if you aren't careful
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: *You* know what you're doing so you won't, but the new user risks the chances
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Impossible if you put stuff in /opt
<kuzmaster> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i hate this and this hates me
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Again, new users don't know that
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: Email me the packages and I'll put them in my repo as well if you want
<unclemike> Hawkwind: how do i add your E17 repo to kubuntu
<Hawkwind> unclemike: http://SeerOfSouls.com/ubuntu.html
<lupine_85> Hawkwind: it is compiled for gtk...
<Hawkwind> unclemike: Info is on the page just like the Mandriva stuff :P
<lupine_85> do you use lazarus at all?
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: I've never used it, no
<lupine_85> object pascal++ :D
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Have you had a chance to build E17 from the sources for the 64Bit system yet ?
<A|i3N> Hey is there any way to play MSN Zone games with Konqueror or FireFox???!?!
<Hawkwind> A|i3N: Doubtful as they require flash 8 or better
<Hawkwind> A|i3N: Linux won't have flash 9 until after the first of the year
<lupine_85> meh. nobody talking to me in ubuntu-motu. can you /msg me your email Hawkwind?
<kuzmaster> why dose this hate me?
<A|i3N> what about flash 8? hehe
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Haven't had chance (I will get it done monday or tuesday next week)
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: hawkwind AT gmail DOT com
<A|i3N> so there's not like, some crack or some kinda modification i can use to play it ..
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Kewl.  Let me know how it goes
<Hawkwind> A|i3N: Nope
* kuzmaster thinks kubutu hates him
<lupine_85> is 71MB OK? (3 .deb files)
<A|i3N> ah well guess i'll try the ie6 i have installed lol
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: The 64 bit system is not where I am currently so it cannot be done before then
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: Or you can tar them up and DCC them to me if you want
<A|i3N> although i doubt that'll work either
<kuzmaster> hey, is there any disadventages of using the 64-bit version?
<lupine_85> HAwkwind: probably best if I stick them on my server
<lupine_85> (832kbps upload)
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: Ah ok
<lupine_85> 1 second...
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: Nice!
<lupine_85> 40pcm!
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: I have 8Mb down but RR only gives us 512K up :(
<lupine_85> I'm in the UK
<lupine_85> mind you, an unmetered 8128/832kbps connection is ~80
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: Most 64bit OS's still have some issues but are getting better.  The real advantage to 64bit is if you have more than 4GB of RAM
<kuzmaster> Hawkwind, i know that, but i only have 1gb of ram
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: Personally I'd stick with the 32bit version then
<kuzmaster> Hawkwind, what about wine, i herd something about that before, being 32-bit or somtihng?
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: Wine is an app that allows you to run Windows app in
<kuzmaster> Hawkwind, well, i was gonna use the 64-bit version, but i couldnt find the cd's
<Hawkwind> s/in/in linux
<kuzmaster> Hawkwind, i know that, but i herd somone else stating out somthing like it being 32-bit or somtihng, i dont know
<lupine_85> urgh, slow wireless...
<NthDegree> 64bit is more reliable if the program is stable
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: I know nothing about Wine really since I don't use Windows at all.  It very well might be available for 32bit only
<h3sp4wn> You can use 64 bit with a 32 bit chroot and its ok
<lupine_85> 250KB/sec data transfer over the LAN
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: Though you can use 32bit apps within a 64bit install
<NthDegree> uh WINE can run on 64 bit without a chroot
<kuzmaster> i know, but.......... yeah
<lupine_85> 700KB/sec download from the internet...
<NthDegree> people are so ignorant to IA32-libs.............
<h3sp4wn> There is a wrapper for running 32bit firefox plugins on 65 bit
<Hawkwind> NthDegree: Thanks.  I have no clue about wine.  And prefer not to
<NthDegree> you can get a wine package but it is 32 bit, so you need to force dpkg to install it then fix up and lib inconsistencies with 32 bit versions being put in lib32
<NthDegree> -and
* NthDegree hates explaining dependency hell in a simpler way :p
<h3sp4wn> Can you not just compile wine for 64 bit and use 64 bit windows dll's etc if necessary ?
<lupine_85> at last! Hawkwind: http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/lazarus
<h3sp4wn> (windows xp 64 runs 32 / 64 bit at the same time)
<A|i3N> hey just so you know i just got an msn zone game with work with wine running ie6 .. wasn't as great as on windows but hey it worked hehe....
<lupine_85> they might need a bit of fixing up, dependency-wise
<lupine_85> but they work perfectly
<lupine_85> (you need all three installed to get a working build environment)
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: Grabbing them now.  Also, are they signed at all with a key ?
<lupine_85> found you :) tcp        0  27512 lupine.me.uk:www        cpe-24-167-43-76.:46776 ESTABLISHED
<lupine_85> erm, no key
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: Ok kewl
<lupine_85> (I have a gpg key, but never seem to use it)
<weas3l> thats odd... when i go to run /home/user/firefox/firefox ... it just doesnt.
<matgates> hello.
<matgates> I have a question about gtk apps...
<bender_> hmm
<lupine_85> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matgates> I have an ubuntu machine on which I installed kubuntu-desktop, and since then my gtk apps don't use the same look for the widgets (even under gnome desktop).  How come?
<pimuri> hi folks. can anybody help me? I can't hear any sound in vlc. I tried alsa, oss and standard. e.g. in xmms the sound works fine.
<bender_ku> Hmm....well this is a big contrast between XP (Kubuntu)
<ccc> bender_ku: yes
<bender_ku> Been trying to install FireFox but finding some of the dependcies is a pita...what's a good place to find them (Google's not helping much...grrr...)
<ccc> bender_ku: how are you trying to install it?
<lupine_85> *snore(
<lupine_85> night hawkwind
<plugs> how can i access another computer on my network?
<bender_ku> I went to the FireFox site and downloading the tar.gz, managed to decompress it but whenever I try and run it I get a (secs changing the exact error)
<ccc> bender_ku: open konsole (terminal) and type: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ccc> bender_ku: done
<bender_ku> That easy...?
<bender_ku> kk gonna try
<ccc> yes
<ccc> that command downloads and installs it for you
<jetpeach> does anybody here run edgy?  i'm wondering why firefox bon echo beta 2 isn't yet installing on my machine, maybe my repos are messed up?
<bender_ku> wow
<ccc> there are tens of thousands of programs available
<Hawkwind> jetpeach: Probably because edgy comes with 2.0b1
<jetpeach> k
<jetpeach> just checking
<ccc> bender_ku: you can type: apt-cache search <name>    to search for stuff
<bender_ku> That was...really easy...
<bender_ku> I take it all apps aren't that easy to install though?
<jetpeach> hawkwind: it's just that beta2 has been out for a while
<bender_ku> Ah kk
<ccc> bender_ku: or, if you prefer a GUI, use Adept (which is in the System menu)
<jetpeach> seems like it should've been in by now
<bender_ku> Well saw adept a few times but wanted to do it the longg way the first time
<bender_ku> Figure if gonna do it want to do it right the first time before using the GUI
<ccc> good thinking. and the command line way is usually faster too :)
<bender_ku> Yah, seems easy enough lol
<jetpeach> too bad adept is so buggy... none of the graphical package managers work as well as aptitude either
<bender_ku> Ah
<bender_ku> So will it always work so well finding dependencies using that sudo apt-get command?
<jetpeach> though aptitude took me a little bit to figure out well (it remembers which packages were installed because they were dependencies, versus those you actually chose to install so when you remove a program, it will remove unneeded dependencies if you want)
<Hawkwind> jetpeach: I'm running Knot2 in vmware and have firefox 2.0b1 installed and it was there when I installed it originally
<ccc> bender_ku: well yeah basically. the packages you find there automatically installed dependencies
<ccc> *install
<bender_ku> a h kk
<bender_ku> ah*
<jetpeach> hawkwind: cool, yeah i was searching through launchpad trying to figure out when/if beta2 was in, but sounds like they just haven't got it in there.  beta1 is awful for me, pretty much unusable because it crashes sooo much
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: I have all the files now.  I'll put them in my repo a bit later this evening
<elknof1> hey hi everybody
<h3sp4wn> jetpeach: I think aptitude is the best option
<jetpeach> yep aptitude rocks
<elknof1> just a question...   cipherfunk repo is working??
<jetpeach> h3sp4wn: but i do wish there was a nice graphical one that was as capable.
<h3sp4wn> jetpeach: What is wrong with the ncurses aptitude ?
<elknof1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<h3sp4wn> jetpeach: You can even play minesweeper if things are really messed up (what other package manager can you do that with)
<jetpeach> h3sp4wn: what is ncurses?
<h3sp4wn> jetpeach: if you run sudo aptitude - its the text based gui you get
<jetpeach> h3sp4wn: if it's just what i know as aptitude, i'm fine with it, but for most people i think they would really like something prettier.  and sometiems i would to.  but i just want whatever that something is to be just as capable
<bender_ku> Another question...what's the default path that programs usually get installed too...?
<NthDegree> ncurses is what is used for make menuconfig as an example
<h3sp4wn> I would always prefer faster or works better over pretty (when it comes to computer programs anyway)
<elknof1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22960 if someone can help me, i've already added the keys, but it throws me that... i need to install w32codecs
<ccc> bender_ku: usually /usr/bin
<bender_ku> ah kk thx (thought it was somewhere around there lol)
<jetpeach> i see, ncurses is ok, i can handle it but i love the qt interface and would really like to see a good package manager for it, or major major improvements to adapt.  i don't always remember all the keystrokes in aptitude, and hitting ctnl-t and going through the menus can be tedious....
<jetpeach> h3sp4wn: i don't think qt interfaces need to slow anything down, or at least not noticably.  but yes, generally my sentiments are the same.  i just wish all the time people spent developing gnome apps would be spent on kde ones.  i think gtk+ is sooo ugly
<bary> i need a good html editor ..any1?
* Mortice resists urge to say "vim"
<Mortice> !quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 2295 kB, installed size 5600 kB
<bender_ku> brb
<bary> i need a player and some codecs to see a movie? can you recomand me something?
<Mortice> bary: what kind of movie?
<bary> mortice: a avi
<Mortice> bary: heh. ok. you probably need the w32codecs.
<Mortice> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_bender_> That's so odd...when adding a file to the...menu (start menu or whatever it's called in KDE) didn't have to give the direct path to the program only the usr/bin folder
<karanga> Is there anyway to automatically add all synaptic items with the ubuntu icon?
<gnomefreak> karanga: nope not that i have ever seen
<karanga> OK, thanks anyway :o)
<seth> karanga, if you really want to (I don't recommend)
<seth> click the icon column to sort by ubuntu icon
<seth> then click the first one
<seth> scroll down to the end
<LeeJunFan> Time to try edgy out in a vm - I want to see how kde4 is doing :)
<seth> hold Shift key
<seth> click the last one
<seth> then mark all for installation
<seth> that's a couple thousand though karanga... probably more stuff than you want :P
<h3sp4wn> LeeJunFan: I don't think there are any visible changes (its just kde 3.5.4 compiled with qt4 if I am reading it right)
<karanga> seth: thanks for that, think I will heed your warning :O)
<LeeJunFan> h3sp4wn: I've been wondering - I saw some screenies a while back that made it look pretty nice, but any recent screens I've seen looked the same as 3.5.4
<h3sp4wn> LeeJunFan: I think the other screenies were just artist concept designs
<LeeJunFan> h3sp4wn: well, I hope they juice it up some.
<bary> can nay1 help me on privat to install some codecs?
<Hawkwind> bary: Just ask your question here and someone will help you
<bary> i wanna see movies
<Hawkwind> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> bary: Read those pages.  It will help you get things installed to view movies of most any kind
<bary> Hawkwind: its my first day on linux so i think it will be a little bit hard
<Tom-_-> shit, what can u do when ur underage and run out of cigarettes....?
<gnomefreak> bary: not really iirc they give you the commands/packages to look for
<LeeJunFan> Tom-_-: stop.
<LeeJunFan> quit
<Tom-_-> i cant
<Tom-_-> they taste so goood
<gnomefreak> Tom-_-: please join #kubuntu-offtopic and ask them
<Hawkwind> bary: You think it's too hard to read and copy/paste the commands that it tells you ?
<Hawkwind> Tom-_-: Please watch the language
<Tom-_-> i cant
<junkphreak> hey hawkwind :}
<Tom-_-> i spoke english
<Hawkwind> Tom-_-: You can't what ?
<Hawkwind> junkphreak: Hey there
<Hawkwind> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tom-_-> how can i watch what language i speak?
<gnomefreak> !language
<LeeJunFan> bary: everything worth doing takes effort. :)
<gnomefreak> eh
<Hawkwind> Tom-_-: No need for the cussing
<Tom-_-> i dont get it
<Tom-_-> oh
<gnomefreak> Tom-_-: dont push your luck
<Tom-_-> why didnt u say so
<Hawkwind> Tom-_-: I did
<karanga> Assuming I have installed a second hdd formatted it and mounted it. Can I move (any) (some) or (none) of the original folders setup in the installation?
<junkphreak> he did
<Hawkwind> Hence the....watch your language
<Tom-_-> no u said watch my language
<bary> guys your right and i really like to learn tnx for your help
<Tom-_-> you never said not to cuss
<Tom-_-> huge diffrence
<Hawkwind> Tom-_-: You know what that means, please don't argue or press your luck
<seth> karanga: you may edit /etc/fstab and move the mountpoints for things like /boot or /etc
<Tom-_-> no i dont
<junkphreak> its pretty normal not to cus in any public irc server :}
<gnomefreak> Tom-_-: join #kubuntu-offtopic this has gone way off topic
<seth> hawkwind, english is not his first language, give him a break, he didn't understand the idiom "watch your language"
<LeeJunFan> Okay, point taken - lets not fill up my HD with logfiles about not cussing :p
<karanga> seth: thanks again
<seth> cheers karanga
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: you have gmail?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Yeppers
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: try to get into it please
<Tom-_-> see seth uunderstand
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I was just using it about 2 minutes ago
<gnomefreak> ack
<gnomefreak> ty
<Hawkwind> No problem
<seth> karanga: you may find this useful... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoveMountpointHowto
<karanga> seth: thanks - how does Ubuntu afford to send out Ubuntu CD for free by the way? It must cost them a fortune.
<seth> karanga, Mark Shuttleworth foots the bill-- the CDs aren't actually that expensive, it's the shipping :)
<h3sp4wn> The amount of the cost of the cd's is nothing compared to the amount of work done by debian (which he effectively gets for free)
<karanga> Well I'm more than taken with Ubuntu and especially the support which you get left right and centre. So glad I formatted XP for this.
<karanga> Still it's a very nice touch - M$ could take a leaf out of the installation process, way ahead of M$ in my opinion
<balonio> I have a noob question regarding gcc 4.0
<pierreth> Is it possible to switch the Cancel and OK button in KDE?
<nagyv> I would like to repartition an usb connected external hdd, but qtparted always says: "Critical error during ped_disk_new". What does it mean?
<balonio> I'm trying to compile a basic :hello world program, and Im getting errors
<shadowr3d> Thats great balonio
<karanga> Does anyone know if there is there a shortcut keystroke to switch workspaces?
<shadowr3d>  alt-tab
<shadowr3d> try it
<karanga> shadowr3d: that just seems to switch between apps
<shadowr3d> Karanga its alt-tab
<shadowr3d> o
<_bender_> How would I uninstall a program (using FireFox as example appy since managed to get it installed...so why not try uninstalling it now)
<balonio> do a google search for keybaord shortcuts kde... that's how I found them
<karanga> ok ta
<nagyv> karanga: you can set your own (and find out the actual ones under system settings.
<nagyv> I would like to repartition an usb connected external hdd, but qtparted always says: "Critical error during ped_disk_new". What does it mean?
<karanga> hehe polite way of saying rtfm lol
<nagyv> _bender_: how did you installed it? via adept?
<nagyv> _bender_: if it's a normal debian package (.deb extension) then you can uninstall it with adept
<shadowr3d> Anyone know what katapult is?
<_bender_> I installed it via sudo apt-get install firefox
<nagyv> shadowr3d: yeah, it's a cool app! :)
<Hawkwind> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<shadowr3d> ok
<shadowr3d> thanks
<balonio> Its ctrl+alt+"arrow key"
<seth> karanga, you can set one up in SystemSettings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard shortcuts > "Walk Through Desktops"
<nagyv> _bender_: use adept to uninstall it (and also to install packages if you don't know their names
<_bender_> Ah kk, but is there a long way to do the uninstall (if Adept ever doesn't work...unless it always does then nm)
<balonio> Anyone have experience with GCC4.0?
<nagyv> apt-get remove packagename
<nagyv> _bender_:
<shadowr3d> WOW OMG THAT IS SO COOL I NEVER KNEW THAT thanks ubotu now i know what katapult is
<_bender_> ah kk
<nagyv> I would like to repartition an usb connected external hdd, but qtparted always says: "Critical error during ped_disk_new". What does it mean?
<_bender_> Seems alot easier than I remember...since thought uninstalling/installing apps was nightmarish on Linux
<seth> _bender_, nope... package management is beautiful
<shadowr3d> nagyu
<nagyv> _bender_: I think it's just an urban legend :)
<seth> _bender_, just don't try to compile and install apps yourself unless you know what you're doing... you'll most likely never get them uninstalled :)
<shadowr3d> if noboby answers you its because they dont know or dont want to help you
<_bender_> lol ah well that's what I have irc for :D
<_bender_> and yah..probably an urban legend...but the last time tried Linux (Slax...wee...) it didn't go quite as well
<seth> shadowr3d, that is why he is continuing to ask, in case someone new has come in who knows the answer (or returned from afk)
<shadowr3d> what else is cool on kubuntu besides the games and wine and katapult and amarok
<shadowr3d> ok
<balonio> um, yeah.... plus I'm tying to regiter so I can private msg
<balonio> REGISTER
<nagyv> how could I repartition a drive?
<serishema> hi kubuntu newbie here looking for help
<_bender_> Aren't we all :o
<seth> nagyv, destructively or non?
<shadowr3d> rezise it and pick how many gigs you want it to have
<nagyv> seth: non
<serishema> everything worked fine until i tried to set up dual monitors
<serishema> at which point X will only work in recovery mode
<serishema> i tried editing my /etc/X11/Xorg.conf by hand as i would in freebsd
<nagyv> shadowr3d: which program?
<serishema> but that didn't work the X configuration seems to be stored somewhere else
<Telroth_Plushie|> nagyv, have you googled on that error?
<seth> nagyv, I'd try gparted... it has always given me better results than qtparted
<shadowr3d> what do you mean
<Telroth_Plushie|> just copy the error message into google and search, best way to find answers
<shadowr3d> oh yeah
<seth> nagyv, make sure your disk is unmounted before attempting
<Telroth_Plushie|> 99.9% chance you aren't the only one having problems and someone else has posted about it
<nagyv> Telroth_Plushie|: thx
<Telroth_Plushie|> 80% chance someone replied to him with how to fix it ;)
<Telroth_Plushie|> *then
<shadowr3d> does someone know any cool apps on kubuntu besides wine amarok and katapult?
<balonio> its something  basic.... cant find stdio.h
<serishema> if you are into programming try out sun studio
<shadowr3d> whats that
<serishema> it's the reason i'm switching it's better than visual studio
<balonio> very frustrating
<serishema> sun's C/C++ and java development tools
<shadowr3d> any other kool apps get it k-ool because of kde always has k
<balonio> how do you tell gcc where the libraries are? I thought that is what #include <"library"> is for... is syntax wrong?
<h3sp4wn> balonio: Install the libc headers
<h3sp4wn> libc6-dev
<balonio> how do I tell if they are installed?
<balonio> aren't they there by default?
<balonio> I'm gonna check apt get right now......
<shadowr3d> does someone know any cool apps on kubuntu besides wine amarok and katapult?
<Strider> Anyone care to help out a complete linux newbie?
<shadowr3d> sure
<_bender_> Hmm...trying to setup the workgroup from my XP machines with Kubuntu, but when: Internet & Network /// Sharing /// it's got a big red outline around the greyed out features (even after entering in the admin password...)
<Strider> I do I log into the admin account for I can have write access to some of the system files?
<shadowr3d> ?
<balonio> thanks shadowr3d, they wern't installed....
<shadowr3d> what do you mean balonio
<Strider> I'm trying to edit the etc/apt/sources.list file, but I don't have write access. I want to know how I can get write access for I can edit that file :).
<Hawkwind> Strider: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> Strider: Replace kwrite with your favorite GUI editor of choice
<Strider> Okay, thank you.
<shadowr3d> balonio:what do you mean??????
<serishema> I can't find anything on the net
<serishema> looks like i have no option but to reinstall
<balonio> Shadowr3d, that was it! thanks man... Now it's off to geek heaven for a while
<nagyv> hm, I have a 120Gb hdd, with the first 24Gbs free. qtparted gives up an error message, and gparted shows the whole thing as unallocated. Any ideas to resize the second partition to get the whole hdd?
<shadowr3d> what do you mean balonio;
<Karanga> is there a webpage that points you to the 'best' linux apps for certain apps? e.g. amarok highly recommended as a media player ?
<balonio> Your solution, I didn't have the libraries installed... I just did and my program compiles
<nagyv> Karanga: I have found such a page once, but don't remember. I think there was a windows equivalent too. Hope this will help to google!
<balonio> It is such a basic program so I knew it was something simple
<seth> Karanga, one second
<shadowr3d> i wasnt the one who helped you balonio sorry
<Karanga> I see the light at the end of the tunnel :o)
<shadowr3d> i cant take credit for someone elses work
<balonio> Sorry, man Helspawn, wron 733t name... lol!!!!!!!!
<balonio> well shit, then TIA!
<balonio> Did you get that Hellspawn?
<balonio> I'm still laughing
<shadowr3d> lol
<balonio> The messages, captain, they are coming fast and furious...
<seth> Karanga, http://www.in.redhat.com/AppComparisonList.php3 is one
<Karanga> seth: thanks once again! do you come in a pocket booklet version :o)
<seth> :P
<Karanga> Do I need to uninstall Konqueror to stop it taking hold of every web link?
<Karanga> seth: thanks for that link - just what I was looking for! alot is obvious but so many others I will have to try later.
<plugs> does anyone know a good program for mounting .iso's?
<seth> Karanga, SystemSettings > KDE Components > Web Browser
<seth> Karanga, make sure you install Firefox via Adept, and not by downloading it manually
<angasule> to download the sources of a package I should search for packagename-source , right?
<angasule> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Karanga> seth: stupid Q but are you running ubuntu? I know I am in Kubntu but i thought the version were just for different user types and not distro's. Donning my flame suit as we speak hehe
<angasule> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<seth> Karanga, I run Kubuntu on both machines... edgy on my dev box and dapper on this one
<seth> angasule, to get source you should run "apt-get source packagename"
<angasule> seth: thanks :)
<seth> angasule, you will need package dpkg-dev first :)
<unclemike> ? how do i detect sound card
<dero> can someone help me?
<seth> dero, just ask... don't ask to ask ;)
<dero> lol
<dero> i'm trying to get wine to work with my cd rom drive
<dero> the problem is there is no config file
<Karanga> seth: just googled the difference - so there is nothing different under the skin just startx visuals ( although you seem to champion k*)
<dero> so i can't add drives
<Karanga> Anyone have screenshot site of Kubuntu and Ubuntu? (*goes red^* I thought K*ubuntu was used for education for some strange reason). I will be in the corner hiding!
<seth> Karanga, the thing with Linux is that you run a "window manager" on top of linux itself
<deeo> Karanga: edubuntu?
<seth> Linux is WM-agnostic, unlike Windows, where the window manager *is* the OS
<dero> BAHHHH !!!!! I WANT WINE TO WORK!
<seth> Karanga, OSDir has the best screenshots
<seth> dero, your best bet is winehq
<dero> i been there for hours
<seth> :(
<deeo> dero, you don't need a config file.
<shadowr3d> anyone know how to get a aud and an ogg sound to play on amarok
<dero> they say edit the config file when i isntalled wine with adept it didn't come with one
<deeo> ln -s /dev/cdrom "~/.wine/dos_devices/c:"
<deeo> that's the old method, and it still works
<_bender__> brb
<deeo> but now those devices are just referenced by symlink in that directory
<Karanga> deeo: that would make a lot of sense but make me out to be a real retart lol - OK i give in i messed up! - I am slowly -- very slowly getting to grips with *ux. Thanks Seth and  deeo I get it a little more now
<deeo> actually you probably want f: instead of c:
<shadowr3d> anyone know how to get a aud and an ogg sound to play on amarok
<dero> ok i'm trying to run Red alert 2 when i open autorun it asks me for a cd also when i open set.exe
<dero> setup*
<dero> i think i give up and gona load windows again :(
<deeo> good plan.
<dero> deeo cleary you can help me, will you?
<Karanga> What's the best primer exam to take in Ubuntu?
<shadowr3d> try going to wine website and see what works under wine in the reviews
<deeo> if you have win32, i suggest you use that.
<dero> i'd much rather use this though
<deeo> okay, then i'd suggest asking the wine pros in #winehq
<shadowr3d> like i said look at the what works in red alert 2 ine the wine web
<shadowr3d> yeah
<shadowr3d> or try what i said
<shadowr3d> anyone know how to get a aud and an ogg sound to play on amarok
<seth> ogg should play by default
<dero> is there a gui for wine, with fadora the wine come with a gui and its easy just to add a cd rom drive can i download one somewhere?
<unclemike> ? what command do i use to detect sound card
<shadowr3d> what about aud?
<Hawkwind> dero: Have you talked to the guys in #WineHQ ?
<Hawkwind> dero: Those guys are truly the experts and could help you the best
<plugs> shadowr3d have you tried sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<shadowr3d> try #winehq
<Hawkwind> unclemike: Look in systemsettings
<dero> i don't want to wait days for a reply
<shadowr3d> no i havent ill try
<deeo> dero
<Hawkwind> dero: Linux is about patience
<deeo> would you ask in #microsoft about photoshop
<Hawkwind> dero: Without, you won't get far
<deeo> no, so please don't expect too much in #kubuntu about wine :)
<Hawkwind> dero: Also, try looking at their website, winehq.org or .com whatever it is
<dero> i have patience no one replyed when i aked on ubuntu forums to get my winmodem to work
<Hawkwind> dero: Have you searched google, and other forums ?
<dero> yes
<Hawkwind> dero: There are tons of docs out there.  You just have to put forth the effort to read
<dero> i searched for 2 hours and gave up so i came here now u's are sauing me to search more, bit harsh i think.
<Hawkwind> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Hawkwind> Read that page there
<plugs> in windows i can mount an iso to a virtual drive, can this be done in linux?
<shadowr3d> Reading package lists... Done
<shadowr3d> Building dependency tree... Done
<shadowr3d> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<shadowr3d> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<shadowr3d> is only available from another source
<shadowr3d> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<Hawkwind> dero: Linux is all about reading when you can't find someone that knows the answer
<Hawkwind> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<shadowr3d> thats what it said
<Hawkwind> shadowr3d: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<shadowr3d> sorry
<deeo> plugs: easily.  sudo mount /path/to/isofile.iso /media/cdrom0 -o loop
<dero> when i find a doc it says add bah  bah bah to config file when i got wine from adept it didn't come with a config file
<shadowr3d> im sorry about that everyone
<shadowr3d> please accept my apologies
<deeo> plugs: does that help at all?
<plugs> deeo about the /media/cdrom0 part
<plugs> i already have something there i think
<deeo> no problem
<plugs> i'll just try it
<deeo> that piece can be any directory you want to mount to
<deeo> you can put it in your home directory if you prefer
<plugs> i see
<deeo> mkdir LoopbackDisc
<deeo> for example
<shadowr3d> plugs:thats what it said when i did sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<dero> "<Hawkwind> dero: Linux is all about reading when you can't find someone that knows the answer" i tryed reading, deeo knowns the answer, he won't tell me.
<plugs> shadowr3d i'm not sure what to do, sorry
<shadowr3d> oh thatsok
<eaglehawk> anybody... is socks support built-in in the kubuntu or we need to install any software
<deeo> eaglehawk: socks is sort-of program-centric, but KDE has a unified socks proxy setup, yes.
<Hawkwind> dero: Then that's why you really need to talk to the guys who make the program.  They can help you the best
<dero> pffft
<deeo> dero, pay me <3
<dero> i would help you guys if you need help
<dero> bye
<deeo> i hate spending my time on a lazy person.
<eaglehawk> but when i click test...is says socks not loaded
<dero> how am i lazy i cleary avioding asking people by searching the net and u can help me but can't
<deeo> eaglehawk: well socks is sorta touchy that way, let me take a look.
<shadowr3d>  does anyone else know how to get a aud and an ogg sound to play on amarok?
<plugs> deeo it looks like it worked, but it looks like it's just two folders. how can i treat it as a real dvd drive?
<deeo> dero: because i got that answer for you by googling it.
<shadowr3d> o wait ill ask amarok no duh
<deeo> dero: i really have no idea.
<dero> what did you search
<deeo> plugs: it is real, in what context do you need 'real'?
<eaglehawk> sorry deeo didnot get you
<deeo> dero: http://eliduc.berlios.de/index.php/StarCraft_Linux
<dero> thank you
<Hawkwind> dero: We gave you URL's to read and follow.  Why can you not follow them ?
<plugs> deeo it's a movie i made an iso of so how could i treat it as a dvd?
<Hawkwind> dero: If I used the app or knew about it, I'd tell you what to do. But I've never once used wine for anything
<deeo> plugs: ah, you don't even really need to mount it in that case.
<plugs> well i tried just clicking it but it opened in k3b and kaffeine didnt play it
<deeo> a video DVD becomes VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS i believe, if you want to play it, just use your fave media player and hit 'play disc'
<plugs> deeo, play disc then pick the iso?
<deeo> Open DVD didn't play?
<deeo> was there an error?
<plugs> i dont know if i tried ._. i'll try right now
<plugs> i added it to the playlist
<deeo> well, a DVD has its own playlist internally
<plugs> right that makes sense now
<deeo> so, for SOCKS you need to have a socks library at least
<plugs> i clicked open dvd and got "The source can't be read."
<deeo> i suggest dante
<eaglehawk> where to get it man
<deeo> plugs: is this a commercial DVD?
<deeo> eaglehawk: adept
<plugs> yeah
<dero> ok the link you just send me is about the config file the command winecfg kubuntu wine didn't come with this file, what did you search about the symlinks
<deeo> plugs: in that case, it's probably encrypted
<Hawkwind> dero: What config file is it wanting/needing ?
<plugs> well i think it was just looking in /dev/dvd
<deeo> and that isn't where the dvd device is?
<Hawkwind> dero: First off...did you run the 'winecfg' command ?
<dero> ./wine/config <-- should be there, its not. didn't coem with it, i can't add cd rom drive
<Hawkwind> dero: It seems that that command is what creates the config file possibly
<deeo> dero, that file is OLD and NOT USED ANYMORE
<dero> ok
<deeo> ln -s /dev/dvd ~/.wine/dos_devices/e:
<deeo> do that
<deeo> just that
<deeo> try again
<dero> ok
<deeo> and please, stop nagging.
<Hawkwind> deeo: Ahhhh, so you know about wine.  Good good :P
<deeo> that's the answer, you have the wrong problem if it doesn't work.
<deeo> Hawkwind: no, i just googled FOR that guy.
<deeo> i'm reading it off a spanish wine page about starcraft
<Hawkwind> deeo: Shoot me the URL you found please
<Hawkwind> Ohhhh
<Hawkwind> I don't speak spanish, so nevermind
<Hawkwind> Hah
<deeo> me either.
<deeo> i speak unix commands
<Hawkwind> Hmmmm, surely winehq.org has the commands
<Hawkwind> deeo: Unixnese :P
<deeo> they're all over the place :/
<deeo> eaglehawk: just search for 'dante'
<_bender__> When using Adept does it remove all the dependencies that the program installed or does it leave those behind?
<jarrster> i'm having problems playing mp3s
<deeo> i've never used it before, so as far as setting that up goes, i can't help you.
<jarrster> any help?
<deeo> jarrster: you probably want akode
<Hawkwind> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> jarrster: Have you read those pages there yet ?
<Hawkwind> jarrster: By default, Kubuntu doesn't have mp3 playback support
<jarrster> not yet
<jarrster> thanks
<Hawkwind> jarrster: So you have to install a few things, which the RestrictedFormats page describes
<jarrster> alright cool, i should be able to figure that out
<deeo> plugs, any luck?
<jarrster> i also am having a problem with mounting my maxtor onetouch external
<plugs> deeo i pm'ed you that i couldnt find package decss
<deeo> plugs: ah, you need to have universe and/or multiverse repositories in your adept source
<plugs> i'm pretty shure i do though
<plugs> i have my sources.list right here and i just did apt-get update
<deeo> hm, not sure then.
<plugs> "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse"
<deeo> maybe i have the name wrong
<plugs> i think that might be it
<deeo> libdvdread/libdvdcss.
<angasule> why is automake 1.4 installed, and not a newer version? I tried to compile a KDE app and it says KDE requires automake 1.6 or higher
<deeo> one of those, actually.
<deeo> angasule: no reason, install automake1.9 if you'd like.
<angasule> deeo: ok, thanks
<plugs> deeo "libdvdcss2 is already the newest version."
<plugs> X| lol
<deeo> plugs: well thats good
<plugs> hmmmm
<jarrster> hey hawkwind, some of the files i need to download aren't available on the adept manager
<deeo> jarrster: did you setup your repositories?
<Hawkwind> jarrster: Have you setup all your repos like multiverse, universe ?
<Hawkwind> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jarrster> i will now, thanks guys
<deeo> y'know i should probably be working.
<deeo> cheerio all
<plugs> deeo it's somewhat working
<plugs> i got it playing in MPlayer
<plugs> but it's freaking out a bit
<deeo> cool, try xine then i suppose
<eaglehawk> anybody how know how to make pen work on tabletpc
<deeo> are you playing it with: mplayer dvd://
<deeo> eaglehawk: i'd do it via the event interface, but i'm crazy like that.
<plugs> i don't know what i'm doing
<plugs> i'll try xine
<_bender__> hmm kk will admit falling for Kubuntu
<_bender__> The urban legends of hell and fire and all that were false :o
<DaSkreech> _bender__: The KK<3K ?
<_bender__> lol <3 for the K
<eaglehawk> anybody how to access microsoft windows share in kubuntu
<_bender__> I've been wondering that too
<_bender__> Gaining access to the rest of the network would be good :p
<Hawkwind> eaglehawk: You can use samba
<h3sp4wn> smbmount
<_bender__> Samba come with Kubuntu or?
<Hawkwind> You can install it
<_bender__> Ah kk, shoudl be easy enough
<Hawkwind> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<eaglehawk> but do I need some configuration to make my share accessable to network
<Hawkwind> Good how-to there
<_bender__> Ah thx :D
<DaSkreech> _bender__: Try typing smb:/ in konqueror
<_bender__> hmm kk
<deeo> it's such a bummer that Mono is part of Gnome...
<_bender__> Ah didn't come up with anything
<bioticpro> whats a good program to make animated gifs from mpg/avi clips?
<deeo> ffmpeg, mplayer, sorta
<deeo> see, first you split it into a bunch of Targas, or GIFs
<Darius[TEA] > morning
<deeo> then recombine them all into a gif using... *calls upon the powers of Captain Planet to remember, light shafts beaming from his fingertips*
<deeo> damn, can't remember.  but there's a little project for doing just that, somewhere.  gifcombine or something.
<deeo> g'mourning
<omostr> good night
<jarrster> what does it mean if under install i get a "break" message when using adept
<jarrster> ??
<tyler_d> my movies are all lagging?
<h3sp4wn> deeo: Know of any distro's who don't include mono (on principle ?)
<jarrster> hey hawkwind, i keep getting a "break" message when I try to download some of the files
<_bender__> Looking at the Samba download site and not see'ing Ubuntu listed..this mean am gonna have to use source or is there another "package" type that Ubuntu can open?
<bioticpro> deeo: thx
<Hawkwind> jarrster: Can you put into http://pastebin.ulteo.us your error messages ?
<InteliWasp> can someone help my figure out why i can't use the GUI?
<DaSkreech> InteliWasp: You need a mouse
<Hawkwind> InteliWasp: What do you mean by GUI....GUI of what exactly ?
<InteliWasp> ... let me rephrase that....
<InteliWasp> i just updated some pakages in adept, and after rebooting my monitor sudenly turnes off...
<InteliWasp> *during the boot proccess
<Hawkwind> InteliWasp: What all got upgraded, and are you using any compiz/xgl stuff ?
<nick_> what program is the most popular for configuring and maintaining wireless profiles?
<jarrster> what language is the code?
<Hawkwind> jarrster: Select none as it's plain text
<Hawkwind> nick_: kwifimanager ?
<marte> hello, can i talk with any hacker here?
<nick_> well i just installed that, but i also installed wifi-radar
<InteliWasp> Hawkwind: i'm not shure what i updated since there were 140 some odd pakages that were updated (ie: i walked away...) but this is all stock
<Hawkwind> marte: What do you mean by 'hacker'
<DaSkreech> marte: Sure just abbable away
<nick_> and i was wondering which worked the best...there are so many programs
<DaSkreech> babble even
<Hawkwind> nick_: I can't answer that since I don't use wireless.  But I'd suggest trying them all and see what you like best
<nick_> Hawkwind: ok thanks
<Hawkwind> InteliWasp: Hmmm, maybe you got a bad xorg update ?
<angasule> hmm, automake points to automake-1.4, is it safe to make it point to automake-1.9? as I don't see how to tell kdevelop to use automake-1.9 directly
<Hawkwind> angasule: You could remove automake-1.4 if you wanted to
<InteliWasp> Hawkwind: i wonder if the video card is putting out a signal that is too high for the crapy monitor i have...
<Hawkwind> InteliWasp: Did you change monitors ?
<InteliWasp> nope
<angasule> thanks, Hawkwind, will do
<Darius[TEA] > so, I'm trying to port some code to linux and I have kubuntu installed in vmware..
<marte> sorry
<Darius[TEA] > can anyone suggest why the #include's mention in various man pages don't appear to be correct?
<InteliWasp> Hawkwind: is there a way to redetect the hardware and rewrite the configs?
<Hawkwind> InteliWasp: You could run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nagyv> how can I delete ALL the files from a disk? (somthing like format c)
<InteliWasp> Hawkwind: if i run that as root, will it effect the user's configs as well?
<Hawkwind> InteliWasp: That will reset your xorg.conf file for you
<shadowhywind> does anyone have any experence with wireless and ipw2200 ?
<InteliWasp> Hawkwind: how do i send irissi to the background...
<InteliWasp> Hawkwind: nevermind... i'll just leave and come back
<deeo> Darius[TEA] : such as which?
<soulrider> hey everyone =)
<osiris> how do i enable playback for realplayer in firefox with kubuntu
<shadowhywind> any body have any tips for ipw2200 wireless driver?
<Hawkwind> shadowhywind: Not I since I don't use wireless in Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> !ipw2200
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw2200 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadowhywind> thanks
<shadowhywind> heres another question, how about the broadcom bcwm4311 driver and ndiswrapper?
<shadowhywind> i had it working yesterday, reinstalled kubuntu used the same drivers and now it don't work
<deeo> is your wifi light on?
<deeo> (laptop?)
<shadowhywind> yes laptop, ndiswrapper is givving off erros
<deeo> which errors
<shadowhywind> should i spam paste them here?
<deeo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<shadowhywind> k the link is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22974
<deeo> but you installed a driver for it?
<shadowhywind> yes, ndiswrapper shows the driver and hardware present
<deeo> well, make sure your wifi button is on, if you have one.
<shadowhywind> it is on
<deeo> i'd also lookup specific model details on that laptop, pertaining to wifi
<shadowhywind> well thats the thing, there isn't much info *kind of a new laptop* but i don't understand why the driver wouldn't work seinse it worked in a previous install
<jaytee> wow! this chat room is pretty full
<DaSkreech> jaytee: Ssshhhhh You'll wake them
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I'm one of those who was awakened :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Good morning!
<Jucato> good um...
* Jucato checks clock
<Jucato> yep morning :)
<junkphreak> some one having wifi issues ?
<Hawkwind> Hah
<junkphreak> sorry i was eating
* Jucato wonders who junkphreak was eating...
<shadowhywind> yes i am
<junkphreak> lol
<shadowhywind> hehe
<junkphreak> so what kind of laptop ?
<shadowhywind> a) hp dv6040 and b) a dell 6000
<shadowhywind> hp ) driver don't work in reinstall dell can't get ipw2200 to work, hehe
<junkphreak> whats your wireless card ?
<junkphreak> broadcom 4311 ?
<shadowhywind> yup
<shadowhywind> i downloaded the driver from the dell package
<junkphreak> ok hav you used the fwcutter
<shadowhywind> i am useing ndiswrapper
<junkphreak> right
<shadowhywind> so no i ahven't used fwcutter
<junkphreak> let me find the info might have to pop on my work laptop
<junkphreak> found some good help sites got me going
<shadowhywind> oh?
<junkphreak> will need to email them to my self and will pm you
<junkphreak> also if i had timr need to make a howto and my script for init.d and rc.d to work on boot
<junkphreak> got tired of opening the kwifimanager and hitting connect
<shadowhywind> see what i allways did was had a shell wpa line to get mine workin
<junkphreak> so you using wpa ?
<shadowhywind> yah
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !KPlayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KPlayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !K Player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about K Player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadowhywind> i had everything working, but then i reinstalled and now can't get anything working
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Hmmmmm
<Jucato> !kmplayer > CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Jucato:  that the same thing as KPlayer?
<Jucato> I think so, not exactly sure though. but that's the only "K"+"player" that we have in the repositories, AFAIK
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Hmmm  ok
<junkphreak> whats your email address
<junkphreak> shadowwhywind
<shadowhywind> not going to sell it for spam are you *snickers*
<junkphreak> lol
<junkphreak> no pm me
<shadowhywind> *don't know how to do that in konversation
<Jucato> shadowhywind: just click on his name, and if you're nick is registered, you'll be able to send a PM
<shadowhywind> that worked.. hehe
<shadowhywind> did you get that message junkphreak?
<RawSewage> where are fonts located
<shadowhywind> .font in your home dir
<RawSewage> ty
<Jucato> RawSewage: try typing in "fonts:/" in Konqueror
<Jucato> but that's just a kio slave. but very useful for drag and drop...
<junkphreak> npe
<shadowhywind> try to send me a pm and see if that works
<shadowhywind> you know, i don't really care that much, use daritha@gmail.com
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !WMV
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<junkphreak> shadowwhywind http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22975
<junkphreak> lol now :p
<junkphreak> ok ?
* Jucato takes a peek at that link...
<RawSewage> Ok, I have an anime video file, that has English and Japanese audio tracks.  What would I use to set the default audio to Japanese
<junkphreak> ok brb
<shadowhywind> ok looks like the first link does the bcm43xx driver *which doesn't work* so going to look at second link
<junkphreak> i had to blacklist my kernel driver
<shadowhywind> i wonder if thats what is causeing all my problems
<junkphreak> # get rid of the default kernel drivers
<shadowhywind> i ahven't done that
<junkphreak> blacklist bcm43xx
<shadowhywind> but at the same time its not loaded
<junkphreak> #/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<deeo> ah right.
<deeo> forgot about that issue
<junkphreak> :}
<deeo> 0000:03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<_bender__> What kernel is Ubuntu related to (package wise...)
<shadowhywind> thank you junkphreak, i am going to reboot and see what happens
<junkphreak> i made a simple script too to help with boot up to getonline
<junkphreak> if you want it
<Jucato> _bender__: Dapper has 2.6.15, Edgy has 2.6.17. Is that what you mean?
<Hawkwind> _bender__: Dapper comes with 2.6.15-23 if that's what you are asking
<shadowhywind> let me see if this helps, and i will see first ok?
<shadowhywind> i shall be back
<junkphreak> ok
<_bender__> I'm not even sure what Dapper is yet...
<Hawkwind> _bender__: Dapper is Kubuntu 6.06 which was released on June 1st, 2006
<Hawkwind> _bender__: It's the latest stable version of the OS
<junkphreak> love this #update-rc.d to incert the script for my wifi :}
<_bender__> Ah kk, that's the one I downloaded I believe, but kk if it comes with it even better (saves me time from installing it)
<_bender__> On a completly unrelated topic...gottay say this room=god send for using Kubuntu this time...with Slax all I had was Google
<Jucato> Dapper Drake is the codename for Kubuntu 6.06 (and 6.06.1) LTS (Long Term Support)
<_bender__> Ah that's what the LTS means
<Jucato> _bender__: there are also other resources you could use like the forums, or the mailing lists. be sure to check out the wiki and online docs as they provide invaluable information :)
<pterandon> hello.
<pterandon> I need to know how to make a symbolic link
<_bender__> Yah, got both up as we speak too lol, but reallyyy like real time answers :)
<junkphreak> ln -s
<junkphreak> what you ned to link ?
<pterandon> http://www.blender.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=55830#55830
<Jucato> oooo blendah! :)
<Hawkwind> pterandon: ln -s /old/path /new/path
<pterandon> Look at "Linny's" advice.    To make blender work on kubuntu, you gott a do that.
<shadowhywind> so guess what that didn't work
<pterandon> no, I just didn't know to do that.
<junkphreak> lol hawkwind your to fast
<junkphreak> i was reading darnit
<Jucato> pterandon: so you're experiencing this kind of problem, using ATI?
<Hawkwind> junkphreak: No need to read, I'm experienced :P
<pterandon> Well, I get crashes like they describe.  But I'm too dense even to figure out what directories they ln -s'ed.
<junkphreak> no i was reading the link :p
<Jucato> pterandon: but you are using ATI? (since the "fix" seems to apply only to ATI)
<junkphreak> he posted
<shadowhywind> so any other ideas junkphreak
<Jucato> actually it's more than just making a symlink, but actually correcting a broken link...
<junkphreak> well whats all been done
<pterandon> sorry, can someone keystroke it out for me?
<Hawkwind> pterandon: What kind of video card do you have ?
<pterandon> umm, dunno.
<Jucato> pterandon: err... that's gonna be a problem...
<Jucato> coz Linny's "fix" is meant for ATI video card users
<Hawkwind> pterandon: Do you have Nvidia, ATI or onboard ?
<pterandon> I wouldda guessed nvidia. is there a quick way to check?
<Jucato> AFAIK, Nvidia doesn't have a /usr/lib/nvidia/lib directory, everything stops at /usr/lib/nvidia...
<junkphreak> dmesg
<junkphreak> in term
<Jucato> er.. wouldn't lspci work as well?
<junkphreak> yea
<Hawkwind> lspci | grep video
<pterandon>  nVidia Corporation NV18
<Hawkwind> pterandon: Then you don't need that how-to.  It won't help you
<pterandon> wah :(  thanks anway
<pterandon> the problem is that when I go to a graphics-intensive operation in blender, hitting "P" in object mode, it crashes.
<Hawkwind> pterandon: Do you have your drivers installed for nvidia ?
<pterandon> um, a way to check?
<Darius[TEA] > pterandon: could be dud memory and/or CPU
<Darius[TEA] > or power supply
<Darius[TEA] > or motherboard :)
<Darius[TEA] > memtest86+ is a good place to start
<Hawkwind> pterandon: glxinfo | grep render
<pterandon> Two boxes,  both a kubuntu and an xubuntu,  but NOT the knoppix box :P
<Hawkwind> pterandon: Look for Yes or No  and do *not* paste all the output here
<pterandon> Error: unable to open display (null)
<Hawkwind> pterandon: Then chances are you don't have them installed
<pterandon> ah!
<Hawkwind> !nvidia > pterandon
<Hawkwind> IIRC you need the video drivers for blender or it just won't work
<Jucato> you need hardware 3d acceleration for blender...
<Hawkwind> That's what I thought
<Jucato> :)
<[Relic] > anyone awake?
<junkphreak> boo!
<Jucato> (-_-) zzZZzzzzz
<[Relic] > how does one replace a base system package w/o getting everything else unistalled to update it to something slightly more up to date aka  ->  v0.9.7  to 1.6.7
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> [Relic] :  have ya tried apt-get update?
<shadowhywind> so junkphreak - any other ideaas to get this working?
<junkphreak> well just read he links is how i got it working did you blacklist your kernel driver ?
<shadowhywind> yah did that and restarted
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> [Relic] :   ??
<[Relic] > adpet says there isn't an upgrade available
<[Relic] > adept  :)
<Hawkwind> [Relic] : What app are you talking about ?
<junkphreak> Hmmm sorry  dunno just read the links sorry
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> [Relic] :  no, not adept..  in console
<shadowhywind> and you don
<shadowhywind> don't have any experence with the ipw2200?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> open terminal and type apt-get update
<carlo_> hello
<junkphreak> nope just the broadcom 4318 , 11
<Jucato> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: that would only work if there's an update of that package available in the repositories and if he has the proper repos enabled
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Jucato: just tryin to walk him through it.. see what he's onde..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> gotta start somewhere
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> *done
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> we can probably start by asking him what app/package he's talking about first, right? :)
<[Relic] > spews a bunch of text but doesn't seem to do anything else
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> lol
<[Relic] > hplip
<Hawkwind> [Relic] : What app are you talking about ?
<Hawkwind> !info hplip edgy
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.11-2ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 2216 kB
<Hawkwind> Heh, only 0.9.11 in Edgy.  So you will probably have to build it yourself
<sophie_>  /quit
<junkphreak> aww dont quit :}
<[Relic] > figured that much but will there be problems installing it?
<Hawkwind> [Relic] : That is something you can't really answer.  If it's built right, then no
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> im out guys..  TTYL
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> o/
<[Relic] > I can't remove the current one before hand
<_bender__> Umm...when I enter root password to get file sharing going (yes gotten that far lol) it just highlights the entire box in red yet doesn't let me adjust settings...grrr...
<wry> ay kidz
<_bender__> sup sup :p
<wry> woss d' haps as they say
<_bender__> Resolving networking issues :p but other than that all is well
<_bender__> lol
<wry> nice one bender
<wry> Just installed Kubuntu.... waitin for easyubuntu to do it's thing
<_bender__> hmmm what's Easyubuntu?
<_bender__> Ah nm
<DaSkreech> _bender__: have you installed samba server?
<_bender__> *yay for google*
<_bender__> Samba itself is installed (atleast according to Adept)
<shadowhywind> irewater
<_bender__> Is the server component a separate install?
<wry> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<_bender__> Once done figuring out my netowrking might take a look at that
<DaSkreech> _bender__: What are you trying to do?
<_bender__> I'm trying to connect this Kubuntu desktop to a Windows workgroup (already setup and working)
<wry> nice one ubotu... I was just gunna lrt the page speak for it's self.
<wry> Brains not warm enough yet
<Jucato> :)
<argonauta> kubuntu is great
<junkphreak> sure is :}
<_bender__> Just reading over the Ubuntu guide on configuring Samba at moment, thinking might have to go through the console to do it if the GUI is gonna be messed like this
<Jucato> of course! :)
<_bender__> and ohhh I agree Argo ;)
<wry> I just switched from ubuntu... for two reasons
<_bender__> ?
<wry> 1. I like the K environment better
<IceKnight> . Yourself?
<frixhias> hello
<wry> and 2. I was having problems with my system laggin like a mo fo as they say
<_bender__> Ah, what kinda system Wry?
<_bender__> And am using Kubuntu because found it a bit redundant running 2x Windows machines side by side (and becuase wanted to try Linux)
<wry> I was hoping that it may have been because i was mostly running K apps, and therefore would be solved by switching to K
<frixhias> anybody have use the linux->ntfs?
<wry> Would that be a fair assumption?
<_bender__> Would assume it is
<_bender__> lol
<_bender__> I think a secondary reason is because the community :P
<wry> bender---> AMD XP+
<_bender__> Hmmm AMD XP shoudl be enough usually...
<_bender__> A64 ---> over there, but P3 700 MHz on this machine
<_bender__> 733*
<SpAwN> hell all i was told to try and install lm-sensors to help solve my prob....but i dont think that my computer has what is needed(its a year old dell) i installed lm-sensors and ran the detect command and i got this : No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them . but there is no mkdev.sh on my system
<SpAwN> *hello
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: What are you trying to do exactly ?
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, recomended me installing
<SpAwN> so im trying to
<wry> bender--->yeah i's not too shaby a system XP+ 1800 w 512 RAM
<Dr_Willis> SpAwN,  load the i2c modules I think
<SpAwN> my computer has been locking up at night
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: What are you trying to do ?
<_bender__> Ohh not bad, more than enough for linux
<SpAwN> fix my comuter....somthing is broken on it
<frixhias> nobody?
<wry> it was workin fine to start with... but just spacked it at one stage
<frixhias> :S
<_bender__> Not sure what Linux>NTFS is :p
<SpAwN> causing random lock ups
<_bender__> sorry
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Can you be a bit more indepth please
<_bender__> Less you mean Linux on NTFS...
<SpAwN> Dr_Willis, k i iwll try that thanks
<frixhias> ahp sorry i forgot the link
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Why do you need lm-sensors ?
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, i will awake to my computer compleatly frozen....nno mouse no screen no keyboard works
<notech> tested the ram?
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, to keep an eye on temp and other things to see if i might have bad hardware
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Why not just run gkrellm
<SpAwN> notech, yea about a month or so ago ...b4 i reinstalled windows and installed ubuntu
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: gkrellm doesn't need lm-sensors anymore starting with the 2.6 kernel
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, oh damn realy?
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, and it will tell me the same info?
<wry> notech--> who, me?
<notech> SpAwN: any errors during that test? how long did you let it run?
<_bender__> brb washroom break (lest I pass out and die from abdominal issues)
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Absolutely
<notech> Hawkwind: i still had to use lm-sensors with 2.6
<SpAwN> notech, well i started it then went out for a few hours.....so probly a good 4 hours
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Look at my screenshots.  They all have gkrellm showing fan speeds and temps
<frixhias> here: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<Hawkwind> notech: You shouldn't.  It's not required anymore on any distro that I know of
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, do u need any kinda special sensor or anything?
<notech> SpAwN: i'd run it longer, but any errors in 4 hours?
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Yeah.  Your system has to have temp sensors on whatever it is you want to see the temp of.  If it doesn't, lm-sensors won't help you either
<SpAwN> notech, no.....none....i bought 2 gigs of ram about 8 months ago
<notech> SpAwN: if your bios has the temp screen then it should work
<[Relic] > yay!  I can print and scan now if I can remember to set up prper directories when rendering something for 6 hours so it doesn't get deleted I will be ok  :)
<SpAwN> lm-sensors didnt detect anything
<SpAwN> hmmm the nvida tols thing detect how hot my vidcard is...but i think its cuz i have a nice nvidia card....i use a dell...so not to sure if i will be able to use them :/
<SpAwN> *tools
<notech> wry: no, didn't see a question from you :)
<notech> SpAwN: check your bios and see what it offers for temps, fan speeds, etc
<SpAwN> ahh yea i will after i finish this....its be cool if i did have it
<SpAwN> brb
<wry> OK this is wierd.. I'm using all my RAM, and I'm only running this Konqueror and System load!!!
<frixhias> something strange happend to my kubuntu I install gdesklet (superkaramba don't works well), and this thing install gnome? wtf? :S is that right?
<wry> oops almost all not all... 480 of 512... but still lots
<Hawkwind> wry: That's a good thing
<Hawkwind> wry: Linux handles RAM totally opposite of how Windows does.  So the more you're using means the more things are cached, which means things will open and run faster
<wry> Hawkind---> yeah?
<Hawkwind> wry: The system can and will cache things the entire time your system is booted until it needs to free some to run something new
<wry> Oh... nice one
<Hawkwind> wry: Linux is smart like that :P
<Dr_Willis> and people have a hard time understanding that. :P
<wry> cheers... yeah I knew it was clever, but not that way
<Hawkwind> Dr_Willis: That they do.
<wry> no wuckas... all I need to remeber is that the more RAM free the worse, yeah?
<InteliWasp> what do i need to do to make my broadcom wireless card to work?
<Hawkwind> InteliWasp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<junkphreak> :}
<Hawkwind> InteliWasp: Take a look at that
<junkphreak> also here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22975
<BonBonTheJon> anyone have any experince with RAID and ubuntu
<SpAwN> nope dont have any kinda fan info or temp or anything in my bios :/
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: No soup for you
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Have you even tried gkrellm ?
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, trying it now
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, it detected my vid cards temp..but thats it
<wd> help......http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22978   "lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock"  ?
<wry> cheers guys take it easy yeah?
<junkphreak> you have 2 terms going ?  WD
<InteliWasp> Hawkwind: thanks
<wd> no
<wd> junkphreak: no
<Hawkwind> InteliWasp: No problem
<junkphreak> you using synaptic ?
<InteliWasp> junkphreak,  that kinda reminds me of the adept lock...
<junkphreak> yea
<wd> junkphreak: oh i had adept open but not using it. then i had term... i guess ur right..... sorry.
<junkphreak> :}
<wd> wd@matrix:~$ sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<wd> E: Invalid operation dist
<wd> junkphreak: ^^^
<junkphreak> dist-upgrade
<junkphreak> -
<wd> junkphreak: thnks.
<junkphreak> np
<frixhias> I can't hear videos in youtube.com i can see but not listen, anybody knows why?
<Hawkwind> frixhias: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1087994
<Hawkwind> frixhias: Seems to be a fix for it there
<frixhias> ok, thanks il will :D
<inteliwasp_> yay now my ex-trubblesome computer werks with linux
<nick_> when i try to launch an app, the icon appears then disappears and nothing pops up...any help why that happens
<inteliwasp_> now all i need it to figure out how to automaticly connect to specified networks...
<frixhias> RuntimeError: could not open display
<nick_> anyone have an answer to mine?
<frixhias> with easyubuntu i use automatix this not install the same?
<SpAwN> lastnight the last entry in my syslog is "Sep  8 10:17:01 localhost /USR/SBIN/CRON[24913] : (root) CMD (   run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)" then the nest entry is me restarting my computer like 5 hours later i dont have any cronjobs set up....is ther cronjobs that are auto set up to run...that might cause the ssytem lockup?
<SpAwN> crontab -l as the user shows nothing...
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Again, that's perfectly normal
<InteliWasp> WTF???!?!!!?!?! i think i found a glich in my box...
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: cron has things setup to run automatically by the system hourly and daily
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, yea i figured but hey....id rather ask then over look it
<nick_> how do you run an application in konsole?
<Kr4t05> nick_: <commandname>
<Kr4t05> nick_: If you have the program installed to /usr/bin/, /bin/, etc, you can use the commandname. If it's a script or such sh <filename> may work.
<nick_> kr4t05: thanks
<nick_> kr4t05: i have an app installed but when i click it, nothing happens...so i just ran it in Konsole and it opened but it doesn't respond
<nick_> kr4t05: i just installed it...
<frixhias> I can't :S the easyubuntu show me an error, and the flash plugin didn't work too,
<Snake> Does anyone know the factoid call for the latest KDE off hand?
<Snake> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<Snake> !fish
<jake1> anyone here use xmms?
<ubotu> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.0-1 (dapper), package size 355 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<Snake> ...omf
<Snake> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<Snake> Go die ubotu
<mariano_> I'm trying to add a printer (parallel) with kde print wizard, but parallel port option is disabled. Help.
<mariano_> (in windows printer is ok)
<SpAwN> this might be a stupid question...but...has anyone installed xfce on kubuntu....i have it installed but it seems to be broken....cuz its defianlty not working right
<halfbloodprince> hey, people
<lnxkde> someone using edgy and kde4?
<lnxkde> how do I start KDE4?
<Jobberwacky> the trash service on the desktop doesn't work for me in xfce, haven't checked if that's a known bug
<Snake> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Snake> ARGH
<Snake> this bot is fsckin retarded
<mariano_> lnxkde: KDE4 is only for developers and unstable
<halfbloodprince> I just found out that I can't make the move from Windows to Kubuntu :((
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  whys that?
<lnxkde> mariano_:  I know.
<halfbloodprince> Snake: Well, all my work requires me to work using Windows-based applications, so it seems to be pointless to move to Kubuntu, but I really want to1
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  dual boot it ?
<lnxkde> I am just tring to get it to load. no kdm entry
<halfbloodprince> Snake: Yes, I thought of that.. but then I'd be using Windows, mostly, wouldn't I?
<mariano_> lnxkde: ok, try this: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  well in my case, I do webdeving, and dreamweaver/photoshop isnt nix compt. but I find myself using windows only when I need those
* Snake shrgs
<lnxkde> mariano_:  just did it ;)
<halfbloodprince> Snake: I'm a webdev too.. and I use Photoshop/notepad++ for my work.. occasionally use Illustrator
<Snake> notepad++, I wanted to check into that
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  if you code raw, I think youll really enjoy kate
<Snake> I <3 that app
<halfbloodprince> Snake: But doesn't work take up most of your time? What do you use Ubuntu for exactly?
<mariano_> lnxkde: don't know then...but there is nothing new to see right now in kde 4...
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  I use ubuntu for everything aside from gaming and when im coding something in dreamweaver
<halfbloodprince> Snake: such as?
<halfbloodprince> Btw, does Google Talk work in Ubuntu?
<Snake> Just anything, general websurfing, IRC, etc etc
<NDPTAL85> Snake: Why can't you use Dreamweaver via WINE?
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  it works with kopete for sure
<mariano_> Snake; coding in dreamweaver? Dreamweaver sucks for coding
<Snake> mariano_,  how do you figure!?
<halfbloodprince> What's kopete
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  their multiprototol IM client for KDE
<mariano_> Snake: I mean the editor, is really nasty
<halfbloodprince> Snake: okay.. and I've been wondering what significant benefits Kubuntu may have over Ubuntu?
<mariano_> halfbloodprince: KDE :)
<Snake> mariano_,  what do you mean exactly? If your using the WYSIWYG it generates sloppy code, but if you use it as a raw text coding program, its up to you to keep your code clean, and I do a fine job with and
<halfbloodprince> mariano_ : Yeah, I get the KDE part, but how exactly is KDE better.. apart from the looks factor
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  well you can make the taskbar seperate from the kmenu for one
<Snake> :-P
<Snake> cant say the same for windows without extensive hacking
<halfbloodprince> mariano_: Are there better apps for KDE?
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  just grab a desktop CD and test it out
<Snake> you can play with kubuntu without installing it, I suggest you check out amarok media player, and kopete messaging
<mariano_> Snake: try coding with kate, quanta...i mean WRITE the code, you'll note the difference. (not talking about WYSIWYG)
<Snake> mariano_,  I know, I love coding in kate as well, quanta annoys me
<Snake> mariano_,  but I like that I dont have to actually type most code in DW, it has that awesome drop down thing, I just tab, enter, done
<halfbloodprince> my main complaint with linux is the rendering of truetype fonts
<mariano_> halfbloodprince: GNOME is meant to be so simple, that is...uncomfortable
<halfbloodprince> they don't look as good as they might on windows / osx ... or maybe that was just me
<Snake> quanta has that as well, but if youve ever tried to make a table with multiple rows/colums in it, you see its signifigantly flawed and assuemes to much
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  I think your beating a dead horse :-P
<halfbloodprince> i had tried out SuSE linux before.. and fonts like verdana looked like someone had squeezed them from the side
<Snake> most fonts look better in kubuntu for me than windows
<halfbloodprince> Snake: what do you mean?
<Snake> especially on my lappy
<halfbloodprince> Snake: Even truetype fonts?
<mariano_> Snake: yes, with quanta you have to master html :)
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  that use to be a huge "annoyance" for most people ;-) some people carry it over just for the sake of argument
<halfbloodprince> Are you using Kubuntu right now?
<Snake> Mines re-installing
<tyler_d> radeon 9600, cannot get my fps over 150?? dual screen enabled, 6.06, drivers are new...???
<halfbloodprince> Snake: what do you mean by "used to be"
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  As in most of the issues from what ive seen have been solved, but almost all fonts used to look like crap
<Snake> and made people go :'(
<halfbloodprince> Snake: how long ago are you talking about
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  6 months - a year ;)
<halfbloodprince> Snake: Yea, I installed SuSE more than 6 months ago
<halfbloodprince> it was horrible
<Snake> Hehe
<Snake> I havnt used suse for a while
<Snake> I dont have 5 cds to burn
<tyler_d> anyone know how to change the overlay from card controlled to interface?
<halfbloodprince> I'm hoping Kubuntu is better
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  the only thing that nags me with kubuntu is that whatever they did with KDE makes it seem slower than kanotix/SuSEs
<Snake> I dont know what it is
<mariano_> Suse is nice, but yast is *very* slow
<Snake> mariano_,  +1
<Snake> but a godly app none the less
<halfbloodprince> Snake: are you saying Kubunti is slow?
<halfbloodprince> Kubuntu*
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  I'm not saying its slow, but (atleast on my P3 is where I notice it) there is a considerable speed diffrence between SuSE and Kubuntu
<halfbloodprince> Snake: I have a P4 1.7 ghz, 512 MB RAM
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  shouldnt notice to much
<Snake> on my work PC I dont see a diffrence
<Ash-Fox> I love how I managed to royally screw up kdm by installing ubuntu-desktop
<Snake> (P4 3.6Ghz 1 GB Ram)
<mariano_> Snake: There are serveral guides to optimize *buntu startup..., and how to compile your own kernel...Both things boosts *buntu!
<halfbloodprince> Snake: Also, will it detect my scanner, and are there any tools I can use to scan stuff
<Ash-Fox> (Which I've now removed)
<halfbloodprince> I have a Canon scanner
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  yulp, comes with scanning software (At least ubuntu did, give me 10 seconds and ill confirm for kubuntu) I cant tell if it will auto-detect it or not though
* Snake kicks VMware
<Snake> GO FASTER
<halfbloodprince> Why do you use VMware
<Snake> I'm planning to get onto edgy
<mariano_> Snake: Kubuntu, Ubuntu uses the same repositories. You can run anything that is available in ubuntu repositories
<Snake> mariano_,  im aware of that, I want to check stock applications tho ;)
<halfbloodprince> I just saw some screenshots at OSDir of Kubuntu 6.10 knot 2.. what's the difference between that and 6.06
* Snake has been around since hoary
* Snake kinda knows the way
<Snake> :)
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  all the updates come with 6.10
<Snake> Instead of install 6.06 + 300000000 gigs of updates :)
<halfbloodprince> Snake: what updates are these?
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  just security fixes etc etc, like you would have on windows
<shadowr3d> hi
<halfbloodprince> Snake: I never update my Windows.. I've heard nasty things about Windows collecting my info
<Snake> welcome
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  hehe, ubuntu doesnt collect info (to my knowledge)
<halfbloodprince> Snake: How easy is the Kubuntu installation/creating a dual boot
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  very easy if you know how to use a partitionar
<Hobbsee> Snake: it doesnt.  popcon is the only thing that collects info, and you have to choose to turn that on
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  the whole install is graphical based
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  also, kubuntu comes with kooka scanning software ;-)
<Hobbsee> of course, it's very helpful if people *do* turn it on, as then we get a popularity list of software
<Snake> installed by default
<halfbloodprince> Snake: And creating a dualboot is simple? Coz I can really manage to screw things up when it comes to the partitioning part.. with the different types of partitions and all
<shadowr3d> kubuntu is easy to dual boot
<rpagatpatan> ping_
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  as long as you know how to split your hard drive into 2 paritions and tell it which one to install kubuntu to, youll be fine, grub will auto-detect windows and set everything up  for you
<wd> how do i get the libxine-extracodec to play all mp3, don't see it in package mgr.?
<shadowr3d> snake:all you have to pick is resize the hdd
<shadowr3d> then pick the gb or mb
<mariano_> halfbloodprince: be carefull if you reinstall windows after installing k/ubuntu
<halfbloodprince> Snake: What I plan to do is, re-format my hard drive, install Windows on one partition and leave the rest of it unpartitioned
<Snake> wd,  you can always open a teriminal and type "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodec" wiithout the quotes
<halfbloodprince> And then boot with the Kubuntu CD
<wd> Snake: i'll try again.
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  that would work fine, always install windows first, and if you reinstall windows, you may have issues
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  because windows is a control freak and over writes the master boot record
<mariano_> btw, is there a way to backup MBR? (dd maybe?)
<Snake> and isnt kind enough to realize nix is also on the HDD
<halfbloodprince> Snake: I'm installing Windows first.. But should I create 2 partitions? Or should I just create one partition for Windows and leave the rest unpartitioned
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  doesnt matter, youll just end up making the second later in the kubuntu installer
<wd> Snake: : Couldn't find package libxine-extracodec
<Snake> wd,  have you done this:
<halfbloodprince> okay.... it won't touch my Windows partition, right?
<Snake> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  not as long as you tell it not to
<Snake> alright seriously now, ill brb :-D
<shadowr3d> when i put the sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodec it says this------> E: Couldn't find package libxine-extracodec
<halfbloodprince> Snake, alright, thanks
<Snake> !info libxine-extracodec
<ubotu> Package libxine-extracodec does not exist in any distro I know
<Snake> It doesnt exist
<Snake> LOL
<Snake> wd,  where did you get that package name
<wd> Snake: kubunto handbook i'm reading now.
<halfbloodprince> hahaha
<Snake> wtfh?
<shadowr3d> snake i dont't understand what you said
<wd> Snake: multimedia codecs.
<Snake> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<halfbloodprince> Where do I get v6.10
<Snake> Weird...
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  (k)ubuntu website
<Snake> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Snake> there we go
<plugs> Ugh, i wish my computer would grow an AGP port.
<Snake> wd,  your missing an "s" at the end ;)
<Snake> libxine-extracodecs
<halfbloodprince> Snake: I looked in the download section of the Kubuntu web site and the only version available there is 6.06
<wd> Snake: o crap...thanks.
<Snake> Np :)
<Snake> OH CRAP
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  I am so sorry
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  6.10 is edgy, I was under false impression
<wd> Snake: E: Couldn't find package libxine-extracodecs
<Snake> -.-
<wd> Snake: aaaugh.
<halfbloodprince> Snake: So I should get 6.06?
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  correct :)
<Jobber_wacky> changed to 6.06.1
<halfbloodprince> I actually ordered a CD via ShipIt, but it might take a while.. it was delivered about a week ago..
<mariano_> wd: www.getautomatix.com
<halfbloodprince> So I'm wondering if I should download it anyway
<Snake> mariano_,  good idea
<halfbloodprince> Downloading may take another week for me :p
<Snake> hehe
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.1/
<Snake> thats the one you want
<Snake> well
<Snake> thats ubuntu
<Snake> I suppose you want kubuntu
<halfbloodprince> Snake: yeah
<halfbloodprince> Has anyone got stuff from ShipIt here?
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//kubuntu/6.06.1/ knock urself out
<Ash-Fox> Yes
<mariano_> halfbloodprince: me, and I live in Argentina :D
<Ash-Fox> I got my copy of getright from ShipIt.
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  I have about 50 ubuntu cds and about 20 kubutnu cds from it
<halfbloodprince> mariano_: how much time did it take for you to get it
<Snake> halfbloodprince,  took me 5 weeks for both shipments
<mariano_> halfbloodprince: 1 month, from the request to my door :)
<halfbloodprince> mariano_ : One month.. hmm..
<kuzmaster> hey all
<halfbloodprince> I'm wondering if I should wait for the CD, or just download it
<halfbloodprince> hey kuzmaster
<ryan_> it only took about 1 1/2 weeks for me
<wd> Snake: r u suggesting i use ubuntu product......lol     totem / rhythmbox.......  gstreamer etc.....
<Snake> ah
<Snake> finally
<Snake> lol
<Snake> Sysinfo for 'Kubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.80GHz at 2806 MHz (5630 bogomips), , RAM: 289/357MB, 96 proc's, 15.23min up
<ryan_> im itn the usa
<halfbloodprince> ryan_: where are you from
<Snake> wd: whatcha mean?
<halfbloodprince> aj
<halfbloodprince> ah*
<wd> Snake: it may work. huh?? what fo u use?
<ryan_> usa....georgia
<Snake> wd: I'm fairly lost...
<Snake> I apologize...
<wd> Snake: sorry.. what do u use for mp3 and videos?
<mariano_> wd: videos: mplayer, mp3: amarok or xmms
<wd> mariano_: for kde?
<halfbloodprince> I didn't like the look of amarok very much..
<mariano_> wd: for kde you could use kaffeine
<halfbloodprince> is there a better looking player?
<Snake> That was not even cool
<wd> mariano_: i might as well install gnome...      lol
<Snake> halfbloodprince: You want amarok
<Snake> trust me ;)
<Snake> halfbloodprince: that is hands down the best media player in existance
<mariano_> halfbloodprince: amarok rocks, really...
<halfbloodprince> Snake: I've used amarok.. I didn't like the look.. Helix looked good but it didn't play shit
<Snake> Heh
<kuzmaster> what is better, kopte or gaim?
<Snake> gaim is more stable
<kuzmaster> k
<Snake> kopete is prettier
<wd> mariano_: i just want to play my mp3 and win videos avi,wma,mp3 etc... mpeg....
<kuzmaster> gaim it is then
<Snake> wd: check into http://www.getautomatix.com
<wd> Snake: i had that in ubuntu last year, bad things said about it,
<kuzmaster> are there any disadvantages of using automatix?
<mariano_> wd: check www.getautomatix.com, then: videos: mplayer, mp3: amarok or xmms (I repeat)
<Snake> wd: the old code was bad, arnieboy has since stepped down and handed it over to a team who cleaned it up
<Snake> its a rather nice application now
<wd> Snake: really
<Snake> kuzmaster: Well you dont learn much about your system using it, pending what your goal in linux is
<kuzmaster> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,k
<Snake> wd: trust me man, I used to be anti automatix to the core ;)
<kuzmaster> its eaiser using apt-get
<mariano_> sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=backup-mbr bs=512 count=1
<mariano_> 1+0 records in
<mariano_> 1+0 records out
<mariano_> Segmentation Fault
<mariano_> :S
<wd> Snake: how do i do a search in adept? where do i type xmms? in the filter line?
<Snake> wd: lemme look
<Snake> been a while since I used that
<shadowr3d> how could i get audicity
<Snake> shadowr3d: sudo apt-get install aduacity
<Snake> audicity*
<Snake> whatever
<mariano_> wd: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<wd> Snake: i liked easyubuntu myself.
<Snake> wd: as did I
<wd> mariano_: thanks
<shadowr3d> E: Couldn't find package audicity
<Snake> But automatix seems to have way more options, and as I said, I havnt herd of much broken with the new code
<shadowr3d> thats what it says
<Snake> !info audicity
<ubotu> Package audicity does not exist in any distro I know
<halfbloodprince> what's easyubuntu
<Snake> you spelled something incorrectly
<mariano_> shadowr3d: audacity
<shadowr3d> o
<wd> Snake: i've been from ubuntu, kubuntu, xfce, back to gnome :)  last week gentoo, now back to ubuntu... man i'm tired. lol
<Snake> halfbloodprince: generally the same thing as automatix, it was nice when automatix was a pile of trash
<halfbloodprince> what's wrong with gentoo? a friend of mine really likes it
<Snake> Gentoo is great if your time is worth nothing
<Snake> :-P
<wd> halfbloodprince: too advance for me, i'm still a newbie. it was blazzzzzzzing fast, but the irc folks have no patience.
<wd> Snake: lol
<Snake> wd: up at the very top of adept, it says "Search" just type it in there
<shadowr3d> how do i unistall kubuntu not that i want to just i want to know
<Snake> its in a active filters drop down
<halfbloodprince> suse has some really mean irc folk
<wd> Snake: thanks.
<Snake> shadowr3d: just delete the partions its on
<mariano_> halfbloodprince: Your distribution does the job for you, not otherwise (gentoo)
<shadowr3d> ok
<shadowr3d> thnx
<Snake> shadowr3d: uh and you may need to restore your mbr
<Snake> not sure though
<Snake> that can be done with your windows disk
<halfbloodprince> man that automatix website is hard on the eyes..
<halfbloodprince> dark red on grey
<Snake> yea it is
<wd> Snake: mariano_ i'm gonna check out automatix brb
<bill__> does anyone know how to register /etc/fstab without having to reboot? what would be the command?
<halfbloodprince> holy crap automatix seems awesome!
<mariano_> bill__: sudo mount -a
<DaSkreech> Snake: Ubuntu does collect info
<bill__> thanks mariano
<Ash-Fox> Ubuntu is spyware
<DaSkreech> Snake: Never mind Hobbsee covered it :)
<kuzmaster> halfbloodprince, its....... eaiser to install packages, but you wont really learn much aobut the package
<Snake> DaSkreech: its not anything like windows though
<Snake> lol
<kuzmaster> Ash-Fox, wat do u mean?
<Ash-Fox> kuzmaster, I'm joking :P
<kuzmaster> Ash-Fox, ummmm......... yes....... i knew that .................
<halfbloodprince> kuzmaster: wht do you mean?
<Snake> -_-
<halfbloodprince> wd: did you install automatix
<Ash-Fox> I need to reinstall kubuntu, because I managed to mess up my entire system so much by installin ubuntu-desktop (and then removing it)
<bill__> yeah, automatix is serves it purpose of making linux easy to configure, but learning how to do it all via commandline is always a good thing...
<Ash-Fox> I mean, I don't know how I managed this, but konqueror will forget all my bookmarks, KDE will forgot all my settings on logout (theming etc), even on fresh new user profiles. It's hilarious :P
<kuzmaster> halfbloodprince, well, you wont really learn much about the cli interface for apt-get, which can be extreamly usefull
<kuzmaster> halfbloodprince, and sooner or later, you will depend on it
<halfbloodprince> one question: is automatix an application which one has to 'run' everytime i start kubuntu?
<Snake> no way
<mariano_> halfbloodprince: no, you just install what you need, that's all
<Snake> halfbloodprince: after you install the apps  and codecs you want, you can remove it
<halfbloodprince> Snake: alright.. so it's just a one time thing then
<Snake> correct
<Snake> halfbloodprince: nothing on linux happens unless you want it to happen
<halfbloodprince> cool.. so it's just those 3 commands that i need to use to install it
<halfbloodprince> ?
<Snake> Apparently
<Snake> :)
<halfbloodprince> ah
<halfbloodprince> man, this gets easier and easier
<Snake> give it a year or so
<halfbloodprince> one more thing.. are there any 'skins' available for kubuntu?
<Snake> it gets betta
<Snake> abd betta :)
<Snake> halfbloodprince: TONS
<halfbloodprince> Snake: why do you say that?
<Snake> halfbloodprince: I'll be hitting my offical one year on linux mark in novemeber, and I <3 every moment on in this enviroment
<mariano_> halfbloodprince: skins? go to www.kde-look.org
<Snake> little things in windows bug the hell out of me now
<wd> Snake: how do i find out my kubuntu version? i installed an old cd from last year but i updated/upgraded?
<halfbloodprince> Snake: alright... i'm glad i spoke to you, actually.. i was wondering about using kubuntu, since most of my work involves windows
<Snake> wd: in your sources.list just change say if your on breezy, anywhere it says breezy, change it to dapper
<Healot> lsb_release -a
<Snake> wd: then apt-get dist-upgrade
<wd> Snake: ok.
<halfbloodprince> Snake: and how does one go about installing ttf fonts?
<Snake> halfbloodprince: example: I cant seperate the taskbar from the start menu. thats annoying to me
<Snake> !tff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jobber_wacky> paste them into /usr/local/share/fonts
<Snake> I hate you ubotu
<kuzmaster> ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1one
<kuzmaster> i have 254mb of updates to download
<Healot> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<Snake> ah ha
<Snake> thanks Healot
<Snake> kuzmaster: same here lol
<halfbloodprince> Thanks Healot
<Snake> should have gotten 6.06.1
<mariano_> halfbloodprince: automatix has a 'package' with lots of ttf fonts
<halfbloodprince> Kuzmaster: what's your connection speed
<kuzmaster> 512k
<Snake> down??
<kuzmaster> Snake, did u just install?
<Snake> yeowch
<Snake> kuzmaster: yulp
<kuzmaster> yeah
<kuzmaster> 152/256k
<kuzmaster> same
<Snake> im like 3mb/1.5
<Snake> lol
<wd> Snake: how can i edit sources list from terminal.... adept wont let me edit.
<kuzmaster> Snake, ;-(, i cant get adsl2 or higher
<mariano_> Snake: and all for porn I guess :)
<Snake> and 64% updated
<mariano_> wd sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Snake> wd: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<halfbloodprince> i'm on 64kbps
<Snake> or you can use vim
<DaSkreech> Skinning under KDE is still a pain
<halfbloodprince> isn't that awesome
<Snake> as he said above
<Jobber_wacky> even cable is only 756k or so- around here
<halfbloodprince> DaSkreech, why do you say that
<Jobber_wacky> I really need to move to a larger city
<Snake> DaSkreech: how do you figure?
<Snake> DaSkreech: try skinning gnome
* Snake spazes out
<kuzmaster> im only 4% with my updates
<kuzmaster> ;-(
<DaSkreech> Well they have a one button theme
<DaSkreech> You should be able to package a one button KDE
<mariano_> DaSkreech: WTF is skinning?
<Snake> DaSkreech: so does kde dude
<DaSkreech> where's that?
<mariano_> DaSkreech: kde themes
<DaSkreech> Yeah yeah
<Snake> DaSkreech: kcontrol --> appearence --> theme manager
<mariano_> DaSkreech: oops, sorry, perhaps you have to do 3 or four clicks...that's really hard
<Snake> mariano_: you have to in gnome too...
<Snake> System --> Apperance --> System Theme
<Snake> or something like that
<mariano_> Snake: it was a joke...
<Snake> I know
<halfbloodprince> Snake: I need some advice here.. I have a 40GB hard drive.. and I'll be dual booting.. I'll be installing windows in the first partition.. and saving my work-related files there.. and gnome in the other partition.. so hw much space do you recommend for each partition?
<Snake> halfbloodprince: 25 to windows and 15 to linux
<Jobber_wacky> I'd go half and half
<Snake> halfbloodprince: windows apps are usually way bigger than linux
<halfbloodprince> 15 will be enough for linux?
<Snake> half and half would work too, but I tend to give windows more space
<Jobber_wacky> I do the opposite
<Snake> halfbloodprince: i have 12 g igs total on my lappy HDD and still have 6 gigs left to go
<Jobber_wacky> Windows is on a 15GB partition
<Snake> thats with install and a ton of apps
<Jobber_wacky> I've abandoned windows pretty much
<mariano_> bye...see you soon
<Snake> Jobber_wacky: so after you install windows you have what, enough room for 3 programs and a mp3?
<Snake> :-P
<Jobber_wacky> Windows only takes up less than 2GB
<DaSkreech> Jobber_wacky: For a week
<Snake> jahhahaha
<Snake> DaSkreech: +1
<Snake> Its like 1,700 mb on install
<Snake> or something like that
<Jobber_wacky> Yeah, the 13GB rest is enough, it's not THAT crazy
<halfbloodprince> I'll do a 25+15
<Snake> nope but vista will be
<Snake> kekekek
<Jobber_wacky> vista can go suck freeze dried lemons
<Snake> aw thats mean
<Snake> wtf did I just do to my kubuntu
<Jobber_wacky> I've tried the beta, horrible
<LinuxCart> Hello
<Snake> Jobber_wacky: it runs like holy hell on my system
<halfbloodprince> okay.. this is unrelated to kubuntu.. but do any of you guys know any way i can forward all my emails in thunderbird to another web-based email account? some way to mass-forward them?
<Jobber_wacky> and the release is being pushed forward to october, it will be horrible
<halfbloodprince> hey LinuxCart
<LinuxCart> any known plobem with cpufreqd and kubunutu dapper?
<Snake> halfbloodprince: not sure mang
<LinuxCart> and solution (if possible)
<kuzmaster> is there a way to inset special characters in kubuntu, like the ALT codes in windows?
<Snake> kuzmaster: yea, that was a issue I had, you gotta mess with the kb settings in kcontrol
<kuzmaster> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Jobber_wacky> hold Ctrl+shift press keys
<Jobber_wacky> then release
<Snake> For real!?
<Jobber_wacky> ?
<Snake> hmm
<Snake> no good here
<kuzmaster> no
<kuzmaster> dosnt work
<kuzmaster> !skim
<Jobber_wacky> you may have to enable unicode? works here
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.4-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<LinuxCart> I've just upgraded within kubuntu and cpufreqd failed loading
<Jobber_wacky> ?
<Jobber_wacky> ?
<halfbloodprince> i just downloaded the kubuntu iso torrent
<Snake> kuzmaster: 97% :-P
<Snake> Good race ;-)
<LinuxCart> tried to load manually etc/init.d/cpufreqd restart and failed again
<halfbloodprince> Snake: I just need the iso file, right? Nothing tlse?
<halfbloodprince> else*
<Snake> halfbloodprince: correct, then you just burn the iso like you would you windows disk
<Snake> errr
<halfbloodprince> yeah, got it
<halfbloodprince> now it'll take me like a week to download the entire iso file
<Jobber_wacky> ah, not the same codes from windows just so you know
<Snake> lol
<halfbloodprince> not funny, man :P i have a 64kbps connection
<Jobber_wacky> could be worse
<Snake> halfbloodprince: should I ship you my kubuntu disk?
<Snake> :)
<kuzmaster> snake, how long have you been using your current installation of kubuntu for?
<Jobber_wacky> and it wont take a week just a day or two
<halfbloodprince> Snake: where do you live?
<Snake> kuzmaster: I just now installed it man
<kuzmaster> oh
<Snake> halfbloodprince: ohio
<halfbloodprince> Jobber_wacky: I use a 64kbps connection
<kuzmaster> hmmm, anyone here had it for........ over a month?
<halfbloodprince> Snake: I'm in another country altogether
<Snake> kuzmaster: ive used kubuntu for longer than that..
<Snake> if thats what you mean
<Jobber_wacky> halfbloodprince, a week would be dialup
<halfbloodprince> I'll get the official Kubuntu shipit cd before I get yours
<Snake> heeh
<halfbloodprince> :)
<kuzmaster> Snake, no, and so have i
<Snake> halfbloodprince: mine would get stopped at customs
<LinuxCart> if this is not the right place could you tell me where to ask
<Snake> cuz its a b0mb!!
<LinuxCart> is there a kubuntu-laptop or the like?
<kuzmaster> i just want to know approx how much kubuntu uses up
<halfbloodprince> Jobber_wacky: Maybe not a week per se.. but like at least 3 days
<kuzmaster> how much hard disk space
<Snake> kuzmaster: not to much, its like 2gb on install
<Jobber_wacky> I'd say 2 days of non-stop load
<Snake> kuzmaster: then it doesnt use much more after that unless you install more apps
<DaSkreech> can some media player run mp4?
<DaSkreech> the H.264 one
<Snake> DaSkreech: perhaps vlc?
<Jobber_wacky> just remember to use kget or some such
<halfbloodprince> is opera on linux better than firefox  on linux?
<Jobber_wacky> halfbloodprince, no
<DaSkreech> Snake: Some other one?
<Snake> na
<Snake> DaSkreech: mplayer?
<Snake> lol
<kuzmaster> DaSkreech, i would STRONGLY advise you to install vlc media player
<Healot> opera can't be any better than mozilla-alike :)
<DaSkreech> Doesn't seem to
<kuzmaster> DaSkreech, it will play almost all codecs/file types, with out add-ons
<kuzmaster> DaSkreech, i LOVE IT
<Snake> vlc is godly
<Snake> VLC and Amarok make a nasty team
<kuzmaster> i use vlc on windows, linux and mac
<kuzmaster> its the BEST!!!!!!!!!! w00t
<kuzmaster> lol
<Snake> i use it on windows, but just for things wmp wont play
<Jobber_wacky> what's special?
<halfbloodprince> vlc is available for linux too?
<halfbloodprince> wtf!
<DaSkreech> I wish that Songbir would use it :-(
<halfbloodprince> vlc is god!
<Snake> halfbloodprince: its avalible for everything
<kuzmaster> halfbloodprince, its even available for windows CE
<kuzmaster> halfbloodprince, its an open source project, you can download to source yourselft and complie it on any system
<halfbloodprince> man, are you sure kooka works fine for scanning stuff?
<halfbloodprince> i feel weird using anything called kooka
<Snake> lol
<Snake> Ive never used it
<Snake> but it comes with it :)
<DaSkreech> The use the VLC libs on all platforms but linux :-(
<Snake> halfbloodprince: what do you prefer? Kooka or XSane? (Xsane is what comes with gnome)
<halfbloodprince> XSane sounds cooler
<Snake> then rename kooka
<Snake> :-P
<DaSkreech> argh The SongBird App uses VLC Libs even
<Snake> songbird is kewl
<halfbloodprince> why do all these linux software sites have such huge fonts :p
<Snake> bit unstable though
<Snake> halfbloodprince: they wanna be macintized!!
<halfbloodprince> ??
<Snake> its a joke
<Snake> !latestkde
<ubotu> The latest version of KDE is 3.5.4, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<halfbloodprince> i got that it was a joke :p i just didnt get the joke
<Snake> ...bah never mind
<Snake> man the new automatix team is great
<LinuxCart> I have a laptop, how should I use the cpu scaling? which is the best application?
<Snake> im diggin what theyve done to this thign
<halfbloodprince> Snake: I'm hoping the installation is simple.. i managed to fuck up the suse thing pretty badly
<Snake> halfbloodprince: its easier than suse ;)
<Snake> I promise
<Snake> just read  what it says and youll be fine
<halfbloodprince> I was fine till it got to the partitioning part.. and the partitioning was so confusing, that i delted windows altogether
<Snake> halfbloodprince: and if you have any problems just click the kmenu --> Internet --> Konversation and itll link you right into here
<halfbloodprince> then i reinstalled windows and asked people on suse irc for help, and they were rude
<halfbloodprince> hahaha
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<halfbloodprince> was really bad
<halfbloodprince> sorry ubotu
<Snake> Hey guys
<Snake> how well do you think xgl will run under wine
<Snake> >: )
<Snake> err
<Snake> not wine
<Snake> vmware
<halfbloodprince> what exactly is xubuntu
<Darius[TEA] > Snake: really really badly
<Snake> ubuntu with xfce instead of KDE or Gnome
<Ash-Fox> a buntu distro that uses xfce4 by default
<halfbloodprince> ah okay
<halfbloodprince> got it
<kuzmaster> halfbloodprince, its for lower end systems
<kuzmaster> halfbloodprince, i used  to and im going to use it as a server
<halfbloodprince> kuzmaster: okay..
<halfbloodprince> man kubuntu has an inbuilt font installer
<halfbloodprince> how cool is that!
<Darius[TEA] > Snake: if at all, since the vmware x server doesn't do opengl AFAIK
<Snake> Darius[TEA] : I was half kididng :)
<Snake> enjoying your tea?
<Snake> :-P
* Ash-Fox runs kubuntu on lower end systems, because runnning a webbrowser, instant messenger, music, office suite (KDE apps only) is insanely slow when using xfce4 and kde apps, or gtk apps.
<halfbloodprince> Snake: does Kubuntu have any cool transparent-effect things
<Snake> halfbloodprince: Havnt tested, but XGL does
<Snake> and damnnn is XGL goooddddd
<Ash-Fox> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Snake> but native KDE, dunno
<Ash-Fox> native kde uses cheap hacks to get around transparencies on x.org
<Ash-Fox> Basically it just copies your background picture, and places in the application background
<Darius[TEA] > Ash-Fox: no it doesn't
<Darius[TEA] > Ash-Fox: it uses the composite extension
<Ash-Fox> You won't see any other windows under those.
<halfbloodprince> do you need external video cards for XGL?
<Snake> Im not sure the min requirement
<Darius[TEA] > Ash-Fox: I do :)
<Snake> I run mine on a ATI 9250
<Darius[TEA] > I suspect you just need a card that supports DRI for XGL
<Ash-Fox> Yeah, and I suggest you do not try running it on a radeon mobility, I've only had bad luck with those.
<Ash-Fox> (Strange artifacts getting left behind mostly)
<Snake> so steady as she goes!!
* Snake dances
<halfbloodprince> Snake: love that song!
<Darius[TEA] > well compsite extension support is pretty new
<halfbloodprince> what's the difference between Adept and Synapti
<halfbloodprince> Synaptic
<Ash-Fox> Not even x.org's backing store option helps with those artifacts.
<Snake> frontends
<Darius[TEA] > halfbloodprince: they're both front ends for pkg
<Darius[TEA] > dpkg
<Snake> halfbloodprince: layouts pretty much
<Darius[TEA] > adept is for kde, synaptic is for gnome
<Darius[TEA] > well qt & gtk
<Snake> and that
<Snake> :)
<link_36p> Does anyone know how i can get OpenGL 1.3?
<halfbloodprince> cool
<Ash-Fox> adept is a QT app or kde app?
<Snake> adept is QR
<Snake> QT*
<Snake> which is what kde is written in
<Snake> so itll start up faster in a KDE enviroment than a gnome
<Darius[TEA] > pretty marginal though
<Snake> correct
<link_36p> Hey anyone know if my openGL should be 1.3?
* Ash-Fox notes that firefox, thunderbird startup faster under KDE for him, than under gnome.
* Snake just uses konq
<Snake> konq is so tightly integrated, one of my fav things about kde
<Snake> :)
* Ash-Fox would use konqueror if there was google browser sync. That would let him synchronise his bookmarks with the other browsers on his others computers running windows, macosx, freebsd etc.
<Snake> yea knoq needs firefox extension support
<Snake> :)
<Snake> every browser should have firefox extension support
<Ash-Fox> It has extension support, but meh, supporting xul extensions. That's really pulling your underwear over your head in my opinion :/
<Snake> I know it does but no true firefox extension would work in it
<Snake> say deepest sender
<Ash-Fox> Firefox was supposed to have a QT version a few years ago.
<Snake> that'll be the day
<halfbloodprince> i havent heard too many good things about gnome
<Snake> I like gnome
<Snake> it seems much more stable than KDE, but its constraining
<halfbloodprince> i dont like konqueror as a browser.. it's nice as a file manager
<Ash-Fox> There are some decent things in gnome, but for the most part. I find the fact I can't turn off those blasted animations annoying.
<Mez> anyone here have a fresh install of kubuntu ?
<Snake> Mez: i just installed mine
<Snake> whats up?
<Ash-Fox> Nothing angers me more than stupid UI animations. I don't want to see flying boxes attack my tray when I hit minimize
<Snake> lol
<Mez> Snake: when you launch konversation: what servers do you see in the server list ?
<Snake> Mez: just freenodes
<Snake> irc.freenode.net
<halfbloodprince> Snake: you completed your installation?
<Snake> halfbloodprince: yea I been on here for a while now ;)
<Snake> i'm just installing codecs and stuff now
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<Snake> watching as fonts fly past my face
<halfbloodprince> Can you visit a website for me, and show me a screenshot?
<Snake> sure
<Snake> what site?
<halfbloodprince> if it's not too much to ask
<halfbloodprince> www.split-magazine.com
<Snake> halfbloodprince: uploading
<Snake> halfbloodprince: http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/1736/snapshot1is1.png
<halfbloodprince> firefox :p
<Snake> rawr2u
<Snake> halfbloodprince: i dont have firefox yet, automatix is doin its thing
<Snake> when its done ill grab it
<halfbloodprince> thats okay
<halfbloodprince> damn, my site looks good even in konqueror :p
<Snake> hehe
<halfbloodprince> what do you think of it?
<halfbloodprince> it's running on wordpress
<Snake> its nice
<halfbloodprince> thanks
<Snake> halfbloodprince: typo
<Snake> System of a Down: Mesmerize
<halfbloodprince> what's the typo
<Snake> isnt it mezmerize?
* Snake goes to check his album
<halfbloodprince> in UK english it's spelled as mesmerise
<Snake> ah
<plugs> that doesnt matter. it's how the band spellsit
<Snake> I hold the US release in my hand and its spelled with a z
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<Snake> hehe
<Snake> halfbloodprince: as I said, stupid little things annoy me
<plugs> thought i'd throw that out there =] 
<Snake> :-P
<halfbloodprince> thanks
<LinuxCart> does klaptopdaemon work?
<halfbloodprince> umm the title says mesmerize, right
<Darius[TEA] > LinuxCart: yes!
<Snake> havnt tried it
<LinuxCart> or should i use kpowersave
<Snake> halfbloodprince: on my album it says "System of a Down - Mezmerize"
<halfbloodprince> with a Z
<halfbloodprince> No on the site
<halfbloodprince> I'm looking at it
<Snake> ah
<halfbloodprince> It's Mesmerize
<halfbloodprince> with a Z
<halfbloodprince> not Mesmerise
<LinuxCart> Darius[TEA] : problem is that klaptopdaemon forces you to install cpufreqd and this latter doesn't start
<halfbloodprince> where exactly did u see the typo
<LinuxCart> I'm trying to get more info everywhere and no success till now
<Darius[TEA] > ah well TBH the only time I used it was on FreeBSD and that works, I run kubuntu inside vmware :)
<Snake> halfbloodprince: on your website it reads "Mesmerize" first s is incorrect, it should also be a "z"
<Snake> MeZmerize
<Darius[TEA] > LinuxCart: maybe you need a kernel module loaded for cpufreqd?
<LinuxCart> well it works in my debian, but not on my sister's kubunut
<LinuxCart> Darius[TEA] : I loaded all the cpufreq_xxx
<LinuxCart> and didn't start
<LinuxCart> the worst thing is that I don't have an error message
<LinuxCart> just fails
<Healot> 
<halfbloodprince> aaahhh
<Snake> !latestkde
<ubotu> The latest version of KDE is 3.5.4, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<halfbloodprince> well, i'm not going to change that :p
<kuzmaster> hmmmmmmmmmmph
<Snake> halfbloodprince: whys that?? Its the offical album name..
<Snake> Your losin out on google hits
<Snake> :-P
<kuzmaster> the updates are only 65% compleate
<halfbloodprince> Snake: In Kubuntu, I can change that default sans-serif font to whatever I want, right?
<Snake> halfbloodprince: yulp
<halfbloodprince> Snake: How do I do that
<Snake> halfbloodprince: I assume you mean the default system font?
<Snake> halfbloodprince: its in your kcontrol
<halfbloodprince> Yeah, default system font
<halfbloodprince> I want to change it to Lucida Grande
<kuzmaster> offtopic, but does anyone here own a netgear mp101 wireless music streamer?
<halfbloodprince> okay, cool
<halfbloodprince> I like the amarok website, it uses nice small fonts :p
<Snake> hehe
<halfbloodprince> i love the logo too
<Snake> good god
<Snake> 10 mins to update kde
<Snake> ugh
<Snake> I feel like im on gentoo
<kuzmaster> Snake, well its gonna take me well over 3 hours to do the whole update thing for kubuntu
<Snake> kuzmaster: it took me about a hour and a half for that
<Snake> heh
<kuzmaster> its still goin, its on 71% now
<halfbloodprince> good thing i'm getting 6.06.1
* halfbloodprince grins
* Snake boots to the head
<kuzmaster> !getright
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getright - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<halfbloodprince> Snake: thanks for the link
<Snake> halfbloodprince: np
<halfbloodprince> i cant PM
<halfbloodprince> coz i've forgotten my password
<Snake> whys that??
<Snake> hmm you shoudl be  able to
<Snake> I thought I set my account to be open
<halfbloodprince> oh i just assumed i couldn;t
<halfbloodprince> :[
<alessandro> hallo
<Snake> welcome
<alessandro> where I can find mozilla backup for ubuntu
<Ayabara> what app do you use for simple retouching of photos?
<Snake> Ayabara: krita and the gimp are both very good programs
<alessandro> gimp
<alessandro> sorry
<Ayabara> alessandro, Snake : I tried gimp, but it just seemed a little too much for me. I'm looking for something like picasa and adobe photoshop elements under xp
<Snake> hmmmm
<halfbloodprince> Ayabara: try GimpShop
<halfbloodprince> It's basically gimp with the almost-exact interface of Photoshop
<Ayabara> halfbloodprince, found the website some nanoseconds before your tip :-) thanks
<halfbloodprince> |gimpshop
<halfbloodprince> hehe cool
<halfbloodprince> how is this search thing supposed to work
<alessandro> sorry, I'm looking for mozilla backup. What do you know?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!n=ns@c-71-201-182-85.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by Mez
<Ayabara> is anyone using digikam?
<Otis> morning all
<Ayabara> good morning, Otis
<Otis> why do I only receive one frame from a remote webcam before Kopete says I've lost the camera connection ?
<Otis> note : I *do* receive one full frame before the loss
<Otis> 99.9% of forum posts are about h/w support and sending webcam .... my problem is with receiving webcam
<Ash-Fox> What's the problem with viewing webcams, Otis?
<kuzmaster> getting there
<kuzmaster>  only 5% left
<kuzmaster> 4%
<kuzmaster> 3%
<halfbloodprince> yay!
<kuzmaster> 3% now
<halfbloodprince> get a move on already :p
* kuzmaster wants to live at his school, where they have a fibre-optic connection
* halfbloodprince wants to live in kuzmaster's school too
<kuzmaster> ohhhh only 2% left, of downloading
<kuzmaster> like, it only took me like 15 mins to download studio8 demo
<kuzmaster> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh getting closer, only 1$ left
<kuzmaster> !ksvg
<ubotu> ksvg: SVG viewer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1149 kB, installed size 4028 kB
<kuzmaster> !svg
<ubotu> svg is Scalable Vector Graphics, a language used for graphical applications in XML, and a W3 recommendation. SVG Editors: Inkscape, Karbon14
<kuzmaster> ohhh cool
<Otis> Ash-Fox: sorry, baby son interrupted for a few minutes :-) ....
<kuzmaster> w00tage, now the updates are installing
<Otis> Ash-Fox: someone is sending me their webcam from a MSN client ....
<halfbloodprince> kuzmaster: cool
<Otis> Ash-Fox: I see *one* frame from their webcam ....
<Otis> Ash-Fox: and then my client says "the sender has stopped their webcam" ...
<Ash-Fox> Otis, install the Kopete from here: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<KDEfanboy> what's the apt line for official security updates repository?
<Otis> Ash-Fox: while the sender sees "the receiver has stopped viewing your camera"
<Otis> Ash-Fox: an update then ? I'll be giving that a shot
<Ash-Fox> Otis, yes, it's quite the update :)
<Ash-Fox> I forget what version kubuntu ships with, but it's quite old
<Otis> Ash-Fox: er, is that official or what ?
<Otis> ah, it's under kubuntu.org
<Otis> ok, thanks a lot
<Ash-Fox> It's made by someone that works on kubuntu, but it's not in the repositories, because of ubuntu's philosophy of keeping stable versions of stuff during releases
<fishfillet> gyache-improved works great on my kubuntu :)
<jarfer> buenos dias, perdonarme hay algun canal en espaol? es que soy nuevo en linux
<Ash-Fox> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jarfer> muchas gracias
<Otis> Ash-Fox: ok, sounds great, thanks again !
<Otis> Ash-Fox: you have any pointers to a discussion on my specific topic ?
<Ash-Fox> Otis, well, the fact that msn webcams work for me with that version of kopete... Just try updating :)
<Otis> Ash-Fox: ok, brilliant, cheers !
<Ayabara> I used ubuntu earlier, and just before dapper came out someone added a fix to the kernel that made the media keys on my Dell Inspiron 6000 work without tweaking any config files. I want that fix in kubuntu too, though I don't remember what it was... :-/
<Ash-Fox> Otis, oh, if you need help installing it, just do 'sudo dpkg -i kopete-package.deb' (replace the .deb with the one you downloaded, if you're using a PC, you'll want the one that has the 386/586/686 in the filename)
<kuzmaster> off topic, but dose anyone here own a netgear mp101 wireless music streamer?
<kuzmaster> anyone. yes..... no.....
<Ash-Fox> no.
<alexicon> no :P
<kuzmaster> hmmmm
<kuzmaster> theres supposed to be some alternative server software for it
<kuzmaster> and i wanted to look at it
<kuzmaster> aw well
<kuzmaster> wat is that program called that puts extra programs into the kmenu?
<halfbloodprince> kextra
<halfbloodprince> kidding :\
<kuzmaster> well i thought it was kapps, but it wasnt
<kuzmaster> now, im downloading/installing gaim via adept, its stuck on "Waiting for headers 0%'
<kuzmaster> and help?
<xanax`> hello
<mattikoo> Have kubuntu some package what analyzes hardware problems?
<mattikoo> Or find it
<kuzmaster> im downloading/installing gaim via adept, its stuck on "Waiting for headers 0%'
<kuzmaster> and help?
<kuzmaster> please?
<Otis> doink
<bc_> hi
<bc_> how can i upgrade t o kde 3.5.4 for dapper
<bc_> anybody
<bc_> help pls
<Otis> "system upgrade" ? in the systems folder ?
<Otis> bc_: not entirely sure, I'm booted up in Windows here ;-)
<Otis> PLEASE DON'T HURT ME
<bc_> what
<bc_> this rooms is so quiet
<Otis> K menu -> system -> system upgrade (I'm typing from memory, you'll have to go and look for yourself)
<xanax`> it's early in Europe bc_
<xanax`> and I guess USA is still sleeping
<Otis> and it's saturday morning
<Otis> and people have hangovers
<Otis> (when they will wake up)
<bc_> hahah
<bc_> sorry,
<bc_> i don't know
<bc_> so anyone can give repository link for uograde kde
<bc_> upgrade
<bc_> hello
<bc_> wht ever
<xanax`> bc :
<xanax`> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<llxcamxll> i added a unofficial repository and now i can't open adept
<llxcamxll> i need some help
<niceman2> kubuntu sucks
<bc_> xanax, thx
<bc_> hey niceman2
<niceman2> sup
<niceman2> i use windows xp its better
<bc_> u have been ban at ubuntu forum
<xanax`> lol
<bc_> now u here
<llxcamxll> no friends
<bc_> yeah cause u're stupid
<niceman2> u know what
<niceman2> fuck u
<niceman2> i don't need friends
<bc_> hah
<niceman2> i am a hacker
<llxcamxll> lol
<yml> hello
<llxcamxll> hacker
<bc_> yeah2
<niceman2> yes i download warez and stuff
<llxcamxll> lol
<llxcamxll> limewire
<niceman2> leet hacker stuff
<niceman2> naa you can't get anything off limewiere
<niceman2> torrents are the best
<niceman2> and xdcc botz
<yml> I am trying to get an environment to do some C programming on my Kubuntu box
<llxcamxll> wild
<llxcamxll> so like why you in here??
<niceman2> i heard there was good warez here
<bc_> a guy like u, should be dead
<llxcamxll> xp blows hardcore
<yml> I try to compile a simple gcc hello.c
<llxcamxll> can anyone help me
<llxcamxll> anyone
<bc_> are billgate son? niceman2
<niceman2> i can compile a hello.c on my visaull c++ easy
<yml> llxcamxll> what is the problem
* warnet off
<niceman2> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''''''''''''
<niceman2> ''''''''''
<llxcamxll> i added a unofficial repository and now i can't open adept
<niceman2> l;;
<niceman2> ';''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<niceman2> '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<niceman2> ''''''''''
<niceman2> ''''''
<niceman2> ''
<niceman2> '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<niceman2> '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<niceman2> '''''''''''''''''''''
<niceman2> '''''''''''''''''
<niceman2> '''''''''''''''
<niceman2> '''''''''''''
<niceman2> ''''''''''''''
<llxcamxll> wtf
<niceman2> '''''''''
<niceman2> ''''''''
<niceman2> ''''''
<niceman2> '
<niceman2> '''
<Snake[Sleep] > !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<halfbloodprince> spam attack
<niceman2> 8=================================================================================D
<bc_> just ban this guy
<niceman2> i was klined before
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<niceman2> i always come back
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=none@*.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by fdoving
* niceman2 was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (No.)
<heinkel_111> niceman2 .... you are so ignored :P
<Snake[Sleep] > ty fdoving
<llxcamxll> so can you help me yml
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<yml> how did you add the depot
<yml> ?
<Snake[Sleep] > fdoving: perhaps make that ban a bit less vauge though
<Snake[Sleep] > fdoving: you just blocked out a lot of adelphia
<llxcamxll> in adept, just added it in the manage repository bit
<Snake[Sleep] > :-P
<Snake[Sleep] > anyway I gotta get to bed
<Snake[Sleep] > night all
<yml> when I compile my hello.c I get this error message: hello.c:1:20: error:  stdio.h: No such file or directory
<fdoving> Snake[Sleep] : no, i didn't, just the ones with none as username/ident.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<llxcamxll> so like can anyone help????
<yml> llxcamxll> could you post sources.list on pastebin
<bc_> llxcamxll: try to edit your source.list
<bc_> just make all setting default
<llxcamxll> sorry guys but i'm new to this so like could you tell me what to do
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@69-165-73-82.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by fdoving
<llxcamxll> in dumb terminology
<bc_> /etc/apt/sources.list
<llxcamxll> k
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Otis> llxcamxll: I would if I could but that fool spammer kinda confused things for a bit
<Otis> care to repeat ?
<yml> also I have a file called /usr/include/stdio.h
<llxcamxll> theres nothing in the sources list file
<yml> but for some reasons gcc does not find it?
<Otis> yml: what's your command line ? cc something ?
<yml> gcc hello.c
<Otis> yml: because you're going to have to either 1) specify the include path on that command line or 2) create an environment variable indicating where includes are
<bc_> llxcamxll: just make all setting default
<xanax`> bc : you saw my private message ?
<Otis> I suggest doing a man gcc and looking for the options in what is displayed. I think -i lets you specify a list of  include directories
<yml> Otis> I acould you please let me know How I can specify the include path?
<yml> or should I read the man?
<llxcamxll> where do i do that??
<llxcamxll> The APT Database could not be opened!
<llxcamxll> This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem
<llxcamxll> Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<llxcamxll> i ran apt-setup but i got nothing
<Otis> yml: I'm not booted in Linux right now so you're just going to have to do man gcc and read
<Otis> "man gcc" is a command
<halfbloodprince> KDE vs GNOME
<Otis> they're BOTH GOOD !!
<llxcamxll> this is fucked
<Otis> now shoo
<halfbloodprince> hahaha
<llxcamxll> why the fuck won't adept run
<bc_> llxcamxll : try to edit your sources.list
<bc_> llxcamxll : sudo vi /etc/apt/souces.list
<Otis> llxcamxll: you say "won't run" ... does it not start at all ?
<Otis> llxcamxll: surely it's giving you some output saying what's wrong, no ?
<yml> llxcamxll>could you post your sources.list on http://paste.e-scribe.com
<llxcamxll> sorry
<llxcamxll> phone call
<llxcamxll> yeah won't start
<bc_> just do it what yml says
<llxcamxll> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem.
<llxcamxll>  Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Otis> llxcamxll: that's because you still have the sources.list file open in vi
<Otis> close vi
<llxcamxll> what is vi
<xanax`> a text editor
<Otis> vi is the editor
<llxcamxll> i only put this on here yesterday so i know nothing] 
<bc_> use console
<Otis> when you did "sudo vi [etc] " ... you opened the editor
<Otis> llxcamxll: close vi
<llxcamxll> there is no VI open
<llxcamxll> like what the fuck
<llxcamxll> there is no file in the sources list folder
<Otis> you did "sudo vi /etc/apt/souces.list", right ?
<llxcamxll> no
<Otis> ah ok
<llxcamxll> i only got this yesterday
<Otis> I thought you had ... you'd pasted that line further up
<voicu> the message says that the database cannot be opened.. that's not /etc/apt/sources.list
<Otis> voicu: ah, you're right
<Otis> llxcamxll: have you (by any chance) got another session of Adept or Synaptic open ?
<llxcamxll> it stopped working as soon as i added this unofficial repository
<llxcamxll> no
<voicu> llxcamxll: you should reinstall apt
<yml> Otis> I tried this :gcc -I/usr/include/  hello.c => gcc is still not finding stdio
<Otis> llxcamxll: or did you do an apt-get in a terminal that hasn't finished ?
<llxcamxll> nope
<Otis> llxcamxll: hm, I've run out of ideas here .... no great expert myself, sorry
<llxcamxll> thanks anyway
<yml> llxcamxll> try to close everything on your desktop
<llxcamxll> this is the only thing open on my desktop
<yml> to make sure you do not have an application locking apt
<yml> what is this?
<voicu> that's not going to work, if another program like adept is running apt would that dpkg is locked by another program
<voicu> it won't give an error about the database
<Otis> yml: you need -L/user/include
<Otis> whoops, I meant -L/usr/include
<llxcamxll> may aswell put windows on here
<Otis> llxcamxll: yes, you should
<llxcamxll> lol
<Otis> yml: all Linux commands are case-sensitive
<yml> gcc -L /usr/include/  hello.c this give the same error message
<llxcamxll> trying to expand my horizons
<jackle> Moring everyone
<abattoir> llxcamxll: you get the database locked error?
<Otis> yml: ah fuck, I'm getting confused .... you had it right -I capital i, right ? damn
<llxcamxll> i'll paste the error abbattoir
<Otis> llxcamxll: yes but I think you're trying to skip a few steps before you can appreciate Linux
<yml> Otis > no problem
<llxcamxll> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Otis> llxcamxll: try and enjoy the experience you get from using official releases and using GUI tools for as much as possible
<jackle> I have an lvm problem.. my lvm doesnt want to mount .. can anyone maybe help?
<abattoir> llxcamxll: and you ran both those commands?
<yml> could you open sources.list with a text editor?
<Otis> llxcamxll: do like the message says ... open a terminal and run "apt-get update"
<bc_> llxcamxll: have u check u'r sources.list
<yml> and copy paste its content in a pastebin
<llxcamxll> kk
<voicu> it's not because of sources.list...
<abattoir> llxcamxll: 'sudo apt-get update'
<bc_> there is some thing wrong in soures.list i guess
<llxcamxll> Type 'http://debian.video.free.fr/' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<fdoving> llxcamxll: missing 'deb' in front of the url.
<halfbloodprince> this is a random question: but does kubuntu freeze up a lot? (i heard this rumour)
<abattoir> llxcamxll: ok, you tried to add a repository, and it didnt go well
<fdoving> halfbloodprince: i haven't experienced that once.. yet.
<llxcamxll> yep
<Marki> hello, my synaptic won't update anything anymore saying: "could not connect to localhost 127.0.0.1"
<llxcamxll> how do i undo my mistake
<fdoving> Marki: check proxy settings.
<abattoir> llxcamxll: 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<abattoir> llxcamxll: that command will open that file in a text editor
<halfbloodprince> fdoving: thanks
<llxcamxll> k
<abattoir> llxcamxll: prefix the 'http://debian.video.free.fr..' line with 'deb'
<abattoir> llxcamxll: or you can regenerate your sources.list
<abattoir> llxcamxll: why did you add that repository? if i may ask?
<Marki> normally i have no proxies i alredady did : "unset http_proxy" the graphical synaptic does not work either
<Marki> on a forum some guy had the same problem and he said this: "
<Marki> I at least fix part of my problem by using the command
<Marki> unset http_proxy
<Marki> it seems I had a proxy setup that I did not know about
<Marki> This fix programs executed from the command line but when I try to use a program like synaptic it still doesn't work
<tonio_> imbrandon: that's what I thought :)
<llxcamxll> dunno
<llxcamxll> forgotten
<Marki> my problem is that i don't know the commands i have to use on the command line to update :S
<tonio_> the patch doesn't work since kds already overwrites the cpp file settings
<abattoir> llxcamxll: well, it is generally not recommended to add third party repositories...
<tonio_> imbrandon: I'm fixing kds and removing Mez patch, since it is not of any use afaik ;)
<llxcamxll> ahh ok
<abattoir> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<abattoir> llxcamxll: you can either do what i said initially(about prefixing 'deb ' in that line) or regenerate your file^^^^
<llxcamxll> thanks guys, we have lift off
<llxcamxll> appreciate the help
<llxcamxll> no windows xp for me
<halfbloodprince> ||xcamx|| : no windows xp at all?
<jackle> Anyone... plz plz plz
<abattoir> jackle: what's your question?
<llxcamxll> well like i had xp on here but my cousin fucked around with system32 files
<jackle> abattoir: I count mount my lvm (it cant determine the filesystem type)
<llxcamxll> so i had no format disc and like i wanted to use my laptop so i just installed kubuntu on here
<jackle> *cant
<calcmandan> Hello awesome people
<abattoir> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<abattoir> jackle: see if that helps you^^^^
<abattoir> jackle: see if that helps you^^^^
<halfbloodprince> xcam, so u dont need xp at all?
<jackle> abattoir: I did.
<llxcamxll> nope
<halfbloodprince> what do you use your comp for?
<llxcamxll> i got it on my desktop pc
<llxcamxll> i only use this for movies and music and shite
<llxcamxll> multimedia style
<llxcamxll> and like i was bored so i downloaded this and installed it
<jackle> abattoir: Is there a way that I can maybe "convert" a lvm partition (it is already in ext3 format) to a plain ext3 partition.. eg: /dev/sda1 is lvm .. not /dev/sda1 become ext3 not lvm thus I can maybe resque the data?
<llxcamxll> does anyone have the patience to explain compiling source code
<Linux_Galore> just tried installing Kubuntu 6.10 node II on a toshiba 2450 and it hung when it tried to load the desktop, Kubuntu 6.06 works fine
<Linux_Galore> toshiba 2450 laptop that is
<Linux_Galore> or replace Kernel Panic with . system has suffered a "God moment" please reboot
<Linux_Galore> oops wrong screen
<Marki> how do i do this:
<Marki> I figured out my problem. I didn't format my home partition and it kept all my setting from before the upgrade and something in there was conflicting with the upgraded version. I simply created a new user, logged in with them and copied its settings over to my old user
<jackle> abattoir: ?
<abattoir> jackle: ???
<voicu> llxcamxll: if you want to compile a program then you usually have to run ./configure, make, and sudo make install. if there are dependency problems, ./configure should tell you. but the thing is once you installed a program like that it's hard to uninstall it. you should always use packeges (preferably from repositories)
<abattoir> jackle: connection got timed out, so didnt say any messages(if you had typed any)
<jackle> abattoir: Is there a way that I can maybe "convert" a lvm partition (it is already in ext3 format) to a plain ext3 partition.. eg: /dev/sda1 is lvm .. not /dev/sda1 become ext3 not lvm thus I can maybe resque the data?
<voicu> llxcamxll, you have to run those commands inside the source directory
<voicu> that you downloaded from the internet
<abattoir> jackle: http://predisposition.com/stuff/archives/35-lvm-in-rescue-mode.html might help?
<halfbloodprince> is mepis any good?
<Linux_Galore> yeah its ok, very slow though
<jackle> abattoir: I cant. I e2fsck throws errors (cant locate the superblock)
<abattoir> jackle: i'm not sure... i cant search for you if you want..
<Netcad> how to configure vhost based named dir?
<jackle> abattoir: I tried searching.. but either I 'm searching incorrectly or it doesnt exists. Can I somehow resque the superblock?
<abattoir> jackle: and tune2fs doesnt help?
<yml> I would like to know what I should installed or configure to get gcc compiling a simple hello.c
<hunter> hi
<jackle> abattoir: I'll quickly check it out. Some people on the web also says one can make mkfs to only write superblock info?
<hunter> yml: gcc hello.c ?
<abattoir> jackle: i'm not sure... and you cant get any help at #LVM ?
<jackle> abattoir: I am also there.. but nobody wants to talk
<yml> When I try to do so I get the following error message:hello.c:1:20: error:  stdio.h: No such file or directory
<yml> hunter> This is what I am doing but gcc does not find stdio.h
<hunter> how do you include stdio.h? install libc6-dev
<yml> hunter> It is installed
<hunter> yml: do you use "" or <> to include it?
<halfbloodprince> umm, i have a quick partitioning question
<yml> hunter> I am going to paste my code somewhere 3 lines
<hunter> yml: ok, use query :-)
<hunter> oh, private queries with unregistered nicks are not allowed... argl
<halfbloodprince> anyone?
<hunter> yml: you can use http://rafb.net/paste/ to put your 3 lines online
<yml> <hunter>http://paste.e-scribe.com/1484/
<hunter> yml: remove the whitespace between the < and the stdiou.h
<hunter> -u
<halfbloodprince> ok, say i reformat my hard drive, and re-install windows,  creating a 25gb partition for it. now, say i leave the rest of it unpartitioned, how will the kubuntu installer detect it, and how do i tell it to install kubuntu in the unpartitioned space
<FoxHunter> ah, now back with a registered nick :-)
<yml> hunter> Thank you for your help
<FoxHunter> yml: you're welcome :-)
<FoxHunter> bye
<kraut> moin
<halfbloodprince> can anyone help me out with my partitioning problem?
<halfbloodprince> no one? damn
<alexicon> hrm anyone have their amarok working with last.fm radio?
<alexicon> what is your partitioning problem?
<halfbloodprince> say i reformat my hard drive, and re-install windows, creating a 25gb partition for it. now, say i leave the rest of it unpartitioned, how will the kubuntu installer detect it, and how do i tell it to install kubuntu in the unpartitioned space
<Chousuke>  I think the installer has a "use free space" option
<alexicon> it will detect that there is "free space" at the end of the disk
<alexicon> and the installer allows you to further partition and format
<alexicon> where ever you tell it to put the /
<alexicon> and it will warn you which partitions its going to touch for formatting
<parsek> why doesnt konqueror remember the "show creation time" setting altough i have saved the view profile
<halfbloodprince> that's the confusing part alexicon
<halfbloodprince> where exactly do i tell it to put the /
<ibrahim> hello  all
<ibrahim> i am new to kubuntu, i've just finished the installation
<parsek> next time i open the folder the (View->Show details->Show creation time) is grey and it doesnt show the creation time of files
<halfbloodprince> hey ibrahim
<halfbloodprince> how are you?
<halfbloodprince> i'm new to kubuntu, i'll be installing it soon
<halfbloodprince> how was your installing experience
<halfbloodprince> ??
<halfbloodprince> somebody ping me
<mezz> pong
<mezz> (sorry, v slow)
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<halfbloodprince> i have some questions :=
<halfbloodprince> L\
<halfbloodprince> :\ dammit
<alex_> hola!!
<halfbloodprince> hey alex_
<alex_> ke tal
<alex_> komo estas?
<alexicon> does anyone have /usr/bin/rc or know what package it relates to?
<alex_> hey algun programador de linux ke pueda darle algunas sabias palabras ke puedan darle a un novato interesado en aprender a programar para linux
<halfbloodprince> english?
<alex_> alguien ke me pueda sakar de algunas dudas!
<alex_> so so
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<alex_> ok
<alex_> sorry
<alex_> and tanks!
<Jucato> :)
<halfbloodprince> Jucato, what'sup
<halfbloodprince> just the man i wanted to talk to :p
<Jucato> huh? :)
* Jucato hides
<halfbloodprince> hahaha
<halfbloodprince> i just had some questions regarding partitioning
<Jucato> ooh...
<Jucato> hope I can help. I'm no expert either :)
<halfbloodprince> well, it's about dual booting.. say i re-format my hard drive (40gb), and create a 25gb partition for windows (ntfs), and leave the rest unpartitioned
<halfbloodprince> how do i tell the ubuntu installer to install in the unpartitioned space
<Jucato> hmm... there's an option in the installer to use an available free space (forgot the full text of that option)
<halfbloodprince> are there any further options i need to know?
<halfbloodprince> after i select that one
<Jucato> hm.. I'm not sure. I usually edit the partitions manually (3rd option, I think)...
<Jucato> err... excuse me halfbloodprince, I need to go for a while... :(
<halfbloodprince> ok
<halfbloodprince> thanks :)
<Jucato> :)
<vasi> hi, i'm trying to install kubuntu dapper from the live CD
<vasi> but when i get to the "manual partitioning" stage, nothing appears in the installer window to let me partition
<halfbloodprince> hi vasi
<vasi> any idea what i should try?
<halfbloodprince> i wouldn't know
<halfbloodprince> i'm scared of manual partitions
<halfbloodprince> do you know how to partition it manually?
<vasi> yeah, i've been on a linux spree lately
<vasi> this is something like the 7th distro i've installed this week :-)
<halfbloodprince> ah okay
<vasi> i'd really rather not wipe my whole hard drive if i can avoid it
<halfbloodprince> i have a question regarding partition
<halfbloodprince> can you help me out?
<vasi> maybe...i'm a PPC guy, but i'll help as much as i can
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<alex_> hey
<vasi> ah, my problem is on the "known bugs" page
<halfbloodprince> I have a 40gb hard drive, i plan to reformat it, and create a 25gb partition for windows (dual boot). i plan to leave the rest of it unpartitioned
<vasi> "installer will crash if manual partitioning is used" :-(
<halfbloodprince> when i install ubunto from the cd, how do i tell it to install using the 15gb unpartitioned space
<alex_> whats the chanels for spanis??
<alexicon> can anyone please tell me what /usr/bin/rc contains?
<halfbloodprince> oh yeah vasi, that's a reported bug i think
<alexicon> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<alex_> ok tank you again ;)
<vasi> alexicon: i have nothing in that path
<alexicon> nod
<alexicon> thanks
<vasi> i think 'rc' is usually in /etc?
<alexicon> i have a feeling its a shell
<vasi> yeah, it should be a shell script
<vasi> very important for booting :-)
<alexicon> hrm nah i think its a different one
<alexicon> its a dependancy for bashish
<alexicon> rc is a command interpreter and programming language similar to sh(1).
<halfbloodprince> vasi, can u help me out?
<vasi> halfbloodprince: well you should be able to choose manual partitioning
<halfbloodprince> and after i choose that?
<vasi> and then there will probably be an option to "automatically partition free space", at least most distros have that
<vasi> otherwise you will have to manually allocate a swap and root partition
<alexicon> if you let it auto configure it should figure out what free space to create that will preserve windows
<halfbloodprince> alexicon: if i let it autoconfigure, it will also consider the free space in the windows partition
<halfbloodprince> i want it to install only in the unpartitioned space
<alexicon> what do you see in the paritioner?
<halfbloodprince> there are 3 optiosn right
<halfbloodprince> hold on, i'm watching a video which tells me how to dual boot
<Pensacola> I accidentaly closed my kde-menu-taskbar
<vasi> if i choose "automatic partitioning", do i get a chance to review the result?
<Pensacola> how can I get it back?
<Jucato> Pensacola: Alt+F2 and type in "kicker"
<halfbloodprince> vasi: automatic partitioning is 50-50 i think
<Pensacola> didn't work :s
<Pensacola> I've closed it with kxdocker :s
<alexicon> vasi i think it should confirm which partitions its going to format
<Jucato> Pensacola: how did you close it?
<kasim> hi kubuntu-users, every time I start my kubuntu dapper with kde 3.5.4 the "personal-preference-assistent" (exact name unknown) pops up. How can I get rid of that behaviour?
<alexicon> cant remember 100% tho
<Pensacola> I've closed it by right clicking on the kde menu in kxdocker and close kde menu
<kiizeli> can someone help me :S, i try to edit /etc/apt/sources.list-file whit sudo gedit command, but sudo says that gedit command not found??
<abattoir> kiizeli: use kate instead of gedit
<Jucato> kiizeli: we don't have gedit. substitute "kate"
<kiizeli> aa
<kiizeli> ok
<abattoir> hi Jucato
<Jucato> abattoir! hi
<lupine_85> and use kdesu instead of sudo :)
<Pensacola> when I type in kicker it gives me another kxdocker bar :s
<Jucato> ooh thanks for adding that lupine_85 :)
<Jucato> Pensacola: hm.. I'm not overly familiar with how kxdocker works. doesn't it have an option to make the normal Kicker appear again?
<lupine_85> Pensacola: killall kicker; kicker ?
<Jucato> Pensacola: maybe you should close kxdocker first?
<voicu> Hi, how do I configure my machine as a SMTP server?
<voicu> What do I install?
<gnomefreak> or kedit :)
<lupine_85> voicu: install exim, postfix or sendmail
<Pensacola> my kicker menu appears for a split second after typing in kicker but no way to get it to show :s
<abattoir> Pensacola: kxdocker doesnt close the kicker, or make it disappear...
<lupine_85> then Read The Manual
<CVirus> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<lupine_85> you don't want to become a spam relay
<CVirus> voicu: ^
<Pensacola> maybe if I reboot it will be fixed
<abattoir> Pensacola: ok, do as i say...
<Jucato> er....
<voicu> ok thanks :)
<abattoir> Pensacola: 'killall kicker'
<Pensacola> jep
<lupine_85> Pensacola: try shutting down and restarting X first?
<lupine_85> ctrl+alt+bkspace
<abattoir> hmm, why did he leave so soon? :(
<lupine_85> meh
<lupine_85> Reboots are for wimps;)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> Windows habit...
<vasi> hmm, it seems my only choices are "Erase entire disk" or "Partition manually" (which crashes)
<vasi> is there a way to use the text-mode installer from the desktop CD?
<Jucato> vasi: unfortunately, no.
<Pensacola> I was a bit fast, sorry
<Jucato> vasi: it's the Alternate Install CD that has that feature
<Pensacola> I pressed ctrl alt backspace
<vasi> Jucato: thanks
<vasi> i guess i'm off to download another CD :-/
<Pensacola> lupine_85 ?
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: the normal iso that you get doesn't allow you to partition manually?
<lupine_85> ?
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: of course it does :)
<abattoir> Pensacola: did it work?
<halfbloodprince> then what is the alternate install cd for
<Jucato> text based installation and more advanced options
<vasi> Jucato: do you know of any other way i can get around qtparted crashing in the desktop installer?
<Jucato> vasi: that I don't know. it shouldn't be crashing at all...
<vasi> (maybe there's a text-ui option to ubiquity or something...)
<ubuntu> how to recognize and activate wireless card dell 1400 (bcm 4309)? Thank you!
<vasi> the known bugs page says "Installer will crash if manual partitioning is used"
<abattoir> vasi: what's your disk layout like?
<abattoir> ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<vasi> abattoir: i'm on PPC...i've got the standard Apple driver partitions, then a 30 GB HFS+ for OS X, 512 MB HFS+ for OS 9, bootstrap partition, swap, and ext2
<vasi> i don't really NEED to do any partitioning, it's already done
<abattoir> vasi: does qtparted give out any error?
<abattoir> ubuntu: Section 1.2 onwards
<metaph3r> Hi there. Anyone having problems too with the latest amarok 1.4.3 release? I can't play any music. It always says it can't find a demuxing plugin. I tried with ogg and mp3. I followed the installation instructions at kubuntu.org.
<vasi> abattoir: abattoir: where can i paste my log?
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> vasi: ^^^
<vasi> cool
<voicu> Do I need a domain name for the SMTP server to work?
<alexicon> metaph3r: what engine are you using with amarok
<XVampireX> metaph3r: have you installed gstreamer stuff? and do you have xine engine?
<alexicon> libxine-extracodecs
<XVampireX> and xine-extracodecs
<XVampireX> yeah
<CVirus> voicu: it should work with no domain name .. but most of the websites will block your E-mails
<vasi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22989
<vasi> there's my installer syslog
<halfbloodprince> what use is helix player
<metaph3r> well, i'm using the standard xine engine of dapper
<voicu> CVirus: OK, now it makes sense why gmail didn't receive my mail :D
<CVirus> voicu: Gmail should accept it by the way
<vasi> note btw that qtparted seems to launch ok if i run it standalone
<CVirus> voicu: hotmail doesnt though
<halfbloodprince> vasi: standalone, as in?
<metaph3r> the extracodecs package ist installed
<voicu> CVirus: maybe it takes longer to receive it? postfix said it got delivered
<Pensacola> abattoir it didn't work :s
<CVirus> voicu: it should be there by the time postfix has said that it was deleivered
<vasi> halfbloodprince: as in running 'qtparted' from the command line
<abattoir> vasi: what tool did you use to create the ext2 parition?
<CVirus> voicu: mailq and check if its qeued or not
<abattoir> Pensacola: you left before i could even tell you what to do :P
<Pensacola> yeah, sorry :)
<vasi> abattoir: it's unformatted at the moment
<Pensacola> i know it's running now but I can't get it to show
<vasi> i'll format it and see if that does anygood
<voicu> CVirus: the queue is empty
<CVirus> voicu: it should be in your inbox then .. or check your junk
<abattoir> Pensacola: you want the regular kicker that comes w/ kubuntu, not kxdocker, right?
<heinkel_111> is it so that when i install new software with adept, it will only display in K menu after restarting X-server?
<heinkel_111> or in the next session, whatever?
<voicu> CVirus: yep, it labeled me as spam :), thanks for thinking for me :P
<Pensacola> jep
<abattoir> heinkel_111: it doesnt get added immediately, yes
<CVirus> voicu: no problem
<abattoir> Pensacola: ok, 'killall kxdocker'
<abattoir> Pensacola: 'killall kicker'
<heinkel_111> ok, i just installed a lot of progs and could not find them in the menu :)
<Pensacola> ok
<vasi> abattoir: i just formatted it with 'mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda13'....i get the same error from the installer
<abattoir> Pensacola: 'rm ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc'
<abattoir> Pensacola: 'kicker'
<abattoir> vasi: as you might've noticed, "No Implementation: This ext2 file system has a rather strange layout!  Parted can't resize this (yet)."
<Pensacola> thx abattoir it's back now
<abattoir> ^^^from the old log
<Pensacola> you guys rock
<abattoir> Pensacola: good :)
<kamika> hi, my xserver locks the system when i start the live cd, can i start it somehow in text only runlevel?
<vasi> abattoir: yes, that's still there
<CVirus> voicu: I would recommend that you read O'Reilly Postfix The Defintive Guide
<vasi> i guess i can try to mount my partitions to make sure they're all sane
<heinkel_111> can someone help me understand what katapult is supposed to do?
<voicu> OK, thanks. This postfix thing is great
<abattoir> heinkel_111: launch applications, run commands, open locations, bookmarks amarok playlists
<abattoir> heinkel_111: oh, and calculate
<heinkel_111> it was not included in the documentation...is there a guide or hompage?
<vasi> abattoir: all my mountable partitions mount fine
<vasi> i don't know why qtparted keeps saying my ext2 partition has a "strange layout" :-(
<halfbloodprince> haha
<abattoir> vasi: its actually, 'parted' the backend...
<abattoir> vasi: could you pastebin /var/log/installer/syslog ?
<abattoir> vasi: and also /var/log/partman
<vasi> ok, i updated http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22990 with the new installer/syslog
<abattoir> heinkel_111: http://wiki.thekatapult.org.uk/Home
<abattoir> vasi: next time, pls. put it separately
<kamika> somebody hast an idea for my xserver problem?
<abattoir> vasi: or are both the pastes the same?
<heinkel_111> thank you , abattoir!
<abattoir> heinkel_111: you're welcome
<vasi> abattoir: the new stuff is at the end of installer/syslog
<vasi> it was just appended to
<vasi> ok, here's the ending portion of /var/log/partman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22992
<XVampireX> E-Gay: You should join #gaygeeks :P
<E-Gay> :)
<heinkel_111> yes you should :)
<vasi> hmm, it appears that when i try to do manual partitioning, the partman log isn't touched
<ubuntu> amarok
<heinkel_111> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<halfbloodprince> isn't the latest version 1.4.3?
<heinkel_111> i seem to be using 1.4.2 :)
<halfbloodprince> www.amarok.org
<halfbloodprince> sorry
<halfbloodprince> http://amarok.kde.org/
<heinkel_111> the package description for bugzilla describes the controllable regex mutilator ???
<heinkel_111> obviously something must be wrong somewhere in the labyrinths of the repositories?
<heinkel_111> where to report the bug then :P
<Matalo> hi did somebody tried kde4 package on amd64
<JohnFlux> Matalo: there's a kde4 package?
<JohnFlux> Matalo: I compile kde4 from svn on amd64
<abattoir> JohnFlux: yes... for i386, edgy, btw
<JohnFlux> abattoir: heh
<JohnFlux> abattoir: how pointless :-)
<Matalo> no there is only i386 package, but i wondered if it works on amd64
<abattoir> Matalo: KDE4 will surely work on amd64, but the i386 packages wont
<abattoir> unless you mean an i386 install on an amd64 machine :P
<Matalo> ok so i should compile it from svn ok than thanks
<Matalo> no i have amd64 kubuntu
<JohnFlux> Matalo: hmm
<abattoir> aah, yes, then that's the solution :)
<JohnFlux> Matalo: can you compile from svn?
<JohnFlux> Matalo: i mean, do you have the skillz ;-)
<JohnFlux> Matalo: it's often broken
<Matalo> well i am not sure but i am developing already some stuff under qt4 i know it is not same but ... i can try at least :)
<dhq> hey all
<dhq> is there any software to improve the performance of sound while playon songs
<dhq> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<JohnFlux> dhq: "performance of sound" ?
<dhq> JohnFlux: well good effects in the sounds you know
<JohnFlux> dhq: i'm not too sure what such a piece of software would do.
<lupine_85> xmms has loads of plugins
<dhq> !ping Hawkwind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping Hawkwind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> one of those might do the trick (depending on what you want)
* lupine_85 likes the voice remover
<halfbloodprince> I think dhq means DSP effects
<dhq> lupine_85: well there is nothing built in like which will improve it for all
<lupine_85> true
<ubuntu> oups !!
<dhq> halfbloodprince: yes something like that
<roger_> try blacksec.org
<ubuntu> god morning for you
<ubuntu> my novice linux
<lupine_85> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> my old french man !!
<ubuntu> hi lupine 85
<lupine_85> if you have trouble with english, there are many foreign-language channel :)
<lupine_85> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lupine_85> ?
<ubuntu> my fr
<gogeta> hello
<matus> hi
<gogeta> my frend has a networking issue
<gogeta> his isp is shitlol
<gogeta> anyone knoe howto setup rogers cable
<lupine_85> how is it terminated?
<gogeta> simply not working lol
<gogeta> sence install
<malcolm> I've got a windows hdd(ntfs)  how do i mount in on kubuntu?
<matus> does anybody know of any large (k)ubuntu jabber server/chatroom?
<lupine_85> gogeta: how is the connection terminated? e.g. did he have to login from the windows partition? (PPPoE) Is it wireless? ethernet?
<gogeta> its a pure system
<gogeta> linux only
<gogeta> i told him to try reseting the modem works on my isp anyways
<lupine_85> if he doesn't know how the connection is terminated, he'll have to ask his ISP
<lupine_85> it's hard to set something up if you don't know what you're aiming for ;)
<gogeta> he said there shit never works unless he installs the softwhere
<gogeta> windows crap
<lupine_85> then it's probably PPPoE
<gogeta> but being a cable ispi dont buy that
<lupine_85> or something equally useless
<malcolm> how do i mount my ntfs hdd?
<lupine_85> malcolm: read-only
<gogeta> ppoe is dsl
<lupine_85> e.g. mount -t ntfs /dev/file /path/to/mount/point
<lupine_85> gogeta: my dsl is PPPoA
<lupine_85> regardless, if he doesn't know, he can't set it up
<gogeta> hes a totalnoob
<CapNemo> damned superkaramba doesnt install theme !
<lupine_85> then he needs to get in touch with his ISP support ;)
<gogeta> no use
<gogeta> you say linux they laugh
<parsek> how can i install an .rpm file
<lupine_85> ...all he has to do is ask them how the connection is terminated
<lupine_85> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<lupine_85> usually safe for application software
<gogeta> termated humm
<gogeta> not working probly no ip
<lupine_85> as in, how the connection is presented to his home computer/the Windows software
<gogeta> if i was at thepc i could tell you
<lupine_85> presumably he needs to authenticate in some way; that usuall points to PPPoE
<gogeta> i asked if it nedded some king of login he said no
<halfbloodprince> yay i figured out my partitioning doubts by watching a video on google
<gogeta> partations system
<gogeta> system explods
<gogeta> lol
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> ok gogle suggests that it's a static IP setup
<gogeta> well hes not back yet power cycling probly worked
<lupine_85> erm, google rather
<lupine_85> http://slackware.osuosl.org/slackware-7.0/docs/Linux-mini-HOWTO/Cable-Modem
<gogeta> yea i read that to but it also says it changed to dchp later
<gogeta> aa newer doc did
<gogeta> it must be working hes not back yet
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> sence he switched pcs
<parsek> ok so i dont use it but how can i get vlc to play files over network without konqueror downloading them first to tmp
<gogeta> does it matter
<gogeta> tmp is just that there deleted
<parsek> but it takes a long time
<parsek> 40s or something
<lordkamau> Hie all...
<gogeta> i think you can change the delay but im not shure abought not using tmp
<lordkamau> have a quick question to ask ...
<gogeta> well ask
<Lynoure> it's even quicker when you just ask it :)
<lordkamau> i am trying to set my linux ubuntu 6.06 system to work in dual head mode...
<lordkamau> i tried installing ati drivers to no avail..
<lordkamau> has any of you done this before?
<gogeta> you probly will need those
<gogeta> install ati driver yep
<lordkamau> i just tried but get the "unsupported architecture" error
<parsek> what craphics card you have BTW?
<Healot> lordkamau: you're using a Mac?
<gogeta> or 64bit
<Healot> or different installer for different CPU architecture?
<lordkamau> no...
<lordkamau> i have a pent 4
<halfbloodprince> does kubuntu recognize screen resolution, etc?
<halfbloodprince>  i mean does it do it properly
<Healot> things would be better if you tell use about the filename of the ATI installer, what ubuntu version you installed?
<lordkamau> yeah....
<lordkamau> ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run on ubuntu 6.06
<lordkamau> i am using a hp pavilion laptop
<Healot> are you sure you downloaded the correct installer for the correct ubuntu version?
<lordkamau> there are only two options on the ati web site as far as linux go. Linux x86 and Linux x86_64
<lordkamau> i chose Linux x86
<lordkamau> the installer gives the option to unpack ubuntu 6.06 package but then it gives me the "unsupported architecture" error
<Healot> okay, then it's really the isntaller fault.
<toni__> ciao
<toni__> qualcuno parla italiano?
<MenZa> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<toni__> vorrei un consiglio
<toni__> !it
<lordkamau> any suggestions?
<MenZa> toni__: go to #kubuntu-it
<Healot> use the ubuntu stock ati driver, the 3d one, xserver-driver-fglrx
<Healot> !info 
<ubotu> Package  does not exist in any distro I know
<Healot> !info xserver-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> Package xserver-driver-fglrx does not exist in any distro I know
<Healot> !find fglrx
<ubotu> Found: fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev, fglrx-kernel-source
<Healot> xorg :)
<lordkamau> so non of you guys has ever set up a dual head configuration?
<lordkamau> on a pentium 4
<Healot> not me, can't afford any extra monitor
<Healot> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lordkamau> what good will restarting the x windows system do?
<MenZa> reload your config settings.
<lordkamau> ....as far as dual head mode goes
<Healot> just follow the link, you'll find out how to figure duel monitor display
* MenZa shrugs
<lordkamau> cool thanks y'all.
<halfbloodprince> is there any one here who uses only kubuntu? no dual boot or vmware
<DeadS0ul> I do
<DeadS0ul> actually i dual boot
<halfbloodprince> ah
<DeadS0ul> apt-get upgrade *
<tobias_> hello! is the only way to upgrade from dapper to edgy to use ubuntu's/gnome's update manager? 'Cause this would be akward...
<DeadS0ul> naw
<DeadS0ul> you can use commandline
<tobias_> but the sources.list is set to the dapper-repos..
<DeadS0ul> just update your sources.list by hand
<DeadS0ul> make sure you know what you're doing
<DeadS0ul> and things my break too =P
<paran> tobias_: replace dapper with edgy everywhere in sources.list, run aptitude update then aptitude upgrade
<tobias_> so there is no GUI-way to do this? I mean, i could do it manually, but i'm just thinking of the concept in generell... There is no Kubuntu/KDE tool to upgrade to the next kubuntu-version then..
<paran> tobias_: can't you do that using adept in KDE?
<DeadS0ul> use adept
<DeadS0ul> you can edit your sources.lsit with and do a distupgarade
<tobias_> you mean, go to adept & edit the sources.list from there?
<DeadS0ul> yeah
<tobias_> thanks!
<tobias_> I won't upgrade just yet anyway - things are too unstable still in edgy ... but I wanted to have a look on how it's done when the time's right.
<tobias_> has any of you guys upgraded to edgy already?
<lackdiant> hi, which is the best application to make a video/gif/flash about desktop in kubuntu?
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> why does kopete not support jingle in dapper?
<lackdiant> I saw screenkast and maybe another but I want to know about others apps
<halfbloodprince> GAP?
<Hobbsee> Russel: because it needs a specific lib not in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> it likely wont support it in edgy either, i expect
<Russel> that is... stupid
<Hobbsee> actually.  it does exist in ubuntu.  it's a different version
<Hobbsee> and only one version works.
<Russel> mhhh
<Russel> how can i get a version with jingle? compile it myself?
<abattoir> Russel: yes
<abattoir> Russel: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete+Jabber+Jingle
<Russel> thx
<wolfgang> test
<SonicChao> O.o
<SonicChao> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<SonicChao> Hm...
<wolfgang> hallo
<SonicChao> Well, please test in #tets
<SonicChao> #test
<wolfgang> sorry will nicht stren, habe nur mal geschaut was passiert wenn man klickt
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wolfgang> schnen tag noch
<Russel> Hobbsee: is it possible to have the old version for this in kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Russel: not easily.
<Hobbsee> Russel: certainly not in dapper
<Russel> in edgy?
<CVirus> I Want a simple KDE picture editor .. suggestions ?
<Russel> because kopete folks just use the libjingle and google uses ortp 0.7.1 (i think)
<halfbloodprince> gimp?
<halfbloodprince> there was something else.. i forgot
<abattoir> CVirus: krita comes pre-installed
<Russel> CVirus: krita
<halfbloodprince> yeah
<halfbloodprince> thats the one
<CVirus> abattoir: Russel: I want a simple one
<CVirus> !
<abattoir> CVirus: you mean like paint ?
<halfbloodprince> picasa?
<CVirus> abattoir: exactly
<abattoir> !info kolourpaint
<ubotu> kolourpaint: a simple paint program for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1030 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<abattoir> CVirus: ^^^^
<halfbloodprince> picasa is available for linux, man
<DeadS0ul> that's photo management
<CVirus> halfbloodprince: why would I use closed source software !
<halfbloodprince> you can edit in picasa too
<halfbloodprince> ah
<halfbloodprince> point
<halfbloodprince> because it's google? :p
<SonicChao> Picasa? I've never seen more sucky software.
<Dr_Willis> SonicChao,   I can think of worse software. :P
<SonicChao> CVirus: Kolourpaint is awesome, it's almost exactly like paint....if thats what you want
<Dr_Willis> but it depends on  how sucky you want to get, old sucky, new sucky, or EGADS what where they thinking sucky!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<SonicChao> Dr_Willis: Come on. I dare you. ;)
<Hobbsee> Russel: yes.  the ortp is the problem
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ show libortp4 | grep Version
<Hobbsee> Version: 1.3.5-1build1
<Dr_Willis> That MS Digiatal Photo Program is sucky in new ways...
<Dr_Willis> but the wife likes it.
<DeadS0ul> kaffeine kinda sucks
<SonicChao> Not as much as Picassa.
<halfbloodprince> picasa isn't that bad actually
<halfbloodprince> at least i dont tihnk so
<DeadS0ul> picasa has gotten great reviews
<SonicChao> I don't use anything closed source.
<SonicChao> Except, w32codecs ;)
<DeadS0ul> that doesnt' make other software sucky
<SonicChao> Sure it does.
<SonicChao> Windows could come preinstalled with 10 viruses for all we know.
<Dr_Willis> Nah. thats Os-X the X is for the # of exploits that are denied.
<DeadS0ul> that's fud..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<SonicChao> lol
<Dr_Willis> Picasa for linux - is still using WIne? or did they finially make a native port?
<MetaMorfoziS> :)))
<halfbloodprince> people keep talking about windows vs linux... i've never seen a os x vs linux comparison
<SonicChao> That's because OS X is Unixish.
<SonicChao> So we tend to like it.
<halfbloodprince> there is a google port
<halfbloodprince> automatix installs it
<Healot> people talking about Windows vs. Linux are saggy geeks :)
<SonicChao> lol Healot
<Healot> hey
<Healot> I would like whatever OS I would like to use
<Dr_Willis> Windows Vs Linux.. Like Discussing  "Table Saw Vs Router"
<Russel> i could say a lot about osx -.-
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> Table saw is good for its jobs.. but the router can be so much more flexiable.
<SonicChao> OS X vs Linux would be fork against spoon
<SonicChao> That's how similar they are. ;)
<Dr_Willis> Spork vs a Spoon. :)
<trans-awy> hello, whats the difference between version 6.06 and 6.06.1?
<Healot> read the changelog?
<|lostbyte|> Hai, guys :)
<Healot> basically it fixed the GUI installer, etc. etc.
<trans-awy> pardon me, linux noob here, but 6.06.1 is still a stable version right?
<halfbloodprince> yeah
<trans-awy> alright, thanks
<halfbloodprince> if you're getting a new one, get 6.06.1
<Healot> fix to a stable version
<trans-awy> ok, cool
<halfbloodprince> if you get 6.06, then you might have to install a whole bunch of updates
<shadowhywind> morning all
<Healot> 218 updates pending...
<shadowhywind> i have a quick question, during install i had to turn acpi=off, i removed it and tried starting and it kept freezeing, is there a package that i am missing?
<Healot> !find acpi
<ubotu> Found: acpi, acpid, acpidump, acpitool, wmacpi (and 3 others)
<shadowhywind> what are the chances that if i install those packagess that it will freeze on startup like it was doing beforeE?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<halfbloodprince> hello
<halfbloodprince> yay i know how to dual boot now
<halfbloodprince> all that's left is downloading the iso, burning it, and actually installing it
<halfbloodprince> downloading will actually take like 3 days or something
<xwolf-> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<halfbloodprince> does anyone know how long it takes to install automatix?
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: depends on your connection speed. However, I recommend easyubuntu.
<halfbloodprince> btw, if i have a fat32 formatted drive, will it show automatically in my file manager
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: is it listed in your /etc/fstab?
<halfbloodprince> i haven't installed it yet.. if i have one ntfs drive (for windows), one fat 32, one swap and one ext3 (for linux), will the fat32 show up
<halfbloodprince> or do i have to do somethign during installation to make it show up
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: What haven't you installed yet? The fat32 drive?
<_rince_> mrgn
<Werdna> hi there
<Werdna> what's the deal with Kubuntu/Ubuntu and IPv6?
<shadowhywind> ok so installed the acpi stuff, restarted (took acpi=off) out of bootup, and it still foze, what is the command to see the verbose startup, see if i can't figure out why its freezeing
<halfbloodprince> Kr4t05: I haven't installed linux yet, i want to know this before hand
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: Yes, in the ubiquity installer, there is an option to mount FAT32 and NTFS drives. However, at this time, it is not possible for Ubuntu to write to NTFS without some rather unsafe software.
<halfbloodprince> Kr4t05: I dont want it to write to NTFS, I am creating the FAT32 drive with the sole purpose of sharing the data between my windows and linux installations... how do i mount the fat32 drive during installation
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: The installer will have a list of drop-down menus for you to use. I suggest you use the fat32 drive as your /home/ directory. That way, should your installation ever fail, you will have all of your files and application settings safe on another drive.
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: (the /home/ is == My Documents)
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<Hobbsee> Russel: would have been helpful if you'd pastebinned me the comments about ortp from #kopete :P
<halfbloodprince> Kr4t05: just curious, can i use it as something other than /home/
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: Yes, you can mount a partition to any location in the filesystem.
<soulrider> i suggets o mount to /mnt/ or /media/
<soulrider> its kind of standard :P
<halfbloodprince> Kr4t05: also, why do you recommend easyubuntu over automatix? automatix seems to be installing a lot more applications...
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to start kubuntu in verbose mode? or some text mode
<Jucato> remove the "splash" from the line in menu.lst? not really sure about that, though...
<shadowhywind> worth a shot
<Jucato> In Splashy, pressing F2 switches to verbose mode, AFAIK. I don't know if it's the same in USplash.
<halfbloodprince> soulrider: i should mount the fat32 drive to /mnt/ or /media/ ? what's the diff betn the two
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: hm.. nothing? you can even mount it in /home/<username>/mount_point if you want to, iirc
<Jucato> but it seems to me that Kubuntu defaults to mounting stuff in /media
<soulrider> yea halfbloodprince, you can put it anywhere
<soulrider> but most people will just put it on /media/
<soulrider> well, it does make sense
<soulrider> put media in /media/ :P
<Jucato> frankly, I don't even know why some put it in /media, and others put it in /mnt
<halfbloodprince> this may seem like a really n00b question, but if i mount it as /media/ what will it show up as in the file manager
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: yep.
<soulrider> sure it will
<Jucato> yep it will :)
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: And, don't mind about noob questions. We all asked them once. ^.^
<thomas> hi there, can some1 give a nooby a hint? i am looking for a way to stream my audio output from my kubuntu notebook to another machine in the local net.
<soulrider> halfbloodprince: its cool to be newbie =) i installed kubuntu like a month ago
<Kr4t05> Well, except for hybrid... He came out of the womb with infinite knowledge.
<beemonk> anyone free to help? :)
<Kr4t05> thomas: gnump3d?
<Kr4t05> !question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> lol Kr4t05sure beemonk
<Kr4t05> ><
<jake1> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soulrider> lol i dont know what i typed
<Kr4t05> thomas: gnump3d is an MP3/Ogg streaming server that will allow you to stream both single tracks, and a randomized list to other computers.
<soulrider> beemonk: what do you need?
<beemonk> soulrider: thanks....right, well i've just switched from xp to kubuntu...I've got an Audigy 2 soundcard and a 5.1 surround sound USB headset (medusa), I've managed to get mp3's working on both devices....Now I'm using vmware, trying to get sound to work through my audigy card...
<halfbloodprince> :) thanks guys.. i want to know, if i open the file manager (konqueror, krusader, etc), what will the fat32 drive be represented (as in hda1, hda2, what exactly?)
<beemonk> I've found some tutorials on setting up your .asoundrc...but, i'm such a noob...
<soulrider> beemonk: i never ahd a sound card lol
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: depends on where you mounted it and what name you gave to the mount point
<soulrider> so im not the most appropiate person to help you
<beemonk> soulrider: your good then arent you :P
<beemonk> lol
<beemonk> MPEG 1.0 layer III, 192 kbit/s, 44100 Hz joint-stereo
<beemonk> ALSA snd_pcm_open error: No such file or directory
<beemonk> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: No such file or directory
<beemonk> =/
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: what Jucato said. Oddly enough, I was typing the EXACT same thing.
<Jucato> heh...
<soulrider> uhm, i got no idea lol
<beemonk> oh well
<soulrider> i suggets you go to www.ubuntuforums.org
<soulrider> and searcht here
<soulrider> theres a LOT of help
<dch3mn> I have problem with smn
<soulrider> where is it that you cant get sound on ?
<soulrider> kubuntu or vmware ?
<beemonk> I have sound running fine on Kubuntu with my usb headset and audigy 2/4.1 speakers, but looks like you need to configure your .asoundrc to use dmix or....something so I can use sound in VMware
<Kr4t05> I think that Firefox and Konqueror should be packaged with bookmarks for Ubuntu Forums, the Wiki, and the Help Pages
<soulrider> lol, i just realized that im on VMware now, i totally forgot! O.O
<beemonk> Ah, the sound works perfect when i use my USB headset in vmware/xp
<soulrider> ahh beemonk
<soulrider> i got trouble in vmware too
<beemonk> but I just want to try and get my audigy 2 to work inside vmware
<beemonk> i found..........vmwaredsp
<thomas> Kr4t05: looks good, i am not sure if it's what i'm looking for, as my main purpose is to send audio from amarok to another machine. i'll look around on their website though and maybe try
<soulrider> u think that if something in kubuntu is using it vmware cant
<beemonk> vmwaredsptools 1.3...
<soulrider> have you insatlled the vmware tools ?
<beemonk> nah its not a busy device issue
<soulrider> ah, ok
<Kr4t05> thomas: no, this won't send it via amarok... It runs as a separate utility.
<beemonk> just i havent configured my confs right because im a linux noob :P
<jake1> how do i force architecture
<jake1> what is the format of the command
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> how about the vmware channel ?
<halfbloodprince> can i mount the fat32 after the installation is finished?
<jake1> dpkg -i --force architecture
<beemonk> ah, didnt even think :P
<soulrider> maybe they can help you better than we can
<soulrider> ^^
<beemonk> :) ty
<soulrider> just go to #vmware
* beemonk feels stooopdi
<dch3mn> problem with messanger, some help?
<beemonk> *stoopid :P
<soulrider> lol, dont
<thomas> Kr4t05: yupp. i was hoping there is some kind of amarok plugin or "engine" (as it says in the options) that could simply work like a streaming server?
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<beemonk> ah but...soulrider... the problem i have in kubuntu is..
<nagyv> hello! what is the best way to have a linux2windows webcam chat?
<beemonk> aoss mpg123 my.mp3           returns the errors i pasted
<Kr4t05> thomas: I'm not entire sure...
<jake1> where can i find the package libstdc++5
<Kr4t05> thomas: I don't think there is anything like that.
<jake1> it's not installed on my system
<Kr4t05> nagyv: amsn?
<Kr4t05> nagyv: If your webcam is supported, that works fine.
<dch3mn> in gaim internet messanger I put my username and password and this is doing ;starting authentication and then finish
<soulrider> i dunno beemonk =/
<dch3mn> it says nasi.matteo@hotmail.com has been disconnected, connection error from Notification server
<halfbloodprince> Kr4t05: you didnt answer my question about easyubuntu vs automatix
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: what was that?
<thomas> Kr4t05: k, thx. i'll google on. just discovered that maybe vlc could maybe stream from a simple file, while the xine engine can output to a file (would be raw audio then, i hope)
* beemonk cries
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: easyubuntu has certain sanity checks that keep it from breaking your system, as automatix is prone to.
* Jucato whistles...
<jdiezlopez> Hola
<dch3mn> hola
<soulrider> hola
<dch3mn> espanol?
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<soulrider> ese es el canal para los que hablan espaol ok, solo ingles en este canal
<Ash-Fox> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<halfbloodprince> Kr4t05: automatix is known to break your system?/
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: in some cases, yes. but EasyUbuntu isn't flawless as well... sorry Kr4t05
<Jucato> that's why I still prefer to teach newbies the "full" way, if and only if they're willing to
<dch3mn> here how can I speak privately with only one users
<nidal> hi all , can someone tell me why my synaptic is looking for proxy when I have selected to go through "direct internet connection " in network settings ?
<Jucato> dch3mn: you need to register your nick first.
<dch3mn> where I do it?
<Jucato> dch3mn: you type /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail>
<Jucato> best do it in some othe window/tab
<Russel> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23003
<Russel> (a bit late :D)
<dch3mn> I do it from the command line?
<Jucato> dch3mn: no, not in the command line
<dch3mn> where?
<Jucato> in Konversation (or whatever IRC program you are using)
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: So should I use automatix or not? And if not, what should I use? If I use automatix, how much time will it take to download and install (64kbps connection)
<ubuntu> en qu idioma? What language?
<Jucato> ubuntu: spanish?
<ubuntu> si
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> ok ubotu
<Hobbsee> Russel: yeah, i got it repasted :)
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: the choice is yours. The advantage of Automatix and EasyUbuntu is that they automate a lot of things for you. They're just scripts. they don't contain all the codecs/plugins/etc.
<heinkel_111> my apt package database is locked, by error in some install script. Hod do I open it again?
<Russel> Hobbsee: something can be done about this in edgy?
<heinkel_111> my apt package database is locked, by error in some install script. How do I open it again?
<dch3mn> sorry can I have more help to register please
<Hobbsee> Russel: possibly.  i doubt it.
<Jucato> heinkel_111: type "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in Konsole and it will continue where it stopped
<Russel> :(
<heinkel_111> thx Jucato!
<Hobbsee> !info oleo
<ubotu> oleo: GNU spreadsheet program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.16-8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 389 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<Hobbsee> good.
<beemonk> Anyone got an Audigy 2 soundcarD?
<halfbloodprince> thanks Jucato
<dch3mn> How can I register here?
<halfbloodprince> my kubuntu iso is downloaded 17mb :D
<Jucato> dch3mn: type "/msg nickserv register <password_that_you_want> <e-mail_address>" in the place where you type messages in Konversation
<heinkel_111> beemonk:  yes i have, but not on this machine
<nagyv> Kr4t05: I have tried amsn, but the webcam can't connect given firewall settings. Do you have any expriences using wengophone?
<[GuS] > Hi people!!
<nidal> can someone tell me how to force synaptic(in kubuntu) to NOT use proxy ?
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: if i forget my password, how do i retrieve it?
<[GuS] > some knows a HOWTO for installing XGL/Compiz in Kubuntu?
<[GuS] > and for KDE of course..
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: password in here?
<halfbloodprince> freenode password*
<soulrider> i think i saw one in ubuntuforums
<[GuS] > yeah
<[GuS] > but for Ubuntu
<soulrider> isnt it to make things transparent ?
<[GuS] > using gnome-wm
<Jucato> [GuS] : you could try searching in www.ubunforums.org and www.kubuntuforums.net/forums
<nagyv> How sip works in general? (how can I use it to connect to a windows machine? is there webcam support in it?)
<[GuS] > yeah Jucato i've searched many places... but most refered to Ubuntu/Gnome
<soulrider> [GuS] : what you want is to make iwndows transparent right ?
<Jucato> even in kubuntuforums.net?
<[GuS] > no soulrider ...
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: yes, password in here
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: that I don't know...
<habeeb> Greetings, how can I lock program versions in KDE? I think it doesnt have synaptic, and I dont remmeber how to do it from that preferences config file..
<cathal_> Is their any nice easy to use GUI programs like "dvdsanta" to convert avi's to dvd's on linux?
<soulrider> cathal: i think you can use k9copy
<beemonk> heinkel_111: :/ given up anyway
<cathal> kul ill check it out
<henrym> Hey, does anyone know of a way to sort of do a reverse lookup of the apt-get database (cache?) to figure out what package a particular file comes from?
<cathal> soulrider, that seems to only copy DVD's from what i read
<Hobbsee> henrym: dpkg -L filename
<shadowhywind> question - when i turn acpi on, my computer freezes on configureing network devices. Anyone have any ideas?
<_Shade_> hi there
<Jucato> henrym: you could also type in "apt:/" in Konqueror, and use the file search there.
<_Shade_> have anyone here tried knot-2 ?
<shadowhywind> i have
* Jucato has/is
<shadowhywind> but couldn't get my ethernet working so wen back to dapper
<_Shade_> shadowhywind: i'm going to give it a go, but i'm not sure if it's safe
<whizz-> installing grub to a hd simply is grub-install /dev/hd# , right?
<Jucato> _Shade_: only install it on a separate partition or another machine. not for everyday, regular, normal usage
<beemonk> sigh
<shadowhywind> well my thinking is, what do i have to lose, execpt for 15 mins of install
<henrym> Hobbsee: that didn't seem to work, but I found dpkg -S filename does, thanks
<henrym> Jucato: cheers, that's really cool
<Jucato> :)
<nagyv> How sip works in general? (how can I use it to connect to a windows machine? is there webcam support in it?)
<_Shade_> jucato ok thanks, i will... i'm just downloading the iso image
<Blissex> nagyv: SIP is a terribly complicated horror... And it is strictly VoIP.
<_Shade_> Jucato: do i have to do dist upgrade to update to the latest snapshot/release or simply have to do apt-get update ?
<Blissex> nagyv: however SIP is a sessions establishment (dialing) protocol, and then the actual session is done over some other protocol like RTSP.
<Jucato> _Shade_: dist-upgrade your main system?
<_Shade_> Jucato: no i meant edgy
<nagyv> Blissex: and what is your advise to have a webcam chat with a windows machine? (amsn's webcam doesn't work because of firewall settings)
<Jucato> _Shade_: once you have installed Knot 2? Adept Updater would do it for you. (or if you want apt-get update)
<_Shade_> Jucato: you mean that when - lets say - knot 3 will be released, the only thing i have to do is to update my current release ?
<Blissex> nagyv: that is a hard problem indeed. Skype with video might be a regrettable option. Not sure Skype with video is already released for Linux.
<nagyv> Blissex: as I know it's not :(
<Jucato> _Shade_: yep
<_Shade_> Jucato: kewl....  34% still to go though :) i've got a slow connection
<Blissex> nagyv: then you got to tweak the firewall, which is quite annoying. E.g. for H.323 as in Microsoft
<_Shade_> Jucato: where are you from by the way ?
<Jucato> Philippines...
<_Shade_> Jucato: quite far :)
<Jucato> :D
<_Shade_> Jucato: there's a nice proposal in kubuntu edgy theme to exchange the default logout screen. It looks awesome
<_Shade_> i wonder if they would include it in the final release since it's only a mockup yet
<whizz-> exit
<Jucato> _Shade_: which one?
<vge> hmm, what will be most important updates to KDE4?
<_Shade_> Jucato: wait a sec... i'll find ir
<Jucato> thanks :)
<_Shade_> i never liked that default kde logout stuff :)
<tsdgeos> vge: the 4 itslef!
<tsdgeos> and of course the kmahjongg with svg
<tsdgeos> that's the most important improvement :D
<tsdgeos> j/k
<solemnwarning> Hey
<solemnwarning> Is there a site containing a list of packages in kubuntu repos?
<Hawkwind> packages.kubuntu.org ?
<Jucato> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<solemnwarning> er
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, there is one for Kubuntu too
<solemnwarning> Kubuntu uses the ubuntu repos?
<Jucato> solemnwarning: yes
<Jucato> Hawkwind: really? never realized that heh
<Jucato> Hawkwind: oh no..
<halfbloodprince> I was wondering, is KDE slow in general? I read somewhere that it's really sluggish
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I saw one somewhere I *think*
<soulrider> halfbloodprince: KDE works like charm for me
<halfbloodprince> 'one of the slowest desktop environments out there', apparently/
<soulrider> in fact, im running edgy on vmware
<Hawkwind> Hawkwind: Depends on the system probably
<ccc> halfbloodprince: no way
<soulrider> and it doesnt even feel like it son vmware
<Jucato> Hawkwind: you're talking about kubuntu.org/packages ?
<soulrider> feels like if it were installed
<_Shade_> Jucato: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<Jucato> _Shade_: thanks for the link. I'll look into it
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: not really. a lot of factors can affect the speed of KDE or GNOME. but by far, Xfce is really the fastest, no contest about that
<whizz-> is there a file that lists errors during boot ?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ah maybe so.  I never actually looked at the URL, just saw someone post it once
<Jucato> whizz-: dmesg is a command that displasy those
<unclemike> ? anyone have any idea why my system will not boot from the kubuntu or winxp..on my pc..but it boots from the linux live cd's...but then reinstall the kubuntu...and nothing...wont even boot from xp cd
<_Shade_> it's really great in my opinion... although i don't like the purple look, i like the idea -- it looks nice
<Jucato> _Shade_: they're actually planning for a different one
<soulrider> _Shade_: the purple actually looks really nice
<soulrider> BRB, gonna try KDE 4 :P
<Jucato> _Shade_: whatever artwork they choose, it will still be purple :)
<Jucato> hm.. wonder why soulrider had to logout...
<CVirus> purple sucks
<CVirus> lime on black rocks
<CVirus> :-p
<Jucato> personal prefernce :)
<mauro_> damn
<mauro_> i downloaded iover 200 mb
<mauro_> and it didnt install =/
<_Shade_> Jucato: it might be purple, I'm glad they will rework the current theme though :)
<mauro_> _Shade_: yea
<Jucato> _Shade_: what do you mean "rework" the current theme?
<whizz-> my linux used to sit on hdb but is now on hda (easily by replugging the drive to ide-1 and hdb is no longer connected), during boot i got an error about filesystem check not being able to find hdb..
<_Shade_> polish it a bit, maybe few bits :)
<Jucato> whizz-: you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to reflect the change
<_Shade_> i think it definetely needs to be polished
<Jucato> _Shade_: well... :)
<whizz-> Jucato: are there besides that (and fstab, since /home is on a hdb2) any other things to change?
<Jucato> whizz-: well, yes fstab, too. other than those, I'm not aware of anything else
<_Shade_> there's also a nice icon set out there... i wonder if they're going to use it in the final release or these are 'by accident' :)
<whizz-> Jucato: ok, thx
<Hobbsee> _Shade_:
<Jucato> great! it's raining kats and beagles...
<Hobbsee> _Shade_: which iconset, sorry?
* Jucato wonders if it's another reference to realistiK... :)
<heinkel_111> ^_^ eyecandy time again, Jucato?
<_Shade_> Hobbsee: the one you can find at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> hm.. new icons??
* Jucato doesn't remember seeing new icons there...
<Hobbsee> _Shade_: oh the Nuvola ones?
<_Shade_> yeah
<Jucato> heh...
<Jucato> whoever took the screenshots wasn't using the default Kubuntu icons :)
<abattoir> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<abattoir> Hobbsee, Jucato: could that be changed please?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: you can change it :P
<_Shade_> Jucato: default kubuntu icons = default kde icons i think :)
<abattoir> Hobbsee: doesnt work :(
<Hobbsee> !no amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> abattoir: %whois abattoir
<Jucato> yes. KDE (and Kubuntu) use Crystal SVG by default
<Hobbsee> _Shade_: we all use crystal icons
<Jucato> Hobbsee: lol! I think I know who made those screenshots... and those aren't Nuvola... (I think)
<halfbloodprince> amarok 1.4.3 is out now
<Hobbsee> halfbloodprince: yep
<Hobbsee> Jucato: they say they are.  *shrugs*
<Jucato> ah arbiter's screenshots..
<Hobbsee> well, arbiters ones are
<Hobbsee> Jucato: which are you looking at?
<_Shade_> well generally i like crystal svg but some of them are not my favorites :) esspecially when it comes to show some device icons
<Jucato> kwwii's and MHB's (?)
<Jucato> _Shade_: unfortunately, Crystal SVG happens to be the most complete icon set, afaik...
<Jucato> even Crystal Clear and GT aren't that complete... I think...
<Jucato> but I wouldn't go for Nuvola right now... since MEPIS is already using that one by default
<_Shade_> Jucato: have you seen the logout screen idea ?\
<Jucato> _Shade_: the plain black one with the metalic Kubuntu logo and name?
<_Shade_> Jucato: thst's just what i meant
<Jucato> yeah it's nice, but I think they're working on something even better.
<_Shade_> that's cool... nice to hear that there will be 'something even better' soon :)
<lordkamau> Hie all!
<lordkamau> i've been trying to configure my ubuntu 6.06 to work in dual mode to no avail...
<_Shade_> once upon a time before dapper has been released i was using suse linux, and there was a possibility to restart your machine going instantly to another os (by clicking and holding the restart button). I'd like to give a feedback on it,,, but where can i do it actually ? ;)
<lordkamau> i modified the xorg.conf file inserting listings of the second monitor but it still wont work in dual head mode
<lordkamau> are ATI drivers a must for dual monitors?
<heinkel_111> lordkamau: maybe i can help you, i just got mine working 2 days ago
<heinkel_111> are you using ATI card?
<_Shade_> Jucato: i think that there would be great if they'd include a boot loader setup tool as well - it would be usefull
<Jucato> _Shade_: heh one at a time :)
<heinkel_111> lordkamau: I have nvidia, i will not try to advice you too much if you use Ati
<lordkamau> i dont have ati drivers installed though..
<heinkel_111> lordkamau: the solution i used was nvidia specific called twinview
<heinkel_111> but it stilled required the proprietary driver, i think it does for ati as well
<heinkel_111> i think it is called fglrx
<p0mppu> What's the file in (k)ubuntu where I can change my LC_CTYPE locale setting?
<p0mppu> I couldn't find i18n file
<lordkamau> i thought all i had to do was modify the xorg.conf file...
<_Shade_> Jucato: well i think it could be usfull for those who still use windows (are there any) or stuff next to theirs kubuntu
<lordkamau> <heinkel_111>...i guess i was wrong huh
<Jucato> _Shade_: I'm not saying it's not  useful. I'm just saying "one at a time". give them time to work on that (or make one, in this case..) :)
<heinkel_111> lordkamau:  there is a guide i read, but i did not find all the answers there
<lordkamau> do you have a link to it?
<heinkel_111> yes, looking for it right now :)
<lordkamau> cool...thanks
<Jucato> how to install ATI?
<_Shade_> well maybe you're right... it's a great distro at all so.....
<Jucato> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<heinkel_111> lordkamau: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<heinkel_111> Jucato: we are dealing with MergedFB
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<heinkel_111> dual head set up
<lordkamau> thank <heinkel_111> i'll look into it now
<stealg> hi its possible use a palm with linux os ?
<_Shade_> Jucato: but do i have to be some group member to post an ideas for the further release ? I'm asking because i couldn't recently
<heinkel_111> warning lordkamau: i had to do some more googling to get the twinview setup correct
<Jucato> _Shade_: that I'm not sure of.
<heinkel_111> do not expect that how-to to be 100%
<stealg> :(
<Hawkwind> stealg: Very possible
<_Shade_> ok gtg
<_Shade_> c ya next time
<heinkel_111> does someone know where downloaded Superkaramba themes are located by default?
<Hawkwind> heinkel_111: How and where did you download them from ?
<heinkel_111> using the "get new stuff" button
<abattoir> heinkel_111: got it from Hot new stuff?
<abattoir> heinkel_111: ok.. look in ~/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba
<heinkel_111> merci!
<abattoir> i'm not french, btw :P
<osiris> mornin planet~!
<tyler_d> fps = <200 , ati radeon 9600, dual monitor support enabled???
<nagyv> I would like to use my webcam with kopete (http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support), but under the settings it seems recognized but doesn't shows a preview. I get a preview with wengophone, so my system can handle the camera.
<oslo> bonjour
<Snake[Sleep] > !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<oslo> comment faire pour que mon pc fasse reveil matin ???
<abattoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<oslo> sorry
<oslo> thks
<abattoir> nagyv: have you tried using it in MSN/Yahoo ?
<abattoir> nagyv: also, people at #kopete might be of more help :)
<p0mppu> One more about Amarok: this transKode script won't work unless I set my LC_CTYPE to "fi_FI@euro" since some filenames contain scandinavic letters. The problem after that is, I can't type those letters anymore in Konsole (but if I launch irssi from Konsole, it lets me type them?)
<p0mppu> so how could I make Konsole type those letters and have that LC_CTYPE, or is there some other way?
<p0mppu> trying again ->
<halfbloodprince> can anyone tell me if it's possible to use google talk on kubuntu? either the standalone client, or the in-built email thingy
<w1w1t0m1> hello, I have started kubuntu and windowmanager can't start ..(i have kde and fluxbox) ..after login and passw entering it displays blask screen for a whilr and then again ask for password ...any ideas????pls
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: you can use Kopete with GoogleTalk
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: err.. use GoogleTalk with/in Kopete...
<halfbloodprince> yeah, got it :)
<halfbloodprince> i remember using gaim some time ago.. and whenever i used to talk to my yahoo contacts using windows, they would always see my font size as huge
<halfbloodprince> it was very irritating
<halfbloodprince> a lot of people wouldn't talk to me coz of it :p
<Jucato> :(
<halfbloodprince> kopete is cool, right?
<Jucato> it's ok :)
<Pensacola> hmh, how come I always get low fps in games when I install new applications
<Jucato> I like it better than GAIM in some ways :)
<Pensacola> I used to get 80 in supertux now I'm down to 20
<Pensacola> I've tried reinstalling the nvidia package but that didn't solve it
<Hawkwind> Pensacola: You have your video card drivers installed correctly and running ?
<Pensacola> I think so yes
<Pensacola> but they always seem to get screwed when I install something new :s
<Hawkwind> Pensacola: See if you get a 'Yes' to rendering with the following command:  glxinfo | grep render
<Pensacola> I get a yes
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, strange
<Pensacola> brb
<maple_> how come if I open 2 instances of the same GTK app a third vacant tab for that app will appear in the taskbar with an hourglass saying "loading" for about 10 seconds?
<nagyv> for those interested: I could make  a videocall from kubuntu to a windows XP using wengo beta on my side and the "stable" wengo on the XP
<w1w1t0m1> ...i have it :))) not ebnough memory on root file system :)
<ditte> hi
<Jucato> hi
<ditte> hi Jucato
<ditte> erh, people
<ditte> how do I unisntall kubuntu?
<Jucato> ditte: just format the partition  or install something else (and format the partition while doing that)
<ditte> well, maybe, before I do something as drastic as that...
<ditte> ...you may help me with something.
<Jucato> ?
<ditte> KDE doesn't recognise my root password
<ditte> as a consequence, it doesn't update, in fact doesn't even let me change the time
<Jucato> ditte: you don't have a root password. since the root account is disabled by default
<Pensacola> even my screensaver gets low fps :s
<Jucato> when it asks for an administrator password, you enter the password of the user that was created during installation
<Kiongku> :p
<ditte> jucatu: that's the pronblem...during installation I unwittingly created the user named "root"
<Jucato> ditte: err....
<Kiongku> o0
<ditte> and since it didn't let me log in, I had to use the text console to create another user, "ditte"
<Jucato> ditte: and if you enter the password for that "root" user?
<Kiongku> cant understand either..
<ditte> jucato: it tells me it's wrong
<ditte> the console accepts it, though
<Jucato> ditte: hmm...
<Kr4t05> ditte: just add the new user to the sudoers group. :P
<ditte> I thought I can maybe increase my privileges to admin, dut I dont know how
<ditte> kr4t05: how does one do that??
<Jucato> heh... I think this is more than my head can handle right now :)
<Pensacola> ut2k4 seems to run fine though
<Pensacola> strange
<halfbloodprince> brb people
<Jucato> Kr4t05: the sudoers group is adm or admin?
<Kr4t05> Jucato: One moment.
<Jucato> ditte: in which "console" are you able to login or do root/adminstrator stuff?
<BonBonTheJon> has anyone set up ubuntu on a RAID?
<ditte> jucato: you know, the usual black stuff. The terminal
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: if you're going to install Kubuntu on RAID, you might want to use the Alternate Install CD
<Jucato> ditte: yes, but from where? From GRUB's "recovery mode" option?
<BonBonTheJon> juc: i have a server install cd
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: ah...
<ditte> jucato: from K --> system
<Jucato> ditte: ah
<chrismir> Hi, I'm in the middle of a kubuntu install and it freezes at 'configuring hardware' @ 92% for over 15 minutes now.
<chrismir> Anyone can give me pointers?
<Jucato> ditte: so "sudo" works in Konsole, but not when with graphical apps?
<ditte> jucato: exactly
<osiris> remove that piece of hardware... =)
<chrismir> what piece of hardware :p
<chrismir> it doesnt say anything
<osiris> just kidding
<Jucato> ditte: in which user are you logged in? "ditte" or "root"?
<osiris> are you installing from the liveCD or the alternate disc ?
<LouKall> what the hell do i use on a rar?
<osiris> unrar
<LouKall> doesnt work, i guess.
<LouKall> says command not found.
<Jucato> LouKall: install the packages named "rar" and "unrar" then you can use Ark on rar files
<chrismir> Live cd which I got from the mailman :)
<Kr4t05> LouKall: you need to install unrar from the universe..
<osiris> so install it LoRez
<LouKall> okay!
<osiris> er
<LouKall> thanks
<Jucato> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ditte> jucato: I'm logged in as ditte, but I su'ed on the console
<Jucato> ditte: when you sudo in Konsole, who's password do you enter? ditte's or root's?
<Pensacola> stupid nvidia :s
<osiris> chrismir, might try downloading the alternate, and install from it
<ditte> jucato: so I'm "ditte" for KDE and "root" for the console
<Jucato> ditte: ah that's the problem, I guess.
<MetaMorfoziS> edgy comes with kde 4?
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: no
<Jucato> ditte: have you tried entering "root"
<Jucato> err
<ditte> jucato: but I cannot log in as root to KDE. It says root logins are not allowed
<Jucato> ditte: have you tried entering "root"'s password in graphical apps...
<chrismir> osiris: I rather know what is going on. I didn't order the cd's to eventually download something else
<Jucato> ditte: yeah :)
<ditte> Jucato: I have, it tells me I'm using the wrong password
<MetaMorfoziS> and do we know when kde 4 is coming?
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: nope....
<ditte> I also tried the ditte password, and that
<ditte> s wrong too
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: stable will probably next year
<Jucato> ditte: ah I guess it's because kdesu will ask for the current user's password, but since ditte isn't part of the sudoer's group, it fails
<Kr4t05> kernel 3.0 will bring the destruction of earth!
<Jucato> Hawkwind: would you happen to know what's the actual name of the sudoer's group?
<chrismir> osiris: the live cd booted fine. I'm running konversation with it now. In the background, configurating hardware is waiting at 92%
<Kr4t05> Jucato: it's admin
<Jucato> Kr4t05: ok thanks :)
<ditte> jucato: ok, we're getting there:) so, is there any way of adding "ditte" to the sudoers group from a command line?
<MetaMorfoziS> argh
<Jucato> ditte: yes. "sudo adduser ditte admin"
<osiris> chrismir, i have no idea what hardware you are running, and would have NO idea what piece is freezing it
* ditte tries that
<chrismir> But is there some way I can see?
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: KDE 4's tech preview will come out sometime in October. but that's probably still Alpha
<osiris> if it was an install from console, you might be able to go to the logging TTY to see what is going on
<mauro_> Jucato: have you read the news on kubuntu.org? :P
<osiris> dont know if the live version loggs to console
<MetaMorfoziS> okay... ( i saw a very beta version is out for edgy...) on kubuntu.org
<chrismir> hmm yeah... I'll look
<Jucato> mauro_: that's not even KDE4 tech preview
<MetaMorfoziS> mauro_: that is very beta...
<soulrider> i know
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't think that is tech prew
<soulrider> sorry about that other name
<Jucato> that's KDE 3.80.1, a development snapshot called Krash
<soulrider> im using edgy on vmware at the moment :P
<Jucato> and yes I've seen it, and have run it
<ditte> jucato: you are currently my favourite guy:)
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<soulrider> ah
<Jucato> ditte: heh, you have to thank Kr4t05 too
<chrismir> osiris: nah, nothing on any console
<Pensacola> jep, the 686 kernel was the problem :)
<Jucato> ditte: btw, by default, the first user seems to be members of these groups: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<ditte> Kr4t05: you share with jucato the gotha of my favourite guys:)
<ditte> jucato: should I add myself to all of them?
<Jucato> ditte: yes, if you want to delete that "root" user..
<ditte> awch, this will tak a while:)
<solemnwarning-lt> How can I prevet kubuntu from underclocking my laptops CPU?
<Jucato> ditte:  not really, you can use the Users & Groups in System Settings
<solemnwarning-lt> It keeps underclocking it from 1.9GHz to 530MHz
<chrismir> osiris: last entry in log file
<chrismir> Missing modules 'ide-core (Linux IDE support), ide-mod (Linux IDE driver), ide-probe-mod (Linux IDE probe driver), ide-detect (Linux IDE detection)
<osiris> solemnwarning-lt, i think that is a service you can disable in the services list
<osiris> chrismir, its choking on the ide controler it appears
<solemnwarning-lt> Service name>
<solemnwarning-lt> *?
<osiris> solemnwarning-lt, one moment
<chrismir> osiris: I can see that. I wonder why it is choking. Because I have sata drives? can't imagin that
<osiris> solemnwarning-lt, i think its powernowd
<solemnwarning-lt> Ok
<solemnwarning-lt> That worked :)
<osiris> chrismir, if you have sata drives, disable the ide in the bios, and try again.  i had issues installing kubuntu to a sata drive once before
<ditte> jucato: oops, I was doing all by hand in the meanwhile:)
<Jucato> ditte: heh :)
<solemnwarning-lt> How come powerdnow and other CPU scaling apps are deps for kubuntu-desktop?
<solemnwarning-lt> I can't remove them
<chrismir> osiris: hmm ok, I will try that
<dhq> hey
<dhq> kubuntu-desktop: Depends: x-window-system-core but it is not going to be installed
<dhq> E: Broken packages
<osiris> chrismir, that might disable the cdrom drives though
<chrismir> osiris: thx
<chrismir> hmm
<Jucato> dhq: what are you trying to do?
<chrismir> well... I will try anyway
<chrismir> gtg now
<ditte> wow, now I even have the right time of the day
<ditte> how cool is that:)
<Jucato> heh
<dhq> Jucato: well reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<dhq> Jucato: install kubuntu desktop
<osiris> anyone here know of a deb for tovid ?
<Hawkwind> osiris: Why not make one
<osiris> THERE you are
<Hawkwind> Hah, playing around in the Gimp
<Jucato> dhq: hm... that's strange...
<solemnwarning-lt> Can I remove powerdnow without removing kubuntu-desktop?
<Jucato> heh so that's why he didn't reply to me...
<Hawkwind> osiris: I'll look at it here in a couple of hours to see if I can build a deb for ya
<dhq> Jucato:  Can't apt-get "x-window-system-core"
<osiris> yer the man
<Jucato> dhq: can you pastebin the full errors that you receive? (use pastebin)
<ditte> great....now if only my sound card worked, I'd be a happy and complete linux user:)
<dhq> Jucato: thatst the only error i get
<LiveCDuser> Hey. Just a quick question. If sound works on the Dapper LiveCD, it should work when I upgrade from Breezy, right?
<Jucato> ditte: did you add yourself to the audio group?
<ditte> jucato: erh, I'm not sure
* ditte goes check
<Jucato> dhq: is it showing you a version number after x-window-system-core ?
<phreq> I'm having problems with keyborad layouts. I need to use either the US Intl layout or a Spanish layout, but neither seem to work in any KDE applications. These layouts both worked in GNOME, but in Konsole & Konversation I just get ??s or boxes.
<ditte> jucato: ok, now I'm on it, and it still doesn't work
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> how are you testing that sound doesn't work?
<dhq> Jucato: no
<LiveCDuser> Er, anyone?
<ditte> jucato: I have a big red cross on the image of the speaker:)
<Jucato> ditte: try logging out and logging in again
<solemnwarning-lt> How can I remove packages that kubunu-desktop is dependant on?
<ditte> ok, brb
<phreq> Does anyone have ay ideas? :/
<Jucato> dhq: hmm....
<osiris> phreq, you could try restarting X after changing the keyboard layout
<phreq> I'll try, but I kind of need to switch them on the fly.
<dhq> what do i do
* halfbloodprince is back
<Jucato> wb
<Jucato> dhq: I'm not sure what's causing that error, but you can safely leave kubuntu-desktop uninstalled
<main2> im trying to bind my 'superkey' (windows key) to the 'kde menu'
<main2> should be possible right?
<ditte> re
<dhq> Jucato: i wnat to install kubuntu desltop
* Dr_Willis looks around.
<Jucato> ditte: got your sound working?
<ditte> jucato: well, no
<Jucato> dhq: ah...
<ditte> jucato: the big red cross is gone (thank you), but I still can't hear anything
<LouKall> what do i do if it gives me "end of archive" error message
<phreq> Be back.
<Jucato> ditte: how are you checking that there is no sound? (check the volume also)
<Kiongku> Uptime: 3 hours and 9 minutes
<Kiongku> hmm
<ditte> jucato: how does one know whether the drivers work? Is there anything corresponding to the "system" of wondoze?
<main2> it aint possible to bind a win-key to my kde-menu?
<Kiongku> whats the command again for current playing song..
<ditte> jucato: I set all volumes to the max and played a MIDI
<dhq> how do i install x-window-system-core broken packages
<Kiongku> main2: u can use the win-key
<Jucato> ditte: err.. of all the things to play :)
<Dr_Willis> main2,  i though  it was set up that way by default.
<Dr_Willis> but i dont have a Win-Key on this box to test
<ditte> jucato: quickest thing to get on the web:)
* ditte goes get a CD just to be sure
<main2> Dr_Willis: no its not
<Jucato> ditte: heh, Kubuntu doesn't have built in support for MIDI and MP3
<LouKall> when unrar'ing an archive i get an error message saying "unexpected end of archive" does just mean that my file is shit?
<main2> the win key has no use on kde normally
<Jucato> ditte: no need to grab a CD
<main2> but it looks like i can only bind it to two keys..
<Jucato> LouKall: yes, I tink so
<main2> damn unhandy
<osiris> LouKall, watch the language, and yes, sounds like a corrupt file
<Kiongku> lol
<ditte> jucato: it's playing it with AmaroK. Shows the wave patterns 'n all
<ditte> only I don't hear squat
<LouKall> dammit.
<Jucato> main2: you can use Win+Space to launch the K Menu. but basically the Win key is called a Modifier key, like Shift, control, and alt
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  yea thats it. :P a meta key.
<Jucato> ditte: what are you trying to play in Amarok?
<ditte> jucato: the MIDI
<Kiongku> Jucato: yo.. know hwo to display current song playing in amarok on irc?
<ditte> jucato: and it looks like it's playing it, too
<Jucato> ditte: I told you, there's no built in support for MIDI....
<Jucato> Kiongku: /media but use is sparingly, and not in this channel...
<ditte> jucato: but it *acts* as if it's playing
<ditte> it's clearly reading a stream
<ditte> ok...here comes the dumb question
<Jucato> ditte: *sigh* again, it won't play MIDI's....
<ditte> how do I get a CD out?
<Jucato> ditte: in your home folder, there's a folder named example-content
<Kiongku> Jucato: hehe k
<main2>  umount /dev/drivename ..
<osiris> eject /media/cdrom
<Jucato> that's not a proper way to get a cd out main2
<lackdiant> hi!! is it safer to use edgy repositories? where can I find them
<main2> then press the drive-button...
<main2> Jucato: im using it for years.. no problems with it :P
<Jucato> lackdiant:  no, at least not for regular/normal day-to-day use
<Jucato> main2: like I said, not a proper way. doesn't mean it doesn't work
<Hawkwind> lackdiant: Not unless you are a developer really
<lackdiant> not the case :-)
<ditte> jucato: ok, I'm trying to play a .ogg from there
<main2> Jucato: im quite sure some distro's / other *nixes dont even have 'eject'
<Jucato> ditte: try playing one of the sample audio files in the example-content folder in your Home folder
<lackdiant> will kubuntu 6.10 use blubuntu?
<Hawkwind> lackdiant: Then stick with Dapper which is stable and meant for desktop use.
<Jucato> lackdiant: no
<Hawkwind> lackdiant: No
<Hawkwind> lackdiant: KDE in Edgy is Purple now
<Kiongku> Hmm.. how are we supposed to remove a cd then?..
<Jucato> that's why it's called Kubuntu... the K is KDE
<lackdiant> I'd seen blubuntu and I like it! but purple.....
<ditte> erh, tells me I don't have access
<Jucato> Kiongku: just press the eject botton
<Kiongku> Jucato: lol.
<Hawkwind> lackdiant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Knot2/Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Pornuntu! :p
<Jucato> ditte: what tells you don't have access?
<Hawkwind> lackdiant: You can see screenshots there
<Kiongku> Dr_Willis: bah..
<ditte> wait a minute...is there a group one has to be to access CD roms?
<ditte> jucato: the CD
<tfan> Hello :) How can I change the size of my desktop icons?
<lackdiant> can anyone change that wallpaper?
<Jucato> ditte: can we resolve one issue at a time?
<lackdiant> hehehehe
<lackdiant> it's terrible!
<Jucato> lackdiant: you can, after it's installed
<lackdiant> yeah, i know
<Dr_Willis> Heh - that "Ubuntu hacks" book details how to customize the live cd.
<ditte> jucato: okok, I'll use the .ogg
<Jucato> ditte: :P
<ditte> jucato: ok, same thing with "Ubuntu sax": it shows me the music animation, but *I don't hear anything
<Jucato> ditte: ok well at least we know that it's either a driver or hardware problem.. now on to the CD...
<ditte> jucato: if it didn't recognise the sound card, it would tell me, wouldn't it?
<dhq_> help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23011
<ditte> jucato: ok...pressing the eject button don't work, if you were asking me whether I had tried that:)
<Jucato> ditte: do you see a CD icon on your desktop? right-click on it and select Eject
<Jucato> but under normal circumstances, the eject button should work...
<Kiongku> Jucato: i think should really unmount before ejecting
<Jucato> Kiongku: no, because it automatically does that...
<Jucato> it's automounted, like most removable media are
<Kiongku> Jucato: hmm dang.. may be mine wrong..
<ditte> jucto: done: it doesn
<ditte> 't care
<Jucato> ditte: what do you mean it doesn't care?
<Jucato> ditte: oh, better close amarok if you used it play a file from the CD
<ditte> jucato: oh, ok, if you first tell it to eject and *then* press the eject button, then it works:)
<ditte> thanks again:)
* ditte now tries with a C
<ditte> C
<ditte> CD
<Jucato> :)
<ditte> jucato: turns out I don't have the right to see the CD:)
<Jucato>  O_O
<ditte> I have to add myself to some group to do that, no doubt
<Jucato> ditte: is the ditter user part of the cdrom group?
* ditte rolls her eyes
<main2> ditte is a famous danish girlname isnt it?
<main2> could anyone recommend me a good mail client, kubu comes with a kde one..?
<ditte> main: yea, it's fairly common here
* ditte logs out and in again...brb
<Kiongku> oh danish ._.
<Kiongku> main2: no idea.. me i use thunderbird :p
<Jucato> kubuntu comes with KMail
<Jucato> you can launch Kmail in Kontact
<RawSewage> I use KMail
<ditte> re *sigh*
* Jucato wishes there's a way for KMail to download ALL e-mails in Google...
<Kiongku> Jucato: u use kmail?
<Jucato> Kiongku: yes. but in a very basic way...
<MenZa> main2: I don't know if it's famous.. but it's definitely Danish.
<RawSewage> Jucato, there is
<Jucato> haven't had time to play around with it...
<Kiongku> Jucato: .. thunderbird works with gmail very well..
<Jucato> RawSewage: really? even ones that have been read already?
<RawSewage> Jucato, yes
<main2> ditte: a girl i worked with here in amsterdam had the same name
<Jucato> RawSewage: do share please :)
<RawSewage> Jucato, you just have to retrieve it a few times
<main2> but it was the first time that i heard that name, so i was more or less guessing..
<RawSewage> Jucato, I downloaded a few years worth
<main2> (she was danish as well yes)
<Kiongku> RawSewage: wow..
<RawSewage> what
<ditte> main2: there's a lot of us:)
<Jucato> RawSewage: retrieve it a vew times? how? please do tell... please? :)
<RawSewage> Jucato, you know about Google setting to retrieve it all, right?
<main2> ditte: there's a lot of nice girls in denmark yes
<main2> :o
<RawSewage> Let me go to GMail and look
<ditte> jucato: all right, now I have a nice animation of Bach's violin sonata, and still can't hear squat
<RawSewage> Bach is good
<Jucato> ditte: from the CD?
<main2> ditte: i think most scandics are 'cool' anyway ;)
<ditte> jucato: yup
<notech> open a mixer and check volumes?
<RawSewage> Jucato, in GMail, you go to Forwarding and POP of Settings
<Jucato> ditte: probably really a driver issue...
<RawSewage> Jucato, in POP Download, the setting for  Enable POP for all mail (even mail that's already been downloaded)
<Jucato> oooh
<main2> awwww shit, i've installed quite some things on my kububox using
<main2> sudo installername, instead of sudo -u myname installername
<main2> ffs.. ive been playing too much with root accounts yes
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<dhq_> help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23011
<main2> thanks Jucato
<Kr4t05> Bah
<Jucato> err.. sorry main2, that wasn't for you...
<Jucato> :(
<Kr4t05> No one is alive in #xgl. Can anyone help me here?
<RawSewage> dhq_, maybe because youre using outside packages
<RawSewage> dhq_, isnt what you need in the repos?
<dhq_> no
<dhq_> RawSewage: well i am using all the repos only
<RawSewage> sudo dpkg -i /home/dhq/x-window-system-core_7.0.23_all.deb
<Jucato> dhq_: could you please pastebin your sources.list as well?
<RawSewage> youre using an outside .deb
<Kr4t05> cgwd isn't working, for some reason. I think it might be the command I'm using to start it.
<dhq_> RawSewage: i was getting broken packages then i downloaded the deb file
<RawSewage> oh
<dhq_> RawSewage: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23012
<Jucato> RawSewage: thanks a lot! I can't believe I missed that option...
<RawSewage> Jucato, ok
<RawSewage> dhq_, I dont know.  Jucato wanted to see that
<dhq_> Jucato: : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23012
<madmonk> hi all!!!
<Jucato> dhq_: reading it...
<madmonk> I've got a big urgent problem!!!
<dhq_> okies
<madmonk> I'm on kubuntu dapper
<madmonk> just bought an ipod nano
<madmonk> trying to make it work...
<madmonk> but I gave a wrong command
<Dr_Willis> Did you keep the reciept? :P
<madmonk> sudo mount -t vfat [cut] ..
<madmonk> it's not vfat!!!
<madmonk> it's hfsplus i guess..
<madmonk> now I can't umount it!!!!
<madmonk> also fuser -k /dev/sda2 doesn't work!!!
<madmonk> please can anyone help me??
<madmonk> HELP!!!
<Dr_Willis> and umount says?
<madmonk> device is occupied
<Dr_Willis> check dmesg output also.
<madmonk> busy
<madmonk> ok
<Dr_Willis> try lsof /dev/sda2
<Dr_Willis>  That thing has 2 partitions on it?
<Jucato> dhq_: I can't seem to understand  why it won't install. have you tried installing libgl1-mesa-dri (apt-get)?
<madmonk> r u talkin about ipod?
<madmonk> partitions?
<dhq_> yes
<Dr_Willis> if your ipod is showing up at --> /dev/sda2   that imples theres 2 partitions on it.
<Dr_Willis> or else they are doing somthing VERy weird
<Jucato> dhq_: what error message did you get?
<madmonk> can i paste the output?
<Jucato> madmonk: use pastebin
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<madmonk> ok
<madmonk> what "name" am i supposed to send to??
<dhq_> Jucato: broken pakages
<Jucato> dhq_: pastebin again :)
<madmonk> in the pastebin...what is "name"???
<Jucato> madmonk: the "name" is any subject/title you would want to be used (so you can search for it later)
<madmonk> a ko! :)
<Jucato> madmonk: then when you send it, give the URL of the page
<dhq_> Jucato: give me a sec
<madmonk> done
<Jucato> dhq_: sure
<madmonk> how the hell can I umount it?!?!?!
<Jucato> madmonk: show Dr_Willis the link/web page address
<DHGE> madmonk: try umount -l
<madmonk> ok
<madmonk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23014
<Dr_Willis> use lsof and see whats accessing it.. then kill those processes
<madmonk> done!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<madmonk> thank u very much!!
<Dr_Willis> the kill them deader then dead! :P
<Dr_Willis> Then kick them again!
<madmonk> :)
<Dr_Willis> then reboot 100 and 1 times.. :P
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait - thats for windows
<unclemike> Hawkwind: im trying to do your Sos deb packages..where it say Enabling SoS deb package repos.../ect/apt/sources.list file as root/sudo... i keep getingPermission denied
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ooh.. a customer :0
<madmonk> my ipod is still sayng "don't disconnect" ...
<dhq_> Jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23015
<Hawkwind> unclemike: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu_> ubntu fr hepl my
<madmonk> guess i'm gonna reboot...hoping it won't freeze..
<Hawkwind> unclemike: Replace kwrite with your favorite editor of choice
<Hawkwind> Jucato: He's been a customer of mine for about 2 years now :P
<Jucato> lol
<ubuntu_> where is kubuntu fr
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<|lostbyte|> !fr
<Hawkwind> ubotu: #Kubuntu-FR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Kubuntu-FR - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jaja> hello guys
<Hawkwind> Bahhh
<|lostbyte|> Hi jaja
<Hawkwind> ubuntu_: #Kubuntu-FR
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, Hi.
<ubuntu_> thank you
<heinkel_111> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Hawkwind> Hey there |lostbyte|
<Jucato> dhq_: can you try disabling seveas' and PLF's repositories?
<jaja> anyone in London here?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I gotta run an errand.  I'll be back in an hour or so
<|lostbyte|> dhq_, Hi :)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: nooooh!
<dhq_> |lostbyte|: hey
<dhq_> Jucato: still the same
<Jucato> dhq_: err.. did you "sudo apt-get update" after you disabled them?
<unclemike> Hawkwind: so the kdesu will open it as root
<dhq_> yes
<Jucato> unclemike: yes
<unclemike> ok thanks
<jaja> I think switching from windows has been a very good decision for me..
<dhq_> Jucato: still the same
<Jucato> dhq_: ok I'm really, really baffled... what error does installing libgl1-mesa give you? (just the one line)
<|lostbyte|> jaja, You can say that agian..
<dhq_>  libgl1-mesa-dri: Depends: libgl1-mesa (= 6.4.1-0ubuntu8) but it is not going to be installed
<jaja> my system has been so stable and..
<RawSewage> and virus free
<Jucato> dhq_: no, libgl1-mesa, not libgl1-mesa-dri
<magical_trevsky> can anyone recommend me a decent all-in-one printer/scanner dealie that'll work nicely in kubuntu?
<jaja> Ithanks, and virus free
<RawSewage> CUPS ?
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> nm
<tyler_d> still with the frame rate thing... removed the fglrx driver and it resolved it? any ideas why the driver is not working on my machine? I need it in order to get my tv hooked up??
<jaja> the only thing I miss about windows are the games I uesd to play
<Jucato> RawSewage: I still can't thank you enough... I feel so stpd for missing that option... :)
<dhq_> Jucato:
<dhq_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dhq_>   libgl1-mesa-dri: Depends: libgl1-mesa (= 6.4.1-0ubuntu8) but it is not going to be installed
<Dr_Willis> magical_trevsky,  my old HP 1200C works.. but egads the ink cost is nasty
<Jucato> dhq_: err.. I said, try installing libgl1-mesa (sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa)
<|lostbyte|> dhq_, apt-get install -f
<|lostbyte|> dhq_, and then try ?
<Jucato> or try what |lostbyte| said... I'm running out of ideas..
<Jucato>  @_@
<dhq_> libgl1-mesa is already the newest version.
<RawSewage> Jucato, youve helped me enough times
<Jucato> heh
<RawSewage> You might have to retrieve it a few times though
<Jucato> dhq_: this is also driving me nuts... :(
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, dont  you think dep issues are related to out of distro package installation ?
<RawSewage> I dont think it gets it all at once
<Jucato> RawSewage: well, it's donwloading around 300 e-mails now...
<RawSewage> ok
<dhq_> Jucato: |lostbyte| !easysource is there any other places i can get repos
<Jucato> RawSewage: is it going to duplicate some e-mails?
<dhq_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<|lostbyte|> dhq_, Thats a good source.
<RawSewage> Jucato, I dont know
<Jucato> |lostbyte|: I dunno... I checked his sources.list, they seem fine... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23012
<Jucato> dhq_: did you try |lostbyte|'s suggestion? apt-get install -f ?
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, i mean, installing a package from debain.. or something ? downloading a deb file for example..
<dhq_> yes
<Jucato> |lostbyte|: ah.. it could be...
<|lostbyte|> dhq_, Still the same error ?
<Jucato> dhq_: and sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<|lostbyte|> dhq_, If you can track back if  you installed a deb file. pls do remove it.
<dhq_> okies but i dont quite remember installanin any
<|lostbyte|> dhq_, I remmber you asking me..
<dhq_> wat bout
<Jucato> ok I think it's time for me to sleep..
<Jucato> good night/day people! :)
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, Goodnight :)
<|lostbyte|> dhq_, Remmber before you used to install by download deb files ?
<dhq_> yes that was when i first installed drapper
<dhq_> thats like in the first month
<|lostbyte|> dhq_, Whats the last thing you reconfigured ?
<dhq_> well i installed xgl and then uninstalled it
<link_36p> Can anyone help me repair my apt-get?
<link_36p> its totally shot ;(
<|lostbyte|> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<|lostbyte|> link_36p, ^^
<link_36p> When i run synaptic no pakcage listing will appear
<link_36p> And apt-get upgrade wont upgrade anything.
<abattoir> link_36p: what error does apt-get give ?
<|lostbyte|> dhq_, Comment your compiz and other repos your not using. and update and try again..
<link_36p> http://pastebin.ca/165257
<link_36p> It all happend when i tried to install edv version of looking glass, it says i need to reinstall that package but when i try to it gives me more erros.
<link_36p> dev*
<|lostbyte|> link_36p, apt-get install --reinstall lg3d-core
<abattoir> link_36p: did you add any external repositories for it?
<|lostbyte|> with sudo
<link_36p> same error lostbyte
<|lostbyte|> dhq_, your not on x at the moment ?
<gert_> hy
<link_36p> <abattoir> i downloaded debs
<stocker7410> Hey
<dhq_> i am on startx
<gert_> who are you?
<|lostbyte|> dhq_, kde ?
<stocker7410> How do i install GIT from "http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/"
<dhq_> you
<dhq_> yup
<link_36p> Know one knows how i can fix apt-get? :(
<gert_> I've got no music from internet. help!!!!!!!!1
<dhq_> |lostbyte|: brb
<|lostbyte|> k
<zenith37> how do I get adept to show ALL packages?
<|lostbyte|> zenith37, it shows all my default
<gert_> alt f2
<zenith37> it does not...
<zenith37> it shows only KDE and desktop apps
<|lostbyte|> zenith37, THen i belive you dont have the repos.
<link_36p> losetbyte - is there a way to force remove a package?
<gert_> type adept
<|lostbyte|> !repos > zenith37
<gert_> zijn er nederlanders?
<zenith37> thanks
<|lostbyte|> link_36p, wont it remove it normally ?
<|lostbyte|> link_36p, errors ?
<r4gt> help my
<r4gt> my fr
<BonBonTheJon> how do I install a network card that is recognized by lspci, but the installer didn't install it
<draik> Hello everyone
<r4gt> my novice linux kubuntu
<gert_> hoi
<r4gt> help my
<gert_> what's the problem
<r4gt> my fr
<|lostbyte|> :)
<r4gt> !!
<DaveyJ> i currently have KDE and gnome installed.. how do i do a full switch to kubuntu by default?
<|lostbyte|> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<halfbloodprince> hey people
<pepe> >_<
<|lostbyte|> r4gt, ^^
<r4gt> ok thank you
<|lostbyte|> halfbloodprince, hi..
<halfbloodprince> hey |lostbyte|
<|lostbyte|> gert_, lol, just wanted the channel. :)
<link_36p> lostbyte -  it gives the exact same error with "sudo apt-get remove lg3d-core"
<gert_> eh..........sorry
<|lostbyte|> link_36p, could you paste bin the error ?
<dhq> |lostbyte|: back
<|lostbyte|> dhq, So, Is it fixed ?
<zenith37> |lostbyte|: apt-get sees it, Adept does not
<zenith37> for example, apache2
<zenith37> also libraries and such
<andi__> can somebody give me the apache2 in sudo commands ?
<|lostbyte|> zenith37, click on update in adept. that is weird.
<gert_> waardeloos is dit
<zenith37> What update?
<zenith37> there's no menu or button...
<link_36p> lostbyte - http://pastebin.ca/165275
<|lostbyte|> zenith37, "fetch update"
<zenith37> |lostbyte|: nothing...
<|lostbyte|> :O
<zenith37> ...with that label
<|lostbyte|> OMG is it adept, check :)
<zenith37> there's a search at the top, categories at the left, packages in the middle, etc
<DaveyJ> anyone?!
<zenith37> ahh apparently there are two differnt adepts :O
<zenith37> found it
<zenith37> thanks
<|lostbyte|> zenith37, settings > show toolbar
<|lostbyte|> :)
<link_36p> lostbyte - did u look at the error? :o
<risingEND> Alright, nobody at Samba responds to me.. so can someone here help me set it up?
<steveire> DaveyJ: look for aysiu on ubuntuforums. There's a post on his site about it.
<|lostbyte|> link_36p, yes, and i am stund. just refering.. hold
<DaveyJ> =] 
<risingEND> Come on, just help me please. -_-
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: perhaps you'd know the answer to this one? Do you know a way to get kde/hal to mount external drives like flashdrives in sync mode instead of async so my library users aren't removing unsynced filesystems right after hitting "Safely Remove"?
<|lostbyte|> link_36p, dpkg --configure -a
<|lostbyte|> and try again..
<risingEND> Anybody here use Samba?
<risingEND> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<|lostbyte|> LeeJunFan, /etc/fstab add sync to the options..
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: I thought they were in sync mode
<LeeJunFan> |lostbyte|: yeah, I know, these are dynamic devices though, w/o entries in fstab and considering the variables of sd[x] [n]  I'd rather just have the default be that kde mount them all in sync.
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: ah, it appears mine is with 3.5.4, maybe 3.5.3 wasnt.
<LeeJunFan> err 3.5.2 - whatever came with dapper.
<DaveyJ> i'm an idiot
<DaveyJ> i cant find this post anywhere
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: okay, well nevermind. Maybe I just need to update the library. Thanks.
<BonBonTheJon> what package contains drivers for network cards
<|lostbyte|> AFK
<llxcamxll_> make[1] : *** [debugi386/ref_gl/r_bloom.o]  Error 1
<llxcamxll_> what does that shit mean??
<halfbloodprince> hahaha
<llxcamxll_> help me out
<llxcamxll_> i'm not worthy
<llxcamxll_> anyone
<llxcamxll_> ok then
<BonBonTheJon> llx: I googled and error 1 means a dependency is not met
<llxcamxll_> hmm
<llxcamxll_> k
<BonBonTheJon> sorry i can't help more
<llxcamxll_> thats cool
<halfbloodprince> what's giving that error
<llxcamxll_> using make command
<halfbloodprince> for which application
<llxcamxll_> some alien game
<halfbloodprince> ah
<llxcamxll_> ah what
<llxcamxll_> tell me
<halfbloodprince> ah = okay
<halfbloodprince> did you get it off the game's site or something
<llxcamxll_> yeah
<halfbloodprince> maybe that site has a faq for this stuff
<llxcamxll_> ok, cool
<obf213> sometiems when i bootup i have know sound, do i have to reboot to get sound back, because that seems to be the only thing that has worked for me. but w/e linux you "should never have to reboot" or w/e.
<halfbloodprince> btw, can anyone tell me if the helix player is any good
<lotusleaf> halfbloodprince: it does what it says it does
<enzo_> What's a good video capture app? I want to record some things I do with kubuntu and play them back for reference
<halfbloodprince> lotusleaf: have you tried real player for linux?
<halfbloodprince> is the sound quality better than that of amarok?
<lotusleaf> halfbloodprince: it's closed source and generally I avoid using closed source ;)
<lotusleaf> halfbloodprince: though helix is another matter
<RawSewage> enzo_, ScreenKast ?
<RawSewage> enzo_, nm, not in repos
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: I have screenkast on my SoS repo actually
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: http://SeerOfSouls.com/ubuntu.html
<RawSewage> enzo_, you can try it.  they have Dapper package;  http://instrudeo.bpower2.com/packages/ubuntu-dapper/
<ironfroggy> im having trouble. screen updates are horribly slow in all programs. flash, video playing, even scrolling a web page gives a horrible flicker as i can watch the update blitting.
<RawSewage> Hawkwind, you made a repo?
<ironfroggy> what could i possible look at to improve that? its not that my hardware sucks, because ive had much better performance here before.
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: Yes.  I have E17 in my repo which is why I started it
<RawSewage> whats E17
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: SoS is the largest 3rd party rpm repo for Mandriva currently
<RawSewage> cool
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: Enlightenment-DR17.....enlightenment.org or get-e.org for more info
<RawSewage> enzo_, are you even listening
<ironfroggy> is there any X configuration i could look into that could make these things more responsive?
<enzo_> yes
<enzo_> I'm at the site
<RawSewage> Ive never tried it
<Hawkwind> enzo_: screenkast is in my contrib repo
<RawSewage> Hawkwind, have you tried it
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: Tis all I run is E17
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: I won't use any other wm :P
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> Enlightenment
<enzo_> Which do you recommend?
<Hawkwind> No, quite different from enlightenment as you know enlightenment
<Hawkwind> enzo_: Which what ?
<pureDeviance> Hmm, what software do you recon I should add to my Kubuntu Installation?
<enzo_> nevermind
<enzo_> I was looking at something else and got confused
<enzo_> sorry
<Hawkwind> pureDeviance: Depends on what *you* want
<Hawkwind> enzo_: Heh, no problem
<pureDeviance> :|
<pureDeviance> Is there a faster loading word prossesor?
<RawSewage> I use KWrite
<Hawkwind> pureDeviance: Faster than what ?
<halfbloodprince> how is xmms
<weas3l> hey Hawkwind... thanks for the help the other day... kubuntu is up and running
<RawSewage> Im not sure what exactly KWrite is
<RawSewage> halfbloodprince, it's like WinAmp
<Hawkwind> weas3l: No problem.  Glad to have been of help
<RawSewage> XMMS is good
<lotusleaf> halfbloodprince: try it and see :)
<halfbloodprince> RawSewage: how is the sound quality
<Hawkwind> halfbloodprince: It's nice, but there are others that are good, like banshee
<RawSewage> sounds fine to me
<RawSewage> I use amarok too
<Hawkwind> halfbloodprince: banshee sends what you play to last.fm as you can see here:  http://last.fm/user/Hawk-wind
<lotusleaf> xmms is nice for low overhead
<halfbloodprince> does amarok sound better or xmms
<RawSewage> no idea
<Hawkwind> halfbloodprince: It's always best to try several apps and see what *you* like best
<RawSewage> it all sounds the same to me
<halfbloodprince> :) thanks guys
<enzo_> Hawkwind, I got the Beginning Ubuntu Linux: From Novice to Professional
<enzo_> book
<BonBonTheJon> where can i find a driver for pcnet32 card
<weas3l> where would i be able to find xmms packages for the player itself?
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get install xmms
<main2> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<main2> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<main2> ^^ for you weas3l
<weas3l> you guys rock <3
<pureDeviance> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<weas3l> i'm trying to use the gui adept package manager, and searching for xmms returns all the plugins, but not the player :S
<pureDeviance> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<pureDeviance> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<pureDeviance> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<seth|away> please don't abuse the bot.
<pureDeviance> :(
<seth|away> if you want to see what it has to say, private message it
<pureDeviance> ok
<main2> yeah... well, we can ban him right away as well :)
<seth|away>  list
<weas3l> so... if i have superuser access to my system, i don't really need sudo, do i?
<weas3l> i just need apt-get?
<main2> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<main2> working as root is dangerous, if you dont know what ur doing
<weas3l> yeah, but if i have root already, i don't really need to worry about running programs w/ superuser privileges as a user
<main2> weas3l: no but if you wanne install something for urself
<main2> and you login as root or sudo for it..
<weas3l> ah, without having to su... i gotcha.
<main2> NO YOU DONT
<halfbloodprince> see you later people
<weas3l> yeah, thats what i'm saying.
<weas3l> you don't su
<main2> then the programs files will have the root permissions
<main2> no, and you dont login as root either
<voicu> Hi, is there a simple C/C++ IDE for KDE? I don't want to use KDevelop or Anjuta because they work at a different level. I want something light.
<main2> you do: sudo -u myusername programnametoexecute
<voicu> Something that edits, compiles and runs my programs.
<weas3l> ah, so when you say sudo aptget install... i should be putting in sudo -u username apt-get install?
<pureDeviance> Is there a PHP server I can install on my PC? Like an xamp for Linux?
<voicu> weas3l: usually you shouldn't login or use the shells as the superuser. I always type sudo for each command
<weas3l> ah
<voicu> and main2 is right, when you do use the superuser to create files or something you won't be able to access them with your normal user
<main2> ive installed a number of things (like games) using sudo
<main2> but type: sudo whoami
<main2> in a shell, and let your brains think.. -> see what i mean weas3l?
<pepe> or click right on nick and whois
<main2> pepe: ?
<pepe> ?
<voicu> pepe, he was refering to the shell
<voicu> i.e. $sudo whoami
<weas3l> i... see...
<weas3l> ah
<pepe> sry i'm not in topic >_<
<main2> now i have to sudo gamename everytime i wanne play.. and its executed under the root account..
<pepe> i'm gonna mute :x
<weas3l> and so when it asks for a password?
<main2> thats crap.., so believe me weas3l
<main2> if you wanne install something for urself use: sudo -u username bin-name
<weas3l> ah, so when you say sudo aptget install... i should be putting in sudo -u username apt-get install?
<main2> for apt-get, just use 'sudo apt-get install'
<voicu> noo
<weas3l> werd
<DaveyJ> what's the kde equiv to gnome's "sessions" where i can have things autostart
<main2> for systemstuff use normal sudo...
<weas3l> since... *reads the man file* i'm not going from one group to another?
<main2> the systems stuff is not on your user-permissions.....................
<voicu> weas3l, sudo -u username is when you compile programs from source or something like that
<weas3l> k
<main2> DaveyJ: in /home/username/.kde/Autostart :)
<Chousuke> why would you use sudo when compiling? :/
<main2> you shouldnt have to
<lotusleaf> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<lotusleaf> or ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<voicu> i was thinking about something else...
<weas3l> hey main2...
<weas3l> v
<Dannilion__> Anyone know a way of getting rid of the flash sound delays in Konqueror?
<weas3l> sudo apt-get install xmms
<weas3l> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<weas3l> E: Unable to lock
<voicu> Soo, anyone knows a lightweight C/C++ IDE (for KDE if possible)?
<main2> weas3l: 'Resource temporarily unavailable' looks like the server is down?
<weas3l> or used by another program?
<main2> weas3l: i dont know a lot about repositories
<voicu> weas3l, you probably have an instance of adept, aptitude or whatever started
<main2> but this might happen if you dont have the 'multiverse' repository in your sources.list ?
<weas3l> yeah, i looked at my taskbar and just saw it
<voicu> if not you must kill the nonresponsive process
<main2> ahhh ok
<main2> voicu: might be better to reask ur question in #linux and #ubuntu
<weas3l> i forgot i was getting flash player installed...
<voicu> ok, i'm going to do that
<main2> because there might be more people reading it..
<ahmeni> voicu: I don't think there's anything that's between kate and kdevelop in terms of complexity :(
<voicu> ahmeni, well i need just something that edits (with highligthing), compiles and runs the programs
<graham_> hi all
<voicu> KDevelop has to many buttons :P
<graham_> is there an irc channel for a complete noob like me
<voicu> #kubuntu :D
<weas3l> yeah, i started,,, like, yesterday
<graham_> cool.. though i dont want to annoy people with really really noob questions :)
<weas3l> kubuntu was really easy to install i found... and thses peoples here seem to know their stuff.
<voicu> honestly, I didn't always get answers to my questions but I kept trying, it's worth it
<weas3l> just need to know who to direct questions to.
<graham_> it was easy to install.. im using it and ive used then adept and installed various software.. its really cool software
<weas3l> indeed.
<voicu> weas3l: yep, something like that
<graham_> im trying to get the nvidia drivers on but having trouble
<weas3l> i'm contimplating moving my *shudder* windows box over to my tv and using it just for movies and video...
<voicu> I'm windows free for quite a long time now and except for some casual games I don't miss any functionality
<The_Stephan__> hilfe
<voicu> graham_, what part doesn't work?
<weas3l> well, i got a good sized tv, so i still could game on it... i'm just getting back into linux after like, a year and a bit away from it ;S
<The_Stephan__> ich hab web java paket also das programm installiert unter linux geht auch aber wie geht das nun im browser
<NthDegree> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<llxcamxll_> can we run half life under kubuntu??
<green[fenix] > !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<graham_> well i need to do ctrl-alt-f1 and run it from there but i cannot logon with my username and password? it wont let me in that way
<NthDegree> The_Stephan__: go to #ubuntu-de
<The_Stephan__> thx
<The_Stephan__> sorry
<NthDegree> The_Stephan__: ich nicht spreche deutche :)
<The_Stephan__> the was wrong channel
<voicu> graham_: run what?
<voicu> and it should let you logon in the console
<llxcamxll_> this error 1 shit blows
<NthDegree> The_Stephan__: if you can understand english try an ubuntu howto on installing java in firefox/konqueror :)
<The_Stephan__> yes
<graham_> the nvidia package.. it says do ctrl alt f1 and run the envy script but i have to log on first
<weas3l> oh right, java... totally forgot that...
<voicu> graham_, you can open up a console. hit ALT+F2 and type konsole
<voicu> then use 'sudo envy'
<weas3l> heh.
<weas3l> psuedo envy...
<graham_> thansk voicu. does the envy script need to be downloaded to anywhere specific to run it?
<graham_> it says command not found
<voicu> you should be working in the directory where you downloaded the package
<voicu> was it an archive?
<lotusleaf> should a floppy device normally have to be added manually into /etc/fstab? I thought I saw it there in Breezy but now in Dapper it's not listed at all
<voicu> maybe it didn't recognize it but that would be even more weird
<MiD> can anybody help me with this error message when trying to (re)install kwin? : ** (process:15499): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<lotusleaf> voicu: was that to me? if so, I've noticed this on several systems
<voicu> lotusleaf: yes, but it was just a thought. mine for example was listed with the installation
<lotusleaf> voicu: thanks :) interesting, I guess I'll have to add it manually, thanks for relating your experience.
<voicu> np
<BonBonTheJon> where are network card drivers located
<seth> network card support is built into the kernel
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: over there. Second shelf left.
<BonBonTheJon> seth: I have a card that is identified in lspci but the installer didnt install drivers for it
<Blissex> seth: I find it hard to answer seriously a question that vague from a nick like <BonBonTheJon> :-)
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: but I can try. it is extremely unlikely that you have an unsupported card.
<Lynoure> BonBonTheJon: in there kernel module directory, see   lsmod  for what you have loaded now
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: just about all know chipsets are supported by standard drivers. If your chipset is not, then things become pretty awkward.
<BonBonTheJon> ok,  I have an entry for pcnet32, which is the chipset
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: so what does 'lspci | grep Ethernet' say?
<BonBonTheJon> nothing
<BonBonTheJon> I'm using ubuntu server
<BonBonTheJon> which shouldn't matter
<slow-motion> hallo
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: if it says nothing then it is not there...
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: anyhow there is some information on the PCNET32 style chipsets here: http://www.faqs.org/docs/ethernet/Ethernet-HOWTO-4.html
<BonBonTheJon> going there now
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: it is a driver for *very* old chipsets. So perhaps the driver in the kernel has been disabled. You can buy a new Ethernet card with a recent chipet for like $5.
<BonBonTheJon> Yeah, I probably should just do that
<BonBonTheJon> its served me well for so long
<lotusleaf> voicu: floppy is listed in /dev/ but not in fstab :) odd, eh
<banana21> hey anyone know a good graphical ftp server?
<banana21> for kubuntu
<BonBonTheJon> blis: when I put in the new card, will it automatically install the drivers, or what will i need to do
<voicu> lotusleaf, the floppy is always listed in /dev. actually every kind of device is listed in /dev, just that the system will only use those that are configured
<lotusleaf> voicu: yeah, when I try to use the floppy it works but it's just not listed in fstab, perhaps ubuntu is psychic
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: if it is a recent card, it is fully automatic.
<BonBonTheJon> good
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: note that however if the AMD chipset card you have does not appear in 'lspci' it is a hw problem, unless it is an ISA card.
<BonBonTheJon> blis: it shows up in lspci
<Sanne> hi
<BonBonTheJon> and lsmod | grep pcnet32  returns 2 entries
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: paste here the line.
<Infecto> hello can some one tell me how to change a chanell wchih one is managed by sound buttons in laptops from master to pcm
<weas3l> argh! stupid flash not jibing with firefox...
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: paste here the line from 'lspci'
<weas3l> ooo, kids in the hall. *distracted*
<Infecto> I have to change the PCM slider
<Infecto> i want to :)
<BonBonTheJon> its on another computer but it says:      pcnet32                     33540  0
<Blissex> lotusleaf: there is a program that mounts stuff in the background
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: thats the driver. Not the card.
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: run 'lspci | grep Ethernet' on the other computer...
<BonBonTheJon> blis: nothing
<lotusleaf> Blissex: the all knowing, all caring HAL seems quite active
<Vegeta> Does anyone know how a Digital Signatur can be installed on linux?
<Blissex> Vegeta: yes.
<voicu> lotusleaf, you might be right. i'm going to stop thinking while in ubuntu :D
<lotusleaf> hald, rather
<lotusleaf> voicu: ;)
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: paste to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ the full output of 'lspci' run on the PC that is supposed to have that card.
<BonBonTheJon> i can't i don't have network connection
<Vegeta> Blissex: How? My Firefox says that it doesn't know how to open the page...
<Blissex> Vegeta: that's a different question! :-)
<shadowr3d> hello everyone
<Vegeta> Blissex: Hehe why? You said that you knew :P
<Blissex> Vegeta: probably you want to import a digital certificate into a browner, not add a digital signature to Linux. And I said only that yes, someone knows. :-)
<Blissex> Vegeta: so describe your goal a bit better.
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: wait a sec.
<seth> Infecto, right-click KMix icon -> select Master Channel -> PCM
<shadowr3d> how can i the kubuntu booting when it says like "starting hp printing" and stuff like that when you boot up kubuntu?
<shadowr3d> how can i change* sorry
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: what does this print: lspci | egrep -v 'USB|ISA|audio|VGA|IDE|Host|bridge|storage'
<shadowr3d> how can i change the kubuntu booting when it says like "starting hp printing" and stuff like that when you boot up kubuntu?
<Vegeta> Well I have a html file which was a security copy of the digital signatur, that I first installed on windows xp. NOw I want it on Linux. On windows the installation would start when pressed at the html file.
<Vegeta> Is this something you're familiar with Blissex?
<Blissex> Vegeta: that is nearly incomprehensible. Describe your goal, not what you are trying to do.
<Vegeta> Blissex: What do you mean? My goal is to install my old Digital Signatur.
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: and also: are you sure your ethernet card is a PCI one?
<Blissex> Vegeta: nom your goal is to do something with that Digital Signatur, whatever you mean by that. There are very many types of ''digital signatures''.
<Blissex> Vegeta: literally taken, what you are asking is how to add an X.504 certificate to the IPCSEC subsystem in the kernel. I doubt your mean that.
<nil_> hello, world ;-)
<shadowr3d> how can i change the kubuntu booting when it says like "starting hp printing" and stuff like that when you boot up kubuntu?
<Vegeta> Blissex: Well there are many thing I can do with that. Like login into some places with my personal information, and smilar..
<BonBonTheJon> bliss: I assume its pci if lspci sees it
<shadowr3d> how can i change the kubuntu booting when it says like "starting hp printing" and stuff like that when you boot up kubuntu?
<Vegeta> Blissex: Nahh I don't mean such complicated stuff, I'm a linux newbie.
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: then try to type by hand the line in 'lspci' where you say it is listed. Because if it is an Ethernet card that line should contain 'Ethernet'...
<BluDog_Anchorite> shadowr3d: you can stop some of those services in the services list inside of systemssettings
<Blissex> Vegeta: and which program are you using to do that login?
<nil_> I am new to Ubuntu and I need your help. I'd like to install java (jre). I tried to install it but the install stopped and my database got locked. I guess it was something to do with the licence agreement...I could not see where to agree...
<BluDog_Anchorite> !java > nil_
<nil_> oh, database is already unlocked...
<Vegeta> On Win XP, i didn't need a specifik program to login.
<Blissex> Vegeta: are you trying to import a certificate into Firefox to access some websites that require authentication from HTTP clients?
<Blissex> Vegeta: to login to what? In what way?
<nil_> what is the name of the package ?
<BluDog_Anchorite> nil_: read the wiki
<BluDog_Anchorite> it explains how to do it, and what to do about the lisence
<Vegeta> https://isis.ku.dk/passport/login.aspx?returnurl=https%3a%2f%2fisis.ku.dk%2fkurser%2fppLoginReciever.aspx&sender=http%3a%2f%2fisis.ku.dk%2fkurser%2fadmin%2findex.aspx <-- Like here
<Infecto> seth: i`m not so stupid i made this and dont work
<shadowr3d> how can i change the kubuntu booting when it says like "starting hp printing" and stuff like that when you boot up kubuntu?
<Vegeta> Under: Login vha. digital signatur <-- You can login with Digital Signatur.
<nil_> ok, thanks.
<BluDog_Anchorite> shadowr3d: did you miss my answer>?
<BonBonTheJon> bliss: there in no entry for ethernet
<shadowr3d> yes i did
<shadowr3d> im sorry
<Vegeta> Blissex: Do you see what I mean now?
<BonBonTheJon> bliss: but lspci | grep "pcnet32" returns "pcnet32             33540 0" and "mii                   7040 1 pcnet32"
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: that is quite impossible because those are the lines that 'lsmod' returns.
<BonBonTheJon> bliss: yeah, sorry
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: the lines returned by 'lspci' look like:
<Blissex> base# lspci | egrep -v 'USB|ISA|audio|VGA|IDE|Host|bridge|storage'
<Blissex> 00:13.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Blissex> 02:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB12LV26 IEEE-1394 Controller (Link)
<nil_> it seems the packages were still there...so no need to download them again...they're installed...Thanks, BlueDog...
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: so run 'lspci | grep Ethernet' instead of 'lsmod | grep pcnet32'
<shadowr3d> bludog??
<BonBonTheJon> bliss: lspci returns "0000:00:11.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE]  (rev 25)
<Blissex> Vegeta: I have no idea what "Login vha" means.
<Vegeta> Means: Login with Digital Signatur.
<Blissex> Vegeta: but in which program?
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: so contrarily to what you said the card is there. And probably working.
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: what happens if you say 'ip link ls'?
<BonBonTheJon> bliss: but ifconfig only has lo
<shadowr3d> bludog how can i change the kubuntu booting when it says like "starting hp printing" and stuff like that when you boot up kubuntu and i dont mean the splash screen like it says kde is up and running
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: that only means that it is not configured, not missing.
<Vegeta> Blissex: I don't know which program it uses. But it seems that I can acces it trhough the terminal. I opened the html file from the terminal and the error I had before didn't occure, so it will be installing now. :D
<BonBonTheJon> bliss: ok, how do i configure it
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: what does 'ip link ls eth0' say?
<BluDog_Anchorite> shadowr3d: you disable those from the services menu inside of the system settings manager
<shadowr3d> how
<BluDog_Anchorite> type systemsettings in a terminal
<BonBonTheJon> bliss: Device "eth0" does not exist
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: and 'ip link ls'?
<BluDog_Anchorite> on the bottom line it says services
<shadowr3d> i mean i want a different one like the ones you download
<shadowr3d> ok
<BluDog_Anchorite> you want to change the boot splash
<shadowr3d> yes
<shadowr3d> please
<BonBonTheJon> bliss: 'ip link ls' returns two entries: lo and sit0
<BluDog_Anchorite> thats a totally different question
<shadowr3d> o ok
<RawSewage> How can I verify a DVD burn.  k3b verifying seems to be broken in Edgy
<BluDog_Anchorite> not sure.  never trie dto do it with kubuntu
<RawSewage> is there a tool that can verify a burn?
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: that is not good.
<BluDog_Anchorite> RawSewage: if you have a md5 of the original, try running md5sum on the disc
<BonBonTheJon> bliss: what would that indicate
<RawSewage> BluDog_Anchorite, ok thx.  how do I get that sum
<shadowr3d> because i dont want it to say kubuntu i want the one i downloaded from the web kdelooks.org or something like that
<BluDog_Anchorite> RawSewage: run md5sum on the source file if you have it
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: try 'sudo rmmod pcnet32' and after that 'sudo modprobe pcnet32;
<RawSewage> BluDog_Anchorite, cool thx
<BonBonTheJon> bliss: ok done
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: 'ip link ls' again
<BonBonTheJon> bliss: same
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: have a look at last 20-30 lines of the output of 'dmesg' and of the file '/var/log/messages'
<shadowr3d> how can i change the song when kde starts up?
<BonBonTheJon> blisss: dmesg has "PCI: Found IRQ 12 for device 0000:00:11.0" and "pcnet32: PCnet version 0xfff1, no PCnet32 chip."
<BonBonTheJon> bliss: /var/log/messages says the same things
<shadowr3d> nevermind i know how kool
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: good, interesting "no PCnet32 chip".
<BonBonTheJon> yeah
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: because it is a Lance, not a PCNET32. It must be *very* old. Check this: http://www.faqs.org/docs/ethernet/Ethernet-HOWTO-4.html#lance
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: but then it says it is the PCNET32 version of the LANCE. So it should work.
<BonBonTheJon> bliss: thanks for your help, I think I will just spend the $15 to buy a new card I know wil work
<nil_> Do I need to create a symlink after jre is installed ?
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: thats better because the "AMD 79C970" says the Boca version has bugs, and perhaps that's what you got
<Blissex> BonBonTheJon: as in: "the Boca implementation of the 79C970 fails on fast Pentium machines"
<BluDog_Anchorite> shadowr3d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<BonBonTheJon> bliss: so any new ethernet card will work?
<shadowr3d> thanks bludog ill try it
<BluDog_Anchorite> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77290
<BluDog_Anchorite> that one too
<shadowr3d> ok
<danish> when using vmplayer we can still add/remove programs to virtual machine
<marc__> in ubuntu how to you add something to startup such as nfsmount ...rc-update does not work?
<ditte> hi
<nil_> it seems jre is not working...
<ditte> anyone knows of a partitioning utility that works with Kubuntu?
<shadowr3d> bludog i couldnt do it im a newbie so could you help me
<sui> hi
<ditte> hi sui
<sui> << just looking in, no problems till now with my new installation :)
<sui> kubuntu on a thinkpad is very "smart"
<ditte> sui: it's my first time on Linux, and I'm getting a new respect for Microsoft:)
<ditte> I hope it's a temporary phenomenon
<sui> respect for MS? why this?
<BluDog_Anchorite> shadowr3d: im at work now, so i cant take up any project like that.  i have never done one myself
<seth> ditte, qtparted
<shadowr3d> o
<BluDog_Anchorite> sorry
<shadowr3d> what ya working at
<BluDog_Anchorite> i do tech support for a voip company
<shadowr3d> nah thats fine i understand
<shadowr3d> ooo
<shadowr3d> fancy
<shadowr3d> whats voip
<ditte> sui: put it like this: up to now, I haven't been able to install a single program that wasn't in Adept, to make my printer work, or to even see how my HDD is partitioned
<BluDog_Anchorite> voice over IP
<ditte> thanks seth
<shadowr3d> o
<shadowr3d> ok
<shadowr3d> back to work then huh
<seth> ditte, you shouldn't need to install stuff that isn't in adept, really
<seth> what kind of printer?
<shadowr3d> anyone else know how to change the bootsplash at the start of kubuntu?
<ditte> seth: well, I'd like at least Sylpheed and Opera
<ditte> possibly rosegarden
<ditte> seth: it's a banal HP 920C
<ditte> kubuntu recognises it, but when installing it, it gives me some hogwash, and I'm back to square one
<sui> ditte: have you ever used a konsole-based prog? take a look at your sources.list and add new repositories and type apt-get update
<seth> ditte, open add/remove programs (not adept), and check the "commercial software" box
<seth> opera will show up
<ditte> sui: I installed this stuff htis afternoon, I doubt they have updated in the last 3 hours:)
<jager> does kubuntu seem particualrly crash prone to you guys lately?
<seth> ditte, rosegarden is in universe. You will need to add the Universe repositories and it'll be there
<jager> seems like it likes to hard lock more often than usual
<lotusleaf> jager: no
<lotusleaf> jager: what in particular seems crashy to you and what version are you using?
<ditte> seth: still can't find Opera
<ditte> universe, eh?
<jager> hard locks quite a bit, often while playing music in amarok but not always
<jager> this is dapper 6.06
<hack124x768> Hello all. Does anyone here know how to install kubuntu from and NFS share. I don't have accessto a CD burner and want to try edgy.
<lotusleaf> jager: have you filed a bug report?
<lotusleaf> jager: I've always experienced random crashes in AmaroK
<lotusleaf> jager: though I must say the past few versions have improved ;)
<shadowr3d> anyone else know how to change the bootsplash at the start of kubuntu?
<hack124x768> I know there is a howto for the bootsplash somewhere, i'll see if I can find it.
<seth> ditte, open a terminal for me
<seth> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth> ^ run that
<larson9999> i was locking up like crazy using a mobo with an embedded ati x200 graphics card.  took it back for a similar model with nvidia and all is fine
<seth> ditte, you'll find 4 lines that look like URLs and have the word "universe" at the end. Remove the "#" from the beginning of each of those lines.
<seth> ditte, also, paste this line at the end of the file:
<seth> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<ditte> seth: says X Error, failed to open device
<seth> that's fine, it should still pop up a password window
<seth> er... you're running KDE right now, aren't you?
<sui> seth: contains "universe" commercial software?
<seth> not just from the console?
<seth> sui, no. Universe contains unsupported software.
<seth> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main << contains commerical software
<shadowr3d> anyone else know how to change the bootsplash at the start of kubuntu?
<ditte> seth: erh, actually, aside from the error message and the fact thatthe shell is now stuck, nothing happened
<sui> seth: ok, i will add this
<hack124x768> shadowr3d: im looking for a howto still
<shadowr3d> you to
<seth> ditte, that's rather weird
<seth> CTRL+C to "unstick" the console
<ditte> oh right, I should have remembered that from the UNIX times:)
<seth> use "sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list" instead then
<seth> it'll use a console-based text editor
<shadowr3d> hack124x768:
<sui> vim ;)
<seth> sui, sudoedit uses nano by default, since it uses $EDITOR
<haully_> how to put res. 1280x1024 if the max in menu is 1024x768? editing xorg.conf?
<seth> haully_, yes
<seth> sudoedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ditte> ok, now I get something that looks a lot like vi opening an empty file
<haully_> hm ok, thx
<seth> ditte, are you sure you typed the filename correctly?
<seth>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<shadowr3d> anyone else know how to change the bootsplash at the start of kubuntu?
<sui> seth: nano is (was) my editor till, now but i found a nice tutorial on the web for vim
<ditte> seth: yup, that's the string
<hack124x768> shadowr3d: try this url https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<shadowr3d> ok
<sui> and i have to remember that this ist ubuntu, not a gentoo chan ;)
<shadowr3d> wait hack i tried that its to confusing
<ditte> people...is the AMD64 version stable?
<shadowr3d> do you know how
<ditte> I have the impression that this is screwed up beyond my obvious incompetence
<hack124x768> shadowr3d: then you're kinda bummin. Its isn't meant to be changed, so it's going to be a little time consuming.
<hack124x768> shadowr3d: You could look for other ones people ahve already made.
<shadowr3d> i did and i downloaded it but i dont know how to change it
<ditte> and why does bloody qtparted try to connect to X server :0.0?
<hack124x768> shadowr3d: where did you get it from?
<ditte> does the K stand for "Kafka"?
<sui> ditte: because its a X-application
<shadowr3d> i think it was kdelooks.org
<shadowr3d> or something like that
<sui> what do o have to do to get dvds working?
<hack124x768> shadowr3d: kde-look.org, its a good site, im looking at it now...
<sui> s/o/I/
<shadowr3d> It was KDE-look.org
<shadowr3d> yes
<shadowr3d> that one
<hack124x768> sui: sudo apt-get libdvdcss i believe.
<seth> hack124x768, not in Ubuntu's repos
<seth> you can do that if you add the plf repo
<sui> hack124x768: no libdvdcss isn'T available
<sui> have to look on the web for that repo
<ditte> sui: to sum it up: if I open qtparted as root, it doesn't work, if I open it as ditte, it doesn't do anything because I'm not root
<shadowr3d> did you find anything hack
<sui> ditte: thats weird, but i suppose the root-user isn't allowed to connect the x-server
<ditte> sui: is this standard in kubuntu??
<sui> ditte: try "xhost +localhost" as user and "export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0" as root
<sui> ditte: then start qtparted
<ditte> sui: ok, now it got the shell stuck and nothing happened
<sui> ditte: do you get an error message?
<ditte> sui: nope
<ditte> siui: oh yes, I do now
<ditte> sui: " cannot connect to X server localhost:0.0"
<sui> ditte: the solution i posted some lines above should fix this problem o_O
<drnoone> anyone have a Compro VideoMate TV Card Remote Control working on Dapper?
<ditte> sui: if you mean the export display, I did that
<drnoone> I don't know how to load event interface suport
<sui> ditte: and the user who started the xserver accepts connections... weird
<shadowr3d> anyone else know how to change the bootsplash at the start of kubuntu?
<ditte> sui: this is the seventh "weird" I hear in a day. I think I'll change linux distribution
<ditte> anything you can advise for AMD64?
<sui> ditte: sry, normaly that should work
<main2> kubuntu64
<main2> :+
<ditte> I'm on kubuntu64 now. Doesn't work
<main2> kubutun roxx0rs ur b0xxors brother..
<main2> oops, sorry girl..
<sui> ditte: oh, you won't ask me. i'm very familiar with gentoo and like this distri very much
<ditte> christ, I used VAX'es which gave fewer problems
<main2> ditte: if ur on 64.. then you should use a 64bit linux distro yes..
<main2> ive used a 64bit distro on my turion64(laptop).. its lightning fast
<ditte> oh, fast it is fast
<main2> (i used slamd64, but thats not official - and i DO NOT recommend you to use it)
<ditte> gives me error messages at an enviable rate
<main2> ditte, if you used vax'es - then u must be old :P
<main2> you used vms?
<ditte> main: well, let's say my university didn't believe in updating hardware that much:)
<main2> =)
<larson9999> i'm thinking you should use 32bit if you have an amd64 unless you don't mind some work ahead
<Vegeta> How can I close an Adept application? Because I can't acces the "Add/Remove Programs" or Synaptic, because it says that some Adept Application is running. How do I know whta it is and kill it?
<ditte> larson9999: is the distribution buggy?
<main2> larson9999: i disagree - why use 32bit, if there are 64bit distro's which are WAY faster
<main2> unless you have a 'band' (am i saying that right;) with the distro
<larson9999> ditte: well, reading about it, i don't hear anything that makes me want to try.  all i read about is heartache and pain at this point
<larson9999> main2 which 64bit distro do you recommend?
<main2> ditte: you tried kubuntu64?
<main2> if its buggy - give Ubuntu64 a spin..
<ditte> larson9999: well, you can add my heartaches and pains...I think I'll be off to windows until they come out with something that works
<main2> you can always install KDE on it :P
<ditte> main: I *am* on kubuntu64, I insist
<llxcamxll> dragon ball z
<alessandro> hallo
<srdjant> ooh kubuntu has a 64 bit build?
<main2> larson9999: gentoo?
<ditte> it sucks like nothing I've ever tried since a mid-90's distribution of Mandrake which generally didn't even make it through installation
<main2> just use a official 64bit distro, no 'homebrewn' thingies.... .......... ;)
<alessandro> who could help me how to find and install filezilla su ubuntu?
<main2> ditte: why dont you try ubuntu64?
<larson9999> main2: gentoo is painful enough for someone swithing from windows
<ditte> main2: I sort of like KDE...besides, it's the same thing just with a different front
<ditte> goign to have the same bugs
<main2> http://www.klid.dk/homeftp/ubuntu-cd/6.06/
<main2> can you name some of the bugs ur running up to?
<ditte> well, good night people...I'll see you in 6 months or so when they come out with a stable version
<ditte> thanks for the help, however
<Ash-Fox> If you want to run kubuntu on hardware without problems, then buy the right hardware. http://system76.com/
<main2> hahahaha =)
<Vegeta> Why can I now acces the Synaptic or Add/Remove Programs? It says another process is using the package system. How can I see wich process it is and kill it?
<Ash-Fox> (As a example of a company that sells hardware tha works under Linux properly)
<alessandro> filezilla ?
<ditte> Ash: yeah right, I'm going to buy a PC which doesn't tell you how much RAM it has, and then run on it an OS that takes 700 Mb just to stay alive...smart idea
<Ash-Fox> ditte, don't know what you're talking about. I can see the specifications just fine.
<ditte> Ash: well, you can customize it, but I think the basic version had 512 Mb
<alessandro> how can I enjoy an Italian chat?
<Ash-Fox> And the OS it self comes fully with software so you don't need to hunt down and install later, unlike windows installations.
<ditte> that isn't enough for kubuntu by a long shot, imho
<Ash-Fox> I ran kubuntu on a system that had 256MB ram until recently
<Ash-Fox> I don't see the problem?
<alessandro> a
<Ash-Fox> (It won't slow, unless I had OOo open in the background)
<ditte> Ash: my RAM manager says I'm using 700 Mb, and I'm only running IRC
<main2> well
<sniffy96> is there a way to determine what package a file was installed from?
<ditte> well, anyhow, I'm off to bed
<main2> then you need to ctrl+escape
<Ash-Fox> ditte, and?
<main2> show all processes - and find out what leaks
<main2> ffs.. you give up way to quickly :O
<ditte> well, anyhow. Off to bed I am. See you at the next stable release, if ever
<sui> << afk
<main2> bye bye girl, one day ull learn it - im sure.
<Ash-Fox> Windows uses swap always, no matter how much ram you have, unless you specifically disable swap space, but even then windows will create a temporary one in the temp directory.
<main2> miranda_: o_O
<main2> another danish girl.. make my day
<Frederick> folks does anyone here by any chance uses imagemagick?
<lotusleaf> Frederick: what is your question?
<Frederick> lotusleaf, I'm having a major head ache to make this -> http://www.imagemagick.org/script/magick-wand.php work on my box
<Frederick> lotusleaf, where you sucessful?
<intelikey> kmidi is erroring with /dev/sequencer can't be opened, probably in use.   do you recon there nay be a module i need to load ?
<triade> anybody can tell me how i can get apt-get to do a "fuzzy" search..when I dont know the exact name?
<triade> cant find it in man or --help
<intelikey> triade apt-get doesn't search.  apt-cache search searches
<triade> intelikey: huh???
<triade> intelikey: hang on got that....just a sec
<intelikey> apt-cache search blah   &&  sudo apt-get install blah's-exact.name
<intelikey> if you make apt-cache any fuzzer you'll have to shave it to read it.
<triade> intelikey: looks like I'll have to do that
<intelikey> i think i found the module... tty24 [root@~]  modprobe snd-seq-midi
<intelikey> triade pipe it through less.
<intelikey> then use the search feature in less.
<triade> intelikey: tried apt-cache search build ... that was too much
<intelikey> build-essential
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<triade> intelikey: tried apt-cache search build|grep utils ...even that's too much :-(
<intelikey> or use the switch in apt-cache to restrict the search to the package names rather than the name and info
<triade> intelikey: got that....thanks.
<intelikey> what's the differance in   echo '' > blah    and  :>blah   ?
<triade> intelikey: you asking me?
<intelikey> anyone
<intelikey> i think i got it tho   echo -e "\c" > blah1 == :>blah2  != echo '' > blah3      blah1&2 are empty while blah3 has a \n in it.
<triade> intelikey: the first one opens the shell waiting for input.
<intelikey> oobivously you didn't get all the quotation marks the same.
<triade> intelikey: you lost me there...wotyer trying todo?
<intelikey> echo -e "\c" > blah1
<intelikey> :>blah2
<intelikey> echo '' > blah3
<intelikey> ls -l
<intelikey> that's the way to test that ^
<JFreakCapo> hello everybody, anybody can help me, my wireless led don't turn on when set on the wireless card of my notbook
<gnurante> JFreakCapo: it's a driver problem... i think!
<intelikey> triade so if you(I) need an epmty file :>filename  but if you need an epmty file with a carrage return use echo '' > filename
<JFreakCapo> but the wireless works perfectly, just that the led never turn on, the bluetoth led yes turn on (and off) ...
<intelikey> i was trying to figure out why they used both under different circumstances
<took> what is going wrong here? https://1stein.blinkenarea.org/lldrv/
<took> what is going wrong here? https://1stein.blinkenarea.org/lldrv/
<took> root@kubuntu23:~/Blinken/lldrv# make
<took> make default_2.6
<took> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/took/Blinken/lldrv'
<took> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/took/Blinken/lldrv modules
<took> make: Entering an unknown directory
<took> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Schluss.
<took> make: Leaving an unknown directory
<took> make[1] : *** [default_2.6]  Fehler 2
<took> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/took/Blinken/lldrv'
<took> make: *** [default]  Fehler 2
<took> root@kubuntu23:~/Blinken/lldrv#
<took> kernesource and build-essentials are installed...
<triade> intelikey: right....got that! now you got me wondering. :-P
<intelikey> took looks like no symlink in the modules dir
<took> to where to they have to point to?
<triade> intelikey: did you try printf as well?
<intelikey> ln -s /your/source/dir(inturpteted) /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build
<intelikey> took ^
<took> s/where to/where do/1
<intelikey> triade no hadn't but didn't notice printf in the code i was looking at
#kubuntu 2006-09-10
<intelikey> triade but printf '' >   is the same as :>  so why type the extra chars :)
<took> ln -s /home/took/Blinken/lldrv/ /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build ?
<took> no
<intelikey> i would assume so took
<intelikey> try it and see.   symlinks are cheep
<took> no go
<took> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/took/Blinken/lldrv modules
<took> make[2] : Entering directory `/home/took/Blinken/lldrv'
<took> make[2] : *** Keine Regel, um modules zu erstellen.  Schluss.
<intelikey> took where is the source to your kernel ?
<triade> intelikey: hah! learn something everyday...didn't know taht. :-)
<took> lol - they are still packed...
<took> # ls /usr/src/
<took> linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2
<intelikey> :)
<oslo> bonjour comment changer el fond d'ecran derriere le LOgin screen ? sous kde ?
<triade> intelikey: saving chars is the core of all good scripts. :-)
<oslo> sorry
<intelikey> took that's what it's looking for
<oslo> i go to kubuntu-fr
<ghostdog> I am trying to compile kopete 0.12.2 but it seems I am having problems linking to xLibs
<ghostdog> http://paste.lisp.org/display/25727
<oslo> so how can i change the wallpaper behind the KDE logon screen ?
<intelikey> triade less is more     errr no  less is better   more just stinks.
<intelikey> oslo kcontrol  has that answer
<triade> intelikey: I sent the saame line a few weeks back to a fervent DOS user. :-D
<intelikey> less is more than more.
<intelikey> more is less than less
<draik> which is ironic
<draik> hello intelikey
<oslo> intelikey> yes but when at booting sytem prompt 4 my password there the standard blue wallpaper wich appears behind the logon windows...
<intelikey> draik not to us pinguins
<intelikey> :)
<draik> intelikey, I'm a born again penguin
<draik> lol
<oslo> intelikey> & i don't find whrer it can be change ..
<draik> I have a few questions... mostly curiosity...
<draik> What is the point to    sudo shutdown -k       ?
<draik> I know its about "kidding", but what's the point/function?
<intelikey> draik can you help oslo change his kdm splash while i get those answers for you     if i can.
<oslo> draik> do u know ?
<oslo> how
<draik> What is the issue?
<intelikey> <oslo> intelikey> yes but when at booting sytem prompt 4 my password there the
<intelikey>           standard blue wallpaper wich appears behind the logon windows...
<oslo> i need to change the standard blue wallpaper wich appears behind the logon windows...
<draik> easy cheesy
<draik> I got it
<oslo> ^^
<draik> Let me look for it first...
<draik> I can't recall the location ATM
<oslo> ya
<intelikey> draik it seems that the -k switch was added as a feture to shutdown as a facility to inform all users that the process was going to commence for a system shutdown   i.e.  shutdown -k ;sleep 15 ;shutdown -r        allowing them the option to save an close important work.
<JFreakCapo> somebody can tell me what do this lines please:
<JFreakCapo> sudo -s
<JFreakCapo> echo "options ipw2200 led=1" >> /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2200.modprobe
<JFreakCapo> rmmod ipw2200
<JFreakCapo> modprobe ipw2200
<JFreakCapo> exit
<draik> wow
<draik> I can't recall it
<draik> I've been going through all the options in System Settings
<intelikey> draik wall extended that function, but has sense been neglected.
<took> k. i unpacked it. and tryed ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15 /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build  - no I have a lot mor output... a lot of errors
<draik> Thank you intelikey
<took> like for example
<took>  /home/took/Blinken/lldrv/lldrv.c:524: Fehler: unbekanntes Feld owner in Initialisierung angegeben
<intelikey> JFreakCapo that looks like the 5 lines of shell code to fix an ipw2200 module    you would paste them in a konsole just like you did in here.
* draik is still looking
<took> it starts with
<took> root@kubuntu23:~/Blinken/lldrv# make
<took> make default_2.6
<took> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/took/Blinken/lldrv'
<took> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/took/Blinken/lldrv modules
<took> make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15'
<took> Makefile:490: .config: No such file or directory
<took>   WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/Module.symvers
<took>            is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<draik> !pastebin > took
<lupine_85> took: use linux-headers instead?
<lupine_85> (don't know if it's appropriate or not - not been following this channel)
<draik> oslo
<JFreakCapo> inelikey that's right, my wiereless led don't turn on but the wireless works perfectly maybe that code resolve the problem, but i'm afraid that my wireless don't works again, what do you think?
<draik> I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<draik> oslo, you still here???
<oslo> draik> yes i am
<draik> ok
<draik> ready?
<oslo> so tell me tell me telll me !!!!!  ^^
<oslo> yes i am
<intelikey> JFreakCapo simple if it doesn't work just remove the last line in /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2200.modprobe    if it's only one line remove the file.    then run the same commands again without the echo line.
<whizz> how do i force a filesystem check ?
<Alendit> hi, folks
<Alendit> can somebody tell me if moodbar in amarok ir just a eye-candy or usefull thing
<JFreakCapo> intelikey thks
<intelikey> JFreakCapo that would reverse the action/affect.   nothing to it.
<intelikey> childs play
<intelikey> errr pinguins play
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> JFreakCapo simply knowing what you are actually doing when you do things like that,  makes reversing them a snap.
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> I'm trying to get the backports going, but I'm not sure that it's working out right.. what's the latest K3b available in backports? or how can I look through those packages?
* intelikey is going to a gui now.  
<intelikey> i'll be like a pinguin out of ice.
<omar> hello
<triade> whizz: fsck -f /dev/partition
<orient2000> hello <omar>
<omar> hello orient
<omar> I am a new kubuntero
<omar> I started some days ago
<omar> I feel free
<orient2000> ask the question if you have one <omar>
<omar> I really appreciate it
<CVirus> quoted
<omar> now I am fighting to my family 'cos tehy need the solitario spider
<orient2000> I love kubuntu, windows is a waste of time
<omar> where can I find it
<omar> yes, I hate windows too
<omar> it's not for thinkers
<CVirus> omar: kubuntero is for gurus like you
<Hawkwind> omar: sudo apt-get install pysol
<orient2000> how about jiddu krishnamurti , he he
<omar> ok ok
<omar> sorry
<Hawkwind> omar: Pysol comes with about 100 or more variations of solitaire
<CVirus> ROFL
* whizz grumbles about the only thing he hates about linux... no kernel (or cups or whatever) support for his printer
<omar> pysol??, but I got an error
<omar> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<omar> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lupine_85> whizz: http://www.turboprint.de/
<lupine_85> get your credit card ready though ;)
<triade> whizz: steorotype answer: wit printer?
<omar> you see?
<omar> I am really an amateur
<omar> but i like learning
<omar> and I am convicing a couple friends too
<whizz> olivetti artjet 12
<orangey> omar: did you do 'sudo' first?
<orangey> i.e., sudo apt-get or whatever
<triade> djeez, never heard o that one
<omar> omar@omar:~$ sudo apt-get install pysol
<omar> Password:
<omar> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<omar> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<omar> omar@omar:~$
<omar> omar@omar:~$
<omar> there you go friends
<orangey> omar: Make sure all other instances are not being used.
<omar> instances??? ohhh
<orangey> omar: sudo ps ax | grep adept ; sudo ps ax | grep apt-get
<omar> you are right
<omar> let me see
<lupine_85> omar: either something else is running package-management, or a package management program died and left the lock file
<lupine_85> (if the latter, it's safe to delete /var/lib/dpkg/lock)
<orangey> lupine_85: let's take things one at a time. he's not experienced, so the most likely scenario is that he is running more than one.
<omar> it's working
<omar> let it finish
<omar> can I get one more answer
<CVirus> omar: no you cant as you havent stated your question yet !!
<CVirus> just ask !
<omar> he he he
<CVirus> omar: what arab country do you come from ?
<omar> thanks guys
<omar> I am peruvian
<CVirus> omar: whats with the nickname ?
<omar> don't tell me you speak spanish
<orangey> por suppuesto qe si
<omar> en serio???
<omar> danm
<omar> ya instalaron , donde estan
<triade> omar: no he likes guineau pigs roasted
<omar> hahaha
<orangey> si, perro #kubuntu no esta para espanol. solo ingles
<omar> there you go
<omar> cuy
<omar> that's the name but i don0t like them
<CVirus> !spain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omar> where are you from
<CVirus> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-46ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 169 kB, installed size 592 kB
<CVirus> gah
<lupine_85> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<orangey> estoy di canada
<omar> great
<omar> too cold for me , but great
<orangey> too cold for me too.
<orangey> why else do you think I'm learning spanish?
<omar> I mean I finish installing pysol
<omar> where pysol is installed
<omar> I mean what part of my directory
<orangey> maybe in the games section?
* whizz tells spanish talking people about #kubuntu-es
<orangey> omar: why aren't you using GUI tools?
<omar> hehehe
<omar> ok ok
<omar> spanish is fine I am also speak portuguez
<omar> there it go
<omar> goes
* whizz no habla espanol
<omar> you are good people
<omar> hablo
<omar> falo
<omar> speak
<omar> he he
<orangey> heheh. "problemas mas tipicos"! hahah : )
<omar> yes
<omar> look
<omar> my kubuntu esta en espaol
<omar> Family requierment
<omar> asi que no puedo manejar tildes, o 
<omar> they don't appear
<orangey> omar: Bueno. bamos a #kubuntu-es
<omar> I am there
<seth> you can still do tildes in English Kubuntu
<omar> pero me refiero a que los archivos con tilde salen sin ellas o con error
<seth> Compose + n + ~ = 
<omar> I know, but I cannot change the language
<omar> my parents speak spanish
<omar> they use my machine
<orangey> seth: What is the 'compose' button?
<orangey> omar: I can see your special characters.
<seth> orangey, whatever you set it to be. I use the 'menu' button... you can set it in SystemSettings > Regional > xkb options > Compose key
<whizz> you could have your own user account in whatever language you like
<orangey> seth: gotcha
<whizz> and have a spanish one for your parents
<omar> hehe
<omar> I got you
<omar> I speak spanish so don't worry about it , but some files are changed, you know, signs  for tildes or for 
<omar> good I feel like a really amateur
<orangey> OK.
<orangey> I have figured out what he's asking.
<orangey> he's saying that he has many files from his windows days.
<omar> yes
<omar> that operating system with W, it sucks
<orangey> but the files with special characters now have strange things where those characters used to be, essentially making them impossible to organize.
<orangey> he's wondering if there is a way to recover the filenames.
<whizz> ah..
<omar> yes
<omar> genius
<Xcalibur> how long should shipit CD's take, I ordered one like 2 1/2 weeks ago, and I live in NY
<Xcalibur> ?
<orient2000> up to 6 weeks
<oslo> draik> now i like to change the backgroug just after the logon screen when periphericals are loaded
<orient2000> I veve got in 4
<orient2000> in canada
<dec_> hello, can you use remote desktop connection to connect to a windows computer?
<dec_> hello, can you use remote desktop connection to connect to a windows computer?
<Vegeta> How do I change the permission of a file to be executable? Isn't it "chmod a+x" or is there something more to it?
<dec_> it is chmod a+x
<dec_> can you use remote desktop connection to connect to a windows computer?
<dec_> can you use remote desktop connection to connect to a windows computer?
<Riddell> ** testers needed  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-16beta1/ main dapper (or edgy)
<Vegeta> dec: Even though I do that, it still says "Acces denied" to the file, when I try to install it...
<fokuslee> can anyone help me by looking at a lspci print out?
<dec_> I am using krdc and when i put in the windows machine name it says the following: connection failed a server with the given name cannot be found
<fokuslee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23022
<draik> oslo
<draik> K Menu > System Settings > Login Manager
<draik> Click on the Administrator Mode button on the bottom
<draik> Click on the Background tab
<oslo> draik>/usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/kubuntu/Background.png
<draik> oh, the same one
<draik> sorry
<clams> hey guys, what's up with Klipper, the clipboard tool?
<draik> rename the image in there... or just add    .backup   to the end of the file
<clams> it stores everything you highlight instead of conventional Ctrl+C method
<draik> then rename the new background image to kubuntu-wallpaper.png and copy it to that location
<clams> when I read websites, i highlight as i read.... but it builds up this huge clipboard of junk then
<clams> anybody know what I'm talking about?
<whizz> decrease or clear the clipboard history
<clams> but I only want my clipboard to store things that I Ctrl+C
<clams> its storing EVERYTHING that i higlihgt
<oslo> draik> it has worked but i have a "croosing" resolution between 1280 & 1024 but its nice
<oslo> here the background: http://dl-1.free.fr/52616e646f6d49562dddc85c76ebefdfeaacb57bba9a69778c003f5008ce600e/Caribbean--0
<whizz> clams: right click the klipper icon, choose configure and change 'clipboard/selection behavior' to the other option
<oslo> the zoom in zoom ou give you the feeling you re on the beach ;)
<clams> whizz: just tried it. it's still storing everything I highlight. :(
<whizz> hm.. you're right.. mine is doing that too *blink*
<whizz> never noticed it
<dec_> can you use remote desktop connection to connect to a windows computer?
<clams> yeah it's weird!
<whizz> dec_: yes (but dont ask me how).. from the launchpad site:
<whizz>  Liedboek voor de Kerken 	 : {{{LvdK}}}
<whizz> Liederen voor de Gemeentezang 	 : {{{LvdG}}}
<whizz> Opwekkingsliederen 	 : {{{Opw}}}
<whizz> Tussentijds 	 : {{{TT}}}
<whizz> Vreugde & Vrede 	 : {{{V&V}}}
<whizz> Youth for Christ 	 : {{{YfC}}}
<whizz> Zangbundel Joh. de Heer 	 : {{{JdH}}}
* whizz grumbles.
<whizz> klipper is acting up
<orangey> woo! Here comes the upgrade to Edgy.. : )
<omar> hello orangey, it didn't work :(
<orangey> omar: You did:
<omar> I did everything
<omar> but after the restart, nothing
<omar> www.tinka.com.pe
<omar> es still unavailable
<omar> for me
<orangey> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<omar> yes
<orangey> omar: and it installed?
<fokuslee> omar are u using 64 bit?
<orangey> omar: that site is possibly flash 8
<omar> mmm
<omar> I am not sure, but I used to have flash in W......... whatever
<orangey> omar: Windows supports flash 8
<omar> mmm
<omar> what can I do
<fokuslee> if ur using 64 bit then flash does not work
<omar> what's 64
<fokuslee> if u use 32 bit there is a trick to make it look like flash 9
<omar> you mean memory RAM
<fokuslee> no 64 bit instruction
<fokuslee> like althon 64
<fokuslee> or are u using intel?
<omar> where can I see it
<omar> intel?
<omar> yes
<omar> intel
<orangey> fokuslee: what do you mean? i.e., send a version number?
<obf213> how do i get my comp to automatically log onto wifi?
<orangey> fokuslee: what's the trick?
<fokuslee> hold on let me dig it up
<omar> yes intel Pentium IV, 128 RAM
<fokuslee> ok then there is a trick to make flash 7 to 9 hold on
<Xcalibur> there is?
<omar> I am in Kinfocenter, where is my bit
<orangey> omar: Pentium 4 CPUs are 32-bit
<omar> danm
<omar> it's that bad
<orangey> omar: Trust me, that's a good thing for you.
<omar> thanks
<omar> :)
<orangey> 64 bit ubuntu is a world of pain
<LeeJunFan> although you can avoid that pain by running 32 bit ubuntu on a 64 bit machine - like I do.
<oslo> 64bits also on windows seems to be the same ;)
<LeeJunFan> even though I still have a debchroot for nfsbooting. hehe
<omar> but the flash
<orangey> oslo: same here.
<orangey> oslo: still, I feel lesser for doing that.
<oslo> ^^
<fokuslee> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/14/flash-9-for-xubuntu/
<fokuslee> u can follow that
<omar> there I go
<fokuslee> it works for myspace
<fokuslee> but not 100percent fool proof
<omar> he he
<omar> but I have konqueror
<omar> it's the same
<omar> ?
<fokuslee> i think itz fine
<fokuslee> just try if anything fails just edit it back
<fokuslee> gl
<fokuslee> anyways can i get some video card help?
<orangey> fokuslee: what's the issue?
<fokuslee> here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23022
<fokuslee> sorri there is like a half page to read
<fokuslee> but im truely out of ideas
<orangey> fokuslee: oops.. I'm in the midst of a dist-upgrade to edgy, so konq has konq-ed out.
<fokuslee> oh ok
<fokuslee> np
<fokuslee> wait edgy is out?
<orangey> nope.
<orangey> I'm doing one of the alpha or beta versions.
<orangey> In any case, what's your issue?
<fokuslee> i can't run sli
<orangey> SLI?
<fokuslee> infact sli is not even showing
<fokuslee> yeah?
<orangey> what is sli?
<clams> hey guys, you know how to make klipper only respond to Ctrl+C and not general highlight
<clams> SLI = two video cards
<fokuslee> yeah
<fokuslee> something like that
<fokuslee> use 2 card to get faster graphics
<orangey> OK. I thought as much, but I didn't know that there was much graphics involved in it.
<orangey> Nvidia SLI?
<fokuslee> yeah
<orangey> proprietary drivers?
<fokuslee> yea
<fokuslee> binarry
<clams> i wouldn't worry about configuring it on kubuntu too much, you'll probably end up with a bigger headache and it probably won't benefit your graphics that much.
<orangey> fokuslee: I would try on #ubuntu as well.
<clams> !klipper
<ubotu> klipper: clipboard utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 259 kB, installed size 924 kB
<orangey> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<clams> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<clams> haha nearest mental health institute
<orangey> hehehe ; )
<clams> good one ubotu!
<clams> arrrgh why has my mouse gestures for konqueror suddenly stopped working
* irish_wopr is away: eat meat
<orangey> clams: It's GNU/Linux surprise.
<orangey> clams: The next surprise is when it will randomly re-enable : )
<clams> haha oh nuts.
<orangey> man, everytime I upgrade to an unstable version, I always tell myself that I'll never do it again..
<Vegeta> Why is it that KDE can't distenguish between what program it should use to open a specifik file? With "foreign" softwares that is. If we take Maple as an example, it used text editer programs to open Maple files. But when I choose those files to be open in maple, it also effected the txt files, so they oppened in maple :S
<orangey> but then I always do it again : )
<clams> and yet here you are
<clams> eee vegeta that stinks, i remember my windows used to do something like that
<orangey> Vegeta: that's a question for #kde
* clams pats Vegeta on the back.
<ubuntu> Vegeta: complain to Maple for using a text/plain filename structure?
<orangey> Vegeta: the essence is that KDE doesn't recognize files by extension only, but by the contents of the file.
<orangey> and maple files very likely have a first few lines that look like text
<Vegeta> orangey: Couldn't it be ajusted to it would recognize it by the filename?
<orangey> Vegeta: maybe. I'd check on #kde
<orangey> or play around in the file types area.
<orangey> Maybe if specifically issued, then the filetype will be pursued, but if not, then it will try to match it to content.
<Sanne> Vegeta: did you get the procedure I posted on #ubuntu? (right click, properties...)
<orangey> Sanne: that won't do it.
<orangey> because the filetype he's editing would be the "text" file type.
<Sanne> orangey: oh, ok, I see, thanks.
<orangey> My guess is that his best bet is to create a new filetype with the extension .MAPLE or whatever, and try to configure that.
<orangey> thereby creating separation between that and the text files.
<Vegeta> Well maple file types are called mw, or mws, quit diferent from txt :S
<orangey> Vegeta: like I said.
<rcmn> i looked a while back on the forum for a fix when you have 2 sound card.Ex: 1 time the onboard is /dev/snd and the pci is /dev/snd1.But the next day pci became /dev/sdn and onboard /dev/snd1.
<Vegeta> orangey: But do I do that?
<rcmn> did someone fixed that pbm
<orangey> Vegeta: do what?
<Sanne> orangey, Vegeta: isn't it possible then, what i suggested, when it has a specific extension?
<Vegeta> Configure a new filetype
<orangey> rcmn: Actually, I have the same problem..
<rcmn> i know many people do
<JohnFlux> you need magic
<rcmn> magic
<orangey> Sanne: The problem, as I've noted it, is that when the extension is not previously defined (i.e., nobody makes the .mws mimetype), then KDE tries really hard to contextualize the file. if it looks like text, then it uses the text preferences.
<ubuntu> rcmn: it's not a problem
<orangey> Sanne: in other words, it does not interpret filetypes based on extension alone.
<rcmn> not a problem ?
<Vegeta> orangey: How do I define the filetype then?
<Sanne> orangey: ah, I see, thank you.
<ubuntu> no, it's quite normal
<rcmn> well all my program will use a differnt card
<ubuntu> why?
<ubuntu> don't rely on detection order, then
<rcmn> well exemple by default my game use sdn
<ubuntu> create a udev rule to label them
<rcmn> thank u
<rcmn> udev
<orangey> Vegeta: I'm not sure, actually.. kcontrol is probably the first step.
<orangey> #kde is probably the right place to ask.
<orangey> kcontrol > kde components > file associations.
<JohnFlux> no need for kcontrol
<ubuntu> orangey: any KDE configuration stuff might need to be here, since Kubuntu doesn't use standard KDE Control Center
<sniffy96> Vegeta: Do this: Open konqueror -> navigate to a maple file -> rightclick the file -> properties -> click on the icon beside type. fill out the info
<JohnFlux> konqueror has  Settings->configure konqueror->file associations
<JohnFlux> sniffy96: no that will change the text/plain type
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: follow what I say ;-)
<ubuntu> no follow what i say
<orangey> JohnFlux: OK. I couldn't find it in kguidance
<ubuntu> click a web link to a .mws or whatever ;)
<ubuntu> KDE can't contextually guess type if it's not local
<sniffy96> oh. my bad. sorry for the wrong info :(
<Vegeta> JohnFlux: Ok I'll try that :)
<JohnFlux> sniffy96: it's not obvious :(
<JohnFlux> it's a bad gui bug
<actinic> is this the windows xp forum?
<orangey> JohnFlux: agreed.
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: you want to make a maple type as a subtype of text/
<actinic> j/k
<orangey> actinic: yes. Feel free to ask any windows question you wish.
<JohnFlux> actinic: #windows
<Vegeta> JohnFlux: What do you mean by that??? :S
<actinic> lol
<actinic> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<orangey> Vegeta: he means that the way Sanne told you to do it SHOULD work, but it is a travesty of usability that it doesn't.
<Vegeta> ohh that
<Vegeta> It doesn't work....
<omar> I am still without flash in my webs :(
<omar> sorry
<ubuntu> Flash sucks
<ubuntu> boycott it
<Vegeta> Because it calls maple files "Plain Text Document". And when you change the setting for the maple files, it will change it for the txt files as well....
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: do you know what you are doing?  you want to open the file associations tab, then click "Add" and add maple under the group text
<orangey> Vegeta: listen to the man.
<omar> but some wabs doens't work without it
<orangey> or woman.
<ubuntu> Vegeta: text/x-maple
<orangey> omar: YOu need to look at the restricted formats link I sent you.
<omar> I did my friend
<ubuntu> omar: boycott means you don't go to those sites
<omar> and I install everything
<omar> got it
<omar> but I nedd some of them
<Vegeta> JohnFlux: You mean under the File Paterns?
<omar> need
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: in konqueror, do Settings->configure konqueror
<JohnFlux> then click the File Associations tab
<JohnFlux> it will list the Known extensions as a tree
<JohnFlux> underneath is an Add button
<JohnFlux> click that
<JohnFlux> chose group "text" and enter the name  x-maple
<JohnFlux> :-)
<Vegeta> So you use Maple too? =)
<Vegeta> JohnFlux: Type Name : x-maple??? Why x-maple?
<clams> what IS maple?
<Vegeta> A math application
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: x-  means it's non-standard
<clams> for what type of math?
<Vegeta> All kind of. It's like Mathematica
<ubuntu> what's the ubuntu equiv for eselect?
<ubuntu> eg, to make GCC 4 default
<JohnFlux> ubuntu:i don't know about gcc
<miyako> does anyone know if Kubuntu (or some other distro) will install and run on an Intel iMac?
<JohnFlux> ubuntu: but for almost everything else you do:  update-alternatives  --set editor /usr/bin/emacs21     for example
<JohnFlux> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnFlux> !imac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miyako> !iMac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iMac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnFlux> !powerpc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<JohnFlux> !ppc
<JohnFlux> miyako: ubotu says yes, but gives no useful info
<miyako> JohnFlux, it says the PPC macs are supported, but I am wondering about the Intel macs
<miyako> I heard that people where having trouble with the EFI and such, and were bricking their machines
<ubuntu> kinda defeats the purpose of getting a mac...
<JohnFlux> miyako: oppds
<JohnFlux> ah
<Sanne> bye all
<larson9999> there's a purpose to getting a mac?
<omar> send then again pls
<weas3l> larson9999, video editing, image editing, sound editing
<ubuntu> larson9999: good hardware-- eg, PPC
<miyako> yeah, I need photoshop and I would like to be able to use iMovie
<ubuntu> eww
<ubuntu> nobody needs that
<AZ_AS> eh, I plan on using that since it'll be a good intro to video editing without costing me money
<ubuntu> it will cost you money
<AZ_AS> I already have iMovie
<larson9999> maybe i'm not professional enough but there are plenty good, free tools for that which don't require a mac.
<AZ_AS> sorry, should've said extra money ;)
<Vegeta> JohnFlux: How do I then aply that "globally". Because it still uses text editor to open maple files, and maple to open txt files :S
<weas3l> yeah, but macs are like, industry norm for most of that... least in our theatre it is.
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: okay in the file associations page again, you need to set the text/plain  back to normal - remove maple as the program to open the file with
<miyako> well, right now I'm working on an aging G4
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: then set the file type for  text/x-maple    to be *.mpl   or whatever it is
<miyako> and I would like to upgrade, but I don't want to spend big $$$ to upgrade to a nice mac just for photoshop, but if I can run Linux as well, then it would be worth it for me to buy a nice new mac
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: and set text/x-maple to run maple
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: make sense?
<Vegeta> Yup
<Vegeta> Let's see if it works
<miyako> otherwise I'll just go for a mac mini for photoshop and keep my current desktop running Linux
<deeo> well you can run macosx on your linux box too
<deeo> theres a mac emulator out there, but i never got it working, personally.
<deeo> screenshots show it DOES work, though.  how fast, no idea.
<larson9999> miyako: is photoshop that much better than gimpshop?
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: when you edit text/x-maple   make sure you look in the Embeding tab  and set "left click action"  to Show file in separate viewer
<antony> hello
<miyako> larson9999: yes.
<JohnFlux> yo
<actinic> !fish
<ubotu> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.0-1 (dapper), package size 355 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<miyako> Gimp is a really good program, but productivity really suffers when trying to use it when working with people who are using Photoshop, and it is also missing a couple of key features
<actinic> !kioslaves
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kioslaves - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vegeta> JohnFlux: It was already on that. What about for the plain?
<larson9999> miyako: i think it's like people telling me the new sound cards are better than my trusty sb16s... my ears just aren't good enough.  same goes for my eyes
<miyako> the problem with gimp is that it doesn't support things like folders, it doesn't support some of the layer styles in PSD files, it doesn't play well with my Wacom tablet, basically it's 80% of the way there, but that 20% is often curcial for professional work
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: leave that be
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: make sure there's no reference to maple in text/plain   and that text/plain  is for .txt  files
<miyako> when I have some spare time I might try to contribute to Gimp, I would love to see it be a real replacement for Phtoshop, but it's not there yet
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: and text/x-maple is for .mpl  files
<JohnFlux> miyako: krita is coming along pretty fast
<JohnFlux> miyako: i only do the tiniest of mucking around with photos
<Vegeta> JohnFlux: It didn't change anything...
<JohnFlux> but I do like krita
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: right click on the your .mpl file
<Vegeta> I could change the option for a specifik file.
<JohnFlux> and chose properties
<JohnFlux> in the title bar, does it call it a text/plain   file or a text/x-maple file?
<miyako> JohnFlux, my day job is a developer- but I moonlight as a graphics designer/animator
<JohnFlux> miyako: neat
<Vegeta> It is called plain text
<Vegeta> JohnFlux: Wait I try to create a new maple file, because I messed the old ones up..
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: nah
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: the maple file has the extension .mpl  ?
<sui> hi
<Vegeta> It has .mw
<Vegeta> JohnFlux: I think it's fixed now...
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: I just tested
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: it's required me to shutdown and restart konqueror
<JohnFlux> Vegeta: that's sucky
<Vegeta> hmm.. I didn't need that.
<larson9999> miyako: most 'professionals' i've talked say photoshop is worth the cash.  but in your posts you were talking about gimp.  i'm curious if gimpshop takes away much of the pain of the different UI as the site says.  i personally have never used photoshop
<miyako> larson9999, Personally, I haven't used Gimpshop.  The thing of it is, for me anyway, it's not the GUI that makes the difference, it's that GIMP simply lacks some very useful features that I need.
<larson9999> miyako: oh, i thought maybe the gui was part of the issue since you talked about working with people who hadn't used gimp
<miyako> larson9999, no the problem is that when you work with people who are using photoshop, they send you .psd files that are using features that Gimp doesn't support, so you end up looking at something different than what they are looking at
<miyako> for example, if someone creates an adjustment layer in Photoshop, saves it as a .psd, and then tries to open it in gimp, the adjustment layer disappears
<larson9999> miyako: aha
<larson9999> miyako: new rule: no more adjustment layers.
<miyako> larson9999, that doesn't really work, they are very useful things
<rao> ciao a tutti
<RawSewage> is there a way to compare 2 folders using md5sum
<miyako> well, I'm off, thanks all
<rao> ciao di nuovo
<rao> nessun italiano?
<RawSewage> why do I get Permission Denied when I run  find . -type f -print0 >/foosums
<ubuntu> cuz you can't write to /?
<marcio> Ol, tem alguem por ae
<RawSewage> theres no special permissions on it
<ubuntu> ...
<ubuntu> go+w isn't special
<ubuntu> err, -
<ubuntu> /exec -o ls -lhd /
<amicrawler> does dapper have nvidia drivers in it?
<ubuntu> amicrawler: sure, the legal ones
<ubuntu> one*
<amicrawler> ok how do i get the ones from nvidia?
<ubuntu> better to learn your lesson not to buy unsupported hardware
<marcio> como fao para configurar minha rede
<amicrawler> humm
<amicrawler> i see
<rcmn> ubuntu: thx for the tip with UDEV it worked
<ubuntu> rcmn: :)
<amicrawler> i got a nvidia fx 8600
<ubuntu> amicrawler: should have got an ATi Radeon 9250
<amicrawler> i got what i could aford
<ubuntu> I bet the 9250 is cheaper
<amicrawler> ati was to much for what i wanted
<Galathalion> konqueror isnt working very good for me. anyone help me?
<ubuntu> well, you got a card without 3D support
<ubuntu> A Radeon 9250 is $31
<amicrawler> in suse i got 3d support
<ubuntu> not legal
<amicrawler> shure i did
<ubuntu> nope
<ubuntu> there are no legal 3D nvidia drivers for Linux
<RawSewage> Im trying to compare 2 folders with md5sum
<ubuntu> RawSewage: why not diff?
<amicrawler> down loaded the 3d drivers from nvidia.com
<RawSewage> ubuntu, anything that works. does that check the hash
<rcmn> ubuntu: do u think it's worth write a trip and trick post in unbuntuforum ? there is already for other media like usb but
<RawSewage> I didnt even know about diff
<RawSewage> I'll try it
<ubuntu> amicrawler: they're illegal
<amicrawler> ok
<amicrawler> so how do i get nvida in my system again
<amicrawler> enable
<ubuntu> amicrawler: configure X
<rcmn> ubuntu: do u think it's worth write a trip and trick post in unbuntuforum ? there is already for other media like usb but
<rcmn> nothing for audio
<RawSewage> ubuntu, does diff check the file itself in a hash manner
<RawSewage> to make sure both files are identical
<RawSewage> nm
<RawSewage> thx
<RawSewage> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diff
<ubuntu> rcmn: sure
<ubuntu> RawSewage: diff does a comparison
<RawSewage> ok
<amicrawler> how do i get more then 1 download going at the same time?
<amicrawler> with sudo ?
<ubuntu> amicrawler: sudo doesn't download anything...
<amicrawler> i know that
<amicrawler> how do i get more then 1 download going at the same time?
<ubuntu> open another shell
<amicrawler> the shell sayes that something eles is going
<amicrawler> i did
<shadowhywind> so i am having a bit of a problem, Linux will boot up but it wont show the login screen, anyone have any ideas?
<amicrawler> yes
<amicrawler> gdm
<amicrawler> or kdm
<amicrawler> if you get  your user name
<amicrawler> type it in
<amicrawler> then startx
<shadowhywind> all i get is a black screen, nothing on it,
<amicrawler> try  crtl + alt + f1 key
<shadowhywind> every once in a while i will be lucky and actraully get the login screen, but its rather annoying playing guessing games
<shadowhywind> i think it might have something to with acpi, becuase when i turn acpi off i have no problems
<amicrawler> humm
<jmichaelx> has anyone else ever had problems burning CDRs and CDRWs with K3B?  when i try, it fails, and the error i get says that the disc i am trying to burn to is not a DVDR....
<amicrawler> nope
<shadowhywind> so any other ideas before i restart
<atul> Can anyone here help me with a strange audio problem
<shadowhywind> whats the problem atul?
<atul> I'm running dapper on my Dell D600 laptop
<atul> I had audio running well
<shadowhywind> sounds like fun
<yango__> the standard ant package doesn't have the regexpmapper mapper... I need to install the regexp jar for ant, and apt-cache search doesn't give any clues
<atul> but its dissappered now
<atul> alsamixer shows all settings are good
<atul> thre is no output using any player including aplay
<shadowhywind> have you tried alsaconfig?
<atul> no, which package do I get? I dont have it installed
<RawSewage> ubuntu, diff is so slow
<shadowhywind> alsaconfig should be installed if you have the alsamixer
<atul> sorry but its not installed
<amicrawler> no mp3 play back any  i deas
<shadowhywind> oh, see if alsaconfig is a package
<amicrawler> using the xine engin
<shadowhywind>  it has been some time sense i used alsaconfig
<atul> its not a package
<shadowhywind> oh dang
<amicrawler> my sound card is configured
<atul> I remeber reading somewhere that alsaconfig has been discontinued for some reason
<shadowhywind> that might be true,
<shadowhywind> been a while sinse i tried useing it
<atul> ok any ideas?
<atul> I can get sound with win xp
<atul> I checked that all the driver modules are loaded
<shadowhywind> restarted?
<atul> yes
<atul> all apps seem to be happy playing stuff, its just that nothing comes out of the speakers:(
<shadowhywind> dang, i don't have any other ideas, sorry
<RawSewage> atul, you have mp3 codecs
<echo1> Anyone here familiar with kismet and having two sources capture at once? (#kismet is *dead*)
<shadowhywind> make sure that all the volumn controls are full blast and nothing is muted
<atul> its nothing to do with mp3, i cannot play anything not even kde sounds
<RawSewage> ok
<atul> yes nothing is muted and all volumes are full
<RawSewage> what about the volume roller on your laptop
<clams> what's the name of kubuntu's basic text editor?
<RawSewage> clams, Kate?
<RawSewage> clams, try KWrite
<__mikem> nano works just fine
<atul> there are only soft keys to control volume here
<RawSewage> it doesnt have a k in the name though
<RawSewage> ok
<atul> everything was working, i can't remember what broke it
<RawSewage> did you try rebooting
<atul> many times :(
<RawSewage> open KMIx
<RawSewage> PCM is maxed right
<atul> opened
<atul> yes it is
<atul> the light is green
<atul> master is maxed, master mono is maxed headphone is maxed
<clams> okay thanks rawsewage!
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> atul, did you go to System Settings
<atul> any ideas RawSewage?
<RawSewage> open Sound System
<atul> ok i will do that
<RawSewage> see if the Enable Sound System box is checked
<atul> yes it is
<RawSewage> maybe something you can do in the Hardware tab
<RawSewage> all my boxes are unchecked in that, btw
<clams> Hmm... I'm trying to mount my windows partition here
<RawSewage> and it's set to Auto Detect
<clams> I'm following the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<clams> But I'm stumped at Step 5... can you guys help me? the tutorial was written for Ubuntu, so it's using ubuntu directories/names
<clams> Navigate to the computer directory from within the places menu. Right-click the HDD partition(s) that you specified in the pmount.allow file and in the resulting menu select mount (you can also mount the disk by double-clicking its icon). Close the computer window then reopen it and the partition will be accessable.
<atul> its set to ALSA here, changing to auto detect....
<clams> That's the step, I'm not sure what to do to it.
<atul> Rawsewage: No lock, changing it to auto detect had no effect
<atul> no luck
<RawSewage> i dont nkow
<RawSewage> maybe ask in #Ubuntu too
<atul> thanks for your help
<atul> i'm asking in #ubuntu
<RawSewage> ok
<beemonk> Can anyone explain to me the differences between /dev/dsp, /dev/dsp1, and /dev/dsp2 ? I'm trying to get my USB 5.1 headset to work in VMware, and I can choose between those 3 for sound...
<beemonk> Or rather...I can type anything in the box but i wondered why there are 3 dsp's
<clams> hey guys how can I mount my windows partition?
<clams> i changed my pmount.allow to add "/dev/sda1"
<clams> but what do I do from here?] 
<beemonk> clams: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows.php
<beemonk> :)
<clams> thanks beemonk
<beemonk> clams: sorry to just link you when you came in here to talk to someone....but....I think it's easy enough for a +howto to explain :)
<llxcamxll> whats the deal with getting a dvd to play
<beemonk> I've found out that the forums have 99/100 answers to my problems :P
<llxcamxll> point?
<Hawkwind> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Hawkwind> llxcamxll: You need libdvdcss for one thing
<llxcamxll> k
<llxcamxll> can i like apt-get that?
<Hawkwind> Sure, as long as you have the right repos setup
<llxcamxll> i only got the standard repositories
<Hawkwind> !info libdvdcss
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in any distro I know
<Hawkwind> !info libdvdcss2
<ubotu> libdvdcss2: Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu2 (dapper-seveas), package size 31 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Hawkwind> llxcamxll: Visit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages  <~~And add the repo
<llxcamxll> ok
* beemonk cries
<kuzmaster> hey all
<kuzmaster> my firefox dosnt work properly
<kuzmaster> somtimes it dosnt load pages
<clams> yeah, beemonk, I was able to get it. thanks!
<beemonk> no worries mate
<llxcamxll> k
<beemonk> kuzmaster: certain types of pages?
<beemonk> kuzmaster: myspace? hotmail ?
<larson9999> i feel like a dinosaur.  i don't like the fancy enhancements coming for the desktop.
<kuzmaster> no,aany
<kuzmaster> like, before it wouldnt load googel
<beemonk> Just firefox?
<kuzmaster> after i restarted firefox
<kuzmaster> yeah just firefox
<LNX1> hi !
<kuzmaster> after i restarted firefox, it would load fine, but another page wouldnt load, then google wouldnt load
<beemonk> hi :/
<LNX1> ;) I have a little trouble with KDE
<LNX1> my USB disk and key doesn't mount
<LNX1> aumomagicaly
<atul> Stupid question: How do I find out what version of kubuntu I am running?
<LNX1> automagicaly ;O
<LNX1> but...in gnome is working great with no problem
<LNX1> I'm on Ubuntu 6.06
<beemonk> atul: I always wondered that :P (still dont know)
<kuzmaster> atul, i THINK i know
<kuzmaster> get into the help thingy
<kuzmaster> kde help center
<atul> beemonk, I just found out: lsb_release -a
<LNX1> no ones already have this trouble ??
<atul> kuzmaster, thanks I found out about lsb_release -a
<kuzmaster> atul, yeah, the lsb_release -a way is better
<llxcamxll> www.pimpin.com.au
<beemonk> atul: thanks
<atul> kuzmaster, now that I know I'm running dapper, what's the deal with edgy? Is it any better
<kuzmaster> atul, i have no idea, i suppose edgy is les stable
<atul> worse than dapper? :p
<kuzmaster> atul, edgy is the next release, due at the end of this yeah
<atul> meanwhile, my audio is still silent :((
<kuzmaster> can anyone please tell me a recomended internet browser for kubunt , apart from firefox and konquera
<tj> hey can some 1 give me the lin kt oofftop[ic
<tj> of topic
<beemonk> Kubuntu Support Channel | 3.5.4 available for dapper | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapp...
<beemonk> Kubuntu Support Channel | 3.5.4 available for dapper | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Your X broken, the fix is to update again. (make sure dapper-updates repo. is enabled)
<larson9999> kuzmaster: opera is pretty good on linux
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> i wish firefox would work ;-(
<larson9999> kuzmaster: firefox doesn't work.  why not?
<larson9999> kushelmex: oh, you're runny edgy?
<LNX1> someone can help for automounting of USBdisk trouble ?
<larson9999> kushelmex: sorry that was for kuzmaster
<kushelmex> no problem haha
<kuzmaster> larson9999, no, im on daper
<larson9999> kuzmaster: and firefox doesn't work?
<kuzmaster> no
<larson9999> what's wrong with it?
<kuzmaster> somtimes it dosnt load pages
<kuzmaster> like, before it wouldnt load googel
<kuzmaster> after i restarted firefox
<kuzmaster> after i restarted firefox, it would load fine, but another page wouldnt load, then google wouldnt load
<LNX1> can you tell me if it's working without trouble for you ?? automount of usbdisk under KDE
<kuzmaster> it kinda works, then dosnt work and works and dosnt work
<larson9999> kuzmaster sounds like a dsn thing
<kuzmaster> well, im using konquor fine
<larson9999> kuzmaster: it's not the ipv6 thing is it?
<kuzmaster> maybe?
<kuzmaster> i dont know?
<kuzmaster> what is this 'ipv6 thing'?
<larson9999> kuzmaster: google for disabling ipv6 and see if that helps firefox
<kuzmaster> ok
<larson9999> kuzmaster: if not it's only a minute or two wasted
<LNX1> aotumounting USBDISK work great for you under KDE 3.5.4
<kuzmaster> yeah
<larson9999> LNX1: yeah, i did have to change some settings though.  forgot what they were but it didn't take me too long to find via google.
<LNX1> I searched long time on google but didn't find
<LNX1> what make me crazy is that is work great under Gnome....strange
<kuzmaster> what is the package name for gimpshop?
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: apt-cache search gimp
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: That will list everything dealing with gimp
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> thnax
<LNX1> someones here (242 people !) who say how to set the automounting of USBdisk ??
<beemonk> who say?
<beemonk> google say!
<LNX1> loll, i search a lot on Google...but doesn't found
<LNX1> kubuntu forum is not for helping ?
<LNX1> on google, we found often some stuff very old on ubuntu/kubuntu...but doesn't work for dapper
<donTaquero> Really yes!
<llxcamxll> if a game says its compatible with linux is it gonna work on kubuntu??
<donTaquero> Maybe...
<llxcamxll> hmm
<LNX1> llxcamxll : 95% chance yes ;P)
<llxcamxll> cool
<llxcamxll> you guys know anything about alien arena
<LNX1> thanks...good evening
<LNX1> bye
<llxcamxll> is .run files an installer or how do i install said extensions
<donTaquero> I have a problem related with the sound device... I have two devices SiS SI7012 and USB Audio. Well, I attempt to use USB Audio to Amarok but doesn't responses... How to configure the output into Amarok?
<kuzmaster> does anyone know the spefic package name for gimpshop?
<Kr4t05> kuzmaster: sudo apt-cache seach gimpshop
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: It's not in the repos.  If you do: apt-cache search gimp  you'll see it's not listed
<kuzmaster> Hawkwind, ok then where can i get it
<kuzmaster> im looking on the gimp shop site, but i cant find it...........
<Kr4t05> kuzmaster: IIRC, you may need to compile it from source.
<kuzmaster> do i want the 'Tar/GZ:'?
<kuzmaster> or the Tar/BZ2:?
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: Either
* mart makes a shameless plug for http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-16beta1.php
<zblach> quick question. i've some keys on my keyboard (pause, play, stop). how can I change their default behaviour?
<kuzmaster> k
<Kr4t05> zblach: read what ubotu just messaged  you/
<zblach> much thanks
<stealg> someone have a good source of plf for apt-get ??
<Kr4t05> stealg: deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ dapper free non-free
<Kr4t05> add that to your sources.list
* mart looks through the repository and finds a package called 'hotbabe'..
<mart> what's that?  I'm not googling it :)
<__mikem> imbrandon are you available?
<Hawkwind> !info hotbabe
<ubotu> Package hotbabe does not exist in any distro I know
<Hawkwind> mart: It's a system monitoring app
<mart> oh, I've found the description in the .diff.gz
<mart> "When the CPU is idle, it displays a dressed girl, and when the activity goes up, as the temperature increases, the girl begins to undress, to finish totally naked when the system activity reaches 100%."
<Hawkwind> Most people shudder at the app 'pornview' too
<mart> good grief.
<flaccid_> how to config firewall?
<flaccid_> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<stealg> hi guys where can i found a good source list ?
<Hawkwind> !easysource > stealg
<flaccid_> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<stealg> ubotu:  i try but have errors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i try but have errors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clams> Hmm... how can I make AmaroK recognize my .wma's? <_<
<clams> recognize it in the audio collection, I mean.
<stealg> someone can tellme his source list please
<wd3> ok i just installed automatix, "highly recommended" and now i can't log in. on reboot i put my password in and the screen looks like it's signing on then it goes blank , then the splash again.
<mart> stealg: what exactly are you trying to install?
<stealg> aptitude
<mart> um, aptitude is installed by default.
<stealg> in kubuntu not
<mart> it is in dapper.
<stealg> yes
<stealg> sorry i miss synaptic
<stealg> i try to install synaptic
<stealg> mart
<mart> it's in main - the default sources.list should be fine.
<wd3> Seveas, can u help me please?
<stealg> yes i try with the default but tellme some bad
<stealg> sorry for my porr english
<stealg> poor
<donTaquero> :P
<__mikem> Seveas isn't here, neither are any of the operators
<mart> stealg: should I try to guess what error you get?
<firesuite_> Hi all, could anyone point me to a good website for console commands?
<wd3> __mikem, thanks, maybe u can help me. i was told to install automatix, for all the codecs and things, well now i can't sign in after reboot. i put my pass in and the screen goes black then sign in screen again.
<__mikem> Aboid automatix
<__mikem> avoid even
<__mikem> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Kr4t05> stealg: Est-que tu parle francais?
<wd3> __mikem, u tknow, when i was running ubuntu, i was told about this, but the guys earlier told me that automatix was taken over by a competent team so go for it, damn it automatix.
<stealg> Kr4t05: Imposible obtener http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/dists/dapper-seveas/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<__mikem> wd3 I still don't recomend using it
<Kr4t05> stealg: Mon francais est tres mal.
<wd3> __mikem, ok.
<Kr4t05> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Kr4t05> De rien.
<stealg> Kr4t05:  can u tellme u source list please
<stealg> Kr4t05:  i speak spanish
<Kr4t05> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Kr4t05> My bad.
<stealg> XD
<stealg> u can tellme Kr4t05?
<wd3> __mikem, how do u install the codecs then for win32?
<pierreth> How can I update everything?
<__mikem> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wd3> __mikem, any solution about my problem, no help in automatix.... dead. people there but no answer.....  :(
<Kr4t05> stealg: I have a stock sources.list
<__mikem> wd3 look at ubotu's last post
<Kr4t05> stealg: Nothing more than what came with my install.
<wd3> __mikem, been there, i followed, didn't work.
<stealg> yes i think that my source its bad
<wd3> __mikem, thnks
<__mikem> yw
<mart> stealg: just remove the line that causes the error.
<stealg> oks
<stealg> tnks
<__mikem> wd3 have you tried mplayer?
<wd3> __mikem, after automatix... yes worked great of course. but now i can't login.
<shadowhywind> i need some help, this is really werid
* __mikem face in hands
<mart> interesting definition of "worked great"
<shadowhywind> i am playing a mp3 in xmms (dosen't matter what program), it plays it though my speakers, even if i have headphones pluged in
<actinic> wow, 247 online and all chatting at once
<actinic> lol
<shadowhywind> hehe
<shadowhywind> hopefully one of the 246 will be able to solve my werid audio problem
<actinic> if I were to say 'OldKid is a jerk' do u think he'd notice?
<actinic> :)
<actinic> anyone here using ssh to connect to a remote linux pc?
<dissidentcitizen> hey are any of you guys having trouble using amarok with katapult? Whenever I try to load up a song amarok just gives an error "error loading media, no suitable input plugin" its happened ever since I Amarok 1.4.2
<mart> actinic: yeah.
<shadowhywind> i wish i could listen to music, but it refuses to play though my headphones
<actinic> mart, that's great.  You should give 'fish' a try ... it's built-in to KDE
<mart> actinic: I already use it :)
<junkphreak> have you turned in your headphone jack in kmix ?
<actinic> i love those kioslaves in KDE
<shadowhywind> how? (i have never had to do that before, mind you it is a new laptop)
<actinic> nothing more than fish://hostname or fish://username@hostname
<shadowhywind> the only thing i have in kmix is master, pcm and capture
<junkphreak> you see your speaker on  taskbar
<shadowhywind> i have used kmix before
<mart> actinic: speaking of kio slaves.... do you know if you can configure the audiocd:/ one?
<shadowhywind> i think my audio drivers werent installed right
<junkphreak> well thats s00ks
<actinic> mart, i haven't tried tho i heard it's a drag & drop proposition, no?
<firesuite_> could anyone tell me the quickest way to find out which version of KDE desktop im running please? :)
<mart> actinic: I want to configure the file names that appear..
<zblach> r-click your taskbar, -> about
<mart> firephoto: help about
<Dr_Willis> firesuite_,  look in the help/about menu item
<shadowhywind> is there some easy way to doublec check audio drivers?
<firesuite_> thanks zblach
<mart> gah... silly tab-complete. :/
<Crema10> hello, i'm having problems making flash plugin for mozilla firefox work
<firephoto> ;)
<Crema10> Adept says that i have it installed, but still Flash doesnt work in Firefox
<actinic> hmm, don't know mart
<mart> actinic: so instead of artist - 01 - track.ogg, I just want artist - track.ogg
<Crema10> i isntalled libflash-mozplugin via Adept
* mart hunts the source
<actinic> mart, wonder if there's a linux-based file renamer out there?
<actinic> tons of them in win
<mart> actinic: at least a million - the question is... can I be bothered to learn one? :)
<actinic> well only you can answer that :)
<actinic> kind of like asking if I want to be bothered trying another beer
<actinic> hell yes :)
<shadowhywind> so any ideas about my audio issue?
<mart> actinic: ah, kcmshell audiocd :)
<actinic> and i've got just the mod ... ftp://oberon.gotdns.com/bottleopener.jpg
* mart points at actinic - "geek!" :)
<actinic> :)
<orangey> hey all! quick q: I've got some firewall dumping tons and tons of logs into dmesg and syslog.
<orangey> I was wondering how I could *disable* that.
<mart> actinic: I do hope that's not yours?
<actinic> kcmshell, eh?
<_bender_> Okie, another hurdle overcome (finally figured out sudo=root and that there is no real root, just sudo)
<actinic> hehe, nope
<Dr_Willis> a littel hurdle. :)
<_bender_> lol tiny hurdle
<actinic> _bender_: this gets close to 'real' root ... su -s
<Dr_Willis> Hurdleette
<actinic> err sudo -s
<_bender_> Ah kk, will try that the next time I encounter the need for root type ability
<mart> actinic: sssh... the children will hear!
<Dr_Willis> im so old-skool i am used to using 'sux'
<_bender_> Actually the biggest issue I was having was figuring out the Sudo password, didn't realize how it worked at first
<actinic> yikes, what have I done!
<mart> Dr_Willis: is sux a suse thing?
<_bender_> Now...getting Samba to work lol
<mart> Dr_Willis: oh, nvm.  I didn't realise it was a package.
* mart wonders what the point is.
<Crema10> damn, it didnt work :(
<Crema10> i cant get flash to work on Firefox
<Crema10> i dont know why, i installed everything that it needed
<Dr_Willis> sux is an old script that lets you su and have the right xhost/permissions to run apps on the desktop. :)
<actinic> mart, i've seen sux in Kanotix
<_bender_> :S I had same problem Crema...ended up falling back on Konqueror personally (so much easier getting flash to work in it)
<Dr_Willis> not even sure how it differs.. but i just use it out of habbit insead of sudo -s or whatever
<mart> Dr_Willis: yeah, you're the second person I've seen this week mention it.  I've always just used xauth, or .Xauthority symlinking.
<Crema10> _bender_: ok then if would please tell me what do i need to make flash work in Konqueror?
<mart> Dr_Willis: I don't think sux is a better habit :/
<_bender_> crema10: just decompress the flash.tar file (that you should have downloaded unless you haven';t :P)
<_bender_> Then
<Crema10> _bender_: i'm using Adept to install things... cant i use Adept for this?
<_bender_> Well it was just a plugin settings in Konqueror
<_bender_> Didn't have to use Adept to get it working properly
<_bender_> Just click Settings /// configure konqueror /// plugins and select "scan for new plugins"
<_bender_> Should find the Flash plugin, select it and you're set
<_bender_> Much easier than convincing FireFox to use Flash imo
<_bender_> hmm...I'm being summoned to have some popcorn...
<_bender_> Crema: Did that fix it?
<Crema10> _bender_: ok that worked, thanks a bunch :)
<_bender_> :D np np
<Crema10> it sure did :)
<unix_infidel> can k3b burn .bin + .cue?
<_bender_> kk brb must get popcorn :O lol
<Kr4t05> Has anyone else gotten a Logitech Quickcam Express to work?
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Of course
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: thanks.
<Crema10> OH WAIT! no it didnt :(
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Do it as a data CD
<Crema10> damn i thought it did
<Crema10> damn
<Crema10> thsi sucks
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: erf?
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: You have to select Data CD from the menu
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: as opposed to burn cd from image?
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: I do believe so
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Been a while since I burned cue/bin files.  It might be the image file selection
* mart decides to try sleeping before it gets light...
<Kr4t05> Anybody? Help?
<Kr4t05> Stupid Logitech... ><
<_bender_> back
<_bender_> sister ate most of my damn popcorn grrr
* noiesmo installed firefox for windows using wine then got firefox to install latest flash player by visiting site that needs latest flash say metacafe.com and now uses wine/firefox for flash and shockwave sites
<Kr4t05> _bender_: I feel your pain, but some of us have real problems. ><
<_bender_> sory sorry
<_bender_> Haven't tried configuring my Logitech cam yet (wouldn't know where to start with her)
<Kr4t05> Back to my rant, does anyone, ANYONE know how to get a Logitech Quickcam working?
<Dr_Willis> I recall the bot having a webcam factoid
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<_bender_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<_bender_> ohhhh :D
<Kiongku> o0
<Dr_Willis> !tapdance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tapdance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_bender_> lol
<Kiongku> SWAT ... omg.. modereated by the police
<_bender_> Ehh am ok with that long as it allows me to share stuff...completly legal stuff COUGH COUGH amongst my PC's
<Kiongku> !SWAT
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Kiongku> :p
<Kr4t05> Dr_Willis: The bot lies! Cameras are not easy to install... ><
<Kiongku> really bender :D?
<Crema10> _bender_: man i give up :(
<_bender_> lol really :D all legal...as far as anybody else is concerned
<Crema10> thsi doesnt want to work for me
<_bender_> Hmmm... :(
* unix_infidel hates web cams with a passion.
<Kiongku> Kr4t05: hmm forgot how i did mine.. but i did not get much trouble
<Crema10> maybe its the damn image (i'm using only an image of Kubuntu via VMWare Player )
<Dr_Willis> Kr4t05,  i got 3 webcams and NONE of them work under linus. :P
<Dr_Willis> linux even
<Dr_Willis> :)
<_bender_> well gonna plug mine in in a secs and see if it works with Kopete
<Kiongku> Dr_Willis: i got one webcam that i bought in a rat hole in hong kong and its working :p
<Kr4t05> _bender_: Kopete doesn't do video.
<Kr4t05> _bender_: aMSN
<_bender_> boo
<_bender_> Ah
<_bender_> Fair enough, guess am off to find aMSN...unless there is a native way to view web cams in Kubuntu?
<wd3> __mikem #automaix says update screwed up system, not automatix issue. was there a update screwup prb.
<Kr4t05> _bender_: camorama
<Kr4t05> _bender_: apt-get it.
<_bender_> yep
<Kr4t05> can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<Kr4t05> That sucks...
<Kr4t05> My camera is plugged in, and the little green light is one, too. ><
<Kr4t05> on, even
<Dr_Willis> now your system will explode
<Dr_Willis> :P
<_bender_> lol
* Kr4t05 restarts.
<Kr4t05> Maybe it's trying to be WIndows. ><
<_bender_> Hmm...but it hasn't started breathing fire and whispering sweet nothings at you yet has it?
<_bender_> Untill then it's nothing like Windows :p
<_bender_> Hmm looks like I don't have Camorama package part of OS...maybe...
<_bender_> Question...apt-get upgrade and update...what's the difference between the two commands?
<Kr4t05> I'm about to cry. ><
<Kr4t05> I spent $40 for nothing.
<_bender_> I get that feeling every day when dealing with this stuff...sometimes
<_bender_> Oh?
<wd3> __mikem.....  ^^^  last post..
* Kr4t05 makes sure he has his receipt.
<Kr4t05> And, I'm sure if I ask the folks there anything about compatiability, I can expect a blank look and the question, "What's Linux?"
<_bender_> This is true...
<Kr4t05> ^Walmart
<Kiongku> yay webcam working ^^
<_bender_> Jebus christies...friend told me Linux has no future once Vista arrives
<_bender_> GRRR on humans
<Kr4t05> Kiongku: I could hurt you.
<Kiongku> Kr4t05: geh...
* Kiongku slaps Kr4t05 with a large trout
<Crema10> _bender_: ok now it works with Konqueror, thanks bud :)
<Kr4t05> Kiongku: What model?
<_bender_> Ah nice
<_bender_> ;)
<halfbloodprince> hello people
<Kiongku> Z-star microelectronics
<_bender_> heya half
<halfbloodprince> 181 MB of my kubuntu iso download is done
<_bender_> Ah nice
<halfbloodprince> thing is, if i'm downloading, i cant do anything else
<halfbloodprince> so i had to pause it for a while
<_bender_> Why can't you do anything else?
<halfbloodprince> coz it wont let me do anything else.. hogs all the bandwidth
<_bender_> Weird....might try a d/l manager to throttle that download then
<Crema10> halfbloodprince: i'm running an iso of Kubuntu on VMWare also
<Crema10> its great
<Crema10> i'm on it right now
<Crema10> :)
<halfbloodprince> what's your base OS
<Crema10> just dirty flash plugin doesnt wanna play nice with Firefox :(
<_bender_> Mine?
<Crema10> XP Home
<_bender_> oh
<halfbloodprince> okay
<_bender_> XP Pro over there ---> :p
<Crema10> i have 2.5 GB of RAM though
<_bender_> and blah to flash and firefox...
<_bender_> boo 2.0 GB :(
<halfbloodprince> bender, you're on xp pro?
<_bender_> To my right is my main XP Pro machine
<_bender_> This is on a P3 733 Mhz lol
<Kiongku> boo 1 GB >>
<_bender_> lol
<Crema10> is everybody here running the Kubuntu ISO on VMWare?
<Crema10> hehe
<Crema10> seems like you are
<_bender_> lol
<Kiongku> nah
<_bender_> nope
<Crema10> oh ok
<Kiongku> Kubuntu my main os
<Crema10> cool
<_bender_> Main OS on this too
<Crema10> my main Linux OS is Centos
<Dr_Willis> Crema10,  i am downloading a xubuntu image to try in vmware. :P
<_bender_> No mucking around with any virtualization or emulation
<halfbloodprince> I'm on XP pro, but that's because I havent installed kubuntu yet
<Crema10> Dr_Willis: nice, please tell me how it goes. What your host OS?
<halfbloodprince> I'm going to do a dual boot
<Dr_Willis> Crema10,  Kubuntu :P
<Kiongku> nice halfbloodprince
<Crema10> Dr_Willis: hahaha nice
<Dr_Willis> Crema10,  also grabed a dsl-n and minix image. :P
<Crema10> Dr_Willis: ooooooh please, that mini image link :)
<_bender_> lol
<_bender_> Nice
<_bender_> Wasn't prepped to do a dual boot yet if only because it's good being able to play StarCraft while having this here to chat in :p
<Dr_Willis> Crema10,  Hmm.. it was a vmware page that had 'vmware appliances'
<Dr_Willis> http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/  has some other disrtos also
<kuzmaster> i need help
<Crema10> Dr_Willis: oh ok, i'll check it out
<Crema10> thanks
<halfbloodprince> what's up kuzmaster
<kuzmaster> i just downloade gimpshopt and and i have extracted it
<halfbloodprince> how was all the updatin' yesterday
<Crema10> Dr_Willis: btw, whats dsl-n?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/vm/browserapp.html
<Dr_Willis> a Bigger DSL :)
<Kiongku> Rock and Roll!! Do u want a piece of me!! AHhh yeah
<kuzmaster> halfbloodprince, went  well, its all done
<kuzmaster> but anyway, i dont know what to do now
<halfbloodprince> you were saying about gimpshop?
<Crema10> Dr_Willis: I really dont get it, sorry... please explain if you could
<Dr_Willis> I got that "Ubuntu Hacks" book - and it has a chapter on vmware :P
<Dr_Willis> and a chapter on xen
<kuzmaster> yeah, i downloaded it, and i have extraced all the files, but i dont know what to do now
<Dr_Willis> DSL - a mini linux disrto.. DSL-N - their BIGGER version
<Crema10> Dr_Willis: gotcha gotcha.. whats so good about that distro?
<halfbloodprince> isn't there a guide on that site? i thought i saw one
<Dr_Willis> its tiny. :)
<kuzmaster> ill have another look
<Kiongku> bah
<halfbloodprince> brb
<Kiongku> tiny .. is big in dota..
<Crema10> Dr_Willis: cool.. also, dont you have to use Suse in order to use Xen? I didnt know you could do Xen on Ubuntu
<wd3> are there any update problems that will cause system not to login ur pass?
<Dr_Willis> Crema10,  from what ive read. (never used xen) you could use about any disrto to have a XEN setup.
<Kiongku> wd3: dutn think so
<Dr_Willis> but you want a very tiny/stable initial disrto for the core of xen to run on.
<Dr_Willis> Or so the chapter says. :P
<Crema10> gotcha.. i have to check that out
<Crema10> thanks Doc!
<Kiongku> lol.. bugsbunny: whats up doc?
<Kiongku> who has a customised skin for kde here?
<Crema10> i wonder if there's a forum that just talks about virtualization
<Dr_Willis> Crema10,  proberly - its a big topic these days
<Dr_Willis> I just barely understand parts of it. :P
<Dr_Willis> but i have a history of messing with emulators.
<Crema10> wow, i cant believe Yahoo doesnt work on Konqueror. wtf?
<Crema10> Dr_Willis: same here, but i'm so willing to learn , the topic is so interesting
<Crema10> virtualiation is the future
<Dr_Willis> what part of it dont work?
<Dr_Willis> Crema10,  i think i heard mention of xp some how working with xen now.
<Dr_Willis> but i aint messed with xen. yet
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Kr4t05> Are the forums experiencing some some downtime.
<Kr4t05> ??
<Dr_Willis> Kr4t05,  yes.
<Kr4t05> FFS
<Dr_Willis> they never have been super reliable. :(
<Crema10> Dr_Willis: well just go to Yahoo.com and you'll see..
<Kiongku> bye everyone.. gtg
<Crema10> g'night Kiongku
<Kiongku> Crema10: its g'morn.. going to church :p
<Crema10> oh hehe
<Crema10> church is good :)
<Dr_Willis> ok.. vmware installed... :P
<Kiongku> playing drums in church is relaxing XD
<wd3> NDPowerBook, i have a powerbook 1400, i know it's old , how old is ur?
<NDPowerBook> I had one of those.
<NDPowerBook> I have a Powerbook G4 12"
<NDPowerBook> I upgraded the CPU on my 1400 to a G3
<wd3> NDPowerBook, really, is it worth it
<pierreth> hello, where is located source.list?
<kuzmaster> dose/has anyone here play/played jazz jackrabbit 2 under wine?
<Dr_Willis> powering up DSL-N under vmware. :P wee
<noiesmo> pierreth, /etc/apt/
<pierreth> noiesmo: is it normal mine does not exist?
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: The best place to ask about Wine stuff is in #WineHQ actually.  Those guys are the experts and most all of them run wine were very few here do
<NDPowerBook> wd3: It was at the time, over 6 years ago. It must be absolutely inexpensive now.
<wd3> NDPowerBook, i read the "weekend warrior" reviews and it said it might not be worth it, just keep it for a little word processor book, i have os 8 on mine. i want to install linux.
<wd3> NDPowerBook, yeah it is.
<noiesmo> pierreth, no even with cd only install you should have one
<NDPowerBook> Uh unless you absolutely cannot afford something better I'd avoid trying to shoehorn Linux onto that thing.
<kuzmaster> k, thanx
<wd3> NDPowerBook, i had a forum poll asking about which distro of ubuntu..... xfce or ubuntu for it. they said it maybe to slow... what do u think?
<kuzmaster> now, what is the command to install a .deb package
<kuzmaster> i forget
<Dr_Willis> could always use a VERY light window manager - like fluxbox/icewm
<pierreth> noiesmo: ok, i see, it is sources.list and source.list :-)
<wd3> NDPowerBook, really
<wd3> NDPowerBook, oh no, i wanted to do something for it...   it's old. i know.
<NDPowerBook> wd3: Its a 10 year old laptop.
<NDPowerBook> http://www.apple-history.com/body.php?page=gallery&model=1400&performa=off&sort=date&order=ASC
<NDPowerBook> Well it'll be 10 years in October
<NDPowerBook> You are about to embark on an exercise in frustration.
<Dr_Willis> Ick!
<Dr_Willis> can you say 'telnet/ssh' terminal. :P
<wd3> NDPowerBook, lol
<wd3> NDPowerBook, u think so....  lol
<Dr_Willis> Well my vmware install is a success! :P
<Crema10> nice!
<Dr_Willis> too bad i dont have a bigger system.
<wd3> NDPowerBook, well what about the g3 upgrade, how do u like it?  wanna sell it?   lol
<NDPowerBook> Yeah I think so.
<Dr_Willis> dsl-n is working.  a littel sluggush however.
<Crema10> Dr_Willis: how much ram do you have?
<NDPowerBook> wd3: I said I "had" one of those.
<Crema10> and whats your CPU?
<NDPowerBook> I don't have it anymore.
<wd3> NDPowerBook, oh
<savagenator> :(
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<link_36p> Worst apt-get nightmare every.......... http://pastebin.ca/165749
<wd3> NDPowerBook, was it worth it?
<Dr_Willis> 1.5 gb or so. :P
<wd3> NDPowerBook, the upgrade?
<link_36p> erer*
<NDPowerBook> wd3: I already answered that question.
<wd3> NDPowerBook, sorry
<kuzmaster> Hawkwind, thanxz
<savagenator> why is it that i cannot connect to other servers through the IRC in kubuntu
<wd3> good night all, automatix has screwed me up so another install quest....... :(
<savagenator> it disconnected me
<savagenator> wierd
<Kr4t05> Bah...
<savagenator> anyway how to i connect to other servers in teh kubuntu irc
<Kr4t05> How do I find more information on a usb device
<Kr4t05> ?
<tj> can someone give me the link to offtopic please
<tj> !!!!!!!!!!!111
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 111 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> You mean #kubuntu-offtopic ?
* halfbloodprince is back
<tj> hahaha u funny lmao not
<Kr4t05> Troll
<kuzmaster> tj, lol, diddnt you know that ubotu knew nothing about 111?
<Kr4t05> kuzmaster: troll
<kuzmaster> me?
<Kr4t05> No
<Kr4t05> tj
<kuzmaster> ohhhhhhhhhhh, k
<halfbloodprince> kuzmaster: did you figure out how to install gimpshop
<savagenator> so how do i connect to other servers in the kubuntu irc?
<kuzmaster> kinda, i downloaded a .deb file of it i think
<halfbloodprince> yeah, that's the one you were supposed to download
<halfbloodprince> what did you do earlier
<link_36p> Is anyone here intamtly know apt-get?
<kuzmaster> i downloaded a........................... tar ball thingy
<halfbloodprince> ah
<Dr_Willis> savagenator,  try the /server command ?
<Dr_Willis> savagenator,  or check the menus for your irc client for some server /connection items
<halfbloodprince> Kr4t05: instead of downloading extra fonts from automatix or easyubuntu or whatever, can i just burn my windows ttf fonts to a cd, and then install them by copying them in some folder?
<savagenator> it says name lookup has failed
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: no idea.
<halfbloodprince> Kr4t05: How do you install ttf fonts?
<kuzmaster> hmmmmm, now to run gimpshop
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: EasyUbuntu. :)
<Dr_Willis> halfbloodprince,  check out 'fonts:///'
<halfbloodprince> Kr4t05: I read on the ubuntu site that all you need to do is copy them to a /.fonts folder
<kuzmaster> found it
<amicrawler> how do i enable the nvidia driver ?
<pierreth> how can i update kde?
<Kr4t05> halfbloodprince: I wouldn't know, so don't ask me.
<Dr_Willis> fonts:// or somthing like that. :P
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<savagenator> connection actively refused???
<halfbloodprince> ok thanks
<halfbloodprince> yeah, that's all you need to do.. copy the fonts to ~/.fonts/
<halfbloodprince> yaya
<halfbloodprince> yay*
<halfbloodprince> :)
<savagenator> anyone know zue.net?
<savagenator> how do i connect to that server?
<Kr4t05> OK, if I do sudo lsusb, it gives me a list of usb devices. Say I want more info on a certain device. How do I do that again?
<hybrid> Kr4t05: check the man page?
<hybrid> savagenator: what is zue.net?
<savagenator> hyprid: its a IRC server, i cant connect to it for some reason
<hybrid> savagenator: that may be out of your hands, does it deliever and errors?
<savagenator> yeah
<savagenator> it says connection refused
<hybrid> what errors?
<savagenator> and operation not supported
<savagenator> cannot connect
<savagenator> hybrid: ?
<kacknub> in which dir is the kernel?
<kacknub> normally
<kacknub> ?
<Kr4t05> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Kr4t05> make: *** [default]  Error 2
<_bender_> hmm
<Kr4t05> What's that mean?
<_bender_> bin I thought?
<kacknub> ./usr/src ?
<hybrid> savagenator: what client are you using?
<Kr4t05> kacknub: why do you want to know?
<unix_infidel> can ark decompress multiple rar archives at once?
<savagenator> hybrid: konversation
<savagenator> hybrid: it deosnt work on xchat either
<hybrid> hmm
<kacknub> wanna check if i got it or not
<hybrid> what port?
<savagenator> 6667
<Kr4t05> Man...
<Kr4t05> This sucks.
<Kr4t05> How do I install and configure the kernel source?
<hybrid> savagenator: weird their server may be messed up atm, besides that idk
<kacknub> cause i "isntalled" kernel-source and only a tar.gz is in /usr/src
<savagenator> i can give you an online link hybrid
<Kr4t05> I need to compile spca5xx
<savagenator> http://misticriver.net/#
<kacknub> so if i install linux-source will there be a tar.gz in /usr/src too or is it unpacked
<kacknub> in /usr/src/linux
<kacknub> nobody knows?
<kacknub> :(((
<ccherrett> how does one disable kwallet from controlling kmails passwords?
<Dr_Willis> kacknub,  install it and see. :P
<kacknub> i need to know where my kernelfolder is please, in order to installing qc-usb-messernger-1.3
<Dr_Willis> i would guess it would be uncompressed..
<ccherrett> I put the wrong password in kwallet and now it will not let me check my mail
<kacknub> which folder would u guess
<Kr4t05> ....
<Dr_Willis> if you havent insrtalled the kernel source or includes yet.. you may not have one
<kacknub> args standard folder then
<Dr_Willis> install linux-headers-386 (or whatever kernel ya got)
<Dr_Willis> if thats what the program you are messing with wants.
<kacknub> i am installing "linux-source"
<Dr_Willis> i got several /usr/src    linux-headers-2.6.15-26  linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386  linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686     dirs.
<Dr_Willis> linux source is the kernel itself then
<kacknub> thats what i want...
<kacknub> dont caare bout the headers
<kacknub> but thx
<kacknub> ccherrett:
<kacknub> Kwallet ffnen, dann:
<kacknub> Einstellungen-Digitale Brieftasche einrichten-Hckchen von 'Das digitale Brieftaschensystem aktivieren' entfernen.
<miyako> anyone here have any experience with ivtv and tvtime ?
<kacknub> options - digital dunnow bla - aktivate digitalblasystem
<ccherrett> kacknub: wow thanks man
<kacknub> did it work?
<unix_infidel> can ark handle multiple rar files at once?
<ccherrett> all fixed
<unix_infidel> i cant seem to get it to select more than one.
<kacknub> where did u find kwallet
<kacknub> i dont find mine
<ccherrett> kacknub: kcmshell kwalletconfig
<rcmn> ?
<omar> Hi guys
<omar> how are you
<omar> I gotta a ques
<omar> quest
<omar> o en espaol
<[joemaxx] > woo a quest
<omar> yes
<omar> look I used to love Ares, but I am Ubuntero now
<omar> what can I do
<[joemaxx] > I'm a Kubuntuero, as well
<omar> great
<omar> look I don't wanna install anything related to the W..... system which sucks of coursew
<omar> is there a better one for kubunteros
<[joemaxx] > W*dows?
<[joemaxx] > hehe
<Healot> back to basic, Debian?
<link_36p> guys im trying to fizx this apt-get error i keep getting -http://pastebin.ca/165749
<omar> hey do you have my answer
<[joemaxx] > omar: hmm..was that meant for me? :)
<[joemaxx] > link_36p: hi...did u run this one as root?
<omar> something better than Ares but for kubuntu
<link_36p> yes
<[joemaxx] > link_36p: do u mind putting in what command u typed in? :)
<link_36p> <[joemaxx> sudo apt-get upgrade
<firesuite_> could anyone tell me how to terminate process's my package manager will not let me install because something else is using ti. thanks
<link_36p> <[joemaxx> synaptic and adept wont isntall/remove anything either...
<link_36p> :S
<link_36p> they want this package "reinstalled"
<link_36p> but trying to reinstrall it just gives an error so...
<link_36p> idk
<[joemaxx] > hmm
<link_36p> they file shows everything ive tried to fix it but nothing works
<[joemaxx] > link_36p: you could try using Synaptic, man...
<link_36p> i have tried
<link_36p> it gives same error output
<firesuite_> how do you stop apt get ? from console
<link_36p> killall -9 apt-get?
<link_36p> without the "?"
<link_36p> lol
<link_36p> u mean while its doing stuff?
<firesuite_> no i ran it earlier then rebooted, now adept wont run cuz it says another process is using it
<link_36p> ohh
<link_36p> killall -9 apt-get
<firesuite_> thanks very much appreciated
<firesuite_> it says no process killed
<[joemaxx] > firesuite_: are using synaptic ?
<firesuite_> no adept
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<Kr4t05> How can I fix that?
<omar> guys please, I need something like ares for kubuntu
<omar> do you have something
<Healot> bittorrent client huh. frostwire maybe
<[joemaxx] > omar: hav u tried looking for it in the kubunt distro? sudo apt-cache search ares
<Healot> !find are
<ubotu> Found: libares-dev, libares0, shared-mime-info, xserver-xorg-driver-vmware, avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.15-23 (and 114 others)
<Healot> !find ares
<ubotu> Found: libares-dev, libares0, dares, dares-qt
<Healot> !info dares
<ubotu> dares: rescue files from damaged CDs and DVDs (ncurses-interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.5-2 (dapper), package size 21 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Healot> okay, Ares isn't in official repository
<firesuite_> could anyone tell me how i can find out which process is using apt. i cannot run adept because it says a process is already using it, even after reboot??
<omar> hay joemaxx, do you know a program to download free mp3, like ares or kassa but for kubunteros???
<omar> mas claro no puedo ser
<Healot> omar, please refrain from asking about illegal stuff here
<Healot> btw, there some p2p programs like frostwire
<firesuite_> could anyone help. it says - You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.\\\ any ideas???
<firesuite_> even after a reboot
<firesuite_> my database is locked :(
<weas3l> booo
<snake> does apt-get log?
<snake> anyone?
<firesuite_> apt-get for me says (13 permission denied) unable to lock the list directory---anyone??
<snake> firephoto, some other program is using it
<Healot> prefix sudo
<snake> firephoto, or you need to put "sudo" infront of it
<firesuite_> okey i'll try
<Healot> firesuite_
<snake> oops
<snake> sorry firephoto , ment firesuite_
<Healot> !root > firesuite_
<firesuite_> :)
* firephoto is popular tonight
<snake> hehe
<Healot> i know tab failed you, snake
<snake> Tab loves me
<snake> its like, my best friend, all the time
<snake> ...
<snake> not
<snake> does apt-get log what it installs, and if so, where can I locate that log
<Kr4t05> I want to cry... ><
<snake> Cool
<firesuite_> so could anyone tell me how i can find out wich other program is using adept?
<link_36p> guys im trying to fizx this apt-get error i keep getting -http://pastebin.ca/165749
<calcmandan> I have no idea.
<firesuite_> what other programs would use the package manager that could lock the database??
<firesuite_> i look in process and cant make out what most of them are
<Healot> any GUI isntaller, apt-get, aptitude
<snake> Im going insane
<snake> does apt-get log what it installs, and if so, where can I locate that log
<firesuite_> i couldnt see any of them in process. even after i reboot it says database locked and ...ou will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<Healot> link_36p: you installed that debian package and broke the install.
<Healot> i think you can totally remove/purge the package first...
<unix_infidel> hey guys it seems i cant write a bin cue pair with k3b as it says it cant find the bin image?
<unix_infidel> when i've verified the path and the placement of the bin cue pair in the same folder.
<unix_infidel> as has k3b when it spits out the information for the bin file and the cue file.
<plugs> what is "nspluginviewer"?
<llxcamxll> hey dudes, how do i install a .run file
<firesuite_> hey i fixed my problem with the locked database not letting me run adept.. anyone wanna know what happened????
<llxcamxll> can anyone tell me how to install a .run file
<llxcamxll> i'm new to this
<Deadalus> what happened? firesuite
<Healot> sh filename << replace filename with the actual filename
<firesuite_> a previous installation of firestarter failed and coudltn download everything and it locked the database.. to unlock it you type "sudo dpkg --configure -a " it now all works again yay!!
<junkphreak> ./test.run
<junkphreak> may have to chmod 755 test.run
<llxcamxll> k
<llxcamxll> no workies
<Kr4t05> http://pastebin.ca/165813  <- xawtv being a butt about my webcam.
<llxcamxll> lift off
<junkphreak> whats the file your trying to do
<junkphreak> ncm
<gogeta> hi
<plugs> does anyone know what nspluginviewer is?
<gogeta> tryingto install ssh serve into a frends pc
<gogeta> keeps saying it cant fine openssh-server
<weas3l> !nspluginviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginviewer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<weas3l> nope.
<plugs> think it has sumpin to do with web browsers
<ahmeni> plugs: nspluginviewer is what konqueror uses to embed firefox plugins, like flash
<plugs> ah thanks
<diego> hi
<gogeta> anyone knoe whats up with openssh
<diego> how can i turn konversation into spanish ?
<gogeta> apt-get whont findit
<Tachyon> When I click Log Off from the menu, the only option I get is to end the session.  How can I add "restart", "shutdown", etc?
<Healot> spell it conversacion :)
<gogeta> humm
<Healot> !find openssh
<ubotu> Found: openssh-client, openssh-server
<gogeta> tryed it
<gogeta> josh@josh-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<gogeta> Reading package lists... Done
<gogeta> Building dependency tree... Done
<gogeta> E: Couldn't find package openssh-server
<Healot> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 540 kB
<Healot> updated the repos yet, gogeta?
<gogeta> fresh install
<gogeta> openssh should be in the standerd ones
<Healot> then, update the repos :0
<Healot> by the optional components are not installed by default
<rodimus> when i do "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" i get "Could't find package openssh-server" what am I doing wrong?
<Healot> update the repos list, pronto! fresh install, bigGrim?
<bigGrim> Healot: yes it is a clean install from cd...
<bigGrim> healot: how do i update teh repos list?
<Healot> sudo apt-get update
<Healot> or use your favorite gui installer like adept or synaptic
<Healot> !repos > bigGrim
<bigGrim> Healot: that didnt do anything...
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Healot> follow the links below, read, learn, and diy
<azazel> #kubuntu-fr
<alexicon> hi all
<alexicon> right so im looking to move my /home to a new mount point
<alexicon> ive reformated and copied everything over to the new point
<alexicon> then i just need to add to fstab?
<alexicon> and mntab mtab whathaveyou
<Healot> change the entry of /home to the new device ;0
<ubuntu> hi
<pierreth> hello, i have a crash when i put a cd in my reader, what can i do?
<alexicon> what program are you using pierreth
<pierreth> i am using kubuntu
<alexicon> or just any cd in your drive?
<pierreth> yes
<alexicon> kubuntu installed on the harddrive? or livecd?
<pierreth> harddrive
<pierreth> i am two cd reader
<pierreth> one for reading only
<alexicon> does it try to bring up the window asking what to do with the disc, or does it just crash as soon as you close the drive?
<pierreth> no, it crash the whole system before that
<alexicon> hrmm
<Deadalus> do you have just installed one of your cd-rom
<Deadalus> or dvd-rom
<alexicon> ive only got one
<alexicon> does it crash with both of your drives?
<Deadalus> i go that problem once
<pierreth> yes, but it is a fresh install on a new computer
<pierreth> no, just the cd burner
<pierreth> the other one is just reader
<alexicon> and the reader works ok?
<pierreth> yes
<Deadalus> it was my power supply (to much for it) when I install a brand new dvd-burner
<alexicon> ;/
<alexicon> have you tried the burner in windows or another distro?
<alexicon> try to boot a livecd off it, to check if it still works properly
<pierreth> yes, it works with windows
<alexicon> weird
<alexicon> with any cd it crashes? or only blank cds?
<pierreth> the live cd is unable to install from it
<alexicon> hrm
<alexicon> maybe the hardware is unsupported
<pierreth> i don't know about blank cd
<alexicon> what company is the drive?
<pierreth> ricoh
<pierreth> audio cd crash
<alexicon> ok
<pierreth> inserting the live cd crash
<pierreth> but i was able to start the install with the live cd with this drive
<alexicon> strange
<pierreth> but when mounting the file system, it crash
<alexicon> maybe it hasnt detected the drive properly, i dont really know of an error like that
<alexicon> :/
<pierreth> there is noting i can do?
<alexicon> maybe try to put a cd in while you are in vt terminal
<alexicon> no X windows
<pierreth> ok
<alexicon> dont know if dmesg watches the cdrom
<alexicon> myabe run a 'watch dmesg' while you put in a new cd
<alexicon> see if any errors come up
<pierreth> but it will crash the computer
<alexicon> maybe its only X that is locking up?
<pierreth> may the drive is not atapi
<alexicon> i dont know where youd have to change that
<alexicon> its probably safer to try the cdrom outside of X, might crash, or it might give you an error then crash :)
<pierreth> ok
<pierreth> i lost a lot of time before i was able to find this was the problem
<alexicon> sorry :/
<pierreth> don't be :-)
<alexicon> i probably dont know enough to help you too much, but if you have an exact error to show someone else :)
<pierreth> ok i will try, it just not fun to crah the system
<alexicon> yeah heh
<pierreth> alexicon: i saw something weird
<alexicon> ooh?
<pierreth> in /dev, i have cdrom and cdrw both pointhing to hdd
<alexicon> ah
<pierreth> but i have hdc too
<pierreth> could it be the problem?
<alexicon> yeah sounds like
<alexicon> are those saved in the fstab with the drives?
<pierreth> how can i change this?
<alexicon> i only know about checking the fstab and mtab
<alexicon>  /etc/fstab
<alexicon>  /etc/mtab or mntab
<halfbloodprince> my kubuntu iso download is 30.3% done
<alexicon> heh
<pierreth> in fstab i have just hdc
<halfbloodprince> man, i have a 64kbps connection
<alexicon> and whats hdc linked to?
<alexicon> hdc what?
<alexicon> hdc1?
<alexicon> lol halfbloodprince
<alexicon> gl
<halfbloodprince> thanks.. i should have the whole thing in another 2 days
<pierreth> g
<alexicon> hope you got one of those download continuers, wouldnt want to see your connection drop out on you :P
<halfbloodprince> i'm downloading the torrent
<alexicon> goodgood
<pierreth> alexicon: how can i type a slash?
<alexicon> ok ive got to go unmount my /home and reboot
<alexicon> brb
<alexicon>  /
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> @_@
<pierreth> so two slash
<alexicon> oh
<alexicon> huh
<alexicon> what are you doing?
<alexicon> in fstab?
<pierreth> /media//cdrom0
<pierreth> yes
<pierreth> you asked about the link
<halfbloodprince> i thought all this mounting was done automatially?
<halfbloodprince> automatically*
<alexicon> hrmm i dunno pierreth
<alexicon> i really gotta run tho
<alexicon> gl
<pierreth> ok
<root_> hello - testing
<root_> How do i change my Nick?
<henrym> root_: /nick newNick - replace newNick with whatever you want to change your nick to
<drumline> what's the longest file name I can have on a Linux box?
<henrym> drumline: IIRC, the longest path name can be 256 chars, so I imagine if the file was in '/' then it could have a name 255 chars long
<drumline> henrym: ahh...   drat it all to heck anyway...
<voicu> the longest path name in linux?
<drumline> henrym: I have the displeasure of copying files into a samba share that are just a bit too long...
<henrym> drumline: ahh
<voicu> that's a small limit, only 256 chars?
<expx> ?
<henrym> voicu: I'm not 100% sure
<voicu> ok...
<henrym> voicu, drumline: my bad.. max filename length is 255 chars, max path length is 4096
<voicu> okay
<p0mppu> Hi all..again about iPods. How can I add a mime type for iPods so when I plug one in, I can add some functions to the "What would you like to do" -window? At the moment, if I add something (like open Amarok), it'll be shown every time _any_ mass storage disk is plugged in..
<_bender_> Hmm...so many coming and going
<_bender_> and yes I've returned...StarCraft demanded my attention :p
<Dendeigh> Hi all - I am looking for a AMD AM2-Board with great linux-support; any suggestions?
<ph0bi4> Dendeigh: where are u from?
<p0mppu> nobody familiar with mime types? really? :(
<hans-gnter> firefox
<Dendeigh> ph0bi4: germany
<Dendeigh> p0mppu: what would you like to know about mimetypes?
<p0mppu> Dendeigh: I'd like to know how or if I can add a mime type for iPod devices, so that I could assign some "functions" (like open Amarok) on the list when an iPod player is connected; at the moment, if I add such a thing, it is displayed with every mass storage device
<p0mppu> at the moment the closest mime type is "mass storage device"
<Dendeigh> k, didn't even know that devices have mimetypes
<Dendeigh> doesn't amarok has some support for iPod and other usb-mp3-devices  itself?
<p0mppu> yes, but I'd like to get an option in the list that pops up when I connect an iPod, that would let me launch Amarok
<p0mppu> I'm not sure if they're mimetypes actually but that's what KDE Control Center calls them
<halfbloodprince> does anyone here know about installing fonts in linux
<p0mppu> I can add such an option actually but it is then visible even if I plug in a normal usb mass storage stick, which can't even play anything..and that shouldn't be visible then
<Lilandra> hi, anybody around?
<halfbloodprince> hi Lilandra
<Lilandra> hi halfbloodprince
<Lilandra> there's a guy using knoppix that would be grateful for kde help...
<Lilandra> he would like help in moving his panel to the top of the screen by default instead of to the bottom
<halfbloodprince> you mean the taskbar?
<Dendeigh> p0mppu: not a clue, where this is managed, but it probably should have something to do with KDE interacting with HAL (hardware abstraction layer)
<Lilandra> yeah i guess so
<JhonnyB> hi
<Lilandra> yes the taskbar...with the big K
<Lilandra> hi JhonnyB
<JhonnyB> yes right
<p0mppu> Dendeigh: yes I think so..I just wonder where I can add/tell KDE iPod is something different than a normal usb stick
<JhonnyB> is there a way to set it on the top by default?
<p0mppu> but I guess I'll need to search information about HAL rather than KDE itself..thanks anyway
<halfbloodprince> just grab it and drag it to the top?
<Lilandra> ooo! really?
<JhonnyB> is there a way to make it by default?
<halfbloodprince> it works with the taskbar
<halfbloodprince> not sure about the kmenu
<halfbloodprince> !truetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truetype - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<halfbloodprince> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<JhonnyB> ok how hard it is it configure ubuntu hardware drivers in knoppix?
<halfbloodprince> JhonnyB: I didn't get your question
<JhonnyB> there r ubuntu drivers available for my pc, can i make them work with knoppix?
<JhonnyB> coz only knoppix works on usb thumb with my pc
<Dendeigh> JhonnyB: are you running knoppix off the CD/DVD or did you install it to your hard disk?
<JhonnyB> im running it from my usb memory stick
<Dendeigh> ok, what driver is not working/present?
<JhonnyB> first of all my vga,
<Dendeigh> JhonnyB: nvidia?
<JhonnyB> that why the bottom portion where task bar is, always out of screen range
<JhonnyB> then wifi not workin, and my wacom pen driver
<Dendeigh> JhonnyB: what graphics card do you have?
<JhonnyB> its ali
<JhonnyB> but my pc is a very different and new thing
<JhonnyB> its the smallest pc available so far
<JhonnyB> www.oqo.com
<JhonnyB> u can have a look there
<JhonnyB> on the website, ubuntu drivers r available
<diego> does anybody know how to use cinelerra !??!
<Tm_T> what's "!??!" ?
<diego> I recent installed it and i dont know how to import files
<Dendeigh> JhonnyB: looks like lots of exotic hardware, but nice :-)
<JhonnyB> yeh thanks Dendeigh
<JhonnyB> im really struggling to make it work with usb
<Dendeigh> I can imagine
<JhonnyB> it does boot knoppix ok,
<JhonnyB> only prob is drives\
<Dendeigh> what does the following command tell you? "lspci|grep -ie vga"
<JhonnyB> or atleast if im able to set the taskbar on top by efault
<JhonnyB> umm do i need to run it?
<Dendeigh> in a shell
<JhonnyB> im very new ti linux
<JhonnyB> ok holdon, let me start knoppix on it
<Dendeigh> do hit ALT+F2 and then type "konsole"
<JhonnyB> gime a minute to load knoppix
<JhonnyB> im loading it Dendeigh
<Lilandra> JhonnyB: that's...CUTE!
<JhonnyB> tanx Lilandra
* Lilandra wants
<JhonnyB> yeh its a nice machine
<JhonnyB> aww
<halfbloodprince> is it possible to configure one's network settings manually? like my dns servers, ip address and default gateway?
<Lilandra> except for that xp thing but aside from that :)
<halfbloodprince> tcp/ip properties in general
<JhonnyB> yes exectly
<kakalto> does anyone know of a lightweight graphical spreadsheet application
<JhonnyB> its smaller than a pda and it runs everything
<Dendeigh> halfbloodprince: you may edit /etc/networking/interfaces (or is the dirs name network, don't remember)
<fdoving> kakalto: like 'kspread' ?
<kuzmaster> hey all
<kakalto> fdoving: yeah, sounds about right
<halfbloodprince> Dendeigh: How do I do that? Is there any easier GUI method? Like somewhere in the control panel?
* lupine_85 catches up
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: /etc/network/interfaces
<halfbloodprince> huh?
<fdoving> halfbloodprince: can't you do that in system settings -> network?
<JhonnyB> ok daniloc its loaded, can u please tell me wat do i do ?
<lupine_85> the static IPs and stuff :). change 'iface <interface> inet dhcp' to 'iface <interface> inet static'
<halfbloodprince> lupine, this is all going over my head :p
<daniloc> JhonnyB:what ?
<halfbloodprince> is there an easier way where i can just enter the addresses in text boxes and click save?
<lupine_85> you know what a file and an editor is, I'm sure :)
* lupine_85 doesn't trust the GUI tools
<JhonnyB> ok dandeigh its loaded, can u please tell me wat do i do ?
<halfbloodprince> someone suggested something from Alt + F2
<lupine_85> but there's network settings in system settings
<JhonnyB> sorry daniloc i meant to ask him
<lupine_85> ctrl+alt+f2 is a terminal ;)
<halfbloodprince> someone said alt + f2 > network settings or something
<lupine_85> System Settings->Network Settings. I've never used it though
<Lilandra> did you get the terminal JhonnyB?
<halfbloodprince> doesnt the gui way work?
<lupine_85> it might do
<daniloc> ok JhonnyB :)
<JhonnyB> how to get it Lilandra?
<halfbloodprince> or else, what's the tough way
<lupine_85> alt+f2 is run command, lol
<JhonnyB> aww sorry im very new to linux
<Lilandra> yeah
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: the 'tough' (actually really easy) way is to edit the file /etc/network/interfaces
<fdoving> halfbloodprince: kmenu -> system settings -> network
<JhonnyB> ok wat commant should i type?
<Lilandra> alt + f2 and type konsole in the dialog box that pops up (that's what...dand...said)
<Lilandra> then hit enter
<JhonnyB> thanks Lilandra
<Lilandra> heh..i'm just *repeating*
<Zkyez> anyone tested kde4 from the debs?
<halfbloodprince> fdoving: in system settings -> network,  i can add my ip address, default gateway and primary and secondary dns servers?
<JhonnyB> ok its on a prompt
<Lilandra> then type "lspci|grep -ie vga" without the quotes and hit enter
<JhonnyB> k
<Lilandra> and that's what Dandeigh was asking you for so he could see the hardware
<fdoving> halfbloodprince: yes.
<Lilandra> beyond that i dunno
<halfbloodprince> fdoving: awesome!
<halfbloodprince> fdoving: so my move to kubuntu is going to be really easy :p
<Lilandra> does it give any output?
<JhonnyB> its sayz command not found
<halfbloodprince> man, in suse, i had to search all over for some place where i could enter my network settings.. it was killing me.. it took me like 6 hours to figure it out
<JhonnyB> i typed ispci|greb -ie vga
<lupine_85> grep :)
<Lilandra> :)
<lupine_85> (searches for text)
<JhonnyB> ops
<Lilandra> i'm just drooling at your computer. maybe my sister would want it.
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: the other way that you're saying is that i should double click on the 'interfaces' file?
<Lilandra> and
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: you'd need to edit it as root/sudo
<Lilandra> lspci i think
<Lilandra> jhonnyb: lspci not ispci...
<JhonnyB> still say command not found
<lupine_85> so in that alt+f2 box, 'kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces' would do the trick
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: Okay, i'm a total dummy here :p say i open the konsole.. what do i type in there
<Lilandra> it's l as in lilandra
<Lilandra> :)
<Lilandra> lspci
<lupine_85> ^ ^
<halfbloodprince> ah okay
<Lilandra> jhonnyb...
<lupine_85> same text will work in console
<JhonnyB> yes?
<toni__> ciao
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: thanks
<lupine_85> ciao tony
<JhonnyB> ahhh
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: can i ask you about fonts?
<Lilandra> jhonnyb: lspci not ispci
<lupine_85> you can ask, but I don't know very much :)
<toni__> ragazzi chi pu aiutarmi con i permessi?
<JhonnyB> ok it gave some output
<lupine_85> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Zkyez> toni: go ahead :)
<JhonnyB> tanx Lilandra ur nice
* Dendeigh is back
<JhonnyB> ok the output is
<Lilandra> jhonnyb: wait
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: instead of installing fonts from adept or automatix or whatever.. can i just burn my windows fonts to a cd, and copy them into some folder?
<Lilandra> loads of lines?
<Lilandra> or just one?
<JhonnyB> Dendeigh ive got the output
<toni__> ok
<JhonnyB> just one
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: say, '/home/<username>/.fonts
<lupine_85> KDE has a Forn Installer in System Settings
<lupine_85> Font*
<Lilandra> ..ok?
<Dendeigh> JhonnyB: what does it say?
<lupine_85> don't know if it'll eat .ttf files though
<JhonnyB> it picks up my silicon display
<JhonnyB> it sayz
<lupine_85> halfbloodprince: ok, it can use .ttf files so yes you could
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: i checked on the ubuntu website (not kubuntu), and it said,  i can just paste fonts either in home/username/.fonts, or usr/share/fonts something
<Dendeigh> JhonnyB: paste the complete line, pls / so I can see what chipset your maching has
<JhonnyB> 000:00:06.0 vga compatable controler: silicon motion inc. sm720 lynx30m (rev c1)
<lupine_85> cool, do that then :). The former is personal, the latter is system-wide
<JhonnyB> i cant past coz its another pc
<JhonnyB> knoppix is running on my oqo
<Dendeigh> forgot, sorry :-)
<Lilandra> takes awhile to type :)
<toni__> lupen potresti venire nella chat italiana per darmi una mano grazie
<JhonnyB> so thats wat it sayz
<halfbloodprince> yeah.. i figured.. that'll work, though, right? coz a friend told me that automatix/adept takes the most time to install fonts and google earth.. and since i dont want google earth, i was just worried about the fonts.. until now, that is -- i can just copy them from a cd!
<JhonnyB> yes Lilandra :)
<Lilandra> :)
<lupine_85> JhonnyB: there's a "siliconmotion" driver. Try that
<JhonnyB> where lup?
<JhonnyB> u get anything Dendeigh?
<kuzmaster> what kind of specks do to use those special effects that you can have in kubuntu (somithng to do with x.org, xrender, xcompisite and xdamage)
<halfbloodprince> lupine_85: apparently, typing fonts:/// in konqueror goes straight to the fonts folder
<Dendeigh> JhonnyB: yes the siliconmotion driver seems to support your sm720 http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man4/siliconmotion.4.html
<lupine_85> just change the current driver in your xorg.conf to read "siliconmotion". source is http://web.mit.edu/jjl/www/mm10/XF86Config.txt (Section "Device")
<kuzmaster> !x.org
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kuzmaster> 1xrender
<JhonnyB> but it doesnt work correctly then
<kuzmaster> !xrender
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrender - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JhonnyB> ahh im very new to linix, i dono how to do that :(
<lupine_85> JhonnyB: 'kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces' (or edit as root in whatever manner is best for you)
<lupine_85> scroll down until you see a line that reads Section "Device"
<Dendeigh> lupine_85: wrong file :-)
<lupine_85> erm, yeah
<Lilandra> i was wondering
<lupine_85> d'uh lol
<Lilandra> :)
<lupine_85>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* lupine_85 goes and hides
<JhonnyB> i dont have etc dir
<Dendeigh> JhonnyB: "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<JhonnyB> remember im running from usb
<lupine_85> JhonnyB: if you don't have a /etc, then you don't have alinux install
<JhonnyB> umm
<Lilandra> JhonnyB: in the konsole, what's the current directory?
<Lilandra> pwd <enter>
<JhonnyB> how to fint it?
<Lilandra> remember the terminal/konsole that you had to do the lspci in?
<JhonnyB> it say
<JhonnyB> knoppix@[knoppix] $
<Lilandra> right
<Lilandra> do "pwd" and hit enter
<Lilandra> what does that say?
<JhonnyB> it say
<kuzmaster> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<halfbloodprince> can i see the kubuntu 6.06 cd cover anywhere
<JhonnyB> it say /ramdisk/home/knoppix
<Lilandra> hmm
<Lilandra> can you edit stuff on /ramdisk? i never am sure
<Lilandra> i've apt-getted on a live cd before
<JhonnyB> i dono
<Lilandra> that's the ramdisk right?
<JhonnyB> well
<Lilandra> well you could try
<j2daosh> anyone under konversation in here?
<JhonnyB> it boots from usb, then it creats ramdisk too i guess
<Lilandra>    /ramdisk/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kuzmaster> which is less resorce intensive, xgl or compiz?
<lupine_85> editing stuff on a ramdisc is pointless
<Lilandra> well it doesn't save does it?
<j2daosh> how do i look up a channel list on konversation?
<Lilandra> if it's on his usb drive, can't he like find the files on his usb?
<Lilandra> to change?
<JhonnyB> well it seems i have very dirrerent structure
<lupine_85> j2daosh: F5
<j2daosh> :) thank you
<JhonnyB> cant find /etc
<lupine_85> JhonnyB: they're likely compressed and hidden somewhere. And TBH we're well beyond the realms of kubuntu support now
<JhonnyB> i see
* kuzmaster wants to know which is less resorce intensive, xgl or compiz?
<fdoving> halfbloodprince: did you find the network settings in system settings?
<JhonnyB> i downloaded this whole thing from their website
<lupine_85> kuzmaster: no idea
<kuzmaster> which is better?
<kuzmaster> do you no?
<imbrandon> kuzmaster, you cant have one without the other, thats like asking what taste better a apple or a car bumper
<fdoving> kuzmaster: compiz use xgl, so you need both to get anywhere.
<halfbloodprince> fdoving: yes, found em
<halfbloodprince> ubuntu is so damn easy!
<halfbloodprince> suse made me work so hard for easy stuff
<imbrandon> s/ubuntu/kubuntu ;)
<halfbloodprince> stuff that should have been easy*
<fdoving> imbrandon: '*ubuntu' :)
<imbrandon> fdoving, blasphmey ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<fdoving> hah.. :)
<kuzmaster> imbrandon, fdoving, oh k, thanxs
<kuzmaster> ill download compiz?
<Lilandra> JhonnyB: have you looked at what other people have done on the oqo?
<kuzmaster> what is the gears thing called, that you can run in konsole
<kuzmaster> clgears or somthing?
<Zkyez> glxgears?
<Lilandra> lupine_85!
<alex_yo> how to removw my mouse cursor and install it again? he is a transparent quadrat
<halfbloodprince> fdoving: have you used automatix?
<kuzmaster> is it alright to download/install compiz using adept?
<kuzmaster> or do i have to use cli to do that?
<alex_yo> please help me!
<fdoving> halfbloodprince: automatix is not recommended.
<fdoving> ?? automatix
<fdoving> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Healot> both do the same thing, clive master
<fdoving> have to go babysitt my kid.
<fdoving> bye.
<halfbloodprince> bye,,
<halfbloodprince> why does everyone say it's not recommended :\
<halfbloodprince> i mean some people say that it works great.. some say that it's not safe
<SpaN-> is this the channel for ppc support?
<esben> I don't think anyone would mind, but on the other hand, I'm not sure that many ppc people hang around here
<Ash-Fox> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Ash-Fox> Hm
<SpaN-> hm but i think its got to do with hardware, i get a hangup while performing installation just after partitioning
<esben> SpaN-: There is a log file from the installation. Anything there?
<cox377> does anyone know how i can get this radio web page to function properly under linux "http://rope.icgo.fimc.net/staticweb/onair_players/onair_southern/player/onair_southernNS.html"
<SpaN-> i have no OS at the moment, i used a ppc version of mandrake 10.1 but after formatting and partitioning to install kubuntu it will crash just when starting installation
<SpaN-> so when i reboot there is no filesystem
<esben> SpaN-: Maybe you should do the partitioning manually and skip that step in the installtion of Kubuntu? I know I had problem with the Kubuntu/parted part on a laptop recently
<kutan> Can someone tell me how to install this theme?
<kutan> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=44951
<Vegeta> Why is it that I can't make the operator "^" in Maple? I could do that in Windows, but now it just sets the 1. sign after pressing the operator (which is not shown) to uppercase. Even when you press "Shift+" and the space it doesn't show it. Why?
<PuaS> nadie habla espaol?
<halfbloodprince> umm people, my root username and password will be the ones i chose during installation, right?
<kutan> yeah
<halfbloodprince> cool
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: did you explicitly create a root user?
<_bender_> Hey, where does Kubuntu usually keep the crash error logs?
<esben> kutan: I don't think it is correctly packaged. You could untar it (with Ark, e.g) and install the components, though
<esben> _bender_: What crashed? The .xsession-error is a good place probably, depending on what crashed :)
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: no, i haven't installed yet, i just want to know this stuff before i install
<_bender_> I'm not sure exactly what, it was the equivilant of a Windows BSOD
<kutan> Well houw would I do that esben?
<kutan> how*
<_bender_> The entire system locked, then the screen blanked on me
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: in (k)ubuntu, the root user is disabled by default, the normal user gets root privileges using 'sudo'
<esben> kutan: Start by clicking on the link and select "open in Ark"
<_bender_> and .xsession-error eh, gonna take a look at it (if can find it lol)
<halfbloodprince> okay.. so i can use sudo commands for installing stuff, right? using my normal user info?
<kutan> Well I know that much, but I'm not sure about installing the components
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: yes, using *your* own password :)
<esben> kutan: Nor do I, really.
<kutan> lol..
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: cool, thanks :)
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: no problem :)
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: i love that it's really easy to set up my network settings manually using kubuntu.. i had used suse some time ago, and it was hell
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: once i install kubuntu, the first thing i'll do is change all the blue.. there's too much blue :p
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: well, its KDE, what do you expect :)
<abattoir> all the blue goodness :)
<halfbloodprince> there's a way to change all the blue, right?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: yes, sure, you can change almost whatever you want
<abattoir> www.kde-look.org is a nice place to start
<halfbloodprince> i did check out kde-look.org, but i didn't get how they classify stuff
<halfbloodprince> i mean, i dont know if themes are distro-specific, or desktop environment specific
<abattoir> no, the normal packages should work w/ any distro, but ofcourse, they are KDE-specific :P
<madmat> ciao
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: thanks
<abattoir> there are sometimes packages which are made for specific distros, avoid those...
<halfbloodprince> cool
<halfbloodprince> kubuntu seems to be very cool indeed
<halfbloodprince> i've finished downloading some 31% of the iso
<halfbloodprince> and, of course, you guys are awesome :)
<_bender_> Very cool minus this random crashyness :( sigh
<_bender_> lol
<abattoir> _bender_: when does it crash?
<abattoir> _bender_: and what crashes?
<halfbloodprince> there is random crashyness?
<abattoir> no
<_bender_> it's not random crashyness for everybody, my bad, just for me
<_bender_> and it happens at random, first time while browsing through system settings, the next while in Konqueror touching a drop down menu
<abattoir> _bender_: what crashes?
<halfbloodprince> i'm mostly worried about my screen resolution
<abattoir> do the individual apps. crash?
<_bender_> The entire system, goes to a black screen
<_bender_> and I have to manually reboot the computer to get it back up
<_bender_> It's only happened twice so far though
<abattoir> _bender_: that's weird
<abattoir> what video card?
<_bender_> Let me check
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: what video card too?
<_bender_> (it's an old P3 integrated video so not not sure off by heart)
<abattoir> _bender_: was it detected automatically?
<halfbloodprince> i have an inbuilt intel video card
<_bender_> An Intel i810
<_bender_> and yep it was all detected properly
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: and what specific resoultion do you need?
<abattoir> _bender_: aah, that shouldnt be the problem then
<abattoir> _bender_: did these crashes occur recently?
<halfbloodprince> minimum 1024 x 768, but right now i use 1152 x 864, which would be nice
<abattoir> and have you upgraded to the latest available packages?
<_bender_> Yah, but the entire installation is recent also
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: you should be able to get it....
<_bender_> I did run apt-get update and upgrade recently
<_bender_> Would that be what ya mean?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: might require some tweaking though
<abattoir> _bender_: yes
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: what kind of tweaking
<abattoir> _bender_: have those crashes stopped occuring?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: nothing major ;)
<_bender_> Nope, had one a few minutes ago (second in total)
<azazel> #kubuntu-fr
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: do i have to change the refresh rates and frequency and stuff?
<_bender_> I come from Windows XP so not really sure where to start looking to determine what's causing the crash :S
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: no, you might not have to... first install kubuntu, then we'll come to that :P
<_bender_> hmmm...
<_bender_> Ok I unplugged the USB Webcam I had plugged in
<_bender_> I've heard bad mojo over USB devices (cams in particular) that can take down entire systems
<_bender_> Atleast on older boxes...(worth a try)
<halfbloodprince> ok..
<_bender_> Reaching for an answer...lest I go over to Mandriva or somewhere to see if that fixes it
<kutan> Hmmm.. when I'm downloading graphics drivers for my video card, even if I'm using 32-bit linux can I still use AMD-64 because that's the kind of processor I have?
<kutan> Anyone?
<MetaMorfoziS> which is faster gnome or kde?
<tk> kutan: download the version for the kernel you are running
<abattoir> kutan: you cant
<tk> if you are running 32bit linux, dont get the 64bit driver
<tk> hmmm
<kutan> okay
<vishah> hi, can I export kopete contacts to a file?
<abattoir> vishah:
<abattoir> sure
<abattoir> File->Export contacts
<abattoir> will go into a KDE addressbook file
<sui> hello everyone
<vishah> abattoir, I am trying to import the contacts to another computer..can I save the addressbook to a file?
<_bender_> Question...I installed Opera and it dumped it's bin // lib // share // usersettings folders into my Home Folder...is that normal for some applicatoins to do that?
<abattoir> vishah: for using it in kopete in that computer?
<vishah> abattoir, yes
<abattoir> vishah: ok, wait a sec
<abattoir> vishah: ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/contactlist.xml
<vishah> abattoir, I have already tried replacing that file, still when I run kopete it loads the previous contacts
<abattoir> vishah: did you delete all the old contactlist files?
<vishah> abattoir, you mean contactlist.xml?, yes I deleted that one
<abattoir> vishah: there are also a bunch of contactlist.*.new files and there is also the .bak
<abattoir> and was kopete closed when you overwrote that file?
<vishah> abattoir, those are also in ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/ ?
<vishah> abattoir, yes it was
<abattoir> vishah: you might also want to delete ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc, or copy it
<vishah> abattoir, oh!. that should be it.
<vishah> abattoir, thanks a lot
<abattoir> vishah: :)
<abattoir> vishah: if that doesnt help, try asking at #kopete
<vishah> abattoir, yes, thanks again...:)
<abattoir> vishah: you're welcome
<gogeta> bo
<Vegeta> I get the following error when I try to pdflatex: "LaTeX Error: File `maplestd2e.sty' not found." But I do have maplestd2e.sty , how can I add this package to LaTeX?
<sui> have a question about my dvd: i followed the instructions i found on a web-page. when i insert a dvd i get this error: [17181782.820000]  hdc: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x06  ascq: 0x00
<sui> and i can't change the regioncode with regionset it says: "ERROR: Region code could not be set!"
<sui> has anyone an idea?
<kutan> Hmmm
<kutan> I tried installing the drivers but it said something about "libc" not being installed?
<halfbloodprince> anyone over here used automatix?
<Zkyez> me
<halfbloodprince> Zkyez: you happy with it?
<Zkyez> halfbloodprince: it didn`t make any trouble if that is what you mean
<gogeta> isnt this odd
<gogeta> my tv card dedcided to work
<Zkyez> it`s all `bout the season :)
<halfbloodprince> Zkyez: okay, thanks :) have you tried upgrading your apps after installing them with automatix?
<gogeta> that progy ownez
<halfbloodprince> i'm curious about the upgrading thing.. does apt-get upgrade work after usng automatix
<Zkyez> halfbloodprince: da
<gogeta> somethingii cheched fixed my tv card
<gogeta> lol
<halfbloodprince> da?
<halfbloodprince> gogeta: which progy
<gogeta> automatrix
<abattoir> sui: is that a region encoded disk?
<gogeta> my ati card never worked befor
<abattoir> sui: do other discs work?
<gogeta> install dcess lol
<gogeta> play any dvd
<sui> abattoir: mom, i'll try
<abattoir> huh
<halfbloodprince> ur ati card works after using automatix?
<abattoir> sui: ok
<orion> hello
<orion> waht is this?
<orion> what is this?
<orion> someone can explain for me how to instal one software here...
<maltron> can anyone here help me with locale settings?  I _think_ I want to change LANG=en_AU.UTF-8 to just LANG=en_AU
<halfbloodprince> which software?
<maltron> but I want to do it system wide
<halfbloodprince> Zkyez: does upgrading work?
<maltron> and I'd like to know what character encoding is used if it isn't utf-8, and it isn't specified
<sui> abattoir: i found one original dvd working (codefree). the others won't play
<abattoir> sui: you have libdvdcss installed?
<sui> abattoir: yes, libdvdcss2
<abattoir> sui: and normal data discs work fine?
<abattoir> sui: and also are you sure, the 'others' are region encoded?
<sui> abattoir: not all. some are burned telecasts
<sui> some others i don't know. got them from friends
<abattoir> sui: do cds work?
<abattoir> sui: and also, do you have that one original dvd?
<abattoir> sui: and also, if you have windows, do these work there?
<sui> abattoir: i have to reboot to windows. i like to get them to work with linux :)
<abattoir> sui: yes,  i'm just making sure its not a problem w/ the device
<sui> abattoir: but just wait a moment, i'll reboot
<sui> and yes, cds are working. watching an avi from cd
<sui> << brb
<arejaytee> do i need to do anything special to get wmv's to play ? xine comes up with an error i cant see it but i can hear it
<nikokos> salut ... est ce que quelqu un pourrait m aider sur l installation d une cl wifi?
<Ayabara> hi guys. anyone using amarok with an iPod?
<Ayabara> how do I make kubuntu mount the iPod so that amarok can find it?
<halfbloodprince> Ayabara: I don't, but I've heard it's possible to do that
<Ayabara> halfbloodprince, it should be. my ipod gets mounted under /media/sdd2 and amarok can't find it. I think it must be under /media/ipod
<oliver> why dont you use gtkpod
<abattoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<halfbloodprince> try that
<Ayabara> oliver, don't know :-) . amarok is my preferred player, so I thought it would be nice if I could make it work
<sui> abattoir: results with powerdvd: codefree dvd working, with dvds from friend windows tells me: "no disc in drive" and watching an avi from cd is working
<abattoir> !wma > arejaytee
<nikokos> personne ne repond sur fr !!! dsol....
<abattoir> sui: then either the discs dont work, or there is a problem w/ your drive
<abattoir> nikokos: which chipset?
<abattoir> !wifi > nikokos
<halfbloodprince> i want to know, if i download the tar.gz of an app, where should i save the tar.gz file in order to uncompress it successfully? is there a specific location? /home/ or something?
<Zkyez> Ayabara: if , with u`r ipod mounted, you do a "sudo ln -s /media/sdd2 /media/ipod" does your amarok see it?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: nope, you can do it anywhere
<Zkyez> halfbloodprince: any place
<maltron> halfbloodprince: your home directory is best, wherever you have write privileges
<sui> abattoir: hm, ok :(
<icheyne> hi all - how do I change the default PDF reader? I used to know, but I have forgotten.
<oliver> even if amarok finds it i doubt you will be able to transfer songs to it
<maltron> halfbloodprince: eg. /home/halfbloodprince/
<abattoir> sui: I suspected that, that's why i asked you to check in windows :)
<Ayabara> Zkyez, no, it still can't connect
<halfbloodprince> Ayabara: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1469486
<nikokos> ok... so... i install my wifi key and when i do ndiswrapper -l : driver and hardware ok... but my key don' find network with wlassistant. so i start wlassistant in command line and i ve an error, key can t scanning network... sorry for my english
<Ayabara> oliver, why?
<Ayabara> halfbloodprince, thanks
<sui> abattoir: its weird. i will try the dvds in a stand-alone dvd-player
<kutan_> Okay...
<abattoir> icheyne: rt. click on the file->open with-> other, and after selecting your app, 'check' the remember appl. association box...
<abattoir> sui: ok
<icheyne> abattoir: aha! thanks
<abattoir> nikokos: which chipset
<icheyne> abattoir: I knew it was obvious
<halfbloodprince> before any command, i have to type sudo, right?
<abattoir> nikokos: also did you do 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' ?
<Zkyez> halfbloodprince: only for root privileges
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: not *any* command
<nikokos> xg760A
<nikokos> yes abattoir
<abattoir> nikokos: that's your wireless chipset?
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<Zkyez> halfbloodprince: sudo gives you root privileges
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<nikokos> chipset xg760A
<abattoir> nikokos: do you see any indication that your adapter is on? any lights?
<nikokos> lights ok
<nikokos> but i ve an error when i start wlassistant in command line... key can t scanning network
<halfbloodprince> Ayabara: did that forum thread help?
<oliver> because it is not as simple as dragging and dropping music files on to the ipod
<oliver> i think it adds it to an xml file or a database that is on the ipod
<sui> abattoir: the dvds are okay. i tested some
<arejaytee> thanks abattoir
<halfbloodprince> if i want to edit a .conf file using kate, i can just drag it in the kate window?
<abattoir> sui: then could be your drive?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: sure
<Ayabara> halfbloodprince, I'm trying some of the steps out now
<sui> halfbloodprince: if you have kate started with root-privileges - yes
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: make sure you have permissions to write that file though
<halfbloodprince> how do i make sure i have permissions
<Ayabara> oliver, ok. I've had gtkpod working before, so maybe I'll try it later today
<halfbloodprince> sudo kate whatever.conf ?
<Ayabara> now I'm heading outside for fresh air. thanks for the input :-)
<sui> halfbloodprince: yes, thats a way
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<halfbloodprince> what are the other ways?
<sui> abattoir: i'll try to change the region-code. otherwise i have to flash the firmware o_O
<sui> halfbloodprince: just sudo kate and drop the config files from konqi
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<halfbloodprince> thanks :)
<halfbloodprince> one more n00b question: do i need root privileges to untar a tar.gz file
<Zkyez> no
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: no you dont, as long as you untar within your home dir.
<halfbloodprince> cool
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<halfbloodprince> yeah
<halfbloodprince> i need to untar this client that my isp uses to connect me to the internet
<halfbloodprince> they surprisingly have a linux version for this client
<Zkyez> what client?
<halfbloodprince> yay
<halfbloodprince> cyberoam client
<halfbloodprince> so, i need to like 'log in' using that to access my internet
<halfbloodprince> but i can set it to auto login so that i don't have to keep doing -u username everytime :p
<halfbloodprince> so far, kubuntu seems to be really easy to use
<halfbloodprince> brb
<_ShoGo_> Hi, my x server restarts when I launch "glxinfo", any idea?
<maltron> _ShoGo_
<tk> wow, ctrl+alt+bkspc is quick, never tried that before
<maltron> _ShoGo_: not really, but what gfx card are you using?
<_ShoGo_> radeon   9600xt
<maltron> _ShoGo_: are you using proprietary drivers?  They always caused me pain
<_ShoGo_> Yesterday, I removed xserver-xorg-air-core, or else, and this morning x server didn start so I reinstalled it and then x server started... but i have that problem and now I can't see if I have rendering
<_ShoGo_> maltron: i don't know, I can't launch glxinfo
<maltron> _ShoGo_: ah, good point. try  lsmod | grep radeon
<maltron> what does it say?
<_ShoGo_> well, if I launch glxinfo in a text tty, it says; Error, unable to open displayu (null)
<DjDarkmanMS> hy ,I moved to another city ,bought another PC ,kept the harddrive ,and I won`t have Internet connection for a while ,I`m currently in an internet cafe and I want to ask ,what should I download to be able to install an ubuntu k8 kernel and how can I make ubuntu reconfigure my network?
<_ShoGo_> shogo@shogo-k7:~$ lsmod |grep radeon
<_ShoGo_> radeon                119200  1
<_ShoGo_> drm                    78292  2 radeon
<maltron> _ShoGo_: okay, you're using the open source modules.  Now I could be wrong about this, but I _suspect_ that there is no support in the open source modules for hardware 3d rendering for the the 9600
<_ShoGo_> well, I have experimental drivers since I installed kubuntu, and I have always had rendering with them
<maltron> _ShoGo_: were they the propietary drivers though?
<_ShoGo_> nope, they were experimental driver5s
<DjDarkmanMS> can someone tell me what files should I download to be able to install a k8 kernel home?
<maltron> _ShoGo_: what do you mean by "experimental"?
<_ShoGo_> fglrx
<abattoir> DjDarkmanMS: you have a 64-bit kernel?
<maltron> _ShoGo_: yeah, that's propietary
<maltron> _ShoGo_: in other words, ATI wrote them themselves and they are not open source
<_ShoGo_> mmm
<_ShoGo_> "ati" and "fglrx" are propietary drivers thenn?
<maltron> _ShoGo_: they are horrible, but that's the only way to get 3d on most newer radeons
<Zkyez> yes
<Zkyez> so is nvidia
<DjDarkmanMS> abattoir yes
<DjDarkmanMS> I mean no
<DjDarkmanMS> I want to install one
<DjDarkmanMS> and I don`t have internet connection home cause I moved
<_ShoGo_> maltron: welll, but do u know what can i do to solve the error when launching glxinfo?
<maltron> _ShoGo_: fglrx is yes, ati - not sure what that is
<tk> what does BREAK install mean when you request a package to be installed?
<DjDarkmanMS> but I have a working kubuntu installation
<_ShoGo_> if I launch glxinfo in a text tty, it says; Error, unable to open displayu (null)
<abattoir> !info linux-amd64-k8
<ubotu> Package linux-amd64-k8 does not exist in any distro I know
<Tm_T> hi abattoir
<maltron> _ShoGo_: I suspect the reason you can't launch glxinfo is because opengl doesn't work for that card with that driver.  So you can't really get info on opengl stuff with it
<abattoir> DjDarkmanMS: search fo linux-amd64-k8 in adept
<abattoir> DjDarkmanMS: its a metapackage, it'd pull the latest kernel
<maltron> _ShoGo_: you would have to install the proprietary drivers again
<abattoir> Tm_T: Hi :)
<_ShoGo_> maltron ok, thanks for then info mate :)
<maltron> _ShoGo_: no worries - I hope I haven't led you up the garden path though!
<DjDarkmanMS> abattoir one problem ,I currently don`t have internet home
<Tm_T> abattoir: have you seen our art master, kwwii?
<maltron> _ShoGo_: I'm no expert, but that's my best guess.  It's a slow night so I thought I'd have a go!
<abattoir> Tm_T: i think yesterday...
<abattoir> Tm_T: he should come on to #kubuntu-devel in some time, i guess
<Tm_T> ok, thanks
<abattoir> DjDarkmanMS: ok... wait a sec
* Tm_T notices that gprs is a bit slow to ssh connections
<DjDarkmanMS> and is there a command to reconfigure the network likw dpkg-reconfigure or something else?
<abattoir> DjDarkmanMS: linux-image-<kernel version>-amd64-k8 ought to be it
<maltron> _ShoGo_: do man radeon and you'll find this line:
<maltron> _ShoGo_:
<maltron>        R300        Radeon 9700PRO/9700/9500PRO/9500/9600TX, FireGL  X1/Z1  (2D
<maltron>                    only)
<abattoir> DjDarkmanMS: you might need linux-restricted-modules-<kernel version>-amd64-k8 too
<DjDarkmanMS> abattoir how can I download it`s packagees to install them home?
<maltron> _ShoGo_: sorry, that was meant to tell you that it only does 2d for those cards
<abattoir> DjDarkmanMS: mmm, why do you need it?
<DjDarkmanMS> I`m at a netcafe wich is running windows :(
<DjDarkmanMS> and I need to take them home
<maltron>  _ShoGo_: which is why you have to get the fglrx drivers to get 3d, unfortunately :-(
<abattoir> DjDarkmanMS: ok, you can get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<abattoir> DjDarkmanMS: but why do you need it over amd64-generic?
<abattoir> DjDarkmanMS: there might be other dependencies too
<abattoir> DjDarkmanMS: so installing it may/may not work
<DjDarkmanMS> abattoir yes but how can I see the deps too?
<abattoir> DjDarkmanMS: packages.ubuntu.com has it listed
<DjDarkmanMS> is there a command to reconfigure the network?
<DjDarkmanMS> I have problems with that too
<DjDarkmanMS> we have a small home network and it doesn`t seem to work
<whizz> i can't boot into the gui
<Bocian> who's from poland?
<ubuntu> hi...
<Bocian> ahh,yeah :P
<Bocian> i search peaple from poland ;/
<ubuntu> I'm new bie on linux... a people to help me to configure xgl?
<whizz> maybe there is #kubuntu-pl ...
<Bocian> ehh, great thing :D
<ubuntu> xgl on kubuntu are possible?
<tk> can anyone explain the BREAK (install) notice in Adept when you request an install of some packages?
<lupine_85> tk: usually it conflicts with some other package, the removal of which will break yet other packages
<tk> ahh, any way to track that to see whats the culprit?
<Hobbsee> tk: show details button tends to be effective
<tk> I looked there, didnt see anything about conflicts
<whizz> i couldn't start any program in the gui: 'kdeinit couldn't launch <program>'
<oliver> i am trying to add a printer to cups but on http://localhost:631 it comes up with authentication but when i type in my usename or roots user name and passwd it does not come up
<arejaytee> is thier a startup equivalent in kubuntu?
<halfbloodprince> ??
<ziza> my hostname isn't set anymore when i login. does anybody else have this problem? i think the update i made yesterday caused this :(
<ziza>  /etc/hostname seems to be ok
<DocTomoe> is there a way to change PDF Metadata in kubuntu? I am using imagemagick to convert scanned PNGs to PDF, and it would be nice if I could edit Metadata to find my documents again later...
<Kr4t05> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Linux_Galore> DocTomoe: pdftk
<Kr4t05> What?!
<Kr4t05> VMWare costs money?!
<angasule> I have a samsung cell phone and recently got a USB cable to plug it into the pc, when I plug it in, "drivers/usb/serial/pl2303.c: Prolific PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver" is loaded, but I don't know what app to use to connect to it manage the address book, etc
<Kr4t05> angasule: bitpim
<angasule> Kr4t05: some versions do, yes
<angasule> Kr4t05: thanks :)
<Kr4t05> angasule: I don't think it's in the repos. I could be wrong, though.
<angasule> Kr4t05: vmplayer is free, and also the workstation version, I believe
<Zkyez__> workstation is NOT free
<Zkyez__> vmware player is free
<angasule> hmm, it's not :/ if I compile it in another kubuntu dapper system, can I copy it over to this one? (and then make install)
<Zkyez__> :)
<Zkyez__> same version?
<Zkyez__> same packages installed?
<angasule> the server, then?
<shadowhywind> morning all
<angasule> Zkyez__: yeap, I hope :)
<shadowhywind> i have this werid audio problem, my audio plays from the speakers even though my headphones are pluged in (laptop)
<angasule> I tried installing the friggin' USB cable on windows, but the instructions were highly compressed screenshots, or a chinese manual
<shadowhywind> any ideas?
<Linux_Galore> shadowhywind: I dont think your plugged into the headphone socket, I suspect it the suround output socket
<shadowhywind> its a laptop, i have 3 ports, 1 mix and 2 headphones and i pluged something into all 3 and still nothing (and yes all 3 at once too)
<shadowhywind> any other ideas linux_galore
<Linux_Galore> shadowhywind: sounds strange, usually theres a switch built into the headset socket that disables sound the to the speakers
<shadowhywind> thats what i thought too, hehe
<Kr4t05> angasule: I'm looking at the VMWare website, and they offer VMWare Server for free. But, it's version 1.01.
<Linux_Galore> the headset socket site just after the pre amp stage before the final amp to when you plug something in it just open circuits the final amp stage
<Kr4t05> 1.0.1
<Kr4t05> Oh, bah...
<Linux_Galore> shadowhywind: might be a dirty contact in the headphone socket
<Kr4t05> I'll just carve out a slice of my harddisk and dual boot for eternity. ><
<shadowhywind> works perfect in windows
<shadowhywind> but the other werid thing is i get no sound out of the headphones ether.
<Linux_Galore> shadowhywind: aaah so its driver side
<Linux_Galore> shadowhywind: check kmix
<angasule> Kr4t05: I don't really use vms, but what about qemu? is it usable?
<Linux_Galore> shadowhywind: theres a headphone section
<shadowhywind> (in windows at the moment) but kmix only shows master, pcm, and capture
<shadowhywind> *brb*
<shadowhywind> i am in windows at the moment, going to switch over
<Kr4t05> angasule: I'm not sure. I was only looking into VMWare because I want to use my new webcam.  I spent all last night compiling spca5xx, and I still didn't get it to work.
<Kr4t05> angasule: I spent $30 on the darn thing, and I'm too proud to return it. ><
<angasule> Kr4t05: oh, yeah, my webcam is resting forever inside a drawer, thanks to creative not supporting it
<Linux_Galore> hold on let me power up my crappy laptop
<Linux_Galore> the machine Im on has a sb audigy card with 101 options in kmix
<Kr4t05> angasule: Bah....
<angasule> Kr4t05: my feelings exactly
<charlie5> is there a way to get kubuntu packages built for pentium4 ... and would they make much difference ?
<Linux_Galore> charlie5: there already in the repo look the the 686 package of the 2.6.15 kernel
<Kr4t05> This really disheartens me to buy something only to find out about a long, tedious installation process, where the end result is variable. Or, even worse, to find out it isn't compatiable at all. And, I can't ask the people at Walmart, because, in Hick Valley, USA, I'm the only human who even uses Linux.
<Kr4t05> </rant>
<halfbloodprince> heh
<charlie5> Linux_Galore: is that just for the kernel ... how about all the other packages ?
<halfbloodprince> not funny, but yeah
<Linux_Galore> Kr4t05: google is your buddy, just punch in the make and model into www.google.com/linux
<ziza> i would pull my hair if i hadn't shaved them yesterday :(
<angasule> Kr4t05: I've been working on this friggin' usb cable for an hour, maybe two, and the monkeys here can't even advice me about windows
<Kr4t05> Linux_Galore: Nice search, but I already used that.
<halfbloodprince> i'm actually surprised to see what you guys are choosing to ditch your hardware rather than your OS.. for most people it's the other way around
<Linux_Galore> charlie5: theres no real advantage with many packages with compiling for 686, in fact in some cases the extra stuff slows it down
<Linux_Galore> Kr4t05: stick with a brand of go to a white box maker
<Linux_Galore> or*
<angasule> halfbloodprince: well, we ditch what works badly
<charlie5> Linux_Galore: thanks, that's what i was after ... just wondering if i can get a bit of a performace boost somehow :)
<angasule> halfbloodprince: windows will blue screen on every boot after about 2 days, on this pc, it just doesn't like it, I  got tired of reinstalling every two months, and my parents (it's their pc) like linux, it's shiny :)
<Linux_Galore> Kr4t05: if you buy a cheap assed heap of crap wallmart machine, yes many bits wont have drivers and even under windows there a bit crappy because the drivers were a one of release for some cheap 50c hardware
<halfbloodprince> angasule: :) cool.. good to know that people aren't scared to try linux
<halfbloodprince> and to actually use it as a primary OS
<Kr4t05> Linux_Galore: It's a Logitech QuickCam Express. It's supposed to work with Linux, according to the drastically out-date wiki pages.
<charlie5> btw, anyone here from .au using bband, who can recommend a provider ?
<Linux_Galore> Kr4t05: most logitech stuff do but there are a few models that are troublesome due to there chipset usage being one off
<charlie5> ... or de-recommend one :)
<Linux_Galore> charlie5: you do realise there are over 140 countries each with a pile of there own broadband providers
<charlie5> Linux_Galore: that's why i said from .au :)
<angasule> Linux_Galore: most countries don't have broadband, though, like here, they call 256kbps broadband heh
<Kr4t05> Linux_Galore: Exactly. The ProductID is 0x092f, which, from what I've seen on the SPCA5xx and other sites, it rather rare and troublesome. ><
<Linux_Galore> charlie5: Im on tpg, any adsl works fine the headache is the modem you choose not the service
* Kr4t05 sighs and gets ready to book into the Live CD and resize his partitions.
<Kr4t05> Later, folks.
<Linux_Galore> Kr4t05: yep sounds like a one off cheap as hell made to a price wallmart job
<halfbloodprince> is it necessary to set up a root user
<Linux_Galore> halfbloodprince: nope
<angasule> halfbloodprince: no
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<halfbloodprince> thanks
<angasule> halfbloodprince: use sudo or kdesu :)
<halfbloodprince> so if some script asks me for a root password, i can just enter my own password?
<Linux_Galore> halfbloodprince: yep same as windows
<halfbloodprince> awesome
<charlie5> Linux_Galore: ah, the modem will be a problem, i guess, if it's anyhing like dialup modems ... winmodems suck big time :)
<angasule> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Linux_Galore> halfbloodprince: just use your main user password
<halfbloodprince> windows is getting a bit dull for me
<angasule> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<halfbloodprince> cool
<halfbloodprince> thanks!
<phreakys> hi
<angasule> halfbloodprince: you might encounter some script that actually expects a root account, what you should do in that case, is use sudo to run the script
<phreakys> does anyone know if akamaru works on kubuntu?
<halfbloodprince> okay?
<halfbloodprince> let's say i'm installing automatix, and it asks me for a root password
<halfbloodprince> what should i do then
<angasule> halfbloodprince: write your own
<angasule> halfbloodprince: although I think automatix is un-recommended?
<charlie5> Linux_Galore: what modem do you use ?
<angasule> phreakys: what is akamaru? is it on the repos?
<tk> ugh, if XGL uses compiz 0.0.2-4ubuntu why does that not exist anywhere...
<phreakys> angasule, its a dock for xgl
<Linux_Galore> charlie5: I use a dsl router, less hassle that way because I only setup the router once and when I install windows/osx/linux I dont have to do a thing the routers is setup with dhcp so its all automated
<halfbloodprince> angasule: no, i've heard it's actually not that bad now, it used to be, but not now
<phreakys> like the osx dock, but looks cooler
<angasule> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<phreakys> http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.git/
<phreakys> ive got xgl/compiz allready running
<phreakys> just wonder if it works with kde/dapper
<Linux_Galore> charlie5: the one I have is a 4 port smc router but a netcom one is as just as good
<whizz-> can i clone an ext3 fs, write a new ext3 fs and then restore the clone ? (my main ext3, the one with the kubuntu install, has errors that fsck doesn't seem to be able to fix)
<angasule> I have no idea, phreakys, sorry
<phreakys> ok, np ;)
<angasule> hi again, Kr4t05
<Kr4t05> Due to my inane disire to annoy and aggravate those I know, I have to ask.
<angasule> whizz-: ouch, are you sure it's not a hardware issue? you would probably end up backing up broken data?
<Kr4t05> Would 4GB be enough for a thoroughly stipped-down install of WindowsXP?
<Linux_Galore> charlie5: dont buy acheap single line modem for $40 go buy a 4 port dsl router, they cost like $69 and you never have to setup Linux ever again
<angasule> Kr4t05: yeah
<angasule> Kr4t05: let me give you the size of my current xp install
<halfbloodprince> i so hate windows... especially now with all the WGA and SP2 crap
<charlie5> Linux_Galore: ah, ok :) ... sounds good, but a bit beyond my skills maybe, atm ... i barely know dialup/modems ... netcomm is a good brand in general for linux modems ?
<whizz-> other question then.. can i back up the list of packages currently installed ?
<angasule> Kr4t05: 2.4G currently in use, and that includes office and some other junk
<Kr4t05> angasule: good deal
<tk> Kr4t05: without SP1/SP2 a basic XP install comes out right around 1Gig
<charlie5> Linux_Galore: well, if they're that cheap, maybe i will give it a try, thanks
<Kr4t05> Aww, man.
<angasule> whizz-: yes, but I don't remember the command
<Kr4t05> Why can't QTParted resize ext3?
<Linux_Galore> charlie5: doesnt matter, if the modem has dhcp support on the lan side you dont care what brand it is, dhcp is a automated network thing that all lans use these days, just plug in your machine to the router, router sends a file to your machine thats tells it were everything is and thats it all automated
<Kr4t05> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 704 kB
<Linux_Galore> charlie5: every OS out there supports dhcp for a lan connection
<Linux_Galore> Linux_Galore: in the case of Ubuntu it connects to dhcp by default so you never set anything up
<Linux_Galore> oops
<angasule> Kr4t05: I just googled and found this, maybe it's useful, maybe it eats all your data: http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/resizing-ext3-partitions-with-parted
<Linux_Galore> charlie5: : in the case of Ubuntu it connects to dhcp by default so you never set anything up
<charlie5> Linux_Galore: :) ... sounds like the way to go then
<Kr4t05> angasule: you rock.
<halfbloodprince> does anyone know if the foxmarks extension for firefox works in kubuntu?
<angasule> Kr4t05: haha thanks :D
<Linux_Galore> charlie5: yeah getting a cheap modem and stuffing around with pppoe and the dns stuff is a pain, just get a cheap router with dhcp support and you never have to worry about connecting anything to the router again'
<charlie5> Linux_Galore: so i need to buy a adsl modem with dhcp support and also buy a 4 port dsl router ... the modem connects to the router and the router connects to my machine ... and kubu will detect it all via dhcp, which i don;t need to setup ... is that right ? ... :)
<Linux_Galore> charlie5: no you buy a all in one adsl router
<Linux_Galore> charlie5: they usually have 4 ports and one phone line jack
<charlie5> Linux_Galore: ok, the router is built into the modem, sorry :)
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: most firefox extensions work, but check in the extensions' page, it'd be stated there if it works in linux
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: thanks
<charlie5> Linux_Galore: or vice vera :)
<Linux_Galore> charlie5: you can plug up to 4 machine into it and you only setup the router once for you ISP and thats it, lets say I buy a new machine throw ubuntu on it, because the router supports dhcp I dont have to setup anything in Linux the installer automatically connects to the router
<charlie5> Linux_Galore: sounds brilliant ... i have an old machine with broken cd ... been trying to get an OS onto it via etherboot w/o much luck ... maybe i can isntall kubu onto it via dhcp :)
<Linux_Galore> charlie5: just buy a cdrom or walk down the street on a junk week and you will see a pile of old machines with cdroms in them
<shadowhywind> is there a log of what happens on startup?
<tk> crap
<tk> talk about a bad typo
<tk> I just deleted /usr/bin because I hit space instead of /file
<charlie5> Linux_Galore: well, the trouble is machine won't boot from cdrom, cannot access bios, and only has a kboard which all bootloaders do not recognise ... so it's kinda compicated :/
<tk> well I guess that makes me up for a reinstall tommorow morning
<halfbloodprince> When I burn the ISO, it's not automatically a live cd right? It's just a bootable install cd? I don't want it to be a live cd which gives me the option to install
<tk> halfbloodprince: if you downloaded the Live CD its a live CD, but it gives you boot options if you dont want to use the live portion of it
<KDEfanboy_> t
<tk> ugh, guess I'm gonna reobot to windows for tonight, dont feel like reinstalling my fresh install because I made a stupid mistake
<tk> unless there is an easy way to restore /usr/bin? :P
<oliver> how do you execute a jar file in the command line
<halfbloodprince> tk: I'm downloading kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: that's the 'livecd version'
<riri> hi : is it here for edgy too ?
<abattoir> riri: is what here for edgy?
<abattoir> the livecd?
<riri> kubuntu irc for edgy support
<halfbloodprince> abattoir: aahhhh.. but i can just select the option to boot from it, right? and not use the live cd portion, like tk said?
<riri> i am compiling kde4 on edgy and kdebase can't compile
<abattoir> riri: aah, #ubuntu+1 is the channel :)
<riri> ok thanks
<angasule> riri: aren't there packages for kde4 on edgy anyway?
<riri> yes
<shadowhywind> anybody know of the log with information from bootup?
<riri> but mine are better
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: the way it works is, you choose Start/Install Kubuntu->get into the livecd->Click on Install in the desktop
<halfbloodprince> okay..
<riri> with dapper I compiled all kde4
<halfbloodprince> is it a good idea to run the live cd? if the live cd doesn't detect my hardware, am i to assume that it definitely won't detect it on a full install?
<abattoir> halfbloodprince: well, in most cases, you can 'make' it work
<abattoir> even if the livecd doesnt detect/work with it out of the box
<angasule> halfbloodprince: if it works on the livecd, it should work just fine after install, and after the install, a lot of extra stuff can be made to work, too
<Linux_Galore> halfbloodprince: if you can open a browser and connect to the net the rest is just minor hacks
<halfbloodprince> okay, cool.. coz i intend to install it anyway, even if the live cd doesn't detect all my hardware :p
<halfbloodprince> i hope you fine people will be able to help me out in case that happens, but i have full faith in kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> halfbloodprince: dont try installing 6.10 though stick to dapper
<Linux_Galore> ie 6.06
<halfbloodprince> Linux_Galore: I'm getting 6.06.1
<Linux_Galore> I tried 6.10 on my laptop and it hangs, 6.06 works fine
<Linux_Galore> 6.10 works on my workstation but half the apps freez up
<halfbloodprince> ah..
<Kr4t05> angasule: what was that link you pasted me before?
<Kr4t05> Nevermind.
<officer> where can i find mp3
<officer> downloader for kubuntu
<angasule> Kr4t05: umh, don't remember, I'm on another pc, I closed that session
<officer> help
<officer> kan use dual screen
<fhmartensson> hi, can anyone help me with the setup of wine pls
<officer> hello
<officer> wine
<officer> package
<troy> hola folks
<officer> kpeckage will help you
<fhmartensson> thanks
<troy> was wondering if Edgy is going to have a wider support for 32bit libs under amd64?
<officer> somebody that can help me for my dual screen
<officer> plz
<fhmartensson> how
<phreakys> hm
<fhmartensson> new to linux
<fhmartensson> used windows before
<officer> have a ati radeon 9550 it works on windows xp but not on kubuntu
<angasule> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fhmartensson> need help to install winehq
<officer> thanks
<fhmartensson> can some one help
<Martijn81> !LSB > Martijn81
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LSB - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> fhmartensson: there is a wine package in adept
<officer> i have istall fglrx
<fhmartensson> how do i find this, new to linux
<cwojack> I am having trouble with adapt.  It won't show (Not installed ) applications  I ran "sudo aptitude update" no update The computer is on the net as it is this unit>
<abattoir> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<abattoir> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<Zkyez__> cwojack: try apt-get update;apt-get upgrade
<officer> i have istall fglrx
<lm> hey there. can anybody tell me how to add the button to minimize all windows to kicker in kde... just as it is in gnome?
<abattoir> fhmartensson: ^^^^ follow that guide, and install that package... you'd need to enable the universe repository
<luisgp82> Hi
<abattoir> lm: you mean 'Show Desktop'?
<lm> abattoir:  exactly
<fhmartensson> how do i enable the universe repository
<abattoir> lm: rt. click on the panel -> Add applet->Show Desktop
<abattoir> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<abattoir> fhmartensson: ^^^^
<luisgp82> i installed kubuntu, but i cant install Synaptic. Why?
<Martijn81> lm: unlock the panel by right click-> and then see abattoir's reply
<lm> abattoir:  ahh thanks :)
<phreakys> anyone knows why kiba wont drop and drag?
<abattoir> luisgp82: do you want synaptic instead of adept?
<cwojack> No luck it says reading package lists but nothing happens.  No long updat is run.
<abattoir> luisgp82: kubuntu has a program called adept, which is used to add/remove programs
<abattoir> luisgp82: Kmenu->System->Adept
<shadowhywind> i have one more question for the lady, my kubuntu will randomly freeze before the login screen displaying a black screen, i think it is freezeing at the saving vesa file any ideas?
<luisgp82> synaptic is in grey color
<fhmartensson> which panel do i right click
<fhmartensson> is there any one who has got a step by step idiot proof manual
<fhmartensson> sorry for all these thousands of questions
<abattoir> fhmartensson: the rt. click thing wasnt for you
<fhmartensson> ok
<fhmartensson> abbatoir, you seems to be able to help me
<abattoir> fhmartensson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> fhmartensson: i dont know anything simpler than that...,
<lm> anybody know how to change the default file manager from konqueror to krusader?
<romeo_> hello does anyone know when firefox 15.06 will be coming out for debian?
<lm> ehh
<lm> 15.....
<halfbloodprince> can i just copy my existing ttf fonts from windows to the fonts directory in kubuntu, instead of installing the msttfcore package
<frojnd> hello guys
<frojnd> I have one prob
<frojnd> beside many more ;)
<romeo_>  hello does anyone know when firefox 15.06 will be coming out for debian?
<frojnd> I formated SATA disk into ext3
<angasule> romeo_: you might want to ask in debian? :)
<romeo_> ok sorry in kubuntu
<frojnd> I am asking how can I make that disk work...
<frojnd> (partition)
<angasule> frojnd: you want to read it from windows?
<frojnd> no
<frojnd> just from linux
<frojnd> it was NTFS and I formated it
<frojnd> in to ext3
<frojnd> and now I must set the permissions and mount it
<frojnd> I don't know exactly how to do this so
<romeo_> hello does anyone know when firefox 15.06 will be coming out for kubuntu?
<angasule> frojnd: go to System Settings-> System Administration -> Disk & Files
<frojnd> k
<halfbloodprince> angasule: got a minute?
<angasule> romeo_: stop asking again and again
<angasule> halfbloodprince: just ask, if I can't answer, somebody else will :)
<romeo_> sorry so no one has the answer?
<lm> ask in debian
<halfbloodprince> angasule: can i just copy my existing ttf fonts from windows to the fonts directory in kubuntu, instead of installing the msttfcore package
<halfbloodprince> msttcore*
<angasule> halfbloodprince: hmm, yeah, you can copy ttf files, but I don't know if there is any side effects or anything
<halfbloodprince> side effects?
<frojnd> ok angasule I went to disk & files, and I tryed to enable disk, but it says that I must mount it first...
<frojnd> how can I mount it
<halfbloodprince> in the ubuntu manual, it says that to install fonts, i can install them manually by copying them into the usr/shared/fonts directory
<angasule> halfbloodprince: I don't know how fonts work these days, with unicode and all that :) but it should work fine, I guess
<halfbloodprince> does adept do something special with the msttcorefonts package apart from downloading/copying fonts into the respective directories?
<halfbloodprince> okay, cool
<angasule> frojnd: in konqueror, go to media:/
<cwojack> Adapt and ap-get don't seem to know ware to get its info.  How do i fix this?
<frojnd> k
<Ayabara> what do I need to put in my /etc/fstab for my ipod to be mounted under /media/ipod?
<angasule> frojnd: do you see the disk you want to use there?
<frojnd> yes
<frojnd> sdb1
<abattoir> cwojack: huh? what do you mean?
<frojnd> It's there
<abattoir> Ayabara: have you already added an entry for it to be mounted as something else?
<Ayabara> abattoir, no. it comes up as /media/sdd2 all by itself
<dhq> i am having problems i cant start kdm
<dhq> it says diplay problems
<frojnd> angasule It's there, but when I clik on it, it says that I can't access it..
<angasule> frojnd: you need root access to mount it, yes, that's fine
<abattoir> Ayabara: are you sure you'd need it to be mounted on every boot?
<halfbloodprince> ok guys..brb
<frojnd> angasule frojnd: you need root access to mount it, yes, that's fine  root@kubuntu:/dev# mount /dev/sdb1 /home/q/sdb1
<frojnd> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<frojnd> :S
<abattoir> !fstab > Ayabara
<Ayabara> abattoir, hmm. good point. it's mounted as /dev/sdd2 I meant. I have a problem connecting to it in amarok
<abattoir> Ayabara: that should have the info you'd need
<angasule> frojnd: mount -t ext3 (and then the rest), but go back to Disk & files, and enter administrator mode, you could make it mount on boot from now on, if you want
<abattoir> Ayabara: amarok? why dont you specify that device in amarok?
<abattoir>  /dev/sdd2?
<frojnd> root@kubuntu:/dev# mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /home/q/
<frojnd> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<frojnd> I don't get it
<frojnd> when I go to disk & files it's there
<Zkyez__> it seems i have a problem with akregator. i cannot increase the font size
<Ayabara> abattoir, I asked the wrong Q.. the problem seems to be another one. amarok detects the ipod on /dev/sdd2, but when I press connect it says "no mounted iPod found"
<frojnd> and it says that it's ext3
<abattoir> Ayabara: from what i can see( i dont have an ipod, btw), amarok lets you choose the device...(/dev/sdd2)
<angasule> frojnd: can you enable it?
<frojnd> no..
<frojnd> It says that I must mount it
<frojnd> :)
<angasule> frojnd: are you in administrator mode?
<frojnd> yes
<Ayabara> abattoir, that's right. I'll try the amarok forum for more help :-)
<abattoir> or #amarok
<abattoir> Ayabara: or i'll see if the wiki has some info
<angasule> frojnd: select the partition and click on 'modify'
<Ayabara> abattoir, that's what I meant, actually. I'm thinking one thing and writing another today...
<frojnd> angasule: ok
<giwen> fix my charst
<giwen> :/
<dhq> what does this mean "Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd                                                              /Gnome.pm line 54, <> line 1."
<giwen> /charset iso-5589-1?
<abattoir> dhq: where do you get that?
<[Deathmaster] > anyone of you using kvirc 3.2.4 from a deb package ?
<abattoir> dhq: synaptic?
<dhq> abattoir: well in konsole
<dhq> abattoir: i have somany broken packages
<abattoir> dhq: doh... after doing what?
<fhmartensson> abbatoir, tried to download the wine after i followed the instructions you send me(thanks by the way) but still no sign of this
<dhq> abattoir: when ever i download any repos
<abattoir> fhmartensson: if you followed those porperly, you'd see wine in the packages list
<abattoir> fhmartensson: did you click on fetch updates after adding the entry?
<frojnd> angasule: still there
<abattoir> dhq: do 'sudo apt-get update'
<fhmartensson> i did
<fhmartensson> ok so you mean the the wine should be on its own
<abattoir> fhmartensson: and did you enable universe for 'dapper'(the distribution) rather than 'dapper-backports' ?
<angasule> frojnd: yes
<abattoir> fhmartensson: no, once you finished that process, type wine in the search bar, you should see it
<dhq> abattoir: i have been getting display errors
<fhmartensson> i think so, will check again
<tyler_d> my Gdebi package installer will not open??
<cwojack> I am still having a problem with installing packages with adapt.  It isn't getting the updates.  Help
<frojnd> when I click on modify settings are: mount point: /media/sdb1 ; enable at start up ; writable ; mount permission: one user at the time
<frojnd> may enable disable
<ziza> ha! something ate my hostname binary! it's an empty document.
<ziza> but it has the same date as the binary of an older installation
<Ayabara> I need some help mounting my ipod. I have an ipod icon on my desktop, but when I right click and press 'mount' I get an error symbol, without any explanation
<ziza> i was looking for a reason why my hostname is set to (none). i think i found out now :)
<Pensacola> my KDE is in english and I want it in dutch, what do I need to do?
<angasule> frojnd: well, you want it to enable at start up (enable = mount, by the way)
<fhmartensson> abbatoir, i followed the instructions just as it said  on the link you send me
<tyler_d> how do you add/fix a repository when you get an error about no pubkey available?
<angasule> frojnd: the other options depend on what you want to do with them, etc
<phreakys> wohoo, kiba dock works :D
<Ayabara> abattoir, I asked in #amarok, and they told me I had to mount the ipod. that didn't work, so now I'm back :-)
<fhmartensson> abbatoir, do i need to restart the computer for this to take effect
<Kr4t05> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<angasule> frojnd: 'writable' set to on is probably a good idea :) and 'only root may enable/disable' is just fine, if you'll keep it always mounted
<frojnd> wow
<frojnd> another porb
<frojnd> when I enable settings
<abattoir> Ayabara: i thought you had it mounted in /media/sdd2 ?
<frojnd> mount /dev/sdb1 does not exists
<abattoir> fhmartensson: nope, you dont, this is not windows
<abattoir> fhmartensson: well, if you followed the instructions carefully, it should work... could you just go over it once again quickly?
<fhmartensson> ok, thanks for all the help by the way
<Ayabara> abattoir, my bad. it is in /dev/sdd2, and I have to mount it
<angasule> frojnd: I don't know what's going on, really, I'm not much good at working from a distance :)
<Ayabara> in /media/ipod or something like that
<abattoir> Ayabara: ok,  you'd need to create a /media/ipod
<abattoir> Ayabara: 'sudo mkdir /media/ipod'
<Ayabara> abattoir, that dir seems to be there already
<abattoir> Ayabara: then, adding an fstab entry might also be useful...
<Pensacola> I can only add US english in languages, not dutch what do I need to do?
<abattoir> Ayabara: btw, Kubuntu doesnt do it automatically for you? the mounting?
<abattoir> Pensacola: languages... where?
<Ayabara> abattoir, when I hover over the icon on the desktop, it says 'unmounted removable medium'
<Pensacola> system settings - regional and accesability
<abattoir> !info language-pack-kde-nl
<ubotu> language-pack-kde-nl: KDE translation updates for language Dutch. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.06+20060725 (dapper), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<abattoir> Pensacola: ^^^^
<Pensacola> ok thx
<Pensacola> sorry for the noobish questions :s
<abattoir> Ayabara: when you click it... it doesnt get mounted?
<Ayabara> Pensacola, don't apologize, cause then I have to too ;-)
<Pensacola> :)
<Ayabara> abattoir, no. I get an error. a box with the red circle and white cross, and a button for ok. no error message at all
<abattoir> no error messages? that's weird
<Ayabara> abattoir, do I need to set some permissions on /dev/sdd2 to be able to do it?
<abattoir> Ayabara: try 'sudo mount /dev/sdd2 /media/ipod'
<phreakys> is there a way to use ctrl-alt-del for getting runtime processes?
<oslo> phreakys> ctrl-ESC i tink
<Ayabara> abattoir, 1. there was an old symlink in the way "mount: mount point /media/ipod is a symbolic link to nowhere". when I removed that, did 'sudo mkdir ipod' and tried to mount without sudo, I got the same empty error message. when I mounted with sudo it worked :-)
<fhmartensson> abbatoir, have followed the link as it says but no wine installed
<Ayabara> abattoir, the question now is if I will be able to write to it :-)
<abattoir> Ayabara: nice ;)
<abattoir> Ayabara: now go back to #amarok :P
<Ayabara> abattoir, already did. now it says (mounted at /media/ipod) :-)
<abattoir> fhmartensson: did you search for wine in the searchbox in adept?
<abattoir> Ayabara: so it works w/ amarok too?
<tyler_d> anyone help me with the Gdebi package installer not opening??
<Ayabara> abattoir, almost, since I mounted with sudo, my user can't write to the iPod.
<Ayabara> abattoir,  failed to create lockfile on iPod mounted at /media/ipod: Permission denied
<abattoir> Ayabara: hmm, you'd probably need to change permissions...
<Ayabara> abattoir, so I can mount it without sudo, or so I can write to it when it is mounted with sudo?
<abattoir> Ayabara: i generally, open konqueror as root, rt. click on that partition, and change permissions.. but most if not all people would contest that... :P
<gan|y|med> hi
<abattoir> Ayabara: i dont know if it'll screw up your ipod fs... let me find out wait
<Ayabara> abattoir, ok, really appreciate the help :-)
<phreakys> tnx oslo. it works :-)
<fhmartensson> abbatoir, i did but no matches
<oslo> phreakys> you re welcome
<omar> Hi guys How are you dong
<omar> dong
<omar> i am a beginner user in kubuntu
<omar> but let me tell you , it is really good, better than Win.......s
<halfbloodprince> what's better than win...s
<abattoir> Ayabara: i guess the way is to add an entry in /etc/fstab and include the 'user' option, so that it can be mounted by regular users
<omar> However there are some things I really wanna do , but I still didn0t get
<omar> better than windows
<phreakys> right now in kde, when i press del in konqueror, it deletes content without warning
<phreakys> could this be changed?
<Ayabara> abattoir, what happens if I don't have the iPod connected at startup?
<abattoir> phreakys: i thought it gives a warning...
<omar> for example, I really would like to change icons in each desktop
<abattoir> Ayabara: if you have the 'noauto' option, it isnt mounted at startup
<phreakys> no, it deletes without warning :/
<abattoir> phreakys: plain delete or shift+delete?
<Ayabara> abattoir, of course... thanks
<Electrolyte> Deleting files gives me a warning.
<phreakys> just delete
<phreakys> it moves everything to the trashcan, but i would like to have some kind of warning
<halfbloodprince> why has the room gone silent all of a sudden?
<cwojack> I am still having a problem with adapt.  It isn't getting updates.  any ideas?
<abattoir> Ayabara: '/dev/sdd2 /media/ipod vfat sync,user,noauto 0 0' looks good to me...
<Philip5> anyone in here who have built their own recent 64bit kernel and made it a deb package?
<abattoir> cwojack: try 'sudo apt-get update' does that work?
<Ayabara> abattoir, "/dev/sdc2 /media/iPod vfat nosuid,noauto,nodev,rw,umask=077,gid=1000,uid=1000,user,defaults,noatime,iocharset=utf8 0 0" seemed to work, though I have no idea what it does... anything dangerous in this line?
<cwojack> No  It dosen't seem to know ware to go.  it dosn't download anything.
<abattoir> Ayabara: where did you pick that from ? :P
<abattoir> Ayabara: seems good though... but is your's /dev/sdc2 ?
<Ayabara> abattoir, http://www.ubuntux.org/node/147
<Ayabara> changed it to sdd2
<abattoir> cwojack: what do you mean? could you pastebin the output?
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> Ayabara: as long as it works, its all good :)
<Ayabara> abattoir, indeed. thanks a lot for _all_ of your help
<abattoir> you're welcome :)
<halfbloodprince> Ayabara: can u copy stuff to your ipod now?
<cwojack> it says "reading package list ... Done"
<fhmartensson> abbatoir, did you find any solution to my problem with wine
<dvaquer> hello
<dvaquer> to all
<fhmartensson> hello
<cwojack> This is instead of downloading all the repository data.
<dvaquer> \join
<abattoir> fhmartensson: what problem did you have... I asked you if you searched in adept for it
<ketsugi> What's the difference between PyQt and PyKDE?
<fhmartensson> i did and i replied back to you
<fhmartensson> no luck im afraid
<abattoir> ketsugi: there are certain qt classes which are optimised a bit more for KDE applications...
<fhmartensson> it seems that it is not installed of some reason
<abattoir> ketsugi: pykde provides bindings for those
<Ayabara> halfbloodprince, yep, it works like a charm
<abattoir> fhmartensson: it will not be installed by default, but is it 'listed' ?
<ketsugi> so if I wanted to write a KDE app, I'd choose PyKDE, but if I wanted to write an environment-agnostic Qt-based app, I'd choose PyQt?
<abattoir> ketsugi: if you need to take adv. of those 'special' kde classes, pykde, else pyqt.. :)
<fhmartensson> so if i search for wine in adept and it cant find it then what?
<abattoir> ketsugi: however you'd need to see if it's supported in other 'environments'... depending on what you mean by that
<ketsugi> like, I can run Qt-based apps under Gnome, or Windows, etc
<abattoir> fhmartensson: then 1) you either havent added universe 2) or you have enabled it in the wrong place 3) or you havent fetched updates
<abattoir> ketsugi: running under gnome should work fine if you have the necessary pyqt 'libs' installed... i dont thin there is a pyqt for windows... so not sure about that
<ketsugi> There has to be, because I've got an sqlite browser app that's qt-based and which runs under Windows XP
<abattoir> ketsugi: btw, pykde apps will work fine in gnome too
<abattoir> just like normal kde apps do
<ketsugi> hmm ok
<ketsugi> I'll just dabble with pykde and see how it goes then
<ketsugi> thanks
<abattoir> ketsugi: aah, that's Qt, not PyQt :)
<ketsugi> ...oh yeah
<ketsugi> <-- stupid
<abattoir> ketsugi: Qt is C++, but PyQt provides bindings so that a python developer can make use of it
<cwojack> No luck yet. any ideas?
<abattoir> cwojack: iirc, i asked you to pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update'
<cwojack> I am soyyr . How do i do that?
<abattoir> cwojack: ok, run that command in a terminal... copy all the stuff that comes out... and put it in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ... click submit... it'd give you a link give that back here
<Hetauma> hi does any1 know if I can install kubuntu on a core duo proccessor yet ?
<matus> Hetauma: yes, you can
<fhmartensson> abbatoir, there were only 1 place that i could enable it on, all the othe places it did not allow me
<Snake> Does apt-get log what it installs?
<fhmartensson> abbatoir, i got this cd from a magazine, and it said full version of kubuntu 6.06
<cwojack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23072
<phreakys> anyone knows how to set double click for konqueror?
<Martijn81> phreakys: kpersonalizer probably
<daniloc> what you mean for double click?
<daniloc> to, open it with double click or something else ?
<phreakys> ah, got it
<phreakys> tnx
<Snake> Does apt-get log what it installs?
<longbean> where's Autostart live in kde 3.5.4? I'm reading a guide saying that there should be something in System Settings->KDE Components, but i got nothing
<abattoir> fhmartensson: hmm, what do i say... following those instructions *must* work... i cant think of any exceptions other than what i've already told you
<abattoir> fhmartensson: nope, there is no Home basic, Basic Home, Home professional etc. w/ Kubuntu... there is only *one* version :P
<fhmartensson> ok thanks
<abattoir> longbean: you mean the Autostart folder?
<longbean> abattoir: sort of. http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/1000081 says something about being able to get an app to start on startup via System Settings
<longbean> i could probably do it manually i guess, soon as i figure out how...
<pierre__> hi
<pierre__> I have a question
<pierre__> why do i not delete a folder with bash command 'rm' ?
<pierre__> nobody ?
<p0w4h> pierre: you could try rm -fr (force)
<fhmartensson> abbatoir, do i change it in the canonical commercial repositeries as well
<pierre__> ok thanks
<longbean> pierre: by default rm doesn't work on folders
<longbean> pierre: 'rmdir' will delete an empty directory (or folder if you prefer calling them that)
<pierre__> well
<pierre__> with -fr i can
<pierre__> thanks
<pierre__> folder is not the same of directory ?
<longbean> different names for the same thing
<pierre__> (sorry but i'm french, but in kubuntu-fr, nobody is)
<pierre__> ok
<ernst_> ey
<abattoir> fhmartensson: nope, only in http://??.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper
<abattoir> longbean: i cant seem to find it either... guess the article meant ~/.kde/Autostart
<fhmartensson> thts what i did then
<abattoir> longbean: you can create a file, put the command in, and it'll get executed
<longbean> abattoir: i guess so. i figured it out.
<abattoir> fhmartensson: ok, do 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<abattoir> fhmartensson: copy and pastebin that file
<longbean> now to test
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ernst_> I have a question
<ernst_> I want to uninstall koffice 1.6 alpha, but I can't find the directory
<ernst_> does anyone know the default directory of koffice 1.6alpha1??
<abattoir> ernst_: how did you install it?
<ernst_> manually so with ./configure --> make --> make install
<abattoir> ernst_: then go into that folder, 'sudo make uninstall'
<rudiz> my screensaver is inactive? how to fix it?
<ernst_> which folder??
<fildo> where u ./configured it
<pierre__> in /usr/share/applications/kde ?
<brandon_> why does msn not connect?
<arudio> @ ernst_ where your source code is
<fildo> brandon_: client ur using
<brandon_> it says Unable to lookup messenger.hotmail.com
<brandon_> Kopete
* Hawkwind Peeks in and looks around
<abattoir> brandon_: try manually pinging messenger.hotmail.com
<fildo> yerp
<abattoir> 'morning Hawkwind :)
<fildo> find out if network issue first
<brandon_> and how do i do that?
<fildo> in bash
<abattoir> brandon_: 'ping messenger.hotmail.com'
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Morning.  How's things today
<pierre__> ernst : locate koffice
<pierre__> if you don't find
<abattoir> Hawkwind: a bit slow initially... but picking up ;)
<brandon_> what do i mean by ping?
<ernst_> yeah someone else said me to do this... but it gave a whole list of results
<arudio> ernst_: if you didnt configure sth. else, your koffice is in /usr/local ususally...
<abattoir> ernst_: do what?
<brandon_> I'm just learning how to do networking, I'm a little slow
<rudiz> ihe screensaver does not work? how to fix this bug?
<abattoir> rudiz: your KDE version is?
<ernst_> usr/local and than what...
<rudiz> the latest one
<longbean> ok that was weird. compiz loaded on startup, but i got no window directions. running compiz-start from the terminal fixed it
<arudio> i think /usr/local/koffice or sth. similar?
<longbean> think i need some direction on actual compiz use and configuration here. anyone willing to point me in the right direction?
<rudiz> abattoir kde 345
<ernst_> there is no such folder
<rudiz> abattoir, 3.5.4
<ernst_> I guess I deleted the folder with the source code
<abattoir> rudiz: could you make sure you are fully up to date?
<abattoir> rudiz: if you have dapper updates enabled...
<rudiz> yep
<ernst_> is there anyother way to uninstall software without the source code folder
<arudio> sorry - usually source programs install themselves under /usr/local if you dont tell them to install anywhere else...
<rudiz> i install xscreensaver also
<abattoir> rudiz: ok, what is the problem exactly... it doesnt launch at all?
<brandon_> umm... could it be server problems if it says could not find server at messanger.hotmail.com?
<Hawkwind> brandon_: It's messenger not messanger
<rudiz> if i am way from pc...no screensaver  action
<brandon_> >.<
<brandon_> i dunno how to spell
<Hawkwind> brandon_: We noticed :P  Just kidding
<brandon_> lol
<ernst_> ok there are 9 folders in /usr/local/
<brandon_> I remember you....
<brandon_> I'm the retad that couldn't figure out samba, but eventually did
<rudiz> abattoir if iam away frompc noc screensaver action
<ernst_> bin etc games include man lib sbin share and svr
<brandon_> retard*
<fildo> ah ur just a newbie
<ernst_> whichone is the one with koffice
<arudio> ernst_: seems as if koffice installs anywhere else ;-))
<fildo> we all go thru it
<fildo> brandon_: onpen konsole > type ping <url>
<brandon_> can't find the server at messenger.hotmail.com.
<arudio> ernst_: did you try locate koffice?
<brandon_> ok
<Hawkwind> brandon_: It seems to be down as I get 100% packet loss
<ernst_> ok I'll try locate koffice
<brandon_> poop
<ernst_> there are three posibilities
<rudiz> abattoir, its on Automaticaly start screensaver
<ernst_> either /usr/share/apps/koffice or /usr/lib/ or /var/lib/dpkg/
<brandon_> yea, I pinged it and no response
<ernst_> these directories are most common if i type locate koffice
<fhmartensson> abatoir, thanks but how do i do this and were
<brandon_> ok well then
<arudio> ernst_: please try which koffice to see where the koffice binary is
<brandon_> about java, I tried to install it, but it still says that I don't have the plugin installed
<Slayer4blind> aka brandon_
<fhmartensson> abatoir, can you please bare in mind that i am a very new user to linux
<ernst_> you mean typing "which koffice" in the konsole
<ernst_> that doesn't do anything
<longbean> hm. can't download compiz-kde. says it depends on package compiz 0.0.2-4, but compiz is at 0.0.13.48
<arudio> ernst_: yes, type in which koffice in the konsole...
<ernst_> I just get the cursor (or whatever it is) on the next line
<ernst_> it doesn't say anything
<Slayer4blind> How do I install java for Firefox?
<arudio> then either koffice is not in your PATH or it isnt installed at all :o))
<Slayer4blind> I need the JRE plugin
<arudio> which and whereis look for binaries in your PATH-dirs...
<ernst_> well, it is installed so how can i change the path
<Slayer4blind> I guess no help
<fhmartensson> hi is there anyone else that can help me with my problem on how to install the winehq so i can use the windows application, especially the wireless as though it is only compatible with windows
<arudio> if you know where koffice is installed you can expand your PATH by adding directories to your existing path ...e.g. in /etc/profile or in your own ~/.profile....
<cwojack> have you looked at the ap-get data?
<arudio> ernst_: PATH=$PATH:/new/directory1:/new/directory2
<arudio> ernst_: export $PATH
<fhmartensson> have managed the reposuitories
<theine> ernst_: did you install koffice via apt-get/synaptic/adept?
<ernst_> so if i do "cd /" and then which koffice it must find the binary because it's the broadest path???
<theine> ernst_: you won't need "cd /"
<halfbloodprince> check this out: http://www.wired.com/news/wireservice/0,71756-0.html?tw=rss.index
<ernst_> no i installed koffice 1.6 manually
<arudio> ernst_: if you type "echo $PATH" the dirs in your PATH-variable will be shown...
<theine> where did you install it on your system?
<arudio> ernst_: chdir to / wont help you here
<ernst_> I don't know if it's of any use but this is the result of echo $PATH
<ernst_> this /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<arudio> theine: it looks as if ernst_ installed it by ./configuring it to defaults.
<theine> damn
<arudio> but there is no koffice-dir under /usr/local
<fhmartensson> halfbloodprince, can you help me out with my problem of not able to run windows applications
<theine> is there anything under /usr/local?
<arudio> ...known to me as "mother" of all self-compiled programs
<arudio> ernst_: sorry, must leave now - good luck searching :-))
<halfbloodprince> which apps do you want to run?
<ernst_> thanks for your help
<fhmartensson> the wireless
<theine> ernst_: i'd do "sudo updatedb && locate kword"
<jamesarthur> how do you install "wine"?
<fhmartensson> and winehq
<me> Anyone know if Kubuntu comes with some sort of password security utility to protect a specific folder in the admin profile?  Like, if I forget to lock my profile, is there a way to set a desktop folder to promt for a password everytime it's opened?
<halfbloodprince> i don't know much abut wine man
<ernst_> ok, i did sudo updatedb && locate kword
<halfbloodprince> br
<halfbloodprince> brb
<theine> ernst_: any result?
<ernst_> not yet
<theine> hmm
<ernst_> lol he's kinda slow
<fhmartensson> any idea then of how i can be able to use the wireless for linux even though it is for windows
<theine> oh,
<jujimufu> I need help, because I am stuck with some dependancy problems. I tried to instsall compiz, but something went wrong, and now I want to get rid of it, but I can't.  This is the error I get:
<jujimufu> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
<jujimufu> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
<jujimufu> oops, sorry, wrong copy
<jujimufu> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jujimufu>   compiz-aiglx-gnome: Depends: compiz-aiglx (= 0.0.13-0gandalfn~dapper1) but it is not installable
<jujimufu>   gset-compiz: Depends: compiz but it is not going to be installed or
<jujimufu>                         compiz-vanilla but it is not going to be installed or
<jujimufu>                         compiz-aiglx (>= 0.0.8) but it is not installable
<theine> right, that's updatedb that's taking so long
<fhmartensson> as it is now i cant install the drivers
<longbean> fhmartensson: i think you need a thing called ndiswrapper
<theine> ernst_: that's normal
<theine> ernst_: but locate itself is very fast
<Hawkwind> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ernst_> wow what a list of results
<Hawkwind> jujimufu: ^^^^^^^^^
<theine> ernst_: ok, then do "locate kword | grep bin"
<jujimufu> Hawkwind: sorry :\ didn't think it would take that much space
<fhmartensson> thanks but how do i get hold of this from and how do i install it
<Hawkwind> jujimufu: For XGL/Compiz stuff, have you tried asking in #Ubuntu-XGL as those guys there know their stuff
<Hawkwind> jujimufu: No worries, was just for future references :)
<jujimufu> Hawkwind: yeah, but the problem isn't with compiz, it's with the package
<ernst_> it says usr/bin/kword
<jujimufu> Hawkwind: as in, I can't download any more packages because of this problem
<wessel> Hello, I have a problem, I dont know how I did it, but my toolbar in Konqueror is gone(the one containing the "File", "Edit", "Help" etc menus, how can I get this back?:S
<longbean> fhmartensson: try the ubuntuforums i guess. don't know much about wireless routers, the name "ndiswrapper" is all i can give you
<theine> ok, then just type "/usr/bin/kword" and hit enter
<fhmartensson> thanks longbean i will try there, if you can come up with anything else pls let me know
<ernst_> it starts kword if i do that
<Hawkwind> jujimufu: I had that problem too at one time as I had compiz/xgl sources in my list even though I didn't use the stuff.  I don't remember the fix unfortunately :(
<ernst_> sorry theine have to go
<ernst_> thanks for your help anyway
<wessel> Hello, I have a problem, I dont know how I did it, but my toolbar in Konqueror is gone(the one containing the "File", "Edit", "Help" etc menus, how can I get this back?:S
<longbean> compiz is nice, but all the wobbling is making me queasy. how do i stop it?
<koke> it seems I can't install latest edgy snapshot in powerpc
<longbean> wessel: try ctrl-M
<koke> installer fails to guess the newworld partition
<wessel> thanks, it has returned :D
<alex_> has anyone tried dual booting dapper with vista rc1?
<longbean> wessel: now don't press it again :P
<wessel> yeah sorry :(
<longbean> wessel: unless you want to of course :)
<wessel> lol, i think ill keep it this way
<wessel> i always forget those shortkeys anyway :S
<stealg> hi guys i have a problem i was install ati drivers and the 3d acel its good but have less video memory of my hardware  i have a mobility radeon x1300 with 256 in video but in dapper give me 64 mb
<begleysm> hi guys... what is the command to list your connected devices and show the bus identifiers?
<jujimufu> lspci
<begleysm> thanks
<rouge8> attempting to add a printer in either kcontrol or systemsettings locks up >.>
<xenalise> gah... anyone else here use kvirc?
<xenalise> I got some scripts from the kvirc site, but theres no "addon manager" in kubuntu's kvirc :|
<jess> how di i get up stairs
<gustavo> hi i just instaled kubuntu and im having some problems. i dont know hwy but i cant access my other drives
<abattoir> jess: there is kgetupstairs...
<abattoir> :P
<jess> lol
<abattoir> gustavo: try  media:/ in konqueror... see if it lists all your partitions
<abattoir> gustavo: if its there, just click on them and they'll be mounted... have to go now.
<kristina> how can i install a network between 2 kubuntu pc's?? how can i make a share folder like in windows?
<gustavo> it does list all my drives and partitions but i cant access them
<gustavo> got this mensage
<gustavo> http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/1958/snapshot1zt1.png
<fdoving> gustavo: is your user in the 'plugdev' group? (is it the user created during install?)
<gustavo> yes
<fdoving> ok, the devices are not removable?
<fdoving> i figure hdc1 is not removable.
<gustavo> dunno what does that means, first time i use linux :P
<gustavo> below where says "type" of hdd says "unmounted hard drive"
<fdoving> gustavo: ok, open konsole (you can find it in kmenu -> system -> konsole)
<fdoving> gustavo: kmenu is the K in the lower left corner.
<fdoving> gustavo: tell me when you've got the konsole window up.
<gustavo> done
<fhmartensson> hi anyone if i do not have the synaptic installed can you tell me where to find it?
<fdoving> gustavo: ok, then type this: sudo echo '/dev/hdc1' >> /etc/pmount.allow
<fdoving> gustavo: and then press enter. you'll be asked to enter your password.
<fdoving> gustavo: oh, hang on.. that won't work.
<fdoving> gustavo: go for 'sudo -i' first.
<fdoving> gustavo: then: 'echo '/dev/hdc1' >> /etc/pmount.allow
<fdoving> gustavo: 'sudo -i' will ask you for your password. this is to gain administrator rights.
<fdoving> gustavo: then the echo command will add a line containing /dev/hdc1 on the end of the /etc/pmount.allow file.
<fdoving> gustavo: that will allow the mounting system to mount that device.
<fdoving> even though it's not removable.
<gustavo> nothing happed
<fdoving> gustavo: try to run 'cat /etc/pmount.allow'
<fdoving> gustavo: is /dev/hdc1 listed at the end?
<gustavo> cat /etc/pmount.allow
<gustavo> ops
<fdoving> in the konsole window :)
<gustavo> ye ye :P
<gustavo> nope, nothing happed
<fdoving> nothing?
<fdoving> no output?
<gustavo> nope
<gustavo> nothing happed when i typed it
<fdoving> what is the output of 'id'
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  Learning about apt-cacher :)
<Dr_Willis> nifty tool if you got a lan of ubuntu machines.
<fdoving> Dr_Willis: actually, squid with some customisation can be atleast as good (and you can use it for other thing too)
<Dr_Willis> reading in the ubuntu-hacks book. :P
<Dr_Willis> for my 2 pc lan. its working good.
<fdoving> :)
<Dr_Willis> or at least it seems to be working good.
<Dr_Willis> I still cant figure out why one pc can install some apps.. that the other dont want to.. some sort of apt-issues I think
<fdoving> gimme error messages :)
<fdoving> gustavo: what did the 'id' command return?
<Dr_Willis> trying tio install 'cream' on both machiens.. it installed on the laptop.  but on the older desktop
<Dr_Willis> vim-gnome: Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.3) but 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<gustavo> oh im back
<gustavo> whats that command ::(
<fdoving> Dr_Willis: 'apt-cache madison libpango1.0-0'
<Dr_Willis> madison ? where did that come from?
<fdoving> it's a nice feature of apt-cache :)
<Dr_Willis> libpango1.0-0 | 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 | http://amd64 dapper/main Packages  - is one of the several lines.
<fdoving> i think the problem is that you've got some unofficial packages somewhere..
<fdoving> laying around.
<Dr_Willis> im using the identical sources.list on both machines..
<Dr_Willis> I proberly do on this older machine
<Dr_Willis> so i just copied the source.list over from the 'new' installe
<fdoving> that's your problem.
<fdoving> so you need to force the new(older) ubuntu packages.
<fdoving> Dr_Willis: what you want is to tell apt-get what version of libpango you want. like this: 'apt-get install libpango1.0-0=1.12.2-0ubuntu3'
<BluesKaj> !tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 627 kB, installed size 1744 kB
<fdoving> Dr_Willis: the clue is to install the version the other packages depend on, as easy as that :)
<Dr_Willis> which i cant seem to find.. :P but i am learning my apt-fu skills.
<Dr_Willis> Not sure how they got confused.. the only extra repos ive added are the wine, and skype ones.
<Dr_Willis> I think
<Dr_Willis> aptitude install cream gives a Lot of interesting info
<fdoving> i'm no hardcore aptitude user.. can't help you much there. :)
<highneko> How can I check the free space or used space of a partition?
<fdoving> highneko: mounted partition?
<highneko> yes
<highneko> I would like to do this from theterminal
<Dr_Willis> just seems apititude gives me a bit more info about whats broken.
<gustavo> is there any remote desktop option or something like that, i dont have any idea what im doing :(
<fdoving> highneko: 'df'
<Dr_Willis> right now its saying i got about 200 packages that are broken. :P
<highneko> Ok, thanks
<fdoving> highneko: 'df -h' for human readable, MB GB etc.
<Dr_Willis> I think ive cleaned out some repos from my sources.list that i shouldent of. :)
<fdoving> gustavo: we don't do remote desktop support, and you shouldn't trust us to fix your computer, if that's what you mean.
<fdoving> gustavo: didn't the 'id' command return anything?
<gustavo> nope
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<fdoving> gustavo: are you sure? that sounds very very unlikely.
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<highneko> fdoving, thanks alot
<fdoving> highneko: you're welcome :)
<mighty-d> hi, does anyone knows what login-password should i use in the cups web administration
<Dr_Willis> CUps is semi-disabled in the web interface.
<Dr_Willis> let me get ya the url with the info.
<fdoving> gustavo: you can try a new command, this command will start a editor, editing /etc/pmount.allow you should add a new line at the bottom containing '/dev/hdc1' the command is : 'sudo nano /etc/pmount.allow'
<Dr_Willis> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2064
<fdoving> mighty-d: this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface
<Dr_Willis> mentions the fix's and tweaks to get the cups web interface working
<mighty-d> ok, thanks, i'll check those out
<Dr_Willis> and is a bit of a rant about the ubuntu guys breaking cups web interface. :P
<gustavo> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<Dr_Willis> so its a good read. Lol
<firesuite_> anyone know how i can update to xorg 6.8 ?
<fdoving> gustavo: nice, that's good, now what does 'cat /etc/pmount.allow' say?
<BluesKaj> well i have tvtime installed and I'm receiving decent video but no sound ...searched the internet for a solution but it all has tod ow ith mythtv setups ...i don't need mythtv , but i do need sound !
<gustavo> # /etc/pmount.allow
<gustavo> # pmount will allow users to additionally mount all devices that are
<gustavo> # listed here.
<fdoving> firesuite_: what version of kubuntu do you run?
<fdoving> gustavo: that's all?
<gustavo> yep
<firesuite_> i thought i had the latest, dloaded and installed like 3 days ago
<fdoving> gustavo: ok,  run 'echo "/dev/hdc1" >> /etc/pmount.allow'
<fdoving> firesuite_: what version? hoary,breezy,dapper?
<fdoving> firesuite_: 5.04, 5.10, 6.06 LTS ?
<firesuite_> how can i tell. sry for noob questions..
<Tulpe_> Hello, ive a wlan problem
<Tulpe_> can anybody help me?
<firesuite_> 6.06 dapper :) found it
<gustavo> nope i dont get any mensage back
<fdoving> gustavo: you're not supposed to. try to run the 'cat /etc/pmount.allow' again, does it have a /dev/hdc1 at the end?
<BluesKaj> Tulpe_, just ask yer question, if anyone can help, you will get an answer
<fdoving> firesuite_: then you have xorg 7.0 already.
<Dr_Willis> silly source-o-matic page.. i save the shown sources.list.. and it saves the web page.. :P
<interloper> hello all, how can i test and see if i have the nvidia drivers installed?
<firesuite_> ok well i was messing with the themes and settings and after a reboot it came back and said that the composite manager crashed twice within a minute and is disabled for this session
<firesuite_> it then said composite extension not foudn - You must use XOrg  6.8 for translucency and shadows to work.
<fdoving> interloper: you'll see the NVIDIA logo when starting X, if you haven't disabled the splash.
<fdoving> firesuite_: i don't know anything about xgl, you can try #ubuntu-xgl for XGL related questions. Might have better luck there.
<interloper> fdoving no i sure don't
<firesuite_> thanks fdoving i'll try that
<interloper> fdoving i used synaptics to install it.
<gustavo> fdoving = http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/6660/snapshot1jp5.pngv
<gustavo> http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/6660/snapshot1jp5.png
<abattoir> firesuite_: you already have xorg >6.8
<abattoir> firesuite_: make sure you have Composite enabled in xorg.conf
<firesuite_> ok i'll take a look in xorg
<abattoir> firesuite_: for the transparencies/shadows to work, you'd need that section enabled
<fdoving> !nvidia > interloper
<abattoir> firesuite_: just follow the instructions in that KDE warning dialog
<abattoir> firesuite_: but be careful when modifying your xorg.conf
<firesuite_> so when it says modify my xconfig it means xorg.conf ??
<interloper> fdoving thank you i'm looking through it right now.
<abattoir> firesuite_: yes, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ayabara> I need a tool for renaming my pictures using exif data. any tips?
<fdoving> gustavo: like this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/wniU9a50.nln.html
<Dr_Willis> Its possible theres some cpan modules out for that.
<fdoving> gustavo: can you see the two commands?
<firesuite_> i see no transparencies/shadows in there
<abattoir> firesuite_: no, you'd need to *add* it there
<abattoir> firesuite_: copy the info the Kde warning dialog says...
<abattoir> firesuite_: something like "
<abattoir> Section "Extensions"
<abattoir>     Option "Composite" "true"
<abattoir> EndSection
<abattoir> firesuite_: and paste it at the end of xorg.conf
<abattoir> firesuite_: but before that please backup your existing xorg.conf
<firesuite_> hehe yea i'll back it up ;)
<gustavo> oh it finally says /dev/hdc1
<abattoir> firesuite_: after you've added it to xorg.conf, restart X... and you should see all the translucency/shadows stuff :)
<fdoving> gustavo: nice, now try to doubleclick it in the browser again.
<firesuite_> in case i dont do you think it will still let me boot to kde ?
<abattoir> firesuite_: well if that happens, restore you xorg.conf from the backup
<highneko> On my kicker I see stuff on all desktops. How can I change this?
<abattoir> and all should be fine
<abattoir> highneko: you mean you dont want to see the 'pager' ?
<abattoir> highneko: rt. click on the applet->Remove applet
<highneko> pager? The windows I dont' wanan see.
<firesuite_> ok its done, im gonna restart, if im not back on here in a few ive killed it. LOL thanks abattoir youve been a great help
<highneko> the programs and stuff.
<surgy> hi
<abattoir> firesuite_: if you've done it properly, it should work :)
<firesuite_> if im not back in 5 send s search party.. im out
<abattoir> highneko: does it say 1 2 3 4 on it?
<abattoir> firesuite_: wait
<surgy> ok i just got my cds in the mail :)
<surgy> so i want to install kubuntu without destroying my windows install
<highneko> Oh, I konw what pager you meant now. No I got that how I want. I meant the windows when minimized, they're on all desktops.
<surgy> i have a single 80 gb hdd and i want to give kubuntu 15 gb of it
<surgy> how do i do that without destroying windows?
<gustavo> # /etc/pmount.allow
<gustavo> # pmount will allow users to additionally mount all devices that are
<gustavo> # listed here.
<gustavo> /dev/hdc1
<highneko> does windows take up the whole drive?
<abattoir> highneko: you mean you want a window to be present only in 1 desktop, instead of all?
<highneko> yea
<highneko> It should be in the kontrol panel thing.
<surgy> highneko: using about 10 gb of it now, but yes the ntfs partition is the whole drive
<abattoir> highneko: ok, click on the top left corner(on the application's icon)->To Desktop->wherever you want
<surgy> also how hard is it to make a radeon 9250 work under kubuntu?
<fdoving> gustavo: no dice?
<highneko> surgy: If you have no more room, you would probably have to resize your ntfs. I would use norton patrition magic.
<clams> i need some awesome/addicting games for kubuntu. any suggestions?
<clams> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<fdoving> clams: addictive? frozen-bubble
<firesuite_> hey abattoir it worked, thanks a lot man :)
<clams> fdoving: im apt'ing it right now
<highneko> abattoir: I konw how to move windows. I want an option to make all windows, when they open to be only on one desktop, not all of them.
<abattoir> firesuite_: cool :), now enjoy all the awesome transparency goodness ;)
<highneko> If I change to desktop two, or three, all my windows are there.
<surgy> highneko: i dont have access to nortan, and resizing my ntfs is abou 90% likely to destroy windows right?
<firesuite_> who needs vista, pft!!
<sui> hui, i've ruined my installation :>
<gustavo> thats all i got
<abattoir> highneko: ugh, that's what i said
<highneko> surgy: Anyways, you should probably backup, on another drive.
<abattoir> highneko: click on the icon on the windeco(to the left of the title)->To Desktop->All
<sui> does kubuntu write a boot.log? what config file do I have to edit for this?
<Blaat> hi, When I start amarok i get a message that says that xine is unable to initialize audio drivers, but audio works fine with other programs, amarok is set to use alsa, what am i doing wrong?
<abattoir> highneko: now, no matter which desktop you go to, that app will always be there
<surgy> ok
<highneko> abattoir: Yes, but I want the opposite.
<sui> i clicked al little bit in control center and removed some services, and now i'm not able to log in
<sui> X
<surgy> ok so what is the best partition type for kubuntu?
<surgy> and does it use grub? if so then i should install windows first right?
<fdoving> sui: in console,run 'sudo update-rc.d xorg-common defaults;sudo update-rc.d kdm defaults' i think that shold do it.
<abattoir> highneko: normally, an application is present only in one window, the one where you opened it... so even if you are in another desktop, if you click on it in the taskbar, the desktop where you opened it is loaded
<abattoir> highneko: sorry if i dont seem to understand what you mean... could you be a bit more clear?
<surgy> i mean what is the name of the type of partition used my kubuntu? becuase i have partition magic.
<abattoir> *application is present only in one desktop(rather than window)
<highneko> abattoir: I think what I want isn't possable with kubuntu.
<sui> fdoving: /etc/init.d/xorg-common: file does not exist
<fdoving> sui: what version of kubuntu?
<abattoir> highneko: could you please clearly explain what you want?
<highneko> I do'nt want it to be visable on the kicker when I change desktops. Only visable on kicker on one desktop.
<sui> fdoving: 6.06
<fdoving> sui: are you sure? did you uninstall something?
<highneko> It's possable with suse.
<abattoir> highneko: aah that... rt. click on the taskbar->Configure taskbar->uncheck show windows from all desktop
<gustavo> finally works on all drives
<fdoving> gustavo: great :)
<gustavo> ty very much fdoving
<abattoir> highneko: suse(if you mean kde under it) and kubuntu both use KDE, so technically, you can do almost the same things under them
<fdoving> gustavo: you're welcome :)
<sui> fdoving: no, I tried to get mpd to work. therefore I found a section in kcontrol for starting services on bootup- that's been all
<abattoir> ugh, i should rephrase that
<surgy> oh well i guess ill do it by ear
<highneko> Ok, there it is.
<highneko> abattoir: Thanks alot.
<Breadmachine> okay all, quick question and its a biggie, i havent been using linnux lately, and ive forgottten my root password, is there any way i can recover or change it?
<surgy> see you guys in about 7 hours
<abattoir> highneko: you're welcome :)
<abattoir> Breadmachine: you mean your normal user password?
<fdoving> Breadmachine: boot into recovery mode, and run 'passwd' to change it.
<highneko> I've found that option 100 times on other distributions. Strange. x_x
<sui> fdoving: I stopped kbluetooth and some others I thought I never need them- perhaps there was one service which I need
<Breadmachine> abattoir: im talkin my root password i need to run adept and all my other system crap
<fdoving> sui: how far do you get? when does it stop? do you get console login?
<sui> fdoving: on startup i get one failed service, but it's to fast to read
<abattoir> Breadmachine: that's just *your* password...
<sui> fdoving: oh, kdm ist starting, I just can't login
<abattoir> Breadmachine: in (k)ubuntu, there is no root a/c by default
<abattoir> Breadmachine: the normal user can get admin privs. by sudo
<fdoving> Breadmachine: that's your user password. you can change it the same way, with 'passwd username'
<BluesKaj> abattoir,  are you running a tvtuner card ?
<abattoir> Breadmachine: by entering their own password
<abattoir> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> or anyone for that matter
<fdoving> sui: kdm is starting, you just can't login?
<sui> fdoving: I type my password and hit enter, and then I return to the login screen
<fdoving> sui: ah, can you login from console?
<sui> fdoving: yes, I am :)
<Breadmachine> abattoir: so i just run recovery mode and type "passwrd bread"?
<fdoving> sui: if you login from console, and run 'tail -n 10 ~/.xsession-err*' what does it say?
<Breadmachine> oops passwd bread
<abattoir> Breadmachine: you dont remember your own password?
<sui> fdoving: mompl, I need gpm
<Breadmachine> abattoir: nope, im just that magically forgetful
<abattoir> Breadmachine: yes, that should work, i guess... unless if it asks for your current password :P
<Breadmachine> well, crap on toast
<Breadmachine> brb
<abattoir> Breadmachine: btw, you disappeared after i asked you to try something... have always been wondering....
<abattoir> Breadmachine: if i broke your system :P
<gustavo> where i can download xlibs ?
<fdoving> gustavo: you probably have it.
<fdoving> gustavo: what do you need it for?
<gustavo> trying to install something but says package is not installed
<gustavo> xlibs
<gustavo> cedega ask for it
<fdoving> gustavo: search http://packages.ubuntu.com
<sui> fdoving: /etc/X11/Xsession: line 81: /dev/null: Permission denied -- Xsession: unable to create X session log/error file; aborting. -- /etc/X11/Xsession: line 18: /dev/null: Permission denied
<fdoving> sui: ah.
<fdoving> sui: 'ls -lah /dev/null' ?
<sui> fdoving: oh sure, I remembe. i clicked on "start udev on system boot"
<sui> fdoving: I just need to remove it from the default runlevel
* sui .oO(hope so ;))
<fdoving> sui: you want udev
<sui> fdoving: crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 2006-08-06 02:14 /dev/null
<fdoving> sui: that's wrong.
<fdoving> sui: you want udev, but it should not be in the runlevels, only in rcS
<sui> fdoving: how can I fix this
<gustavo> ty  u very much again fdoving
<smoke> HI All
<jujimufu> him smoke :D
<aes52> what internet apps do you guys use normally in kubuntu?
<aes52> firefox?
<smoke> Linux Rulllllzzzz
<smoke> =)))
<sui> can I simply remove the file S50udev in /etc/rcS.d/ ?
<sui> no, not rcS.d, but rc2.d
<jujimufu> aes52: firefox for browsing, kopete for messaging and konversation for IRC
<sui> aes52: konsole and konqueror ;)
<sui> konsole for centericq and irssi
<firesuite_> guys so am i right in thinking there is no multiverse in kubunutu adept ??
<firesuite_> i can only see universe
<fdoving> sui: 'update-rc.d -f udev remove' and 'update-rc.d udev start 10 S .'
<abattoir> firesuite_: of course not....
<abattoir> firesuite_: or rather, of course there is
<fdoving> sui: sorry for the delay.
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Raul12> installing Package management  offline help
<Raul12> pls
<abattoir> firesuite_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fdoving> Raul12: what is you problem/situation?
<abattoir> firesuite_: you'd need to add it 'next' to universe
<Raul12> i just installed kbuntu
<Raul12> n gcc n all other packages were missin
<firesuite_> thanks, i shouldve found that myself. i'll stop asking noob questions :)
<Raul12> so how i install them offline
<halfbloodprince> any one here who's installed the libfreetype6 package?
<Raul12> any help will be well come
<fdoving> Raul12: you don't have internet access on your kubuntu computer?
<Raul12> no
<firesuite_> i wonder why multiveres isnt in adept by default
<Raul12> i kinda upgraded ubuntu in to kbuntu -core
<llxcamxll> i had to add multiverse
<fdoving> Raul12: you can go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and search for build-essential, then you'll get a list of depends you need to download and copy to your kubuntu machine. There are links and all, so i think that is the easiest way.
<Raul12> and doesnt have adept(package manager
<sui> fdoving: ty, thats it
<fdoving> sui: you're welcome :)
<sui> and now to the next problem: how can I get mpd to work :)
<halfbloodprince> no one with libfreetype6?
<thompa> is it possible to shrink the existing linux partition in use
<fdoving> sui: what is your problem? it works like a charm here, i however, do not run it as a service. i run it as a user.
<sui> I installed mpd, ncmpc gmpc. I added a user mpd (uid=107(mpd) gid=29(audio) Gruppen=29(audio)) and created an mpd.conf. for the .mpdstate and .mpddb i chowned the user to mpd:audio
<fdoving> thompa: i think you can only grow online filesystems.
<fdoving> thompa: don't take my word on that, but once when i investigated it a while back, you could only grow.
<sui> fdoving: i like it to work as service, butr i can't connect to mpd
<sui> error [15] : problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused
<sui> root@Shmoo:~# /etc/init.d/mpd start >> Starting Music Player Daemon: mpd.
<sui> no error message in konsole
<thompa> fdoving: ok.
<thompa> fdoving: im going to move the data from windows drive, and then reformat it to ext3 for storage
<sui> but mpd is nozt starting
<thompa> that way I can have grub on the sata (ubuntu) drive
<fdoving> sui: you know it's not running?
<fdoving> sui: 'netstat -lpnAinet' nothing listening on port 6000 ?
<Raul12> any way can i save these build-essential through automated process in my hard drive
<fdoving> err. 6600 ?
<sui> fdoving: ps axf |grep mpd gives no output, just the grep
<Raul12> from internet
<Raul12> plz
<fdoving> sui: ah.. ok, did you try to start it manually as the mpd user?
<Raul12> any 1
<Raul12>  any way can i save these build-essential through automated process in my hard drive from internet
<Raul12> plz any1
<Raul12> help
<fdoving> Raul12: that's what apt-get is for, if you don't have a kubuntu/ubuntu system connected to the internet you can't easily do that in a automated way, as far as i'm concerned.
<stephan> hello - test
<fdoving> sui: do you have a /etc/mpd.conf ?
<sui> fdoving: i tried to start as normal user (sui), but i'm not allowed to set the user/gid to mpd (cannot setgid of user mpd: Operation not permitted). after this I tried to start as root with /etc/init.d/mpd start
<Raul12> but does it will save the packages to my hard drive n if they did where they will store
<fdoving> sui: what if you try as user 'mpd' ?
<fdoving> sui: 'sudo su mpd' or something..
<fdoving> Raul12: yes,apt-get will do that.
<fdoving> Raul12: the packages will be saved to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Raul12> where it will store on hard drive
<Raul12> k
<sui> fdoving: mpd needs a login-shell then?
<fdoving> sui: hang on, i'll configure mpd as a service too.
<sui> fdoving: got it working
<sui> I started mpd as user mpd.
<sui> fdoving: thats my mpd.conf (the neccessary part) >> http://nopaste.php-q.net/238749
<sui> fdoving: oh, I forgot to paste "user "mpd"" to nopaste
<_stepz> does anybody else have problems logging out/shutting down kubuntu edgy
<unksi> I do
<unksi> logging out is only possible by killing xorg and shutting down is only possible by pressing power button for 10 seconds/taking out the power supplies
<_stepz> any idea whats the problem or how to fix/debug it
<Raul12> how to automate the installing process after the upgrade of build essential package
<Raul12> offline
<Kr4t05> Bah
<_stepz> well i could shutdown doing sudo shutdown now
<Kr4t05> I've commited a fallacy.
<Raul12> how to automate the installing process after the upgrade of build essential package offline
<unksi> There is a bug report about the latter one, no idea about the former one
<|lostbyte|> Hi..
<Raul12> how to automate the installing process after the upgrade of build essential package offline
<|lostbyte|> Why is wifi so uneasy on linux ?
<|lostbyte|> dhclient does'nt connect.. it.
<|lostbyte|> Is there a better tool, than dhclient.
<Raul12> how to automate the installing process after the upgrade of build essential package offline
<_stepz> |lostbyte|: probably because the drivers suck
<Raul12> how to automate the installing process after the upgrade of build essential package offline
<Raul12> plz help
<Kr4t05> |lostbyte|, because hardware vendors don't want to open up their drivers to linux devels. ><
<|lostbyte|> _stepz, If i configure it manually it works, perfectly.
<|lostbyte|> Kr4t05, yeah.. :)
<Raul12> how to automate the installing process after the upgrade of build essential package offline
<Kr4t05> OK, I have to reboot in true Windows fashion. ><
<|lostbyte|> Kr4t05, could you paste me the command to connect to any free wireless service if available... ?
<|lostbyte|> on any channel ..
<fdoving> Raul12: don't repeat your question every 10 seconds. it will only get you kicked for annoying everyone. it's not polite and disrespectfull to everyone else in the channel. Thanks for understanding.
<|lostbyte|> at any rate and any mode.
<firesuite_> anyone tell me whats the best web browser to use in kubuntu, my firefox keeps dying
<Hawkwind> firesuite_: Not really a 'best'.  Try opera, mozilla, galeon
<_stepz> unksi: any idea on bug # or keywords, I don't seem to be able to find it
<Hawkwind> firesuite_: What keeps crashing it ?
<firesuite_> yahoo.com
<firesuite_> everytime i got to yahoo.com it quits
<seth> well
<seth> Yahoo doesn't support Konqueror
<_stepz> firesuite_: konqueror seems to be good for me
<seth> or Opera
<unksi> _stepz: sorry but I cant find it myself either atm, I am sure that I saw one today tho..
<firesuite_> im gonna re install it first
<sui> fdoving: I will retry at home to start mpd as service. universitys closing >_<
<fdoving> sui: i think it's related to this: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Common_Errors#Error_Trouble_creating_directory_.2Froot.2F.mcop
<fdoving> sui: try to add mpd to your users group too.
<fdoving> sui: if your username is sui: 'adduser mpd sui'
<Bocian> what's the adress of polish kubuntu users? ;]  thx for help if any :D
<Bocian> or polish chanell?
<slow-motion> hallo
<fdoving> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Bocian> ohh thx :D
<sui> fdoving: ok, have it. bbl :)
<Bocian> my firs time on kubuntu irc :D
<pierre__> hey
<pierre__> I've a question
<pierre__> I've dapper
<pierre__> (kubuntu)
<fdoving> sui: ah, try to add 'ao_driver "oss"' or alsa09
<fdoving> sui: to the mpd.conf
<pierre__> and i've also OOo
<fdoving> sui: that did it for me.
<pierre__> But i read the "Excel" of OOo is Calc
<pierre__> And mine is Spreadsheet
<pierre__> Is it normal ?
<pierre__> (OOo was installed in the same time of the installation)
<Raul12> apt-get Package build-essential   these command wont work
<pierre__> (so i've not installed it)
<ninHer_> hi all
<fdoving> Raul12: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Raul12> k
<coreymon77> how do i get my souind working
<coreymon77> sblive speakers
<fdoving> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<pierre__> nobody for me ? :'(
<Raul12> what the size of build esseintial package ???
<seth> !info build-essential
<fdoving> pierre__: spreadsheet = calc, yes.
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<coreymon77> wait a sec
<pierre__> ok thanks fdoving
<coreymon77> when you say the volumje control
<coreymon77> do you mean kmix
<fdoving> Raul12: build-essential is a meta-package, basically a package that says 'if you install me, i'll install all my dependencies on your system', so it's not big itself, you'll have to count the dependencies sizes too.
<helena_> well, next item to solve before I can pass this laptop to my GF, knetworkmanager isn't able to configure my wifi. it stops at Activation stage: Configuring device.
<_stepz> configuring by hand using iwconfig and dhclient works like a charm
<coreymon77> that link didnt help
<coreymon77> its for ubuntu not kubuntu
<coreymon77> gnome is different from kde
<fdoving> coreymon77: you can do everything on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems in kubuntu too.
<Raul12> HOW I GONNA INSTALL OFFLINE  THE PACKAGE STORED IN /var/cache/apt/archives/partial  AUTOMATED WAY
<Raul12> HOW I GONNA INSTALL OFFLINE  THE PACKAGE STORED IN /var/cache/apt/archives/partial  AUTOMATED WAY
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<admin__> hi
<Raul12> how can i install packages offline in automated way
<admin__> #KSA
<Raul12> pls can any 1 help
<admin__> Hi
<fdoving> Raul12: "shouting" won't get you higher on the priority list. we try to keep this channel in a odered and nice state.. where people are polite to each other. thanks for understanding.
<admin__> Please how to change to Dalnet server ?
<fdoving> admin__: /server irc.dal.net
<admin__> thanks :)
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<Kr4t05> Bah
<Raul12> i am not tryin to shout
<fdoving> Raul12: did you copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives/ to the computer without internet connection?
<Raul12> i just want some help thats all
<Raul12> yea
<Raul12> i did
<Kr4t05>  I need a Win32 IM client with video chat support and multiple protocols.
<fdoving> Raul12: then just open a konsole, and use 'cd' to go the directory you keep the copied files. and run 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' in that directory.
<Kr4t05> Stupid Trillian doesn't do Video unless you pay for Pro.
<fdoving> .. wow.. that was bad sentence building..
<Raul12> thanks
<fdoving> Kr4t05: i think win32 IM client is waaay offtopic for this channel. consider #kubuntu-offtopic or ##windows thanks.
<ke> Kr4t05, aMSN (both for linux and windows). And consider #windows yes...
<Kr4t05> ke, I'm talking about multi-protocol, like gaim.
<admin__> Pleae any one can help how to change the encoding to windows-1256 ?
<coreymon77> right at the beggining there is something that doesnt make sense
<coreymon77> right at the begining of the ubuntu sound herlp thing
<Raul12> from where can i find codecs for multimedia
<coreymon77> #
<coreymon77> In alsamixer, check that sound is unmuted and that the volume is turned up
<coreymon77>     *
<coreymon77>       I found it hard to find these controls: its not the "sound" in preferences; click on panel; add to panel; volume controls; speaker icon appears on panel; left click on icon; preferences; played around here and it worked
<coreymon77>     *
<coreymon77>       Unmute everything. I had to unmute "Master Surround" even though I only have two speakers, for example.
<RogueJediX> Er, need some help. When typing "sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" it reports the device being busy. So how can I find out which bugger is using the thing?
<coreymon77> there is no such this as volume control in any of the add panel menus
<Kr4t05> !paste > coreymon77
<Hawkwind> !codecs > Raul12
<coreymon77> sorry about that
<coreymon77> i didint know
<Kr4t05> coreymon77, K Menu -> Multimedia -> KMix
<Moo_Moo> http://wlserver1-he.gindis.com/modules.php?name=WLAccount&file=visitor&op=game&userid=MzU4Ng== Gindis game the best game ever , if anyone get into, in down of page have flags choice flags on language u want play
<clams> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<coreymon77> oaky then
<coreymon77> there is no such thing as preferences/cahange audio device in the file menu
<Raul12> where can i find codec pack for multimedia packages like asala mp3 avi mepg
<coreymon77> there is no preferences when you left click on the speaker icon
<Hawkwind> Raul12: Read the info the bot sent you in pm
<coreymon77> so then what
<coreymon77> there is no preferences
<RogueJediX> I don't get it. The sound was working before. Now, after the reboot, it doesn't.
<coreymon77> what do i do about the fact that there is no preferences
<coreymon77> and the debugging hardware detection page doesnt exist
<hussam> anyone here running kubuntu edgy?
<fdoving> yes.
<hussam> fdoving, the logout button in kmenu doesn't do anything
<hussam> I get no logout dialog
<Sa_aD> i do
<Hawkwind> hussam: I don't either and haven't since I installed Edgy
<hussam> Hawkwind, ok
<fdoving> highneko: me neither. i don't get a logout dialog. did you report the bug? i can confirm.
<fdoving> highneko: sorry, wrong nick.
<RogueJediX> Anyone care to solve the riddle of the missing sound that was there before the reboot?
<fdoving> hussam: me neither. i don't get a logout dialog. did you report the bug? i can confirm.
<fhmartensson> hi,can someone help
<Hawkwind> fhmartensson: We might if you tell us what you need help with :)
<hussam> fdoving, I just installed kubuntu edgy a few moments ago. I'll file a bug and give you the link
<unksi> fhmartensson: Please ask your question, not if you can ask.
<fhmartensson> cant use windows.exe on linux
<Hawkwind> fhmartensson: .exe files are for Windows only
<Hawkwind> fhmartensson: What are you trying to do exactly ?
<unksi> fhmartensson: You could try to run it with a program called Wine. There is no guarantee that it will work though.
<fdoving> hussam: great. thanks :)
<stephan> kjhk
<stephan> khkjh
<fhmartensson> can you pls tell me step by step of how to set up wine as though i have tried before
<Hawkwind> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<unksi> Best solution would be to find a Linux equivalent of the program.
<Hawkwind> fhmartensson: Best to read that URL, and also they have a channel you can visit, #WineHQ
<fhmartensson> how then
<Hawkwind> fhmartensson: What program are you wanting to use ?
<fhmartensson> my wireless, so i dont have to by a new one
<stephan> Hey Nelja, klappt doch !!!
<Hawkwind> !wireless > fhmartensson
<Hawkwind> fhmartensson: Depending on your card/chipset, you might have to use ndiswrapper
<nelja> Und meine Phrasen?
<Hawkwind> fhmartensson: Read the info the bot gave you, as it gives all sorts of help on wireless stuff
<fdoving> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stephan> Da sind sie doch...
<nelja> Cool! ich habe automatisch enter gedrckt und jetzt sehe sie.
<stephan> Ich werde mich mal schnell hier registrieren, dann kann ich Dir auch private Nachreichten schreiben.
<fhmartensson> i am very new to linux so ecuse for all the daft  questions
<stephan> Na nu? wo Bist Du nun? Nelja????
<fhmartensson> how do i find the terminal
<nelja> Und jetzt versuche ich wieder kubuntu drcken
<Hawkwind> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sebastian929> ok i installed imwheel on my kde machine and now it wont boot up properly
<fdoving> stephan: #kubuntu-de please. or continue here in english.
<Hawkwind> nelja: stephan: Try to keep it english here please
<nelja> Nee, nur mit Enter klappt es.
<sebastian929> can anyone help me out
<sebastian929> please
<stefan> re
<Electrolyte> Does Kubuntu have a trace route command for console?
<Hawkwind> fhmartensson: Hit alt-f2 and then type: konsole
<fdoving> Electrolyte: you can install traceroute.
<unksi> Electrolyte: traceroute
<Hawkwind> Electrolyte: Yes, traceroute
<nelja> Englisch kann ich nicht, sorry. Jenamd will mich verstehen.
<Electrolyte> Ah, ok.
<fdoving> nelja: english.
<sebastian929> Kde loads up to the logon screen then i put my password and login in and it never goes into kde
<nelja> Englisch kann ich nicht!!!
<fdoving> nelja: then /join #kubuntu-de
<nelja> Ich habe nur diese.
<stephan> Nelja: es geht so: tippe /join #kubuntu-de
<stephan> Dann bekommst Du die deutssprachigen Seiten
<stephan> Habe ich bei mir gerade gemacht
<stephan> Du musst alle Zeichen, auch Sonderzeichen eingeben
<nelja> Und dann? Enter? Hat gerade nicht geklappt.
<stephan> Ja.
<riri> is there any kde4 krash package for dapper ?
<Hawkwind> riri: No
<Hawkwind> riri: It's only for Edgy AFAIK
<sebastian929> hey can anyone help me with kde?
<zippy> i'm looking for french ubuntu chat
<Hawkwind> sebastian929: We can try if we know what you need help with
<sebastian929> i installed imwheel
<Hawkwind> zippy: #Ubuntu-FR or #Kubuntu-FR
<sebastian929> and now it wont boot up
<zippy> tahnx hawkind
<sebastian929> then i went into recovery mode and used apt-get remove imwheel
<riri> i got a problem with kdebase in edgy kde4 can compile except kdebase
<Hawkwind> zippy: You're welcome
<sebastian929> and now its still all screwd up
<andy__> qualche italiano?
<Hawkwind> sebastian929: Have you tried to remove imwheel ?
<sebastian929> it gest to the KDE boot screen( which i disabled because i put autologin) but it goes to the login screen and when i login it wont bott into kde
<Hawkwind> andy__: #Kubuntu-IT or #Ubuntu-IT
<Hawkwind> sebastian929: I know nothing about imwheel so I can't really help you unfortunately
<andy__> thanks
<andi_> in a Function for example int Sum(int a,int b) then, int is Parameter and (int a,int b) are the arguments ! Is that right ?
<sebastian929> well is there a way i can check where its stalling?
<sebastian929> Hawkwind: is there anyway to check where its stalling?
<surfacing> Hallo! Bruchte schnell hilfe bitte!
<sui> fdoving: I already ha ao_driver in my mpd.conf
<sui> s/ha/had/     it's working now
<unksi> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<|lostbyte|> Could soemone help me connect to a open ap ?
<sui> *hehe* good to know there are german chans too. i joined #kubuntu.de and i was the only one ;)
<coreymon77> no matter what i do
<coreymon77> i cant get my sound working
<donTaquero_> Oops! Good afternoon! I have a problem with Konqueror browser. I attempt to see a YouTube video but the sound don't operate. I have two cards SiS SI7012 and USB Audio. Both works fine but I use USB Audio to amarok and xmms. I need to configure the sound output to Flash to ear YouTube videos. How to do it?
<donTaquero_> Thanks in advance!
<coreymon77> i have an sblive card
<coreymon77> and no matter what i do
<Raul12> cant play mp3
<coreymon77> i cant get it to work
<coreymon77> !!!
<coreymon77> im getting extremely frustrated
<Raul12> after applying Gstreamer
<coreymon77> i seriously do not know what to do know
<coreymon77> now
<Raul12> cant play mp3
<coreymon77> can someone please help me
<Hawkwind> donTaquero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1087994
<coreymon77> im getting desperate now
<Hawkwind> donTaquero: Have you looked at that URL.  Lots of people have used it and been successful
<Raul12> cant play mp3
<mrj> hello guys
<coreymon77> raul: atleast you can play everything else
<coreymon77> i cant do anything
<mrj> i have a problem here
<Raul12> no man
<mrj> i ve bought an HP nx6325 with an wireless Broadcom on it
<Raul12> i cant play anything
<mrj> and i ve tried a lots of tutorials
<NDPTAL85> mrj: Have you installed KNetworkManager?
<JFreakCapo> hi, where can find lincity how play ?
<Hawkwind> !info lincity
<ubotu> lincity: build & maintain a city/country. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13.1-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 502 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<Hawkwind> JFreakCapo: It's in Universe
<mrj> i ve finally managed to install the broadcom wireles adapter by extracting the firmware from the wl_apsta.o in /lib/firmware
<coreymon77> raul: does sound work otherwise
<JFreakCapo> but i don't now how play it where can i get info...
<unclemike> ? is there a newer kernel then 2.6.15-23 for kubuntu
<mrj> NDPTAL85: Knetworkmanager does'nt work by me
<Raul12> yea
<Hawkwind> JFreakCapo: Google for their website
<Raul12> it work
<belal122> hi,  is the color scheme for kubuntu knot 2 the decided color? or will it change?
<Hawkwind> unclemike: You can build your own very easily following a how-to I have on LFD
<coreymon77> raul: well then you are a step ahead of me
<JFreakCapo> sorry but not find how play... :(
<Hawkwind> JFreakCapo: http://lincity.sourceforge.net/
<coreymon77> Raul12: alright what do you mean you cant play mp3s or anything?
<unclemike> Hawkwind: ok thanks....like your E17....is there away to put everything in a menu
<mrj`> NDPTAL85: the blue LED light is now funktioning
<Raul12> i cant play mp3 in amy music player
<Raul12> or avis
<mrj`> i am also able to see the possible wireless networks
<mrj`> BUT
<coreymon77> try real player
<Raul12> amarok
<mrj`> i cannot connect to anyone
<Raul12> i cant play that
<coreymon77> ?
<mrj`> i ve tried it under WIn and it works with the same settigns of the router
<Hawkwind> unclemike: You can edit menus with entangle
<NDPTAL85> mrj`: Sorry I don't know what else to suggest.
<Raul12> i cant play mp3 with amarok or music player
<unclemike> Hawkwind: ok thanks
<mrj`> NDPTAL85: do you have the same wireless card ?
<mrj`> somebody ?
<coreymon77> raul: apt-get install realplayer
<mrj`> i ve spend the whole weekend with that
<JFreakCapo> thks
<angasule> !mp3
<coreymon77> try using real player and it may work
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mrj`> and i can nnot find any solution
<mrj`> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Raul12> ok
<sebastian929> hey
<coreymon77> you can download from the real web site www.real.com
<coreymon77> or use apt
<NDPTAL85> mrj`: Have you tried the Ubuntu/Kubuntu forums on Ubuntu.com
<sebastian929> can someone please tell me how to check where KDE is stopping before booting
<coreymon77> dont know if apt is the latest version of real player though
<sebastian929> is there a log file i can check?
<Raul12> and real player dont play avis
<mrj`> NDPTAL85: yes and i ve managed to install the wifi card but i can not connect to any wireless network
<sui> sebastian929: afair ist /var/log/kdm.log the place where kde puts its logs
<coreymon77> ya it does
<coreymon77> ive done it
<Raul12> that what i found out in fedora
<sebastian929> sui: thanks
<Raul12> ok i try then
<coreymon77> fedoras is probably different
<coreymon77> everything of fedoras is different
<mrj`> NDPTAL85: it tries to connect and says: connection failed - and i can not explain that myself
<coreymon77> cause fedora is red hat and kubuntu is debian
<slow-motion> n8
<Raul12> couldnt find a package realplayer
<Raul12> man i cant find real player with apt -get
<sebastian929> can someone help me figure out why i cant boot into kde please?
<sui> coreymon77: not only fedora ist different from another distribution ;) take a look at SuSE or gentoo ;)
<sui> sebastian929: if you have any question you can ask here- it'll help perhaps others with the same problem
<sebastian929> ok i installed imwheel on my computer and now instead of autologgin into kde it goes to the boot screen.. i cant login into kde.. i put my login in and then it just goes back to the login screen
<sebastian929> i went into recovery mode and uninstalled imwheel using apt-get remove imwheel
<sebastian929> but it still wont let me into kde
<Ayabara> does anyone have the media keys working on an inspiron laptop?
<sebastian929> i just want to know how i can find out whats stopping my kde from booting up
<sui> i don't know imwheel, nor what it's doing. has anything else changed?
<sebastian929> no
<sebastian929> is there a way to see where KDE is stalling
<florin> something might be wrong in kde`s settings
<sebastian929> or if theres a error when booting
<sebastian929> but what could imwheel change that would not allow me to get into kde
<sebastian929> i havent touched anything else
<florin> in which case you can move ~/.kde to ~/.kde-old
<sebastian929> i even backed up my xorg before installing imwheel
<florin> and retry
<sebastian929> florin: how do i do that
<sebastian929> er
<sebastian929> nevermind hold on one sec
<florin> sebastian929:  cd ~; mv .kde .kde-old
<Pointblank> hey all
<sebastian929> ok what will that do
<sebastian929> im not in kde im in windows right now i have to do it in here
<sui> sebastian929: it will create a new kde config
<florin> sebastian929: better boot in single mode or a non-graphic runlevel
<coreymon77> raul: go to www.real.com and download it manually
<sebastian929> ok
<Pointblank> my cd drive is not being recognised and i can't access it, how do i find it and mount it?
<sebastian929> brbr let me try this out
<florin> sebastian929: will create new defaults
<sebastian929> ok
<sui> i'm using a thinkpad with kmilo- is there a possibility to change the layout of the "popup-window"?
<ZkYeZ> is it possible to bind a function+f2 to a unix command?
<sui> its quite ugly ;)
<Pointblank> anybody know how i can find my cd drive and mount it so i can acess files on it?
<SpAwN> Pointblank, assuming that your cdrom drive is /dev/cdrom use "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /where/u/want/to/mount/it"
<SpAwN> Pointblank, your cdrom could be called somthing diff too...
<Pointblank> ah nice that worked
<sebastian929> hey
<sebastian929> it didnt work :(
<SpAwN> Pointblank, good =D
<sebastian929> is there anyway of fixing this or should i just reformat??
<Pointblank> is there a way to get it to appear 'storage media' called like 'cdrom'?
<SpAwN> Pointblank, on my system all i have to do is "sudo mount /media/cdrom" and it mounts it
<SpAwN> Pointblank, the 1st way i showed u to mount it is like the last case cenerio....alot of times it will auto mount...or u will be able to use a shorter command
<sebastian929> sui: what can i do to see where its stopping the bootup?
<SpAwN> sebastian929, whats the problem?
<sebastian929> i cant boot into kde
<sebastian929> it gest to the login screen
<SpAwN> it boots to command line only?
<SpAwN> so u see the kdm log on screen?
<sebastian929> and put my login and the monitor turns off and on and it goes back to the login screen
<sebastian929> it wont let me go past the login screen
<SpAwN> hmm
<SpAwN> sebastian929, try this real quick
<sebastian929> ok
<SpAwN> in the login screen
<sebastian929> this happend after installing imwheel btw
<SpAwN> type ctrl alt f1
<SpAwN> it will drop u to a command line
<sebastian929> ok
<sebastian929> then waht
<SpAwN> log in to your account there
<sebastian929> i can login
<sebastian929> i just cant get into kde :S
<Pointblank> ok i see
<dereks_> hey, is there support to have a freenx server?
<SpAwN> then mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-backup
<sebastian929> did that already also :$
<sebastian929> didnt owrk
<sebastian929> work :(
<SpAwN> sebastian929, ouch
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: He's tried all that
<SpAwN> sebastian929, sorry
<sebastian929> how could a program like imwheel screw up my kde so bad
<yannux> hye everybody
<highneko> What filesystem should I make my extra hdd? I'm using it for data like movies pictures, and stuff.
<SpAwN> sebastian929, did u tamper with your xorg.conf?
<sebastian929> nope
<sebastian929> i backed it up before installing imwheel
<SpAwN> hmm
<sebastian929> then copied the backup back after uninstalling imwheel =\
<SpAwN> i dont even know what imwheel is
<yannux> I've a little problem with kde, when I want to disconnect from my session, any window appear to choose Reboot or Halt
<sebastian929> i was using it to get my mouse working with all 5 buttons
<SpAwN> ah
<yannux> someone has an idea ?
<SpAwN> sebastian929, and u are 1000000000000%  sure that the back copy of the xonf over wrote the one that imwheel wrote?
<SpAwN> *conf
<SpAwN> sorry my typing sucks today ;D
<sebastian929> yes
<highneko> Does this os have some program I can open for creating partitions?
<sebastian929> becuaes i installed imwheel before
<sebastian929> and had to reformat before
<sebastian929> but i thought this time it would work
<sebastian929> i guess not :(
<Pointblank> im installing a windows game through wine and its asking for where to install it, do i leave it as 'C:/programfiles..... or change it to like /usr/games/....
<sui> highneko: try qtparted
<sebastian929> is there anyway to check where its not working?
<sebastian929> like in a log file?
<SpAwN> sebastian929, i hate that....u think u will be able to fix it THIS time....but nope...doesnt always work that way
<highneko> Pointblank: It should install like /home/username/.wine/program files/
<sebastian929> yah but i cant beleive that a program like that would be able to screw up my kde =\
<sebastian929> frig i dont want to reinstall its kind of a pain haha
<SpAwN> Pointblank, when i install stuff with wine/cedega i leave the default place to install
<Pointblank> k
<SpAwN> usealy wintin ~/.wine or ~/.cedega
<SpAwN> sebastian929, im not sure its kde now
<SpAwN> sebastian929, but i could be totaly wrong
<ZkYeZ> cedega sux ass
<SpAwN> ummno
<SpAwN> cedega works great
<Pointblank> i just put cd in, clicked on setup.exe and open with'ed wine, is this the right way to go about it?
<sebastian929> what else could i check out?
<ZkYeZ> the opengl implement is odd and unstable
<SpAwN> Pointblank, pretty much
<Pointblank> k cool
<SpAwN> sebastian929, maby try to reconfigure your xorg.conf
<ZkYeZ> for me starcraft and cedega didn`t work together
<ZkYeZ> starcraft and wine did
<SpAwN> ZkYeZ, umm it can be with ati
<Hawkwind> sebastian929: Have you tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<highneko> Same for me. I couldn't figure out how cedega worked.
<sebastian929> hmm
<sebastian929> no i havent
<sebastian929> should i try that out?
<ZkYeZ> SpAwN: it`s an intel but it is not relevant. it`s software rendering
<ZkYeZ> the 3d stuff is from unreal tournament for windows and ut for linux
<sui> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<SpAwN> ZkYeZ, i dont have may problems with cedega
<ZkYeZ> the 80 fps that were the difference make me think that their opengl sux
<sui> !f77
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f77 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pointblank> it says it cant make the folder and it should be written like 'C:/apps'
<SpAwN> i play cs and cs:s and gta:sa and tehey all have minor glitches...but nothing that makes them unplayable
<ZkYeZ> SpAwN: what`s the latest version of cedega?
<SpAwN> umm
<SpAwN> 5.2.3 or 5
<SpAwN> i forget
<sebastian929> ok brb i gotta try this out
<SpAwN> ZkYeZ, hehe 80 fps difference...hehe
<Pointblank> how do i go about this if its asking to install it in C:/apps
<ZkYeZ> i have 5.2.3
<SpAwN> Pointblank, wine is like this
<ZkYeZ> engine is 5.2.6.
<SpAwN> Pointblank, it all goes in ~/.wine in there there should be a c_drive which is = to your c:
<SpAwN> so if it asks u to install in c:apps
<SpAwN> it would be /home/user/.wine/c_drive/apps
<SpAwN> if im not mistaken
<Pointblank> so if i just leave the default path as 'C:/Program Files...' and it creates the foler, it  will make that folder in '.wine'?
<ZkYeZ> anyone tried opensuse 10.1 b4?
<Ayabara> will a *.sh script run at startup of I put it in .kde/Autostart? I tried putting it there and restarting X, but it seemed it did not work
<SpAwN> c_drive = drive_c
<ZkYeZ> 10.2 i mean
<JFreakCapo> <SpAwN> I try to play game with cedega but dont' works for example need for speed most wanted
<JFreakCapo> <SpAwN> the game just stop and hangs
<SpAwN> JFreakCapo, i played nfs underground 2..havent tried the most wanted
<Pointblank> ah awesome i see it now
<dreameen> hey guys
<JFreakCapo> <SpAwN> how works undergound 2 ?
<dreameen> can u pls tell me how to disable filesystem checking on each boot up??
<SpAwN> JFreakCapo, actualy decently.....it had a few glitches...but all in all id say it was very playable
<dereks_> is there official support for freenx in dapper?
<JFreakCapo> <SpAwN> do you play others games ?
<Pointblank> brb
<SpAwN> JFreakCapo, yes....hitman:contracts worked good, counter strike and counter strike source, dod, dod source, nfs u2, mtx:motorcross,umm
<sebastian929> spawn: didnt work :(
<JFreakCapo> <SpAwN> i gonna try it thks
<SpAwN> JFreakCapo, http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/ i wouldnt try anything with less then 3 starts on playability
<surgy> ok im having instalation problems
<unclemike> ? whats the command to edit /ect/x11 xorg.conf..as root
<SpAwN> JFreakCapo, also the games with a * next to them are officialy supported...and have a better chance of working
<mrj_> re
<mrj_> could someone help me sith BROADCOM Wireless ond Kubuntu ?
<mrj_> I ve installed the card but i can not connect
<surgy> unclemike: su gedit /etc/x11.conf
<mrj_> i need help !
<SpAwN> sebastian929, damn,,,,,,,not sure what else to have u do atm.....but i am about to leave...so stick around
<SpAwN> sebastian929, someone should be able to help u
<|lostbyte|> mrj_, i know some place better ---> #bcm-users
<unclemike> surgy: thanks
<|lostbyte|> mrj_, very healpfull people.
<Ayabara> how can I make an sh script run at boot?
<sebastian929> spawn thanks for all the help
<SpAwN> not a prob at all sebastian929 =D
<sebastian929> can anyone else help me figure this problem out?
<surgy> i have an 80gb hdd partioned into a 20 gb part. and a 55 gb part. im trying to put xubuntu on the 20 gb part but it keeps hanging can someone help?
<surgy> unclemike: np
<mrj_> |lostbyte|: THANKY U SO MUCH !
<mrj_> :)
<|lostbyte|> Ayabara, at kde boot or kernel boot ?
<sebastian929> i think im goin to reformat my linux drive should i go with a 64bit or 32bit kubuntu?
<surgy> ?
<sebastian929> i have a 64bit processor
<unclemike> surgy: just X11.conf   no xorg.conf
<sebastian929> i was running 64 bit before
<surgy> unclemike: what are you talking about?
<sui> sebastian929: why do you want to reinstall?
<sebastian929> because i cant boot into it
<sebastian929> so i might as well reinstall
<surgy> can anyone help me?
<unclemike> you said su gedit /ect/x11.conf...and im editing the xorg.conf
<sebastian929> sui: do you know anything else i can cehck?
<sui> sebastian929: thats windows-behaviour
<Ayabara> |lostbyte|, doesn't matter I think. it's a bunch of xmodmap calls to make the media keys of my laptop work
<surgy> unclemike: oh lol sorry its the same either way though
<unclemike> ohh ok..
<Hawkwind> sebastian929: Stick with 32bit by all means
<surgy> just gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<|lostbyte|> Ayabara, place it in.. .kde/Autostart/
<sui> sebastian929: no, i can't help you, cause i'm not firm with ubuntu-- but I suppose you can find the answer on the net. try to ask go-ora-gle
<obf213> anyone know where you can watch nfl online w/ linux.
<sui> sebastian929: is X starting?
<|lostbyte|> nfl ?
<sebastian929> i dunno how can i tell?
<Ayabara> |lostbyte|, should it run if I restart X then, or when I restart the kernel
<|lostbyte|> Ayabara, restart X
<surgy> does someone know a little about partitions? mind giving me some info on swaps and stuff?
<Hawkwind> obf213: You can't AFAIK
<Ayabara> |lostbyte|, thanks
<obf213> are they working on flash 8 for linux
<sebastian929> sui: how can i tell i get to the boot screen
<sebastian929> sui: where i login to kde
<Hawkwind> obf213: No new flash for Linux til after the first of the year.  We'll have flash 9 as our next version
<|lostbyte|> surgy, NOTE : Swap should be equal to the ram your having.
<obf213> ahh i c. just in time for the superbowl? lol this sucks
<|lostbyte|> np
<sui> sebastian929: your system has already bootet, i suppose. it's a login error you get
<draik> QUESTION: If I do a 1-to-1 copy of a DVD, can I use K3B or do I have to use K9Copy?
<Hawkwind> draik: k9copy
<sebastian929> sui: yah im trying to figure out this error
<Hawkwind> draik: You have to shrink it first, if it's a movie DVD
<sebastian929> sui: i know its windows behaviour but right now kubuntu is acting like windows
<draik> no way I can do 1-to-1?
<Hawkwind> draik: If it's regular data, then you can straight copy it
<sebastian929> install one package and its toast
<draik> oic
<Hawkwind> draik: Not if it's a movie, no
<draik> ok
<surgy> lostbyte: but the partition manager on the kubuntu installer is saying i need a completely seperate partition just for swap.......should i partition 512 mb off of the 20gb partition?
<draik> Thank you Hawkwind
<draik> Just wanted to clarify
<Hawkwind> draik: No problem
<Hawkwind> draik: You can use k3b for movies if you have dual layer DVD's which I doubt you do :P
<draik> Is there a faster way of copying 1-to-1?
<|lostbyte|> surgy, yes, partition it and name it linux-swap
<draik> I have a dual-layer burner, but not the media
<sui> sebastian929: try update-rc.d xorg-common defaults; update-rc.d kdm defaults
<Hawkwind> draik: Then you have to use k9copy
<draik> nothing faster?
<sebastian929> ok
<surgy> lostbyte i allready split it up 20 gb for kubuntu and 55 gb for windows, so now your saying i need to take more off of the 20 gb?
<sebastian929> brb
<Hawkwind> draik: Nope
<draik> oh well :(
<|lostbyte|> surgy, i am only saying keep a partiton for swap.
<surgy> lostbyte i only have two partitions.........
<surgy> lostbyte and windows cant be removed becuase win32 emulation isnt where i want it to be
<draik> Hey Hawkwind, the book Beginning Ubuntu Linux and Linux Pocket Guide come in handy... if only I would have noticed that the Linux Pocket Guide was for Fedora...
<Pointblank> hey all back
<|lostbyte|> huh, So is this a freah linux install..
<|lostbyte|> surgy, are you installing kubuntu at the moment ?
<Raul12> ok i play mp3 with real player but not any avis or mpegs
<surgy> lostbyte can i use my windows partition  as a swap? (that whould destroy windows right?)
<Pointblank> y'know once ive installed a game using wine, if i wanted to uninstall it, is it just a case of deleting the files from the .wine folder
<|lostbyte|> surgy, it would.
<surgy> lostbyte yes im talking to you with the live cd and running the installer in the background
<|lostbyte|> surgy, k, then resize your linux partion down, giving place fore swap.
<surgy> lostbyte 1gb whould be enough for swap?
<sh4d3z> more than enough
<|lostbyte|> surgy, Yes..
<yannux> nobody for my problem ?
<surgy> ok just so happens i had 1.492 mb at the end after i changed the ubuntu part to 20gb
<Pointblank> ok cool i found the wine uninstaller
<sh4d3z> ooo where is that?
<ZkYeZ> wish me luck. i`m updating dapper to edgy
<surgy> lostbyte i should format the small one as "linux-swap" ?
<ZkYeZ> any success/horror stories?
<yannux> I've a problem with disconnect session :s
<yannux> any windows appear to choose halt or reboot
<yannux> or just quit kde
<yannux> someone can help me ?
<unclemike> surgy: on the su gedit /ect/x11.conf.... gedit or kwrite come up unknown ID:
<naegling23> when I run sudo dpkg --configure -a in console, errors come up in mythtv and mythtv database, this causes errors when trying to install packages in adept, what can I do to fix these errors, both mythtv programs are installed and running fine?
<Tulpe_> Hello, my usb wlan stick doenst work, i need help...
<RogueJediX> Anyone else have trouble accessing kubuntu.pastebin.com?
<surgy> unclemike i think its /etc/X11.conf (with a capitol X)
<Tulpe_> if i start the interface i got a message: SET failed on device wlan0
<surgy> why isnt my new partition showing!!!!
<Hawkwind> RogueJediX: Nope, works here just fine
<surgy> under prepare mount points
<RogueJediX> Weird
<Tulpe_> can anyone help me?
<Tulpe_> just open query pls
<Azzco> I'm wondering about how to write h2o with the 2 a bit lower... does anyone know how?
<Hawkwind> Tulpe_: Just ask your question here in the channel
<yannux> erf any help ??
<yannux> :s
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i start multiple x server?
<Hawkwind> MetaMorfoziS: startx -- :2
<Tulpe_> ok, /etc/init.d/network restart
<Hawkwind> MetaMorfoziS: Or you can do startx /path/to/gnome -- :2
<Azzco> MetaMorfoziS,  it's easy "sudo X :1"
<Tulpe_> and then: SET failed for devive wlan0: Operation not supported
<MetaMorfoziS> hoho azzco thx, and how can i start a kdm for it?
<RogueJediX> Can someone please take a look at my aadebug output and see if they can find anything unusual or wrong?
<surgy> ok see you guys aft install
<Azzco> you can swith between xserver with Ctrl + Alt + F7/F8 and you can launch an xterm in display :1 with "xterm -display :1"
<unclemike> surgy: how about kdesu gedit....
<MetaMorfoziS> its in f9
<surgy> unclemike what?
<MetaMorfoziS> meta@sajtroot:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start -DISPLAY:1
<MetaMorfoziS> Starting K Display Manager: kdm already running.
<MetaMorfoziS> why?
<Tulpe_> the configuration in /etc/network/interfaces look properly correct
<surgy> uncle mike rephrase your question
<Azzco> MetaMorfoziS,  okay well you should be able to navigate a bit with your console on the other Xserver ;) (I'm not good at this as I learned it myself a few days ago)
<Tulpe_> ive set the ESSID und the encryptiopn key
<Hawkwind> MetaMorfoziS: Do it from another tty, hit ctrl-alt-f4
<Hawkwind> MetaMorfoziS: Log in there and do it from that screen
<unclemike> editing the xorg.conf.....kdesu is working insted of su
<chozabu> join #pyweek
<chozabu> whoops
<MetaMorfoziS> Hawkwind: it not work, it hink my syntax is bad... how? /etc/init.d/kdm start DISPLAY=1 or DISPLAY 1 or DISPLAY:1 or DISPLAY=1:0 or what?
<Hawkwind> MetaMorfoziS: startx -- :1
<Hawkwind> MetaMorfoziS: I've never seen it work with the commands you are trying to issue
<_ShoGo_> have edgy been released?
<MetaMorfoziS> Fatal server error:
<MetaMorfoziS> Server is already active for display 0
<MetaMorfoziS>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<MetaMorfoziS>         and start again.
<MetaMorfoziS> but i have running x
<MetaMorfoziS> on f9
<MetaMorfoziS> but i can1t start kdm again
<MetaMorfoziS> because it said it's already running, that is true, but i want once again:D
<trappist> MetaMorfoziS: what you want is for kde to start multiple X instances, which I think you'd set up in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<Hawkwind> MetaMorfoziS: Try startx -- :2  then
<MetaMorfoziS> startx starts kde?
<Hawkwind> MetaMorfoziS: It works here without editing any files for starting multiple X sessions
<MetaMorfoziS> or only x?
<Hawkwind> MetaMorfoziS: It starts KDE by default, yes
<MetaMorfoziS> startx always gets errors
<Hawkwind> MetaMorfoziS: But do it from a different tty like ctrl-alt-f4
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, it do the same error from konsole
<sum> kann mir spontan jemand ein bildverwaltungstool empfehlen ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> StaticServers=:0,:1 ?
<robert____> hey, was geht hier?
<ravenous> maybe im missing the button but can you set kde to switch desktops when you bump the side of the screen?
<ubuntu_> hi ever body
<ubuntu_> i was just wonder how do you get m3p working
<ubuntu_> mp3
<MattyMatt> hi all. I just installed kubuntu 6.06.  It never asked me for a root password
<ubuntu_> the password is the one you picked for your reguler name
<ubuntu_> you have to use sudo first
<MattyMatt> su root says Sorry
<lupine_85> su passwd to set a real root password - although you don't generally need
<lupine_85> ...it
<lupine_85> erm, sudo passwd rather
<lupine_85> sudo (for console) and kdesu (for GUI) are what Kubuntu generally uses for gaining root privs on an app-by-app basis
<MattyMatt> sweet. got it
<orient2000> Hi! Does anybody know how to increase volume in .avi movie? Is there any program in Kubuntu to do it?
<Raul12> man these kbuntu gives notthin
<Raul12> not even any codec to play any thing
<Raul12> grrrr
<orient2000> I can play all .ogg, mp3, watch the movies, no problem.
<Hawkwind> Raul12: Sure it does.  You just have to install them
<Hawkwind> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<orient2000> .avi, dvd,s all is there to get to work --- easy kubuntu?
<Raul12> no
<Raul12> they all given half hartened software
<Raul12> no 1 work on start
<Hawkwind> Raul12: Not true.  It works for everyone that has installed them
<Hawkwind> Raul12: It doesn't have the support due to legal issues
<Raul12> u have 2 find configure
<orient2000> It is microsoft and other companies blocking codecs.
<Hawkwind> No you don't
<Raul12> then it work
<Raul12> uffff
<Hawkwind> Raul12: If you install the stuff it tells you then it simply works
<orient2000> Hi! Does anybody know how to increase volume in .avi movie? Is there any program in Kubuntu to do it?
<sui> i installed the w32codecs and all the other today... it's working fine
<Raul12> that what i am doin 4 past 6 hrs
<Hawkwind> orient2000: Please don't repeat every couple of minutes. If/When someone knows and can help they will
<sui> orient2000: use kmix, or the button in kaffeine
<Hawkwind> orient2000: Are you talking about increasing it within the file itself...or just turning up the volume on your system ?
<sander_> Does anyone know is there a way to change device numbers on a hard drive? I.e. change sda7 to sda8
<MattyMatt> it's the FSF who forbid the distribution of closed source codecs and drivers with GPL kernel
<Hawkwind> sander_: That is dependant on where it's plugged in on the cable within the system
<sander_> In this case I installed Kubuntu and it changes the partition number when I recreated it and moved everything around. sda5 became sda8 and the other linux can't find anything.
<sander_> I thought the gparted cd could change this ordering, but I was wrong.
<Raul12> no it cant
<Raul12> u just have write down u partition before makin any changes
<sander_> Yeah, I keep trying to boot back in to suse, but there's some setting that causes the kernel to panic before I can edit fstab to let it know where things are.
<sander_> Maybe I can edit the fstab on that drive from in kubuntu...
<Raul12> restart kbuntu in fail safe mode then root then fstab
<ubuntu> hello
<tj> hey
<tj> why cant i play tghis game i downloaded
<tj> i have windows crossover?
<Vegeta^> Where do I find the equiv. of System -> Preferences -> Sound (gnome) in KDE?
<tj> uh can someone help me?
<_bbeck> Vegeta^: System Settings -> Sound & Multimedia I assume, never used gnome.
<Vegeta^> ok
<tj> now can someone hellp me please
<sui> tj: you're asking meta-questions
<tj> how do i get to meta or.......wat do i do
<tj> iim a noob
<sui> tj: helpful for us is: what have you installed, what have you done, have you looked on the web for an answer?
<sui> tj: nice document: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<tj> no i hsavent
<tj> ill look there
<tj> im just gonna delete it for now till my friend "xcalibur" comes over and shows me
<orient2000> thanks <sui> Kmix is perfect. Have a nice day to all. James.
<tj> but can someone give me the link to offtopic
<GNUrante> Hi
<Hawkwind> tj: You mean #Kubuntu-OffTopic ?
<tj> yah thanks cya
<sui> *shrug*
<sui> sometimes i'm scared ;>
<Raul12> where externally installed software stored on the system
<sui> Raul12: what "software"? how did you install it?
<sui> Raul12: which programname is your friend
<Raul12> real player
<Raul12> or if i install amarok from external source
<sui> Raul12: why didn't you use apt to install real?
<Raul12> i didt found it
<Raul12> in apt
<sui> Raul12: depends on your configureprefix
<Raul12> how do i know that
<sander_> Thanks for the help Raul12 and Hawkwind
<sui> Raul12: you set it yourself. normally you find all software under /usr/bin, sometimes in /usr/local/bin and in same rare cases in /opt
<Raul12> thanks sui
<TheGateKeeper> Raul12: you want to install realplayer?
<alex_> has anyone dual booted vista with dapper?
<reuwen> a ver
<Kr4t05> alex_: No one dual-boots anymore. All the cool kids use VMWare. :P
<Kr4t05> Eureka!!
<kendrick> hey there.
<kendrick> what package contains the menu updater tool for KDE?
<reuwen> pffff
<kendrick> (the one that finds apps that you might want added to the K menu)
<kendrick> .. in the meantime, i'm starving! bbiab
<Raul12> real player cant play avis
<firesuite_> hey guys, is there a decent photoshop package for Linux?
<sui> firesuite_: try gimp or gimpshop
<firesuite_> thanks i'll take a look
<Raul12> how to see running process in ubuntu
<Kr4t05> Raul12: CTRL+ESC
<Kr4t05> I think...
<sui> Kr4t05: jap, you're right
<Kr4t05> Kewl
<firesuite_> Raul try this - http://www.cyberciti.biz/nixcraft/linux/docs/uniqlinuxfeatures/lsst/ch02sec20.html
<Raul12> thankx
#kubuntu 2007-09-03
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: is anon_upload_enable=YES? and make sure the ftp user has permission on the upload dir.
<ScorpKing> CprgmSwR2: ur welcome.
<tazgodx> how do i give anonymous user permission? and yes, anon_upload_enable is set to YES
<tobias_> try sudo make install first
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: chown the upload dir to ftp user
<soccermike1337> ok
<soccermike1337> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<soccermike1337> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<soccermike1337> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<soccermike1337> oh im sorry :-/ i didnt notice it was pasting it
<elite101> ##hardware !
<tobias_> mhm soccermike1337 did you have any error before ?
<tobias_> in the first 3 steps I mean and the first part of the 4th step
<soccermike1337> nope
<soccermike1337> just when i got to the third line
<tazgodx> ScorpKing: but if i login as anonymous, how do i chown for anonymous?
<soccermike1337> of the uh fourth step
<tobias_> and you did all the steps in the correct order? :/
<soccermike1337> yep
<tobias_> mhm sorry, I cant help you with that then
<tobias_> maybe you try #ubuntu again :p
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: uhm... don't know. one sec...
<soccermike1337> ok
<soccermike1337> thanks
<tazgodx> lol
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: so u can see all the other directories when u ftp as anon  user?
<sFEARs> i tried the steps in that dual boot toot. got to the very last step & it gave me an error about /boot/grub/stage1 not found
<sFEARs> any ideas?
<tazgodx> i see the /var/lib/mythtv folder, and there are 4 folders in that that i want to be able to write to
<Savak> right, best pay attention to gf, night all!
<sFEARs> later
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: set anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES and chmod the folders in /var/lib/mythtv so ftp user can write
<tazgodx> i have that one setting set, how do i chmod folders in terminal?
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: what is ur ftp username?
<tazgodx> anonymous
<tazgodx> i think i found it, hold up
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: sudo chown anonymous:anonymous -R /var/lib/mythtv/
<elite101> dont mind this --> ##hardware
<elite101> just trying to join it
<tazgodx> hmm, ok i got it to write a file for the uplaod, but it desconnects before actually uploading
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: check the logs
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: /var/log/vsftpd.log
<tazgodx> [17:51:16]  500 OOPS: fchown
<tazgodx> [17:51:16]  500 OOPS: priv_sock_get_result
<tazgodx> [17:51:16]  *** Disconnected.
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: uhm... try to google the second one
<tazgodx> k
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: found it on the faq link i gave u.
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: nope. not it.
<SoulChild> Help,... my /etc/services file is lost after backup,... how do i restore it?
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: what is the chown_username set as?
<tazgodx> how do i find that out?
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: in /etc/vsftpd.conf
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: i think i needs to be set to the anonymous username u created.
<Biovore> oO
<elite101> can you run windows inside Linux? like parrelels
<ScorpKing> yes
<Chousuke> yes, with vmware
<Chousuke> or qemu
<Chousuke> or xen, or kvm
<Chousuke> or... well, you have options
<elite101> yeah lol or is there a thing called Virual box?
<elite101> so you can run any OS inside linux? execpt MAC
<ScorpKing> even mac
<elite101> mhm on PC>?
<elite101> o.0
<ScorpKing> intel version
<elite101> ahh
<elite101> mhm i wouldnt mind getting a Mac with very good HW this way you can run linux/windows/mac
<Biovore> vitual box can work on other arches as well..
<ScorpKing> google for that. :D
<Biovore> or theres qemu as well
<elite101> unles the make was a c2d 2.66Ghz or quad and had 4gb ram
<elite101> mac HW^
<Biovore> well its open source..
<Biovore> virtual box can be compiled to any arch
<elite101> is mac opensoure? it is Unix based?
<Biovore> mac is bsd based
<elite101> ahh UNIX*
<Biovore> basicly its unix
<elite101> lol if you wanna get technical
<ScorpKing> not free
<elite101> :(
<ScorpKing> u can always be a pirate :)
<elite101> well you can run Mac on PC with it Hacked and all but i would imagine its slow and it is illegal
<aguitel> anyone upgrade to gusty?
<Biovore> yeah.. mac isn't free.. the licenced BSD from berkly
<Biovore> and built from it..
<elite101> mhm so could i get Berkly then build it into mac?
<elite101> then downlaod and install make software
<Biovore> well its alot of work...
<elite101> mac* no make
<Biovore> apple built alot of stuff to go on top of it..
<elite101> lol i bet
<Biovore> and changed alot of things
<elite101> was mac software ever free? from back when they where startung?
<Biovore> it isn't bsd, its just bsd like
<Biovore> nope
<Biovore> its apple.. come on..
<elite101> mmh i wouldnt mind some software form them
<elite101> like there Movie editors and stuff
<Biovore> thats all adobe
<Biovore> Linux and video editing has some work to go..
<ScorpKing> a lot
<ScorpKing> maybe one day...
<Biovore> there are comerical apps for profressional grade video editing for linux.. but there way out of the price range..
<ScorpKing> like?
<Biovore> I have seen some..
<Biovore> Pixar uses one
<Biovore> there kinda in house deals though..
<ScorpKing> i'd rather buy software for linux than buy windows.
<ScorpKing> or mac
<elite101> same
<elite101> linux is better too so say you dont like some of there software you could change somethings
<ScorpKing> yip
<elite101> mhm but i like the easy editing software from Linux
<Biovore> http://www.mainconcept.com/site/ <-- video editor program
<Biovore> comercial
<elite101> free?
<schneider_> somebody speak Spanish?
<elite101> nope
<elite101> espanol
<Hirvinen> !es | schneider_
<ubotu> schneider_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ScorpKing> lol
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: u still there? any luck?
<tazgodx> im here
<tazgodx> no luck
<tazgodx> reading as much as i can
<ScorpKing> :( same problem?
<tazgodx> it seems it has write access to the folder, but not the files in the folder, if thats even possible
<Chousuke> that is possible
<ScorpKing> anyone else know something about vsftp?
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: if u run ls -l in the ftp dir, what's the permissions?
<CPrgmSwR2> Has anyone in here installed the kde4 svn?
<caesar_> how do I get the menu that searches, like in SUSE and Sabayon?
<tazgodx> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tazgodx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36118/
<reallyjoel> I've gone through the entire KDE control center, but I can't find where to set the behaviour for clicking on files.. I want single click to be 'select'
<caesar_> reallyjoel: what you're looking for is actually in the "Mouse" control panel
<tazgodx> is it possible to set up vsftpd to set chmod of all files its uploading to 755?
<reallyjoel> caesar_, where's that then?
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: is mythtv the ftp user? did u check out http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7520? scroll down to a section called Listing 1. vsftpd.conf Settings for Anonymous FTP
<sFEARs> hello again
<caesar_> I went to "control center", and searched for "mouse"
<ScorpKing> hi
<waltercool> In kubuntu can i install kde4 beta?
<caesar_> reallyjoel: system->control center
<reallyjoel> ah, found it, so it was in the control center all along
<caesar_> yup. Just not in the logical place
<reallyjoel> caesar_, yeah, thanks!
<CPrgmSwR2> waltercool: you can install kde4 from svn
<sFEARs> i'm still having trouble with my dual boot settings. anyone think they can help me out
<waltercool> CPrgmSwR2: And works good?
<caesar_> Is there any way I can get the SUSE-style search menu in Kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: it looks like the problem is with ur ftp user.
<waltercool> CPrgmSwR2: or like the alpha?
<caesar_> like, SUSE/Sabayon style
<klobster> my java is dying : (
<reallyjoel> maybe you should consider duplicating the settings, and include it in the desktop behaviour
<CPrgmSwR2> waltercool: it works like the alpha, because there is no kde4 that works good yet
<tazgodx> im reading it now
<ScorpKing> ok
<waltercool> CPrgmSwR2: :(... so... only wait to October t_t
<CPrgmSwR2> actually december
<klobster> I haven't upgrade3d it recently, I don't know why it's borked...
<CPrgmSwR2> they pushed the release date back
<CPrgmSwR2> but the good news is that kde4 is going to be a pretty big upgrade
<waltercool> CPrgmSwR2: :O but is the same visual, no?
<CPrgmSwR2> there is a new plasma panel now
<CPrgmSwR2> it looks really cool
<BluesKaj> CPrgmSwR2, yeah , I may need to upgrade my hardware to run it :)
<CPrgmSwR2> you shouldn't need to kde4 users less memory
<BluesKaj> i tried the suse live cd with kde4 on it ...wouldn't even load
<CPrgmSwR2> KDE4 is going to support composite, for those that have a new computer otherwise it will be like kde3 but with LOTS of enhancements
<tazgodx> i think i got it somehow :)
<waltercool> CPrgmSwR2: well.. thats cool :)
<CPrgmSwR2> you have to understand that kde4 has lots and lots of bugs right now
<waltercool> CPrgmSwR2: And another version of Kubuntu is come too, or not?
<CPrgmSwR2> gutsy
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: it's working?
<CPrgmSwR2> I think so, I havn't kept track of the kubuntu stuff
<tazgodx> i just uploaded a file
<klobster> any ideas on how to reset my java control?  it's affecting multiple users, so I now it's not just something I did.
<ScorpKing> :-D
<CPrgmSwR2> Infact I am tring to convert to kubuntu from gentoo
<ScorpKing> good choice
<Biovore> kde4 will probably be herion.. (the release after gusty.. and the next LTS release)
<CPrgmSwR2> I just can't seem to create this kde-devel users for compiling/using kde4
<tazgodx> now to figure out how to get mythtv to recognize my files, thanks :)
<klobster> !java > klobster
<CPrgmSwR2> but kde4 is quite awsome, with its plasmoid system
<CPrgmSwR2> and it actually has true transparency
<inaety> CPrgmSwR2: you got the beta?
<waltercool> CPrgmSwR2: :O!! but uses a lot of resources that?
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: what do you mean? ur welcome.:)
<CPrgmSwR2> on gentoo I have the svn copy
<inaety> CPrgmSwR2: i was gonna get it but i decided that it be more fun to wait for it
<CPrgmSwR2> the only reason I got it was because I was going to develop some game kit
<CPrgmSwR2> then I got addicted to it
<waltercool> CPrgmSwR2: How amount of hours compilating that?
<BluesKaj> Gutsy broke my xorg file after a net upgrade and there was no way of reconfigging the xserver enuff to get X to show on my monitor..all the sounds worked but no login spalsh screen
<CPrgmSwR2> like 4 at most
<CPrgmSwR2> for the mimimal that is
<waltercool> xOO that the main problem of gentoo xD
<Biovore> KDE4 will be cool once they get it fully complete..
<DaSkreech> hi CPrgmSwR2
<Biovore> you can build it from souce on kubuntu to as well..
<CPrgmSwR2> then I would say an additional 2 hours after that, but once you have it installed you can update it within a couple hours each week
<CPrgmSwR2> hey DaSkreech
<CPrgmSwR2> I am having trouble getting my kde-devel user to recognize my .bashrc file
<Biovore> ?
<Biovore> wried
<tazgodx> ScorpKing:  well, now i have some mp3s in my mythtv music folder, but they aren't showing up.
<CPrgmSwR2> sudo useradd -m kde-devel <-- this is how I create it right
<CPrgmSwR2> ?
<hydrogen> yes
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<CPrgmSwR2> kwrite: cannot connect to X server
<hydrogen> add -s /bin/bash
<hydrogen> actually
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<CPrgmSwR2> oops
<hydrogen> for one
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> before you su
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: what is ur setup again? do they show with ls?
<hydrogen> xhost +local:kde-devel
<tazgodx> yeah they show with ls
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: Could have sworn you were a gentoo cow
<tazgodx> i think its just codec problems on my mythtv setup
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: I am sick and tired of the 20 hour install
<Biovore> Thats the reason I went to debian.. :-P
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: mmm. never seen mythtv. hope u get it fixed soon. :)
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: ha ha :)
<Biovore> gentoo is cool. just I can't stand waiting 3 hours for something to build..
<hydrogen> warning to kde4 hopefuls :)
<CPrgmSwR2> Biovore: My exact thoughts
<hydrogen> du -sh ~ = 9.8G    .
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: Hows Kollagame going?
<CPrgmSwR2> I am really stuck on it
<DaSkreech> Where?
<CPrgmSwR2> Weill I need to create a control that allows the artist to arrange images in such a fashion to create an animation
<CPrgmSwR2> but I cannot figure out how to create a control in Qt that allows the user to sort the images
<CPrgmSwR2> I know how to add/remove and even insert into a list, but for some reason when I remove the same item and add it back, the qt framework discards it as a duplicate
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: don't know if this will help but u need libxine-extracodecs to play mp3's.
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: asked in #kde-devel ?
<CPrgmSwR2> I have
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: They just said to cool it and wait a while
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: ha ha :) what else needs working on?
<CPrgmSwR2> After that I just need an optmized qt graphics object
<CPrgmSwR2> and I can finish the game
<CPrgmSwR2> I made a small game in sdl with colliding balls
<tazgodx> ScorpKing: sweet, got my music to show up :) thats my main point of all this. now to FTP my music collection :) thanks for all your help
<Biovore> yeah.. QT4 has some querks
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: Seriously?
<Biovore> I have had some luck with the glWidget thing though..  <-- use that as the output window of SDL stuff..
<CPrgmSwR2> I believe so, because most of the cause of me being stuck is due to know understand how to do this/that in qt
<ScorpKing> tazgodx: any time. have fun! :)
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: that's really good news
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah, but the bad news is that I cannot get help
<CPrgmSwR2> Its very discouraging that I cannot seem to get any one to help me develop the game
<CPrgmSwR2> compiling qt-copy now
<nosrednaekim> CPrgmSwR2: the qt docs are amazing..
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah they are
<ScorpKing> CPrgmSwR2: what game is it?
<CPrgmSwR2> Its suppose to be mainly a RPG game IDE
<ScorpKing> o ok. :)
<CPrgmSwR2> I thought it would be neat to allow individuals to developer their own rpg game with the simplicity of point/click
<ScorpKing> yes, that would be great.
<CPrgmSwR2> In my mind the only thing lacking from kde is a good RPG/shoot-em up games
<ScorpKing> true. i only know pascal. don't think that will be of any help.
<CPrgmSwR2> I hate pascal
<CPrgmSwR2> had to learn it for school briefly
<ScorpKing> haha
<ScorpKing> i wanna learn c++ but my book got stoled the other day.:(
<CPrgmSwR2> there is an online book thats really good
<ScorpKing> now i have to print a new one
<CPrgmSwR2> and its free
<ScorpKing> thinking in c++?
<CPrgmSwR2> yep
<ScorpKing> got vol 1 and 2
<jordan_> hi
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<klobster> reinstalling fixed my java lockups
<CPrgmSwR2> I cannot believe someone stole your print out book
<ScorpKing> ya that suck. it was binded and all. very neat.
<CPrgmSwR2> I can just imagine a theif trying to sell the paper for a penny a piece
<ScorpKing> haha. most likely
<encom> kubuntu-es
<tazgodx> how can i remove a directory in the terminal?
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> tazgodx: rm
<DaSkreech> rmdir sorry
<CPrgmSwR2> tazgodx: rm -R
<nosrednaekim> tazgodx: "rm -rf ,directory name>"
<jordan_> hey how do u open kde wallet
<encom> thankds
<encom> thanks
<nosrednaekim> jordan_: "kwalletmanager"
<CPrgmSwR2> rm -rf is force remove
<CPrgmSwR2> be careful with that
<tazgodx> thanks
<NightBird> yeah
<tazgodx> now, remove deletes it completely right?
<jordan_> thx
<NightBird> rm -r is a safer command( though.... all it really means is that it'll ask you)
<hydrogen> err
<NightBird> so it's only margionally safer
<hydrogen> rm -ri
<hydrogen> is safer
<CPrgmSwR2> what is rm -ri do?
<hydrogen> it is a sometimes thing otherwise
<NightBird> prompts before deleting something
<hydrogen> if you don't pass it a parameter it depends on file perms i believe
* CPrgmSwR2 cannot wait for the release of kde4
* hydrogen can
<tazgodx> well i tried just rm and it told me "rm: cannot remove `dmb2007-07-08.mk4.flac16': Is a directory"
<nosrednaekim> tazgodx: thats why you need -r
* NightBird tried installing kde4 as an alternative startup... when I select it... it doesn't start up :P
<CPrgmSwR2> tazgodx: make sure you provide it with -r as that allows it to remove directories
<tazgodx> thanks
<tazgodx> the -r worked
<CPrgmSwR2> NightBird: I put exec startkde in .xinitrc
<CPrgmSwR2> then do startx as kde-devel to start kde4
<ScorpKing> well i'm off. the sun will rise in about 4 hours. better get some sleep. cheers all :)
<NightBird> sleep well ScorpKing
<CPrgmSwR2> the sun is out here
* NightBird is tired....
* NightBird blinks
<NightBird> I just remembered
<NightBird> I have tomorrow off of work
<anonymousguy> help!
<jordan_> thats good
<NightBird> it is
<jordan_> yes very
<jordan_> help with what
<jordan_> ?
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: time for bed?
<ubuntu> Hi
<CPrgmSwR2> its 7:08 PM here
<anonymousguy> i'm trying to install some drivers for my graphic card, but when i compile them...
<anonymousguy> i' can't
<CPrgmSwR2> ati
<CPrgmSwR2> ?
<nosrednaekim> anonymousguy: there is no need to compile drivers.
<anonymousguy> i was downloaded
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<anonymousguy> no, VIA
<CPrgmSwR2> how do you download yourself
<pepe_> ?
<NightBird> anonymousguy: are there drivers available in the repos that you can use instead?
<inaety> CPrgmSwR2: he can hardly speak english, give him a break
* lavacano201014 has figured out how to change display managers
<anonymousguy> i was downloades them in:http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=164#top
<NightBird> speaking of which.... *restarts his laptop
<CPrgmSwR2> Sorry
<nosrednaekim> anonymousguy: are you folloing a  tutorial?
<anonymousguy> yes
<anonymousguy> http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/software-libre/linux/how-to-via-k8m890-chrome-9-igp-and-linuxs-xorg-ubuntu-edgy-610/
<anonymousguy> this is
<ubuntu> hmm i have a question. Can i use another Media player besides Amarok. I'm a total noob with Kubuntu
<hydrogen> yes
<nosrednaekim> anonymousguy: use the official ubuntu one..
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu: of course
<ubuntu> oh sweet
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntu download juk
<nosrednaekim> !via | anonymousguy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> another thing
<nosrednaekim> !graphics | anonymousguy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lavacano201014> !xmms | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<nosrednaekim> !ati | anonymousguy
<ubotu> anonymousguy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hydrogen> feel free to browse the multimedia category of add/remove programs to see the selection
<nosrednaekim> anonymousguy: that has via driver instructions as well
<ubuntu> if i acreate a partition in one of my hard drivers and i Install Kubuntu there and i have Windows Xp in another parititon i will have problems?
<anonymousguy> no, that is VIA no ATI or NVidia
<lavacano201014> no
<anonymousguy> yes
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu: done right, no
<lavacano201014> ubuntu: you will wind up with a menu asking which operating system you want to use
<lavacano201014> provided the partitioning doesnt damage Windows XP beyond repaie
<lavacano201014> then only Kubuntu works
<ubuntu> uh hu
<lavacano201014> but that has never happened that i know of so
<ubuntu> well both partition will be in a differnt hard drive
<lavacano201014> waaaay too rare
<anonymousguy> ...
<ubuntu> hmm
<lavacano201014> then XP will never know whats going on
<ubuntu> ok
<nosrednaekim> anonymousguy: there are instructions for VIA on that page as well.
<anonymousguy> i suposse
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu: ms windows is just fragile but it can be done
<inaety> nosrednaekim: where on that binary page?
<nosrednaekim> inaety: what?
<anonymousguy> inaety, can explain them what happened
<inaety> nosrednaekim: where on the binary how to page does it have bia?
<inaety> via*
<inaety> anonymousguy: yeah
<nosrednaekim> umm lemme see.
<caesar_> my gnome programs look awful in KDE. What can I do about this?
<sayers> How do I have Bluetooth not boot up when I turn my computer on
<nosrednaekim> caesar_: opne kcontrol and go to appearance->gtk sytle
<caesar_> thanks!
<WaltzingAlong> caesar_: kmenu / system settings / appearance / gtk style and themes
<Daisuke-Laptop> oh yay, kernel update that's supposed to fix some of the 1420n issues :D
<inaety> basically he was following some tutorial on how to install the via graphic driver he has and it wants him to have the folder on the /, however, the program should do it for him but it says that the folder already exists...so he tried to delete it and stuff and made sure that there is nothing pertaining to the folder on / but it still says that it is there
<caesar_> wait. "gtk style and themes" isn't there.
<lavacano201014> caesar_: sudo apt-get install gnome
<nosrednaekim> lavacano201014: what?
<WaltzingAlong> caesar_: styles and fonts?
<caesar_> I already have gnome. I installed KDE after having  Ubuntu (not kubuntu) installed
<lavacano201014> ah
<nosrednaekim> anonymousguy: appologies... it wan't on that page
<caesar_> so what's the middle-step I need?
<lavacano201014> i did the reverse
<WaltzingAlong> caesar_: to install kubuntu-desktop?
* caesar_ will try
<lavacano201014> run GNOME apps in a GNOME session
<lavacano201014> and KDE apps in a KDE session
<lavacano201014> i have both open at once
<WaltzingAlong> lavacano201014: :D
<nosrednaekim> caesar_: its in system settings->appearance->gtk styles and fonts
<Daisuke-Laptop> run whichever in whichever session, the thing won't explode ;)
<caesar_> ok. Installing Kubuntu
<anonymousguy> ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> exaile is truly just an amarok clone -_-
<nosrednaekim> yep.
<dwidmann> Well there goes another weekend of work :) Now for my 4 days off
<lavacano201014> heh
<Daisuke-Laptop> and not a particularly good one either
<dwidmann> Daisuke-Laptop: how counterproductive ...
<DaSkreech> Daisuke-Laptop: It's not bad
<nosrednaekim> anonymousguy: here you go http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=5&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FOpenChrome&ei=FlPbRovMKoTeeufv1LsJ&usg=AFQjCNEVUz-FmmjsxKkAktW1XBBiwPr2MA&sig2=AQX1d9fxPDfSnYG61GfnVg
<Daisuke-Laptop> dwidmann: i use ubuntu on the laptop and kubuntu on the desktop
<lavacano201014> my Kubuntu system doesnt like my sound card anyway, so...
<Daisuke-Laptop> so i thought...  i should try out the gnome alternatives on the laptop\
<DaSkreech> !sound | lavacano201014
<ubotu> lavacano201014: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lavacano201014> it doesnt matter to me at all
<lavacano201014> the speakers arent hooked into it anyway
<anonymousguy> norsednaekim: i was tried whit the ubuntu ones, but doesn't work
<nosrednaekim> anonymousguy: these are not the ubutnu drivers..
<dwidmann> Daisuke-Laptop: I almost tried to do that when my 1420n showed up at my door .... within an hour I found myself surgically removing gnome and installing kde
<Daisuke-Laptop> dwidmann: so i'm not the only one that got one :D
<inaety> anonymousguy: have you ever seen http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=5&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FOpenChrome&ei=FlPbRovMKoTeeufv1LsJ&usg=AFQjCNEVUz-FmmjsxKkAktW1XBBiwPr2MA&sig2=AQX1d9fxPDfSnYG61GfnVg before?
<Daisuke-Laptop> awesome
<anonymousguy> no
<Kommando> The nvidia drivers that are on the Nvidia site are the same for all the versions of ubuntu?
<Daisuke-Laptop> i should reboot though, kernel update
<Kommando> sorry if it's a dumb question
<dwidmann> Daisuke-Laptop: if you haven't already I recommend upgrading to Gutsy, it has a bit better support of the hardware and seems to be stable atm
<dwidmann> Kommando: the only dumb question is the one that isn't asked.
<hitmanWilly> Kommando: i would suggest using the repo ones
<aguitel> i need help with this problem,when i restart o shutdown my laptop ,appears screen with ugly colors
<Daisuke-Laptop> really now...  just a replace feisty with gutsy and do an update/dist-upgrade?
<kteagan84> so I'm primarily a GNOME user but I'm currently downloading kubuntu to try out the desktop environment...anything I need to know?
<Kommando> ok man thanks
<inaety> anonymousguy: go back to #kubuntu-es...
<Kommando> so far kubuntu is amazing. on on the live cd to see how well the OS runs
<Kommando> i'm on*
<dwidmann> Kommando: the versionin the repositories sometimes lag behind a version or two, but they aren't ancient, they're fresh as of the time of the Ubuntu version release
<Kommando> oh sweet
<hitmanWilly> Kommando: i've seen several issues with the website nvidia drivers in relation to (k)ubuntu
<dwidmann> (and Ubuntu releases every six months)
* Daisuke-Laptop raises his hand
<lavacano201014> Kommando: ive lagged a little while using the live CD, but once its installed it just speeds by
<Daisuke-Laptop> recompiling the kernel module every time you have a kernel update (that therefore breaks x) is a pain.
<Kommando> mine it's not really lagging
<Daisuke-Laptop> so stick with the repo drivers
<Daisuke-Laptop> i shall return
<Kommando> the only thing that i haven't been able to do is browse my hard drives. i can play cdwss and watch dvds but i can't browse my hard drives for some reason
<hitmanWilly> Kommando: i bet you it is, wait until you install it
<Kommando> it gives me an error
<dwidmann> kteagan84: not really, except that you need to remember kde is very flexible. It's amazing how many gnome users run away from kde just because they didn't like the defaults (which are a bit different)
<aguitel> i need help with this problem,when i restart o shutdown my laptop ,appears screen with ugly colors
<Kommando> well yeah i'm gonna have to install it to see how it runs
<Daisuke-Laptop> not gonna leave yet
<Daisuke-Laptop> forgot i was downloading the GDI disc of CnC
<dwidmann> aguitel: what video drivers are you using?
<hitmanWilly> Kommando: compared to a live-cd, a hd install flies
<Kommando> yeah i know
<Angelus7676> is there something in linux to create flash animations?
<aguitel> ati  drivers dwidmann
<kteagan84> dwidmann: alright, I'll keep that in mind...I plan on using both whenever I feel like it because I like to try out various DE's
<dwidmann> aguitel: wow, I hit the nail on the head every time.
<aguitel> i have laptop soy vaio
<dwidmann> kteagan84: tried fluxbox yet? I like it ...
* hitmanWilly avoids anything sony these days...
<Daisuke-Laptop> is that like a soy vente, half-caff?
<aguitel> dwidmann ,do you know how to fix it
<hitmanWilly> never know when one of those pesky rootkits will pop up....
<kteagan84> dwidmann: I've tried out openbox, and it's pretty cool. Very bare bones and customizable which I like
<anonymousguy> i was do all the thing that there say until i have't seen the page before, but it doesn't work
<dwidmann> aguitel: You probably won't have any luck fixing it. You can blame ATI/AMD for that. Are you using fglrx or the default ati?
<dwidmann> kteagan84: one thing I've been meaning to try is enlightenment, I hear it's interesting
<nosrednaekim> anonymousguy: that page doesn't work? you did the page>
<Kommando> this is the error that it gives me everytime i try to browse my hard Disks.  "Halt Storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999"
<hitmanWilly> kteagan84: tried windowmaker?
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: what about Hardware?
<aguitel> dwidmann ,how i know this?
<Daisuke-Laptop> it's interesting alright, but all of the neat eyecandy that was meant to debut with dr17 has already been done
<kteagan84> hitmanWilly: not yet, is it good?
<Daisuke-Laptop> thanks to beryl and compiz( fusion)
<hitmanWilly> kteagan84: yeah, once you get it set up right
<anonymousguy> no, the steps that there are
<kteagan84> dwidmann: I've heard it's great, haven't tried it yet
<dwidmann> aguitel: grep driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kteagan84> hmmm...might try it out
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: my refusal to buy anything sony stems more from a personal vendetta than quality issues
<dwidmann> Daisuke-Laptop: to which "neat eyecandy" are we referring?
<kteagan84> well this is my first time using KDE, I'm signing out, but wish me luck!
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: ah ok :)
<aguitel> dwidmann ,to type  in the console this command?
<Daisuke-Laptop> just the whole compositing thing
<Kommando> this is the error that it gives me everytime i try to browse my hard Disks.  "Halt Storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999"
<dwidmann> aguitel: yeah
<Daisuke-Laptop> however
<aguitel> dwidmann ,say nothing
<dwidmann> hmm, probably an oops on my part
<dwidmann> accursed case sensitivity :\
<dwidmann> aguitel: "grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf" the only differnce here is that I uppercased the D
<dwidmann> aguitel: there'll be three or four, but only one of them will be for the video card, it will either be ati, radeon, vesa, or fglrx
<aguitel> dwidmann ,say driver ati in the last line
<dwidmann> aguitel: well, that's the default reverse engineered ati driver, maybe you'll have better luck with the proprietary fglrx one?
<dwidmann> !ati | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daisuke-Laptop> dwidmann: looking at e17's feature list, a lot of it isn't duplicated in compiz
<Daisuke-Laptop> looks like i spoke too soon
<dwidmann> Daisuke-Laptop: anything in particular stand out?
<Daisuke-Laptop> http://enlightenment.org/p.php?p=about/dev&l=en
<nosrednaekim> no performance hit ;)
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: in?
<Fusion_> hi guys. where do i look first if konqueror can't go online? thanks
<DaSkreech> bitlost: level up!
<nosrednaekim> e17 effects don't have the performance hit that compiz does
<nosrednaekim> Fusion_: netowrkmanager is telling ti that its not online.
<bitlost> DaSkreech : huh?
<aguitel> dwidmann ,can i install ati drivers with envy?
<DaSkreech> From clueless to a bitlost
<Daisuke-Laptop> nosrednaekim: true
<dwidmann> aguitel: I think so, I'm pretty sure Alberto Milone added that a few months ago
<Fusion_> nosrednaekim: i can go online. it's just konqueror who can't....
<bitlost> lol
<Daisuke-Laptop> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: no, use the restricted-manager.
<nosrednaekim> Fusion_: yeah... Knetowkrmanager is probably telling konqueror that its not in online mode.
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: my macines are beasts, I never noticed any performance hits when running Beryl ^^;
<dwidmann> *machines
<DaSkreech> Fusion_: disconnect and reconnect
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann: with crappy ATI integrated cards I do.. :(
<Fusion_> DaSkreech: yeah tried that
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: a 7900GTX in my box upstairs
<dwidmann> I wonder how well my laptop can handle it *ponders*
<DaSkreech> Fusion_: If it helps the same thing happens to me in Vista
<nosrednaekim> try putting that in a laptop.
<nosrednaekim> exactly
<bitlost> does anyone know why my laptop isn't recognizing usb devices?...where do i start?
<nosrednaekim> bitlost: plug in a usb device and run "dmesg"
<dwidmann> Fusion_: go with what nosrednaekim said, if possible, try killing knetworkmanger, then trying to access websites and such in kde apps
<aguitel> nosrednaekim ,how install ati drives with restricted-manager ?
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: you have restricted-manager installed?
<Fusion_> DaSkreech: err... i mean everything is fine. firefox, tbird, irc, konversation.... it's just knoqueror
<aguitel> nosrednaekim ,i am in  kubuntu ,how i know ?
<bitlost> nosrednaekim: i got loooooong output string
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: oh, and like I was saying about Gutsy earlier, have you tried it yet? They finally got around to some things I've been waiting for for a year. I really should get around to getting my hands dirty ... I hate waiting for things.
<nosrednaekim> bitlost: whats it say at the end? something about USB I should hope\
<bitlost> yes
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: try running "kdesu restricted-manager"
<nosrednaekim> bitlost: pastebin the last 20 lines or so.
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: Tribe 6 is coming out soon
<nosrednaekim> tribe 5 was just released I thought.
<bitlost> nosrednaekim: http://pastebin.com/mc073f43
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: restricted-manager-kde, KdeSudo, gdebi-kde, adept lists all the files in the packages (I'm not sure if I missed this in feisty or not, was it there ... I know that had to be new at some point)
<aguitel> nosrednaekim ,it say :failed to open device
<nosrednaekim> aguitel: dont worry about that stuff.
<Fusion_> dwidmann: yeah that worked this time. weird...
<Fusion_> thanks
<nosrednaekim> bitlost: that doesn't look good. does it do that for every device you plug in?
<dwidmann> Fusion_: yeah ... if you don't "need" kdenetworkmanager, I recommend uninstalling it
<bitlost> im trying another one
<Fusion_> dwidmann: i think i'll do that. never use it anyway. thanks again
<dwidmann> Fusion_: it probably won't be fixed til Gutsy+1, well, maybe it will be fixed in time for gutsy, they're working on it right now ...
<dwidmann> and they *do* have a couple months
<kteagan84> so I'm trying out kubuntu and I have to say it's quite nice. I am already used to gnome and xfce, but kde has its merits
<kteagan84> it definitely seems better for new linux users, especially those used to windows
<Fusion_> dwidmann: i hope so. that's a really weird bug. wouldn't have been able to figure that out myself
<CPrgmSwR2> kteagan84: wait for kde4
<nosrednaekim> kteagan84: most people are of the opposite opinion
<dwidmann> kteagan84: yeah, I think that's why so many gnome users hate the defaults ... but I can't be sure ...
<dwidmann> CPrgmSwR2: But that's like, 4 months away!
<bitlost> nosrednaekim: http://pastebin.com/m4e0fa6b5
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah I know
<bitlost> nosrednaekim: looks a little different
<dwidmann> CPrgmSwR2: and even longer till the .1 release ... and even longer before all the capabilities are fully utilized.
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: or a compile away :)
<kteagan84> dwidmann: hmm... yeah it's definitely worthwhile...I do like the defaults I guess I'm just used to gnome more :D
<nosrednaekim> bitlost: IDK what the problem is.. post it on the forums or ask in #ubuntu
<bitlost> ok thanks
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: yeah .... if you're wanting a beta, wait, was the first beta out  yet? That reminds me, I need to install that.
<Fusion_> if KDE4 works as stable as 3.5.x i'll be happy
<dwidmann> DaSkreech:  you do know that there are packages for it in the repos right?
<CPrgmSwR2> dwidmann: the second beta is only days away
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: Beta2 is flagged
<sayers> I told KDE to never store password for a site. Can Irevert that?
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: yeah
<dwidmann> sayers: probably
<sayers> dwidmann: how? ;)
<dwidmann> sayers, let me give it a quick glance, I'll figure something out
<dwidmann> sayers, there's probably either a file for it, or perhaps it's blocked via a cookie, or somehow blocked in the kwallet, since it would store the password in the wallet, I'd check there first, next I would check for a config file in the ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/ folder
<dwidmann> Ouch, it looks like kde4base is a 280mb download!
* jalel bonne nuit tt le monde
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Psycoshot> Hey, how do I check my video card driver?
<dwidmann> Psycoshot: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<klobster> java is still borked, even after a reinstall, on all users in Konq and in firefox.  It just hangs, randomly.  anyone have any ideas?
<dwidmann> it'll be one of those listed
<dwidmann> klobster: which version of java?
<lavacano201014> klobster: get rid of it completely, uninstall it then delete any traces of it
<lavacano201014> then reinstall
<klobster> dwidmann: jre6
<Psycoshot> dwidmann: It says ATI, is that a default?
<Psycoshot> I have a ATI Radeon 9200
<dwidmann> klobster: installed from the repos? ... perhaps downloading it off sun's site and installing it might work better
<dwidmann> Psycoshot: yeah, that's the default open source reverse engineered ati driver.
<Psycoshot> Ok, what should I get then?
<klobster> dwidmann: maybe
<Psycoshot> I suck at installing drivers
<DaSkreech> Psycoshot: stick with that one I think it's the best one for 9200
<dwidmann> Psycoshot: for? Depends on what you need, for some purposes there's nothing wrong with using that, particularly with some of the older radeons IIRC
<Psycoshot> Well I have like SuperKaramba, kiba-dock and compiz-fusion, so its starting to lag.,
<dwidmann> Psycoshot: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<dwidmann> Psycoshot: well, compiz-fusion isn't exactly light...
<dwidmann> Psycoshot: it probably will lag on an older card like that.
<Psycoshot> dwidmann: "Yes"
<dwidmann> Psycoshot: yeah, then it's definitely the driver that's needed, then again, I think I knew that from the point you mentioned that compiz actually ran with the OSS driver.
<Psycoshot> Ya
<Psycoshot> Its all great, just slower reaction time,
<dwidmann> Psycoshot: like I said, it's probably the card (being as it's old)
<Psycoshot> Ya,
<Psycoshot> Ok thanks for your help.
<dwidmann> Psycoshot: no problem
<sayers> dwidmann: ill ask in kde ;D
<dwidmann> sayers:  saw nothing?
<dwidmann> sayers: well, meanwhile I'll see if I can figure anything more out
<sayers> dwidmann: I didnt look just yet, they might know the 'offical' way
<dwidmann> :O I just noticed something in amarok 1.4.7 (gutsy)!!
<sayers> dwidmann: :O what is it?
<dwidmann> When the dialog window shows with the song title, if you were typing in a box that's under it, the text box shows thru! hurray!
<sayers> dwidmann: thats good?
<dwidmann> sayers: well, otherwise you have a window covering the textbox you're trying to type in, and IMO that's really quite annoying.
<jhutchins> dwidmann: Amarok?
<dwidmann> jhutchins: mmmmmhm
<jhutchins> Yeah, amarok devs got braaaains.
<dwidmann> jhutchins: not to mention mad skillz
<dwidmann> sayers, have you tried clearing your cookies for the site?
<dwidmann> (assuming there are any)
<CPrgmSwR2> why kubuntu is so awsome
<CPrgmSwR2> why = wow
<klobster> nevermind, I think it's actually a flash thing.  and it appears to be common.
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: Welcome my brethen :)
<iskaldur> can anyone recommend a decent/cheap/under $40 graphics card that would allow me to run compiz fusion decently? (i don't care about games)
<Biovore> iskaldur: cheap nvidia
<Daisuke-Laptop> iskaldur: check newegg for low-end nvidia cards
<sayers> dwidmann: no
<Daisuke-Laptop> perhaps the 6200 range
<CPrgmSwR2> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048+4025+106790717&name=GeForce+7+series
<iskaldur> so any of these will work well with kubuntu (no messy configuring) and run something like compiz fusion well?
<CPrgmSwR2> iskaldur: just so long its not ati
<Daisuke-Laptop> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121542
<CPrgmSwR2> oh wow Daisuke-Laptop thats a good deal
<CPrgmSwR2> mabye I should buy one
<iskaldur> haha, hmm, ill get that one :) thanks
<CPrgmSwR2> iskaldur: but I have to say you are taking a risk
<Daisuke-Laptop> it's *not* a workhorse, but a relatively simple 3d card
<iskaldur> cprgmswr2: why risk?
<CPrgmSwR2> I read an article about how specs can sound great and all, while the card sucks period
<dwidmann> CPrgmSwR2: well, there's not as much market for them anymore, seeing as they're on the lower end of a two generation old chipset.
<CPrgmSwR2> so he should be fine with that one?
<dwidmann> (if he as I suspected linked you to a 6200)
<CPrgmSwR2> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121542
<CPrgmSwR2> thats the link
<sayers> dwidmann: I tried that but no luck
<danielronin> I need help, I'm getting invalid login...I think deleting .directory from  /kde/Autostart is why
<BluesKaj> $40 for a video card to run 3D and DRI , compiz-beryl eyecandy is cutting it close :)
<dwidmann> sayers: I just now tried, clearing the cookie(s) made it pop up and ask again ....
<danielronin> I'm on my desktop now, but can't login to laptop
<Biovore> That card will do fine..
<CPrgmSwR2> iskaldur: I take that back.. I didn't notice the reviews
<CPrgmSwR2> 104 said it was worth every penny of it
<danielronin> can anyone help me pls?
<danielronin> much thanks in advance
<dwidmann> sayers: here was what I did, went to my banksite, logged in, said never for this site, closed out, went back in - it didn't prompt, nor remember, closed out, pulled up konqueror, cleared the cookies for my bank site, closed out, opened another konqueror, went to the site, it prompted this time.
<Biovore> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CPrgmSwR2> wow $139 for windows xp pro
<dwidmann> danielronin: if deleting that dir caused the problem, why not just recreate that dir
<sayers> CPrgmSwR2: what a deal!
<danielronin> i can't log back in!
<CPrgmSwR2> sayers: I know
<danielronin> i don't have the laptop setup to ssh into either
<dwidmann> CPrgmSwR2: wow, we all know why vista didn't drive the price down ;)
<danielronin> is there a way to recreate the dir from the live cd?
<dwidmann> danielronin: it's easy to setup ssh
<dwidmann> danielronin: sudo apt-get install openssh-server, and you're good to go!
<CPrgmSwR2> Said thing is that I have windows xp pro and it says I activated it too many times
<sayers> dwidmann: we o?
<sayers> that has not worked dwidmann
<danielronin> can i do that when i can't even log into the machine?
<dwidmann> CPrgmSwR2: call them and ask them for it, you get three free calls, and they hand out regs like candy hehe
<sayers> danielronin: it needs to be on.
<danielronin> it's not accepting my passwd now
<danielronin> i can't get past the login screen
<CPrgmSwR2> oh my gosh they charge you after the third call?
<sayers> CPrgmSwR2: yeah
<dwidmann> sayers: be sure that the password wasn't stored in a different set ... for example, when I deleted cookies there was wachovia.com and wach.wachovia.com, I had to delete both.
<danielronin> does the .document file in .kde/Autostart keep the sudo passwd info?
<CPrgmSwR2> sayers: how much do they charge you
<sayers> CPrgmSwR2: All my crack money NOOOO I don't know :p
<danielronin> i don't even know how to access anthing outside of the live cd =(
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<dwidmann> danielronin, I know a potential fix
<DaSkreech> danielronin: Hmm?
<dwidmann> first things first though danielronin
<danielronin> ok, i'm listening
<sayers> dwidmann: this is still not working :)
<dwidmann> danielronin: boot up in "recovery mode", then run "passwd username" (username being *your* username, and make sure it will work
<danielronin> dang...only one problem with that
<dwidmann> sayers: clear them all? ... all I can say is it got the worked-for-me stamp of approval
<dwidmann> danielronin: oh good, only one
<danielronin> i commented out the recovery mode option from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dwidmann> danielronin: that's fixable
<danielronin> so that option isn't available from a non disc boo
<danielronin> t
<dwidmann> danielronin: when booting, press 'e' on the regular line
<dwidmann> it'll take you into edit mode
<dwidmann> now go down to the kernel line, press 'e' again, remove quiet and splash from the end, add single to the end, press enter, press  b
<sayers> dwidmann: ah well I remember the password Ill see what I can do
<dwidmann> sayers: sorry I couldn't do more for you ... seems to be behaving different for you :\
<danielronin> aha! dwidmann: thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<dwidmann> danielronin: it work?
<danielronin> i was able to get in a handmake the .directory file by getting in that way
<dwidmann> *nod*
<danielronin> and tweaking the copy from my desktop
<dwidmann> danielronin: alternatively you could've chrooted in from the livecd
<danielronin> i'm in now, thanks again :^)
<dwidmann> yw
<encom> ubuntu-es
<dwidmann> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<encom> #ubuntu-es
<godstorm> hello
<godstorm> i need help
<godstorm> if some one can
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<godstorm> i need to know how i can use sound card for Listing and talk on TS
<godstorm> at the same time
<Jucato> TS?
<godstorm> yea ts
<Jucato> ah TeamSpeak?
<godstorm> TeamSpeak
<Jucato> sorry. no idea about teamspeak :(
<godstorm> well i have it up and running
<godstorm> and i install it
<dwidmann> godstorm: not working ootb?
<godstorm> ?
<Jucato> ootb = out of the box
<dwidmann> (out of the box)
<godstorm> but the sound card use only one
<godstorm> but it's use's one sorues tho like if i use Ts i can not use Mp3 to listen to my Songs
<dwidmann> godstorm: some apps are like that. Probably need to use some sort of software mixing like dmixer or something ... try asking over in #alsa
<godstorm> ok
<godstorm> here one more
<godstorm> how can i install gcc
<godstorm> on here
<DaSkreech> !b-e | godstorm
<ubotu> godstorm: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<godstorm> k
<dwidmann> godstorm: I'd install the build-essential package, I'mnot sure if it depends on gcc though, so lets be explicit, "sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc"
<stdin> dwidmann: it does
<stdin> as it's a "build essential" :p
<dwidmann> stdin: I wasn't sure if it did or not .... I knew it depended on g++ though ...
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: you don't think that gcc is essential to building? :)
<Jucato> dwidmann: g++ depends on gcc
<dwidmann> hmm, figures, but I wasn't sure if it did or not
<keesercc> anybody done a lan dns server with a hardware router that does dhcp but wont let you specify a IP adress for a given hardware address?
<Jucato> after all, GCC is the GNU Compiler *collection* :)
<dmk> anyone know of a good instant messenger that does aol,yahoo, and yahoo chat?
<Jucato> (not the GNU C Compiler...)
<DaSkreech> !yahoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TraX> dmk: Kopete
<dwidmann> (anymore)
<DaSkreech> blast :)
<Jucato> kopete
<DaSkreech> kopete
<stdin> kopete
<keesercc> dmk: kopete
<BluesKaj> dunno if kopete does yahoo chat
<dmk> thanks DaSkreech
<stdin> everyone say "kopete"
<Jucato> anyone else? :)
<hitmanWilly> it does
<dmk> I GOT KOPETE BUT NO YAHOO CHAT ROOMS
<anyone> kopete
<Jucato> er it doesn't
<Jucato> !caps | dim
<BluesKaj> toobad , yahoo is evil
<ubotu> dim: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dmk> \sorry for caps
<Jucato> !caps | dmk
<ubotu> dmk: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dwidmann> wow, I count 5 Kopetes, redundancy anyone? just in case the person didn't see the first one
<Jucato> yeah Kopete doesn't do yahoo chatrooms... but then again aside from Yahoo Messenger, what does?
<BluesKaj> kopete , anyone ?
<hitmanWilly> oh, chatrooms, not messenger, heh
<dwidmann> Jucato: that's what was being asked
<dmk> i was hoping kopete would
<stdin> yahoo "chat rooms" are just IRC channels IIRC
<daSkreech> Yahoo! under wine?
<keesercc> sorry to repeat:  anybody done a lan dns server with a hardware router that does dhcp but wont let you specify a IP adress for a given hardware address?
<dmk> really
<dwidmann> stdin: really, hmm, any idea what the server address is?
<dmk> i dont yahoo chat but im spying on my girlfriends parents, lol
<BluesKaj> yup, irc with a yahoo gui
<stdin> there is also a yahoo client for "unix" (linux)
<dmk> well trying to
<scheater5> dkm: Never tried that particullar feature, butin gaim when you "add chat" there's an option for a yahoo chat room
<Jucato> I don't think the yahoo unix client does chatrooms either...
<hitmanWilly> yeah, but it sucks
<dmk> lol
<stdin> dwidmann: no, but I'd guess chat.yahoo.com
<dwidmann> stdin: they're funny that way aren't they? They say Unix then they give you debs and rpms  ...
<dmk> ill try b that first thanks all
<dmk> yeah i seen that on yahoo's site
<leandro> hola
<leandro> a todos
<leandro> estoy en kubuntu lero lero
<keesercc> anybody done a lan dns>
<keesercc> ?
<stdin> !es | leandro
<ubotu> leandro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<daSkreech> keesercc: install bind
<dwidmann> stdin: that's what it is, but it said that the connection is actively refused, what does that mean?
<leandro> hello people, i'm from argentina
<stdin> dwidmann: they probably use some strange port number
<keesercc> daSkreech: thank you for responding.  I have installed bind9, my problem is the lan ip adresses are assigned by my router/dhcp server
<kkathman> is there a keyboard command to get the menu back on konquerror - it seems to have disappeared :(
<leandro> what is bind?
<dwidmann> stdin: I think I'll try to dig it up.
<daSkreech> kkathman: ctrl+M
<stdin> dwidmann: you can connect with the java client on yahoos site and do a "netstat -ap" too see what it connects too
<daSkreech> keesercc: what does that run?
<kkathman> daSkreech:  thanks - I was using alt-M and CTRL-Alt M lol
<mm_202> Hey guys, is there a decent video conference program for [K] Ubuntu?  Preferably something that would be able to conference with WIndows..
<keesercc> daSkreech: the router/dhcp server?  its a actionec router from verizon.
<daSkreech> That reminds me
<daSkreech>  are there any project managment apps that have video?
<dwidmann> stdin, I'll try that after this plan fails, I'm checking a few of the default yahoo ports
<dwidmann> hmm, definitely not the same as the yahoo chat ports
<scheater5> Anyone manged to get the real-time kernel from the gusty repos installed in 7.04?
<sayers> is there a KDE version of Mono?
<daSkreech> sayers: say again?
<sayers> daSkreech: As in QT version of Mono
<TraX> sayers: Check out MonoDevelop in synaptic
<gandhii> my panel that I have set to auto hide...  isnt coming back up now when i roll my mouse over specified region...   is there a hotkey for making it appear?
<sayers> TraX: that is GTK
<daSkreech> sayers: you want an IDE or a new language?
<sayers> daSkreech: Well long story is : I have to take VB Class and I want to make use out of it in linux.
<Jucato> gandhii: press Alt+F2, type "kcontrol", go to Desktop -> Panels and reset the position of the panel
<daSkreech> sayers: ah
<daSkreech> sayers: try #kde-devel
<gandhii> thanks alot  ;] 
<TraX> sayers: Do you really need .net support?
<daSkreech> I'm not sure how well Kdevelop handles mono but you can ask around
<sayers> TraX: Need it.. No? Want it.. Not really. However I want to be able to say to the teacher, that vb code can still be taught for linux or could I use python
<CPrgmSwR2> I am having to take a VB class too
<daSkreech> sayers: Well if it helps any you can install monodevelop and still run it fine
<TraX> sayers: Well if your not doing vb.net then you could look into kdevelop
<dwidmann> stdin: the more I think about it, the more I think it'll try to use port 80 for everything (web interface ... that people will want to use at school/work/etc behind a firewall)
<TraX> sayers: And MonoDevelop works in kde
<sayers> TraX: so I can still do VB code in Kdevelop?
<dwidmann> sayers: python ftw!
<sayers> dwidmann: I know but I dont know if he knows
<TraX> sayers: Let me look
<encom> #ubuntu-es
<CPrgmSwR2> I don't think kdevelop supports vb coding
<sayers> maybe he will let me do python
<sayers> which is accutely easier than VB
<dwidmann> sayers: you can do vb code in notepad. Compiling, running, and debugging it is another story.
<CPrgmSwR2> sayers: what about java
<CPrgmSwR2> or c++
<daSkreech> Is it VB.net?
<flaccid0s> um
<flaccid0s> vb is discontinued
<dwidmann> If it is VB.net, I feel sorry for you already. I hate vb.net ... it's like microsoft took all of the few merits vb had, and twisted it into a pain in the ass with no merit at all ...
<dwidmann> If I ever do have to touch .Net code please let it be C#, please?
<sayers> CPrgmSwR2: I have Java books and kinda understand java, probably will ask him if I can do java and or Python instead of VB
<CPrgmSwR2> if you can do java, then use eclipse
<flaccid0s> rule of thumb. don't do vb :)
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann: what, MS's attempt at embrace/extend with C?
<dwidmann> or netbeans, it isn't particularly bad either
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: it's more like,  J#, there Java ripoff that they got sued for.
<dwidmann> With some changes
<dwidmann> *their
<flaccid0s> c# is really good
<sayers> CPrgmSwR2: I like Netbeans more
<sayers> how can i setup my filemanager to use konquerer isntead of dolphin
<dwidmann> flaccid0s: which is why I say If I ever have to touch .Net code, please let it be C# ;)
<CPrgmSwR2> I like eclpse more.. it doesn't feel all bloated
<flaccid0s> dwidmann: i agree with you :)
<CPrgmSwR2> even Microsofts VB.net resembles that of java
<dwidmann> CPrgmSwR2: What an insult, poor, poor Java :(
<CPrgmSwR2> I apologize java, and java is the one that really shifted programmers into writing very safe code
<dwidmann> 2 gatorades later I'm finally starting to feel semi-hydrated again :)
<malik__> hello ppl good afternoon from downunder
<dwidmann> malik__: good night from up over :P
<BluesKaj> hey malik__
<malik__> hey BluesKaj
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: I've been meaning to tell you something for oh, a couple of days now, an interesting thing with regards to sftp
<santiago_> Hi everyone, can someone tell me how to swith the dialog buttons ( ok, cancel) in gtk applications ( eg: firefox, gvim) to match the KDE order?
<flaccid0s> dwidmann: what is it
<BluesKaj> ok dwidmann , fire away
<daSkreech> kate apparently supports Kbasic but not Vbasic
<daSkreech> or even basic basic :)
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: the ~1.2MBs transfer is actually a bug in KIO-fish/KIO-sftp ... running sftp in a shell produces much faster transfers
<stdin> santiago_: you can't really, it's designed that way
<mm_202> Is there a decent video conference program for [K] Ubuntu?  Preferably something that would be able to conference with Windows too..
<daSkreech> mm_202: which program in windows?
<leandro> hola a todos, alguien que hable en espaol?
<leandro> fans de windows por aca? jaja
<daSkreech> !es | leandro
<ubotu> leandro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<santiago_> stdin: I'm sure it's possible, I used to have them right in my previous distro, I just don't know how to set them
<mm_202> daSkreech: umm, any.  Basically, I want to video conf with my gf, but she's on a Windows machine, she has Yahoo Messenger, MSNM, etc.  Netmeeting?
<Fusion_> hi! would you guys know the repo for kbfx 0.4.9.3.1?
<mm_202> But I just dont see a Linux program for that.
<TraX> mm_202: Kopete should work for Yahoo
<daSkreech> mm_202: kopete should be able to do Yahoo video
<mm_202> Seems that Ekiga might be able to do that
<mm_202> oh really?
<daSkreech> and MSN to a lesser extent
<mm_202> Sweet, okay.
<mm_202> daSkreech, thank you, I'll play with it :)
<BluesKaj> how about pidgin/
<daSkreech> mm_202: You have to install jasper
<daSkreech> libjasper-runtime I think
<mm_202> hmm, and what is it?
<daSkreech> the library that kopete uses to display webcam
<stdin> Fusion_: it's not available in feisty, it will be in gutsy
<mm_202> ah, ok
<mm_202> thank you.
<mm_202> apt-get'ing now :)
<Fusion_> stdin: if i compile from source, would that upgrade my current one or would i have two?
<daSkreech> Fusion_: Two I think
<daSkreech> You could replace it but that's nasty
<Fusion_> aarg!
<flaccid0s> Fusion_: two unless they use same file locations
<daSkreech> Fusion_: Do a checkinstall
<stdin> Fusion_: if you compiled it from source and then made a .deb then it would update, otherwise no
<Fusion_> i wouldn't have the slightest idea how to make it into a deb :)
<dwidmann> checkinstall
<stdin> possibly checkinstall (although I personally don't like it)
<Arwen> !packaging | Fusion_
<ubotu> Fusion_: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<dwidmann> Fusion_: "sudo apt-get install checkinstall; ./configure; make; make checkinstall
<dwidmann> "
<Arwen> checkinstall sucks in every possible way
<scheater5> Anyone got the real time kernel from the gusty repos installed on Feisty
<dwidmann> Arwen: but it works minimally, which is all a person really needs for a one-time package.
<Arwen> breaks dependency resolving
<Arwen> especially reverse dependencies
<CPrgmSwR2> Has anyone tried out openoffice.org 2.3
<Arwen> me
<Arwen> it's ok
<CPrgmSwR2> they have improved the start time quite a bit
<Fusion_> thanks guys. i'll give it a shot
<stdin> scheater5: you can follow http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-upgrade-kernel2622-9-generic-in-feisty-fawn.html
<CPrgmSwR2> why is gutsy suppose to be release
<CPrgmSwR2> released
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: why or when?
<dwidmann> CPrgmSwR2: september, mid-september
<flaccid0s> !gutsy
<stdin> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<scheater5> stdin: I actually have seen and followed that to get the generic kernel installed, but I hit a dependency problem when I tried to install the real-time
<Jucato> dwidmann: it's always april and october
<dwidmann> or wait, not september, october ... that's what I mean, bah
<Jucato> :P
<CPrgmSwR2> interesting
<dwidmann> It's september now afterall
<CPrgmSwR2> its as if ubuntu and fedora where planning on incorperating kde4
<CPrgmSwR2> but thats not going to happen now
<dwidmann> CPrgmSwR2: won't be default not even in gutsy+1 ... maybe gutsy+2
<stdin> fedora maybe, kubuntu wasn't
<stdin> dwidmann: nope :p
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: kubuntu never planned that until gutsy+2 (8.10)
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<stdin> dwidmann: shame, tho there will be packages I'm sure
<dwidmann> In other words, a  year and two months away ....
<Jucato> there will be packages of course
<dwidmann> stdin: there better be :)
<Jucato> it just won't be the default until 8.10
<stdin> I'm sure there will be, I'll make them if not :p
<dwidmann> stdin: then again, there's always that fact that there already are.
<CPrgmSwR2> is there a way to install openoffice.org 2.3 on fiesty
<Fusion_> would the gutsy backports have the latest kbfx?
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: I doubt it, not without having some unholy mix of feisty and gutsy
<dwidmann> CPrgmSwR2: might be able to download the packages from gutsy and install them, ymmv
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<stdin> Fusion_: it's not in feisty-backports no
<daSkreech> Jucato: and a CD!!
<dwidmann> stdin: there was a period there for two or three weeks where I was running just that :P
<Jucato> daSkreech: that all depends. only the packages are 100% sure
<CPrgmSwR2> That is one draw back to kubuntu is that you upgrade all at once not over time like in gentoo
<dmk> anyone running kde4 beta on feisty?
<CPrgmSwR2> me
<scheater5> So no one knows why I would be able to upgrade the generic and not the real time kernel?
<Fusion_> stdin: in gutsy-backports?
<Jucato> Ubuntu never was about rolling releases :)
<dmk> is there a lot more cpu consumption ?, im on a 550MHz
<stdin> Fusion_: gutsy-backports is empty, nothing to backport to gutsy yet
<CPrgmSwR2> dmk: there should be less
<CPrgmSwR2> because qt4 uses less memory
<daSkreech> Jucato: Me wants CD!!
<Jucato> you makes CD!
<Jucato> :P
<CPrgmSwR2> dmk: why, does it seem slow
<dmk> i havent installed yet
<dmk> i was going to do a little research first
<CPrgmSwR2> oh, I am actually using svn copy
<dmk> if it supposedly runs faster i will try it
<CPrgmSwR2> dmk: its not worth downloading yet
<stdin> dmk: kde3 and kde4 will be kept separate, you will still use kde3 by default
<CPrgmSwR2> as its not really usable
<CPrgmSwR2> but it does look really neat
<Jucato> stdin: for now...
<dmk> i have low hdd space also, how do i install as default and remove kde3 at the same time ?
<dwidmann> I have 280mb to download before I can run kde4 ... seeing as it'll be a couple days till the next beta is out I'm not even going to bother to upgrade now ... I'll save my bandwidth ... seeing as it'll take me a couple days to get it :(
<dwidmann> dmk: that's probably not the best course of action atm
<CPrgmSwR2> dmk: how much hard drive space do you have?
<dmk> CPrgmSwR2: if its not really sable i might install alongside kde3
<Jucato> dwidmann: if you're installing from svn, only the first download is heavy. subsequent updates are not that big
<CPrgmSwR2> dmk: its not stable
<dmk> CPrgmSwR2: im gonna check the installed size and if i have room ill  try it
<CPrgmSwR2> dmk: its very difficult to even run programs in kde4 right now
<stdin> dmk: you can't use kde4 as default right now, and I don't see why you'd want to
<Jucato> unless you're a developer of sorts
<stdin> dmk: unless, that is, you like things crashing all the time :p
<dwidmann> Jucato: , true, I suppose I *could* install from svn instead. it'll be more trouble but I suppose it would make more sense.... My biggest problem is that I'll be FAPd before I can finish the download.
<dmk> i ran debian sid for 5 years so im used to it, lol
<CPrgmSwR2> dmk: yeah but are you use to now task switcher and an unsuable panel
<Biovore> dmk: Sid stuff works compared to svn of kde4
<Jucato> dwidmann: building from svn didn't take me more than 5 hours last friday iirc
<CPrgmSwR2> now = no
<dwidmann> funny, I found debian sid to be relatively stable when I used it ...
<Jucato> the download was the longest,
<Biovore> kde4 is uber buggy at m
<CPrgmSwR2> kde4 infact is so buggy right now they pushed the release date back to december
<dmk> sid was constantly broken
<dwidmann> Jucato: what are your specs?
<Biovore> dmk: I know.. I ran sid for a long time as well..
<Jucato> 1.5Ghz? 512kbps bandwidth
<Biovore> dmk: don;t bother with kde4 right now unless you know QT4 and are a developer
<dwidmann> Jucato: model of processor?
<Jucato> AMD sempron 2200
<dmk> i think ill take that advice and wait for the stable release
<Jucato> yes, wise thing to do :)
<CPrgmSwR2> dmk: still here
<dwidmann> Jucato: hmm, my laptop should be able to do it in about 2 hours or so then ... it's getting it that is the hard part. Maybe I should find a hotspot to leach off of ....
<dmk> it is tempting though, i really like kde and cant wait to see the improvements/bugs
<CPrgmSwR2> dmk: there is a livecd of kde4 that you can burn if you just want to check it out
<dmk> on kde's site ?
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<Jucato> dmk: you might want to wait for the KDE 4 Live CD (using openSUSE) then
<dmk> thanks, im gonna check that out
<Jucato> it's not an official KDE CD though
<CPrgmSwR2> http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/
<CPrgmSwR2> there it is
<dmk> cool, much appreciated
<daSkreech> dmk: if you can't wait to see the bugs just svn up :)
<BluesKaj> Jucato, i already tried the suse live cd ...couldn't load , hardware driver failure
<dmk> lol, i think im gonna try the live cd
<CPrgmSwR2> daSkreech: he has hard drive issues
<Jucato> BluesKaj: heh how unlucky :P
<dwidmann> Jucato: darn, even getting just the build deps for kdebase is 180mb
<CPrgmSwR2> dmk: also note that beta2 is just days away
<Jucato> dwidmann: build-deps? what?!?!
<BluesKaj> yeah, think I still have the cd-rw around
<dmk> is it going to be available via apt  ?
<dwidmann> Jucato: build deps. yes. "sudo apt-get build-dep kde4base"
<Jucato> dmk: what is?
<Jucato> dwidmann: O.o
<CPrgmSwR2> is kde4 going to available via apt
<Jucato> making life harder for yourself, I see... :P
<dwidmann> CPrgmSwR2: it already is
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<CPrgmSwR2> I didn't know that
<Jucato> at least beta1 and alpha# something
<dmk> i wasnt aware of that
<dwidmann> Jucato: I'm a glutton for punisment :P
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: see the /topic
<CPrgmSwR2> I use the svn copy
<dmk> kdebase4 ?
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: you're better off with building your own for now
<dwidmann> dmk: think it's kde4base
<dmk> duh, lol
<stdin> dmk: there is a link in the channel topic that give instructions
<Jucato> dmk: see the last link in the channel topic
* dmk drank a few too many, thanks for being patient
<Jucato> be warned: it's for developers only for a reason :)
<Jucato> dwidmann: if you follow the guide from http://techbase.kde.org your life would be much easier
<CPrgmSwR2> what do I download in order to get flash support from apt-get
<Jucato> you would only need to apt-get about 20+ packages (less than 40 definitely)
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: flashplugin-nonfree
<dwidmann> Jucato: I shall, just as soon as I have some of the build deps out of the way ....
<dwidmann> Jucato: that'll use up all of my bandwidth and then some, I'll have to finish that download tomorrow morning actually
<Jucato> dwidmann: you don't need builddeps!!!
<Jucato> oh well your call...
<Jucato> dwidmann: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<CPrgmSwR2> http://youtube.com/watch?v=vJRu6PiZ_5M
<CPrgmSwR2> you can see kde4 without downloading it
<Jucato> heh
<dwidmann> bah, screencasts don't count.
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<Okapi> hello to all
<Okapi> today I am completely disappointed by Feist...
<daSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: the time those take to upload they are probably out of date :)
* dmk has no blank cd's, installing kde4base
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: what happened
<Daisuke_Laptop> well THAT was educational
<Okapi> Since this morning I am trrying to recovery my machine but no luck
<CPrgmSwR2> It crashed?
<Okapi> I had a Kernel panic error and since then....
<CPrgmSwR2> What is the kernel panic error
<Daisuke_Laptop> never upgrade libdecoration0 without upgrading the rest of compiz -_-
<Okapi> I really do not know..try some research on google but no luck.
<dwidmann> Jucato: I find this funny. First step in the article was installing build deps :P
<Jucato> dwidmann: not the apt-get build-dep kind of installing build deps
<Daisuke_Laptop> panels weren't showing up -_-
<Okapi> the worse part I just reboot my machine and voila...Kernel Panic!
<dwidmann> Jucato: same sort of deal, installs a plethora of -dev packages.
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: can you get the error message that goes with Kernel Panic
<Okapi> I have this error when I start my pc: Kernet panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). Any one can help?
<Jucato> dwidmann: but 1) less than what you you're doing right now and 2) only the necesssary stuff
<Jucato> but like I said, your call :)
<dwidmann> Jucato: I have a feeling sometime later I'm going to regret having cancelled that to follow this article (which I would have inevitably had to go find for step 2 ...)
<Okapi> Now, after fsck for trying to repare my hard drive...the error change.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Kermit panic!  Fatal pig violation
<Okapi> I do not have the installation disk for Feist..
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: do you have any linux live cd?
<Okapi> I do not have an empty cd to copy one...
<Okapi> yes i do
<CPrgmSwR2> So you can make another live cd of Fiesty?
<daSkreech> Daisuke_Laptop: >_<
<Okapi> I have the Kubuntu 6.06
<Daisuke_Laptop> daSkreech: i'm just happy to have figured out that a borked upgrade hosed gnome
<Daisuke_Laptop> (well, gnome's panels)
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: also what where you last doing before you restarted your computer
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: I was downloading some software from Azureus and amule..
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: do you have any important files?
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: not really..
<_2> what's an important file ?
<CPrgmSwR2> Its possible to resolve the issue, but in your case it would be faster to just re-install
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: please do not make me reinstall it
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<_2> okapi  what issue ?
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: now I put the livecd On and it is booting..
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<CPrgmSwR2> do you have more than one hard drive Okapi?>
<Okapi> _2: I have kernel panic error and can not but Feist anymore
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: no...just one
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<CPrgmSwR2> Kernet panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<CPrgmSwR2> this his kernel panic message
<_2> Okapi you need to rebuild the initramfs image
<Okapi> I have this error when I start my pc: Kernet panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). Any one can help?
<Okapi> _2: please be more specific and tell me how..
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: did you get the livecd booted
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: it all most there...Gnome loading
<_2> Okapi  mount the root of the installed os  sudo chroot <mountpoint> mkinitramfs -o /boot/ram*<version> <version>    <<<< intrepret all within <>
<CPrgmSwR2> _2: I think you have to be a little more specific than that for Okapi
<Okapi> _2: yes..please
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: livecd is on..
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: you going to open a terminal under applications menu then accessories
<CPrgmSwR2> once you have the terminal open
<CPrgmSwR2> type # sudo passwd root
<Yorokobi> Why would you set a password for root on a LiveCD?
<CPrgmSwR2> and give it a password for now, its only going to stick with the livecd and will be gone when you reboot
<CPrgmSwR2> Yorokobi: so you can work as root
<Daisuke_Laptop> and your other option is to, hey, NOT set a root password and just use sudo like a sane person.
<Yorokobi> sudo -s, problem solved; no password required.
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: done
<Yorokobi> or sudo -i
<Yorokobi> or su -
<daSkreech> Yorokobi: Sudo -i
<CPrgmSwR2> I find that sudo stuff doesn't work sometimes
<Daisuke_Laptop> um
<CPrgmSwR2> and rather annoying at times
<Daisuke_Laptop> huh?
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo -i or sudo -s
<CPrgmSwR2> what does sudo -i and sudo -s do?
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: what next?
<Yorokobi> -i gives you a login shell as root, -s just changes you to root
<daSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: sudo -i gives you a root console that times out
<CPrgmSwR2> sudo mkdir /mnt/kubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> and sudo -s?
<Daisuke_Laptop> -s changes you to root
<Jucato> man:/sudo :)
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh I didn't know that
<Daisuke_Laptop> without the whole root account problem
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: done
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<Jucato> I think sudo -i is like su -, and sudo -s is like plain su
<CPrgmSwR2> now type sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/kubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> I am still use to the gentoo way of doing things
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: done
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: next type # sudo chroot /mnt/kubuntu /bin/bash
<osiris> how would i go about disabling startup services on a headless server.  what is the file i need to edit again ?
<Yorokobi> osiris, headless? No monitor?
<osiris> no
<daSkreech> osiris: you need to read up on SysV
<osiris> i thought it was just a file, i comment out an entry in
<intelikey> osiris ^ if it's sysV and not 'upstart'   use update-rc.d
<Yorokobi> osiris, most (not all) services have a start/stop script in /etc/init.d/ that you can add 'exit 0' to the 2nd line to disable.
<intelikey> if it's upstart then  idk
<daSkreech> intelikey: Right I keep forgetting about upstart :(
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: error, cannot run command "/bin/bash": no such file or directory.
<stdin> intelikey: upstart used init scripts too
<osiris> the second line ofthe starup script found in/etc/init.d right ?
<intelikey> stdin i'll have to take your word on that.   i've never seen upstart yet
<osiris> i dont want exim4 starting
<Yorokobi> osiris, right after the #!/bin/sh line
<CPrgmSwR2> How do you chroot on a kubuntu install
<intelikey> osiris no.
<CPrgmSwR2> thats weird
<intelikey> you don't want to go editing scripts just to turn off a service.
<stdin> intelikey: well it's backwards compatible
<daSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: umm
<CPrgmSwR2> I think I mounted the wrong partition
<daSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: chroot /path/to/dir ?
<Yorokobi> intelikey, very true, but it works in a crunch (but fails on service upgrade) :)
<intelikey> stdin would you please tell osiris about update-rc.d
<CPrgmSwR2> Do I mount hda1 or hda5?
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: I do not thing, because that another error I am getting now after fsck..
<stdin> osiris: use "sudo update-rc.d Service remove" to stop a service from starting
<CPrgmSwR2> oh no
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: please don't run fsck
<CPrgmSwR2> That can delete your harddrive
<CPrgmSwR2> while drives are mounted
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: I did that this afternoon...I was desperate..
<intelikey> yeah don't fsck it up if it's mounted
<stdin> osiris: (replacing "Service" with the name of the service of course)
<osiris> sudo update-rc.d exim4 remove
<osiris> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/exim4 exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi type this # umount /mnt/kubuntu
<stdin> osiris: yeah, add the -f there
<CPrgmSwR2> then type # mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/kubuntu
<stdin> osiris: sudo update-rc.d -f exim4 remove
<osiris> that worked
<osiris> thank you VERY much
<stdin> osiris: that will keep the script there (should you want to manually start it too)
<osiris> i want it totally gone
<osiris> i have no need for it, as i just need sshd, http and ftp on it
<intelikey> then remove the package
<osiris> i thought i DID, and it was still starting
<stdin> osiris: then remove the package with "apt-get --purge remove exim4"
<osiris> said not installed, so not removed
<osiris> weird, eh ?
<intelikey> !info exim4
<ubotu> exim4: metapackage to ease exim MTA (v4) installation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.63-11build1 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 48 kB
<stdin> osiris: have you removed exim4-base too ?
<osiris> running dapper btw
<dwidmann> Hm, I've got a curious/odd question. Can Amarok use fish:/ or sftp:/ directories for its collection?
<stdin> (as exim4-base is the package with the init script in it)
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: error, can't find /dev/hda5/mnt/kubuntu
<osiris> stdin, THATS it
<osiris> thanks again
<intelikey> apt-get --purge remove exim4-base
<Okapi> ls
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi there is a space between hda5 and /mnt
<stdin> dwidmann: I don't thinks so, I tried it a while ago and it gave some error. (use sshfs to "mount" the directory over ssh, it rocKs)
<CPrgmSwR2> so it reads #mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/kubuntu
<intelikey> can't find /dev/hda5/mnt/kubuntu <<< space
<dwidmann> stdin: thanks for the tip, I'll try that if I need to do it in the future
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: error, /dev/hda5 looks like swapspace - not mounted
<stdin> dwidmann: I'm actually streaming my music over ssh and playing it with amarok this very second :p
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<hydrogen> dwidmann: no
<intelikey> cat /proc/partitions
<intelikey> don't flood.
<dwidmann> intelikey: here I'd avoided ssh up until recently because I feared it might be more difficult to set up. Here I set it up the other day and man was I in for a surprise ..... only wish I'd have known it was so much easier to use ssh than anything else sooner.
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: re-type #umount /mnt/kubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> wait
<CPrgmSwR2> that is not nessary
<osiris> just out of curiosity, why would i need kgameportd running ?
<CPrgmSwR2> type in #mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/kubuntu
<intelikey> dwidmann you should have asked.    you can pretty much rest assured that if i'm using it it's pretty easy to use.
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: done
<CPrgmSwR2> okay now type # ls /mnt/kubuntu
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: done
<CPrgmSwR2> do you get a list of directories
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: yes
<dwidmann> intelikey: the thing is, samba used to work well for me ... then it seemed to break in feisty ...... First I tried to try nfs and it really is a PITA to set up, forget what made me try ssh but I'm glad I did.
<CPrgmSwR2> is there one with /boot and another with /etc and another with /dev?
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: yes
<CPrgmSwR2> is there one with /bin
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: yes
<intelikey> dwidmann hmmmm well maybe i better rethink that.   i didn't have any trubble with nfs...
<CPrgmSwR2> what does # ls /mnt/kubuntu/bin/bash give you?
<CPrgmSwR2> it should output bash
<intelikey> oh static ips  and i bet you use dhcp
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: is this my old directories or not?
<CPrgmSwR2> thats your files
<intelikey> dwidmann yeah dhcp would make it harder i think
<CPrgmSwR2> you are looking at /
<dwidmann> intelikey: a weird combo of the two right now, static dhcp.
<CPrgmSwR2> chroot is suppose to put you inside your installation
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: ok, because I had them before i mount kubuntu...
<daSkreech> sudo chroot /mnt/kubuntu
<dsmith> "abiword abiword-common abiword-plugins anthy gnumeric-common gnumeric-gtk gqview" anyof this have kubuntu-desktop dependencies?
<CPrgmSwR2> daSkreech: the /bin/bash is not nessary?
<dwidmann> The problem I ran into actually is that it was refusing the connections, yet I know it worked ... tested it by mounting localhost first.
<Jucato> dsmith: most likely not. those are GTK/GNOME apps
<daSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: I've never used it :)
<dwidmann> dsmith: no
<daSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: it just kinda finds it
<intelikey> dsmith i wouldn't think so.   why would it depend on a meta package ?
<stdin> dsmith: "apt-cache rdepends <package>" will tell you
<dsmith> then why did kubuntu-desktop try to emove itself
<dsmith> hmmmmmmmm
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: do you want me to try daskreech suggestion?
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: try typeing sudo chroot /mnt/kubuntu
<dwidmann> dsmith: because apt-get can be weird sometimes. Probably a different problem.
<intelikey> dsmith you removed abiword and it took kubuntu-desktop with it ???
<dsmith> i am cleaning off xubuntu
<dsmith> well I have this huge remove list and I noticed kubuntu-desktop pkg removed
<dsmith> i reinstalled it with a few others
<dsmith> Removing kubuntu-desktop ...
<dsmith> Removing language-selector-qt ...
<dsmith> Removing adept ...
<dsmith> Removing adept-batch ...
<dwidmann> kubuntu-desktop depends on adept
* intelikey wonders why you want the meta package anyway...
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: error, chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Jucato> !paste | dsmith
<ubotu> dsmith: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dsmith> oh I forgot about pastbin
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: type in # ls /mnt/kubuntu/bin/bash
<CPrgmSwR2> did that give you bash as an output
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: error, No such file or directory
<CPrgmSwR2> ouch
<dsmith> here is my list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36140/
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: please, do not give up...
<CPrgmSwR2> you have no bash
<dsmith> intelikey: meta pkg?
<intelikey> dsmith kubuntu-desktop
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: what is that mean?
<CPrgmSwR2> what does # ls /mnt/kubuntu/bin give you
<Jucato> dsmith: might because libxine1 is being removed too?
<dwidmann> ooh boy, looks like my laptops going to get a good chance to heat up now :\
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: error, No such file or directory
<daSkreech> Probably chrooted already
<CPrgmSwR2> what does # ls /mnt/kubuntu give you
<dwidmann> dsmith: a metapackage is a package with nothing in it that depends on other packages.
<dsmith> dwidmann: oh ok
<Jucato> dsmith: as well as scim I think
* intelikey watchs CPrgmSwR2 refress
<dsmith> Jucato: I am picking through the list for the ones I know for sure
<intelikey> regress maybe
<CPrgmSwR2> regress?
<CPrgmSwR2> huh
<intelikey> is he in the chroot looking for the mountpoint ?
<CPrgmSwR2> intelikey: I am trying to figure that out
<intelikey> have him issue mount
<CPrgmSwR2> if he is in the mountpoint then /mnt/kubuntu should come up as no file found
<intelikey> if mount outputs anyting besides errors he's not.
<CPrgmSwR2> he has already mounted /dev/hda1 to /mnt/kubuntu
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: I type cd /bin and there is bash file in there....do you need /mnt/kubuntu/bin/bash?
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: do me a favor type in # mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/kubuntu on more time
<intelikey> ...     that's not what i meant.
<CPrgmSwR2> then what did you mean intelikey?
<intelikey> mount
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<intelikey> if it errors he's in the chroot
<CPrgmSwR2> oops
<intelikey> if not it will list the mounted fs's
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: sorry just type in mount then
<CPrgmSwR2> intelikey: good idea
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: done
<CPrgmSwR2> what did mount give you?
<stdin> intelikey: it probably won't error, just print the wrong info
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: couple of message of what is mounted...Are you looking for something specific?
<intelikey> stdin not unless he bind'd proc   it will error with can't read mtab or proc
<stdin> intelikey: it'll read mtab
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: I am tring to get you instead your install so you can run dmesg
<CPrgmSwR2> there is another way though
<stdin> intelikey: I just tried it
<intelikey> stdin did they stop cleaning mtab or halt/reboot ?
<stdin> intelikey: seems that way, my /feisty/etc/mtab has the old mounts
<intelikey> ah man...    that figures.
<intelikey> ok i'll hush then.
<stdin> heh
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: what does cat /mnt/kubuntu/var/log/dmesg give you
<stdin> in pastebin, as it may be quite large ^
<CPrgmSwR2> ooops
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: ok here what i have: unionfs on / type unionfs (rw),  proc on /proc type proc (rw), /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<intelikey> that's the CD
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<CPrgmSwR2> intelikey: the other problem is that /bin/bash could have been deleted by fsck
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: ran that earlier today
<intelikey> yes i see that.
<intelikey> find /mnt/ -iname bash
<intelikey> lets test the theory
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: big file with bunch of error...
<dwidmann> CPrgmSwR2: that would be an awfully choosey thing to delete. Whose luck is that bad?
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: can you paste the contents to Okapi: http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<CPrgmSwR2> and then paste the link to this chat room
<CPrgmSwR2> intelikey the interesting thing is that he found dmesg
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: ok..give me a minute..
<CPrgmSwR2> which says /bin/bash may very will be missing
<intelikey> CPrgmSwR2 don't over look my favorite error.    "typo"
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah thats true
<CPrgmSwR2> but it still doesn't explain why chroot fails
<intelikey> missing bash does.
<CPrgmSwR2> yep
<intelikey> CPrgmSwR2 well actually yes typo can explain chroot failure also
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<stdin> you don't need to specify /bin/bash with chroot anyway
<CPrgmSwR2> chroot /mnt/kubuntu still gave the error no /bin/bash
<CPrgmSwR2> even though /bin/bash was not specified
<intelikey> sduo chroot /mnt/something  /bin/bash   <<< fails
<stdin> and ls /mnt/kubuntu/bin/bash shows it?
<CPrgmSwR2> but it would say unknown command sduo
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: no
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: ok..//rafb.net/p/CkXRyo97.html
<intelikey> stdin not unless he typoed
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ cat /mnt/kubuntu/var/log/dmesg
<intelikey> stdin that's where it stands right now.   missing bash unless he's of key on something.
<CPrgmSwR2> he typed it right
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: is that all of dmesg
<CPrgmSwR2> or did it get cut off
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: yes
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: I just want to double check this that /mnt/kubuntu/bin/bash turns up no file found?
<CPrgmSwR2> you can type in # ls /mnt/kubuntu/bin/bash to confirm this
<CPrgmSwR2> intelikey I think his entire /bin directory is gone
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: ok..let me try it again..
<intelikey> for Q in /mnt/*/lost+found/+ ;do file $Q | grep "LSB executable" ;done
* intelikey would hope that was blank 
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: error, No such file or directory
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: yeah type in # for Q in /mnt/*/lost+found/+ ;do file $Q | grep "LSB executable" ;done
* intelikey braces for the explosion...
<dwidmann> BOOM!!!
<Jucato> pong
<TraX> intelikey: If you want an explosion do sudo rm -rf
<CPrgmSwR2> TraX: if you want a explosion type in fsck -y
<intelikey> TraX what would : > /dev/nvram   do?
<dwidmann> TraX:  you forget the trailing forward slash
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: done
<hydrogen> no no no
<hydrogen> if you want a real explosion
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: did anything come up
<dwidmann> If you want a real explosion, put your silverware in the microwave.
<hydrogen> cat /dev/random > /dev/hza
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: no, just a prompt..
<CPrgmSwR2> thats a good sign
<intelikey> i concure
<CPrgmSwR2> I don't think the * works unless your in the parent directory
<intelikey> sure it does
<CPrgmSwR2> why does cd ~/pr*/ka* not work
<CPrgmSwR2> but cd ~/programming/kapp4-0.1 work
<intelikey> CPrgmSwR2 test ls /*bin/
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: I think i miss something...LSB executable...
<hydrogen> CPrgmSwR2: probably because multiple things match one or both of those?
<politik> I'm trying to login to my box and I'm using gdm. However when I enter my user/pass, kde/gnome doesn't start, I just get the username prompt again. The password is correct, because if I type it wrong, I get an error. Any ideas?
<intelikey> Okapi part of the output if your bash executable had been found.   what's what the test was looking for
<intelikey> politik several.   but the best way to test is drop to a console and run "startx" to see what is failing
<intelikey> then bring me the   EE  message
<Okapi> intellikey: i am just following what CPrgmSwR2 asking me to do..
<intelikey> Okapi yes i know.  jsut answering your Q about the string i gave him to give you.
<CPrgmSwR2> intelikey: I tired typing in cd pr*ka* and it said no such file or diretory
<politik> intelikey: actually I simplified my explanation a little. I am remotely logging into this box, by running an X server on another machine
<CPrgmSwR2> intelikey type this ls /bi*/ba*
<politik> I can login to the box just fine, locally
<Okapi> intellikey: oh..okay..
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  ls  /bi*/ba*
<politik> but I don't see how that makes a difference
<intelikey>  /bin/bash
<Okapi> intellikey: do you think I miss type it?
<intelikey> politik oh.   then disreguard what i said.
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: when you type in #ls /mnt/kubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> do you get a bunch of files listed? and is ther one that says bin?
<intelikey> Okapi only you can see if it's typed correctly or not...   not i.
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: I do not have the regular prompt anymore...
<intelikey> ^X
<intelikey> ^C
<intelikey> i mean
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah control+c
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: ok
<politik> why the * should remote logins be difficult... it should act just like a local login
<intelikey> that's  [ctrl] +[C] 
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: yes
<intelikey> politik cause remote login is disabled ?   in the /etc/gdm/gdm.comf file maybe ?
<CPrgmSwR2> yes to both?
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: yes
<CPrgmSwR2> okay thats better
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: let me open my Jack daniels botle...:)
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: i am back
<CPrgmSwR2> k
<CPrgmSwR2> I was going to have you re-install the kernel, but I can't without you being able to preform a chroot
<Okapi> chroot
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: it appears your /bin/bash file is missing
<intelikey> chroot
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: have you determined if /bin/sh is there ?
<CPrgmSwR2> no
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: you can use sh as the shell, instead of basj
<stdin> bash *
<intelikey> better -l that   cause the link will probably exist and point to bash
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: if I type ls /bin...I can see bash
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: thats because it pulls it from the livecd
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: see there is two /bin directories
<CPrgmSwR2> one at /
<CPrgmSwR2> and the other at /mnt/kubuntu/bin
<CPrgmSwR2> when you type in /mnt/kubuntu, that is pulling from the hard drive not from the livecd
<intelikey> six but who's counting
<CPrgmSwR2> And you need to have a /bin/bash on your hard drive
<intelikey>  /bin /usr/bin /usr/local/bin /mnt/kubuntu/bin /mnt/kubuntu/usr/bin /mnt/kubuntu/usr/local/bin     six.   heh.
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: i type cd /mnt/kubuntu/bin and ls /bin and I still have the bash
<intelikey> ooops sorry   ;)
<stdin> intelikey: well, I have ~/bin too :p
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi type in cd /mnt/kubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> and then type ls bin
<intelikey> Okapi that's cause you are still looking in the same /bin dir
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: when you put a / before the path it starts from the top
<intelikey> stdin me too.  but that's non-default  and i kinda suspect a default dir struct
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: ok..So do you have anything else in your mind...how to install the kernel?
* intelikey never understoot that concept.  the root dir is the top level of the dir tree    hehhe   roots are the bottom not the top... 
<CPrgmSwR2> LOL
<CPrgmSwR2> intelikey: you know I never thought about that
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: please do not be offended...
<intelikey> and pie are not square, corn bread are square, pie are round!
<CPrgmSwR2> intelikey don't roots point downwars as they spread out
<CPrgmSwR2> so the top of a root would be the smallest point
<daSkreech> Everything springs from the root
<CPrgmSwR2> as the top of the directory is the smalllest point
<daSkreech> intelikey: does that help?
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: I am kinda not sure what to do at this point
* stdin notices there is a "--root=dir" option in dpkg...
<CPrgmSwR2> I have never encountered an issue with /bin/bash not being there
<intelikey> daSkreech but the roots are still not on top unless the tree is upside down
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: wow..
<daSkreech> intelikey: some orchids have the roots at the top
<daSkreech> and they are pretty and valualbe
<daSkreech> just like linux :)
<daSkreech> picky too
<intelikey> lol
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: ok..tel me what is the command to install the kernel?
<CPrgmSwR2> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<CPrgmSwR2> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<i0nC4nn0n|home> hello
<intelikey> CPrgmSwR2 maybe     sudo cp /bin/bash /mnt/kubuntu/bin ;sudo chroot /mnt/kubuntu/
<CPrgmSwR2> hmmm
<CPrgmSwR2> that could work
<i0nC4nn0n|home> forgive my bad english / stupidity... how do i get amarok to play mp3s?
<CPrgmSwR2> # sudo cp /bin/bash /mnt/kubuntu/bin
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CPrgmSwR2> # sudo chroot /mnt/kubuntu
<stdin> i0nC4nn0n|home: install the "libxine-extracodecs" package
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: you there
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: yes  and done
<CPrgmSwR2> both commands?
<i0nC4nn0n|home> thx stdin
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: no..let go for the chroot
<politik> intelikey: something is strange because gdm.conf shows Enabled=false in the [xdmcp]  section, but I know that xdmcp is on
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<intelikey> politik there is another file in the same dir.  that the gui app writes the configs to    i dont recall off the top of my head the name    gdm.conf-user   or something.
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: error: chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': Not a directory.
<intelikey> politik have a look in it. it over rides those settings..
<stdin> Okapi: make sure you put in "sudo chroot /mnt/kubuntu"
<CPrgmSwR2> did you type exactly # sudo chroot /mnt/kubuntu
<politik> intelikey: I see, nice. xdmcp is enabled there
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: error: chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': Not a directory.
<politik> so now I have no idea whats wrong
<intelikey> politik that's about the end of my knowledge on that subject     hope you don't require more...
<CPrgmSwR2> type in # find /f
<intelikey> ???
<politik> I can see the gdm screen, and I can enter user/pass, the problem is just that gnome doesn't start after I enter the pass
<efface> i downloaded a theme for kde and when i try to use it it doesnt do anything
<efface> most my themes dont do anything
<intelikey> CPrgmSwR2  find /f  ???
<CPrgmSwR2> nevermind that
<miles> hi
<CPrgmSwR2> intelikey: I was looking at a website
<politik> what determines what happens after I type in my pass in gdm?
<ryansheckler> hey guys its me ryan
<CPrgmSwR2> I don't get it
<intelikey> pam is called to auth you and several scripts are ran politik    but i'll have to defer to more sava' people
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: what does #ls /mnt/kubuntu/bin/bash give you?
<albertmk> I need help to install my NVidia in my Kubuntu
<ryansheckler> albertmk - dont use the driver from the ubuntu repos
<albertmk> why not?
<politik> so I guess pam is successful, because my password isn't rejected
<albertmk> so how can I do that without apt-get...
<efface> can someone please tell me why my kde themes wont load?
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: error: NOt a directory
<intelikey> politik that would be a good assumption  yes
<CPrgmSwR2> ls doesn't produce that type of error
<ryansheckler> albertmk - sorry i was watching TV
<ryansheckler> albertmk - first,  i have heard stories about the driver in the repos causing trouble
<CPrgmSwR2> can you double check #ls /mnt/kubuntu/bin/bash
<ryansheckler> albertmk - you can go to nvidias site and download the linux driver from there
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: error: NOt a directory
<CPrgmSwR2> something is really wrong because ls should not be giving you that error
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: I have the same error when I try to access to bash on my SUSE pc...
<stdin> Okapi: you aren't doing "ls /mnt/kubuntu/bin/bash/" are you?
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: not on my sue pc...
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: i just type cd /bin/bash
<CPrgmSwR2> ls: /mnt/kubuntu/bin/bash: No such file or directory
<CPrgmSwR2> this is the error I get
<intelikey> ...
<albertmk> bad bad ...
<CPrgmSwR2> I have to go
<intelikey> cd /bin/bash <<<<  of course /bin/bash is not a dir,  it's a shell
<CPrgmSwR2> cd != ls
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: oh no...
<intelikey> true dat
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: don't go
<CPrgmSwR2> I have to
<Okapi> CPrgmSwR2: ok...thank you anyway
<CPrgmSwR2> Okapi: my advice- re-install kubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> your welcome
<intelikey> MEDIC!
<gajolo> does anybody know how to acess different windowns created partitions from ubuntu?
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<gajolo> yes
<intelikey> most of us do   yes
<gajolo> windows crashed for me and i have to get some info off before i wipe it
<intelikey> the link should walk you right through it
<loaded> does anybody know how to configure Beryl from kubuntu?
<intelikey> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> loaded: you use beryl-manager
<gajolo> thanks,  it worked perfectly
<intelikey> good on ya mate
<intelikey> why does it take so long to mount an nfs share ?
<ch40s> how do i exit xserver to install nvidia drivers?
<jasonhohrein> Anyone know how to change Kubuntu to double click files/folders on the desktop instead of single clicking?
<loaded> I use beryl - manager but when i select a windows manager (Beryl) the system try to change but nothing...
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/*dm stop            ch40s
<Daisuke-Ido> intelikey: i wish i knew, but i made the mistake of trying to mount a 500gb nfs share...  i quickly narrowed what i was mounting before trying again :\
<ch40s> thank you
<kkathman> ch40s  ctrl-alt f1,  then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<ch40s> ty
<kkathman> then make sure you have all the build stuff, and always choose to compile the nVidia interface
<intelikey> it will work from within kde as well
<ch40s> can i apt-get the build deps?
<intelikey> jasonhohrein in kcontrol somewhere
<ch40s> i tried envy and got all the deps for that
<ch40s> and it didnt run
<Daisuke-Ido> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Daisuke-Ido> goodnight.
<stdin> jasonhohrein: System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Mouse
<jasonhohrein> Thanks! I'll try those!
<ch40s> i used it on my ubuntu with no problems, i'll remember that though =] 
<ch40s> Daisuke-Ido:
<jasonhohrein> System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Mouse worked! Thanks again!
<intelikey> i have also heard horror stories from "restricted-manager" in kde...
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<stdin> intelikey: there will be a real KDE restricted manager in 7.10
<ch40s> k
<intelikey> good i think maybe it needs it...   BUT
<intelikey> i still wish my nvidia card was supported
<gajolo> also, is there any way of restoring a norton ghost image through ubuntu without the boot disk
<gajolo> would norton ghost work on wine?
<stdin> I doubt it
<intelikey> eeeek   disk utilities in wine      !!!
<gajolo> i cant think of a way, without finding a boot disk
<intelikey> imo that's begging for trubble
<intelikey> NickPresta is back.
<intelikey> get him....
<NickPresta> hi intelikey :)
<intelikey> :)
* daSkreech piles on NickPresta
<gajolo> would it work on wine?
<gajolo> ihave to have xp working for work
<intelikey> gajolo you can try it.  but i'm like stdin i doubt that it will    and as i expressed already, if it does seem to work it may still crash half way through and hose the entire hd
<Okapi> when you install kubuntu, there is no option to repaire ?
<gajolo> hmm
<intelikey> Okapi not on the live CD    i can't say about the alternate install disk
<daSkreech> Okapi: repair what?
<intelikey> i don't remember one
<gajolo> any open source program designed for ghost images?
<intelikey> daSkreech Y his installation of course
<Okapi> daSkreech: repair the actual installation..
<Okapi> daSkreech: on that casre it will just fix the missing file on the system instead to re-install all...
<Okapi> case
<stdin> IIRC, you can choose to reinstall without formatting the partitions, it's possible that could maybe work
<intelikey> Okapi the reason there isn't,  is because you are thinking to rigidly.  linux can be so vastly different from one install to another on the same hardware, that "repairing" and installation would be much harder than reloading.
<kubuntu__> need a little help. i installed kbfx 0.4.9.3.1.deb from sourceforge. my prblem is the apps won't appear in the menu
<Okapi> intelikey: i am not rigide, i am desperate....
<intelikey> kubuntu__ you "might" want to install menu  ?
<Biovore> I guess SHA-1 it out as a usable encryption scheme..
<Biovore> well anything under 64 chars
<intelikey> Okapi didn't say you were rigid,  said your thinking was of a rigid system   which linux is not.
<kubuntu__> intelikey: i'm sorry. i don't think i follow
<intelikey> !info menu | kubuntu__
<ubotu> kubuntu__: menu: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.32 (feisty), package size 397 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<Okapi> intelikey: one or another....I just want my system to comeback. So I am trying to find a solution
<kubuntu__> hmm.. my previous kbfx worked fine... its this new version that im having problems
<intelikey> Okapi still have the fs mounted ?
<sfire> anyone here running the 64bit version of kubuntu?
<Okapi> intelikey: what do you mean?
<intelikey> ah it's just a question.
<Okapi> intelikey: I still have everything mounted
<intelikey> Okapi ok run   ls /mnt/*    and pastebin the output  i'll have a look.
<Okapi> intelikey: relax...I know you want help.
<intelikey> i want help ?
<stdin> s/want/need/ :p
<intelikey> ok...
<intelikey> :)
<tazgodx> what packages do i install for divx, and xvid support?
<Okapi> intelikey: kubuntu
<Okapi> intelikey: what is the latest kernel revision?
<intelikey> pastebin me;       ls /mnt/kubuntu
<intelikey> 2.6.24 i think.   not sure   you can look on  http://kernel.org tho
<stdin> tazgodx: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<stdin> !away > word
* intelikey needs help      hmmmm
* intelikey slips a firecracker under stdin 's shoe and lights it.
<bbeck_> Okapi: 2.6.22.6
<Okapi> intelikey: //rafb.net/p/EmFmVQ70.html
* stdin now has an itchy boot
<intelikey> as long as it doesn't kick...
<intelikey> :)
<Okapi> intelikey: do you think I can just install the newer version with apt-get install?
<stdin> how'd you decipher my cryptic plans? :p
<intelikey> okapi pastebin me;       ls /mnt/kubuntu/bin
<intelikey> stdin i can read you like a book   :)
<Okapi> intelikey: I think I had the 2.6.20...
<kubuntu__> intelikey: i reinstalled the old version ( kbfx 0.4.9.2) and it's fine. could it be the 4.9.3 deb?
<Okapi> intelikey: //rafb.net/p/EmFmVQ70.html
<Okapi> intelikey: this is the link //rafb.net/p/EmFmVQ70.html
<intelikey> kubuntu__ yes it could
<intelikey> Okapi no it's not.  i've seen that one.
<intelikey> okapi pastebin me;       ls /mnt/kubuntu/bin
<kubuntu__> has anyone here successfully installed kbfx 0.4.9.3.1? could use your help. thanks
<clemsye> lu
<intelikey> ke
<clemsye> il  y a des  francis?
<stdin> !fr
<clemsye> fracais*
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<intelikey> quick draw!
<politik> damn I can't figure this out!
<clemsye> ok
<Okapi> intelikey: it just give me /mnt/kubuntu/bin
<clemsye> @+
<Okapi> intelikey: nothing else
<intelikey> Okapi ok add   -l
<intelikey> Okapi that's lower case L
<Okapi> intelikey: lrwxrwxrwx l root root 25 2007-07-30 15:29 /mnt/kubuntu/bin -> libscim-kdeutils.so.0.1.0
<Okapi> intelikey: nothing else
<intelikey> l   it's a link
<intelikey> you want to tell the story now of how you did this ?
<Okapi> intelikey: what you mean?
<intelikey> what did you do when you broke that pinguin ?
<kymoie> is there any way of playing Adobe Shockwave player animations in firefox (Kubuntu)
<stdin> kymoie: flash yes, shockwave no
<nicolai_> kymoie: install Flash?
<kymoie> pretty sure its installed
<stdin> kymoie: unless you install firefox in wine and then shockwave in that
<intelikey> were you issuing command  like     sudo ln -s blah/blah blah   ?     were you upgrading the system?   what did you do when that happened ?
<intelikey> @ Okapi
<Okapi> intelikey: poor pinguin...I just reboot my PC the I get Kernel Panic. Since this morning I am trying to fix it. I had to run fsck once but nothing good.
<kymoie> stdin: I'm not that desperate, but thanks anyway
<intelikey> no.  a reboot didn't do that.
<intelikey> Okapi that's maybe when you new it was hosed   but that's not what did it.
* intelikey wonders if the /bin dirrectory node is still there... 
<intelikey> stdin did you see what Okapi did ?
<Okapi> intelikey: I like that pinguin!!! So nothing to hurt him...please that all I did
<stdin> intelikey: nope
<intelikey> <Okapi> intelikey: lrwxrwxrwx l root root 25 2007-07-30 15:29 /mnt/kubuntu/bin -> libscim-kdeutils.so.0.1.0
<intelikey> stdin    ^   :)
<stdin> that's all that's in (the real) /bin ?
<intelikey> stdin that is the real bin
<intelikey> nothing in it.  it's a link
<stdin> wtf...
<stdin> I see now
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> :)
<Okapi> intelikey: is that mean I do not have chance to recovery it?
<intelikey> Okapi yep.
<Okapi> intelikey: ok, thank you
<intelikey> Okapi and i'll go out on a limb and say that your messing with   libscim-kdeutils   did it...
<intelikey> Okapi one more Q   what version was that install ?    gutsy ?
<Okapi> intelikey: thank you for your help. I will try my way.
<Okapi> intelikey: Feisty
<intelikey> Okapi ok.     ya know if you want to try it.  you could do this.
<intelikey> sudo rm /mnt/kubuntu/bin ;cp -a /bin /mnt/kubuntu
<intelikey> it can't cost you anything really and might work.
<intelikey> i kinda wonder what else may be hosed tho
<stdin> sudo cp -ar /bin /mnt/kubuntu
<Okapi> intelikey: nevermind. Thank you anyway
<intelikey> err need sudo on the second part too.
<intelikey> stdin -a includes -r    no?
<sfire> 64bit kubuntu doesn't offer wine?
<stdin> intelikey: hmm, so it does :p
<intelikey>        -a, --archive
<intelikey>               same as -dpR
<stdin> sfire: there is a package on the wine website, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<intelikey> Okapi heh  i don't know what you mean by "I will try my way."    but if you mean installing a kernel on that busted installation  forget that, you are wasting your time.
<shayne> Hi
<shayne> i am looking for a place to find some information about Hacking XP Client!
<intelikey> Okapi and you are welcome.    hate that it is all messed up there.   but really if you are not going to try copying the bin dir from the live CD   just reinstall man.  cut your losses
<stdin> shayne: don't look here then
<intelikey> shayne i don't think you want to ask that in here,  or on irc for that matter.
<stdin> not when we can see your IP address >;)
<shayne> yes, that is right!
<shayne> but where is sould go?
<stdin> google I guess
<intelikey> shayne you can check in ##windows though if you want
<shayne> OK, tnx too mach
<intelikey> !warez
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<DrOnline> shayne: be warned, you may end up sifting through quite alot of bile to find what you're looking for.
<Aranel> hey, can someone help me for deb packaging ?
<stdin> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<Aranel> stdin: thanks :)
<sfire> are there any limitations to what 64bit can do these days?
<intelikey> ATTENTION U BU NAUTS !  get all your warez at 127.0.0.1
<sfire> I have 4 GB of ram in my new machine and only 3 is available using 32bit
<intelikey> sfire kernel
<sfire> well I'm running off the 64bit DVD currently
<stdin> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-ff0a19a9ff23537e36b3cf9d40b2d8747bd45cd4
<intelikey> sfire the kernel can be compiled with 2g or upto <unreasonable>g    and i would assume that the generic kernel there is limited
<intelikey> http://tinyurl.com/hmw8u
<intelikey> stdin i don't like url's that take two lines...
<stdin> intelikey: then http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf
<sfire> so do the w32codecs work in the 64bit version yet?
<stdin> no, there is a w64codecs package I think tho
<intelikey> seeing that they are w32 i have my doubts
<intelikey> yeah w64 should
<sfire> grrr.. I hate these kinda times in software
<sfire> well.. hardware
<intelikey> then why buy new hardware ?
<sfire> wanted more speed
<intelikey> well never mind.  not every one is comfortable on a p1 now days
* intelikey pets his p1mmx 100mhz kubuntu boxen
<sfire> I didn't think MMX started until the 233
<sfire> in fact I am pretty sure of it (I think)
<intelikey> operative word "think"
* intelikey pets his p1mmx 100mhz kubuntu boxen again
<intelikey> kinda hard to argue with the hardware at hand.
<sfire> hehehehe
<sfire> oohhh what crap
<sfire> do I reboot and live in a 32 bit world for a while more or try 64bit
<jussi01> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<intelikey> sfire 32bit if you like comfort,  64 if you like challange
<intelikey> pick your take and take your pick
<sfire> that 4 gigs of ram looks nice but I don't think its worth it :(
<sfire> sadly
<sfire> I should have just bought 3 gig insted of 4
<intelikey> you can use 4g in 32bit  just rebuild the kernel
<sfire> intelikey: really?
<intelikey> yes really....   although i can't see needing that much.
<sfire> any good instructions for doing that?
<intelikey> kernel docs
<intelikey> http://kernel.org maybe
<intelikey> i forget if it's big ram or high ram...   seems like big but that sounds odd.
<intelikey> i haven't built a kernel in several months now.
<sfire> the extra ram makes a huge difference :)
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with VLC, when i play an mkv or ogm that has subtitles if they are too long to fit on one line they overlap and go off the screen instead of going down to another line, how can i fix this?
<intelikey> and i'm old enough to forget if i want to, and nobody can stop me.
<intelikey> sfire for what ?
<stdin> intelikey: compiling a kernel probably :p
<Biovore> makuseru: I use mplayer..  Works just fine..
<sfire> cached mostly ... lol
<intelikey> pfft
<makuseru> Biovore: ok, well i use VLC
<jussi01> Hmmm, can someone reccomend to me some good, basic open source crm sofware?
<Biovore> makuseru: I theory it shouldn't do that..  mught be sub-font size issue or something..
<Biovore> crm?
<makuseru> Biovore: well if i make it small enough to fit on one line i cant read it
<jussi01> customer resource management
<intelikey> sfire heh  i don't think i need more ram here...  Memory Used/Total Percent: 10/242 MB (4%)   :)
<jussi01> lol
<Biovore> jussi01: those are usually custom jobs...  Google around.. there might be some stuff out there.. but probably won't fit what you want exactly..
<jussi01> !info facturalux
<ubotu> facturalux: ERP/CRM software for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-12 (feisty), package size 792 kB, installed size 2932 kB
<jussi01> wow, that was descriptive...
<sfire> intelikey: :o
<sfire> intelikey: my old system would be a HUGE upgrade for you :o
* intelikey isn't really in the market for an upgrade...
<intelikey> if it aint broke don't let stdin fix it....
<jussi01> intelikey: you should run sugar... :P
<Okapi> intelikey: fixe....
<intelikey> err i mean don't fix it...
<intelikey> jussi01 sugar ?   i run linux.
<stdin> jussi01: intelikey loves his text console too much to sully it with some GUI
<jussi01> lol
<sfire> intelikey: you don't use KDE?
<intelikey> sfire haven't i quite some time now   no
* jussi01 wonders why intelikey bothers to hang in here....
<sfire> well I'm running back to my 32bit world.. be back in a sec
<intelikey> although i have ran kubuntu / kde on the p1 while it only had 64m ram   (with no swap)
<intelikey> jussi01 cause i'm either very lonely or i just like the people here    i'll let you decide which
* jussi01 decides its both :P
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> actually i try to help in here some....   believe that or not...    it's kinda a "give back to the community" thing i guess.
<jussi01> intelikey: I understand completely :)
<intelikey> i really don't know why i waste my time in here....
* intelikey stomps off mad now.
* NightBird helps sometimes.... but I probably just idle most of the time
<kkathman> nice :)
<intelikey> :)
* jussi01 hugs intelikey
* klobster thinks intellikey did something _really_ bad and this is his pennance ^.^
<jussi01> lol
<thomax> hi
<intelikey> you guys are a mess.     lol
<intelikey> stdin i've thuroghly corrupted this channel.
<thomax> anyony got n idea where I can configure that when I press my power button on my pc it automatically hybernates
<NightBird> yes
<intelikey> thomax what version ?
* NightBird tries to remember where it was...
<intelikey> in older versions (sysV) you could do that in inittab  i think
<intelikey> but upstart has no inittab    i think
<thomax> 7.04
<stdin> intelikey: upstart has not inittab by default, tho it will read it if it's there
<intelikey> yeah that's upstart...   hmmm
<thomax> so?
<intelikey> so i think the powerfail sig will allow that in inittab   iirc
<intelikey> but NightBird may have a better place to config that
<thomax> but how do i practically do it
<NightBird> I forget where it is
<thomax> lol
<jussi01> can you not do that in the session manager?
<thomax> kdm?
<NightBird> I remember I had to mess with some stuff that would have supported what you're looking for when I was messing around with the laptop event things...
<thomax> aight
<NightBird> so it would sleep when I close the monitor, and that stuff.... it wasn't working right before
<thomax> I'll do some more google
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with VLC, when i play an mkv or ogm that has subtitles if they are too long to fit on one line they overlap and go off the screen instead of going down to another line, how can i fix this?
<ch40s> where do i get all the codecs for amarok?
<NightBird> makuseru: that's pretty much a known issue with vlc
<makuseru> NightBird: well whats a fix for it then? it use to not do this, but as of lately it is
<NightBird> makuseru: regress to a previous version?
* intelikey still gets jelous when he sees runlevelten 
* NightBird isn't sure if there is a fix for it..
<NightBird> as of right now anyways
* intelikey only has runlevels 0 - 9
<makuseru> NightBird: i havent upgraded
<ch40s> where do i get all the codecs for amarok?
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ch40s> ty
<intelikey> on dat page.   yw
<Okapi> intelikey: fixe....ver
<Okapi> sorry
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> </blinks>
<NightBird> makuseru: from what I know, vlc doesn't fully support a lot of subbing features, and a lot of fansubbers are starting to use some of those features which ends up causing VLC rendering to be off
<makuseru> NightBird: can you recommend another program that will do a better job?
<intelikey> mplayer
<makuseru> i dont like mplayer
<NightBird> makuseru: I can't, as I haven't tried in linux... having said that, I would look at the normal video plays available
<ch40s> VLC > *
<intelikey> !player
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<intelikey> !players
<intelikey> ooops
<NightBird> ch40s: VLC is quite nice, but the problem is that it doesn't fully support certain features that have started to become popular....
<intelikey> but i still like it.
<stdin> vlc is the illegitimate offspring of mplayers and gnome
<stdin> just a thought
<intelikey> i probably could use kaffeine or something in the console   but vlc is all i have used there.
* jussi01 likes kaffeine.... and caffeine
<intelikey> watching movies in one console while irc'ing in another...  heh
<intelikey> not atm tho
* NightBird ponders taking his laptop out into the living room...
<NightBird> then I could at least lay down on my futon.... of course, I should just go to bed instead...
* jussi01 is being lazy at work... :P
<NightBird> jussi01: I do that sometimes... well ok, more then sometimes...
<intelikey> [ bb -o !bb ] 
<NightBird> luckly they don't mind so long as I get all of my work done on time
<jussi01> NightBird: same here
<NightBird> yeay... I don't have to go to work tomorrow
* stdin sues intelikey for copyright infringement
<ch40s> stdin: anything wrong with illegitimate offspring?
<ch40s> =] 
<stdin> ch40s: only when it'd GTK based
<ch40s> lawl
<intelikey> stdin it is not.   you said something like   [[ 2b -o ! 2b ] ] 
<ch40s> anyone get .rm working with anything?
<stdin> intelikey: it's "similar" enough :p
* NightBird copywrites suing someone for copyright infringement
<jussi01> !rm | ch40s
<ubotu> ch40s: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> oops
<jussi01> ch40s: yes, real media works with several apps
<intelikey> stdin next thing i know you'll be trying to paten !=
<jussi01> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daSkreech> NightBird: that's a sequence you have to patent it
<ch40s> i could only get it workin with a mozilla plugin
<ch40s> ty
* NightBird patents it then
* intelikey changes stdin's name to M$in
<jussi01> ch40s: you can also grabthe proprietry real player client
* stdin patents the internet 
<stdin> now you all owe me money :p
<jussi01> but dont... use the codec from the repos
<ch40s> didnt know they made one for lin
<intelikey> :)
<ch40s> k
<intelikey> so sue me
<jussi01> stdin: you cant, I already own the patent
<stdin> jussi01: I'm like SCO, I say I own the patent even though I don't
<intelikey> lol
<jussi01> lol
* NightBird goes to bed
* NightBird patents sleeping
<intelikey> imo intelectual patents are evil
* intelikey does mount -o remount,ro NightBird/brain /dev/zero
<stdin> the 3rd paragraph here is wrong: http://www.sco.com/company/profile.html
<intelikey> E: NightBird/brain not a known format
<jussi01> lol
<intelikey> stdin how many parts of paragraph 3 ?????
<stdin> the whole thing
* NightBird attempts to patent eating, but finds Microsoft already has 4 patents relating to eating....
* NightBird goes to bed
<intelikey> stdin i think i found one part that is ok  "and"
<stdin> intelikey: the only fact there is "UNIX operating system source code originally developed by AT&T/Bell Labs" other than that it's all just wrong :)
<intelikey> but if you start removing the trash and you get down to the word "and"  the that's not wrong...   it's just what is on both sides of it that is false
<navets> is there a way to get google to reset your adsense account if you get banned?
<stdin> you should ask google about that
<intelikey> "adsense account" ?
<navets> I tried to appeal with google but they denied it.
<navets> Damn family, should have never told them i make money from clicks
<navets> they were clicking my ads and i didnt know lol
<navets> now im stuck adless
<intelikey> well now aint that a sad storry
<navets> it is
<navets> sad enough to make me commit E-murder
<hayami> hi i need help i installed kubuntu in an hp dv2135la but i don't have any sound
<hayami> what i should do?
<jussi01> !sound | hayami
<ubotu> hayami: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SlimG2> what's the name of the kubuntu dev. channel?
<intelikey> #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> don't think there is a kde specific one
<stdin> you mean #kubuntu-devel ?
<jussi01> hmmm, not #kubuntu-devel ?
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> beat ya :P
<stdin> not according to my client
<SlimG2> thanks stdin & jussi01
<jussi01> SlimG2: be really polite in there
<intelikey>  oh ... that's not gutsy tho is it ?
<jussi01> intelikey: its all of them isnt it? same as #ubuntu-devel ?
<stdin> but, he didn't say gutsy...
<stdin> jussi01: see http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/3526/image10jk5.png :p
<SlimG2> jussi01: polite is my fist and middle name
<SlimG2> s/fist/first/ ;)
<intelikey> stdin i know he didn't.    and you are correct   just asking  that isn't the +1 channel is it ?
<stdin> intelikey: well it's the devel channel and they do allow kubuntu/kde specific questions in there. but the gutsy channel is +1 yeah
<intelikey> k    i was thinking that +1 was  #ubuntu+1    although i was assuming he wanted +1   and that was a bad assumption.
<intelikey> so i'm wrong even when i'm right...     so sue me
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> I won't sew you, just sentence you to only using X for 2 weeks
<intelikey> no actually don't,  i've been in coart,  don't like it.
<intelikey> NO!  not X    jsut put me in jail
<stdin> muhahahaha :)
<intelikey> i can't find my way around in the pointy clicky thingy...
* jussi01 slaps stdin with this: http://www.box.net/shared/sz28kn5p79
<jussi01> !nixternal | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<jussi01> sorry, just reminded me...
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> jussi01: call it fate or call it justice, but there is no image on that page :p
<jussi01> stdin: ??
<jussi01> what is ther?
<intelikey> some how i find it hard to believe that seveas would leave that infonode in ubotu's  database....
<jussi01> intelikey: what?
<jussi01> the nixtern*l one?
<jussi01> !girl | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: Girls dont exist on the internet.  See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | For more interesting reading, see http://pandagon.blogsome.com/2007/04/13/how-to-not-be-an-asshole-a-guide-for-men/
<intelikey> yeah,   doesn't sound like something he'd apporve
<jussi01> hehe, hobbsee's doing i bet
<stdin> jussi01: http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/3932/image11ne1.png
<jussi01> !-girl
<ubotu> girl has no aliases - added by Hobbsee on 2007-08-12 09:12:44
<intelikey> yeah.
<jussi01> offs
<jussi01> oh...ffs
<jussi01> gah
<intelikey> !-nixternal
<ubotu> nixternal has no aliases - added by Hobbsee on 2007-05-31 09:32:53
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> we love hobbsee
<intelikey> :)
<jussi01> !girls | intelikey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> i knew it didn't sound like seveas
<jussi01> hehe, they took it down
<jussi01> !hobbsee | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: I phear the stick so shhhhh
<jussi01> gah, why cant i change that kopete opens linke in freaking firfox
<TyphoidHippo> Hey everyone - I'm trying to use mingetty instead of GDM, KDM, or XDM and everything I can find says to edit /etc/inittab (which is absent from Feisty, it seems)...  I tried creating /etc/inittab and adding what is referenced in the tuts I have read.  I also tried launching mingetty from rc.local - neither of which works.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, and sorry this is so long...
* jussi01 now slaps stdin with a better url: http://www.box.net/shared/0viquu2f4n
* jussi01 hugs Hobbsee, 
<kkathman> hi Hobbsee :)
<stdin> jussi01: I still will, because I say so :p
<Hobbsee> hiya
<stdin> jussi01: s/will/win/
<stdin> :p
<Hobbsee> kkathman!
<kkathman> :)
* jussi01 slaps a big LUSER tag on stdin's forehead
* stdin sets mode +b *!*@oul088-gw3.netplaza.fi :)
<jussi01> stdin: +b? whats that?
<stdin> jussi01: +b is ban :p
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> ok
* jussi01 wishes he had a list of all that stuff
<jussi01> modes and sucjh
<stdin> jussi01: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
* jussi01 rips off stdin's LUSER tag, and replaces it with a "I ROCK" tag...
<stdin> :)
* stdin sets mode -b *!*@oul088-gw3.netplaza.fi :p
* jussi01 slaps a +b on himself for "offtopic discussion" :P
<stdin> agg, I can feel a migraine coming on (probably from all the head slapping from jussi01 :P), so I'm off to take a horse-pill and sleep it off
<jussi01> lol
<SlimG2> Poll: Is KOffice ready to replace OpenOffice.org in Kubuntu?: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3086293.0
* stdin waves to the channel knowing it'll fall apart without him
<kraut> moin
<Jucato> stdin: ... we can't be both having migraines right now...
* intelikey points stdin to ot
<intelikey> :)
* stdin points self to bed :)
<intelikey> gooday
<jussi01> SlimG2: out of curiosity, did you have my or stdins post first? ie.
<jussi01> [09:44]  <jussi01> hmmm, not #kubuntu-devel ?
<jussi01> [09:44]  <stdin> you mean #kubuntu-devel ?
<Jucato> SlimG2: looks ok to me. although I'd recommend adding an option like "Wait for KOffice 2.0" or be more specific which version of KOffice you are referring to...
<intelikey> jussi01 his
<jussi01> grrr
<stdin> Jucato: don't be afraid to kick jussi01ok :P
<jussi01> hehe
<Jucato> when my Migraine Load goes 100%, I'll even kick intelikey...
<intelikey> yeah he beet me to a bot call too   he's "quick draw mc_graw"  tday
<intelikey> Jucato heh
<intelikey> :)
<jussi01> lol
<intelikey> Jucato you really feeling poorly ?
<Jucato> migraine. same as stidin...
<intelikey> oh yuch.
* jussi01 tells Jucatoto go to bed... migraines are no fun
<SlimG2> Jucato: "Wait for KOffice 2.0" option added
<Jucato> my situation is worse though... it's 3:22 PM, and my neighbor is on their 3rd day of incessant singing/beer parties... but that's offtopic :(
<Jucato> SlimG2: nice :)
* Jucato is both in pain and annoyed
<SlimG2> Poll: Is KOffice ready to replace OpenOffice.org in Kubuntu?: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3086293.0
<jussi01> so anyone actually know how to get kopete to open links in ff not konq?
<jussi01> !repeat | SlimG2:
<ubotu> SlimG2:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ch40s> what is the wallet?
<ch40s> !wallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wallet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> ch40s: its liek the thing that manages your passwords
<kkathman> jussi01:  just go to your settings and replace the browser with fiiewdoz
<jussi01> !info kwallet
<kkathman> firefox I mean
<ubotu> Package kwallet does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<flaccid> !kwallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwallet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ch40s> !info kwallet
<ch40s> !kwallet
<flaccid> dang
<ch40s> oh well
<Jucato> jussi01: doesn't Kopete have a setting for that? otherwise it follows KDE's default settings
<jussi01> kkathman: where in the settings... i kant find it
<SlimG2> jussi01: I don't feel like I've earned the !repeat , It's a while since I wrote it the first time
<flaccid> system settings - default apps iirc
<Jucato> right place
<kkathman> jussi01:  kcontrol kde components  browser
<Jucato> System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser
<jussi01> flaccid:
<kkathman> default apps I mean :)
<jussi01> i have done that
<kkathman> THEN web browser
<jussi01> but still no joy
<kkathman> check it again, be sure that you clicked the radio button and then put in Firefox, and clicked APPLY
<kkathman> be sure its firefox (lowercase)
<kkathman> not Firefox
<jussi01> still does it
<jussi01> ahh, now I apologise, it starts links in firefox, however when you try to go to your email inbox it uses konq
<kkathman> ?? email is linked to konq ?? very odd
<jussi01> !info kwalletmanager | ch40s
<ubotu> ch40s: kwalletmanager: wallet manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 346 kB, installed size 812 kB
<jbrouhard> Okay
<jbrouhard> someone explain this one to me
<jbrouhard> Why is it, even with sudo cfdisk and qpartd...
<jbrouhard> After deleting the entire partition table like 10 times in the last hour, The *buntu installers keep thinking I have a NTFS partiton still on the drive ?!
<flaccid> remove it with fdisk
<jbrouhard> flaccid: i've been using cfdisk.. isn't that just as good ?
<jbrouhard> this is so pissing me off.. i've been deleting the partition tables all freaking night
<jbrouhard> and it won't delete according to *buntu7
<jbrouhard> yet Gentoo says it's gone
<jbrouhard> I *KNOW* *buntu doesn't write crap to CD, if i'm booting to the liveCD>
<flaccid> never used it sorry
<jbrouhard> excuse me while i go reboot.
<flaccid> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<RurouniJones> And people say linux isn't user friendly ;)
<flaccid> you can smash windows, but who wants to fight penguins
<RurouniJones> Seal clubbers with a sense of adevnture?
* Jucato looks for rurouni_kenshin....
<flaccid> the seals are the bouncers at da club
<jbrouhard> flaccid: fdisk didn't work
<jbrouhard> it still thinks I have data on that damn drive
<jbrouhard> I don't understand what is going on here
<jbrouhard> I have never in my life seen "phantom partitions" after they're deleted
<flaccid> pastebin error msg
<jbrouhard> There's no error message
<jbrouhard> i'm trying to install Kubuntu or even xubuntu
<jbrouhard> both keep saying that they couldn't partition /dev/sda
<jbrouhard> and it automounts the partition, and shows my windows data
<jbrouhard> but looking at fdisk *RIGHT NOW* it shows a linux partition
<jbrouhard> not windows
<jbrouhard> now how is this possible ?
<flaccid> remove it with fdisk, jbrouhard
<jbrouhard> flaccid: I have been
<jbrouhard> for the last two hours.
<jbrouhard> Explain to me why it is still here.
<jbrouhard> i run sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<jbrouhard> delete all partitions
<jbrouhard> write the table
<jbrouhard> and quit
<flaccid> under fdisk?
<jbrouhard> yes
<jbrouhard> tried fdisk
<jbrouhard> cfdisk
<RurouniJones> Any suggestions for a decent backup program? I just need a simple "Keep a copy of the dir structure and update the differences" program. Not some arcane compression rdiff jobbie
<jbrouhard> even the buntu installer
<jbrouhard> all i get is a return of the /dev/sda1 partition with all my windows crap on it
<jbrouhard> how in the blue hell is this possible??????
<flaccid> i don't know
<jbrouhard> I can't even boot the drive, tells me that the drive's boot sector is gone
<flaccid> RurouniJones: tar
<RurouniJones> Something automated
<flaccid> try a grub fix
<flaccid> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jbrouhard> RurouniJones: tar plus a cron job
<jbrouhard> flaccid: I don't have linux even remotely installed here
<jbrouhard> grub won't fix crap
<flaccid> !backup | RurouniJones
<ubotu> RurouniJones: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jbrouhard> this had nothing but windows on it to begin with
<flaccid> jbrouhard: don't need it to be
<RurouniJones> Gracias
<flaccid> installing grub into mbr will fix the mbr then maybe you can delete the parts. a bit crazy but worth a try
<jbrouhard> hmm
<jbrouhard> what the...
<jbrouhard> Error 11: unrecognized device string
<flaccid> thats a common one you can google
<flaccid> i gtg
<maverick> can i install gnome-panel in kde and use it instead of kde taskbar ?!
<kkathman> maverick:  not sure why you'd want to do that
<kkathman> you can add panels in kde and put anything you want on them, including applets and applications
<maverick> kkathman: well i want to totally change the look or customize kde taskbar and i can't seem to find any resources
<maverick> and i like gnome panel
<maverick> so i thought of this
<kkathman> maverick:  well play around with the panel settings in kde.  My kde doesnt look a thing like the default - all of my panels are hidden and when they appear, they are small ones in the lower left, lower right and one launch panel for apps in the middle
<kkathman> you could create a panel in kde that acts just like the gnome panel in fact
<maverick> kkathman: how?
<maverick> kkathman: i mean do u have resources to go digg into ?
<kkathman> not really I just fiddled with the panel settings :)
<kkathman> its more fun that way :)
<kkathman> go to any panel already there, right click, and click "add panel"  then right click on the new panel and start adding things - you can position the panel on any of the four sides of the screen
<maverick> kkathman: yeah i know, thanks though...
<kkathman> maverick:  also, you can get to the panels suite of settings:  kcontrol -desktop - panels
<SoulChild> hi all, is there a kernelpatch or something to change the way the Text is displayed in boot (without splash)??? I want more colors like in gentoo.
<server_> ext3 killed my hdd :/
<jabba> hello
<jabba> i am just trying to connect to a novell 6.0 server with ncpmount
<jabba> but i always get an invalid server response (-330)
<jabba> does anyone know what that means?
<shinobi> SoulChild there is a color line in the grub config
<shinobi> SoulChild in /etc/boot/grub i think
<shinobi> SoulChild sorry /boot/grub
<shinobi> SoulChild /boot/grub/menu.lst
<server_> my ubuntu wont start up, its prompting and nothing happend....
<nicolai_> SoulChild: Do you mean the Grub boot-loader?
<Sylvarant> Any know how to set up Qt 4.3 in Kdevelop ?
<magi_> hello!
<stephen> hello
<sonoftheclayr> hello
<stephen> i need to be able to use 2 different devices at once, ethernet (wired) and my wifi adaptor for Ad-hoc. Knetwork manager doesnt allow you to do this. can anyone help please
<llutz> stephen: edit /etc/network/interfaces and configure your devices there
<stephen> i dunno how to
<stephen> i dont know what to write in the places
<stephen> of what s already there
<llutz> stephen: please paste your /etc/network/interfaces  at pastebin
<llutz> !pastebin | stephen
<ubotu> stephen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stephen> hmmm
<stephen> they say inet
<stephen> do i chage to adhoc?
<llutz> stephen: plz paste
<llutz> stephen: remove keys if there are any
<stephen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36161/
<stephen> i dunno what you mean by keys
<stephen> but there is the paste
<llutz> stephen: wlan-keys i meant
<stephen> hmm there is one at the end right?
<llutz> stephen: no thats no key
<stephen> oh
<stephen> lol
<llutz> stephen: so what is your ethernet you want to keep, eth0?
<llutz> for internet connection
<jussi01> !rpath
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rpath - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> hmmm, someone want to explain rpath to me?
<llutz> stephen: and what ist your device for the ad-hoc connection
<stephen> i want to keep eth0 yes
<stephen> that as my intetrnet connection
<stephen> and the wifi adaptor as my ad-hoc
<stephen> i want to connect my wifi adapter to a wireless device
<llutz> stephen: there are 2 usable wlan-devices ath0 and ath1, whoch one is configured for ad-hoc?
<llutz> which
<stephen> i dont know
<stephen> i only have one wifi device
<llutz> stephen: ups, sry, only ath0, i misread
<stephen> ups?
<stephen> hmmm
<stephen> so do you have any idea what i have to change?
<llutz> stephen: whats the ip-address range of your ad-hoc network?
<stephen> lol
<stephen> i dont know that either
<stephen> im not good with networking
<stephen> how woould i find out?
<llutz> stephen: look at one of the ad-hoc partner devices for their ip-address
<stephen> :(
<stephen> i dont know what that means
<stephen> i havent set up an ad-hoc yet
<llutz> stephen: if you want a ad-hoc network, you must have at least one other device than your PC to connect to
<stephen> yes
<stephen> i do
<llutz> stephen: so look into its configuration and search its ip-address
<stephen> its not that simple
<stephen> the device im trying to connect to is a psp
<stephen> im trying to get xlink kai working (tunneling software)
<jussi01> !find sql
<llutz> stephen: sorry i don't know what all that is
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql, libdbd-mysql-perl, libhsqldb-java, libhsqldb-java-doc (and 295 others)
<stephen> all i need is an ad-hoc connection
<stephen> same as if i were using two pc's as a network
<stephen> k-network manager only allows me to have one device connected at one time
<jussi01> gah, anyone know the package name for mysql?
<stephen> i want to be able to use 2 simutaneosly
<llutz> stephen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36162/   try this
<llutz> (k)networkmanager is only usefull for people with just one network-device in dhcp-mode. for all other scenarios it's useless (my opinion)
<jussi01> llutz: very true
<shinobi> llutz fair call - but great for one off wireless connections on the move.
<llutz> shinobi: i prefer guessnet :)
<shinobi> llutz i'll check it out
<llutz> shinobi:together with wpa_supplicant (see /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz)
<Piet> Huhu,einer zufllig da ?
<stephen> ??
<Jucato> !de | Piet
<ubotu> Piet: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Piet> knnte mir einer evtl helfen bez. ATI unter Kubuntu ?
<Jucato> Piet: English only
<Piet> ohh sry, i see
<Jucato> !de | Piet
<ubotu> Piet: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<shinobi> thanks llutz, am looking into it
* jussi01 tickles PriceChild
<mm_202> hey guys, another [quick]  question: how do I run X apps over ssh?
<mm_202> Both boxes are running KUnbuntu..
<ScorpKing> how do i find the biggest files on my root partition? i only have about 65MB free :(
<llutz> mm_202: use X-forwarding and set $DISPLAY
<Tm_T> mm_202: manual pages tells that ssh -X foofoo
<mm_202> okay, thank you guys.
<Jucato> ScorpKing: try "sudo apt-get clean" to clear out your apt cache (downloaded debs from apt-get)
<ScorpKing> done that
<Jucato> I think "du" is the command for determining disk/file usage. not really familiar with the options/flags for it
* Jucato usually uses Filelight for a quick size overview
<mm_202> anyway for me to be able to bring up a full KDE desktop over X?  Or would I just be better off using VNC?
<llutz> for kde mouse-klicking-gui-preferrer "kdirstat"
<llutz> mm_202: use freenx
<mm_202> k
<mm_202> llutz: thank you, again.
<J-23> Hello!
<ScorpKing> the partition on / is 2.5GB but i cant find what is using the space. apt cache is empty. ok. will try that. thanks llutz and everyone else. :)
<llutz> ScorpKing: 2.5GB / if you don't have /tmp, /var, /home on seperate partitions is not that much...
<jussi01> hmmm, is there a way to change the colour of the hilights of the tabs/channel list in konversation? (currently they are green/red)
<ScorpKing> home is 9BG
<ScorpKing> GB*
<llutz> ScorpKing: only /home extra? try to remove unused apps
<llutz> ScorpKing: or if you have some diskspace: put /var on an extra partition too
<Jucato> jussi01: not that I know of. you can of course confirm in #konversation
<ScorpKing> llutz: i only have default apps with maybe 5 extra. think i must move /var.
<jussi01> Jucato: thanks. seems i can change everything but that
<llutz> ScorpKing: maybe /tmp too. you are running in severe trouble if /tmp will be bloated and your / use is 100%
<Remo_A> I get can't set config #1, error -71 when I connect ANY usb device(scanner, connector for mobile phone...) only the usb mouse works, since the newest kernel release, what the hell are you guys doing on feisty??
<ScorpKing> llutz: haha! don't i know that! took me some time to figure out why i couldn't log in the other day. /tmp was 100% full. lol
<Remo_A> As it seems more than one person have that problem
<llutz> ScorpKing: bad luck if you don't have a real root-account then
<Remo_A>  usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2 || usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice || usb 3-1: can't set config #1, error -71
<ScorpKing> llutz: not really. was easy to get in as my home partition had lots of free space.
<Tm_T> oh no it's meaty beaty jono bacon! ruuuun!
* Tm_T hides
<llutz> ScorpKing: how did you login to use it, if login will fail due to missing diskspace?
<jono> Tm_T: hehe
<Tm_T> jono: always nice to see you sir
<jono> Tm_T: likewise :)
<ScorpKing> llutz: tty1 still loged in :) login via kdm gave 'xsessions: unable to write to /tmp'
<llutz> ScorpKing: ah, ok then
<BobH> A linux newbe trying to install a package that might work with Creative X-fi. Can't get it to install. "
<BobH> owner@admin-desktop:~/Desktop$ dir
<BobH> automatix2_1.1-4.6-7.04feisty_amd64.deb        oss-install.pdf
<BobH> libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu2+build1_amd64.deb  oss-linux_v4.0-1006_amd64.deb
<BobH> owner@admin-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -l oss-linux_4.0-1006_amd64.deb
<BobH> No packages found matching oss-linux_4.0-1006_amd64.deb.
<BobH> Sorry, but what do I do now?
<llutz> BobH: dpkg -i <package>   to install
<waylandbill> BobH: you can look in the repositories using a package manager as well (as opposed to manually installing debs)
<ScorpKing> something wrong with my connection. its going fishing all the time :( i'll be back some other time. cheers ppl
<Turazoor> hi all, i'm having a problem "making" drivers for my wlan usb! could somebody possibly translate the errors?
<jussi01> Turazoor: what is your chipset?
<Turazoor> jussi01: hi, it's the rt73 chipset, i have to compile drivers, but i'm getting stupendous errors lol
<jussi01> Turazoor: if they are 1 line errors, put them here other wise give us a past of them
<jussi01> !paste | Turazoor
<ubotu> Turazoor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Turazoor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36167/
<Turazoor> do u want me to paste the info in rtmp_main.c
<Turazoor> ?
<Turazoor> heres the rtmp_main.c file :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36168/
<waylandbill> Turazoor: sounds like that version may not be correct for the kernel version.
<jussi01> yep, that sounds about right. or a mising dep
<Turazoor> ok.... ur talking to a noob here lol!
<Turazoor> it does say that it is for 6.10 but will for all above
<waylandbill> Turazoor: have you tried using ndiswrapper and a windows driver?
<Turazoor> now going to try that after eventually being able to get rid of the linux drivers for my wlan! as these were conflicting
<Turazoor> waylandbill: it's ndiswrapper -i rt73.inf to install right
<waylandbill> Turazoor: I don't know what those windows files look like for your card, but that sounds about right. The wiki should have complete documentation for ndiswrapper.
<waylandbill> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Turazoor> kk ty
<Turazoor> does ndiswrapper copy the relevant files to its own location or.. will it use them from wherever i specify them
<Turazoor> in other words can i delete/move the rt73.inf file after installing it
<waylandbill> Turazoor: right.
<zemisolsol> hi
<Turazoor> waylandbill: so i can move it/ndiswrapper copies it
<waylandbill> correct
<Turazoor> cool
<Turazoor> ok, it's still saying there is an alternate driver
<zemisolsol> 
<zemisolsol> hi
<waylandbill> Turazoor: enter 'ndiswrapper' with no arguments to get the usage hints. One tells how to remove installed ndis drivers.
<Turazoor> kk
<Turazoor> ok, so its uninstalled
<Turazoor> i've installed it again and it is still saying "alternate driver rt2570".. and iwconfig is showing no wlan access
<Turazoor> rt73 and rt2570 aren't even in lsmod
<harmental> hey guys...what are fstab parameters i have to use for a ext3 auxiliary (data) partition?
<nerv203> Hey everyone.
<nerv203> I have a random small question that'll make me look like a total noob.
<pag> !ask | nerv203
<ubotu> nerv203: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Turazoor> anyone used Compiz yet?
<_4strO> Turazoor: i use it why ?
<Fraction> hi there, a question. When Im trying to connect to a wireless network, the computor crashes and I have to reboot.. what might be wrong? HW ?
<Turazoor> _4strO: just checking whether its worth the install / whether its easy to setup on Kubuntu 7.04
<_4strO> Turazoor: depend of your video card
<Turazoor> _4strO: nvidia tnt2 lol!.. not to fantastic, but i beleive it's installed correctly
* jussi01 doesnt have much time for compiz
<_4strO> Turazoor: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/26/The-best-way-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: thats going to be difficult
<Turazoor> nosrednaekim: why?
<nosrednaekim> Turazoor: its underpowered, and it requires XGL which is a bit harder to get running than AIGLX
<J-23> Hello! I need help.
<devsherif> I can see that ubuntu is little similar to debian...what are the difference between them
<nosrednaekim> J-23: ask!
<_4strO> !ask | J-23
<ubotu> J-23: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nosrednaekim> devsherif: easier to install and use.
<J-23> In Fedora and Ubuntu, when I use it ~2 days, I see in df 100% of used space, file removing changes nothing.
<nerv203> Hmmm... how do I set up an account which has no sudo access?
<nerv203> I need a new one for my mom/brother/dad
<nosrednaekim> nerv203: any new account automatically has not sudo access
<nosrednaekim> *no
<_4strO> nerv203: nevermind, if you dont have the pass ...
<_4strO> but nosrednaekimis right
<aguitel> nosrednaekim, hello ,how i change my letter in all the system ?
<nosrednaekim> your letter?
<_4strO> me think that aguitel has been under windows for so much time :p
<aguitel> nosrednaekim,style of letter
<shinobi> still not happy with compiz-fusion to be honest. tried both new release repos...seems to me that beryl last version is still better...
<_4strO> shinobi: did you try the amaranth repo ?
<_4strO> aguitel: the font dtyle ?
<_4strO> style*
<aguitel> exact
<aguitel> because i can not change my font
<_4strO> K / system settings / looks and feel
<aguitel> nothing happens
<_4strO> perhaps you have to restart X
<shinobi> _4strO have tried both amaranth and trevinho. no joy on getting the 3d plugin. without that, compiz is just not viable aletrnative
<hcbox> excellent l'affichage nickel et 10k fps sous glxgears
<henkoegema> t
<aurelien> bonjour
<chairul> anyone speaks indonesian
<nosrednaekim> !in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yamal> !id | chairul
<ubotu> chairul: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<nosrednaekim> !indonesian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about indonesian - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chairul> kalo pake kubuntu gmn
<J-23> Hello!
<J-23> I have ~4,7G partition with Kubuntu (installed on Ubuntu with Aptitude)
<J-23> In Fedora and Ubuntu, when I have ~0,7G of free space, i can't create files/directories on normal user.
<ks3> J-23:  a percentage is reserved for root in case of emergencies
<ks3> J-23: but the amount can be modified with tune2fs
<Chousuke> J-23: You should have more free space
<J-23> I can't resize this partition, disk is too small.
<Chousuke> J-23: It may adversely affect performance if your disk is near full.
<Perseid> OK. I swear I had this solved once but I'm back. SB Audigy. No audio. I can play around with alsamixer but there is no udio. If I try to play audio it stops suddenly as if I've hit stop. This happens in amarok and kaffeine.
<CPrgmSwR2> Any kde4 developers in here
<CPrgmSwR2> I can't seem to get kde4 to start in kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> CPrgmSwR2: #kubuntu-devel
<nosrednaekim> (if it gives you an eror or something
<nosrednaekim> other wise don't go there)
<CPrgmSwR2> its from svn
<nosrednaekim> CPrgmSwR2: #kde
<chairul> how to create link with konqueror
<CPrgmSwR2> nosrednaekim: I have kde4 working in gentoo
<arash> Hi, how do i reinstall Kmix freshly?
<arash> So it dont remember what it had configuration
<emilsedgh> arash: do it from adept manager...
<Jucato> er,...
<arash> ok thanks
<Jucato> arash: actually, all you probably need to do is
<emilsedgh> Jucato: hey :P
<arash> is....?
<waylandbill> :)
<Jucato> arash: quit kmix, go to /home/username/.kde/share/config and remove the kmixrc and kmixctrlrc files
<Jucato> move or remove or rename
<Jucato> then start kmix again
<Jucato> hi emilsedgh, hi waylandbill, hi Jucato
<arash> Ok Jucato, I give it a shot
<waylandbill> you said hi to yourself like 3rd person. :)
<Jucato> oh I was saying hi to my other self :)
<Jucato> right Jucato?
<Jucato> right on!
<waylandbill> lol
<llutz> oh oh, splitted personality
<emilsedgh> how r u Jucato?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: depends. which of us are you asking?
<knowledge25k> hello can somebody help me
<waylandbill> Like how I talk to myself when I need to hold an intelligent conversation? :P
<Jucato> !somebody | knowledge25k
<ubotu> knowledge25k: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arash> arg, annoying that all files start with 'k' in config :p
<Jucato> makes it easier to know that they aren't gnomed :)
<arash> uhu..., btw, don't hate me for this, but is there any way that the K 'get clicked' when you press windows/meta-button?
<emilsedgh> lol
<arash> atm that button is useless...
<Jucato> arash: there is a way. but 1) I forgot how and 2) it's quite disadvantageous
<waylandbill> assign Alt-F1 to the windows button.
<emilsedgh> Jucato: the KDE Fanboy one :P
<Jucato> arash: oh  if you make it open up the K menu only, it will be more useless
<arash> waylandbill , how?
<Jucato> arash: because right now, you can use it any combination. Win+A-Z, Win+Space, Win+Anything
<knowledge25k> i install loooking glass to a iso cd,and i can't see to get it to install to my computer.can somebody help me ?
<Jucato> O.o
<waylandbill> Jucato: wouldn't you still be able to use those shortcuts regardless?
<Jucato> waylandbill: afaik, no. although of course I might be (hopefully) wrong
<Jucato> it's either a modifier key or it's not...
<waylandbill> I don't know as I can't remember the last time I've actually used that key for anything.
<Jucato> arash: you can set Win+Space to launch the K Menu. though you can probably use Katapult (Alt+Space) to make things faster too
<Jucato> !katapult | arash
<ubotu> arash: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<Jucato> but in the meantime *we* take our leave
<waylandbill> looks like it's just a modifier key. Just assigning it to something alone isn't possible.
<Jucato> we'll be back!
<Jucato> waylandbill: it's possible to use it as a standalone key. but you lose it's modifier keyness
<waylandbill> sounds easier to just use Alt-F1. :)
<Jucato> harder to reach. Win+Space is easier hahaha
<Jucato> ok we're gone
<waylandbill> bye jucato and bye jucato
<arash> actually , it must be possible, since the OS can just check if meta button is in ShiftState when any button is pressed :p
<arash> its quite hard to how this catafult works
<friulhack> is someone here
<arash> friualhack , yes
<friulhack> that knows about irc channel speaking about hacking?
* waylandbill ponders if any manufacturer's put a penguin key in place of a windows key. :)
<friulhack> so?
<friulhack> -.-
<friulhack> no answer
<friulhack> -.-"
<arash> what? "knows about irc channel speaking about hacking" ,errr?
<friulhack> yeah
<friulhack> a channel
<friulhack> where the topic is hacking
<arash> aha lol
<knowledge25k> i install loooking glass to a iso cd,and i can't see to get it to install to my computer.can somebody help me ?
<arash> !hacking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hacking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emilsedgh> friulhack: Hacking, what kind of hacking? if you mean website defacing, email password cracking and..., they are not hacking, you should ask for a channel about Security, the real hacking is being usefull
<arash> friualhack , btw. doens't 'hacking' has thousands of meaning?
<friulhack> hacking
<friulhack> like exploiting
<arash> Naughty!
<friulhack> brake system
<friulhack> defacing
<Arwen> hacking = making software behave in a way different than the way it was intended
<friulhack> ...
<arash> Thanks Arwen :), that makes sense
<friulhack> i'm speaking about practic hacking
<Arwen> whether that's cracking payware, stealing bank passwords, or adding new features, it's all hacking
<friulhack> no
<friulhack> my hacking is
<friulhack> exploiting
<emilsedgh> friulhack: thats not hacking, thats cracking...FreeSoftwareCommunity do not like Crackers...
<Arwen> cracking is a subset of hacking
<sito> what can i know the ram type... ddr or ddr2?
<friulhack> ok
<Arwen> sito, read your computer's manual
<arash> yea, then more people use the good windows programs!!!
<grul> !lova
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lova - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<grul> :(
<friulhack> but im looking  for a channell of hacking
<grul> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<friulhack> whic distro of linux do u use?
<friulhack> kubuntu?
<Arwen> I use Microsoft Windows.
<Arwen> Thank you very much.
<friulhack> winzozz sucks
<friulhack> ubuntu 4ver
<Arwen> ^^ - statements like that are why people look down on F/OSS
<emilsedgh> sito:  kinfocenter shows you some information
<sito> emilsedgh: thanks
<hcbox> how can i know with kernel i'm running :D ( stupid question i know )
<sayers> Hello I'm trying to load the Disk & file system module so I can acess my 81 gig HDD. It seems not to work.
<emilsedgh> maybe you guys want to continue this in #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<knowledge25k> i install loooking glass to a iso cd,and i can't see to get it to install to my computer.can somebody help me ?
<sayers> and when I try to load this I get in error saying hal-storage-fixed-mount refused 1000
<emilsedgh> hcbox: run uname -r in konsole
<Arwen> hcbox, uname -r
<emilsedgh> sayers: did you go to 'Administrator Mode' ?
<emilsedgh> knowledge25k: please do not repeat...
<sayers> emilsedgh: ofcorse. It didn't ask for anything though.
<arash> sayers - do you know the basic mount commands (if you don't, then I might know enough to help you out :p )
<sayers> arash: I can mount it in root if I wanted to but I'd rather mount it a  non-sudo
<arash> sayers , why can't you do mount command with root? arn't  that the only way really?
<emilsedgh> sayers: youre running live? I dunno, maybe it will be solved when its installed...
<sayers> emilsedgh: I've installed Gutsy
<friulhack> fuck u
<Perseid> So if I have a Dapper install will I naturally update to Feisty by doing an apt-get upgrade?
<friulhack> fuck fuck fuck fuck
<PriceChild> !ohmy | friulhack
<ubotu> friulhack: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> !language | friulhack
<friulhack> perseid fuck u
<Jucato> bah
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b friulhack!*@*]  by Jucato
<ben_> someones angry
<Perseid> Actually, I think someone's 12. :)
<knowledge25k> well help me
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Psycoshot> Anyone know how to set a DVORAK keyboard??
<inaety> Perseid: why was he mad at you
<Jucato> Perseid: if you're on Dapper, you have to upgrade to Edgy before you can reach Feisty and so on
<emilsedgh> sayers: sayersdidnt it ask for password? could you try killall kdesud ?
<Perseid> I think I was just the person who said something at the time. He was just a random spammer.
<emilsedgh> Jucato: what was wrong with this guy?
<Jucato> beats me...
<Perseid> jucato: And I can't do this through apt-get?
<Jucato> you can. but you can't directly go to Feisty. you have to upgrade to Edgy first
<angelo> hello
<CPrgmSwR2> Can someone help me setup the fglrx dirvers
<Arwen> CPrgmSwR2, been a while since I did it, but sure
<CPrgmSwR2> It seems that after installing them I am still usering the r300 drivers
<CPrgmSwR2> because on xorg.conf it has driver "ati"
<angelo> someone could help me in getting to #ubuntu-it?
<Arwen> CPrgmSwR2, well, change it to "fglrx"
<CPrgmSwR2> I did and everything got all screwed up
<Arwen> angelo, um, /join #ubuntu-it ?
<CPrgmSwR2> Like the windows didn't appear right
<Perseid> So you mean take the sources list, change it to edgy, do an upgrade, change it to feisty and upgrade again?
<angelo> yes
<inaety> Perseid: its gonna take forever
<angelo> THENKS
<Jucato> Perseid: yes... you might just want to install :)
<inaety> Perseid: take less time to download the feisty cd and install over
<Arwen> CPrgmSwR2, pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log (without switching back to the r300 driver)
<Arwen> and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Perseid> That won't blast anything?
<angelo> arwen
<Jucato> as long as you kept your /home in a separate partition, no it shouldn't
<inaety> Perseid: you will loose your docs or whatever, but just back up everything you need
<Arwen> angelo, yes?
<angelo> I meant that
<CPrgmSwR2> Arwen: give me a couple minutes to do that
<paradise> hi
<paradise> i have a problem
<paradise> plz can get some help ?
<Perseid> Hmm. OK. Thanks.
<angelo> I meant i'd need to join that #
<inaety> paradise: just ask your problem
<angelo> arwen
<paradise> i have hd external
<Jucato> angelo: just click on the channel name: #ubuntu-it
<paradise> and ntfs i can`t wirte/read
<Jucato> !ntfs | paradise
<ubotu> paradise: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<angelo> thanks
<inaety> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<paradise> thanks
<angelo> :-D
<CPrgmSwR2> http://rafb.net/p/zSF1Rp62.html
<CPrgmSwR2> that will be of use
<paradise> ok i try it
<paradise> but not useful
<Perseid> OK. New problem. My boot setup is root (hd0,0) and kernel root=/dev/hdc1 but every time the package manager installs a new kernel they get rewritten to (hd1,0) and /dev/hdb1 and of course it won't boot unless I change it first. Why is it doing that?
<CPrgmSwR2> xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/eYChiw29.html
<angelo> does anyone know how to make dtagonaturally speaking running?
<paradise> i will try again thanks
<Perseid> Is ntfs-3g safe?
<angelo> under linux
<llutz> Perseid: set groot, kopt in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CPrgmSwR2> Xorg.0.log http://rafb.net/p/NfwiKx29.html
<Perseid> llutz: Ahah. I see it. Thanks. :)
<angelo> dragon naturally  speaking under linux i mean
<Arwen> CPrgmSwR2, alright, one second
<CPrgmSwR2> lsmod: http://rafb.net/p/GLuG5351.html
<CPrgmSwR2> I noticed that radeon is still being displayed
<angelo> as i'm in need of a dictation program for italians
<CPrgmSwR2> Arwen: I am going to try something brb
<Arwen> CPrgmSwR2, ah, you forgot to rmmod the old one after installation
<Arwen> I know what you can do
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<CPrgmSwR2> what do I do
<inaety> angelo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168711
<CPrgmSwR2> Do I just do a rmmod radeon
<inaety> angelo: follow the second post
<CPrgmSwR2> and then do modprobe fglrx
<Arwen> CPrgmSwR2, switch to virtual console 1, type "rmmod ati", "rmmod radeon", "rmmod drm", "rmmod dri"
<Arwen> then you can modprobe fglrx
<Fraction> question: I have a wireless network card with the correct drivers installed, I can see the networks around me using KNetworkManage, but as soon as I choose to connect to a specifik network - sometimes the computor crashes and I have to reboot it.. what might be wrong? Thanks
<CPrgmSwR2> okay got it
<CPrgmSwR2> brb
<ubunturos> anybody with a SiS 650 graphics card (onboard?)
<ubunturos> !SiS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<angelo> thanks a LOT
<CPrgmSwR2> Arwen: okay back
<Arwen> did it work? I forgot to mention that you have to shut down kdm first..
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I make usre that opengl is using ati and not X11
<Arwen> say what?
<CPrgmSwR2> I got the fglrx module loaded
<CPrgmSwR2> but still don't have dri redenring
<shinobi> Fraction sometimes the knetworkmanager and the /etc/network/interfaces conflict. in /etc/network.interfaces, you only need the lo inerface lines if you use knetwork manager
<Arwen> CPrgmSwR2, yeah, that was step two
<Arwen> you need to disable composite in xorg.conf
<Arwen> Section "Extensions"
<Arwen>         Option          "Composite"     "0"
<Arwen> EndSection
<Arwen> add that to the end
<shinobi> Fraction if you are using a broadcom card then there are other issues too
<Arwen> then restart X
<inaety> Fraction: you should try seeing if the card works through command line without knetworkmanager...and then as long as you are connected then its an issue with knetworkmanager
<CPrgmSwR2> Arwen: I don't even home Composite in my xorg.conf
<CPrgmSwR2> you can check as I posted it earlier
<Arwen> I know
<Fraction> shinobi: thanks, not using a broadcom card though.. the strange this is that it seems to crash even when Im not using the KNetworkmanager, for instance I tried to type "ipconfig eth1 essid networkname" and it crashed
<Arwen> it has to be explicitly disabled
<Arwen> CPrgmSwR2, trust me, I know what I'm talking about
<inaety> Fraction: it's iwconfig
<shinobi> Fraction yes
<CPrgmSwR2> okay brb
<freepbxguy> t
<CPrgmSwR2> Arwen: that did it
<CPrgmSwR2> Completely different from gentoo
<Arwen> heh
<shinobi> Fraction it is iwconfig, but still doesn't really explain a crash
<CPrgmSwR2> I infact have xcomposite enabled on my getnoo install
<CPrgmSwR2> with the latest drivers
<shinobi> Fraction but for sure check out your /etc/network/interfaces before running knetworkmanager
<Arwen> CPrgmSwR2, blame ATI.
<CPrgmSwR2> I keep reading about some new driver comming out, but still no new driver
<Arwen> heh, yeah
<shinobi> Fraction then it might at least work. also be aware than the netwrok settings of the kubuntu control panels write to the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Fraction> shinobi I find alot of interfaces in there.. and there should only be loopback?
<shinobi> Fraction if you use knetwork manager yes
<Fraction> shinobi: ok thanks.. will try that
<shinobi> Fraction try saving a backup first, then remove all but th lo interface lines
<shinobi> Fraction then reboot one time and get knetwork manager up
<shinobi> Fraction may work directly that way...does for me after some mroe hacking
<CPrgmSwR2> Arwen: at phoronix they got creative and titled an artile "One Bug A Day Keeps AIGLX Away"
<Arwen> heh
<Fraction> shinobi: allright thanks, trying now
<CPrgmSwR2> Arwen: anyways thnx for the help
<Arwen> really, I don't even care about XComposite, I just wish fglrx had competent dual-head support and didn't run slower than Intel chips
* CPrgmSwR2 now goes to test kde4
<CPrgmSwR2> Arwen: I actuall want the XComposite
<CPrgmSwR2> because there are a lot of nice features in kde4 that use XComposite
<CPrgmSwR2> brb
<Arwen> *shrug*, that's the last thing on my priority list though
<spawn57> hi guys, do any of you know how I can get musicbrainz working on amarok?
<aguitel> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<hcbox> xgl uses 100% of my cpu, how can i fix it ?
<Arwen> hcbox, turn it off
<Arwen> What'd you expect?
<hcbox> Arwen: i hate Ati cards :D
<paradise> bro is not usfel :(
<paradise> i hope to access i do mount but i cant write and read
<hcbox> seems to be easy to run compiz-fusion under nvidia ?
<Arwen> meh, nvidia has their own problems
<hcbox> ahem
<hcbox> working greater than ati nor ?
<Arwen> yes, everything works better than ATI..
<hcbox> lol :D
<hcbox> gonna buy some nvidia card
<bebege> wasup my fellow linux users......
<Arwen> What makes you think we use Lunix?
<freepbxguy> o
<freepbxguy> t
<bebege> I know most of ya'll use linux.....
<paradise> duh problem it never solve it :@ NTFS
<spawn57> doubt that
<eagles0513875> paradise: what problem u having with ntfs u want to have rw access
<paradise> YES
<paradise> but i cant
<paradise> i have external hd
<spawn57> paradise, you can use ntfs-3g for now =P
<spawn57> it works great
<paradise> i hope
<bebege> so Arwen, you tryinnn' to tell me that it's not mostly linux users in here?
<spawn57> unless you got big movie files, then it'll slow down
<paradise> i install
<eagles0513875> paradise: ur goign to need to use ntfs-3g
<paradise> but did`t access
<llutz> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1700 kB, installed size 4808 kB
<llutz> !info kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 7108 kB, installed size 19632 kB
<paradise> sooo
<shinobi> llutzwhy is kopete that much bigger?
<shinobi> llutz why is kopete that much bigger?
<paradise> what i do to access
<bebege> !info konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 5038 kB, installed size 12996 kB
<paradise> step by step
<Tm_T> shinobi: more graphics, pics and stuff, also more features, much more
<llutz> shinobi: no idea
<bebege> shinobi?
<paradise> hello !
<shinobi> Tm_T okay. thanks
<llutz> shinobi: K-bloat though :)
<paradise> not solve ? that ntfs is big problem
<Tm_T> shinobi: or have you seen webcam support in Gaim? or, have you seen this? http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/kopete-gonedark-mod-1.png (old pic, I know, ugly)
<paradise> can anyone help me plz !
<shinobi> Tm_T that's pretty.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@e182070057.adsl.alicedsl.de]  by Jucato
<shinobi> has anyone managed to get their superkaramba themes transparent when using beryl/compiz
<arash> paradise, you have problem with ntfs-3g?
<paradise> yees
<paradise> i have pro with it
<paradise> arash hello
<arash> Hi
<paradise> yes how can i solve it ?
<arash> paradise:  indeed, you must always put the one you talk to's name with it
<arash> press tab in your irc program
<arash> paradise: what is your problem?
<paradise> arash my problem with ntfs i have external hd and i cant access rw :(
<arash> paradise:  have you installed ntfs-3g ?
<arash> paradise: do you use Kubuntu?
<paradise> arash yes i have  yes
<idanamos> hiiiii  guys
<paradise> arash i use kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<idanamos> do i need anti virus for ubuntu?
<arash> paradise: hmm... tried something as simple as K -> System -> ntfs-3g configuration?
<arash> idanamos , this Kubuntu channel, definetly not if you only get programs form the apt-get
<paradise> arash yes but not reaspont
<paradise> arash sorry for my english
<arash> idanamos , antiviruses is stupid on windows, and is far stupider on linux systems.. (my opinion)
<BluesKaj> paradise, only if you are accessing a windows partition/pc from linux...a possible malware transfer could happen
<Ralesk> hi all; I have my windows fonts installed and a few of them (particularly the otherwise excellent Lucida Sans Unicode) don't seem to come with bold versions -- how can I get Konqueror to fakebold/fakeitalicise all the fonts that miss such versions?  Firefox gets it right, but that might be because of Pango.
<bebege> which antivirus is best for linux... can anyone tellll me?
<paradise> arash idon`t know
<BluesKaj> !clamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !antivirus
<arash> paradise: hmm, nothing happens when you press 'configuration for NTFS-3g'?
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<paradise> arash but i use this command kdesu konqueror media:/ i read but i did`t write
<paradise> arash no nothing
<sayers> bebege: You do not need antivirus since it would only be useful for scanning windows
<bebege> so you ar tellin' me that with linux an antivirus is a waste of time?
<arash> paradise: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<arash> bebege  and money ;), yes, it's even that on Windows :p
<paradise> arash ok thin ?
<arash> paradise: you know what pastebin is?
<paradise> arash loooooooooool no
<arash> !pastebin |paradise
<ubotu> paradise: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> arash, not true about windows ..avs do help
<bebege> arash how come?
<arash> grab all text in your /etc/fstab text file and paste it there
<paradise> arash ahh ok wait
<shinobi> BluesKaj can do...or can not, depending on the software
<arash> BluesKaj , bebege , well ok, they are good if you dont get slowed down. But It's my oppiinion
<BluesKaj> arash, don't make rash statements pls :)
<soccermike1337> Does anyone know how to install the intel wireless a/b/g driver?
<shinobi> BluesKa jarash : symantec employee???
<paradise> arash http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36186/
<arash> BluesKaj, whatever, this isn't Windows channel anyway :p
<paradise> arash sdb1 is a partion
<BluesKaj> yes, but ppl come here for good advice , nothing wrong with expressing opinuions as long as you say so in the statement and not afterwards.
<soccermike1337> i need help with install the intel wireless 3945 a/b/g driver
<arash> BluesKaj, you are right, sorry then...
<paradise> arash :) take ur time bro
<BluesKaj> !patience | soccermike1337
<ubotu> soccermike1337: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BluesKaj> np arash :)
<soccermike1337> :P
<soccermike1337> sorry
<soccermike1337> a lot of people talk in these channels, and sometimes questions aren't read
<BluesKaj> !wireless | soccermike1337
<ubotu> soccermike1337: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<paradise> arash did u read a fstap ?
<arash> BluesKaj: Im no expert, so I can't give any really direct things to change in the fstab, and you souldnt
<arash> i meant to say to paradise
<paradise> arash lol ok
<arash> but you can try this paradise
<paradise> arash what is this ?
<Ralesk> paradise: what's your problem with ntfs-3g again? I came in after your conversation started
<BluesKaj> uhhmm , fstab ...arash ?
<DrOnline> soccermike1337: Should just be modprobe ipw3945 (I think :P)
<paradise> Ralesk i now
<soccermike1337> whats that?
<arash> BluesKaj, i wrote to wrong person...
<DrOnline> soccermike1337: the intel wireless driver.
<paradise> Ralesk i try but not usfel
<soccermike1337> i have the driver tgz or whatever it is from intel for linux
<soccermike1337> but im not sure how to compile it and stuff
<DrOnline> soccermike1337: it should already exist as a module on your system.
<soccermike1337> oh
<Ralesk> paradise: it looks weird that you have references to something like /s/hd/whatever... I've never seen such directory before in my life
<soccermike1337> how do i enable it?
<enoj> In the vim installed in my kubuntu system, ":syn on" doesn't work .. tells me the command is not available .. why ?
<DrOnline> soccermike: "modprobe ipw3945" (assuming that's the right card)
<paradise> Ralesk emmmmmmmmmm
<arash> paradise, start the K -> system -> systemawatcher
<soccermike1337> yes it is :P
<arash> there look if ntfs-3g configuaration is already running, terminate it, it might stopping u form using it
<soccermike1337> so i hit alt+f2 and type in modprobe ipw3945?
<paradise> arash what a sys ?
<Luismi> how i can change desktop with keyboard?
<DrOnline> soccermike1337: you'll have to use sudo: "sudo modprobe ipw3945"
<arash> paradise:  'ksysguard' then look over processes
<DrOnline> soccermike1337: but yes, that's the gist of it
<paradise> arash ok
<Ralesk> oh ar.  the last line in your fstab, paradise...  take out the utf8 part, and write into the ,-separated options: locale=en_US.utf-8
<Ralesk> I'll paste the correct line in a sec
<llutz> Luismi: ctrl-F1-x
<arash> paradise, hmm, I think Ralesk can help you better ;)
<Ralesk> /dev/sdb1   /mnt/Part1   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,locale=en_US.utf-8   0   0
<paradise> Ralesk ok i will try
<paradise> wait
<bebege> can anyone andwer this, foes viruses have effect on Linux?
<bebege> does*
<paradise> Ralesk ok done
<Ralesk> paradise: or anyway, type first "locale" in the shell and tell me what stands after any of the LC_somethings.
<llutz> !virus | bebege
<ubotu> bebege: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<paradise> Ralesk i change it
<arash> bebege , the reply by ubotu is actually the best one probably
<paradise> Ralesk and what else ?
<Ralesk> goody, work?
<bebege> yea...
<Ralesk> paradise: what does your locale say, just to check?
<paradise> Ralesk nothing just do this and click ctrl+o
<Ralesk> what's ctrl+O? :)
<paradise> Ralesk to save what i do
<Ralesk> ah
<paradise> Ralesk nano -w /etc/fstab
<Ralesk> could you please tell me one line from the output of the locale command?
<boguh> is the konquerer view profile still a modified profile compared to the kde standard profile?
<paradise> Ralesk and do what u say
<BluesKaj> !viruses | bebege
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viruses - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bebege> does anyone know if alcohol works with Linux? if not, you know any alternative software?
<BluesKaj> !virus | bebege
<ubotu> bebege: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<paradise> Ralesk hmm i don`t understand :X
<Ralesk> open konsole
<Ralesk> and write: locale
<paradise> Ralesk ok
<Ralesk> tell me one -- any -- line of its output
<paradise> Ralesk aha wait
<BluesKaj> bebege,  making ISO files ?
<paradise> Ralesk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36188/
<paradise> Ralesk hmm
<Ralesk> thanks
<llutz> alcohol works OS-independent... :)
<paradise> Ralesk u are welcome
<Ralesk> then we wrote the right locale in your fstab, that's good
<paradise> Ralesk :D
<paradise> Ralesk i here great sound :P
<arash> lol, did Ralesk thanks and paradise say 'u are welcome' :p? what happend here ^^ ?
<paradise> LoooooooooooooooooooooooooooL
<Ralesk> my problem with your fstab is lines 13 to 15 --- I particularly don't get that magic there
<BluesKaj> really llutz ... never liked that app ... too clunky
<paradise> Ralesk Hmmmmmmmmmm
<llutz> BluesKaj: i mean fluid alcohol ;)
<llutz> BluesKaj: i don't know an app with that name
<Ralesk> is Alcohol this iso-mounting fake cdrom drive creating software?
<bebege> yea....
<BluesKaj> ok llutz , the clunky part come later :)
<Ralesk> llutz: :))
<bebege> that's it....
<llutz> loop-mount the iso files should do
<Ralesk> bebege: I don't know any linux alternatives, but a google search could bring up a few
<BluesKaj> errr comes later
<paradise> Ralesk wait
<bebege> cool......
<BluesKaj> there are some iso maker apps for linux
<BluesKaj> Kiso for one
<Ralesk> on windows I always used another program, but I can't remember the name right now x.X
<paradise> Ralesk loooooooooooool /s/hd i do it
<llutz> dd, cat, readcd
<paradise> Ralesk loooooooooooool  i enter a sys > disk > and do it !
<Ralesk> paradise: I think I don't understand ^^;
<paradise> Ralesk loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<llutz> paradise: your keyboard is broken
<paradise> Ralesk  no my english is broken
<BluesKaj> alcohol 120% is old clunky software , even on windows
<Ralesk> GAH, I hate when I can't remember something x.x
<Ralesk> I think that other software starts with a D  o.o
<Ralesk> anyway, paradise: ummmm, so those lines are... you wrote them in fstab, trying to get something to work?
<paradise> Ralesk  k > system setting > advanced > disk & filesystem and i do /s/hd mount to some partion
<Ralesk> ah
<paradise> Ralesk  im new in linux :S
<Ralesk> I have certainly never heard of a device that's called /s/hd :)
<Ralesk> does it even work? :)
<paradise> Ralesk  no
<Ralesk> okay, I was scared for a moment that it would, lol
<paradise> Ralesk lol
<Ralesk> just delete those three lines with /s/hd in them
<bebege> BluesKaj is kiso good? do you use it?
<Ralesk> they're bollocks
<paradise> Ralesk okk
<paradise> Ralesk wait
<Ralesk> wait
<Ralesk> line 12.
<BluesKaj> yes to both questions bebege
<Ralesk> no crap, 13 XD
<paradise> Ralesk ok ok
<paradise> Ralesk any /s/hd
<bebege> you use it from konsole, or is it comand line based?
<Ralesk> paradise: wait, I'll correct the fstab on pastebin
<paradise> Ralesk ok ok
<bebege> <BluesKaj> you use it from konsole, or is it comand line based?
<Ralesk> bebege: that question doesn't make sense
<bebege> how come?
<BluesKaj> bebege, the first time you use it from the cli as sudo, then afterwards from the gui
<bebege> oh zeen...
<Ralesk> because konsole is... the command line :)))
<bebege> oops.... my bad....
<Ralesk> :)
<Ralesk> paradise: what kind of file system is on /dev/hda5 ?
<BluesKaj> bebege, it will be located in the k-menu/utilities
<bebege> I'm pretty new to linux, I only installed linux over the weekend....
<paradise> Ralesk this a file system :|
<bebege> so, I'm just learninnn' here....
<berkes> suddenly my kmail 'lags' enomously. It sits, idling, for 20 secs or more. Yet the load is not hight at all. Nor is kmail (ab)using the CPU;
<berkes> anyone ever encoutered a similar issue?
<paradise> Ralesk swap
<berkes> it looks as if kmail waits for some dcop call to return a value or so
<Ralesk> hmm
<paradise> Ralesk hmm
<Ralesk> but you already have a /dev/sda5 entry for swap...
<paradise> Ralesk h,mmm
<Ralesk> berkes: well, I'm using gutsy right now (because I love living on the edge) and something I noticed is kmail opening hundreds of kio-pop3 processes and effectively killing the system after a while -- of course this may not apply to you
<paradise> Ralesk i will misstake when i install linux :(
<Ralesk> paradise: open konsole and write: mount  -------- then pastebin its output please
<paradise> Ralesk ol
<paradise> Ralesk ok
<berkes> Ralesk: well, the thing is, kmail does not use any resources while idling.
<berkes> It just hangs.
<Ralesk> Someone please try to think about my initial question? :)  >> I have my windows fonts installed and a few of them (particularly the otherwise excellent Lucida Sans Unicode) don't seem to come with bold versions -- how can I get Konqueror to fakebold/fakeitalicise all the fonts that miss such versions?  Firefox gets it right, but that might be because of Pango.
<Ralesk> berkes: ah, I see
<berkes> It hangs so bad that closing it results in the KDE window asking me I I want it killed.
<crazy_bus> what's the difference between the commands halt and poweroff?
<berkes> but the weird part is that it uses effectively no CPU at all.
<paradise> Ralesk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36191/
<paradise> Ralesk im sorry to make u tierd
<Ralesk> ah, indeed no swap
<paradise> Ralesk hmmm
<berkes> aah. Found it. somehow kolab was toggled on in settings, but I have no kolab server. So it waited for the server, till it timed out.
<Ralesk> paradise: I'd like the output of: sudo parted /dev/sda print
<paradise> Ralesk ok wait
<paradise> Ralesk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36195/
<Ralesk> excellent
<paradise> Ralesk :D
<Ralesk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36196/ -- try this fstab > paradise
<Ralesk> anyway, I bbl, food time
<Fusion`^> hi. how do i take a screenschot of the shift switcher in action? thanks
<cbtis155> COMO SACO LA DIRECCION IP DE MI MAQUINA
<paradise> Ralesk ok wait
<cbtis155> HEY
<cbtis155> PELENME
<cbtis155> O QUE NO ABLAN ESPANOL
<llutz> !es | cbtis155
<ubotu> cbtis155: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<paradise> Ralesk ok i will
<paradise> Ralesk thin
<paradise> Ralesk hmmm
<Kotenok> Hi!
<Kotenok> need some support help
<Kotenok> somebody can give me some advices?
<paradise> hmm wait them
<paradise> i wait them too
<Kotenok> shit
<Kotenok> :P
<paradise> lol
<Jucato> !language | Kotenok
<ubotu> Kotenok: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<paradise> what ur problem ?
<Phoenix_Fire> hello
<Jucato> !somebody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kotenok> I'm with problems after the installation of kubuntu
<paradise> hello 2
<paradise> hmm
<Kotenok> the grub doesn't launch anytime
<vistakiller> why?
<paradise> lool
<vistakiller> kotenok why?
<Kotenok> already did 3 times the install
<vistakiller> after update?
<paradise> im new in linux
<vistakiller> ok try to install it from alternate live cd
<Kotenok> I recovered windows activating the partition in the mbr
<Jucato> Kotenok: what happens when you restart after installing?
<paradise> just one week ago
<Kotenok> but linux doesn't appear nowhere?
<vistakiller> the grub always install in your primary hard disk
<Jucato> !es
<Phoenix_Fire> i have some problem with kaffeine 0.8.6svn. and the xinePart, if i would watch a tv channel, kaffeine says, there is no XinePart
<Kotenok> well message is in spanish " there is no operating system found"
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Kotenok> something like grub didn't appear in the active partition as boot loader
<juan_> i want to recover files i lost when i was messing around with my home partition, can anybody recomend a good foresnic tool?or guide?
<Kotenok> I don't know
<Kotenok> I wanted to try linux by kubuntu
<Kotenok> annd this is a bad surprise
<Kotenok> I see, but nothing launch there
<paradise> Ralesk where are u
<paradise> duuh
<vistakiller> you try to install it in the same disk with windows?
<paradise> this os is scary !!
<Kotenok> no, in an ext3 partition
<paradise> i dont understand any things
<Kotenok> after the windows partition
<Jucato> Kotenok: you could also try the Spanish channels if you want
<Kotenok> in serial ata
<vistakiller> in the same hard disk?
<Kotenok> so sda(0,1)
<paradise> vistakiller can u help me ?
<Kotenok> in spanish chanel there are all sleeping
<Kotenok> I understand well english
<juan_> Kotenok: all hard drives are hd in grub
<Kotenok> in the same hard disk
<Kotenok> i did the partitions beforehand with partition magic
<Kotenok> in xp
<vistakiller> how many hard disk you have in your system?
<Turazoor> can someone tell me the lib i need to install for restricted media i.e. MP3 support?
<Kotenok> only 2
<Kotenok> one dedicated to documents
<vistakiller> which is the primary?
<Kotenok> another for systems
<Jucato> Turazoor: libxine-extracodecs
<vistakiller> and both is sata?
<juan_> there should be a file called mapper in /boot/grub it will tell you the grub name foe a linux name partition
<Turazoor> Jucato: cheers
<Phoenix_Fire> turazoor, lame
<Kotenok> serial ata is the primary
<bXi> man libxine is annoying
<Kotenok> the other one is ide
<Kotenok> not very good working
<bXi> it triggers my highlight
<Jucato> Phoenix_Fire: that's for encoding. where did you get kaffeine svn?
<Kotenok> vistakiller: any suggestion?
<Turazoor> Phoenix_Fire: lame?
<vistakiller> wait a minute
<Jucato> Turazoor: LAME = Lame Ain't an MP3 Encoder
<Kotenok> with pleasure if I get a good idea ;)
<Jucato> Turazoor: it's basically an MP3 encoder :)
<Turazoor> Jucato: sweet lol
<Jucato> Turazoor: you only need it for making mp3, not playing them
<Jucato> hence. "encoding"
<Kotenok> the challenge to instal dual boot hehe
<Turazoor> ok further question seeing as #networking aren't answering, anyone know why i can see my win xp shares but when i goto look the other (win xp to ubuntu 7.04) i get prompted for a username and password
<Jucato> Kotenok: not sure why you're having problems though. I always install with a dual boot and had no problems. sorry couldn't help
<Kotenok> well, I'm maybe with trouble at what to do with logical partition or primary
<vistakiller> the problem i think is tha the grub is think that ubuntu is to other partition
<Kotenok> but tryied already several times
<vistakiller> from this that have you install it
<Ralesk> paradise: I'm back now
<Jucato> !info kaffeine-xine | Phoenix_Fire
<ubotu> phoenix_fire: kaffeine-xine: Xine engine for kaffeine media player. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 198 kB, installed size 596 kB
<Kotenok> and fu...ng message of that there is no system appear
<vistakiller> the solution is to edit the grub file
<Kotenok> aha
<Kotenok> and how is what I can-t know_
<Kotenok> well, some tutorial_
<Kotenok> ?
<vistakiller> wait i will look
<Kotenok> just with previos distributions while I was studding linux was not a trouble, but kubuntu looks the best :)
<vistakiller> and is the best
<Kotenok> so it means after install kubuntu, don't lose the calm
<michel> hello everyone... I am new to this linux thing and I was wondering if there were any good how to linux websites out there for kubuntu... Thanks...
<Kotenok> edit grub and will work?
<Kotenok> yes, looks logic
<Phoenix_Fire> ubotu, but i have installed kaffeine 0.8.6svn
<jhutchins> michel: There's a lot of stuff on the ubuntu web pages, especially the wiki, and there's http://tldp.org for more general knowledge.
<waylandbill> michel: http://linuxbasics.org is a good starting place for learning the underlying system behind the desktop
<michel> oh and i am switching from Vista to Kubuntu...
<Kotenok> great idea!
<Kotenok> ;)
<michel> waylandbill: thanks... I will look at it right now
<Jucato> !ubotu | Phoenix_Fire
<ubotu> Phoenix_Fire: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jhutchins> michel: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<michel> jhutchins: thanks...
<vistakiller> yes and try to set another disk for your linux
<vistakiller> i dont know how you can edit grub
<Kotenok> well, as I had expirience in the red hat, somebody can tell me there is also some similar microsoft commands in shell from kubuntu?
<vistakiller> i think you must use your live cd and do it
<Kotenok> i'll do
<Kotenok> but the way is what I don't know
<kkathman> edit grub by using sudo kate and edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<Kotenok> how to enter to it?
<kkathman> I think thats it
<Jucato> kdesu kate
<jhutchins> Kotenok: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<Kotenok> sudo kate... it's a texxt editor?
<kkathman> menu.lst I mean
<kkathman> not list
<Kotenok> fine :)
<Jucato> Kotenok: kate is the text editor
<Kotenok> thanks for the website
<waylandbill> Kotenok: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/unix_for_dos_users.html
<kkathman> but you need to knw what yer doin
<Kotenok> I imagine
<Kotenok> anyway
<Kotenok> always can rollback activating win partition again
<paradise> baaaack
<Ralesk> wb
<Ralesk> how did the fstab changing go?
<Kotenok> I imagine that gnome don't know where is the kubuntu really
<Kotenok> but it's very strange
<Kotenok> I mean
<Ralesk> Kotenok: I don't particularly understand what you just said, to be honest
<gridl0ck> kotenok, reboot with your win cd and run a repair to restore your win mbr
<gridl0ck> might make your life easier
<Kotenok> kubuntu just installed, the manager choosed a partition and grub doesn't take this information?
<paradise> Relesk i restart thin nothing a mount in desktop and not found now
<Kotenok> well, there is better way to use the win cd
<gridl0ck> kotenok, also read up on how to dual boot to kubuntu
<Kotenok> just boot editors
<Kotenok> that can repair the mbr
<Kotenok> I did
<gridl0ck> you could use erd 2005
<Kotenok> but they don't talk about suposed problems
<paradise> Relesk that problem is not solve :(
<waylandbill> Kotenok: windows cd? my dog liked it as a frisbee for a day. :)
<Ralesk> paradise: pastebin the output of "mount" again please
<Phoenix_Fire> i have often the problem, that the passwort windows is missing and the application like adept-manager hangs, has any one the same problem? (i use kubuntu x64)
<Angelus> lol!! waylandbill
<paradise> Ralesk ok
<Kotenok> well with cd's can do what want, but say him not to lick it
<Kotenok> can get cancer
<Angelus> yeah, or virus in his intestines
<waylandbill> :)
<paradise> Ralesk what a wep site ?
<Ralesk> still http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ :)
<Kotenok> well, let's write down how to edit grub file
<Angelus> kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.1st
<Angelus> *.lst
<Angelus> :/
<Kotenok> thanks
<paradise> Ralesk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36199/
<Ralesk> hmm, does "mount -a" say anything?
<paradise> Ralesk wait
<Brioche> heelo
<Kotenok> well, let's launch live cd
<paradise> Ralesk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36200/ this
<Kotenok> is something happen will appear
<Kotenok> see you all !
<Kotenok> thanks for the advices
<Kotenok> vistakiller: thanks, hope to edit the grub file propperly
<Ralesk> paradise: then I believe you know what to do ^_^
<Brioche> I'm looking for an idea to show a webpage on the desktop (with superkaramba ... ?)
<vistakiller> ok bye :)
<Ralesk> go boot to windows and have it clean it up; after that you'll be able to mount the partition in linux
<paradise> Ralesk what ?
<paradise> Ralesk how ?
<paradise> Ralesk :| how i clean ?
<Ralesk> what how?  Just boot your windows -- if there's something bad on the ntfs drive, it should fix it on its own (or in worst case you'll have to chkdsk it)
<Ralesk> sorry, takes a while to type :P
<paradise> Ralesk looooooool
<paradise> Ralesk no how to boot my windows
<paradise> Ralesk or how i clean ?
<Phoenix_Fire> cya
<Brioche> is there someone to help me .... ?
<paradise> Ralesk i tell u im new in linux just one week
<Perseid> Hi. I upgraded to Feisty and now my Audigy has no audio.
<paradise> Ralesk or 5 days
<Ralesk> well, no idea -- I thought you had both windows and linux on your computer
<paradise> Ralesk nooooooooooo
<paradise> Ralesk just linux
<Ralesk> ah
<Ralesk> well, then
<paradise> Ralesk idon`t like windows many problem
<bebege> people, anyone here can tell me how to install the damn Kiso? I got it in tarball formatt...
<Ralesk> plenty enough problems with linux too XD
* Ralesk ducks away from thrown objects
<Ralesk> anyway
<paradise> Ralesk yes
<TunaTom> bebege: have you ever compiled anything from source?
<llutz> bebege: sudo aptitude install kiso
<Ralesk> I don't know this "ntfsfix" software, so other than telling you to try it, read its manual... I can't say anything
<paradise> Ralesk hmmmmmmmmm
<Ralesk> do you want to write to the ntfs partition, anyway?
<paradise> Ralesk i will try
<paradise> Ralesk no i want read my hd
<Ralesk> only read then
<Ralesk> okay
<Ralesk> open your fstab
<paradise> Ralesk ok
<Ralesk> and in the line that mounts the ntfs partition (the last line), replace rw with ro
<Ralesk> then you should be fine without ntfsfix
<Perseid> It may or may not be related but I also have a broken package. ia32-libs won't install because libaudio.so.2.4 is aleady in ia32-libs-openoffice.org
<paradise> Ralesk /dev/sdb1   /mnt/Part1   ntfs-3g   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0  this ?
<Ralesk> that line, yes
<benpicco> hi, I have a problem getting my printer rpinting, I always get the error "E [03/Sep/2007:17:51:33 +0200]  Unable to open job control file "/var/spool/cups/c00012" - Permission denied!" in the error_log
<Ralesk> /dev/sdb1   /mnt/Part1   ntfs-3g   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,ro   0   0   <-- correct version
<Brioche> .. a plus tard !
<paradise> Ralesk ok thin i restert a
<paradise> Ralesk what this command for ? kdesu konqueror media:/ ?
<Ralesk> opens media:/ in konqueror, but asks for the superuser password before
<paradise> Ralesk i know
<Ralesk> then, why did you ask?
<paradise> Ralesk when i mount i click in the drive so tell me access denid then i search for fix a problem it tell me use this command
<Ralesk> Retry #3  >> I have my windows fonts installed here in Kubuntu and a few of them (particularly the otherwise excellent Lucida Sans Unicode) don't seem to come with bold versions -- how can I get Konqueror to fakebold/fakeitalicise all the fonts that miss such versions?  Firefox gets it right, but that might be because of Pango.
<Ralesk> paradise: oh
<Ralesk> wait a sec then
<paradise> Ralesk ok :|
<bebege> thanks guys....
<bebege> the sudo apt-get install worked....
<llutz> bebege: always try to use apps from the repos before using 3rd party or tarballs
<paradise> Ralesk i can`t
<paradise> Ralesk i must register
<paradise> Ralesk wait for register
<bebege> yea....
<bebege> I just didn't know that Kiso would have been there....
<llutz> bebege: aptitude search <search-pattern>
<Ralesk> not on IRC, dude :)   and reply in the priv msg window, not on the channel
<drmartins> Linux the best:)
<drmartins> hi all)
<bebege> how comes kiso can't create images of audio cds?
<llutz> bebege: that wouldn't make sense, use ripped wavs instead
<bebege> does that create images?
<bebege> like ISO images...
<thorns> I need to report a bug for kwalletmanager on Gutsy. How do I get about that? kwalletmanager is not registered in the list of packages.
<Biovore> you can do and ISO wit the following..   dd if=/dev/<cdrom> of=/home/<username>/file.iso
<Biovore> thorns: try lunchpad
<Biovore> !lunchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lunchpad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<llutz> bebege: audio-cd don't contain an iso-filesystem so you can't make iso from them. ripp your cds to wav/ogg/mp3/flac or whatsoever
<thorns> Biovore: That's what I'm saying, the package is not listed
<Biovore> thorns: whats the bug with kwalletmanager?>
<thorns> Folders like "share" and "env" get created in my ~/. Anyone ever experienced that?
<thorns> Biovore: up ^
<Biovore> yeah.. I have noticed thoses problems as well
<thorns> And also
<thorns> share gets created for gtk themes
<Biovore> yup
<Biovore> and kmenuedit is borked out of the box as well
<ymsg> yup yup
<Biovore> there are a list of them..
<ymsg> yup yop yup
<thorns> It was created after I installed a GTK theme
<ymsg> biovore yup or what
<ymsg> yup or yup
<Biovore> I think I'll pick yup
<Biovore> :-P
<thorns> So what's to do? Has this been reported?
<ymsg> wtf this yup word
<thorns> ymsg: it's upyours in reverse and in shorter version :D
<thorns> If you guys know this bug, then I'm ok
<ymsg> thorns behave
<dhq> is there any djminxing software
<dhq> is there any djmixing software
<thorns> ymsg: I didn't misbehave :)
<thorns> dhq: Yup :D
<dhq> thorns, tell me
<thorns> dhq: But haven't checked on them for a long time. Look at the DeMuDi, Agnula, and other studio oriented distros if you want a list of packages.
<Biovore> thorns: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+package/kwalletmanager
<Biovore> its part of kde-utils
<dhq> thorns, isint it there in the repos
<thorns> dhq: I don't know, haven't looked into Ubuntu Studio
<dhq> thorns, well these are seprate packages
<thorns> Biovore: but where do I report the bug, the Bugs tab is disabled
<Biovore> thorns: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/
<Biovore> Bugs tab not gray here..
<Ralesk> thorns: sure you're logged in to launchpad? :)
<thorns> Ralesk: Yes
<Ralesk> weird
<Biovore> can try ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> personally launchpad is basically just srying towel ... where are the fixes to the complaints that are posted there ...ppl want a solution , not comiserate with others that have the same problem.
<BluesKaj> crying towel
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  best to discuss that in #kubuntu-offtopic, not here :)
<BluesKaj> naw kkathman , that's my rant and warning about how useless it is to complain on launchpad
<BluesKaj> it' not offtopic IMO
<kkathman> does very little to rant in here - best in --oftopic
<edulix> hi
<edulix>  which command can I use to show information about my computer? like information about the memory modules it has etc
<Carnage\> edulix: Take a look at /proc
<Carnage\> There are several files as /proc/cpuinfo /proc/meminfo and so on containing the information
<edulix> Carnage\: uhm, not enough info :P
<hayami> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hayami> hi i have a problem with frostwire can anyone help me?
<bebege> what problem you havin'?
<hayami> this man
<hayami> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36207/
<hayami> at first i initialized with the frontend but nothing happened, then y did it in console and that's wath appeared
<bebege> I had that problem....
<bebege> you need Java webstart 6
<bebege> sudo apt-get install javawebstart6
<NickPresta> hayami, I also advise you not to run something like Frostwire as root. There is no reason to.
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<hayami> =o
<hayami> thanks both friends!
<danielronin> hi, can anyone here tell me what i need to do to open a listening port for azureus?
<NickPresta> !ports | danielronin
<ubotu> danielronin: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<kkathman> danielronin:  typically its a matter of addressing your router/firewall and just opening those ports
<danielronin> NickPresta: thanks
<kkathman> danielronin:  you'll also have to set those ports in azurues of course :)
<danielronin> what kind of firewall does a vanilla install of kubuntu feisty use by default?
<llutz> danielronin: none at all
<NickPresta> danielronin, I believe it doesn't have any "on" but there are iptables if you want to use them
<danielronin> strange that the router's blocking listen ports from this computer, a desktop behind the same router works fine
<danielronin> i'll have to poke arond abit, thanks for the info guys :)
<bigdave> Hi all!  Does anybody know how I can move my Kubuntu Desktop install from one HD (failing) to a new one without having to reinstall everything?
<llutz> danielronin: maybe the other pc uses upnp
<bigdave> Would a cp -vax from one to the other (and a GRUB reinstall) work?
<llutz> bigdave: do it from a live-cd, cp -a should do it
<bigdave> Okay thanks!  You rock! :)
<bigdave> llutz:  Do I need the -x to avoid it from copying data that's really remotely mounted NFS shares?
<llutz> bigdave: that why i recommend a live-cd to copy. no mounts, no problems :) but -x would work if mounts are there
<bigdave> Oh yes, that's right -- they wouldn't be there with the Live CD -- <my duh!>  Thanks again for all the help!
<halohunter> hello
<halohunter> can some one help me
<NickPresta> !ask | halohunter
<ubotu> halohunter: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<halohunter> i need help with setting up team speak on my cpu
<bebege> what problem are you havin'?
<halohunter> my mic set don't work
<halohunter> its an a4 type model HS50
<Biovore> halohunter: what sound card you got?
<halohunter> its an a4 type model HS-50
<halohunter> wait 1 sec
<halohunter>  nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio
<Biovore> halohunter: you trying to tun UT and TeamSpeak at the same time?
<halohunter> whats UT
<Biovore> Unreal?
<Biovore> or wine and some windows game?
<halohunter> no i have got no sound to work on head set yet plugged in to front ports
<Biovore> try the rear
<halohunter> ok
<Biovore> halohunter: You will probably run into problems with running 2 sound sources at once.. the nvidia sounds cards don't do pcm mixing
<halohunter> in
<halohunter> lame
<Biovore> you can do software mixing if you force all your apps to use alsa
<X2B> But what do you mean by 'mic set'?? Can't people hear you or can't you hear other people?? Is that a ts specific problem or doesn't it work in general?
<halohunter> how do i do that
<Biovore> else you may get werdness with only 1 app getting access to sound..
<waylandbill> I'm trying to look at java applet in Firefox and even though aptitude says that sun-java6-jre is installed, firefox says that it's not. Is this some known issue?
<Biovore> I use Teamspeak here on linux while playing UT2K4
<Biovore> waylandbill: sun-java6-pluygin
<Biovore> plugin
<FireCrotch_> I just bought a new laptop, with an integrated wireless card, and I can't get the wireless working.  it seems as if Kubuntu doesn't even know its there
<Biovore> FireCrotch_: lspci show it?
<halohunter> im trying to get return to castel wolfenstein :ENEMY TERRITORY on ts
<waylandbill> Biovore: thanks.
<FireCrotch_> it sees it as an Unknown Ethernet Device
<Biovore> yeah.. it can work.. but I think Enemy Territory is OSS only.. not alsa..
<Biovore> The creative audigy cards support pcm mixing.. they have no problems..
<halohunter> ok but i could use ts in alsa right and it would both work
<Biovore> teamspeak dosn't do alsa eather
<halohunter> shit
<FireCrotch_> Biovore: I know it's an atheros-based card
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, check for java-common and j2re1.4
<Biovore> there is a wrapper that can wrap oss apps and emulate them to alsa..
<Biovore> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils <-- I think
<FireCrotch_> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)is the output from lspci concerning the wireless card, I think
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: Biovore gave me the correct answer.
<halohunter> but how do i do that
<Biovore> then "aoss <application that uses oss>
<Biovore> "
<halohunter> that wrapper
<BluesKaj> yeah good, waylandbill ...was on the phone ...a lil slow responding :)
<halohunter> ok
<Biovore> I have got that to work.. but it glitches sometimes..
<hayami> frostwire isn't running
<hayami> what i should do
<Biovore> halohunter: If your going to game on linux.. your best bet is to get an audigy4 card..
<NickPresta> hayami, what seems to be the problem?
<Biovore> or SB live!
<X2B> question: I am using the totem plugin with firefox to play videos, but when I am trying to play a video it is always lagging. What can I do to make it work properly??
<Biovore> anyway I am out..
<NickPresta> bye Biovore
<BluesKaj> X2B, on the web or on your 'puter?
<X2B> web... I suspect you have to set up some kind of buffer...
<BluesKaj> X2B, install the flashplugin-nonfree for sites like youtube
<BluesKaj> and mplayer and w32codecs for windows media
<hcbox> Is it possible to share a network drive between two ubuntu computer
<X2B> in that case it is not flash but DivX...
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> !joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Max-P> Who know how to install CodeBlocks on Kubuntu? I need help :(
<BluesKaj> X2B, install ffmpeg for divx and xvid
<DexterF> so, I got a CH Flightsick, analog, attached to a  SB 10k1. gameport module is there, 10k1_gp is there, no device tho
<DexterF> what to do?
<ch40s_> whats the command to open a text editor with wine?
<Max-P> ch40s -> try "wine notepad"
<kkathman> why would you need a text editor in wine?? lol
<ch40s_> i dunno
<Savak> why would you need wine lol
<ch40s_> lol
<ch40s_> to run pokerstars and fulltilt
<X2B> I installed ffmpeg, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. How can I change which plugin is used within firefox??
<kevin__> Hello
<NickPresta> !hi | kevin__
<ubotu> kevin__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Max-P> Can someone help me? I need help to make Code::Blocks working
<kevin__> I just recently installed kubuntu to try it out. I've used ubuntu for a while and am used to gnome. I'm trying to d/l and change themes at kde-look.org and can't figure out where to install/setup themes. Anyone know how this works?
<BluesKaj> X2B, in the FF addressbar type, about:plugins make sure you have the flashplugin-nonfree listed , if not install it
<Max-P> kevin__ -> K Menu > System Configuration <-  I think it's here
<kevin__> I have k menu > System settings, is this it?
<Max-P> yes
<kevin__> Max-P: ok, I go there, and there's a "look and feel" area, the appearance area can change themes but there is no obvious area to install new themes
<X2B> so i can change the suffixes for the plugins to work differently??
<ubuntu> hello
<Savak> heya
<Max-P> Can someone help me with Code::Blocks???
<NickPresta> !ask | Max-P
<Max-P> ?
<carlos_> buenas, me echais una mano?
<elite101> !ask
<elite101> the bot is sleeping
<elite101> !adeptfix
<carlos_> tengo el sonido instalado y hasta ayer funcionando ...
<carlos_> pero hoy ya no escucho nada
<BluesKaj> !es | carlos_
<carlos_> los parlantes estan bien conectados y funcionan
<carlos_> el volumen esta a tope
<elite101> the bot is broken
<elite101> :(
<elite101> !wakeup
<carlos_> sorry!!!
<elite101> !ubuntu
<elite101> opps
<BluesKaj> carlos #kubuntu-es
<elite101> !ubotu
<encom> #UBUNTU-ES
<Max-P> Can someone help me with Code::Blocks???
<elite101> nope
<elite101> dont know how
<elite101> [Whois]  ubotu has been idle for 12 minutes and 34 seconds.
<Max-P> I got an error: (codeblocks:6416): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_realize_icon: assertion `info->icon_pixmap == NULL' failed
<elite101> what are code::blocks?
<dthacker> Max-P: perl module?
<BluesKaj> Max-P, what were you doing when the error happened ?
<runlevelten> isser IDE innit.
<Max-P> Nothing
<Max-P> I started Code::Blocks
<Max-P> and
<Max-P> got the error
<Max-P> I think it's the "Tip of the Day" box
<meuhlol> please someone know how to restore GRUB? After PC reboot my grub tell me Error 15 - File not found
<Savak> meuhlol - you got grub recovery disk?
<NickPresta> meuhlol, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<elite101> hey school starts tomarrow *time to bring a copy of Kubuntu to school and install it on my Computer @ school :P*
<ich> hallo
<meuhlol> Savak no
<NickPresta> elite101, I did that and they tried to suspend me for putting a "virus" on the computer. Lucky the VP knew of "u boon toe". hehe
<elite101> lol
<elite101> i will do it thou
<elite101> i play halo in class lol sometimes
<elite101> with my friends Halo1demo
<elite101> my HDD is 70gig its on a server @ school that thecomputers access i wil make a partition and then this way i can boot off it
<elite101> so Kubuntu will be installed on the HDD and i can access the Kubuntu from anycomputer around the school with my User/pass
<Savak> your school networks must suck to let you do that lol
<elite101> lol yes
<elite101> they dont execpt you to learn about computers
<elite101> i can outsmart the people who setit up probably they will see thou that partition *EXT3/Swap* lol
<elite101> the delete my halo1.exe so i hid it in teachers docuements
<elite101> they*
<Savak> lol thats so lax
<Arwen> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Arwen> stupid talk goes to offtopic please
<Savak> eye eye! :P
<elite101> alreite
<elite101> alrite*
<NickPresta> elite101, I don't know how your school works but my school board has a strict policy. Any tempering with the computers (formatting, etc, etc) and you're suspended for vandalism. Something to keep in mind...
<elite101> mhm i should ask the school to partitipate in linux
<elite101> lol
<NickPresta> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<NickPresta> yay.
<elite101> i will remember they use a program called netsupport school pro its so made for windows it monitors Internet exlporer and not firefoxi found this out lol myspace/downloads for mee* i use firefox they think im on a *google page on IE* lol there so dumb*
<Arwen> *sigh*...
<elite101> sorry*
<NickPresta> yes, !offtopic. we will stop :)
<elite101> im going to off-topic now*
<alberto> ciao
<alberto> ce qualcuno che parla italiano?
<NickPresta> !it | alberto
<ubotu> alberto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<alberto> io sono su ubunto
<AlexGuapo85> ey
<AlexGuapo85> pando beta its ready for linux !
<alberto> scusa mi puoi dire come faccio a cambiare la consonante Y con z
<NickPresta> alberto, I only caught some of that (I know minimal italian) but you should really go to #kubuntu-it. They can help you better.
<alberto> ciao a tutti
<elite101>  what is a free program in windows to run Kubuntu on the desktop?
<Arwen> VMWare?
<Arwen> but why?
<NickPresta> !it | alberto
<ubotu> alberto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<alberto> siiii sono su ubuntu
<elite101> Arwen, for school
<NickPresta> alberto, tipo /join #kubuntu-it
<mugwortt> hello
<NickPresta> !hi | mugwortt
<ubotu> mugwortt: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mugwortt> thx
<mugwortt> is konversation the best irc client for ubuntu ?
<mugwortt> in order to dl on xdcc and fserv
<NickPresta> mugwortt, this is the Kubuntu channel. Kubuntu and Ubuntu are different. I assume you meant Kubuntu since you mentioned Konversation. At any rate, it depends on your needs. I really like XChat and irssi.
<underdog5004> NickPresta, irssi doesn't depend on any gtk libs, does it?
<mugwortt> ha it s kubuntu, sorry
<NickPresta> underdog5004, `apt-cache showpkg irssi`. I don't believe it does, but double check.
<mugwortt> is there french channel ?
<NickPresta> !fr | mugwortt
<ubotu> mugwortt: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<underdog5004> NickPresta, I was just wondering, cause you said xchat and mentioned gnome...lol
<mugwortt> really thx !!
<mugwortt> aurevoir ^^
<NickPresta> underdog5004, well, xchat-gnome is different than xchat, AFAIK
<underdog5004> oh, gotcha
<chewey> hi.
<chewey> I'm having some trouble on Feisty with the automounter:
<Noldoaran> I just installed a new video card and got it working, but now my sound doesn't work. (both my sound and video used the built on intel chipset before). How can I use my intel chipset for audio, but  still use the new nvidia video card? Is it possible?
<chewey> A UDF DVD is not mounted, but I get asked what to do with en "unmounted DVD"
<chewey> where do I have to kick to make it work?
<soulrider_> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Angelus> what Window Decoration does kubuntu use by default?
<NickPresta> Angelus, kwin
<Angelus> no the Window Decoration dude
<Angelus> of the toolbar
<gaiteru> Crystal (Angelus)
<NickPresta> ah, sorry. I was confused
<NickPresta> I don't know the default. Plastik > all. :)
<dudeicles> hello folks
<NickPresta> !hi | dudeicles
<ubotu> dudeicles: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dudeicles> i'm trying to get kubuntu to mount my 2 backup hd's every boot
<dudeicles> it's weird, sometimes they show on boot and sometimes they don't
<dudeicles> any reasons why that would be?
<chewey> anyone?
<jussi01> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<NickPresta> !fstab | dudeicles
<ubotu> dudeicles: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<chewey> well duh - I know that. manually mounting the DVD (either as /dev/dcrom or as /media/... or as .../scd0 etc. doesn't work either)
<chewey> I suspect there's something wrong/missing for UDF support (I installed udftools)
<chewey> this however is a very fresh installation, so basically erversthing should be set to defaults
<dudeicles> NickPresta: I went to the advanced tab of system settings and I see my hd's just it won't let me enable them there.
<NickPresta> dudeicles, are you root?
<dudeicles> no i'm not
<dudeicles> i guess i should be?
<dudeicles> lol
<NickPresta> dudeicles, on the Disk & Filesystem screen, click on "Administrator Mode", enter your password and then try.
<dudeicles> it won't let me.
<dudeicles> just puts a red box around everything and only lets me choose close
<NickPresta> dudeicles, so after you enter your password, there should be a red outline, but the window should come back and allow you to edit stuff. Does this not happen?
<Arwen> How do I get kscreensaver to lock the screen as soon as it enters screensaver mode?
<dudeicles> it doesn't even ask me for my password
<contrast83> dudeicles: Close System Settings, run command: kdesu kcmshell mountconfig
<dudeicles> k
<contrast83> Arwen: check "Require password to stop"
<Arwen> contrast83, I did that
<Arwen> and it still doesn't lock
<Arwen> I tried setting the timeout to "1"
<Arwen> and it still doesn't lock
<BluesKaj> dudeicles, try this in the konsole , you could have unfinished installs or removals ' sudo dpkg --configure -a '
<contrast83> Arwen: It doesn't lock at all, or the password prompt just doesn't come up until you move the mouse?
<Arwen> it doesn't lock at all
<NickPresta> Arwen, it works fine for me (my timeout is 10 seconds). What happens when you lock your computer?
<Arwen> if I hit the actual lock command it locks
<Arwen> if I walk away and wait for kscreensaver to start, it fails to lock
<NickPresta> arwen, let me test
<dudeicles> contrast83: that may have worked I will reboot and let you know.
<gaiteru> Bye bye!
<NickPresta> Arwen, I just tried it (1 minute screensaver with 10 second timeout) and it worked flawlessly.
<Arwen> wtf...
<Arwen> GAH
<rdvo1> how do i change my monitor resolution in kde????!?
<NickPresta> !resolution | rdvo1
<ubotu> rdvo1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NickPresta> gah. nevermind those
<rdvo1> My pc monitor is saying the signal is overrange, even though it isnt :\
<rdvo1> *the resolution is too high.
<NickPresta> rdvo1, in your KMenu, there is a System Settings application. Open it, and click on Monitor and Display. Adjust properties in there.
<rdvo1> heh, I just installed kde on a regular ubuntu install, do you think I could've missed the package ;)
<emilsedgh> rdvo1: go to settings:/ (from konqueror)
<rdvo1> k
<emilsedgh> rdvo1: then go to peripherals->monitor and display
<rdvo1> I don't see any peripherials button :\
<Aranel> hey, i maked a .deb package(for Western Quake 3) , and it works. How can I share it or send to ubuntu repos ?
<emilsedgh> rdvo1: settings:/Peripherals/
<nosrednaekim> rdvo1: if you have the space, I would reccomend just installing kubuntu-desktop
<nosrednaekim> Aranel: www.getdeb.net
<Arwen> !maintainer | Aranel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maintainer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> !maintainers | Aranel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maintainers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> ..............
<Arwen> anyway, you would have to apply to be a maintainer
<Aranel> Arwen: lol :)
<rdvo1> I think I have a kubuntu cd lying around some where..
<rdvo1> :\
<NickPresta> Aranel, check out motu. They are responsible for package management and such.
<mathieu__> anyone knows of a script that would replace the folder icon for every subfolders in a given location for the first image it finds in that folder (or amarok's cover for the album located at that particular folder...)?
<Aranel> NickPresta:  Arwen: nosrednaekim: thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> rdvo1: I don't mean reinastall.... just run "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
* Biovore burps
<hernan> saludos
<mathieu__> or rather.. anyone knows where this setting is stored at all?
<mathieu__> (the folder custom icon..,)
<Repsa_Jih> in the folder file, i think?
<mathieu__> Repsa_Jih: .DS_store?
<Repsa_Jih> i don't know, possibly
<mathieu__> hmm binary file
<Repsa_Jih> is this for use with amarok?
<Repsa_Jih> because i know of an amarok-specific script
<mathieu__> no its for konqueror / dolphin
<mathieu__> but i wish it could "feed" from amarok
<Repsa_Jih> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Amarok+Folder+Icons?content=62844
<lab> hi
<Repsa_Jih> i think i found a solution in the source of that script, mathieu_
<mathieu__> Repsa_Jih: ok i will look inside
<Repsa_Jih> the function on line 171
<Repsa_Jih> if you know a little python, you'll get it
<Repsa_Jih> ah, i have it
<Repsa_Jih> you just have to edit the file
<Repsa_Jih> .directory in the directory
<Repsa_Jih> you should add something like
<Repsa_Jih> [Desktop Entry] 
<mathieu__> but thats weird
<Repsa_Jih> Icon=icon_name
<mathieu__> I set some folders icon and I dont have a .directory
<Repsa_Jih> hmm
<Repsa_Jih> creating one works for mee
<Repsa_Jih> *me
* rdvo1 's kubuntu download is at 50%
<mathieu__>  ok thanks it works
<droach> im having a big problem and i need help
<mathieu__> however I still wonder where its set when doing it by the GUI
<mathieu__> thanks
<Repsa_Jih> no problem :)
<rdvo1> droach: what is the problem?
<droach> im trying to dual boot feisty and windows xp pro i install windows xp first then kubuntu, kubuntu starts fine but windows xp gets umountable boot volume
<droach> ive searched the forums and have not found an answere
<rdvo1> droach: how did you install feisty?
<droach> live cd graphical resize partitions
<rdvo1> droach: hmm.. I've never heard of a problem like this before, I dualboot with xp myself
<ScorpKing> droach: have u tried to run chkdsk on windows? it might pick up whatever is wrong and fix it. it's a common problem on xp.
<rdvo1> but didint he say he cant get in xp?
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> i have problem with grub
<droach> where do i run it from the windows xp installtion cd
<Noldoaran> I'm having problems with sound, I've followed the sound troubleshooting page, but I get some errors when I use mod probe for my sound driver. see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36221/ what do these errors mean?
<ubuntu_> after installing i got grub erorr 21
<ScorpKing> droach: boot from the xp cd. select the first repair option to get to console.
<droach> let me try that i will brv
<droach> brb
<ubuntu_> anyone know fix for gurb erorr 21 problem
<ubuntu_>  ?
<ScorpKing> google for that...
<ubuntu_> yes i did that
<ubuntu_> i found something
<ubuntu_> on ubuntu forum
<rdvo1> I think I had that problem in fedora core :)
<rdvo1> Never did find a fix..
<ubuntu_> all that i find is to try setup again a grub
<NickPresta> ubuntu_, setup GRUB again
<ubuntu_> but that didn't fix problem
<NickPresta> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ScorpKing> i had it in kubuntu. think its a problem with partitions. cant remember.
<NickPresta> ubuntu_, check the Recovering Grub link.
<rdvo1> ubuntu_: this looks helpful, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=271505
<ScorpKing> ubuntu_: is the boot partition active?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ScorpKing> mmm. dont know then.
<ubuntu_> ok thanks for linx
<ubuntu_> links
<ubuntu_> i am going to chek it out
* rdvo1 is burning a kubuntu cd :)
* vge burns too and install windws :P
<ScorpKing> ubuntu_: also try http://www.mepis.org/node/7330
<vge> gotta love bad nerd humour
* rdvo1 is almost finished burning kubuntu
<newsense> ubuntu_: using raid at all, or a mobo with onboard raid?
<pafnutiy> hello! can anyone recommend me local net browser for linux (lanscope analog), which is downloadable in Synaptic? im new to ubuntu
<rdvo1> firefox!!
<rdvo1> :)
<rdvo1> or wait...
<rdvo1> nevermind..
<ScorpKing> lol
<ubuntu_> hm i dont know my mainboard is msi p965 ne
<ubuntu_> neo
<ubuntu_> with ide hard disk
<pafnutiy> anyone can help?
* rdvo1 cant wait to install kubuntu
<rdvo1> ok I'm going to reboot into the kubuntu live cd.. brb
<BluesKaj> pafnutiy, samba and to browse smb4k works well
<ScorpKing> i'm kinda screwed. haha. my disk is in 2 partitions. / = 2.5gb and /home is 9gb. / only have 20mb free. can i use qtparted to resize without loosing data?
<droach> i tried to run the chkdsk and it said--the volume appears to have one or more unrecoverable problems
<Biovore> I use the kde thing for browsing samba
<Biovore> our just type in smb://<machine_name>
<ScorpKing> droach: run dskchk /F
<BluesKaj> Biovore, what kde thing ?
<ScorpKing> droach: sorry, chkdsk /F
<Biovore> BluesKaj: smb:/
<newsense> konquerer?
<Biovore> yes..
<droach> there is no chkdsk f only p and r
<ScorpKing> then use p
<droach> and i tried r (for repair and it dosent work)
<BluesKaj> Biovore, how ?..never tried it
<droach> neither worked
<ScorpKing> droach: you have to tell it to repair. if you dont it wont.:)
<Biovore> BluesKaj: open konqueror.. it come up in the front page thing.. select network folders then samba
<ScorpKing> droach: gimme a sec
<Biovore> BluesKaj: or just type smb:/ as the url in konqueror
<droach> i did and it just says the same thing
<BluesKaj> ok thx Biovore , I'll check that out
<ScorpKing> droach: it is chkdsk /F. make sure ur on drive c:
<Biovore> Most kde apps can handle samba like a remote filesystem..  Same with ftp and sftp..
<droach> my bad i forgot to change the drive letter its actually H: for some odd reason
<ScorpKing> lol
<droach> i dont do windows very much... the only reason why im doing this is so i can play Bioshock
<Biovore> yeah.. have to use windows for bioshock
<ScorpKing> anyone know how to resize partitions without loosing data?
<droach> it finished but it still says it has one or more unroverable problems
<encom> #ubuntu-es
<ScorpKing> droach: thats odd
<ScorpKing> droach: try chkdsk /F /X c:
<Biovore> its windows.. format it and reinstall..
<Biovore> :-P
<ScorpKing> true
<mikko> hm, any ideas how could i get my rear speakers to work?
<ScorpKing> plug them in. :-D
<mikko> :P
<NickPresta> mikko, you're going to have to elaborate. What is wrong with them?
<droach> i had ubuntu on my machine and tryed to install windows xp second but for some reason it just kept rebooting to setup is inpecting your computers hardware even with the cd taken out...i couldnt even boot to ubuntu
<mikko> well, im likely lacking some driver or such
<mikko> do note, just recently installed kubuntu, not too familiar with this stuff
<ScorpKing> droach: its because windows replaced the mbr
<Biovore> mikko: yeah.. not all sound cards in linux can do surround..
<dwidmann> droach: installing windows second makes things difficult, it should have been installed first.
<NickPresta> !sound | mikko
<mikko> Biovore: figures
<ubotu> mikko: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<newsense> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<droach> it didnt work god i hate windows
* newsense wishes he had a computer that was faster than 550MHz so i could run windows and play cs all day
* emilsedgh finds GNU/Linux games really more fun than windows games, look at Frozen-Bubble2!
<ScorpKing> droach: same message?
<atomicpotato> emilsedgh, yeah, sure..
<droach> another thing i have a 500 gig hdd and when i tried to install xp on it by itself it said that it was only 130 gb also, if xp is install first why is it at drive h
<droach> yes
* newsense doesnt have enough system resources to irc and web surf at the same time, lol
<droach> same message this is such crap
<newsense> games not an option really
<ScorpKing> droach: try to google for that error. there is a way to restore the mbr on winxp but rather u than me.:)
<droach> how do people use this junk on an everyday basis.. you cant even do simple stuff without problems
<emilsedgh> newsense: I played CS, chatted in irc and browsed web with 333mhz (1-2 years ago), whats wrong with that?
<inaety_> newsense: what are tiy running
<inaety_> you*
<Savak> restore mbr on xp needs 98 boot disk with fdisk
<inaety_> droach: you can just use windows then
<newsense> emilsedgh: i got a 550MHz
<droach> thats what im talking about dont jump into stuff if you dont know the whole conversation
<newsense> it aint that quick
<ScorpKing> Savak: i dont think a fat boot disk will pick up ntfs partitions.
<Savak> all you need to do is 'fdisk /mbr'
<droach> inaety_:thats what im talking about dont jump into stuff if you dont know the whole conversation
<ScorpKing> o ya. lol
<inaety_> droach: what did i miss? that you wanted to play bioshock...
<droach> did a fix mbr and still got the same message
<Savak> mmm bioshock :)
<newsense> is bioshock a first person shooter  ?
<droach> freakin crap i cant believe people pay for that junk
<Savak> yes newsense
<ScorpKing> droach: about a year ago the was a virus that caused that error on about 13 machines i had to fix. i used chkdsk. not sure why it doesn't work for you. good luck. :)
<newsense> Savak: linux game ?
<Savak> no, unforunetly it's a 'game for windows'
<newsense> Savak: sorry i tried to check the website out but it was too flash intensive for this slow piece a junk, lol
<Savak> lol yeah I hate game websites
<droach> i know its supposed to fix it ive done it a trillion times but theres always something.  freakin windows want even recognize that my drive is 500 gigs but the bios and linux does
<droach> wont*
<newsense> bios updatr ?
<ScorpKing> no
<droach> the bios and linux does
<ScorpKing> find another game :D
<newsense> i meant has he have th elatest bios ?
<droach> if the bios knows its 500 gigs why should i update it
<ScorpKing> if it used to work then it must work now.
<newsense> could be a known issue
<newsense> im just trying to offer a suggestion, it wouldnt hurt
<droach> could be that windows is a piece of beetle dung
<newsense> lol, thtas more plausable
<ScorpKing> droach: it might also be if u have more than one primary partition. windows doen't like that.
<ScorpKing> sure is
<Savak> are you using raid droach?
<droach> oh we got a smart guy in here
<newsense> lol
<droach> it just so happens my last name is Roach
<ScorpKing> haha
<droach> havent heard that one since kindergarden
* Savak is lost :P
<droach> im just gonna install fiesy again run my setup scripts and forget it..i should have known not to try and soil my computer with such rubbish such as windows
<ScorpKing> thats what i did on my laptop. never been more happy...
<droach> im on my laptop now it has fiesty on it never have anyproblems
* newsense agrees with that
<ScorpKing> only problem is i have to run dreamweaver for an asp website :(
<droach> try to put windows xp on a more than vista compliant machine and it acts like pissed on it
<vge> whats wrong with installing windows as seperate install?
* newsense found this laptop in the garbage with 98 installed, put fiesty on it and i love it
<droach> i was going to use one of my spare drives but there all ide and i have no ide channels on this computer except for cdrom drives :(
* newsense got a dlink g wireless adapter and can connect to my gf's wireless network from my house across the street, 30 investment total :)
<vge> i just got one free old server machine with only scaci drives, guess i have to learn how to use em someday :)
<newsense> free machines are the best
<ScorpKing> so true. never paid for one. :)
<vge> ye, too bad it's faster than my own machine, makes me kinda think i need to upgrade my current
<droach> i feel like a need a damn shower from touching my keyboard with windows on the screen
<ScorpKing> lol
<droach> looks like im going to be messing with wine for the next month trying to get that to play
<blekos> hi, how can i find the path to kernel?
<droach> even if i could just get madden 2008 to work i will be fine
<ScorpKing> droach: use vmware. it woks for me
<droach> does it detect your video card?
<ScorpKing> what card do you have?
<droach> and old 6600 gt 256
<droach> 256 mb
<ScorpKing> it might but it's a bit slower
<ScorpKing> you'll have to install vmware tools
<droach> i was thinking of booting into a minimal X session and running from there that usally is abit faster than booting into the entire desktop
<droach> and what about controllers?
<ScorpKing> like?
<droach> just a cheepo ps2 style usb controller
<ScorpKing> might have a small problem with that. usb support isn't too great.
<droach> im willing to run a damn citrix server in my house to play bioshock
<Savak> lol the only way bioshock will run properly is on vista or a 360
<droach> vista is such a joke
<Savak> indeed
<ScorpKing> give vmware a try and see how it goes. i'm happy with it.
<droach> i took there cetified vista operators beta test a work (where i work is a beta site) i scored an 833 out of 1000 and i had never even seen the junk before
<droach> so im certified on an os that ive never used
<Savak> I use it for directx10 and thats it
<soccermike1337> How do I install zsnes?
<ScorpKing> cheers all. have fun! :D
<droach> ive got to geet this windowws dirt off of me bye all
<sayers> soccermike1337: go to add/remove and search for zsnes and then check and install
<parsnip> hi all
* parsnip waves
<parsnip> soccermike1337: try sudo apt-get install zsnes
<soccermike1337> thanks
<ryaren> hi
<ryaren> How can I check my hard disk's ID number?
<ryaren> like UUID=10EDB1A87BB94AA1
<vge> ryaren: u mean /dev/disk/by-id?
<ryaren> i don't know
<atomicpotato> ryaren, either "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid" or "blkid"
<vge> ow yes, there is folder for uuid too, my bad ;)
<sayers> im in gutsy and when I try to configure kopete and press okay or cancel it goes kabam
<parsnip> Is there any way to set a picture as a folders background image in feisty?
<newsense_> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the 5th release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<sayers> newsense_: ?
<newsense_> im bored
<newsense_> lol
<sayers> parsnip: yes but it'd require a little bit of work. Really only a little bit , move it to the folder where the pix maps are stored
<parsnip> sayers: ok then what
<raynerd> #ubuntu
<sayers> parsnip: I dont know exactly how i'm just guessing. let me try
<parsnip> ok i thought you knew
<parsnip> i'll google some more, just wondered if anyone knew
<sayers> parsnip: okay properties then click on the folder icon then go to other and press browse
<parsnip> thanks for your time :D
<hilander_> hi
<krisx> hello
<sayers> parsnip: that worked for me
* hilander_ hat gerade sein erstes Unix auf seinem Rechner... *freu*
<sayers> hilander_: what language is that ;)?
<hilander_> cya
<hilander_> German
<hilander_> sayers
<sayers> !ge
<ubotu>       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<encom> hello  i need help instaling coyote any  can help me
<parsnip> sayers: is that just for that folder?
<zdenek> mluvi tu nekdo cesky?
<sayers> Oh :*(
<encom> any
<hilander_> I wanted to say, that I'm proud, having installed my first Unix-System on my computer. ;)
<parsnip> sayers: its cool man, i'll dig it up yet
<sayers> parsnip: it worked for that folder, do you mean you want a whole nother icon set
<encom> help  in coyote
<sayers> parsnip: well I've probably done it before
<krisx> yes yes every winblows computer should have linux just sso it doesnt rot there brain
* Savak[afk]  Bioshock... :)
* newsense_ wishes he was playing bioshock :P
<parsnip> sayers: i was after changing the background of a folder to the album art of the album the mp3s are from
<johnseb__> hi al
<johnseb__> all
<johnseb__> i need help configuring kdm auto-login on my ubuntu box
<johnseb__> i've configured the kdmrc file using the control panel but it changes absolutely nothing
<MetaMorfoziS> johnseb__ > you need to check /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<newsense_> parsnip: could you make a copy of the folder icon your using add the albu cover to the bg in pimp ?
<MetaMorfoziS> and google ( i can't tell more )
<sayers> parsnip: oh thats possible, just right click the folder -> properties then press other icons -> browse and click the picture
<johnseb__> MetaMorfoziS: yes, that's what i did
<newsense_> err gimp
<johnseb__> MetaMorfoziS: the problem is that I guess ubuntu starts up with gdm and not kdm
<MetaMorfoziS> johnseb__ > then try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<parsnip> newsense_: i'm considering it ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> it's asks you for the default login manager
<MetaMorfoziS> then select kdm. or what you want.
<parsnip> sayers: i'll try it
<newsense_> parsnip: sounds like the only way, i know of nmo other way to do it
<newsense_> parsnip: kind of a lotta work if ya got a big collection
<smallfoot-> Kubuntu will be FUCKING AWESOME with KDE4 :D
* newsense_ cant wait for kde4
<PriceChild> smallfoot-, lets watch the language and stay on topic please.
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> KDE 3 sucks
<parsnip> newsense_: I need a project :D
<smallfoot-> KDE4 is sweet!!!!!
<parsnip> smallfoot-: I'm waiting until its released proper
<newsense_> parsnip: i might do it too, sounds nice
<parsnip> smallfoot-: does look tasty though
<sayers> smallfoot-: kde 3 does not suck, if it wernt for kde3 we wouldnt have kde4
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<smallfoot-> kde3 its slow as hell, start KDE3 takes like 1 minute to load all stuff
<sayers> not really
<smallfoot-> and KDE3 looks buttugly
<smallfoot-> the blue icons are horrible
<smallfoot-> KDE4 with Tango icons will be beautiful
<sayers> smallfoot-: Okay please #offtopic
<encom> coyote linux info
<encom> any
<drewcipher__> !coyote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coyote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<encom> yes
<g011um> hi
<sayers> smallfoot-: how would I even install kde4 on Gutsy?
<encom> i only  need a proxy cache server
<encom> for help  my  broadband
<newsense_> sayers: i think its kde4base-dev
<igor> hi
<satty> Cineva din romania ?
<igor> can someone by chance help me with a little beryl problem? :)
<igor> the window border dissapears after installing beryl
<inaety> igor, i have that error as well...quite annoying
<ch40s_> replace --beryl -c emerald &
<sayers> newsense_: thats it?
<ch40s_> igor:
<igor> sec, will try that
<m_> helo
<ch40s_> try it in run, alt+f2
<newsense_> sayers: i believe so
<igor> could not run specified command
<ch40s_> errr
<igor> in console it gives "[1]  11899"
<ch40s_> beryl --replace -c emerald &
<ch40s_> in alt+f2
<newsense_> sayers: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php
<igor> hmmm something happened, :)
<igor> but dint solve the problem
<igor> only made thigns slower :)
<igor> i havent setup emerald yet
<igor> maybe that's why
<ch40s_> oh well emerald is gonna be your window borders
<igor> hmm
<smallfoot-> KDE3 sucks, cuz it has legacy qt3, it has blue ugly icons, and it uses Konqueror as a file manager
<smallfoot-> KDE4 will be awesome, cuz it uses qt4, has nice tango icons, and uses Dolphin as file manager
<smallfoot-> make the bootloader fail-safe
<sayers> smallfoot-: First of all please go to offtopic youve said this 1000 times and you can change the icons, and dolphin isnt that nice.
<newsense_> sayers: thank you, lol
<holycow> hey guys
<holycow> anyone know how to remove all gnome desktop related components at once?
<sayers> do a fresh install of kubuntu?
<igor> emerald is seriously resisting any attempts to set it up
<inaety> holycow: maybe "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop"
<holycow> sayers: too much work
<holycow> inaety: aptitude does recursive uninstalls? really?
<holycow> sweet, thx
<inaety> holycow: oh no
<inaety> idk
<inaety> but it should remove the meta package of ubuntu-deskto
<inaety> p
<parsnip> sayers: its working. The folders look ace
<holycow> thats totally usefull
<sayers> holycow: aptitude is a lot better than apps for when packages break
<holycow> ;)
<sayers> parsnip: great
<holycow> i thought there was some apt command that checked all metapackage pullins and reversed that
<igor> ch40s: doenst work :(
<ch40s> have u tried loading compiz?
<igor> borders still dissapear
<igor> i tried compiz fusion
<kofany> i start kubuntu in rescue mode can somebody tell me how istall drivers for geforce?
<inaety> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ch40s> hrm, i dunno
<kofany> yh,
<igor> ch40s mind if we talk in another window?
<ch40s> ive only used compiz and beryl in ubuntu fiesty
<ch40s> nope
<igor> sec, need to register
<Aondo> what was that name for the new spell checker in kde4? memory is a bitch :P
<igor_> bah, all nicks taken :)
<ch40s> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ch40s> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<igor_s> was it beryl --replace --c emerald &?
<ch40s> -c
<newsense_> !dolphin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolphin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> Aondo: Dunno, #kubuntu is still on 3.5.7.  Try #kde.
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> What are these strange new device entries?
<Minataku> I've got "1-3" "2-3" "5-1" "5-1.1"
<mikko> hm, how can i set myself right to actually do something with my other hdd?
<mikko> this doesnt make any sense to me ._.
<Minataku> Oh
<Minataku> They're USB devices
<Minataku> Okay
<Minataku> lol
<CppIsWeird> i was looking at the System Properties window and noticed that I have a constant stream of 700-1000 b/s coming in. How do i track down what application is recieveing this data?
<Savak> brb
<meuhlol> Someone can help me to restore my GRUB step by step please? I'm currently on LiveCD
<jbrouhard> flaccid: I finally fixed the problem.  Tho i had to use an app called "KillDisk" to destroy any and all data on the SATA drive :(
<Kiry> Hello !
<Kiry> Can someone help me ?
<CppIsWeird> you're 4th in line.
<CppIsWeird> :P
<Kiry> I just want to get the original design of logout window of KDE
<encom> #ubuntu-es
<Kiry> Nobody can tell me how to do ? :(
<ScorpKing> i've tried qtparted and partlogic but neither can resize my ext3 partitions. :( any ideas?
<CppIsWeird> ScorpKing, dont resize.
<ScorpKing> i have to
<CppIsWeird> i dont believe you
<ScorpKing> 20 mb free
<ScorpKing> on / and 4.5 gb on home
<jhutchins> ScorpKing: You can't resize the disk you're booted from.
<ScorpKing> i know
<ScorpKing> used kubuntu live cd and partlogic boot cd
<newsense> after i install kde4, what config file do i need to dit to be able to switch between kde3,kde4 ?
<ScorpKing> the kubuntu cd used the swap. i turned it off and deleted the swap partition but the resize option stayed unavailable
<CppIsWeird> How can i track down what application is recieveing data over the internet at any given time??
<newsense> kdm config?
<newsense> netstat ?
<CppIsWeird> so far as i know, that just lists current applications
<jhutchins> ScorpKing: Well I guess just use fdisk & restore your backups.
<newsense> CppIsWeird: netstat -a | grep "app name" ?
<ScorpKing> :(
<jhutchins> ScorpKing: Often faster than resizing a partition with data anyway.
<jhutchins> ScorpKing: Don't tell me you're messing with the partition table and you don't have backups?
<ScorpKing> ya i suppose. still dont like the idea. i like my current setup. i made backups.:)
<newsense> after i install kde4, what config file do i need to edit to be able to switch between kde3,kde4 ?
<ScorpKing> will reinstall tomorrow :(
<CppIsWeird> newsense, still doesnt tell me what the active transfer rate is. I've been watching System Monitor when i was supposed to have any internet activity, i've had nothing running, and i've had a constant stream of 700-1000 b/s for the last few hours atlest.
<jhutchins> newsense: #kubuntu is still kde 3.5.7.  How you switch depends on how you installed.
<newsense> jhutchins: i instlled kde4base-dev via apt
<ScorpKing> won't snort or ethereal be able to monitor network traffic? never used it.
<CppIsWeird> *not supposed to have
<CppIsWeird> what does this mean?ethereal - dummy upgrade package for ethereal -> wireshark
<emilsedgh> newsense: you could launch apps from /usr/lib/kde4/bin
<newsense> emilsedgh: thanks
<emilsedgh> newsense: do not except too much from it...
<CppIsWeird> ok, i've got another great question for ya. how come no internet applications will work on my linux box now (dont know why, wireless is up and kicking) however system properties is still reporting traffic.
<newsense> emilsedgh: thanks again, exactly what i wanted
<emilsedgh> np newsense
<newsense> wow, dolphin is pretty nice, ive heard nothing but ad things about it in here
<dwidmann> CppIsWeird: maybe it's related to a bug in kdenetworkmanager ... there's a bug where if it's running no kde-apps can see the net.
<CppIsWeird> not even kde specific apps. apt-get failed to connect to the internet
<CppIsWeird> firefox
<CppIsWeird> aswell
<ScorpKing> CpplsWeird: using 3g?
<CppIsWeird> which is strange because a virtual machine running on the box is accessing the internet just fine
<CppIsWeird> dont know what 3g is
<ScorpKing> cellphone internet.
<CppIsWeird> no, broadband
<atomicpotato> newsense, nothing but bad things? Well, my main gripe is that it doesn't have a tree view or any kind of previewing ability.
<ScorpKing> maybe it's dns.
<dave_> hey ..somebody speak french and can help me with kubuntu
<emilsedgh> atomicpotato: It has
<newsense> looks cool though, avent looked at functionality yet
<atomicpotato> where
<emilsedgh> !fr -> dave_
<dave_> ???
<atomicpotato> emilsedgh, if it does, I'm not seeing it.
<atomicpotato> Where?
<CppIsWeird> scorpking, how could it be if a virtual machine on the same linux box is getting internet?
<emilsedgh> atomicpotato: TreeeView is new, will see it in Beta2 packages, Preview is there from kde 3.x version...
<atomicpotato> ok
<paul_semaganda> Hi I have a quick question about running a C program on ubuntu after compiling it with gcc can some one help
<Biovore> CppIsWeird: route -n
<ScorpKing> CpplsWeird: it might still have the dns cache. i don't really know.
<newsense> paul_semaganda: whats the question?
<Savak> Firewall..?
<paul_semaganda> I have compiled a C program using gcc but I don't know how to run it
<emilsedgh> paul_semaganda: dont ask to ask, just ask, please
<CppIsWeird> Biovore, what exactly is this supposed to tell me?
<newsense> paul_semaganda: ./programname
<emilsedgh> paul_semaganda: there should be a file named something.out (I think)
<Kiry> Who can tell me how restore original KDE logout window on Kubuntu ? Please :)
<Biovore> CppIsWeird: your routing tables.. does your box know how to get to the internet.. can you ping your default gw?
<paul_semaganda> this is how I compiled it gcc -o error erro.c
<Biovore> ok  so it made something called "error"  to run..  ./error
<paul_semaganda> I have been using gcc on cygwin and all I have to do is to run the exe file
<emilsedgh> Kiry: how did you change it?
<Biovore> paul_semaganda: same idea here..
<Kiry> I didn't change it, I don't like a lot the Kubuntu one, and I want the original KDE one
<paul_semaganda> not it said there is no such command when typed error
<newsense> paul_semaganda: ./programname
<Biovore> when you ls do you see the file you want to run?
<newsense> paul_semaganda: if in the same directory the program is in
<CppIsWeird> Biovore, 99% of the time my internet and all net activities work just fine, this behavior only happens like once a week.
<CppIsWeird> so far for reasons i cannot correlate to be the cause
<Biovore> knetwork manager?
<Kiry> emilsedgh: any idea ?
<CppIsWeird> what about it?
<Biovore> does weird thing sometimes..
<paul_semaganda> thank you guys ./progname works
<newsense> paul_semaganda: np
<CppIsWeird> well im using gnome atm, i installed gnome just to see if it was kde related, because i herd of a few of those kde things.
<emilsedgh> Kiry: I think you should find the files that are changin it, if they are only configuration files, then you should replace them by KDE's Default files, else, it will be a little hard
<CppIsWeird> so far, same thing.
<Kiry> T_T
<Biovore> CppIsWeird: well All I can say for sure is that if your IP/Netmask, Default Route, /etc/resolv.conf, and phyical attachments are all correct.. then it should work..
<Biovore> one of those has to be the root of the problem..
<paul_semaganda> any one know how to install playback plugins for lastfm in rythmbox music player
<emilsedgh> Kiry: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KDE+3.5.x+Alternate+logout?content=58881&PHPSESSID=b98ab5b338f4db9fc245fe1bb4c0567e
<emilsedgh> paul_semaganda: rythmbox? man this is the Kubuntu channel, most of people are AmaroK Users...
<Kiry> oh thanks emilsedgh :
<CppIsWeird> biovore, i've checked them all, even then, none of those to my knowledge would be the cause of internet randomly going out. its not like i booted and it never worked, i just at some point in time decided to say screw the world and not allow anything on linux to connect to the internet.
<CppIsWeird> and as I said, my virtual machine running is accessing the internet just fine, which would further cancle out those as problems
<emilsedgh> Kiry: read the description...
<Biovore> CppIsWeird: all the cancels out the physical interface.. dosn't rule out IP/Netmask or default route..
<Biovore> or /etc/resolv.conf
<ScorpKing> if you have more than one network device or dhcp server the one that get dns last will set it's dns to default which might cause some connection problems.
<Kiry> emilsedgh: it works, thank you al ot
<Kiry> a lot*
<emilsedgh> np Kiry
#kubuntu 2007-09-04
<CppIsWeird> ok, in my resolv, there are two ips, how do i test if they are the problem>
<CppIsWeird> *?
<ScorpKing> ping them
<CppIsWeird> strange, i get this message when attempting to ping: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<ScorpKing> strange...
<boyakoosha> hi
<NickPresta> !hi | boyakoosha
<ubotu> boyakoosha: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Biovore> CppIsWeird: can you ping your dns server's
<CppIsWeird> [18:41]  <CppIsWeird> strange, i get this message when attempting to ping: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<Savak> thats a messed up install you got
<ScorpKing> CpplsWeird: what does ifconfig eth0 say? got an IP?
<Biovore> CppIsWeird: does ifconfig -a show lo being configured as 127.0.0.1 ?
<CppIsWeird> ScorpKing, my vm is running on the same adapter and getting internet.
<CppIsWeird> its got an IP and doing activity.
<Savak> sure it can share the adapter ok?
<CppIsWeird> does it all the other times
<ScorpKing> CpplsWeird: what a mixup. i'm thinking...
<ryaren> Do you know an Unix-base music maker program?? Like reason or ableton
<ScorpKing> hydrogen
<CppIsWeird> and even if not, would not shutting down the vm and down up'ing the adapter solve it?
<CppIsWeird> tried that, its still dead until i reboot.
<ryaren> Scorpking: It was said to me?
<ScorpKing> yes
<hydrogen> die
<ryaren> thank you
<ScorpKing> ryaren: np.
<dudeicles> could anyone explain to me mount points and their importance?
<Biovore> only one filesystem in unix
<Biovore> mount points allow you to attach other filesystems too your main filesystem..
<Biovore> kinda like having a tree with removable branches
<dudeicles> are they folders on kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> CpplsWeird: are you using vmware?
<Biovore> mount points are directories..
<dudeicles> well i am trying to get a couple of HD's to mount on boot.
<dudeicles> directories and folders are teh same to a windows user. LOL
<dudeicles> that's what I meant.
<CppIsWeird> ScorpKing: yep.
<ScorpKing> CpplsWeird: haha. i think that's it. what are you running in vmware?
<CppIsWeird> naturally thats easy to point out as the culprit. But that doesnt solve why this only happens periodically.
<dudeicles> Biovore: how would I set full permissions so taht I can do whatever I want to a backup HD?
<dudeicles> since this is my personal computer, I just want it to be open to me regardless of logging in as root or as myself.
<ScorpKing> it looks like the VPN
<ScorpKing> is the problem
<ScorpKing> where do i change dns server ip's in dnsmasq? it's giving out the wrong dns.
<ronan> hello iam a problem for samba configuration
<ronan> can help me?
<ScorpKing> sure
<ronan> i search the code for the console
<ScorpKing> ronan: what's the problem?
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: think you can help me out. I want my mounted HD's to be accessible by all users on this computer.
<ScorpKing> ronan: i don't understand.
<ronan> i don't can control saba in graphic interface
<ronan> and i want the command for control
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: make sure the mount points have permissions for all users.
<ronan> en francais ca serai plus simple
<ronan> donc je reeaye
<ScorpKing> ronan: run - man sbmcontrol
<ScorpKing> ronan: jammer ek begrypt nie mooi nie. english please.
<Biovore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ronan> sure just try it
<ronan> scuz
<ScorpKing> how is it possible to have dns but route -n shows '0.0.0.0  0.0.0.0  0.0.0.0  U 0 0 0 ppp0' ? resolve.conf shows 10.11.12.13/14 but i can't ping either.
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: did you get it working?
<nparz> A process called haldaemo is taking up 17% of my processor and it's slowing my computer down a bit.  According to some of my friends, this isn't normal.. or is it? My friend that uses ubuntu doesn't have that at the top of his list, either..
<intelikey> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !hald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> bah
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm trying to set up my printer with little success, and I was wondering if anyone could help me out
<intelikey> dumb bot
<nparz> Lol
<nparz> It's running a little bit better since I restarted but it's still at the top of my list..
<intelikey> nparz hal = hardware abstraction layer    iirc  it facilitates userspace automounting of hot wsapable media devices like cdrom's and usb devices   so it is possable for your system to have hardware that would make hal/d use more nad/or less cpu
<nparz> Well, I had mounted an external drive earlier.. but that was it.
<emilsedgh> hal is a daemon...shouldnt take much proccess (AFAIK)
<nparz> Yeah I know, that's what is annoying
<intelikey> emilsedgh true   but how much the gui talks with the daemon will affect how much it uses
<nparz> Ehh, regardless though.. I'm not using anything that's mounted and I'm not using my cdrom.
<emilsedgh> intelikey: yes, But I think that applications will not talk to it much time...i dunno
<kilrae> i am all-of-the-sudden getting black context menus in beryl
<intelikey> have someone that has the same system and uses hal check what they have % wise  and compare notes
* intelikey doesn't use hal
<nparz> My friend who uses Ubuntu said it wasn't near the top of his processes at all.. so I know this can't normal
<nparz> Is it possible or just restart it or terminate it?
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/hal* stop
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/hal* start
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/hal* restart
<ScorpKing> CpplsWeird: http://frankmash.blogspot.com/2005/12/ping-sendmsg-operation-not-permitted.html
<Ch1ppy> Can anyone help me set up my printer?
<nparz> Yeaah, I did that command and it shut my computer down
<intelikey> <nparz> Is it possible or just restart it or terminate it? <<< thus i listed your options for hal.
<nparz> I didn't know that it would restart my computer..
<intelikey> it shouldn't
<nparz> It did
<nparz> -.-
<nparz> As a matter of fact, it shut off immediately
<nparz> Which I thought was kind of strange..
<intelikey> i could imagine it resetting kde  but not linux.  i don't use hal and i am running *bunut
<intelikey> nparz yes that would be very strange.
<nparz> Great.. so, what do I do?
<intelikey> oh.  wait.  did you type it with the asterisk ?   heh it picked up the   halt command....
<nparz> I pasted exactly what you typed :P
<intelikey> i meant the asterisk to be interpreted
<nparz> Oooh..
<nparz> So how exactly should it be typed?
<intelikey> as  either   hal  or  hald  which ever you have in that dir
<nparz> It's hald
<intelikey> use the tab key   :)
<nparz> Why?
<nparz> Wtf?
<nparz> o.o
<intelikey> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nparz> I don't even remember the line of code you gave me..
<nparz> But uhh.. say I don't what to use hald or whatever, is that a choice I have?
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/hal* stop
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/hal* start
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/hal* restart
<nparz> Should I just try restart then?
<intelikey> those are your options.   do as yuu like
<Shishire> I'm trying to compile Konverter, and it tells me I need X.  Anyone know what package I can get it in or something?
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: i'm here now
<intelikey> !info xorg-dev
<ubotu> xorg-dev: the X.Org X Window System development libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-0ubuntu11 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Shishire> thankyou
<emilsedgh> Shishire: xorg-dev or something like that, let me see
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: i fugure ur new to linux?
<dudeicles> last night was my first time installing
<emilsedgh> Shishire: to compile it there are many things to get, x headers, kde headers and..
<Shishire> it just said x, and I didn't know which of the many things that start with x it was
<dudeicles> i've played with it a bit before, but I think now with Wine I may just decide to stay with Linux
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: ok then i'll have to explain a few things first.
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: mounting hard drives is controlled in /etc/fstab
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: Just so you know, i'm not a complete idiot, just a Windows idiot
<intelikey> Shishire the development package most likely.  xorg-dev
<Shishire> thanks
<dudeicles> yeah I looked for that location and couldn't find a /etc/fstab
<dudeicles> is it a hidden directory?
<intelikey> it's not a dir
<intelikey> it's a file
<dudeicles> ok
<dudeicles> explains why I didn't find taht dir. lol
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: on linux there is no drives like on windows
<dudeicles> ok
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: everything is on directories under /
<dudeicles> right
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: if you want to add a hd you have to mount it in a directory
<dudeicles> like media right?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: for example /media yes
<dudeicles> k
* intelikey adds confusion to the channel just incase it was running short on that ingreediant
<intelikey> tty2 [greg$~]  ls -d 'C:\'
<intelikey> C:\
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: or /media/drived , /media/drivef and so on
<dudeicles> ok
<dwidmann> intelikey: right, like we'd ever be running short of confusion :P
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: hardware is listed under /dev/
<intelikey> :)
<dudeicles> now I noticed there is a file system mounter in kubuntu, but not ubuntu
<intelikey> dwidmann as with ScorpKing's post to a newbee ^
<atomicpotato> on KDE how do I enter special characters like umlauts and greek letters/
<atomicpotato> ?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: first hd will be /dev/hda second hd will be /dev/hdb and so on.
<intelikey> yes the device nodes are in /dev/  but you do not access devices through /dev im most cases
<dudeicles> newbee? where? lol
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: right. My hds are hda1, hdb1 and hdc1
<emilsedgh> dudeicles: ubuntu has filesystem mounter too, thats an applet I think...
<dudeicles> emilsedgh: it's here, just not as easy to find.
<intelikey> and then the partitions are   /dev/hda1  /dev/hda2  /dev/hda3 ...
<ScorpKing> correct...
<bronze> Hi all, I just built a kubuntu system from the 6,06 LTS disks. Now, when I try (as root) to do "apt-get install firefox" I get : Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: libnss3 E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<intelikey> except on my systems where there are no partitions.
<bronze> Clearly I have some problem but I don't know what to look for.  Any suggestions?
<emilsedgh> bronze: could you please try sudo apt-get update ?
<ScorpKing> i still want to make a webpage for newbies on my website. just to explain the linux basics. will be easy to just send the link to newbies :-D
<intelikey> !repos | bronze also consider spending a minute on
<ubotu> bronze also consider spending a minute on: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: It's just easier when someone explains and you can ask your dumb questions.
<dudeicles> for me at least. lol
<bronze> emilsedgh: I had tried that and I just tried it again, same thing both times "Reading package lists... Done"
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: true. lol
<emilsedgh> bronze: maybe packages are broken, dunno, try it from adept manager
<intelikey> dudeicles true dat.  and the only dumb questions in here are the ones i ask thank you very much.
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: any luck with the graphical disk mounter?
<intelikey> :)
<bronze> emilsedgh: or maybe 6.06 is waaaaaaaay outa date... :-)
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: the weird thing that's driving me nuts is that one boot my hd's are mounted I can get to everything on them, then next boot they're gone. I can't modify anything on them or anything. I'm about losing it. lol
<bronze> intelikey: Thanks for the tip!
<dudeicles> I can't even find them the next boot
<intelikey> bronze err ummm also in dapper it may be  mozilla-firefox
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: relax. that's what irc is for. lol
<bronze> mozilla? whats that?  :-)
<emilsedgh> bronze: thats LTS
<bronze> emilsedgh:  yes.
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: well i think most people are tired of helping me, because i have been in and out of the forums all day and been getting ignored most of the time. lol
<intelikey> !info mozilla-firefox dapper
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: not that I don't blame them, when I come in with these n00b questions. LOL
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.13~prepatch070731-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 50 kB, installed size 104 kB
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: they do get bored sometimes. haha
<bronze> intelikey: was joke.
<bronze> :)
<intelikey> yes but that wasn't  ^
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: is your ntfs drives listed in /etc/fstab ?
<dudeicles> dont' think it was.
<dudeicles> let me check again
<dudeicles> damn peer
<intelikey> dudeicles in a konsole   cat /etc/fstab
<dudeicles> intelikey: I love it when it's all just mumbo jumbo to me. LOL
<underdog5004> dudeicles, using linux == learning
<dudeicles> I see my hd's there here's what they say
<intelikey> :)   you'll catch on.    it takes time to learn a new os
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ScorpKing> !pastebin | dudeicles
<ubotu> dudeicles: please see above
<dudeicles> yep
<dudeicles> was going there. heh
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: paste ur /etc/fstab
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36250/
<bronze> intelikey: repo prob - no repo's enabled. :-)  apparently thats the way it installs? (and how could I not know that? )
<dudeicles> brb
<hexstar__> hello???
<hexstar__> hi, my video card is a 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) and it's stuck on 640x480 resolution even though I know it can go higher (it did in Mac OS X), the display control panel doesn't let me choose any other resolution besides 640x480 though and when I checked the xorg config there were other higher resolutions listed for the display...so
<hexstar__> how can I make the resolution higher? thanks! :)
<hexstar__> sorry if there were responses, I lagged out and didn't get them
<nosrednaekim> !915resolution | hexstar__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hexstar__> nosrednaekim: what?
<nosrednaekim> hexstar__: anyway... you need the 915resolution package
<hexstar__> ubotu doesn't know what you're talking about
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> !resolution
<hexstar__> nosrednaekim: oh
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dudeicles> ib
<hexstar__> thanks
<hexstar__> installing
<hexstar__> how do I configuring 915resolution nosrednaekim?
<hexstar__> *configure
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: try not to use spaces in mount points
<nosrednaekim> hexstar__: not sure, never having done it myself. Google up a tutorial
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: ok. how would I remove those mount points and make something else?
<hexstar__> nosrednaekim: ok
<ks3> hexstar__: when i installed it, there was no config necessary
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: i'm working on it. gimme a sec.
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: sorry to rush ya, it's been a frustrating day with linux
<dudeicles> lol
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: np. just trying to sort out the mount options you have there. :)
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: Kind of a cluster F huh?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: big one! lol
<snips> anyone here is using TrueCrypt?
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: Just tell me how to fix it and i will do.
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: will do. still busy...
<underdog5004> dudeicles, I can help you
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: My wife will be happy then as well, I haven't let her use it since I put on Ubuntu. LOL
<dudeicles> underdog5004: thank you, though I believe ScorpKing is working on what I need to do. I appreciate the offer and am sure I will be returning here tons more times for help and maybe helping if I ever get to that point. LOL
<underdog5004> ok
<TIRK> whoa lotsa users
<TIRK> i have a problem with my linuxx
<underdog5004> what is it?
<TIRK> ok
<TIRK> so earlyer
<nosrednaekim> !enter | TIRK
<ubotu> TIRK: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TIRK> sorr
<nosrednaekim> its ok :)
<TIRK> right now i cant bring up the menu at the bottom of my screen
<underdog5004> TIRK, right click on the desktop, go to configure,
<TIRK> no i have tried that
<underdog5004> what have you tried, exactly?
<TIRK> i made it so that when i move my mouse to the bottom the menu thing comes up kinda of like on a mac
<nosrednaekim> TIRK: try "alt+f2" and run "kicker"
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36252/
<TIRK> whats kicker do?
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: what shall I do?
<underdog5004> kivker is the panel
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: create two directories /media/hdb1 and /media/hdc1 for the new mount points.
<dudeicles> ok
<dudeicles> type sudo mkdir /media/hdb1?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: that is what your /etc/fstab file should look like
<TIRK> and now when i go to the bottom it doents come up :(
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: yes
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: how can I edit that file?
<TIRK> so i dont know how to get to the bottom thing now...
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: sudo kate /etc/fstab
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: or sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<underdog5004> 8uy78
<underdog5004> sorry, replacing keys on my keyboard
<intelikey> ScorpKing kdesu  not sudo
<intelikey> !kdesu | dudeicles
<ubotu> dudeicles: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<ScorpKing> it can be run from command line like that, but thanks. never used kdesu :)
<intelikey> it can be  and you can end up with root owning things in your home dir too
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: I can just copy over all exactly how it is in your paste?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: yes
<intelikey> dudeicles ummm you don't need write access to those file systems ?
<hexstar_> thanks, 915resolution was the solution :D
<intelikey> cause that is read only
<ScorpKing> getting there
* hexstar_ loves kubuntu
<dudeicles> yeah I would like write permission
<hexstar_> it is the next best thing to mac os x
<dudeicles> ok we'll start with what we have. lol
<nosrednaekim> hexstar_: good :)
<hexstar_> nosrednaekim: :)
<intelikey> hexstar_ i'd assume you either really like mac osX or you really hate kubuntu  ...
<nosrednaekim> hexstar_: its not "next best" but i'll forgive you for that.
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: There's a lot more in my file than what you pasted.
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: change the ro, in the options to rw, to get write access.
<hexstar_> lol well I meant for macs there's mac os x and for pcs there's kubuntu, the mac os x of linux IMO which is a good thing
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: it will be ok if all the rest of that crap isn't in there?
<snips> anyone here uses TrueCrypt???
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: yes
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: dupilcates...
<hexstar_> it means things just work, things are straight forward and easy to do. Unlike other distros there's little hassle involved in getting kubuntu to do what you want it to do
<intelikey> below stand
<hexstar_> !TrueCrypt | snips
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: to be able to write to ntfs run - sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g
<hexstar_> ewww ntfs
<ScorpKing> ya
<hexstar_> ext3 ftw
<snips> hexstar_ : i'd like to known users' impressions about it
<dudeicles> ok so now if I reboot my drives should show up?
<hexstar_> snips: oh
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: dont' have to
<intelikey> dudeicles  sudo mount -a
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: sudo mount /media/hdb1
<dudeicles> maybe mount -a?
<dudeicles> which one? LOL
<hexstar_> dudecies: mount -o ntfs-3g /dev/addr /mnt/mount_folder
<hexstar_> oops where -o is should be -t
<intelikey> dudeicles the -a is all that are to be automounted
<intelikey> dudeicles same as a reboot
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: in linux you dont have to reboot
<intelikey> unless you need to load i different kernel
<hexstar_> would the drives be in /etc/fstab though?
<hexstar_> -a auto mounts all mounts listed in /etc/fstab
<intelikey> hexstar_ he just edited fstab
<hexstar_> oh
<dudeicles> ScorpKing:  tells me "mount: can't find /medai/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<hexstar_> you misspelled media
<intelikey> that's cause ScorpKing renamed the mountpoints form  /media/040backup  to /media/hd*
<hexstar_> he has medai...
<dudeicles> lol
<dudeicles> only here
<hexstar_> it should be media
<dudeicles> not in terminal
<dudeicles> I just retyped that here.
<intelikey> hexstar_ but mount -a   didn't have midai in it.
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: did you create the /media/hdb1 directory?
<dudeicles> when I did mount -a it said this
<hexstar_> then how did that error occur?
<hexstar_> intelikey:
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: yes
<intelikey> hexstar_ typo in the irc client
<dudeicles> yeah
<dudeicles> I didn't copy and paste
<dudeicles> I just typed it
<hexstar_> intelikey, dudeicles oh I assumed it was copy and paste
<intelikey> hexstar_ he told you that just above my post
<hexstar_> kk
<dudeicles> hexstar_: no prob
<hexstar_> :)
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: another cool thing in linux is when you want to paste it just hilight it with the mouse and press the middle mouse button to paste it.
<dudeicles> oh cool
<ScorpKing> ya
<dudeicles> well what next?
<dudeicles> lol
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: what was the error?
<intelikey> hexstar_ if you want to catch up  this was dudeicles' fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36250/  and this is what ScorpKing told him to make it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36252/
<dudeicles> here was my mount -a error
<hexstar_> intelikey: ah thanks
<hexstar_> I love how kubuntu runs without issue on my mac mini too...knoppix which has never given me trouble freezes when looking for the kernel
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36253/
<atomicpotato> how can I have numlock on by default in KDE?
<hexstar_> atomicpotato: http://kim.biyn.com/Linux/how_to_set_numlock_to_be_on_by_default_in_kde2
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<intelikey> hexstar_ ScorpKing and dudeicles     and this is what i would have sujested http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39371
<intelikey> now i'll stop confusing things....    you're welcome !
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: did that
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: if you run mount, is /dev/hda1 mounted?
<hexstar_> what's the \040Drive bit intelikey?
<intelikey> hexstar_ it's the mountpoint he was already using
<atomicpotato> hexstar_, that link fails it, I don't even have /etc/opt
<intelikey> and if you notice he had the one fs mounting within the other as a subdir  i left the mountpoints as he had them.
<hexstar_> just never seen a mount point formatted like /media/Backup\040Drive
<ScorpKing> intelikey: only if ntfs-3g is installed. but it's a better option for write access on ntfs
<dudeicles> seems like it is ScorpKing
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36254/
<intelikey> ScorpKing well i expected him to install ntfs-3g if he uses those options....   of course.
<hexstar_> atomicpotato: sorry about that, try this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Numlock#For_KDE_Users
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: it's not mounted
<intelikey> !info numlock
<ubotu> Package numlock does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> !info numlock hoary
<ubotu> Package numlock does not exist in feisty
<intelikey> well
<dudeicles> then what is that first line ScorpKing?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: it looks like your /etc/fstab has a problem with the mount point
<intelikey> !info numlockx
<ubotu> numlockx: enable NumLock in X11 sessions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (feisty), package size 10 kB, installed size 88 kB
<intelikey> derr de derr derr    derr
<hexstar_> atomicpotato: that works, it's a bit different of names though, it's K>System Settings>Keyboard & Mouse under NumLock on KDE Startup
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: it is still on /media/Backup... not /media/hdb1
<atomicpotato> ok
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: Should I be logged in as root right now?
<dudeicles> Mabe that's my problem
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: no
<hexstar_> dudeicles: never log in as root, use sudo
<intelikey> "never log in as root"   awfully dogmatic  isn't it...
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: paste ur /etc/fstab again. lol
<dudeicles> will do
<intelikey> how about 'there are extreemly few reasons to login as root, and this is not one of them'   ?
<ScorpKing> intelikey: don't waste sudo. lol
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36255/
<intelikey> loging in is not possable on this system    so i can't possably login as root or any one else...
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: it's still wrong. lol
<MurielGodoi> Hi, anyone know how can I set the cedilla caracter in order to type in portuguese?
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: I hit save when I was done.
<Psycoshot> What's ttthe command to install
<Psycoshot> Package: dvorak7min (1.6.1-4) [universe] 
<intelikey> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: replace it with the one i gave you. that one won't work
<dudeicles> how? If save ain't doing it. what else could be going on?
<MurielGodoi> ok sorry for that,  thanks
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<intelikey> MurielGodoi that's the best i can do for you there,   sorry if it doesn't help
<ubuntu_> How do I map my sound volume to my speakers?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: brb, i need some koffie. lol
<MurielGodoi> intelikey: That is okay, I asked in the wrong channel :)
<dudeicles> lets see if this works
<Psycoshot> What's ttthe command to install
<Psycoshot> Package: dvorak7min (1.6.1-4) [universe]      in terminal??
<dudeicles> ok they mounted
<dudeicles> but I forgot to put in rw instead of ro
<dudeicles> lol
<hexstar_> what's a good gui ftp client?
<intelikey> Psycoshot apt-get install "blah"
<underdog5004> Psycoshot, sudo apt-get install packagename
<hexstar_> !ftp
<hexstar_> ???
<Psycoshot> Thanks
<hexstar_> please help
<intelikey> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<intelikey> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: did you install ntfs-3g?
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: yes
<Psycoshot> how do I reinstall package?
<intelikey> add   --reinstall
<Psycoshot> TY
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: change ntfs to ntfs-3g and ro to rw
<intelikey> np
<dudeicles> ok
<ScorpKing> coffee arived :)
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: Should I add hda1 to my list of hd's to mount?
<albertmk> I have a problem. I tried to install NVidia in my Kubuntu by apt-get install nvidia-settings,apt-get install nvidia-glx,apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386 and sudo nvidia-glx-config enable. Now my Kubuntu only works in Text Mode!
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: no. its there
<dudeicles> ok
<albertmk> Any idea to resolve this big problem
<albertmk> ?
<phoenixz> Hi all, I have a harddrive with a linux partition which is not active and I need to set it to active.. How do I do this??
<dudeicles> so now I should just try to copy a file to my HD's to make sure they're working?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: don't touch the other lines
<nosrednaekim> albertmk: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: go to the dir and run - touch test
<nosrednaekim> albertmk: that will allow you to go back into x.
<dudeicles> ?
<albertmk> before that, I d like to say that I removed all packages installed
<dudeicles> how do you do that?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: go to /media/hdb1/ and run - touch test
<albertmk> by sudo apt-get autoremove package
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: cd
<intelikey> ScorpKing "test" is a command you know?
<hexstar_> holy crap pureftpd is easy to setup
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: touch testfile
<ScorpKing> sorry :)
<hexstar_> or touch prettygirl
<albertmk> ScorpKing: thanks
<ScorpKing> for?
<dudeicles> touch: cannot touch `testfile': Read-only file system
<joselinares> please kubuntu in spani...
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hexstar_> !esp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: unmount it
<hexstar_> !es
<dudeicles> rgr
<hexstar_> rgr?
<dudeicles> can't I just do sudo mount -a?
<dudeicles> lol sorry
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: and then remount it (/dev/hdb1)
<joselinares> gracias
<intelikey> hexstar_ nosrednaekim beet you to it by about 4 seconds
<nosrednaekim> de nada
<dudeicles> I am not priveleged to unmount
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<hexstar_> sudo before command dudeicles
* nosrednaekim pw0n3s...
<nosrednaekim> ate speed...not accuracy
<nosrednaekim> *at
<dudeicles> someday I'll learn
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: it will be worth it...
<intelikey> nosrednaekim ate speed,,,,  no wonder he was so quick on the draw...
<ScorpKing> lol
<dudeicles> now how do I remount it?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: sudo mount /dev/hdb1
<dudeicles> sudo mount -a?
<hexstar_> right
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: or sudo mount -a yes
<dudeicles> shoot
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: lol
<dudeicles> unknown file system
<dudeicles> ntfs-3g
<intelikey> if it has users, in the options you don't need sudo to mount it...
<intelikey> and you will own the mount thus the umask will be you as the owner,   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39371
<hexstar_> dudeicles: you need to install ntfs-3g
<dudeicles> I ran the apt-get
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g
<hexstar_> dudeicles: did you restart after the apt-get?
<ScorpKing> no need
<intelikey> heh
<hexstar_> lol k
<hexstar_> such a hard habit to break :P
<dudeicles> weird it must not have installed
<dudeicles> doing it again
<hexstar_> ok
<hexstar_> is there a chinese kubuntu channel? :D
<hexstar_> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> funny
<hexstar_> !asain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asain - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hexstar_> !asian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asian - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dudeicles> gonna reboot
<dudeicles> bbiab
<hexstar_> dudeicles: ok
<ScorpKing> ok
* intelikey suspects that dudeicles' fstab still has multiple referances to the device in question
<BluesKaj> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ScorpKing> possible
<hexstar_> ah awesome...chinese help... :P
<hexstar_> not that I actually speak chinese, just fun to watch :P
<ScorpKing> u chinese?
<ScorpKing> lol
<dudeicles> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36256/
<BluesKaj> how can one read the tiny font
<underdog5004> BluesKaj, with really good eyesight
<underdog5004> :)
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: u done?
<dudeicles> I was just showing intelikey my fstab
<dudeicles> gonna reboot right now.
<ScorpKing> ok
<intelikey> dudeicles ok.  that should work.    sudo umount /media/* ;sudo mount -a ;ls /media/hdc1
<BluesKaj> underdog5004, not with these old eyes ...wonder if ctrl+ works on chinese characters :)
<underdog5004> lol
<ScorpKing> haha
<intelikey> or reboot ....
<hexstar_> You should see the fonts in Mac OS 1...there is a seperate font file for each font size!
<ScorpKing> u ppl seem bored. lol why do i have blank dns servers but i'm online?
<hexstar_> really...it's amazing how primitive computers were originally
<hexstar_> ScorpKing: what do you mean blank dns servers?
<intelikey> ScorpKing cat /etc/resolv.conf
<hexstar_> You mean none set in your settings? In that case you are being assigned dhcp servers by your ISP's dhcp service
<ScorpKing> 0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<hexstar_> your ISP's dhcp service is assigning you dns servers
<dudeicles> won't do the touch command
<ScorpKing> nameservers 10.11.12.13/14 can't ping them
<intelikey> dudeicles pastebin the output of     mount
<ScorpKing> :)
<dudeicles> type sudo mount?
<intelikey> no
<ScorpKing> no need
<intelikey> just    mount
<hexstar_> ScorpKing: what are you trying to ping?
<ScorpKing> dns servers
<ScorpKing> route on all traffic is 0.0.0.0
<dudeicles> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36257/
<hexstar_> ScorpKing: I'm not sure how to view current dns servers used in linux but I'm pretty sure that your isp is assigning you dns servers via dhcp
<albertmk> Hi, its me again
<albertmk> I could not find NDivia option ...
<ScorpKing> nope.
<albertmk> My X is working but not perfectly because I could not find NDivia option, so I picked nv instead
<albertmk> *NVidia
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: it mounted ok.
<intelikey> type fuseblk ???
<hexstar_> ScorpKing: it's the only possibility if you're online now and have no dns servers defined in your resolv config...you need dns servers to access websites and resolve this servers domain name
<albertmk> ScorpKing: any idea?
<dudeicles> but it won't allow me to do touch
<dudeicles> so i'm sure it's not write enabled
<hexstar_> dudeicles: sudo touch blah
<dudeicles> oh
<dudeicles> maybe I didn't do sudo
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: ls -l /media/hdb1/ . what is the user?
<dudeicles> ok no error now
<albertmk> I ve beeing searching it and found out that people have NVIDIA option, not my case
<intelikey> where did it get those mount options  "default_permissions"     that aint right
<dudeicles> says dudeicles all the way down
<ScorpKing> hexstar_: that's what i don't get. when i dailed it said there is a problem with dns, but i'm online.
<hexstar_> I guess there isn't a way to see what dhcp has assigned for the dns servers in linux...:(
<hexstar_> I hardwired my dns server to my router though
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: and the permissions? -rw- something?
<hexstar_> anyways I g2g, ttyl
<ScorpKing> cheers
<intelikey> what's with (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096) options ???    does something else mount that    or is ntfs-3g doing that crap   or what ?
<ScorpKing> not sure...
<dudeicles> yeah
<ScorpKing> i've never used ntfs on linux before. who knows
<intelikey> i've never had an ntfs fs so i'v also never used ntfs-3g    but that looks really strange.
<phoenixz> I have here one HD from a raid mirror twin, the other is dead. The raid was setup with linux software raid. Is there any way I can mount (or better, start up from) this disk? mount tells me its a raid volume which it does not know...
<dudeicles> intelikey: I don't know. can we delete some of that stuff?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: uhm.. gimme another sec..
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: k
<intelikey> dudeicles if that was your fstab you pastebin'd just before the reboot there is nothing wrong with that...   and where it's pulling these wierd options in from,    i do not know....
<ScorpKing> for those that are bored - http://www.linux-faqs.com/faq/misc/ntfs.php
<dudeicles> lol me either
<ScorpKing> it seems like the options in fstab is incorrect...
<dudeicles> really?
<dudeicles> how did that happen?
<intelikey> ScorpKing which options ?
<ScorpKing> umask=0222,uid=1000,gid=1000
<ScorpKing> maybe that should just be defaults
<intelikey> are you saying ntfs-3g can't use those options ?
<intelikey> the normal ntfs driver can...
<ScorpKing> maybe. i never used it myself
<ScorpKing> normal ntfs yes
<intelikey> nothing wrong with those for ntfs vfat   but i don't know about ntfs-3g   man ntfs-3g might know
<ScorpKing> :( i hate reading
<ScorpKing> takes time...
<dudeicles> should I just change back to ntfs in my fstab?
<intelikey> although i would use in place of umask   fmask=133,dmask=022
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: no
<intelikey> cause i don't like all the files being executable
* Biovore chmod +x initelikey
<intelikey> Biovore no
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: run sudo chown dudeicles:dudeicles -R /media/hdb1
<intelikey> Biovore can't be done
<intelikey> cant own ntfs mounts
<ScorpKing> :(
<ScorpKing> he sould change to ext3
<dudeicles> well it did something.
<Biovore> sudo mount -o user=1000,rw /dev/<deivce> /media/<mount_point>
<dudeicles> I don't want to reformat, there's stuff on there I don't want to lose.
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: is it working now?
<Biovore> evernthough the write bit will not work..
<dudeicles> not getting an error when I do sudo touch blah
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: that's because ur touching as root.
<intelikey> that's because you are writting as root
<dudeicles> ok
<dudeicles> I did just touch blah
<dudeicles> and it worked
<dudeicles> well I didn't get an error at least.
<intelikey> then it worked
<mrksbrd> is usenet a legit service? can u d/l things from it????///??
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: the whole point of the uid and gid options in fstab is to enable you to write to the drive as a normal user.
<dudeicles> right
<dudeicles> mrksbrd: usenet can be legit and can be illegal
<intelikey> mrksbrd legit is debatable,  usable  yes
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: so it's fixed?
<dudeicles> I think so
<dudeicles> let me check the other drive
<dudeicles> seems to work
<ScorpKing> dudeicles:  then run sudo chown dudeicles:dudeicles -R /media/hdc1 as well
<dudeicles> it's at least booting
<mrksbrd> is it like usenext???
<ScorpKing> dudeicles:  that will change the ownership of all the files to dudeicles so you can write without using sudo.
<intelikey> ScorpKing will that work on vfat also ?
<dudeicles> ok will try that
<dudeicles> no errors
<dudeicles> we'll see later.
<ScorpKing> it should. linux can write fat
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: ok
<ScorpKing> intelikey: usb flash disks are fat
<dudeicles> well guys thank you very much for your help, and I hope to be good enough to be of help here in the future.
<dudeicles> anything else I should know or do to make my ubuntu experience it's best?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: ur welcome :-D google a lot
<intelikey> ScorpKing it will NOT work on vfat,  and with the ntfs driver will not work on ntfs,  i can't specificly say with the ntfs-3g driver   but i know that the permissions and ownership bits are not on the drive...
<ScorpKing> intelikey: that's why the uid and gid options are there
<intelikey> yes
<albertmk> Help, I cant configure my keyboard language in my Kubuntu.
<dudeicles> alrighty then guys. I'm gonna mess around with wine for a while now.
<intelikey> and why the chown/chmod commands do nothing to the fs
<dudeicles> have a good one folks
<albertmk> I used to be able to in the Kubuntu instalation process
* dudeicles is gone
<ScorpKing> at last. my arse is getting ....
<intelikey> thus "if" the ntfs-3g driver some how makes a cached perms bit some place in ram or tmp/  it's highly unlikely that it will last past a reboot
<ScorpKing> in /etc/network/interfaces, how do i specify more than one dns-nameserver? seperate them with a comma?
<intelikey> newline  iirc
<johnny_> whats up everyone?
<dudeicles> lol i'm back
<ScorpKing> about 2.5cm
<dudeicles> what's a good free dvd burning software?
<Biovore> k3b
<intelikey> cdrecord
<johnny_> will it burn dvd movies or just pictures,text,programs,etc.?
<dudeicles> I need to backup my files on my backup drives
<dudeicles> in case ubuntu retaliates against them. LOL
<intelikey> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<johnny_> so
<dudeicles> so which one's better?
<dudeicles> lol
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: k3b will do. just be carefull of the long filenames on the windows drives
<johnny_> k3b
<dudeicles> ok
<johnny_> yep
<johnny_> good luck
<dudeicles> will try it out.
<intelikey> !info cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: Dummy transition package for wodim. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<intelikey> it's the cli backend used by most burning apps  ^
<dudeicles> hey the fstab we did will work on any version of ubuntu right?
<dudeicles> like If I login in KDE session it will still do the same?
<Biovore> dudeicles: fstab is common to almost all unix's
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: you and your masochism..
<intelikey> dudeicles yes
<intelikey> nosrednaekim ???    who i hurt ?
<ScorpKing> it should work. not sure about the UUID drive options.
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: masochism means hurting yourself.. and enjoying it. (with the CLI)
<intelikey> nosrednaekim ???    who i hurt ?
<ScorpKing> nosrednaekim: he doesn't have a pet. lol
<dudeicles> so using KDE session won't matter?
<dudeicles> I'm gonna reboot then.
<nosrednaekim> lol
<dudeicles> maybe i'll come back and squeeze your knowledge. LOL
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: it wont
<Krum> hm
<Krum> anyone recommend any good irc chatrooms just for talking?
<Krum> no technical issues or anything just looking for a way to kill some time
<ScorpKing> can anyone tell me how to get the chatroom list on freenode?
<BonBonTheJon> Krum: #kubuntu_offtopic?
<Jucato> Krum: ##offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Krum> tryed that i get an error saying it can't connect
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: dash, not underscore :)
<Krum> but i'll try again
<Krum> brb
<BonBonTheJon> ScorpKing: in Konversation, hit F2
<DaSkreech> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ScorpKing> BonBonTheJon: thanks
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: I see :), I'm used to working in C
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hi everyone. How do I configure my KDE so that a specific application starts whenever I log in?
<ScorpKing> BonBonTheJon: there is only one. i'm looking for php channels among some of them.
<Jucato> AirstrikeIvanov: by default, any app you leave open when you log out gets started when you login
<flaccid0ss> !autostart | AirstrikeIvanov
<ubotu> AirstrikeIvanov: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<BonBonTheJon> ScorpKing: try F5, maybe
<ScorpKing> AirstrikeIvanov: add a link to the app in .kde/Autostart/
<ScorpKing> BonBonTheJon: i get a warning about lots of traffic.
<BonBonTheJon> ScorpKing: yeah, there are LOTS of channels
<ScorpKing> BonBonTheJon: lol. thats it. thanks :)
<Krum> ok
<ScorpKing> is there a nice 3d aquarium screensaver for linux?
<Krum> anyone know any only about video game irc channels?
<juan_> when i run beryl i get this error? but i have the glx stuff in my xorg > extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<nosrednaekim> ScorpKing: Atlantis
<ScorpKing> let me google...
<Krum> google away my god sir
<Krum> good
<Krum> hmm
<ScorpKing> lol
<rdvon_> I'm having problems with qtparted.. It says my hard disk has at least 7 bad sectors.. :(
<rdvon_> er.. im having problems with my hard drive
<Krum> any programs for linux that are free that can write movies to a dvd
<flaccid0ss> rdvon: run fsck with the -c flag
<Krum> ?
<ScorpKing> nosrednaekim:  wow. not bad! :D thanks
<nosrednaekim> NP
<flaccid0ss> Krum: search the wiki for dvdauthoring
<rdvon_> oh, and could the op kick rdvon. I left my other pc on...
<Krum> wikipedia or the wiki on ubuntu.com?
<rdvon_> ;)
<flaccid0ss> Krum: ubuntu wiki
<ScorpKing> rdvon_: no ops. if you have to recover use dd_rescue. it works good on hd's with bad blocks
<rdvon_> flaccid0ss: it printed this out when I ran it in the terminal: fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<flaccid0ss> rdvon_: correct.
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@e182070057.adsl.alicedsl.de]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-b friulhack!*@*]  by Jucato
<rdvon_> flaccid0ss: was something else supposed to popup :P
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<rdvon_> Scorpking: I'm running a live cd of kubuntu..
<ScorpKing> rdvon_: that will be a bit more complicated then. :D
<lealgo> hi
<rdvon_> er.. how complicated :D
<flaccid0ss> rdvon: no. you probably want to run it with the -CV options then run badblocks on it after
<flaccid0ss> !info smartmontools
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-8ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 256 kB, installed size 624 kB
<flaccid0ss> also smart checks
<ScorpKing> rdvon_: not too much.
<rdvon_> flaccid0ss: I use smart tools than? :)
<flaccid0ss> rdvon_: what do you mean. they do different things.
<rdvon_> your confusing me flaccid.
<rdvon_> i've never dealt with this problem before :)
<ScorpKing> smartmontools is to prevent data loss. it warns you in advance
<rdvon_> oh.
<flaccid0ss> ok. fsck checks the file system for errors. badblocks checks the physical sectors for bad blocks. smartmon tools checks it for physical damage, number of spins left etc.
<flaccid0ss> it warns you in advance if you run smartd
<flaccid0ss> but smart won't mark badblocks are bad so they are not used again, thats where a surface scan with badblocks is required
<rdvon_> flaccid0ss: badblocks gives me a bunch of options when I run.. what flag do i run it with?
<ScorpKing> dd_rescue is to copy a bad drive to a new one.
<rdvon_> Ah.
<flaccid0ss> rdvon_: -svw
<flaccid0ss> make sure disks is not mounted when doing these
<rdvon_> should've told me tha before ;)
<ScorpKing> i don't see dd_rescue in the repos so you'll have to download and compile it. thats the not so easy part. from a live cd that is :D
<rdvon_> er... how do i check if my hard drive is moutned?
<rdvon_> :)
<rdvon_> *new kde user :>
<ScorpKing> mount
<flaccid0ss> rdvon_: you should read the man pages
<ScorpKing> they help. in the long run... lol
<fati> does anyone happen to know if there's a clean way to downgrade my kernel to a previous feisty version?
* rdvon_ doesnt ever read user manuals :)
<rdvon_> ok. /dev/hda doesnt show up in the mount list :)
<rdvon_> how do i read the manual for mounting hard drives?
<ScorpKing> man mount
<rdvon_> xD
<ScorpKing> good luck :D
<rdvon_> couldn't resist :)
<flaccid0ss> no wonder you have to spoon fed, you don't read anything..
<rdvon_> :O
<rdvon_> I read a crap load.
<ScorpKing> as they say, spoons are there for a reason. lol
<rdvon_> just not manuals.
<flaccid0ss> well starting reading them. don't know a switch for a command, look in the man page. one day you might be able to read a man page, action the command without help!
* rdvon_ falls asleep when reading manuals... wishes their were pretty pictures too stare at :D
<ScorpKing> lol
<rdvon_> especially reading them in the terminal :\
<rdvon_> meh
<flaccid0ss> ah so the problem is laziness then :)
<rdvon_> :)
<NickPresta> rdvon_, you also want to remember "apropos". In order to use the man pages, you have to know what page to turn to ;)
<rdvon_> xD I figured out why bad blocks wasnt scanning, I forgot to put /dev/hda
<fati> oh hai, can i haz a halp?
<rdvon_> yes
<nosrednaekim> fati: yeah
<rdvon_> you can haz a lot of help :D
<ScorpKing> lol
<fati> wow, i can't believe i got serious responses for that :)
<rdvon_> we're helpful.
<nosrednaekim> "halpful"
<ScorpKing> even while we need help...
<rdvon_> your names fati.. I expected something was wrong :)
<ScorpKing> wong not wrong. lol
<rdvon_> vewy vewy wong.
<fati> i haz a kernel needs downgrading to the one feisty fursion that werked
<nosrednaekim> haha
<rdvon_> er... you haz a kernel needs downgrading?
<NickPresta> fati, have you opened up your package manager? You should see a couple kernel versions...
<fati> yez
<fati> yea, there's one meta package for linux-generic
<ScorpKing> lol
<fati> and then a few other packages that don't install properly and yell at me for not using the meta package
<ScorpKing> mmm... ouch
<Evolution2> hi guys. quick question. iam trying to install a window decoration called "crystal" but it gives me this "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Evolution2> roy@roy-laptop:~/crystal-1.0.5$ " when i type ./configure
<NickPresta> !dev
<ubotu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<ScorpKing> would placing another kernel in /boot/ and editing /boot/grub/menu.list to boot from it work?
<ScorpKing> Evolution2: you need libx-dev
<NickPresta> Evolution2, you need the -dev packages. Also, check out the binary: kwin-style-crystal
<Evolution2> ok
<ScorpKing> Evolution2: or something like that.
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: crytal is installed by default.. and is, in fact, the default window DECO!
<Evolution2> its this one
<rdvon_> how long does this hd scan take.
<Evolution2> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Crystal?content=13969
<ScorpKing> long
<rdvon_> :O
<ScorpKing> how big is ur drive?
<rdvon_> 80 gigs
<ScorpKing> i'd guess about 2/3 hours min...
<ScorpKing> haha
<rdvon_> :)
<rdvon_> can i use remote desktop over the internet?
<NickPresta> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nosrednaekim> rdvon_: if you set up prot forwarding properly, yes
<Dudeicles> well I tried to copy a file to my /usr/... and it said I did not have rights
<nosrednaekim> HELP!!!! MY Kubuntu crashed! I want to do all those special effects things! PLEASE HELP!
<Dudeicles> then I logged in as root and it copied over no problem. lol
<Dudeicles> told you guys i'd be back
<nosrednaekim> and you were... you are.
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: stick your head up.. no wait go to #ubuntu-effects
<ScorpKing> haha
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: please dont
<intelikey> you is
<ScorpKing> i is
<ScorpKing> he are
<Dudeicles> ScorpKing: I tried to copy a file to my /usr/... and it said I did not have rights. LOL
<intelikey> him are
<Dudeicles> they was
<intelikey> they be
<stdin> !sudo | Dudeicles
<Tm_T> stop that
<ubotu> Dudeicles: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BluesKaj> beryl is for the visually deprived :)
<ScorpKing> stdin: he is using ntfs-3g partitions and want to write as a normal user
<intelikey> Tm_T problem ?
<nosrednaekim> beryl is for the technically enlightened
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: still... :(
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: no it's for those who like flashy grills and spinning wheels
<flaccid0ss> ntfs-3g defaults is write by user
<stdin> ScorpKing: I'd hope /usr isn't on an ntfs partition
<Tm_T> intelikey: foofoo talking, I don't like to see it here now
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: wheels are useless if they don't spin..
<ScorpKing> stdin: true... lol
* nosrednaekim dick and hides
<nosrednaekim> *ducks
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: /media/hd* or /usr?
<rdvon_> Daskreech: compiz fusion is for sophisticated human beings :)
<Dudeicles> on /usr
<DaSkreech> !language | nosrednaekim Heehee
<ubotu> nosrednaekim Heehee: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BluesKaj> eye candy is for fluff worshipers
<nosrednaekim> haha
<Dudeicles> using file explorer though
<Dudeicles> that shouldn't make a difference should it?
<DaSkreech> kwin_composite for the KDE!
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: ur not suppose to write there.
<Tm_T> nickbuntu: why this nickspam?
<Dudeicles> well to add skins to my XMMS that's where I have to put them.
<Kr4t05> I'm trying to get Xubuntu running on a Dell Latitude LS laptop, and the eth0 device doesn't work.
<rdvon_> BluesKaj: Who don't wanta their eyes to fall out of their sockets. :P
<Kr4t05> :/
<nosrednaekim> Kr4t05: #xubuntu
<Dudeicles> to /USR/SHARE/XMMS/SKINS
<Dudeicles> LOL
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: the only place u are allowed to change or add files is in /home/dudeicles/.
<BluesKaj> gee lookit the spinning cubes with writing om them...ever cool :)
<Kr4t05> nosrednaekim: They;re all idle. Besides, this isn't a DE-specific issue.
<FirmWare> spam ?
<nosrednaekim> Kr4t05: ok..
<intelikey> Tm_T yeah it is rather busy right now.    or    it be  ;/
<Dudeicles> so i'm required to use sudo to write to this place.
<stdin> FirmWare: pick a nickname and go with it
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: most apps have dir inside ur homedir for that
<intelikey> Dudeicles i don't know if anyone explained it or not but most things in linux are case sensitive
<Tm_T> FirmWare: you keep changing your nick, it causes spam to all channels you are in
<FirmWare> sorry
<Dudeicles> lol i've heard that.
<nosrednaekim> Kr4t05: what does ifconfig show?
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: browse ur homedir and under view select show hidden files
<wabbit> this might be a dumb question but what do i run to get a proxy server with user auth running?
<intelikey> Dudeicles so /USR/SHARE/XMMS/SKINS will not exits...
<Kr4t05> nosrednaekim: Beh... Can't really pastebin... One sec...
<Dudeicles> oh right.
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: the dir will be .xmms or something
<intelikey> exist even.
<nosrednaekim> Kr4t05: just tell me if it shows an eth0
<Kr4t05> nosrednaekim: Yes, it does.
<Dudeicles> how would I get to that in konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> Kr4t05: try running "sudo dhclient eth0"
<nosrednaekim> check and make sure the wire is plugged in
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Kr4t05> Oh...
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: under view
<Kr4t05> I had it plugged in, but I only have one ethernet cable...
<Kr4t05> One sec.
<intelikey> Dudeicles in konq you can enter path just like you would enter url's    file:///some/place/on/my/system
<Kr4t05> nosrednaekim: BRB
<Dudeicles> ok then, what is .xmms?
<intelikey> probably a dir in your home
<Dudeicles> ok will look
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: the directory where you can put all ur custom xmms settings and skins
<nosrednaekim> Kr4t05: k
<DaSkreech> Dudeicles: If it has a . it's hidden
<Dudeicles> oh ok.
<BluesKaj> xmms = winamp in linux' clothing
<intelikey> Dudeicles wont see it if 'show hiden files' is not checked in the [view]  menu
<DaSkreech> If you are looking in the GUI turn on hidden files if you aer looking on the terminal use -a
<Dudeicles> well then that makes much more sense
<intelikey> DaSkreech has a .   no.  starts with .
<scienceboy> hi. does anyone know where i can get the driver to work the wireless card 'netgear wireless PC card 32 bit cardbus MA521'?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: My apologies
<Dudeicles> I will be sure brb
<Dudeicles> whoops
<Dudeicles> just brb
<intelikey> !wifi | scienceboy if this link doesn't help then not i ...
<ubotu> scienceboy if this link doesn't help then not i ...: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> Tm_T all quiet now.   is foofoo talk ok ?
<intelikey> :)
<Tm_T> intelikey: you cant use -ot ?
<scienceboy> intelikey: thank you! am going to check out now
<intelikey> Tm_T no fun bothering the ops in there....
<Tm_T> intelikey: you mean me?
<intelikey> errr   ahhh   well....
* intelikey hides now
<Tm_T> haha
<SuprUsr> nosrednaekim: I tried what you told me and then tried to ping my router.
<SuprUsr> No dice.
<devilz> hi can someone tell me how to reconfigure X
<Jucato> intelikey: meet operator Tm_T :)
<devilz> when i log to my desktop my screen is blinking
<SuprUsr> devilz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<quodlibetor> hi all, i was wondering if anybody knew where i could download a vlc .deb package for feisty ppc/ps3? My ps3 isn't connected to the internet so i can't do the normal thing.
<nosrednaekim> SuprUsr: hmmm.
<intelikey> Jucato i knew that long time now...  :)
<stdin> scienceboy: take a look at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=76385
<nosrednaekim> SuprUsr: i'm not too good with ethernet issues... sorry
<Kr4t05> Right. It's okay.
<Kr4t05> Thanks.
<Tm_T> intelikey: you didnt know I was op in -ot too? weird, so you havent been there much then :/
<Britni> Hi all, I am very new to Kubuntu, I have a question..
<nosrednaekim> Britni: go ahead..
<Jucato> welcome! ask away
<Britni> I just installed Kubuntu, and I am not getting any sound.
<intelikey> Tm_T yes i knew you were op in *buntu* and no i have been in -ot about three times for a total of one rand and two peek-a-boo's
<Britni> the player is playing, but no sound, speakers powered on, connected.
<Minataku> At least you're not getting a fatal kernel oops like I am
<Minataku> lol
<nosrednaekim> Britni: did you raise the volumes on ALL the channels in the mixer?
<DaSkreech> Britni: check to make sure the volume is up
<Britni> Let me do that now, brb
<DaSkreech> Britni: middle click on the speaker
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: gentoo...
<intelikey> s/rand/rant/
<Britni> Power all the way up, yes.
<Tm_T> intelikey: so you know I'm scary hairy monster from mars
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Yeah, new kernel
<quodlibetor> anybody?
<intelikey> </blinks>
<holycow> does anyone remember how to enable kdm themes on gutsy? i think i haveto delete an rcd file
<Minataku> Not working out too well, it seems
<Jucato> !offtopic | Tm_T
<ubotu> Tm_T: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* Jucato runs away
<Minataku> I'm not going to bother debugging it for now
<holycow> this time around its not giving me the readme to look up what needs to be changed
* intelikey wonders what he's getting setup for now...
<Minataku> I'll wait until 2.6.23 is stable
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> Since this is an RC5
<holycow> oh and kbfx rules
<holycow> kudos to whomever decided to drop that into this release
<Minataku> Oh well, I pray now that dropping back to a known working kernel will stop the panics
<Tm_T> holycow: I use Kicker with Kickoff :/
<Minataku> This kernel had a 176 day uptime, it should stay strong
<holycow> whats that?
<Tm_T> !kickoff | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<holycow> oh i thought it was kbfx?
<DaSkreech> !sound | Britni
<ubotu> Britni: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rdvon_> this is taking way too long >:O
<NickPresta> @Tm_T: we're kick buddies ;)
<Tm_T> NickPresta: ?
<NickPresta> kicker and kickoff. Quite an awesome combination, no?
<Tm_T> meh
<NickPresta> not a fan?
<Tm_T> NickPresta: hmm, not a fan, been poking sources enough to say its ok but could be much better
<Minataku> Sorry, BTW, talking out loud to nobody in particular in an effort to keep my sanity
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: do it over at #gentoo.... they are more sypathetic
<intelikey> foofoo talkin' y'all
<nosrednaekim> !offtopic | all
<ubotu> all: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Britni> ok just checked connections, they are there , wil now check ARTS, brb
<intelikey> speeking of arts   is it possable to pre-amp the output of a sound card?    best volume i can get out of this ac'97  is about headphone quality...
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: amarok does it somehow..
<intelikey> quiet headphone that is.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim ?
<nosrednaekim> what?
<Britni> Sound is Enabled, I do have a CD with the Linux drivers on it. should I try and install them?
<nosrednaekim> Britni: whats rhe card/ chipset ?
<nosrednaekim> *the
<BluesKaj> intelikey, the output of the soundard should be in the 100millivolt range , enuff to drive an outboard amp
<intelikey> yeah should be     oprative word being "should"
<BluesKaj> old card
<BluesKaj> ?
<intelikey> onboard
<Britni> Now sure of chip, where can I find that info?
<Tm_T> NickPresta: come by in #kubuntu-offtopic and I will explain about my kickoff ;)
<Britni> brb, let me grab the CD.
<intelikey> BluesKaj all my sound cards are isa   there is no isa slot on this board    cheep peace of junk.
<DaSkreech> anyone seen raptor in the wild?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, bummer  :(
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: raptor?
<NickPresta> DaSkreech, I'm strict anti-raptor.
<DaSkreech> serious?
<DaSkreech> why?
<intelikey> BluesKaj as if that werent bad enough it only has two pci slots.   i may have to pipe sound out the serial port...
<Jucato> K Menu alternatives discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic please
* mode/#kubuntu [-oo Jucato Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<DaSkreech> Jucato: It may be our only menu in two releases :)
<hydrogen> mm
<BluesKaj> ahh, that could be a prob intelikey , the impedance matching could be way off on the output connection, hence the loss in output level
<hydrogen> but it isn't now
<hydrogen> so its -offtopic!
<holycow> is there a kickoff package for gutsy?
<Britni> I think I found the chip: cm8338
<ScorpKing> i'm gone... cheers ppl. :)
<Jucato> none
<stdin> holycow: not in the normal repos, no (I don't think there is a package for any version in the repos)
<holycow> is there are private repo available? just curious to try it out
<Jucato> holycow: http://kde-apps.org or http://kde-look.org has a Kubuntu package lying around I think
<holycow> danke
<stdin> like http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=55864
<BluesKaj> well folks ...starting to nod off .. sacktime, night all
<nosrednaekim> Britni: do a "lspci | grep sound" for me.
<intelikey> [17192928.408000]  Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<intelikey> ooops  sorry
<DaSkreech> Since we are on a sound kick how do I make my speakers be the main sound control?
<dudeicles> intelikey: still have no permision to write my ntfs drives. LOL
<Kr4t05> Guh...
<Britni> Do I do that in terminal
<dudeicles> i'm just about to the point of accepting it won't happen. LOL
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: right click on the mixer and say "set default channel"
<nosrednaekim> Britni: yep
<Britni> ok
<intelikey> dudeicles did you ever try the fstab i posted ?
<dudeicles> oh no
<dudeicles> I didn't see it.
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: ah apparently thats not what I meant :)
<DaSkreech>  how do I bind my multimedia keys to speaker instead of headphones
<nosrednaekim> Britni: paste the result here.
* DaSkreech hits nosrednaekim
<DaSkreech> what aout !paste
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: its one little line.... and what DID you want?
<intelikey> /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 ntfs-3g rw,users,user,fmask=133,dmask=022,noauto 0 0
<intelikey> /dev/hdc1 on /media/hdc1 ntfs-3g rw,users,user,fmask=133,dmask=022,noauto 0 0
<intelikey> dudeicles ^^^
<dudeicles> k i'll change those only
<dudeicles> then sudo mount -a?
<Britni>  I am trying to do that command, can you bring me up in a seperate window?
<intelikey> sudo umount -a ;sudo mount -a
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> scratch that
* stdin scratches that
<nosrednaekim> Britni: sent you a PM
<intelikey> sudo umount /media/* ;mount /media/hdb1
<nosrednaekim> Britni: umm if you didn't get my pm... you need to register. but anyway... just state your problem here.
<intelikey> and test /media/hdb1 with normal testing procedures.   if ok   then mount /media/hdc1      and test it.   else report
<intelikey> note     do not use sudo on the mount command.
<DaSkreech> !register | Britni
<ubotu> Britni: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<dudeicles> paste it just like that? sudo umount /media/* ;mount /media/hdb1
<intelikey> yep
<dudeicles> line 12 and line 13 are bad.
<dudeicles> no final newline at the end
<intelikey> pastebin your fstab file    i'll have a look
<hydrogen> uhh
<hydrogen> unregistered users can recieve pm's
<dudeicles> k
<hydrogen> they just can't send them
<Britni> I am trying to register,, having trouble findind the location. or how to start./
<intelikey> hydrogen that's right
<dudeicles> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36263/
<nosrednaekim> Britni: don't worry about it.... what did that command give you?
<intelikey> dudeicles heh  remove the word   ON    the second word both lines
<intelikey>    sorry...
<intelikey> dudeicles i'll try to pay closer attention     that was my bad.
<dudeicles> no problem
<dudeicles> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<dudeicles> what does that mean?
<intelikey> means there isnt a blank line at the bottom
<stdin> means you need to put a new line at the end of the file
<dudeicles> lol ok
<stdin> error messages aren't that cryptic :)
<dudeicles> ok so now it should be ok?
<intelikey> and that particular message is only a warning.  not an error
<intelikey> should
<intelikey> test it
<dudeicles> touch ?
<intelikey> how ever you want to test it...  copy and paste a file into the dir if you like...
<dudeicles> touch /media/hdb1/
<intelikey> not that   that needs a file on the end
<intelikey> touch /media/hdb1/something
<dudeicles> didn't mount
<dudeicles> or it's empty
<dudeicles> lol
<intelikey> mount /media/hdb1
<intelikey> test it again.
<dudeicles> still nothing
<intelikey> pastebin the output of      mount
<intelikey> lets see if it's mounted some place else
<dudeicles> don't see it
<dudeicles> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36264/
<Britni> I tried that command in Terminal, and it acts like I did not type it correctly.
<Britni> lspci | grep sound <-=  is what I typed, is this correct.
<intelikey> dudeicles ok.    and;   mount /media/hdb1      gives error ???
<dudeicles> no errors
<nosrednaekim> Britni: ah..ok. then just run "lspci" and pastebin the ourput.
<Britni> ok
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin | Britni
<ubotu> Britni: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<|deacon|> may I ask for some help with getting a custom background in Konsole?
<yintelike> is anything using /media/* dudeicles a filemanager or terminal ?
<yintelike> brb
<|deacon|> bah...
<|deacon|> may I ask for some help with getting a custom background in Konsole?
<Britni> ok paste has been done.
<nosrednaekim> Britni: many appologies, but I have to go.
<nosrednaekim> Britni: you have to provide a link to it.
<Britni> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36265/
<intelikey> back
<dudeicles> wb
<intelikey> dudeicles is anything using the mountpoint ?    file manager   terminal ???
<dudeicles> don't think so
<Perseid> I just upgraded to Feisty and I notice now that it's mounting my NTFS partitions as RW. Is this safe? Is there anything I need to do?
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | Perseid
<ubotu> Perseid: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<|deacon|> does anyone here know how I can get konsole to display a custom background?  I've given it the setting to use a file I chose, but it doesn't display..
<stdin> Perseid: ^ that was probably just install and used by default now, it's safe for most things, especially if you don#t actually write to it
<intelikey> dudeicles    mount /dev/hdb1 && echo mounted || echo failed
<dudeicles> failed
<Perseid> So this 3G works isn't experimental and isn't going to eat my data? :)
<intelikey> dudeicles       ls -l /bin/mount
<intelikey> Perseid i didn't say that.
<stdin> Perseid: it's not experimental any more, it's considered stable, but it always has the (small) chance of messing it up. but it shouldn't and won't with normal use
<|deacon|> !konsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dudeicles> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 97092 2007-03-12 09:46 /bin/mount
<intelikey> ok that is  suid   so that's not the problem
<adenicio> stdin: i just bought my graph card how do i know if the drivers for it are install?it's a ati card and in monitor display > hardware it says its a vesa graphic card and driver : vesa
<dudeicles> should I try sudo mount /media/hdb1?
<intelikey> dudeicles ok that should not be happening.   lets change the fstab one more time.
<stdin> adenicio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dudeicles> or are we trying to make a point.
<dudeicles> ok will do.
<intelikey> /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs-3g uid=1000,fmask=133,dmask=022 0 0
<intelikey> /dev/hdc1 /media/hdc1 ntfs-3g uid=1000,fmask=133,dmask=022 0 0
<intelikey> then issue     sudo mount -a            and test as normal...
<adenicio> stdin: tanks and where u on vacation or something i haven seen u much around
<intelikey> i'll have to make an ntfs something er other and play with ntfs-3g  to see what is happening there..
<adenicio> stdin: or u does only be there the beginin of the month
<stdin> adenicio: I took a "break" for about a week, I only checked emails
* stdin is only human (despite what others think) ;)
* intelikey doesn't believe it
<dudeicles> won't let me drop anything in there using Konqueror
<adenicio> stdin: oh email?do people email you the problems?
<intelikey> dudeicles ok you are not going to     media://   in konqueror are you ?
<stdin> well, yeah, I'm on the kubuntu-users list
<dudeicles> yeah
<intelikey> dudeicles that's why
<dudeicles> media/hdb1
<dudeicles> LOL so i'm an ignorant punk ain't I?
<intelikey> dudeicles go to file:///media/hdb1     in konq
<intelikey> test that.     i'm not sure you were actually accessing the kio slave  but if so   that's enough reason to make it not write there.
<adenicio> !oh my | dudeicles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh my - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dudeicles> takes me to the same place.
<adenicio> !ohmy | dudeicles
<ubotu> dudeicles: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<intelikey> dudeicles maybe.   test it
<stdin> adenicio: why the !ohmy ?
<dudeicles> nothing
<intelikey> adenicio is ignorant a bad word ?
<dudeicles> lol
<dudeicles> :P
<adenicio> lol
<|deacon|> ok anyone up for helping my dumb self with a konsole question?
<intelikey> dudeicles nothing as in   fails your test ?
<dudeicles> right
<adenicio> no but the word pu** came out a little strong
<intelikey> dudeicles or nothing as in not mounted... ?
<dudeicles> tried to copy a .txt file and it says the same.
<intelikey> k
<stdin> adenicio: punk is not a "bad word" :)
<Combatjuan> What program/protocol is generally used to transfer files between to linux boxes (assume neither is an ftp/http server).  scp?  Is there a samba like protocol that isn't samba?
<intelikey> dudeicles show me the output of     mount | grep hdb
<dudeicles> k
<|deacon|> ?
<scienceboy> does anyone know where i can get rtl8180_24x.o from the realtek website?
<dudeicles> /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<Combatjuan> |deacon|: What is your question?
<intelikey> dudeicles you can post it here   should be one line
<dudeicles> intelikey: will do
<dudeicles> :)
<|deacon|> trying to get a custom schema going but Konsole won't display the jpg I've chosen
<Combatjuan> |deacon|: "Don't ask to ask, just ask."
<|deacon|> just trying to be polite Combatjuan  ;)
<intelikey> and you should not have to edit it first.....
<stdin> Combatjuan: there are many, if you want to use ssh (scp) then you can use sftp:/ in konqueror (like sftp://user@host/home/user )
<intelikey> just prepend a space so the irc client doesn't balk.
<dudeicles>  /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<dudeicles> righto
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> there has to be an /etc/ntfs*   configuration file...   cause it's ignoring the mount options...       dudeicles i'
<|deacon|> anybody have an idea as to why Konsole wouldn't want to use the file I've chosen for the background in a custom schema?
<adenicio> dudeicles: wat are u doing?trying to get read rite on your ntfs hdd's?
<intelikey> i'll have to excues my self from that until i learn more about what ntfs-3g is doing.
<dudeicles> yeah adenicio
<dudeicles> no problem intelikey
<adenicio> dudeicles: are u on kubuntu 7.04?
<dudeicles> intelikey: is the plain ntfs ok to try?
<dudeicles> yes
<scienceboy> does anyone know where i can get rtl8180_24x.o from the realtek website?
<dudeicles> adenicio: yes
<Combatjuan> stdin: I don't think that my kubuntu came with an sftp daemon installed either.  sftp:// isn't working in konqueror.  Assume a vanilla Ubuntu install.
<intelikey> dudeicles yes just drop the -3g in the fstab  should work     but.   i can't promice that it wont end up corrupting your ntfs if you do a lot of writing.
<adenicio> dudeicles: is your hdd inside your pc,or external? if inside is it mounted allready?
<Combatjuan> |deacon|: I just tried it with kde_gears.jpg and it seemed to work fine for me.  Although not only did I have to create the schema, I also had to set my current console to use that shema.
<dudeicles> inside
<dudeicles> adenicio: it mounts auto from fstab
<stdin> Combatjuan: you have to install ssh to use it, there is a samba client installed by default, but not a server
<stdin> Combatjuan: there are no services installed by default, so you'll need to pick one
<Combatjuan> stdin: Thanks.  That's exactly what I was wondering.
<adenicio> dudeicles: ok.have u install ntfs-config from adept manerger?
<intelikey> dudeicles you should pastbin your fstab file   and point adenicio at the link
<dudeicles> don't think so
<dudeicles> intelikey:  I will now
<stdin> !away > rdvon_afk
<scienceboy> does anyone know where i can get rtl8180_24x.o from the realtek website? i need it to install a wireless card on kubuntu
<|deacon|> Combatjuan, I can make changes to a custom schema as far as the colors go, but it doesn't seem to pick up the background image.  Were you able o use a jpg?
<dudeicles> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36266/
<intelikey> adenicio   ^
<eljefe> does anyone know how to enable a taskbar / panel for only 1 desktop, rather than having all panels on all desktops (or none on none)?
<dudeicles> sorry
<dudeicles> i keep forgetting to put the nick in front
<Combatjuan> eljefe: The panel itself or the items in the taskbar (like konsole, firefox, etc...)?
<Jucato> eljefe: do you mean that you don't want the list of running apps in the taskbar to show all running windows on all desktops? or you want the whole panel to only be on one desktop?
<eljefe> i want various panels on different desktops, but only the pager to be common across all of them...
<dudeicles> adenicio: any ideas?
<kat> haha don't mean to hijack the q&a, but I totally lost my running apps in my taskbar a while ago...
<stdin> scienceboy: http://tinyurl.com/ygw9ka ?
<Combatjuan> eljefe: I don't think there is any easy way to make the panel itself only exist on one desktop (this would probably require changes to the source code).  If you want only programs from that desktop, right click on the panel, configure panel, Taskbar on the left, uncheck "Show windows from all desktops"
<adenicio> dudeicles: did u name your hdd's hdc1 etc?
<dudeicles> yes
<Jucato> kat: right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> Taskbar
<dudeicles> they mount ok
<dudeicles> just not writeable
<kat> I said "screw it" and just used alt/tab instead, but ah ok thanks
<dudeicles> unless i'm root
<soulrider> !installing
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<adenicio> dudeicles: so now all u want is to read and rite acces?
<|deacon|> unfortunatly I'm unable to make Konsole use a background image...does anyone else have any ideas?
<scienceboy> stdin: thank you!
<dudeicles> adenicio: rite
<dudeicles> got read
<soulrider> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<eljefe> Combatjuan: yeah thats all i could figure out also.  thanks!
<Combatjuan> |deacon|: Is it a specific image that doesn't work?  What steps have you tried?
<|deacon|> I've tried numerous files..basically made a new schema with custom colors and a background image, than told the session to use that schema when I exited the settings
<scienceboy> does anyone know why the global shortcut for 'play/pause' in amarok does not work for me?
<|deacon|> it will use my color setting but not a file...does it have to be a .png or can it be a jpg?
<scienceboy> i have it set to alt+p
<Combatjuan> |deacon|: Yes, mine was a jpeg.  It was specifically: /usr/share/wallpapers/default_gears.jpg
<adenicio> dudeicles:run  kdesu ntfs-config then enable write
<dudeicles> k
<|deacon|> let me try that one to see if it works
<JakeM> Can someone help me troubleshoot some Amarok issues?
<Jucato> scienceboy: it might be conflicting with the current active application's Alt+P? (the default is Ctrl+Alt+P btw)
<dudeicles> no ntfs-config
<dudeicles> adenicio: how would I install it?
<adenicio> dudeicles: adept maneger
<JakeM> I've gone through and installed the restricted packages, but I still can't get Amarok to play mp3, FLAC or avi files.
<scienceboy> jucato: even if i use it at the desktop, it doesn't work. and it does work with ctrl+alt+p, its jsut that i want to do it with only two keys
<|deacon|> I saw the picture flash up for a split second when I opened the settings
<adenicio> dudeicles: or sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Combatjuan> |deacon|: Hmmm... Are you running compiz/fusion/beryl etc?
<|deacon|> no, basic load od kubuntu
<Jucato> scienceboy: might I suggest Win+C? So that it's just between Win+X (Play) and Win+V (stop)? :)
<Jucato> (also easier to reach...)
<Combatjuan> |deacon|: I'm running low on ideas.  Is it possible that you have transparency set really high or really low and some special color?
<scienceboy> jucato: the laptop i'm on (and tryuing to configure) has a broken win key, so i can't use that
<Jucato> oh..hm..
<adenicio> stdin: i have no navigation bar its there but the files are white like they are corupt
<dudeicles> that worked
<|deacon|> I have transparency turned off in the Konsole settings
<adenicio> stdin: i try installin back kde desktop but it didnt work
<Jucato> scienceboy: sorry, no idea now :(
<scienceboy> jucato: thanks anywayus
<dudeicles> intelikey: What were you saying about writing to the ntfs drive too much?
<|deacon|> I can see the image flash up for a second if I move in and out of full-screen mode...it's almost like the black background is overlayed on the image
<stdin> adenicio: navigation bar?
<adenicio> stdin: sorry navigation pannel
<stdin> adenicio: what one?
<dudeicles> now again what's the best dvd writing software?
<intelikey> dudeicles the ntfs driver has been known to cause fs corruption with continued use   thus it is reccommneded that you mount ntfs as ro when using the standard ntfs driver.
<Combatjuan> stdin: On the computer I'm trying to connect, I have installed openssh-server and vsftpd.  When I try and connect with my "client" ubuntu box, I get the error "Error encountered while talking to ssh."  (I have ssh installed on the client).  What packages do I need for sftp:// to work in konqie?
<stdin> dudeicles: there is no "best", but K3B rules :p
<scienceboy> what would be the fastet web browser for kubuntu?
<adenicio> stdin: like when u open a folder to the left is the one im talkin about.it has root folder etc and where u are located
<|deacon|> Combatjuan,  heh the weird thing is if I make a selection in the konsole screen with my mouse, the background is revealed there
<dudeicles> will try that one
<scienceboy> asides from lynx
<stdin> Combatjuan: just ssh, not vsftpd
<intelikey> dudeicles you might be able to use it many days without issue,  but i can't simply reccomend it and hope for the best.
<Combatjuan> stdin: The ssh package provides both a daemon and the client software?
<stdin> adenicio: try pressing F8
<dudeicles> ok
<Combatjuan> stdin: Both have ssh installed.
<stdin> Combatjuan: the ssh package installs both openssh-server and client
<intelikey> what's the "BEST" ftpd ???    :)
<stdin> Combatjuan: try connecting in konsole, just to see if it works
<adenicio> stdin: lol dont u mean F9?i didnt say its hidden its there but im not seing the blue files just white files that look corupt
<rdvon_> why is this disk checker taking so long???
<adenicio> stdin: is there a way to show u my pic i took of it on a website
<adenicio> ?
<rdvon_> I've been running badblocks for like 2 hours.
<intelikey> rdvon which disk checker ?
<intelikey> oh badblocks
<stdin> adenicio: take a screen print and post it to http://tinyimg.us/index.php
<rdvon_> It seems like it's looped a couple times
<intelikey> cause it write and reads every block of the disk several times
<rdvon_> oh..
<intelikey> yes it loops   it makes three passes by default
<rdvon_> and it fixes the bad blocks right? :)
<intelikey> marks them yes
<rdvon_> it... doesnt... fix them?
<intelikey> they can't be fixed
<stdin> they can't be fixed, they are bad
<Combatjuan> stdin: Ah.  It works if I use the ip address but not the host name.  Do I need to have some kind of LAN DNS for my computers to know one another by name?
<rdvon_> but there are workarounds, right?
<rdvon_> :)
<intelikey> phisically bad blocks are not repairable via software
<adenicio> stdin: http://tinyimg.us/basic.php
<rdvon_> yes, I know.
<intelikey> yes they are marked as bad  and skipped/not included in the fs
<scienceboy> is there a way to make it so that if i (special key) click something it will open one way,a nd if i jsut click it it will open another?
<rdvon_> I meant it does something to "Fix" them.
<adenicio> stdin: u will have to zoom to see
<rdvon_> ok.
<rdvon_> :)
<stdin> Combatjuan: you *can*, but it's easier to add them to the local version of that, go to System Settings -> Network Settings -> Domain Name System (in administer mode)
<adenicio> duckdown__: u got true?
<rdvon_> I think it is almost finishing the third loop..
<stdin> adenicio: I need the full url
<Combatjuan> stdin: Thanks.
<adenicio> stdin: http://tinyimg.us/i/jdv1188877872z.png
<stdin> adenicio: then for some reason the icons are missing, the tabs should still work tho
<adenicio> stdin: i tink it got install bad.i dont even see gimp.and the media is not where it sopose to be
<intelikey> rdvon there is an old hackers trick   cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda   which writes the null char to ever speck of the disk   then running a partitioning tool and using the -c option when formatting   that will make the block testing (which the -c calls for) faster 'only one pass, and it does mark them'     but it can  on occation miss a block that is actually bad.
<|deacon|> Combatjuan, I got it.  There was a transparency issue.  The background color was black, and was overriding my image file that I had chosen
<Combatjuan> |deacon|: Ah.  It had to be something silly.
<scienceboy> is there a way to make it so that if i (special key) click something it will open one way,a nd if i jsut click it it will open another?
<|deacon|> bah... ;)  thanks for the help
<stdin> adenicio: try reinstalling the core packages "sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard kubuntu-desktop"
<intelikey> stdin  that wont reinstall anything but the meta packages will it ?
<adenicio> stdin: i try for the kubuntu desktop it didnt work
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, but it will install anything they depend/recommend on incase they went missing
<stdin> adenicio: did you use aptitude ?
<adenicio> stdin: im going to reinstall linux because i even got prolems instaling packs
<adenicio> stdin: no
<stdin> adenicio: try what I said before you do a reinstall
<Biovore> when C++ code starts looking like hebrew.. Its time for bed... night...
<Combatjuan> scienceboy: I don't think there is a way to do that.
<intelikey> Biovore
<scienceboy> combatjuan: really? dang ...
<intelikey> i think konq does that by default
<intelikey> alt click something and see
<intelikey> !info ntfs-3g dapper
<ubotu> Package ntfs-3g does not exist in dapper
<intelikey> !info fuse dapper
<ubotu> Package fuse does not exist in dapper
<intelikey> figures
<stdin> intelikey: planning on upgrading to hardy when it's out?
<adenicio> stdin: http://pastebin.com/m151057e9 i got an error to the end when i did "sudo aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop"
<intelikey> stdin prolly not.  why would i ?
<stdin> intelikey: it's the next LTS
<intelikey> but i haven't warn out this LTS yet
<Mr_Sonoma> lol you got 6 more months or so intelikey
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, but you'll get some shiny new packages :p
<intelikey> it's just over a year old  and good for 5
<intelikey> i'll use it for 5   unless i find a linux i like
<intelikey> :)
<lunar-raven> !wine
* intelikey waits to see how many catch that one...
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<adenicio> intelikey: wat is mandriva?
<wers> why is that, when I opened a cd full of pictures on dolphin, the icons of most pictures have padlocks and I cannot view them on gwenview?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, heh, you could always go with BSD
<intelikey> adenicio used to be a pretty good distro  then they changed the name
<stdin> adenicio: try: sudo mkdir -p /var/run/havp/ ; sudo touch /var/run/havp/havp-DZV09j ; sudo -R chown havp /var/run/havp
<intelikey> hitmanWilly don't tempt me...
<adenicio> intelikey: change it to what?
<intelikey> adenicio mandriva.    it was mandrake linux
<andrew_> anyone know where I can get some cool games for Linux?
<hitmanWilly> lol
<stdin> !games | andrew_
<ubotu> andrew_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<adenicio> intelikey: is that a nother linux like kubuntu,ubuntu,xubuntu,and fedora?
<stdin> another distribution yeah
<hitmanWilly> adenicio, no, its another unix based system
<hitmanWilly> oh, nm
<intelikey> no it's more like    redhat/fedora     mandrake/mandriva
<stdin> don't confuse him with bsd :p
<hitmanWilly> rpm based ubuntu :P
<adenicio> ??????
<intelikey> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<hitmanWilly> adenicio, just ignore that last bit, heh
<adenicio> lol
<kkathman> thats an incorrect factoid - RPM is RPM package management - they changed the name quite a while back
<hitmanWilly> another recursive acronym
<stdin> kkathman: request it to be changed then
<intelikey> kkathman maybe it's an old factoid...
<kkathman> could be :)
<adenicio> how many dif linux are out there? i only know ubuntu family and fedora
<intelikey> adenicio about a thousand
<intelikey> visit http://distrowatch.org
<intelikey> i think that's the url...  for the major "flavour of the month"
<kkathman> wow its 1000 now??
<andrew_> I'm usin' kubuntu, will ubuntu games work properly on it?
<adenicio> intelikey: lol ok but how many are there that are to the top famouse?
<kkathman> whew :)
<intelikey> adenicio only room for one at the top...
<Combatjuan> andrew_: Yes.  All "flavors" of Linux can run programs from all other "flavors".
<stdin> andrew_: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same except for the UI
<andrew_> cool... thanks guys......
<intelikey> kkathman that was a rough estimate,  i don't know the "exact" count and i doubt anyone does.
<Perseid> How do I tell KDE what program to open a partocular file in?
<kkathman> lol true
<adenicio> intelikey: ok give ma at least 5 to the top list
<intelikey> adenicio debian gentoo slackware fedora suse ubuntu
<intelikey> that's six  but oh well
<stdin> Perseid: right click it, choose Open With, select the application and check the "remember association for this file type" box
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, well, that's most of the big ones
<intelikey> adenicio mandriva knoppix ...
<stdin> PCLinuxOS is doing quite well in the charts too
<intelikey> there's two more playes ^
<intelikey> PCLinuxOS
<intelikey> yes
<Perseid> stdin: I tried that. There is no 'remember' option.
<intelikey> that's nine.   probably all in the top ten
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, gentoo's not, neither is slack, at least according to distrowatch
<stdin> Perseid: it's on the bottom: http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/3666/image12tj6.png
<intelikey> hitmanWilly hmmm  flavour of the month changes to fast,  but the over all usage/support  they are there.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, yeah, plus those are seeder distros, as in there's a lot of distros based on them
<adenicio> stdin: what u give me" sudo mkdir -p /var/run/havp/ ; sudo touch /var/run/havp/havp-DZV09j ; sudo -R chown havp /var/run/havp didnt work
<intelikey> hitmanWilly exactly
<Perseid> stdin: It usually is, but in this case, .flv, there is only Run in Terminal and Don't Close...
<adenicio> stdin: im getting to many errors i cant even install a simple pack from adep or apt-get
<intelikey> three major seeders slackware debian fedora  not in any special order
<intelikey> gentoo would fall to fourth in that line-up   not that many source based distros
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, yeah, but there is sabayon
<intelikey> although it contributes to most distros..
<hydrogen> thats not a real distro though
<OptimusBabe> hi guys. i was wondering if you can help me. i'm having trouble playing vcds since i upgraded to feisty. everything was fine in edgy.. any ideas? appreciate any help. thanks
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, although the gentoo base on that one is pretty loose :)
<intelikey> true dat
<adenicio> intelikey: what is ark?
<hydrogen> a kde-centric distro
<Combatjuan> ark is a program for archiving, like "winzip"
<hydrogen> its a fairly cool distro
<stdin> Perseid: try in konqueror, settings > configure konqueror > File Associations (like http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/7733/image13lk0.png )
<intelikey> adenicio i'd say a B class distro   hasn't ever been number one and doesn't have much based on it.  although it has been widely used.
<adenicio> intelikey: same for  ubuntu family?
<intelikey> adenicio no *buntu is flavour of the month
<intelikey> folks like you and me made it #1
<adenicio> intelikey: they are diferent teams that make them right?but why fedora come with KDE desktop option?
<Perseid> stdin: That did it. I had to add x-flv because it wasn't there at all. Thanks. :)
<rdvon_> Has anyone tried using a wiimote under linux?
<OptimusBabe> guys?
<hitmanWilly> the main reason so many distros are slack based is that it's the closest thing to a vanilla linux set up out there right now
<intelikey> adenicio kde and gnome are only desktop environments  any linux distro can have either or both...
<adenicio> intelikey: flavor?lol will it at least reach to the top 5?
<adenicio> intelikey: ok
<hitmanWilly> adenicio, ubuntu is actually based on debian
<adenicio> hydrogen: i saw in a book debian was made by a french man and he is the leader in the linux race
<hitmanWilly> adenicio, although it has been moving further and further away from the regular debian setup
<adenicio> hitmanWilly:   i saw in a book debian was made by a french man and he is the leader in the linux race
<adenicio> hitmanWilly: is that true?
<hitmanWilly> adenicio, that's really a matter of opinion
<hydrogen> heh
<hydrogen> I think first
<hydrogen> one would need a linux race
<adenicio> ?
<hitmanWilly> the good thing about linux is that any improvements made in one distro can usually be implemented in another
<adenicio> hydrogen: sorry that msg wasnt for u
<adenicio> lol
<intelikey> ian and deborah the two from which the name "deb-ian" was contracted may have started the distro  but they neither own it nor write it...  so one might remember to look at the bigger picture on things like that.
<adenicio> like fedora it gopin up all types of stuff that it takes so long to install
<adenicio> :D
<intelikey> what race are you in  ???   :)
<hitmanWilly> pretty much all distros have their own advantages/disadvantages
<intelikey> y the human race, of course.
<hitmanWilly> for example, ubuntu is very user friendly, but you get a lot of bloat along with that
<adenicio> intelikey:  hitmanWilly anyway tanks for the info i just want to know how to save my website that i add in bookmark?im going to reinstall feity 7.04
<hitmanWilly> adenicio, it doesn't save it?
<intelikey> adenicio save your home dir.
<adenicio> hitmanWilly: its save in koqueror.but if i reinstall linux it wont be there anymore
<intelikey> put him on a cd or something.  then you have the backup...
<stdin> that's why we recommend a separate /home
<hitmanWilly> adenicio, oh, ok, yeah, backup your home folder, that'll keep it
<hitmanWilly> adenicio, plus all your settings for various apps
<intelikey> yeah,  if you have seperate disks   or even seperate partitions...   you just don't fromat the home dir
<intelikey> else you make a backup
<intelikey> fi
<intelikey> :)
<adenicio> hitmanWilly: im not keepin no setting for apps what so ever everything going
<adenicio> boom
<hitmanWilly> adenicio, ok, well the bookmark file is in $HOME/.kde/share/apps/konqueror
<intelikey> find ~/ -type f -iname *bookmark*
<hitmanWilly> its the file bookmarks.xml
<intelikey> finds all your bookmark files
<intelikey> email it to your self  and leave it on the server
* intelikey doesn't use email anymore
* intelikey doesn't use partitions anymore either
<stdin> intelikey only sends himself binary code
<hitmanWilly> lol
* intelikey doesn't listen to stdin anymore
<intelikey> :)
<hitmanWilly> XD
<stdin> that means I can call him names and he won't know :p
<_2> i'm base two
<_2> don't mess with me
<hitmanWilly> lol
* stdin is 110000101101
<_2> :)
<stdin> ( 110000101101 being 3117 in binary )
<DaSkreech> OptimusBabe: try reinstalling libxine-extracodecs
<hitmanWilly> ellt?
<stdin> yep, I'm too 1337 to spell
<hitmanWilly> roflmao
<_2> 111101001101001 1010011100011
<_2> dat's where i sit
<stdin> heh
<holycow> what is the kde art channel again? not #oxygen, the other one
<stdin> dunno...
<stdin> ask in #kde and find out
<DaSkreech> #kde-artists
<holycow> oh there we go
<holycow> thank you
<DaSkreech> and #oxygen if you like flavours of the month
<_2> have i heard that phrase before ???
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> its my cousin
<holycow> DaSkreech: added to autojoin
<Mr_Sonoma> anybody else running Gutsy and having problems with switching users?
<holycow> thanks
<holycow> Mr_Sonoma: i just dist upgrade, i have had tons of problems
<holycow> wait a few days and distupgrade again
<stdin> Mr_Sonoma: #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask
<holycow> devs are probably uploading
<Mr_Sonoma> after i ran apt-get upgrade a few times it finally got all the packages (except for six that are being held) updated and everything smoothed out
<Mr_Sonoma> except for the switching users thing
<Mr_Sonoma> the 2nd user crashes on start and reverts back to the first
<holycow> yeah just wait a few days
<holycow> your running unstable latest and greatest
<holycow> as you are running a developers version that will happen
<Mr_Sonoma> yea i understand that, was just wondering if it was something that i did or if others are seeing it too
<Mr_Sonoma> <--- been known to muck up a perfectly good ubuntu or debian install
<holycow> as with debian, if you run development versions you haveto wait until the devs get around to upload the latest packages
<DaSkreech> no one asked you for your 10 bits _2
<holycow> Mr_Sonoma: *nod* well seeing similar things anyway
<Kr4t05> Yay!
<Kr4t05> I is a winrar!
<Kr4t05> After several hours of cursing and longing to through it all out the nearest window, I finally got my ethernet to work.
<Evolution2> hey guys iam trying to install this xmms skin but i have this:
<Evolution2> roy@roy-laptop:~$ cd Vortigo_final
<Evolution2> roy@roy-laptop:~/Vortigo_final$ ./configure
<Evolution2> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<stdin> !paste | Evolution2
<ubotu> Evolution2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Evolution2> thanks
<Evolution2> my bad
<Evolution2> any ideas why iam getting that at the config
<dal> hey all, im playing around with ksysguard and its related kicker applet - I figured there'd be a way of getting it to spit out free space on a certain partiton in Gb/Mb/Kb but all it seems to want to do is give me a value in blocks, which doesn't seem to have any direct correlation to human-readable units of measurement - i.e. 200mb of free space is 293,310 blocks - anyhow know how i can get it to give me Gb or Mb instead? :)
<stdin> Evolution2: why are you trying to run a ./configure script for a skin?
<Evolution2> yeah, thats what i thought but i wasnt sure
<Evolution2> what do i do
<stdin> I'd guess yo just copy it to something like ~/.xmms/skins/
<Evolution2> ok
<rdvon_> omg!
<rdvon_> who was here when I asked about the bad blocks thing.
<rdvon_> well guess what.
<rdvon_> Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found
<rdvon_> >:O
<rdvon_> wow.
<rdvon_> that was the biggest waste of time.
<rdvon_> ...
<sumguy231> ...
<rdvon_> do you guys know why a disk check would reformat my hard drive?
<rdvon_> Because my hard drive is completely reformatted.
<rdvon_> I need your help guys. -_-
<flaccidd> it doesn't have the ability to
<flaccidd> afaik
<rdvon_> than what happened?
<rdvon_> I tried booting into windows. it gave me a disk boot failure.
<rdvon_> an I check my partitions, there all gone.
<rdvon_> *and
<rdvon_> *check
<rdvon_> *checked.
<DaSkreech> rdvon_: bad drive?
<rdvon_> DaSkreech: it was running perfectly before I checked for bad sectors..
<Lynoure> sounds like that... damage to partition table
<rdvon_> Well I'm going to install kubuntu now, no since in getting pissed off at what already happened, right?
<tzanger> good mroning...  is there something obvious I am missing in order to get the dictionary/spell check working with open-office?  I'm using feisty with the standard packages... OO claims it has dictionaries but I can spell anything any old way and it won't complain, even with a manual spell check
<DaSkreech> I remember having that problem
<DaSkreech> I think I did solve it but that was shortly before i got rid of OO.o :-(
<DaSkreech> http://www.thelinuxvault.net/wiki/Kubuntu
<hayami> hi i have a problem, i'm using compiz fusion, but with the window decorator GTK, it gaves me a border like light purple, i wanna change it but i don't know how what should i do?
<hayami> can anyone help me please :(
<stdin> hayami: try in #ubuntu-effects
<Lynoure> hayami: GTK? probably better on #ubuntu than on #kubuntu
<hayami> is that from ubuntu?
<hayami> i'm using kubuntu xD why i have that installed xD
<_2> *buntu is *buntu is *buntu
<Lynoure> _2: I was pretty sure GTK themes were Gnome stuff
<Lynoure> still am, even.
<hayami> wow weird
<_2> Lynoure yes gnome uses gtk  and ?
<hayami> then what is the theme manager in kde?
<_2> Lynoure last i checked !beryl wasn't officially supported in #kubuntu or #ubuntu
<Jucato> hayami: since you are using compiz with the default (GTK/GNOME) window decoration, KWin (KDE's window manager) window decorations won't affect compiz's appearance
<Lynoure> _2: !beryl was not supported? only beryl was? that sounds wrong...
<Lynoure> _2: meaning, I don't understand your notation
<_2> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> _2: that was before compiz moved to main, and before beryl and compiz re-merged
<_2> Jucato then the bot is behind too
<hayami> weird i choose in the compiz options
<hayami> window manager kwin
<hayami> but now i can't use the cube or things like that xD
<Jucato> hayami: that means you're not running compiz. you can only use one window manager at a time
<hayami> =o so how do i run compiz then? =o
<Jucato> both compiz and kwin are window managers. if you use kwin, you're not using compiz, meaning no effects
<Jucato> dunno. never used it hehehe
<hayami> thanks i guess xD
<lordofthepigs> Hello
<lordofthepigs> where can I define new environment variables
<Jucato> try asking in #ubuntu-effects for that hayami
<lordofthepigs> I need to add a few environment variable
<hayami> thanks jucato
<lordofthepigs> and append a directory to the path
<Jucato> lordofthepigs: usually .bashrc but I'm not exactly sure what's the difference between .bashrc and .bash_profile
<hayami> i wierdly can see the other window i wanted xD
<Jucato> and those are per-user settings only
<Jucato> ok..
* Jucato has 175 mails to filter through..
<zhaobaoyu> hiAny person will help me on "how to open a pdf doc in text mode" ?
<_2> ERROR [09/04/2007 05:54:39]  > Could not set video mode: No video mode large enough for 1024x768
<_2> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<zhaobaoyu> hiAny person will help me on "how to open a pdf doc in text mode" ?
<Jucato> !patience | zhaobaoyu
<Jucato> hm.. bot's down?
<_2> stupid code monkeys set static sizes  and make things to small to see....
<ubotu> zhaobaoyu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jucato> zhaobaoyu: you can do that a bit in kword... but I'm not sure it's 100% reliable. there might be PDF editors out there...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ^A -> Del
<zhaobaoyu> thanks you jucato and ubotu
<Jucato> !thanks | zhaobaoyu
<ubotu> zhaobaoyu: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: huh?
<zhaobaoyu> ....ah... jucato is bot too  ?
<Jucato> try to guess.. :)
<Jucato> and if you guessed wrong...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<_2> zhaobaoyu only on the second tuesday of each week
<Jucato> *buzzing sound* wrong answer! bye now! :P
<zhaobaoyu> wondering...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<stdin> Jucato is a bot, but he has super cow powers
<DaSkreech> Jucato: take care of your e-mail problem
<Jucato> DaSkreech: aaah... you silly
<lordofthepigs> Do I have to login again for the changes to .bash_profile to be applied
<zhaobaoyu> so many humor guys
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I just went through the excruciating process of waiting for gutsy's kdepim to get fixed, downloading my mail again and again, filtering through and putting them in the correct folders, now you want me to delete them all!?!?
<_2> lordofthepigs no   . ~/.bash_profile   will load them
<Jucato> lordofthepigs: I think so... might want to ask the guys over at ##bash for more info
<Jucato> <--- bash idiot
<DaSkreech> lordofthepigs: yes
<DaSkreech> hi AmyRose
<_2> seems no one is listening
<intelikey> lordofthepigs no   . ~/.bash_profile   will load them
<AmyRose> hi DaSkreech
<Jucato> intelikey: that's what you get for having so many aliases...
<Jucato> hi AmyRose (in here too)
<intelikey> maybe my nick was too short to take seriously
<DaSkreech> intelikey:  :-)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: it had binary chars!
<intelikey> yeah  :)
<albertmk> good compiler for java in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> gcj? (part of GCC)
<stdin> or just install the sun jdk
<level1> hi, how does ubuntu set the default keymap?  the kde keymap thing doesn't work well for me and X somehow magically forgot my keymap
<lusr> hi
<hengha`> is there anyway to auto mount a usb disk in kubuntu 7.04 ? it works fine in my fc5
<lusr> how do I upgrade to 7?
<lusr> I am on 6
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<lusr> sheesh... I thought the damn CD was 7
<albertmk> *about to learn Java
<DaSkreech> !java
* albertmk about to learn java
<albertmk> ops hehe
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<albertmk> damn
<albertmk> Im installing it by apt-get
<albertmk> Im running Kubuntu 7.04
<DaSkreech> albertmk: That's what it's saying :)
<albertmk> its still downloading it
<albertmk> should I stop it ?
<runlevelten> If you want to stop it installing, then yes you should.
<runlevelten> However, if you meant to get it doing stuff, no.
<albertmk> but I am using apt, not Adept. Am I wrong?
<DaSkreech> albertmk: you are on the command line?
<albertmk> both get from sourcelist?
<stdin> albertmk: read it again, apt-get is fine
<Jucato> nothing wrong...
<DaSkreech> albertmk: No use apt
<albertmk> oh :)
<runlevelten> apt is just peachy.
<albertmk> though both downloaded it from soucelist
<DaSkreech> http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2007/08/31/sco-chief-were-not-dead
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> The stock went up 44 percent
<runlevelten> rofl.
<runlevelten> !sco
<ubotu> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha!!!!!
<DaSkreech> ha ha ha ha
* DaSkreech soils self
* Hawkwind Stabs Jucato
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind!!!!
<Jucato> Hawkwind!!!!!!!!
<lusr> !christ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about christ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lusr> !jesus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jesus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hawkwind> Jucato!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> !botabuse > lusr
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: where the heck where you?
<lusr> !ok > DaSkreech
<stdin> stop that ^
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Been at home and at work
<DaSkreech> I was just mourning the death of ebuntu :)
<DaSkreech> I was starting to think there was a Mysterious Force killing off anyone interested in it
<lusr> can I abuse and rape the bot in private?
<lusr> how do I do that?
<lusr> I mean in order to no be annoying here
<DaSkreech> lusr: type /msg ubotu hello
<lusr> flooding and all
<Jucato> lusr: don't even dare
<Jucato> !guidelines | lusr
<ubotu> lusr: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DaSkreech> Jucato: he shouldn't talk to the bot in private?
<lusr> ok got it
<lusr> I think that's better
<lusr> because ONE I am not flooding here SECOND what I want to check isn't scrolled all the way up by all messages
<lusr> is 500MHz ok for Kubuntu?
<Jucato> AmyRose: your testimonial needed ^^^
<DaSkreech> lusr: In theory yes
<DaSkreech>  don't expect it to be a spring chicken
<lusr> LMAO@spring chicken
<lusr> DaSkreech: I have it with Xubuntu now, but I am thinking about using Fluxbuntu
<lusr> by the way is there such a channel?
<DaSkreech> #fluxbuntu
<DaSkreech> they are a little off the wall though
<DaSkreech> last time I was talking to them they were going to rewrite everything to work better on the PS3
<lusr> kewl!
<DaSkreech> Which would actually garner them a huge amount of press but ...
<lusr> pfff... how retarded PS3 is powerful enough to run EVEN Vi$ta
<lusr> I'd rather be more concerned of re-writing fluxbuntu to run on a router
<holycow> well that depends
<holycow> ps3 i don't think has a very good graphics chip nor a lot of ram
<holycow> all of the work is supposed to be done on the cel
<holycow> so you kinda gotta code up stuff for that
<DaSkreech> and a crap ass main chip if you are not using the SPU
<holycow> yup
<DaSkreech> Though Half Life 2 apparently isn't touching the SPUs at all
<holycow> i would imagine the cel processor simply changes the way stuff is done, i really don't know anything to be able to say more than that
<holycow> if the cel
<holycow> if the cels are doing most of the workload and they have properly coded for that, one would imagine that a ps4 can be just a ps3 with a ginormous number of more cels
<DaSkreech> It's like having a 8 core proc
<holycow> just a guess
<lusr> wasn't there be a company supposed to sell cell pc
<lusr> pc's
<lusr> ?
<DaSkreech> 7 of which are really dumb but do anything you tell them to do Amazingly fast
<DaSkreech> IBM
<DaSkreech> they do
<DaSkreech> but it's way cheaper to just buy PS3s :)
<holycow> yeah ibm servers of some kind, haven't seen them anywhere tho
<holycow> probabaly special purpose
<lusr> I mean for regular users
<DaSkreech> Most stuff cell related is special use
<lusr> you know home cell PC's
<lusr> I recall reading something about it
<lusr> would be kewl
* stdin slaps an !ot sticker on DaSkreech, holycow and lusr
<holycow> heh
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<holycow> thats gonna behard to peel off
<Jucato> oh bah, stdin was there
<stdin> Jucato: gotta spice it up every now and then :p
<DaSkreech> lusr: head to #fluxbuntu
<DaSkreech> let me know if anyone is awake
<lusr> how do I check what Version of *ubuntu I have? uname -a doesn't tell me
<stdin> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<DaSkreech> cat /etc/issue
<DaSkreech> damn I always forget that way
<lusr> oh man!!
<lusr> I've gotta first to to 6.10 then 7!!
<lusr> jesus christ!!
<Jucato> ...
<stdin> there is no "7", there is a 7.04 (and soon a 7.10)
<lusr> 7.10 hot!!
<intelikey> techneclly there is no 7.10 yet
<lusr> what's new in 7.10?
<DaSkreech> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> s/technically/officially/
<intelikey> don't sed me.
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> techneclly there is no 7.10 yet   this is only 7.9 so it's impossable for 7.10 to be out...
<intelikey> it is yeah.month you know
<stdin> hence the "(and soon a 7.10)" as "soon" != "now"
<intelikey> righto
<lusr> is gnash in a workable shape?
<stdin> it works for some things, so yeah
<lusr> *usable
<lusr> stdin: how about youtube?
<stdin> I doubt it
<lusr> if it doesn't work with youtube is basically worthless
<stdin> it can only do up to flash 7 IIRC
<lunang> salut  tous
<osh_> Anyone know why vmware-server isn't in the repos? vmware-player is, but not server. Both are "free" as far as I know.
<stdin> osh_: because the licence the server is under doesn't allow redistribution (so it can't be put in the repos)
<karthikp> Question: Is there anyway of restarting kmix?
<karthikp> I plug in my webcam/mic and it doesn't detect it unless I log out and log back in or do a Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.
<karthikp> It would be nice if I could somehow restart just kmix.
<Crosswing> hello
<stdin> karthikp: right click kmix and choose quit, then press alt-f2 and put in kmix
<Crosswing> I am running Kubuntu 7.04 and I am using GAIM as IM client for one of my yahoo accounts. Any ideas why sound doesn't work? :(
<osh_> stdin: Really? That's bad. So it's off to howtoforge or similar and do a "non-removable" install then. *sigh*
<osh_> stdin: Thanks for your answer though.
<stdin> osh_:  there are install instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<karthikp> Does gaim have a working voice chat?
<osh_> stdin: Brilliant. Thanks again.
<stdin> :)
<karthikp> Didn't know it had...
<jussi01> hmmm, anyone know where to set kmail to check the mail on a regular baisis? ie. every 10 mins or so?
<karthikp> Yay! stdin: You solved it!
<karthikp> Killing kmix doesn't kill sound.
<Jucato> jussi01: Settings -> COnfigure KMail -> Accounts -> Sending tab -> MOdify -> Enable interval fetching
<karthikp> Which is nice.
<Jucato> er.. interval mail checking I mean
<Jucato> karthikp: kmix is just the mixer/volume control... :)
<karthikp> @Jucato: Learning something new everyday :)
<jussi01> Jucato: thanks, got it sorted (but its not the sending tab ;) )
* Jucato thumbs up
<jussi01> :)
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> I was typing really fast and from memory
<Jucato> yeah Receiving...
<jussi01> hehe
<karthikp> Still, anyway to make it remember to have the mic turned all the way up?
* jussi01 hands Jucato a cup of coffe
<jussi01> e
<karthikp> By default, kmix always starts with no mic volume
<Jucato> too hot today :)
* jussi01 falls asleep with his head on the keyboard...
<Jucato> how are you able to type then? O.o
<karthikp> *karthikp wakes jussi01 up. Stay sharp, men! (and women!)
<jussi01> lol
<kraut> moin
<osh_> stdin: Your link was better than expected. vmware-server is packaged for kubuntu and installation-instructions were right there.
<osh_> This is wonderful. now I can keep my beloved kubuntu while still running Office2007 and MS-Project.
<osh_> =)
<stdin> osh_: where there's a will, there's an ubuntu way :p
<hayami> hi, how do i upgrade to kde4?
<flaccidd> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Beta 1 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php>.
<stdin> hayami: also read the topic...
<Jucato> hayami: unless you're a developer or you want to help in development by testing and reporting and fixing bugs... might want to wait until final release or at least until RC
<hayami> thanks
<Jucato> other than that, "use at your own risk" :)
<hayami> yeah i guess that's a good point xD
<Jucato> or enjoyment...
<stdin> it's more "use at your own.... damn! it crashed"
<Jucato> or.. "use at... what the?! what happened?!?!"
<hayami> hahaha
<hayami> use at...where's my desktop?
<hayami> or something like that :P
<Jucato> (though there's really no "desktop"...)
<hayami> xD
* Jucato feels dizzy.. be back later...
<nizzle__> for some reason F1 / Help is not working in Evolution Email?
<andrew_> can anyone tell me how to restore the original kubuntu theme?
<andrew_> anyone?
<jussi01> andrew_: go to system settings -> apearance and change it back.....
<jussi01> or alt+f2 - kcontrol
<naxa> hi...
<naxa> can you help me?
<jussi01> !ask | naxa
<ubotu> naxa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<andrew_> which one is the dafault theme?
<jussi01> polyester IIRC
<andrew_> I donn't see that one...
<andrew_> seems like I gotto download it....
<stdin> you mean plastic ?
<andrew_> oh... I see plastik..
* AmyRose is really glad Gutsy will include QTCurve in the Universe
<naxa> Q1) I'm installing kubuntu 704 to /dev/sda3. I told to the installer to install grub into /dev/sda3. will this be okay?
<naxa> Q2) My system won't boot /dev/sda3, it will boot /dev/hda instead. Can I manually add a grub to /dev/hda?
<naxa> (I've a windows xp on /dev/hda2 and want it to work afterwards:))
<Andr00> hi ppl
<voln_> hello, is it possible transfer recycle bin to desktop?
<stdin> voln_: transfer ?
<voln_> i mean move
<stdin> voln_: you want to put an icon on the desktop for it?
<voln_> stdin what is command?
<stdin> voln_: right click the desktop, choose Create New -> Link to Location and put the URL as trash:/
<voln_> stdin what is url as trash?
<stdin> voln_: in the window the pops up, put a name you want and the link location as: trash:/
<voln_> stdin thanks
<eguzkia> c'e un sistema per aggiornarsi da edgy a festy?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eguzkia> ho provato con update-manager ma creo che sia solo per kde
<eguzkia> ho provato con update-manager ma creo che sia solo per gnome
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ch40s> where can i look at running processes?
<flaccid> ch40s: ksysguard or top or ps
<ch40s> ty
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> !info htop
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (feisty), package size 43 kB, installed size 172 kB
<flaccid> people like that too
<rdvon> I cant get kxdock to work.
<ch40s> ksysguard worked fine
<rdvon> does anyone know any other good docks? besides kooldock
<ch40s> needed to kill hl2.exe
<jonathant> is there a command that shows all the users on a computer?
<flaccid> ch40s: use top and press k to kill
<flaccid> jonathant: cat /etc/passwd
<voln_> stdin i put link as trash:/, says /home/voln/Desktop/trash:%2f.desktop' nave incorrect format
<rdvon> good docks for kde!
<jonathant> flaccid, is there one just to show 'people' profiles
<jonathant> so not the system ones
* flaccid thinks
<stdin> voln_: change the name to something else
<voln_> same thing
<jonathant> ???
<stdin> voln_: remove that file then open kate, put this in there http://stdin.pastebin.us/39372  and save it as "/home/volin/Desktop/trash.desktop"
<flaccid> jonathant: maybe awk -F: '{if ($3>=500 && $3<=1000) print $1}' /etc/passwd
<voln_> stdin ok
<jonathant> that just shows me
<jonathant> done
<jonathant> just changed the <=1000 to 1003
<jonathant> thx
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> you could probably find a perl script that does the logic by group names
<flaccid> and other properties
<_4strO> hi all
<flaccid> hi
<jussi01> rdvon: what do you want from your dock
<jussi01> ?
<rdvon> jussi01: just a nice mac osx dock
<rdvon> *style
<jussi01> rdvon: do you just need launchers?
* jussi01 has a nice panel that does the job nicely... and  _very_ stable too...
<emilsedgh> rdvon: try kxdocker, os KSmoothDock, or Kooldock, kxdocker is the most feature rich Dock in KDE, (AFAIK)
<emilsedgh> s/os/or
<rdvon> emilsedgh it gives me a bug.
<rdvon> no configuration file or something...
<rdvon> I dont know how to fix it.
<emilsedgh> rdvon: so try ksmooth dock, and please file a bug report for kxdocker :)
<rdvon> emilsedgh: it's already been filed, by alot of people in fact :P
<rdvon> and ksmooth dock isn't as good, buggy also ;P
<rdvon> I guess I could just use your launcher jussi.
<emilsedgh> rdvon: oh, so try reading their comments...most of the times you will find solution in them
<jussi01> rdvon: here is what my panel dock looks like: http://www.box.net/shared/i1363oeit6
<Merenwen> guys i amnew to irc... can somebody direct me to ubuntu room
<jussi01> #ubuntu
<Merenwen> its kinda embarassing to say .. but i am lost
<rdvon> looks nice jussi01
<Merenwen> thanks
<rdvon> http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s70/rdvon/snapshot2.png this is what my desktop looks like :P
<rdvon> where do i dl your dock?
<jussi01> rdvon: you dont.
<flaccid> !adeptfix | flaccid
<jussi01> just do this:
<rdvon> oh, so you just used the kicker?
<jussi01> right click on the panel - then add new panel
<jussi01> and add a panel.
<jussi01> its very simple
<jussi01> you make it auto hide, and autosize
<rdvon> it's stuck on the side.
<rdvon> I cant move it!
<rdvon> :O
<jussi01> did you add panel? or that stupid dock thing listed?
<rdvon> stupid dock thing... :)
<jussi01> hehe, just add a normal panel
<jussi01> you need to restart x before you can change the prefs for the new panel...
<rdvon> er...
<rdvon> I'm already messingwith it :P
<jussi01> really?
<rdvon> yeah.
<rdvon> can I get rid of the arrow?
<jussi01> you sure you are messing with the bottom panel? not the top one?
<jussi01> yes
<rdvon> yeah im sure.
<jonathant> how do i make SU define a variable and let a normal reader use that variable later? (in a script)
* emilsedgh finds Katapult the best way of opening applications.he hates KMenu! :P
<jussi01> rdvon: the arrows can be removed under the hiding tab
<rdvon> ok
<rdvon> I like the two arrow thing :)
<jussi01> ok :)
* rdvon needs a bigger panel
<jussi01> I love it this way, it _never_ crash's
<rdvon> your right :P
<RivaeAerya> Hi there. I've just downloaded Mac OS X fonts, and i set them up, but they don't look smooth to me.. they look square. How can i fix this?
<jussi01> rdvon: when you are done, show me a screenie!
<guille> Hello
<guille> i need help
<jussi01> !ask | guille
<ubotu> guille: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<guille> how so i install java runtime enviroment?
<stdin> !java
<flaccid> !java > guille
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jussi01> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<jussi01> hmmm... that factoid need updating...
<RivaeAerya> I've just downloaded Mac OS X fonts, and i set them up, but they don't look smooth to me.. they look square. How can i fix this?
<jussi01> !repeat | RivaeAerya
<ubotu> RivaeAerya: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RivaeAerya> alright, thanks :)
<guille> hi, i did as you told me but the questin to install Java runtime enviroment keeps coming on mozzila browser
<stdin> guille: you need to install the plugin too "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin"
* jussi01 points a stdin...
<guille> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  <---- is that the same?
<guille> cos i did install that
<stdin> guille: no
<jussi01> guille: you need both
<cevizuser> kimse yok mu
<flaccid> and you probably need to update alternatives
<jussi01> that also
<guille> that didnt  wrong
<misafirim-ben> ?
<guille> that didnt work
<guille> i isntalled sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<jussi01> misafirim-ben: do you speak english?
<guille> and sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin-jre
<misafirim-ben> liter
<guille> what language do you speak? i might help you
<jussi01> what is you language misafirim-ben
<stdin> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<misafirim-ben> yes tr
<guille> well i am trying to play cards, but mozzila keeps asking me to install Java Runtime enviroment
<jussi01> guille: hang on a sec.
<guille> it wroking now
<jussi01> ok :)
<misafirim-ben> bye ;)
<misafirim-ben> :D
* flaccid tries to recover notebook hdd
<lusr> hi
<lusr> how do I save YouTube?
<[ifr0g] > lusr, kissyoutube.com
<lusr> ifr0g I mean with a program in linux
<stdin> find youtube | lusr
<stdin> !find youtube | lusr
<ubotu> lusr: Found: youtube-dl
<flaccid> !info youtube-dl
<ubotu> youtube-dl: download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2007.01.19-1 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 64 kB
<lusr> which one is better?
<flaccid> there is only 1. install the package youtube-dl
<lusr> hot
<stdin> cold
<flaccid> warm
<Jucato> stop
<Jucato> :)
* stdin thought we were playing a word game
<flaccid> sart
* Jucato wonders what a sart is...
<flaccid> its a start
<jussi01> fart
<jussi01> ok, I admit, that was really immature....
<flaccid> that wasnt very smart
<lusr> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> and we should really stop. I mean it this time...
<Jucato> !caps | lusr
<lusr> upgrading from 6 yo 6.10 FIVE HOURS!!!
<ubotu> lusr: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<stdin> if [ "$(users)" = "breaks rules" ]  ; then REASON="Jucato is boss" kick users ; fi ;)
<voic1> ?
<jussi01> lol
<Jucato> I'm not good with bash. I'm not intelikey
<flaccid> hmm, can i have that in ruby now please
<voic1> am i still here?
<voic1> kick voicu pls
<jussi01> voic1: yes
<Jucato> voic1: must be your ghost
<lusr> faster to burn 7.04 and start from scratch
<jussi01> voic1: do: /ns ghost voicu yourpasswordhere
<voic1> jussi01: doesn
<voic1> 't work
<jussi01> voic1: give it a momnet
<voic1> no, it says unknown command
<Jucato> voic1: /msg Nickserv ghost voicu <voicu's password"
<voic1> oh, that
<Jucato> er.. forget the stray < and " there...
<voic1> wee
<jussi01> Jucato: doesnt /ns do the samething?
<Jucato> not on all servers I think
<Jucato> but should, I think...
<jussi01> it works on freenode for me...
* Jucato shrugs...
<jussi01> wb voicu
<jussi01> lol
<voicu> thanks :D
<Jucato> wb voic1
<voicu> that part of me is dead, don't talk about it anymore :P
<Jucato> until a few moments ago, you were a ghost. :)
<jussi01> lol
<voicu> now... does anyone know how could i make a program that reads all the keystrokes and passes them forward to whichever other program uses the keyboard. something like a keylogger just that it will have a different purpose
<voicu> i don't want someone to make me the whole program just tell me where could i start
<flaccid> this is kubuntu support channel
<Jucato> voicu: I only know of an X utility that sort of returns what key/button was pressed. That's be "xev". beyond that, no idea
<voicu> i want to use it on kubuntu, i thought that it's the best place since maybe on other oses i would have to use a different approach
<voicu> didn't want to go offtopic
<tim> whats this about?
<tim> keygrabber program?
<tim> what language?
<tim> oh he's gone...
<tim> nice thing about OSS is that if you want to know how to do something you can just pull the source of a program that does something similar...
<guille> hi, at my university they use linux, but in the comand line window you can writte win, and it starts windows in a little window
<guille> i would like to do that in my pc, anybody knows how?
<stdin> they probably made a script that calls vmware (or similar)
<guille> could I do such thing?
<bonaldo2000> isnt compiz included in kubuntu as it is in ubuntu?
<bonaldo2000> (I mean in ubuntu it can be activated via the control panel - is this not possible in kubuntu?)
<stdin> guille: you'd have to install vmware, set up the virtual machine with windows and make a script that calls something like "vmware /home/you/vmware/windows.vmx"
<stdin> bonaldo2000: nope
<guille> oh that sound like sending a satelite
<bonaldo2000> stdin: ok...do you have a link for a good guide to use in order to install it? (and is it worth it?)
<stdin> bonaldo2000: go for compiz fusion, it works better on kubuntu than plain compiz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<bonaldo2000> stdin: ok, thanks :-)
<Ankthepot> stdin: i'm using another distro and i'm just making the installation disk for kubuntu
<Ankthepot> compiz fusion has some issiues with some specific websites and programs
<Ankthepot> is that fikex in kubuntu?
<bonaldo2000> Ankthepot: ok, what issues?
<stdin> depends on the version they use and what distro specific patches they use etc
<Ankthepot> bonaldo2000: a complete black window until i resize it
<bonaldo2000> I get this error when I run "sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-kde": compiz-kde: Depends: libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig but it is not installable
<bonaldo2000> what is wrong?
<DUKiSA> hi anobady here
<DUKiSA> ?
<DUKiSA> to help me
<DUKiSA> ?
<DUKiSA> i have big problem..
<DUKiSA> ??
<flaccid> what
<DUKiSA> when i start kubuntu it say eror 21
<DUKiSA> ?
<flaccid> did you google
<DUKiSA> yes..
<DUKiSA> and nothing..
<DUKiSA> i try what did they say.. and nothing
<flaccid> http://www.google.com/search?q=grub+error+21+ubuntu&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<flaccid> lots there
<flaccid> also http://www.mepis.org/node/7330
<DUKiSA> tnx..
<flaccid> 21 : Selected disk does not exist. This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<DUKiSA> flaccid: can pvt ?
<flaccid> negative
<flaccid> no point
<DUKiSA> hm chk this
<DUKiSA> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2004-07/msg00113.html
<DUKiSA> when i click setup (hd0)
<DUKiSA> it say
<DUKiSA> grub> setup (hd0)
<DUKiSA> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<flaccid> do you know what hd0 means?
<DUKiSA> no ?
<flaccid> there is your problem
<DUKiSA> hmz can you help me ?
<flaccid> is there anything on the disk you need?
<DUKiSA> yes
<DUKiSA> windows partision
<flaccid> can you boot to livecd?
<DUKiSA> yes i`m now on live cd ;] 
<DUKiSA> windows can`t boot
<DUKiSA> :)
<DUKiSA> and linux;] 
<flaccid> please pastebin output of sudo fdisk -l
<DUKiSA> Disk /dev/sda: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes
<DUKiSA> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders
<DUKiSA> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<DUKiSA>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<flaccid> !pastebin > DUKiSA
<DUKiSA> /dev/sda1   *           1        3824    30716248+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<DUKiSA> /dev/sda2            3825        9964    49319550    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<DUKiSA> /dev/sda5            3825        8923    40957686    7  HPFS/NTFS
<DUKiSA> /dev/sda6            8924        8986      506016   83  Linux
<DUKiSA> /dev/sda7            9843        9964      979933+  83  Linux
<DUKiSA> /dev/sda8            9721        9842      979933+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<DUKiSA> /dev/sda9            9356        9720     2931831   83  Linux
<DUKiSA> /dev/sda10           8991        9355     2931831   83  Linux
<DUKiSA> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<DUKiSA> root@ubuntu:~#
<DUKiSA> aha ok soryy
<stdin> !paste | DUKiSA
<ubotu> DUKiSA: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DUKiSA> i don`t knew :(
<flaccid> what is with all the linux partitions
<flaccid> do you know which one is /
<DUKiSA> hmzz i think sda5
<DUKiSA> but i`m not sure
<DUKiSA> becouse i forgive it.. i install kubuntu few days ago.. and i try to fix.. but nothing ;(
<flaccid> there are 4 linux partitions
<DUKiSA> yes
<flaccid> and a swap
<DUKiSA> yap
<flaccid> there should be 1 plus a swap
<flaccid> so what did you do
<DUKiSA> don`t knew :(
<DUKiSA> this is first time to up linux
<flaccid> how did you break it
<DUKiSA> ?
<flaccid> what did you do to make it not work
<DUKiSA> install..
<DUKiSA> i resize windows partision
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> thats what did it
<flaccid> what did you use to resize it
<DUKiSA> partision magic
<flaccid> boom!
<flaccid> do you need anything on the linux partitions?
<ubunturos> how do I enable Konqueror to execute applets when I have sun-java installed?
<DUKiSA> on linux no
<DUKiSA> but windows yes..
<flaccid> DUKiSA: delete them, reinstall kubuntu
<DUKiSA> i try
<DUKiSA> and nothing..
<flaccid> leave your windows parts/filesystems in place
<ubunturos> !java applets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java applets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> wtf does that mean?
<DUKiSA> i try to reistal
<DUKiSA> yesterday
<DUKiSA> and it dosen`t work.
<flaccid> can you be specific with anything
<flaccid> i know it doesn't work, you've told me that already
<flaccid> what did you try to delete the partitions with
<DUKiSA> yes with live cd
<DUKiSA> and format
<DUKiSA> yes..
<flaccid> what program
<ubunturos> !applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<garfield> stdin: the sound for the fireworks wont stop i desable the sound it still going
<DUKiSA> flaccid: with installison cd kubnutnu
<DUKiSA> ?
<flaccid> DUKiSA: delete with fdisk via konsole on livecd then reinstall kubuntu
<flaccid> DUKiSA: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<DUKiSA> ok i will
<DUKiSA> try
<DUKiSA> tnx..
<flaccid> DUKiSA: use p to print the partition table and d to delete a partition. when done w for write then quit
<flaccid> make sure you do not delete your win parts
<garfield> flaccid:   the sound for the fireworks in creen saver wont stop i desable the sound it still going
<garfield> lol
<flaccid> nice
<garfield> flaccid: it hapen to me once i deleted my win
<flaccid> lol
<garfield> i wonted to breack linux cd apart
<garfield> flaccid:   the sound for the fireworks in creen saver wont stop i desable the sound it still going
<flaccid> don't repeat garfield
<garfield> stdin: sleepen lol
<garfield> flaccid: at least u should say i dont realy know or something
<garfield> lol
<flaccid> don't really know what?
<garfield> flaccid: no realy know but checkin up on it or something.i ask u about the sound that dont want to spot from my screen saver
<jussi01> !repeat | garfield
<ubotu> garfield: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DUKiSA> flaccid: what you think about super grub ?
<flaccid> DUKiSA: know nothing about it
<DUKiSA> oki
<flaccid> garfield: don't expect that people have the answer for any question
<flaccid> !sound | garfield
<ubotu> garfield: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubunturos> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jussi01> garfield: have you tried turning the pcm volume down? right click on the volume icon, click go to mixer and turn pcm down.
<GoodHabit> Hello. Help me. My system is broken, but the /var/cache/ is steel present. Can i make repo of downloaded packages?
<garfield> jussi01: lol if i turn it down i wont be able to listen to music
<maedhros> I get an "Error 22" from grub ??
<jussi01> garfield: true. but you didnt say that...
<emilsedgh> GoodHabit: sure you can! there are many tutorials about this...
<garfield> maedhros: what are u trying to do install grub?
<GoodHabit> emilsedgh: Sorry, but I have some troubles with english. And I cannot fond it. But i fount the manuals for opensuse and fedora )
<emilsedgh> GoodHabit: my suggestions: 1)do not re-install your GNU/Linux OS because its broken, it could be solved 2)if you want to create a repository, just search about 'creating debian repository'
<maedhros> garfield: grub is installed, but when I start up, I get an "Error 22"
<GoodHabit> emilsedgh: I want to reinstall. But downloading again - a couple of time here.
<GoodHabit> I need to make repo.
<GoodHabit> *Only with packages i have.
<flaccid> 22
<flaccid> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/749
<emilsedgh> GoodHabit: so, burn /var/cache/apt/archives into a disc, after reinstall copy all files to your /var/cache/apt/archives again
<GoodHabit> emilsedgh: That's all?
<GoodHabit> TY!
<GoodHabit> ^)
<GoodHabit> I thought what that method will not work...
<emilsedgh> GoodHabit: thats not how to make repository, but with that you will not need to dl all of them again
<maedhros> flaccid: The referenced "http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml" contains no such information about Error 22 :/
<garfield> maedhros: do u have windows install?
<maedhros> garfield: Yes
<garfield> maedhros: the best i can tell u is to enter recover mode and fix your mbr with the comand fixmbr then u reinstall automatic your  grub
<RivaeAerya>  Hey. Does anybody know how to tile windows in kde?
<RivaeAerya> like this: http://www.suckless.org/~jg/wmii-20070228.png
<garfield> maedhros: was grub allready install on your xp and linux and working?
<RivaeAerya> But then in KDE
<maedhros> I had xp installed, then I installed kubuntu and grub. Now I get  Error 22
<maedhros> garfield: ^
<anryko> j /ibm
<DUKiSA> madaucer:  you have 22 i have 21.. ;(
<jussi01> maedhros: try reinstalling grub
<jussi01> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flaccid> should read what is pasted
<garfield> maedhros: then fix your mbr with your xp cd then either reinstall grub or refesh it.
<flaccid> update-grub on livecd iirc
<garfield> maedhros: i can give u a link for grub but my link is in french :(
<RivaeAerya> Hey. Does anybody know how to tile windows in kde? like this, but then in KDE: http://www.suckless.org/~jg/wmii-20070228.png
<RivaeAerya> google doesn't give any good answers
<garfield> maedhros: /media/SWISNIFE1/tutorielcomment_recuperer_ubuntu_apres_installation_windows - Documentation Ubuntu Francophone.htm look for the part automatiquement
<garfield> RivaeAerya: i look at it and i dont understand
<dcorbin_work> How do figure out which package contains "kplayer"?
<RivaeAerya> garfield: well it's just an example, it's something that makes all the windows go next to eachother, not over eachother. so what i'm looking for is placing all the windows in a grid, next to each other, and below each other
<garfield> dcorbin_work: lol
<emilsedgh> dcorbin_work: kmplayer, i think
<RivaeAerya> garfield: but it's not for KDE
<dcorbin_work> There is also "kplayer", which I like much better.
<dcorbin_work> I have it on my gentoo system.
<jussi01> !find kplayer
<jhatleli1> Hi all, I am trying to force X fonts to 96x96. They are at 20x20, My Res is 1280x720 (720p HD). I have tried to add "-dpi 96" and ScreenSize in Xorg.conf with no luck. The driver is a i810 (i915) driver/chipset
<jhatleli1> I allso set Xft.dpi: 96
<garfield> RivaeAerya: ok i saw that option when i install beryl
<ubotu> Package/file kplayer does not exist in feisty
<RivaeAerya> garfield: yeah but in beryl you only view them and they don't stay like that, i mean move them permanently that way
<dcorbin_work> I know the package doesn't exist.  But it might be in package with another name.
<jussi01> dcorbin_work: the file doesnt exist either.
<emilsedgh> dunno about kplayer...
<jussi01> dcorbin_work: go find the tar, and build it yourself
<garfield> RivaeAerya: i dont realy know u will have to check in #ubuntu-effects
<dcorbin_work> sadly, the kplayer docs indicate it's part of debian (and derivatives).  Would Kubuntu actually remove something to simplify things?
<dwidmann> dcorbin_work: I know the last time I used kplayer I had to build it myself
<flaccid> !mga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !matrox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matrox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !find mga
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-mga, mga-vid-common, mga-vid-source
<jussi01> !botabuse > flaccid
<garfield> dcorbin_work: im lookin at a web site and it have the pack kplayer mplayer.and they explaines how to install etc
<dcorbin_work> garfield: thanks.  I missed the line about changing sources.lsit
<dcorbin_work> *list
<emilsedgh> ah, kplayer should be the KDE's Fronend to mplayer, right?
<garfield> dcorbin_work: they allso have the deb for it.but its best if u install it from adept
<paradise> hi i have some problem
<jussi01> !ask | paradise
<ubotu> paradise: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<paradise> emm
<paradise> my problem with update
<paradise> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36305/ see plz
<flaccid> !beingawank > jussi01
<paradise> hmm
<garfield> paradise: if know one can help u, stdin can but he's sleepen lol :-p
<paradise> back
<paradise> loooooool
<paradise> i think so
<^_^> hi to all
<^_^> hello ))) ) ) )
<dwidmann> hmm, kplayer looks to have gotten a lot better in the last year ... and here I was worried it wasn't being developed anymore ...
<garfield> dwidmann: that thing is tellin us hello lol
<garfield> dwidmann:  <^_^>
<^_^> hi to all....i'm new to kubuntu.....and i've got some probs concerning the "sound"...how do i install the Driver?
<garfield> <^_^> hello
<NickPresta> !sound | ^_^
<ubotu> ^_^: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NickPresta> !beingawank > NickPresta
<NickPresta> Aww. flaccid got my hopes up :)
<^_^> ok thanks a lot
<PhinnFort> i'm having a nightmare trying to get kubuntu on my laptop
<PhinnFort> xorg fails
<PhinnFort> anyone know a lot about the i810 driver?
<garfield> nope
<NickPresta> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<NickPresta> gah
<NickPresta> hold on
<PhinnFort> if I don't set a busid, it complains, and if i set one, it wants the other one
<garfield> PhinnFort: maybe stdin knows but hes snoozin
<PhinnFort> (theres one for the display controller and the vga compatible controller)
<garfield> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<PhinnFort> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<emilsedgh|AFK> PhinnFort: press alt+ctrl+f1, then login and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PhinnFort> emilsedgh|AFK: I'm not in X
<NickPresta> PhinnFort, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-0e3051713171cb5d1bf49dc2dc7bea24eb9ed83e
<NickPresta> PhinnFort, check that out.
<PhinnFort> emilsedgh|AFK: X won't start, it borks with no matching device section for instance busid blah blah
<emilsedgh|AFK> PhinnFort: so run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow the steps
<PhinnFort> NickPresta: tried, but then i get failed to laod module "intel"
<PhinnFort> sorry
<PhinnFort> forgot to install it;)
<PhinnFort> oh, it has no installation candidate...
<NickPresta> PhinnFort, I just (simulated) installed xserver-xorg-video-intel. it should work
<PhinnFort> ok, i hadn't enabled multi/universe
<NickPresta> oh okay.
<PhinnFort> is installing now
<NickPresta> I'm on my way out so someone else will have to assist you if you need more help.
<NickPresta> Good luck
<PhinnFort> NickPresta: thanks
<PhinnFort> I think I'll manage it now
* PhinnFort just bought a new laptop, and I don't know the intel naming conventions and stuff
<PhinnFort> hmm, now Xorg starts, but with a blank screen
<PhinnFort> and I can't switch back to the terminal...
<PhinnFort> i guess i'm making progress
<PhinnFort> what's the difference between the -i810 and -intel drivers, btw?
<PhinnFort> aside from the fact that one is obviously superior
<PhinnFort> can someone give me the majors/minors for /dev/agpgart?
<PhinnFort> now I get that Xorg can't open /dev/agpgart
<garfield> agpgart?
<PhinnFort> yup
<PhinnFort> i tried modprobing intel-agp, but no go
<aguitel> anyone know to restore GRUB?
<PhinnFort> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dwidmann> PhinnFort: the -intel driver has full 3d support for intel chipsets up through the 965gm afaik
<PhinnFort> dwidmann: why is it only in universe then?
<dwidmann> is it?
<garfield> flaccid: my icons on the destop i want to change the names color.i cant see wa is riten
<PhinnFort> universe or multiverse, I didn't check, but it wasn't even installed by default on the install cd
<dwidmann> Odd, it's in universe, yet it's maintained by the ubuntu core developers
<PhinnFort> can someone paste the output of ls -l /dev/agpgart?
<mikko> can anyone suggest some good drivers for ati's X**** series cards? :o
<mikko> if any working exist that is
<dwidmann> crw-rw---- 1 root video 10, 175 2007-09-03 12:37 /dev/agpgart
<PhinnFort> thanks
<PhinnFort> hrm... I need agpgart, and I seemingly need to update to kernel .21 to get it
<PhinnFort> anyone know why there isn't an agpgart module availabe in ubuntu?
<Jucato> PhinnFort: it's in mine... "lsmod | grep agppart"
<DUKiSA> anobady knew whove to fix eror 21 on grub ?
<Jucato> agpgart*
<DUKiSA> who*
<jussi01> DUKiSA: have you tried reinstalling rub?
<jussi01> grub*
<PhinnFort> Jucato: I need to upgrade my kernel, apparently, and that's kinda hard from the livecd
<PhinnFort> (I don't suppose there's kexec support in the kubuntu livecd)
<PhinnFort> i guess I'll have to try arch linux again
<DUKiSA> jussi01: yes and nothing
<DUKiSA> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<paradise_> back
<paradise_> hi i have some problem
<paradise_> my problem with update
<paradise_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36305/ see plz
<PhinnFort> I don't suppose it's possible to install from cli with the normal install cd?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<DexterF> !dhcp-hostname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp-hostname - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DexterF> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DexterF> how do I make feisty announce its dhcp hostname to the dhcp server?
<r0y4l> is there anyone outside with a audigy2zs and got recording via microphone working?
<r0y4l> i think that's a wrong mixer setting - i can record the sound that i'm playing i.e. with xmms but can not record something via mic? the mic works on my onboard soundcard.
<garfield> stdin: u there?
<otto_> hi, my computer can output any sound, any help?
<otto_> cannot
<otto_> volume on max everywhere
<maggio> hi
<IOSq> hi
* genii sips a coffee
<maggio> this channel is english only?
<Jucato> maggio: yes
<Jucato> !it | magical_trevsky
<ubotu> magical_trevsky: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> sorry
<Jucato> !it | maggio
<ubotu> maggio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<juan_>  i have binary nvidia drivers installed but when i change my xorg it says i have no NVIDIA drivers, help
<maggio> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kkathman> juan_:  well it makes sense that if you change your xorg that would happen
<kkathman> juan_:  trying going back to your previous version that you had
<kaye> hi, all. I trying to install Kubuntu 7.04 but i cannot launch KDE-desktop on livecd. System waits for something before launching it and sometimes pring message about ipw 3945...
<kaye> How I can disable wireless on booting?
<kkathman> kaye:  turn it off on your computer
<kkathman> i.e. disable
<juan_> ive gone back to the previous but if i have nvidia drivers why is it saying i dont?
<kaye> but kernel does pause with turned on and off wireless
<roberto_> salve ragazzi
<kkathman> juan_:  there are actually two parts of the video driver, one is loaded at boot time, the other is loaded from the xorg
<roberto_> qualche consiglio su come far girare beryl su feisty 7 nvidia g4 440?
<kkathman> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kkathman> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ksivaji> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<juan_> kkathman: how do install both parts last time i used nvidia i just selected it and it worked
<kkathman> juan_:  well if it has worked in the past, hopefully you have a copy of that xorg.conf
<kkathman> usually its the Device and Screen sections that must be correctly set up
<kkathman> if not, you'll need to manually change those juan if they arent there
<kkathman> juan_:  and when you "used nvidia" it installed the appropriate driver and made changes to your xorg.org for you probably
<garfield> kkathman: ive been receavin problem everytime i reinstall linux to update,i tink there is a pack thats keep breaken.everytime i got that problem i can no longer install with adept maneger or sudo apt-get install.any idea how to fix this? here's what adept told me http://pastebin.com/m5512d4e
<juan_> nope it installed it and i put "nvidia" in the xorg.conf then it work :s meh ill take a closer look at xorg.conf
<kkathman> garfield:  yes that happens sometimes - are you trying to get something from the repositiories or via a 3rd party?
<kkathman> garfield:  this can also happen if the package (a) has version mismatches or (b) is corrupt
<garfield> kkathman: i just click on update in adept and it seem it update everything thats need to update
<kkathman> garfield:  if thats the case, it probably should be reported - is the package a 3rd party or base kubuntu?
<kaye> is there command for disable wireless?
<kkathman> kaye - like I said, can you disable it on your computer prior to install?
<kkathman> like a switch on your laptop or desktop?
<garfield> kkathman: i dont know it was installing a lot of things like over 1000 downloads it did
<garfield> kkathman: so i dont know witch cost the problem
<kkathman> garfield:  ahhh have you tried again?  sometimes the order in which it installs gets a little mixed up
<kaye> on my laptop after disabling it problem don't lost
<garfield> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<garfield> kkathman: i did try again i give me the samething
<kkathman> another thing you can try is sudo apt-get -f install and see if it can right itself
<garfield> kkathman: in screensaver i choose fireworks etc i enable the sound for the fireworks now the sound dont want to stop
<kkathman> garfield:  hmm sounds like a bug in the screensaver??  Dunno, I never use screensavers :)
<DexterF> I'd liek to compile a src from gutsy/universe in feisty, so I added a deb-src line, updated and ran apt-get -b. still gets the feisty src. how come?
<kkathman> DexterF:  you added a gutsy deb-src line?  did you do an apt-get update ?
<DexterF> ah, forgot universe. thought that was in by default.
<DexterF> lemme check now
<kkathman> kinda dangerous too a little :)
<DexterF> bah, f!ck it. tinker machine. if it explodes, i still got Etch on it :P
<kkathman> DexterF:  Im a bit skeptical about compiling that in feisty
<kkathman> more than likely you'll get version mismatches on a LOT of stuff
<DexterF> either it works or it breaks. im about to figure :) if you know where to get aircrack-ng 0.9.1 for feisty, lemme know
<kkathman> good luck
<DexterF> kkathman: nah nah, I only added a deb-src line, not a deb line.
<kkathman> DexterF:  well, but consider if you forget and do a dist-upgrade :)
<kkathman> or
<DexterF> even a dist-upgrade won't build debs from src until I manually do it, right..?
<kkathman> if you try to compile, you only have the deb-src (gutsy) for that particular set of pkgs - if they require other standard srcs you'll most definitely get mismatches
<kkathman> but you can always try :)
<DexterF> apt-get build-dep package figures that. wasn't too much and didn't complain
<DexterF> dumdidum.. compiling...
<DexterF> bam. aircrack-ng 0.9.1 :)
<DexterF> what I don't get tho is how that wifi stick works anyway. it scans wifi networks, displays power beams and so on but I seriously can't tell what kernel module handles it
<garfield> kkathman: sudo apt-get -f install i tink it work but im installing vlc to realy see if it work then i'll try adept
<kkathman> ok
<hudsy> i cant open amarok
<hudsy> ...
<DexterF> it's a Netgear WG111v2 I didn't get working on Etch, Feisty handles it right away, got a wlan0 and wmaster0, the latter seems to be the stick accordign to the MAC address
<DexterF> hudsy: I can't play the piano.
<DexterF> (more info)
<hudsy> i can....
<hudsy> but my amarok dont run
<DexterF> what version, what do you do, what happens, what does it say when you run it from a console?
<hudsy> it seems it runs but suddenly the icon disappears
<DexterF> run from a console
<hudsy> nothing..
<hudsy> hudsy@xD:~$ amarok
<hudsy> 
<mohamed_> almost talk about increase the memory used
<mohamed_> but i don't know where i set this
<mohamed_> http://www.mail-archive.com/ctjug-forum@googlegroups.com/msg01218.html
<garfield> kkathman: the PROBLEM IS FIX MAN TANKS A LOT .IT TOOK ME 4 DAY TO FIND HOW TO FIX IT.and i thoung it was linux that was install bad so i reinstall about 3 times linux :(
<kkathman> garfield:  super glad I could help :)
<Savak> now you can contribute to kubuntu ;)
<garfield> Savak:  lol never
<garfield> hahaha
<combo__> hi! can someone help with my USB disc (format: FAT) | if i want to copy something on it there is an alert saying that this is 'Read-only file system'... how to change that ? :] 
<kkathman> combo__:  you might need to make a change to your fstab - i.e. make it RW
<garfield> combo__: install ntfs-config then run kdesu ntfs-config then enable them to rite on
<combo__> kkathman: and how to change that fstab ?
<combo__> garfield: i have installed ntfs-3g already
<combo__> garfield: everything is configured well
<garfield> kkathman: no fstab it complicates to work
<kkathman> combo__:  use the following:  rw,user,noauto
<combo__> i have also windows (NTFS) partition and it is write-able so it works fine
<combo__> kkathman: ok.. let's see...
<garfield> combo__: run kdesu ntfs-config
<Savak> think you can just do mount /dev/sdax -o remount,rw
<kkathman> Savak:  yep that works too :)
<kkathman> I just figured he mounted via fstab or wanted to :)
<Savak> hehe yeah thats the long term fix :P
<emilsedgh> combo__: please go to SystemSettings->Advanced Tab->Disks and Filesystems, if it could find your disc, you could change its options and give suitable permissions to it
<combo__> kkathman: no such command (i wrote 'rw,combo,noauto')
<combo__> emilsedgh: will try that now
<kkathman> combo__: try what savak said and I'll get you the exact line
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<garfield> emilsedgh: he did allready but he cannot write to it
<NetSKaVeN> anyone can help me with a USB disk mount problem?
<kkathman> combo__:  /dev/<yourdevice>        /media/<yourmountpoint>  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Savak> combo_ try: mount /dev/<yourdevice> -o remount,rw
<kkathman> NetSKaVeN:  that line applies to you too
<kkathman> or do what Savak is saying
<NetSKaVeN> kkathman: disk is automounting well but with bad owner
<combo__> emilsedgh: hmmm... something very interesting
<NetSKaVeN> I need to change automount owner only
<combo__> when i opened discs and file systems...
<combo__> there is written that this module can't be read
<combo__> and there are also written possible reasons
<emilsedgh> combo__: go to administrator mode and modify your disk and change permissions/owner
<combo__> emilsedgh: i'm in admin mode
<combo__> and before connecting my usb disc (this is mp3 exactly) everything looked good
<combo__> but now there is nothing to do... only that communicate
<garfield> emilsedgh: your confusin him my way is easy and best u dont have to modify notthin or change admin etc
<combo__> can't do nothing :/
<garfield> combo__: ^
<mikko> hm, any ideas why cant i create folders (or anything for that matter) into my /media/hda1/ ?
<emilsedgh> so, go on garfield, sorry :)
<combo__> possible reasons: during last upgrade this module wasn't updated [ or ]  this modul is out of standard distribution of KDE or it is too old :/
<garfield> lol
<combo__> only those two reasons ... that text and nothing else here
* Savak must be the only guy in the world without a USB disc
<Savak> and I've lost my microdrive lol
<DexterF> lost like "blew" or lost like lost?
<combo__> garfield: i also tried your solution
<garfield> mikko: is your disk read and rite?
<garfield> combo__: what did kdesu ntfs-config say?
<Savak> lost like left it in another Thinkpad :(
<combo__> but it also doesn't work cuz every of those to option is turned on
<combo__> always those two option were turned on
<garfield> combo__:  the 2 option?
<mikko> garfield: it shows as writeable, so yeah
<combo__> garfield: yeap... i have 2 options
<garfield> mikko: even if it shows as writeble sometimes u have to install ntfs-config
<mikko> oh
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<juan_> my nvidia drivers arnt the right version for my kernel modules but theyre both installed from official repo, and i cant figure out how to get them to be the same version
<combo__> craaaaaap!! :[  |  it seems that my usb driver is crashed :////
<combo__> but under winXP it works as well
<combo__> so now i'm a bit confused :] 
<Savak> if it's ntfs, you need to ensure it's unmounted properly before disconnecting, or Linux will get angry
<zipper> juan_, in debian, i remember that i used to have the problem because i forgot to install the nvidia kernel package... but that shouldn't be necessary if you follow the (k)ubuntu guide
<combo__> Savak: it is FAT
<combo__> not ntfs, not fat32... but only FAT
<combo__> ( as manual says )
<juan_> ive installed both nvidia-kernel and nvida-glx
<garfield> combo__: in system settings>disk your hddd have to be mounted with user in your name  groupe your name and mounted permision anybody
<Savak> Why not just whack fat32 on it
<zipper> juan_, hmm... wierd. Have you installed a new kernel/kernel image since you installed the nvidia-kernel ?
<NetSKaVeN> anyone can help me with the KDE automount in Kubuntu?
<garfield> combo__: if your hdd is fat u have to choose type VFAT
<juan_> its a fresh install, but it was working yesterday so i must of done something wrong
<zipper> NetersLandreau_, noone can answer that question. However, if you state your problem, someone might
<combo__> but my usb driver cannot be even detected on this list :/
<zipper> juan_, apparently. Tried re-installing the drivers?
<zipper> or is that what you're doing now?
<combo__> if i plug it in ... and go settings->discs... and go into admin mode.. there is only an alert
<combo__> nothing else
<combo__> garfield: and where should i choose that VFAT type ?
<garfield> combo__: hmm that usb got probs
<combo__> before it worked well
<combo__> idunno what happened :|
<juan_> zipper: tgats wgat un doing now
<garfield> combo__: in disk filesystem look for your disk and choose it type vfat
<combo__> garfield: okay... so it won't work... cuz there is no list (as u're saying)... so it looks somethin' is crashed
<mikko> hm, i ran the ntfs-config and enabled write in it, but now i cant see anything in the drive
<zipper> juan_, hmm, no idea really. Try un-installing everything you have from nvidia, reboot, and start over
<combo__> there only an alert after pluging in my usb driver
<mikko> it does show the ammount of files in it from properties though
<combo__> and if it's not plugged in.. everything works fine
<combo__> so it is all about that stupid usb driver which is probably chrashed
<combo__> but under winXP works :/
<combo__> veeeeeeeery strange :/
<nerv203> Hmmm, can anyone help me? I'm trying to find a java plugin for mozilla in adept, but I can't seem to find anything. I've got the restricted, universe, and default repositories selected already. Am I just searching the wrong terms?
<combo__> wait a sec... can have it something in common with libfaad2-0 ? :))
<soc> hi
<nerv203> Hello soc.
<soc> is ther ealready a repo for kde4 alpha 2?
<BluesKaj> nerv203, java-common and j2re1.4 should take care of it
<nerv203> BluesKaj: Thanks :)
<emonkey-f> soc: I think they will be in the feisty-backports as soon as the are avalaible
<soc> ok thanks ...
<soc> jriddell normally packages them?
<mikko> nvm, ran the ntfs-config second time and that apparently did the trick, works now
<Riddell> soc: alpha 2 has been out for many months
<Riddell> soc: beta 2 isn't out yet, unless I've missed some announcement
<soc> soory, i meant beta 2
<soc> it was tagged last week as far as i know ...
<soc> Riddell: don't know if there will be a formal anouncement ...
<Riddell> soc: there will be, probably tomorrow
<soc> ah ok
<soc> just wanted to know if it's worth to compile it myself ...
<NetSKaVeN> anyone know a good doc about KDE automounting in Kubuntu?
<jhutchins> KDE mounts automatically?
<jhutchins> I would have called that loading, rather than mounting.
<jhutchins> Mounting is usually applied to filesystems, not desktop environments.
<lusr> j/wi5
<Kworth> Anyone using kmymoney ? i need setup help
* hero says "hi"
<ubuntu_> test
<yeniklasorr> Knetworkmanager is not keeping my wireless network's passwords. I do not want use kwallet. Can you help
<zipper> why dont you want to use kwallet?
<NetSKaVeN> jhutchins: KDE mounts the hotplug devices
<BasilS> what do you think about using more than one dm(for example Gnome and KDE) ? Is it harmful for system?
<ddd> hello all
<ddd> i have a strange problem. i connect to the net with kppp. everything works fine but konqueror and kontact act like i'm not connected. I'm on kubuntu feisty.
<zipper> BasilS, it's "wm" for window manager, and no... If you do it properly, it should be quite safe except for taking up a bit more hdd space
<yeniklasorr> zipper : kwallet wants password each login. Is there any option for knetworkmanager remember passwords?
<leOn> is there any way i can blacklist modules on grub ?
<zipper> yeniklasorr, but if you give that password once every login, no other programs will ask you for it. Kopete, knetworkmanager and so on
<yeniklasorr> zipper : I'm closing kwallet automaticly (after 1 minute). Because of privacy.
<ddd> any method how i can try to find the problem with konqueror?
<emilsedgh> you closet your wallet because of privacy, then you want that it remembers your password
<jhutchins> BasilS: Gnome and KDE are more than just desktop managers, the problem is they're starting to handle system chores like managing drive mounts, and there can be conflicts.
<jhutchins> NetersLandreau_: Actually, hal/udev/hotplug should handle mounting them.
<jhutchins> KDE should just provide a control interface.
<emilsedgh> with KDE 4.x, with Solid, that would be possible...
<kaminix|benkyou> How is a bash variable formated? I want to make a tagging script later on, but make the files it should use now. Can I write something like this on each line of data? $variablename='data' (ex: $artist='Marilyn Manson' or $album='')?
<kaminix|benkyou> Will it be easy to use in a way like: randomtaggingprogram -artist $artist -album $album -title $title -tracknumber $trackno?
<yeniklasorr> emilsedgh : I have 10 instant messengers open. Lots of different password. What is point of your question ? My wallet is closing after 1 minute. Do you know how to keep password for knetworkmanager ?
<emilsedgh> no
<gaehurch> hi
<nadrosima> hello
<pag> !hi | nadrosima
<ubotu> nadrosima: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nadrosima> !thanks  |  pag
<ubotu> pag: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nadrosima> hey pag
<nadrosima> i have a small proplem
<pag> nadrosima, be more specific ;)
<nadrosima> cant set display depth or scren resulations my other pc
<nadrosima> ati graph card
<pag> nadrosima, personally I can't help - I know nothing about ati, sorry... hang around for a while, maybe someone else will be able to help you
<nadrosima> u want see more externalthree.com/2.png this picture staying 2 week :P
<nadrosima> ("Konversation terminated!"). so use ctrl+alt+esc ? this true ?
<mille_> hello i am new to kubuntu and have a question on updating
<mille_> how often does kubuntu update go get updates?
<emilsedgh> mille_: go to adept manager, then click on reload
<mille_> does it get auto updates?
<emilsedgh> mille_: no, this will make Kubuntu know about updates...
<voln> hello i need a prog for synchonisation pocket pc with kubuntu
<mille_> in debian i did it manualy
<mille_> ok so it is still a manual process
<emilsedgh> mille_: its same in Debian, adept is a frontend for APT, its like synaptic
<emilsedgh> voln: maybe kmobiltools will help?
<arash> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<mille_> thanks for your help emilsedgh
<arash> can somone tell mewhich to install if i want to be able to see java from a website?
<emilsedgh> mille_: adept notifier does it automatically, i think..
<voln> emilsedgh that for mobile phone
<emilsedgh> np voln
<voln> emilsedgh it's for pocket pc too?
<emilsedgh> voln: i dunno :(
<emilsedgh> voln: thats small, try it
<voln> emilsedgh ty, i wil try
<david__> how do i install the kde theme manager ??????
<DUKiSA> anobady knew who to fix eror 21 ?
<david__> the kde theme manager where is it in kubuntu????
<mille__> david__: System Settings
<david__> its not there.
<nadrosima> System->Preference>Qt3 Configuration or Qt4 Configuration
<garfield> stdin: i install beryl but im not seing the red crystal in the k-menu to run it so it can be in the bar on the desktop.i only have the beryl setting maneger
<nadrosima> garf u need to more setting
<nadrosima> display on xorg and system settings
<nadrosima> /!beryl
<nadrosima> ! beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nadrosima> ! beryyl nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryyl nvidia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<david__> no its not there. i mean the design manager that can handle .kth files
<nadrosima> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BuildYourOwnNvidiaGlx?highlight=%28beryl%29%7C%28nvidia%29 for nvidia
<kysiragi__> can someone help me configure beryl so that when i run it all my windows dont become unmovable?
<yamato> Hi @ all
<mille__> david__: type kcontrol in your console
<kysiragi__> ok
<yamato> question: how can I configure samba to acces it from WAN?
<kysiragi__> hey matthew, you at wsu?
<nadrosima> /etc/init.d/samba conf need write share stage to directory + accesmode
<yamato> hello?
<yamato> okay
<es> hello! I wonder if the kernel in kubuntu 7.04 by default is for i386 or i686
<nadrosima> godd night all
<david__> how di  i install a .kth?
<es> it says 2.6.20-16-generic
<yamato> so I have toi change the sec-level?
<jussi01> es: its generic so either
<es> either what... i386?
<SlimeyPete> es: both i386 and i686
<es> jussi01: SlimeyPete> ok so since
<es> I have a p4 no need to recompile for enable the hyperthreading feature and everything it autodetect right?
<nadrosima> yep
<nadrosima> i386
<SlimeyPete> es: no. It will just work straight away.
<SlimeyPete> es: assuming you are using a recent version of ubuntu
<es> yes 7.04
<es> great thanks
<SlimeyPete> es: yeah, it will just work then. You don't have to do anything.
<nadrosima> dun worry i am install same verrsion and  using it now
<david__> how can i get the design manager for kubuntus kde?
<david__> its not in the control center of kde
<nadrosima> david  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QTThemeWithoutKDE?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=design+manager&fullsearch=Text
<Datradan> join kubuntu
<es> to me using gentoo it looks like a dream having the system ready after about an hour :)
<anandanbu> Help needed to mount the DVD drive as my Ubuntu7.04 reports when i try mount manually http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36341/
<nosrednaekim> last 20 lines of dmesg please
<nadrosima> sistem settings > advanced > disk & file system mount any
<nadrosima> ineed any desktop on linux for PDA (smart phone)
<jussi01> nadrosima: google trolltech
<nosrednaekim> nadrosima: you need what?
<nadrosima> kde for pda ?
<jussi01> and I think access from palm is linux based
<nadrosima> i see a mirror mobile linux but now not remember where ?
<nadrosima> :=(
<garfield>  i on kubuntu 7.04 i instal beryl im not seing the red crystal to activat is im only seing beryl maneger
<nosrednaekim> kde is too "heavy" for a PDA. check out the eeePC though
<garfield>  i also had install compiz i see no trace of it
<nosrednaekim> garfield: that is the icon to activate it.
<nosrednaekim> garfield: righ click on it, windowsmanager, beryl
<nadrosima> hey garf why u want forced ur computer hardware ?
<garfield> theres nothing to right click on im not seing the red crystal to right click on it
<nadrosima> u need add ur starting sesion GLX
<nosrednaekim> garfield: alt+f2, "beryl-manager"
<garfield> nosrednaekim: then what?
<nosrednaekim> garfield: now do you see the red crystal in the system tray?
<nadrosima> garf what is ur graph card ?
<garfield> nosrednaekim: no
<nadrosima> nv ati intel sis ?
<anandanbu> On inserting the DVD i am getting this error in Ubuntu 7.04 http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3891/mountproblemyf3.png
<snowdonkey> Hey.  I already have a "Show Desktop" button on my taskbar but is there a shortcut for minimizing all windows?
<nosrednaekim> snowdonkey: isn't that what show desktop does?
<snowdonkey> Yes, but I hide my taskbar so if there are keystrokes rather thank clicking that button I'd use it more often.
<nadrosima> please check ur monting type (auto ) and acces (not grub only u simple@ubuntu so "simple )
<nosrednaekim> garfield: try running beryl-manager from a konsole
<nosrednaekim> snowdonkey: there may be... IDK look in the shortcuts config.
<nadrosima> i think garf cant do full requr..
<garfield> nosrednaekim: i have beryl manager in front my eyes but its the red crystal im not seing in the  system tray
<nosrednaekim> garfield: I think you have beryl settings in front of your eyes...
<kkathman> garfield:  have you right clicked on the little icon in the tray?
<fyrmedic> I just moved my harddrive into another computer and it freezes with the message "mdadm: none of the devices are in conf" or something like that. I assume I need to do a reconfigure or something like that. any suggestions?
<tim> have you run "beryl" in a terminal?
<tim> no fymedic
<snowdonkey> nosrednaikim: I found it, under "Panel" in Global shortcuts.  The default is Alt + Ctrl + D
<tim> *not
<nosrednaekim> snowdonkey: ok, thanks.. good to know.
<kkathman> garfield:  if everything is properly installed, you simply right click the icon in the try, click the select - and choose Beryl
<tim> fyrmedic: you will probably find a reinstall easier :) linux isnt as mobile as XP
<kkathman> but why go with beryl - its a dead end product?
<kkathman> install compiz-fusion instead
<toma> hi, does anyone have the /etc/apt/archive entry for kde 3.5.7 for feisty ?
<nosrednaekim> kkathman: its what fiesty has by default
<garfield> kkathman: i found the problem
<kkathman> i understand nosrednaekim  but the fact is - in gutsy it wont be default
<kkathman> and its a dead end product :)
<fyrmedic> tim: that sucks.
<kkathman> and compiz-fusion works extremely well now
<nosrednaekim> kkathman: so? the two work almost exactly te same
<kkathman> not really
<nosrednaekim> kkathman: its harder to get
<kkathman> why is it harder to get?
<kkathman> there are great ubuntu wikis :)
<kkathman> course you cant just "click a button"
<kkathman> hehe
<garfield> kkathman: in adept it was telling me its install but when i run beryl manerger in the console it say says it wasnt install.pff damn ADEPT MANEGER
<kkathman> lol
<garfield> !OHMY | garfield
<tim> fyrmedic: yeah. its probably possible to reconfigure everything, I am assuming your getting a kernel panic during boot?
<tim> because if your getting to a terminal you can use a script to reconfig everything
<kkathman> garfield:  psst heres a hint - learn the cli commands then you wont have as much ambiguity :)
<garfield> kkathman:  what is the cli command?
<kkathman> garfield:  command line interface - terminal commands rather than just gui :)
<fyrmedic> tim: yeah. I have had major failures of computers in the last week. 2 power supplies, at least one hd, 1 board and I am left with a laptop and a legacy 486 machine unless I can restore the other with spare parts. Loads of fun
<garfield> gui??? kkathman
<kkathman> garfield:  yes your point and click interface (i.e. KDE or Gnome)
<nosrednaekim> garfield: graphical user interface
<fyrmedic> tim: I suppose the kubuntu reinstall isn;t that bad. unfortunately my wife and kids are screaming for at least one windows machine in the house.
<tim> fyrmedic: if you cant get to a terminal, although it would be technicaly possible to use a bootcd to do some repair work, I think figuring out all the things that were broke would take an eternity
<kkathman> fym hehe I have that problem myself :)
<kkathman> oops fyrmedic I mean
<garfield> kkathman:  nosrednaekim ??? im confuse explain like u would to a child :(
<fyrmedic> kkathman; I think I had a lightning storm come through while I was out of town.
<nosrednaekim> garfield: explain about what?
<kkathman> garfield:  hmm well, a GUI - is what you use when you point and click with your mouse on things
<garfield> kkathman: k
<mille__> gui is windows
<mille__> gui kde
<mille__> gui gnome
<garfield> nosrednaekim: i right click on beryl and choose what?
<kkathman> mille__:  well kind of yes - windows is an Operating System that has a GUI interface
<kkathman> KDE is a GUI (or window manager)
<mille__> I know i was just making it simple
<kkathman> right
<nosrednaekim> garfield: right click on beryl icon -> selectwindow manager->beryl
<kkathman> nosrednaekim:  told him to do that earlier (not sure he did ) :)
<garfield> nosrednaekim: and?
<garfield> nosrednaekim: wheres the cube?
<nosrednaekim> garfield: that will start beryl
<nosrednaekim> garfield: try ctrl+alt+right arrow
<garfield> nosrednaekim: nothing happen
<nosrednaekim> garfield: ok.... what type of video card do you have?
<garfield> nosrednaekim:  WOOW WOOW WOOW WOOW WOOW WOOW WOOW WOOW WOOW WOOW WOOW WOOW WOOW
<nosrednaekim> I figure that did something..
<nosrednaekim> :)
<garfield> nosrednaekim: OK how to i see the hole cube?
<nosrednaekim> ctrl+alt+ left mouse click and drag mouse
<braders> Hey can anyone help me with getting my wireless to work please?
<angelo> #ubuntu-it
<nosrednaekim> braders: sure... what chipset?
<braders> chipset for?
<garfield> nosrednaekim: that is so freekin SWEET
<garfield> !ohmy | garfield
<nosrednaekim> braders: the wireless chipset. intel? atheros? broadcom?
<braders> im getting the error " The requested wireless network requires security capabilities unsupported by your hardware
<nosrednaekim> braders: again.... what is your chipset.
<nosrednaekim> braders: it should show in "lspci"
<braders> im in windows at the moment because cant get net connection on ubunto
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok. well, I need to kno the chipset... look around i the windows hardware config.
<braders> i got a intel pentium D processor, syslink router and using a netgear usb dongle
<braders> what chipset my cpu?
<nosrednaekim> braders: ok... what model
<braders> for? sorry if i sound silly
<nosrednaekim> no... your wireless. give me the model # of the netgear dongle.
<braders> cool it is Netgear WG111v2 54Mbps wireless USB 2.0 Adapater
<nosrednaekim> ok.. thanks... BRB
<braders> ok thankyou
<nadrosima> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/#N
<nadrosima> bra click pls ask first google
<nosrednaekim> braders: hmm thats odd.... it says your wireless dongle should be automatically and fully supported by fiesty
<braders> when i click the little wirless thing in ubuntu it says my wireless router name there
<nosrednaekim> what type of encryption are you using?
<braders> but when i click it comes up with the error i said earlier
<braders> well i was using WAP2 personal
<braders> but changed it to WEP 128bit hrex
<ubuntu> hi therei need some help installing ubuntu
<Mr_Sonoma> ubuntu, what kind of help do you need?
<braders> is that correct the WEP 128 bit Hex digital security?
<nosrednaekim> braders: and WEP doesn't work either?
<ubuntu> well i'm up to the partition bit and i need to create a partition
<nosrednaekim> braders: try a smaller WEP key.. say, 64bit
<nadrosima> make handly
<Mr_Sonoma> ubuntu, is this your first ubuntu install?
<ubuntu> yes that is correct
<noesis> I have a pretty OLD Fujitso hard Drive that worked on a 2.4 kernel on Slackware. However, Feisty on the 2.6.2 kernel does not seem to detect the hard drive, but gives no error message either. I have checked demsg and it just simply isn't there... My one hard disk and two optical disks do get detected however. How should I go about it?
<Mr_Sonoma> ubuntu, are you dual booting with windows or installing completely?
<braders> ok and i should just be able to click the wireless icon and then click my routers name on the drop down menu then the key entry bit will come up?
<ubuntu> dual booting with windows
<nosrednaekim> braders: yeah.
<braders> ok brill i will try a 64 bit wep security ;-) thanks for your help
<Mr_Sonoma> ok if i was you for my first install i would let the installer automatically set the partitions, just select "use the largest free space" and let it run
<noesis> does the livecd use a different kernel from the default kernel after installation on Kubuntu.?. I am sure my hard-disk got detected on the live cd
<ubuntu> yeah but my largest has windows on it
<nosrednaekim> braders: k
<nosrednaekim> noesis: nope.. same kernel
<mahdi> windows won't be on free space, so that can't overwrite anything
<Mr_Sonoma> it can partition the "free" space that doesnt have info on it, basically resize the windows partition to allow for the ubuntu partitions
<ubuntu> i got 2 partitions two  30 gb  so it will use them?
<nadrosima> ubuntu can u see ur old hardisk when u select partition with handly ?
<noesis> nosrednaekim: It should be a kernel issue if the drive isnt listed in dmesg?
<nosrednaekim> noesis: that is correct
<noesis> nosrednaekim: kubuntu is going to hate me if I install 2.4 kernel?
<nosrednaekim> noesis: I think that would be rather hard anyway ;)
<ubuntu> i really hope it don't resize any of my other partitions
<noesis> nosrednaekim: any way one can get legacy stuff from 2.4 kernel compiled as an extra module on the 2.6 ?
<nadrosima> if u cant see ur old disk in to bios menu /all linux reading bios setting automa..
<nosrednaekim> noesis: thats probably virutally impossible.
<noesis> nosrednaekim: the drive isn't that important to me.. i can probably replace it for $2, but i need the data... i'll just boot DSL or something and mount and get the stuff off and buy a new disk.. i think that is going to be the most painless option.
<ubuntu> it's all on the one hard drive with 5 partitions and 30gb just sitting there
<noesis> thanks for your input nosrednaekim  :-)
<garfield> nosrednaekim: tu conai dautre racourci pour beryl?
<nosrednaekim> ya...
<Iacobus> hello
<nosrednaekim> garfield: no hablo espanol o purtugues
<nosrednaekim> hello
<garfield> nosrednaekim: lol sory lol i got cary away with beryl i forgot to speek english here
<nosrednaekim> :)
<garfield> nosrednaekim: u know anymore shortcuts for beryl?how to ben the pages?
<nosrednaekim> garfield: look in beryl settings all the shortcuts and extra plugins are listed there.
<garfield> nosrednaekim: u know anything how to install drivers for webcam.i want to install my webcam to show my friend for them to leave xp for linux
<garfield> :)
<nosrednaekim> garfield: lol... umm no I don't
<nosrednaekim> !webcam | garfield this might help though
<ubotu> garfield this might help though: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<garfield> nosrednaekim: beryl sett theres nothing next to the shortcuts
<nosrednaekim> garfield: add shortcuts for those functions then..
<Jazzman> No estoy...regreso luego
<Iacobus> #kde
<Jazzman> Ya volv
<nadrosima> hey garf pls say me ur graph card model ==?
<voln> is anyone knows about how can i improve spam protection in kmail
<nadrosima> if u have nv need to instal aiglx
<nadrosima> voln this is a mail options not kmail options
<voln> i use bogofilter and crm114 but... all spam in my inbox
<Mr_Sonoma> do you have bogofilter and crm set to put the spam in the trash?
<Iacobus> alguien sabe como me puedo conectar al servidor de terra?
<voln> Mr_Sonoma yes, according wizard setup
<Mr_Sonoma> lol ok well i was trying to think of something "simple" that could have been over looked
<Mr_Sonoma> LOL
<voln> Mr_Sonoma sorry in trash
<hcbox> hello ttlm : )
<hcbox> bon aprs deux jours, j'me bat toujours avec fglrx :D
<hcbox> oops wrong channel :D
<nadrosima> u have ati card ur jobs very very hard
<nadrosima> ahuahu
<hcbox> yeah
<hcbox> and its not working
<hcbox> xD
<hcbox> i just want to remove properly the fglrx driver & reinstall it to use
<nadrosima> meto and change pc use now amd and nv
<hcbox> I want to change my pc, but gimme the money baby :D
<nadrosima> lol
<nadrosima> dpkg -l beryl beryl-core beryl-manager beryl-plugins beryl-plugins-data beryl-settings beryl-settings-bindings emerald emerald-themes libberyldecoration0 libberylsettings0 libemeraldengine0  linux-restricted-modules-common restricted-manager ubuntu-restricted-extras xorg-driver-fglrx xserver-xgl xserver-xorg-video-ati
<hcbox> outch :) ?
<nadrosima> remove it but ur desktop cannot open nex time
<hcbox> i dont use beryl
<nadrosima> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nadrosima> re install xorg preff.
<hcbox> hum will see,
<nadrosima> if u dont have any driver
<nadrosima> use mesa ok ?
<hcbox> hum
<hcbox> my Xorg log give me the reason not the same kernel...
<SRN9> hey all quick question how would I go about fixing a marginal error in my Lexmark printer? I am not seeing anyhting in my printer setup here to fix this:(
<hcbox> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found < its 2:0:0 how can i change it ?
<nadrosima> lolll
<hcbox> xD
<hcbox> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:2:0:0
<nadrosima> listen first go bios change adapter mode
<hcbox> (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<nadrosima> pc to pc expres
<hcbox> Its AGP
<hcbox> no pci :D
<draik> !podcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<draik> How do I download podcasts?
<nadrosima> not download
<draik> ...?
<nadrosima> need to add a adress
<draik> not following you. I want to get the KROQ Kevin & Bean podcasts
<Fyodor> buenos dias
<elias_> hi I trying to patch kernel 2.6.16 with mipl2.0.2
<Mr_Sonoma> buenos dias, no habla espanol. habla ingles
<elias_> but I cannot find some of some option in xconfig
<drewcipher_> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<drewcipher_> !esp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<drewcipher_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jetsaredim> anyone know what's up with beta2?
<jetsaredim> was supposed to be released on 8/30
<anonimo> hey
<anonimo> someone know how to update adept ?
<anonimo> like apt-get update
<ks3> probably apt-get upgrade
<Jucato> anonimo: in Adept Manager, click on Fetch Upates in the toolbar
<draik> nadrosima: How do I get podcasts?
* Jucato waves to draik
* draik waives to Jucato
<scienceboy> is there a way to share music through amarok?
<jhutt> Hi Ya'll I'm a mega noob and I need help installing Kubuntu on my laptop.  I have the Kubuntu ISO and a network setup I need to install it on my laptop that does not have a CD-Rom or Floppy drive, it does however have PXE boot.  I'm using Windows XP, any help or a full step by step guide would be great.
<nadrosima> draik for listen ?
<draik> yes
<nadrosima> need  be a member a bodcast sites
* scienceboy is wondering if you can share music (listen only) through amarok
<nosrednaekim> !network install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network install - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jhutt> thanks
<nosrednaekim> jhutt: I have never done one.... what I would reccomend is do a WUbi install
<toopy> hello, how to use metacity by default in kubuntu?
<scienceboy> !amarok
<nosrednaekim> toopy: why in the WORLD would you want to do that>
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<jhutt> WUbi install?
<toopy> nosrednaekim, because I like Metacity themes better?
<nosrednaekim> jhutt: yeah... you install from within XP.
<nosrednaekim> toopy: Metacity is only going to chane the titlebar..
<nadrosima> lspci and see ur network card later eth(x) up / ifconfig eth (x) 192....2 10. 2 gw 192.  10 .....2
<jetsaredim> anyone know what's up with kde4 beta2?
<nosrednaekim> jetsaredim: whats up with it?
<nosrednaekim> jetsaredim: should be released real soon
<jhutt> But how would that get it on my laptop, I think I forgot to mention my laptop does not have an operating system. Windows XP is on my desktop
<nosrednaekim> jhutt: ah...
<nosrednaekim> jhutt: that is a problem ;)
<jetsaredim> nosrednaekim: ok - that's basically what I was wondering
<alejandro_> someone have used pando in linux?
<jetsaredim> I know the schedule on kde.org says 8/30
<nosrednaekim> jetsaredim: I think it has been taggen, so the devs are probably working on releaseing it within a couple of days
<alejandro_> why when the var is set
<Jucato> tag != release
<nosrednaekim> jetsaredim: thats when the "tagged" it. then the distros have to build packages
<alejandro_> i cant launch pando whith an desktop icon?
<jetsaredim> ok - so its kinda on its way?
<nosrednaekim> jetsaredim: yep:)
<jhutt> I have read countless forums and HOWTO pages but nothing seems to work I have tried both windows and linux, I just want my lappy to life :'(
<Kenichi_nl> trigger
<nosrednaekim> jhutt: can this laptop boot from USB/
<toopy> does anyone know how to make metacity load by default in kubuntu? I know theres a way
<nadrosima> way maybe use a flash disk for linux later use this flash disk with ur laptop
<nosrednaekim> toopy: modify the startkde script in /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop
<Kenichi_nl> how do i download files from irc
<nadrosima> maybe ....
<jhutt> nosrednaekim: No it can't
<nosrednaekim> jhutt: hmm ok. google for ubuntu net-install I guess.
<nosrednaekim> jhutt: OR.. do you have another laptop around?
<jhutt> Yeah its a Dell 9400 and I ain't opening that
<nosrednaekim> jhutt: lol... I was thinking spapping HD's...
<nosrednaekim> jhutt: can't harm anything..
<Kenichi_nl> Can some one help if i typ trigger or dir or ls there,s nothing happing
<alejandro_> what im program does anyone like
<alejandro_> gaim or kopete?
<nosrednaekim> Kenichi_nl: try running "bash"
<jhutt> the dell uses SATA anyways the one im trying to get working is a compaq n410c
<Kenichi_nl> bash
<toopy> what am I supposed to modify in /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop......I don't see anything related to window managers
<kkathman> alejandro:  why not try them both and see which one you like ?
<jetsaredim> nosrednaekim: do you know if beta2 is actually being built or if its still too early for that even?
<Kenichi_nl> "bash"
<Braders> Hey can anyone help my install beryl?
<multiservers> hey can someone help me how is called the program that you can play windows .exe files on linux wijnme or something someone nows?
<_2> Kenichi_nl /dcc send nickname /path/to/file.name  /dcc get nickname
<kkathman> Braders:  check out the wiki there are good how tos there :)
<nosrednaekim> jetsaredim: actually i'm not sure... check up on www.kde.org and see if they have released tar-balls yet
<oxyman> multiservers: you mean wine?
<multiservers> yeh
<multiservers> where can i download that?
<Kenichi_nl> the wiki from beryl is dead but installing beryl is easy and i got got slatehorn glass theme
<kkathman> Kenichi_nl:  there are still some there tho
<_2> Kenichi_nl if that's not what you want...  /exec wget URL
<kkathman> Kenichi_nl:  especially in the ubuntu tutorials areas
<oxyman> multiservers: it should be in the repositories. so you can download it through the package managment
<nadrosima> omg all users wat to forced pc lol why want to install beryl ?
<Kenichi_nl> no i need to download a file from irc
<multiservers> oke il have a look
<multiservers> Adept mangaer right?
<kkathman> I have compiz-fusion here and it was easy to do
<Brader1> Hey can anyone help me install beryl?
<oxyman> multiservers: yes
<kkathman> Brader1:  what card do you have - video wise?
<_2> Kenichi_nl like i said  dcc   or wget
<multiservers> oke
<scienceboy> how do i switch the clock in the 'taskbar' from a 24 hour clock to a twelve hour AM PM clock?
<Brader1> ATI Radeon X200 i think
<Brader1> 128mb
<nosrednaekim> Brader1: help for things like that is in #ubuntu-effects
<Brader1> oh ok thanks also thanks for your help earlier nosrednaekim all sorted now ;-)
<nadrosima> scienceboy click pls
<nosrednaekim> Brader1: you the wifi guy?
<Brader1> only thing i keep lossing my internet connection
<Brader1> yea ;-)
<nosrednaekim> Brader1: well... move closer to the router.
<Kenichi_nl> Beryl installing is easy but is compiz fusion the merge between beryl and compiz
<kkathman> Brader1:  check out google and put in beryl ubuntu ATI  and you'll get a hit there
<Brader1> getting a 70% connection
<scienceboy> nadrosima: not registered so can't :P
<nosrednaekim> Brader1: ah...
<nosrednaekim> Brader1: how often does it cut you off?
<scienceboy> how do i switch the clock in the 'taskbar' from a 24 hour clock to a twelve hour AM PM clock?
<kkathman> scienceboy:  right click on the clock and choose configure
<nadrosima> right click pls
<Kenichi_nl> i wanna have a dock bar but there are no good ones
<toopy> kenichi, try avant window navigator
<NickPresta> kkathman, right click on clock > Date and Time Format > Time & Dates > in the Time Format, put something like 'pH:MM:SS'
<kkathman> Kenichi_nl:  ksmoothdock is ok - but I use KDE to be a dock bar
<kkathman> NickPresta:  ahh yeah -true
<kkathman> lol
<Kenichi_nl> i wanna leave the kde bar at the bottom above a dock would be nice
<kkathman> Kenichi_nl:  also AWN is pretty decent too
<kkathman> I dont particularly care for it myself, but you might
<kkathman> ksmoothdock I think it the one that has the parabolic thing
<Kenichi_nl> http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/3022/schermafdruk13ss4.jpg
<Kenichi_nl> i did had one in the past what i could load in karamba
<Chousuke> That's KDE4?
<Kenichi_nl> no its kde 3.57
<Chousuke> hmm
<Kenichi_nl> i just got the new crystal theme and glass beryl
<BrightEyes`> how can i update ekiga using repositories...im on kubuntu7.04 and in adept it cant find the latest ekiga
<Kenichi_nl> http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/6834/schermafdruk12ve5.jpg
<NickPresta> BrightEyes`, not every package in the repos are the latest package available. Most aren't. Do you absolutely need the latest version?
<BrightEyes`> NickPresta: yes.i just want to try it with voipdiscount
<Kenichi_nl> those karamba gadgets i need do add them in ever session because if beryl started they are going
<Kenichi_nl> are here dutch users?
<nosrednaekim> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<toopy> does anyone know how to make metacity load in kubuntu when it starts up? I know theres a way
<brmassa> Guys, im planning to install windows on my first partition. where can i find a good tutorial to reinstall grub after it?
<Kenichi_nl> no dont install windows
<brmassa> hehehe
<nadrosima> never install grub on the windows partition
<brmassa> i need. im programmer and i need to test on many env
<nadrosima> select other disk
<Kenichi_nl> it will take the boot loader away if you install windows
<nosrednaekim> brmassa: virtualization?
<brmassa> nadrosima: well... kubuntu is on my hda2 => the second partition. windows will be on my hda1, the first one
<Kenichi_nl> is it windows vista?
<nosrednaekim> brmassa: thats not a problem... you can reinstall grub from a liveCD
<brmassa> nosrednaekim: my CPU does not support it.
<brmassa> its a Athlon XP 2000. somewhat old
<brmassa> no! win XP
<brmassa> how?
<nosrednaekim> brmassa: yeah.. thats a bit old for virtualization.
<oxyman> brmassa: how about the wiki pages? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<brmassa> ;)
<BrightEyes`> how can i update ekiga using repositories...im on kubuntu7.04 and in adept it cant find the latest ekiga
<Kenichi_nl> Do you guys get people to use kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Kenichi_nl: sometimes.
<BluesKaj> We help ppl who have questions about kubuntu as well :)
<Kenichi_nl> i live in the netherlands but most of the people dont wanna try it
<brmassa> bad for them! hehe
<venik> sound system issues: every time I open a browser, I lose the sound (from Amarok)
<Kenichi_nl> haha indeed in windows my pc will not run at full power but in linux it does i just got a low budget pc
<brmassa> its the same problem every company in the world have. people dont buy their products... it involves marking, quality of the product, and time!
<venik> Is this the "Auto-suspend if idle after XX second" deal?
<venik> or a setting in Amarok?
<brmassa> probably
<Kenichi_nl> I got one strange thing my webcam ist show in kopete only my tv card
<nosrednaekim> venik: konqueror or firefox?
<venik> Kon., FireFox or Opera
<brmassa> sometimes, kubuntu thinks your sound card is digital when it is not. maybe you shuold check it too
<venik> in fact, opening ANY program kills the sound
<brmassa> jezz! hehe
<logixoul> Guys, I need this package to use Compiz 0.5.2 in KDE, right? http://ftp.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig/
<logixoul> (it's not in any repository I can find)
<brmassa> which kubuntu version?
<logixoul> Feisty
<venik> 7.04
<brmassa> hmmm use beryl then
<nosrednaekim> venik: turn off arts
<logixoul> brmassa: hmm, why? beryl is old
<venik> what is ARTS?  I never turned it on
<Kenichi_nl> will installing kde 4 be easy in the nest release
<brmassa> logixoul: its basicly the same project
<nosrednaekim> logixoul: I don;t think you NEED that package
<dasy2k1> when i use beryl i get no window decorations, really anoying
<brmassa> forked and now reunited
<nosrednaekim> venik: system settings->sound and multimedia->hardware
<nosrednaekim> dasy2k1: you using emerald?
<dasy2k1> think so as i dont get the red gem to check
<venik> I see no ARTS in there
<brmassa> logixoul: compiz and beryl have basicly the same code.
<venik> I was playing Sirius radio when I noticed it
<brmassa> but its not an answer if you really want to install compiz right?! :P
<logixoul> brmassa: no, the latest version of Compiz (after the union with beryl), is a lot improved over what used to be Beryl
<logixoul> which is why I want Compiz ;)
<Kenichi_nl> its a shame the next release wont have kde4 default
<brmassa> i see...
<mahdi> how would i know if i need to use nvidia-glx-new or not?
<scienceboy> how do i switch the clock in the 'taskbar' from a 24 hour clock to a twelve hour AM PM clock?
<nosrednaekim> dasy2k1: run "beryl-manager"
<nosrednaekim> venik: when you go there... switch audio driver to alsa.
<brmassa> make sense. well... installing it from source or some external rep will need further information
<mahdi> scienceboy: right click it, select date and time format, 'time and dates' tab, then change the time format to am/pm
<dasy2k1> @Kenichi_nl KDE4 looks ok so far but im not sure about dolphin
<scienceboy> mahdi: thanks!
<venik> I think ALSA is running, because when I shut down, I see that it is turned off explicitly
<underdog5004> I want a script of mine to run down a list of filenames and do a "find" on each one...which command would I use for that?
<NickPresta> mahdi, which graphics card do you have?
<Kenichi_nl> in kde3 i rather use Veroveraar
<oxyman> on gutsy dolphin is running very fine :-)
<logixoul> nosrednaekim: well, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion says compiz-kde is needed to get window decorations in KDE. And compiz-kde depends on libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig.
<mahdi> NickPresta: xfx nvidia geforce 8600gt
<BrightEyes`> whats the Ekiga program for kubuntu?
<brmassa> but... if you want to risk using brand new stuff, you might want to test Gutsy, which have almost the newset compiz
<logixoul> nosrednaekim: well, I guess I'll just download this libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig and see :) thanks
<logixoul> brmassa: thanks too
<Kenichi_nl> i finaly can install programs trough the console
<dasy2k1> what is dolphin like?
<nosrednaekim> venik: change the sound driver to alsa.
<venik> I did, and since then it is trying to restart the sound system... it seems to be doing it over and over again
<NickPresta> mahdi, check out this: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html I don't think the 8600 is supported...
<dasy2k1> does it have that blasted breadcrum trail like gnomes default
<nosrednaekim> dasy2k1: its like nautilus... dumbed down
<nosrednaekim> dasy2k1: the kde4 version is good though
<dasy2k1> ARRRGH i hate nautilus
<dasy2k1> ok
<mahdi> NickPresta: thanks
<NickPresta> mahdi, you might have to use the open source drivers instead of the proprietary binary
<venik> I can't tell whether it is busted, or just take forever?
<mahdi> NickPresta: i get what you mean, i just don't know how to go about it
<NickPresta> mahdi, check out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3277236
<scienceboy> is beryl-manager the only thing that i need to get for beryl?
<nosrednaekim> venik: :sounds" like its busted ;)
<venik> ok-- I'll kill it and restart
<nosrednaekim> mahdi: you need the 100 series driver
<nosrednaekim> scienceboy: no... you need beryl too
<nosrednaekim> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mahdi> nosrednaekim: i'll check that out in a second, do you have a handy-dandy link for me to look at?
<paines> hi
<NickPresta> mahdi, nosrednaekim is correct. the 100 series drivers support the 8600. http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/appendix-a.html
<scienceboy> oh ... lol, ok. thanks nosrednaekim!
<nosrednaekim> hi paines..
<paines> i want to use schillys cdrecord with k3b instead of growisofs, cause 20 % of my burns fail. any chance to configure k3b that it uses cdrecord for dvd burning. i want to see if cdrecord works better
<nosrednaekim> paines: yes... i think there is way...
<xto> algum que fale portugus
<xto> ?
<paines> nosrednaekim, that would be great. could you give me a hint
<nosrednaekim> 'fraid not... google it. But do think it is possible
<paines> nosrednaekim, okay. never mind . thank you anyway
<andersin> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<venik> well, switching to ALSA made no difference-- almost anything I do shuts down the sound
<venik> Konqueror, Opera, Firefox...
<paines> bye
<venik> I must be the only one having this problem... ;-(
<dasy2k1> which repo is opera in?
<nosrednaekim> venik: file a bug.
<venik> I get is as a deb package from the Opera site
<nosrednaekim> venik: take a look at demsg too.
<venik> what is demsg?
<nosrednaekim> dmesg is a list of errors and output generated by the kernel. just run "dmesg" in a konsole
<venik> The way around this problem is to disable the KDE sound system taking over from any program that might need the sound card
<venik> Somehow they solved this in XP
<nosrednaekim> venik: can you do that?
<venik> I did, and it fixed the program
<venik> problem
<hayami> hi anyone knows how to use c++? i had an error compiling
<xto> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Repsa_Jih> i know hot to use C++
<hayami> yeah?
<Repsa_Jih> what was the error message given?
<hayami> can you help me?
<hayami> check
<venik> but the default was to Auto-suspend if idle after 60 second
<hayami> //Primer programa Hola Mundo - Hola linda
<hayami> #include <iostream>
<hayami> int main() {
<hayami>   std::cout << "Hola linda\n";
<hayami>   return 0; //indica que la funcion main a terminado satisfactoriamente.
<hayami> }
<hayami> that's not it
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hayami> it says
<hayami> error main must return 'int'
<hayami> what does that error means?
<BrightEyes`> anyone to help on getting the latest Ekiga (kubuntu 7.04?
<Repsa_Jih> that's very strange
<sayers> is there a tool to mount an .iso in KDE?
<Repsa_Jih> which compiler are you using?
<hayami> anjuta
<BrightEyes`> hayami: the open source compiler gcc wants main always return an int... before closing main add return 0;
<hayami> =o so what i have to do?
<Repsa_Jih> there is a return 0...
<nosrednaekim> sayers: kwikdisk
<hayami> check friends
<hayami> i will put my code on paste bin
<Repsa_Jih> kk
<hayami> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<emilsedgh> sayers: there is a servicemenu, in kde-apps i think
<nadrosima> hello again
<hayami> i'm new here, and i check a guide howto install c++ well here is g++ right? the compiler
<nadrosima> enjoy nvidia + amd 64 bit
<sayers> emilsedgh: and where is that? I dont see anything there
<emilsedgh> sayers: or...kde look?
<BrightEyes`> anyone to test ekiga with?
<blix> hi folks
<venik> can anyone help me with the settings of Audacity?
<blix> is there an official list of irc channels somewhere?
<hayami> repsa_jih
<emilsedgh> blix: what?
<hayami> check friend
<hayami> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36359/
<Repsa_Jih> yes?
<venik> When I try to record, I get an error telling me to check the sound device and sampling rate
<hayami> there's my program code
<Repsa_Jih> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36360/
<blix> emil: like I said, is there a directory somewhere on the web that lists irc channels?
<Repsa_Jih> you used a void for main
<Repsa_Jih> g++ only accepts int
<hayami> =o?
<hayami> how can i change that?
<Repsa_Jih> blix: there is none
<hayami> i have to change a void?
<emilsedgh> blix: clients could retrieve the list of channels frfom a server :)
<Repsa_Jih> you can get all channels on a server, tough, using /list
<emilsedgh> s/frfom/from
<Repsa_Jih> hayami: check my correction
<hayami> wow
<hayami> i put
<hayami> int main (int)
<hayami> and it compiled =o
<hayami> but now how do i run my program?
<Repsa_Jih> open up the terminal
<Repsa_Jih> cd to the directory your progam is in
<Repsa_Jih> and us
<Repsa_Jih> ./your-program-name
<Repsa_Jih> s/us/use
<hayami> fantastic man!
<hayami> thank you
<hayami> but instead of main i always put int?
<Repsa_Jih> no problem
<hayami> sorry
<hayami> instead of void?
<Repsa_Jih> yes
<Repsa_Jih> yes, that would be best
<hayami> even if i'm using floating numbers? that's not a problem?
<Repsa_Jih> nope, that has nothing to do with it :)
<Repsa_Jih> main = always int
<nosrednaekim> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hayami> ok repsa thanks a lot
<Repsa_Jih> no problem
<M[i] lad> emilsedgh, inja foshe bedam dar beram :D
<otalivan> hi everybody. I need to shutdown X on kubuntu in order to install the official Nvidia driver, and I type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" in a console as advised, but it doesn't work
<otalivan> anyone has any idea on another way to kill X ?
<ScorpKing> hi
<nosrednaekim> otalivan: are you running kdm?
<otalivan> I am running kde
<otalivan> I have kubuntu installed
<nosrednaekim> otalivan: you don't have ubuntu installed?
<otalivan> I'm a begginer, as you may have already noticed ;)
<garfield> nosrednaekim: esque beryl peu fonction avec un cd live?
<nosrednaekim> thats what we speciallize in ;)
<otalivan> no, I have kubuntu instead, isn't this the "kubuntu support channel"??
<M[i] lad> blix, mamnon :*
<nosrednaekim> otalivan: yeah... but I was just wondering if you had ubuntu installed as well.
<M[i] lad> blix, eva khail kardam toye technotux hastam !
<nosrednaekim> otalivan: you can reboot the computer ;)
<ScorpKing> i want to mount a loopback encrypted disk on my home directory when i log in. it must use the password from kdm in the mount prosess. any ideas or where do i start looking?
<otalivan> well, I had it installed before but I changed to kubuntu, I tried it and I liked the KDE environment better than Gnome
<nosrednaekim> otalivan: are you still using the gnome login manager?
<nosrednaekim> otalivan: is the login manager brown?
<otalivan> I don't think so, I installed kubuntu using Wubi
<otalivan> nooo
<otalivan> it's blue
<ScorpKing> i think he uses kdm. top will show.
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok :)
<nosrednaekim> just checking.
<otalivan> the command "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" didn't work because it DOES kill X, only that it doesn't show up a command line, instead I get a black screen with a cursor but no prompt line...
<nosrednaekim> try ctrl+alt+f2?
<ScorpKing> otalivan: i just got here. what is the problem ur having?
<otalivan> I've tried to reboot the computer but I don't know how to get the "boot menu"
<otalivan> well I simply want to kill X in order to run the official nvidia driver installer
<otalivan> I think I will try ctrl+alt+f2, haven't done it before
<nosrednaekim> otalivan: so you can't reboot?
<nadrosima> re configure x server
<BrightEyes`> what option should i find in my router settings to open ports?
<nosrednaekim> !ports
<ScorpKing> otalivan: press <esc> when u boot and choose recovery mode. nvidia won't install in runlevel 3 or higher.
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<nadrosima> bright u use linux go set to DMZ
<kkathman> otalivan:  you can, by the way, shutdown an X service a couple of ways - at the CLI you can do a sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop (if you get a lock you can delete the lock in the /tmp file
<otalivan> I understand that reboot is simply to restart kubuntu, right? I obviously can reboot, but I don't know how to get the "boot menu" once kubuntu starts running, so every time I reboot I alwats get the graphical environment running
<nosrednaekim> otalivan: ah! I see.
<nosrednaekim> otalivan: must be a wubi thing...
<nosrednaekim> otalivan: I think kdm has an otpion to stop the x server.
<nadrosima> otivan sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg open pc recovery mode
<ScorpKing> otalivan: press <ESC> when it sais Grub Loading...
<BrightEyes`> nadrosima: how do i go to DMZ?
<nosrednaekim> "command line mode" or seomthing.
<kkathman> nosrednaekim:  the command I gave above will stop it I believe :)
<blix> when I typed in /list ...does this cause alot of traffic?
<nadrosima> dmz a modem setting and u use static ip
<BrightEyes`> nadrosima: i dont have such option in my modem/router settings
<nosrednaekim> kkathman: yeah..it will but thats not his problem.
<nosrednaekim> bye all!
<nosrednaekim> work time..
<nosrednaekim> :)
<kkathman> well yeah I think that his problem and x-server are two things :)
<kkathman> bye :)
<nadrosima> otivan sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg open pc recovery mode
<ScorpKing> the problem is that to install nvidia binary drivers you have to be in runlevel 1 on kubuntu. the only way to get there is from startup. just switching to runlevel 1 once the computer booted will only show the bootsplash image. tty1,2,3.. doesn't work then.
<nadrosima> otivan sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg open pc recovery mode
<sayers> is there a video player that can play a DVD .iso backup?
<nadrosima> scorpking u to
<nadrosima> otivan sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg open pc recovery mode
<kkathman> ScorpKing:  once you drop to the cli out of KDE you can easily compile and install the driver
<kkathman> Ive done that 100s of times
<ScorpKing> kkathman: it didn't work for me, but anyway...
<BrightEyes`> nadrosima:
<kkathman> ScorpKing:  you do have to make absolutely certain that 1) you stop X  and 2) you have all the compile tools
<ScorpKing> sayers: one way to do that is to mount the iso as loopback and play it from there.
<kkathman> ScorpKing:  then cd to the directory you have your NVIDIA driver file in... sh that file and choose to BUILD/Compile the interface
<sayers> ScorpKing: I've done that but there is audio ts video ts and that is a bit harder to play?
<ScorpKing> kkathman: is that for the .bin file?
* esteve is away: Gone away for now.
<kkathman> well the last time I did the nvidia driver it was an SH file I got directly from the nVIDIA site
<ScorpKing> sayers: all dvd's look like that. use kaffine or vlc to play it once it is mounted. you might need some codecs if it complains.
<sayers> ScorpKing: so I play both folderS?
<ScorpKing> sayers: open the .vob files
<sayers> ScorpKing: THere are quite a few
<ScorpKing> sayers: there is usually about 4 that is 1gb or so. they will have similar filenames. thats where the main movie is.
<sayers> ScorpKing: I think I got it :)
<ScorpKing> :)
<sayers> !yay | ScorpKing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yay - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sayers> :*(
<sayers> ScorpKing: Thanks
<ScorpKing> lol
<AirstrikeIvanov> Kubuntu users, Id advise against trying Compiz Fusion, it seems to fail completely when you try to install it, and #compiz-fusion doesnt want to help.
<hjunes> I cannot force wireless assistant to use only one essid :(
<ScorpKing> kkathman: the installer wil try to download a kernel and if that fails it will compile one. if ur not in runlevel one it usually say it cant install.
<shadowcat> how do you get H.264 decoding working in Kaffeiene?
<winbond> hjunes, what do  u mean
<kkathman> ScorpKing:  hmmm you have the option - it will ask you if you want to download one - I always say NO and let it compile
<ScorpKing> kkathman: :) many ways to do it.
<hjunes> winbond, the signal goes up and down, obviously there are packet losses, then an another wireless network is chosen, but another wireless networks(essids) do not work for me.
<kkathman> hehe yep - actually just going through the basic instructions on the Restricted Formats...blah is prolly best
<AirstrikeIvanov> hjunes: Try configuring the interface manually, instead of using DHCP?
<ScorpKing> just for info. those that want to play windows based videos and dvd's in kaffeine will have to install the w32codecs packege. i don't see it in the repos so google for it.
<winbond> hjunes, there should be an option to select which network to use bu default, and if you have disconnects then you need to fix the connection, which router do u have?
<shadowcat> ScorpKing: what about h.264 decoding?
<shadowcat> that's not a windows codec as far as I know
<shadowcat> considering that vlc works with it....
<hjunes> I would like to forbid the use of other networks and use only my SpeedStream ADSL modem.
<blix> what is kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> shadowcat: i don't know what that is, but try w32codecs. maybe it works.
<ScorpKing> ubuntu linux with KDE
<blix> ah right..
<blix> is that it?
<ScorpKing> yes and it's nicer. :-D
<blix> I'm getting used to GNONE
<blix> GNOME
<ScorpKing> :(
<blix> what's so good about KDE?
<Tomi-idle> kde is elegant, beautiful, useful & starts with K
<ScorpKing> mmm. i like it and it looks great.
<blix> why don;t they just scrap the Kubuntu project
<blix> and use KDE in the Ubuntu project/
<blix> ?
<Arwen> KDE isn't braindead
<Tomi-idle> blix: why dont they just scrap gnome?
<ScorpKing> :( ur not being nice.
<Arwen> GNOME just plain can't do anything
<blix> Tomi - that is my point
<ScorpKing> GNOME is useless. haha
<winbond> hjunes, all the networks in range will be visible, u have to set urs as the default
<ScorpKing> maybe not. :)
<Tomi-idle> blix: glad we got choices is to choose from.someone likes gnome, some like kde. we're on #kubuntu after all
<blix> no it's not
<blix> I'm using it now, chating to you rioght now
<blix> too much choice is bad I think
<Tomi-idle> that's open source for ya
<ScorpKing> blix: go to #ubuntu :D
<blix> no
<blix> lol
<ScorpKing> lol
<waylandbill> too much choice is the essence of open source
<blix> it's good in some ways..
<Tomi-idle> distros tend to choose mostly the best general software but you can always try other stuff out easily
<waylandbill> freedom. That's the only "way" that one should be concerned with.
<blix_> someone kick me out/
<blix_> ?
<Tomi-idle> write /quit
<ScorpKing> i think sometimes resources are waisted with having too many of the same opensource programs and products.
<Tomi-idle> oh nm
<hjunes> winbond, cannot set my SpeedStream as default in Wireless Assistant 0.5.5
<Tomi-idle> blix: <-- blix has left this server (Nick collision from services.).
<blix_> what I was saying is...if Ubuntu is to become more ubiquitous then it needs standards
<waylandbill> noone kicked you out. blix. you got a collision
<blix_> otherwise Joe Bloggs will just confused
<blix_> collision?
<waylandbill> blix has left this server (Nick collision from services.).
<Tomi-idle> blix_ well ubuntu (gnome) is the normal install. kubuntu is ubuntu with just different desktop environment. there's still a lot in common
<blix_> yeah I'm fully aware of that.
<blix_> well I guess Windows does have lots of versions itself
<blix_> so Linux is really no different
<milian> nabend
<Tomi-idle> microsoft tries to stuff those standards up your throat.. we dont want that ^^
<Arwen> how does Microsoft stuff anything up your throat?
<Arwen> if you don't like it, don't use it
<Tomi-idle> then when they decide to change it, the old version wont work anymore
<kkathman> Arwen:  good point :)
<Tomi-idle> there are situations you gotta use windows.. i.e. schools until i get the convinced
<blix_> Tomi - or the new version won't work :P
<Tomi-idle> blix_ vista... mmmm
<blix_> even with Vista - it's still hasn't kept up with new drivers and etc
<runlevelten> Tomi-idle: That's the opposite of a standard.
<Tomi-idle> and they're already working on the "7" os
<winbond> hjunes, did you try to update?
<blix_> 7?
<nadrosima> and genune chack hack :P
<ScorpKing> Arwen: microsoft don't allow you to change anything if you don't like it. you're stuck with what they give you.
<Arwen> ScorpKing, wtf does that even mean?
<blix_> I don't think that really matters
<Arwen> If you don't like Microsoft software, don't use it.
<Arwen> It really is as easy as that.
<ScorpKing> lol
<blix_> even if Ubuntu was like Microsoft...I don't think people trying to alter the OS would still be a small minority
<Tomi-idle> Arwen: it's not that easy
<Arwen> Yes. It. Is.
<mille_> any one have problems with the feisty-backports
<runlevelten> Arwen: Wait until you get a job.
<Arwen> mille_, what problem in particular?
<Tomi-idle> there might not be software for your specific needs, or the software is awful compared to windows soft.
<Arwen> runlevelten, guess what, everything has a consequence.
<mille_> i am thinking of enabling them
<Tomi-idle> i'd rather go the productive way and use windows if the software would be better for it
<Arwen> Tomi-idle, well, go write it yourself. That's what this whole open sores software is about, no?
<Arwen> Anyway, I'm tired of people claiming that MS is forcing them to use their software.
<winbond> hjunes, sudo apt-get upgrade wlassistant
<blix_> Quantas or Screem?
<AirstrikeIvanov> Tomi-Idle: If you cant find something or dont like it, Dont use it. Its that simple. We dont have a gun to your head forcing you to use Kubuntu.
<Tomi-idle> Arwen: not everyone can code <.< but yeah, i'd have to convince people to write specific software --- and trying to avoid soft patents on the way
<kkathman> MS doesnt force anyone to do anything
<ScorpKing> Arwen: having a bad day?
<Arwen> mille_, QT4 was broken for a few days a while back, but other than that I haven't had a problem with backports.
<runlevelten> Arwen: What is restricting the ability to copy and paste text from docx files in the office rtial?
<kkathman> last I checked I didnt see a gun to my head
<BluesKaj> Vista is deing dissed by their former supporters PC mag and PC world for a slow clunky and bad technology software that doesn't integrate very well even with apps supposedly written for it ...I wouldn't call it a turnaround on the mags part but now linux actaully has a page dedicated the OS :)
<Tomi-idle> AirstrikeIvanov: that went 360' pretty fast
<mille_> ok thanks arwen
<AirstrikeIvanov> About Vista, I wouldnt touch it.
<blix_> Vista I would only use for games
<blix_> and maybe certain apps
<Arwen> BluesKaj, yes, so what?
<AirstrikeIvanov> Windows Vista reports everything done to Microsofts quality control. If you do anything they dont like, or for no reason, your Windows will just randomly refuse to start.
<blix_> otherwise I am liking Ubuntu
<kkathman> i certainly wouldnt install it ... but you dont have much choice... you cant buy a Dell without it now :(
<Arwen> *sigh* vista bashing?
<kkathman> not bashing - just preferences :)
<AirstrikeIvanov> Nah, I just tested it
<blix_> but you can buy a Dell with Ubuntu
<winbond> hjunes, sudo apt-get upgrade wlassistant
<runlevelten> Arwen: You know there are places where you can windows troll to your heart's content.
<Arwen> blix_, any of.... 3 models
<runlevelten> Digg, for instance.
<Arwen> runlevelten, actually, you're the one trolling./
<kkathman> Arwen - the truth is, Vista still doesnt support alot of things...and actually thats pretty shameful at this point
<hjunes> winbond, that's already feisty fawn
<BluesKaj> not bashing Arwen , merely reporting what i read in the editorials of  a couple of pretty influential pc mags
<Arwen> It's FUD like what you spew that makes people wary of Open Source Software.
<runlevelten> I don't spew any fud at all.
<Arwen> And I'm not pushing an opinion on Vista one way or the other. But bashing anything is kind of stupid. If you don't like it, don't use it. Ranting gets nothing done.
<runlevelten> I only see you ranting.
<blix_> GNOME does suck
<kkathman> Arwen - case in point - at our corporate office we have 7 printers on a network - on the vista machine (out of the box) only ONE of those printers were supported (they all were either Xerox or HP printers)
<BluesKaj> hehe runlevelten
<Arwen> kkathman, yes, and that is on topic... how?
<kkathman> so no, thats not FUD
<blix_> XP still rules
<kkathman> well the whole thing here is off topic I admit :)
<kkathman> hehe
<AirstrikeIvanov> Yeah
<runlevelten> Indeed.
<AirstrikeIvanov> Lets go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<blix_> ok
<Tomi-idle> kubuntu/xp/ubuntu . in that order
<blix_> on my way
<Arwen> Either way, MS bashing gets nothing done and only makes OSS look like zealotry.
<ScorpKing> ok
<eddjc2> hey all
<Fusion^> hi. i noticed that whenever i ran compiz fusion, my gpu's temp shoots up to 73c. Is this acceptable? thanks
<Arwen> 73c? that's not acceptable for anything
<Arwen> get a new fan
<Tomi-idle> can you change usb vendor id manually? i'd like to force a webcam to work with another vendors same-ish model
<Fusion^> Arwen, really? wish it were that easy. its a notebook...
<Tomi-idle> Fusion^: if it's nvidia 7600gt or something like that it's ok
<Arwen> Fusion^, heh
<Tomi-idle> Fusion^: try to search for your model on the net and get a temperature low/high
<Fusion^> Tomi-idle, its a quadro nvs 110m (7300)
<eddjc2> amm having a problem with general network dubries in kubuntu - I have a static ip address set up on a router and am able to port forward to an address (i.e 192.168.1.3). How do I set it up so that a) kubuntu has a static ip address and can connect to the internet and b) apache is configured for that ip? I've been messing around ended up causing an ip conflict across my network and yet no other computers ave that ip. When nothing worked I gave up
<david__> buona sera
<david__> how are you?
<Tomi-idle> Fusion^: can't find a specs sheet on it <.<
<AirstrikeIvanov> eddjc2: Set up your interface using a text editor on /etc/network/interfaces (as a superuser of course!)
<AirstrikeIvanov> eddjc2: From then on, Apache should work fine.
<djmaster13> plop all
<Fusion^> Tomi-idle, same here. the palm rest are really warm. it's a dell latitude. do you think i should contact them or something. i just doubt that they'd be friendly enough to help since feisty is not supported on the latitudes
<djmaster13> !seen Eurky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen eurky - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<djmaster13> Question rapide avant que j'aille me couch
<eddjc2> AirstrikeI: ok I'm there - what should it say?
<djmaster13> oups
<djmaster13> english sorry
<djmaster13> exit
<eddjc2> (interfaces that is) - I have auto eth0 (br) iface eth0 inet dhcp
<winbond> hjunes, did u update it?
<hjunes> winbond, trying to get wlassistant from gutsy
<nadrosima> hello ! who know can be open corel12 on with wine ?
<winbond> hjunes, did you run the upgrade command i gave you?
<Googleheimer> ummm
<hjunes> winbond, yep, mine is always upgraded to feisty fawn
<winbond> hjunes, run it and check the version ,
<Googleheimer> anyone know how to get midi playback...I'm trying to use kguitar and Denemo...kguitar freezes and I get no sound from Denemo
<ScorpKing> cheers all!
<hjunes> winbond, you mean 0.5.5-0ubuntu5
<christoffer> Hey. Anyone who have had succes with installing a SPCA5xx webcam?
<Googleheimer> what about acer orbicam?
<winbond> hjunes, the latest one is 0.5.7
<winbond> hjunes, but if you have pocket loss , you need to change the channel u are using, raise the transmitting power or move the router into a different spot
<winbond> hjunes, which router are you using?
<voidmage> I can't get kde to recognize and automount my usb thumb drive
<hjunes> winbond, yeah i now, I should upgrade to gutsy which have 0.5.7, or, to have wireless-utils-devel to compile from source
<hjunes> winbond, I have changed channel and raised my SpeedStream router a bit.
<Googleheimer> Gutsy is nice...they finally got some sort of support for the ENE Technologies card readers
<hjunes> winbond, wireless-utils-devel is not in Feisty
<winbond> hj, im running gutsy, but i really dont like the performance of ubuntu, its been lacking
<Fusion^> Tomi-idle, i switched compiz off. im getting 68 - 69c.... what do you think?
<Daisuke_Laptop> what processor is this?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<alejandro_> someone had tried to install cedea 6.0?
<Tomi-idle> Fusion^: my 7600gt idles at around 58-60c on stress it can go over 70 easily. but it's a desktop model :/
<Tomi-idle> Fusion^: would help if there's specifications for your card
<Fusion^> Tomi-idle, that doesn't sound good to me
<t3h0wner2> ugh at alsa
<Fusion^> Tomi-idle, it would be a 7300
<SilentDis> odd question:  My cell provider (Alltel) has a high-speed 'net access option available.  I will finally be able to ditch my crummy dialup!  I intend to drop a little low-powered server in place to do the actual connection, then back to my router, etc.  I have to connect a cell phone to a USB port for the inital connection.  Anyone had any experience doing something like this on an ubuntu server build?  Should I go with 6.06 LTS or 7.04?  any
<SilentDis> suggestions at all?
<Tomi-idle> Fusion^: nvidia-settings have 115'c as slowdown threshold. so im not worried
<Tomi-idle> Fusion^: if you have the binary drivers try nvidia-settings yourself and check if it's a different slowdown temp
<t3h0wner2> Anyone have much experience getting the retarded alsa to work for via audio on gateway mx3230?
<t3h0wner2> i got it to work on "ubuntu" a while back, but I cant remember what I did...
<Fusion^> Tomi-idle, slowdown threshold is 99c
<winbond> hjunes, i dont know why u cant set a network as a default, i just used the wlass yesterday on a mint distro and there was a option to automatically use a given network
<t3h0wner2> Anyone? What other alsa packages should e installed?
<CPrgmSwR2> Can someone help me get the ati-drivers-8.40.4 working
<Fusion^> thanks Tomi-idle that's a lot quicker than this tech support guy :)
<t3h0wner2> ...?
<hjunes> winbond, the problem is when network goes down: a new network is picked up from the list, but i does not work, instead, I would like to deny other networks
<hjunes> winbond, typically SpeedStream is chosen, no problem when it is present, just others are not denyable
<Karti> Hi all, after a machine crash, is there a log file that can be viewed to see what the issues were?
<waylandbill> Karti: /var/log
<CPrgmSwR2> This is really odd
<CPrgmSwR2> [   60.153864]  [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 5584 using kernel context 0
<Karti> waylandbill: thanks, I looked and checked faillog and lastlog and they look to be full of @
<Karti> waylandbill: I looked in syslog and it stops at 8am this morning, would this be a good incication that is when the power went etc?
<CPrgmSwR2> is it not possible to use the new ati-drivers
<waylandbill> Karti: yes. follow the timestamps young padawan. :P
<DevideZero> there is an easy way to install compiz fusion ( nvidia ) on kubuntu ?
<Karti> lol, yes its a lot easier than the old windows event viewer. I did notice another - syslog.0 and a few that were syslog.gz. My question, master, does the system do this automatically everytime the system starts?
<Daisuke_Laptop> does ti create a startup log?  i would imagine so
<fabian> Hey guys! Is it possible to boot the kubuntu-installer from a usb-hdd rather than from cd? I do not have a cdrom-drive :(
<DevideZero> fabian , yes
<CPrgmSwR2> oh cool
<CPrgmSwR2> how big does the flash drive have to be?
<bhgfhgfd> fabian yes but you will have to set it up though your system bios
<fabian> DevideZero: ahh, cool, any howtos describing this?
<DevideZero> 700 mb i think ( like the kubuntu cd )
<DevideZero> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<fabian> bhgfhgfd: my bios is able to boot usb-devices (i am very sure of that :) )
<bhgfhgfd> fabian cool beans
<Karti> Daisuke_Laptop: Ta
<fabian> DevideZero: hum, this tutorial requires windows... for what did you search? I'd look on my own, but I don't really know what to look for...
<DevideZero> fabian can you extract iso image ?
<CPrgmSwR2> http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-without-cd-or-usb-boot
<fabian> DevideZero: well, I would mount it and then just copy from the loopbackdevice?!
<travis_> ...
<ch40s> my task bar has locked up
<travis_> i need help, anyone willing to help me out?
<ch40s> any suggestions?
<fabian> ch40s: what do you mean, "locked up" ?
<travis_> i did the kubuntu install through ubuntu, but i still have the gnome desk top, but i want to try out the kde desk top environment, how the heck do i change it
<ch40s> nothing works when i lcick it
<ch40s> well
<fabian> try pressing alt+f2
<fabian> and then enter "killall -9 kicker && kicker"
<ch40s> worked
<fabian> fine :)
<ch40s> what is that?
<travis_> so can anyone help me out now?
<fabian> it restarts the taskbar (=kicker)
<ch40s> ah oh
<nosrednaekim> travis_: when you come up to gdm.. the login manager, there should be a menu
<nosrednaekim> travis_: or a button to bring up a menu.
<travis_> where i put my user name and everything?
<nosrednaekim> travis_: yeah.
<radioaktivstorm> hello
<travis_> ok, and there should be a button to bring up a menu, then what? FYI I still have the ubuntu login screen
<nosrednaekim> travis_: click it and there should "sessions" button, click that and you should be able to select KDE
<travis_> ah i see
<travis_> thanks
<julie> hi all
<lucian> hello all
<nosrednaekim> hello
<nosrednaekim> everyone..
<radioaktivstorm> i am trying to install the Baghira kubuntu theme according to a tutorial. i have two questions: 1) how do i check the dependencies before i compile, and why isnt my make working?
<lucian> i think you have to install "make"
<nosrednaekim> radioaktivstorm: heh... there is a baghira package in the repositoried
<nosrednaekim> !info kwin-baghira
<ubotu> kwin-baghira: KDE theme for Apple junkies :). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1 (feisty), package size 750 kB, installed size 2132 kB
<radioaktivstorm> oh really ?? O_O thank you nosrednaekim
<radioaktivstorm> ^_^
<nosrednaekim> :)
<radioaktivstorm> nosrednaekim,  my computer wasnt able to locate the package
<nosrednaekim> radioaktivstorm: you using fiesty?
<radioaktivstorm> mmhmm
<radioaktivstorm> freshly installed
<nosrednaekim> radioaktivstorm: did you do an apt-get update?
<nosrednaekim> yet?
<radioaktivstorm> i did one when i installed something, but i'll do it again
<nosrednaekim> and enable the universe repository
<nosrednaekim> in adept_manager
<radioaktivstorm> how do i do that in adept? i've been using gnome/xfce... so im a bit new to kde
<logixoul> Hi. I'm experiencing this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/136636 - anyone have any ideas offhand or should I just wait? :)
<nosrednaekim> radioaktivstorm: inside adept go to Adept->manage repositories
<radioaktivstorm> thank you nosrednaekim :)
<nosrednaekim> NP
<radioaktivstorm> umm..... its not there. the only option available in adept menu is quit
<CPrgmSwR2> http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/482-Me-vs.-Microsoft-Vengeance-is-Mine!.html <-- funny article
<nosrednaekim> radioaktivstorm: is this adept_manager?
<radioaktivstorm> oop nope adept_installer. *facepalm* thanks for being patient with me
<DevideZero> there is an easy way to install compiz fusion ( nvidia ) on kubuntu ?
<fabian> so long, good night everyone!
<CaBlGuY> greets everyone
<radioaktivstorm> fantastic! the package worked ^_^ thanks nosrednaekim!
<CaBlGuY> wondering if anyone can help..
<CaBlGuY> ok, can anyone tell me what this error means??  It's coming up now when I try to boot to my freshly updated install to 7.04..   any help would be great--  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36378/
<nosrednaekim> radioaktivstorm: great!
<CaBlGuY> I've asked in Ubuntu but, no one is answering over there as usual..  :/
* Daisuke_Laptop loads the page
<Daisuke_Laptop> that, my friend, means it be broke
<CaBlGuY> Nooooo....  :O   REALLY???
<CaBlGuY> :p
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> now, on a more helpful note...
<CaBlGuY> which would be nice..
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's installed, or live cd?
<Karti> CaBlGuY: Try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279884
* Daisuke_Laptop applauds Karti for knowing what the problem is :D
<CaBlGuY> It's installed..   used to be 6.10 and I just upgraded to 7.04 and when I went to reboot after the install, that came up..
<Karti> *Doffs hat to Daisuke_Laptop* Whilst hiding Google page
* CaBlGuY looks at the page that Karti said to look at...
<Karti> CaBlGuY: It gives more advice from the middle downwards
<Karti> worth a try
<Daisuke_Laptop> hehe
<ch40s> my BIOS for the laptop is older than 99
<ch40s> what kind of issues will i have?
<nosrednaekim> google is our "backend"
<nosrednaekim> he who can search best is king
<Karti> In the land of the blind, the man with the talking google terminal is king!
<Karti> ch40s: Try updating BIOS, though not recommended if you are not sure
<dwidmann> Hmm, is anybody else having stability trouble in digikam in gutsy?
<GoodHabit> Hello! How to configure VPN at Kubuntu and how-to place it upping at start? And reconnect it when disconnected.
<ch40s> Karti: how would i go about updating it? this Thinkpad is anceint
<ch40s> ancient
<CaBlGuY> *still reading*
<nosrednaekim> !VPN
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Fusion^> Hi. I have a small problem. I just upgraded to 3.5.7. Now, the shutdown, restart, hibernate and suspend buttons are not appearing on my logout menu. It's just logout that's there
<dwidmann> Fusion^: did you log in via kdm or did you startx?
<Karti> ch40s: find out the type and manufacturor and follow the website instructions
<nosrednaekim> Fusion^: running compiz or beyl?
<Fusion^> dwidmann, gdm is my default login manager
<Fusion^> nosrednaekim, yes. compiz fusion
<Karti> ch40s: Although if you try it with the live disk first, and it works fine, you should have no issues (I believe)
<nosrednaekim> Fus
<ch40s> ok
<nosrednaekim> Fusion^: yeah thats a known bug...
<ch40s> seems like it finished loading live screen is black now though
<Fusion^> nosrednaekim, any workaround?
<nosrednaekim> yes, there is.. I don't know it though..
<nosrednaekim> as we say here.... google is king (and your friend)
<Karti> ch40s: there are other options on boot. Not sure what they are but if you F1 on the main boot screen then it should help you choose. I had to use -noapic for one of my installs
<Fusion^> nosrednaekim, how do i change my login manager from gdm to kdm?
<mohamed_> hi, is there translator i can use it in kubuntu , ?
<Fusion^> nosrednaekim, i mean, to default
<ch40s> ok
<nosrednaekim> Fusion^: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<CaBlGuY> ok, It looks like I may be having a grub issue..  that's what I keep seeing.. so, how would I go about re-installing grub??
<Fusion^> thanks nosrednaekim let me try something
<nosrednaekim> not stopping you ;)
<ch40s> Karti: your referring to the IBM boot screen not the live CD right? i see  no options for noapic
<Karti> CaBlGuY: Try this one - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<CaBlGuY> *looking*
<Karti> ch40s: No, on the Live disk you should see options right at the bottom, F1, F2 and F3 etc
<ch40s> ok
<waylandbill> ch40s: yes there is. one of the F keys will show you the boot options. It's listed on the bottom of the boot menu screen
<hcbox> i removed all fglrx entries... what happend now :)
<ch40s> this i know
<ch40s> ty guys
<Karti> NIght all.....
<Fusion^> nosrednaekim, switched the defaul dm to kdm. it restored all the missing buttons. weird...
<nosrednaekim> Fusion^: oh well :)
<nosrednaekim> great :)
<Fusion^> nosrednaekim, i wish there was a better fix than that
<ch40s> karti
<nosrednaekim> Fusion^: there is... google it up.
<waylandbill> probably from unpacking the files from the package.
<ch40s> "if  you experience lockups or other hardware failures, disable buggy apic interrupt routing"?
<ch40s> so i add the parameter noapic?
<evri2> can someone help me about this problem ( http://pastebin.ca/681566 )?
<ch40s> acpi=force is required for.... is says before the status bar and kubuntu splash come up on live
<hcbox> is the best solution to solve xgl, 3d accel, compiz and anything with 3D issues is to switch ati to nvidia ?
<mohamed_> !traansslator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about traansslator - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mohamed_> !dictionary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<engonga> hi gays
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<GoodHabit> .
<GoodHabit> engonga: We are _not_ exactly.
<engonga> i'm open minded
<engonga> no problem
<WaltzingAlong> i use to be
<WaltzingAlong> where does one start when interested in developing an extension for kopete?
<NickPresta> WaltzingAlong, the docs, most likely :)
<WaltzingAlong> NickPresta: :d
<evri2> can any1 help me?I want to install compiz-fusion.Where should i get it?
<NickPresta> !compiz | evri2
<ubotu> evri2: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hi everyone. Why cant I install the KDE 4 beta?
<nosrednaekim> WaltzingAlong: #kde-devel
<CaBlGuY> 7.04 is Fiesty right?
<NickPresta> AirstrikeIvanov, what seems to be the problem?
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<NickPresta> CaBlGuY, yes
<CaBlGuY> and 6-10 was..
<WaltzingAlong> AirstrikeIvanov: you can
<CaBlGuY> *6.10
<AirstrikeIvanov> WaltzingAlong ,NickPresta: I followed the instructions in the topic, but when i try to install kde4libs-dev it responds: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36385/
<NickPresta> WaltzingAlong, http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdenetwork/kopete/introduction.html#intro-to-kopete-web
<CaBlGuY> !6.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 6.10 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> edgy?
<AirstrikeIvanov> I use Feisty.
<CaBlGuY> I'm lookin on the page now..
<WaltzingAlong> NickPresta: thanks
<NickPresta> AirstrikeIvanov, `sudo apt-get -s install kde4base kde4base-dev` that works for me (simulated of course)
<AirstrikeIvanov> Nope, says the same thing.
<AirstrikeIvanov> Cept for both packages, and not just kde4base-dev.
<CaBlGuY> found the version history on Wikipidia,.  :p
<NickPresta> AirstrikeIvanov, hmm. Let me try something
<AirstrikeIvanov> I did turn on pinning in my apt preferences, is that a problem?
<nosrednaekim> AirstrikeIvanov: you have to enable backports
<AirstrikeIvanov> I did
<nosrednaekim> or "unsupported updates"
<WaltzingAlong> AirstrikeIvanov: could be
<AirstrikeIvanov> I turned them on ffs
<NickPresta> AirstrikeIvanov, when I go to install them, I don't get any errors.
<NickPresta> AirstrikeIvanov, post your sources.list (on pastebin)
<AirstrikeIvanov> NickPresta: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36386/
<AirstrikeIvanov> wierd, multiverse and universe are commented out, but i can install fom them just fine?
<NickPresta> AirstrikeIvanov, have you done a `sudo apt-get update` recently?
<AirstrikeIvanov> Yeah, I did after enabling backpots
<AirstrikeIvanov> ports*
<AirstrikeIvanov> im doing it again now, cause somehow universe and multiverse were commented, so i uncommented
<evri2> i have some gutsy packages installed.How can i install feisties again?I cannot remove them because if i try to do,it will remove nearly 1200 packages.
<evri2> i needed to install alsa 1.0.1.4 and it was avaliable in gutsy.So i only installed alsa but i think it installed/upgraded some of other packages forexample libc6.
<mahdi> NickPresta, nosrednaekim, got my card working. thanks for the help earlier!
<AirstrikeIvanov> OH!
<AirstrikeIvanov> Now it is letting me install KDE4.
#kubuntu 2007-09-05
<garfield> notlabled: wa is the buttin super on the keyboard?
<sumguy231> garfield: since nobody's answering, it's the Win key.
<WaltzingAlong> sumguy231: what do i win?
<sumguy231> A stuffed animal, I'll mail it to you. :)
<WaltzingAlong> sumguy231: :8
<WaltzingAlong> sumguy231: ^,^          well i have one such key on this keyboard as well. should have a nice little Tux on it or something
<elite101> man, school was a drag as allways
<elite101> im stuck in grade nine english :(
<Biovore> yeah.. english isn't your language..
<Biovore> must be a computer..
<elite101> :D
<elite101> lol well i felt happy i hooked up my uncles sterio for his car this makes the second time i have done this*
<elite101> mhm yeah i dont own a car but yet i can work on one :)
<kkathman> elite and Biovore - hey you might wanna take your convo over to #kubuntu-offtopic since its not exactly kubuntu support stuff :)
<elite101> :( err* sorry
<kkathman> hey np
<Braders> Hey can anyone tell me how to get into another directory in the terminal please
<elite101> how long have you been here kkathman?
<kkathman> the --offtopic chann is really kewl :)
<kkathman> elite101:  hmm Ive been around on kubuntu/ubuntu since Warty :)
<elite101> ohh i dont recongnize your nick :\
<kkathman> hehe Ive also used other distros too :)
<kkathman> i dont usually have the time to chat too much either :)
<mike_moose> Why are the folders ~/env and ~/share automatically re-created?
<kkathman> recreated when?
<mike_moose> Any time I log in via kdm into kde.
<mike_moose> Shouldn't those two folders be under ~/.kde?
<mike_moose> They contain a shell script for gtk-engine and a file called kwalletrc
<kkathman> mike_moose:  maybe not, cuz remember kde is in the user space
<thumper> is there a nice UI for upgrading feisty to gutsy?
<mike_moose> Does anyone know why kwallet is putting it's config files in ~/share/config/ instead of ~/.kde/share/config/ ?
<GoodHabit> I have a game at /opt/ directory. How to make shortcup in right way to use that game (simple path to bin file doesn't work - I think problem is with working directory).
<Jehova> hello
<Jehova> im an new linux and kubuntu user
* Savak kicks his BT homehub
<Jehova> now i have a little action with kopete, please can someone help me
<Daisuke_Laptop> god uses linux.  tell Bill Gates to stick THAT in his pipe and smoke it!
<mike_moose> God smokes?
<Daisuke_Laptop> only if you believe bill gates is god.
<Savak> someone didn't read it properly lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> re-read that sentence.
<underdog5004> I doubt bill gates smokes
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's a saying.
<Savak> bill gates smokes dollar bills
<Daisuke_Laptop> no, no he doesn't
<Daisuke_Laptop> bill gates smokes hundred dollar bills
<Savak> hehe
<Savak> ok what part of guarddog (other then protocol tab) would stop kopete connecting to msn
<mike_moose> Naw, he moved on to grinding gold and diamonds to dust and then free-basing that.
<Jehova> @savak please im an newbee
<Jehova> dont make a fool of me
<Savak> huh jehova?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Jehova: i don't think he is
<Daisuke_Laptop> he has his own issue with kopete :)
<Jehova> o sorry
<Daisuke_Laptop> but why guarddog anyway?
<Savak> I know it's guarddog, only thing thats changed
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah, shoot.  i gotta get homework done :\
<Savak> is there anyway to view connection logs etc in kopete?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i shall return after i finish reading about the lovely institution of the US supreme court and writing a paper on why term limits on SC justices is a Good Thing(tm)
<underdog5004> which program should I use to listen to mp3s from the command line?
<Daisuke_Laptop> mpg123
<underdog5004> ty, Daisuke-Ido
<underdog5004> ermm.... Daisuke_Laptop , even
<Jehova> i cant add icq buddys to kopete,, how can i fix it
<kkathman> Jehova:  whats wrong?  what does it do?
<Jehova> nothing it do! i open the add window an put the icq number in. but than i  get no contact in my libery
<kkathman> Jehova:  works just fine here :)
<kkathman> Jehova:  are you setting your icq UIN in the Settings - configure ?
<Jehova> no i have now installed gaim to get help
<Jehova> yes i have done
<kkathman> not much help there
<ubuntu> guys, ive just installed windows and i lost my grub. i tried to recover it using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntu> but... it says "Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no"
<andreasdk> G`evening. Can someone please tell me how to set Dolphin as default file manager in Kubuntu 7.10?
<Savak> ubuntu, you'll need to boot from a linux CD or grub recovery disc and restore grub
<Jehova> and i also can open i irc channel in kopete but  i cant add a icq contact
<Jehova> sory for my very bad english
<ubuntu> ubuntu? oh! its me! im using kubuntu Gutsy tribe 5
<ubuntu> Savak... K7.10 T5 live CD
<Savak> can you use it to boot into linux?
<mauricio> Ol, algum do Brasil ae???
<ubuntu_> Savak... my conection was lost.
<ubuntu_> mauricio. eu sou
<ubuntu_> Savak... K7.10 T5 live CD >  i entered in grub (sudo grub), rooted on hd0.0, but when i typed "setup (hd0)" i got the error above
<mauricio> Que bom que no estou sozinho rs
<mauricio> Acabei de instalar o Kubuntu, to meio perdido testando as coisas aqui :-P
<ubuntu_> mauricio... pergunta
<Daisuke_Laptop> bah humbug
<Daisuke_Laptop> !pt | mauricio
<ubotu> mauricio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Daisuke_Laptop> mugen64 can't see my controller...
<Savak> yeah you need to do root(hd0,0) firsrt
<Savak> first*
<Savak> or 0,1... i forget :P
<ubuntu_> Savak, hd0.0 only. there is no hd0.1 for me..
<mike_moose> Savak, Might be good to use 'geometry' to see what hard drive has the boot partition on it.
<mike_moose> i.e. geometry (hd0)
<Braders> how do i change the directory in the terminal? i thought it was dir then the directory name?
<mike_moose> or geometry (hd1)
<mike_moose> Braders, use "cd"
<Savak> yeah prob best, the second digit is refering to partition ubuntu_, so prob 0,1 but try mike_moose's suggestion :)
<Braders> arr thats the one lol thanks
<ubuntu_> mike_moose: i get 3 partitions. 0 (FAT with windows), 4 (reiserfs with kubuntu) and 5 (linux swap)
<Braders> im trying to install a flash plugin and i have extracted the files to a file on the desktop, have gone into terminal and typed cd then dir name and i keep getting -bash: cd: install_flash_player_9_linux: No such file or directory
<underdog5004> Braders, when you're in the dir above the target dir, do this: ls
<underdog5004> or rather, ls | grep flash
<mike_moose> ubuntu_, did you do geometry (hd0) ?
<mike_moose> arg
<ubuntu_> yep
<mike_moose> then it'd be root (hd0, 4)
<Savak> not if you want grub installed on first partition?
<ubuntu_> hmmm the root i put on grub is the linux root partition... it explains a lot...
<Savak> generally it should be on first hard disk, first partition, so usually always 0,1
<mike_moose> since you don't seem to have the directory /boot on its own partition
<mike_moose> Savak - grub is usually installs into the MBR, unless you need to install elsewhere
<ubuntu__> thanks guys. i this it will work
<mike_moose> right on
<Savak> yes mike_moose :P
<mike_moose> Savak, but you probably knew that. :)
<Savak> hehe yeah, had a lot of experience with grub
* mike_moose wonders what if grub supports booting brains...
<underdog5004> Braders, you figure it out?
<Savak> now if only I could get Guarddog to do what it's supposed to
<Savak> lol
<mike_moose> Braders, you can use the tab key to do completion too.
<Fraction> hi, got a question:
<underdog5004> mike_moose, I think that his "flash" dir is in his Desktop dir
<underdog5004> Fraction, what's up?
<mike_moose> Braders, what happens if you type "ls" ?
<mike_moose> Braders, do you see the directory you're trying to enter?
<Fraction> underdog5004 When I use the 2.6.20-15-generic kernel my wlan works fine, but as soon as I use the 2.6.20-16-generic - as soon as I chose a network to connect to the computor crashes and I have to reboot it.. what might be wrong?
<Braders> i see it on my desktop not in the terminal
<Braders> only can get on the desktop on terminal
<underdog5004> Fraction, did you have to compile the driver for your wireless card?
<mike_moose> Braders, what does the command pwd output?
<Braders> /home/braders
<Fraction> underdog5004 no it was included in both the kernels
<mike_moose> excellent
<underdog5004> Fraction, do you have to use ndiswrapper?
<mike_moose> try cd Desktop
<underdog5004> oh, ok
<underdog5004> ummm
<Braders> no such file
<underdog5004> Fraction, did you play around with your kernel configuration?
<mike_moose> really?
<mike_moose> hrm
<underdog5004> Braders, Desktop
<underdog5004> not desktop
<Braders> nope still dont work
<underdog5004> Braders, what are you typing, exactly?
<mike_moose> what's the output from ls?
<nosrednaekim> Braders: hey... wireless working?
<Fraction> underdog5004 no I didnt, just with the graphics card settings everything else is as it was when I installed it
<Braders> i have this up though in front of were i type braders@braders-desktop:~$
<underdog5004> Fraction, weird...which driver does it use?
<Braders> braders@braders-desktop:~$ ls
<Braders> Desktop  Examples
<Braders> thats what i get..
<mike_moose> ok
<mike_moose> Braders, type: cd Desktop
<mike_moose> mind the capital d
<Savak> lol was gonna say that mike_moose
<Braders> ok there
<Fraction> underdog5004: kinda new to linux but is this relevant? :) Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<mike_moose> Now type cd <folder name>
<mike_moose> Braders, are you using firefox?
<Braders> ok yea that worked
<underdog5004> Fraction, that's pretty strange...intel stuff usually works nicely...I have no idea to help you, sorry
<Braders> yea i am using firefox
<mike_moose> Braders, excellent! Welcome to the command line.
<kkathman> lol
<Braders> :-) thanks
<Fraction> underdog5004: alright, thanks for your time
<kkathman> cli rules :)
<underdog5004> Braders, you know you can install the flash plugin for firefox from the repos, right?
<underdog5004> Fraction, np
<NickPresta> Braders, http://www.linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php Check that out. It is invaluable.
<Braders> nope?
<Braders> cool thanks ppl
<mike_moose> It's easier to use firefox to install it.
<Braders> is it
<mike_moose> The built-in installer works fine. Just have to find a flash app, and follow the wizard.
<Braders> flash app?
<underdog5004> Braders, try to watch a youtube video
<mike_moose> Braders, a page with flash on it.
<underdog5004> there will be a yellow bar at the top of the page...click on it, follow the instructions
<AirstrikeIvanov> Firefox installer for Flash has NEVER worked for me.
<Braders> yea i tried youtube it woudlnt allow me to, have to do it manually
<rdvon> amarok can play pls files right?
<AirstrikeIvanov> it always says manual install required, so where do you get that itd work from
<Braders> thats what i got
<hayami> hi anyone knows how to use eclipse? xD
<underdog5004> AirstrikeIvanov, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<underdog5004> or something like that
<AirstrikeIvanov> i already have it installed
<AirstrikeIvanov> but Braders cant install it using Firefox
<AirstrikeIvanov> Nobody can
<underdog5004> I can
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hm, youd be the only one
<Biovore> AirstrikeIvanov: flash works here with my firefox using that approach
<mike_moose> AirstrikeIvanov, I don't know why it doesn't work for some folks.
<Biovore> AMD64 ?
<Biovore> ^ has problems with that
<AirstrikeIvanov> No, Firefoxs automatic plugin installer
<Biovore> ah
<AirstrikeIvanov> Anyways, on to my own problem
<mike_moose> I'm using the regular old i386 binaries.
<AirstrikeIvanov> I tried to do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade my KDE 4 beta, and it just does this and stops. I cant uninstall or install ANYTHING now, because apt-get -f install just does the same response: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36387/
<rdvon> Why wont amarok let me listen to shoutcasts/ internet radio stations?
<Biovore> AirstrikeIvanov: kde4 is alpha..  only devs should use it..
<Biovore> rdvon: they work here..
<AirstrikeIvanov> Biovore: Im learning to dev Plasmoids
<NickPresta> rdvon, what makes you think Amarok isn't letting you? I listen to lastfm radio all the time...
<AirstrikeIvanov> for KDE4 Plasma
<Biovore> AirstrikeIvanov: cool.. just remember that everything os broken..
<rdvon> NickPresta: I get an error, whatever. Have you tried idobi radio?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i assume you have the proper codec installed for mp3 playback?
<rdvon> Daisuke_Laptop: er....
* rdvon gets codec
<Daisuke_Laptop> libxine-extracodecs
<rdvon> I'm gettin 'em
<rdvon> Here's a good question: why did frozen bubble ditch their pretty artistic graphics for the junk they currently have?! >:O
<NickPresta> rdvon, you will have to provide a link for me. I don't know what idobi radio is :)
<AirstrikeIvanov> Biovore: Yeah, I think my apt is broken now too because of it.
<Biovore> AirstrikeIvanov: yup  it does that..
<AirstrikeIvanov> Oh well
<AirstrikeIvanov> I just formatted last week
<rdvon> NickPresta: http://www.idobi.com/radio/ :)
<AirstrikeIvanov> Not much to lose in a second one, lmao
<Biovore> rdvon: works here..
<Biovore> takes 2 tires..  because its a aac stream
<rdvon> I needed the codecs...
<Biovore> you have to catch the stream when its sending a header..
* rdvon browses for more stations
<Biovore>  Now Playing  --  Amber Pacific - Falling Away  --    --  0 ms
<NickPresta> heh
<Daisuke_Laptop> listening to sky fm
<Daisuke_Laptop> all 80's all the time :D
<rdvon> :D
<rdvon> link?
<Daisuke_Laptop> right now kickin some glenn frey
<NickPresta> Amber Pacific - Falling Away...Alternative, Rock, Punk...128 kbps...http://67.159.5.35:80 works for me
<Daisuke_Laptop> err
<rdvon> err?
<rdvon> I made a great kicker background. :)
<rdvon> couldnt stand the transparent one..
<Biovore> there are alot of them out there on kde-look.org.. just search for kicker
<rdvon> I prefer mine.
<rdvon> http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s70/rdvon/brushedmetal-kicker-noshine.png
<Daisuke_Laptop> rdvon: http://www.sky.fm/
<tinin> you all should try the last version of Bmpx, it has some great radio stations lists, as well as lastfm support, I preffer it rather than amarok when I want to listen to some new music
<Biovore> rdvon: looks nice..  should post it on kde-look.org
<rdvon> I will... later.
<rdvon> I got a couple amarok themes, but They dont skin the whole program :\
<rdvon> stupid amarok :<
<Biovore> rdvon: yeah.. there are some more options but it relies on the system scheme
<rdvon> heh.. :\
<rdvon> what's the name of the codec pack again
<rdvon> *?
<Daisuke_Laptop> libxine-extracodecs
<rdvon> thanks :)
<rdvon> now it's working, thanks!
* rdvon goes to sky.fm
<Daisuke_Laptop> eddy grant right now, time to switch stations :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> ooh, abba
<rdvon> It's weird though, because the internet radio streams played automatically in rhythmbox :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> not really, rhythmbox relies on the gstreamer mp3 plugin
<Daisuke_Laptop> which amarok doesn't
<rdvon> ah.
<elite101> #console-bash where we bash on consoles :D
<elite101> please go there :D
<elite101> #console-bash bashing consoles since the atari and intellivision came out'
<AirstrikeIvanov> i like to bash mine with bricks
<AirstrikeIvanov> XD
<Daisuke_Laptop> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<elite101> :( not spaM
<elite101> but if it is sorry
<Savak> !Attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Savak> was curious hehe
<terrestre> lol
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
* dthacker-lt hugs ubotu
<Savak> lol, now *thats* geeky
<rignes> Hey there, I have a tc4200 laptop w/ a USB external CD drive.  When I unplug the drive it sometimes gets confused and then wont work when I plug the drive back in.  I should clarify that statement in that the drive works and I can manually mount it but the automatic stuff where it puts the icon on your desktop and mounts it does not.  Is there a procedure I should go though to "stop" the CD drive and prep it for r
<dthacker-lt> rignes: if its already on your desktop you can right click and "safely remove".  That may help.
<rignes> Hmmm, Ididn't notice that option before...
<dthacker-lt> rignes: there's a bunch of 'em :)
<rignes> Hmmm...I don't see the option but it may be because it's in it's "screwed up" state at the moment.  I might need to reboot to get it normal again.
<rignes> dthacker-lt: I better reboot and it it normal...thanks for the tip.  I'll take a look for it after the reboot.
<tatters> anyone running tribe 5 with a second hard ?
<tatters> drive^
<nosrednaekim> tatters: separate partition here...
<nosrednaekim> tatters: #ubuntu+1
<tatters> yk
<garfield> nosrednaekim: how do i see my contacts pic in kotepe??
<nosrednaekim> garfield: dunno, I don't use kopete
<garfield> nosrednaekim: witch do u use?
<nosrednaekim> gaim/pidgin
<_2> anyone know a game simular in look to 'asc' but not nearly as many options ?     i remember seeing a game that i want to revisit  but have no idea what it was called ?
<Savak> under settings
<Savak> apperance -> contact list
<Savak> check 'use contact photo's when available'
<_2> i might like asc if i could see it   but on this monitor it's way to small to read anything...   15"
<nosrednaekim> _2: asc?
<_2> !info asc
<ubotu> asc: turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16.3.0-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2338 kB, installed size 5684 kB
<Daisuke_Laptop> !wesnoth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wesnoth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> !info wesnoth
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1937 kB, installed size 4396 kB
<pochoclo> Hola
<pochoclo> Mmm . . .
<pochoclo> Y la gente ? ? ?
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<frank__> how can I prevent the KDE taskbar from appearing on my TVout screen? (DISPLAY=:0.1)
* Daisuke_Laptop is jealous
<Daisuke_Laptop> you have tv-out :\
<nosrednaekim> frank__: make your taskbar hide itself.
<ch40s> turn auto hide on?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: that thing doens't have Svideo?
<Daisuke_Laptop> it *has* svideo
<frank__> nosrednaekim: will it work just for that screen?
<nosrednaekim> nope... everywhere
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have as of yet not been able to get it to work.
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: works here with ATI...
* nosrednaekim sticks tongue out
<ch40s> what card is it dais?
<Daisuke_Laptop> intel 965
* ch40s 's works with nvidia 
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm sure i could get it working with nvidia
<Daisuke_Laptop> but that isn't an option.
<ch40s> cant use dual monitors and TV-out =[
<tekstacy> Does k have any sort of "alarm clock" feature?
<tekstacy> Or can someone reccomed one?
<nosrednaekim> !info kalarm
<ubotu> kalarm: KDE alarm message, command and email scheduler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 644 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<tekstacy> er, reccomend even
<tekstacy> Cool, thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> wonder how painful upgrading to gutsy would be right now
<BluesKaj> well, it was disappointing for me , Daisuke_Laptop, but you prolly don't suffer fromthe AYO blues
<BluesKaj> ATI
<Daisuke_Laptop> ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<_2> well i knew it was a long shot that anyone would be able to answer that.   i'll keep looking... although i've been through the package info twice...  nothing sounded familear
<BluesKaj> no 3D or DRI
<Daisuke_Laptop> no ati, though support for the x3100 in gutwsy is supposed to be far superior
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: its not the upgrading part... it the sticking through the alphas..
<frank__> nosrednaekim: actually you were right. Autohide works just for that screen!
<Daisuke_Laptop> gutsy
<ch40s> Karti:  does the  -noapic parameter force my PCI drivers out of installation?
<nosrednaekim> frank_really?
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: that's why i'm willing to hop on the bandwagon now
<nosrednaekim> ok..:)
<nosrednaekim> I was wrong then ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> this is about when i started testing feisty :)
<tekstacy> Hmm, I found kalarm, but it describes it as a backgammon game for KDE    :)
<nosrednaekim> ch40s: shouldn't
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> try it anyway
<_2> nosrednaekim nice to be right when you are wrong eh ?  :)
<ch40s> nosrednaekim:  my mini pci slots dont recognize my wireless card anymore
<nosrednaekim> _2: lol
<tekstacy> curious, I did install it, cause I figured it was a mistake. After it installed, it showed the correct descripton. And I swear I'm not stoned!
<nosrednaekim> ch40s: oh... hmm
<ch40s> i wouldnt know if the drivers would work had i not used the -noapic, considering it was the only way i could get the Live CD running
<parsnip> hi all
* parsnip waves
<ch40s> or, first thing that allowed me to at lesat
<ch40s> *least
<ch40s> just wanted to know if i could factor that possibility in, ty
<parsnip> can anyone tell me how to get the app launcher that sits on the panel. It lets you have 4 programs on there
<parsnip> i removed it ages ago and would like it back
<sFEARs> hello
<tekstacy> Um, I'm new here, can someone tell me CL command to make amarok play a song?
<manikfox> amarok -play?
<tekstacy> Or even just make alot of noise, for my alarm clock
<ch40s> parsnip:  right click>Add Applet, possibly
<_2> parsnip the desktop switcher applet ?
<dudeicles> does anyone know of a free driver for canon printers?
<manikfox> amarok --play or --p one of those
<parsnip> _2: it lets you pick 4 apps and it makes the icons tiny in a 2 x 2 grid
<tekstacy> manifox! Thx!
<_2> i think he may be talking about the default four vertual desktops in the desktop switcher applet    not sure.
<parsnip> _2: its Quicklauncher
<parsnip> _2: just went through them all til i hit it
<enotee> how do i install an rpm manually....Kubuntu 7.04
<parsnip> ch40s: found it
<ch40s> parsnip: was it in there?
<_2> quicklauncher is not on by default ???     /me is confused again.
<parsnip> ch40s: yeah man, just wasnt sure what it was called
<nosrednaekim> enotee: are you sure you need to? what app is it?
<manikfox> tekstacy, no prob
<enotee> the latest flash plugin
<nosrednaekim> enotee: there is a deb for it..
<nosrednaekim> (at least there was for the previous version)
<enotee> how do i do that
<_2> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nosrednaekim> enotee: do what?
<enotee> install the deb
<brewmaster> is it possible to hook up an external HD to one of those USB dvd players?
<nosrednaekim> enotee: "sudo dpkg -i <deb>.deb"
<nosrednaekim> where <deb> is replaced by the path to the .deb
<parsnip> ch40s, _2:thanks for the help guys..peace out
<ch40s> late
<enotee> thanks i'll try that
<Daisuke_Laptop> mmmkay
<frank__> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Daisuke_Laptop> something just happened and it wasn't happy
<frank__> is gnash any good?
<_2> daisuke electronic or in the real world ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> electronic
<manikfox> why you need it? just install the firefox32
<manikfox> frank_
<tekstacy> I have an external hdd, it has 3 partitons, but when I plug it in k only sees one. How can I fix this
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: software or hardware?
<Daisuke_Laptop> software
<Daisuke_Laptop> i think
<manikfox> tekstacy, what kind of partitions?
<_2> manikfox may not be a case of "need"   possably "want"
<Daisuke_Laptop> WSOD starting compiz
<manikfox> __2 true, no real want for it, its a flash plugin, as long as the videos play right?
<Daisuke_Laptop> though i'm still using the intel driver...  nothing else bad seems to have happened.
<tekstacy> I believe it is 2 ntfs and 1 fat32, it sees the fat 32.    It was my old windows system drive
<garfield> nosrednaekim:  how do i put beryl back to default?
<nosrednaekim> garfield: hmm dunno.
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, gutsy here i come!
<_2> manikfox no.  could factor in a FOSS mentality and you would come up with gnash :)
<tekstacy> I really miss those gigs of music on there....
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: ell me how it goes..
<scienceboy> how do i figure how much ram i have on this laptop? i can't navigate 'hardware information'
<manikfox> __2 your right, but its not exactly coming out of your pocket to use the flash one
<_2> scienceboy free
<manikfox> tekstacy, you have to mount them
<nosrednaekim> scienceboy: "free -m"
<tekstacy> ok, how?
<_2> manikfox free as in beer != free as in speach  :)
<manikfox> tekstacy, as ntfs-3g, mount /dev/hda or /dev/sdb1, which ever device it is
<scienceboy> thanks!
<manikfox> __2, ah, now I understand
<_2> scienceboy and if you want more info    less /proc/meminfo
<scienceboy> is the the number next to mem: and under total?
<tekstacy> cool, thanks, I will give that a try. Wish I had thought to back all that stuf up BEFORE I broke windows
<Daisuke_Laptop> this should be able to be handled by replacing feisty in sources.list with gutsy, and doing an update/dist-upgrade, correct?
<scienceboy> allright, thanks!
<_2> yeah.  but a few things may strill break that have not been ported to the gutsy repos yet Daisuke_Laptop
<dudeicles> is there anything better than TurboPrint for print drivers?
<tekstacy> Goodnight all. Thanks for the help
<Daisuke_Laptop> what's the worst thing that could happen?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i get left having to restore from dell's grub option?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: I think thats what you do..
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: I also think there is an upgrade tool
<nosrednaekim> GUI
<nosrednaekim> ask in #ubuntu+1
<Max-P_> Hi, Can KPPP disconnect from the internet when there is an incomming call?
* Arwen wants to know why Konversation's autoreconnect sucks so much.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Arwen: i wish i knew
<Daisuke_Laptop> i've lost 3 spots in the idlerpg i play :(
<Arwen> It can't even detect being killed by an ircop.
<Daisuke_Laptop> because it doesn't autoreconnect properly :\
<Arwen> And you can't force a reconnect, you have to wait for it to timeout..
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh yeah, wish me luck
<_2> ssh error     Permission denied (publickey,password).
<_2> ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> 25 minutes to go on the upgrade part
<Daisuke_Laptop> think i'll throw on some futurama
<Arwen> Futurama :-\
<_2> anyone have a clue-by-four they can hit me with on that one?
<_2> Arwen turn autoreconnect off ?
<Arwen> meh
<Arwen> does Konversation have an auto-rejoin on kick?
<_2> i'm sure
<Jucato> nope
<_2> Jucato no ?    you mean that konversation is the only irc client that doesn't have that option ?
<Jucato> yep
<_2> </speachless>
<Jucato> the feature seems to be considered annoying on the part of devs/operators... kick for doing something, rejoin... kick, rejoin...
* Jucato shrugs
<_2> like duh.  if the op in Q doesn't want you to rejoin that's what ban is for...
* Jucato shrugs
<NickPresta> _2, usually if you were kicked, it means wait a little while and cool off before coming back. It doesn't mean "Please come back in 3 seconds"
<_2> usually if i was kicked, it means i remounted jucato's system nosuid    :)))
<sayers> Is there a way to take a presentation in Open office or Koffice and make a movie out of it to play on a dvd player?
<_2> !capture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capture - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rignes> dthacker-lt: Hey there, I'm finally back.  I rebooted but the CD icon on the desktop doesn't have a "Remove Safely" option when I right click it.
<dthacker-lt> rignes: then I'm not sure what else to try.   Can you leave it plugged in?  get a hub
<rignes> It's not a big deal, I'll mess with it and see what I can work out.
<rignes> Thanks for the suggestion though.
<dudeicles> If I have a printer that is usb what type of driver should I use?
<nosrednaekim> dudeicles: depends on your printer
<Sirius> Hi there everyone, got a question anyone avaliable for an hint ? is there any support for the nv GeForce Go 7200 ? Thks
<dudeicles> what's the difference between CUPS, LPD, LPRing, PDQ or what else
<nosrednaekim> Sirius: yup..
<Sirius> nosrednaekim:  hmmm Remmember me ??
<Sirius> lol
<nosrednaekim> nope...
<Sirius> :P
<nosrednaekim> too many people come through here
<Sirius> nosrednaekim:  can you point me into an direction ?
<dudeicles> well according to the Openprinting database my recommended driver is bj8pa06n.upp
<Jucato> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dudeicles> how do I install how do I install ah
<Jucato> dudeicles: just try adding your printer. the driver might be installed already
<dudeicles> cups how do I install using a cups?
<win-X-perts> anyone know how to get all the domain with ebay.com in the ame
<dudeicles> it's not
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia | Sirius
<ubotu> Sirius: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dudeicles> or I didn't see it.
<win-X-perts> s/ame/name
<Jucato> Syste Settings -> Printers?
<Sirius> nosrednaekim:  Many thanks, your helping me for the secong time, can wait for me to be able to help someone in this channel :) once again thanks
<dudeicles> printer is crashing
<nosrednaekim> Sirius: lol... I still don't remeber who you are.
<Sirius> i meant "CanT"
<dudeicles> may have to reboot
<dudeicles> brb
<Sirius> that's not qa problem I remmember you
<_2_> why doesn't   "ListenAddress 192.168.0.0/16"  work in sshd.conf ?
<Jucato> re-what? O.o
<Sirius> nosrednaekim:  I was the guy with the SpeedTouch problem that just couldn't use nothing more than w3m and the IRC client
<Sirius> nosrednaekim:  anyway it's not important :)
<nosrednaekim> Sirius: ah yes! did you fix that?
<Sirius> Sure format new install
<Sirius> lol
<Sirius> and then
<Sirius> Fu**k speetouch and Welcome Wifi
<Sirius> I do want my machine running Kubuntu :)
<yurimxpxman> how can I setup my own bittorrent tracker?
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Sirius> nosrednaekim:  People like you represent the community and this for me is way to important and lets face it I'm far from being and linux guru way way tooooo far but ther's no need to be a genius, Compiz Fusion kick's vista ASS
<Sirius> lol
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Sirius> nosrednaekim:  well let me get into that nvidia drive, once again thanks and keep up the god work
<Sirius> nosrednaekim: this may make you laught but here it goes I can't find Administration  Restricted Devices Manager
<Sirius> under the system menu
<nosrednaekim> Sirius: i'm not laughin.... thats a ubuntu tutorial
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> Sirius: run "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager" and then "kdesu restricted-manager"
<Sirius> lol third time :) thanks
<nosrednaekim> Sirius: there is a KDE version coming in the next release
<nosrednaekim> I have to  modify that wiki...
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim, so again, kubuntu gets the same stuff that gnome ubuntu has had for six months
<Sirius> Well on to Reboot
<nosrednaekim> hitmanWilly: yep..
<hitmanWilly> sometimes i wish the kubuntu devs would come up with something so the gnome guys could be jealous of us for a change
<nosrednaekim> like... umm... KDE?
<nosrednaekim> lol
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> oh well, i mainly use gentoo anyway, though kubuntu is nice on the lappy
<hitmanWilly> heh, maybe i should learn qt and come up with something
<nosrednaekim> you should..
<sayers> Where is the Image magick Binary path and also where is the Mjpegtools binary path?
<hitmanWilly> ahh, intelikey's here :)
<nosrednaekim> sayers: "type >command name>"
<intelikey> hitmanWilly maybe
<nosrednaekim> "type <command name>
<hitmanWilly> lol
<intelikey> Permission denied (publickey,password).
<intelikey> ssh error   ^
<intelikey> it wont allow login as user   only as root...
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, your ssh is set up to allow root login?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly seems  root only
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, that's weird
<hitmanWilly> something off in the config file?
<tzanger> good evening
<intelikey> hitmanWilly no it's public key issue.    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39378
<NickPresta> !hi | tzanger
<ubotu> tzanger: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tzanger> I've got an i950 based video card and I need to override the BIOS modes for my new monitor; the ubuntu bugtracker says I need to use the updatd x11 driver for this card, but do I use xserver-xorg-intel or i850?
<intelikey> and don't worry ssh is only listening on 192.168.*.*
<hitmanWilly> ok
<tzanger> ahh, I'm using i810 right now, trying the -intel driver
<intelikey> i have redone those keys though and i still have the same problem...
<holymoly> hey guys
<holymoly> what might be anice simple application to backport
<holymoly> say from gutsy
<holymoly> something that doesn't require too many dependencies?
<intelikey> it might be that there is no password on that box maybe ???     maybe pam is freekin' over that or something..
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, is there something on ssh to update the gpg key ring, like apt-key add?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly it's not gpg  but yeah i have rebuilt the keys.   (i use a script)
<hitmanWilly> ok
<tzanger> there we go
<tzanger> much better
<tzanger> thanks!
<intelikey> i'll rebuild them again.
<hitmanWilly> maybe, don't know how much help i can be if you use your own keygen algorithm
<sayers> Hello is there any help using digiKam to encode a slide show?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39379
<nosrednaekim> sayers: K3B CAN DO THAT
<nosrednaekim> sorry caps
<hitmanWilly> ok, are you running this from the proper directory, since the script uses a relative path?
<sayers> nosrednaekim: well ill look into it
<sayers> nosrednaekim: any pointers or guides on how?
<nosrednaekim> actually, I just saw today that it is a plugin...no idea how it works or anything
<sayers> nosrednaekim: Do you have a link
<nosrednaekim> !info k3b-plugins
<ubotu> Package k3b-plugins does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nosrednaekim> !info k3b-plugin
<ubotu> Package k3b-plugin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sayers> im on gutsy
<sayers> ill cache search
<nosrednaekim> k
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, also, ssh have any updates lately? they may have changed some paths around
<sayers> nornop
<sayers> nosrednaekim: nope*
<nosrednaekim> dunno what its called... seach for k3b
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yes home dir and no *ssh* hasn't been updated.   odd thing i use the same version on several boxes, works on some not on others   but root works on all....
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, hmmm, that is weird, you got me
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, maybe a UID issue?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly maybe.   i though even that i mount "nosuid" might affect it.  just checked that,  no change.
<hitmanWilly> though I don't really see how that could affect it though...
<hitmanWilly> firewall settings?
<intelikey> well could be i guess  but how would that deny one user and not another ?
<hitmanWilly> tho that wouldn't allow you to login as root either
<intelikey> and i just sshed through one of the boxes in question to another box     so it's not firewall
<hitmanWilly> hmm, this is weird
<intelikey> you looked at that script ?
<hitmanWilly> yeah, seems workable enough
<hitmanWilly> the relative path thing was the only issue i saw that might cause issues
<intelikey> ok i run   sshremotekey user 0.1     it makes the key file and asks for the password   works fine..     i run   sshremotekey user 1.3     and it does the same things but still requires a password to login...     idk   it's baffeled me.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, is the key file getting written too?
<intelikey> then    sshremotekey root 1.3    and it works like it should...
<intelikey> yes.   or the next test wouldn't work   ^
<intelikey> see it's user specific
<intelikey> and shouldn't be
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, ok, im running out of ideas here, i'm not really all that familiar with ssh
<intelikey> let me check UID   you might have hit it...
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, i know that causes problems for NFS mounts
<intelikey> no mention of my uid in the conf file
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, hmmm, there may be a problem there
<encom> #ubuntu-es
<^^Varitech-VFX^^> buenas noches
<^^Varitech-VFX^^> alguien por aca ha usado el pc-bsd
<droach> anyone know how to get usb game controllers working in feisty
<hitmanWilly> droach, should be autodetected when you plug it in
<droach> where do i configure it?
<hitmanWilly> droach, control center, peripherals
<droach> i dont see control center do you mean system settings
<hitmanWilly> droach, or kcontrol
<garfield> ???
<droach> i cant find it i must be dumb
<hitmanWilly> droach, try alt-f2, kcontrol, then under peripherals
<droach> thaks
<droach> but its not auto detecting
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, is it supported?
<droach> it shows up in kinfo cente
<droach> center
<hitmanWilly> droach, so it
<hitmanWilly> so it's not showing up under joysticks?
<intelikey> well  i give up  i guess i'll just use the root account seeing that's all i can access,
<droach> no
<droach> i restarted kcontrol and it fount it
<hitmanWilly> ok
<droach> found
<droach> thx
* intelikey runs$ for Q in `cut -d':' -f1 /etc/passwd` ;do passwd -dl $Q ;done # and forgets it...
<Mattchewie> can anyone tell me if Kopete supports AIM buddy icons? as in you can an icon to broadcast to other users?
<hitmanWilly> ok, bbl
<intelikey> howto grep for *.* not regex ?
<garfield> can someone help me to install my webcam to use it ?it's a creative.
<Mattchewie> intelikey  to grep for *.* you have to wrap it in quotes "*.*"
<intelikey> got it.   ".*\..*"
<soulrider> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<intelikey> err no actually  needed   ".?*\..?*"
<intelikey> looks odd works well
<intelikey> that's anything as long as it's something then dot and anything again
<kaldrenon> Is anyone here familiar with issues between xorg and the Intel 915 display controller? I've got Kubuntu 7.04 running on a Dell Inspiron B130, and I've been having trouble getting KDE to work
<sirius> Hi fellows anyone avaliable? I've just installed compiz fusion under an nvidia gfx, and I'm experience a bug related to black windows, any clue??
<Mattchewie> sirius: does it happen over time?
<sirius> Mattchewie: It pretty much happens every time i open a window still sometimes after a few tries the window renders correctly
<sirius> but if I resize de Window Kaput
<sirius> it goes black again
<Mattchewie> sirius: Hrm, I don't know if this is the same issue or not but I know when I had beryl installed it had an issue that over time, the windows would go black. Apparenlty there something in the nvidia driver and beryl didn't play well.
<Mattchewie> In which the answer I have heard is "no fix till the driver is fixed"
<Mattchewie> :(
<Mattchewie> sirius: did you run beryl of compiz before hand?
<sirius> I was readind something about that when the window faded black can you provide me the command to replace compiz with the other manager? No this is the first time i actually get compiz to work ( the other time i was way tooo busy with my speetouch modem lol)
<sirius> Mattchewie: any idea?
<Mattchewie> Well I don't know what all has changed in fusion, but in beryl you had the beryl manager and you could just right click on that and go back to kwin or metacity. I'm not sure of the command off the top of me ticker
<kaldrenon> Advice, anyone? I'm getting an error when I try to log in to a KDE session, and I don't know why I'm getting it or how to fix it. The error is "(WW) intel: No matching device section for instace (BusID PCI:0:2:!) found"
<kaldrenon> intel is my graphics driver
<ch40s> sirius: try alt+F2 then compiz --replace
<kaldrenon> And PCI:0:2:! is my display adapter (I tihnk)
<Mattchewie> ahh yeah thats it, --replace
<sirius> Mattchewie: I do enjoy an fancy desktop can you provide me with some other nice system to replace compiz ?
<sirius> ch40s: thank you
<sirius> Mattchewie: thank you :)
<ch40s> np
<intelikey> anyone want to test a script ?     http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39381
<Mattchewie> intelikey: KEYLOGGER!! ..heheh I kid, a little old school WoW forum humor. :|
<Mattchewie> sirius: well there is another system out there, let me get you the right spelling for it
<intelikey> Mattchewie :)
<sirius> Mattchewie: Thanks I'll wait :)
<Mattchewie> sirius: Ok, well there isn't a package for it but its called Metisse
<AirstrikeIvanov> Nice keylogger
<AirstrikeIvanov> It seems like one anyways lol
<sirius> Mattchewie: I'm gona try to check it thanks
<AirstrikeIvanov> Anyone here know how to fix your APT when it tries to install both kde4libs and kde5libs?
<Mattchewie> They have utube video on it if you want to see it in action
<Mattchewie> *youtube
<AirstrikeIvanov> Im stuck in a infinite dependency-error loop in my APT D=
<sirius> gona check it :)
<intelikey> AirstrikeIvanov pastebin the error message
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: have you done a "dmesg" and looked at the output? See if there was any issue during boot up etc?
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: I haven't, no. I'll go do that now
<sirius> Mattchewie: Hmm thankyou but it is just not what i was expecting, well the 3d and all the compiz plugins are just graet, anyone know about a sucessor for compiz or beryl without an known compatibilty issue related to nvidia cards?
<AirstrikeIvanov> Uh
<AirstrikeIvanov> Nope
<Mattchewie> sirius: compiz fusion is pretty much it when it comes to the whizbang factor in linux
<AirstrikeIvanov> I use nvidia, and compiz fusion wont even install
<AirstrikeIvanov> And #compiz-fusion just ran me around in circles for an hour and a half instead of actually helping
<Mattchewie> AirstrikeIvanov: haha same, but then again, I haven't put much effort into it since its all new.
<AirstrikeIvanov> yeah
<AirstrikeIvanov> this is old hardware anyways
<AirstrikeIvanov> cant support running a Wine game in GL without a segmentation fault
<Mattchewie> Really I just missed the expose` esk feature, so I installed Kompose
<Mattchewie> :D
<AirstrikeIvanov> yeah
<AirstrikeIvanov> Wait
<sirius> AirstrikeIvanov: I'm not an expert lol not even near that, but I had to install the correct drives for my Geforce go 7200 if you want to try your luck i can point you to the tutorial i've used, still it is in portuguese but I woulb be glad to translate it for you :)
<AirstrikeIvanov> Ugh
<AirstrikeIvanov> I used Envy for it Sirius
<AirstrikeIvanov> Im on the nvidia X server as we speak :P
<AirstrikeIvanov> Beryl had worked, once
<AirstrikeIvanov> N ow it just segmentation faults and crashes
<intelikey> AirstrikeIvanov you want me to try to help with dpkg ?  or no ?
<AirstrikeIvanov> intelikey: I m pasting, hold up
<AirstrikeIvanov> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36393/
<sirius> lol that kinda remmembers one thing ... what's the name.... hmmm Windows? lol , joke :))
<AirstrikeIvanov> i went and installed the KDE 4 beta
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: nothing's poppoing out at me. FYI, when I log in via console and become root with "sudo su", startx launches a KDE session successfully. But when I attempt to log in under my username from the graphical login, or by logging in via console and NOT becoming root, the session borks
<AirstrikeIvanov> cause i am trying to learn to develop Plasmoids
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: did you just do this install or have you had it installed for a while now?
<sparr> when first running a new version of kde i was asked if i wanted kde or windows style keyboard shortcuts.  how can i change that decision?
<wersdaluv> is there something like os x's spotlight for kde?
<intelikey> AirstrikeIvanov ok you have something wrong in the /etc/apt/sources.list  it looks like.  care to pastebin it ?
<sirius> I'm currently evolving from the Windows environment to the Unix systems I guess that it still requieres the time I don't have, I'm losing my hope on Kubuntu, I need and ready and reliable system so that I can get my work done as quicky as I can ( anyway not complaining Im in love for kubuntu, it is just not realiable enought)
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: It's a new install. I installed it yesterday, and everything worked fine. I made a few minor config changes, but nothing severe. But I had to reboot this morning, and I couldn't get a KDE session to start after that.
<intelikey> AirstrikeIvanov ummm how did you install the kde4 beta ?
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: what kidn of config changes? any thing to xorg.conf?
<AirstrikeIvanov> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36366/ And yes, I followed the link and installed it exactly. Unfortunately, nothing at all worked inside KDE4, including Amarok
<AirstrikeIvanov> Amarok had just kept claiming that there was no sound engine
<AirstrikeIvanov> (Im currently listening to last.fm streams and it works fine in non-beta KDE)
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: yes, but every time I made changes I restarted X in order to test them. IIRC there were no changes to xorg.conf between my last successful session and the reboot
<Mattchewie> sirius: Linux is very stable but once you start adding all those effects etc you will find some instablity in the Desktop Environment. If you just run it as is, I have never had an isssue
<sirius> well guys many thanks for your help, you've been of great help :)
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: Did you do these edits by hand or did a tool do them?
* underdog5004 agrees with Mattchewie 
<sirius> Mattchewie: as my RTOS for my PIC 16f84 stable but no that usefull
<AirstrikeIvanov> sirius: Linux is quite stable indeed, till you start mucking around. It usually ends with extra trips to this chat room D:
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: I used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soulrider> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: trying to install a driver or change rez for your monitor?
<AirstrikeIvanov> intelikey: I followed the link in the topic of this channel.
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: yeah. My laptop has an Intel 915 display controller, so in order to get a rez greater than 1024x768 I had to apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sirius> AirstrikeIvanov:  the thing is Vista sucks but XP with some nice updates can become a very solid workstation, and it just doesn't requier all this effort I just plug my modem and I'm ready to go, I guess it's manufacters fault to don't provide the fair suport to linux
<Mattchewie> sirius: phone modem?
<sirius> SpeedTouch ADSL modem (st330)
<AirstrikeIvanov> sirius: Indeed. Best to use wired ethernet with an NVidia graphics card. Least amount of worry.
<Ayres> ola
<sirius> I got it work but i just couldn't use konkeror nither anythen apart from the w3m
<sirius> Ayres: Ol
<sirius> Ayres:
<Mattchewie> sirius: oh see, I run EVERYTHING through my router. So it takes care of all that fun PPoE sign in stuff :D
<sirius> Ayres:  s portugues, Eres espaol ??
<intelikey> AirstrikeIvanov backports may be causing the problem.    here's what i would try,   first comment out the two backports lines in the sources.list  and  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f      if that doesn't fix it.  you'll probably have to force a remove on the kde4/5 stuff to ever get it streightened out.   (( sudo dpkg --force-all -P kde4base kde4base-dev kdelibs5-dev kdelibs5 kde4libs-data kdepimlibs4 kdepiml
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: Lets try this
<Ayres> Portogues..
<Ayres> ma pod esser in Italianao
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: alt+f2, type "konsole" in the run box, then "sudo su -".
<sirius> para que, lol eu sou portugues ;) e o italiano s arranho um pouco
<Jucato> !it | Ayres
<ubotu> Ayres: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> er...
<intelikey> possably followed by a -f  ^
<Mattchewie> GASP!!!! I'm out of smokes
<Jucato> !pt | Ayres
<ubotu> Ayres: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Jucato> (not thinking straight toady...)
<n8k99_> Jucato!
<sirius> Jucato: toady ? :) We can see that
<Jucato> hi n8k99!!! :)
<dudeicles> does anyone here use kdm theme manager?
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: done (Was already there since I was scanning aptitude regarding something else)
<garfield> stdin: you there?
<Jucato> dudeicles: what's the problem?
<intelikey> sudo aptitude remove -f    might give a different optional course.
<n8k99> dudeicles: yes i do
<sirius> Mattchewie: well f**k teh fancy desktop I'm with Kubuntu for good :D
<sirius> *the
<dudeicles> Jucato: it says to change my them I need to click the "Administrator Mode" button
<dudeicles> there is no button. LOL
<Jucato> ah yes that bug
<dudeicles> bug huh? lol
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: "cd /etc/X11/" then "ls xorg.*" and let me know how many files you get :D
<dudeicles> why me?
<dudeicles> :P
<Jucato> dudeicles: press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol" go to System Administration -> KDM Theme Manager
<sirius> Mattchewie: do you know any good resources for KDE Themes ?
<AirstrikeIvanov> intelikey: Youre freakin awesome.
<Mattchewie> sirius: hehe good, If my girlfriend can use it I'm sure you can :P
<AirstrikeIvanov> intelikey: Its removing all the KDE4 beta packages now.
<Mattchewie> sirius: kde-look.org is where I will go
<dudeicles> that's much better
<dudeicles> thank you Jucato
<AirstrikeIvanov> intelikey: Now is the KDE 4 beta actually usable, or is it mostly for development?
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: I have two. xorg.conf and a backup made by dpkg, timsetamped at about three in the afternoon, which is sadly after this problem started.
<sirius> Mattchewie: Lol my girlfrind it's on Genetic Research Bioknopixx is it's world lol even her can kick my ass on linux lol :)
<dudeicles> if I download a theme from kde-look.org where would I put it to install?
<intelikey> AirstrikeIvanov    when you think you have that sorted out,  run   sudo apt-get install -f     just to be sure everything is ok in the deps department...
<Jucato> AirstrikeIvanov: http://dot.kde.org/1188928003/ (still mostly for dev)
<dudeicles> intelikey: Good evening buddy
<Jucato> !changethemes | dudeicles
<ubotu> dudeicles: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<dudeicles> HD's still mounting.
<intelikey> dudeicles how are you
<dudeicles> intelikey: Good
<intelikey> tov
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: For shatz and giggles. "cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak && cp <xorg back up file> xorg.conf"
<guymac_tucson> ...got a guestion about wpa & knetworkmanager
<Mattchewie> guymac_tucson: SHOOT DUDE!
<guymac_tucson> dude, recently it just rarely connects
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: I should say that <xorg back up file> ...is the one that the reconfigue did.....or your ORIGINAL xorg file
<AirstrikeIvanov> Ah, damn
<AirstrikeIvanov> Then Ill stick with KDE3 for now
<AirstrikeIvanov> Ill wait till the beta is usable for normal users, and not just devs
<Mattchewie> guymac_tucson: ? like how ?
<krisx> howdy folks
<AirstrikeIvanov> !hi | krisx
<ubotu> krisx: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Mattchewie> guymac_tucson: like to your own AP or other aps?
<kaldrenon> MAttchewie: Yeah, I see what you're going for
<guymac_tucson> I can boot into xp, which I would otherwise never do, and it always connects
<intelikey> AirstrikeIvanov one reason i didn't answer your Q about is kde4 ready for use or not, is simply because i didn't know.   i don't even use kde...   :)
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: if we copy that file back, reboot and it works, then we at least know the root of the issue
<AirstrikeIvanov> Ah, understandable
<kkathman> kde 4 still has a long way to go :)
<AirstrikeIvanov> yeah
<AirstrikeIvanov> i had tried the beta, and broke my apt, but intelikey fixed it lol
<kkathman> yep ditto
<guymac_tucson> there doesn't seem to be any debug capability in knetworkmanager
<intelikey> apt / dpkg i do use... :)
<Mattchewie> yeah, and they put 2 month extension on it too :D
<guymac_tucson> and I'm not that familiar with doing it via the command line
<kkathman> but some nice things eventually if they can come through :)
<Jucato> AirstrikeIvanov: don't worry. when the time comes for KDE 4 beta to be useful (maybe beta 3 or 4), the buzz will be so loud you can't miss it
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: I should remove root status and try startx after that, yes?
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: yes sir, give it a spin, that or you can just type in "reboot" as root :D
<kkathman> everyone should learn cli to some extent - eventually you'll have to fix something :)
<AirstrikeIvanov> yeah
<Mattchewie> guymac_tucson: Its not connecting to your network or other networks? are they using security?
<AirstrikeIvanov> i want to learn to dev for it too
<guymac_tucson> sometimes there is a eth0:avah device (WTF?) that has a very unusual IP
* kkathman thanks nalioth for helping him learn that years ago
<hydrogen> or discover vi
<krisx> yeah i love that guy that was my conversion to linux i can game on windows  and i can be an artist sudo developer on linux lol
<guymac_tucson> yes, WPA (1)
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: Alright, I'll give the reboot a go, although since the timestamp is later in the day than the problem, I'ma guess it's no go.
<intelikey> yeah scuttel butt always insists we upgrade to the latest *    you'll know when it's ready...    :)
<garfield> who can help me install my webcam? its a creative
<Mattchewie> guymac_tucson: ahh hell, I don't think I can help then. I could never get wpa to work correctly with my bcm4318 and NDIS
<guymac_tucson> alright
<krisx> plus linux is so slick i find myself self just doing it
* kaldrenon borks again. :-|
<krisx> not i im a noob
<krisx>  only year for me
<garfield> noob
<AirstrikeIvanov> ive been using ubuntu/kubuntu since only a week before Feisty was released lol
<intelikey> NEW BEE !
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: it's a bust. Attempting graphical login causes the screen to flicker between modes a couple times, then it just hops back to the graphical login dialog
<AirstrikeIvanov> garfield, you should be more polite to others
<garfield> stdin: if u see this msg i need help for my webcam
<AirstrikeIvanov> dont call people a noob, it could be offensive
<AirstrikeIvanov> specially to gamers
<garfield> AirstrikeIvanov: lol sorry .wa is a noob?
<intelikey> AirstrikeIvanov is went
<krisx> well yeah and im running gutsy and hubbys been ten years he pisses me off when he trys to teach me
<kaldrenon> AirstrikeIvanov: depends on n00b vs. noob vs. newbie, etc
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: can you past your xorg to paste bin?
<kaldrenon> Yeah, give me a sec
<intelikey> kaldrenon AirstrikeIvanov is went
<Daisuke_Laptop> finally finished the upgrade (and went to the store), now doing the dist-upgrade.
<garfield> stdin: if u see this msg i need help for my webcam to make it work on kotepe
<intelikey> gone.  left already
<sirius> Anyone know a good packet analyser  ?
<intelikey> ethreal ?
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: I need to move the files to this computer - I'm on a college network and I haven't registered the laptop on the network yet
<sirius> intelikey: Can't get it to work with my ipw3945
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: np, take yer time, invoke the power of the ssh or ftp :P
<Mattchewie> ........or thumbdrive :D
<intelikey> sirius hmmm
<krisx> hey im a noob i can do this for ten years and be proficient or buy lots of object destop  and be dumbed up
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: thumb drive it is. =P
<Biovore> you can buy lots of object desktops and still be dumb :-P
<Biovore> Its the way of the MAC
<krisx> ))))))))) LONG LIVE KUBUNTU))))))))
<krisx> and gnome
<intelikey> kubuntu is dead.   long live kubuntu.
<Mattchewie> One the other hand, its something about the OS if people don't need that extensive knowledge to get things done :D
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39382 should do the trick
<garfield>  i need help for my webcam to make it work on kotepe or amsn
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: let me peek
<intelikey> Mattchewie yeah.   if you want to watch movies get a dvd player and television....     :)
<dudeicles> do I have to reboot to see my themes?
<garfield> kaldrenon: amsn is telling me im behind a firewall or a router when i try to lunch my webcam
<krisx> need a mac pc linux commercial hi im bill g hi im steve jobs hi im freedom
<intelikey> dudeicles the only time you need to reboot is to load a different kernel
<dudeicles> hmmm
<intelikey> dudeicles you may need to "logout / login"
<dudeicles> so the themes in KDM don't change your window styles?
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: sudo back to root and do a ls pci, look for your graphics drive and past me the whole line in here
<dudeicles> ah
<krisx> hope i didnt offend
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: sorry "lspci"
<dudeicles> will logout now
<dudeicles> brb
<jetsaredim> Riddell: any ideas when beta2 will be out?
<intelikey> let me recant,  the only time you need to reboot is to load a different kernel or to change non-hotswapable hardware.
<Jucato> jetsaredim: when the packages are ready and when it has been announced in kde.org
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: I'll give you an lspci -v (the display part) once I get it from one copmuter to t'other
<jetsaredim> Jucato: so the tarballs aren't out even?
<garfield> kaldrenon: amsn is telling me im behind a firewall or a router when i try to lunch my webcam.what should i do?
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: np
<Jucato> jetsaredim: probably still being prepared. try checking www.kde.org
<jetsaredim> Jucato: the only thing listed there is the beta1 announcement
<kaldrenon> garfield: I don't know - frankly, I suck at dealing with network issues. Do you have a firewall or a router?
<jetsaredim> but I'd heard that the beta2 snapshot had been taken
<wersdaluv> does anyone here use google desktop? do you prefer it over katapult?
<Jucato> jetsaredim: it has been tagged, yes. but not released
<jetsaredim> and there was that ars technica article
<Jucato> and yes, there are still no tarballs from kde.org. they might still be making them
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39383 Think that's what you wanted
<Jucato> yes. from a KDE developer who is very much capable of building KDE 4 from SVN :)
<Jucato> he doesn't need to wait for tarballs
<krisx> so can anyone tell me  how to be a motu i know how to basic do basic things in terminal but i want to shine and winters coming here in mn is there a linux for dummys i really love my dual monitor gutsy  got bless ubuntu )))))),,,,,, my enthusiam wants me to cry lol
<dudeicles> intelikey: You know how stupid I am, so this question won't be weird. I applied the kdm theme and nothing changed. I logged out and in and nothing changed.
<Jucato> !motu | krisx
<ubotu> krisx: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<dudeicles> am I cray?
<dudeicles> crazy*
<Jucato> krisx: also try to ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: what was the error your getting again?
<Mattchewie> I thought motu stood for "mark of the unicorn".....hrmmm :P
<_2> would anyone care to send me a file to test network settings
<jetsaredim> Jucato: i've built it from svn before - prolly like 6 months ago when there was hardly anything to it
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie: (WW) intel: No matching device section for instace (BusID PCI:0:2:!) found
<jetsaredim> i suppose i'll wait for the packages then
<intelikey> dudeicles umm  sorry you need to take that one up with a kde user
<Mattchewie> :| is that a 1 or a !?
<kaldrenon> 1
<dudeicles> Jucato: Any ideas why when I applied the theme nothing happened?
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: AHH!!
<Jucato> dudeicles: nope... sorry
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: hey man I'm going to PM you
<Mattchewie> kaldrenon: Get it?
<kaldrenon> MAttchewie: yeah, but it gave me some business about registering
<kaldrenon> Mattchewie:Gimme a tick
<yurimxpxman> are there any programs designed to rescue scratched CDs?
<krisx> ive read thaT JUST NOT SURE HOW TO  get a mentor feel like i need linux for dummys need a lesson plan my hubby means but he sucks as a teacher
<krisx> well
<krisx> hubby
<intelikey> ok if i dcc send to another box it has to go out to irc and back in to that other box     right ?
<sirius> Anyone knows how to set a ipw3945 to work in monitor mode sothat can capture live data on Wireshark ?
<Jucato> krisx: like I said, ask around in #ubuntu-motu
<dudeicles> can anyone tell me what Beryl is?
<krisx> okty jucato  long day
<Jucato> !beryl | dudeicles
<ubotu> dudeicles: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<krisx> bye and thanks alot
<intelikey> Jucato can dcc sends bypass the servers ?      you are chan op you are supposed to know these things
<Jucato> I am supposed to? wow! I should resign
* intelikey ran a channel for over a year and doesn't know either...
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> dcc is direct client to client
<hydrogen> hence it omits the server
<intelikey> so if i disconnect the modem  i can still dcc send to _2 ???
* Jucato bows in shame before hydrogen
<intelikey> something about that doesn't sound right.
<hydrogen> no
<Jucato> hm.. yeah....
<hydrogen> it bypasses the irc server
<hydrogen> so you can disconnect from freenode
<hydrogen> and still be connected to this person
<Jucato> oh?
* Jucato never knew that
<intelikey> hydrogen i am _@
<intelikey> hydrogen i am _2
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> then yes
<_2> ok i'll test that
<hydrogen> I thought _2 was over the internet :)
<_2> i still don't think it will work
<hydrogen> and I wanted to know where you learned your internets
<_2> :)
<intelikey> back after some tests
<michael_> is there a gutsy gibbon chan?
<Jucato> michael_: #ubuntu+1
<garfield> amsn is telling me im behind a firewall or a router when i try to lunch my webcam.i try the command camorama i can see the image etc but not in amsn or kotepe detects my webcam
<intelikey> ok that's what i though,   i may send client to client,  but it uses the irc server for dns resolution or something..
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> it shouldn't
<intelikey> jsut because the two clients can see each other doesn't mean they can dcc anything.
<hydrogen> it may route through the internet for some reason
<hydrogen> but it connects directly from one computer to the other
<intelikey> i tested with and without inet connection  works with   doesn't without
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> probably routes the long way for whatever reason
<hydrogen> try /dcc chat localip
<hydrogen> bypass the lookup
<hydrogen> no guarantees :)
<intelikey> i sussssspose i can test a big file and see if the transfer rate is local or dialup speed
<intelikey> oh i killed the other client... have to bring that end up first
<davo0> hola alguien me puede ayudar a instalar una tarjeta nvidia
<hydrogen> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intelikey> <hydrogen> try /dcc chat localip <<< are you high ?
<hydrogen> it didn't work?
<hydrogen> it was just a guess
<hydrogen> :)
<intelikey> oh i guess you are     HY-dorgen   :)
<wckdkl0wn> how do i kill firefox?
<savetheWorld> firegun!
<kaldrenon> shoot it with a water gun
<wckdkl0wn> i was being serious
<savetheWorld> kill -9 <pid>
<hydrogen> DCC uses direct TCP connections between the clients taking part to carry data. There is no flood control, so packets can be sent at full speed, and there is no dependance on server links (or load imposed on them). In addition, since only the initial handshake for DCC conections is passed through the IRC network, it is impossible for operators with cracked servers to spy on DCC messages.
<hydrogen> from the rfc
<intelikey> only the initial handshake for DCC conections is passed through the IRC network, <<<  yep
<intelikey> testing again
<dwidmann> ack :( how frustrating .... cmake doesn't want to find qmake ...
<_2> it may be dirrect in the sense it bypasses the irc server  but it definitely goes out on the inet and back   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39385
<intelikey> so all that testing was for this cause.   i wanted to know if a person with nat can test their own firewall by using /dcc send file other_self    and the answer is yes.
<intelikey> even though it's dirrect client to client it does indeed go out to google and back, just to reach the other box    "google is just an example"
<intelikey> so what ever dns you use, i suppose all traffic has to flow through it, on a dcc send.    at least the isp if not the isp's dns...
<intelikey> i had a dcc chat and a dcc file transfer both in progress when i killed the modem and both died.
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know of a way to play RealVideo 3?
<intelikey> </rant>
<Daisuke_Laptop> 20 minutes until dist-upgrade finishes and we see whether or not i have a usable system
<Daisuke_Laptop> intelikey: it has to traverse public routers to get from point to point.  direct client-to-client refers to the fact that the irc server isn't involved except for the ack packets
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's...  just how the net works
<Daisuke_Laptop> what do you think time to live is? :)
<intelikey> <Daisuke_Laptop> what do you think time to live is? :) <<< was that to me ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yep
<Daisuke_Laptop> juuuust checking :P
<intelikey> well i'd just be guessing.   don't think i have ever heard it used
<intelikey> and no.  i'm not going to read about it for the next 7 hours... :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> basic explanation: number of routers a packet can hit before it's dropped
<hydrogen> I'd wonder why it couldn't connect over the lan ip if it knew it was on your lan..
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop so you are saying basicly that in the sense of /dcc   dirrect means simply two less cyrcles in the path than without /dcc  :)
<scheater5> Anyone managed to get the real time kernel from the gusty repos installed on feisty?
<intelikey> hydrogen probably doesn't know anything about the lan
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes BUT.  if you get disconnected from the server (not the net) the connection stays up
<hydrogen> intelikey: right.. but if the ip resolves to alocal ip...
* intelikey wonders how he can get disconnected from the server and not the net....    without ircops in volved...
<Daisuke_Laptop> scheater5: i'm just upping to gutsy -_-
<Daisuke_Laptop> accident, perhaps
<Daisuke_Laptop> granted, it's not a wide-range scenario
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ummm lets see if i crack the freenode server i'm connected to and reset it... then i can test that theory ...   hehhe
<scheater5> Daisuke_Laptop: but, alas, i can't yet, as the reason I need the real time kernel is i run Ubuntu studio.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<ubuntu> hey, is there any easy way to "upgrade" from feisty fawn (7.4) to Tribe 5 without having to reinstall all my software?
<ses59_> printing problem using cups   the test page is fine kword open office and kspread all work fine  but thunderbird and firefox all print landscape not portrait as set
<Don_jr> I have dual booted my laptop with windows vista and kubuntu.  How can I remove kubuntu without having to reformat and reinstall windows completely?
<scheater5> ubuntu: the "old" way of doing that is to change every instance of "feisty" to "gusty' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ses59_> it seems to be after I upgraded my firefox and thunderbird that it I can not print portrait now.
<Daisuke_Laptop> scheater5: the old way is the way i'm using
<intelikey> ubuntu no.  whether you do it with a clean install or dist-upgrade you do "reinstall all your software" either way.
<hydrogen> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<scheater5> ubuntu: when doing a normal upgrade, that's not officially recommended anymore - but it'll get the job done
<hydrogen> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> i know theres a factoid about update-manager somewhere
<Daisuke_Laptop> !update-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> perhaps we should define "software" before trying to answer that...
<Don_jr> How can I remove kubuntu from a dual booted computer without reformatting and reinstalling the entire HD?
<Pagan0ne> intelikey: software... firefox and plugins, kopete, ktorrent, virtualbox, etc
<scheater5> daisuke_laptop: if only it worked that easy when i'm running ubuntu studio.  But i foresee all kinds of breakage if i tried that - and I'm not even sure there is a gusty repo for studio yet
<hydrogen> Don_jr: from the kubuntu livve cd I suppose
<hydrogen> you would need some way to resize the ntfs partition bigger
<Daisuke_Laptop> scheater5: yeah, i could see problems doing it that way
<Don_jr> hydrogen I didn't see a 'remove' option.  But I'll look again.  I should be able to resize the partition after I get the ext3 partition removed I bleive.
<Pagan0ne> hydrogen: he could always nuke the ubuntu partition, and format the remaning space as ntfs, and just have 2 partitions
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> Don_jr: try running qtparted from the livecd
<Don_jr> nuke? how so?
<hydrogen> rather than the installer
<scheater5> daisuke_laptop: so basically i just need to know why i can install the generic gusty kernel fine, but not the real time
<hydrogen> it will give you a more direct interface
<intelikey> Pagan0ne if that's the intended meaning then i stand by my post ^  if it was meant to include +g's of sound/vidio files also  then you wouldn't want to "reinstall" all that either way...
<Don_jr> hydrogen alright, I'll give that a shot.
<Daisuke_Laptop> scheater5: i have no idea
<scheater5> daisuke_laptop: :)  I've been getting that alot lately.
<Pagan0ne> intelikey: i can get gutsy installed w/o formatting my /home directory thats not a issue, but like my sane and cups drivers are VERY finniky to install, and i dont want to go through that again
<Daisuke_Laptop> i think gutsy replaces cups, doesn't it?
<intelikey> yes it does
<Daisuke_Laptop> so cups drivers are not an issue
<Pagan0ne> Daisuke_Laptop: well does it include support for a brother mfc device?
<intelikey> !info cupsys
<ubotu> cupsys: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.8-0ubuntu8 (feisty), package size 1582 kB, installed size 7896 kB
<intelikey> !info cupsys gutsy
<ubotu> cupsys: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.0-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1976 kB, installed size 11024 kB
<intelikey> Pagan0ne basicly   my moto is 'if it aint broke don't put *buntu on it'    err no that's not the one.   'if it aint broke don't fix it'     if you upgrade you can expect to redo what ever you did on that release   except it won't work the same.   if you are lucky it will be easier    if you are one of the many misfortunate ones it will not only have to be redone, something will never work right again...
<intelikey> so be sure and try the new release,  maybe it will fix your problems........................
<Pagan0ne> intelikey: i understand the if it aint broke motto, i was just having boot issues with my feisty install and was wrestling with the idea of installing gutsy to check it out, since this isnt a production box it isnt a big deal, but i dont want to wipe all my custom work if i can avoid it
<Daisuke_Laptop> two minutes until the download finishes.  pray for me, fellow ubuntians
<intelikey> Pagan0ne you can save the configs   and use as referances     tar -czf etc.bak.tgz /etc
<don> How can I run something in the graphical mode as root?
<intelikey> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<intelikey> !sudo
<Pagan0ne> intelikey: yeah but if you google brother mfc420 driver installation on kubuntu 64bit, youll get loads and loads of little tweaks you have to do to get it JUST right
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<don> intelikey thanks, I'll try that
<underdog5004> the !root response is awesome1
<Pagan0ne> including installing files out of a rpm archive and all kinds of nasties
<underdog5004> erm, awesome, even
<don> okay, I go to run, type in kdesu and it does nothing.....I don't know the name of the program exactly to put in with it
<don> need to get into the system settings with root permissions
<intelikey> Pagan0ne oh i'v played with a brother all in one...  heh  i don't envy you that.        but you'll still have to compile new drivers for the new kernel and such   if you had to build a driver...
<Daisuke_Laptop> underdog5004: !windows is the best
<underdog5004> yeah
<Pagan0ne> intelikey: didnt have to compile, but lets just say i made franken-driver and it worked, so i didnt putz with it anymore
<Daisuke_Laptop> don: kdesu kcontrol
<Noldoaran> don: 'kdesu systemsettings'
<don> Thanks you very much Daisuke_Laptop
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're welcome
<Pagan0ne> intelikey: anyway im gonna reboot and see if i can fix my grub boot issue, wish me luck, otherwise i may attempt gutsy....
<intelikey> Pagan0ne yeah tar up your etc
<intelikey> and goodluck to your pinguin
<Pagan0ne> intelikey: actually, i was just gonna create a whole new partition for gutsy, migrate everything over, then delete the old partition and resize the new one
<Pagan0ne> intelikey: thats why i like having 1Tb of hdd space :D
<don> OKay, I don't seem to have qtparted here, is there a graphical interface I can use to alter the size of the ext3 partition? then I don't have to remove kubunu completely so maybe I can learn it.....
* intelikey uses different disks for different installs
<intelikey> no partitions here mate
<don> but my winblows side is almost full, cause I did the partitions backwards...
<intelikey> don try gparted
<Pagan0ne> intelikey: well i could take the 2nd drive out of the raid array, and use that, but i have a whole 200Gb partition practically empty...
<Pagan0ne> anyway, later, wish me luck!
<don> intelikey should I try that with kdesu or in terminal?
<intelikey> !gparted
<arun> Anyone know of any tool to get a full page JPEG snapshot of a web page?
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<arun> not just the part visible in the window, the entire page
<don> Bahhh, says it's not there...so I'll go install it, thank you
<intelikey> kdesu in the terminal  <<<
<hydrogen> ps
<hydrogen> use qtparted
<hydrogen> its much more non communist
<SilentDis> hello, are there any GUIs out there for EVDO connections for linux?  got a parent who will be using it soon, and i don't think executing shell scripts is their cup of tea :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> and much more buggy
<intelikey> hydrogen he said it wasnt' there  so i said try gparted   maybe he has a ubuntu live
<rdvon> how do I make a program run at startup?
<don> I know nothing about linux, this kubuntu install is dual booted with windows so I can try to learn to use it...
<intelikey> !autostart
<SilentDis> i suppose any pppd client will work, so long as i can do the config ahead of time.
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<don> not sure if it's my thing or not.  I"m a gammer and linux isn't quite up to that just yet.  But I don't like microsoft....
<rdvon> I used to no nothing about linux :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i see all of these things getting replaced in this upgrade and it makes me a little nervous, but it's too late to turn back now :D
<intelikey> rdvon ^
<intelikey> rdvon ^ see ubotu
<rdvon> thanks
<garfield> Daisuke the people in effects are noobs do u know about beryl and the effects and option with shortcuts?*
<rdvon> I just add programs in this folder?
<don> very much to learn to get to wehre I can make linux/kubuntu do what I want it to do I think.
<rdvon> It's not that hard..
<don> rdvon I blieve that the 'Autostart' is a file it's self you'll need to add the path to the program you want into that file.
<rdvon> it's a folder :P
<intelikey> SilentDis put the shell script on the desktop     that's what i do if someone says  "can you make it do ****"    i say sure    write a little script and put it on their desktop
<don> It might not be that hard. But when all you've ever used is windows based PC's, it can be confusing for a while.
<SilentDis> don: what games do you play?
<rdvon> don: yes, it can.
<intelikey> "click that"     they're happy    i'm happy
<SilentDis> intelikey: that's an idea, yes.  i was just hoping not to take them out of the gui for anything.  a pppd gui would suffice, so long as i can config it ahead of time
<don> Lineage, Ashen Empires, Conquer to name a few.  A few muds.  But I think I can get tintin++ and use it fiarly well if the scripts are set up the same as wintin for my muds.
<garfield> intelikey: the people in effects are newbies, do u know about beryl and the effects and option with shortcuts?*
<don> it's trying to get wine to run the client based cames that I'm having trouble with
<rdvon> I'd just keep windows xp, wine is rubbish sometimes :)
<intelikey> garfield no  never seen beryl compuis
<SilentDis> intelikey: they get very... techy... around a term screen.  i think they have aversions to flashing cursors lol
<garfield> SilentDis: ^^^
<garfield> ?
<intelikey> SilentDis kppp
<intelikey> ?
<don> Bah..I installed gparted...when I run kdesu gparted...it does nothing
<rdvon> just download the live cd version.
<rdvon> or try qtparted, i believe the kubuntu live cd comes with it :P
<Okapi> hello to all
<intelikey> don if you are using   ubuntu  it's  "gksudo gparted"
<don> okay, I don't have the liveCD with me....I'm on a laptop in my truck which I drive for a living.  I got it running, but I can't alter the size of the main partition cause it's the one I'm using and it's mounted......
<intelikey> and the channel is  >>>---------->>  over there at   #ubuntu
<SilentDis> intelikey: i will be using kppp myself (EVDO 'net access from AllTel, already found most of the info on how to do it).  was hoping for something more... gnome... for them i guess.  if all else fails, you can bet they'll be using kppp though.  i'll go bug #ubuntu.  thanks :)
<rdvon> don: that's  a problem :)
<intelikey> SilentDis welcom
<rdvon> no spare cd's? :<
<serginho> hi all. Can anybody help me with a simple question?
<don> all I have is DVD-r's with me and I don't want to waste 4gig cd for the 600meg's.....I can wait till I get home if I have no other choice
<intelikey> serginho those are the only kind i answer
<don> may try fdisk from the windows side and see if it will allow it or not.......I don't know sheesh
<serginho> I try to install a program. UEBIMIAU
<serginho> so I put this command
<serginho> chown -R www-data.www-data /var/www/webmail
<rdvon> http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s70/rdvon/snapshot1-1.png my desktop!
<serginho> now I cant modify any file in this
<rdvon> It took me an hour. I wanted to show it off :)
<serginho> root does not do anithyng
<intelikey> serginho you are probably not in the  www-data  group
<serginho> sure
<andrew_> hey ya'll...
<serginho> I try create a user in this group and did not work
<andrew_> anyone here knows any burning program for linux that you can actually add mp3?
<rdvon> serginho: k3b..
<intelikey> serginho   kde has an app  "kusers"    or in a konsole type    groups     and see if you are in the  www-data  group
<intelikey> you can add your self to that group
* rdvon needs a new spash screen..
<Okapi> anyone no what this error means and how to fix it: "E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu:36: Extra junk at the end of file"?
<andrew_> when I try to add an mp3 to k3b, it tell me that I have to convert the files to wav then try again...
<rdvon> really? :\
<Okapi> anyone know what this error means and how to fix it: "E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu:36: Extra junk at the end of file"?
<rdvon> hmm...
<serginho> here
<serginho> www-data@serginho-kubuntu:~/webmail/inc$ groups
<serginho> www-data
<rdvon> you could always try searching around in adept
<serginho> groups result
<intelikey> serginho also of note   not only ownership  but permissions may need set.                                                               sudo chmod 775 -R /var/www/webmail ; sudo find /var/www/webmail/ -type f -exec chmod 664
<intelikey> that should fix you up.   ^
<andrew_> tried... but havn't seen any thus far...
<intelikey> hehhe    www-data    is the user name and the group    you chould have full access to that location now...  :)
<serginho> nothing yet
<serginho> www-data@serginho-kubuntu:~$ sudo chmod 775 -R /var/www/webmail
<serginho> www-data is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<serginho> www-data@serginho-kubuntu:~$ postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<serginho> yes
<serginho> www-data@serginho-kubuntu:~$  sudo find /var/www/webmail/ -type f -exec chmod 664
<serginho> www-data is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<serginho> www-data@serginho-kubuntu:~$ postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<intelikey> so run that command from your root jr. account
<julian> df
<intelikey> and don't flood the channel
<serginho> sorry
<intelikey>  run it as    serginho      that seems to be your username and your login acount name
<serginho> ok
<Dot> NullDot
<andrew_> I didn't know Nero had a linux version.... did ya'll know that?
<serginho> I put the results in private
<intelikey> !regester
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regester - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> andrew_, yeah, but I prefer k3b for burning stuff
<intelikey> !pastebin | serginho
<ubotu> serginho: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<andrew_> does the nero linux burn audio good?
<intelikey> does it use cdrecord is what i want to know
<intelikey> !cdrecord
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrecord - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !info cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: Dummy transition package for wodim. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<intelikey> ok wodem  then
<Hirvinen> andrew_: What would you need Nero for on a Linux system when we have things like K3B?
<intelikey> !wodim
<serginho> intelikey, chmod: changing permissions of `/var/www/webmail/themes/uebimiau-2.7.10-theme.patch': Operation not permitted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wodim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<serginho> all files
<intelikey> serginho with sudo ???
<serginho> yes
<serginho> and
<serginho> root@serginho-kubuntu:/home/serginho# sudo find /var/www/webmail/ -type f -exec chmod 664
<serginho> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<andrew_> k3b can only burn wav files to the cd, I have a hard drive full with mp3... that's why.....
<serginho> i try sudo su and nothing
<intelikey> oooops turncated that...  i'll repost it.
<Hirvinen> serginho: add {} \; to that
<sumguy231> andrew: not so, you just need to install the libk3b-2-mp3 package
<andrew_> thank you....
<andrew_> can I get that with apt-get?
<sumguy231> Yep.
<serginho> Hirvinen ? I understand!
<serginho> dit not understant
<andrew_> thnks man...
<intelikey> sudo chmod 775 -R /var/www/webmail ;; sudo find      sudo chmod 775 -R /var/www/webmail ; sudo find
<sumguy231> If you have the medibuntu repository, though I could have sworn it used to be in multiverse
<intelikey>             /var/www/webmail/ -type f -exec chmod 664
<intelikey> did it again
<intelikey> ignore me
<intelikey> sudo chmod 775 -R /var/www/webmail ;; sudo find      sudo chmod 775 -R /var/www/webmail ; sudo find       sudo chmod 775 -R /var/www/webmail ; sudo find
<intelikey>             /var/www/webmail/ -type f -exec chmod 664bah
<_2> when things go wrong...
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...like now :S
<sumguy231> andrew: If you don't have it already, read about it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<_2> sudo chmod 775 -R /var/www/webmail ;sudo find /var/www/webmail/ -type f -exec chmod 664 '{}' \;          i believe that's it...
<serginho> Operation not permited
<sumguy231> Also it's called libk3b2-mp3, I don't know how that extra dash got there.
<andrew_> thanks again...
<sumguy231> And NOW I'm done talking about it. :)
<Hirvinen> serginho: With find and -exec you need to use "{}" where the filename argument to that command would be and terminate the -exec argument with "\;"
<serginho> sudo chmod 775 -R /var/www/webmail ;sudo find /var/www/webmail/ -type f -exec chmod 664 '{}' \; => Operation not permited
<andrew_> lol...
<serginho> all files
<_2> serginho is there something mounted on /var/www/webmail or /var/www ?
<_2> serginho the mount command can check that for you
<serginho> apache2 on /var/www and /var/www/webmail a webmail client (Uebimiau)
<_2> kill apache and try it
<serginho> ok
<_2> and uebimiau    if need be
<Hirvinen> serginho, intelikey: Why not use symbolic modes? Far simpler: sudo chmod -R ug+rwX,o+rX /var/www/webmail
<serginho> with apache stopped, operation not permited. I think webmial did not need to be stoped.
<serginho> I instal based in this tutorial: http://www.nautilus.com.br/~rei/material/artigos/apache2-php4-uebimiau.html
<serginho> I think in Permissoes is the command that block me
<Hirvinen> X means execute only if the file is a directory or already was executable for one of the groups.
<_2> Hirvinen i wouldn't think there should be anything executable in there    seeing it's a mail dir
<serginho> I need to edit the file inc.php but I cant do it. Always recive Permission Read Only, with any user
<Hirvinen> _2: The directory itself and possible subdirectories?
<serginho> here the commands. Before a type its I can edit the files:
<serginho> mkdir -p /var/spool/uebimiau/database/_cached_templates/uebimiau/
<serginho> chown -R www-data.www-data /var/spool/uebimiau
<serginho> chown -R www-data.www-data /var/www/webmail
<serginho> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Daisuke_Laptop> if i'm lucky, i'll be able to reboot and have a happy computer.  if i'm UNlucky, factory default reinstall :(
<serginho> yes, many subs
<serginho> i try to del all and start again, but I can remove the webmail's dir
<serginho> I can't
<_2> i'd have to look at your file system to have a clue what's going on there
<serginho> permission read only
<_2> unless something is locking it  or it's a mountpoint and the fs is mounted ro    that should never happen to root.
<serginho> there are a way to put it down and clean all,star again?
<Daisuke_Laptop> whee, it's getting into the kde stuff now :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> there is just so much stuff that has to be changed :\
<garfield> like
<garfield> ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> *everything*
<_2> garfield like the whole installation
<garfield> of?
<Daisuke_Laptop> garfield: i'm upgrading to gutsy :)
<_2> kubuntu
<garfield> why?
<Daisuke_Laptop> why not?
<garfield> gusty???
<Daisuke_Laptop> gutsy
<Daisuke_Laptop> ubuntu 7.10
<Daisuke_Laptop> next month's release?
<garfield> it wasnt coming ou in october?
<garfield> oh ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> everyone...  pray for me.
<garfield> Daisuke-Ido: why?
<garfield> will there be a dif in the 7.10?
<_2> inquisitive aren't we
<_2> of course there will be changes.  it's a new version
<garfield> it aint just like a normal upgrade?
<_2> that's what it's all about     'quick change something so we can get the next release out' ...
<serginho> another question. If I del the user and group owner's from webmail, who are the new owner? who can control the dir?
<garfield> whats the dif beteewn feisty gusty?
<_2> serginho no new owner
<serginho> so, who can access and modify it?
<_2> serginho you have to chown an inode before it has an new owner
<serginho> nobody, root ?
<_2> root
<sumguy231> garfield: Read this and the other Tribe release announcements for a list of all new features: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5/Kubuntu
<_2> there is a "nobody" accaunt btw.
<_2> grep nobody /etc/passwd
<garfield> sumguy231: wont it be the same desktop kde?
<serginho> there are a way to restart without any process load?
<serginho> or stop all proccess?
<sumguy231> garfield: Gutsy will come with KDE 3.5.7, which I'm pretty sure is the version Feisty came with. It's still the newest verison.
<sumguy231> garfield: But KDE4 Beta 1 will be installable from the repositories.
<_2> serginho yeah    drop to a console  [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1]   login and issue   sudo kill -9 -1   will kill everything   then you can login again and issue    sudo init 3      to restart stuff (after you have done what ever)    or   sudo init 6 to restart the machine
<serginho> :D I will try it
<serginho> thank u guys, to try help me!
<garfield> sumguy231: so its the same it just get little extra then like xp family to xp pro?
<_2> see ya when you get back...
<serginho> :ok
<serginho> thank you again
* _2 watches serginho's system go down like a curd in a churn
<garfield> sergusty is ubuntu?and feisty is kubuntu?
* Jucato read that as _2 strangles serginho's system... for some strange reason....
<garfield> Ju^^^
<_2> :S
<Jucato> garfield: no. gutsy and feisty are just code/nicknames for the versions. they apply to all *buntus
<Jucato> so there's Ubuntu Feisty, Kubuntu Feisty, Xubuntu Feisty, and Edubuntu Feisty. all of them version 7.04
<garfield> so feity and gusty is kubuntu then?
<garfield> what is ubuntu codename?
<Jucato> they all share the same codenames
<Jucato> Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Edubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<garfield> oh ok
<_2> ubuntu is warty/hoary/breezy/dapper/edgy/fiesty/<soon to be>gutsy
<Jucato> _2: you know, I think this naming of releases creates more marketing confusion that *buntu naming....
<_2> the release code is    year dot month   7.4  or 7.04 if you prefer is the current
<garfield> so the 7.04 will be kde?
<_2> Jucato concur
<Jucato> ......
<garfield> or that brown orange thing?
<Jucato> Ubuntu is that brown orange thing
<garfield> witch i dont like to see
<Jucato> Kubuntu is the cool blue thing
<Lynoure> garfield: you can make KDE any colour you want, same with Gnome
<Jucato> :)
<_2> Jucato and if you scroll up and read the trolling questions in order they do have a flow about them
<Lynoure> No sense choosing based on the colours
<_2> Lynoure mm uhh huh  there is
<_2> k is blue and u is brown
<Jucato> Lynoure: never underestimate the power of personal preference and first impressions :)
<dwidmann> _2: http://kde-look.org
* _2 always tries to make a good false impression
<_2> s/false/first/
<_2> :)
<dwidmann> hehehe
<Lynoure> _2: my kde 'is' a pile of autumn leaves, mostly grap and orange
<Lynoure> s/grap/gray
<garfield> so the one coming out 7.10 is the bleu?i install ubuntu my first linux installment it look like window vista EMTY WITH NOTHING IN IT.then i try kubuntu witch was very nice with a lot an option and crashes witch i like very much :-/ witch is the 7.10?
<serginho> hi again! Nothing new!!
* Jucato sighs
<_2> Lynoure my system is gray on black    like most consoles   :)
<Jucato> good luck. I'm off to do something more productive :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> nothing blew up!
<Daisuke_Laptop> :D
<dwidmann> Jucato: like sleeping?
<Jucato> like trying to make dolphin usable for you guys on gutsy :(
<dwidmann> Jucato: or as Daisuke_Laptop just reminded us, blowing things up :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> however...
<Daisuke_Laptop> why am i not getting the new kernel?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm still running 2.6.20.16 :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> should have gone to the new one :(
<dwidmann> Jucato: who is you guys, because I'll still be using Konqueror ...
<Daisuke_Laptop> maybe i have to select it in grub first.  maybe it's not in grub yet...
<Lynoure> Daisuke_Laptop: Which version number does your 'new' one have? Gutsy or feisty?
<Daisuke_Laptop> could you explain that a little better?
<Lynoure> Daisuke_Laptop: because the one offered by upgrades couple of days ago was a 2.6.20.16 too
<Daisuke_Laptop> gutsy should be 2.6.22
<Daisuke_Laptop> and it's not 2.6.22
<Lynoure> ask on #ubuntu+1?
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's 2.6.20, and that makes any number of infant deities and/or prophets cry :)
<Lynoure> Not on this channel =)
<_2> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<_2> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Daisuke_Laptop> Ubuntu gutsy (development branch), and Lynoure, I would so appreciate it if you wouldn't talk to me like i was stupid.  thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm still going through the update/upgrade process...  nothing's set in stone yet :)
<_2> Daisuke_Laptop will ya share that ?   :)
<Lynoure> Daisuke_Laptop: Stop asking questions if you don't want honest answers. Honestly, there is more people that know about the development version kernel non-updatingness on the #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> ahem...
<Daisuke_Laptop> Lynoure: it was more of a rhetorical question to begin with.  i do that sometimes.  just because i vocalize it doesn't mean i'm asking to be coddled through the entire thing
<Daisuke_Laptop> and btw: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-10-generic
<Daisuke_Laptop> :)
<Lynoure> Daisuke_Laptop: It's really hard to tell that when you ask what looks 100% identical to a direct question. I'm not only not a mindreader but also not a native speaker and this is a support channel
<Daisuke_Laptop> all taken care of :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> Lynoure: fair enough
<Daisuke_Laptop> reboot!
<Jucato> glad that ended amicably...
<Lynoure> Jucato: I don't think I was talking to him like he was stupid. Maybe like he had been misinformed about what version the feisty update was supposed to give
* Jucato also notes that uname -r is not the most reliable way to determine *buntu version :)
<_2> 2.4.27-2-k6
<_2> my  /exec -o uname -r
<Jucato> hm...
<Daisuke_Laptop> i will say, everything is about 1000% clearer with gutsy and the new intel driver
<_2> that was the intent wasn't it ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> only issue i still have is the kernel updating...
<Daisuke_Laptop> _2: part of it
<Daisuke_Laptop> the other part was...  i was bored.
<_2> oh
<_2> i have done that.
<_2> blank an hd just to have something to do
<Daisuke_Laptop> apparently dell left some software here
<_2> not my own of course
<_2> :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> "prepare for shipping to end user"
<_2> was that a dell preloaded linux system ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yep
<Daisuke_Laptop> hence why i said dell left some software here
<_2> and you already wiped it...   had it what a month ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i didn't wipe it, i upgraded :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> and less than a month
<Daisuke_Laptop> got it August 13
<_2> i was about to draw a comparison   but if you are going to get touchy again...
<BetaTester> Hi all, hi stdin.
<Daisuke_Laptop> nah
<_2> ok.
<_2> you kept that preloaded linux a little longer than i did the preloaded vesta   i wiped it the first day... :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> believe me, if this thing had been shipped to me with windows, i would have wiped it day 1 :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...  :)
<_2> if you didn't have such a long nickname i might like you   :)
* Daisuke_Laptop points to his clone with the slightly shorter nickname
<_2> lol
<BetaTester> Did anybody tested the "data=writeback" on reiserfs or ext3? I read some posts this increses the preformance of the FS, but I know if this is stable?
<_2> i know it's kept me from tab compleeting  all day
<BetaTester> *don't know if this is stable
<Daisuke_Laptop> dai<tab><tab>
<_2> nope i get the list that way
<Daisuke_Laptop> unless you have it set on dropdown
<Daisuke_Laptop> in which case...
<Pupeno> what's the name of the program tha shows the batery level of my notebook in the traybar? (it's gone)
<_2> nope   bx   you are thinking client specific
<Daisuke_Laptop> in kubuntu i'm used to seeing everyone here (except intelikey with his fear of X) use Konversation
<intelikey> who did you think you were talking to  ?
<intelikey> jsut cause i went binary   you didn't recognize me...
<intelikey> pupeno  i can't answer that because of my phear of X
<Daisuke_Laptop> intelikey: you know i'm only teasing you :P
<Jucato> Pupeno: guidance-power-manager I think
<intelikey> i'd answer that if i could tab complete without seeing [Daisuke_Laptop ]  [Daisuke-Ido    ]  [               ]  [               ] 
<garfield> pudding
<intelikey> Sierra-X see
<Sierra-X> this is probably the oldest nick i use
<intelikey> Sierra-X i told you i would
<garfield> Sierra-X: how did u change your name?
<Sierra-X> garfield: use /nick newnickname
<Sierra-X> but don't do it too often
<Sierra-X> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<intelikey> yeah i keep two nicks registered.      err have had three but i normally don't need more than two so no need "hogin'" names that others could use
<Pupeno> Jucato: thanks.
<Jucato> sure
<garfield> intelikey: i have no need for xp no more but the website i save in favorit on xp i want to see there names but how?what do i open it with to see the url?
<Sierra-X> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39386
<garfield> nick/ peace
<intelikey> garfield what file ?
<Sierra-X> there is no reason grub shouldn't be picking that up :\
<intelikey> garfield or are you asking me where to find it in xp ???    that would be a waste of time.
<Sierra-X> and that pastebin was in the wrong place :\
<garfield> intelikey: i found my favorit website folder allready but what do i have to open it with to see the names of the websites?
<intelikey> nah  i like that server
<danielronin> can someone help me resize a partition and reallocate the space from inside kubuntu?
<intelikey> Sierra-X sudo update-grub ?
<Sierra-X> if that's all it is i'm going to stab myself in the arm (with something soft, of course)
<michael_> ugh why is firefox so screwed up
<danielronin> I'm trying to ready a partition for a BT2 install
<intelikey> peace: try clicking it in konqueror
<michael_> when i play youtube videos i hear this blipping and clicking in the audipo
<michael_> but just playing mp3's in amarok are fine
* Sierra-X stabs himself in the arm
* Sierra-X hugs intelikey
<Sierra-X> thank you
<Sierra-X> be right back
<intelikey> :)
* intelikey wonders why he has blood on him now...
<peace> *how you do that
<danielronin> can anyone help me with some partitioning info? it would be much appreciated
<intelikey> peace: /me
<peace> intelikey: konqueror dont recogniz the file
<intelikey> !ask | danielronin
<ubotu> danielronin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<peace> pease: me???
<intelikey> /me does something   <<< peace
<peace> oh
<peace> lol
<peace> my name change and i didnt even see that
<peace> lol
<intelikey> garfield you might want to check the server window of your client you may find that you are trying to use someone elses name
<intelikey> or O_O
<danielronin> intelikey: sorry for the poor syntax :( here's my q: i have a dual boot notebook with 2 ntfs partitions
<Daisuke_Laptop> back to the old nick, i know
<O_O> O_O
<Daisuke_Laptop> but it worked
<O_O> O_O/me
<O_O> O_O /me
<O_O> O_O/ me
<intelikey> no the /me first then what ever
<Daisuke_Laptop> reverse that, but this isn't really the place to play around with that :)
<O_O> intelikey: nothing happen
<danielronin> how can i see all the partitions and resize one to create free space for formatting?
<O_O> ?
<flaccid> danielronin: not really recommended. there is windows software that can do it however
<flaccid> you can grow but only in certain situations and its unreliable
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have one last thing to try tonight, and i am absolutely sure it will NOT work, and will probably kill X, so gnight, if i don't get through this successfully
<danielronin> partition magic or something?
<O_O> O_O WOW
<flaccid> danielronin: yes and there is also a free one like that
<intelikey> danielronin you sould probably first boot windows and scan the ntfs partitions for errors then deefrag them   you'll have to turn off the page/swap file for that,  then the install cd should allow you to resize them
<O_O> intelikey: ??? how u do the thing with the blue star **
<O_O> ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm good.
<intelikey> /me does it like this O_O
* intelikey does it like this O_O
<intelikey> /me does it like this O_O
<danielronin> it's only a week old, it shouldn't be too fragmented, and do you mean the kbuntu install cd or the ASUS OEM vista recovery cd?
<intelikey> yes the kubuntu install cd
<O_O>  O_O does it like this
<nicio> nicio: does it like this
<intelikey> danielronin but window probably write to the very end of the partition if its using a paging file and that may keep you from resizing the ntfs partition    so if you follow those steps it should work  ^%
<danielronin> ok, so if i use that to modify the partition table, how do i exit it cleanly (so i can install the OS once i've made space)?
<nicio> intelikey: when u speek to someone its tab u does hit to get there name insted of riten it?
<intelikey> danielronin exit which cleanly ?
<intelikey> nicio yes   ni[tab]    but you may get NickPresta instead ... :)
<intelikey> int[tab]   will finish my name
<danielronin> the shell in the kubuntu live CD,but more importantly, how do i point GURB at the newly installed image?
<nicio> intelikey: yea but i got 2 dots at the end insted of the >
<intelikey> shell in the live CD ????    i'm trying to catch up with you danielronin
<danielronin> it's a slack based OS, and it uses LILO (but i'm not going to let it make a new MBR
<danielronin> isn't there a CLI you can use from the kubuntu install CD?
<intelikey> oh you are not installing form a ubuntu live CD  you are only going to do the partition work   ok i'm with you now.
<intelikey> use the gparted live cd   it's made for that
<danielronin> for resizing partitions?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> there maybe a better place to look  but   http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dds> how can I run the migration assistant from an already running system? I've tried running it via ubiquity but it seems to want to remake my filesystems...
<danielronin> is there a way to use the kubuntu install image or any CLI utils that i can use from a konsole inside my OS (kub fiesty)?
<danielronin> to resize the partition...i don't want to d
<dds> danielronin: I don't quite understand. If you already have a running system, you can install ubiquity and use its partition manager.
<danielronin> ownload anything huge just to do this one task
<intelikey> danielronin if you umount all fs's except the system  you can install qtparted in the installed kubuntu and do it from there
<intelikey> that gparted live CD is only 50m
<intelikey> and it's graphical
<danielronin> intelikey: thanks! that's what i needed to know, i'm still fairly green to 'nix, but loving more every day
<dds> I've got a windowsxp backup on USB disk that I want to migrate settings from into an already running system.
<dds> (freshly installed, but it's a slow machine; I had to install from the alternative disk and it didn't offer the migration assistant)
<runlevelten> To a kubuntu system?
* intelikey knows nothing about "migrating"....    copy files ?
<flaccid> can you resize in qtparted/gtparted? i've heard if you can it always fail
<dds> runlevelten: yes
<dds> intelikey: well, in essence it is just a copy operation, but it's a lot of various locations and I don't know crap about windows, I'm trying to help a friend out.
<runlevelten> Funnily enough I believe there's some app centered around the whole "migration" thing, intelikey
<intelikey> flaccid you can.   but if it's a windows fs you need to turn off pagefile and scandisk/defrag first
<dds> right, it's the migration-assistant in ubiquity, but I want to run it independently of ubiquity.
<flaccid> ah ok
<runlevelten> dds: There is an app or two under development, but lots of apps (browsers, mail clients etc) that will have an import option.
<runlevelten> !migration
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about migration - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dds> I've been reading the python source and it's simple enough, but I can't find a safe-way to launch it without first recreating my filesystems (the step right before it in ubiquity) that I can't skip and I can't force it to just use the existing ones.
<dds> runlevelten: in kubuntu, most apps don't have an import option to grab the settings from a mounted ntfs partition.
<runlevelten> Whether it's NTFS makes no difference at all. :)
<dds> runlevelten: what I mean is to grab it from a partition; kubuntu wants you to know the details
<dds> they don't import from windows
<dds> hence why the ubuntu migration-assistant is a relatively big deal
<dds> evolution can import from outlook, that's about it
<flaccid> opera can import lots
<dds> but as you can see, http://ftp.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/migration-assistant/ , it's only udebs, it doesn't exist independently of the installer
<intelikey> mozillar imports some
<runlevelten> kmail can import settings, firefox, opera, konqueror, more of kontact etc.
<dds> there is no definitive word on whether it can be used out of the installer, so I'm asking here
<runlevelten> Right.
* runlevelten goes to work.
<dds> runlevelten, intelikey: that's fine and good, and you're right, but this program does quite a bit more. You should take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MigrationAssistance to get an idea of what it does
<intelikey> dds all i know is even if it can   i probably wouldn't...     sorry i'm not more helpful on that
* intelikey hates ubiquity
<dds> ok, well like I said, take a look at the link
<intelikey> dds the page says      "A stand-alone desktop application..."
<dds> intelikey: which page?
<dds> intelikey: where?
<dds> the wiki page/
<intelikey> the one you posted  ^
<dds> I posted two links
<dds> the wiki page I guess
<dds> ah right under the design heading
<dds> right
<dds> well, the thing is, it isn't a standalone application design, it's a module for ubquity
<dds> ubiquity
<dds> so
<dds> the question then, is can I make ubiquity present me that one module and not force recreating my filesystems?
<navets_> hey if anyone could take a look at my website and tell me how to improve, I would really appreciate it. http://navetz.com
<intelikey> dds you can run ubiquity and select manual partitioning and make no changes  yes.
<dds> intelikey: no
<intelikey> and why not ?
<dds> intelikey: that still doesn't do it
<dds> intelikey: ubiquity wants to recreate the filesystems; if you attempt to tell it that yes, my existing / is the / I want to use and to not format it, it says it can't use it.
<dds> try it yourself
<dds> install the ubiquity package and try to get that far in the installer
<danielronin> is there a KDE equivalent to gparted?
<intelikey> i won't even run ubiquity to install   why would i run it for "fun" ...
<intelikey> danielronin qtparted
<dds> intelikey: so you don't sound like a horses ass when you make false statements? ;)
<dds> argh, and apparently the migration tools don't handle utf-8 correctly
<dds> (the Windows XP username of the user I want to migrate is $B$J$*$_(B)
<intelikey> i can see where that would fail yes.
<intelikey> try  \$B\$J\$\*\$_\(B\)
<intelikey> or single quote it
<spamhead> Hello everyone
<winbond> how  is kde4 different than kde3 besides the looks?
<intelikey> dds i'm not going to install that.   to many deps.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39387
<intelikey> winbond it's either alpha or early beta  ???
<intelikey> that's a big differance
<flaccid> winbond: you can check all that out on the kde site
<flaccid> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Beta 1 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php>.
<flaccid> or there
<spamhead> Hey there all I ahve a question, I'm kind of new to linux, (this is my first install).  I want to put it on my notebook, but I have 2 questions, 1 how is the wifi support for Ubuntu, and 2) is it possible to write c# in linux and have it compile?
<khaije1> can python code completion be added to kdevelop?
<intelikey> spamhead the last one first.      linux kinda has one of the best compilers there is...    and there is a couple of links i'll post for you for the first question
<intelikey> !hardware | spamhead
<lerio> gudday guys pls help i need to know if is it possible to install kubuntu 7.04 in p3 600mhz with 256mb ram
<ubotu> spamhead: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<intelikey> !wifi | spamhead
<ubotu> spamhead: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jucato> khaije1: I think that's in the works already. might want to ask in #kdevelop or you might want to try Eric3
<intelikey> lerio sure
<spamhead> it's a D420 from Dell. it's got an intel wifi card
<lerio> but it cant run beryl?
<lerio> or barely launches
<intelikey> lerio beryl might be pushing it some...
<spamhead> beryl? or should I google it?
<khaije1> hi Jucato, i'll check in that channel, eric3 runs *super* slow for me
<intelikey> i'm not sure what the threshold is for berly  probably about 900mhz for any kind of smotheness   just a guess
<lerio> intelikey, wht kubuntu chat mesenger supports voice and video
<intelikey> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<intelikey> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lerio> does kopete support voice and video chats?
<Jucato> khaije1: Python Support for KDevelop 4 was one of the Google Summer of Code projects: http://code.google.com/soc/2007/kde/appinfo.html?csaid=634886428E6FDB18 http://behindkde.org/people/soc2007-one/
<intelikey> Jucato might know
<khaije1> Jucato: sweet thx!
<Jucato> I don't use kopete that much..
<Jucato> I just turn it on and forget that it's running...
<intelikey> i don't use it at all
<Jucato> that is until someone buzzes me...
<Jucato> you don't use graphical apps. period :P
<Jucato> unless ASCII art is your perverted notion of graphics :)
* Jucato goes to bed... play nice and behave!
<intelikey> i beg to differ!   Y just last week i started X and ummm   can't remember why...
<intelikey> but i do watch vidios in vlc sometimes      in the console
<Jucato> ascii art :)
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> svgalibs
<Jucato> ascii video ftw!
<intelikey> careful  i'll go back to trollin'
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> that's what I was hoping you'd do... I'm going afk, and those who will be here to take over are less tolerant than I am :P
<intelikey> you mean Tm_T ?   heh no.
<intelikey> or maybe stdin ?    :)))
<spamhead> I be trollin' they be hatin'
<stdin> man, I'm pinged more than google today
<intelikey> it seems like it's Jucato that always yells OT at me...
<intelikey> stdin lol
<intelikey> sorry about that.   i guess you have it beeping at you ?
<stdin> yeah, it's ok now tho, i'm officially /back :)
<intelikey> stdin (((<intelikey> careful  i'll go back to trollin'<Jucato> that's what I was hoping you'd do... I'm going afk, and those who will be here to take over are less tolerant than I am :P )))
<spamhead> Okay I just google'd it and Beryl is friggin' cool!
<intelikey> spamhead so i hear...
<stdin> intelikey: I'll type in the first part of my kick command, just in case :p
<intelikey> heh
<intelikey> why ?
<stdin> saves time
<intelikey> for what ?
<spamhead> because I'm a n00b
<stdin> kicking, what else :)
<intelikey> who ?
* intelikey waits to see how long this takes......
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> everyone... I won't get pinged then
<intelikey> when ?
* flaccid just got a new job yay
* stdin is tempted now
<spamhead> congrats flaccid!
<intelikey> coool
<flaccid> thanks very much
<lerio> guys what is the most stable version of ubuntu/kubuntu
<flaccid> intelikey: guess what im doing for double my current salary?
<AscendedDaniel> How do I set up surround sound? I found a few howtos for GNOME, but not many just for kubuntu.
<spamhead> Feisty Fawn
<lerio> feisty fawn?
<flaccid> intelikey: packaging windows software
<intelikey> flaccid i wouldn't have a clue ?
<flaccid> hilarious!
<intelikey> flaccid and you admit it ?
<spamhead> 7.04 is the latest version
<lerio> spamhead, feisty fawn?
<dedi> my usb harddisks dont automount anymore. what could that be?
<spamhead> [02:06]  <intelikey> flaccid and you admit it ? <--- not that there's ANYTHING wrong with that
<flaccid> intelikey: yerp. less responsibility, point and click job technically and twice the money im on atm. so yeah good money to point and click lol
<flaccid> going to try to get them to support ubuntu/linux however but yeah. i'll get off the offtopic cya guys a bit later
<intelikey> spamhead depends on perspective
<flaccid> gotta run, cyas later
<spamhead> intelikey well since I don't really want him to be rigid OR flaccid in my company...
<spamhead> Yeah I need to make like a tree and head out too
<intelikey> :)
<spamhead> PEACE OUT!
<intelikey> so he made like a baby and pulled up roots
<Project_K> how do i get mp3 files to work... amarok says that it does not support the file format
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dedi> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danielronin> intelikey: can you help me with some qtparted issues?
<intelikey> danielronin maybe
<danielronin> i tried to remove an ntfs partition before i had the disc unmounted
<intelikey> eeeek
* intelikey hides
<danielronin> i did unount the partition i was trying to delete, actually i was just trying to resize it, but it got deleted
<danielronin> there was no data on it though, so no loss
<GuHhH> i know it may sound stupid but... is there any way to discover a possible rootkit on my machine, except from comparing original files?
<intelikey> danielronin ok so what is the problem now ?
<stdin> GuHhH: chkrootkit and rkhunter are tools to do that
<intelikey> !info chkrootkit
<ubotu> chkrootkit: Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47-1build1 (feisty), package size 263 kB, installed size 740 kB
<danielronin> now i have /dev/sda-1 listed as free, but how do i assign partitions to it?
<danielronin> qtparted won't allow me
<GuHhH> stdin: okay, thanks. :D
<intelikey> danielronin are you sure it's not a partition ?     and the simple answer to your Q is    sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<intelikey> i run several root kits   and niether of those apps bark at them....     well they may not qualify as root kits cause they are non-malisous
<danielronin> i'm deciphering the man pages, but it's rather ambiguous
<intelikey> danielronin manpage on ?
<intelikey> cfdisk ?
<intelikey> cfdisk reminds you of the old M$ "fdisk" app
<intelikey> don't need a man page for it..
<intelikey> sudo find / -exec touch -t 194112070945 '{}' \;  <<<< would that be considered a possable root kit foot print ?
<intelikey> hehhe    touch: cannot touch `./dev/stdin': No such file or directory
<stdin> I do exist, I'm right here
<intelikey> nope you don't exist   :)
<intelikey> you're just a figment of O_O's imigenation
* stdin thinks, therefore stdin is
<intelikey> ????
<intelikey> stdin accepts input therefore stdin ....
<stdin> no comment
<stdin> :p
<intelikey> where's genii with the coffee
<intelikey> oh no.....
<intelikey> the network card is going crazy
<intelikey> i think that command has filtered through eth1 ...
<intelikey> am i still here ?
<stdin> yes
<intelikey> ok so it's not a good idea to touch /dev/*   hmmmm
<stdin> probably not :p
<intelikey> i think i need to reload the kernel now.....    some things seem to be acting wierd
<intelikey> well i'll just go  it's too quiet in here anyway.
<danielronin> intelekey: after messing with my partition tables, i can't login, i keep getting a grub error
<danielronin> at [art 1.5
<danielronin> *part
<danielronin> Intelikey is there anyway to restore GRUB, or am i faced with a reinstall now?
<intelikey> danielronin sure
<intelikey> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> see the first link   ^
<uselessid>  is it possible to change the output of  my sound, from laptop speakers to phone?
<uselessid> is it possible to change the output of  my sound, from laptop speakers to headphones?
<ubuntu> ciao
<danielronin> ok i was able to restore grub, but now no matter what i try to boot (in nix. also everything after the partition that was changed) is giving me an "Error 15; File not found."
<danielronin> the boot menu that grub loads is even off of my altered menu.lst, so it had to see it, i think it's just not pointed at the image it needs to boot from
<peques> HOLAS
<peques__> hi
<waylandbill> danielronin: sounds like something wrong in the menu.lst or what was written to the mbr cannot locate the rest of the files grub needs. Check the menu.lst and put grub into the mbr again.
<buti> hi. is it normal that kubuntu gutsy locks me out of xorg?
<buti> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<buti> Xlib: No protocol specified
<buti> Error: Can't open display: :0.0
<buti> not every time, but often
<stdin> buti: 1) gutsy help in #ubuntu+1 2) don't run GUI apps with sudo or as root user, use kdesu
<stdin> buti: 1) gutsy help in #ubuntu+1 2) don't run GUI apps with sudo or as root user, use kdesu
<buti> stdin, thanks, but i don't think i am running any gui app as root
<stdin> buti: that's the error one gets when trying to start a GUI app from the command line when not the user who's running X
<buti> stdin: yeah. i know.
<buti> but i get it for every app i try to launch...
<buti> e.g. xeyes as the logged in user
<MadCaddies> can anyone help me with a shell script for log rotation? (i want to remove logs older than 3 days).
<Tidus> MadCaddies: logrotate maybe?
<agarfu> hi
<agarfu> I need to report a bug related to spanish translation in kio and I don't know what is the best place to do it
<MadCaddies> Tidus: it removes older logs?
<sander5> hello, yesterday i tried a kubuntu cd, but afterwards i found that my hard disk has shrunk with 100 gigabyte. Does anyone know how this is possible?
<Tomi-idle> sander5: if you tried out the live cd it doesn't access harddrives by default. only if you mount the drive and then fiddle with it
<taime1> after installing nvidia drivers, i have only one resolution, how can i fix this?
<Tomi-idle> taime1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   might automatically detect right resolutions
<taime1> Tomi-idle, im WAAY past that stage
<taime1> haha
<taime1> ive been at this for over 5 hrs now
<Tomi-idle> what resolution you have atm?
<Tomi-idle> and whats your monitors native?
<taime1> 800x600
<taime1> its 1600x1200 native
<lick_me_f> http://vans.tbc.bg/uploaded
<tim_> have you tried editing xconfig directly
<tim_> plus, are you using an nvidia card?
<taime1> tim_:  oh yeah
<Tomi-idle> have you tried adding only "1600x1200@(your hz here)" in xorg.conf in Modes
<taime1> Tomi-idle: yeah
<Tomi-idle> taime1: tried nvidia-settings? :p
<buz> is there a possibility to do echo, reverb, compress type stuff in amarok?
<taime1> Tomi-idle: yes
<Tomi-idle> taime1: weird :D
<tim_> because the nvidia proprietary drivers have severely restricted resolutions, although 8x6 is a bit bad even for that.
<Tomi-idle> the binary drivers work fine for me resolution wise
<Tomi-idle> got all modes, even ones i've not heard before like 1440x1024
<tim_> and me, but it may be card dependant
<Kabal> Someone here that uses OpenFTD icw Kubuntu?
<solarwaver> is anyone knows abour mkv files
<taime1> i guess its my card... although i cant see why its not supported
<taime1> its a geforce 7600
<Tomi-idle> taime1: did you try to let xorg figure out configuration by itself? rename xorg.conf to something different and try to boot
<taime1> Tomi-idle: yeah
<Tomi-idle> i got 7600gt and working fine for me :(
<tim_> apparantly sometimes xorg removes resolutions it doesnt like, you can find a log of it in: /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<taime1> this is ridiculous
<taime1> it worked great on my older card
<taime1> i get a nice new EXPENSIVE card, and i get 800x600
<taime1> nice.
<solarwaver> is anyone knows abour mkv files?
<Tomi-idle> solarwaver: what about them?
<SlimeyPete> matroska video. Should play fine in mplayer or (I think) VLC
<SlimeyPete> xine might do 'em too - they're not that uncommon these days
<Tomi-idle> solarwaver: mkv is a container like avi that can contain movie files packed with different codecs
<Tomi-idle> solarwaver: also mkv can contain subtitles & many soundtracks
<taime1> mkv is teh r0xx!
<tim_> mkv chuggs my computer
<tim_> its its way of telling me I need to spend money.
<tim_> xine plays it, as does vlc. I find that xine is more reliable, although I think the libs are the same they seem to handle it a bit differently.
<sander5> Tomi-idle, I'm afraid I fiddled with it, what can i do about it, so my hard disk is restored?
<tim_> sander5: what did you do?
<solarwaver> tomi-idle u know how i can make them play i have installed from synaptic mkvtoolvix
<solarwaver> tomi-idle u know how i can make them play i have installed from synaptic mkvtoolnix but still dont play
<NiceGuyUK> isn't it in FFMpeg libs?
* Jucato is able to play .mkv vidoes out of the box...
<Tomi-idle> sander5: tim_ might be able to help better
<tim_> tom-idle: what is the question?
<Tomi-idle> solarwaver: have you got the w32codecs (or w64codecs if you're running 64bit) installed?
<solarwaver> the w32 codecs ?
<solarwaver> what is that?
<NiceGuyUK> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Tomi-idle> tim_: missing 100g after using livecd.
<Tomi-idle> solarwaver: use medibuntu repository to get the codecs :)
<tim_> thats a wireless card right?
<Tomi-idle> solarwaver: there's info on the forums too, people have problems running mkv's for some reason. i did too until it fixed itself magically:)
<tim_> or as in 100 gigs have disapeared?
<Tomi-idle> tim_: 100gb sorry ;=
<Tomi-idle> yeah dissappeared
<tim_> ok well when he reapears he can pastebin an fdisk list
<solarwaver> tomi-idle i use kubuntu what is medibuntu?
<sander5> tim, I'm afraid I partioned my hard disk, convinced that it was only virtual. When i realized it wasn't virtual, i canceled. Now my hard disk, normally 250 gigabite, is now only 155 gigabite. How do i restore it?
<tim_> is there any data on it that needs preserving?
<Tomi-idle> solarwaver: medibuntu is another ubuntu distro. (k)ubuntu by default doesn't have the codecs needed to play video files on by default in their repository. so you need to enable the medibuntu repository to get them installed through adept or apt-get
<solarwaver> tomi-idle how i do that?
<sander5> tim, there is data that needs preserving. yeah. You mean i have to format my hard disk?
<tim_> sander5: also can you run "sudo fdisk /dev/hd?" then v, and tell me what it says
<tim_> well the simplest way would be to nuke it, but we can try and figure out whats wrong and fix that. has data disapeared?
<sander5> tim, hold on i'm trying.
<tim_> the ? is for "your drive letter here"
<ricky_> hello,..
<tim_> sander5: also the output of "p" in fdisk
<Tomi-idle> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<solarwaver> tomi-idle how i do that?
<Tomi-idle> solarwaver: trying to find a page with easy explanation :)
<Tomi-idle> solarwaver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu    there's info on dvd codecs and w32codecs
<solarwaver> ok
<sander5> tim, it can't find what you suggest.
<tim_> in the terminal for the first hard drive you type "sudo fdisk /dev/hda"
<tim_> you get a prompt where you type in v
<tim_> that checks the partition table for errors and tells you if you have unallocated sector
<tim_> i.e. a bloody great hole from an incomplete write or something
<tim_> then you run v, and we have a look at the output which will show any holes, and what the HD thinks it is.
<tim_> btw, when you say 100 gb missing, I'm assuming you mean capacity in / or something, rather than 100gb of files
<sander5> yeah, i mean capacity
<tim_> and er, you ran the  "sudo fdisk /dev/hda" thing, what came up
<sander5> still trying, i'm not real good in this.
<tim_> if fails can you run "vi /boot/grub/device.map" as that will tell us the harddrives name. only one drive right?
<sander5> yeah, one hard disk
<tim_> so the fdisk thing, did it work?
<sander5> i'm afraid nothing works when i paste it in run
<tim_> lol no
<tim_> this is into a terminal
<tim_> otherwise it will run but you wont see anything
<tim_> go in system and choose "konsole"
<tim_> bring you up a black window like the command prompt in windows.
<sander5> i see
<tim_> terminals where its at ;)
<sander5> I give up, thanks anyway.
<zsz> does anyone else besides me have a weird 5px wide white box around taskbar and tooltips when using compiz-fusion?
<user__> 
<user__> 
<user__> 
<user__> 
<user__> 
<user__> ?
<yamal> !ru | user__
<ubotu> user__:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<max__> coucou
<max__> hello
<kdxx> how should i run / install this  nvidia install script i found in dapper drake,, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html ?
<gnomefreak> kdxx: dont
<kdxx> errr envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb
<gnomefreak> kdxx: install them from repos
<kdxx> whats repos?
<gnomefreak> kdxx: envy wont upgrade with you and you cant uninstall all parts of it once installed and that will only hurt you down the line
<gnomefreak> kdxx: nvidia is in ubuntu repos
<backpro> i have ubuntu (gnome desktop) did i can install kde desktop ??
<gnomefreak> kdxx: nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new depending on what ubuntu version and what card you have
<gnomefreak> theres also nvidia-legecy(sp)
<kdxx> kubuntu dapper drake with nvidia quadro 4 card
<gnomefreak> backpro: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> kdxx: should be nvidia-glx
<gnomefreak> kdxx: its in multiverse repo
<gnomefreak> backpro: once installed you can choose what you want to boot into at the log in screen
<kdxx> ok so multiverse repo is graphics driver?
<gnomefreak> it has the graphics drivers in it among alot of other packages
<gnomefreak> multiverse == nonfree packages
<gnomefreak> java graphics drivers and like 2000 other packages give or take
<Ben_Cs> i connected my ipod shuffle to comp, and run amarok, but get the error: Klibloader could not load the plugin: libamarok_ipod-mediadevice Error-message: libgpod.so.1 cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<Ben_Cs> please help
<kdxx> can you find me a ultra relevant weblink
<sbucat> youtube-dl works?
<emilsedgh> Ben_Cs: do you have libgpod installed?
<emilsedgh> !info libgpod1
<ubotu> libgpod1: a library to read and write songs and artwork to an iPod. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.2-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 168 kB, installed size 360 kB
<Ben_Cs> and?
<Ben_Cs> what do i do?
<Ben_Cs> /usr/lib/libgpod.so.2  /usr/lib/libgpod.so.2.0.0 is what is installed
<Ben_Cs> but it looks for libgpod.so.1
<Ben_Cs> help!
<erik__> hello
<kdxx> where can I find multiverse repo to install?
<kdxx> or can i do it form cl?
<Pirate_Hunter> who can help me fix main panel problem on kde?  i removed from panel but every time i start ktorrent it dont show on task bar, how cna i fix this?
<erik__> witch ati driver should I have to use? ati or fglrx?
<SlimeyPete> do you want 3D support?
<erik__> of course
<SlimeyPete> then you need fglrx
<SlimeyPete> good luck ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> who can help me fix main panel problem on kde?  i removed something from panel and now every time i start ktorrent it dont show on task bar, how cna i fix this?
<erik__> is it better than the ati driver?
<kdxx> oh i c
<SlimeyPete> erik__: "fglrx" is very buggy and lots of people have problems with it, but "ati" won't give you 3D support.
<kdxx> yea so back to my orig question, how to run this script envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb ?
<kdxx> sh ./envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb?
<SlimeyPete> it's not a script, it's a .deb package
<erik__> should i buy a nvidia card for having a stable 3D?
<Pirate_Hunter> who can help me fix main panel problem on kde?  i removed something from panel and now every time i start ktorrent it dont show on task bar, how cna i fix this?
<SlimeyPete> so sudo dpkg -i envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb   , kdxx . That will install it.
<SlimeyPete> erik__: Try fglrx first. If it doesn't work, then buy an nvidia.
<SlimeyPete> The nvidia drivers are OK (not perfect but they usually work quite well)
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: right click on panel and click on Add Applet
<erik__> is nvidia faster than ati under Linux?
<erik__> i mean Kubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> emilsedgh: done that but which option do i choose after that?
<SlimeyPete> dunno, I've never compared speeds
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: find system tray
<Pirate_Hunter> emilsedgh: found it i dded that not it shows, kl thanx but i have another question... how do i stop ktorrent from crashing?
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: file a bug report :P
<elite101> dam i got school in like 20mins :D
<Pirate_Hunter> emilsedgh: (-_-") where do i do that?
<emilsedgh> elite101: RUN! LP
<emilsedgh> s/LP/:P
<erik__> who is use windows here?
<elite101> i do?
<elite101>  "
<emilsedgh> !bug | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<elite101> "/join ##windows" erik__, joinj that channel
<Pirate_Hunter> what are the languages that linux users use?
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: what?
<Pirate_Hunter> what programing languages do linux user use i.e. windows would be C++, c, vissual basic , my sql etc
<elite101> python?
<elite101> html screamer?
<kdxx> i am trying to save the .deb package from this site http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html and then install it but im having trouble, how should i save it to my computer so that it can be properyl installed?
<SlimeyPete> Pirate_Hunter: usually C, C++, Perl, Python, Bash. There are hundreds of languages which you can compile under Linux though.
<elite101> i find more "hardware hacks" to be coded in Python that i find online anyways
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: Linux Kernel is mostly in C and some assembly, QT/KDE are written in C++, while there are bindings for other languages like Python, Ruby, C# and even PHP, GTK+/gnome is written in C, with Bindings...
<elite101> :D wow!!!
<elite101> mhm i wonder if its possible to code a Whole Distro (kernel and all) with just usuing C,C++,Python,Ruby,C#,php?
<Pirate_Hunter> is python & ruby difficult to learn or are they just another variation  of a different language
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: i dunno about Ruby, but python is really easy and cool
<Pirate_Hunter> emilsedgh: im looking for a new language to learn so how efficient is python or ruby? what can i do with them?
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: I think you could do everything with python...from web programmin, until kapplication...Ubuntu/Kubuntu installer is written in python
<elite101> what is a client for windows that shares files with linux what program do i use on windows?
<emilsedgh> elite101: Samba
<SlimeyPete> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> no on windows
<Pirate_Hunter> emilsedgh: hmm its that powerful/efficient i understand will look into it and give it a try
<elite101> i dont need a linux program
<SlimeyPete> elite101: samba = Windows File Sharing
<elite101> but a windows program
<SlimeyPete> it's built in to Windows
<elite101> okay
<elite101> thanx
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: Im a web developer, but a few times I looked at python.its so easy...
<Pirate_Hunter> I read somewhere that pearl is eviil, if i remember it right its a combination of c++ & VB (not sure about this one) with some new features
<Ben_Cs> hello
<elite101> gotta go to schoo; bye
<emilsedgh> bye elite101
<elite101> :D i hate school :D
<Pirate_Hunter> u hate school but use linux
<Pirate_Hunter> erhm how that works
<SlimeyPete> lots of geeks hate school. School can be very boring.
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: AFAIK, now perl is mostly used by ServerAdmins for write their administrating scripts
<Pirate_Hunter> SlimeyPete: its easier for me to say that as im in university :)
<Pirate_Hunter> emilsedgh: thanx thats clearing a lot, im taking programming serious now and thought if im going to be using linux might as well look at how it is written
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: so $linuxDevs++; ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> emilsedgh: im not tyring to compile linux or its kernel dont think im ready for that just trying to learn the languages for its programs somehting to add to my list
<emilsedgh> Pirate_Hunter: you need to know what you want to do, if you want to create an Application, you have nothing to do with Linux, you have to know about QT/KDE or GTK+/Gnome
<_4strO> emilsedgh: QT and GTK+ are a way to make graphicl apps
<XenThraL> hi, I'm trying to compile wxSQlite3, but its giving me an error message, "configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash build/config.sub", I have changed permissions on /build/config.sub to see if it would fix it, but it didn't seem to help
<_4strO> emilsedgh: but behind the interface you have to program instruction
<Pirate_Hunter> emilsedgh: sorry back had to talk to my grandmother on the fone, now that was unnexpected
<XenThraL> this trying to run ./configure
<_4strO> emilsedgh: some bash, python, ... progs, isnt it ?
<XenThraL> could someone perhaps try to build it and see if they have any luck?
<XenThraL> please? :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<eduard> hello world
<eduard> i've read on the ubuntu forums that you shouldn't add an entry of you usb stick because 'fstab is for permanent harddrives' is that true?
<stdin> yep
<eduard> ok, thanks
<garfield> stdin: mplayer is not playing the flash videos.when i do play it stops
<garfield>  mplayer is not playing the flash videos.when i do play it stops
<garfield>  mplayer is not playing the flash videos.when i do play it stops
<indensiff> hallo
<indensiff> need help for compiz
<indensiff> keine ahnung vom chatten und keine Ahnung von Linux...kann nicht gutgehen
<indensiff> bin ich hier im privatchat mit mir selber?
<garfield> !it | indensiff
<ubotu> indensiff: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<indensiff> sorry
<sini|work> !de | indensiff
<ubotu> indensiff: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<indensiff> thanx @ ubotu
<indensiff> cu
<garfield> ??
<sini|work> garfield: That was german, not italian *g*
<garfield> sini|work: how i sopose to know i dont speek none of them lol :p
<sini|work> :o)
* genii sips a coffee
<sini|work> I just corrected it to direct him to the correct channel
<garfield> sini|work: so de is for german ok i'll remember that
* Jucato sips coke...
<sini|work> garfield: yes
<garfield> genii:  how do u do the thing with the star***?
<garfield> sini|work: and for deutch?
<Jucato> garfield: you were already told that hours ago....
<Jucato> deutsche
<garfield> Jucato: dont u sleep? and i never got tru to do it
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<garfield> Jucato: u does explain up side down lol :p
<Jucato> garfield: you remember how you changed nicks? this time, use /me instead of /nick
<Jucato> all IRC commands start with a /
* garfield kill Jucato
<garfield> lol
<garfield> tanks
<garfield> !ohmy | garfield
<garfield> Jucato:  are there any others?
<sini|work> garfield: What do you mean with "for deutch"?
<Jucato> sini|work: why "de" is for German
<Jucato> it's the ISO thingy for German/Germany I think
<sini|work> Correct
<garfield> so de is for deutch?
<cinzuto> hi
<sini|work> garfield: yep, it is
<garfield> sini|work: u send the persone to get lost lol
<cinzuto> can i've a small help?
<garfield> cinzuto: shot
<sini|work> (correct spelling is "deutsch" btw.) ;o)
<Jucato> !ask | cinzuto
<ubotu> cinzuto: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<garfield> lol
<cinzuto> garfield: i'm an italian user, my kubuntu don't show icons
<sini|work> garfield: No, he is being helped this very moment in #kubuntu-de.
<Jucato> !it | cinzuto
<ubotu> cinzuto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<garfield> cinzuto: witch icons?on your desktop?
<DexterF> hi
<cinzuto> garfield: yes
<cinzuto> also that on barmenu
<DexterF> anyone else having broken mountpoints when mounting smb or sshfs?
<garfield> cinzuto: lol did u just install linux?
<cinzuto> garfield: yes
<cinzuto> garfield:'i've installed it now
<garfield> cinzuto: i had the same problem with mine 1day ago.try this sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MadCaddies> how do i list different levels availables for a man page?
<garfield> cinzuto: if it dont works try to upgrade
<cinzuto> garfield: in wich mode?
<garfield> cinzuto: in a normale konsole type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cinzuto> ok
<yeniklasorr> How to start an executable file from command line in the background ?
<garfield> cinzuto: if it tells u it cannot do it there try the root mode
<garfield> console
<cinzuto> garfield: i've try but message says that this is th last version
<garfield> cinzuto: try to upgrade
<BluesKaj> what's the command to open smb in konq ? I've forgotten
<genii> smb://
<XenThraL> hi, having trouble compiling wxSQLite, new to linux, was wondering if someone could give me a hand
<cinzuto> garfield: i've try
<XenThraL> run ./configure and it just gives me "configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash build/config.sub"
<BluesKaj> NM i got it
<garfield> cinzuto: what did it give as result?
<BluesKaj> thx genii , the locate cmnd was getting in the way :)
<genii> BluesKaj: :)
<dwidmann> Wow, I think I finally found a winner of a webhost, about time ...
<BluesKaj> so genii, I guess using konq on the network is the way to go ..no need for smb4k ?
<melkor> Is there a good way to use command line programs with file associations?
<genii> BluesKaj: I just use Konqueror mainly for local browsing, smb, nfs, bluetooth etc
<melkor> I have mpg321 associated with .mp3 files and it goes fast except it leaves a 'loading mpg321' in my task bar for awhile.
<garfield> ?
<dwidmann> melkor: well, you could probably set up entries in the kmenu  to run programs in a konsole
<melkor> konsole is a little slow too
<melkor> It would still be better than amorak though.
<BluesKaj> genii, right ..this our lil network here ...mainly 2 pcs and once in a while, one of the kids' laptops.
<dwidmann> I suppose everyone has different tastes eh melkor
<genii> OK, asked already in #ubuntu but i'll throw this out here too: When both a nic and a modem, the When both a nic and a modem, the /etc/ppp/resolv.conf at first gets used, then when dhcp refreshes nic IP, pppd DNS fails as the regular /etc/resolv.conf now takes precedence again. Any way around this?
<genii> BluesKaj: Just think of it as the start of something larger ;)
<genii> bleh, messy copy/paste there but you get the idea
<melkor> I guess I'm really asking whats the proper way to run a terminal application from an icon.
<melkor> Or maybe what is a good lightweight mpg321 player, that goes away when finished?
<xp_killer> melkor: hard to answer you might find the answer in www.googlecom . remeber google is your friend :-D
<melkor> I'm on it too.
<dwidmann> melkor: maybe something like kaboodle?
<melkor> ill look at it.
<dwidmann> melkor: noatun could also be a winner
<BluesKaj> ya know linux could use some media types to come up with names that have some pizzaz to them ...'noatun' doesn't inspire me to try it even :)
<xp_killer> dwidmann:  how do i enable the Flash add-on (via --enable-add-ons=kflashpart)
<xp_killer> in konqueror
<melkor> well thanks for the tips Ill keep looking
<dwidmann> xp_killer: sorry, I don't think I've heard of that, I just always used flash directly.
<Fsh> hi i have 2 problem frist one with wireless can`t establish connection and secoand problem with limeware i want to remove it
<xp_killer> dwidmann: i install flash nonfree but just the sound playin i dont have view of the video
<dwidmann> xp_killer: hm, that's odd, is it like that for all flash stuff, or just for a certain site?
<xp_killer> site
<xp_killer> this site like u to use real player with it if u got fire fox
<tinin> Hi, does anybody know how to use Nx remote connection software?
<dwidmann> xp_killer: maybe it's a bug in flash or something, or a problem with linux flash, or something else like that.
<xp_killer> dwidmann: it playing in fire fox but a kind of slow and i cant control the viedo or do full screen so i want it to play with konqueror
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, sometimes java is the culprit , make sure you've got java-common and j2re1.4 , for a minimum.
<xp_killer> dwidmann: or maybe it's telling me its a bad website that it dont want me to view >_<
* xp_killer mad
<dwidmann> xp_killer: that's usually the hint that I take
* xp_killer where is explorer when u need it :p
<dwidmann> xp_killer: when a site is a PITA I decide it's time to find another site :)
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, read above !
<BluesKaj> ppl get hung up about flash when java is the cause
<xp_killer> abon dwidmann but the one i had befor they shut down and the others i find suck this one allmost like my fave
* BluesKaj shakes his head
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: java is the cause of me not seing the video just hearin the sound?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> flash and java work together
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: so then i'll go in adep n install javas with option of flash then
<xp_killer> to see if it helps
<BluesKaj> or it could be the cause , not absolutely certain
<dwidmann> xp_killer: the sun-java5-jre and sun-java6-jre packages are good bets (or perhaps ia32-sun-java6-bin too if you run x86_64)
<kkathman> Does anyone else have problems with KTorrent crashing fairly often?
<stdin> kkathman: try disabling DHT
<yaccin> can i configure kaffeine to start in fullscreen if i open a playlist?
<kkathman> stdin:  ohh really??
<kkathman> hmm ok
<stdin> kkathman: there's a bug in one of the versions in DHT that makes it crash after a while
<tron__> Does anyone know how to setup the smtp on a mail server heeeeeeeelppp
<BluesKaj> which client tron__ ?
<kkathman> stdin:  ok thanks - I wondered why i never encountered it on my SUSE box, but did here for some reason - the version thing might explain it
<savetheWorld> tron__: smtp is a protocol used to transfer mail.  all mail server's use it
<dwidmann> I don't think so yaccin, but you could set a nice shortcut (say the f key), for fullscreen.
<savetheWorld> tron__: are you asking how to setup a mail server?
<Fsh> is ther anyone can solve my problem
<yaccin> dwidmann: i dont know if i have a keyboard at the presentation :P
<dwidmann> Fsh: that depends on what your problem is :P
<tron__> sorry im busy setting up a mail server using webmin
<Jucato> dwidmann: internet connection and removing limewire
<dwidmann> yaccin: how about kmplayer? I think it can be set to do it
<Jucato> <Fsh> hi i have 2 problem frist one with wireless can`t establish connection and secoand problem with limeware i want to remove it
<BluesKaj> !wireless | Fsh
<ubotu> Fsh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Fsh> ok thanks
<yaccin> hmmm but i like kaffeine more :P
<dwidmann> Fsh: if you installed something like frostwire for limewire, it should be as easy as removing the package with adept/dpkg/apt
<yaccin> does kmplayer supports video playlists?
<BluesKaj> Fsh, it's not limeware , it's limewire
<dwidmann> yaccin: yes
<yaccin> BluesKaj: frostwire? :)
<yaccin> dwidmann: ill try it then
<hydrogen> dood
<xp_killer> dwidmann: stdin is back form land befor time lol.he's good in solving problem with linux lol he does eat,sleep with linux
<xp_killer> lol
<hydrogen> discover bittorrent
<BluesKaj> or frostwire ..even
<hydrogen> and be happy
<dwidmann> yaccin: I like kaffeine better too, but kmplayer I find a little less annoying at times
<hydrogen> codine++
<tron__> using dovecot for imap which is working great but now unable to send mail
* xp_killer need a kick :p
<hydrogen> codeine*
<joselinares> porfa... el enlace para espaol
<hydrogen> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<joselinares> gracias
<Jucato> joselinares: ^^^^
<BluesKaj> one thing, I have gnormalize installed , but it's broken and refuses to uninstall cuz it doesn't seem to be 'installed"
<xp_killer> stdin: i install flash nonfree for konqueror but i only got the sound no image
<Fsh> this is not the problem the problem is ther is access point but it can`t connect
<stdin> xp_killer: have you tried in another browser ?
<yaccin> dwidmann: i cant find the option in kmplayer -_-
<xp_killer> stdin: yes firefox from wine work with the real player pluging but firefox that i install from adept doesnt play the flash
<tron__> Hello anyone know how to setup an smtp on a mail server ive setup the fetchmail and dovecot but now i can't send mail I have postfix installed but have no idea how to setup the smtp
<stdin> xp_killer: firefox will pick up the nonfree flash plugin
<dwidmann> fsh, try connecting with knetworkmanagers manual connect option, perhaps it will work then?
<xp_killer> stdin: well firefox dont play the video only the one i install with wine
<xp_killer> stdin: are there anymore plugins for flash in adept?
<dwidmann> yaccin: ack, I thought it could, maybe I was thinking of something else (I have way too many video players installed. In an ideal world you'd think I'd only need one .....) Anyhow, I almost guarentee vlc has such an option. Another way around all of this problem is to use "configure window behavior" to force an app to full screen on start (I think this can be done, but I'll have to check)
<genii> When connected pppd, DHCP refresh on eth0 makes /etc/resolv.conf default again when should stay /etc/ppp/resolv.conf until modem disconnects. any ideas?
<jhatlelid> x2vnc users? My mouse does not position correctly on remote computer
<Fsh> dwidmann where can i found it ?
<yaccin> yes vlc does have that option somehow... i think it was editing .vlcrc or something like that... but i dont really want to install another video player :D
<dwidmann> Fsh: assuming you have network manager running, there should be an icon in the system tray, right click it, should be an option for manually setting things there)
<stdin> xp_killer: what's the contents of /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ ?
<dwidmann> yaccin: there is indeed an option for full screen in configure window behaviour, try applying this to kaffeine, and starting kaffeine to see if it's full screened properly
<xp_killer> stdin: theres no flashplugin-nonfree in it
<yaccin> dwidmann: yay it worked :D thanks :D
<dwidmann> yaccin: no problem :)
<stdin> xp_killer: I didn't ask that, I ask what _is_ in there
<tinin> jhatlelid: have you tried Nx?, It is not the same, but gives you remote control and much faster
<xp_killer> stdin: do u want me to tell u wa all is in there?it's a hacel to rite all i'll just take a pic and upload it
<xp_killer> stdin: give me a link to upload the pic?
<tron__> Relay access denied
<stdin> xp_killer: open a konsole, type in "ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/" and post that to pastebin
<AngryElf_> hey folks, what packages do I need to install to play streams through amarok?
<AngryElf_> the error I'm getting is "No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not suported"  of course it doesn't tell me what type of file it is
<arkygeek> hih
<xp_killer> stdin: http://pastebin.com/d40a14c35
<arkygeek> has anyone here installed kubuntu FF onto a new imac (natively and in parallels?)
<stdin> xp_killer: you should probably remove libflash-mozplugin then restart firefox and try again
<gilles> hello everybody
<gilles> I have a problem with nvidia driver
<xp_killer> stdin: I'LL TRY BUT NOT NOW ADEPT IS INSTALLIN SOME THINGS and its takin time
<gilles> is there anyone can help me ?
<xp_killer> !ask | gilles
<ubotu> gilles: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gilles> after the installation of the free nvidia drivers (nvidia-glx-new) I have a black screen
<gilles> I can't do anything
<BluesKaj> gilles, ctrl+alt+f2
<gilles> someone tell me that I must blaklist some modules but I don't how which and how
<gilles> ctrl+alt+f2 don't do anything: my computer is lock when i have the black screen
<WaxyFresh> is there anyway to change the kubuntu logo/progress bar that i see when kubuntu is loading?
<BluesKaj> gilles, then type ' dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' at the prompt
<WaxyFresh> i upgraded to kde4 now my kmenu is gone among other things
<BluesKaj> kde4 is not an upgrade , it's still experimental :)
<hjalle> WaxyFresh: the kde bootscreen?
<WaxyFresh> yup
<WaxyFresh> um the kubuntu logo that pops up right after grub
<gilles> BluesKaj: It's the same problem
<hjalle> look in system settings -> Splash screen
<BluesKaj> gilles, do you have a prompt ?
<gilles> BluesKaj: no
<gilles> BluesKaj: I have those lines in the Xorg.0.log
<gilles> BluesKaj:
<gilles> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<gilles> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and
<gilles> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly.
<gilles> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.
<gilles> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> ok, gilles wull need to use the kubuntu live-cd to edit your xorg-xserver file ...is that correct stdin?
<stdin> BluesKaj: recovery mode should work
<dwidmann> gilles: what video card do you have (if you don't know, pastebin the output of "sudo lshw -class video")
<frojnd> HELP PLEASE. when I try to start ntop with specific folder for data saving (Like this: ntop -P /var/lib/ntop")there is somekind of an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36432/
<gilles> stdin: yes i did it to replace nvidia by nv to recover X
<BluesKaj> gilles , did you see that ? .. stdin advises to use the recovery mode at the grub screen
<stdin> gilles: how did you install it?
<gilles> dwidmann: I have a geforce 7600 gs (reva2)
<mrhex> hey, i got this odd problem, i have installed compiz-fusion, on kubuntu (feisty) But i seem unable to get more then 2 desktops, even if i set 4 desktops. by rightclicking the desktop icons and configuring them. this causes me to get a 2 sided cube, well a flipping page tbh. Any ideas on what i am doing wrong, cuz it most likely is that which is the problem.
<stdin> frojnd: sudo ?
<frojnd> The error is when I do sudo. If no sudo than nothing executes...
<frojnd> stdin,
<gilles> BluesKaj: yes I did it to remplace nvidia by nv in the xorg.conf, but it's not solve my problem
<gilles> stdin: first I try apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<dwidmann> hmm, it shouldn't be any trouble... gilles, try doing ctrl + alt + backspace if it doesn't want to let you switch to a tty, maybe instead of dying immediately the xserver hung (happens sometimes/rarely)
<stdin> mrhex: you have to set the number of desktops in the compiz settings, make sure you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed and run ccsm (from Alt-f2)
<gilles> stdin: after I try the proprietary driver
<gilles> stdin: and finally I try envy
<stdin> frojnd: not sure then, you can try creating the directory manually but that kinda defeats the point
<frojnd> stdin, yep it surely does
<stdin> gilles: sounds a bit messed up, try re-running the envy script
<BluesKaj> gilles, you need to change drivers or screen/monitor settings , the way to do it is edit the xorg file to use the vesa driver to get your screen back first of all , if recovery mode doesn't work
<gilles> BluesKaj: the recovery mode work
<mrhex> stdin I have done that,, i have Number of desktops 4 set. The odd thing is that in the taskbar i see 6 icons of desktops, but when ctrl+alt+mouse1 i only get a 2 sided one. also when clicking the icons in taskbar portraying the desktops i switch between 2 desktops.
<stdin> mrhex: try asking in #ubuntu-effects I don't know that much about compiz-fusion's settings
<gilles> BLUESKaj: but I don't know what Imust do to solve my problem
<mrhex> stdin, will do thanks.
<modor> oops, i was looking for ubuntu channel
<nosrednaekim> w00t!!! new ATI drivers coming!
<spawn57> what's a good p2p app for kde?
<nosrednaekim> ktorrent
<stdin> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: but the question is will they actually be decent this trip around
<spawn57> thanks
<BluesKaj> gilles , open system settings/monitor&display/hardware/ admin mode / configure ...choose the nvidia driver that fits your graphics card , and the the monitor driver that fits yours , then "apply"
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann: phoronix says the performance is from 50% to 10x better performance
<tron__> Help with mail server
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: wow, so it sounds like they might be getting the performance nailed down (finally), now how about some stability. Stability would be nice.
<dwidmann> Or lack of bugs.
<dwidmann> Or both.
<Daisuke_Laptop> that makes me a little sad
<MadCaddies> tron__: go ahead with your enquiring
<nosrednaekim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=821&num=1
<Daisuke_Laptop> no eyecandy repo for gutsy from trevino yet :)
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: who needs that? its all in gutsy,,
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: hows gutsy doing BTW?
<nosrednaekim> no AIGLX yet though... that comes next month
<tron__> I've setup fetchmail and dovecot but now having problems setting up smtp
<tron__> Cannot send mail
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's going pretty well
<Daisuke_Laptop> the upgrade was smooth, though not *quite* as smooth as i'd hoped
<MadCaddies> *inquiring i mean
<Daisuke_Laptop> and i wanted the eyecandy repo for avant-window-navigator
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Laptop: it'll probably be smoother at final release time (or so we can hope)
<spawn57> awn looks awesome =D
<Daisuke_Laptop> dwidmann: nah, it was my fault
<Daisuke_Laptop> i did a manual upgrade
<Daisuke_Laptop> and forgot to grub-update...
<MadCaddies> tron__: tailf -f /var/log/mail.log
<Daisuke_Laptop> so i was getting gutsy, with the old kernel
<dwidmann> it went relatively smooth for me, though it held back a small handful of packages.
<dwidmann> wvdial, parts of guidance, digikam, I forget what else was held back.
<dwidmann> Oh well, seeing as the large doses of caffeine don't seem to be having any effect, I think I'm going to take a nap.
<Daisuke_Laptop> but oh man does the new driver make a world of difference.  the new appearance applet is a bonus, i can see all of my appearance settings now :)  (gnome here)
<tron__> Sep  3 09:59:05 TRON postfix/master[8439] : daemon started -- version 2.3.8, configuration /etc/postfix
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: so gutsy is pretty stable>
<Daisuke_Laptop> eh...  so far
<tron__> MadCaddies Sep  3 09:59:05 TRON postfix/master[8439] : daemon started -- version 2.3.8, configuration /etc/postfix
<Daisuke_Laptop> and it looks like ati is going in the right direction with its linux drivers...
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: indeed.. i'm excited
<gilles> BluesKaj: the module is loaded but it don't find my gpu
<gilles> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36434/
<MadCaddies> tron__: sorry man, i need to go... try #postfix, #ubuntu, #debian
<ScorpKing> hi everyone. if i grep and filter the output of ifconfig ppp0 to get rx bytes eg 34355 and tx bytes 3456 how do i add them together in bash?
<backpro> i have ubuntu with gnome desktop and now i install kde (apt-get install kubuntu-desktop) how i chose between kde and gnome when i restart the pc ???
<ubunturos> backpro: you should see an option "Session" when you enter your username password in Ubuntu
<ubunturos> you can choose a KDE / GNOME session
<backpro> ok thank you
<ubunturos> backpro: welcome :)
<backpro> i wanna ask you something else
<backpro> this kubuntu-desktop any version of kde have ??
<ubunturos> backpro: are you asking which version of KDE does kubuntu-desktop include?
<yaccin> whats does "intel_rng: FWH not detected" mean?
<backpro> yes
<ubunturos> backpro: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<backpro> 6.10 edgy
<backpro> and i download kubuntu-desktop now
<ubunturos> backpro: it would be 3.5.x (where x could be greater than 2, the upper bound is not known to me)
<backpro> can i download kde4 beta ??
<ubunturos> backpro: yes, but if you are really sure, you would want to try it
<ubunturos> backpro: beta software is for testers
<BluesKaj> is there a DTS audio player available for linux ?
<jorge1966> Hola amigos, me llamo Jorge Leon de Ecuador, estoy iniciando el uso de Linux con Ubuntu, soy muy nuevo, un amigo me ayudo pero todavia tengo problemas, porque no funciona la web cam y los audifonos en la compu
<ubunturos> backpro: also, if you are interested in just trying out KDE 4, you could perhaps try a live CD
<jorge1966> podrian ayudarme?
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubunturos> backpro: (and if you have no limitations on your download) you could download it from http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubunturos> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alex85> hi someone knows howto configure to start kde without inserting password in prompt like windows?
<alex85> automatic login
<ubunturos> alex85: see the control center
<kkathman> ubunturos: its !es I think
<jorge1966> ok thank you
<ubunturos> kkathman: yes, I was trying out if "sp" stood for spanish
<ubunturos> alex85: and get to the LOgin Manage
<ubunturos> alex85: Login Manager*
<mille_> what is the best open source gui anti-virus?
<ubunturos> alex85: and under administrative mode choose the convenience section
<ubunturos> clam?
<alex85> 1 moment
<ubunturos> alex85: ok
<kkathman> mille_:  you really dont need one for linux - but I hear AVG is good for windows
<backpro> thank you <ubunturos> you are the best
<ubunturos> backpro: don't think I deserve it. :)
<yaccin> what is "NetworkManagerDispatcher"?
<ubuntu_> hello
<ivan__> ciaux
<ivan__> is
<ivan__> there
<ivan__> anyone who talk italian
<ivan__> ?
<ubunturos> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubunturos> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ivan__> thanks
<gabby> damn, I didn't even notice I was in this room!
<BluesKaj> gabby, neither did we :)
<gabby> BluesKaj: funny :)
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis goes back to work on his new pc.
<BluesKaj> <--- bored
<Dr_willis> Gateways where on sale thiss weekend. :)
<Dr_willis> this thing has a "Yukon" network card. live cd isent picking it up. Not sure what modules are for it.
<BluesKaj> rainy and cool outside today ...stuck in the house and I'm too lazy to do any honeydoo stuff
<Dr_willis> Googling seems to imply a 'sky2' module.
<Dr_willis> Its cool and nice here.. and im inside cleaning.
<Dr_willis> consolidating the fileservers to one server. :)
<BluesKaj> Yukon netcard ...hmmm can't say I've heard of it
<BluesKaj> wondering ....could be a realtek in disguise ?
<jose> hola
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, did you buy a gateway ?
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  yep.  :) on sale.
<BluesKaj> lappy ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: hey
<Dr_willis> $500, was $200 cheaper then a similer machine. Desktop machine.
<BluesKaj> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> long time no c
<Dr_willis> amdX2 6000 cpu. 3 gb ram
<Dr_willis> Now i just need a decent video card for it. :)
<eagles0513875> dude we just bought my dad an insane desktop
<Dr_willis> which is as much as the whole machine.
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, what stuff did you get with it ?
<Dr_willis> 300gb hd, 3 gb ram, AMDx2-6000 cpu
<Dr_willis> then they tossed in monitor, and a printer that wont work with linux. :)
<BluesKaj> nice !
<eagles0513875> i think i have u all beat on teh desktop front lol
<Dr_willis> Back to School Sales.
<eagles0513875> lol nice
<Dr_willis> Its where i cant BUILD one cheaper then they sell them.
<eagles0513875> lol
<Dr_willis> but when i go to build the next pc in a year or so. i will at least have a decent video card.
<eagles0513875> the desktop we bought quad core 2.8ghz 8mb l2 cache 600gb of space that can be raided
<Dr_willis> I need to open it up and put in an extra hd. but waiting for my video card to arrive
<Dr_willis> got a 8800 on order.
<BluesKaj> 18mos ago 600bucks for amd 3200+ , 1Gram, no monitor , justKB and mouse
<eagles0513875> 3gb of ram upgradeable to 8gb built in wifi 22inch monitor and a printer
<eagles0513875> with windows vista  home primium wiht an nvidia 7050 le that has tv tuner capabilities
<eagles0513875> and built in wifi
<eagles0513875> all that this last weekend for about 1600 bucks at best buy
<BluesKaj> goodluck with vista :)
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  i saw those also.
<eagles0513875> so far so good lol
<eagles0513875> i love it
<Dr_willis> So far with 3gb of ram. vista is doing ok on this box.
<eagles0513875> i cant wait till friday when we get cable internet
<eagles0513875> dude i beta tested vista with 1.25gb of ram and it workd like a charm for me
<Dr_willis> now on the wifes 512mb Laptop = vista = DOG.
<Dr_willis> but she has XP on her laptop now.
<eagles0513875> i have duel boot on here
<Dr_willis> I couldent justify the $1600 for that high end box.
<Dr_willis> not when in a year. it will be down to $600 :)
<eagles0513875> if i can get someone i met on world of war craft to get her bf to get me a cedega bye bye winblows
<BluesKaj> yeah, i tried vista too, ran fine on my pc...just such a pita , none of my fav software works with it
<JuJuBee> Hey all.  I think I did a stupid thing and need help to fix.  I changed a username on a computer.  How do I locate and change all files that the old user had perms on and switch to the new username?
<Dr_willis> WoW never worked very good for me with cedega/wine.. but then again - i got sick of WoW. so i havent tried in  ages.
<eagles0513875> this person i know she has it and it runs fine
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  in 'theory' the users files should all be  in his /home/user dir.
<eagles0513875> for me wow wont run but then again i do have a pos videocard
<Dr_willis> Every time i used cedega/wine/wow - EVERY update to WoW broke cedega. and had to wait 2+ days for a cedega update to fix theWoW breakage.
<Dr_willis> :)
<bigfoot_> Salutation
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> its worth the wait
<JuJuBee> Dr_Willis : I am now unable to run my VMserver.  I changed all file perms in /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines to the new username and still cannot run.  THere must be others somewher else.
<eagles0513875> i hate ati
<Dr_willis> But i dont play MMORPGS. I dont find WoW worth ANY wait... or worth playing.
<eagles0513875> lol
<ks3> JuJuBee: as in, you created a second user account, or actually just renamed the user account?
<JuJuBee> Renamed the existing account
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  Hmm.. i dident think those were owned by the user, but by root.
<ks3> JuJuBee: if you just renamed the existing account, the user id should be the same, and perms should be fine
<JuJuBee> If I change the username back to its original, it works.
<JuJuBee> SOmething fishy...
<eagles0513875> the only difference between the duel core machine adn thsi high end quad core was 300 bucks
<eagles0513875> but we cut the manager of the store a deal cuz they were out of 19 inch monitors so we paid 1450 so basically 50 bucks for the 22 inch monitor
<Dr_willis> quad cores are just too 'new' :)  ive been burnt by such cutting edge stuff now a days..
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> My Year old laptop finially runs linux good.  after a year of kernel updates, and bios updates.
<Dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> im starting to get rather pissed with gutsy atm
<Dr_willis> wowsers.. learned to use the ssh-fuse stuff today.. its handy
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> im still trying to debug a rather annoying situation with gutsy
<Dr_willis> this is why i wait about 3 weeks  after the things are officially released.. :)
<evri2> is there a way to use a webcam which is supported by v4l2 on kopete?
<acidBURN> good Idea
<nabil> hi everyone need help with intel gma
<acidBURN> anyone know's why they choosen Strigi over other desktop indexers  :-S
<sampan> just got back from china and finally sitting down with my desktop box ... wondering if the adept upgrader (from 6.10 -> 7.04) works well or if there's a consensus thta i should upgrade manually
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: lol im helping test out the 64bit release of gutsy i get the impression there rnt alot of people that test 64 bit
<eagles0513875> sampan: u have documents on there u need
<Dr_willis> i dont plan on using 64bit for SOME long time to come. :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: kubuntu is the best 64bit distro ive found so far
<ubuntu> nickname
<sampan> eagles0513875  sure, but i have everything like that backed up to an external drive
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  thats like saying a RootCanal is the best tooth surgery yove tried.. :)
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, I gave up on it due to it's ATI 3D and DRI probs
<eagles0513875> sampan: i had some issues updating from 6.10 to 7.04 but im not sure if its fixed cuz i had a really nasty bug when i upgraded to gutsy tribe 2 ended up doing a clean install
<eagles0513875> sampan: u wont know until u try
<Dr_willis> all it takes is a few annoyances.. to make ya say.. heck.. back to 32bit :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: i cant go back to 32bit
<evri2> eagles0513875: which distros did you use?
<eagles0513875> xp x64 which is the worst suse 10
<eagles0513875> kubuntu
<eagles0513875> i have to say 32bit cant compare if u can take advantage of a 64bit processor y not use it the way it was meant to be used
<BluesKaj> gutsy 64bit din't like my monitor , the drivers wouldn't run in X
<nabil> I installed the intel driver from the repos and changed the xorg.conf accordingly but when I restarted X I finniched having giant fonts
<acidBURN> 32bit seems to be more stable, notice from other distro...
<acidBURN> plus plugins seem to work.....
<evri2> well i got 64bit processor,but there are less packages in 64bit version.So i stick with 32bit for now. :p
<eagles0513875> for me and 64 bit kubuntu is most stabl
<acidBURN> been there done that.
<eagles0513875> for me its running fine im tempted to try get my wifi and direct rendering to work
<acidBURN> wifi is another can of worms
<eagles0513875> evri2: wouldnt it be better to have it on ur machine
<eagles0513875> acidBURN: do u have a broadcom
<nabil> I installed the intel driver from the repos and changed the xorg.conf accordingly but when I restarted X I finniched having giant fonts
<nabil> pliz
<acidBURN> Yes
<nabil> halp
<acidBURN> but switch it out
<acidBURN> eagles0513875: get yourself a netgear WG511t pcmcia card, works out of the box
<eagles0513875> dude i have a pcmcia/compact flash one that works
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, 64 bit kubuntu is ok as long as you don't have ATI onboard graphics
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: lol well i do lol a radeon xpress200m
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: what problems should i expect
<BluesKaj> <----x200G
<BluesKaj> I like my google earth, and it won't run on 64
<eagles0513875> lol ahh i like world of warcraft it will run with wine but graphics r shit
<eagles0513875> !language |eagles051387
<ubotu> eagles051387: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eagles0513875> lol
<acidBURN> eagles0513875: dude, I did get the broadcom to work, but its not as fast as my direct pcmcia card (broadcom buit-in)
<eagles0513875> u serious
<eagles0513875> have u seen that reversed engineered driver
<eagles0513875> site
<BluesKaj> bah ...wine , might as well run windows :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<acidBURN> no
<eagles0513875> i can get wow to work but with really shitty frame rates
<eagles0513875> acidBURN: let me hook u up dude
<eagles0513875> acidBURN: what they did was took the windows drivers took em apart and re wrote the code in c++ or c not sure which one and recompiled them for linux
<acidBURN> there still using a wrapper for broadcom right >
<eagles0513875> nope
<acidBURN> okay............cool then
<acidBURN> but using the wrapper was bad
<eagles0513875> lol i know dude
<eagles0513875> and whats worse is for some reason for kubuntu they decided to chop it into 3 pkgs
<eagles0513875> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<eagles0513875> acidBURN: thats the site
<acidBURN> eagles0513875: will check it out
<eagles0513875> make sure ur card is supported
<acidBURN> oh, is this new driver, going to be included into gutsy ???
<eagles0513875> i submitted it lol for consideration but i didnt hear anything from anyone
<eagles0513875> any idea who i would have to contact
<eagles0513875> when i can get my programming skills upt to snuff im goign to make my own linux distro
<eagles0513875> lol
<acidBURN> eagles0513875: Riddell would be a start, can point you in the right direction...he is on this chat
<eagles0513875> Riddell: u there due
<eagles0513875> *dude
<eagles0513875> acidBURN: i dont think he is there
<eagles0513875> should i put it on the wish list lol
<acidBURN> he is ...talking with him
<eagles0513875> im really having one of those off days today first thing that happens is i set off the alarm at work when i was actually thinking about the code while i was standing near my car not far form the back door
<eagles0513875> now i have a gaming machine thats belongs at the store that is giving me ****
<eagles0513875> ati x1950 in crossfire mode doesnt seem to like its own ati driver i keep gettin blue screen ofdeath
<acidBURN> sounds like fun
<acidBURN> xorg
<eagles0513875> not really
<eagles0513875> its got winblows on it
<acidBURN> oh my
<acidBURN> MR.bill
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> then i have a head ache of seeting up some internet cafe like software on the serer and these machines which rnt working on and off
<eagles0513875> and adding the games to the list
<Riddell> eagles0513875: hmm?
<JuJuBee> I am getting an error message with adept.  "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there wasa problem downloading some packages the commit would break".   How do I fix this?
<eagles0513875> Riddell: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices can we get those supported drivers added to the gutsy release
<Riddell> eagles0513875: I've no idea, you'd need to ask a linux person
<Riddell> eagles0513875: but I think the answer is not directory, but through restricted manager yes
<eagles0513875> Riddell: who would i have to talk to acidburn told me to talk to u
<Riddell> eagles0513875: #ubuntu-kernel
<eagles0513875> Riddell: ty
<Riddell> or their mailing list if nobody is around
<eagles0513875> it seems rather dead in there
<rusty_> help, i cant install an hp Laserjet 1000 printer!
<scribbles> when I turn my external hd on the window comes up asking what to do I select open in new window then nothing happens
<scribbles> where does it mount to si can point Konqueror there
<mahdi> what is the metapackage for mp3, mp4, m4a decoders and all that?
<homepc> ciao
<mahdi> scribbles: probably in /media
<jhutchins> scribbles: You can use the command mount to see what is mounted where, but if it were mounting, it would probably be giving you a dialog box.
<homepc> some italian here?
<scribbles> well it did give me a dialog, but when I click Okay to open in a new window nothing happens
<scribbles> nothing new is in /mnt
<jhutchins> scribbles: You can look at the end of /var/log/messages or dmesg right after you turn it on.  That should tell you what's happening.
<Jucato> mahdi: libxine-extracodecs
<jhutchins> scribbles: It's probably formatted for windows, so stupid kubuntu is mounting it so it's only accessible by root.
<jhutchins> !it | homepc
<ubotu> homepc: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mahdi> Jucato: thanks
<scribbles> so how do I get to it
<homepc> ciao
<scribbles> dmesg shows it mounted and reading
<jhutchins> scribbles: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions <= that may help.
<scribbles> doesn't hsow where it mounted
<homepc> thanks
<jhutchins> scribbles: mount will tell you where.
<jhutchins> homepc: Buncha dumb monolingual americans here.
<scribbles> ,,,/dev/disk/by-uuid/B09456269455EEFA on /media/hdb1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<scribbles> that look like it
<savetheWorld> jhutchins: Warum?
<scribbles> wait thats my other windows partition
<scribbles> not the external
<paradise> Hi i have some problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36450/ see plz
<Fsh> Hi i have some problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36450/ see plz
<otalivan> hello everybody
<Fsh> hello
<otalivan> I need help with kubuntu and my graphics card driver
<Fsh> can u help me ?
<Fsh> lol
<otalivan> No, I also need help myself
<otalivan> I'm a beginner
<Fsh> i dont have any adea with this point
<Fsh> me too
<Fsh> :\
<otalivan> well, what is your problem? there is a very remote chance that I might be able to help you
<otalivan> ...
<Fsh> no body is a live now :Pp
<Fsh> Hi i have some problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36450/ see plz
<otalivan> hmmm
<ks3> Fsh: looks like you'll have to uninstall gaim before installing pidgin
<mendred> Fsh: do u have the gaim package installed? also where did u get the pidgin package from?
<otalivan> that's "too much sand for my truck", as we say in Portugal, I really don't know how to help you
<Fsh> yes
<Fsh> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Fsh> ok ok ok
<Fsh> ait
<Fsh> waiy
<Fsh> waiy
<Fsh> wait
<otalivan> anyway, my case is that I have installed my nvidia official graphics driver, and now it seems I get no Opengl running. Can anyone please tell me what should I do to get OpenGl running in my Kubuntu?
<Fsh> thanks thanks thanks
<Fsh> ;** alot
<mendred> otalivan: can u check the output of glxinfo |grep "direct"
<radioaktivstorm> does anyone have an idea as to why my ical calendar  on boxed would be one hour behind the time i put in using kontact?
<mendred> otalivan can u paste the output of glxinfo in a pastebin :)
<mendred> otalivan: also specifically when ur saying opengl isnt working..what are u trying to run? compiz?
<otalivan> I will past the output now
<Jucato> "glxinfo | grep direct". yes or no?
<otalivan> well, I think it wont be necessary to use the past bin because I get "Xlib: entension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<Jucato> otalivan: just install "nvidia-glx" (or nvidia-glx-legacy if your card is very old or nvidia-glx-new if it's very new) and "linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<zeemon> the drivers that worked for me came from Automatix
<Jucato> then, run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<otalivan> ok
<otalivan> many thanks!! I'll try to do that
<Jucato> otalivan: after that, log out, and press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart the X server. if all goes well, you should be back
<otalivan> actually I noticed that opengl wasn't working because of the screensavers ;)
<otalivan> I'm installing nvidia-glx right now...
<Jucato> what video card do you have?
<mendred> otalivan: out of curiosity whats ur video card
<otalivan> nvidia 6600 LE
<mendred> Jucato: doesn;t that come under legacy?
<otalivan> well, I think it wasn't working very well
<Jucato> hm.. I don't think so... is it older than GeForce4 MX 4000?
<mendred> lemme check
<Daisuke_Laptop> eww, the mx 4000 :(
<otalivan> I just installed kubuntu a few days ago
<mendred> nopes
<Jucato> coz if it's newer, it's definitely not legacy :)
<otalivan> I am veeeeryyyyy noobe
<Daisuke_Laptop> a gf2 with a shader :\
<Jucato> don't mock my videocard!!! :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> but but but that's what it is!
<Fsh> how ican remove some program with konsole ?
<Jucato> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mendred> Daisuke _laptop: it runs pretty well at home thank u very much :)
<Jucato> Daisuke_Laptop: it does it's job well. I don't need too much fancy graphics (yet)
<Fsh> thanks
<otalivan> ok I will now try to restart the X
<Jucato> I wonder if he remembered to install the restricted-modules...
<mendred> Jucato: i dont think so..
<Jucato> I would give him a D for not following instructions... but I guess that a non-working X is punishment enough :)
<mendred> Jucato: shouldnt nvidia-glx technically have a dependency
<mendred> on restricted moduels
<Jucato> "should" and "does" are two different things :)
<Jucato> anyway, that would be unnecessary in gutsy
<mendred> Jucato: true but in his case..hes not gonna be able to log back into X...
<Jucato> sigh...
<Jucato> true that..
<Jucato> if only he followed instructions :)
<zeemon> :s
<eagles0513875> anyone have any c++ compilers that u recommend
<mendred> Jucato: give him a break, hes a enthu newbie
<TunaTom> gcc
<mendred> they all make mistakes..
<Jucato> eagles0513875: gcc :)
<Jucato> mendred: I know :)
<eagles0513875> Jucato: i tried installing that yesterday
<Jucato> and?
<eagles0513875> but for some reason it wants me to manually install
<Daisuke_Laptop> Jucato: i never said there was anything wrong with it, i own one :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, i did say eww
<Jucato> hehe
<eagles0513875> Jucato: it wants me to manually install
<Jucato> yeah, "ewww" conveys it all
<Jucato> eagles0513875: manually install what?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm using integrated intel graphics, i have no room to talk :D
<mendred> come now gentleman..the 4000 is a very respectable card..
<Jucato> Daisuke_Laptop: IGP! eeewwww!!!
<mendred> *gentlemen
<Daisuke_Laptop> Jucato: i agree wholeheartedly and would like to subscribe to your newsletter :P
<Jucato> mendred: gentleman was correct. Daisuke_Laptop is the only one complaining :)
<mendred> he shouldn't
<Jucato> mendred: I think he only meant that in jest :)
<mendred> intel integrated graphics *shudder*
<fixit> Hello guys, i have a problem i can't find a way to fixit can someone help me ?
<TunaTom> fixit; yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> mendred: just having a little fun, jucato knows i'm not usually actually mean
<fixit> this is related to apt-get
<Daisuke_Laptop> !apt-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<otalivan> hi again
<mendred> there used to be these omega drivers for nvidia..used to get a lot of extra oomph out of the card
<Daisuke_Laptop> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jucato> otalivan: how did it go?
<otalivan> I got some problems
<mendred> otalivan: did u install restricted drivers
<Jucato> otalivan: did you remember to install linux-restricted-modules-generic?
<otalivan> I installed the nvidia official driver for 6000 series
<Daisuke_Laptop> mendred: i used those and they were pretty nice.  i was able to play some games on the 4000 that i wasn't able to play before :D
<eagles0513875> Jucato: manually install gcc
<fixit> TunaTom: E: Le paquet hl1430lpr need to be reinstalled, but i can't find it's archive
<otalivan> but now, after I installed the nvidia-glx
<fixit> this is a printer driver
<Jucato> aaah it's conflicting...
<otalivan> i run the "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<mendred> Daisuke_Laptop: yeah KOTR could run at full settings on that :)
<fixit> anything i am trying to install with apt-get after is not working
<Jucato> eagles0513875: who/what is making/forcing/telling you to manually install gcc?
<Jucato> eagles0513875: btw you might want to install build-essential to get the whole package
<eagles0513875> it says build essential is the newest pkg
<otalivan> then the nvidia-xconfig installer changed my "xorg.conf" file, and after restarting the X the video mode was not supported by my screen, so I had to manually replace the xorg,conf with the xorg.conf.back
<Jucato> eagles0513875: hm.. ok.. so what/who is telling you to manually install gcc?
<Jucato> mendred: see? not too newbie :)
<eagles0513875> im running sudo apt-get install gcc in cli
<Jucato> otalivan: did you remember to install linux-restricted-modules-generic?
<Jucato> eagles0513875: er.. no need. if you installed build-essential already
<TunaTom> fixit: how do you know the packaet's name is hl1430lpr ?
<otalivan> that was already installed
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<mendred> Jucato: t'was not what he claimed, i was mislead :)
<eagles0513875> Jucato: is gcc an ide
<fixit> TunaTom apt-get check
<Jucato> eagles0513875: no.
<eagles0513875> Jucato: what u recommend for an ide
<Jucato> eagles0513875: it's a compiler
<Jucato> depends. what do you need?
<otalivan> and now I type "glxinfo | grep direct" and I still get Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on displaty
<fixit> TunaTom: each time i am trying to install new packages it is saying that hl1430lpr is missing
<Jucato> otalivan: I think the nvidia.com driver is probably conflicting with the ubuntu one... but my knowledge ends there. :(
<mendred> otalivan: ok we need to do a little hand tuning..if u have the patience
<Jucato> otalivan: sure you have restricted-modules-generic installed? (not restricted-headersor such)
<Jucato> linux-restricted-modules-generic
<mendred> first before i do that Jucato: is there a quick fix?
<otalivan> yeah, pretty sure I have that installed
<eagles0513875> anyone know of any good c++ ide's
<Jucato> mendred: not really sure. I forgot how to resolve that kind of conflict between drivers
<Jucato> eagles0513875: C++? KDevelop, Anjuta
<TunaTom> fixit: Check if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-340848.html
<mendred> hmmm
<eagles0513875> ty
<Jucato> eagles0513875: or Kate if you want a simpler one :)
<mendred> otalivan: firstly whats the monitor ur using? LCD?
<mendred> and if so whats the native resolution
<eagles0513875> i dont lol im teaching myself c++ i need an ide lol
<otalivan> it's a 19" widescreen TFT
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: I'd think the other way around really. If you're teaching yourself c++ I think you need a simple editor :P
<otalivan> it works on 1440x900 @ 60Hz, I had to manually change the xorg.conf file
<Kr4t05> Okay.
<Kr4t05> I just bought a Belkin USB Wireless Adapter, let's see if I can get utterly PO'ed at it.
<Jucato> eagles0513875: most beginner C++ stuff don't even need an IDE...
<Jucato> text editor + compiler is usually the way to start.
<Jucato> of course, your own  style will guide you :)
<mendred> ah ok.. otalivan: u would have changed the modes in the screen section right in ur original xorg.conf?
<otalivan> this is my xorg.conf file, after the modifications: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36454/
<eagles0513875> Jucato: the book im using recommends learning on an ide
* Jucato wonders what book does that...
<otalivan> I just added "
<otalivan> 	HorizSync	30-81
<otalivan> 	VertRefresh	50-60
<fixit> TunaTom: worked ! Thanks ! Now i need to be sure the printer is still working :)
<mendred> otalivan: checking..this is the one nvidia generated or ur original
<milian> ein supergelauntes "Hallo" in die Runde werf :)
<Jucato> !de | milian
<ubotu> milian: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<milian> Jucato: sry, just a hallo via /amsg... ;-)
<dwidmann> Probably a book from a windows mentality that won't really use anything more than breakpoints and a couple of its friends ...
<Jucato> milian: yeah, and in English channels, too... :/
<mendred> Otalivan: u might want to correct the modes for the other depths: they read 1440x1440 they should be 1440x900
<mendred> anyway
<milian> Jucato: I wont do it again, I promise :)
<mendred> this seems to be the old one..
<mendred> its using the nv driver
<otalivan> yes, but I always use the depth 24, but I will change that anyway
<mendred> can u paste the xorg.conf
<mendred> generated
<mendred> by the nvidia tool
<otalivan> hmmm
<mendred> i am guessing u might need
<mendred> to make similar mods
<mendred> there
<otalivan> ok I will do that but it will take a few minutes
<mendred> sure np
<otalivan> be right back, thanks for the help!!
<TunaTom> milian: Schnes hallo zurck.
<otalivan> ok, here it is...
<otalivan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36455/
<mendred> checking
<BluesKaj> !de | TunaTom
<ubotu> TunaTom: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mendred> otalivan: hmmm i find nothing wrong..its almost identical..even the modes mistake is there.. :)
<mendred> the nvidia driver is being used thats all
<otalivan> yeah, I noticed it ;)
<mendred> can u do one thing..
<mendred> start X with the new xorg
<mendred> and paste
<mendred> the contents
<mendred> grrr
<mendred> I mean "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<otalivan> well, I've tried 30 minutes ago to start X with the new xorg, and my screen did not support the new xorg, don't know why... had to go to a console and replace the nvidia-generated-xorg with the old-xorg
<mendred> after X crashes
<otalivan> ok
<mendred> that should give us some idea of whats happening
<otalivan> maybe the info will already be there, since I have already tried to start X with this xorg.conf, right?
<mendred> hmmm it would be Xorg.1.conf i think
<mendred> the zero would always have the latest
<otalivan> ok, I will look it out
<mendred> check that file and see if its using nvidia driver
<mendred> thats the clue
<mendred> right now ur using nv
<otalivan> I have a Xorg.0.log and a Xorg.9.log files
<mendred> hmmm
<mendred> can u look through Xorg.9.log
<mendred> and search for nvidia
<mendred> i think it will be something like LoadModule: nvidia
<otalivan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36456/
<elzbal> you may also be able to run the nvidia-glx-config command to set up the nvidia drivers automatically.
<mendred> otalivan: its loadin the nv module
<mendred> so its not the xorg for the crash
<mendred> its a nice sane log :)
<otalivan> well, I don't think it actually "crashes", it runs well I think, my pc continues to run
<mendred> i mean X crashes and dumps u back on the console correct :)
<otalivan> the problem is that my screen doesn't display any of it because it doesn't support the video mode
<otalivan> no, that's not what happens
<mendred> otalivan: oh
<mendred> thats a different issue then..
<mendred> black screen when using nvidia driver
<mendred> one sec
<otalivan> yes, well by the way, I think this info might help:
<otalivan> I never get the "x loading screen"
<mendred> confound it
<otalivan> when you start running x, you get a screen that says something like "kubuntu", right?
<mendred> nvidia-glx-legacy = 1.0-71xx driver
<otalivan> I don't get it because my screen doesn't support its sceen resolution
<mendred> otalivan: apt-gt remove nvidia-glx
<otalivan> oh
<mendred> otalvan
<otalivan> ok
<mendred> install the legacy drivr
<mendred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410708
<mendred> thats the thread
<mendred> one sec otalivan: 6200 right?
<chewey> I have some trouble with the automounter on Feisty: Every time I put a DVD in the drive, the popup message asks what to do with an "unmounted DVD".
<otalivan> nope, 6600
<chewey> apparently, I'm affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/95868 , but updating hal from backports didn't help.
<chewey> any ideas where I can kick to make it work?
<chewey>  mounting by hand wokrs BTW, but only if I give the mount destination in the comman line - although the drive is correctly entered in fstab.
<mendred> otalivan: its listed in the legacy drivers
<mendred> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7185.html
<mendred> click on the README
<otalivan> ok I have just installed the legacy drivers
<JuJuBee> I have a box that is giving an error on commiting changes in adept.  It seems that the changes are taking place, but I get an error every time.  How can I fix this?
<mendred> alright use the nvidia generated xorg
<mendred> no wait
<mendred> generate it again :)
<mendred> just to be on the safer side
<mendred> and then check
<mendred> good luck
<otalivan> well, my card is 6600 LE, but it will work the same as 6600, right?0'
<mendred> otalivan: yep shouldnt be a problem
<otalivan> ok, thank you very much!
<mendred> otalivan: hopefully keep ur fingers crossed
<otalivan> yeah ;)
<otalivan> see you, and thanks!
<JacksLivr> for the love of god and money, please help me. All i want to do is be able to console into a router with my serial port on my PC. Every road i have gone down leads to fervent flames. will anyone just point in a direction?
<otalivan> strange
<otalivan> I type "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and I get "command not found"
<mendred> otalivan: ?
<mendred> ok i am guessing the legacy drivers
<otalivan> this didn't happen before, and I have the legacy drivers installed...
<mendred> dont have a config
<otalivan> yeah that must be it
<otalivan> so I should just restart, right?
<mendred> easiest tjhing
<mendred> just change
<mendred> the nv
<llutz> JacksLivr: did you try minicom?
<mendred> to nvidia
<otalivan> ok
<mendred> in ur xorg.conf
<mendred> was there any other changes in the generated xorg?
<mendred> lemme check
<mendred> and while ur at it do correct the modes :)
<otalivan> by the way, when I want to edit xorg.conf I have to write it on a different file, and then "sudo cp other.file xorg.conf"
<otalivan> how can I edit xorg.conf directly?
<llutz> otalivan: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<otalivan> nano... ok thanks
<mendred> otalivan: i suggest u use the new xorg.conf
<mendred> otalivan there are some differences
<mendred> klike the bus id being removed
<JacksLivr> llutz: not yet. i will try that now
<otalivan> ok, so I should use the nvidia-generated xorg?
<mendred> yes pls
<otalivan> ok
<mendred> dri module also shouldnot be loaded
<mendred> with nvidia drivers
<otalivan> hmmm
<mendred> the new one takes care of that
<mendred> so yeah the new one is probably a better bet
<otalivan> sorry for being "graphical-environmental-addicted", but is there another way to edit xorg.conf directly with other program than "nano"?
<mendred> otalivan: Alt-f2 kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mendred> that better? :)
<elzbal> nano is one of the easiest editors for command-line usage.
<mendred> ur in kde i assume :)
<llutz> elzbal: not easy enough ...
<elzbal> If in KDE, Kate is pretty good....
<mendred> elzbal: personally i think vi is as easy as it gets.. but its personal pref :)
<elzbal> That's my preference too. All I use from the command line is vi.  :)
<elzbal> But I wouldn't force it on anyone else. :)
<RurouniJones> ...
<RurouniJones> Damnit, where is the emacs zealot! ;)
<mendred> RurouniJones: yeah just like old times an editor flamewar :)
<RurouniJones> and elzbal, stop being so damn sane! Psyche yourself up while I find an Emacs lunatic
<RurouniJones> Everyone else: Grab popcorn
<elzbal> Heh, I'd tell the emacs zealot to be happy using emacs. I'm too easy-going for a flame war.  :)
<mendred> otalivan: ignore us..is it working?
<RurouniJones> Aw :(
<elzbal> Ruro: And in the meantime, nano is a great editor for someone who doesn't want to burden themselves with vi or emacs.
<RurouniJones> There you go being all logical again, STOP IT MAN!
<elzbal> (My first unix editor was pico, so it brings back memories. :)
<otalivan> hi again!
<stefan__> hi
<otalivan> this time the nvidia-generated xorg.conf worked
<otalivan> and I corrected the 1440x1440 to 1440x900
<mendred> otalivan: cheers
* mendred raises a toast to otalivan 
<otalivan> :)
<mendred> now wait till i get my hands on Jucato :)
<otalivan> but I don't think openGl is working yet!!
<otalivan> :(
<mendred> wait wait wait
<mendred> one thing at a time
<otalivan> ok!
<mendred> otalivan: check glxinfo | grep direct
<mendred> what does it say now
<mendred> otalivan: to be safe u are using the nvidia driver right ? :)
<mendred> otalivan: check ur Xorg.0.log to be sure
<mendred> did u get the nvidia logo
<mendred> on x start up?
<otalivan> just did, I get lots of lines, all of them saying "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" "
<mendred> grrr
<otalivan> actually I got no logo, it jumped right to the x login screen
<Dr_willis> talking about the Nvida logo?
<Dr_willis> ive seen it flash up and close so fast you may not notice it. depending on the monitor.
<elzbal> There's also a setting to turn it off. So I wouldn't rely on that.
<elzbal> try this at a command line:     "glxinfo | grep glx"
<Dr_willis> Yep. Not sure why people seem to HATE it so much. :) i like seeing it.. remindes me that i do have the nvidia stuff set right.
<elzbal> see what the vendor string says.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. some how on this box i dont have the nvidia driver set up Yet. :) On my TODoList
<mendred> otalivan:ur using the nvidia driver xorg.conf right?
<mendred> with Driver "nvidia"
<mendred> in Section "Device"
<Dr_willis> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf           To see what Driver you are using.
<otalivan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36458/
<otalivan> yeah
<otalivan> I using the xorg.conf I pasted a little ago, the one modified by the nvidia config
<mendred> otalivan: ok can u paste the Xorg.0.log in pastebin?
<otalivan> ok... going...
<otalivan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36459/
<otalivan> there seems to be a lot of error messages
<mendred> checking
<Jucato> mendred: just try :P
<nadrosima> u have original driver  dont touch any config
<otalivan> then again, only a few at the end
<nadrosima> install beryl and use
<mendred> otalivan: i think i see the problem
<mendred> Jucato: AIGLX doesn't work with the legacy drivers?
<Jucato> nvidia-glx-legacy? I don't know. probably not
<mendred> no thats not the problem..he hasnt enabled the composite extension in his X
<mendred> xorg.conf
<mendred> (EE) GLX is not supported with the Composite extension
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mendred> i think thats the issue
<mendred> and ah
<Jucato> mendred: I don't think nvidia supports AIGLX. I think it's XGL
<mendred> II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
<mendred> yeah swat i figured
<DaSkreech> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mendred> i am guessing that his problem is AIGLX is trying to get initialised with a legacy druiver
<DaSkreech> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<mendred> whereas he needs to use an XGL server
<mendred> with the legacy driver
<otalivan> so, I should install xgl?
<mendred> otalivan: are u using compiz?
<mendred> or plan to
<mendred> otalivan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36460/
<otalivan> compiz?? hmmm, this probably is a stupid question, but... what the hell is that?
<hak5fan> How can I set up sound so I can hear the sound from multiple appz at once.... I have  a sound blaster USB live card
<mendred> otalivan: ok a small test
<mendred> otalivan: add those lines to the end of ur Xorg.conf
<mendred> and then restart X and then check if
<mendred> gl works
<otalivan> ok
<otalivan> hmmm what was it again I had to type before "kate" in order to change xorg.conf??
<Sanne> otalivan: kdesu
<otalivan> ohh thanks!
<Sanne> yw :)
<tstaub> Hi.
<tstaub> Where are all the users? Isn't anybody talking?
<ch40s> NO
<dwidmann> [insert convesation here] 
<ch40s> shhhhhhhhhh
<ch40s> its nap time
<Dr_willis> ZZZzzz...
<dwidmann> *r
<dwidmann> great, now I'm wanting to take a(nother) nap too.
<tstaub> Can anybody tell me which software to use to cut dvb movies?
<Dr_willis> *burp*
<otalivan> hi... it didn't work, X didn't start after the "composite false" adding to xorg.conf
<mendred> otalivan: ok ditch that..
<otalivan> I can show you the log file if you want to
<mendred> otalivan: no i dont think u really wanna do that :)
<mendred> otalivan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxzv_d4Db-8
<mendred> otalivan: thats a demo of compiz fusion..and yes u will need xgl with ur nvidia-legacy driver
<mendred> otalivan
<mendred> :
<mendred> oops
<otalivan> ok
<mendred> otalivan: #compiz-fusion channel is where u need to check if u need info on installing it.
<otalivan> ok, thanks!
<Braders> Hello everyone!!  I have Compiz-Fusion installed now ;-) but only prob i got it everytime i reboot the system or shutdown etc! when i get back into ubunto the compiz-fusion is running i have to do ALT+F2 and enter compiz --replace
<genii> You'd almost think there wasn't a #compiz-fusion channel
<Braders> lol chance i got
<mendred> Braders: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3163821&postcount=8
<mendred> there is a fusion tray icon
<mendred> when u run it it gets stored in ur sessions
<mendred> so the next time u start
<mendred> it starts compiz for u
<Braders> ok thanks for your help
<mendred> genii: to be sure, though the package is ubuntu specific :)
<goro> hi.. i search the italian chat of kubuntu fetsy fawn.. can you help me?
<Braders> Mendred: can you run me through how to install a .deb file i am new to this
<mendred> pop into a console and do :  sudo dpkg -i <package name>
<Dr_willis> Its best to use the package manager, and isntall stuff from the repos.. not 'download deb's and install them' :)
<mendred> to be sure yes..listen to Dr_Willis :)
<mendred> though i am not sure if its is in the repos
<mendred> lemme chekc
<Braders> Cool!! where do i get the repos from?
<Dr_willis> I aint touching the fancy  3d stuff for another year. :)
<Dr_willis> Braders,  this is when reading the ubuntu/kubuntu beginner guides.. comes in handy. :)
<Dr_willis> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
* genii hands Dr_willis a coffee and some pain reliever
<mendred> Dr_willis : its pretty stable on gutsy...can't live without expo/scale functions :)
<Dr_willis> mendred,  i doubt if my X200M based laptop can handle it anyway. :)
<mendred> hehe
<mendred> guess whats mine :)
<mendred> IGP340
<mendred> Ati
<mendred> its a 4 year old compag
<mendred> compaq
<Dr_willis> Ick.
<mendred> on its last legs
<Dr_willis> and the fancy eye candy stuff works on that?
<mendred> but the open source radoen driver
<mendred> works like a charm
<mendred> yes sirree
<Dr_willis> thats scary. :)
<mendred> 512 mb ram
<mendred> not any fancy 2 gb
<Dr_willis> Makes vista look bad. :)
<mendred> well i had to reallly tweak my xorg
<mendred> but in the end worth
<mendred> it
<sdlnxgk> anyone  having USB issues??
<sdlnxgk> my digi camera will not mount anymore
<sdlnxgk> but if I take out memory card it mounts just fine
<mendred> sdlnxgk: doesnt sound like an usb issue
<mendred> sdlnxgk: is ur memory card
<mendred> working fine?
<mendred> i am guessing the camera has some internal mem + supplemented by memory card?
<mendred> if u are able to mount it without a card
<sdlnxgk> mendred, memory card is working great and works fine in card reader but when used in  usb reader will not bring up browser :(
<SoulChild> Okay,... i just compiled my first kernel but i get this error: "init: unable to open control socket: Adress family not supported" any ideas ???
<mendred> ah
<mendred> sorry
<mendred> misunderstood
<sdlnxgk> mendred,  was working fine then just stopped about a week ago
<ks3> SoulChild: you've left out something important, like unix sockets
<mendred> sdlnxgk: feisty or gutsy?
<SoulChild> ks3: where to find ???
<ks3> it's a config option in the kernel configuration
<sdlnxgk> mendred, feisty
<ks3> don't recall exactly where... :(
<SoulChild> ks3: i know but where can i find it ,...
<ks3> haven't compiled my own kernel for ages
<mendred> sdlnxgk: can u do onething..pop in ur card into the usb reader and in a console enter dmesg |tail
<mendred> and paste the output in a pastebin
<backpro> hello i wanna install source packages when i configure the package(./configure) its write to me - configure: error: libz is needed
<backpro> what configure: error: libz is needed mean
<backpro> >???
<Dr_willis> backpro,  install the libz and libz development packages.
<Dr_willis> !find libz
<ubotu> Found: libruby1.8, libzephyr-dev, libzephyr3, zlib1g, zlib1g-dev (and 30 others)
<Dr_willis> of course WHICH one it is.. is the question. :)
<sdlnxgk> mendred, what should I be looking for got some stuff that came up in console
<elzbal> zlib would be my vote...
<mendred> sdlnxgk: select the stuff and copy it
<mendred> and paste it in a pastebin
<sdlnxgk> you want it here?
<mendred> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sdlnxgk> ahh ok ;)
<sdlnxgk> thanks
<mendred> wc :)
<backpro> no package name libz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sdlnxgk> mendred, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36464/
<ks3> how about zlib1g-dev?
<elzbal> well, a few zlib* things came up in the search... it's probably one of those... (not too helpful, I know)
<Dr_willis> backpro,  sounds like the progrm uses some librarys thats not in the repos then. will have to track down libz and install it from source.
<Dr_willis> Now ya know why the package management system is prefere4d to 'source;
<mendred> sdlnxgk: well ur device is getting recognised
<mendred> just not mounted
<mendred> hmmm
<mendred> open konqueror
<mendred> and enter media:/sdd1
<dwidmann> ks3: yeah, tha'ts the right one, I was about to say
<mendred> in the address bar
<ks3> dwidmann: great
<sdlnxgk> mendred, OK
<sdlnxgk> mendred,  why i'm trying that look at this tried it with the memory card in the usb reader http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36465/
<deviance> MY PC WORKS YAY
<mendred> sdlnxgk: tell me something doesnt the icon for the device appear on the desktop when u plug it in?
<mendred> zwounds
<mendred> what log is this now :)
<mendred> it seems to have entered sde1 instead
<sdlnxgk> mendred, it used to but now only will show the icon for the card reader not using the usb slow to read the media card :(
<mendred> media:/sde1
<mendred> yeah sounds familiar
<sdlnxgk> mendred, tried both says access denied :(
<mendred> unfortunately am on gutsy now..so cant validate the hunch..
<sdlnxgk> mendred,  I mean permission denied
<sdlnxgk> something changed when I did updates i'm sure
<sdlnxgk> but looks as if i'ts permission driven problem
<mendred> wait...joggin my brain :)
<mendred> yeah theres a group
<mendred> one sec
<deviance> Whats the console command to see what version I am running?
<deviance> I haven't been on this HD is sooo long
<stdin> !version | deviance
<ubotu> deviance: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<mendred> sdlnxgk: is ur user part of the plugdev group?
<mendred> just check that
<sdlnxgk> mendred, checking
<sdlnxgk> mendred, yes i'm a member of that group
<backpro_> i find this package her name is zlib
<mendred> strange...
<backpro_> but i dont know why in konsole her name is kibz
<mendred> sdlnxgk: suggest u file a bug then...
<mendred> sdlnxgk: something broke with the updates
<deviance> Guys, I'm running 6.06
<mendred> in the mean time if u really need to mount it as usb..u can do it with sudo..
<deviance> Should I reinstall to 7.04
<sdlnxgk> mendred,  thanks for your help !! will go file a bug report right now..
<sdlnxgk> mendred, not sure if it lets me do it as root either :(
<mendred> sdlnxgk: we can check... just create a folder xyz in ur home dir do a sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sde1 ~/xyz
<sdlnxgk> mendred,  I take back my previous statment
<mendred> assuming its a fat32 partition
<mendred> ok so it does?
<sdlnxgk> mendred,  mounts  fine as sudo
<mendred> yeah thought so..
<mendred> wierd
<sdlnxgk> could I add myself to the group root?
<mendred> someone has disabled user mountable pluggable devices
<mendred> then..
<mendred> nonono
<mendred> never do that
<sdlnxgk> I know it's dangerous
<mendred> thats just asking for trouble :)
<sdlnxgk> how can I enable my user again for mountable plugin devices?
<sdlnxgk> trouble is my middle name
<mendred> lemme just check the groups..
<sdlnxgk> oh wait that is at work :D
<MarcC> is there a program that will tell me which software is blocking my sound card?
<sdlnxgk> I thought there was a usb group could be wrong
<mendred> sdlnxgk: i am not on fiesty so not sure..i was under the impression plugdev took care of that..
<mendred> btw are u able to mount a usb pen drive automatically?
<mendred> oh wait heres an idea
<mendred> mount using sudo
<mendred> then when the icon appears on the desktop
<mendred> right click properties>mounting
<sdlnxgk> mendred, don't have a pen drive just  a memory card  with usb reader but should be the same thing
<mendred> tab
<sdlnxgk> that is what I just did
<mendred> is there a mount as user  option?
<mendred> its there on gutsy
<mendred> not sure if fiesty has it
<sdlnxgk> yes the mount as user option is checked
<mendred> huh?
<mendred> then its a big
<mendred> bug
<mendred> i mena
<evri2> How can stop my gpu from lowering its GPU speed?
<mendred> u can just try unchecking it
<mendred> clicking ok
<mendred> then opening it agian and checking it
<mendred> and see if it works
<mendred> but i ahve no hopes of that :(
<sdlnxgk> I just saw a check mark box says mount automatically
<mendred> yeah thats another option too
<mendred> ok same as gutsy then..
<sdlnxgk> but when I choose that option to mount auto it says: mountpoint: has to be below /media what  does that mean??
<mendred> ok there is a folder called media
<mendred> so by default all the drives get mounted there
<mendred> for eg.
<mendred> my usb hdd
<mendred> gets mounted as /media/PERSONAL
<mendred> fiesty takes the volume name
<mendred> and automatically creates a folder there
<mendred> wait
<mendred> a minute
<mendred> dont tell me
<mendred> no forget it
<mendred> file it as a bug...i have a feeling more ppl would have faced this issue as well..
<mendred> *yawn* ok gotta crash...night ppl..
<sdlnxgk> mendred,  Thanks for you help... will  go file a bug report now
<sdlnxgk> night mendred
<mendred> sdlnxgk : i dont think i was all that helpful..but good luck..hope ur issue gets fixed
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah, i forgot the best part about using a new ubuntu release :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> dozens of updates daily :)
<alejandro_> why kubuntu dont catch my usb portable hard disk?
<_4strO> is your ubuntu catch other usb devices?
<_4strO> (i think so)
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to setup Kate so I can push F5 and have it execute the Python script I'm working on. How do I set up an external tool for this? If I use "konsole -e 'python ./%filename'", it gives me something called a PTY error.
<alejandro_> yes
<alejandro_> it catches my pendrive
<Daisuke_Laptop> hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work i go...
<Daisuke_Laptop> have fun everyone
<alejandro_> are you here _4strO ?
<deviance> Hello, I just went on my new Kubuntu pc and even though its running on a Intel Core 2 duo E6420, it seems pretty slow. I'm running an old 120gb hard drive with Kubuntu 6.06 on it, is there any chance its running at the speed that it used when it was in my old machine?
<Daisuke_Laptop> uh, no?  the processor isn't in the hard drive.
<_4strO> alejandro_: if you type : lsusb -v in a terminal, didi you see it ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you would be better served installing fresh on the new pc
<deviance> I am at the moment
<deviance> 7.04 is installing
<deviance> Is using envy reccomeneded for installing graphics drivers? I have a ASUS nVidia 7300gs
<alejandro_> mmm _4strO No i isnt there
<alejandro_> mmm _4strO No i isnt thereit isnt there
<alejandro_> it isnt there, sorry
<_4strO> alejandro_: no pb
<alejandro_> anyone have some kindom of problem like this?
<Daisuke_Laptop> no, envy isn't recommended
<Daisuke_Laptop> nor is it supported
<Daisuke_Laptop> nvidia-glx is the package you're going to need
<alejandro_> yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> and the best part is in 7.04 it's available outright because universe is enabled by default.
<alejandro_> intall nvidia driver it s easy in this distro
<alejandro_> ubuntu
<sdlnxgk> Daisuke-Ido, I tried using nvidia-glx and had nothing but problems and envy worked like a charm for me... just my .02 worth
<deviance> So, Is there a quick step by step guide to installing nvidia-glx
<_4strO> alejandro_: try the precedent command with a sudo
<SoulChild> hey i just compiled a vanilla kernel but i get: "request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt_464c" at boot ,.. any ideas ???
<_4strO> alejandro_: i think it should be detect, bet not automount
<Daisuke_Laptop> sdlnxgk: that doesn't change the fact that nvidia-glx is supported and envy isn't
<_4strO> SoulChild: try a chocolate one :p
<Daisuke_Laptop> and...
* _4strO excuse himself ...
<Daisuke_Laptop> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<SoulChild> _4strO: :D
<sdlnxgk> Daisuke-Ido,  this is true but if the program works it works.. I  like it because I run SLI mode and was easier for me to set up since the so called supported nvidia-glx didn't work
<JuJuBee> I have a routing question (or 2).  I have a network conected to a switch (few computers) and the switch connected to eth0 on a server.  On the server, eth1 connects to my cable modem.  From my computer (not this one) I can ping both interfaces on the server, but cannot get to google,com (by ip or dn).  On the server, I can browse the net.  Any ideas?
<rand_acs> does anyone know how to setup channels on a sound card so that all of your speaks work? my rear speakers on a 5.1 set doesn't. the wiki guide's suggestion didn't help
<alejandro_> no luck for me  _4strO
<_4strO> :/
<karlos> que saco eesse linux
<karlos>  uma bosta
<_4strO> alejandro_: did you look on internet about compatibility problems ?
<karlos> muitos
<rand_acs> KMix only shows a "Front" channel and no Rear, alsamixer confirms this...
<tsdgeos> !br
<karlos> problemas
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<_4strO> alejandro_: as i remember, some HD are not compatible
<alejandro_> ahh
<alejandro_> could be that
<alejandro_> i my brother windows doesnt ran
<_4strO> alejandro_: what is the HD reference ?
<alejandro_> thosiba
<alejandro_> reference .... buff
<waspius> hi can someone tell me what needs to be done so i can find the package midnight commander?
<alejandro_> well
<alejandro_> i ll search in google
<alejandro_> thanks for your help
<waspius> does it have to do with repos?
<elzbal> midnight commander: apt-get install mc
<waspius> yes i know that but it says cannot find package
<backpro> i install source package and now i wanna delete it how ??
<elzbal> hmm... it just worked for me on feisty...
<backpro> i install source package and now i wanna delete it how ??
<mille_> waspius add debians apt server to your source list(dont upgrade and remove from list when done)
<_4strO> waspius: mc is in the universe repo
<waspius> mille_: which is debians apt server?
<waspius> how do you check what you are running?if it is feisty or something else?
<mille_> deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ stable main contrib non-free
<waspius> mille_: thanx
<mille_> don't upgrade
<_4strO> waspius: lsb_release
<mille_> and remove it when done
<waspius> thanx allot
<_4strO> mille_: what
<_4strO> ...
<_4strO> mille_: noway ...
<waspius> mille_: why should i remove it afterwards?
<_4strO> waspius: just active the universe repo and that's all
<mille_> it try to upgrade your system from debian and ruin linux
<waspius> ok
<_4strO> waspius: what the command lsb_release say ?
<_4strO> waspius:  lsb_release -a sorry
<waspius> well i tried it on my debian distro but it says lsb modules unavailable
<waspius> _4strO: i will ask my friend to check on his kubuntu to tell me
<_4strO> waspius: with the -a option
<_4strO> (i forget it)
<waspius> _4strO: cool it worked..thanx allot
<_4strO> mille_: is it possible to get ubuntu from a debian ?
<mille_> no
<_4strO> waspius: for having mc you can activate universe repo on debian too
<mille_> however i bet you can mod debian to work like it
<waspius> _4strO: on debian i have it
<_4strO> ok ok
<mille_> however you would have to know all the apps
<_4strO> mille_: easyzer to reinstall all stuff :p
<mille_> ubuntu comes with it
<mille_> i go the easy route
<mille_> and install ubuntu
<waspius> well i found it that debian runs better on my pc
<_4strO> waspius: and if you looking for where a package is : apt-cache madison youPackage
<_4strO> +r
<waspius> do you know why this comes up when trying to install mc?
<waspius> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata_2007b-1_all.deb
<waspius> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<otalivan> hi people
<otalivan> in ubuntu there is a restricted driver manager. Does such a tool exist in kubuntu??
<_4strO> waspius: a previews bad install ?
<waspius> _4strO: i doubt it..cause before we put the repo it could not find the package
<mille_> waspius try using synaptic to find midnight C
<waspius> ok
<_4strO> otalivan: if you talk about the video driver just look in K / system settings / monitor and display
<_4strO> or sometibng like that
<_4strO> waspius: if you have removed the previews repo, try to sudo apt-get update
<waspius> _4strO: ok we are trying now from adept and i will let you know if everything went ok
<mille_> waspius did you find it
<waspius> mille_: yes
<mille_> good
<otalivan> ok thanks!
<waspius> mille_: we get this error
<waspius> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<BluesKaj> if some one asks again: in kubuntu it's called restricted-manager
<waspius> i got to go..thanx allot for the help though..i will join later
<deviance> I have a wireless problem. It can see my wireless usb key, it can see my network, but when I put the WEP in it just gets stuck on 28% configuring the device
<Braders> Hey can anyone help me with my wireless internet connection? i have installed ubuntu on a dell laptop and says the broadcom wireless is installed but it dont detect a wireless network?
<BluesKaj> deviance, I'm not totally up on the wireless , but i do know this , WPA is much more secure than WEP
<deviance> I knoe
<deviance> know*
<BluesKaj> !wireless | deviance
<ubotu> deviance: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deviance> But not all my devices support WPA
<Braders> i have enabled the wireless but still nothink
<Braders> my other pcs are wireless
<BluesKaj> as long as your gateway is using it
<_4strO> BluesKaj: when i install restricted-manager it install synaptic too ...
<winbond> whats up with that new ati driver, anyone got to use it yet?
<_4strO> winbond: new ati driver from ati ?
<winbond> _4strO: yup
<RurouniJones> ATI is releasing a new driver soon
<RurouniJones> Which is apparently a HUGE rewrite
<RurouniJones> and doesn't suck balls
<_4strO> i hate ATI !
<RurouniJones> It has been tested by a website that does this sort of thing and it blows the old drivers out the water
<winbond> yeah i hate ati too, but a good driver is surely needed
<RurouniJones> apparently
<BluesKaj> RurouniJones, where did you see that ?
<RurouniJones> I think slashdot and digg have the news
<BluesKaj> thx RurouniJones
<_4strO> winbond: you're right
<RurouniJones> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/09/05/1328225.shtml
<BluesKaj> gonna need it for gutsy
<_4strO> winbond: or simply a foncctionnal driver will be enough
<RurouniJones> Currently I think it is still binary
<savircuser> hi
<RurouniJones> They are making noises about Open-source but I think that is a logn way off or a pipe dream, like most I think a working driver would be a good start.
<nowYZ> where is the german channel?
<_4strO> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<RurouniJones> !de
<_4strO> i win !!!
<RurouniJones> Bleh
<RurouniJones> I was typing about ATI!
<_4strO> ^^
* RurouniJones is the information-broker
<nowYZ> as allways ubuntu doesnt use standards..
<_4strO> i was rolling a cigarette :p
<RurouniJones> Moaning about - instead of . eh?
<RurouniJones> I don't remember seeing an ISO certified IRC channel naming standard but I'll check again.
<_4strO> nowYZ: perhaps because the standards need an update :p
<_4strO> RurouniJones: there is one policy (dont sure about the word)
<nowYZ> ok german channel doesnt help :(
<kaminix> Why is amarok so slow when tagging? Flac files btw.
<nowYZ> here the problem, i need the default kde key bindings like CTRL+Tab or Konqueror search bar.. is there a way get these kde default settings?
<RurouniJones> _4strO: Convention or "De-facto standard" is the word you want :)
<_4strO> thx :)
<pochoclo> . . .  hola
<_4strO> nowYZ: i dont understand, you want get back the kde key binding or just set some
<pochoclo> Mmm . . .   no entendo !
<_4strO> pochoclo: hello
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pochoclo> hola . . .  como estas ?
<_4strO> here is MC pochoclo !
<_4strO> :)
<nowYZ> _4strO no i just want the default kde behaviour and settings
<nowYZ> _4strO for example why is in konqueror the search bar disabled?
<_4strO> nowYZ: ask to Mark :p
<_4strO> nowYZ: it isnt on my kubuntu
<_4strO> nowYZ: i have the serach bar active per default
<_4strO> search*
<nowYZ> _4strO i just installed gubsy and it is disabled
<pierreth> hello
<nowYZ> _4strO and CTRL+Tab isnt set
<_4strO> nowYZ: my mistake, it's the filter bar not the search bar
<nowYZ> _4strO you kno the default kde settings are allmost perfect, they have usability experts and so on..
<_4strO> nowYZ: i saw it before for the CTRL+Tab and i was surprised too
<nowYZ> _4strO this really sux
<oxyman> nowYZ: do you mean the search bar with the different search engines (google, wikipedia etc)?
<nowYZ> oxyman exactly
<_4strO> nowYZ: i think the reason is to be more friendly user
<oxyman> nowYZ: hm..i know how to enable it but i've german kde so i dont know the exact names
<nowYZ> _4strO ? but firefox/iceweasel isnt patched to remove that bar..
<otalivan> hi guys
<elite101> hello
<_4strO> nowYZ: searching on the web is more frequent than searching files on your computer
<otalivan> right now I am in real trouble, I need help again with my video driver...
<elite101> mhm im on live cd and im going to newyork in a bit :D
<nowYZ> _4strO that searchbar is for internet search engines
<NickPresta> otalivan, which card?
<otalivan> I finally got the nvidia 6 series driver to work, I get the nvidia logo at startup and everything,
<deviance> Ok, my network is being weird. I can connect to the network, I can connect to my wireless router and edit its settings, but I can't access the internet. Any ideas?
<eddy_> diocane diocane diocane wah
<deviance> Also, when i try to change internet settings I get Conversation with su failed
<otalivan> but now the desktop can't fit in one screen. I have a 19" monitor that should be set up to 1440x900@60
<otalivan> this is my current xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36478/
<_4strO> nowYZ: on firefox, the backspace binding isn't set
<NickPresta> otalivan, use `nvidia-settings`
<eavila> how change the chat channel???
<oxyman> nowYZ: ok, rightclick on a symbol in the toolbar then go to "configure toolbars"
<NickPresta> eavila, use /join #CHANNEL
<tino> hola soy nuevo en el ubuntu y es la primera vez que reinicio el pc y me encuentro que en el Kopete todo el mundo esta desconectado.. es normal?? si hace 2 minutos tenia un monotn de gente!
<_4strO> eavila: /join {channel
<NickPresta> !es | tino
<ubotu> tino: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<_4strO> eavila: /join \#channel
<nowYZ> oxyman wo isnt dat mit searchbar?
<_4strO> eavila: without the backslashe
<oxyman> oxyman: Toolbars: searchtoolbar. and then add search bar to current actions
<eavila> Gracias
<eavila> eavila: /join \#edubuntu-es
<_4strO> nowYZ: i think i get the answer for the fact the search bar isn't set by defaut
<_4strO> nowYZ: they dont want set search engine by default
<oxyman> nowYZ: rechtslick auf ein symbol in der menleiste (z.b. home symbol), dann werkzeugleisten einrichten
<otalivan> nvidia-settings doesn't work
<nowYZ> anyway it sux
<deviance> How do I get to the recovery console?
<_4strO> nowYZ: it's opensource law, why they have to make advertise for google or others ...
<nowYZ> _4strO they dont need to set google as searchengine
<NickPresta> otalivan, what do you mean "doesn't work". What doesn't work?
<deviance> !recovery console
<otalivan> well I suppose I could change the xorg.conf to its backup, but I think the nvidia driver would no longer be working
<otalivan> it's of no use, that's what I mean
<_4strO> nowYZ: so wich one ?
<_4strO> nowYZ: and if no one is set, so why put a search bar ? :)
<otalivan> "nvidia-settings" is of no use, it has very few options, and none related to changing resolutions, etc
<NickPresta> otalivan, in the X Server Display Configuration screen, there is the option to change your resolution...
<BluesKaj> nowYZ, konq/configure konqueror/Browser ID/ check send identification/check that mozilla 5 is your default and that google.com listed in the box below
<otalivan> yes, I know, but the option I want, 1440x900@60, doesn't show up there!
<otalivan> I understand I must add that option to xorg.conf, but I don't know exactly what lines I should enter
<BluesKaj> bummer missed him...type too slowly :(
<NickPresta> otalivan, and you're using the correct driver?
<_4strO> otalivan: so you have to put it manually in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<otalivan> yes, I understand that, but I can't figure out how to do that
<otalivan> I have my xorg.conf right here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36478/
<otalivan> I know how to edit id, I simply don't know what lines I should type in there
<_4strO> otalivan: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_4strO> otalivan: and look at the Section "Screen"
<otalivan> thanks _4str0 , someone earlier today has taught me that command, but I don't know what to type in the xorg.conf file...
<otalivan> could you please take a look at my xorg.conf file, and give me a hint on what I should type? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36478/
<_4strO> otalivan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36479/ just paste the whole file
<_4strO> otalivan: copy from the edit field
<otalivan> I have tried doing that
<NickPresta> I strongly suggest against manually configuring X if you don't know how or what you're doing. Try first, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`. Select your desired resolution(s).
<otalivan> it still didn't work... I think the line "VIRTUAL 1600 1200" might have something to do with it
<_4strO> otalivan: so comment it
<_4strO> otalivan: where this xorg.conf come from ?
<facugaich> guys what's the name of the updater program?
<xp_killer> hi everyone
<wathek> hello all I've installed Kubuntu 7.10 and I've a problem with my sound card it doesn't work
<NickPresta> facugaich, adept_updater, IIRC
<NickPresta> !hi | xp_killer
<ubotu> xp_killer: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<NickPresta> !sound | wathek
<ubotu> wathek: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xp_killer> facugaich: ?? up dateter?
<xp_killer> NickPresta: tanks
<_4strO> otalivan: better ?
<_4strO> otalivan: where this xorg.conf come from ?
<xp_killer> NickPresta: u know much about beryl?
<facugaich> xp_killer: Yeah, adept_updater is what I was looking for
<xp_killer> NickPresta: like how to use the water effects?
<wathek> NickPresta: I've already tried that
<otalivan> well what I did was executing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<otalivan> know I got the monitor working at 1440x900@60
<xp_killer> facugaich: oh lol u was just looking for adept
<NickPresta> wathek, then what seems to be the problem?
<facugaich> I accidentally deactivated the run on start up option for adept updater, how do I fix this?
<NickPresta> !beryl | xp_killer
<ubotu> xp_killer: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<_4strO> otalivan: that what you want no ?
<_4strO> otalivan: that's what you want no ?
<wathek> NickPresta: there's no sound I've an Intel 82801  HDA INTEL
<otalivan> yes, that was my primary concern! thanks
<otalivan> but I also need to activate opengl, I'll see if it is working...
<otalivan> thanks for the help!
<wathek> NickPresta: when I put a music file in amarok it plays it but there's no sound
<wathek> NickPresta: the mute is off
<NickPresta> facugaich, do this: `cat /etc/init.d/apt-index-watcher`. Do you get output?
<NickPresta> wathek, I don't know what your problem could be off-hand. Let me do a quick Google search
<xp_killer> wathek: are all your volume turn up in the channels?
<_4strO> otalivan: sorry i cant help on nvidia driver, i bnever had one, and i dont want break all your configuration :p
<wathek> xp_killer: yes
<xp_killer> NickPresta: google is our best friend lol
<facugaich> NickPresta: no such file
* xp_killer need a kick :p
<xp_killer> wathek: your pcm too?
<NickPresta> wathek, check this topic (http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=579540) specifically posts #2 and #4. Then,
<NickPresta> facugaich, you're missing that script then. Strange. I can send you my script and you can place it in there.
<wathek> NickPresta: the card I've is a 82801H
<facugaich> NickPresta: wait, there must be another way. I exited the update notifier and chose to deactivate run-on-start-up
<NickPresta> facugaich, oh! You should just re-enable it then. It was add the script back to it then
<sayers> Hello I can't export Xvids with DigiKam any and all help please?
<_4strO> facugaich: K /system settings / advanced / system services
<ScorpKing> hi people. what is the best cli torrent client to use?
<facugaich> _4strO: It's not there
<facugaich> NickPresta: how do I re-enable it?
<BluesKaj> nowYZ, konq/configure konqueror/Browser ID/ check send identification/check that mozilla 5 is your default and that google.com listed in the box below
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> otalivan, open adept or synaptic and do a search for "nvidia-glx". Install that and it should work (you might have to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf to "nvidia" rather than "nv", I don't remember if that's automatic or not).
<xp_killer> NickPresta: how do i fix the police for konversation i'm killin my eyes to see what people are saying
<xp_killer> O_O
<NickPresta> facugaich,  K /system settings / advanced / system services
<NickPresta> xp_killer, I don't know what you're talking about
<xp_killer> NickPresta: THE WORDS IN KONVERSATION IS TO SMALL I WANT THEM BIGGER
<NickPresta> !attitude | xp_killer
<ubotu> xp_killer: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NickPresta> !caps | xp_killer
<ubotu> xp_killer: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<facugaich> NickPresta: It's not there. What should I be looking for?
<NickPresta> facugaich, apt-index-watcher
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, have you considered looking around in konverstaion settings yourself ... it's pretty simple to find fonts idf you just look
<_4str1> facugaich: i have the same problem, it's lok like when we desactivate it, it simply remove the apt-index-watcher from the /etc/init.d/ rep
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: lol
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, we'renot here to hold your hand , you have to to do somethings yourself
<facugaich> _4str1: indeed
<Yck-Ptaiza> is it possible to install kubuntu without having a cd to burn it? (i already have a partition with Ubuntu installed)
<NickPresta> facugaich, you could try removing apt-index-watcher and reinstalling it
<WaxyFres1> how do i edit what programs start automaticly?
<WaxyFres1> Yck-Ptaiza: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<NickPresta> WaxyFres1, K Menu > Sytem Settings > Advanced Tab > System Services
<_4str1> NickPresta: there isn't any package with this name :/
<Yck-Ptaiza> WaxyFres1 downloading the iso is not possible?
<WaxyFres1> Yck-Ptaiza: no idea.whats wrong with my idea?
<BCMM> what is the application called which appears when you use the volume keys on your keyboard in?
<BCMM> (i'm trying to find and install it on a non-kubuntu box, but i've only ever seen it on kubuntu)
<mille_> waxyfres1 check KCron
* xp_killer hold hans with BluesKaj
<xp_killer> :p
<WaxyFres1> is there a command that lists every registerd user on a machine?
<NickPresta> _4str1, apt-index-watcher was a package in edgy. Oops.
<Tm_T> WaxyFres1: what you mean by registered?
<_4str1> WaxyFres1: users
<WaxyFres1> i set up a friends computer with kubuntu and dont remember what user name i used
<mille_> open kuser
<WaxyFres1> cant log in or i would use kuser
<Savak> BCMM - it's kmix
<mille_> ok
<_4str1> WaxyFres1: oups : cat /etc/passwd
<elzbal> Waxy: You'll need to start it up from a livecd, open the existing drive, and take a look at /etc/passwd
<waylandbill> WaxyFres1: even better is: grep "/bin/bash" /etc/passwd
<_4str1> WaxyFres1: cat /etc/passwd| grep 1000 (if the user you looking for is the first you create)
<mille_> cat /etc/passwd | more
<xp_killer> mille_: wa is that?
<winbond> or cat /etc/passwd | cut -d":" -f1
<BCMM> Savak: kmix does that? thanks
<mcquaid> are there any plans for kde beta 2 pkgs?
<_4str1> cat /etc/passwd | grep 1000 | cut -d":" -f1
<_4str1> ^^
<BCMM> hmm, so when forward track and back track work, that's Amarok doing it?
<_4str1> cat /etc/passwd | grep 1000 | cut -d":" -f1  will give only the name :p
<waylandbill> grep -v "/bin/false" /etc/passwd
<bona> hi
<Savak> don't follow you BCMM :p
<BCMM> well, on my brother's machine, there is a next track button
<BCMM> which just seems to work
<BCMM> i guess amarok is configured that way by default
<waylandbill> _4str1: cat'ing something and piping to grep is the same as just giving a file name to grep
<Savak> yes, it would be totally seperate to the on screen volume
<bona> :P i cant write a (at).. but the keyboard layer is correct :(
<_4str1> waylandbill: yep i know
<xp_killer> bona: if the layot is corect then the keyboard is aiming the barbage
<deviance> Conversation with su failed. What does that mean?
<xp_killer> deviance:  google is your friend ;-)
<bona> what is "the barbage" ?
<ch40s> are there any good dock programs for KDE?
<ch40s> similar to OSX
<emilsedgh_> ch40s: kxdocker, ksmoothdock and kooldock
<waylandbill> _4str1: so the cool command would be best written as: grep -v "/bin/false" /etc/password | cut -d":" -f1    :-)
<kwilliam> ch40s: as far as I know... no.
<ch40s> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xp_killer> bona: trash
<facugaich> _4str1: what can we do?
<deviance> xp_killer I can only find the answer for 6.06, not for 7.04
<ch40s> personal favorite emilsedgh_?
<_4str1> waylandbill: the reason is that often i cat a file to see if it's the good one and then i just use the up arrow to dont have to retype all things and then jst put a pipe ...
<emilsedgh_> ch40s: none :)
<bona> aaaahhh okey...
<ch40s> haha cool
<NickPresta> ch40s, check out 'avant-window-navigator'
<_4str1> facugaich: the easyer way is to recreate it manually :p
<ch40s> ok
<deviance> And cat /etc/sudoers/ doesnt exist
<xp_killer> deviance: so try sudo
<emilsedgh_> ch40s: i dont like docks :P
<bona> hmm whit windows it has work... but now i have linux :P
<facugaich> _4str1: or to ask NickPresta for his
<waylandbill> _4str1: oh. interactive. I would think it would be most useful in a shell script for use later, but to each his own. :-D
<NickPresta> ch40s, http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<ch40s> NickPresta: ty
<Savak> BCMM, if your talking about a laptop, you may also need kmilo
<deviance> xp_killer I was launching adept how do I do it with sudo?
<eder> hi to all
<xp_killer> bona: are u shore u put the right layout?
<NickPresta> facugaich, _4str1, http://nickpresta.ath.cx/temp/apt-index-watcher . Place that in /etc/init.d/ Then run `sudo update-rc.d apt-index-watcher default`
<_4str1> facugaich: http://4strO.is-a-geek.org/~cedric/apt-index-watcher
<_4str1> NickPresta: :)
<facugaich> NickPresta, _4str1: thanks
<bona> hmm not 100% but i think so... i go check it :P
<xp_killer> deviance: to install with sudo open a konsole type sudo apt-get install "name of what u want install"
<deviance> Hmm
<deviance> What does xhost + mean
<deviance> Its supposed to fix the SU problem
<BluesKaj> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<facugaich> NickPresta: well that didn't work but I probably have to change 'default' to 'defaults' right?
<milian_> Riddell: where should bugs in your strigi applet be filed? launchpad or kde bugtracker?
<milian> the problem is, that when you move kicker to the top of the screen (with your tray bar) the input field is still shown above kicker
<milian> thus nearly outside the screen
<NickPresta> facugaich, yes. Sorry about that :)
<facugaich> NickPresta: np, thank youi
<winbond> when are the kde4 b2 packages gonna be ready?
<mcquaid> anyone know if there are any plans of releasing beta 2 packages?
<deviance> xp_killer: A restart has fixed the problem. But on restart I was told my Hard disk has been 49710 days with out a check LOL
<deviance> In 7.04 are restricted repositories enabled by defaukt?
<xp_killer> deviance: O_o all those days
<deviance> I don't think its quite right :P
<BluesKaj> winbond, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php
<deviance> I did one about a year ago
<deviance> Wow, it looks like they are :D
<deviance> 116 packages to update :D
<_4strO> rhooo that's unfair the /usr/sbin/apt-index-watcher didn't exist ...
<deviance> Right, on a new install of Kubuntu, what packages would you install first? (After the update?
<deviance> Graphics drivers?
<Savak> i usually remove a load of packages first hehe
<deviance> lol :P
<deviance> Also, if I install nVidia GLX will it automaticly install? or are there alod of commands I have to do myself?
<hydrogen> deviance: thats completly dependant on what exactly it is you want to get out of your computer
<thill2708> I have kmail setup to access two of my gmail accounts, and everything was going ok, but now I have two emails stuck in the outbox that won't send. Any thoughts?
<deviance> thill2708: See if they will send through gmail.com
<thill2708> deviance: oh, I already logged into gmail over the web and sent test messages as well. All's fine on that end.
<deviance> thill2708:  Send a message to yourself and see if Kmail will pick it up
<Riddell> milian: launchpad I guess
<sambiase> hi there...i wonder if there is a kubuntu version for USB? I want to install Kubuntu on my USB stick and run from there
<milian> Riddell: ok, thanks
<thill2708> deviance: Sits in the outbox still :(
<drewcipher_> thill2708:  was it working or is this a new set up?
<deviance> Does it pick up the incoming mail?
<thill2708> ah hah! A window just popped up for the first time saying a timeout has occured on smtp.gmai.com
<thill2708> gmail.com
<thill2708> first time it did that
<drewcipher_> thill2708:  use pop.gmail.com port 995 SSL
<thill2708> drewcipher_: to send?
<thill2708> drewcipher_: ok, using that server, that port, enabling ssl
<drewcipher_> thill2708:  sorry, no you're right.  that's for piick up.
<xp_killer> stdin: how do i save the rooms so i dont have to type them again to connect
<drewcipher_> thill2708:  my gmail is set to (outbound)   smtp.gmail.com port 587 using TLS
<deviance> What is the difference between the 5 or so pannels you get to choose from?
<stdin> xp_killer: in konversation you go to the server list, click edit and you can add them there
<thill2708> drewcipher_: ah, mines on 465.
<winbond> 32 or 64bit?
<_4strO> winbond: wii
<_4strO> :)
<winbond> _4strO: got a xbox360 already
<xp_killer> stdin:  server list???
* _4strO think he had a clown in his hamburger and he dont see it ...
<_4strO> he didn't*
<deviance> ARG How do I make a second pannel and move it to the top?
<deviance> It moves the main one and I cant seem to move the second one
<winbond> _4strO: which one r u running?
<xp_killer> stdin: do u mean book mark?
<_4strO> winbond: windowsXP :p
<winbond> _4strO: 32 or 64
<_4strO> 32
<winbond> i read that 64bit is faster for compiling stuff, so im thinking of using it
<_4strO> i have a dual boot so ubuntu for working and windows XP for playing
<xp_killer> stdin: i lauch real player the logo freez on the screen.i try alt+f4 and alt+ctrl+escap it didnt close it
<Xera> How do I remove something that I compiled?
<Xera> It has no make uninstall :(
<xp_killer> stdin: oh wait it just work ouf
<stdin> xp_killer: for konversation hit f2 then edit
<NickPresta> winbond, you rarely compile things in a binary distribution like *buntu. Plus, you run into other problems due to 64-bit (Flash, etc).
<winbond> Xera: -remove?
<stdin> xp_killer: also, consider asking the channel the questions, not just me
* stdin is not always "here"
<_4strO> NickPresta: the updater is called adept_notifier in feisty :p
<xp_killer> stdin: :p
<_4strO> and to activate it i had just to launch it :p
* xp_killer hold hands with stdin
<xp_killer> lol
<thill2708> drewcipher_: what's your smtp settings again? I'm getting not supported errors
<xp_killer> stdin: how come your not allways there these days?
<winbond> NickPresta: i guess u're right, im not gonna compile that much
<Xera> winbond: I'm not sure I follow, if you mean "make install -remove" or "make -remove" I tried that
<stdin> xp_killer: because I have a life :p and because I like to idle on IRC
<elite101> :D
<elite101> hello
<drewcipher_> thill2708:  checking and doing a test message so I don't waste any more of your time.
<thill2708> drewcipher_: ... I am... but.. nevermind.
<elite101> i have a IRC channel #console-bash and i cant remember on how to sign in and be Op again?
<elite101> there is a IRC command
<thill2708> drewcipher_: It would just be faster to ask you, instead of trying each encryption protocol and getting an unsupported error
<xp_killer> xp_killer: why idle and u can feel much better by helpin people
<hydrogen> elite101: ask in #freenode
<hydrogen> its not a question for here
<elite101> errr
<elite101> yeah
<xp_killer> stdin: if u dont speek i dont see why u come here just to show your self
<winbond> Xera: i was just thinking u can try make -remove, but it probably wont work
<Xera> Ok
<Xera> In case it helps, it's Lua 5.1.2 that I compiled
<stdin> xp_killer: I keep an eye on the channel, and kick the baddies out
<elite101> :D
<drewcipher_> thill2708:  tested.  My settings:      smtp.gmail.com  port 587   username@gmail.com  TLS
<winbond> Xera: if there is no uninstall i guess you'll have to delete manually
<winbond> Xera: unless someone in here knows a better way
<_4strO> sometimes stdin become stdout !
<xp_killer> oh stdin
<stdin> BluesKaj ?
* xp_killer hold hands with elite101 and say it me adenicio
<xp_killer> :D
<drewcipher_> thill2708:   checking my headers for my test message.  maybe I'm on the pipe here.
<BluesKaj> stdin,pm
<stdin> elite101: oh, and it's "/cs op #channel"
* deviance is away: Gone away for now.
<stdin> !away > deviance|away
<deviance|away> (sorry)
<xp_killer> stdin: how do u kick the bad people out?are u a mod?
<deviance|away> What packages are needed for MySQL with PHP
<mcquaid> is a really minimal mp3 player thats qt3 based?  My voip provider emails my voicemail to me, and I don't want to use amarok to play a quick voice mp3
<stdin> xp_killer: if you want to ask general questions, ask them in #kubuntu-offtopic
<mcquaid> uh is there a..
<stdin> xp_killer: and yeah, I am
<drewcipher_> thill2708:  my system is pretty hacked.  Going to try on a clean system.  From reading, all suggest your initial settings were correct using smtp.gmail.com 465      Can you see if that port is open:   #>telnet smtp.gmail.com 465
<_4strO> mcquaid: xmms
<xp_killer> stdin: lol how do i become one?
<dale_> could someone help me out with sound problems
<dale_> ?
<mcquaid> of course i know of xmms.  I said qt3 based.
<_4strO> oups
* xp_killer askin stdin how to change color of his nick name stp
<stdin> xp_killer: I'll answer that in #kubuntu-offtopic only
<BluesKaj> dale_, describe your problem
<ubuntu_> does anyone know which file tells X which display manager to use at startup?
<stdin> deviance|away: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<thill2708>  drewcipher_: yeah, recieving is perfect. It's the sending that's the problem :(
<dale_> I've got my sound card recognized, but it only wants to play through the front jacks on my comp
<ubuntu_> mcquaid: juk?
<_4strO> ubuntu_: is you want change try to sudo dpkg reconfigure *dm
<kkathman> hmm ok whats the secret to getting a sound to play when mail comes in? I went to system settings and turned on the sound, associated a wav/ogg with the event, but when you click thatTest button nothing happens. But when I play through amarok or from Konq its fine?
<thill2708> drewcipher_: yup, can telnet to it
<kkathman> this a bug?
<dale_> i can't have it play through the front jacks though because I lost the install manual and the online mans for my motherboard don't match the pins I have on it.
<dale_> BluesKaj: think you can help?
<BluesKaj> yeah hangon
<Xera> WTH Adept started removing my entire system
<michacz> .
<Xera> Note to self: Do not try and remove a package with the kubuntu logo next to it
<BluesKaj> dale_, ok first of all , open system settings/sound system/enable sound system/hardwaretab/select audio device/alsa
<dale_> k
<BluesKaj> alsa=advanced linux sound architecture
<kkathman> looks as if kde control center doesn work worth a diddly :)
<dale_> BluesKaj: gotcha
<zlittell> hey guys... when i do a PxE install i only get a shell... like i can take the laptop around and stuff but when i boot i just get a shell... am i doing
<zlittell> something wrong
<BluesKaj> ok, now open kmix ...the speaker icon in the panel/mixer
<dale_> BluesKaj: k
<BluesKaj> output tab
<parsnip> hey all
<dale_> BluesKaj: k
<Alpha_Cluster> is there a way to get a button to open konsole when you right click on your desktop?
<parsnip> can someone help me with this command I wrote
<parsnip> find -name '*.jpg' -exec convert {} Album.png\;
<drewcipher_> thill2708:  will take me a few to get a clean system with kmail up.  I'm sure you tried this but not sure about step 15:  http://pastebin.ca/682926
<BluesKaj> sliders , master pcm and iec958 playback at 70% or so.. dale
<parsnip> I want to go through a folder / subfolders and convert the images (1 per folder) to album.png (I have imagemagik installed)
<dale_> BluesKaj: no iec958
<parsnip> can anyone advise please
<savetheWorld> parsnip: each image will be named album.png?
<BluesKaj> ok dale whatever the slider to the left of the pc speaker is
<parsnip> savetheWorld: yes, there is one in each folder
<savetheWorld> parsnip: what are those images named now?
<dale_> BluesKaj:that's "Front"
<parsnip> savetheWorld: they just all have random names atthe moment
<dale_> BluesKaj: which I cannot set up atm
<BluesKaj> parsnip, Album.png\; ?  ... shouldn't it be Album.png/; ?
<parsnip> savetheWorld: but are all jpg
<savetheWorld> parsnip: do they have a common extension?
<savetheWorld> heh yes.
<savetheWorld> parsnip - whats the command to convert just one to album.png?
<evri2> guys i cannot use audacity.It doesn't play my files
<BluesKaj> ok dale , in the konsole type alsamixer
<parsnip> convert input.jpg output.png
<angasule> hey, --purge only removes stuff in /etc but not $HOME, correct?
<savetheWorld> parsnip: that converst the format as well?
<savetheWorld> *converts
<parsnip> yep..imagemagik :D
<savetheWorld> lets see- the first part is find . -name "*.jpg"
<parsnip> !imagemagik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagemagik - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> angasule: yeah, you have to remove the files from ~/ manually
<dale_> BluesKaj: k
<angasule> stdin: cool, just wanted confirmation, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> dale use the arrow keys and the M Key to unmute the contrls there and make sure master pcm and line and all the surrounsds etc all hve '00' s in the box ...set the ctrl sliders to 65-70%
<savetheWorld> parsnip  find . -name "*.jpg" -exec convert {}  Blah.png.
<savetheWorld> parsnip: we need to replace the Blah.
<parsnip> savetheWorld: with the /; on the end
<dale_> BluesKaj: done
<savetheWorld> parsnip: what does the '; do?
<eder> Hi to everyone
<savetheWorld> parsnip: what does the /; do?
<eder> i need some help with a video card
<eder> please help me
<BluesKaj> ok, dale in the konsole type : sudo asoundconf list
<eder> oye BluesKaj hablas espaol?
<parsnip> savetheWorld: seems to be on all the examples of a find command with exec in it
<BluesKaj> !es | eder
<ubotu> eder: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eder> no, i just was aking
<eder> no, i just was asking
<savetheWorld> parsnip: yes - it goes at the end.  so the ";" can be passed to the subshell.
<BluesKaj> dale, did it list the sound card name ?
<dale_> BluesKaj: yes
<dale_> BluesKaj: nvidia mcp61
<eder> People, please help with a video card Nvidia FX 5200
<BluesKaj> no eder, but my sister does ...she studied spanish in madrid and taught spanish after
<blue112_> Ayam mon pere \o/
<parsnip> savetheWorld: ok man thanks for the help, i can do it with gui but fancied a challenge :)
<eder> i downloaded this driver from nvidia.com >>>>>>>>>>> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<eder> and installed
<savetheWorld> parsnip: by clicking? ewww!
<eder> but the x dont start
<BluesKaj> dale, ok again in the console : sudo asoundconf set-default-card "nvidia mcp61"
<parsnip> hehe
<parsnip> im learning :D
<zeemon> the only nvidia drivers that work for me where the Automatix ones
<eder> zeemon, now i cant start my X server, what can i do?
<dale_> BluesKaj: it only shows nvidia for asoundconf
<BluesKaj> ok, that should be ok
<parsnip> savetheWorld:
<parsnip> $ find . -name "*.jpg" -exec convert {} Album.png\;
<parsnip> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<dale_> BluesKaj: it does nothing
<eder> can anybody help me plz? is that im new in Linux and i dont know what to do
<stdin> parsnip: put a space before \
<parsnip> savetheWorld: whats the difference between " and '
<parsnip> savetheWorld: it executes now but does nothing
<BluesKaj> dale , back to the kmix settings , input tab , line cd and any playback ctrls at 70% , then switches playback and mix are turned on
<parsnip> savetheWorld: ive got my LPI book out :D
<zeemon> hey eder u speak more spanish than english?
<eder> yeap
<eder> sorry zeemon
<eder> but i can speak some english and undestand it
<zeemon> ok no prob im from mexico
<zeemon> but this channel is just in english
<eder> Ok zeemon can we open a private window?
<zeemon> im not registered but join #linux-mexico
<eder> can i get help with my problem in linux-mexico zeemon?
<zeemon> im there
<eder> Ok
<stdin> there is a #kubuntu-es too
<eder> kubuntu es is always empty
<stdin> #ubuntu-es then :p
<bjwebb_> hi
<bjwebb_> ive brocken apt :S
<bjwebb_> hello?
<drif> !adeptfix | bjwebb_
<ubotu> bjwebb_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<bjwebb> drif: nah
<bjwebb> not that
<drif> bjwebb: then be more specific...
<drif> bjwebb: broke doesn't mean anything.. at first atleast I think of that scenario above
<bjwebb> drif: for example...
<bjwebb> apt-cache search test
<bjwebb> just hangs
<radioaktivstorm> is there a reason that i am not able to brows the web with konqueror while all my other programs can see the internet? i changed access points.
<bjwebb> and i get lots of lsb_release apport and apt-cache
<bjwebb> drif: any idea?
<parsnip> savetheWorld: thanks for the help dude
<parsnip> savetheWorld: i gota split
<slougi> radioaktivstorm: knetworkmanager can do that if you don't connect through it
<parsnip> savetheWorld: peace
<savetheWorld> np
<slougi> radioaktivstorm: it's very very very annoying
<radioaktivstorm> slougi: yes... quite. thanks for the insight
<slougi> you're welcome
<bjwebb> can anyone help me fix apt?
<_2> bjwebb are you saying that     apt-cache search '^bash '    doesn't work, sorry i haven't kept up   ?
<bjwebb> yeah
<bjwebb> it just hangs
<_2> bjwebb sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bjwebb> and i get multiple listings of lsb_release, apport and apt-cache in ps -A
<bjwebb> and it slows down
<bjwebb> _2: i did that, but it didn't improve
<_2> bjwebb sudo apt-get install -f ;sudo apt-get --reinstall install dpkg
<_2> maybe even in reverse order
<bjwebb> apt-get hangs like apt-cache
<_2> bjwebb gutsy ?
<bjwebb> nah feisty
<bjwebb> hmm i think i might have got something to with the kernel over apt-get upgrade recently
<bjwebb> should i have done?
<_2> try booting the older kernel and see if that's it
<brmassa> guys, i installed windows after kubuntu on a fat32 partition. now i want to access the partition its saying: "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<bjwebb> _2: hmm how would i see if i have infact got multiple kernels to boot into?
<_2> bjwebb at boot time hit [esc]    and look    or right now    grep -ve '#' /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_2> bjwebb or    ls /lib/modules
<_2> seeing that you did specify that it was apt that installed the kernel
<bjwebb> i thing i must have been getting mixed up or something
<bjwebb> only one kernel
<bjwebb> _2: the moddules things has a newer one
<bjwebb> i don't know how new
<bjwebb> -l :D
<bjwebb> very new
<_2> possably not    they have started making kernel patch packages that update the kernel without adding one.   which really sux if it breaks things
<_2> oh late on that  ^
<bjwebb> how do i load the older modules?
<_2> ok if there are two kernels   you should be able to boot the older one
<bjwebb> nah not in /boot
<_2> ls /boot/vm*   just to see what's there
<bjwebb> only the one afaik
<bjwebb> yep only one
<rdvon> where do i get the restricted codecs ?:] 
<_2> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rdvon> thanky :)
<bjwebb> but i have two lots of modules in /lib/modules
<_2> that's odd.
<rdvon> what is the apt-get line?
<_2> rdvon should be on the page   ^
<rdvon> :\ ok.
<bjwebb> _2: any ideas?
<_2> bjwebb not really.     possable  sources.list error
<bjwebb> _2: how? i only have one kernel in /boot/
<_2> has nothing to do with that.
<bjwebb> oh oops
<rdvon> latest ubuntu is edgy right :>
<_2> see   /etc/apt/sources.list
<bjwebb> yeah, just realised
<_2> rdvon no.  fiesty
<rdvon> oh yeah.
<rdvon> :)
<bjwebb> _2: don't think it is tho, cos ive seen when it doesn't parse that
<_2> bjwebb but i could be parsing something it can't digest
* bjwebb bangs head against wall
<_2> i would look anyway
<bjwebb> _2: i ran apt-get update
<bjwebb> and now it works
<_2> so it was the sources.list    just not a particular error in it..
<_2> bjwebb >>> "could be parsing something it can't digest"   <<<  so it was
<bjwebb> _2: hmm maybe
<bjwebb> thanks for the help anyway
<_2> np
<soulrider__> does anyone knwo whatt he begginers team channel is ?
<_2> *buntu ?
<_2> :)
<gener1c> whats that
<_2> soulrider sorry ! i
<rdvon> er... for someone reason my apt.list isn't workign :\
<rdvon> I tried adding a line..
<cloakable> rdvon: what did you add?
<rdvon> than removed it because it wasnt working.
<rdvon> deb http://b2cs.delcorp.org/debian/ edgy main
<Almighty_Henaro> Hey guys~ How do I change resolution in KDE?
<cloakable> rdvon: what does your list say now?
<rdvon> wait... It must've been the extra enter I pressed..
<emilsedgh_> Almighty_Henaro: SystemSettings->Monitor And Display
<rdvon> E: Malformed line 43 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) I get this error...
<rdvon> and this is what is on line 43: deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security
<rdvon> :\
<Almighty_Henaro> Where is System Settings?
<Almighty_Henaro> D:
<stdin> Almighty_Henaro: in the KMenu
<emilsedgh_> rdvon: copy whole file in pastebin, please
<Almighty_Henaro> ._.
<Almighty_Henaro> Where's the KMenu...?
<_2> ping: unknown host http://b2cs.delcorp.org
<emilsedgh_> !pastebin | rdvon
<ubotu> rdvon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rdvon> http://pastebin.com/m33c8fa80
<stdin> Almighty_Henaro: just above "Actions"
<emilsedgh_> Almighty_Henaro: bottom, left, where the start button was in xp !
<_2> rdvon http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security
<rdvon> Almighty_Henaro: if it isnt showing you made need to add it :P
<Almighty_Henaro> Oh wait the Kicker?
<rdvon> are you in the kmenu??
<Almighty_Henaro> Yeah I guess
<rdvon> Ok.
<_2> rdvon and it needs an entry.   i.e.   main universe multiverse restricted
<emilsedgh_> Almighty_Henaro: go to konqueror-> settings:/ -> Peripherals -> Monitor And Display
<rdvon> Almighy_Henaro: do you need the system settings, or the settings menu?
<Almighty_Henaro> Can't seem to find "Monitor and Display" any where.
<rdvon> it's in system settings..
<rdvon> right above "actions" bar.
<rdvon> or divider
<rdvon> or whatever you call it :P
<Almighty_Henaro> I don't have an "Actions" bar
<rdvon> er...
<rdvon> do you see run command?
<rdvon> it should be above that.
<Almighty_Henaro> Oh that
<Almighty_Henaro> Nope
<VirtuoS> help me with this
<VirtuoS> checking for rpath... yes
<Almighty_Henaro> System Menu
<VirtuoS> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<VirtuoS> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<VirtuoS> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<rdvon> Almighty_Henaro: press alt f2, and type kcontrol
<emilsedgh_> VirtuoS: install kdelibs-dev please
<garfield> oh
<garfield> hi
<Almighty_Henaro> Okay~
<rdvon> Almighty_Henaro: now in the search bar (under file) type panels
<rdvon> click the results
<Almighty_Henaro> Alright
<rdvon> it should say panels :)
<rdvon> now go to the menus tab
<rdvon> you should see all the menus you can add.
<Almighty_Henaro> Uhmmm
<Almighty_Henaro> What about resolution...
<rdvon> *you dont have the system settings menu in your k menu :P
<EricL> Would downloading Gutsy potentially make setting up dual-monitor (panoramic not clone) easier?
<Almighty_Henaro> Oh
<EricL> Because it's a PITA on Feisty with a Dell Optiplex 720.
<Almighty_Henaro> Well I have "Settings" and "System Menu"
<emilsedgh_> rdvon: your problem is solved? with sources.list ?
<rdvon> emilsedgh: I'm helping someone :>
<Almighty_Henaro> Niether of wich contain Display or Monitor
<stdin> Almighty_Henaro: under "Help"
<rdvon> ok. than type display in the search :\
<rdvon> I seemed to drift off your actual problem sorry :)
<Almighty_Henaro> stdin,"Help"?
<emilsedgh_> Almighty_Henaro: press Alt+f2 then run displayconfig in it
<rdvon> fine. Do it the easier way :P
<Almighty_Henaro> Says it can't be run
<stdin> Almighty_Henaro: see this http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/7602/image14kc0.png ?
<Almighty_Henaro> "Could not run the specified command"
<emilsedgh_> Almighty_Henaro: how did you install kubuntu?
<rdvon> can I have someone's unchanged sources.list please.
<Almighty_Henaro> No I installed KDE along with Ubuntu
<rdvon> there's your problem :P
<Almighty_Henaro> Don't see a system settings
<Almighty_Henaro> :/
<emilsedgh_> rdvon: delete the line 44 please, whats that 'multiverse' doing there? if you want add multiverse in the line 43
<rdvon> er.. it was just their :)
<Almighty_Henaro> Well how should I go about fixing the problem
<garfield> rdvon: hey
<stdin> rdvon: have a look in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list or use http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic to regenerate
<emilsedgh_> Almighty_Henaro: install kubuntu-desktop please to have a complete kubuntu system :)
<Almighty_Henaro> Oh okay~
<rdvon> Almighty_henaro: you could also look for the missing package...
<_2> rdvon i told you, line 34 needs args.    i.e.  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ fiesty-security main universe multiverse restricted
<garfield> stdin: can u unset my banded?
<stdin> garfield: I can't, no
<rdvon> yay it works! thanks guys :)
<garfield> stdin: ok so how long i have to wait to be unbaned?
<rocco> buonasera a tutti
<NickPresta> !it | rocco
<ubotu> rocco: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rocco> buonasera a tutti
<_2> and a great big howdy back at ya rocco
<NickPresta> rocco, tipo /join #kubuntu-it
<soulrider> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tm_T> garfield: this is not a correct place to talk about bans, #ubuntu-ops thank you
<VirtuoS> help with this now
<VirtuoS> crystalclient.moc:133: error: 'KDecoration' has not been declared
<VirtuoS> make[3] : *** [crystalclient.lo]  Error 1
<VirtuoS> make[3] : Leaving directory `/home/virtuos/Desktop/crystal-1.0.5/client'
<VirtuoS> make[2] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<NickPresta> !attitude | VirtuoS
<ubotu> VirtuoS: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<VirtuoS> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/virtuos/Desktop/crystal-1.0.5/client'
<VirtuoS> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<VirtuoS> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/virtuos/Desktop/crystal-1.0.5'
<VirtuoS> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<VirtuoS> virtuos@lokalna:~/Desktop/crystal-1.0.5$ cd ..
<NickPresta> !pastebin | VirtuoS
<ubotu> VirtuoS: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<grul> jag blir fan sur
<NickPresta> grul, what language?
<BluesKaj> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<NickPresta> oh. That works too.
<BluesKaj> ya ya
<BluesKaj> or is it ja ja :)
<BluesKaj> i should know ...swedish was my native tobgue til i was 4yrsold
<grul> NickPresta, sorry, wrong channel :p
<hydrogen> or you could have just whois;'d!
<BluesKaj> err tongue
* dthacker-lt thinks that cat has BluesKaj's tongue :)
<BluesKaj> dthacker ,  I think it's just hunger :P
<_2> maybe tac ?
<[GuS] > guys... now in latest Tribe Dolphin is the default file browseR?
<[GuS] > how do i change again to konqueror?
<NickPresta> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> file manager
<[GuS] > ...
<NickPresta> [GuS] , if no one knows in here (unlikely), check out #ubuntu+1
<[GuS] > NickPresta: i am doing, thanks.
<BluesKaj> tried gutsy tribe 4, dolphin was the file manager, konq was the browser
<[GuS] > should be a more visible option to do this..
<[GuS] > BluesKaj: not my case
<[GuS] > justa after today updates
<BluesKaj> ??
<[GuS] > before TODAY, konqueror was my default file manager yet
<_2> sudo update-alternatives x-www-broser      maybe
<[GuS] > no, thats for web browser
<ekrengel> whats the best jabber client for kde?
<_2> oh you're on file man... well set that.
<NickPresta> ekrengel, I like Pidgin/Gaim, but Konversation is neat too, I suppose
<BluesKaj> file browser is dolphin afaik, konq is web browser
<[GuS] > BluesKaj: again, konqueror (IN MY TRIBE 5) was the default file browser after recently updates....
<emilsedgh_> ekrengel: maybe u wanna try Kopete.its the best and official KDE's IM client that supports jabber
<ekrengel> yeh i have those actually
<[GuS] > now Dolphin is, which suc** for me
<ekrengel> i was a little confused on clientes
<ekrengel> lol
<NickPresta> ekrengel, sorry, Kopete, not Konversation (the latter is for IRC)
* BluesKaj shrugs 
<fester> How do I enable cookies in Konqueror?
<ekrengel> i thought jabber was something different in itself
<_2> fester they are by default
<NickPresta> ekrengel, it's a protocol. Like the Oscar, MSN, etc protocols.
<fester> _2 > not on mine.
<emilsedgh_> fester: Tools->HTML Settings->Cookies :P
<hydrogen> hmm
<_2> fester in the konq menu configure
<_2> fester they are by default. yes on all kde installations
<emilsedgh_> fester: manage them by going to Settings->configure Konqueror
<fester> _2> Thanks!!
<NickPresta> split
<BluesKaj> server bigtime splittsville here
<NickPresta> yay
<[GuS] > what tha hell?
<_2> called a net split
<[GuS] > split? sure?
<[GuS] > i know what it is.
<stdin> not a split
<[GuS] > i was receiving CTCP
<hydrogen> that wasn't a netsplit
<ch40s> *split
<hydrogen> that was spammers
<[GuS] > thats not net split...
<hydrogen> the quit message was excess flood
<hydrogen> so you were replying to them all
<hydrogen> too fast for the server
<[GuS] > exactly
<BluesKaj> solid on my server
<hydrogen> and being flooded off
<NickPresta> hydrogen, yeah. #kubuntu-offtopic just informed me :(
<[GuS] > how i do disable CTCP on konversation?
<stdin> [GuS] : just /mode [GuS]  +C
<Nahi> hello i have kubuntu installed but i need to install windows how can i split my hdd again its only one partition
<[GuS] > ok thanks
#kubuntu 2007-09-06
<_2> Nahi qtparted
<Nahi> _2 so i'll be able to split the hdd while the computer is on ?
<[GuS] > mm split the drive works better with Gparted indeed.
<[GuS] > Nahi: but no with HDD mounted.
<hydrogen> well Nahi
<ch40s> u cant split the drive unless its on
<hydrogen> that depends on what you mean by split the hd
<ch40s> lol
<hydrogen> if you mean with a sawzall, I'd suggest turning it off first
<[GuS] > lol
<Nahi> hydrogen i just need to get 3 gb out of the hdd to install windows on it
<ch40s> i prefer sawing powered HDD
<hydrogen> I will say
<[GuS] > damn.. Dolphin really su***.. does not use tabs :S
<hydrogen> that harddrives are surprisingly durable
<hydrogen> I had to destroy a number of old ones over the summer
<hydrogen> and it took me a good bit of time with a small sledge
<hydrogen> to break them down
<ch40s> theyre easier to split if u heat them to 1200 degrees first
<ch40s> silly
<hydrogen> well, yea
<hydrogen> but torching it seemed a bit excessive
<ch40s> lol
<ch40s> ok so im running a kubuntu live CD
<ch40s> and my wireless card doesnt get recognized
<ch40s> or at least, get power
<ch40s> didnt check lspci
<hydrogen> what wireless card
<ch40s> its a d-link air DWL-650
<ch40s> laptop
<hydrogen> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hydrogen> may have info
<ch40s>  ty
<hydrogen> I need to go!
<level1> does kubuntu use a different LD_LIBRARY_PATH than the rest of the world?  I run echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH and it comes up blank... am I mispelling something?
<[GuS] > There, more easy.. i just removed dolphin...Konqueror is back as default :P
<stdin> level1: it normally doesn't need to be set
<[GuS] > and damn.. devs enabled xgl as default session :S
<level1> stdin: well, I'm trying to get java to find a native library so it can use openGL, and its not finding the file
<[GuS] > who takes those decisions? :Pp
<radioaktivstorm> ok, why does this image map from kimagemapeditor not work with javscript  or links?
<hydrogen> java uses JAVAC_CLASS_PATH or something... right?
<level1> [GuS] : no way they would do that... what are you runing?
<level1> hydrogen: well, the tuts say to use LD_LIBRARY_PATH... this is for native code, not java code
<hydrogen> ah
<pochoclo> hola
<hydrogen> try export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="location:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH"
<hydrogen> and see if it works
<[GuS] > level1: gutsy latest tribe 5
<pochoclo> Mmm . . .   ehh ?
<[GuS] > indeed there is allready a bug with this-..
<pochoclo> como es eso ? ? ?
<[GuS] > level1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/136598
<NickPresta> !es | pochoclo
<ubotu> pochoclo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hydrogen> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<radioaktivstorm> it seems quite obvious that kimagemapeditor does not work properly... or i dont know how to use it
<level1> hydrogen: I already did something similar to that, now I did it your way, and its still not working
<Nahi> guys is there anything i can use to partition my hdd while booting ?
<hydrogen> not sure then level1
<level1> hydrogen: I have /home/level1/Org/Programming/Independent/Industria:.:/home/level1/Org/Programming/Independent/Industria: as my library path
<rdvon> do I need to install the restricted drivers manager?
<xp_killer> rdvon: why?
<rdvon> I need it. for my radeon D:
<rdvon> no radeon. no blender >:O
<rdvon> *the 3d modeling program :)
<stdin> follow the edgy instructions
<level1> rdvon: what card is it?
<rdvon> it's an x1300 >:O
<level1> rdvon: yeah, it sucks.  I got a X1400 mobility on my laptop
<rdvon> It doesnt suck. radeons linux support does.
<rdvon> :\
<level1> rdvon: the feisty live cd actually WILL NOT boot, even in safe graphics mode, on my laptop.  I have to use the command line to install fglrx just to get it started
<rdvon> I've used the restricted drivers manager... It works fine.
<level1> rdvon: you can't use restricted drivers manager if you can't get X to start
<rdvon> it tells me to restart my pc so i can use the card, but doesnt ctrl alt backspace work?
<level1> yeah, it will
<rdvon> *I need restricted drivers manaager.
<rdvon> :\
<rdvon> It works fine in ubuntu..
<_2> rdvon  ctrlt tells me to restart my pc so i can use the card, but doesnt ctrl
<rdvon> I just need the manager for kubuntu :P
<_2> rdvon ooops  ctrl alt bs  does not restart the pc
<rdvon> ...
<_2> and the reason it asks you to restart is to insert the kernel module
<rdvon> It restarts x.
<rdvon> ok.
<rdvon> :\
<level1> rdvon: you can install it... actually, you can probably just use "apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" I think
<Arwen> Question: If kwin dies, is there a way to restart it without killing my session? On GNOME, even if metacity died, I could still open a terminal and restart it, but that doesn't seem to work on KDE?
<_2> it can be done manually if you don't want to loose uptime
<level1> rdvon: in theory you can do "sudo modprobe fglrx"
<level1> Arwen: yeah, alt-f2 and type kwin
<Arwen> level1, doesn't respond to alt+f2
<rdvon> Im installing the restricted drivers manager. much easier in my opinon.
<level1> Arwen: can you start a konsole or terminal?
<rdvon> *opinion
<Arwen> rdvon, you need to remove the "radeon", "dri", and "drm" modules before loading fglrx.
<Arwen> level1, no, mouse clicks don't do anything. Neither do keybinds.
<_2> rdvon note also that the NON-free kernel module "might" conflict with some other module already inserted  and thus error out.
<level1> Arwen: sounds like you computer is frozen... are you trying to use compiz?
<Arwen> level1, eh? This is a whatif scenario.
<rdvon> _2: er... ?:
<Arwen> I did this yesterday with "killall kwin"
<rdvon> :?
<Arwen> everything still runs, it just doesn't focus or anything
<_2> still on the reboot -vs- manual load thought    rdvon
<garfield> stdin: if i do ctrl+alt+F1 how do i get back to the desktop?
<level1> Arwen: mouse clicks should work without kwin.  Even the keyboard kinda sorta works.  I don't know what your problem is
<Arwen> well, I'll go try again for the heck of it
<Arwen> ah, mouse clicks work. The windows just don't appear on top of each other
<level1> Arwen: if you can find out which component got keyboard focus, you can type kwin into that component and use copy paste with the mouse to get it into the alt-f2 window
<level1> or konsole, or whatever
<level1> man, the #java people are just determined to ignore me
<stdin> xp_killer: ctrl-alr-f7
<_2> i hate it when you open a window off screen.    is there a way to move them without resizing/maxamizing them ?
<Arwen> hmm, I restarted kwin from a terminal after I did that, but now I have a ghosted alt+f2 dialog
<stdin> *alt
<Arwen> any thoughts on how to get rid of it?
<Arwen> way to move them without resizing/maxamizing them ?
<Arwen> [19:10]  <Arwen> hmm, I restarted kwin from a terminal after I did that, but now I have a ghosted alt+f2 dialog
<Arwen> oops
<_2> you too eeh
<level1> _2: not sure what you mean, but if you press alt and click in the body of a window, it'll move
<level1> click and drag
<_2> level1 you can't click on something that is off the screen
<level1> _2: how is it possible for a window to be off screen
<_2> i know about alt+left-click
<level1> _2: you would have to move the mouse outside the border of the screen, which is illegal in kde
<_2> level1 ummm hmmm i see,     well it is.   and i would show you but then you would have the same problme.
<xp_killer> stdin: its possible for me to install sims on linux?if yes is it with wine?
<_2> i didn't say move it off screen i said it opens off screen
<stdin> dunnow, ask the channel, not just me
<rdvon> _2: stop mocking me >:O
<level1> _2: lol, you can use window rules whatnot to force it
<xp_killer>  its possible for me to install sims on linux?if yes is it with wine?
<^^Varitech-VFX^^> auxilio
<_2> rdvon ?
<^^Varitech-VFX^^> no puedo instalar pc-bsd
<xp_killer> stdin: does it have a room to know how to install games?
<level1> _2: maximize it, then right click on the titlebar, and select advanced>Special Window Settings
<xp_killer> st last question^^
<rdvon> _2: [16:08]  <_2> still on the reboot -vs- manual load thought    rdvon
<level1> _2: and just play around until you fix it
<stdin> !games | xp_killer
<ubotu> xp_killer: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<_2> level1 that's outside the scopt of my Q    here i'll repost
<level1> xp_killer: a good reasource for wine is the wine appdb
<_2> i hate it when you open a window off screen.    is there a way to move them without resizing/maxamizing them ?
<rdvon> http://images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/thumb/b/bc/RedDawnOfUbuntu.jpg/600px-RedDawnOfUbuntu.jpg xD
<stdin> !ot | rdvon
<ubotu> rdvon: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<_2> any hotkey for moving   or something like that ?
<level1> _2: how is it possible for a window to open offscreen?  at some point it would have to have been moved offscreen, and that would require the mouse to move offscreen
<_2> not so
<tsb> Sometimes skype works, sometimes it doesn't, it is driving me crazy. I've compared alsamixer to when it works and it doesn't, and they are 100% identical. I've turned off skype dynamic mic volume. Any idea wtf is going on here?
<BluesKaj> i installed gnormalizer...it wouldn't take care of ape file conversion to wav like advertized , however, uninstalling it seems to be beyond my scope ..compiled it from a tar.gz file
<_2> the windows paramaters that the launcher has set can (even by default) open a window outside the actual window area
<xp_killer> eli
<Arwen> BluesKaj, does "make uninstall" in the source directory work?
<Arwen> if not, you just have to track down the files and delete em yourself
<_2> i just thought someone might know of a easy xorg hot key for moving windows around.     i'll move on.
<Arwen> hopefully they'll be in /usr/local instead of /usr :-P
<xp_killer> level1: for pc games only sims i does play or puzzul games.im not interest in wow maybe conter strick
<level1> xp_killer: yeah, but it should have a page on the sims.  type sims into that search bar on the left
<ce> in what package can i find the library libGL.so.1 ?
<Arwen> !find libGL.so.1 ?
<ubotu> Package/file libgl.so.1 does not exist in feisty
<Arwen> ...incompetent bot
<_2> libgl1 maybe  but i dont think that's abalable
<level1> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1942  <- xp_killer, sims 1 or 2?
<rixxon> didn't there use to be a #ubuntu-graphics or something?
<xp_killer> level1: 2
<_2> libgl1-mesa-glide3 ?
<Arwen> libgl1-mesa-glx
<BluesKaj> Arwen, i should have known ,... I  trashed the folder & files after realizing the app wouldn't work :(
<_2> if it's not in any of those    idk
<Arwen> some proprietary drivers ship their own libgl though
<_2> out for a few.  peace !
<ce> found it
<ce> xorg-server-fglrx or something
<ce> thanks
<Arwen> *shrug*, see?
<BluesKaj> Arwen, the odd thing is , it opens from the konsole
<Arwen> *shrug*
<BluesKaj> oh well, stuck with it i guess
<Arwen> slocate + rm :-P
<xevil> I have a permissions problem with konqueror... I can only get it to browse the internet as the superuser.  Any Suggestions?
<ch40s> how do i add a script for konversation?
<thill2708> argh, I still can't get gmail's smtp to work with kmail. I either get no action from sending the button (like I never even pressed it) or a timeout. Wtf?
<bomber> hmm
<ScorpKing> i have the same problem with my own mail :(
<thill2708> ScorpKing: are you serious :(
<ScorpKing> yes
<thill2708> ScorpKing: have you tried thunderbird? same issues?
<NickPresta> KMail works with Gmail for me
<NickPresta> strange
<ScorpKing> nope. i haven't
<thill2708> NickPresta: would you mind going over your smtp settings with me? I can access the pop just find
<thill2708> fine*
<thill2708> it's the smtp that's the issue
<NickPresta> thill2708, let me fire up Kmail
<thill2708> Here are mine:
<ScorpKing> thill2708: with gmail it sais " Connection closed immediately by server'
<thill2708> server: smtp.gmail.com; port: 465; server requires auth: (my user and pass); encryption: ssl; auth method: PLAIN
<NickPresta> Host: smtp.gmail.com, Port: 465. Server Requires Authentication (Checked). SSL and Plain
<thill2708> ScorpKing: Yeah, I've gotten that, but most of the time it's absolutely nothing. Like I didn't even press the button.
<ScorpKing> thill2708: some of the servers work and some don't. then sometimes they all work.
<thill2708> wtf
<ScorpKing> yeah
<thill2708> ScorpKing: how often does it not work for you, then? all the time?
<thill2708> I can telnet to it just fine :(
<ScorpKing> thill2708: doesn't work most of the time.
<NickPresta> perhaps you have outbound on port 465 blocked?
<xevil> I have a permissions problem with konqueror... I can only get it to browse the internet as the superuser.  Any Suggestions?
<thill2708> hm. how would I check that?
<ScorpKing> NickPresta:  don't think so. i have two accounts each on three servers and sometimes only one of them will work.
<NickPresta> ScorpKing, oh. No idea then =(
<ScorpKing> :(
<thill2708> do you think it's because kmail doesn't use STARTTLS?
<ScorpKing> what's that? lol
<OhMyAudi> Hi all.  Can anyone help me to change the banshee splash screen please!?!?
<thill2708> ScorpKing: no idea, but that's what google says gmail uses, and I don't see it anywhere in kmail :(
<ScorpKing> o ok. i think i must google myself sometime. :)
<OhMyAudi> Anyone?
<kkathman> banshee?
<kkathman> hmm
<OhMyAudi> Yes
<NickPresta> OhMyAudi, have you tried looking in the docs? A google search? Asked in #banshee?
<OhMyAudi> #banshee is empty
<OhMyAudi> google gets me close
<OhMyAudi> I get a link to a post in ubuntu forums
<ScorpKing> OhMyAudi: try to google for that or run locate banshee to find out where the splash image is.
<OhMyAudi> No one has responded to the poor guy since '06
<OhMyAudi> locate huh?
<NickPresta> OhMyAudi, #banshee is not empty. You didn't read the docs, did you?
<OhMyAudi> interesting
<OhMyAudi> diff server?  No I didnt
<NickPresta> OhMyAudi, http://banshee-project.org/Support
<OhMyAudi> ty
<OhMyAudi> the locate command only found the icon and desktop link
<OhMyAudi> but I'll read on
<thill2708> argh, guess I'll try thunderbird. I'd really like to keep it in the kfamily, though :(
<ScorpKing> that might just work. will try it myself.
<thill2708> :( kmail has so many great features
* thill2708 whine
<thill2708> s
<Taladan> what's the problem?
<thill2708> Taladan: I can't get kmail and gmail's smtp to function together
<thill2708> It's as if I don't even press hte button to send the emails at all, or I get a timeout error
<Taladan> what have you tried
<ScorpKing> me too but not only gmail :(
<thill2708> Googling, gmail help, kmail help, ubuntu forums, this channel, and fiddling myslef
<Taladan> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/41552-complete-guide-using-gmail-thunderbird-mozilla-mail-evolution-kmai.html
<Taladan> There
<Taladan> that should fix it.
<Taladan> Gmail uses pop3.
<thill2708> it's not the pop that's the problem. it's th smtp
<Taladan> I don't know that gmail will let you use them to smtp out
<Taladan> though, maybe they will...
<Taladan> smtp.gmail.com port 465
<ScorpKing> smtp works with gmail.
<Taladan> And it requires authentication apparently.
<ScorpKing> yes
<ScorpKing> it's the same as pop
<Taladan> I've been thinking about switching to kmail from evolution
<Taladan> but my current iteration of kmail doesn't have the blogging function built into it that I'd like to have...meh.  Then again, neither does evolution.
<BluesKaj> kmail is very effective , fast and ir works well , I actually switched from thunderbird
<hcbox> is it possible to copy whole system to another hard disk ?
<ScorpKing> hcbox: yes
<hcbox> ScorpKing: new hdd coming soon and i want to move my dist to more space disk (only 10gb here)
<ScorpKing> hcbox: dd if=/dev/hda (first disk) of=/dev/hdb (new disk) . boot from a cd when u do it.
<ScorpKing> hcbox: after that you'll have to make the partitions bigger on the new disk.
<hcbox> ok :D
<thill2708> BluesKaj: yes, but can you get it to send mail from your gmail account via gmail's smtp?
<hcbox> keep that in mind, thx ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> hcbox: what is ur partition setup?
<hcbox> ext3
<thill2708> nice. now this "Cannot open pop.gmail.com"
<thill2708> wtf!
<BluesKaj> thill2708, yes , do the set up in gmail , no settings in kamil are required
<thill2708> BluesKaj: eh? What do you mean?
<ScorpKing> hcbox: only one partition and swap?
<BluesKaj> err kmail
<hcbox> ScorpKing: exactly!
<thill2708> BluesKaj: yeah, but that's the thing. It's just not connecting :C
<ScorpKing> hcbox: once you copied the disks use cfdisk and delete the swap partition before you extend the main one.
<BluesKaj> gmail is very slow ATM , dunno why
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, I just downloaded 210 messages via KMail. It's speedy for me.
<thill2708> when I initially downloaded all my email (~2k emails) it was fine. It's the sending of them that's the problem
<ScorpKing> hcbox: extend itbig enough so you have space left for a swap partition and then just create it again once the main partition is extended.
<hcbox> hcbox: some of my disk are ntfs again, i want to go ext3 on every HDD. Just want to move system and data before formating the first disk
<ScorpKing> hcbox: you might have to edit /etc/fstab because the UUID of the disks will change.
<purpleposeidon> free mono, get your free mono....
<hcbox> 300gb rip, and have to go to customer service. have 200gb with 10gb ext3 & 190gb data. 200gb ntfs usb. 320gb ntfs usb.
<hcbox> 190gb ntfs data.
<ScorpKing> hcbox: the safest way for all this is to use a life cd and click on install. go to manual disk setup and just cancel the installation when all the partitions is setup.
<BluesKaj> thill2708, you have setup gmail in "forwarding and pop" to send to your kmail ?
<hcbox> just want to keep my package and configuration of them.
<dwidmann_> Hmm, I wonder what the latest round of gutsy updates addresses
<wt8008> anyone know anything about cutting and pasting not working properly?
<hcbox> ScorpKing: ok i will keepp that in mind.
<hcbox> so, time to sleep, n8 all :)
<ScorpKing> hcbox: np. nite
<Taladan> it's not pop.gmail.com
<hcbox> ScorpKing: ty
<Taladan> it's smtp.gmail.com
<ScorpKing> thill2708: good luck. i'm off to bed. :)
<ScorpKing> cheers everyone!
<BluesKaj> konq seems slow as a web browser the last 2 days or so , I did some IPv6 disabling in the  /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist files, but it really doesn't seem to have speeded things up
<dwidmann_> BluesKaj: allow me to point you towards www.opera.com :P
<BluesKaj> hehe  dwidmann_ :)
<purpleposeidon> dwidmann_: allow me to point you to fish://localhost/; ftp://localhost; help:/ .....
<BluesKaj> everyone has their favs , but konq was so quick before this
<Taladan> lynx
<Taladan> go forth and surf in speed
<dwidmann_> purpleposeidon: why would I wanat to ssh into the same computer, sounds less than sane
<BluesKaj> hehe
<dwidmann_> brb
<purpleposeidon> dwidmann_: I'm sure you could think of some good reasons.
<purpleposeidon> you're just not trying hard enough
* Taladan laughs
<Taladan> that would be a good way to safely browse...
<kat> I know I'm going to go to hell for asking this in here... but if I have a legit cd key for Windows XP Home but the original disc is OEM recovery disc... can I use that same key to with a Windows XP Home cd (non-recovery, full version)???
<kat> i've been helping a friend, but it's been sooooo long since Windows...
<purpleposeidon> kat: ##windows
<BluesKaj> dwidmann , is opera safer than FF ?
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, safer, how?
<kat> ah, so there is a windows channel...
<NickPresta> !windows | kat
<ubotu> kat: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<NickPresta> point your friend to that.
<purpleposeidon> kat: if it has two ##, it means it's not "official"
<dwidmann_> BluesKaj: they say it's nice and secure, and if nothing else, security thru obscurity :P
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, I've read that FF is vulnerable , and since I'm dual booting with ntfs-3g and config RW and accessing window s files and wife's windows pc is in the chain
<BluesKaj> there's no need to finish the sentence :)
<feimao> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<duddie> hi all, I have a technical question, regarding Wireless card for my linux.
<NickPresta> !wifi | duddie
<ubotu> duddie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scienceboy> how can i get wine to run so that i can launch files in an emulated desktop?
<NickPresta> !wine | scienceboy
<ubotu> scienceboy: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<scienceboy> i already installed it. does it work autimatically?
<duddie> going there now.. my kubuntu found my wireless chip as Realtek RTL8201
<NickPresta> hey flaccid
<NickPresta> scienceboy, in a console, `wine FILE.exe`
<NickPresta> should work fine
<dwidmann_> scienceboy: if nothing else, you can run a script like sidenet to set up a submenu for it in your kmenu (and maybe desktop icons for the programs too, I forget if it does that though)
<scienceboy> ok, thanks!
<scienceboy> should i first navigate to where the file is located?
<flaccid> geta
<flaccid> heya even
<dwidmann_> scienceboy: unless you want to type wine /the/whole/path/to/exe/file.exe
<gib> How do I change my default mail client to Thunderbird in Gutsy so that it will fill in the subject and to fields automatically?  In Feisty all I need to to is change my default mail to "use different email client" and type in thunderbird.  When I do that with Gutsy, it opens the main mail program instead of opening a new email.
<scienceboy> err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\joshua\\Desktop\\visualboyadvance.exe") not found
<scienceboy> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\joshua\\Desktop\\visualboyadvance.exe" failed, status c0000135
<gib> When I client on a mailto link.
<gib> click
<dwidmann_> scienceboy: look up the specific app at http://appdb.winehq.org
<scienceboy> k
<NickPresta> scienceboy, why are you trying to Wine VBA?
<scienceboy> because its a test to see if i can install other games like warcraft 3 on kubuntu
<scienceboy> btw, 2 things. 1. what is winefile? and 2. what is the 'emulate a virutal desktop' thing in the wine configuration?
<scienceboy> thank you both!
<NickPresta> scienceboy, okay. There is a VBA binary from the repos, just so you know. WC3 should work fine. You might have to manually add some DLL files to the windows folder though. Check out the specific page on the AppDB.
<gib> If I type "thunderbird -compose" int the other field it will open up both the main program and a compose window with nothing filled in, and even adding a "%s" doesn't work.
<scienceboy> what is WC3?
<scienceboy> and what windows folder?
<scienceboy> nickpresta? what is CW3 and what windows folder/
<NickPresta> scienceboy, WC3 = warcraft 3. the windows folder, ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/
<scienceboy> nickpresta: oh ... allright, thanks!
<scienceboy> nickpresta: so what is winefile?
<scienceboy> !winefile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winefile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gib> Is there another forum for for Gutsy Kubuntu like there is for Ubuntu (ie ubuntu+1)?
<gib> I mean channel
<scienceboy> how do i create a drive letter?
<dwidmann_> gib: another forum? No, though there's a subforum on ubuntuforums
<dwidmann_> gib: oh, and for channel, #ubuntu+1
<scienceboy> joh wait
<scienceboy> oh wait
<scienceboy> nvrm
<gib> But that won't help because this is a KDE issue in Gutsy, and they'll be all gnomeheads over there.
<dwidmann_> gib: probably, but try before you dismiss, you might get lucky, apart from that, ask in here. again?
<BluesKaj> strange i DL'd opera and it disappeared ... all files normally DL to /home/usr but it just opens kate and tells me if i save the binary it willl be corrupt
<kat> ty folks
<gib> You'd think there'd be a lot of people in here using gutsy+thunderbird, since Kmail has had so many reliability problems in the past--I think most people change to Thunderbird.
<gib> Other than this little problem, and the kbluetooth module constantly crashing, Gutsy Kubuntu is working very nicely for me.
<fixit> Hi all, i am using ntfs-3g to mount a ntfs drive on my computer but it keep giving me errors
<fixit> [ 1336.020000]  NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O MODULE] .
<fixit> [ 1341.588000]  NTFS-fs warning (device ndas-00526367-0): is_boot_sector_ntfs(): Invalid boot sector checksum.
<scienceboy> another question:
<scienceboy> $ ln -s /dev/hdc ~/.wine/dosdevices/d\:\:
<scienceboy> the dosdevices, do i have to replace that with anything?
<fixit> any idea
<fixit> ?
<gib> It's pretty slick how you can install all the most common restricted modules by just installing a single metapackage, and have it ask you about installing NVidia/ATI drivers too :)
<gib> All the things people used to use automatix for.
<tzanger> good evening
<gib> Hi
<tzanger> I installed the kbeagle package but I see it's using a lot of CPU time and I've decided I want to shut it down... beagled and beagled-helper are the culprits, but I cannot shut these things down
<gib> Why not just kill them then?
<tzanger> there isn't an /etc/init.d/beagle or anything like that, and killall, -INT and -TERM aren't helping... I could -9 them but there's got to be a way to find out how to stop them correctly, isn't there?
<gib> I don't think -9ing them will hurt anything.
<Taladan> it'll keep whatever memory they're allocating open until you reboot.
<gib> Do you never shut your machine down or something?
<Taladan> about once a month.
<elzbal>  no, kill -9 doesn't keep their memory allocated.
<tzanger> gib: it won't, but I'd prefer not to use that (I've been adminning linux systems for about a decade, just not debian or kubuntu ones)
<gib> Oh, I wouldn't want to pay for all that extra electricity.
<elzbal> a regular kill tells it to close itself appropriately. It should be tried first.
<elzbal> If they don't respond, it's fine to kill -9 them.
<Taladan> elzbal: yeah?  I thought it didn't free memory at all?
<elzbal> nah... it kicks them right out.  :)
<Taladan> hrm
* Taladan ponders
<Taladan> I'm right in thinking that it doesn't write to file though, correct?
<Taladan> gib: it's actually not that bad
<gib> You ever use KDE's system guard to view/kill processes?  It's pretty convenient.
<Taladan> I've got three systems that I leave running all the time and it only raises my power bill by about 20-30 bucks a month.
<elzbal> I leave all my machines on all the time too  :)
* Taladan nods
<gib> I have one green c3 server that uses less than 30 watts total :)
<elzbal> they reboot only in case of power outages longer than 15 or so minutes.
<Taladan> It actually spikes your meter to turn your systems on...plus it's harder on the systems...startup in a computer is a lot like startup in a car, pretty hard situation.
<gib> Well, I not only like to save $, but also like to go as easy on the environment as I can.
<Taladan> See the above statement
<Taladan> the more you stop and start your computer, the shorter its life is...meaning you'll have to dispose of/replace components sooner
<gib> I've never had much of a problem with that either way--although I did just loose a drive in a server that was running 24/7.
* Taladan nods
<Taladan> Didn't say you'd never lose components in a system that stayed up all the time ;)
<purpleposeidon> how do you put a bind mount in fstab?
<gib> Your milage varies a lot with HD's depending on the model.  There were a couple generations of seagates were like tanks, and just seem to keep going, and going, and going...
<Taladan> and some of them that were like paper tanks
<gib> If I remember correctly, I think I had problems with beagle running out of control.
<gib> Yeah, some lines are scary and have almost a 100% failure rate over a few years.
<gib> Storagereview has a place where people can report drive failures, to try to track which lines hold up best over time.
<Taladan> I've had a pretty good track record with Samsung drives, actually
<Taladan> Anything 20Gb and over
<Taladan> but then again, I'm not running anything like sata or a raid array or anything, just a master/slave ata133 setup
<gib> I think there first few generation drives were simply aweful, but they kept improving them every generation, and now they are good.
<gib> their
* Taladan nods
<NickPresta> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* Taladan peers.
<gib> WTF would someone bitch about off topics when the room is dead and nobody would be talking otherwise?!
<NickPresta> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* Taladan watches his language sit there....like a stopped watch.
<dwidmann_> gib: I wonder that same question a lot, except I usually wonder it without the profanity :P
<Taladan> How long am I supposed to watch this language?
<NickPresta> Finally, it isn't a big deal to type '/join #kubuntu-offtopic' and talk about whatever you want...
<Taladan> Cause it's not doing anything
<dwidmann_> Taladan: aproximately 6 hours, 37 minutes, and 42 seconds
* Taladan sets up a cron job.
<gib> So you prefer dead silence?  It's not like I would stay off topic with more actual kubuntu traffic came in.
<flaccid> yes dead silence please
<Taladan> Seriously, you guys are a little AR about the whole 'off-topic' thing...not very new-user friendly.  But hey, I'm just a mindless drone, eh
<dwidmann_> gib: 'sokay, don't make a big deal of it, we stray off topic all the time in here hehe
<gib> AR is what was coming to my mind too :))
<NickPresta> Touchy, touchy. gib, relax :)
<dwidmann_> (and we get yelled at for it all the time too ... except when the ops participating)
<flaccid> boo hoo
<dwidmann_> beee areeeee beeee
<Taladan> Wasn't linux once run by the 'revolutionaries' and the 'non-conformists'? ;)
<sparr> im used to having a 'Walk Through Windows (All Desktops)' shortcut available to change the default alt-tab mapping to, but its missing from the keyboard shortcut dialog for me in 3.5.7, help?
<NickPresta> purpleposeidon, to mount a bind in fstab, try this: "/real/dir /mount/dir none rw,bind 00"
<NickPresta> purpleposeidon, sorry, replace 00 with "0 0" (space in between)
<purpleposeidon> NickPresta: that's about what I did, except without 0 0
<purpleposeidon> I think it worked, too
<purpleposeidon> Of course, how are you going to know for sure that the actual hd's are mounted first... does it go in order?
<NickPresta> sparr, "Walk Through Windows" should apply to all desktops
<family> in openoffice impress, how can I make the fonts the same from one text box to the next I create?
<NickPresta> purpleposeidon, I believe so.
<acr> hi. I just installed kubuntu on my parents computer but they're only going to keep it if they can use skype like they do on windows. I downloaded and installed skype but it's not working with either the usb phone that they got or the regular microphone that they have. Can anybody help me get it set up?
<NickPresta> acr, which version of Skype?
<acr> the latest, 1.4.0999 I think
<BluesKaj> dwidman , which windows/media codecs are needed for opera... mplayer and xine don't launch altho they're installed on my system
<NickPresta> acr, check out: http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup_linux.html
<gib> Aren't there some open source alternatives to Skype?  I don't know too much about the subject because I don't talk on the phone enough to care too much.
<encom> #ubuntu-es
<tekstacy> 'lo all.
<Taladan> gib - yes
<NickPresta> !hi | tekstacy
<ubotu> tekstacy: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Taladan> there used to be one called Ekiga
<tekstacy> :)
<dwidmann> gib: I think wengophone is, but I'm not really sure.
<NickPresta> gib, they aren't really viable alternatives, last time I checked
<Taladan> dunno what it's called now
<tekstacy> Anyone know if D-Link wireless cards work with kubuntu?
<NickPresta> !wifi | tekstacy
<ubotu> tekstacy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<duddie> Anyone know a working Wireless card for Kubuntu?
<tekstacy> duh, should have remembed that.   Thanks :)
<gib> I assume so, as long as they don't use some funky off the wall chipset.
<encom> #ubuntu-es
<tekstacy> If it can work, tomorrow I am changing over my grandmother's machine
<dwidmann> duddie: I'm using the intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<NickPresta> encom, yes?
<dwidmann> It works seamlessly
<encom> hello
<dwidmann> hi
<NickPresta> !hi | encom
<ubotu> encom: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<encom> hello
<duddie> dwidmann, I would LOVE to get my wireless Realtek RTL8201 working,, my Kubuntu actually can  the card.  but will not work.
<duddie> sorry, can See the card.
<gib> The intel card have good driver support, but they that doesn't mean they are too great at holding a connection if you're not real close to a basestation.
<duddie> My system is fairly close..
<duddie> I am out of here guys,, I am completely lost on how to get my wireless working,, I will return soon,
<gib> I have three basestations and get awesome thoughput when I'm close to one of them, but get dropped a lot when I'm not.
<gib> It's pretty easy in Kubuntu using KNetwork manager.
<gib> Should be no problem setting up an Intel card.
<winbond> can someone tell me how to figure out which files are the exe files for apps
<NickPresta> winbond, which application?
<dwidmann> gib, hmm, I've never been dropped before :)
<tekstacy> Alright, it says the card works perfectly! Grandma gets linux tomorrow!! I am sooo f**king TIRED of "fixing windows" for her.
<winbond> NickPresta, in general
<Kr4t05> winbond: Binary executables usually don't have a file extention. Some files, like installers and scripts, might end in .sh or .bin
<NickPresta> winbond, well, most applications have a setup.exe, etc.
<dwidmann> gib: what router do you use, I wonder if that would make a difference.
<gib> Maybe I have a lot of neighbors using wireless phones interferring with the frequency or something.
<NickPresta> Kr4t05, I believe he is talking about wine'ing files (He was asking about Wine earlier).
<Kr4t05> NickPresta: Ah... Right...
<gib> I have two Linksys routers and one Belkin.
<tekstacy> Does linux have an equivilent to the Windows Registry?
<NickPresta> winbond, you are referring to applications you want to run in Wine, correct? Otherwise, listen to Kr4t05
<Kr4t05> NickPresta: :P
<gib> NO, that God!!!!!
<gib> thank
<winbond> NickPresta, no, im talking about linux apps
<NickPresta> winbond, oh. Then yes, Kr4t05 is correct.
<NickPresta> !exe | winbond
<gib> That's what I hated most about Windows.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05> tekstacy: GNOME has Gconf, which is about as annoying.
<tekstacy> whew
<sparr> NickPresta: it doesnt, for me, right now.  i know ive seen an option for it somewhere.
<tekstacy> that's a relief
<dwidmann> gib: which linksys routers, I hear one or two of the models got progressively worse over time
<gib> The good ones that can run Linux.
<sparr> NickPresta: aha.  for the record, its system settings, window behavior, navigation, traverse all desktops
<dwidmann> (I mean, they released five or so versions of it, and the fifth was pretty cruddy)
<Kr4t05> Alright... I need some help with my wirelss.
<Kr4t05> But, then, this should be asked in #iptables, I think.
<NickPresta> sparr, oh. Thanks for the information. I didn't really notice a change in Feisty so I never bothered to look for the new location :)
<gib> I'm using the better L (linux versions), not the crippled ones :)
<dwidmann> gib: which firmware?
<tekstacy> Does Gnome have a good old-person-friendly mail program?
<winbond> Kr4t05, for example , in the firefox folder i have a firefox script and firefox-bin, how do i know which one im suppose to run?
<NickPresta> winbond, which Firefox folder?
<dwidmann> gib:The hyperwrt + thibor seems to have added quite a few nice improvements if you haven't bothered with it.
<gib> I don't remember exactly, but I'm running OpenWrt on both the Linksys
<Kr4t05> winbond: Well, you shouldn't have to run it directly.
<winbond> NickPresta, the main firefox folder
<Kr4t05> winbond: If you have a link in your menu, just use that.
<dwidmann> Hmm, openwrt, I think I looked at it, and decided it would have taken too much work
<NickPresta> winbond, I'm sorry, which main firefox folder? What is it's location?
<Kr4t05> Or, type "firefox" (sans quotation) in the terminal.
<winbond> Kr4t05, i don't. im using a branch
<gib> Not if you you the newer web interface.
<gib> It's easy as pie.  :)
<winbond> NickPresta, i downloaded a newer version
<Kr4t05> winbond: Ah... Well, firefox (the script) would probably be best.
<tekstacy> Goodnight. Thanks for the help.
<gib> http://x-wrt.org/
<Kr4t05> Because, the script will likely take infomation from your system to make the firefox-bin program run best for you.
<dwidmann> gib: *nod* the hyperwrt looks about the same as the stock firmware, but with added bells and whistles
<NickPresta> winbond, why? The newest version is in the repos.
<winbond> Kr4t05, sounds good,
<winbond> NickPresta, im using the development version
<gib> Well they are all better than the crippled linksys routers running that other non-linux firmware--the name escapes me at the moment.
<dwidmann> gib: indeed. My signal strength is a bit less than I thought it was though, about how far can you go before you start getting dropped ... I'm probably about 30 feet away and I've only got 65% signal strength .... and here I just now noticed that.
<gib> I don't have to be very far away, just though a wall with the door closed, and I have problems.
<scienceboy> i'm using winefile to navigate the WC3 files. is it possible to change the settings from there?
<gib> I'm thinking of testing all the channels again and setting them to clearer ones to see if that helps.
<dwidmann> I'm through at least 3 or 4 walls right now ...
<gib> It must be my card and not my routers since  have three and it gets dropped from all of them.
<dwidmann> If I go outside (which adds another wall or two depending where I sit) as well as some distance, I drop down to around 2 bars (knetworkmanager)
<dwidmann> gib: which card do you have?
<gib> It's the Intel internal one with AB&G
<gib> The routers don't have A though, so it never uses that mode.
<dwidmann> gib: which model of the intel? hmmmm, I disabled all modes but g on the router (I've got the GL also)
<gib> I'm drawing a blank right now (I'm not on it right now), but it is the most common abg intel model.
<dwidmann> gib: "sudo lshw -class network"
<gib> I'm not on it right now :)
<dwidmann> ssh into it? :P
<gib> It's not on.
<encom> #ubuntu-es
<dwidmann> ah, that would do it.
<NightBird> yeay for the ati announcement made today/recently
<gib> They're not opening it up, are they?
<hitmanWilly> heh, maybe we'll see ati drivers almost as good as the nvidia ones
<dwidmann> NightBird: it's a start eh?
<dwidmann> gib: no, but they're working on making their drivers less sucky.
<gib> I got so PO'd at ATI I shitcaned it and bought an NVidia.
<hitmanWilly> oh well, a smaller pile of crap is still a pile of crap
<dwidmann> I wonder if it was vendor pressure, user pressure, or the fact that everybody talks smack about their lousy drivers ... or something else entirely
<gib> That was before AMD bought them out though.  I figured AMD would have more insentive to improve the situation.
<Biovore> I been 3dfx and nvidia from the start.. nvidia has always supported linux since like 2000
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann: its cause of the amd buyout
<NightBird> dwidmann: what, the 90% speed improvements, aiglx being confirmed for next month, or the likelyhood of making their drivers open source/releasing the hardware specs required to improve open source development?
<makuseru> is there anyway to hide or change my IP address?
<Biovore> makuseru: in irc.. have to register with the server..
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: depends, proxy's are good for that
<dwidmann> NightBird: the improvements in general
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: perhaps
<draik> Hello all
<makuseru> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<NightBird> my guess is that AMD would have wanted to improve linux support even without preasure from users and stuff
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: or look into TOR
<makuseru> im trying to use it with FireFox
<makuseru> !TOR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gib> Two days ago I don't someone who was going to use Linux to avoid ATI like the plague and get NVidia, and now ATI is trying to get egg on my face :))
<hitmanWilly> !tor
<makuseru> !tor
<hitmanWilly> !onion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about onion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gib> *told  someone :)
<dwidmann> !info tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.26-1 (feisty), package size 806 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<NightBird> makuseru: there is a tor plugin for firefox that lets you turn on and off proxy use with a click of a button...
<NightBird> at least, there is for windows...
<NightBird> I'm guessing there is one for linux as well
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: its an abbreviation for the onion router, an app that routes your net connection through multiple proxies
<makuseru> just look in FF extentions for TOR?
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: its in the repos, im sure of that
<dwidmann> makuseru: sudo apt-get install tor
<NightBird> makuseru: no, you still need to install tor on your system as well
<makuseru> oh
<dwidmann> probably need to install privoxy too
<NightBird> yeah
<NightBird> it actually uses privoxy to communicate to the tor layer
<dwidmann> Then hunt down a howto so you can set it up right
<gib> How much overhead is there to TOR?
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: jusdt beware that's its probably going to give a performance hit on connection speed
<makuseru> thats fine
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: that's why I don't use tor ... the performance hit was just too much :(
<makuseru> where can i find that howto?
<hitmanWilly> gib: not much, just slows the net connection down a little bit due to multiple proxy routing
<draik> hitmanWilly: Only because of your nick I ask, do you like the game Hitman?
<NightBird> gib: it slows down your connection... I've seen decent speeds through it though.....
<dwidmann> makuseru: probably in the ubuntu wiki or community docs
<hitmanWilly> draik: so so
<gib> I assume it depend  on the weakest (slowest) link in the chain.
<hitmanWilly> haven't played it for a while due to my ongoing feud with sony :)
<hitmanWilly> draik: its actually an old navy nickname
<dwidmann> NightBird: , hitmanWilly: the reason it hits my performance so hard is probably that my connection isn't all that great to begin with ... a somewhat lousy satellite connection
<NightBird> dwidmann: ah...
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann: ok, satelite connections stack up packets and shoot a bunch off in one large burst, iirc, that's probably where the performance is going
<NightBird> yeah, I can get... 120kb/s or so at best without tor.... and I forgot what speed I was getting when I used tor to download nmap...
<gib> Anyone else happy ooxml when down in flames in spite of all the vote rigging attemps by Microsoft?
<gib> Hope it gets the final nail driven through its heart in Feb/March.
<dwidmann> gib: Is it really shot down altogether by iso? If it is, I'll be so happy.
<gib> Almost.  It's got one last gasp to go.
<draik> hitmanWilly: Oh. They are going to release the movie in a few months (11.21.07, I think) www.hitmanmovie.com
<khaije1> pida don't run! what gives
<dwidmann> gib: and the last gasp is?
<dwidmann> (a link wouuld be nice)
<hitmanWilly> i somehow doubt that ooxml is really dead, since its going to be the primary format for the new word, and most of corporate america still uses it
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: but if people hear that iso rejected it that should be a nice punishing blow for it.
<hitmanWilly> in the old days, MS would have locked up word so odf wouldn't open in it, even with plugins
<hitmanWilly> but with open office out there now, i somehow doubt they would shoot themselves in the foot like that
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: don't forget about koffice :)
<flaccid> can msword have a open doc plugin?
<hitmanWilly> my guess is that word will open up odf all corrupted and crappy looking, then blame the standard, not their garbage, locked up, bloated word processor
<dwidmann> flaccid: I think there's supposed to be one currently available and/or coming ... read something about it a while back
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: but if it didn't they wouldn't live up to their wonderous name, microshaft
<flaccid> intresting
<makuseru> ok, i found a howto, and got everything configured, but i dont undestand "To Torify an application that supports http (ie Firefox), ju"
<flaccid> well m$ just got their request for office to be standard by ISO rejected haha
<makuseru> "To Torify an application that supports http (ie Firefox), just point it at Privoxy (that is, localhost:8118 ). To use SOCKS directly (for example, for instant messaging, Jabber, IRC, etc), point your application directly at Tor (localhost:9050)."
<makuseru> is what i ment
<makuseru> what does that mean to do?
<gib> http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,2178917,00.asp
<g2g591> for firefox, i just recommend install the torbutton extension,
<dwidmann> makuseru: what exactly is socks, I don't think I ever figured that out
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: that means have it connect to the net via that address
<dwidmann> I think there's a gui for torrifying stuff in kde, think it was called ktor or something?
<makuseru> so how would i get it to where FF uses that?
<makuseru> E: Couldn't find package ktor
<dwidmann> makuseru: http://www.google.com
<_2> makuseru the proxy setting within ff config
<dwidmann> I never said there was a package :P
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: `firefox localhost:9050` should do it
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: or just use the tor button extension
<gib> ooxml isn't open in the least.  It's a total sham.  Nobody would be able to implement it properly except MS because it referrences other proprietary shit of theirs.
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: it installs a little button in the bottom of ff to turn tor on/off
<gib> In fact, MS hasn't even implemented it itself, lol.
<makuseru> i foudn the FF extention
<hitmanWilly> is that like all the crap that was supposed to be in longhorn?
<dwidmann> gib: not to mention the patents and other things that could prevent proper open source implementations
<g2g591> there is a lot of drm in vista
<hitmanWilly> but instead they shipped a castrated version designed to pacify the MAFIAA called vista
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> I just had to do a hard reboot and now /usr/games isn't in my path. Can someone tell me how to set it back?
<gib> Yeah, if it wasn't for all the MS partners that  joined at a the last minute at MS's request just to stuff the ballet box, it would have been shot down by a massive majority.
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: export PATH=$PATH "/usr/games"
<gib> ODF passed with ZERO no votes!!!
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: that should do it, at least until you logout
<contrast83> "bash: export: `/usr/games': not a valid identifier"
<hydrogen> gib: #kubuntu-offtopic
<hydrogen> hitmanWilly: its export PATH=$PATH:/usr/games
<_2> export PATH=$PATH "/usr/games"  <<< will fail.    export PATH="$PATH:/usr/games"
<hydrogen> don't even need to quote it
<Jucato> hm... by default /usr/games is already in $PATH... at least here...
<hitmanWilly> hmm, forgot the :, and i figured you'd either have to quote it or use escape chars
<_2> hydrogen there could be spaces   so better to quote
<contrast83> Thanks, that got it... Do you know how to make that permanent, so I don't have to do it every time I log in?
<gib> Is anyone in here running Kubuntu Gutsy except me?
<contrast83> gib: I am.
<Jucato> gib: me too
<dwidmann> me
<gib> Are you using it with Thunderbird?
<encom> hello
<Biovore> gib: I am.. runs UT like butter..  Better then feisty..
<Jucato> nope
<encom> someboy can help me
<contrast83> Nope
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: add it to ~/.bash_profile
<Jucato> encom: sure. ask
<encom> thanks
<encom> i was instal ffmpeg
<gib> I can't get it to launch a compose Window to Thunderbird when I click on a mailto link.
<gib> I had no problem in Feisty.
<encom> but when i tri ti conver one file a error
<contrast83> hitmanWilly: There's no such file, only .profile and .bashrc
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: ok, add it to .bashrc then, all the way at the bottom
* Jucato thinks .bashrc would be ok...
<gib> So, people actually stick with the default Kmail?!
<_2> ~/.bash_bashrc
<contrast83> Kmail does all I need it to
<hitmanWilly> yeah, i was just looking at that, bash_profile is for whenever bash goes interactive, .bashrc is for anytime it runs period
<contrast83> Ok, so just add that line anywhere in the file, e.g., the bottom?
<gib> It might finally be safe now, but it has a  long, long history of eating mail (perm deleting) mail when using IMAP.
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: at the bottom, but in reality it shouldn't matter
<dwidmann> gib: kmail+kontact ftw
<gib> And I happen to use IMAP.
<hitmanWilly> mutt ftw :P
<dwidmann> I'll be using imap as soon as I finish getting my domain transferred to bluehost
<Biovore> gib: there is a bug report out on a bunch of kde stuff..
<_2> hitmanWilly if a static path is read in from another source then it needs to be after that...  so bottom is best
<contrast83> Cool, brb, gonna test...
<hitmanWilly> yeah, that's why I told him to put it there
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, i recoignize you, btw :)
<_2> 01110
<_2> shhh  i'm base two   not intelikey
<hitmanWilly> lol
<gib> I think they might have finally fixed the KMail IMAP mail eating problem in KDE 3.5.7, but it was an open bug that they ignored for like three years--the worst kind of critical data destroying bug--so I wasn't impressed with the Kmail team.
<Jucato> you're underscore 2...
<gib> two years
<_2> binary
<Jucato> 0
<hitmanWilly> yeah, for some reason I always get bash_profile and bashrc mixed up
<gib> I can't believe POP is still in use.
<contrast83> Umm, ok, this is weird... I can run games from the terminal now, but clicking their shortcuts in K Menu does *nothing*, and Katapult says it can't find the executable. Any ideas?
* hitmanWilly likes pop
<dwidmann> not just use, heavy use
* _2 likes /etc/profile   for any shell to use
<dwidmann> I liked pop up until I tried to access my account on two computers at once
<hitmanWilly> heh, yeah, didn't think about that one
<Jucato> contrast83: I think you need to logout first for KDE to recognize the change
<contrast83> Jucato: I did.
<gib> Talk about old, old, old, inferior technology.  Sheeh.  I wish POP would die.
<Jucato> hm...
<kalorin`> heh
<kalorin`> I still routinely use zmodem :)
* draik waives at Jucato
<Jucato> hi draik!!
<_2> POP as in point of presance ?
<TyphoidHippo> Hey everyone - I'm trying to track down why samba transfers go about 20 times slower in Kubuntu than in Windows. I tried a few things in forums a while back, with no luck.
<hitmanWilly> wow, haven't heard that one since my old BBS days...
<TyphoidHippo> Figured I'd ask in here if anyone's experienced this before switching my entire network over to NFS (with my fingers crossed that that will be faster) sorry this is so long...
* murchad1 still uses pop for all his spam.
<gib> Post Office Protocol
<Jucato> gib: when webmail providers start offering free IMAP, maybe that would happen. until then, leave my POP3 alone! :P
<_2> ditto Jucato
<Jucato> :)
<gib> I wish they would, but they're too damn afraid you'd keep too much of your mail on their servers if they offered IMAP.  That's the only thing I can think of.
<_2> gib you can do that with pop
<Jucato> hm... isn't that what also happens with POP?
<TyphoidHippo> If it is of help or relevance - the problem is only with samba, and only with *buntu clients...
<hitmanWilly> heh, honestly, i just have fetchmail get all my mail and archive it on an nfs system for any of my computers to look at
<Jucato> in fact, they *want* you to use their servers :)
<TyphoidHippo> This laptop (running kubuntu) transfers over FTP and HTML from my server plenty fast, and any windows machines that may find themselves in my house can transfer files via samba to and from my server (which is running Ubuntu server) plenty fast as well.
<gib> Yes, but usually not.  POP is a pain in the ass if you use it from serveral computers.
<TyphoidHippo> *HTTP - that should have read, lol
<Jucato> that's true... but not everyone has several computers. and not even everyone who has several would necessarily switch to imap... so pop must live!
<Jucato> anyway, offtopic hahaha
<_2> pop is dead.   long live pop
* _2 drinks pop
* Jucato pops _2
* hitmanWilly drinks beer
<_2> ouch
<Jucato> er.. that should have been _2's head
<contrast83> hmm... beer...
* contrast83 runs to fridge
<TyphoidHippo> I really hate to be one of those obnoxious guys who repeats his question over and over....but any help would be greatly appreciated - maybe I should try a different room?
<hitmanWilly> TyphoidHippo: honestly, no idea
<_2> ohooOOoooOOooo  raza' smacken' fraten'  </yocemite sam>
<Jucato> TyphoidHippo: you could wait for a while... don't know s*** about Samba or networking...
<gib> You have to repeat it over and over because most of the time 98% of the people that look like they are in the room are actually not even at their computer.
<TyphoidHippo> yea, me neither, hitmanWilly - I guess I'll just try NFS
<raylu> how do i get a list of users on my system i n the command line?
<Jucato> despite what _2 would like you to believe...
<raylu> TyphoidHippo, what's the problem?
<hitmanWilly> can win machines even read nfs?
<TyphoidHippo> I don't have any windows machines....
<TyphoidHippo> so it would be alright
<hitmanWilly> then why bother with samba?
<Jucato> gib: repeat only at sane intervals... like 5 minutes or so
<TyphoidHippo> except for friends or whatever...
<_2> TyphoidHippo you might get more help from #ubuntu    never know.
<hitmanWilly> nfs is like 10x easier to set up if it's all nix based systems
<TyphoidHippo> raylu - samba is just really, really slow - but only from *buntu clients (my server runs ubuntu, but can transfer back and forth with windows machines really fast)
<raylu> oh =\ no idea :P
<_2> hitmanWilly yeah  even i setup nfs
<raylu> so, how do i get a list of user accounts?
<TyphoidHippo> ok, I'll give it a shot, and tell anybody who comes over they should just switch to linux, heh
<_2> << network illiterate
<TyphoidHippo> I guess they can still use FTP or HTTP, anyway
<flaccid> samba is not slow at all. if its slow you have a bottleneck
<dwidmann> if it's all nix based systems, why not just use sshfs, or use sftp?
<contrast83> my only gripe w/ nfs is your system goes retarded when it's expecting an nfs mount to be there and it's not.
<hitmanWilly> TyphoidHippo: and if you really want to transfer to/from win boxes, set up a sftp server or some such thing
<_2> raylu on your system ?   cut -d':' -f1 /etc/passwd
<gib> I think the main problem with NFS is no really security.
<gib> real
<dwidmann> which is why I recommended ssh :)
<kalorin`> s/nfs/computers/g
<TyphoidHippo> Yea, my server runs ftp, apache, and samba...and nfs, I assume, I have just never bothered learning to use it - I was just trying to avoid switching everything from samba to nfs
<cosentino> [AU]  Lucky Star 22 [DA5789F3] .mp4
<_2> TyphoidHippo or if you really need "simple" solutions   just use ssh  scp
<flaccid> yep nfs is insecure so samba is the go. and scp/ssh for remote or use vpn
<kalorin`> wouldn't be long and all computers that are networked at all will be succeptible to the cylon attack
<flaccid> fix samba so its not slow..
<raylu> oh, and what are the differences between userdel/deluser and useradd/adduser?
<hitmanWilly> nfs is fine for a lan, but anything broader than that you start running into security problems
<kalorin`> I use samba on the lan cause the wife is still on winderz
<hitmanWilly> raylu: the last two are scripts that call the first two
<TyphoidHippo> Ok, flaccid, that's the kinda attitude that I want to have about it, but I'm not sure what to do, because everything seems fine in all my configs, it's just....slow to/from linux machines
<raylu> so, since i'm newby, i should be using deluser and adduser?
<TyphoidHippo> windows/linux = fast, though
<hitmanWilly> raylu: yeah, probably, or the gui tools
<raylu> right...the gui...
<_2> raylu the  user*add/del apps are basic (almost all *nix boxes)  the add/del*user apps are perl script added to simplify things.
<cosentino> no hablen en ingles!!
<kalorin`> !esp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kalorin`> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hitmanWilly> !es cosentino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es cosentino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> TyphoidHippo: check logs and goto #samba and learn samba more. its not a simple thing
<gib> ssh works great, and NX (which uses ssh is even cooler), but neither are really used for the same purpose as NFS/SMB
<hitmanWilly> !es | cosentino
<ubotu> cosentino: please see above
<raylu> lol
<raylu> that's rather broken...
<hitmanWilly> damn, forgot the pipe
<_2> raylu so if you are insteresed in "learning linux" learn the base apps.   if all you want is to manipulate an account use the scripts
<raylu> the base apps have...3 arguments
<TyphoidHippo> flaccid - I didn't even realize there was a #samba - hahaha....thanks, I'll go there
<_2> or more.
<raylu> the scripts just call them and do other things for me
<_2> raylu yep
<raylu> =\
<raylu> then it seems that
<raylu> "learn"ing would take all of 10 seconds
<raylu> and that, as a dude who wants to manipule the accounts, i would never use the useradd/del
<gib> It would be cool if KDE would rework it's remote desktop to use NX technology.  It's AT LEAST 10x faster.
<raylu> regardless of my comfort-level in linux
<_2> raylu yeah about that.    useradd -m -g blah blah ;passwd blah
<raylu> oh...heh...
<raylu> there are more flags for useradd
<_2> you can even specify the password on the command line but that leaves it in the .bash_history file for the world to crack...
<gib> You can even use your password as your handle if you like :)
* kalorin` frantically changes his nick
<raylu> so, if i make a user with uid 1001 and delete it, what uid will the next user be assigned?
<_2> you can even   passwd -d blah   if you like,   and not have a passwd
<_2> but that's not very secure
<_2> raylu 1001 or what ever you assign it.
<kalorin`> or it's very secure
<raylu> oh, awesomeness
<kalorin`> I'm not sure I've ever seen a script kiddy try NO password :)
<_2> kalorin you been trying to crack my box ?
<kalorin`> heh
<raylu> lol
<kalorin`> if you have no password set, then no....
* kalorin` whistles innocently
<TyphoidHippo> flaccid - good call on checking the logs...  I have found the problem (or at least an error message that is no doubt causing the problem)
* TyphoidHippo smacks head on wall repeatedly for being a tard and not checking the server logs
<_2> kalorin` no it's very insecure  it will login and then take the next field (normally the password) as a command to the shell
<kalorin`> ah
<kalorin`> well that blows up my next password
<kalorin`> :)
<_2> :)
<_2> and i have no password  but i also have all accounts locked.   there is no login on this box
<kalorin`> you hacked your own box?
<kalorin`> ;)
<_2> yeah and rootkited it
<gib> Your pets name, your kids name, your address, or your mothers maden name are all really good choices ;)
<kalorin`> sweet!
<kalorin`> don't forget your birthday and wife's name
<kalorin`> :)
<kalorin`> (or lovers name if you're having an affair, cause no one knows about the affair right, so you're safe with that :) )
<gib> Oh yeah, I forgot those :)
<raylu> or the md5 of all of those put toghether with a salt of your favorite flavor of strawberry :D
<_2> gib no. not really.   on secure linux boxes anything in the dictionary will be rejected as a password.     and if it doesn't have enough chars it's rejected too
<raylu> i think it's stupid to reject any user selected passwords
<raylu> a warning is fine, rejecting it is not
<kalorin`> heh
<gib> Kubuntu isn't restrictive by default, is it?
<kalorin`> I love when windows enforces password rules
<_2> not if they have any privlages that might be used to compromise the system it's not stupid to reject insecure passwords
<flaccid> TyphoidHippo: lol
<kalorin`> must have at least 1 number, symbol, capital letter and must be 8 letters long
<kalorin`> password: Password1
* kalorin` cheers!
<raylu> symbol?
<kalorin`> well it's pick 3 of 4 for those rules
<raylu> lol
<_2> <>!@##$$%^&&*()
<raylu> lol
<raylu> that password fails too :P
<_2> last "password" i used was 64 chars
<_2> then decided to just go ahead and secure the box.
<TyphoidHippo> ....I always use "pass(jumble of random characters)" instead of "password"s
<gib> Speaking of that, I have an old fingerprint scanner I never could get to work under Win2000/XP.  I wonder if there is a Linux driver for it.
<_2> gib probably
<gib> It's a sony FIU 710
<_2> google.com/linux  "driver for fiu 710"
* _2 feels so compiled with this nick...
<gib> Assuming there is a driver, what kind of front end would you use with it to log into a KDE desktop?
<_2> errr i'd probably write something...  heh  but there might be something already built out there some where
<gib> I suppose it would be most useful for encrypting/decrypting files.
<_2> write your own login   write your own init    write your own shell ....
<gib> I have a debain server using a LUKS encrypted partiton with an ungodly long password I have to type on reboot.  It would be  cool to use for that.
<dwidmann> gib: I did that for a while, then I decided i wanted to move back to kubuntu ... got some sort of weird kernel panic :(
<gib> BTW, when will Kubuntu be adding encrypted partition support?
<gib> Debian is good when you just want to set it up and forget it for a long time except for security patches.
<dwidmann> gib: it technically is there, but it just seems it bugged out for me ... I'm thinking debian probably  has some nice little patches on it or something
<dwidmann> gib: heh, yeah, but at the time that one computer was used for well everything, still is, though now its time is shared with the laptop.
<gib> Well, the server with the encryted partion is only rebooted in power outages, so encrypted partition with the ungodly long and complicated password is not too much of a hassle :)
<gib> I haven't have many problems with Kubuntu for desktop/Notebook use.
<dwidmann> I just sshed my desktop to check the uptime .... says 15 days, and that will probably continue until the next inevitable power outage (I swear every time it rains with a little bit of thunder the power goes out :( )
<gib> The Ubuntu server kernel wouldn't work on my little c3 green servers.
<gib> I Debain works great anyway, so I guess it's not really needed for that.
<dewag> hallo
<gib> So, do most people using Kubuntu try to stick to all QT apps, or use gtk/gnome ones too?
<Allysan> I use whatever is most productive
<Allysan> Sometimes that happens to be a gnome app
<Allysan> most of the time, however...
<dwidmann> gib: with the exception of GIMP I've got all qt/kde apps (well, for graphical ones, anyway). I just don't like most of the gnome "equivalents"
<gib> I use both.  Straight gtk apps are fine, I dislike gtk apps with really heavy gnome deps where you almost have to go into gnome to configure some things.
<kalorin`> amorok?
<Allysan> Amarok all the way.
<kalorin`> I honestly don't really know much of the difference
<winbond> does anyone know of a good tutorial on compiling a kernel,  one that explains what can be ditched and why
<kalorin`> if gimp is gnome, then I really don't notice this or that as gnome, I just pick what I feel is the best tool for the job at hand
<gib> gnucash has some heavy gnome deps, but I like it a lot better than KMyMoney.
<dwidmann> winbond: what can be ditched and why varies based on the computer, ditching one thing on one copmputer might be okay, but on another computer you could be setting yourself up for a nightmare.
<kalorin`> winbond, it doesn' treally matter if things are modules
<gib> Esp since KMyMoney seems to be highly unstable on Kubuntu.
<kalorin`> it'll only load what it needs for the most part
<gib> gimp is good, but I can't stand the 20 million independent windows all over the place.
<dwidmann> kalorin`: gimp is gtk, not gnome
<kalorin`> I prefer it now to photoshop
<Allysan> Truth @ gib
<gib> Krita is coming on like crazy.
<kalorin`> it's got a much better raw image loader
<kkathman> ive not experienced KMyMoney being unstable at all
<Allysan> I'll take PS anyday
<Allysan> but gimp works in a pinch
<kalorin`> PS doesn't do well in vmware for me, and I don't want to dual boot
<kkathman> Gimp is way ahead of Krita, and its not too bad considering most dont have $800 for PS :)
<gib> KMyMoney crashed and lost all recently entered data in two different systems I tried it on.
<Allysan> I ran PS fine with RDC
<kalorin`> so I started using Gimp and have found that i can do most everything I want to do in it just as well or better
<Allysan> kRDC*
<kkathman> gib - interesting - not a problem here
<kalorin`> yeah I didn't like it
<dwidmann> gib: just a few more features that I miss when using krita and I'll be completely free of gimp.
<kalorin`> even using localhost for a connection it seemed laggy especially when you selected something on the image for cropping or doing some operation on it
<kkathman> as long as you dont try to CREATE in gimp - yer fine.  takes forever with the non-real time things they have
<Allysan> ran fine for me, and that was on a min spec laptop
<winbond> dwidmann, if i dont brake it, ill never learn
<gib> gimp has a big head start on Krita, but Krita seems to be a very active project.
<kkathman> inkscape might be a better choice if you are into vector graphics especially
<Allysan> Inkscape I like
<Allysan> better than illustrator, tbh, although I'm not liking the inkscape pen tool
<gib> KMymoney crashed repeatedly on two systems that don't have any problems with any other apps, so I couldn't trust it, but I really like gnucash, after tweaking it to look better under KDE, so I'm OK>
<kkathman> gnucash has alot of extensions for business too
<winbond> !kernel
<dwidmann> winbond: brake what?
<winbond> dwidmann, the kernel
<dwidmann> ah, yes, that
<gib> I don't understand why KMymoney is call easy, and gnucash more complicated.  I don't see who gnucash could be any easier to use--everything worked exactly as I expected it to.
<dwidmann> winbond: trial and plethora of errors indeed the best and most time consuming way to learn :P
<gib> how
<kkathman> i never had much problem with KMyMoney, and I thought they both werent that hard to set up
<winbond> dwidmann, thats the only way i learn, most effective too
<kkathman> if you used Quicken, you probably caught on to KMyMoney pretty fast
<gib> Seems like LedgerSMB would be the way to go for business use.
<kkathman> yeah there are a number of decent packages out there
<winbond> so anyone, any good kernel compiling tuts?
<gib> I wish ubuntu would stay more up to date with gnucash though.  Even gutsy isn't up to date.
<crazy_bus> I'm using edgy and a HP printer.  But for some reason the printer isn't printing any yellow.  I haven't printed much so I don't think it would be lack of ink.  Is there anyway I can look at how much ink is in it?
<dwidmann> winbond: google for "debian sarge|etch compile kernel" or something like that, I remember seeing a really nice howto that I got from a similar search
<Allysan> Only in nice high end printers, lower end ones not so much
<Allysan> Probably your cartridge though you might wish to google it and see if anyone else had the problem
<gib> Don't the HP Inkjet drivers show ink levels?
<Allysan> i've only ever seen it done on th eprinter itself
<winbond> dwidmann, kk, will try, found some , but nothing i can use yet, im on gutsy
<Allysan> where the cartridges were the size of your two arms and each color was loaded individually
<gib> Yeah, most newer ones have LCD's that can give you readouts about that  kind of thing right on the printer.
<dwidmann> winbond: whatcha mean "nothing I can use yet"
<gib> Just don't get a Canon printer.  Their Linux driver suck.
<winbond> dwidmann, old tutorials, reffering to some old packages i dont even know
<dwidmann> winbond: kernel compilation really hasn't changed all that much. It really won't/shouldn't matter how old the tutorial is
<dwidmann> winbond: that's why I specified to search for debian sarge/etch (it'll net you a year or three old tutorial, that will work just fine), just so long as it isn't one for debian woody
<gib> It's a good thing Debian moves slowly, or they'd run out of Toy Story characters.
<kkathman> ROFL
<FireCrotch_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<winbond> dwidmann, yeah, thanks, this is only the second time im doing it, so im trying to find something i can understand,  i did it once like 2 years ago, but dont remember anything
<gib> What support are you trying to add that's not in the stock kernel?
<feimao> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gib> Speaking of getting sound to work, it sure doesn't help matters any that kubuntu removed alsaconf
<Allysan> I've had sound issues too, it always occurs after I hibernate
<winbond> gib, cant u install alsconf? i seen it in the add/remove program thingie
<Allysan> suspend/resume fixes it
<Allysan> as does removing linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-libs packages
<Allysan> then reinstalling them
<kalorin`> I usually find that adjusting the volume control up a bit helps :)
<Allysan> Heh, yes, but at times that doesn't work
<kalorin`> but it's good to check that first :)
<Allysan> yes
<kalorin`> and the mute setting
<Allysan> but it is indeed odd
<Allysan> I always lose all sound after a hibernate, only suspend/resume or removing and reinstalling the sound packages fixes it
<MarcC> how can I fix kded taking up 100% cpu every time I boot into Kubuntu?
* NightBird tries to remember if he had asked a question in here.... I don't think so.... *goes back to ideling*
<MarcC> Konqueror won't show any files until I kill kded
<manikfox> anyone know how to bind the mouse4 and mouse5 on my mouse to scroll virtual desktops?
<_dan_> hello, can anyone help me start the kde4 beta? "startkde" bin isnt where its supposed to be
<madindustries> how does this work
<MarcC> like this
<madindustries> lol
<madindustries> I need help setting up infrared in kde
<_dan_> just ask your question, and cross fingers someone who can help reads it
<MarcC> tell us what you've tried
<madindustries> i installed a program called irkick and dont know hwat to do after that
<madindustries> what*
<MarcC> have you started it up?
<madindustries> yes
<Allysan> Do you actually know what it does?
<MarcC> I'm pretty sure irkick is meant to be used by programs that want to provide IR technology, not by end-users
<madindustries> I believe its meant to be used as a remote for the computer
<madindustries> but i was hoping it would have some type of driver for my hardware
<MarcC> look here, for example
<MarcC> http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/resources/documents/infrared-remotes.shtml
<MarcC> sounds like you should look in your K menu for configuration software for IRKick
<madindustries> right, i downloaded an ir remote file from http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/ which has the model remote i would like to use
<madindustries> but i cant get it to install
<MarcC> maybe asking the IRKick/lirc people would be faster
<dwidmann> irkick is great :)
<MarcC> speak of the devil
<madindustries> do you use it dwidmann
<madindustries> ?
<dwidmann> Yeah
<dwidmann> I even added the irkick section to the ubuntu wiki's lirc page :)
<madindustries> oh, link?
<dwidmann> one sec, I gotta dig for it
<madindustries> nvm, ill look
<_dan_> i cant fine the kde4 "startkde" script according to packages.ubuntu.com it should be there tho
<madindustries> this is all i found on infrared
<madindustries> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting/InfraRedPNP?highlight=%28infrared%29
<dwidmann> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<maedhro1> Can I use the KDE aptitude-install on a Gnome desktop?
<peter_> So I have been having some issue.  Whenever I try to restart my computer seems to freeze at the loading screen.  I have to re-start it several times to make it work.  Any ideas?
<dwidmann> maedhro1: sure
<madindustries> just a sec
<maedhro1> dwidmann: So it just does the same as the default Gnome apt-get interface, right? No difference behind the interface?
<madindustries> I was not able to figure out what type of ir device i have, its internall
<dwidmann> maedhro1: pretty much, both use libapt, just a different frontend
<peter_> Anybody know why Kubuntu would sieze up on the loading screen when re-booting or turning on my system?
<madindustries> oh, thanks
<dwidmann> peter_: could be a number of things, first thing I would try would be disabling usplash to see at which point it "siezes up"
<manikfox> anyone know how to bind the mouse4 and mouse5 on my mouse to scroll virtual desktops?
<peter_> dwidmann, how would I go about doing that?  I'm rather new to Linux
<dwidmann> peter_: when it comes up with grub (or shows you a message saying press esc to show the grub menu) highlight the kernel line (probably the default) that you want it to boot, press 'e' (for edit), go to the kernel line, press 'e' again, go to the end of the line, and remove the word splash, press enter, then press 'b' to boot
<bgt421> if i'm looking to change my default boot in grub/menu.lst , I don't count the entry that's just the title that says "Other Operating Systems" do I?
<peter_> all right, thanks dwidmann, I'll see what happens
<[pyro] > is someone able to tell me where i can find where the system is binding ethX to the actual interface? i thought it was /etc/modules but its not in there
<[pyro] > i have an eth0 and an eth2 (because i remove and replace a NIC). I want to change eth2 back to eth1
<dwidmann> I'm  now deep in the depths of a caffeine crash. I'm going to go ... be back in the morning, night folks.
<flaccid> [pyro] : no reason to.
<[pyro] > flaccid: yea there is, i dont want to have to change my firewall rules.. im too lazy. I just want to change eth2 back to eth1 :)
<[pyro] > i think its in /etc/modprobe.d/ anyways, still havent found it though
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> its a udev thing
<hydrogen> usually
<flaccid> change the firewall rules, done.
<flaccid> either way you are changing something and you can change the firewall rules with 1 command. i've seen linux change logical names, and never seen any way to manually set them, although im sure its possible
<hydrogen> you will need to add an entry to /etc/udev.d/rules.d/70-persistant-net.rules
<flaccid> ah ok
<hydrogen> see the README in that directory on instructions on how
<[pyro] > it has me curious now, it used to exist in /etc/modprobe.conf but no longer exists. You would load the network driver module and spec which ethX interface you wanted used.
<hydrogen> you might be able to do that as well
<hydrogen> but udev is more guaranteed
<[pyro] > hydrogen: cool, i havent played with udev before ill check it out
<hydrogen> theres some howto's on the internet about its unique syntax
<[pyro] > cheers :)
<flaccid> [pyro] : http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/udev.htm
<hydrogen> basically you just need to find something unique about your nic and tell udev to match it
<[pyro] > yep gotcha
<[pyro] > thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<dewd> hey anyone here get the iphone to charge through ubuntu?
<dewd> or any linux for that matter
<dewd> ?
<madindustries> does linux recognize that the phone has been connected?
<dewd> as a camera yes
<dewd> and it begins to charge for a second before stopping
<madindustries> ok, what happens if you open the "camera"
<dewd> i found this through google but i have no clue how to compile or what this means http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/8/23/327
<dewd> dunno let me try...
<flaccid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=489841
<dewd> keeps reloading the phone
<flaccid> dewd: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=Afo&q=iphone+charging+linux&btnG=Search
<madindustries> ok, try the link flaccid just gave you
<madindustries> ill be back in sec
<dewd> no real answer... and the google search gave me nothing but the link i pasted with replies
<dewd> http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/8/23/327
<dewd> if i knew wat that post was i think thats my answer
<cdawg> anyone able to help a noob out real quick?
<dewd> hmm guess not many people messing with the iphone on linux yet
<madindustries> k im back, dewd im researching
<madindustries> it might take a few
<dewd> oh thnx
<dewd> if you paste this link in firefox itll take you to the post im talking about with some code dunno how to compile it though http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/8/23/327
<dewd> for some reason when i click it in konversation it tries to download a source but never connects
<madindustries> yea, i know, i get the same
<nordiksito> alguien habla espaol
<john> gudday guys i need help for my canon pixma printer ip1000 i cannot install to my kubuntu feisty pls send help im a newbee
<ehc> I need a repository that contains libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig
<ehc> I am trying to install compiz
<kkathman> ehc check out the wiki :
<kkathman> hold on I can get it for you
<kkathman> ehc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<kkathman> follow those direction precisely or you'll end up with something much less than you want :)
<ehc> kkathman, I was just there following those instructions. But I got an error with dependency the package I said above
<kkathman> ehc:  did you use the amaranth repositories or the trevino ones?
<ehc> amaranth
<kkathman> typically you use the trevino first and it wrecks the system
<kkathman> I used those directions and it worked right out the 1st time :)
<kkathman> the ones I pasted
<ehc> kkathman, I am running amd64 7.04 ubunutu with kubuntu installed through apt get
<kkathman> ditto
<kkathman> ehc if you have the right repos and did an apt-get update that dependency is there
<kkathman> libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig - KConfig Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositing Project
<kkathman> or should be at least :)
<ehc> kkathman, I have that dependency. should I try the trevino repos
<kkathman> ehc I wouldnt no
<ehc> kkathman, okay
<kkathman> if you have the dependency  then I dont know why you're getting the error
<kkathman> ehc you did do the apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<ehc> kkathman The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ehc>   compiz-kde: Depends: libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig but it is not installable
<ehc> kkathman, yeah
<kkathman> yeah looks like they might be at different versions
<ehc> kkathman, okay any last suggestions?
<kkathman> ehc try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install compiz-kde
<ehc> kkathman, same error
<kkathman> last thing to try is to remove all of it and restart
<ehc> kkathman, okay well I will mess with this another day. Thank you for your help.
<kkathman> I had to do that because I got that same dependency error - but I used the trevino ones
<kkathman> no problem - good luck
<ehc> kkathman, night
<kkathman> good night
<madindustries> dewd, are you still there?
<madindustries> does anyone know how to compile source code in kubuntu?
<Jucato> !compile | madindustries
<ubotu> madindustries: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<holycow> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<madindustries> there is no pre-built package
<kkathman> you'll need to get the build-essentials first I reckon
<madindustries> i have build essentials
<kkathman> what are you trying to compile?
<madindustries> http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/8/23/327
<kkathman> sometimes there are other dependencies you need that are package specific, along with src files
<Jucato> ah kernel?
<Jucato> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<kkathman> whoops
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> yeah you need more :)
<kkathman> haha
<madindustries> more?
<Jucato> definitely more :)
<madindustries> of what?
<Jucato> more instructions ^^^
<madindustries> oh
<scheater6> speaking of kernels - anyone managed to get the 2.6.22-10-rt (the real time kernel from the gusty repos) on feisty?
<Jucato> compiling a kernel is not as simple as compiling some other program
<kkathman> yah - http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<madindustries> why?
<Jucato> scheater6: not me. might want to try asking in #ubuntu+1
<kkathman> its a tad old but should still work
<holycow> what draws the kde panel? i want to kill it during this dist upgrade
<scheater6> jucato: alright - will do.
<Jucato> madindustries: why? because a kernel is more than just a simple program. that's why
<Jucato> holycow: kicker
<holycow> danke
<scheater6> jucato: are you saying you've tried?
<Jucato> scheater6: nope :)
<kkathman> madindustries:  you have to choose the configuration first, then you kernel compile
* Jucato doesn't even know what the -rt does
<scheater6> O - thanx anyway then.
<madindustries> oh that
<kkathman> madindustries:  try making your way through that post I put up there
<madindustries> right
<scheater6> jucato: it's extremely low latency (near "real time") for things like audio recording (and, apparently from the wiki, controlling robots)
<Jucato> most programs, you just have to run ./configure, make, and make install. for a kernel, you need to setup lots of other stuff
<madindustries> actually i found and read that post earlier
<kkathman> -rt is usually real-time but on some things its root toolkit :
<Jucato> scheater6: hm..  ok...
<kkathman> madindustries:  thats what you need
<kkathman> Ive compiled a kernel only once and it was in SUSE - PITA because of all the post patches they put in there
<madindustries> so is it worth the trouble?
<kkathman> nope
<kkathman> not unless you have some hardware thats only supported in a later kernel
<kkathman> shoot Gutsy comes out - what... one month or so - you'll get a kernel bump
<Jucato> only 2 reasons you need to compile a kernel: your hardware needs it or because you *really* want to
<kkathman> Jucato:  hehe agreed
<Jucato> kkathman: depends if you compiled a kernel that's more up to date than gutsy's :)
<maverick> it's not like there's going any development in S-video in fesity in the near future, right?
<kkathman> Jucato:  what's gutsy going to come with ?
<Jucato> Linux Suzaku 2.6.22-10-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 22 08:11:52 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<_2_> this is the only xorg output on it    x locks up   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39396   running app asc
<youchina_> konquerorkubuntu 7.04
<Jucato> so far no kernel changes yet
<kkathman> hmm thats reasonably recent
<kkathman> I think I did 21.6 before
<kkathman> 21-6 sorry
<Jucato> !cn | youchina_
<ubotu> youchina_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<kkathman> I got it working but never had sound in SUSE :(
<youchina_> OK,i will try
<maverick> bumper
<maverick> not going to use suse anyway :D
<kkathman> I had a dual boot machine for a while
* Jucato had a triple book
<Jucato> s/book/boot
<maverick> oh, ny idea of some good resources monitor ??
<kkathman> still do - openSUSE and ubuntu/kubuntu
<kkathman> maverick:  I'd use gkrellm its the most faithful I have seen
<kkathman> its also skinnable
<Jucato> then there are literally tons of Superkaramba stuff
<Jucato> and there's also the system monitor/guard applets you can put on a panel
<kkathman> yeah but my experience with the SK stuff is that they arent very accurate
<kkathman> or in a cli you can always do a top or htop
<maverick> kkathman: thnx i'll try...
<Jucato> I still need to have a reason for system monitoring... aside from being fancy :)
<Jucato> hm.. maybe a disk usage monitor...
<kkathman> yeah I dont see a need either
<maverick> Jucato: unfortunately karamba plugins not all of them display on my desktop dunno why
<kkathman> unless I get a slow down then I just pop to the cli and do an htop
<maverick> they aren't even populated in the plugins list after install
<Jucato> maverick: are you using compiz or beryl?
<maverick> nope
<_2_> hmmm 7 shoes is all i have put on one pinguin at one time
<Jucato> hm...
<kkathman> maverick:  you're right about that... atm Im using compiz-fusion and am running one SK widget - Liquid weather
<kkathman> but Ive seen widgets that really do weird things :)
<maverick> i got bored of the composites stuf so i removed all of them
<maverick> :D
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> im lazy - I honestly kept beryl around cuz to move from one desktop (pane) to another I dont need to use two hands :)
<kkathman> just rotate with the mousewheel :)
<kkathman> course you can do that with KDE desktops too , but its not as much fun :)
<maverick> kkathman: i use 3ddesktop
<kkathman> i see
<Jucato> too bad 3ddesk was unmaintained
<Jucato> it was cool before compiz came :(
<kkathman> well compiz-fusion runs so smooth, I didnt see a reason to dump it
<Jucato> 3ddesktop + kompose = minimal fancy effects + usability
<maverick> Jucato: perfectly put ...
<Jucato> there's also taskbar v2 from kde-apps that also gives you a fancy "mini preview" of windows in the taskbar
<Jucato> you can also drag your mouse or app to the border of desktops to switch/move to the next desktop
<Jucato> without the fancy effects of course
<_2_> the desktop switcher also previews the desktop
<buggie> i've just installed kubuntu feisty on a toshiba satalite A60 with ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller (straight from lspci).  Kmix seems to recognize the device, but I have no sound.  Any ideas?
<madindustries> its not on mute, right?
<maverick> You know hat KIMA is enough for a monitor...after all i don't really need the ethernet monitor
<maverick> :D
<buggie> first thing I checked.
<madindustries> what are you testing sound with?
<_2_> breaking glass ?
<madindustries> lol
<buggie> funny you should ask.  I was basing this on the fact that I'm not hearing the ubiquidous sign-on tone.  I'm looking for something installed that I can play to test.
<madindustries> that would be a good idea
<madindustries> just use an audio cd, its pretty simple
<Jucato> System Settings -> Notifications would be a good place to test system sounds too
<madindustries> oh yea
<maverick> 1- Messenger file transfer protocol
<madindustries> didnt even think of that one
<maverick> 2- S-video
<Jucato> the ubiquitous kubuntu startup sound is also not very loud in the first place..
<maverick> (The last surviving problems through all my linux installations) :S
<Jucato> actually, since you are in konversation already, Settings -> COnfigure Notifications would get you there the fastest :)
<madindustries> i think hes gone looking for a cd ;)
<maverick> i just wanna talk ppl...am fed up of these problem i really don wanna switch back to windows
<john> anybody can help me install canon printer to my kubuntu fesity?
* _2_ wonders how an app menu would be faster than the kmenu ???
<Jucato> !printers | john
<ubotu> john: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<madindustries> john, yes
<buggie> ok - I found the notification play tester and lo and behold, sound! Ok, it's all good.  Thanks boys
<Jucato> :P
<madindustries> is anyone helping <maverick>?
<Jucato> nope... don't have S-video :/
<madindustries> your welcome
<madindustries> buggie
<maverick> madindustries: lool...there's no help dude
<Jucato> and never had any luck with Yahoo file transfers...
<john> madindustries: im going to hav a hedache right now coz i dunno how to install canon pixma ip1000 in my kubuntu..i hav google many site but still no help can you help me?
<maverick> file transfer protocol will never be supported it seems all the messenger apps devs are busy with icons and display pictures
<maverick> :S
<Jucato> maverick: you asked about that in #kopete ?
<maverick> yeah
<maverick> i did
<madindustries> maverick, I have not tried either so i cannot help, i just wanted to draw attention cause you were ignored
<maverick> not in the near future
<Jucato> oh wait, I think I have experienced a successful file transfer in Yahoo, but from Kopete to Kopete only
<madindustries> john, what have you tried
<Jucato> Yahoo Messenger to Kopete didn't work. I can't remember if Kopete to YM worked
<maverick> and gaim when they finally decided in the last summer 2006 google project to put the protocol thing on their list...the ignored it
<_2> madindustries we weren't ignoring him.   just didn't have an answer
<madindustries> sry
<madindustries> misunderstanding
<Jucato> maverick: I'm imagining it's not that easy to implement it...
<maverick> somebody would step up now and tell me "well why don't you write your protocol" ....
<john> kdesu open blahblah....then the file they try to link is unavailable or i recev 404 or service unavailable
<nordiksito> madindustries:  you are gay?
<maverick> so anybody managed to get his/her s-video to work ?
<madindustries> wtf?
<Jucato> nordiksito: none of that in here please
<nordiksito> where is gay?
<Jucato> !language | nordiksito
<ubotu> nordiksito: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nordiksito> you
<_2> john  your printer is not supported in cups-gimp-print  ?
<nordiksito> suck my dick
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<madindustries> john, open system settings and click printers
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@pc-84-54-46-190.cm.vtr.net]  by Jucato
* nordiksito was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (Jucato)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* Jucato goes back to reading mail
<madindustries> john?
<john> b4 anything else does kubuntu feisty supports canon ip1000? ihav tried to add printer in ubuntu lately but only i saw was ip4000
<madindustries> just a sec
<_2> set
<john> madindustries: i know how hard the dev guys working for the project but maybe i was too impatient to find the driver for canon..becoz i hav migrated to this kubuntu this day
<_2> go
<maverick> john: did you try http://josiahjared.wordpress.com/2006/11/30/canon-pixma-ip1000-drivers/ ?
<john> ill check there now...how long will u still be this ch
<maverick> not another min :d gotta go to my internship...nOW
<maverick> bye all
<maverick> don worry ppl here will help you should be easy
<madindustries> nice maverick, i was just about to post that link
<Jucato> yeah..... riiight.. )
<Jucato> :)
<john> madindustries: they want me to pay..is there any free?hehehe...im too far away cebu, philippines
<maverick> john: any luck?
<maverick> seems am going to have to be late
<Jucato> O.o
<maverick> yeah family issues
<Jucato> ouich
* Jucato keeps quiet now
<john> not lucky they want me to pay any free?
<madindustries> oh, sry that took so long
<maverick> john: what ??
<madindustries> im looking for a free solution right now
<madindustries> i have been for the last 5 min
<maverick> john: it's not money dude...the user who put the driver his account expired, that's all
<john> madindustries: thnx very much man...got u a relief to my head
<maverick> so the file isn't on the server anymore
<john> ya bcoz it exceeds download limit
<john> is the cd installer of this printer usable? well its winxp drivers anyway
<maverick> john:
<maverick> wget http://www.mafia.or.id/bjfilter/bjfilter-common-2.50-2.i386.rpm
<maverick> $ wget http://www.mafia.or.id/bjfilter/bjfilter-pixmaip1000-2.50-2.i386.rpm
<maverick> $ wget http://www.mafia.or.id/bjfilter/bjfilter-pixmaip1000-lprng-2.50-2.i386.rpm
<madindustries> nope, sry
<madindustries> xp
<madindustries> http://www.turboprint.info/download.html
<john> ok gonna try now
<maverick> john: also you can follow this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-45609.html
<john> thts what i recev lately 404 all the trhee of those files
<maverick> john: sieze the chance dude...this amount of help doesn't always be around for all the time
<john> ok
<madindustries> 404?
<madindustries> on all webpages?
<john> yup the one divshare says service unavailable
<madindustries> k, let me test the link I gave (it may take a few minutes) and if it works ill host it on another server
<john> ok i'll wait
<buggie> I'm back... another question regarding my newly installed kubuntu feisty on my toshiba A60 laptop.  I've installed the medibuntu repo and am trying to rip mp3's via k3b, but I keep getting a warning that I don't have mad libraries installed.  I've installed gstream0.10 and 0.8, as well as anything else with mad and mp3 but it's no bueno.  Any ideas?
<Jucato> buggie: you need "lame" and no gstreamer stuff
<Jucato> !ripping
<ubotu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<Jucato> buggie: see that link ^^^
<maverick> john: http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Software/Linux/2005/download.asp?ComponentID=369142&SourcePageID=312225#1
<maverick> john: this one can't not be working...
<maverick> john: pick the language and off you go
<john> the .tar?
<madindustries> nice find maverick
<madindustries> the .tar needs to be installed
<john> madindustries: now that i downloaded the file what is the first step again to install?
<madindustries> just a sec
<maverick> john: btw , there's a manual there you can read it
<maverick> download it and read it
<john> ok
<maverick> bye
<john> madindustries: still downloading...btw do u hav any idea where to find a mesenger that supports voice and video chat?i hav kopete video works but no voice....u know just like yahoo
<madindustries> ill check
<madindustries> also, with the .tar
<madindustries> open terminal
<madindustries> system>konsole
<madindustries> type: sudo aptitude update
<madindustries> once finished type: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<john> madindustries: what will i use kdesu or sudo to install the deb
<intelikey> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<madindustries> john: what?
<hangthedj_server> you use sudo in a shell and kdesu while in kde
<intelikey> sudo dpkg -i <filename_here>.deb
<madindustries> is the file .tar or .deb?
<intelikey> you use sudo for shell commands  you use kdesu for kde apps when called as root    no matter where you call them
<Jucato> er...
<john> .tar
<Jucato> sudo for CLI apps or utilities, kdesu for anything that requires X/graphical apps
<intelikey> well i left room for using gksudo for gnome apps too  :)
<john> madindustries: i dunno how to del with this ip1000linux.tar.gz....sorry very newbee...i got use to .exe
<Jucato> or gkus
<Jucato> er.. gksu
<madindustries> just a sec (jucato, if you dont mind will you help john with the .tar file installation?)
<intelikey> isn't that more for a shoot rell  ?
<Jucato> installation of what?
<intelikey> or root shell  :)
<Jucato> if it's a driver for something I don't know...
<madindustries> printer driver
<madindustries> sry
<Jucato> :)
<madindustries> john, mine is downloading
<madindustries> wifi is slow
<Jucato> 2 things I'm never good at, hardware-related stuff and networking. despite what intelikey would like you to believe
<GuHhH> please, i need some help... i can't boot my ubuntu distro. what can i do to solve the problem?
<intelikey> :)
<john> jucato: gudday help me how to deal with the downloaded file ip1000linux.tar.gz...i duno how to install in my kubuntu feisty
<intelikey> but you are the networking expert here Jucato :)
<madindustries> john: open system>konsole
<john> yup
<Jucato> intelikey: if "here" means "in your imagination", then probably yes. until that happens, then no.
<madindustries> type: sudo aptitude update
<intelikey> tar -xzf ip1000linux.tar.gz
<PhinnFort> imagination is a good thing
<madindustries> john: type: sudo aptitude update
<intelikey> Jucato do you even remember what started that ?
<john> ok
<madindustries> hit enter
<Jucato> intelikey: not at all. hahah :)
<madindustries> john: once finished type: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<john> jucato: this is a new installed kubuntu and i never updated it yet bcoz i want to install the driver printer first
* Jucato would probably insert -R there too...
<Jucato> john: really sorry. when it comes to most hardware (except my video card), I panic when they don't work out of the box or with installed drivers...
<Jucato> which is why I'm lucky/glad mine worked...
<intelikey> well as i recall, this other guy that was good with networking was helping me with ssh and i confused the two nicks and kept asking you to help me with it when you then said you knew nothing about it...  i was like  what ???     and it kinda stuck with me.
<john> hehehe i trashed xp for kubuntu feisty
<intelikey> i think we may have been in #ubuntu back then Jucato
<Jucato> intelikey: nope. never set foot in there for more than 15 seconds
<intelikey> i said may have...
<intelikey> i know i was a lot back then
<Jucato> I'm just confirming that it wasn't :)
<intelikey> k
* Jucato buries his head in his C++ book again
<intelikey> john did you run     tar -xzf ip1000linux.tar.gz
<john> not yet ill try
<madindustries> only after build-essentials though
<intelikey> john and have you installed "build-essential"   you'll need that and kernel headers most likely
<intelikey> madindustries no S
<madindustries> sry
<madindustries> mistake
<madindustries> john: i walked you through build-essential install above
<intelikey> john there is a page on that you might look at too
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<john> jucato: b4 anything else i'll update first my freshly installed kubuntu feisty
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> I guess no harm in doing that. what you think madindustries?
<intelikey> we won't let you read,,,
<hangthedj_server> Nero actually made their new linux version really nice.
<john> jucato: what time in your country?
<hangthedj_server> i'll stick with k3b though
<Jucato> john: 3:05pm
<john> where r u living im in cebu,philippines its 3:5
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> haha laguna, philippines
<john> hahaha kabayan pinahirapan mo ako
<madindustries> update? should be fine
<Jucato> er. English only in here :P
<john> o sorry...you filipino?
<Jucato> there's #ubuntu-ph btw, but I doubt you'd get more help in there right now
<Jucato> opo. kaso patakaran ng channel ang pagsasalita ng English (yes, but it's channel policy to speak in English)
<john> i never tried there but if you hav more time to spend in this channel mybe i'll stick here you guys r great in tech works
<madindustries> 00101101000101101101001110
<madindustries> thats my lingo
<madindustries> jk
<john> whos jk?
<madindustries> just kidding
<intelikey>  00101101000101101101001110_2 = 11819854
<Jucato> why the horse is there a _2 at the end of that/!?
<madindustries> i was wondering the same
<intelikey> base 2
<intelikey> binary
<intelikey>  _2
<Jucato> john: #ubuntu-ph is the channel for the Philippine LoCo (Local Community). you can ask for support, but most support is done in #kubuntu and #ubuntu anyway...
<madindustries> but its more fun here
<john> <jucato> yup ur right..u hav any idea where to find the mesenger for kopete that supports voice and video chat?
<Jucato> heh it was fun there in the past as well...
<Jucato> aaah.. no :(
<Jucato> what's with voice and video chat anyway! hehehe I'm so far behind
<madindustries> oh, as far as the chat goes, looks like you will have to find that as another .tar
<john> <jucato> just like yahoo
<madindustries> john: did the printer install?
<Jucato> voice chat not sure, but Kopete supports webcams
<john> im still updating  the fresh kubuntu you hav more time here?
<Jucato> john: btw, you can just use Tab to automatically complete nicks in here. like "mad" then press Tab
<madindustries> of course
<john> ah ok
<intelikey> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<john> Jucato: check
<Jucato> alright, really going to read now. Paalam! (that's goodbye in Filipino)
<Jucato> john: uncheck
<Jucato> :P
<madindustries> paalam
<intelikey> check mate
* Jucato suddenly realizes that the word for goodbye is the same word for "ask permission", and its root word means "know"
<intelikey> :)
<john> this space is great tooo many things to learn
<intelikey> shalom is also used for good bye  but it means peace
<john> btw guys can i install ow the printer even if its still updating?
<intelikey> john not without build-essential  and you can't install that while it updates
<john> try
<intelikey> only one instance of dpkg can be running     that's a safty feature to keep you from really breaking the system.
<intelikey> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<intelikey> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<hangthedj_server> does aptitude use apt or dpkg?
<intelikey> everything uses dpkg
<hangthedj_server> i like aptitude better than apt-get.
<intelikey> if it has to do with .deb files   you can bet dpkg is the backend
<hangthedj_server> k, thats what i thought.
<intelikey> ummm hmmm
<intelikey> dselect aptitude apt adept synaptic   all use dpkg
<intelikey> oh and so does intelikey
* intelikey thinks about typing jucato's name again just to annoy him....
<intelikey> then desides not too
<madindustries> intelikey: if john extracts the file he will end up with four .rpm files. Does he need to then type: "sudo aptitude install alien" instead of build essential?
<intelikey> yeah
<madindustries> because his file will not install as .tar (its not made for deb)
<john> madindustries: im using kubuntu i need to install alien ithought that will be for ubuntu
<intelikey> shame there wasn't a deb of the driver... but alian "should" work to convert it...   as much as i have used dpkg / apt    i have yet to try alian out
<madindustries> john: alien is for .rpm files
<john> then what will use build essential?
<madindustries> nothing, it was mistake
<intelikey> alian
<intelikey> check the deps    i could be wrong
<john> intelikey: alian? notalien
<madindustries> alien
<madindustries> john: open utilities>Ark
<john> will i do it ow? its still downloading updates
<madindustries> oh, im not sure, ask intelikey
<intelikey> ark will be fine   but you can't install anything while apt is updateing
<john> intelikey: will i do it now? still in the process of updating
<madindustries> go ahead open ark but dont install anything
<intelikey> ark is just another way to "untar" the archive
<john> ok
<john> now its open
<madindustries> once inside ark, open the .tar file wherever you saved it
<john> madindustries: extracted 4 files
<john> madindustries: all rpm
<madindustries> good job
<intelikey> tov
<madindustries> you may close ark now
<john> closing
<madindustries> (and any other programs you wish to close)
<intelikey> update ?
<madindustries> other than the update
<GuHhH> i need some help, i can't load my ubuntu distro, even on recovery mode...
<john> madindustries: ok
<intelikey> GuHhH error messages ?
<madindustries> so just tell me when the updates finished
<GuHhH> intelikey: no error message... it just halts. :(
<madindustries> that'll be all for now
<GuHhH> intelikey: i mean, stop loading, doesnt halt
<john> madindustries: 33%
<madindustries> downloading or installing
<intelikey> describe in detail GuHhH
<john> downloading
<GuHhH> intelikey: is there any way that i can run fsck.reiserfs from other distro?
<madindustries> wow, dial-up or wifi?
<intelikey> GuHhH sure  or from the live CD  even
<john> globe broadband 354kbs
<GuHhH> intelikey: it stop loading the system when loading drivers for my hard-drivers... but i used it before with no problem.
<madindustries> oh, then it must be a large update ;)
<john> madindustries: yup shall i wait then go back to you?
<madindustries> what do you mean?
<madindustries> wait?
<intelikey> GuHhH did you let it set for "10 minutes" at that point to see if it was waiting for a network drive to show up ?
<john> madindustries:
<intelikey> GuHhH i know that sounds like a long wait   but that's how long the time out is   if it can'
<john> madindustries: i mean if ur busy in some thing maybe ill get back to you later
<madindustries> untill the update is done, do whatever you want besides installs
<intelikey> t find your root fs
<madindustries> oh
<GuHhH> intelikey: no, i didnt... but it first stuck on dvd drivers, now on hard-drivers driver...
<john> madindustries: for now we'll wait first until the update is finished, right?
<SilentDis> hello
<madindustries> well, if all goes well, i will be here the whole time (and yes, we wait for update)
<GuHhH> intelikey: so i guess its a problem with file system os something...
<GuHhH> intelikey: how can i access my partition as a root?
<john> madindustries: would you mind if i ask you another concern?
<intelikey> GuHhH those things are loaded from the "initramfs.img" file   it's a pre-system_root thing.
<GuHhH> intelikey: uuid?
<madindustries> go ahead, no problem
<madindustries> john?
<intelikey> GuHhH sorry   " accesss as a root "     you lost me there ?
<john> madindustries: do you hav any idea where to find a mesenger that supports video and voice? i hav kopete it works well with video nut no voice
<john> ut no voice
<john> but n voice...sry for typing
<SilentDis> anyone here have experience setting up an EVDO 'net connection that kppp can use?  i have all the scripts i'll need for this (a pppd script and a chat auth script), just not sure how to string it together to play nice in kppp (gotta do this for neophyte users)
<madindustries> oh, that, i already looked in ubuntu database, im looking online now
<GuHhH> intelikey: as a root in that file system (partition), cause i want to try fs check on there... i need to have r/w permissions...
<madindustries> dont worry about the tying
<john> madindustries: ya about the mesenger
<guille> when is the next kubuntu comming?
<madindustries> john: look above
<john> madindustries: where?
<madindustries> john: nvm, i already looked in ubuntu database, im looking online now
<SilentDis> guille: KDE 4 looks like it'll make it's way into kubuntu for 8.04.  beta packs in 7.10
<intelikey> GuHhH you "DO NOT" check a mounted fs.    if it is mounted it needs to be mounted ro = read only   and reboot when the check is complete.    if you mean that you can't run fsck on the device node without root access    use sudo
<guille> i asked when!
<madindustries> john: nvm= nevermind (by the way)
<SilentDis> guille: ubuntu (and by extension kubuntu) has regular releases every 6 months.  the first number is the year, the 2nd number is the month.  so, 7.10 is the next release, 2007, October :)
<john> madindustries: i thought that was another file
<guille> ok then i'll wait untill then,
<guille> i am tired of this version
<madindustries> john: oh sry, nope
<SilentDis> guille: i'm sorry to hear that.  if you have a specific problem, we're happy to try and help you though
<intelikey> guille the release versioning system is    yeah.month   7.10 is next
<john> madindustries: so the dev guys r still working this out...i hope they can mimic the yahoo or msn or trillian
<guille> i have installed it several times, and java does not work, nor does my webcam,
<SilentDis> guille: one thing at a time.  always best to take it step by step, so as not to muck things up :)  which do you wanna work on first, the webcam, or java setup?
<guille> now last week i changed the grublist so xp was the default alternative, but after that ubuntu keeps changing itself to default, no matter if i choose xp all the time
<guille> don't worry trying ti help me, im not giving this thing a chance
<GuHhH> intelikey: oh yeah... my fault... lol. now i did it... thanks
<john> intelikey: for how long they support feisty...dapper is LTS
<guille> see you in october
<madindustries> john: here is a program that is made just for that: http://download53.mediafire.com/mywmdhirxydg/1gvxzt47p9j/gyachi_1.0.5-1_cvs_i386.deb
<SilentDis> guille: ok, we're up to 3 problems, as I said, i'm happy to try to help, but you gotta pick one so we can focus.  if you'd rather just rand, let me know though, and i'll go about business elsewhere :)
<intelikey> john 1.5 yeahs
<intelikey> john 1.5 years
<guille> well onl one more question
<guille> this one ir eallty need help with
<guille> How do I uninstall?
<SilentDis> !uninstall | guille
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> blank the partition
<john> intelikey: do you think its nice to make ubuntu/kubuntu as commercial internet server?
<guille> did that last time but the grub list keept coming up
<GuHhH> intelikey: fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-tree (is it a good try?)
<SilentDis> guille: thought there was a infoid about that... sorry.  you can just wipe out the partition using whatever you wish, and you'll need to use windows rescue to rebuild the MBR for it and it alone.
<intelikey> john i think i would use debian stable.   but you can use ubuntu if you want
<madindustries> john: did you get the link?
<kdxx> how can i copy all the text from a web page and save to a file which i can then cut up and search from a command line?
<guille> MBR is?
<SilentDis> guille: master boot record.
<guille> i weap clen this partition
<intelikey> GuHhH i don't use rieser   not sure what that will do..  the man page might know
<guille> and the using xp i find something calle dMBR to change the GRUB
<SilentDis> guille: i won't be able to help you do that (it's a windows thing at that point, and not something i have much info on), you'll need to check out the microsoft kb articles, and/or ask microsoft techs for help with it.
<GuHhH> intelikey: force fsck to rebuild filesystem from scratch
<kdxx> guile put in the windows disk, boot in recovery mode run mbr
<madindustries> kdxx: im not sure if this is possible, why command line?
<john> madindustries: yes this deb
<SilentDis> guille: or ask kdxx, he seems to know :)
<intelikey> GuHhH eeek     probably loose some thing...    idk...
<kdxx> mbrfix
<guille> il better let it be
<guille> but i am gona erase everything from the GRUB list but XP
<guille> that might work right?
<madindustries> intelikey: lol
<john> madindustries: it wont run in kubuntu?
<john> madindustries: what is lol
<GuHhH> now i know why i should use separeted partitions for "/"
<GuHhH> lol
<madindustries> john: it will run and should work (lol= laugh out loud) but we cant inastall untill updates are finished
<intelikey> guille you can install grub onto your windows fs.   and totally erase linux if you like.      'just a thought'
<SilentDis> guille: sort of... if you wipe out your partition with where grub looks for the list, it will break grub entirely, and you'll basically end up with a brick.  if you want to totally wipe your Ubuntu install, and go back to just windows, you'll have to redo the MBR from within windows.
<john> madindustries: ah ok....49% downloading
<intelikey> SilentDis see intelikey      intelikey see SilentDis  :)
<kdxx> madindustries: i want to get a list of nzb msgidlist form a website once every 30 days
<GuHhH> intelikey: thanks, i will try somethings...
<kdxx> if i can get just raw text i can cut it up
<john> madindustries: i know how to install ubuntu desktop
<kdxx> my problem is that wget isnt getting what i want
<SilentDis> intelikey: sorry, i'm reading elsewhere, missed your comments, that works too :)
<guille> well let.se what happes
<guille> good byw
<SilentDis> guille: take care :)
<tron__> Help with mail server please
<tron__> ive setup a mail server but my smtp is not working
<intelikey> hasan
<john> intelikey: does parental control included in gutsy gibbon?
<intelikey> john i don't know.   i haven't made it past dapper yet
<tron__> error is the nail server responded <test@tron>sender address rejected Domain not found Please check if you email address is correct and try again
<john> intelikey: how long u been hosting this ch
<intelikey> john i'm not even an op here....
<john> intelikey: still u know more
<intelikey> but i've been here sense the second release.  hoary hedgehog
<intelikey> been using linux for     what... seven years now.
<intelikey> maybe eight
<intelikey> sense about the turn of the century    don't really know exactly.
<kdxx> since
<tron__> Anyone can help with mail as above
<john> intelikey: well im new in linux thats y i hav t many questions to u guys i hope im not disturbing u
<intelikey> kdxx makes sence to me
<intelikey> john you are why we are here.
<john> intelikey: hahaha u hit me
<madindustries> john: the purpose of this room is to help people like you
<intelikey> yes indeed.    when i ask a question in here   they seldom get an answer...
<kraut> moin
<john> intelikey: thanks man i really appreciate dudes like u...been with ms for decades thats y im used in .exe and etc to ms
<intelikey> kraut
<tron__> intelikey: Could you maybe help me
<kraut> intelikey
<intelikey> tron__ i sujest you make sure the address is legit
<tron__> it is
<GuHhH> intelikey: hey!
<intelikey> tron__ or use a "real" email address.      maybe it's a dns issue then.    but i'm not a network admin.    in fact i'm just about network illiterate
<intelikey> GuHhH
<GuHhH> intelikey: i tried to boot again, and it says ends up on (initramfs)
<GuHhH> intelikey: i tried to boot again, and it says that cant load some modules, i think, and ends up on (initramfs)
<intelikey> GuHhH yeah leaves you in a "busybox shell"  ?
<tron__> The incoming mail works great with fetchmail and the user gets the mail fine
<GuHhH> intelikey: right.
<kraut> intelikey
<intelikey> GuHhH ok that can be fixed by rebuilding your "initramfs.img"
<intelikey> kraut you network/mailserver sava ?
<kraut> intelikey: wtf?
<intelikey> are / is you
<kraut> intelikey: turn off your redneck mode
<kraut> wtf is a sava?
<intelikey> understan
<john> check
<madindustries> savvy
<madindustries> (thats 2 v's)
<kraut> oO
<GuHhH> !rebuild initramfs
<intelikey> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kraut> GuHhH: update-initramfs
<intelikey> hmmm there is a page on the wiki somewhere buh
<intelikey> GuHhH
<GuHhH> kraut: im on another system... :(
<dotz> !input
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about input - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dotz> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kraut> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kraut> pff
<dotz> what do i need to input in chinese? i've installed skim and chinese fonts and followed guides
<GuHhH> lol
<dotz> but i just can't input in chinese zz
<GuHhH> i will try something different
<GuHhH> can someone tell me how do i access another partition with write permissions? something like uuid i think?!
<intelikey> GuHhH you can mount the system in question      chroot into it and run that command
<intelikey> GuHhH for rieserfs  you just mount it.
<GuHhH> intelikey: okay, thanks... i will try :P
<intelikey> you are askint about   uid=  as a mount option   but that's fs specific    M$ actually.
<madindustries> intelikey: when you get a chance can you help me with something?
<GuHhH> oh, i didnt know :D
<intelikey> madindustries what it is ?
<madindustries> intelikey: issue with .deb installation
<intelikey> GuHhH `man mount` is a good read on that.
<intelikey> madindustries i need more info than that...
<madindustries> intelikey: try installing this http://download53.mediafire.com/zdwncdnng9mg/1gvxzt47p9j/gyachi_1.0.5-1_cvs_i386.deb
<madindustries> intelikey: see if it works
<madindustries> intelikey: i couldn't get it to install
<intelikey> i don't think it will on a dapper system   and i don't have ff
<GuHhH> intelikey: 1) mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/test 2) chroot /mnt/test 3) update-initramfs -u
<GuHhH> intelikey: it will solve?
<intelikey> GuHhH 0) sudo -i       yes
<GuHhH> intelikey: thanks! i will try to boot there now... :)
<madindustries> intelikey: it will work on dapper (theoretically) Do you need ff to download?
<intelikey> not sure about the  -u switch in the update-initramfs command
<intelikey> madindustries no but i expect it to depend on ff
<madindustries> intelikey: my mistake ff=feisty not firefox (that was dumb)
<intelikey> madindustries ok.   let's work on your box,    if you do   dpkg -i gyachi_1.0.5-1_cvs_i386.deb    in the dir it's in what is the "first" error  ?
<madindustries> *madindustries hits self on head
<madindustries> just a sec
<madindustries> just dependancies
<madindustries> need to find software
<intelikey> see if you can apt-get the deps then
<madindustries> doesnt work
<madindustries> cant find
<intelikey> package name ?
<madindustries> #1 is libgtkhtml2-0
<madindustries> libmcrypt4
<intelikey> !find libgtkhtml
<ubotu> Found: libgtkhtml2-0, libgtkhtml2-dev, libgtkhtml3.14-19, libgtkhtml3.14-dbg, libgtkhtml3.14-dev (and 4 others)
<intelikey> !find libmcrypt4
<ubotu> Found: libmcrypt4
<intelikey> madindustries what version of *buntu you running ?
<intelikey> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<madindustries> imagemagick
<intelikey> !find imagemagick
<ubotu> Found: graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat, imagemagick
<intelikey> they are all in fiesty
<madindustries> i am using fiesty
<intelikey> madindustries are your repos in sources.list all main universe multiverse  ???
<madindustries> yes, i have universe and multiverse enabled
<intelikey> for standard  update  and  security ???
<madindustries> ?
<intelikey> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main universe multiverse
<intelikey> #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main universe multiverse
<intelikey> there's my sources.list file....
<GuHhH> intelikey: :(
<madindustries> k, just a sec
<intelikey> and no i don't use restricted.
<intelikey> and that is dapper
<intelikey> same for fiesty just change the name
<GuHhH> i noticed that my /proc is empty... lol. is there anyway to solve this?
<GuHhH> besides a total reinstall?
<intelikey> GuHhH that's in the "chroot" environment ?
<GuHhH> intelikey: yes, is it normal then?
<intelikey> GuHhH yes
<GuHhH> lol... thank god :D
<intelikey> GuHhH proc is the mountpoint where the system mounts your ram.
<intelikey> GuHhH it is mounted if you look in the host system and not the chrooted one.
<intelikey> but as to your origenal Q  yes you can    sudo mount none /proc -t proc -o bind       not sure you need the   -o bind
<GuHhH> why i have thise files: initrd.img initrd.img.old on my root directory?
<intelikey> they are symbolic links.
<intelikey> use   ls -l   to see where they point
<GuHhH> can i remove with then?
<intelikey> you can   but apt may cry
<intelikey> and you should make sure that they are not used in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GuHhH> i see...
<GuHhH> i dont know what happened with my system, its crazy.
<intelikey> before you remove them that is  ^
<intelikey> crazy how ?
<intelikey> crazy like a fox ?\
<GuHhH> i just cant load it anymore, from a time to another...
<GuHhH> even with older kernel (system original)
<intelikey> fstab using UUID   blkid's   or device node addressing ?
<intelikey> grep ' / ' /etc/fstab
<intelikey> to find out
<GuHhH> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=43ba880c-11c5-4360-a2$
<GuHhH> is it the problem? never saw something like it... lol
<intelikey> assuming that's internal hd  i'd set it to the device node and try it.
<intelikey> you can use    blkid     and see if they are the same.
<madindustries> john are you still there?
<intelikey> GuHhH and i can see that that came from the menu.lst file   do check  fstab  also
<GuHhH> intelikey: sorry, i dont speak english very well... so i couldn't understand you... what you mean "set it to the device node"?
<mecannotread> does enybody knows chatchannel kubuntu for indonesia
<madindustries> intelikey thanks for the source list, it worked
<GuHhH> intelikey: UUID=43ba880c-11c5-4360-a238-d56efb322c45 /               reiserfs notail          0       1 (from fstab)
<intelikey> GuHhH device node addressing   /dev/hda1     or   /dev/sda1     those are device nodes
<madindustries> just a sec mecannotread
<intelikey> GuHhH ok they don't match.
<GuHhH> oh, okay, i guessed you mean that :D
<intelikey> UUID=43ba880c-11c5-4360-a238-d56efb322c45 != UUID=43ba880c-11c5-4360-a2
<GuHhH> but not sure :)
<john> madindustries: yes waiting for the updates to finish downloading...96%
<intelikey> di you truncate the first post
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> did you ?
<hasan> hello..everybody...
<madindustries> john ok thanks
<hasan> how i can ad another irc here
<mecannotread> madindustries, ok
<john> madindustries: what time you go off
<hasan> like java irc
<GuHhH> intelikey: so i can simply solve this making the grub point to a device node? or isnt it that simple?
<intelikey> GuHhH could be.
<madindustries> mecannotread i think it is #id-ubuntu
<madindustries> john i go whenever i get bored i guess
<intelikey> GuHhH  you have the root fs mounted so you can see the device node address by issuing the     mount    command in the host system.
<john> madindustries: hope you stick for awhile to help me install the printer
<madindustries> i will john
<john> tnx bro
<madindustries> ;)
<mecannotread> madindustries, , thanx you....
<intelikey> GuHhH note: grub will update according to your     fstab   file so if you change it in the menu.lst also change it in the fstab
<madindustries> no problem mecannotread
<GuHhH> intelikey: np... i know whats the device... i already made the edit... so wish me luck... lol
<GuHhH> intelikey: the same way? changing uuid to dev node?
<intelikey> yes
<jussi01> Hei, does anyone know some software that i can use to edit pdf's?
<intelikey> ok   good luck to your pinguin    GuHhH
<intelikey> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<madindustries> john you did download that last link i gave you right? (the gyachi thing)
<GuHhH> intelikey: thank you very much... now it will work, i feel it. lol
<harmental> just wanted to share this with you guys.....i'm proud to announce that i have completely removed my "Windows safenet"....i couldnt be happier with my upgraded disk space!
<john> madindustries: ya gotit in my home folder
<jussi01> intelikey: I want to edit, not read only...
<intelikey> GuHhH you did rebuild the initramfs ?
<jussi01> harmental: nice!!
<madindustries> john: ok good, cause i just installed it and it appears to have full yahoo mesenger video and ausio support
<GuHhH> intelikey: yes. but didnt helped at all
<intelikey> jussi01 i didn't write the infonode.   just a stab in the dark that it might help you
<jussi01> lol
<madindustries> john: audio*
<intelikey> GuHhH it reads fs tab too
<intelikey> so i sujest you do that one more time
<john> madindustries: what audio
<GuHhH> intelikey: okay, just did... :D thanks
<intelikey> np
<john> madindustries: you mean voice chat
<harmental> jussi01: i dont use windows really since i switched over a year ago....but i liked the comfy feeling of having a windows partition....thats no longer true! i wanted my 15GB back....
<madindustries> john: yea
<john> madindustries: can we try after we install everthing in my pc?
<madindustries> john: try messaging you mean? (I dont use yahoo messenger and I dont have a webcam on hand)
<intelikey> harmental change the partition type to linux  and format it ext3   mount it on /home or some place you want it...
<madindustries> john: I would if i could?
<madindustries> john: could!*
<john> madindustries: ah ok me too no webcam only headset
<harmental> intelikey: done that....thx
<john> madindustries: status installing
<madindustries> john: finally
<madindustries> this is good
<intelikey> lets hope dpkg doesn't crash on him....
<madindustries> intelikey: the software finally worked (thnx for the source list)
<intelikey> madindustries welcome
<se7en^Of^9> if i have 2 computer do i have to upgrade both or is there a way to download the upgrades only once
<intelikey> se7en^Of^9 you can copy the package form box1 /var/cache/apt/archives to box2 same dir
<se7en^Of^9> that sounds good intelikey
<intelikey> se7en^Of^9 ssh/scp is an easy transfer
<se7en^Of^9> jo i am at it thanks intelikey
<intelikey> you a trek-y ?
<intelikey> or jsut like the name ?
<se7en^Of^9> :) @ intelikey
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i'll borg off now...
<madindustries> aww
<intelikey> anyone know how to get bx to read from ~/.BithcX/BitchX.sav  ???   or some place i can put that to make it default ?
<madindustries> bx as in the irc client?
<intelikey> yes
<madindustries> sry, i dont have bx, wher to get it?
<kaminix> When starting Opera my systray icons line up in one line instead of two as they usually do, why?
<madindustries> kaminix does the k bar resize?
<intelikey> madindustries repos
<kaminix> madindustries: k bar? You mean the "start menu" bar? No, it's the same size.
<kaminix> Not that I notice anyway.a
<madindustries> kaminix I am not familiar with this issue, sry
<madindustries> kaminix ill look into it (it may take a little while)
<intelikey> madindustries i dont have it installed either...   just using the binary for it   heh
<kaminix> Thanks. :)
<intelikey> i figure if it's not installed it can't be removed...  heh
<madindustries> intelikey oh so what does it do for you if bitchx.sav is default?
<madindustries> heh
<intelikey> madindustries it doesn't read it.  but i'm writing a config for it in /etc  maybe i can get it to read from there
<madindustries> intelikey good luck
<intelikey> bah.  didn't work.
<madindustries> intelikey too bad
<madindustries> kaminix does opera have its own "start menu" icon?
<john> madindustries: guys i have to reboot now be back in a few seconds
<madindustries> thats ok john
<intelikey> nope.   maybe with static address.
<intelikey> if i can remember where my home is ...
<madindustries> intelikey why not full install
<intelikey> disk space
<intelikey> hd is only 4 g
<vbhide> hi there.......... does anyone know how i can copy text from kpdf and paste somewhere else?
<vbhide> kpdf treats he doc as an image
<emilsedgh> vbhide: there is a text selection tool
<madindustries> intelikey wow, that  explains dapper (mine is only 20)
<intelikey> madindustries no being on dialup explains not upgrading every six months    as soon as one upgrade finished i would have to start another
<vbhide> thankyou!
<madindustries> lol
<madindustries> intelikey haha
<intelikey> the disk space is just an excues not to install much....
<madindustries> intelikey i feel bad for you
<intelikey> don't.   nothing here that trubbles me.
<kaminix> madindustries: Yes, it does.
<madindustries> intelikey thats good
<john> madindustries: i'm back and where are we now?
<madindustries> kaminix is that whats causing things to shift?
<madindustries> john just a sec ( i need to get back to where we left off)
<john> ok
<john> madindustries: the printer  i think] 
<intelikey> have a p1 mmx 100mhz  with 64m ram and 600m hd that i installed ubuntu + kde on    and this box with slightly higher stats  with ubuntu + blackbox     but i don't use the gui in either very often.   i can watch vidios in vlc with svgalibs in the console    view pictures the same way    i dont' know why i even have xorg ....   but it's pretty light, i keep it around.
<madindustries> john open konsole (system) and type sudo aptitude update
<kaminix> madindustries: I start Opera through the K-Menu, then it gets it's own Systray icon (always running in the background) and when the systray icon shows up the now-two-lined systray icons become just one line.
<intelikey> i have about 14 hours of music in .ogg format  about 100 maps in .tiff format   a small website    and the system installed on this 4g hd and have 2g free to play with...
<john> then
<intelikey> so don't "feel sorry for me"   :)
<madindustries> kaminix I have looked around and cant seem to find anything sry (try asking around maybe someone here uses opera) If i do find anything you will be the first to know
<john> madindustries: concerns:
<john> W: GPG error: http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<john> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<madindustries> kaminix see if you can somehow disable the ican showing up
<madindustries> john just a sec
<kaminix> Yeah, that's one way. thanks madindustries
<john> madindustries: np
<Jucato> W = Warning, meaning the process finished correctly but just warned you possible problems
<intelikey> john that is only a warning.  didn't fail.
<john> madindustries: ok
<john> madindustries: whats next
<madindustries> kaminix you can also resize the bar dividers
<madindustries> hey jucato! your back
<intelikey> john i understand being concerned about not verifing the authenticity of the packages.  though.
<Jucato> no, my front
<intelikey> and you missed my rant Jucato
<Jucato> john: try running sudo aptitude update again
<Jucato> intelikey: all the better :)
<madindustries> thnx intelikey (i was finishing up with kaminix)
<john> ok finis
<intelikey> and it was a good one...     sort of...
<Jucato> john: received the warnings again?
<madindustries> ok john now type: sudo aptitude install alien
<intelikey> well it was short Jucato   that makes it a good one.    :)
* Jucato still would put -R in that command... 
<madindustries> which does?
<Jucato> aptitude install by default always installs recommends too
<Jucato> -R stops it from doing that
<john> madindustries: done
<Jucato> darn I'm sleepy again..
<madindustries> john any errors?
<john> madindustries: nope
<intelikey> Jucato you don't happen to know how to get bx to readin the saved formats when it loads do you ?
<Jucato> intelikey: no idea. I don't bitch
<Jucato> er... bitchx
<madindustries> john open the folder that you extracted the printer drivers to
<john> done
<john> madindustries: done
<madindustries> john by the way when you installed alien did you hit "y" then enter?
<john> madindustries: nope but says done
<john> madindustries: wanna remove then install again?
<madindustries> john what does it say before done?
<john> madindustries: ya done
<madindustries> john ok you should be fine
<crazy_bus> can anyone help me install in edgy, the nice hplip gui which is in the default feisty
<john> madindustries: ok next
<madindustries> just a sec john im working out an issue of my own
<madindustries> intelikey ientered sudo alien -i '/home/madindustries/ip/iP1000/bjfilter-common-2.50-2.i386.rpm   and it hangs
<madindustries> intelikey am i missing something?
<madindustries> john the drivers are not installing for me so i am waiting for intelikey (he knows more) in the meantime do you mind if we install the other program gyachi?
<john> madindustries: ya sure
<ubuntu> /nick flaccid
<ubuntu> oops
<john> madindustries: all are .tar files
<madindustries> john ok thankx
<john> madindustries: .tar.gz
<madindustries> john the original downloaded file was a .deb right?
<john> madindustries: ya
<madindustries> john for this we will just use the original file
<john> madindustries: ok
<madindustries> type: sudo apt-get install
<madindustries> then drag the file from the folder to the konsole
<madindustries> (and paste)
<john> madindustries: the files says:::gyachi_1.0.5-1_cvs_i386.deb
<madindustries> john: thats correct
<tim_> its not really a kubuntu issue, but my AMD athlon 1.7ghz cpu missreports in bios POST as a 1.1 ghz. but only sometimes, anyone know why this kind of thing happens
<madindustries> tim it could be that the computer is currently running at 1.1 instead of 1.7 although its potential may be higher
<john> madindustries: whats next
<madindustries> tim have you made any attempts at overclocking?
<flaccid> anyone know what is responsible for the automount options hald does with /media ... i want to make it so that exec is allowed
<tim_> none, and its intermittant, which is unusual for a silicon bug.
<madindustries> john hit enter
<madindustries> flaccid you will have to ask intelikey when he returns
<flaccid> whys that
<john> madindustries: hit enter it opens with the ark
<madindustries> flaccid cause he knows alot more than i do regarding the ubuntu filesystem
<flaccid> madindustries: there is 334 people here
<_2> well i have it loading    but for some reason not everything worked.
<madindustries> flaccid: none of which are saying much suprisingly
<flaccid> madindustries: thats normal
<madindustries> john it opens ark?
<john> madindustries: open it with terminal?
<madindustries> john: yes
<john> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<john>   Major opcode:  144
<flaccid> !baddevice > john
<john>   Minor opcode:  3
<john>   Resource id:  0x0
<john> Failed to open device
<flaccid> !pastebin > john
<john> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<john>   Major opcode:  144
<john>   Minor opcode:  3
<john>   Resource id:  0x0
<john> Failed to open device
<john> kdecore (KProcess): WARNING: _attachPty() 11
<madindustries> john: in konsole/terminal type: sudo apt-get install (then drag the .deb file from the folder to the terminal and click paste)
<madindustries> hit enter
<john> madindustries: i got invalid operation
<madindustries> john ok, just a minute
<flaccid> i don't think you can install a .deb via apt-get
<flaccid> don't you want sudo apt-get install package.deb ?
<flaccid> err sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<emilsedgh> that should be sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<flaccid> yep
<madindustries> flaccid thanks, your right i accidentally skipped that step (apt-get for dependancies)
<madindustries> john type: sudo dpkg -i (then drag and drop/paste)
<john> madindustries: ok
<john> madindustries:
<john> john@john-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -i /home/john/gyachi_1.0.5-1_cvs_i386.deb
<john> (Reading database ... 95977 files and directories currently installed.)
<john> Preparing to replace gyachi 1.0.5-1 (using .../gyachi_1.0.5-1_cvs_i386.deb) ...
<john> Unpacking replacement gyachi ...
<flaccid> john: please use pastebin
<john> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of gyachi:
<john>  gyachi depends on libgtkhtml2-0 (>= 2.11.0+svn20061107); however:
<john>   Package libgtkhtml2-0 is not installed.
<john>  gyachi depends on libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2); however:
<john>   Package libltdl3 is not installed.
<john>  gyachi depends on libmcrypt4; however:
<john>   Package libmcrypt4 is not installed.
<john>  gyachi depends on imagemagick; however:
<flaccid> john: download the dependencies and install via dpkg if they are not in repos
<john>   Package imagemagick is not installed.
<john> dpkg: error processing gyachi (--install):
<john>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<john> Errors were encountered while processing:
<john>  gyachi
<john> madindustries: sry how do i use it
<madindustries> john it appears that you may be missing universe and multiverse files
<madindustries> repositories
<flaccid> !repos | john
<ubotu> john: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<madindustries> john sytem>adept manager
<madindustries> john: or system>synaptic manager
<john> madindustries: ok
<madindustries> john is it open?
<john> madindustries: ya what will i find
<contrast83> I made a really dumb mistake - I deleted the desktop shortcuts to all my devices because they wouldn't go away (I unchecked Show Device Icons and nothing was mounted in the respective folders) and I'm suspecting this is why discs aren't automounting when I put them in now. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<flaccid> goto manage repos
<madindustries> john adept>manage repositories
<madindustries> john at top
<john> madindustries: opened
<GuHhH> hi
<szymek_> hello
<madindustries> john are all 5 boxes checked
<shinobi> contrast83 maybe in the configure desktop kontrol panel- behavior- device icon you can check the relevant types.
<GuHhH> im having trouble booting my linux... i end up in busybox... can anyone help?
<john> madindustries: 4 boxes except the source code
<madindustries> ok, thats fine
<kogler> hi all I'm running ubuntu Feisty with kde-core installed.
<madindustries> john select the third-party tab
<john> madindustries: source code from the philppines unchecked
<contrast83> shinobi: Thanks, but that's not quite it. They aren't mounting at all, it's not just that the shortcuts aren't showing up.
<kogler> I'm having some issues regarding the tty consoles as well as screen glitching upon logout.
<kogler> The tty consoles kinda work... but the text is enormous, and I have attempted to change it but it made no difference
<john> madindustries: third party no entries
<madindustries> select add
<shinobi> contrast83 okay, are you getting dmesg results when connecting? and/or lsusb outputs?
<flaccid> contrast83: i've had that before myself. try #kde . i fixed it by putting entries for them in fstab for /media/ but you should not need to do that as hald does it for you
<john> madindustries: what is apt line
<madindustries> john enter: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ fiesty main universe multiverse
<shinobi> flaccid contrast83, no fstab entries required, for sure.
<contrast83> flaccid: Already asked in there, but thanks. :-)
<flaccid> yeah thats happened on several installs for me
<john> madindustries: done still blank
<madindustries> john still blank?
<madindustries> john: under software sources?
<contrast83> shinobi: How would I check that? (I'm mainly working with a DVD, but I can try plugging my digital camera if it matters.)
<shinobi> contrast83 this might help http://floatingsun.net/articles/howtos/howto-usb-automount.html
<intelikey> ok got it all worked out.  formats and all  :)
<intelikey> not bad for an app that isn't even installed
<john> madindustries: u mean kubuntu software with the 4 boxes checked?
<madindustries> third-party software
<shinobi> contrast83 oh, okay, i see...
<john> madindustries: sry ya software sources still blank..do i have to run as root?
<shinobi> contrast83 actually, for your cdrom drive, there is/should be a fstab entry
<kogler> Erm. has anyone else had this problem?
<shinobi> contrast83 assuming it's an internal drive
<contrast83> hrmm... ok, pay me no mind...
<madindustries> john nvm try again and enter: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ fiesty main universe multiverse
<madindustries> (i forgot the "deb")
<contrast83> just tried putting the disc in the other drive and the dialog came up as normal...
<john> madindustries: there it goes
<shinobi> contrast83 if you have two drives then check that both have fstab listings
<contrast83> and now the originally problematic drive gives the same result... so umm... yeah, thanks anyway, guys
<madindustries> john: good, I have three more links, do the same with these
<madindustries> john enter: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ fiesty-updates main universe multiverse
<shinobi> kogler you can chnge the resolution of tty1-6
<contrast83> apparently kio_media just wanted to make me look dumb.
<john> madindustries: done
<madindustries> john enter: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ fiesty-security main universe multiverse
<shinobi> kogler one way is by editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst line
<john> madindustries: done
<intelikey> madindustries you and he may both want to add  "restricted"  to each of those lines   i said eariler  "i don't use the (restricted) repos but you may want them"
<intelikey> just a thought.
<madindustries> intelikey what do they offer?
<madindustries> thanks for the thought
<shinobi> kogler http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192675
<intelikey> the propritary drivers for nvidia and ati
<kogler> shinobi I already tried that, I don't think that's the problem.
<flaccid> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<madindustries> john enter: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ fiesty-backports main universe multiverse
<intelikey> binary only things.  because they are not open-source
<john> madindustries: done
<madindustries> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> np
<flaccid> BLOB
<intelikey> that's agent_blob to you flaccid
<intelikey> :)
<madindustries> john back to terminal: type: sudo dpkg -1 (then drag and drop/paste)
<john> madindustries: ok
<flaccid> lol
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> flaccid would you believe i'm almost 50...
<john> madindustries: adept manager is still open
<intelikey> so if i say things some time that don't sound quite right    just use that excuse on them.
<madindustries> oh your right
<madindustries> john close adept
<john> madindustries: the information about software is out of date....close?
<madindustries> john hit reload when it asks
<madindustries> john sry so many mistakes (im getting tired i guess)
<john> madindustries: thats ok now i cannot update
<madindustries> john cant update? did it say that?
<intelikey> john yes you can just close it and run the   sudo apt-get update    or you can use the apply and update feature of the adept manager   either way to the same end
<john> madindustries: ok
<madindustries> john that was intelikey who answered (hes smarter)
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> i doubt
<madindustries> or at least more experienced
<intelikey> never mistake experance for inteligents
<madindustries> true
<madindustries> anyway john back to terminal: type: sudo dpkg -1 (then drag and drop/paste)
<john> or what if you remote my desktop to see what is wrong  with this...its fine to connect me
<intelikey> the one works only on things you know   the other only on things you don't know.
<madindustries> john good idea but i have never remote desktop with kubuntu before
<john> intelikey: oh i see its bcoz e: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/fesity is not known on line 37 in source apt
<john> madindustries: source list
<intelikey> john he told you he forgot the  deb to begin that line...
<intelikey> i think...
<john> madindustries: ok ill edit it
<intelikey> or possably a missing space   that plays tricks too
<madindustries> fiesty spelled wrong
<john> intelikey: how can i edit the apt line i cannot open the adept manager
<intelikey> madindustries see    smart boy
<intelikey> :)
<john> intelikey: ur right two heads are better than one
<intelikey> john   kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> actually i should have noticed that.   i'm tired.   but only 33 minutes to go
<madindustries> so is it worked out now?
<madindustries> john does everything work now?
<john> madindustries: hahaha got it i hav edited thru kate.....yahooo
<john> madindustries: ya its working
<john> madindustries: updaaaating
<madindustries> k
<john> madindustries: ok were back whats next
<madindustries> anyway john back to terminal: type: sudo dpkg -1 (then drag and drop/paste)
<intelikey> !adeptctashfix | just in case, cause one never knows; does one...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptctashfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<john> madindustries: what is that -1 or -i
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | just in case, cause one never knows; does one...
<ubotu> just in case, cause one never knows; does one...: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<madindustries> -i
<madindustries> eye
<madindustries> aye
<intelikey> john i wondered about that too   he typed a one which would error out on you...
<madindustries> see intelikey is smart afterall
<john> madindustries: it has dependencies which one will be first
<madindustries> sudo apt-get install libgtkhtml2-0
* Xunil begrt mal alle hier im Raum
<intelikey> madindustries you have the same printer?   or did you install that just to help him ?      curious...
<madindustries> just to help
<intelikey> see
<madindustries> which by the way did not install
<intelikey> and he wont even pay you for the 5 hours of tech support...
<intelikey> :)
<Xunil> hey guys
<madindustries> we have been waiting for you because it wont install
<intelikey> Xunil
<madindustries> lol
<Xunil> what? got no better nickname
<madindustries> john sudo apt-get -f install
<intelikey> no no.   only if we can fix in 20 minutes or less.  cause i'm about to went
<john> madindustries: ok
<flaccid> haha
<madindustries> intelikey sudo alien -i bjfilter-common-2.50-2.i386.rpm
<madindustries> does not work
<madindustries> john did it finish?
<intelikey> oh.   well i've never used alien
<intelikey> but i think you need some -b --build dev   arg or something.
<intelikey> deb
<john> madindustries: you want me to paste it here?
<intelikey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<madindustries> intelikey example?
<john> madindustries: packages have unmet dependencies
<madindustries> john unmet dependencies? which are?
<arun> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<madindustries> john what are the unmet dependancies?
<john> madindustries: libltdl3, libcrypt4, imagemagick, libgtkhtml2-0:depends libgail-common, libgail18
<intelikey> apache may be a good server but i found cherokee easier for me to deal with...
<madindustries> john sudo apt-get install libgtkhtml2-0
<john> madindustries: sry it wont work
<john> madindustries: same unmet depend
<madindustries> any help intelikey
<intelikey> !find libgail-common
<ubotu> Found: libgail-common
<intelikey> !info libgail-common
<ubotu> libgail-common: GNOME Accessibility Implementation Library -- common modules. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 224 kB, installed size 512 kB
<intelikey> it's in main.
<madindustries> right so why isnt it there
<intelikey> !info libgail18
<ubotu> libgail18: GNOME Accessibility Implementation Library -- shared libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 92 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<intelikey> that's in main too   so his sources.list is hosed
<intelikey> redo it.
<flaccid> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<john> madindustries: couldn't open lock file
<flaccid> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<madindustries> nice find flaccid
<flaccid> dang
<madindustries> john http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> also good   ^
<john> ok going
<Xunil> hey ... need some help on samba... somebody there ???
<intelikey> sorry Xunil not me,  i'm like network illerate and leaving in 5 minutes.   maybe someone else.
<john> madindustries: kate is opened
<flaccid> Xunil: sup
<madindustries> xunil whats the problem
<madindustries> john chack all boxes on webpage
<madindustries> close kate
<intelikey> oh and i don't do windows   so that's three stricks...
<Xunil> I switched from Windows to Linux just a week ago
<Xunil> on my laptop
<john> madindustries: done
<madindustries> so it made a list?
<madindustries> john so it made a list?
<Xunil> but my Family still uses windows... how can I get a samba network betreen my Laptop and the Computers of my Family?
<john> madindustries: yap but the kate opened is this ok?
<john> madindustries: save it?
<madindustries> xunil do you have a network set up with windows pcs?
<madindustries> john yes save it
<john> madindustries: done
<Xunil> at the moment i do everything via ftp
<madindustries> intelikey what is the filename and directory
<john> madindustries: sudo again?
<Xunil> but it doesnt work properly
<intelikey> madindustries of ?
<flaccid> !samba | Xunil
<ubotu> Xunil: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<madindustries> the source file
<madindustries> intelikey source file
<intelikey> madindustries /etc/apt/sources.list
<madindustries> intelikey for john to replace with webpage output
<Xunil> thx... that's enough for now
<john> madindustries: he ask am i root?
<intelikey> madindustries sources.list  in  /etc/apt/   the way you asked it...
<Xunil> if there are any probs i will retourn
<madindustries> john name the test file sources.list
<intelikey> john if you are not root (can't save to /etc)  save in your home dir  and sudo cp file_you_save /etc/apt/
<madindustries> john: and put in /etc/apt
<intelikey> put it how ?      oh like intelikey said...
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ok i'm out of here.   later and good luck with that.
<john> madindustries: guys my head almost poops out.....can we go to the printer issue?....very sry
<john> madindustries: anyway i'll be here anytime this week
<john> madindustries: or how about dinner break...good idea?
<madindustries> john its alright im sorry things havent gone so smoothly but I have never used alien before so I cannot install printer without further help from people like intelikey
<madindustries> its 4:00 in the morning here
<john> madindustries: hats fine me too have soo many things from you bcoz im newbee..what? were you live
<madindustries> SoCal USA (with the surfers)
<john> madindustries: i mean so many things i learned from you
<madindustries> john im happy to hear that
<john> madindustries: wont you sleep?
<john> ya i really appreciate this helpful channel
<madindustries> john actually i think i will sleep goodnight, hopefully you will be back on soon (as well as me)
<madindustries> John is there any other quick things I can do for you?
<john> madindustries: ya sure but you know its 6pm here in cebu...soo maybe if its ok for you im gonna use my time seeking help to somebody
<madindustries> john sure go ahead thats a wonderful idea
<john> madindustries: well see aroung gonna go surfing automatix
<madindustries> lol, paalam john
<john> madindustries: thnx for the time kababayan
<patrux> IRC/LIST
<Fraction> hi there. got a really strange problem.. When using the 2.6.20-15 my wlan works fine, but when using the 2.6.20-16 the computor crashes each time I choose a specifik wland to connect to, how can this be?
<Fraction> * generic kernel
<arkaitz> Where do the download packages go when using Synaptic ?
<arkaitz> downloaded*
<tron__> Hey anyone can help me i cannot save configurations for sendmail i keep getting this error
<tron__> m4:/etc/mail/sendmail.mc:18: ERROR: end of file in string
<tron__> Support !!!!!!!!
<kanpachi> hello, how do i change back to the default theme that comes with kubuntu? i changed it
<combo> if i have such xorg.conf :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36544/ :: (fglrx installed) can i change the last part on [ Composite "Enable" ]  so i can install kxdocker ??
<combo> ( ATI Radeon 9600 )
<kanpachi> how do i change the background on the kon file manager?
<kanpachi> or disable it?
<combo> kanpachi: u mean appearance theme or what ?
<emilsedgh> kanpachi: you mean konqueror ?
<rand_acs> does anyone know how to set your default sound card, "suo asoundconf set-default-card Live" didn't work :(
<rand_acs> sudo*
<emilsedgh> kanpachi: if you mean konqueror, View->Configure Background
<kanpachi> thanx!!
<combo> can someone help me, pls ? [;
<anandanbu> How to make a partition of 15GB in Ubuntu 7.04 which has a free space of 115gb
<gustavo> i need some help with amavis/postfix, "Starting amavisd:   The value of variable $myhostname is "gustavo-laptop", but should have been a fully qualified domain name;"
<Daisuke_Laptop> anandanbu: first. learn the laws of physics inside and out.  second, break them.
<anandanbu> Daisuke_Laptop: what do you mean
<juanra> I need help
<juanra> ayuda :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> you want a 15gb partition with 115gb free
<Daisuke_Laptop> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<juanra> hola
<anandanbu> Daisuke_Laptop: Sorry for that actually my entire hdd contains ubuntu 7.04 and now i need a free space of 15gb how to create it
<Daisuke_Laptop> use gparted or qtparted
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Daisuke_Laptop> back up important personal data first, though
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, i'm off to class
<anandanbu> Daisuke_Laptop: k
<Ben_Cs> i want to eject my ipod. "sudo eject" does the job. how do i do the job without sudo? what group di need to add myself to?
<m4st3r> hi all
<m4st3r> I installed compiz-fusion on kubuntu 7.04
<m4st3r> but I cant see window name line...
<m4st3r> window name line, right?
<m4st3r> somebody help me
<magicmike> Hi. I'm trying to have my windows ntfs partitions mounted in Kubuntu. I have 2 windows partitions. I've been trying to post my fstab but I'm not getting a post number.
<anandanbu> m4st3r: what do you mean by window line
<m4st3r> top of windows
<m4st3r> window's name..
<Jucato> I think he's missing the window borders
<m4st3r> aha
<anandanbu> m4st3r: in the compiz configurator try tweaking the windows decoration
<Jucato> might want to ask in #ubuntu-effects as well
<anandanbu> m4st3r: does the window borders show up when you enable compiz or what
<m4st3r> anandanbu: okok
<m4st3r> i run compiz-fusion,
<m4st3r> i cant see window borders..
<backpro> hello
<m4st3r> my graphic card gma915,,
<magicmike> Hello
<backpro> i dont have /usr/include/GL in my computer what to do ?????
<backpro> i know what to do thanks
<backpro> good bye
<m4st3r> i solved it !!
<magicmike> Any help would be appreciated.
<m4st3r> compiz --replace -c emerald..
<XenThraL> hi, having trouble building wxSQlite3, ./configure just gives me: "configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash build/config.sub" anyone know how I can fix this?
<anandanb1> m4st3r: yeah try to set it as default in the sessions so that you get the windows border every time you login
<use> hello how can i restor deleted partition tables/
<anandanb1> magicmike: did you try ntfs-3g driver
<m4st3r> anandanb1: yeah thanks :)
<magicmike> No, I tried fuse.
<anandanb1> magicmike: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 or else http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<magicmike> I'll try. If not, I'll be right back. Thanks.
<magicmike> anandanb1: I get sudo: gedit: command not found
<Jucato> magicmike: instead of sudo gedit, use "kdesu kate" instead
<Jucato> sudo is for command line,gedit is for Ubuntu
<magicmike> Okay, will try. Thanks
<anandanb1> magicmike: whats the command that you gave its " sudo gedit"
<anandanb1> magicmike: no need of colons in between
<hanz> how do i get a program to run at startup?
<savetheWorld> hanz: do you mean when the system boots up or whe nX Windows starts up?
<Jucato> anandanb1: gedit doesn't exist on Kubuntu systems because it is a GNOME/Ubuntu app
<Jucato> !autostart | hanz
<ubotu> hanz: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<anandanb1> Jucato: yeah
<Jucato> hanz: but by default, KDE will restart any app you have left running when you logout
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<hanz> jucato, cheers man
<contrast83> Is anyone here using Splashy?
<javier> Hola.
<arun> how do i delete a folder from the terminal
<combinio> where can i find HOW-TO install compiz/xgl and all necessary drivers under ATI Radeon 9600 step by step ??
<Jucato> arun: empty folder?
<combinio> arun: rm -r name_of_the_folder
<Jucato> !compiz | combinio
<ubotu> combinio: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> arun: yeah that command. be careful though, once rm'ed, there's no restore
<combinio> Jucato: thx :)
<arun> Jucato: alright, thanks
<combinio> Jucato: where can i find out which drivers i have installed ? XGL or AIGLX ??
<combinio> - just can't remember ^^
<Jucato> um.. don't know.sorry.
<Jucato> and they aren't drivers I think
<combinio> Jucato: key
<m4st3r> HI
<Jucato> !hi | m4st3r
<ubotu> m4st3r: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<m4st3r> on kubuntu
<m4st3r> auto start program
<m4st3r> ....a -_-;
<m4st3r> How can i register auto start program?
<Ben_Cs> what's the CLI for upgrading? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Jucato> m4st3r: by default, KDE remembers the programs that you left running when you logout and restarts those when you log back in.
<Jucato> !autostart | m4st3r
<ubotu> m4st3r: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> Ben_Cs: practically, yes
<Jucato> but run update first
<Ben_Cs> ok
<m4st3r> Jucato: I wanna start command "compiz --replace -c emerald &"
<m4st3r> How can i register it?
<Jucato> I think there are specific instructions for compiz and KDE...
<Jucato> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> might want to see that help page and that channel.
<contrast83> m4st3r: do you have fusion-icon installed?
<m4st3r> contrast83: no
<m4st3r> what is it?
<m4st3r> dont search package..
<contrast83> m4st3r: one sec...
<emilsedgh> Jucato: there are many question's about Application's autostartup, how about a factoid about it?
* Jucato points emilsedgh a few lines up
<m4st3r> contrast83: one sec..?
<contrast83> m4st3r: http://download.tuxfamily.org/shames/debian-sid/desktopfx/unstable/fusion-icon_0.1.1+git20070812-shame-2_i386.deb
<Jucato> emilsedgh: saw it?
<contrast83> m4st3r: install that, then just drag and drop it from K Menu to ~/.kde/Autostart and you're set; *or* you can make a seperate session for Compiz-Fusion so you can choose whether you want it to start before logging in.
<mikko> hm, any ideas why i lose sounds if i reboot?
<m4st3r> contrast83: oh thanks! :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: ah, yes
<contrast83> m4st3r: np. did you use Beryl prior to Fusion?
<contrast83> Does anyone in here use Splashy?
<m4st3r> contrast83: i use compiz-fusion
* Jucato has given up on bootsplashes :(
<contrast83> m4st3r: i know. i meant did you *used* to use Beryl? If so, was just gonna point out Fusion-Icon is pretty similar to Beryl-Manager
* contrast83 is closer to a lovely-looking boot than he's ever been, and can't give up now. :-D
<Gosty> hello, i've got problem with filesystem. today i booted normal, but filesystem was read only. after restart i ran fsck to fix error which caused it, but KDE didn't start. after restart GRUB had error 17 (or 15) and didn't start too. I tried live Supergrub CD to boot to windows and just to backup files with EXT3 driver, but it's not running, because partition isn't mounted
<Gosty> please help me
<contrast83> Gosty: If worse comes to worst, you could do what I did in your situation, although I have to stress it's a *last* resort...
<Gosty> contrast83: if i can make backup befare it i agree
<Gosty> * before
<contrast83> Gosty: Boot into a Kubuntu live CD, delete *everything* from the Linux partition except your personal stuff you're keeping, then reinstall, but do the partitions *manually* and don't format them (you'll have to use the text-only installation disc for that unless you previously set up a seperate /home partition).
<contrast83> Gosty: Do you have another computer around?
<Gosty> contrast83: I can't mount linux partition in live CD
<Gosty> contrast83: yes i have
<Gosty> notebook
<contrast83> Gosty: Yeah you can.
<Gosty> contrast83: I tried to mount it but not successful. Windows partition I mounted successful but linux not
<contrast83> Gosty: I'm not sure if you can install and run nfs-kernel-server from the live cd or not. If so, I'd say that'd be the easiest way to do backups - just transfer stuff to the laptop. Otherwise you're stuck with K3b
<Gosty> contrast83: Where can I find the files in Live CD?
<Gosty> contrast83: I tried to mount it but not successful as i wrote.
<contrast83> Gosty: What exactly did it say (and what was the command you ran)?
<Gosty> contrast83: mount /dev/sda6 /media/sda6
<Gosty> contrast83: and before it i made directory /media/sda6
<Gosty> contrast83: mount -t ext3 /dev/sda6 /media/sda6
<contrast83> the mount command *was* done as root, right?
<Gosty> yes
<mahdi> anyone find a foolproof way to get beryl to start automatically?
<Gosty> contrast83: and windows partitions i mounted successfully
* contrast83 's thinking
<whisper> Does anyone think that kubuntu is a bit more buggy than ubuntu?
<Gosty> me
<whisper> ive tryed both now and had some strange shit with kubuntu
<contrast83> Gosty: Sorry, but I'm not sure. You might ask over in #grub
<whisper> hate the gnome interface tho..
<Gosty> thanks
<whisper> on the other hand some things that are better in ubuntu
<contrast83> Gosty: If you can't mount the partition in SuperGRUB *or* a live cd, it sounds like something pretty serious is wrong. :-\
<Gosty> contrast83: maybe i can do it but this CD is in espanol or what language
<contrast83> Gosty: ???
<contrast83> Download/burn another cd
<Dr_willis> to mount things one must be root, or use sudo also.
<contrast83> Dr_willis: He knows. :-)
<Dr_willis> The DSL or Puppy Live cd's are handy. only like 50-100mb also. :)
<anandanbu> I have a 160GB hdd with ubuntu7.04 installed and now i want to install windows in it how to partition the drive help needed
<hcbox> have you a partition for that ?
<contrast83> anandanbu: Erm... I've *heard* that GParted is capable of doing what you need, but I've also heard that it's impossible
<contrast83> anandanbu: If it can be done though, you'll need to make a new ext3 partition, move the current ubuntu installation to that, then install Windows. Just remember Windows has to be on the primary partition.
<Dr_willis> gparted can resize  a linxu isntall.. but windows tends to want to be on the first partition i recall.. THAT might mess linux up a little. but not near as bad, now that uuid's are in use by the linux install.
<flake> does it work on sata drives
<flake> kubuntu i mean
<flake> in other words can i install on sata with no probs
<anandanbu> contrast83: how is that possible
<Dr_willis> flake,  yes. works great fro some time now.
<contrast83> anandanbu: ?
<flake> cool ty
<anandanbu> contrast83: how to create another etx3 partition and move my stuff to that
<contrast83> anandanbu: Oh, nm... Download/burn Gparted, pop it in and reboot
<Dr_willis> anandanbu,   what will moving stuff acomplish?
<Lacrymology> If you want to use skim (scim-panel-kde) or scim-qtimm (Qt immodule support for SCIM), please select kconfig as the config module.  <<< what does this mean?
<anandanbu> contrast83: but to move my stuff to the created partition
<contrast83> Dr_willis: Read up. :-)
<Lacrymology> or rather
<Lacrymology> how do I do that?
<anandanbu> Dr_willis: i need my presentations, tutorials and videos with me
<contrast83> anandanbu: From my understanding, Gparted is capable of that, but I can't speak from experience.
<Dr_willis> he  should be able to rezise the linux partition, then install windows to the new one. BUT he will have to resstore grub.
<Dr_willis> this is on a laptop? 1 hard drive system?
<anandanbu> Dr_willis: no this is on my desktop
<contrast83> Dr_willis: Are you sure? I thought Windows had to be on the partition #1 on the disk?
<rrazpo> Hi all ! I'm a new on Kubuntu and I will to go a french chan, how can I ? (sorry for my english, I'm french  :/ )
<anandanbu> Dr_willis: you say that i boot with live cd and create a new partition in which i can install windows and then restore the grub
<Jucato> !fr | rrazpo
<ubotu> rrazpo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dr_willis> contrast83,  he could resize linux from the front.. BUT that may be a bit harder.  Im pretty sure gparted can do that.
<Dr_willis> Ive had windows be on the back of the hd.. (primary partition) but I may of had to tweak grub also.
<rrazpo> thank you ubotu =)
<Dr_willis> WHat Version of windows are we refering to anyway?
<anandanbu> Dr_willis: its XP
<Dr_willis> 'BEST' layout would be somthing like..  (windows) (linux /) (swap)
<Dr_willis> on 3 partitions.
<Dr_willis> depending on your needs.
<Dr_willis> even Best-er :) would be windows on its own HD, and Linux on its own hd.
<anandanbu> Dr_willis: Ok then i would do by formatting the entire hdd
<Dr_willis> HDA = windows, HDB = linux.
<Dr_willis> anandanbu,  'formating' is not the same as 'partitioning'
<contrast83> actually, (windows) (linux /) (linux /home) (swap). makes upgrading and recovering *much* easier*
<anandanbu> Dr_willis:HDA = windows, HDB = linux.
<combinio> !AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<contrast83> so 4 partitions
<_aaa> Jisao, good morning, can you tell me what printer is compatable with Ubuntu and Kubuntu 7.04, please?
<anandanbu> Dr_willis: can't understand HDA = windows, HDB = linux.
<Dr_willis> anandanbu,  Ok.. some how we all are confused now.. you got ONE or 2 hard DRIVES.. not partitions...
<contrast83> anandanbu: one hard drive for windows, another for linux
<Dr_willis> hard drives = little silver box' :)
<anandanbu> Dr_willis: I have only one 160GB HDD with Ubuntu7.04 installed
<Dr_willis> anandanbu,   Cant afford to go get a 2nd hd eh..
<Dr_willis> easiest thing to do would be get a 2nd hd.. put it on primary ide channel. Install windows, put 2nd hd back in (on ide channel #2) then fix grub/put grub on the MBR of hda
<anandanbu> Dr_willis: Not for now
<Dr_willis> hda = linux talk for first hd. :) hdb = 2nd hd. hdc = 3rd hd..
<Dr_willis> anandanbu,  bummer. If you lived near me.. id give ya a few..
<anandanbu> Dr_willis: where are you now
<Dr_willis> I picked up a 500gb hd for $99  last month. :)
<Dr_willis> Indiana
* genii sips a coffee
<Dr_willis> ive seen 40gb hd's on sale for like $30 locally
<anandanbu> Dr_willis: oh thats too far for me
<genii> Dr_willis: Around here you can get an 80 for that
<contrast83> if it weren't for having to keep the data that's currently on the hd, this would be a lot easier. i've set up several dual-boot installs on one hd without issue
<Dr_willis> genii,  yep. It pays to watch the sales.
<Dr_willis> well in any case.. if the data is  Imporntant -- BACK IT UP.. :)
<contrast83> true true
<Dr_willis> back it up to another machine, cd/dvd/usb/
<anandanbu> Dr_willis:contrast83: Anyway thanks for your help
<Dr_willis> then tatoo it onto the dog!@ :)
<genii> Poor puppy
<contrast83> cd's/dvd's scratch, even when well taken care of. at least from my experience.
<contrast83> anandanbu: np. good luck
<Dr_willis> contrast83,  i recall a year+ ago..  more durable cd/dvd's getting advertised (teflon coated?) but never saw them out in stores.
<contrast83> one day i'm gonna save up for a 1TB external hard drive that *everything* from all 3 of my computers gets backed up to.
<Dr_willis> contrast83,  i managed to get 2 500gb's for $200 total.
<Dr_willis> that will backup all my OTHER hd's i got. :)
<contrast83> Dr_willis: I think I saw those back when I worked at RadioShack. they never seemed to take off though
<contrast83> That actually reminds me of these things I saw at CompUSA though - little protective layers you put on the data sides of discs (while still leaving them readable) to keep them from getting scratched.
<BluesKaj> contrast83, wonder what the seektimes are like on those big HDDs when they have 200+Gs of data on them
<Dr_willis> contrast83,  these were not those d-skin covers.. this was built into the cd/dvd.
<Dr_willis> I got the dskins.. they dident work with the game copy protection.. :(
<Dr_willis> just a teflon coating ont he bootom of the cd i guess wa all it was.. goign to make the disks a little more $$ but not much.
<juan> can you remove the firefox crash warning
<Dr_willis> Whats the cost of DVD-DL media now? they still way high?
<contrast83> BluesKaj: Well, I've got a 320GB drive in my clunker which mainly serves as an nfs server, and I don't notice any slowdown. And this is with streaming HD video from it over a wireless connection.
<backpro> did i can watch internet tv from linux ??????
<contrast83> Dr_willis: Relatively, yeah. I don't see them going down until the DVD format is on its way out. They don't want to make it *too* cheap for the bootleggers.
<backpro> did i can watch internet tv from linux ??????
<contrast83> juan: Not that I know of, although there is a (very over-kill) workaround. Install the TabMixPlus extension. Last time I used it, it had an option for disabling Firefox's session manager.
<BluesKaj> clunker eh ? , well that's reassuring , contrast83
<backpro> the edgy ubuntu is dapper or Feisty
<backpro> the edgy ubuntu is dapper or Feisty ???????
<contrast83> repeating your question doesn't yield quicker responses
<contrast83> repeating your question doesn't yield quicker responses!!!!!!!
<backpro> ok iam sorry
<kalorin> is there an echo echo echo echo in here?
<Tomi-idle> backpro: yes you can watch tv, edgy is another version of ubuntu. there's also dapper, feisty, gutsy
<Tomi-idle> and some older ones
<contrast83> backpro: dapper=6.06, edgy=6.10, feisty=7.04...
<juan> contrast83: thx, thats abit overkill i just dont want to be warned that its restoring the session
<contrast83> juan: sorry, not sure... although it wouldn't surprise me if there's an extension that does just that and nothing else. might have to do some searching though.
<magicmike> jucato: I was able to get the first windows parttion mounted. However the second partition I get line 15 in /etc/fstab is bad. mount: can't find /dev/hdb5 in /fstab/ or /etc/mtabetc
<_RappeR_> heLLo
<magicmike> Sorry, typo! Forget last etc in that
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  try a 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb' see what it shows for that disk.
<_RappeR_> hey
<Dr_willis> Hello _RappeR_
<_RappeR_> is there anyone who can help me to install flash
<_RappeR_> player
<_RappeR_> on ubuntu 7.04
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<_RappeR_> thx
<_RappeR_> i wiew
<_RappeR_> the faq
<magicmike> It shows /dev/hdb1   *           1       15131   121539726    7  HPFS/NTFS
<contrast83> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<magicmike> And /dev/hdb2           15132       24792    77601982+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA
* contrast83 hates Adobe
<magicmike> And /dev/hdb5           15132       24792    77601951    7  HPFS/NTFS
* contrast83 is also a hypocrite
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  and just 'sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5  -t ntfs' gives an error also?
* Dr_willis thinks he got that mount line right.
<Dr_willis> -t may need to go after the mount command. :)
<contrast83> Has anyone in here used Splashy?
<magicmike> Dr. Willis: Yes, it says mount: mount point /media/hdb5 does not exist. (Thanks for the help.)
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  make the mountpoint. :) then try it again
<Dr_willis> lesson for the day. when mounting  the directory Mounting TO must exist beforhand.
<magicmike> Not sure how I make that mount point.
<Dr_willis> its a directory
<magicmike> Thanks for the lesson
<sparr> I would like to connect to my VPN at work.  It Just Works with our windows xp clients.  I can get kvpnc to say that I am connected, and i have a somewhat sensible looking ppp0 device after that, but nothing else seems to work.  Help?
<Dr_willis> mkdir /media/whatever-the-heck-ya-want
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> well wioth a sudo at the front
* Dr_willis has been teaching 'linux' to guys at work for the last month.
<magicmike> I guess it has to be different from the mount point for the other Windows partition?
<Dr_willis>  some of them have a hard time understanding the need to put a 'space' after the command
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  well that makes SENCE. :) unless you dont want to access the OTHER partition any more.
<Dr_willis> you can sort of 'hide' a partition/directory  that way
<Dr_willis> but not what you are tryign to do. heh.
<contrast83> Aaaahahahahaaaa.... I think I finally got Splashy to play nice. :-D
<contrast83> Brb...
<magicmike> Okay will try.
<Dr_willis> in my '/media/hda1' dir * NOT the mounted dir * i make a file called 'HDA1_IS_Not_Mounted' :) then when i mount it.. that file is no longer there.. the stuff from hda1 is.
<drag0_> wauuuuuuuuuuup?!
<drag0_> *>z<*
<_RappeR_> hey
<_RappeR_> ivan@ivan:~$ tar -zxf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<_RappeR_> tar: install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<_RappeR_> look
<_RappeR_> what's the problem
<Dr_willis> Hmm- i always just used the apt-get install commands to isntall flash.
<Jucato> _RappeR_: don't you want to just install Flash 9 from Add/Remove Programs?
<Dr_willis> the howto is saying to use that tar.gz?
<_RappeR_> there isn't in add/remove
<Jucato> we have it in the repositories. no need to manually download and install i
<Jucato> it*
<Dr_willis> You need to enable the other repositories.
<_RappeR_> how
<_RappeR_> ?
<Jucato> _RappeR_: Feisty or Dapper?
<Jucato> are you on Feisty, Edgy or Dapper?
<_RappeR_> feisty
<Dr_willis> I though there were some check box's :) somewhere.
<Jucato> it should be enabled by default
<Jucato> if not, go to System -> Adept Manager and search for flashplugin-nonfree
<magicmike> Okay Dr. Willis, I'll reboot and see what gives. BRB
<Dr_willis> reboot? you aint in linux right now eh?
<magicmike> Well, yea, I am.
<drag0_> so 4what ?:P
<Dr_willis> ok.. another lesson...
<Dr_willis> the 'mount /whatever/ whever stuff ' does NOT survive a reboot.
<Dr_willis>  for permenet mounting. thats what the /etc/fstab file is for,
<magicmike> I created a directory named lazerfunk. Yea, I'm trying the permanent mounting.
<Dr_willis> Then you need to properly create a fstab line for the drive.
<Ben_Cs> hi
<magicmike> So I'll need to reboot huh?
<_RappeR_> where i can find the firefox folder
<_RappeR_> in linux
<_RappeR_> ?
<Dr_willis> THEn use 'sudo mount -a' to mount it.
<Ben_Cs> what's the best virtual machine for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> _RappeR_,  its in .mozilla/ I belive
<DaSkreech> _RappeR_: the Folder?
* Jucato wonders why _RappeR_ needs it
<Dr_willis> Ben_Cs,  vmware server is free.. or theres virtualbox. (its gpl-free)
<Jucato> _RappeR_: try this command in Konsole, "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<_RappeR_> i must teke in the downloaded plug-ins
<xevil> I'm having issues with Konqueror... my internet connection is up but Konqueror returns an error that it can't connect to host... any suggestions
* Jucato sighs...
<Dr_willis> xevil,  other browsers work? irc works?
<xevil> irc is working now...
<_RappeR_> the terminal says me obsolet packet
<xevil> this is a new install and konqueror is the only browser at the moment
<Jucato> hm.. strange...
<Dr_willis> you might want to  update/upgrade  befor doing much else. Incase its a known/fixed bug.
<xevil> Dr_willis: good point...
<_RappeR_> i must the flash player to saw youtube videos
<drag0>  :|
<_RappeR_> im try to paste it manually but he says : you do not have permissions to paste
<kaminix|benkyou> Anyone know a good application to make schedules? I need to make a stylish and printable school schedule.
<magicmike> Dr. Willis: Haven't really got the full gist of it but the drive is now mounted. Thanks. I can never remember all these sudo commands. Is there a place where they can all be located?
<soc> hi
<soc> kde4beta2 has been released, will there be updated packages in gutsy, kubuntu.com or backports?
<BluesKaj> magicmike, i just copied them into a text file , which can copy and paste from
<nodesert> how can i learn the name of my computer?
<Jucato> name? as in hostname? it's usually username@hostname in Konsole
<xp_killer> what is the super button? BluesKaj
<sparr> xp_killer: usually the 'windows' key
<magicmike> Good idea. Also how can you tell which distro you're running?
<bona> hi, where can i find a driver for my "fujitsu siemens"-Mouse?
<BluesKaj> magicmike,lsb_release -a
<Jucato> !version | magicmike
<ubotu> magicmike: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<_RappeR_> jucato
<Jucato> kernel version: uname -r
<Jucato> _RappeR_: can you run "sudo apt-get update" then try to install flashplugin-nonfree again?
<Ben_Cs> Dr_willis: and the better one is?
<Jucato> otherwise, I'm not familiar with manually installing Flash
<Jucato> !flash | _RappeR_
<ubotu> _RappeR_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<_RappeR_> how i can paste the plugins in firefox folder
<_RappeR_> ?
<Jucato> _RappeR_: I don't  know how to handle Flash + Firefox because I rarely use Firefox and I install using flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> _RappeR_: can you run "sudo apt-get update" then try to "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" again?
<_RappeR_> wait a'm try again
<_RappeR_> nop
<elzbal> I joined this conversation halfway through... are you on AMD64?
<elzbal> And on Feisty?
<magicmike> I'm running 6.06 Dapper. Should I upgrade?
<_RappeR_> amd64
<DaSkreech> magicmike: or cat /etc/issue
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Jucato> no wonder it didn't work hehehe
<_RappeR_> ok
<_RappeR_> thZ
<elzbal> Flash on amd64 is a bit of a "special case". I used a script found here. It worked like a champ.    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
* Ezekeel is listening to Amarok 1.4 Welcome by Matthias Ettrich [Amarok] 
<elzbal> _RappeR_, I like the method from the forum/script a bit better than the manual-install-firefox-64... the script installs nspluginwrapper (which will be used by Gutsy too).
<DaSkreech> magicmike: What reasons would you have for upgrading?
<elzbal> Also, after that, Flash is working in Konqueror as well, since it picks up your Mozilla plugins.
<DaSkreech> Ezekeel: Welcome to the world of Amarok
<Ezekeel> hehe
<juan> to the nice person who tried to help me before it turns out there is a solution in about:config but i had to add the setting myself
<magicmike> Just inquiring. I'm happy with the present performance but I sounds like I'm running an older distro.
<Jucato> magicmike: Dapper is old if you take into account software versions. but that's what an LTS (Long Term Support) is supposed to be
<Jucato> rock stable by being old :)
<_RappeR_> elzbal thanKz
<_RappeR_> now the videos on youtube workZ
<_RappeR_> gOOd Bye
<elzbal> magicmike: That sounds like a question only you can answer. I personally prefer running a hair behind "bleeding edge", but there is a school of thought "if it ain't broke, don't fix it".
<elzbal> _RappeR_ you're welcome :)
<_RappeR_> jucato thanks for help
<_RappeR_> jucato thanks for help
<_RappeR_> ciaoX
<magicmike> elzbal. I can live with that thinking. LOL Thanks.
<magicmike> To all
<genii> !helpersnack | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Jucato> yummy!!
* Jucato stirs up some hot choco...
<Jucato> or maybe a kold one..
<backpro_> somebody know an filesharing software for linux like kazza ?????
<stdin> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<BluesKaj> backpro_, ktorrent
<Jucato> kazaa doesn't use torrents iirc
<BluesKaj> oops backpro_ mldonkey
<BluesKaj> or kmldonkey
<BluesKaj> amule and frostwire are full of fake files and ads
<kkathman> true that
<Jucato> and virus and spyware... but we dont worry about that here right? :)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<backpro__> i lose my default sources.list
<backpro__> what to do ?
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<DaSkreech> bam!
<magicmike> Hey jucato do you run antivirus program here?
<Jucato> I personally don't.... but I might, just for Windows people
<DaSkreech> !antivirus
<stdin> virus? what's that then? :p
<Jucato> I might be receiving files that might be infected and unwittingly propagate them
<DaSkreech> stdin: Like the flu in winter
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<stdin> DaSkreech: last time I got the flu was in the summer
<[GuS] > Antivirus? what is that? :P
<DaSkreech> !antivrus | [GuS] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about antivrus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<feimao> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<genii> Thats a thing you put on windows operating systems
* DaSkreech kicks the bot. Do fuzzy searches!
<[GuS] > DaSkreech: i said it as a joke... cause i do not use antivirus no linux :P
<DaSkreech> [GuS] : I know I was being purposely annoying otherwise I would have corrected myself
<[GuS] > lol
<kaminix|benkyou> Okay, I have two problems when printing a schedule in KOrganizer. 1) It shows only the names of my lessons, not when they start or their location. 2) The text is too smal, it's ugly.
<Albert> Hello ! I would like to know if someone here use a laptop HP Pavilion dv9592ef (or dv95xx) ?
<BluesKaj> I just make sure I have a good antivirus on my windoes partition
<andreasn> hi all! How do I add a ksplash-screen in the control-center (gutsy)?
<arkygeek> hi everyone.  I am coming at you live from a 24" iMac =)
<BluesKaj> arkygeek, nothing like making ppl envious right off the top :)
<arkygeek> I have triple boot set up (it's a thing of beauty ;-) )  I have a couple of questions though...
<arkygeek> BluesKaj: heh
<BluesKaj> sounds like you don't need any help here :)
<DaSkreech> arkygeek: Mac Linux and Solaris?
<arkygeek> well, I am struggling with the sound...
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Albert> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arkygeek> DaSkreech: :-(  sadly, I have xp installed... I probably will never use it, as I can build my app's pkgs in vmware, but I I thought I would do it so I can show it off to my mates ;-)
<DaSkreech> arkygeek: Should have done Vista
* arkygeek shudders
<arkygeek> nothx
<DaSkreech> So you could parallels them side by side to showcase how much better the other two are while taking up less resources
<DaSkreech> Would be really fun :)
<arkygeek> ahhh  heh
<buggie> what can I use to rip audio tracks to mp3?  I've got kubuntu feisty and I've installed medibuntu repositories.  I thought I could use k3b as I've installed the mad mp3 libs, but it only lets me rip to wav and ogg...
<billy> salut
<magicmike> Any easy to follow instructions on working with and installing tar.gz files?
<buggie> cli - tar -xzvf <filename>
<buggie> sorry, that was just a command
<genii> man tar
<buggie> man tar?
<pag> buggie, install (at least) lame
<magicmike> ?
<pag> !info lame | buggie
<ubotu> buggie: lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<magicmike> Speak newbie pleez.
<pag> magicmike, .tar.gz is a compressed archive - just like .rar or .zip
<genii> magicmike: Most commands or apps on linux, especially system type commands have a manpage or manual for them. you see the manual for a particular thing by going: man <thing>
<buggie> will lame give me a gui? or is it exclusively cli?
<stdin> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pag> magicmike, you can unpack them by rightclicking and selecting Extract
<pag> buggie, it's a library that other GUIs may use.
<Jucato> buggie: neither. it's just a library.
<buggie> pag: oic
<buggie> so having lame, what could I then use to rip to mp3?  k3b?
<Jucato> !ripping | buggie
<ubotu> buggie: To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<tim_away> magicmike: installing tar file: the stuff in most tar files is code, like that programmers write. how exactly you install the stuff in it depends on what language its in, so first we'll get it out of the tar:
<tim_away> "tar -xzf FILENAME.tar.gz".
<tim_away> type that at the comandline with your file as FILENAME. probably best to put it in its own directory first
<tim_away> still here?
<tim_away> oh.... :-(
<DaSkreech> magicmike: what's the file for?
<magicmike> I have a Lexmark X5250 printer I haven't been able to install.
<DaSkreech> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<feimao_> !dvdrip
<genii> So it's some ppd file?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<feimao_> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<buggie> Jucato: thank you.  That was quick and painless
<Jucato> :)
<feimao_> !codes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<feimao_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<feimao_> !rulesa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rulesa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<feimao_> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tim_away> magicmike: apparantly with lexmark printers: they are basicly the least linux friendly printers :( however there are drivers for some of the Z series printers
<tim_away> which work with some of the x series
<Jucato> !botabuse | feimao_
<ubotu> feimao_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<tim_away> but you dont know if or which one without trying
<magicmike> Daskreech: I downloaded an X5250SampleCUPS -1.0-1
<magicmike> Extracted the files and trying to figure out how to use.
<tim_away> you need to build them, but first you need to build the libraries they might depend on
<tim_away> http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/sequentialem/home/0,6959,204816596_659668514_676597484_en,00.html
<tim_away> similar to the above I guess, try getting them through adept first
<tim_away> before trying to find and build them yourself
<tim_away> I'm affriad if your new to linux this is going to be hard, but you'll learn a lot
<magicmike> Maybe a new printer would be best. LOL I'm still trying to figure out how to navigate directories in terminal.
<SlimeyPete> all you need to know are "cd <directorypath>" and "cd .."
<magicmike> So you must use cd before and after the directory path
<SlimeyPete> no
<SlimeyPete> just before
<SlimeyPete> then to go down a directory you can use "cd .."
<tim_away> "cd .." means go up a directory
<SlimeyPete> so... "cd /home/pete" puts me in /home/pete, then "cd .." puts me in /home/
<tim_away> "ls" means list directory, and you can put a path after it to get it to list a random directory
<magicmike> Okay you seem to always start out in the desktop diectory, is that correct?
<tim_away> but if you follow the instructions in the link I posted, adjusting them for the fact they are instructions for something else you should be fine
<tim_away> you used the black command prompt window in windows?
<tim_away> its like that
<SlimeyPete> magicmike: you always start out in /home/<your username>
<DaSkreech> !commands | magicmike
<ubotu> magicmike: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SlimeyPete> desktop is /home/<username>/Desktop
<tim_away> oh its case sensetive, dont let that catch you
<DaSkreech> !tab | magicmike
<ubotu> magicmike: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<aguitel> anyone helpme ?
<sakthian> hi
<magicmike> okay, I type cd/home/magicmike/desktop and I get no such file or directory.
<DaSkreech> magicmike: space inbetween cd and /
<DaSkreech> magicmike: press up to get the last command
<tim_away> and press tab for autocomplete, its sooo useful
<DaSkreech> aguitel: did you ask something?
<magicmike> Okay, I put the space and I get the same.
<tim_away> desktop has a captial
<tim_away> *capital
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,i have problem with X
<tim_away> like I said its case sensetive
<DaSkreech> aguitel: right
<tim_away> magicmike: but you can press tab when you have half a given word written and it fills the rest in, so its not so much typing as you might thing
<bonesss> hi guys
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,when i try to restore the backup xorg.conf it say there not space in the device
<DaSkreech> argh
<DaSkreech> aguitel: you are logged in?
<bonesss> where are the init files in kubuntu?
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,now i am booting with live cd
<tim_away> magicmike: so first you want to get the dependencies installed. most programs depend on libaries and code other than themselves, you need to make sure its there
<magicmike> Okay here is where I'm at magicmike@magicmike-desktop:~$   Now if I want to navigate to a folder on my desktop named My Files how would I do that?
<DaSkreech> aguitel: can you mount your drive?
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,for what?
<DaSkreech> magicmike: cd<space>Des<tab>My<tab>
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  you may want to read a few bash/shell beginners guides.
<DaSkreech> aguitel: so you can fix it
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  the tab key does 'file name completion' makes it handy
<bonesss> i need to play "ifconfig" in boot time
<bonesss> how i do it?
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  also rember that CaSe Is ImPorntAnT
<Dr_willis> bonesss,  play?
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,with the live cd?
<Dr_willis> bonesss,  you can run commands from the file /etc/rc.local easially enough
<tim_away> magicmike: read the guid :), after that dependencies first. open up a terminal (konsole in system in the start menu)
<Dr_willis> bonesss,  they get ran at the end of the init process.
<DaSkreech> aguitel: Right you are on the live CD now right >
<DaSkreech> ?
<ksivaji> how to configure LAN in ubuntu
<tim_away> magicmike: and type into it sudo apt-get sigC++
<aguitel> DaSkreech , not yet
<Dr_willis> ksivaji,  from X/KDE? or from the terminal?
<bonesss> Dr_willis: my pppoe connection has connected in boot time
<bonesss> i need to execute the ifconfig before it
<ksivaji> Dr_willis from terminal ?
<aguitel> DaSkreech , my pc is slow
<DaSkreech> aguitel: Oh. ok where are you talking from now?
<tim_away> magicmike: it will want your password, so type that in. the terminal doesnt show up stars or anyting, so just type it and hit enter, I repeat dont expect to see stars
<Dr_willis> bonesss,  if  theres some commands you want to run after the init process is done. but befor the user logs in the /etc/rc.local is a good place for that.
<aguitel> DaSkreech , another pc
<DaSkreech> aguitel: of course :)
<Dr_willis> ksivaji,  the ifconfig command is used for that normally.  You may have to read its man pages and some other docs however.
<tim_away> magicmike: done that?
<magicmike> Read what guide? I'm still trying to figure out how to navigate this directory and you're shooting a little too much at me at one time. I do appreciate your help though.
<Xera> I'm not sure if this should be in #lua or here but, I'm trying to install luasocket, I've installed liblua5.1-socket2 but am missing core.so, is there another package I need?
<DaSkreech> !commands | magicmike
<ubotu> magicmike: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bonesss> Dr_willis: ok man, i will do it
<bonesss> thanks
<tim_away> magicmike: the guide was the one just posted
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  bash beguiners/shell starter guides.. You need to learn some very very FUNdamentals. :)
<tim_away> magicmike: it will help a lot, but terminal skillz is useful
<tim_away> magicmike: and works for windows too!
<Dr_willis> Terminal Skills SAVE your Backside.
<soc> hi
<ksivaji> Dr_willis but my college system having redhat os says ifconfig is  not a command ?
<soc> what do i have to execute to start kde4beta2?
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: from the splinters you got messing around in terminal
<Dr_willis> ksivaji,  ifconfig is a command.. but you may need root access to run it.
<DaSkreech> soc: install it log out choose KDE4 from the login screen
<aguitel> DaSkreech , i am in the desktop with the live cd right now
<kaminix|benkyou> How do I find the gpg key for this repository? http://ftp.sunet.se/pub/kde/stable/3.5.7/kubuntu/
<soc> mh it doesn't open
<soc> Exec?
<aguitel> DaSkreech , what i need to do
<soc> currently it reads: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kstart
<bonesss> /etc/rc.local has "exit 0". i put "ifconfig" before ou after that?
<DaSkreech> aguitel: mount your hard drive
<DaSkreech> kaminix|benkyou: What? what are you doing?
<bonesss> or*
<Dr_willis> bonesss,  A++ you are 'thinking' and 'reading' and 'learning'  You will go far.. Yes you are correct.
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,i how i do that ?
<DaSkreech> aguitel: Umm there is probably a easy gui way but let me do the terminal way if you don't mind
<Dr_willis> bonesss,  the command 'ifconfig' wont do anything that i am aware of..  it will just show the inter faces
<soc> DaSkreech: do you have an idea?
<kaminix|benkyou> DaSkreech: I'm adding the page I showed you to my repos. It works as is, but because I don't have the key for the repo it will always complain about untrusted packages.
<bonesss> Dr_willis: "ifconfig 0.0.0.0"
<tim_away> naa you can use it for things like ifconfig eth0 up
<Dr_willis> bonesss,  that makes a little mroe sence. :)
<soc> are there any enviremont variables i have to set?
<bonesss> :D
<Dr_willis> not sure what thats doing.. but at least it makes more sence..
<bonesss> "ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0"*
<jhutchins> bonesss: What are you trying to achieve?
<tatters> been trying to open mount point editor in kubuntu getting error libpython2.5.so not found in paths
<kaminix|benkyou> DaSkreech: Using it for KDE 3.5.7 software which I did not have in my current repos
<Dr_willis> i always set up my machines with static ips on my lan. :)
<DaSkreech> kaminix|benkyou: Right but kubuntu has 3.5.7 repos
<jhutchins> bonesss: the init process already runs the network configuration process, so running ifconfig is redundant.
<jhutchins> bonesss: If your networking isn't woking, it needs to be fixed somewhere else.
<kaminix|benkyou> DaSkreech: Really? Where?
<kaminix|benkyou> DaSkreech: And why are they not standard?
<DaSkreech> kaminix|benkyou: go to http://kubuntu.org
<DaSkreech> soc: it won't start when you choose it at login?
<DaSkreech> how did you install?
<soc> no
<soc> from gutsy
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> Ummm
<DaSkreech> ask in #kubuntu-devel ?
<bonesss> jhutchins: my eht0 is configured with 10.1.1.2, and it doesn't works for me
<stdin> soc: did you install kdebase-woekspace ?
<soc> ok
<soc> i don't see that package ...
<stdin> soc: it's in gutsy, and it's needed
<soc> don't find that
<magicmike> Still haven't got it. Sorry
<DaSkreech> magicmike: Which folder are you in?
<DaSkreech> type pwd
<soc> searching for "workspace" only reveals gworkspace.app
<Dr_willis> !find workspace
<ubotu> Found: gworkspace-apps-wrappers, gworkspace.app
<maverick_> hoe can i know the "dev" of my bluetooth
<maverick_> ?
<maverick_> how*
<Dr_willis> !find kdebase
<ubotu> Found: kdebase, kdebase-bin, kdebase-data, kdebase-dbg, kdebase-dev (and 3 others)
<soc> kdebase is kde3-only ...
<stdin> Dr_willis: not in feisty, and I don't know if ubotu has updated yet
<stdin> soc: no, kdebase-workspace is kde4, see kdebase-workspace
<stdin> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<emilsedgh> stdin: which modules ar packaged?
<stdin> emilsedgh: for feisty?
<emilsedgh> yes
<stdin> emilsedgh: none yet, there are some dependence issues (which I'm having a look at)
<emilsedgh> stdin: yes
<emilsedgh> stdin: are you creating packages?
<stdin> emilsedgh: no, just helping out
<tim_away> mike are you behind a router? I think desktop sharing might be the easiest way here
<emilsedgh> oh
<soc> i hope kde4beta2 will be in gutsy soon
<stdin> there are some naming differences in gutsy/feisty it seems
<emilsedgh> I hope this time we'll have kdenetwork too
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,i mounted
<stdin> soc: it is, I have it now...
<DaSkreech> It occurs to me that Basket is very cool
<DaSkreech> aguitel: from the command line type df -h
<DaSkreech> see how much space is free on the mounted drive
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,ok
<magicmike> GFinally navigated to the desktop directory and it listed the folders there but not able to navigate beyond that yet.
<soc> but i don't find startkde!
<gustavo> Sep  6 12:25:13 gustavo-laptop postfix/local[19555] : 3B9161F4DA: to=<teste@gustavo.org>, relay=local, delay=0.08, delays=0.05/0/0/0.04, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to open mailbox. )
<gustavo> can anybody help?
<stdin> soc: like I said, you need kdebase-workspace to get that
<DaSkreech> magicmike: Type ls
<soc> ok
<DaSkreech> magicmike: tell me if you see the list of your Directories
<soc> i'll try the main server now
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,in /dev/hda7 there are not space
<soc> ok stdin, it wokrs
<magicmike> I see the list and I am able to navigate into a couple of them but one that is named My Files doesn't gives command no such file or directory.
<soc> my mirror seems to lad behind
<DaSkreech> aguitel: ok well go to the drive and we can see what we can clean up
<DaSkreech> magicmike: use tab
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,what drive? hda7 ?
<DaSkreech> magicmike: type cd then a space then My then a tab
<DaSkreech> aguitel: yes you mounted it? browse to the folder it is mounted to
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  Talk about Shell BASICS. :)
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,i monted
<magicmike> When I tab nothing happens.
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  the issue is the SPACE in the file name. use Quotes or let the shell complete/excape the space.
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  in the future DONT use spaces in file/dir names. :) makes it much easier
<DaSkreech> magicmike: it should complete the name
<Dr_willis> cd 'whatever this is'
<DaSkreech> magicmike: press tab twice
<DaSkreech> magicmike: It should print out a list of option
<DaSkreech> magicmike: and don't forget if it's a capital M for My you need to type a capital <
<DaSkreech> M
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,i am in the drive hda7
<Dr_willis> and its the TAB KEY,. not T A B :)
<magicmike> Okay, that time tab worked.
<Dr_willis> guy at work was.. "Gee i never use the Tab key befor Linux!"
<Dr_willis> :)
<magicmike> Yea, I knew it was the tab key. LOL
* Dr_willis is still looking for the ANY KEY.
<magicmike> I'm only a partial idiot, not complete. LOL
<Dr_willis> 'click the right mouse button' , BOFH: 'how do I knwo which one is the RIGHT button! what if i click the wrong button!'
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> aguitel: ok
<DaSkreech> do you know of anything off the top of your head you can delete?
<DaSkreech> magicmike: Hooray you are now a linux command line user :)
<magicmike> When you put a space in the folder name the result is My\ Files/
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,the last thing i do is instaling ubuntu ( over kubuntu)
<magicmike> Whoopeee, give me my bachelors degree.
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  correct. the '\ ' is 'escaping' the space.
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  for your final exam - how would you remove a file with the name of '-hello' :)
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,where are the ubuntu files for example to erase them ?
<DaSkreech> magicmike: yes it needs to escape the space
<magicmike> The biggest problem I was having is when to use cd / and when to use just cd.
<elzbal> Dr_willis: With the gui.  :)
<DaSkreech> magicmike: windows does it by puttin " " around the names
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,can i erase vmlinuz.old ?
<DaSkreech> aguitel: I guess
<Dr_willis> " = weak quotes in linux, and ' = strong quotes
<DaSkreech> aguitel: are you removing kubuntu?
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,not
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: don't talk french to him
<magicmike> Wait a sec. I'll creat a directory I don't want and then I'll tell ya if I know or not.
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  so we are back to telling him to go read some bash starter guides :)
<DaSkreech> aguitel: ah. do you have a seperate /home partition or everything is on one partition
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: better you explain when to use / and when not ot
<DaSkreech> to
<magicmike> Hey, that was Russian, not French. LOL
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,yes
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  i always use
<Dr_willis> single quotes. i never can figure out the / stuff :)
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,separate partition
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,seperate partition
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: jerk :)
<DaSkreech> aguitel: ok
<DaSkreech> aguitel: how big is /
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,3.7 g
* DaSkreech winces
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,i dont know why is full
<DaSkreech> That's not a whole lot of wiggle room for two DEs
<DaSkreech> aguitel: Well I can show you if you like
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,what is initrd.img.old ?
<DaSkreech> aguitel: type du -cks * | sort -rn | head -11
<magicmike> Yay, I remove a directory. Set it off on the left, set it off on the right....LOL
<DaSkreech> aguitel: your old kernel
<DaSkreech> magicmike: neat :)
<DaSkreech> that's an often asked question here
<DaSkreech> aguitel: that will give you the directories sorted by which one is taking up the most space
<DaSkreech> aguitel: I can tell you right now it's usr
<danielronin> hello, I partitioned my root with way too much space (9G) and my home with not enough, is there anyway to shave about 4g off of the root partition and allocate it to home with the GUI in the Kubuntu installer?
<DaSkreech> You can cd into it press up and run that command again
<magicmike> Cool. I got this tab thing going on too. LOL Now is there a command for recovering some file you accidentally delete?
<DaSkreech> danielronin: erm. Qtparted but I think the command line parted might be safer
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  Not really.. so DONT do it. :)
<DaSkreech> magicmike: if you delete it from the command line and you have ext3 and yuo haven't over written rm then no
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  you could make a safedelete command, that just moved the file...
<DaSkreech> if any of the above aren't true. Maybe
<magicmike> What's a safedelete command? Yo DaSkreech Thanks for helping with that. I appreciate it. Maybe we can work on that compiling of the Printer Drivers of this Lexmark X5250 later.
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  a command you could MAKE. :) as an example.  you could make a 'mv' alias, that would move things to a 'to_delete' dir, instead of actually deleteing them
<DaSkreech> magicmike: replace rm with something else
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  and if this is all greek to you.. well.. time to like we said.. read some bash starter guides.
<Dr_willis> !info abs
<ubotu> Package abs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> then have a script delete things in that dir that are a month old
<magicmike> That sounds cool.
<magicmike> Do WMA files play in Amarok?
<DaSkreech> sure
<DaSkreech> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<danielronin> sorry, timed out, i didn't get that reply DaScreech
<hcbox> is it possible to convert mp3 > wave when burning with k3b ?
<DaSkreech> danielronin: erm. Qtparted but I think the command line parted might be safer
<Dr_willis> hcbox,  yes -  i belive thats doable..
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,i am in usr folder
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,what i do?
<DaSkreech> aguitel: press up to get back the du -cks command and run it again
<DaSkreech> it will lead you to what's taking up space
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,what command?
<DaSkreech> du -cks * | sort -rn | head -11
<Jucato> hm.. ducks...
<magicmike> I set up my Linux on one single partition. Is it possible to create a new partition with the unused space without having to reinstall?
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,i mke
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,i make
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,ind now ?
<DaSkreech> aguitel: sorry?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Yeah I jsut alias it
<DaSkreech> magicmike: yyeah
<aguitel> DaSkreech , i make du -cks * | sort -rn | head -11
<DaSkreech> aguitel: you are in the terminal?
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,yes
<DaSkreech> aguitel: You typed that in?
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,yes
<DaSkreech> aguitel: the top folder is the one that is taking up space
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,yes
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,lib is
<DaSkreech> Interesting
<Ibitsa> i set root password with "sudo passwd root" and now i can use that passwd with "su" command but when i want to edit a file as root in kde or use adept etc. i still have to use my old passwd can someone please explain what is this?
<aguitel> DaSkreech ,and
<deviance> Whats the easiest way to install nvidia drivers in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Ibitsa,  you are using 'sudo' as a user. that wants the USERS password.
<DaSkreech> cd into that and repeat
<rjune__> Ibitsa: most GUI stuff is configured to use sudo, which is configured to use your password
<Dr_willis> sudo is a 'safeer' way to access the 'su' stuff.
<DaSkreech> You will find where the files taking up space
<Dr_willis> Its 'best' to stick with the sudo method. dont  'su'
<Dr_willis> if you need a root shell use 'sudo -s'
<rjune__> Dr_willis: safer is subjective. in a multiuser setup, proper sudo configuration is best.
<Dr_willis> rjune__,  yep. then theres arguments on WHICH way to set up sudo is best. :)
<rjune__> in a single user setup, it's fairly easy to argue that sudo is less secure then su.
<Dr_willis> Wasent theres some new Security features in  The next ubuntu release?
* rjune__ shrugs
<rjune__> I want kde4
<Dr_willis> Bah. :)
<Dr_willis> We need UAC in Ubuntu! :) that way we can be just as annoyed as in vista!
<Ibitsa> Dr_willis: can i set different password to be used with "sudo" it is now my account password?
<rjune__> Ibitsa: sudo uses your account password.
<Dr_willis> Ibitsa,  you are setting the root users password with that 'sudo passwd' command.
<Dr_willis> as rjune__  just said.. sudo uses the USERS password as a 'security' check.
<Dr_willis> you can even disable that with the sudo configs.
<Ibitsa> hmm
<Dr_willis> 2 paths to do similer tasks. :)
<Dr_willis> sudo is worth reading about. you can do some neat tricks with it.
<Dr_willis> allow user bob to use 'shutdown' but not user 'jill' and so forth.
<rjune__> yeah, running anything as root without a password is fun
<Ibitsa> maybe i just should study more about sudo stuff
<rjune__> that would be best
<deviance> Guys, to set up nvidia drivers I need to run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Dr_willis> i made a user called 'halt' once with no password. and a shell of 'halt' that way i could halt the system from the login: :)
<deviance> Can i do that from konsole?
<Dr_willis> theres BETTER ways to do that also. :)
<Dr_willis> deviance,  i always isntall the restricted-manager tool to handle that stuff.
<stdin> deviance: yes, you're supposed to :)
<Dr_willis> but id go with stdin
<Dr_willis> :)
<deviance> So, It doesnt matter if I am running any programs?
<DaSkreech> rjune__: KDE4 is a apt-get (and some repo setups) away
<stdin> deviance: no, you'll have to logout and restart X anyway for the settings to apply
<deviance> So if I run it will it take care of logging out?
<stdin> deviance: no, you run that command, then logout and restart X, then log back in
<deviance> Also whats the command to restart x?
<deviance> Or can I ctrl alt backspace
<Dr_willis> deviance,  thats what i use.
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> deviance: that works
<deviance> Ok
<DaSkreech> deviance: save stuff
<stdin> deviance: it's in the menu on the login screen, or just  ctrl-alt-bs
* deviance prays
<DaSkreech> deviance: or they go with X
<Dr_willis> if ya altctrl-bs fast.. then hit alt-ctrl-del fast.. you can go into reboot mode. :)
<Dr_willis> if you are fast.
<angelo> ubuntu-it
<angelo> #ubuntu-it
* stdin reminds people that KDE4 beta 2 is not in feisty yet, so don't try to install it :)
* Jucato just smiles at stdin
<stdin> I bet there will be people asking, as I recall from the beta 1 release
<tim_away> deviance: you got a gforce mx?
<Jucato> there have been people asking since the review from troy came out :)
<deviance> gforce 7300gs
<deviance> But the xserver restart failed, its stuck on a flashing cursor, what do i do??
<deviance> I'm on other PC
<deviance> And Ideas stdin?
<stdin> deviance: how did you install it?
<tim_away> deviance: yes thats glx, not legacy
<deviance> ran sudo nvidia-glx-setup
<deviance> Or what ever it asked me to
<deviance> What do i do next?
<tim_away> deviance: sometimes I shit you not, nvidia-glx-setup removes glx when you apt-get it
<deviance> :(
<tim_away> try getting nvidia-glx again
<deviance> Well, its stuck on a flashing cursor, manula restart?
<deviance> Or does it take a while?
<tim_away> so glx enable ran?
<tim_away> ok you must have the package then
<tim_away> try control z, c, etc
<deviance> Yes, i have the package, it failed on xserver restart
<magicmike> BBL. Thanks for all the help.
<tim_away> and alt f2 for another terminal
<deviance> What do they to Tim
<deviance> I'm on a black screen with a flashing cursor
<deviance> Hmph, I'll see what happens
<deviance> Byee
<tim_away> ok, so the status is, xorg didnt start? but you got to a console? and ran glx enable? and then it ocked up?
<rjune__> stdin: I know. I cry every day about it
<stdin> rjune__: every day? it was released today :p
<rjune__> kde4 isn't updated as much as I would like.
<stdin> well, that's up to the kde project
<Jucato> kde4 isn't updated as much as you would like? how much would you like?
<stdin> get the svn version, plenty of updates then :p
<Jucato> twice a day if you like even
<ce> is kde4-beta2 in gutsy?
<DaSkreech> yes
<Jucato> yes it is, but there's still a very slight problem
<Jucato> you can get over it though
<deviance> I restarted my Xserver after a nvidia glx install and its not working
<deviance> stdin: Any ideas?
<deviance> X wont start
<ce> oh? so what is the problems with beta2?
<aesebu55> I have a GE909 game pad. The buttons work but the up/down/left/right wont work. The stuff I found using google doesn't work. Please help.
<aesebu55> Also, it works in jscalibrate
<deviance> How do you start the x server from recovery console?
<stdin> deviance: try the nvidia-glx-legacy package maybe
<deviance> How would I do that?
<deviance> All i can do it is boot into recovery?
<deviance> Otherwise i get a black screen with a flashing cursor
<stdin> deviance: apt-get remove nvidia-glx && apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<deviance> So i boot into recovery and run that?
<deviance> Could I just removed nvidia-glx and run what i had before?
<deviance> The propietory drivers?
<deviance> Or w/e it uses out of the box
<stdin> deviance: you can choose the old one, run "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and choose the "nv" driver (not "nvidia")
<deviance> Okaay
<deviance> Thanks
<deviance> Ill get back to you after I have tried them
<tim_away> I was going to sugest running that, getting a working config, then getting glx enable to generate from that
<yurimxpxman> I forget.. what's the command to send a document to the printer?
<oxyman> yurimxpxman: lpr
<patrick__> hy.. i need to configure grub, can somebody help me pls??
<tim_away> what does it need to do?
<tim_away> you change the files in /boot/grub
<patrick__> i want that it chances the time and the system which it is loading
<deviance> stdin:  I love you!
<deviance> It works :D
<deviance> Its a higher resolution, so i need to change that
<deviance> But I am so removign glx :P
* stdin feels the love
<deviance> You should :F
<deviance> :D*
<deviance> LOL I have seen my error.
<deviance> I installed glx new
<deviance> Not glx
<deviance> I am an idiot
<deviance> Thanks all the same lol
<stdin> patrick__: press Alt-F2 and put in "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst" then you can edit grubs settings, it's quite well documented but ask if you aren't sure
<emilsedgh> there are serveral missing kcm modules, Boot Manager (Grub) Editor, X Editor, etc
<kaminix> Is there any way to remove KPPP without removing Kubuntu Desktop?
<stdin> kaminix: nope, but kubuntu-desktop is a "meta-package" it won't actually remove the whole desktop
<kaminix> Is there any danger in removing it then?
<Dr_willis> it MIGHT make upgtrades harder in the figure.. but proberly not
<stdin> kaminix: no, but you will need to reinstall it to be able to upgrade to new releases of kubuntu
<Dr_willis> You wont gain much by removing it. :)
<Dr_willis> You wont gain much by removing kppp that is.
<kaminix> Hrm... I guess I'll just remove it from my KMenu then :p
<stdin> that would probably be easier :p
<Dr_willis> Yep - getting where thers SO much stuff in the users menus these days
<Dr_willis> i learn to use the alt-space feture of katapult more and more
<kaminix> Yes, they should make more use of "More Applications"-thingies. :p
<Black_Monkey> hi, I'm not really sure how long these things take, but does anyone know when kde4beta2 will be in the feisty repos?
<emilsedgh> Black_Monkey: a few hours, or 1-2 days
<danielronin> can someone help me set a new ext3 partition from console?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. My external USB drive just got a Error.. then vanishes.. :)
<Black_Monkey> emilsedgh: ok, thanks
<emilsedgh> Black_Monkey: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<stdin> Black_Monkey: when it's built, depends if we dot the dependencies sorted
<danielronin> i'm running from a live cd right now so nothing is mounted
<Black_Monkey> emilsedgh: yeah, I saw that
<stdin> s/dot/got/
<tim_away> what does katapult do? I just pressed alt space and a catapult appeared then went away...?
<Black_Monkey> stdin: yeah, that
<jbesiee> hi, i saw the annoncement about kde4 beta 2 release. Hovewer, it said to install kdebase-workspace package that i don't have ...
<Black_Monkey> 's what I meant by "I'm not sure how long these things take"
<jbesiee> what to do ?
<stdin> jbesiee: it's not in feisty yet, are you on feisty ?
<kaminix> tim_away: Write an application name and it'll start it for you.
<Black_Monkey> tim_away: it's a program launcher
<jbesiee> yes i'm (7.04)
<stdin> Black_Monkey: the 1st build fails, so we'll try again :p
<Black_Monkey> fair enough
<tim_away> oh I see, I was like wtf, why would you want a katapult to briefly appear on your screen
<stdin> jbesiee: wait then, beta 2 isn't there yet
<jbesiee> stdin: how can i be sure i'm on feisty ?
<stdin> jbesiee: lsb_release -a
<kaminix> tim_away: I was wondering about that prog for a long time before I found out. ^^
<stdin> jbesiee: in konsole
<jbesiee> stdin: thx, it's feisty for sure
* stdin lets everyone know that when beta 2 is out, the /topic here will be updated to show it
* jbesiee thx stdin about that
<Black_Monkey> stdin: well it's out for gutsy, isn't it? :-P
<Black_Monkey> or would that be kept to #kubuntu+1 anyway?
<stdin> Black_Monkey: yes, but it has to be backported to feisty
<danielronin> so can anyone here walk me though a CLI partition?
<Black_Monkey> I know, but it's still "out" <_<
<stdin> ok s/out/out in feisty/ :)
<encom> #UBUNTU-ES
<stdin> danielronin: why not use the graphical partitioning tool ?
<Fsh> hi i have some problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36592/ see it plz
<danielronin> stdin:  the GUI tool won' provide the option for reiserfs or ext3, and i need a journaled filesystem
<stdin> danielronin: it will do ext3
<tim_away> fsh: what is bad?
<Fsh> ...
<tim_away> fsh: did you delete a load of stuff beforehand?
<danielronin> how? when i the dropdown menu only allows ext, linux swap, fat32, and fat16
<danielronin> *the create dropdown menu
<Fsh> tim_away no yesterday i update but the internet was disconnect
<tim_away> ah. half way through?
<Fsh> yes
<danielronin> possibly bc it's where an ntfs logical partition used to be? not really sure, stdin
<tim_away> could be it got half way through installing some packages, then gave up
<Fsh> so i think gone be problem
<tim_away> try running depconf -a (people that know more stuff is this right)
<tim_away> debconf
<stdin> danielronin: ext? is that ext2 or 3?
<tim_away> as that should install any half installed packages
<danielronin> ext2
<danielronin> if it was ext i wouldn't be troubling you fine folks ;^)
<danielronin> *ext3
<stdin> danielronin: so it has ext3 there then?
<voln> how can i hide grub menu - timeout 0 - it it correct?
<tim_away> sorry I mean dpkg --reconfigure - a
<Fsh> tim_away and messenger kopete ask me for a password and that a password is wrong is kdewallet some thing like that
<Fsh> tim_away password a root
<danielronin> an advice stdin?
<danielronin> *any
<tim_away> fsh: may be unrelated, is it not responding to your normal password
<tim_away> try the dpkg thing
<tim_away> then go apt-get clean
<tim_away> then apt-get upgrade
<tim_away> sudo all of them obviusly
<shinobi_> voln there is in fact a global hide setting in /boot/grub/menu.lst that is 'hiddenmenu'. just uncomment that
<stdin> danielronin: you said it had ext3 as an option there?
<Fsh> tim_away emmm ok what a password
<Fsh> tim_away how i put a pic in pidgin
<admin_> halooo
<admin_> miss a mont this me
<danielronin> no, ext2 only. ext3 is what i need.
<admin_> oo
<admin_> i dent go like snack
<admin_> you?
<tim_away> fsh: you need to type : "sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a" into a *console*
<tim_away> fsh: it will want a password, your root password
<voln> shinobi_ i have just uncomment, i need absolutely hide, i dont need it cause i have only kubuntu on my hd
<tim_away> fsh: then type sudo apt-get clean
<admin_> no thanks
<tim_away> fsh: sudo apt-get update
<shinobi_> voln that should work then, give it a reboot and see how it goes
<tim_away> fsh: sudo apt-get upgrade
<tim_away> fsh: and see what it does
<deviance> Woo, all working again
<deviance> No propietory drivers for me :(
<Fsh> ok
<tim_away> fsh: if dpkg doesnt seem to do anything let us know though, cos I'm hoping there will be a load of unconfigured packages
<shinobi_> voln just remember that if you need to stuff in grub, you will need to recomment...
<shinobi_> grin
<Fsh> ok wait
<stdin> danielronin: hmm, you can try using "sudo cfdisk /dev/something" to partition then use "sudo mke2fs -j /dev/whatever"
<voln> shinobi_i know, thanks
<Fsh> tim_away did know about aircard ?
<tim_away> internet card? afraid not
<Fsh> tim_away No Sierra
<deviance> I am trying to connect to my windows pc, I can connect to the shared document, but when I access my documents it asks for a password
<deviance> What am I doing wrong\
<deviance> And whats the default pass?
<Fsh> tim_away Sierra aircard
<Dr_willis> deviance,  default password for what>? for Luinux connecting to windows>? that would be your windows users password.
<deviance> I dont have one
<Dr_willis> then make one.
<voln> what is command to edit grub menu?
<tim_away> fsh: its a 3g interface card right? no I dont know anything about it, I'll give it a quick google though
<deviance> Dr_willis: Is there not a default password, its not my profile I am connecting to
<Dr_willis> deviance,  not sure how to make windows allow passworledss/public shares.
<shinobi_> voln in kde? or in command line?
<deviance> Damn
<voln> yes, kde
<Dr_willis> deviance,  i would have to suggest using winscp to transfer files then with ssh.
<tim_away> fsh: they do work for linux, what kind you got
<deviance> I will move the files to shared then I guess
<voln> command line better
<Fsh> tim_away right
<shinobi_> voln kdesu kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tim_away> fsh: although I'd run those 3 commands before you download any more programs
<Dr_willis> deviance,  assuming that will let anonymous people connect. :)
<voln> ok
<evri2> can someone help me?How can i run my GPU at full speed?
<deviance> Yeah
<Fsh> tim_away no my problem with a lag
<admin_> halooooooooo
<shinobi_> voln sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_willis> !find burncpu
<Fsh> tim_away is to slowly
<admin_> pv me pliss
<voln> i have kate
<ubotu> Package/file burncpu does not exist in feisty
<Dr_willis> evri2,  check out burncpu.
<tim_away> fsh: you the one with the netgear usb dongle?
<tim_away> fsh: or did you post something earlier?
<shinobi_> deviance just went throught this. if you're admin on all the machines, set up the correct accounts on either end. kde lets you enter the default password you want to use for samba browsing.
<Fsh> tim_away no no
<Dr_willis> !find samba-doc
<ubotu> Found: samba-doc, samba-doc-pdf
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<shinobi_> voln i think kate and krite are interchangeable
<Dr_willis>  That Samba doc has 2 books on useing samba and windows machines and configuring them
<tim_away> fsh: the pastebin is some apt-get related stuff, is that right? because you havent mentioned an aircard before to me
<evri2> Dr_willis: i meant Grapic Card not CPU
<voln> shinobi_ok got it
<Dr_willis> evri2,  :) thats a bit harder then.
<Fsh> tim_away Sir
<Dr_willis> evri2,  run glxgears 10000000 times. :)
<Fsh> tim_away My problem with a lag not a mentiond
<Dr_willis> byeeee
<evri2> Dr_willis: rolf
<Fsh> tim_away The aircard is work
<evri2> Dr_willis: how can i run that 10000 times?Use script or sth? :
<Fsh> tim_away But is slowly the speed is slowly
<evri2> :PP
<tim_away> fsh: and the apt thing, is that sorted now?
<Fsh> tim_away every thing is good !
<tim_away> fsh: so you also have a slow aircard, right. I'v never used them, but I guess I could help google
<danielronin> stdin: did you have any advice since qtpartd has no ext3 option?
<tim_away> fsh*brb
<Fsh> tim_away is not just in a apt get or not every time is laf
<Fsh> tim_away is not just in a apt get or not every time is lag
<Fsh> tyt
<shinobi_> rdlc23 check
<rdlc23> shinobi_ check
<test_> hello?
<Fsh> hello
<test_> Are you good with USB sticks?
<Fsh> emm
<Fsh> noo but what ur problem ?
<test_> None that I tried mount/dismount cleanly
<test_> I get a "Mounting sbd1" window that does not go away.
<Fsh> emm
<danielronin> is there anyone here that can help me through a command line partitioning?!?
<stdin> danielronin: I said you can try using "sudo cfdisk /dev/something" to partition then use "sudo mke2fs -j /dev/whatever"
<Fsh> what ur os /
<deviance> How do I change the keyboard map in KDE?
<Fsh> what ur os ?
<deviance> \\\\\ < SHould be hash but its not
<deviance> I set the right one I think
<uzzipher> hi all
<shinobi_> danielronin try 'man fdisk'
<Fsh> hi 2
<uzzipher> how can i see if my desktop is accelerated
<uzzipher> i know it is something with gears
<Fsh> emm
<deviance> Whats the alternative KDE settings center?
<deviance> Theres one other distros use, no the system settings
<stdin> kcontrol
<Jucato> kcontrol is the main center. system settings is the alternative :)
<Jucato> that is, until KDE 4 :P
<deviance> lol
<deviance> I need kcontrol
<Jucato> Alt+F2, kcontrol
<Jucato> and you're there
<deviance> Its alot better
<MrP> Hello. Where is apache2-ssl-certificate at?
<Aondo> anything broken with the plasma part of beta2 package in gutsy?
<astan> hello. anyone know how come i get the message "SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable" followed by "Failed to bring up eth0." when i do "sudo ifup eth0" with a /etc/network/interfaces that looks like http://franzkafe.se/interfaces.txt ?
<astan> (and for some reason my eth1, which is dhcp configured, isn't brought up at start-up too.. eventhough "dhclient eth1" works once i'm booted).
<astan> s/too/either/
<astan> ah i see. it's because of the gateway not beeing reachable.
<stdin> astan: yeah, and eth1 isn't brought up because there is no "auto eth1" line
<astan> stdin: ah. yes i missed the "activate when the computer starts" checkbox in the KDE network settings for eth1, that's why.
<astan> all working fine now.
<astan> the weird gateway on eth0 was a mistake too.
<uzzipher> can anyone help me with accelerating graphics?
<deviance> No :P
<uzzipher> why not?
<deviance> Well, i am sure some one can
<deviance> Just not me :
<uzzipher> can somebody else help me with accelerating graphics?
<MrP> What is the site that offers free SSL certificates that is pretty well trusted?
<tim_away> gtg, but: go to the kubuntu site, look at the wiki, search for your card manufacuter (nvidia or ati), that will get you a page on how to install the driver
<tim_away> if in doubt ask here, for some reason its quiet these last 10 minutes
<deviance> Yeah
<deviance> Cya tim
<tim_away> oh and deviance says "just use the default one" but the propriatary ones usualy just work
<deviance> :P
<deviance> Anyone kknow the best too to monitor temp?
<maelcum_> hi! i'm in an environment with many (~15) wireless networks and my ipw2200 driver occasionally says "Firmware error detected.  Restarting.". the connection doesn't work for about 20 seconds and then (fortunately) resumes.
<maelcum_> this seems to be a known problem with the driver. do you have any workarounds? f.x
<maelcum_> f.ex. disablin hw crypto helps
<deviance> maelcum_: I think it could be suffereing from too many wifi options
<deviance> Do you use your wifi?
<deviance> Is it possible to take it out of scanning mode whilst connected to a wifi hotspot?
<maelcum_> deviance: yes, otherwise i wouldn't care :)
<deviance> Or possible, to ask it not to look for wifi connections?
<maelcum_> deviance: uh, i think associated != scanning (?)
<deviance> I am afraid I don't know
<deviance> Do you connect with knetworkmanager?
<maelcum_> deviance: for your questions, ksensors is ok if you want a little tray applet
<maelcum_> *question
<ch40s> does anyone prefer a mail program other than kmail?
<deviance> I prefer to use the settings directly than the network manager
<maelcum_> deviance: me too, iwconfig
<deviance> I just disable KNetworkManager, and connect with manula settings, that way it connects to your wifi connection and nothing else
<deviance> iwcofig? I go throguh system settings
<maelcum_> i am pretty sure that this is a real driver and/or firmware problem
<deviance> Probably
<deviance>  :P
<oxyman> ch40s: how about thunderbird
<deviance> Gah i'm usless
<maelcum_> deviance: i am comfortable with the command line and it's fast
<deviance> Yeah true
<deviance> Yakuake ftw!
<deviance> !yakuake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deviance> damn
<maelcum_> ch40s: i actually use thunderbird for private mail (and kmail for list mail) - and i occasionally fix kmail bugs and i *know* what it looks like inside. not terrible, but also not terribly reliable *g*. oh, reportedly still better than evolution :)
<llutz> someone should port sylpheed-claws to qt :)
<deviance> maelcum_: If i was to lock session now, would my download from my PC downstairs carry on?
<deviance> I'm coppyiong 6.4 gig over wifi using smb lol
<deviance> But I want to leave my desk for a bit and want to lock it
<maelcum_> deviance: i have now idea how your session is related to your pc downstairs, but everything stays running if you lock your session.
<deviance> Okay :D
<deviance> I was just saying incase it matersd
<deviance> matered
* genii contemplates more coffee
* Jucato tries to resist...
<Jucato> at 2:30 am...
<deviance> Jucato: How can you resisit?
<deviance> At that time I would be eating the raw instant powder
<Jucato> by trying to keep my spelling straight? :)
<deviance> Hell, I can't do that when i am wide awake
<deviance> As you noticed :P
<deviance> Jucato: How can i monitor my CPU and case temps?
<Jucato> hm... I forgot the name of the system monitor thingies...
<mefisto__> windows killed one of my ntfs disks (not the win system disk). chkdsk says it has "unrecoverable errors". can I restore it with linux tools, or do I have to reformat?
<deviance> mefisto__: Find out :P
<deviance> Stick a live disk in, and see what happens
<stdin> mefisto__: if windows can't fix a problem with a format only they really know about, it's not likely linux can
<oxyman> !conky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.9-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 733 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<Jucato> deviance: that might help...
<deviance> :D
<oxyman> deviance: well, there's conky though. its a lightweight system monitor
* Jucato just finishes writing a blog post
<deviance> Cool
<deviance> Thanks oxyman
<deviance> I need to make some notes
<ce> hello, in what package does the startkde script for kde4 exists? (using gutsy)
<ubuntu> Hey all, wondering if anyone can help me.  Whenever I try to re-start or turn on my computer it siezes up at the loading screen with a message similar to "disk read error"
<ubuntu> yet sometimes it will boot right up without any issues
<oxyman> deviance: there's also kima which is a cpu/gpu/hdd temperature monitor embedded in kicker
<mefisto__> the thing is, although windows couldn't see the disk, kubuntu could (using ntfs-3g driver). after trying to repair it with chkdsk, it is now not mounting in kubuntu.
<Jucato> ce: make sure kdebase-workspace and kde4base are both installed
<ce> aha, kdebase-workspace
* stdin wishes people would actually read the release instructions
<deviance> lol
<ubuntu> hey guys, is it possible to format my HD from the Kubuntu disk?  I'm running off of that becasue my HD is having some issues and won't let me boot up.
<mefisto__> ok, can I reformat ntfs with gparted, or should I do it with windows?
<deviance> ubuntu Yeah
<deviance> Its what i always do
<stdin> mefisto__: I think you'll have to install ntfsprogs then format it with mkntfs
<mefisto__> stdin: ntfsprogs is installed, but is it safe/reliable, or is it better to let windows do the ntfs formatting? (linux saved me from losing some important data before I chkdsk'd it, so my windows trust level is even lower than it was before)
<Jucato> blog done... now sleep
<Jucato> stdin: I leave the room in your (dis)able(d) hands
<deviance> Jucato: you have your priorites right
<Jucato> goodnight people! behave :)
<deviance> Night :p
<backpro> i have kubuntu and now i dont have sound in my system i format the pc and install kubuntu another time the sound work good but no non any reason the sound dont work ??????????
<deviance> backpro erm, not really.
<backpro> what mean erm ??
<deviance> Did you have it set up correctly? Were you using the same distro first and second times?
<backpro> yes ,no
<deviance> That is probably why
<deviance> The distros were set up differently
<backpro> deviance i dont understand you
<backpro> distros ???what mean
<deviance> Distrobutions
<deviance> Where you using the same install CD the first and second times?
<backpro> no
<deviance> That is probably why
<deviance> One CD works with your speakers, one doesn't
<backpro> no no
<backpro> i have problem with kde desktop
<backpro> not only with ubuntu i was install xandros and i was have the same problem
<deviance> Oh, I am not sure
* deviance is away: Gone away for now.
<mefisto__> backpro: have you installed kubuntu? which version?
<backpro> edgy
<backpro> kde 3.5.5
<backpro> but when i restart the pc its work for a 5 mintes and stop
<mefisto__> backpro: does sound work with the edgy livecd?
<backpro> yes
<backpro> i have to go nowthank you for help me
<backpro> good bye mefisto_
<backpro> my girl friend on the phone bye bye
<eagles0513875> anyone know of any other mp3 pkgs cuz i have lame installed and some audio in mp3 for mat and im not sure what codec they used to compress can anyone help me
<NickPresta> !mp3 | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oxyman> does anyone know a lightweight audio player other than xmms for kde?
<eagles0513875> ty
<eagles0513875> oxyman: have u tried audacious
<oxyman> eagles0513875: I will try now, thanks
<eagles0513875> NickPresta: will that stuff work in gutsy
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<majorjrk> Whats the neat little app in kubuntu that shows cpu and battery for laptops in tray ?
<eagles0513875> majorjrk: u mean powermanager
<majorjrk> pherhaps
<eagles0513875> it shows the battery and cpu frequency
<stdin> or guidance-power-manager
<majorjrk> wmpower ?
<majorjrk> r
<kubuntu_newbie> hi
<kubuntu_newbie> i got that problem with emerald :( how to reload that program?
<stdin> kubuntu_newbie: in Alt-F2, "killall emerald && emerald --replace" should do it
<rami> I got the virus magistr .a@mm something in wine, will it adffect my computer????
<inaety> rami: what program is it?
<elzbal> rami: It has a chance to affect any .exe files in any directory which is visible to wine.
<elzbal> And since wine often sets up a Z: at your system root, it may affect all .exe files on your system.
<rami> ok, i'm gonna remove wine.
<rami> just because i hate it, too
<stdin> rami: just remove ~/.wine
<seanpcrowe> hey dudes...
<seanpcrowe> whats better, xchat or koncerer??
<seanpcrowe> xchat seems a bit buggy to me
<inaety> seanpcrowe: use konversation
<stdin> koncerer? what's that?
<cloakable> seanpcrowe: wht it koncerer:
<cloakable> *what
<seanpcrowe> konqueror is what i meat (i cant spell for shit lol)
<cloakable> Sounds like a misspelling of konqueror, but that isn't a irc client :P
<seanpcrowe> nono.... i mean for browsing the web
<mefisto__> apples are better than oranges
<stdin> xchat isn't a web browser
<Azzco> I've got the old adept in feisty how do I change to the "new" one?
<cloakable> seanpcrowe: Konqueror. Xchat cannot browse the web, it's an irc client O.o
<seanpcrowe> lololol
<seanpcrowe> sorry let me start over again
* seanpcrowe slaps head
<stdin> Azzco: "old adept" ?
<Pupeno_M> Hello.
<seanpcrowe> which is better for browsin the web... konqueror or Firefox...
<seanpcrowe> lol, thats what i ment
<stdin> seanpcrowe: there is not "better"
<stdin> !better
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<seanpcrowe> (its forefox that seems a little buggy)
<Azzco> stdin: The one that when you manage repositories you get a list and not the window with options and tabs.
<stdin> Azzco: use adept to preform an upgrade and you'll have it
<seanpcrowe> kk stdin, i will give konqueror a go and see what i thinks...
<Pupeno_M> Having connected to my machine via vnc/nomachine, is there a way to bring a window from one display to another?
<Azzco> seanpcrowe: it's mostly a matter of taste, firefox is a bit better due to standards on the web but konqueror is my browser of choice ;)
<soc_> hi will the koffice alpha get into gutsy too?
<mefisto__> seanpcrowe: firefox has better browsing features imho, but konqueror is much faster, and does much more than browsing, is better integrated in kde
<seanpcrowe> ok dudes... thanks for your inputs =)
<kalorin`> konqueror messes up a lot of pages though :(
<Azzco> stdin: just a normal upgrade? I just did that, I've also replaced kubuntu-desktop with kde.core btw
<venik> How do I play .mov movies in Konquorer?  It complains that it cannot find the right plugin for it
<mefisto__> Azzco: I think konqueror is more standards-compliant than firefox
<stdin> Azzco: no, you must have kubuntu-desktop installed if you want a proper upgrade
<Azzco> Oh sorry I meant that websites are sometimes optimised for firefox
<winbond> mefisto__, firefox is faster at pretty much all the web related stuff
<stdin> firefox is slower than konqueror...
<Azzco> stdin: oh
<winbond> stdin, at what?
<mefisto__> winbond: yeah but it takes much longer to start up. but it does render pages a bit quicker than konqueror
<venik> I can play .mov movies in FireFox, but not in Konquorer
<stdin> winbond: web browsing, what else
<Azzco> I really don't like firefox. I prefer being able to do most tasks from that program
<facugaich> Hi, I accidentally set the update notifier to not auto-start, how do I fix this?
<winbond> stdin, no
<stdin> facugaich: press alt-f2 and put in adept_notifier
<ubuntu_> All right, perhaps someone can help me.  When I try to boot up I get this error message.
<ubuntu_> Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0
<stdin> winbond: yes, it's statically linked with some modified gtk libs and has a much higher memory footprint
<ubuntu_> ldm_validate_partition_table (): Disk read failed
<facugaich> stdin: thank you
<inaety> how can i use spanish characters within kubuntu
<stdin> winbond: not to mention it's memory leak "problem"
<inaety> from a US keyboard
<stdin> inaety: set your local and keymap to spanish in system settings > Regional & Language
<inaety> stdin: but i only want to use them on occasion.  i dont want to change it from my primary language - english
<venik> How do I play .mov movies in Konquorer?  It complains that it cannot find the right plugin for it
<ubuntu_> Hey, whenever I try to start my computer I get this error message....Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0        ldm_validate_partition_table (): Disk read failed
<kubuntu_newbie> uhm i still got this problem :( "(emerald:5845): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_drawable_unref: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAWABLE (drawable)' failed"
<stdin> inaety: what characters? like    
<stdin> ubuntu_: that generally means the disk is bad
<mefisto__> venik: are you trying to play a file, or is it embedded in a web page?
<kubuntu_newbie> what o.O the disk uhm
<kubuntu_newbie> eh
<kubuntu_newbie> xD
<ubuntu_> stdin, I figured that, but I can't make sense of it.  Sometimes it will start right up with no problems
<Lynoure> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: that's the way it often goes - disks will start flaking out, not just suddenly and completely die
<ubuntu_> mefisto, so it would probably be a good idea to try and run off of one of my external HDs for now?
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: see if you can find a disk diagnostic tool from the drive's manufacturer
<stdin> it'll probably be a good idea to makes backups now, then get a new disk
<ubuntu_> stdin, thanks for your help.  I already backed up a long time ago.  I just got back from a trip a few weeks ago so I didn't have too much stuff on my HD that I cared about.
<ubuntu_> All right, I'm off to try and fix my computer.  Ugh, I hate working on the insides of computers.  I prefer code.
<cloakable> heh
<kubuntu_newbie> when i start emerald, in the console it means "(emerald:5845): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_drawable_unref: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAWABLE (drawable)' failed"
<kubuntu_newbie> i reconfigured xserver
<winbond> stdin, yeah it might be slower starting up or using more ram, but it renders html way faster than konqueror
<kubuntu_newbie> help :(
<winbond> stdin, plus firefox has great plugins,
<stdin> winbond: which is another reason it slows down
<winbond> stdin, only on startup
<kubuntu_newbie> can anybody help me?
<paulatreides> depuis ce soir avec kubuntu 7.10 64 bits , disk&filesystem remarche :-)
<paulatreides> hello, sorry if i speak french
<kubuntu_newbie> when i start emerald, in the console it means "(emerald:5845): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_drawable_unref: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAWABLE (drawable)' failed"
<paulatreides> kubuntu_newbie:  hello
<kubuntu_newbie> hi
<BluesKaj> !fr | paulatreides
<ubotu> paulatreides: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<paulatreides> yes i know
<BluesKaj> ici , en anglais :)
<kubuntu_newbie> :( emerald doesnt work
<kubuntu_newbie> anybody here?
<BluesKaj> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<winbond> stdin, it can easily eat up a 160mb but for systems with 1gb ram or more this is nothing
<tobias> Anyone can tell me whats the Command in konversation to open the RemoteScriptEditWindow? (It is Alt+R in windows - mIRC)
<stdin> winbond: more than that "7188 stdin     15   0  236m 111m  38m S  0.7 11.1  20:54.68 firefox-bin"
<oxyman> because of that i started using konqueror instead of firefox :-)
<winbond> stdin, 236mb? which version of the firefox
<stdin> 2.0.0.6+2-0ubuntu3
<winbond> stdin, what do u have open?
<stdin> winbond:  few tabs, no flash or java stuff
<BluesKaj> I switched back from konq to FF , there was something that was slowing it down terribly and I couldn't track it down, and it failed to DL files after a bit ...dunno what happened.
<BluesKaj> too many arcane settings in the browser side of konq ...wish it was easier to set up
<arkygeek> damn this imac is sweet!  beryl working perfect, sound, graphics, mic, wifi.... just one tiny glitch with web cam to work out, and its 100%  (even the remote works!)
<arkygeek> (imac 24")
<gib> I like Konq for browsing, but have been using it less and less just because I've been coming across more and more sites that it doesn't render properly.
<winbond> stdin, well, i have 17 tabs open, 14 youtube videos playing at the same time, and 7 plugins installed, it maxed out at 430mb, thats not bad i think
<winbond> stdin, 2.0.0.7pre
<eddjc3> hey all - am having a slight problem with web serving on kubuntu - I have a PDF file on the server that I want to be available as a download but when I click on it externally it says it can't find the file - also I was wondering - how do you configure kubuntu to allow ftp connections?
<Black_Monkey> I'd like to use konqueror, but I just keep finding things I miss from firefox :/
<arkygeek> firefox is nice.  too bad it is such a huge memory pig
<gib> Do you even have  a ftp daemon configured and running?
<mefisto__> Black_Monkey: like extensions?
<Black_Monkey> yeah
<eddjc3> gib: probably not - how does one do such a thing?
<Black_Monkey> it's a shame, because I'd like to use a browser that's a native kde app, and integrates with kde...
<BluesKaj> !FTP
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<mefisto__> would anyone use firefox if it wasn't for extensions?
<gib> I've never run an ftp server on Kubuntu, but if you open adapt and search on ftp I'm sure you'll find several options.
<stdin> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Black_Monkey> when I open my ftp site in konqueror, it puts a locked file in each directory saying "your ftp client seems to be broken as it is sending ls arguments on a list command", or something like that
<eddjc3> ok.. can anyone reccomend a good one off ubotu's list?
<eddjc3> also, will that solve my pdf problem?
<Black_Monkey> eddjc3: well other than what I just said, konqueror's fine for me... I prefer just having the file viewer style...
<gib> Well, what seem to want is anonymous ftp, so be sure to set it up for anonymous access or it will need people to enter passwords.
<emilsedgh> Black_Monkey: in the first days of using konqueror, i missed Firefox too, but now I dont like Fx, konqueror really fits
<eddjc3> Black_Monkey: am not looking for a client, I'm looking for a server..
<Black_Monkey> eddjc3: oh sorry, misread it
<BluesKaj> I've heard ppl talk about vsftpd
<eddjc3> np
<Tucker87> Hey all, I just installed Kubuntu on this machine and it reconized my XP Installation but when I choose it from GRUB I never get passed "Starting up..." Any Tips?
<BluesKaj> !vsftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mefisto__> it's possible to use both konqueror AND firefox of course. :P
<BluesKaj> dumb  bot
<stdin> !info vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 111 kB, installed size 408 kB
<gib> If you want a turorial on setting different ftp servers I'm sure you can find several on http://www.howtoforge.org/
<ScorpKing> vsftp is such a great ftp server. easy to use ass well. :-)
<ScorpKing> as*
<buz> how come kde4 beta2 announcement is not linked on the frontpage? because of mirrors lagging behind?
<eddjc3> ok great I'll try all that lot and get back to you guys. Thanks you've been a great help!
<Black_Monkey> does anyone know if there's any kind of oxygen theme for firefox planned or being made?
<stdin> buz: what front page?
<Black_Monkey> buz: because it's not in feisty backports yet, still compiling it and stuff
<buz> ah so thats why
<buz> apparently it didnt yet hit all mirrors for gutsy eithe
<Black_Monkey> stdin: it's not on kubuntu.org front page
<BluesKaj> oxygen theme ?
<stdin> buz: yeah, for the reason Black_Monkey said
<Black_Monkey> BluesKaj: yeah, using the oxygen widget style and icons...
<ScorpKing> i missed the vsftpd thing. who needs help?
<BluesKaj> oh , window dressing
<mefisto__> Tucker87: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and try reinstalling grub. Read it carefully though, it's not written very clearly
<Tucker87> Thanks :-) I have it working on other machines... Just not this one. And it will boot linux :-S
<mefisto__> Tucker87: have you tried editing menu.lst ?
<PolitikerNEU> When does beta2 of kde4 come out for feisty?
<winbond> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bluch> !apm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tucker87> Yeah, to no avail...
<Black_Monkey> ah, found the oxygen firefox theme in the svn...
<PolitikerNEU> lol ... guarddog has as description "dictionary"
<Black_Monkey> PolitikerNEU: when it's compiled, apparently between a few hours and a couple of days
<BluesKaj> !info KDE4
<ubotu> Package kde4 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Tucker87> I can mount my windows partition in Linux but I can't boot into it.
<PolitikerNEU> ok ...
<mefisto__> Tucker87: has windows crashed/not shutdown cleanly recently?
<Tucker87> It ran fine until the Kubuntu install. I havn't been able to boot into it since.
<Tucker87> Afraid it got corrupted during the partitioning...
<Tucker87> But I can read and write to it in linux though... arg frustrating...
<mefisto__> Tucker87: I have a similar problem, but it's with a 2nd (non-system) windows partition.
<BluesKaj> Tucker87, what's the boot menu look like or does it just open kubuntu ?
<sorush21> the kubuntu distro upgrade tool dosen't work fully.. any ideas ?
<mefisto__> Tucker87: I would back up anything you need with kubuntu now
<Tucker87> The boot menu has the standard GRUB list. I even added another option to boot into windows using a rootnoverify. If I go down and pick Windows then it just says "Starting up"
<sorush21> I just download it and it prompts me to click finish to start the upgrade but nothing happens then
<Tucker87> Yeah, I am afraid I am going to have to reinstall
<ScorpKing> what is the build-something package again that i'll need to compile stuff?
<winbond> sorush21, what do u mean fully?
<winbond> ScorpKing,  build-essential
<BluesKaj> Tucker87, open kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst and post it in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ScorpKing> winbond: thanks. got it. :)
<sorush21> the upgrade tool doesnt' work propely..
<BluesKaj> Tucker87, alt+F2 and type that kdesu command
<red71> hello
<BluesKaj> or copy and paste into the box
<sorush21> I can't describe it any more
<mefisto__> you don't need kdesu to open it, do you?
<winbond> sorush21, how?
<mefisto__> only to edit it
<winbond> sorush21, what wont it upgrade?
<BluesKaj> we ned to edit
<BluesKaj> need
<BluesKaj> why open it twice
<sorush21> the man tool that is automated to download the new version of the distor dosent;' load up after an dupdate .
<sorush21> main
<Tucker87> BluesKaj, You can just say paste your menu.lst. I have been working with linux for awhile...
<winbond> sorush21, are you upgrading from cd or from the net?
<BluesKaj> ok Tucker87 good :) forgive my asumption, but one never knows :)
<winbond> sorush21, just run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sorush21> winbond: net
<Tucker87> Test...
<winbond> sorush21, after sudo apt-get update
<Tucker87> Hmm, I can't surf the net but I can type here... odd
<sorush21> winbond: I have not done things manually.. as I say the automated tool that informs you that there is a new  version of kubuntu and tries to upgrade and add sources automatically is not working
<ScorpKing> Tucker87: tried firefox?
<winbond> sorush21, oh , you have to select which packages to update
<mefisto__> Tucker87: dns problem?
<sorush21> winbond: your just not understanding what I'm saying
<waylandbill> sorush21: adept updater?
<Tucker87> IDK, it corrected itself
<sorush21> waylandbill: yes
<winbond> sorush21, i know, u're talking about the adept
<waylandbill> sorush21: winbond is telling you the command to do the same but using the backend to adept.
<sorush21> winbond: the update tool on the taskbar that is what I'm talking about
<mefisto__> sorush21: you said yourself it doesn't work. do it in terminal
<sorush21> waylandbill: I don't want to do it manually and, even if I do I do not get the gui that came with the automated distupgrade tool
<waylandbill> sorush21: in a konsole doing: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  is the same as using the system tray updater.
<waylandbill> however, the command line tools give error output that is useful if something goes wrong.
<Tucker87> Sorry 'bout that I don't know what was going on. here is my menu.lst
<Tucker87> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36619/
<sorush21> waylandbill: well okay that is all very well ... what about my problem where by the automated upgrade tool will not work ?
<waylandbill> sorush21: if it doesn't work, then the command line tools may not but may produce an error that may prove helpful.
<sorush21> waylandbill: I just did it and it dosen't produce and error..l
<waylandbill> sorush21: if the command line update just worked, then try the adept updater in a day or two when it has updates and it may be successful as well.
<tobias> Anyone can tell me whats the Command in konversation to open the RemoteScriptEditWindow? (It is Alt+R in windows - mIRC)
<sorush21> waylandbill: do you know about the tool that automatically upgrades kubuntu version
<waylandbill> sorush21: the dist-upgrade tool or the package updater? which are you referring to?
<sorush21> waylandbill: dist-upgrdae tool
<waylandbill> the dist-upgrade tool is a work in progress I imagine. bug reports would probably help make it better.
<stdin> tobias: RemoteScriptEditWindow ? what's that?
<waylandbill> I'
<Black_Monkey> tobias: afaik, it doesn't work like that in Konversation, you can't use mIRC scripts
<ScorpKing> i'm trying to compile ctorrent but ./configure sais 'error, Please install OpenSSL first!'. i have the openssl package installed. what's going on?
<Black_Monkey> tobias: you need to write scripts in python or something, and load them into Konversation
<tobias> stdin: heh, I do not know the exact name but it is the window where you can edit scripts for IRC
<tobias> Black_Monkey: oh, so there is no IRC-coding possible with linux ?
<waylandbill> sorush21: I've looked at that code. The small portion I worked on was written well.
<tobias> *with konversation
<Black_Monkey> tobias: there is, as I say, writing it in languages such as python
<stdin> tobias: you have to write the scripts yourself, or get them from somewhere. and you can't use mirc scripts
<Black_Monkey> but the scripting in mIRC was something written for mIRC, and exists just in that program
<tobias> okay, I thought it works with all IRC-Programs
<tobias> thanks for the informations
<tobias> :)
<BluesKaj> Tucker87, the entry under title windows at the very bottom puzzles me ...I don't have such an entry , the one above , ending in "chainloader +1" is the std model so to speak
<sorush21> well I also have another problem.. my keyboad sometime freezes.. when I logout using the mouse and go into gdm the keyboad starts to work again what could be the problem?
<tobias> so 2years of coding with mirc was for ... nothing <.<
<Black_Monkey> tobias: mIRC works fine with wine, if you really need the scripts
<Doctor_Nick> whats the default www directory for apache 2
<tobias> yeap, I thought so already, thanks
<waylandbill> sorush21: but that doesn't mean it's complete or bug free. :)
<mefisto__> Tucker87: can you afford to lose data on the windows partition? if yes, try running chkdsk from your windows cd in recovery console
<Tucker87> It's my brothers computer
<Tucker87> So I don't know what I can lose lol
<mefisto__> don't chkdsk then
<Tucker87> And the last "Windows" Entry was me adding to the menu.lst
<Tucker87> Trying to find a setting that would work
<ScorpKing> Tucker87: get a puppylinux cd to copy the data off the windows disk.
<Tucker87> someone had suggested using the rootnoverify on a forum.
<BluesKaj> Tucker87,my pc has the same windows entry ..I'm dual booting with no probs , so i think the bottom entry can go .... stdin, do you agree ?
<Tucker87> My other computer has the standard entry and it boots
<Tucker87> So I know it can go. I just added it on there.
<BluesKaj> I've never seen that before Tucker87
<stdin> yep
<waylandbill> I've seen rootnoverify before for ntfs partitions.
<Tucker87> So outside of a back up and reinstall I am kinda out options... sucks
<soulrider> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mefisto__> Tucker87: you could backup and try chkdsk before reinstalling
<BluesKaj> no Tucker87 , delete the botton entry as suggested , I think it's causing windows to hang
<waylandbill> the rootnoverify just replaces the root entry.
<BluesKaj> bottom
<Tucker87> No couldn't be. It hung before I put that there.
<BluesKaj> hmmm bummer
<mefisto__> Tucker87: do you have an empty line at the end of menu.lst?
<Doctor_Nick> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Tucker87> Hmm good question. I will check my whitespacing
<inaety_> when itry to start compiz-fusion, i lose my window decorations...any ideas?
<seanpcrowe> hey peeps, is there a channel for byrel?
<seanpcrowe> *beryl
<Tucker87> Yeah, there is a blank line...
<BluesKaj> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<waylandbill> ok. rootnoverify tells grub to not attempt to mount the partition. It can make sense if using the chainloader command.
<sorush21> Doctor_Nick: /var/www
<seanpcrowe> kk tkx
<Doctor_Nick> sorush21: is there a good gui manager for apache?
<ph4l4nx> hello@all
<sorush21> Doctor_Nick: not that I've herd of
<Tucker87> Arg, so annoying. I have no idea where his files are all at. They seem to be scattered all over the ntfs drive.
<mefisto__> Tucker87: you could also try restoring the windows mbr to see if you can get it to boot at all
<mefisto__> Tucker87: it might not be a grub problem at all
<waylandbill> sorush21: not that I know of, but the conf directives are well documented.
<BluesKaj> !super grub disk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about super grub disk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tucker87> Could be. Got a tutorial? I have never tried to put windows bootloader back on... Gotten it off before lol
<BluesKaj> !info super grub disk
<waylandbill> Tucker87: recovery console of the windows install cd.
<ubotu> super: Execute commands setuid root. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.1-1 (feisty), package size 122 kB, installed size 852 kB
<BluesKaj> bahh
<Tucker87> Right, Where did I put that disk....
<gilles> when I install the nvidia driver I have "API mismatch: the client has the version 1.0-9755, but this kernel module has the version 100.14.11" what must I do to solve it
<mefisto__> Tucker87: boot from windows cd, go into repair or recovery console. the command is "fixmbr"
<waylandbill> Tucker87: boot, bring up the manual recovery, and ask for help. The command will be fixmbr or the like.
<waylandbill> the help will give the other supported commands as well.
<Tucker87> Alright thanks, I will have to try it later. I have to run some errands first.
<Tucker87> Thanks a ton guys.
<BluesKaj> good ol' fixmbr :)
<Tucker87> Buh' bye :-)
<gilles> no one for my problem
<Daisuke_Laptop> just arrived, what would that problem be?
<gilles> when I install the nvidia driver I have "API mismatch: the client has the version 1.0-9755, but this kernel module has the version 100.14.11" what must I do to solve it
<Daisuke_Laptop> how did you install the driver?
<gilles> I have download the driver on the nvidia website
<gilles> and install it
<Daisuke_Laptop> that was your first mistake.
<Daisuke_Laptop> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daisuke_Laptop> read that and do what it says :)
<gilles> Daisuke-Ido: ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> it will save you a world of headaches, trust me
<Daisuke_Laptop> i used to go the download from site/install route.  i had to recompile the kernel module every kernel update, and it just turns out that using the nvidia-glx package has a whole lot less headaches
<BluesKaj> seems we gave him the same advice yesterday
<stdin> deviance: don't use nick change on away
<deviance> Sorry, Its set to do that in the client, and I haven't got round to changing it
<deviance> Changed :D
<stdin> deviance: good good :)
<caesar_> how do I clear my recent documents history?
<sehe> caesar_: kcontrol, privacy
<seanpcrowe> do i have to restart X after installing beryl?
<sehe> seanpcrowe: depends
<seanpcrowe> mmm, i installed beryl, and i am in the manger options now, most things are enable but no fancy effects yet
<sehe> seanpcrowe: not strictly (just use beryl-manager to switch wm). THough, if you had to configure a GL extension to X for the first time, which islikely, you'll have to retart X
<sehe> retart* = restart
<seanpcrowe> switch wm sehe??
<sehe> just use beryl-manager.
<sehe> !wm | seanpcrowe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sehe> haha
<sehe> *wm =windowmanager
<caesar_> thanks sehe
<sehe> caesar_: btw. with me (updated kicker/kickoff) I have a clear 'history' right at the top of my recent documents submenu...
<svu> how would I enable mp3 ripping in kaffeine?
<sehe> svu: i think it should automatically work after installing lame
<deviance> How do I install MP support for Amarok;
<svu> sehe, I have just installed lame - still only ogg :(
<sehe> svu: sudo apt-get install lame
<sehe> svu: funny, lemme see for myself :)
<caesar_> sehe. Hm. I just installed Kicker a few days ago. I don't see what you were talking about
<deviance> What package is MP3 again?
<seanpcrowe> ok sehe... thanks dude =)
<waylandbill> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sehe> caesar_: i have the update from the Suse project.
<sehe> caesar_: it's like a preview - i suppose the features will be mainstream kde in the future
<waylandbill> it's not lame. It's libxine-extracodecs
<caesar_> hm. The recent history isn't showing my recent applications, also. Do I have to run them from the icon, or is something off?
<waylandbill> oh. kaffeine ripping. that's lame. guess I should'
<waylandbill> ve scrolled up.
<svu> waylandbill, thanks, I'll try
<caesar_> @sehe
<sehe> caesar_: i suppose, the recent applications should be in a separate area in the start menu (it is with me). again, i use a slightly modified kicker version from standard kubuntu
<deviance> Adept just crashed, when I start it it tells me I wont be able to install new programs, how do I unlock it?
<sehe> caesar_: you could see if you can find an option that's disabled, by rightclicking the menu and scanning the config settings
<caesar_> sehe. I got mine from kde-look.org. I'm actually running Ubuntu with KDE installed.
<spider> DFSFFA
<spider> HOLAAAA
<mahdi_> what option would i set to get conky to display along the top of the screen?
<caesar_> I'll try that. Any other ideas where there might be a cord unplugged?
<spider> efefssfs
<stdin> !es | spider
<ubotu> spider: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sehe> caesar_: ok - you might have the same version. anyway, ymmv, scan the config (KDE is big at options).
<svu> waylandbill, libxine-extracodecs installed. still kaffeine offers only ogg
<spider> gracias
<spider> thank you
<svu> waylandbill, any other way to rip mp3? kioslave audio:/ copies 0-size mp3s (and valid oggs) :(((
<linuksamiko> hej, I just wanted to install kde4 b2 but the packages in the backports are (still) b1
<sehe> linuksamiko: there you said it.. good luck compiling :) and #ubuntu+1
<stdin> linuksamiko: yes, it'll be a while
<caesar_> "KDE is big at options" which is why I like it :).
<sehe> caesar_: who doesn't (at least from us ppl here :D)
<linuksamiko> sehe: it was announced on kubuntu.org that it would be in backports for feisty
<linuksamiko> stdin: then I probaply have to wait a few hourse / days
<sehe> linuksamiko: ok i missed the news then. but still, it could be a while
<stdin> linuksamiko: it will, it's building now, hopefully done tonight
<caesar_> heh. KDE knows that a frustrating lack of buttons takes more time to figure out than a search bar ;)
<linuksamiko> stdin: cool, I need to try the new kvoctrain. The version right now is pain in the
<caesar_> sehe. No luck finding anything in the config about recent apps.
<deviance> stdin: When I tried to install libxine1-ffmpeg it told me that it could not commit the change
<deviance> Any ideas why??
<stdin> deviance: try with apt-get maybe
<deviance> What would the command be?
<stdin> deviance: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<deviance>   sun-java6-jre: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-00-2ubuntu2) but it is not going to                                                                                                    be installed or
<deviance>                           ia32-sun-java6-bin (= 6-00-2ubuntu2) but it is not ins                                                                                                   tallable
<gilles> Daisuke-Ido: have you an explanasion of this problem
<deviance> Ah Java cloged it up
<stdin> !paste | deviance
<ubotu> deviance: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<deviance> How can i sort that out?
<deviance> Sorry
<deviance> Will apt-get -f install work?
<stdin> deviance: try it out
<gilles> Daisuke_Laptop: do you have an explanation of this problem
<deviance> stdin: I have a blue screen and I need to press ok, but I can seem to press it? Or get my cursor to it
<deviance> Ah done
<deviance> tab :P
<stdin> yep
<deviance> That worked
<deviance> Back to MP3 install :D
<Doctor_Nick> hell yeah
<Doctor_Nick> ampache is workin'
<stdin> deviance: if you want to rip MP3s, try "audiocd:/" in konqueror and go in to the MP3 folder, then just copy and paste (assuming you have the CD inserted)
<deviance> Ok :D
<deviance> I was just tying to get amarok to work :P
<stdin> deviance: ahh, then that package is the one you want :)
<deviance> :D
<ScorpKing> amarok needs libxine-extracodecs to play mp3's :)
<stdin> ScorpKing: not in feisty+, that's just a transitional package
<ScorpKing> that's what i use in feisty.
<ScorpKing> oh i see
<ScorpKing> lol
<stdin> :)
<stdin> moves mp3 support from multiverse to universe, which is nice
<spider> hello i am from spain,...
<stdin> spider: there is a spanish channel at #kubuntu-es if you want to speak spanish
<spider> i have a question: do you know how  can i personaliza konqueror with difereents wallpapers in diferents windows?
<spider> yess i know that but no one knows that
<drif> spider: you mean virtual desktops?
<danielronin> stdin:  i fixed the making ext3 problems i was having making ext3 partition. i just made an ext2 and activated journaling =)
<stdin> heh
<danielronin> just wanted to thank you for assistance, and ask if you could help me with GRUB settings to find a distro installed to that partition
<danielronin> ah nvrmind, #ubuntu is more active, ill try there
<spider> no,that i want to say is the imaage that youu can see in the window,for defect is white but we can chage to other ccolor or iimage...
<xp_killer> stdin: how do the tool for searching search?if im looking for a file name naruto,and i type naru in the search tool will it show me the file naruto?
<stdin> danielronin: normally you can just copy one of the ubuntu menu entries and modify the title, root, kernel and initrd entries
<stdin> xp_killer: Kmenu -> Find Files/Folders
<spider> i know how i can change and put an immage, but when i try that i see thaat image in all the windows, aand that i want to do is only  in some of one
<stdin> spider: not sure you can, try asking in #kde
<ordinor> how do I switch to a console only runlevel and back again?
<spider> thanks stdin
<stdin> ordinor: logout, then go to console, login there and type "telinit 1" then when done "telinit 2" to get back
<Daisuke_Laptop> ordinor: what are you trying to do, first?
<ordinor> I want to make some changes to my xorg.conf
<Daisuke_Laptop> because this sounds like someone trying to install nvidia drivers
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah
<Daisuke_Laptop> you don't have to change runlevels
<stdin> ordinor: you don't need to do that in console mode..
<spider> but i think i can because i saw that in capture images that you can see diferents windows with diferets  "wallpapers"
<stdin> ordinor: "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf", edit it, logout and restart X
<ordinor> what If I'm used to doing it that way and that's the way I want to do it?
<stdin> ordinor: if you want to do it the other way, I just told you how :)
<ordinor> will try, thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> evening, stdin
<stdin> hey :)
<tsb> Skype always starts for me, I can always hear the others, but they can only hear me sometimes - usually nothing. I've compared alsamixer to when it works and doesn't work, and they are identical. I've also disabled skype's automatic volume settings. What is wrong?
* Daisuke_Laptop blinks a couple times
<Daisuke_Laptop> i just read the info on ati
<Daisuke_Laptop> they're looking like a better option all the time
<danielronin> stdin: can i make it work without the initrd option?
<ScorpKing> spider: u still there?
<stdin> danielronin: depends on the distribution, if they don't ship one, then you don't need it
<danielronin> ok thanks. i just made some changes to menu.lst, added the boot option, i'm gonna give it a shot now
<stdin> Daisuke_Laptop: they are only opening the specs, not the drivers
<Daisuke_Laptop> since the specs will be open, that will make a free 3d driver that much easier to implement, though
<xevil> I just installed Feisty and am having an issue with Konqueror... it appears to be a permissions thing as I can only get Konqueror to browse the internet as superuser... anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<stdin> Daisuke_Laptop: depends if it's the full specs, or just the 2d functions
<Daisuke_Laptop> why the eff would you want to browse the net as a superuser?
<xevil> who said I want to?
<Kr4t05> SuperUser!
<Kr4t05> Awaayyyy!
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, that post could be taken two ways
<Daisuke_Laptop> apparently you meant it the way i didn't take it
<Daisuke_Laptop> it could be "i want to browse the net as su and only konqueror will let me" or "i want to browse the net, but all i can use is konqueror, and only as a superuser"
<xevil> IRC works fine as a user, but Konqueror returns an error when run as a user that It can't connect
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah ha
<Kr4t05> xevil: Try resetting networking.
<stdin> what exact error?
<stdin> that may help us diagnose
<xevil> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/.
<xevil> that is basically it
<xevil> I am on a dialup currently
<ordinor> no luck.  it hung after telinit 1 on the blue kubuntu screen with the status bar.  I waited a long time then shut it down with ctrl-alt-del
<spider> i am still here, yess
<dthacker-lt> xevil: what happens when you browse as a mere mortal?
<ordinor> I got to console mode ok.  Did I need the telinit 1 ?
<xevil> that is the error I get when attempting to browse as a user... that is what leads me to think it's some bizarre permissions thing
<ScorpKing> spider: open a few tabs and in each of then go to View -> Configure Background. set a background for each tab.
<stdin> ordinor: you have to do Ctrl-Alt-F1 to tell usplash to go away after it stops
<ordinor> I think I'll try it again without the telinit 1
<spider> i am going to do that
<xp_killer> stdin: it doesnt find the avi movie files it seems
<ScorpKing> ordinor: the only way to get to runlevel one it seems is to boot into it from the grub menu.
<ordinor> stdin:  I thought that I tried that and that ctrl-alt-F1 did not work.  I may not be remembering that right
<stdin> ordinor: I'm not 100% on that, I always disable the usplash option
<Daisuke_Laptop> try alt-f8 as well
<Daisuke_Laptop> ctrl-alt-f8 that is
<ordinor> what's on f8 ?
<stdin> changes to tty/vt8
<ordinor> any reason for f8 to be there when f1 is not?
<ScorpKing> stdin: if usplash is enabled going down to runlevel1 doesn't work. on my box at least...
<ordinor> Did I find a bug?
<stdin> ScorpKing: for some it does, for some it doesn't, you can always try "sudo killall -9 usplash" first
<Daisuke_Laptop> doubtful
<ScorpKing> stdin: i'll try that next time. it used to work in 6.10.
<ordinor> no process killed
<spider> ScorpKing,i have proved that but that doesnt work
<ScorpKing> spider: it works for me but you have to be in file manger mode.
<ordinor> does logging out and going to console not put the computer in runlevel 1 ?
<ScorpKing> *manager
<ScorpKing> ordinor: no.
<ordinor> oh
<ScorpKing> ordinor: the only way you're gonna get there is when the computer starts up - press <ESC> and select the second option in grub. if you don't want to do it that way disable usplash in /boot/grub/menu.list
<ordinor> well, ya gotta do what ya gotta do
<ScorpKing> yip
<ordinor> file changed, rebooting
<spider> yes i am in file maneger mode, and i can do what i asked, but when i explore otther site in the same window the iimage is thee same
<spider> the image is not only for the direectory i change before
<ScorpKing> spider: there is an option to put a hidden config file in each directory to control the way it behaves but i can't remember where i've seen it.
<Dhraakellian> how long will it be before KDE4 beta2 is in feisty-backports?
<ordinor> that worked, there was more going on than what i'm used to, but it worked.  Thanks
<stdin> Dhraakellian: a while
<ordinor> I wonder what it would take to set up a multiuser, no X, runlevel
<ordinor> like on a server
<Dhraakellian> stdin: and I'm guessing that the more people ask, the slower the packaging systems compile?
<ScorpKing> ordinor: an alternative install cd.
<stdin> Dhraakellian: no, but it seems like it :p
<stdin> ordinor: not much, just remove the kdm link from /etc/rc3.d/ and then runlevel 3 is a multiuser, no X runlevel
<spider> i saw in my directories a hidden file which name is .directory, maybe i must to edit it?
<ScorpKing> spider: i'm not sure. let me check.
<ordinor> not change it to K99kdm ?
<zengen> Hi, I think I went about getting my keyboard to work the wrong way.  I read that to get it fully supported I need to compile it into the kernel.  I did this.  Reading further on it turns out this was only for the 'special' keys.  My problem is that that number pad and function keys do not work.  Does anyone have a suggestion?
#kubuntu 2007-09-07
<stdin> ordinor: then it would still start, just later
<ordinor> will try
<stdin> zeemon: what's with the nick-spam?
<zeemon> sorry
<zeemon> -.-
<ScorpKing> spider: the only thing that i find is that .directory is used for the thumbnail view. it would be nice to have the option of different background but i'll look into it some other time.
<spider_> in the window of the desktop in the .directory file i can see: "BgImage="
<ScorpKing> ah!
<Krazytekn0> The gutsy live CD (tribe 5) is one of the best working CD's I've used
<BluesKaj> Krazytekn0, 32bit vers?
<Krazytekn0> BluesKaj , Yeah, I pretty much don't use 64 anything, I like my youtube too much and don't like the pain of setting it all up
<BluesKaj> right, I couldn't use the 32 bit ... wouldn't load X
<BluesKaj> so back to feisty
<Krazytekn0> aaah, weird. I have always had to use the vesa driver for the LiveCD , but I'm installing right now, and gonna see how the nvidia binary driver works with gutsy
<Krazytekn0> <----distro install junkie
<Krazytekn0> well be back later guys
<Luismi> any have Wireless rtl8185 ?
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<argonel> i've an installation stalled in adept, i clicked on the Show Details button, and it appears to be waiting for me to click ok in debconf.. is there anyway to actually get the input through to it?
<encom> #ubuntu-es
<elzbal> argonel: You can quit adept and run (
<elzbal> argonel: You can quit adept and run (I think) apt-get -f update
<BluesKaj> argonel, what are you trying to install?
<elzbal> His adept hung up on him, which happens to me sometimes too.
<BluesKaj> yes , but sometimes the app requires an acceptance and if the details window isn't open you see it , and it will stall there til you agree
<BluesKaj> you won't see it
<BluesKaj> java and flash and some other apps do this
<BluesKaj> if not , then try ' sudo dpkg --configure -a '
<ScorpKing> and vmware-player :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<argonel> BluesKaj: i opened the details window, it wants me to click ok, but no clicks seem to do anything
<argonel> and its vmware-player
<BluesKaj> type Y
<ScorpKing> argonel: or <TAB>
<argonel> in spite of the button saying "ok"? :)
<BluesKaj> yes , the tab is important there
<argonel> none of the above do anything, its just sitting there
<ScorpKing> thats why i use aptitude :)
<argonel> i can highlight text in the details panel, that's it
<ScorpKing> argonel: try clicking inside the window and then press <TAB> to get to OK
<BluesKaj> aptitude isn't perfect either , it screwed up some apps I was trying to install, or didn't see them in the repos
<argonel> no reaction
<ScorpKing> mmm. try talking to it nicely...
<argonel> oddly, the panel is half white, the textmode scrollbar is drawn badly
<argonel> ScorpKing: it's too late for that, i've already sworn at it and threatened erase+reinstall :)
<ScorpKing> argonel: no wonder it doesn't work. haha
<argonel> maybe its just buggered.. its 6.10 (whatever release that makes it)
<ScorpKing> something that works for me....
<BluesKaj> edgy
<ScorpKing> kill the installer and go to the shell. type sudo aptitude install asdfasdasdf . it will start over and try again. not sure what it will do on your system but if you're stuck, you're stuck. :(
<argonel> ScorpKing: well, i'll just resort to dpkg, i'm a longtime debian user.. i installed this on a friends machine in the hopes of having a trouble-free linux desktop
<argonel> so far it's been nothing but trouble :)
<ScorpKing> next time use the cli
<ScorpKing> it works much better. :)
<argonel> for me, yes. for a former windows user, not really :)
<ScorpKing> true, but we all have to learn at some stage... busy teaching my girlfriend. what a mission. lol
<ScorpKing> why are there only 57 nicks left in this channel?
<argonel> netsplit
<elzbal> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<argonel> *clank*
<ScorpKing> oh. they're comming back...
<ScorpKing> elzbal: thanks for the info. :)
<cloud> heyo
<cloud> My ATI card is being read as an AGP 1x card, any way to change that?
<rdvon> Hello, I was installing an hp photosmart c5100 using the hplip program, the printer is on a network and seems to be not working, it is not hardware related as far as I know..
<fangorious> the beta2 post on kubuntu.org says to install kdebase-workspace from feisty-backports, but I don't see that package after enabling the backports repo
<rdvon> The problem is it will start loading when I turn it on, but than after that it will give me a red green blue bar pattern.
<rdvon> the color pattern, which usually means error! ;)
<hitmanWilly> fangorious: try installing via apt
<fangorious> hitmanWilly: right, apt can't find it
<hitmanWilly> oh, ok...hmm weird
<fangorious> wondering if the announcement beat the server, or if maybe the listed package name is a typo
<hitmanWilly> possible, try searching various parts of the name
<fangorious> yeah, all the 3.92 kde4 packages are still there, 3.92 was beta 1 wasn't it?
<hitmanWilly> not sure, don't really keep up on it
<hitmanWilly> still using 3.7 here
<hitmanWilly> *3.5.7
<albertmk> Question: How can I boot my Kubuntu in text mode?
<ScorpKing> albertmk: press <esc> when the computer starts up and select the second option.
<fangorious> yeah, beta2 is 3.93
<Bearcat> hey folks. Kmail is driving me nuts. When i try to get mail, nothing happends. Even if i put in an incorrect name and password it doesn't even warn me. Is there a way i can run it and see what it's doing?
<BluesKaj> Bearcat, type kmail in the konsole and check the resulting output
<Bearcat> there are no messages in the console
<BluesKaj> does kmail launch ?
<Bearcat> BluesKaj: yes. I have it set up correctly. But if i hit the button do download mail or choose it in the menu system, all it does is say "transmission complete. no new messages" and updats the time in that label. I *know* there are messages up there as i can see them with the imap server.
<Bearcat> and this is dialup so it can't be checking that quickly
<Bearcat> i can *send* but not recieve
<albertmk> Need help. Is there anyway I can reconfigure my kubuntu drivers????????
<albertmk> My video driver is not correct because I made some mistakes.
<albertmk> When I installeld Kubuntu before it was okay
<NickPresta> albertmk, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<albertmk> I did it
<albertmk> I cant configure it correctly
<BluesKaj> imap server ooohh, not familiar with that ...strictly pop server experience here
<albertmk> when I installed it by the cd, it was really good
<albertmk> is there anyway to recover the last configuration of drivers?
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: same problem we talked about yesterday.
<albertmk> I mean, the same when I installed my kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ScorpKing, do you about imap ?
<BluesKaj> know
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: no - kmail not fetching mail. or am i lost?
<albertmk> very helpful channel
<Bearcat> ScorpKing: it was i who asked about kmail not fetching
<ScorpKing> albertmk: we know. what did you change?
<albertmk> the video driver
<ScorpKing> Bearcat: lol. still not fixed? i installed thunderbird.
<newsense> albertmk: if it was good why;d ya change it ?
<Bearcat> ScorpKing: is this a known bug? O.o
<winbond> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<albertmk> it was not so perfect
<albertmk> but much better than now
<albertmk> so I installed NVidia by apt
<winbond> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<ScorpKing> Bearcat: i have no idea. just hope it gets fixed at some stage.
<albertmk> which destroyed my X
<Bearcat> ScorpKing: i just wanna get this done tonight so i can wash my hands of this system
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to run a script when the screensaver starts
<ScorpKing> Bearcat: ur a tec?
<BluesKaj> Bearcat, unfortunately i've heard kamil is difficult to set up in imap
<albertmk> so I  `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`, but its not cool for me
<Bearcat> ScorpKing: yeah
<Bearcat> BluesKaj: well, i'm just trying to get plain old pop3 working.
<albertmk> I wish I could get all the configuration from CD installation without reinstalling Kubuntu again
<ScorpKing> Bearcat: i know the feeling. uh...
<BluesKaj> prolly the wise choice Bearcat , it's much easier
<Bearcat> It *was* working, then somthing updated and now pop3 fetchng does nothiing in kmail
<Bearcat> BluesKaj: what's the wise chiose?
<winbond> whats the quickest way to mount a ntsc hd with write access??
<BluesKaj> pop3
<Bearcat> BluesKaj: right. Pop3 is what's not working.
<BluesKaj> and if allowed thunderbird as an email client
<Bearcat> when i hit "Check mail in" nothing happens
<BluesKaj> imap is old protocol , is it not ?
<Bearcat> BluesKaj: yes
<winbond> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hydrogen_> imap and pop3 are both "old protocols"
<BluesKaj> hydrogen_, what's new one?
<hydrogen_> there is no new mail protocol
<ScorpKing> winbond: mount-t ntfs-3g -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/hd* /media/dir* - you'll have to install ntfs-3g for that.
<winbond> ScorpKing, i got the 3g thing installed but im getting access denied
<randy> hi all
<randy> plz help i am trying to reinstall compiz and it is saying broken install
<ScorpKing> winbond: us sudo
<randy> i have gone trough the removal steps but nothing
<elzbal> winbond: You'll need to use sudo for that.
<hydrogen_> you should probably add a fstab line
<rgrolemund> anyhow, any thoughts on how to reset kubuntu so it doesn't think compiz is installed anymore?
<winbond> ScorpKing, elzbal nice thanks
<NickPresta> rgrolemund, are you sure compiz is not installed? Run this: `dpkg -l | grep compiz`
<ScorpKing> winbond: np :)
<rgrolemund> sec, i'll run it. when i go to adept and try to install it says broken install
<rgrolemund> want me to paste what it says?
<rgrolemund> don't want to get spam kicked
<NickPresta> rgrolemund, if you have any lines that are prefixed with a 'ii', it means they're installed
<ScorpKing> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ScorpKing> rgrolemund: see above
<rgrolemund> rc  compiz-gnome                               1:0.5.2+git20070829-0ubuntu1
<rgrolemund> and 4 other lines
<NickPresta> rgrolemund, so what happens when you try to install compiz?
<rgrolemund> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36640/
<rgrolemund> it says "broken install"
<rgrolemund> i've been trolling forums all night trying to fix it. was working fine until I installed a remote desktop app that removed compiz partially
<WaxyFresh> hi what file tells programs to autoboot when starting the kde enviroment?
<WaxyFresh> i have 2 anoying torrents that keep trying to start
<NickPresta> WaxyFresh, try clearing/ending your session
<hydrogen> kde starts whatever programs were running at the end of the previous session
<Deihmos> finally decided to try ubuntu out
<WaxyFresh> you mean actually useing the shutdown feature?huh i knew it was there for a reason
<NickPresta> WaxyFresh, "logout" should suffice
<rgrolemund> here is the exact language in adept manager - I click "request install" and under the requested column it says "BREAK (install)
<NickPresta> rgrolemund, open up a Konsole and type: `sudo apt-get -f install` and see what comes out. Post the results to a pastebin, please
<WaxyFresh> i installed kde 4.0 and am now haveing problems with it how would i revert back?
<Bearcat> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<BluesKaj> rgrolemund, that means one or more hardware drivers are wrong
<Bearcat> cool
<rgrolemund> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36641/
<Bearcat> 'cause there is no way i'm waiting for openoffice to download on her dial-up
<rgrolemund> u know, I have been having probs with my nvidia drivers I am using the proprietaty ones
<NickPresta> rgrolemund, try to install the package that "breaks" via Konsole: `sudo apt-get install PACKAGE`. See if it spits out an error message
<Deihmos> what is the best irc client for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> sometimes it's the monitor driver , not often but it's worth checking
<rgrolemund> couldn't find package
<rgrolemund> my monitor is listed, the exact one. still possible?
<Deihmos> can someone tell me the best irc client for ubuntu
<NickPresta> Deihmos, the best is whichever you like using :P
<BluesKaj> konversation is good
<Deihmos> recommenda
<Deihmos> that is the one i just installed
<rgrolemund> ya i'm using that, it does the job
<Deihmos> doesn't even have a list of servers which sucks
<BluesKaj> true
<Deihmos> i guess i will have to look up the servers myself
<hangthedj_laptop> xchat is nice
<ordinor>  /server openprojects.net
<Tm_T> Deihmos: best irc client in all world is definately irssi, if you like it ;-P
<rgrolemund> BTW NickPresta, it said could not find package
<ordinor> has anyone had problems with instability in x86_64 ubuntu and java?
<ordinor> or with x86_64 kubuntu, firefox, and java?
<Deihmos> can't access raid drives
<Deihmos> that is normal right?
<shadowhywind> hay all, a slight issue, when my screensaver starts its just uses a blank black screen. no matter what screensaver i use, any ideas?
<rgrolemund> do u have ur "turn off monitor" set to the same amount of time?
<BluesKaj> ordinor, ati graphics ?
<shadowhywind> i also disabled that feature rgrolemund
<ordinor> yes, onboard r200
<rdvon> I'm getting errors from konqueror as well as kubuntu
<ordinor> common problem?
<rdvon> I updated my sources.list to get the latest kde
<Bearcat> you know what? kmail is acting as if i dont' have an internet connectoin. I wonder if it jsut doesn't know to look at the dial-up connection. Is there a place need to tell it to?
<rdvon> and now Im getting a "no mime types installed" error message in all my kde programs.
<rdvon> Like konqueror and amaroK
<rgrolemund> >>NickPresta, please check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36642/
<NickPresta> rgrolemund, so install compiz-gnome. Which package are you trying to install?
<sousl> Hello, does anyone know a good database? I'm trying to give my friend a quick patch that isn't working for him. SO i wantto host it from my own computer
<rgrolemund> i don't know how or why compiz gnome was installed I followed a tutorial online for kubuntu
<sousl> Anyone know?
<hydrogen> what does a database have to do with a patch
<hydrogen> and what do you want to host
<sousl> I want to host the a game patch for a friend..
<WaxyFresh> how would i switch from kde 4.0 to 3.57?
<hydrogen> and what does a database have to do with that..
<sousl> because the server is all filled....
<sousl> Idk, i thought i did
<rgrolemund> i may be on to something here did a locate compiz from terminal
<rgrolemund> 3 files to delete
<Max-P> Hi, if I make an error in /etc/modules, can I correct it after without reinstalling all?
<hydrogen> yes
<Max-P> how?
<hydrogen> just change it?
<sousl> Anyone want to help me?
<Max-P> Will it boot anyway?
<hydrogen> yes
<Max-P> ok
<Max-P> Thanks
<ordinor> ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series] 
<rgrolemund> brb rebooting
<rgrolemund> dang it's still doing it
<coreymon77> doing what
<coreymon77> ?
<rgrolemund> oh i had compiz installed earlier just fine and followed someone's guide on a forum and it hosed it up
<xp_killer> who here use kotepe for msn or yahoo?i need to know how to activat my webcam for my firends can view my linux.the drivers are install allready.they explain me at the website http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support but i dont understand,the thing with kernel etc...
<rgrolemund> so i have been trying to get rid of all the files for a clean install
<rgrolemund> I do XP
<rgrolemund> is there poss some config file that I should look in for traces of compiz?
<Bearcat> man i would love it if someone could help me fix this. My client wants to keep kmail but it simply won't even start to look for mail. However i can send just fine
<rgrolemund> i didn't like kmail, using thunderbird
<xp_killer> stdin: who here use kotepe for msn or yahoo?i need to know how to activat my webcam for my firends can view my linux.the drivers are install allready.they explain me at the website http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support but i dont understand,the thing with kernel etc...
<stdin> xp_killer: if you are asking the channel, why did you address that to me??
<rgrolemund> lol
<rgrolemund> hey isn't there some sort of "force" switch I could use to reinstall?
<larson9999> how do you turn off the bouncy cursor?
<xp_killer> stdin: sorry lol i adress the ch first no one answer so i saw u was there so...i allso ask in the french ch no one answer me
<NickPresta> larson9999, K Menu > System Settings > Keyboard and Mouse > Mouse > Uncheck "Visual Feedback on Activation"
<NickPresta> larson9999, argh. Sorry about that. That isn't correct
<xp_killer> stdin: it wont be long just explain me from this website http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support
<NickPresta> larson9999, in KControl, go to Appearance and Themes > Launch Feedback. Change it to whatever you like.
<stdin> xp_killer: start a chat and Use the Send webcam option in file menu to send your webcam stream to your buddy.
<xp_killer> stdin: it dont work :(
<kdxx> is there some trick to setting up ssh in kubuntu? all im used to doing is sudo apt-get install ssh , ive done this, yet cannot log into from a fifferent machine on this lan
<ordinor> NickPresta:  KControl ?
<stdin> xp_killer: help if you define "didn't work" ......
<newsense> sshd maybe?
<NickPresta> ordinor, yeah. I don't remember if there is a menu entry for it by default, but you can type "kcontrol" in a console to bring it up (or hit Alt+F2 and type it)
<larson9999> NickPresta, thanks, i knew it was the rocket.  still haven't combined the 2 'control panels' eh?
<newsense> ordinor: nm
<Dragnslcr> !info openssh-server | kdxx
<ubotu> kdxx: openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<ordinor> OH , control center
<xp_killer> stdin: im in config>device im seing the preview wat the webcam is lookin at.the help says nothing
<stdin> xp_killer: yeah, go out of that, start a chat with someone and Use the Send webcam option in file menu to send your webcam stream to your buddy.
<xp_killer> stdin: i workin now.i keep the device window open and send the stream
<xp_killer> stdin: i had to keep it open
<xp_killer> stdin: sorry for the bother
<xtv-ca> Hi
<Schuenemann> is there a tutorial teaching how to create a .deb?
<NickPresta> !hi | xtv-ca
<rgrolemund> need an opinion, should i use the nvidia glx new or restricted drivers? i have a 7600gs
<ubotu> xtv-ca: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<xtv-ca> "invalid compressed format" problem installing kubuntu. Some ideas?
<stdin> !packaging | Schuenemann
<ubotu> Schuenemann: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<encom> #ubuntu-es
<Schuenemann> thank
<NickPresta> xtv-ca, did you burn the CD at it's lowest speed on a decent quality CD-R?
<xtv-ca> yes
<draik> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<draik> How do I get a list of all the active channels?
<coreymon77> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Schuenemann> draik, try /list
<draik> Thank you
* Daisuke_Laptop thinks back to his first Ubuntu cd...  Ah, I miss those days.
<Daisuke_Laptop> back when i ordered a bunch of ubuntu discs... more or less as a joke...  i believe it was hoary
* Daisuke_Laptop swings his cane
<Daisuke_Laptop> get off my lawn!
* newsense squats on Daisuke_Laptop's lawn
<AirstrikeIvanov> Uh, quick question. Why does Ubuntu's apt-cache repos have packages for cracking other peoples' wireless internets?
<Daisuke_Laptop> same reason it has a brute-force password cracker.
<newsense> AirstrikeIvanov: i think its meant for testing your "own" network :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> just because *you* immediately thought about doing bad things with it doesn't mean that's all you can do :P
<AirstrikeIvanov> No, I just wanted to know why there was some strange host on my wireless, and if that would be able to kick them off of my router :/
<Daisuke_Laptop> i would like to make a serious proposal for the release after hardy...  Ignoble Icthyosaur!
<newsense> use wpa
<Daisuke_Laptop> AirstrikeIvanov: secure your network better?
<AirstrikeIvanov> I do use WPA
<newsense> use mac filtering too
<AirstrikeIvanov> whats strange is the hostname is 'ubuntu', and its not on any of my computers
<Daisuke_Laptop> well go through your router's web interface and force a disconnect if you can
<AirstrikeIvanov> doesnt give me that option, but i changed the SSID and WPA key, and restarted it
<ubuntu_> guys i really screwed up just had to boot from cd
<ubuntu_> oops
<ubuntu_> whats the command to change name
<rgrolemund> anyhow I am just going to format my drive but i gotta back some stuff up. trying to mount the drive but not having success.
<rgrolemund> keeps denying me, presume password
<stdin> use sudo to mount it
<aesebu55> I have 2 different USB gampads that work in jcalibration but the up/down/left/right won't work in FCE. I have tried several things I found on google but nothing is helping me
<rgrolemund> hey stdin u there
<stdin> I guess so
<rgrolemund> can u plz give me a basic mount command, I have been using linux a week :(
<stdin> rgrolemund: like "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt"
<newsense> rgrolemund: man mount
<rgrolemund> ya like that, but its not working.
<newsense> rgrolemund: mounting a hard drive ?
<rgrolemund> ya
<stdin> helps if you say how it's not working, error message are good
<rgrolemund> i screwed up my video drivers and it will not load the x server so i had to boot from hte cd
<rgrolemund> lol sorry
<newsense> rgrolemund
<rgrolemund> dev/hda1 does not exist
<rgrolemund> yes new?
<newsense> ;run df -h
<stdin> rgrolemund: that was just an example, it may be another device
<newsense> see /dev/hda listed ?
<rgrolemund> whats that website to paste
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rgrolemund> ty
<rgrolemund> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36649/
<kgee> anyone know of a good program to translate .ogg files to mp3? I need something that will recurse into directories and convert anything it finds. It would be a real nuisance to have to change 5 600 songs :S
<stdin> rgrolemund: post what "sudo fdisk -l" shows
<stdin> kgee: soundkonverter ?
<rgrolemund> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36651/
<kgee> stdin: I'll give it a look. Thanks :)
<stdin> rgrolemund: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<rgrolemund> got it
<rgrolemund> already on it :) tyvm
<rgrolemund> trying to make the change from winblows over to linux
<rgrolemund> apprec the help tonight
<stdin> rgrolemund: you can also edit your old xorg.conf (in /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf) to change it back to the old driver, saves a reinstall
<rgrolemund> hmmmm
<thomas> help with users and groups?
<nalioth> thomas: just ask your question  :)
<thomas> ok well using kde, I'm trying to setup a normal account and then my admin account but don't know how
<thomas> I tried going into user management
<awilcox> thomas: define "admin"... root?
<awilcox> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thomas> but when I click on "new" I don'[t know what primary group and secondary group things do....theres so many
<awilcox> thomas: oh, that's all
<thomas> awilcox: HEY AWILSCOX, you again, yes root
<awilcox> thomas: :)
<thomas> your admin of IRC!
<awilcox> thomas: I get around the network :p
<thomas> lol
* awilcox is on almost 20 channels right now
<thomas> so  yea
<awilcox> thomas: anyway, ubotu just told you about root.
<awilcox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thomas> k one sec
<stdin> thomas: leave the primary group alone, that will be set for you. in the secondary groups all you have to do is add "admin" if you want them to be able to use administrator privileges, leave it as default if not
<awilcox> correct
<awilcox> though if you want them to have sound you need 'audio'
<awilcox> let me pull up my group ids
<awilcox> uid=1000(awilcox) gid=1000(awilcox) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),33(www-data),39(irc),44(video),46(plugdev),100(users),106(lpadmin),110(scanner),111(admin),1000(awilcox)
<awilcox> you can probably guess what most of those do.  adm/admin for administrative, dialout for modem, cdrom for CD, floppy, audio, users, etc.
<awilcox> though irc is for the IRC server I run, _not_ for clients
<awilcox> and www-data for is Apache modifications (that's the default group of /var/www et al)
<awilcox> lpadmin is for printer administration
<awilcox> lp = line printer
<thomas> ok there are like a milliono different groups
<awilcox> hehe -- not really.
<awilcox> there should be a little over 100 with a default install
<awilcox> and I just told you what most of them do.
<thomas> audio, cd rom, admin etc....
<thomas> which ones do I need
<cloud> lol, dig this ya'll, i'm reading the subscriber agreement for timewarner cable and found this
<stdin> thomas: most of them will be already set as default
<awilcox> probably all the ones I have that you have on your system
<cloud> The TWC Parties shall have no liability, except as set forth in Section 8(a), for interruption of the Services due to circumstances beyond its reasonable control, including acts of God, flood, natural disaster, vandalism, terrorism, regulation or governmental acts, fire, civil disturbance, electrical power outage, computer viruses or worms, strike or weather.
<thomas> I read that you should daily use a normal account, and on the side have a root account
<stdin> !ot | cloud
<ubotu> cloud: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<rgrolemund> ok so that mounted drive has a folder i need to get in to thats locked. In Konsole I tried to chmod it and its not permitted
<awilcox> thomas: right.
<awilcox> rgrolemund: sudo chmod
<rgrolemund> oh
<rgrolemund> duh :/
<thomas> so then I created another useraccnout and I DON"T want it to be admin
<awilcox> thomas: but with Kubuntu you only need one.
<awilcox> oh okay
<stdin> thomas: admin account is not root account
<awilcox> so you want to know what a 'normal' user needs
<thomas> sigh oops
<awilcox> thomas: with Kubuntu, you use sudo, you don't even use root
<awilcox> but if you really want a user account that you can use sudo on, don't put it in the adm or admin groups
<thomas> ok i'll have to read up, dont know what sudu really is, but root = administrator
<rgrolemund> is this correct? sudo chmod Desktop -rwx-rwx-rwx
<awilcox> rgrolemund: no
<rgrolemund> oh
<awilcox> rgrolemund: sudo chmod Desktop 777
<stdin> rgrolemund: why are you making your desktop 777 ?
<rgrolemund> i need to copy files off the hardrive to another machine to backup
<awilcox> stdin: it seems to be on a disk he mounted, and it seems to be owned by root.
<rgrolemund> i have a few folders on tyhe desktop
* awilcox assumed that
<rgrolemund> lol
* stdin knows what happens when you assume
<awilcox> only because I've done it before -- many times
<Crell> Hi all.  Has anyone gotten the Fn buttons working on a ThinkPad T61?
<awilcox> stdin: the first three letters come out?  :p
<Crell> I've not had luck with either KMilo or tpb. :-(
<rgrolemund> chmod: invalid mode: `Desktop'
<awilcox> bah
<awilcox> sudo chmod 777 Desktop
<awilcox> numbers first >_>
<stdin> rgrolemund: sudo chmod o+rx Desktop        is nicer
<stdin> 777 == the number of the devil
<rgrolemund> o = others? right
<stdin> yep
<rgrolemund> well i did retain 1 thing
<rgrolemund> i got in btw ty
<Random832> how do i make gtk apps use the kde theme?
<thomas> awilcox: so then if sudo is used for superuser only when needed whats the use for a "normal" or standard login rather than root?
<stdin> Random832: try installing gtk-qt-engine
<Random832> it's not working
<Random832> i installed everything i can think of
<ordinor> Random832: kcontrol
<Random832> ...i looked there - there are settings, but they don't affect anything
<ordinor> appearance and themes
<ordinor> gtk styles and fonts
<Random832> ...
<Random832> i FOUND that
<Random832> it's NOT WORKING. did i NOT already explain that?
<ordinor> easy does it
<stdin> !caps | Random832
<ubotu> Random832: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Random832> files on my homedir beginning ".gtk" - .gtk_qt_engine_rc  .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2  .gtkrc-2.0-kde - is anything missing?
<zibrah3ed> random832: lookup qtcurve
<stdin> thomas: sudo gives the user super user privileges for that command (SuperUserDO), otherwise you are running commands as the normal user
<Random832> why isn't it just working out of the box
<zibrah3ed> mixing two different window manager themes?
<stdin> because GTK is different from Qt, and some GTK apps don't take in to account other tool kits themes
<Random832> ...um, i thought it was supposed to be set up so it's a gtk theme engine so it would work in all gtk apps
<thomas> awilcox: but why does it ask me to enter passwords even after i've logged in with root
<Random832> isn't that the entire point of _having_ the control panel that ubotu pointed me at?
<Random832> oh
<awilcox> thomas: as root
<Random832> i found it
<Random832> it relies on _environment variables_ :P
<stdin> thomas: you don't login as root, it's disabled by default
<Random832> so starting apps from screen didn't work
<awilcox> thomas: you're still using sudo.
<thomas> ooooooooooooooo
<thomas> you mean adm and admin
<awilcox> which requires a password.  it's basically just making sure you're not doing something stupid.  which I'm not saying you would, it's just a security mesaure used for the noobs that use Kubuntu
<stdin> thomas: admin is a group, not a user
<thomas> so If I add root in secondary groups then I dont need to enter passwords
<awilcox> correct
<awilcox> thomas, no
<KevinOman> where are the network settings stored?
<awilcox> thomas, you could do NOPASSWD in the sudoers file, but that's bad practice
<stdin> KevinOman: in /etc/network/interfaces, but system settings > network settings is a GUI to edit that
<thomas> so your saying I should keep a password, not like in the windows world
<thomas> i mean keep one before changing system setting
<awilcox> yes.
<ttrocal> I see that a KDE 4 beta 2 announcement page is up at kubuntu.org mentioning packages for beta 2 in backports.  It seems those packages don't exist yet, though.  Is that correct?
<stdin> thomas: the "windows world" is full of viruses and spyware because it's insecure, you don't want to be like that ;)
<dotz> how do u rm files with an exclude parameter?
<KevinOman> stdin thanks ;)
<stdin> ttrocal: they are being built, just wait
<dotz> eg i got alot of files with the '388' string on the file name which i want to exclude from remove
<dotz> how huh
<ttrocal> stdin, Oh, excellent.  Do you happen to know when to expect them?
<stdin> ttrocal: I think we're just waiting on kdebase-workspace, then just wait for your local mirror to update. hopefully won't be long
<thomas> awilcox: hehe nope
<ordinor> dotz: mv those files to another dir
<ttrocal> stdin, I don't meant to be pushy, but does that mean within an hour, in a few hours, or can't you say?
<thomas> awilcox: as you can see I"m new to linux, I appreciate your such generous help
<awilcox> it's not a problem :)
<rgrolemund> stdin u mentioned restoring my previous video settings, whatcha think of this
<rgrolemund> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258186
<stdin> ttrocal: can't give an exact time frame, depends on the buildd system
<KevinOman> stdin, I change the networksettings to static, do I have to add broadcast and network?
<stdin> KevinOman: I think you need broadcast, but not network
<thomas> how do I modify what admin and other groups can do?
<KevinOman> ok
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hi everyone. How do I run scripts as a different user in /etc/rc.local but still have it start on startup?
<thomas> i can't fin dit
<stdin> rgrolemund: if you want to do it the hard way, sure
<rgrolemund> lol
<rgrolemund> umm not really
<rgrolemund> i just have to rename the file right?
<rgrolemund> from the backup to the real
<ttrocal> stdin, Hmm, is there any doubt they will be there by tomorrow afternoon?
<stdin> rgrolemund: press alt-f2, type in  kdesu kate /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf to edit it
<mr> i'm looking for someone to perhaps help me with a sound problem?
<stdin> rgrolemund: find the line "Driver  "nvidia" " and change to "Driver "nv" (for nvidia)
<rgrolemund> k
<AirstrikeIvanov> Anyone know how to run stuff in rc.local as a non-root user, while still having rc.local run on startup?
<stdin> ttrocal: should be, if all goes well :)
<ttrocal> stdin, Alright, glad to hear it.  Thanks for your time.
<stdin> AirstrikeIvanov: I suppose you could do "sudo -u username command"
<AirstrikeIvanov> stdin: Will that work in /etc/rc.local boot scripts? I want my new IRC bot to run at startup with my HalfLife server, so that they're actually there all the time like they should be.
<weber> lol
<weber> who is online?
<holycow> http://kde.org/announcements/announce_4.0-beta2/desktop-plasma-big.png
<holycow> this is just beautiful
<stdin> AirstrikeIvanov: should, never tried it tho
<AirstrikeIvanov> Oh, is KDE4 finally in a beta for normal users, or is beta 2 still for development purposes?
<AirstrikeIvanov> Cause I tried beta 1 and broke my APT. XD
<weber> hello?
<holycow> not sure, just liking the windowing i'm seeing there
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<weber> lol
<weber> nice
<weber> xD
<awilcox> wow
<weber> who can speak german???
<stdin> AirstrikeIvanov: beta is still beta
<stdin> !es | weber
<ubotu> weber: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<holycow> that white outline just totally makes that
* awilcox fears stdin.
<weber> kik
<weber> lol
<stdin> !de | weber (sorry)
<ubotu> weber (sorry): Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stdin> awilcox: so you should ;)
<awilcox> ;)
<NightBird> german... spanish... what's the difference... :P
<stdin> couple words here and there
<stdin> :)
<weber> how can i compile programs?
<stdin> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<stdin> weber: read that link ^
<holycow> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<sanzanric> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<darkstar61> ! big lebowski
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about big lebowski - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darkstar61> ouch... :)
<thomas> omg linux is awesome I can lock my session and start a completely different one
<thomas> but how does this not affect memory and stuff
<AirstrikeIvanov> stdin: thanks for the help with rc.local, now i need to find out how to make the programs run in the background while not spamming my TTY consoles
<stdin> AirstrikeIvanov: like "sudo -u user command &>/dev/null &"
<weber> see you all in a few of day
<weber> s
<weber> XD
<AirstrikeIvanov> oh, but what is /dev/null?
<weber> cu
<stdin> AirstrikeIvanov: makes all input "disappear"
<AirstrikeIvanov> oh nice
<stdin> send all complaints to /dev/null :)
<ordinor> that is the write-only memory file
<RobertX> I like to ask a question: what does job-hold-until-specified mean?
<ordinor> sometimes referred to as "the bit bucket"
<RobertX> When I print using CUPS, it says "job-hold-until-specified"
<RobertX> This is a Ubuntu box
<flaccidddddd> RobertX: try #cups
<flaccidddddd> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<flaccidddddd> that might help too
<Random832> how do i set my buddy icon in kopete
<flaccidddddd> many reason why you could get that
<rgrolemund> hey thanks alot, i was able to boot
<mosno> everytime i print with cups i get circular coffee stains on my pages
<ordinor> your cup is supposed to be in the cupholder
<mosno> aaah thx
<ordinor> to deploy the cupholder, right click on the icon and select "eject:
<mosno> there's a CD in my cupholder
<ordinor> just put it on top of the cd
<mosno> k thx
<AirstrikeIvanov> stdin: what was that command again with /dev/null?
<stdin> AirstrikeIvanov: after the command put   &>/dev/null &
<ordinor> sudo -u user command &>/dev/null &
<AirstrikeIvanov> ah, i did that
<AirstrikeIvanov> everything still showed up
<stdin> the &>/dev/null makes all output go to /dev/null and the last & makes it background
<AirstrikeIvanov> let me pastebin my rc.local
<AirstrikeIvanov> brb,  moving to Kopete cause compiz-fusion borked my Konversation, server list window wont go away
<thomas> awilcox: ok this is weird, i have an admin account, i made another account without admin and it asks for root password and I enter my master password and it tells me wrong pass
<awilcox> thomas: you type your user password
<awilcox> who ever is logged in, use their password for sudo.
<awilcox> unless you made a real root account using all the steps in the wiki
<thomas> no it asks for root
<awilcox> well give it your normal pw
<awilcox> trust me
<thomas> lol i gave it
<thomas> the accoutn i'm in now
<thomas> i can type my password and it works
<stdin> thomas: what command are you doing that asks for a password?
<thomas> when I log into my other accoutn which doesn't have admin, it asks for root and I can't change system settings etc
<stdin> thomas: because it doesn't have admin rights
<veluska> someone can help me install ymessenger in kubuntu ?
<stdin> veluska: why, kopete works with yahoo
<thomas> even if I type the root password?!
<stdin> thomas: there is no root password
<thomas> well when I type it here it allows me to edit stuff
<newsense> stdin: cant join chat rooms
<veluska> stdin: kopete is good,but no much emoticons as ymessenger
<rgrolemund> ascii emotes ftw
<veluska> stdin : or can u tell me how to add more emoticons for kopete ?
<stdin> veluska: you can install emoticon sets
<rgrolemund> :P
<AirstrikeIvanov> Back, finally
<veluska> stdin : can i know the website ?
<newsense> veluska: kde-look.org
<veluska> newsense : i already go to kde-look..but there too much themes..
<veluska> all i need only emoticons
<newsense> choose emoticons on the left
<thomas> awilcox: well when I type it here it allows me to edit stuff
<stdin> veluska: in kopete, settings > configure, then click on Get New Themes button
<awilcox> thomas: right
<thomas> in the other account when I enter root it doesn't!
<Random832> since we're talking about kopete
<awilcox> thomas: if you make a new account with a new password and gave it admin group, then you'd use the new password with the new account
<thomas> says wrong pass
<Random832> how do i set my buddy icon?
<awilcox> Random832: It says under Help->Contents.
<awilcox> thomas: each account uses it's own password for sudo
<awilcox> "bad password" is the generic auth failure error
<Random832> there is no "Help->Contents" - is it in the "Kopete Handbook"?
<thomas> yea i gave it its own account pass
<awilcox> Random832: Yes.
<stdin> Random832:  in kopete, settings > configure > accounts, choose the account, click edit and go to the Account Preferences tab
* awilcox sometimes forgets what it's called.
<thomas> awilcox: but I didn't give it admin
<awilcox> thomas: right.  so it tells you bad password.
<stdin> thomas: if the user isn't in the admin group they can't use sudo or have admin rights
<awilcox> thomas: bad password can also mean "You can't do that!"
<rgrolemund> wow that new kde is pretty sick lookin
<awilcox> rgrolemund: Haven't seen it yet, linky?
<rgrolemund> lol no
<Random832> i get "override default server information"
<Random832> and nothing else
<rgrolemund> had linux a week
<Random832> [well, disabled 'default encoding'] 
<awilcox> Random832: yes.
<thomas> stdin: ok so if I don't put "admin" in secondary group for my secondary account, even if I type the main root password it won't work? COORECT?
<awilcox> thomas: Correct.
<awilcox> thomas: But you would use the user password.
<thomas> hmm lol thats funny
<Random832> awilcox: in the help file, i see something to set the default buddy icon for the theme, but that won't make it a buddy icon sent out to other users
<thomas> but I dont want the user to modify that stuff!
<stdin> thomas: that's how it's supposed to work
<stdin> thomas: then add them to the admin group
<awilcox> thomas: instance, user "aw" has password "123" and is in admin.  user "tw" has password "456" is in admin.  when aw sudo's, he uses "123".  when tw sudo's, she uses "456".
<awilcox> and user "jw" has password "789".  she doesn't have admin.  no matter what she types (123, 456, or 789) it won't work.
<thomas> Awwww I UNDERSTAND
<rgrolemund> omg u guys know the digital music channel that comes with cable? they have pics and bios to go along with it
<rgrolemund> well my old band was just on there
<rgrolemund> and my name
<Random832> stdin: ok, what do i do when i'm in account preferences?
<thomas> Thanks awilcox and std
<AirstrikeIvanov> stdin: rc.local: http://pastebin.com/d7af61060
<awilcox> thomas: np :)
<awilcox> rgrolemund: \m/
<thomas> COOL
<thomas> awilcox: you here often?
<Random832> ...geez, can SOMEONE tell me how to get a buddy icon in kopete?
<awilcox> thomas: not anymore.  I used to be a regular.  if ya need me, come to #AWOS-OffTopic
<rgrolemund> awilcox, actually it was metal
<awilcox> rgrolemund: neat.  what band?
<rgrolemund> incinerate
<rgrolemund> death metal
<thomas> awilcox: your there on a "regular, semi-regular dailiy basis?
<philip> hello
<awilcox> thomas: it's my channel.  if I'm not there, either my computer's dead or I am.
<thomas> awilcox: lol so ur there almost daily?
<stdin> AirstrikeIvanov: what would be easier to put the commands in a script and then run the script with sudo -u airstrike
<philip> could someone help me out with my usb hard drive?
<Random832> geez
<stdin> AirstrikeIvanov: like put http://pastebin.com/d6f37ddce in a file, then call that with "sudo -u airsrtike /home/airstrike/script"
* esteve is away: Gone away for now.
<stdin> !away > esteve
<philip> kubuntu doesn't recognize it
<ordinor> philip: i have the same problem, so I just mount it from the command line
<philip> ordinor, how do I go about that?
<ordinor> run dmesg to find out what the drive is called,  sdb, sdc, sdX .  then mount /dev/sdXX /media/sdXX
<ordinor> X being the variable
<morph306> aptfix
<morph306> apt-fix
<stdin> !aptfix > morph306
<philip> ok one sec and I'll try that
<morph306> cool thankx
<veluska> to all who help me about kopete emoticons...thank you for your support... i already have the yahoo emoticons work well in my kopete..thanks
<mcquaid> I was going to check out the beta2 packages, but I notice some like kde4multimedia, kde4-admin aren't updated to 3.93
<stdin> mcquaid: still building, you'll have to wait
<mcquaid> ah ok
<veluska> one problem again....my laptop had card reader inside...but i didnt find a drive suite for it...can someone tell me which driver is the best for my laptop to be able to access the card reader..
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:stdin] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs!https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 1 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php | KDE 4.0 Beta 2 is still being built for Feisty, don't try upgrading to Beta 2 yet
<veluska> hello...can somebody give me a website about how to install builtin card reader in feisty ?
<AirstrikeIvanov> stdin: Did you get my rc.local?
<stdin> veluska: normally it just works
<stdin> AirstrikeIvanov: what would be easier to put the commands in a script and then run the script with sudo -u airstrike
<stdin> AirstrikeIvanov: like put http://pastebin.com/d6f37ddce in a file, then call that with "sudo -u airsrtike /home/airstrike/script"
<AirstrikeIvanov> ah.
<AirstrikeIvanov> thanks!
<veluska> stdin : but it didnt work.... in windows XP..i have to install the driver..
<AirstrikeIvanov> now i just need to figure out how to close the server list in Konversation cause Compiz-fusion botches it
* xp_killer hold hands with stdin and ask him what is "tab"(alt+tab)
<xp_killer> :p
<AirstrikeIvanov> stdin: all that stuff still shows up >_<
<stdin> AirstrikeIvanov: hmm, it shouldn't ...
<xp_killer> AirstrikeIvanov: wha is TAB?
<AirstrikeIvanov> it does
<xp_killer> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<stdin> xp_killer: tab is a button on the keyboard, has two arrows on it
<bbeck_> I'm trying to install KDE beta 2, I've installed kde4base-dev, but when I try to install as a full session according to the the instructions on the release page, I can't find this /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop file to copy to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop, does anyone know what I need to do to get KDE4 to be a choice in KDM?  Thanks.
<xp_killer> ok
<AirstrikeIvanov> xp_killer: Tab autocompletes programs, files, and parameters in the commandline, among many other features.
<stdin> bbeck_: read the topic....
<AirstrikeIvanov> stdin: It still shows all up on my TTY1, both my hlds and supybot output.
<xp_killer> !shift
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shift - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bbeck_> stdin: What topic?
<xp_killer> stdin:  shift??? >_<
<Flatfende1> Can anyone tell me how to change the refresh rate in KDE?
<Flatfende1> For my monitor..
<stdin> bbeck_: the topic of this channel, it will have been displayed when you joined, type /topic to see it again
<bbeck_> stdin: doh, sorry, Konversation has it minimized, so I missed it.
<stdin> xp_killer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shift_key
<ordinor> Flat: kcontrol
<bbeck_> stdin: It's weird that they haven't taken down or, altered the announcement on the Kubuntu site to reflect that though.
<ordinor> Peripherals
<xp_killer> stdin: ok
<ordinor> Monitor & Display
<stdin> bbeck_: from the announcement "Packages for 7.04 are currently being compiled and will appear in feisty-backports soon."
<Flatfende1> Monitor and display isn't listed there.
<bbeck_> stdin: I'm running gutsy though.
* ordinor shrugs
<stdin> bbeck_: you didn't say that, and this isn't the gutsy support channel
<stdin> bbeck_: also on the page it says to install kdebase-workspace, have you?
<bbeck_> It's not available via aptitude.
<Flatfende1> Anyone familiar with any other ways?
<WaltzingAlong> Flatfende1: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WaltzingAlong> Flatfende1: but you could just connect the monitor that is not showing X, then configure the X server which may autodetect the attached monitor.
<stdin> bbeck_: try apt-get, if not then you'll have to wait until your local mirror updates or use the official archive
<Flatfende1> WaltzingAlong, I checked there, but I don't see anywhere where I can change the refresh rate
<philip> ok the usb drive won't mount
<WaltzingAlong> Flatfende1: so connect the monitor, get to a terminal (ctrl+alt+f1); then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<darkstar61> bbeck_: i just installed it 3 hours ago via  sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace
<philip> it says it can't find it even though dmesg says it's /dev/sdb1
<philip> when I give it the mount command
<bbeck_> stdin: Ah thanks, I just assumed it was a mistake because the announcement said it had changed a lot since Beta 1, but it wasn't the package you were supposed to download for Beta 1
<WaltzingAlong> philip: the pmount command?
<philip> letme try that
<philip> ok now it's mounted but I don't have permission
<WaltzingAlong> philip: pmount as sudo or normal user?
<bbeck_> darkstar61: thanks, I'm pulling it down now.
<philip> I pmounted as sudo
<WaltzingAlong> philip: pmount is meant to be run by a normal user
<WaltzingAlong> philip: sudo pumount it
<philip> ok
<philip> thank you so much WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> philip: working?
<darkstar61> bbeck_: just don't expect too much from the upgrade ... there is still something else to wait...
<philip> yep
<darkstar61> for...
<WaltzingAlong> philip: wonderful :D viel spass
<bbeck_> darkstar61: really I just want to play with the updated Kate.
<bbeck_> darkstar61: yeah, I'm that kind of dork.
<philip> now will I have to do this every time I wish to use the drive?
<darkstar61> bbeck_:  http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/561/kde4b2ht1.jpg ...
<MarcC> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MarcC> uh, no kubuntu-effects, huh?
<xp_killer> MarcC: ???
<MarcC> what's the best way to get composite running in Kubuntu Feisty?
<WaltzingAlong> philip: the system is suppose to do that for you each time you log in
<WaltzingAlong> MarcC: start with an nvidia card
<MarcC> check
<xp_killer> MarcC: composite?
<MarcC> 3D jazz
<MarcC> WaltzingAlong: step 2?
<xp_killer> MarcC: beryl
<MarcC> so is compiz-fusion unstable, or...? Do I just install the beryl package?
<xp_killer> MarcC: i install it and it's no fully stable or have all options yet but beryl will change to compiz soon
<philip> ok, thank you again
<xp_killer> MarcC: just install beryl and if u want compiz the 2 of them will be there in one option
<xp_killer> MarcC: im usin beryl untill compiz is finish
<MarcC> ok, is beryl pretty stable?
<MarcC> I assume the systray applet still lets you switch back to KWin?
<xp_killer> MarcC: stable?mmm i tink so yes.but it allso depends on your graph card if it can hadle certain jobs.i have an ati radeon very old i did something a little to fast that it went out of focus and crash on me lol :p
<MarcC> how do I add a program to the runs-at-startup list in KDE?
<WaltzingAlong> MarcC: add it to ~/.kde/Autostart
<WaltzingAlong> MarcC: yes lets you switch back to kwin
<Deihmos> i am trying to install nvidia driver but it says i need to stop xserver
<elzbal> Deihmos: If you're unsure, just restart the computer.
<Deihmos> if i press alt + f2 + backspace my screen boes black and never returns
<elzbal> Try Control-Alt-Backspace.
<Biovore> Deihmos: then.. don't do it.. :-P
<stdin> use the ubuntu packages
<Deihmos> then how do i install these drivers
<stdin> Deihmos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Biovore> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Deihmos> i tried that already and it was a waste of time
<Deihmos> i have an 8800gts card
<stdin> define: "waste of time"
<Deihmos> xserver failed to start
<Biovore> Deihmos: I got ya..  some of the 8800 series cards require the 100..14.11
<Biovore> driver..
<Biovore> could try gusty..  It has that driver in the repos..
<Deihmos> that is what i am trying to install
<Biovore> your running gusty?
<Deihmos> but it says i need to exit x server
<Biovore> or feisty?
<Deihmos> feisty
<Biovore> the feisty repos dosn't have 100.14.11
<Biovore> gusty does..
<Biovore> basicly your installing the driver from nvidia's site.
<Deihmos> you know i am really new to this
<Biovore> Make sure you uninstall all ubuntu stuff before you try to install nvidia's
<Biovore> (ubuntu's nvidia stuff)
<Deihmos> i did
<hydrogen> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 4719 kB, installed size 14400 kB
<hydrogen> ah
<Biovore> he needs the newer version..
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> wasn't sure what version "new" meant in feisty
<Biovore> Deihmos: so to install the nvidia driver from nvidia's site you will need to kick to the command line (no graphics) to install the diriver
<Deihmos> explain
<Biovore> Deihmos: basicly log out of your x session..  press ctrl-alt-f2 and type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<Biovore> Deihmos: this will kill X
<hydrogen> once you do that you will be console only so make sure you know what you need to do first
<stdin> see this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<hydrogen> :)
<ubuntu_> asd
<ubuntu_> >D
<elknof3> hi everyone
<Biovore> stdin: that looks about right..
<elknof3> who knows about ipco?
<elknof3> p
<elknof3> ipcop?'
<Biovore> Deihmos: in stdin link... replace gdm with kdm.. should work..
<ubuntu_> see you .. {}
<Biovore> ipcop.. that a firewall thing?
* stdin "kubuntufies" the page
<Biovore> stop waving that magic wond :-P
<Deihmos> that method did not work
<Deihmos> monitor never returns when i press ctrl alt f2
<_2> what's the formula for converting F to C  temp ?
<Biovore> _2: google!!! :-P
<_2> never mind i'll search for it...   don't asking anyone to google for me.   just thought someone might know off hand.
<_2> and that answer helps in what way Biovore ?
<Biovore> something like (DegreesF-30)*(9/16)  <-- or something like that..
<_2> yes something like.   is that it 9/16 ?   it's -32 btw...
<stdin> TC = (TF  32)  1.8 :)
<Biovore> yay
<_2> k ty
* stdin now makes a C++ app to do that :p
<_2> me has a c app  wanting to code it into a shell that doesn't need "units" installed to work...
<Biovore> (Microsoft like solution) make a ppc program you emulate with qemu on a linux running on vmware.. :-P   That should solve the problem..
<_2> Biovore :)
<jetsaredim> is it possible to figure out how to assign actions to the random multimedia keys on my keyboard?
<_2> random multimedia keys ???
<_2> </blinks>
<Biovore> jetsaredim: Maybe..
<_2> so you never know where the multimedia key will show up next ?
<_2> </blinks>
<jetsaredim> Biovore: i can't seem to figure out the keyboard shortcuts dialogs
<gib> Is anyone in here using Dolphin?
<bbman> is anyone on here knowledgeable about moving a drive between computers
<bbman> I can't get my system to reprobe for the necessary drivers so I can use ethernet
<bbman> kubuntu doesn't use kudzu so I don't know what else to use and discover isn't doing anything as far as I can tell
<gib> What about modprobe
<_2> i think i may never use google again !
<jetsaredim> Biovore: i'd ideally like to tie the XF86Refresh to F5
<jetsaredim> and things like that
<_2> XF86 ?
<_2> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Biovore> jetsaredim: I don't remember of the top of my head on how to do it..  But I know if it shows up as a key press.. you can map it to X86 events
<_2> gib ?    what about modprobe ?
<jetsaredim> Biovore: ok thanks
<xp_killer> gib: if i go in kmenu multimedia for example multimedia window is behind insted of on top.how do i revert this? <<< stdin
<_2> gib if that was in answer to someone,  i just got here.   so didn't see the Q.
<xp_killer> <_2>: do it have a way to type your name faster instd of manuel?
<gib> Yes, it was.  Someone was saying udev wasn't picking up thier nic driver.
<gib> Can't imagine what weird one it must be becuase it detects just about every nic known to man without problems
<_2> gib ah yes.  indeed  lspci or lshw for the card info and modprobe the driver,   of course...     i don't use udev  but it's no problme to insert the module
<gib> I'm not sure how you got it like that xp-killer
<xp_killer> gib: if i go in kmenu multimedia for example multimedia window is behind insted of on top.how do i revert this? <<< stdin <_2>
<_2> xp_killer  sloppy focus
<xp_killer> there are some windows tha above then some and dont want to move
<xp_killer> sloppy focus?
<_2> or click the left corner of the title bar and special settings
<xp_killer> ???
<_2> yeah sloppy focus will focus anything the mouse passes over    i think.    there is also click to focus
<xp_killer> be more specific
<_2> it's a desktop setting
<xp_killer> where.?
<_2> right click the desktop and configure
<xp_killer> k
<xp_killer> ....
<_2> kde == right click everything      default == starting point of the very long road to "right"
<xp_killer> :-/ ???...........**************
<xp_killer> xplain as u would to a child
<gib> When you start messing around with setting you're not sure what they're going to do, it's a good idea to not change too many things all at once so you know what to undo if you create a behavior you don't like :)
<_2> right way == the way you personally choose to use
<xp_killer> gd
<_2> gib or do it in a clean user account   so you can nuke the account...
<xp_killer> gib: true but kubuntu got so much option u just have to click on them to try them.thats how we lurn
<_2> xp_killer prezactly
<gib> I'm not saying not to try them all, just not too many clicks all at one time :)
<_2> ...and oh, the satisfaction of actually finding the setting you are looking for....
<_2> gib rightO, bloody good advice there matey
<gib> Or you could use gnome and have all the decisions make for you :))
<gib> made
<MarcC> what do I do if Firefox is completely black when I'm running beryl?
<xp_killer> MarcC: lol
<_2> skin it ?
<xp_killer> MarcC: put your scren in color
<Daisuke-Ido> don't run beryl.
* stdin is proud, he just finished "c2f" :)
<xp_killer> no paint it
<MarcC> oh, apparently it doesn't like Firefox to touch screen borders. *that* makes sense.
<xp_killer> stdin: wat is c2f?
<scheater6> lol - geeze, it's old school irc in here tonight.
<_2> stdin will it read a symlink f2c and go the other way ?
<stdin> _2: no, as I don't know now to :P, it just asks what to do with a menu
<stdin> xp_killer: converts temperature values
<xp_killer> stdin: wa is c2f?wat does it do?is it safe to play with?
<Daisuke_Ido> celcius to fahrenheit
<stdin> indeed ^
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin: written in?
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: C++
<Daisuke_Ido> nice
<Daisuke_Ido> had to do one in java for class
<Daisuke_Ido> booooooring
<xp_killer> stdin:wat good is that to me?
<xp_killer> stdin: ca maide a rien
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: it's not bas as I'm only 1/3 way through my 1st book :)
<victor_> Hello, when I boot up Kde 4 beta 2, im missing alot of graphics, are there any special packages for that I need?
<_2> stdin http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39417
<xp_killer> !offtopic | stdin and Daisuke_Ido
<ubotu> stdin and Daisuke_Ido: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<chemicalvamp> sudo grub-install --root-directory= /dev/hda5 Answers back: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device... Any ideas?
<_2> script    uses symlinks   does f2c  c2f fts2mph and so on...
<chemicalvamp> maybe an arguement that informs grub of the filesystem?
<stdin> _2: http://stdin.pastebin.us/39418 and http://stdin.pastebin.us/39419 is mine, 2nd one is c2f.h
<Daisuke_Ido> !pot_kettle_black | xp_killer
<Kommando> Hi
<Kommando> i need some help
<xp_killer> Daisuke_Ido: ???
<scheater6> kommando: just fire away.  If anyone knows how to help you, they'll respond
<Kommando> ok haha thanks
<bbman> how do you use modprobe to get the module to get the modules for my nvidia gig card or marvell gig card to load
<Kommando> I'm trying to use my local hard disks but it says "unable to mount" or something like that
<_2> stdin the case loop shows all the builtin functions     or the names of the links to call them
<bbman> I was the one who asked that question
<xp_killer> stbin:vlc reads my videos with a very bad sound like the my speeker aint good no more
<bbman> _2 or gib?
<Kommando> i'm running the live version and so far i like it but i don't want to lost any of my information
<Daisuke_Ido> then by all means, back up what you want to keep before installing.
<_2> bbman you do   sudo modprobe <modulename>
<Kommando> no id on't want to install yet i just want to try the whole thing out
<Kommando> and if i like it will install it
<_2> bbman to find the module name   you use   lshw | less      or  lspci     and google for the card info
<scheater6> If you're running the live cd, you are "Trying the whole thing out"
<Kommando> i know
<Kommando> but i'm trying to use my local hard disks but i can't use them
<stdin> Kommando: what filesystem are you trying to mount ?
<Daisuke_Ido> Kommando: a couple things to be aware of, the live cd is going to be a little slower than a full install by its very nature
<Kommando> something about mounting them
<Daisuke_Ido> but you should get a feel for it
<Kommando> i'm already aware of that daisuke_ido
<scheater6> kommando: I see.  If all is recognized well, a simple "sudo mount -a" should do it - can anyone confirm?
<_2> bbman also of note      . /etc/bash_completion     then you can use the tab key when typing in the module name and it will complete and/or list possabilities
<stdin> scheater6: not on the live cd
<scheater6> darn - that would eliminate having to find the device names.
<stdin> Kommando: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Kommando> i used ubuntu to see how it was and i liked and didn't have that problem but now i'm using kubuntu because a friend told me that was even better and now i'm getting this problem
<Flatfender> I'm having a problem getting my refresh on my monitor correct. Its set at 70hz and I need it to be 60, is there a way to just go in and change it?
<_2> scheater6    cat /proc/partitions     should help with finding the device name
<chemicalvamp> I was experiemting and i installed from a live cd onto a usb key, by doing so i overwrote windows MBR with grub, ide like to keep Grub BUT my computer will only boot with the usb key in it.. so can somebody please help me install grub onto a fat32 partition on my 2nd hdd?
<bbman> _2 I did a modprobe and it has a marvellphy but how do I get it to activate?
<_2> errr assuming hd has partitions      and assuming hd   i got behind
<Flatfender> It doesn't give me the option for my monitor under my settings.
<_2> bbman ifup eth0
<scheater6> kommando: in that case your basic course of action is going to be to find what ubuntu is calling the hard drive - I call up qtparted for that, above me _2 recommends a terminal command to do basically the same thing.  And then mount it - probably with the command "sudo mount [device name] "
<_2> sudo that
<Kommando> ok
<chemicalvamp> i got sudo grub-install --root-directory= /dev/hda5 but it says it is not found or not a block device
<Kommando> well here under devices says : "/dev/hda1"
<Kommando> i guess that's one of the partititons right?
<scheater6> correct
<Kommando> then i have the other partititons
<Kommando> i have a total of 4 partititons and i see them all
<gib> You mean grub only works if the USB device is plugged in?
<_2> Kommando that's the first partition on the master drive on the primary ide bus
<chemicalvamp> gin yes apperantly there is something of grub not in the MBR it needs
<Kommando> ok
<scheater6> try it out.  Make a directory to mount it - "sudo mkdir /mnt/harddrive" - or you can replace "harddrive" with a name of your choosing
<gib> Did you look at /boot/grub/menu.list?
<scheater6> kommando: and then "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/harddrive"
<chemicalvamp> i need that to install on a drive thats always on
<Kommando> ok let me try
<gib> Maybe there is a ref to the usb device you can just edit out.
<_2> !grub | Kommando did you have a look here
<ubotu> Kommando did you have a look here: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gib> Oh, you actually istalled grub to the usb storage device?
<chemicalvamp> but how will the MBR load the list if its on something thats not attached? or for that matter know to load what you changed in the menu.lst if the menue.lst is nowhere to be found
<scheater6> kommando: you'll end up with that harddrive mounted in the folder /mnt/harddrive, which you can access via command line "cd /mnt/harddrive && ls" or through konqueror
<chemicalvamp> Grub was instaled to hd0,0
<gib> I think you still want to install to the MBR, but the MBR of your HD
<chemicalvamp> but its configuration files within linux are on my usb
<Kommando> ok but if i mount the hard drive i won't screw up the info that i have in my master windows boot right?
<Kommando> i just want to be sure of that
* xp_killer im going blind :(
<Kommando> sorry if i'm kinda slow
<scheater6> kommando: nothing to worry about there
<bbman> _2 well it was actually eth1 that I was able to get working, I guess nvidia gig nics are not supported as I can't get that one to come up.  It is working now though thanks
<Kommando> ok cool
<_2> chemicalvamp if hd0,0 is ide disk then you should be fine.      check boot/grub/devices.map   for more on the addressing
<gib> If grub is installed to hd0,0 that's the right place.
<_2> bbman glad you got connected.   welcome
<chemicalvamp> here is my question.. "sudo grub-install --root-directory= /dev/hda5" (this comand would install grubs files to my fat32 partition)  returns Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<chemicalvamp> why is it not reading it correctly
<chemicalvamp> thats all i wanna knpw
<xp_killer> if u have grub install allready u can autoreinstall it with a few comande from the cd live
<chemicalvamp> my laptop boots windows.. and the /ROOT or /BOOT/GRUB is on the USB KEY
<xp_killer> u dont real have to mount your hdd's to put back a grub
<_2> xp_killer literally going blind ?
<gib> Why do you want to change from the MBR to root?  You just need to reinstall to MBR again, but have it ref /boot/grub off of your hd instead of the usb device
<chemicalvamp> when it says "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device." is it expecting it to be ext3? and if it is how do i tell it that its fat32
<xp_killer> O_O
<_2> xp_killer correct one can run the grub shell and install from there    but grub does mount for that to work.
<chemicalvamp> i have it mounted
<chemicalvamp> "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device." anybody??
* _2 can't use grub    it won't boot a partitionless hd
<chemicalvamp> why would you think its partionless?
<_2> cause i formated it
<Flatfender> Even when I change it in xorg.conf it doesn't change the rate?
<chemicalvamp> wait are there 2 grub conversations goin on here or what? im so confused
<_2> chemicalvamp three
<chemicalvamp> nice
<xp_killer> LOL
<chemicalvamp> so how many did i mess up? lol
<_2> hopefully none.
<chemicalvamp> is there an arguement for grun to tell the filesystem? like "-t ext3" for mounting
<gib> There is a distro just for working with grub called supergrub, I think
<xp_killer> chemicalvamp: u said your grub is install on your key?
<gib> Just for fixing grub problems
<scheater6> well, I certainly hope Kommando got all taken care of, 'cus it's about that time for me.
<chemicalvamp> xp_killer well 1/2of it is
<scheater6> gib: supergrubdisk
<Kommando> thanks a lot
<xp_killer> SUPER
<Kommando> sorry for disapearing
<_2> anyone still confused on a grub issue ?
<_2> if not i'll try harder  :)))
<chemicalvamp> xp_killer well ok it is installed on the MBR but the /boot/grub/ is installed on the key
<scheater6> kommando: no worries man, just making sure all was well.
<scheater6> Neway, I'm off.  PEACE
<Kommando> thanks again
<Kommando> bye
<_2> shalom scheater6
<Kommando> have a good night
<gib> Is grub 2.0 ever going to come out?  Hasn't it been in the works for like the last half decade?
<_2> !info grub gutsy
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 366 kB, installed size 808 kB
<_2> that's not even version   one
<Flatfender> Anyone have an Idea how to change the refresh rate on my monitor, I can't seem to find a setting in KDE, and when I change it in xorg.conf it doesn't seem to help my problem. Its at a refresh of 70, I need it to be 60
<gib> I know, but there never will be.  It was abandoned long ago.  It's been at .97 for ages.
<xp_killer> chemicalvamp: so u want to reinstall the grub thats on the key?
<gib> just change the vertical refresh in xorg.conf to just 60
<chemicalvamp> Flatfender you need to modify your xorg.conf where your resolutions are.. I.E. 1024x768@70  the 70 being your refresh rate
<gib> and not a range
<gib> and it will force it to use only 60
<chemicalvamp> xp_killer what i want is to be able to boot my laptop without HAVING to have my usb key in it
<Flatfender> Ok, it shows like 6 different monitors, what one do I need to change to have that
<chemicalvamp> xp_killer instead of repairing windows MBR with the windows cd, i want to keep grub so i can set it to boot from my USB key
<gib> Just reinstall grub without the usb storage attached
<chemicalvamp> how
<tazgodx> anyone know of a good linux spades game?
<chemicalvamp> imon the live cd now
<xp_killer> chemicalvamp: ok .put in your usb key and type sudo apt-get install grub
<Flatfender> So, my default depth is 24, that means I pick the  display with a depth of 24. Then under modes I would put 1280x1024@60", is that correct chemicalvamp?
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
* Linux_Galore sigh
* xp_killer hihi
<chemicalvamp> Flatfender 60 being your desired refresh rate then yes, i think you will also have to go into your display setting to select this mode that you've created in your xorg.conf
<Flatfender> I don't have a display setting in my KDE anywhere. I can do it fine in Gnome, but I can't seem to get it to display correctly in KDE
<chemicalvamp> xp_killer it says grub is already the newest version
<gib> There may be 6 monitors listed, but the one will be listed in the "screen" section is the one being used.
<xp_killer> chemicalvamp: sudo grub to get a prompt
<gib> If 60 is the only choice in xorg, 60 will be the only choice in display settings.
<chemicalvamp> ok
<xp_killer> chemicalvamp: type : find /boot/grub/stage1
<xp_killer> chemicalvamp: if any erros tell me
<xp_killer> errors
<chemicalvamp> xp_killer im not sure if this matters.. but iam not currently running on my usb key
<chemicalvamp> xp_killer it came back with (hd1,0)
<Flatfender> I've set it in my xorg.conf rebooted, I'm at a loss.. My big question is why its not under my peripherals tab.
<xp_killer> chemicalvamp: see if this web site can help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 u i have to go.i'll ba back in a moment
<gib> What isn't in the perifs tab, your monitor?
<Flatfender> Yes, the option to change my monitor refresh rate gib.
<gib> What is the horiz rate set to in xorg.conf?
<chemicalvamp> whats the (hd?,?) and (hd?) equivalent of hda5??
<gib> And what does it show the refresh rate to to in KDE?
<Flatfender> I've set it to a bunch of things, even directly 60, but it doesn't seem to change the refresh rate. It will change in Gnome, but not KDE
<gib> What does KDE show it as?
<Flatfender> Nothing, I can't find the display properties in it
<chemicalvamp> please i would guess but i dont want to break anything >.<
<Daisuke_Ido> then you aren't looking
<Daisuke_Ido> System Settings > Monitor & Display
<Flatfender> Its not there :)
<Daisuke_Ido> what isn't there.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not in system settings at all?
<gib> or type kcontrol if you want to see it the way you're used to seeing it under the perifs tab
<Daisuke_Ido> alt+f2, kcontrol
<Flatfender> No. its not there at all
<Daisuke_Ido> then something more serious is broken
<Daisuke_Ido> what release are you using again?
<Flatfender> The most recent.
<Daisuke_Ido> the most recent as in 5 months old or the most recent as in going into beta right now...
<Flatfender> I was looking in kcontrol also. Thats what confuses me.
<Flatfender> As in the 7.04 that they have on their main download page.
<Daisuke_Ido> alrighty then...
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, something's borked
<gib> Kubuntu has both system setting and kcontrol.  Just different view of the same stuff.
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe install kubuntu-desktop (again, if you've done it once) to fix broken dependencies?
<Daisuke_Ido> gib: untrue, kcontrol has a lot more.
<gib> yeah, system settings is a subset of kcontrol arranged differently
<Daisuke_Ido> right
<Flatfender> I'm currently re-emerging it.. hopefully this works
<chemicalvamp> FAT32 filesystem is called VFAT under linux correct?
<gib> emerging?  You using Gentoo?
<Daisuke_Ido> uh...buh?
<Daisuke_Ido> chemicalvamp: corrent
<Daisuke_Ido> correct, too!
<bhaskark> hi all, can anybiody suggest me a god kernel compilation tutorial?
<tazgodx> anyone know of a good linux spades game?
<Daisuke_Ido> bhaskark: kernel.org
<Daisuke_Ido> if you need to compile a custom kernel, it's not supported, and this probably isn't the distro that best suits your needs...  just sayin'
<Daisuke_Ido> !find spades
<Flatfender> I did for a little while, but the computer is used by more than myself, and every time anyone else got on the PC they somehow managed to screw it up. I got tired of fixing it.. Especially considering I'm not super knowledgeable about Linux
<ubotu> File spades found in ggz-game-servers, ggz-gtk-games
<Daisuke_Ido> tazgodx: could check that out ^^
<bhaskark> Daisuke_Ido: I just want to have fun with the kernel compilation
<chemicalvamp> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke_Ido> well then
<Daisuke_Ido> i still recommend kernel.org
<bhaskark> Daisuke_Ido: OK
<Daisuke_Ido> but there's bound to be howtos on ubuntuforums.org
<tazgodx> thanks Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> those may help as well
<bhaskark> ok
<gib> Speaking of Kernels, are there any places for a version of ubuntu kernel with backported cfs?
<gib> plans
<gib> for gutsy
<manas> Hi
<Flatfender> After I reinstall KDE do I need to log out then back in?
<Ascenzion> yepp
<Ascenzion> double check the little options box that kde is the selected session
<gib> You might want to choose the restart X for the options on the login screen too.
<leafw> anybody tried gutsy on a T60p
<Daisuke_Ido> leafw: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions.
<Flatfender> That got it guys, thanks for the help
<leafw> Daisuke_Ido : vale
<gib> There is no kubuntu+1 though, but if the problems are KDE related I guess it doesn't matter.
<leafw> that channel is basically dead
<leafw> unfortunately
<gib> It's amazing how you can have hundreds off people logged on with only a few actually watching or even at their computers.  Lots of people just stay logged in all day.
<leafw> right.
<gib> Are you having problems, or just wondering if you should try the install?
<gib> I'd better get to bed.  Goodnight.
<chemicalvamp> OK heres my problem fully explained (i hope) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36654/
<_2> gib :"<gib> It's amazing how you can have hundreds off people logged on with only a few actually watching or even at their computers."   true.    and i some times fall into that catagory too.    although i don't like it.     but when at the "J O B"  i have to attend other things   like it or not.
<_2> bah  to late.
<_2> chemicalvamp looking
<Daisuke_Ido> meh...  see, this machine is on 24/7
<Daisuke_Ido> so i'm always here, even if i'm not *here*
<leafw> gib: I'd like to have proper overhead projector support, which I heard in gutsy has received lots of attention
<leafw> I have several conferences later this month, and it would be great to *finally* not having to kill Xorg just to get dual head up.
<_2> chemicalvamp ok.  you need to copy sda1 's  /boot dir and all it's content to   hda5   and point grub at that.
<_2> chemicalvamp i have done this to get grub to bood an hd with no partitions form one that had a M$ partition/fs   it's pretty streight forward; except that updating the kernel becomes a manual process      shouldn't be hard.
<chemicalvamp> _2 ok im listening
<_2> i don't remember all the details off the top of my head but i do remember that you asign the boot and root addresses differently    i.e.  boot (hd0,4)     kernel line root (hd1,0)
<_2> chemicalvamp if you give me a sec i'll fire up that box and look up some details
<chemicalvamp> _2 ok
<chemicalvamp> how would a person mount the MBR?
<stdin> you can't mount the MBR
<chemicalvamp> and what filesystem would it have? o.0
<chemicalvamp> ahh i c
<_2> ooops autokilld me self
<chemicalvamp> then how do i change where grub looks for its files? stdin
<tazgodx> how can i tell what version of a program i have installed?
<stdin> chemicalvamp: you'd have to use grub-install and install on to another partition I think
<AirstrikeIvanov> Uh, did my hostname appear when I joined this room, or did my cloak?
<stdin> tazgodx: normally "command --version" or for GUIs, Help > About (Application)
<chemicalvamp> stdin ive been asking that question alll night! please have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36654/
<Agent_bob> chemicalvamp ok you enter a grub prompt   'after you have copied the files over'     and issue root (hd0,4)  maybe (hd0,2)  not sure with extended partitions
<chemicalvamp> Agent_bob so you think that will fix it?
<chemicalvamp> im gonna cross my fingers and try it out
<Agent_bob> then issue wait i'm still on it
<chemicalvamp> huh?
<Agent_bob> what was the output of the command ?
<chemicalvamp> no errors if thatw aht u mean
<Agent_bob> k now issue ....    give me a sec
<stdin> precipizio1, precipizio2: any reason for joining multiple times?
<Agent_bob> install d (hd0)
<chemicalvamp> Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<Agent_bob> ok drop the d
<chemicalvamp> same
<Agent_bob> add same ,#) as the root command
<Agent_bob> 4 maybe
<chemicalvamp> like hd0,4?
<chemicalvamp> or hd4
<Agent_bob> yeah
<chemicalvamp> k
<Agent_bob> first
<Agent_bob> the first one
<chemicalvamp> didnt work
<Agent_bob> install (hd0,4)
<Agent_bob> that  ^ ?
<chemicalvamp> i tried install /dev/hda5 and it said Error 15: File not found
<Agent_bob> yeah it wont.
<Agent_bob> have to use the "stupid" grub nominclature
<Agent_bob> did that work  ?
<chemicalvamp> no it didnt
<chemicalvamp> thought i said that already :)
<chemicalvamp> it keeps coming back Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<Agent_bob> ok then (hd0,4)  is wrong   try   (hd0,1)
<stdin> chemicalvamp: try removing the brackets '(' and ')'
* slobodan_ freedom
<chemicalvamp> hd0,1 would be ntfs
<Agent_bob> i don't think so  you said you only have  hda1 hda2/5  correct ?
<chemicalvamp> yup
<Agent_bob> then the hda5  is probably  (hd0,1)
<Agent_bob> grub is wierd
<Agent_bob> and if that works set     root (hd0,1)      also
<chemicalvamp> npoe
<Agent_bob> root (hd0,1)
<Agent_bob> install (hd0,1)
<chemicalvamp> did that
<Agent_bob> no go ?
<chemicalvamp> error 1
<Agent_bob> from another konsole pastebin your  devices.map   and menu.lst
<Agent_bob> let me see if i can't figure out why it's acting wierd.    i'm sure it's simply addressing issues.
<chemicalvamp> are you sure install shouldnt be setup?
<Agent_bob> chemicalvamp yes     and setup can be used but you will have to get the addressing right first.
<Agent_bob> else it will setup but incorrectly   and you'll be back where you were.
<riri> Hi
<chemicalvamp> maybe i should just install kubuntu on the hardrive i want grub to be installed on and just delete everything but /boot
<riri> the nex kde4 beta 2 is not better ?
<chemicalvamp> sounds like it would make my head hurt less\
<riri> will it improve ?
<chemicalvamp> what do you think Agent_bob
<stdin> riri: it's better than the 1st beta, but it's not in feisty (yet)
<riri> i am using gutsy
<Agent_bob> chemicalvamp heh will you'll still have to manually edit the menu.lst after that     but that will work.
<riri> and i haven't a nice dektop like in one
<stdin> riri: have you read http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php ?
<riri> no thanks
<riri> i will read it
<chemicalvamp> but then i still have the question... after i have it set up... and i want to install a differnt distro on my key.. can i make it now install grub?
<stdin> riri: you need to install an extra package to get it to work in beta 2
<Agent_bob> chemicalvamp now  ?   not ?
<riri> yes
<riri> i use workspace
<riri> but still
<riri> it runs
<riri> but no icons no kicker
<stdin> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chemicalvamp> i like that one
<stdin> riri: yeah, I think that's a bug
<Agent_bob> chemicalvamp sounds like a plan   if you want to go that route.    heck   i'd just use lilo.
<riri> lol
<riri> i guess
<chemicalvamp> Agent_bob u prefer lilo?
<riri> but i hope it's not freeze ?
<Agent_bob> i do
<chemicalvamp> i will give that a shot then
<stdin> riri: depends if it's an upstream bug or not
<chemicalvamp> ok im goin back to my need for speed while it installs.. thanks for the help i really appreciat it
<riri> sorry what does mean upstream ?
<faires> I allowed kenel update from adept, and now my grub is no longer recognizing the path of my kernel files
<faires> Someone can help me with that?
<riri> thanks anyway i can still compile and use it in a shell
<stdin> riri: if it's a bug in the KDE source then it's upstream (from KDE), if not then it's kubuntu that made the booboo :p
<riri> i fear it's kubuntu
<Agent_bob> chemicalvamp they each have there strengths and weeknesses.    grub can be changed without writing to the mbr  lilo can't   but after installed lilo can boot anything that was in the lilo.conf   even if some drives are missing.    as long as the device it's trying to read is there   it will boot it.     i use lilo because it can boot "partitionless" hd's   grub can't
<riri> because i saw nice screen from beta 2
<faires> My root is (hd0,4)
<faires> And my kernel is referred to a strange link
<riri> i have to go thanks stdin
<riri> bye
<faires> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-386 root=UUID=9b5a32bc-1945-4222-8320-92030aa39a55 ro quiet splash
<stdin> riri: later :)
<Agent_bob> faires nothing strange about that.  that's not a link that's the real kernel inode
<Agent_bob> or are you talking about the block id for the fs  "uuid"  ?
<faires> Agent_bob: yes, I was talking about that
<faires> The point is that grub didn't find the files anymore
<faires> Although they were there before
<Agent_bob> faires that's the fs id   and the id may have changed.   issue    blkid    to check
<faires> Agent_bob: sorry?
<Agent_bob>  blkid
<chemicalvamp> Agent_bob found something in the fiesty installer.. BOOT LOADER: help for GRUB device selection goes here... has (hd0) in it now
<Agent_bob> see if it matches   UUID=9b5a32bc-1945-4222-8320-92030aa39a55 <<for the root device>>
<faires> Yes, it matches
<faires> It matches hda5
<Agent_bob> faires and the files are on hda5 ?
<faires> But the kernel files are inside a /boot directory there (my mistake when installing, I just realized it now...
<Agent_bob>  /vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-386  in particular ?
<faires> Yes, they are
<Agent_bob> well add that in the menu.lst file
<Agent_bob>  kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-386 *
<faires> Agent_bob: add what?
<faires> Ah..
<Agent_bob> faires hda5 is not mounted on /boot is it ????
<Agent_bob> that would explain     /vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-386
<faires> Agent_bob: No, it's not
<Agent_bob> k
<faires> hda5 is my / partition
<Agent_bob> yeah add   /boot
<Agent_bob> this is a grubby day...
<faires> In fact /boot should be a link to my hda1, but I forgot doing that during install, and just realized
<faires> I'll try with your new help, thanks a lot
<backpro> i download java .bin how to install this file ??
<Agent_bob> bash java-*.bin
<stdin> backpro: don't, install the packages from ubuntu
<Agent_bob> sudo that maybe
<stdin> !java | backpro
<ubotu> backpro: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Agent_bob> backpro and stdin has a good point.  but it's your system if you want to mess it up  the command is   sudo bash java*.bin
<darth> ubotu: Adept will ruin the java install?
<_2> !bot | darth
<ubotu> darth: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_2> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<stdin> darth: it won't work in edgy or earlier, you'd use apt-get then
<_2> !opsnack | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<stdin> I like chocolate, and peanuts :)
<_2> grub> root (hd0,1)
<_2> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<_2> grub> root (hd0,0)
<_2> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<backpro> thanks for help
<_2> interesting   seems i have no disks
<_2> i thought sure i had at least one hd in this box...
<_2> errr partition
<stdin> doesn't grub look in the device.map file to convert (hdX,X) to /dev/XXXX ?
<_2> yep but i'm not when you run   grub   from a system
<_2> it "detects" devices
<_2> and i do have two partitions on one hd in this box....
<_2> none on any of the other hd's
<_2>   22     1    2096608 ide/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 34 3 41 10 0 0 0 0 0 10
<_2> 10
<_2>   22     2    2028096 ide/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part2 20 3 154 240 6 0 48 10 0 250 250
<_2> i tried the whole array of addresses   hd[0-9] ,0    no disks
<_2> that may be what chemicalvamp was experancing
<_2> i wonder if that's a grub bug
<_2> i also wonders if i'm talking to my self again...
<_2> really odd thing is that grub actually booted this box just a few minutes ago...  heh
<se7en^Of^9> i love linux upgrade one box and ssh the *deb to 3 other boxes :)
<ubuntu> good morning.. i have a very persistent problem with my kubuntu installation(s). since 16:00 (17 hours of nonstop trying ago).... it keeps giving "GRUB error 21"  at startup, no matter what partition configuration I use. I've reinstalled nearly 15 times, of which the last ones were on the old winxp partition (hd0,0). I've edited menu.lst in the /boot/grub/ directory numerous times as well, but to no avail. Any help is greatly appreciated,
<ubuntu> as I need to use the system with several of its applications today
<Agent_bob> i though i knew something about grub.   but alas, as always, it was only a dream.
<Agent_bob> ubuntu error 21 is partition not found   isn't it ?
<ubuntu> more precise, it can't find the config on the specified partition (i think)
<Agent_bob> ubuntu   your system is not using the wrong device node is it ?    /boot/grub/devices.map    have something like /dev/sda (hd0)     but it's actually an ide drive ?
<Revelstone> yes, it is an ide drive
<Agent_bob> check the devices.map file
<Revelstone> and those aren't specified by writing /dev/sda#?
<Agent_bob> or pastebin it
<Revelstone> let me mount the disk again on this live cd, so i can check the file
<Agent_bob> pastebin the file
<Agent_bob> !paste | Revelstone
<ubotu> Revelstone: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Agent_bob> assuming it's more than one or two lines...  which it may not be
<Agent_bob> in which case most would like to see somthing besides my nick in here anyway
<Revelstone> it is but one line (devices.map)
<Revelstone> (hd0)	/dev/sda
<Agent_bob> show me
<Agent_bob> k
<Agent_bob> change it to (hd0)      /dev/hda
<Revelstone> no permission to write, hang on
<Agent_bob> sudo
<Revelstone> doesn't work on kate (cannot connect to x server)
<Revelstone> kdesu works however
<Revelstone> with a list of errors, but the program loads
<Revelstone> alright, it's changed
<Revelstone> should i try to reboot now?
<rrichie> hi all
<Revelstone> hey richie
<Agent_bob> sudo chroot <mount/point> grub-install (hd0)         # where <mount/point> is where you mounted that system fs
<rrichie> why i'm doing a apt-get upgrade, it fails on a package saying : No Such File or directory. Can anyone help me ?
<Agent_bob> rrichie lets see the exact error message
<Revelstone> can that be /media/sda7, even if i changed that other line to hda?
<Agent_bob> Revelstone yes the two are not related
<Revelstone> alright
<rrichie> Agent_bob : tentative de remplacement de /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindSamba.cmake, qui appartient aussi au paquet kde4base-data
<rrichie> dpkg: erreur de traitement de -f (--install):
<rrichie>  ne peut pas accder  l'archive: No such file or directory
<Agent_bob> Revelstone ahh  may need to make the device node    i dont' remember ...
<Revelstone> sudo chroot /media/sda7 grub-install (hd0)
<Revelstone> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Agent_bob> rrichie looks like an error in the   /etc/apt/sources.list   if i'm not mistaken
<rrichie> Agent_bob : does it help you ?
<rrichie> i take a sources.list from ubuntu website
<Revelstone> how would i make the device node? :-)
<enotee> what is the syntax to install a .deb file using dpkg?
<rrichie> enotee:  dpkg -i file.deb
<Agent_bob> Revelstone wait.   try without the ()  just hd0
<Agent_bob> i think that will fail... but try it.
<Revelstone> it didn't fail completely:
<Revelstone> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /media/sda7 grub-install hd0
<Revelstone> /dev/sda7: Not found or not a block device.
<Revelstone> i can access it in the file system though
<julius__> where is the default program manager for file exensions?
<Agent_bob> Revelstone but that's on the other system  in the mountpoint         issue   ls -l /media/sd*/dev/sda?
<Revelstone> ls: /media/sd*/dev/sda: No such file or directory
<Revelstone> or should i replace sd* with eg. sda7?
<Agent_bob> Revelstone yes
<Agent_bob> should work either way
<Revelstone> same result
<Agent_bob> Revelstone right.  no device node.
<Agent_bob> ok     cd /media/sda7
<Agent_bob> sudo chroot .
<Agent_bob> wait.
<Revelstone> i'm in root now
<Agent_bob> let me revisit that error message    just a sec.
<Revelstone> take your time, you're being more help already than all the google queries tonight
<Agent_bob> "<Revelstone> /dev/sda7: Not found or not a block device."  <<<< it should NOT be looking for sda anything.
<Agent_bob> Revelstone cat /boot/grub/dev*
<Agent_bob> what's it say ?
<Revelstone> (hd0)   /dev/hda
<Revelstone> (hd0)   /dev/sda
<Agent_bob> nano /boot/grub/dev*
<Agent_bob> remove the second line     the one with sda
<Revelstone> only the first line there in nano
<Agent_bob> wait.   exit nano
<Agent_bob> ls /boot/grub/dev*
<Agent_bob> you saved under the wrong file name   :)
<Revelstone> output: /boot/grub/device.map  /boot/grub/device.map~
<Neutrinux> hi someone using kmail+imap+anti-spam in here?
<Agent_bob> oh it's a backup
<Revelstone> rm /boot/grub/device.map ?
<Agent_bob> ok Revelstone while you were in nano was it hda  or sda   should still be on screen
<Revelstone> err ~ that is
<Agent_bob> yeah    rm   /boot/grub/device.map~
<Agent_bob>  Revelstone and redo;    cat /boot/grub/dev*
<Agent_bob> should now say "(hd0)   /dev/hda"   correct ?
* Agent_bob wonders where Revelstone went ...
<Agent_bob> finished that cigarett and threw the wrong but out the window didn't ya
<Agent_bob> well climb back up and lets keep going...
<ubuntu> back.. forgot to tell you that the live CD hangs sometimes
<Agent_bob> finished that cigarett and threw the wrong but out the window didn't ya
<ubuntu> exactly
<ubuntu> :-)
<Agent_bob> :)
<Revelstone> took a while to time out I see
<Agent_bob> ok 10 minutes i think
<Revelstone> last i saw was shortly after i wrote my last line
<Agent_bob> <Agent_bob> yeah    rm   /boot/grub/device.map~
<Agent_bob> <Agent_bob>  Revelstone and redo;    cat /boot/grub/dev*
<Agent_bob> then noticed you went "AWOL"
<Revelstone> how did i enter root again? other than /root
<Agent_bob> Revelstone have the fs mounted at /media/sda?
<Agent_bob> ya   na   ?
<Agent_bob> awol again ?
<Agent_bob> bah   i can't help someone that's never there....
<Agent_bob> that may be an actual hd error.   io errors causeing the hang up and also causing the grub error 21 ....
<Agent_bob> that may be an actual hd error.   io errors causeing the hang up and also causing the grub error 21 ....
<ubuntu> it doesn't seem to like "rm" and "devices.map~" on the same line
<Revelstone> i disconnected after the root question
<Revelstone> this is slightly annoying :)
<Agent_bob> yeah that's what im saying   it may be an hd error
<Revelstone> but isn't this run from the live cd?
<Revelstone> (or memory)
<Revelstone> i didn't give any commands yet at that time
<waylandbill> Revelstone: you could be experiencing some sort of hardware trouble. You could run memcheck.
<Agent_bob> doesn't matter where or what the system is   if it tries to access malfunctioning hardware it will  i/o error and that can hang any system
<julius__> where is the default program manager for file exensions?
<Revelstone> how do I run memcheck from kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> julius__ mime types ?     look in /etc/      or check the online help for mime
<Revelstone> and it could be of course.. even if the system was functioning without error in the past year
<waylandbill> Revelstone: it's a boot option on the cd.
<Revelstone> ah that one, alright
<Agent_bob> Revelstone it's a boot option.  you don't run it from a running system
<Revelstone> i will run it next time it hangs
<stdin> julius__: in konqueror's settings
<julius__> stdin: cheers
<Agent_bob> Revelstone also badblacks  in read only mode
<Revelstone> should we try to change the device.map file this time?
<Revelstone> i forgot the command to get into root, shamefully
<waylandbill> julius__: it's file types, not necessarily file extensions. The program 'file' is often used to determine the type regardless of the extention if there is one at all.
<waylandbill> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<julius__> cheers
<Agent_bob> Revelstone try it   if it hangs at that point again   then you know where the problem is.   it's on the hd
<enotee> what is the syntax to install a .deb file using dpkg?
<Revelstone> isn't "new root shell"  the same?
<Revelstone> in konsole
<Agent_bob> same as what ?
<Agent_bob>  as running  sudo -i   yes
<Revelstone> the same as a logged in su in the normal shell
<stdin> enotee: dudo dpkg -i file.deb
<waylandbill> Revelstone: the same as sudo -i. Sudo normally does one single command.
<Revelstone> I see
<enotee> i tried that and get error no such file or directory
<Revelstone> i'm in root now.. what was the next step again?
<Agent_bob> Revelstone if you used   su -   and a password.
<julius__> new question, why does Konqurer allways downsize my text
<Agent_bob> Revelstone mount the hd
<pyro12345> hi
<Revelstone> can't find in fstab/mtab etc
<julius__> i wanna type in OMGFILES but it auto downsizes it
<Revelstone> should mkdir first i guess
<Revelstone> mounted
<Agent_bob> Revelstone then    rm /mnt/sda?/boot/grub/device.map~    and well see you when you get back
<Agent_bob> Revelstone  ???
<Agent_bob> Revelstone you there ?
<Revelstone> rm: cannot remove `/mnt/sda?/boot/grub/device.map~': No such file or directory
<Revelstone> that would be yes :-)
<Agent_bob> is that the correct mountpoint
<Revelstone> ah lol
<Agent_bob> ah ha.
<stdin> !msg | enotee
<ubotu> enotee: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<stdin> enotee: you have to put the path to the deb if it's not in the directory you're in
<Revelstone> removed the file device.map~
<Agent_bob> Revelstone ok    cat the file    device.map  now
<enotee> sorry about that didn't know
<Revelstone> (hd0)   /dev/hda
<Agent_bob> Revelstone ok what is the mountpoint ?
<Revelstone> i mounted it to: /media/sda7
<Agent_bob> Revelstone chroot /media/sda7
<jan__> hez
<Revelstone> that's quick ;)
<enotee> the file is on my desktop and i am in that directory
<Revelstone> done
<Agent_bob> grub-install (hd0)
<Agent_bob> i'll expect errors
<Revelstone> syntax error, without () gives..
<Revelstone> /dev/sda7: Not found or not a block device.
<Agent_bob> why in the world is it looking for   /dev/sda7 ???
<cE_6aLau> nbcnnnnhjf
<Revelstone> i mounted /dev/sda7 to /media/sda7
<Agent_bob> grep /dev/sda7 /boot/grub/*
<Revelstone> after mkdir /media/sda7
<Agent_bob> Revelstone not relevent
<Revelstone> alright
<Revelstone> done, same ls
<Agent_bob> no output ?
<Revelstone> no
<Agent_bob> ok    grep /dev/sda7 /etc/fstab
<Revelstone> # /dev/sda7
<Agent_bob> that should hit one at least
<Agent_bob> is that all ?
<Revelstone> yes
<Agent_bob> ok.
<Agent_bob> i see no reason at all for grub-install to even look for device node  /dev/sda7
<Revelstone> if it's something you want to change in grub's menu.lst, i can do it manually perhaps?
<Agent_bob> what does grub-install /dev/hda     say ?
<Agent_bob> i bet it errors out
<Revelstone> yes; /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<Agent_bob> Revelstone ok  ls -l /dev/hda
<Revelstone> same error
<Agent_bob> modprobe ide-disk
<Agent_bob> probably not the right kernel
<Revelstone> no output
<Agent_bob> now   -ls -l /dev/hda
<Agent_bob> ls -l /dev/hda
<Revelstone> same error
<Agent_bob> not a block device.???
<Revelstone> no, remind me to keep my eyes open
<Revelstone> ls: /dev/hda: No such file or directory
<Agent_bob> ok
<Agent_bob> cd /dev
<Agent_bob> MAKEDEV hd
<Revelstone> cd /dev
<Revelstone> + works
<Agent_bob> grub-install /dev/hda
<Revelstone> /sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices
<Agent_bob> arrr
<Agent_bob> from which command ?
<Revelstone> makedev hd
<Revelstone> capital MAKEDEV
<Agent_bob> ls hda
<Agent_bob> maybe it worked anyway ???
<Revelstone> hda is listed in yellow @ ls hda
<Agent_bob> ok
<Agent_bob> grub-install hd0
<Revelstone> /dev/sda7: Not found or not a block device.
<Agent_bob> grub-install /dev/hda
<Revelstone> root@ubuntu:/dev# grub-install /dev/hda
<Revelstone> /dev/sda7: Not found or not a block device.
<Agent_bob> why in blue blazes is it looking for sd
<Revelstone> indeed
<Agent_bob> stdin
<Revelstone> command not found
<Agent_bob> cat /boot/grub/device.map
<stdin> umm, I haven't been paying much attention, what's going on? :p
<Revelstone> (hd0)   /dev/hda
<Revelstone> ah he's a nickname
<Revelstone> :-)
<Agent_bob> hehhe   yeah  i was hallering at a kubuntu user here
<Agent_bob> stdin grub-install /dev/hda   keeps failing with <Revelstone> /dev/sda7: Not found or not a block device.   and no mention of /dev/sd  anywhere in /boot or fstab
<Agent_bob> why in bloody hell is it looking for sda7  ?
<Revelstone> root@ubuntu:/# grep /dev/sda7 /etc/fstab
<Revelstone> # /dev/sda7
<stdin> hmm, not sure... try with --recheck
<Revelstone> doesn't that mean it's still in fstab?
<Agent_bob> that's commented out
<Revelstone> alright
<Agent_bob> that's what the   #   is.
<Agent_bob> Revelstone      yeah  i was hallering at a kubuntu user here
<Agent_bob> ooops
<Revelstone> how to try with --recheck (what command in front of it)?
<Agent_bob> grub-install /dev/hda --recheck
<backpro> i have edgy ubuntu can i update it to new version of ubuntu ??
<stdin> I think it needs be grub-install --recheck /dev/hda
<Revelstone> root@ubuntu:/dev# grub-install /dev/hda --recheck
<Revelstone> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Revelstone> /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<stdin> !upgrade | backpro
<ubotu> backpro: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Agent_bob> stdin   ^
<backpro> thank you thats what i need
<stdin> Revelstone: what kernel version ? .20 ?
<Revelstone> how to check?
<stdin> uname -r
<Revelstone> 2.6.20-15-generic
<stdin> it's probably looking for sda then, libata and all that
<Agent_bob> Revelstone ok nano /boot/grub/device.map     and change  hda to sda    so the bleeding thing will install
<dotz> i can mount on a nfs drive, but i cannot copy any files in saying permission denied
<Agent_bob> stdin but with it as sda   at boot time he's getting   error 21
<dotz> but i have checked my groups permission to +w
<backpro> what the change between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server (did ubuntu server have more packages like apache) ??????
<dotz> why is that so
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | dotz
<ubotu> dotz: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Revelstone> (fd0)   /dev/fd0
<Revelstone> that's now listed in device.map?
<Agent_bob> that's floppy disk
<Revelstone> i don't have such a thing :p
<Agent_bob> you can remove it
<Revelstone> but it's the only line in there
<Revelstone> so should i add sda again?
<Agent_bob> it's emulated by the bootable cd   "elterito"
<Agent_bob> Revelstone </blinks>
<Agent_bob> only line
<Revelstone> yes
<Agent_bob> bah change it to      (hd0)   /dev/sda
<Revelstone> from root@ubuntu: /dev, types nano /boot/grub/device.map, 1 line there
<Revelstone> *typed
<Agent_bob> yeah
<Revelstone> wrote 1 line
<Agent_bob> grub-install
<Agent_bob> hd0  of course
<Revelstone> /dev/sda7: Not found or not a block device.
<Agent_bob> just out of curosity    ls /dev/sda
<Revelstone> no such file or dir
<Agent_bob> ls /dev/hda7
<Revelstone> all hda's in that dir
<Revelstone> root@ubuntu:/dev# ls /dev/hda7
<Revelstone> /dev/hda7
<Agent_bob> Revelstone ok     ln -s /dev/hda7 /dev/sda7  ;grub-install hd0
<stdin> what does "ls -l /dev/hda?" show ?
<Revelstone> that's a good thing isn't it?
<dotz> no its linux ext3 nfs system
<stdin> or no -l
<dotz> i'm the client
<dotz> linux too.. mounting it on /mnt
<Revelstone> what was the code paste url again?
<Revelstone> cause it's too much to paste here
<Agent_bob> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> dotz: try looking on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<dotz> 192.168.2.201:/share /mnt/ nfs rw,noatime,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 0 0
<Revelstone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36660/
<dotz> i mounted it successfully but cannot copy files in
<Revelstone> haven't written your command yet bob
<Agent_bob> k
<dotz> drwxr-sr-x  2   1119 video <-- when i ls -l
<Agent_bob> try it
<stdin> you have 9 partitions? :p
<dotz> i think it has wrong uid
<Revelstone> root@ubuntu:/dev# ln -s /dev/hda7 /dev/sda7 :grub-install hd0
<Revelstone> ln: target `hd0' is not a directory
<stdin> dotz: I think the UIDs have to be the same on both systems
<Agent_bob> grub-install /dev/hda         crap a monkey...
<Revelstone> well actually it's a lot of 'free space', but i put linux at the end of it
<Revelstone> 7 ext3 and 8 swap
<Revelstone> what 9 is i dare not say
<Revelstone> root@ubuntu:/dev# grub-install /dev/hda
<Revelstone> /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<dotz> stdin: oic..
<dotz> stdin: i have a problem then...
<Revelstone> hda7 i guess?
<Agent_bob> Revelstone you have just about throughly confused the agent ...              try it...
<Revelstone> same error
<dotz> stdin: on my computer my uid is 1000 .. so is my other computers
<Revelstone> i'm sorry for that
<dotz> but on the host computer
<dotz> dotz is 1001 , xxx is 1002
<Revelstone> kubuntu has kept me from sleep for the past... it feels like 48 hours
<Agent_bob> that system is highly non-standard.  and i'm still thinking   hardware failure
<dotz> on client dotz is 1000, xxx is 1000 also
<Revelstone> it has never given any errors before though
<dotz> but then gid seems to be ok
<Revelstone> two partitions are still ntfs, but that shouldn't matter right?
<Revelstone> btw why did it say "root disk 3" in the "hda?" list?
<Revelstone> shouldn't that be disk 0 when it only has 1 HD
<_2> Revelstone go sleep a while.    maybe one of us will think of something new to try.
<_2> the problem wont go away.  it will wait on you.
<_2> i had a modem reset.
<Revelstone> the problem is.. i need it today, for a paper
<Revelstone> in LaTeX
<Revelstone> hence the lack of sleep
<_2> use the live cd and do the paper
<Revelstone> it hangs itself too often
<_2> yeah true
<Revelstone> at least it usually does.. sometimes it works for a while
<dotz> cp: cannot create regular file `./reception.pl': Read-only file system
<Revelstone> i'm willing to try and reinstall once more
<Revelstone> but after like 10-15 times, i doubt it will help
<_2> Revelstone try entering a grub shell and running  setup (hd0)
<Revelstone> have done that too, but can try again
<Revelstone> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<Revelstone> that worked a couple of hours ago..
<Revelstone> perhaps root (hd0,#) first?
<_2> yeah
<Revelstone> why doesn't find /boot/grub/menu.lst work?
<Revelstone> to find out about what partition it uses this time
<Revelstone> that one worked before
<Revelstone> as did find /boot/grub/stage1
<_2> wrong (hd0,#) ?
<Revelstone> didn't do that yet
<Revelstone> i'm trying to find out about the #
<_2> ah
<Revelstone> in root@ubuntu it just echoes it
<Revelstone> in grub it gives an error
<Revelstone> (file not found)
<_2> the find command in the linux os is not the same as the find command in the grub os
<Revelstone> how would i find out about the partition number if grub gives an error?
<Revelstone> fdisk -l works, but it lists only the partitioned space
<_2> Revelstone you can't   grub is not seeing any partition
<Revelstone> as in not all ptts
<_2> that's the reason you have been getting the error 21 at boot  it can't find/mount the partition
<flaccid> wtf
<Revelstone> but i had the error before too
<Revelstone> and then i could list and use grub commands all the time
<flaccid> open it in qtparted look at the order and 1 is 0
<_2> yeah i know.  i'm just saying   that's why it not finding it.  it can't find the partitin
<_2> partition
<Revelstone> very strange..
<Revelstone> The program 'qtparted' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Revelstone> apt-get install qtparted
<Revelstone> bash: qtparted: command not found
<Revelstone> guess i can do that
<flaccid> !pastebin > Revelstone
<_2> he knows where it is flaccid
<Revelstone> root@ubuntu:/dev# qtparted
<Revelstone> qtparted: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Revelstone> i get that same error for kate and other applications
<_2> Revelstone is that in the chroot ?
<flaccid> then stop flooding the chanenl Revelstone
<flaccid> !baddevice > Revelstone
<Revelstone> i heard that pasting 1-2 lines is still fine
<_2> two line paste is not a flood flaccid
<flaccid> Revelstone: you are pasting more than 2 lines
<_2> no  count them
<flaccid> yes i can count
<_2> <Revelstone> root@ubuntu:/dev# qtparted
<_2> <Revelstone> qtparted: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<dotz> iRead-only file system
<Revelstone> i might have pasted 3 once yes, sorry about that
<_2> the next was typed
<dotz> I need getting Read-only file system for all computers that try to mount nfs drive..even if i set RW
<SlimeyPete> no biggy.
<Revelstone> no matter, can use paste-bin.. i just want to fix this annoying error now
<dotz> in the nfs server /etc/exports i've set the permission zz
<_2> Revelstone did you run that command in the chroot'd env ?
<Revelstone> yes
<_2> x is not running in there.
<Revelstone> but i started qtparted through the program menu
<_2> yes it should start there
<Revelstone> well i wrote it from root@ubuntu if that's what you mean
<Revelstone> /dev/sda is listed as only disk
<_2> and the partition number
<Revelstone> "getting info" dialog when clicked
<Revelstone> then crash
<_2> that still sounds like hardware.
<_2> and i expect you to vanish about now.
<Revelstone> no partition numbers listed before it crashes
<Revelstone> doesn't give any error; it just vanishes
<flaccid> you could try all partition numbers until you get the right one
<_2> Revelstone ok  if you are still with me.    sudo apt-get install testdisk      in the live cd
<Revelstone> installing, still here
<Revelstone> thanks flac, will do that if all else doesn't lead anywhere..
<_2> i think the patrition table is hosed.   run    sudo testdisk       and read the onscreen info as it walks you through checking the disk
<Revelstone> brb then
<Revelstone> well that was quick:
<Revelstone> No harddisk found
<_2> that would account for the grub error 21 at boot   the grub error not being able to find the /boot/grub files   the grub error not being able to install  and  the qtparted crash.        but not the missing disk !
<Revelstone> i can still browse the files..
<Revelstone> this really beats me, feels like i tried almost everything to solve this problem now
<_2> only thing that i can think of that would account for that,  is hardware.    i'd be checking the ide cable.    feeling of the drive to see if it was hot  and other phisical inspections
<Revelstone> i've done that already, all seems fine as it always has been
<_2> i have never seen linux act the way your system is acting.   and i've been playing with linux for about 7 or 8 years
<Revelstone> not have i, but i've been using windows for the past 8 years... i could always tell a faulty HD from a healthy one though
<Revelstone> and this one never had any trouble until i installed kubuntu last afternoon
<flaccid> have you done smart scans
<Revelstone> "not have i"  - that's sleep
<_2> Revelstone i do offically defer to anyone else in the channel.    i can not fix that box from here.    sorry.
<Revelstone> you still deserve a medal bob :)
* _2 surrenders the lost cause.
<_2> thanks.    but keep it for the guy that fixes it.
<Revelstone> from linux flac? no
<_2> flaccid  he's all yours now.
<flaccid> what is the problem again
<flaccid> booting a partition from grub?
<_2> i'm out for a bit.
<_2> yeah grub error 21
<_2> and can't reinstall grub
<Revelstone> hd 2-9 disappeared from ls now
<_2> and cant' testdisk
<Revelstone> 1 and 10-20 are listed
<_2> and cant qtparted
<flaccid> so mbr could be stuffed
<Revelstone> now they're all listed, hda, hda1-24
<Revelstone> could be yeah
<Revelstone> is there any way to fix that from here?
<dotz> why do i keep getting Read-only file system when mounting a NFS drive with RW option?
<Revelstone> i tried fixmbr half a day ago when windows was still installed
<Revelstone> perhaps that screwed it up
<Revelstone> but the error was there hours before
<flaccid> reinstall mbr from livecd to reinstall grub. error 21 means the given part is not valid or not found. so wrong location given - but if you tried all possible numbers then the part is stuffed or mbr
<_2> dotz root_noclober    or something like that ?
<_2> dotz are you trying to access it as root ?
<Revelstone> i could try to reinstall kubuntu <again> perhaps?
<Revelstone> so it has all the default files
<Revelstone> but i guess that doesn't solve the mbr?
<flaccid> Revelstone: did you try to reinstall grub from livecd
<Revelstone> no
<flaccid> thats what i'd do first
<flaccid> !grubfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> um
<Revelstone> at least i don't think i did; i did reinstall from the shell
<flaccid> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flaccid> go to first link, restore grub via livecd and see if that works
<dotz> _2: no i i access it using my current id
<dotz> _2: tried using root too, same
<dotz> cp: cannot create regular file `autoupdate2': Read-only file system
<flaccid> if not, i would try all possible suggestions linked from http://www.mepis.org/node/7330
<dotz> keep getting Read-only file system when i try to write
<_2> dotz nfs defaults to   'root-noclober'  or what ever it's called   keeps root from writing to it.   you can set that on the server end   in it's  /etc/exports       i had to do that before i had any write access
<dotz> drwxrwxrwx 5 root   root <-- that's the permission for the directory
<Revelstone> i've tried that already flaccid
<_2> i'll check the exact string for ya   give me a sec
<Revelstone> by that url too, forgot because it was a while ago
<Revelstone> it did work before (the error persisted), but right now it fails:
<flaccid> Revelstone: i'd be resorting to smart scans or buying a new hard disk
<Revelstone> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Revelstone> Error 15: File not found
<dotz> .... /share *.sinet(rw,async) <-- that's my /etc/exports
<_2> heh dotz   no_root_squash   add that and see if it helps
<dotz> _2: all my computers are assigned to .sinet
<Revelstone> the hd isn't old.. it worked like a chime throughout the past 8 months
<dotz> trying
<flaccid> Revelstone: are you saying its not possible?
<Revelstone> no, i'm saying it's not likely
<Revelstone> and the back of my mind is saying "you don't have a red penny for it"
<Revelstone> :-)
<dotz> _2: put that on (rw,async,no_root_squash) ?
<flaccid> well error 15 is different. you might want to try fixing that first..
<_2> dotz yes
<_2> dotz and remount it
<Revelstone> it can't reinstall grub via live cd
<flaccid> why
<_2> hmmm you use  async  i use  sync    (rw,sync,no_root_squash)  dotz
<chemicalvamp> how do you modify partitions in kubuntu?
<flaccid> if you have error 15, you definately need to reinstall grub..
<_2> that's streight from my /etc/exports file
<Revelstone> it doesn't find the partitions anymore
<Revelstone> let me reboot
<flaccid> Revelstone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<chemicalvamp> i swear everybody is having a problem with grub
<chemicalvamp> i wish kubuntu came preinstalled with lilo
<flaccid> lilo won't help
<_2> chemicalvamp maybe it's a virus ?
<chemicalvamp> it would me
<Revelstone> from a new shell, it found hd(0,6)
<flaccid> most grub stuff occurs from people changing partitions/installing windows or dif os on same disk etc
<Revelstone> grub> setup hd0
<Revelstone> Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<Revelstone> it gives that upon setup
<Revelstone> i guess that's the reason indeed
<chemicalvamp> i dont know, i let my cd auto partition my hd0,1 and of coarse it messed it all up
<_2> Revelstone in grub it's   (hd0)
<_2> have to have the  ()
<Revelstone> ah yeah..
<flaccid> isn't it setup (hd0)
<Revelstone> it was, sorry
<Revelstone> should i reboot now?
<Revelstone> this all seems too familiar though.. but we've made some changes to devices.map, so it might work after all
<flaccid> Revelstone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&page=11 <---  do revised method(s)
<flaccid> one can only try
<dotz> _2: doesn't seem to work too..added and restart nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server
<_2> umount /mountpoint ; mount /mountpoint    should have been all that was needed
<Revelstone> device.map is empty now for some reason
<Revelstone> is that logical after a grub reinstallation?
<dotz> _2: yup i did that too.. its really weird
<dotz> _2: before upgrading to feisty we are all using edgy.. haven't got any problems
<combinio> how can i uninstall program, that i installed with 'sudo sh *.run' ??
<_2> dotz hmmmm    idk.    "works for me"
<dotz> _2: could it be something that we forgot to install on feisty?
<Revelstone> i'll try the revised version
<_2> dotz but i'm on dapper
<flaccid> combinio: read the doco the program came with.
<_2> dotz i don't see how.  looks more like a bug in the nfs package
<combinio> there is no doc, only name_of_the_program.run file
<flaccid> combinio: what is the program
<combinio> and i changed chmod (a+x) and then install
<chemicalvamp> _2 i need to delete all the partitions the kubuntu set up made, and make a new one with the name hda3 how would i do that?
<combinio> it is a game warcraft2.run
<dotz> wait
<_2> chemicalvamp ???   cfdisk ?
<combinio> i know where it is installed
<dotz> i think i forgot to install nfs-common package
<combinio> ( which folders )
<_2> chemicalvamp qtparted ?
<flaccid> combinio: warcraft2 comes with doco.
<_2> chemicalvamp gparted ?
<flaccid> combinio: you can simply remove the files it installs, but you won't know all of the files or if other stuff was installed with doco if available ie. its not a package, rather a stand alone installer that has no uninstaller
<_2> chemicalvamp parted ?   fdisk ?      there must be a way
<chemicalvamp> _2 does cfdisk only show mounted?
<_2> chemicalvamp why does it need to be hda3 ?
<chemicalvamp> cuz thats where grub is looking for /bot
<_2> chemicalvamp no it only shows the device you specify
<combinio> flaccid: yeah - i know where are the all folders... just remove them with 'sudo rm -r name_of_the_folder' ?
<_2> i.e.   sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb
<flaccid> combinio: yeah that will do. just be careful on the rm -R :)
<combinio> and what exactly is this parametr ' -r ' ?
<_2> recursive
<flaccid> combinio: recursive. goes into all child folders
<combinio> ok done! warcraft2: command not found :D thanks flaccid :))
<flaccid> np combinio
<combinio> flaccid: ok then, good to know :)
<flaccid> combinio: eg. this is the most even command. rm -Rf /      <-- bad
<Revelstone> thanks a lot _2 and flaccid.. i will return here if i find out what the problem is or whatever solved it
<flaccid> even=evil
<flaccid> Revelstone: if you get 15, grub is fuxed and yeah a reinstall of ubuntu will fix it.
<_2> flaccid actually cat /dev/random > /dev/nvram  is probably much worse
<Revelstone> will make it turn back to error 21 you mean? :)
<flaccid> _2: that won't delete important personal data
<Revelstone> hehe i hope for the best though
<Revelstone> good luck here
<dotz> _2: hah still fails
<_2> that will kill bios
<flaccid> Revelstone: if it turns back to 21 then you just need to load the right part
<_2> dotz    sorry then    that's the extent of my nfs knowledge
<dotz> ok thx anyway
<_2> dotz i set it up one time   it works.   haven't needed to trubble shoot it.
<flaccid> any reason nfs instead of samba?
<_2> welcome.   even though i didn't really help you any.
<dotz> yeah..the nfs server was untouched.. just that the clients are upgraded to feisty
<dotz> then it fail hehe
<dotz> may i ask, what are the parameters u use to mount?
<_2> flaccid for me  yes.  ease of setup.
<flaccid> i guess im talking about in dotz case
<dotz> flaccid: yeah i got samba running on the server to support windows computer to access it
<dotz> can it be conflict?
<flaccid> dotz: why not just use samba
<flaccid> i don't think it can conflict at least not by default
<dotz> ok i have to read up more on that
<dotz> i only use nfs for linux mounting and samba for windows yet
<dotz> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dotz> can linux mount with samba ?
<flaccid> samba is for mixed environments. something nfs can't do
<flaccid> dotz: totally
<dotz> right
<_2> dotz yeah only the host addr  and the mountpoint      mount  192.168.0.1:/home/archives /var/cache/apt/archives
<flaccid> at my work we have windows,freebsd,linux,mac os x all using samba in a mixed enviro no problem once set right
<llutz> flaccid: windows can use nfs too, just needs "services for unix"
<flaccid> nfs is insecure
<flaccid> in comparison
<_2> nfs is also a bit slow...
<flaccid> samba via vpn is the best solution for remote
<flaccid> that is for non scp users
<_2> but it was so easy to setup and has not failed me.   so i'll use it.
<flaccid> samba is easier to set up
<stdin> sshfs is even easier :p
<flaccid> that sounds cool and scary at the same time stdin
<_2> can't be.   i installed the package edited one file on the server added one line   and issued the moutn command.    unless samba needs no configuration it's not easier.
<_2>  moutn mount
<flaccid> _2: that looks like the same amount of steps as samba, cept default package means no config besides the workgroup...
<stdin> flaccid: it's cool, just about 0 config needed
<flaccid> stdin: i'll have to check it. sounds mad
<_2> "just about 0"  how much is that ?   edit 2 or 3 files ?
<stdin> _2: no, install ssh, install sshfs and mount. done
<flaccid> i don't see why ease of setup is anything to go by. all 3 things we are talking about are easy to set up and quick
* chemicalvamp facepalm
<_2> stdin sshfs on which end ?  server/client ?
<chemicalvamp> would somebody refresh my memorie.. how do you mount a vfat partition?
<stdin> _2: only the server need ssh, and only the client needs sshfs
<_2> chemicalvamp   sudo mount /dev/<device> /<mountpoint>
<chemicalvamp> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda3  /mnt/hda3 gave me an error
<_2> stdin k  i'll have a look too
<flaccid> !fstab > chemicalvamp
<_2> chemicalvamp what error ?
<chemicalvamp> mounting the new hda3 so i can put /boot on it
<_2> chemicalvamp what error ?
<chemicalvamp> copying the file to the drive
<chemicalvamp> well the folder i mean
* _2 thinks he's being ignored...
<_2> chemicalvamp what error ?
<chemicalvamp> _2 i answered you 3 times lol
<_2> ???
<joe_> how to use a tft-monitor with a notebook in dualhead?? intel 915gm graphics; any usable links for this?
<_2> where ?
<chemicalvamp> _2 i need to mount the new hda3 i made so i can copy the /boot/gub i modified
<chemicalvamp> its vfat, and thanks for the partitioner help _2
<_2> yes  i saw that   that doesn't tell me what error you cot
<_2> got
<chemicalvamp> ohh what error
<chemicalvamp> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3,
<chemicalvamp> and so on and so on
<flaccid> you got the partition number or fs type wrong
<_2> chemicalvamp   sudo mount /dev/<device> /<mountpoint>
<_2> did you try it that way ?
<flaccid> check disk/part logical name by fdisk -l
<chemicalvamp> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<_2> one should probably never specify -t vfat
<chemicalvamp> flaccid i know what my file system is i just made it :)
<_2> chemicalvamp wrong device node.
<flaccid> i don't think you need a type option, vfat works auto with mount command iirc
<_2> there is not fs on that device
<flaccid> you might know what it is, but you have a param wrong..
<_2> it's the device noed
<_2> node
<_2> there is no fs on that device
<chemicalvamp> !paste>chemicalvamp
<chemicalvamp> hmm have a look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36661/
<_2> chemicalvamp i sujest   sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hda3
<dotz> so i'll have to mount under smbfs in my clients?
<kgarrod> anybody know how to configure the 'run' button in kdevelop? I am getting an error when I run my Ruby project and would liketo change the command
<dotz> the helps are like linux samba serve windows clients.. or linux client access windows samba
<chemicalvamp> _2 done
<llutz> _2 mkfs.vfat -F32 ...
<_2> chemicalvamp now mount it
<chemicalvamp> did :)
<chemicalvamp> thanks
<_2> np
<chemicalvamp> now i hope everything else goes according to plan
<_2> that's why i ask for the specific error.   mount errors are a bit criptic  until you get used to them
<yeniklasorr> How can I find a wireless headphone document ?
<flaccid> dotz: cifs or smbfs
<maverick> yeniklasorr: elaborate...
<_2> llutz the format is auto.   if the device is large enough it will use fat32
<yeniklasorr> maverick : not a problem
<_2> i don't recall the exact size of the switch over  maybe 1g ???    but it is auto
<maverick> yeniklasorr:i want to understand your question, that's it...u mean do u need a guide for wireless headphone?
<yeniklasorr> maverick : I want setting up my wireless headphone on kubuntu. And listen music with it.
<flaccid> plug them in
<_2> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<maverick> yeniklasorr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=520515
<weakwire> hi .int kde4 beta 2 the lower bar don't work. why ?
<stdin> weakwire: because it's a beta, and buggy
<weakwire> ok... i would except a more specific answer.i don't use it i create some plasmoids.all the previus plasmoids don't work for this build
<weakwire> yours lower bar works?
<stdin> weakwire: no, and we can't give a specific answer as it's a KDE bug, nothing to do with us
<chemicalvamp> is there a way to see where grub is installed to (on HDD) while on a live cd?
<echo_> hello
<christoffer> Hi i'm trying to use VLC player to show subtitles with movies. Bot no matter what movie or what subtitle it only shows the subtitles partially for some reason. Anyone got a solution?
<zorg_the_false> q. i got a .deb available in a website and would to advice my user on how to install it easily, is there a way to get apt-get or dpkg to read the .deb directly from the http server, instead of first doing wget and then dpkg ?
<EvilIdler> christoffer: I don't use VLC myself, but similar problems have been fixed by adjusting the vertical position on the subtitles in another player I used
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Could also try different fonts
<Tomi-idle> hi, i've got unremovable files on lost&found/ folder on my storage drive. i've tried sudo, says "operation not permitted". any ideas?
<stdin> zorg_the_false: not unless they set up an apt repository
<EvilIdler> Tomi-idle: Try 'sudo rm filename'
<zorg_the_false> stdin: ok thanks. unfortunate but thanks :)
<christoffer> I'll try that ... Be right back
<Tomi-idle> owner of the files varies in random numbers
<Tomi-idle> EvilIdler: i've tried sudo already- also with -f -R
<EvilIdler> Tomi-idle: Ouch. Try "sudo chown root.root filename", then "sudo chmod 600" and finally remove them
<flaccid> zorg_the_false: its not unfortunate :)
<zorg_the_false> flaccid: well this make it harder for users in my case
<Tomi-idle> tried chowning.. not working
<flaccid> why is it harder
<flaccid> adept for users that can do 2 commands..
<flaccid> can=can't
<Tomi-idle> all owners are randoms like "-r-s-wxrwT  2952814053 2298448652                                  #25301149"
<zorg_the_false> flaccid: not that much but 2cmd instead of one, 'wget http://blabla/slota.deb; dpkg -i slota.deb' instead of a 'dpkg -i http://blabla/slota.deb'
<EvilIdler> Tomi-idle: That looks like a serious data corruption error :(
<EvilIdler> Tomi-idle: Last time that happened to me, the drive died shortly adter
<EvilIdler> Tomi-idle: after, even
<Tomi-idle> EvilIdler: yeah i would think so. it's a new drive <.<
<zorg_the_false> Tomi-idle: this is in Lost+found ?
<flaccid> zorg_the_false: what is your problem with 2 commands? its only 2 commands
<Tomi-idle> zorg_the_false: yep
<stdin> zorg_the_false: just tell them to right-click the .deb and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install
<Tomi-idle> zorg_the_false: got plenty of them
<flaccid> stdin: nice one
<Tomi-idle> think i'll try to run fsck after i can unmount it
<Tomi-idle> how do you go about changing from ext2 to ext3 without any problems? might help on the lost files case next time :)
<zorg_the_false> stdin: well it doesnt even work for me, i guess its wont for my users :)
<zorg_the_false> stdin: flaccid: ok thanks. im not here to argue :)
<flaccid> Tomi-idle: ext3 is harder to recover
<stdin> zorg_the_false: doesn't work how?
<Tomi-idle> flaccid: didn't know that :/ but shouldn't it be better at keeping files in tact?
<flaccid> it has journalling, but it doesn't help on the recover. ext2 you can, ext3 is very hard
<EvilIdler> It should be better at not making errors, probably
<flaccid> thats what i thought initially.. not a good assumption
<zorg_the_false> stdin: it is ok i will simply advice wget;dpkg
<zorg_the_false> i can make it easy to cut/paste
<flaccid> you can use the keyboard too
<Tomi-idle> flaccid: k. guess i'll not use it then :)
<stdin> zorg_the_false: make a script to wget and dpkg -i the deb, then just get the user to run it :)
<flaccid> Tomi-idle: i avoid it for that reason. i think its just early days for ext3 in that respect, it should get better
<christoffer> jesus christ... i just closed vlc player but the movie sound is still playing!! :o
<Perseid> Hi all. My Kubuntu install is finally getting useful. :) Anyway, I want XP to be the default OS in GRUB, so I moved it's menu.lst entry to the top of the list. Unfortunately when I removed some old kernels it rewrote menu.lst and nuked my XP entry. How do I keep the XP entry default?
<zorg_the_false> stdin: there is klick doing that :) something along the line of "wget -O - http://babla/myscrip| sh " :)
<Tomi-idle> flaccid: aren't they already making ext4 or is it finished? :p
<christoffer> clear
<flaccid> Tom\
<EvilIdler> christoffer: I use Kaffeine with the Xine engine. Works fine, except that I always have to switch embedded subtitles on.
<flaccid> Tomi-idle: no idea. its only 1 fs of many. i like ufs and reiserFS
<Tomi-idle> flaccid: what do you recommend as / and home?
<EvilIdler> I use JFS for my active partitions, and ext3 on boot/root/usr/var
<flaccid> Tomi-idle: ext2
<christoffer> EvilIdler: Can it time-delay subtitles with the use of hotkeys?
<flaccid> Tomi-idle: home can be fat32 if you want access by other OSs
<Tomi-idle> k thx. i'll have to look t it better next time im reinstalling
<pparker> hi here
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Yes, I think I've done that by accident lots of times. I'll check with one episode here.
<Tomi-idle> flaccid: yeah i usually just use the ext2 driver for windows to access the files
<Tomi-idle> flaccid: can't stand 2gb limit :D
<christoffer> thx.. cause i really need that function
<flaccid> Tomi-idle: i think you an do bigger than that with the LBA part type
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Yep, the subtitle menu has a submenu with Advance/Delay
<pparker> anyone has tested kde4b2 successfully ?
<christoffer> damn how can i stop vlc player? it just keeps playing in the background
<Tomi-idle> pparker: are the packages in the repos already?
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Open a terminal and killall vlc?
<flaccid> christoffer: open ksysguard and see if vlc is there to kill
<Tomi-idle> christoffer: killall wxvlc
<pparker> Tomi-idle: yes, but i can't get it running
<Tomi-idle> christoffer: or ctrl-esc and find the process from there
<pparker> startkde is not found
<christoffer> thx killall worked :)
<stdin> pparker: on feisty ?
<pparker> stdin: yes
<stdin> pparker: read the topic
<flaccid> anyone using kubuntu on a flash usb drive booted?
<pparker> ok ubt some packages are already available
<christoffer> ctrl+esc dosn't work
<stdin> pparker: yes, but not all...
<pparker> i've got kdebase
<flaccid> !info tzconfig
<EvilIdler> pparker: I tried installing some packages, and found that the collection was rather incomplete and useless :(
<ubotu> Package tzconfig does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<pparker> i'm so eager to try
<christoffer> installing Kaffeine as i speak
<stdin> pparker: you have to wait, fact of life
<christoffer> hope it's better than vlc :)
<flaccid> kaffeine comes with kubuntu
<EvilIdler> I think it's better. No guarantee you will, though ;)
<flaccid> !info kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 2186 kB, installed size 6044 kB
<DevideZero> how i can get mms support in kubuntu ?
<EvilIdler> But on my system, (wx)vlc kept crashing, locking up
<chemicalvamp> _2 hey you still there? i need that command you told me earlyer that changed my filesystem to fat32
<yamal> Perseid: in menu.lst, put the xp entry before the "### begin automagic kernels list" so it won't be modified by updates, and set the default boot entry accordingly (probably to zero)
<stdin> chemicalvamp: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/hda3
<chemicalvamp> thats the one :)
<Perseid> Aha. I see it. Thanks. :)
<yamal> yw
<_2> yeah sorry busy chemicalvamp
<chemicalvamp> is ok :)
<chemicalvamp> if i get this to boot whats the command to see where grubis installed to?
<Perseid> I'm trying to get the NVidia drivers to work. I installed nvidia-glx-new but if I change the xorg.conf from 'nv' to 'nvidia' X won't run.
<christoffer> EvilIdler: How can i get it to detect the subtitles?
<EvilIdler> christoffer: It should have a dropdown if you look in windowed mode, where it suggest a list of subtitles it found. If the subtitles are the same basename, it should pick them up straight away
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Right-clicking the video window will show you a menu where you can enable/disable subtitles and change delay (and learn the hotkeys)
<flaccid> Perseid: if you have upgraded kernel recently then you need to reinstal package, otherwise are you sure that the new driver is suitable for your video card?
<christoffer> EvilIdler: it dosnt detect any subtitles.... :( they are .srt files...
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Film.avi+Film.srt should be showing up :/
<christoffer> EvilIdler: It is named the same as the film.. but... nothing
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Just opened one which I'm still translating, and it enabled the subtitles right away. Lemme check settings.
<Perseid> flaccid: Which package? I first installed nvidia-glx-new after my latest kernel upgrade. nvidia-kernel-common was there, though. Reinstall that? Also, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable wouldn't run because my .conf had been altered. Is there anything I need to do besides change nv to nvidia?
<flaccid> !nvidia > Perseid
<flaccid> Perseid: also see #nvidia
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Are you using the xine engine?
<Perseid> ok
<flaccid> Perseid: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-new nvidia-glx-common
<christoffer> EvilIdler: yeah
<EvilIdler> christoffer: In the subtitles section, what are the beginner and expert options?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<christoffer> EvilIdler:  what do you mean?
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Open Settings->xine Engine Parameters, and click subtitles a bit down the list there
<Ben_Cs> i'm currently using xubuntu but thinking about installing kubuntu-desktop aswell. the question is: how good does kde handle IPODs?
<stdin> Ben_Cs: amarok handles them quite nicely
<emilsedgh> Ben_Cs: AFAIK, AmaroK is one of the best Tools to manage iPod
<EvilIdler> Ben_Cs: Amarok asks when you insert a new flash device if it should handle it
<Ben_Cs> stdin: that i know. i use amarok in xubuntu. but how about mounting and ejecting ipod?
<christoffer> EvilIdler: Beginner options goes like this: small   ,    0    ,      iso-8859-1
<christoffer> EvilIdler:  expert:   sans   ,   and a cross
<stdin> Ben_Cs: that's handled automatically, or you can get amarok to do it if you want
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Try unticking that last one in expert options
<Ben_Cs> stdin: in xubuntu i had to edit fstab so ejecting will be done properly. how about kde? needs fstab editing?
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Which video driver is xine set to use? xv is the one I use here
<stdin> Ben_Cs: no
<christoffer> EvilIdler: still no detection
<Ben_Cs> stdin: ok thanks.
<Perseid> Hmm. I used Adept to remove and reinstall the nvidia packages and in doing so it decided to install kernel 2.6.20-15 even though I already have 2.6.20-16. Why would it do that?
<christoffer> EvilIdler: mmm... how to i check that
<EvilIdler> Flash devices are handled through other means than fstab :)
<EvilIdler> christoffer: It's still in the xine engine window, a few steps above the subtitles in the list
<stdin> Ben_Cs: if you use aptitude to install kubuntu-desktop, you can always completely remove it (again with aptitude) if you decide you don't want to use it
<Ben_Cs> stdin: BTW been using xubuntu cause the "too much of animation" in kde annoys me. any way to reduce animation in kde?
<flaccid> Perseid: because by default ubuntu updates to new kernels when available
<EvilIdler> Ben_Cs: Yeah, you can switch it all off. Which I do.
<Ben_Cs> stdin: fair enough
<Perseid> But it installed -15 when I already have -16.
<EvilIdler> I only use the desktop cube and Expos-like effect from Beryl
<Ben_Cs> EvilIdler: will look for it when kde is installed
<christoffer> EvilIdler: set to auto
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Try forcing it to xv and see if subtitles show up when you restart Kaffeine
<christoffer> EvilIdler: could the iso be wrong in subtitles? it is danish subtitles
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Possibly - I only translate to and use English, so I've never thought about that :)
<baoji> Does anyone have KDE 4 Beta 2 installed?
<flaccid> baoji: please read the topic
<EvilIdler> christoffer: iso-8859-1 could be changed to utf-8, then, or you could load and save the srt to iso format
<flaccid> utf-8 rules *cough*
<baoji> flaccid: Ah. Indeed. Many thanks--apologies for the question!
<flaccid> baoji: np good luck
<christoffer> EvilIdler: still no change after XD forced
<EvilIdler> Of course it does! Why would anyone not use utf-8? ;)
<baoji> flaccid: (I guess I assumed that given the announcement at kubuntu.org, it had been released...)
<flaccid> EvilIdler: if you are an alien
<flaccid> baoji: yes, we just don't support beta here
<stdin> Ben_Cs: you can run kpersonalizer after you install kubuntu to disable a lot of the effects too
<EvilIdler> flaccid: The full range of UTF even covers alien languages, I think
<flaccid> EvilIdler: not the aliens i know :(
<EvilIdler> There's klingon, at least..
<flaccid> lol
<Ben_Cs> stdin: will try that. thnx
<flaccid> universal != intergalactic
<stdin> baoji: if you read the announcement, you'll see "Packages for 7.04 are currently being compiled and will appear in feisty-backports soon" ;)
<flaccid> or does it hmm
<EvilIdler> It's true. UTF covers made-up languages. The Unicode book is *huge*.
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Could you send me the srt somehow so I can try it?
<flaccid> EvilIdler: sick!
<baoji> stdin: Actually, I am running gutsy and have followed the install instructions in the announcement...
<stdin> baoji: then you can install it
<baoji> stdin: Just wanted to compare notes with someone who has it installed. You see, it has very limited functionality when compared to the recent Ars Technica Beta 2 review...
<christoffer> EvilIdler: how to send it? im trying to send here but it says private messages is blocked
<stdin> baoji: it's beta, it's really not for normal use yet. mostly for developers
<baoji> stdin: ...if that is to be expected, I can wait. But if I should have installed more packages, then it'd be good to know which ones...
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Try the pastebin URL
<christoffer> damn it.... it works fine in totem player.. but i cant time delay subtitles in totem :\
<Perseid> OK. sudo nvidia-glx-config enable worked this time. Do I need to reboot to load the new drivers?
<flaccid> Perseid: um try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart and failing that do a sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo depmd nvidia
<flaccid> depmd=depmod
<christoffer> but anyhow.. there can't be anything wrong with the subs when they work fine in totem?
<Perseid> OK. Thanks.
<christoffer> it must be a setting in the program
<EvilIdler> christoffer: That's what I want to know - if Kaffeine has a bug of sorts that stops exactly those subtitles from working
<EvilIdler> christoffer: If that's the case, they should fail here too
<christoffer> okay... but i don't know how to send you the subs...
<EvilIdler> christoffer: I think you need to register your nick to send private messages
<christoffer> and how do i register my nick? i'm a newbie you know :P
<EvilIdler> christoffer: Just send a message to the local, friendly nickserv :) --> "/msg nickserv help register"
<EvilIdler> Do this on a tab where there is no channel if you're on Konversation - avoids errors with passwords :)
<enry> hi
<christoffernors> there
<christoffernors> think i can send now
<harmental> hey guys...ive just upgraded to gutsy...i works great....there is just this thing that is bothering me....I have a process called udevd thats taking 60% of my proc capacity all the time! i know its related to hotplug devices (i have an external usbdisk) but it doesnt sound right to me....any ideas?
<christoffernors> EvilIdler: Can you recieve?
<flaccid> harmental: see topic
<stdin> harmental: #ubuntu+1
<Fsh> hello
<Fsh> i have some problem with a internet is very slowly
<Fsh> i have aircard 850 modem
<flaccid> Fsh: try a new isp
<flaccid> oh
<stdin> tried disabling IPv6?
<paradise_> back
<paradise_> im fsh
<rami> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<paradise_> flaccid so what u think a solve for this problem
<stdin> mmk, tried disabling IPv6?
<paradise_> flaccid hellow ??
<flaccid> paradise_: what problem
<paradise_> flaccid im a fsh
<paradise_> flaccid im my nick Fsh
<flaccid> what is fs?
<paradise_> flaccid lol a problem with aircard ?
<flaccid> sorry, the problem is you are a fsh?
<flaccid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> lets see if the card is supported. what is the make/model
<paradise_> flaccid yes
<paradise_> flaccid ok wait
<paradise_> flaccid look i have a solve but i did`t understand
<paradise_> flaccid wait
<paradise_> flaccid http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154092 look here plz
* flaccid looks
<paradise_> flaccid
<paradise_>  In case the speed is very slow, you should try upgrading the firmware
<paradise_>  version - I gained some speed after this.
<flaccid> [20:56]  <flaccid> lets see if the card is supported. what is the make/model
<paradise_> how i upgrading ?
<paradise_> the firmware /
<flaccid> what model is the card
<paradise_> aircard 850
<flaccid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AirCard8X0
<flaccid> follow instructions
<Ben_Cs> hello
<paradise_> sierra aircard 850
<paradise_> sir a net is slowly this a problem
<Ben_Cs> just installed kubuntu-desktop. is there a way to completely uninstall xfce an all it's libs/fils/binaries etc. ?
<stdin> Ben_Cs: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Ben_Cs> ok thnx
<Ben_Cs> stdin: been looking for something like that for quite some time :)
<juan_> k3b used to be unstable, then for some reason it was fine until i crashed my system and got rid of my xfs root, now its really unstable on me again
<Perseid> OK, so installing the nvidia drivers seems to have broken openGL. If I run wine it says err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support
<flaccid> Perseid: pastebin output of glxinfo
<juan_> is k3b normally useable?
<Kengo> hi, i just installed kde4 beta2, nothing does work. i got a white panel with 2 errors (object coudnt be created), the upper left desktop menu has graphical glitches and does not work at all and a kclipper symbol is, for what reason ever, in the upper left corner.. . since this is the second beta and the reviews say its usable i thought that cant be right, so maybe i should report some sort of bug.
<stdin> Kengo: read the topic...
<Kengo> doh :D
<Perseid> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36668/
<Kengo> sry -.-
<flaccid> Perseid: pastebin xorg.conf
<Perseid> How do I paste the whole thing?
<flaccid> Perseid: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> Perseid: as long as you have set a root pwd
<Perseid> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36669/
<flaccid> Perseid: give me a few mins. you want to use which driver, open source or proprietery?
<Perseid> flaccid: I installed nvidia-glx-new, so whatever makes that work.
<stdin> Perseid: you aren't using that, you're using "nv"
<flaccid> sure
<flaccid> that should be the only problem by looking at it..
<shadowhywind> hay all, when i use dhcpcd it assigns me a different ip then what i want. I know there is a file that holds the last ip. But i can't remember where. Any ideas?
<Electronic> Help me please. Where theme manager in Kubuntu?
<flaccid> load glx and dri are there, so should work in theory after changing to "nvidia"
<stdin> Perseid: did you run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" after installing it?
<flaccid> shadowhywind: what are you trying to achieve?
<stdin> !changethemes | Electronic
<ubotu> Electronic: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Perseid> I did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable like the package description said to do
<Perseid> So I should do that one too?
<flaccid> Perseid: perhaps it failed
<stdin> Perseid: well you're not using the driver, so try "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Perseid> It didn't say anything at all when I ran it.
<shadowhywind> flaccid to beable to tell dhcpcd what ip it should assign first..
<flaccid> Perseid: change "nv" to "nvidia" then restart x
<flaccid> shadowhywind: ah
<stdin> Perseid: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf now, you should see " Driver		"nvidia" " now
<flaccid> shadowhywind: thats on google, its done by mac address
<Perseid> I ran sudo nvidia-xconfig and Driver does now say nvidia. So I'll be back in a bit. :)
<flaccid> cool Perseid
<flaccid> shadowhywind: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DnsAndDhcpServer and possibly if needed : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<flaccid> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<richi_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> shadowhywind: hmm thats not even right sorry
<flaccid> shadowhywind: i will look up my config. its on google
<flaccid> shadowhywind: this is how you do it in dhcpd.conf on the server: http://pastebin.ca/685422
<richi_> Has anybody made the Radeon 9550 work in Kubuntu?
<shadowhywind> flaccid i think i found the file that i was looking for, hehe
<shadowhywind> now if i could get dhcpcd to stop acting like it is running.. so i could try it out, i would be even more set
<Perseid> X wouldn't run. "mdadm: No devices listed in conf file were found" and I had to go from "nvidia" back to "nv" to get X to work.
<flaccid> shadowhywind: err, act like its running?
<flaccid> sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp restart
<Ben_Cs> hey. i did "get back to pure kde". how do i add a keyboard indicator to pannel? don't see it in aplets
<feimao_> !rss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shadowhywind> Dhcpcd is already running.
<flaccid> Perseid: it really said mdadm: ?
<flaccid> shadowhywind: then what are you trying to do?
<shadowhywind> i am trying to rerun dhcpcd
<Perseid> Yeah. Then it gave me a termianl login which I used to put the .conf back.
<flaccid> shadowhywind: what does re run mean
<shadowhywind> i want to run the command again
<flaccid> Perseid: never seen that error before sorry, try google
<flaccid> shadowhywind: run which command?
<Perseid> Hah. I always have to have the posessed computer. :)
<SlimeyPete> Perseid: the mdadm error is nothingt do with X, you can ignore it
<flaccid> don't worry, Perseid its like that for me too
<SlimeyPete> mdadm is the RAID (disk array) demon. On most systems, it will produce that error as there is no array present. It's normal.
<Perseid> Oh, OK. So it's not my video error.
<Ben_Cs> anybody? how do i add keyboard language indicator to toolbar?
<SlimeyPete> Perseid: indeed. Check the X logs in /var/log
<flaccid> oh that crap came in on edgy, typical un optimised ubuntu
<backtick> hi all, i'm trying to install kde 4 beta 2 packages as shown at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php .. i enabled backports and apt-get update but there's no kde4base-workspace.. only kde4base... any ideas?
<flaccid> backtick: see topic and #ubuntu+1
<stdin> backtick: the topic for this channel actually
<backtick> ah i see, but why it was annouced on kubuntu site? they could have delayed the annoucement untill things are ready
<flaccid> good question.
<stdin> backtick: like it says, right on the announcement: Packages for 7.04 are currently being compiled and will appear in feisty-backports soon.
<gabby> If I wanted to remove all gnome apps from my installation, how do I go about doing it?
<stdin> gabby: try http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Perseid> I found this in Xorg.0.log.old: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<gabby> stdin: Thanks
<backpro> helo
<backpro> hello
<backtick> aaah
<backtick> well i jumped right to the instructions
<backpro> what is the last ubuntu version ??
<Ben_Cs> stdin: how do i add klanguage indicator to panel?
<flaccid> Perseid: thats old. laste run X will be /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<stdin> backpro: feisty is the latest stable
<backpro> 7.04 ???
<Perseid> flaccid: Right. the file that's not .old seems to be for the X session I'm in now and has no errors.
<stdin> Ben_Cs: you enable it from system settings > Regional & Language I think
<stdin> backpro: yep
<backpro> ok than you
<flaccid> Perseid: then you are running the right driver as long as "nvidia" is in the xorg.conf
<flaccid> pastebin the log if you want me to confirm..
<gabby> stdin: How long should the process take? It seems I was done in like 20 seconds?
<Perseid> flaccid: If I put nvidia in the .conf X doesn't boot. I changed it back and that's how I'm here now.
<christoffernors> fuck
<stdin> gabby: not long
<stdin> !ohmy | christoffernors
<ubotu> christoffernors: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<christoffernors> sorry... just did something stupid
<gabby> !ohmy | gabby
* gabby likes bots
<flaccid> Perseid: i show you how to troubleshoot X. this is what you do. you goto a tty and kill kdm by sudo /etc/init.d/kdm then you do startx to start X then you can see what the problem is.
<gabby> stdin: Do I need to reload X, to see the changes?
<stdin> gabby: shouldn't have to, unless you're running gnome
<stdin> gabby: logging out and back in is the most you need
<fildo> gabby: affirmative
<fildo> alt ctrl backspace is ur friend
<stdin> no
<flaccid> fildo: no its not, thats kills X, not good br0
<EvilIdler> The big, friendly logout button is your friend
<Perseid> flaccid: OK. Thanks. Does that orphan the programs that are running?
<fildo> if i make changes to xorg... thats what i do
<flaccid> Perseid: no. it will kill X and anything under it...
<gabby> will be back, with pure KDE..... hopefully
<flaccid> fildo: not good, should just log out
<stdin> fildo: but that's not what gabby did
<flaccid> then restart x from kdm
<Perseid> OK. Off I go to break my computer again.
<ultralord> At the time of synchronizing the data of Kontact to Egroupware it gives an error me.  error 105: XML error: Invalid document end at line 1
<Ben_Cs> stdin: before enabling layouts and xkb, i changed alt-crtl-K to alt-shift, and lang switching worked fine. when i enabled indicator and xkb, alt-ctrl-k works but alt-shift stopped working. know why?
<stdin> Ben_Cs: not sure, I never use it
<Ben_Cs> stdin: u use only english?
<stdin> Ben_Cs: yep
<Ben_Cs> stdin: ok
<gabby> everything looks the same.... but is it.....
* gabby wonders
<gabby> stdin: Gnome still shows up in the session manager :(
<fkm> Did you delete the shortcut?
<fkm> gabby: Have a look at /usr/share/xsessions/
<stdin> gabby: is the package gnome-session installed ?
<stdin> ok, he's not here :p
<Perseid> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36671/ This is from the latest Xorg.0.log.
<flaccid> ok
<fkm> Btw. Is it possible to create an empty session? I currently have one that only starts Steam and ends when I close Steam. So I was wondering if a Session with nothing started would close itself directly when opened or don't open at all
<flaccid> Perseid: what does sudo depmod nvidia return?
<Perseid> flaccid: WARNING: Can't read module nvidia: No such file or directory
<stdin> fkm: you could make a session that starts something like /bin/true
<flaccid> Perseid: its not installed then. please pastebin sudo dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<ubuntu> ciao
<Perseid> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36672/
<fkm> Cool :D Thank you stdin. Btw. Do you happen to know by heart how to end such a session? So that I'm back at the loginscreen
<stdin> fkm: it should just dump you back to the login screen
<fkm> ah. The thing is that I actually want to open applications in that session
<flaccid> Perseid: what does uname -r say
<fkm> From another session (i.e. Ctrl+Alt+F2) like I can do it with my Steam-session
<Perseid> 2.6.20-16-generic
<stdin> fkm: not sure then.
<fkm> kk
<flaccid> Perseid: are you choosing a dif kernel to boot on startup
<fkm> Well. I suppose I could open something that doesn't consume much ressources
<fkm> like xterm :D
<Perseid> I'm picking the newest one in the list. Is that why it installed -15 when I installed the driver?
<flaccid> Perseid: see how you have 100.14.11+2.6.22.3-10.1 for glx-new but you are running 2.6.20-16 ..
<fkm> And then it should end the session, when I close xterm :) Worth a try :D
<richi_> !restricted drivers manager
<richi_> Does anybody know if I can use the restricted drviers manager in KDE?
<Perseid> I'm not sure how to read this. 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.29 Does that mean I use  2.6.20-16 or not?
<stdin> richi_: not really, there will be a kde restricted manager in gutsy, but until then use instructions for edgy
<richi_> stdin: I did, and it doesn't start the X...
<flaccid> Perseid: did i read wrong
<stdin> richi_: all the restricted manager does is install the package and run the setup command, some as the manual way
<buz> can i somehow intercept the hibernate button and have the system suspend instead?
<flaccid> Perseid: i pasted you mine by accident, but it still doesn't match
<gabby> stdin: I'm using the second method on the page you showed me, how do I know that all the usual KDE apps are installed?
* gabby thinks about it ....
<flaccid> Perseid: but that seems right. prefix is correct which is all that needs to be right
<gabby> stdin: Actually, it doesn't matter, I think I can just install the ones that I find missing
<stdin> gabby: just make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed
<flaccid> Perseid: what does lsmod | grep nvidia say
<Perseid> When I installed the nvidia drivers it also installed kernel 2.6.20-15. Am I supposed to use that?
<Perseid> lsmod | grep nvidia says nothing
<flaccid> is should be 2.6.20-16
<Perseid> So basically the drivers aren't there even though the packages are.
<flaccid> Perseid: ok 1 sec
<flaccid> the kern mod doesn't come in the package
<flaccid> Perseid: i will make a command that should rule out some stuff
<Perseid> Cool. Thanks. :)
<flaccid> Perseid: is restricted respos enabled?
<Perseid> Yes
<flaccid> Perseid: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-new; sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-common; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install restricted-manager; kdesu restricted-manager
<flaccid> please try that
<flaccid> i'll wait
<Ben_Cs> doesn't kde use xorg.conf?
<Perseid> "You need to install the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic for this program to work" Should I do it?
<flaccid> yep
<Perseid> Nvidia accelerated graphics driver not in use. Check it?
<flaccid> yep
<flaccid> basically restricted-manager should install what you need and set it up. after that check and make sure xorg.conf still uses driver "nvidia"
<flaccid> then reboot
<Perseid> It changed it to nvidia. So it's reboot time. BRB
<emilsedgh> I think with kubuntu 7.10, the traffic of this channel will be reduced, 50% of traffic is about restricted drivers :P
<chemicalvamp> I need help installing a MBR and a root directory with Lilo
<flaccid> emilsedgh: is that when krestrictedmanager is released?
<emilsedgh> flaccid: there is a new place in SystemSettings (kcm) for that
<flaccid> emilsedgh: sweet as
<flaccid> i wouldn't say 50% is restricted drivers..
<stdin> no, it's more
<flaccid> serious
<Jucato> !info restricted-manager-kde gutsy
<ubotu> restricted-manager-kde: manage non-free hardware drivers - KDE frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.30 (gutsy), package size 63 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Jucato> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras gutsy
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm getting can't getting kstartupconfig when using the latest kde4 beta 2.  any ideaS?
<flaccid> cool
<stdin> fulat2k: read the topic...
<Jucato> fulat2k: make sure kdebase-workspace and kde4base is installed
<Jucato> on gutsy
<Jucato> haha sorry, forgot that not everyone's running gutsy :)
<flaccid> im on fiesty livecd atm heh
<chemicalvamp> omg i hate grub.. is there something wrong with "grub-install --root-directory= /dev/hda2"
<purpleposeidon> chemicalvamp: the space after --root-directory=???
<fulat2k> stdin: oops.  missed that :(  me bad
<troyj> is there a way to load the nv driver on live cdrom ?
<chemicalvamp> "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda2" would install it to a folder called /root/
<chemicalvamp> i meant boot
<Perseid> OK. I have a 7900GT. Do I use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<chemicalvamp>  "sudo grub-install --root-directory= /dev/hda2" would install it right on the drive
<Jucato> troyj: either manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or go to System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<Jucato> both need a restart of the X server (not a reboot)
<stdin> Perseid: -new
<javier> Hey.
<wolfshow> www.ustc.edu.cn
<Perseid> OK, well, restricted-manager keeps trying to install the not -new package.
<stdin> wolfshow: ??
<fsh> hi
<javier> Hola a todos.
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> wolfshow: any reason for that??
<fsh> i have to problem first with a upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36676/
<javier> No es aqu en Espaol?
<stdin> fsh: use dist-upgrade
<fsh> and the other problem with a internet i have sierra aircard 850 modem and is so slowly
<christoffernors> evilidler
<stdin> javier: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda
<fsh> stdin and the other problem with a internet i have sierra aircard 850 modem and is so slowly
<javier> Vale, garacias.
<ubuntu_> hey, running kubuntu feisty-live-cd.. is there a way to delete files on a ntfs drive?
<stdin> fsh: I don't know about those..
<fsh> emm
<stdin> ubuntu_: if you install ntfs-3g
<ubuntu_> googleling
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<backpro> i have ubuntu i dont know what his version how i can know i dont have the cd ?????????
<Jucato> !version | backpro
<ubotu> backpro: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Perseid> Right. So how do I convince restricted-manager to install the right driver?
<chemicalvamp> !paste>chemicalvamp
<backpro> lsb_release
<backpro> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<backpro> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<backpro> Release:        7.04
<backpro> Codename:       feisty
<veveo> hi all
<Dopey> This new opera browser looks promising
<stdin> !paste > backpro
<chemicalvamp> stdin could you have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36677/ please?
<veveo> i am trying to play a .mov file using mplayer
<veveo> basicall i wanted mov files to play in firefox ...
<ordinor> Dopey: how so?
<veveo> can anyone guide me getting this correct ?
<Dopey> irc client built in, for one thing
<Dopey> small size, for another
<stdin> chemicalvamp: --root-directory= should be the directory the root partition is mounted, and change /dev/hd0 to /dev/hda
<stdin> veveo: you probably need the w32codecs package, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<Jucato> hm... stdin might not be the only instruction needed for firefox?
* Jucato thinks veveo needs to install MPlayer Plugin for Mozilla a.k.a. mozilla-mplayer
<stdin> veveo: ... and the mozilla-mplayer package
<chemicalvamp> how do i format my MBR? everytime i try to install from my live cds it fails when it gets to writing the MBR
<fsh> my problem with a internet i have sierra aircard 850 modem and is so slowly
<veveo> I installed win32 codecs so now asf wmv and all other format plays except realplayer and quicktime ..
<veveo> realplayer had their on plugin so i am using helix plugins.. but mov I cant find an alternative
<fsh> chemicalvamp did u try to write mount -a ?
<Perseid> OK. So what does restricted-manager even do? All it seems to do is install the glx package. And it's installing the wrong one. What's the difference between using this and using apt-get?
<chemicalvamp> i dont know what that is fsh
<chemicalvamp> u mean have i tried to mount all drives?
<fsh> chemicalvamp what ur problem ?
<veveo> Jucato: I have mozilla-mplayer and realplay and the plugins installed .. not just for the quick time videos (.mov or as mplayer shows mjpeg )
<Jucato> strange
<chemicalvamp> im trying to get grub to stop trying to get its files from a usb key ive installed linux to
<veveo> does it plays for you with the mplayer ?
<fsh> chemicalvamp emmmmmmmm idon`t have any idea
<chemicalvamp> i want to install grub to a 8MB partition but every single time i try it blows up
<fsh> chemicalvamp wait for moment may be anyone solve ur problem and my problem
<veveo> when i do "about:plugins" in the firefox it shows that it can play quick time files .. :(
<ubuntu_> how can i save a file in vim? :(
<chemicalvamp> ive been on here for over 6 hours
<chemicalvamp> if somebody here klnows the solution to my problem they havent said it yet
<fsh> chemicalvamp emm
<fsh> veveo use vlc is good for al media file
<veveo> fsh: does it have firefox plugins for to play all the media type it supports  ?
<fsh> veveo wait plz
<veveo> fsh: okay
<fsh> veveo ..
<fsh> veveo https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7 look here
<fsh> veveo may  be solve ur problem
<Ben_Cs> for some reason when i try to change alt-ctrl-k (keyboard layout change shortcut) to alt-shift, it doesn't let me. why?
<chemicalvamp> i THOUGHT installing grub to X and overwrite my MBR would be easyer or faster then reinstalling windows all my apps and linux but apperntly grub isnt that easy
<fsh> click k > sys&setting > keybord and mouse > shrut cut then change
<fsh> in a scroll go to the bottom
<veveo> fsh: thank you I will go through that document
<fsh> veveo emm
<fsh> veveo i think for linux is only for mac and windows
<Ben_Cs> fsh: yeh but when i change there to ctrl-shift it changes it back to altctrl-K
<fsh> veveo emm
<fsh> emm
<Perseid> Should I try using Envy on Feisty?
<fsh> emm im a new with linux
<fsh> :$ so im sorry
<Jucato> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Jucato> hm... never saw that factoid before :/
<Perseid> Sigh.
<Perseid> restricted-manager isn't working. It's installing the wrong driver.
<Jucato> hm... feisty doesn't have a restricted-manager... you might be using the gnome version? (the one that uses synaptic)
* Jucato doesn't know
* Perseid doesn't know either. :D
<Perseid> flaccid told me to install it.
<Perseid> It's installing nvidia-glx when my 7900GT needs nvidia-glx-new
<ants> Failed to fetch http://ee.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<ants> I suppose that this is a temporary glitch, how often are the mirrors updated?
<EvilIdler> Depends on the mirror, probably
<ants> nevermind, temporarily changed the mirror
<_paul> uh... someone's here?
<aaron> where is the default apache document root?
<ubuntu_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<veveo> fsh: Hi again. I found that my mplayer doesnt play any .mov files from a site called rolling stones. but it plays apple movie trailers.. the first one mplayer says "incorrect format" and it is saying the format is "mjpeg" .. i dunno..
<ubuntu_> cant install ntfs/3g :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36683/
<ubuntu_> (running live-cd)
<fsh> veveo vlc can play mov file
<fsh> my problem with a internet i have sierra aircard 850 modem and is so slowly
<veveo> fsh: thank you.
<kkathman> mornin folks :)
<contrast83> 'Morning...
<stdin> afternoon :)
<fsh> :)
<kkathman> greetings to stdin :) heh
<fsh> my problem with a internet i have sierra aircard 850 modem and is so slowly
<fkm> stdin: It works :) With just the "exec xterm" in the startscript the session stays open until you close xterm with "exit" - as there are no windowdecorations.
<fkm> So I now got a clean session and don't even have to use "DISPLAY=:0 ..." all the time :D
<stdin> fkm: nice :)
<fkm> But I have to say that the performance didn't improve very much
<fkm> The Doom3 Demo is now more or less playable but not as nicelooking as with windows
<fkm> Well.. Let's call it a win :) I have some other things I should do now :)
<PhinnFort> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PhinnFort> how can I configure katapult?
<PhinnFort> it looks like it's patched to hide the tray icon
<PhinnFort> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<christoffernors> can i delay or advance subtitles in xine player?
<PhinnFort> christoffernors: I believe so
<christoffernors> do you know how? i can't seem to find the shortcut
<PhinnFort> christoffernors: . and ,
<PhinnFort> that is colon and dot
<christoffernors> hmm don't think so.. it just changes the between the different subs?
<PhinnFort> hmmm
<PhinnFort> then I don't know, sorry
<christoffernors> :\
<kkathman> is there a way to get kmix to run at startup? I thought this was the default, but it doesnt seem to come up?
<kkathman> other than putting it in Autostart
<Jucato> kkathman: the default behavior in KDE is that stuff you leave open when you logout are started when you log back in
<Jucato> unless you changed it in the Session Manager. then you'd have to manually put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<kkathman> Jucato:  ahhh ok.. thanx (forgot about that)
<PhinnFort> kkathman: choose "manually saved session" in session manager, and then set up all the programs as you would want it when logged in, and "save session" from the k-menu
<kkathman> PhinnFort:  thanks :)
<Jucato> or choose "Restore from previous session" and completely forget about manually doing it...
<PhinnFort> np
<PhinnFort> Jucato: I like to have a fresh start each time I start up;
<PhinnFort> )
<Jucato> just telling him the possibilities :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<kkathman> PhinnFort:  I went to session manager but dont see a way to "save" manually?? is it a different function?
<Jucato> I used to do that too... but recently I've been less and less worried about fresh startups :)
<Jucato> kkathman: once you enable "Restore from manually saved session", you will get a Save session entry in the K Menu
<PhinnFort> kkathman: I tihnk it's under switch user
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> beat yah
<PhinnFort> after you do as jucato said;)
<PhinnFort> but now I need help with my soundcard
<PhinnFort> alsamixer shows all two channels up to maximum
<PhinnFort> it's an intel card
<PhinnFort> 82801H
* Jucato runs away
<christoffernors> Why is subtitles not displayed in Kaffeine or VLC when it is perfectly shown in Xine Player and Totem player? :(
<kkathman> Jucato:  right you are, many thanks, sir.
<PhinnFort> because you should use codeine
<PhinnFort> !info codeine | christoffernors
<ubotu> christoffernors: codeine: Simple KDE video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.dfsg-2 (feisty), package size 174 kB, installed size 596 kB
<PhinnFort> :P
<christoffernors> I need a player where i can delay or advance subtitles
<christoffernors> can it do that?
<kkathman> Jucato:  of course I wonder if that will work with all the compiz-fusion stuff running :) guess I'll find out on my next boot
<christoffernors> vlc and kaffeine can do that
<hak5fan> Hi does anyone know how I can set up my sound so that I can hear the sound from more than one app.. I'm using a sound Blaster SB Live
<christoffernors> but it dosnt show the subs for some reason :P
<PhinnFort> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jucato> kkathman: theoretically, the session manager works on what apps are running, and not dependent on whether you are using KWin or not
<kkathman> Jucato:  ok great :)
<Jucato> kkathman: notice I said "theoretically" though :)
<BluesKaj> hmm tried upgrading thunderbird to the 2.0 version, but it wont install in kde , can launch only from the /home/usr file ... compiled etc but there's no .bin file ...any suggestions ?
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: run "find | xargs file | grep ELF" in the source dir
<kkathman> Jucato:  one other thing - my system seems to be confused on its sound.  For instance, I get no sound event notifications, but when I play music in amarok, everything seems fine.  My keyboard sound buttons manipulate my onboard sound controls instead of my SB Live.  How might I get it "unconfused" ?
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jucato> basically, the sounds used by system notifications (which would be arts) is different from the ones used by media players
<elitrou> anyone has an idea how to connect to nokia cell phone (6288)?
<stdin> elitrou: maybe with kmobiletools ?
<Dr_willis> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<kkathman> Jucato:  right, in fact this was working yesterday just fine, but Ive rebooted since then and think the system now is trying to use my onboard for system notifications using the KDE sound system - yet the test sound and test system notifications are running ok when tested
<Jucato> weird...
<BluesKaj> kkathman, you prolly have to choose which soundcard you want asthe default 'sudo asoundconf list' then, 'sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<kkathman> ok thanks let me check that
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  yeah for some reason, when Kubuntu boots is doesnt always put my Live 1st (i.e. device 0)
<kkathman> that set-default-card didnt seem to fix my prob tho
<BluesKaj> kkathman, a reboot should do the trick
<kkathman> yeah probably right :(
<kkathman> brb
<BluesKaj> bbiab , gotta reboot too
<Dr_willis> Its  a reboot party!
<Dr_willis> ;)
* Dr_willis hasent seen this many reboots since his last windows update.
<jetsaredim> what's the easiest way to upgrade to gutsy from feisty?
<linkin_park> hi dudes :D
<linkin_park> i got a problem with my tv card :(
<Dr_willis> jetsaredim,   i think there will only be like 1 way. :) with the apt-get dist-upgrade stuff.. BUT there may be some work in that area..  i say check the topic in #ubuntu+1
<djdarkman> hello, why does a nvidia driver installation always messes up my mouse pointer? and is is possible to get my 17" Belinea monitor working without hacking xorg.conf?
<djdarkman> I`m stuck using bitchx... cause I can`t use my display
<juanra> ayuda
<Dr_willis> djdarkman,  without hacking? editing one line, and adding in a few #'s is hacking? heh.
<kkathman> hmm well I had system notifications when it started the booting into Kubuntu then they are now off
<Dr_willis> djdarkman,  what is your video card?
<kkathman> whats going on??
<djdarkman> nvidia geforce 6100
<djdarkman> but what does my videocard and monitor has to do with my mousepointer being not visible?
<Dr_willis> djdarkman,  sounds like a video card driver bug to me. seen it in the past befor.
<Dr_willis> just not lately. My nvidia 6150 works ok under linux. No issues like that. Odd...
<djdarkman> but why doens`t my monitors resolution is never detected properly?
<Dr_willis> I recall there being a 'hardware and software' way of showing the pointers. but man. Ive not had to mess with that in ages.
<Dr_willis> as for the monitor. could be its not giving out the proper info to the X driver so it knows what res the monitor can do.
<djdarkman> if I change the mousepointer in kcontorl it works
<Dr_willis> djdarkman,  THAT sounds like  somthing totally different then.. almost sounds like the default mouse pointer files are currupted.
<djdarkman> Dr_willis all the time I install kubuntu from a different DVd?
<Dr_willis> djdarkman,  somthing seems odd then. Could be that KDE is using the 'X default' pointers initially, which are displayed some how differently then the customized kde ones.
<Dr_willis> i wonder if a basic window manager like icewm, or fluxbox. would have the hidden pointer issue as well.
<djdarkman> Dr_willis where can I set that up manualy, cause I`m fed up trying it with my mousepointer
<fsh> my problem with a internet i have sierra aircard 850 modem and is so slowly
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Not sure really. in the .kde directory would be the config files. But i dont know of a way to set it for all new users to be allready set. unless you found out what kde config file it was.
<Dr_willis> the guys in #kde may know more.
<Dr_willis> ive rarely messed with mouse pointers under kde/linux
<Dr_willis> I tend to isntall the Artwiz pointers and let them go at that.
<SlimeyPete> there's a defaults directory for config files, somewhere. /usr/share/defaults or something like that
<DaSkreech> jetsaredim: You want to upgrade now? or when it comes out?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. kde cant change the mouse pointers on the fly. bummer.
<mosno> what's up with knetworkmanager and my wifi? regular gnome networkmanager brings up the interface (after it prompts for a key with nm-applet) but knetworkmanager gets stuck in the "bringing up" phase.
<mosno> im running a vanilla 2.6.22.3 with Ubuntu Feisty plus kubuntu-desktop
<mosno> knetworkmanager can handle the connection once i initially bring it up in gnome
<t3h0wner2> Anyone happen to know what the video drivers are for a Gateway MX3230?
<t3h0wner2> Is it OpenChrome, or no?
<jetsaredim> DaSkreech: now would be nice
<jetsaredim> :)
<t3h0wner2> Anyone?
<DaSkreech> jetsaredim: You can ask in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> t3h0wner2,  id say check the 'lspci' output and see what video card is in it.
<jetsaredim> DaSkreech: already did
<jetsaredim> thanks
<t3h0wner2> ok
<DaSkreech> t3h0wner2: Go to the Gateway site and see what Video card it comes with
<Dr_willis> I got no idea what uses openchrome,
<t3h0wner2> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<stdin> jetsaredim: if it fails, you can do it the "old fashioned way"
<t3h0wner2> unichrome pro igp, ok, so openchrome should work
<jetsaredim> stdin: the cli doesn't bother me
<t3h0wner2> the display is at the correct resolution, it is just that it is way too laggy
<jetsaredim> stdin: i'm a linux developer for work
<jetsaredim> i'm just not up on the upgrade practices of kubuntu
<jetsaredim> i recently switched from gentoo
<BluesKaj> right now i'm running thunderbird 2.0 from the shell script from within it's home/usr/thunderbird folder...it failed to install in kde ...there is a fix for this but I've forgotten what it is
<stdin> jetsaredim: just disable any 3rd party repos and replace all instanced of feisty with gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt-get update and aptitude dist-upgrade (i find aptitude works better)
<t3h0wner2> Well, I hope OpenChrome works....
<DaSkreech> jetsaredim: You just edit your ... damn What stdin said
<t3h0wner2> Would be nice for something to work properly on here.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<t3h0wner2> And I can't get sound to work either. I followed the guide to recompiling alsa, etc
<t3h0wner2> Such an annoyance.
<kkathman> hmmm ok Im getting perturbed at this sound thing
<pointwood> hi, I got a little konqueror/KIO slave problem - when I try to access my website with the ftp slave (ftp://www.site.com) I just get a blank page in konqy. The site is of course running and I can connect just fine with other ftp clients. Any suggestions as to what could be the problem?
<pointwood> I'm running Kubuntu Fiesty
<BluesKaj> yeah and the new thunderbird offering doesn't compile properly ...frustration ...why do they push an incomplete installer
<t3h0wner2> You're having audio problems too kkathman?
<fsh> my problem with a internet i have sierra aircard 850 modem and is so slowly
<jetsaredim> stdin: i just tried the version-upgrade on another computer and it seems that its working there
<jetsaredim> must be ignoring the http_proxy setting in my environment on this system
<t3h0wner2> wow
<arkygeek> hi.  what happened to being able to select the menu bar i want to edit/configure? (feisty)  for example, I want to repostion the Kastray... but no option shows up. only possible to modify the main bar!
<t3h0wner2> now i cant see my cursor
<t3h0wner2> Wtf?
<t3h0wner2> i can control things, but zee cursor decided to hide.
<fsh> :\ so did`t any body solve my problem ?
<t3h0wner2> ...
<t3h0wner2> i have no cursor, there are bigger fish to fry here. :P
* genii sips some Maalox
<t3h0wner2> Ugh... maybe a reboot will solve everything.
<llutz> BluesKaj: why don't you use feisty-deb for thunderbird2?
<DaSkreech> jetsaredim: Great so instead of spending your time compiling you can spend your time compiling :)
<jetsaredim> DaSkreech: I used to work in an office where a bunch of used gentoo and we had it setup so that when a new package came out we would distcc build it and it would be ready fast
<BluesKaj> llutz, feisty-deb ...which repos ?
<DaSkreech> jetsaredim: Sweet :)
<llutz> BluesKaj: 3rd-party: deb http://www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu feisty main
<BluesKaj> thx llutz
<t3h0wner2> bah
<t3h0wner2> i partially got the cursor back
<t3h0wner2> Anyone have tips to getting this blasted sound working?
<pietjephuck> t3h0wner2: Mine worked out of the box
<kkathman> t3h0wner2:  well Im struggling with that also in some cases - do you have 2 sound cards?
<t3h0wner2> kkathman: Woot! I got it
<t3h0wner2> i recompiled the alsa driver, enabled all sound options (phone, mic, etc.) then disabled the external amplifier under the switches
<kkathman> t3h0wner2:  well I know my problem, just I dont have a fix for it yet
<t3h0wner2> that's how i got mine working
<kkathman> My problem is that I have an Onboard sound card and an SB Live card and each time I boot the system chooses a different one to be in the 0 position.
<t3h0wner2> ah
<t3h0wner2> but once manipulated, it works?
<t3h0wner2> cna't you eliminate the non-working card in xorg.conf? or is that wishful thinking
<t3h0wner2> can't*
<pietjephuck> kkathman:  can't you disable the onboard in the bios?
<t3h0wner2> Sometimes you can, that would certainly be nice.
<arash> Hi, somone know any C++ programming IDE for the starters? I just started studying C++ at school so I would need one that can compile simple programs without grahpical interface
<pietjephuck> arash: gcc might do it
<Jucato> that's not an IDE though
<t3h0wner2> gcc
<t3h0wner2> yeah
<fsh> :\ so did`t any body solve my problem ?
<Jucato> but if you're just starting, you don't need an IDE yet
<fsh> my problem with a internet i have sierra aircard 850 modem and is so slowly
<arash> Jucato , well, it's really ugly if you have to compile all code through the terminal :-/
<Jucato> ???
<pietjephuck> No idea what an IDE is (appart from " Integrated Drive Electronics")
<Jucato> programmers (should) love seeing compile messages :)
<Jucato> Integrated Development Environment
<arash> yea
<pietjephuck> oh ok
<arash> but, well, I was thinking somehting like the Bloodshed IDE; with color and compiler's messages
<Jucato> There's KDevelop and Anjuta
<Jucato> then there's Kate
<arash> Kate, does it make color's like the 'normal IDE's'?
<Jucato> nope. you have to compile using the embedded Konsole :)
<t3h0wner2> Does anyone know ho to show the main hdd on the desktop?
<t3h0wner2> how*
<pietjephuck> I wonder what an "Integrated Development Environment" would look like, as I don't think all the needed parts needed to be truly integrated are even invented yet
<arash> hmm, but what has that to do with it XD , I mean I can live with compiling with Konsole after all, it's not that hard I guess, but can you tell Kate to give the text the normal C++ colors
<pietjephuck> Maybe a expresso machine on the desk?
<bbeck_> Does anyone know when the 64bit version of the kdebase-workspace packages will be released?  I'm dying to try out Beta2 on my desktop.
<t3h0wner2> i have no problem compiling C in the konsole, I don't see the big deal
<fsh> my problem with a internet i have sierra aircard 850 modem and is so slowly
<arash> t3h0wner2 ,hm ok, It's ok I guess, but in what you write the code?
<t3h0wner2> nano
<bassinboylp> can you add repositories to kubutu?
<bassinboylp> or, to adept rather
<t3h0wner2> good ol' bottom of the rung, nothing special
<arash> t3h0wner2 , you are lieing...
<t3h0wner2> bassinboylp: yup
<t3h0wner2> ?
<Jucato> !repositories | bassinboylp
<ubotu> bassinboylp: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<t3h0wner2> How so?
<t3h0wner2> i like nano
<arash> t3h0wner2 , well, isn't that really horrible?
<t3h0wner2> no
<Jucato> O.o
<t3h0wner2> why do i need all the extra frills
<t3h0wner2> you type, tab, etc. why do i need anything else
<t3h0wner2> i mean, after all, it is just C
<bassinboylp> Thanks, also, iwconfig says there is wireless extensions on eth1, but ifconfig doesn't say that eth1 exists, i did modprode bmc43xx for my card
<Jucato> arash: you will discover that on Linux, there are command line editors that do a better job than full blown IDE's
<t3h0wner2> but maybe i am used to it since i normally only run level 2 anyway
<t3h0wner2> Jucato: Exactly
<arash> hmm, well, I think you are badly restricted if you can't even use the mouse... (or can you on nano)
<Jucato> arash: oh how greatly mistaken you are :)
<bassinboylp> should i try ndiswrapper?
<t3h0wner2> Why would you need the mouse? And yes, you can use the mouse in nano, technically, if you are within KDE or gnome to begin with
<t3h0wner2> i.e., if i bring up the konsole now, cd /src/, nano blah.c
<t3h0wner2> copy text, right click paste if i have the urge to. but i normally dont
<t3h0wner2> By the by, what is the "official" apt-get repository for .mp3 codec
<arash> uhu..., anyway, have you tried kate?
<t3h0wner2> i hate kate
<t3h0wner2> i normally wind up with \\par and \t
<t3h0wner2> its annoying
<Jucato> t3h0wner2: package is libxine-extracodecs
<t3h0wner2> thanks :D
<t3h0wner2> but i still dont know why my bloody cursor dissapears whenever i hover over certain apps
<t3h0wner2> oh well
<arash> hmm, still I wonder :), can kate coulour the text like MS Visual Studio?
<arash> or any other color suited for C++
<Jucato> arash: topic is kinda offtopic, but just think about this. If you say that you are so restricted by using a command-line editor for programming, how come most developers use editors like vim, emacs, etc.
<t3h0wner2> if i had to use a GUI based editor, i would use notepad++
<Jucato> arash: if you mean syntax highglighting, then yes
<t3h0wner2> oh vim, how i loath thee. :D
<Jucato> preference, preference, preference
<Jucato> :)
<BluesKaj> right on llutz , successfully installed thunderbird 2 , thx for the tip :)
<llutz> BluesKaj: np
<t3h0wner2> yay BluesKaj
<bassinboylp> has anyone  used a bluetooth device for an internet gateway on kubuntu? i can find my phone, but can't connect
<BluesKaj> mozilla should be taken to task for the broken installer when trying to compile
<t3h0wner2> but either way, i dont need syntax highlighting. if you are a good programmer, any error, etc. should stand out like a soar thumb, without some pretty text to tell you
<arash> Jucato , do you know how to set it that way :)?
<Jucato> arash: that's already by default once you open/save it as the proper filetype
* Jucato thanks $DEITY that not everyone is as good as t3h0wner2...
<arash> Im not a good programmer in C++, nor in generall pseudo code neither (in comparision)
<arash> Jucato , thanks, that's good!
<Jucato> arash: if you want to manually do that, Tools -> Highlighting -> choose your filetype
<Jucato> and since KDevelop actually uses kate's core text editing component, it can do that too. and so can KWrite, and Quanta...
<Jucato> but vim, nano (I think), and emacs can do that as well
<t3h0wner2> Jucato: You should at least understand my point....
<Jucato> t3h0wner2: I do
<stdin> nano can :)
<Jucato> I just forgot to put a :) there
<t3h0wner2> Jucato: By the by, that codec i installed, does it require a reboot? Amarok is still becoming feisty with me.
<stdin> restart amarok
<Jucato> t3h0wner2: no reboot of course. this isn't windows :)
<t3h0wner2> heh, true
<t3h0wner2> but i just restarted amarok, gave me a few import errors about not finding the mp3 codec
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> that'd be weird
<t3h0wner2> the gstreamer plugins to decode "MP3" files cannot be found
<t3h0wner2> Indeed
<Jucato> O.o
<t3h0wner2> 0o is right.
<Jucato> you are using GStreamer?
<Jucato> Amarok uses Xine... please check which engine is being used
<t3h0wner2> I am, I guess?
<Jucato> Settings -> COnfigure Amarok -> Engines
<arash> Ok, this issue happend before and settled itself out with time, (it worked fine during start of session, but now it is problem). when I press the 'lower volume'/'higher volume' on my keyboard, it say's kmix ain't running but it is
<gabby> How do I connect to a silc server with xchat?
<t3h0wner2> oops, wrong app
<t3h0wner2> the other one, not amarok
<Jucato> lol!
* Jucato restrains himself from pouncing on t3h0wner2
<Jucato> you mean rhythmbox?
<t3h0wner2> haha, apparently I was using "Music Player"
<t3h0wner2> yes
<Jucato> the GNOME/Ubuntu app
<t3h0wner2> my bad, bear with me, i be sick
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> follow the first link and look for MP3
<t3h0wner2> Alrighty then, thanks.
<Jucato> then do the instructions for Ubuntu
<arash> How can somone reject Amarok? I would definetly be on Vista if it wsn't for Amarok and Kopete...
<t3h0wner2> i heart pidgin. :D
<Jucato> [23:17]  <Jucato> preference, preference, preference
<backpro> how to chose the login manager (kde or gdm ) ???
<t3h0wner2> i still dont know why my cursor chooses to dissapear whenever i hover over certain applications
* Jucato doesn't know why either
<t3h0wner2> damnit via vga
<DaSkreech> fsh: How are you connecting?
<DaSkreech> arash: Yes Kate has syntax highlighting
<arash> DaSkreech , Yea, I heard, thanks :)
* ksivaji ya kate is good  
<t3h0wner2> yay, works.
<fsh> is so slow
<t3h0wner2> wow, stupid cursor. is it so much to ask to see your own cursor?
<DaSkreech> fsh: Dialup modem?
<kkathman> t3h0wner2:  oh you want to SEE it too??
<t3h0wner2> kkathman: Heh, so it would seem that that is too much to ask.
<fsh> my problem with a internet i have sierra aircard 850 modem and is so slowly
<fsh> Sierra Aircard 850
<fsh> Pci
<fsh> sooo
<fsh> no body can solve my Problem !
<backpro> how to make kde hebrew language (change all kde language) ???
<Tm_T> !patience | fsh
<ubotu> fsh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kkathman> fsh what are you connecting to the network at?
<kkathman> what speed?
<Tm_T> backpro: have you installed hebrew language packs?
<backpro> no
<fsh> speed for a net speed
<fsh> is laaaf
<fsh> laag
<kkathman> fsh no no - on your lappy you should get a definitive bitrate
<fsh> what ?
<kkathman> fsh:  sometimes the network in an area is just slow - i.e. 256k in some areas Ive experienced, others are at 1.8 MBit it just depends
<kkathman> so it might not be your system - but the connection
<fsh> any where
<fsh> is lag
<fsh> and slowly
<kkathman> fsh - where is "anywhere" ?
<fsh> any where
<fsh> my room
<kkathman> fsh if you are in a country or area that has slow GSM network speeds theres nothing you can do
<fsh> every where is lag
<fsh> in windows is fast
<fsh> no  no is fast in windows xp
<kkathman> fsh:  well you failed to mention that - use windows then :)
<fsh> no
<fsh> last few day is fast
<fsh> nowdays is slow
<fsh> i don`t what happen
<cbtis155> ey what at jeck
<fsh> i think the problem with update a firware
<fsh> look here
<arash> what do I need to download with adept to compile simple C++ code from the terminal?
<genii> arash: build-essential
<fsh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154092 look
<llutz> arash: g++
<fsh> - In case the speed is very slow, you should try upgrading the firmware
<fsh> version - I gained some speed after this
<genii> llutz: Maybe that too :)
<arash> ah, thnaks, build-essential is installed and there are many results for g++ search, which do I need?
<llutz> arash: maybe g++-3.4 - The GNU C++ compiler
<arash> i have installed 4.1, isn't that one better?
<arash> hmmm, ok, either way both will do :), what should I type in terminal for it to work?
<llutz> arash: man g++
<arash> Thanks llutz
<deichgraf> moin
<arkygeek> ALX82: what do you want?
<BluesKaj> kkathman, i was away for an hr or so .. have you got your sound prob fixed ? if not there is one more slightly more drastic approach , whiah works for windows ans ince it's a change in the BIOS it might work in linux as well... in the BIOS , go to  hardware/peripherals and enable the Sound Blaster card , then disable the onboard sound
<ALX82> I'm copletely new in kubuntu
<ALX82> yesterday I installed in my laptop
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  well I have it narrowed down - when I boot it seems my system toggles which card is device 0.  So I think the only solution is to disable the onboard at the bios if possible - which I will check out next time I boot
<ALX82> and today I wanna use photoshop ins that posible?
<BluesKaj> right , if it doesn't work you can always re-enable it
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  otherwise I have to reboot a few times until it makes the SB live device 0 - which might be once or 10 times
<djdarkman> hy, how can I make kde lock screen after a few minutes of inactivity?
<savetheWorld> djdarkman: turn on the screen savers with the lock desktop option enabled
<kkathman> whats odd is that it must be something very specific to kubuntu because I dont have this problem when dual booting to openSUSE - but they had a YaST utility that allowed me to hard set the device to 0
<kkathman> and it came up 0 everytime
<djdarkman> savetheWorld: don`t have such an option
<britetimez> _.
<djdarkman> I saw such an option  on my laptop, but that was because it had a battery...
<britetimez> Lol.
<savetheWorld> djdarkman: IIRC the screensavers on KDE do have that ability
<britetimez> Pure il canale inglese :\.
<elzbal> djdarkman: System Settings -> Desktop -> Screen Saver. The checkbox is called "Require password to stop".
<djdarkman> sorry didn`t see it the first time
<elzbal> no worries. It's hidden by unexpected verbiage. :)
<savetheWorld> djdarkman: yeah, I cant find it either! :-)  I was looking under display!
<savetheWorld> :-D
<vbgunz> I have this problem, when dragging files on the desktop, my pointer quickly switches from a hand (ok to drop file) to an X (cannot drop here)... it is very very annoying. well, I just pinpointed the exact app that causes this frustration and it is Firefox 2 :( anyone know of how to alleviate this problem?
<djdarkman> hmmm firefox gui vs kde...
<djdarkman> maybe firefox is not freedesktop capable
<ALX82> #kubuntu.es
<vbgunz> djdarkman: if not for some plugins, I'd switch almost instantly :(
<arash> how do i allow universe/multiverse  on Kubuntu?
<fangorious> it's so nice when the channel topic answers your question
<djdarkman> vbgunz: what plugins?
<vbgunz> web developer and firebug are two of the most important atm
<djdarkman> arash: apt -> file -> manage repositories
<ALX82> somebody knows if exist a kubuntu channel in spanish?
<djdarkman> vbgunz: you mean you develop web apps?
<emilsedgh> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<savetheWorld>   /j #kubuntu-es
<vbgunz> djdarkman: yeah, mostly studying but those apps are important to me
<djdarkman> vbgunz: what do those do exactly?
<vbgunz> i searched google but don't know what to look for exactly. my queries ae returning nothing on point :(
<djdarkman> (I`m developing complex web apps and I rarely need ff)
<djdarkman> but what are those plugins capable of? what they do?
<vbgunz> web developer will need to be seen to be understood, it literally has about 100+ features to it that are all very impressive. firebug I tend to use mostly for javascript which I am learning now. the other markups, I am fine with kate
<emilsedgh> ah, Firefox is Fx, not FF :P
<djdarkman> lol
<djdarkman> ij I`ll install firefox to see what does do if they are amd64 compatible
<djdarkman> *ok
<vbgunz> if you never played with the web developer plugin, beware, it is deep :)
* djdarkman makes a lot of typos when he types with only one hand
<arash> djdarkman , huh I tried, but which exact program you mean with 'apt' ?
<djdarkman> arash: I meant in adept
<djdarkman> or if you don`t mind a little command line
<djdarkman> I can tell you what to do there
<arash> djdarkman , nope I odnt mind at all :)
<djdarkman> arash: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<djdarkman> # is a comment mark
<stdin> s/kwrite/kate/
<djdarkman> delete those from the repos wich you want to enable
* stdin doesn't like kwrite 
<djdarkman> for examle
<djdarkman> # deb myrepo.net restricted
<djdarkman> becomes
<djdarkman> deb myrepo.net restricted
<djdarkman> hope that covers it
<djdarkman> stdin: it`s good for fast one time editing
<vbgunz> I like kate, I haven't found an IDE or something I prefer over it... I came from SciTE :)
<kaminix> Anyone know a good image viewer for KDE that is not Gwenview (large pictures look like shit when I zoom out in GV)
<djdarkman> vbgunz: maybe quanta plus if you like developing for the web
<stdin> !ohmy | kaminix
<ubotu> kaminix: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<arash> whoups, seems like I already have enabled them :p
<djdarkman> kaminix: use KView
<stdin> or kuickshow
<djdarkman> there are a lot you can choose from
<kaminix> stdin: Sorre. I meant the pictures look like not-so-very-good when I zoom out in Gwenview.
<kaminix> Thanks, I'll check them both out. :)
<vbgunz> I just got virtualbox seamless working in Kubuntu and it is so far on the money. works great with a few annoyances but its all good :)
<djdarkman> btw: I read that the kde team has fixed the image librarys in the kde4 libs, hope that means gwenview will finally work good
<kaminix> I have THE expectations for KDE 4. I'll try it as soon as the first RC comes out, possibly at the Beta 3 (last beta before RC)
<vbgunz> I have no plans to jump on the KDE 4 bandwagon although I know it's going to be great :)
<kaminix> Why not jump if you think it will be great?
<djdarkman> altough the kde team is wasting some time on some useless "features"
<kaminix> Such as?
<vbgunz> personally, I wish to wait for 4+1
<djdarkman> trancparency support...
<ScorpKing> i like that.
<kaminix> Ah, but you can disable that, right?
<djdarkman> yeah I like that two, but If I want It I want compiz or beryl to do it
<ScorpKing> more things to install that can go wrong
<kaminix> True.
<kaminix> Will there be Kubuntu repos for the RCs?
<stdin> kaminix: yep
<djdarkman> and it keeps them from making things far more important, for example a healthy sound system...
<djdarkman> arts is a mess
<kaminix> And the Beta 3?
<djdarkman> kaminix: I think so, kubuntu supported alpha 1 too
<kaminix> Sweet. :)
<stdin> kaminix: every (pre-)release will be in a repo
<vbgunz> Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon I believe will not ship KDE 4
<kaminix> It won't, no. Not be default anyway.
<djdarkman> but I think it won`t be worth it to use that, it probebly won`t be suited for production purpuses
<stdin> neither will 8.04
<djdarkman> the kde4 release schedual is way past it`s expectations
<kaminix> Why not in 8.04?
<djdarkman> they need more time
<stdin> no, 8.04 will be LTS
<djdarkman> kaminix: because kubuntu needs something stable that realy works for an LTS
<vbgunz> 8.04 is going to be great, I've been on Ubuntu since the end of Hoary and every release only got better
<stdin> djdarkman: see http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=729 for a more up-to-date release schedule
<ksivaji> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<djdarkman> stdin: this means that until December, 11th all the kde team will do is bugfixing?
<ksivaji> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<stdin> djdarkman: from Oct 19, yeah
<djdarkman> hmmm that`s a lot of time, hope that phonom will make it until then
<genii> Theres a lot of bugs to fix
<djdarkman> yeah but they had a things that needed redisigning too
<stdin> djdarkman: once the porting of all the libs is done, things move a lot faster
<djdarkman> I once had a realy simple qt app, it took me at least 20 minutes to port from qt3 to qt4
<EightiesK> !wlan
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<djdarkman> I can Imagine how much time it took porting the kde libs from qt3 to qt4
<stdin> ever used qt3to4 ?
<djdarkman> no, what`s that?
<djdarkman> some sort of converter?
<stdin> it's a helper to convert qt3 to qt4 :)
<djdarkman> aha
<EightiesK> does anyone know how i can get wireless drivers for my Dell Wireless 1490 Dual-Band WLAN MiniCard on Gusty
* stdin thinks it's in libqt4 or -dev
<djdarkman> EightiesK: maybe I do
<djdarkman> EightiesK: is it supported by linux?
<stdin> EightiesK: with ndiswrapper, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<djdarkman> or it`s windows-only?
<EightiesK> i dunno.
<djdarkman> stdin: I think he need a wlan manager first :)
<EightiesK> its inside my laptop so is that pci?
<djdarkman> EightiesK: what is it`s brand?
<genii> stdin: Dell may actually now have debs, i found some for the Conexant modems they use on their site
<djdarkman> broadcom by any chance?
<EightiesK> Dell Wireless 1490 Dual-Band WLAN MiniCard
<EightiesK> its by dell
<stdin> genii: those "dell" minicards are normally broadcom IIRC
<EightiesK> IC
<genii> stdin: Yeah, I'm pretty sure.
<emilsedgh> Im online with conexant modem using Dell's driver
<emilsedgh> and running the Vroadcom wlan is soo easy
<emilsedgh> I have 1390
<emilsedgh> s/Vroadcom/Broadcom
<EightiesK> emilsedgh: where would i go about getting the driver?
<emilsedgh> EightiesK: for wlan?
<EightiesK> yes
<EightiesK> i have a Latituded d820
<emilsedgh> EightiesK: I get the driver from my Dell's Disc (which was included in the laptop package) but there are many drivers in support.dell.com download the windows driver...
<EightiesK> emilsedgh: there was a linux driver on the disk?
<emilsedgh> EightiesK: no, I ran it using ndiswrapper (runs the windows driver on linux)
<stdin> http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R115321.EXE < seems to be the dell driver
<cherva> I have a little problem when I install nvidia-glx and restart KDM the only thing i get is the loading screen of kubuntu pls help
<EightiesK> emilsedgh: IC so how would i run the wrapper. I'm not very good @ this.
<stdin> EightiesK: there are instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<EightiesK> stdin: thanks
<emilsedgh> EightiesK: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<EightiesK> hmmmm...
<EightiesK>  i'll need to go hardwire for a min then.
<EightiesK> Qxserver
<emilsedgh> ok
<EightiesK> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EightiesK> emilsedgh: is that multiverse?
<pascal_> What is the program called that runs the bootsplash screen?
<emilsedgh> EightiesK: I dunno
<EightiesK> emilsedgh: understood.
<emilsedgh> but i dont think so
<Inf3st3dC0w> how can you increase the resolution beyond 1024x768
<stdin> pascal_: usplash
<EightiesK> !byrel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about byrel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !resolution | Inf3st3dC0w
<pascal_> stdin thanks
<EightiesK> ; ;
<ubotu> Inf3st3dC0w: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Inf3st3dC0w> hmm alright
<EightiesK> I haven't used linux in about 4 months or so how does pidgin run on KDE  now?
<genii> EightiesK: Googling tells me you want the bcm43xx driver for that wireless adapter
<helpneed> can you help me with pppoe?
<fsh> my problem with a internet i have sierra aircard 850 modem and is so slowly
<emilsedgh> fsh: is that its chipset? never heard of that
<blekos> hi, i had used a command to export a list of my installed programs in file from adept, now i've reinstalled kubuntu and want to insert the list to adept,
<blekos> any ideas?
<EightiesK> thanks everyone.
<EightiesK> just one more question.
<EightiesK> What is beryl
<genii> blekos: Look up get-selections and set-selections
<llutz> blekos: dpkg --set-selections < package-list
<emilsedgh> EightiesK: search for Beryl in youtube about Beryl to see whats that
<EightiesK> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<EightiesK> i see  I seen it on there but is it its own desktop or an extention of kde?
<stepz> you probably want compiz
<stepz> beryl was a temporary fork of compiz
<fsh> emilsedgh no pci gprs
<stepz> you could call it an extension
<emilsedgh> EightiesK: a window Manager
<EightiesK> there any fast way to get it emilsedgh?
<stepz> install compiz-kde and run compiz --replace
<emilsedgh> EightiesK: Manages your windows, kubuntu's default window manager is Kwin, you could run Compiz to have those effects
<fsh> emilsedgh how to upgrade firmware ?
<emilsedgh> fsh: ur modem? i dunno
<stdin> stepz: compiz (not -fusion) doesn't work well in kde
<fsh> emilsedgh my modem is gprs aircard 850
<fsh> emilsedgh pci
<emilsedgh> fsh: I really dont know, and I never heard about it
<backpro> how to chose gdm theme ??
<fsh> emm
<fsh> thanks alot
<EightiesK> bbl i need to go to my GF's House.
<arash> are you supposed to only be able to have one application playing sound at once?
<fsh> i hope some one solve my problem
<ScorpKing> fsh: have you tried google?
<fsh> of course
<ScorpKing> mmm. i'm not to clear on what the problem is. :(
<fsh> the problem
<ubunturos> !cursor-theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursor-theme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubunturos> !cursor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fsh> is last few day i do some update
<fsh> and i trun off my laptop
<stdin> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubunturos> I changed the cursor theme to a sort of "X cursor theme" and Kubuntu cannot find the file. It refuses to start the GUI. How do I change it to some other cursor using CLI?
<fsh> and contine when i open my laptop
<ScorpKing> fsh:  and no the modem is dead?
<fsh> no
<fsh> is slowly
<ubunturos> X freezes on starting and it cannot find the "cursor" theme :(
<ScorpKing> fsh: can't you try and flash the old firmware again? if you can get it...
<fsh> i do not how
<fsh> how /
<fsh> ?
<server_> hii
<fsh> to get or flash
<stdin> ubunturos: I think it's set in ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfig
<ScorpKing> fsh: then how did you do it the first time?
<fsh> i did`t do any thing :|
<ubunturos> stdin: so would it have cursor or something related?
<ScorpKing> fsh: what did you update then? your linux?
<fsh> yes
<ubunturos> stdin: to edit? because, I can't access the GUI at all!
<stdin> ubunturos: use nano to edit, eg: mine has the line, kcminputrc_mouse_cursortheme="DMZ-White"
<ubunturos> stdin: ok. btw, any idea what the default theme would be called?
<llutz> ubunturos: "kubuntu"
<ubunturos> llutz: ok.
<fsh> look for this site plz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154092
<ScorpKing> ok
* ubunturos reboots his computer to try that out. Unfortunately, he couldn't use irssi on kubuntu for unknown reasons
<fsh> :)
<fsh> ScorpKing emm i hope to read something usfel to my problem
<ScorpKing> fsh: it seems like it's usefull. i'm busy working as well so gimme a sec or two...
<lokpest> hi, im having problem with non-kde-programs, the icons often get to big in the systembar down right
<lokpest> sorry for the bad explenation
<fsh> ScorpKing i just say :Pp
<Solifugus> How can I disable my stupid scratchpad on my laptop?  Or reduce its sensitivity?  It keeps screwing up my code whenever anything gets near it!!#@!
<Solifugus> Scratchpads right below the space bar are a very stupid idea!!
<elzbal> Solifugus: Some of my coworkers have used business cards taped over the pad. (It doesn't bother me, though)
<mattperry1976> I have a question about the system req for installing the latest tribe cd via the live cd image...I tried to install on a pentium 4 2.66GHz mach with 256M RAM and the live cd ran ok, but when I went to run the install program, it was extremely draggy...like several hours for each step...am I missing something?
<Solifugus> that's an idea.. it's not too bad writing a letter.. but really bad when writing programming code..
<stdin> mattperry1976: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<elzbal> Solifugus: There may also be a way to do it in xorg.conf, in the mouse config section.
<elzbal> ... if you know which mouse device (mouse0, mouse1) it shows up as.
<Solifugus> doesn't kde have something to set its sensitivity?
<stdin> mattperry1976: and 256 is a little low for a live install I think
<elzbal> mattperry1876: You can try using the "alt" CD, not the LiveCD, for the installation. That should be faster for you.
<mattperry1976> will that let me do a normal 'non-oem' install?
<stdin> mattperry1976: the alternate cd will do the same install as the live
<deviance> What is the best way to open a graphical app in root?
<ScorpKing> fsh: the problem is that linux uses the aircard 775 drivers and you have a 850. that's why it's slow. all the instructions to fix it is on the link you gave me. have you tried to translate the webpage? i'm not sure where to find the firmware that you need.
<stdin> deviance: kdesu
<deviance> Ok, Thats it :P:
<mattperry1976> thanks
<ScorpKing> does someone have time to help out fsh? look at the link he posted. it sould be simple. i have to go work. will be back later. :)
<fsh> ok
<fsh> thanks alot
<Solifugus> stdin >>/dev/null
<deviance> stdin: How can i launch Konqueror from command line
<stdin> deviance: by typing in konqueror
<deviance> Diddnt work :)
<deviance> :(
<deviance> Oh that did
<jhutchins> deviance: We can't help you unless you give us information.
<deviance> :P
<deviance> SO why cant I kdesu konqueror
<elzbal> (1) You should be able to.   (2) why do you want to?
<jhutchins> deviance: Here's the deal:  You have to tell us what DOES happen, not what doesn't.
<zipper> I've just installed the kde-kdm-themes package, and i can see the new themes under Apperance in the System Settings menu. It says i have to press the Administrator Access button, but i'm unable to find it. It's not where the admin button usually is. What gives?
<deviance> jhutchins: oK
<elzbal> deviance: kdesu on konq might be a bit dangerous. A quick mouse slip could mess up your system pretty good.
<deviance> Let me try it again :P
<stdin> zipper: you have to run "kdesu kcontrol" to use it
<deviance> Yes, but I want to move some amsn plugins arround, and its the easiest way to do it, what do you recomend elzbal
<zipper> stdin, hmm... i cant find the kdm themes section, only splash screen which is not what i want
<stdin> zipper: it's under System Administration
<zipper> ahhh
<zipper> wicked, thanks
<ubunturos> stdin: though I changed the lines of startupconfig, the GUI still refuses to start
* ubunturos has managed to log in through irssi
<zipper> hmm, next question: For some reason, some time ago, my kdm screen's resolution messed up. It's like it's zoomed in, and i can "scroll" (forgot the xorg function name... virtual something?). When i log in though, there are no problems. Any ideas on how to fix?
<stdin> ubunturos: I'd ask in #kde then
<deviance> What program is there for monitoring CPU usage?
<zipper> should i take my question there as well?
<DevideZero> someone can see this ? http://yes.walla.co.il/?w=1/7082/1156790
<mahdi> qtparted doesn't seem to want to let me resize partitions, am I missing something here?
<mahdi> or wait, won't let me resize the one i'm currently on, well that makes sense. duhh.
<lysdexia> Howdy. I'm trying to set up an ad-hoc wireless network on my box. Fiesty, Atheros card.
<lysdexia> I'm having I've attempted to set it up using the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<lysdexia> but no luck.
<juan> hello
<juan> is someone having problems with kde 3.93 (gutsy) and plasma?
<stdin> !gutsy | juan
<ubotu> juan: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<juan> thanks ubotu
<juan> ;)
<lysdexia> I keep getting an "invalid argument" when I attempt to set any of the device properties with iwconfig.
<DevideZero> how i can install wmv support for all the system ( all the players , and all the browsers ) ?
<maverick> anyone knows how to install kde 4 beta 2??
<stdin> maverick: see the /topic ...
<lysdexia> Is there a proper channel to ask networking questions on? I don't want to sit here and pester people without cause!
<AlbertoP> kkathman, :)
<kkathman> hi AlbertoP :)
<AlbertoP> hehe
<djdarkman> smplayer complains on compilation that it can`t find kurl.h what package is that exactly?
<stdin> djdarkman: use the file search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ too find out
<genii> Looks like it belongs to kdelibs
<stdin> djdarkman: from the build-depends in gutsy package, it seems you just need kdelibs4-dev
<titanix88> blueskaj here?
<djdarkman> stdin: the problem was the I copy pasted the make command
<djdarkman> and I copy pasted stuff like /opt/kde3/lib
<titanix88> djdarkman: whats ur problem?
<djdarkman> my problem was that I actualy copy pasted wrong parameters from the smplayer build instructions
<titanix88> smplayer?
<djdarkman> yes
<stdin> !info smplayer gutsy
<djdarkman> it`s an mplayer gui
<ubotu> smplayer: complete front-end for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.20-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 816 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<djdarkman> I compiled it with kde support :)
<titanix88> why not regular install?
<djdarkman> by default it`s qt
<stdin> because it's not in feisty
<stdin> !info smplayer
<ubotu> Package smplayer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<djdarkman> and I have amd64 version of ubuntu
<titanix88> sometimes u can use gutsy stuff in feisy.
<djdarkman> titanix88: I rather compile, gutsy is still very unstable
<stdin> now, what I'd do, and this is just me, is go here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smplayer/0.5.20-0ubuntu1 and download the .dsc, .diff.gz and the .orig.tar.gz, then use dpkg-source to unpack it and then build a deb from that... but that's just me
<titanix88> for dependency prblm, i unpack the .deb and delete dependcies ane repck.
<stdin> eww, that's nasty
<titanix88> :)
<djdarkman> stdin: that`s old
<djdarkman> mine is 0.5.21 :)
<SilentDis> hello
<stdin> djdarkman: 0.0.01 diff != old
<titanix88> hi stdin
<djdarkman> hmmm didn`t use diff and patch much...
<titanix88> what diff does?
* stdin send a notice: don't expect KDE4b2 on feisty any time soon...
<stdin> titanix88: diff = difference
<SilentDis> Trying to get an EVDO connection setup here, I don't seem to be getting a proper device assigned to my cellphone though (was expecting somethin in /var/log/messages noting it was assigned a port, but didn't get it) could anyone offer assistance?
<djdarkman> titanix88: diff get`s the difference between two files
<stdin> man:/diff
<titanix88> i expected stable kde4 :(
<djdarkman> stdin: if I dl the sources from there I can easily make an  ubuntu deb?
<titanix88> silentdis:dmesg
<djdarkman> sorry but I realy know few about packageing and patching
<stdin> djdarkman: yeah, you just do "dpkg-source -x http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8177746/smplayer_0.5.20-0ubuntu1.dsc" then "cd smplayer-0.5.20" and "debian/rules build && fakeroot debian/rules build" et viola, a deb
<elzbal> stdin: Were there problems with the kde4 build last night?
<stdin> elbing: they built, but some dependencies are wrong, so some have to be rebuilt
<elzbal> gotcha
<titanix88> SilentDis: net throuh cellphone?
<helppluz> hi pplz!!
<helppluz> listen I've got an issue
<stdin> elbing: if you want to watch the necessary package build: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/3.93.0-0ubuntu2~feisty3 ;)
<helppluz> all of a sudden K3B doesn't detect my burner!!!
<helppluz> pluz halp!!
<BluesKaj> !ask | helppluz
<ubotu> helppluz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<titanix88> helppuz: SCREAM!!
<deviance> What program is there for monitoring CPU usage?
<elzbal> stdin: Heh, thanks. Neat page. But I wasn't holding my breath anyway.  :)   (Although I'll give it a whirl when it comes out...)
<djdarkman> stdin: I think that a single smplayer package is wrong, I mean there should be smplayer-kde smplayer-qt3 smplayer-qt4 where can I tell that on launchpad?
<SilentDis> titanix88: yep.
<ninhobomba> deviance: ksysguard
<deviance> Thank you
<helppluz> I mean I do can play DVD and CD's just isnt burning
<elbing> stdin: wtf are you saying?
<stdin> djdarkman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smplayer/
<titanix88> silentdis:try dmesg|less
<deviance> Anyone here use last.fm?
<helppluz> the BURN button isn't highlighted
<elzbal> elbing: I think he might have gotten you and me mixed up.
<deviance> I am having trouble connecting, it just says connecting for ages
<titanix88> deviance:my bro does.
<elbing> forget it
<SilentDis> titanix88: yep, it's seeing the usb device (shows up in /var/log/messages as "there", and lsusb sees it) but it's not getting a port assignment to use it as a modem
<BluesKaj> helppluz, install libdvdcss2, libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs...and for mp3 in K3B : sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<SilentDis> grrr, my 'net connection sucks lol
<titanix88> silentdis : try wvdial.
<helppluz> BluesKaj: it was working fine until recently starting buggin out
<titanix88> silentdis:i can help u a configure it.
<SilentDis> titanix88: will that assign it a port?  let me pastebin my /var/log/messages end and lsusb output, so you can see what i mean...
<SilentDis> titanix88: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36716/
<helppluz> what does this mean? E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<titanix88> sorry i can't read right now cause from cellphone.
<titanix88> but wvdial is easy.
<elzbal> helppluz: Are you on 64-bit gutsy?
<helppluz> elzbal: yes
<helppluz> Fiesta
<elzbal> I had that problem too. I moved to feisty for that reason.
<helppluz> elzbal: I am in feisty now
<titanix88> sudo wvdialconf to configure ur modem.
<helppluz> elzbal: no clue of what could've cause that thing?
<elzbal> helppluz: Ah, ok.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<elzbal> if you're on 64-bit, the package may be called "w64codecs".
<ubunturos> where does the cursor theme file load from for X?
<judgen> is there any way of removing amarok and kaffeine withouth removing kubuntu-desktop?
<ubunturos> my X fails to load without a cursor file
<judgen> btw anyone knows where i can get a xmms skin that is similar to plastik?
<SilentDis> titanix88: i had plugged/unplugged it 3 times there.  was expecting to see it get a port assignment, something like /dev/ttyACM0 or the like
<ubunturos> my GUI (X) fails to load
<BigMac> Anyone know how to block someone in kopete?
<ubunturos> I had changed the cursor to a theme called "X cursor theme" and now X fails to load
<djdarkman> where can I file a system-settings bug/feature-req ?
<BluesKaj> judgen, no but you can remove them from the k-menu in kcontrol
<judgen> BluesKaj:  i know. But i want to remove it from the computer...
<BluesKaj> or add-remove programs
<helppluz> hi I have a broken update how do i fix it?
<judgen> BluesKaj:  if i use apt to do it... it tells me that it will remove the kubuntu-desktop package too..
<BluesKaj> judgen, nope , yer outta luck ...they come as an integral part of kubuntu-desktop
<helppluz> it's said there was an break during the process
* xp_killer shake everyone up :-)
<titanix88> silentdis:tried wvdial?
<BigMac> Anyone know how to block someone in kopete?
<judgen> BluesKaj:  silly that i cant remove something from a metapackage... what if i just remove the binary and all references to amarok. Will it ask for it then when i launch an mp3 song? or will it take xmms? Assigning xmms to launh everytime i use an mp3 seems not to work.
<Dhraakellian> man... I thought my days of "still compiling" were over once I left Gentoo for Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> why are you so adamant at removing amarok, judgen ?
<judgen> BluesKaj:  i dont like it... that about it...
<helppluz> I've got a broken package, how may I fix it?
<judgen> BluesKaj:  reminds me of itunes.
<titanix88> silentdis: maybe dialling is more imp than port asign
<Dhraakellian> even though itunes is a lot more collection-centric than amarok
<BluesKaj> Dhraakellian, you don't 'have to" compile , all the stable stuff is in the repos
<xp_killer> BigMac: u want to block them or delete?
<Dhraakellian> BluesKaj: see topic
<judgen> well i guess ill just remove the kubuntu-desktop then and do a apt-get install kde-core in termainl...
<elzbal> BluesKaj: Look at the "Context" tab in Amarok. You won't think that way anymore. But if you really hate it, you can ignore it.
<judgen> ok cya in a while =)
<elzbal> Sorry, that was to judgen
<BluesKaj> ellbal ..it's not me ..i love amarok,,, read again above
<BluesKaj> elzbal
* contact_killer take for your self
<elzbal> BluesKaj: I know, I typed the wrong name.  :(
<helppluz> I've got a broken upgrade how can I fix it anybody plz??
<titanix88> hey blueskaz
<xp_killer> helppluz:   sudo apt-get -f install
* xp_killer say's to stdin hi
<xp_killer> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<Dhraakellian> on the other hand, at least Kubuntu's "still compiling" isn't eating up CPU cycles on my own computer
<titanix88> blueskaz i said hi >(
<ubuntu_> asd
<Aleks> :)
<Aleks> Hi all
<Aleks> Nice to be here
<titanix88> hey
<xp_killer> hey
<xp_killer> >_<
<ubuntu_> hiho ger IRC?
<xp_killer> O_O
<ubuntu_> sry i'm just installing IRC and i'm trying to connect to my normal IRC channel
<ubuntu_> but i'm a Kubuntu noob
<ubuntu_> *Kubuntu
<xp_killer> ubuntu_: to know about all ch
<xp_killer> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntu_> cool thx:D
<xp_killer> no
<xp_killer> * /  list
* xp_killer /list
<xp_killer> to see all lol
<Soden_240> Hey everyone
<titanix88> silentdis:solved?
<drewcipher> !grub >drewcipher
<deviance> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<judgen> BluesKaj: haha the kubuntu-desktop metapackage contained no data..
<Soden_240> quick question
<judgen> BluesKaj: and now i have removed all unwanted apps.
<Soden_240> can't run adept, says another process is using the database. any ideas?
<judgen> Soden_240: do you have synaptic, another adept, aptitude, or an terminal apt-get session in progress?
<ahora> hola!
<SilentDis> titanix88: i'm still trying to figure it out.  wmdial says no modem present, i'm searching for drivers for my phone, i dunno what to do at this point :P
<titanix88> i guess u mean wvdial?
<SilentDis> titanix88: yes, wvdial, my mistake on that one
<Soden_240> judgen: no i've nothing else running that I know of.
<titanix88> u configured it with wvdialconf?
<SilentDis> titanix88: just tried, no modem detected
<Soden_240> i'll figure it out myself. no need spamming with my noob questions
<BigMac> Anyone know how to block someone in kopete?
<EightiesK> no sorry
<EightiesK> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SilentDis> titanix88: the problem, from what i can tell, is that linux is not assigning a port to it.
<titanix88> silentdis:what is ur phone model?
<SilentDis> titanix88: Motorazr v3a
<ahora> KDE4, the best, is coming!!!
<Dhraakellian> BigMac: ask in #kopete
<BigMac> Dhraakellian: Nobody answers in kopete, and since kopete is bundled with kubuntu I would assume some people here use it and could lend a hand
<Dhraakellian> #kde then, perhaps?
<ahora> I love KDE 4
<Dhraakellian> if you get no answer in here for a while
<yurimxpxman> I can't get the red dot in the P in this image to become transparent: http://yurimxpxman.dyndns.org/mx.svg any ideas how to do that?
<BigMac> Dhraakellian: This is *k*ubuntu, as in ubuntu sing KDE
<Dhraakellian> yeah, but if you don't get an answer in here or #kopete
<titanix88> it is maybe called block device. if lsusb detects it then it is surely assigned a block device(/dev/...)
<BigMac> which is what I have, so this would be the most logical choice
<Dhraakellian> #kde is probably higher-traffic than #kopete, iirc
<helpplz> hi
<BigMac> Dhraakellian: I have asked in kde and kopete though, but no repsonse on my question ever
<helpplz> how do I reinstall a package?
<helpplz> I wanna uninstall it and reinstall it
<helpplz> something is wrong with it
<Dhraakellian> BigMac: actually, just checked
<Dhraakellian> in the contact list
<ScorpKing> SilentDis: if you run sudo wvdialconf it will detect it and put all the settings in /etc/wvdail.conf. all you have to do is make sure it's correct. it works for my motorola v360v.
<Dhraakellian> right-click, go to the offending subcontact
<BigMac> Dhraakellian: Ok
<BigMac> ok
<BigMac> invisible to doesn't work
<Dhraakellian> it might depend on the protocol though
<BigMac> AIM
<SilentDis> ScorpKing: tried that, still not getting it :(
<SilentDis> ScorpKing: it doesn't appear to even assign a port to the modem
<ScorpKing> SilentDis: dmesg | tail when you plug it in? should say something.
<titanix88> silentdis it is not port,block device
<SilentDis> ScorpKing, titanix88: let me tail dmesg and show you...
<Dhraakellian> BigMac: it looks like you can block with MSN, ignore with ICQ, remove authorization with Jabber, and perhaps make yourself always invisible to the contact with other protocols
<Dhraakellian> that's what I gleaned just from looking at the context menus
<Dhraakellian> haven't actually tried any of those
<BigMac>  <Zeromus> don't ask why, but I have them :)
<BigMac> wrong paste
<BigMac> [15:08]  <BigMac> invisible to doesn't work
<Dhraakellian> BigMac: yeah, as I said, I didn't test any of those options
<SilentDis> ScorpKing, titanix88: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36725/
<Eighties1> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Dhraakellian> BigMac: you could always try sending them to a shock-site in the hopes that it'll burn out their eyes and cause them to never contact you again
<Dhraakellian> but that's rather mean
<SilentDis> ScorpKing, titanix88: as you can see, it's detecting the device, but it's not giving it a port
<Eighties1> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BigMac> Can't it is my little brother
<Dhraakellian> *snrk*
<BigMac> there is just stuff that goes in my away message that is not business of his
<Dhraakellian> ah
<ScorpKing> SilentDis: is that all? after a few seconds there should be more.
<SilentDis> ScorpKing: that's it.  you can see i've plugged/unplugged it a couple times, each time waiting a while
<ScorpKing> SilentDis: mmm. it's not supposed to do it like that. is the phone on usb or data connection? you have to set it on the phone itself.
<_titanix88> back...
<SilentDis> ScorpKing: hmm... possible... let me poke on it for a sec, i might've just missed the setting, entirely possible, brand new phone afterall lol
<_titanix88> silentdis: u get ur phone as storage right?
<ScorpKing> SilentDis: if that's the case it will be as a usb drive /dev/sda :)
<christoffernors> #kaffeine
<SilentDis> _titanix88: no, can't use it as storage even.
<SilentDis> ScorpKing: ok, i think you're right on this one, data connection is an option in security, but they've got a password on it, looking through the manual now for the default...
<ScorpKing> SilentDis: there is 2 options. Memory Card and Data/Fax Connection. set it to the second one.
* _titanix88 loves wvdial.
<SilentDis> ScorpKing: ok, the data settings appear to be related to the actual type of the connection, found restrictions, everything is unlocked as well
<ScorpKing> SilentDis: so no change on the phone?
<SilentDis> ScorpKing: no change
<Sergemine> Hi guys! I just got a HP M1005 MFD Priner/Copier/Scanner and am trying to install it in ubuntu. Has anyone aver been able to use it with Ubuntu? I Google for a solution and found a referance to a driver called foo2xqx , that was designed for the printer, but I don't find a deb for it. Some one please help!
<ScorpKing> SilentDis: then i don't know. happy googling. :)
<Eighties1> why can't i update anything it keeps asking me for cds
<ScorpKing> Eighties1: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Eighties1> what do i edit it too?
<elzbal> Sergemine: I'm not sure if it has your printer specifically, but you can look at the "hpijs" package. That should contain all HP printers.
<_titanix88> good night(gmt+6)all!
<ScorpKing> Eighties1: edit as root. use sudo. comment out the line with the cd-rom in it and uncomment the others that you need.
<ScorpKing> Eighties1: after that run sudo apt-get update
<Eighties1> how do i sudo open it
<Eighties1> sudo kate  /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ScorpKing> Eighties1: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<elzbal> Sergemine: Update: The "hplip" package should have support for yout printer. It's supported by HP themselves. (the aforementioned hpijs is part of hplip).  See also: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/
<Eighties1> it errored.
<christoffernors> any kaffeine geeks in here?
* xp_killer hales everyone
<xp_killer> hes back
<EightiesK> ScorpKing: it can't connect to x server.
<ScorpKing> EightiesK: do you know how to use vi?
<Sergemine> elzbal, Thank you dear friend for answering. I went to this website http://foo2xqx.rkkda.com/ which clames to have the rignt driver for my printer and it has this sign on it: *** DON'T USE the foo2zjs package from Ubuntu, SUSE, Mandrake/Manrivia, Debian, RedHat, or Gentoo!
<Sergemine>  *** Download it here and follow the directions below.
<EightiesK> vi?
<ScorpKing> cli text editor
<ScorpKing> EightiesK: http://www.washington.edu/computing/unix/vi.html and http://www.lagmonster.org/docs/vi.html
<xp_killer> ScorpKing: to conect linux to xp i have to install samba right?
<deviance> xp_killer: It should come with Kubuntu
<ScorpKing> xp_killer: from xp to linux, yes
<deviance> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<deviance> That was for me by the way :P
<jbesiee> any idea when the kde4 beta2 packages will be feisty available ?
<ScorpKing> xp_killer: in konqueror : smb://ip.of.xpmachine/
<christoffernors>  I've installed Kaffeine on my ubuntu gnome.. The subtitles is found when loading movie from the file menu within kaffeine, but not if i double click the movie in it directory and has it configured to open with kaffeine.. Why? :\
<xp_killer> samba install allready but i dont see it just a folder in sys set* name shared is it that?
<alejandro_> i cant join in the nessusd scanner
<EightiesK> brb ganna try robooting
<ScorpKing> xp_killer: are you trying to connect from xp to linux or linux to xp?
<alejandro_> i started nessusd with sudo
<elzbal> Sergemine: If you can get those to work, then go for it!   Digging in deeper, it looks like the hplip team might still be working on support for that printer.
<alejandro_> no
<alejandro_> i m triyin to conect on localhost
<xp_killer> ScorpKing: linux to xp
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know why kdesktop would be changing the width of my svg images?
<ScorpKing> xp_killer: in konqueror type : smb://ip.of.xpmachine/ . no need for samba.
<xp_killer> ScorpKing: oh i see the problem samba was not install good it had crash
<christoffernors> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xp_killer> ScorpKing: oh no need for samba?
<ScorpKing> xp_killer: :) and make sure something is shared in xp.
<xp_killer> ScorpKing: ok
<judgen> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ScorpKing> xp_killer: the only package you need is samba-common. not samba.
<EightiesK> !beryl
<ch40s> is there a good virtual machine program for kubuntu?
<EightiesK> ScorpKing: i'm back
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dhraakellian> I'm guessing you guys are probably tired of answering (or ignoring ;) ) this question, but is there an eta available for the KDE4 beta2 builds?
<ScorpKing> EightiesK: and?
<scienceboy> how can i configure vba settings?
<EightiesK> EightiesK: lol just saying
<ScorpKing> EightiesK: o ok. did you manage to sort it out?
<EightiesK> i restarted xserver ganna give it another try
<ScorpKing> :)
<EightiesK> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list?
<jbesiee> Dhraakellian: youre not the only one to ask :D eta seems to be ASAP, at it was yesterday already ...
<ScorpKing> EightiesK: i'm confused. not sure i'm talking to the right guy. lol
<fsh> hi how to make firefox lanch ed2k ?
<Dhraakellian> iirc, KDE3 took me about 10-12 hours to compile on my 2.4GHz p4, back when I was on Gentoo
<Dhraakellian> 768MB RAM plus swap
<jbesiee> yep, same here for kde3 :D this way you enkoy kubuntu even more
<kowal> Hi all
<fsh> hi how to make firefox lanch ed2k ?
<Dhraakellian> and, as I said earlier, at least the "still compiling" complaint with Kubuntu doesn't mean that my own system is bogged down by the compiler
<elzbal> Earlier, stdin gave me this URL for kde4 progress:   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/3.93.0-0ubuntu2~feisty3
<ch40s> is there a good virtual machine program for kubuntu?
<kowal> I need a help  Instal ET Game :D
<EightiesK> ScorpKing: still can't connect
<Dhraakellian> "feisty i386  Successfully built"
<fsh> hi how to make firefox lanch ed2k file  ?
<elzbal> feisty ia64  Needs building  :(
<Dhraakellian> and aptitude sees it
<Dhraakellian> p   kdebase-workspace                               - core workspace applications for KDE 4 testing
<elzbal> Well, try it out, and let us know if your nose bleeds from the experience.  :)
<ScorpKing> EightiesK: i was actually talking to Eighties1 earlier and didn't realise he left. what's wrong with x?
<Dhraakellian> could that url go in the topic (behind a tinyurl, perhaps?)
<elzbal> You'd have to ask stdin... I'm just a lurker here.  :)
<deviance> What packages do I need to install to be able to 'make' and './configure' ?
<Dhraakellian> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ScorpKing> deviance:  build-essential
<ScorpKing> fsh: any luck with your modem?
<fsh> lol no
<deviance> ScorpKing: It couldnt find a package called that
<fsh> but i want to make firefox lanuch ed2k
<deviance> Ah no worries I had an s on the end
<jbesiee> Well, beta2 seems available
<ScorpKing> deviance: i installed it last night. sudo aptitude install build-essential
<deviance> Yeah I put an s on the end by mistake :P
<deviance> Thanks
<EightiesK> ScorpKing: I'm eighties1
<ScorpKing> fsh: in /lib/firmware/ there should be a file called SW_7xx_SER.cis . replace it with the one for your modem and it should work.
<deviance> ScorpKing:  I'm now getting checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<ScorpKing> EightiesK: lol. you wanted to edit sources.list for the repo's right?
<fsh> ok,
<ScorpKing> deviance: you also need libx-dev i think. not sure what the name is.
<EightiesK> i wanted to install beryl but i needed a cd i fixed that but then it wouldn't connect to xserver to update the driver.
<fsh> hi how to make firefox lanch ed2k file  ?
<ScorpKing> EightiesK: so sources.list is sorted then? not sure what to do with your x problem. lol
<EightiesK> ScorpKing:  IC
<EightiesK> ScorpKing: think if i updated to feisty it'd fix the problem?
<ScorpKing> EightiesK: not sure.
<kerberos> Hola
<deviance> ScorpKing: COuld it be Libx11-dev?
<kerberos> como estan todos ?
<kerberos> quisiera saber como . . . mmm . . .
<ScorpKing> deviance: yes
<kerberos> algo  . . .  para espaol .
<kerberos> si es posible obvio .
<kerberos> si no no . . .  no hay problema
<ScorpKing> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kerberos> pero . . . me vustaroa
<deviance> Oh thats installing a few packages :|
<deviance> ScorpKing: Thats not it
<ScorpKing> deviance: let me search...
<kkathman> ok i'm getting conflicting information from my system on the driver its using - my xorg.conf file shows "nvidia" but when I go to system settings and look at the monitor - it shows nv  ???
<deviance> Ok, thanks :D
<celor> Any spanish plays "NeverwinterNigth"?
<deviance> kkathman: Have you tried a xserver restart
<kkathman> well I didnt "just" recently change this - I rebooted just this monring
<lupul> hi there. does anyone know how can i configure grub boot loader in order to remove the linux hard drive so that i can boot into windows without grub?
<deviance> Ah ok
<fsh> hi how to make firefox lanch ed2k file  ?
<ScorpKing> deviance: the only other package i see for that is xorg-dev. you're getting that error because the X development packages is missing.
<deviance> Hmm, I asked a firend and he says my  $PATH wasnt split up properly
<ScorpKing> deviance: what are you compiling? :)
<shadowhywind> hay all have a problem. I have xorg setup for a logitech mx1000 mouse. But at the current moment i have another logitech mouse that i want to use, and it wont do anything
<deviance> Kima
<ScorpKing> deviance: don't know it. off to google... :-D
<deviance> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/CPU-Info-8561.shtml
<deviance> There are two, its the second one down
<ScorpKing> deviance: nice :)
<deviance> If it compiled it would be
<deviance> I could do with a deb for it
<fsh> hi how to make firefox lanch ed2k file  ?
<ScorpKing> deviance: http://www.elliptique.net/~ken/kima/ubuntu/
<trekdanne> aren't you supposed to use a ed2k client with ed2k-files?
<deviance> Just foudn that :P
<deviance> Thanks :D
<ScorpKing> fsh: http://www.google.co.za/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=how+to+make+firefox+launch+ed2k+file&spell=1
<fsh> i don`t understand what them say :s
<ScorpKing> fsh: what lanuage do you speak?
<deviance> What would be the MS font pack again?
<fsh> arabic lol
<Remo_A> when comes kde4 for kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> fsh: wow. ok. can't you install translating software? it will help a lot.
<deviance> ScorpKing: My THRM is 37 C is that a bit high
<fsh> wait
<ScorpKing> deviance: thats good
<deviance> Whats THRM?
<ScorpKing> deviance: no idea but anything 37C is a lot better than 90 C. try google. :)
<deviance> :P
<deviance> Is that yours :O
<ScorpKing> deviance: not anymore. lol
<deviance> Whats it now?
<kkathman> ope
<kkathman> woops
<ScorpKing> deviance: can't see. just installed my laptop. swapped it for my box.
<kkathman> THRM = temperature
<ScorpKing> of what?
<kkathman> CPU allegedly :)
<deviance> Ah ok
<kkathman> if you have sensors
<deviance> CPU?
<ScorpKing> i see. :)
<deviance> 37 Is very high for CPU
<PolitikerALT> 37 is not very high I think
<EightiesK> ScorpKing: whats the comand in kde for    gksu gedit ??
<PolitikerALT> I've got 50-60 all the time
<zipper> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ScorpKing> deviance: most computers i work on is 35 - 65 C
<ScorpKing> EightiesK: kdesu
<zipper> Anyone ever managed to actually get Divx Player working? (http://stage6.divx.com for example). Now i can press the play button, but nothing ever happends
<Remo_A> did they realize some of the mockups you see on kde-look.org in kde4?
<BigMac> Does anyone use kmail?
<Remo_A> yes
<BigMac> And it works?
<ScorpKing> BigMac: used to. what's wrong? not fetching mail?
<Remo_A> sure
<BigMac> Nope
<BigMac> The mail is in my gmail box
<ScorpKing> lol. gmail?
<ScorpKing> haha
<BigMac> but it won't go into my email box
<BigMac> gmail is the best mail service out there ...?
<Remo_A> lol
<BigMac> Know of a better one?
<ScorpKing> so it's stuck on gmail.com? yes it's the best.
<BigMac> Yes
<BigMac> the email is there in gmail
<BigMac> but won't come intro my kmail box
<yamal> zipper: works fine... including the stuff on that website
<BigMac> everything seems setup right
<ScorpKing> BigMac: a few of us have that problem. no fixes yet. :(
<BigMac> ScorpKing: Wow
<ScorpKing> ya
<BigMac> Kde is very problematic
<ScorpKing> not always. :)
<judgen> KDE is amazing
<BigMac> If it didn't look so much better I would be back in gnome in a heart beat
<BigMac> I beg to differ
<Remo_A> how f** up is an architecture where you change one thing and something else gets broken?
<ScorpKing> BigMac: use thunderbird.
<BigMac> spell check doesn't work in kopete
<BigMac> dcc to aim buddies doesn't work
<BigMac> spell check isn't working in konversation
<ScorpKing> lol
<Authority1980> is there a quick and easy way to resize images in Kubuntu?  no CLI and no GIMP
<BigMac> and now mail refuses to wrk
<BigMac> work
<judgen> oh yeah. Im listening to krishna das... now thats good music
<ScorpKing> judgen: you should try koos kombuis. lol :D
<drewcipher> BigMac:  over the few days a there have been a few posts with problems kmail and gmail.  For some it works fine, one guy couldn't send though he could hit the port and had the correct settings.
<ScorpKing> for myself it's other mail servers as well.
<judgen> whoever invented mustard liquor was a damn genious thats fer sure
<BigMac> drewcipher: It just doesn't make sense to me, it is supposed to be a great app
<BigMac> And I was looking forward to migrating my reader/gmail/gcal to a desktop version
<ttrocal> Does anyone know the status of KDE 4 beta 2 in Feisty backports?
<BigMac> But no gmail is a deal breaker
<zipper> yamal, you know exactly what packages you needed to install in order to make it work?
<EightiesK> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zipper> yamal, dont want to use automatix
<judgen> BigMac:  you can use gnome apps in kde too you know
<rothchild> does anyone have usb hard drives working properly under either feisty or gutsy (particularly automounting?)
<BigMac> judgen: Yes, but I prefer to use the packages that are built for my DE
<judgen> BigMac:  why?
<EightiesK> !nivida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<judgen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EightiesK> !nvida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BigMac> judgen: No reason to download libs for the wrong DE, and the ui will not match
<judgen> EightiesK:  sometimes typos can be troublesome
<judgen> BigMac:  you can theme the ui to look the same.. and the libs take very little hdd space and the performance penalty is next to nonw
<judgen> none
<yamal> zipper: you may need some stuff (w32codecs etc.) from 3rd party repositories.
<yamal> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BigMac> judgen: Little is still some, and skinning the ui is even more space consuming
<yamal> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<yamal> zipper ^^
<zipper> ok
<zipper> thx
<judgen> BigMac:  small amount of hdd space in your comp?
<mcquaid> it seems most of the packages are there for kde4 b2, anyone try it?
<BigMac> judgen: Available yes
<judgen> ok
<judgen> BigMac:  so you prefer to use gnome then?
<elzbal> mcquaid: still waiting on 64-bit to build.  :)
<zipper> already have that repository
<elzbal> But has anyone tried the 32-bit version yet?
<BigMac> judgen: No I like kde more as a whole, even with all of these flaws
<judgen> BigMac:  xfce is smaller than gnome and kde. and uses gtk as well.
<BigMac> gnome seems to outdated
<mcquaid> i tried to launch it, but it was basically non functional
<BigMac> Not an xfce fan
<judgen> ok
<BigMac> too
<judgen> ice then?
<mcquaid> i'm wondering if i'm missing some packages, b1 had more functionality
<judgen> or wmaker
<judgen> BigMac:  i myself was a fluxbox user for a long time.
<BigMac> judgen: FLux is ok, but too minimalistic
<BigMac> I prefer it for vms
<judgen> i read a survey recently that gnome has surpassed kde in amount of users..
<mcquaid> anyone else try b2?  it barely launched for me
<jhutchins> judgen: Just goes to show you that the majority of people are idiots.
<BigMac> judgen: Because most distros install gnome by default
<judgen> must because most commercial distros has gnome as a default.
<BigMac> cough ubuntu cough
<drewcipher> !b2 > drewcipher
<jhutchins> Fedora
<judgen> BigMac:  fedora cough
<judgen> suse
<EightiesK> how do I know what kernel i need?
<judgen> EightiesK:  probably generic
<EightiesK> i'm trying to install My nvidia driver.
<KDEfanboy> how much disk space does the smallest kubuntu installation of a cd need?
<ALX82> #kubuntu-es
<judgen> KDEfanboy:  base ~120mb+kdecore~33mb and xserver+xfonts ~25mb
<KDEfanboy> thanks judgen
<KDEfanboy> i want to install to a usb thumbdrive and boot it..hope that can work. i tried the usb persistent boot method but had too many problems
<judgen> KDEfanboy:  i saw a tutorial on that somewhere let me c if i can find it
<Flatfende1> I'm having trouble getting Beryl to work on Kubuntu. I have it installed, and I've enabled it. I think My ATI drivers are out of date. Other GL video stuff works, but the "cube" doesn't seem to work. What is the current ATI driver, and what do I need to do to check if I have the correct one?
<judgen> Flatfende1: xgl or aiglx?
<Flatfende1> XGL
<judgen> does glxgears work Flatfende1
<Flatfende1> Yes, and I am running about 10k fps
<mcquaid> i checked the ubuntu forums.  others are having the same problem as me in b2, with basically a non functional panel and two plasmoids that have died
<judgen> do you get any effects working when you run xgl?
<KDEfanboy> oh good..i'm hoping it's not much more than setting the thumb drive as the installation target. i've gotten it to boot ok so no problem there
<Flatfende1> I don't notice any differences. I'm not sure I'm running in XGL I think that may be an issue
<judgen> KDEfanboy:  i think that is about it.
<judgen> KDEfanboy:  http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php?title=Ubuntu_USB_Install
<judgen> KDEfanboy:  and here is a lengthy easy way http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<KDEfanboy> ah thanks
<judgen> Flatfende1: is XGL listed in the KDM sessions picker?
<Flatfende1> Its not, it is however listed in Gnome, but it doesn't work in Gnome either.
<judgen> add a xsession into the appropriate folder so you can pick xgl at kdm
<judgen> Flatfende1: Feisy fawn?
<Flatfende1> Yes, Feisty Fawn
<judgen> i dont believe its an driver issue
<judgen> rather just some configs that arent set up correctly for Xgl
<Flatfende1> What what configs should I look at, I'm reasonably new to Linux
<judgen> Flatfende1: did you follow this tutorial to get it working? http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<jbesiee> same here
<judgen> its neat and fast
<navets> compiz is really annoying to set up
<navets> sometimes the plugins dont plugin lol
<Flatfende1> Not that one exactly, but one very similar that was set for Beryl
<navets> I like beryl, its just to buggy
<judgen> navets: compiz-fusion is beryl and compiz together
<judgen> beryl is a fork, and now that beryl has returned to compiz its called compiz fusion
<Flatfende1> I'll go through that exactly, hopefully itll fix my issue
<winbond> whats the difference between vmware player and server and which on is better to use for guest os
<drewcipher> winbond:  vmware player can only play images.  vmserver allows you to set up your own as well as remotely manage
<xp_killer> #kotepe
<navets> judgen: i know, but i have both
<navets> I have beryl and compiz fusion
<stepz> using gutsy it was really easy to get compiz working
<xp_killer> do is have a room for help with kotepe,amsn,yahoo etc
* xp_killer do is have a room for help with kotepe,amsn,yahoo etc
<stepz> turn on restricted driver from the system tray, reboot, from adept install compiz-kde and then run compiz --replace and done
<Flatfende1> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager Is the error I get while apt-getting the software for KDE
<winbond> drewcipher, thanks
<judgen> it took me 22seconds to install and get compiz fusion working with that guide i urld to you
<judgen> and with compiz fusion i dont have to get new decorators. I can use the kwin ones, as well as my hotkeys work. wich they didnt in beryl
<rothchild> hi, does anyone have a usb hard drive working properly under either feisty or gutsy?
<elzbal> My apologies if this has been beaten to death already... but has anyone tried the new kde4b2 packages for Feisty yet? Any thoughts?
<Flatfende1> judgen, I'm following the guide exactly but when I get to the code for KDE users, it fails. Tells me It can't find compizconfig-settings-manager
<winbond> someone told me that rar will extract 7z files, so i installed it , but it says archive not supported when i try to extract it, what can i do?
<judgen> Flatfende1: start a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update
<andreasdk> Good evening. Can someone please tell me what i need to install to hear radio from tv2radio.dk?
<judgen> Flatfende1: do you get an error then?
<stepz> rothchild: I have an USB mobile phone that pretends it a hardrive working under both gutsy and feisty
<judgen> andreasdk:  is it a shoutcast server? if so you could use xmms.
<Flatfende1> Judgen: Yeah, I've done it a few times and still get the same error.
<winbond> andreasdk, or amarok?
<andreasdk> judgen: Ehh... I dunno. It`s a really big radio station  here in Denmark that i used to listen to with Hoary but i cannot   get it to work with Konqueror in the new Gutsy
<rothchild> stepz thanks but I'm talking about a real spining hard drive , my pen drive and phone still work fine but my 320 gig seagate usb drive is no go
<stepz> maybe it needs a powered usb port?
<rothchild> drive has it's own psu and works fine with dapper
<judgen> andreasdk:  tried opening this in xmms? http://tv2.stream.swdc.dk:80/01/128.mp3
<stepz> does linux detect it and identify it as an usb storage device?
<rothchild> there is a bug filled in launchpad but I can't see that anything is happening about it
<rothchild> hal does but nothing else happens
<rothchild> the workaround was to do pmount-hal sdb1 but that has stopped working under gutsy now
<stepz> ah ok, the partitions are found it just isn't automounted
<stepz> because most of my linux knowledge comes from trying to get gentoo to work acceptably I have little knowledge of automounting
<invite> does anyone knows if there is a plugin or a trick to read rss feeds on palm handhelds
<invite> with akregator for exemple
<invite> or kpilot
<rothchild> yep I can see it with fdisk -l but I get no automagic
<judgen> Flatfende1: could you post the content of your /etc/apt/sources.lst to a pastebin?
<jbesiee> is there an easy (graphical) way to set the hdd spin down time ?
<dwidmann> easy way, I'm sure, graphical, I doubt it
<jbesiee> well i used to set hdparm -S 250 /dev/hdXX on /etc/conf.d/local.start on gentoo, but i don't know how to do that in kubuntu
<Flatfende1> nano /etc/apt/sources.lst is blank.
<dwidmann> jbesiee: same way
<judgen> Flatfende1: oh it should be sources.list
<dwidmann> or wait, ah, for the startup script, that would be different
<dwidmann> I should really read whole lines before replying :P
<dwidmann> add it to the /etc/init.d/hdparm file
<jbesiee> dwidmann : exept that this file don't exit (local.start)
<jbesiee> ok
<Dhraakellian> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/3.93.0-0ubuntu2~feisty3 lists "successfully built" for all architectures, and kdebase-workspace seems to have all dependencies met on i386
<elzbal> jbesiee: Local startup instructions can go in in /etc/rc.local
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<elzbal> (I'm currently a refugee from Gentoo as well, so I had to look that up. :)
<Dhraakellian> Need to get 267MB of archives. After unpacking 687MB will be used.
<Dhraakellian> ooh... plenty of room!
<judgen> Flatfende1: BRB just got to try my new script.
<wolfger> hail, fellow Gentoo refugee! :-)
<elzbal> Heh. Still not convinced about Ubuntu... it's a bit like working in a foreign accent...  But it's working out for me so far.  :)
<elzbal> Dhraakellian: "Need to get 270MB of archives. After unpacking 720MB will be used."   - that
<elzbal> That
<wolfger> I'm loving it.... *this* time. This is my 3rd trial of Ubuntu
<elzbal> 's what I get for using 64-bit.  :)
<Dhraakellian> hehheh
<jbesiee> refugee is not the term ... :D i only wanted to test kde4 without compiling, but i was captured by kunbuntu :D
* Dhraakellian is using aptitude for this for easy uninstallation if things don't work out
<Flatfende1> Judgen http://pastebin.com/m361f24d2 I'll be here
<wolfger> I'm not digging kde4 yet
<Dhraakellian> hehheh
<BluesKaj> elzbal, ubuntu is gnome, this is kde kountry, aka kubuntu :)
<elzbal> Dhraakellian: Likewise. I used the -r flag, by the way, which may also account for the size difference.
<jbesiee> well package are already installed but it's not really functionnal ATM (kde4)
<wolfger> Okay, I'll be the heretic.... Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE
<wolfger> It's all Ubuntu.
<elzbal> ^ I was going to say the same thing. :)
<Dhraakellian> wolfger: there's a reason I'm installing it on the laptop, not my main desktop computer
<Dhraakellian> elzbal: -r?
<judgen> ok im back
<jbesiee> wolfger : with kde and without gnome ^^
<Dhraakellian> wolfger: with kubuntu-desktop and without ubuntu-desktop
<wolfger> In fact, my Feisty partition (stable) *is* Ubuntu, and I just got sick of Gnome and installed Kubuntu-Desktop
<BluesKaj> well, if you want specific ubuntu answers , join #ubuntu :)
<Dhraakellian> ssh+screen is nifty for installing stuff
<wolfger> Right now I'm on my Gutsy-testing partition, which is 64-bit and Kubuntu-native
<judgen> hehe i get funny sounds when i use XGL every time i use a 3d function =)
<judgen> hehe
<Dhraakellian> even if you're not compiling things locally
* BluesKaj stirs the (k)ubuntu pot 
<elzbal> BluesKaj: Heh, I don't even have gnome installed, except for the random bits of libraries that have come with a few packages.
* dwidmann adds a dash of pepper
<Dhraakellian> heh
<Dhraakellian> I installed Kubuntu on the laptop with a Xubuntu alternate install CD
<Dhraakellian> then removed xubuntu-desktop
<dwidmann> I didn't even have to install Ubuntu, it came pre-installed (downside to this being is that I had to remove gnome by hand :()
<Dhraakellian> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde is what I used
<judgen> Flatfende1: did you post it into a pastebin?
<elzbal> dwidmann: from Dell?
<Flatfende1> Yeah, Sorry It moved up pretty quick  http://pastebin.com/m361f24d2
<judgen> btw, anyone uses ChatZilla on a regular basis?
<dwidmann> elzbal: indeed
<dwidmann> Dhraakellian: I should have, but then I wouldn't have enjoyed removing it quite as much :P
<Dhraakellian> I used the Xubuntu disc because I wanted LVM but didn't feel like downloading and burning yet another CD
<Dhraakellian> and my dad had already gotten the xubuntu alternate CD
<judgen> Dhraakellian: i always install kubuntu through the 8mb netboot install cd.
* dwidmann usually uses the kubuntu dvd
<Dhraakellian> dwidmann: yeah, but the laptop doesn't boot from DVD, afaict
<dwidmann> Dhraakellian: I think that's rectified in gutsy, which I run (I upgraded about a week ago, went smooth)
<dwidmann> They're giving fixes for the ubuntu laptops rather high priority
<Dhraakellian> dwidmann: which?
<Flatfende1> Judgen, see anything wrong there?
<dwidmann> Dhraakellian: all, AFAIK
<dwidmann> The dellbuntu desktops as well.
<Dhraakellian> dwidmann: which problem were you referring to being rectified?
<judgen> Flatfende1: actually looks kinda like mine
<dwidmann> There's a list of things that don't work ootb in feisty with the 1420n, not sure about the others, but most of them are already fixed, and those that I noticed have priority set to high in launchpad IIRC, at some point or another they broke sound (again)
<dwidmann> So that's one example
<Flatfende1> That should be a good thing if its running on yours. But I still can't figure out why it tells me that compiz settings manager doesn't exist
<Dhraakellian> 2% [8 kdelibs5 3990053/95.7MB 4%]           3859B/s 18h38m16s
<dwidmann> Dhraakellian: 3859b/s, awfully slow
<Dhraakellian> up to 20KB/s now
<Dhraakellian> 10-20
<dwidmann> Mine drops to that when I get FAPd  T_T
* Dhraakellian is glad he's doing this in screen for some reason
<dwidmann> Dhraakellian: I knocked out the first 120mb tonight, looks like I get to do some more in the morning, and more tomorrow evening, oh well, it should only take me a few days ..
<judgen> Flatfende1: did you get the key to the repo?
<Flatfende1> judgen: Not sure what key you are talking about.
<judgen> Flatfende1: the part where you used the terminal to add the gpg file.
<judgen> the wget line and the apt line after that
<judgen> in six minutes i will have to go to bed if im to get some sleep
<Flatfende1> Oh, yes I did that.
<ScorpKing> hi ppl. anyone flashed WRT54GL with openwrt recently? the stupid thing stay the same. i think i'm flashing the backup image. not sure, my first time for openwrt.
<judgen> Flatfende1: maybe the us. repo misses some files. Try change all the lines from us.ubuntu.com to se.ubuntu.com thats the servers i use.
<judgen> Flatfende1: that might help you
<judgen> and remember to do an apt-get update afterwards
<Flatfende1> Where do I change those at?
<ScorpKing> where can i get help on using irc channel commands? i fired google. :)
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: how about the konversation help page?
<zipper> Does anyone know of a way in the console to list only the newest file in the directory?
<dwidmann> ie: help:/konversation in konqueror
<ScorpKing> ok. will try that. thanks
<Skeithy> I accidently installed Gutsy with the VESA driver, but when I try and change it to the nv/binary driver it causes problems
<Skeithy> the binary driver causes the resolution to get locked at 640x480 and the nv drive just makes the screen look like white noise, is this a known problem?
<dwidmann> zipper: ls -lh | sort -k 6 | tail -1
<zipper> dwidmann, sort -k 6 = orders them by date?
<dwidmann> zipper:  seeing as date is the sixth field, yes
<zipper> ahh
<zipper> thanks
<dwidmann> zipper: no problem
<dwidmann> Skeithy: Which card is it?
<frankenpower> hi
<Skeithy> Nvidia 6800 128mb
<dwidmann> Skeithy: I've not heard of that problem, are you using nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new? If -new, try using the other instead (as it should be more stable anyway)\
<Skeithy> ok I'll try that
<ScorpKing> anyone here good with superkaramba scripts?
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: I've played with them before/wrote a couple short ones, if you think that will be adequate
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: i want to log and display the rx and tx traffic of ppp0 for one month at a time.
<dwidmann> scorpking: I really wouldn't know where to start, I've never messed with network stats ...
<dwidmann> Displaying them though should be relatively easy if you can get that far.
<ScorpKing> i'll paste the one i have so far. gimme a sec.
<hydrogen> !info virtualbox
<ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: its a modified script from kde-apps - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36737/
<dwidmann> Scorpking, a nice start, so, which part(s) of it aren't working atm?
<dwidmann> Also, the logging part should be pretty easy.
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: i want to save tx and rx to a file and add it to the previous transfers so i can get an idea of how much bandwith i have left. i only get 1GB/month.
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: ouch
<evri2> where should i download compiz-fusion?
<yurimxpxman> how can I change the K menu icon?
<evri2> Which repo do you suggest?
<dwidmann> Well, lets see what we can do, I vote for seperating them into two seperate files (should be easier that way)
<dwidmann> I'm going to mod the pastebin real quick to show you what I have in mind
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: lol. u see my problem then. this must happen every few seconds.
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: thanks
<rgrolemund> afternoon :)
<ScorpKing> morning.
<Random832> touch pad scrolling stopped working
<Random832> how do i fix it
<ch40s> any here run Linux MCE?
<dwidmann> scorp, indeed, I wonder if there's a way to get cron to run it every second hmmmm
<Random832> oh - there's an "apply" button [still don't know how it stopped in the first place, but fixed now] 
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: i'll get it sorted out somehow though. lol
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: thanks for trying. bedtime for me. :)
<ScorpKing> nite everyone...
<dwidmann> hmmmm, I forgot to mention something to ScorpKing .....something I noticed, oh well, too late now
<mcquaid> are plasmoids not part of the beta2?
<mcquaid> i have missing spots on the panel for two plasmoids
<Random832> what's a plasmoid?
<runlevelten> It's like a swollen blood vessel you get in your bottom.
<rgrolemund> o.O
<runlevelten> they look like little grapes.
<EightiesK> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<runlevelten> Random832: In all seriousness though, Plasmoids are a new KDE feature.
<runlevelten> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4
<runlevelten> The unpleasant health problem is something else, and I was beig facetious, sorry.
<mcquaid> so I take it plasma is not in the beta?
<rgrolemund> thats a "bloody" shame :P
<rgrolemund> ok i got nothin
<hydrogen> mcquaid: it is
<hydrogen> just not a lot of the applets
<hydrogen> because they are still in playground
<MrLeft> hello :)
<rgrolemund> yo left
<MrLeft> how are you all tonight ?
<rgrolemund> good u?
<midnight> Hi, I recently installed Kubuntu 7.04 on my desktop with a D-Link wireless N adapter and I'd like to know how I can make the wireless work on it.
<mathieu_> allo tlm
<elpez> hello ... anybody know how to dual boot kubuntu and vista... with vista installed already...?
<MrLeft> aye good, just trying out koversation client, pretty ok so far
<rgrolemund> ya, 1st time i been on IRC in prob 8 years
<BluesKaj> !wireless | midnight
<ubotu> midnight: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MrLeft> yeah I used to live on irc rgrolemund :)
<EightiesK> can someone help me I can't get into windows
<rgrolemund> good thing?
<rgrolemund> i formatted windows and went linux
<MrLeft> been a while, but hey, nice n warn here on some networks away from the bigger crappier ones that we lived on back then LOL
<rgrolemund> lol
<rgrolemund> is dalnet still around?
<BluesKaj> !grub | EightiesK
<MrLeft> ive been Amiga for all them years, now linux (with amiga theme of course) :)
<ubotu> EightiesK: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<midnight> elpez: If Vista is taking up the whole HDD, resize the partition (Disk Management) then boot Kubuntu and use it's partitioning program to make something that works for you, then install.
<MrLeft> dalnet and undernet are still around, but like the other big networks, its full of pretentious arseholes :(
<rgrolemund> lol
<elpez> midnight: that's it?
<elpez> midnight: that simple?
<BluesKaj> !languge | MrLeft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<midnight> elpez: It's pretty easy. Kubuntu has a nice installer.
<BluesKaj> !language | MrLeft
<ubotu> MrLeft: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<midnight> ubotu: thanks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrLeft> see what I mean about that :)
<MrLeft> sorry might ops
<elpez> midnight: i'll try that thanx...
<midnight> elpez: np, good luck :)
<BluesKaj> yeah MrLeft , there are a few still around , but most ppl here are glad to help :)
<MrLeft> rgrolemund: whois me and join the channel im in please
<kkathman> Hey BluesKaj I have a unique thing going on - in my xorg.conf, it specifically is configued to use the "nvidia" driver, but when I go to system settings and monitor it states its using the "nv"  so what gives??
<BluesKaj> kkathman, maybe changing the setting will make things worse , but if there's adriver the is specific to your graphics card modelwise etc , try it
<_2> spam http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39423
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  well when I initially installed ubuntu I used the envy installer to install the driver after downloading it
<kkathman> so I assumed it was ok
<BluesKaj> aha, was that edgy ?
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  no no it was feisty
<kkathman> AND the xorg.conf has the "nvidia" in there
<kkathman> thats what is so odd about it
<kkathman> but I dont recall getting th nVidia splash either
<BluesKaj> ok check system settings and use configure to find your card
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  yah it finds the card and then says the "standard" driver is installed
<ubuntu_> How do I remap what the multimedia keys on my keyboard attach to?
<intelikey> my kernel just core dumped and paniced.  "fatel exception in interrupt"
<intelikey> anyone else ever seen that ?
<midnight> What is the default root password on a fresh Kubuntu install?
<ubuntu_> !root | midnight
<ubotu> midnight: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubuntu_> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ubuntu_> Blast :)
<intelikey> midnight also see !sudo  !kdesu
<BluesKaj> kkathman, what apps are not working properly with your setup ?
<intelikey> spam http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39424
<midnight> When i try to use sudo, it asks me for a root password, that I don't know.
<sammy> what would I have done from a fresh install to get wireless networks to show up in knetworkmanager? the last install, after booting the first time, knetworkmanager was filled with the wireless networks within range. this install, nothing.
<BluesKaj> midnight, use the password you logged into kubuntu
<sammy> nothing has changed in the laptop whatsoever, and wireless *is* working, it's connecting to 'default', but it's not giving me the list of other networks within range this time. no, we're not using ndiswrapper
<mike> Greets, everyone...
<intelikey> midnight it's not asking for the "root" password.   it's asking for "your" password
<ubuntu_> midnight: It's your password not root's password
<mike> I've got a laptop that doesn't have a Super/Win key. Does anyone know how I might re-map one of the Ctrl or Alt keys to act as one?
<midnight> Thanks!
<sammy> mike: youre looking for xmodmap. there's also another package you can install that gives you a graphical interface, search for xmodmap in adept
<intelikey> midnight and i hope you do know "your" password...
<ubuntu_> mike: use alt+f1 :)
<ubuntu_> intelikey: does that work ?
<ubuntu_> crap :)
<mike> ubuntu_: I know what the shortcut is for the launch menu. That doesn't give me a third modifier key though (nearly essential for efficient Compiz use). ;-)
<mike> sammy: Thanks a lot, will do.
<ubuntu_> intelikey: You wrote it?
<elcuco> anyone has tested the kde4 packages?
<intelikey> mike kinda depends on what you want the key to do and which key you use.   i might sujest ctrl+f[5-8] 
<elcuco> is it possible to have a full session? i dont see a startde script
<intelikey> ubuntu_ wrote what ?
<ubuntu_> elcuco: as I understand you log  out and then choose KDE4 from the login menu
<midnight> There is very ambiguous information on how to get my wireless working on the Ubuntu Docs (with kubuntu of course). knetworkmanager only reports eth0, which is my wired PCI network adapter.
<ubuntu_> intelikey: the script
<intelikey> yeah
<mike> intelikey: Umm... ?
<ubuntu_> !wifi | midnight
<ubotu> midnight: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sammy> well, I guess it's possible that there's something different between the minimal install cd and the default 7.04 cd
<ubuntu_> intelikey: Not putting a done by line?
<midnight> My bad. Sorry.
<sammy> though I can't see why installing from the full cd would give me a different set of installed programs than installing from the minimal cd and installing the kubuntu desktop
<ubuntu_> sammy: installing kubuntu-desktop should get rid of that difference
<Random832> anyone know how to get the extra scroll button (up arrow at the bottom) in firefox?
<sammy> ubuntu_: thank you, I thought so. we installed that during the initial boot.
<Random832> it's visible but fake - and the userchrome that does the same thing has no effect
<ubuntu_> Random832: recode it in Qt
<sammy> I'm going to double check that wpa_supplicant and networkmanager were even installed. I thought networkmanager was a dependency for knetworkmanager
<elcuco> ubuntu_: nope
<intelikey> ubuntu_ sorry ?   what are you talking about ?     in the script ?       i'm finished with that, just offered it if anyone was interested.
<ubuntu_> intelikey: right I'm asking if you want credit for it
<intelikey> ubuntu_ no reason for that.  the gnu-gpl should protect it...
<ubuntu_> intelikey: this isn't about legality this is pride :)
<mike> sammy: Do you know offhand if an extra daemon or whathaveyou has to be running in the background for the changes I make to be effective?
<intelikey> ubuntu_ as i said "no reason for that."
<ubuntu_> anyone know how I remap my multimedia keys?
<Random832> nm found a fix
<sammy> mike: I don't think so, I think it makes changes to flatfiles.
<mike> sammy: Just what I was hoping to hear. Thanks.
<intelikey> ubuntu_ khotkeys maybe ?
<sammy> mike: np
<intelikey> ok. i finally got wakeonlan working.   now if i can sort out network printing...
<sammy> okay, something is different from the install from the full 7.04 cd.
<sammy> knetworkmanager worked out of the box on the first boot and showed the results of a wireless scan
<sammy> this time it's stuck on 'manual configuration' and refuses to show the list. iwlist eth0 scan shows all the available networks, as expected.
<intelikey> and you changed some settings and exited...  ?
<sammy> intelikey: I reinstalled from scratch since the hdd needed to be replaced
<intelikey> sammy was that the one that wouldn't boot ?
<mike> sammy: I came in late. I take it you installed from the text-only CD?
<sammy> intelikey: I think we're talking about two different things? or you have me confused with someone
<intelikey> sammy B.)
<sammy> mike: installed from the... 10mb image. the smaller image. I didn't want to have to make a new 750mb cd
<sammy> yes, sorry it was text install, not graphical like the 7.04 install disc
<will> Man, I just install kubuntu and it is really slow
<will> what gives?
<ubuntu_> intelikey: proverbial :)
<mike> Erm... I'm unfamiliar with the 10MB image. The text-only disc I install from is still ~700MB.
<sammy> will: you have to complain in the #kubuntu channel before we give you the secret password to make kubuntu run at it's normal speed. congratulations!
<mike> lol
<sammy> oh. I installed from a very tiny image. it downloaded all the required packages
<mike> sammy: Where'd you get it from?
<intelikey> yuch   sshfs depends on  fuse-utils libfuse2
<ubuntu_> sammy: There is a web page on how to install from an ISO without burning a CD
<ubuntu_> let me see if I can find it
<sammy> mike: lemme see. I think the difference is that the graphical install ran knetworkmanager and wpa_supplicant and I was able to select my network and not my unsecured neighbors network, like the most recent install chose automagically
<will> Is there a lighter weight version of Kubuntu that I can install? I find this is way to slow. Maybe it's time I try out redhat or something else?
<intelikey> dpkg: error processing fuse-utils (--configure):
<intelikey>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<intelikey> figures.
<mike> Does anyone know if it's possible to make NFS play nice with suspend/resume?
<will> Something not so windows vista looking, faster , more stable ?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_,why not just do a net install ?
<sammy> hehe, I'm pretty sure windows vista looks like kde, not the other way around :) try xubuntu or regular ubuntu. but you can't expect to come in here with that kind of attitude and for us to help you figure out why your computer isn't running kubuntu as fast as you'd like?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, trying to get ntfs access?
* mike looks at KSysGuard... Hrmm... 560MB RAM in use. That doesn't sound very Vista-ish. Odd.
<will> Thats what I ment to say hehehe , vista is a turd , open source 4 life meng
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: that still requires burning a new CD
* mike echoes sammy's statement, except the Ubuntu part. :-D
<BluesKaj> mike , most of that is cache
<mike> BluesKaj: Actually no, it's not. I haven't closed any programs on this boot so far. ;-)
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, a dist-upgrade ?
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: New Main harddrive
<mike> will: What are your hardware specs?
<will> Sorry sammy, just shouting thats all. I've been having major computer issues the past few months. I just bought a new one, and I have some really important work that I need done, but I keep getting failed HD's and I've reinstalled different os's about 5 times in the past 24 hour
<will> mike, I got a 1.2 512, radion 256meg and an audiofile2496 soundcard
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_,ok unnerstood
<sammy> wow, I have no idea where this small iso image came from :( I downloaded it from a mirror. it was a text install, and it certainly wasn't 700mb
<BluesKaj> mike try htop
<mike> BluesKaj: Not installed.
<mike> sammy: I'd start over. Doesn't sound very trustworthy to me.
<BluesKaj> well...
<mike> sammy: If you just want a fast install (I'm guessing that's why you didn't use the live CD), just use the alternate text-only disc from the official site.
<sammy> alternate text-only disc? is it 700mb? maybe thats the one I got
<sammy> maybe it was 100, not 10
<mike> sammy: ~700MB
<mike> will: There are plenty of tutorials online that have speed tweaks for K/X/Ubuntu. I've never used one though, haven't felt the need.
<runlevelten> will: Stop reinstalling operating systems and fix your hardware/bios/dirty power issue then.
<will> I just installed the updates, so hopefully that will helpo
<mike> will: You can always install an alternate window manager like Fluxbox if you don't need a full desktop environment. That will free up some resources as well.
<will> I forget how to use this though, whats the thing to download software packages again ? apt get?
<sammy> wtf where did I find this iso! :(
<will> How do I get fluxbox ?
<runlevelten> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ubuntu_> intelikey: Where is the config for khotkeys? or is it the config?
<mike> will: sudo apt-get install fluxbox, or open Adept Manager. You might search for "window manager" in there as well.
<lavacano201014> runlevelten: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<lavacano201014> thats how i got gnome
<lavacano201014> leave your machine alone for about half an hour (on a 768kbps download connection)
<runlevelten> | sed -e s#runlevelten#will# -e s#gnome#fluxbox#
<runlevelten> ;)
<sammy> ah-ha! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mike> sammy: The text-only disc I'm referring to contains all the packages *on* the disc.
<sammy> so it was ubuntu instead of kubuntu. but I installed the kubuntu-desktop package! it gave me that option!
<runlevelten> kubuntu is ubuntu.
<sammy> mike: I understand that, I know which image you're talking about, the alternate image that's available on all the mirrors. I found this image because it was enough to install.
<will> couldnt find package fluxbox
<intelikey> i hate that apt-get does the >/dev/null thing to the scripts  so you can't debug the stupid things.
<runlevelten> the difference is which desktop environment you're using.
<sammy> runlevelten: we're trying to figure out why when using the full kubuntu 7.04 desktop install, my non-ndiswrapper worked out of the box with knetworkmanger
<mike> will: sudo apt-get update and try again.
<lavacano201014> Kubuntu is basically Ubuntu with another desktop environment and a K
<mike> will: and if it still doesn't work, something's wrong.
<runlevelten> Ask Novell.
<sammy> and while using the minimalcd, knetworkmanager isn't working on the first boot. I understand the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu.
* runlevelten grins evilly.
<mike> lavacano201014: And an entirely different set of applications. But yeah, aside from that, same thing. =)
<lavacano201014> true
<runlevelten> Or "Desktop Environment", as that different set of applications is sometimes called.
<lavacano201014> Winner: Logic.
<sammy> I'm tempted to download the full 750mb *again* and try that cd *again*, but I wonder why there are any differences to begin with
<mike> Hmm... I never thought of "Desktop Environment" as referring to things like media players and web browsers. Guess I was wrong.
<runlevelten> I guess so.
<mike> lol No need to rub it in. :-P
<sammy> so, any suggestions on why knetworkmanager is dead in the water?
<sammy> cause, sorry, 'install from scratch' sounds like a m$ suggestion :)
<mike> sammy: Umm... I hate to say this, but given what you installed from, you might as well be asking about a problem you had with Automatix. :-D
<mneptok> sammy: did you manually edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<runlevelten> What installation are you working from now?
<sammy> mneptok: no way, I didn't have to last time, I didn't go anywhere near it.
<sammy> 'minimalcd'
<lavacano201014> sammy: was Chuck Norris around your computer recently? :-P
<mneptok> what is a minimal CD? server?
<mike> runlevelten: An iso whose origin he's unsure of. :-)
<sammy> mike: hey! check your scrollback eh, I posted the link, straight from help.ubuntu.com
<sammy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sammy> "The minimal CD is similar to the alternate installer CD, except that it downloads all of the packages to be installed just before they're installed, rather than inflating the CD image with them."
<mike> sammy: My apologies. Last thing I saw in regards to it was "where did i get this iso?" :-)
<sammy> it's the same installer, but it downloaded all the packages instead of copying them and then, on the first boot, installing all the updates. no worries.
<spree> hi, ive been searching around for a while now and have not got my quesstion answered, i wonder is there any docklet program i kan install and use on kubuntu? (im a beginner)
<mneptok> sammy: well, that's not the same installer, is it?
<mneptok> ;)
<lavacano201014> spree: just google KPanel applets
<mneptok> "It does the exact same thing. It just does something totally different."
<mike> sammy: It sounds like this lets you *choose* the packages you want to install. Am I misinterpreting something?
<spree> thx lava ;)
<lavacano201014> "If it runs on your desktop environment, it's close enough to the system requirements."
<mneptok> spree: do you mean desktop widgets?
<intelikey> crap it isn't even using dev/null   i removed it and did  :>/dev/null   file is still blank after running  dpkg -a --configure      where is the output of the stript going ?
<sammy> no, I'm sure it's the same text based installer. it installed the core packages and then let me choose lamp, edubuntu, kubunutu etc
<lavacano201014> --lavacano201014, 2007.09.07
<spree> yes
<spree> mneptok: yes
<mneptok> spree: Superkaramba
<mike> Right
<sammy> and, mneptok: no need to be snarky, I already said I assume the difference is that the minimal cd somehow installs a different set of core packages than the live cd installer? which shouldn't be, imho. it's not advertised as installing a different set of packages, just that it gets them from the repositories rather than from the cd iso.
<lavacano201014> i thought you meant KPanel applets
<lavacano201014> my bad
<lavacano201014> /kick #kubuntu lavacano201014 IDIOT!
<spree> superkaramba looks great,
<spree> thx guys
<sammy> I'm just confused because I didn't have to do *anything* to get knetworkmanager to work on the last install, using the full install cd, and I have no clue where to begin getting it to work if it's not working out of the box. i'd hate to fiddle with things that shouldn't need to be fiddled with (like /etc/network/interfaces) and find out some package just didn't get installed. adept says everything is up to date. i could even try apt-get update
<lavacano201014> how well does Superkaramba run on old machines?
<mike> Come KDE 4, Kicker applets and SuperKaramba widgets will be the same thing. :-DDD
<mneptok> sammy: but if it grabs new packages (say KNM) that depend on stuff newer than what's on the minimal CD, what happens? i'm just saying that the minimal CD is not an officially supported install methodology, AFAIK.
<lavacano201014> well ill try myself
<sammy> mneptok: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<lavacano201014> apt-get, i am in need of your godly powers
<mneptok> sammy: why not just try a live session with a full CD and see if it works?
<sammy> that looks officially supported to me
<ninhobomba> hello im installing a new kubuntu and when im making the partitions one of them is always useless. how do i make it usable? it was free just now...
<sammy> and there arent packages on the iso, thats the point
<mneptok> sammy: ubuntu.com is maintianed by the community.
<spree> i kove thos adept manager, best thing happend to me since i got my first pc in 1995 haha
<spree> kove = love
<mneptok> sammy: there's a lot of stuff on that wiki that is not supported.
<mike> sammy: If it lets you *choose* what you want to install, then there's a *very* good chance you left something out of your choices that the other installation methods include.
<lavacano201014> ninhobomba: delete the useless partition, then make a new partition out of it
<sammy> well I got my answer then
<mike> spree: Have you used Synaptic?
<lavacano201014> ninhobomba: i recommend ext3 unless youre using it as /
<sammy> *edits the wiki page for the manual cd to tell people not to use it because it doesn't work as advertised*
<lavacano201014> then reiserfs
<mike> I hate to say it, but GNOME's package management apps pwn KDE's. :-\
<hydrogen> ricerfs--
<hydrogen> use ext3 everywhere
<spree> no have to google for it, have no idea what it is
<ninhobomba> lavacano201014: whats good for slash?
<hydrogen> except for swap I suppose
<lavacano201014> mike: i like them both the same
<mike> spree: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<sammy> there's no reason choosing the kubuntu 7.04 regular cd and having apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should provide different results.
<runlevelten> I've been using synaptic on KDE for years.
<ninhobomba> lavacano201014: whats good for /?
<lavacano201014> [16:44]  <lavacano201014> then reiserfs
<mike> spree: Then look under System in K Menu.
<lavacano201014> just pick reiserfs
<sammy> and, honestly, I don't think it is. I think it has to do with me not using my wpa secured network to do the install, which the live cd let me configure, and the mini cd didn't.
<draik> Hello all
<draik> What's with the new kernel?
<runlevelten> As far as I'm concerned synaptic should be default, etc. said all this before.
<lavacano201014> for /
<draik> I never asked for it.
<lavacano201014> everything else ext3
<draik> It's on there now for good...!
<draik> Just kidding.
<draik> How is everyone?
#kubuntu 2007-09-08
<runlevelten> Well, thanks. You?
<lavacano201014> not bad
<spree> mike, ill do that
<elzbal> For me, I choose reiserfs for all partitions.
<intelikey> for some reason this string in the postinst script is exiting 1
<intelikey>     ucf --debconf-ok /usr/share/fuse-utils/default $CONFFILE
<intelikey>     [[ -f $CONFFILE ] ]  && . $CONFFILE
<lavacano201014> i cant get my lunch at the usual vending machine for a while
<lavacano201014> but good nonetheless
<draik> runlevelten: Good
<draik> lavacano201014: Why not? What's wrong with the machine?
<intelikey> how would  " ucf --debconf-ok /usr/share/fuse-utils/default filename "   call an exit 1  in the script ?
<lavacano201014> nothing
<lavacano201014> boss just confined me to my desk
<lavacano201014> i have an odd boss
<lavacano201014> and i want my job
<lavacano201014> only time i can leave it is when i have IT duties to do
<draik> lavacano201014: Ever seen Fight Club? Maybe something like that would work for you!
<lavacano201014> never heard of it
<lavacano201014> draik: but google is king for me so i might ask it
<tobias__> hey is there any admin who helped configuring your channel bot? (which is based on supybot I think ?! )
<intelikey> how cam  " ucf --debconf-ok /usr/share/fuse-utils/default /etc/default/fuse-utils "   call an exit 1  in the script ?
<draik> lavacano201014: It's a great movie. A few years (12+ years) old, but good
<lavacano201014> heh
<lavacano201014> draik: i saw a similar movie called Kung Pow
<lavacano201014> it was entertaining
<draik> NO
<draik> Enter the Fist?
<lavacano201014> yes
<draik> The parody movie?
<lavacano201014> indee
<lavacano201014> +d
<draik> haha
<lavacano201014> but only the second half
<draik> I remember that movie
<winbond> kung pow is like the worst movie ever
<intelikey> ok that's a bug in the dapper fuse-utils package  the postinst script  line "ucf --debconf-ok /usr/share/fuse-utils/default"    exit's the script.    this needs fixed.      note this does BREAK the package and ties up dpkg.
<draik> squeezy shoes and beats himself up, "Wee-ooo-eee-ooo-eee-ooo" crying, "Call me 'Betty'", ninja cow, etc
<intelikey> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<ninhobomba> lavacano201014: how do i erase that useless partition?
<Zaelore> hello
<lavacano201014> ninhobomba: what is your desktop environment
<Zaelore> for some reason kubuntu is not seeing all the memory on my computer, does anyone know how to get it to see all?
<Zaelore> I have 128 mb built in w/ a 1gb chip, it sees 754 mb
<ninhobomba> lavacano201014: kde
<lavacano201014> ninhobomba: try QTParted
<lavacano201014> i was asking because GNOME had one built in
<ninhobomba> lavacano201014: is it in the livecd?
<elzbal> Zaelore: When you boot the computer, does the bios see it all?
<lavacano201014> yes
<Zaelore> no
<Zaelore> whoah simul reply
<elzbal> heh
<lavacano201014> ninhobomba: it probably is in the livecd
<Zaelore> I'm pretty sure it only sees 700something
<elzbal> Zaelore: That would be why... the OS can't see any more memory than the bios does.
<Zaelore> oh
<lavacano201014> ninhobomba: some distro installers also have one built in
<Zaelore> I forgot to mention I'm running on an iBook g4 933 mhz apple computer
<elzbal> Zaelore:You may be able to change some bios settings to get more memory visible....
<Zaelore> so I think it's openfirmware not bios ?
<elzbal> well, yeah, but it's the same thing.  :)
<elzbal> more-or-less
<Zaelore> great
<Zaelore> so where do I start?
<Bebege> hey ya'll...
<Bebege> anyone here has the song Makes me wonder by Maroon 5?
<draik> What is an SFV file?
<draik> What does it do?
<elzbal> Zaelore: I googled around for the specs, and it looks like the computer should support 1152MB of memory...   http://lowendmac.com/ibooks/g4-14.html
<Bebege> SFV !
<elzbal> Zaelore: I'm not sure what to do after that... I've never really used openfirmware heavily.
<draik> !sfv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sfv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<draik> Bebege: ...?
<Bebege> uh huh.. think I put it in the wrong order....
<Zaelore> elzbal it can see the memory in mac os x but linux has trouble finding it
<Bebege> fraik, you have that song by maron 5, it's called Makes me wonder?
<Bebege> draik*
<draik> Nope
<Bebege> damn....
<Bebege> no one in here has that song?
<elzbal> Zaelore: Darn, then I really wouldn't know where to begin. I have't had Mac hardware since the days of Power Computing.  :)
<Zaelore> heh
<Zaelore> well ok that's only issue #1
<Zaelore> number 2 is how to get wireless to work when it comes back from sleep
<Zaelore> I have a command that makes it work, how do I make it automatic when it comes back from sleep?
<Bebege> never miind ya'll... finally found it in Frostwire....
<Zaelore> Maroon 5 : /
<Bebege> yea....
<mneptok> Bebege: please don't talk about IP theft on #ubuntu* channels
<mneptok> Bebege: in this litigious climate ... it's a bad idea. :/
<mneptok> (thanks RIAA!)
<mauri> hi all, I've a problem with my webcam....someone can help me please?
<mauri> is there someone?
<Max-P> Does anyone know how to start the Power Manager?
<Max-P> (manually)
<thomas> i'm trying to install libntfs-3g0_1.328-1_i386.deb so I can access my windows folders
<thomas> I think that's what I"m suppost to do to access windows folders but anyway when I try to install it I get an error saying, dependency problems
<runlevelten> Don't download debs and try to install them alone thomas
<runlevelten> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<runlevelten> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<thomas> runlevelten: why
<thomas> yea
<runlevelten> because you have package management available to you, which is much better.
<runlevelten> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<thomas> libntfs-3g0_1.328-1_i386.deb
<runlevelten> There is no reason you should have downloaded that file, so not "yeah".
<runlevelten> Read the links given :)
<thomas> ok thanks
<runlevelten> No probs
<runlevelten> Sorry if I sounded a little curt - didn't mean to.
* runlevelten goes to bed very tired.
<runlevelten> Good luck thomas :)
<thomas> hehe no I'm obligated to research also not rely only on you
<thomas> I don't want to abuse your help :) I like it :)
<WaxyFresh> hi im compiling my own kernel for fun.im trying to follow these directions:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 but my computer wont boot under vesa its running fglrx right now what should i do?
<BluesKaj> thomas , I like your atitude :)
<thomas> BluesKaj: :S
<BluesKaj> err attitude
<EightiesK> could some one pastebucket there menu.lst with windows xp ?
<thomas> BluesKaj: well I'm right ain't I
<BluesKaj> yup
<ricky_ds_> Hi all, I'm testing Gutsy Gibbon 5 and wondering if this is the place to discuss it or if there's a specific channel?
<Biovore> ricky_ds_: ubuntu+1
<ricky_ds_> Biovore: thanks
<EightiesK> could some one pastebucket there menu.lst with windows xp ?
<BluesKaj> EightiesK, http://www.pastebin.ca/686531
<EightiesK> BluesKaj: thank you
<BluesKaj> good luck
<erichj> why doesn't dell let people know they sell ubuntu in their sales mag. i just got the september issue and not even a single mention
<Fil_> hey i need some sound help
<Fil_> can anyone give me some advice
<Fil_> i have a pci soundblaster live card... and onboard sound aswell
<ricky_ds_> Fil_: what is your prob?
<Fil_> i need to disable the onboard
<Fil_> cause amarok gets confused. works sometimes, others it wont
<sammy> for anyone curious about my no networks in the knetworkmanager list, here's debug.log: NetworkManager: <WARNING>^I nm_dbus_get_networks_cb (): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks.
<sammy> which is odd, considering iwlist eth0 scan reports all essids within range :( *goes googling*
<WaxyFresh> hi im compiling my own kernel for fun.im trying to follow these directions:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 but my computer wont boot under vesa its running fglrx right now what should i do?
<sammy> it's possible, when I installed from the livecd, that the networking settings it used to connect before the installation were somehow transferred to the /target settings before reboot, which didn't happen with the minicd? don't quote me.
<sammy> WaxyFresh: what video driver are you trying to use? it wont boot with vesa?
<Zaelore> does anyone know how to make a script run as root when the computer returns from suspension?
<winbond> can someone look at this compiling log of vmmon module and tell me what the problem is ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36748/
<sammy> Zaelore: check /etc/apm/
<WaxyFresh> sammy: fglrx i have  a ati readeon card
<WaxyFresh> sammy: but the howto says i need to switch it to vesa for compiling the kernel
<WaxyFresh> brb
<Zaelore> ok testing it
<KDEfanboy> how do you install the minimal kubuntu installation (not full default) from the kubuntu cd?
<Zaelore> sammy it didn't wokr
<sammy> Zaelore: I'm sure there are plenty of documents on how to use the files and scripts in ... oh. well.
<Zaelore> sammy putting the script in /etc/apm/resume.d didn't help
<Zaelore> how can I find out what software the computer is isuing to do the resume/suspend?
<sammy> Zaelore: I'm sure there are plenty of documents on how to use the files and scripts in /etc/apm. I've no experience whatsoever in doing such things :P
<Zaelore> darn >_>
<WaxyFresh> sammy: back,any idea?
<ordinor> If I install Ubuntu, then install Kubuntu-desktop, does what I end up with significantly differ from what I get when I install Kubuntu?
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> in the "you now have more" side of things
<hydrogen> though
<ordinor> mm
<sammy> WaxyFresh: what exactly isn't working? those directions ask you to change your proprietary driver to vesa *in X* until you get your new kernel working
<hydrogen> you could uninstall ubuntu-desktop and its depends and get to the same point
<sammy> ordinor: what hydrogen said.
<ordinor> not "having more" was one of the things that initially bothered me about Kubuntu
<Random832> where can i install fonts in my homedir?
<KDEfanboy> ordinor: right here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<Synteth> hi, i recently have installed kubuntu-desktop, and in order to get some information about it without boring my friends, i would like to know if some of you could recomend me a nice link with the basic and so not basic information about using it.
<KDEfanboy> kubuntu-desktop should be the full kubuntu install
<sapu> the kubuntu website is prob good
<fildo> fixed
<fildo> i just had a sound issue..
<sapu> does anyone know how to get pinyin input on kubuntu working with skim/scim?
<fildo> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79314.html
<thomas> when I try to install my package in apt it says the status is broken
<KDEfanboy> Synteth: desktop guide http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<drewcipher> !pinyin >drewcipher
<sapu> drewcipher: ?
<flaccid> !adeptfix > thomas
<drewcipher> sapu:  I've never heard of pinyin so I was using the ubuntu bot to send myself info on it (to see if it had an entry)
<sapu> oh
<sapu> ok
<sapu> !pinyin > sapu
<flaccid> pinyin is pseudo language to phonetically describe mandarin
<elzbal> !pinyin | sapu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pinyin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elzbal> !pinyin > elzbal
<sapu> it's a romanization system for Chinese
<sapu> Mandarin Chinese
<Synteth> KDEfanboy thanks, i like to learn by myself, but the most important thing it's the veracity of it. ^^
<thomas> when I try to install my package in apt it says the status is broken
<thomas> when I try to install my package in adept manager it says the status is broken
<flaccid> thomas: don't repeat
<thomas> lol yea i know sorry didn't write it the first time
<flaccid> right..
<flaccid> pastebin the error thomas
<WaxyFresh> sammy i changed it from fglrx to vesa,when i boot x wont load,i gusse it dosent like vesa
<flaccid> vesa should always work
<flaccid> reason will be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thomas> flaccid: wow how did that command know what file was causing problems
<flaccid> thomas: i don't understand
<thomas> flaccid: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<flaccid> because the command contains the location of the dpkg lock file..
<thomas> flaccid: hmmm ok sorry i'm new to this
<flaccid> ok
<thomas> flaccid: it tells me libntfs-3g0 is installed but broken
<Kein> Alright, for some reason, dpkg is locking up and I have no clue how to fix it.
<flaccid> do you know what pastebin is thomas?
<Kein> The instructions I did get didn't work. =/
<flaccid> !adeptfix > Kein
<flaccid> Kein: if the !adeptfix command doesn't work you might have to reboot
<thomas> flaccid: well I took what the bot sent me and I pasted it into command prompt
<flaccid> !pastebin > thomas
<Kein> Thanks.
<flaccid> paste the output of the command to pastebin and then paste the link to it here
<Kein> ALright, it's forcing my previous commands through.
<flaccid> what does that mean
<fildo> boobies = newbies
<Kein> It locked up as I was installing some stuff and the command is starting where Adept left off.
<flaccid> ok..
<fildo> ok..
<fildo> is there an echo in here
<fildo> :)
<flaccid> !punctuation
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> :p
<fildo> !punctuation > flaccid
<WaxyFresh> sammy: ?
<thomas> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36750/
<Kein> okay, now adept's not downloading anything. =/
<flaccid> ah well
<flaccid> thomas: re generate your sources.list then do a sudo apt-get update
<flaccid> then deal with any errors
<thomas> flaccid: what do you mean re generate sources.list
<fildo> use sourceomatic
<flaccid> !source-o-matic | thomas
<ubotu> thomas: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<flaccid> come back to when you are done
<thomas> ok
<thomas> thanks
<sammy> for anyone curious still about the no networks in knetworkmanager, the installation cd let me set my wireless device to default to eth0 and my wired to eth1. i changed /etc/iftab to have my wireless as wlan0 and my wired as eth0 and it seems to be working. i'm off to file a bug :)
<flaccid> sammy: sweet. there are so many issues with networkmanager, it really annoys me and with ubuntu its like its a dependency - every time i've removed it becasue it doesn't work or interferes - network fails on startup
<sammy> and I also see: '/etc/iftab' has been deprecated in favor of '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules'
<sammy> yeah networkmanager is fantastic when it works
<sammy> it'll be great when we iron out all the kinks. true roaming capabilities! *dream*
<sammy> oh, that pasted quote was from the gusty changes.
<flaccid> yeah the udev / iftab stuff should of be ironed out years ago. its a shame its still not right. on other unix systems they don't fork the network like this
<Kein> I feel stupid, how do I reboot?  Every time I've tried it it's just like setting it on hibernate. =(
<flaccid> Kein: from the k menu or sudo reboot . if it goes into hibernate you might have an acpi or other problem
<Kein> alright. ;/
<sea4ever> Alright, serious question here :
<sea4ever> Is there a DOS emulator? or command prompt emulator?
<flatulent> apt-get install dosbox
<WaxyFresh> sea4ever: why?learn to use the command line its soooo much more powerfull and for basic stuff not all that diffrent
<flaccid> wtf
<sea4ever> but I wanna be  able to test my programs which I make for command prompt. I can't find a way to compile them either. D:
<Kein> Well, that didn't work.
<Kein> All it did was restore my session. =/
<flaccid> its not command prompt. are we talking dos here?
<Kein> huh?
<flaccid> Kein: what was it meant to do
<Kein> flaccid: kill my current session, shut down, reboot, start a new session
<Kein> hmm
<Kein> one second
<flaccid> what are you trying to achive Kein
<flaccid> meh
<sea4ever> control + alt + backspace
<fulat2k> hi folks, i have kdebluetooth file transfer app running and it's able to find my mobile phone.  howver, i can't seem to xfer files from my phone.  any idea how i can achieve that?
<flaccid> why would you want to kill X?
<Kein> Well, that was fruitless.
<Kein> End current session, try again, restoring session. =(
<Kein> How do I force it to NOT restore a session and instead boot up normally?
<flaccid> goto session manager
<flaccid> turn off sessions
<Kein> I might be blind, but I'm not seeing a session manager.
<flaccid> its in system settings | advanced
<winbond> can someone look at this compiling log of vmmon module and tell me what the problem is ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36748/
<Kein> Not seeing it...
<flaccid> winbond: don't think here is the place for that
<flaccid> Kein: open kcontrol and search for session then
<sea4ever> sudo apt-get install dosbox : "Depends : libsdl-net1.2  but it is not installable.    Depends : libsdl-sound1.2 but it is not installable   O_o
<flaccid> !info libsdl-net1.2
<ubotu> libsdl-net1.2: network library for Simple DirectMedia Layer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-7 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<flaccid> sea4ever: is universe enabled and did a sudo apt-get update before?
<sea4ever> er..universe enabled?
<flatulent> worked for me
<flaccid> !repos > sea4ever
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hi everyone. I just installed a new CDRW drive to replace a broken one. How do I find out if I need extra drivers or software or whatnot for it?
<flaccid> AirstrikeIvanov: put a cd in
<modor> hello, anyone use tovid?  The #tovid channel is not giving me any responses
<AirstrikeIvanov> using Unreal Tournament lol
<flaccid> you don't need anything extra for the drive if it works.
<modor> anyone know which way the 'quality' scale tips in Tovid? it is a scale of 1 - 10.
<inaety> anyone know where i can some cool large scale (1600x1200) atmospheric wallpapers? moon, stars, you get it...
<WaxyFresh> (08:35:42 PM) WaxyFresh: hi im compiling my own kernel for fun.im trying to follow these directions:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 but my computer wont boot under vesa its running fglrx right now what should i do?
<flaccid> inaety: google
<modor> as I said, the Tovid channel is not very active right now. not sure where else I could ask
<inaety> flaccid: convenient answer
<flaccid> WaxyFresh: use fglrx its faster than vesa and the vid driver is irrelevant for compilation of a kernel
* flaccid looks at topic
<WaxyFresh> flaccid: then whys it say i need to switch to vesa for compiling?
<inaety> flaccid: i've tried google, i just think people know better sites for this kind of tinhg
<inaety> thing
<flaccid> WaxyFresh: what are you compiling and with what? you don't need X to compile most things
<zippo> KDE4 is automatically installed with kubuntu 7.04?
<flaccid> inaety: this is kubuntu support channel. try !offtopic
<stdin> zippo: no
<flaccid> zippo: no kde3
<WaxyFresh> im trying to compile a custom kernel for no reason,im bored and want to learn.i think its a good reason
<flaccid> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<flaccid> did you read the kernelcustombuild page?
<modor> okay, thanks all
<WaxyFresh> no just http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<winbond> can vmware server be installed with apt-get?
<WaxyFresh> it seems to be the easyist howto out there
<flaccid> WaxyFresh: use the wiki guide.
<stdin> winbond: yeah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<flaccid> !vmware | winbond
<ubotu> winbond: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<WaxyFresh> flaccid: do you know the difference?
<flaccid> WaxyFresh: no i don't.
<WaxyFresh> ill check it out
<flaccid> i would think wiki would be more accurate/de facto than a forum post
<zippo> does kubuntu have auto mount?
<flaccid> zippo: yes
<zippo> ok one last questin
<flatulent> WaxyFresh:  it says switch to vesa X server because ati and nvidia use kernel modules which might not work with the new kernel
<zippo> why does ubuntu format the HD differently?n
<zippo> not using NTFS?
<zippo> is it cause the instructions wont work or what?
<Kein> Well, for some reason it's still restoring sessions. I decided to boot up on XP to clear my head for the moment, though.
<stdin> zippo: ubuntu and kubuntu format the disk in the same way
<flaccid> flatulent: ah i see the reason thanks for that! only problem is vesa didn't even work for him
<flaccid> zippo: its because its not windows, its linux
<zippo> yes but that creates a big problem
<thomas> how can I be logged into my account and be able to see all other users files? it says that the desktop is locked, but I thought I was admin
<flaccid> zippo: why is that
<zippo> i have program that can only encrypt disks that are NTFS
<zippo> drivecrypt
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<zippo> and i wanted to have linux encrypted as well
<flaccid> there is still ntfs support
<flaccid> linux cannot run on ntfs
<zippo> i know but the program wont run on linux
<zippo> and i dont know any equal subs
<flaccid> opengpg
<flaccid> i mean gnupg
<flaccid> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> or encFS
<flaccid> a few options out there, not something normal on linux
<zippo> which one works more like drivecrypt?
<flaccid> no idea
<zippo> what happens if i need to recover a drive?
<flaccid> im sure non of them work the same as drivecrypt
<flaccid> i don't know
<zippo> ontrack doesnt see the format linux uses
<flaccid> recovering encrypted data is  problem whichever was it was done..
<flaccid> ontracks problem..
<zippo> no not encrypted
<zippo> unencrypted
<zippo> but ontrack wont be able to recover
<zippo> =/
<flaccid> yes you can recover ext2 for example
<flaccid> who cares about ontrack
<zippo> you can?
<zippo> great software
<flaccid> yes its great, but its not free
<flaccid> zippo: google is good to get answers like these quick
<stdin> zippo: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ and search for encrypt, there's lots there
<eegore> why is it that kopete will connect to msn in feisty 64 bit but will not work in kubuntu feisty 32 bit
<flaccid> but yes you can recover ext2 usually. data recovery is not something done by a user or sysadmin usually .its a specialist area.
<synteth> can someone give me a link that talks about important commands and how to use them well at the konsole?
<stdin> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<flaccid> nice
<synteth> very fast =)
<flaccid> im going to read it myself
<synteth> thank you
<stdin> hmm, how many of you knew there was an ubuntu search engine? http://us.cypherbios.org/ :)
<flaccid> w0a that page is wack stdin
<thomas> how can I be logged into my account and be able to see all other users files? it says that the desktop is locked, but I thought I was admin
<flaccid> stdin: doesn't even work in konqi
<flaccid> thomas: don't repeat
<zippo> what format does linux use?
<stdin> !away > xera^zzz
<zippo> for the HD that is
<zippo> whats the name?
<thomas> lol i asked my question like 10  minutes ago thought u didn't get it
<stdin> flaccid: yeah, it is in beta (and I did report that :)
<kubureaucrat_> greetings oh wise cabal of kubuntu users
<flaccid> zippo: by default ubuntu uses the ext2 filesystem iirc
<zippo> thanks
<stdin> thomas: you're not an admin unless doing an admin task
<stdin> zippo: ext3 actually
<flaccid> thomas: people will answer if they can help
<zippo> kk
<kubureaucrat_> i have come to seek your wisdom regarding my cd and dvd drives usually not being recognized
<flaccid> when did it change to ext3
<zippo> ext3 since what version?
<thomas> no flaccid i mean you told me not to repeat, I guess that was the bot
<flaccid> stdin: google works fine. i don't see the point of the search engine
<thomas> stdin: alright so I want to set up my account so I can view other sub users accounts...
<stdin> flaccid: searches only *buntu pages, like the wiki and launchpad
<stdin> thomas: that's to do with permissions, you have to change all the other users $HOME dirs to be word readable
<kubureaucrat_> for example at the moment i have a cd-r in an external cd rom drive, but it is not recognized.  yes, it is connected correctly.  i have had many positive experiences with this ext cd rom drive, but generally on bootup only.  when i try to do more, it disappears like mist in the late morning.
<thomas> stdin: yea permissions, I was in the user management thing and there are all these secondary groups, do I have to change sometime there?
<zippo> ok thank you everyone
<stdin> thomas: no, you have to do it manually, there's no setting for it because it's considered "insecure"
<fildo> gone
<thomas> stdin: lol insecure? but I''m the ROOT admin thing. LIke how are web owners suppost to be able to control useres folders
<kubureaucrat_> will any wise wizard of the kubuntu kabal humor me in my humble kuest?
<flaccid> stdin: ah ok you can do that in google too. but yeah if they did it web standards and it worked, it would be good :)
<flaccid> thomas: root can do cli, but not advised for X
<stdin> thomas: you are not root, and "web owners" would use the cli with sudo
<thomas> lol I don't know what cli is
<flaccid> thomas: command line interface eg. konsole
<thomas> oh i'm dumb
<flaccid> lol i doubt it
<flatulent> kubureaucrat:  unplug it, wait 1 minute, plug it back in, run dmesg,  tell us what drive designation it gets
<thomas> :) <3
<flaccid> thomas: you can do konqueror or krusader in root mode however
<flaccid> thomas: kdesu konqueror
<flatulent> kubureaucrat: leave a disk in it
<kubureaucrat_> flatulent i shall
* sea4ever searches. Does kubuntu have a TV guide anywhere?
<flatulent> tvlistings.zap2it.com
<czer323> Plenty of online tv guides.
<stdin> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<flaccid> !freeguide | sea4ever
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeguide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !info freeguide | sea4ever
<ubotu> sea4ever: freeguide: Displays TV listings. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.10.4-2 (feisty), package size 735 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<ubuntu> Sweet
<ubuntu> What do I need to do to get on that?
<sea4ever> YEAH!!!
<flaccid> get on what
<Kubuntero> Freeguide
<flaccid> install the package freeguide from multiverse
<Krum> can anyone tell me how to extract .bat files on ubuntu?
<Krum> help would be grateful
<thomas> ok I mean when I click on the other users folders properties it says that the "group" cannot access it, but I would like to change it so that noone except me can do so, maybe I should upload a screenshot?
<flaccid> Krum: a .bat is usually a windows batch file which is ascii text - open in text editor
<Kubuntero> Krum: Extract? they are text files
<stdin> Krum: .bat? that's just a script
<Krum> it says it cannot find any program to execute it with
<Kubuntero> How do I submit a stations info to freeguide?
<Krum> its an unpak thing
<Krum> _unpak.bat
<flaccid> Krum: they cannot run on linux. its a windows batch file
<kubureaucrat_> flatulent: [ 5320.223692]  scsi 7:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Memorex  DVD+-RAM 510L v1 MWS7 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<Krum> dangitr
<Kubuntero> Krum: Ok what are you trying to do?
<Krum> gimme a sec...
<flatulent> kubureaucrat: does it say anything about  sda, sdb, sdc, etc.... ?
<kubureaucrat> flatulent moment
<flatulent> i've had many
<kubureaucrat> flatulent above or below the line i copiedeth above
<DaSkreech> flaccid: Any idea?
<flatulent> probably below
<flaccid> DaSkreech:  on what
<Krum> Is there any program I can run under wine to unpack this .bat file?
<DaSkreech> flaccid: How I would get a programs content onto freeguide?
<flaccid> Krum: the .bat will be unpacking other file(s). goto ##windows for help
<kubureaucrat> flatulent three lines follow
<kubureaucrat> sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<flaccid> DaSkreech: never used it sorry
<DaSkreech> flaccid: Ah
<kubureaucrat> sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
<DaSkreech> flaccid: know how to remap Multimedia keys?
<kubureaucrat> sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5
<flaccid> DaSkreech: hotkeys perhaps
<Krum> ty
<gundam_rx78nt1> Anybody here that has gotten a laptop to display on both outputs (LCD, Monitor) without any resolution problems?
<flatulent> did you leave a disc in it?
<kubureaucrat> indeed
<DaSkreech> flaccid: ok Well Right now vol up and down maps to the headphone I need it to map to the speakers
<gundam_rx78nt1> I need to get output on my laptop lcd and a projector.
<flaccid> DaSkreech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<kubureaucrat> i do declare that, while i am fond of the help, the flaccidity and flatulence of the kubuntu kommunity does much offend
<kubureaucrat> :)
<flatulent> kubureaucrat: just guessing here,  mkdir /media/sr1    mount /dev/sr1 /media/sr1
<kubureaucrat> execute those two lines?
<DaSkreech> flaccid: Brilliant!
<flaccid> i thought be flaccid would be less offensive than the opposing
<kubureaucrat> 'tis offensive flaccid, 'tis offensive erect.  always 'tis offensive.
<flaccid> i thought we lived in a pretty offensive world anyway
<synteth> sorry again for disturbing, but what's the konsole command for "paste"?
<flaccid> one only needs to turn on the tv
<flaccid> synteth: shift + insert
<DaSkreech> synteth: Sorry?
<DaSkreech> synteth: to paste text?
<flaccid> or right click | paste
<synteth> to paste a file
<DaSkreech> Shift+Inseet or midlle click
<DaSkreech> synteth: the contents of a file or the name of a file ?
<flaccid> need to be copied to clipboard first
<kubureaucrat> flatulent: action was achieved.  i heard yonder external drive bustle about.
<BluesKaj> one can always change one's nick and be offensive ...letting a flag fly in here isn't exactly the right venue, if you have some kind of cause
<flatulent> ls /media/sr1
<synteth> DaSkreech: i've made cp "file" "newrenamefile"
<gundam_rx78nt1> I need to get output on my laptop lcd and a projector at the same time. Any pointers?
<thomas> flaccid: http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/4425/snapshot1zl1.png how do I change access permissions of group there so I can view files?
<kubureaucrat> flatulent okay it registered the contents.  however it is still not recognized on my main panel among the media.
<flatulent> merelyeth cosmeticeth
<synteth> DaSkreech: and it seems to create a copy of that file, and i dont now how to paste that file to another directory
<DaSkreech> synteth: Right whAT are you trying to copy?
<winbond> anyone ever found a stable version of kde?
<DaSkreech> synteth: mv
<DaSkreech> synteth: mv newfile /path/to/directory
<kubureaucrat> flatulent okay.  but i am going to go see if k3b recognizes it.  'tis there where i have encountered most sustained problems.
<synteth> DaSkreech: and ordinary ,kexi document
<DaSkreech> synteth: that does a cut and paste to the new directory
<flatulent> and good luck to you fearless adventurer
<flaccid> thomas: did you run konqueror under kdesu like i said?
<sea4ever> Finally, The apt-get update command finished!
<DaSkreech> winbond: KDE 1.0
<kubureaucrat> moment
<flaccid> winbond: kde is more stable than you think, most of the problems are usually cos other layers
<synteth> DaSkreech: ohh thanks, and a copy?
<DaSkreech> synteth: cp
<DaSkreech> synteth: cp newfile /path/to/directory
<DaSkreech> !commands | synteth
<ubotu> synteth: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<thomas> flaccid: kdesu=kdesktopu?
<flaccid> thomas: no
<DaSkreech> !kmultimedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmultimedia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> thomas: kdesu konqueror from alt + f2
<synteth> DaSkreech: yes, but need to write the complete path?
<DaSkreech> !kmultimedia is Trying to get your Multimedia keyboard working in KDE? No Problem take a look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<synteth> DaSkreech: from the begining i missed to say
<DaSkreech> synteth: not if you know the relative path
<synteth> DaSkreech: imagine i would like to put it on my Desktop
<synteth> DaSkreech: how should i write the path?
<DaSkreech> synteth: So if you are copying to a directory on your Desktop called Term you would say <cp newfile Desktop/Term
<DaSkreech> >
<DaSkreech>  :-)
<kubureaucrat> flatulent okay it recognized it.  yet i fear it will disappear again.  similar things have occurred with yon internal cd/dvd-r drive.  how shall i prevent the dragon of disappearance in the future, both on yon extenrnal and internal drive hards?
<kubureaucrat> flatulent thank you
<DaSkreech> synteth: You know absolute and relative paths ?
<flatulent> you are welcome, but you have plumbed the depths of my knowledge
<synteth> DaSkreech: so the cd i'm in don't have a point in the path i write? well, i don't really know. i'm just getting friend of the konsole
<flaccid> yeah
<thomas> flaccid: lol ok I ran it but why can't I view any folders?
<DaSkreech> synteth: if you put a / then you are starting at the top of the tree
<thomas> flaccid: in \root theres nothing there
<flaccid> synteth: so if the command was makecoffee and its in your pwd (present working directory) then you can run it either by ./makecoffee or makecofee
<DaSkreech> synteth: if you don't then you are starting from the Current Folder
<flaccid> thomas: you probably want to go to /home
<DaSkreech> synteth: If you have a subfolder named Desktop then just type Desktop
<flaccid> thomas: /root is root's home
<kubureaucrat> flatulent will you share the font of your wisdom, the cause of your action, oh wise one
<DaSkreech> synteth: Does that make sense?
<synteth> DaSkreech: i've writen cp Desktop
<flaccid> to copy a folder and all its contents use cp -R myfolder
<flaccid> cp -R myfolder /my/destination
<DaSkreech> synteth: No you have to put the file you want to copy first then where you are copying it to
<DaSkreech> flaccid: he is copying into Desktop
<sea4ever> "folder 'myfolder' does not exist" <- problem.
<flatulent> kubureaucrat: beans
<synteth> DaSkreech: and i just moving folder to folder, my unique proble
<synteth> ~/Desktop/isel$ cp -r /Desktop Isel.kexi
<synteth> cp: cannot stat `/Desktop': No such file or directory
<kubureaucrat> flatulent yet why did you tell me the wise commands you did, oh learned one
<flaccid> my bad
<flatulent> dmesg command will reveal such things as hotplug events.
* flaccid shuts up
<DaSkreech> synteth: other way around
<kubureaucrat> okay
<kubureaucrat> and in making those directories we resolved something?
<DaSkreech> synteth: what you are copying THEN where you are copying it to
<flatulent> usually dmesg will reveal a drive designation of the form sdX, where X is a variable equalling an alphabetic character
<flatulent> in you case it was not of  the form sdX, so I guessed the drive designation must be sr1
<Biovore> flatulent: could be sg*
<flatulent> guessing again that the appropriate subdirectory was not created in /media i suggest you create that
<flatulent> then the standard mount command was suggested by I
<flatulent> you followed faithfully all the above suggestions
<kubureaucrat> so mayhap i should add such commands to yon autostart
<synteth> DaSkreech: oh ok, sorry about my lame question, but no one born teach, unfortunatly :p
<flatulent> you achieved your goal
<flatulent> you may do as you wish, providing of course that the country in which you reside is free
<kubureaucrat> i only achieved my goal, oh great one, because of thy wisdom
<kubureaucrat> i mean o great one
<kubureaucrat> i beg thee pardon my grammatical mishap
* flatulent suggests #dnd
* sea4ever puts on a robe
<Deihmos> finally got ubuntu and the nvidia drivers installed. What a pain
<Deihmos> now where can i get rid of this ugly brown desktop
<savetheWorld> ikea
<sea4ever> This Adept thing is great, I can sped hours downloading stuff that I will never use!
<hydrogen> without having to search :)
<sea4ever> "automatic mouse click" <- this is cool
<Flatfender> While trying to install the package compizconfig-settings-manager it tells me that it doesn't exist. I'm following this walk through on installing compiz. http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<sea4ever> "mouse odometer" <- O.o *clicks on request install*
<DaSkreech> synteth: Ask away :)
<hydrogen> don't do it!
<hydrogen> knowing how many miles you put on your mouse makes you wince
<DaSkreech> synteth: Did you get the URL ?
<flaccid> Flatfender: #ubuntu-effects
<DaSkreech> flaccid: ping
<flaccid> pong
<neptunepink> flatulent: do you want to marry me?
<stdin> flatulent: ?
<synteth> DaSkreech: Thanks! when a doubt appears it must be solved! yes i've bookmarked it already, i'm reading it.. i just hope to pass to the next level faster :p
<flatulent> ?
<evri2|purepwnage> flatulent: what is it?
<flatulent>  /ping #kubuntu
<evri2|purepwnage> rolf
<DaSkreech> synteth: It's really cool when you get a handle on it
<evri2|purepwnage> ffs
<stdin> stop that
<evri2|purepwnage> sorry
<DaSkreech> flaccid: I;m reading https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<hydrogen> ..
<hydrogen> don't do that again please
<hydrogen> ever
<hydrogen> or i'll stab you
<DaSkreech> It says to go to System settings -> Regional and language ?
<sea4ever> wow...if I knew how much more my hand moves on the computer before...who needs to go run around anymore? just moving my mouse is enough exercise!
<DaSkreech> And hydrogen is no lightweight!
* DaSkreech checks his periodic table
<flaccid> ok
<DaSkreech> flaccid: Is that close to correct or am I being silly?
<thomas> flaccid: if your still there, ok it worked thanks, but shouldn't I just log in as root all the time when I log into ubuntu. WHats the point for me to have an admin AND root account
<synteth> DaSkreech: yes, i'm seeing that, the only problem seems to be the not enough or good tutorials about this.. it's pretty much faster with the konsole, i really like it.
<flaccid> DaSkreech: it exists
<DaSkreech> thomas: root is disabled unless you turn it back on
<DaSkreech> flaccid: Yes. I know. But the keyboard shortcuts for Kmix are in there?
<stdin> thomas: an admin account is just an account that can use root privileges, it's not root
<flaccid> thomas: its bad practice to log in to X as root
<flaccid> DaSkreech: i dont think i can help you sorry
<thomas> where can I view what priveleges root has that admin doesn't
<flaccid> thomas: root can do 'anything'. admin can run commands under root via sudo
<neptunepink> thomas: system settings
<c1|freaky> anyone knows  of any good tool
<flaccid> im a good tool
<neptunepink> LAR tools are fun
<c1|freaky> for translation stuff
<c1|freaky> and ... something like a applet for kicker
<flaccid> !translation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<c1|freaky> for it?
<flaccid> !translate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sea4ever> hellow cloud
<cloud> hey is it possible to install suse rpms in kubuntu?
<flaccid> !alien | cloud
<ubotu> cloud: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<thomas> neptunepink: in system settings user management you can't see what admin can and root CAN do, it's only users and groups
<neptunepink> Well, I think what they can do is defined by what groups they are in
<flaccid> thomas: please read what i last said.
<flaccid> !permissions | thomas
<ubotu> thomas: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<flaccid> !root | thomas
<ubotu> thomas: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<neptunepink> ubotu: Do you know tao?
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<inaety> hello i installed kscreensaver-xsavers-extra but they added screen savers arent showing up in kcontrol
<Deihmos> where can i get some decent themes for ubuntu
<Deihmos> this brown thing is ugly
<flaccid> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Deihmos> ok
<flatulent> inaety: are they available when you left click on the destop
<Flatfender> No one seems to be able to help over at effects.. no one seems to be there.
<Deihmos> i think that is rthe same site i visited
<flatulent> and select configure desktop?
<inaety> flatulent: nah
<inaety> Flatfender: what was your problem
<Flatfender> When trying to install the compizconfig-settings-manager it tells me that it can't find the package
<flaccid> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> Package compizconfig-settings-manager does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<flatulent> ewww, it did what inaety did and i had more screensavers before
<flaccid> Flatfender: which repos is it in
<inaety> Flatfender: run a "sudo apt-cache search compiz"
<inaety> and see if it shows
* sea4ever is away from Konversation, playing Ktron (best score so far : expert AI, maximum speed, line size : Medium, window size : maximized, acceleration enabled, I win with 5 : 2)
<inaety> flatulent: i dont understand
<Flatfender> http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb fiesty eyecandy and http://download.tux.family.org/3v1deb fiesty eyecandy (source Code) those what you are looking for Flaccid
<flaccid> sea4ever: no away scripts here please
<flaccid> Flatfender: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache madison compizconfig-settings-manager
<flatulent> inaety: i had a nice set of screensavers, the i installed the kscreensaver-xsavers-extra package
<flaccid> what does the last line say, Flatfender
<inaety> flatulent: how lame!
<flatulent> now i have a miserble few screensavers
<flatulent> then i installed, that is
<inaety> flatulent: the one i want is called Intermomentary
<Flatfender> Flaccid, do you want the line Fetched 4B in 0s (5b/S) or Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/restricted Sources
<VinWista> hey
<VinWista> how do i run internet explorer 7 or 6
<flaccid> Flatfender: just output of sudo apt-cache madison compizconfig-settings-manager
<Flatfender> I get nothing from that.
<flaccid> Flatfender: do you get any errors when running sudo apt-get update with any repos? does the repos in question get retrieved?
<inaety> flatulent: anything?
<flatulent> looking
<VinWista>     Nek se ovaj vijek gordi nad svijema vjekovima,
<VinWista>     on e era biti strana ljudskijema koljenima.
<VinWista>     U nj se osam blizanacah u jedan mah iznjihae
<VinWista>     iz kolevke Belonine, i na zemlji pokazae:
<VinWista>     Napoleon, Karlo, Bliher, knez Velington i Suvorov.
<VinWista>     Karaore, bi tirjanah, i varcenberg i Kutuzov.
<VinWista>     Arei je, strava zemna, slavom bojnom njih opio
<VinWista>     i zemlju im za poprite, da se bore, naznaio.
<VinWista>     Iz grmena velikoga lafu iza trudno nije,
<VinWista>     u velikim narodima geniju se gnj'jezdo vije:
<VinWista>     ovde mu je pogotovu materijal k slavnom djelu
<inaety> WinVista must be a spammer guys!
<VinWista>     i trijumfa dini v'jenac, da mu krasi glavu smjelu.
<VinWista>     Al' heroju topolskome, Karaoru besmrtnome,
<VinWista>     sve prepone na put bjehu, k cilju dospje velikome:
<VinWista>     die narod, krsti zemlju, a varvarske lance srui,
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<tazgodx> anyone know of a decent internet spades game for linux? i tried ggz, and couldn't get it running
<sea4ever> I don't speak German
<cloud> how do you install a program from a jar?
<flaccid> looks croation or something
<Flatfender> Flaccid, I don't see any errors.
<flaccid> cloud: #java
<flaccid> Flatfender: not sure the problem then
<flaccid> if its in your sources.list it should get it
<flatulent> inaety:  i installed a few screensaver packages with adept.   its in there
<Flatfender> Oh well, I have no idea either.
<sea4ever> Adept is cool, too bad I have dialup though.
<inaety> flatulent: thanks ill try
<flatulent> inaety: part of the xscreensaver package.  i think
<flaccid> Flatfender: can you search for it in adept_manager?
<Flatfender> Flaccid, its not there.
<thomas> I thought root account is DISABLED, how did I manage to log in?
<inaety> yay flatulent it worked
<flaccid> thomas: if you logged in by root you set a root password at some stage
<Flatfender> I see Gnome compiz manager, but not one for KDE
<flaccid> you want to install what exactly?
* flatulent strains to please
<NickPresta> Flatfender, a gnome compiz manager?
<Flatfender> Yes, a gnome compiz manager, but not one for KDE. Honestly I'm trying to install the 3D cube interface with the wobbly windows
<NickPresta> Flatfender, are you using plain Compiz or Compiz Fusion?
<thomas> flaccid: but in user management I'm only using su not root correct?
<flaccid> why dont you try the beryl or compiz-fusion guides in the wiki?
<Flatfender> I would prefer to use Compiz-Fusion because that's what I am familiar with
<flaccid> thomas: user management gui should use admin mode which is not su
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> ok 1 sec
<NickPresta> Flatfender, check out `fusion-icon`. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3163821#post3163821
<NickPresta> Flatfender, it works great for me. YMMV
<thomas> there's no way I can change root password using GUI?
<flaccid> Flatfender: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<flaccid> thomas: please read what we paste you, have shown you that already
<flaccid> !root | thomas
<ubotu> thomas: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thomas> i've been reading it flaccid
<thomas> all 3 links
<flaccid> thomas: sudo passwd root
<flaccid> my bad its not on there
<flaccid> probably gets taken out when someone puts it in
<thomas> hm
<flaccid> Flatfender: see how dif repos is in this for that package
<mosno> what is it about kubuntu-desktop's KDE session that doesn't allow either knetworkmanager or nm-applet (the gnome network manager program) to connect to my 802.11g wireless? on Feisty.
<flaccid> mosno: what card do you have
<mosno> flaccid: the 802.11n card of the Santa Rosa platform
<weber> hey
<weber> wer isn deutsch?
<mosno> flaccid: which the underlying NetworkManager dbus service supports fine
<flaccid> mosno: maybe its not supported.
<flaccid> oh
<mosno> yea it works in Gnome with nm-applet
<flaccid> well knetworkmanager has issues
<flaccid> this is common
<mosno> flaccid: damn. what's the common cause do you know?
<madrush> can somebody explain to me how to use the -d option with apt-get to just download the .deb for a given package?
<jmichaelx> hier wird kein deutsch geredet
<mosno> because i keep finding a reason to switch back to Gnome and it is annoying :\
<flaccid> someone mentioned before they are improving something that should help, but i don't know the common cause. i guess you can find it on launchpad
<weber> ja
<Kein> nein
<weber> auch bemerkt
<weber> XD
<jmichaelx> probier mal #ubuntu-de
<Kein> and you tripped my alert >=(
<mosno> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> np
<weber> ne bin schon kubuntu-de
<weber> aber da is neimand
<sea4ever> more spammers? or what?
<jmichaelx> no
<jmichaelx> hope not
<stdin> !de | weber, jmichaelx
<ubotu> weber, jmichaelx: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<flaccid> nein weber
<weber> lol
<weber> da is nie jemand!!!
<weber> there are no peoples!!
<flaccid> ja das ist kaput atm
<weber> ?
<weber> kaputt?
<weber> lol
<stdin> this channel is English _only_
<flaccid> see get in trouble now
<jmichaelx> weber: unfortunately you'll just have to decipher the english conversations in here
<sea4ever> O.o ...interesting.
<weber> ok i speak english
<sea4ever> look at it carefully stdin, you can actually understand it!
<sea4ever> ...
<weber> hmmm
<flaccid> my german is bad
<stdin> sea4ever: that's because english and german are somewhat similar
<weber> xD
<weber> my english is bad :P
<sea4ever> ah, ok, *thinks that he knows 4 languages now*
<weber> ...
<Flatfender> OK, I think I got it to install, it allowed me the compiz --replace action this time, but I can't run ccsm which should open the setting manager
<weber> ...
<weber> damn
<stdin> Flatfender: ccsm is in the compizconfig-settings-manager make sure you have that
<weber> no good paint programms for linux
<sea4ever> xapint?
<stdin> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<sea4ever> xpaint*
<weber> i dont like gimp
<weber> -.-
<flaccid> gimp 2.3 is good
<weber> no not for me
<weber> i would like to have a paint programm like the paint from windows...its fast
<Flatfender> Stdin, I know its the settings manager, I can't get the settings manager. Thats my problem :/
<sea4ever> paint IS useful, I only used it for it's cut and paste, to make pictures for MSN messenger focus on the important stuff.
<weber> and...what is the best msn messenger?
<thomas> flaccid: I changed my root password using: sudo passwd root to something else, I tried kdesu konqueror and now 2 passwords work......Also Why can't root view all user files? I  mean I can't possibly remember all folder names by heart to type in address bar
<sea4ever> best messenger is : either Gaim (Pidgin) OR Kopete (almost the same)
<voiD_> Can amarok sync music onto an ipod?
<unipsycho> anybody on the Openoffice.org channel?
<weber> sea4ever i have this both
<weber> XD
<weber> damn...
<weber> i downloadet xpaint...
<flaccid> dunno thomas
<weber> wehen i compile its do always the same...
<weber> lol
<weber> ops...
<sea4ever> er..there are no ops in this channel. :S
<fangorious> any eta on kde4 beta2?
<weber> xD
<stdin> fangorious: base should be installable now
<stdin> sea4ever: why?
<sea4ever> [23:41]  <weber> ops <--
<stdin> sea4ever: well, there are ops in here, and I think "ops" meant "oops"
<weber> yes
<weber> :D
<sea4ever> O.o O_o
<fangorious> stdin: ok, i installed the base package and it's dependencies, the session didn't seem usable though no launchers anywhere, a weird "desktop tool" that only seemed able to launch clocks
<stdin> fangorious: yeah, buggy isn't it :P if you have kdebase-workspace installed as well then that's the base installed
<stdin> there's no launcher because playground/base wasn't released with beta2
<fangorious> guess i'll try again at beta3
<weber> oh
<weber> its now 05:36
<stdin> you're clocks off a bit
<weber> ?
<sea4ever> Time zones.
<weber> i live in germany
<stdin> by about 10 mins (not time zone)
<weber> :D
<flatulent> not necessarily, some places have different time
<stdin> it's 4:48 GMT+1
<weber> my other clocks show the same time
<weber> no
<weber> its
<weber> gmt +2
<weber> XD
<weber> ???
<weber> lol
<weber> i am stupid
<stdin> weber: yes, but in gmt+1 it's 4:49 (so you're +01:10)
<weber> 5:49
<stdin> that's better :p
<weber> xD
<weber> ohh
<weber> i wrote 5:36
<weber> xD
<weber> it was 5:46
<weber> XD
<weber> ok i must sleep
<weber> XD
<weber> i am 13 :)
* mneptok waits for the "xD"
<sea4ever> HAHAHAHA
* weber go now to sleep
<sea4ever> He knows a lot of English for 13, considering that it is not his native language
<mneptok> sea4ever: xD
<mneptok> gorldammit.
<mneptok> now i'm doing it.
<mneptok> XD
* sea4ever 's Konversation is flooded with xD's ... /clear
<sea4ever> xD all gone
<stdin> except that one ^
* mneptok hovers over the keys ...
<mneptok> must ... not ... be ... horse's ... ass ...
<mneptok> xD
<sea4ever> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mneptok was kicked off #kubuntu by mneptok (*whinny*)
<stdin> heh
<sea4ever> What the?
<mneptok> don't ask. i'm ... complicated.
<stdin> sea4ever: mneptok has super cow powers ;)
<sea4ever> 4 minutes until Satuday
<mneptok> *and* i'm a horse's ass.
<sea4ever> O.o *munches on a burger*
<mneptok> which pretty much covers the whole pasture someone should have put me out to yaers ago.
<sea4ever> Is there an alarm clock anywhere on Kubuntu?
<stdin> kalarm
<flatulent> tea time
<flatulent> tea timer
<flaccid> !find alarm
<ubotu> Found: kalarm, bmp-alarm, xmms-alarm
<sea4ever> I see a KArm <- is that it?
<mneptok> !info xD
<ubotu> Package xd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<mneptok> :(
<flaccid> you can do an !info on each of those results which are packages
<stdin> !info kalarm
<ubotu> kalarm: KDE alarm message, command and email scheduler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 644 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<Flatfender> Ok, I have all the compiz fusion stuff installed, but the desktop isn't a cube.. is there something I missed?
<sea4ever> O.o
<sea4ever> ah, "at" command works fine, just like in Windows.
<stdin> windows stole that
<sea4ever> I don't really care who owned it first, it's an ALARM, one of the most simple things ever.
<sea4ever> everyone has one (except me my watch died)
<mneptok> !find gnome compiz | Flatfender
<ubotu> flatfender: Found: abiword-gnome, abiword-plugins-gnome, bluez-gnome, compiz-gnome, dia-gnome (and 600 others)
<mneptok> grr
<mneptok> there's a GNOME Campiz configurbator app
<mneptok> *Compiz
<stdin> shame he's running KDE then
<sea4ever> nothing is better than Kate
<Flatfender> I was thinking that about running KDE
<mneptok> yeah, but i believe it will still toggle some behaviors. but thinking, the desktop cube seems unlikely.
<mneptok> the desktop itself is particular.
<mneptok> i think it works for Compiz internals.
<moparisthebest> can anyone tell me how to disable IPv6?
<moparisthebest> ive tried a few tuts I found on google and rebooted, none of them have worked so far
<stdin> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<sea4ever> My mouse has moved 101 Meters so far.
<sea4ever> Now, why in the name of PurpleBeard's brothers does everything begin with 'K' ?? It's annoying
<flaccid> kde
<stdin> and everything in gnome start with a G, like gedit and gksu and ... gnome :p
<moparisthebest> thanks stdin, that did it
<sea4ever> Ya, gnomreetris
<flaccid> sea4ever: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE originally it was for 'Kool'
<moparisthebest> I had tried the alternative method that proposed a few different ways and none worked
<sea4ever> who was the fool that changed it FROM Kool?
<sea4ever> kool is MUCH better
<flaccid> haha
<hydrogen> gnome actually stands for something though
<hydrogen> its a crazy acronym
<sea4ever> Giant Nose Of Magnificent EWWWW
<sea4ever> heh.
<stdin> GNU Network Object Model Environment, like that actually means anything
<Dr-Willis> hmm
<sea4ever> that's nothing...
<flaccid> network heh
<sea4ever> theres an exam I have to take in 2 months, CXC...it means Caribbean Examinations Counsil. Tell me what suggests that it's an exam?
<stdin> "Examinations" : seems like it's an exam to me
<Dr-Willis> or a colon test for cancer. :)
* sea4ever tsks
* Dr-Willis studies for his blood test
<Dr-Willis> Im always A-, i want to get an A+ someday@!
<Dr-Willis> :)
<flaccid> im Z-
<sea4ever> if you read it from the meaning, you would think that it is the NAME of the organization, who set the Exam
<sea4ever> or : "I have to do a Caribbean Examinations Council"
<flaccid> offtopic heh
* sea4ever is afraid to let the channel become idle
<Dr-Willis> as offtopic as me getting mad at Vista for not playing nice with samba... :)
<stdin> have a peek in #ubuntu and watch the lines fly by
<Dr-Willis> I see the shares from linux... then poof they vanish..
<flaccid> haha
<hydrogen> ..
<hydrogen> feel free to take this to #-offtopic at any point
<flaccid> im off for a while cia0
* stdin waves
<sea4ever> there is an empty channel there!
<stdin> sea4ever: he meant #kubuntu-offtopic
<sea4ever> oh.
<Dr-Willis> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 3262 kB, installed size 7992 kB
<encom> #UBUNTU-ES
<Dr-Willis> Hmm.
<winbond> i need to choose buslogic or lsi logic for scsi on a vm, how do i know which one to schoose? by the way , i dont have any scsi devices
<stdin> choose either, it doesn't really matter
<titanix88> howdy
<sea4ever> Hi
<luc__> o
<Dr-Willis> Moo
<Dr-Willis> :)
<titanix88> Dr-Willis:)
* Dr-Willis goes on fighting with vista...
<Dr-Willis> :)
<Dr-Willis> at least i THINk i got samba working with it better now.
<titanix88> i used to play painkiller with wine .9.34 but with 0.9.44 it does nou work.
* titanix88 says dr-willis is a double agent :)
<surgy> yes he will stab you in your back...... :(
<surgy> j/k
<titanix88> anyone got my prblm?
<Dr-Willis> Check the wine web site for compatiabilty notes?
<titanix88> no
<Dr-Willis> Painkiller was such a neat game in ways.. and SOOOOOOOOOOO annoying in others. :)
<titanix88> it should not happen this way :(
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with audacity, when i try to playback somthing it says "Error while opening sound device, Please check the output device and sample rate" what does this mean and how can i fix this
<Dr-Willis> Hmm.
<Dr-Willis> lets me see if i can find a bot factid for ya.
<Dr-Willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stdin> audacity is probably using OSS, not ALSA
<Dr-Willis> stdin:  yea. I agree with ya there.
<makuseru> no
<makuseru> its using ALSA for playback
<makuseru> OSS for recording
<makuseru> i have sound
<makuseru> just not when playing back with audacity
<makuseru> i checked what divices i could use for playback but thats all thats in the box
<makuseru> any ideas?
<stdin> try asking in #audacity
<makuseru> theres just like 3 peolpe in there
<stdin> there's a wiki too http://audacityteam.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<sea4ever> I AM HERE AND I AM WATCHING YOU ALL!!!
<stdin> erm
<stdin> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dr-Willis> moo!
<sea4ever> oh, sorry
<sea4ever> Ah, I see we have a cow among us.
<Dr-Willis> ] ''eat more chicken!'
<Dr-Willis> :)
<Dr-Willis> bye all.
<sea4ever> Dr-Willis?
<sea4ever> er...
<titanix88> our favourite moo is goone....:' (
<xp_killer> stdin: i got problem with the destop slowing down everytime i put something to download.i wonderin if it's not eaten my ram.
<titanix88> irc is a old protocol.
<sea4ever> That was strange, "Eat More Chicken" is practically my catch phrase, along with moo! I say them all the time, at the most random of times, he knows me!
<sea4ever> actually...just plain "Chicken" is the catch phrase...
<titanix88> i know apt-get says a lot moo too!
<titanix88> xp_killer: use wget.
<xp_killer> !offtopic | sea4ever
<ubotu> sea4ever: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xp_killer> titanix88: wa is wget?a download maneger?
<Dr_willis> Muu! - frogot this pc was on. :)
<Dr_willis> Night!
<titanix88> xp_killer:yes but sli. u will love it. "wget -c url" givf this.
<titanix88> cli i mean:)
<xp_killer> titanix88:  wget -c url" givf this??? type that in a konsole?
<titanix88> read wget manual. it rocks! got to go.
* xp_killer confuse
<titanix88> "wget -c link_location"
<titanix88> by for now!
<bluesurf> hello im having trouble getting a ps/2 mouse to work in kubuntu, it used to work in winxp, im kind of a kubuntu newbie.. can anyone help please?
<bluesurf> the mouse lights up but the pointer dosent move or click....
<dsmith_> anyone awake?
<maverick> yeah
<maverick> :D
<dsmith_> this place is normally cranking
<dsmith_> I was beginning to wonder
<maverick> not really
<dsmith_> I guess in a few months it will be so after the release of 7.10
<maverick> yeah am already drooling for kde4
<dsmith_> i keeping stories about kde4
<maverick> but i guess kde4 won't be available in 7.10
<dsmith_> nope
<maverick> did u try it?
<dsmith_> imo, i do believe that kde is a way beter interface then gnome
<dsmith_> long ago
<dsmith_> like an aplha version I believe
<maverick> and what do u think?
<dsmith_> *shrug*
<dsmith_> nothing exciting
<maverick> really ?!
<maverick> why is that?
<dsmith_> well, i did not play with long enough I suppose
<maverick> i thought it's so totally new things
<maverick> sleak look
<dsmith_> i know
<dsmith_> yea
<maverick> and i like the new window manager
<maverick> coz it's like gnome's and i like gnome's window managr
<dsmith_> ubuntu with its 6 month release cycles gets me excited
<dsmith_> :)
<maverick> yeah
<maverick> i like kde for productivity
<maverick> but i duno somehow gnome's look attracts me :)
<dsmith_> i had someone tell me that they would never try Ubuntu, as its from South African
<dsmith_> what an ignorant person
<dsmith_> I about died laughing
<maverick> haha
<winbond> i cant wait for kde4, its gonna be da bomb
<dsmith_> im like so?
<dsmith_> ubuntu is based on debian distro
<dsmith_> very stable
* maverick can't wait for kde4 to be out
<dsmith_> told me they will continue to use xp and I asked what hapens after 2014?
<dsmith_> kde4 does look nice
<maverick> i've been trying to use linux since grade 11
<dsmith_> im 36
<maverick> slackware was my first, can u imagine ???
<maverick> :D
<dsmith_> tried redhat back at version 7
<sea4ever> MWAM!
* sea4ever was hit by a train
<maverick> i tried fedora and suse and mandriva
<dsmith_> then ver. 8
<dsmith_> fedora is nice, but reminds me of RH
<dsmith_> ick
<maverick> i don't like redhat a lot
<bluesurf> hello im having trouble getting a ps/2 mouse to work in kubuntu, it used to work in winxp, im kind of a kubuntu newbie.. can anyone help please?
<bluesurf> the mouse lights up but the pointer dosent move or click....
<maverick> am more of a debian and slackware ...going to unix open bsd and free bsd
<maverick> bluesurf: write dmesg in konsole
<maverick> and pastebin your last 10 lines
<bluesurf> well i cant paste bin cause my linux box isnt connected to internet, thats another problem for another time...
<bluesurf> im on my winxp machine now
<purpleposeidon> bluesurf: do you have a floppy drive or something like that on both machines?
<bluesurf> well i can use my flash drive hold on might take a few mins...
<intelikey> have an error   fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
<KDEfanboy> dsmith_: what about kde4 are you looking forward to
<intelikey> can someone that has that device please "ls -l /dev/fuse"  and show me the output
<intelikey> ?
<stdin> intelikey: crw-rw---- 1 root fuse 10, 229 2007-09-03 21:17 /dev/fuse
<intelikey> ty
<KDEfanboy> intelikey: modprobe fuse?
<intelikey> i have to make the device node
<KDEfanboy> oic, mknod
<KDEfanboy> well im a bit bummed that kde4 beta2 packages didnt work
<maverick> i did wht's written in kubuntu.org to install kde4 but didn't work
<dsmith_> KDEfanboy: I did not run the aplha long enough to make a conclusion
<dsmith_> but I would expect a way imporved GUI
<dsmith_> *improved
<KDEfanboy> dsmith_: applications or desktop gui?
<KDEfanboy> ya.. plasmoids are broken
* dsmith_ thinks
<dsmith_> kde
<KDEfanboy> it's not finding the plasmoid services..looks like it's packaged incorrectly
<dsmith_> KDEfanboy: I think the application base is fine, the gui could always be improved from what it is now. So LONG as they dont wreck the interface with bloat
<stdin> maverick: helps is you way what didn't work...
* purpleposeidon wants a resolution that's 4x bigger than his current one, with a magnifying glass that follows the mouse around
<dsmith_> purpl
<dsmith_> purpleposeidon: lol
<KDEfanboy> dsmith_: the desktop gui looks a lot different ..hm like what is a good example
<purpleposeidon> that'd be way more useful the poly-desktopia
<dsmith_> KDEfanboy: I am not sure, how does one innovate whats great already?
<maverick> stdin:firsty "kdebase-worspace" is broken, and when i try alpha1 it installs "kde4base-dev" and everything is fine and i can't get to add kde4 option in the session type menu
<KDEfanboy> dunno..thinks can always be better
<KDEfanboy> but im wondering what attracts people most to kde4
<dsmith_> beryl/compiz are nice 8buggy8 products :)
<stdin> maverick: it's been fixed, how long ago did you try
<dsmith_> kde is a superior interface then gnome
<maverick> stdin: then it must have been fixed right now
<KDEfanboy> dsmith_: but why
<maverick> coz i tried 1 hour ago
<maverick> and now it works :D
<KDEfanboy> maverick: you trying kde4 beta2?
<maverick> KDEfanboy: yeah
<KDEfanboy> it's broken
<stdin> maverick: you probably just had to wait for your mirror to update
<dsmith_> KDEfanboy: good question, the way things are layed out in kde vs gnome in general
<maverick> KDEfanboy: update your mirrors
<maverick> KDEfanboy: it works
<KDEfanboy> dsmith_: hm give a few examples
<winbond> any good guides on how to make kde look bad ass?
<OOXML_sux> KDEfanboy: the one I love is having the ability to open a terminal session in the folder you are browsing
<maverick> when adobe apps and matlab and agilnet apps and all the simulation apps integrate in linux , i swear to god no windows at all
<OOXML_sux> winbond: define bad ass
<KDEfanboy> maverick: hm i dont see any updates. i have 3.93.0-0ubuntu2~feisty3 . you on gutsy?
<maverick> KDEfanboy: no, i just did try to install "kdebase-workspace" now and it worked...
<KDEfanboy> of kdebase-workspace
<hangthedj_server> winbond: check out www.kde-look.org
<KDEfanboy> maverick: you have plasmoids working?
<maverick> am still installing it
<KDEfanboy> OOXML_sux: ok that's with dolphin i assume. what else
<stdin> KDEfanboy: 3.93.0-0ubuntu2~feisty3 is out, mirrors are probably still updating (some take ages)
<bluesurf> maverick, http://pastebin.com/m4b9f42e4
<maverick> KDEfanboy: you can remove the mirrors from your sources list if u can't wait
<maverick> :P
<KDEfanboy> maverick: oh. once it installs, im thinking plasmoids wont work
<KDEfanboy> stdin: thats what i have
<stdin> KDEfanboy: if you mean the lack of a launcher, that's nothing to do with kubuntu and we can't fix that
<maverick> KDEfanboy: and why is that?
<maverick> bluesurf: readin...
<bluesurf> maverick, can u see my pastebin?
<maverick> yeah
<bluesurf> ok
<KDEfanboy> stdin: probably, whatever is saying object cant be created plasmoids. getting plasma(16858)/kio (KTrader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: query for serviceType  "Plasma/Applet"  : returning  0  offers
<OOXML_sux> kde
<OOXML_sux> KDEfanboy: Ummm... in comparing gnome vs kde, i find the user interface to be friendlier
<stdin> KDEfanboy: yep, that's not our fault :P that's because the plasmoids that make the launcher aren't in the beta2 release
<intelikey> i don't think i like fusermount.
<SilentDis> hello
<OOXML_sux> i dont have the specifics off the top of my head
<maverick> bluesurf: did you dmesg right after you plugged your mouse ?
<maverick> maverick: or you mouse has been plugged since forever ?
<hangthedj_server> intelikey: what fs are you trying to mount?
<OOXML_sux> some of the ppl that I had do comparisons both on gnome and kde that were new, liked kde better
<maverick> bluesurf: i wan t you to unplug your mouse and then plug it again and then dmesg...just to see the effect of plugginf your mouse
<holycow> all the peple i've ever tested on gnome versus kde liked gnome better
<bluesurf> maverick, the mouse i currently have plugged in is a working usb mouse not the problamatic mouse
<maverick> bluesurf: also am reading about a bug with ps2 mouse on sis 630 chipsets which you appear to have....
<holycow> mostly because it had fewer options and less choices
<holycow> however that really doesn't answer any useability questions
<holycow> it only answers useability questions for one type of user profile
<SilentDis> i have a bit of an odd problem.  I'm trying to get a Motorazr V3a cellphone recognized in Kubuntu 7.04 as a modem.  OS sees the device connected, but doesn't assign it a port in /dev.  from my googling... it appears USB ACM isn't enabled on my kernel, is this the case for the 2.6.20-16-generic kernel?
<mintsoup> my main problem with kde was actually that windows were displayed in two rows on the taskbar instead of one
<maverick> bluesnarf: yeah but i want you to plug in the ps2 mouse and then dmesg (dmesg gives me how the system responded to your ps2 mouse and this helps alot )
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:stdin] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs!https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 2 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<hangthedj_server> mintsoup: you can change that.
<mintsoup> well i've gotten used to it now ;) but how?
<bluesurf> maverick, ok i will do this, no problem , i will do this give me a minute...
<KDEfanboy> stdin: ;) ah ok well that's good that the reason is know..odd that the release would miss those components. hm wonder how much effort it would be to get those compiled and installed..i may try it..
<maverick> bluesurf: wait
<hangthedj_server> mintsoup: right click on the taskbar and configure panel, then choose size
<stdin> KDEfanboy: that aren't in any package, it's in the svn trunk/playground/base (and they don't want to compile for me)
<KDEfanboy> OOXML_sux: ok so youre looking at the interface generally.. from usability
<maverick> bluesurf: apparently it's a bug and has been fixed by patching the lates kernel
<maverick> bluesurf: here's the link to the bu report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/108221
<maverick> bluesurf: and here's the link to the patched kernel http://people.ubuntu.com/~pkl/ps2
<mintsoup> oh yeah i also forgot that i don't like how the window titles fade out to the right instead of just cutting off on the taskbar.. any way to change that?
<KDEfanboy> stdin: ah good. was it code errors that prevent compiling for you?
<SilentDis> a quick look through /boot/config-2.6.20-16-generic shows "CONFIG_USB_ACM=m", what does the 'm' stand for in a kernel config?
<stdin> KDEfanboy: yeah
<hangthedj_server> mintsoup: sorry that never bugged me so i'm not sure ;)
<stdin> SilentDis: module
<SilentDis> stdin: so i should be able to modprobe it, right?
<stdin> SilentDis: yep
<SilentDis> stdin: any idea what the module name is for usb_acm?
<hangthedj_server> i guess mintsoup was tired of listening to me, left awfull quick.
<hangthedj_server> :(
<KDEfanboy> ok... playground/base sounds like it depends on kde4 libs..and coding errors..i sure dont feel like giving it a shot then..ah well
<KDEfanboy> i think ill go play with dolphin tho ;)
<stdin> SilentDis: cdc-acm I think
<hangthedj_server> i just uninstalled dolphin
<stdin> dolphin will probably be default in gutsy
<maverick> bluesurf: the atched kernel link is broken...am searching for another place............
<KDEfanboy> hangthedj_server: what did you think of it
<hangthedj_server> it was getting inbetween me and konq
<KDEfanboy> lol
<hangthedj_server> it was ok
<KDEfanboy> i love konq.. hope it replaces it and makes default tho
<hangthedj_server> but even if i changed the default action to open folders to konq, dolphin still opened the folder.
<maverick> stdin: now that i finished installing kdebase-workspace...wht;s next
<hangthedj_server> and that made me mad.
<se7en^Of^9> dolphin is cool
<maverick> i shoul creat a new kde4desktop and change the enteries, i did that ad nothing happened....:S
<stdin> maverick: nothing, just follow the rest of the instructions on the announcement
<maverick> se7en^Of^9: indeed very cool
<maverick> maverick: it's frustarting the the session doesn;t appear in the session menu thought i literatly follow the instructions
<SilentDis> stdin: aargh, still not getting a port, any suggestions?
<ch40s> whats the command to exit xserver so i can install my nvidia drives
<_2> stdin just how convoluted is this FUSE (file system in user space) anyway ?    looks like rootkit gone soure, then converted into an app... ?
<hangthedj_server> anybody know if dscl has been ported to linux?
<stdin> _2: it's not that bad :p
<_2> you sure ???    :)
<stdin> SilentDis: no, never tried it
<ch40s> whats the command to exit xserver so i can install my nvidia drives
<ch40s> ?
<maverick> stdin : "Run some programmes. Plasma seems to work and will run over kdesktop happily. Good luck." <--- run them where when i log on kde4 ???
<_2> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<_2> ch40s ^
<ch40s> ty _2
<stdin> _2: it can be dangerous if the right (wrong) filesystem is created I guess..
<maverick> stdin: and i can't find "/usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop"
<stdin> maverick: _read_ it :)
<SilentDis> stdin: well, at least i know that i won't have to kernel recompile, thank you for that at least :)
<maverick> stdin: now it's there, sorry for the nagging
<_2> stdin i can mount the entire remote system   there is no restrictions...
<maverick> brb
<stdin> _2: you can scp the entire remote system, what's the difference?
<stdin> _2: and with ssh you can run commands...
<bluesurf> maverick, http://pastebin.com/m430175ad
<_2> stdin yeah but rm -r /fuse/mountpoint/*
<_2> heh
<stdin> _2: that would only work if the user you logged in as has permission to do that
<maverick> stdin: when i logon kde4..gives black screen and then brings me back to the login screen, any ideas??
<KDEfanboy> can kwin's composite manager be used in kde beta2? looking how to turn it on..thats another big thing im waiting for
<stdin> _2: just like ssh/scp
<bluesurf> maverick, http://pastebin.com/m430175ad
<stdin> _2: the permissions you see in the mount are just "mapped", you are still just logged in as the user over ssh
<KDEfanboy> found the aquamarine settings but dont see how to turn it on..ah well heh
<_2> ah it retains the permissions on the host...    wheeew    i was beginning to wonder
<maverick> bluesurf: am reading about a bug with ps2 mouse on sis 630 chipsets which you appear to have....
<_2> stdin right.   i was testing /hacking with it    the perms are enforced from the remote end...   that's good.
<maverick> bluesurf: apparently it's a bug and has been fixed by patching the lates kernel
<maverick> bluesurf: here's the link to the bu report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/108221
<stdin> _2: yeah, I wouldn't use it if it was that dangerous, I don't trust myself enough :p
<maverick> bluesurf: read the posts you will find solutions there
<bluesurf> maverick, thank you very much!!!
<bluesurf> youve been a big help!
<maverick> bluesurf: you're welcome
<_2> yeah    even as it is it's still just a little  permiscuous    imo   but i haven't explored it well yet
<hangthedj_server> ls
<maverick> stdin: do u have the mid, will and power to help with kde4 beta 2 small problem in installation ??
<hangthedj_server> oops
<_2> stdin as to the ssh argument.   i agree,   but!  one doesn't have to have any ssh rights to use an nfs mount   thus nfs and sshfs are in totally different catagories in that reguard.    i can see where nfs could be much more secure.
<_2> that ^ from the server perspective.  not the client.
<stdin> _2: yes, it's not a replacement by any means. but if you just want a nice quick way to work with files on a remote system (without having to "login"), it's nice
<KDEfanboy> maverick: did you edit the startkde file?
<_2> i can see a good client argument in the oppisite dirrection too
<stdin> maverick: ^ what KDEfanboy said :p
<_2> stdin errr you still have to "log in"   via ssh  when mounting the sshfs.    even if you use sshkeys.
<stdin> _2: that's why I put quotes around it :p
<maverick> stdin: you keep on impressing  me  :D
<_2> stdin did you see my temp converter ?
<stdin> _2: yeah
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39427
<_2> that ?
<_2> heh   way less than i though it would take.     but it does round to the intiger
<stdin> _2: ahh, the "POSIX" one :p
<_2> yes
<stdin> _2: ohh, by the way, I think I figured out how to get a C++ app to figure out it's basename, so I'll have a go at that later :p
<maverick> KDEfanboy: everything in there went messy
<maverick> KDEfanboy: object not found messages everywhere, and probably kicker didn;t start
<_2> stdin cool :)     i have seen binaries that do use symlinks so i know it can be done.
<KDEfanboy> welcome to beta2!
<_2> bash / sh  for example
<stdin> _2: yeah, I just didn't know how, but I think I have it now. though I've had to put down my book as i'm skipping a few chapters there :p
<antosha> How do i switch between languages at the login promt. (I use two input laguages english and russian.)
<holycow> allright
<holycow> so someone explain to me why you cant just kill .kde from ~/ and restart x again?
<maverick> KDEfanboy: but this also happened in beta1
<KDEfanboy> maverick: oh?
<maverick> KDEfanboy: nothing works...just the desktop and the clock
<KDEfanboy> maverick: maybe itll be there ni 3
<KDEfanboy> maverick: howd ya get a clock?!
<stdin> maverick: kicker isn't in beta3
<stdin> maverick: beta2 rather
<antosha> Now to login i use the console. :( Once i login i startx and in kde i can switch languages esily. So how can i switch them at the login screen?
<maverick> KDEfanboy: just got the mouse to the top up left corner where the menu pops and you double click on the clock word
<KDEfanboy> oh wow..1sec
<antosha> The hot keays used once i login do not work while i am logging in.
<KDEfanboy> maverick: coo
<KDEfanboy> l
<maverick> KDEfanboy: does kde4 work fine on ur machine
<maverick> ?
<antosha> How do i switch between languages at the login screen? (I use two input laguages english and russian.)
<KDEfanboy> maverick: no i told ya plasmoids arent working
<maverick> KDEfanboy: aside from plasmoids
<maverick> KDEfanboy: or is kde4 just a plasmoid or what ?:D
<KDEfanboy> maverick: well thats one thing i was looking forward to. without a working desktop it's hard to see what there is to it. try dolphin
<garfield_> !wget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maverick> KDEfanboy: can i install dolphi on fesity...i can;t even begin to tell how much i hate konq now   :S
<KDEfanboy> press alt f2
<KDEfanboy> type dolphin
<antosha> The hot keys used once i login do not work while i am logging in.
<kaminix|benkyou> I want to make a script that autoumounts a directory and mounts an iso-file specified by the user. Can I do this with something like sudo umount /media/whatever && sudo mount -t iso 9660 <argument set for the script> /media/whatever, where <argument set for the script> is for example ARG in "scriptname ARG"?
<kaminix|benkyou> Oh, and the -o loop
<zipper> In X, the resolution is fine (1280x1024) but when i have to log in using KDM, it's not. It seems like it's zoomed in, and when i move my curser to the sides the image "scrolls". Think it's called "Virtual something" in xorg.conf? Anyway, anyone know how to fix this?
<antosha> How do i switch between languages at the login screen? (I use two input laguages english and russian.)
<xp_killer> antosha: dont know about changin that at the login but to change language go in system settings
<antosha> Ye, i can switch languages once i login esialy. But that is once i login. At the login screen the same hotkeys used to switch the input language do not work.
<combinio> how to check out which version of FGLRX i have currently?
<combinio> btw. i've heard that there is commin' out fglrx 8.4 soon which works with AIGLX... is that true? and if yes - when it's gonna happen ? :] 
<titanix88> combinio just did!
<combinio> titanix88: what just did ? ;>
<combinio> is this currently available ? :)
<intelikey> what's the conversion                             Kelvin temperature conversion formulas
<intelikey>                      To find          From                 Formula
<intelikey>                  Celsius         kelvin          DEGC = K  - 273.15
<intelikey>                  kelvin          Celsius         K = DEGC + 273.15
<intelikey>                  Rankine         kelvin          DEGR = K  * 1.8
<intelikey>                  kelvin          Rankine         K = DEGR - 1.8
<intelikey>                  Fahrenheit      kelvin          DEGF = (K  * 1.8)  - 459.67
<titanix88> yes.heard it is tons faster.
<intelikey> wooops.
<combinio> ok, i figured out that i have FGLRX 8.34.8... can't wait for 8.4 :D:D
<combinio> !pastebin | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> what's the conversion   Kelvin to Celsius ?
<combinio> titanix88: oh.. that way... sure AIGLX can't be compare to this shit called XGL... but FGLRX doesn't work with AIGLX unforunately :/
<combinio> YET
<llutz> intelikey: you pasted it above: Celsius         kelvin          DEGC = K  - 273.15
<combinio> but since version 8.4 it's gonna be changed <LOL>
<intelikey> yeah  that's it...  ty
<llutz> intelikey: 0C =-273.15K
<combinio> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> agh, I'm beginning to dislike cpp
* titanix88 says intellykey sounds wired
<titanix88> what's the best way to start linux development?scripting?
<llutz> titanix88: read advanced bash scripting guide and practise, practise, practise...
<stdin> requirements for linux development: 1) give up all social life, 2) *read* 3) practice
<llutz> wtf is "social life"? ;)
<stdin> something others have :)
<llutz> must be newmodern thing, never heard about
<intelikey> so would     (5/9F)  310 = K    be an acurate conversion less the decimal ?
<intelikey> that                +
<robin_> hi all
<titanix88> abs guide drove me nuts. i use mini howto abt bash.
<llutz> intelikey: TK = (TF + 459.67)  1.8
<llutz> intelikey: see en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrenheit
<intelikey> ?
<winbond> combinio, 8.4 is already released
<mauri>  Hi all, i'm not be able to use my webcam..someone can help me?
<combinio> winbond: yeap... downloaded
<combinio> winbond: but can u tell me something... ummm... if i have already installed 8.34 how can i install those 8.4 ?? :] 
<titanix88> intellikey programming?
<stdin> !webcam | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<winbond> combinio, its just not the good one yet
<stdin> titanix88: scripting
<combinio> what u mean ?
<intelikey> llutz   (K  * 1.8)  - 459.67 = F        but posix doesn't do floating point math,   so i have to use intagers
<combinio> i have fglrx 8.34 and downloaded from ati site version 8.4
* titanix88 says he was betrayed by the social life(refused in love)
<combinio> winbond: it is ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<mauri> ubotu hi my webcam is not in the list, what can I do
<stdin> intelikey: round it "(K * 2) - 460 = F"
<winbond> combinio, how did u install 8.3?
<llutz> intelikey: (TK  9/5)  4560
<combinio> winbond: do u think it might doesn't work ?
<combinio> winbond: from how-to
<llutz> 456 sry
<winbond> combinio, did u compile?
<intelikey> stdin  1.8 * X   not close to  2 * X
<llutz> i'm messing up all now, again:
<llutz> intelikey: (TK  9/5)  460
<combinio> winbond: think yes
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, but that's the closest you'll get with $(())
<intelikey> and what is A*  ?
<combinio> i've been putting some commands into the console
<winbond> combinio, there should be a uninstall command,
<titanix88> intellykey:use bc.
<intelikey> stdin no it's not.
<winbond> combinio, like when u installed it, same command except uninstall
<kkathman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> mauri: try opening a konsole window and type "sudo modprobe gspca" see if that works
<intelikey> titanix88 bc might not be installed.
<combinio> winbond: ok, try that
<intelikey> titanix88 if i was going to count on external apps i'd use  units  anyway
<intelikey> too late.
<kkathman> why do you get "ubuntu" directions for installing nvidia in a kubuntu channel?
<intelikey> kkathman cause it's all one "ubotu"
<winbond> combinio, but u need to have all the compiled stuff , if u deleted it wont work
<kkathman> ahh well ok but doesnt help us :(
<intelikey> kkathman cause it's also all one "wiki"
<stdin> kkathman: because the link has kubuntu instructions too, if you read it
<kkathman> no that one doesnt I dont believe
<combinio> winbond: look - i've installed it from here :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI :: under KUBUNTU!
<kkathman> its all off the gnome menus
<mauri> ubotu lsmod find gspca module but /dev/video is not created
<combinio> i mean under EDGY version (but i have kub-7.04)
<stdin> kkathman: if you read it you'll see the "Note: If you're running Kubuntu ....." bit
<kkathman> problem is my kubuntu isnt using the proprietary drive I actually installed using ubuntu
<xp_killer> do it have any good download manager for linux?
<winbond> combinio, did u use this?
<winbond> combinio, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<combinio> winbond: no that
<mauri> ubotu are you still there
<combinio> this little down
<winbond> xp_killer, which browser?
<xp_killer> kkathman: did u install kubun befor u put in your ati?
<combinio> i've installed it for EDGY version
<combinio> winbond: 'sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control'
<combinio> i na koncu 'sudo depmod -a'
<kkathman> xp_killer:  I dont run ATI
<kkathman> note above
<combinio> winbond: i mean at the end i wrote 'sudo depmod -a'
<combinio> was that good move ?
<kkathman> what I am experiencing is that in kubuntu - when I look at the xorg.conf - it clearly shows "nvidia" but when I go to the system settings, monitor it shows "nv"
<winbond> if u havent reconfigured the xorg.conf, ure are probably not using this driver
<zipper> In X, the resolution is fine (1280x1024) but when i have to log in using KDM, it's not. It seems like it's zoomed in, and when i move my curser to the sides the image "scrolls". Think it's called "Virtual something" in xorg.conf? Anyway, anyone know how to fix this?
<xp_killer> kkathman: did u install kubun befor u put in your nvidea?
<kkathman> of course
<winbond> combinio, if u havent reconfigured the xorg.conf, ure are probably not using this driver
<LiquidValium> heh,  I didnt realize that the ubuntu irc server was also freenode
<kkathman> oh wait  no - it was in the box when I installed kubuntu/ubuntu
<LiquidValium> I didnt understand how i had another connection to the server,  freaked me out until I realized
<combinio> i changed xorg - Composite "Disable" - that's all
<kkathman> its works perfectly on my dual boot (same box) under openSUSE
<intelikey> what is 44F in kelvin   ?
<kkathman> so its something strange in kubuntu ( I think it even works in ubuntu!)
<intelikey> lets check my script...
<intelikey> i came up with 334K    is that correct ?
<mauri>  Hi all, i'm not be able to use my webcam..someone can help me?
<xp_killer> kkathman: thats the reson why u got th wrong one it happen to me it choose the wrong driver when i put in my ati after installment
<combinio> winbond: can i just install 'ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run' with sh command ?
<kkathman> xp_killer:  but it was correct when I installed under ubuntu
<intelikey> LiquidValium heh  this is freenode.net   not ubuntu.*
<winbond> combinio, i dont know, probably not, u might need to compile , depends on ur kernel version
<llutz> intelikey: 280
<kkathman> xp_killer:  yer saying you have to put the video card in AFTER you install ??
<kkathman> thats ludicrous
<combinio> winbond: i have 2.6.20-16-generic version of Kernel
<deviance> How can I force 2 programs to open on startup
<hangthedj_server> ~/.kde/Autostart
<deviance> I run that in Konsole?
<deviance> Do I put the program name after it?
<hangthedj_server> link the files you want to start to that directory
<winbond> combinio, try to find some directions on atis website
<xp_killer> kkathman: i put in my ati befor i install kubuntu.but u can normaly change it if u know which is best for your nvidea
<hangthedj_server> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<combinio> winbond: ok, try that
<rothchild> morning, does anyone have a usb hard drive working properly and being automounted in either feisty or gutsy?
<winbond> combinio, what does it say by the "driver"  in the device section of the video card, in the xorg.conf file?
<combinio> winbond: it says Driver "fglrx"
<xp_killer> !kget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<winbond> combinio, well, i guess it installed ok , what problems do u have with that driver?
<winbond> xp_killer, downthemall for firefox is the best
<combinio> winbond: i just want to upgrade them to v4.8
<combinio> winbond: that's all
<combinio> ** sry - i men v4.8
<mauri>  Hi all, i'm not be able to use my webcam..someone can help me?
<combinio> ** v8.4 !!
<winbond> combinio, there is no easy way to do it, unless the new driver is in the repos already
<combinio> but if in repos there is only v8.34 - so just have a look such old version :|
<xp_killer> kkathman: winbond is it only for fox?
<combinio> when they're gonna add some newer version of these ATI drivers ?
<mauri>  Hi all, i'm not be able to use my webcam..someone can help me?
<winbond> xp_killer, i think so, i used kget long time ago, but the downthemall was much better, even back then ,
<combinio> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xp_killer> winbond: and wget?
<winbond> xp_killer, never used that
<hangthedj_server> i love wget
<hangthedj_server> an hour of fun can be had with wget --server-response
<xp_killer> stdin: when i download a file it slows down the pc,(its like it have gas)what can i do to prevent this?just seen this it look like it eaten up ram
* xp_killer not happy how kubuntu download for the moment
<mauri>  Hi all, i'm not be able to use my webcam..someone can help me?
<winbond> combinio, i just checked repos, the 8.4 is not there,  so u have to manually install it
<combinio> winbond: crap! :/ i'm affraid to do install it manually
<combinio> i think it can't not work
<combinio> but check it out
<hangthedj_server> mauri: sorry, i don't know anything about webcams, try searching on hangthedj/factoids.cgi
<combinio> winbond: so first remove all fglrx drivers with 'remove' command and restore xorg.xonf file ?
<combinio> winbond: and then install it ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run ?
<winbond> combinio, first run the sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the open source ati drive, then uninstall fglrx, then install the new driver, its a little more complicated than that
<hangthedj_server> !webcam | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mauri> ubotu: my cam is not in the list..what can i do
<hangthedj_server> mauri: not sure, find the closest one to your model
<winbond> xp_killer, how does it slow down ur pc?
<hangthedj_server> mauri: are you using kopete, cause kopete is pretty good with webcams.
<mauri> ubotu: ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp
<mauri> hangthedj_server: hi, the problem is that /dev(video device is not created
<hangthedj_server> mauri: try modprobe video
<hangthedj_server> or mknod /dev/video
<hangthedj_server> ?
<hangthedj_server> i really don't know much about webcams.  i have one thats not hooked up, but i know it works with kopete
<xp_killer> winbond: right now im downloadin a anime.when i move the mouse it got like a freez for 0.65second it doesnt run smooth same for video and other stuff
<mauri> hangthedj_server: video and gspca module are already loaded
<winbond> xp_killer, how much ram do u have?
<combinio> winbond: sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg - doesn't work
<combinio> there some conflict between -e (--control) and -r (--remove)
<combinio> in dpkg
<combinio> winbond: u know - i guess i'm not gonna do that
<xp_killer> winbond: 1gig but in 2,512 each.i want to know if it realy using the 2 because i just buy one 4days ago
<combinio> it's just little too complicated
<combinio> winbond: but thanks for info anyway :)
<winbond> combinio, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<combinio> winbond: it works :)
<combinio> and by default there is VESA driver selected
<combinio> which should i select ?
<winbond> combinio, its not that difficoult, but ure got to be prepared that u can mess it up and gonna have to reinstall the system
<combinio> I'M READY ;P
<zipper> In X, the resolution is fine (1280x1024) but when i have to log in using KDM, it's not. It seems like it's zoomed in, and when i move my curser to the sides the image "scrolls". Think it's called "Virtual something" in xorg.conf? Anyway, anyone know how to fix this?
<winbond> xp_killer, if u run the top command in the terminal , u can see how much ram u have and how much its using
<mauri> hangthedj_server: video and gspca module are already loaded
<combinio> winbond: umm... which driver is open ? there is many of drivers :/
<winbond> combinio, ati
<combinio> winbond: k
<combinio> winbond: next step: Identifier for your video card - so call it as 'Generic Video Card' ?
<combinio> by default ?
<rothchild> hi can anyone confirm that they have a usb hard drive (proper spinning one not a thumb drive) working under either feisty or gutsy (ie being automounted on connection)? I am gathering data for a bug report because it seems to be seriously broken in both versions
<winbond> combinio, yup , doesnt matter what u call it
<combinio> ok
<xp_killer> winbond: wat top command?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg this one?
<winbond> xp_killer, top
<combinio> winbond: if i make a back-up of xorg.conf file it is gonna work when i restore it ? ;>
<hangthedj_server> mauri: i'm sorry i don't really know anything about webcams.  ubuntuforums.org is a good place to start searching.  and if you find nothing then post a new thread.
<combinio> u know - some kind of secure :)
<winbond> combinio, it makes a backup automatically
<mauri> hangthedj_server: ok i will try even if it will be hard
<combinio> thanks the Lord ;P so reinstall system won't be necessary :)
<jussi01> can someone remind me where the setting for saving your start up programs is?
<winbond> combinio, if u restore it its not gonna work if the selected driver is fglrs and u have uninstalled the fglrx
<xp_killer> winbond: ok witch line is for the ddr?
<combinio> winbond: oupssss.... [;
<combinio> ok... i don't care :)
<jussi01> ie. how do I save a seesion?
<combinio> i just want to make i working :)
<winbond> xp_killer, first one after mem:
<winbond> xp_killer, to the right
<combinio> winbond: Video card's bus identifier - PCI:1:0:0 so i guess that i should leave it by default ? ;>
<winbond> combinio, yeah,
<combinio> winbond: "Amount of memory (kB) to be used by the video card" - there is an empty space... what value should be written there ? ;>
<winbond> combinio, leave empty
<xp_killer> 1022000 in used is that good?
<combinio> winbond: ok... then it asks me 'bout use framebuffer ? YES or NO ... by default it is selected NO
<winbond> combinio, no
<combinio> winbond: Autodetect keyboard layout? [;
<combinio> YES / NO
<winbond> xp_killer, yeah, means u have 1 gig of ram
<winbond> combinio, no, or yes, i dont think it matter
<combinio> winbond: ok... by default there is NO so i choose NO ;P
<combinio> winbond: going for have a breakfast... brb
<blekos> i get a message that another process is using the package manager but cannot find it
<xp_killer> winbond: the download finish but the pc still stickin
<blekos> I know there is a command that fixes the "adept-manager"  anyone pls?
<Jucato> !adeptfix | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> ok i finally got it.    this is the formula for  F to K                    $(( $(( 5 * F / 9)) + 256 )) = K
<xp_killer> O_O
<blekos> that did the trick thnx
<intelikey> i couldn't find it written anywhere       so i wrote it...
<chemicalvamp> so i got my kubuntu install working off of a usb key, is there an easy way to set up other computers to boot off of it?
<winbond> xp_killer, look at top and see whats using the most cpu or ram when u get the slowdowns
<winbond> xp_killer, or u can run the system guard, and do same thing there
<combinio> winbond: XKB rule set to use - there is written 'xorg'
<llutz> intelikey: calculate -459 F  to K, should be 0
<intelikey> llutz calculate 32F to K should be 273   and  212F should be 373K
<winbond> combinio, what?\
<combinio> ok, chose xorg
<combinio> idunno - it asked me for that :] 
<combinio> by default i chose 'xorg'
<combinio> whtaver it was ;P
<xp_killer> winbond: all i see is klash about 14 then xorg,konversation etc....
<intelikey> llutz and by that formula  -459 comes out 1    that's because there is no floating point
<combinio> winbond: it is still about keyboard
<intelikey> llutz so yes it works.
<llutz> intelikey: yes, should be -459,67 (float)
<llutz> intelikey: fine, but hopefully we will see the day when nobody uses Fahrenheit anymore :)
<edulix> hi! I entered in kcontrol and created a new theme out of my current one.. and guess what? I clicked in "apply" and now my toolbars don't show any icon!
<edulix> it's really weird and I don't know how to solve it
<intelikey> llutz if you don't like it.  don't use it.      but don't ask me to "not use it"
<edulix> (without ditching my .kde)
<combinio> winbond: how can i examine whoch port is used by mouse ?
<maverick_> !fahrenheit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fahrenheit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<winbond> combinio, u have usb mouse?
<combinio> winbond: no ps2
<winbond> combinio, just use ps2 explorer
<llutz> intelikey: fahrenheit wasn't designed for scientific use
<intelikey> llutz Fahrenheit is mean climit based.  not water based.   0F is roughly as cold as it gets for a great number of locations   and 100F is roughly as hot as it gets...
<winbond> combinio, what does it say?
<intelikey> llutz it's the "human" theme of temprature scales
<llutz> intelikey: i know where it comes from.
<intelikey> and if i might add,   a good one.
<combinio> winbond: it says: /dev/input/mice OR /dev/psaux OR /dev/ttyS0 OR /dev/tts0 OR /dev/gpmdata
<edulix> see http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/1261/siniconosgh6.png
<edulix> no icons :(
<winbond> combinio, mice
<combinio> winbond: ok
<llutz> intelikey: i work with these scales every day (meteorological service) and i prefer handy units like Celsius/Kelvin. but that's _my_ preference
<combinio> winbond: mouse control :: ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2
<winbond> combinio, explorer
<combinio> winbond: kk
<combinio> winbond: Emulate 3 button mouse? :: YES / no
<combinio> winbond: i have 3-button mouse :)
<chemicalvamp> In grub if a person wanted to set up an external CD drive would they use the same setup as "other operating systems"?
<winbond> combinio, i dont remember what it does, just hit no
<RichiH> is there any edubuntu-gui for KDE?
<stdin> there is in gutsy
<artur_> Ubuntu forever!
<artur_> -)
<combinio> winbond: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36763/ :: there is something written
<combinio> winbond: by default there is selected YES so maybe i should hit yes
<winbond> combinio, it wont make any difference, hit no
<combinio> winbond: as u say
<combinio> winbond: now there is most imprtant step about modules
<combinio> glx, dri, dbe, etc...
<combinio> which modules should i mark ?
<combinio> winbond: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36767/
<combinio> <- there it is
<chemicalvamp> anybody know what /dev/??? a USB cdrom would be?
<chemicalvamp> or how i could find it
<winbond> combinio, "i2c"	"bitmap"	"ddc" "dri" "extmod" "freetype" "glx" "int10" "vbe"
<combinio> can u just have a look there once again :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36767/ :: cuz there is no i2c :/
<combinio> winbond: i moded it a little
<combinio> winbond: there are only those options :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36767/
<combinio> winbond: sux - i screw it up... have to start from begging :[ cuz select not those modules :[
<combinio> CRAP! :[
<winbond> combinio, so only select the ones which i listed that are there
<combinio> ok
<chemicalvamp> anybody know what /dev/??? a USB cdrom would be? or where to look?
<chemicalvamp> i took a long break from linux so now im all rusty
<combinio> i though that i'm selecting modules with ENTER and i hit enter button and go further :/ and no every modules were selected so i'm strting from begginig :/
<combinio> how many steps there is ? !
<combinio> winbond: oupsss... can't open reconfigure server now ? :[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<winbond> chemicalvamp, mount
<combinio> i just finish it with CTRL+Q buttons
<combinio> winbond: cuz i screw it up as i said
<combinio> winbond: is this not gonna work now ? :(
<winbond> combinio, restart computer
<combinio> winbond: ok
<winbond> combinio, or maybe reload xserver
<combinio> winbond: ok
<chemicalvamp> winbond it shows a list of mounted media, the device i need isnt mounted
<winbond> chemicalvamp, lsusb
* LiquidValium is away: Gone away for now.
<chemicalvamp>  winbond the device i want is "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046e:3005" i tried sda3 but it didnt work
<llutz> chemicalvamp: cd-rom should be /dev/scdX
<chemicalvamp> llutz says it doesnt exist
<hangthedj_server> chemicalvamp: usually usb storage devices are sdb?
<winbond> chemicalvamp, sdx is for serial ata, , i dont know how the usb bus is marked
<hangthedj_server> ls /dev/sdb* -lh
<llutz> hangthedj_server: sdXY are (Hard, flash...)disks not cd-roms
<chemicalvamp> none of these are working, i originaly tried /dev/sdb1 because my USB key is at /dev/sda1
<SilentDis> hello
<hangthedj_server> llutz: i should pay more attention to the conversation i suppose :p
<chemicalvamp> is there a way to mount everything attched? then i could just look at its properties
<hangthedj_server> cd roms are usually scd? in feisty and gutsy right?
<combinio> winbond: ok, i'm on step with selecting modules
<combinio> winbond: can u write to me which modules should i select once again ? :)
<llutz> hangthedj_server: if not hda[b,c,d,]  yes
<winbond> combinio, "i2c"	"bitmap"	"ddc" "dri" "extmod" "freetype" "glx" "int10" "vbe"
<SilentDis> well, my adventured in EVDO are over.  i got it working (usbserial connection).  Now, i have a new problem.  I disabled my eth0 interface (it's got a router connection via dialup), and konq/kontact refuse to go over the ppp0 connection provided by kppp, what setting am i missing?
<combinio> winbond: all of them are selected by default except i2c - cuz it is not on that list
<combinio> and DBE - do not select ?
<llutz> SilentDis: check the route (route -n), it should point to ppp0 as default if connected
<combinio> even if i would like to have a Compiz on AIGLX later?
<winbond> combinio, just keep going, most of the things u need are selected by default
<combinio> winbond: ok
<combinio> winbond: write default Files section to configuration file ?
<combinio> YES / no
<SilentDis> llutz: ppp0 is the only listed interface, destination has an IP in it.
<winbond> combinio, yes
<combinio> ok.. now monitor... Attepmt monitor autodetection? YES / no
<chemicalvamp> i put a cd into my internal cd drive and it mounts, but if i put it into my external nothing happens
<GIn> hi
<winbond> hi
<GIn> any one knows what the taskbar is called on this screenshot? http://wolfnix.net/tmp/k4/k4.2.jpg
<SilentDis> llutz: firefox works without a hitch, as does Konversation, if that's any help.
<hangthedj_server> GIn: there are no icons in it.
<GIn> hangthedj_server, I mean the panel?
<hangthedj_server> GIn: its hard to tell because there are no icons in it.
<GIn> hangthedj_server, http://wolfnix.net/tmp/k4/img/screenshot.png
<GIn> wrong url
<winbond> this is kde4
<Jucato> GIn: that's a mockup for KDE 4
<combinio> winbond: another step: Method for selecting the monitor charateristics: Simple, Medium, ADVANCED ?
<Jucato> hm.. actually no. it's just KDE 3
<Jucato> GIn: that panel is just the regular KDE panel (Kicker), although I'm not sure how the person made that background image
<combinio> winbond: hope that not many steps to end :////////
<winbond> combinio, just go simple
<combinio> ok
<combinio> winbond: desired default color depth in bits? 16/24 or less ?
<combinio> guess that 24 ? ;>
<SilentDis> just enabled a 'net connection ppp0 (via kppp), disabled eth0.  Konq/Kontact refuse to work (Konversation, Firefox, ping, etc work fine) what setting am i missing?
<winbond> combinio, yeah
<combinio> winbond: is this over ? :)))))))
<combinio> no more questions ? :D
<winbond> combinio, i guess so
<combinio> overwrote... so what now ? remove fglrx ? :D:D
<combinio> winbond: at last! such many steps... but hope it was worth of it :D
<GIn> Jucato, lol, I just made it looks like the one in the screenshot by setting the panel to transparent
<Jucato> GIn: yeah. you can just probably fake the background
<GIn> I can't wait for KDE4 any more
<GIn> it looks very promising :)
<winbond> combinio, all u did was change the driver
<winbond> combinio, now u need to figure out how to uninstall it,and then how to install the new one
<combinio> winbond: so now i is open :)
<combinio> ok - i'll find some how-to :)
<combinio> thanks a lot for help :)
<chemicalvamp> ok thanks everyine for he help
<winbond> combinio, yup
<GIn> isn't there any deb package for the Domino theme?
<GIn> how do u install the the X development files?
<Jucato> GIn: xorg-dev
<Jucato> I believe there are .deb packages for Domino in KDE-Look
<boubbin_> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<GIn> nope,
<stdin> GIn: nope?
<GIn> stdin, just found it :)
<boubbin_> how to burn mp3 cd's with k3b, i need a package that makes it possible ?
<stdin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> boubbin_: burn mp3's into audio cd's? install libk3b2-mp3
<SilentDis> just enabled a 'net connection ppp0 (via kppp), disabled eth0.  Konq/Kontact refuse to work (Konversation, Firefox, ping, etc work fine) what setting am i missing?
<boubbin_> Jucato thanks
<winbond> boubbin_, what do u mean mp3 cd?
<winbond> u just want to burn some mp3s on the cd?
<shiversc> please help me http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9290332
<Jucato> shiversc: do not spam
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<stdin> was that lag or just you being slow? :p
<Jucato> slow
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm trying to get my nokia phone to pair with my pc via bluetooth on kde 3.5.7.  however, i'm unable to do so.  any pointers?
<parsnip> hi all
* parsnip waves
<parsnip> quick question...why is kate called kate?
<parsnip> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<emilsedgh> Kde's Advanced Text Editor
<parsnip> emilsedgh: cheers man, makes sense
<emilsedgh> np parsnip
<parsnip> emilsedgh: thats all i came in for really, was really curious (sad I know)
<parsnip> emilsedgh: peace
<RichiH> stdin: was that for me?
<deviance> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<RichiH> stdin: the kedubuntu, so to speak
<stdin> RichiH: yeah
<stdin> !info edubuntu-desktop-kde edgy
<ubotu> Package edubuntu-desktop-kde does not exist in edgy
<stdin> !info edubuntu-desktop-kde gutsy
<stdin> (not edgy :P)
<ubotu> edubuntu-desktop-kde: edubuntu desktop system with KDE desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1.41 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 44 kB
<RichiH> cool
<RichiH> stdin: thanks
<stdin> :)
<johnnylittle> hey guys
<emilsedgh> !hi | johnnylittle
<ubotu> johnnylittle: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<johnnylittle> i just tried to install kubuntu and it looks like 1's and 0's are having a gay pride parade on my lcd
<johnnylittle> it says out of scan range
<emilsedgh> johnnylittle: installed finished?
<johnnylittle> and it's some crazy rainbow with lines and stuff all over the place
<johnnylittle> no just started
<johnnylittle> i have a quad core core2 and a 7600gs ge-force
<emilsedgh> johnnylittle: press alt+ctrl+f1, then run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stdin> put a sudo before dpkg-reconfigure
<johnnylittle> k
<johnnylittle> wow..
<johnnylittle> ok yeah..
<johnnylittle> now it looks like an old fashioned robber shirt
<johnnylittle> also i have xp installed then vista and now i'm installing ubuntu on the 3rd partition
<johnnylittle> if i can get it installed will lilo or grub let all of the os work?
<emilsedgh> johnnylittle: they all will work, Grub will be installed
<johnnylittle> i did it with suse and it was great
<johnnylittle> yeah i'm getting weird lines though
<johnnylittle> i dont get x or shell
<johnnylittle> and 7600gs is supposed to be out of the box
<johnnylittle> so what should i do now?
<johnnylittle> i just started in safe grafix mode
<tobias_> johnnylittle: you reconfigured your xorg ?
<tobias_> what driver are you currently running
<Karti> Hi all, just wondering if there were any new ways to read an Outlook pst file so I can port it to Kmail?
<johnnylittle> it booted is safe grafix mode
<tobias_> johnnylittle: thats not an answer to my question :)
<johnnylittle> i haven't even  installed
<johnnylittle> i have no idea
<johnnylittle> i just started the install cd in safe mode
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<tobias_> oh okay my bad
<tobias_> and does it work now? The install I mean
<johnnylittle> i'm in X at the desktop
<tobias_> without any rainbows and stuff?
<johnnylittle> no parade
<johnnylittle> lol
<tobias_> nice
<johnnylittle> looks nice
<tobias_> yes indeed it does =)
<tobias_> okay then- I am away, so cant answer any more questions but most of the ppl here know more about kubuntu than I do anyway
<tobias_> so good luck
<johnnylittle> now i have a quad booting pc
<_Shade_> i have just installed kde4 on kubuntu gutsy. Where does it install kde4 files since i can't run it
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: i think i found something to monitor bandwith, mrtg, but it's not a karamba script as i wanted. it will have to do for now.
<johnnylittle> it's not showing my partitions
<johnnylittle> so i cant install
<johnnylittle> oh wait...
<johnnylittle> dang just took a while
<emilsedgh> _Shade_: in Beta1/Feisty there were in /usr/lib/kde4/bin :)
<_Shade_> emilsedgh: so how do i add it to xsessions?
<Jucato> _Shade_: the instructions for how to use KDE 4 beta packages are in the Kubuntu announcement page
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<johnnylittle> hey does the swap need to be behind or in front of the ext3?
<johnnylittle> in the partition manager i have a 160 gig partitioned like this...
<Jucato> doesn't matter as far as I know
<ScorpKing> best to put swap last
<Jucato> with at least 1GB RAM, swap is almost unused
<_Shade_> Jucato: yeah but i can't apply these since they're feisty related
<Jucato> ???
<johnnylittle> sda1 60000 xp, sda5 60000 vista, sda7 4000 swap, sda6 30000 ext3
<Jucato> _Shade_: Ensure feisty-backports is enabled or you are running gutsy.
<johnnylittle> i have 2 gig ram and 4 gig swap
<Jucato> wow 4 gb swap....
<johnnylittle> and it's pink pink teal red
<johnnylittle> do i not need swap
<johnnylittle> ?
<_Shade_> Jucato: i have gutsy but kde4 isn't listed in my xsessions
<Jucato> johnnylittle: you would. but with 2gb of RAM, 4gb of swap is overkill imho
<Jucato> _Shade_: did you follow the last instructions carefully? have you tried to run any KDE 4 app first?
<johnnylittle> ok
<_Shade_> no i haven't since i'm on kde3 now
<emilsedgh> johnnylittle: I think 256MB Swap would be enough, what do u think Jucato?
<_Shade_> Jucato: i can't run it. I have installed the packages though
<Jucato> _Shade_: follow the instructions....
<Jucato> emilsedgh: I'd be more comfortable with 1GB ram...
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> swap
<johnnylittle> so... 2 gig swap?
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> unless you're going to be doing very (memory) intensive work...
<johnnylittle> umm
<johnnylittle> i'll be using beryl
<Jucato> _Shade_: if you read the instructions, you'll notice that you can run KDE 4 apps inside a KDE 3 session
<Jucato> johnnylittle: that will largely depend on your video card's ram
<Jucato> besides, it won't take up much RAM either
<johnnylittle> 256 meg video
<johnnylittle> 2.4 ghz quad core intel
<johnnylittle> 2 gig ddr2 4600
<Jucato> more than enough...
<johnnylittle> ok so what about flags?
<johnnylittle> and mount points
<johnnylittle> ext logical or primary?
<johnnylittle> i usually just do it but i have xp and vista the way i want it
<sniper> hello
<johnnylittle> jucato?
<mauri> hi all
<mauri> someone can help me
<Jucato> johnnylittle: no idea. sorry
<Jucato> !someone | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mauri> Ubukubu: sorry explain i dont know english ver well
<mauri> ubotu: /dev/video device is not created quen the webcam is plugged in
<Jucato> !it | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jonny> Hi guys.  Sorry if this is a stupid question but I'm new to KDE and I was wondering if it's possible to install the desktop effects with it?
<jonny> Anybody know?
<mauri> ubotu: sei il massimo della cordialita
<Jucato> mauri: ubotu is a bot
<stdin> jonny: you can install beryl/compiz/compiz-fusion if you want
<jonny> Cheers stdin.  Was just wondering in the first place whether or not it was possible with KDE so now I know.  Thanks mate.  Off had do you know of any good wiki entries or anything for Kubuntu?  Just if you happen to know one.
<mauri> ubotu: /dev/video device is not created when the webcam is plugged in
<Jucato> mauri: you are talking to a bot.
<mauri> Jucato: i understand now
<stdin> jonny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Beryl are good
<Jucato> mauri: try asking in #kubuntu-it
<jonny> Excellent.  Thanks for your help mate.
<mauri> Jucato: here is not good
<mauri> Jucato: can you help me?
<Jucato> mauri: sorry, I don't know webcams
<kylewilliams> whats the problem?
<mauri> Jucato: i have a symple problem with the time shows in the desktop
<mauri> Jucato: it has 2 hours more than pc time
<mauri> i dont know how to change because if i change the clock in the desktop, also the machine clock change
<arash> Hi, guys, I want to copy a whole DVD to my harddrive, is that possible with K3b?
<dappermuis> yes
<dappermuis> is it an encrypted dvd?
<arash> dappermuis , I have no idea :-/
<dappermuis> well put it to you this way...are yo going to copying it illegally?
<arash> It's one normal that you buy at store that has a movie on it
<dappermuis> arash, ok. you'll need libdvdcss then
<arash> hmm, im not sure, it's from the library and my mom doesn't have time to watch it so :p ...
<dappermuis> ya ok...im not really ocncerned if you're copying it illegally or not
<dappermuis> im just trying to figure out if it has encrytion or not
<dappermuis> anyway, install libdvdcss
<arash> ok thx
<dappermuis> that will handle the decryption, and then copy it in k3b and just check the option to "only create iso"
<arash> ah, thanks :)
<dappermuis> alternatively, you could copy it with k9copy or rip it with acidrip
<arash> did you mean 'libdvdcss2' , 'libdvdcss' doens't exist in adept :p
<combinio> if i install fglrx drivers with 'sh ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run' command - how can i remove them ??
<combinio> :: i mean this program install it instead me
<Jucato> !libdvdcss
<dappermuis> arah, yes that one's fine
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<arash> thanks dappermuis and Jucato
<dappermuis> np
<nkalinic> how do I install a program from a tar.gz file?
<arash> nkalinic , before installing, I think it's best to check if the program already exists in adept..., elseway I think you just can rightclick and click install package
<mumificirani> oh
<mumificirani> tnx :)
<mumificirani> one problem
<mumificirani> I dont see Install package on the pop up menu when I rightclick :\
<dappermuis> mumificirani, do you have universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<arash> mumificirani , hmm ,first check if the webpage you download from has any instructions... (or do what dapper just said first)
<mumificirani> yes
<tluca1> Is there a way to get konqueror to use the gecko rendering engine?
<dappermuis> other than that, installing from source is a relatively easy process - everyone should learn to do it
<mumificirani> dapper then teach me xD
<mumificirani> I knew it before now I lost it somehow
<dappermuis> mumificirani, ok - well you first need to extract the tar.gz file
<mumificirani> yeah I did it
<tluca1> anybody?:- Is there a way to get konqueror to use the gecko rendering engine?
<arash> !patience |tluca1
<ubotu> tluca1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tluca1> sorry
<dappermuis> tluca1, i dont know - but what's wrong with khtml?
<tluca1> dappermuis: it doesn't render all pages correctly and I wan't to be able to view them right without changing browser
<mumificirani> ok now I extracted this
<mumificirani> now what
<dappermuis> now cd into the directory
<mumificirani> ok
<dappermuis> and run ./configure - that checks if your computer meets all the requirements required to compile the program
<mumificirani> hm
<mumificirani> i put ./configure and it says no such file
<mumificirani> I'm trying to install VisualBoyAdvance that's the point
<dappermuis> post the output of a "ls"
<arash> what??? that exists even in 'install/remove' programs :O (right?)
<mumificirani> it does?
<mumificirani> hm ok
<mumificirani> xD
<dappermuis> hehe
<mumificirani> what's the name of the package?
<dappermuis> visualboyadvance
<arash> I think
<mumificirani> oh it works
<mumificirani> xD
<mumificirani> Now that I installed it where will I find it?
<sophy> hi
<Aranel> hi, can I ALT+TAB like switcher in full screen applications ?
<dappermuis> mumificirani, it should be under KMenu -> Games
<dappermuis> Aranel, i don't see why not
<mumificirani> dapper but it isn't
<mumificirani> should I ctrl-alt-bksp?
<arash> mumificirani , meh, it just takes 15 sec to restart anyway so :)
<mumificirani> yeah :)
<hcbox> my gstreamer crash, one of a reseaon of that could be from the soundcard i dont have ?
<dappermuis> haha
<dappermuis> i'd never used ctrl+alt+bkspc before
<arash> dappermuis , are you kiddding me?
<arash> man, linux crashes all the time :p, so you have to do it...
<dappermuis> arash, nope - i've never had to restart X
<dappermuis> arash, thats not linux crashing, thats X crashing
<dappermuis> and it usually only happens if you mess with beryl and video card drivers and stuff
<mumificirani> X window system xD
<arash> Yea, that's correct, but still... , dappermuis , yea  , usuall because that or because Lazarus :p
<dappermuis> mumificirani, try running visualboyadvance from the command line and see what happens
<mauri> anyone know how to kubuntu able to recognize a webcam?
<dappermuis> mauri, it should be able to
<mauri> dappermuis: when i connect it to usb port, the device /dev/video is not created
<dappermuis> mauri, well then see what device is created
<dappermuis> when you connect it do a "dmesg | tail|
<mauri> it seems that no device is created
<dappermuis> mauri, then your device is dead...whenever a device is plugged into usb a kernel event happens
<sahin_h> mauri: Here's an article: http://www.linux.com/feature/118896
<sahin_h> mauri: webcam under linux in general
<sahin_h> mauri: Maybe it will be nady for you...
<deviance> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sahin_h> mauri: Sorry, so I mean... Maybe it will be handy for you...
<dappermuis> nice article sahin_h
<mauri> sahin_h: i installed gspca module but it doesn't work
<sahin_h> mauri: I have no idea, i just show this article. I bookmarked two days ago.
<sahin_h> mauri: I have no webcam at all, so I have no real experiences.
<dappermuis> i once got a webcam to work
<sophy> Why KNetworkManager doesn't connect my computer to the Net automatically at the boot (at least to the network) ?
<sophy> (at least to the last network)
<dappermuis> sophy, it might be that it needs a password which isn't available at boot
<sophy> dappermuis: what doesn't it remember the passwords ? Can it be changed ?
<sophy> dappermuis: why
<danya> hello .. I'm having problems with aMSN .. when I launch it .. and click on the tray icon .. It doesnt work ..
<dappermuis> sophy: the password used by knetworkmanager are usually stored by kwallet, kwallet isn't available at boot. So, you have to wait till kde starts and then allow knetworkmanager to open kwallet
<dappermuis> so that it can get the password and connect
<arash> why do k9Copy ask for filename for all the 50 segments in a DVD? can't you tell it to auto-name the .avi-files?
<sophy> dappermuis: how to allow knetworkmanager to open kwallet, and how to store the wep key in kwallet ?
<mauri> sahin_h: ok thans
<sahin_h> mauri: np
<dappermuis> arash: are you trying to rip the dvd to avi?
<arash> dappermuis , yea, since I discovered that it can include subtitles with the .avi automatically :)
<ubuntu> hello
<dappermuis> arash: i've never really like ripping dvds with k9copy. i much prefer acidrip
<arash> lemmetry :
<oneword> Hi, Im helping a friend convert to kubuntu, how do you open konqueror as root?
<dappermuis> sophy: when you connect to the network you should tell knetworkmanager to store the password
<arash> gksu konquerer
<ubuntu> open a shell and type s
<arash> well konqueror*
<dappermuis> this is ubuntu
<oneword> Its not working for him, X is refusing to connect
<ubuntu> su
<dappermuis> i mean kubuntu, so use kdesu konqueror
<Briareos1> I am trying to add a "Play DVD with MPlayer" to the dialog which pop-ups when i put a dvd into the drive. so I configured the option with the command "mplayer dvd://", but i get an error - something like "invalid address: ."
<oneword> It's not working..
<sophy> dappermuis: it doesn't ask me to save the password...
<sophy> dappermuis: I have nowhere to set it ?
<dappermuis> sophy, when you connect to the network does it ask you for a password?
<Briareos1> any idea or hints on that?
<dappermuis> Briareos, it might be that you need to specify the dvd path
<dappermuis> so use dvd://dev/dvd or whatever
<sophy> dappermuis: it asks me for an hex wep key, but not for a password
<dappermuis> well yes, the wep key - is there no option to store the key?
<llutz> dappermuis: that is defined by option "-dvd-device" to mplayer
<sophy> dappermuis: no...
<dazjorz> Hi
<nkalinic> ok another problem
<dappermuis> sophy: ok, well unfortunately I can't check for you because I don't have access to a wireless network at the moment
<dazjorz> On Kubuntu.com, I have the choice between an x86 and an AMD64 CD to download
<nkalinic> How do I install Java Runtime for Firefox/Konqueror?
<dappermuis> llutz: ok, thanks
<dazjorz> now, I have an Intel Core 2 Duo, which is 64-bits, but not AMD.
<dazjorz> Will the AMD64 bits work OK / better than the x86-CD ?
<llutz> dazjorz: amd64 would work but i doubt you need it :)
<dappermuis> nkalinic: for firefox install sun-java6-plugin
<dazjorz> llutz: Yeah you're right, I probably wouldn't need the extra speed
<dazjorz> llutz: so you recommend I use the x86?
<llutz> dazjorz: 64bit only advantages are handling of >4GB RAM, interupts etc. no speed improvement at normal systems
<dazjorz> oh, by the way, I am going to play some games like UT2004, so any bit of extra speed is better
<kaminix2> I just scanned this image: http://img486.imageshack.us/img486/3892/coversg2.jpg  Any ideas as to how I can "fix it" (I'm mostly thinking about the grid thingie)? Oh, and this is a cut and reencoded version to minimize the filesize, the original is 300x300 pixels larger and in png.
<llutz> dazjorz: use 32bit and enjoy it
<dazjorz> llutz: Okay, thanks :)
<dazjorz> llutz: A friend of mine says 64-bits OSes are a lot faster on 64-bits processors, because they implement the newest feature sets like SSE2, SSE3 and Intel VT
<mauri> anyone know how to kubuntu able to recognize a webcam?
<dazjorz> llutz: a difference of 20-25%
<llutz> dazjorz: those features are used with 32bit too
<llutz> dazjorz: lol
<llutz> dazjorz: sorry but i don't believe that improvement on an average pc-system for private-users
<combinio> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dazjorz> llutz: He says SSE3 isn't available at all on 32-bits processors
<dazjorz> But oh well
<dazjorz> I'll try 64 bits, if it gives any problems, I'll go back to 32
<arash> mauri, tried asking ubotu?
<nkalinic> Ok I installed the plugin but java still doenst work
<dappermuis> nkalinic, thats a plugin for firefox
<nkalinic> well yes
<mauri> arash: how can i do it
<nkalinic> I know I am on FFX but it still doesn't work
<combinio> if have an error with gxlinfo | grep direct which is "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" what it means ?
<arash> !webcam | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<combinio> and Direct Rendering - NO
<dappermuis> nkalinic: point you address bar to about:plugins and see what's there
<nkalinic> ok
<mauri> arash: the guide is not enoght
<mauri> arash: the guide is not enogh
<arash> mauri: how come ?
<nkalinic> dapper everything is yes
<mauri> arash: sorry i dont understand
<dappermuis> nkalinic, then it should work
<arash> mauri: have you read the guides through?
<nkalinic> well it doesnt
<nkalinic> =D
<dappermuis> :D
<dappermuis> ha! i don't know then
<dappermuis> what page are you trying to access?
<nkalinic> some kind of java based chat :\
<sophy> I have a lot of movies Kaffeine can't read or just read the sound, what packages do I need to make it work ?
<dappermuis> sophy: libdvdcss2
<dappermuis> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dappermuis> nkalinic, whats the url? then i can see if it works for me
<llutz> sophy: dvd-media or media-files?
<nkalinic> http://damir1977.coolfreepage.com/chat.html
<chook> #kubuntu-fr
<llutz> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<chook> plz how i can join the french room(kubuntu) forgot when i use mi client heheh
<fdoving> chook: /join #kubuntu-fr
<chook> thx fdoving ;)
<sophy> dappermuis: I have libdvdcss2 already
<chook>  /join #kubuntu-fr
<dappermuis> nkalinic: works for me :/
<dappermuis> sophy: see llutz post above
<sophy> dappermuis: yes...
<dappermuis> sohpy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<llutz> sophy: libdvdcss2 is only imprortant for playing dvds, not avi/wmv/ogg-files
<nkalinic> dapper
<nkalinic> what are all the avaiable plugins for java?
<nkalinic> or java web runtimes neverthless
<danya> guys ... my screen light without any notice is not on :| .. I cant see clearly lol !!
<dappermuis> nkalinic: there's j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin and sun-java-5 plugin
<dappermuis> sorry, thats sun-java5-plugin
<nkalinic> kk
<chook> yeees working di french rooom :)
<sophy> llutz: what to I need to play avi/wmv/ogg-files ?
<nkalinic> I know that before resseting the KDE java worked on Konqueror
<dappermuis> nkalinic: it might also do you good just to install the full java6 package
<nkalinic> which is?
<dappermuis> sun-java6-jre
<nkalinic> ok
<llutz> sophy: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<djdarkman_> why is phpmyadmin messed up?
<djdarkman_> #1045 - Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<djdarkman_> it never gave me this error
<nkalinic> omg
<nkalinic> I have java6 alreday installed :(
<dappermuis> hmmm :/
<dthacker> !restricted | sophy
<ubotu> sophy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Viper550> Is KDE 4 Beta 2 any good?
<stdin> depends what you call "good"
<dappermuis> dunno, im just downloading gutsy tribe 5 now, and then im gonna install kde beta 2 and test it :D
<dthacker> Viper550: define good,  and remember what Beta means.
<mauri> anyone know how to kubuntu able to recognize a webcam?
<sophy> dappermuis: I ran the big command in it... I'll test it right now... thanks :)
<Viper550> I mean good, as in, how much better,different,etc is it compared to 3.5?
<stdin> Viper550: massive difference, not usable yet tho
<danya_> hello ..
<judgen> whoohaa
<danya_> I dont know whats wrong with my system guys
<dthacker> Viper550: I don't install Beta's, except for testing U/K/Edubuntu releases, sorry
<stdin> djdarkman_: btw, I'm working on your bug :p
<Viper550> I have used a KDE beta before, KDE 3.5 RC1
<judgen> danya_ ok
<danya_> sometimes when I log in ... the desktop wont download
<djdarkman_> stdin: how did this happen?
<djdarkman_> on my laptop i have feisty too
<dthacker> mauri: give us a specific model and error and we may be able to help you
<danya_> and now im on KDE .. and its kinda slow .. and freezes and stuff ..
<djdarkman_> is this a newer phpmyadmin?
<djdarkman_> and the install script is wrong?
<stdin> djdarkman_: I mean your "other" bug
<judgen> danya what kind of freezes?
<djdarkman_> the one with smplayer? stdin
<mauri> dthacker: the model:http://www.emtec-international.com/en/produit.php?categorie=AVNOM&gamme=AV%20WEBCAMS&ss_gamme=W300
<stdin> djdarkman_: yeah
<danya_> judgen it's just too slow .. the ff window kind of freezes for a couple of seconds ..
<mauri> dthacker: the error: device /dev/video is not created
<stdin> djdarkman_: you have no idea the trouble it's giving me now :p
<judgen> danya_: is your swap mounted?
<djdarkman_> lol :D
<djdarkman_> why stdin I compiled it without trouble
<danya_> judgen : whats that ? .. I'm a new user
<stdin> djdarkman_: compiling is the easy part, I've done that dozens of times (today), it's splitting the packages up
<dthacker> mauri: do you get a prompt asking how to handle the cam when you plug it in?  (dthacker has no webcam stuff :()
<judgen> danya_: its a partition for swapping files. Almost like the pagefile in windows.
<dthacker> oops, afk for a sec.
<djdarkman_> stdin: are you trying to split it up the way that only the installing differs and the source is the same?
<danya_> judgen : I'm not sure ...
<danya_> judgen : I've been on ubuntu for 2 months I think
<stdin> djdarkman_: yep, one source, 3 packages
<judgen> danya_: ok
<djdarkman_> hmnm stdin that sounds elegant... but hard
<judgen> danya_: is it only ff that freezes?
<stdin> djdarkman_: it is, but it's a good learning experience :p
<danya_> judgen : the desktop is fine now ..
<mauri> dthacker: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4     AND    configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<danya_> judgen :I had a problem last week with gnome .. the desktop wouldnt load .. someone told me to delete all gnome files and log in again ..
<stdin> djdarkman_: I've learnt more about makefiles in the last few hours than I knew in total :)
<patrick__> hello
<djdarkman_> stdin: that sounds promissing, is it because of kde4?
<danya_> judgen :I it worked fine ... bs now I'm having it again ... not always but sometimes :S .. I restart x .. and log in again and it works .. but yesterday aMSN starting to act weird ! .. and today I cant launch it ! .. when I click on the tray icon it wont work
<stdin> djdarkman_: well no, I was just board and thought it would teach me more about packaging :p which it is doing
<patrick__> I'm facing a connection problem with conqueror... but it's ok with firefox...
<judgen> using compositin effects danya_ ?
<mauri> dthacker: do you received the dmesg log
<danya_> judgen : like compiz ?
<judgen> danya_:  yeh
<djdarkman_> stdin: is there a tool that can help packageeing I mean in a wizard for or something?
<patrick__> it's ok when I connect with an ethernet connection... but not with a wifi connection :s
<danya_> judgen : used to .. but when I deleted gnome files .. it's not woring anymore tho I still have the tray icon .. but I dont have compiz on kde
<djdarkman_> brb
<dthacker> back
<judgen> danya_: ATI card?
<stdin> djdarkman_: sortof, yeah. all cli tho, I've been reading https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html to learn how
<ksivaji> is it possible to unzip zip file using Ark ?
<Viper550> Has anyone tried KDE 4?
<danya_> judgen : intel
<stdin> djdarkman_: only started a couple days ago
<judgen> danya_: oh.
<ksivaji>  stdin hi
<stdin> key ksivaji
<mauri> dthacker: are you still there
<danya_> judgen : oh good or bad :P .. I heard it's the best
<dthacker> mauri: yep, researching
<judgen> danya_: its great. i love my intel card
<weber_> #kubuntu-de
<patrick__> Same problem with kopete... but OK with gaim...
<ksivaji> stdin  is it possible to unzip zip file using Ark ?
<judgen> danya_: i thought it might have been related to the ATI fglrx driver. It made my previous computer have the same issues you describe.
<danya_> judgen .. Im not really sure whats wrong with the system .. it works fine then not .. and like that .. I dont want one day to turn on my laptop and finding it not working at all :(
<judgen> danya_: the HDD might be damaged. EXT is extremly sensitive to such stuff.
<stdin> ksivaji: should be, as long as you have unzip installed
<Viper550> there are KDE4 packagea in Gutsy, right?
<judgen> danya_: does the drive make any sounds?
<ksivaji> stdin error:  invalid compressed data to inflate
<judgen> except under load ofcourse.
<danya_> judgen .. not really .. just the normal sounds
<judgen> danya_: im afraid i cannot help you. As i dont know whats causing it. Im sorry.
<danya_> judgen .. u know .. someone was helping me with installing compiz again since it wasnt working after deleting the files ..
<danya_> judgen he gave me a script he made .. but it didnt work ..
<stdin> ksivaji: try in the command line, see if you get a better error message
<judgen> danya_: do a complete deinstall of compiz
<danya_> judgen : whts the command line for that plz ?
<ksivaji> stdin see this http://pastebin.com/d3cce0204
<judgen> danya_: i im fairly certain it has to do with compositing
<judgen> danya_: gimme a sec.
<immortal_punk> how can i use hibernate from console?
<danya_> judgen : yea I thought so too cuz I kind of started having most of the problems after the script .. I couldnt find the guy in the chat rooms again !
<judgen> danya_:  sudo apt-get remove compiz-core desktop-effects
<dthacker> mauri: I see no entries for that webcam in the forums.  Is it a new model?
<llutz> immortal_punk: sudo echo disk >/sys/power/state
<stdin> ksivaji: I dee you needed sudo, did you open ark as root?
<ksivaji> ya
<immortal_punk> llutz: thank u
<danya_> judgen : really thank u :D appreciated
<judgen> danya_: you can also search in synaptic for any installed packages with the name compiz or xgl in them and select them for removal
<mauri> dthacker: probably is a new model but is cheap
<mauri> dthacker: do you know why /dev/video device is not created
<danya_> judgen : do u use wine ?
<dthacker> mauri: no
<patrick__> is there an offline mode for konqueror ?
<mauri> dthacker: is this the right place to ask for
<dthacker> mauri: I would go to launchpad and make a support request.
<dthacker> mauri: you can post your device info and dmesg files there
<judgen> danya_:  rarely..
<judgen> danya_: only to play call of duty
<dthacker> mauri: and someone may be able to see the problem
<danya_> judgen : aha .. just thought u might help me with it lol
<judgen> danya_: sure
<mauri> which is the address
<judgen> what seems to be the problem?
<mauri> dthacker: whici is the address
<dthacker> mauri: https://answers.launchpad.net/
<danya_> judgen ; simply its not working .. lol .. it only worked for an mp3 converter .. but for photoshop and a sony ericsson pc suite it wont :(
<judgen> danya_: using the ubuntu version or the one at winehq repos?
<mauri> dthacker: thanks
<judgen> danya_: photoshop CS3 isnt supported with wine. just so you know. but the older versions work afaik
<dthacker> mauri: np, sorry I wasn't more help
<danya_> judgen : I dont know which repos .. they were for a 64-bit .. and it was an older version CS2 i blv
<judgen> danya_: the sony ericsson stuff connects through an proprietary windows driver to your phone and wine dont simulate windows in the driver level. so it shouldnt work.
<danya_> judgen : aha ... so I should install windows lol !
<danya_> judgen : ok last favor .. since I got ur attention :P ... what should I do with aMSN ?
<judgen> danya_: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2631
<judgen> look at this
<judgen> install 7.0 instead of CS 7.0 works perfectly
<judgen> danya_: remove it. Install kopete instead. It always works perfectly for me..
<ksivaji> !bzip2recover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bzip2recover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danya_> judgen .. I dont like kopete .. and I rarely work on kde
<danya_> judgen : .. but the ratings of the link u gave me above is garbage lol
<judgen> danya_:  what wm do you use then?
<judgen> danya_: i know. Thats why i said CS2 dont work well
<judgen> 7.0 works perfectly
<danya_> judgen : whats a wm ?
<judgen> danya_: Windowmagnager. Or to be exact. What desktop do you prefer then?
<emilsedgh> danya_: WindowManager
<danya_> judgen .. gnome
<judgen> danya_: tried Gaim?
<danya_> judgen .. nope
<judgen> danya_: its atleast a hundred times better than aMsn in my experience. And kopete even above that
<danya_> judgen : .. ah I'm on Gaim now .. since aMSN isnt working .. I dont know why I like aMSN .. probably because I got used to it
<emule> hallo wie geht es euch????????????
<judgen> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<titanix88> huh?
<emule> hallo
<emule> wie geht es euch
<judgen> English channel
<titanix88> emule : r u nazi?
<emule> pech
<maverick_> !german | emule
<ubotu> emule: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<judgen> mature titanix88
<stdin> titanix88: don't do that...
<stdin> !guidelines | titanix88
<ubotu> titanix88: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<czer323> judgen, are you a republican?  TECHNICALLY, it's the same question.  It just depends on your personal social take.
<danya_> judgen : thank u for ur help
<judgen> i dont ask political non-opensource related questions in a linux channel
<danya_> czer323 :maybe he/she takes it really personal ..
<czer323> danya_, maybe they didn't.
<maverick_> czer323: when you ask someone if he beongs to a faction/group which you know already that this provokes him/her ...well, i don't think it's the same
<danya_> czer323 : maybe they do
<czer323> danya_, the world may never know.  Unless you ask.
<danya_> yea It's not really the same
<danya_> doesnt have to be sensitive Q's like these :)
<titanix88> actually our country suffered serious genocide far greater than nazi era . it just didn't catch international attention.:(
<czer323> They're only sensitive because you make them sensitive.
<judgen> czer323: its like asking someone that works at a daycare center, if he likes to work there since he is a pedofile
<danya_> titanix88 : whats ur country ?
<czer323> You simply add your own social context.
<titanix88> bangladesh
<llutz> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<judgen> llutz:  thanks
* stdin puts his kicking boot on and watches...
<czer323> judgen, That's a legitimate question.  I wouldn't want my child in that daycare if there was a pedophile that worked there.  It might be socially awkward, but extremely legitmate.
<czer323> Anyway, i'll buzz off.
<judgen> czer323: if he/she was, would they tell the truth?
<czer323> You may never know the real answer.  Unless you ask.
<stdin> judgen, czer323: if you want to continue that discussion, take it elsewere
<judgen> this is a linux channel, dont ask such things. as it does not matter.
* dthacker leaves in 20 minutes. who's got a 20 minute long problem to solve?
<judgen> dthacker: i want all packages in all repos on my 80mb 386 computer... can you solve that =)
* titanix88 says u wouldn't mind if i asked a pakistani if he were in the army in 1971.would u?
<stdin> titanix88: stop that or leave, your choice
<titanix88> ok,just clearyfying.
<titanix88> sorry if
<titanix88> i hurt anyone.
<dthacker> judgen: http://www.freenas.org/   Just ignore that little BSD guy in the corner
* dthacker puts himself on probation for being mildly OT
<judgen> dthacker:  haha
<titanix88> ot?
<judgen> btw what heppened to the PPC verson of u/k/x buntu?
<judgen> OT=off topic
<stdin> !ppc | judgen
<ubotu> judgen: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<dthacker> as in not discussing kubuntu, which is this channel's purpose
<titanix88> ohh...i was too:)
<alan__> mornin guys
<BurningRanger> hey fellas, just got a dell inspiron and popped Kubuntu onto it, and am having some networking issues. anyone willing to help?
<alan__> small anoyance, but amarok (using xine) is skipping at certain moments, especially when dialogue boxes pop open, but not when I open actual programs. it's not the fastest computer, but an Athlon XP 2400+ w/ 1GB of ram
<BurningRanger> i'm currently not even able to get wired networking going...
<BurningRanger> alan__: my suggestion would be to use a different sound system
<judgen> stdin: was the PPC LTS too?
<BurningRanger> like ALSA/ESD/OSS and all that
<combinio> can someone help with Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". ?? [;
<stdin> judgen: I think so, should be
<alan__> burning, "dmesg|grep eth"?
<dthacker> BurningRanger: I only have about 10 mins but first things first.  You've got Nic connected and lights on, right?
<alan__> and xine uses also, to sue anotehr amarok backend I'd ahve to compile it, they were taken out of the repositories :\
<BurningRanger> NIC is connected, the light is on.
<judgen> I have a tiny problem with my sound too actually. I cant get it to play sufficiently loud. Even with all mixer settings at max, i still only get enought sound to hear it kinda low. As im hearing impaired its vital that i can get it louder.
<dthacker> BurningRanger: good.  is the wired nic eth0
<dthacker> ?
<BurningRanger> actually hang on, it's not actually connected right now because i put the wire over to my desktop to join here,
<BurningRanger> and now that i look atit
<BurningRanger> the light i saw might've been the power lights leaking from the inside.
<BurningRanger> let me take another test please, brb
* dthacker learned this a 1 in the morning with his boss standing over him...If it's not plugged in, it won't work
<alan__> true story
<dthacker> and that's why I never assume silly stuff, 'cos I know I make silly mistakes
<titanix88> anyone knows why irc hosts all tech chats?
<GIn> how do you install a theme in kde?
<titanix88> why not another protocol?
<llutz> titanix88: which?
<alan__> Settings --> Appearance and Themes --> Theme manager?
<judgen> titanix88: IRC is universal, works on most systems and it can be used to text-based systems
<alan__> in kcontrol... which I think is still hidden by default for some stupid reason
<titanix88> like yahoo,gtalk etc.
<stdin> titanix88: IRC has been around forever, it's open, tested and true, that's why
<llutz> titanix88: nobody wants to depend on yahoo/google/<company of your choice>, even if they use xmpp
<titanix88> maybe irc 2 can evolve.
<stdin> into what?
<titanix88> like internet2.0
<judgen> LOL internet 2.0 is just a laugh
* dthacker heads out on errands. good localtime all.
<titanix88> flashy new technology.
<judgen> titanix88:  like what?
<mosno> ETOOMANYINTERNETS
<GIn> how do you install a theme in kde?
<stdin> !changethemes | GIn
<ubotu> GIn: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<judgen> anyone got a solution to my sound problem. In BeOS it works fine to play louder (alot louder in fact maybe 10 times louder)
<judgen> but in kubuntu it wont work to play louder. All is maxed out and i get a weak low sound at best.
* TECKBW says hi all
<titanix88> if irc was enough than why comanies keep making new protocol and the get success?that's my logic.
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<stdin> titanix88: most actually use a form of IRC, yahoo for instance does
* stdin slams titanix88's logic
<judgen> titanix88: because they want to reach out to the non-technical audiences that likes images and sounds in their conversations. IRC is better for technical stuff just because they DONT allow that kinda crap
<titanix88> hey blueskaj.
<judgen> hare rama...
<judgen> this song rocks.
<BluesKaj> hi titanix88
<titanix88> stdin,judgen:got it!
* titanix88  feels ashamed for his logic. lol
<TECKBW> looking for help to upgrade from dapper to fiesty fawn, I have the disk ordered through shipit
<emilsedgh> TECKBW: Disks are not for upgrading...
<arash> emilsedgh, I think they are...
* ksivaji i think it is not possible to upgrade with shipit disk
<stdin> TECKBW: you'll have to go from dapper > edgy > feisty
<BluesKaj> depends on one's definition of upgrade
<arash> emilsedgh, not their main purpose, yes, but I remember they say when u upfrade that you can save bandwith in case you put in disk
<TECKBW> well I had 6.06 and now i have 7.04 on cd the one from shipit
<kaminix2> Can I use convert (the imagemagick program) to resize to X% of the image's original size?
<titanix88> with live cd upgrade is not possible.
<judgen> hmm seems it has nothing to do with the soundsystem that my volume sliders dont go higher,,,
<stdin> arash: only with the alternate cd
<emilsedgh> arash: they do not have packages, so they couldnt upgrade...
<judgen> wonder what it could be?
<TECKBW> internet update would not be suitable...don't have the speed, nor the bandwidth
<arash> titanix88 , yes type 'imagemagick --help' I think
<judgen> TECKBW: isnt the internet upgrade only about 800mb or so?
<TECKBW> anyother way I can upgrade
<arash> stdin, emilsedh, ah I see, never mind then :)
<TECKBW> well, I live in the kalahari, so internet is slow and expensive
<kaminix2> arash: Highlighted the wrong person? ^^
<judgen> ooh a south african, nice
<arash> kaminix2:  yes :p
* titanix88 does not likes open cd context in the live cd.
<GIn> what to install to get the command svn?
<TECKBW> nope...not south african....I am from Botswana in actual fact
<TECKBW> neighbors
<ksivaji> my system hang only when i start a game called Xmoto is it possible to find the reason why it hang ?
<stdin> GIn: subversion
<titanix88> teckbw is a original ubuntu.
<TECKBW> so basically there is no chance of keeping my settings and upgrading to 7.04...would have to do clean install...would that be the correct assumption
<BluesKaj> TECKBW afraid so
<arash> cant teckbw just order the two CD's required for the upgrade?
<titanix88> why they only ship edubutu non-live?
* BluesKaj hates being the bearer of bad news 
<TECKBW> I did not see any upgrade disks on the shipit web site
<ksivaji> how to extract a file that comes with extension >pk3
<TECKBW> np
<llutz> kaminix2: convert -resize \%50 image.jpg out.jpg
<ksivaji> how to unzip or untar a file that comes with extension >pk3
<GIn> any one here use the theme Domino ?
<titanix88> teckbw : use the edubuntu disk.
<kaminix2> llutz: Didn't need the escape :)
<TECKBW> I don't have edubuntu disk...will have to order and wait another 5 weeks
<BurningRanger> so i've got wired internet working now. i'm not sure what the problem was.
<titanix88> teckbw :u can dlod the iso s then.
<TECKBW> I was wondering is there any way to add the repos from the cd to the apt config files
<BurningRanger> dmesg|grep eth brings up a few things, one of which mentioned ipV6 not being supported by my router
<BurningRanger> still no wireless.
<TECKBW> nope, can't download is0s dont have the bandwidth.
<BurningRanger> i go to knetwork manager and try to enable wireless, and it gives me a motionless dialog box.
<BluesKaj> TECKBW, there is a way to preserve your settings ...let me do a search for a few mins ...i think it'will help
<titanix88> teckbw:sudo apt-cdrom add
<TECKBW> ok will try that
<BurningRanger> is there anywhere i can go to get feedback as to why my wireless won't work? an error message at least?
<titanix88> blueskaj:copy ur home folder.
<judgen> titanix88: he does now have the badwith
<GIn> any one here use the theme Domino ?
<ksivaji> .pk3 is a compressed file is there any tool in ubuntu to uncompress it
<TECKBW> will I be able to upgrade using the cd and adept then...that way saving bandwidth?/
<BluesKaj> titanix ...not necesarily...depends on his "settings"
<BurningRanger> anyone have any idea why that happens? Knetwork manager doesnt even return an error message when i try to activate wireless. it just gives a dialog box that does nothing, and then goes away after some time.
<BurningRanger> do i need a new driver?
<titanix88> anyone know any irc channel solely non technical?
<stdin> titanix88: ##social
<titanix88> stdin: really?!?
<stdin> there are many, many, channels. lots aren't "technical"
<stdin> titanix88: /list to see them all
<BluesKaj> how does one format a USB stick to ext?
<stdin> BluesKaj: with mke2fs  (or a GUI)
<llutz> BluesKaj: change partitiontype to "linux" and mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdXY then
<TECKBW> i have another problem, the whole reason I wanted to upgrade...my lan card which is pcmcia only works if plugged in after booting to the desktop
<TECKBW> is there any way to sort out the problem
<clintc_home> trying to get an maudio delta 66 to work with kubuntu 7.04, everthing looks right but there is no sound, hardware has been verified to be good with dual boot to windows
<clintc_home> envy24control sees pcm output, interrupts are not shared
<TECKBW> i have another problem, the whole reason I wanted to upgrade...my lan card which is pcmcia only works if plugged in after booting to the desktop
<TECKBW> is there any way to sort out the problem
<clintc_home> can anyone help with this sound problem or recommend a better channel?
<ckd> have a problem with avant-navigator
<ckd> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14694/
<BurningRanger> hey guys i'm trying to follow this howto: http://www.linux-geek.org/index.php/2007/04/22/dell-1390-native-linux-driver-how-to-updated
<BurningRanger> and i get an error message at the last step:
<BurningRanger> tar: /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko: Cannot chdir: No such file or directory
<BurningRanger> did i do something wrong...?
<TECKBW> my lan card is a cat5 type 10/100 nic
<BurningRanger> what file is it telling me i'm misssing
<stdin> BurningRanger: are you on feisty ?
<BurningRanger> i am on 7.04. that's feisty right
<stdin> BurningRanger: what's the command you put in?
<BurningRanger> sorry i've been away from ubuntu for a while
<BurningRanger> sudo tar xvjf ./bcm43xx-64bit.ko.tar.bz2 -C /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko
<stdin> BurningRanger: that's not what it says to put, take off the 'bcm43xx.ko' bit
<BurningRanger> oh. good call
<BurningRanger> right, then. by reboot it means a full reboot right, not just restarting X
<stdin> yeah, but I'd do a "sudo depmod -a" first
<hcbox> is there a problem with audigy 1 wiith IEEE 1394 in kubuntu cause it seems to be unrecognized
<BurningRanger> no response, just another prompt. what's that supposed to do
<stdin> BurningRanger: updates the module list, no error means no error :)
<BurningRanger> sweet.
<BurningRanger> let's fire this baby up then shall weee
<BurningRanger> brb.
<giovanni> sfor support in italian?
<GIn> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GIn> amarok can't play mp3 files??
<GIn> :S
<stdin> sure it can
<hcbox> my pci slot is mass-killing all my sound cards
<GIn> stdin, it says it can't
<jhutchins> GIn: have you installed xine-extracodecs?
<stdin> GIn: did you read the link ubotu gave you?
<hcbox> jhutchins: no :D
<stdin> ie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3#head-eea6f341d3c611167270106a187907c2a23e08e2
<gutts[away] > Ceci est un chan sur debian
<stdin> !fr | gutts[away] 
<ubotu> gutts[away] : Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stdin> !away > gutts[away] 
<combo> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ksivaji> please someone tell me how to uncompress or unzip a .pk3 file in konsole
<runlevelten> a pk3 is a zip file man.
<runlevelten> use unzip.
<BluesKaj> Gents , not able to format my USB stick here are some of the complaints ..dev/sde1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here! then , umount: /dev/sde1 mount disagrees with the fstab
<stdin> BluesKaj: see what "mount" says?
<rothchild> hi can someone tell me how to turn off the american dictionary in open office so that it respects my english (UK) spellings? (and uses it by default - I've set the language and locale settings but it's still underlining things where it wants to put a z rather than an s)
<runlevelten> there's a gb openoffice package isn't there?
<runlevelten> Also, don't be surprised if it isn't perfect.
<x5> think u can do dat in tools
<judgen> anyone know where i can download the wasp icon set for kde?
<judgen> kde-look.org link is dead
<bizkut> http://www.kde-look.org/ is alive
<rothchild> runlevelten yes and I have it installed but for some reason it want's to use both dictionaries!?
<judgen> bizkut:  yes it is, but not the link on the site to the wasp theme.
<bizkut> i don't see any dead link
<rothchild> and if something is spelt with an s rather than a z it underlines it but gives me the option to tell it that it is a uk word, this is just daft
<judgen> bizkut: search for wasp and try to download it.
<richard_> hey is there a way to share files using cifs? I am having issues sharing a multi-user db file with smb...
<judgen> Richard smb=cif
<bizkut> judgen: the color scheme?
<bizkut> judgen: or icon?
<richard_> ok i'm having issues sharing a multi-user db file with smb can someone give me some help plz?
<kkathman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GIn> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found.
<GIn> what do I need?
<richard_> GIn what are you trying to build?
<stdin> Qt headers
<GIn> opaquedark-0.1
<GIn> it is a window decoration for kde
<richard_> ok
<GIn> what package should I i nstall?
<x5> anyone had successfully installed a S3 UniChrome
<judgen> bizkut: icon
<stdin> GIn: I'd say you need libqt3-mt-dev
<richard_> poison-- worked for me ootb
<judgen> btw is there any emerald decorator that looks limilar to BeOS?
<bizkut> judgen: http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=9763&id=2 - this link dead. Not kde-look.org
<judgen> bizkut: thats what i said
<judgen> i was looking for a mirror
<GIn> compile error :S
<stdin> !compile | GIn
<ubotu> GIn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<parsnip> hi all
<parsnip> i just downloaded a video but its compressed into a .SOL file
<parsnip> can anyone suggest a solution to get this played at all
<poison--> richard_ , ootb... im new to kubuntu, is dat a package
<poison--> and damn thing dont seems to find my interrogation key here lmao
<runlevelten> Well firstly, I have to underline the irony of it being called an "SOL" and not playing.
<runlevelten> Then I will see if anything plays it :D
<parsnip> cheers runlevelten
<kabuto> salut
<Hub441> hi!
<parsnip> sup Hub441
<Hub441> i've read about using "pin_helper" in hcid.conf. is this still needed for feisty? daemon.log says that this is a unknowen option
<BurningRanger> i'm running AMD64 and so i can't run flashplugin-nonfree. i'm looking at using one of the free alternatives. which is best?
<winbond> yesss, beta2 it here
* flatulent had so much trouble with x86_64 that /me went back to i386
<BurningRanger> is it worth it though
<BurningRanger> i mean don't i get like sweet performance increases from all the bits i'm shoving aorund
<Hub441> shouldn't passkey-agent run by default as a service?
* flatulent noticed only a small performance decrease
<Hub441> just started "passkey-agent --default..." and bt pairing works!
<parsnip> BurningRanger: theres an Open source flash version of flash
<BurningRanger> do you think i should use a SMP build then?
<flatulent> ubuntu documents say a 15% performance increase
<BurningRanger> right, there's a couple, parsnip. i'm wondering which is best.
<llutz> Hub441: hopefully bt-pairing will be working in gutsy without all those issues
<parsnip> BurningRanger: ive read stiff about gnash
<parsnip> BurningRanger: seems ok
<flatulent> yes use  SMP
<flatulent> use x86_64 if it does what you want to do
<parsnip> BurningRanger: no one is best, or we'd all use it
<winbond> i've red some review that shoed x64 is slower at pretty much everything than x32, except for compiling atuff
<parsnip> BurningRanger: see which works for you
<winbond> stuuff
<flatulent> x86_64 would not do what I wanted to do, so i switched back
<winbond> stuff
<parsnip> BurningRanger: have fun, get messy
<BurningRanger> now here's the $64 question
<BurningRanger> to switch to a SMP build or something - do i have to do a claen install
<tatters> trying to synch my laptop and desktop using unison and ssh, where does koffice store all my user data and prefrences?
* flatulent thought SMP was standard
* BurningRanger is a n00b
* BurningRanger just doesn't want to reinstall
<Hub441> llutz: pairing works in gusty but that obex-filetransfer-app crashes. but there's a update available that i didn't install so far.
<llutz> Hub441: ah, nice. i'll wait those 5 weeks, let them fix all that...
<BurningRanger> so is that a yes, or a no...?
<BurningRanger> a maybe so?
<tluca1> is there a way to use the gecko rendering engine in konqueror??
<flatulent> switching to x86_64 would be a clean install
<arash> you guys know why beryl deactivates my keyboard and removes the 'minimize/maximize/close' buttons form all the windwos?
<BurningRanger> but switching from?
<flatulent> yes switching to 32 bit would be a clean install too
<BurningRanger> okay
<BurningRanger> i'll get started on that then
<tatters> if I synched my entire /me/home inc .hidden from my desktop to my laptop, is there anything I might need to filter out to prevent problems?
<winbond> Hub441, whats pairing?
<arash> hmm, keyboard still works with beryl
<arash> but I cant move windows
<GIn> is it possible to configure kde to only previews images and not documents?
<winbond> arash, there is no beryl, only compiz fusion ;o)
<stdin> GIn: View > Preview       to set what gets previewed
<combinio> how to clean up temporary files ?
<Jucato> bah stdin beat me.. :(
<arash> winbond:  what you mean?
<Jucato> combinio: which temporary files?
<combinio> Jucato: ALL temporary files :D
<combinio> there must be some, right ;)
<hcbox> where can i watch log of apps crash
<winbond> arash, beryl merged with comipz, and its now called compiz fusion
<Jucato> combinio: Alt+F2, "kcontrol", Security & Privacy -> Privacy
<combinio> Jucato: thx
<fdoving> combinio: /tmp/ will be automatically cleaned on reboot. if you're looking for freeing some space, you might want to remove the apt cache. 'sudo apt-get clean' in a konsole might help you.
<combinio> fdoving: understood, thx :)
<paipaipai> hello. i just replaced ubuntu with kubuntu on my dualboot laptop. all of a sudden the windows entry in the grub menu disappeared. how can i restore it?
<winbond> !pairing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pairing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<llutz> winbond: pairing means connection of two bluetooth-devices
<winbond> llutz, oh , thanks
<gcreator> exit
<paipaipai> hello. i just replaced ubuntu with kubuntu on my dualboot laptop. all of a sudden the windows entry in the grub menu disappeared. how can i restore it?
<poison--> edit grub i guess
<poison--> menu.lst
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tatters> does anyone know where  koffice stores user data for korganizer etc?
<Jucato> you mean kontact, don't you?
<llutz> tatters: ~/.kde/share/apps...
<Jucato> korganizer stores it's data in ~/.kde/share/apps/korganizer/
<paipaipai> poison, i tried doing it and followed the instructions on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/BootMenu#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu but i always get an error message
<tatters> Jucato: thnx
<paipaipai> poison, everytime i type this sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst_backup and this: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst -- i get error messages
<Jucato> tatters: you could always export/save the current calender into iCal/vCal/whatever
<GIn> how to put a application launches at startup?
<Jucato> paipaipai: because gksudo and gedit are GNOME/Ubuntu apps which don't exist in KDE/Kubuntu?
<stdin> !autostart | GIn
<ubotu> GIn: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> paipaipai: replace gksudo gedit with "kdesu kate"
<tatters> Jucato: been trying to sync my laptop n desktop using unison and ssh ,
<Jucato> ah I see
<paipaipai> poison, will update shortly
<tatters> Jucato: not sure if it ok to sync the whole home folder including hidden
<Jucato> tatters: application data are stored in ~/.kde/share/apps/ and configuration files are in ~/.kde/share/config/
<Jucato> tatters: I'm not sure either.
<tatters> Jucato: thnx for info ill add those, just seems theres a lot of folders n files in home and taking an age to selectivly  choose what not to sync
<mauri> how to converter mpe to wav?
<Carnage\> mauri: You could use mplayer
<Carnage\> It can output the stream it just played
<Kein> Why does the VMWare package keep making Adept hang?
<mauri> Carnage\: how it should be used....is it a player and not a converter
<capre_tenebrum> how to see a version my friend's icq client in sim (or in licq) ?
<Carnage\> mauri: Take a look at the manpage
<Carnage\> It can act as decoder too
<Carnage\> -dumpaudio may work
<stdin> Kein: because you have to accept the licence
<Kein> There's no option to do so, though. =(
<stdin> Kein: click the show details (or something) button
<Kein> Gives me a license, no option to accept. ;/
<poison--> anyone using MCE
<Kein> ...aaaand adept decided to hang LITERALLY this time.
<jaims> hi all
<jaims> which is the more suitable channel to ask about compiz fussion / kubuntu?
<Kein> !adeptfix > Kein
<poison--> kein, think its a problem with packages
<Kein> Alright.
<poison--> had an issue with it too
<stdin> jaims: #ubuntu-effects
<Kein> That's the only one I'm having trouble with, though.
<jaims> stdin: thank you
<poison--> when u pic vmware to install, it install other dependencies
<stdin> poison--: no, it's a problem with adept
<jaims> bye all
<poison--> usuallye gcc, older version with m
<Kein> Hmm.
<Hub441_> hmm fund a kbluelock locale but no kbluelock binary. packages.ubuntu.com says that's in kbluetooth for gusty but not feisty :(
<Kein> I've got Synaptic on here too.  Would that be more suitable to install it with?
<poison--> try it
<stdin> Kein: either that it apt-get
<poison--> with me its said gcc package would break other package and just stoped
<poison--> and kein, why dont u try wine instead of vmware
<Kein> poison: I -have- wine. =D
<poison--> :D
<poison--> luvely thing
<Kein> I know what doesn't work with it, though.
<poison--> :(
<Kein> And that's the program I use to GM half of my P&P games with.
<Kein> =/
<Kein> Or play in the rest, mind you.
<poison--> couldnt install vmware here either
<Kein> I have no clue why they're using D3D, in all honesty.
<Kein> I tried installing OpenRPG, but it didn't work; followed the EXACT instructions and it won't let me boot up because wxPython isn't found or something.
<Kein> Took about ten minutes to install the damn thing, too. =/
<Kein> Anyways.  Are there any particular must-haves for kubuntu?
<poison--> well, im messing around with it for 2 weeks now
<poison--> had tons of issues with some laptops, but now all seems easy
<poison--> MCE is not helpin me either
<Kein> Well, looks like I have to reboot thanks to packages breaking again.
<Kein> brb.
<poison--> k
<mauri> Carnage\: i didn't find
<mauri> Carnage\: how to use mplayer to ocnvert mp3 2 wav
<Carnage\> Read the manpage... man mplayer
<Kein> Well, rebooting didn't fix it...
<rand_acs_> has anyone here every gotten this message when trying to start emerald? emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<rand_acs_> I can't seem to figure out what's causing it... it doesn't want to load at all
<PhinnFort> are there any clients for the music player daemon (mpd) for KDE in the standard repositories?
<PhinnFort> i can't find kmp
<poison--> kein, just installed synaptic and vmware worked fine
<Kein> Alright.
<Kein> That's not my problem now, though.
<judgen> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<poison--> u sure u have all thackages needed
<Kein> Now I have to fix packages and I have no clue how.  Ran the adeptfix command, but...
<poison--> try apt-get -f install
<Kein> Got you.
<Kein> ...aaaand the terminal hangs.
<Kein> Wait.
<Kein> There we go.
<poison--> lmao
<Kein> Well, once this is working it's time to install XP, even though I really don't want to.
<Kein> woot.
<poison--> did it work
<Kein> Yes.
<poison--> cool
<rand_acs_> apt-get -f install is awesome
<poison--> first cmd i learned
<poison--> lol
<Hub441_> wich bluetooth profile do i need to provide my pda access to the internet?
<rand_acs_> poison--: lol
<poison--> always fuckin around with packages
<poison--> fast i learned dat cmd
<rand_acs_> yeah I can't resist either...
<Kein> YAY
<linkin_park> hi
<facugaich> Hi, I have this .avi with dual audio but kaffeine lets me play only one. Help?
<poison--> usually i get the same error while installing sl-modemd
<Kein> Now ZSNES is running.
<poison--> and i always need to do dat cmd
<poison--> ZNES rock
<poison--> lmao
<poison--> kein, u can also try uninstall vmware, or purge and install again
<poison--> worked with amarok 4 me
<Kein> It's working now, so I'm unconcerned.
<Kein> ;/
<poison--> sweet
<Kein> However, now the problem I want to solve is with KMix and that involves updating to Edgy/Feisty.
<linkin_park> my tv card doesnt work :(
<poison--> linkin_park, wich brand
<Kein> The 6.06 one doesn't seem to have support for headphones.
<linkin_park> saa7133
<poison--> kein, whats wrong with it
<linkin_park> pinnacle
<linkin_park> 110i
<Kein> It doesn't have headphone support and I use headphones exclusively.
<Kein> ;/
<poison--> try alsamixer
<Kein> Okay.
<poison--> only got a pixelview and a powercolor to run rite here
<llutz> Hub441_: i guess "lan-access"
<poison--> almost got an ASUS W2 tv card to work tho
<PhinnFort> !mpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> I want to control MPD from my kubuntu machine, is that much to demand;)
<poison--> !ootb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ootb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> ?
<PhinnFort> there's at least two clients available, afaik
<Hub441> llutz: my pda provides this but not localhost in bluetooth:/
<rock_> !
<rand_acs_> is anyone running compiz-fusion?
<linkin_park> no
<BluesKaj> !compiz | rand_acs_
<linkin_park> my emerald doesnt even work ^^
<ubotu> rand_acs_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<llutz> Hub441: try to use "pand"
<rand_acs_> all the packages are marked "BREAK" for me in Adept
<Kein> alsamix didn't do anything.
<rand_acs_> Beryl works fine btw
<poison--> kein, make sure theres no channel muted
<BluesKaj> rand_acs_, do you have synaptic installed?
<linkin_park> dmesg says: saa7134[0] : i2c eeprom 10: 00 f0 04 04 ff 20 ff ff ff.....
<rand_acs_> BluesKaj: no
<Kein> None of them are muted.
<Kein> It plays sounds when the jack's out and doesn't when it's in.
<Kein> Like porn, but in reverse.
<poison--> ahahahahahahhaha
<Kein> There's not even an option to choose the headphone jack for sounds. =/
<poison--> dats weird tho
<Kein> Master, PCM, Capture.
<Kein> None are muted.
<poison--> weird
<poison--> whats the card brand
<ksivaji> !ratpoison
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ratpoison - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linkin_park> your headset doesnt work?
<poison--> lol
<Kein> Not at all.
<Kein> Um, lemme see.
<linkin_park> i got the same problem but its just if my headset is in the front output
<Kein> HDA ATI SD
<poison--> just a sec
<Kein> There's no option to change that and there's only one headphone jack.
<poison--> is it a ati chipset based mobo
<Kein> Dunno.
<Kein> Chip = Realtek ID 862
<poison--> are u on  alaptop
<Kein> Yes.
<BluesKaj> rand_acs_, try to install synaptic with apt if possible , it has a fix broken pkges feature in it's edit option ..sometimes it works very well.
<poison--> just a sec
<poison--> tested kubuntu with asus and acer atis mobos.. worked fine
<rand_acs_> BluesKaj: thanks for the tip, I'll try it out :)
<Kein> Using 6.06, right?
<poison--> no, 7.04
<Kein> There you go.
<Kein> How am I supposed to update?  I've got a CD here but no idea how to make the dist-upgrade point at it.
<linkin_park> hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC880, trying auto-probe from BIOS. o.O
<poison--> kein, think u only need to update the kernel
<poison--> but than again, i dunno much
<poison--> its realtek
<Kein> The kernel's updated as far as I can, to my knowledge.
<linkin_park> poison can you help me with my tv card :D
<poison--> linkin, just a sec
<poison--> linkin_park
<linkin_park> ye
<poison--> do a lspci and past me the result in pm
<linkin_park> ok
<poison--> kein, i have the 2.6.20.16
<linkin_park> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kein> Alright.
<linkin_park> damn how to register xDD
<Kein> How do I update?  Sorry if I'm debian-dumb; I'm far more used to working with Windows despite not really liking it.
<poison--> open adept
<poison--> search for: linux-headers 2.6.20.16, , linux-headers 2.6.20.16, generic
<poison--> linux-image-2.6.20.16 and linux-image-2.6.20.16 generic
<poison--> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20.16 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20.16-generic
<luke403> does any one know how to adjust my nvidia color settings after i installed nvidia settings
<poison--> dat should do it i guess
<linkin_park> xconfig
<linkin_park> o.O
<poison--> lmao
<poison--> i wish i could setup the video card in this laptop
<luke403> how do u do x config
<poison--> try the system configs
<linkin_park> register olchi
<poison--> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<poison--> :D
<rand_acs_> poison--: you might want to check out Envy, that worked *very* well for me
<stdin> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<poison--> rand_acs, its a VIA laptop
<rand_acs_> it works for ATI and nVidia
<poison--> with S3 Unichrome
<rand_acs_> well, it's worked on 3 machines for me without any issues
<Kein> poison, would it just be easier to just try to install Edgy on this?
<stdin> "works for me" is not a valid reason to tell others to use something, just ask ubotu
<poison--> Rise_agaist
<Rise_Against> yea
<poison--> seems im not reged.. so i cant talk in pm
<poison--> lmao
<Rise_Against> do this: /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<Rise_Against> but private :P
<poison--> weird.. it should show saa7134 and saa7134-alsa
<Rise_Against> hmm
<rand_acs_> btw, if you have beryl installed and you want to install compiz-fusion is it best to uninstall beryl completely before hand?
<poison--> why in da hell would u want to unistall beryl...
<poison--> lmao
<stdin> rand_acs_: yeah
<rand_acs_> poison--: because as far as I understand compiz-fusion has more features
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<FSHero> Hi all: I want to move photos that I have tagged with digiKam to another folder, without losing the tags. How would I go about this?
<Kein> Alright, I think I'm going to update to Edgy then Feisty.
<Kein> Or can I just go straight to Feisty?
<stdin> Kein: no, you have to follow the releases
<Kein> Alright.
<Kein> How do I update to Edgy, then?
<stdin> Kein: you'll have to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades#head-d8c4cd1dd987e54723fef2760b37f9279487551f
<Kein> Alright.
<blizzzek> is it possible that konqueror ignores a defined style with !important-attribute in the default css, when the website's css file is overloading it?
<stdin> blizzzek: #kde would be a better place to ask that
<poison--> crap
<poison--> my first freeze in 2 weeks
<blizzzek> stdin: thx
<ironfroggy> I just downloaded the Fiesty desktop CD and I'm getting a kernel panic when i run it. "Invalid compressed format (err=2)"
<NickPresta> ironfroggy, based on my google research, that probably means your CD drive isn't reading the CD properly. I suggest you burn the image on a CD-R at the slowest speed possible.
<ironfroggy> ill run the cd check to be sure.
<poison--> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<NickPresta> ironfroggy, yeah, for sure. If you search google with that error, you get lots of potential reasons. See if you fit into one situation
<ironfroggy> i just wanna make sure the disk is gonna work, and then im making my wife install it herself this time. its high time she learn herself.
<NickPresta> heh. I understand. A "broken" CD would certainly turn her off, yeah.
<ironfroggy> ugh.. i cant run the  check. because i get a kernel panic.
<ironfroggy> ill double check it here against the ISO.
<ironfroggy> yes she is very good with what she knows but freezes when she sees what she doesn't know. im thinking making her do things like this will teach her to stop bugging me :-
<ironfroggy> :-)
<seanpcrowe> hey peeps...
<NickPresta> !hi | seanpcrowe
<ubotu> seanpcrowe: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Kein> WTF?
<Kein> I can't run a gksu command...
<NickPresta> Kein, are you on Kubuntu? If so, it's kdesu.
<stdin> gksu = gnome, kdesu = kfr
<seanpcrowe> i have bought a Pinnicle USB 71e tuner card... and i have no idea how to get it to work in kubuntu lol
<Kein> Oh, thanks man.
<stdin> kde*
<seanpcrowe> can anyone point me in the direction to go to try and get it working?
<Kein> Should've realized that frmo the "g" there.
<Kein> ... D=
<stdin> ironfroggy: you can check the mk5sum of the burnt image with "md5sum /dev/scd0" (changing scd0 to your cdrom device)
<seanpcrowe> its a DVB stick btw...
<seanpcrowe> mmm, can i probe my USB array to see if kubuntu can actually see it???
<Kein> I tried it and this is what happened...
<Kein> #
<Kein> #
<Kein> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Kein> #
<Kein> Xlib: No protocol specified
<NickPresta> seanpcrowe, would your device be the same as a Pinnacle PCTV USB DBV-T receiver?
<Kein> ...
<Kein> shit
<Kein> sorry
<Kein> thought I copypasted the pastebin url
<kdubois> seanpcrowe: check with  #linuxtv or #dvb to see if it has support
<Kein> http://pastebin.ca/687303
<NickPresta> seanpcrowe, check out: http://www.2nrds.com/digital-tv-in-linux-with-em28xx-devices
<stdin> Kein: and watch the language too
<seanpcrowe> <NickPresta> seanpcrowe, would your device be the same as a Pinnacle PCTV USB DBV-T receiver? <----- yes it is
<NickPresta> seanpcrowe, check out: http://www.2nrds.com/digital-tv-in-linux-with-em28xx-devices
<seanpcrowe> kdubois, ok, thanks for them channels =)
<Kein> sorry, it's almost reflexive
<seanpcrowe> NickPresta, ok dude thanks for the link... checking it out now...
<Kein> I try to watch it <_>
<Kein> kdesu is saying that the update manager command doesn't exit.
<Kein> *exist
<stdin> again, that's for gnome, look down 
<Kein> oh
<Kein> okay
<stdin> Kein: the upgrade to feisty will be easier, getting to edgy's the challenge
<poison--> woot
<ironfroggy> anyone know of a decent tool to verify a cd checksum on windows?
<Kein> Alright.
<stdin> ironfroggy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#head-cc4057205f46f3da4e36ee1974c50c51bd89ed24
<ironfroggy> that only shows how i can check the ISO checksum
<ironfroggy> i cant find anything that will verify the CD itself
<stdin> ironfroggy: I think some cd-burning apps can check the md5sum, maybe nero, but I don't know.
* stdin never uses windows
<ironfroggy> yeah i found the checkbox
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy, better to ask in ##windows
<ironfroggy> eh, yeah that place is crap.
<Kein> ;/
<kkathman> no it really isnt ironfroggy
<BluesKaj> K3B does a checksum on ISO files
<kkathman> some very knowledgeable people there in both windows and linux :)
<msoini> i have a problem with K3b, or at leas that's what I think is fouling up
<ironfroggy> kkathman: well i never have any luck finding a decent human being there.
<ironfroggy> maybe i just had bad timing.
<msoini> takes forever to start it, then it disables my dvdr
<kkathman> ironfroggy:  well I dont know what your standards are, but quux is top notch
<ironfroggy> channels loose it when people just get ignored.
<kkathman> and there are some really good administrators there
<msoini> oh yeah, i'm really, really new to linux
<BluesKaj> msoini, mp3 burning ?
<msoini> no
<msoini> can't burn anything
<msoini> i ran the 64 bit version of kubuntu for the last 4-5 months, swithced to the 32 biit yesterday
<msoini> *bit
<BluesKaj> can you play dvds ?
<will_> Hey
<msoini> yes
<will_> How do I unlock more repositories again?
<msoini> but as soon as i launch k3b my dvd drive "locks up"
<will_> Im in the package manager but dont have much to download
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> will_, you want to add more repositories for more packages ?
<ksivaji> BluesKaj my system hangs when i start games ,where i can see the bug report
<BluesKaj> ksivaji, start the game from the Konsole
<will_> yes
<will_> I would like to install some music software like audacity
<ksivaji> will_ are you dr_wills
<will_> uhhhh hahaha
<will_> Im studying computer science but Im not dr
<will_> Dr love maybe :P
<ksivaji> will_  i saw a person with nick dr_wills
<will_> Def not me
<ksivaji> will_  ya because dr_wills is smart
<ksivaji> BluesKaj but my mouse and keyboard doesnt works when i start game how can i see the dug report
<BluesKaj> ok will_ we need to add more repositories to your sources.list ..alt+F2 copy and paste this into the dialog box ' kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list '  , then open this URL http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<ScorpKing> i have all the repos enabled. if i install someting lik xmms i get 'Untrusted packages could compromise your system's security.' - why?
<BluesKaj> ksivaji, the errors should be generated in the konsole when you start the game
<stdin> ScorpKing: try running "sudo apt-get update"
<ScorpKing> ok
<ksivaji> stdin ya are the right person for my question
<stdin> ksivaji: I'd say do what BluesKaj suggests
<ksivaji> my system hang whenever i start games  (except for open arena ) why >
<BluesKaj> will_, follow the instructions on source-o-matic and keep the page open
<ksivaji> stdin is there any log file where i can find the reason for hanging
<stdin> ksivaji: you need to look at the output from the game
<ksivaji> stdin i cant get you
<FSHero> !K3B
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<stdin> ksivaji, start the game from the Konsole
<arnold_> Hello, I'm new to kubuntu/ubuntu. I did only about 5 installations. On one of my machines with an nvidia geforce4 I have always the same problem. Where can I discuss something like that?
* ksivaji once again ksivaji has to halt the system abnormally
<stdin> ksivaji, start the game like "game-command & > game.log" then the output will go in to "game.log" so you can look at it
<BluesKaj> will_, we're going to replace the old sources list with new text and new repositories , so once you generated the new sources.list on the page , delete the text in the old page and copy and paste the text from the source-o-matic page into the blank sources.list and click save.
<BluesKaj> will_, the sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> will_, are you there ?
<NickPresta> arnold_, you can describe your problem fully here, but if the problem is too long or requires text examples, you can use a pastebin.
<NickPresta> !pastebin | arnold_
<ubotu> arnold_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<arnold_> after the installation the x-server starts normally. then, when I install the nvidia driver and use the nvidia-glx-config enable command the x-server does not start. The reason is a wrond busID before the installtion it is 1:0:0 afterwards it is changed to 0:5:0. if I change the busid everything is ok. Do you thing this is only a problem on my machine or something worth for a general bug report?
<stdin> arnold_: you should probably report it, just in case.
<ironfroggy> i cant find a spare blank CD or a CD-RW i can blank. can i burn the CD ISO to a DVD? cause i've got more of those than i know what to do with.
<sivaji_> stdin blueskaj  once again same thing i got some error message in konsole but i cant read that because vdrift games windows is covering konsole
<stdin> ironfroggy: yeah, you just have to tell the application you're burning a dvd iso (not a cd iso)
<stdin> ksivaji, start the game like "game-command & > game.log" then the output will go in to "game.log" so you can look at it
<ironfroggy> even if i have is the actual CD ISO?
<stdin> ironfroggy: yep
<BluesKaj> sivaji_, sorry , i'm not a gamer so i really have no experience to help you
<stdin> ksivaji, like "game-command &> game.log"  (no space after '&')
<ksivaji> stdin ok
<poison--> envy its only fr ati and nvidia guys
<poison--> and dats a question
<BluesKaj> is the envy driver install working in feisty ?
<sea4ever> How do I change my quit message in Konversation?
<poison--> BluesKaj>, didnt tried it ati or nvidia
<BluesKaj> sea4ever, look in settings/configure konversation
<poison--> was hopping it fixes my s3 card
<stdin> sea4ever: F8 > advanced
<ironfroggy> oh, dang, i forgot i cant use a dvd. the target box only has CD-ROMs
<sea4ever> Got it thanks
<sea4ever> Today's theme : Samaurai Ninja
<amnesiac_hackers> hai folks
<sea4ever> hello
<deviance> How can i change what folders are in my system menu
<NickPresta> deviance, you can right click on a menu item and then click "Edit Menu". You can organize the KMenu all you want
<tobias_> uhoh - I was about to press enter with the same information
<tobias_> you beat me to it :)
<Random832> why can't kpowersave manage the display brightness?
<deviance> Not the Kmenu the system menu of places like home
<NickPresta> deviance, Home, Storage Places, Remote Places, User Folders. That menu?
<deviance> Yeah
<sea4ever> I'm goe
<sea4ever> Bye!
<tobias_> byebye
<NickPresta> deviance, I'm not sure you can. It's an applet so I don't know if it can be edited easily.
<deviance> OOk thanks
<NickPresta> deviance, it belongs to kicker, so you might have better luck on their forums or channel
<tinin> Hi, I need to compile something, and inside there'a a file called "qflv2avi.pro", How do I use it?
<NickPresta> tinin, have you ever compiled software before?
<tinin> yes
<tinin> but this does not seem like "./configure && make && sudocheckinstall"
<tinin> maybe I need to use cmake?
<NickPresta> tinin, did you get this from the kde-apps.org website?
<tinin> yeah
<NickPresta> tinin, let me see what I can do
<tinin> but nothing explained there
<tinin> scons?
<tinin> I just found this easy gui to convert flv to avi, I need it to see some films on the dvdplayer in divx
<tinin> I hope it works
<TraX> Does anybody know the package I need so that I can connect to the internet with my pda via bluetooth?
<stdin> deviance: just add a link to the place you want to ~/.kde/share/apps/systemview/ (or /usr/share/apps/systemview/ for all users)
<spiroo> Hi, does anybody knew the exact changes from Gutsy Tribe 4 and Tribe 5
<spiroo> *know
<NickPresta> tinin, in the qflv2avi-0.4 folder, do this: `qmake -project`, then `qmake qflv2avi.pro`, then `make`. It should work just fine.
<stdin> bug fixes
<tinin> Thanx NickPresta, I had no idea
<spiroo> stdin: like what?
<NickPresta> tinin, you need to install the 'qt4-designer' package, I believe
<spiroo> sound, monitor, boot?
<stdin> spiroo: just general bug fixes
<NickPresta> tinin, since I don't have it installed and when I try to `make`, I get an error about not having version 4.0
<spiroo> I guess the error when you boot and the monitor starts to blink. You press ctr+alt+f1 and then change tty and then wola you got in
<tinin> I'll do <NickPresta>
<spiroo> That has been fixed, and the resolution
<NickPresta> tinin, if that doesn't work, I'm out of ideas. It may be better to ask on the kde-apps page
<spiroo> btw, one darn annoying thing is when you upgrade kernel it does not remove the other previous one in grub. How to fix?
<newoned> hi i just did some updates and now ktorrent is giveing me "cannot talk to klauncher" error message....is there a fix?
<NickPresta> spiroo, uninstall the other kernel
<newoned> u can edit the grub list
<stdin> spiroo: that's not a bug..
<spiroo> hehe okay, how to fix then?
<NickPresta> spiroo, uninstall the previous kernel
<spiroo> sudo grub update?
<stdin> spiroo: remove the older kernel package
<stdin> newoned: try running "klauncher"
<spiroo> but it is different ones like header, kernel, main, restricted. Which to remove so the linux still works after
<TraX> !bluetooth
<TraX> ! bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<spiroo> Now I am installing 2.6.22-11, why does it not remove the previous one?
<Kein> I'm getting a lot of perl errors while updating kubuntu...
<GIn> any way to put a "close button" on each tab in Konqueror?
<stdin> spiroo: because you can (and should) have more than one kernel version installed
<spiroo> because?
<stdin> Kein: that should pass
<Kein> it's not, I'm getting a lot of locale errors ;/
<Kein> they pop up fairly frequently, like once every couple of minutes
<stdin> spiroo: incase something doesn't work in the newer one
<spiroo> Okay then, but how to remove the other ones from grub?
<ShaneN> Hello
<stdin> spiroo: I told you, remove the old package
<ShaneN> After changing the computer name, does the machine require rebooting?
<Kein> ...wtf
<spiroo> ah okay, yea it is probably good to not remove the previous ones ;)
<stdin> ShaneN: yep
<Kein> it failed on unpacking the linux image
<ShaneN> stdin: Thanks
<spiroo> Ah tanks for clarifying that
<Kein> repeatedly
<tinin> no luck NickPresta: $ make
<tinin> /usr/share/qt3/bin/uic src/configview.ui -o build/configview.h
<tinin> uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.7)
<tinin> make: *** [build/configview.h]  Error 1
<stdin> Kein: yeah, they should stop after the updates are almost done
<stdin> !paste | tinin
<ubotu> tinin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<NickPresta> !pastebin | tinin
<tinin> :S
<NickPresta> tinin, you didn't install qt4-designer, did you?
<spiroo> Btw, I wonder does anybody now if you can install utorrent in linux, I do not wanna use KTorrent, it f***s up my router and internet
<tinin> I know pastebin sorry, I was lazy for 3 lines
<GIn> finally got my kubuntu looks better :) http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1bi9.png
<NickPresta> spiroo, I used utorrent in Wine for a while.
<tinin> yeah <NickPresta>
<stdin> tinin: 4 actually :p
<spiroo> cool, but is there not anyone in linux?
<NickPresta> tinin, and the associated -dev packages?  libpq-dev libqt4-dev libsqlite0-dev
<spiroo> I find Azureus and BitComet
<spiroo> But azureus which is a good one does not work correct
<NickPresta> GIn, nice looking desktop, although I'm not very fond of the docks at the bottom.
<stdin> tinin: if it's a Qt4 app, you'll need to use qmake-qt4 instead of just qmake
<Biovore> yup
<Kein> that reminds me of the windows shell replacements ;/
<GIn> NickPresta, I like it :)
<NickPresta> stdin, oh. Thanks for that. I've never used qmake before. heh
<kaminix2> Anyone here good with ddclient? I can't get mine working. (PM prefereble due to large pastes required)
<tinin> yeah
<tinin> It is a qt4 app, Ill try stdin
<jrattner> How do I rotate the desktop cube using beryl?
<GIn> NickPresta, this is how my konqueror is. http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot2zk9.png
<tinin> so would it be like this? qmake-qt4 -project`, `qmake-qt4 qflv2avi.pro`, then  `make stdin?
<NickPresta> GIn, I would love to swap pictures with you. Perhaps we should continue this in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<stdin> tinin: should be, yeah
<BluesKaj> Is there a script for auto loading irc servers into konverstion? I'd like konversation much better if thewre was such a feature , xchat and other irc clients manage to do it , why not konversation ?
<spiroo> When I tryng to start Azureus it does not start, anybody have similar problem like me?
<Biovore> spiroo: probably a java problem..
<spiroo> Biovore: What could be wrong about java then?
<Biovore> no clue.. I don't use azureus anymore..
<Biovore> ?
<caris_mere> I need a little help getting a partition onto my fstab
<spiroo> Azureus has been working before in Linux, but version 2.5.0 does nto work
<spiroo> Azureus starts loading, but the logo and load bar does not dissapear and then launch application.
<tinin> ahhrgg  I'll stick with qt3 app for the moment :S  It gives me errors while doing make NickPresta, stdin thanx anyway
<spiroo> Biovore: Can you recommend another bittorrent client?
<BluesKaj> spiroo, make sure you have java-common and j2re1.4 as a mininmum
<spiroo> BluesKaj: I have it installed
<BluesKaj> ktorrent works well
<NickPresta> tinin, truthfully, the app seems superfluous. `ffmpeg -i video.flv video.avi` works fine
<Biovore> spiroo: I use ktorrent..
<spiroo> ktorrent does not work well with my router :D
<Biovore> probably isn't setup right..
<llutz> spiroo: fix your setup
<spiroo> No that is not the problem
<BluesKaj> spiroo , you have to port map your router with any P2P software
<spiroo> My router/internet got hanging up after a while
<spiroo> It works downloading and open ports
<spiroo> But after a while the connection just dies and screw up my internet
<tinin> <NickPresta> I do almost everything by gui, I don't like black terminals XD but I'll learn ffmpeg comands...
<BluesKaj> look at the required port settings in the torrent client and use the tcp/udp port settings they recommend
<llutz> spiroo: then limit the max connections, seems to cause an overflow in your routers  connection-table
<mkaster> hey guys
<tinin> <spiroo> Deluge torrent is great too
<spiroo> hmm okay, where to setup max connections then?
<mkaster> where be the standby and suspend?
<spiroo> nvm
<spiroo> But why would 120 connections be to much per torrent?
<spiroo> Does anybody knew what the max connections for linksys WRT54G is?
<NickPresta> spiroo, KTorrent is great. Earlier versions had a couple problems but more recent versions are just as good as any other torrent. It's also nice being integrated into KDE too.
<BluesKaj> keeps the client to busy
<BluesKaj> too
<Biovore> Its linux.. so alot.. but the more connections you got.. its going to lag your net connection bad..
<mkaster> Where is suspend and standby?
<spiroo> is 50 per torrent and global connections 500 good setting?
<Biovore> spiroo: I ussualy only do 10 per torrent
<Biovore> spiroo: 50 global
<spiroo> heh okay, I test that then :P
<Biovore> spiroo: But you must remember your transfer speeds have to do with whos uploading..
<NickPresta> spiroo, try something like: http://www.utorrent.com/setup_guide.php
<jerrold> hello all - im new to linux/kubuntu...i have compiz-fusion working..but when i run compiz -- replace..i lose all my window decorations...google doesnt give me any obvious fixes for "kubuntu compiz window decorations"  ..any guidance would be appreciated
<spiroo> okay thanks
<mkaster> what it nvram?
<stdin> jerrold: make sure you installed compiz-kde, like it says here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<logixoul> Hi, how do I downgrade a package in adept?
<stdin> logixoul: you can't in adept
<nivix_> s polacy?
<stdin> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<logixoul> stdin: ok, apt then? :)
<llutz> mkaster: Non Volatile Random Access Memory
<stdin> logixoul: apt-get install <package>=version
<logixoul> stdin: can I get a list of available versions somehow?
<mkaster> why does it say it cannot read the nvram in my IBM Thinkpad Laptop tab of the laptop power options?
<stdin> logixoul: not easily, maybe with "apt-cache policy <package>" or "aptitude changelog <package>"
<mkaster> I have a thinkpad
<Rawthang> hello dudes
<logixoul> stdin: that works, thanks.
<ironfroggy> might it be a bad sign that i burnt the cd twice on two different cd-rw's and neither one would verify after write?
<llutz> mkaster: you maybe need to install the thinkpad-module
<Rawthang> can anyone tell me the command to know witch wifi card i have on my laptop ?
<llutz> Rawthang: lspci
<Rawthang> thx
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Rawthang> i ll check that ;)
<mkaster> llutz can you help me find the module? Right now this is my only resource for finding info for my thinkpad: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T22
<llutz> mkaster: sorry, it's long ago that i used a thinkpad with linux, but try this: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<mkaster> llutz I am using that site
<mkaster> where would it be? I have this page open: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T22
<llutz> oops, read too late,sry
<luk> hi
<llutz> mkaster: shows "lsmod|grep nvram" an output?
<mkaster> llutz what do you mean?
<mkaster> do that command?
<llutz> mkaster:open a console and type this command: "lsmod|grep nvram"
<Krum> can anyone direct me to the winehq irc channel?
<stdin> #winehq
<mkaster> nvram                   9224  1
<Krum> ty
<mkaster> that is what I get
<bitlost> has anyone's power manager gone crazy? mine keeps switching between plugged and unplugged with no reason for that...
<luk> can i make a question?
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ch40s> anyone here run linux MCE?
<mkaster> it says on the config if I have a thinkpad to load the nvram linux module but I don't know how yet
<mkaster> and to create a node
<stdin> !nickspam > rob-`
<luk> there's  an effect in kubuntu 7.04
<llutz> mkaster: the nvram-module is already loaded. "ls -l /dev/nvram"
<luk> when i press an icon
<luk> I would want to know the name of that effect
<luk> and if i use that on debian
<luk> (with kde naturally)
<rob-`> (huh .. I thought I hadn't joined this channel before changing my nick several times)
<mkaster> crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 144 2007-09-08 14:51 /dev/nvram   is the output of that command
<stdin> luk: they'll probably know in #kubuntu-devel
<llutz> mkaster: different problem but similar solution, try to follow http://blog.frith.co.za/?cat=13
<mkaster> also another problem is I cannot standby or suspend
<jackol> anyone tried the kde 4b2 with success (feisty)? All i got was pretty weird desktop (bottom bar had nothing) and no apps nowhere, is this how it's atm?
<llutz> mkaster: that part with the udev-rule
<stdin> jackol: that's the way it is
<jackol> ok, the screenshot(or were they mockups) had more in them, so I's just wondering.
<BluesKaj> jackol, that was prolly plasma , it seems to be the default "desktop explorer" in kde4
<jackol> http://kde.org/announcements/announce_4.0-beta2/desktop-plasma-small.png
<stdin> jackol: it's because the package with the launcher wasn't released with the beta
<jackol> ok, thx
<BluesKaj> stdin, now why would they hold back the launcher app ?
<stdin> BluesKaj: because it's in playground
<stdin> BluesKaj: only in svn
<stdin> it'll eventually be merged with kdebase (i think, it may be a separate package)
<BluesKaj> no wonder it wouldn't work on my pc :)
<mkaster> llutz in that link it says to setup custom rules in this file: /etc/udev/rules.d/50-user-custom.rules but I do not have that file
<BluesKaj> I still don't understand svn , is it some kind of special repos site ?
<llutz> mkaster: create it
<BluesKaj> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<RichardBH> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Angelus> BluesKaj: its live "svn co http://bla.bla.com/blabla/kvirc" it will download kvirc's source code
<RichardBH> hi - can anyone suggest a good msn client that supports custom emoticons?
<stdin> RichardBH: kopete
<Angelus> usually its the developer's source
<RichardBH> stdin: cant add my own ones though
<mkaster> this should be one line: KERNEL=="nvram", MODE="0664"   llutz
<Angelus> they upload there work everyday on the svn repo
<stdin> RichardBH: why not?
<mkaster> correct?
<llutz> mkaster: yes
<Biovore> Angelus: I am using kvirc svn here built for QT4
<RichardBH> stdin: i didnt know there was a way
<Angelus> me too Biovore
<Angelus> :)
<RichardBH> stdin: coudlnt find anything in the documentation
<stdin> RichardBH: look in kopete's settings you can import them, or put them in ~/.kde/share/emoticons/
<RichardBH> and can other people see them if i send them?
<RichardBH> like someone on WLM
<mkaster> I forget, how do I run commands as root?
<stdin> RichardBH: yeah, if you give it to them
<stdin> !sudo | mkaster
<ubotu> mkaster: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mcquaid> I installed b2 but was left with a fairly non functional desktop.  are there some tweaks that have to be done?
<stdin> mcquaid: no, that's what b2 is
<shadowhywind> does anyone know  where the image files are stored for the icons that get displayed in the system panel?
<Biovore> mcquaid: well its a developers beta.. that doesn't mean it works yet.
<mcquaid> ok
<stdin> shadowhywind: in /usr/share/icons
<shadowhywind> thanks!
<Flatfender> I have Compiz installed, but I don't have the 3D desktop or the wobbly windows or anything. Could there be something I'm missing?
<RichardBH> stdin: any idea where in kopetes settings? :$
<stdin> RichardBH: Appearance > Emoticons
<RichardBH> stdin: i can see buttons for 'themes', but nothing for single emoticons/your own ones
<stdin> RichardBH: "themes" are emoticons
<shadowhywind> ok since i couldn't find the icon i was looking for, in the system tray, I am trying to get them to display in 2 rows, instead of just one. And i can't figure out why.. any ideas?
<RichardBH> stdin: dont worry if you dont know/there isnt a way, but if i have a .gif animated file, do i just import it as a 'theme'? or are themes more like packages of multiple emoticons?
<stdin> RichardBH: if you just want to add a single one, choose an already installed them and choose "Edit", then you can replace one (or add one) to use that image
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using feisty and have installed kde4 beta2.  however, the entire desktop seems broken i.e. panels are empty, desktop is unusable.  is there anything i've missed?  followed the instructions in kubuntu.org
<RichardBH> stdin: ok, thanks - now to trakc down why none of my drives are mounted...
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, I am having some problem with apt-get update, and there was this very quick but complex solution for it, one of the bots could tell me with the right command.. anybody knows what I am talking about?
<sven_oostenbrink> given error by apt-get is ""The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<sven_oostenbrink> and with some one complex bash line this could be fixed IIRC
<mkaster> in my system services it says acpid is not running ut it is supposed to run on boot
<christoffernors> Hi. When i attach my external monitor to my laptop the image shows up fine. But when i wanna play a movie it's just a black screen in all other video players than totem. Anyone know how to solve this?
<mkaster> may this be the reason I cannot standby or suspend?
<llutz> mkaster: sudo modprobe ibm-acpi
<llutz> mkaster: yes, without working acpi no suspend
<llutz> (in many other cases: no suspend inspite of working acpi :((( )
<RichardBH> stdin: although there doesnt seem to be an 'edit' button anywhere...
<mkaster> it still says it isnt running
<llutz> mkaster: sudo modprobe ibm_acpi
<llutz> mkaster: sudo /etc/init.d/acpi start
<stdin> RichardBH: like http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/4673/image15ox7.png
<mkaster> sudo: /etc/init.d/acpi: command not found
<llutz> mkaster: sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start
<llutz> mkaster: sudo /etc/init.d/acpi-support start
<RichardBH> stdin: i have no 'edit theme' button there - is that the standard Kopete that comes with Kubuntu, or is it a newer/patched version?
<sven_oostenbrink> Anybody on the fixing apt-get thing?
<stdin> RichardBH: well I have version 4:3.5.7-2ubuntu1
<stdin> !aptfix | sven_oostenbrink
<ubotu> sven_oostenbrink: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<sven_oostenbrink> stdin, That wqas the one! thanks! :)
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: you here?
<mkaster> it still says its not running in the system services
<mkaster> and there are no suspend, standby or hibernate buttons
<mkaster> when I rand the commands this is what I got llutz but it still says it isnt running in the system services
<mkaster> masterk@theKtop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start
<mkaster>  * Loading ACPI modules...                                               [ ok ] 
<mkaster>  * Starting ACPI services...                                                    masterk@theKtop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/acpi-support start
<mkaster>  * Checking battery state...                                             [ ok ] 
<Kein> Alright, Edgy is up and running.
<jhutchins> mkaster: You might consider the Advanced Power Control Interface - apci.
<Kein> Now to learn how to update to Feisty.
<RichardBH> stdin: ah, thats it then - i have 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9
<llutz> jhutchins: thats what he tries
<jhutchins> mkaster: The other one is the Advanced Programmable Interupt Controller - apic.
<jhutchins> Spelling counts.
<RichardBH> stdin: any idea how to get the newer one? (linux newbie :$)
<stdin> RichardBH: comes with kde 3.5.7
<mkaster> I need help on getting suspend and standby to work because otherwise it really isn't a laptop...
<Kein> mkaster: there are options in Power Management, IIRC.
<mkaster> where is the power management?
<ian_> I'm trying to configure a keyboard layout under KDE called colemak, I had it working under gnome but there is no option for it in the keyboard layout settings
<Kein> Not sure, actually.  Try checking the battery icon.
<Kein> KLaptop, I thinkk.
<Kein> *thinkk
<Kein> ..
<Kein> *THINK
<ian_> where does KDE get its list of available keyboad layouts if not from the X config?
<winbond> can i save my virtual machine, then install workstation instead of the server and just load my saved VM??  or will i have to set it up from scratch?
<masterk> okay guys, when I clicked suspend, it suspended but I was unable to get out, so I powered off manually. Then I clicked standby and it filckered the screen for about 30 seconds then showed the desktop where it took another 30 seconds or so to let me move the mouse or preass anything then it popped up and said cpu overload...
<masterk> can anyone help?
<masterk> llutz are you still there? Do you have any idea?
<llutz> masterk: thats what i meant. working acpi does not mean that suspend/resume works. i gave that thing up, long time ago
<combinio> where are kept all binary files ??
<masterk> Hmm...
<masterk> SO does anyonehave a fully working Thinkpad T22?
<llutz> masterk: in most cases it's an issue of network (wlan) or video drivers. on your t22 it sounds more like a general acpi-problem
<masterk> yeah I fixed the other issues
<masterk> this is the only one I haven't and I really want to be able to standby
<masterk> it takes too long to startup
<llutz> masterk: resuming from disk takes nearly the same time like booting fresh on my Samsung X20 with 1GB RAM
<masterk> well I don't have the money to get a fancy new laptop :D
<masterk> wanna buy me one?
<masterk> just kidding
<llutz> masterk: even a new laptop doesn't mean that suspending works
<billytwowilly> so I've got a new hard drive and I want to format the whole thing with reiserfs. How should I go about this?
<masterk> My old laptop which was better than this had no issues at all right from the start... I wish I still had it
<RichardBH> i currently have KDE3.5.6, which came with kubuntu - how can i upgrade to 3.5.7, when adept is telling me kde isnt installed?
<NickPresta> RichardBH, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<RichardBH> NickPresta: danke
<caris_mere> I can't get one of my partitions to show up in /media
<coreymon77> caris_mere: WHICH ONE
<coreymon77> caris_mere: oops
<coreymon77> sorry, didnt know caps was on
<combinio> where are kept all binary files ??
<combinio> can someone tell me that ?
<caris_mere> coreymon77: it is a FAT32 partition that I created after installation
<coreymon77> is it mounted?
<llutz> combinio: which binaries?
<kaminix2> billytwowilly: mkfs.reiserfs /dev/<devicename> will make your device reiserfs...
<coreymon77> caris_mere: is it mounted
<combinio> llutz: ee.... binares that if u put in console eg gimp - then gimp is launching
<combinio> i mean such binares
<caris_mere> coreymon77: I can't tell...because in QTparted it is called sda5, but when I try to mount sda5, it says it is /
<coreymon77> combinio: /usr/bin
<llutz> combinio:/bin, /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin
<coreymon77> exactly
<coreymon77> because you are mounting sda5 to /
<billytwowilly> kaminix2: how do I make a partition? qtparted and the kde stuff won't let me.
<coreymon77> you have to mount it to somewhere else
<llutz> combinio: for root additional the sbin/
<combinio> llutz: and what is difference between /usr/local/bin and /usr/bin ? i just want to know where pu hereos3 binares files :D
<stoffer> is there any good fw software for ubuntu?? Im looking for something that can drop incomming traffic when my services is not running but allows it when they are up...
<llutz> combinio: its not part of distro, so put it into /usr/local
<kaminix2> billytwowilly: fdisk is a good program imo. but first you have to umount it. sudo umount /dev/devicename
<combinio> llutz: ok then, thanks a lot :)
<caris_mere> coreymon77: how would I do that?
<billytwowilly> kaminix2: it's not mounted
<titanix88> is there any practical purpose of having so many file systems in linux except for ext2/3?can i use them normally?advantages?
<coreymon77> caris_mere: well
<kaminix2> billytwowilly: What error is qparted giving you?
<billytwowilly> kaminix2: when I do a fdisk /dev/hdd I get a "Unable to read /dev/hdd"
<coreymon77> caris_mere: first make the folder that you want to mount it to
<caris_mere> coreymon77: did that
<billytwowilly> kaminix2: it just doesn't let me do anything to the disk.
<coreymon77> caris_mere: okay
<kaminix2> billytwowilly: Are you sure you have the correct devicename?
<coreymon77> caris_mere: then mount it to that folder
<billytwowilly> kaminix2: fairly certain. It's the slave on the cdrom line and the cdrom is /dev/hdc
<Schuenemann> I created a zip file in window$ and now Ark can't extract it. I suspect it's the file separator char. What can I do about it?
<kaminix2> billytwowilly: Is it internal or external?
<billytwowilly> Maybe the cdrom is farking it up. let me shut down and make sure it's got the right clippy thing on the right pair of metal rod thingies..
<caris_mere> coreymon77: I did that and then checked the folder, and it looks like what one would see with /
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, try unrar
<kaminix2> billytwowilly: Highlight me when you get back if you still want my help. :)
<Schuenemann> isn't unrar for rar only?
<coreymon77> are you sure sda5 is the right drive?
<coreymon77> caris_mere: partition*
<BluesKaj> nope
<billytwowilly> kaminix2: I will, thanks.
<coreymon77> caris_mere: type mount into konsole, and put the output on pastebin
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, KairosFuzzy-08-set.zip is not RAR archive
<llutz> Schuenemann: unzip Kairos....
<cje> hi, I am a volunteer supporting a public middle school in an attempt to move to FOSS on ubuntu feisty, and we are having a networking issue.  Is there anyone here who has experience with networking with legacy Windows desktops?
<cje> actually, make that kubuntu feisty
<Schuenemann> llutz, unzipping is the problem here
<coreymon77> cje: networking as in?
<titanix88> cje: congrats!
<cje> coreymon77, we are trying to talk to a bunch of windows boxes.
<coreymon77> cje: well, ya first thing, congrats
<caris_mere> coreymon77: http://pastebin.com/m3697ec5
<coreymon77> cje: secondly, that requires samba
<cje> caris_mere, +1 , we have samba installed.
<BluesKaj> that's odd i thought unrar could handle zipped files ...must be my old age creeping in :)
<cje> the problem is that the legacy Windows box controlling the network gives us a new IP address every time we reboot the new kubuntu server.
<coreymon77> cje: well then, set a static
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, it's not winrar :-)
<llutz> Schuenemann: error-message?
<caris_mere> cje: I'm sorry, but I don't follow
<coreymon77> caris_mere: well, theres the problem
<caris_mere> coreymon77: I figured...  :-)
<coreymon77> caris_mere: sda5 is not the fat32 partition, its your normal linux ext3 partition
<Schuenemann> llutz, (file) appears to use backslashes as path separatorsd
<dudeicles> good afternoon folks
<coreymon77> caris_mere: the only two fat32 partitions that seem to be there are sda1 and sdb1
<dudeicles> could anyone here tell me why they believe Kubuntu is better than Ubuntu?
<cje> coreymon77, we are integrating with someone else's network, and we can't set a static IP.
<caris_mere> coreymon77:  Yeah, I know.  It doesn't seem to recognize the other partition that I just made
<cje> caris_mere, thanks for asking, are there any other questions that I could answer to clarify our situation?
<coreymon77> dudeicles: easy, i just like kde better than gnome, its personal prefference
<coreymon77> cje: so, whats the problem, you cant connect to the windows computers?
<dudeicles> coreymon77: not really a KDE is better because... just your preference.
<dudeicles> KDE is more like Windows than Ubunty right?
<dudeicles> Ubuntu*
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, have tried the unzip command in the konsole
<BluesKaj> ?
<dudeicles> I'm thinking about formatting another HD and installing Ubuntu on it then Kubuntu on top.
<dudeicles> I need something closer to Windows for my wife and kids.
<coreymon77> dudeicles: recent windows converts will be more comfortable with kde than gnome
<dudeicles> is there a better linux build out there for Windows users?
<coreymon77> dudeicles: i dont think so
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, yeah, same problem
<coreymon77> dudeicles: the point of linux is that it isnt windows
<dudeicles> ok then it look slike Ubuntu it is.
<coreymon77> dudeicles: its not going to be the same
<dudeicles> well i'm using Ubuntu right now
<dudeicles> just HD is too small
<dudeicles> lol
<coreymon77> dudeicles: as for it being better than ubuntu, thats just prefference as to kde or gnome
<dudeicles> this is only  12 gig
<ball> hi can someome talk me through getting the last part of my wifi settings sorted please?
<ubuntu> hey
<dudeicles> yeah I can use either
<dudeicles> it's the family that likes the "Start" button and everything nice and easy to get to.
<billytwowilly> kaminix2: should I stick with my old favorite reiserfs or go with something new and interesting like xfs?
<dudeicles> which Ubuntu has, but KDE makes it much more organized I think.
<Schuenemann> I like everything easy, that's why I use kubuntu
<llutz> Schuenemann: hehe
<dudeicles> Schuenemann: I agree, was just looking for others reasons why they use it over Ub
<dudeicles> well off to format
<coreymon77> ball: whats the last part
<Schuenemann> :p
<dudeicles> hey in here, did anyone find installing Ubuntu to be a long process?
<coreymon77> nope
<ball> i think that my gateway is wrong thats all i can think of
<dudeicles> Last time I installed Ubuntu on this HD it took like 1 hour
<coreymon77> 40 mins for me
<dudeicles> stuck around 65% to 74% took forever there.
<kaminix2> billytwowilly: That's really up to you :) Which one you like or feel is best. :)
<dudeicles> maybe 40 was the time
<dudeicles> coreymon77: What is your specs?
<dudeicles> Processor and Ram
<dudeicles> if you don't mind me asking
<coreymon77> dudeicles: later
<coreymon77> dudeicles: just make sure that your wife and kids know this beforehand
<dudeicles> know what?
<cje> coreymon77, we can ping the Windows servers, and the Windows servers can ping us, but when new IP addresses are given out, the Windows boxes can't find the new Kubuntu Feisty file server
<coreymon77> dudeicles: linux is not windows, its linux
<dudeicles> we've been using Ubuntu for a week now
<dudeicles> they're ok with it.
<coreymon77> dudeicles: okay good
<ScorpKing> i remember
<dudeicles> I got all their stuff to work fine on Linux
<dudeicles> ScorpKing: you gonna be here all day?
<coreymon77> ball: give me a sec
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: maybe an hour or two
<kaminix2> billytwowilly: I checked btw, if your HDD is IDE you can find out what it's called by "using sudo lshw | less", typing "/ide" and press enter. This will bring you to a list of IDE devices on your PC.
<dudeicles> LOL I may need your help getting my dang HD's to mount again. LOL
<ScorpKing> lol
<dudeicles> this was a test HD to Ubuntu
<dudeicles> now i'm going to put it on my 80 gig
<billytwowilly> kaminix2: thanks. I think I tentatively got it now.
<dudeicles> and wipe Windows from there
<ScorpKing> why dont you just copy the hd
<dudeicles> ?
<dudeicles> tell me how and I gladly will
<coreymon77> cje: so you are saying that the problem is you are getting new ips all the time
<dudeicles> this HD is 12 gb the other is 80 gb
<kaminix2> billytwowilly: Good. :) Just say the word if there's something else. :)
<dudeicles> I'll have to make it a slave to plug it in.
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: you don't have to do it all over. do you have two drives?
<dudeicles> will have to hook that other one up
<dudeicles> wish I had an external case for it.
<dudeicles> would make life much easier.
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: is the 80 empty?
<dudeicles> not yet
<dudeicles> will e though
<dudeicles> has Windows on it.
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: anything you want to save?
<coreymon77> cje: and whenever you get a new ip, the windows server cant see feisty any more
<dudeicles> nope
<cje> coreymon77, yes
<dudeicles> that's where these backup pains in the butts come in
<dudeicles> they have all my backup stuff. :)
<will_> hey Im getting a could not open cache error when trying to open the repository
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: plug the windows one as slave and boot from the cd
<dudeicles> k
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: can you get online from the cd?
<will_> should I re instal ?
<dudeicles> should be able to.
<coreymon77> cje: what about before the ips switch, does everything work then?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: i'll be here...
<will_> E: Type 'http://www.linuxdj.com/audio/lad/' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<dudeicles> leave this HD plugged in as well right now?
<ScorpKing> yes
<dudeicles> bbiab
<will_> i tried enabling that in my repository before all this crap happened
<will_> how do I disable it?
<will_> Cause I cant get into the dialog window
<will_> HELP PLEASE
<ScorpKing> comment it out
<will_> I cant get into the dialog window to do so
<cje> no, but the ip switching is making it hard to fix samba
<coreymon77> !patience | will_
<ubotu> will_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ScorpKing> will_: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<will_> thanks :D
<coreymon77> will_: if its the ip switching thats the problem, the only thing to do is to stop that
<coreymon77> will_: do the windows comptuers switch ips aswell?
<coreymon77> whoop
<coreymon77> s
<coreymon77> wrong person
<coreymon77> cje: those questions are aimed at you
<will_> how do I stop all this ?
<cje> coreymon77: yes, looks like we have to find out where the dhcp server is
<will_> Can someone remote access into my comp ?hehehe
<deviance> !widgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<will_> I can't uncomment this bad repository that I entered because The ERROR MESSAGE will boot me out of the repository
<coreymon77> cje: first things first, stop the dhcp form switching the ips all the time
<deviance> Whats the best program for desktop widgets?
<christoffernors> how can i add a command to the FN+f7 command?
<will_> Is there a cammand line I can fun that will delete the line I entered? SOme file I can edit ?
<coreymon77> will_: just reset your sources.list
<coreymon77> will_: replace it with a new one
<will_> how?
<coreymon77> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<will_> reset * from sourcelist where bad=true
<will_> hehehe
<coreymon77> will_: that site will genereate a working sources.list for yo
<coreymon77> u
<coreymon77> just delete your current one and replace it
<will_> then I save it somewhere?
<ScorpKing> will_: save it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<coreymon77> cje: the first thing to do is stop the ip switchings from happening, cause that seems to be the main problem
<dmbkiwi> hi
<ScorpKing> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<[1] ball> coreymon77 i will be back online l8tr 2nite.  got issues irl right now
<cje> coreymon77, we have found the dhcp server, and we are closing in on the answer, or so we hope.
<dmbkiwi> is anyone else having trouble getting a kde4 beta2 session working?
<Dudeicles> ScorpKing Rules!
<Dudeicles> ok i'm on liveCD
<Dudeicles> not sure if the other HD mounted
<Dudeicles> lol
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: open cli
<dmbkiwi> seems that /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde is missing
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: the konsole
<will_> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list.
<will_> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<Dudeicles> errr
<coreymon77> will_: you have to do it as root
<Dudeicles> won't have konsole in Ubuntu
<will_> ?
<Dudeicles> got terminal open
<xjkx> this rip a dvd of video on k3b is to rip to avi format?
<will_> through the terminal window ?
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: ls /dev/ | grep hd
<coreymon77> will_: no
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: do you have hda, hdb and hdc?
<coreymon77> will_: well, you could
<Dudeicles> pasting now
<will_> help this windows boy out a little :D
<Dudeicles> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36827/
<coreymon77> will_: okay, type this
<coreymon77> actually
<Ubu7> hi all
<Ubu7> I need some help for Ubuntu 7.04
<coreymon77> will_: try opening the sources.list in kate
<Dudeicles> ScorpKing: ?
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: which one is the linux drive? primary master?
<Dudeicles> should be hca
<coreymon77> will_: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dudeicles> I didn't change that at all
<will_> paste that in the terminal ?
<Dudeicles> just unplugged my 2 ntfs backups
<Dudeicles> and plugged int the 80 gig I want to copy all to.
<Ubu7> I'm a begginer - can't start X.....can't register entry in xauth....dunno what to do
<christoffernors> How can i add a command to the video output switching shortcut fn+f7 ?
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: i can't remember. lol
<Dudeicles> hda1 should be my main drive
<Dudeicles> the others were hdb1 and hdc1
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: lol
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: then hda will be linux
<will_> IT WORKED !
<will_> Thanks kUbuntu room !
<Dudeicles> righto
<Dudeicles> so I need to copy hda1 to hdb1
<will_> Now I can dl some pr0n !
<Dudeicles> right?
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb
<Dudeicles> pr0n rocks
<ali4728> Help, Tired of dool boot and I was wondering if it would be possible to run Ubuntu and $M from external eSATA (enclosure) HDD? So I can switch the power button and start thew OS that I want. Comments appriciated..
<will_> binary pr0n :D 0101010001010101
<xjkx> anyone ever used this rip video dvds of k3b?
<Dudeicles> ScorpKing: if this don't work i'll have to go through all again right?
<will_> I got another question
<Dudeicles> LOL
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: yes but it will work. :)
<will_> I'm trying to get some third party software going on in the repos, I remember way back someone showed me how to do it but I cant get it to work
<dmbkiwi> is anyone else having trouble getting a kde4 beta2 session working?
<will_> I want to download AUDACITY
<dmbkiwi> seems that /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde is missing
<cje> coreymon77, now the weird thing is that we seem to be getting a new MAC address every time we reboot the kubuntu feisty ASUS V2 box.
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: i use it a lot.
<Dudeicles> ScorpKing: working now
<Dudeicles> takes a while I assume?
<seanpcrowe> hey peeps...
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: yes
<seanpcrowe> n00b question
<Dudeicles> damnit
<Dudeicles> you know what I wanted to do
<coreymon77> cje: that causing the same problem?
<seanpcrowe> can i change the size of the desktop icons??
<Dudeicles> I wanted to format the HD first
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: no need
<Dudeicles> k
<Dudeicles> how long will it take?
<Dudeicles> I have no patience dangit. LOL
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: maybe one hour
<ScorpKing> lol
<Dudeicles> ScorpKing: AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH
<will_> quick n00b question. I dled firefox, but it doesnt show in the internet tab on kubuntu.
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: after that put the new drive on primary master
<Dudeicles> it will tell me when it's done?
<will_> How do I launch firefox and check my email in peace?
<Dudeicles> right now it's not showing anything in Terminal
<will_> and how do I get flux box?
<Dudeicles> the box just went to the next line. that's all
<Dudeicles> lol
<dmbkiwi> will_: install it using the package manager
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: you might not be able to boot from it so just boot from the cd and i'll help you to get it back.
<Sanne> will_: you can enable additional ubuntu repositories (universe, multiverse) and should find audacity and firefox in there. Please read what the bot ubotu sends you for software management:...
<Sanne> !repos | will_
<ubotu> will_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: so it's back at the prompt?
<dmbkiwi> will_: it's in the kmenu under System -> Adept Manager
<Dudeicles> box below the prompt
<Dudeicles> how can I tell
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: as soon as you can type another command it's done.
<Dudeicles> I typed exit and it did nothing
<ScorpKing> then its busy
<Dudeicles> help it did nothing
<Dudeicles> k
<Dudeicles> my HDD light is going like crazy
<Sanne> will_: if you want to search which packages are available in ubuntu, you can do so at packages.ubuntu.com. But don't download from there, install them using the package mananger.
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: it will. reading nonstop.
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: when the light stops it's done. lol
<coreymon77> cje: is that causing the same problem? or is it better now
<Dudeicles> ScorpKing: So hows the weather wherever you are?
<cje> we are now having the problem that the MAC address appears to be changing.  But we are going to assign an IP address below 100 and see if that helps.
<Dudeicles> blue skies here in California
<deviance> Anyone know how I can have it so that Kwallet doesnt need to ask me for a password when I start Kopete
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Dudeicles> ScorpKing: got ya sorry
<deviance> ANd yesterday I ln -s linked a program into auto start but I dont want it there, how can I remove it
<deviance> ?
<deviance> ScorpKing: How do you unlink a program from .kde/autostart?
<ScorpKing> remove the link with rm
<deviance> So rm ln aMSN?
<deviance> Ah got it
<ScorpKing> rm .kde/autostart/linkdff
<mauri> someone can elp me with my webcam
<dmbkiwi> is anyone else having trouble getting a kde4 beta2 session working?
<dmbkiwi> seems that /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde is missing
<will_> Firefox installed successfully , how do I use it? Where is the shortcut on my desktop ?
<rdvon> I cant get bitpim working under kubuntu with my razr v3m
<will_> how do I get firefox going?
<will_> is it a command line?
<rdvon> install in the repos.
<will_> i have it installed
<rdvon> than press alt f2 than type firefox.
<will_> is there a way to make a shortcut of it?
<christoffer> Hi just did something stupid.. INstalled tdb and the osd that appeared before when changing volume with keyboard shortcuts is no longer there.. Uninstalled tpd but still no osd... What do i do?
<rdvon> will_ right click the desktop
<rdvon> create new
<rdvon> than link to application.
<rdvon> than go to the app tab
<rdvon> and where it says command type firefox.
<rdvon> does anyone know why bitpim isnt working?
<coreymon77> cje: sorry about not answering immidiately, i am working on something else and sometimes forget to check my irc client every now and then
<christoffer> anyone???
<rdvon> christoffer: no idea.
<christoffer> :\
<rdvon> is that how you spell christoffer though? I was sure it was christopher..
<coreymon77> cje: if its ip and mac address problems that you are having, my best suggestion would be to set a static
<coreymon77> cje: it may just be something you have to do
<christoffer> deppends of your origin
<christoffer> * on
<coreymon77> cje: and it shouldnt be that much of a problem if the computer is a desktop, which i am assuming it is (correct me if im wron)
<cje> coreymon77, we are in the process of trying to set up a static.  We are also suspecting a weirdo on-board NIC, and we are going to swap that out.
<coreymon77> cje: is it a desktop?
<rdvon> oh really? I dont think I've ever seen it spelled like that, very interesting...
<cje> coreymon77, yes, it is a desktop.
<coreymon77> cje: well then setting a static shoulnt be a problem, its for laptops that its an issue
<cje> coreymon77, the model is V2-P5945G
<cje> desktop.
<christoffernors> #ubuntu
<terrestre> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dudeicles> ScorpKing: Are you there?
<Dudeicles> :P
<terrestre> toto?
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: yes
<terrestre> binaltech: hola
<Dudeicles> cool
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: shut down and take out the old drive.
<Dudeicles> so should I just shut down make that other HD the master and run it?
<mkaltz> does anyone have insight into installing the snapapi module required by true image server in ubunty feisty
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: set the new one master and try to boot.
<Dudeicles> lol good idea buddy
<Dudeicles> will get back on here and chat with you after if it works
<ScorpKing> see you soon
<cje> coreymon77, we are just now pulling a NIC out of another machine.
<Dudeicles> hasta
<ScorpKing> i'll be here. we're not done
<terrestre> binaltech: hello
<binaltech> algo :)
<terrestre> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<terrestre> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<terrestre> !es > binaltech
<binaltech> a que wena
<terrestre> !es >> binaltech
<terrestre> !es | binaltech
<ubotu> binaltech: please see above
<mauri> someone can elp me with my webcam
<binaltech> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<christoffernors> I have a clean installed ubuntu on my IBM THINKPAD T42. For some reason i lost the OSD's when changing volume, lcd brightness and so on.. How to get it back?
<coreymon77> mauri: what webcam?
<BluesKaj> will_, did you update your sources.list ?
<mauri> coreymon77: http://www.emtec-international.com/en/produit.php?categorie=AVNOM&gamme=AV%20WEBCAMS&ss_gamme=W300
<christoffernors> THIS SUCKS!!!
<mauri> coreymon77: have you received the model
<coreymon77> i saw
<coreymon77> give me a sec
<spiroo> How do I mount .img and other images like I did in Daemon tools in WIndows? I do not find support for it anywhere, not even in K3B.
<Kein> How weird... the autoupdater isn't working. =/
<anna> hi
<anna> what's the german channel?
<SlimeyPete> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<anna> thanks
<SlimeyPete> :)
<spiroo> does anybody know how to burn or mount .img in linux/kubuntu. I wanna watch my movies.
<stdin> spiroo: depends what filesystem is in the file
<spiroo> I do not know, how to check then?
<coreymon77> spiroo: k3b can definitely burn .imgs, cant it?
<coreymon77> mauri: how does your webcam connect? i take it its usb right?
<stdin> spiroo: "file filename.img" in konsole
<mauri> coreymon77: yes but the device /dev/video is not created
<Dudeicles> ScorpKing: Didn't work
<Dudeicles> get a GRUB error 2
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: you're on the cd?
<Dudeicles> yes
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: ls /dev/ | grep hd
<Dudeicles> hda
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: you have hda?
<Dudeicles> yeah
<ScorpKing> lol
<Dudeicles> I think that's the HD we just cpied stuff to
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: what program do you use for irc?
<Dudeicles> was gonna xchat
<Dudeicles> whoops
<Dudeicles> xchat
<terrestre> !aptitude | binaltech
<ubotu> binaltech: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: does it show tabs with the channel names on the side?
<Dudeicles> yeah
<mauri> coreymon77: are you still there?
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: there is ine with your name
<ScorpKing> one
<coreymon77> mauri: ya, sorry
<Dudeicles> no
<Dudeicles> Ubuntu Server
<Dudeicles> #kubuntu
<Dudeicles> and
<Dudeicles> ScorpKing:
<coreymon77> mauri: type lsusb into konsole and put the output on pastebin
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: click on my name
<coreymon77> make sure the webcam is plugged in when you do lsusb though
<Dudeicles> wait
<Dudeicles> not registered
<ScorpKing> thsi channel makes my client slow
<ScorpKing> :(
<mauri> coreymon77: of course it's plugged
<coreymon77> mauri: then put the output of lsusb on pastebin
<mauri> coreymon77: please give me the link...i forgot it
<spiroo> Is there not any support to just open .img images or other in Kaffeine or Amarok?
<coreymon77> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> spiroo: do "file filename.img" in konsole
<spiroo> I have
<stdin> spiroo: and the output??
<spiroo> UDF v1.5
<SlimeyPete> .img is a proprietary format iirc
<mauri> coreymon77: http://pastebin.com/d39c6241c
<stdin> spiroo: then "sudo mount filename.img /somewhere -t udf -o loop,uid=$(id -u)" should do it
<spiroo> lol, is there not any app to do this? I could do it manually, but I do not wanna do this every single time.
<mauri> coreymon77: did you see it
<spiroo> like deamon tools I just want
<coreymon77> mauri: yam i see it
<coreymon77> mauri: to tell you the truth, i dont know
<mauri> coreymon77: why yuo don't....which is the problem
<coreymon77> mauri: your webcam is from a slightly obscure company, so there is nothing that i can find that can help
<spiroo> stdin or someone: any application for mounting dvd images?
<coreymon77> mauri: i was hoping lsusb would give me a hint, but it didnt
<coreymon77> spiroo: google is your friend
<coreymon77> mauri: sorry
<coreymon77> cje: any updates?
<spiroo> coreymon77: not always
<mauri> coreymon77: do you think that i have to buy another one and it will works
<BluesKaj> spiroo, have you tried kiso ?
<stdin> spiroo: if you changing the extension to iso  and using http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountFile?content=61955
<spiroo> kiso?
<Dave132> how soon is the next version of ubuntu coming out?
<stdin> !gutsy | Dave132
<ubotu> Dave132: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Dave132> thnaks
<Dave132> thanks
<spiroo> 18 october
<Dave132> cool
<stdin> probably the 18th, but no guarantees on that
<Dave132> ok,thanks
<Dave132> not in a rush, just curious
<spiroo> yeah :)
<flatulent> which kernel does gutsy use?
<Biovore> 2.6.22-10 is the current
<winbond> is kubuntu looks team a 1 man team?
<NickPresta> winbond, there are many people that contribute to Kubuntu in one way or another. I'm sure there is a fairly large (yet still) incomplete list of credits somewhere.
<will_> quick question
<will_> I have an audiophile 2496
<will_> it supports linux
<will_> How do I download their drivers? Its not like an exe that I double clikc on or anything right ?
<spiroo> nope 2.6.22-11 is current one
<msoini> will_, "You'll want to use the envy24control mixer program from the alsa-tools package."
<spiroo> Is there any dvd playback application to play iso-images?
<msoini> ah should read before i copy-paste :-P
<GoodHabit> Hello. I am searching sniffer for KDE. Can smb tell me?
<stdin> spiroo: most will
<winbond> NickPresta, just wondering what they do, couse the kubuntu look and feel is pretty bad
<NickPresta> winbond, I'm sorry you feel that way. What exactly feels bad about it?
<spiroo> stdin: does not for instance work in kaffeine
<mauri> someone can elp me with my webcam
<winbond> NickPresta, it feels like im back to using windows 95
<Dave132> winbond, you a vista fan?
<winbond> Dave132, no
<NickPresta> winbond, did you make any effort to customize the system to your liking? I would say that you didn't try hard enough to make it feel the way you want...
<Dave132> lol
<NickPresta> !ask | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Black_Monkey> the announcement for beta 2 still says "Packages for 7.04 are currently being compiled" - so it's still not ready yet? :/
<msoini> will_, have you looked at http://www.m-audio.com/index.php?do=support.drivers&f=422
<terrestre> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<terrestre> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mauri> NickPresta: i've installe gspca drivers but /dev/vido is not created
<winbond> NickPresta, im sure there are a lot of things to customize , i just dont have the skill to do it
<NickPresta> winbond, customizing KDE is point-and-click affair. You don't need anything special to do it. A bit of patience and you're good to go.
<will_> alsa tools eh
<Black_Monkey> so any news on the status of beta 2 for feisty?
<mauri> NickPresta: are you still there
<msoini> will_, this also looks like it could be of interest: http://www-old.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Midiman%2FMAudio&card=Delta+Audiophile+2496.&chip=ICE1712+(Envy24)&module=ice1712
<NickPresta> mauri, I can't help you in regards to your webcam. Someone else in the channel might be able to assist you.
<will_> thanks meng!
<mauri> NickPresta: you know know the model, why yuo say that are not able to help me
<will_> you guys know how I would switch over to fluxbox?
<winbond> mauri, whats the model of ur cam
<stdin> spiroo: it does, just open a url like dvd:///home/spiroo/file.iso
<mauri> winbond: http://www.emtec-international.com/en/produit.php?categorie=AVNOM&gamme=AV%20WEBCAMS&ss_gamme=W300
<spiroo> stdin: In konqueror?
<stdin> spiroo: in kaffeine
<spiroo> hmm okay, where?
<spiroo> where in kaffeine
<stdin> spiroo: File > Open URL
<mauri> winbond: have you received the link?
<winbond> mauri, yeah im trying to see if the chipset is listed
<spiroo> stdin: Thanks, it worked, but is there not any easier way?
<mauri> winbond: lsusb= Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<stdin> spiroo: make a service menu if you want
<spiroo> Unfortunately I have not time
<spiroo> Sometimes I just wonder why some apps only is in windows like daemon-tools, norton ghost and damn nfo viewer
<mauri> winbond: are you there
<winbond> mauri, yeah, hold on , im looking it up
<Dave132> how do I turn off the entry and exit notifications in konversation?
<cje> coreymon77: Thanks for your help, we got it all working. Swapping in a new NIC and fixing the IP address made things much easier.
<winbond> mauri, i think u are out of luck, there is not one z-star webcam that has a linux driver
<coreymon77> cje: no problem
<stdin> Dave132: settings > configure konversation > behaviour > chat window and check the "Hide Join/Part/Nick Events"
<Dudeicles> ScorpKing: ?
<winbond> check it out, this guy writs like the most webcam linux drivers, http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<Dave132> sdin,thanks
<winbond> mauri, check it out, this guy writs like the most webcam linux drivers, http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: yes
<Dave132> stdin,thanks
<Dudeicles> i msg'd you
<Dudeicles> oh wai
<christoffernors> If i by mistake have installed some additional package that controls the thinkpad key bindings, how do i make gnome the default controller again? So that gnome have control over these keys again?
<Dudeicles> wait even
<terrestre> mauri: do you use amsn?
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: i'm here
<stdin> winbond: that driver's in ubuntu, it's called "gspca"
<davidubi> good evening
<davidubi> to everyone in the channel
<mauri> terrestre:  yes....amsn does not recognized any video device
<emilsedgh> Kopete has good webcam handling, AFAIK
<davidubi> need some help to get KDE4 beta to run in kubuntu feisty. followed the instructions in the website but I dont see the "KDE4" entry in kdm
<davidubi> i got it to run with beta1 but i cannot do it with beta2
<stdin> davidubi: you have to add it
<davidubi> stdin: please tell me how to do it?
<winbond> stdin, im just saying that it looks like his camera doesnt have linux drivers
<cje> gotta go.  Thanks to everyone who helped.
<stdin> davidubi: the instructions are on the kubuntu website: "To run it as a full session copy /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop, edit the Name entry in kde4.desktop to be called "KDE 4", put the four export lines at the top of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde and start a new session in KDM with KDE 4."
<davidubi> i followed exactly the instructions in the site
<stdin> winbond: but that driver supports most "generic" ones
<mauri> terrestre:  may you halp me?
<vlt> Hello. Any idea why my Ubuntu boots to runlevel UNKNOWN oly and I have to run `telinit 3` (sic) first?
<vlt> only*
<stdin> vlt: do you have an /etc/inittab ?
<stdin> davidubi: have you copied the file to where it said and edited it?
<vlt> stdin: No, this is Feisty
<davidubi> stdin: YES: the instructions on the site worked for me when tried KDE4 beta1, but with KDE4 beta 2 they don't
<stdin> davidubi: and did you install kdebase-workspace ?
<davidubi> YES, and since kdebase-workspace had a conflict with a package installed by the beta 1, I did a clean install of feisty
<davidubi> and then I installed kdebase-workspace
<stdin> vlt: ok, post the /etc/event.d/rc-default to pastebin
<winbond> stdin, yeah, but his cam is made by z-star, which , from what im seeing , is not supported by that driver , there was development going on for it , but its dead
<stdin> davidubi: so do you have both kde4base and kdebase-workspace installed ?
<davidubi> stdin: NOPE, just kdebase-workspace
<stdin> davidubi: that's your problem then
<davidubi> ok
<vlt> stdin: The significant part is "else telinit 2"
<vlt> stdin: and maybe "start on stopped rcS" before
#kubuntu 2007-09-09
<christoffernors> #ubuntu
<winbond> mauri, i think u gonna have to buy a different webcam if u want to use it with linux
<vlt> stdin: wanna see the whole file?
<mauri> winbond: i hope it's will be enough, thanks
<rdvon> Hello, I've tried mutliple programs to try and play radio streams but *NONE* of them work. I've tried songbird, amaroK, and rhythmbox. Nothing is working.
<RichardBH> stdin: are you still here?
<vlt> rdvon: Can you play sound from afile?
<vlt> a file*
<winbond> mauri, pick one of the ones i gave you the link to , pick one which has 5 or 6 stars for quality
<stdin> vlt: hmm, post the output of "ls -l /etc/rc2.d" to pastebin
<mauri> winbond: ok thanks again...
<stdin> RichardBH: yep
<dnd> hell,im having problems with my wifi on my laptop
<dnd> hello*
<rdvon> vlt: Hmm.. No, But I thought songbird came with all the necessary codecs to play audio.. :\
<RichardBH> stdin - after upgrading to KDE 3.5.7, i still dont have the 'edit' button for emoticon themes - can you confirm which kopete package you have installed?
<RichardBH> !wifi | dnd
<ubotu> dnd: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vlt> stdin: it's the same as in rc3, except for "Only in /etc/rc2.d: S10powernowd.early" and "Only in /etc/rc2.d: S99stop-readahead"
<vlt> stdin: The problem is: It doesn't let me enter runlevel 2.
<rdvon> vlt: what is the apt-get line to get all the necessary codecs?
<vlt> rdvon: Try an ordinary wav file please
<winbond> so who got the kde4 beta2 running on gutsy?  or feisty
<rdvon> ok.
<vlt> rdvon: no mp3
<stdin> RichardBH: ahh, I have 0.12.5, you have 0.12.4 (I'm on gutsy)
<rdvon> vlt: wav file isnt working.
<RichardBH> stdin: if i go help>about kopete it says im on 0.12.5
<stdin> vlt: what happens when you boot in to recovery mode and do "telinit 2" (or just type "exit" ) ?
<RichardBH> stdin: although i am on 7.04 (feisty?)
<stdin> RichardBH: may be a difference in the package
<rdvon> vlt: I neeeeeeeed help :)
<RichardBH> stdin: 4:3.5.7-0ubuntu1~feisty1
<RichardBH> presumably you have ~gutsy1
<vlt> stdin: I'll try ... Here's rc2.d: http://suez.musketa.de/rc2.ls
<vlt> rdvon: What's the error msg?
<Dave132> the link in the top for the known feisty problems comes up with"The IP address of the host wiki.kubuntu.com does not match the one the certificate was issued to."is this a problem?
<NickPresta> Dave132, no. It should be fine. We can trust kubuntu.com :)
<Dave132> ok
<NickPresta> however, in the future, if the certificate is issued to crackers.com/ and the website you're trying to visit is paypal.com, that could be a problem :P
<Dave132> got ya
<Dave132> :)
<stdin> hmm, that shouldn't actually be .com...
<RichardBH> if i want to upgrade to gutsy, will following the ubuntu instructions work?
<Dave132> uh  oh
<winbond> can i move a virtual machine from vmware server to vmware workstation ?
<vlt> stdin: Booting to single and running `telinit 2` => init: rcS-sulogin main process (4583) killed by TERM signal
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:stdin] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 2 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<stdin> vlt: anything else happen?
<dnd> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vlt> stdin: No, that's the problem. `telinit 3` works but not 2 ... weird
<stdin> odd..
<hitmanWilly> vlt iirc, runlevel 2 is what kubuntu starts default
<vlt> stdin: Even after the latest kernel update (31/8) and initrd rebuild ...
<kelsi> hi there.. i have a basic question about installing a program.. is there anyone here who has a minute or two to help me out?
<vlt> hitmanWilly: Yes, but it doesn't work from "single"  even.
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, that is weird
<vlt> hitmanWilly: ... and the current runlevel is shown as "UNKNONW"
<vlt> UNKNOWN even
<sveden> can someone tell me how to mount a raid server share to my
<hitmanWilly> does the recovery mode even load inittab?
<sveden> system?
<vlt> sveden: It shouldN#t matter if it's rais
<vlt> raid
<sveden> k
<hitmanWilly> the unknown runlevel makes me wonder...
<vlt> hitmanWilly: There's no inittab. This is f**** upstart
<sveden> well I hve a server in my house and I would like to know how to log into it
<sveden> I um <cough> know how to do it in windows but not kuduntu
<vlt> sveden: If we knew this it this would be pretty unsecure :)
<hitmanWilly> vlt actually, yes there is an inittab, but there's nothing in it by default, my guess is that whatever process handles runlevels in upstart doesn't load in the recovery console
<vlt> hitmanWilly: I wouldn't care if it only did in normal boot!
<sezky> hey
<vlt> sveden: To be ...
<vlt> ok
<hitmanWilly> vlt so telinit cmds don't work even in normal mode?
<sezky> im trying to install kdm theme manager and when i run configure i get compiler c cannot create executables
<sezky> any ideas?
<hitmanWilly> sezky install build-essential
<vlt> hitmanWilly: `telinit 3` works, `telinit 2` not
<Dudeicles> ScorpKing: ok this HD should work fine. lol
<sezky> i tried that
<stdin> sezky: why are you compiling it?
<sezky> i found that command on a forum
<Dudeicles> this one is only 40 gig though
<hitmanWilly> vlt well, since you're already in runlevel 2 on a normal boot, that's probably why
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: sweet
<sezky> so i can install it right?
<Dudeicles> ScorpKing: Should I do the same formatting?
<winbond> sezky, isnt there a theme manager installed by default?
<stdin> !info kdmtheme | sezky
<Dudeicles> 5 for root, 34 for /home and 1 for swap?
<ubotu> sezky: kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 103 kB, installed size 268 kB
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: yes
<Dudeicles> k lets see how that works
<Dudeicles> talk to you soon if it doesn't let me stay in the chat
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: that way if something goes wrong you dont loose stuf in your home dir.
<sezky> does that say i already have it installed ?
<vlt> hitmanWilly: When I do normal boot nothing is started. I just get a shell prompt. `runlevel` returns "UNKNOWN" and I have to run `telinit 3` everytime to run all the daemons from rc3
<Dudeicles> oh ok
<vlt> hitmanWilly: rc2 looks the same btw
<Dudeicles> makes sense
<hitmanWilly> vlt ok, making more sense now...
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: saved me a lot of work.
<Dudeicles> cool
<Dudeicles> crap dude
<Dudeicles> install crashed again
<hitmanWilly> vlt is this new or has it always done this?
<ScorpKing> :(
<ScorpKing> Dudeicles: gimme a sec
<rdvon> vlt: sorry I havent responded in a while, It gives no error, it just refuse to play.
<vlt> hitmanWilly: This is since upgrade from Edgy (which was a fresh install using upstart right from the start) to Feisty (using adept).
<hitmanWilly> vlt sounds like the upgrade got borked...
<vlt> rdvon: You don't hear it play ... but can you see a timer counting or similar?
<hitmanWilly> vlt you may try reconfiging upstart
<vlt> hitmanWilly: I must have run dpkg-reconf... upstart a 1000 times ...
<hitmanWilly> vlt also, you may want to check the contents of rc.d
<stdin> vlt: and make sure /etc/event.d/rc2 looks like http://stdin.pastebin.us/39429
<sezky> i dont understand do i have the theme manager installed already ?
<rdvon> vlt: I can see the name, but no counter. nothing.
<stdin> !changethemes | sezky
<ubotu> sezky: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<sezky> k thanks
<sezky> that kde-look.org is where i downloaded one of my themes
<sezky> that wont install in usuing the theme manager i have installed already
<sezky> i thought i needed kdm theme manager
<vlt> rdvon: What player are you trying?
<vlt> rdvon: Can you please test `aplay -v <wavfile>` or if installed `mplayer <wavfile>`?
<winbond> so who got the kde4 beta2 running on gutsy?  or feisty
<sezky> this file has the extention theme.rc
<sezky> is that a part of a KSplash Theme ?
<winbond> !stupid | winbond
<rdvon> vlt: i'm trying songbird.
<rdvon> vlt: i'll try amarok..
<vlt> rdvon: aplay -v
<rdvon> vlt: it's working...
<winbond> rdvon, songbird is not open source , is it?
<rdvon> I guess not :(
<rdvon> I had it in ubuntu, worked fine.
<Random832> yes it is
<Random832> it's based on mozilla
<rdvon> hmm.. it did have a license agreement stating some thigns were proprietary.
<Random832> it's little more than a firefox fork at the moment
<rdvon> when does it come out?
<winbond> i used it for a while on windows, i liked it but it was too sluggish
<stdin> the mozilla licence allows for some proprietary things
<Random832> ok, it's apparently more complex - http://www.songbirdnest.com/roblord/blog/songbird_license
<vlt> rdvon: aplay works. What about amarok?
<deathguppie> hey, has anyone succesfully installed a game under wine in kubuntu??
<Dudeicles> game I installed din't work right
<Dudeicles> but it's my understanding that they can work
<deathguppie> I cannot seem to  because the cd player gets locked
<Dudeicles> not sure if you need Crossover though
<Dudeicles> my cd player worked ok
<Dudeicles> could be different brands though
<deathguppie> I can't seem to get disk one out during install..
<Dudeicles> deathguppie: try #winehq
<deathguppie> device or resource busy..
<Dudeicles> they may be able to help you
<deathguppie> thnks..
<Dudeicles> not trying to get rid of you, just think they'd be of more help
<Dudeicles> deathguppie: np bud
<vlt> stdin: BTW you Mozilla client still tries to load my favicon.ico ;-)
* Dudeicles will BBIAB
<vlt> your*
<Dudeicles> vlt: cache maybe?
<Seek_Therapy> Can someone tell me if there is software that Linux provides comparable to Dreamweaver ?
<Dudeicles> Seek_Therapy: google ubuntu WYSIWYG
<Dudeicles> may find something just as good
<vlt> Dudeicles: No, it's alright. Just info for stdi.n
<Seek_Therapy> that is nothing compared to dreamweaver
<Dudeicles> or google Ubuntu dreamweaver
<Dudeicles> may tell you how to install it
<Dudeicles> wine is a way not sure which version work though
<kcg> hello there, i typed ooffice in konsole to open openoffice, but i saw the following error, seems to be related to my xorg settings, has anyone got an idea?
<kcg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36841/
<Seek_Therapy> I was looking for something FREE
<vlt> stdin: I can't access the "runlevel machine" anymore (the person who runs `telinit 3` after each of my reboots seems to be asleep now, it's 01:39 am over there). I'll ask again tomorrow. Thank you for your help.
<stdin> ok, no problem :)
<Seek_Therapy> Isn't there a way to just pirate it !
<Seek_Therapy> and how can i get passed the damn security crap
<stdin> !piracy | Seek_Therapy
<ubotu> Seek_Therapy: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hitmanWilly> kcg is this feisty or gutsy?
<kcg> hitmanWilly, it is feisty
<hitmanWilly> kcg ok, that seems strange...
<hitmanWilly> kcg you could try a reinstall
<kcg> reinstall of openoffice?
<msoini> ok, i need some help
<Seek_Therapy> oh get your panties out of a wad, i was just kidding. Figured why beat around the bush
<kcg> hitmanWilly, apt-get --purge remove?
<vlt> What does !o4o mean?
<msoini> k3b kills my dvdr, i have to reboot to get it to work again, other burning apps don't do this
<sezky> hey how do i open up the file browser with root privledge ?
<sezky> heh
<msoini> i think it's something to do with detecting empty dvd-r media
<vlt> sezky: That's not a very good idea. Maybe xou could use "mc" as root
<hitmanWilly> kcg or apt-get --reinstall
<msoini> because it doesn't happen when i start k3b with the drive empty or with a burned/bought dvd in it
<sumguy231> sezky: kdesu konqueror
<sezky> it's cause i need to copy a file in a location that required root privledge
<vlt> sezky: stillnot a good idea ;-)
<sezky> why not ?
<Seek_Therapy> Linux is so frustrating ...I mean it takes forever just to learn one damn thing
<vlt> sezky: use `sudo cp` on a shell
<ardchoille> sezky: Better to use: sudo cp /path/file /path/location
<sezky> oh alright
<Seek_Therapy> no wonder women don't use it
<sezky> lol seek_therapy
<ardchoille> Seek_Therapy: My 8 year old niece uses Linux on a daily basis
<sumguy231> msoini: Does it detect the brand and such of your drive OK in Settings -> Configure K3B -> Devices?
<msoini> yes
<msoini> until i insert the media, then that goes blank
<Seek_Therapy> easier to point and click and not have to apt_ efgrhowe;sjgap;wfjup['aqes
<kcg> himanWilly, thx, im reinstall the whole openoffice
<sumguy231> Seek_Therapy: Your ranting is kinda getting in the way here. Take it to #kubuntu-offtopic or /dev/null, please.
<kcg> hitmanWilly, thx, im reinstall the whole openoffice
<msoini> and the Disk & Filesystems window tells me the drive is disabled
<vlt> My 3 yr old daughter knows how to use konqueror and my ibm trackpoint to watch photos from digicam..
<Seek_Therapy> whatever, i doubt she installs anything !!!!!!!!1
<stdin> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<vlt> Seek_Therapy: ;)
<acrobat> hello
<hitmanWilly> kcg that may or may not work
* ubuntu waves
<ubuntu> Hi again
<Seek_Therapy> sumguy231: no it's not getting in the way.....maybe u guys need to take note...so take note. Its not user friendly AT ALL unless you want to learn commmmmmmmd PROMPTTTTTS
<ubuntu> Still trying to sort out how to map my multimedia keys to the Volume
<Seek_Therapy> stupid
<ubuntu> Seek_Therapy: Hmm?
<stdin> stop that or take it to -offtopic
<ardchoille> Seek_Therapy: Please take that to ot, thanks.
<sumguy231> msoini: Never mind, I have no idea. Sorry.
<msoini> ok
<Seek_Therapy> all of you are just sensitive and weird....don't read it...its not like i am yelling over everyone
<sezky> cp: omitting directory `/home/sezky/kde-tux/'
<sezky> what does that mean?
<ubuntu> Seek_Therapy: Yes but if it's not a support problem then it detracts from people who want help
<sezky> i thought cp was for copy
<stdin> Seek_Therapy: consider this your last warning
<ubuntu> offtopic has no problems with discussions
<ubuntu> sezky: Yes it copies files
<vlt> sezky: cp -r includes subdirs too, cp -a prevents time and privileges
<ubuntu> cp -r copies directories
<kcg> hitmanWilly, ok, well i will give it a shot, hopefully it won't mess up my distro
<Seek_Therapy> weird!!!!!! bye
<sezky> oh okay i was just missing the -r
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<winbond> Seek_Therapy, u know, for people like u there is windows
<ubuntu> winbond: no need to start that
<vlt> 7lastlog vlt
<vlt> sorry
<ardchoille> I mean, jeez.. if my 8 year old niece can happily use kubuntu daily, then..
<ubuntu> ardchoille: 8 yo do everything happily all day
<ardchoille> lol
<dudeicles> ardchoille: don't compare your computer knowledge to an 8 year olds
<dudeicles> LOL
<sstchur> how would I go about setting up kde4 beta in kubuntu?  I ran sudo aptitude kde4base, but that's as far as I got, and I still seem to be using kde 3.5.x
<dudeicles> we're nothing compared to our kids. LOL
<ubuntu> sstchur: there is a tutorial on http://kubuntu.org
<dudeicles> sometimes I think my 3 year old knows more.
<sstchur> err, sudo aptitude install kde4base i meant
<stdin> sstchur: see the /topic
<sstchur> ok, I will check
<ubuntu> Or that :)
<RichardBH> hi - is there any easy way to find out whether im using feisty or gutsy?
<ardchoille> RichardBH: lsb_release -a
<dudeicles> ardchoille: how do you folks rmember this stuff?
<dudeicles> LOL
<ardchoille> dudeicles: I've been using Linux since 2001
<hitmanWilly> RichardBH probably feisty unless you deliberately installed/upgraded to gutsy
<ubuntu> dudeicles: He asks his 8 yo :)
<ardchoille> ubuntu: lol
<RichardBH> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> RichardBH: yw
<dudeicles> ubuntu: LOL
<dudeicles> yeah i'm going on full week tomorrow
<RichardBH> hitmanWilly: i ran the python script to upgrade in the ubuntu forum howto, i just wanted to see whether it did or not
<dudeicles> that's how long i've been using Linux
<ubuntu> Anyone knows how I can map my multimedia keys to my speakers?
<ardchoille> dudeicles: The more you use the cli, the more you memorise and the faster you get. It's the folks who don't like the cli that complain about it being too hard.
<ubuntu> RichardBH: Check if you have Dolphin
<RichardBH> hitmanWilly: and thats a no :(
<ubuntu> RichardBH: are you sure you want to be on Gutsy?
<dudeicles> ardchoille: I understand. I guess you're right. I realized today that I know how to install more software than I though. LOL
<hitmanWilly> RichardBH you may have to reboot for the upgrade to take effect
<RichardBH> hitmanWilly: i did
<hitmanWilly> oh, ok then
<ardchoille> RichardBH: Gutsy is still in beta, problems should be expected and you might wanna join #ubuntu+1
<RichardBH> ubuntu - this is a really old pc, so i only use it for IM/browsing
<dudeicles> do you have to reboot after installing KDE on to Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> RichardBH: ok then join #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> they will help you
<hitmanWilly> dudeicles no
<RichardBH> stdin has managed to get a newer version of kopete on gutsy - thats basically all i want :P
<RichardBH> ok, thanks
<ubuntu> dudeicles: No You only reboot for a new kernel
<ardchoille> dudeicles: no. You can choose a new de or wm from the kdm screen
<ubuntu>  and technically libc6
<dudeicles> oh ok
<hitmanWilly> dudeicles the only time you should really need to reboot are for kernel upgrades
<dudeicles> then I just need to log off
<ubuntu> dudeicles: Yes just choose it at the login screen
<dudeicles> got ya
<dudeicles> wasn't sure if it required a reboot
<sumguy231> ubuntu: About your multimedia keys, maybe you could look at the hotkeys package. I've never successfully used it, though I've tried. It depends on your keyboard.
<RichardBH> ubuntu - unless...is there a way to access the gutsy repositories, and if i installed something from them is there -any- chance it would work on feisty?
<ubuntu> sumguy231: here is the thing
<ubuntu> It's already mapped to my sound
<ubuntu>  just to my headphone port instead of my speaker
<ardchoille> RichardBH: Mixing repos like that is almost sure to cause you problems. Please refrain from mixing.
<ubuntu> RichardBH: Yes
<RichardBH> ardchoille: lol, ok
<ubuntu> RichardBH: Second part. No
<dudeicles> brb
<RichardBH> lol
<sumguy231> Oh, I misunderstood the question then. You have a separate headphone port?
<RichardBH> ill stick custom-emoticon less until gutsy is properly release then :P
<ubuntu> sumguy231: Yeah
<ubuntu> sumguy231: Which of course I don't use
<ubuntu> RichardBH: Just install the emoticons
<sumguy231> What's so special about it that prevents you from connecting a speaker?
<sumguy231> I'm just really confused about that.
<Seek_Therapy> Stop booting me and grow the hell up..all you did was screw up my damn irc client as i was about to lease....there needs to be an age limit on who can be an Op. Now leave me alone, I am frustrated enough
<ubuntu> Settings -> configure -> Appearance -> Get New Themes
<ubuntu> RichardBH: ^^^
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-72-178-109-48.satx.res.rr.com]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> sumguy231: laptop
<ubuntu> sumguy231: Built in speakers
<RichardBH> ubuntu- ah, but i cant add my own ones there - only ones peolpe have packaged into themes
<ardchoille> stdin: ty :)
<sumguy231> Oh, got it. I knew it was something obvious like that.
<ubuntu> RichardBH: Oh you can make up your own on Gutsy?
<ubuntu> Oh right of course you can I'm on Gutsy
<ubuntu> duuuh
<RichardBH> ubuntu - apparently the 0.12.5 version of kopete on gutsy has a theme editor thing, so you can, whereas the same version on feisty doesnt appear to
<marco> =
<ubuntu> Yeah I'm looking at it now
<Dhraakellian> hmm...
<suberman98> hi
<Dhraakellian> installing kdebase-workspace only installs a very minimal amount, I take it?
<ardchoille> Dhraakellian: What did you intend to install? The desktop?
<ardchoille> Dhraakellian: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    <-- that will install the kde desktop environment if that's what you wanted
<Dhraakellian> nononono... trying to play around with the KDE4 beta
* Dhraakellian points to the link in the topic
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<Dhraakellian> hmm...
<dudeicles> woohoo
<dudeicles> i'm back
<dudeicles> no no please nobody get up. LOL
* hitmanWilly looks up briefly, then goes back to what he was doing
<Dhraakellian> think I'll just go in with synaptic and install every non-dev KDE package that has a version number of 3.93
<hitmanWilly> Dhraakellian ok, see you in a couple of days...
<Dhraakellian> hehheh...
<Dhraakellian> I can see freenode from both computers
<Dhraakellian> only the laptop is getting the KDE4 installation
<Dhraakellian> irssi-proxy++
<hitmanWilly> ok, still, that'll take awhile
<hitmanWilly> Dhraakellian it could be worse, you could be doing this on a gentoo box :P
<Dhraakellian> heh
<Dhraakellian> been there
<Dhraakellian> done that
<hitmanWilly> Dhraakellian well, i still like mine :)
<Dhraakellian> if the pattern holds, I'll be doing it again by the end of february
<hitmanWilly> Dhraakellian run gentoo on the desk, kubu on the lappy :)
<Dhraakellian> (year and a half of Gentoo, six months or so of something else, then back to gentoo
<Dhraakellian> )
<Dhraakellian> yeah, probably
<hitmanWilly> Dhraakellian that's what I do anyway
<Dhraakellian> although it'll probably be more like primary distro on the desktop, testing distro on the laptop
<Dhraakellian> I have kubuntu on both currently, but only the laptop is getting KDE4
<tinin> Hi, will kubuntu gutsy support compiz?
<hitmanWilly> well, i built my desktop piece by piece, so i figured why not the os too :)
<hitmanWilly> tinin it should, at least to some extent
<hitmanWilly> tinin it supports it now, but compiz is still very beta
<Dhraakellian> and KWin can already do the basic transparency stuff
<hitmanWilly> its fake transparency, tho
<Dhraakellian> no idea how much better compiz does it, but kwin's works for me?
<Dhraakellian> really?
<tinin> compiz will be oficially supported in ubuntu, but on kde it still sucks, I was just wondering if they were going to fix all those bugs on kde
<Dhraakellian> actually, kwin does do true transparency
<hitmanWilly> Dhraakellian yeah, put a transparent window over top of another one and see if the underlying window shows up or the desktop
<Dhraakellian> no idea if it's doing it the 'proper' way with composite, but it *is* true transparency
<tinin> the pager and the taskbar do not work well by now
<hitmanWilly> if its the desktop and not the underlying window, then its fake
<Dhraakellian> hitmanWilly: kcontrol > desktop > window behavior > translucency
<Dhraakellian> hitmanWilly: it's true transparency, man
<Dhraakellian> Konsole's built-in transparency is fake
<tinin> and konsole, yakuake or katapult should look ok with real transparency
<tinin> now sux
<Dhraakellian> as is xchat's (not that it's a KDE app, of course)
<Dhraakellian> but yes, KWin does offer true transparency
<tinin> Dhraakellian, are you able to run konsole or katapult with transparency under kde'
<tinin> ?
<Dhraakellian> yes
<tinin> could you tell me how?
<Dhraakellian> granted it's full window transparency instead of just in the text area
<Dhraakellian> if you want just the text area transparent, I think you have to go with konsole's own pseudotransparency
<Dhraakellian> tinin: kcontrol > desktop > window behavior > translucency
<tinin> I found gnome-terminal looks much better than konsole with compiz
<Dhraakellian> tinin: using kwin
<tinin> mmm, I must confess I'm using gnome these days, because of that problems
<tinin> I'd like to go back, but I like how compiz runs much better for now on gnome
<tinin> I readed kwin will get it's own effects too on kde45
<tinin> kde4
<Dhraakellian> well, it's not much for effects
<Dhraakellian> but the basic transparency and shadows are already available in KDE3
<tinin> <Dhraakellian> and how de you do to get the taskbar to show the windows from the current workspace only with compiz?
<Dhraakellian> no idea
<Dhraakellian> I don't use compiz
<tinin> ok
<Dhraakellian> I just use kwin
<stdin> tinin: you can't
<tinin> you should have said
<Dhraakellian> tinin: I've been talking all along about how to get transparency and such with *kwin*
<tinin> ok
<tinin> you use weird words sometimes for an spanish, sorry XD
<Dhraakellian> heh
<Dhraakellian> your english is certainly better than my spanish
<lufis> The kde packages in gutsy's repos are kde4 beta packages, right?
<tinin> I've been trying to use compiz, beryl or compiz fusion under kde since the begining. I now those errors are gone on kde4, but there's still too much time left to use it
<Dhraakellian> with KDE4, from what I understand, KWin does most/all of it itself anyway
<Dhraakellian> in KDE3 (on kubuntu, at leastI haven't checked with other distros) it just does translucency and shadows
<tinin> yeah, translucency and shadows work good, ok. But there are lots of bugs on how some things should be shown, small but very uncomfortable bugs. And you realize that it is much more polished for gnome
<bobbyyu> I have a Ubuntu problem
<bobbyyu> Should I type it here?
<stdin> yeah :)
<Dhraakellian> tinin: I can take a little lack of polish on the shinies as long as the rest of my features still work and are included
<bobbyyu> WHen I print through the network printer, it says "paused: job-hold-until-specified"
<winbond> how good is that free flash, cause the piece of crap adobe crash is really pissing me off
<Dhraakellian> ...but that's straying into an area where we don't really want to go in this channel
<Dhraakellian> gnash?
* Dhraakellian has no idea
<stdin> winbond: not as good as adobe's, only about flash7 level now
<stdin> but making progress
<winbond> that adobe crap keeps crashing everything
<winbond> whats the name of it?
<stdin> bobbyyu: that's normally means that it can't communicate with the server/printer
<stdin> winbond: gnash
<tinin> Dhraakellian, what i like the most of compiz is not the shini, is the usability, it is very easy to switch and eek the apps and all the windows
<winbond> thansk
<Dhraakellian> tinin: I still like being able to maximize vertically or horizontally with a single click on the titlebar
<bobbyyu> What's the cause?
<Dhraakellian> and various other niceties that kwin has
<stdin> bobbyyu: can be a few things, like the printer being off, or just that the printer isn't setup right on your system
<tinin> <Dhraakellian> that is able to do in compiz, and much more nicely btw
<tinin> look at this
<tinin> http://fearlexworld.com/2007/06/02/kde-4-kwin-retando-a-berylcompiz/
<tinin> those are some things they were working on for kwin in kde4
<Dhraakellian> middle-click and right-click (respectively) on the maximize button
<tinin> all customizable
<bobbyyu> Isn't set up right? I installed the drivers
<dudeicles> anyone here use MAME?
<dudeicles> or know of a good replacement for MAME32?
<coreymon77> dudeicles: apt-cache search is your best fried
* Dhraakellian looks at some of the vids
<Dhraakellian> nice
<dudeicles> but what am I looking for?
<bobbyyu> What should I do?
<coreymon77> dudeicles: its called a keyword
<coreymon77> dudeicles: try searching for mame
<dudeicles> got ya
<dudeicles> wasn't sure what that was
<dudeicles> i apologize for sounding like a complete idiot
<bobbyyu> stdin: What should I do?
<sven__> Hi there, Im using kubuntu 7.04, and Im trying to do a full upgrade with adept manager, it downloads, installs, and then says it could not install because of some conflicts.. then it crashes.. any idea on how to fix this?
<stdin> bobbyyu: go through the setup again, and print a test page too see if it's working
<bobbyyu> I've setup the device drivers
<bobbyyu> I've done a thousand times.
<stdin> bobbyyu: have you tried printing a test page to see if they are working?
<bobbyyu> That's where the error came in
<bobbyyu> Sorry if I sound impatient
<bobbyyu> I'm using a Lexmark Z600 driver
<bobbyyu> I've been able to print before
<bobbyyu> But I formatted my Ubuntu space and had to install 180 MB worth of updates after reinstalling Ubuntu
<bobbyyu> Is there something in the printers.conf that I should edit?
<sven__> anyone on how I can do a full upgrade with adept manager without it running into conflicts?
<stdin> bobbyyu: try having a look at http://www.stat.tamu.edu/~henrik/GSPSprinter/GSPSprinter.html
<bobbyyu> What is a Postscript?
<andresj> bobbyyu: postscript is a document format, like pdf; but it is used for printing
<bobbyyu> OK, thank you stdin and andresj, I'll try it
<andresj> sven_, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading talks about upgrading ubuntu; it should not be too different doing it in kubuntu
* Dhraakellian blinks
<Dhraakellian> okay, my kde4 desktop looks... crappy
* Dhraakellian wonders if he has things installed correctly
<stdin> Dhraakellian: no launcher bar?
<Dhraakellian> there's a bar at the bottom
<stdin> Dhraakellian: but it has 2 boxes with something like "object not found" ?
<Dhraakellian> "This object could not be created."
<Dhraakellian> yeah
<_2> i'm looking for a good way to make a disk bootable.    can i just copy the mbr from a bootable disk... no that wont work cause the kernel may be at a different address.      thoughts ?
<stdin> Dhraakellian:  yeah, sorry, but that's KDE beta2 right there
<Dhraakellian> aha
<Dhraakellian> so...
<stdin> so that's it, enjoy beta2 :)
<hitmanWilly> _2 i think there's a bootdisk util somewhere
<_2> box will not boot from CD  will boot from floppys,  but not grub.  all grub will do is reset it.     so maybe floppy with loadlin and a kernel initramfs pair that will fit on floppies...
<stdin> Dhraakellian: you can still start apps from krunner (alt-f2)
<andresj> _2: http://www.linux-live.org/ http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/ and there is also a page in the ubuntu wiki
<Dhraakellian> shortcut isn't working
<Dhraakellian> context menu entry is
<andresj> _2, or maybe you are looking for isolinux (http://syslinux.zytor.com/iso.php)
<_2> andresj no mention of floppy boot on first link
<_2> syslinux   yes maybe.   but how to make the hd bootable is the Q
<hitmanWilly> _2 you may be able to install lilo on the bootdisk and have it reference the cd img...
<hitmanWilly> or the hdd
<christopher> I just installed Kubuntu, how do I get compiz-fusion
<_2> hitmanWilly hmmm maybe...  that sounds convoluted enough it just might work.
<hitmanWilly> heh
<stdin> christopher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<manikfox> anyone know an easy way to get all the dev packages... perl, gtk, base, etc?
<hitmanWilly> i think lilo should be able to do that, or grub should fit on a fd
<Zaelore> anyone here good with powerppc?
<christopher> stdin, thank you
<Zaelore> *powerpc
<Zaelore> kubuntu won't see all the memory in my computer, ibook g4
<_2> hitmanWilly but grub just resets the box
<hitmanWilly> _2, ok, then lilo then :)
<stdin> !anyone | Zaelore
<ubotu> Zaelore: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_2> it boots the bios and grub loading stage 1.5 boots the bios and grub loading stage 1.5 and boots the bios...
<manikfox> anyone know an easy way to get all the dev packages... perl, gtk, base, etc?
<Zaelore> open adept search for perl dev, gtk dev, base dev?
<hitmanWilly> manikfox well, apt-get install *-dev, but that would take forever and a day to install
<manikfox> yeah, but I'm not sure which ones to install... I just want them all
<_2> hitmanWilly and to make matters worse i also formated the drive (not a partition) so now grub would be useless if it could load.
<manikfox> hitmanWilly: how much space? less than a few GBs?
<Zaelore> how can I test my memory in ubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> manikfox a lot, since that installs the source for everything on ubuntu that's available, which is A LOT
<_2> Zaelore tell us the first time you saw ubuntu   what did you eat that day ????
<_2> Zaelore or you can test the computers memory with   memtest-86 at boot time
<hitmanWilly> Zaelore hit esc while grub is booting, then select memtest86 from the boot options
<Zaelore> i'm not running on an x86 processer
<Zaelore> would it still work?
<_2> ppc ?
<Zaelore> yes
<_2> don't think so
<Zaelore> yeah >_X
<BluesKaj> what's the command for unpacking wavpack files ?
<_2> you can try it...   it "shouldn't" explode if it doesn't work
<Zaelore> I tried $ sudo nvsetenv
<Zaelore> and got ram-size=0x48000000
<Zaelore> which translates to roughtly the right amount of memory
<Zaelore> I will try reboot + esc and see if I can find anything
<BluesKaj> nowhere in the man pages does wavpack say what the decompress command is .
<BluesKaj> even on the wavpack site there's nothing
<Dhraakellian> stdin: you sure this is how it's supposed to be?
<stdin> Dhraakellian: yep
<binvij> Hi .. i am getting the following error while changing date - su returned with an error, on my new install of kubuntu
<andresj> I am trying to install Compiz Fusion as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . but it says that compiz-kde depends on a package that does not exist (libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig)... anyone know if there is another repository I have to add, or otherwise how can I install compiz fusion?
<Dhraakellian> hmm... shortcuts don't appear to be working
<rixxon> I did a "chmod 600 ~" and now it's all fucked. Help? :P
<rixxon> Sorry for the bad language there.
<binvij> previously i got an error - conversation with su failed
<Zaelore> h'mm didn't help, esc would not quit the booting process
<andresj> rixxon: sudo chmod u+rw ~; sudo chmod a+r ~
<hitmanWilly> binvij are you using su or sudo?
<rixxon> andresj: I want to lock my home from other users
<stdin> Zaelore: looked at http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/memtester ?
<hitmanWilly> rixxon it is by default
<binvij> i am just right clicking on my time display and saying adjust date & time
<hitmanWilly> rixxon except for root
<rixxon> hitmanWilly: my newly added guest could read my real users directory, and the contents of the files.
<andresj> rixxon, then: sudo chmod -R a-rw; sudo chmod -R u+rw
<rixxon> chmod 700 ~ solved it anyway
<hitmanWilly> rixxon that's weird
<rixxon> Why does home need to be executable?
<binvij> is this a bug...
<binvij> its my new install
<hitmanWilly> rixxon in case you have any personal apps in there
<andresj> when the executable bit is set to a directory, it means that it can be listed
<rixxon> hitmanWilly: but when I had it as 600, no files could be even read!
<hitmanWilly> rixxon yeah, it needs it to list files as well
<rixxon> oh, +x is list for dirs?
<rixxon> thought +r would do that
<hitmanWilly> rixxon yes, when you cd to a dir, you are executing that dir
<rixxon> okies. thanks then.
<binvij> any suggestions ?
<francisco> uy
<binvij> i see the following bug -Bug #88257 in kdebase:
<hokatichenci> I just did a fresh kubuntu install on a laptop, and I'm trying to edit the login manager but no matter what settings I change I always get the default kubuntu kdm, which is incredibly annoying
<_2> what's the syntax for xmessage buttons ?    is it  >>>xmessage -buttons yes:2,no:255 "text here"<<<  anyone ?
<francisco__> 
<andresj> _2. man xmessage
<Dhraakellian> how would I get to KDE settings in KDE4?
<hitmanWilly> _2 hold on, lemme check right quick...
<andresj> Dhraakellian: KDE 4's settings are in the program 'systemsettings'
<_2> andresj  are you always this debian minded ?
<hitmanWilly> _2, ok, all the number is is the exit value when the button is clicked, just like the exit bash cmd
<andresj> haha, I don't know what exactly do you mean by debian minded, but I just figured it was simple to just look in the man page...
<_2> hitmanWilly yes and that is the syntax   correct   you dont add the  []    ?
<hitmanWilly> not that i can tell
<_2> hitmanWilly k thanks.
<hitmanWilly> i think the : handles that
<binvij> is there a known issue with kubuntu fresh install for the error "su returned with an error"- there seems to be no solution
<hitmanWilly> binvij you might try setting an actual root passwd
<hokatichenci> Anyone? Is KDM just totally forced to theme to kubuntu?
<binvij> hmm
<binvij> thanks. let me check that
<hitmanWilly> binvij honestly, sounds like /etc/sudoers is messed up
<hitmanWilly> binvij or your current acct isn't in the admin group
<binvij> yes ...but how to add that now since even in the User Management, i get  the same error when i try to switch to Administrator Modee
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-72-178-109-48.satx.res.rr.com]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<hitmanWilly> binvij type groups in a konsole window and see if admin pops up
<_2> binvij you are not trying to use "su" are you ?   try sudo.  kdesu,  or gksudo
<_2> oh disreguard.
<hitmanWilly> _2, no, its when he tries to go into administrator mode (kdesu)
<_2> i'm slow
<_2> yeah group issue.    boot failsafe mode and add the user to the "admin" group
<binvij> yes
<binvij>  i tried using "groups" .. that shows me "root
<binvij> and i also tried adding myself /etc/sudoers like -> username ALL=(ALL) ALL
<binvij> this has not changed anything
<binvij> do i need to reboot my box ?
<hitmanWilly> binvij logout and log back in
<binvij> sure.. let me do that ... brb
<_2> and how did you edit /etc/* without root perms ???
<_2> </blinks>
<hitmanWilly> well, when he did groups, i just noticed he said something about being in the root group....
<christopher> ok, i've got everything installed for compiz-fusion but I cant get compiz-kde installed
<christopher> compiz-kde:
<christopher>  Depends: libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig  but it is not installable
<christopher> in other words i'm using compiz but no decorations
<vsudilov> can anyone help me set up OpenGL on my system that uses nvidia-legacy drivers?
<binvij> hitmanWilly- Got it fixed . Thanks :-)
<andresj> christopher, I have the same problem ;)
<christopher> hmmm
<christopher> the instructions I have says to add to repositories, the first one works, the second says it's out of date or no longer exists
<hitmanWilly> binvij ok\
<christopher> andresj, I take it, you haven't gotten anywhere with it then?
<andresj> christopher, in adept manager, I selected the packages the guide tells me to install, but when I select compiz-kde, it says Broken
<andresj> so I am still using beryl :)
<christopher> right, me too
<christopher> so to just use beryl, do I need to uninstal anything?
<andresj> I don't think so, I have compiz fusion installed partially; and I am running beryl...
<_aaa> Which printer is best to use with Ubuntu7.04?
<christopher> alright, I will give it a shot, so is compiz fusion still in beta then or what?
<andresj> no idea
<stdin> if you have emerald still installed you can use that with fusion by running "emerald --replace"
<christopher> oh
<christopher> then I will try that
<christopher> that works, thanks
<christopher> how do I get all that to startup when starting kde, or do i have too
<Psycoshot> Hey,
<Psycoshot> chris, whats your question?
<stdin> christopher:  if you want it to start with kde, put that command in a file and make it executable, then put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Psycoshot> I might have the same
<_2> is there a way to change the font face of an xmessage   the text is so tiny it doesn't look important...   ?
<_2> stdin  ^   ?
<christopher> ok thank you stdin
<christopher> you have been very helpful, hopefully I can return the favor
<stdin> _2: don't think so, I think it's a compiled in choice
<hitmanWilly> _2 not that i see...
<_2> k    thanks guys
* _2 goes off grumbling about how tiny all the gui crap is.....
<Psycoshot> Who here is good with scripts?? I need one that starts: cairo-clock, emerald --replace, compiz --replace and kiba-dock
<Psycoshot> when I boot up.
<_2> Psycoshot just put those things one per line  in a plain text file   and make it executable
<_2> Psycoshot just like you would type them in a console
<Psycoshot> how do I make it an executable
<_2> konqueror right click it.
<manikfox> properties
<manikfox> executable
<andresj> Psycoshot, and put the script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Psycoshot> Yay ill try
<stdin> Psycoshot: you may want to put a " &" after those commands too
<_2> Psycoshot or   chmod 755 filename   from the konsole
<_2> stdin only if they tie up the konsole when typed there   (said for Psycoshot's benifit)
<stdin> well I know compiz and emerald will
<Psycoshot> How do I put like pauses inbetween commands
<_2> sleep #
<Psycoshot> ah right
<stdin> eg: sleep 2
<_2> where # is the number of seconds
<Psycoshot> so eg
<andresj> you can also use float numbers (0.5)
<Psycoshot> emerald --replace
<Psycoshot> sleep 5 &
<Psycoshot> compiz --replace
<Psycoshot> Not sure on the &
<stdin> not quite
<_2> yeah i didn't specify "whole" numbers andresj
<andresj> Pyscoshot, put & on the other lines. do not put it on sleep
<_2> Psycoshot the  ampersand is on the wrong command.
<andresj> _2, haha all right. just adding information :)
<Psycoshot> emerald --replace &
<Psycoshot> sleep 5
<Psycoshot> compiz --replace
<Psycoshot> ?
<_2> yes
<Psycoshot> ok
<stdin> Psycoshot: yeah, and another & after compiz --replace if you want to put more commands after it
<andresj> & makes the script to not wait for the program to finish, so if you put it on sleep, it won't have any effect
<Psycoshot> Ok thanks
<_2> and if there is anything after compiz background it too.   that is end the line with &    that will drop the process to the background and move to the next line, as opposed to waiting for the exit of the command.
<hitmanWilly> _2, just had a thought, does xmessage accept utf codes?
<Psycoshot> brb gonna test
<_2> idk...  but not on the buttons i'm sure.
<hitmanWilly> oh well, worth a try...
<_2> i guess i could resize the desktop to 640x480 then message it...  that would work....  :)
<kitsunepaws> hihi
<hitmanWilly> _2, lol
<kitsunepaws> How
<kitsunepaws> are you?
<kitsunepaws> grr
<hitmanWilly> kitsunepaws do you have an issue?
<kitsunepaws> yeah
<hitmanWilly> well, ask away
<kitsunepaws> I hoping perhaps somebody can help
<kitsunepaws> I'm using onboard 6100 video
<kitsunepaws> with a CTX
<kitsunepaws> monitor
<kitsunepaws> I want 1600x1200
<kitsunepaws> but cant get kubuntu to co-operate
<hitmanWilly> kitsunepaws does the card/monitor support it?
<kitsunepaws> yup
<hitmanWilly> kitsunepaws ok, pastebin the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<kitsunepaws> sure
<hitmanWilly> !pastebin | kitsunepaws
<ubotu> kitsunepaws: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_2> hitmanWilly stdin i was working on a way to flag a remote user with a question over ssh before affecting their box   this i what i have developed.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39432
<kitsunepaws> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36850/
<hitmanWilly> kitsunepaws hmmm, should be working...
<kitsunepaws> yeah.. i wish it would..
<hitmanWilly> kitsunepaws did you try changing the res via control center?
<kitsunepaws> yeah
<stdin> _2: nice, I've played with something like that before
<kitsunepaws> 1024 is as high as i can get
<kitsunepaws> @54 HZ
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, definately strange
<stdin> _2: you just have to make sure they have the right xhost command somewhere in their startup
<mark105> man i have the weirdest problem, i booted of live cd to install, sweet had X goin n all, installed it, X dont work, reconfigure X still dont work, bugger it ill verify my cd, its sweet, ok ill reinstall, now X on install dont work either, now i dunno wat to do
<_2> stdin yes that's taken care of
<vsudilov> could anyone help with my attempts to install OpenGL support on my system? Shouldn't it come with the nvidia-legacy drivers ???
<kitsunepaws> Can somebody please show me how I can tell X11 what resolution I wish to use?
<mark105> all i get is a black screen, no cursor, cant even alt+F key back to console or alt+ctrl+F key, weird
<BorisYaltsin> Hi, how do I resize a reiserfs partition?
<kitsunepaws> gparted
<kitsunepaws> :)
<BorisYaltsin> from the command line..
<BorisYaltsin> from the text installer actually.
<_2> mark105 kernel args   noacpi nosplash quiet              and see what happens
<_2> mark105 might through in a vga=0x0f05   for good measure
<_2> throw
<_2> pitch   toss   chuck    fling ....
<hydrogen> boring.
<BluesKaj> interesting , K3B converts various audio formats , if the plugins are configured to decode them
<_2> hmmmm i don't know if i am going to be able to build a router out of that 486 or not....    i know i can if i can ever get a bootable linux installed...   it's the installing on a system that can't boot a cd and has only 32m ram   that is giving me fits.
<_2> ummm   i got it.     pull the hd install on another box and replace it.....
<aaron> hello can someone please PM me i need help installing programs on Kubuntu!!
<aaron> hello can someone please PM me i need help installing programs on Kubuntu!!
<savetheWorld> no
<aaron> hello can someone please PM me i need help installing programs on Kubuntu!!
<_2> aaron    adept.  aptitude  and apt-get  are package management tools.
<savetheWorld> aaron: generally the way to go is to ask your question right here in the channel.
<aaron> oh k
<aaron> thx
<Flatfender> I'm trying to play MP3's from an external hard drive, but when I open one it doesn't play regardless of what media player I use.
<savetheWorld> taht way everyone can help or learn from it.
<aaron> ok
<savetheWorld> Flatfender: what happens when you open an MP3 thats on the internal drive?
<_2> Flatfender do the work locally ?
<thomas> does anyone know the best way to access windows folders on another disk on my computer? Should I use Samba?
<aaron> i am running KDE on ubuntu and i need help installing Firefox thanks
<savetheWorld> thomas: no.  Samba is network only
<_2> thomas not for a local mount.
<_2> !ntfs | thomas
<ubotu> thomas: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<savetheWorld> aaron: apt-get instal firefox?
<aaron> ok ill try
<Flatfender> savetheWorld, it does the same thing
<thomas> _2: I already have ntfs-3g0 installed
<lascar> (and i need internet access)
<_2> aaron in a konsole issue this command.    sudo apt-get install firefox
<savetheWorld> thomas: mount that file system as NTFS
<savetheWorld> Flatfender: get any error messages?
<will_> can someone reccomend a good video player?
<aaron> ok i get this message
<aaron> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<aaron> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<will_> I'm very use to windows media player
<savetheWorld> will_:  vlc
<will_> thanks
<savetheWorld> aaron: did you sue sudo?
<savetheWorld> err "use sudo"
<aaron> oh forgot srry
<aaron> lol
<_2> aaron ok close other package managers and in a konsole issue this command.    sudo apt-get install firefox
<Flatfender> Not that I see, it just opens up lets say in the audio program and doesn't play, it just stops savetheWorld
<will_> it says that is a video conferencing tool ?
<savetheWorld> weiird
<will_> vic listing on repository
<_2> will_ vic != vlc
<will_> so what am I typing into the repository?
<savetheWorld> Flatfender: I have no idea.  At least we have determined it has nothing to do with the external drive
<will_> I got some pr0n to watch !
<will_> lol
<aaron> kool
<aaron> ok i cant find a firefox package
<_2> !mp3 | Flatfender i don't know what version of ubuntu you have but this might help
<ubotu> Flatfender i don't know what version of ubuntu you have but this might help: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<will_> aaron the easiest way is to goto add remove programs
<will_> its in there
<aaron> ive searched 'firefox mozillafirefox and mozilla
<aaron> ok\
<jhutchins> will_: vlc or mplayer are the most capable and best working.
* Biovore agrees
<jhutchins> will_: Actually, after a little mental training, the command line is easier.
<Biovore> mencoder rules all :-p
<mahdi> it seems that qtparted doesn't want to let me do anything, even though i'm not booted onto the partition that i'm trying to manipulate, is there some magic dance i need to do first?
<jhutchins> aaron: mozilla-firefox
<aaron> ok
<_2> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9045 kB, installed size 28668 kB
<daskreech> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aaron> i ran sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox but all went well, then oop DOH Broken Package
<aaron> well for some stupid reason my Add\Remove Programs is not loading
<aaron> but my Adept Manager is working !!
<thomas> _2: thank you I got it working
<thomas> _2: as read only though
<thomas> Is there a way to log in as root without issuing the "kdesu konqueror" command in run?
<aaron> hmm well i went to getfirefox.com and downloaded a gzipped tar file of version 2.0.0.6 and now what do i do??
<aaron> i really hate Konqueror
<aaron> lol
<_2> thomas sudo -i    in  a console/konsole/terminal  gui root login is rejected by default.  and by default the root password is locked   so "login as root" requires some fixinf
<_2> fixing even
<_2> thomas also root gui is not worth it.  many things wont work right for root
<thomas> _2: essentially though sudo is basically root because you enter root's password to access "root" rights, which doesn't fully make sense to me
<_2> sudo switches to the root account yes
<_2> but you do "NOT" use the root password for sudo
<thomas> _2: well for example I'm the system administrator and want to be able to access all other users files, and the only way is through root correct?
<_2> thomas correct
<aaron>  hmm well i went to getfirefox.com and downloaded a gzipped tar file of version 2.0.0.6 and now what do i do??
<thomas> _2: how would you recommend I go about doing this?
<Jucato> !info firefox
<_2> delete it and install the .deb package in the repos aaron
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9045 kB, installed size 28668 kB
<stdin> aaron, it's be in the repositories
<thomas> aaron: I think you should use adept, isn't it much easier that way
<will_> man these players are not playing the mpegs
* Jucato notes that waking up, and coming into the channel, and seeing _2 say "correct", is not a good way to start the day...
<_2> thomas alt+f2 kdesu konqueror
<Bebege> wassup ya'll...
<hismajesty> hi
<Jucato> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Bebege> anyone here knos how to map a drive for network purposes?
<hismajesty> thank u
<will_> Um getting a XINE PLAYER NOT RUNNING error with kmplayer
<thomas> _2: yes exactly :D, that was my original question, theres no other way to do it but through "run". I want to for example to go and click "home folder" and then be able to either access users files or enter a password....I just figure there should be an easier way
<Jucato> thomas: what are you looking for?
<_2> thomas you could put a shortcut on the desktop or taskbar
<jhutchins> will_: I'm not completely up on these things, the restricted-formats page is better, but kmplayer is crap.  Use mplayer/mplayer-gui instead.
<jhutchins> !mp3 | will
<ubotu> will: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> thomas: there's an Actions -> Edit as Root service menu in Konqueror
<thomas> hmm I guess....but I can't allow my username to have root priveleges over other users accounts somehow? wihtout password?
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Jucato> jhutchins: hm.. you do know that kmplayer just uses mplayer or xine as backends, right?
<_2> drag and drop your little house icon there and right click it in the properties section prepend kdesu to the konqueror file manager string
<Jucato> er.. sorry, kmplayer uses mplayer only
<jhutchins> Jucato: Yes, and badly.
<Jucato> hm.. never had problems with it except one time with .sub's
<jhutchins> Jucato: It's not the back end that's the problem, it's the restricted interface.
<hismajesty> i'm tired so good night ;D
* Jucato points thomas to http://www.kde-apps.org to look for servicemenus
<Jucato> jhutchins: how about kplayer then?
<Jucato> I heard kplayer exposes more of mplayer's stuff than kmplayer
<thomas> Jucato: no there isn't for me
<_2> thomas why are you trying to be a tirant on that box anyway ???    just because you own it, doesn't mean other users want you to play god
<thomas> _2: i'm sure system admins would like full control , just like I like to :D
<aaron> ok i keep getting a Su returned an error box whenever i try to open Adept
<Flatfender> how do I make the bot tell me about the MP3 again?
<stdin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thomas> aaron: whats the error?
<Jucato> thomas: you right-click on a text file to get that Actions -> Edit as Root of course
<aaron> Su returned an error
<serginho> Hi. I'm new in Linux. I have a simple question about rename files, can anyone help me?
<stdin> !ask | serginho
<ubotu> serginho: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thomas> Jucato: no but it has a big lock on the folder :S
<_2> thomas full control != big brother looking over your shoulder all the time.       i have full control on several boxes,    and for the most part i stay out of other users accounts/homes
<aaron> Su returned an error
<aaron> Su returned an error
<aaron> Su returned an error
<aaron> Su returned an error
<aaron> Su returned an error
<aaron> thats the error
<aaron> really
<serginho> i have a subdir with lot of sequencial files (foto1.jpg foto2.jpg foto3.jpg...) and need to rename they to foto1p.jpg foto2p.jpg foto3p.jpg...
<serginho> but I did now how to do it!
<Jucato> !info krename | serginho
<ubotu> serginho: krename: Powerful batch renamer for KDE 3.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.13-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 330 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<aaron> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<thomas> _2: well another big reason why i'm trying to do this _2 is because I'm learning linux and am curious
<aaron> kool
<jhutchins> aaron: You have encountered the fatal weakness in kubuntu's sudo system.
<aaron> oh
<aaron> how do i fix it
<aaron> restart??
<serginho> but I was writen a shell script, krename works in shell mode?
<Jucato> no, it's a GUI
<Jucato> BASH scripts in ##bash please, or directed at _2
<jhutchins> aaron: Well, I know a clean install will fix it, but there's something less drastic.  Something has caused a file to be incorrectly timestamped.
<thomas> aaron: just curious? does that account have full admin rights?
<aaron> oh
<aaron> dunno
<thomas> jhutchins: maybe he doesn't have su rights?
<jhutchins> serginho: It's really easy, #bash is probably a good try.
<jhutchins> thomas: No, it's a glitch.  Something essentially got corrupted.
<serginho> ok Thank you
<jhutchins> thomas: Remember that the GUI package manager will ask for your password.
<thomas> jhutchins: yes i know
<_2> thomas well like i said eariler,  you can set the box up with any configuration you want.  if you want to login to the gui as root that can be arranged,  but some things wont work right if you do that.   and this "but i don't want to have to type a password" to access root things is a simple edit of one file...   but i hope you to realize that one of the reasons that linux doesn't have virii is it's inhearent security, which you wi
<thomas> jhutchins: i just figured that it returned an error because hes not allowed to even enter a password but I think your right
<jhutchins> We see this about once a week, I wish I'd paid more attention to how to fix it...
<aaron> well i restarted su and now it says enter password and i enterd it
<thomas> _2: did that last line finish?
<_2> it's inhearent security, which you will be eliminating...
<aaron> now says Commucation with SU failed
<_2> last line ^
<cash> Hello , im so sorry for stupid question .May be some people know ,where I can download themes for emerald ?
<vsudilov> hmmm could anyone help with the GL error: (EE) GLX is not supported with the Composite extension
<aaron> well now it logon to su and says Authentcation error
<thomas> _2: I understand. I think the reason why I'm asking aswell was that I might not remember the kdesu konqueror command in the future and wondering if there was an easier GUI way :S
<Flatfender> I got the music to work but I have no volume now..
<jhutchins> cash: Emerald and suchlike are supported in #ubuntu-effects
<cash> jhutchins thx a loTT
<jhutchins> aaron: all I can suggest is searching the forums, this problem does come up regularly.
<aaron> ok
<thomas> _2: I still have to read up on ubuntu security because I dont fully understand it. I think it also differs from other linux versions
<stdin> vsudilov: you have to add this to the bottom of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39433
<_2> yeah it definitely differs from what i run
<_2> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<thomas> ty sir
<vsudilov> stdin: I found that solution on google, and I've tried it. Problem is, my Xserver doesn't load !!
<_2> thomas   http://librenix.com/?inode=21  <<<  that's a pretty good read.
<Jucato> _2, thomas: but not too much. Ubuntu still follows the *nix access rules (rwxrwxrwx)...
<stdin> vsudilov: there's no reason that adding that will stop X from starting
<Flatfender> Does anyone know how to set my Audigy 2 as my main sound output
<vsudilov> stdin: Perhaps my nvidia card doesn't have a composite option? It is a legacy card
<thomas> Jucato: yea soooooooo?
<Jucato> [11:25]  <thomas> _2: I still have to read up on ubuntu security because I dont fully understand it. I think it also differs from other linux versions
<stdin> vsudilov: with all nvidia card that need to be added
<thomas> yea like -rwwrwrw is root -----rwwrwrwrwww is sudo and ------------------------rwrwrw is su?
<encom> #ubuntu-es
<_2> Jucato indeed,   but i think he meant; and know i did, the sudo root jr. approach to administeration access
<vsudilov> stdin: Ok, I'll give it another shot. Do you have any ideas if that doesn't work?
<thomas> Jucato: oh ok makes sense now :S
<aaron> hello again what is default root password??
<ubuntu> !root | aaron
<ubotu> aaron: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_2> my system differs greatly in that reguard.
<Jucato> yes, the sudo way is very much the Ubuntu way
<stdin> vsudilov: not really, that is the fix for that problem
<aaron> thx
<sstchur> So I managed to get KDE4 running, but where the taskbar would normally be I get two blocks that say "This object could not be created."  What is that, and how might I resolve it?
<aaron> oh goodie i got Adept to work
<thomas> _2: yea the jr approach basically what all windows users would think
<Flatfender> Oi, now it wont let me open my external hard disk... I'm having one of those nights
<Jucato> sstchur: What is that? it's called "beta quality software" :)
<_2> even on boxes that i do setup sudo on i use it to allow special apps to be ran by special people not make anyone a root jr.
<ubuntu> aaron: Gret help me to connect to a wireless without Knetworkmanager
<thomas> aaron: i'm so happy for you lol
<ubuntu> which is an idiot :)
<sstchur> Jucato: well, sure i expected as much... but I'm wondering what is supposed to be there, and if there is anything I can do to "help it" be there?
<thomas> _2: how do you do that??
<will_> can anyone reccomend a good cd burning software ?
<_2> thomas you edit the sudoesr file
<vsudilov> stdin: thanks, I'll try it now ;)
<thomas> _2: run differnet apps for different people and modify other seciruty settings....Its definetely not in the user management thing
<_2> thomas you should read up on that,  man sudoers
<stdin> sstchur: no, nothing you can do
<sstchur> stdin: ok... do you know what objects it's talking about?
<Jucato> sstchur: well, practically, what's there is the non-functional k menu icon and a clock, which you can't really get unless you compile some more plasmoids from SVN, which you wouldn't be really able to do unless you compile all of KDE 4 from svn
<sstchur> Jucato: ah ok, that's what I was wondering, thanks
<stdin> sstchur: (unless you download and compile trunk/playground/base from kde's svn repo)
* Jucato hears an echo...
<_2> thomas and   man sudo    for the basic concepts   then it's a simple as specifying the  user and the things you want to let them do.
<sstchur> stdin: no problem, that's all i wanted to know... thanks guys
<stdin> Jucato: but notice how  concise i was :P
<ubuntu> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* Jucato scavenges for food... stdin looks palatable...
<thomas> man sudo
<thomas> _2: ok i have some reading to do then
* ubuntu converts stdin to stdout
<thomas> thank you all for now
<ubuntu> doesn't look so appetizing now does he?
<ubuntu> Bye thomas!
* stdin : Access Denied
<Jucato> stdin: you have the room. out for lunch :)
<ubuntu> stdin: Help :)
<stdin> Jucato: man, you just got here :p
<manikfox> anyone get a good desktop affect working with nvidia?
<Jucato> stdin: woke up late. I'm sick. so give me a break, ok? :P
<_2> such as letting some users mount and umount a special device, without prompting for a password while not allowing others to mount it at all.
<stdin> Jucato: fine, but you owe me one :)
<Flatfender> What would cause my Ext. hard disk to work before and not now? I can see it but can't access it
<Jucato> hm... I thought I owe you a whole month? :)
<stdin> ubuntu: why can't you use knetworkmanager?
<ubuntu> stdin: it reaches to configure device and fails
<ubuntu> I've had this before
<cash> How I can remove VMware if I was setup software by the ./conf... I didnt see packages in adept manager and synapticks ....And when I try to use aptitude -remove ,aptitude trying to remove all K-applications =( what I should doing ?
<stdin> Jucato: thanks for reminding me ;)
<ubuntu>  it will only connect to networks with a Key
<ubuntu>  this one is open
<stdin> ubuntu: it should work without a key, it'll only use one if it detects it's encrypted
<ubuntu> stdin: yes I realise that but It's not connected
<ubuntu> Though it must have been since I logged into IM
* ubuntu kicks knetworkmanager
<ubuntu> In anycase right clicking and choosing the AP starts the dialog which stops at configuring device
<cash> why no one answer to me =((  ?
<_2> Jucato and what's wrong with seeing me when you come in to the channel ?     or was that just a "gouge" ?
<ubuntu> cash: How did you install
<cash> I was download archive ,untar it and the next write ./configure... in the directrory
<cash> and was follow the steps - means was choose directories for modules,libs,docs and etc ...
<ubuntu> _2: hi Sir Binary
<ubuntu> stdin: in anycase how do I connect from the command line?
<ubuntu> stdin: in anycase how do I connect from the command line?
<cash> Now when I try to check and type "locate vmware" I see that I have server and player... But I cant to remove that =(((
<stdin> ubuntu: like "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid Name mode managed ap XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX" then "sudo dhclient eth1"
<_2> ubuntu  :)
<Flatfender> OK, it reads it, but I think its not mounting here is the error I get hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<ubuntu_> Hello?
<ubuntu_> Good evening Admiral_Chicago!!
<ubuntu_> Great to be here!
<cash> ubuntu_may be U help me ?
<ubuntu_> cash: Sure what with?
<cash> ubuntu_How I can remove VMware if I was setup software by the ./conf... I didnt see packages in adept manager and synapticks ....And when I try to use aptitude -remove ,aptitude trying to remove all K-applications =( what I should doing ?
<cash> ubuntu_Now when I try to check and type "locate vmware" I see that I have server and player... But I cant to remove that =(((
<ubuntu_> cash: what is the ./conf ?
<_2> cash if you didn't delete the source dir  cd into it and    sudo make uninstall
<cash> For Vmware server it was vmware-install.pl fro example
<cash> _2 it is not working .I try but it is says that no one applications exist with name vmware
<ubuntu_> cash: umm
<ubuntu_> did you compile it?
<cash> ubuntu_yes I do that )
<ubuntu_> cash: Ok well then in the folder type sudo make uninstall
<Flatfender> OK, I give up, what do I need to do to use this drive again?
<cash> sec .I recheck again
<ubuntu_> Flatfender: Whats up?
<cash> ubuntu_sudo apt-get remove vmware ///E: Couldn't find package vmware
<Flatfender> Not even 15 minutes ago my external drive worked great, now when I plug it in hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000 is the error that it gives me
<DaSkreech> cash: you compiled it to install it apt-get doesn't know that it exosts
<DaSkreech> Flatfender: Umm USB?
<_2> i'm having a thought,   and it's very painful
<Flatfender> Yes, USB DaSkreech
<cash> DaSkreech but How I can remove that ?
<DaSkreech> cash: do you still have the folder that you compiled it in?
<_2> cash if you didn't delete the source dir  cd into it and      sudo make uninstall
<cash> lmc
<cash> _2DaSkreechmake: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<_2> cash well check the scripts in that dir and see if any provide an uninstall / remove  option
<cash> _2 looking
<_2> cash   grep 'uninstall' *
<Flatfender> Would an apt-get install update help?
<Flatfender> Or maybe without the install..
<cash> _2  I have many messages
<DaSkreech> Flatfender: apt-get update &7 sudo apt-get upgrade :)
<stdin> &7 ? :p
<Flatfender> Just finished that and still get the same problem :/
<DaSkreech> Flatfender: sorry && not &7
<DaSkreech> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<AmyRose> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<inaety> hello for some reason the Server list from Konversation isnt closing even after i hit close.  it seems to be not responding since the actualy close button in the right hand corner is mising
<_2> inaety xkill
<_2> alt+esc ?
<_2> ctrl+esc ?
<inaety> _2: oddly enough File > Server List made it respond
<_2> i can't immagine why...
<Jucato> inaety: are you using compiz or beryl?
<_2> mkboot    Fatal: No images have been defined.
<DaSkreech> ok how do I connect my multimedia keys to the speaker?
<_2> duct tape ?
<_2> khotkeys ?
* DaSkreech looks at his shiny laptop
<DaSkreech> I don't get khotkeys
<DaSkreech> and the wiki says it's in regional and accesibilty
<DaSkreech> which
<DaSkreech> is
<DaSkreech> strange
<DaSkreech> !enter | DaSkreech
<sanst_>   
<Jucato> !ru | sanst_
<stdin> !ru
<ubotu> sanst_:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Jucato> beat yah :P
<stdin> bah
<stdin> :p
<sanst_>  :-P
<inaety> Jucato: compiz-fusion
<Jucato> inaety: that's a known bug in Konversation I think
<Jucato> when used with compiz
<inaety> Jucato: oh okay whatever
<inaety> i found a fix for it
<inaety> well kinda
<Jucato> oh ok whatever...
<DaSkreech> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<DaSkreech> !kmultimedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmultimedia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Dumb bot
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jucato> GIGO...
<eagles0513875> !aptfix |ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: please see above
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I set a !kmultimedia factoid
<DaSkreech> but seeing as how everything I teach it gets deleted...
<Jucato> DaSkreech: are you an editor?
<stdin> DaSkreech: you talked about it in -ops
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Nope :) but I've only had one change stick
<Jucato> if you're not an ubotu editor, then your factoids really won't get in
<DaSkreech> aren't they submitted?
<Jucato> for review? yes. but I haven't seen yours since I logged in. might have done it earlier
<stdin> DaSkreech: they get sent to -ops, then they decide (helps if you join after submitting)
<DaSkreech> stdin: I do that sometimes
<stdin> Jucato: was yesterday (Sep 08 03:25:58 GMT+1)
<Jucato> ah ok. wasn't here
<DaSkreech> stdin: Oh neat it's logged shoudl I still join?
<fisktank> hi
<stdin> DaSkreech: send it again, then join (i got that from my logs)
<DaSkreech> I was wondering about that
<fishtank> yeah
<DaSkreech> stdin: I don't recall what I put :)
<DaSkreech> I know it was helpful
<stdin> Sep 08 03:25:58 <ubotu> In #kubuntu, DaSkreech said: !kmultimedia is Trying to get your Multimedia keyboard working in KDE? No Problem take a look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<DaSkreech> Right
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> might not be the best trigger for the factoid...
* DaSkreech looks at Jucato. Thoughts?
<Jucato> thinking
<Jucato> multimedia keys or keys probably...
<stdin> DaSkreech: you'll want to use <reply> too, or it will show as "<ubotu> kmultimedia is Trying to get...."
<Jucato> if you don't mind, just !keys and only to be seen in #kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> so it's !factoid <reply> instead of !factoid is ?
<DaSkreech> !keys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> yep
<DaSkreech> Is there an gnomie one already
<DaSkreech> ?
<Jucato> nope. but I doubt they'd need that in #ubuntu :)
<DaSkreech> there is a gnomie page as well I could just build a dual factoid and be done with it
<Jucato> so !keys would be ok?
<stdin> DaSkreech: they can make it so it says one thing in here and another in #ubuntu
<stdin> all hail the power of ubotu
<DaSkreech> stdin: I know. I just like to raise the KDE profile a bit if I can :)
<DaSkreech> KDE? what's that
* DaSkreech rubs hands together
<Jucato> if no one objects?
<stdin> ahh, they have !kde !kubuntu and !k3b :)
<DaSkreech> stdin: Yeah I know but someone looking to fix  problem sees a KDE mention and starts asking questions
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I can live with keys
<Jucato> !keys
<ubotu> Trying to get your Multimedia keyboard working in KDE? No Problem take a look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<DaSkreech> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<DaSkreech> already taken
<Jucato> hm... I made a boo-boo...
<Jucato> there, !keys only in #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Now if only that page helped me :-(
<manikfox> anyone know how to fix the slow motion sound bug???
<ironfroggy> is there anyway to install an image directly to a drive from windows?
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: say that again in different owrds
<DaSkreech> words
<Perseid> OK. Problems getting the nvidia driver to work. I'm paraphrasing this: "API Mismatch: Nvidia kernel module has version 1.0-7184 but X module has 1.0-9755"
<holycow> he wants to effectivelly dd an iso to a partition from windows
<Jucato> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ardchoille> Perseid: Did you install the nvidia drivers via the wiki page?
<holycow> ironfroggy: the answer is no
<holycow> install it properly
<ironfroggy> i cant get my cd burner to work properly
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: yes there is
<DaSkreech> http://instantfundas.blogspot.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<ironfroggy> i think a windows installer for kubuntu would be great
<Jucato> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<ironfroggy> just dump an image to the drive
<holycow> it would highly depend on your partition layout
<Jucato> warning on the "unofficial"...
<holycow> you will need to replace your bootloader with grub
<ironfroggy> its a different drive
<ironfroggy> i hate grub
<ironfroggy> never works for me
<holycow> and you would need to then have a partitioned drive to dump an image to ...
<Perseid> ardchoille: You mean the binarydrivershowto? Yes, and restricted-manager installs the wrong package. It says I need nvidia-glx when I am pretty sure that with a 7900Gt I need nvidia-glx-new
<holycow> DaSkreech: thats an interesting article, thanks
<holycow> grub always works for me, but then i can go in and fix anything necessary
<DaSkreech> Jucato: can we add that link into Wubi ?
<ardchoille> Perseid: Restricted manager? Isn't that a gnome app?
<Perseid> I don't know. Someone here recommended I install it last time I was here.
<Jucato> ardchoille: we'll have that in Kubuntu in Gutsy
<ardchoille> Perseid: I recommend you follow the nvidia how to and don't install anything unless it tells you to
<ardchoille> !nvidia
<Jucato> but on feisty it's GNOME/Ubuntu, but you can still use it
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ironfroggy> wubi's progress bar is broken
<ironfroggy> it gets to about 90% and then starts downloading the ISO
<ardchoille> Perseid: Disregard my last.. it seems the instructions have changed since I last installed nvidia. It only takes me two commands and about 20 secs to get it installed. I can't see why anyone would use a gui for that.
<Perseid> I don't seem to have this System/Administration/Restricted Devices Manager the wiki page talks about
<ardchoille> Perseid: Which card do you have?
* DaSkreech dances at opensource ATI drivers
<Perseid> 7900gt
<ardchoille> GeForce 7900 GT/GTO is supported
<ardchoille> Perseid: All I did was  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"  and edit xorg, then restart x and I was in business.
<ardchoille> That'll likely change, tho
<Perseid> Yes, and when I do that X doesn't start.
<ardchoille> Sounds like you installed the wrong module
<Perseid> When you say edit xorg you mean change nv to nvidia, right?
<ardchoille> yes, but I do it with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and let that do the work.
<ardchoille> Takes care of nvidia and screen res all in one shot
<Perseid> The drop down selected nv. Pick nvidia instead?
<ardchoille> yes
<ardchoille> IF you have already installed the nvidia drives, that is
<ardchoille> s/drives/drivers/
<Perseid> To double check a 7900GT uses nvidia-glx-new right?
<ardchoille> I have no idea but I don't see why it can't use nvidia-glx. the -new is just for a newer version of the driver.
<ardchoille> Perseid:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#troubleshooting
<Perseid> ok
<ardchoille> Perseid: You also need to read the section on "Install and activate drivers" on the nvidia page to make sure you have the correct kernel modules installed.
<ardchoille> Hmm.. that page has changed quite a bit since I started using nvisi whenDapper came out.
<ardchoille> *nvidia
<tarntow_> Always having sound suddenly gone...is there a way of fixing this apart from rebooting everytime but still can happen again?
<ardchoille> tarntow_: Are you turning your sound up full?
<ardchoille> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tarntow_> yes...it usually happens when the volume is full or high
<ardchoille> Same thing happens with me too.
<tarntow_> ubotu: what would be the equivalent to 'enable the sound system' in ubuntu? cheers
<Perseid> OK. Reboot time. :)
<ardchoille> Perseid: Wait
<Perseid> ok
<ardchoille> !bot | tarntow_
<ubotu> tarntow_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ardchoille> Perseid: You're rebooting for what? nvidia drivers?
<Perseid> Yeah.
<ardchoille> No need to reboot.. Just open a term and "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"  but be aware that will kill all kde apps because xorg is being restarted.
<Perseid> ok. Thanks.
<ardchoille> Perseid: Really don't need to reboot for much at all unless you're doing kernel work
<tarntow_> ubotu: ok i'll have a good read with these links....thx
<Perseid> OK. I'm back. Same error.
<Perseid> API mismatch - nvidia kernel module has v 1.0-7184 but x module has 1.0.9755
<djdarkman> hy, what program is in the background that misconfigures my network all the time?
<ardchoille> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<sousl> Hello, how can i run konqueror as root?
<ardchoille> !info libdvdcss2
<ubotu> libdvdcss2: Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu6 (feisty-seveas), package size 33 kB, installed size 112 kB
<brendonjt> hey ya all
<Perseid> How do you check what kernel you're running?
<brendonjt> using gutsy here on my main computer in fact it is my main computer and I haven't had a problem yet
<stdin> Perseid: uname -r
<Perseid> OK. I uninstalled all the nvidia and restricted drivers then installed just nvidia-new-glx. It installed restricted modules for 2.6.20-15 even though I'm on 2.6.20.16.
<holycow> would anyone know if konqueror is multithreded?
<Biovore> holycow: I don't think it is..
<brendonjt> holycow: hmm not sure there
<holycow> k
<Perseid> OK. Never mind that last bit.
<Perseid> Still no love on the nvidia drivers.
<brendonjt> ok try ubuntuguide they have alot of good stuff on there
<Kein> !adeptfix > Kein
<Seek_Therapy> ok...i need help my internet is running really really slow and i have cable
<holycow> too many people in your neighbourhood sharing your connection
<holycow> wait a few hours
<Seek_Therapy> whatever i paid extra for higher speed
<holycow> google up bandwidth testers and check out your connection
<Seek_Therapy> can i boot the others
<holycow> you do understand that high speed is a scam right?
<holycow> you can pay whatever you want, they have still oversubscribed your connection
<Seek_Therapy> nope! I fell for it
<holycow> you aren't guaranteed disk on cable
<holycow> dick
<holycow> lol
<Seek_Therapy> no dick here
<Seek_Therapy> let me check...Nope
<Seek_Therapy> what happens if i ping 127.0.0.1
<digitalrao> whats sup
<NickPresta> !hi | digitalrao
<ubotu> digitalrao: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<digitalrao> anyone know whats going on with Yahoo Chat?
<ksivaji> ping will request the 127.0.0.1 to retransmit bytes as send by source
<NickPresta> digitalrao, what do you mean?
<Seek_Therapy>  also their socks2http
<digitalrao> one of my friends i cant get into Yaho chat
<digitalrao> you sent a ping?
<NickPresta> Is thisa Kubuntu problem?
<digitalrao> its yahoo
<digitalrao> im just trying to find info that is it
<NickPresta> which IM Client?
<Perseid> Woot! I have 3-D now. If any of you are curious, this was my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/106217
<Seek_Therapy> someone in physics told me thats the governments ip
<Seek_Therapy> I think he is treasing
<Perseid> Thanks for the help. I'll probably be back again eventually for something or other.
<ksivaji> !firefox3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ksivaji> anyone know when firefox 3 wil be available for download
<stdin> ksivaji: it's only at 2.0.0.6 now
<hangthedj_server> i think right now firefox 3 is gran parisma...something
<ksivaji> stdin firefox 3 is going to be released soon with sophisticated features
<ksivaji> stdin i got the error report for game the hangs my system
<stdin> link?
<maverick> could someone please remind with the command to uninstall application from source
<ksivaji> stdin http://pastebin.com/d2e4a9c47
<stdin> maverick: normally "sudo make uninstall"
<maverick> stdin: thnx
<maverick> stdin: didn't find it in make --help
<ksivaji> maverick need not thank him he is our saviour
<maverick> indeed
<ksivaji> stdin : any idea
<stdin> hmm, last error before segfault was "ealsa_blitbuffer: Could not write audio data to sound device: Input/output error"
<stdin> something to do with alsa maybe..
<stdin> ksivaji: what's in /home/sivaji/.vdrift/logs/ ?
<ksivaji>  5 empty fils
<ksivaji> files*
<stdin> hmm
<elzbal> Quick question about apt... My partly-downloaded feisty-backports/universe Packages.gz seems corrupt. gzip throws errors during apt-get/aptitude update. I'm guessing I should delete the file so I can get a full download. Where is it?
<stdin> elzbal: it'll be in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ probably
<ksivaji> elzbal /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<elzbal> stdin: Thanks, it was there. Deleted, and updated like a champ.
<stdin> ksivaji: if you don't mind another crash, try running "vdrift -verbose" to get more info
<elzbal> And thanks to you too, ksivaji.  :)
<Perseid> The drives in my /dev keep chaging. /dev/sdd1 and /dev/sdc2 keep flipping to /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd2. They work if I change the fstab but they keep changing and I have to edit the fstab again
<stdin> Perseid: that's why we use UUIDs now
<mikedomo> lets go brothers Kubuntu power :D
<Perseid> How do I get it to generate them? It did for some of them when I upgraded but not all.
<elzbal> Perseid: My fstab has entries like this:    UUID=9a4d5ac7-e21e-4cf4-895a-07be002437b4 /boot ....
<ksivaji> stdin it goes beyond the console memory
<stdin> ksivaji: you can use: ' script -c "vdrift -verbose" output ' to save it to a file
<elzbal> Perseid: google tells me you can do this:   sudo vol_id -u device
<Perseid> elzbal: Cool. Thanks.
<elzbal> No problem. (It looks odd to me too.  :)
<stdin> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Perseid> stdin: That didn't list my ntfs devices
<vovkav> hi! Is there anyone who had managed to get his ali1535 (AC'97-like) softmodem working with alsa?
<stdin> Perseid: should do
<ksivaji> stdin :
<paulc87> have any of you installed kde4 beta 2?
<stdin> yep
<elzbal> paulc87: I tried. It didn't do much.
<elzbal> paulc87: I couldn't get plasma to work, nor could I log into a session.
<paulc87> i see
<paulc87> i was just wanting to play around with it
<paulc87> didnt know if it was worth installing
<elzbal> (But I'm on amd64, so that might be a different story than what most people experience)
<stdin> probably not
<paulc87> i installed the i386 version
<paulc87> amd64 seemed to be very slow
<elzbal> I wouldn't trust kde4b2 for, well, much, but it's probably worth installing and checking out.  :)
<kaminix2> How would I make this line not give me any ugly output? (it's complaining about the scriptfile not being a directory etc...) for i in * ; do md5sum "$i"/*flac >> "$i"/checksum.md5sum ; done
<stdin> ksivaji: yeah, seems to be something to do with alsa. the game was probably compiled against a version that's too old now
<ksivaji> stdin what is alsa
<stdin> kaminix2: you're not quoting the variables right, use ${VAR} not "$VAR"
<hangthedj_server> !alsa | ksivaji
<ubotu> ksivaji: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stdin> ksivaji: it's the sound system
<hangthedj_server> ksivaji: advanced linux sound architecture
<kaminix2> stdin: Would that remove the output about spawn_checksums (script in the same directory) not being a directory? Everything else works fine.
<ksivaji> stdin see line 50 in pastebin  "Upgrade your graphics card!"  what does it meas
<ksivaji> means*
<ksivaji> hangthedj_server : thanx
<ksivaji> stdin  thanx
<stdin> kaminix2: well md5sum "$i"/*flac >> "$i"/checksum.md5sum would translate to (if i was foo) md5sum "foo"/*flac >> "foo"/checksum.md5sum
<elzbal> Prelinking on Feisty: Good idea or no? (I've always prelinked before, but I saw one resource indicating it might not do much for Feisty)
<Perseid> Wow. This is very confusing. All of the NTFS UUIDs are smaller, like CC30CD4730CD38EA. Is ff98cdfa-d0a9-4527-aa04-544a6868ba3c the linux partition?
<stdin> kaminix2: it may be better to do: for i in $(find . -maxdepth 0 -type d) ; do md5sum "$i"/*flac >> "$i"/checksum.md5sum ; done too
<kaminix2> stdin: That's what I want. :) The thing is that in the folder I run the script I have all my folders that are going to be md5summed plus the scriptfile, meaning it will try to do <scriptfile>/*flac >> <scriptfile>/checksum.md5sum and md5sum -c <scriptfile>/checksum.md5sum, both which give an ugly error output. Can I somehow turn the output off?
<kaminix2> What will for i in $(find . -maxdepth 0 -type d) do?
<stdin> kaminix2: "find . -maxdepth 0 -type d" will print a list off all the directories in the current directory :)
<stdin> kaminix2: (and only directories)
<kaminix2> Nice, will try that. Thanks. :)
<ksivaji> stdin  sound system works fine
<stdin> ksivaji: but the game was probably compiled against a version that's too old now
<kaminix2> stdin: Gives the output: md5sum: ./*flac: No such file or directory
<Perseid> Wow. When I upgraded to feisty it detected CC30CD4730CD38EA as my linux /, which is wrong. CC30CD4730CD38EA is actually the second partition which is NTFS. So now I have CC30CD4730CD38EA listed twice in fstab. Once for / and once for the NTFS drive.
<stdin> kaminix2: ahh, well it counts the current directory
<Perseid> It works ine like this.
<Perseid> *fine
<kaminix2> stdin: But it does not make checksums for the other dir either. :s
<stdin> kaminix2: try "find . -maxdepth 1 -type d"
<Perseid> But now I'm afraid that when I reboot and it goes to mount / things are going to blow up.
<prak> does anyone know how to figure out which version of Linux kernel used?
<ksivaji> prak uname -a
<ksivaji> cat /proc/version
<ksivaji>  lsb_release -a
<ksivaji> prak :
<kaminix2> stdin: It takes every word in the folder name as a dir now. If the folder name was "A B - C D"  it would see A, B, -, C and D as five different directories
<hangthedj_server> uname -r will give you only the kernel release instead of all the other stuff
<prak> thanks, ksivaji
<stdin> kaminix2: ahh, well spaces are evil for scripts
<dmbkiwi> is anyone else having trouble getting a kde4 beta2 session working?
<dmbkiwi> seems that /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde is missing from the beta 2 packages
<elzbal> dmbkiwi: It didnt work for me either.
<kaminix2> stdin: If I don't have the spaces there it will be useless or I will have to ugglifie my entire music collection. :s
<stdin> dmbkiwi: _read_ the release announcement
<elzbal> dmbkiwi: I *do* have a startkde though.
<kaminix2> stdin: Is there no way to just tell the script that I don't want to see any output from my original line?
<stdin> kaminix2: you see there's a special variable called IFS, it contains a list of "field separators", they tell commands what to interpret as separators (between commands and arguments), and one of those is a space
<dmbkiwi> elzbal: I've read the announcement.  Had it working fine for beta1.  Did you upgrade from beta1?
<stdin> kaminix2: slap a &>/dev/null on the end of the md5sum command to hide all errors tho
<elzbal> dmbkiwi: No. New install on a fairly new Feisty box. I'm on amd64, so my situation may be different from yours
<stdin> dmbkiwi: if you read it, it tells you what new package you need to install
<kaminix2> stdin: I tried the &>/dev/null at the end, but then it didn't create the md5sum files at all. :s
<stdin> kaminix2: ok, put 2>/dev/null then
<kaminix2> stdin: What does 2> mean?
<stdin> kaminix2: it's a file descriptor number, 0 = stdin, 1 = stdout, 2 = stderr
<stdin> all errors go to stderr (standard error)
<kaminix2> It worked! I love you! ^^
<kaminix2> Thanks :)
* stdin feels the love :)
<ardchoille> stdin: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/39435
<stdin> heh, nice :)
<ardchoille> I wrote that because I couldn't find a decent gui/cli app that does it.
<dmbkiwi> stdin: ah - good point. Missed that :)  Thanks
<stdin> ardchoille: I'm tempted to make that in to a c++ app now, just so I can practice
<ardchoille> stdin: Really? Cool :)
* ricky_ds is lost
<ardchoille> stdin: Would probably be nice to have a gui for those who don't like cli apps. Someone should write a decent md5sum/sha1sum gui app and put it in the repos.
<stdin> ardchoille: someone should, but that won't be me :p I'm still on my 1st book of c++
<ardchoille> stdin: ghasher and awesum are gnome apps but they aren't in the repos.
<ardchoille> stdin: lol
<kaminix2> Can the lame encoder read .flac? /me's mp3-player is bad with ogg
<emja> for some unknown reason my knetworkmanager applet can no longer see any wireless networks, yet iwlist shows them fine. I've uninstalled and reinstalled knetworkmanager, but no joy. any pointers?
<emja> is there a better GUI network manager I should be using? others I've tried don't seem to support WPA, only WEP
<ardchoille> stdin: One thing I just noticed about my sum script.. there's no check for the existence of the sum report prior to asking the use of they want to save it.
<stdin> kaminix2: I think lame can only read wav/raw audio
<kaminix2> Well that's lame. :(
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> kaminix2: nice pun
<kaminix2> ^^
<titanix88> hello!
<titanix88> hola!
<titanix88> Everyone silent?
<ubunturos> well, hello titanix88 :)
<hangthedj_server> !hi | titanix88
<ubotu> titanix88: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubunturos> !date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<titanix88> ubunturos:)
* holycow nods his mexihat
<titanix88> idle.....:)
<titanix88> bye
* ubunturos bites custard apple 
<Lynoure> hmm
<mauri> I have a problem with acetoneiso
<BadRobot> hi there does anyone knows which distro has disk rescue?
<BadRobot>  and what is the iso burn for winxp?
<holycow> nero
<holycow> disk rescue? you mean dd?
<BadRobot> free ones
<holycow> every distro
<BadRobot> open source
<holycow> nero
<BadRobot> kubuntu doesn't have one
<holycow> lol
<BadRobot> i've the original cd from conical
<holycow> *ummm*
<holycow> what SPECIFICALLY do you mean disc rescue?
<holycow> sounds like you expect ubuntu to have some whizbang gui like on windows that you warezd?
<BadRobot> my system is broken and i don't to go back to winxp
<holycow> allright
<BadRobot> i mean i don't want
<holycow> so mount the hd/partition and copy files over
<BadRobot> pls smart friendly people ,i am crying out for help
<holycow> i'm giving you the answers
<holycow> your not even showing interest
<ubunturos> BadRobot: what caused the breakdown and what is broken exacvtly?
<holycow> i would recommend you set aside the xp hd first and install ubuntu onto another hd
<ubunturos> exactly*
<holycow> then what you can do is mount the xp hd, copy your media and doc files over
<holycow> and toast the rest
<BadRobot> but i've a laptop
<holycow> okay sounds like your most important function is to backup all your data
<holycow> #1 yo uwon't be repairing a winxp install with a linux distro
<holycow> it just doesn't work that way
<holycow> #2 you can however use a live cd to backup your data first before doing anything
<holycow> i would recommend that highly before trying anything else
<holycow> once you have your data backed up you have tons of options
<holycow> #3 would be to reinstall xp over top of it self, that is the best way to rescue your system
<BadRobot> i have all backup already onto a external HDD
<holycow> okay so whats the problem then?
<BadRobot> is it there any to install it via external HDD
<BadRobot> ?
<holycow> you then have easy choices
<holycow> reinstall xp over top of it self
<holycow> install ubuntu
<holycow> since you don't haveto worry about data loss, which of those steps are you tripping up on?
<holycow> install what via external hdd?
<holycow> you mean your backed up copy of xp?
<holycow> that would depend on the software that backed up your xp
<holycow> if it made an image of a known good working xp partition scheme, perhaps. but that is rather complicated.
<holycow> why arent you just reinstalling xp over top of it self?
<holycow> and using that software to reconstitute the data from external hdd?
<holycow> you did everything correct so far
<holycow> if you reinstall xp over top of it self, you don't even haveto format,  you have options to keep the data or just 'fix' xp
<holycow> yes no maybe?
<holycow> i'm doing all the typing here so i'm going to stop trying to help.
<hangthedj_server> are we trouble shooting windows in #kubuntu?
<holycow> no, having a hard time with a noob not wanting to listen to solid advice about how to fix his box
<stdin> !noob
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bloody_> hi all, i have an nvidia gforce 7300/7200 graphic card, how do i install the driver?
<jussi01> Hmmm, where is the menu file for grub kept again?
<ardchoille> !nvidia | bloody_
<ubotu> bloody_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bloody_> thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<stdin> jussi01: /boot/grub
<BadRobot> i am waiting
<holycow> ah jesus not again
<BadRobot> sorry i just have a screaming child over here
<holycow> oh thats okay
<ardchoille> BadRobot: That's ok.. we get those in here too, lol
<holycow> :)
<BadRobot> and it is burning my neurons off
<holycow> BadRobot: why not just reinstall xp over top of it self tho?
<holycow> and use that backup app to bring back your data in worst case scenario
<BadRobot> yep,i  could try it,i've the winxp sp2 cd
<holycow> that will save you all the headache
<BadRobot> but i have tried the original disk rescue and it didn't work
<holycow> then you can either wipe the xp install with a kubuntu install or do a dual boot
<jussi01> thanks stdin
<holycow> BadRobot: linux typically can fix very specific technical issues
<holycow> however
<holycow> system wide issues where there are systems withing systems and co dependencies ...
<hangthedj_server> !windows
<BadRobot> the problem is that it fails/stops to install after 60%
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<holycow> you would be using the wrong tool for the job
<holycow> reinstall than we will help you install kubuntu
<holycow> hangthedj_server: they aren't asking for help with windows
<BadRobot> i mean the Kubuntu,and it is a origanal Kubuntu cd form cononical
<holycow> i'm offering it as a diplomatic hand so they don't end up blaming kubuntu community for the error
<BadRobot> i mean I have got it from the shipit
<holycow> what does the kubuntu cd haveto do with xp?
<hangthedj_server> mostly i just like what ubotu has to say about windows
<holycow> you said you were trying to get that running
<holycow> explain once again what you are trying to do?
<BadRobot> i don't think it is kubuntu's fault
<BadRobot> i've had it on this laptop before
<holycow> i really have no clue what you are trying to fix
<BadRobot> *BSD
<holycow> BadRobot: i really don't mean to be a jerk
<holycow> i've typed like a thousand lines here already
<BadRobot> i am trying to put kubuntu back'
<holycow> so help me please
<BadRobot> to the laptop
<holycow> definewhat you want
<holycow> just reinstall
<holycow> why fix?
<stdin> BadRobot: are you saying the kubuntu install fails/stops after 60% ?
<BadRobot> but i have had other distro after kubuntu.first i had Kubuntu ,then fedora , pcbsd and now i would to go back to kubuntu
<BadRobot> Yep i am saying the install fails/stop after 60% of the isntall
<BadRobot> install
<ardchoille> Anyone know why Tasty Menu isn't in the repos? It's a nice menu app I think: http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/5171/tastymenugv6.jpg
<mauri> I have a problem with acetoneiso
<holycow> stdin: you continue, clearly you have a better knack for this particular item
<swanfl> hi all. How do I download gutsy to see kde 4.0 beta 2? or should I install feisty and then upgrade the repository list?
<stdin> swanfl: see the topic
<stdin> holycow: can't I need to go to seep :p
<ardchoille> swanfl: Mixing repos isn't a good idea.
<swanfl> it's ok, ardchoille, I'm testing it in vmware
<ardchoille> ok
<swanfl> I normally run gentoo but considering a switch
<ardchoille> swanfl: I'd try gentoo but I can't find libpatience, lol
<holycow> hehe :)
<holycow>  i completely understand
<swanfl> ROFLMAO
<bloody_> is any way to change my default internet manager?, i'm having problems with konqueror and kopete
<bloody_> i'm not using ethernet or wifi, i'm using an usb modem to have internet
<swanfl> do you remember the joke that says it always take 3days to install gentoo? it's not so bad now. It only takes 2 and a half days :)
<ardchoille> bloody_: Open kcontrol, then go to KDE Components -> Default Applications  and have a look at that list.
<ardchoille> swanfl: hahaha
<bloody_> thanks
<combinio> i have installed many programms via AUTOMATIX, will they be working if i remove automatix ?? :}
<mauri> I have a problem with acetoneiso
<ardchoille> bloody_: Not sure if that's what you want but you can try and see.
<holycow> combinio: yes BUT
<holycow> they won't work after you upgrade
<holycow> you should NEVER use automatix
<combinio> holycow: but what ?? ;>
<holycow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<combinio> holycow: way?
<ardchoille> combinio: If you've used automatix, your system may already be broken or waiting to
<holycow> way
<combinio> thanks autom. i have lot of programms that i should never have without it ;P
<combinio> for example non-free codec and archive tool (winrar, unzip, etc.)
<ardchoille> rubbish, anything automatix can do, you can do if you read a bit
<holycow> bs
<holycow> automatix does nothing for you
<combinio> ardchoille: so how u installed codecs and archive tools ? ;>
<radek> hello, please how can I restart my PCMCIA wlan0 card?
<holycow> you can do everything with standard repos
<holycow> ifdown wlan0
<holycow> ifup wlan0
<ardchoille> !seveas | combinio
<ubotu> combinio: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bloody_> well, it looks like it can help, just that i can't change my default internet connection
<combinio> holycow: sure i can but where can i get names of those programms from ?
<bloody_> is just a little usb modem attached to one of my usb ports
<Mr_Sonoma> combinio, how do you figure? i have non free codecs
<radek> <holycow> thanx
<holycow> combinio: *sigh*
<holycow> combinio: let me put it this way
<combinio> Mr_Sonoma: there is lot of these codecs... how can i know their names
<bloody_> so how can i make that connection my default, because i can't use konqueror or kopete
<holycow> expereiienced users are giving you advice
<holycow> look at the number of people in this channel
<combinio> but now - even if i remove automatix my system still might broke
<mauri> how can I mount a dvd iso image
<bloody_> let die automatix
<holycow> if the data on the bot says not to use automatix
<swanfl> ok folks, I'll probably be back later for help in upgrading to try kde4
<bloody_> i had problems once
<holycow> don't you think its there for a good reason?
<combinio> 'so none of u use automatix ?!
<combinio> crap
<Mr_Sonoma> combinio, ask around or google. people in here are 99% of the time more than willing to help
<bloody_> a lot of libraries where destroyed or missing
<bloody_> and some of them depended from others and i had to reinstall all kubuntu
<combinio> and they says it works well :/ it is recommended on many ubuntu sites :/
<ardchoille> combinio: I used it once, a year ago.. it trashed my system, haven't used it since and I can still do everything automatix can.
<holycow> bloody_: after using it  you haveto reinstall
<holycow> thats the problem with automatix
<combinio> i feel cheated :/
<Mr_Sonoma> combinio, no i do not and will not
<holycow> you don't know what it broke and there is no way of fixing it
<holycow> combinio: absolutely
<holycow> combinio: all they had to do was create a repo
<holycow> and provide some metapackages for all that stuff
<holycow> combinio: not only did they hose you
<combinio> so if it so dangerous for OS why they let people to download that shit ?
<bloody_> oh i see, well, i'm not using it anymore, the way of linux is awesome, if you can't from one way there's always a lot of ways
<holycow> they made their job VERY hard
<bloody_> to install what you want, that's the good part
<holycow> combinio: thats the cost of freedom
<jussi01> !!restricted
<combinio> so i'm going back to window$ ;P
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bloody_> why combinio
<holycow> for example, i am pretty much an opinionated asshole
<bloody_> believe me, here in mexico, all uses windows
<radek> <holycow> one question please, do you know command for restart PCMCIA bus?
<combinio> jussi01: thanks for that bt just a little to late :] 
<holycow> you REALLY don't want me to be telling you what you can or can't install on your box :)
<bloody_> but i discovered the power
<Mr_Sonoma> ewwwwwwwwww someone said windows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! get it off my screen!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *grin*
<jussi01> combinio: probably, i only just looked at the discussion
<combinio> actually no... cuz soon there is comming Gutsy
<bloody_> to have an open source OS it's amazing
<jussi01> !offtopic
<combinio> so if i reinstall my system...
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<combinio> wait a sec... i have one question
<ardchoille> combinio: whether or not you reinstall, always come here for help. This is the best channel for *buntu support that I've ever seen.
<holycow> ubuntu is good too
<holycow> this is a kubuntu channel specifically
<bloody_> if i put in proxy settings autodetec proxy, maybe i can connect from my usb modem? or that's not a good idea?
<holycow> google your usb modem, i don't know if your particular one will be supported
<holycow> but
<combinio> now i have Feisty - "/" and "/home" - on different partitions. how can i install gutsy so my home folder will stay untouched ??
<holycow> what would a proxy setting haveto do with a modem?
<combinio> is this possible ?
<holycow> your modem will simply connect you to your isps network and hand you a dhcp address
<holycow> proxying usually has nothing to do with it
<holycow> combinio: during install just leave the home partition alone
<ardchoille> combinio: Keep in mind that Gutsy is beta and problems should be expected. Also join #ubuntu+1 for Gusty help.
<Seek_Therapy> Ok how do i editing /etc/hosts by adding the host name to 127.0.0.1
<bloody_> thanks
<holycow> i would just recommend you back it up
<bloody_> well, back to firefox again xD
<bloody_> or can i uninstall konqueror and reinstall it?
<combinio> ardchoille: not now... just in December...
<holycow> Seek_Therapy: sudo nano /etc/hosts ... is that what you are looking for?
<BadRobot> Yep Automatix is evil
<ardchoille> combinio: Oh, you should be ok by then
<combinio> and how to check out is my system crashed ??
<Seek_Therapy> no
<BadRobot> it has destroied my laptop
<combinio> holycow: thanks for answer... i just dont want to lose all my data saved in /home folder :] 
<Seek_Therapy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/94048
<Seek_Therapy> thats what i am trying to do
<holycow> combinio: well what you REALLY want to do ...
<holycow> is load up a live cd and copy your home dir to external storage device
<combinio> holycow: i don't know what u mean :P
<combinio> what is this external storage device ?
<combinio> i just want to have a Gutsy in december with my /home foder ;P
<holycow> combinio: usb disk
<holycow> external hard drive
<combinio> oh that way
<holycow> well its the easiest
<bloody_> is there any way to configure a multimedia keyboard?
<holycow> there are lots of other ways
<combinio> but... my home folder is about 60 GB so i'm not sure where i can get such big USB disc :D
<holycow> i DID say external hard drive
<holycow> man you know, i'm getting too old to do tech support
<holycow> i fricking hate repeating my self
<holycow> dude no offense i mean this in the nicest way possible
<bloody_> i have volume control keys, but when y push the up volume only goes to 10% it doesn't past to 20% xD
<holycow> i KNOW you speak spanish primarily
<holycow> but i am going to stop helping right now, your pissing me off
<mikedomo> gnu/linux power
<mikedomo> :D
<bloody_> holycow, is it better to have kubuntu in a notebook that in a desktop?
* esteve is away: Gone away for now.
<mikedomo> well i have kubuntu in a desktop
<bloody_> yeah?
<mikedomo> run me very fast
<bloody_> cuz i have a new desktop man
<bloody_> and well you know, linux lover xD
<holycow> bloody_: well it doesn't matter really
<bloody_> o i see
<holycow> typically laptops have a bit more specialized hardware
<holycow> so there are more components that won't work
<mikedomo> linux is very fast in the aplications amazing
<holycow> things like finger scanners, i don't know if those ar supported
<bloody_> i thought that the chipsets and all that's stuff can make an easy way for drivers
<phra> hi - running kubuntu on some newer laptops can be painfull
<holycow> bloody_: if you stick with intel right now, yes you will have most things work out of the box
<holycow> but
<phra> ex. Acer laptops of a friend: no sound, no wifi :-/
<holycow> finger scanner is not controlled by chipset
<holycow> neither are onboard laptop cameras
<mikedomo> you have the reason in the laptops the software is more specialicism and some times the kernle dont have some drivers
<holycow> nor are touch screen, or keyboard lights and things like that
<bloody_> or the port to conect a projector :(
<holycow> so you haveto just be aware, it WILL work but a few bits and pieces will either require a bit of work or wont work
<holycow> and thats okay
<mikedomo> periphericals
<holycow> no port projectors work
<bloody_> i had to expose at class, but i couldn't install the that port
<phra> i can recommend using linux-distros on older but high-quality laptops, like IBM T41
<holycow> if you have a supported video chipset, say nvidia or intel
<holycow> you just haveto configure your xorg.conf file
<holycow> i've made it work on many laptops
<bloody_> yeah, i saw something about layout in my laptop right?
<holycow> peripherals will typically work provided you reserached ahead of purchasing
<holycow> bloody_: roughly yes
<holycow> bloody_: we can do basically anything windows can and then some
<holycow> BUT
<holycow> we just don't have tons of nice guis for everything
<holycow> so it can be done but until we get a gui for xorg (in gutsy i hear) you will haveto do it by hand
<bloody_> yeah you're right, as you can imagine, is weird here in mexico to find someone using linux
<holycow> what phra says is good advice although i just bought this:
<Mr_Sonoma> xorg is going to have a gui in Gutsy?
<bloody_> yeah, i found i guide, and it tolds me to copy exactly my screen configuration
<holycow> http://geekstuff4u.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=582
<bloody_> and just modifiy the screenlayout
<holycow> the only things that don't work on that are the keyboard light (yet, working on it) and finger scanner (working on it)
<holycow> other than that it works perfect
<holycow> i just had to find a utility that calibrates the touchscreen and that works too
<holycow> of course xrandr lets us re-orient the display too
<bloody_> yeah, well, in my laptop(dell inspiron 9400) kubuntu works amazing
<mauri> how can I mount a dvd iso image
<holycow> an di have button shortcuts programmed to run shell scripts that do this automatically
<holycow> so its not like you can't get new laptops to work
<holycow> stick with intel and you should be fine on laptops
<ardchoille> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ardchoille> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bloody_> well that's true, yeah, like dell works with intel, i don't have any windows xp or vista
<phra> @holycow: your little machine, looks amazing - unfortunately $1600 is a lot of money compared to a used IBM T40 for EUR400 :-)
<holycow> phra: sure, but this is also the size of my hand
<holycow> i carry it everywhere
<bloody_> and like i'm studying computer's system engineer, well i can program with netbeans or eclipse and anjuta
<holycow> i can sit and eat dinner with it and code without having to move my dinner aside :)
<holycow> there is a trade off
<holycow> bloody_: cool
<bloody_> i really love kubuntu, thanks for the informative talk holycow
<ardchoille> holycow: When I get into a computer project, food takes a back seat.
<phra> holycow: as always, it seems that these nice devices are for the japanese market :-/
<bloody_> how can i change from root to my user
<phra> su?
<hangthedj_server> mauri: make a dir like /home/*/iso then sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso /home/*/iso
<bloody_> no no wait
<bloody_> the correct question is
<bloody_> how can i uninstall an aplication
<ardchoille> bloody_: sudo apt-get remove app_name
<phra> bloody: have you checked the Ubuntu/Kubuntu FAQs?
<bloody_> thanks
<ardchoille> bloody_: If you want to completely remove it and its deps: sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove app_name
<bloody_> i screwed my yakuake installation using sudo yakuake
<Seek_Therapy> Is mexico fixing their corrupted government
<bloody_> and all of my command lines appears as root
<bloody_> nee
<bloody_> all of us are gonna die that way
<mauri> hangthedj_server: cosi dici che parte in automatico kaffeine
<Seek_Therapy> or is it still ran by the cartel
<phra> regarding fingerprint-readers, I would always suggest to encrypt the data on the harddrive (ENCFS, Truecrypt) since the data will be available, when the harddrive is attached to another computer
<hangthedj_server> mauri: ?
<holycow> phra: no. thats incorrect
<holycow> all this stuff comes out in japan first
<holycow> then it makes its way here
<holycow> those will be available in north america next year
<Seek_Therapy> just curious
<phra> yeah - but I live in good old germany :-) all these nice Sharp devices that were able to run linux never made it to germany.
<bloody_> i really don't pay a lot of attention to the goverment here
<bloody_> but i guess yes
<holycow> phra: i'm actually thinking of striking a deal with these folks
<holycow> and offering a linux preinstalled version with everything working
<mauri> hangthedj_server: sorry,....by your suggestion, do you think that kaffeine will play automatically?
<hangthedj> mauri: i don't think so.  if you don't have anything in your cd/dvd drive you can always mount the iso at /media/cdrom0 and it might open automatically or at least give you an option
<Seek_Therapy> I hear the mexican cartel is making HUGE money on crystal meth
<mauri> hangthedj: thanks
<mauri> i will try
<Seek_Therapy> thats great !
<bloody_> holycow, i have an amd 64 bits dual core processor, and i installed kubuntu ff 64bits, do you know if it really take advantage of all?
<holycow> well depends what you mean
<phra> holycow: would be cool - but for most people it would be enough to preinstalled linux on laptops like the T40s.
<holycow> for compiling and rendering 3d animation yes
<holycow> maybe for doing 2d compositing too
<bloody_> yeah?
<holycow> but for almostnothing else, no
<bloody_> oo thanks holycow, xD
<holycow> most apps aren't capable of using 64 bit'ness
<holycow> infact
<holycow> most apps arent even multithreaded!
<holycow> firefox for example is single threaded, and they intend on keeping it that way
<holycow> despite the fact that we are having multicore cpus now standard
<holycow> that goes for windows world too btw
<holycow> and all other oses
<holycow> for regular users, they just don't do things that can use 64 bit cpus offer
<bloody_> lol xD, well i used ubuntu 32bits for a while but i have a problem, i had to choose from 2 ways
<bloody_> 1.- to watch videos
<holycow> unless they compile, do 3d rendering, 2d compositing or something specialized like that
<bloody_> or 2.- to have compiz-fusion
<holycow> i use only 32 bit, i have absolutely no need for 64 bit
<bloody_> =O
<holycow> 64 bit won't really help you in either of those situations
<holycow> first
<holycow> compiz is mostly handled by your video card
<Seek_Therapy> maybe you can try crystal meth too bloody_....I hear is wonderful for people
<holycow> your cpu does dick to handle compiz
<bloody_> thanks seek
<holycow> second watching videos, your video players are not coded to use 64 bit cpus i'm almost certain of it
<Seek_Therapy> anytime
<holycow> there simply is no need for them to do so to begin with
<Seek_Therapy> do what ?
<bloody_> o thanks holy, so i have to have a better graphic card on my notebook? :P
<bloody_> cuz it's from the chipset what i have now
<Seek_Therapy> f13gma ..I bet you know libor<giggles>
<bloody_> why i don't have administration in my system folder
<bloody_> holycow, if my video card it's and Nvidia GeForce 7300 GS/ 7200 TC what driver should i use, cuz, i can't see my video card on the list
<llutz> bloody_: 7300GS works fine with nvidia-glx-new here
<holycow> i don't know the answer to that, i have only bought intel stuff for about a year now
<bloody_> a ok thanks
<Pinky> hello
<bloody_> llutz but in the box
<bloody_> of my video card it says 7200
<bloody_> so there's no problem? it has a red dragon and says zogis xd
<llutz> bloody_: no idea, sorry. ask "lspci" which chipset you really have. but i guess -glx-new should be fine for 7300 and 7200
<Pinky> having trouble with sound
<bloody_> that's wath appeared
<bloody_> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 01d3 (rev a1)
<holycow> either that or wait until gutsy, that should have latest nvidia drivers
<Pinky> anyone know how to fix sound issues
<bloody_> llutz how can i enter to administration, cuz in system doesn't appear
<Pinky> i have no sound
<llutz> bloody_: kdesu kcontrol
<bloody_> thanks
<Pinky> i have 2 sound cards, 1 is unsupported and the other is a HD audio card
<Pinky> a lspci finds them, but using the sound controller gui can't find any devices
<bloody_> llutz once installed the driver what should i do?
<bloody_> should i reboot the x?
* Ubunthu s.a.
<llutz> bloody_: change "driver" in xorg.conf to nvidia and keep your fingers crossed, that it works
<bloody_> haha thanks man
<bsd007vash> Hi, anyone here know how to install this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=65767&forumpage=0
<llutz> bloody_: i heard a lot guys had trouble with it, i haven't had any.
<bloody_> well, let's see how it works for me, i hope it don't crash xD
<llutz> bloody_: keep a backup of your working xorg.conf
<bloody_> what was the command? :P
<llutz> bloody_: sudo cp /etc/X11xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
* xp_killer i just had a nightmare :/
<xp_killer> llutz: wa is the xorg file for?what info it shows?
<bloody_> hey llutz
<bloody_> so then i have to change this?
<bloody_> driver "nv to driver "nvidia"?
<llutz> xp_killer: xorg.conf is the configuration-file for xorg, surprise
<llutz> bloody_: yes
<bloody_> thanks man
<bloody_> wish me luck xD
<xp_killer> xorg surprise?
<bloody_> no, he said surprise cuz it's all of your devices configurations
<alloosh> hi, how do I allow shh services
<emilsedgh> alloosh: sudo apt-get install openssh
<Pinky> no one know how to fix sound with two sound cards?
<bloody_> llutz, how can i know if it worked?
<llutz> bloody_: restart X
<bloody_> i did it :P
<llutz> bloody_: glxinfo |grep render
<bloody_> but i don't know how much resolution can i use with this video card
<bloody_> direct rendering: Yes
<bloody_> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7300 SE/PCI/SSE2
<bloody_>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
<bloody_> check dude, that appeared
<Seek_Therapy> pinky what version of linux are you running
<Pinky> fiesty fawn
<bloody_> is that correct llutz?
<llutz> bloody_: so it worked.
<Seek_Therapy> what brand sound card
<alloosh> I want to be able to connect to my kubuntu machine from other machines, what do i need to install?
<Pinky> one is Creative X-Fi, the other is one that came with my p5n32-e motherboard
<Pinky> i know x-fi isn't supported, so i'm trying to use the motherboard one
<mimagyc> Link for the french support ?
<llutz> bloody_: to change resolution, you have to edit xorg.conf, "section Screen", Subsection Display", there the "Modes" line
<llutz> !fr | mimagyc
<ubotu> mimagyc: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bloody_> thanks llutz
<bloody_> now the compiz-fusion part xD
<bloody_> thanks llutz
<llutz> bloody_: forget about that useless stuff :)
<alloosh> hi, how do I activate the ssh?
<bloody_> xD
<bloody_> about compiz-fusion?:P
<llutz> bloody_: yes
<bloody_> it looks nice man xD
<llutz> bloody_: it's like playboy-models: nice to see but without any use
<Seek_Therapy> have you checked your drivers
<mimagyc> ce ou pour le francais ?
<Seek_Therapy> Bonjour
<Seek_Therapy> no
<mimagyc> bonjour ^^
<bloody_> hahaha xD
<mimagyc> je n'ai aps le lien pour le support en francais ...?
<pag> !fr | mimagyc
<ubotu> mimagyc: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mimagyc> !fr
<llutz> mimagyc: type "/j #kubuntu-fr"  to join
<Seek_Therapy> why not stick around and learn english
<xp_killer> alloosh: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto and choose your option,but i tink wat u looking for is how to
<xp_killer> lol
<bloody_> how do i install mp3 codecs?, with libxine1-ffmpeg?
<llutz> bloody_: sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<yu_aider> can anybody help me with my usb ports refusing to work after a random period of time?
<bloody_> thanks, and the other command i gave you, what is it for man?
<llutz> bloody_: what command?
<Seek_Therapy> pinky
<bloody_> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<llutz> bloody_: nearly the same
<Seek_Therapy> do you have your drivers installed? stupid question but
<bloody_> what from both is better man
<llutz> bloody_: libxine-extracodecs installs a few more needed codecs
<yu_aider> damnit
<yu_aider> nobody can help me about my usb issues :(
<bloody_> thanks man
<xp_killer> yu_aider: i dont know your problem with your usb port.u can try this link
<xp_killer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=usb&titlesearch=Titles
<yu_aider> tnx...
<vprints> does anyone know why the daily langpacks don't work ?
<vprints> (for gutsy)
<Black_Monkey> hi, I just installed beta 2 on feisty, but I don't seem to have the kde4 versions of apps like kopete, konversation (even after installing kde4network) and kicker
<bloody_> hi i have just installed beryl xD but i can't see my windows borders xD
<bloody_> what should i do? O_o
<bloody_> i can't see my windows borders xD
<dereine> hi all
<xp_killer> bloody_: your what?
<xp_killer> hi
<emilsedgh> !hi | dereine
<ubotu> dereine: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dereine> it is possible to have 2 kontrol-panels with different size?
<xp_killer> dereine: yes
<dereine> how
<jussi01> !compiz | bloody_
<ubotu> bloody_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xp_killer> dereine: right click your panel then add the type of panel u want
<walkover> hey! does anyone know how to make kde use double click instead of single click when using icons
<dereine> @walkover
<walkover> ?
<dereine> kcontrol -> mouse
<dereine> and there the first tab
<dereine> so i added one kontrol-panel
<dereine> but how can i change the height
<walkover> thanks! dont know why i did'nt see it the first time
<dereine> another question when i active the KDE-Decorator with Compiz-Fusion the window-decoration is displayed wrong
<xp_killer> dereine: right clic panel config choos the leingt u want
<djdarkman> hy, I have a serious problem, kde`s network configuration panel doesn`t do things right, what should I use?
<dereine> perhaps restart the network with : sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<xp_killer> dereine: i dont use compiz check #ubuntu-effects for help
<dereine> i have 2 kontrolpanels but i can only change the first one
<Alloosh> asking again, I have ssh installed, but I cant connect to my machine from other machines using vnc, what should I so ?
<Alloosh> I also dont see the ssh in the services.
* Liquid_Valium is back.
<emilsedgh> Alloosh: do you want to setup e remote desktop? why you need ssh? for vnc?
<xp_killer> Alloosh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=ssh&titlesearch=Titles ssh https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=vnc&titlesearch=Titles vnc check it out to see if it helps
<tobias_> anyone can tell me why I cant compile pingus? I extracted the files but when I want to ./configure it says there is no such file or directory - but I am in the right directory - so what gives ?
<Alloosh> emilsedgh: I want to be able to reach my computer from other machines, so vnc is fine
<emilsedgh> Alloosh: vnc needs ssh? i dont think so...?
<llutz> Alloosh: to use vnc remote you need a running vnc-server locally
<Alloosh> well, let me put it like that, I want to be able to reach my desktop while iam not here:)
<tobias_> okay, problem fixed, I need to use "scons" - but wtf is that? ._.
<Sergemine> Guys, Dear Ubuntu/Linux GURUs, what is your favourite KDE download manager? or best KDE/Gnome download manager. 'Cause the symple yet good KGET takes 120% of my CPU !! PLS suggest a good one
<emilsedgh> Sergemine: I think there is a new one in kde-apps
<Sergemine> emilsedgh, would that one be compiled for Ubuntu?
<emilsedgh> Sergemine: I dont know, let me find it first, if it was good i will try to compile and make a package for feisty
<Sergemine> emilsedgh, WOW! thank you so much!!!
<tobias_> mhm I tried to compile scons 0.97 - and scons worked fine but when I want to install it via "sudo scons install" it just says:
<tobias_> scons: *** Do not know how to make target `install'.  Stop.
<mimagyc> Bonjour
<mimagyc> je cherhce a pouvoir lire un dvd sous kubuntu
<mimagyc> comment procd, il me fait une erreur
<mimagyc> il me mank un module
<llutz> !fr | mimagyc
<ubotu> mimagyc: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<emilsedgh_> Sergemine: thats Doka
<emilsedgh_> Sergemine: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/doKa?content=51747
* Liquid_Valium is away: Gone away for now.
<Sergemine> emilsedgh_ , thank you very much! I don't see it in Ubuntu repos. will search for a deb
<kcg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<madre> hola
<hola> hola
<emilsedgh___> Sergemine: i tried to compile doka, its current version is not clean, many problems...I suggest you to use d4x (Downloader4X) and wait for kde4
<Sergemine> emilsedgh_ , =) thank again. And I am waiting for KDE4 already!
<emilsedgh> Sergemine: everybody is :)
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> does anyone else have a folder called: /dev/.static/dev/
<waylandbill> Ace2016: yup
<Ryiel> guys, I've got a new philips mp3 player (portable flash drive), and ubuntu does not recognize it or does not mount it. Any idea?
<Ace2016> ok just wondering because rkhunter found them
<Snoopotic> hi
<Ace2016> hi
<deviance> Ryi
<deviance> Ryiel: Search the name of it and linux in google and you will find some forums of people who have had the same problem, then see what their answer was
<Ryiel> thanks
<jussi01> Hei all, can someone tell me how to figure out where in /dev a usb device is?
<Ace2016> jussi01: it should be /dev/sd* e.g mine are /dev/sda1, but if you have sata hard drives they'll show up as sd* too so it might be sdb or sdc
<jussi01> Ace2016: no, just a usb device
<Ace2016> yea they show up as sd* even my camera shows up like that
<jussi01> Ace2016: its not a starge device. its a modem
<tatters> anyone sync 2 machines with koffice data ??
<llutz> jussi01: look for /dev/usb/ttyACM*
<Ace2016> jussi01: sorry i seem to have confused you the person asking about the mp3 player
<jussi01> hehe, ok
<Ace2016> what modem is it? sometimes you have to compile and install driver modules
<ubunturos> would Kubuntu 7.10 be shipped using shipit?
<jussi01> Ace2016: yes, I do have to. Ineed the information for that.
<ironfroggy> has anyone else used the wubi installer?
<jussi01> ubunturos: I would say so, yes. when it comes out
<ubunturos> jussi01: umm, hope so.
<Ace2016> well you could drist upgrade to it
<ubuntu_> Buenas necesito ayuda con kubuntu fesity fawm
<eddjc3> hi all
<aaron> hello guys
<aaron> anyone on
<aaron> dang
<eddjc3> is there a way of getting kubuntu to start without loading kubuntu desktop (i.e. in command line only?)
<jussi01> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<aaron> lol
<aaron> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ubunturos> eddjc3: you mean just the console?
<ubuntu_> ok gracias
<ubuntu_> ok thanks
<eddjc3> ubunturos: yep
<ubunturos> eddjc3: when you get the login screen, you'll see "Menu" button. Click on it and choose console login
<aaron> eddjc3: check out the FAQs on kubuntu.com
<eddjc3> won't that still have loaded the graphic interface though
<ubunturos> eddjc3: or you could press CTRL + ALT + F1
<ubunturos> eddjc3: only on tty7
<eddjc3> tty7?
<aaron> serial port 7
<eddjc3> I'm not sure I understand...
<hismajesty> hello
<aaron> hi
<eddjc3> I'll try those things though
<eddjc3> cheers!
<hismajesty> how could we kill a bloqued window
<hismajesty> ?
<llutz> hismajesty: xkill, ctrl-alt-exc
<llutz> esc
<hismajesty> thanks
<harmental80> hey guys...how can i change mu login face in kubuntu?
<harmental80> "about me" seems not to be working properly
<aaron> Settings>Identites
<coder_newbie> hi togehter
<aaron> harmental: oh sorry i thought u meant Konversation
<hismajesty> i have some pb with the visual effect
<hismajesty> and my beryl does'nt work
<hismajesty> what should i do?
<llutz> hismajesty: uninstall that useless crap
<aaron> harmental80: Go to the start menu> System Settings> About Me> and click the button next to your name for pictures
<harmental80> aaron:
<harmental80> i've already tried that...
<aaron> ok
<harmental80> but my login image does not change...
<hismajesty> what is the crap?
<aaron> huh
<coder_newbie> I have a question where could I search for other IRC Server ? could anybody help me pls ... sorry for my bad english :-(
<eddjc3> hey all
<eddjc3> bnack again
<eddjc3> CTRL + ALT + F1 is an interseting one - how do you return to the KDE desktop when after you've used it?
<llutz>  CTRL + ALT + F7
<eddjc3> (sorry re: spelling)
<eddjc3> ahh
<eddjc3> cheers
<llutz> and no, tty7 is NO serial port :)
<aaron> tty7 is a VIRTUAL CONSOLE port, or if u have actually 8 serial ports on your comp, its a serial COM port
<dummzeuch> Can anybody help me with a dual monitor setup on an ATI Radeon 9200 SE?
<aaron> dummzeuch whats wrong with it
<llutz> aaron: tht would be ttyS7, not tty7
<dummzeuch> I have one monitor connected to the VGA the other connected to the DVI port of the card.
<aaron> hmm seems like my 1 day linux experience is failing me, lol
<aaron> i just got Kubuntu yesturday
<dummzeuch> I only get the same picture on both monitors but want to extend the desktop over both.
<aaron> hmm let me look it up
<llutz> dummzeuch: enable xinerama
<dummzeuch> llutz: Any hint on how to do that? Link?
<dummzeuch> (I already tried Google)
<eddjc3> i see aaron - thanks
<llutz> dummzeuch: Option "xinerama" "true" in "Serverflags" or maybe read the manpage for your graphicsdriver, it might have an own Option for it
<dummzeuch> llutz: Already tried that.
<dummzeuch> Is it even possible with that card?
<aaron> new color
<dummzeuch> Trying to define two devices always gets me an error regarding PCI-1:0:1
<eddjc3> hey all - anyone know anything about vsftpd? on trying to run it I get '500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket'
<aaron> dummzeuch: did you set up your bios to have both the intergrated card and the external card to be on??
<llutz> dummzeuch: already read http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2006/02/07/dual-head-on-ati-radeon-9200-se-under-ubuntu/ ?
<dummzeuch> aaron: There is only one card.
<aaron> oh
<aaron> didnt know that
<aaron> ok
<dummzeuch> aaron: That's why I asked whether it is even possible
<dummzeuch> llutz: Yes, I tried that yesterday. Got the error re PCI:1:0:1
<aaron> did you set the video output on your bios to that card?
<aaron> not to the Intergrated, that is what messed mine up
<dummzeuch> aaron: I don't have an on board card. I get a picture on both monitors, but it's the same picture.
<llutz> dummzeuch: tried "clone "off""
<dummzeuch> llutz: where?
<llutz> dummzeuch: Section ServerLayout
<dummzeuch> llutz: I'll try that, thanks
<eddjc3> hey all - anyone know anything about vsftpd? on trying to run it I get '500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket'
<tatters> maybe it already running?
<eddjc3> i don't think so - how can I check?
<tatters>  /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart  probably
<llutz> eddjc3: ps -e
<tatters> im a noob   soooo only little help
<eddjc3> thanks llutz
<eddjc3> no - it's not already running
<llutz> eddjc3: you try vstfpd via xinetd?
<tatters> I set up unison and ssh to try to sync my laptop and desktop which both have kofice installed,finding it difficult to know what to filter out and what to include, anyone synca a laptop n desktop?
<llutz> tatters: i only sync documents etc. not configs. they are in an own directory-tree, so it's easy to sync them
<tatters> I actually wouuld have thought this would be a common scenario contacts,scheules,e-mail etc but seems its not
<eddjc3> tatters: that one worked thanks!
<eddjc3> llutz: how do you do that?
<BluesKaj> Howdy All
<tatters> hey my first triumph happy to have        helped
<llutz> eddjc3: i'm using rsnyc
<eddjc3> llutz:eh? I mean how do you use vsftpd with xinetd?
<llutz> eddjc3: that was only a question, but if you don't know how, you don't use it :)
<eddjc3> fair enough:-)
<eddjc3> What would be the benefit?
<llutz> eddjc3: it's just a different way to handle services and maybe a source of your error-message
<eddjc3> I see
<mordeto> witam
<mordeto> jest ktos kto sie zna na linuxie bardzo dobrze??
<mordeto> i moze mi pomuc??
<llutz> !pl | mordeto
<ubotu> mordeto: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mordeto> thx llutz :)
<StoneNewt> I'm going insane, I remember there's a whole section dealing with the use of  restrictedformats specifically for kubuntu/kde rather than ubuntu/gnome but I'll be damned ifI can find it! Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<tom_> hi all, ive got a few questions about usb automounting
<tom_> 1st- how do i get a luks encrypted usb stick to automount?
<tom_> ??
<tom_> 2nd, how can i get it to run a command when it is mounted?
<StoneNewt> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<StoneNewt> where the hell are the kubuntu specific instructionscause those things don't work :S
<eddjc3> hey all - anyonw know where apache's log files are kept?
<drif> eddjc3: check /var/log/apache
<BluesKaj> StoneNewt, accessing restricted formats is done by editing the sources.list and adding the repositories containing the restricted format pkgs ...it's best done at source-o-matic :http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<eddjc3> ahah - thanks drif!
<drif> eddjc3: np
<owner> Ho =)
<owner> Ho*
<owner> Hi*
<khaije1> what the kde developers channel?
<Jawalt> I have a quick question....How do I edit .list files?
<Jawalt> Im trying to install java ,but I need to add entries to a .list file to apt-get it
<emilsedgh_> #kde-devel #kde4-devel, khaije1
<khaije1> thx emilsedgh_
<khaije1> Jawalt: are you talking about adding repo's to your source.list file?
<Jawalt> Ya
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, which .list file ?
<Jawalt> source
<khaije1> Jawalt: it's a normal text file so you can use whatever you prefer, are you aware of your options?
<BluesKaj> altkdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jawalt> Atm Im trying to use Kate ,but it opens as an empty file
<BluesKaj> alt+f2
<Jawalt> Ahh I got it
<Jawalt> Opened from terminal instead of GUI
<khaije1> Jawalt: if you're using adept you can edit your source.list file from in there also
<khaije1> only thing is it's an important file, so pay attention to detail when you work with it
<BluesKaj> one can always re-edit sources.list file , rather than trying to foll with adept which can be abit clunky
<Jawalt> It says I cant save sources.list
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, you have to use' kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list 'command to open it , it asks for your password then you can save changes
<Jawalt> Oh thanks
<BluesKaj> alt+F2 , kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<bjwebb> hi
<Jawalt> Anyone know a good guide on installing java that one didn't work
<j1solutions> helllo all
<drif> Jawalt: try 'sudo update-alternatives --configure java' and set correct version
<j1solutions> comment: I used kubuntu as my main desktop system about 2 years ago, it looks much better now.  I bought a Vista box about 6 months ago, i'm thinking to wipe vista and install kubuntu
<drif> Jawalt: also javac if you need to compile
<bjwebb> can i do anything with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key other than reboot more nicely?
<Jawalt> Drif the first command did not work
<Jawalt> It didn't recognize --configure java
<j1solutions> vista is horrid
<drif> Jawalt: sorry --config
<bomber> j1solutions, is that surprising... another fine microsoft release
<j1solutions> it is, honestly.  I'm a big supporter of FOSS, but WindowsXP has become a mature product on the desktop
<j1solutions> and worked just fine for me
<Jawalt> I liked 98 ,and XP microsoft versions ,but lately everything they do is crap
<j1solutions> vista was a huge step backwards
<j1solutions> performance is even horrid
<j1solutions> i'm MS trained and certified-  no more of that
<j1solutions> vista is the first step to the long slide down for MS
<j1solutions> so i guess that is a good thing
<Jawalt> That didnt do much drif
<bomber> no doubt
<Jawalt> Drif that brought up 2 selections neither of which worked
<drif> Jawalt: did it give you alternatives to choose from?
<drif> Jawalt: and furthermore, you never explained 'how' your java isn't working..
<Jawalt> Yes 2
<Jawalt> Its just not working it says its uninstaleld after the installation
<bjwebb> Jawalt: java needs you to agree to something iirc
<Jawalt> Hmm?
<bjwebb> or maybe that was the old version
<Jawalt> I wish this was as simple as firefox install
<Jawalt> i just 'apt-get firefox' or similar ,and it got it
<bjwebb> if my graphics freeze, is there anything i can do with "Magic SysRq key" other than a nice reboot?
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, after editing the sources lis and adding repositories that contain the packages , you do a 'sudo apt-get update in the konsole , then you can use adept or apt to install the java pkg
<Jawalt> Wahh?
<BluesKaj> yes the sources.list is not the file that contains the pkgs
<BluesKaj> it only has the addresses to the repositories that contain the pkges
<Jawalt> Ahh I don't think the repositories I got work
<BluesKaj> e you ehow did you try to install java
<BluesKaj> err
<Jawalt> I went to the java website downloaded and followed the instructions
<Jawalt> Blueskaj?
<tom_> howcan i get kde to run a command whenever i insert my usb stick?
<khaije1> when i try to './configure' kmymoney2 to build from source, it says it can't find the kde headers...  on ubuntu how do i get this?
<BluesKaj> well, what's the state of your java apps then ?
<Jawalt> I don't know how do i tell?
<Jawalt> Sorry Im a total nub to Linux
<BluesKaj> relogin and open adept , then enter java , to see which versions are installed
<BluesKaj> enter java in the searchbox
<llutz> khaije1:  you need kde-devel
<khaije1> llutz: this tell's me i have about 8 different unmet dependencies...
<Jawalt> Ok well it says Java GJC compat dec for one
<llutz> khaije1: then you will have to install them too
<Jawalt> and java gjc compat for another
<Jawalt> brb
<shok> hello all..i have a problem..im trying to install something and in the log file i get that the c compiler cannot create executable files..how can i fix this?
<Jawalt> Was ending the current session enough or shoukd I reboot?
<llutz> shok: install build-essential
<shok> tanks llutz
<SlimG> How do I find out how much free space I have left the gui way? (instead of: df -h)
<Jawalt> Blueskaj
<emilsedgh> SlimG: right click on your partition from /media and go ro ptoperties->Meta Info
<BluesKaj> here
<Jawalt> I ended the current session and relogged
<SlimG> emilsedgh: Isn't there a quicker/"more integrated" way to do it?
<llutz> SlimG: df -h :)
<emilsedgh> SlimG: there are a few programs, I think the namw kdiskfree and kwikdisk is something like this, let me find
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, open adept, and type java in the searchbar..it will generate a list and show what java related pkgs are installed , particularly look for java-common and j2re1.4
<emilsedgh> SlimG: install kdf from adept
<Jawalt> Java common appeared ,but not j2re1.4
<SlimG> emilsedgh: I've used the app you speak of, but I don't want to start a separate app just to tell me how much diskspace I have left
<gdzhljw> 
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, find j2re1.4 and  choose it to install , then click on apply
<Jucato> !cn | gdzhljw
<ubotu> gdzhljw: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<gdzhljw> 
<llutz> SlimG: i guess this is a "historical" Problem. user don't need to know that, disk-quotas etc. are admins job
<emilsedgh> SlimG: so use the first method!
<giovanni> salve
<gdzhljw> sorry!
<Jucato> Topic: FAQ: Free Disk Space http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3086353.0
<unclephreak> ehhh
<giovanni> list!
<unclephreak>    this place again
<khaije1> llutz: i'm guessing that the problem is that the latest version 'kdelibs4c2a' doesn't have a compatible '-dev' version
<Jucato> khaije1: kdelibs-dev
<LeeJunFan> wow, that sucks. I upgraded to gutsy and apparently debmirror is broke and wiped out my mirror of feisty and gutsy.
<Jawalt> BluesKaj its not there
<kalorin`> why does USB copies from a flash reader eat like 200% of my CPU ?
<kalorin`> lame
<lnx> i have installed some Gstream codecs , and now i can see MMS only in konq ( work well ) but in firefox i see grey screen what i can do ?
<kalorin`> on a dual core system even!
<khaije1> Jucato: no love there, it tells me to install kdelibs4-dev instead, which is fine but then that one depends on a older version of kdelibs4c2a than what i have
<unclephreak> you know the most stable kubuntu ive ever installed was to install ubuntu on my computer then the kde window manager cos i dont think they have the kubuntu package as set as they want it. and it runs faster
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, close adept and open the konsole , in the konsole type , sudo apt-get update
<eddjc3> hey all - what's a good command line for renaming all files that have .JPG on the end to .jpg?
<Jucato> khaije1: this is on feisty?
<khaije1> ya
<Jawalt> BluesKaj maybe the places I got for the downloads are out of date or soemthing?
<Jucato> khaije1: what version of KDE?
<unclephreak> 704
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, the last command i just gave you will update for you
<Jawalt> Ok done
<unclephreak> ubuntu rocks if you dont like the user friendly stuff
<kalorin`> OMG you ain't got slow and CPU hog like copying via usb on this system
<kalorin`> no idea why
<unclephreak> kde is great for geting used to the linux/unix interface
<eddjc3> hey all - what's a good command line for renaming all files that have .JPG on the end to .jpg?
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, we need to open your sources.list ... alt+f2 , then type, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> khaije1: can you please use pastebin to show the output of these commands (please use pastebin): "apt-cache policy kdelibs4c2a" and "apt-cache policy kdelibs4-dev"
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, copy and paste is easier than typing :)
<eddjc3> hey all - what's a good command line for renaming all files that have .JPG on the end to .jpg?
<Jucato> !patience | eddjc3
<ubotu> eddjc3: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unclephreak> use the window manager
<Jawalt> Got it BluesKaj
<unclephreak> use dolphin
<Jucato> eddjc3: if you're interested in a GUI app for that, you can use krename
<eddjc3> sorry abou that - I thought my Konversation had seazed up - I reposted on the thought that it didn't send first time
<llutz> eddjc3: rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *.JPG
<lnx> why i cant see MMS in firefox ? ( its wmv movie and i can see it in konq ) ?
<kalorin`> for x in `find . -name *.JPG`; do mv ${x} ${x/.JPG/.jpg}; done
<kalorin`> so long as youd on'th ave files with spaces in the names
<kalorin`> then it gets moret ricky
<Jucato> unclephreak: he did specify command line
<eddjc3> ok cool thanks:-)
<kalorin`> he just said he wanted the extnesions uppered
<kalorin`> :)
<BluesKaj> ok Jawalt , now scroll down the sources list till you fins a # in front of repos begiining with 'deb'..take out the #
<unclephreak> i had it specified on my business card that i dont work well with windows systems
<Jucato> kalorin`: yes. but at least krename will deal with spaces in the filename...
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, there will prolly be just 2 or 3
<Jawalt> Theres lots that begind with deb
<BluesKaj> yes Jawalt , but I mean the one's with #sign
<ariane> hi. i'm having some problems booting kubuntu. i boot my computer, i see the grub thing, i choose kubuntu, it starts loading and then i get this error message " Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block and a couple of numbers. after, it tells me "/dev/hda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced and it gives me the same buffer thing again. does anyone know how to fix this and could help me please?
<Jucato> Jawalt: are you on Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn?
<Jawalt> No Im on LTS for some reason the 7.04 didn't feel like working
<BluesKaj> # prevents the rpository from being used ...it's called commenting out
<Jucato> oh
* Jucato leaves Jawalt in BluesKaj's caring/able hands
<unclephreak> unix scripting language
<BluesKaj> Jucato, any suggestions would be welcome :)
<Jawalt> Ok got it
<Jawalt> I uncommented them
<Jucato> I don't even know what the problem is... but I'm guessing it has to do with Java and multiverse? :)
<BluesKaj> cool , now save the file close it
<unclephreak> 32+
<Jawalt> Done
<BluesKaj> Jucato, java
<Jawalt> Blues now what?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: wouldn't the package name be sun-java-something?
<BluesKaj> ok, Jawalt now open the console again and do the, sudo apt-get update , again
<BluesKaj> Jucato, I've found that java common and j2re1.4 are sufficient to make java work
<Jucato> according to packages.ubuntu.com, Dapper has sun-java5
* Jucato shrugs... never had any need for java...
<Jawalt> I play an online game (not runescape) requiring java
<BluesKaj> well, one can always install sun-java5 or 6 depending on the distro
<Jucato> hm.. blackdown java? I'm not sure that would work...
* Jucato shrugs
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, ok did you sudo apt-get update in the konsole ?
<Jawalt> Ya and Im in adept now
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu distro are on , Jawalt ?
<Jawalt> 6.04 I think
<Jucato> [22:32]  <Jawalt> No Im on LTS for some reason the 7.04 didn't feel like working
<bjwebb> Jawalt: 6.06 :D
<Jucato> 6.06(.1)
<combinio> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, in the konsole type, lsb_release -a
<Jawalt> 6.06.1 Im installing Jr2e now
<mordeto> #ubuntu-pl
<xst> After an upgrade two days ago I can no longer boot any kernel. Grub returns "Error 15: File not found". Pretty critical What to do?
<ksivaji> !Motif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motif - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jawalt> I think I got the same thing the other day I fixed it by popping in the install cd and pressing boot form first harddisk
<lnx> why i cant see MMS in firefox ? ( its wmv movie and i can see it in konq ) ?
<ksivaji> !Xfree86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfree86 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jawalt> Adept refuses to start...
<bjwebb> dpkg lock?
<Jucato> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jawalt> Adept will not start whatsoever
<Jawalt> Ill end the session and log back in and try
<Jucato> !adeptfix | Jawalt
<ubotu> Jawalt: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jawalt> I did...
<Jucato> what error messages are you getting when you try to start it from Konsole?
<combinio> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jawalt> Ahh ok I can boot through console
<combinio> how can i install package manager ?
<combinio> ... called adept
<Jucato> combinio: you don't need to.  it's already installed.
<combinio> ( i mean adept-manager :D )
<combinio> Jucato: but i removed it :] 
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install adept
<combinio> some man adviced me to do that and update my system manually :D
<combinio> Jucato: thx
<combinio> Jucato: do u use automatix ? ;>
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<j1solutions> anyone know how to enable 3d in kubuntu on an ATI equipped laptop?
<Jucato> !ati | j1solutions
<ubotu> j1solutions: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* Jucato heads for bed
<j1solutions> !ati
<Jawalt> Does that thing know everything?
<Jucato> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<combinio> Jucato: u didn't understand my question... do u use automatix ? ;P
<Jucato> combinio: that's my answer for you :)
<Jucato> the answer is implied :)
* Jucato *really* heads for bed
<combinio> Jucato: so it means u don't ? [;
<j1solutions> thanks ubtou
<Jucato> !thanks | j1solutions
<ubotu> j1solutions: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jucato> combinio: I don't.
<combinio> Jucato: thanks the Lord then! cuz i used it all the day since today... and i can't handle with some things.. e.g. how to install archive tools like autom.'s ??
<Jucato> archive tools?
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, can you open adept ?
<combinio> * i mean i used automatix for all my life :D
<combinio> Jucato: yeap
<combinio> winrar, unzip, etc. :)
<Jawalt> Ya Blue
<combinio> in A-matix it is veeery simple
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install unrar rar
<combinio> but without it... no exactly
<Jucato> not sure about zip, I think that's already included by default
<combinio> Jucato: oh.... as u can see... it's not everything...
<BluesKaj> automatix isn't necessary ...it's less work but very dangerous
<combinio> there is something more that automatix gave u...
<blablabla> Please help me: http://tinyurl.com/2yu2te
<combinio> and i don't remember what else should i install to have all archive tools :/
<Jucato> combinio: next release, Automatix and EasyUbuntu will practically be obsolete with kubuntu-restricted-extras and restricted-manager-kde
<combinio> BluesKaj: i made format today because of Automatix :] 
<jhutchins> !info rar
<Jucato> combinio: sudo apt-get install unrar rar zip unzip
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7b1-2 (feisty), package size 494 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, look for sun-java5 in adept and install it for your games
<Jawalt> Java 6 is there
<combinio> Jucato: ok, thx :)
<BluesKaj> ok Jawalt , go for it :)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I had a feeling blackdown java wouldn't be enough :)
<Jawalt> So Im installing that instead ,because I think the other week it stopped supporting 5
<Jucato> Jawalt: once you install sun-java5 or 6, run the command "sudo update-alternatives --config java" to choose the default java that the system will use, in this case, the sun version
<Jawalt> At first I thought it was really hard to install flash and java on linux ,but actually the solution was easy
<BluesKaj> dunno Jucato , i didn't realize Jawalt needed java for gaming ...i don't think in terms of game requit=rements much ...guess I'm just too old :)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: hm.. he did mention it...
<BluesKaj> yeah , much later tho
<Jucato> [22:38]  <Jawalt> I play an online game (not runescape) requiring java
<Jucato> 30 minutes ago :P
<BluesKaj> yeah
<Jucato> anyway, really need to get some rest... or else all you guys are going to pay for my meds :P
<BluesKaj> i have no excuses , I was in and out of the pc room a lot this morning due to some neighbour hoods stuff going on
<BluesKaj> nite Jucato
<j1solutions> oh well, my radeon is a 7500, not supported
<Jawalt> Im hoping that Ive installed java correctly so the game will run.
<BluesKaj> lets hope your graphics drivers arte up to it as well , Jawalt
<Jawalt> Somone I know told me Im lucky I have an nvidia card they said ati are a pain for linux
<BluesKaj> yup, true
<BluesKaj> j1solutions, yeah , there's a problem with linux support for the radeon 7000 series cards
<Jawalt> Adept gets an error when installing java
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, open the details tab in adept
<Jawalt> Is there a task manager for linux?
<jhutchins> Jawalt: Ctrl-Esc
<BluesKaj> Jawalt, you have to type Y to the java licence agreement
<Jawalt> How?
<Jawalt> Ill try to just apt-get the pack without adept
<BluesKaj>  open the details tab in adept
<BluesKaj> while installing java
<BluesKaj> yup, now yer becoming a real linux user ...the commandline is usually the way to go
<Jawalt> Ok well both dont work
<Jawalt> Brb
<sanuanand> Hi
<pag> !hi | sanuanand
<ubotu> sanuanand: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> hi sanuanand
<sanuanand> Hi
<sanuanand> can you help out wih my soundcard?
<Lynoure> sanuanand: probably someone here can, if you tell them about your problem
<sanuanand> The sound comes only from the right speaker
<kaminix|benkyou> By testing it seems like it, but is "sudo mv LinearTransformation.nb /dev/null" really nothing but a fun way to write "rm LinearTransformation.nb"? :D
<sanuanand> Can I perform some kind of troubleshooting?
<lnx> why i cant see MMS in firefox ? ( its wmv movie and i can see it in konq ) ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> kmix has a balance control you can check
<Daisuke_Laptop> as does alsamixer
<Daisuke_Laptop> lnx: mplayer firefox plugin's needed
<sanuanand> let me check
<Lynoure> sanuanand: first steps would be to unplug and replug the speakers, then verify with some other audio source that the second speaker is not broken. Because often that happens, too.
<sanuanand> I have cross checked the spaekers. they are fine
<sanuanand> the sound card is onboard.
<combinio> how can i install LIBFAAD2-0 so i can gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse which require libfaad2-0 ?? :}
<sanuanand> Motherbaord model M2NMX
<combinio> ** how can i install LIBFAAD2-0 so i can install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse which requires libfaad2-0 ?? :}
<llutz> combinio: sudo aptitude install libfaad2-0
<sanuanand> how do I open Kmix? I am new to Ubuntu
<llutz> combinio: next step: learn to use "aptitude search"
<owner> Well a reboot fixed the adept problem
<combinio> llutz: thanks a lot! :) i had a problem with that ! :]  and what is different between aptitude and apt-get ? :}
<combinio> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<lnx> Daisuke_Laptop i need to install it from firefox plugins or from adept ?
<llutz> combinio: aptitude is the recommended tool for debian, a bit more powerfull in tracking installed packages
<Jawalt> I try purging a broken download and it cant be done
<Daisuke_Laptop> lnx: adept would be easiest
<Daisuke_Laptop> although i would recommend taking llutz's advice on that, aptitude is certainly more powerful
<lnx> Daisuke_Laptop what is the pakage name ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> erm...
<Daisuke_Laptop> search for firefox in adept
<lnx> Daisuke_Laptop , i have foudn this : MPlayer-Plugin  , it is what i need ?
<Jawalt> Adept got a broken download and I cant instakll java 6 =9
<Jawalt> =(
<sanuanand> Daisuke_Laptop, I have checked Kmix
<sanuanand> The settings are correct
<sanuanand> The intial startup sound also comes only on right speaker.
<sanuanand> Is this something related to drivers?
<Jawalt> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Jawalt> What was that help[ fikle that guy did earlier
<eudemus> Hi. I'm having trouble getting Kontact to synchronise with my WindowsMobile PDA. I have Opensync installed and appearing to work, just that nothign gets updated on either the PC or the PDA. Is there any special config required for the plugins, especially the KDEPIM plugin? Anyone know? Sorry if this is not the right place to ask this (I'm floundering somewhat).
<Cyynic> g'morning
<Flatfender> Is there anything special I am susposed to be doing to use an external hard drive? It was working ok last night, but this morning I can't get it to let me open it.
<Cyynic> I'm trying to install a game from source, ./configure works. but make returns an error. I've looking in the forums but I can't find an answer that isn't "Install build-essential", which i've already done... can anyone help me?
<emilsedgh> Cyynic: if ./configure is passed, look at that games forums, this should be its problem and others asked this...
<Flatfender> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000 Thats the error, I don't understand what would have changed to keep it from mounting.
<Cyynic> emilsedgh: ok, i'll try that, but i've run into it before with pidgin (which i just gave up on for the time being and stuck with gaim) so i'm wonderingg if the problem is on my end
<emilsedgh> if ./configure is passed, there shouldnt be a problem
* xp_killer has just awaked
<Cyynic> emilsedgh: when i type 'make' in the directory, i get the error "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<lnx> when i use mplayer for firefox plugin i get message "contect to server" and the video doesnt start until i refrash the page , what i can do ?
<soccermike1337> Is there any way to install the newest gtk with apt-get?
<Jawalt> I need help
<Black_Monkey> hi, I'm running kde4 beta 2 on feisty, but plasma isn't working properly - at the bottom, I see "This object could not be created" twice where the panel should be :/
<Jawalt> I cant apt-get it says this:
<Jawalt> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jawalt> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Black_Monkey> Jawalt: ah, you need to type a certain command, I'll just try to find it. An instance of apt-get, adept, or something crashed?
<Jawalt> adept crashed
<Black_Monkey> >_< konqueror keeps crashing as I try to google it
<Black_Monkey> Jawalt: run ps x, if adept's still running, kill it
<Jawalt> Insuffitiont Permissions
<Black_Monkey> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Black_Monkey> that's it I think
<pag> !aptfix | Jawalt
<ubotu> Jawalt: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<shanky> hi
<shanky> I have a usb-modem
<Black_Monkey> ah ok, well I got half of it :-P
<Aondo> Black_Monkey  i've got the same thing with my plasma :P not sure why
<Jawalt> XD
<shanky> but when I plug it in, I can't see any device using lsusb
<Black_Monkey> Aondo: yeah... would a "killall plasma" be ok to do, and run the kde3 kicker, or is plasma needed?
<Black_Monkey> I'm not using any widgets
<Flatfender> Is there a program that I have to have installed that I may have deleted that would let me use an external harddrive?
<b0uncer> Flatfender: no, except for your kernel, or "mount" command?
<Aondo> Black_Monkey  well, plasma is part of the fun
<Aondo> hehe
<shanky> in /var/log/messages I get a lot of messages like this: usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 35
<Black_Monkey> Aondo: but I'm not really getting any use out of it, as the panels aren't working...
<Flatfender> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000 It gives me that error, It didn't last night
<Aondo> Black_Monkey  ye, well you can start kde4 apps without plasma running
<Black_Monkey> Aondo: does plasma do anything other than the panels and widgets?
<Aondo> not that i can think of
<Jawalt> Hmm I get this while trying to install
<Jawalt> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Jawalt>   sun-java5-jre: Depends: sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-06-1) but it is not going to be installed or
<Jawalt>                           ia32-sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-06-1) but it is not installable
<Jawalt>   sun-java6-jre: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-00-0ubuntu1~dapper1) but it is not going to be installed or
<Jawalt>                           ia32-sun-java6-bin (= 6-00-0ubuntu1~dapper1) but it is not installable
<Jawalt> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Jawalt> owner@ubuntu:~$
<pag> Jawalt, do you have backports enabled?
<Black_Monkey> does anyone know how I can get the kde4 versions of kopete and konversation? I installed kde4network, but they're not there...
<ahuillet> hello - I am the project leader of freedroidRPG, an isometric 3D RPG
<Jawalt> What are backports?
<b0uncer> programs from newer releases
<infbliss> my external hard disk is recognized in ubuntu. But the capacity is shown as 30 GB while the HDD is 120 GB HDD
<ahuillet> I wondered if anyone would be interested in packaging fdRPG for kubuntu
<infbliss> can someone help me
<b0uncer> infbliss: could it be that your machine's IDE connector is too old?
<b0uncer> it's possible that unless you have an EIDE connector, only about 30 gigs are recognized
<infbliss> no it is a USB disk
<b0uncer> ok then
<ahuillet> we've been included in many major distros - mandriva, gentoo, debian notably, and think it would be interesting to be in ubuntu as well
<b0uncer> infbliss: what filesystem does it have?
<b0uncer> I just bought a 500*10^9t disk, usb connected, and it's working just fine
<infbliss> i dont even know. most probably ntfs. seagate 160 GB
<b0uncer> I mean 500*10^9 bytes, sorry..equals to 465 gigabytes or so
<stepz_> 500*10^9 bytes is 500 gigabytes
<b0uncer> cause it's also possible there's a restriction on the partition size for the filesystem..but that would nowadays seem odd
<b0uncer> stepz_: no it's not..500*10^9 bytes is 465 gigabytes, because 1k=1024b
<b0uncer> 1024B
<infbliss> is there a way i can repartition it. The problem is even windows does not recognize it
<stepz_> no kilo is 1000
<stepz_> kibi is 1024
<b0uncer> no, kilo is 1024 in computers
<b0uncer> I'm talking about computer kilobytes, not SI-kilos
<infbliss> gparted shows the size as 35 Gb
<b0uncer> like we all do when talking about computer disk sizes :)
<b0uncer> there's no sense in talking about SI-kilos with disk spaces
<stepz_> why not?
<hsatera> how do i see previous conversations with xchat?
<b0uncer> because of the disk geometries and binary calculations
<b0uncer> computers calculate in binaries which results in having 1k=1024B rather than 1000B
<stepz_> hdd sizes are given in SI units
<b0uncer> the physical sizes matter, not the commercial ones
<b0uncer> to me at least
<stepz_> bandwidth is calculated in SI units and so on
<b0uncer> I don't like boasting I'm having a 500G disk when it's really 465
<Kein> My headphones aren't working on Feisty...
<b0uncer> that's the whole problem; marketing makes things look bigger than they are, and just cause problems when you want to know how something really works, fits, goes
<Biovore> Kein: laptop?
<stepz_> it's not a marketing problem, it's a problem of using units correctly
<infbliss> b0uncer: is there any other way
<stepz_> calling 1024 a kilo is a bad bad habit
<b0uncer> it was ok back in the days when harddisks were 20MB..nowadays the difference between 1000 and 1024 is so big that people should really forget about the 1000-calculations
<Kein> yes
<b0uncer> stepz_: talking about kibi is bad habit; we should stick to simple terms, or we'll end up having millions of terms for the same matter with slight changes
<Kein> It was working yesterday, but when I booted into Kubuntu today the options in KMix had changed.
<b0uncer> nobody needs to think 1k would be 1000B, so it's useless
<stepz_> I think most of the time 1kB = 1000B is quite natural and useful
<stepz_> only programmers need to know what the those binary sizes are
<b0uncer> the only people I know who talk about kibis are the nerds at schools...everybody who knows anything about computers does understand that 1k stands for 1024B and that's it, no need to talk about mysterious kibis
<Biovore> Kein: probably screwed then.. It because your sound card uses a signal from the HP jack to switch where it sends the sound probably.  Some of the sound drivers don't look for it.. :-(
<Kein> ...God dammit.
<Kein> >_<
<jhutchins> Kein: No, I won't.
<Biovore> Kein: Or there probably some magic voodoo you have to pass to the module it's self to make it works..
<stepz_> b0uncer: so tell me, how much time does it take to transfer 1 megabyte over a 1 megabit network connection?
<b0uncer> stepz_: that's the whole problem: I wouldn't have to think about that if there were no people like you who were asking it because they want to stick to the base 10 calculations :)
<jhutchins> stepz_: theoretically, ~1,000 seconds, depending on the exact units, and not allowing for overhead.
<Flatfender> Does anyone have any insight as to why my external drive doesn't allow me to access it? I'm at a total loss. I have the permissions set so I can use it. I can see the drive is connected but can't access it
<josephdecock> is incremental search (find as you type) available in konqueror?
<jhutchins> Flatfender: It's formatted for Windows and the system is mounting it root-only.
<Flatfender> It worked before. Is there a way I can fix that?
<jhutchins> Flatfender: modify fstab so that it mounts rw/all or rw/<user>
<jhutchins> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<jhutchins> see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<stepz_> jhutchins: 1000 seconds is completely wrong
<stepz_> possible answers are 8 seconds and ~8.4 seconds
<jhutchins> stepz_: If you know the answer why are you bothering to ask?  Just to show off?
<stepz_> to show that confusing binary and decimal prefixes has consequences
<Flatfender> jhutchins, how exactly do I modify it to do that? I'm reasonably new to linux
<jhutchins> Flatfender: most use something like kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<jhutchins> kate being a GUI text editor
<llutz> stepz_: bulls...t, your question was targeting the difference between bit and byte
<mrmagoo_> italiano
<stepz_> no it wasn't, it was targeting the fact that bandwidth is almost always measured in decimal prefixes, and people like to measure disk space in binary prefixes
<mrmagoo_> how to control error on kubuntu boot?
<Flatfender> Jhutchins: I know how to get into the file to edit it from the console but my question is what to add to fix my problems. Last time I started screwing around in one of the files it crashed my system pretty good
* jhutchins notes that the reason nobody really cares about stepz_ rant is because the differences usually aren't significant to them.
<jhutchins> Flatfender: Only change the line for the external drive.  Comment it out, copy it, make changes according to the URL's above
<stepz_> it's a counter rant to those who rant about marketing specifying hard drive sizes in real standardised units supposedly to make drives look larger
<x-demon> Please help me
<Flatfender> Jhutchins, I don't even see the external drive listed there
<x-demon> I cant install it
<x-demon> Kubuntu
<x-demon> I make all installation steps
<jhutchins> Flatfender: Ah, well, we may have a more basic problem then.  You'll need to look at the end of dmesg or /var/log/messages just after connecting the drive and see what's going on.
<xp_killer> how to add people so they can view tru my webcam on kotepe
<xp_killer> ?
<x-demon> But after clicking 'reboot' i got blinking screen
* xp_killer how to add people so they can view tru my webcam on kotepe?
<x-demon> What i must do
<Biovore> x-demon: It does take a bit for the reboot to happen....
<x-demon> How long
<Biovore> Well if you can't see the console after kde dies.. (could just be a graphics card glitch) It could take 2 mins depending on your machine..
<x-demon> No
<x-demon> I try to shutdown livecd
<x-demon> After installing it on hdd
<x-demon> And then reboot
<Flatfender> Jhutchins: it says: sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda then it is followed by sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<x-demon> Or i can shutdown it via reset? :)
<Minnozz> Hi, what is the difference between the generic headers and the 386 headers?
<Biovore> x-demon: That might work.. Depending if grub is installed already..  Might complain when you boot that the disk needs to be checked..
<jhutchins> Flatfender: More info.  What's it doing with it?
* jhutchins doesn't remember whether that's in dmesg or messages.
<x-demon> Oh
<x-demon> It can be disk check?
<Biovore> well when you boot, ubuntu should see the disk in a unclean state and start a fschk automaticly..
<Flatfender> http://pastebin.com/mf38fa6c Nothing that looks abnormal to me jhutchins
<jhutchins> x-demon: You can force a disk check with shutdown -F -r now
<x-demon> It livecd
<x-demon> I install kubuntu from livecd
<jhutchins> Flatfender: I would look at that url then - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<x-demon> It ask me for reboot
<x-demon> I confirm
<x-demon> And it doesnt reboot
<x-demon> I got blinking screen with kubuntu logo
<x-demon> What i must do?
<bjwebb> what packages (on ubuntu) do i need to compile a program that whats kde dev files?
<Minnozz> could anyone tell me the difference between the generic linux headers and the 386 headers?
<x-demon> Generic works on all architectures i think
<deviance> How stable is 7.10?
<Biovore> x-demon: If it shutting down, you should get a screen with the kubuntu logo on it, and the bar the should move slowly..
<x-demon> It not move
<Biovore> x-demon: what system you got?
<Flatfender> jhutchins, thanks a million, that was the problem.
<x-demon> Kubuntu 7.04 with shipit
<jhutchins> Flatfender: Great!  Glad to help!
<lnx> i change my keyboard layout from global to application and its auto return to global when i close kcontrol what i can do ?
<soc> hi
<soc> is there fix for these plasma errors in gutsy?
<Jawalt> How do I run a .run file?
<soc> Jawalt: make it executable
<soc> and them from the terminal ./foobar.run
<soc> ^then
<Flatfender> Is there a package that allows me to play wma files?
<soc> install the ffmpeg packages ...
<ksivaji> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soc> if your using gnome: install the gstreamer packages too
<soc> i your using kde install the libxine packages
<ubuntu> I have ubuntu fesity fawn.  My system is hanging on bootup. It hangs after "Setting up preliminary keymap".
<tzanger> morning... what is the package kcdrecord needs to convert mp3s to audio cds
<tzanger> er k3b rather
<llutz> tzanger: aptitude search k3b mp3, install what it gives you
<Cannoli> what driver should i use for an ati card?
<Cannoli> cause the one i have right now is messing up my graphics
<Cannoli> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<llutz> tzanger:    libk3b2-mp3
<Cannoli> my display is completley messed up
<Cannoli> can someone help me please?
<Cannoli> if u want i can takea  screenie of it and send it to anyone willing to help
<BluesKaj> Cannoli, messed up in what manner ..resolution or ?
<Cannoli> here i'll send u a screenie
<Cannoli> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/TMD-Cannoli/snapshot4.jpghttp://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/TMD-Cannoli/snapshot4.jpgv
<Cannoli> shoot
<Cannoli> srry
<Cannoli> here i just uploaded it
<Cannoli> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/TMD-Cannoli/snapshot4.jpg
<arash> hmmm.... this beryl seem to badly **** up my windows, so there are no 'close/minimize/maximize' buttons. ANy ideas?
<hydrogen> !xeffects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xeffects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Cannoli> any ideas?
<arash> How do I turn beryl off ? It starts every time session starts, so I can't just restart X
<Cannoli> ok so my konversation screen is gone
<Cannoli> i cant see wht anyone types
<Cannoli> can you please om me if you can help
<BluesKaj> Cannoli, seems you need to reconfig the panel
<combinio> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Black_Monkey> does anyone know how I can get the kde4 version of kopete for feisty?
<Cannoli> oh god
<Cannoli> i cant see anything
<Cannoli> :(
<jussi01> Black_Monkey: you could install kde4...
<Jawalt> How do I Set the version of java Im using?
<Black_Monkey> jussi01: I have, installed beta2
<llutz> Jawalt:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Black_Monkey> but it doesn't include a new version of kopete, even with kde4network
<jussi01> Black_Monkey: ok, if its not included in that, go grab yourself the surce and compile it...
<Cannoli> k
<Cannoli> i have no idea what to do
<Cannoli> :(
<Black_Monkey> jussi01: kk, was just wondering if there were debs around...
<Cannoli> my kubuntu display is completley messed up
<jussi01> Black_Monkey: I havent seen any, but then again i havent been looking
<jussi01> Black_Monkey: have you looked on getadeb?
<Black_Monkey> jussi01: hm, no, never heard of it. I'll look, thanks
<BluesKaj> Cannoli, right click on the panel , choose configure panel
<Cannoli> k then
<Cannoli> ?
<llutz> !ati | Cannoli
<ubotu> Cannoli: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cannoli> i did that
<llutz> Cannoli: are you using beryl/compiz-fusion?
<BluesKaj> Cannoli, sorry i just use the default settings  so i don 't know how to fix it
<Cannoli> no llutz
<Cannoli> kk BluesKaj
<Cannoli> thanx anywayz
<BluesKaj> llutz  prolly knows
<Cannoli> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/TMD-Cannoli/snapshot4.jpg
<Cannoli> thts wht my screen looks like
* xp_killer hi
<newsense>  !hi | xp_killer
<ubotu> xp_killer: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> xp_killer, i liked it better when you were known as garfield :)
<dudeicles> lol BluesKaj, garfield was a nicer name. :P
<BluesKaj> yeah, we don't hate XP , we just don't use it ....much :)
<dudeicles> hate is a harsh word. I prefer dis-like
<dudeicles> or "could live without"
<dudeicles> from this weeks testing that is.
<BluesKaj> or tolerate when needed
<dudeicles> lol right
<dudeicles> I like it alright, but it's expensive if you want to stay up to date on it's builds
<BluesKaj> cuz i do need it , while linux works on a better scanner application
<BluesKaj> kooka and sane aren't very good I'm afreaid
<BluesKaj> <---building a family album from old pics inherited from the old folks
<arash> !me |BluesKaj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jawalt> Ahh I fixed java
<Jawalt> I had to install the bin before the jre
<Cannoli> how would i "Open the restricted drivers manager included in 7.04 "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager""
<BluesKaj> kooka and sane don't do a good job on contrast and brightness
<Cannoli> where is system>administration>restricred drivers manager?
<arash> Cannoli , are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Cannoli> kubuntu
<Cannoli> i dont see a system>administration :(
<Cannoli> nvm
<Cannoli> got it
<Cannoli> :)
<vistakiller> this tool exist only in ubuntu
<Black_Monkey> I thought the restricted devices manager wasn't coming to kubuntu until 7.10?
<vistakiller> yes
<Black_Monkey> kk. well Cannoli, you'll have to wait until gutsy
<xp_killer> BluesKaj: lol
<Cannoli> kk
<vistakiller> xp_killer i find my brother :P
<xp_killer> vistakiller: where was he?
<vistakiller> you are we have the same name :)
<newsense> how cute :P
<Cannoli> XD
<xp_killer> vistakiller: ok lol
<xp_killer> hahahah
<lnx> what is the command to run ntfs-3g config ?
<hydrogen> ntfs-config
<hydrogen> iirc
<lnx> i change my keyboard layout from global to application and its auto return to global when i close kcontrol what i can do ?
<xp_killer> inx: alt+F2  and type kdesu ntfs-config
<vistakiller> sudo ntfs-config
<xp_killer> no
<xp_killer> that way cause problems
<eudemus> 1
<hydrogen> you can do it either way
<hydrogen> really
<arash> vistakiller, xp_killer, you seem pro, I was wondering, before I get killed by you (stop using Kubuntu since several things doens't work :p), I have several problems with my sound , I posted one in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3297318#post3297318 , any ideas?
<vistakiller> you have sound?
<vistakiller> and what audio card you have?
<arash> Yea, but it doenst come out form the loud speaker I want
<xp_killer> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arash> hmmm, SAA7134 is what 'Default Sound Card' application teels me
<vistakiller> open terminal ang give this
<vistakiller> asoundconf list
<vistakiller> and paste here
<arash> Names of available sound cards:
<arash> SAA7134
<arash> default
<arash> on my parition Vista lies on, there is a folder named DRIVERS'
<vistakiller> ok give this sudo asoundconf set-default-card SAA7134
<Jawalt> Where can I find info on where to get ubuntu drivers?
<vistakiller> and restart
<vistakiller> jawalt what driver you need?
<arash> restart X or Ubuntu?
<vistakiller> ubuntu
<vistakiller> is better
<xp_killer> arash: the sound comes from the wrong place?lol so i dont tink its linux it's maybe how u set up your speakers.but u do get sound right?
<arash> Kubuntu *
<Jawalt> I need video drivers for a Nvidia card
<newsense> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arash> xp_killer , I have several loudspeakers, but it only comes from one, that's ok, but I want it to come from another
<npurciful> hello, got a question is tribe 6 going to be released
<vistakiller> give alsamixer then
<vistakiller> in terminal
<jhutchins> npurciful: Gutsy info in #ubuntu+1
* jhutchins would expect the next month or so though.
<arash> vistakiller, should I start alsamixer? isn't Kmix working ? (I use kubuntu)
<vistakiller> try to use alsamixer
<jhutchins> vistakiller: alsa mixer in console is a diagnostic tetst.
<vistakiller> i think you can change your settings there
<vistakiller> i am wrong?
<arash> ok typed alsamixer, seems to be some 'GUI' in the terminal
<Cannoli> ok so i just redid the !ati instructions
<kkathman> alsmixer is pretty much like kmix really
<Cannoli> still my screen is messed up
<Cannoli> :(
<kkathman> you can run alsamixer at the cli tho
<vistakiller> cannonili what card you have?
<vistakiller> :)
<vistakiller> cannili
<kkathman> lol
<jhutchins> arash: What we basically needed to know was if alsamixer would run.  If it does, then the sound system is working and it's just a matter of finding what's set wrong.
<jhutchins> Turn off SPDIF or digital output.
<jhutchins> Try moving the ballance off center and see if that fixes it.
<arash> well my sound is working, definetly,
<jhutchins> arash: sorry, I thought you had no sound.
<arash> jhutchins , :), the problem is that It doesn't come out from the loud speaker I want
<arash> jhutchins: did you see the link i posted before, I asked at the forums and they said a solution, but I have no idea how to perform it...
<vistakiller> arash try alsamixer or kmix
<Cannoli> is there any way i can set all the settings back to defult
<Cannoli> all the video card settings?
<vistakiller> ok cannili what card you have?
<arash> vistakiller: nah, nothing I can do from there, I tested everything from the gui
<jhutchins> arash: I dunno, I would just go into my kmix mixer panel, turn the headphones up and the speakers down, but what options you have depends on the card.
<Cannoli> ati radeon 1650
<Cannoli> it was working fine before
<vistakiller> you need to set the driver?
<jhutchins> The sound card builders don't offer the full information on how to control them to OS developers, so sometimes not all features work.
<vistakiller> give in condole fglrxinfo and paste here
<Cannoli> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Cannoli> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Cannoli> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1650 Series
<Cannoli> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<arash> jhutchins:  well, even at my Vista only one is active at the time, thats fine, but by 'a random' the priority is different, so it's better on Vista
<vistakiller> you have already the ati driver
<vistakiller> what is the problem?
<arash> jhutchins, yea, and the new computer my dad bought is probably badly entangled to only work on vista :p
<Cannoli> my screen is totally messed up
<Cannoli> here i'll bgive u a link to a screenie
<vistakiller> resolution?
<vistakiller> or refresh rate?
<Cannoli> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/TMD-Cannoli/snapshot4.jpg
<arash> oh dear god...
<Cannoli> srry abt tht
<vistakiller> cannoli
<Cannoli> did u get the link
<Cannoli> ?
<vistakiller> have you try to open the glass windows?
<Cannoli> wht glass windows?
<kkathman> looks like he's got overlapping panels and over lapping applets :)
<vistakiller> i think you not
<vistakiller> you have restart you pc after the problem?
<Cannoli> yep
<Cannoli> still same thing
<vistakiller> go to the sysstem settings
<Cannoli> ok
<vistakiller> and go to windows preference
<Cannoli> window behaviouir?
<Cannoli> behavior*
<vistakiller> yes i think i dont use englsh ubuntu
<Cannoli> kk
<vistakiller> ok there in your right exist some tabs
<Cannoli> yep
<vistakiller> what is the name of the last tab?
<dan_> test
<Cannoli> translucency
<dan_> radio check
<vistakiller> go there and see if you have mark it
<Dr_willis> CQ CQ CQ....
<Dr_willis> :)
<Cannoli> no
<Cannoli> its unchecked
<vistakiller> ok
<vistakiller> strange problem you have
<dan_> any body here familiar with edubuntu
<Cannoli> yea
<Dr_willis> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Cannoli> it came outta no where
<Dr_willis> :) other then that.. not used it.
<vistakiller> whith which guide you have install ati driver?
<Dr_willis> Its ubuntu + extra packagages. Whats to know.
<vistakiller> with*
<dan_> i have kubuntu and ubuntu installed...i just did a apt-get install for edubuntu...
<dan_> and it does not show up under sessions under login
<dan_> install went well and everything...just can't figure out how to launch the session
<Cannoli> the !ati one
<vistakiller> edubuntu is gnome session
<Mr_Sonoma> edubuntu i thought was a software package list like mediaubuntu is just the educational software
<Cannoli> not the fiesty one
<Cannoli> the other one
<Cannoli> i forget wht its caleld
<Cannoli> the guide said if i have kubuntu i should use the one thts not fiesty
<vistakiller> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<vistakiller> this?
<dan_> yes, when i try to launch the gnome session it just launches my ubuntu desktop
<vistakiller> dan edubuntu is the ubuntu desktop with some education programmes
<Cannoli> no
<Cannoli> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> edubuntu = a set of educational software packages. Not a 'desktop' it may have some new default themes/wallpaper however. :)
<dan_> yes, i gather that much, but i don't see any of the eductional apps that are supposed to come w/ edubuntu when i'm in ubuntu/kubuntu...
<Dr_willis> at least thats how it was last i looked
<Cannoli> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dan_> they should appear under either session right?
<Cannoli> this one
<Dr_willis> could be the menus need to get refreshed.
<Dr_willis> log out/back in perhaps?
<Cannoli> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<Cannoli> the exact tht
<Cannoli> exact one*
<ubuntu> hi
<dan_> tried that logging out/restart....it shows the edubuntu logo at the login screen and splash...but no new apps
<ubuntu> anybody can tellme
<ubuntu> something _
<vistakiller> xm give this in
<vistakiller> glxinfo|grepdirect
<vistakiller> and tell us what happen
<ubuntu> how can i made that my keyboard work before system is load _
<Cannoli> should i do that in konsole?
<vistakiller> yes
<ubuntu> ????????????????????????
<ubuntu> bye bye
<Cannoli> direct rendering: Yes
<vistakiller> you are ok with you driver
<Cannoli> so wht else could it be
<Cannoli> ok how do i restart my xserver?
<vistakiller> open terminal
<vistakiller> and type
<Cannoli> !xerver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xerver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cannoli> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vistakiller> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<newsense> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vistakiller> try to find this
<vistakiller> Section "Extensions"         Option  "Composite" "Disable" EndSection  Section "ServerFlags"         Option  "AIGLX" "off" EndSection
<vistakiller> or go there and try to find this in the file
<vistakiller> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<vistakiller> if you havent add it
<dan_> any more suggestions on how to get edubuntu apps to show under applications?
<Mr_Sonoma> dan_, have you looked under the science & math and edutainment options under your "K" menu or what ever Gnome calls it.
<Mr_Sonoma> depending on what DE you are using
<newsense> kubuntu is pretty nice, i started on redhat, moved to debian very soon after, tried suse, i think for personal use ill stick with kubuntu, but debian is nice for server
<newsense> everything worked out the box with generic kernel
<dan_> Mr_Sononma, yes there is nothing new there, under the education category of applications in GNOME nor under edutainment in KDE
<Cannoli> Section "Extensions"
<Cannoli>         Option      "Composite" "disable"
<Cannoli> EndSection
<Cannoli> thts wht i have in my xorg
<Cannoli> thts the last 3 lines
<dan_> or any of the categories for that matter...
<Mr_Sonoma> dan_, not sure where/what else to tell you, if it installed software with gui front ends, witch i would imagine it would have, then they should be showing. all my software shows in all 4 DE's
<vistakiller> ok put and the other if you dont have it
<dan_> the #about Edubuntu about the only new thing that is in my applications..
<vistakiller> Section "ServerFlags"
<vistakiller>    Option  "AIGLX" "off"
<vistakiller> EndSection
<christopher> Is the shadow around the kmenu normal in kubuntu?
<vistakiller> and restart your xserver after
<lnx> i change my keyboard layout from global to application and its auto return to global when i close kcontrol what i can do ?
<Cannoli> k
<Cannoli> just  asec
<vistakiller> yes you can change it from the settings christopher
<christopher> ok thank you
<BluesKaj> lnx, save your changes before exiting
<dan_> thanks Mr S, -- by the way i just did the sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop method to install...should i have used another method ?
<lnx> BluesKaj , i have save ( click on apply ) more things that i need to do ?
<BluesKaj> appy yes, but then click on the save icon
<BluesKaj> er apply
<Mr_Sonoma> dan_, edubuntu-desktop is a meta package like the ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop should have installed all the software associated with that desktop package
<lnx> where ? ( how it looks ?)
<dan_> actually I guess I do have one application from the install--Diagram Editor, that's an edubuntu package right?
<Mr_Sonoma> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<newsense> anyove here use konversation?
<dan_> yea, that's what i figured, i'm just not seeing anything new besides the mentioned...
<dan_> using konversation here...
<Mr_Sonoma> dan_, i dont know if thats part of that package or not. im gonna look at the website and see if i cant find a software list
<christopher> vistakiller, ok sorry where do i change this?
<newsense> dan_: do you know why the icons fo some operators are a green O and some look like a person ?
<dan_> i had no problem doing the kde install...but just not really seeing any of these advertised apps on the edubuntu site
<christopher> vistakiller, sorry i found it thanks
<dan_> icons for operators?
<vistakiller> there are too many setting in kde :P
<newsense> dan_: yes
<BluesKaj> lnx , sorry i thought you were using kcontrol
<kaminix|benkyou> How can I easily make a textfile with an index of an entire harddrive? "ls -R /media/device >> textfile"? Will that include subfolders? If I do that from a live CD on a Windows PC, will I need SU?
<dan_> well, honestly this is my first time using konversation, so i'm not really in a postion to answer any technical questions...
<lnx> BluesKaj i am . .. ( i run : sudo kcontrol )
<BluesKaj> lnx, i think you may have relog in for the changes to take
<newsense> dan_: nm i feel like an idiot those are users with voice that have a human icon
<BluesKaj> ok lnx , the save icon looks like floppy disk
<newsense> dan_: thanks for hearing me though
<dan_> ahh ok...
<mahdi> I mounted a spare fat32 partition to use as data storage shared between windows/ubuntu, but it always ends up requiring root permissions to use it, how would I change that?
<Mr_Sonoma> dan_, wish i could have been more help, sorry but i gotta run
<dan_> ok thanks anyways Mr S
<intelikey> i've never seen so many 'segfault and core dump' s in all my life...
<lnx> i dont see here any save botton ? ( kcontrol keyboard layout menu ) only apply botton ?
<intelikey> apply is save
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<lnx> intelikey, ok so why it doesnt save ?
<tekstacy> How do I remove a program not found on the add/remove list?
<intelikey> inx a bug maybe ?
<intelikey> tekstacy how was it installed ?
<tekstacy> crap, don't recall. It's google-earth. I followed some short instructions.
<lnx> intelikey , how i can know if its bug ? ( i want to change the keyboard layout from "global" to "application" ) ?
<newsense> tekstacy: believe google earth comes with an uninstall script
<intelikey> tekstacy i think a .run file ?   in such case you either need the file list that such installer installed, or the makers removal tool
<tekstacy> cool, I shall look. Thanks
<intelikey> lnx any change made to your kde session should be reapplied on the next login,  if they aren't then either you have chosen to start with an empty session or it's a bug
<xst> After upgrading, "update-grub" creates a buggy "menu.lst" file where the root partition is wrong. How can I fix this?
<lnx> intelikey , i start with empty session , but even when i click apply and then exit from kcontrol and then enter again to it this autoreturn to "global" ?
<intelikey> fix the fstab ?    manually edit the menu.lst  ??
<intelikey> inx that sounds like a bug to me.
<intelikey> check the launchpad
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<intelikey> or actually bugs.ubuntu.com  i guess
<xst> intelikey: The fstab is correct. And manually fixing the menu.lst file just fixes it temporarily until update-grub is run next time
<intelikey> xst put  " exit 0 "  on the first line of the update-grub script  ?
<intelikey> and keep track of the bug until it's fixed
<xst> intelikey: Is the bug registered? Do you know the bug #?
<intelikey> i don't have the # no.  but if you look it up it is known
<intelikey> there may be a fix on the bug report   but i don't use grub so haven't looked
<intelikey> can't use grub
<christopher> when kaffeine plays a video, a small window opens up also but it doesn't really exist because when i click on it, i can't do anything with it
<intelikey> heh  doesn't exist...  :)
<christopher> if i right click on the window, it gives me my desktop options
<christopher> i can't move them, click on them or anything, it's like they really aren't there
<newsense> or are they?
<Ace2016> did your kwin crash?
<christopher> nope
<Ace2016> try mplayer
<christopher> allright
<Ace2016> or kmplayer
<d347hm4n> run it the alt+f2 killall kaffeine
<d347hm4n> sorry * then
<d347hm4n> then run it again, might fix the prob
<Ace2016> killall -9 kaffeine, it might be stuck
<christopher> no the windows are still there
<christopher> maybe it's something with compiz?
<Ace2016> unlikely but possible
<d347hm4n> is there a nice config guide for kubuntu or is there just the documentation in the wiki?
<d347hm4n> not that the documentation is bad, it just isn't sequential
<msoini> another player problem: Kaffeine refuses to display subtitles, and VLC insists on rendering them large enough to cover the screen when i switch to fullscreen
<intelikey> sequential d347hm4n ?
<d347hm4n> man vlc, there may be a flag for forcing the subs to be smaller msoini
<d347hm4n> yea like this then that then that
<d347hm4n> for fedora there is the guide provided by mjwired
<intelikey> you mean config wireless then sound then...  ?
<msoini> d347hm4n: tried that already, the VLC man page is just 64 lines
<d347hm4n> msoini: have you had a look on the vlc website and forums?
<msoini> d347hm4n: yep
<d347hm4n> msoini: damn
<bbrinkman> hey, anyone here with widescreen trouble experience?
<anthraxter> hello
<anthraxter> need some help?
<anthraxter> !
<intelikey> msoini looked at file:///usr/share/vlc/http/index.html  ?
<Minnozz> what's wrong when I get this output while untarbz2-ing linux-source? http://paster.dazjorz.com/?a=showpaste&paste=958
<anthraxter> I am on windows right now.I reboot with the Kubuntu Installation DVD, i press the Start Or Install Kubuntu, it loads the kernel everything OK and then it freezes up.
<intelikey> Minnozz tunrcated file
<intelikey> md5 the tarball
<msoini> intelikey: just says "" />"
<Minnozz> intelikey: ty, i'll do
<intelikey> msoini they could have moved them      dpkg -L vlc | grep .html
<bbrinkman> alright.. I have a 1440x900 flatscreen, and I have a Radeon X1600 using the generic vesa driver (the fglrx doesn't work at all)... somehow, the resolution can't go beyond 1024x786
<bbrinkman> whatever i try... i have copied a lot of xorg.conf from a working backup now
<msoini> intelikey: what should I be seeing?
<tuxi> hi, anyone here has the uvesafb thing running?
<BluesKaj> bbrinkman, have you tried setting up a driver in system settings for the monitor ?
<christopher> ok, i think it was a config problem, i cannot find the win32 codecs anywhere in synaptic
<bigleon> Hello
<Minnozz> intelikey: dab809175b4be700e39caf7a9b3b2bff        linux-source-2.6.20.tar.bz2
<intelikey> Minnozz and the md5 from the website said ???
<anthraxter> hm
<Minnozz> intelikey: adept gives another md5, but i'm not sure if that's the md5 of the file
<anthraxter> any solutions on my problem?
<bbrinkman> @bleuskaj: yeah, i've tried the standard vesa, fbdev and the latest fglrx, both the ati ones caused a 'out of range' error on my display... even though a set a maximum refresh rate of 60
<intelikey> Minnozz oh this is a deb source package ?
<Minnozz> intelikey: yes it is
<Minnozz> (i think)
<_Bart_> Hi,  I have a problem. I activated the kde transparantacy and now only see black
<bbrinkman> i think it's more of a xorg.conf issue; i tried this with slackware as well, but without the handy kde system configuration utility
<intelikey> anthraxter boot with    noacpi nosplash vga=normal   appended to the kernel line ?
<intelikey> Minnozz then i don't know.  i'll defer you to someone in charge
<BluesKaj> bbrinkman, the graphics card isn't always the culprit in resolution settings , sometimes the screen monitor settings are out of range cuz the plugnplay settings...check for the monitor drivers as well as the graphics card
<intelikey> but the error indicates the archive is a partial archive not the full tarball.
<bbrinkman> yeah, hence the safe vesa setting; even detailed modelines in xorg.conf wouldn't work
<anthraxter> hm
<anthraxter> i shall try that intelikey
<anthraxter> bb
<Minnozz> intelikey: ok, will it work when I re-install the package?
<anthraxter> intelikey, what is the difference? :)
<intelikey> Minnozz should.  might do an    apt-get clean   to flush the download cache first
<BluesKaj> bbrinkman, have you looked the monitor drivers in system settings/ monitor & display
<intelikey> anthraxter differance is you are switching off acpi support and the kernel frame buffer  (aka boot splash)   so that xorg doesn't have those to contend with
<black_raven2525> every time I install a package or "apt-get upgrade", apt give this error message Setting up unreal-ircd (3.2.7-2) ...
<black_raven2525> dpkg: error processing unreal-ircd (--configure):
<black_raven2525>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<black_raven2525> Setting up libkrb53 (1.4.4-5ubuntu3.3) ...
<black_raven2525> Errors were encountered while processing:
<black_raven2525>  unreal-ircd
<black_raven2525> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<black_raven2525> how do i flush that?
<intelikey> and that's a flood
<newsense> !postbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minnozz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<newsense> thats it, lol
<Minnozz> =)
<newsense> thinking post for some reason
<bbrinkman> bleuskaj, yeah, tried plug&play (which in turn cause my monitor to display a few stripes), and the standard setting for flatscreens.. but the resolution won't go beyond 1024x768
<intelikey> black_raven2525  sudo dpkg -P --force-all unreal-ircd ;sudo apt-get install -f
<bbrinkman> unfortunately, i have some cheap german one, so no drivers... but this should work with generic 1440x900@60... windows and my imac do it right with this monitor
<black_raven2525> now it says dpkg - warning: while removing unreal-ircd, directory `/usr/share/unreal-ircd' not empty so not removed.
<_Bart_> Hi,  I have a problem. I activated the kde transparantacy and now only see black
<BluesKaj> bbrinkman, look in the monitor/configure for a monitor driver
<intelikey> black_raven2525 you're welcome.
<BluesKaj> not the the std plugnplay variety, bbrinkman
<black_raven2525> it didnt work, now it says dpkg - warning: while removing unreal-ircd, directory `/usr/share/unreal-ircd' not empty so not removed.
<intelikey> black_raven2525 you're welcome.
<intelikey> meaning yes it did work.
<mordeto> #ubuntu-pl
<black_raven2525> o, that did fix it
<black_raven2525> thanls
<black_raven2525> thanks*
<bbrinkman> blueskaj, what am i looking for then... i have this one: http://www.nu-global.com/1_english/3_products/01_ide.php?pID=85
<bbrinkman> strangely enough, mine does indeed do 1440x900.. strange website
<bbrinkman> but it's not in the list
<bbrinkman> so i have no other option then a generic/default display driver
<BluesKaj> ok bbrinkman , now we need a workaround for that
<bbrinkman> blueskaj, love to hear it :D
<shifty-> how do i install the package for kde4?
<newsense> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Beta 1 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php>.
<shifty-> well i read theres beta 2 now
<vlt> stdin: Hello. It's me, "runlevel UNKNOWN". I checked the contents of /etc/event.d/rc{2,3} and found differences to your version. rc3 looks fine but rc2: http://stdin.pastebin.us/39439
<BluesKaj> bbrinkman , try this tutorial ...it may work for your setup , if not you can always reconfig xorg : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<intelikey> hd is filling up with core dumps......
<newsense> shifty-: read the topic
<bbrinkman> shify, use adept manager, and select unsupported updates in file > manage repositories
<bbrinkman> blueskaj, alright, i'll try
<intelikey> ah man it's rpm that's core dumping....
<jhutchins> intelikey: rpm?
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> so i can't install lilo  so i can't make the hd bootable   so i'm stuck with a boot floopy   for the life of that install
<intelikey> which may be about one day !
<intelikey> can't install networking tools either....
<jhutchins> intelikey: well, you could try grub.
<jhutchins> what distro?
<intelikey> wont work
<intelikey> mdk10
<intelikey> grub can't boot a partitionless hd
<Minnozz> intelikey: I reinstalled the package (source) but I still get the error
<intelikey> jhutchins what i've got,   an old 486 i thought i would convert into a gateway router    had a mdk10 live CD i made back when.   the box can't boot from cd and ubuntu can't boot from floppy (initrd too big)     i also have "BasicLinux"  a two floppy distro     i booted that copied the cd to the hd    copied the kernel to another box and made a boot floppy using it.   that got me a running mdk10 on the 486  but rpm is hosed..
<intelikey> Minnozz oh.   you have  "build-essential"  installed ?
<Minnozz> intelikey: oops, I haven't...
<Minnozz> installing now
<Minnozz> intelikey: Omg, I found the error...
<Minnozz> intelikey: just 4 letters
<Minnozz> 'sudo'
<intelikey> :)
* intelikey has always heard that the fool was the twin of the wise          which brother are you  ???   :)
<BluesKaj> intelikey, there's some of both in most of us :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj the higher percentage of us seem the be the older brother in that list...   ;/
<newsense> anyone know how to make kdm show users names as clickable links rather than typing in username ? (girlfriend just started using this computer and likes the way she clicks her username at home in xp)
<intelikey> kcontrol      i think the actual selection says  display users     in the login section...
<BluesKaj> newsense, i beleive you can setup more users in system settings/user management
<Dr_willis> Im old-skool i just edit the kdm config file :)
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme, kdm
<Doctor_Nick> How do I start the kde bar at the bottom when it crashes?
<intelikey> hmmm interesting   i just mounted the live CD   chroot'd into it   and rpm is segfalting there too  so it wasn't my copying that bombed it was the live CD i made back when...
<Doctor_Nick> !find kpanel
<d347hm4n> hi, i screwed the nvidia driver install, i have new 7300gt and i installed the nvdia-glx, not the nvidia-glx-new, easy to fix
<intelikey> Dr_willis yeah.    or gdm    seeing that i don't like kdm
<ubotu> Package/file kpanel does not exist in feisty
<Doctor_Nick> anyone?
<Dr_willis> Doctor_Nick,  the program name is 'kicker' i do belive
<Doctor_Nick> yeah, that was it
<Doctor_Nick> thanks
<d347hm4n> i still think i have to change the nv in the xorg.conf to nvidia, however when i do this step it doesn't work when i restart kde?
<Dr_willis> d347hm4n,  you did a apt-get remove nvidia-glx, and apt-get install nvidia-glx-new ?
<Dr_willis> then i think a reboot is needed.
<d347hm4n> yea but i did it through the package manager
<Dr_willis> I always do it with the restricted-manager utility. :)
<d347hm4n> i have done a few reboots
<Dr_willis> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<d347hm4n> when i do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<intelikey> d347hm4n yeah.  the kernel module has to be loaded.   for what ever ungodly reason  they seem to recommend reboot for that
<d347hm4n> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<d347hm4n> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<d347hm4n> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<d347hm4n> command:
<d347hm4n> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<d347hm4n> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<d347hm4n> from nv to nvidia.
<NickPresta> !pastebin | d347hm4n
<ubotu> d347hm4n: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<d347hm4n> my bad
<d347hm4n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36934/
<intelikey> d347hm4n also you need to    sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg     then run it.
<d347hm4n> ok that worked
<d347hm4n> now a reboot yea?
<intelikey> that's what they say
<d347hm4n> well at least it isn't winblows
<d347hm4n> brb
* intelikey grumbles at rebooting just to change vidio junk...
* intelikey grumbles at rebooting.
<d347hm4n> and how do i know it has worked?
<d347hm4n> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<dudeicles> what is the problem you were having making you have to install an update?
<intelikey> grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<d347hm4n> ok thx
<tioan> hi
<dudeicles> hi
<Dr_willis> Hmm. odd.. My Mouse has a side-to-side scroll wheel. and under Kde it adjusts the volume up/down when i go side to side.. heh..
<d347hm4n> lol
<tioan> did, suspend2ram or disk works with / on lvm ?
<intelikey> Dr_willis handy.
<dudeicles> Dr_willis: seems like an added option.
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  :) or else its getting confused with my multmedia keyboard also.
<dudeicles> Dr_willis: A very nice added option. :)
<Dr_willis> I dident even realize the wheel HAD a side to side scroll
<intelikey> is it the pressed down wheel ?
<Dr_willis> Wowsers.. the Calculator Utton on this Multimedia keyboard.... Launches a Calculator!
<intelikey> had a mouse that would scroll or pressed scroll was side scroll
<dudeicles> how did you do that.
<Dr_willis> this mouse has an actual side to side motion. . im just wondering how kde knows what multi-media-keys are what on these new keyboards
<Dr_willis> I just now noticed i HAD the buttons on this new keyboard.
<NickPresta> My E-Mail button on my keyboard opens up the Composer window in KMail. Quite nice. :)
<Dr_willis> NickPresta,  this one does also.  just noticed that l
<dudeicles> KDE didn't find my buttons on my keyboard.
* intelikey is still typing on 101 key
<dudeicles> oh wait
<dappermuis> im running gutsy tribe 5 :D
<dudeicles> I spoke too soon
<dudeicles> some of the buttons do work
<dudeicles> now how would I alter them?
<dudeicles> I use Thunderbird not kmail
<BluesKaj> only about half of the special buttons work on this compaq KB...thank goodness the mute and vol work :)
<dudeicles> BluesKaj: I feell ya my volume and mut work also
<BluesKaj> the mail button launches t-bird compose
<marek_> why automatix displays no connecting to internet even I have
<NickPresta> !automatix | marek_
<ubotu> marek_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<dudeicles> BluesKaj: Any idea how to alter the buttons?
<jhutchins> intelikey: Ja, I wouldn't recommend mandriva, really.  <2006 has too many problems, >10 is too big.
<jhutchins> Definitely not ubloatu.
<jhutchins> intelikey: possibly a pre-fedora RH; or DSL/Puppy.
<Dr_willis> Puppylinux is fun. :)
<billie0w> hello
<BluesKaj> dudeicles, in system settings / regional & language/keyboard layout/keyboard model
<rojanu> i have just installed kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu and my Kmenu is empty
<dudeicles> BluesKaj: When I set up KDe I used the dumb redmond setup. How do I change everything to plainn KDE.
<dudeicles> like when you first install it asks you settings in a wizard. How can I run that again?
<intelikey> anyone know of a way to boot the ubuntu hoary install CD from a floppy disk ?
<Dr_willis> the kpersonalizer tool?
<Dr_willis> or is it kpersonalize
<Dr_willis> somthing like that i think
<dudeicles> Dr_willis: Is taht to me?
<intelikey> well never mind.  i don't think the installer will run in 32m rem
<BluesKaj> dudeicles, system settings/appearance
<Dr_willis> kpersonalizer  kpersonalizer - installation personalizer for KDE
<Dr_willis> :) if thats what you are refering to.. i guess its for you.
<Dr_willis> I cant think of any other wizard thing.
<bobbyyu> Does anyone know what "job-hold-until-specified" means?
<dudeicles> Dr_willis: That was perfect.
<Dr_willis> dudeicles,  thats a neat app.. and annoying in ways. :)
<dudeicles> well I'm a windows guy so it's native to me.
<Dr_willis> if you install it.. then all users will see it the next time they log in. Even if they have been logged in befor...
<intelikey> sounds like don't  run this until something else calls for it                 bobbyyu
<bobbyyu> Well it appeared when I made a test print on my Ubuntu OS
<intelikey> ah a cups switch
<bobbyyu> What should I do?
<bobbyyu> What should I do?
<intelikey> flush cups ?   maybe...
<intelikey> flush cups ?   maybe...
<bobbyyu> How do I flush cups?
<intelikey> printmanager   look for stopped jobs      i'm just guessing about the message you described
<bobbyyu> No one so far can tell me what it means...
<bobbyyu> So sorry if I sound desperate
<bobbyyu> My printer can print before, until I formatted my hard drive
<rdvon> I just got super karamba with a whole bunch of cool little gadgets, but whenever i turn off the pc, super karamba doesnt load at startup, and when I do load super karamba up it doesnt show any of the stuff I've installed.
<intelikey> well it means   "hi i'm a flag telling something to wait until called"   but why you are seeing it is the real question.     maybe the printer is paused ?   maybe cups is on hold.     idk.
<darksandman> hehe hi dudes :)
* intelikey would answer that if he was a dude
<dudeicles> bobbyyu: What type of printer?
<bobbyyu> Lexmark Z600
<rdvon> hp's are best because their easy to isntall in linux. :)
* rdvon has an hp, and it only took him a couple seconds to install.
<intelikey> epson   print raw.
<rdvon> How do I make all my super karamba apps *stay* on my desktop.
<rdvon> because they always disappear when I close super karamba and open it back up >:O
<rdvon> And then I can never find them again.
<rdvon> quite annoying.
<dudeicles> rdvon: what is Karamba?
<dudeicles> !karamba | dudeicles
<intelikey> spam http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39442
<bobbyyu> Where can I go for Linux printer help?
<NickPresta> !printer | bobbyyu
<ubotu> bobbyyu: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<NickPresta> bobbyyu, what seems to be the problem? Which printer?
<rdvon> dudeicles: it's only the coolest widget like manager ever made for kubuntu
<bobbyyu> Lexmark Z600
<rdvon> you *need* to get it dudeicles.
<rdvon> sudo apt-get install karamba
<rdvon> er..
<jbesiee> hi, is the kde4 beta2 read for feisty or not ?
<bobbyyu> It's a network printer
<rdvon> sudo apt-get install superkarmba
<NickPresta> bobbyyu, I believe I have that printer (I know it's a Lexmark Z something). Let me check.
<dudeicles> rdvon: will try it.
<rdvon> I can show you a screenshot of it :)
<bobbyyu> When I print through the printer, it says "job-hold-until-specified"
<bobbyyu> And it doesn't print
<dudeicles> it's installed how do I run it?
<mauri> i have a problem with kubuntu
<dudeicles> would this be comparable to Yahoo widgets?
<Crell> Hi folks.  I've an odd case.  I have an SD reader in a laptop that was working fine with Feisty.  In order to get other hardware working I upgraded to the kernel out of gutsy (2.6.22-10).  I just tried the SD reader again and, lo, it doesn't seem to be automounting properly.  dmesg reports that it finds mmcblk0, but does not create a device file for it.  Any idea what I need to poke at?
<mauri> sometimes the screen become with vertical rows e nothing is possible to do
<bobbyyu> Should I have edited something on printers.conf or smb.conf?
<christopher> I saw in the Kubuntu forum, to install ivtv firmware from synaptic but i cannot locate it, any suggestions?
<rdvon> dudeicles: screenshot of superkaramba (to the right of the desktop) http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s70/rdvon/snapshot5.png
<NickPresta> bobbyyu, my printer is a Z615. Are you sure that the printer is "enabled", idle and accepting jobs?
<rdvon> dudeicles: it's better than yahoo widgets in my opinion.
<dudeicles> i've been looking for somethign like that.
<dudeicles> now how do I run it?
<bobbyyu> How do I check?
<dudeicles> type superkaramba?
<rdvon> dudeicles: yeah.
<rdvon> press alt f2
<rdvon> than type.
<rdvon> you can download all the widgets directly from the program
<NickPresta> bobbyyu, System Settings > Printers > Click on your printer to see it's information. It should be idle (accepting jobs). Otherwise, right click on the printer name and "enable" it.
<rdvon> it gets them from kde-look.org
<dudeicles> only shows me theems
<rdvon> click get new stuff
<christopher> I saw in the Kubuntu forum, to install ivtv firmware from synaptic but i cannot locate it, any suggestions?
<rdvon> at the top
<intelikey> mauri test   alt+SysRQ+r  then alt+ctrl+f2 when that happens   that should tell you if the xserver is the problem or if it's vidio card issue (i.e. kernel side)   if you get to a login prompt you can login and do   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<bobbyyu> This is Ubuntu though
<NickPresta> bobbyyu, oh. Perhaps #ubuntu would be more help? I don't know my way around it's GUI tools.
<bobbyyu> Did you have to edit something in printers.conf or smb.conf
<NickPresta> bobbyyu, nope. All was done via GUI tools in my system settings.
<dudeicles> rdvon: Looks good to me.
<mauri> intelikey: sorry what is SysRQ
<rdvon> dudeicles: http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=38&PHPSESSID=fafabf019edc64e24051f508a2d44b5d you can also get the desklets (I just figured out the name, yay!) from here
<NickPresta> mauri, it's the print screen button (it should say SysRq under Print Screen)
<intelikey> mauri normally shared with "print screen"
<jbesiee> hi, is the kde4 beta2 read for feisty or not ? the package seems ready but it don't work in my pc
<intelikey> now how can this be    umount: /mnt/cdrom: device is busy
<intelikey> no gui running
<intelikey> no console cd'd to it.
<zipper> i would guess the device is busy
<intelikey> no apps reading it
<intelikey> zipper so how can it be busy ?
<zipper> hard to tell. You might just have to wait for a timeout to occur
<zipper> give it 5 mins, try to umount again
<zipper> otherwise there must be some process that is still using it
<intelikey> zipper for what to time out ?    there is nothing running
<zipper> an instruction to the cdrom drive given by a now-closed application or something, what do i know? =P
<intelikey> i found it.  kernel module "loop" is what's hanging it
<intelikey> looks like a bug
<intelikey> can't rm the module can't umount the drive
<mauri> intelikey: please are you still there?
<intelikey> mauri not for long
* intelikey is about to go balistic, and nuke his system
<mauri> intelikey: i tried but kde logged me out
<mauri> intelikey: and i did know how to rstert kde
<intelikey> mauri i told you how     sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<intelikey> it was all in one post.
<intelikey> mauri test   alt+SysRQ+r  then alt+ctrl+f2 when that happens   that should tell you if the xserver is the problem or if it's vidio card issue (i.e. kernel side)   if you get to a login prompt you can login and do   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<intelikey> mauri you should do that ^   when the vidio crashes on you.
<mauri> intelikey: you are right but i didn't see your messenger because kde has been closed
<mauri> intelikey: in windows i never had this problem
<intelikey> mauri i have seen it a couple of times with different hardware.   normally  "ati" junk
<christopher> any idea how i get the ivtv firmware? in the forum it says its in the synaptic but i cant find it
<intelikey> not running ati radeon  are you?
<zipper> mauri, no offense, but why exactly should we care that you did not have that problem in windows? I mean, you never played around with X in windows now did you?
<intelikey> christopher probably in "restricted"  make sure that's enabled and updated then look
<christopher> ok, i'll take a look
<BluesKaj> zipper, windows users say that all the time ... we should be used to it by now :)
<intelikey> i'm going to kill init now.
<kooky> hello, what is the command to specify the JRE (Java Runtime Environement) by defect under kubuntu?
<mauri> zipper: sorry, i 'm beginner in linux... i supposed that if it eas a hardware problem, also in windows something like that should be accour....but again, i'm beginner i don't know exactly what is x server...i'm here in order to know that
<christopher> nope not there either
<zipper> BluesKaj, i know. Just trying to beat some sense into them when i can i guess
<zipper> mauri, no reason to be sorry, but what windows does and does not do isn't really relevant
<mauri> zipper: ok
<BluesKaj> kooky, there is no command to specify java over any other ...you have make sure it's installed
<vlt> stdin: Solved. I replaced my rc2 file with yours and it works now. Thank you!!! I think rc2 had to be changed after Edgy install to make cryptsetup work and now the upgrade didn't touch the customized file.
<zipper> mauri, although hardware issues are always nice to be aware of when trying to debug something
<mauri> zipper: when it happens, the mouse cursor is able to move but nothing is posibile to do a part restart the system
<zipper> mauri, i have no idea what you're having trouble with and i'm going to bed. Sorry
<mauri> zipper: ok thanks goodnight
<kooky> BluesKaj, yes it is
<zipper> mauri, thanks, you too
<zipper> and best of luck
<kooky> BluesKaj, when i install a JRE it become the new defect JRE?
<christopher> any idea how i get the ivtv firmware? in the forum it says its in the synaptic but i cant find it
<yurimxpxman> I just installed mldonkey, and there aren't any servers listed to connect to.. what should I add?
<newsense>  yurimxpxman: google ed2k server list ?
<yurimxpxman> newsense: I found a list as a .met file.. does that work with mldonkey?
<yurimxpxman> newsense: I can't even find a place to add servers :/
<newsense> yurimxpxman: sorry, dont use the aplication it was more of a suggestion than an answer
<christopher> any suggestions on getting a pvr-150 working
<newsense> !pvr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pvr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newsense> !dvr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newsense> christopher: using the pvr for mythtv or such?
<Kenichi_nl> hello does someone know a avi23gp converter for kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> Kenichi_nl: maybe you wanna try ffmpeg, (CommandLine, no gui)
<Kenichi_nl> i fail at command line
<christopher> yes or just tvtime
<Kenichi_nl> can you convert avi 2 3gp with tvtime?
<emilsedgh> Kenichi_nl: thats so easy, should be just ffmpeg -i inputfile.avi outputfile.3gp (I think)
<newsense> christopher: i googled it and seen a few howtos for mythtv and breezy
<christopher> ok i'll look at that
<Kenichi_nl> but i need to set the dir good?
<zgmf-x20a> drif: hey drif you around today man???
<zgmf-x20a> hmmm guess not.  well, anyone here today who may be abe to help me with the installation of drivers for my video card?
<soulrider> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zgmf-x20a> wow ghost town in here today
<d347hm4n> is it ati or nvidia
<zgmf-x20a> d347hm4n: it is the nvidia geforce 8600m gs on my laptop, which is the asus f3sv-a1 model
<d347hm4n> zgmf-x20a: i will find the link just a sec
<d347hm4n> zgmf-x20a:http://kubuntuguide.org/Feisty#Install_Latest_nvidia.2FATI_driver
<zgmf-x20a> d347hm4n: i found this link: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.09.html
<zgmf-x20a> but have NO idea how to actually install it
<d347hm4n> you must install nvidia-glx-new
<d347hm4n> zgmf-x20a:what is it that you do not understand?
<zgmf-x20a> d347hm4n: o, how? from adeot?
<zgmf-x20a> erm adept i mean
<d347hm4n> yes or you can
<d347hm4n> sudo apt-get nvidia-glx-new
<d347hm4n> you can do this in a terminal for any package
<d347hm4n> a konsole that is
<d347hm4n> just alt+f2 for the run command
<zgmf-x20a> d347hm4n: ok so if i do that the drivers will automatically install?  or is that just a basic drover package for all nvidia based hardware?
<d347hm4n> yes
<zgmf-x20a> btw thanks for that link, it looks really helpful
<d347hm4n> np, there is alot there so make sure you have a read
<zgmf-x20a> ok, ill try that sudo line first, one second.  cause yah the current resolution SUCKS!
<d347hm4n> for instance if you want to start a gui program from the konsole with root privileges you must use kdesu not sudo
<d347hm4n> lol
<d347hm4n> brb
<zgmf-x20a> argh... anyone else in here understand how to get display drivers up and running, having an issue....
<jussi01> zgmf-x20a: which card?
<zgmf-x20a> jussi01: it is the nvidia geforce 8600m gs on my laptop, which is the asus f3sv-a1 model
<jussi01> so did you install nvidia-glx-new?
<zgmf-x20a> i have just installed the nvidia-glx-new from adept, but still not able to actually manipulate window size etc, properly
<zgmf-x20a> nor is there any gui for working with the card directly
<jussi01> IIRC, you need to run the config
<zgmf-x20a> then i tried to insatall, nvidia-settings, and nvidia-xconfig, and it wont let me
<jussi01> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> have you read that link?
<lopane> hi all ^^
<zgmf-x20a> jussi01: im reading thru it now
<jussi01> zgmf-x20a: ok, good luck. Im heading to bed. nite
<zgmf-x20a> jussi01: issue... when following this walk thru, when i select i want nviida-dev, it automatically tries to uninstall nvidia-glx-new
<zgmf-x20a> jussi01: erm sorry, when i select to install nvidia-glx, it automatically treis to uninstall nvidia-glx-new
<atrain> Has prism2 been properly implemented with iwconfig/iwlist, or do you still need seperate custom apps to handle it?
<zgmf-x20a> jussi01: what should i do?
<zgmf-x20a> ok... so jussi01is gone... anyone else have a minute to help me get this display card up and running?
<atrain> i'll give it a shot
<zgmf-x20a> hey atrainsounds good.  do you know how to get video cards up and running?  it is the nvidia geforce 8600m gs on my laptop, which is the asus f3sv-a1 model
<atrain> should be generic nvidia drivers
<zgmf-x20a> atrain: ok, so what should i do?  also, i found this, but NO idea how to install it http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.09.html
<atrain> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<atrain> apt should have the drivers, just go through it
<zgmf-x20a> atrain: yah i read that, and am stuck at a certain point going that rout
<atrain> which point
<atrain> acoring to the wiki, nvidia-glx-new is all that is requried...
<atrain> *required
<mattperry1976> I am getting a 'unable to save...' message all over the place in kubuntu all of a sudden...anyone know how to fix this?
<zgmf-x20a> ARGH!!!!!!!!!! none of these drivers are working!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zgmf-x20a> grrr..........
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  in your applications?
<zgmf-x20a> ok anyone know... at some sort of guru level, how to install display drivers/
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  which one?
<zgmf-x20a> hey kkathman, it it is the nvidia geforce 8600m gs on my laptop, which is the asus f3sv-a1 model
<dudeicles> what irc client does everyone here suggest for kubuntu users? I'm using xchat-gnome right now.
<mattperry1976> like if I open a simple window in dolphin, and do nothing and then close it, I get this message...if I try to make changes to the k menu and try to save, I get this kind of message...any ideas?
<kkathman> !nvidia | zgmf-x20a
<ubotu> zgmf-x20a: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  sounds odd - did you change log ins or something?
<mattperry1976> nope
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: so i have followed the guide on how to go about doing it, but get to the point of installing nivida-config, and nvidia settings, but when i select them it will deselect nvivdia glx and nvidia glx dev
<Sanne> dudeicles: konversation is also nice, default irc client for KDE
<dudeicles> Sanne: Is it easy to use?
<mattperry1976> just restarted today after the standard adept updates etc
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: fyi, i am running kubuntu 7.04
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  so you didnt enable the restricted modules perhaps ?
<kkathman> mattperry1976:  hmm did you reboot after the updates?
<Sanne> dudeicles: I find it pretty easy also, with some better features like tab ordering, but it doesn't come with a server list (as of Kubuntu 6.06) like xchat.
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: they are enabled from what i can tell.  i did the "Search button and search for "linux-restricted-modules"" and it says they are enabled
<kkathman> zgmf-x20a:  do a dpkg -l | grep nvidia and see if everything got installed
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: also, fyi, i found this, but NO idea how to install it.  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.09.html
<zgmf-x20a> kkathman: ok ill do that, one moment
#kubuntu 2008-09-01
 * dr_Willis lives in his own little world
<engineer> me too
<Denise> and it appeard with my password
<Denise> dr willis u r doc in computers?
<Denise> halloween is not so soon
<engineer> i dont use konversation
<engineer> so i don't know the application well
<Ratchet4620> thanks guys ^^
<Ratchet4620> its working
<_Angelus_> is it possible to make kubuntu reboot when i hibernate instead of poweroff?
<engineer> click reboot?
<mefisto__> if it reboots, it's not hibernating. I don't understand
<_Angelus_> click reboot? :/
<Denise> danny baby one
<Denise> engineer
<engineer> im here
<_Angelus_> mefisto__: you know, when you press hibernate from kde, an snapshot is saved on the harddrive and the pc is turned off. then you can turn it on and boot into xp and reboot again into kubuntu and resume
<Denise> david another one
<grayearl> hello.  How do I add my ssh keys in kubuntu?  is there something i need to install?
<_Angelus_> now , what i want is , when the snapshot is saved on the hard disc the pc reboots instead of poweroff
<grayearl> in gnome, i would copy them to ~/.ssh
<theunixgeek> Would anyone like to do me a favor of going into Synaptic, checking off libgtk2.0-dev and libgtk2.0-doc for installation (just checking the check box, not installing unless you want to) and then go to File>Generate Package Download Script, please? as in this picture: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_fs6jwQq0LQk/SLsbgxQZ7KI/AAAAAAAAAQw/FSqht56jDO8/s1600-h/Screenshot-Synaptic+Package+Manager+.png
<Denise> nuts
<engineer> that doesnt make sense
<Denise> no
<mefisto__> grayearl: that's where my keys are too
<Denise> no sense at all
<theunixgeek> Denise: what I said?
<Denise> hmm
<Denise> was not talking about u
<theunixgeek> ok :P
<Denise> was talking about mysteron
<_Angelus_> and btw how come im able to suspend to ram and hibernate without the packages "hibernate" and "USWSUSP" installed ?
<Denise> I think he s gone
<grayearl> mefisto__, i get an unauthorized use error
<_Angelus_> kde4 has something built-in to suspend?
<LADoctor> Hi, I am trying to mount my Udisk, but for some reason the system is not even finding it.
<Denise> psy
<engineer> no but probably the kernel has
<engineer> LADoctor dmesg
<Denise> back to the old hd
<engineer> should showup there
<Denise> okay
<Denise> the two ways
<Denise> ah
<Denise> yes
<Denise> former electrical
<dr_Willis> LADoctor,  you are refering to a USB thumbdrive with the U3 stuff?
<engineer> ?
<Denise> La doc
<Denise> with Le ing
<Denise> ?
<Denise> doc in pink
<_Angelus_> what program does kubuntu/ubuntu use for the bootup splash?
<_Angelus_> gensplash? bootsplash?
<dr_Willis> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<katarzyna> hello
<katarzyna> :)
<dr_Willis> Hmm. not hat one.. :)
<dr_Willis> I normally disable all the splash
<dr_Willis> I was thinking usplash
<katarzyna> wazzzzup??
<dr_Willis> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<_Angelus_> im asking about the kubuntu one when the computer is started
<mefisto__> grayearl: where does the error happen? what are you doing?
<LADoctor> I think that it is only flash drive
<dr_Willis> _Angelus_,  i think thats the Usplash stuff
<katarzyna> hihu hihu kubuntu :D
<_Angelus_> ok
<Denise> laready finished
<_Angelus_> so its called usplash then?
<dr_Willis> LADoctor,  'sudo fdisk -l' should show all seen drives/filesystems.  those U3 thumbdrives confuse things.. sunce they appear as 2 devices - You may have to mount the thing manually
<dr_Willis> _Angelus_,  at least it used to be Usplash.
<katarzyna> what is this of compizfusion key super??
<Denise> la doc tunis
<mefisto__> katarzyna: the win key (because windows is just super!)
<LADoctor> actualy it only appears as one device the last time it worked.  and it does not even recognizes it.
<katarzyna> <mefisto__> but no function when i want open compiz wobbly windows
<dr_Willis> Superkey = windows key
<Denise> freind of hoc
<Denise> banker
<Denise> chris
<Denise> engineer
<katarzyna> no function with combinate key with super key
<dr_Willis> ive seen with compiz and ccsm befor where the 'chages' you make often dont get applied. untillyou restat compiz..  but never been able to make the issue repeat.
<Denise> only one key
<mefisto__> katarzyna: I don't understand. can you try saying it in more simple words?
<Denise> two name
<katarzyna> when i have combinate key <shift><superkey> for wobbly windows this no function
<Denise> the polish engineer
<katarzyna> my compiz fusion is no function
<katarzyna> yes, im polish :P
<Denise> from smallville
<katarzyna> haha....very funny
<mefisto__> katarzyna: I think you need at least one "normal" key in there, not just one of the shift keys (ctrl, alt, shift, super)
<mefisto__> katarzyna: so something like <super><w>
<katarzyna> aha, ok thx
<Denise> the blue team
<katarzyna> yeahhh.....
<katarzyna> not now
<Denise> not anymore
<Denise> ?
<Denise> the green team
<mefisto__> what are you talking about, Denise?
<Denise> oh
<dr_Willis> ive been wondering that for the last hr+ mefisto__
<Denise> it is in one of my programs
<Denise> it says u are not authorized to compile this file by the green party
<katarzyna> no function
<katarzyna> ;/
<katarzyna> i killed this compiz
<Denise> it says fatal error: reboot or it will crash
<Denise> and u will lose all ur datas
<Denise> damn
<Denise> have to check that
<Denise> bye
 * dr_Willis still wonders what Denise  is talking about
<katarzyna> bye denis
<katarzyna> good night
 * dr_Willis decides it dosent really matter.
<katarzyna> help me with compiz fusion who's??
<Denise> it appeared I had honey on my hd
<Denise> it is all right now
<Denise> still saying fatal error
<Denise> could it be the wifi?
<katarzyna> honey
<katarzyna> no horny??
<katarzyna> :P
<Denise> should it be horny?
<Denise> i dont see it
<Denise> it says disked cleaned
<Denise> ask to ur administrator if u want to corrupt it
<dr_Willis> !compiz | katarzyna
<ubottu> katarzyna: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Denise> never thought ubuntu could be so complicated
 * dr_Willis still wonders what Denise  is rambling on  about
<karl_> I'm trying to compile kde4 from source (with kdesvn-build), but I need to upgrade cmake to 2.6.0 (which isn't in hardy's main repo)
<Denise> it is a prgram I try to download
<karl_> what's the best way to upgrade cmake?
<karl_> backports, compile from source?
<dr_Willis> karl_,  may be updated versins in the proposed repo. or backports.
<Denise> well i think I'll try tomorrow
<karl_> it is in backports, but if I add backports, it will probably try to upgrade all my other packages
<Denise> dr willis u dont even find any solution
<Denise> i guess it is not solvable
<dr_Willis> Denise,  you have just been rambling on about 'somthing' that no one has any CLUE as to what you are talking about
<katarzyna> sorry, i like look my new kde :)
<mefisto__> Denise: have you asked a question?
<Denise> yes
<Denise> well
<Denise> no
<dr_Willis> Plus all the typos in what you ahve been saying.. further add to the confusion.. and  you cant seem to put more then 3 words on a line... add more to the confusion
<dr_Willis> Most people in here proberly have you on /ignore by now
<Denise> he it is : could it have to do with order membership and ethic?
<Denise> lol
<Denise> I m always on ignore in all room i go since years
<Denise> doc no  problemo
<myk_robinson> help. just bought a new gateway m-6881. The wifi chipset is Intel Pro 3954. It will work for a bit, then drop the connection, even though NW says its still connected
<myk_robinson> I assume there is a different module or something i need?
<Denise> just wondering where the trouble shooting could be
<Denise> not now
<dr_Willis> myk_robinson,  ive heard of others with issues with some wireless drivers dropping connection. You may want to check the forums.
<Denise> not now
<Denise> damn
<Denise> out of the blue stuff now
<Denise> teacher and psy
<Denise> ah
<dr_Willis> Wow Denise  that makes it so much clearer.. If you have a Kubuntu related question. You may want to just ask it..    we dont need to hear your 'play by play' drama
<Denise> ex doc in computer
<Denise> drama?
<Denise> omg
<Denise> omg
<Denise> I m drmatic?
<Dragnslcr> About time to call the ops, I think
<Denise> ok
<Denise> i go
<Denise> bye
<Dragnslcr> Someone's just a bit too stoned for this channel
<myk_robinson> dr_willis: digging through as we speak. Got 43 pages to comb through, unfortunately
<Denise> 43
<Denise> ok
<Denise> good night gaskets leeking
<kurumin> olá
<kurumin> olá
<Denise> ola
<nomad111> how do i create an archive from a folder in kde4
<nomad111> i cant seem to figure it out
<claudio> ok!
<Dragnslcr> nomad111- odd, I'd expect Dolphin to have an item in the context menu to create a tgz file
<dr_Willis> i always just use 'mc'
<Dragnslcr> nomad111- I guess you can just open Ark manually
<nomad111> it doesnt its annoying me
<nomad111> i wish it did
<nomad111> there is no compress menu item :(
<nomad111> and im in a hurry
<dr_Willis> I tend to use the 'unp' command.
<Denise> sure u killed that compiz
<Denise> was far too close
<Denise> the stalker
<Denise> yeah yeah
<Denise> high speed compiling program
<Dragnslcr> nomad111- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils-kde4/+bug/206139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206139 in kdeutils "[KDE 4] Ark is not integrated to Dolphin or Konqueror's right click" [Low,Confirmed]
<Denise> u had to stop it
<nomad111> Dragnslcr: thx i just found that out as well
<dr_Willis> Low! egads.. thats a critical!
<Denise> so u make the big donkeys show
<Denise> made
<allen> .
<allen> hi all
<Denise> always at ur computer
<Dragnslcr> You wanna send out the call, dr_Willis?
<dr_Willis> Dragnslcr,  for someone that left.. hes awfully noisy eh?
<dr_Willis> Denise,  please  stop with the Offtopic babling/chatter/rants/comments/
<Denise> I analysing an ubuntu bugs with a very sophisticated program
<Denise> could you please let others work?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it's amazing that we can still hear him so long after he left
<maritzina> hi where are the progrmas that come with kubuntu (k3b, kaffeine, etc..)
<maritzina> in what folder?
<Denise> left
<Dragnslcr> maritzina- probably /usr/bin for most of them, possibly /usr/sbin as well
<Disegni> Hi
<Denise> hi
<Denise> need help?
<Denise> yes
<Denise> donkey
<Denise> with la doc in it here and there
<Denise> ok
<Denise> getting nust
<Denise> good night
<myk_robinson> still searching online, but if anyone has some help for me and my Intel 3954ABG, speak up. Thanks
<Denise> even fabio?
<Denise> ah sure
<Denise> began with fabio
<Denise> fred
<Denise> the black cat and Poe
<Denise> poe is on fred's website
<Denise> ron paul too
<mefisto__> someone kick Denise, please...
<Wicked> hello all. my external usb hard drive is suddenly giving me issues. heres what dmesg says: http://pastebin.com/m5608ce51
<Wicked> it wont even create the /dev/sdf
<JuJuBee> How do I upgrade a remote server from 7.04 to 8.04 via cli?
<Denise> ok kick me now
<Denise> fine
<Denise> poe and ron paul
<Denise> accreditations
<Denise> contractor
<Denise> maybe not
<Dragnslcr> !ops | Denise
<Denise> maybe still blue
<ubottu> Denise: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<Dragnslcr> JuJuBee- I believe you can change your apt sources list and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<JuJuBee> Drangslcr: even though using 7.04...
<Dragnslcr> JuJuBee- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Dragnslcr> JuJuBee- apparently there's a commandline upgrade manager. Those pages have sections for server upgrades
<JuJuBee> Dragnslcr : thanks.  That works.  However, they do not suggest doing update over ssh
<JuJuBee> I will wait until I can get access to the box I guess...
<Denise> test
<Denise> 1 2
<usuario> po,k9unb5c 74
<Schuenemann> !info awesfx
<ubottu> awesfx (source: awesfx): utility programs for AWE32/64 and Emu10k1 driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.1a-1 (hardy), package size 144 kB, installed size 476 kB
<goldmetal> how to setup vpn connection?
<squirrel_> hey anyone have AMD 64 ?
<dr_Willis> Lots of us do. :)
<dr_Willis> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<dr_Willis> Do you have a real question squirrel_ ?
<dr_Willis> Then you may want to ask it here in the channel so we can all share.. :)
<squirrel_> i had problem via instalation ubuntu 8.04 MP Bios Bug 8254 Timer is not connected IO-APIC
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8254 in slang "countrychooser: db_go fails when choosing Arabic as language (dup-of: 8253)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8253 in slang "crash displaying main menu in arabic" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8253
<squirrel_> i disabled in bios,try nopic nolapic but...
<squirrel_> and some Errno 5 error ((
<dr_Willis> the alternative installer cd - often works where the live cd dosent.  Is this error during the install? during the boot of the installer cd? or after it installs?
<squirrel_> MP Bios Bug uppear when kernel was loading but installation dosn't stopping at 60 or 40% Errno 5 uppeard
<squirrel_> i Redownloaded iso reburned but same error
<dr_Willis> Try the alternative installer cd.  is about the only thing i can think of.. unless you find some other options to try. Ive not had to mess with the apci/apic/stuff in ages
<squirrel_> i install ubuntu 7.04 without problem (find old DVD) and upgrade it 7.10 , 8.04
<squirrel_> i'l try alternative installer cd thanks
<felipe__> holA.
<felipe__> tengo una pregunta...alguien puede ayudarme!?!!?!
<dr_Willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dr_Willis> Hmm. It seems that more and more of my keyboards get the A/S/W keys lettering erased...
<dr_Willis> must be somtning on my hands from work. :) hyd. oil, and other chemicals
<mauro_> alguien de argentina?
<dr_Willis> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
 * dr_Willis is guessing at the languages
<Denise> is there an ircop around?
<Denise> cuz i would like to say something
<felipe__> are u a narc, denise
<Denise> no
<Denise> i m a one woman show
<posingaspopular> hello all, im trying to install kubuntu on a machine but /dev/sda1 shows a warning sign on the ntfs filesystem (i need to resize it before i install kubuntu) when i run gparted to try and resize the partition
<Denise> sure u have to
<Denise> u have to format it in ext3
<posingaspopular> denise, i need to  resize the ntfs partition before i can have an empty space to run mk2fs on it to make an ext3 FS to install the OS onto
<posingaspopular> the problem is resizing the partition
<Denise> the best thing is the use gparted before installing kubuntu
<favro> posingaspopular: windows might not have shut down properly - reboot it
<Denise> u do all u have to do with gparted
<Denise> then u reboot and install kubuntu
<Denise> and check ur hd before
<posingaspopular> favro: already did it twice
<Denise> do a check
<posingaspopular> i already did all of those things
<favro> posingaspopular: and it's been defragged?
<Denise> u want to keep windows or not?
<jerry> is it possible to remote connect to a windows desktop?
<posingaspopular> favro: no need for a defrag, it's a new computer, with a fresh vista install/new HD. there hasn't been time for the file system to become fragemented yet
<favro> k
<jerry> is it possible to remote connect to a windows desktop?
<Denise> I have the answer in my book
<Denise> damn it
<Denise> i dont have my glasses
<dr_Willis> jerry,  with vnc yes, then theres ways to use the windows remote desktop also. but i never use that
<dr_Willis> freenx may have a client/server out for windows also by now (not sure on that)
<Dragnslcr> jerry- yes, use krdc
<jerry> now is this over the internet or on a network
<jerry> because either is fine
<dr_Willis> the internet is a network. :) vnc is best over the local lan. its not real secure.
<dr_Willis> freenx i hear can work over the internet. but ive not messed with it.
<posingaspopular> dr_Willis: can i get a consult on my ntfs issue?
<jerry> ok thanks
<dr_Willis> vnc is often 'tunnled'
<dr_Willis> posingaspopular,  sure why not.. care to summearize the 3 pages of stuff i see above?
<posingaspopular> im trying to install kubuntu on a machine but /dev/sda1 shows a warning sign on the ntfs filesystem (i need to resize it before i install kubuntu) when i run gparted to try and resize the partition
<Dragnslcr> Some VNC servers can do SSL
<posingaspopular> warning sign = yellow sign with an ! point on it
<Dragnslcr> There's a free client that supports SSL called SSVNC
<dr_Willis> I always defrag/scandisk befor resizing (even if its new) and i use the gparted livecd. I 'shrink' the windows install. leaving a section of the hard drive Unallocated. I then let the ubuntu installer partition/install to the unallocated space.
<dr_Willis> Dragnslcr,  thats handy. :)
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it's pretty nice
<squirrel_> is anyone here georgian ?
<Denise> lol
<Dragnslcr> I run x11vnc on my home computer and use SSVNC to connect to it from work
<dr_Willis> I do not use x11vnc. i always have a seperate 'hidden' vncserver running by sshing into the box and running vncserver.
<dr_Willis> seems to work 'faster/better' that way. then by sharing the currently seen desktop
<posingaspopular> k it looks like the NTFS on windows is inconsisten
<dr_Willis> I also perfer the presistant/stays alive feture of running vncserver
<posingaspopular> thanks, all.
<Denise> I like that system
<Denise> and the girls?
<squirrel_> aris qartveli aq vinme ?
<dr_Willis> Quid Pro Quo?
<Denise> mistake?
<Denise> running gag?
<Denise> part of the network
<Denise> lucrative branch
<Roey> talkers detected in sector #kubuntu.
<Roey> dr_Willis:  heya! long time no see!
<Roey> Denise:  yo :)
<Roey> squirrel_:  I had this great page open in Konqueror all this week  with good Latin quotes
<Roey> some of them humurous
<Denise> yo Roey
<Denise> how goes roue?
<Roey> oh all good
<Roey> Denise:  I have this garden, right
<Roey> and I noticed pests there who eat the leaves of my bell pepper plants
<Roey> and of everything else
<Roey> they destroyed my watermelons
<Roey> anyway, so I bought a thousand Green Lacewing eggs
<Roey> put them out two days ago
<Roey> but I don't see any of them anywhere!
<Roey> (they're supposed to be voracious and all)
<Roey> (eating the pests, etc.)
<mr---t-> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Denise> okay lsitening roue
<Denise> so...
<Denise> listening
<Denise> sorry tired fingers
<Denise> I suggest to arrose everything with water and saop
<Denise> soap
<x-X-x> anyone know what application/s game makers use for 3d linux games ?
<tamez> hola pessoal, sou novo aki e gostei muito do kubuntu 8.04 64 bits
<tamez> mas nao consigo instalar o skype pro kubuntu
<mr---t-> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dr_Willis> Depends on the game and language and  tamez  - that quake3 engine is used by a lot of them now a days. Python has 3d stuff as well..  OpenGL is often used also. (or used by the other 3d stuff)
<Denise> i know this roey voice
<Roey> oh?
<Denise> yes
<Roey> what of my voice?
<x-X-x> dr_willis thnx for answer
<Denise> very mocking
<x-X-x> ill look into quake engine then
<Denise> and
<Roey> hmm
<Denise> very loud
<Roey> me?
<Denise> and very hum
<Denise> mythomanic
<dr_Willis> x-X-x,  Alien Arena, World of Padman, Urban Terror (and others?) are all using that Free varient of the Quake3 engine I belive
<Roey> I don't follow
<Roey> but anyway
<Denise> anyway
<Denise> what about ur garden
<mr---t-> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Roey> it's doing well for the moment
<Roey> thanks t :)
<x-X-x> dr_willis do you know if the quake engine will allow the creation of a rts game ?
<Denise> I think i need an hospitalization
<Denise> for overuse of ubuntu
<Roey> what happened, are you OK??
<Denise> nah
<Denise> i m fallinggg
<Denise> did it happen to u in the past?
<Roey> vertigo?
<Roey> I've had vertigo once
<Denise> sort of
<Denise> with sweats
<Denise> and omgggggggg
<Roey> oh
<Roey> yeah?
<Denise> fallingggg
<Denise> hopefully
<Denise> i fell with my keyborad
<dr_Willis> x-X-x,  ive seen similer quake mods in the past.. If you want a RTS 3d engine.. i think theres a few out.. Warzone2100 is one i can think of. Theres a few other RTS games  for linux also
<Roey> eek
<Denise> eek
<Denise> awwwwwwwwwww
<therion> Hi, i removed "Trash" from dolphin, how can i repair it? I'm using KDE 4 (sorry for my english)
<Denise> i see foxes everywhere
<Denise> is it normal???
<dr_Willis> Time to go take a nap Denise
<Denise> ok
<dr_Willis> therion,  you may want to check the kde4 channel
<Denise> night master
<dr_Willis> !kde4 | therion
<therion> right
<ubottu> therion: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Denise> night roue the pooh
<mr---t-> dr_Willis:  I have made changes to the config appearance settings in konversation per jucato to get double spacing but it doesn't seem to be consistant
<dr_Willis> I dont use konversation, sorry
<mr---t-> ok thanx anyway
<Denise> wanna a teddy bear?
<tamez> #ubuntu-br
<nathan_> how do determine the path of my usb stick for use with a command like "dd"
<mr---t-> tamez:  "/join #ubuntu-br
<mr---t-> "
<nathan_> I am trying to write an iso to an img to a usb stick so that I can use it to install arch linux
<nathan_> I am trying to write an img to a usb stick so that I can use it to install arch linux
<slacker_> Can anyone help me please. "mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist"
<favro> slacker_: try /dev/sdc0 ? maybe
<slacker_> "mount: special device /dev/sdc0 does not exist"
<slacker_> fdisk -l displays no information
<favro> slacker_: ls /dev | grep sdc
<favro> slacker_: sudo fdisk -l works better
<slacker_> both commands do nothing =/.
<slacker_> they list absolutley nothing lol
<favro> slacker_: try df -h
<slacker_> that works
<favro> slacker_: how are you running these commands?
<slacker_> through a shell
<favro> k
<slacker_> Konsole
<therion> nobody know how to repair trash in kde4? in kubuntu-kde4 are all died
<favro> slacker_: why are you trying to mount /dev/sdc0 if it isn't there ?
<slacker_> favro: if I open a root shell I can get fdisk -l
<favro> k
<favro> slacker_: is sdc there?
<slacker_> favro: when I was using ubuntu 8.04 with Gnome instead of KDE it used to be sdc0
<favro> ohh
<slacker_> favro: now in my fstab it lists as hdb
<favro> slacker_: what does fdisk -l call it now?
<slacker_> Favro: /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<slacker_> there is my fstab
<slacker_> but hdb wont mount either
<slacker_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<slacker_> /dev/sda1               1        9726    78124063+  83  Linux
<slacker_> /dev/sda2   *       10206       20023    78863085    b  W95 FAT32
<slacker_> /dev/sda3            9727       10205     3847567+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<favro> slacker_: what does fdisk -l call it now? and df -h?
<dr_Willis> I wonder if the cd really is /dev/hdb
<mrksbrd> try it w/ -f command (force)
<dr_Willis> I dont think a cdrom shows up in fdisk -l
<slacker_> well fdisk -l doesn't display it
<dr_Willis> dmesg | grep cdrom
<dr_Willis> might
<slacker_> mrksbrd: what do you mean w/ -f command (force) sorry I am a bit of a newbie.
<dr_Willis>  35.620675]  sdb:sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<dr_Willis> shows mine at sdb
<nathan_> How do I determine where my usb stick is mapped to for instance "/dev/sda"
<dr_Willis> thats weird that it even IS a hdb
<slacker_> dmesg | grep cdrom displays absolutleny nothing in a root shell
<xa___> petardas.com
<dr_Willis> nathan_,  dmesg output if you plug it in.. or 'sudo fdisk -l'
<mrksbrd> dr_Willis: did anyone ever help lonewolf3000 w/his wifi card driver when I left earlier?
<dr_Willis> slacker_,  try dmesg | grep cd
<dr_Willis> mrksbrd,  no idea. I dident.. I dont know squat about wireless.. and im keeping it that way. :)
<slacker_> dr_Willis: Is there a way I can paste this in one line so as to not get banned for flooding?
<dr_Willis> 1 line wont be a flood...
<mrksbrd> slacker: -f  forces it to load the h/w
<slacker_> its a lot of lines
<mrksbrd> k
<dr_Willis> theres the pastebinit command thats handy. :)
<dr_Willis> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dr_Willis> or use the pastebin url
<slacker_> !paste
<slacker_> paste
<slacker_> ?
<dr_Willis> or look at the output and see if any looks relavent
<dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dr_Willis> somecommand | pastebinit
<nathan_> thanks dr
<mrksbrd> click on the link to pastebin he just posted
<dr_Willis> I think we should all suggest that pastebinit gets included by default in the next release. :)
<slacker_> [   28.261578] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
<dr_Willis> I wonder if theres a gui for it.
<slacker_> [   28.262142] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller
<slacker_> [   28.262394] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
<slacker_> [   28.262412] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 23, io mem 0xd2004000
<slacker_> [   28.480227] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller
<slacker_> [   28.480282] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
<slacker_> [   28.480312] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1
<slacker_> [   28.480326] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xfeb00000
<slacker_> [   28.489423] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
<slacker_> [   28.853134] usb 2-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<slacker_> whoops
<dr_Willis> middle click  = pastes also. :)
<dr_Willis> it would be below that last like...
<dr_Willis> if ya plug in a gizmo and run dmesg over a few times in a few secs time ya  can see get 'seen' then scanned.. then shown where its at
<dr_Willis> not sure of a good way to monitor the dmesg logs in a window.. used to be a command for that . but i forget what it is
<slacker_> dr_Willis anything you can make of it?
<dr_Willis> slacker_,  this is a usb thumb drive correct?
<dr_Willis> unplug it.. check 'dmesg' , plug it in.. check 'dmesg' again
<slacker_> dr_Willis: Mine was the CDROM problem you asked me for the dmesg | grep cd
<dr_Willis> Im easially confused.. :)
<slacker_> dr_Willis: and if this pertains to me, the only USB devices I have plugged in is my mouse.
<Dragnslcr> dr_Willis- tail -f
<slacker_> dr_Willis: As am I or I wouldn't be here... lol
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. my cd showed a line like
<dr_Willis> 20675]  sdb:sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<dr_Willis> could try grepping for dvd, or 'drive' or tray also..
<dr_Willis> or 'sr0'
<mrksbrd> slacker: here is mine also .......  [   25.877207] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<slacker_> dr_Willis: This is exactly why I reinstalled Ubuntu honestly. The cdrom drive works great  most of the time, but for some reason one day it just disappeared.
<dr_Willis> Ive had issues with mine vanishing after i burn a cd/dvd.
<slacker_> dr_Willis: I used this same CD-Rom to install Ubuntu so I know it works fine.
<dr_Willis> I think the drive is going out...
<slacker_> dr_Willis: The problem is its on 2 different cdrom drives.
<dr_Willis> weirdness...
<dr_Willis> ls -l /dev/cdrom
<dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-08-31 07:58 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<dr_Willis> shows it as scd0 here.
<favro> 2 drives same cable?
<dr_Willis> Im not clear on why its sdb in dmesg, then sdc0  in /dev/
<slacker_> No there not both hooked up at once
<slacker_> I switched to make sure one wasn't dead
<slacker_> dr_Willis: when I do lsmod what would be the module for cdrom?
<dr_Willis> Mine is a sata drive - that may be a differance
<dr_Willis> slacker_,  as far as i know you shoyldent have to..  if its ide
<slacker_> yea and mine is an IDE drive
<dr_Willis> there is a cdrom module i see loaded here
<slacker_> dr_Willis: ? I shouldn't need to what? lsmod?
<dr_Willis> lsmod shows --> cdrom                  37408  1 sr_mo
<slacker_> lsmod doesn't show a cdrom here for me
<dr_Willis> try modprobing it and seeif it helps i guess
<slacker_> modprobe cdrom?
<mrksbrd> just a dumb idea but you didn't change any jumpers on the drive did you after upgrading to kde
<slacker_> mkrsbrd: No I did not, and the reason I switched over to KDE was due to this same problem
<slacker_> modprobe cdrom displays nothing
<slacker_> but I get no errors
<slacker_> mksrbrd, dr_Willis: I would like to blame the hardware including maybe the motherboard controller, but if it launches any livecd and any windows cd at any given time than why wouldn't it work after ubuntu is loaded?
<dr_Willis> ive had some issues with the latest ubuntu and cd/dvd drives in several machines also..
<dr_Willis> so im not sure where the fault lays
<slacker_> Would a reinstall be adviseable?
<dr_Willis> however in THIS box even under widnows.. it fails to burn properly allt he time.. and it cant format DVD+RW's i noticed..
<dr_Willis> I dont know that a reilstall will help at all.
<dr_Willis> reboot and seeif the drive is seen
<chrziz> Hello
<dr_Willis> try some live cd's  :) it should be seen then
<slacker_> Mine is a straight up DVD/CD-ROM
<slacker_> No burner =/
<mrksbrd> lsmod showed you nothing about a cd-rom right?
<dr_Willis> so its Just a Optical drive eh.. Old-Skool!
<slacker_> mrksbrd: Correct.
<slacker_> dr_Willis lol ya.
<dr_Willis> I got a dozen of those in the garrage. :)
<dr_Willis> couldent even GIVE them away at the rummage sale
<mrksbrd> and no errors....just acting as though drive isn't even in machine right?
<slacker_> dr_Wilis: I have had it for years lol. I'm just too cheap to get an upgrade tell it dies.
<slacker_> mrksbrd: Correct.
<dr_Willis> it seems lately  that optical drives dont last as long as they usedto. :(
<mrksbrd> k hold on
<chrziz> I'm having trouble getting my Broadcom wireless card working, anyone have any tips?
<mrksbrd> slacker: pastebin your sudo fdisk -l for me
<mrksbrd> chrziz: what model?
<chrziz> Broadcom B43
<mrksbrd> do u have ndiswrapper installed?
<chrziz> no, I'm new to linux so I'm not really sure what that is
<mrksbrd> k goto kmenu....system....adept
<slacker_> mrksbrd: http://pastebin.com/f4477542b
<chrziz> mrksbrd: ok, I'm there
<slacker_> mrksbrd: Here is another really really odd thing.... fdisk -l marked my fat32 drive as being bootable? although I boot straight to my ext3 drive...
<mrksbrd> chriziz: put ndiswrapper in search field & d/l package
<mrksbrd> hmmm
<chrziz> mrksbrd: thanks! i got it and am installing, is that all I need to do?
<mrksbrd> not yet
<mrksbrd> have to see if I can dccsend u the driver now
<deathoncity> hi all
<deathoncity> i am new in linux..and i have made a mistake
<mrksbrd> chriziz: accept my dcc send
<chrziz> mrksbrd: i've accepted, do i need to forware ports?
<deathoncity> i tried to put another source in package manager in my kubuntu 8.04 and i have inserted some extra-code and it give me error
<deathoncity> how can i edit my source list in terminal? i don't know any commands
<deathoncity> please help
<slacker_> are you using KDE or Gnome?
<deathoncity> kde
<slacker_> I am assumking KDE. I think sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slacker_> whoops
<slacker_> thats not the source list lol
<mrksbrd> chriziz:maybe if your behind a firewall
<slacker_> you get the idea though?
<deathoncity> i have tried cat sources.list..and it only show me the content..not allowes me to edit the content
<deathoncity> any command to edit this document?
<chrziz> mrksbrd: i have no firewall unless kubuntu comes with one, my router doesn't have one either, hmm
<slacker_> the command is kate
<slacker_> its an application
<slacker_> you should have it by default if not sudo apt-get install kate
<mr---t-> kate is an editor
 * mr---t- to be clear
<slacker_> sorry.
<deathoncity> i have no permissions to write this document..
<deathoncity> i am in a root terminal
<dr_Willis> deathoncity,  dozens of editors out there.. you must use 'sudo' to edit system files
<slacker_> try using sudo
<dr_Willis> sudo nano /path/to/file.txt
 * mr---t- prefers kate
<dr_Willis> slacker_,  what was the issue? the wife called me away
<dr_Willis> Its a good idea to learn to use a console editor or 2. :)
<mrksbrd> chriziz: did u see anything popup in background to accept dcc
<chrziz> mrksbrd: yes, I accepted, it just failed for some reason. I have no firewall installed that I know of, but I am on a LAN
<deathoncity> ok..i'm in nano now..
<deathoncity> i cannot find anything to edit this doc
<chrziz> mrksbrd: what ports do i need to forward for DCC to work?
<mrksbrd> if u don't have a firewall then u need not to worry
<mrksbrd> let me see if i can just find the link again
<chrziz> hmm, i don't unless kubuntu comes with one
<dr_Willis> if on a lan - the router may be vlocking things
<mrksbrd> nope
<dr_Willis> deathoncity,  err.. nano is an editor.. care to give more details as to what you are trying to do?
<mrksbrd> said he didn't have router w/firewall
<dr_Willis> I wonder how a whole lan of machines gets to the internet without a router of some kind
<chrziz> I have a router, no firewall though
<deathoncity> worked
<dr_Willis> the router could be blockign the stuff. you may need to forward some ports.
<deathoncity> thanks a lot
<dr_Willis> deathoncity,  great! :)
<chrziz> that's what i figured, hopefully i can track down which ones
<chrziz> mrksbrd: i've forwarded ports that are supposed to be for dcc, shall we try again?
<mr---t-> q ? couldn't you post the driver somewhere and let him go get it?
<slacker> mrkbrd: fdisk -l still shows the fat32 drive as beeing bootable.
<slacker> mrkbrd: fdisk -l and still I have no cdrom drive
<dr_Willis> fdisk -l - does NOT show up optical drives from what ive see
<slacker> dr_Willis I meant to delete the fdisk - l and portion sorry.
<dr_Willis> :)
 * dr_Willis is just being clear
<slacker> dr_Willis: I still have no optical drive though
<mr---t-> sudo lshw?
<chrziz> mrksbrd: I guess its not going to work, are the drivers your trying to send from http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43?
<slacker> mr---t: Were you speaking to me and if so would you like me to pastebinit?
<mr---t-> yes
<mrksbrd> chriziz: try sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<mrksbrd> run that from terminal
<chrziz> already did that, says they're installed, but still doesnt find my network
<deathoncity> any idea how to upgrade kde4.0 to 4.1?
<slacker> mr---t I appear to be doing something wrong the syntax for pastebinit is lshw | pastebinit
<slacker> correct?
<mr---t-> in terminal run sudo lshw then paste the output !paste
<mr---t-> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<slacker> !paste
<slacker> ?
<mr---t-> just click the link paste your output record the url of your paste and post that url so we can look
<slacker> k sorry got it now
<slacker> one sec
<dr_Willis> or use the command         lshw | pastebinit
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> To make for KDE4.  a pastebinit plasmid
<mrksbrd> chriziz: think u have the bug i keep seeing posted on net
<dr_Willis> for my broadcom wireless  - think i had to use the ndiswrapper
<dr_Willis> there was some guide i used, i had to blacklist a lot of other modules..
<mr---t-> I did it both ways
<chrziz> mrksbrd: i hope not, thanks for the help though
<slacker> mr---t: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42301/
<max__> hello could somebody tell me i downloaded kubuntu on dvd and the iso file is a zip, not like the cd of kubuntu which was afile. Should i extract it before burning it on a dvd? or just burn this iso file?
<mr---t-> you have to blacklist the b43 drivers for one
<dr_Willis> i also had to blaclisty the 'wl' driver for my lappy.
<chrziz> how do you do that?
<dr_Willis> max__,  a zip? ive never seen them be .zip NOW some tools try to associate themselfs with .iso and makes windows open them as if they were archives
<mrksbrd> chriziz: read this......http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=870539
<max__> well zip or tar or... it s a compressed folder .iso and i don't know if i must just burn it like this on a dvd or if i should first extract, in the goal to have a self executable dvd
<slacker> mr---t: Any advice?
<chrziz> mrksbrd: will do, thanks
<dr_Willis> max__,  err.. a .iso is NOT a comrpesed folder
<dr_Willis> use a tool like 'burn at once' or similer to burn it to disk
<max__> well the file is a .iso and a folder too i don't understand??
<dr_Willis> max__,  under windows?
<dr_Willis> Some apps associate them selfs with .iso so you CAN access the files in them
<dr_Willis> but you dont want to do it that way to burn them to disk
<mrksbrd> chriziz: i found it........freewebs.com/ronserver/bcm43xx.tar.gz
<mrksbrd> download that unzip to home directory
<mrksbrd> then use ndiswrapper to install inf file
<dr_Willis> 'burnatonce' 'isorecorder' 'cdburnerxp'   'infrarecorder' all can burn a .iso file to disk
<mr---t-> slacker:  and you say the drive works as attached now in windows?
<max__> i can access them inside. my problem is what should i put on the dvd to make it self starting after?
<dr_Willis> max__,  you install some app like the ones i listed.. You start that app.. you tell it to load the .iso and hit burn...
<chrziz> mrksbrd: thanks, i'll try it now
<slacker> mr---t: well I don't have windows installed I simply put the windows xp disk in to see if it reads on boot which it does, it also reads 4 different Ubuntu livecd's including 1 64 bit version.
<mrksbrd> let me know
<dr_Willis> max__,  this is assuming you are doing this under windows....
<dr_Willis> max__,  ive seen winrar and other silly apps  be to 'smart' and start opening .iso files as if they were archives..you do NOT want to access them that way to make a  dvd disk.
<mr---t-> slacker:  well linux is not seeing the drive according to your paste
<max__> ok. i tried to use burn ar once this morning but it failed
<slacker> mr---t: I assumed that, but I am confused as to who it worked before, and not now? For instance I used the same drive in ubuntu 8.04 gnome for about 3 months and up until last week it does not see it.
<slacker> *how
<dr_Willis> Im thinking theres some kernel/issue/bugg with these vanishing cd/dvd drives... but i cant get much mor einfo on the problem
<mrksbrd> max__: just use k3b to burn iso
<dr_Willis> max__,  i was thinking Burnatonce may not handle 'dvd' only cd's - the others should work.
<slacker> mr---t so I decided to go with a clean install of Kubuntu and same problem.
<max__> ok
<dr_Willis> infrarecorder - Im very sure can use dvd
<max__> k3b?
<dr_Willis> I rarely ever use the dvd iso images
<max__> is it under windows?
<dr_Willis> max__,  if you are under linux. k3b works fine.
<mrksbrd> oh wait windows
<slacker> mr---t: Maybe I will do another clean install and see if my drive is there before any updates. If so than thats my issue, if that doesn't work I can try to do a install with say Fiesty and see what that pulls up.
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mrksbrd> if your doing under windows use imgburn....google it...free d/l
<dr_Willis> Theres a dozen tools  that can do it under wndows.. Heh
<slacker> mr---t: Also this is an issue with two differeint cd-rom drives? That are not simeltanously hooked up.
<max__> for burning i m under windows sorry (not for long i hope :) )
<mrksbrd> chriziz: any luck?
<dr_Willis> max__,  yea.. some of those tools have limited support for dvd iso files.. gotta watch out for that.
<mrksbrd> max__: read my last
<dr_Willis> infrarecorder seems to be the reccomded app to use by the ubuntu guis
<dr_Willis> http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/
<max__> ok thanks anyway i m going to check on google
<mr---t-> slacker: stupid question , your cpu shows 64 bit , you installed the 64 bit version yes?
<mrksbrd> ok ...sleeping pill is kicking in.......see ya all l8tr
<myk_robinson> hey. You guys able to assist with intel 3954abg wireless?
<ForgeAus> looks like another ugly gnome app
<slacker> mr---t  no I did not.
<chrziz> mrksbrd: ok, i've downloaded and used ndiswrapper on the inf, now I probably need to restart to see changes, right?
<myk_robinson> been looking all night to no avail, about to try the intrepid alpha
<slacker> mr---t: Trying to install the 64bit version gives me a busybox error
<mrksbrd> yes
<chrziz> ok, brb
<mr---t-> can you boot to live 64 bit cd?
<mrksbrd> did it say it see's your hardware?
<slacker> mr---t: but with that brought up when I tried install in a .deb package just a moment ago it says Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<slacker> mr---t: No I cannot make it past the initial load.
<dr_Willis> 64bit package on a 368 machine.. or visa versa?
<mr---t-> vice versa
<slacker> mr---t: When I check the disk integrity, launch live cd, or begin install with the 64bit disk it gives me a busybox error everytime on all 3.
<mr---t-> 64 bit amd dual core
<slacker> mr---t I will try yet another optical drive and brb. This one is less than a year old, but i have to rip it out of another machine.
<ForgeAus> what kinda DVD .iso limits does K3B have?
<chrziz> hello all, I'm back, no luck still with finding my wireless network :(
<DarkriftX> what do i search for to figure out how to make myself not need sudo for apt-get? i did it before but all i can find is how to start visudo, not what to edit
<dr_Willis> DarkriftX,  you alter the sudoers file.. CAREFULLY
<dr_Willis> :)
<DarkriftX> yeah..... i know that much
<dr_Willis> I think its somthing like
<dr_Willis> youruser           ALL = (ALL) ALL
<dr_Willis> but thats considerd bad security ;)
<dr_Willis> I often do this change.. but i dont have it done on this box.
<ForgeAus> or you could just use sudo -i
<dr_Willis> im looking at the 'man sudoers' page
<ForgeAus> still requires one password...
<DarkriftX> me too
<dr_Willis> bubba ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL
<DarkriftX> and its not making much sense to me
<DarkriftX> i just want to add certain commands that i dont need sudo for
<dr_Willis> Might do it.. but keep a root shell open, and check befor you exit
<DarkriftX> mount, umount and apt-get
<dr_Willis> there are fuse tools i think that let users do most of the mount stuff.. if you need.
<mr---t-> slacker:  any luck?
<slacker> believe it or not yes
<slacker> apparently I have two bad cd-rom drives?
<slacker> To everyone who helped me with this issue thank you greatly for your time. I appreciate the help.
<mr---t-> thats what I was getting alot on google
<dr_Willis> or 2 that have the same chipset/bug affecting issue...
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> it does seem optical drives die a lot faster now then they usedto
<slacker> it's definatley odd that it takes any bootable cd
<slacker> but not anything else.
<slacker> I guess Ill just go spend the 30$ and get a real drive finaly lol.
<dr_Willis> http://www.sudo.ws/sudo/man/sudoers.html#examples   is a lot more 'readable' then man sudoers
<dr_Willis> slacker,  yep. and be amazed at the boost in speed
<dr_Willis> Lightscribe/double/layer/makes cake!
<slacker> dr_Willis: Ya but I always take the images of my cd's to my filesystem and mount them that way
<ForgeAus> is KDM by default in kubuntu configured to accept XDMCP ???
<ForgeAus> whatever that is
<slacker> dr_Willis; therefor speed wasn't/isn't really an issue and I don't really do any burning.
<dr_Willis> ForgeAus,  its disabled by default I belive
<dr_Willis> for security
<ForgeAus> ouch
 * mr---t- has proccessor envy of slacker
<ForgeAus> so how to run an embedded/nested KDE session if Xephyr -query localhost :1" doesn't work?
<slacker> ?
<slacker> it could be a quad core lol
<DarkriftX> ahh, thx dr_Willis
<dr_Willis> You could enable xdmcp I guess..
<slacker> dr_willis, mrksbrd, and mr---t thanks for the help again.
<mr---t-> yw
<ForgeAus> firstly what is xdmcp and secondly how or is there another solution?
<dr_Willis> You dont know what it is? :)
<slacker> forgeaus, as dumb as this sounds, but that first portion of your sentence did you bother to type that in google? your response is going to be about the same lol.
<dr_Willis> it lets a remote machine running X, connect and run apps on the server.. and have them appear locally
<dr_Willis> the old way befor 'x forwarding over ssh' became popular
<ForgeAus> sounds useful dr Willis, I guess theres VNC, RDP, etc for that kinda stuff tho
<ForgeAus> esentially thats what I do with andLinux
<dr_Willis> Xephyr -query localhost :1
<dr_Willis> does work here.. and i have xdmcp enabled.
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> Different tools for different tasks
<dr_Willis> with windows, and xming, i can have a 'xdmcp' desktop on the windows machine in a window.
<dr_Willis> similer to how  vnc works..
<dr_Willis> OR i could have one linux app appearing in its own window on windows..
<ForgeAus> is there a different way to login to kdm via Xephyr?
<ForgeAus> yes xming
<dr_Willis> or a fullscreen xdmcp desktop.. so basically it looks as if i was on the remote machine
<alistair_> Help: just installed kubuntu and want to get Firefox 3. Have Firefox 2 but unlike Ubuntu, there does not seem to be any package updater program that I can find but sure there is can anyone advise where?
<dr_Willis> You could always tell xephyr to launch 'startkde' or whatever
<dr_Willis> but xdmcp is needed for the -query stuff I belive.
<ForgeAus> I have used Xming (its a fork of cygwin's x-server ... although now it seems to be hosted by x-org themselves... alos theres an xming-mesa version but its slow)
<ForgeAus> dr_willis I know that but startkde isn't really working for me
<ForgeAus> well it works just not as well as I'd hoped
<dr_Willis> I have xming on the windows box's.. i have xdmcp enabled on linux box.. I run the xlaunch tool on windows. and follow the wizard and tell it to start 'konsole' poof - i got a konsole on Windows.  :)
<alistair_> Found adept manager tks!!
<dr_Willis> I tend to not do the  thing fullscreen with xdmcp
<ForgeAus> yup nice isn't it?
<ForgeAus> well I tend to prefer the "desktop" to be in a window of its own
<dr_Willis> vnc is nicer in some way.. depends on what you want to do
<ForgeAus> my screenres is big enough to fit a 1024x768 or even maybe a little bigger in a window... no hassle
<ForgeAus> (at least I can minimize it and forget it when I'm not using it)
<ForgeAus> and have a (basically) fully functional embedded desktop
<ForgeAus> its not like I'm expecting to do compiz in it or anything
<dr_Willis> That wont work. :)
<dr_Willis> wife was playing xmame, pacman via xdmcp the other day.. i had the sound in the basement however.
<ForgeAus> lol
<alistair_> Help: hey whats a good substitute for adobe flash player to play youtube etc?
<ForgeAus> there are several options but none are really a good substitute imho
<ForgeAus> swfdec and gnash are two
<dr_Willis> 'get over your addiction to youtube'
<dr_Willis> :)
<ForgeAus> rofl :)
<dr_Willis> how many times do you need to see someone else do anotehr remake of 'the internet is for porn' and read 200000000+ spammy or useless comments.
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> Or usefullinfo like this    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An0mFZ3enhM
<alistair_> ForgeAus, sorry I did not get ur message to me because it was not to my handle never mind now I see it and tks. Another thing I just tried to do, being a Windows user, was to click the clock to show the clock but you only get the date?
<ForgeAus> as much as I hate to admit it porn is one thing the internet does get used for alot...
<ForgeAus> uh I hate analog clocks takes me forever to read them
<ForgeAus> not that I can't I'm just not adept at it
<ForgeAus> theres lots of customizations you can do with the clock... I tend to make mine look digital in a frame... (but without the ugly lcd colours)
<ForgeAus> I guess there'd be a superkarumba desktop "widgit" for a clock ...
<dr_Willis> probly 100 of them
<dr_Willis> Then 100 for webcams from around the world..
<dr_Willis> and none that do what you actually want
<shelby> how do you mount a ntfs hd in kubuntu
<ForgeAus> dr Willis, if you can code one then perhaps you should make one that does what you actually want? which is what exactly?
<ForgeAus> shelby I recommend using the -t ntfs-3g switch
<ForgeAus> normally its something like sudo mount /dev/hda# /mountpointhere
<dr_Willis> ForgeAus,  find porn!
<dr_Willis> :)
<ForgeAus> your going to use a clock to find porn, innovative...
<dr_Willis> PornTime!
<ForgeAus> not the kind of widget I need...
<dr_Willis> widget? Keep it clean!  :)
 * ForgeAus tosses drWillis a combobox
<dr_Willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ForgeAus> hmmm typical, the archive would have to be a .rar one when I'm in the middle of a dist-upgrade!
<ForgeAus> (literally the middle too, how convenient)
<ForgeAus> thats 2 relatively major things on the backburner, unrar, oh yeah I forgot Krusader but I think I'll leave that till after the second dist-upgrade
<ForgeAus> and... the second thing was Xephyr
<ForgeAus> here's hoping the second half of 886 packages is quicker than the first...
<dr_Willis> well bb in a few
<shelby> how do I list my harddrives in a terminal?
<ForgeAus> can gdebi install a package while apt is locked during a dist-upgrade (downloading phase)
<ForgeAus> looks like LSB is becoming less standard as it goes ! lol
<ForgeAus> they already use rpm (their excuse is debian is standard-compiant because you can use alien)...
<mKosto_away> hi
<mKosto_away> ok im a linux newb so my question is kubuntu 8.04 KDE3 or KDE4 Remix, which would be better for me?
<mKosto_away> also 64 or 32bit edition?
<Tm_T> mKosto_away: kde3 is more "ready" in terms of features
<mKosto> ok,
<Tm_T> about bits, in the old days some proprietary binaries didn't work in 64bit, but these days it should not matter
<Tm_T> go with your hardware bits, BUT if in any doubt, 32bit works
<mKosto> ok
<mKosto> i heard that of the 64 bits, its nice that is is now solved :)
<devin> i got a second hdd with windows on it, what do i add in menu.list for ex: (hd1,0) fdisk shows windows being on /dev/sdb1
<cayetano1> hi@all
<cayetano1> how can i install firefox on kubuntu?
<fale> cayetano1: sudo apt-get install firefox, in the terminal
<posingaspopular> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<cayetano1> fale: thanks :-)
<fale> cayetano1: yw ;)
<cayetano1> fale: from america?
<fale> cayetano1: italy
<fale> cayetano1: but I lived one year in the US
<cayetano1> <-- german :-)
<cayetano1> two weeks ago, i have been in italy
<Richtopia>  i need help with my screen Resolution on my PS3 i have a 73" DLP HD tv HDMI  the screen is zoomed in i cant see the buttons like close or next and back and i have a black border a round the window so its not fitting the screen can anyone help?
<Richtopia> can any help me with my problem?
<cayetano1> bye
<Richtopia>  i need help with my screen Resolution on my PS3 i have a 73" DLP HD tv HDMI  the screen is zoomed in i cant see the buttons like close or next and back and i have a black border a round the window so its not fitting the screen can anyone help?
<Giant_Speck> I'm having some problems with k3b.  A few hours ago, I successfully burned a bunch of files onto a DVD-R, but when I went to burn a second disk, I kept getting a "fatal error at startup: input/output" error.  I've tried restarting and putting new discs in, but nothing is working so far.  Can anyone help me?
<alistair_> help: how do you know when desktop effects/compiz is working?
<hateball> alistair_: When you can use the effects?
<alistair_> hateball, well I should have them but not sure what the effects are in KDE in ubuntu it is immediately obvious by windows actions
<jussi01> alistair_: press ctrl+esc, and see if compiz is listed...
<alistair_> jussi01, no its not but I followed the install screen
<jussi01> alistair_: try this, alt+f2 then compiz --replace
<Giant_Speck> Compiz doesn't start working out of the box.
<alistair_> jussi01, do i type in exactly  compiz --replace???
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> with out the ??? of course...
<jussi01> :P
<alistair_> now it shows it under processtable
<Giant_Speck> The screen will go to black and then come back up.  Then you should be able to use compiz.
<jussi01> so likely working now...
<alistair_> Acht so............ I can see the effect now eg the screen minimize action is visible. Wonder why using the 'approved' install method did not work thanks vm!
<jussi01> alistair_: which guide did you use?
<alistair_> I used what I would expect to be the one - Desktop effects and it showed that it was installed as 'Extra Effects'
<alistair_> jussi01, sorry but ive just moved over from Ubuntu and used to some of the methods there.
<alistair_> Really like Dolphin FM it should be the default File Manager IMHO
<alistair_> help: why should the adept notifier be on desktop and cannot close?
<Giant_Speck> Because there is something wrong with it.
<Giant_Speck> It does that sometimes.
<jussi01> alistair_: thats a bug...
<Giant_Speck> You need to kill the process.
<Giant_Speck> I've found that it often happens after turning compiz on.
<jussi01> alistair_: kde4 has its own desktop effects, so compiz has not been overly sorted for kde3
<alistair_> whats the process to kill for the adaptec?
<alistair_> Sri Adept Notifier whats the process?
<jussi01> adept_notifier ?
<Giant_Speck> Yes.
<Giant_Speck> That's it.
<alistair_> OK tks thats it.
<alistair_> Lovely desktop thanks guys really like the KDE
<Giant_Speck> Are you using KDE 4 or KDE 3?
<alistair_> Tried KDE4 but its still in the 'too hard basket'
<Giant_Speck> Yeah.
<Giant_Speck> I totally agree.
<alistair_> Exciting though - when its sorted its gonna blow every other o/s to the breeze
<Giant_Speck> I REALLY wish I knew why k3b isn't working now when it was a few hours ago.
<Giant_Speck> It's making me angry.
<alistair_> Here is something nice (sorry about offtopic - I just have to shout about it) when I plug in my ASUS usb wifi adaptor; bang up she comes. Windoze needs drivers before it looks at it.
<alistair_> Help: Amarok is showing playing one track but playing something completely different? Is this a bug?
<Giant_Speck> Dang.  It won't even burn using gnomebaker or brasero.
<Giant_Speck> -.-
<alistair_> Help: using k3b it leaves the main window in your face seems cant minimize any ideas?
<karname> hello , i try to install kde-4 in ubuntu with this code sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop but i get this eror , what should i do?
<dr_willis> Hmmm what error.. and did you follow the guide at the following.. (like 3 lines ya gotta do)
<dr_willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<alistair_> help: is there a recommended 'package' of games like in Ubuntu you get a whole bunch installed by default?
<dr_willis> alistair_,  not that ive seen.
<dr_willis> other then the 'kde' games and gnome games packages.. (littel games)
<Omar87> I've just updated Amarok 2 today, but it stopped playing audios due to wrong version of codecs, where do I get the correct ones??
<Omar87> Any help please?
<alistair_> Omar87, It should actually prompt you for the needed codecs - well thats happened here anyway
<dr_willis> Im not even sure what 'audio codecs' the thing would be using
<dr_willis> theres the w32codec pack on medibuntu, but thats mainly for video
<Omar87> alistair_, no, all I got is a message that says something like: "Phonon claims it can not play MP3s... use the doc for more help... "
<dr_willis> Im not even sure what Phonon is
<cryingtux> hello
<cryingtux> im looking for a voice to text package in kubuntu, do we have any such package?
<alistair_> Omar87, but you said Amarok
<Omar87> alistair_, Yes, this message pops out when I try to play an MP3 in Amarok Nightly
<alistair_> Omar1, weird; mine asked permission to download the codec and its done so and works perfectly.
<sam__> has anyone ever tried connecting a (k)ubuntu box to 2 ADSL modems
<dr_willis> then you can ping eth1 from eth0 and DDos yourself!
<dr_willis> :)
<sam__> i want to loadbalance and evenly share the load over the two connections
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<marco> hello
<ActionParsnip> werd
<ActionParsnip> youd think kubuntu had no issues with the room being so quiet
<sorin_> UNDE ESTE UBUNTUM-RO
<jussi01> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
 * jussi01 hugs ActionParsnip
 * ActionParsnip hugs jussi01 back
<ActionParsnip> you ok jussi01?
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to run an application automatically minimised rather than visible on the desktop
<compilerwriter> actionparsnip you might be able to run it from the command line in the background
<ActionParsnip> compilerwriter: yeah its part of a startup but it runs normally and id like it to be on the taskbar and out of the way'
<favro> or try man application - some have that as an option
<compilerwriter> ActionParsnip what programme are you trying to run under stated circumstances? It really depends upon the programme
<ActionParsnip> skype
<compilerwriter> Sorry I don't have skype on my box I can't easily look into it for you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> compilerwriter: im looking into it now, cheers bro
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: skype has an option for that
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: its under the options dialogue
<ActionParsnip> jussi01: yeah just found it. its for a dude in #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> :D
<jussi01> ahh :)
<ActionParsnip> looks like a score :D
<ActionParsnip> cheers y'alls
<mrxmike> is kde 4.1 good to use already, or does it crash a lot?
<mrxmike> on hardy
<jussi01> mrxmike: Id suggest asking in #kubuntu-kde4 ;)
<ActionParsnip> mrxmike: no idea, i use fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> mrxmike: does you current kde work ok?
<mrxmike> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mrxmike> can i use the packman repository with kubuntu? :)
<mrxmike> ahh i see, its for opensuse only
<jussi01> mrxmike: you may also want to look at !medibuntu
<mrxmike> !medibuntu for mike
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrxmike> please
<jussi01> !medibunt | mrxmike
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibunt
<jussi01> !medibuntu | mrxmike
<ubottu> mrxmike: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jussi01> there...
<mrxmike> ok, thank you! :)
<Rioting_pacifist> my friend recently turned my laptop off "by the mains" and now kwin doesnt start at the start of a session. how do i fix this
<mrxmike> medibuntu.. what a bad name.. sounds like another ubu distro..
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: do you get any messages on screen?
<Rioting_pacifist> ActionParsnip: no nothing at all everything starts up, as the session shutdown but kwin doesnt meaning the system tray is messed up, there is now other window manager running because alt+f2 kwin works
<mrxmike> is there a VLC repos?
<dr_willis> mrxmike,  ive not noticed any with updated vlc. medibuntu repo may have some with extra fetures enabled.. but i dont think it does.. theres the 'ppa' personal repos that often have updated programs also
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Rioting_pacifist> mrxmike: mediabuntu used to be part of PLF i think, mediabuntu means the repo can contain stuff ubuntu cant (mostly media stuff)
<Rioting_pacifist> id guess ubuntu main uses vlc with decss anyway so vlc in repos should be the same as that in mediabuntu but there is a chance that theres a mediabuntu version that works better than the canonical one
<mrxmike> problem is, the vlc version in the main repos is from 2007
<mrxmike> i've added the medibuntu repos, but there doesnt seem to be another version in there
<markc> weird 56k dialup network problem with a fresh hardy install, I can ping and dig just fine from konsole but all desktop gui apps cannot resolve dns, or are not seeing the default ppp0 route... anyone else seen this or have a clue ?
<dr_willis> I cant seem to figure how to  search the ppa stuff..
<dr_willis> I would think the vlc version would be about 6 mo old.
<markc> I've tried install dnsmasq and resolvconf, no difference
<dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/vlc
<mrxmike> dr_willis: that is rediculous.. VLC is one of the (if not THE) best mediaplayers out there
<dr_willis> whats rediculous?  Ubuntu does updates every 6 mo.. thats how ubuntu works.. with the new releases
<dr_willis> I do see some  newer files at that launchpad site. but no packages
<dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/vlc/0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.1
<mrxmike> dr_willis: development builds http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/hardy-i386/
<dr_willis> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+question/33648 'how to build' :)
<dr_willis> digging around that launchpad site is a bit confusing..
<mrxmike> dr_willis: "<dionoea> The 0.9.* release should happen in a few days so maybe they'll update after that"
<dr_willis> Isent that lovely. :)
<bluezz_nept> My adept manager is crashing with SIGNAL 11 all the time.
<mrxmike> dr_willis: !?
<dr_willis> But they are jumping from 8.6  to 9!   they gotta release 4 more!
<dr_willis> well i will be back later. :) have fun
<mrxmike> dr_willis: must be a big milestone
<Rioting_pacifist> stupid droped connection, erm when i login to kde kwin doesnt launch, also suspend resume recently broke i think its because of a filesystem problem induced by turning it off while using it
<bluezz_nept> can anyone help me out with my adept manager..
<bluezz_nept> It always crashes with SIGNAL 11 .
<Giant_Speck> I fixed my k3b problem.
<Giant_Speck> And I feel stupid now.
 * jussi01 hugs Giant_Speck
<Giant_Speck> It was the simplest conceiveable solution ever.
<Giant_Speck> CLEAN THE DARN LENS.
<mrxmike> i've installed firefox now... but i have to say - the fonts look a bit shitty S:
<Giant_Speck> Computers make me stupid sometimes.
<mrxmike> how did you clean it?
<Giant_Speck> I took a q-tip and put a little windex on it and very gently dabbed it onto the lens.
<Giant_Speck> And then I allowed it to air-dry.
<mrxmike> you wrecked it open?
<Giant_Speck> Nope.  I'm on a laptop.
<mrxmike> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<mrxmike> .. then better not clean it fully open...........
<mrxmike> there's dust all over in the air, even while you dont see it..
<mrxmike> so next time, just close it so far that the lens is just in the laptop.. :)
<Giant_Speck> Right.
<Giant_Speck> Well, at least it's working now.
<mrxmike> :)
<Giant_Speck> I was wondering why it would recognize blank DVDs but not burned ones.
<mrxmike> i wish i could clean the lens of my player (build in desktop player) that easily
<Giant_Speck> I love my Toshiba, even though it's outdated.
<Giant_Speck> Still running strong after almost two years.
<mrxmike> i love my thinkpad.. even while its outdated.......... after 4yrs ;D
<Giant_Speck> I needed to burn off all of my music because it was clogging up my hard disk space.  And I wanted the burner to work because I want to download OpenSuSE 11 and attempt to triple-boot it with my existing Windows and Kubuntu
<Giant_Speck> That's going to be fun.
<mrxmike> dont
<mrxmike> opensuse ..  i just removed
<mrxmike> because its becomming a heavy hog like vista
<DocTomoe> suse was a memory hog back in 2004, when I finally got rid of it. why should it have become better?
<mrxmike> DocTomoe: dunno, ill stick with kubu hardy / kde 4.1 for comming while
<CyberLazi> hello?
<Giant_Speck> I guess I should try it in a VirtualBox instead, then.
<Giant_Speck> I want to eventually try FreeBSD, but that's going to be a while off.
<CyberLazi> "When using sudo, the password is stored by default for 15 minutes. After that time, you will need to enter your password again. " It means 15 minutes is the default timestamp. How do i change it? that effects both "sudo",  and "kdesu"
<mrxmike> Giant_Speck: well.. you can experiment.. kubu is a good choice for daily use..
<Giant_Speck> mrxmike: That's precisely why I'm doing it: to experiment.
<Giant_Speck> It's the whole reason I even started using Linux in the first place.
<Guest65285> hmmm kdm is causing me problems... at first it was a package related to pam  (I don't remember the exact name) that wanted to restart it, but it just booted me out of X essentially
<eyzee> hello...is anybody there!!!
<jussi01> no...
<eyzee> hahahahha
<DocTomoe> anybody went for dinner
<eyzee> ..ow
<ForgeAus> never met him personally :)
<jussi01> eyzee: just ask for your question ;)
<eyzee> ...anyway...am new with this ubuntu o.s.
<eyzee> ...just tryin if my system really works
<eyzee> ... thus it work like MIRC does...
<ForgeAus> it?
<ForgeAus> Konversation is a little like mIRC in that they're both IRC clients... if thats what you mean
<eyzee> ...yup..
<ActionParsnip> its quiet today, maybe eveyone should use kde and have zero issues :D
<Daisuke_Ido> ActionParsnip: those two are mutually exclusive
<ActionParsnip> im kidding, its just dead in here
<ActionParsnip> so i figured it worked ;)
<|Dreams|> anyone know a usenet binary client that supports ssl and nzb?
<Daisuke_Ido> |Dreams|: try to keep your question to one channel or the other
<|Dreams|> why? i thought if no1 knew in here they might kno in there?
<|Dreams|> or is that not allowed i apoligise if am in the wrong
<jussi01> |Dreams|: many of us are in both channels - its considered impolite to ask everywhere at once.  ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> you asked at roughly the same time
<|Dreams|> ok
<|Dreams|> sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> klibido might support ssl
<Daisuke_Ido> hellanzb as well
<|Dreams|> no it doesnt
<|Dreams|> you have to use stunnel with that
<|Dreams|> i am just looking into SABnzbd
<|Dreams|> thanks
<cayetano1> wie kann ich den adobe flash player unter kubuntu installiern?
<jussi01> !de | cayetano1
<ubottu> cayetano1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jussi01> !flash | cayetano1
<ubottu> cayetano1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Guest177> i like the kubuntu
<Guest177> how can i make a normal user get sudo permission?
<elitrou> g177 - your point is unclear.
<ForgeAus> Guest177 the reason for sudo is for security purposes its not recommended to give a user root permissions, thats why sudo exists...
<ForgeAus> oops he's left lol
<pidgintest> :-D
<mrxmike> pidgin-test!!?! lol :D
<pidgintest> jo, mal testen
<mrxmike> !english pidgintest
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrxmike> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pidgintest> keep cool dude
<mrxmike> I AM THE COOLEST =)
<mrxmike> why the hell does firefox its fonts look so ugly by default on kubuntu/linux?
<vagastorm> what is a good program for handeling xiped files in kde?
<vagastorm> thats suposed to be ziped, gzip, tar etc files
<jussi01> ark
<jussi01> !info ark
<ubottu> ark (source: kdeutils): graphical archiving tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 288 kB, installed size 996 kB
<vagastorm> um, ark refuses to unzip files in a folder unless that folder is expanded :( even if I select extract all instead of selected.... I would prefer an alternative :)
<pidgintest> !sysinfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysinfo
<Master4e> can someone help me how to install firefox on kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Open Adept, select Firefox, click install, click Apply Changes
<Dragnslcr> Or not
<lunix_> buenassssssss
<lunix_> alguine me echa un cabo porfavor con la impresora
<markc> howdy, what kde daemon is responsible for providing DNS to knowueror and other apps ?
<lunix_> me esta imprimiendo en verde y quiero que imprima en negro y no se como cambiarlo
<bazhang> !es | lunix_
<ubottu> lunix_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lunix_> thk
<concernedcitizen> hey guys anyone here having problems trying to install virtualbox?
<concernedcitizen> on hardy heron kubuntu?
<concernedcitizen> when trying to apt-get the virtualbox-ose-generic modules, I'm getting a package broken error
<Dragnslcr> markc- unless you're running Bind for some reason, there is no daemon, they just use nslookup
<markc> yes... but I have the strangest situation where a dialup connection is totally fine from konsole (ping etc) but none of the gui apps can resolve any hosts (konq, firefox, kmail etc)
<markc> I'll be damned, it was because knetworkmanager was still running, even though I had wireless and lan disabled it seems it and kppp for dialup don't like each other
<Dragnslcr> Running nslookup from a shell returns correct IP addresses?
<Dragnslcr> That's a bit bizarre
<markc> it did... as noted, when I killed knetworkmanager I could surf with konq
<Dragnslcr> Maybe KDE apps weren't trying to use the PPP connection
<markc> everything looked fine from a shell (which I normally use) like ifconfig and route, /etc/resolv.conf (or the resolvconf package stuff) had the right perms... dnsmasq was working... 2nd dig lookups reutnr 0ms etc
<markc> anyone happen to have a dell laptop with a conexant internal modem ?
<markc> I've got some init strings from windows that gets me 50k connects (otherwise 33k)
<markc> god I hate 56k dialup connections
<YippMN> hey guys i'm trtying to get kubuntu installed on a friends machien but now it seems to not find the screens, guess resolution didn't get set right , what file can i go and do that in?
<YippMN> even the live cd can't bring up kdm because of this hmmmm,and it worked yesterday
<markc>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... perhaps try "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig" and restart x (startx)
<markc> as root
<YippMN> ok i'll give it a try
<sorin_> cine imi poate da ubuntu ro
<sorin_> #ubuntu-ro
<YippMN> markc, hmm so why wouldn't the live cd be able to get it right today when it did yesterday
<markc> could be any number of factors
<markc> does x start for you without xord.conf ?
<YippMN> well no when i boot into the system it blank the screen thre times and sits at command promt and i'm asuming it's trying to start kdm, and also the same happens with trying to boot the live cd
<katharina> hello *wave*
<YippMN> when i then do startx it blanks a couple times and says no screens found
<Guest9526> hi
<markc> you sure you have no xorg.conf at all ?
<markc> what kubuntu version ?
<magdalena_> hi @ all
<YippMN> no i didn't say i don't have xorg.conf , just that screen resolution must be getting set right for my monitor
<YippMN> i guess ver 8.0? just burned it two days ago and things didn't work when i installed from the live cd so i burned the alternate install
<YippMN> resolution must NOT be getting set right :)
<YippMN> but , when i used the live cd yesterday and then installed fromthere both tbooted up to kde
<YippMN> and without changing anythign neither boots to kde today :)
<markc> doh!
<YippMN> just found this command on a forum hmmm , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will that be a good way to get the screen resolution set to what my monitor is?
<markc> do you know what your monitor does ... 1280x1024 ?
<YippMN> the guy says it will walk you through restting things like resolution
<markc> worth a try... easier to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly and add your exact res
<YippMN> yeah the monitor is set at oh , somehting like 31.5 and 740x 400 around there i would have to go downstairs and looka gain to make sure
<YippMN> well guess i can look at both then :)
<markc> must be a real old monitor
<markc> that's an odd res
<YippMN> wel its a bit old it's a g78 forget whos it is though
<YippMN> well in it's menu you can see a list of other res but i can't change it somehow
<YippMN> hang on
<YippMN> markc,  ok it's an IBM G78 , allways have used it when i fix friends machines and such , res in the menu is set at 31.5kz 70hz and 720x400 , yeah wierd res hmm
<markc> can you get to a shell as root ?
<YippMN> it shows a list of other res but trying to see if i can change that
<YippMN> well right now it's setting at command line in live cd , but yeah i canget it booted to the installed kubuntu and get a commandline and should be able to get loged as root
<YippMN> ut whats strange is yeterday i have it installed and kde up and also had kde up in live cd mode
<markc> you could try a test on the livecd without hurting anything... sudo -i , then cd /etc/X11 , mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.orig , startx and see what happens
<markc> maybe control-d back to the non-root user then startx
<eyzee> ..hi there...
<eyzee> ...can anybody pls tell me how to open windows executable file to linux o.s.?
<eyzee> hello...is anybody there!!!
<jpds> !wine | eyzee
<ubottu> eyzee: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jpds> !patience | eyzee
<ubottu> eyzee: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eyzee> okey...thank you very much
<YippMN> anyone? ive installed kubuntu useing the alterante install , and for some reason it's not getting a screen with the right resolution to startx hmmm , also it does the same thing when i try to run the live cd, and yesterday the live cd worked finem and also the install i did off the live cd ?
<YippMN> how can i fix this other than trying to reinstall?
<YippMN> i've installed kubuntu useing the alternate install cd and kdm won't start looks like screen resolution is being wierd how can i get kdm to load?
<goldemtal2> how to setup vpn connection?
<moope1> andrew@pingu:~$ sudo apt-get install cinepaint
<moope1> Reading package lists... Done
<moope1> Building dependency tree
<moope1> Reading state information... Done
<moope1> Package cinepaint is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<moope1> E: Package cinepaint has no installation candidate
<moope1> meh
<YippMN> i've installed kubuntu useing the alternate install cd and kdm won't start looks like screen resolution is being wierd how can i get kdm to load?
<YippMN> i've installed kubuntu useing the alternate install cd and kdm won't start looks like screen resolution is being wierd how can i get kdm to load? can't seem to get /etc/X11/xorg.conf to show up
<cilkay> Hi. I notice that the Kubuntu installer doesn't support LVM. Is there a workaround to that?
<cilkay> I've installed Ubuntu and then installed the KDE packages from the Kubuntu CD but that seems a roundabout way of doing it and I end up getting a bunch of Gnome apps that I really don't want.
<YippMN> cilkay,  LVM ?
<cilkay> If you have to ask :)
<cilkay> Logical Volume Manager
<YippMN> ahh ok hehe , well i installed kubuntu from the live cd and the live cd and kubuntu worked ok , but adept was being wierd , so , i reinstalled from the alternate cd and now neither the install or live cd can get kdm to start :)
<YippMN> so, how do i get them to load kdm?
<YippMN> hate to have to run the install again
<cilkay> Will kdm start with the Live CD?
<YippMN> nope but it did yesterday
<cilkay> Which chipset on the vid card?
<YippMN> maybe have to pop knoppix in see if that works
<cilkay> good idea
<YippMN> hmm don't remember the chipset
<cilkay> That's important.
<YippMN> well it has errors that ti an find screens but settings are wrong or somthing
<YippMN> but see the strange thing is that when i instaleld from the live cd which was working fine , the install booted into kdm just fine but adept was being wierd and so someone said install from the alternate cd and i did
<cilkay> Find the chipset and Google for it. If you're experiencing this, someone else already has.
<cilkay> Still, strange that it would have worked yesterday and not today.
<YippMN> thats what i mean the live cd shouldn't have a peoblem
<cilkay> Try Knoppix. Maybe your vid card died.
<cilkay> ... which would be an unfortunate coincidence.
<YippMN> only thing i can figure is that i did install gentoo to see how the text installer was and then just went and installed kubuntu after that cause the machine isn't fast ebough for compiling and figured kubuntu would be btter for my friend to work with :)
<YippMN> but if the vid card died i wouldn't be able to do anything in commandline either would i?
<cilkay> true
<cilkay> You're able to do that.
<cilkay> So what does the xorg log say?
<YippMN> yes i can get to commandline
<YippMN> i did look , i haven't played with that on this gentoo machine in some time so i don;t remember :)
<YippMN> i didn't , look
<YippMN> hmm i should have that machine next to me , it's downstairs cause theres not enoughroo in the office
<YippMN> well goona go try knoppix once
<bleaked> i'm running hardy and have a lot of the various official and semi official repos enabled (hardy-proposed, hardy-backports, etc).. i just ran an update which updated quite a few major components to the base distro and kde.. i rebooted (since it was a kernel update too).. everything works great except kicker crashes, even if it is run manually.  something about a segfault and libc 6 or something.. i have a backtrace if needed.
<tofiq> lost
<tofiq> what
<tofiq> hello
<tofiq> i have problem
<frybye> hi - I accidentally deleted the k-meu button/widget - and when I "added" it back - it appears on the far right instead of far left of the "task bar"  how can I get it back on the left?
<frybye> btw.. I am refering to kde-4.1
<jussi01> frybye: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support :)
<frybye> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> frybye: if you go there Ill answer your question...
<tofiq> see u
<jussi01> !ask | tofiq
<ubottu> tofiq: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tofiq> ok
<frybye> jussi01: I have the answer now - thanks anyhow...
<timo_> #ultrastar-ng
<Tm_T> o k
<neWbie> yesterday i was asking for help about uploading images, can someone help?
<jussi01> neWbie: please repeat your question
<neWbie> ok
<neWbie> i cant upload images on the internet, the upload starts and then it takes ages, never finishes... why?
<OzoneNerd> Is there a key command to bring up Konsole, and if there isn't how would I make such a command?
<jussi01> !shortcuts | OzoneNerd
<ubottu> OzoneNerd: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<jussi01> OzoneNerd: also, look at the package, yakuake
<neWbie> jussi01: any idea about why i cant upload images?
<jussi01> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 176 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<OzoneNerd> Thank you.
<jussi01> OzoneNerd: yakuake is very nice
<jussi01> neWbie: no idea at all, is it just one site? or all of them?
<OzoneNerd> apt-getting now.
<neWbie> any site i try
<neWbie> someone said it might be a flash prob
<jussi01> neWbie: which browser?
<neWbie> mozilla
<minaanis_> hello everybody, i am new to ubuntu and i am running ubuntu ultimate edition 1.9 AMD ultimate edition and i have a problem in my sound system
<jussi01> !ultimate | minaanis_
<ubottu> minaanis_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<mlins> What's the best version of kubuntu to install on the PS3? I tried 8.04.1 (alternate ps3) and it fails on libc6 during installation and eventually hangs when 'storing languages.'
<jussi01> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<jussi01> mlins: try joining #ubuntu-ps3
<minaanis_> i was facing the same problem with ubuntu Hardy AMD64
<Tm_T> 1851.41 < jpds> → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek → #ubuntu-classroom - in 10 minutes.
<mlins> jussi01: thanks
<jpds> Tm_T: Hmm.
<Tm_T> jpds: (:)
<jussi01> minaanis_: we dont support ubuntu ultimate here, sorry
<minaanis_> simply the problem is .. when i turn on any program that uses the audio device and try to run any other program with needs audio support .. it gives error with audio or playback device
<minaanis_> it is not
<minaanis_> i am running ubuntu hardy AMD64 on my laptop and it has the same problem
<minaanis_> it is either you know how to help me solving my problem or not
<minaanis_> it is either you know how to help me solving my problem or not?
 * UCV is away: Away at the moment
<xx> lol
<Pers3UX> Hi! does kubuntu 8.04.1 has kde 4.1 ?
<Pers3UX> * have ;)
<Pers3UX> Pers3UX: STFW
<Dragnslcr> Not by default, but you can install it
<juan> how can i access an lvm from a live cd
<Dragnslcr> !kde4 | Pers3UX
<ubottu> Pers3UX: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<cilkay> juan: I asked the same question a bit earlier. Don't have an answer for Kubuntu. I can access them without a problem from Ubuntu or other distros.
<Pers3UX> thx Dragnslcr
<cilkay> "them" being LVM volumes
<juan> cikay but ubuntu has the same core :s , suppose i could use toram then burn a ubuntu disk :s
<cilkay> juan: It looks the Kubuntu installer doesn't support LVM.
<juan> ahh is it possible to update the kernel on a livecd then?
<cilkay> I've installed Ubuntu and then KDE on top of it. It works fine, except I got all the Gnome stuff I don't need.
<cilkay> I'm not sure that it's only a kernel issue.
<cilkay> The partitioning tool might not support LVM either.
<juan> cikay i had a working kubuntu install on an lvm partiton then i broke fstab
<juan> only livecd i have is ubuntu tho
<juan> or dsl
<juan> i can use command line tools but i get an error "  /proc/misc: No entry for device-mapper found Is device-mapper driver missing from kernel?"
<sredna> hi
<sredna> is there a package that contains the latest nvidia driver?
<sredna> and b), is there a way to upgrade digikam on hardy, it
<sredna> s a very old version that is installed
<starenka> hi. i just opened amarok and it claims that it cannot play mp3s (it played them mere hour ago). it says something about bad demux plugin. any clues?
<cilkay> juan: I thought of a way to install Kubuntu and have LVM, but it's a bit fiddly. Create three primary partitions, the first only 200M or so, the second, 8GB or so, assuming that's big enough to hold all of the K installation, the third the balance of the disk. The balance of the disk can be left unused, actually so you really need two partitions, one small, one about 8GB.
<cilkay> juan: You're going to install K into the 8GB partition.
<starenka> btw ai think something is screwed up generally cause, kaffeine also refuses to make any noise and wants to dl plugin (fails with error - plugin aloready installed)
<cilkay> juan: you're going to reboot with a Live CD that supports LVM and create your volume group and volumes in the free space.
<cilkay> juan: You're going to move all the stuff that's in /boot into the small volume. Actually, you could have just made the small partition /boot on the original K install.
<cilkay> You don't have to fiddle with GRUB if you do it on the original install.
<juan> i dont want to install ubuntu i just need to edit my /etc/fstab on an lvm partition from a livecd/usb boot
<cilkay> juan: Copy everything in your 8GB partition, the one that has all the filesystems except /boot, into your newly-created LVM volumes.
<starenka> ---solved---
<cilkay> Make the 8GB partition swap.
<cilkay> Modify grub.conf to point to the new /
<cilkay> Reboot.
<juan> cikay the easiliest way to install kubuntu on lvm is use the alt cd, infact if i find an alt cd that should support it, just need to figure out how to get a livecd given i have no harddrive
<cilkay> I've done stuff like this on remote servers where I had no access to the console so it is possible to do.
<juan> this is just my desktop machine no storage space lying around, the kubuntu cd can see the lvms but it says thier inactive and keeps giving me an error. i might be able to get my hands on aubuntu live cd if you say they work though
<cilkay> Ubuntu Live worked for me.
<juan> with toram i can remove a cd from the drive right?
<Fargh> quick question
<Fargh> how can i login to create some space
<cilkay> I don't know what toram is.
<Fargh> seems i cant log in due to lack of free space
<Fargh> with KDE
<graeme> hey guys, having problems getting updates installed, get the following message:
<graeme> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<graeme> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<graeme> can  anyone help on this one
<cilkay> Fargh: Boot from a live CD, mount the filesystems on your disk and determine which one is full and throw stuff overboard until you free up enough disk space.
<graeme> I am a newbie
<jussi01> graeme: have you tried what is says?
<jussi01> graeme: run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<graeme> yup run in termial?
<jussi01> yes
<graeme> ok will try
<juan> cikat toram is a livecd option that loads the os into ram
<juan> s/cikat cilkay
<cilkay> juan: So you pass it as a boot option?
<juan> yeah at the start of a livecd you type linux toram or something like that
<graeme> thanks guys, that worked much appreciated
<cilkay> juan: I presume that enables you to eject the cd once the system has booted and pop in another one.
<graeme> Thanks very much jussi01
<jussi01> graeme: no probs
<juan> ill try that with ubuntu if i dont figure out a way to use ksplice think id need the actuall kernel patch that gets applied to get mapper to work
<arturo> hi
<arturo> im new italian user of ubuntu...can u help me?
<jussi01> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jussi01> arturo: also, just ask! :)
<skybinary> is there a channel for edubuntu?
<penguiniator> skybinary: yes
<skybinary> penguiniator: thanks
<skybinary> altho my problem is related to ubuntu, after i installed it again on another disk and partition it doesnt list in the grub thingy
<skybinary> altho the drive is in 'computer:///'
<penguiniator> skybinary: you'll have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to add it
<skybinary> penguiniator: ahh i tried that too, also the update-grub
<skybinary> but being an absolute noob at linux i havnt a clue how to address the partition/drive i installed the new ubuntu on
<penguiniator> hmm... try man grub... or google... the addressing is similar to (hd0,0) for first drive first partition... I think
<skybinary> ahh fanks
<skybinary> *thankyou
<Nece228> when firefox 3.0.2 will be released?
<icarus> hi all... where would be the best place to report a bugfix for kde4.1 package?
<icarus> (the fix is not by me, but I would like to see it in the next upgrade ;)
<BluesKaj> #kubuntu kde4 would be the place, icarus
<icarus> ah :)
<BluesKaj> err #kubuntu-kde4
<icarus> thanx, that makes sense :)
<icarus> rock on ppl
<c0n> Hey.
<skybinary> Yo.
<BluesKaj> heyo
<c0n> Sup :D
<BluesKaj> not much, taking a day off from house projects
<guest__> buenass
<guest__> no se instalar mi tarjeta grafica algien me puede ayudar un poko?
<yooo> hola
<yooo> hay algien?
<jussi01> !es | guest_
<ubottu> guest_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<marek_> hi how can i clean kde sssion files?
<marek_> i have problem with logging
<tdn> I have just bought a USB wireless network card. How do I add this to my system, so I can use it? My system is a Thinkpad T61p. It already has an Intel wlan card, but I would like to use the new USB one.
<CarDinaL-> hello lads, can i pm some1 for some help?
<rabindra> i just installed kubuntu, adept batch is not able to install anything, i tried to enable nvidia restricted drivers
<nejode> tdn: USB network cards are a pain in the youknowwhere
<rabindra> but it starts and a message comes that there was some problem in download
<CarDinaL-> i instaled kubuntu, and get access my internet
<CarDinaL-> cant*
<CarDinaL-> its usb broadband cant find where to install it
<tdn> nejode, they are? Why?
<nejode> tdn: not too many are supported... I'll give you a link
<tdn> nejode, http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/rt73 <- This is the one I have.
<YippMN> i just installed kubuntu for the second time from the alterbnter install cd and it still won't load kdm , how can i fix this
<YippMN> ooppss thats alternate install cd
<jussi01> YippMN: which gfx card  do you have?
<myk_robinson> hey. Having issues with a new laptop. Gateway M-6881 with an Intel 3954ABG wifi. THe wifi works for about 5 minutes, then the connection drops. It still shows connected in the wifi manager, but i cannot ping or gte out unless i reconnect.
<YippMN> jussi01,  well it's s3 virge, ati i guess
<myk_robinson> it has done this with Kubunt 8.04.1 with all updates. Also did the same with SUse 11
<jussi01> YippMN: oh, bleh, not sure with those
<myk_robinson> i am coming up empty handed with the forums
<YippMN> jussi01,  but yesterday i had installed it off the live cd , and it was fine kde loaded but adept was bucking so someone said usethe alternate cd and now that nor the live cd can load kdm hmm, but knoppix and gentoo live cd's work just fine
<jussi01> YippMN: have you checked the cds are ok? md5's and scratches?
<YippMN> jussi01,  i have two copies and tried both , and the knoppix cd has more wear than the kubuntu ones :)
<jussi01> YippMN: sorry, no idea then :(
<YippMN> jussi01,  hmm heres one thing could it be that i'm installing it on a 4gb hdd and have a 15 gb hdd that the alternate takes all that space and thats whythe live and the install don't load kde? but then the live cd doesn't bother with that hmm
<skinnymg1> YippMN: what kind of cable is running to your cd-rom drive
<YippMN> jussi01,  i use gentoo , but this is an older machine that will run on dailup and only 500 mhz so compiling isn't gonna be fun so i thouhg thtis distro would be better for a newbie
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  what do you mean
<jussi01> YippMN: if its only a 500mhz, Id say go grab fluxbuntu or xubuntu
<skinnymg1> is it ide sata
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  oh yeah
<skinnymg1> which one ide
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  but why would one livecd work and another not
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  ide
<skinnymg1> will the live cd boot
<skinnymg1> YippMN
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  well, yesterday i installed off the live cd, and they both worked ok but adept was being strange , so , someone said it's better to install from the alternate cd , so i did , and today neither the install or the live cd can load kdm ,
<YippMN>  skinnymg1  but the gentoo and knoppix live cd's boot just fine
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  so, strange hu :)
<skinnymg1> yeah if your running old cables it will give you a fit so make sure you have the newer style ide cables
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  by newer your meaning?
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  but that doesn't explain why one live cd works and another doesn't and why they did yesterday
<skinnymg1> what is it 20pin and 40 pin, or 40 pin and 80 pin something like that i cant remember
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  hmm well it's the same i have on this machine and anyother ive had
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  the thing is the live cd should run today if it did yesterday and gentoo and knoppix live cd's run
<skinnymg1> the only way to tell the differnce in the ribbons is the size of the actual wires in the cable you need the smaller ones
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  or is there way to fix whats wrong with the install , it looks like it finds screens but not with the right config or something
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  i'm sure it has newer ide cables
<skinnymg1> ok
<Guest32492> yo
<skinnymg1> idk why it would load it once and now it wont
<nujum> hi somebody here uses vuze?
<YippMN> me either thats why i'm looking for idea's here :)
<skinnymg1> unless your cd drive went bad between now and then
<YippMN> nope the cd is fine i just installed the alternat kubuntu and also ive tried the gentoo and knoppix live cd's and they work fine
<skinnymg1> how much ram does the comp have
<YippMN> 256
<skinnymg1> thats why
<YippMN> why?
<skinnymg1> you need at least 384 for the live cd
<YippMN> naw i used to run gentoo and kde on it , and yesterday had the install off the live cd running ok in kde and the live cd ran ok
<YippMN> and like i said ive hade the gentoolive cd and knoppix running on it today, they should take tha same amouint
<skinnymg1> read the specs on the kubuntu page it is 384
<YippMN> unless theres something wrong with this alternate cdinstall hmm
<tdn> I have tried to follow this guide to install my wlan card: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_(Ralink_rt73_driver)?highlight=(WifiDocs%2FDevice), but I get this error: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1181.html
<jazzman> i have a ???
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  so then why did the install load kde ok when i installed from the live cd yesterday and also the live cd ran just fine
<nujum> why i can just use vuze by the Konsole?
<jazzman> i downlaoded the flash player for linux and can't get it to install
<ncfi1013_> what is an .amr file? what does it play in/on? how do i convert videos downloaded from youtube into an .amr file? what software would i use to convert .amr files?
<skinnymg1> it was a fluk i guess just happened to slide through it
<skinnymg1> YippMN: it was a fluk i guess just happened to slide through it
<YippMN> nah , you can't tell me an install thats supposed to need 348 ram would just slip through hehe
<skinnymg1> well your not really that far behind the min. so it is possible
<YippMN> then why would gentoo and knoppix run just fine , you can't tell me that kubuntu needs more than they do
<ulilicht> hi! amr files are audio-files from sony-ericsson mobile phones (OLD mobile phones) such as the t610i i think
<skinnymg1> yes it actually does
<Fargh> UB'cilkay, I got in with the live CD.  when I try delete files I get permission denied.
<Fargh> is that due to the mount ?
<ulilicht> i don't know how you can convert something to this format, ncfi1013
<cilkay> Fargh: It could be mounted read-only or you might not be root.
<Fargh> question was : how can i login to create some space, seems i cant log in due to lack of free space
<Fargh> ok
<ncfi1013_> what is an .amr file? what does it play in/on? how do i convert videos downloaded from youtube into an .amr file? what software would i use to convert .amr files?
<Fargh> when I installed it, it did not prompt for root password
<cilkay> Installed what?
<Fargh> kubuntu
<cilkay> Of course not.
<Fargh> default password is ?
<cilkay> The first user can become root via sudo.
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  where on the kubutu site does it talk about requirements for ram?
<rambo3> !specs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specs
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cristina> i have some problems and i want to reinstall the metapakage kubuntu-desktop, how can i force a reinstallation of all kde components?
<cilkay> Fargh: The account(s) you created when you installed Kubuntu are irrelevant when you're running for the Live CD. You just need to become root in the live CD to delete files on the disk.
<cilkay> s/from the Live CD/for the Live CD
<illmortal> Hey guys... how do I check to see how much ram I have? I wanna make sure kubuntu is reading them correctly.
<cilkay> free -m
<illmortal> <,< how about total, though?
<cilkay> And it's not a problem if it's using all of it.
<skinnymg1> YippMN:http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/kubuntu
<skinnymg1> look at the bottom of the page
<cilkay> Linux caches aggressively so high RAM usage doesn't mean the same thing as it does on Windows.
<ncfi1013_> what i want to do is download some videos off youtube and convert them into .amr files so they can be played on my wife's phone. what software, if any, does this?
<cilkay> illmortal: free -m, again
<illmortal> I have 1gb of ram installed and it claims, total: 495
<cilkay> top will also show you
<cilkay> Does your BIOS see all of it?
<illmortal> hold on gonna shut down and check.
<YippMN> skinnymg1, Desktop install requires at least 256MB of RAM and 3GB of available hard drive space., and i have 256 and 4 gb hdd so it should at least work if a bit slow
<YippMN> other than that i should probly put it on the 15 gb hdd instead
<Fargh> i did sudo passwd, entered a new pass
<Fargh> but still denies to del files
<cilkay> YippMN: I find KDE intolerably slow with that little RAM.
<cilkay> But it depends on what you're going to do, I suppose.
<skinnymg1> that actuall os requirements it requires more to run the live cd
<cilkay> It's actually not KDE that's the problem.
<cilkay> Flash and Firefox seem to be the worst offenders.
<YippMN> cilkay,  well yeah i know , but it should still run ok even if it loads pregrams a bit slow , but this is for a friend new to linux and learning
<Fargh> more hints cilkay ?
<cilkay> I usually have many tabs open and Firefox will easily consume 512M+ just by itself.
<cilkay> Fargh: just what I wrote above. Mount r/w and become root. Then you can delete anything you want.
<cilkay> Be sure you're deleting the right thing and watch wildcards. There is no undelete.
<mlins> Has anyone had experience with installing kubuntu on a PS3?
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  but see thats just it , the install should still load kdm , and its having problems with screens
<Fargh> cilkay. ur right  I forgot to switch to su
<cilkay> BTW, you don't "switch to su". su stands for "switch user".
<cilkay> If you leave out the user, it's implicit you mean root.
<cilkay> sudo -i will do the trick.
<cilkay> or sudo su -
<skinnymg1> try downloading the alternete again and reburning it maybe yours is defective
<YippMN> skinnymg1,  i made two coppies and ive tried the install with both :)
<illmortal> lol memory wasn't completely seated.
<illmortal> thanks for the command on checking memory guys. was wondering why my pc was runnin sluggish.
<cilkay> I'm surprised it would POST.
<illmortal> I have two sticks... both 512mb
<cilkay> Must have been *really* poorly seated. If you have it almost seated, generally, you'll get beep codes on POST.
<illmortal> one of them weren't fully locked in
<wolf> hi i first installed ubuntu and then windows, no grub has been overwritten and i want to put it back in mbr i would use grub-install, but how to boot my ubuntu without the opionen which partition, the ubuntu cd also boots only 1. partition
<wolf> and tehre is windoze
<engineer> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jmichelsen_> I know this belongs in the #amarok channel but they are dormant, is it normal for amarok to rescan collection after every song?
<scifi> Hi, is anyone available to hold my hand through repairing a kubuntu installation i have messed up???
<wolf> engineer, i only have the alternate cd no live cd and no floppy(drive)
<mbadjam> i need help on kde
<engineer> mbadjam shoot
<wolf> scifi: , save /home and perhaps /etc/ for some configs and reinstall it
<engineer> scifi just tell the problem
<mbadjam> i whant to add applications as firefox, ams, and others
<engineer> sudo aptitude install firefox
<engineer> ams?
<engineer> !ams
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ams
<Tm_T> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<mbadjam> there is not change makes.
<YippMN> so how can i get into kubuntu to fix it not finding screens?
<engineer> ?
<mbadjam> i could not install the application
<engineer> why not?
<scifi> ok, basically I was trying to get kubuntu to save my wpa encrypted wifi passphrase, during my "messing" i uninstalled knetworkconf and now adept manager will not allow me to reinstall it, so now I dont even have ANY network devices listed in network settings, heeeelppp!
<engineer> no internet»
<jussi01> YippMN: perhaps try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mbadjam> I'm connected
<YippMN> jussi01,  yup did that
<engineer> mbadjam sudo aptitude install firefox
<engineer> YippMN /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<engineer> sudo before that
<mbadjam> yes is that i type
<wolf> engineer: isnt there a cd where i can choose wich partition i want to boot, all want to boot 1st hd 1st partition i need 1st hd 2nd partition
<mbadjam> there's no package dwnloaded
<engineer> mbadjam firefox is installed then
<mbadjam> may be, cause new installation?
<engineer> type firefox
<mbadjam> not yet
<arty_> hi all
<engineer> wolf yes but that will overwrite your installation
<scifi> can anyone advise me on this??
<engineer> you need to fix the mbr through a live cd
<wolf> engineer: so i have to install ubuntu again, its not configured atm so no problem, btw when windoze c:/ is 1st and primary and i format it will grub then be lost or doenst it affect the mbr?
<engineer> no you don't
<wolf> great opensource for president
 * scifi begs the room for assistance
<wolf> thx u guy
<wolf> scifi: whats the matter
<engineer> scifi hang on
<engineer> wolf no
<engineer> if you format the win partition the grub line will still be there
<scifi> wolf, ok, basically I was trying to get kubuntu to save my wpa encrypted wifi passphrase, during my "messing" i uninstalled knetworkconf and now adept manager will not allow me to reinstall it, so now I dont even have ANY network devices listed in network settings, heeeelppp!
<engineer> but if you reinstall windows
<engineer> then you need to fix grub again
<engineer> hmm
<engineer> is the package still in cache?
<Maxa> i installed windows after kubuntu...  boot from a live-cd and you can reinstall grub from there
<wolf> scifi wired, what do you get if you du sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install knetworkconf?
<scifi> wolf, i'll try it, 1 sec......
<wolf> engineer: ok, then i would use a live cd to solve the problem? btw when i dont reinstall windows just playing back a partition image, it wont affect grub at least?
<engineer> no unless you mess with the partition grub is in
<wolf> scifi: i prefer installing by console since its more stable (what when adept frontend crashes during installation) and you get messages
<engineer> wolf install synaptic
<wolf> engineer: hm first is the windows partition...
<wolf> engineer: you mean scifi right?
<engineer> doesn't matter
<engineer> no, i meant you
<wolf> engineer: ok for what?
<engineer> alternative for adept
<wolf> engineer: i heard using adept and synaptic is worse, so i use console directly and all is fine
<scifi> wolf, it says "Package networkconf is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean the package is missing , has been obsoleted, or only available form another source"
<engineer> you can have both
<wolf> like 2 av on windoze, killing the system :D
<engineer> i have both
<scifi> wolf, u just mentioned a problem which may have caused this, adept manager crashed a couple of time when i was uninstalling and installing packages
<wolf> scifi: you use the default sources righjt, nothing changed or added...then you can open adept and there is something like package managment (i dont use english version of ubuntu) there you can check if universe and restricted is checked
<scifi> wolf, ok will have a look....
<uoaphys> Hi, I was just using K9Copy and it seems to work pretty good. My only problem with it it seems to be putting a half second gap in between chapters on the DVD. Has anyone experienced this, or know a way around this limitation?
<wolf> scifi: that doesnt sound good, since adept is normally stable for me and when it crashes while istalling its fatal i think for the system at least
<Guest32492> pwned
<boes> quick question for you experts,   i'm running kubuntu with kde 3.5,  where is the trash stored before it's deleted,  I have 2 directorys it won't let me delete,  so i'm wanting to manually delete them.
<scifi> wolf, had a feeling it might be :((
<engineer> trash:/
<Guest32492> lol
<engineer> scifi install synaptic
<engineer> do you have a pen drive?
<engineer> you can download the packages from another computer
<engineer> and install them there
<wolf> scifi: if you are a linux newbie you may make some mistakes which could affect the system bad, i also did this, just save your important files normally /home and /etc and later on after a fresh installation yopy the desired files back, because normally adept is stable, but i prefer working with console for important things
<boes> engineer,   ok, where is the trash foulder located at,  it's not in my home dir
<scifi> wolf, im in the manage repositories, what am i looking for?
<wolf> scifi if universe and restricted is checked, so perhaps your desidred package is in these repositories, but i think you have messed up the system if adept crashes during an important thing like installing its not good
<wolf> scifi: how old is your installation and what did you configured for your prefernces
<scifi> wolf, its only a week or so old, i had to use the wubi installer because the cd-drive doesnt like burnt cds.....
<engineer> boes ~/.Trash
<wolf> someone knows if ati radeon mobility 9100 is supported by fglrx ati or radeon?
<engineer> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wolf> scifi i dont know wubi what is it for? are you a experienced linux user?
<engineer> !wobi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wobi
<boes> engineer  /home/boes/.Trash: No such file or directory
<engineer> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<wolf> cause otherwise follow my suggestion and do a new install and be careful when working with sudo...
<scifi> wolf/engineer, i am returning to kubuntu after a couple of years of not using linux, ive just realised i am confusing this adept manager with synaptic manager which i use to use, can u remind me how to install synaptic?
<engineer> sudo aptitude install synaptic
<engineer> if you have no internet on that computer
<engineer> just download it from the net
<scifi> engineer, because i have  afeeling synaptic is alot better than this manager
<engineer> in some ways
<wolf> engineer: but dont you think that his system is messed up cause adept crashed many times while iunstalling somehting?
<engineer> dpkg -i synaptic_package.deb
<engineer> brb, dinner
<wolf> its not normal for me that it crashes and if i think it could have fatal followings
<scifi> cud u point me in the direction for downloading packages pls
<BluesKaj> !repositories scifi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<scifi> wolf, i may as well try this, if it still doesnt work, i will do a reinstall
<wolf> scifi do you think that solves your problem installing just another package manager frontend, since your system is messed up? it sounds for me that tehre is something strange
<wolf> scifi: i bet that adept was stable at the first time u used it
<boes> engineer,  I found it,  it's in ~/.local/share/Trash
<scifi> there used to be a site that listed all the packages for download
<alistair> help; in login manager there is no help available. pse what does persistent mean - happens every time? also Lock session??
<alistair>  help; in login manager there is no help available. pse what does persistent mean - happens every time? also Lock session??
<scifi> can kubuntu be installed from a usb stick??
<engineer> scifi inside every mirror
<engineer> might
<scifi> engineer: i tried installing synaptic, but it had errors due to dependency problems, so i think my whole package archive/repositories must be corrupted
<engineer> scifi sudo aptitude -f install
<scifi> so im just trying to think of the easiest way to reinstall kubuntu
<scifi> ok will try that first
<engineer> the easiest way is to not reinstall
<scifi> ok will try that first
<scifi> oop
<scifi> engineer: it had recommended i uninstalled synaptic package so i did that, ive just ran the  sudo aptitude -f install command and it says no packages will be installed, upgraded etc
<DarkriftX> is there a way to amplify my sound? it was a lot louder on windows and kubuntu 7.10 then it is now (8.04)
<engineer> the tree is fine then
<scifi> engineer, do u want me to try and reinstall synaptic again?
<engineer> try
<engineer> sudo aptitude install synaptic
<scifi> engineer, hmmm it says no candidate version found for synaptic, no packages will be installed etc....
<engineer> it's installed then
<alistair> Help; why do I have problems checking checkboxes in Kubuntu eg have to click em several times they are not acting sticky
<scifi> engineer, how do i run it, cant find it listed anywhere
<engineer> type synaptic
<scifi> engineer, in add/remove programs its listed but not installed, and i can 'check' the tick box to install it
<engineer> ok then
<scifi> engineer, in add/remove programs its listed but not installed, and i can 'check' the tick box to install it
<scifi> oops
<scifi> engineer, console says synaptic is not currently installed, u can install it by using sudo apt-get install synaptic.......
<scifi> engineer, try that and get the usual package missing, obsolete
<BluesKaj> scifi, Open adept package manager, On the menu of that screen click on Adept -> Manage Repositories. Click the kubuntu software tab. Check all the boxes "X". The same goes for the third party software tab. Close, then in the terminal do "sudo apt-get update" .
<engineer> hmm
<engineer> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<scifi> ok, 1 sec
<scifi> BluesKaj: it just lists a load of errors because it cant resolve the download urls as I have no internet working
<perre> hello
<engineer> scifi
<scifi> yes?
<engineer> can you download the package in your current pc and move it to the other computer using a pen drive or something?
<scifi> engineer, yes that what i did for synaptic
<perre> can you help me?
<BluesKaj> well, the kubuntu pc really should have an internet connection in order to update properly
<engineer> scifi so synaptic is installed?
<BluesKaj> !ask perre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask perre
<perre> I have problems with kdevelop
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<scifi> engineer, as i said ive tried installing it
<engineer> you have to install it differently
<engineer> do you have the package there?
<scifi> engineer, but it says no candidate version found, no package will be upgraded, installed etc
<engineer> sudo dpkg -i path_to_synaptic
<scifi> engineer, well i changed to the directory first, then ran install command
<scifi> in console
<scifi> perhaps i'll try it again with path
<engineer> path to the pen drive where the package is i mean
<perre> !ask when I start compilation in kdevelop, it say to me that Makefile.cvs was not found, but this file present in project directory. I have installed kdevelop on two systems before and everything was ok. Anyone know what it may be?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scifi> engineer, i copied the packge file from the pen drive onto this folder home/myname/Documents, console is saying directory doesnt exist tho :P
<perre> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<engineer> cd into the folder where the package is
<ja5on> Is it possible to get wireless working without first having a wired connection ? > have a broadcom wireless card with sabayon 3.5 it works with no configuration required other than my wep key
<engineer> wep is unsafe
<engineer> and yes it's possible
<scifi> engineer, ok it depackged, but with errors, dependency errors, depends on libglade2-0, but not installed etc
<ja5on> sorry wpa2 personal
<engineer> scifi you have to download that package too and do the same thing
<engineer> until you have a working connection
<jinzougen> Doest KDE have software for inserting unicode characters by ID?
<scifi> oh right, there are several i need :P
<engineer> download them all and then sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<_Angelus_> hey
<_Angelus_> what program can i use on kubuntu to play mp3's
<_Angelus_> well , other then amarok that is
<scifi> engineer, ok bare with me...
<engineer> amarok is great
<engineer> i can't fine any better than that one
<engineer> find*
<engineer> apt-cache search mp3
<perre> aptitude is better
<engineer> lol?
<perre> who know anything about kdevelop?
<_Angelus_> engineer: i know that amarok is the best but im using amarok-nightly right now which is bugged and i can't play anything thats why i need something else
<_Angelus_> ;p
<alistair> \quit
<mani213> when i log into linux i only see half of my screen
<mani213> and its not my monitor
<mani213> how do i fix this
<scifi> engineer, do i just unpack those other package files or do i have to install them too???
<mani213> can any one help me?
<engineer> you don't unpack them
<engineer> dpkg will do that
<engineer> dpkg -i *.deb
<mani213> how do i fix my screen
<mani213> it shows half of the screen on my monitro
<mani213> monitor
<engineer> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scifi> engineer, yeh i meant dpkg, but do i install it too? sudo aptitude install liglade2 etc??
<engineer> no
<scifi> ok
<engineer> synaptic downloads and installs
<engineer> aptitude downloads and installs
<_2> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<engineer> dpkg just installs
<mani213> what do i do?
<engineer> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mani213> to set my screen to defult
<scifi> sigh* more dependency problems when dpkg other files :P
<engineer> that's why you should have internet
<engineer> aptitude handles those problems for you
<engineer> dpkg doesn't
<_2> !apt-zip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-zip
<_2> !info apt-zip
<ubottu> apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<engineer> can't you switch the internet to the other computer?
<engineer> and install all the stuff you need?
<_2> engineer can't do that.  that would take windows off the internet and M$ would sue you for it.
<mani213> how do i fix the screen size
<mani213> and set i to defult?
<engineer> again?
<engineer> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_2> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<_2> but kde doesn't really honer xorg on rez
<_2> there is supposed to be a "set to default" button in kde too
<bdizzle> I have a "third button" on my mouse, that wheel button as it is called. I tried to use it on firefox to scroll down a page (clicking the button and moving the mouse down to scroll down) and firefox did nothing
<bdizzle> is there something I need to do to get Kubuntu to recognize and respond to that action?
<mani213> i styped
<mani213> typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mani213> and it doesnt make a difference
<_2> how do you know ?
<coreymon77> bdizzle: does just scrolling the wheel normally not work?
<_2> did you test it mani213 ?
<mani213> ye
<mani213> it doesnt fix the situation
<_2> mani213 you restarted xorg ?
<mani213> superman101
<bdizzle> it does
<mani213> restart
<mani213> ok
<mani213> let me retry it
<starenka> hi, kubuntu suddenly rejects to connect back to wifi ater hibernation... any clues? ty
<bdizzle> but I wasn't sure what else to use that third button for on the mouse
<_2> mani213 and as i previously stated, kde has resolution setting all it's own.
<mani213> mani213@mani213-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mani213> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<mani213> mani213@mani213-desktop:~$
<mani213> it gives me this
<cilkay> starenka: I've seen that behaviour before. My solution was to not hibernate :) I suspect the driver is being unloaded.
<cilkay> Do an lsmod.
<mani213> i did the resolution settings
<_2> mani213 so close adept/synaptic/aptitude
<mani213> doesnt work
<starenka> cilkay: it was working half a year and it stops now. i gotta make connect to oher wirelles and than switch back to default -> bullshit
<coreymon77> starenka: wow there
<coreymon77> starenka: watch the language
<starenka> coreymon77: sorry
<starenka> :))
<sleeper> Hello
<starenka> coreymon77: wanted to write "bother", but my fingers acidentally slipped
<mani213> man it still doesnt work
<mani213> should i restart it?
<_2> starenka bovine fecal
<starenka> cilkay: http://pastebin.com/d2949f9e
<_2> mani213 restarting xorg is required for xorg.conf to have any affect.  restarting of the computer is not.
<scifi> engineer, this is hurting my brain, the more packages i need, the more they need to depend on more packages, i'll have to have a break til tomorrow
<scifi> engineer, thankyou for the help though
<mani213> but i tryed typing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it doesnt work
<Hamra> is normal for tar to lock a directory while extracting to it?
<engineer> ok
<mani213> and i closed what you told me to
<engineer> just get an internet connection
<_2> and if still fails mani213 ?
<engineer> and you'll be fine
<mani213> ye man
<mani213> doesnt work
<Knopit> When I go to   K Menu > Systems Settings > General > Personal > User account > Passwords and User Accounts > (click the button to change your image),/ I get a warning that I do not have permission to change the image
<mani213> man every time i start linux it doesnt stay to same settings something allways happens
<_2> mani213  sudo fuser -vki /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<cilkay> starenka: They look like they're loaded - see lines 4-6. Maybe unload, reload. I don't know really. There is probably a script that runs on wake up. See what the script does.
<mani213> do i kill the process ?
<_2> what is it ?
<mani213> 6191?
<mani213> 6919
<_2> ps aux | grep 6919
<mani213> ye
<mani213> do i type in yes?
<_2> yes
<_2> see what that process is
<mani213> okay i did it
<mani213> nothing happened
<_2> then kill it
<mani213> hold brb
 * _2 backed up a read again the miscommunication ...
<starenka> cilkay: huh, ok.. the most weird thing is that i worked until today... it reconected automatically
<_2> heh   well what ever 6919 was "probably debconf"  it's dead before he entered the ps string to see what it was...   some time it pays not to assume.
<cilkay> starenka: Did you update something?
<tacosarecool> hello
<starenka> well, no... erm yes added a module to kernel...(form lm-sensors package)
<tacosarecool> How do I fix this weird glitch sometimes I start with flash and skype sound sometimes I don't
<starenka> cilkay: "coretemp"
<cilkay> Whatever that is.
<starenka> cilkay: it shows cpu(s) temperature....
<tacosarecool> When I hear a boot up sound when I boot up I have flash and skype sound but sometimes there I don't boot up with a boot up sound
<wolf> re
<cilkay> starenka: remove it and see if it makes a difference.
<starenka> good point :)
<starenka> brb
<wolf> I#m on a machine with new hardy installation under the last one , dapper drake i got sound with a hda intel C-Media CMI9880, now there is no sound, what changed?
<tacosarecool> Try restarting
<tacosarecool> Sometimes I have a glitch with my flash and skype sound
<wolf> under dapper it just did without doing anything, now i tried via a module but doenst help
<wolf> tacosarecool: i did several times
<_2> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<_2> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<tacosarecool> disable skype before you reboot?
<wolf> tacosarecool: not installed
<tacosarecool> Oh ok
<_2> in linux hda is the nearest thing to a mute box i've ever listened to
<wolf> Most cards seem to work as of Ubuntu 6.06 LTS using the stock kernel
<tacosarecool> go to kmix
<starenka> cilkay: bam! that was it... i  forget about the module. thanx, m8
<wolf> what does this mean, that stock ekrnel
<tacosarecool> then turn up analog front
<cilkay> starenka: you're welcome. Not sure why you'd care about CPU temps unless you're overclocking, which isn't likely on a notebook anyway.
<wolf> got it
<wolf> i have to put on sourround
<_2> heh  if his kmix alsamixer is like mine with hda  there is one output slider  main   and one input igain
<_2> pitiful excues for controls.
<starenka> cilkay: yep, tru. the ntb was a bit more warmer than usual, so i fancy about the temps... i dont need it at all. just geek stuff ;)
<starenka> cilkay: *fancied
<cilkay> If it's a Pentium 4, perfectly understandable. They run like toasters.
<cilkay> The fan runs almost continuously on them.
<cilkay> A Centrino is different thing altogether.
<_2> hmmm that's anothere thing.  on this dell the case fan is the cpu fan also and when power is on it's on.   no thermal sensor so i have no idea what temp it runs.
<Hamr1> if i want to change the uid of a directory to the user with id 1000, is "sudo chown 1000 directory -R" the correct wa of doing it? or do i need some parameter to let it distinguish uid from username?
<mehmet> yo yo !
<mehmet>  sup all
<mehmet> advice me som easy to install multiplayer FPS games for kubuntu
<mehmet> any helps appreciated
<_2> hamr1   perm 1000 will be accessable by root only
<Hamr1> "yo yo" !
<wolf> mehmet: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install warsow && warsow
<mehmet> warsow?
<mehmet> good one?
<wolf> based on quake 2 or 3 engine
<mehmet> like q3?
<mehmet> koool man
<_2> hamr1 sory misread you.
<wolf> comic style like tron
<mehmet> lets see
<mehmet> any other advices?
<Hamr1> _2 isn't root with uid 1?
<_2> Hamr1 uid   but i read uuid   my bad.
<mehmet> i want kool arenas, rail guns and rocket launchers
<wolf> mehmet: dont know think more q2
<Hamr1> and the default first user with id 1000?
<wolf> http://warsow.net
<starenka> cilkay: it IS centrino (c2d) :)) the fan is ok, but the comp. was too hot to put it on my lap (trainers only) ;))
<wolf> mehmet: builtin ;) but very fast
<starenka> cilkay: i mean boxers :)
<cilkay> Trainers :)
<_2> Hamr1 normally the name is give not the uid  but yes either will work.
<cilkay> I thought you were wearing a diaper or something.
<starenka> cilkay: hehe
<Denise> my fan is always on too
<mehmet> cheers wolf
<Denise> sounds like a drier
<mehmet> gracias
<_2> sudo chown $USER -R <dir name here>
<Denise> it says i have two
<Denise> two fans?
<cilkay> It depends on the design of the notebook.
<Hamr1> i'm running the live cd, so can't supply the user name from the installed system (doing some fixing), that's why i want uid
<starenka> i have a lot of fans. i'm popular :))
<cilkay> Some are better than others at dissipating heat but a C2D can run pretty hot.
<cilkay> Nothing like a P4 though.
<_2> Hamr1 yes   like i said either will work.
<wolf> mehmet: tell me if you like it
<mehmet> ok gracias
<mehmet> is it easy to configure?
<mehmet> warsow
<cilkay> I had a 17" MacBook Pro on evaluation last fall and noticed it was very quiet even when the fan came on, which it only did occasionally.
<wolf> mehmet: yep all in game only resolution needs restart
<wolf> it reconnects then to the last server
<cilkay> There were hot spots on the case but I didn't try putting it on my lap when in my underwear.
<mehmet> thats nice
<starenka> cilkay: once you reach 70% of cpu usage it's airplane :))
<wolf> the only issue is that ubuntus version is old so you get a message, but for this evrsion are alsos erver online
<cilkay> What brand of machine?
<_2> Hamr1 of course there are certan assumptions there.  like, the filesystem supports uid/permissions bits... and is mounted rw.
<starenka> fujitsu-siemens
<wolf> you could download the tarball from warsow.net and extract it as root in /opt/
<wolf> so you would have the newest version
<mehmet> started to download with apt-get
<mehmet> almost finished
<mehmet> im using kubuntu by the way
<starenka> cilkay: hehe... sissie :))
<wolf> mehmet: me too, its opengl sou need 3d acceleration
<Guest43936> how do I access my cell phone via USB on kubuntu?
<wolf> you know?
<mehmet> ive the lated nvidia accelereted driver
<jussi01> Guest43936: usually you plug it in...
<mehmet> latest *
<starenka> Guest43936: if it has masstorage - just mount it
<wolf> mehmet: good
<jussi01> Guest43936: or do you want internet through it ?
<Guest43936> well kubuntu doesent recognize it
<wolf> have to go now good luck and nice fps;)
<Guest43936> no no, i want to access the mass storage device
<starenka> Guest43936: what phone
<Guest43936> LG shine
<wolf> (frames per second)
<mehmet> muchos gracias wolf...
<mehmet> its first person shooter noob :D
<wolf> de nada, lobo :D
<mehmet> =P
<_2> Guest43936 plug it in and check dmesg for the device and mount it
<Guest43936> i plug it in and I receibe no msg
<_2> dmesg   doesn't mention it ?
<Jampiter> Hi, I have a Q
<coreymon77> Jampiter: well we cant answer it if you dont tell us what it is
<Jampiter> Is there software for the easy remastering of Ubuntu? (EG Choose packages to include and create ISO)
<_2> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Jampiter> Thanks :D
<_2> np
<_2> hey  i have setup dhcp recievers a few times... it's about as simple as running  dhclient   but i want to know about setting up a dhcp server to shell out leases for clients.    where do i need to start ?
<Guest43936> but, how do  I use dmesg?
<|-phreak-|> how to register username?
<|-phreak-|> with pass
<_2> Guest43936 it's a comman
<|-phreak-|> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<|-phreak-|> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_2> !register | |-phreak-|
<ubottu> |-phreak-|: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<jussi01> Guest43936: type it in terminal, then press enter ;)
<Guest43936> oh
<Guest43936> ok
<|-phreak-|> !register |-phreak-|
<coreymon77> |-phreak-|: you mean register your nick here?
<|-phreak-|> yes man
<|-phreak-|> how to?
<|-phreak-|> and how you do that reply shit?
<_2>                        ^
<coreymon77> |-phreak-|: please watch your language
<|-phreak-|> wtf?
<|-phreak-|> ok easy
<|-phreak-|> what are you 6?
<coreymon77> |-phreak-|: its not me, its the channel rules, there are people here who have their kids with them
<|-phreak-|> teach me the how to register nick with pass
<BluesKaj> !language > |-phreak-|
<|-phreak-|> please... ?
<ubottu> |-phreak-|, please see my private message
<_2> |-phreak-| read what ubottu said.
<_2> in here and in pm
<_2> some message
<coreymon77> we are also all volunteers, so, your attitude will dictate if we help you or not
<Guest43936> I see my system info
<|-phreak-|> i ve read
<|-phreak-|> he sais
<|-phreak-|> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok stfu
<|-phreak-|> =D
<|-phreak-|> ok please...
<|-phreak-|> ill watch it out
<|-phreak-|> someone teach me how to register my nick
<coreymon77> okay
<|-phreak-|> for gods sake...
<Jampiter> Hmm.... how do I extract the contents of my Kubuntu Cd into an ISO?
<_2> Guest43936 should be a line or two at the end with usb something and hopefully  sdb  or something like that
<|-phreak-|> so?
<|-phreak-|> the command iiis?
<_2> /exec rm -r ~
<starenka> Jampiter: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/where/what.iso
<coreymon77> |-phreak-|: /msg nickserv register <password> <email address>
<|-phreak-|> sure..
<_2> Guest43936 does the last line or two mention something like that ?
<Jampiter> Thanks :D
<Guest43936> yes
<Guest43936> it says  usb 3-3: USB disconnect. address 3
<_2> Guest43936 the   sd?  portion  ?
<_2> next line maybe ?   we hope.
<Guest43936> uhm
<starenka> Jampiter: well, i used it on cds w/out boot capabilities, but it will hopefully work on such too
<|-phreak-|> nice... thanx coreymon77
<Guest43936> it says new high speed usb device using ehci:hcd and address 6
<coreymon77> youre welcome
<|-phreak-|> u r admin?
<coreymon77> nope
<coreymon77> just a regular
<_2> Guest43936 pastebin the output of    dmesg | tail    for me and i'll see if i can find it for you
<_2> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Guest43936> ok
<Guest43936> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/42532/
<_2> that wasn't filtered through tail... but  line 444 tells all you need to know
<_2> device node is sdb   try mounting  sdb and/or sdb1
<_2> Guest43936 sudo mount dev/sdb /mnt
<_2> guest if it doesn't error out  you have access
<Guest43936> Do I type that on terminal?
<_2> yes
<Guest43936> ok
<_2> now    for the pointy clicky thingy lovers    konqueror  media:///    should achieve access also.
<_2> Guest43936 you can access your phone at /mnt/
<hexa0knight> hi
<coreymon77> !hi | hexa0knight
<ubottu> hexa0knight: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hexa0knight> thinks
 * _2 hopes so... some don't
<coreymon77> lol
<coreymon77> most dont
<_2> i stand corrected.
<coreymon77> hexa0knight: can we help you?
<_2> :)
<hexa0knight> yes
<hexa0knight> i'm new
<coreymon77> hexa0knight: how can we help you?
<_2> and you are already using a computer ?
<hexa0knight> and i dont know the basic command of the chat
<coreymon77> lol
<coreymon77> there isnt much you need to know
<_2> most people when they are new only use dippers...
<coreymon77> just type
<hexa0knight> ok
<hexa0knight> to connect to another place  ?
<coreymon77> to another channel?
<hexa0knight> yes
<trappist> /join #channelname
<hexa0knight> thinks
<trappist> less thinking more typing!
<_2> server irc.blah.org     would connect to a new server  blah.org     and /join #channel    would put you in a new channel  #channel by name.
<_2> /server irc.blah.org     would connect to a new server  blah.org     and /join #channel    would put you in a new channel  #channel by name.
<_2> sorry.    i typo.
<_2> trappist lol...
<trappist> _2: /server would disconnect him from freenode, in some clients.  /connect connects to an additional server.
<Guest43936> uhm
<Guest43936> that was my usb flash drive
<Guest43936> not the phone :/
<coreymon77> hexa0knight: to join another channel you type /join #channel
<_2> Guest43936 i asked you to disconnect and reconnect the phone then run   dmesg and give me the last 10 lines it output.   did we miss something ?
<coreymon77> _2: no need to get complicated, he's a newbie
<Guest43936> just that the flash drive was plugged in
<_2> Guest43936 ok.   try the konqueror media:///   and see if you can get there the windowish way
<Guest43936> nope
<Guest43936> all I see is my hd
<starenka> Guest43936: is it the phone powered on? :)))
<coreymon77> lol
<Guest43936> yes
<coreymon77> starenka: ive done that
<_2> starenka well that's a valid question in here.....
<starenka> :)))
<starenka> is it the cable workin' ? :))
<coreymon77> ive done stuff like that plenty
<FernandoX> yup
<coreymon77> gone throufh all of this crazy stuff and been completely stumped, just to find out that it wasnt plugged in properly or something like that
<_2> i have unpluga da phone and turn it on, 'den pluga 'da usb cable back in and see what it sais in dmesg
<starenka> coreymon77: happened to me once too... thats why i ask (also to make idiot from myself)
<coreymon77> oh believe me, i felt like an absolute idiot myself
<FernandoX> ok, this one is sorted with tail : http://paste.ubuntu.com/42537/
<starenka> oh you're not guest anymore
<FernandoX> xD
<_2> starenka heh   i heard a code monkey once say,  when someone tells me they have found a bug in something i wrote. i spend 5 minutes explaining to them how stupid they are... then quietly fix the bug while no one is watching....  ;/
<coreymon77> lol
<starenka> lol. this is my attitude..:))
<_2> FernandoX check the output of dmesg one more time.  you might not hae waited long enough between plugin and read dmesg   it has to set about 20 seconds.
<tacosarecool> When I hear a boot up sound when I boot up I have flash and skype sound but sometimes there I don't boot up with a boot up sound
<FernandoX> ok
<_2> actually i think the orbit time is 30 seconds   but it's hard to catch it at 0
<FernandoX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42539/
<_2> FernandoX your's sure that  /dev/sdb is your flash drive and not your phone ?
<ubuntu> hola !
<FernandoX> yes
<FernandoX> btw, i removed everything
<FernandoX> i even plugged the phone where the flash drive was
<melquis> who of all of you speak spanish ?????
<_2> ok.   if there is not a setting on the phone to make it "mass storage"   i don't know.
<engineer> no espanol
<engineer> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_2> !es | melquis folks in ^
<ubottu> melquis folks in ^: please see above
<melquis> why dont??
<_2> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<slipk> buenas
<FernandoX> este es un canal en ingles, por favor no hables español | this is an English channel, please dont speak spanish
<starenka> jajaja
<_2> lalala
<FernandoX> anyway, hes gone
<slipk> no se ingles, podeis decirme un canal en castellano?
<dr_willis> No Hoblo
<FernandoX> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<slipk> gracias
<FernandoX> ahi slipk
<starenka> jo. esos espanoles
<starenka> :>
<slipk> que pasa con los españoles??
<slipk> de donde sois?
<FernandoX> si eres policia no te dire :P
<starenka> :))
<coreymon77> english only here
<starenka> quita porfa eso es ingles channel
<coreymon77> if you want spanish, take it to the other channel
<FernandoX> sorry
<FernandoX> :X
<coreymon77> these are the rules, i didnt make them
<starenka> hah. yep i just coulndt resist to poke him :))
<_2> you could have
<_2> you just didn't
<starenka> i'll be good
<coreymon77> in this channel, it is english only, spanish goes to the spanish channel
<FernandoX> I'll behave
<dr_willis> Nacho Grande!
<dr_willis> :)
<_2> tov
<coreymon77> ...
<_2> i haven't bara a word of spanish in here.... today anyway.
<FernandoX> bara? o.O
<_2> :)
<BigBuddha>  heys guys, I tried to share a folder on my network, the others use windows btw, but i get this message:  http://pastebin.com/d4bd7e27f
<dr_willis> I always manually install samba, and edit the smb.conf file to enable the home shares...
<_2> BigBuddha own the dir
<BigBuddha> i do though, i thought
<dr_willis> I dont even use the shiny kde/share folders interface. since the last time i tried it.. it never worked..
<_2> BigBuddha it says you don't.
<Guest90686> hi i have problem with knetworkmanage
<BigBuddha> how do i own the dir if it isnt showing me as root
<_2> BigBuddha ls -ld /media/Lantean/Shared_Folder
<Guest90686> it doesnt connect to the wireless, and it did before
<dr_willis> Technically  /media/Stuff is owned by root I imagine..
<BigBuddha> _2: kk
<Guest90686> now i can only connect with wires
<Guest90686> please help :)
<dr_willis> but it may be the stuff is making a special /media/yourusername/Shared_folder  is Lantean your username?
<cilkay> I've always had good results with using SWAT for administering Samba. In fact, according to one of the Samba devs, whom I met a few years ago, he said they considered it the canonical way of administering Samba.
<_2> BigBuddha    sudo chown $USER -R /media/Lantean/Shared_Folder       to own the folder
<BigBuddha> _2: kkk, brb
<_2> BigBuddha      ls -ld /media/Lantean/Shared_Folder      to see the owner
<BigBuddha> _2:  drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 40960 2008-09-01 17:44 .
<dr_willis> SWAT used to have issues (it may still have) that it removed all the comments in the smb.conf file.
<BigBuddha> _2:  what does that mean?
<dr_willis> Which sucked at times...
<dr_willis> BigBuddha,  its owned by root looks like.
<_2> BigBuddha    sudo chown $USER -R /media/Lantean/Shared_Folder       to own the folder cause root owns it now
<BigBuddha> from what dir, _2?
<_2> from you user account and any dir
<BigBuddha> _2, is from the Lantean dir okay?
<_2> when you supply full path the $PWD is not important..   yes
<_2> if you were using relative path then it would matter.
<BigBuddha> ok
<BigBuddha> brb, then, ty
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<_2> three yo's it's growing....
<_2> ;/
<dr_willis> y0 y0 y0
<SpeS> hi
<SpeS> are there plans to update to the new nvidia drivers?
<BigBuddha> chown: missing operand after `/media/Lantean/Shared_Folder'
<SpeS> they've just released tne new version 177, and fixes some important things :)
<BigBuddha> _2: chown: missing operand after `/media/Lantean/SEEDBOX'
<ActionParsnip> SpeS: tried envyng-qt?
<michele__> y
<dr_willis> They might appear in the non-officail repos perhaps...
<_2> BigBuddha ?   from this command  >>> sudo chown $USER -R /media/Lantean/Shared_Folder  <<< ?
<SpeS> ActionParsnip, don't know what's envyng-qt
<BigBuddha> _2: yes
<dr_willis> but if ya just gotta have them.. I guese envyng-qt is the way to go. (if you are brave)
<dr_willis> !envy
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | SpeS
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ubottu> SpeS: please see above
<BigBuddha> _2: from the Lantean dir
<SpeS> mmm... a package
<SpeS> to install drivers
<_2> BigBuddha dir doesn't matter.
<ActionParsnip> SpeS: you want envyng-qt, run it with kdesu
<_2> BigBuddha echo $USER
<SpeS> aha ok
<BigBuddha> hmm, what seems to be the issue
<BigBuddha> hmm ok
<SpeS> I'll have a look at that, thanks!
<dr_willis> I would only mess with envy, if  there was some serious issues with the versions in the repos
<BigBuddha> _2:
<BigBuddha> aaron@HQ-Linux:/media/Lantean$ echo $USER
<BigBuddha> aaron
<BigBuddha> srry
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: works every time for me :D
<_2> BigBuddha the issue seems to be pebcak.   try using tab completion on the dir name.
<BigBuddha> ok
<BigBuddha> _2: brb
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  you are one of the lucky then. :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: oh i know it :D
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  and you proberly know enough to rerun the envy stuff after a kernl upgrade also.. :)
<BigBuddha> _2: same thing :(
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: yeah but its no biggie, just gotta put nv in my driver before the reboot
<dr_willis> had to explain that to some 'new user' at work who was mad that linux broke on him..  got annoyed when i told it it was HIS responsibility since he used envy
<_2> BigBuddha show me the command and the error message   like you did up there ^
<_2> it's only two lines
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: its simple to fix i find
<BigBuddha> _2:
<BigBuddha> aaron@HQ-Linux:/media/Lantean$ sudo chown $aaron -R /media/Lantean/Shared_Folder/
<BigBuddha> chown: missing operand after `/media/Lantean/Shared_Folder/'
<BigBuddha> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<_2> pebcak
<SpeS> ActionParsnip, it seems to install version 173, it's not the latest, but at least it's newer than the actual 169 I have.
<_2> you are substituting your name as a var where i used the var
<BigBuddha> i dont know what that means, _2
<BigBuddha> ?
<SpeS> ActionParsnip, that script is *safe* right? :)
<ActionParsnip> SpeS: half
<ActionParsnip> SpeS: if it works, great
<BigBuddha> ohhhhh
<BigBuddha> brb, _2
<SpeS> err... :S
<_2> BigBuddha ?   from this command  >>> sudo chown $USER -R /media/Lantean/Shared_Folder  <<< ?    that exact command  not changing what you think needs changed.
<SpeS> ok, I'll try :)
<SpeS> ActionParsnip, I'll be back with an axe... ;) thanks
<_2> !pebkac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pebkac
<BigBuddha> ok, it worked
<_2> dumb bot.
<BigBuddha> thank you _2
<_2> welcome.
<BigBuddha> cya around :)
<_2> k
<ActionParsnip> SpeS: you can always remove it
<SpeS> it's going on...
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<SpeS> ActionParsnip, does the mantainer of that package updates it frecuently?
<SpeS> it would be good for KDE4 users to be updated to 177
<ActionParsnip> SpeS: not sure, runs games fine here (frets on fire and urban terror)
<ActionParsnip> SpeS: i wouldnt know i dont use kde
<dr_willis> :)
<SpeS> ActionParsnip, yes, but they've done few upgrades to run kde4 in 177, it's on nvidia release notes :)
<ActionParsnip> SpeS: see how it goes, you can always uninstall and roll back
<_2> ubottu pebcak is http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Pebcak&redirect=no
<SpeS> ActionParsnip, uninstalling the package does a clean uninstallation of the nvidia driver?
<ActionParsnip> SpeS: should do
<SpeS> I know how to fix it by hand, but it's more work (using the nv driver again, etc)
<SpeS> ok, great
<SpeS> thanks :)
<_2> ubottu no pebcak is http://wikipedia.org/wiki/Pebcak
<ActionParsnip> _2: i sit on the floor ;)
<_2> well the bot is dumb by choice.     "we don't need factoids for everything"  says ubottu...   ;/
<ActionParsnip> its dumb due to it being a basic trigger system
<ActionParsnip> it has no intellignce
<dr_willis> like most programs. :)
<dr_willis> and many of my co-workers...
<_2> all those disgruntled workers...   but;  i wonder where the gruntled ones are ?
 * dr_willis is often very grungled.
<dr_willis> gruntled.
<dr_willis> :)
 * _2 wouldn't admit it...
<_2> :)
 * dr_willis grunts
<_2> well    i have to sleep.   shalom
<uoaphys> what do u guys think of chrome?
<dr_willis> I got lots of chrome on my bikecycle.
<ActionParsnip> uoaphys: what is it?
<ActionParsnip> uoaphys: do you mean chrome in firefox?
<fritz> hey
<fritz> all
<fritz> how can i change the gw addr on konsole?
<fritz> is it possb change the gw addr by ifconfig.. i couldn manage
<dr_willis> i belive the route command was used for that...
<dr_willis> but thats so old-skool i forget the syntax
<fritz> u sure? cos it reoutes the pockets, doesn change the addresses
<ActionParsnip> fritz: you can add it in /etc/network/interfaces
<fritz> gonna be on. thanks
<schmidtm> ip r add default via
<dr_willis> try 'route' and see  what it shows
<dr_willis> route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<fritz> trying..
<dr_willis> old-skool
<fritz> if am gone dont laugh ok? :)
<schmidtm> as i said use ip r add default via for that
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: dont forget /p to make it persistant
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  never needed to use /p :)
<ActionParsnip> or itll not be there when you reboot
<dr_willis> but then again i aing used route in ages
<hector2icarus> @find amarok
<hector2icarus> find amarok
<ActionParsnip> i just editted /etc/network/interfaces file
<hector2icarus> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.9.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 9386 kB, installed size 30784 kB
<hector2icarus> quit
<ActionParsnip> 30Mb :(
<fritz> gonna use that in a bash-script to recover all default settings back after the vbox session
<fritz> i could recover all ifconfig but the gw
<schmidtm> ip r del default via <interface-name> deletes the the default route
<fritz> it works well -old-skool rulez! anywayz- thanks all
<dr_willis> i cant recall ever seeing/using an 'ip' command
<ActionParsnip> old skool does rule
<fritz> indeed
<ActionParsnip> kids with their mouses and gooeys or whatever
<ActionParsnip> that and pokemon
<ActionParsnip> who understands kids
<dr_willis> 'now you move the mole to the left'
<hector2icarus> google --search naruto
<dr_willis> err..dad.. you mean the 'mouse' ?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: my mum does the mouse with 2 hands, right to move, left to click the buttons
<dr_willis> My wife is left handed.. So i sit down and the mouse is on the left hand side.. and her cell phone is on the right.. so i try to move her phone...
<slipk> #kubuntu-es
<slipk> buenas a todos
#kubuntu 2008-09-02
<ActionParsnip> haha ace
<uoaphys> actionParsnip: No i mean chrome, the google browser which uses webkit
<uoaphys>  :)
<uoaphys> comes out tomorrow.
<Guest82699> im trying to put my mobile to the usb it should be read as flash drive put it didbt appear how to connect it and mount it
<pepito> hola
<Guest82699>  im trying to put my mobile to the usb it should be read as flash drive put it didbt appear how to connect it and mount it
<hector2icarus> quit
<igor> hello
<internet_> hola
<internet_> que ondon
<internet_> ??
<igor> hola
<igor> que es esto???
<internet_> de que trata este canal???
<igor> ni se me parece unchat pero no se que seran esas personas que aparecen al lado
<internet_> bueno enton`s yam voy
<blizzz> *winking*
<Dragnslcr> !es | internet_
<ubottu> internet_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<igor> recien estoy conociendo la utilidad konversatios ni sabia que era un chat
<Edulix> igor: si quieres hablar en español este canal es en inglés, haz caso al ubottu jeje
<junior_> im new to kubuntu well linux
<junior_> who in
<scort> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/mail-filtering.html
<DarkriftX> !info mtvg
<ubottu> Package mtvg does not exist in hardy
<DarkriftX> !xmltv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmltv
<DarkriftX> damn
<DarkriftX> finding a package name is sometimes a real pain in the ass
<dr_willis> apt-cache search PATTERN | grep Pattern
<dr_willis> :)
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm
<dr_willis> apt-cache search - tends to be a little verbose in its findings
<DarkriftX> nice
<DarkriftX> gonna have to make an alias out of that one
<dr_willis> Linux FUNdamentals
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Theres also the apt-file tool that  can be handy
<dr_willis> and proberly 1000+ other apt-things that ive never discovered yet
<DarkriftX> in a .sh isnt %1 the first switch
<DarkriftX> or is it $1
<DarkriftX> ahh, $1
<dr_willis> DOS memorys?
<dr_willis> :)
<DarkriftX> kinda
<h2i> if i checkout http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/kicker/taskbar/taskbar.cpp?revision=604546&view=markup#1078  ...how do i upgrade my kde after that? update through svn?
<h2i> oh, maybe.. yeah, that's a seperate program
<DarkriftX> does anyone know of a tv guide program that doesnt require mythtv or a paid subscription to see programming data from the us?
<Guest67240> whats the name of flash player for linux?
<Guest67240> i want to search it on adept, but i dont know the name
<GuiLLus> buenas
<Dragnslcr> Guest67240- if you search for flash in Adept, you'll see the package for the flash plugin
<Guest67240> i found one,, flashplugin-nonfree
<Dragnslcr> That's the one
<alistair> Help with Adept Manager needed
<Guest67240> ok, i've got it installed
<Guest67240> now what? do i restart ff3?
<DarkriftX> yes
<khaije1> whats the desktop effects channel?
<khaije1> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DarkriftX> why can knetworkmanager only handle one connection at once?
<DarkriftX> when i connect my ethernet, it kills my wifi, and vice versa
<DarkriftX> why can knetworkmanager only handle one connection at once?
<DarkriftX> when i connect my ethernet, it kills my wifi, and vice versa
<Dragonbite> :)
<Dragonbite> sounds pretty quiet here
<joshuajtl> hi folks, having trouble mounting a cd that was burned on a vista pc
<penguiniator> joshuajtl: this is a known bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213696 in linux "Ubuntu Can't Mount LiveFS CDs Burned on Vista" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<ph0rensic> How do I add a network share in kubuntu...
<ph0rensic> I went to remote places and sama shares .. and it is not detecting that network
<gkffjcs> kmenu > system settings > sharing
<gkffjcs> or something, it's in system settings for suer
<gkffjcs> sure*
<ismael_> hello?
<ubuntu_> hello
<mr---t-> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<rsingh> Does someone know how to trigger a script before a computer "thaws" or comes out of hibernate?
<_2> rsingh isn't that like running a program before the os boots ?
<jhgbkuhgvk> hey
<_2> jhgbkuhgvk why did you ping me ?
<jhgbkuhgvk> sorry
<jhgbkuhgvk> i am new here
<rsingh> _2 i figured it out
<rsingh> you place a scrip tunder /etc/pm/sleep.d
<rsingh> the command is thaw and hibernate which  you need to have a switch statement for
<rsingh> the first argument to the script i mean
<rsingh> thanks anyways guys
<rsingh> bye bye
<sysadmin> HI!
<sysadmin> Hi everyone! Could someone tell me how to install drivers in Ubuntu hardy heron?
<Daisuke_Ido> guess not
<vikku> Hello all
<MurielGodoi> off :hi guys... could you suggest me a good/cheap host server to my personal webpage?
<vikku> i have a DSL image in /opt ... and when i ask to do this `qemu -boot c /dev/hdc/ /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso` , i get
<vikku>  Boot from hard diks 0 failed
<vikku> FATAL: not a bootable disk
<_2> vikku dev/hdc is not a partition.   you might try a partition because  unless you have specifically made hdc bootable it wont contain a bootable MBR
<_2> vikku if you meant to tell qemu that hdc == file.iso your syntax is wrong
<_2> vikku ?
<_2> vikku    " qemu -boot c -hda /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso "
<noaXess> good morning
<sting> hello guys, i want to remove the black screen with notices during booting, can you help me?
<MidnightCommando> sting: when you boot
<MidnightCommando> change the line so where it says 'quiet -- splash' or the like, it says nosplash --
<sting> yup or during start up, i'm a new convert to linux
<sting> where i can find the splash, no splash?
<MidnightCommando> ... it's in the custom boot parameters
<MidnightCommando> try F6 when you get the screen asking what you want to do :)
<MidnightCommando> caveat emptor : i'm not an ubuntu native :P
<sting> im new to this terminology, i dont know where i can find boot parameters i will try to hit the f6
<_2> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<sting> ok, thanks i will try your tips
<noaXess> does anybody has upgraded to 3.5.10 from backports?
<Evil_DuDe> noaXess: you mean Kde 3.5.10 ?
<noaXess> yes
<Evil_DuDe> nah, I still have old 7.04 Kubuntu
<Evil_DuDe> I think i should upgrade soon
<noaXess> Evil_DuDe: jep :) thats right..
<noaXess> have upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04.. no problems
<noaXess> 7.04
<noaXess> hey Evil_DuDe here are the instructions :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<noaXess> it works really fine
<Evil_DuDe> yeah, thanks
<Evil_DuDe> i think i'll do that prolly in couple of weeks because 7.04 supports is over in next month
<vikku> _2: iam trying tosay it that the iso file is in /opt in /dev/hdc `qemu -boot c /dev/hdc/ /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso`
<vikku> _2 : iam trying to say it that the iso file is in /opt in /dev/hdc `qemu -boot c /dev/hdc/ /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso`
<vikku> _2 : Running this qemu -boot c -hdc /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso gives this error "Couldnt read from CDROM"
<vikku> hdc is another non-bootalbe disk
<vikku> in my destkop
<_2> vikku repeting.    " qemu -boot c -hda /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso "
<vikku> but  ... /opt is in hdc ....
<_2> that's what man pages are for.
<_2> no
<_2> vikku if you are going to ignore me. i'll stop trying.
<vikku> ok lemme try what you are saying ...
<vikku> still getting he error : Boot from hard disk 0 failed
<vikku> _2 : same err on ` qemu -boot c -hda /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso
<_2> vikku ok then if you want to only munt the iso file inside qemu. then    " qemu -boot c -hda /dev/hdc -cdrom /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso "    i'm not sure exactly what you are trying to boot
<_2> vikku repeting.    " qemu -boot c -cdrom /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso "
<_2> that's what man pages are for.    i.e.   figure out what you want and look in the man page to see how to get it to do that.
<_2> i still don't think you want /dev/hdc   anywhere in your syntax.
<vikku> alright, i need to run DSL , whose iso image is in /opt (this dir is in non-bootable hard disk hdc), in qemu ...
<_2> vikku what does the hard disk that the iso is on have to do with anything ?    it makes no differance where or what is mounted at/on   /opt     the path to the iso file is /opt correct ?      does  ls /opt/Dsl3   show you the file  dsl-3.4.11.iso  or not ?
<vikku> yes it does ahow me that
<vikku> show*
<vikku> upon doin ls
<_2> i'm sticking with this being what you want,  to the best of my understanding,    " qemu -boot c -cdrom /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso "  < that line should boot as a cdrom the file  dsl-3.4.11.iso  located in  /opt/Dsl3/     have you tested it ?   yes or no ?
<vikku> ok qemu -boot c -cdrom /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso that worked
<vikku> yes that worked
<_2> ok. anything else ?
<vikku> will prompt you here _2 ... thnkx much
<_2> welcome.
<_2> and let me say i'm sorry that i let your malformed string mislead me into thinking that was suposed to be an hd image rather than a cdrom image.   i would normally have assumed it to be cdrom image by the .iso  but you kept talking about hdc and i couldn't figure out why unless you meant the iso to be an hd image.    my mistake.
<vikku> qemu -boot c -cdrom /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso ...........that cmd i thought was askg qemu o boot iso image from cdrom
<_2> no it's telling qemu that the file is to be treated as a cdrom
<vikku> qemu -boot c -cdrom /opt/Dsl3/dsl-3.4.11.iso ...........that cmd i thought was askg qemu to boot iso image from cdrom ....and i was time and again relating the fact that it should be hdc which contains the iso file
<vikku> ok _2
<vikku> gotcha
<Dragon_Master> I need help with java and firefox 3
<_2> Dragon_Master i'll call the bot for you but that's as far as i go with either of those.
<_2> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Dragon_Master> xD
<alistair> How do you find out which global hotkeys are assigned? I have gone System/Keyboard and Mouse, but the global hotkey I want to modify is not listed
<noaXess> does anybody has upgraded to kde 3.5.10 from backports? any problems?
<_2> alistair khotkeys
<Wakei9_> UFKC YOU
<Wakei9_> BITCH
<Wakei9_> MF
<Wakei9_> spammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspa
<Dragon_Master> I need help with java and firefox 3 xD
<Dragon_Master> I need help with java and firefox 3 xD
<_2> Dragon_Master try #ubuntu
<_2> Dragon_Master neither java nor ff are kde/kubuntu specific
<Dragon_Master> I am trying it
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Dragon_Master> same result as here
<Dragon_Master> -_-
<Dragon_Master> this probelm I've had for weeks
<Dragon_Master> xD
<_2> sorry.  i don't like or use ff and have never liked java   the recent open sourcing of java hasn't had time to change my mind about it yet.
<_2> and i can't support something i have purposly avoided.
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Dragon_Master> well I need IE or FF
<Dragon_Master> nothing else
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Dragon_Master> and java I need for online games
<Dragon_Master> -_-
 * _2 has never considered a sentance with the words "need and games" to be serious enough to answer.   maybe it's just the way i was raised.
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Dragon_Master> I use it for other things too
<Dragon_Master> xD
<luis> hello
<Fargh> Dragon_Master, try the new 'chrome' browser, from Google.
<razinal> haloo
<fritz> hi all
<fritz> am here for questions boys.. paybak B^)
<corigo> If I must dual boot with XP which format should I use? Any conflicts with NTFS?
<fritz> no more conflict with NTFS today
<jussi01> !ntfs | corigo
<ubottu> corigo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<blunder> ok guys
<karname> hello , i installed kde4 on ubuntu , but when i select kde4 for session and login i see kde splash but desktop and taskbar don't load !
<KiDFlaSh> i added kde 4.1 on ubuntu, no problems here or?
<KiDFlaSh> i works normal till now
<KiDFlaSh> it
<jussi01> KiDFlaSh: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<KiDFlaSh> rofl
 * dcrabs is away: Gone away for now.
<ForgeAus> hmmm... this fglxr stuff is a little buggy and slow with my card... but I can't seem to go back to radeon :(
<KingOfDos> knows anyone a screensaver that can be used within 'screen'?
<compilerwriter> Gentlemen help.  I seem to have lost all functionality of my keyboard on my kubuntu box.
<compilerwriter> This same keyboard is working through a kvm switch on a windows machine, and further the keyboard works when grub has me log in.  After that nada.
<compilerwriter> anybody here?
 * compilerwriter pulls hair out in frustration
<compilerwriter> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<corigo> Anyone know how/where I can get some help with K3b? I am having trouble burning the Ubuntu ISO to disk on my Lenovo T-61. Could it be a driver issue?
<ForgeAus> argh who can help me with ati xorg.conf ?
<ForgeAus> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ForgeAus> will k3b burn a DVD iso of OSX Leopard?
<tuxick> dudes, there's a problem with the site
<tuxick> http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/index.php
<tuxick> very bad
<Pici> tuxick: I'm not sure who takes care of the kubuntu website, but you could log a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website
<jussi01> tuxick: yeah, not good. ping ryanakca
<tuxick> done
<router> hi,
<router> some one that speak spanish, please?
<Dragnslcr> !es | router
<ubottu> router: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<router> ok, gracias por la informacion
<router> en todo caso me las arreglare en ingles, lo que pueda
<starenka> hi, i got this mess., while trying to mount an ntfs share... mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered.. any clues? thx
<router> can some one tell me how can i install a package of pando that i downloaded (it's for Ububtu)
<starenka> router: double clink it?
<starenka> router: *click
<router> i have he package in .bz2
<router> when I double click on it, ai have a list of files and folders in.
<router> and all the files are in .so and others in .so0
<starenka> following INSTALL file?
<router> and only one in .png
<starenka> or just unpack it and run/..
<Jimmy1> Hey Guys.. Im just wondering if anyone knows how to chang my IP to a U.S server, reason y is because i wanna watch HULU (streaming tv) and its blocked unless your from there and me being from Australia its not working....
<starenka> Jimmy1: use some free proxy
<Jimmy1> how do i do that ?
<starenka> your watching thru some program, or via browser?
<Jimmy1> browser
<starenka> f.e this page http://anonymizer.nntime.com/
<starenka> or just hunt such pages with google by typing "free web proxy"
<starenka> this used to be fine, http://www.kortaz.com/ , but i havent checked it for a while, tho
<Jimmy1> Hmm this looks interesting
<starenka> the other thing is that those proxies will be maybe to slow for watching videos...
<Jimmy1> i never really knew that you can block and go into websites secretly
<corigo> Anyone know how/where I can get some help with K3b? I am having trouble burning the Ubuntu ISO to disk on my Lenovo T-61. Could it be a driver issue?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<starenka> sorry
<Jimmy1> ok well ill give em a go and see how it goes
<Jimmy1> cheers
<bibstha> i have problem with time
<bibstha> the bios time is set to
<bibstha> GMT/UTC probably
<bibstha> so, wheni boot up windows and when i boot up kubuntu the shown time is different
<bibstha> hwo do i set the time in kubuntu to use bios time
<bibstha> as my local time?
<dr_willis> bibstha,  ive had similer issues on some machines...
<Xbehave_> how can i access an lvm partiton from a livecd
<bibstha> dr_willis: u have solution?
<dr_willis> I think i set both to use  'GMT' but its not shown in the timezones.. it was one of the places in england.
<dr_willis> OR UTC, or whatver ya call  that  time zone where they begin in england. :)
<bibstha> dr_willis: where do i set it?
<bibstha> :D
<dr_willis> In the time/date settings thing ya get to from the clock I belive
<bibstha> humm, i dont get it
<dr_willis> i recall this being some sort of 'bios set to localtime, vs bios clock set to UTC' issue befor
<bibstha> if i set the time to GMT then my time display will show GMT time wont it?
<dr_willis> the kde clock applet has a menu to get to the set time zone I thought.
<dr_willis> if not its in the menus/settings somwerhee
<bibstha> um im in kde4,... lemme check
<dr_willis> Or just set up a NTP client to update the time every time it boots.
<bibstha> dr_willis: well the time is correct, it it shows correct UTC time
<bibstha> what happens is
<bibstha> the bios time is UTC, so kubuntu adds up the extra hours and displays my local time
<bibstha> so setting up NTP wouldn't help would it? previously i remembered there was an option to set bios as local time... :(
<bibstha> lemme ask in #ubuntu
<dr_willis> set the kubuntu timezone to be UTC also then?  i always have to twiddle with the silly stuff..
<bsuser> hi
<bsuser> Hi all
<bibstha> dr_willis: kubuntu set to UTC would display UTC time and not my local time :(
<dr_willis> set the bios to be localtime then..   Ive seen it done both way I guess..
<dr_willis> its really fun when the os's apply the daylight savings time  - several times in one day
<dr_willis> :)
<bibstha> dr_willis: lol it wouldn't work that way
<dr_willis> bibstha,  ya just go to the bios menus at boot and set the time to be localtime
<bibstha> coz then ubuntu will think the UTC time is bios time
<dr_willis> I just set bios to be localtime, and let timezone be UTC which is '+0'
<bibstha> dr_willis: no probs
<dr_willis> Or course ive seen windows I think also set the bios time....
<bibstha> i'll cofirm this in #ubuntu :) thanks anyways
<bsuser> Hi ALL   what is the default password for root 'kubuntu' , but i dont have self installed password for root , a have dont access to root?
<Pici> !sudo | bsuser
<ubottu> bsuser: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<dr_willis> There is no root password
<dr_willis> the first user  you set up during install has full 'sudo' rights. You use their password when you 'sudo command'
<bsuser> okey Thanks ALL
<grassone> hi
<grassone> how i can come back from the package upgrade to the "original" packet for example of the kubuntu 7.10 ?
<chairman> ccompiz desktop effects/
<grassone> how  can i recognize the packet that were upgraded from the first installation ?
<grassone> how can i recognize  the upgrade packet ?
<grassone> how can i recognize  the upgrade packets ?
<grassone> how can i recognize  the upgraded packets ?
<grassone> sorry
<RurouniJones> packages...and I haven't a clue
<RurouniJones> Unless you can find a list online or use an existing installation to get all the version numbers
<sorin_> #ubuntu-ro
<grassone> RurouniJones: yes, packages
<numberi> hello
<numberi> When I use ktorrent with 2 downloads or more I can't open up webpages (Firefox). If I close the DL's so I have 1 or none DL's it works good.
<numberi> Someone know what make this so slow ?
<ghostcube> numberi: the ranges for youre bandwith are set to 100% for ktorrent ?
<ghostcube> and the priority is to high
<ghostcube> ?
<numberi> yes
<ghostcube> numberi: u can set this in ktorrent or ?
<ghostcube> how much bandwih it takes
<numberi> i don't want to make it slower because for internet speed is <500kb/s, for local nerwork 1-2mb/s
<ghostcube> 62 kb max
<ghostcube> whats max u can get in bandwith internet
<numberi> it's max for one peer
<ghostcube> so ktorrent gets max for all inet ?
<ghostcube> how should firefox work faster then ?
<ghostcube> u can set the max connections to more then 10 in ff and activate pipelining
<ghostcube> :|
<numberi> when i download 3 torrents, firefox or konqueror just don't connect to servers
<ghostcube> numberi: shure too much connection
<ghostcube> limitate the ktorrent connections
<ghostcube> *-h
<numberi> what numbers?
<Rioting_pacifist> kwin doesnt start with my kde3 session, HELP
<ghostcube> numberi: what is the number now ?
<ghostcube> Rioting_pacifist: means what
<vikku>  ok ... iam not able to do this , i have some basic question ....i have this img file in my host comp in my home dir, ......why/how would i partition it for the use by my guest OS..........
<router> the file unwipped contains a list of files but no one of them can run.
<router> i can't run pando unpacked in the folder.
<Rioting_pacifist> when i start kde3 kwin simply doesnt start, i know what started this problem but have no idea how to make it start automatically
<chairman> how can i get compiz fusion effects?
<numberi> 300, in speedtest.net download: 7mb/s upload: 6,3mb/s
<ghostcube> chairman: with compiz fusion ?
<chairman> how/
<ghostcube> numberi: 200   dl 1 MB up 500Kb
<ghostcube> test this
<chairman> where do i go ?
<ghostcube> #compiz-fusion
<chairman> ?
<ghostcube> join this channel
<ghostcube> here no cf support
<chairman> there no cf support for Kubuntu?
<ghostcube> chairman: whats the prob to join #compiz-fusion
<ghostcube> go there
<chairman> there no cf support for Kubuntu?
<ghostcube> sure it is but not here in channel or ?
<ghostcube> is thi compiz-fusion channel
<ghostcube> ?
<numberi> no, it doesn't work
<Pici> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ghostcube> Pici: yes but wont work on most grafic cards so better directly to cf :)
<Pici> ghostcube: It should work fine on nearly all accelerated graphics cards.
<ghostcube> nope not by default you wont get this to run on an amd hd card
<ghostcube> or an newer gf
<ghostcube> without beeing in cf
<ghostcube> :)
<numberi> and nvidia cards, only after installing drivers
<ghostcube> numberi: yep :)
<elthor> ?
<numberi> my screen was black and i saw only mouse:)
<ghostcube> hehe
<ghostcube> if u go with fglrx the fun starts
<numberi> i change d for 350 and u 100. it works
<numberi> but speed setup for different downloads doesn't work, it's bad
<numberi> i have another 2 questions
<numberi> when i start ktorrent with torrent file, error appears KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/ktorrent'.
<numberi> but it works
<Rioting_pacifist> what config file tells kdm to launch kwin as a window manager?
<Machtin> hey guys :)
<Machtin> could someone help me to get lirc working?
<denis> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<blackboard> hey all
<blackboard> I'm trying to burn a data disc in K3b, and it says it is successful, but when I put the disc back in it wont mount it
<guest__> buenas
<guest__> hay algien?
<guest__> holaa
<guest__> hay algien¿
<jussi01> !es | guest__
<ubottu> guest__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Rioting_pacifist> still got my no kwin autolaunching turned sessions off and on with just kwin running, where is the config file that launches a window manager
<fritz> when the bridge is created i can't even ping the modem ip.... says "Operation not permitted". which file's rights must be changed?
<fritz> i created  network bridge
<fritz> i gave the ip num on it
<fritz> netmask
<fritz> and routed the default gateway
<denis> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zhobbs> when I add a menu item via "sudo kmenuedit" it won't stay on my menu, anyway around this?
<jpds> !kdesudo | zhobbs
<ubottu> zhobbs: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zhobbs> jpds: didn't make a difference in this case
<zhobbs> but thanks, will use kdesudo
 * MementoMori is away: Pero ora assente.
<jussi01> !away > MementoMori
<ubottu> MementoMori, please see my private message
<chairman> i need help w/the compiz fusion efect
<chairman> effect
<Denise> hello
<router_> hi
<elthor> i'm a starter in the matter of kubuntu ut i like it.
<elthor> i have some bugs about packets installations that are been downloaded form internet.
<elthor> i have downloaded Pando for kubuntu, the file  is sompressed an i have ucompressed it
<elthor> but i can't run the application
<elthor> once decompressed,
<elthor> can someone helpe me, please?
<jussi01> elthor: the original file, what was the extention?
<elthor> jussi01: the original file was a .bz2 extention
<Denise> never been able to make it run
<Denise> newbir here
<FernandoX> does anyone uses amule here?
<jussi01> elthor: what is pando? can you link me?
<jussi01> !anyone | FernandoX
<ubottu> FernandoX: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FernandoX> haha
<FernandoX> well, what information do I fill on the bootstrap section?
<FernandoX> to make KAD network work, i've already forwarded the ports
<elthor> jussi01: pando is a p2P software. i'm using it for download ad share.
<jussi01> elthor: link me please?
<pteague_work> anyway to figure out why "kded [kdeinit] --new-startup" is eating up 95-100% of 1 of my cpus?
<elthor> jussi01: http://www.pando.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?p=11555#11555
<jussi01> elthor: did you follow the instructions there? ie. install those packages?
<elthor> yes, the instructtions below doesn't work.
<jussi01> elthor: where did you run into problems?
<elthor> the files listed below doesn't appear anywhere in the folder once uncompressed.
<romo> nazdárek, funguje tu čeština?
<romo>  nazdárek, funguje tu čeština?
<romo> nojo já to věděl!
<Maxa> is there a qdbus command or similar to hide menu bar from Konsole?
<Maxa> there's "property read bool org.kde.konsole.KMainWindow.hasMenuBar
<Maxa> but it just checks if there is a menubar i think
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, is there a way to convert flv video to avi or other format through graphical interface in kubuntu?
<YAOMTC> Would there be a way to make a text file open automatically in my editor without putting .txt after it?
<YAOMTC> It has some different Unicode characters in there, so maybe that's why it's not automatic for this one.
<YAOMTC> Would there be something I could put at the beginning of the file, like #!/bin/bash for a script?
<aaron_> hello
<aaron_> anybody in here
<aaron_> ?
<aaron_> i need some help
<emile> Bonjour
<emile> Il y a quelqu'un pouvant me help ?
<aaron_> hurm
<emile> ??
<emile> J'ai un problème
<emile> sous KUbuntu
<emile> Je n'arrive pas à le mettre en français
<emile> Please Help me
<aaron_> i need some help too
<Maxa> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aaron_> alrite
<aaron_> i only can connect to this server
<emile> ??
<aaron_> i cannot connect to webchat and dalnet, why?
<aaron_> it works fine before this
<emile> YA UN FRANCAIS ICI !!! ???
<Maxa> !fr | emile
<ubottu> emile: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<MidnightCommando> ... that should be changed from "uniquement" to "seulement"
<Maxa> is "seulement" only and "uniquement" uniquely?
<aaron_> hello
<carib909> Trying to sync PPC 6 Sprint Mogul with Ubuntu 8.04 See http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42742/ Please regarding errors I get on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42743/
<argento> hello, Im having problems with konqueror and some flash animations
<argento> I dont know what to do
<Fargh> install firefox
<argento> konqueror works better for me, it cant load some pages, and sometimes it closes without saying anything
<argento> (firefox)
<argento> ok nevermind
<Denise> connection
<Denise> always problems of connection
<ghostcube> chairman: is it working ?
<byteme_> hi all
<byteme_> what do I do if my HP d2545 is not listed in the printer setup list?
<byteme_> how do I get a driver for it
<byteme_> hello?
<byteme_> I guess help comes in the PM hours, eh?
<byteme_> I'll try back then
<jussi01> byteme_: 1 sec
<jussi01> byteme_: according to http://hplip.sourceforge.net/models/deskjet/deskjet_d2500_series.html it is supported -the hplip stuff is under system iirc...
<YAOMTC> Would there be a way to make a particular text file open automatically in my editor without putting .txt after it? (One file is behaving this way now.) It has some different Unicode characters in there, so maybe that's why it's not automatic for this one. Would there be something I could put at the beginning of the file, like #!/bin/bash for a script?
<emeric> bonsoir
<jussi01> !fr | emeric
<ubottu> emeric: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<kataklysm54> salutation
<kataklysm54> ya kkn?
<kataklysm54> besoin daide
<kataklysm54> sil vous plait
<kataklysm54> personne ne peut maider sur kubuntu?
<tomatoo> hi all - running hardy kde4 and ripping my hair out because of my usb stick - scandinavian filenames between windows and kubuntu are all screwed up and the forums aren't helping - anyone have any ideas?
<arkara> use utf8 on mountung
<arkara> mounting
<tomatoo> that's the thing arkara - i can't figure out where the mount settings are in kde4 - my fstab doesn't have anything, the stick mounts automatically...
<arkara> w8 plx
<tomatoo> ok
<jouko> a tout le monde
<arkara> hear me there?
<arkara> tomato?
<arkara> tomatoo
<arkara> what file system does usb have? it have
<arkara> try
<arkara> mount -t vfat /dev/*** /mnt -utf8
<scherfa> Hi i have some brocken dependencies after upgrading to kde3.5.10 (libldap2 -> libpq) so i could not install aniting new anymore ..
<scherfa> Has anyone else these problems?
<Assurbanipal> scherfa, i think sudo apt-get update -f fixes packages problems
<scherfa> Assurbanipal: Not here i couldn't install anything here is the message :  libpq5: Hängt ab: libldap2 (>= 2.1.17-1) ist aber nicht installierbar
<scherfa> The problem libldap2 has no packages anymore but libldap-2.4.2 is installed ... :(
<Assurbanipal> scherfa, don't know mate....
<scherfa> Shit
<habob> hey, i can't seem to install ubuntu via cd, but i can boot in backtrack off of a USB key, so how i can i install kubuntu if i have the cd in the computer and booted into backtrack?
<testi> If I don't have a torrent client installed and I click on a torrent client why doesn't the it propose to automatically "install a torrent client and open with"
<testi> ääh
<testi> If I don't have a torrent client installed and I click on a torrent link why doesn't the it propose to automatically "install a torrent client and open with"
<testi> where torrent is just an example
<testi> the same could apply for irc:// and no irc-client installed
<testi> -the
<carib909> Trying to sync PPC 6 Sprint Mogul with Ubuntu 8.04 See http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42742/ Please regarding errors I get on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42743/
<emik> hi all. good day.
<carib909> hey emik
<emik> i am just install kubuntu 6
<emik> dear carib, could you help me to setup my pc as testing server for php mysql
<paolo__> ciao
<paolo> ci siete?
<emik> which one is better for testing server on localhost LAMP and KAMP  ?
<stdin> carib909: try installing libnotify-bin
<paolo> non ci capisco nulla
<paolo> qualcuno parla italiano?
<stdin> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<paolo> grazie
<unclean> how can you tell f you have Hardy?
<stdin> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<unclean> thnx
<carib909> stdin what will linotify do?
<carib909> libnotify i meant
<stdin> carib909: it's a library that sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon, basically will let an application send notifications to you
<stdin> and that app you installed seems to need it
<carib909> Is that related to the errors I am getting?
<carib909> ok What command should I use to install that?
<stdin> either use Adept or apt-get
<carib909> thanks
<stdin> probably quicker to do "sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin"
<emik> E: Couldn't find package libnotify-bin
<stdin> it's in universe, so you probably need to enable that
<carib909> Same errors after install
<stdin> carib909: ahh, it needs notification-daemon too
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> hay alguine??
<stdin> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<ubuntu> haa,,,hello
<daaf> l
<daaf> hola
<stdin> daaf: /join #ubuntu-ar
<daaf> q onda stdin??? q no puedo hablar aqui??
<stdin> daaf: English only here
<daaf> haaa.... it ok
<jpds> !es | daaf
<ubottu> daaf: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mr---t-> stdin: do you know much about konversation?
<stdin> mr---t-: a bit, what do you want to know?
<mr---t-> jucato gave me some intructions on how to get double spacing  but it's not consistant
<mr---t-> I have the new rcl version
<stdin> double spacing in what?
<mcm> Hi, I've installed Flash but a flash video won't open. Is there a codac that I need to install also?
<mr---t-> the display window
<carib909> stdin how do I get notification module?
<stdin> mr---t-: I've never tried to do it, so can't help. but you know there is #konversation
<carib909> notification daemon...?
<stdin> carib909: make sure you have libnotify-bin and notification-daemon installed
<carib909> ok thnks
<mr---t-> mr---t-: you need to include these lines under the [Appearance] group of your konversationrc file: "UseParagraphSpacing=true" and "ParagraphSpacing=20" (without the quotes. you'll have to experiment with the paragraphs spacing value)
<mr---t-> when people delay slightly I get great spacing @40 but the quicker they speak the closer the lines get together
<mr---t-> I'm fairly new to kubuntu and this was my first binary compile and modification of a program
<stdin> you'd get better luck in #konversation, I don't know the config values
<mr---t-> ok thanks any way
<carib909> stdin still errors at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42803/
<stdin> carib909: you may need to edit some configuration, but that's an issue with that app now
<carib909> whoops! not sure what app or how to edit configuration...any ideas?
<stdin> well, the app is synce-pls, and I've never used it so have no clue about what configuration
<carib909> aight; Thnks for trying...
<Jasmin_> join #ubuntu
<Jasmin_> dhq__, hi
<Jasmin_> dhq__, how r u
<Jasmin_> dhq__, i need ur help super user
<Jasmin_> hello anybody help me out plz
<Jasmin_> http://www.airtel.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.in/Airtel.In/Home/ForYou/Wireless+Internet/USB+Modem/
<Jasmin_> how do i configure this modem in kubuntu
<Jasmin_> hello anyone knows that
<YAOMTC> One more time: Would there be a way to make a particular text file open automatically in my editor without putting .txt after it? (One file is behaving this way now.) It has some different Unicode characters in there, so maybe that's why it's not automatic for this one. Would there be something I could put at the beginning of the file, like #!/bin/bash for a script?
<Jasmin_> YAOMTC, hi
<Jasmin_> YAOMTC, can u help me out
<YAOMTC> Maybe? I'm not incredibly experienced, but what's your problem?
<eypone> hey eny of you tride to install at DVB-c tuner?
<Jasmin_> YAOMTC, http://www.airtel.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.in/Airtel.In/Home/ForYou/Wireless+Internet/USB+Modem/Know+More/Documentation+Required/
<Jasmin_> YAOMTC, i hav this modem n how do i configure in kubuntu
<YAOMTC> Sorry, I can't help you there, I don't know much about modems. I had a "DSL gateway" and when I'd plug in the ethernet, it'd work automatically, so... no experience with configuring for a modem.\
<Jasmin_> YAOMTC, ok thanks 4 ur reply
<YAOMTC> No prob
<eypone> eny one how can help me whith DVB-c tuner?
<veritas_> will kubuntu be supporting Google chrome? =P
<Ratchet4620> hey guys i need help on how to do the following "To install the latest stable release (SqueezeCenter 7.2) update your /etc/apt/sources.list to include:"
<Ratchet4620> deb http://debian.slimdevices.com stable main
<engineer> ok
<starenka> you can add repositories in adept more easily....
<engineer> sudo aptitude install software-sources-kde
<engineer> sudo aptitude install software-sources-gtk
<engineer> add that line using the new program
<Ratchet4620> k
<engineer> or
<engineer> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<engineer> scroll to the bottom
<engineer> add that line
<engineer> sudo aptitude update
<engineer> any german here?
<jpds> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Denise> engineer
<Denise> new one technical
<engineer> ?
<Denise> or same one
<Denise> alibaba
<Denise> computers
<engineer> ok shoot
<Denise> It engineer
<Denise> new formation
<Denise> yes
<Denise> I totally agree
<engineer> what the heck are you talking about
<Denise> shoot and count
<engineer> new one technical what?
<jaramillo_> What app should I use to grab webcam img's?
<Agent_bob> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jaramillo_> haha, cool, grat
<ForgeAus> how do I get sunjava to plug into konqui?
<chrziz> I'm having trouble getting my broadcom 43 wireless drivers to work, I downloaded them and installed with ndiswrapper yet they still dont work
<chrziz> Anyone have any suggestions?
<HighHo> chrziz: does ndiswrapper see the device?
<chrziz> I'm not sure, how would I check?
<chrziz> k>System>Hardware Drivers Manager sees it
<chrziz> I'm new to linux as you can see
<HighHo> !wireless | chrziz:
<ubottu> chrziz:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chrziz> Thanks, I'll check it out
<HighHo> have a look there first if you havent, you will find some information on ndiswrapper
<chrziz> Thanks, I appreciate it
<engineer> damn
<engineer> Jerry Reed died
<_Angelus_> somebody knows if the next kubuntu releas will be kde4 or kde3  or both?
<mixed1234> I am unable to record anything uisng alsa or sound recorder, can someone pls help!
<mixed1234> sorry, meant to say audacity or sound recorder
<Maxa> have you tried selecting the right input source from kmixer
<mixed1234> Maxa yes I have tried all the ones I can think of
<mixed1234> Maxa, I am using my system board's mic, it was working fine a few days ago
<mixed1234> I can hear myself speak into the mic however I cannot record myself with either audacity or sound recorder
<catfacts> hi im doing a how-to article about irc clients and as a gnome user dont know much about a basic kde install, what is the best/preinstalled/common/etc irc client for kde people?
<Maxa> if it has worked before.. then im not sure if i can help
<Maxa> i just know you have to select right sources from both audacity and kmixer
<mixed1234> oh ok i already tried that i am still unable to record, thanks for the help anyway, im gogn to see if i can do it using ubuntu
<Maxa> i've used KVIrc a lot
<PhilRod> catfacts: konversation is probably what you're after. You might want to look at ksirc too, although its main advantage is that it's scriptable
<catfacts> PhilRod: ill go with konversation then im just writing a base how to no need for fancy stuffs thanks
<ForgeAus> kvirc is good
<ForgeAus> konvi is a quick and dirty irc client, works for the basics...
<Maxa> if it wasnt for screen+irssi combination, i would use kvirc
<ForgeAus> lol konsole to a screen session and run irssi?
<catfacts> ForgeAus: irssi is my irc of choice but im aiming this at a gui
<Maxa> yes
<Maxa> konsole is quite good, full screen and menubar off :)
<ForgeAus> why don't you just use a tty?
<Maxa> dunno
<ForgeAus> or do you like tabs?
<Maxa> no exactly, i use compiz so i just switch desktops
<Maxa> i guess i could use tab for a bitlbee session or something, my screen is on a shell
<devo>  how do i have the num lock light come on for when i start up?
<catfacts> one more question is konversation installed by default on kde
<catfacts> er well on Kubuntu at least
<catfacts> if yes what is the menu path to it
<devo>  can anyone tell me how to have to num lock light come one when i start up my computer???
<devo>  wtf is this, i am ask'n for help & no one will help me WTF!!!
<SSJ_GZ> lol
<scott_w> how do i set KDE's default session?
<scott_w> or set a manually saved session even?
<HighHo> scott_w: From what i remember when logging in from KDM if you use a diffrent session from your last one it will ask you if you want to use it.
<scott_w> my apologies, i didnt' clarify
<scott_w> i mean, when you have the applications to load when you start KDE
<scott_w> how do i set those to automatically load?
<scott_w> oh, never mind i've found it
<scott_w> it was in the menu
<scott_w> d'oh
<HighHo> scott_w: been using KDE4 for a while, but if i remember as long as you log off it will ask you if you want to save your session
<scott_w> lol thanks ;)
<neWbie> anyone uses kopete?
<sontgun> hi, anyone could work chrome under wine?
<sontgun> anyone work google chrome with wine?
<ForgeAus> lol good question :)
<sontgun> anyone?
<sontgun> nobody could work google chrome w/ wine?
<drkguy> HI!!!
<sontgun> really? nobody?
<Drk_Guy> :p
 * Drk_Guy clears throat
<Drk_Guy> Now, Hi!
<Drk_Guy> !ask sontgun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask sontgun
<Drk_Guy> !ask | sontgun
<ubottu> sontgun: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sontgun> i say a 1000 times (jaja) if someone coul work GOOGLE CHROME with WINE!
<veritas_> ooh chrome's linux sauce has been released, anyone build it?
<sontgun> please i asked 100 times!! anyone could work Chrome?
<dr_willis> I havent the slightest idea what you mean by 'chrome'
<sontgun> google chrome!!!
<sontgun> the browser!
<sontgun> come on!
<dr_willis> Not heard of it.
<veritas_> http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/build-instructions-linux
<dr_willis> sounds like a not very well named projects.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<BluesKaj> i don't think Chrome is available yet. Seems google is holding back due to that silly cartoon offering
#kubuntu 2008-09-03
<ForgeAus> Google Chrome on wine?... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5715263
<karl_> what can i use to script pidgin stuff? I want to make a buddy pounce that will send me a txt message
<karl_> what can i use to script pidgin stuff? I want to make a buddy pounce that will send me a text SMS
<alistair> Recommendations for system tray notes manager?
<raylu> I just installed Kubuntu as the second partition (first being Windows) but I'm still stuck with the old bootloader. Anyone want to stop me before I use grub-install?
<BluesKaj> old bootloader ?
<alistair> raylu, be very careful when mucking around with the boot loader; last week I seemed to lose my windows partition and I have had 20 years experience with PC.
<mn> Ok, I am dual booting Win XP and Kubuntu 8.04.1 KDE 4. I downloaded the ndiswrapper (on XP because I have my drivers installed on it) and put it on a flash drive. I booted Kubuntu and extracted ndiswrapper. Then I went and read the file it gives about how to install it. I followed the directions word for word (except it didn't say make uninstall and make as root but I had to because I didn't...
<mn> ...have sufficient permission otherwise). However, on the make and make install parts I kept getting errors, but I kept going. When it got to the part to install the driver ("ndiswrapper -i driver.inf"), I was notified that ndiswrapper wasn't installed and I needed to apt-get it. Well, that won't work because the whole reason I need it is to connect to the internet (apt-get and surf and...
<mn> ...stuff). I can't figure out what the problem is. (BTW I also tried sudo apt-get while booted on the liveCD and logged-in on Kubuntu with the disk in the drive.) Any ideas?
<raylu> BluesKaj: the win xp bootloader
<BluesKaj> grub is the best way to gor for windows / kubuntu dual boot
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<theunixgeek> Is there a package available that has libgtk2.0-dev and all its dependencies in it?
<raylu> right, i'm aware
<raylu> which is why i'm asking if there's any reason i shouldn't be running grub-install
<raylu> i'm wondering why the installer didn't take care of it for me
<Denise> mn u send the messages on both channels at the same time?
<raylu> i installed off the "kde4 remix"
<mn> no
<Denise> yes
<bomber> raylu there are a few steps you have to follow
<Denise> u have the same questions at the same time on ubuntu channel
<mn> i din't think anyone was gonna help at ubuntu
<raylu> heh. i just ran: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk-1 /dev/sda
<Denise> ok
<Denise> so u came here after
<raylu> so anyway, crossing my fingers while rebooting
<alistair> raylu, if its working ok, then best leave it, but if you must you need to remove the grub by 'approved' methods one of which is to use your winxp boot/install disk and use the 'R' option then run fixmbr. As documented elsewhere
<mn> yes i know I waited for a couple of min
<mn> and yes i came here
<Denise> hmm
<mn> it fitx better here anyway
<mn> fits*
<Denise> less people here
<Denise> yep
<Denise> on ubuntu it is hard to read the questions
<alistair> Anyways, thats not answering my quest - any of you using a tray notes manager - the one im using now is Notecase but wondering if any better?
<mn> oh, my bad
<mn> reposted too soon i guess
<Denise> well
<Denise> u need an answwr dont u?
<mn> yep, badly
<Denise> u have a strange question
<mn> do you know what i should do?
<Denise> still a newbie
<Denise> but soon it will be my pleasure to help u
<mn> ah ok
<Denise> what is ndiswrapper?
<Denise> a driver for what?
<mn> its not a driver
<Denise> what is it
<mn> its a free driver wrapper that allows you to use Windows wirless drivers on linux based systems
<Denise> ah ok I see it right now
<Denise> on net
<Denise> there is a channel
<Denise> just for it
<Denise> #ndiswrapper
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Denise> I had that kind of problems with pidgin 2.5
<Denise> lol
<Denise> i cant help
<unclean> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ForgeAus> how do I get flash to work in konqueror?
<mn> just a suggestion: you could switch to firefox (alot more user-friendly IMHO)
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, install flashplugin-nonfree
<Denise> u need firefox for a while?
<mn> ??
<BluesKaj> mn, konqueror is a good browser...it's just a bit tiresome to set up properly. That's why I use FF :)
<mn> same here.  FF is more customizable and I don't really like the way konqueror is set up
<BluesKaj> konq is too menu driven for my taste
<mn> oh yeah that's true. and i don't like having to type http://www.whatever.com i just use whatever and then ctrl + enter
<Denise> lol
<Denise> mn u are productive
<mn> lol
<BluesKaj> kona is a great locator and sometimes I use it when FF doesn't render IE type pages
<Denise> remind me someone
<BluesKaj> err konq
<Denise> u score quickly
<mn> hrmm, i haven't come across a page yet that FF wouldn't render.  I guess i better keep konqueror though
<BluesKaj> konq can' be uninstalled without dumping kde
<BluesKaj> err can't
<mn> not sudo apt-get remove konqueror?
<Denise> lol
<Denise> hawaiian guy
<BluesKaj> nope, it''l take all of kubuntu dektop with it
<BluesKaj> desktop
<Denise> blue sky
<BluesKaj> nope blues-kaj , but it does rhyme with sky :)
<Denise> ur testing me again
<mn> if i remove kde4 and apt-get ubuntu-desktop will I be effectively running ubuntu (except for the boot screen)?
<BluesKaj> <--old drummer in rocknroll band, hence the blues thing , Denise :)
<Denise> blue sky is coming?
<BluesKaj> mn, kdm (bootscreen) may also be uninstalled , not quite sure
<BluesKaj> mn kde4 , oh, that's different , you prolly have kde3 already installed , but you will still have konqueror in that case
<mn> why would I already have kde3 installed?
<Denise> konquerer, firefox
<dr_willis> depends on which kubuntu you installed.
<Denise> beaches
<Denise> hawaii
<BluesKaj> most installs have kde3 as the default desktop environment , kde4 is an optional one that installs beside kde3 , and you choose which one at the login menu
<Denise> ur testing ff
<mn> I installed Kubuntu 8.04.1 KDE4
<Denise> u dont trust me yet?
<Denise> or u want an answer?
<Denise> 666
<corigo> K3b is having writing issues with my Lenovo T-61. Anyone know where I can get some support on this?
<dr_willis> corigo,  i think theres a laptop/thinkpad forum ont he ubuntu forums
<corigo> K3b a Kubuntu app?
<BluesKaj> yup
<corigo> (Isn't)
<Denise> testing
<Denise> ok
<Denise> have a good night
<BluesKaj> mn, check your login menu..you may have the kde3 option since it's still the default desktop in 8.04 akaik
<BluesKaj> oops
<Denise> not bright
<jazzman> k3ron is that a ham call??????????
<Denise> ok
<Denise> over for me
<Denise> finished
<Denise> that last humiliation was really not necessary
<BluesKaj> Denise, what humiliation ?
<Denise> doggymenz
<Denise> pedro
<Denise> hawaii
<Denise> beaches
<ForgeAus> you need  windows installer 2, msxml4, common controls 5, and directx9. to get chrome to work under wine
<ForgeAus> (google chrome that is)
<BluesKaj> still dunno what you mean , Denise
<Denise> u still take me as a prostitute?
 * BluesKaj detects a flme about to light up 
<alistair> Checkboxes system wide are not working properly on this machine?
<kataklysm54> quelqun de francais ici???
<kataklysm54> je débute sous kubuntu
<Denise> je parle auz hommes
<kataklysm54> et je voudrais savoir si quelqun pourrais me guider!!!
<Denise> pas
<kataklysm54> denise...
<Denise> quoi
<kataklysm54> tu sais bien lutiliser?
<kataklysm54> kubuntu
<kataklysm54> tu sais lutiliser?
<Denise> non
<Denise> ubuntu
<kataklysm54> tu est sur ubuntu toi?
<Denise> oui
<kataklysm54> ahh tu es dou toi?
<Denise> ubuntu
<kataklysm54> mais non mais tu habite dans quel coin?lool
<Denise> canada
<kataklysm54> ah daccord
<kataklysm54> moi je suis de france
<kataklysm54> mais je suis allemand
<kataklysm54> sa fait longtemp que tu utilise ubuntu?
<osiris> can anyone recomend a program for converting wmv to a dvd player format ?
<kataklysm54> osiris
<kataklysm54> french please
<Denise> un mois peut-[etre
<kataklysm54> ah daccord tu sais installer tout ca?
<osiris> uh....this is the ENGLISH channel last i checked.
<Denise> oui
<kataklysm54> ah dac moi ossi mais je voudrais savoir plus de choses
<kataklysm54> tu as réussi a installer java?
<Denise> comme quoi
<Denise> non
<kataklysm54> ta essaier?
<Denise> pas encore
<kataklysm54> moi oui mais marche pas
<kataklysm54> sa me soule!!!
<Denise> oui je vois ca
<kataklysm54> lool
<kataklysm54> je comprends pas
<Denise> tu as quel age
<kataklysm54> normalement c'est sudo apt-get install <fichier>
<kataklysm54> mais java il connais pas c chiant
<kataklysm54> jai 18 ans et toi?
<Denise> 15
<Denise> je dois partir
<kataklysm54> ah tu est jeune dit donc lool
<Denise> bonne chance
<kataklysm54> ok a la prochaine denise
<kataklysm54> merci
<kataklysm54> osiris!!!
<osiris> what
<kataklysm54> the englisch channel hier?
<kataklysm54> ???
<osiris> this is the english channel
<kataklysm54> wo is the french channel?
<kataklysm54> ??
<osiris> 1 sec.
<kataklysm54> ok
<kataklysm54> ???
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<osiris> thx BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> np
<osiris> bit rusty, i am
<osiris> BluesKaj, any idea on dvd authoring app, or a way to convert wmv to dvd
<BluesKaj> tovid CLI or GUI , osiris ..or you could try ffmpeg on it's own
<osiris> tovid cli has just failed me.  thats why i asked.  good call though.
<BluesKaj> there's mencoder as well but it's abit to lossy for my liking
<osiris> was my first thought too
<osiris> gonna try tovid again, but it has a history of being bugy on my various machines.
<BluesKaj> I had tovid working quite well ...it has a wiki site which gives an important dependency list and tutorial
<Zopiac1> how to i add desktop effects?
<osiris> thats probably where i'll end up.
<Zopiac1> preferrably compiz, but not necessarily
<BluesKaj> osiris, i haven't used it nmuch since i bought a Tivo which sort of negates the need for a dvd setup
<osiris> this is a project for a co-worker
<BluesKaj> compiz is the most popular , Zopiac1
<Rayy> hi, how can i stop the xserver? using kubuntu 8.04 with kde 4.1
<osiris> she created the disc as a slide whow of family pictures, but she has no idea how to make it playable in a real player
<Zopiac1> i know, but how tdo i set it up on kde
<BluesKaj> !compiz, Zopiac1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz, zopiac1
<BluesKaj> damn
<Rayy> already tried sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop  but its not working
<Zopiac1> lol
<BluesKaj> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Zopiac1> i have it installed, but perhaps i ddont have the manager
<Zopiac1> ok...those dont seem to be working
<BluesKaj> Zopiac1, #compiz-fusion is the place to ask
<osiris> Rayy, go to a terminal after you stop kdm, and sudo killall Xorg
<Rayy> osiris: k, ty
<osiris> that should do it
<BluesKaj> osiris,I would try K3B after converting with ffmpeg
<osiris> that was the burning app i was planning on.
<Rayy> osiris: didnt work
<osiris> just wondered if my old methods had been replaced by some new killer app
<Rayy> osiris: it just reseted the x session
<Rayy> osiris: was back at the login
<osiris> hmm
<Rayy> and best, kdm and kdm-kde4 are not running but i have kde 4.1 gui lolz
<osiris> sudo killall kdm && sudo killall xorg ?
<BluesKaj> osiris, no new killer apps afaik, just some upgrades to the existing ones
<BluesKaj> that damn kde4 ...wish ppl would leave us kde3 guys alone :)
<Zopiac1> whats so bad about 4 ;)
<BluesKaj> I'm prolly gonna be lost in the dust soon
<BluesKaj> eye candy and silly widgets that don't work or hide themselves :)
<BluesKaj> I'm too old for fisher price stuff :)
<Rayy> osiris: ty, worked
<Rayy> osiris: since when do u need to kill kdm?
<osiris> idk.  in my opinion, if you want something dead.  kill it
<osiris> for certain processes i use start and stop
<gecko_> DevilLord2k
<osiris> but if its acting wrong in the first place, a kill is usually necessary
<gecko_> ignor that.. sorry wrong chat box
<Rayy> osiris: so a sudo /etc/init.d/kdm-kde4 stop should have worked in the first place
<osiris>  ? never ran 4
<gecko_> found a really nice 2 bedroom
<osiris> again..^^^ wrong channel
<gecko_> ahhh crap.. sorry again lol
<Rayy> osiris: u dont use kde 4.1?
<gecko_> ok.. i'm going to close this.. should help me out here :P
<osiris> Rayy, i honestly dont know.  whatever is default with hardy
<Rayy> osiris: that may be kde 3.5^^
<osiris> i stopped doing all the fancy bleeding edge stuff a long time ago
<Rayy> osiris: god i love kde 4.1, i was once a gnome fanboy
<BluesKaj> kde3 is still default I think
<osiris> if anything i would be running E17
<Rayy> osiris: i hated kde to death
<osiris> but im jst a lazy user now.  no time for the devel work anymore
<osiris> i like the app base.  thats about it
<osiris> gnome apps just seem featureless
<Rayy> osiris: because u cant configure em as much
<Rayy> osiris: but: kopete is so full with configurations and stuff
<BluesKaj> kde4 is beyond my understanding and I don't think I'm thick headed , I just don't "get it " I guess.  :)
<Rayy> osiris: that i gave up to act it like i want it to and installed pidgin^^
<osiris> kopete, not a fan.  prefer pidgin
<Rayy> osiris: it has a pretty annoying preconfiguration
<Rayy> BluesKaj: kde 4 has grown userfriendly, thats it^^
<osiris> BluesKaj, my biggest issue with hardy, is how the xorg.conf is completely trashed in hardy, and a lot of the "old ways of doing things" kinda got busted
<Rayy> osiris: happened before
<osiris> i had to get my xorg from a dapper install to get it right
<BluesKaj> Rayy, well i guess I'll use it when I absolutely have to ..otherwise I prefer to wait til the time comes
<Rayy> osiris: gutsy had the same problem: bullet proof xserver
<Rayy> BluesKaj: some stuff isnt working correctly, like ark is piece of shit atm
<Rayy> BluesKaj: but over all, ull like it ;)
<osiris> language please
<Rayy> bugged*
<osiris> gotta keep it family
<Rayy> will kde 4.1.1 be included in some external hardy sources?
<osiris> prolly in a 3rd party repo i would guess
<BluesKaj> Rayy, I tried it for 2 days ..couldn't figure out what "H" was going on
<alistair> \quit
<osiris>  /
<Rayy> BluesKaj: had the same problem with 3.5, i rly got mad^^
<Rayy> BluesKaj: but i still like gnome a lot
<sountgun> anyone coul work chrome????
<Rayy> sountgun: im very interested in this thing too
<sountgun> !!!!!!!! i want chrome!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rayy> sountgun: it seems to have very intelligent design
<Rayy> sountgun: question is, if it works
<sountgun> i love everything of Google and i saw the screenshots and i love it!!
<sountgun> it's seems really fast!
<Rayy> sountgun: but it will be only an alternative if it contains something like noscript and adblock plus
<sountgun> i never liked Firefox!
<Rayy> sountgun: and googles biggest business is ads
<Rayy> sountgun: would be suicide to support something like this
<sountgun> well i used Opera and never had issues with adds
<Rayy> sountgun: i never liked opera :P
<sountgun> well i never like Firefox xD
<Rayy> sountgun: i guess konqui is using webkit too
<Rayy> sountgun: but in kde 4.1 its a bit slow and bugged
<sountgun> i don't like konqueror as web browser either
<Rayy> sountgun: id prefer it to google though^^
<sountgun> it's a lil' bit slow
<Rayy> sountgun: it uses webkite, like chrome and safari
<Rayy> kit*
<sountgun> but i prefer google ^^ I LOve GOOGLE xD
<Rayy> sountgun: they have a lot of software, that i wouldnt use
<kurumin> hello!
<sountgun> i have it must all! (picasa, earth...) xD
<Rayy> sountgun: especially talk and mail are some bastards i guess
<sountgun> i used gtalk
<sountgun> nobody work chrome ?
<sountgun> google chrome!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BluesKaj> konq is fast if IPV6 is defeated
<sountgun> google chrome
<Rioting_pacifist> why bother with chrome when konqueror in kde4 will be faster and offer the same rendering?
<Rioting_pacifist> not that i wont try it but not really worth the fuss its got for the it world maybe the buisness people should care, but not me
<kurumin> google chrome?
<sountgun> yes
<damsterdam> but it's still not ready for linux. on the website they say that an engeneer team is working "hard" on it to make it available as soon as possible...
<sountgun> google promises... i don't buy them
<sountgun> they say the same with picasa
<sountgun> ¬¬
<Rayy> Rioting_pacifist: biggest problem for konqui atm is flash and crashes :P
 * mortici is not a fan of konq
 * mortici wishes konq would work right
<sountgun> chrome... i gonna have to wait for years when google want to release chrome... xD
<mortici> chrome is nice, but current browsers are a little more polished, give it some time and it could become damn good, the seperate process idea is very nice, and sandboxing
<payne> is kubuntu better than ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> No, it's exactly the same, other than the default desktop environment
<osiris> matter of opinion
<payne> are there more programs for kde
<payne> than GNOME
<osiris> wouldnt say that
<osiris> just seems the apps have more features
<osiris> to me anyhow
<payne> KDE has more themes I think
<Dragnslcr> KDE can run GTK apps and Gnome can run Qt apps
<payne> kde apps better
<payne> ?
<Dragnslcr> The only differences you'll see in the programs will be how well they visually match the rest of the desktop environment
<payne> hmm
<payne> that sounds good
<Rayy> payne: what do u expect of an desktop environment?
<Rayy> payne: do u want it to be easy and open or complex and with gr8 configuration possibilities
<payne> I just ordered kubuntu I like to have an awesome desktop  and runn all kde files and dual boot ubuntu
<payne> possibley...
<payne> any1 going to linux fest!
<payne> lol
<payne> whos going to linux fest?
<payne> linux fest....
<payne> <->__<->
<payne> hi notriami
<payne> hi....
<darwin_> is there somewhere here to discuss intrepid?
<payne> na
<payne> idk what it is
<notriamil> hello, i'm from Brazil
<payne> hi I am from ATL
<BluesKaj> ATL?
<payne> Atlanta, Georgia U.S
<shaffy> can anyone please tell me how or if it is possible to install kubuntu on my vista system, without having to burn it onto a cd?  i still want to be able go into the kubuntu setup manager and configure the partitions for dual boot.  is this possible?
<Dragnslcr> darwin_- try #ubuntu+1
<favro> !install | shaffy
<ubottu> shaffy: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<shaffy> favro: thx.  i'll get on it.
<favro> np
<payne> shaffy?
<shaffy> yes?
<payne> oh thought i was program
<shaffy> lol.. okay
<payne> lol it
<payne> xd
<payne> zzzz.... falls asleep @ keyboard
<payne> linux fest!!!
<payne> on software freedom day
<payne__> yay!
<nergar> what packages do I need to develop in QT3?
<payne__> qt3?
<nergar> I get this error:
<nergar> configure: error:
<nergar> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<nergar> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<nergar> this is in Kdevelp
<nergar> I also get this error: acinclude.m4:6022: the serial number must appear before any macro definition
<nergar> what serial number???? is this a joke?
<posingaspopular> hello all, i want to remove kde4 from a kubuntu hardy install and install kde3.5.9. what is the command to do this
<notriamil> hello!
<BluesKaj> posingaspopular, install kde3 first then depending how you installed kde4 , use the same method to uninstall
<notriamil> olá!
<posingaspopular> BluesKaj: the install was done with the kde4remix cd and is already done
<sountgun> still nobody work chrome??
<posingaspopular> sountgun: there is no linux version of chrome
<sountgun> i mean with wine
<posingaspopular> is the chan still #kubuntu-kde4
<BluesKaj> yup
<shaffy> if i have an AMD dual core x2, i should install the 64bit version of kubuntu, correct?
<BluesKaj> shaffy , not necessarily ...I run 32 bit no my AMD 64 bit 3200+ CPU
<BluesKaj> on
<shaffy> BluesKaj: so what is the advantage/disadvantage?
<BluesKaj> there are apps that won't run on 64 bit
<BluesKaj> you can if you use ia32
<shaffy> is there any performance difference?
<MidnightCommando> BluesKaj: that's nonsense i'm afraid
<MidnightCommando> shaffy: generally a 64-bit os on a 64-bit proc is faster.
<MidnightCommando> also you can address more memory without the need for the HIGHMEM kernel patch and thus overhead.
<Dragnslcr> Not much
<BluesKaj> MidnightCommando, well you have your opinion, but my luck with 64 bit kubuntu's haven't been very good
<Dragnslcr> Unless you have (and use) more than 4 GB of memory, you probably won't notice a performance difference
<MidnightCommando> If you still need access to 32-bit apps like flashplayer, you can easily use multilib setups, which in ubuntu are probably packages like "emul-linux-x86-compat"
<Dragnslcr> And incompatibility with apps can be a killer
<BluesKaj> here comes the debate
<MidnightCommando> Dragnslcr: I do ;)
<shaffy> lol.. i'm glad i started it :S
<MidnightCommando> BluesKaj: I'm not trying to turn it into a debate, sorry for saying it was nonsense, it's just I've never had any trouble with multilib
<BluesKaj> Firefox used to crash a lot
<MidnightCommando> :|
<BluesKaj> my setup is rather mediocre hardware wise but I never noticed any adavantage speedwise with 64 bit on either linux or windows
<BluesKaj> theoretically it's supposed to be faster maybe , but can one really tell ?
<BluesKaj> anyway sacktime for old guys ...later
<shaffy> bye
<sountgun> still doesn't work chrome? xD
<sountgun> google chrome
<knic> I have two issues, first I am running a MS 4000 erganomic keyboard and if I hit the calculator button all volume  KMilo crashes, and then my volume keys stop working
<knic> on a fresh boot on a live cd this doesn't happen, how do I have my settings get regnerated for my keyboard
<knic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42927/ is the backtrace
<sountgun> chrome? when??? ahhhhh!!!
<sountgun> i'm gonna cry
<sountgun> xD
<sountgun> chrome ¬¬
<knic> the second issue I have is my forward and back buttons don
<knic> t work on my mouse
<knic> brb
<sountgun> anyone could use chrome yet?
<justyb> sountgun: what's your huge desire to run chrome?
<sountgun> i test it mi sister's xp and i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeee it
<justyb> Well just wait for it to be ported to Linux.  It uses WebKit andis open source so I don't see it beeing too long.  Maybe for a port of V8 the JS engine.
<sountgun> umm
<sountgun> umm
<Sixzero> Hi guys.
<Amko> pozz sixzero
<Sixzero> I've got a question about compiling a driver if anyone's available...?
<justyb> Sixzero: Okay I'll see what I can help you with before I head off
<sountgun> chrome wow! it's really cool! now i see the wonder that google made! o_O
<Sixzero> Thanks justyb.  I've got an odd onboard sound setup on my Shuttle box.  It's an SN68PTG6 Deluxe with HD Audio provided by Realtek.  There IS a driver on the Realtek site for linux, but I'm curious as to how to compile it.  I've tried sh install, considering that's the install script that came with the download, but I'm not sure if it's compiling correctly or what packages I would need to install in order to make it work.
<justyb> Sixzero: Hmmm.
<justyb> Sixzero: I'll have to make this ouick
<justyb> Sixzero: Okay first try everything you can to get a binary driver
<justyb> Sixzero: Compiling sucks and breaks everything
<justyb> Sixzero: Unless you're the type to stay on top of your systems upgrades
<Sixzero> The downloaded package comes with a .tar within the tar.bz2 that's labled as the alsa driver, but it's got a ton of folders within.  Would I find the binary driver within it?
<justyb> Sixzero: Which, as far as the kernel goes, you'll have to keep up with your own patches if you compile your own driver
<justyb> Sixzero: It is possible you'd find a binary driver there.
<Rayy> kawapanga cyall
<Guest44222> is kubuntu linux equiped with wine
<Sixzero> not natively as far as I know, but you can download it from the Synaptic Package Manager.
<Sixzero> or are you asking me if I have it?
<Guest44222> where to get wine
<fildo> Guest44222 install the package
<justyb> Sixzero: Okay if you want to build a driver you will need kernel-sources and build
<Sixzero> I have the sources, but I've tried building twice.  The first time it complained that it couldn't compile c++, so I downloaded a few packages from Synaptic and tried again.  I got farther, but I have no idea of what confirmation I would have that it finished successfully or not.
<Sixzero> What command would I use to compile it?  sh install seems to get me somewhere, or am I doing this wrong?  (noob alert)
<justyb> Basically when you make there should be no errors
<Sixzero> I got one in particular both times I tried, gimme one sec and I'll paste what it told me.
<justyb> The last couple of lines will say something like make: *** Error 1 blah blah blah
<justyb> Sixzero: Now before we move on.  What is wrong are you getting no sound?
<Sixzero> Yeah.  No sound.  No drivers, nothin.
<justyb> Sixzero: You using Ubuntu?
<Sixzero> I've read on a few forums that there were no drivers for my onboard, but I just recently found this package on the Realtek site through the Shuttle site.
<Sixzero> Kubuntu 8.04.1 or whatever
<Sixzero> The Gnome setup for my nvidia onboard acts all crazy on this comp, so I had more luck using KDE
<mhl> haloo
<Sixzero> Here's what it's telling me justy.....
<justyb> Okay anyway.  Usually you can issue ./configure
<Sixzero> configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<Sixzero> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Sixzero> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Sixzero> Remove Folder.....
<Sixzero> install: 101: alsaconf: not found
<justyb> Sixzero: Okay you need curses-dev
<Sixzero> ./configure
<Sixzero> oops, lol
<mhl> squoodle
<justyb> Sixzero: It also wouldn't hurt to have alsa-dev stuff too.
<justyb> Sixzero: Some vendor make up there own install scripts
<Sixzero> I grabbed it already, but I'm not so sure about the curses-dev.  I'm not seeing it in synaptic
<Sixzero> I see libcunit1-ncurses-dev and libkaya-ncurses-dev
<justyb> Sixzero: Curses is a library  try looking for it with the lib in front
<justyb> Sixzero: libncurses
<justyb> I think current version is 5
<justyb> something
<Sixzero> I already had libncurses, but not libncurses-dev.  is that what I wanted?
<justyb> Sixzero: Is that what you wanted?  You need dev filesif you are going to build something.
<Sixzero> I'm already rebuilding to see where it gets me.
<justyb> Sixzero: You want to beild the driver then I guess that is what you need.
<justyb> I'm not going to make it I can't type stright.
<justyb> Must sleep.
<Sixzero> Get to bed, friend.  I'm sure I can figure it out from here.  It looks like the curses-dev is what I needed help finding.  I appreaciate your help
<justyb> Bye.
<Sixzero> Laters.
<sountgun> chrome....
<sountgun> what's google wait for?
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm not sure why, but ever since a recent update, Programs that have been closed hang around on my taskbar for a while
<Seven_Six_Two> ooohh...and I just realized that I'm using the taskbar-compiz
<Sixzero> bah, is there any way to get alsaconf in 8.04 or is it long gone now?
<sountgun> what's gong on with chrome?
<Sixzero> what's chrome?
<chairman> how can i see the rotating cube in it's entirety?
<sountgun> oogle chrome
<Sixzero> ooh, pretty
<sountgun> chrome
<sountgun> chrome
<chairman> i'm talking about the compiz cube
<sountgun> CHROME!!!
<sountgun> why google!!! why!!!
<Sixzero> haha
<sountgun> chrome i want it
<sountgun> i want it
<Sixzero> dl it then
<knic> sountgun: you have done nothing but say chrome non stop, why don't you just play with konqueror and wait
<Sixzero> or is it closed beta?
<sountgun> i want chrome ¬¬
<TerAnOx> hello, im noob at linux. anyone know how i change my keyboard output from english to swedish ?
<sountgun> chrome
<Sixzero> Bah hahaha
<knic> is sountgun a bot?
<Seven_Six_Two> idiotbot
<Sixzero> I dunno, but he just reminded me of that dude from Super Troopers who said "meow" ten times.
<chairman> how can i do the rotation cube effect?
<Sixzero> which x are you using teranox?
<Seven_Six_Two> chairman, you set the key bindings with compiz fusion config
<Seven_Six_Two> chairman, it might be alt+ctrl+mouse1
<TerAnOx> sixzero .. dont know my friend installed it for me .. how can i see ?
<Sixzero> Are you in KDE?
<TerAnOx> yes
<Sixzero> Ok, click the little blue k in the bottom left corner of your screen.
<Sixzero> click system settings
<chairman> mouse1
<Sixzero> then under the Personal list in the General tab, click Regional & Language
<Seven_Six_Two> TerAnOx, it'll be in regional and accessibility
<chairman> do i click left or right
<Seven_Six_Two> chairman, mouse button 1. left click. you have to have the right compiz plugins enabled
<Seven_Six_Two> try installing and running "compiz fusion icon"
<Sixzero> Did you find it Teranox?
<Seven_Six_Two> and it'll be click and drag
<Seven_Six_Two> chairman, If you have the right plugins enabled, you should be able to use alt+ctrl+arrowright/arrowleft
<TerAnOx> sixzero : yes thx
<Sixzero> np
<chairman> how do i see the whole cube?
<chairman> got that . but how do you have the cube effect
<chairman> like spinning l,r,u,d,sw,sw?
<chairman> hello
<_2> who knows usb stuff ?    i want to access a digital camera via cli
<_2> not mass storage btw
<_2> who knows usb stuff ?    i want to access a digital camera via cli   not a mass storage device btw.    anyone ?
<shaffy> can someone tell me how to change my version of kubuntu from kde4 to the regular kde3?
<jussi01> shaffy: install kubuntu-desktop
<shaffy> jussie01:  thank you.  :)
<jussi01> !tab | shaffy
<ubottu> shaffy: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<shaffy> lol thanks :)
<SAngeli> i, as I have to just perform some tests is there a way to setup Ubuntu with minimal mail services? Is there a guide or few steps I should perform?
<jussi01> shaffy: just a note, installing that package will not uninstall kde4 - just install kde3, so you can choose at the login screen.
<shaffy> jussi01: so, once i install kubuntu-desktop, and i uninstall kde4, will kubuntu automatically use kde3 at the default desktop, or do i need to configure this?
<jussi01> shaffy: if you uninstall kde4, it should do that, yes.
<shaffy> jussi01: perfect.  thank you.
<Darkrift2> is there a way to make the taskbar buttons less transparent (they are hard to read on my taskbar background sometimes)
<_2> right click configure
<Darkrift2> ok, well adding "for transparancy" helped a little but I guess thats not something you can change. thx though, i hadnt found anytrhing there of use before
<Kimppa> Hi. I just bought a new computer and I'd like to install kubuntu on it as well
<Kimppa> but I'm having problems with the installer
<Kimppa> I tried first the graphical installer, but after the loading bar, I got an "Buffer I/O error on device fd0"
<Kimppa> then I tried the alternative installer and noticed that it fails to detect my cd/dvd-drive
<Kimppa> apparently, it's missing drivers or something
<Kimppa> the installer asks if I could give drivers on a floppy, but who has a floppy drive these days, aye
<Kimppa> so, any ideas?
<shaffy> i've never seen that before
<shaffy> so you're doing a clean install?
<Kimppa> yeah
<shaffy> and you get into the installer?
<Kimppa> yes
<shaffy> where does the error occur?
<Kimppa> in the graphical installer, right after I've selected the installers language and the loading screen appears, after this screen I get a console-like screen with the error message
<Kimppa> the alternative installer was a bit more informative, it didn't give me that general error message, but said that it fails to detect the dvd-drive
<shaffy> sorry, i have no idea.
<Kimppa> btw, what's the location of a sata dvd drive (in port 2)? /dev/...?
<favro> it might need a boot option - what is the brand and model Kimppa
<_2> Kimppa most likely /dev/scd0   i think they use scsi emulation on the install cd's
<sparr> What free and/or open source photo manager that runs on linux has the best integration with flickr?  I need to sort, resize, tag, and upload about 10k photos.  Good tagging functionality (hinting, autocomplete, cloud, etc) is imperative.
<Kimppa> favro: Samsung SH-S223F/BEBN
<favro> Kimppa: brand/model of the comp - sorry - not the drive
<Kimppa> favro: I put it together myself
<Kimppa> of various components
<leon> ??
<favro> Kimppa: nvidia chipsets?
<Kimppa> yes
<Kimppa> _2: there isn't a /dev/scd0
<_2> you alredy said it wasn't detected ....  you think udev makes device nodes for things it doesn't see ?
<_2> Kimppa look for the normal ide device nodes    ls /dev/hd?    see what that lists
<_2> if it coughs out a b c or d  try that
<_2> but last i messed with an install disk it did use scsi emulation,   and that caused problems on my system that has real scsi devices in it...
<Kimppa> _2: nothing found with /dev/hd*, and besides, I don't have anything connected with ide, both my cd-drive and hard drive are connected with s-ata
<alistair> Hi tried KDE4 found it too unstable - very pretty. Trying Kubuntu but even though its superior to Ubuntu having several problems maybe someone here can help with?
<alistair> Superior looking I should have said!
<jaakkome> Doesn't hurt to ask (I don't know much) :]
<_2> Kimppa maybe  modprobe ide-cdrom   and see if it shows up   ?
<_2> i have my doubts because that's a default test
<_2> but you never know
<alistair> Problems with Kubuntu not experienced with Ubuntu are that every checkbox on any program when clicked does not actuate for seconds if at all. Its very weird and I suspect something to do with graphics driver.
<alistair> Another problem is networking - whereas Ubuntu worked superbly, Kubuntu does not seem to operate samba anywhere as well and in fact its a battle to see any shared folders between pc.
<_2> alistair never has.   you have to [apply changes]  in kde.
<alistair> _2, which problem are you addressing?
<_2> first mentioned
<_2> checkboxes never automagicly do anything   you are susposed to apply the changes
<alistair> Crikey, you cannot see what you have checked so for example, when using Add/Remove programs this is quite a dicey exercise
<alistair> _2,  I am a programmer!
<_2> is that a boast or a confession ?
<alistair> _2, its a confession - basically saying that yes, I understand what should be happening, and its not
<sucrack> hi kubuntus...
<alistair> When u check a checkbox it should check, not stay in a non-checked state
<_2> alistair you mean the mouse input is delayed ?   oh.
<alistair> yep exactly
<alistair> sometimes it happens, sometimes not - Ubuntu on same pC didnt do this
<sucrack> i have a problem, since i installed kubuntu 8.04 i only get blackscreen on all virtualconsoles and i haven't benn overcoming this issue; even upgrading to 8.04.1 don't fix it!!!
<_2> i never had that problem so it's not a hardware issue unless it's something like i/o errors   cause i run kde on a p1 100mhz box.
<alistair> Probably should approach the forums for this. though unfortunately, Kubuntu forum is much less active that Ubuntu - pity is I think Kubuntu is visually and in many ways superior to Ubuntu
<_2> sucrack boot with kernel options  >>>  nosplash vga=normal    see what happens
<_2> alistair i agree.
<alistair> _2 I suppose I could stop compiz which was when it all started do you know how to stop it temporarily?
<_2> alistair kwin --replace
<_2> i thin
<_2> k
<underdog_> just installed kubuntu on a new system with a geforce 6150 LE; the maximum resolution i can choose is 800x600.. help anyone??
<alistair> Tis weird - I just opened one program and clicked on checkboxes and it responded fine but if I use add/remove its a real pain.
<jaakkome> alistair, I'm having some odd lag with samba as well - sometimes it does work however
<sucrack> i'll try that... i'll be back soon....
<alistair> jaakkome, I just had a thought the network issue could be caused by changing the i/o from a pci wifi card to a usb wifi interface
<_2> alistair have you checked the bug reports on the add/remove thang ?
<jaakkome> alistair, why would that only affect samba?
<_2> alistair only mentioned because i think i heard someone saying "don't use that use adept"
<OmgItsAShark> im currently running ubuntu on my older laptop right now
<OmgItsAShark> and it is sloggy and slow and not working very well
<alistair> _2, actually no.....now that u mention it adept does perform fine!! Good thinking my friend.
<OmgItsAShark> i was told that kubuntu would run better on my lappy is that true?
<_2> alistair and sorry to hear about the programming thing, hope you get over it ok.   :)))
<alistair> OmgItsAShark, Hi my daughters love Ubuntu on their own old PC and I tried Kubuntu on it they said it ran slower
<OmgItsAShark> really
<OmgItsAShark> interesting
<OmgItsAShark> anybody know how i can speed up ubuntu
<alistair> _2, can take that on the chin NP
<alistair> OmgItsAShark, how much memory is it running
<OmgItsAShark> 512
<OmgItsAShark> p3 600mhz
<OmgItsAShark> 512 ram
<jussi01> OmgItsAShark: Id suggest going for a lighter desktop - xfce or fluxbox
<alistair> OmgItsAShark, should be fine as you already know. Are you really comparing apples with apples eg I have 3 machines here and get really short using my daughters because its a slower piece of hardware
<OmgItsAShark> hahaha
<OmgItsAShark> im just looking for something that doesnt take 7 min to start up and doesnt clog d own
<OmgItsAShark> would those desktops have the same look and feel as ubuntu
<jussi01> !xubuntu | OmgItsAShark
<ubottu> OmgItsAShark: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<jussi01> OmgItsAShark: much the same, but with a slightly more basic feel to them.
<jussi01> have a look at that site for screenshots
<OmgItsAShark> ok ... and i would have to load it on a cd then install like ubuntu right??
<jussi01> OmgItsAShark: no - you could do as the bot said...  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<OmgItsAShark> would that install inside of ubuntu or would it just load on start up.. i am very new to linux
<jussi01> OmgItsAShark: it will then give you an option at the login screen
<OmgItsAShark> and this will run better on mylappy
<jussi01> OmgItsAShark: yes, it uses less system resources :)
<OmgItsAShark> awesome
<OmgItsAShark> now will i select which one i wanna rrun like i would with a dual  boot similar to my desktop
<jussi01> sort of - you select at the login screen
<OmgItsAShark> ok cool
<OmgItsAShark> and if i like it and want to remove ubuntu that will be possible right?
<OmgItsAShark> without removing xubuntu
<OmgItsAShark> ???
<OmgItsAShark> how do i know whehn xubuntu is done
<alistair> Ktorrent is this any good - im using it but seems very slow on d/l
<starenka> hi, i'm quite used to software in ENGLISH, but i need czech locales ofr collation, time, etc... if i check those in KDECC, it seems ok - language english and time, money, calendat etc.. set to czech ones. but if i check on "locale" i see all set to en_US.UTF-8. whats the problem?
<joe_> anyone on here know much about python?
<joe_> hey, either of you two that just joined good with python?
<ActionParsnip> sorry I am not
<joe_> damn... oh well, was worth a shot
<ActionParsnip> try in #python
<joe_> ...how do i get identified? (sorry, very new to irc)
<ActionParsnip> !identify | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<joe_> ok, thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> np man
<renato__> Hi, I could youe a help with fail2ban, it basically just doe not wok. when I install the package it does not create the file jail.conf and if I put in /etc/fail2ban a jail.conf which is working on another system, it just fail to restart without leaving any message in it's log
<ActionParsnip> renato__: http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/HOWTOs
<renato__> ActionParsnip: that is a guide, I mean, fail2ban behave differently on two systems 8.04 I have, on my servers if even fails to start with the jail.conf it comes with
<ActionParsnip> renato__: then follow the guides to set it up. ive not used it but i found that
<floown> hello
<floown> I try to see these screencast http://movielibrary.lynda.com/html/modPage.asp?ID=532 but I don't have the right plugin, what's the package I should install?
<floown> it seems to be .mov
<ActionParsnip> renato__: looks like quicktime
<ActionParsnip> floown: see above ^
<renato__> ActionParsnip: what looks like quicktime?
<renato__> fail2ban?
<Asara> Hi, i've got a question about Reinstalling Kubuntu on a Dual Boot system. I tried to install kde 4.1 and it screwed up, after trying a few fixes mentioned in some forums apt-get became so messed up that i can't install/remove/purge anything with it. So how would i go about reinstalling Kubuntu without harming my windows partition?
<ActionParsnip> renato__: wrong target, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Asara: shouldnt touch it at all
<Asara> ActionParsnip: problem is, if i insert the kubuntu live/install cd and reboot it tries to shrink my windows partition even further. Clicking on manual just freezes the live cd, and then returns me to the partition setup...
<Asara> so could i just erase the linux partitions with gparted and then try to install over that? or will grub just screw up
<ActionParsnip> Asara: just backup the data in /home (you should be any way) then remove the linux partitions
<ActionParsnip> Asara: then the installer will see the unallocated space and install to it
<Asara> ok, thanks...and i won't have to touch grub in any way?
<ActionParsnip> Asara: you will, as the config will be wiped. backup your menu.lst if you want
<ActionParsnip> Asara: then you can reinstate once you get back round
<Asara> ok
<error404notfoun1> I gave my system a name, say oldname, then after installation I did sudo hostname newname, even edited /etc/hosts and change oldname to newname, but its still oldname everywhere even on shell
<ActionParsnip> kdesu kate /etc/hostname
<ActionParsnip> error404notfoun1:  any better?
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<ActionParsnip> hi FuriousGeorge
<FuriousGeorge> adept keeps asking for my cd when i try to install ndis wrappewr
<FuriousGeorge> even if i had it, i dont have a cd-rom in here
<FuriousGeorge> i tried mounting a cd-image in /cdrom/ and no luck
<error404notfoun1> ActionParsnip: I just reboot and now its works without doing that hostname thing :D\
<ghostcube> FuriousGeorge: i may know what causes this
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<ActionParsnip> FuriousGeorge: remove the cd from youor repositories
<FuriousGeorge> ActionParsnip: thanks, ill try that
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip: yep that was it :)
<ghostcube> heh
<ActionParsnip> indeed, makes a tonne of sense
<ghostcube> lol yes
<ActionParsnip> FuriousGeorge: just comment it out so you can readd if you want
<peaktop> гы
<Pavlz> > i saw my own peronal e-mail: it's arrived a message that communicate to me: Free Software Foundation.Inc and GNU Software "25 years happy birthday" http://gnu.org
<FuriousGeorge> for some reason ndiswrapper works only the first time i install the driver
<FuriousGeorge> after i reboot i get no networking
<favro> FuriousGeorge: there is something about that in one of these links I beleive
<favro> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FuriousGeorge> favro: yeah, those are the steps i took to recreate the problem
<favro> ohh
<favro> FuriousGeorge: http://beginlinux.com/desktop_training/ubuntu/ubnet_m/ub_wirless - about halfway down for ndiswrapper - I don't use wireless myself
<mrxmike> i just connected my webcam, i would like to make a picture with it
<mrxmike> but what software can i use with it?
<mrxmike> lsusb says its: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 093a:2603 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<FuriousGeorge> favro: i was able to follow the docs last time...  what i have is a bug, i get the concept of what's going on
<mrxmike> ahhh got it, its /dev/video1 ./... (video0 points to my tv card)
<favro> FuriousGeorge: to get it working after each boot you need to - quote "adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper " kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<favro> FuriousGeorge: that site wasn't too specific about that
<FuriousGeorge> favro: ill try that
<favro> k
<blackie> anyone involved with launchpad + KDE 4.1 here?
<ghostcube> try kde4 channel
<ghostcube> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<blackie> I'm lacking modules for Qt SQL lite channels
<blackie> tyhx
<glubbdrubb> hi there
<mrxmike> how can i see what kernel module is loaded for a specific usb device?
<ActionParsnip> mrxmike: lsmod
<ActionParsnip> i think
<mrxmike> k, thanks :)
<FuriousGeorge> i followed the ubuntu wirless docs, and got ndiswrapper installed, fed it a windows driver, and wireless started working.  the i rebooted
<FuriousGeorge> the module is loaded, the interface exists, but "no wireless networks found" in knetworkmanager
<ActionParsnip> so in ifconfig you see wlan0?
<FuriousGeorge> the only way to get it working seems to be to uninstall the driver, reboot the computer, and reinstall the driver
<FuriousGeorge> ActionParsnip: yes
<FuriousGeorge> the reboot trick only works until the subsequent reboot
<FuriousGeorge> then im back at square one
<ActionParsnip> FuriousGeorge: if you lsmod, is ndiswrapper loaded?
<FuriousGeorge> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> ok, id try manually editing /etc/network/interfaces to see if it'll connect
<FuriousGeorge> ActionParsnip: i cant seem to find an example interfaces file with wpa...  you know where google is hiding that?
<ActionParsnip> FuriousGeorge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<ActionParsnip> FuriousGeorge: id try getting it connected without wpa (disable it in the router)
<ActionParsnip> FuriousGeorge: just so we know its all ok
<FuriousGeorge> ActionParsnip: i know its fine.  i have a kubuntu laptio which worked out of the box
<FuriousGeorge> *laptop
<ActionParsnip> FuriousGeorge: no, i meant to test the setup you are configuring. we dont know that is ok do we
<berkes> my oh my, some spamnetwork decided to abuse my domain as from: I am getting like 1400 mails per hour right now. Good news is that kontact/kmail crashed only once :)
<faileas> ;p
<ActionParsnip> berkes: create a rule to send them back to the sender if its from that address ;)
<berkes> I am getting all the bounces.
<bernhard_> hi, im having a serious problem :D
<bernhard_> actually i dont have a gui right now
<ghostcube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bernhard_> ghostcube i know
<ghostcube> bernhard_: ups
<ghostcube> how comes
<KalThaeden[EK]> msg NickServ identify yk93sys
<bernhard_> i tried to install the new nvidia driver
<bernhard_> and it actually worked
<bernhard_> but now it kubuntu 8.04 (kde 4.1) cant start it somehow
<ghostcube> bernhard_: what happens if u type in terminal startx
<ghostcube> is there any error
<bernhard_> yes
<bernhard_> unable to connect to xserver
<ghostcube> are u root ?
<bernhard_> lol sec
<bernhard_> yes
<bernhard_> it says: no screens found, giving up
<ghostcube> ok thats better heh
<bernhard_> actually im using the repo driver right now
<ghostcube> lsmod | grep nvidia
<bernhard_> ive uninstalled the nvidia driver
<ghostcube> ahh so u have installed the new one without uninstalling rwepo one
<ghostcube> oh ok
<bernhard_> and installed the old with sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<bernhard_> no
<ghostcube> i get it
<bernhard_> ive uninstalled the old one first
<ghostcube> yep
<bernhard_> then installed the driver from the nvidia homepage
<bernhard_> now ive done the same the other way round
<ghostcube> have u blacklistet the nvidia modul in restricted modules to be sure its not being loaded
<bernhard_> ghostcube it always worked
<ghostcube> bernhard_: and now u cant get an gui ?
<bernhard_> i dont think that theres a blacklist
<bernhard_> exactly
<ghostcube> so u now in terminal ? irssi ?
<bernhard_> bitchx
<bernhard_> :P
<ghostcube> oh ok
<ghostcube> 'sudo modprobe nvidia' says what
<bernhard_> i guess i know what the problem is
<ghostcube> bernhard_: kannst du deutsch
<bernhard_> ja
<ghostcube> komm mal in german channel
<ghostcube> :D
<bernhard_> #kubuntu-de?`
<ghostcube> jo
<Heretic_spb> Hello all, anybody was working with FreeNX + Java?
 * faileas thought it had its own client?
<freaky[t]> hi all. i recently installed kubuntu and would like to know how to enable java support for firefox for example can someone help me?
<faileas> freaky[t]: install sun-java6-plugin
<markus_> hello
<Alex135> markus_: hi
<markus_> I typed a lot of notes into my kontact. they all dissapeared. do I need to store them somehow?
<Alex135> you shouldn't need too
<Alex135> did you deleat the .kde folder at some point?
<markus_> not that i know of
<Alex135> hmmm
<Alex135> well they should have stayed on there
<markus_> it is very weared to mee to
<Alex135> perhaps a kid or someone did something they shouldn't have
<Alex135> :p
<markus_> lol. they have their own computer...
<Alex135> doesn't mean kids arn't a little mischevious
<markus_> thanks... I will have to search for answers to my problem
<garthounet> quelqun peut me guider sur la chaine francaise merci
<Pici> !fr | garthounet
<ubottu> garthounet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<garthounet> merci
<JuJuBee> When I try to click on the Adept_Notifier, I get a message telling me something is using the Packaging System, but nothing else is.
<stdin> !aptfix | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Sixzero> You don't have anything else like synaptic open or the adept updater?
<JuJuBee> nope.
<JuJuBee> stdin : thanks.
<JuJuBee> My classroom was empty all summer and I just got back to this. Don't recall it crashing before summer break.
<Sixzero> did you update when you got back?
<Sixzero> before the crash i mean?
<administrator> hey all
<administrator> i've found a bug in kubuntu / ndiswrapper
<administrator> who do i report it to?
<Pici> !bugs | administrator
<ubottu> administrator: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<luis> hi
<administrator> o_O...  even lauchpad has bugs " Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. "
<luis> I hate linux
<luis> and you?
<olhat> I've used p2p tv mostly Sopcast and TVUplayer practically round the clock while at home in Windows.  Does anything similar exist for Linux or something that works with Crossover?  Sopcast latest version does not work with CrossOver.
<Omoikane__> Anyone know how to get photos out of a flash photo gallery?
<JuJuBee> sixzero, no just came in and found the notifier (as expected) and tried to update.
<JuJuBee> Got it working now.
<FuriousGeorge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/264340  <-- my first bug report
<Nece228> what can i expect in kubuntu 8.10?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264340 in ndiswrapper "ndiswrapper:  cant scan for networks after first reboot post-install" [Undecided,New]
<Nece228> what can i expect in kubuntu 8.10?
<JuJuBee> I have 7.04 on my server, do I have to upgrade to 7.10 before 8.04?
<Nece228> yes
<JuJuBee> Crap.
<kataklysm54> la chaine francaise sil vous plait merci
<Nece228> you better download 8.04.1 iso disks
<Pici> !fr | kataklysm54
<ubottu> kataklysm54: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ghostcube> JuJuBee: is this pure server image
<JuJuBee> Not running a heavy duty server, just a classroom with 15 computers.  WWW, MySQL, Squid/DansGuardian, iptables
<JuJuBee> Don't want to a complete reinstall from CD
<JuJuBee> Especially the day before students come in.
<maurizio> hi!!
<ayram7> where is the IRC in Spanish?
<Maxa> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ayram7> Tanks! ;)
<Maxa> no problem
<bazhang> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubottu> libxine1-ffmpeg (source: xine-lib): MPEG-related plugins for libxine1. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.11.1-1ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 388 kB, installed size 844 kB
<gc_> hi all
<gc_> i need some help on my kubuntu.
<gc_> can somebody help me?
<bazhang> gc_, what is the question
<gc_> i looking for something like deepfreeze for my kubuntu and billing for my cybercafe using kubuntu
<bazhang> !equivalents | gc_ you can check here
<ubottu> gc_ you can check here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<kataklysm54> canal francais stp
<gc_> i looking for something like deepfreeze for my kubuntu and billing for my cybercafe using kubuntu
<kataklysm54> le lien pour la chaine francaise sil vous plait
<gc_> can somebody help me?
<kataklysm54> francais
<kataklysm54> merci
<trappist> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<^grand_champa^> i looking for something like deepfreeze for my kubuntu and billing for my cybercafe using kubuntu
<^grand_champa^> can somebody help me?
<servbiblio> Bom dia!
<servbiblio> Hi!Can you hel me?
<servbiblio> Hello pablo! can you help me?
<pablo> how?
<Guest84682> How stable is kbuntu in 64Bit? I have a AMD athlon(tm) 64 dual x2 core processor. should I dl the standard x86 or get the 64 bit kbuntu?
<^grand_champa^> i need some programs like autorecovery after restarting for my kubuntu
<schmidtm> jwnum: u only need 64 bit if u have more than 4 gig ram
<jwnum> Thank you schmidtm. I only have 1GB of ram.
<schmidtm> jwnum: so no need for 64 bit anyway it is quite stable
<sountgun> nobody coul work google chrome ??
<compilerwriter> Ladies and Gents I have a strange problem that I can't seem to figure out.  For some reason in kde3 my keyboard quit working.  I am now being forced to use kde4 to be able to use my keyboard.  Any ideas?
<sountgun> nobody work chrome?
<viros> good afternoon
<viros> can you help me?
<denis_> ?
<denis_> what can i do?
<servbiblio> Hello!
<servbiblio> I need a help
<denis_> what?
<viros> i'd like install on my notebook the integrated webcam
<viros> list #ubuntu
<servbiblio> I need to connect a client to FreNX
<viros> list #ubuntu*
<servbiblio> ?
<jussi01> !find freenx
<ubottu> Package/file freenx does not exist in hardy
<mistrnole> Hello, new to Linux here. I'm wondering if someone could suggest an IRC client. I'm using one of my default installed ones called KSirc and would like something with more features to it.
<jussi01> mistrnole: konversation is nice
<jussi01> mistrnole: what features are you after?
<compilerwriter> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<mistrnole> Thank you Jussi, I have that one installed too I just realized I'm going to check it out.
<jussi01> :)
<^grand_champa^> i need cybercafe billing and auto recovery (like deepfreeze) on my kubuntu. can anybody help me?
<timmalos> salut tout le monde
<timmalos>  min a me consacrer ici?
<timmalos> ya un francais qui a 2 min a me consacrer ?
<timmalos> ...
<timmalos> ..
<timmalos> ..
<timmalos> ...
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<timmalos> .
<concernedcitizen> looks like somebody's gonna get a hurt real bad
<sountgun> nobody still work chrome?
<Glady>  oui?
<[ifroog]> lol
<[ifroog]> concernedcitizen, reminds me of a standup comedian.
<Pici> timmalos: are you done?
<[ifroog]> russell peters
<Glady> je parle francais
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> .
<Glady> je parle francais
<Glady> je parle francais
<Glady> je parle francais
<Glady> je parle francais
<Glady> je parle francais
<Glady> je parle francais
<Glady> je parle francais
<Glady> .
<Glady> je parle francais
<[ifroog]> Glady, Common on you can do better.
<[ifroog]> :)
<kataklysm54> chaine francaise sil vous plait merci
<kataklysm54> francais stp
<kataklysm54> french
<kataklysm54> francais
<kataklysm54> personne ne peut envoyer le lien?
<kataklysm54> french station bitte
<kataklysm54> please
<eleckttruss> mi computador solo detecta 3 gb de los 4gb de ram que debo hacer?
<kataklysm54> le chaine francaise sil vous plait envoyer le lien stp
<kataklysm54> pfff
<jussi01> !fr | kataklysm54
<ubottu> kataklysm54: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Reed_Solomon> is there a channel just for intrepid issues?
<Pici> Reed_Solomon: #ubuntu+1
<^grand_champa^> i need cybercafe billing and auto recovery (like deepfreeze) on my kubuntu. can anybody help me?
<Reed_Solomon> thanks
<kataklysm54> la chaine francaise sil vous plait
<kataklysm54> sil vous plait
<jpds> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Zal0m0n> hi
<ahmos> hi, in adept what is the purging option
<RurouniJones> remove a package and all it's depdendencies
<RurouniJones> and config files I think
<RurouniJones> its rather
<roldyx> somebody use kscope?
<ahmos> thank you RurouniJones but anyone upgraded to kde 3.5.10 and kicker crashed?
<roldyx> I need use kscope.. but i dont understand it
<kjell_> Hi Kubuntu is new to me but Iḿ interested to learn! How do I add a new account?
<ahmos> new account for what?
<kjell_> To use the same PC and installation of Kubuntu.
<ahmos> you mean a new user
<kjell_> yes you are rght!
<roldyx> adduser <user>
<ahmos> open kcontrol then choose system administartion the user management
<kjell_> Ok thanks !!
<ahmos> ;)
<roldyx> kjell_: adduser <user> <<--- it is very very easy
<kjell_> thanks roldyx and ahmos I managed to add a new user :)
<lakshmanan> hi.. i want to do gtk+ programming in kubuntu...how do i do it ?
<andre_> download kdevelop
<lakshmanan> i actually switched from gnome...there i just downloaded some libraries like libgtk2-dev and did that... here i downloaded them..still when i compile.. it gave me a compile error like "gtk not in the path of pkg-config" now what should i do
<lakshmanan> please help
<reef> nadie habla español acá?
<FoxIII> ubottu,  !esp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
<FoxIII> ubottu,  !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lakshmanan> ubottu, how do i do gtk+ programming in kde
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FoxIII> ubottu,  gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<reef> gracias  ubottu, eres un genio
<FoxIII> Hey! I was the genius, not the bot :(
<jussi01> FoxIII: thats when you do this:
<jussi01> ubottu: tell FoxIII about yourself
<ubottu> FoxIII, please see my private message
<FoxIII> I know that, but reef wouldn't have known unless I used the tool.
<FoxIII> ubottu,  you're a tool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're a tool
<FoxIII> Well you should. Cos you are.
<jussi01> FoxIII: watch it, thats my girl...
<FoxIII> I rest my case your honor.
<jerome_> hi all
<jussi01> Hi jerome_
<steve555> Hi everyone.
<jerome_> hi steve555
<steve555> Hi jerome_
<jerome_> can i ask for a question
<jerome_> ia have a problem but i don't know how to solv it
<jerome_> i want to shutdown my server from my office
<jerome_> i can't connect to it with a ssh session
<steve555> Can you log into it remotely?
<jerome_> because the firewall of the entreprise block it
<jerome_> no
<jerome_> this is the problem
<jerome_> i can start it with wake on lan
<skinnymg1> hello people
<steve555> Hi skinnying1
<skinnymg1> quick question
<jerome_> connect to my ftp server with the broswer, impossible with a ftp client ( proxy )
<jerome_> to get file
<jerome_> but impossible to shutdown
<jussi01> skinnymg1: ask!
<jerome_> skinnymg1: .... yes
<skinnymg1> is there any apps out there that will allow me to install mac apps under kubuntu
<jerome_> skinnymg1: have you ever to kde-apps.org?
<jerome_> to look?
<jussi01> skinnymg1: not that I know of - you mean wine for mac apps type thing?
<jerome_> steeve555 have you a idea for my question?
<djg9282> I just recently updated the kernal because it prompted me in adept for the update...after i did it...i lost my sound...how can i install that update i think it was 2.24-19 that is causes the problems...when i go back to the 18 one..my sound is fine
<djg9282> how can i uninstall that update rather
<jerome_> steeve555 precision, i have no problem on my server, i can log into it from every where, the problem is from my office
<jussi01> djg9282: just select the 18 in grub...
<djg9282> i did, but then everytime it boots up it then goes back to 19
<jerome_> djg9282: you just update the kernel or something else?
<djg9282> i don't want to keep on selecting it everytime at bootup
<kjell_> is it possibble to run limwire under kubuntu?
<djg9282> it was just lately it was on the updates....it had three updates...one was linux headers...they all had the updated version # in them
<Pici> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<skinnymg1> yes im trying to get where i can run reason on my machine
<kjell_> Thanks guys!
<jerome_> djg9282: you can remove it manually
<djg9282> can you direct me how to do that?
<jerome_> ok, in private windows
<djg9282> sure
<djg9282> hmm
<sountgun> google chrome, i'm waiting... , why can't work with wine? why!!!??
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> http://code.google.com/chromium/
<Tm_T> http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/build-instructions-linux
<Tm_T> etc
<RurouniJones> I don't really understand the furore surrounding chrome, it is a browser with per process tabs and a faster JS engine...that is about it. Am I missing something?
<kathy> anyone use kopete on kde 4.1?
<Tm_T> RurouniJones: prolly brainless hype, but that slips slowly to offtopic I guess
<jussi01> kathy: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<kathy> thank you jussi
<Daisuke_Ido> RurouniJones: and a draconian EULA that says anything you do with it becomes google's property.  thanks but no thanks.  once they revise that (and they will) i might try
<tdn> How do I get on with this problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/43858 I cannot the drivers for my Ralink USB Wireless network adaptor to work properly. I suspect a bug in the kernel image provided by Ubuntu mirrors. Please help me on this.
<Daisuke_Ido> RurouniJones: the important bit about per-process tabs is...  say you're watching a youtube video on one tab, and have other things going on in other tabs.  flash takes a nosedive.  instead of taking the browser down, it just takes that tab.  this is a pretty useful concept.
<jussi01> !ot > Myrtti
<jussi01> !ot > me
<ubottu> jussi01, please see my private message
<alistair> Good morning I need help with Global hotkeys
<juan_> hello
<bdizzle> how do I check to see which version of the kernal I currently have through GUI and CLI?
<Pici> bdizzle: uname -a
<bdizzle> ah, thanks
<denis> 1de
<fabiano> alguém pode me ajudar?
<denis> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pici> !br | fabiano
<ubottu> fabiano: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<denis> hello, anyone familiar with Adept?
<denis> I have the problem that it starts without asking the pw
<denis> I wanted to install printer drivers but I don't want to risk locking the database or getting other problems
<sorin_> #ubuntu-ro
<Pepito1> hola
<bab> How can I switch the terminals in a screen session that ist part of a screen session?
<trappist> bab: change the control key for one of the screen sessions, so you can use like ctrl-b instead of ctrl-a
<ninuuz> hi
<bab> Okay, I found it C-a a works for sending C-a to the window.
<ninuuz> can anyone help me with installing openoffice 3 beta ? :)
<HighHo> ninuuz: just download the deb file and use that to install
<ninuuz> HighHo, it wont work, inside the tar.gz is many .deb files.
<HighHo> ninuuz: they should be all the diffrent components, extract them all into a new folder, open konsole and run "dpkg -i  ooo*"
<ninuuz> ok
<HighHo> add "sudo" first :)
<ninuuz> thanks HighHo, seems to work.
<HighHo> ninuuz: Your welcome
<BuG3R> hi people
<BuG3R> Im am new to Linux, could some one explain how ti install Drivers on U3S?
<ninuuz> HighHo, how do I use it ?
<HighHo> ninuuz: you should be able to fine it on your menu if it all installed
<ninuuz> it is in opt/  .. but not in the menu :s
<Reformer81> Is it possible to somehow burn the Ubuntu CD iso to a DVD (maybe convert the CD iso to DVD?)?
<HighHo> ninuuz: what version of kde are you running?
<ninuuz> 3.5
<HighHo> ninuuz: Menu may have not updated in konsole try running: oowriter
<ninuuz> ooohh
<ninuuz> somethings wrong with the .deb's
<HighHo> ninuuz: Might be worth seeking further support in the openoffice channel: #openoffice.org
<sourcemaker> is there a new kde4  release available?
<sourcemaker> problem solved :-) RTFM :-)
<darkwizzard_> hello
<darkwizzard_> doens't kubuntu have phonon packages for qt4.4 ?
<darkwizzard_> I want to compile my app
<darkwizzard_> and I get this
<darkwizzard_> error: phonon: No such file or directory
<darkwizzard_> and yes, I did ask in #qt
<HighHo> darkwizzard_: Its libphonon-dev that you will need
<darkwizzard_> I have it installed
<darkwizzard_> libphonon-dev is already the newest version.
<darkwizzard_> Qt4 used to have modules in packages titled like libqt4-sql-sqlite
<darkwizzard_> libqt4-webkit
<darkwizzard_> etc
<dchf> hola a todos
<HighHo> darkwizzard_: Not really sure what the issue is, can you rephrase your question as to what you are trying and the error?
<darkwizzard_> the guys at Qt told me this was a packaging error in Debian
<darkwizzard_> and also in Ubuntu
<darkwizzard_> I can't use phonon with qt4
<darkwizzard_> when I develop my apps
<darkwizzard_> there is no phonon module package
<HighHo> darkwizzard_: Sorry beyond me if its not included ib the phonon-dev pacakge or libqt4-dev. Hope someone else can help you.
<darkwizzard_> ok, thanks anyway :)
<Twen> Hi
<Twen> I have a question: how can I know if I am using webkit or khtml as renderer on my kubuntu 4.1 box?
<kataklysm54> la chaine francaise stp
<kataklysm54> francais
<kataklysm54> french
<kataklysm54> chaine francaise merci
<kataklysm54> sil vous plait envoyer moi le lien
<kataklysm54> le canal francais
<jerome_> kataklysm54:  tu veux quoi?
<kataklysm54> le lien pour aller sur le canal francais
<kataklysm54> a moin ke tu peut maider
<kataklysm54> jerome?
<jerome_> ben j'en sais rien pose ta question
<kataklysm54> t la?
<jerome_> ouais je suis là
<kataklysm54> jai une quickcam logitech
<kataklysm54> mais jarive pas a linstaller
<kataklysm54> il la detecte pas
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jerome_> kataklysm54:  attend on se fou en privé
<kataklysm54> ok parle moi
<jussi01> jerome_: kataklysm54 only english in here please
<kataklysm54> rooooooooo
<kataklysm54> kec ki me dit lui
<jussi01> kataklysm54: type: /join #kubuntu-fr
<kataklysm54> tsssssss
<Twen> I have a question: how can I know if I am using webkit or khtml as renderer on my kubuntu 4.1 box?
<jussi01> Twen: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<jussi01> :)
<Twen> thanks
<stoffer> I'm trying to install a Canon MX300 printer, and I'm on linuxprinting.org, which has the correct driver.  However, there are multiple DEB packages for different LSB versions.  How do I know which one I have?
<ryokan> Once in every lifetime
<vassili> #kubuntu-ru
<Zn3t076> Does anyone know how to add a startup script
<Zn3t076> anyone
<Zn3t076> ?
<vassili> hi
<vassili> where are you from?
<Zn3t076> im from the UK
<Zn3t076> why ?
<vassili> cool// Im from estonia
<Zn3t076> cool.
<Zn3t076> Can you help me
<vassili> may be
<vassili> ?? what about?
<stoffer> is anyone available to help me setup my printer?
<vassili> i use linux 2 month, im not profi
<vassili> what model?
<Hamra> if you want a sript that runs while booting, during usplash, i can't be of any help, but you can put a script in /home/$USER/.kde/Autostart
<vassili> Ubuntu?
<Hamra> this way it starts when you log in
<Zn3t076> i want to create a script in my /etc/rc?.d/ as S92StaticRoutes ... and link them to my file /etc/init.d/staticroute , but when i do this it doesnt create the static routes ??
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> how can i find out which mainboard with which chipset is in my computer??
<Zn3t076> i really want seperate scripts
<Zn3t076> lshw
<Zn3t076> lshw -C motherboard ... i think
<Hamra> sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/staticroute /etc/rc?.d/S92StaticRoutes
<senorpedro> thx Zn3t076
<Zn3t076> no worries
<Hamra> but scripts in /etc/init.d usually need to be followed by "start"
<Zn3t076> i think thats where i might be going wrong...
<Zn3t076> ive create the init file and linked it to all the other files with ln.... but in the script I have put just the routes that I want to add...
<Zn3t076> anyone
<vassili> hi
<Zn3t076> hi
<Hamra> the topic needs to be changed, KDE 4.1.1 is now the newest KDE4 release in Kubuntu
<Jammu> can some body help me whit my wireless?
<Jammu> wifi help any one???
<stevan_> how can I force my window (game) to keep the mouse inside of it, and to capture all keyboard clicks? I am using dualscreen and having a issue when my mouse goes to the other screen.
<illmortal> Hey guys... what's a good app for windows to remote connect to Kubuntu?
<jussi01> Hamra: no, it doesnt. the kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 as the topic says
<bwv544> hi, someone can help me to mount a HD ?
<Hamra> iwas talking about the "KDE 4.1 released! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1"
<HighHo> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<HighHo> !DiskMounter | bwv544
<ubottu> bwv544: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Hamra> illmortal: i heard VNC can do this, never tried it though
<bwv544> i'm in disk/filesys ; I can see the disks but without partitions ; it propose "new" ; then ?
<HighHo> bwv544: Is it a brand new hard drive that has not been used yet?
<bwv544> not properly ; i have 3 hd on my pc
<will_> can i ask you guys one question please?
<bwv544> but the 2nd and 3rd without partitions automatically recognized
<HighHo> bwv544: open a konsole window and run "sudo fdisk -l"
<bwv544> let me try
<will_> what are the popularity levels between KUBUNTU & UBUNTU?
<HighHo> this will list your harddrive partionions,  and how they are seen so you can use the guide given to mount them automatically
<Tm_T> will_: what you mean?
<will_> im a bit in decisive about weather to run KDE or GNOME
<Tm_T> will_: don't ask popularity, try both and choose your own choice
<will_> will do :)
<Tm_T> will_: but IF you ask me, there's no better than KDE
<bwv544> paolo@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<bwv544> [sudo] password for paolo:
<bwv544> Disk /dev/sda: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes
<bwv544> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19929 cylinders
<bwv544> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<bwv544> Disk identifier: 0x934c2b08
<penguiniator> will_: you can install both environments and log into either one or both at the same time
<bwv544>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<bwv544> /dev/sda1   *           1       19742   158577583+  83  Linux
<bwv544> /dev/sda2           19743       19929     1502077+   5  Extended
<bwv544> /dev/sda5           19743       19929     1502046   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<bwv544> Disk /dev/hde: 61.4 GB, 61492838400 bytes
<HighHo> will_: You can also install ubuntu or kubuntu and then install the other so you can run them together
<bwv544> 16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 119150 cylinders
<bwv544> Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes
<bwv544> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<bwv544>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<bwv544> Disk /dev/hdg: 61.4 GB, 61492838400 bytes
<HighHo> bwv544: stop
<will_> i find it very hard to understand why people still use Windows
<Tm_T> will_: it's about learning it to backbone
<bwv544> sorry for flloding
<will_> a friend has tried to get me into it for a long time, and within the last week this switch has clicked in me to go to Linux
<will_> its fantastic these days
<HighHo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<HighHo> use that will_ when you want to post output messages
<bwv544> in fact i have 2 hd with 60 gb unused; i'll read the webpage
<kataklysm54> i want to fuck you
<will_> thanks for your advise guys, speak soon :)
<stoffer> how do I get into the cups menu?
<stoffer> what's the address I punch into my browser?
<HighHo> !cups | stoffer
<ubottu> stoffer: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<stoffer> ok I found it
<Maxa> !qdbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qdbus
<florian> Hi! Is it possible to say to kopete to connect in invisible-mode?
<Maxa> how is one supposed to use the qdbus commands.. some work in bash, most dont. what programmin language would i need to learn :/?
<lupine_85> erm. Is http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso capable of doing a KDE4 install?
<lupine_85> kang on, that's not even kubuntu
<bwv544> i red the instructions but i think that it's not so easy ..... the script haven't effect and manually it's very hard
<bwv544> alternative methods to muont hds ?
<lupine_85> d'oh
<lupine_85> how about * http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04.1/kubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso * ?
<lupine_85> KDE3 or KDE4 ?
<HighHo> lupine_85: your looking for kubuntu remix  alternative I think
<sisil> i wonder why just kubuntu works well on my laptop but other distros can not!
<lupine_85> sounds about right... don't suppose you know where it is, offhand, do you?
<Jammu> can any one help me?
<Jammu> need help whit wlan
<bwv544> is there a saint that can help me to mount an hd ?
<lupine_85> I really, really can't use the desktop one
<bwv544> in pvt ?
<lupine_85> bwv544: mount /dev/file /moint/point -t filesystem, generally speaking
<lupine_85> aha, got it
<lupine_85> they make you fill out a funny form
<bwv544> have  i to create the mount point before ?
<lupine_85> yep
<lupine_85> ( http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/kubuntu-kde4-8.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso in case anyone was curious)
<bwv544> with md ? can i use any name ?
<lupine_85> software raid? generally the device file is /dev/md? and yes, you can mount it anywhere you like
<bwv544> no raid
<lupine_85> lvm? or...?
<bwv544> if i use ntfs i'll have problems ?
<lupine_85> eh, ntfs is read-only unless you use ntfs-3g
<bwv544> i have a lan with winXP, so i want to access to these hs from the other pcs
<bwv544> what is -3g ?
<lupine_85> well, if it's a samba/CIFS share, the underlying filesystem is fairly unimportant
<lupine_85> a driver for ntfs that isn't in the mainline kernel
<bwv544> and then ?
<Jammu> its a cell phone thing
<lupine_85> I don't trust it as far as I can throw the french foreign legion, but that's just me
<lupine_85> whoops, unintentional negation of meaning
<Jammu> wifi help any one?
<bwv544> is it best that i use fat32 to haven't problems with XP ?
<lupine_85> fat32 certainly works better than ntfs under linux
<lupine_85> you know, you can access ext2/3 under windows
<bwv544> never tried, how in few words ?
<lupine_85> find tool. install.
<bwv544> named ?
<_Angelus_> guys
<lupine_85> there's a few, ext2explorer rings a bell
<_Angelus_> im using smb4k to transfer somefiles from my pc to my mother's pc
<lupine_85> ext3explorer?
<_Angelus_> but its taking too much long and its always saying "Stalled"
<_Angelus_> it didn;t use to be like this
<_Angelus_> any help pleasE?
<bwv544> regarding wine, how is it possible to use win sw ?
<lupine_85> wine <file.exe>
<lupine_85> it's a PE loader and a whole bunch of libraries implementing Win32
<bwv544> all the sw SHOULD be function ?
<lupine_85> not even close
<lupine_85> a lot of it will work fairly well
<Lupus-SLE> Hey folks... I've just discovered that my sony ericsson k800i can use bluetooth to control the cursour on my PC... does anybody know if I can implement some sort of keyboard function so I can type from far away?
<lupine_85> some will be perfect, some won't work at all
<bwv544> regarding speed ?
<lupine_85> depends. often slightly faster, as long as you're not using a DirectX application
<lupine_85> DX tends to be a bit to a lot slower, depending on which driver you're using, pixel shaders, eetc
 * lupine_85 wonders if we'll end up with a native DX implementation for linux when Gallium3D shows up
<r> i'm having trouble connecting to any server other than ubuntu with konversation
<lupine_85> odd... it should "just work"
<lupine_85> new network -> new server -> connect
 * lupine_85 belatedly discovers andLinux
<r> it says connection refused
<lupine_85> that would be caused by the server on the other end
<lupine_85> are you connecting to the right port?
<r> not sure
<lupine_85> should be somewhere in the range 6667-7000
<lupine_85> usually 6667
<r> thanks
<stevan_> is there anyway to force your mouse inside a window when you open it. Example :    someprogram -mousefocus  (or seomthing like this) ?
<lupine_85> stevan_: might be doable with devilspie?
<lupine_85> assuming you want it as a regular sort of thing
<stevan_>  lupine_85: what is devilspie? I have never heard of it.
<deathoncity> hi all..i am in turin now..and i wanna know where did i find the best mirror for my adept installer
<lupine_85> stevan_: it's a window manager extension thing
<deathoncity> please help
<lupine_85> basically, you write rules for it in a lisp-like language and every time a window gets opened, said rules are processed against the window
<stevan_> lupine_85: ah ok
<lupine_85> so you can do if (window-title == 'Konqueror') maximise-window; (except in lisp, which I can't do)
<lupine_85> and possibly if (new-process) focus-mouse;
<lupine_85> (the source is quite nicely extensible, too - I wrote a couple of extensions to it back in the day)
<deathoncity> please help me..my internet connection is very slow and i need a mirror for a faster download
<stevan_> lupine_85: looks cool, I will have to look into this
<bwv544> ufffffffffff, i cant mount this shitted hd !
<bwv544> there's no way to do it from disk/filesys manually ?
<lupine_85> that's what mount does. mount things, um, manually
<bwv544> i see the hd ; right click new, appear the window, then ?
<lupine_85> eh?
<lupine_85> sudo mount /dev/<device-file> /mnt/point
<lupine_85> with -t as appropriate
<wesley_> when is alpha 5 releasing ?
<bwv544> ok, device-file is "hde" and /mnt/point ?
<lupine_85> is it hde? or hde1/2/3/4/5 ?
<lupine_85> /mnt/point is arbitrary, and can be any directory you like, as long as it exists
<bwv544> just hde, the other one shuld be hdg
<bwv544> please refresh me on how to create a dir ..
<lupine_85> right... you want the partition, not the entire disc, remember. some people do have an entire drive without a partition table, though, so *shrug*
<wesley_> and how can i upgrade safe to 8.10 kubuntu without breaking the system ?
<lupine_85> mkdir /path/to/directory
<lupine_85> wesley_: wait until october. do the update.
<lupine_85> ;)
<bwv544> acc, i remember unix with simply md ...........
<wesley_> lupine_85 i know what i am doing i was using 8.04 also from alpha 5
<lupine_85> *shrug* then go for it
<bwv544> but i want the entire disk !!!
<bwv544> the procedure is not the same ?
<lupine_85> but asking how to do a dist-upgrade doesn't *suggest* that you're used to doing this sort of thing
<wesley_> i only ask if there´s a upgrade option because i dont have cd,s
<lupine_85> bwv544: you have the physical disc, hde. this may, or may not, be separated into multiple partitions
<lupine_85> which may be of any size
<lupine_85> wesley_: it's just a normal dist-upgrade, with the caveat that anything could break at any time during or after
<wesley_> lupine_85 i know that i can edit the sources list to 8.10 but that messed things up
<bwv544> ok, using just hde i specify to use entire disk, right ?
<rain2> sorry if this is the wrong question to ask here: anyone know who I should talk to if I am interested in impossible things like "remote empathy"?
<lupine_85> bwv544: yep, and if that's not how the drive is partitioned (well, not partitioned, I guess), it won't work
<wesley_> lupine_85 kubuntu devel isnt that worse
<lupine_85> ORLY? ;)
<stevan_> is there a way to "lock" your mouse inside a window, for example - a game?
 * lupine_85 drums his fingers at the kubuntu image
<wesley_> lupine_85 yes last time i used it was pretty useable
<lupine_85> good for you
<bwv544> acc, permission denied on mkdir ????? why ?
<stevan_> I think there is a command to do this but I cant find it
<lupine_85> last time I used an alpha, it broke my spine in three places
<lupine_85> bwv544: try being root
<lupine_85> or creating the directory somewhere you have permissions to do so
<lupine_85> s/root/sudo/
<stevan_> I jsut want to throw that flag at the end of my command to force the mouse to be locked in
<stevan_> I tried some plugins but those have not worked out.
<bwv544> which is the way to be root ? normally ask for passw .........
<lupine_85> sudo <command>
<lupine_85> humm, X11 just supports it - XGrabPointer(...confine_to=window...)
<lupine_85> but is it exposed to the console anywhere?
<wesley_> is there in 8.10 a kde4 version off konversation ?
<lupine_85> not yet, I think
<lupine_85> they're still working on porting it
<wesley_> and kdenlive ?
<lupine_85> not afaik
<lupine_85> you can always build it from source, mind
<lupine_85> in its current extremely rough state
 * lupine_85 is installing kubuntu because he vaguely wants kde4 and can't be bothered recompiling a kernel for a new motherboard he's putting in :D
<bwv544> sudo mount -f /dev/hde /exraid1, how to check it ?
<bwv544> have i to restart ?
<genii> Gah. Work. AFK
<lupine_85> erm
<rain2> "remote empathy" could be useful though... you'd just have to ask a lot of butterflies to flap their wings... and a hurricane might change or if the butterflies were  not big enough you could simply ask some birds for a little help XD
<lupine_85> -f pretends to mount the filesystem, but doesn't actually do it
<lupine_85> now try doing it for real and then do mount -l to see if it's mounted
<lupine_85> no need to reboot. Ever. Almost.
 * lupine_85 really needs to get into the swing of the kexec stuff
<numberi> hi, where can i ask about wine?
<lupine_85> numberi: #winehq is good for really specific stuff
<lupine_85> or, you know, here
 * lupine_85 curses his lack of forethought and calls his /boot md1
<denis> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<numberi> do u install sirectx in wine?
<numberi> *directx
<denis> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lupine_85> numberi: no, it comes with its own version
<lupine_85> which is actually just an OpenGL wrapper
<lupine_85> well, I say just...
 * lupine_85 wonders if his bootloaders works now or not
<lupine_85> s/works/work/
<rain2> Just out of curiosity anyone hearing any birds around now?  If not my appologies for wasting your time.  :)
<starenka> rain2: i do
<rain2> crows?
<starenka> eeeh. lemme check the dictionary.. brb
<starenka> blackbirds
<starenka> :)
<rain2> lol
<starenka> also sparrows
<starenka> </ot> :))
<starenka> anaybody knows how to force networkmanager to reconnect to previous wifi after hibernation?
<sountgun> hi how can i change the window decoration?
<starenka> emerald?
<sountgun> ?
<starenka> are you using compiz?
<sountgun> kubuntu 8.0.4 come pre-installed?
<sountgun> if not, then no
<starenka> sortof... you gotta enable it
<starenka> kmenu -> system -> dekstop effects
<starenka> and then you might have to install emerald (maybe it is pre-intalled)...
<starenka> u also can use "regular themes"..  KDE control center -> appearance -> theme manager
<starenka> and window decorations
<starenka> (this comes pre-installed)
<starenka> for sure
<starenka> found it, sountgun?
#kubuntu 2008-09-04
<sountgun> ok i'll try it
<starenka> [bump] anybody knows how to force networkmanager to reconnect to previous wifi after hibernation?
<sountgun> the thing is i downloaded a window decoration and i don't know how installed
<starenka> where did you download? does it have some extension?
<sountgun> kde-lool
<sountgun> look
<sountgun> tar.bz2 when i untar it is a folder
<sountgun> kde-look
<illmortal> Hey guys... what's better: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102769
<illmortal> Or
<illmortal> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133231
<starenka> sountgun: they dont mention how to install it on kdelook?
<sountgun> nope
<starenka> whats in the folder, then? :))
<sountgun> anothers folders
<sountgun> config, admin...
<gardar> I just installed kubuntu, enabled restricted drivers and rebooted, now my X won't start
<gardar> help?
<mortici> huray for kde 4.1.1
<rain2> sorry for looking like an idiot and for being very off topic... yet with my imagination I sometimes try to slightly bend animals' perceptions of the illusion of reality by communicating with them... well it would be cool if it worked.  ;)  I'd be like Harry Potter second edition limited version XD.   So the question remains why are the birds singing over there?  Maybe I am just lucky :P  Or else I guess I am just crazy. :(
<comboman> I'm about to format this computer, I want to dual boot windows and kubuntu... which do I install first?
<comboman> and how do I get a boot manager on here?
<favro> comboman: install windows first and ubuntu will install a boot manager for you
<favro> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BluesKaj> howdy
<comboman> thank you. Windows first it is
<comboman> See you again in.. well, judging from experiance, 2-3 days. :)
<favro> hehe :)
<venik> am I the only one who finds kde 4.1 VERY fragile and unstable?
<dwidmann> venik: 4.1, or 4.1.1?
<venik> everything WAS working until I "upgraded" this morning, and now.... ;-(((((((((((((((((((((((99
<venik> where do I get 4.1.1?
<dwidmann> venik: I think 4.1.1 came out this morning or something ... at any rate, check if that's what you have
<venik> how do I check?
<dwidmann> venik: pull up any kde4 app, and go to help -> about kde
<rain2> A theory about something really fragile and unstable and riskier than kde: you know what "remote empathy" is for?  it is sort of like the planet's "mind"... it is there to cooridinate beings to create "luck"... so that life is less likely to die out from unlucky events such as planetary natural disaster.   Yet the biodiveristy of our planet is decreasing too fast, and clearly you can not coordinate beings that are dead... the planet
<rain2> is dying much faster than the scientists think... we should act now to save the planet before it is too late
<venik> 4.1.1
<dwidmann> venik: ,hmm, then I think I'm not upgrading to 4.1.1 tonigh :o
<venik> don't-- it has already cost me the entire afternoon
<venik> How do I get teh K menu to behave as it did in kde 3.5?
<venik> (right click opens a context menu, etc.)
<dwidmann> venik: right click on the K and you should have the option to change it
<venik> that allowed me to change to the "classic" mode, but it works very differently, and I do not get the context menu when I right click on an application
<hfmls> hi
<rain2> hey
<hfmls> should i use kubuntu or xubuntu in an pentium III 700 128 ram?
<hfmls> installed xubuntu and it takes like 8 mnts to boot to login screen
<hfmls> any idea what to do?
<BluesKaj> rain2, try that philosophical discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic...it will be more welcome there :)
<rain2> lol, there is no one there.
<gkffjcs> has any one written an amarok script to go thorught your collection, and remove duolicates
<gkffjcs> ?/
<gkffjcs> ?
<dr_willis> Perhaps the amarok homepage has examples/links to user submitted scripts.
<hfmls> how can i use vesa driver guys ?
<denis> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<denis> hello, anybody alive in here?
<BluesKaj> no
<denis> I have a problem with adept
<denis> ah, ok
<Sixzero> what is it?
<denis> well, I tried to install google earth by adept
<denis> there you have accept a license
<denis> but in Kde 4.1 I can't klick the OK button, so I killde the programm
<denis> since that I can't get rid of google earth
<denis> every time I try adept says that a mistake occured
<dr_willis> use the command line apt-get tools perhaps?
<denis> I also updated to KDE 4.1.1 but something went wrong, wehn you ask me
<denis> somebody told me to use aptitude in command line and when I tried to uninstall google earth it wanted to delete all the KDE4 data
<denis> and I am absolutely not familiar with command line
<denis> :-(
<denis> I  think I will accept aptitudes proposal, or what do you think?
<dr_willis> use apt-get not aptitude
<denis> ok, to remove google earth?
<dr_willis> apt-get remove PACKAGEName
<denis> thats what I wanted to do before but that guy said I should use aptitude, I 'll try, thanks
<nick01> hi, any way to get the default kicker (and everything else preferably) the kubuntu faq only says how to do that with konqueror
<denis> I reinstalled it by command line and now it worked
<lupine_85> yay, installation happening
<denis> thankks for your help
<lupine_85> will be interesting to se how it copes with the bootloader
<denis> bye and good night
<Sixzero> I had to compile my own audio driver from sources last night.  I was happily successful in gettin' er done, but now I have no clue how to get sound to work in my games?
<raylu> Could not find a suitable place to install the Chat Window style in user directory.
<raylu> i get that message when trying to install a chat window theme
<raylu> in Kopete
<sancho21> I don't like dolphin to be my default file manager when my usb is plugged. How to change it into konqueror?
<dr_willis> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<dr_willis> this is assuming you are using kde3
<sancho21> If I want to change this for all user, how?
<powertool08> How do I upgrade a package that has been kept back/why is it kept back?
<sancho21> So, every time I'v just created new account, this config automatically apply
<dr_willis> !find imgburn
<ubottu> Package/file imgburn does not exist in hardy
<BluesKaj> imgburn is a n open source windows app
<sancho21> How to create autostartup application?
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<lakshmanan> i want to upgrade my kubuntu(kde3.5) to kubuntu(4.1) how do i do that?
<raylu>  if anyone cares, i fixed my kopete chat window style issue here: http://markmail.org/message/wcort4kgthzcozeh
<dr_willis> !kde4 | lakshmanan
<ubottu> lakshmanan: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<kevin_> I know this is a vague question: I just installed HH 8.04 and I can get no sound to play. The mixer settings are good, and I think the sound card is recognized, Does anyone have any ideas?
<Sixzero> What kind of sound card are you using kevin?
<kevin_> six.. I looked today...jst a minute
<kevin_> aplay -l returns the following...
<kevin_> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<kevin_> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<kevin_> any help?
<lakshmanan> ubottu: thanks... i ll catch up with that link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kevin_> Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
<kevin_> ubdevices: 1/1
<BluesKaj> kevin_, try this, lspci | grep audio
<kevin_> Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<kevin_> desktop:~$ lspci | grep audio
<kevin_> kevin@kevin-desktop:~$
<kevin_> it just goes back to waiting for the nerxt command...did I miss something? I copied and pasted btw
<kevin_> lspci on its own does return abut 20 lies
<kevin_> llines
<BluesKaj> makesure there's no extra spaces aftr the prompt
<kevin_> ok
<kevin_> same result...btw where is the 'pipe' symbol on the key board? I could retype
<dr_willis> |||
<BluesKaj> what did the lspci say about audio controllers?
<dr_willis> middel right here - above the return
<kevin_> +\ shifted?
<kevin_> ^
<dr_willis> | \
<dr_willis> Just dont ask where the 'any key is'
<kevin_> |
<kevin_> tks
<dr_willis> |eet!
<BluesKaj> kevin_, lspci , for audio controllers
<kevin_> I ran lspci..
<BluesKaj> and?
<kevin_> copying just a secc
<kevin_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<kevin_> plus about 20 other lines
<BluesKaj> kevin_, asoundconf set-default-card "Intel Corporation 82801H"
<avihayb> ubottu il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<BluesKaj> !il
<kevin_> blues you want me to copy and pastre from your text and run the command?
<BluesKaj> yup
<avihayb> ubottu: mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<BluesKaj> include the quotes
<kevin_> unexpected token
<kevin_> must haave mis copied just a sec
<kevin_> does no like the brackets
<kevin_> should I remove them?
<BluesKaj> the quotes must be included
<kevin_> inlcude quotes
<BluesKaj> "these"
<kevin_> done
<kevin_> seems to be waiting for the next command
<kevin_> should I have the sound settigns set to autodetect or to ALSA?
<BluesKaj> kevin_, i think you have another bash script rubnning in a seperate terminal
<BluesKaj> alsa
<kevin_> Blues....that would not be the first time I have done that!!!!
<kevin_> I am installing an update....
<kevin_> checking, just a minute
<kevin_> if htere is another bash running I cannotsee it on the screen
<BluesKaj> close the terminal and relogin ...something's not right
<kevin_> will do
<N00B> i can't install deb files  [ package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64) ]
<kevin_> I do not normally log into a shell session
<kevin_> when I apply the settings to change to ALSA THE restarting dialog box runs to 100 % and then seems to get into a repeat loop, I think I am in trouble
<N00B> i can't convert rpm to deb dpkg-gencontrol: error: current host architecture 'amd64' does not appear in package's architecture list (i386)
<N00B> but i use 32 bit ubuntu 8.04 :S
<BluesKaj> N00B, don't use rpm files , most rpms have deb equivalents
<BluesKaj> and install ia32 with your pkg manager
<Zephyrvic> Hello everyone
<N00B> i can't use deb files same problem, i just want install Canon LBP2900 drivers
<N00B> and what ia32 do ?
<kevin_> same thing agian Blues...
<Zephyrvic> when someone has a moment
<Zephyrvic> just having a dumb problem with a new Kubuntu install
<BluesKaj> ia32 lets you run 32 bit apps and maybe even drivers on a64 bit OS
<kurumin> brasileiro?
<N00B> but  i install 32 bit os
<kevin_> How can I  check wich programs run at start up....may be a baxh script is running from the start up  r
<Zephyrvic> my network card will not enable
<BluesKaj> kevin_,, do you have 2 sound cards , like an onboard, and a pci ?
<kurumin> hello
<N00B> there was some problems via install too, damn, i think ubuntu dosn't like amd ))
<BluesKaj> ok , N00B then it's the printer drivers that are to blame
<BluesKaj> N00B,, I'm running AMD perfectly fine
<N00B> on 32 bit version ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> amd 64 bit pc tho
<kevin_> blues   I don't  htink so, how should I check
<kevin_> ?
<kevin_> I dont have a usb jacked in or  anything
<BluesKaj> kevin_, do youknow how to check your BIOS in the peripherals section all sound cards will be listed
<kevin_> I do have a usb dual adapter for mic and speakers, shoudl I try it?
<BluesKaj> can't hurt
<kevin_> (I put some gregorian chants on to relax................and this happens!)
<N00B> uhm i don't know i had some Errno5 error and MP Bios Bug via installation )) now i can't install printer
<kevin_> I wonder if  ti is an Amorak problem
<kevin_> yayayayayayayayayayayayay !!!! sounds work through teh usb splitter
<kevin_> hmmm I wonder what is happening
<jerry_> can someone help me set up my aim email in kmail?
<jerry_> what is host?
<kevin_> smtp or pop ?
<jerry_> i think its pop
<BluesKaj> pop
<jerry_> but this is just a bit different than outlook 2007
<kevin_> host is usually pop.aim.com (try that ?) pop.embarqmail.com is my host.
<jerry_> ok one sec.
<BluesKaj> set up kmail first then you can have aim direct the emails to kmail gmail does in options
<BluesKaj> like gmail does
<kevin_> Blues...............any  idea why the usb adapter works and the other sockets don't?
<BluesKaj> kevin_, no idea ..sorry :(
<BluesKaj> dirct from th cdplayer?
<kevin_> not  to worry..............got some sound, I can rig the  back of the pc to take the usb and take   it from  there
<kevin_> yep
<kevin_> amorak is playing the cd just fine
<BluesKaj> kevin_, are youplaying a cd or music off the HDD?
<kevin_> playing a cd
<kevin_> do you want me to try to play something from the hard drive?
<jerry_> does anyone know how to configure windows mobile 6 or when support will be available?
<BluesKaj> ok, that explains it , the cdplayer has direct connect to the usb buss , bypassing the soundcard
<kevin_> ok
<BluesKaj> kevin_, yes triy something on hard drive
<kevin_> but the cd does not play  through teh speaker socket on the  front of pc.
<kevin_> nor the speakers at the back
<BluesKaj> the usb ports arediorect connect to the cdplayer
<jerry_> does anyone know how to configure windows mobile 6 or when support will be available?
<kevin_> firstly loading 'pandora' see if it works ...then try some thing  eeeelse
<jerry_> with ubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> jerry_- pretty sure you're in the wrong channel
<BluesKaj> jerry_, ask in #windows
<jerry_> no like sync it.
<jerry_> with ubuntu
<jerry_> or kubuntu
<jerry_> like sync software
<Dragnslcr> jerry_- email? Contacts?
<jerry_> yeah.
<Ratchet4620> Hey um ive been wondering, how do i get suport for firewire running on here?
<Ratchet4620> i looked for somthing to add in the package list and didnt find anything
<Dragnslcr> !firewire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire
<Dragnslcr> Really
<Dragnslcr> Ratchet4620- what kind of device?
<mr---t-> !ieee1394
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ieee1394
<jerry_> is it possible to make a beowulf cluster with ubuntu?
<jerry_> and is it difficult
<Ratchet4620> its a video canera
<Ratchet4620> *camera
<BluesKaj> !info1394
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info1394
<kevin_> Blues...I tried to play something from a jump drive,,,sorry no music on my HD... and vlc says the music is runnign but  there is no sound.
<Dragnslcr> Ratchet4620- try reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<BluesKaj> kevin_, did you use a player like VLC with the USB speakers or did the sound just come thru the spkrs when the cd started?
<kevin_> nope...............>I used amorak for the cd and it worked, I used vlc to play the stuff on the jump drive, I will now trey amorak to  play the stuff on the USSSSB stick
<kevin_> blues................I just copied a track from teh cd to the desktop...........I ejected teh cd and played the track on amorak. the sounds works perfectly through the usb adapter
<kevin_> I am very confused now!!!
<kevin_> it is wav file
<kevin_> not mp3...not yet downloaded teh codecs for mp3
<BluesKaj> ok, then you have somethings setup right, kevin_ . good ! it's sacktime for me tho///there's lotsa knowledgeable ppl here who can help with the rest .
<kevin_> Any way.............thanks a lot for your   help BluesKaj. I sure appreciate you helllping me to get some sound
<Ratchet4620> well crap it seem sthat i have to be root just to do captureing
<Ratchet4620> ><
<Agent_bob> what was kevin's issue ?
<Agent_bob> ratch4620 or be in the right group
<Agent_bob> people leave before anyone can answer....
<Ratchet4620> how do i go about starting a program as root?
<Agent_bob> depends on the program but likely kdesudo blah
<Agent_bob> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Ratchet4620> ?
<Ratchet4620> ok
<Agent_bob> Ratchet4620 wait
<Ratchet4620> ok
<Agent_bob> you are probably haveing an issue caused by not being in the correct group
<Ratchet4620> im trying to run kino as root
<Agent_bob> but why as root ?
<Agent_bob> <Ratchet4620> well crap it seem sthat i have to be root just to do captureing <<< no you just need to be in the correct group
<Ratchet4620> if i read the info rigfht then i need to run it as root to have acess to my firewire cam
<Agent_bob> see what group the device node is in and add that to your user and whamoh you are in.
<Ratchet4620> er what program do i need to do that?
<Ratchet4620> D:
<Ratchet4620> sry im such a noob
<Agent_bob> ls -l /dev/blah  and the users and groups admin gui thingy...     or use root....    but like i said first.   kdesudo kino   #but that's a window user, insecure, lame, way to get there.
<Agent_bob> how ever it will work.  and is easiest in the short term
<Agent_bob> can cause problems later on because of bad habits
 * Ratchet4620 is tryin to find the gui
<Agent_bob> kmenu > system > users....
<Agent_bob> i think...
 * Ratchet4620 found
<Ratchet4620> ok theres 1 group
<Ratchet4620> and several secondary groups
<Ratchet4620> ok now what do i do now that im in the gui?
<Agent_bob> add  vidio audio    and possably others   but not root nor sudo
<Ratchet4620> um ok
<Agent_bob> to your user of course.
<Agent_bob> :)
<Ratchet4620> :P
<Agent_bob> start kino and test
<Ratchet4620> either im doin it wrong or there isnt a video / audio one
<Agent_bob> i have both vidio and audio groups...
<Ratchet4620> hmm
<epimeth> is firefox crapping out for anyone else?
<Ratchet4620> its been buggy for me since my last update
<Agent_bob> Ratchet4620 but check the device node   ls -l /dev/<device_here>
<Ratchet4620> D:
<Ratchet4620> ok
<epimeth> Riddell: ahoy!  thanks for all the hard work :-)
<Agent_bob> i can't get sound out of dosbox for some cause....
<Agent_bob> i have one game, it's a port from c64 to dos, that i would like to be able to run in linux (not a gamer obviously)  but it doesn't have any sound like it should have.   and im not sure if it's pebcak or pebsas
<Agent_bob> in qemu it has sound   but the timming is screwy in qemu
<Agent_bob> in dosemu it doesn't run at all.   so....   ;/
<Ratchet4620> i have home work but im going to try too mess with this more later (like tomarow) thanks for your help!
 * CostaRicanQuaker waves at Agent_Bob
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker ^5
<mixed1234> does anyone know of a software that will allow me to use my keyboard as a piano???
<Agent_bob> that would be so confusing...
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyone know how to set thunar as my default file manager on kde4? nobody seems to be talking at that channel
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker i'm not seeing anything helpful here.  i don't have kde4 so i may stab in the dark a little.
<Agent_bob> !delphin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delphin
<Agent_bob> !d3lphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
 * mr---t- spelling counts after all
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker that "might" be a clue there ^
<Agent_bob> mr---t- only in bot's and command's    ;/
<mr---t->  :-)
<CostaRicanQuaker> so...i somehow open thunar and go to file?
<CostaRicanQuaker> or settings...hmm
<Agent_bob> no you open konqueror and do it there   i think
<Agent_bob> change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to thunar
<Agent_bob> again i'm not sure that will work in kde4
<Agent_bob> but worth a shot
<illmortal> Does anyone have a write up on how to install windows XP from a thumb drive?...
<Agent_bob> you can get to the same place in kcontrol CostaRicanQuaker
<Agent_bob> illmortal wouldn't ##windows be the channel for that ?
<illmortal> sweet thanks
<illmortal> Well also I'm on kubuntu...
<Agent_bob> matters not.  the question isn't related to linux in any way
<mu3en> illmortal...possibly if it was in VMware or equivalent under kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_Bob ok i just did that let me check it now
<mu3en> illmortal Agent_bob, but it's sketchy
<CostaRicanQuaker> meh didnt work
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb gotta reboot
<illmortal> mu3en shouldn't the dd command be able to burn the iso onto the thumb drive, thus making the thumb drive bootable assuming bios can use thumb drive as bootable device
<mu3en> as long as bios is happy going usb, creating bootable usb drives is pretty well documented for most OS
<illmortal> alright gonna do a little research :p
<mu3en> shouldn't take you long i guess.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_Bod: do you know anything about wmii?
<jnalli> how do i setup a second monitor that is a tv?
<mu3en> that's a little broad
<mu3en> jnalli, what graphic card and what connection
<freaky[t]> i have a question, maybe someone can help me. i've got this keyboard, logitech dinovo edge. i really like it. but everytime i start kubuntu, i first have to reconnect the keyboard (works using bluetooth). now, the usb bluetooth adapter is at the back of my pc and everytime i start kubuntu now, i have to crawl behind my pc and press that little connect button on the adapter which is in between of several other connectors. im going crazy. any advice
<freaky[t]> or help? :D
<Agent_bob> freaky[t] nothing useful but reboot as little as possable ?
<freaky[t]> Agent_bob: :(((
<freaky[t]> that sucks
<freaky[t]> i got also windows vista installed
<freaky[t]> i use kubuntu to develop stuff
<freaky[t]> and windows to play games
<freaky[t]> i reboot a lot
<CostaRicanQuaker> Agent_Bob: do you know how to use wmii?
<Agent_bob> CostaRicanQuaker no. sorry
<sancho21> !Kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<sancho21> !minbar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minbar
<sancho21> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<sancho21> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<sancho21> !kcontrol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kcontrol
<sancho21> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<sancho21> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<illmortal> does anyone know how to check the ghz of the processor?
<mr---t-> kmenu > system>sysinfo
<illmortal> hm...
<illmortal> i think I just bumped it up by 200mhz
<sancho21> illortal: lshw -class processor
<sancho21> illmortal: lshw -class processor
<mr---t-> he's gone
<Agent_bob> illmortal could also use   cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Agent_bob> grep 'cpu MHz' /proc/cpuinfo #would be more clean.
<gizmobay> Anyone know where I can find the 4.1.1 widget called Notes?
<Guest54149> how can I enable/install javascript on kubuntu?
<SkEmO> hi
<mu3en> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<SkEmO> i was gonna ask that xD
<Sixzero> I found a cool little adapter at wallyworld that lets you convert xbox, ps2 and gamecube controllers to usb.  does anybody here know if kubuntu has a usb driver that would be useful for such a thing?  The joystick options only show the two usb ports that come on the device but not the rest.
<SkEmO> whata wrong with using adept to install java on kubuntu?
<knic> how do i calibrate my monitor on linux?
<Sixzero> what kind of video card are you using knic?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's the name of konqueror on kde4? as in on the terminal, i've bvoth kde and kde4
<knic> Sixzero: I have an nvidia 8600 or 8400 I think
<mu3en> knic, nvidia-settings
<mu3en> knic: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings, alt+F2, nvidia-settings
<knic> can anyone recommend a website to test them with?
<knic> a website with color calibration images?
<sunbaoming> clear
<hateball> I dont like PM's boss, especially on join
<SkEmO> how can i install java without adept?
<SkEmO> i dont get it
<hateball> SkEmO: apt-get
<SkEmO> uhm
<SkEmO> lemme try
<sunbaoming> sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jdk
<SkEmO> argh
<SkEmO> its locked
<sunbaoming> when promote input password,do it
<hateball> SkEmO: It's locked if you have adept running...
<ol_dude67> hey is webcam service for kepote broke for yahoo..wont let me view my friends cam
<ol_dude67> guess this isnt the right room sorry
<ol_dude67> dang no kepote room...grr...will figure it out..lol thanks anyways.
<dwidmann> ol_dude67: probably the wrong time of day really ... it gets really dead around here this time of day.
<dwidmann> ol_dude67: and the right room would probably be #kubuntu-kde4
<ol_dude67> oh im not running 4 its still not working for me
<dwidmann> well, maybe, I am jumping to conclusions in my head again
<dwidmann> ol_dude67: actually, funny thing we thought of that, perhaps it will work in 4? Worth a shot anyway
<ol_dude67> is there an update on kepote?
<dwidmann> ol_dude67: it's a different version, yes.
<ol_dude67> ah ok
<ol_dude67> ill look into it...lol
<ol_dude67> ty
<swemark> Question: i want to add locales in my kubuntu installation. Apparently dpkg-reconfigure locales is not the way to do it in kubuntu. Any tips?
<Reed_Solomon> hey, with compiz in kubuntu is it possible to do the 3D cube/sphere thing? cause I see no options for it
<abby87> Reed_Solomon: kubuntu kde4?
<Reed_Solomon> abby87 yeah
<abby87> Reed_Solomon:
<abby87> Reed_Solomon: Kubuntu kde4 comes with kwin desktop manager by default
<Reed_Solomon> right
<abby87> Reed_Solomon: you will have to install compiz fusion
<Reed_Solomon> yeah i have it installed under kde
<Reed_Solomon> and it works, got the wobbly windows etc
<Reed_Solomon> just no 3d cube/sphere
<Reed_Solomon> which i find odd as thats everyones favourite thing
<abby87> Reed_Solomon: ppl at #kubuntu-kde4 might help you better with that
<Reed_Solomon> ok
<kuresuna> hey guys
<kuresuna> i'm trying to open a multi-part rar with Ark, the extensions to the files are: .rar .r00 and .r01 . it won't extract
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Demetr1us> Hello, where I can discuss kubuntu with kde4.1 ?
<PolNEW> #kubuntu-kde4, I think
<Nyad> hi, if I type this $ startx >$HOME/startx.log 2>&1     will it direct the output of x to a log file and take all errors and print them on stdout?
<favro> Nyad: there's already a log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Nyad> ok, I'm interested in the 2>&1 part though. does it do what I think it will?
<newplaydan> hello
<Apple_cat> Hi, how can we help you ?
<Alex135> i got a major problem i gotta fix... somehow my nvidia-glx-new drivers got removed, and if i try and reinstall them all the main core files including xorg, kde-base etc are trying to be removed... how do i make it install the package without removing anything else?
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<ForgeAus> uh my flash is still causing me headaches..
<ForgeAus> I think it must be some kinda permission issue because it works for root (but your not supposed to browse as root right?)
<ForgeAus> (btw I finally got Xephyr to let me nest a root X-server after messing with kdm's config alot
<ForgeAus> much easier to use that than forgetting to use sudo on the command line
<michele> hello everybody, is it possible installing in hardy a package which is on fiesty?
<michele> sorry in gutsy
<unclean> hey kubuntu cant seem to locate my dvd player
<unclean> i put a dvd in , open a player and i cant seem to get it to play
<unclean> no options
<shadowjack> i installed 4.1 in hardy. i still get a bunch of questionmarks in the main menu applications tab. is it possible to get the proper icons_
<unclean> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<shadowjack> _
<shadowjack> i get a bunch of question marks in the main menu applications tab. is it possible to get the proper icons
<fadi_> hi
<selab> hi everybody
<selab> #korea
<shadowjack> hello
<shadowjack> theres alot of people in here but they dont seem to be talking
<selab> right
<unclean> hey guys im using the Kaffine player to play a DVD and it tells me to run...
<unclean> sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh.
<unclean> in order to play it
<unclean> i do...
<unclean> and it wont play
<ghostcube> unclean: have u tried to install libdvdcss2
<ghostcube> unclean: is maplayer playing the dvd
<unclean> i think the command sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh. does that
<unclean> totem doesnt even detect my dvd player
<unclean> gives me no option
<ghostcube> unclean: there are extra packages for css
<ghostcube> what about vlc
<unclean> what should i install in synaptic?
<ghostcube> have u opened all repos and added the medibuntu ones ?
<unclean> im gunna try mplayer
<ghostcube> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get update
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<ghostcube> is this x86 or 64 bit
<unclean> x86 i pressume
<unclean> i have an AMD chipset
<ghostcube> 64 bit or 32 bit
<unclean> not sure
<ghostcube> uname -a
<ghostcube> unclean: whtas this command telling
<unclean> Linux uncleans-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> have u done all the commands above
<ghostcube> ?
<ghostcube> then this in terminal
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install w32codecs libdvdcss2
<unclean> i did the update
<unclean> the keyring says its being used
<ghostcube> ok
<selab> I wan't the program auto mouse
<selab> but i don't know the auto mouse on Linux
<unclean> okay im getting them both now
<unclean> done
<unclean> should i try kaffeine now?
<unclean> ... this is what i get
<unclean> This DVD Video is encrypted. To be able to watch it you will need to install libdvdcss by running from a console: sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh. In some countries it is illegal to install the decryption software without permission from the video copyright holder.
<dwidmann> unclean: I recommend using another player ... kaffeine seems to have an issue with that in Hardy.
<ghostcube> unclean: try mplayer
<unclean> mplayer doesnt detect
<dwidmann> mplayer doesn't behave well with dvds ... try xine-ui or vlc
<ghostcube> vlc ?
<ghostcube> my mplayer works fine wih dvds :|
<dwidmann> ghostcube: with menus?
<ghostcube> sure
<ghostcube> original ones
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> hmm wait im not sure if i changed it to getdeb version
<unclean> let me restart X
<starenka> hi trying to concat all script params into one string (and to get rid of wrapping '') in bash. could sbdy give a hand? this does not concate the string it just runs the parameters as commands :( http://pastebin.com/d38a38b95
<unclean> arrg!!
<starenka> word
<unclean> i just wanna watch this movie
<unclean> damn!
<ghostcube> unclean: what player are u running now
<ghostcube> dwidmann: http://www.getdeb.net/app/SMPlayer
<ghostcube> unclean: http://www.getdeb.net/app/SMPlayer
<ghostcube> maybe this works but dont know only frontend for mplayer
<ghostcube> unclean: in settings for mplayer u can set what default drive he runs
<dwidmann> ghostcube: I remember trying that once and not sticking with it ... I mainly use VLC anymore.
<unclean> okay SMplayer just does nothing
<unclean> it aked me to configure the dvd drive , i did
<unclean> i go to play
<unclean> it stays blank
<fkm> unclean, I know this is probably not what you want to hear. But why not just use VLC?
<unclean> whats the link for it?
<dwidmann> unclean: sudo apt-get install vlc
<starenka> hi any clues how to run konsole (from konsole) as root konsole?
<ghostcube> kdesu konsole
<ghostcube> isnt this working
<starenka> lol. yes
<starenka> thanx :))
<unclean> device name under vlc should be /dev/scd0?
<unclean> or /dev/dvd ?
<dwidmann> unclean: /dev/dvd is usually a symlink to whatever the real device is (ie: /dev/scd0)
<unclean> how bout this... any programs like deamon tools that mount iso images?
<Geggele> hello
<silvia> holaaaaaaaa
<silvia> #tarrega
<unclean> guys im using hardy and want to install a .tar.bz2
<no0tic> hi :)
<ForgeAus> this is annoying about linux, I keep getting told I can't run as root, its a security hazard but it keeps complaining seemingly every time I want to do something as a user that I need root priveleges or it simply just doesn't work if I'm not root :(
<ForgeAus> this flash thing is getting at me :(...
<no0tic> has kopete a notification that triggers an action when any of my buddies opens a new chat with me?
<no0tic> I don't want kopete to beep me everytime someone msgs me, only when someone starts a new conversation
<ForgeAus> first I thought I needed firefox for flash, but then found netscape plugins work in konqui too... now I find its working as root in konqui but I can't seem to get it working as a normal user
<leon> como entro al ubuntu en espanol?
<Pici> !es | lgdmz
<ubottu> lgdmz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sorin_> helo
<marko_> hello
<ForgeAus> yay fixed it
<dr_willis> Yea!
<dr_willis> :)
<reactor> hi got some problems with cfdisk
<reactor> it i try to start it it says FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<dr_willis> You got the /dev/whatever option correct?
<dr_willis> You are ruiining it with sudo?
<ForgeAus> does kde have an alternatives configuration?
<dr_willis> You mean a tool to update that /etc/alternatives stuff?
<ForgeAus> theres mime-types in browser config thats kinda similar but gnome has a proggy that shows up everything in /etc/alternatives and lets you chose
<ForgeAus> yeah
<ForgeAus> no wait the gnome one is prioritized is /etc/alternatives prioritized?
<dr_willis> Ive not noticed that prog. I barelyunderstand how that alternatives system works.
<dr_willis> Its a neat idea.. that seems a  bit obscure/confusing :(
<ForgeAus> I agree its a little confusing
<ForgeAus> but it would help me sort out my java, and flash etc problems
<dr_willis> java is about the only time ivwe had to use it..
<dr_willis> I think i had to mess with it once when i removed compiz
<ForgeAus> whatever the case it is useful
<ForgeAus> also konqui shows up my plurk.com as a blank page :(
<dr_willis> Oh yea..I rember using it/correcting some people with it - about how to 'properly' set 'dash' back to 'bash' :) on a forum.. that was a bit of a flamefest
<ForgeAus> probably another priority conflict or something :(
<dr_willis> Plurk is a social journal for your life
<dr_willis>   - egads.. If i wanted to be SOCIAL i would turn off the pc!
<dr_willis> :)
<ForgeAus> rofl :)
<ForgeAus> it works in firefox but this one isn't permissions coz even root user doesn't work with that one this end
<dr_willis> Share your life easily with friends, family and fans.       Well I have 1 out of those 3... :)
<ngirard> Hi all, on Kubuntu 8.04 one of my partitions was crypted using cryptoloop. Problem is, at boot time, dm_crypt is loaded instead of cryptoloop. How can I prevent this ?
<ForgeAus> I got all three :) on Plurk I have fans...
<ForgeAus> I have friends irl and on plurk...
<ForgeAus> and of course I also have a family, doesn't almost everyone?
<dr_willis> ForgeAus,  some times.. i wish i dident...
<dr_willis> :P
<ForgeAus> I don't think I know anyone who wouldn't agree with you there (for their own family)
<ForgeAus> some people find it hard to comprehend that love and hate can happen at the same time...
<wangwei> hello
<wangwei> if there is no hate, there is no love
<dr_willis> Hmm.. well plurk seems to be the kind of site i will never go to... :)
<dr_willis> who posts a note. "Filling My car with gas while i drive to work........."
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Someone using a laptop while filling his car with gas? Egads.
<dr_willis> wow - google chrome... so  shiny
<ForgeAus> hehe yeah shiny :)
<ForgeAus> what has the linux vers been released or something?
<dr_willis>  incognito browsing.
<dr_willis> Saw some guides on compiling it for linux.. but im on winderz right now
<ForgeAus> sofar I like konqui better
<ForgeAus> but Chrome definitely is interesting
<dr_willis> Chroms is so mimimial in its interface.. it could almost be a GNOME app! :)
<ForgeAus> rofl :)
<ForgeAus> maybe they're saving that for plugins?
<dr_willis> Yea.. gotta have my firefox plugins/extensions!
<dr_willis> my wife hates tabbed browsing.. shes always closing out all her windows. :)
<dr_willis> Im about ready to do some research on how to 'kill' these 'safecount.net' flash/ads that slide across the screen.. Im seeing the same ad on way too many sites
<ForgeAus> hehe theres already an experimental google chrome plugin for firefox :)
<ForgeAus> like ieview, its called chromeview
<dr_willis> I just hit F11 (i think) in firefox and go to a minimal layout. :) close enough
<ForgeAus> wow fullscreen and the toolbar autohides!
<ForgeAus> except I don't like fullscreen apps for the most part...
<ForgeAus> but I do like the autohiding
<dr_willis> Its handy for some sites.. or setting up  just a 'browser koisk' :)
<dr_willis> and i got the sidebar extensions that lets me get extra info i need on the left side
<dr_willis> so i get a lot of 'space' for the page. :) with out wasting much monitor
<dr_willis> well Goodnight all
<ahmos> hi should i install the pre-released updates in adept?
<illmortal> Hey guys, I just installed Windows onto my Slave drive by making it the master drive and unplugging my hard drive with Linux installed, but now when I put the Linux drive back as master I get a grub error 21. Is there any way to avoid this and load up linux?
<Germankubuntu> hi all
<ahmos> illmortal: so you linux hdd i sthe master
<illmortal> yes ahmos.
<illmortal> while the slave is the windows drive.
<nejode> illmortal: that was the wrong way to do it, see>> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3081671.0;topicseen
<Germankubuntu> i have a question concerning kde 4.1/3.5.9.
<Germankubuntu> I have a new laptop here on which i want to install kubuntu. now i am, not sure whether i should install kde 3.5.9 or 4.1? is 4.1 ok enough to work with?
<Germankubuntu> or should i wait till october for kde 4.2?
<nejode> Germankubuntu: if I were you I'd stick with 3.5 for a while...
<nejode> ...you can always have both to play with
<Germankubuntu> but how can i change to 4.1/4.2 or whatever completely later?
<Germankubuntu> i mean with my different personal settings?
<nejode> Germankubuntu: you can have both in two different sessions
<illmortal> Is there a way that I can at least modify the grub right after POST? Or am I gonna need to reinstall Kubuntu in order to modify the Grub of the master drive?
<ahmos> illmortal: you can try this when the cub menu opens
<Germankubuntu> nejode, i know that. but then part of my settings are kept in .kde4 and part in .kde, true?
<nejode> illmortal: you can fix almost any grub problem without re-install
<Germankubuntu> so is an easy shift from 3.5 at a later stage possible?
<illmortal> cub?...
<ahmos> ilmortall: in the menu stop at your linux you used to boot the press e the e again to edit the first line to hd(0.0) or try hd(0,1)
<nejode> Germankubuntu: you can have both and select the one to use at the login screen (kdm)
<ahmos> illmoratal: understood
<Germankubuntu> nejode,thanks for the reply,but i know that
<ahmos> illmortal: understood
<illmortal> ahmos, right after POST Kubuntu tries to load up but I receive the Grub error, do I need to press "e" prior to POST or right after POST before Grub tries to load?
<Germankubuntu> but then, as far as i understand it, part of my personal settings are under the folder .kde4 (for the kde4-part) and part in .kde. Is that a problem and will i be able to get rid of 3.5. at a later stage?
<nejode> Germankubuntu: your setting are independant... you menus will get a bit overcrowded
<ahmos> when the grub starts it's menu and before loading the os
<nejode> Germankubuntu: sudo aptitude remove kubunyu-destop
<illmortal> the menu wont even start... it automatically get error 21
<nejode> illmortal: you'll have to boot with your liveCD or use the super grub disk
<illmortal> I believe it reads, "starting Grub 1.5" then the next line is, "Error 21"
<illmortal> ah... understood.
<ahmos> so you should use your live cd to reinstall grub as shown in the link you took before
<Germankubuntu> nejode, i see
<illmortal> once I log into Kubuntu via Live CD.. do I need to make GRUB see the master drive as the slave drive?
<nejode> illmortal: first you have to find out how grub sees you disks now
<ahmos> nejode: how we do that
<nejode> illmortal: grub sees you disks one way and linux other way
<nejode> illmortal: to find out how linux sees your disks: sudo fdisk -l
<ahmos> so whta are the commands nejode
<nejode> illmortal: to find out how grub sees them...
<illmortal> Ok so before I start up with LiveCD I need to make Linux drive the master drive and the windows drive the slave drive, this way Grub sees the hard drives correctly, yeah?
<nejode> ...you have to boot to a grub shell fron the live CD and in konsole type: sudo grub
<illmortal> yeah
<nejode> ...you'll get a grub shell...
<nejode> ...and type: find /boot/grub/stage2 ... enter
<nejode> ...it'll spit out something like (hd0,1)
<nejode> ... that's equivalent to /dev/sda2
<illmortal> so keep my linux drive as the slave drive then, yes?
<illmortal> oh wait no.. leave it as master drive.
<nejode> ...that way you know where grub sees your kubuntu install
<illmortal> ok understood.
<illmortal> then what do I need to modify?
<nejode> you vae to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nejode> *have
<illmortal> no no I understand that. but once I see the drive with the kubuntu installed on it
<illmortal> do I need to make kubuntu's drive (hd0,1) into a slave by making it hd1?
<nejode> illmortal: if you boot to your live CD and connect again I can walk you through
<illmortal> ok ill be back, thank you nejode :)
<nejode> ¿does you windows work OK?
<illmortal> yes
<illmortal> because I installed it onto the slave drive
<illmortal> but I installed it by making the slave drive a master drive and I disconnected the Linux drive
<nejode> man , windows shoul always be in (hd0,0)
<illmortal> that's where linux was I believe.
<illmortal> brb gonna boot live cd
<ahmos> bythe way i have windows on hd(1,0)
<ahmos> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<numberi> where can i ask about wine?
<favro> !wine
<Pici> numberi: Installing or using it?
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<numberi> using it
<favro> try #winehq
<numberi> tnx
<illmortal> ok im runnin live cd now :P
<illmortal> nejode i have konsole open
<nejode> illmortal: first pastebin your sudo fdisk -l output
<illmortal> http://pastebin.us/?show=d3489dc7f
<illmortal> nejode ^
<nejode> illmortal: it's showing only one disk
<illmortal> yes because linux was installed only on one disk.
<illmortal> Kubuntu thinks that it needs the slave drive in order to run... but that's not the case because the slave drive was just an empty drive.
<nejode> ..ok, but the command should show all your disks
<illmortal> yes my IDE cable is bad.. so I cannot use CD ROM and both Disks at the same time, at the moment.
<illmortal> I have 1 disk and cdrom running on 1 ide cable at the moment.
<illmortal> i should still be able to specify the linux drive as a slave though, right?
<nejode> ok, but when you connect it again you'll screw up thins again
<illmortal> =\
<nejode> right now your kubuntu is on the first partition of you master drive1
<illmortal> right... that's how it's supposed to be.
<illmortal> because I installed it that way.
<illmortal> so I need to make the master drive as the slave drive in grub so that grub will still run, if that's possible?
<nejode> ¿are you going to leave it that way?
<illmortal> Windows XP is gonna be the master drive. Grub needs to see the old master drive as the slave drive.
<nejode> ...because grub's stage1 is still installed in the MBR of your original master1 disk
<illmortal> so I need to install stage 1 onto the WIndows XP hard drive, the new master1 disk?
<nejode> it's a pain man, if you ask grub where kubuntu is, it'll tell you that it's on (hd0,0)
<tonks> ..hi there.. it seems that i still can't open executable files. i already install wine application. anyone knows how ..pls help..
<illmortal> ok well is Windows XP able to see the Kubuntu drive (ext3)? This way I can save all my files onto the Windows XP drive and reinstall Kubuntu correctly?
<nejode> 1) you have to setup your disks as they are going to stay
<nejode> 2) find out tour grub geometry
<nejode> 3) edit your menu.lst
<nejode> 4) re-install grub on your master1's MBR
<nejode> illmortal: do that with your live CD
<illmortal> do what with my Live CD?....
<nejode> windows by default does not see anything unix-like
<illmortal> is there anything I can do so that windows XP can see my ext3 drive?..
<nejode> ...save you files to other location
<nejode> illmortal: there's a couple of freeware utilities to make windows see and write to ext3
<nejode> ...but I don't have them at hand>>> google
<illmortal> Yeah I'm trying to find the utilities via google
<nejode> illmortal: if I were you i'd use the live cd to backup my files, gutsy and hardy can write direct to ntfs
<illmortal> Yes but I cannot because I need another IDE cable.
<nejode> ...via ntfs-3g
<nejode> ...ahhhh tough luck
<illmortal> found it: http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html :p
<illmortal> ok gonna go back onto windows now.
<ford> test
<favro> ford: fail
<ford> darn :)
<ford> I have a question about Kubuntu being installed within windows.  In the Kubuntu CD I dl/d, the install program says I can install it within Windows, and then easily uninstall it.  I see it in the Window add/remove programs list, but when I try to remove it, it just flashes the screen and then nothing.  Is this known?  Any ideas?
<ford> I installed in a separate partition on the disk, so I could probably just wipe that partition, but I would like to clean up the bootloader (not sure if that's the right term) that now has an option for Kubuntu on it.
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> ford: well, you could simply fir eup a windows install cd or the recovery console from F8 in the windows menu and /fixmbr so it writes a new entry
<ford> So the recovery console will allow me to alter the list of boot options?
<nejode> ..the command is fixmbr
<DexterF> I need to install Kubuntu or any other desktop linux at a friend's site, no internet there tho, so no apt-getting mp3 support for amarok and such. What are my options there? Is there a "complete" download like 2 DVDs or so?
<ford> fixmbr, is that a linux command or windows?
<DexterF> ford: uh, no, the windows recovery console gives you a command prompt at which you enter /fixmbr. perhaps read its help first. fixmbr /? I guess.
<DexterF> windows.
<ford> Ok great, thanks I did not know that.
<ford> So can I ask... I am about to reinstall... Is there an advantage/disadvantage, to installing it "inside windows" as mentioned on the Kubuntu CD?  The only one I can see is that you can put it in a folder in Windows filesystem... But since I have a dedicated partition, is it maybe easier for me to just boot from the install CD, install it, and use it in that way?  Then, if I need to remove...
<ford> ...it, I can kill the partition, and then use /fixmbr to clean up?  I just want to see if that makes sense to any experts out there
<MarcoBXBRO1_> does anyone know why remastersys doesn't install on kubuntu - error that I'm getting is "BREAK (Install)
<yakuzi> DexterF: As far as i know there's a DVD version of Kubuntu and that has a lot more sofware on it available to install, i'm not sure if the mp3 support is on it tough
<Rioting_pacifist> akregator crashes and running it in console doesnt give me an error
<DexterF> ford: I seriusoly don't know how this works anyway, but I'd go for a native install on general principle
<DexterF> yakuzi: last time I checked I didn't find any dvd for 8.04.1
<Rioting_pacifist> i suspect its because of the db thing it warned me about, is there a fix_akregator_database_using_magic command or something
<Rioting_pacifist> DexterF: mp3 support cant be shiped on the cd/dvd
<ford> Alright, thanks... I guess the WORST thing that could happen (barring crazy outliers), is that I end up with an additional OS entry.
<ford> thanks for the help
<nejode> ford: delete your kubuntu partition, boot with your windows install cd into recovery console and execute fixmbr
<Rioting_pacifist> to enable mp3 support run amarok on an mp3 file and it should automagically install the codec from the multiverse
<yakuzi> DexterF: well i guess it will be the version of the release so no updated version (the normal install cd for download isn't updated either right?)
<DexterF> Rioting_pacifist: how come?
<ford> One more question about that... I have Windows XP (installed at office via network and don't have the CD for it), but I do have a Windows 2000 Installation CD.  Can I boot to the Windows 2000 installation CD to execute fixmbr?
<DexterF> I mean, it's in the repositories but can't be burnt?
<ford> nejode: I apologize for not prefixing my last question with the name it was to.  I am seeing that I should have done that but I'm new to IRC
<yakuzi> DexterF: well if it isn't on cd/dvd tha's because licence issues
<DexterF> ford: wouldn't count on it. but fixmbr should work with *any* xp inst cd, so ask your friend, neighbour or whoever to borrow it for said action
<ford> DexterF: Thanks
<DexterF> yakuzi: it's on hd. on the mirrors.
<DexterF> ford: yw
<kpenrose> I'm a java developer who's a little disappointed in the old versions of NetBeans and Eclipse in the distro.  Anyone know of plans to include the latest greatest?
<kpenrose> same with KDE 3.5.10?
<schmidtm> add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/eclipse-team/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse to your sources.list for eclipse 3.4
<kpenrose> schmidtm:  Thanks for that!
<ngirard> Dear people, is it possible to execute KDE4's font installer from a KDE3 session ?
<ZiNC2^6> Hey.
<ZiNC2^6> Is this a good place for Ubuntu questions (I know of #ubuntu)?
<ahmos> can, i install emerald with out compiz
<ghostcube> ahmos: nah
<ahmos> is there another dekocorator than emerald, compiz making problems to panel
<ryaxnb> hey
<ryaxnb> does kde, offer two-row taskbar
<permanence> hi
<solarwinds> hi
<ryaxnb> i can't seem to find two row taskbar on kde 4.1
<ryaxnb> when i make the panel bigger it simply makes the embedded taskbar buttons taller which is retarded
<ryaxnb> is there any way to make them two-row
<solarwinds> i guess no
<ryaxnb> hmm darn
<ryaxnb> A feature for KDE 4.2 then
<ryaxnb> Oh well
<ryaxnb> I'll still use KDE 4.1 - it is the best enviornment ive found yet
<solarwinds> what is your OS ?
<ryaxnb> Ubuntu with kde 4.1 ppa
<solarwinds> nice
<ryaxnb> yep
<solarwinds> i have an kubuntu
<solarwinds> but i'd prefer the new open SUSE
<solarwinds> 11.0
<ryaxnb> I hope KDE 4.2 is available as an addon for Ubuntu 8.10
<ryaxnb> Via ppa
<solarwinds> great
<ryaxnb> Or else I may have to dual boot mandriva or something
<ryaxnb> I've heard Mandriva 2009's implementation of KDE 4 is really sweet
<solarwinds> really ??
<DexterF> which packages do I need to play mp3 on kubuntu? amarok-xine and...?
<Pici> DexterF: If you don't mind downloading a little extra, you can grab the kubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage.
<DexterF> Pici: downloadable from packages.ubuntu.com? need to download and txfer to an offline machine
<ryaxnb> sorry my computer shut down
<ryaxnb> shouldn't play with the power button :)
<kpenrose> schmidtm:  I have added the eclipse entry in my repository list, but the eclipse install isn't configured for updates.  Missing a cvs module or something.
<matthias__> hi there
<matthias__> i have a problem after i have tried to install java through kubuntu-restricted-extras
<matthias__> whenever i try to start a .jar-File kde wants to start ark (kde4.1)
<matthias__> so i hit right mouse button and tried to use the keditfiletype to aplly java with it
<matthias__> but i must have somehow done something wrong
<matthias__> the jar.file is now interpreted as application/zip and i dont know how i get it to run java instead
<matthias__> can anybody help?
<schmidtm> kpenrose: then make a bug-report on the project site
<v6lur> where does KDE store settings about how many virtual desktops are used?
<Riddell> Ubuntu Developer Week starting now https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<Riddell> v6lur: ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<slicknick> curious what the deciding factor is for which monitor an application to launches to with dual monitor configuration?
<v6lur> thanks, Riddell
<Jasmin_> hi everone
<kde4> hello all, Im having problems with kde4 default icons... some of them are missed
<ghostcube> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ghostcube> :)
<kde4> but im using kubuntu-desktop
<ghostcube> ^^
<acemo> Riddell: will the "A WebKit Browser in PyKDE" class be able to follow and try the things out on mac with kde 4.1 beta1 installed or should i try and get my linux comp here before your session starts?
<Riddell> acemo: depends if you have pykde working
<Riddell> I've no idea if it works on mac
<acemo> Riddell: how can i test if it works?
<Riddell> acemo: if you can run this with python   http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kapplication.py
<acemo> ImportError: No module named PyKDE4.kdecore
<acemo> i guess ill go and see if i can find a car to get the computer here then
<holycow> hi guys
<holycow> does anyone know if dolphins behaviour can be changed from single click to double click?
<ardling> Здравствуйте. Здесь есть кто-то, кто меня понимает?
<acemo> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ardling> !ru
<ardling> ?
<rickest> !.ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<grirgz> bye
<holycow> nm got it
<MarcoBXBRO1_> what program is good to create a live cd
<MarcoBXBRO1_> what program is good to create a live cd anyone....
<raylu> MarcoBXBRO1, in windows?
<MarcoBXBRO1_> linux ubuntu
<raylu> do you already have the iso?
<jussi01> !remaster | MarcoBXBRO1_
<ubottu> MarcoBXBRO1_: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<raylu> er, i don't think that's his question
<MarcoBXBRO1_> remastersys doesn't install... not sure why juss. error BREAK (install) is what I'm getting
<raylu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#In%20Kubuntu
<MarcoBXBRO1_> juss is right raylu I want to create my own live cde
<MarcoBXBRO1_> cd
<jussi01> MarcoBXBRO1_: uck is nice :)
<MarcoBXBRO1_> uck? never heard of it... juss can you point me to the sight
<lfranchi> can someone tell me where to find the adept alpha's source? or repo? i just want to compile it on my own, as i don't have qt/kde installed through package management
<MarcoBXBRO1_> oops never mind
 * matt` slaps ekoka around a bit with a large trout
<lfranchi> no one with the adept source? :-/
<arty_> hi gays :)
<MarcoBXBRO1_> raylu
<spike_> what the heck
<spike_> indi-kde4 is all three a replacement, conflict and requirement of kstars-kde4 ???
<spike_> hows that work?
<LjL> hah fun
<LjL> spike_: i'd file a bug if i were you
<spike_> erm ... wait this is 4.0.83 its not 4.1.x
<spike_> even odder
<spike_> goina remove my indi-kde4 first
<raylu> yes, MarcoBXBRO1?
<spike_> ok LjL you can file the bug report then, I wouldn't know how
<LjL> spike_: it would appear you can't really file a bug report for a PPA package
<garthounet> jerome?
<garthounet> dit moi quand tu es la merci
<whabo> hello how come my screen refresh is slow. i mean when i move windows fast i see their traces and it takes like a second to clear out? Help anyone? it is like when i move windows over i still see their traces. however it doesnt happen when compiz is on
<jussi01> !fr | garthounet
<ubottu> garthounet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<garthounet> je sais
<pritam> how can i have my ppd connection to redial when the line is dropped ?
<garthounet> jayyends quelqun
<pritam> any help regarding this would be appreciated
<LADoctor> hi, I tried to edit an ISO using Kiso and after saving with that program I have lost the file
<FuriousGeorge> im having 0 luck with ndis wrapper
<FuriousGeorge> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097289.0
<LADoctor> hi, anyone here
<pritam>  how can i have my ppd connection to redial when the line is dropped ?
<FuriousGeorge> it works when i first set it up, but cant find networks after first subsequent reboot
<LADoctor> hi, I tried to edit an ISO using Kiso and after saving with that program I have lost the file
<FuriousGeorge> if i uninstall win32 driver, reboot, reinstall win32 driver it _works_again_....  until i reboot
<FuriousGeorge> in that forum post i put a whole mess of info
<pritam> anyone
<pritam>  how can i have my ppd connection to redial when the line is dropped ?
<pritam> how can i have my ppd connection to redial when the line is dropped ?
<DexterF> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DexterF> umm. how do I change gtk2 appearance when not having gnome installed?
<pritam> help
<pritam> HELP
<DexterF> pritam: patience, young padawan
<pritam> oh thanx that you replied
<pritam> what does padawan mean
<DexterF> it's from star wars, never mind
<DexterF> stick around and wait. if someone knows how to help you he/she will answer. can take time tho
<pritam> i am a NUB kubuntu user
<DexterF> yeah, I figured :)
<pritam> should i put my question and wait ?
<DexterF> exactly. I myself haven't used dialup in ages, can't help, sorry
<pritam> ok
<duke_> hello
<DexterF> sometimes someone replies instantly, sometimes you wait. maybe minutes. maybe more. depends.
<duke_> is this german or engish?
<DexterF> try googling in the meantime
<DexterF> duke_: answered? ;)
<duke_> :)
<pritam> nothing on google in regards to this issue
<DexterF> duke_: there's a german chan here, too, #kubuntu-de or such
<DexterF> pritam: but absolutely. so, what pppd program do you use? kpppd?
<DexterF> or kppp or whatever its called
<pritam> i use pppoeconf
<DexterF> pritam: ok, othe rapproach: how do you go online?
<pritam> i connect by typing pon mydsl provider name
<pritam> and thats how i connect
<DexterF> no router? direct connection? you click on the dsl provider name in *what*?
<pritam> yeah direct connection
<duke_> i new on ubuntu; Q: if i install a programm it doesnt seem to be in the menu; but i can search for it... thought it would be like on the ms-Systems..
<DexterF> duke_: which program?
<duke_> any idea how to handle this?
<pritam> have a cable connected to my network interface
<duke_> ah... like "openarena"
<duke_> or wine..
<DexterF> pritam: well, and that cable runs into...? what? a dsl modem? still: you click your dsl in what? a program, on the desktop..? how did that icon get there?
<DexterF> whoah
<DexterF> netsplit
<pritam> no it runs straight into the network card
<pritam> yeah its a NAT connection
<DexterF> duke_: hmm, they should appear indeed. there's a command to rebuild the kmenu tho.. mmmh... never had to use that actually. how did you install those two? adept? apt-get? aptitude?
<pritam> in order to start the internet i connect pon intechbroadband through the root shell
<pritam> intechbroadband is the name of my isp
<duke_> i instaled it with the adept manager
<duke_> maybe a restart of the kde will help... ? lol
<DexterF> pritam: mmh... possibly there are guis to that that monitor the connection. my suggestion fire up adept, search for ppp and see if it digs up something useful
<pritam> sure
<DexterF> duke_: strange indeed. wine config should appear at last....
<LADoctor> hi, I tried to edit an ISO using Kiso and after saving with that program I have lost the file
<duke_> its strange... installing mirc and i dont see it in the menu... ut installing skype via the console gave me button in the menu...
<duke_> huh?
<duke_> well. ok.
<duke_> someone got an idea how i get the wlan on this book here to work? some modprobes i have to do or something else?
<klok987> Hello, I have problem setting up refresh rate on my monitor, could anyone help?
<duke_> a tft?
<klok987> no, crt
<computador> hello
<garthounet> hello
<duke_> so what is the problem?
<klok987> I can't set normal refresh rate @85 Hz as I could in Win XP befire
<klok987> before*
<squid0> hi there. I have libdvdcss installed, but when I play certain dvds, kaffeine complains that the disc is encrypted, and that I need to install libdvdcss... when I follow these instructions, the problem persists. what's going on?
<lufthanza_> i wanna replace KDE3 with KDE4.1.1 on my eeepc
<lufthanza_> what would i feed into apt to remove all kde3 packages?
<BuG3R> hi all!
<BuG3R> can i install winamp?
<lufthanza_> I wanna remove all packages pulled in by kubuntu-desktop, how do i do this?
<FicaBlok38>  hello, how can i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 alpha 4?
<kjell> how do I make limewire run under kubuntu?
<EagleScreen> i am connecting two computers by ethernet LAN
<wampir_> ciao
<wampir_> hi
<EagleScreen> i have shared internet conection in one, using iptables
<EagleScreen> and i have cofigured it as ip: 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<EagleScreen> the other has ip: 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0, gateway: 192.168.0.1, and DNS 195.5.64.2
<EagleScreen> they can ping  well
<EagleScreen> the second ocmputer can ping www.google.es but do not browse internet and cannot download anything
<raylu> kjell, don't
<jussi01> !limewire | kjell
<ubottu> kjell: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<ago_> ai
<ForgeAus> wow my KDE Theme is so Blu now!... "My Blue Heaven!"
<raylu> :(
<raylu> how do i map a key to open the application launcher (previously kmenu)?
<raylu> (in KDE4)
<jussi01> raylu: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<raylu> woah, thanks
<kathy> whats channel for kubuntu 8.10?
<jussi01> #ubuntu+1
<kathy> Thank you Jussi01
<lufthanza> i am getting an error while running apt
<jussi01> lufthanza: what is it?
<lufthanza> sec
<lufthanza> trying aptitude first
<lufthanza> anyway, apt was having trouble uninstalling a package
<jussi01> right, so did aptitude fix it?
<lufthanza> hasn't got there yet, doing a fullscale upgrade to kde4.1.1
<lufthanza> downloading stuff first
<jussi01> ahh
<trili> hi. how can i make thunderbird open links in opera? thx
<jussi01> lufthanza: if it gives you probs, try sudo apt-get install -f
<jussi01> trili: you can change the default browser in system settings -> default applications
<lufthanza> jussi01: kk
<trili> jussi01: does not work. tried in the 1st placer
<trili> =r
 * jussi01 uses kmail, so no idea. 
<Kite_DH> hey i have a problem with my resolution..didnt turn the PC on for a while and now its suddenly so small, please help :(
<jussi01> !fixres | Kite_DH
<ubottu> Kite_DH: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kite_DH> thx alot
<raymears> hey people. slight issue with my sole ntfs partition: it doesn't get mounted. (using hardy 64); in kcontrol, when i try to enable that partition, i get a "The system reported: fuse: unknown option `user'fuse_new failed."
<raymears> anyone know what that's all about?
<coby> how do I get a driver for a nvidia 9800gt card?
<coby> I have a fresh install of 8.04
<pteague_work> if i'm using an ssh key on 1 user & copy the pub key to a different user's authorized_keys list... shouldn't i be able to then login as the 2nd user with the same ssh key?  even if the 2nd user has a non-normal home directory location?
<jussi01> !envyng | coby
<ubottu> coby: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<coby> sweet thanks
<coby> thanks dude
<jussi01> :)
<mrxmike> is it possible to specify the ssh password on the commandline?
<jussi01> mrxmike: I suspect 'man ssh' will tell you
<devo>  how do i uninstall wine?
<devo>  can anyone tell me how to uninstall wine?
<pteague_work> figured out the problem... group had write permissions on the home directory
<devo>  can anyone tell me how to uninstall wine?
<arty_> devo: yes :)
<arty_> devo: google and how to remove wine :)
<kathy> anyone know how use gimp make a fake plasma transparent window
<slylyias> Hi, I'm trying to repartition my drive for a kubuntu install, can anyone help me? It doesn't seem to work.
<arty_> slylyias: what you need
<slylyias> I'm booting the live CD now.
<arty_> slylyias: install kubuntu then you have offer format hdd and install choce this option and work fine
<arty_> slylyias: ouki next next next and then you have offer manualy format and participate hdd
<arty_> chooce this and FOR / chooce 10gb  hnet for /swap chooce 2x capacity your ram and for /home what you left
<arty_> slylyias: and all formate and work fine
<arty_> gl and hf
<slylyias> thanks
<slylyias> trying now
<arty_> ouki
<arty_> for fille system choce ext3
<arty_> or better for /home chooce ext3 and for /home chooce raiserFS
<slylyias> guided - use entire disk
<slylyias> that one?
<jussi01> slylyias: if you dont have any data you want to keep on the disk, then yes
<slylyias> yeah, I already backed up everything.
<jussi01> slylyias: yeah, so just choose that and it does the work for you
<slylyias> but what I want is a swap space, 2gigs of FAT32 (for windows) and then kubuntu.
<jussi01> slylyias: you want to run windows on it also?
<slylyias> yes
<slylyias> I'd like to dual boot
<jussi01> 2 gigs isnt really enough for a windows install...
<slylyias> sorry, typo that's 20
<jussi01> do you have windows on there currently?
<slylyias> no
<slylyias> nothing on any of it.
<jussi01> ok. you should install windows first
<slylyias> windows fails to install, don't know why.
<jussi01> or else you will run into grub problems
<slylyias> I'm going to use the livecd to format the drive and repartition, then install windows, then install kubuntu.
<slylyias> because the current partition on there is NTFS, and windows won't let me put a FAT32 on an NTFS
<slylyias> And I *hate* NTFS
<jussi01> slylyias: why?
<slylyias> because NTFS doesn't play nice with anyone but windows?
<jussi01> ntfs is a much better system than fat32 IMHO - and there are decent linux drivers for it
<slylyias> tell that to the linux drivers that thrashed my old ntfs drive.
<slylyias> plus, regardless, windows isn't installing correctly on the current partitions.
<slylyias> it installs the first part, reboots, and then just keeps rebooting in a loop.
<jussi01> right....
<slylyias> If I was single I'd just toss XP out the windows and not use windows at all.
<slylyias> But the girlfriend wouldn't appreciate that.
<jussi01> anyway, its after midnight here, jhopefully someone else can help you, as Im off top bed.
<slylyias> g'night!
<slylyias> thanks for the help anyway!
<arty_> slylyias: one advance
<slylyias> yes?
<arty_> install kubuntu and then with virtual box instalk linux dont dual boot
<arty_> slylyias: realy its better
<slylyias> huh? I don't understand
<arty_> instal only linux
<slylyias> and?
<arty_> and thnet download program virtual box and thnet you can install on linux virtual Windows xp or windows vista
<arty_> then :)
<arty_> trust me ist this the best way :)
<arty_> install only linux and in virtual place install windows
<venik> has anyone managed to install Acroread (the adobe acrobat reader?  I did (from the Adobe site) using their .deb package, but when I try to run it I get: An internal error has occured..... Why are things sooooooooooo hard here?
<arty_> venik: go to google and then fined how to install acroread on ubuntu
<arty_> venik: there ist grilliant tutorial
<arty_> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/28/how-to-install-adobe-acrobat-reader-on-ubuntu-710/
<arty_> venik: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/28/how-to-install-adobe-acrobat-reader-on-ubuntu-710/
<arty_> no this is better
<arty_> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/23/install-adobe-acrobat-reader-812-on-ubuntu-804/
<arty_> yes I install with this tutorial
<venik> Notice that I DID install it, as it is described in the url you mentioned, but An Internal Error has occured....
<venik> I also tried (earlier) the mediubuntu route, but got nowhere
<arty_> venik: 64 or 86 version?
<venik> is it because I am using Kubuntu?  Or because of my disasterous flirt with kde4.1? (I remove that dog...)
<venik> 86
<gkffjcs> is there a way to change the dir where the pdf printer prints new files? for instance insted of ~/PDF ~/Unsorted/PDF?
<arty_> venik: I use kubuntu to and work fine
<venik> must be my hairdo
<arty_> venik: It must work this tutorial is dine
<venik> It MUST work... I love that
<venik> I copied and pasted the commands from the web
<arty_> :)
<arty_> so restart pc and try again and write good pass for sudo
<venik> now how do I purge my system of this abomination (Adobe acroread)?
<venik> I restarted-- all b4 I came here to be encouraged
<arty_> apt-get remove ..... and apt-get clean and apt-get install -f
<venik> do I say: apt-get remove acroread?
<arty_> yes
<venik> acroread is not installed, so not removed... ;-)
<venik> sorry-- I used aptitude.  Now it is being removed
<venik> stay tuned
<venik> what does the apt-get install -f do?
<venik> arty, what does the apt-get install -f do?
<denis> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<arty_> venik: remove all programs who isnt install
<venik> ok
<venik> found the problem-- stupidly, to run acroread I have to be a superuser....
<venik> I guess I have to chage the permissions for some directory
<venik> this is what happens when you follow the tutorial EXACTLY
<unknown_> hi
<ian^laptop> How can I start #kubuntu without startin X?
<unknown_> can anyone help me please?
<ian^laptop> I have a problem with the installed nvidia-driver. It seems that it disables my dvi-output
<gkffjcs>  is there a way to change the dir where the pdf printer prints new files? for instance insted of ~/PDF ~/Unsorted/PDF?
<ian^laptop> sshd is not yet installed
<unknown_> how to get the wireless and the battary icon back (i believe its called the notification area
<ian^laptop> recovery mode is not available from boot menu because grub install failed and I installed grub manually afterwards
<ian^laptop> So.. what I have to do to start recovery mode / or without X?
<simoo> Hi, I can mount a cd manually but just inserting it does nothing. How can I work out what's going wrong?
<venik> ian, can't you type cntrl-alt-f1?
<ian^laptop> venik: no
<jhaig> I decided to try kubuntu, after using ubuntu for a long time.  One of the first things I tried was kpilot to sync my Palm, as I had found gpilot a little buggy.  However, kpilot has now wiped my calendar (!!!!!).  Firstly, has anyone seen this before and secondly, is there any way I might be able to salvage what I have in Evolution?
<ian^laptop> it seems video output to dvi is disabled
<ian^laptop> venik: i already tried to install openssh-server blind and to start it, but it seems I failed
<simoo> jhaig: I don't know much about Palms but I would asume you 'syncd' to an empty kpilot instead of 'copying' from palm to kpilot first. So unfortunately your calender is probably gone
<jhaig> simoo: Well, I'm not impressed.  I came to it as a new user using KDE for the first time.  It detected the username on the device correctly, so I am very surprised that the first time sync should assume that it should copy that way.
<simoo> jhaig: I could be wrong, I have not actually used kpilot myself. I have just done a similar thing with other syncing software (did it with may MAC and phone I think). I learned the hardway to check syncing options before plugging in - although like I said I could be wrong. Sorry to hear it.
<simoo> jhaig: have you got then gnome copy of your palm backed up?
<jhaig> I have some stuff in evolution, but I'm not sure how to restore it.
<simoo> can you not just sync back?
<simoo> makeing sure to set it to copy from evolution to your palm?
<jhaig> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5537597 - "I have never had any luck with Kpilot except to wipe out everything on my palm when I attempt to sync it." Hmmm
<khazdor> hi all
<khazdor> finally got this running on my laptop
<khazdor> now get to explore kubuntu.:)
<raylu> grats
<simoo> cool, I just finished installing on a laptop too
<simoo> should autofs be installed by default?
<airton> olá
#kubuntu 2008-09-05
<ubuntu> hay all I am about to install kubuntu and i am wondering is there any advantages to having my home directory on a seperrate partition?
<starenka> hi. how can i make katapult started on kde start?
<starenka> i tried ~/.kde/Autorun/apps.sh, but it seems not to work...
<favro> I thought it was ~/.kde/Autostart then you symlink from the binary in /usr/bin
<slylyias> I'm partitioning the drive (installing kubuntu). The drive already has a windows install on it. Now what do I do?
<slylyias> I was told to install windows first.
<favro> slylyias: put the kubuntu cd in and reboot
<slylyias> I did
<slylyias> I'm at the disc partition screen of the install
<starenka> so?
<slylyias> I need to repartition, I want to have a small swap space at the start, (how big?) and the kubuntu install partition at the end.
<favro> slylyias: did you leave free space for kubuntu?
<slylyias> leave? I was never asked.
<favro> why swap at the start - works better as last partition imo
<favro> but I have enough memory
<slylyias> I don't know, was told at the start was better.
<favro> slylyias: how big is the drive?
<slylyias> 160G
<favro> slylyias: when you install windows you should be able to make partitions for it and have free space for kubuntu - that is the normal way
<favro> slylyias: but you can resize it - it'll take a while
<slylyias> I'm in no rush.
<slylyias> how do I resize?
<favro> slylyias: right click the partition
<cryingtux> hello
<slylyias> okay
<slylyias> man, the font is so small I can barely read it
<cryingtux> i have distorted display on hardy after nvidia driver installation for my geforce fx 5600 card
<cryingtux> how to fix it?
<slylyias> resize operation complete
<slylyias> I guess it goes fast when it's all empty space. :)
<slylyias> now, swap file, start of drive or end?
<favro> slylyias: it hasn't formatted it yet...
<slylyias> ah
<slylyias> it's just 'free' space right now.
<favro> slylyias: I would make a / partition then /home /then swap
<slylyias> okay, so an NTFS partition for windows, followed by /, then /home, then swap?
<favro> cryingtux: is that the driver from nvidia.com?
<favro> slylyias: yep
<slylyias> I've allocated 60gigs for all of kubuntu's stuff, what size should I make /,/home, and swap?
<favro> slylyias: unless you have specific needs
<cryingtux> favro: yes and i get this display issue mostly distorted display for all hardy based distros
<slylyias> I need an X11 environment from which to connect to the campus computing cluster. That's my first priority. Oh, and I need ns2 for some simulations.
<cryingtux> either i get only 800x600 display or then distorted
<favro> slylyias: 5-10G for / unless you  install heaps same size as memory for swap and the rest for /home is how I'd go
<Mojo_risin> i get this strange error when starting d-bus, any ideas?
<Mojo_risin> http://rafb.net/p/x6Nb0Y94.html
<slylyias> So programs reside in the root parition, and the swap file is for when you're out of memory, but what's home for?
<favro> cryingtux: there is a new way X works in hardy - I haven't figured it out - best I can do is
<favro> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dwidmann_> /home is where you keep your stuff
<slylyias> Where I hang my hat? :P
<slylyias> What stuff, just random downloads and such?
<Mojo_risin> knetworkmanager.conf looks like this:
<Mojo_risin> http://rafb.net/p/2GpVPZ72.html
<slylyias> Also, what is the difference between a primary and logical partition? Which one do I want to set it?
<dwidmann_> slylyias: all user-configuration, any personal files, etc
<cryingtux> favro: thanks i will check that
<favro> np :)
<dwidmann_> slylyias: you can only have 4 primary partitions (or 3 and an extended partition in which you can have logical partitions)
<slylyias> So I'll set them all primary, since I'm going to have 4.
<slylyias> windows, /, /home, swap
<Schuenemann> hey, how do I get out of qemu's window?
<Schuenemann> like when I click the mouse inside it, nothing but ctrl-backspace works for my "outer" OS
<Walzmyn> I can't get my cd drive to open, is there a CLI command to eject it?
<dwidmann_> Walzmyn: eject
<fReAkY[t]> :D
<fReAkY[t]> i got a problem with kubuntu. since i installed the kubuntu-kde4 packages my kde3 system tab shows the icons in one line :(
<Walzmyn> dwidmann, nothing happened
<dwidmann_> Walzmyn: any error messages? did any other optical drives open?
<Walzmyn> dwidmann, nothing, it just dropped down to the next line
<Walzmyn> I've got a virtualbox of winders xp open, that's probably got it screwed up
<Walzmyn> but it won't eject from there either
<dwidmann_> Walzmyn: if you know the devices name (ie: /dev/scd1), you could append that to the eject command
<Walzmyn> I don't
<Walzmyn> ok, killing the virtual instance fixed it
<Fer_Mdp> alguien habla castellano?
<Schuenemann> !es | Fer_Mdp
<ubottu> Fer_Mdp: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Fer_Mdp> ok
<Fer_Mdp> cha gracia
<Multivax> does anyone know how to run a .deb file in kde 4?
<AgentZed> I'm about to install Kubuntu 8.04, but I have a wee question.  I have 3 hard drives in my PC, sdb and sdc are RAID'd together and are full of very important things, while sda is separate from the RAID and currently blank.  I want to install onto sda, but when I select 'New partition table' it tells me 'If you procede with creating a new partition table on the device, then all current partitions will be removed'.  I just want to be absolutely certain that
<AgentZed>  the blank drive, and isn't including the other two drives under the umbrella of 'all partitions'.
<powertool08> Can anyone help me get ssh working?
<lufthanza_> need some help with apt
<lufthanza_> gonna have to paste in here, don't have a working browser anymore
<lufthanza_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43525/
<lufthanza_> anyone can help?
<raylu> what have you tried?
<lufthanza_> sudo dpkg --configure -a, sudo apt-get install -f
<sales_guy> Help! Tried to get dual display working for a projector and now I have no GUI when I start up.
<raylu> sales_guy, more details
<favro> lufthanza: what does   sudo apt-get install konqueror   return?
<raylu> looks like you got a corrupted download or something
<lufthanza_> favro: just a sec
<lufthanza_> favro: same
<raylu> aptitude clean, aptitude install konqueror
<raylu> oh wait
<raylu> you'd have to resolve dpkg first =\
<favro> lufthanza: try   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<raylu> i doubt that'd work
<sales_guy> I went to system settings, entered administrator mode, told it duplicate display on second display device... it told me I needed to log out and restart xserver. I logged out, got a grey screen... nothing I could do from there, so I had to power the machine down. When powering back up the video keeps refreshing and refreshing but is unable to start so it goes to command line mode
<lufthanza_> same errors
<kostya> hi all
<kostya> Есть кто из Росии?
<lufthanza_> anyone have any ideas?
<sales_guy> Help, system only boots to command Line!
<sales_guy> How to reconfigure xorg?
<favro> lufthanza: one min
<lufthanza_> favro: k
<favro> lufthanza: try sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror_4%3a3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1_i386.deb
<sales_guy> what is the command line command to shutdown or restart the computer?
<powertool08> sales_guy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<favro> sudo reboot
<powertool08> sales_guy: and sudo shutdown -h now to shutdown
<lufthanza_> favro: didn't work, but i have an idea
<favro> k
<sales_guy> powertool08: So any idea how I can actually do a presentation using a projector without embarrasing myself with all this command line, can't boot to UI, nonsesne?
<powertool08> sales_guy: is it a laptop connected to a projector?
<lufthanza_> favro: my idea didn't work either
<sales_guy> Yes.
<sales_guy> IBM/Lenove T-61
<sales_guy> I haven't installed the NVidia drivers because everybody tells me not
<sales_guy> to
<favro> lufthanza: let's start at the beginning - what were you trying to do?
<lufthanza_> remove kde4, and reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<favro> lufthanza: and you removed kde4 first?
<lufthanza_> favro: what i could
<lufthanza_> i installed it through 'kubuntu-kde4-desktop' but "sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-kde4-desktop" does nothing
<powertool08> sales_guy: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3092712
<powertool08> there are 3 links towards the bottom, they might help
<favro> lufthanza: ok - kde4 should've been removed last by the looks of it - does  sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop   give a result?
<raylu> (after removing, rm -r ~/.kde4 also)
<favro> raylu: the --purge is supposed to remove config files
<raylu> only config files in /etc, i thought
<lufthanza_> favro: it tries to remove kio-umountwrapper
<favro> lufthanza: let it
<favro> lufthanza: then install kubuntu-desktop again
<lufthanza_> favro: kio-umountwrapper errors when i try
<favro> k
<lufthanza_> ... my installation is screwed
<lufthanza_> or so it seems
<veritas_> how do i change from xrender to opengl?
<favro> lufthanza: me being me I would try   sudo echo "" > /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop
<veritas_> ie how do i get konsole to be rendered by opengl as opposed to Xrender?
<favro> lufthanza: then try sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop   again
<lufthanza_> favro: used touch instead, since i couldn't get echo to work
<favro> lufthanza: touch makes a file iirc
<favro> lufthanza: try   sudo rm  /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop   maybe?
<lufthanza_> ok, setting up the fake file for kio-umount... (something in dolphin), fixed it
<favro> k :)
<Dezine> I've been using gnome for quite awhile but want to give KDE a whirl. I like it so far but want to replace my gnome apps with kde ones. Anywhere that lists alternative to gnome apps? I don't like how gnome apps look under kde so would much rather have local versions.
<lufthanza_> favro: thanks
<favro> lufthanza: glad it's working
<deokanon> hello
<deokanon> i really need some help
<favro> ask away :)
<deokanon> i am a complete  noob
<deokanon> lol
<deokanon> anways i installed kubuntu on my hard drive
<deokanon> and then i set up everything and it was going great but then my password that i setup didnt work
<deokanon> so (here comes the noob part) i went into disk manager in windows and formatted every partition that had some kind of linux on my laptop
<deokanon> and now i seem to be unable to access my windows OS and i get an Grub error 17
<deokanon> stage 1.5
<deokanon> and it just stays there... what can i do to get my windows back?
<favro> deokanon: you'll need to go to windows recovery console and type /fixmbr
<raylu> google grub error 17 :D
<raylu> oh wait
<raylu> yeah, what favro said.
<Search4Lancer> q: is it safe to banish kbuildsycoca4 to the fiery pits of hell? I've never heard of it before, and for some reason it's hogging up a boatload of my CPU
<deokanon> raylu i`ve been googling error 17 on the website for quite a while now... but the forums dont seem to be helping my situation
<raylu> er, you don't need to do that
<raylu> it can't find the files because you banished them from your hard drive :P
<raylu> so you either need to restore them (reinstall linux) or restore the old boot loader (fixmbr on the windows recovery console)
<deokanon> the thing is favro everytime i restart i always end up on that screen and the script for the error 17 is displayed everytime
<favro> deokanon: you need to put the windows cd in - best of asking in ##windows
<fernandoX> i hate linux!!
<SkEmO> i hate linux!!
<deokanon> can i do the fixmbr from my xp install cd?
<deokanon> oops sorry
<deokanon> didnt see the last msg
<favro> deokanon: yep - you need to go to ##windows - fixing xp isn't done here :)
<deokanon> ah cool... thanks dude
<favro> np :)
<deokanon> lol... this has been a pain in the ass for two days now
<favro> hehe
<deokanon> i finally gave up my manhood and seek help
<Search4Lancer> no, really, can I kill kbuildsycoca4 safely? is it really that freakin important to be sucking on my processor so badly?
<favro> I've never seen it before Search4Lancer - not that that means alot...
<dwidmann_> Anybody in here know much about subtitles in mplayer? I'm getting this message: "/home/blackwaltz/.fonts/GapsS.ttf doesn't look like a bitmap font description, ignoring." "Cannot load bitmap font: /home/blackwaltz/.fonts/GapsS.ttf"  ... how to fix so I can use my font?
<VanessaE> I need to "share" this printer such that my husband's computer can print to it also. It's already set up and working beautifully on my box, but I can't figure out how to get my husband's box to see it.  Both machines run Kubuntu.
<VanessaE> er, this = my CX6400 (copy&paste error)
<favro> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<favro> VanessaE: the last one ^^
<VanessaE> NONONO
<VanessaE> *both* boxes run kubuntu. :-)
<favro> kubuntu uses cups
<VanessaE> "Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows"
<favro> !cups | VanessaE the last link
<ubottu> VanessaE the last link: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<favro> ok
<favro> VanessaE: try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<VanessaE> No good, those are Gnome instructions.
 * VanessaE <--- KDE.
<VanessaE> any other suggestions?
<favro> VanessaE: good luck finding a kde specific one...
<stdin> VanessaE: kdesu system-config-printer-kde
<calamari> hi
<VanessaE> ahhhhh
<VanessaE> Mazel Tov!
<VanessaE> thanks, stdin :)
<calamari> I've been having a problem logging out, shutting down, or restarting.  It will go to a back screen where all I can see is my mouse pointer, then after a while if I don't push ctrl-alt-backspace to break out of it, my computer will hang.  Anyone seen this?
<calamari> back->black
<raylu> i'd check xorg logs
<raylu> how are you shutting down?
<calamari> raylu: you mean what I'd like to have happen or what I end up having to do?
<raylu> like, what do you click/type to shut down?
<calamari> raylu: I have to do the ctrl-alt-backspace and shut down from kdm.. sometimes that fails too then I have to log in via ctrl-alt-f1 and issue sudo shutdown -h now
<raylu> ah, so sudo shutdown works?
<calamari> raylu: what I'd like to have work again is going to the K menu, click log out, click shut down
<calamari> raylu: yeah it works
<pepe__> hello
<calamari> not very convenient tho :)
<raylu> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<pepe__> spanish?
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mr---t-> !es
<pepe__> gracias
<mr---t-> de nada
<raylu> calamari, checked the xorg logs yet?
<calamari> raylu: what would I be looking for?  there is a lot in these things
<raylu> no idea :P
<VanessaE> stdin: that worked, partially.  His box can see the printer, but now neither of us can print :(
<calamari> from what it looks liek to me, it's only logging as I bring it up, not when I shut down
<stdin> VanessaE: it works on my LAN, cups keeps a some logs in /var/log/cups/, maybe something useful in there
<VanessaE> sigh...something's really screwed up now - how do I restore the "default" cups config?
<VanessaE> (i.e. what it looks like on a fresh install)
<mars_> hey
<mars_> i'm coming!
<bdizzle> is there something similar to character map on Kubuntu?
<bdizzle> hi
<raylu> !hi bdizzle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi bdizzle
<raylu> oops :P
<bdizzle> lol
<raylu> !hi | bdizzle
<ubottu> bdizzle: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bdizzle> do you know if there is anything similar to character map on Kubuntu?
<penguiniator> bdizzle: gucharmap is on my utilities menu (GNU Character Map)
<bdizzle> yeah, I got it
<bdizzle> couldn't find the character I was looking for though
<bdizzle> I'm trying to work on quantum and need that dagger character
<penguiniator> try a different font... might have the character you need
<bdizzle> hopefully
<Luigi> what program can i use to manage my ipod?
<favro> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Engelus[work]> добрій день
<Engelus[work]> сори
<Daisuke_Ido> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Engelus[work]> hello
<suraj> somebody tell me how can i disable my touchpad click in kde?
<suraj> ?
<Guest30255> hey guys im having a bit of trouble with Firefox 3 ! every time i go to use it it trys to go to the webpage that i want then it freezes and goes all grey ! its really frustrating... any ideas on what to do
<ForgeAus> try going to a different website see if that works?
<Guest30255> it does it on most of them
<Pavlz> http://translate.google.it/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ilsoftware.it%2Farticoli.asp%3FID%3D4624&sl=it&tl=en&hl=it&ie=UTF-8
<favro> heh
<ForgeAus> hehe why isn't there a konquiview extension for firefox :)
<ForgeAus> (like ieview for interenet explorer and the new baby chromeview, heck they even have safariview :).... )
<ForgeAus> I guess I could have been sillier and asked why theres no dilloview! rofl
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Lynoure> Is there something similar to Istanbul (screen record with a limited area, and sound) for KDE? Or anyone gotten Istanbul to actually finish saving in a reasonably short time?
<jussi01> !screencast | Lynoure
<ubottu> Lynoure: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Lynoure> krecordmydesktop does almost everything, but no area select
<jussi01> Lynoure: I dont use them, so thats all I can offer, sorry
<Lynoure> jussi01: Yes, I'm aware of those already. Istanbul seemed the best but fails to save the result anywhere (seems to hang)
<powertool08> Lynoure: camtasia + wine?
<Lynoure> and weirdly, recordmydesktop for gnome allows window selection, but for kde, not
<ActionParsnip> Lynoure: it does do area selection
 * ActionParsnip waves to jussi01
<Lynoure> powertool08: hmm, would that let me record Linux windows?
<jussi01> heya ActionParsnip
<powertool08> Lynoure: umm... not sure, I've only used it from windows, and only a time or two at that
<Lynoure> powertool08: but I don't really have a $300 budget for it either
<powertool08> Lynoure: there are plenty of torrents if you aren't against it
<jussi01> powertool08: no, dont even suggest that in here please
<Lynoure> powertool08: Have you ever tried Istanbul? Could you, if you haven't? I'm curious if it hangs for anyone else
<powertool08> jussi01: sure thing
<powertool08> Lynoure: No I've never tried it, but I'll give it a shot
<powertool08> wow... comes with quite a few packages
<jussi01> Does anyone know how to get konqi to load pages in parts? ie. not down load the whole page then display it, but display it as it downloads?
<Lynoure> powertool08: oh, yes, it's gnomy, unfortunately
<powertool08> Lynoure: well, all the gnomy stuff was bound to happen sooner or later, maybe i'll see how much gnome-terminal wants to get now, I prefer it to konsole but it wasn't worth all the extra
<powertool08> Lynoure: where is istanbul hanging at?
<Lynoure> powertool08: it keeps on staying in the "process of saving to disk" forever after I have finished recording
<ActionParsnip> Lynoure: do yu have free space to save the file on your partition
<powertool08> Lynoure: are you recording everything, an area, or a single window?
<Lynoure> ActionParsnip: yes, but it should also prompt what to save as and where, afaik
<Lynoure> powertool08: single window
<ActionParsnip> Lynoure: id look into that
<Lynoure> ActionParsnip: I have about 17G free
<Lynoure> ActionParsnip: ought to be enough
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<jussi01> yay for netsplits...
 * ActionParsnip applauds
<powertool08> Lynoure: hmmm... I get tons of nice errors... saving to disk currently
<Lynoure> seems that gtk-recordmydesktop lets me choose a window and does not hang, but is weirdly much more sluggish that its kde frontend version with a full screen even when having just one window recording area
<Lynoure> I'm trying to find something suited for a web usability test
<powertool08> Lynoure: I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43584/
<Lynoure> powertool08: Did it hang or crash? Hmm, could report a bug then, I guess.
<powertool08> Lynoure: It was a hang I suppose, didn't drop back to the prompt until I ctrl-c'ed it
<powertool08> Lynoure: I ran it again as root and I didn't get quite as many errors but its still taking forever to save
<Lynoure> gtk-recordmydesktop might be good enough, I think, at least for the first rounds
<Lynoure> powertool08: Thank you for your help
<powertool08> Lynoure: according to this one website, after clicking the grey square to stop it should pop up a window asking where to save, it didn't do that for me
<Lynoure> powertool08: yes, I noticed that too.
<powertool08> Lynoure: no problem
<Rioting_pacifist> akregator crashes and running it in console doesnt give me an error, i suspect its because of the db thing it warned me about, is there a fix_akregator_database_using_magic command or something.
<powertool08> Lynoure: looks like somebody filed a bug already https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/istanbul/+bug/206063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206063 in istanbul "istanbul can't record when area selected (dup-of: 132130)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 132130 in istanbul "istanbul crashed with AttributeError in stop_recording()" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Lynoure> powertool08: I was just about to check for that in LP. Thanks.
<powertool08> Lynoure: I found several variations but pretty much all saying it wouldn't save and was unusuable
<Lynoure> powertool08: But I don't get whether it's fixed for Ibex or what...
<Lynoure> powertool08: I guess they are basicly saying this is not kind of thing that would get fixed for Hardy anymore.
<powertool08> Lynoure: I guess, the one I linked was filed under gutsy though.
<Lynoure> Even though this fills the criteria of "Bugs which may, under realistic circumstances, directly cause a loss of user data"
<powertool08> Lynoure: isn't Hardy a LTS release?
<Lynoure> powertool08: For Ubuntu at least, yeah.
<koray> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<chisiyuan> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi chisiyuan
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<giulia> ciao
<ActionParsnip> welcome to welcome chat
<ubuntu_> Hello_
<ubuntu_> ?
<chisiyuan> hi
<giulia> speak italian
<favro> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<favro> best I can do for italian :)
<chisiyuan> I speak Engjlish, and know no Italia
<ubuntu_> Can anyone helpp me? it's my ffirstt time  in Linux
<ubuntu_>  hello?
<ActionParsnip> giulia: mi piace vino economico. abiamo una machinna. machinna es rotta
<favro> ubuntu_: sure if we know about it :)
<giulia>  piace vino economico. abiamo una machinna. machinna es rotta
<giulia> [12:51] <favro> ubuntu_: sure if we know about it :)
<ActionParsnip> giulia: my spelling is a bit poor but you get the idea?
<chisiyuan> ubuntu_, what's the trouble?
<jussi01> ok, lets keep it english in here :)
<ActionParsnip> hehe just showing off my pidgin italian
<abaddon> hi
<Lynoure> abaddon: hi
<ActionParsnip> hi abaddon
<abaddon> how in irssi show who is on channel?
<ActionParsnip> abaddon: i dont use irssi, sorry
<Lynoure> abaddon: the normal /who  works
<Lynoure> abaddon: the info gets usually sent to your status window
<ActionParsnip> abaddon: http://www.irssi.org/documentation
<jussi01> abaddon: or /names
<abaddon> Lynoure: ty
<abaddon> ty
 * MementoMori is away: pappa
<jussi01> !away > MementoMori
<ubottu> MementoMori, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !away > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !away > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> if i set myself away do i have to set myself as back?
<gx009> decided to try out kde and went for version 4.1 on 8.04 ... crappy ; so installed 3.5 just to give kde the benefit of doubt.. and it kicks 4.1 by a factor of like 100% ..
<ActionParsnip> gx009: 4.1 uses less ram, ut 3.5 is more stable imho
<ActionParsnip> gx009: you tried fluxbox :D
<g33k_gir1> hi... I have an Intel Quad Core machine -- should I be using the x86 install CD?
<gx009> no.. am all ubuntu though
<abaddon> g33k_gir1: 64bit AMD and Intel
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: you can if you want. id use 64bit personally
<Rioting_pacifist> akregator crashes and running it in console doesnt give me an error, i suspect its because of the db thing it warned me about, is there a fix_akregator_database_using_magic command or something.?
<gx009> 4.1 might theoretically use less ram but kacpi process was killing my cpu
<arklinux> hi will kaffeine work under 4.1?
<g33k_gir1> cool -- I want to make full use of the new architecture (I mean, thats why I bought quad core), but the FAQ said the AMD 64 was only for AMD chips...
<Rioting_pacifist> ActionParsnip: is that a new test, because the original test saying 4 used less than 3 was flawed?
<ActionParsnip> arklinux: should do
<arklinux> ty
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: its a 64bit achitecture, itll work fine
<ActionParsnip> Rioting_pacifist: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=491102
<ubottu> Debian bug 491102 in akregator "akregator: Crashes or freezes" [Important,Open]
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: great stuff, thanks
<g33k_gir1> abaddon:  : great stuff, thanks
<gx009> to say the least i was disappointed they call 4.1 the next gen kde .. 3.5 ftw! (improve on 3.5, ditch 4.1!!)
<abaddon> g33k_gir1: np
<JuJuBee> How do I change from using the kde3 kdm to the kde4 kdm? I have kde4 installed already, but when the option came to select kdm, I fat fingered the selection accidentally.
<ActionParsnip> gx009: i dislike kde as a wm but the apps are sweet
<Pici> JuJuBee: run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ActionParsnip> gx009: i run fluxbox on top of kde
<gx009> oh
<JuJuBee> thanx Pici
<gx009> gnome is my thing.. but i decided to use kde for my home desk
<Rioting_pacifist> ActionParsnip: the bug doesnt get anywhere it jsut started working again for him :s i can get the libraries and file a bug report if needed but im fairly sure this is related to the warning you get when you try and open two instances of kontact
<ActionParsnip> i would
<marcobxbro1> is there any program that can take my running config and create a live cd with it
<ActionParsnip> marcobxbro1: ive looked round myself and found not much but they'llprobably be something there now
<Rioting_pacifist> marcobxbro1: im sure there is a program this thread may have a few suggestions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229625
<marcobxbro1> ok most haven't helped
<mnoir> when I specify firefox as the browser for kmail (click on link in email, open in ff) kmail pulls ff onto it's desktop rather than leaving it where it was running.  Why?
<mikkoc> which version of kde4 does 8.04.1 come with?
<favro> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<corigo> Can anyone recommend a CD burner replacement for K3b?
<Lynoure> corigo: maybe, depends on why you want something else than K3b
<corigo> I'm running K3b on 64bit HH and every time I burn a CD it errors out on the burn (Lenovo/IBM T-61 Thinkpad)
<jussi01> corigo: k3b is _the_ premium cd writing software on linux. why do you want something else?
<Lynoure> corigo: What kind of errors are you getting? You can try something like Burn, or even cdrecord directly, for testing
<corigo> And they both support burning ISOs to disk?
<Lynoure> corigo: of course
<Lynoure> corigo: that's the basic unit of cdburning, everything else is more hitech in comparation
<marcobxbro1> Rioting: is there a program that is like reconstuctor but for kde
<marcobxbro1> reconstructor is geared toward the gnome aspect
<chisiyuan> hello, if there is a way to swap ctrl with win of the keyboard?
<Lynoure> chisiyuan: Multiple, even, but all of them quite hands-on
<Lynoure> chisiyuan: I do my exotic keyboard changes by having a modified symbols file for the keyboard. That allows me to change it through the kde keyboard applet, which is nice, but has the downside of occasionally getting overwritten. Many just put a xmodmap file of their changes to the Autostart directory
<Lynoure> chisiyuan: I can try to walk you through either
<chisiyuan> Lynoure: well im rookie, plz detailit
<Lynoure> chisiyuan: this is not really a rookie change, either of them. That's why I'm not offering to walk you through _both_, you'll need to do one or other. xmodmap way will not get overwritten by any packages, but it will be there until you remove it or override it with new changes. Which one seems more suited for you?
<marcobxbro1> does anyone have issue intalling remastersys
<Lynoure> One (you or me) still needs to digg up the key codes needed. I know Control_L and Control_R, but not sure what the Windows key is.
<chisiyuan> Lynoure: im a little confused. I'd better man xmodmap first. Thx, and i'll back if necessary.
<Lynoure> chisiyuan: http://www.manicai.net/comp/swap-caps-ctrl.html shows a similar (but not the same) change, pay attention to the XFree86 Version 3.x section, because I don't think there is a shortcut for the swap you want
<gx009> that 'open root shell' option is sweet .. nice use of shells
<chisiyuan> Lynours: thank you. I'll check it .
<Lynoure> chisiyuan: I think the windows keys have keycodes 115 and 116, and that their action is called either Meta_L and Meta_R or Super_L and Super_R
<gx009> i guess i should restart session to have dvd playback after ../install-css.sh?
<dr_willis> I normally dont use that install-css.sh method. I normally install the proper libs from the medibuntu repos
<Lynoure> chisiyuan: If you run into difficulty or get stuck, just ask
<dr_willis> You just need to rerun the dvd player program most likely. Not logout
<gx009> too late ..
<gx009> i did rerun kaffeine.. nothing.. same message to install css
<dr_willis> I dont use kaffeine. SO cant tell about that.  I tend to use vlc/gmplayer
<dr_willis> Could be kaffine expects the ones from medibuntu
<gx009> ... checking
<EddieS> gx009: do you use Kubuntu?
<gx009> 3.5 ftw!
<EddieS> lol, alright-kde 3.5
<EddieS> I bet
<EddieS> you have trouble
<EddieS> playing dvds right?-I used the css-script method
<EddieS> and maybe getting the repositories from http://www.kubuntuguide.org
<EddieS> will help -
<dr_willis> I rarely play dvds much. but i dont have trouble playing the ones I have tried.
<dr_willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dr_willis> I normally enable medibuntu and install  "libdvdcss2" and thats about all i have ever done
<EddieS> I have done the same dr_willis :). With me everything works perfectly however...
<EddieS> oh, and I got some encrypted dvds
<EddieS> to play-using that script
<EddieS> that comes with kaffeine
<dr_willis> Personally i tend to use k9copy to copy dvds to iso files.. then play those. :)
<EddieS> haha, well, thats another method
<gx009> not too elegant though
<EddieS> But I cant be bothered to grab that iso-burn it-and play it back
<dr_willis> I find it very elegant. - More elegant then trying to open up a dvd case on the plane.  an toteing around a dozen disks.
<gx009> but install-css got me the right lib (libdvdcss2) .. so am just gonna reboot and see what happens
<EddieS> aha...
<EddieS> But well, I usually watch the inflight entertainment
<dr_willis> It may put the lib in /usr/local/lib also
<Lynoure> gx009: should not need a reboot
<Lynoure> gx009: just closing of your player software, I think
<EddieS> gx009--just close and start kaffeine-whaht the above guy said-
<dr_willis> it could be that the video player dident close, it minuimized to the tray.
<Lynoure> EddieS: girl, but anyway :)
<EddieS> haha
<EddieS> well, on the internet you never know ;)
<Lynoure> (not a big difference in ascii)
<dr_willis> Gurl
<EddieS> gurl* got it :)
<dr_willis> Girls use Pertier fonts. :P
<EddieS> lol
<EddieS> surrreee
<EddieS> ok, lets stop the gender wars :P
<Lynoure> Hard to stop something that did not start :)
<dr_willis> Men use Terminal-Mono  Girls use Serif-doodly-fonts. :)
<EddieS> oh yeah...
<EddieS> you're right :/
<dr_willis> My wife is definatly a "Ding-bat' sort of font user..
<dr_willis> :)
<EddieS> ...ok, yes they do like the elegant fonts...
<EddieS> right...humans?
<Lynoure> dr_willis: I'm not, though it sometimes makes sense for print
<abaddon> quit
<dr_willis> I use them for accents on my DVD labels
<Lynoure> gx009: Oh, and do tell if the problem got solved. It's always nice to know.
<corigo1> Lynoure: I've been trying to burn the Ubunto 64 HH ISO to CD and even DVD. I've triple downloaded the ISO. The MD5 is correct. I have reduced the write speed, but every time I burn it there is an error track 1. The disks boot to Live fine, but fail on install and CD Verification
<gx009> [08:53] <dr_willis> It may put the lib in /usr/local/lib also -  libdvdcss is not in there.. should it be?
<dr_willis> gx009,  no idea. that script could of put t anywhere.
<dr_willis> id hope a script would put it in a nice place like that..  but who knows. :)
<gx009> as long as it is in the right place.. am checking adept just in case
<Lynoure> corigo1: What's the error?
<dr_willis> gx009,  that script installer will NOT put any entrys in adept.
<Lynoure> corigo1: and have you tried on another set of disks yet?
<dr_willis> unless its a very fancy script. :)
<dr_willis> It could of downloaded/installed a deb I guess.. ive never used it.
<gx009> it was from a .deb
<dr_willis> so the script grabbed a deb. :) prioberly the same deb that came from medibuntu. heh.
<linux_> hola
<linux_> necesito un poco de ayuda
<linux_> necesito saver algo de kubuntu
<starenka> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chisiyuan> Anyone knows wordnet?
<t2_> hi, i am new to KDE, i'd like to start someprograms on login like pidgin, skype etc... where is the text file where i can add this ?   I noticed the .kde/autostart excepts to have .desktop files in there
<Lynoure> chisiyuan: What do you want to know?
<starenka> t2_: you can make a bash skript in there and kde will run it
<t2_> starenka: ah ok.  will do that.  thanks
<starenka> t2_: dont forget to chmod +x the script
<t2_> thnx
<starenka> t2_: maybe a symlink into ~/.autostart also works... dunno. never tried
<chisiyuan> Lynoure: what does it do?
<Lynoure> chisiyuan: the package or the site or the project?
<corigo1> Lynoure: I tried to different set of disks, and even the DVD ISO to be sure.
<Lynoure> chisiyuan: it's a collection of lexical data.
<Lynoure> chisiyuan: kind of a dictionary
<chisiyuan> Lynoure: so it's nice for me. thx again. U are a good guy.
<Lynoure> chisiyuan: Glad to be of service :)
<tdn> How do I get on with this problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/43858 I cannot the drivers for my Ralink USB Wireless network adaptor to work properly. I suspect a bug in the kernel image provided by Ubuntu mirrors. Please help me on this.
<ganymede> hello, i have synced with the kubuntu repository for kde 4.1.1, but when trying to install quanta-kde4, i get: Package quanta-kde4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ganymede> actually, let me head over to the kubuntu-kde4 channel
<corigo1> Lynoure: is that xfburn? I don't see an app called burn?
<Lynoure> corigo1: no, just burn. It's not installed by default in Kubuntu because it's for Gnome and will pull a pile of Gnome dependies with it
<Lynoure> oh, maybe not that many :)
<corigo1> I see Brasero as being the Gnome burn app.
<corigo1> or burn4
<Lynoure> corigo1: I haven't used Gnome for some years, so I don't know what it currently uses
<Lynoure> There is no package called burn4 in the standard repos at least...
<corigo1> libburn4 is the only Burn that I can associate to our discussion
<ubuntu_> Hola
<ubuntu_> Hay algeuin?
<Lynoure> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Lynoure> If I guessed the language right...
<qinking> 这里可以说中文吗
<jussi01> !cn | qinking
<ubottu> qinking: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<qinking> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Sixzero> good mornin'
<vagner> root
<vagner> sudo apt-get install xmms
<vagner> como instalar plugin flash no firefox do kurumin 8.04
<Sixzero> sudo apt-get a_new_girlfriend
<vagner> ??
<owner> jjghjh
<Sixzero> c'mon.  nobody else found that funny?
<jussi01> Sixzero: considering this is a support channel, no. try #kubuntu-offtopic for jokes
<Sixzero> My appologies, then.  I was just tryin' to lighten the mood.
<gx009> i resolved dvd playback by (in part) following this link: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3086749.msg89334#msg89334 ; however, it was vlc (kaffeine still wasnt able to work), that ultimately saved the day
<Sixzero> Ok, I've got a question.... Is there an X configuration program for ATI cards like the Nvidia Configuration tool?
<aar> Hi, I've just completed a Kubuntu Hardy install. The screen size is too small. When I go to system config it says that the screen settings are on the highest option (800x600), but that still doesn't cover the entire screen. How can I fix this?
<emilsedgh> aar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<jussi01> aar: which graphics card do you have?
<chx> heya. I am on Hardy and I tried to connect to an Ad-Hoc network and I could not.
<emilsedgh> aar: after that, logout and login again
<jussi01> emilsedgh: he may need restricted drivers
<aar> jussi01: it's a trident cyberblade. configured as "generic"
<aar> (plug n play)
<emilsedgh> jussio1: oh, i didnt know that having restricted drivers may cause bad resolution
 * jussi01 has no idea with those
<jussi01> emilsedgh: yeah - often happened with my nvidia
<emilsedgh> jussio1: restricted drivers really hurt...
<aar> When I run the live cd the resolution is similar to what i have now. However, once I install the OS (which I have done a couple of times before) the resolution is usually ok
<aar> i'll try the "dpkg-reconfigure"ing. Thanks for the tip
<venik> When I try to boot in a kde4 session, I get a WHITE screen, followed by a black screen with the mouse cursor showing.  I then can do nothing-- when I type cnrl-alt-F1 I get NOTHING!.
<venik> I have removed and reinstalled KDE4 a couple of times, but I always get this white/black screen
<venik> what do I do?
<venik> KDE3 works just fine
<venik> but I like the way kde4 looks
<sorin_> #ubuntu-ro
<jussi01> venik: try removing you .kde4 folder (in your home folder)
<jussi01> venik: also, in future, kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<Ahmuck> hi.  postgresql will not start from system services - system settings
<Ahmuck> any reason why?
<Ahmuck> when i hit restart, it shows that it goes through the proceedure, but nothing happens
<Reptile> Hi
<Reptile> I've been a few years w/o Linux and now installed Kubuntu
<jussi01> Reptile: cool :)
<Reptile> what a leap in user friendliness
<Reptile> Windows on desktop and Kubuntu on laptop
<Reptile> Desktop is not in use currently
<chx> So, I am on Hardy and I tried to connect to an Ad-Hoc wifi network and I could not. Googling did not really help.
<venik> sorry-- I thought I had switched to kubuntu-kde4
<starenka> is it possilbe to hook a script on some aplication signal?
<starenka> *application
<starenka> f.e run THAT skript when i quite THIS app
<starenka> *quit
<jussi01> Reptile: if you want to chat, may I suggest #kubuntu-offtopic - this channel is really for support only
<Reptile> Okidoki
<shinbo>  Hey, quick question but I kinda messed up my bootloader and it deleted windows, and won't load ubuntu... if I install kubuntu without formatting will it delete my files on ubuntu?
<starenka> does it deleted it just form the boot menu or whole parition
<starenka> you can edit grub options during start, hitting "e" i guess
<shinbo> my windows partition? It would try to load it and then restart and continue to not load and then it was gone completely
<starenka> or you can add win back to the menu
<starenka> how gone?
<starenka> you cant mount it
<shinbo> unfortunately I don't have grub, I just dled OSL2000 and that is what messed everything up
<starenka> but it's stil; there?
<shinbo> gone like, when I tried to reinstall windows it said the partition was unusable
<shinbo> and I ended up like formatting/deleting the windows partition (because I didnt rlly care about it) and it was still not letting me install it
<shinbo> also I tried to install kubuntu on big empty 80gigs where windows was in manual and it wouldnt let me do that
<starenka> what is OSL2000
<starenka> :)
<starenka> oh
<shinbo> a bootloader that was easy to install O_o I was in a rush... and when I googled it nothing negative came up so I assumed it was ok
<starenka> well i would try to run live cd, install grub and take and format the partition you need to format
<shinbo> all right, thanks
<starenka> well for nothing
<batti5> hello all
<batti5> i am new to the linux world
<shinbo> hello
<shadowhywind> hay all i have an ext3 partition used for data, i let the installer handle the mounting, and now i can't write to the partition without root priv, the mount options are rw,relatime any ideas?
<batti5> try to open a file manager as root whit sudo, then set the ext3 drive to your user name
<JuJuBee> I am looking for a new laptop and will run Kubuntu primarily occasionally WinBlows for gaming (rarely though).  Anybody willing to have a look at 3 from new egg and give reccomendations?
<JuJuBee> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220340
<JuJuBee> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220379
<JuJuBee> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834147748
<sbucat> hello damn i have a problem with my rutter netgear
<sbucat> i have a toshiba laptop
<sbucat> and i can't see the network card (ethernet)
<sbucat> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43665/
<sbucat> this is lspci
<muckel1984_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/6896045/
<bazhang> muckel1984_, dont paste that here
<JuJuBee> Any takers on Laptop Suggestions?
<bazhang> JuJuBee, that should be in #kubuntu-offtopic
<JuJuBee> K thanks
<ek> JuJuBee: I'm liking the Asus M50, personally.
<JuJuBee> I was leaning towards that.  I just wanted to be sure Kubuntu will support the hardware and run smoothly.
<shadowhywind> hay all is there a kubuntu intrepid channel?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 shadowhywind
<shadowhywind> bazhang: thats what i thought
<ek> JuJuBee: Should be fine. Only thing to worry about would be built-in wireless.
<ek> But, chances are it is an atheros chipset and widely supported.
<shadowhywind> having a bit of an issue with the new kernel and no one seams to know how to fix it
<JuJuBee> ek : the g50v has better resolution though.
<ek> JuJuBee: Same screen sizes though.
<JuJuBee> True
<wizardslovak> hello people i am newby with kubuntu ( i have it on virtualbox-kubuntu server) and i would like to know how can i see ifo about my system?
<wizardslovak> info
<kawi> which info ?
<wizardslovak> like system specs and etc
<abaddon> what info
<kawi> I do know in the GUI stuff but in a konsole you can try cat /proc/cpuinfo fr example
<JuJuBee> ek: Looking on Asus.com I think the wifi is Intel® WiMAX/WiFi Link 5100
<wizardslovak> cause i installed ubuntu server ,but i didnt like shell so i got GUI kubuntu and wanna see if its show kubuntu server
<ek> JuJuBee: Ah. Intel uses their own chipset. But, there are Linux drivers for them.
<JuJuBee> Sounds good...  Thanks for the input.
<jussi> hey
<ek> Welcome.
<abaddon> hello
<jussi> how to use 4 speakers at kubuntu?
<kawi> hello
<jussi> cant get them work even with alsamixer
<Tm_T> hi jussi
<Tm_T> !fi | jussi
<ubottu> jussi: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<pipetux> hola
<abaddon> pipetux: hi
<pipetux> hola necesito saber como actualizar kubuntu
<jussi01> !es | pipetux
<ubottu> pipetux: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pipetux> gracias
<jussi01> :)
<pipetux> Thank you!
<pipetux> una consulta... lo que pasa que soy nuevo en Linux... necesito saber cual es la version mejor para principiantes
<jussi01> pipetux: only english in here please
<jussi01> pipetux: type: /join #kubuntu-es
<pipetux> sorry
<Niteye> how can i install little things like in vista so I have the temperature and weather on my desktop?
<emilsedgh> Niteye: kde3 or kde4?
<Niteye> kde3
<Niteye> kde4 seems to have it out of the box but i went back to kde3 for stability
<emilsedgh> Niteye: superkaramba.
<LjL> Niteye: although you can easily have them on your panel, without installing anything
<Niteye> okay, superkaramba works fine, but now i need to find the widgets id need lol, there are so many
<mrxmike> after the today updates, i couldnt start my system / well get into it
<mrxmike> after the boot part.. when it loads KDE, it crashed - locked up
<mrxmike> access trough vty terminals (ctrl+alt f1 .. f6) wasnt possible either
<mrxmike> now the problem is, non of the nvidia drivers are working anymore
<mrxmike> the nonfree nvidia-glx driver doesnt work anymore
<mrxmike> only 'nv' the opensource version does
<Niteye> does anyone know a good widget for superkaramba? i have tried a few (including liquid weather) but they are all primitive (eg. only have three cities in them)
<mrxmike> anyone?
<mrxmike> problems with broken nvidia on kde 4.1.1?
<Daisuke_Ido> !kde4 | mrxmike
<ubottu> mrxmike: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<mrxmike> Daisuke_Ido: what is that for kind of response?
<mrxmike> + its outdated, its 4.1.1
<Daisuke_Ido> it's telling you to ask for help in the proper channel for kde4
<Daisuke_Ido> and 4.1.1 isn't a major release
<mrxmike> lol
<mrxmike> thanks for the link then
<Daisuke_Ido> no worries.  a lot of the same people hang out in both channels
<Daisuke_Ido> just /join #kubuntu-kde4 and you should be alright
<mrxmike> im there already =)
<Daisuke_Ido> cool
<sylus> hey guys
<sylus> whats a good mirc cliant for doing fserving im running kubuntu
<sylus> can
<sylus> can anyone help me?
<mot_> anybody know where i can get an ISO of the ubuntu spin that the new dell mini inspiron uses?
<nameless> lo
<nameless> somebody willing to help a hand? i got an odd profile problem
<nameless> (atleast.. i think)
<gnomo> HI i have an Epson LX-800 printer (pretty old) and i don't know how make it work!! thenks!
<mot_> cups
<mot_> sudo apt-get install cups
<mot_> then go to http://localhost:631 and add it manually
<ghostcube> gnomo: not recognized by the printer setup in kcontrol ?
<gnomo> no
<ghostcube> is the ex printer listed in the list
<ghostcube> ex 800
<ghostcube> gnomo: cn u choose the driver Epson 9 pin generic
<ghostcube> shuld be the dfriver for ure printer
<ghostcube> gnomo: and IBM Proprinter II should work
<Eruaran> Can someone tell me how you're supposed to download and save an svg wallpaper ?
<ghostcube> open the svg in browser svwe page as
<ghostcube> *save
<Eruaran> I had to do it from firefox...
<Eruaran> ty
<gnomo> ghostcube thenks but now it prints!, but i don't understand nothing of the printing
<ghostcube> isnt working coreect ?
<gnomo> yes
<gnomo> the printing it's very bad
<ghostcube> what  driver have u choosed
<gnomo> 9 pin
<gnomo> i try with 24 pin too ghostcube
<gnomo> and it's the same
<ghostcube> gnomo: there is an driver pacvkage
<ghostcube> the omni driver
<ghostcube> it supports ure printer but u must install it
<gnomo> please help me because i'm a total rookie
<ghostcube> gnomo: http://www.linuxprinting.org/download/printing/omni/Omni-0.9.2.tar.bz2
<ghostcube> download it to desktop or homefolder
<ghostcube> unpack it
<ghostcube> and go into the folder
<ghostcube> type  sh setupOmni
<gnomo> it says in the Konsole that can't open ghostcube
<ghostcube> chmod +x setupOmni
<ghostcube> ./setupOmni
<ghostcube> maybe u need an  sudo sh setupOmni
<ghostcube> if it needs root
<gnomo> it says it doesn't exist!
<ghostcube> gnomo: u downloaded the package and extracted it ?
<ghostcube> is there maybe another folder inside the one u extracted to
<ghostcube> ?
<gnomo> i downloaded in the home folder
<gnomo> and extract it
<ghostcube> yes change into this folder
<ghostcube> is there another folder inside ?
<ghostcube> cause i got the file here
<ghostcube> i downloaded too
<gnomo> pics, music
<ghostcube> nah in the extracted folder
<gnomo> but the Omni is in one folder
<ghostcube> not in hiome folder
<ghostcube> change to omni folder
<gnomo> in the extracted folder is all that i download nothing else
<ghostcube> ??
<ghostcube> u got an tar.gz extractt it to an folder and inside this folder u ewxtracted it into should be many files
<gnomo> of course
<gnomo> but it's only one setupOmni
<ghostcube> yes
<ghostcube> chmod +x setupOmni
<gnomo> in the konsole says that doesn't exist
<ghostcube> what doesnt exist ?
<gnomo> the file
<ghostcube> have u changed on konsole to the folder where setupomni is inside
<gnomo> ?
<ghostcube> cd
<ghostcube> if u open konsole ure in homefolder nothing else
<ghostcube> so u must change to the omni folder on konsole
<ghostcube> ^^
<gnomo> um... sorry mi dumbness but i don't get it
<ghostcube> type ls to konsole
<ghostcube> u will see the omni folder or
<gnomo> ls?
<ghostcube> yes
<gnomo> done
<ghostcube> have u ever worked on konsole ?
<gnomo> just with apt-get install xD
<ghostcube> outch
<ghostcube> u have to chnge to the omni folder now
<ghostcube> cd is the command for that
<gnomo> i see a folder Omni
<ghostcube> cd foldername
<ghostcube> cd Omni
<ghostcube> ls -lisa
<gnomo> i type cd Omni in the konsole?
<ghostcube> chmod +x setupOmni
<ghostcube> yes all kommands
<ghostcube> puh a bit leraning wouldnt be the worsest heh
<ghostcube> learning :)
<ghostcube> ready ?
<gnomo> ok
<ghostcube> sh setupOmni
<gnomo> error
<ghostcube> what error
<gnomo> setupOmni: 376: source: not found
<gnomo> Error: XML parser is undetected!
<ghostcube> hmmm
<gnomo> what's that?
<ghostcube> ok i cant help u much about the needed dependencies
<gnomo> and this :
<gnomo> CONFIGURE_ARGS=""
<gnomo> MAKE_ARGS=""
<gnomo> NEW_DEVICES=""
<gnomo> BUILD_COMPILED_DEVICE=0
<gnomo> BUILD_XML_DEVICE=1
<gnomo> BUILD_UPDF_DEVICE=0
<gnomo> BUILD_VENDORSUPPLIED=0
<gnomo> BUILD_TEST_DEVICE=0
<gnomo> setupOmni: 228: source: not found
<gnomo> XML_DEVICELIST=
<gnomo> XML_DEVICES=
<gnomo> BUILD_DEVICES= XMLDevice~
<ghostcube> wait
<nadir> hi guys
<ghostcube> gnomo: inside the folder is an docs folder
<gnomo> yep
<ghostcube> there is an building and installing howto
<ghostcube> read this get the needed dependencies by adept
<ghostcube> or apt-get installl
<ghostcube> should help
<ghostcube> if u get this installed driver will work
<ghostcube> :)
<nadir_> does anyone uses vostro here?
<nadir_> i got some audio problem
<gnomo> thenks ghostcube, i'll try, damn old printer! xD thenks
<mrxmike> can i use the main repos 'nvidia-glx' with kde 4 or should i use envyng?
<ghostcube> mrxmike: never use envy
<ghostcube> nvidia-glx-new should work
<ghostcube> what card is this
<mrxmike> 7300gs
<mrxmike> but whole KDE locks up on loading........... with the current nvidia-glx driver
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-drivers-$(uname -r)
<ghostcube> before this
<ghostcube> remove the old kernel
<ghostcube> no
<ghostcube> stop
<mrxmike> old kernel? :|
<ghostcube> old driver
<mrxmike> kernel module you mean?
<mrxmike> im currently on 'nv'
<ghostcube> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<mrxmike> ghostcube: http://www.pastebin.ca/1195104
<mrxmike> uname -r > 2.6.24-19-generic
<ghostcube> ok so do this
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx --purge
<ghostcube> reboot
<ghostcube> then do
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<mrxmike> why reboot?
<ghostcube> better
<ghostcube> believe me
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> then again reboot
<mrxmike> im not using ti see all nvidia modules are still loaded
<mrxmike> with mode probe
<ghostcube> i know this is not needed but this is sometiomes strange
<mrxmike> i see all nvidia modules are still loaded
<mrxmike> with mode probe
<ghostcube> u must get rid of the loaded modules
<ghostcube> then uninstall the nvidiaglx and purge it
<mrxmike> yeah, ok - ull hang in there a sec!!?! :)
<ghostcube> reboot the system install what i posted
<mrxmike> i really appreciate your help, was getting very desparete
<ghostcube> and reboot into x
<ghostcube> this is clean and safe
<mrxmike> brb 1sec then..
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> be here
<mrxmike> back! :), now just install 'nvidia-glx' ? :)
<ghostcube> u still on nv ?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<mrxmike> ghostcube: yep
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<mrxmike> ok.. pumping...
<mrxmike> done, now reboot again, or modprobe nvidia-glx by hand?
<ghostcube> nah u havent triggered the nvidia-xconfig
<ghostcube> or ?
<m_tadeu> I have 2 screeens...and on the second one maximized windows won't fill the whole area. a vertical bar on the right shows the background image +  icons
<ghostcube> but not needed u can set just in xorg.conf
<mrxmike> ghostcube: now i did :)
<ghostcube> nvidia instead of nv
<ghostcube>  sudo nvidia-xconfig  --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<ghostcube> do this too
<ghostcube> can u paste the xorg.conf to nopaste.info
<mrxmike> xorg.conf is done, but is loading the module nvidia-glx / restarting kde then.. enough?
<ghostcube> mrxmike: reboot is better
<ghostcube> u have loaded mesa modul
<ghostcube> no change inside x
<mrxmike> ok, well rebooting again then.. :D
<ghostcube> eh nah
<ghostcube> can u paste the xorg.conf to nopaste.info
<ghostcube> hmm i have had told u this
<ghostcube> :D
<mrxmike> woops .. :D
<mrxmike> you got the paste anyway :< :D
<ghostcube> nah
<ghostcube> flood kik
<ghostcube> this bans out of pn
<ghostcube> :
<mrxmike> http://www.pastebin.ca/1195119
<mrxmike> looks ok right?
<ghostcube> have u done this
<ghostcube>  sudo nvidia-xconfig  --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<mrxmike> -dept is 24bit already
<mrxmike> what is arg-glx-visuals?
<ghostcube> i know
<ghostcube> ok restart for compiz some changes needed
<ghostcube> :d
<ghostcube> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showpost.php?p=13710&postcount=1
<ghostcube> some of this options are better to get more performance on compiz-fusion
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> but restart before this if it works
<mrxmike> ghostcube: FAIL!
<ghostcube> why
<mrxmike> GLX cannot load somehow :S
<ghostcube> dpkg -l | nvidia
<ghostcube> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<namele55> hmm.. i like groping
<mrxmike> http://www.pastebin.ca/1195126
<Ahmuck> hi.  i'd like to be able to read on my computer screen.  my screen is a widescreen, and the fonts and icons are tiny.  how do i change this?
<ghostcube> mrxmike: have u changed anything inside xorg.conf
<ghostcube> pls post it again
<mrxmike> http://www.pastebin.ca/1195127
<mrxmike> ghostcube: no i did not, well a minute ago .. i had to change it to 'nv'
<mrxmike> otherwise i wouldnt be able to talk to you now
<ghostcube> mrxmike: there is an bug inside anything
<mrxmike> huh? :/
<ghostcube> #
<ghostcube> II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
<ghostcube> #
<ghostcube> dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so: undefined symbol: _nv001462gl
<mrxmike> ghostcube: it says 'nvidia-glx-new' shouldnt that be just 'nvidia-glx'? :S
<ghostcube> nah
<filippo> Hi to all: someone know where I can signal an error in the kde4 packages? (corrupted dependencies)
<ghostcube> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<NickBurt> Anyone got any idea how to install/configure the built in dialup modem in an Acer laptop?
<ghostcube> mrxmike: what version of kubuntu is this
<filippo> tnks ghostcube but anyone there want respond: I only ask where I can send a mail or add a bug ...
<mrxmike> hardy with 4.1.1
<mrxmike> it worked fine till this afternoon :o
<mrxmike> ghostcube:
<mrxmike> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478489
<mrxmike> check the last comment
<falstaff> I used a program to change my monitor setting but I can't remember what it was (or where it is) I think it is a KDE program
<ghostcube> mrxmike: ls -lisa /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions
<falstaff> What program do I use to change the monitor settings?
<mrxmike> ghostcube:  http://www.pastebin.ca/1195138
<mrxmike> i think we have a winnner?
<ghostcube> mrxmike: u havent told me that u installed manually before ;)
<mrxmike> i tried to, that didnt work (is 4days ago)
<mrxmike> then a friend of me told me to use envyng m8
<ghostcube> have u uninstalled it
<ghostcube> mrxmike: have u dione envy install ?
<mrxmike> yes, but thats uninstalled................. totally and completely
<ghostcube> nah it isnt
<mrxmike> with the nvidia driver that it tried to install
<Tm_T> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<mrxmike> Tm_T: .. hey..
<Tm_T> hi hi
<ghostcube> in cf chan just no is the answer for envy
<ghostcube> mrxmike: locate nvidia.ko
<mrxmike> ghostcube: http://www.pastebin.ca/1195142
<mrxmike> ghostcube: the symlink is wrong right?
<ghostcube> nah
<ghostcube> mrxmike: sudo rm b/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so.177.67
<ghostcube> ahhhhh
<mrxmike> ?
<BacKhoE> i,m a newbie ... can anyone see me ??
<ghostcube> mrxmike: sudo rm /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so.177.67
<mrxmike> that is chmodded +x that file m8
<mrxmike> the 169 is not fyi
<alexandr> back yes we see you
<BacKhoE> thanks
<ghostcube> mrxmike: i know
<alexandr> yw
<mrxmike> ok
<mrxmike> ghostcube: but what should i do more to fix it, deleting that 177 module is enough? :S
<ghostcube> nah it isnt
<mrxmike> ghostcube: i ran > sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.67-pkg1.run --uninstall
<mrxmike> and it said, it removed the 177 driver as good as it could
<ghostcube> i think this is envy still hacked into the system
<SkEmO> yes!!!!! windows sp3 just finished downloading!
<SkEmO> weeeeeeee
<SkEmO> im happy now
<alexandr> okey
<ghostcube> mrxmike: ls -lisa /usr/lib | grep libgl
<mrxmike> ghostcube: dunno, to remove it ... i started envy, used the uninstall -> nvidia driver
<mrxmike> then when it had deleted the driver, i used adapt to remove envy
<mrxmike> and tried to install 'nvidia-glx'
<ghostcube> i dont know if when i blacklist an modul in blackjlist if the restricted modules are still loaded
<mrxmike> ghostcube: http://www.pastebin.ca/1195152
<ghostcube> so we could figuere this out
<ghostcube> mrxmike: ls -lisa /usr/lib | grep libGL
<ghostcube> sorry
<mrxmike> ghostcube: that 177 is totally gone now, that kernel module, for  sure
<mrxmike> ghostcube: typoer ;D
<ghostcube> :)
<mrxmike> http://www.pastebin.ca/1195155
<ghostcube> looks ok so far
<mrxmike> did the kernel still load the 177?
<ghostcube> seems so
<mrxmike> what about, i make adapt reinstall nvidia-glx one more time
<mrxmike> and then reboot?
<ghostcube> not nvidia-glx man
<ghostcube> mark it its nvidia-glx-new
<mrxmike> -new
<mrxmike> i mean :o
<ghostcube> reboot with nvidia in xorg.conf
<mrxmike> yes k, sorry
<ghostcube> try it
<mrxmike> done done, i appreciate your help, reboot :)
<falstaff> I am trying to find the program that changes the monitor settings
<favro> falstaff: I think you want xrandr - e.g. in konsole   xrandr -s 1280x1024
<seba_> amigos me pueden dar el enlace para Kbuntu en español
<Tm_T> !es | seba_
<ubottu> seba_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<seba_> muchas gracias
<mrxmike> ghostcube: no go :(
<ghostcube> what is the error
<mrxmike> http://www.pastebin.ca/1195167
<ghostcube> mrxmike: is this your only kernel
<mrxmike> yep
<ghostcube> i got a strange idea
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> only this kernel is affected by all installations so far
<ghostcube> if u install an kernel older revisioned
<ghostcube> boot this one
<ghostcube> install nvidia-glx-new
<ghostcube> reboot in this one
<ghostcube> it will work
<ghostcube> u then must uninstall and purge all of the newer kernel
<ghostcube> but the system will work
<mrxmike> i dont know if that is such a good idea :/
<mrxmike> if i purge the newer kernel huh
<Ahmuck> hi.  i'd like to be able to read on my computer screen.  my screen is a widescreen, and the fonts and icons are tiny.  how do i change this?
<ghostcube> ok now i see it loads stil the old kernel modul
<mrxmike> it'll remove all kernel modules for it?
<ghostcube> mrxmike: yes
<mrxmike> you sure?
<ghostcube> before u do this u need to uninstall all inside this kernel like restricted modules and nvidia driver package
<ghostcube> and purge this
<ghostcube> but i see in the error it loadsa the newer modul
<mrxmike> no better ideas? :PD:D
<ghostcube> not the nvidia-glx-new one
<ghostcube> it loads still envy
<ghostcube> so if i do here an locate nvidia.ko
<ghostcube> i get nothing
<ghostcube> so maybe its this way
<mrxmike> it probably IS a symlink problem then?
<ghostcube> nah
<ghostcube> remove the nvidia.ko files
<ghostcube> locate nvidia.ko
<ghostcube> this are 3 or ?
<mrxmike> nvidia.ko or nvidia_new.ko?
<ghostcube> eh ?
<ghostcube> u have more than one ?
<ghostcube> can u please post this
<mrxmike> i have both :X
<ghostcube> post it pls
<mrxmike> when i modprobe, i see nvidia.ko and _new.ko
<mrxmike> http://www.pastebin.ca/1195173
<ghostcube> locate nvidia*.ko
<mrxmike> nothing....
<ghostcube> locate nvidia.ko
<mrxmike> again? :P
<mrxmike> check last pastebin please :)
<mrxmike> check last pastebin please :)o wait
<mrxmike> sorry..
<ghostcube> hmm ok wait i have the same files
<mrxmike> i probably get a ban on pastebin.ca because of you :D
<mrxmike> http://www.pastebin.ca/1195176
<ghostcube> one is different for me
<ghostcube> ok this locate rreturns nothing for me
<ghostcube> modprobe is different too here
<mrxmike> hardy?
<mrxmike> lets trash the kernel then!!!!
<ghostcube> yes
<ghostcube> nah wait maybe i have an idea
<mrxmike> k
<jerome_> hi all
<jerome_> what is the canal for french please
<mrxmike> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jerome_> thanks
<mrxmike> #ubuntu-fr maybe
<powertool08> !fr | jerome_
<mrxmike> yep ..
<ubottu> jerome_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jerome_> thanks all have a good evening
<ghostcube> mrxmike: ok ls -lisa  /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile/
<ghostcube> this locate is driving me nuts i think envy copied the original files over to the locate folders
<mrxmike> http://www.pastebin.ca/1195182
<ghostcube> i havent this folders here
<mrxmike> if i install the older kernel.............. remove /lib/modules/2.6.24.19
<mrxmike> boot into the old kernel
<mrxmike> also purge the 2.6.24.19
<mrxmike> then reinstall that kernel?
<ghostcube> ok u have to do this
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get remove lnux image  nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-modules --purge
<ghostcube> u must look how the image is called
<tcleval> i cant start qt application: error on konqueror -> /usr/lib/libQtSvg.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get remove  linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic  nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-modules --purge
<ghostcube> but before this u must install the older one
<mrxmike> i check adapt to see how the older is called..
<mrxmike> 24.18
<ghostcube> yep
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install  linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic
<ghostcube> and make sure all modules from the -19 kernel called nvidia or so get killed
<ghostcube> dont install the nvidia drivers to the -18 kernel
<mrxmike> no ok.. :D
<ghostcube> i never tried this but this should work ^^
<skinnymg1> hey guys quick question
<ghostcube> :D
<mrxmike> ghostcube: i will just get into it, and immediatly install the new kernel again
<skinnymg1> can someone walk me through how to install a .bin file
<ghostcube> make sure u do it correct
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> not fast
<mrxmike> both.. ;)
<mrxmike> but shall i before i reboot now, remove /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic
<mrxmike> as well by hand?
<ghostcube> nah i think this should be clean
<mrxmike> just to be sure that envy / other (conflicting) crap is gone for sure
<mrxmike> ghostcube: but why not?
<ghostcube> cause the old kernel doesnt use the -19 modules
<ghostcube> check it after reboot
<ghostcube> ;)
<ghostcube> whats inside
<mrxmike> nah.........
<mrxmike> rm -rf
<mrxmike> done
<ghostcube> i dont know if this folder is there when u boiot inm after purging
<mrxmike> reboot, pray for me guys
<ghostcube> :D
<mrxmike> i dont trash mah kernels every day
<skinnymg1> can someone please walk me through an install of a .bin file
<jussi01> skinnymg1: ok
<jussi01> skinnymg1: first tell me the file...
<skinnymg1> GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<jussi01> skinnymg1: have you got medibuntu by anychance
<joshtheitguy> I was wondering if someone could assist me with an issue I'm having with the desktop effects in KDE 4.1.1
<jussi01> !ask | joshtheitguy
<ubottu> joshtheitguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<skinnymg1> idk
<jussi01> !medibuntu | skinnymg1
<ubottu> skinnymg1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<skinnymg1> how do i check that
<jussi01> skinnymg1: follow the instructions there, then google earth will be in adept :)
<jussi01> joshtheitguy: also, kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<joshtheitguy> ah :) that is where I shall go then
<jussi01> :)
<_2> what files are needed on the remote host for sshkeys to work ?   ~/.ssh/authorized_keys   ????
<skinnymg1> jussi01: thnx
<jussi01> skinnymg1: no probs. I assume you got it working then?
<skinnymg1> installing it now
<jussi01> :)
<garthounet> french hier?
<garthounet> jussi french?
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<garthounet> !fr
<garthounet> du tou speak french?
<jussi01> no
<garthounet> i am banned french station
<_2> lol
<jussi01> garthounet: well unless you speak english, you cant get  help here.
<jussi01> garthounet: why are you banned?
<garthounet> i dont no...
<_2> #ubuntu-ops
<garthounet> thank
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-irc is for local channels
<Denise> I m banned too
<mrxmike> ghostcube: it worked
<Denise> dont worry
<mrxmike> partly
<mrxmike> only the monitor goes out of range.
<mrxmike> can i reconfigure my monitor from the shell? :S
<jussi01> mrxmike: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_2> -plow for more control
<skinnymg1> jussi01: thnx its working
<_2> -phigh for less control
<mrxmike> jussi01: that does not reconfigure monitor........
<jussi01> skinnymg1: great :)
<mrxmike> unfortunately
<_2> mrxmike with -plow ?
<HighHo> mrxmike: I only just joined so missed your orginal question, jussi01 will restore defaults or you can customise your configuration manually by editing your /etc/xorg.conf file
<ghostcube> mrxmike:
<ghostcube> ok so what is working now
<mrxmike> ok, in case it fails again.. i dont wanna reboot for the 500th time, is there a key to kill the kde login?
<ghostcube> back to work
<ghostcube> :)
<mrxmike> well, i get monitor out of range now
<ghostcube> ok u on the -19 again
<mrxmike> YES :)
<ghostcube> hehe
<mrxmike> and the kernelmods load fine :)
<mrxmike> so we fixed it
<ghostcube> so nvidia-glx-new is working
<mrxmike> your idea... i performed :D
<mrxmike> yes it does i think :)
<_2> mrxmike the default 6 login tty's may be accessed at any time with    ctrl+alt+f[1-6]
<mrxmike> _2: doesnt seem to be able from the login screen.........
<ghostcube> ok there is an easy way to set permannetly the rsolution
<ghostcube> in xorg.conf
<ghostcube> mrxmike: glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<_2> mrxmike it is possable that your keymap prevents it.  use   alt+SysRQ+R   to reset the keymap to xlate
<_2> then use ctrl+alt+f#
<mrxmike> ghostcube: i cant get in kde, with the nvidia driver now
<ghostcube> i know
<ghostcube> only resolution
<mrxmike> _2: thanks
<mrxmike> i have no glxinfo :|
<ghostcube> eh
<ghostcube> but u are in kde now ?
<_2> mrxmike killing kdm is as simple as    sudo killall kdm    or /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<_2> ghostcube no  he's at kdm login screen
<ghostcube> _2: ah ok thx
<ghostcube> mrxmike: can u login to kde
<mrxmike> not with the nvidia driver, with nv i can
<ghostcube> why not with nvidia
<mrxmike> because the display shows out of range
<_2> cause his monitor flakes out
<mrxmike> and then i cant ctrl+alt+backspace
<ghostcube> hmm but no prob at all
<ghostcube> konsole can be opened by alt + f2
<mrxmike> no, not from the loginscreen..
<ghostcube> nah but in kde
<mrxmike> the keys dont work anymore some how....
<ghostcube> oh
<ghostcube> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_2> with -plow
<ghostcube> why
<ghostcube> it isnt configged now
<ghostcube> i want not p low
<_2> change monitor settings to something reasonable
<HighHo> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_2> isn't configured ? ghostcube ?
<mrxmike> HighHo: no use...
<ghostcube> _2: iam working with him more than an houre
<ghostcube> this si frsh kernel install
<mrxmike> HighHo: ahh wel that link is
<HighHo> will leave you to it then, i missed the orginal issue :)
<ghostcube> the original issue is an craped kernel and nvidia loading
<ghostcube> cause of using manually sh
<ghostcube> and envy ng
<ghostcube> so he uninstalled the new kernel instelled an old one booted reinstalled new one
<ghostcube> so he is there
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> mrxmike: what is now u aree at the login prompt
<mrxmike> OK, GUYS ITS FIXED
<ghostcube> :D
<mrxmike> i tried sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange from the > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#Undetected Monitor Specs link
<ghostcube> heh
<mrxmike> and used those hor /vert freq in xorg.conf
<ghostcube> yes this was wat imeant by set this in xorg
<mrxmike> GHOSTFACE _O_ without you.... could have taken a year before i would have my GLX back :D
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> np
<ghostcube> so if u want compiz now
<ghostcube> #compiz-fusion
<ghostcube> rofl
<mrxmike> hahaha :-))
<mrxmike> 'enable-desktop' is all i need to do now right
<ghostcube> nah
<ghostcube> is this kde4
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> i prefere  fusion-icon
<ghostcube> heh
<mrxmike> it already works :P
<HighHo> yay i was useful afterall :p
<ghostcube> HighHo: yes
<mrxmike> HighHo: yeah men, thanks for the link
<mrxmike> sometimes people !tell <user> something... for fun...
<mrxmike> that doesnt work, but im happy to have my system back in good state
<ghostcube> cool this kernel switch worked
<mrxmike> jeez what a bitch-nut was this to crack huh ghostcube :)
<ghostcube> never mentioned this before
<cleaton> http://bandwidth.se/imgs/nouser/pyh20080824be83eca.jpg
<cleaton> ops
<cleaton> wrong channel
<ghostcube> :)
<mrxmike> ghostcube: its a good way to get rid of alll the kernel modules...
<ghostcube> yes
<ghostcube> cause in the last case i havent get what envy has changed
<mrxmike> if you do it, as an option ->  rm -rf /lib/modules/kernel-ver-generic
<ghostcube> yeah
<_2> mrxmike your assessment may be accurate "<mrxmike> sometimes people !tell <user> something... for fun..."  how ever i tend to think that most of the time it's more " !tell <user> something... " hoping that the link will be useful, while some times it isn't.
<ghostcube> _2: heh yes better then saying nothing at all
<mrxmike> but most times, it is
<mrxmike> true
<mehmet> yo ! everyone!
<ghostcube> _2: but this was why i sayd not configged now
<ghostcube> cause fresh install never bootet
<ghostcube> :D
<mrxmike> but ghostcube: there's still a bug in the nvidia drivers
<ghostcube> mrxmike: hmm ?
<mrxmike> can you open office-writer?
<mehmet> nope... mine is working good
<mrxmike> mehmet: not you
<ghostcube> mrxmike: openoffice ?
<mehmet> no.... nvidia driver works good
<mrxmike> yep
<mrxmike> mehmet: stfu :D
<ghostcube> sure
<ghostcube> mehmet: depends on
<mrxmike> nvidia drivers seem to have a problem with certain java widgets .... results in screen corruption
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> mrxmike: could be the wrong java version
<mrxmike> got it started? > now click in the 'text area'.. as you would when you wanna write a letter
<_2> ghostcube way ^ up there i saw his instructions to run your dpkg-re... command and also gave instruction on how to access the console so he could run it.    besides we may be saying different things when we say "not configured"
<ghostcube> and btw u can tune ure xorg.conf a bit
<mrxmike> then move the mouse over the kde taskbar
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mrxmike> ghostcube: please try it, there's a few programs which have the same result (eclipse has it as well)
<ghostcube> _2: prob is iam not native english iam german so its sometimes not so easy to switch the word follow up
<ghostcube> in grammar :)
<mrxmike> gut =)
<_2> ghostcube i stand under you.
<|-phreak-|> mrxmike
<|-phreak-|> watch your language
<|-phreak-|> i saw it
<mrxmike> |-phreak-| pardon me, what is wrong?
<|-phreak-|> i was mehmet
<|-phreak-|> now im phreak
<|-phreak-|> watch ur freakin language kid
<mrxmike> :| ?
<|-phreak-|> stfu...?
<mrxmike> cant you just, do normal?
<|-phreak-|> <mrxmike> mehmet: stfu :D
<mrxmike> yes, im having a conversation with something.. and you start talking trough it
<mrxmike> like you think, you're funny
<|-phreak-|> yes so make it private
<mrxmike> 'someone' > not something
<jussi01> mrxmike: |-phreak-| stop
<mrxmike> |-phreak-| > dude, what is wrong with you?
<|-phreak-|> im ok.. thanx
<jussi01> !stfu | mrxmike
<ubottu> mrxmike: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<|-phreak-|> fk it anyway
<mrxmike> manners etc...
<_2> |-phreak-| come here to troll often ?
<|-phreak-|> see? stfu is not welcomed
<mrxmike> anyway, ghostcube you noticed it? =)
<jussi01> |-phreak-|: enough.
<|-phreak-|> what?!
<|-phreak-|> im all done
<|-phreak-|> tell mr big gaymike
<ghostcube> mrxmike: hmm nah i dont get it
<|-phreak-|> whatever
<ghostcube> but i have some options ion my xorg.conf
<|-phreak-|> _2...
<ghostcube> and maybe my card is a bit different aaaand i use twinview
<|-phreak-|> what ?
<mrxmike> ghostcube: well, if some java widgets have the focus, there's some sort of conflict with the nvidia drivers
<ghostcube> hmmm
<mrxmike> that can cause screen corruption (only seems to happen with java-widgets /nvidia combination)
<ghostcube> mrxmike: ah yes i get it on my window borders
<|-phreak-|> dood there is nothing wrong with nvidia drivers in ubuntu... u guys just screwed it i guess...
<mrxmike> there is a bugreport of this on the opensuse site
<mrxmike> ghostcube: let me get the bug report for you..
<ghostcube> |-phreak-|: nvidia drivers are the same crap as intel or amd at the moment intel is open but not very well in the state we use it here for compiz
<ghostcube> nvidia is fine for 2d
<ghostcube> but not for aiglx and overlay
<edoceo> Has anyone seen issues with runing aptitude from a shell script?
<edoceo> Seems aptitude will execute in a sub-shell or something...
<edoceo> the lines following aptitude execute before aptitude is done running
<|-phreak-|> i do installed the latest nvidia accelerated driver, plus compiz fusion, i have the amazing look and feel stuff... i play tons of games and sht
<|-phreak-|> nothing is wrong
<mrxmike> ghostcube: 2d.. im talking about
<ghostcube> mrxmike: not on compiz?
<ghostcube> cant be at 2d no bugs afaik
<_2> edoceo i personally use apt-get from script.   but do you care to pastebin your script i'll take a look.
<|-phreak-|> anyways...
<mrxmike> ghostcube: no, http://forums.opensuse.org/applications/392259-minor-screen-corruption-kde-4-1-nvidia-drivers.html
<ghostcube> |-phreak-|: i have it runnnig to depends on the card and the chip
<edoceo> _2: will send link...thanks!
<jussi01> |-phreak-|: you are not being helpful, this is the last time im going to ask, please be helpful or quiet
<ghostcube> but its a driver issue
<|-phreak-|> anyone can help me about a development environment?
<mrxmike> ghostcube: "Some people don't have the problems, thats the reason nvidia has a hrd time reproducing this bug, this bug as far as I know started after driver version 169.04"
<jussi01> |-phreak-|: specifically?
<|-phreak-|> jussi
<|-phreak-|> ok check it out
<edoceo> _2: http://vpn.edoceo.com/a.txt
<mrxmike> ghostcube: they are working on it, from what i know.. so.. well, its only some slight glitches
<edoceo> _2: that one uses apt-get but still has the same issue
<mrxmike> nothing serious, its not like things crash or something
<jussi01> !away > mlins|away
<ubottu> mlins|away, please see my private message
<ghostcube> mrxmike: i cant reproduce iam on kde3
<mrxmike> ghostcube: with these kinda things you just have to wait till its fixed =)
<mrxmike> ghostcube: ahhh, k
<|-phreak-|> want to install eclipse with tomcat plugin, plus, a visual editor for GUI design, an SVN client to connect to a free repository on internet
<ghostcube> mrxmike: lucky this normally isnt kde4 supprot chan rofl
<|-phreak-|> want to create an Java web development environment with version controlling tool
<mrxmike> =) i know i know =)
<|-phreak-|> as short
<jussi01> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<|-phreak-|> i know what is svn dood
<jussi01> |-phreak-|: I beleive eclipse has a svn plugin
<mrxmike> jussi01: have no mercy dood
<|-phreak-|> that is correct
<|-phreak-|> but the entegration on linux is smthing hard
<jussi01> |-phreak-|: do you know how to install eclipse on ubuntu?
<mrxmike> ghostcube: i dont see the boxeffect in the desktop settings..
<|-phreak-|> mrxmike: shut up
<edoceo> _2: nevermind! I'm a tard.  Script executes in order, output is jumbled between some stderr and stdout which makes it look confusing
<_2> edoceo add 2>&1 to the lines with apt*  in them
<_2> edoceo that will fix your output problem
<edoceo> Yea that was it ! Thanks!
<edoceo> I should have less beer before hacking little scripts
<jussi01> !guidelines > |-phreak-|
<ubottu> |-phreak-|, please see my private message
<mrxmike> ghostcube: i've asked it in #kubuntu-kde
<_2> edoceo it do make sum differance
<edoceo> yes
<ghostcube> is there another channel for kde on kubuntu :|
<ghostcube> eh ?
<mrxmike> #kubuntu-kde4
<mrxmike> sorry
<jussi01> ghostcube: #kubuntu-kde4
<jussi01> :)
<ghostcube> jussi01: heh thx i thought there are more than this one for kde3 hehe
<ghostcube> mrxmike: damn fingers eh ?
<jussi01> hehe
<ghostcube> rofl
<|-phreak-|> yo man...
<gx009> 3.5 owns 4.1
<|-phreak-|> what is up?
<ghostcube> 3.5.10 is all i know i cant say it rules cause havent treied 4.1.1 but i want my kcontrol
<ghostcube> so i wont change ;(
<_2> ghostcube actually there are,  language specific channels
<|-phreak-|> what i need is, eclipse+tomcat+svn client
<ghostcube> i know _2 but not much to do there
<|-phreak-|> help me out
<ghostcube> so if i can help i try here too and in compiz-fusion
<_2> yeah i was just saying
<mrxmike> ghostcube: yah, .. they had some miles of movement today yes :D
<ghostcube> :)
<jussi01> |-phreak-|: so go install eclipse, then add the plugins as per the usual dialogues in eclipse
<kaRnA> hi can anyone help me with wireless internet conenction in ubuntu
<mrxmike> ghostcube: i dont dare the install any graphical stuff now anymore :P
<|-phreak-|> do you know a free svn repository on the internet?
<|-phreak-|> secure etc
<ghostcube> isnt sourceforge free
<mrxmike> yeah, and you get free svn with it afaik
<mrxmike> but its a bit limited afaik
<ghostcube> yep
<jussi01> |-phreak-|: if its for an opensource project there are many
<mrxmike> ^^
<ghostcube> kiba-dock is hosted on svn  sourceforge
<|-phreak-|> what is afaik?
<jussi01> also, you can use launchpad with bzr
<ghostcube> as far as i know
<jussi01> as far as I know
<mrxmike> as far as i know
<jussi01> hehe
<|-phreak-|> ok ok easy
<|-phreak-|> :)
<jussi01> !bzr | |-phreak-|
<ubottu> |-phreak-|: bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://bazaar-vcs.org/QuickHackingWithBzr for a quickstart guide.
<|-phreak-|> gracias
<|-phreak-|> bazaar is lame
<|-phreak-|> svn rocks
<ghostcube> try sourceforge
<ghostcube> as hoster
<|-phreak-|> what is the limit of uploads?
<|-phreak-|> MB?
<ghostcube> :| uffz
<ghostcube> no idea
<|-phreak-|> anyone?
<kaRnA> i have just installed ubuntu desktop edition, i want to connect to wireless internet which is shared as adhac network, i have intel wireless card,
<kaRnA> In ubuntu, it tries to connect saying attempting to connect then it doent connect, but in windows i m able to use same wireless network.
<jussi01> |-phreak-|: trhis is a channel for Kubuntu support, please constrain yourself to this.
<ghostcube> |-phreak-|: #linux
<jussi01> kaRnA: you installed Ubuntu? the you need to ask in #ubuntu
<|-phreak-|> doh...
<mrxmike> |-phreak-|: sup ?
<|-phreak-|> nothin much... chillin... sup?
<ghostcube> watching simpsons rofl
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ghostcube> i know sorry
<ghostcube> :|
<mrxmike> ghostcube: have you noticed that the screen gets 'soften' when using that aiglx /compiz stuff?
<|-phreak-|> :/
<kaRnA> lol noone reply at ubuntu,
<kaRnA> ok thanks btw
<|-phreak-|> KaRna
<ghostcube> mrxmike: eh ?
<|-phreak-|> check ubuntu forums... there are tons of topics about wireless connection problems and guides
<mrxmike> ghostcube: it looks smoothened
<ghostcube> kaRnA: not veryx helpful the info till now a bit more info about type of card ubuntu version or so would be helpful if u want help :)
<mrxmike> ghostcube: when kubu+kde4.2 is released.. im  gonna put two screenshots next to eachother
<|-phreak-|> i wonder how many seconds have kaRnA spent for seaching google for this...
<kaRnA> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG and ubuntu 8.04
<mrxmike> one with desktop effects on, and one off...
<ghostcube> the card isnt recognized in network manager ?
<ghostcube> mrxmike: heh
<|-phreak-|> plus could you able to find the linux driver?
<ghostcube> |-phreak-|: if not recognized harder
<kaRnA> it is recognised
<kaRnA> it even shows the access point but just doesnt connect
<|-phreak-|> see nigga?
<gx009> maybe you would have had better luck with DHCP
<Pici> |-phreak-|, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<mrxmike> kaRnA: i have this problem before
<mrxmike> can you select the authentication method? > dont think so .. its automatically huh?
<ghostcube> kaRnA: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<mrxmike> ghostcube: thats pretty 'hardcore' if you're a newbie to linux, but i dont know about kaRnA
<mrxmike> if he's new or not =)
<ghostcube> this isnt this hard
<ghostcube> :|
<kaRnA> how to install package, where to put it, i just downloaded a package linux-backports-modules-hardy-generic_2.6.24.19.21_i386(2).deb
<ghostcube> only a lot of text
<kaRnA> ghostcube,  thanks
<mrxmike> true
<ghostcube> kaRnA: not this way just open synaptic
<kaRnA> mrxmike,  then what did u do? installed kubuntu :)
<ghostcube> inm synaptic open the backport repos and the restricted ones
<mrxmike> kaRnA: what is described in ghostcube's solution ,, the url he posted
<kaRnA> mrxmike, i m reading that only
<mrxmike> but i really prefer the knetwork way over the wpasupplicant way
<ghostcube> knetwork uses wpasupplicant afaik
<mrxmike> in the backgroun dyeah
<mrxmike> but it handles that all fully automatically
<ghostcube> glad that i can still do it manually
<mrxmike> as long as its not ndiswrapper.. you can be happy :d
<ghostcube> samba conf out of kde is terrifying
<kaRnA> ghostcube, what is synatic
<ghostcube> synaptic is ubuntu package manager
<joshuajtl> hi folks, is there anyway to install ubuntu on kubuntu without having one DE see (or at least share apps) with the other?
<kaRnA> well i have to connect to adhac networ, hence automatic ip is assigned and their is no security,
<kaRnA> btw wat  is kubuntu, just a kernal or complete os?
<mrxmike> kaRnA: a complete so called 'linux distribution', it uses the linux kernel (from linus torvalds..who wrote it with developers from all over the world)
<NCommander> KDE4 is nice
<mrxmike> kaRnA: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<ghostcube> kaRnA: ubuntu kernel other desktop environment
<ghostcube> it uses kde so kubuntu
<kaRnA> ok
<kaRnA> ok i going to check if its work now, thanks, btw how to installed kde enviroment on ubuntu, or its complete diff distribution
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kaRnA> ok, i have download that package, or its inbuild
<ghostcube> kaRnA: open konsole
<ghostcube> and type this into konsole
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ghostcube> will do all the rest
<kaRnA> i know that
<ghostcube> oh ok :)
<kaRnA> no evertime i do that, it says package not found
<ghostcube> hmm
<mrxmike> probably because he has no inet ;D
<mrxmike> on that machine
<ghostcube> right
<ghostcube> lol
<kaRnA> yep
<mrxmike> and only the cd repos
<ghostcube> oh ok so u need to fix inet before u can install
<mrxmike> kaRnA: after fixing inet, come back.. we help you with the repos.............
<mrxmike> (alhough, if you have inet .. it should go all full automatic..)
<mrxmike> when you perform the command ghostcube recommended
<powertool08> why do some dest/src ip's flash in wireshark?
<kaRnA> ok i m going  to check now, thanks
<powertool08> Anybody here?
<UCV> lll
<UCV> fuck
<LjL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<UCV> gay you
<powertool08> When I try to mount a blank cd dolphin says could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: unknown protocol ''..
<White_Pelican> everytime I try to upload my pictures from my camera using the cable, I get "could not lock the device" why?
<ghostcube> powertool08: mount an unwritten cd ?
<ghostcube> this doesnt work in windows or mac too
<powertool08> ghostcube: yes, I want to write to a blank cd with k3b, it shows up in /media as unmounted, previously I would click it once, it would mount, then I could burn my image, now I get that error when I click it
<ghostcube> maybe u burned the wrong iso type ? hmm dont know now
<UCV_> sorry
<powertool08> ghostcube: but there's nothing on it, its blank and I want to burn to it
 * UCV_ is back.
<ghostcube> hmmmm
<bill__> hello all
<powertool08> ghostcube: I found some sites which said to delete some temp folders and rebuild kysocoa but those didn't help
<powertool08> ghostcube: could this be an fstab issue?
<ghostcube> hmm nah but i have no idea what is causing this right now
<ghostcube> maybe someone else is better to help :|
<powertool08> ghostcube: the thing that confuses me is the Unknown protocol ''.. on google it seems like most people have Unknown protocol 'file/camera/something' but its blank for me
<ghostcube> hmmm starnge issue
<ddmdllt> hi
<powertool08> hello
<ddmdllt> I've kmail launchingb each time I plug in the AC cable, has someone had a similar problem?
<jhutchins_wk> powertool08: I think the previous behavior, a blank CD should be unmountable.
<ddmdllt> (I've an eee 901 with kubuntu and a special kernel, but it should not be a reason)
<powertool08> jhutchins_wk: but k3b doesn't recognize it as being there
<jhutchins_wk> powertool08: k3b should be able to give you info on the unmounted disk though.
<jhutchins_wk> powertool08: What does k3b say?  Empty?
<jhutchins_wk> powertool08: No media?
<powertool08> jhutchins_wk: yes, no media present, I've tried in my cdrom and my dvdrom
<jhutchins_wk> powertool08: More than one disk?
#kubuntu 2008-09-06
<powertool08> jhutchins_wk: ok, it says appendable data cd-r
<powertool08> jhutchins_wk: hmm, i tried another cd (i've had this problem for awhile but haven't had time/need to address it until now) and it gives the same error when I click it, but k3b recognizes it as empty
<jhutchins_wk> Ah, you've written to that one then.  Might be formatted for a packet writing driver.
<jhutchins_wk> I gotta get out of here, I may be on later.
<powertool08> jhutchins_wk: A week ago when this came up I tried about 4 cd's and none worked so I don't know why this one is special or what changed since then
<gx009> your luck changed
<Schuenemann> how can I create an ISO with k3b? It generates a .img file
<_2> exit
<_2> what's the k app for digital cameras ?
<powertool08> _2: digikam I think
<_2> powertool08 ummm still photo camera
<_2> !digikam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digikam
<_2> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:0.9.3-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6890 kB, installed size 21928 kB
<_2> ok i'll give it a shot
<_2> before i always just mounted /dev/sda /mnt and copied/moved the photos... new camera doesn't have disk mode
<_2> cheep peace of junk !
<powertool08> hmm, I've never used it
<chisiyuan> hi, guys! How to convert avi to ogg with mencoder or whatever?
<powertool08> chisiyuan: http://ubuntuswitch.wordpress.com/2007/10/05/howto-convert-ogg-to-avi-with-mencoder/
<powertool08> chisiyuan: That goes from ogg -> avi so you'll have to change the parameters alittle
<chisiyuan> yes, thx powertool 08!
<powertool08> np
<DarkShinigami> Hello all
<chisiyuan> hello darkshinigami
<DarkShinigami> In Kopete, Yahoo doesn't reconnect like before. Any ideas of what is happening to Kopete? How can I make Kopete reconnect Yahoo?
<DarkShinigami> Hello chisiyuan
<ddmdllt> (my problem seems solved, a problem with /etc/acpi/events/asus-mail in fact... if someone else asks...)
<_2> so either no one uses kubuntu or no one has issues with kubuntu that arent kde4/compiz related    ?
<_2> or maybe agent bob ran everyone off from this channel ?
<_2> he's such a jerk these days.
<DarkShinigami> For any and all using Kopete, how can I get Yahoo to auto-reconnect?
<_2> DarkShinigami i'm not ignoring you.  i just don't use kopete and don't know.
<_2> so you know someone heard you   ^    ;/
<DarkShinigami> _2: I'm not addressing you or any other person in particular. That is why I am throwing it out there for "any and all using Kopete"
<DarkShinigami> Ok
<DarkShinigami> Thanks for hearing me :)
<justalone> hi!
<powertool08> hi
<Dragnslcr> DarkShinigami- I haven't had that problem with 0.50, but you can try asking in #kopete
<DarkShinigami> Dragnslcr: Installed: 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1
<_2> :)
<Dragnslcr> I've been using KDE4 for a little while, so I can't really test it for you, but I don't especially remember it being a problem
<DarkShinigami> hello powertool08
<powertool08> hi DarkShinigami
<intelikey> and who knows if the twin is a fool for wisdom or if justice has any children
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> i got grub error 2
<ubuntu_> what do i do ?
<genii> Ok, how do I reset password pd wallet?
<genii> pd -> on
<intelikey> root is as root does
<ubuntu_> how do i fix my grub ?
<powertool08> ubuntu_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3456617
<powertool08> looks like you have to reinstall grub
<intelikey> !grub > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
 * genii hands intelikey a coffee
<intelikey> genii not in kcontorl ?
<powertool08> ubuntu_: another post says: My only resolution was to edit the grub boot line (during boot time: I think you press E) and try different drives (hd0,0, hd1,0) etc. until I got the one that worked.
<powertool08> ubuntu_: so i'd double check your partition info in /boot/grub/menu.lst
 * intelikey slides genii crap you beet me to it.... i lag
<intelikey> :)
<garthounet> question
<garthounet> jai une question
<genii> intelikey: My buddy has probs loggin into kopete because at some point someone put a password for kwallet and now no one knows what it is anymore
<garthounet> il font des jeux en ligne linux des jeux de guerre stratégie ils font?
<intelikey> powertool08 grub shell has find
<powertool08> intelikey: ? to find the file or to find the right partitions?
<intelikey> genii ah.   ummm rm ~/.kde/share/..... something to reset it ?     find ~/.kde -iname '*wall*'
<genii> intelikey: Looking now ....
<intelikey> powertool08 helps with both
<intelikey> powertool08 trial and error     root (hd0,0)    0,1... will give enough information to see what the fs is  but not if it is the fs you have your root install on.  thus find vmlinuz  helps with that
<powertool08> intelikey: it was actually ubuntu_ with the problem
<intelikey> genii ever see jucato around here anymore ?   he would know what file...
<genii> intelikey: Nah, I'm not on much lately unfortunately .....
<intelikey> powertool08 yeah but you were helping him, i just mentioned it incase you wanted to pass it on to him.   wasn't trying to 'but in'
<powertool08> intelikey: I don't mind if you but in, but thanks for thinking of it
<intelikey> oops.
<DarkShinigami> intelikey: I have jucato on Y!, but he's idle
<intelikey> DarkShinigami k   it's still early for hime
<intelikey> him
<DarkShinigami> It's been a long time since him and I talked. I don't even know the time difference from him and I
<intelikey> he's gmt+8 iirc
<volty> hi, I just installed kubuntu-8.04 from dvd, disabled grub during the installation, and put in my current grub.conf:
<volty> title Kubuntu-8.04
<volty>   root (hd2,4)
<volty>   kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/hdc5 vga=0x317
<volty> but it cannot boot, just block, with caps lock scroll lock flashing
<intelikey> volty you have three hdds there ?
<volty> yes
<volty> windows, gentoo, and now trying kubuntu
<dr_willis> Going from windows to gentoo.. is a bit learning experience. :)
<volty> quite :)
<dr_willis> Testing out the latest Sabayon later today
<intelikey> volty and does bios do any fancy disk manipulation ?     "boot from hdc maybe ?"
<denisbr> Hello for all
<denisbr> I have a kubuntu iso image, now, I'm using the Ubuntu, how I can install the packages of the kubuntu in the ubuntu using the files in the iso image ?
<volty> intelikey: should be ok, gentoo boots from the same disk on extended partition
<ubuntu_> hi all
<intelikey> volty and does bios do any fancy disk manipulation ?     "boot from hdc maybe ?"
<volty> denisbr: you have to mount that iso
<intelikey> volty grub sees the disk which bios is booting as hd0   reguardless of where it is.
<denisbr> volty, ok, anymore ? I need to configure the source.list ?
<WasTE[bRe]> is it posibile to instal kubuntu while i have instaled windows [to use lilo boot loader at boot screen to choose betwean windows and kubuntu]??
<volty> denisbr google howto mount iso
<dr_willis> denisbr,  you would be better off just using the package manager to download/install the kubuntu stuff. due to updates that may been released after the iso  was made
<intelikey> more literally grub uses bios to read in files/boot the os
<WasTE[bRe]> is it posibile to instal kubuntu while i have instaled windows [to use lilo boot loader at boot screen to choose betwean windows and kubuntu]??
<denisbr> dr_willis, I can't to use my image iso ?
<volty> intelikey: i have my own [self] imposed limits
<intelikey> volty suit your self.  i tried.
<dr_willis> denisbr,  it may be out of date on a lot of packages.. so they will get grabbed from the internet anyway..  I was thinking only the ALTERNATIVE install cd. could be used as a 'source' to update from.
<WasTE[bRe]> is it posibile to instal kubuntu while i have instaled windows [to use lilo boot loader at boot screen to choose betwean windows and kubuntu]??
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dr_willis> WasTE[bRe],  normally when ubuntu installs it installs GRUB (lilo is a bit out of date and rarely used)  that makes a boot meny for you to use
<intelikey> WasTE[bRe] yes
<WasTE[bRe]> yup but when i try to install kubtnu says need to format whole hdd
<volty> intelikey: the only thing I can try is kernel (hd2,4)/boot/... syntax, if gentoo's vmlinuz boots that way this should too
<intelikey> WasTE[bRe] ubuntu defaults to grub   but you can use lilo if you need a more powerful boot loader
<volty> dr_willis: i disabled that during installation, I already have my grub.conf
<dr_willis> WasTE[bRe],  defrag, scandisk, and tell the installer to resize the drive.. OR use the gparted live cd. to resize windows manually and  leave some unallocated space . resboot the ubuntu installer and tell it to use the unallocated space.
<WasTE[bRe]> i made 2 disks, linux swap 512 mb, and ext3 partioton with 10gb for slackware, i was using slackware
<WasTE[bRe]> i want on that 10gb to instal kubuntu, how?
<dr_willis> You can tell the installer/partitioner to install there. if you know what you are doing and where the partition is at.
<dr_willis> it has a manual/automatic/custome/ option i recall. You just need to mount the 10gb to / in the installer
<dr_willis> and it will want to reformat the 10gb partition
<intelikey> why are hdd's always to small  ?
<dr_willis> 10gb wouldent cover my Wallpaper collection. ;)
<WasTE[bRe]> :D
<WasTE[bRe]> ok ill try to intall linux now
<WasTE[bRe]> tel u stap by stap whan the installer says :D
<dr_willis> or alternatively.. delete all the parttions you dont 'want' swap/the 10gb or whatever.. and leave the part of the drive unallocated.. and tell the installer to use the UNALLOCATED space.. (easiest way)
<dr_willis> it pays to 'read and think' about what the installer is asking. :)
<WasTE[bRe]> ok i will
<WasTE[bRe]> so to destry partiton?
<WasTE[bRe]> and left unlocated space
<dr_willis> i always use the gparted live cd's thats in my pc toolbox. :)
<dr_willis> you could run gparted from the livecd i think. (or install it , then run it from live cd)
<WasTE[bRe]> ok wish me luck guys, if u see the sky in whitte my comp bloows up :D
<intelikey> not the best way if the partition numbers changing will affect anything else.   ^
<gnomo> ok, i try to install chrome (just for try) and i follow the steps of the forums http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/2008/09/install-google-chrome-on-linux-using-wine.html, but when i try to open the .exe, nothing happens (either on the konsole)
<dr_willis> I dont see chrome being that big a deal at this time. so its a mimimilist type browser.. yea.. so... :)
<gnomo> it's just for try...; i don't like google either xD, but i see it everywhere!
<volty> there will come rabbits out of that hat (chrome)
<intelikey> dillo
<dr_willis> I just fullscreen firefox and be done with it
<volty> what handles, how it handles, do not underestimate google
<intelikey> dillo dillo dillo graphical web browser of minimalests everwhere
<volty> it seems i missed the initrd line
<intelikey> "underestimate google"  heh  impossable!
<volty> what's that root=UUID=<string of hex numbers> in grub's kernel line?
<intelikey> blkid
<intelikey> volty  command   blkid       should list all file system unique identifiers
<volty> thx
<volty> going to try
<WasTe[Bre]> i destryed 2 partitions and maked unlocated space, but lilo loader [from slackware] left on MBR, how to remove it?
<volty> intelikey: thx, all ok
<WasTe[Bre]> i destryed 2 partitions and maked unlocated space, but lilo loader [from slackware] left on MBR, how to remove it?
<intelikey> volty i think maybe we are a lot alike when we start fixing a system,  "by grabs! don't bother me with details and questions, just give me the information i asked for, and don't even try to tell me it's not the right way to do it!  i'll either learn that for myself, or prove you wrong anyway.  by grabs!"  ;/    and if two of us try to talk to each other the fur flies...
<intelikey> volty welcome
<volty> u right :)
<intelikey> WasTe[Bre] installing a new boot loader will take care of the MBR
<intelikey> WasTe[Bre] installing kubuntu will by default install grub
<intelikey> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<volty> i installed kubuntu on a clients pc and liked it, iḿ getting bit sick of gentoo so I'll try kubuntu for some time
<WasTe[Bre]> the one who says to destrtoy partitins and left unlocated space so i can instale kbuntu on them was right! thnx
<gnomo> one thing: i think i installed right (chrome) even is the menu in Wine>Programas, but says starting... and does not open ?
<WasTe[Bre]> its cool ubuntu is installing and am ircing :d
<volty> ubottu: i have done it with a cd, just grub on it you manually boot the first time then reinstall once booted
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<intelikey> volty i really like *buntu linux       after you get done configuring it and installing the apps you want, removing the ones you don't and get everything setup to suit yourself.... of course then it's not really ubuntu anymore it's your own personal linux.   which is what linux is all about anyway.     "default is only the starting point on the long road to right"
<denisbr> It's possible install the KDe 4 in the Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<stdin> denisbr: see the topic of #kubuntu-kde4
<intelikey> !kde4 | denisbr
<ubottu> denisbr: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<denisbr> stdin, intelikey thanks
<intelikey> stdin :)
<intelikey> i was lagging about 70 seconds.   caught up for a minute now.
<intelikey> stdin what you working on now ?
<stdin> just some random stuff :)
<WasTe[Bre]> i am instaling kubuntu verzion 7.10 how to upgrade it to 8.04?
 * intelikey likes random stuff   :)
<stdin> !upgrade | WasTe[Bre]
<ubottu> WasTe[Bre]: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<WasTe[Bre]> thnx
<intelikey> WasTe[Bre] you'll be better off installing from the 8.4 cd's
<intelikey> if you have the bandwidth
<stdin> the upgrade to 8.04 went smoothly when I tried on my PCs
<WasTe[Bre]> yup
<WasTe[Bre]> failed to install cd has some error on it :d
<WasTe[Bre]> failed at 50%
 * intelikey has yet to see a "smooth" upgrade...
<WasTe[Bre]> so ill download 8.04 with kde4
<intelikey> kde4 remix
<WasTe[Bre]> what is kde4 remix?
<stdin> you'll be better off getting the normal kubuntu (8.04.1) CD and install kde4 in there
<intelikey> get the iso with "remix" in the title
<intelikey> oh stdin may know something i don't
<intelikey> i'll defer to his advice on that
<stdin> the remix isn't our best bit of work ;)
<WasTe[Bre]> if i wait for a cd ill wats for 15 days
<WasTe[Bre]> i mighy die tomorrow :D
<intelikey> stdin ah i see.
<WasTe[Bre]> so what choice?
<intelikey> WasTe[Bre] if you do none of this will have been important anyway
<WasTe[Bre]> what to download?
<WasTe[Bre]> :D
<intelikey> death has a way of making computers growsely unimportant.
<intelikey> mr---t- who we be ?
<mr---t-> we ?
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> how are you today ?
<mr---t-> great like tony the tiger without the stripes
<intelikey> :)
 * intelikey cuts a switch and adds stripes
<mr---t-> what do you know about konversation?
<intelikey> de nada
<intelikey> i think i looked at it one time.
<mr---t-> k
<volty> which donkey client you suggest ?
<intelikey> ml
<mr---t-> I made a change to my program but it doesn't seem to work right
<intelikey> !info kmldonkey
<ubottu> kmldonkey (source: kmldonkey): KDE GUI for MLDonkey. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-3ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 887 kB, installed size 3000 kB
<volty> i tried it and liked it
<intelikey> !info gkrellm-mldonkey | i didn't know about this...
<ubottu> i didn't know about this...: gkrellm-mldonkey (source: gkremldk): mldonkey plugin for gkrellm2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-2 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
 * mr---t- wonders what's a donkey?
<intelikey> an ass
<mr---t->  :-D
<intelikey> wait,  you set me up didn't you
<intelikey> i've been framed!
<mr---t-> maybe?
<intelikey> it's mr---t-'s fault
<volty> here it says reboot required (after adept updater) - windoz like  - i can do it later no ?
<intelikey> you can.   only reason to reboot is kernel/module updates
<volty> while the other apps (not the running ones) got already replaced ?
<intelikey> volty correct
<volty> some of you tried to enable other protocols in mldonkey ? do they work
<intelikey> i don't have the band width for it.
<intelikey> i'm on dialup
<intelikey> ;/
<intelikey> i'm so far back in the sticks we have to pipe in sunlight,  i mean so far back that there aint nothing behind us.    so far back that if you ever find the middle of nowhere, you're still 50 miles from us...
<volty> are you in afghanistan ?
<intelikey> well not exactly   but close
<mr---t-> your whole country is only the size of new jersey lol
<intelikey> that's ok cause i don't exist, therefore i don't take up much room
<mr---t-> then stop riding the edonkeys
 * intelikey looks for that switch he cut eariler
<mr---t-> /ok ok
<intelikey> isn't new your a suburb of new jersey ?
<intelikey> york
<volty> washington dc ?
<intelikey> no it's  a different country
<mr---t-> hey I'm an upstater, we don't even claim the city folk up here
<intelikey> new york    a suburb of new jersey
<volty> ahh, with a dialup
<mr---t-> we call them tourons, half tourist half moron
<intelikey> i heard they had a special word for that,,,   poon ?
<intelikey> maybe i'm on the wrong cost for that...
<mr---t-> careful were in danger of being too far ot
<intelikey> i'll get on topic as soon as a topic shows up....
<mr---t-> you couldn't help me with my konversation problems so I
 * intelikey never was one to "look busy for the boss, when there was nothing to do..."
<mr---t-> ,ran out of problems
<intelikey> oh yeah.  konvo... lets see.  what was the issue ?
<intelikey> you never did say
<mr---t-> Jucato gave a line or two to modify so that I could get double spacing in the client window' but it doesn't work quite right
<mr---t-> I have,nt seen him in here since I got it working
<intelikey> well what do you expect,  he's the network guru...    </joke!>
<intelikey> you have the lines he gave ?
<mr---t-> this was my first compile and first program change in linux
<mr---t-> mr---t-: you need to include these lines under the [Appearance] group of your konversationrc file: "UseParagraphSpacing=true" and "ParagraphSpacing=20" (without the quotes. you'll have to experiment with the paragraphs spacing value)
<intelikey> ok let me play with that a minute.
<mr---t-> when people speak slowly it works great, but the faster they speak the closer the lines get together
<volty> i really like this a breeze to install apps and cli tells you how to get it if not present
<mr---t-> I'm konverted
<afeijo> hi folks
<afeijo> tar cant unpack all .gz files in curent folder?
<mr---t-> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<afeijo> mr---t-: its in command line
<volty> afeijo: i think you should restate your question
<afeijo> volty: ok...
<afeijo> I use wget to download several .gz files to update modules (php stuff)
<afeijo> it would be easier if I could use one single tar command to unpack all
<afeijo> curently I do 2 commands, wget than the tar to the same file
<volty> for f in *.gz; do tar  .... $f; done
<afeijo> oh thanks
<afeijo> I was thinking in a loop command, but never used in shell
<Agent_bob> yuch it defaults to * on white.
<Agent_bob> mr---t-: give a few lines quick
<Agent_bob> testing
<mr---t-> what
<mr---t-> lines of nothing
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> or something
<intelikey> !bot
<afeijo> volty: can for in be recursive? like for -r in *.gz ?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mr---t-> what are we testing? bobo
<mr---t-> sorry bob
<holycow> 4.1.1 is out
<holycow> sweet
<Agent_bob> your konversation settings
<Agent_bob> i'm not seeing what you described.    is it kde4 ?
<volty> afeijo: no, but you can do it with find, another one is to launch tar with all files together tar ... `ls *.gz`
<intelikey> mr---t- ?
<mr---t-> konversation rcl
<intelikey> is it kde4 ?
<mr---t-> no
<Agent_bob> k
<mr---t-> the final upgrade to 3.59
<mr---t-> bob the spacing I used was 40 not 20
<mr---t-> he said to experiment to get the spacing I was looking for
<mr---t-> did you see my last post bob?
<afeijo> volty: to use 2 commands in the for, its (tar ... $f; rm $f) ?
<mr---t-> Agent_bob:  did you see my last post?
<intelikey> yeah i'm still here.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i tested 20 and 30 so far
<volty> yes, btw, recursive like: tar ... `find `, or for f in `find *.gz`; do ... ; done
<volty> afeijo: type 'help for' at the prompt
<afeijo> nice, got it
<afeijo> Im reading find help to make it get subfolders
<intelikey> find . -iname '*.gz' -exec tar -args_here '{}' \;
<intelikey> volty    ^
<volty> yap, used it whole my life :) , to remove thumbnails after wget-tting nice galleries
<intelikey> that will work with name with spaces or even with newlines    where the for loop wont
<volty> find is powerful
<intelikey> well i should have said your unmodified for loop wouldn't   it can too.
<mr---t-> intelikey: = Agent_bob ?
<intelikey> yeah
<mr---t-> Agent_bob: = _2 ?
<Agent_bob> that too   or should i say that _2
<mr---t-> why the aliases, too many x wives?
<Agent_bob> those settings don't affect my konversation.   sorry i wont be of any help there.
<intelikey> heh.   no.  too many x lives
<volty> suggest a nice interface for starting / stopping stuff in /etc/init.d ?
<mr---t-> you have to be on the rcl version
<intelikey> mr---t- that's what you meant by rcl ^ up there.   i was busy and let that slip by
<intelikey> ok.   well i gave it a shot tho.
 * intelikey awards self e for effort.
<mr---t-> Yeah I had to get it as a binary and compile it
<intelikey> "get it as a binary and compile it" ???
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> you mean source ?
<mr---t-> yeah
<intelikey> :)
<mr---t-> my bad
<mr---t-> sorry I got _2 on my mind for some reason :-)
<mr---t-> thanks for trying anyway
<intelikey> volty update-rc.d ???
<intelikey> volty you mean a gui ?     there is one.
<intelikey> if you mean cli then we normally just use the /etc/init.d/scriptname start|stop|restop
<intelikey> start-stop-daemon   is another way
<intelikey> !services
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services
<intelikey> bot is so ignorant
<intelikey> !service
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service
<mr---t-> thanks ubottu
<volty> intelikey: yes, a gui
<volty> or better an applet
<intelikey> applet i doubt.   but ctrl+alt+esc  might get you there
<intelikey> ksysguard
<intelikey> there is a wedget or applet or kcm blah blah thingy  in system settings i think.  but it doesn't list all services.
<intelikey> volty any of that help ya any ?
<volty> thx, i need something very simple, i'm going to do it myself, not an applet but small box
<volty> just to stop a group of services sometimes
<intelikey> afeijo find is recursive by default.
<volty> i could do it with levels no ?
<intelikey> yeah you could.  update-rc.d  would be a key in that.
<volty> never mind
<intelikey> runlevels 2-5 are all == in ubuntu default setup
<volty> bit tired, when i'm not tired i read docs and google, when tired i come to irc channels  :))
<afeijo> intelikey: wierd, I just type "find partfilename" and it dont find, only if I'm in the file dir
<volty> afeijo: it start from a folders downwards
<intelikey> afeijo   find . -iname '*part_file.name*'
<intelikey> afeijo   find / -iname '*part_file.name*'  # <<< search the entire computer
<afeijo> 'find . -iname sql' found no file
<afeijo> but no error returned
<intelikey> afeijo you can combine tests in find they default to -a (and)
<volty> there is a file named sql exactly ?
<intelikey> afeijo so there are no dirs nor files named   sql
<afeijo> intelikey: I have a lot of files with sql as part of the name
<volty> afeijo: find a rest :)
<intelikey> so do what i said and stop correcting it.    find . -iname '*sql*'
<intelikey> if i had meant leave out '* *'   i wouldn't have put them in there
<afeijo> intelikey: oh thats it! thanks
<volty> he´ s just tired
<afeijo> yes I am, 0h30 here and I'm just back from a BBQ :)
<holycow> uh hi
<holycow> hallo
<holycow> so
<holycow> does anyone realize kde4.1.1 has a mysql dependency?
<holycow> *blink*
<holycow> what the hell?
<intelikey> afeijo if you want a literal * (which linux can have in file names) then escape it with \     fine . -name 'blah\*blah'      #   or even   find . -name '*\**'    # finds all files and dirs with * in their name     # find . -type d -name '*\**'     # finds all dirs with * in their name....
<afeijo> very powerfull the find cmd!
<intelikey> holycow i think the 3. meta package does too    kde
<intelikey> afeijo if you need the output of find quoted, it can do that too.  :)
<holycow> i don't get it tho ... why?
<afeijo> intelikey: got it, thanks!!
<volty> why what ? sql ? so many apps need storage
<intelikey> find . -type f -printf '{}' \;    # that will give single quoted file names.
<holycow> uh no
<concernedcitizen> how can I upgrade from kde 3.x to 4?
<volty> also kde could benefit storing all the attributes there
<holycow> its called the file system
<holycow> why would anyone store anything in an rdbm when the file system is right there?
<intelikey> !kde4 | concernedcitizen
<ubottu> concernedcitizen: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<volty> it's faster
<holycow> uh no
<holycow> just stop
<volty> it is more ordered
<holycow> anyway i don't want to argue about why
<holycow> this is a REALLY stupid idea
<holycow> its much dumber than even the windows registry
<volty> maybe but i always wanted that
<holycow> no one sane does
<volty> structured data, if xml does well, then better a database
<holycow> ah no
<holycow> its an unnecessary layer that offers nothing
<holycow> and only increases complexity unnecessarily
<intelikey> holycow careful  sanity is either determined by one of three measures.    the masses   self     a higher power.
<volty> it's the same, enough to have an adaptor and you can see the database as single files (like now)
<holycow> please just stop
<intelikey> and they seldom agree
<holycow> its not the same
<holycow> a flat file is not the same as a full rdbm
<holycow> basically your argument is you like it and frankly thats great
<holycow> for you
<volty> i meant if you want to have a flat file (ro) an adapter can provide you out of db
<holycow> i'm not here to really listen why you like it.  i'm just curious who made this decision
<holycow> is it official
<holycow> or is it some temporary test ... some cosmic joke someone is playing
<holycow> because if this is where kde4 is going, i'm going back to frickin gnome
<holycow> i'm thinking however that there is a compile time option here
<holycow> as kde is so modular
<volty> kontact ? where the data is stored
<intelikey> holycow #kde would really be a better place to get a definitive answer
<holycow> that one probably can specify the desired option
<deokanon> hey guys, if i use the super grub booting disk, will i be able to bypass the grub error 17 stage 1.5?
<holycow> intelikey: perhaps
<intelikey> deokanon should
<deokanon> after having formatted every partition that has linux in it
<deokanon> even?
<intelikey> deokanon sure
<deokanon> coolest
<intelikey> deokanon of course you can only boot what is installed...
<deokanon> thanks
<intelikey> not what you removed.
<deokanon> what intelikey
<volty> can you  boot remotely with grub ?
<deokanon> okay i formatted every partition containing linux
<deokanon> but for some reason grub booting thing is still there
<volty> bye
<deokanon> trying to boot from someplace that doesnt exist anymore
<intelikey> deokanon are you trying to eliminate linux from your computer ?
<deokanon> ye
<deokanon> tried to do it through windows
<intelikey> !remove-grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove-grub
<intelikey> !removegrub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about removegrub
<intelikey> pfft.
<intelikey> there is a page on the wiki
<deokanon> had the bright idea of formatting the partition i created that contained kubuntu through disk manager
<intelikey> basicly it's something like boot into windows recovery console and run  fixmbr
<deokanon> yeah, tried that... but that apparently works only when recovery console was preinstalled
<deokanon> or something like that, i do have a winxp cd... but it doesnt seem to work for some reason
<intelikey> ummm i think it will work from some windows recovery disks too
<intelikey> i don't do windows so i can't help much there.   but there is an unofficial ##windows channel here on freenode
<mr---t-> recovery console should be on the install cd
<deokanon> ah... ill look for those... so far i`ve downloaded ultimate boot cd and also super grub and ill try those first and then ill google some more on win recovery cds
<deokanon> thanks gusy
<intelikey> deokanon wait
<intelikey> you can install grub from the super grub cd and still have it boot only windows too.
<Pici> deokanon: The folks in ##windows should be able to help you out as well.
<intelikey> that's the simplest option imo
<intelikey> all you need is something to bounce you from mbr to bootable partition...   how hard can that be to write
<deokanon> intelikey.. do you think if i use that option i will have to use the super grub disk forever
<deokanon> sorry, total linux noob here
<deokanon> hehehe
<intelikey> deokanon no.   if you use that option you install grub with it's files in your windows partition and you can put away the supergrubcd for a rainy day.
<intelikey> it will boot from the hd and load windows
<deokanon> nice... :)
 * intelikey actually started using *nux style boot loaders before he started using linux
<intelikey> multibooted four installs of M$ crap   ;/
<deokanon> i hope this time it works... that error has been a pain in the ass for five days now
<intelikey> back when win98 was new
<deokanon> lol
<deokanon> cool man... ur the first i feel like tried to help me. karma will do you good
<intelikey> oh i was the talk of the town, cause i could boot dos3 dos6 dos7/win95 dos7/win98  all on one box without getting into bios to change between them...     of course it was a small town  the other three people just needed someone to talk about actually....
<deokanon> hehehe
<intelikey> welcome.  :)
<intelikey> deokanon and i don't know who this karma guy is, but if i ever meet him i'll mention your name.  :)
 * mr---t- thinks intelikey is nicer than Agent_bob
<intelikey> :)))
<marcobxbro1> how do i add a custom item on the kde start menu
 * intelikey </speachless>   
<intelikey> marcobxbro1 kmenuedit
<marcobxbro1> I'm in the kde menu edit
<marcobxbro1> I added what I wanted but it doesn't show on the kde menu
<marcobxbro1> kde start bar
<intelikey> you "applied settings"
<marcobxbro1> yes
<intelikey> hmmm
<guy_> hello
<mr---t-> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<guy_> I have a small question about kubuntu hardy
 * mr---t- is the walmart greeter for kubuntu
<marcobxbro1> intelikey: any other sugestion
<intelikey> mr---t- maybe it's a   dr. intelikey and Agent_bob thang ?
<guy_> do you know if is possible to install an kernel with vserver functionnalities ?
<intelikey> marcobxbro1 save all settings exit kde and log back in...   shouldn't be needed but i'm not sure it "wont" help....
<marcobxbro1> did that buddy
<NCommander> I'm curious if anyone here has read Watchman
<holycow> i have
<holycow> worst graphic novel ever
<NCommander> holycow, why?
<holycow> written for people with brain damage
<intelikey> guy_ http://kernel.org ?
<guy_> yes I know, but I search a packet
<holycow> NCommander: the writing is poor on so many levels i don't know wher eto begin
<holycow> the story is simply asinine and ridiculous
<intelikey> guy_  apt-cache search linux-image | less
<guy_> not available on the standard repository
<holycow> the art is beyond horrible as well
<holycow> NCommander: imho only :)
<intelikey> guy_ that will list all prebuilt kernels available   so if it's not there,  then you'll have to roll your own.
<holycow> NCommander: its just that for yearsi have heard people rave about it, and then i read it about a year ago
<NCommander> I generally find its quite good the writing, once you get into the mindset that the narrator for the first part is likely completely insane
<holycow> and i just couldn't believe how bad it was
<intelikey> guy_ building a kernel is not hard
<holycow> NCommander: the whole mars sequence is pointless as an example
<holycow> you could just edit all of that out and it wouldn't change anything
<NCommander> I'd agree
<NCommander> Dr. Manhattan is way overdone in some places
<guy_> yes I know the process but take a long time
<holycow> the whole 'dr. manhattan' thing ... i just didn't see it
<holycow> i thought that the kernel of an idea its based is good
<intelikey> Manhattan ?  is that a suburb of new jersey ?
<holycow> the 'what if superheroes were real folks' angle is a decent angle i like it
<holycow> if you edit out dr. manhattan then you have a much better story imho
<NCommander> holycow, its good enough that I'll finish reading it end to end, but I agree that it seems a little bleh in places
<holycow> but then the main character at the end that planned thewhole thing ... basically he sends retarded monsters to scare everyone into some realization
<holycow> which is like grade 1 story telling
<holycow> NCommander: i findished it too :) yes
<NCommander> Personally, Catch-22 is my favorite novel
<NCommander> Just for the sheer brilliance of it
<intelikey> guys i'm not trying to be a pain.   but lets do remember to curb the idle chatter while people are asking actual help related questions in here    k    (just a reminder)
<holycow> never read it ... i guess its highly recommende?
<holycow> i've heard of it before
<holycow> okay quittin idle chatter
<intelikey> guy_ was there anything else ?
<intelikey> i think he's gone now anyway.   so i should have just let you fellows go on...     sorry.
<NCommander> holycow, well, the backstory of catch-22 comes from the bombing missions of world war II
<NCommander> Generally speaking, to fly missions, you must be sane, Any insane pilot is excused from flying
<marcobxbro1> how do you take a k menu editor item and make it show in the kde start menu
<guy_> intellikey I use vserver on a debian etch, and I not understand why [k]ubuntu does not implement the solution
<guy_> I try to install vserver on my laptop to manage more easily my # vserver config
<intelikey> guy_ you could cross breed that and use the kernelpackage from debian...    (that's unsupported here)
<guy_> may be yes but it's not 'elegant'
<intelikey> i can't officially tell you how to copy the .deb package from debian to ubuntu and run sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb on it though...
<intelikey> ;\
<guy_> do you known if a unofficial third-party repositories are available ?
<intelikey> not supported ones.   sorry
<intelikey> but in that example   debian would be a third party
<guy_> yes sure
<guy_> the starnge part is that the uil-vservers tool are available on the 7.10 and 8.04
<intelikey> guy_  you can take the idea to the ubuntu development team if you like.
<intelikey> !team
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about team
<intelikey> !ubunut\team
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunut\team
<intelikey> !ubunutteam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunutteam
<intelikey> stupid bot.   it forgot everything it ever knew.
<guy_> yes, where :-)
<intelikey> or maybe i did.
<intelikey> ask in #ubuntu-ops
<intelikey> woops that's a 504.   gota go.
<mr---t-> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<tcleval> how can i change a icon theme on kde 4 and how can i change a specific icon.. like a chm documment icon?
<favro> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jalbert> Aaargh!
<jalbert> I'm having a problem here.
<jalbert> I installed an Emerald theme from KDE-look and now it appears I'm running Gnome!
<jalbert> Help! I cdon't like Gnome!
<andrea> ciao
<jalbert> awww
<jalbert> Will switchdesk work?
<jalbert> I can't even open a terminal
<jalbert> anybody here?
<favro> jalbert: try   ctrl+alt+bkspace and select options from bottom left and change session to kde
<favro> it might do the trick
<jalbert> ok I'll try it thanks
<jalbert> I don't remember an options selection in the login prompt, but I'll try it
<favro> jalbthat would be with kdm or gdm etc
<DarkShinigami> How do I create a type of m3u file with amarok?
<emilsedgh> DarkShinigami: save your playlist?
<R0b0t1> Random noise from my headphones depends on the luminescence of my monitor. What is the best way to call the GHOST BUSTERS!
<corigo> I promise, I'll write it down this time, but how do I install new fonts?
<DarkShinigami> emilsedgh: Yes
<DarkShinigami> emilsedgh: How do I save the playlist outside of Amarok? Saving it as a m3u file
<favro> !fonts | corigo
<ubottu> corigo: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<corigo> favro: this is not about !fonts this is about Linux and use of fonts in Linux
<favro> k :)
<emilsedgh> fonts:/ rocks :P
<shentino> Does Ubuntu 8.04 support preparing and then using an LVM'ed scheme when it installs?
<Colonel_Panic> is there a channel for getting help with Firefox?
<Lynoure> Well, you can also ask here, if it is the FF that comes with your Kubuntu
<Lynoure> Colonel_Panic: where by "comes with" I mean you got it from the repositories
<Colonel_Panic> Yes
<Colonel_Panic> If I ununstall it and reinstall FF3, will that fix the problem, or do I have to also delete my user data fioles>
<Colonel_Panic> files?
<Lynoure> Colonel_Panic: you did not say what the problem is
<Lynoure> If it is something caused by messed up user data files, then I'd recommend just moving those aside (not deleting), seeing if that helps and if, restoring little by little so that you can see what part you need to leave out
<Colonel_Panic> Flash videos won't play
<Colonel_Panic> I have the Flash plugin and there was no problem until earlier today
<Colonel_Panic> they start, then stall a few seconds later
<Colonel_Panic> Firefox crashes often, as well
<Lynoure> What changed earlier today?
<Colonel_Panic> Nothing untoward
<Colonel_Panic> nothing I can think of
<Lynoure> No upgrades of anything, installing anything etc?
<Colonel_Panic> um, no
<Colonel_Panic> I'd like to upgrade to FF3 anyway
<Lynoure> I'd try with reinstalling FF first, also the plugin, then moving the settings aside if that does not help
<Colonel_Panic> I already saved my bookmarks, so it's no big deal to uninstall then reinstall
<Colonel_Panic> but do I have to also delete my Mozilla dirsctory?
<Lynoure> THe uninstall does not touch your bookmarks at all
<Colonel_Panic> Well I was planning on deleting my Mozilla directory
<Lynoure> hmm, I just said, "maving the settings aside _if_ that does not work"
<Colonel_Panic> where can I find the Mozilla directory?
<eddieftw> Colonel_Panic: ~/.mozilla
<Colonel_Panic> is it the one in my /home directiry?
<Colonel_Panic> oh ok
<Lynoure> If you want to, you can do that right away, of course. I would not delete them until I'm sure I don't need them, just mv .mozilla .mozilla-bak or something
<eddieftw> the . in the linux file system means its hiddenr
<Colonel_Panic> yeah I know
<eddieftw> sorry that would be /home/user/.mozilla, the ~ directory means its in the home folder
<Colonel_Panic>  mean /home/username/.mozilla
<eddieftw> yes
<eddieftw> /home/username and ~ mean the same thing
<DocTomoe> eddieftw: except when logged in as root
<eddieftw> ah what is the difference?
<Lynoure> eddieftw: root has her home at /root
<shentino> Usually
<shentino> That's how it's setup by default.
<DocTomoe> avoid working as root if you can, however
<Lynoure> Well, in Debian based systems by default, at least
<shentino> But sourceforge has /home/u/us/username
<leo> buenas a todos
<leo> podrian ayudarme?
<shentino> Habla vd. ingles?
<eddieftw> !es
<shentino> leo: si ud. puede, por favor h'ablanos en ingles.
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<leo> sorry, my inglish is very bad jeje
<shentino> Do what ubottu said, and you'll get help in spanish
<shentino> Escucha a ubottu
<Colonel_Panic> can I use apt-get to reinstall the Flash plugin?
<Colonel_Panic> it's called "flash-plugin" isn't it?
<Colonel_Panic> apparently that'[s wrong...
<leo> yes.. or whit synaptic..
<Colonel_Panic> aaah... flashplugin-nonfree
<Colonel_Panic> that's the ticket!
<Colonel_Panic> it's still not working
<Colonel_Panic> rebooting
<sd_> hallo
<aereal> any body help me
<aereal> please
<keldrona> hello... I have a problem with a .tar.bz2 file... here are the messages I get:
<keldrona> chris@chris-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo tar zxvf aMule-2.2.2.tar.bz2
<keldrona> Password:
<keldrona> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<keldrona> tar: Child returned status 1
<keldrona> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<aereal> hello.... i have a problem with file sharing in kubuntu
<aereal> hello.... i have a problem with file sharing in kubuntu
<aereal> hello.... i have a problem with file sharing in kubuntu .....here are the messages I get:
<shentino> ah
<Colonel_Panic> and now, my browser has this annoying XML trag at the bottom, below the status bar
<shentino> kel: Try "j" instead of "z"
<shentino> gzip and bzip2 are two different beasts
<Colonel_Panic> this makes no sense
<Colonel_Panic> it just started happening out of the blue, and now I can't fix it
<nihl> is there a codec for wmv on Linux?
<nihl> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nihl> nvm
<Colonel_Panic> OK I found the problem
<Colonel_Panic> for some reason, when I reinstalled Firefox using Adept, it installed Firefox AND Firefox 3
<Colonel_Panic> why? I don't know
<Colonel_Panic> when I uninstalled FF2 and restarted Firefox, it worked fine.
<marcobxbro1> where to you put a python script so when you go to a terminal and type it is runs?
<simi> hi, i have a problem with a CRT display, i have a dual boot system and in linux the image is draw in part outside of the scrren and my kmenu is not visible and in the right side of the screen it appears a black section that is not used for drawing, can i change this from xorg? if i use the display device menu the image is not drawn correct in windows?
<nihl> !sox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sox
<abby87> marcobxbro1: in ur home directory
<abby87> marcobxbro1: no sorry
<abby87> marcobxbro1: put it in ur PATH
<marcobxbro1> ok thats what i thought
<marcobxbro1> ok
<marcobxbro1> thanks
<abby87> marcobxbro1: np ;)
<marcobxbro1> ur path is...
<abby87> simi: have u tried restarting xserver ctrl+alt
<nihl> !totem media player
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abby87> +bckspace
<nihl> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<nihl> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dbglt> I've removed (with --force) a package, which I have replaced with a manual version. Aptitude/apt-get wants to reinstall it. How can I tell apt-get to ignore the dependency?
<jussi01> !pinning | dbglt
<ubottu> dbglt: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Darkrift2> anyone know why ktorrents download first/last/normal doesnt work?
<Colonel_Panic> I'm having some serious problems here
<Lynoure> What kind?
<Colonel_Panic> Firefox is totally fucked
<Colonel_Panic> like, won't work
<Colonel_Panic> I cannot edit my menu items using the menu editor
<emilsedgh> !language | Colonel_Panic
<ubottu> Colonel_Panic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lynoure> Colonel_Panic: What did you do to it since last we talked?
<Colonel_Panic> is there some conf file I can edit to remove entries?
<Colonel_Panic> I have uninstalled it
<Colonel_Panic> completely
<Lynoure> Then it really should not be a Firefox problem
<Colonel_Panic> deleted my ~/.mozilla directory
<Colonel_Panic> reinstalled it
<Lynoure> ah.
<Colonel_Panic> it still wouldn't workl, so I uninstalled it again
<Colonel_Panic> Konqueror hangs my system every time I run it
<Colonel_Panic> the only Web browser I have right now is IE under Wine and that crashes all the time
<emilsedgh> Colonel_Panic: -safe-mode
<Lynoure> Sounds like you could have a memory problem
<emilsedgh> Colonel_Panic: run firefox -safe-mode
<Colonel_Panic> I would need to reinstall it again first
<Lynoure> It's the most common cause for weird crashes and hangs that span many programs
<Colonel_Panic> the only thing I can think of that would have caused this is when I installed Flash and JRE and midi support for Firefox
<emilsedgh> Lynoure is right Colonel_Panic, what about running memtest86+ ?
<Colonel_Panic> how do I do thta?
<Colonel_Panic> I installed mozplugger
<jussi01> yes
<Colonel_Panic> maybe that's the cause
<Colonel_Panic> how do I run memtest86+?
<Colonel_Panic> how  can I uninstall mozplugger?
<Colonel_Panic> damn, it's getting late
<Colonel_Panic> also, whenever I log in, my system tray icons appear in the upper left-hand corner of the screen instead of in the system tray
<Colonel_Panic> how do I uninstall mozplugger?
<Colonel_Panic> I'm thinking that might be the problem
<Colonel_Panic> well... one of the problems
<Lynoure> Colonel_Panic: unlikely....
<Lynoure> Colonel_Panic: you can run memtest from boot menu after installing it
<Colonel_Panic> how can I edit the menu without using the manu editor app?
<skole> Hi!
<Lynoure> Colonel_Panic: Ideally at least overnight
<Colonel_Panic> ok how do I install it? sudo apt-get?
<Lynoure> Colonel_Panic: sudo apt-get install memtest86+
<skole> My adapt wants to install ubuntu 8.04 Hardy heron, but i'm running kubuntu. What is happening?
<Colonel_Panic> it's installed
<Colonel_Panic> how do I run it?
<Lynoure> Colonel_Panic: you can run memtest from boot menu after installing it
<Colonel_Panic> boot menu?
<Lynoure> Colonel_Panic: boot menu, just select it with arrow keys
<Colonel_Panic> oh ok]
<Lynoure> It cannot run when the system is in normal use
<Colonel_Panic> so there's nothing I can do to fix the broken links in the menu?
<Lynoure> sorin_: Kubuntu is an Ubuntu
<Colonel_Panic> I want to remove them
<Lynoure> sorin_: oops, wrong tab complete
<Lynoure> skole: Kubuntu is an Ubuntu
<Lynoure> skole: So it might be just telling you there is a 8.04 to upgrade to
<sorin_> ce ma
<skole> And is hardy heron better?
<Lynoure> Colonel_Panic: Yes, find the broken memory, exchange it
<Colonel_Panic> Lynoure, how can I edit my menu?
<Colonel_Panic> it's not even certain that that's the problem
<Lynoure> Colonel_Panic: If you just want to patch the symptoms and not treat the cause, I really cannot help you
<Lynoure> Colonel_Panic: someone else might.
<Colonel_Panic> this is a relatively new computer and these problems just started today
<Colonel_Panic> but I'll try it
<Lynoure> Colonel_Panic: Plenty of new computers arrive with borderline broken memory
<Colonel_Panic> I built this thing myself
<Colonel_Panic> I need some damn sleep anyway
<Colonel_Panic> ttyl
<skole> Is ubuntu 8.04 better than kubuntu gutsy gibbon?
<Alarm> goodmorning. i have installed kubuntu 8.04 with kde3.5.9 . i own a nvidia 8600gs, just installed from the adept installation the NVidia binary X.Org driver ('new' driver) , but i do not see any nvidia logo neither a nvidia configuration utility
<Lynoure> skole: 8.04, aka Hardy was better at least for me
<Lynoure> skole: Hibernation that did not work for me in Gutsy started working for me in Hardy again
<hamilton> hello
<skole> Do anyone have experiance with smart board programs?
<hamilton> what's is the best Ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<Lynoure> hamilton: to me is the freedom to change things and to share and contribute
<Darkrift2> you shoudl go to microsoft and ask them if they like windows or mac more
<Darkrift2> you are in a kubuntu channel, my GUESS is most ppl in here prefer kubuntu over ubuntu
<Lynoure> hamilton: Oh, if you meant which is best, those are not exclusive
<Darkrift2> and vice versa if you join #ubuntu
<Lynoure> hamilton: you can have both the Ubuntu and kubuntu desktops, and choose per case which you use. and you can use KDE programs from Gnome and viceversa
<Darkrift2> i wanna know how im uploading a torrent at 260K when my upload is 2mb
<hamilton> what's the fast in old machines  KDE or  Gnome
<Lynoure> Darkrift2: it might have some upload limit in the settings, and you would not want to use 100% of your uplink anyway, that would mean no irc...
<Darkrift2> no, i mean im uploading at almost 4x what my connection should handle
<Lynoure> hamilton: Neither is really ideal for really old machines. How old is your old
<Lynoure> Darkrift2: no, it's K, not M
<Darkrift2> fastest ive ever gotten on this connection i pay for was 116k upload
<Darkrift2> i know the different between bits and bytes
<Darkrift2> i also know the formulas
<Lynoure> Darkrift2: Well, I then just don't understand what you mean
<Lynoure> 260K seems totally typical upload with torrents
<Lynoure> and it's clearly less than what you said the maximum was (2MB)
<skole> I have a question about downloading smart board software. Under system requirements it says that I need ubuntu 6.06. Will it work with Kubuntu 8.04?
<Darkrift2> erm, sorry, 450k, not 250k
<Darkrift2> and it peaked at 650k for about 20 seconds straight
<Darkrift2> the 450k was sustained for over 2 minutes
<Darkrift2> its just a lot faster than any speeds ive gotten before
<Lynoure> Darkrift2: just enjoy it :)
<Darkrift2> oh, i will lol
<skole> The adress to smart board is: http://www2.smarttech.com/st/en-US/Support/Downloads/SBS/SBSv97Linux.htm
<Lynoure> skole: oh, that's one of those cool whiteboards...
<Lynoure> skole: I've never had the chance to play with them, but if the manufacturer offers Linux software for them, I'd expect them to support any problems you have related, too. Though people here can probably help with some things
<skole> yes! And I don't want to use MS windows. I had a problem downloading the linux version of the program package I need to make my computer work. Now I'm doownloading kubuntu 8.04, and then we will see :)
<Lynoure> skole: seems they require registration for download...
<skole> yes, but not fore a trial period of 30 days.
<Lynoure> skole: it asks me for all sorts of info even for just http://www2.smarttech.com/st/en-US/Support/Downloads/download.htm?file=software%2fSBS%2flinux%2f9.7680%2fsmartboardsoftware9.7.68.0.package.tar.gz&referrer=SBS%2fSBSv97Linux&eula=1
<skole> Im at 65% of my 8.04 download... i'm not checking anything right now :)
<Lynoure> skole: If you cannot download it at all, best to contact the company. I don't think Kubuntu comes with any SmartTech tools, though maybe you can use it with some normal office suites
<Lynoure> skole: :)
<skole> The problem last time was not the download, but running the program. I got a bug message. I'm hoping that 8.04 will help me. I can not prolong using the damn thing any longer. My pupils are starting to get anoying!
<Lynoure> skole: Do you remember what the error was?
<Lynoure> skole: If it is the SmartTech program misbehaving, then it's clearly their problem, but if it's something with permissions or missing libraries, that's easier
<WasTe[Bre]> i need help, i was try in to install kubuntu 7.10 and 8.04 and both instalation at 50% shows error
<chrrr> Has anyone attempted to use windows dynamic partitions while in ubuntu?
<Lynoure> hasty, hasty.
<skole> It is a tar.gz file, and I think I have to use the terminal window to istall it. But I am not a good terminal window user :)
<siegie> skole: is there no .deb file?
<Lynoure> skole: yes, you are right.  tar -zxf filename will unpack it, and usually inside there is a README file or something that gives step by step for the installation
<keldrona> I have a problem. I'm trying to install xwWidgets but when I write "sudo ./configure", it exits this message:
<keldrona> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... no
<keldrona> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<keldrona> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<keldrona> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<keldrona> configure: error:
<jpds> keldrona: Install: libgtk2.0-dev and please use pastebin.ubuntu.com next time.
<keldrona> (i have used paste.ubuntu.com)
<WaStE[bRe]> am instaling kubuntu but instalatio 7.10 and 8.04 shows error at 50% [dvd read fault]
<WaStE[bRe]> but evrythin work fine
<Pliskin>  hi :) my superkaramba wigdets do not appear :/ help ?
<Pliskin> (sorry for my english
<Pliskin> I am using KDE3.5.10
<Caemyr> hiya
<Caemyr> could you please keep your trolls locked up properly?
<Caemyr> one of them, nicked sebastian_, has managed to get out
<Caemyr> and troll on #windows
<Caemyr> thanks in advance
<harpreet> how i compress files?
<sbucat> harpreet: ark
<sbucat> harpreet: select files --right butto
<sbucat> button
<harpreet> sbuca
<sbucat> cmpress to---
<harpreet> sbucat: no that does not work..
<sbucat> :S
<sbucat> have u ark ?
<rickympl> hi, trying to upgrade to 8.04 using adept, but the version upgrade button does not appear.
<sbucat> harpreet: sudo apt-get install ark
<sbucat> harpreet: maybe better             sudo apt-get install --reinstall ark
<harpreet> sbucat, thank you , let me try
<piero_O> hi
<keldrona> sorry guys, still getting this message:
<keldrona> If you still get this error, then check that 'wx-config' is
<keldrona>     in path, the directory where wxWidgets libraries are installed
<keldrona>     (returned by 'wx-config --libs' command) is in LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<keldrona>     or equivalent variable and wxWidgets version is 2.8.0 or above.
<skole> Im upgrading my system from gutsy to kubuntu 8.04, but it stops at 75 %, What to do?
<skole> It says if i terminte the upgrade, my system might not work after it
<abaddon> hi
<AcidUk> how do i find out the device my usb modem is connected as Ie /dev/modem  ?
<darkbring__> hello
<darkbring__> using the 'mount' command
<skole> My update to kubuntu 8.04 stalled at 75%, What to do?
<wiehan> skole: I'm not sure but can't you do sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<skole> Im trying it now. thx
<wiehan> the updater is quite smart, it has happened to me before as well, It will sort it self out, even if you restart your computer before finishing the upgrade
<wiehan> it just continues later on
<skole> It returns :E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is anither process using it?
<wiehan> well.. I'm not sure, but I won't worry if I were you, read the above posts I wrote
<WaSTe[bRe]> i downloaded mozilla firefox 3.01 and i put icon od desktop and ist shell scriipt, how to put icons firefox?
<wiehan> How to speak the English
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: Sorry, I have difficulty understanding the question.
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: You want to put what icon where?
<WaSTe[bRe]> ok sorry for my english ill explain better
<WaSTe[bRe]> when i downloaded firefox, i dont know how to install it, and when i run firefox.sh, firefox loded and functional, i put that file [frefox.sh] on my desktop as a shortcut
<WaSTe[bRe]> and it has icon as a shell script, how to put to be firefox icon instead shell script
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: you can install firefox 3 through Adept, or just by  sudo aptitude install firefox-3.0
<WaSTe[bRe]> i run Adept
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: no need to install it from a script or a source code. It has been there, packaged for your Kubuntu already
<WaSTe[bRe]> how to instal mozilla from here?
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: easiest is just to type   sudo
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: easiest is just to type                    aptitude install firefox-3.0
<Lynoure> oops
<WaSTe[bRe]> ? :D
<Lynoure> sudo aptitude install firefox-3.0
<wincide> hi all
<WaSTe[bRe]> for konsole?
<WaSTe[bRe]> from*
<abaddon> yes
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: yes, it will ask you password, then install, and put it in your menu and all
<wincide> i work at greece and i need my kubuntu to read greek alphabet ... even in console, not only X. Now it's UTF8 but doesn't work.. any idea ??
<WaSTe[bRe]> should i enter the mozilla dir and type sudo aptitude... or ???
<abaddon> WaSTe[bRe]: no
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: it is not picky what directory you are in
<WaSTe[bRe]> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<WaSTe[bRe]> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<WaSTe[bRe]> Reading package lists... Done
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: you cannot have adept open at the same time, sorry forgot to say
<WaSTe[bRe]> Building dependency tree
<WaSTe[bRe]> Reading state information... Done
<WaSTe[bRe]> Initializing package states... Done
<WaSTe[bRe]> Building tag database... Done
<WaSTe[bRe]> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<WaSTe[bRe]> E: Unable to loc
<WaSTe[bRe]> this what i get
<WaSTe[bRe]> Lynoure thnx a lot
<WaSTe[bRe]> its instaling now
<WaSTe[bRe]> u are the MAN! :D
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: I hope not... I'm a woman :)
<abaddon> :P
<WaSTe[bRe]> :D
<WaSTe[bRe]> u are the WOMAN! :D
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: Heh, glad to be of service
<WaSTe[bRe]> with thad sudo adopt install < i can install all program i download?
<WaSTe[bRe]> aptitude*
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: not all, but extremely many
<WaSTe[bRe]> thnx
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: all those show somewhere in adept too, but I'm less good with adept. I tend to do  apt-cache search foobar  to search.
<WaSTe[bRe]> doh?
<WaSTe[bRe]> :D
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: If you can't find something there, then ask here, someone might know where you can get it as a .deb package for (K)ubuntu
<WaSTe[bRe]> am newbie
<WaSTe[bRe]> ill first search for repository .deb
<keldrona> ...
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: The good thing about being a newbie is that everyone has been a newbie once and it does not last very long
<WaSTe[bRe]> true :D
<WaSTe[bRe]> nobody was born with knowleage
<WaSTe[bRe]> :D
<Lynoure> :)
<AcidUk> any one know how to find where ur device is , ie /dev/modem etc i have a speedtouch  modem via usb , kernal can see it bit I know what device its on to configure KPPP
<WaSTe[bRe]> how to mount ntfs file system in linux [i have windows partitions]
<Lynoure> AcidUk: Speedtouch was somewhat hasslesome when I last paid attention to it, but that was some years back. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch might be helpful or totally obsolete
<WaSTe[bRe]> ok works fine now
<abaddon> AcidUk: u have neostrada?
<Lynoure> WaSTe[bRe]: If you had it when you installed, chances are it mounts already. Check under /media
<WaSTe[bRe]> yup works now
<AcidUk> <Lynoure.> will take a look and Abaddon no I hav't
<_oggy> what's the smallest metapackage for gnome in kubuntu? gnome-core or is there something smaller?
<WaSTe[bRe]> can i install .rpm file [in this case flash addon for mozilla]?
<dr_willis> WaSTe[bRe],   you really DONT want to use a rpm for flash
<WaSTe[bRe]> tar.gz?
<WaSTe[bRe]> to unpack it and run?
<dr_willis> WaSTe[bRe],  you can install flash from the reposiutories without doing all that work with tar.gz or rpms
<WaSTe[bRe]> dr_willis how?
<dr_willis> I belive the package 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' will install  the forrect flash and a fe3w other pacakges you will want for full multimedia support.. OR go read the !flash factoud url
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dr_willis> Kubuntu Tip #4 - you RARELY need to go to web sites and 'download stuff to install' the package manager should be the first place you look
<WaSTe[bRe]> Enable the Multiverse repository if you have not yet done so.
<WaSTe[bRe]> Install the package flashplugin-nonfree.
<WaSTe[bRe]> Restart your web browser. Flash should now work.
<WaSTe[bRe]> install the package flashplugon-nonfree i cant find it
<WaSTe[bRe]> where to find it?
<WaSTe[bRe]> i found it
<WaSTe[bRe]> :D
<dr_willis> after enabling repositories.. always 'sudo apt-get update' :) and perhaps 'sudo apt-get upgrade' befor installing anything else
<dr_willis> if you know the package name 'sudo apt-get install PACKAGE-Name
<WaSTe[bRe]> i found it in Adopt
<WaSTe[bRe]> and installed and its working :d
<dr_willis> much easier then messing with  rpm's and tar.gz's eh?
<mrxmike> brothers :P, yesterday i had to reinstall the 24.19 kernel, unfortunately - i dont have sound anymore
<mrxmike> 00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<mrxmike> it doesnt look like my drive module is loaded, i dont see it in lsmod either
<dr_willis> boot live cd/ see if sound works.. see what modules its loading
<dr_willis> then try manually loading the same ones. :)
<mrxmike> it works with live cd
<mrxmike> it worked till yesterday............... > till i had to reinstall my kernel
<dr_willis> live cd's are so handy
<mrxmike> (via repos)
<Dragnslcr> I've had this happen before. I think it was because the kernel version of the modules package didn't match the kernel
<Dragnslcr> Something like the modules being -i386 and the kernel being -generic
<dr_willis> Dragnslcr,  Ive seen simting like that in beta.. but never noticed why
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I never figured out how it happened
<Dragnslcr> Something to check for, though
<arte_> fftgg
<keldrona> does anyone could help me whit the wxconfig --unicode?
<FicaBlok38> hello, how to upgrade from Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4 to 8.10 Alpha 5?
<FicaBlok38> anybody?
<mrxmike> are there any newer kernels i can test?
<mrxmike> (experimental)?
<mrxmike> .. i dont wanna bake them myself though
<mrxmike> what package contains the snd-hda-intel kernel module?
<dr_willis> !find snd-hda-intel
<ubottu> File snd-hda-intel found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<dr_willis> Poor bot..
<mrxmike> it needs a spanking
<dr_willis> !spank
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spank
<FicaBlok38> hello, how to upgrade from Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4 to 8.10 Alpha 5?
<Roey> hi
<dr_willis> FicaBlok38,  i would check Ubuntu+1 for upgrade guides/urls/info
<Roey> I've installed the kde4 desktop; how do I start konqueror from KDE4 instead of Konqueror 3.5.9?
<dr_willis> and i dont reccomend upgrading at this time.. Unless you just want to tryit for fun
<Roey> hey dr_willis
<dr_willis> Roey,  i was thinking most of the kde4-aps had -kde4 in their names.
<dr_willis> konq<tab> perhaps?
<Roey> dr_willis:  yeah but I don't see a konqueror-kde4
<Roey> dr_willis:  yeah I tried
<Roey> btw, I read "guids/urls/info" as girls/info
<dr_willis> Perhaps its not called that any more. isent it dolphin now?
<Roey> "I would check Ubuntu+1 for girls/info"
<Roey> dr_willis:  dolphin is the file manager; Konqueror is still the web browser
<dr_willis> Roey,  no idea then. I rareky use konq. as a web browser.
<Roey> ah ok
<s0101> anybody who knows how to change menu colour after installing gnome-color-chooser from synaptic?
<dr_willis> The kde menus? Theres the color settings/teme customization tool to set those colors...
<dr_willis> not surwe what that has to do with your gnomecolorchooser tool.
<s0101> but i have installed gnome-color-chooser because i just want to change the colur
<s0101> the themes can sometimes frezze etc
<s0101> i need some instructions
<dr_willis> gnome color chooser just lets you click on a color on the srceen and it shows you what color it is in the  gnome-color-choser program I thought
<dr_willis> it dosent actually 'change' any colors.
<s0101> so how can i change them?
<dr_willis> The kde menus? Theres the color settings/teme customization tool to set those colors...
<s0101> where can i find it?
<dr_willis> Explore the themes/appearances tools thers a  color tool in there somewhere
<s0101> ok
<s0101> thanks going to try
<dotancohen> #kopete
<coline> Heii !
<s0101> do you know how to make the menus transparent i have managed to do that with the panel but the menus are still orginal
<s0101> i accualy found the colour tool but that dosent let me make them transparent
<dr_willis> I think you have to enable the composite extension to get transparent stuff like that.
<dr_willis> or use ccsm/compiz perhaps
<s0101> ok
<s0101> cheers
<s0101> ccsm dosent let me change anything of course i see all the options but when i change nothing happends
<dr_willis> some times it gets 'stuck' and changes dont take admient effect.  I recall useing the 'flat file' for settings under general tab helped that.. but i  thought they had fixed that issue.
<Caracas> a channel in Spanish
<Caracas> -----
<Caracas> estan mudo o que
<bibstha> anyone with openjdk and java appets running in ff?
<shadowhywind> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-shadowhywind" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<shadowhywind> opss
<shadowhywind> hay all i am running into this error when i do a sudo command any ideas?
<Caracas> pon xp
<Caracas> formatea el pc
<s0101> i have some problems related to when i uninstalled compiz
<s0101> after restart all my windows are in the top of the screen so i cant see file edit etc
<s0101> compiz has cut of a part of the window
<HUNTER_byte> Is any disk partitioning program with a frontend on Kubuntu LiveDVD?
<s0101> i cant minimize the windows
<linkleguerier> Hi/Salut
<s0101> at the moment i am thinking about win xp
<s0101> :(
<s0101> plz help i just want my old settings from before i installed compiz
<dr_willis> You shouldent of unintalled compiz. you should of just disabled it.
<s0101> should i install it again?
<dr_willis> theres some fix for removing it proerly but i forget what it is.
<s0101> everything went slow with compiz
<dr_willis> the COmpiz support channel is the place to ask perhaps..
<dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dr_willis> I dont use compiz any more. as a 'quick' fix, you could do alt-f2 and run 'kwin --replace' perhaps.
<strange_> Прив
<dr_willis> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<darth_chatri> i'm trying to get the guidance power manager to work with a WM called ion. when i suspend (to ram) the screen doesnt get locked. do i need to start some service to do this?
<dotancohen> Does anyone know how to configure Kopete to close tabs on middle click in KDE 3.x?
<dotancohen> This works for konqueror: kwriteconfig --file konquerorrc --group "FMSettings" --key MouseMiddleClickClosesTab --type bool true
<dotancohen> But I'd like similar behaviour for Kopete as well.
<linux_> всем привет
<ghostcube> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sonofusion82> hello..  i m currently using hardy with KDE4
<sonofusion82> i m wondering if there is a list of mirrors for ppa.launchpad.net?
<dthacker> Hi,  I'm looking for recommendations for a Bayesian spam filter to use with kontact.  What packages have you found that work well?
<kay> hello
<shadowhywind> where is the dolphin service menu file? I can't seam to find it
<mindspin> after upgrading to hardy, I am not more able to access my camera, when I plug in the camera, it is recognized but I get the error. klauncher: unknown protocol "camera"
<Denise> dolphins live in bands
<mindspin> furhermore, I am unable to booz any of the 2.6.24 kernels the machine always hangs
<mindspin> boot
<darwing> hola como esta
<mindspin> any idea how to fix that camera issue?
<eleni> help, i changed screen, i have the correct analysis, drivers, fonts BUT 1- i see very ugly and unclear all the fonts (can't read) 2-i cannot see any other fonts but english although i have installed other languages too (greek) any ideas? thanx in advance
<eleni> (my encoding is ok too)
<tcleval> i cant make ARK open RAR files, how can i fix that?
<peluza> k3b ya lo tengo
<peluza> desde hace rato
<peluza> pero no se utilizarlo
<Colonel_Panic> Well, I just completed memtest86+
<Colonel_Panic> no memory errors
<Colonel_Panic> why will the KDE menu editor not edit the menus?
<Colonel_Panic> I'm trying to remove the links to Firefox 2 and Firefox 3
<Colonel_Panic> why will the KDE menu editor not edit the menus?
<Colonel_Panic> I'm trying to remove the links to Firefox 2 and Firefox 3
<dal-home> hey all, anyone know of a way to set up konqueror so that if I've already got a file copy or move process running any subsequent file copies or moves that I tell it to do are held in a queue until the first one is finished?
<gebrito> Buenos Dias
<gebrito> soy nueva en kubuntu 8.04, alguien  me puede ayudar con una dudaç
<gebrito> como puedo comparti mi iimpresora con otras dos maquinas en red
<gebrito> que tienen ubuntu 8.04 instalado
<gebrito> la impresora esta en mi kunbuntu y es una hp deskjet 810c
<BluesKaj> !es, gebrito
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es, gebrito
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gebrito> auch, este canal ha sido en ingles,
<gebrito> gracias , ya me cambio
<gebrito>  <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es, gebrito, I'm a new kubuntu user
<gebrito> thaks folks
<gebrito> we see the next time
<aziz> what was the command for listing the size of the contents of a folder?
<m_tadeu> hi everyon
<m_tadeu> I'm having a bt of a problem with my kmix
<m_tadeu> the master channel is not controling my sound as a whole
<m_tadeu> so if the master channel value is 0 I still have sound
<m_tadeu> and have to set pcm too
<sybux> Hi all, I'm looking for a good usenet newsreader with automatic binary reassamble if possible
<kb> Überarbeitete Zitatesammlung! Powered by Ruby on Rails! Code by klausbyte, hosted by airbuspilot :o :) http://bash.gentoo64.net !!
<kb> awrum ist amsg in konversation immer für alle channels in allen netzwerken oO dasi st schon das zweite mal das mir so eine peinlichkeit entsteht
<KiDFlaSh> hallo
<Colonel_Panic> I can't edit my manu items
<Colonel_Panic> menu
<BluesKaj> kb !de
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<vasy_> hi
<vasy> hi
<BluesKaj> Colonel_Panic, right click on the kicker icon and choose menu editor
<anom01y> huys Im having an issue with my alsa. At first I was told to remove my tv tuner card because it might be confusing alsa, so I did that,
<Colonel_Panic> OK I did that
<Colonel_Panic> I edit the menu and hit nsave, but it doesn't make the changes
<anom01y> but I still get the same problems, it seems as though flash videos kill alsa, then I use alsaconf to fix and it says "can't find any pnp devices"
<anom01y> "no PNP or PCI card found"
<Colonel_Panic> if I upgrade to KDE4, would that fix the problems?
<anom01y> why do I have to reset the computer just to get alsa to work ????????
<anom01y> alsa-conf doesnt detect anything, alsa force-reload does nothing... but if I reset, It will have around 75% chance of working
<Colonel_Panic> if I upgrade to KDE4, will that be likely to solve my problems with the menu?
<anom01y> Colonel_Panic: I've never been able to get any help here
<anom01y> but whats the problem with the menu ?
<Colonel_Panic> how reassuring
<Colonel_Panic> I've gotten some help occasionally
<anom01y> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Colonel_Panic> I can't edit my menu entries
<Colonel_Panic> menu editor either doesn't work at all or it hangs when I hit the Save button
<anom01y> ohh really thats weird, what about on another user ?
<Colonel_Panic> I only have one user
<Colonel_Panic> on the system
<anom01y> hmm I had that problem once, trying to think what you could do to fix it
<Colonel_Panic> shold I create another user space?
<anom01y> you could try, and if that works
<anom01y> hmm one sec..
<anom01y> you might be able to copy ~/.kde from the new user to the current user (you'd have to change all the permissions over though)
<anom01y> Colonel_Panic: was it always like that ?
<TheMaxzilla> How do you get the Mac-like doc on Kubuntu / Ubuntu? What's the package name?
<starenka> what is mac-like doc
<bdizzle> I keep having this problem with the screensaver that when it asks me for my password to unlock, the screensaver goes over the password box, making me have to do it without being able to see the box
<TheMaxzilla> starenka: It's exactly like this, on the bottom of the screen. ( http://blog.myfenris.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/desktop.png )
<TheMaxzilla> I think it's what Macintosh computers have...
<starenka> TheMaxzilla: you mean DOCK??
<starenka> :))
<TheMaxzilla> Whoops, yes. :D
<starenka> AWN Dock
<starenka> i guess
<starenka> maybe there are more
<Nece228> does ubuntu 8.10 will have better ati proprietary drivers?
<starenka> TheMaxzilla: i stumbled upon one article.. lemme find it http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2008/05/transforming-your-ubuntu-804-desktop-to.html
<starenka> starenka: it metions awn dock too
<avihayb> !ןך
<avihayb> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<TheMaxzilla> starenka: Thanks, it seems to work.
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<avihayb> !mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<avihayb> !mythubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythubuntu
<avihayb> mehh
<Nece228> omg why mythbuntu theme have ripped xp zune style metacity theme
<avihayb> to make it easyer to tansition from whatever the other thing is?
<abaddon> hi
<abaddon> what isbether qt3 or 4?
<Nece228> abaddon: i think qt4
<abaddon> Nece228: i try to build SuperKaramba and i have checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<abaddon> but when i install libqt4-drv i have still this error
<abaddon> ok solved
<SkEmO> bbl, have fun kthanksbye
<aswin> hi how do i change the system sound in 8.04
<artur_> When I try to start Kubuntu 8.04 in LiveCD mode, after choosing in the menu, is showed a screen having in the top the following:  BusyBox v1.1.2 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell... and many other things. What is it?
<floown> hello
<floown> what should I install in KDE4 to have a nice design with some GTK application like Firefox ?
<anshu> wow! I see questions, but no answers!
<artur_> and (initramfs), that i can type commands after.
<slow-motion> hi
<anshu> hey slow motion
<carutsu> hello, I'm using KDE4.1, how can I activate Key compositing?
<carutsu> also known as "dead keys"
<stinkyNygger> hi
<stinkyNygger>  i have celeron with 512MB sdram and PCI nvidia card
<stinkyNygger> what is the latest desktop cube/eye candy?  xgl, beryl, compiz ?
<davidedmundson> compiz
<stinkyNygger> davidedmundson:  thanx, why so many of them ?
<davidedmundson> xgl is a technology that allows beryl/compiz to work. It is now built in
<davidedmundson> so that leaves two
<stinkyNygger> ahh
<davidedmundson> there was compiz
<davidedmundson> then some people wanted to have effects that made everything look like it was on fire all the time
<davidedmundson> so the compiz people said "no, this is about usability fuck off"
<stinkyNygger> id hate to spend a day figuring out how to install compiz and fiddling with linux shit. and then a week later a new one comes out.
<davidedmundson> so they made beryl
<davidedmundson> but in the process of adding all this "bling" they made the rest of it faster and better
<davidedmundson> because of this it all formed back into one project
<davidedmundson> simply "compiz"
<stinkyNygger> oh ok
<davidedmundson> so there's just one
<stinkyNygger> thanx pal
<artur_> When I try to start Kubuntu 8.04 in LiveCD mode, after choosing in the menu, is showed a screen having in the top the following:  BusyBox v1.1.2 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell... and many other things. What is it?
<artur_> and (initramfs), that i can type commands after.
<MrKennie> artur_: might be worth selecting the "check cd for defects"
<artur_> MrKennie: i think there's no defect cause i've used the same cd to install in my laptop, and now, i'm using the linux.
<MrKennie> artur_: this might be of some help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=834640
<starenka> hi mounting a nfs share. exports are set as /print * (rw,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check,sync) target and source dirs have nobody:nogroup and 777. still if i mount the ntfs i cant write into the dir.. any clues?
<artur_> MrKennie: Thanks.
<emiliafaneite> hahaha
<starenka> {bump} any clues? pretty plz
<starenka> solved
<starenka> sorry
<starenka> :)
<ibkanat> is there a reason that i cant access my dvd?  cd works fine but cant read dvd.  I installed the kubuntu restricted
<ibkanat> could my fstab be messed up
<MrKennie> doubt that
<ibkanat> when I go to system settings disk filesystems it shows the drive but shows disabled when I go into administrator mode and clikc modify it gets enabled automatcially
<ibkanat> but shows the device as proc
<MrKennie> ibkanat: can you browse the dvd using dolphin file manager?
<ibkanat> what should I do???? Been searching and searching
<ibkanat> MrKennie no
<ibkanat> libdvd read and nav are installed
<MrKennie> ibkanat: is this a dvd movie?
<ibkanat> Yeah
<MrKennie> ibkanat: I see, use kaffeine and press the play dvd button
<ibkanat> doesnt work
<ibkanat> neither does vlc
<ibkanat> used too
<MrKennie> ibkanat: does it complain about libdvdcss?
<ibkanat> did before doesnt now
<MrKennie> you've added the medibuntu repository and installed libdvdcss2 right?
<ibkanat> oh wait just put in a dvd data and dolphin reads
<MrKennie> it should at least be able to browse even a movie
<ibkanat> medibuntu?
<MrKennie> !medibuntu | ibkanat
<ubottu> ibkanat: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ibkanat> ahh
<ibkanat> thanks
<MrKennie> np
<MrKennie> wow it's quiet in here tonight
<davidedmundson> is anyone here running Intrepid?
<MrKennie> not yet
<MrKennie> not me anyway
<mcas> hi
<davfigue> not intrepid yet
<mcas> i have a fresh intrepid installation and the color of my kde icon changes from blue to red to blue
<mcas> can anyone tell me why i have this?
<davidedmundson> mcas: fantastic. Could you bust open Dragon Player for me, and confirm it laods
<mcas> davidedmundson: it loads
<davidedmundson> thanks :-)
<mcas> can you help me with my problem?
<MrKennie> mcas: I think this is the wrong channel for intrepid related stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> mcas, davidedmundson: intrepidhelp in #ubuntu+1
<davidedmundson> is there a kubuntu+1 ?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> they're the same OS
<mcas> ok i have this problem with hardy, too :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> just a different DE
<Daisuke_Ido> mcas: no idea
<davidedmundson> yeah I know, but if it's very KDE app specific questions, I can understand them getting annoyed
<davidedmundson> me neither I'm afraid.
<Daisuke_Ido> davidedmundson: if it's intrepid related, that's the place for it, whether gnome or kde
<davidedmundson> ok. thanks
<Gast111> entschuldigung , falscher channel schönen abend noch
<artur_> I have a problem when a plug my USB Flashdisk. When I do this, that window where i select what i want to do (Open in a New Window, With DigiKam, ...), but when a choose Open in a New Window, the konqueror is started in the location "system:/media/sdb1" and an error dialog is showed with a message about "Denied Permissions". And then i have to mount in the Konsole and use 'kdesu konqueror /media/sdb1/' to be able to manage the Flash disk contents.
<artur_> I have a problem when a plug my USB Flashdisk. When I do this, that window where i select what i want to do (Open in a New Window, With DigiKam, ...), but when a choose Open in a New Window, the konqueror is started in the location "system:/media/sdb1" and an error dialog is showed with a message about "Denied Permissions". And then i have to mount in the Konsole and use 'kdesu konqueror /media/sdb1/' to be able to manage the Flash disk contents.
<user__> yo
<ign0ramus> hey all.  stupid question - how do i stop the screen from going black after a certain amount of time (ie, 10 minutes)?  I've disabled the screen saver, but the display (laptop) will still turn off
<ign0ramus> Power Manager doesn't seem to have an option for this
<artur_> I have a problem when a plug my USB Flashdisk. When I do this, that window where i select what i want to do (Open in a New Window, With DigiKam, ...), but when a choose Open in a New Window, the konqueror is started in the location "system:/media/sdb1" and an error dialog is showed with a message about "Denied Permissions". And then i have to mount in the Konsole and use 'kdesu konqueror /media/sdb1/' to be able to manage the Flash disk contents.
<Hamra> !pim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pim
<Hamra> !info kdepim
<ubottu> kdepim (source: kdepim): Personal Information Management apps from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 68 kB
<ign0ramus> artur_: what filesystem is the flash drive formatted as (NTFS, ext3, etc)?
<sean> Hey, anyone here with a ATI Radeon 9200??
<artur_> ign0ramus: I'm not sure, but as I often use it in windows of other computers , i guess it is NTFS or FAT
<artur_> ign0ramus: how could i asure?
<ign0ramus> artur_: if it is NTFS you, need ntfs-3g
<ign0ramus> *  sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g  *
<favro> sudo fdisk -l will tell what format it is
<artur_> ign0ramus: i tried this command and i saw that i already have this installed here.
<artur_> favro: thank's
<favro> np
<ign0ramus> artur_: have you tried chmod'ing?
<ign0ramus> artur_: what filesystem is it?  from what i've read, you cannot set permissions on a FAT filesystem...
<artur_> ign0ramus: /dev/sdb1               1        7872     2015216    e  W95 FAT16 (LBA)
<artur_> ign0ramus: is it?  FAT16 =/  ?
<ign0ramus> artur_: So it is FAT... that may be the problem.  Backup what you need on it, and reformat it as NTFS or FAT32
<favro> artur_: in konsloe type   groups   and see if you are in plugdev group
<artur_> favro:
<artur_> $ groups
<artur_> artur adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<artur_> my username is 'artur'
<ign0ramus> you are in plugdev.  that's good.
<ign0ramus> artur_: are you able to copy the flash drive's contents and reformat?
<artur_> ign0ramus: what i can't understand is that some time ago, the flash disk used to be mounted normally...
<artur_> ign0ramus: yes, i could do this.
<ign0ramus> artur: Upon reading the forums, some people have blamed kernel upgrades, but i'm not sure...
<artur_> ign0ramus: oic. i'll try to reformat first.
<favro> artur_: personally I wouldn't reformat - it won't help withe permissions - I would let the drive mount then do   sudo chown -Rv yourloginname:yourloginname /media/sdb1
<artur_> favro: before, when the flash disk used to be mounted normally, a folder used to be created first with the device name and then the name showed was changed to pen drive's name. But now i even don't have a folder associated with the flash disk, so there's no /media/sdX
<artur_> favro: so i did what you've suggested but with /dev/sdX, but nothing changed
<favro> artur_: so you have to manually mount it?
<artur_> favro: ok
<favro> artur_: the drive is /dev/sdb1 - from sudo fdisk -l above ^ - so I would   sudo mkdir -v /media/flashdisk
<favro> artur_: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/flashdisk
<favro> to mount the disk in the new dir
<favro> artur_: then   sudo chown -Rv yourloginname:yourloginname /media/flashdisk
<favro> and it should be writable
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> no sound
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> any ideas?
<favro> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<artur_> favro: when i tried this last command, a message about Error to change the own and about Operation not allowed was showed for each directory, sub-directory and files. Let's give up man. Thank's for the attention.
<HenryHeron> Hi, can someone please tell me if once I install kubuntu desktop over my ubuntu 8.04.1, that: one, I am able to access my ubuntu installed programs: & two, if I can safely uninstall it if it (kubuntu) presents unforseen problems? Thanks.
<favro> k
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> got 2x HDA Intel(ALC883 Analog) both grayed out
<artur_> favro: i'm very thankful for the attention!
<favro> artur_: np :)
<favro> MitsuoDeshoDesho: lsmod | grep intel  return anything?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> favro, yes, among the lines snd_hda_intel 344600 4
<HenryHeron> Don't mean to be rude, but is there someone here who has a couple of minutes to answer a couple of ?s  ?
<favro> MitsuoDeshoDesho: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=845331 - says solved
<ign0ramus> HenryHeron: You can install kubuntu-desktop and still access all your regular files and you can uninstall with no repercussios
<favro> HenryHeron: !puregnome
<favro> oops
<favro> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<HenryHeron> ign0ramus: Great, thank you... one more, I accidentally down loaded the kde desktop (with another kde program) & the installer would not install because of a conflict with GNOMEppp (I use dial-up) is there some way round this?
<davidedmundson> HenryHeron: simple solution - uninstall the app it conflicted wtih.
<ign0ramus> HenryHeron: You can use KPPP instead if you want to try Kubuntu out, and always go back to GNOMEppp if you don't like it
<davidedmundson> conflicts are a mechanism of making sure you don't have two apps fight over something and do something silly
<davidedmundson> write down everything you install/uninstall then you'll be fine :-)
<HenryHeron> ign0ramus: & ubottu: & all Thanks much, I'll give it a try!
<ign0ramus> HenryHeron: ubottu is a bot
<ign0ramus> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<davidedmundson> :-)
<davidedmundson> damn, a bot just made me laugh..
<ign0ramus> gets me every time, as well :)
<davidedmundson> does it have others?
<davidedmundson> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<davidedmundson> aw
<HenryHeron> ign0ramus: thanks for the warning, I won't take its advice too seriously :)
<ign0ramus> tbh, i don't know that much about ubottu... but if its a typical IRC bot, here are some docs: http://l.armory.com/~cerise/cabinet
<ign0ramus> HenryHeron: ubottu is a great reference point.  You can use it to find info about KDE apps and such
<ign0ramus> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<davidedmundson> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<davidedmundson> !dragonplayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dragonplayer
<davidedmundson> !life, the universe and everything
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HenryHeron> ign0ramus: I also just received the "live cd" is there a major updating after using this for install?
<ign0ramus> HenryHeron: is it 8.04? Then yeah, there will be a bunch of package updates
<ign0ramus> HenryHeron: if you have updated and upgraded in a few weeks, there will be a bunch of package updates, though.
<ign0ramus> *if you haven't
<HenryHeron> Yikes... it was a two & a half day down load with ubuntu 8.04!
<ign0ramus> HenryHeron: You don't need to update at all if everything is working for you.  There are still plenty of people using Dapper.
<HenryHeron> ign0ramus: Ok, thanks again, one & all, you too ubottu.
<ign0ramus> np :)
<anom01y> ok my alsa problem is really starting to get to me, too bad noone has the balls to help me
<Daisuke_Ido> anom01y: your attitude sucks.
<ign0ramus> anom01y: it's probably because you act like a douche
<anom01y> yeah well its been like 5 months of asking nicely
<master_> What the preferred virtual machine host on kubuntu?
<anom01y> this channel has too many rules for asking questions
<ign0ramus> master_: i don't know if there's a preferred one, but Virtualbox works very nicely
<Daisuke_Ido> you ask the question and provide necessary detail
<anom01y> I don't mean to be rude or anything, Im just frustrated
<Daisuke_Ido> i fail to see what the problem is
<ign0ramus> anom01y: there's not a whole lot of "rules" to ask a question
<ign0ramus> anom01y: i guess "don't be a douche about it" may be the only one
<anom01y> something keeps crashing my alsa, not sure what it is, but I cannot restart it from a shell, I am forced to restart the computer.
<anom01y> my sound card is an onboard sound card (intel chipset),
<ign0ramus> anom01y: even * sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart * doesn't work?
<master_> ign0ramus: On my previous system, installed and used virtualbox until a security patch came in and made my kernel incompatible with it... that sucked.. I had to get virtualbox from debian, to fix the problem.
<anom01y> ign0ramus: no that does not work, neither does alsaconf
<davidedmundson> what do you mean "crashes" are you sure alsad dies?
<Daisuke_Ido> hasn't alsaconf not been included for some time?
<ign0ramus> master_: i had that problem too... just get the latest Ubuntu package from Sun, and re-install, and everything worked fine for me
<master_> ign0ramus: But now, I'm on the 64-bit kubuntu w/ kde 4 on my new 3 core AMD phenom w/ 4GB of RAM that I just put together..
<ign0ramus> master_: kept Vbox users intact and everything
<anom01y> well I just reset the computer, so it is working now, but I will see if I can recreate the problem
<master_> ign0ramus: yep.. that's what i did.. maybe I'll just go get it from sun right now.
<davidedmundson> you using KDE right?
<davidedmundson> 3?
<ign0ramus> master_: i'm not sure about 64bit... check the documentation
<anom01y> yes I am using kde 3
<davidedmundson> http://userbase.kde.org/ARts
<davidedmundson> arts is rubbish, and can "take over" the sound card
<davidedmundson> we can make arts give it up when it's not using it with this
<anom01y> hmm, yeah sorry this problem is so complicated I don't know what questions to ask
<davidedmundson> sound just "not working" isn't easy to diagnose, as sound goes through several systems and mixers and such
<ign0ramus> Where would the crash log for Alsa be found? Anyone?
<ign0ramus> anom01y: are you on a laptop or desktop?
<anom01y> desktop
<ign0ramus> anom01y: store-bought model? if so, what kind?
<anom01y> I am trying to get it to crash again, but its not.
<davidedmundson> intel cards do have a power save system - is that what you were getting at?
<anom01y> hmm, no I built it myself, how can I get the name of the sound cards ?
<anom01y> (card) ?
<davidedmundson> lspci -vv
<anom01y> do you think an onboard intel sound card would have a power save setting ?
<anom01y> http://pastebin.ca/1195965
<davidedmundson> bear with me, it's a long list..
<ign0ramus> anom01y: Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<davidedmundson> oh at the bottom!
<davidedmundson> that's not very intel sounding to me..
<ign0ramus> not at all
<ign0ramus> anom01y: does * lsmod | grep via * produce any more results?
<davidedmundson> quite often devices get rebranded and labels get stuck on, that has little corellation with that the device actually is
<anom01y> http://pastebin.ca/1195970
<anom01y> also: I while back I was told it might be because my tv/tuner card is interfering, so I removed that yesterday, but it did not solve my problem.
<master_> ign0ramus: I downloaded it for ubuntu 8.04 AMD64... How can I install it though? I forgot..
<ign0ramus> master_: a .deb file?
<davidedmundson> yeah, people use the word "might" because we have no specific idea, but a bunch of suggestions. and if one makes a difference then you can solve it
<master_> ign0ramus: yes
<ign0ramus> master_: *sudo dpkg -i <nameofpackage> *
<davidedmundson> like how ign0ramus is going with the module is crashing theory, and I'm sticking with arts is hogging the soundcard.
<davidedmundson> (btw, did you follow the instructions in my link)
<davidedmundson> sound is odd in linux it goes
<ign0ramus> davidedmundson: with the evidence given, it could be 100 different things
<anom01y> when I try to fix the problem, alsaconf gives me "unable to detect any PNP or PCI cards", and Amarok says "unable to load any sound drivers"
<davidedmundson> player -> mixer-> alsa-> driver -> device...
<davidedmundson> any of those could fix that.
<anom01y> so its like the soundcard is being removed from the computer when the computer is on.
<ign0ramus> anom01y: what settings do you have applied in KControl?
<anom01y> Kcontrol it is set to Alsa
<fannagoganna> a hack -- manually change the permissions on the device
<fannagoganna> change to 777 or something like that
<ign0ramus> anom01y: and if you set it to "autodetect", does it make a difference?
<master_> ign0ramus: ok.. it says it installed, but I entered "virtualbox" on the konsole and it claims virtualbox is not installed
<davidedmundson> if that was the issue surely alsaconf (which asks to be run as root) would still find it
<davidedmundson> *shrug*
<fannagoganna> sound on linux: still voodoo
<ign0ramus> master_: if it installed properly, there should be a link to the program in Kmenu > System
<fannagoganna> as in, if it does not work out of the box, good luck debugging
<anom01y> is there an alsa log file ?
<master_> ign0ramus: no such item on kmenu, but I found it using alt-f2 (KDE 4 is pretty cool)
<ign0ramus> master_: Try "VirtualBox" -- case sensitive
<davidedmundson> run dmesg
<davidedmundson> if anything..
<master_> ign0ramus: that was it
<ign0ramus> :-)
#kubuntu 2008-09-07
<anom01y> so if it crashes again I will run dmesg and paste the output to pastebin for you guys, sound good ?
<ign0ramus> anom01y: that's your best bet.
<anom01y> (er not if, I mean when)
<davidedmundson> heh, lets hope
<davidedmundson> also final solution
<davidedmundson> upgrade to intrepid...
<ign0ramus> or the latest kernel... but neither one can promise anything
<fannagoganna> btw, what kind of card do you have?
<davidedmundson> some VIA onboard thing.
<anom01y> http://pastebin.ca/1195977
<anom01y> that is dmesg output
<anom01y> because alsa did just recently crash (1 hr ago)
<anom01y> well a few times today actually
<davidedmundson> [   82.520698] hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.
<davidedmundson> huh...
<davidedmundson> hda-intel
<davidedmundson> anom01y: fyi it's not alsa crashing - it's the "driver" to the soundcard
<davidedmundson> but that's fairly incidental as far as you're concerned I imagine!
<anom01y> ok great looks like we are getting somewhere
<davidedmundson> good news -  intrepid kernel may well fix it...
<davidedmundson> as new = better
<davidedmundson> (sometimes)
<davidedmundson> also you have something to type into google
<davidedmundson> and next time it crashes run
<anom01y> well I did change sound cards without reinstalling alsa
<ign0ramus> anom01y: that could do it!  XD
<Darkrift2> hrmmmm, anyone know if magiciso is in the repos?
<davidedmundson> sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel ;  sudo modprobe snd-had-intel
<Darkrift2> apt-cache didnt seem to find it, but i didnt know if there was another way to find out
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: I'm sure it's in *some* repos... I don't get what you mean.
<anom01y> http://pastebin.ca/1195983
<davidedmundson> ign0ramus: it's a driver logging messages though...
<Darkrift2> id rather install it using apt if possible, but cant fidn it... not sure how to find out which repo would have it.... im used to just using what is available
<ign0ramus> anom01y: typo
<davidedmundson> no, it's not
<Darkrift2> is there a site or method of searching for other repos?
<ign0ramus> 'snd-had-intel' ?
<davidedmundson> oh yeah
<anom01y> ahh thanks
<davidedmundson> but the first part still failed
<ign0ramus> :)
<anom01y> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<ign0ramus> what's the command to stop running a module
<davidedmundson> modprobe -r
<davidedmundson> but it requires no apps are using that modeul
<davidedmundson> *module
<davidedmundson> you'll need to sudo /etc/init.d/alsa stop
<davidedmundson> close amarok
<davidedmundson> etc.
<Darkrift2> oh, didnt know magiciso wasnt free... nvm
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: what are you trying to do?
<Darkrift2> burn a uif file
<anom01y>  /etc/init.d/alsa not found
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: ok, hang on
<davidedmundson> urgh. I gotta be going
<davidedmundson> you've got a line to type into google
<davidedmundson> and I really recommend upgrading (just the kernel(?)) to intrepid
<anom01y> ok how do I do this ?
<anom01y> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<davidedmundson> pah, that wasn't very helpful
<davidedmundson> hold on.
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: see: http://wesleybailey.com/articles/convert-uif-to-iso
<anom01y> I tried following the instructions in that link before but I coulnd't get past the first stage lol
<anom01y> Click on System > Administration > Update Manager > Click on Check button > Apply all updates including kernel.
<anom01y> where is this "update manager" ???
<ign0ramus> anom01y: it was written for GNOME
<anom01y> ahh so what do I do for KDE ?
<ign0ramus> anom01y: you can find kernels in Adept by searching for "linux-image" and finding the latest one (highest number)
<anom01y> ok
<ign0ramus> anom01y: or you could "roll your own", but i strongly discourage it if you're not sure what you're doing
<intelikey> what's the syntax for a url to search for a key word on google.com ?
<anom01y> well hopefully this fixes the sound issue
<Darkrift2> ill check that out ign0ramus but the thread i was reading said that the convert rarely works and magiciso was the best way... hopefully that was wrong
<ign0ramus> intelikey: i'm not sure i understand your question
<anom01y> which, I believe, was caused from me changing sound cards without reconfiguring alsa (it just seemed to work, but it crashes once in a while)
<ign0ramus> anom01y: you can always purge and reinstall alsa, hopefully it will reconfigure itself properly as it did the first time
<intelikey> ign0ramus like say you want to search for "blah" for example.    http://google.com/search%blah  ???
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: do you own a copy of magiciso for Windows?
<Darkrift2> nope, thats why im trying this
<intelikey> what's the url syntax
<Darkrift2> rather try and stay with free sw
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: check google to see if mencoder can do this for you.  it's pretty robust
<Darkrift2> k
<favro> Darkrift2: there is a shareware version of magiciso that'll work in wine
<ign0ramus> intelikey: the way you're describing it, if you wanted to search for 'blah', you just type it in the search bar... i must not understand your question properly  :/
<Darkrift2> hrmmm, good to know... now i have a few options to try
<Darkrift2> thx again guys
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: yeah, i believe that magiciso has a 30 day trial, so you can at least get some work done for right now
<Darkrift2> oh
<Darkrift2> i need it once lol, so taht would work great
<intelikey> ign0ramus what search bar does the command line have ?
<ign0ramus> intelikey: ohhh... from a shell!  that makes more sense.  you didn't say CLI
<Darkrift2> my mother in laws xp restore cd is dead, so im having to dl an xp iso and the one i found that is oem and sp3 is in uif, so thats what all this is about
<Darkrift2> i need to try to use her cdkey, so i had to pick sp3/oem
<intelikey> ign0ramus it shouldn't matter where the url is called from
<ign0ramus> intelikey: it matters if you're using a browser
<anom01y> ok in adept_manager, there is linux-image-2.6.24-19 386,generic,openvz,rt,server,virtual,and xen
<anom01y> which one should I pick ?
<intelikey> ign0ramus why ?   why would using a browser to retrieve a page be different than using wget  ?
<intelikey> or curl ?
<anom01y> or should I just upgrade linux-image-generic ???
<intelikey> the remote host shouldn't care whether you have a browser or not
<anom01y> as it says "upgradable" beside it
<ign0ramus> intelikey: google uses "http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=KEYWORD" In English, anyway
<intelikey> ign0ramus k thanks.
<ign0ramus> intelikey: np
<ign0ramus> anom01y: generic should be good for you
<ign0ramus> anom01y: and you know that when you upgrade your kernel, you must reboot, right?
<anom01y> yes, do I have to uninstall the old kernel ?
<Hamra> no kidding!
<ign0ramus> intelikey: no, you don't have to
<Hamra> no need to
<ign0ramus> Hamra: you again!
<Hamra> i'm everywhere
<anom01y> so just install linux-image-2.6.24-19 generic ?
<ign0ramus> anom01y: keep in mind that when GRUB starts up, you will have your choice of kernel to load
<ign0ramus> anom01y: yup
<anom01y> ok thanks guys
<ign0ramus> anom01y: np.  hope that fixes your sound issue
<anom01y> yeah the current kernel is 2.6.24-16
<ign0ramus> Hamra: you still in #xkcd?
<Hamra> 2.6.24-19 is the only kernel that hibernate worked with for me
<Hamra> no
<ign0ramus> Hamra: i didn't like the vibe there today
<Hamra> i was too drowsy to catch up with everything there
<ign0ramus> Hamra: i'm with ya.  i like this channel because it moves slowwww  :-)
<Hamra> yes, it works better for slow heads like me :P even better, is mailing lists, i participate there a lot
<ign0ramus> Hamra: do you have any idea how to stop my laptop screen from timing out after like 15 minutes?  There's no option in Power Saver, and I've disabled the screen saver
<ign0ramus> Hamra: I'm trying to play Earthbound, and i have to keep tapping the touchpad to bring my display back
<Hamra> could be a BIOS option
<ign0ramus> Hamra: haven't checked in there in a while.  you could be right
<Hamra> check the acpi power options in the BIOS
<ign0ramus> Hamra: i think i'll do that now... it's been bothering me.  I've been playing Earthbound for a few days now.  I have no idea why I didn't play it as a kid
<Hamra> !inetlikey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetlikey
<anom01y> hey guys Im on the live cd right now because my grub is broken
<Digit4l> Hi
<Digit4l> Is there any program for managing rapidshare links ?
<anom01y> when installing the latest kernel in adept_manager, It asked if I wanted to keep the same menu.1st or use the one to be installed, I selected install the new one
<Hamra> what went wrong?
<Hamra> rapidshare links need managing?
<anom01y> well when I reset, It went to some basic grub menu, and every selection I tried (kernel) it sayd file not found
<anom01y> so my menu.1st got overwritten from installing the new kernel, now its broke
<anom01y> maybe there is a backup
<anom01y> what directory is menu.1st located at ?
<Hamra> do you know your partition scheme or not sure about it?
<anom01y> Hamra: not sure
<Hamra> in /boot/grub/menu.lst , but of course you can't look for it in that directory when using livecd
<tekstacy> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<anom01y> ok there is a menu.1st~ but, it will not show my latest kernel that I just installed
<Hamra> do you have 1 hard disk or 2?
<intelikey> hmmm        ****** Forbidden ******
<intelikey>      Your client does not have permission to get URL
<intelikey> missing cookies or something...
<anom01y> Hamra: I have 3
<anom01y> Im just going to copy menu.1st~ overtop of menu.1st
<Hamra> and kubuntu is installed on which one? first, second, third?
<draik> Hello all
<draik> I have a minor issue with Kaffeine. I keep getting this error message:
<draik> This DVD Video is encrypted. To be able to watch it you will need to install libdvdcss by running from a console: sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh. In some countries it is illegal to install the decryption software without permission from the video copyright holder.
<Digit4l> Is there any program for managing rapidshare links ?
<draik> I never got this error in the past. I did as instructed and it still gives me the same error message when I pop in a backup DVD.
<Hamra> draik: try in a terminal   sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<draik> Hamra: libdvdcss2 is already the newest version.
<ign0ramus> hey draik!
<draik> ign0ramus: Hey buddy. How's it been?
<Hamra> so any luck ign0ramus?
<ign0ramus> busy.... good, but busy
<ign0ramus> Hamra: nothing in the bios... no acpi options at all, actually.
<draik> Busy proves you're doing something
<ign0ramus> Hamra: a pretty sh*tty bios if you ask me ;)
<ign0ramus> draik: ... and that's why i 'deserve' a few drinks after work :)
<draik> Only a few, huh?
<ign0ramus> draik: on weekdays, yes.  weekends, otoh...
<Hamra> isn't there any python script like that of xkcd? the one that moves the mouse every few seconds?
<ign0ramus> Hamra: what a script to play a practical joke on someone?
<ign0ramus> Hamra: oh, i see, to stop the display from timing out... XD
<anom01y> how can I tell if I am running from the latest kernel ?
<Hamra> no, a script to keep the monitor from turning off, or screensavers running
<ign0ramus> --------.21 is the latest in the repos
<Digit4l> Is there any program for managing rapidshare links ?
<ign0ramus> anom01y: to check what you're running,  * uname -a *
<Hamra> what does one manage in rapidshare links?
<gx009> time
<ign0ramus> draik: the command you were trying to remember (like 3 weeks ago) is * dpkg -l *
<draik> What was I trying to do?
<anom01y> ok its still running from the old kernel, I was going to just reinstall the latest linux-image package because my grub got broke and I had to overwrite the menu.lst with the old one
<ign0ramus> draik: see if you had any packages named "x" installed
<draik> Oh
<ign0ramus> draik: we decided to go the n00b route and check Adept
<draik> Haha. Oh yeah
<ign0ramus> but it's * dpkg -l *
<gx009> time to see if i can make 8.10 install kde from gnome
<ign0ramus> draik: i don't know why i just thought of that...
<draik> The buzz wore off?
<ign0ramus> draik: yeah, but i'm off to the bar after i eat.  Damn hurricane storms here
<draik> I was out in San Antonio this weekend. Couldn't leave on Monday due to all refugees going to the shelter in SATX
<ign0ramus> draik: o_O  Sucks, dude.
<draik> Not really. I was with my girl and it all worked out :)
<ign0ramus> draik: haha
<ign0ramus> draik: hey, do you know how to stop my display from timing out (like when playing games or watching movies)?
<gx009> yours.. lol.. i got 3 OSes in one puter .. that beats your weekend
<ign0ramus> draik: i've disabled the screen saver, and there's no option in Power Manager...
<draik> ign0ramus: It shouldn't time out at all when playing DVDs.
<draik> ign0ramus: Check your DVD app
<ign0ramus> draik: no, but when watching stuff on hulu or whatever (streaming flash) it will
<draik> What the deuce?
<ign0ramus> ?
<ign0ramus> anom01y: any luck on the sound?
<anom01y> ok sorry how can I check which kernel I am running again ?
<anom01y> Im still trying to get the kernel to work :)
<ign0ramus> * uname -a *
<anom01y> (grub) I mean
<anom01y> hmm still running the old one for some reason
<ign0ramus> anom01y: you can uninstall your old kernel and do a * sudo update-grub *
<Hamra> anom01y: you booted the system? right? you/re not in the livecd anymore?
<ign0ramus> anom01y: is GRUB giving you the option of booting into the new kernel?
<Gigant0r> has anyone here got experience getting infa red remotes to work in ubuntu?
<Ashex> any way to have apt check for updates and automatically upgrade without every prompting me to update or enter a password?
<ign0ramus> Gigant0r: what, for like MythTV or something?
<Gigant0r> ign0ramus: xbmc actually
<ign0ramus> Gigant0r: hmmm.... :/
<Gigant0r> well, more specifically
<Gigant0r> if i run lsusb
<Gigant0r> and the device is not shown, is that the o/s not physically seeing it, or is there some configuration required before lsusb will show it
<draik> Anyone know how I can rid myself of that message from Kaffeine?
<ign0ramus> Gigant0r: i have no idea with xmbc.  sorry man.
<anom01y> btw: what is the proper way to run adept_manager ? I try kdesu adept_manager I get frequent crashes, same with sude adept_manager
<Hamra> Ashex: k-menu-->system-->adept manager , click the adept menu, choose manage repositories , updates tab, choose the appropriate choice
<Gigant0r> its not really an xbmc query tho..i can do the xbmc part if i can get the o/s to see it at all
<Gigant0r> dw i'll do some more googling
<ign0ramus> anom01y: * Adept Manager *
<ign0ramus> anom01y: Adept is known for crashing, btw  ;-)
<gx009> nah
<Ashex> Hamra, do I need the notifier running? or does it just add to cron?
<anom01y> ok thats good
<anom01y> so its not just me
<Hamra> Ashex: the notifier might notify you of updates, but if you chose to let adept download and install automatically, you need'nt worry about the notifier no more
<ign0ramus> anom01y: On Feisty, every time i checked a box to add a repository, Adept would crash, and I would have to re-open it to tick another box... It's gotten better since then, but not much
<Ashex> Hamra, okay, thanks :) I don't use the notifier so was curious
<Ashex> I update when I remember, but decided that it's safe to just let it update itself
<gx009> maybe you need to try a different puter
<Hamra> ign0ramus: it still does with me, this happens after you manually edit your sources.list
<Hamra> BTW, 3rd party repos, where are these stored? they aren't in sources.list
<ign0ramus> Hamra: that would explain it!
<Hamra> anom01y: hope it's good news you bring
<anom01y> ok I uninstalled the old kernel packages and ran sudo update-grub
<anom01y> but I am still running from the old kernel
<anom01y> I never did hit esc to pull up the grub menu though
<anom01y> I just let it run through
<Hamra> what's the point?
<anom01y> how do I get it to run by default the latest kernel that I just installed ?
<intelikey> Hamra third party repos are called multiverse
<anom01y> hmm I will be right back I am going to reset and try entering the grub menu
<gx009> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ign0ramus> how is he running on the old kernel if he uninstalled it? s:
<Hamra> good question
<intelikey> ign0ramus that's not a question. the question is will he be able to boot if he removed the running kernel
<intelikey> anyone can remove the running kernel.   it's already loaded/running.
<ign0ramus> intelikey: he did install the latest one, but said he uninstalled his old one...
<ign0ramus> ...and he's back
<Hamra> ahem
<intelikey> yes but you should never remove what's running until you have confirmed that the new can replace it.
<anom01y> ok I installed the latest kernel via adept, uninstalled the old kernel, ran update-grub, but I do not see the latest kernel in the grub menu upon bootup
<fiXXXerMet> How do I cycle to the next screen using the keyboard?
<fiXXXerMet> Er, not screen, but desktop / workspace
<intelikey> that's just common sense
<Hamra> so what kernel are you running now?
<ign0ramus> intelikey: right.  that's what i think he did, but i don't see how he's loading the old kernel if it's been uninstalled... (he's been rebooting over and over)
<ign0ramus> fiXXXerMet: alt+tab
<anom01y> I will double check adept
<ign0ramus> err.. ctrl+tab
<intelikey> fiXXXerMet it's actually adjustable.  kcontrol can be used to get there.   or khotkeys i think
<anom01y> hmm ok linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic is still installed, I guess I cannot uninstall it while its running from it ?
<anom01y> (thats the old one btw)
<intelikey> anom01y yeah you can.  but you probably shouldnt
<ign0ramus> anom01y: install the latest version, boot to it from GRUB,and if it works, you can uninstall the old one
<Hamra> anom01y: go to /boot , check what kernel images exist there, and manually edit the menu.lst file
<intelikey> anom01y never remove an older kernel until you have ironed the bugs out of the new one.
<Hamra> just copy paste the existing entry, and change the numbers in it
<intelikey> Hamra or use   sudo update-grub
<anom01y> that update-grub doesnt work,
<anom01y> I just edited menu.lst and changed all "24-16" to "24-19"
<Hamra> something is not working right with update-grub
<anom01y> yeah it did nothing for me
<Hamra> did you make sure you kept a 24-16 entry though?
<fiXXXerMet> intelikey: How do I change the hotkey in kcontrol?
<Hamra> you need to keep a fail-safe option in case 24-19 didn't work
<anom01y> no I just changed them all to 24-19
<fiXXXerMet> I looked through and can't find it
<intelikey> <anom01y> I just edited menu.lst and changed all "24-16" to "24-19"  <<< very bad idea
<Hamra> copy paste the few lines, and make sure you have a 24-16 entry and a 24-19 entry
<ign0ramus> fiXXXerMet: in kcontrol, search "keyboard shortcuts"
<anom01y> hmm ok I will try that
<intelikey> fiXXXerMet i'm sorry. if you can't find it there try khotkeys   it should be easier for you
<fiXXXerMet> intelikey: Found it in kcontrol.  Thanks!
<Hamra> i gtg for now
<Hamra> good night everyone
<Hamra> it's 3:20 am here
<Judo> Can anyone tell me what packages I need to get Dragon Player to actual work?
<Judo> actually*
<anom01y> ok so I did what you told me to do (copy and past stuff inside the menu.1st)
<anom01y> but, when I try to run off the newest kernel, It puts me to a prompt and doesnt load kde
<anom01y> asking me to log int
<intelikey> !ati | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ign0ramus> anom01y: Hamra, the person suggesting that has left
<intelikey> vidio driver issue most likely
<anom01y> well my xorg.con never changed
<intelikey> anom01y of course not
<intelikey> what does that have to do with anything ?
<anom01y> isnt there a step by step instruction manual to upgrade the kernel anywhere ?
<intelikey> anom01y normaly it's one step    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ign0ramus> anom01y: i would recommend reinstalling your kernels from adept, and then running * sudo update-grub *.  This is a very simple process, and should clean out your (probably) corrupted conf file
<intelikey> well   two if you need to   sudo apt-get update   #first
<ign0ramus> intelikey: when you install a new kernel, doesn't APT offer to 'fix' your GRUB for you?
<anom01y> yes I selected "install newer menu.lst" and I coulnd't turn my computer on
<intelikey> offer ?   i thought that was automatic unless you messed with the /boot/grub/menu.lst or /etc/kernel*   and disabled it
<anom01y> so I copied the backup menu.lst~ over menu.lst
<ign0ramus> intelikey:  you may be right
<anom01y> and manually edited it from there, copying and pasting the existing items and replacing the .16 to .19
<intelikey> anom01y what vidio chip ?
<anom01y> nvidia
<ign0ramus> anom01y: i know what someone else told you, but for this, you *do not* have to manually edit a config file
<ign0ramus> anom01y: it will only complicate things if you're new to the process
<intelikey> and this new kernel   did it come from the repos and did a linux-restricted* of the same version come with it ?
<ign0ramus> intelikey: he installed the latest version of his current kernel (generic)
<anom01y> ? I dont know I just installed linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<ign0ramus> the newest is 2.6.24-21
<anom01y> well I never seen that there
<intelikey> if the answer to either of those ^ is no. then you have no vidio driver "nvidia" for that kernel.   i.e. xorg can't start.
<anom01y> ahh maybe I forgot apt-get update
<ign0ramus> anom01y: do that, and then a dist-upgrade
<anom01y> ok will that fix the kernel (properly install it ) ?
<ign0ramus> anom01y: hopefully :)
<intelikey> it should install the latest "supported" kernel
<anom01y> should I just change menu.lst to the way it used to be (remove the entries for the new kernel ) ?
<ign0ramus> anom01y: if it asks you if you want it to edit your grub, say yes
<gx009> you can edit /part fail
<intelikey> + restricted nvidia driver
<ign0ramus> intelikey: is that necessary to boot X?  Does a livecd have the nvidia driver?
<anom01y> yes
<anom01y> I can use a live cd
<intelikey> if you use "nvidia" as your driver   yes
<intelikey> if you use "vesa"  or  "nv"  then no.
<anom01y> I hate doing dist-upgrades they scare me
<ign0ramus> intelikey: so the livecd includes the nvidia restricted driver, but the generic kernel does not.  is that correct?
<intelikey> don't be alarmed  apt-get dist-upgrade is not a version upgrade
<anom01y> I still dont think its going to do much about the kernel
<intelikey> only if you change the sources.list to a new version will that happen
<intelikey> anom01y we'll see.
<intelikey> anom01y catch me up.   what was the "origenal" issue ?
<anom01y> intelikey: I just installed the latest linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic, and I was aksed what to do with menu.lst, I selected update to the new one (not default selection)
 * intelikey taps desk on fingrenail
<anom01y> my grub broke, so I had to manually edit the menu.lst to fix it
<anom01y> then I tried sudo update-grub, that did nothing
<anom01y> then I tried editing the menu.1st and changing .16 to .19 and rebooting
<anom01y> that put me to a login prompt in a shell (kde didn't load)
<anom01y> so now I am just doing a dist-upgrade
<intelikey> so a kernel upgrade is/was the origenal problem ?
<intelikey> anom01y do you have pastebinit installed ?
<intelikey> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<anom01y> I dont know I might just reinstall the entire thing all this work seems useless
<intelikey> it is useless.
<intelikey> computers are useless
<anom01y> everything I try breaks something
<ign0ramus> anom01y: you did the update && upgrade?
<anom01y> I am in the middle of a upgrade right now
<ign0ramus> this is simple stuff... you really shouldn't give up this easilhy
<ign0ramus> *easily
<anom01y> I've been at it for 2 hours lol
<ign0ramus> anom01y: ok, hang tight... did the upgrade include the newest kernel?
<ign0ramus> it should have.
<anom01y> I didnt see it because I already installed it manually
<ign0ramus> anom01y: you said you didn't have the newest kernel installed because you didn't update!
<ign0ramus> anom01y: i think a communication issue is causing the bulk of the problems
<intelikey> computers are useless, time consuming, diversions; that have robbed us of our familes and friends, stolen our money, and ruined our ability to think clearly.      or maybe not.
<anom01y> ign0ramus: sorry yeah I did the update and checked if the kernel I installed was the latest and it was
<ign0ramus> anom01y: ok, so has the upgrade completed?
<anom01y> (sorry) yeah that was not an issue, I think I just did an update yesterday or something anyway
<intelikey> anom01y tell me when the upgrade completes
<anom01y> nope just about
<anom01y> ok
<ign0ramus> anom01y: if you updated yesterday -21 would've been in your repos! GAH!
<ign0ramus> anom01y: ok, it's done?
<anom01y> 95%
<intelikey> that's % of the dl process
<anom01y> hmm yeah I did an update and I never saw anything over .19
<anom01y> I have a feeling my system is going to be screwed after this upgrade
<intelikey> not unless you screwed the sources.list
<ign0ramus> anom01y: couldn't be worse than what you've done manually :)
<intelikey> ign0ramus wanna bet
<anom01y> Setting up linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic (2.6.24-19.28) ...
<ign0ramus> intelikey: no thanks:)
<anom01y> that was outputted :)
<anom01y> ok DONE !
<ign0ramus> ok... i don't know what you were doing before.  installing a package is kind of the easy part about linux
<anom01y> well I've installed many packages, but getting grub to detect the kernel I just installed wasn't easy
<intelikey> anom01y good.  copy your menu.lst some place safe  /root maybe   and sudo update-grub
<ign0ramus> * sudo update-grub *
<ign0ramus> what intelikey said.
<intelikey> or move it there would be even better
<anom01y> ok update-grub looks like it worked
<ign0ramus> of course it did...
<anom01y> yeah I just copied it
<ign0ramus> *headdesks*
<intelikey> anom01y test it.
<anom01y> ok brb thanks
<intelikey> we'll be hidding here some place
<ign0ramus> wow.  installing a package in just under 3 hours!  you saw it here first
<ign0ramus> haha
<ign0ramus> i wanna help the kid, but my god...
<intelikey> ign0ramus some times the help here can run you around the block first     you know that.
<WaSTe[bRe]> hi all
<WaSTe[bRe]> how to opet theme manager in kubuntu?
<WaSTe[bRe]> kde theme manager?
<intelikey> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ign0ramus> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<intelikey> err not sure that's it...
<WaSTe[bRe]> no themes, i install a theme and whete to find it to use it?
<WaSTe[bRe]> there is not theme manager unde system settings
<intelikey> yeah that's it    ^
<ign0ramus> WaSTe[bRe]: kcontrol - kdmtheme manager
<WaSTe[bRe]> thnx
<ign0ramus> WaSTe[bRe]: make sure your themes are kdm compatible and you'll be set
<intelikey> or kcontrol > look & feel > themes    depending
<intelikey> could be kde not kdm
<WaSTe[bRe]> its kdm
<anom01y> k cool all looks good I think
<anom01y> and, its running from 24.19
<ign0ramus> anom01y: good.  now for your alsa issue...
<intelikey> anom01y so you have other issues    or no ?
<anom01y> ok the sound is working now
<anom01y> the only way I can test it is by seeing if it ever crashes again
 * ign0ramus praises Shuttleworth
<anom01y> so, if that happens I will be back
<intelikey> anom01y and you have a junk kernel lying around ?
<anom01y> thanks again for your guys help and patience
<anom01y> yeah I guess I will manually remove that old kernel when I get back
<ign0ramus> anom01y: hang on...
<anom01y> ok
<anom01y> when I apt-remove the old kernel just run update-grub again ?
<intelikey> anom01y k.   if all is well with you,   all is well with me.
<ign0ramus> anom01y: yes.
<anom01y> ok
<intelikey> yep
<anom01y> thanks guys
<anom01y> greatly appreciate it
<anom01y> :)
 * ign0ramus breathes a sigh of relief
<intelikey> now i'll go back to trying to write a google script
<ign0ramus> i'm going to get some hard liquor  ;)
<ibkanat> I am having trouble playing dvd(movies) on my drive.  I installed the restricted drivers but doesnt work in kubuntu or windows?  Just got it back from hp?
<ibkanat> but it reads dvd data
<ibkanat> weird
<ign0ramus> you have libdvdcss installed?
<ibkanat> yes
<intelikey> heh   doesn't work in linux or windows     so it must be software related....      what's wrong with that logic ?
<ign0ramus> intelikey: ha- didn't catch that part
<intelikey> :)
<dr_willis> You need the decss stuff. not just restricted drivers to play dvd.
<ign0ramus> ibkanat: if it doesn't work in either OS, it's a hardware issue
<ibkanat> thats what I would think but data not movies?
<intelikey> maybe they didn't get the cable connected propperly    does "eject" work ?
<ibkanat> makes me wonder if they didnt send me the decoder for windows
<ign0ramus> ibkanat: a burned disc or a store-bought dvd?
<ibkanat> eject is fine cds fine
<ibkanat> store dvds
<ign0ramus> ibkanat: you've tried more than one, i take it?
<ibkanat> ones that worked fine and work fine on other drives
<ibkanat> yes
<ign0ramus> ibkanat: latest firmware for your drive (at least in windows)?
<ibkanat> hmm yeah I guess that is the next thing to do
<ibkanat> region code is set right
<ibkanat> to 1
<ign0ramus> ibkanat: if you can get it to work at least in windows, you can then say its a software problem
<ibkanat> is there anything else I am missing.
<ibkanat> thanks for your help will try in a bit, pizza calls
<ibkanat> and guiness
<intelikey> ign0ramus not to fast there,    drm works in windows   is that a software issue in linux ???
 * ibkanat is away: Gone away for now.
<ign0ramus> intelikey: true :P
 * intelikey still want's a good use for the fritz chip
 * ign0ramus had to wikipedia that one
<intelikey> maybe hd encription or something that hardware could accelerate...
<intelikey> ign0ramus fritz chip = locus of DRM
<ign0ramus> intelikey: yeah- i had to look that one up
<ign0ramus> intelikey: No OEMs actually use this, right?
<intelikey> all new oem's
<ign0ramus> intelikey: and it's tied to the optical drive?
<intelikey> it's on the mobo
<ign0ramus> ouch :/
<intelikey> yeah.    where you been hidding ?
<ign0ramus> intelikey: in linux
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> touche
<intelikey> !drm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<ign0ramus> intelikey: i still have a small xp partition, but that's pretty much for syncing the phone, and troubleshooting friends and family's computer problems
 * intelikey encodes ubottu into fritz chip
<ign0ramus> see? even ubottu doesn't know about it!
<intelikey> heh if i could do what i just wrote, ubottu would be aware of all i/o activity
<ign0ramus> 'ubotto has become self-aware'
<intelikey> ;/
<ign0ramus> !HALsnack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about halsnack
<intelikey> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> you're right !
<intelikey> sad fact is that most windows users (and thus drm users) don't know anything about it.
<ign0ramus> intelikey: according to wikipedia, the fritz chip cannot run in the background on it's own- it must be activated by the user... ?
<intelikey> ign0ramus or the os.    i.e. it is not an os of it's own running a vm or anything like that.
<ign0ramus> intelikey: "the TPM chip cannot be enabled via software alone - a "physical presence request" operation is required, whereby a human sitting at the computer must acknowledge the request to activate the device via a prompt at BIOS level"
<ign0ramus> intelikey: also interesting- TPM and Linux: the TPM chip cannot be enabled via software alone - a "physical presence request" operation is required, whereby a human sitting at the computer must acknowledge the request to activate the device via a prompt at BIOS level
<ign0ramus> doh. :/
<ign0ramus> http://lwn.net/Articles/144681/
<dr_willis> i have to wonder about how thats even doable..  They are saying the user Must go into the bios screens and activate it?
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: i dunno.  I had never even heard of the 'fritz chip' until 10 minutes ago
<intelikey> pfft.  windows has been manipulating bios's for years
<ign0ramus> intelikey: did you see the article i just posted?  a few linux keynote speakers are saying TPM can be good for linux.  that makes me a little uneasy...
<intelikey> boot a vesta recovery disk and bang you can't boot from cd until you go back into bios and set it to boot cdrom first....
<ign0ramus> intelikey: vista is the reason i primarily run Linux.  I actually enjoyed most of my time in XP, and still use it everyday at work
<intelikey> xp is almost as "we own you"ish as vesta
<ign0ramus> intelikey: not for what i need it to do... i get what you mean, but i never got that feeling
<ign0ramus> not like i do with Vista, anyway
<intelikey> yeah vesta is worse  but xp is there.   it started with 2k  really
<intelikey> just been progressing
<ign0ramus> intelikey: i agree.  i guess its like xp is america to me- where i came from, the language i know, and linux is some exotic location where everything is actually better, but I'm still not totally used to everything
<ign0ramus> i've been using linux for less than 2 years
<ign0ramus> xp since it came out (2002?)
<intelikey> ign0ramus heh  i like the parable :)     to me linux is home now even though i'm new to it.   only been using linux for about 10 years, but i'm not really comfortable anywhere else.
<ign0ramus> 10 years?
<intelikey> yeah
<ign0ramus> slackware? debian?
<intelikey> redhat mandrake slackware debian ubuntu
<intelikey> on dialup so gentoo seemed out of the question
<ign0ramus> wow.  i tried debian and didn't 'get' it (it was my first experience with linux), then i tried fedora (didn't like it), and have been using Kubuntu for just over a year
<ign0ramus> intelikey: there is no mandrake any more, is there?
<intelikey> ign0ramus actually my first experance with a non-M$ system was a test run of "plan9"  heh you talk about "not getting it"  there went i.
<intelikey> ign0ramus it's now mandriva  when the name changed i did too
<ign0ramus> intelikey: another thing i've never even heard of - plan9
<Darkrift2> hrmmmmm
<intelikey> ign0ramus :)))
<Darkrift2> for soem odd reason i dont think my dvd burner is recognized by kubuntu
<intelikey> Darkrift2 why so ?      sudo lshw | less
<Darkrift2> k3b shows it as a cd burner, and it isnt letting me burn an iso
<intelikey> Darkrift2 that command will let you see what linux recognises in your box
<avihayb> Is reading eddected Darkrift2
<avihayb> ?
<avihayb> effected
<ign0ramus> affected.  ;)
<avihayb> :-<
<Darkrift2>              description: DVD-RAM writer             product: DVDRAM GSA-4084N
 * intelikey elects to effect the affect of the edict
<Darkrift2> so its detected but not letting me click the burn button
<Darkrift2> trying to burn an iso to dvd using k3b
<Darkrift2> says please insert blank cd-r media
<dr_willis> it is a dvd-iso file or a cd iso file?
<Darkrift2> i didnt knwo that mattered
<Darkrift2> ive burnt 200mb iso's to dvd before
<dr_willis> ive never managed to burn a cd.iso to a dvd befor. (and have them work) i did it once by mistake. :)
<Darkrift2> hrmmmm
<Darkrift2> well that sucks
<Darkrift2> all i have is blank dvds and i need an xp cd :(
<intelikey> Darkrift2 could also be group issue   are you in the cdrom group ?
<Darkrift2> hrmmmm, good q
<Darkrift2> yes
<intelikey> command    groups
<intelikey> k
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: in k3b, does it have your optical drive listed in the top left corner?
<Darkrift2> yes, and says under it: empty dvd+r media
<Darkrift2> medium*
<intelikey> a medium media of course
<Darkrift2> ahhhh
<Darkrift2> figured it out
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: well...
<intelikey> mounted
<Darkrift2> the only "iso" option on front page was "cd rom iso"
<Darkrift2> so i chose that..... but if i choose dvd rom iso
<Darkrift2> it lets me click burn
<ign0ramus> dr_willis just asked you about that XD
<Darkrift2> no, you said in top left if it said my dvd drive
<Darkrift2> which it did
<intelikey> no body listens to dr_willis
<Darkrift2> but the project was the wrong type
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: not what i asked, what dr_willis asked... doesn't matter.  it's fixed!
<intelikey> something is odd about this convo.    four of us have the same liength nicknames ...
<Darkrift2> LOL
<Darkrift2> especially with xchat
 * ign0ramus doesn't used fixed-width :(
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: [9:38PM] <dr_willis> it is a dvd-iso file or a cd iso file?
<Darkrift2> i wish i could just throw kubuntu on her laptop
<Darkrift2> i could make it look like xp and she might not know for a while.....
<Darkrift2> but if some jackass tries to get her to install something, things would get complicated for her and she would call me up :(
<ign0ramus> how do i get nickserv to send my password to my email?
<intelikey> ign0ramus /msg nickserv help   should help with that
<ign0ramus> intelikey: no luck... everything i've tried requires my current pw
<ign0ramus> SENDPASS - "[Notice] -NickServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation"  WTF?
<intelikey> ign0ramus idk.  /join #freenode    and ask an op
<intelikey> i don't think they like my email address
<intelikey> root@localhost  :)))
<ign0ramus> ha
<ign0ramus> intelikey: well, that was easy- an OP just sent it directly to me.  sweet!
<dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> heh that's what i would have done    maybe.
<intelikey> of course if i spoofed your ip and ask the same question i could then easily hijack your nick...
<ign0ramus> intelikey: i meant 'he sent it directly to my email'
<intelikey> o ok.
<ign0ramus> who would want my nick anyway?!? :P
<ign0ramus> alright off to the bar. gnite all
<DeoKanon> guys i want to repair my windows boot and i am thinking this code might help me
<DeoKanon> WIN => MBR & !WIN!  :(((((((((((((((((
<DeoKanon> where do i input it... i do have super grub disk
<DeoKanon> or am i totally lost right now?
<mr---t-> hi intellibob2
<intelikey> mr---t- .
<intelikey> DeoKanon i think you are totally lost right now
<intelikey> DeoKanon use the windows facility to repair your mbr
<mr---t-> Is there a channel for the 8.10 release?
<intelikey> DeoKanon older versions    fdisk /mbr      newer versions   fixmbr
<intelikey> mr---t- yeah   +1
<intelikey> mr---t- #ubuntu+1
<mr---t-> ok they sent me a link to test the new version but I can't make it boot
<DeoKanon> lol... intelikey.. the guy who helped me yesterday... thanks... but...
<DeoKanon> i cant use recovery console
<DeoKanon> i must be doing something wrong
<DeoKanon> i cant seem to boot from my winxp cd
<intelikey> DeoKanon again may i sujest you ask in   ##windows
<DeoKanon> in there right now
<DeoKanon> getting help from wherever i can
<intelikey> k well i can't   so good luck with it.
<mr---t-> what happens when you start with the cd?
<DeoKanon> okay what happens is that a black screen comes up wit hthe msg that grup is loading and then it just stops and a script shows that there is a stage 1.5 error 17
<mr---t-> did you change your bios to boot from cd first
<DeoKanon> yes
<DeoKanon> and btw i formatted all linux partitions
<intelikey> and it does that with the windows cd in ?
<mr---t-> are you sure you have a good cd?
<DeoKanon> it's a good cd, used it to install winxp... so now i only have windows installed on my laptop
<master_> I noticed the KDE4 start menu doesn't update automatically after new software installation.  Is this a bug or intentional?
<DeoKanon> yes once i put my cd in it just hangs at the error 17
<DeoKanon> master.. are you talking about my situation? i am a total noob, i might now be able to answer you
<intelikey> master_ neither.  it's just slow to update.   and some apps don't appear in kmenu unless you change the settings to show all
<intelikey> DeoKanon no.  he's not addressing you.
<DeoKanon> okay.. sorry... i tried super grub, ultimate boot cd, winxp even live cd nothing seems to work
<master_> I prefer the old KDE start menu.. definitely.. but lots of other stuff to love in kde3
<master_> kde4 i mean
<intelikey> DeoKanon but it does boot the supergrub cd ok ?
<intelikey> master_ also kde4 has it's own channel   #kubuntu-kde4
<intelikey> just an fyi
<master_> oh.. ok. great.
<mr---t-> the windows cd should boot to install if enabled in bios grub is on the hd
<DeoKanon> well, a light comes on likey telling me something is going on my HD but then nothing changes at the screen
<intelikey> mr---t- yes but do notice that he also has a supergrub cd on hand.  you might want to test with that
 * mr---t- grub error means hes getting to hd?
<intelikey> mr---t- yes
<mr---t-> ??
<DeoKanon> well grub is trying to boot from a place that doesnt exist anymore
<DeoKanon> or that's empty
<intelikey> mr---t- he had linux + grub installed    wiped out linux without fixing his mbr first     just the history
<mr---t-> if he's booting with a windows cd and the cd drive is listed a the first device he should never even get to grub
<DeoKanon> i made cd rom as my first choice for booting
<DeoKanon> in bios
<mr---t-> try disabling the hd as a boot device in bios maybe, boot to the cd run fixboot
<mr---t-> do you have data stuck in there?
<intelikey> hey DeoKanon i just had a thought.  (as another option)   there used to be a boot loader called "bootit ng" free dl on the web,   with it one could fix the mbr and then windows should boot.     err but you still have to boot it somehow.      ;/
<DeoKanon> i wonder why i cant boot
<intelikey> DeoKanon test the disk in another box ?
<intelikey> will it boot there ?
<intelikey> and is it a bootable dvd in a cdrom drive    cause that don't work
<intelikey> and if i think of anything else i'll but in again.
<mr---t-> can you download to burn a cd on another box?
<DeoKanon> brb
<DeoKanon> i am going to try booting in antoher computer
 * mr---t- would burn a copy of knoppix and run mc from that disk to fix it
<DeoKanon> mc?
<mr---t-> midnight commander
<mr---t-> it's powerful
<DeoKanon> ill check that one too
<DeoKanon> brb
<nejode> ...it's powerful but you can't fix your MBR with it
<mr---t-> no but he can maybe see what's wrong
<master_> How can I get the flash plugin for firefox 3?
<mr---t-> intelikey: whats a 594?
<mr---t-> 504^
<intelikey> code
<intelikey> :)
<mr---t-> for what?
<intelikey> i'm not sure   but Agent_bob would probably know  :)
<mr---t-> pm me if you have to
<Sixzero> Master, go to adobe.com
<Sixzero> in Firefox and look up flash player
<shadowhywind> hay all having a bit of a problem.. my ssh when i add the portnumber at the end i get Name or service not known
<master_> dang it.. how can I get flash installed?
<Sixzero> I just told you man, hold on and I'll post the link
<master_> okok..
<master_> thanks in advance
<Sixzero> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<Sixzero> What are you running?
<mr---t-> did they fix the problems with ff3?
<Sixzero> Which ones?
<mr---t-> I had to do something funky to get flash workin
<Sixzero> I dunno, I didn't have any trouble after my kubuntu installs last week, so I'd assume they took care of it.
<mr---t-> the download installer from adobe tried to use an old file name or such
<mr---t-> if you install it manually i think it's fine
<Sixzero> I had to install it last night to get on an electrical chat room and it seemed to work pretty well.
<Sixzero> You still gotta manually install it.  The auto-install won't find the link.
<intelikey> wow.   high yeld charge just went up some place near here.
<mr---t-> did you use the installer from adobe?
<Sixzero> Yeah.
<mr---t-> then they must have fixed it
<dr_willis> adobe seems good at breaking things
<Sixzero> BTW, the tech who "supposedly" turned off my power and turned it back on...he's in some deep.  I guess instead of pulling the meter, he got lazy and just decided to put some rubber boots on the blades and stick it back in the socket, so when he came to reconnect, he changed the lockout tag, but never removed the rubber boots.
 * DeoKanon is sorry he's taking a long time, he had to get another computer because he needs this one still on
<Sixzero> So, mystery solved, mr---t-.
<mr---t-> so it was weird
<alec_> Hi there everybody!
<alec_> Any one can helpme to share a printer in ubuntu?
<jayjay> Could sone please tell me how to change GIMP from english to german language
<Sixzero> I'd like to know the answer to this as well.  I just wiped my xp partition on my other comp to run kubuntu on as well.
<intelikey> Sixzero "like to know the answer to"  generally implies a question   i dont see a question.
<DeoKanon> maybe he has the same prob as me :')
<intelikey> jayjay i18 "locales" packages for gimp
<jayjay> or me :-P
<intelikey> jayjay and that's a guess.
<intelikey> !info gimp-help-de
<ubottu> gimp-help-de (source: gimp-help): Documentation for the GIMP (German). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.0-2 (hardy), package size 15372 kB, installed size 24704 kB
<intelikey> but i dont see an i18 for gimp   so hopefully changing kde to de will change gimp too ?
<Sixzero> Oh, the same question alec_ has, about sharing a printer in kubuntu.
<jayjay> Adept says its installed already
<jayjay> ..but in the application everything is still english
<DeoKanon> i think it's time i get a new computer
<DeoKanon> nothing is working to get rid of my freaking grub error
<intelikey> jayjay humm i dont know then.   maybe someone in #ubuntu knows   gimp is not a kde app
<DeoKanon> not even that mc program someone suggested
<mr---t-> !de maybe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de maybe
<mr---t-> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dunas> So how's 4.1.1?
<intelikey> DeoKanon can you boot the supergrub cd in that computer ?
<DeoKanon> tried...failed...Epically
<jayjay> yea I know, its my first day /night with Kubuntu, used ubuntu before
<dunas> Thinking about giving Kubuntu a try- Ubuntu always gives me... problems...- but I'm not 100% sure about KDE4.1.1 and I don't think it comes with any of the Live discs.
<intelikey> DeoKanon does it load grub there or do you not get that far ?
<intelikey> !kde4 | dunas the remix cd might have a test flight of kde4   idk.
<ubottu> dunas the remix cd might have a test flight of kde4   idk.: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<DeoKanon> does not do anything... trying it again for the millionth time...
<DeoKanon> opps something happened
<DeoKanon> i mean oops
<DeoKanon> but i am using another computer
<DeoKanon> not the one wit hthe error on it
<DeoKanon> so there's nothing wrong wit hthe cd
<intelikey> ok do you have a grub prompt ?
<DeoKanon> ye
<intelikey> k
<DeoKanon> it's asking me to install kubuntu
<jayjay> Thanks folks, try tomorrow Godd night!
<intelikey> and it doesn't do that in the borked box ?
<DeoKanon> ye
<DeoKanon> i mean no...
<intelikey> k
<DeoKanon> hard to answer that question... cd dosnt work in the laptop wit hthe formatted box
<mn> what do I need to use flash stuff on kubuntu on FF3?
<intelikey> jayjay i don't know what to tell you then.     if you can't get it to boot anything then....    ummm....   it's broke!      ;/
<DeoKanon> NOOOOOOOOOO
<intelikey> sorry not jayjay but DeoKanon
<DeoKanon> wait jay jay?
<DeoKanon> NOOOOOOOOO
<DeoKanon> that's what i was scared of
 * DeoKanon blows my brains out...Deo is dead
<intelikey> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DeoKanon> but i know for a fact that windows works
<DeoKanon> i formatted linux in windows
<DeoKanon> using diskmanager
<intelikey> DeoKanon yes but you have to boot something.   floppy cd dvd hdd   ... something   to fix your mbr.
<DeoKanon> so windows is wroking... the only problem i have is the grub trying to read something that doesnt exist
<DeoKanon> damn it
<DeoKanon> hold on
<Sixzero> There's a few grub editors out there that act as boot discs that might be able to help.  Do you want me to look up the link where I found them>?
<intelikey> Sixzero he can't boot anything
<intelikey> like the cdrom drive is dead or something
<Sixzero> ack...
<Sixzero> sorry, i've been flipping between rooms.
<intelikey> it's a lappy with one hd and a borked grub on that.
<DeoKanon> ye
<intelikey> DeoKanon can it boot a usb device ?    and do you have a flash stick ?
<DeoKanon> so stupid... why did i format something without checking potential problems
<DeoKanon> i have usb mp3
<DeoKanon> player
<DeoKanon> i could try
<intelikey> hmmm i doubt we can use that with your lever of experteeze   ;/
<DeoKanon> i tried plugging the mp3 in there and the computer detected it... i moved SGD files there but nothing happend
<intelikey> i mean as a boot device   ^
 * mr---t- wonders where is that lever?
<MrAlks> so anybody can helpme to share a printer??
<intelikey> MrAlks with ?
<DeoKanon> hmmm... i dont know, i didnt even know i could boot from a usb flash
<DeoKanon> drive
<intelikey> !printer | MrAlks
<ubottu> MrAlks: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<intelikey> last two links MrAlks ^
<DeoKanon> hey intelikey i just scanned my SGD with the feature that detects defects in cd and it found one error
<DeoKanon> i burned the cd using power iso... low speed
<MrAlks> Checking!
<DeoKanon> do you know of common errors that might happen in those instance?
<dunas> I was having trouble with Ubuntu, with the X server. Using Envy drivers, and an Acer P191w 1440x900, Nvidia GeForce 7100, but it insisted that it should default to 800x600, making me reset it every time I logged in.
<intelikey> no i'm not familear with "power iso"   (intelikey doesn't do windows)
<intelikey> dunas that's a common issue  check the wiki for it ?
<intelikey> dunas i don't off hand know the fix   but i'm sure it's posted.
<intelikey> hmmm that blast was several miles from here...
<intelikey> DeoKanon as per being able to boot from .*  most modern laptops can boot from "usb net cd dvd and hdd" (most no longer have floppy drives)    but that's all dependant on your bios.
<crazy_bus> I've got a logitech usb headset.  The volume buttons however only make the master volume go up and down.  This doesn't affect the usb headset however as it's got a different speaker volume slider in kmix.  How can I set the buttons to use that instead?
<Sixzero> what's your question, dunas?
<dr_willis> dunas,  ive noticed that issue being asked several times in the last few days..even seen it myself.. Not sure whats going on. Perhaps some update messed somthing up.
<dr_willis> and i was even using a hand made xorg.conf file.    I need to boot my other nvidia machines and see if they have the same issue now.
<Sixzero> Mine finally works under Kubuntu with driver version 169.12
<intelikey> mr---t- heh yeah some times i wish i could say more.  but if i told you then i'd have to kill you.  and neither of us want that  :)))
<shadowhywind> hay all having a pit of a problem with ssh, i do ssh 192.168.2.78 -p#### i get ssh:connect to host 192.168.2.78 -p#### port 22: connection refused
<mr---t-> I'm ready
<mr---t-> got myylist of questions for yashua
 * mr---t- thinks he closed a pm you were sending
<shadowhywind> ?
<dr_willis> Hmm... someone in #ubuntu is saying they deleted the 'root' account with userdel... is that even possible?
<shadowhywind> dr_willis: i would think it wouldn't allow him to delete the account that was issueing the command
<dr_willis> Im Thinking  he may be a bit confused..  even if one deleted the /root directory the root account still exists wouldent it? Unless it also removed the root entry in passwd? that dont make sence however...
<dr_willis> the whole question dosent make sence.. but i cant get  any clearer explination.
<intelikey> dr_willis in theory   if there is no safty check on that
<intelikey> i mean i have one box with no root account
<dr_willis> Im just trying to think what userdel on root, would actually delete. /root/  and the entrys in passwd files and groups. but anyting else?
<dr_willis> one of those things ive never dared to actually try. :)
<dr_willis> its amazing the problems new users manage to do to theirselfs.
<shadowhywind> hehe, try on a live cd?
<intelikey> dr_willis without switches it wont even get the dir /root     but yes entry in shadow and passwd
<dr_willis> hmm.. ubuntu does have a entry for root in those files.. even tho direct liogging in as root is disabled.. that makes a little more sence now.
<intelikey> dr_willis oh i have a little black book full of "never do this"'s for linux  :)
<dr_willis> but would that break the first users 'sudo' rights?  whichis what he also said happened.
<intelikey> dirrect logging in is disabled by locking the password   not by removing the account
<dr_willis> Right. So hes removed the account it seems. :)
<dr_willis> he could boot live cd, chroot in, adduser root  ?
<intelikey> that will break all users sudo rights
<dr_willis> heh.. that seems a weird fix.. and may not work right
<intelikey> i don't think chroot as root will work if there is not root account there...   i could be wrong tho
<dr_willis> plus the UID would be wrong..
<dr_willis> 'somthing to try on a linux system befor you reformat'  howto list.
<intelikey> you can specify uid   but the real fix is much more simple.
<intelikey> boot a live cd   mount the system on /mnt and      cp /mnt/etc/passwd~ /mnt/etc/passwd
<intelikey> same with shadow and your done
<SkEmO> how can i make a partition on kubuntu? gparted?
<dr_willis> SkEmO,  i tend to use gparted live cd to do partitioning work.
<intelikey> SkEmO click on the empth space and select new
 * intelikey tends to use cfdisk
<SkEmO> but, can i make a partition and then run the live cd?
<intelikey> you can  if you have a place to put the new partition
<SkEmO> well i only have 1 drive now, so, i wanna make it 2
<SkEmO> 1 for linux and 1 for windows
 * intelikey doesn't use the bloody things any more anyway
<dr_willis> You resize the existing partition, to free up space to make a new partition.
<dr_willis> I thoght the installer could do this automatically
<SkEmO> yup
<dr_willis> backup imporntant stuff, defrag/scandisk, let installer resize.. is the easy way
<SkEmO> yes, but that will delete the existent files to make the partition
<intelikey> use a chopping ax or a cutting toarch  and make two drives out of the one drive ???
<intelikey> errr no that would be making two peaces of a drive....
<intelikey> i don't think you can make two drives out of one drive without some new hardware added
<dr_willis> intelikey,  you are confuseing him even more. :)
<SkEmO> well this pc had originally 2 drives
<intelikey> ok ok...    drive != partition
<dr_willis> SkEmO,  windows uses the term 'drive' to mean what we call 'filesystem'
<SkEmO> after forced formatting i only got one
<dr_willis> You can have one harddrive - divided into several filesystems.  which windows would call C: D: and so on..  windows missnames tehm as being drives..
<dr_willis> C: and D: are partitions/filesystems  ON the hard drive.
<intelikey> and i wasn't really confusing him.  he was confused, i was just bringing it to light.
<dr_willis> I try to use the term 'hard drive' :)
<intelikey> in an intelikey sort of way.   &
<dr_willis> and i confuse the window users at work when i mentoon the C: partition.
 * mr---t- they actually call them volumes
<SkEmO> well i mean, create a partition on one hard drive to make 2 filesystems
<dr_willis> volumes.. thats SO much clearer. :) :)
<mr---t-> lol
<dr_willis> what does sound volume have to do with the drives!
<dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> SkEmO correct   and yes the kubuntu installer program (ubiquity) can do that
<dr_willis> SkEmO,  gparted can easially do that.. the installer can do that.
<mr---t->  :-) didn't sat I liked it
<dunas> Back, had to deal with some things. The X server is what's really keeping me off Kubuntu right now, I think.
<mr---t-> say^
<intelikey> SkEmO ubiquity uses gparted for it's partitioning work.
<dr_willis> mr---t-,  and i saw somthng else..  like.. soft links, are called 'unions' under windows terms? where did i see that..
<SkEmO> well i have ubuntu, well kubuntu and i want to install windows
<alistair> What settings file are file associations stored under pse?
<mr---t-> hey I have to make a living with the m$ crap
<dr_willis> SkEmO,  its 'best' to have windows installed first, then linux, on the 2nd partition of the drive. Windoes can get cranky if its not first. :)
<SkEmO> dr_willis:  i Agrajag`
<SkEmO> agree*
<intelikey> alistair konqueror's menu  configure konqueror    file manager tab
<SkEmO> ok, lets try
<SkEmO> brb
<mr---t-> can't get an answer in +1
<intelikey> alistair if you can use that.  if it has to be external access i'm not sure what file in ~/.kde/share/configs/ holds that info  but the main meta data is probably in /usr/share/apps/kde    not sure  i never looked for it.
<SkEmO> uhm
<SkEmO> doesent let me create a new partition
<alistair> intelikey, brilliant just fixed some errant entries i had put in using that info. Its very odd you cant fix in system settings that should be a bug
<SkEmO> the "new" command cant be selected
<mr---t-> SkEmO: are you tring to create the part in windoz
<SkEmO> stupid me, can make a partition while running the volume duh
<intelikey> alistair well not really   it's konqueror specific so that's where the settings should be.   and i think you can get there through kcontrol  if you look closely
<SkEmO> mr---t-:  no, on kubuntu
<intelikey> but i do confess that i don't use kde much
<SkEmO> anyway, i must restart to use the live cd
<SkEmO> brb
<alistair> intelikey, what Im saying is the settings relate to a  system wide event and as such one would expect to be able to change within system settings which you cant. thanks vm for the info I would never have thought of that!
<intelikey> file assocations apply system wide ?    as per not in konqueror ???
<intelikey> what do i not understand about that ?
<intelikey> <intelikey> and who knows if the twin is a fool for wisdom or if justice has any children
<haru> need help!! how to setting c/python invironment??
<haru> there have some python programer or c programer??
<intelikey> #python and #C++   or wait here a little while one might stumble through
<corigo> Quick Tutorial: how to remote across my LAN to my other machine and copy files/
<intelikey> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<dr_willis> ssh and winscp (if using windows) is fairly easy to get going. :)
<corigo> ssh is a protocal, how about an Application?
<DarkShinigami> Is there a fix for Kaffeine's message for not being able to play a DVD? I have libdvdcss2 installed and current.
<DarkShinigami> corigo: VNC?
<corigo> No Windoze... Kubuntu Laptop and Ubuntu Desktop
<intelikey> ssh is alos a linux command
<corigo> I'm not comman lining around this many files
<DarkShinigami> If you want a "gui", you can use Krdc and Krfb
 * DarkShinigami loves using SSH with the 2 laptops and 1 desktop here at home.
<intelikey> corigo konqueror uses the ssh protocol too    fish://hostname
<corigo> intelikey: Could not connect using fish and IP#
<intelikey> no ssh server running there ?
<corigo> You all understand that Windoze machines automatically network into a workgroup that can be browsed easily from the file browser, and the Apple has had this ability for 20 years now out of the box in AppleTalk. Is there no default way to see these two machines on a LAN without downloading a bunch of other applications?
<corigo> intelikey: of course not, unless that is available by default
<intelikey> corigo not trying to sound obtuse, but ssh is your friend,  if you don't take the time to learn it  (and it doesn't take long) you will always be doing things the hard way.
<DarkShinigami> corigo: Linux has been doing it for a much longer time than Windows and Apple. It's *very* simple to install ssh if you don't alreay have it.
<intelikey> !samba | corigo
<ubottu> corigo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<intelikey> but all you need is a ssh server on each box and you have complete continuity
<corigo> ubottu: silly robot Windows are not for you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkShinigami> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<intelikey> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (hardy), package size 31 kB, installed size 116 kB
<corigo> DarkShinigami: Linux hasn't been doing it longer than Apple, Apple was doing it before there was a Linux. And installing anything on Linux is not simple. Just figuring out which Samba protocols need to be installed is like duck shooting in the dark. so you're all telling me that Ubuntu/Kubuntu out of the box has no way to share files over a private LAN?
<corigo> intelikey: samba server?
<corigo> I have to run a server?
<intelikey> corigo if you want windows to natively piddle around in linux you have to run a samba server   if you want any box to access any other box there has to be some server on the target or the host can't access it
<Sixzero> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Sixzero> lol
<intelikey> maybe you don't define server the same as we do
<corigo> intelikey: there are no Windoze involved. This is a Linux forum. Why does everybody keep talking about windows?
<corigo> Kubuntu Laptop -> Ubuntu Desktop... I need to copy files from one to the other
<intelikey> corigo then use ssh
<corigo> HOW?
<intelikey> corigo just install  ssh on each box        sudo apt-get install ssh
<intelikey> and then you can "scp" copy files  "ssh" remote login  "fish" copy files via konqueror    and even "me" remote admin the other box
<dr_willis> Linux to linux transfers.. scp - easy to do. :)
<corigo> tutuorials are ... where?
<dr_willis> sshfs is also handy
<dr_willis> !sshfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs
<dr_willis> theres a sshfs ubuntu wiki page.
<dr_willis> or check out one of the 1000s of 'scp' 'ssh' tutorial pages out.
<intelikey> yeah but sshfs is over kill for what he's doing
<dr_willis> I always have to look one up to rember the proper syntax. i always leave out a : or @
<Sixzero> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<dr_willis> http://www.scribd.com/doc/3604/openssh-Quick-Ref
<dr_willis> handy quick ref sheet to print out :)
<scrote> hi
<DarkShinigami> After ssh, I have used fish and turned a laptop into a Public File Server for music I want to hear at work.
<intelikey> dr_willis heh.   scp root@localhost:/dev/mem .    here's you some more memory  :)))
<scrote> nano question, how do i display the line number the cursor is on ?
<corigo> Thanks
<DarkShinigami> dr_willis: Great ref. How can I download it?
<intelikey> wget
<dr_willis> DarkShinigami,  use the buttons :) that site is a bit cojnfusing.. took me a few min to find the PRINT optionunder one of the tabs
<intelikey> wget http://www.scribd.com/doc/3604/openssh-Quick-Ref
<dr_willis> ipaper -> print is what i just did. :)
<corigo> Another question... If I disabled the application that automatically checks for updates, how can I re-enable it?
 * intelikey seldom powers the monitor on more than one box any more.
<DarkShinigami> I don't get it. I click on Download and it does nothing. Is this a Firefox issue or just me?
<dr_willis> I think the site wants you to register to download
<intelikey> corigo permanant reenable or just  a one time check ?    sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  <<< one timer
<dr_willis> try wget http://www.scribd.com/doc/3604/openssh-Quick-Ref ?
<haru> or try axel
<mr---t-> nite all
<intelikey> mr---t- rest well
<mr---t-> shalom
<scrote> nano question, how do i display the line number the cursor is on ?
<dr_willis> scrote,  check the nano man pages..  it may not be possible
<intelikey> i didn't see anything in the rc file about it
<intelikey> and /etc/nanorc is not small by rc standards
<anom01y> hey guys
<anom01y> Im Back with the same problem we where trying to figure out earlier regarding alsa
<intelikey> not sure you'll get anyone in there but you might try  #alsa   the official channel      this one is about to dry up and blow away... and i'm went.
<intelikey> tov yom !
<anom01y> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<anom01y> why is it that when I run alsa force-reload, and then kmix, I get different mixer settings every time
<erikja> !hamradio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamradio
 * dr_willis is a Tech-Nocode. :P
<anom01y> why is it that when I run alsa force-reload, and then kmix, I get different mixer settings every time
<SkEmO> windows installation:failure
<anom01y> computers are soooooooo needy
<SkEmO> o.o
<anom01y> you have to put love into them
<SkEmO> xD
<SkEmO> i like to smack them
<anom01y> yeah no kidden, I see some of those vids on youtube
<anom01y> kickin the livin shit out of their box
<anom01y> fuck em
<anom01y> I'd like to install a vagina drive in my computer
<SkEmO> wahahaha
<stdin> !language | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<K`zan> Hi folks, just installed apache2 and it apparently sees the server root, but doesn't see users public_html.  Worked when I installed it under the old 7.04 but under 8.?? there seems to be a problem.  Any suggestions appreciated!
<K`zan> Heh, never mind, google was actually my friend for once :-).  Thanks anyhoo.
<baudthief> any recommended apps to rip a DVD to an ISO?
<baudthief> not necessarily video, just a data DVD
<Lynoure> I think K3b should be able to do that...
<baudthief> Nope :p
<baudthief> only has the option to "rip video dvd"
<baudthief> nothing to dump a CD or DVD to ISO
<posingaspopular> why would you want to rip a data cd as an iso anyway
<baudthief> posingaspopular: convenient / portable reburning, instead of riping contents, creating a new data disc, dropping files/folders - just burn the ISO
<baudthief> wait, K3B can do it, its just "hidden" heh
<baudthief> need to go to "Copy DVD" then add an image file, then cancel before it asks you to insert a blank media
<dr_willis> dd if=/dev/dvd of=/dvdfile.iso
<dr_willis> :)
<mrthao> hi every body
<abby87> mrthao: hello
<posingaspopular> dtp :p
<disturbthepeace> hey :)
<disturbthepeace> finally i found a stable OS for my ICH8M laptop! :) now im a happy chappy!
<disturbthepeace> bbs
<ubsafder> i made an upgrade  firfox lost all my bookmark  and the go back button is always disabled
<ockonal> hi
<ockonal> Can u help me with ati-drivers install?
<favro> !ati | ockonal here's a good howto
<ubottu> ockonal here's a good howto: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> followd/read the !ati stuff yet?
<ockonal> Thanks, i'll see it
<ockonal> i have installed drivers, but after rebooting i saw only desktop
<ockonal> without plasma etc.
<ockonal> than i changed in xorg.conf Driver "vesa"
<favro> ockonal: try the howto - there might be a step that is missed?
<ockonal> favro: i have kubuntu, does it chnage anything?
<dr_willis> Not really.  perhaps the location in the menus, or some program names
<favro> ockonal: only the name tec like dr_willis says
<anna__> who lives in aystrlia,nsw,syd?
<favro> *etc even...
<ockonal> favro: ok, thanks
<ockonal> #lspci | grep VGA
<ockonal> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV630 [Radeon HD 2600 Series]
<ockonal> if you need this
<ockonal> favro: is it true way? :
<ockonal> Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager, then do:
<ockonal> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<ockonal> sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko
<dr_willis> You may want to read all the docs.. not all are needed in all cases.
<dr_willis> I normally just need to install the fglrx package i need.. and reboot.
<ockonal> i did it
<favro> ockonal: seems ok but no promises :)
<ockonal> :)
<favro> ockonal: well done :)
<ockonal> But after rebooting i had crash
<ockonal> and i saw only desktop
<favro> ockonal: is fglrx listed in /etc/modules?
<ockonal> nano /etc/modules?
<favro> yep
<dr_willis> If you saw the desktop.. then the drivers seem to be working.. perhaps its some other issue going on...
<ockonal> fuse lp rtc
<dr_willis> Youmight want to install some other window manager like 'icewm' and see if you can login using it as your desktop
<ockonal> dr_willis: after chrashes i change in xorg.conf Driver "vesa"
<ockonal> it works
<ockonal> but i can't change any configs
<ockonal> when i did it, i had 16-bits colors
<dr_willis> thats weird.
<nighty_> Hi
<dr_willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nighty_> I installed Kubuntu (Kde 4.1.1) on my removable Harddisk. I want it to use on diffrent PCs, is it possible to install nvidia and ati drivers for both cases?
<nighty_> with opengl support
<ockonal> blizzz: >ockonal: is fglrx listed in /etc/modules? - no
<blizzz> ockonal: ?
<ockonal> blizzz: sorry, not for you
<blizzz> np
<HollowPoint> nighty I think that's going to be a trial and error situation
<favro> ockonal: try adding it and rebooting
<ockonal> ok
<ockonal> favro: i'll try to do it
<HollowPoint> By default it will of course detect new hardware on boot up and it will install whatever appropriate drivers it has available, but you'll most likely have to write an xorg.conf for each situation, then switch to the appropriate one on different machines and install the appropriate drivers
<nighty_> HollowPoint: that was my problem, maybe i need not to start kdm by default
<HollowPoint> yeah that would work, or you could just boot up as normal, then while the splash screen is loading switch to VTY5, then login via console, install what you need to, then startx or reboot and allow kdm to start
<__oggy> i'm having problems with keyboard shortcuts in compiz, i was monkeying around enabling/disabling compiz and now my "show main menu" and "run command" shortcuts don't work (alt+f1/f2)
<__oggy> the rest of them work fine... anyone have any idea what could be going on?
<HollowPoint> Compiz although much better than it used to be is still pretty buggy __oggy, I hate to suggest the Windows fix but have you tried a reboot?
<ockonal> i did it
<__oggy> hollowpoint: yes :D
<ockonal> __oggy: ?
<__oggy> i mean, yes i tried, but it doesn't work...
<__oggy> ockonal: i was responding to hollowpoint
<__oggy> tried running it from the terminal with --replace, still no cigar :(
<ockonal> favro: i had crash again
<Wicked> whats the best way to install kde4 onto kubuntu?
<nighty_> HollowPoint: i keep this in my mind but i am looking for a better sollution so far.
<Wicked> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<favro> ockonal: did you change xorg.conf back?
<ockonal> favro: no
<ockonal> i start plasma from console
<ngirard> Hi all, I need to convert 6 mpeg movies into avi with the 2 following constraints: (1) once converted the 6 avi files should fit 1 dvd ; and (2) I need to do this at the command-line because i'll be accessing my friend's machine (kubuntu 8.04) remotely via ssh. Any ideas ?
<ockonal> and it works
<HollowPoint> I doubt you'll find one nighty, Linux is much better at transitioning from one PC to another than Windows but it still has issues, especially if you're using proprietary graphics drivers
<favro> ockonal: it still uses vesa/
<ockonal> favro: ? Now in Hardware drivers manager i have checked box at video card
<favro> ockonal: and with fglrx loaded at boot it it might work :)
<ockonal> favro: :) Now i changed my resolution to need
<favro> ockonal: :)
<ockonal> favro: but i still have one question: will i do it every loading?
<ockonal> favro: start plasma from the console
<favro> ockonal: it should - reboot to try/
<HollowPoint> ngirard have you thought about getting him to stop his X display, then SSHing to his machine via putty with X forwarding working and running startx from the terminal?
<ockonal> i'm shure, that i'll have the same
<ngirard> HollowPoint: unfortunately there's not enough bandwidth
<HollowPoint> __oggy sorry but not sure then, I did used to use Compiz but I got a bit fed up of it not being consistant enough on my machine
<HollowPoint> how about vnc then ngirard?
<HollowPoint> or kfrb?
<ockonal> favro: so, now i must reboot, and test it again>
<HollowPoint> sorry krfb*
<__oggy> hollowpoint: tell me about it :( thanks anyways
<favro> ockonal: either reboot now or later :)
<ockonal> ^_^
<HollowPoint> np __oggy, I take it when you said you tried from the command line you meant compiz --replace?
<HollowPoint> and not emerald --replace
<ockonal> and if i still have to start plasma from console? What  i may to do?
<favro> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<dr_willis> mixxing kde4 and compiz ? Brave!
<dr_willis> :)
<__oggy> hollowpoing: yes, compiz --replace.... haven't tried replacing emerald as well, i gather it only does decorations?
<HollowPoint> sort of, do you have the compiz control manger in the tray?
<dr_willis> __oggy,  correct.
<__oggy> in tray? no, i don't have one
<HollowPoint> I forget the name of it now it's been a while. Other than that __oggy I think there is a channel for it at #compiz-fusion ?
<dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<favro> !autostart > ockonal
<ubottu> ockonal, please see my private message
<ockonal> ubottu: ?
<__oggy> hollowpoint: i believe you're thinking of ccm, that's where i'm try to set up my shortcuts, but...
<ockonal> favro: ? it'll help me?
<__oggy> thanks for the channel suggestion, gonna try there...
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<HollowPoint> ok
<__oggy> dr_willis: right, ccsm it is
<favro> ockonal: it will let you start plasma after login automatically
<ockonal> ubottu: thank
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank
<ockonal> ubottu: thanks ))
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks ))
<ockonal> favro: ok ^_^ And the last, if you have a few time?
<favro> heh :) sure
<dr_willis> This sounds like a Frankenstein-Desktop. :)
<ockonal> can you tell me again, how to test driver works?
<ockonal> favro: for example, is it really works now?>
<HollowPoint> I really don't get along with KDE4, I'm hoping they keep KDE3.x.x running for a while yet, otherwise I'll be forced to Gnome :(
<favro> ockonal: I'm along way away and can't see :) - if the driver gets loaded and xorg.conf asks for it it should work - the steps we did seem ok
<ockonal> favro: ok, and the last :) Now i have 1024x768 resolution, but i think, that windows-size too big, that it was in Windows with the same resolution
<favro> ockonal: try in konsole   xrandr -s 1280x1024   or the size you want :)
<ockonal> favro: thanks, it better
<ockonal> favro: but how can i save all this settings?
<favro> ockonal: they "should" be saved - if not you'll have to write an xorg.conf file
<favro> ask here about it :)
<ockonal> favro: :)
<ockonal> favro: thanks you very much! I'll try to reboot ))
<favro> good luck :)
<favro> ockonal: ^^
<ockonal> favro: :)
<luca> ciao a tutti
<favro> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<luca> hello
<SkEmO> which would be the best torrent client in kubuntu?
<ockonal> favro: after rebooting all my configuration had not save
<favro> ockonal: k one min
<ockonal> favro: i'm ever couldn't to start plasma from console
<HollowPoint> SkEmO google for azureus, don't install the one from the repos it's an older version, download the .deb from their site (I'm sure there is one from memory) and install that, nothing better in the torrent world
<SkEmO> uhm
<SkEmO> i was told ktorrent just like 1 minute ago xD
<HollowPoint> yeah that's an OK program thats installed in Kubuntu by default
<HollowPoint> so if you want an easy to use, already installed program use that
<HollowPoint> if you want something better use Azureus
<Darkrift2> ktorrent is almost as good as utorrent
<SkEmO> i'll try them both
<Darkrift2> few things missing, but I like it
<SkEmO> hehe well nothing beats utorrent
<HollowPoint> and Azureus is better than Utorreny Darkrift2
<Darkrift2> the option to download files with priority doesnt work, but most other features work fine
<HollowPoint> Utorrent installs in Kubuntu real easy with Wine anyway
<Darkrift2> azureus is a memory hog
<HollowPoint> I used to use Utorrent all the time, both Windows and Linux, then I found Azureus and have never looked back
<zipper> HollowPoint: if you by "better" mean "crash all the time, and generally run slow" then yeah
<Darkrift2> might as well use IE as a browser while your at it
<SkEmO> lol
<HollowPoint> zipper, I've never had it crash on me, never had KTorrent crash on me either though
<Darkrift2> utorrent is a great windows torrent client, and ktorrent is as close to its linux counterpart as ive seen
<Darkrift2> and ive tried lots
<HollowPoint> Didn't like Ktorrent much tbh it bored me and wasn't configurable enough
<HollowPoint> granted Azureus is a little more bloated than I like but it works incredibly well and is VERY configurable so for me it wins every time
<Darkrift2> only thing that bothers me is the "download first" "download last" feature doesnt work
<HollowPoint> yeah that too
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<favro> !paste
<ockonal> favro: ?
<SkEmO> argh, i must go to sleep
<favro> ockonal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44140/ - a basic xorg.conf to get you started
<SkEmO> have a good night, time to crash here ;), bytes!
<favro> ockonal: back up the xorg.conf you have now and copy the pasted one
<ockonal> ok, thanks. And what i'll get with that xorg.conf?
<ockonal> favro: >The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist.
<favro> ockonal: I get there with http://paste.ubuntu.com/44140/
<Assurbanipal> hi everyone!can someone plz guide me installing my hp printe?
<ockonal> favro: ok, now i have to replace my xorg.conf by yours, and reboot?
<favro> ockonal: yep - do you know how to backup files etc?
<ockonal> yes))) sudo cp ... ... ^_^
<favro> :)
<HollowPoint> Assurbanipal have you tried the HP Printing tools in your control centre?
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, i keep trying but doesnt work ..
<HollowPoint> have you googled your model of printer to verify it can be installed?
<HollowPoint> some models are renowned for not working in Linux, unfortunately although Linux installs the hardware it's capable of far better than Windows does it still cannot install some at all
<Assurbanipal> holl
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, it's an hp photosmart 7450
<HollowPoint> Assurbanipal: Allegedly it is supported by HPLIP in Kubuntu 8.04 and has a graphical installer within that program
<vadrao> Hi all, I have just uninstalled compiz and my kde window borders are gone. I could replace it with "kwin --replace". But this reverts back after rebooting. I would like to make this solution permanaent. Any suggestions ?
<HollowPoint> are you getting a specific error Assurbanipal?
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, i connect the printer and start hp tool...but doesnt work...will go through it once again and tell u
<HollowPoint> okidoke
<HollowPoint> you're trying to install it with USB connection right? Not parallel or network etc?
<Assurbanipal> yep,it's usb
<vadrao> can any one help me please
<HollowPoint> whats the problem vadrao?
<vadrao> I have just uninstalled compiz and my kde window borders are gone. I could replace it with "kwin --replace". But this reverts back after rebooting. I would like to make this solution permanaent. Any suggestions ?
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, when i connect the usb i get this message"newprinter connected" abd then "printer ready to use" and have a printer icon on my task bar
<ockonal> fale: :(
<HollowPoint> vadrao have you done kwin --replace & or kwin --replace
<dr_willis> Yep. threes a bug/issue if you remove compiz. It dosent set/remove some setting/script I recall vadrao
<dr_willis> reinstall compiz, and just disable it.. or check the forums for the fix.  I recall there being some  script in /etc/ that needed to get removed/changed.
<HollowPoint> but you can't print to it Assurbanipal?
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, no i open hp device manager and it sees the printer.i will try printing the test page right?
<HollowPoint> I'd say re-installing compiz, then running kwin --replace &, then reboot and uninstall compiz if kwin is controlling everything will put it back to normal
<HollowPoint> yup go for it Assurbanipal
<ockonal> fale: i took my xorg.conf from backUp
<dr_willis> I wouldent bother uninstalling compiz. :)
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, but it says photosmart 7400 and the printer is 7450.is it ok?
<HollowPoint> I would since he already has he obviously doesn't want it
<vadrao> HollowPoint@ Thanks for the suggestions I will give it a try..
<vadrao> and let you know
<HollowPoint> 7400 is the series Assurbanipal so yes I'd say that was fine
<vadrao> I thought ther would be some script that I can possibly edit where in I can replace compiz with kwin and it starts it automatically
<HollowPoint> ok vadrao
<dr_willis> that will just break it again I belive HollowPoint  - theres some script thats the issue.. if i rember right..  it was a few months ago in here about 4 of us reserched this issue
<vadrao> Any other suggestions the dr_willis
<HollowPoint> fair enough dr_willis but I think the issue is that if you try to revert back to kwin after you've uninstalled Compiz it won't stick, whereas if you revert to Kwin while Compiz is installed, then uninstall compiz after a reboot I believe it should work
<dr_willis> vadrao,  check the forums for the fix. or leave compiz installed.. or check the compiz support channel
<HollowPoint> idd ^^
<ockonal> fale: any ideas?
<dr_willis> have him make a new user and see if it works then for the new user.
<dr_willis> he could also disable compiz from that .settings or was it .config  directory/file
<dr_willis> I cant reboot to ubuntu to check at this time.. or i would look into it..
<ockonal> favro: ?
<HollowPoint> what are you in at the moment then dr_willis
<dr_willis> using vista  right now to do some Video work :)
<vadrao> dr_willis@ I am on kubuntu.
<HollowPoint> you can't do video work in Linux?
<HollowPoint> same difference vadrao
<vadrao> I understand that there is some gconf_editor for ubuntu where in one could replace compiz with metacity
<favro> ockonal: didn't work? - what xorg.conf are you using now?
<ockonal> favro: yes, standart xorg.conf
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, it orinted the test page...
<dr_willis>  \etc\X11\Xsession.d\25enable-compiz         <--------------------- I think had somthing to do with the problem.
<HollowPoint> vadrao, quite possibly, I haven't had Compiz installed on this particular install of Kubuntu and have never used Metacity
<HollowPoint> nice one Assurbanipal
<dr_willis> i was thinking that script stayed around after you removed compiz . and it caused problems.
<dr_willis> if [ -e $HOME/.kde/share/config/compizasWM ] ; then
<dr_willis> 	export KDEWM="/usr/bin/compiz"
<vadrao> I think so too
<dr_willis> if the user has that file.. then it tries to enable compiz.. which does not exist
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, but it doesnt work smoothly...something is wrong...
<HollowPoint> kdmrc controls what windows manager is used though, once you install Compiz and revert to Kwin with kwin --replace & in the command line that script should write to kdmrc, then uninstall comiz which won't touch kdmrc and all should be well
<dr_willis>  remove that  $HOME/.kde/share/config/compizasWM  file perhaps?
<HollowPoint> I'd suggest a reboot between reverting to kwin and uninstalling compiz though
<ockonal> favro: maybe, the either way will be change my video card to nVidia? :-D
<dr_willis> that may be what the kwin --replace does..is remove that file also.
<vadrao> I will try your suggestion Hollowpoint
<dr_willis> just removing that file now. may fix his issue.
<HollowPoint> I'd agree with dr_willis that removing $HOME/.kde/share/config/compizasWM wouldn't hurt
<favro> ockonal: I've gone back to the ati driver 'cause there are bugs in the fglrx ones...
<dr_willis> of course if he had 10+ other users...  things would get ugly. :)
<HollowPoint> Assurbanipal:  when you say it doesn't work smoothly you mean?
<HollowPoint> yeah just a bit
<ockonal> favro: sorry, i don't understand
<ockonal> favro: are there any ways to fix my problem?
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, i get error on the devices leds...
<HollowPoint> ockonal > Intel chipsets are actually better than Nvidia so I hear. Apparently Intel have been working very closely with Linux on their graphics and audio drivers?
<HollowPoint> Assurbanipal: you get an error on the device LEDs?
<HollowPoint> as in the error light comes on?
<favro> ockonal: some people can use the fglrx drivers ok some can't from what I've read
<HollowPoint> ATi drivers are notoriously bad for Linux, they've gotten a lot better lately but still not great
<vadrao> Hollowpoint@ there are other files as well in that directory.. like compizrc
<dr_willis> a lot better = some times they actually work. :)
<vadrao> Can I remove that too
<ockonal> HollowPoint: but it'll be lately :)
<favro> ockonal: I use an xorg.conf with the ati driver so things are stable
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, i had red light blinking, don't know why... now i rebooted the printer and just printed through office nicely .... seems ok...
<HollowPoint> however did I pickup on part of your conversation earlier ockonal and favro that you're trying to enable compiz in KDE4? If so I doubt even Nvidia or Intel cards will work on that right now
<HollowPoint> lol yes dr_willis
<favro> HollowPoint: I never new about the kde4 part of this...
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, can i make this printer shared so other pc's running windows or linux can print on it?
<HollowPoint> vadrao I'd say if you don't want compiz just get rid of anything that says compiz, provided you don't currently have it installed
<ockonal> HollowPoint:  i want to set my drivers, becaouse i can't work with Linux with my hertz now
<dr_willis> Cups can be used to share to other linux boxs , samba to share to other windows machines
<ockonal> HollowPoint: now i have 75... It's too small
<HollowPoint> ok one at a time now lol
<HollowPoint> Assurbanipal: yes you need to install samba and cups, if you google on how to share a printer in Linux you'll find a how to guide on it easily enough
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.5 (hardy), package size 6844 kB, installed size 14788 kB
<HollowPoint> ockonal you're on 75 hertz?
<dr_willis> The samba-doc package has books on the topic Assurbanipal  :)
<ockonal> HollowPoint: yes
<HollowPoint> can your monitor handle 75 hertz?
<ockonal> HollowPoint: yes, but on Windows i can get 200 with this v-card
<dr_willis> I thought Most LCD's only did 60. But i guess newer ones do higher...
<dr_willis> Not sure i could tell the differance :)
<dr_willis> on a lcd at least.
<HollowPoint> you can get 200 what?
<HollowPoint> you certainly can't get 200 hertz because your monitor would fry
<ockonal> HollowPoint: i really don't know, but in settings i could set 200 hz
<HollowPoint> settings in Windows?
<ockonal> box: show settings, which your monitor can't set was unchecked
<ockonal> HollowPoint: yes
<ockonal> if i set to 80 or 90, it'll be very good
<HollowPoint> If you go to K Menu > System Settings > Monitor and Display what does it say for refresh frequency on the right hand side?
<ockonal> wait, pls. can you see the screen?
<HollowPoint> I can't see your screen now
<HollowPoint> no*
<ockonal> if i'll give you the link
<dr_willis> Hmm..
<HollowPoint> give me the link?
 * dr_willis checks the wiki pedia for lcd refresh rates...
 * HollowPoint starts to get worried
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refresh_rate
<ockonal> HollowPoint:  http://s39.radikal.ru/i083/0809/f9/6694668834bc.jpg
<HollowPoint> what the hell operating system are you using? That certainly isn't Kubuntu
<ockonal> HollowPoint: ? Kubuntu
<HollowPoint> Anyway, you're refresh rate is currently set at 75hz, and I forgot this is KDE4 right?
<ockonal> HollowPoint: yes
<HollowPoint> well you seriously do NOT want to increase the refresh rate about 75 hz, normally I wouldn't even recommend that for a TFT/LCD monitor and certainly not if you're not sure what you're doing.
<HollowPoint> about should be above sorry*
<dr_willis> I was thinking most lcds only did 60. but i guess newer ones can do higher..
<HollowPoint> most should still be set at 60 to be safe dr_willis
<ockonal> HollowPoint: ok, and how can i use compiz?
<dr_willis> HollowPoint,  from the wikipedia entry - its not really a freresh rate anyway. :)
<HollowPoint> unless of course you're in the states where nothing is earthed, constant dirty power out of the outlets and no fuses in anything lol
<HollowPoint> what's your graphics card ockonal?
<ockonal> HollowPoint: radeon 2600 pro
<HollowPoint> exactly dr_willis it's basically a power setting
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, i made it sharing the printer...now i try printing from windows client machine and asks for drivers :( why are they necessary ?
<dr_willis> http://forum.beyond3d.com/archive/index.php/t-33826.html has some neat info on this discsssuin also
<HollowPoint> try this ockonal
<HollowPoint> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2849
<ockonal> HollowPoint: thanks, i'll see it now
<HollowPoint> it's a russian forum but the how-to is in English and seems to have worked for others with same or similar card
<HollowPoint> Assurbanipal: any machine that tries to print to a device needs drivers, your windows machine will need Windows drivers in order to print to the HP printer
<HollowPoint> just as if the printer was installed on a Windows machine and shared over the network your Linux machine would need Linux drivers to print to it, not Windows ones
<ockonal> HollowPoint:  ok, thank you. I'll try to do that
<HollowPoint> np ockonal
<landry55> yvon55
<_Angelus_> what command plays swf files on kubuntu ?
<HollowPoint> you need to install the swf player
<HollowPoint> then open the swf file in that
<airone> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_Angelus_> HollowPoint: like gnash? or there's something better?
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, mate can u help me setup the client pc for network printing?? i cannot make it...
<HollowPoint> _Angelus_ if you search the package database for flash you'll see the GNU swf player near the bottom of the list
<HollowPoint> I forget it's name
<HollowPoint> all you need Assurbanipal is to find the driver for the printer, so google for exactly but without the "" "download driver HP Photosmart Model" and obviously replace Model with the model number as I've forgotten it
<HollowPoint> then when you try to install the shared printer and it asks for drivers, you select "Have Disk" in the installer menu and point it at the folder containing the printer driver you just downloaded
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, i am now trying with ubuntu in both machines... i think the server is ok...now need to do the client
<HollowPoint> You've installed Kubuntu on the client PC as well?
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, client is dual boot, xp and kubuntu are on...
<HollowPoint> and you're trying to get it to print from Kubuntu on the client machine?
<Assurbanipal> yes
<HollowPoint> you'll need to install cups mate
<Assurbanipal> cups is on! but dont know how to "find" the printer on the other machine
<HollowPoint> ah
<HollowPoint> which version of Kubuntu is it/
<HollowPoint> ?
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, i open hp device manager, press add device, and then what?? i have 4.1 on the server and 3.5 on client. both on ubuntu 8.4
<HollowPoint> you should be able to open HPLIP from the K Menu, then add device and you should be able to choose network/ethernet/wireless option
<HollowPoint> at that point it should scan the network for Cups shared printers
<Assurbanipal> i get "no device found"
<Assurbanipal> could it be something on the server?
<HollowPoint> so the next thing to try is clicking the manual button
<HollowPoint> Find Manually the button should be
<HollowPoint> it'll ask you for the ip address or hostname of the printers host
<HollowPoint> if you have DNS setup and working properly the hostname should be fine but if not then hopefully the server is on a static IP?
<Assurbanipal> both pcs are on a rooter in my house,sharing a dls connection
<HollowPoint> ok then well what's the router?
<HollowPoint> I know for a fact that Kubuntu does not work well on D-Link routers when it comes to DNS
<HollowPoint> it doesn't like the DNS stack of the router
<Assurbanipal> it is a philips rooter
<HollowPoint> ah unchartered territory for me then, does the server have a static IP address?
<Assurbanipal> i entered my servers local ip address in find manually but nothing
<HollowPoint> did you setup the share on the server in Cups or just in Samba?
<HollowPoint> they are very different
<Assurbanipal> let me go through that again...
<HollowPoint> if you set up the share in Samba that explains why the Windows box found it, if you didn't set it up in Cups then the Linux box won't find it
<Assurbanipal> so,how do i set it up in cups?
<HollowPoint> Quite straight forward in 3.5.9 but you're running KDE4.1 on the server right?
<Assurbanipal> yes
<HollowPoint> In 3.5.9 you can configure it from the Control Centre/System Settings > Printers
<Assurbanipal> but in kde 4?
<HollowPoint> once you have the Printers dialog open you need to click on the Print Server tab, then the network icon on the left hand side and you'll see a dialog called Cups server configuration
<HollowPoint> I'm not sure if it's the same in KDE4 or not mate, I've installed KDE4 a few times but didn't get on with it because I use my machine as a production machine and it just wasn't functional enough
<HollowPoint> hold on I'll boot my OpenSUSE virtual Machine, that uses KDE4 I'll take a look
<Assurbanipal> oki!
<HollowPoint> the main problem here is going to be that OpenSUSE uses Yast2 for every bloody thing so not sure I'll be able to get to the control centre like I could in Kubuntu, but we'll see, it's just booting up
<HollowPoint> yeah seems to actually be more straight forward in KED4
<Assurbanipal> so??
<HollowPoint> still in the control centre, under Hardware > Printers then you'll see an option for CUPS Server Settings
<Assurbanipal> cant find it mate...
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmm, if you have a look around the control centre you'll find the printer option in there, once you've found that it looks relatively straight forward, unfortunately like I said before OpenSUSE uses Yast2 for everything instead of just straight forward control centre
<Assurbanipal> i have nohitng like "printer" or "hardware" in system settings!
<HollowPoint> does the server have a monitor?
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, maybe i found it
<Assurbanipal> i ve got "printer configuration - localhost
<HollowPoint> that looks familiar, you might be able to configure it with the CUPS web interface though
<HollowPoint> try opening a browser and going to server.local.ip.address:631/admin obviously replacing server.local.ip.address with it's ip address
<Assurbanipal> ok!i m on cups settings page with mozilla
<HollowPoint> cool
<HollowPoint> should be straight forward from there mate
<Assurbanipal> welll i don;t knwo...
<Assurbanipal> i see the printer here...
<Assurbanipal> but then what?
<HollowPoint> you should be able to set it up as a shared printre
<HollowPoint> If you've got the same cups web interface as me then you should see on the right hand side a load of tick boxes under the Server heading
<HollowPoint> one of which is "Share published printers connected to this system"
<Assurbanipal> i have that ticked
<HollowPoint> I'd recommend that being ticked and then click on the printers tab at the top
<HollowPoint> click on the printer you want to publish and you'll see a load of buttons below it
<HollowPoint> click the publish printer button
<Assurbanipal> it says it is published
<HollowPoint> ok, see if you can see if from the client
<Assurbanipal> i can only unpublish it
<Assurbanipal> ok, i go on the other pc now and following u
<HollowPoint> yup
<Assurbanipal> i am on cups on add printer page
<HollowPoint> ok so you go for network, then go for cups
<HollowPoint> you should see the printer you just shared
<Assurbanipal> ok i see it!
<HollowPoint> excellent
<Assurbanipal> it asks for a user name and password now..
<Assurbanipal> it says it is requested by the server
<HollowPoint> yup, that'll be the username and password for the user on the server which has authority to print to it
<Assurbanipal> ok, now i ve choose it as the default printer on client
<Assurbanipal> is it ready to work now?
<HollowPoint> should be
<Assurbanipal> i try the test page through cups interface.it works. no how do i "save" these settings on the client?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<HollowPoint> if you've installed the printer on the client it's saved mate
<Assurbanipal> so i just close mozilla and the printer shoulf be on the installed printers list,right?
<HollowPoint> yup
<HollowPoint> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> is there a kde equiv to firestarter? Firestarter appears to be a gnome app
<ockonal> HollowPoint: how to make .run-file running? :)
<ockonal> chmod +
<HollowPoint> chmod +x
<HollowPoint> I've used it in KDE before ActionParsnip
<ockonal> thanks
<HollowPoint> it'
<HollowPoint> it's in the repos
<Assurbanipal> HollowPoint, seems to be working great! tnx mate/! i m gonna try doing it through windows now...
<HollowPoint> np dude
<HollowPoint> glad I could help
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: i ust dont wanna install any extra libs
<HollowPoint> ah right, well you could always just use iptables
<ActionParsnip> yeah i think thats gonna be the spec
<ActionParsnip> i gots a router so i should be ok
<HollowPoint> yeah, always nice to have iptables configured though
<ActionParsnip> true
<ActionParsnip> if i use hdparm is it persistant or does the command need running every boot?
<neWbie> anyone can give me a hand? ivegot a tedious line appearing in the centre of the screen when im watching clips on youtube for example
<neWbie> i think its a flash prob, but not sure
<HollowPoint> does it appear accross the entire screen or just the video output?
<ockonal> HollowPoint: can u help me with manual?
<neWbie> just the video
<HollowPoint> not sure on that ActionParsnip but I think it should work on reboot
<HollowPoint> ockonal manual?
<ockonal> HollowPoint: http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2849
<HollowPoint> neWbie, what graphics card are you using and what drivers?
<ockonal> HollowPoint:  about ati-drivers installation
<neWbie> HollowPoint: i correctly installed the nvidia drivers following the procedure, ivegot a geforce 9600 gt
<HollowPoint> you're definitely running the nvidia drivers in /etc/X11/xorg.conf then neWbie?
<HollowPoint> ockonal which part are you having trouble with mate?
<ockonal> from 20.
<neWbie> HollowPoint: i think so yes
<ockonal> HollowPoint: I don't know, what i may to do next
<ockonal> HollowPoint: there are no any changes in xorg.conf after step 20... May it be?
<neWbie> HollowPoint: what that line could be?
<HollowPoint> one sec ockonal I'll take a look
<HollowPoint> neWbie it'll be in the device section under driver
<HollowPoint> it should say driver             nvidia            if it's setup properly
<neWbie> define "device section" im a newbie, dunno much about kubuntu sorry
<HollowPoint> have you run aticonfig from the command line ockonal?
<HollowPoint> ah ok neWbie
<neWbie> lol
<HollowPoint> open a konsole terminal and type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" but without the ""
<ockonal> HollowPoint: yes, #aticonfig, but i saw how to use this 'function'
<HollowPoint> then scroll down it and you'll see "Section Device"
<ockonal> HollowPoint: aticonfig parameters
<HollowPoint> then below that you'll see driver
<neWbie> HollowPoint: open a konsole terminal and type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" but without the "" that's for me?
<ockonal> HollowPoint: wait, please
<HollowPoint> yes neWbie
<HollowPoint> ok ockonal
<neWbie> alright :D i feel like an idiot (without the "") hahahah
<neWbie> im doing it
<HollowPoint> np
<ockonal> HollowPoint: after typing: #aticonfig i got:
<ockonal> ockonal@WinCode:~/Рабочий стол/ati$ aticonfig
<ockonal> Usage: aticonfig [OPTION] ...
<ockonal> Parses an existing X-Server configuration file and modifies it to operate with
<ockonal> ATI products.
<ockonal>  
<ockonal> The following command-line options can be invoked as parameters:
<neWbie> HollowPoint: do i have to pastebin it??
<ockonal> HollowPoint: so , this command cant work without parameters
<ActionParsnip> !ati | ockonal
<ubottu> ockonal: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neWbie> HollowPoint: do i have to pastebin it??
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: if its your xorg.conf then yes
<HollowPoint> yes newbie
<neWbie> ok
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: you can use pastebinit too ;)
<ockonal> HollowPoint: maybe i may to do this: aticonfig --initial?
<ockonal> ATI Initial Configuration:
<ockonal>   --initial
<ockonal>         Generate a default ATI device section in the configuration file which
<ockonal>         is capable of loading the fglrx driver.
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neWbie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44161/
<HollowPoint> that sounds like a good idea ockonal, you need to use pastebin in future though when pasting config files and konsole output
<neWbie> like this its quicker
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: then you dont have to use a website, you will get a url on the command line
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: theres more than that dude
<neWbie> yes someone already made me installed that packet but apparently it wasnt working
<ockonal> HollowPoint: sorry, i can't understand..... What i may to do now?
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neWbie> HollowPoint: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44161/
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: paste the whole thing
<HollowPoint> neWbie: you have installed nvidia drivers correctly
<neWbie> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44162/
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: ok, you need to specify resolution and refresh rate and it'll work
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: are you still getting low resolution despite having the driver loaded?
<neWbie> HollowPoint: I know but so why is there that line? and for example it doesnt let me upload images with imageshack i tried others but nothing i think i have a flash prob
<HollowPoint> I will therefore assume your first suspiscion that you may have a flash issue is probably the problem. If you type into konsole "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" you should see an improvement
<ActionParsnip> !flash | neWbie
<ubottu> neWbie: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: do you wanna fix nvidia drivers or flash?
<neWbie> ActionParsnip: yes, im still getting low resolution. how do i fix that?
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: neWbie: http://pastebin.com/f16e75071
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: thats mine no an nvidia card runing at 1024x768
<neWbie> so?
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: so you can use bits of mine to make yours work
<neWbie> if i knew how to do it eheheh
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: if yu look at my "Screen" section
<ActionParsnip> you'll see i have a tonne of lines you dont
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: you'll need to run kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> or you wont be allowed to save changes
<HollowPoint> neWbie: you've got the Nvidia Settings wizard installed so I'd use that instead of playing with your xorg.conf too much on your own, you could end up breaking your X server completely
<neWbie> and then modify it manually?
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: yeah
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: id run sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<neWbie> alright wait a second guys you are suggesting me two different things, i appreciate both your helps but dunno what's better... what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: this will backup the original configuration so you can roll back
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: whichever you prefer
<neWbie> i dunno ur the experts u tell me lol
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: i cant tell you yur preference
<neWbie> i trust both of ur suggestions
<ockonal> HollowPoint: please, help
<neWbie> how can i have preferences on something that i dunno????
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: personally id just copy the lines from my xorg.conf to yours save, exit and reboot
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: you need to try new things to test
<neWbie> ok so which lines exactly?
<ockonal> HollowPoint: i saw log of drivers installation:
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: copy from line 23 to 39
<HollowPoint> ockonal all you need to do now is check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and make sure the driver is set to frglx instead of vesa
<ockonal> make[2]: *** [/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1
<ockonal> make[1]: *** [_module_/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2
<ockonal> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic'
<ockonal> make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2
<ockonal> build failed with return value 2
<ockonal> [Error] Kernel Module : Failed to compile kernel module - please consult readme.
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: and paste it in your "screen" section
<neWbie> alright im doing it...
<ActionParsnip> ockonal: please use pastebin for large pieces of text
<ockonal> ActionParsnip: ok, sorry
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: if you wanna give me a pastebin of the result i can check it for you
<ockonal> HollowPoint: do you know, why building drivers has failed?
<neWbie> ok let me do it then ill pastebin it
<neWbie> thank u
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: np
<HollowPoint> probably because you haven't got the right linux-headers installed you need to verify which kernel you have running currently and then check you have the right linux-headers installed
<ockonal> HollowPoint: yesterday i've installed new linux-kernel
<neWbie> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44164/
<neWbie> is that ok?
<HollowPoint> then you probably need to update your linux-headers to the same version as your new kernel
<ockonal> HollowPoint: they were update
<HollowPoint> just because your kernel was updated doesn't mean your linux-headers were ockonal
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: looks fine
<HollowPoint> linux-headers are not installed by default
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: save it and then reboot
<neWbie> the system?
<ockonal> HollowPoint: how can i install them?
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: i would, just to check its all good
<HollowPoint> do you know which kernel version you currently have installed?
<ActionParsnip> ockonal: uname -a
<ockonal> Linux WinCode 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 17:53:40 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> ockonal: im on Linux fileserver 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 16:57:51 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<neWbie> alright so ill reboot and come back
<neWbie> see you in one sec, i really hope is not all scr....d lol
<HollowPoint> then you need to type in konsole apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: indeed, if its bad just copy back the xorg.conf you created when yuo began
<neWbie> ill be back in one minute
<neWbie> i dunno how to do
<neWbie> ill come here to ask in case
<neWbie> see you in one min
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: or just remove the ines you added
<ockonal> Уже установлена самая новая версия linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic.
<ockonal> sorry
<ockonal> They were installer
<ockonal> *installed
<ockonal> i've already had them
<HollowPoint> can you pastebin the rest of the error message you got when trying to install the drivers?
<ockonal> HollowPoint: log-file?
<HollowPoint> yeah
<HollowPoint> but pastebin it
<HollowPoint> don't paste it into here
<ockonal> HollowPoint: :-D
<HollowPoint> ?
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: welcome back
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: any good?
<kottlett> anybody else experiences problems with kdesvn complaining about invalid utf-8 sequences? must have come with an update from within the last two weeks, mabe the 3.5.10 update
<neWbie> ActionParnsip: i dunno though... the screen its all wide
<ockonal> HollowPoint: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44171/
<neWbie> everything its bigger, and wide
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: more screen resolution?
<neWbie> ??
<rysiek|pl> anybody any pointers why ssh segfaults every single time I try to use it?
<neWbie> before it was better, i could see better now it's all bigger even if the resolution is 1024 x (what it is)
<neWbie> its too WIDE now
<HollowPoint> ockonal did you run the installation as root?
<ockonal> HollowPoint: sec
<ActionParsnip> 1024x768
<ActionParsnip> try tweaking your monitor to be thinner, it may be there
<neWbie> how do i do?
<ockonal> HollowPoint: ockonal@WinCode:~/Рабочий стол/ati$ sudo ./ati-installer.sh 8.42.3 --install
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: use the OSD and buttons
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: its the menu in your monitors display
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: is it a laptop?
<neWbie> the auto adjustment display button on the monitor?
<neWbie> no its a desktop
<neWbie> i tried it nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: ok cool, yeah jump in the menus to make the horizontal size smaller
<ActionParsnip> what does xrandr --verbose output
<DexterF> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<neWbie> no wait i didnt get u what do i have to do? sorry
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: you need to use the buttons on your monitor to tweak the display
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: what does xrandr --verbose output?
<neWbie> no but its a resolution prob
<neWbie> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44174/
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: try changing your refresh rate a little
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: but you are running at 1024x768
<neWbie> i no i read on the system settings but so why is it so wide?
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: either a refresh rate is out or your monitor is projecting the image too wide, in which case yuo need to haul it ni with the buttons on the monitor
<ockonal> HollowPoint: any ideas?
<neWbie> the screen is centered i see it all, is not that i am missing the sides as it would be if i had problems like that, its just WIDE
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: it may be centred but the horizontal size may be too large
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: just crank it in to test, if its not we'll try reconfiguring
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: it takes seconds
<neWbie> but theres no option on the osd about the SIZE i can only move horizontally or vertically but not decide the size of it
<HollowPoint> sorry ockonal ATi is far from my favourite brand of graphics card, and it's now 12:10am here so I need to go to bed and get some sleep
<ockonal> HollowPoint: ok, good luck ;)
<HollowPoint> I can only recommend you paste the last part of that logfile into google and see what it comes up with, I had to do that a couple of times with older Nvidia cards once or twice when they wouldn't take the binary drivers
<ockonal> HollowPoint: thanks, i'll try it
<neWbie> ActionParsnip: ????
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: use the menu on your monitor to find how to reduce horizontal size
<neWbie> ActionParsnip: im telling you in that menu there's no size reduction, only positioning
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: weird
<neWbie> picture, colour, position, tracking and setup (of the osd window)
<neWbie> nothing else
<neWbie> and in each of them there's no mentioning about "size" or "resize"
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: ok kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neWbie> do i have to pastebin it?
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: nar its ok, i got it
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: try adding _75.00 to each 1024x768
<neWbie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44177/
<neWbie> oh sorry... i thought i had to
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: so they all look like the top one
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: no wories dude
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: makes it all 75hz refresh
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: does you monitor do 75hz at 1024x768?
<neWbie> the max it gives me according to my "system settings>monitor and display" is 52 hz i dont have such a high one as 75hz, the max is 52hz
<neWbie> i guess this is the prob
<ActionParsnip> then chang 75.00 to 52.00
<ActionParsnip> looks like it
<neWbie> just in the first or all of them?
<ActionParsnip> your monitor cant do 75hz like mine can
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: yeah id add to them all
<neWbie> weird... that a f....g expensive monitor lol
<ActionParsnip> 52hz isnt great man
<neWbie> i no
<neWbie> not at all
<neWbie> when i was running XP it was working
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: mind you mines a crt so :P
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: just crank up slow and see what you can get
<neWbie> whatz the depth?
<neWbie> it says depth: 24
<neWbie> then depth: 16
<neWbie> could that be?
<ActionParsnip> 24bit colour
<ActionParsnip> you can add one for 32bit if you want
<neWbie> anyway now that i modified the xorg ill reboot and see, then ill get here again in one min. right
<neWbie> ?
<neWbie> ok?
<ActionParsnip> yeah cool
<neWbie> cu in one min
<neWbie> ActionParsnip: now it got back as it was but i've just noticed i was wrong thinking it was too wide, it was just the resolution because now i have the one i had that it 1400x900
<ActionParsnip> then set that in xorg.conf
<neWbie> yes can u retype the command plz?
<neWbie> ActionParsnip: kdesudo kate xorg.......???
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: use your up cursor ;)
<neWbie> kewl!!!!
<neWbie> i didnt no about that
<neWbie> so now its weird because on the xorg says "1024x768_52.00" instead on the monitor dispaly settings it says "1400x900" 52hz... what do i do? uff
<ActionParsnip> sounds ok, as long as you can do that refresh at that res
<neWbie> it doesnt sound ok if on the xorg says a resolution which is not the same on the monitor display settings...
<neWbie> am i right or wrong?
<ActionParsnip> when you update xorg.conf you need to restart x server or reboot
<neWbie> i did though
<neWbie> and this is what i found after the reboot
<ActionParsnip> if its wrong you can log on into single user mode (command line) and change it back
<ActionParsnip> give me your xorg.conf please
<Walzmyn> use pastebin
<neWbie> i changed the _75hz to _52hz as u said then restarted and what i found was the xorg says "1024x768_52.00" instead on the monitor dispaly settings it says "1400x900" 52hz...
<neWbie> this is how i modified http://paste.ubuntu.com/44183/ then i reboot and its still like this but in "system settings>monitor display" the resolution appears to be 1400x900 with 52hz
<ActionParsnip> is the display itself ok?
<neWbie> instead of being 1024x768 as it is on the xorg
<neWbie> yes the display seems ok
<ActionParsnip> screw it then
<neWbie> but its weird... 2 different resolution
<ActionParsnip> if it aint broke dont fix it
<neWbie> screw it? what u mean?
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<ActionParsnip> i wouldnt argue if its doing right after a cold boot
<ActionParsnip> screw it == forget it
<ActionParsnip> it is weird but if its ok then leave alone
<neWbie> mmm
<neWbie> yes but... this is more a windows filosophy than a linux one lol
<Guest4764> does anyone here run AVG for LInux? ...  is it any good?
<neWbie> use ClamAV
<neWbie> instead of AVG wich is incompatible with lots of apps
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: you dont really need it unless you are running a samba share
<ActionParsnip> which windows users will write to
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: due to the user architecture of linux, users have limited access so viri wont be able to do much at all
<neWbie> ill try to change the 1024x768 on the xorg to 1400x900 and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: unless yuo log in as root like an idiot then you are ok
<Guest4764> I have klamav installed
<neWbie> what du think?
<Guest4764> I was just curious about AVG thats all
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: well you got a knowledge of whats what with xorg.conf, just ALWAYS backup conf files before you start messing around
<Guest4764> (it has better detection than KlamAV
<ActionParsnip> Guest4764: klamAV is a gui for clamAV
<ForgeAus> yes thats true
<ForgeAus> its still not telling me anything about AVG under linux, if its worth it or not
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: you dont really need it unless yuo have windows systems writing to your system
<neWbie> ok
<ActionParsnip> !avg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avg
<neWbie> thank you actionparnsip
<neWbie> ;)
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: awesome, glad we got there
<neWbie> LOL
<neWbie> sorry mate
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip, I'm omre thinking of courtesy not passing on malware, etc to windows users...
<ActionParsnip> neWbie: just backup conf files so you can copy the original back if you need to back pedal
<neWbie> ok
<ForgeAus> even if they don't affect linux doesn't mean that other users won't be infected from what I got...
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: you wont if you run as user you'll be pretty sound
<neWbie> bye
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/Avg
<ForgeAus> thanx
<ForgeAus> ahh IC, its only a detection tool not a removal one
<ForgeAus> (nless you buy the full vers I guess)
<ActionParsnip> you can always delete the infected file
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus | ForgeAus
<ubottu> ForgeAus: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<ForgeAus> apparnetly there's now smarter viruses/spyware for linux, they disable common scanners
<ForgeAus> erm not linux windows sorry..
<ForgeAus> a little scatterbrained right now
<ActionParsnip> windows is full of virus'
<ActionParsnip> theres thousands, but you are running linux and they wont affect you
<ForgeAus> theres one malware of some kind I heard was called windows XP 2008 ... it disables many common virus scanners
<ForgeAus> AVG is one that is unaffected :)
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: wel thats on windows, you arent running windows so it wont affect you
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: and if you are logged in as user, any linux virii you get cannot edit system files as it will only have your access level. This is one strong reason to NEVER log on as root
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: people realise this the hard way, I enjoy laughing at them
<ForgeAus> AP I know all that
<ForgeAus> although there are some (few) viruses that actually do affect linux...
<ForgeAus> however I wasn't so concerned about a virus affecting my system as I was about passing on ones to other users
<ActionParsnip> oh definately, www.sophos.com tells you about them
<xerosis> I'm getting the screen not updating until I switch TTYs and back again, any ideas against what to log a bug?
<ForgeAus> and coming from a windows background I do use wine
<biochem> how do I change my default browser from konqr to firefox
<ForgeAus> theres a script in ubuntu forums
<ActionParsnip> biochem: theres an option to make sure it is the default browser
<ActionParsnip> biochem: you may have to set the browser in your apps
<biochem> doh
<biochem> yes, there it is... under preferences
<biochem> thanks
<ForgeAus> http://jatshergill.com/blog/2006/05/16/how-to-setup-the-default-web-browser-in-kubuntu/ shows a few ways
<ForgeAus> grrr I was just at the site that told me the tiny .sh script for switching filemanagers and browser defaults
<ActionParsnip> just change it in each app
<jwerde> español
<WaSTe[bRe]> can i install windows drivers under kubuntu with wine?
<WaSTe[bRe]> can i install windows drivers under kubuntu with wine?
<aotianlong> you can't
<ForgeAus> WaSTe no... well not for use with linux's system
<WaSTe[bRe]> i run the setup instalation for graphic driver and next > next > next :D
<aotianlong> have try sun vertual box
<ForgeAus> some software drivers may install in wine but most for the purpose of getting a program to work not for device management, etc...
<WaSTe[bRe]> can i use windows drivers for graphic and install in under linux?
<WaSTe[bRe]> somehow
<ForgeAus> WaSTe I don't recommend you do that
<ForgeAus> you probably have a display manager, etc already on linux with your default desktop...
<WaSTe[bRe]> there is no linux drivers for my graphiccard
<ForgeAus> (I know kubuntu has KDE)
<WaSTe[bRe]> yes i have
<ForgeAus> what graphics card do you have?
<WaSTe[bRe]> winfast pvr 6200 turbo cache
<ForgeAus> wine uses KDE to display graphics...
<WaSTe[bRe]> uses nvidia chisets
<WaSTe[bRe]> chipset*
<ForgeAus> uh, ok I havn't heard of that card but you might want to read up on
<ForgeAus> !Nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> there may be some assistance there???
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<WaSTe[bRe]> linux uses drivers for nvidia 6x series
<ForgeAus> WaSTe sounds like thats the chipset on your card, so thats probably why
<WaSTe[bRe]> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache
<ForgeAus> is your problem that it isn't specific enough for you?
<ActionParsnip> WaSTe[bRe]: yuo could use envyng-gtk
<WaSTe[bRe]> i eneble the graphic drivers for linux
<WaSTe[bRe]> but am not shure will it work perfectly
<ActionParsnip> WaSTe[bRe]: nvidia works pretty well
<WaSTe[bRe]> let say i can play direct3d games?
<WaSTe[bRe]> newer ones or?
<b3ny0-> 7j
<ActionParsnip> WaSTe[bRe]: indeed
<ActionParsnip> WaSTe[bRe]: some games have native installers, some require wine and a little configuration
<ActionParsnip> WaSTe[bRe]: if you got the cash you could buy cedega or crossover office
<lex> hello ppl. anyoow how to work arorund hard disk wear and tear on kubuntu??? laptop hard drives beacuse of agressive power saving methods die faster. i want to disable that...
<ActionParsnip> lex: how does power saving affect hard drive access?
<BluesKaj> lex, sudo apt-get remove powernowd  , should work ...worked for me , then to check your cpu speed do : cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz , in the terminal
<lex> thanx alot BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> np
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: how are the two linked?
<lex> so, after i delete that package, the clicking soung of my hard drive slowly dying on me will dissapear?
<ActionParsnip> lex: if its clicking, run another nightly backup then go buy a new drive
<ActionParsnip> lex: clicking drive == dying drive
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, powernowd is the cpu stepping app that makes the cpu speed decision depending on l;oad requirements
<lex> ActionParsnip: power saving method does the hard drive head be removed from the disk.
<lex> ActionParsnip: it was working like that for two years now. since the day we met. (the day i bought it :))
<BluesKaj> lex dunno if defewating powernowd will help ..sounds like you drive is almost cooked
<ActionParsnip> lex: i see
<BluesKaj> lex, really, then it could be just an anomoly
<lex> some cycles: load cycles. every hard drive has a life spand of few couple thousands (two years normal use)and the agresive power saving method in ubuntu kills the hard drive in months.
<BluesKaj> lex, where did you see or hear that statement ?
<lex> sorry for my noobidity for not knowing that.
<lex> there is a thread on the forum
<BluesKaj> got a URL ?
<lex> that is a decease that ubuntu inheritted from debian father. it is deep inside the kernel
<lex> sorry, no :(
<lex> i am installing firefox, i will give you the link soon
<Ninjara> Maybe you get asked about this all the time, but my searching isn't giving me much:  What's the easiest equivalent of a personal firewall in linux?  Always-deny & ask policy for programs, for instance.
<jussi01> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ActionParsnip> Ninjara: firestarter
<BluesKaj> lex, odd cuz windows does a similar thing , but i don't know how to defeat it
<Ninjara> Isn't iptables more like just a packet filter though?
<ActionParsnip> Ninjara: it allows or denys packets based on filters but isnt that what a firewall does?
<Ninjara> Will firestarter explicitly ask if I want to give executables a permission policy for internet access?  I thought it was just a firewall ruleset builder.
<ActionParsnip> Ninjara: yes you configure it then it does its thing
<Ninjara> ActionParsnip: "Personal firewall" is usually taken to mean the kind you find in windows, afaik.; one that asks for permissions for programs and generates policies for them.
<Ninjara> hm
<Ninjara> Excellent.
<BluesKaj> if it was a packet filter what gives IPtables the ability to reject malware. How can it differntiate ?
<ActionParsnip> Ninjara: you can even block certain hosts from accessing certain protocols and ports on your system
<Ninjara> er, yeah..  Does it recognize which processes are trying to access what and remember that, or just ask "permit tcp port 80 outbound?" and from there on permit that for every process?
<Ninjara> ActionParsnip: I know *that*, I've used iptables before :p
<ActionParsnip> Ninjara: yuo can isolate apps or just leave it open outbound
<Ninjara> hm, ok
<lex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
 * ForgeAus wishes there was a wine-like abi but for OSX apps
<ActionParsnip> Ninjara: depends how thorough you want to be
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59695 in dell "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lex> the link for life of hard drives on laptops
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: what app do you want from OSX?
<ForgeAus> AP I don't know... are there any good ones? :)
<Ninjara> So thorough everything is strictly verboten und illegal unless I say otherwise.
<ForgeAus> theres gotta be some reason ppl like apple macintosh computers
<ForgeAus> (software reason I mean)...
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: then why want on api for osx if you dont know what there is
<ForgeAus> because Linux doesn't run any of them...
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: it treats you like a complete idiot and all the hardware works out of the box
<Ninjara> Well, thanks.  I'm gonna go eat and try this out.
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: to me its just overpriced hardware with an ok OS
<ForgeAus> whats PTC wildfire?
<|-phreak-|> yo!
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: CAD software
<ActionParsnip> hi |-phreak-|
<|-phreak-|> anyone can help me?
<|-phreak-|> with kubuntu: mysql+odbc+eclipse+tomcat+subversion
<|-phreak-|> guys! anyone?
<RurouniJones> kopete
<|-phreak-|> this aint help center irc?
<RurouniJones> whoops, too fast for the run command
<ghostcube> |-phreak-|: sup?
<|-phreak-|> yo man
<RurouniJones> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<|-phreak-|> need help
<|-phreak-|> cheers
<jussi01> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<jussi01> heh
<ghostcube> |-phreak-|: whta is the problrm
<ghostcube> outvh
<ghostcube> eh?
<ghostcube> my keyboard semms jidding
<ghostcube> eh ?
<BluesKaj> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jussi01> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<ghostcube> this eh is for me :D i dont get wat the hell is going on with my keyboard
<ghostcube> lol
<|-phreak-|> can someone help me out to set up a web development environment on kubuntu?
<|-phreak-|> can someone help me out to set up a web development environment on kubuntu?
<|-phreak-|> can someone help me out to set up a web development environment on kubuntu?
<|-phreak-|> can someone help me out to set up a web development environment on kubuntu?
<ghostcube> |-phreak-|: ^^ this womt speed up thr hrlp
<ghostcube> damn keyboard
<|-phreak-|> :/
<Freku> his question is too broad to answer
<BluesKaj> |-phreak-| , stop it
<ghostcube> i know this is heavy
<ghostcube> too many tools
<ghostcube> :|
<BluesKaj> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<|-phreak-|> no man
<|-phreak-|> just help
<Freku> 1st what you want to develop
<|-phreak-|> ive som questions
<Freku> html
<|-phreak-|> thats all
<Freku> php
<|-phreak-|> html, jsp, mysql
<|-phreak-|> and may be ml
<|-phreak-|> xml too
<|-phreak-|> now downloading eclipse
<ghostcube> have u tried quantas for php and html
<ghostcube> :-?
<Freku> ok
<|-phreak-|> no no wanna use eclipse man
<aanderse> |
<|-phreak-|> the mother of all IDEs
<Freku> so you dont need help
<Freku> :)
<|-phreak-|> dood... please :)
<aanderse> |-phreak-|: you're developing html, jsp, mysql, and xml... you don't even need an ide, crack open a frikkin text editor
<zipper> i cannot install the firmware/restricted drivers for my bcm4300 chip. http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o doest exist anymore it seems. Anyone got that file, or know of another place where i can download it?
<RurouniJones> Lets not turn this into a IDE/Editor war
<|-phreak-|> need help on how to set up mysql, plus connector (odbc) plus, tomcat and svn
<ghostcube> oracle ?
<ghostcube> omg
<RurouniJones> sudo apt-get install mysql svn
<|-phreak-|> no man
<|-phreak-|> not oracle
<jussi01> |-phreak-|: start with installing eclipse - have you done that yet?
<RurouniJones> sudo apt-get install eclipse mysql svn rather
<|-phreak-|> installed eclipse-jee-ganymede-linu-gtk.tar.gz for web development
<ghostcube> eh ?
<|-phreak-|> i know the sudo apt get shit man stop it
<jussi01> |-phreak-|: Watch the language please
<BluesKaj> !language | |-phreak-|
<ubottu> |-phreak-|: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ghostcube> |-phreak-|: this is not an quakenet chan so please may watch the words :)
<|-phreak-|> god...
<|-phreak-|> ok
<|-phreak-|> easy
<|-phreak-|> so need help man
<|-phreak-|> that is all
<|-phreak-|> you guys are not helping
<|-phreak-|> just making caos on me
<RurouniJones> Welp, /ignore it is then
<ghostcube> we get this already , u not asking somehow the real prob
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> i never used the tools soi scnt help
<jussi01> |-phreak-|: install eclipse, svn, and mysql - like RurouniJones said
<ghostcube> :| and in the next seconds i will throw this damn keyboard out of my window
<merk-> hello all
<Freku> open window 1st
<merk-> i have an asus aspire 5315 laptop and i'm trying to get my wlan working
<ghostcube> oh thx
<|-phreak-|> dood downloading and installing is nothing
<ghostcube> what then ?
<|-phreak-|> just need a good guide to configure
<|-phreak-|> the stuff
<|-phreak-|> any known links? tutorials? guides?
<merk-> the wlan card is atheros 802.11 and it says it's in restricted drivers
<ghostcube> have u tried google only to ask firmly
<jussi01> |-phreak-|: the eclipse website has very good doccumentation
<|-phreak-|> just dont want to make it by try try try
<merk-> the drivers are enabled but the knetworkmanager doesn't still show any wlan's available
<|-phreak-|> ok ill check it out
<merk-> and my wlan is visible and open to use
<ghostcube> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> http://www.eclipse.org/documentation/ |-phreak-|
<haakonn_> i asked this in #kde, but was directed here: i have recently switched to kde4 from kde3. one of the major pains is that i don't know how i can tell the automounter where i want my removable disks' mountpoints to be. in kde3 i could open a dialog and put in /media/foo for a specific disk, and that disk would from then on be mounted there. with kde4 i have no control and i have to fiddle with stupid symlinks if i want a static path to the fi
<RurouniJones> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<haakonn_> thanks :)
<RurouniJones> haakonn_: Try the channel mentioned there. Sorry to redirect you again :)
<haakonn_> i'm a patient guy, no problem ;)
<juho_> ok, that wlan help didn't do any good
<juho_> it says that all the drivers are present and the knetworkmanager is installed properly
<merk-> does it matter in this business that the wlan card is working under proprietary drivers?
<merk-> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<khpelwak_> hi everyone
<indi> hi
<mars_> ?
<RurouniJones> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<RurouniJones> What are the potential pitfalls of having Java5 AND Java6 on one machine?
<tdn> How do I get on with this problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/43858 I cannot get the drivers for my Ralink USB Wireless network adaptor to work properly. I suspect a bug in the kernel image provided by Ubuntu mirrors. Please help me on this.
<BluesKaj> !wireless | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<romunov> hum, where did my window bar go?
<tdn> BluesKaj, did you read the URL? This does really not help me. I have already read that page and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73 (the page it links to)
<bibstha> how do i share a folder
<bibstha> like two different users can access a common folder transparently
<bibstha> with read write modify
<bibstha> ?
<Dragnslcr> bibstha- could create a group with those two users and set the ownership of that directory to the group
<bibstha> Dragnslcr what will happen if i write inside that directory
<bibstha> will the subdirectory have same group as the parent directory?
<RurouniJones> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<RurouniJones> How do you get package info from the bot again?
<bazhang> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<RurouniJones> Thanks bazhang
<RurouniJones> How can I find where apt-get installed the jre5 binaries?
<RurouniJones> all I can see are the jre6 ones.
<aotianlong>  /usr/lib
<DarkShinigami> Why does Kopete keep disconnecting from Yahoo, then when I try to login again, I get "Error 1: NS Name Lookup Failed"
<ForgeAus> I guess you could go to sun or use apt:/ for edgy in your browser to find older packages
<ForgeAus> not sure how to get the deb's that way tho
<ForgeAus> also not sure why you'd want jre5 but then who am I to tell a user what they need?
<ForgeAus> edgy or feisty were probably jre5 I guess
<RurouniJones> Maybe because a Java app I have to use doesn't play nicely with JRE6
<zipper> What happend to "http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o" ? I'm pretty sure that file existed earlier today, but now its nowhere to be found which renders my wireless chip useless (broadcom bcm4300) =/. So if anyone know of anywhere else where i can download that file, it would be much appriciated
<jussi01> RurouniJones: just do dkpg -L package name
<ForgeAus> sounds good enough to me
<ForgeAus> wow openwrt? ... why not ddwrt?
<RurouniJones> Cheers jussi01
<jussi01> RurouniJones: no probs :)
<RurouniJones> Splendid, that did the trick
<zipper> ForgeAus: talking to me?
<ForgeAus> yeah
<zipper> dunno, the script for fwcutter uses the openwrt url
<ForgeAus> ok I dunno aynthign about fwcutter and since its a wireless chip not a router it probably makes lots more sense
<zipper> got in touch with an admin on openwrt, file should be there again now
<zipper> =D
<dolo> hello
<ForgeAus> hey dolo :)
<dolo> hows it goin forge
<ForgeAus> uh... slowly
<dolo> lol
<dolo> do u know is kubuntu and ubuntu realy that differnt
<zipper> dolo: no, not "really" different. Its basicly the same system, but with different window managers. That said, kubuntu isn't always as polished as ubuntu, but its close
<dolo> well i was wondering i used to use windows and there was this thing called task manager
<dolo> like if an app starts messing up i can end process
<dolo> is there something like that for ubuntu?
<zipper> 'ps aux' shows you a list of processes. Then you can use 'kill' to terminate processes
<dolo> last night google earth locked up and i had to unplug my pc to stop it
<dolo> when it locks up how do i start ps aux
<zipper> or you could use 'htop' too i guess, havent too much experience with it, but i'd imagine so
<zipper> hmm, you were not even able to open a terminal (konsole)?
<zipper> if not, ctrl+alt+f1 should bring you to the console. You'll find the graphical interface at ctrl+alt+f7
<ForgeAus> what can cause bootup to hang?
<ForgeAus> after (or perhaps even during) an fsck of /dev/sdb3 it always hangs...
<ForgeAus> I can press ctrl+alt+delete to fix it
<dolo> uhh
<dolo> ctrl f1
<dolo> brought me to text prompt
<dolo> coudlnt get back
<dolo> had to restart the power strip
<Guest85136> hey anyone know how to use the lastest flash player
<elvalentin> kennt einer nen nvidia treiber für kubuntuẞ
<ghostcube> ??
<ghostcube> nvidia-glx-new
<elvalentin> auf nvidia pageẞ
<ghostcube> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jgedeon> can anyone tell me how to configure my monitor in KDE4 since the refresh rates were not found.
<mentalcic> hi
<aotianlong> hi
<ana> a
<ana> What is this?:S
<bazhang> kubuntu OS support ana
<mentalcic> how to change resolution on konsoles (Ctrl+Alt+Fx) and does it have to do anything with KDE crashing when trying to return to it (Ctrl+Alt+F7)?
<mentalcic> hi
<mentalcic> any one alive here /
<mentalcic> ?
<ForgeAus> zzzZZZZZzzzz
<ForgeAus> uh wha? no
<mentalcic> how to change resolution in konsoles?
<mentalcic> I mean virtual terminals
<neWbie> is there a chess client for linux?
<ForgeAus> agh how do I unfix what fsck does to a disk? I should know better than to use it to fix things :(
<ForgeAus> exactly 1.2 gig of fsck files in my root directory now (files that were functional before it tried to "Fix" things
<ForgeAus> oddly it seems to know what the file types are but not their names
<WaSTe[bRe]> i installed kbfx, and when i try to install theme i click apply and nothing happends
<WaSTe[bRe]> i installed kbfx, and when i try to install theme i click apply and nothing happends
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> some of my ttys got messed up.. showing stange characters all over the screen
<Wicked> is it safe to install kubuntu-kde4-desktop alongside normal kde?
<bazhang> Wicked, yes
<jussi01> Wicked: I answered your question before? did you miss it?
<jussi01> Wicked: (in #kubuntu-kde4)
<Wicked> jussi01, yea. i had a power outage last night while i was sleep.
<Wicked> but thanks for th info!
<alejandro_> buenas
<alejandro_> a todos
<alejandro_> sabeis alguna sala especifica para novatos
<cojones_> does kubuntu have anything so that GTK apps look smoother in KDE?
<BluesKaj> tdn, not sure what your question is. I was away for a while.
<shadewind> if i install kubuntu kde4 and later want to upgrade to an official version with kde4, is that easy to do?
<jussi01> shadewind: please ask in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<shadewind> oh!
<dthacker> Hi,  I'm looking for recomendations for a Bayesian spam filter to work with Kontact.  What package would you recommend?
<Tm_T> dthacker: spamassassin and bogofilter?
<mcscruff> lo all, i have just installed google earth but every time i start it, it crashs X, does anyone know a fix
<aotianlong> logs?
<mcscruff> x restarts so i dont see them
<Guest25491> hej
<Guest25491> hey
<Guest25491> How can I install s\srivers to nVidia 8400GS M, I use kubuntu 8.04
<aotianlong> maybe the video card driver
<aotianlong> google earth need 3d
<TimS> Does ~.thumbnails belong to knoqueror?
<TimS> Its taking up 500mb, I was wondering if it was safe to clear, it has hundreds of old files I never look at anymore.
<lex> guys i screwed up and i need your precious help: regarding kdm: i installed a theme manager, selected a theme for my kdm. it worked fine two times. and now, when kdm starts, it sais: welcome to bla bla, and shows me the hideous no theme style! how  to fix this?
<raemon> test
<lex> i think i need to find a config file for kdm and change the value for the theme...
<lex> please help
<raemon> ~/.kde  ?
<lex> "/etc/kde3/kdm" ?
<lex> should i dele these files, so theme manager displays the theme instead of that appears to be a login manager setup?
<lex> in kcontrol there are two things for login manager: login manager and kdm theme manager. i want a theme manager to manage themes.
<arthursoma> Hola buen día
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<supertux_> hola
<Fabio> salve
<Fabio> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi con che tasti si fa il log off in kubuntu?
<guzman> hola
<Fabio> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi con che tasti si fa il log off in kubuntu?
<Fabio> ciao Guzman
<Fabio> c'e nessuno?
<ninuuz> Hi ! my kde crashes then i try to save a document, do any of you guys know why ? (openoffice)
<Fabio> ninuuz, I don't know, you know what are the button I have to press to do a logoff?
<ninuuz> what do you mean?
<Fabio> like a restart, it's to save parametres i've changed in my kubuntu
<ninuuz> oh, i do not happen to know that.
<Fabio> ok, thank you so
<Fabio> but just an information, this is the english channel of kubuntu?
<zipper> If you are in an area with so many wireless networks available that knetworkmanager has to use 2 columns to show them all, it stops displaying the signal strenght of them all. Any way to fix this?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> i've built qt4.4 today, where can i find my .profile file?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> it says i need to edit it
<jussi01> MitsuoDeshoDesho: no idea, but you do realise 4.4 is in hardy backports?
<volty> what's the size of kubuntu with lot of apps (about) ?
<jussi01> volty: well.... kinda hard to say, 2-5 gb?
<jussi01> depends on the apps..
<jussi01> could be more...
<Dragnslcr> My / partition is using 6 GB
<jussi01> there you are
<volty> so 5 should be enough, now have 3, ok, 6 thx :0
<Dragnslcr> Having both KDE3 and KDE4 is probably a fair chunk of that
<zipper> 2,6gb on a fresh install with only a few extra drivers and firefox installed
<zipper> i'd say 10gb should be pretty safe.... it sucks running out of space
<Dragnslcr> My /home partition is 75 GB
<mcscruff> lol
<mcscruff> dont download so much then
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> my partition is 15gb, mostly used up by libs with debug
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> such as boost/qt
<zipper> i got a NTFS partition for storage.... can't use a proper filesystem since i need to access it from windows too =/
<volty> yap, asking only for progs, vars, tmp, etc.
<manuel_> hi
<manuel_> how can i play with mplayer from minute 1.30 to minute 2.34 in loop mode?
<manuel_> thx
<volty> fstab syntax accepts /dev/hdc... ?
<zipper> volty:
<zipper> hmm?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<zipper> i think there is a guide for setting up fstab on ubuntu forums
<jussi01> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> hey jussi01
<volty> never mind, just a question, i saw it uses blkid identifiers
<jussi01> heya ActionParsnip
<accesso> salve
<accesso> scusate il nome, devo cambiarlo...
<volty> zipper: just asking if it accepts /dev/hd syntax, it is so difficult to answer ?
<zipper> volty, i dunno, is it difficult to ask without being condecendent or expecting people to be able to read your mind?
<accesso> ops, hem... how i can go to the italian channel of kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> !it | accesso
<ubottu> accesso: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<accesso> thank
<ign0ramus> np.  ciao!
<zipper> volty, man fstab
<volty> zipper: sorry, i wasn't clear, my question was probably stupid, was just asking if kubuntu forces to use blkid identifiers, do not need to read man fstab
<volty> thx.!
<zipper> volty, no such thing as a stupid question
<zipper> but as you say, you werent being very clear. Wasnt sure what your question was. But im glad you found your answer none the less
<volty> thanks boy you have a nice place here to exercise :)
<volty> or :(
<giuseppe_> SALVE RAGAZZI
<giuseppe_> hops scusate il maiusc
<zipper> I find the gym to be a much better place to exercise than irc =P
<volty> but you cannot fight frustration in gym
<jussi01> !it | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<volty> i'm not used to irc very much, but noticed that nice guys answer or ignore, just frusty give indications like reading the base docs
<zipper> volty, let me give you a hint: When you talk down to the people you are asking for help, you usually dont get a good result
<zipper> and the answer IS where i said it was, so why are you bitching?
<volty> i'm going to boot sometimes with gentoo & sometimes with kubuntu, .kde on a shared partition ?
<ActionParsnip> volty: kde is a desktop environment. how do yuo get it on a shared environment
<RurouniJones> he said .kde ...the config directory
<ActionParsnip> oh yeah, fuzzy eye, my bad
<ActionParsnip> i keep my ~/ on a seperate server. makes backups easier
<volty> ActionParsnip: same pc, i have to migrate
<volty> slowly
<volty> i have all the relevant stuff on another partition though no ~/ (symlinks)
<volty> ok, i'll try
<reut> hello. i need help with disk on key connection
<ciapsadm> Salutare!
<ActionParsnip> volty: same deal
<reut> hello. can anyone please help me ?
<zipper> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<reut> when i connect a usb to my kubuntu i have a pop up that say that the device is connected. but when i try to access into the device i cant read any of the folders and the files i see only ??????? as names. in other systems i can read the files (they are in hebrew) thanks
<ActionParsnip> reut: if you run sudo fdisk -l do you see the card?
<reut> yes i can see the card
<ActionParsnip> reut: ok run mount
<volty> reut: do you have installed hebrew support in your kubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> is it mounted?
<reut> i have installed hebrew support. i can create new files and folder (on my hd) in hebrew. but on the external drive i cant.
<Denise> israel
<reut> i'm sorry for my english. the external drive is formated to fat32.
<volty> what is the file system of that stick ?
<reut> i tried it with 2 different drives  and it's the same
<volty> :: /dev/hdaX /mnt/foo vfat umask=0111,dmask=0,codepage=862,iocharset=iso8859-8,rw,users 0 0
<volty> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HebrewLocalizationHowto
<ActionParsnip> volty: nice one
<tindor_> volty, but how does reut specify this usb-stick to be always mounted with that charset?
<volty> there seems to be a link that explains, if no solution i could opt for a simple script
<reut> tindor its not that specific stick its all the sticks that in fat32
<tindor_> thanks, I didn't see the link :)
<volty> tindor_: if manually mounting it simple as /mnt/hebrew_stick
<volty> ahah
<tindor_> reut, if I were to give my stick, it would be encoded in cp-1251
<volty> i would change the filesystem
<tindor_> volty, I know how to mount it manually. I don't know how to do it using GUI :)
<reut> maybe it's in cp-1251. i'll check. thank you all/ i'll read the link volty gave and i'll be back soon
<tindor_> reut, no, it's not in cp1251
<tindor_> cp-1251 is Cyrillic
<volty> i have some nice russian music with all the names like ?????? :)
<tindor_> volty, convmv did the job for me :)
<tindor_> it converts file names from one encoding to another
<volty> i'll try it
<volty> do you know what's the state of dvd creation in linux
<volty> any nice apps to make dvds arround ?
<volty> (and handles subtitles etc)
<tindor_> no, I haven't created dvds in Linux :(
<favro> devede gets good reports
<favro> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<reut> when i umount the external disk and mount it again using iocharset=utf8 i can read the file names. but is there any way to do it automaticly ?
<tindor_> reut, look here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<tindor_> although I haven't read it, it's in the article, given you by volty
<Ashex> anyone know if it is possible to include other directories for browsing via katapult
<volty> thx favro
<favro> np :)
<reut> thank you very much. after the link that volty gave me i installed pysdm and easly configure the dok using gui.
<Saloomy> hello all. Can anyone help me get compiz working on my laptop? I think i need to install GMA 950 drivers...
<sourcemaker> is there a directory... where the oxygen icons are located?
<Denise> lol
<BluesKaj> Saloomy, try the #compiz-fusion chat , they have more info
<Saloomy> oh, cool! Thanks BlueKaj
<BluesKaj> sourcemaker, on the anode
<sourcemaker> BluesKaj: that's the answer I am looking for...
<BluesKaj> no sourcemaker , i was being funny ...maybe not so funny at that
<jussi01> sourcemaker: sudo updatedb && locate oxygen
<sourcemaker> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> :)
<Denise> oxygen
<sourcemaker> BluesKaj:  /usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/oxygen :-)
<jussi01> sourcemaker: glad you found it :)
<BluesKaj> sourcemaker, whatever "oxygen" is, I guess I'm not in the know :)
<Tm_T> !oxygen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oxygen
<Denise> oxygen is very special program
<BluesKaj> !info oxygen
<ubottu> Package oxygen does not exist in hardy
<sofie> About 10 seconds after loggin in to my computer everything but the wallpaper disappears from the screen and I have to make a hard rebot. Mousepointer still active, but ctrl-alt-backspace freezes computer. Running compiz on ATI graphicscard with latest drivers. Anyone who has any hints?
<BluesKaj> xml editor
<Denise> it is not an open source
<jussi01> BluesKaj: oxygen is the new theme for kde4
<Tm_T> kde-icons-oxygen - Oxygen icon theme for KDE 4
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: oxygen is a set of icons. you can d/l the oxygen icon theme for kde3 at www.kdelook.org
<BluesKaj> kde4 gawd ...i hope it fails
<Tm_T> erp
<BluesKaj> kde4 is a big mistake IMO
<Denise> oh
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: ot ->
<Denise> big mistake then
<Denise> open souce
<Denise> source
<Denise> wide open
<Tm_T> Denise: #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Denise> sry
<anom01y> how do I configure my tv tuner card ?
<jussi01> !tv | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<BluesKaj> anom01y, depends on the make and model ...ati tv cards seem to work ok with the TVTime app
<anom01y> !IVTV
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<anom01y> that was what I used before
<SkEmO> i cant watch videos as in youtube, what do I do? i already installed sun-java6-jre
<BluesKaj> SkEmO, install flashplugin-nonfree
<SkEmO> oh
<BluesKaj> SkEmO, and you'll need to Open Adept package manager, On the menu of that screen click on Adept -> Manage Repositories. Click the kubuntu software tab. Check all the boxes "X". The same goes for the third party software tab. Close, then in the terminal do "sudo apt-get update" .Now you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu.
<SkEmO> right, i knew i was missing something, thanks BluesKaj
<SkEmO> :O
<SkEmO> i didnt know that
<BluesKaj> SkEmO, it's not included in kubuntu default apps for legal reasons
<favro> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<SkEmO> hmm
<SkEmO> i already have the flashplugin-nonfree installed
<SkEmO> but, cant see videos
<ign0ramus> skemo: have you restarted your browser?
<anom01y> BluesKaj: its a Hauppauge
<ign0ramus> anom01y: how's your alsa issue?
<SkEmO> i think so
<SkEmO> but, im restarting again
<anom01y> ign0ramus: I think its working better now!
<anom01y> thanks
<ign0ramus> anom01y: good!  i think it was definitely switching sound cards without reconfiguring alsa that was your problem
<anom01y> except when I run alsa force-reload, and then kmix, I get a different mixer setting every time I do that
<ign0ramus> anom01y: what causes you to do that anyway?
<anom01y> I think a flash video on youtube crashed the sound, but that fixed it no prob
<anom01y> I find youtube and firefox crash the computer lots
<ign0ramus> anom01y: flash has a pretty high crash rate for all of us
<anom01y> well, not lots, but they are the only things that do crash my computer
<ign0ramus> anom01y: i find it's a little better with Flash10 RC than with Flash 9
<anom01y> how do I install flash10 ?
<ign0ramus> anom01y: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<ign0ramus> anom01y: it also supports wmode and V4L2 (webcams) now too!
<anom01y> ahh cool
<anom01y> hey do you know much about IVTV ?
<ign0ramus> anom01y: honestly, not a thing :(
<anom01y> ok
<anom01y> I found instrutions so I will just follow them best as possilbe thanks
<ign0ramus> anom01y: check here: http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Main_Page
<ign0ramus> skemo: you still here?
<SkEmO> yes
<SkEmO> its working now
<ign0ramus> SkEmO:   :)
<SkEmO> i think
<ign0ramus> SkEmO: either it works or it doesn't...
<cosmofield> how can I run a shell script automatic at boot without enter root password? In wich folder should I put the file?
<anom01y> ign0ramus: do I have to install that flash 10 for both users ?
<DarkShinigami> Error 1 - name lookup failed
<ign0ramus> anom01y: yes.  I'm almost positive, anyway.  it installs to /home/username/.mozilla
<DarkShinigami> I keep getting this error message with Kopete when I try to reconnect with Yahoo
<chx> hi. i have created an installer on a stick from the alternate iso loosely based on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller and now it complains at the install the base system step that it can't determine the release. where does it try finding the release? how can I debug this? It's quiite a bit frustrating :(
<DarkShinigami> Is anyone else having that same issue with Kopete?
<neptunepink> Are the repos down for everyone or just me?
<SkEmO> i never knew how to connect with kopete
<SkEmO> there is just no connect option
<marcobxbro1> if i want to configure example dnswalk on my kde menu edit how can i make it execute command:? work path? run in terminal:? can someone assist me
<testi_> Which tool do you recommend to record videos from webcam?
<mrxmike>  i added a extension cable to my monitor, now it doesnt detect the right resolution anymore
<mrxmike> i added a 'modeline' rule to my xorg.conf, but that doesnt seem to have any result
<mrxmike> could anyone please help me configure my monitor (for use without DPMS)? > i got a stinky cable
<mrxmike> ?
<DarkShinigami> This is the error with Kopete when I try to reconnect to Yahoo "Error 1 - name lookup has failed"
<anom01y> !ivtv
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<neptunepink> DarkShinigami: Yahoo changed is protocol or something, I think...
<DarkShinigami> neptunepink: Know where I can get updated information?
<neptunepink> No idea.
<pteague> is there a program i can run from the command line & get it to play a sound?
<neptunepink> mplayer? ogg123? I think they have to be installed though
<anom01y> hi, I am trying to install ivtv and on the instructions page I am told to run this command: "sudo m-a a-i ivtv", I ran all the commands prior to this with no problems, but this command gives me an error saying a certain file does not exist, when in fact it does exist
<favro> pteague: aplay will play a .wav file from command line - aplay -l will tell the sound card it uses to do so
<pteague> k, ty
<unclean> hey if i have a Geforce 2 MX 100/200 which card in Hardy should I use?
<pteague> mplayer works, but plays it much too loud... looking through man file to see if i can set volume
<unclean> which driver i should say
<deokanon> intelikey are yuo hereÉ
<favro> unclean: it will default to the nv driver for that card afaik
<favro> pteague: alsamixer   will let you change volume too
<funkyou> hi there! i have a Lenovo N200 here and Kubuntu 8.04.1-desktop, and the bootmenu on the CD just starts nothing... any ideas or tips?
<unclean> well videos in youtube get real choppy
<pteague> i just need to set it for the 1 file... kteatime doesn't seem to want to play audio & just running `mplayer file:///usr/share/sounds/KDE_Notify.wav` is way too loud
<favro> pteague: type   alsamixer   it will let you turn it down
<unclean> favro: videos in youtube are realy choppy i know its my grfx card... it just says nv
<pteague> doesn't alsamixer set the volume for the entire system?
<favro> pteague: yep
<favro> unclean: you could try the nvidia driver in the repo
<BuG3R> добрый вечер
<BuG3R> всем
<BuG3R> есть тут кто? кто смогбы помочь, или даже побеседовать
<favro> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jussi01> !ru
<BuG3R> суппер!
<favro> :)
<anom01y> I am trying to set up my tv tuner card, but I can't get mplayer /dev/video0 to display anything
<anom01y> the instructions on the !ivtv link did not work
<DavidTalbot1> hiho, i try out 8.10 a5 and after fixing a symbolic link problem with ifupdown, i doesn't get the connection in the outer space ;) i can ping and surf on my local server but everything else doesn't work
<DavidTalbot1> any ideas?
<DavidTalbot1> iptables has no rules defined
<cilkay> Hello. I have a fresh installation of Kubuntu Hardy on a Dell 745c. After all the updates have been applied, on reboot, all I see is a black screen when it attempts to restart X. I can't Ctrl-Alt-Bs. Num/caps lock don't have any effect. I can't ssh into the box. The only thing I can do is power cycle the machine and then reconfigure X but that only worked once. Now that doesn't work either. Any ideas?
<cilkay> The graphics chipset is Intel Q965
<favro> DavidTalbot1: you might have more luck asking in #ubuntu+1
<cilkay> I want to deploy this in a school where I'm trying to replace Windows but I can't do that if I have such strange problems.
<DavidTalbot1> @cilkay do you see a loading picture while starting?
<cilkay> no
<cilkay> The power light on the monitor is green, indicating video signal.
<cilkay> DavidTalbot1: Actually, I started in rescue mode so I wouldn't expect to see the bootsplash, if that's what you were asking.
<cilkay> The kernel is 2.6.24-19 generic, in case that makes a difference.
<cilkay> And I am seeing the kubuntu graphic while it's booting.
<cilkay> Aargh! This time, kdm started.
<cilkay> Very annoying.
<DavidTalbot1> no not realy i've got similar problems on my laptop disable the bootsplash in menu.lst and it should work
<cilkay> The only consequence of that is that people would see the "scary" boot time messages.
<cilkay> Not a big deal I suppose but why is this happening I wonder.
<cilkay> I've never seen such problems and I've seen it on more than one distro.
<cilkay> openSuse 11 had the same problems.
<pteague> well crap... trying to run mplayer causes kteatime to die & hang as a dead thread
<DavidTalbot1> if i remember right there was a change in bootsplash mode and for some screens it now didn't work
<DavidTalbot1> maybe it'll better in the next versions
<pteague> ah, there we go... had to add a & to the end of the command >.>
<nighty> hi
<nighty> is there an repository for openoffice 3 (beta) yet? Or do i really need to use the package from the developerpage?
<ciapsadm> DoruHush: acuma merge
<ciapsadm> Nu am modificat bine
<ciapsadm> Iera si $
<favro> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<nighty> ubottu: this is 2.4.1 i think?
<nighty> i need the beta of ooo 3 for integratig roxtra features
<stdin> nighty: it's not in the repositories, so you'll have to get it some other way
<nighty> stdin: ok no problem, i thought there might be a repository for better updating puposes. So i will get it from the developer page.
<nighty> thx
<nighty> but i have another question, until now i only used gentoo linux, there was a tool in kde which seached for installed application (on demand) to complete the kmenu, is there something similar in kubuntu too?
<Vermux> I boot my comp. with slackware 10. I have to edit boot.ini of win. how do I do that?
<Vermux> my win wont boot
<Vermux> Im running slackware from a cd
<favro> nighty: I use sudo update-menus in konsole for that
<nighty> favro: ahh ok thx i check this out
<Vermux> I dont have kubuntu on  a CD only dvd, and my comp. has only CD drive
<stdin> nighty: the package manager in Kubuntu is called Adept, you can access it from KMenu -> System -> Adept Manager
<favro> Vermux: there is ##slackware - they will know the tools available better
<nighty> Vermux: you can use every linux cd which supports your windows filesystem und has an editor
<nighty> maybe you need ntfs-3g
<favro> and mount the partition with windows on it
<nighty> writable
<saloomy> can anyone help with ALPS touchpad drivers? my touchpad taps like mad.
<x-X-x> how do i check if i have usb2 ?
<Dragnslcr> x-X-x- your motherboard's documentation, probably
<x-X-x> dragnsclr thats in a dumpster 30 miles from my home. What i meant is how do i check using ubuntu ?
<stdin> x-X-x: you can try doing "lspci |grep USB" and see if you get a line with "USB2" on it
<x-X-x> k thnx dude
<x-X-x> stdin i am using a laptop and it has 4 usb ports, "lspci | grep USB" says i have 1 usb2 port how do i knwo which one it is physically?
<Dragnslcr> x-X-x- lspci most likely lists the USB controller, not individual ports
<x-X-x> k
<stdin> x-X-x: the ones with "#?" on them ar ports, there should be another line for the base controller
<x-X-x> http://pastebin.com/d1753a44e
<stdin> eg: http://pastebin.com/f3a1483db, the last line is the controller (USB2) the others are the individual ports (which can also act as controllers)
<x-X-x> does that mean that all ports are usb2 ? if the controller is usb2 ?
<stdin> x-X-x: heh, snap
<stdin> yeah, the'll all be USB2
<stdin> *they'll
<x-X-x> ok thnx dude
<uytyutjgre5yeueu> j
<marcobxbro1> can someone help me with the kde menu editor i want to run a program for the terminal. What do I type in a Command:? Work Path:? Terminal options:
<Walex> marcobxbro1: there should be already one or several, there are many different terminal window programs.
<marcobxbro1> no what I need is to configure my own programs in the kde start menu
<marcobxbro1> example dnswalk then I need to configure it to run in the kde menu editor
<favro> marcobxbro1: you need to get the command that starts dnswalk in konsole and use it in the menu editor
<Vermux> favro: how do I mount the win partition?
<favro> Vermux: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 media/windows - if it is ntfs and sdb1 and /media/windows exists :)
<favro> */media/windows
<Vermux> favro: mount: fs type ntfs-3g not supported by kernel
<marcobxbro1>  yes favro I this in command
<favro> Vermux: is the windows partition ntfs?
<Vermux> favro: yes, it should be
<favro> Vermux: sudo fdisk -l   will tell
<favro> Vermux: and what does   uname -r   return please - it will be the kernel number
<favro> Vermux: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g   will get it working
<Vermux> favro: /dev/hda1 is hpfs/ntfs
<Vermux> favro: 2.4.26
<favro> k :)
<favro> Vermux: install ntfs-3g and try to mount
<Vermux> favro: apt: no such a directory
<jhutchins> 2.4 kernel!?
<Vermux> yeah
<jhutchins> Ah, slackware 10.
<Vermux> yeah
<Vermux> the apt command doesnt work
<jhutchins> Not on slack.
<favro> Vermux: you have to ask in ##slackware for that then hehe
<jhutchins> Vermux: what kind of hardware is it?
<Vermux> jhutchins: ??
<jhutchins> cpu, ram, hd?
<jhutchins> Wondering if it's worth your effort to try to upgrade.
<azaghal> hallo ?
<azaghal> hi, bin neu hier und hab kein plan zum thema irc ?!
<Vermux> jhutchins: Im not trying to upgrade
<Vermux> Im trying to boot win
<Vermux> I guess I have to edit the boot.ini
<azaghal> hello ?...how i can change to the german irc support ?
<favro> !de | azaghal
<ubottu> azaghal: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jimymorrison> ola tengo un problemilla
<jimymorrison> no veo youtube
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<azaghal> thx
<favro> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jimymorrison> alguien me puede ayudar
<favro> azaghal: np :)
<jhutchins> Vermux: grub or lilo?
<jay_> hi leute
<jay_> Kann mir jem. mit xubuntu helfen?
<jay_> Ich habe den Samsung r70 und würde gerne wissen was ich machen muss um die Fn-Tasten, benutzen zu können
<jay_> also zB Helligkeitssteuerung oder Lautstärkeregelung
<favro> !de | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jay_> thx
<favro> np :)
<jay_> can i also ask in english?
<favro> sure :)
<jay_> i have the samsung r70
<jay_> and o want to use the Fn-Keys
<jay_> e.g. sound adjustment etc
<jay_> but what do i need to use these keys
<jay_> i am a noob @ xubuntu :-D
<c> hello
<jay_> hi
<jay_> thx for help...
<c> is this the right place to ask for some ubuntu help? :)
<jay_> hope so
<Guest8349> i'm interrested in how i can install the latest hardware drivers on my laptop. i just installed ubuntu
<Guest8349> any help would be much appreciated
<Guest8349> :)
<Vermux> favro: Im downloading kubuntu so I can mount with it
<favro> Vermux: we'll have a clue about helping you then :)
<mefisto__> is it possible to set up 2 soundcards so that all inputs are working for both, but output is just from one card? I suppose a jumper cable from output1 to input2 would work, but can I enable inputs on both cards?
<mefisto__> btw, the 2 soundcards are not the same, and use different drivers
<wesley> how can i install apt in kubuntu
<azaghal> hallo ?^^
<neversfelde> wesley: should be installed by default
<wesley> i don´t have it anymore because i wished to downgrade it
<neversfelde> wesley: w00t? There was a big warning not to deinstall apt, or not?
<wesley> yes but either way it was failing after trying to upgrade to the kde4 version
<neversfelde> ? what was failing?
<wesley> the kde4 version off adept
<neversfelde> wesley: backup /home and reinstall Kubuntu, that's the only way to get a clean Kubuntu  installation
<neversfelde> wesley: intrepid?
<neversfelde> is apt really deinstalled?
<neversfelde> do a apt-cache policy apt
<wesley> no hardy
<wesley> apt is already removed yes trying to reinstall it
<neversfelde> wesley you have an development version without apt?
<neversfelde> do a new installation, it is the better way
<wesley> no i use hardy herron ( its a shame you can remove apt )
<mefisto__> how are you trying to reinstall without apt?
<neversfelde> wesley: of cource you can, but there is a big warning
<wesley> from source
<wesley> neversfelde a warning doesnt work that should just be impossible
<neversfelde> wesley: why, probably somebody do not want to use it?
<mefisto__> maybe chroot could help installing apt? boot from livecd?
<wesley> neversfelde just because hardy should be a stable system it fails to protect the important parts and thats why osx and windows are more used that ubuntu
<mefisto__> wesley: removing critical software from any system can be disastrous
<neversfelde> wesley: if you want to remove apt, you have to confirm with a big written "YES", afaik
<neversfelde> better protected than system32 or what it is called
<mefisto__> in windows, just disabling a service from starting on boot can mean reinstalling (if it's an important service)
<MrKennie_> I believe windows can restore critical files if they are deleted unless you delete them from cache too but I guess that's beside the point
<wesley> neverfelde what i mean its just to easy in linux to remove something in important in windows you can reinstall everthing
<favro> wesley: you might be lucky and   sudo dpkg -i apt   might work
<neversfelde> Isn't there a repair function in Ubuntu?
<wesley> not really i believe and if it depends on apt ?
<neversfelde> I think itis on the live cd, but I cannot give a guarantee
<favro> afaik you can get a chroot environment with the live cd - repair a brocken system - but if apt isn't working...
#kubuntu 2009-08-31
<ubuntu> what would be the syntax to install it,please?
<ubuntu> is it something like: apt-get bplay?
<EagleScreen_> aptitude install bplay
<EagleScreen_> but from live CD you may have to enable universe section of repository
<ubuntu> EagleScreen: ta, i ll give it a go. just a sec, please
<EagleScreen_> i think bplay doesnt have gui
<ubuntu> EagleScreen: i see
<EagleScreen_> krec was a good KDE3 application to record sounds
<ubuntu> EagleScreen: i've been a bit of a spoilt but don't mind to hit the command line. as long as we get the job done
<EagleScreen_> you can try to install krec from intrepid or hardy
<EagleScreen_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/krec
<ubuntu> EagleScreen: OK dokey. let's check if there anything in my repos. I should've checked it beforehand but this is a midnight we are taliking about. Just a sec, please
<ubuntu> EagleScreen: just checked my pack manager, the bplay is available there. going to give it a try
<cor> my environmental audio machine uses ecasound, which was the only shell player that I could find that understood the term "loop"
<ubuntu> cor: thanks there
<ubuntu> cor: a newbie as i am, i think i'd rather try to install something basic with GUI to begin with.
<cor> ahh sorree. I thought you were *loooking* for a shell player
<cor> in the desktop. I'm currently raving about qmmp
<ubuntu> on a subject of installation from the pack manager: once I install the required app, will i have to restart the sys?
<cor> no
<cor> LINUX IS NOT WINDOWS!
<ubuntu> OK, that's cool, then
<cor> unless you want to run a new kernel, the answer is usually NO
<ubuntu> cool
<cor> even network interfaces can go up and down with a single command. that's Linux baby!
<cor> not, oh I changed my IP, please restart the system!
<cor> hell yeas!
<ubuntu> cool, i'd better fasten my seat belt aha?
<cor> you bet!
<ubuntu> lol
<cor> KDE really cooks underneath. sadly the gui is never finished!
<ubuntu> k then. hang on there, cor.
<cor> but it's defenitely gotten past the stage where it knocks spots off any other OS, regardless of its kinks
<ubuntu> ta
<ubuntu> it looks sexy as well, i must say :0
<cor> and.. about that nick. amazing catch, but still. your kooking with gas, now!
<ubuntu> yeah!
<ubuntu> sorry about the nick, it's just first steps, honestly
<cor> hehe
<ubuntu> k. to business then
<cor> it's crazy that it was available
<cor> considering #ubuntu is the most popular channel on here
<ubuntu> my lacky day, then, aha
<cor> I keep reading it to see if you are using some kind of funky mispelling
<cor> Screw your KDE loyalties, register that nick now and rent it out to ubuntu fan boys!
<ubuntu> i know
<cor> your like IRC admin, pulling my chain, right?
 * cor knew this day would come!
<cor> okay okay, I'll go easy on the performance comedy!!!!!
<cor> I already said I'd stay out of 'ubuntu didn't I!
<cor> am I there? no! r8!
<cor> lol
<ubuntu> that's right, couse as i said, it's midnight we are taliking about
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> and i still have a job to do, in fact, two. including the nick reg thing, :0
<Hydrant> does anyone know how to install the alternate cd using just a usb stick, without a cdrom drive?  It's such a pain in the arse so far
<trakinas> where is the configuration for the panel to not show windows on all desktops?
<EagleScreen_> Hydrant: look for a usb disk image
<Hydrant> EagleScreen_: don't see any official ones, where would I look
<EagleScreen_> Hydrant: i know there are usb images for Debian (it is very similar to Ubuntu)
<Hydrant> I have a booting usb image with unetbootin, the problem is the stupid installer which is looking for a cdrom
<adam> hi does anyone have exprience with ubuntu server installation?
<adam> ?
<trakinas> done. =]
<adam> hello
<trakinas> adam: why?
<adam> ive just finished installing ubuntu server 9.04 and after the intial reboot i just get a black screen with a cursor
<adam> ive googled and it looks like something to do with ati drivers, how can i fix this?
<adam> i cant get into the os to be able to install drivers for the ati card
<adam> any suggestions
<cor> Hydrant, unetbootin
<cor> oops, I scroll and see you have tried this
<adam> huh
<adam> can anyone help please
<cor> why not mount the usb stick into /media/cdrom0 or wherever it "expects" the CD to be?
<trakinas> adam: a blank screen with a cursor showing "adam@smowrhere:"?
<cor> adam, aren'y tou IN the OS? there's a cursor, right?
<cor> *you
<adam> cor no im not in the os
<cor> in grub?
<adam> after the installation it says it needs to reboot
<adam> it reboots grub doesnt load
<trakinas> is there is only a screen with a blank cursor, type control+alt+f1
<adam> i just get a blank screen with a cursor flashing on the top left
<cor> can you input text>
<trakinas> then, log into your system.
<trakinas> do what I've said: alt+control+f1
<adam> cor no i cant
<adam> ok hold on ill go try
<cor> hold down Ctrl AND Alt AND F1
<trakinas> btw, why you want to install X and gnome/kde onto a SERVER?
<cor> = tty1 (there are 6, on the usual ubuntu install)
 * cor was lining up that question
<adam> ok that didnt work
<adam> ok look let me start again
<adam> first its a brand new system
<adam> ive installed ubuntu 9.04 server and that ran perfectly
<adam> after the install it says to reboot the system which i do
<adam> it goes through bios
<FloodBotK1> adam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adam> i dont see any grub loader
<Hydrant> cor: tried that, doesn't work
<takoski> are u know if Medal of honor(game)is compatible with ubuntu?
<adam> then i just see a blank black screen with a cursor flashing and thats all
<Hydrant> I hate the text installer... it was destroyed after Slink, I still weep for the old Slink one
<trakinas> adam: tty1 to 6 will load teh TEXT screen
<trakinas> not the graph.
<cor> adam, you need to boot from some other media and take a look at your X config, or better yet, remove X and KDE altogether.
<cor> weird that you can't open another concole
<cor> console, sheesh, I need to get more vertical!
<adam> ok look cor
<trakinas> again, if you want to learn linux on ubuntu server that's ok to put X on it. but if intend to use it on a productive env, please, don't install X.
<adam> ubuntu no kubuntu
<adam> so no kde
<Hydrant> X is sometimes needed on a server, depends on what it's used for
<adam> ubuntu server has no gui interface its purely terminal
<cor> okay, remove gnome
<trakinas> Hydrant: true...
<cor> it's lazy. if you wanna admina server, get familiar with the tools
<trakinas> adam: no. it has gui. believe me.
<Hydrant> I'm setting up a server with Kubuntu right now, because I need people to be able to access it via NX to run apps
<adam> no it doesnt its UBUNTU SERVER no gui seriously i know this ive used if for ages
<Hydrant> cor: there is no known way to get a new IP without a graphical interface
<cor> oh yeah! of course! darn!
<adam> ok look clearly no one has  clue what they are talking about the whole idea behind ubuntu server is no gui see ya
<cor> off to check the channel list for typos...
<Hydrant> anyone have real life experience restoring with software raid 1?
<Hydrant> I'm setting up software raid, and trying to get an idea as to how much of a nightmare it might be to restore when a disk fails
<trakinas> adam, dude, I worked with ubuntu server as a control version server a year ago. and it did have gnome... not that I wanted to, but I just followed orders.
<trakinas> so, please, don't say I don't know what Im talking about.
<Hydrant> trakinas: already gone
<trakinas> oh, bollocks. hehe
<surfmdq> hi!, i read ext4 is not fully supported by ubuntu/kubuntu so the OS need to patch or make a work around to make /boot able to boot from ext4, is that true?
<Hydrant> surfmdq: first question, why do you want /boot to be ext4?
<Dragnslcr> For those who want to know the truth, Ubuntu Server does not install X or a desktop environment by default, but you can install them yourself if you want
<Hydrant> Dragnslcr: indeed, all the same distro, different installation scripts and default packages
<Dragnslcr> Pretty much, yup
<trakinas> Dragnslcr: yep. I know that. but does not mean it comes "without gui". DE is just not   mandatory
<surfmdq> Hydrant: hi!, i don't want to /boot be specially ext4, but if I define "/" to be ext4 and to set "/boot" to be ext3 specially, by default /boot will be ext4
<Dragnslcr> Eh, it's arguable. All depends on what you mean by "comes with"
<Dragnslcr> Which is why I would use "installed by default" and "available" instead
<surfmdq> Hydrant: nevermind, how much space do you say I need to assign to /boot so I create an ext3  /boot  and ext4 / ?
 * cor likes reiserfs for /boot volumes
<cor> ext4 everywhere else
<Hydrant> cor: isn't resiserfs long dead?
<surfmdq> cor: hi =) why reiserFS ?
<cor> move data off, ext4 format, put data back on
<Hydrant> surfmdq: you need to create two partitions
<cor> just cuz it's got such a cool, European sounding name
<Hydrant> surfmdq: you can't have just a / mount point on one partition
<Dragnslcr> surfmdq- 1 GB should be more than enough for /boot
<cor> you trust a German watch, hear me!
<Hydrant> cor: seriously, resierfs used to kick butt back before ext3
<cor> it's /boot !
<cor> I mean, it's only read one time
<Hydrant> 1 GB FOR /boot?!?!?! WHOA!?!
<Hydrant> what are you booting... ?!
<surfmdq> Dragnslcr: Hydrant: lol!!
<Dragnslcr> Heh, that's why I said "more than enough"
<Hydrant> more like 50MB is more than enough
<surfmdq> ok
<surfmdq> cool
<surfmdq> 50 megabytes
<Hydrant> indeed, just grub and a couple kernels
<cor> 11GB for boot, minimum. makes a great place to store secret data!
<Hydrant> not really
<cor> I meant 1, but hey 11, why not!
<Dragnslcr> Assuming the disk is in 500 GB range, there's no point in making partitions in sizes less than GB
<Hydrant> other than the fact disks don't grow on trees
<cor> they do these days
<Dragnslcr> I have 52 MB used by /boot right now, but that's with a lot of old kernels
<surfmdq> Dragnslcr: i plan to install kubuntu on my old pc with 80gb hard disk
<Dragnslcr> surfmdq- ah
<Hydrant> I thought ext4 wasn't stable yet
<cor> really, homeless people stacking up RAID towers with 500GB right now
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'd say 100 MB for /boot then
<cor> EXT4 is solid on all my systems
<Dragnslcr> ext4 can have some data integrity issues
<cor> and the fsck times! w00h00!
 * cor uses MD5 checksums allover
<Hydrant> if you have to fsck frequently, you have other problems
<Dragnslcr> It's rare, but there have been bug reports about lost data
<Hydrant> hrrm
<Dragnslcr> If you're going to use ext4, I'd strongly suggest keeping backups
<cor> i do not have to. but when it jumps oput at you after 20* boots, you don't have to curse and swear. simply wait a monent
<Hydrant> s/If you're going to use ext4, //g
<cor> moment. one moment.
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<cor> I have at least two copies of all important data
<surfmdq> ext
<Dragnslcr> Well yeah, backups are always good
<Hydrant> haven't had any issues with ext3 like that, ext2 yah...
<surfmdq> so you suggest I still keep with ext3?
<Hydrant> I don't know
<cor> http://corz.org/windows/software/checksum/checksum.txt
<Hydrant>  /boot, if a separate partition, should be ext2
<Dragnslcr> Unless there's a specific reason you need ext4, I'd stick with ext3
<Hydrant> why do you need journaling for /boot ?
<Dragnslcr> I don't really think you even need a separate partition for /boot
<Hydrant>  /boot shouldn't even be mounted on a normal system
<Hydrant> no
<Hydrant> but you can in some situations
<Hydrant> if you really don't want people seeing the kernel image
<cor> ooh! is that one of you pranksters giving my gateway a party?
<Hydrant> or having it adjusted at all
<surfmdq> Dragnslcr: i though I can take advantage of advanced properties and speed of ext4
<cor> bring it on!
<Hydrant> surfmdq: /boot is read once, and only once, then it does nothing... ever again
<Hydrant> in fact /boot isn't even really read... by the system, just by the bootloader AFAIK
<surfmdq> ok
<Dragnslcr> If the system is old enough to still have an 80 GB disk, I doubt that your filesystem will be your biggest bottleneck
<Hydrant> are you thinking you'll get increased performance or something?
<surfmdq> exactly
<Hydrant> has anyone used software raid in a production system here?
<surfmdq> the only reason I think about using a separate ext3 /boot partition is because I was to make everythinh else /ext4 but since /ext4 isn't very stable yet I will stick to /ext3
<surfmdq> Hydrant: Dragnslcr: cor:  thanx for your time pals =D
<Hydrant> surfmdq: ext4 might be stable, I see it's an option now
<Hydrant> just don't know off hand, and haven't used it
<surfmdq> anyone tried LinuxMint 7 KDE
<surfmdq> ?
<surfmdq> it's based on kubuntu with all the codecs preinstalled
<Hydrant> "based on .*buntu" distributions are always out of sync
<surfmdq> Hydrant: no so up-to-date you mean!?
<Hydrant> in my experience
<Hydrant> don't know about that one in particular
<Hydrant> there was medibuntu or something before
<surfmdq> have you tried KDE 4.3 ??
<surfmdq> I plan to install kub KDE 4.2.4 and update it to 4.3
<Hydrant> not yet
<surfmdq> ok
<Hydrant> I'm getting frustrated with KDE4, though I hear a lot of the bugs are in kubuntu itself... considering moving to Arch linux
<surfmdq> that would be a very long leap indeed lol xD
<surfmdq> the problem of kubuntu is it seems so bloated and painfully slooooow
<Hydrant> well, part of that is in ubuntu itself
<Hydrant> you are paying a penalty, but it's not as bad as it was before
<surfmdq> but it's allways better than applying kde to plain ubuntu
<Hydrant> everything is a module, and every module is available
<snowball> .
<Hydrant> not sure where else ubuntu is hogging resources, but as I said it's not as bad as it used to be
<Hydrant> what's the ubuntu/debian way to remove a service from all runlevels ?
<trakinas> gtg. cheers all!
<BluesKaj> Hydrant, http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<Hydrant> thx
<cor> I missed something just for me, I know it! I saw blue in the channel before I crashed X!
<cor> och well, if it's important, hit me again
<BluesKaj> BSOD ? :)
<cor> heh yeah, summin like that!
<cor> and then, forgetting I was messing with the wlan earlier, has resolv conf set to a non-existant IP, so mu re-entry wasn't so smooth, either
<ubuntu_> i am struggling to record a sound file vie my mic
<ubuntu_> using audacity?
<ubuntu_> a know, it's something trivial, but there you go
<ubuntu_> cor, r u available, dude?
<cor> as required, sure
<ubuntu_> cool
<cor> when I can be of help, that is
<Riobe> Is there a way to do superuser moves from within Dolphin?
<Riobe> I want to move something from my desktop to /usr/local/ and it says I don't have permission.
<ubuntu> cor, my apology for the glitch of the system
<ubuntu> did not mean to be rude
<ubuntu> r u there, body?
<cor> sure, wazzup?
<cor> Riobe
<ubuntu> cool, apology again
<ubuntu> so, getting back to my sound thing,
<cor> Riobe, sftp:://root@localhost/
<ubuntu> all i need is just to be able to record sound files?
<cor> one colon, not two
<ubuntu> hoops
<Riobe> cor: I'm not sure what that means.
<cor> Riobe, in Dolphin address bar, you can use sftp:// to login to your own system
<cor> as root
<Riobe> Oh, neat!
<cor> ubuntu, did you try audacity? if so, what happened?
<cor> very neat!
<cor> you can load the files into kate or whatever AS ROOT, and save them transparently, too
<cor> I must warn you, I'm no linux sound expert.
<ubuntu> cor, i can see the sound bars are being pumped up when i speak, but i just can not hear anything in my headphones?
<cor> ahh. so the mic works, at least.
<ubuntu> is there a sound test in ku
<cor> have you enabled a slider for that monitor output?
<cor> in the mixer
<cor> check that, then enable it, and uncheck the mute checkbox.
<ubuntu> it should be sitting on my task bar, shouldn't it?
<cor> yay
<cor> looks like a speaker
<mizery> I installed Kubuntu Jaunty on a system and after using KDE Desktop Sharing, two "Invitation - Desktop Sharing" windows appear on startup.  I'm not sure how to remove entries so it doesn't appear on startup.  Anyone have any suggestion?
<ubuntu> don't see the thing
<cor> mizery, go into kickoff menu and start typing krbf
<ubuntu> cor, got it now
<cor> is it krbf fellas? I use NX allover now
<ubuntu> just launched the sound mixer
<cor> handy thing, that
<Walzmyn> Is there a way to make a window (such as a game in wine) ignore all "outside" commands (such as alt+left-click to move or KDE shortcuts)
<ubuntu> just fiddled with the channels sliders, no joy
<mizery> I'm experiencing another issue at the moment.  Upon KDE startup, the gui interface doesn't appear nicely.  The kickoff menubar at the bottom left is blacked out and the keyboard doesn't seem to function stably.
<mizery> I can move the mouse cursor around.
<mizery> but I can't close the Invitation - Desktop Sharing windows
<mizery> Would that be related to a misconfigured Xorg.conf?
<cor> Walzmyn, sounds like advanced window config
<cor> ubuntu, it wasn't one of the hidden sliders?
<cor> my system has dozens of em!
<Walzmyn> Does anybody else feel like Quassel is harder to read after this last update?
<Walzmyn> thanks, cor, i'll look
<ubuntu> k, let me check those
<cor> right-click the window title bar
<cor> I config all my windows
<cor> bein a fussy b4stard
<Lord_Drachenblut> Walzmyn: I haven't been able to get into using quassel.... I keep reinstalling konversation
<cor> ubuntu, on my laptop, the monitor channels were hidden and stuck on full blast by default. as soon as I enabled the mic I got a mess of feedback.
<cor> but I found them in the mixer, switched them on, and all is well
<Walzmyn> Lord_Drachenblut: I never liked konversation very much :)
<cor> Xchat is always solid
<cor> kinda mature, but that's a good thing in an app
<Walzmyn> I used Xchat for years, but since quassel came pre-installed, i just kinda stuck with it
<Lord_Drachenblut> Walzmyn: I like one or two features of quassel is kewl but I rather have the logging
<cor> I wasn't bothered, used Quassel for the same reason, but it kept doing annoying stuff
<mizery> cor: Typing "krbf" didn't yield any results.  Also, Synaptic package manager doesn't seem to have anything either.  And `which krbf` shows nothing nor `locate krbf`
<cor> krfb
<mizery> ah ^_^
<cor> kr would have done the trick ;o)
<mostafa_> hello there can anyone help me plz I don't have CDRom worked when I want to come to Kubuntu after I press enter at grub screen it shows me 3 errors and when I am in kubuntu my CDRom doesn't work
<mostafa_> plz help
<mizery> krfb opens the Invitation window, however, I don't see any configuration to prevent it from appearing on startup
<Walzmyn> mostafa_: what are the errors?
<mostafa_> let me check I must be note them somewhere in my HDD
<cor> hmm. I rememebred there being a configure option you could setup invitations and all that.
<cor> do you actually use it?
<mostafa_> Walzmyn: I am rebooting and write down that error
<mostafa_> now
<hdevalence> how do I print a cups test page?
<cor> if it's just an autostartup you want to stop, that's easy enough, too. but if you don't use it, uninstall, it.
<cor> hdevalence, web interface is usually a good choice
<hdevalence> ok, so how do I do that?
<cor> http://localhost:631/printers/
<hdevalence> hm, it says I have no printers, even though previously it told me it had configured it automagically
<mostafa_> Walzmyn: I'm back again
<Walzmyn> mostafa_: what ya got?
<hdevalence>  so now I am back to: how do I add a printer in Kubuntu?
<Walzmyn> hdevalence: 9.04? and what kinda printer?
<mostafa_> Walzmyn: this is the error "6.1... ata2.00 : failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)"
<hdevalence> Walzmyn: yes, an HP Laserjet P1505. It should use the foo2xqx driver
<Walzmyn> hdevalence: hmm. I've never done anything but plug it in and wait a few seconds
<hdevalence> I did that already
<hdevalence> it said it was added
<Walzmyn> mostafa_: that's what you're getting after from grub?
<hdevalence> but clearly it isn't, since the cups page says there are no printers
<mostafa_> Walzmyn: and 2nd one is the same as the first one like this "[17.4...] ata2.00 : failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)"
<mizery> I'm experiencing another issue at the moment.  Upon KDE startup, the gui interface doesn't appear nicely.  The kickoff menubar at the bottom left is blacked out and the keyboard doesn't seem to function stably.  It seems to happen when I attach a second monitor via hdmi cable (the default is attached by vga cable).
<mostafa_> and the third is also the same but the first number is 23.3....
<mostafa_> yeah after grub I get this error
<mostafa_> Walzmyn: yeah after grub I get this error
<ubuntu> cor, thanks man, i am sorted now.
<ubuntu> for a while of course :0
<Walzmyn> mostafa_: Sorry man, i'm not familiar with that, and google's letting me down
<Riobe> Can I extract a *.tar.gz with Ark?
<cor> kewl! np
<cor> Riobe, yes
<Riobe> Er...I mean *.tar.bz2, whoops.
<Riobe> I'm trying to extract a file called apache-maven-2.2.1-bin.tar.bz2 to my /usr/local/ folder and after it completes nothing has changed in the folder.
<cor> try opening it, and then drag stuff out
<hdevalence> ok, how do install the GNOME printer-config stuff?
<Riobe> I have no idea why it looks successful but then apparently failed.
<cor> or use mc, or the command line
<Riobe> Ok, that's a good idea.
<Riobe> I don't know how to do it with any other method than Ark. Is there a command I could use that can handle archives? I can research how to use it myself.
<Riobe> Dragging it out of Ark make it look like it's extracting, but nothing happens.
<cor> maybe it's corrupt
<Riobe> I'm new to Linux, I don't know of a command that can work with *.tar.bz2
<cor> do you have mc installed?
<Riobe> No idea.
<Riobe> I'll look.
<cor> sudo aptitude install mc
<cor> this is a step towards the shell
<cor> which you will learn to love
<Riobe> Everything that I've been able to do with the command line I choose to do like that.
<cor> in your package manager, it may be called "Midnight Commander"
<Riobe> It generally winds up being easier for me to handle then navigating the GUI's
<cor> it's basically a 2 pane file manager, with nobs on
<Riobe> That command seems to be working and installing mc.
<cor> good
<cor> once it's done type: mc
<Riobe> Oh wow
<cor> kewl
<cor> now FIRST!!!!!!!!
<cor> setup mc so it's not annoying
<cor> F9
<Riobe> lol
<Riobe> Sounds good to me!
<cor> and then a down arrow to pull down the menus
<cor> left down >> configuration
<cor> check...
<cor> drop down menus
<Riobe> Ah, neat.
<cor> (apuse after run) ALWAYS
<cor> *pause
<cor> use internal edit
<cor> Lunx-like motion
<cor> save
<cor> F9 again, left, up, "Save Setup"
<cor> now you are good to go
<cor> tghere's also confirmations, you may want to disable "confirm exit" which is annoying
<Riobe> Sweet, thanks so much!
<cor> np
<cor> I love sharing mc with the unmcknowing
<cor> it's a great tool
<Riobe> *laughs*
<cor> okay, with lynx0like motion, you can use left and right arrows to navigate
<cor> it's s000per-fast
<Riobe> Oh that is cool.
<cor> find your archive, arrow down to it, and hit F2
<cor> by the way, F10 kills things, menus, dialogs, mc itself
<Riobe> Ah, ok.
<Riobe> Finding the way out of an interface like this is always different. @.@
<Riobe> Ah, there's an extract command here.
<cor> the User menu has options for ar/unarc and other stuff. you can change the menu, too
<cor> yes there is!
<Riobe> Heheh, the ASCII-like GUI is awesome. :P
<cor> also, any file, F4 (internal editor)
<cor> and of course, you will probably want to make an alias in your .bashrc along the lines of mc="sudo mc" cuz it's most useful as a root tool. think of the POWER!
<Riobe> lol, ah! I didn't open it as root, That's probably why it's failing the extract into usr/local
<Riobe> w00t! *laughs* Worked like a charm! Thanks cor!
<Riobe> Wow...seems that just about anything in Linux can be done from the terminal.
<Riobe> Oh wow, you can use the mouse with mc as well.
<Riobe> Is there a way to view environment variables?
<Riobe> As in, what all environment variables I even have, as well as looking at their values?
<cor> np! Riobe!
<cor> variables, yeah, but that's some nix voodoo I've not tried
<mizery> Is there a gui KDE-based application to configure CUPS printers?
<cor> UNIX existed for decades before the fancy GUI came along
<cor> yes, in system settings
<cor> but you need to install aseparate package
<mizery> web-based interface only?
<cor> oh no, that should be in by default I think.
<CyberKitsune> Hello, I am having a problem getting the wifi driver work on my MacBook 3,1... I followed the instructions on the Ubuntu wiki, but no luck...
<cor> I was thinking of samba for some reason!
<CyberKitsune> I came here as I'm using kubuntu and not ubuntu
<cor> yes! there is a samba system setting applet hidden in your package manager!
<cor> what's the error, CyberKitsune ?
<CyberKitsune> Well, when I try to deactivate it in the driver manager (System->Hardware Drivers) it shows as deactivated, and won't let me reactivate until I close the window, but when I reopen it it's still activated! A reboot makes no difference either.
<cor> you want it disabled?
<rubyist> can anyone help
<rubyist> seems sound works for some apps, for others it doesnt
<CyberKitsune> Yes
<CyberKitsune> The wiki says that I need to disable/enable it
<CyberKitsune> Jockey isn't working
<cor> but the ultimate goal is to have it working, no?
<cor> rubyist, help with what?
<zebaztian> anyone know whats gnome's file manager?
<rubyist> cor: sound works for some apps, some it doesnt
<cor> Nautilus?
<CyberKitsune> ^
<zebaztian> i have both ubuntu and kubuntu and yet i can only see nautilus
<cor> rubyist, at a guess, I'd say some apps are not configured correctly
<zebaztian> when i type file manager
<zebaztian> i mean
<cor> try Dolphin
<zebaztian> dolphin
<zebaztian> i can only see dolphin
<CyberKitsune> or Konquer
<cor> yeah, small case
<CyberKitsune> Konqueror*
<zebaztian> and i want to use nautilus right now
<zebaztian> like if i go to the k menu and type file manager i only get dolphin which makes no sense as i also have gnome insttalled
<cor> why not type nautilus?
<CyberKitsune> Or open Konsole and type nautilus
<zebaztian> can i change my default file manager to nautilus even for kde?
<cor> sure
<CyberKitsune> cor: btw, What I'm trying to do is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook3-1/Jaunty Under Wireless
<cor> system settings
<zebaztian> system settings>?
<cor> CyberKitsune, the whole list???
<CyberKitsune> No, the "Wireless" Section
<CyberKitsune> Scroll down
<cor> zebaztian, dunno, I always just scan the icons quickly afresh every time, my memory aint what it used to be. I always seem to find it real fast, though. must have an intuitive title.
<zebaztian> cor: look under doughnuts, got it.
<cor> xlnt!
<cor> CyberKitsune, and a driver *was* available, and you installed it, right?
<zebaztian> cor: any advantages though to dolphin over nautilus, in terms of personal preferencewhats your opinion? i just notice that dolphin takes much more resources than nautilus and it gets stuck at times
<cor> I haven't played enoug with dolphin to be objective. I can never take more than a few minutes.
<cor> I mean nautilus
<cor> dolphin I use all over all the time
<hdevalence> OK, what do I do when there are broken packages?
<cor> nautilus, for me, isn't configurable enough. but that's the gnome way.
<cor> I want my buttons there.
<cor> hdevalence, aptitude
<hdevalence> cor: I am using aptitude
<cor> isn't there a section for broken packages? if not, try synaptic or some other package manager
<hdevalence> it says that libaprutil1-dev is broken
<hdevalence> libaprutil1-dev: Depends: libdb4.6-dev but it is not installable
<cor> why not installible?
<hdevalence> I have no idea
<cor> maybe it tells you in that package's info
<cor> I usually just force in changes until it stops bugging me
<hdevalence> libdb4.6-dev is already installed
<hdevalence> now librdf0-dev depends on libdb-dev
<hdevalence> which points to libdb4.7-dev
<EDinNY> I installed 9.04 a while ago.  The sound is not loud enough, and I noticed that kmix is not on the panel.  I can't find it as a widget, and when I try to start it from the menu, it appears on the taskbar, then disappears.  I never see the volume program running...any ideas?  any alternative?
<EDinNY> kmix is already the newest version.
<mizery> I want to configure two displays, two keyboards and two mice separately so that each mouse/keyboard is for a particular display and each display has a separate desktop.  Do I need to have two separate ServerLayouts to accomplish that?
<cor> that and a big bag of coffee
<EDinNY> lol.  coffee
<EDinNY> does Kmix control the sound in kubuntu 9.04?
<cor> I think it only controls the in/out levels
<EDinNY> my problem is that those levels are too low and kmix does not seem to start or be an available widget
<EDinNY> hmmm...if it is not available then is it on my panel?  if so, why can't I see it?
<cor> it's in the tray, which is usally always ther, unless removed
<cor> it sounds like the trouble is elsewhere. kmix, not sensing a sound card, would simply not load, I reckon
<EDinNY> I see device list and desk switcher
<EDinNY> there is sound...I just would like to control it...make it loud
<cor> something is conflicting
<EDinNY> using VLC to watch AVIs and I have the volume on VLC set to max
<EDinNY> trying Dragon...same thing.  vol maxed and still not loud enough.
<cor> aumix?
<cor> ;o)
<EDinNY> does that work with KDE?
<EDinNY> I started with a fresh install
<cor> it's a shell mixer form da olden days
<EDinNY> but does it work in KDE4?
<cor> sounds like driver settings
<cor> it works in the *shell*
<EDinNY> so I open Konsole and run it there?
<EDinNY> the problem with ubuntu is that you never know how to fix things since hardly anything goes wrong
<cor> it's probably not installed, and it would likely require OSS stuff.  I was kinda kidding
<EDinNY> just apt-got it
<cor> kewl! it still exists!
<cor> go for it!
<EDinNY> I grew up with RH before all the configuration guis
<cor> ahh. good stuff. I came via slack
<EDinNY> That did it.  PCM changes the volume
<cor> aha!
<cor> loook for that in kmix
<cor> maybe hidden
<mizery> Is anyone able to refer to me an official documentation to setup KDE 4.3 for Kubuntu?
<EDinNY> the problem is I can't find kmix
<cor> hehe
<mizery> nm
<EDinNY> mizery: sorry.  for the most part it just works
<cor> aumix can run on the command line, i.e. set volumes to THIS and quit
<EDinNY> I never figure out how to debug things until I find that thing is broke
<EDinNY> How do I save the volume?  I used to know this
<cor> all my systems (except this laptop) have been a complete nightmare to setup.
<cor> it's good experience
<cor> you don't save it so much as load it at startup
<EDinNY> there are 2 kinds of experiences.  good experiences and good learning experiences
<cor> maybe rc.local
<Dragnslcr> mizery- I saw someone mention earlier today that 4.3.0 was taken out of the backports PPA while they're building the 4.3.1 packages
<cor> as a wise person said, experience isn't what happens to you, it's what you do with what happens to you
<mizery> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A <-- How do I generate a public key?
<cor> add the key
<EDinNY> there is some other bug...my guess is new kernel. I have had 2 desktops lock up.  I know on one both memory and swap were maxed out
<mizery> cor: how do I add the key?
<EDinNY> did not get to look at the other one
<CyberKitsune> cor: Nvm, a guy in a Sonic The Hedgehog fan IRC room helped me fix it =P
<cor> it tells you on the repo page
<CyberKitsune> I know, except that didn't work
<cor> so what was the problem?
<mizery> gpg --gen-key <something here>?
<cor> that was sor mizery
<CyberKitsune> The wrong driver was being loaded
<mizery> What's the repo page?
<cor> *for
<mizery> repository page
<cor> it's the page that gave you the URL for the REPOsitory
<mizery> hmm, http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-to-install-kde-43-in-ubuntukubuntu.html ?
<mizery> it didn't say on that page
<mizery> I think the author missed that step
<cor> and the command is sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <KEY HERE>
<cor> even without the keys, you can install
<cor> do it in the shell
<Zuz|Kubuntu> can anyone help me set my dell inspiron 1501 keyboard layout to what in windows would be United States International?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> i almost got it
<Zuz|Kubuntu> i can get the á é í ó ú êâ all fine à fine as well but the ' in the c has to be below the c and not over like this ć
<inscape> hi everyone
<inscape> anyone here?
<inscape> hi Zuz
<webbb> can anyone in here explain what is this social desktop about
<CyberKitsune_> I can't seem to get the KDE 4.3 source to update
<CyberKitsune_> well it does
<CyberKitsune_> but
<CyberKitsune_> None of the packages are there
<sava> hi there, having a bizarre problem, I am unable to upgade from  KDE 4.2.96 (KDE 4.3 RC2) to the official relase
<sava> i have the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main repository
<COm_BOY> I am getting error when playing file in MPLAYER ... Cannot find codecs for audio format 0xA
<COm_BOY> anyone here ??
<COm_BOY> i think i need to download all-20071007.tar.bz2  file that is the codes... but i dont know where to place it
<COm_BOY> how to change login id during operation
<jtheuer__> Hi! Does anyone know what the message on Konqueror startup "...didn't close correctly .. want to restore tabs" and then the button "ask me later" does??
<p-f> Is there a way to get more human-friendly timestamps in dmesg? I would like "real" times as opposed to what seems to be the time since booting up.
<voicu> uhm, does the J interpretor have a package in the repos? if yes, do you know which one? "J" is not a very useful search expression
<Craig`> hey
<jussi01> hi Craig`
<Craig`> http://thepemberton.com/posts/archives/13 I'm trying to install steam, but the link they provide is not a valid URI, (404), can someone provide me with the link of the .exe for steam?
<thejayjetson_> how can i get my bluetooth mouse to be auto connect-right now i have to used the keyboard each time i boot up
<jussi01> Craig`: have you checked the steam website?
<Craig`> jussi01: it says on the tutorial not to get the .msi of their site
<jussi01> Craig`: Im not sure tbh. I use steam through crossover games, which has an automated install
<thejayjetson_> steam?
<Craig`> jussi01: how do I do that, I'll do anything to install it..
<jussi01> Craig`: crossover games costs some money.
<Craig`> ah, nevermind
<Craig`> I'm thinking of getting win7, and using that for games, and ubuntu for other things
<jussi01> Craig`: you may want to check it out though at: http://www.codeweavers.com/
<Craig`> yeah I'm planning on getting windows 7, and then buying a 50" plasma for my screen/tv :)
<malic> hi! in kde 4.3: do i need the knetworkmanager for a working wlan connection?
<malic> there is also the network- widget
<malic> when i use the widget nothing happens when i want to connect to my wireless lan
<malic> help
<benkinooby> I am installing skype, added the repos and the keyring successfully. When I want to coose skype in the software manager i get 4 entries. one is "skype", "skype-common", "skype-static" abd "skype-static-oss". What is the difference?
<slhk_> benkinooby: look at the download page on skype website, there is a description of them
<benkinooby> slhk_:  thank you very much... forgot google is my friend
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ubuntu> i am trying to install a small app but install generated permission denied error
<ubuntu> anyone to help me out?
<ubuntu> please?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: what's up?
<ubuntu> dverweire, as i said, permission denied error
<dverweire_> ubuntu: sorry, just logged in to irc, didn't see what you said before.
<ubuntu> no probs
<dverweire_> ubuntu: what app?
<ubuntu> it's a humble screen recorder written in perl called vnc2flv?
<ubuntu> should i give you the whole path to look at?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: sure
<ubuntu> error: /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/flvscreen.so: Permission denied
<freestyler> ;)
<dverweire_> ubuntu: sorry. no luck with that app. not getting the permission denied, just not getting any flv data
<kockacuki> breaking news: new distro: ubuntu vatican edition built in gratis pray-editor
<ubuntu> dverweire_: sorry, i am not exactly with you
<ubuntu> dverweire_: did you manage to install it to not get any flv data?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: exactly.
<ubuntu> dverweire_: how come then i can not?
<ubuntu> may be this is the root of the problem?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: it installed, and when i run recordwin.sh it starts capturing wav, but not flv.
<dverweire_> ubuntu: when does it die for you?
<ubuntu> i see
<kockacuki> ubuntu britha aloha
<ubuntu> did you launched your vnc server beforehand?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: yes. i then clicked on the window when it asked me to.
<ubuntu> i did play with it on openSUSE 11.1 and everything was fine there
<ubuntu> dverweire: can we get back one step for me and talk about installation?
<ubuntu> dverweire: can we compare our systems?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: sure. btw, flvrec.py works, however the screen flashes.
<ubuntu> dverweire: i see, may have something to do with your h/ware
<ubuntu> dverweire: if your fancy the app, i don't mind sharing with you my experience with it, but first can we sort out installation?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: i'm running kubuntu 9.04, kde 4.3, 64bit. downloaded vnc2flv from http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/python/vnc2flv/index.html. untarred it and did sudo python setup.py install
<dverweire_> ubuntu: btw, i was recording a remote vnc server that does not have a password.
<ubuntu> dverweire: can my running the kubuntu from Live DVD effect the install? I mean, do i have to run it from hd?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: not being experienced with the dependencies of vnc2flv, i can't say for sure, but i'd expect to be able to run it from the DVD
<dverweire_> ubuntu: are you trying to record the vnc server on your local machine or a remote vnc server?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: do you have write access to the disk where you are trying to create the flv file?
<ubuntu> dverweire: i checked the path to the culprit file permissions wise. can we look at them folder by folder for me?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: sure.
<dverweire_> ubuntu: firstly, what is your current working directory? (pwd)
<frapell> is it safe to upgrade to kde 4.3.1 ? i haven't found an official announcement in kde.org website nor in kubuntu.org
<ubuntu> dverweire: hang on a minute. I am not trying to create a flv file.
<dverweire_> frapell: it's not officially supported, but i'm running it and it rocks.
<frapell> dverweire_: ok, great :)
<frapell> thanks
<ubuntu> dverweire: i thought, we both were clear on that?
<dverweire_> frapell: definitely not clear on that as the program is called vnc2flv, thought that was the point?
<frapell> :P
<dverweire_> s/frapell/ubuntu/
<ubuntu> dverweire: i think i missed one of you questions
<dverweire_> ubuntu: let's start over, what are you trying to do if you are not trying to create an flv file?
<ubuntu> dverweire: on what i am trying to record
<ubuntu> dverweire: it's a local screen. just to produce some video tutorials on software
<dverweire_> ubuntu: ok. thank you. and what are the permissions on the current working directory?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: just trying to figure out if the permission error is when trying to contact the local server or when trying to write the file, or neither
<ubuntu> dverweire: i have not installed the thing
<dverweire_> ubuntu: lol. ok. sorry.
<dverweire_> ubuntu: you've downloaded it, yes?
<ubuntu> dverweire: yep
<dverweire_> ubuntu: are you comfortable with the commandline?
<ubuntu> dverweire: sort of
<dverweire_> ubuntu: good enough. pull up a shell in konsole
<ubuntu> k
<mostafa_> ubuntu: hello there how can I convert a .mpg or other formats to .ts file?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: get yourself to the directory where you downloaded the file
<ubuntu> k
<dverweire_> now run tar -xzvf filename
<dverweire_> where file name is actually the whole file name
<ubuntu> dverweire: yep
<mostafa_> ubuntu: can you help me?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: ok. now cd to the new directory created (mine was vnc2flv-20090830)
<dverweire_> ubuntu: then run "sudo python setup.py install"
<ubuntu> mostafa: sorry dude, i am not a moderator
<mostafa_> ubuntu: thnx for your response ;)
<ubuntu> dverweire: got that
<ubuntu> mostafa: i am really sorry i can not help as i even can not install the app myself as you can see
<ubuntu> mostafa: may be in a day or two time?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: did the last command you entered complete with a series of copying build/scripts.... and changing mode of......
<ubuntu> dverweire: let me paste the shell output
<dverweire_> just the last couple lines will be fine.
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, are you trying to create dvd burnable file ?
<mostafa_> ubuntu: thnx dude ;)
<ubuntu> mostafa: no worries
<ubuntu> dverweire: OK, here it comes: error: /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/flvscreen.so: Permission denied
<dverweire_> ubuntu: what command did you enter to make that happen?
<ubuntu> dverweire: nope, it's not the whole output. hang on a sec
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/vnc2flv/vnc2flv-20090830$ python setup.py install
<ubuntu> running install
<ubuntu> running build
<ubuntu> running build_py
<ubuntu> running build_ext
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> running build_scripts
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: I have a reciever that it takes a USB Flash to store and play movies
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: and now I want to play some file from my computer into the reciever to play with
<ubuntu> dverweire: my apology for pasting
<mostafa_> but it just supports .ts file
<dverweire_> ubuntu: no worries! if you want to post it to paste.ubuntu.com, go for it.
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, ok so the receievr determines the codec to be played ?
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: you got it dude?
<ubuntu> dverweire: sorry mister Bot. (Holly Molly)
<dverweire_> ubuntu: more importantly though, did that permission denied error happen when running the install command?
<BluesKaj> what codecs , mostafa_ ?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: fyi, that bot is not me.
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: its codec is .ts
<ubuntu> dverweire: i know, dude
<ubuntu> dwerweire: he seems to be just your big brother. lol
<devilsadvocate> ubuntu, try sudo python setup.py install
<dverweire_> ubuntu: lol. he's all our big brother.
<ubuntu> dverweire: lol
<dverweire_> ubuntu: ditto devilsadvocate
<BluesKaj> .ts is not a codec , mostafa_ , that's format that contains the video file, totally different than the codec
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: excuse me sir then I should say I don't know codec
<mostafa_> unfortunately
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, you say you are trying to use a usb stick for the receiver to read from ?
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: yep and I check codec with wikipedia now I knew it :D
<mostafa_> to some extent
<ubuntu> dverweire: shall we try to chmod a bit around the folders on that path? just to see if that can help?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: you ran the install comand with sudo, correct?
<ubuntu> dverweire: nope
<devilsadvocate> ubottu, python setup tools are quite well established. if there is a python setup.py install in the instructions, it will work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<devilsadvocate> ubuntu, ^
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: you mean which program am I converting  .mpg file to .ts with?
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: right?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: run the command install command with sudo at the beginning.
<dverweire_> ubuntu: so the command will be sudo python setup.py install
<devilsadvocate> ubuntu, assuming you are in the sudoers list, just run it with sudo. i'd recommend against messing around with chmod in /usr/lib
<dverweire_> devilsadvocate: he's running from the install DVD
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, I would extract the video file with a program called devede
 * oobe is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<devilsadvocate> dverweire, ubuntu then you should be able to sudo, or failing that, try 'su'
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, *.ts is a wrapper for video on dvd , it has to be opened the video extracted from it
<ubuntu> dverweire: bingo
<devilsadvocate> iirc sudo works, su does not
<seest> hey i am new using kubuntu, so could someone please guide me ? how can i connect to wireless internet
<gundam_rx78nt1> #gentoo
<dverweire_> ubuntu: :)
<ubuntu> dverweire: thanks a bunch, dude
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: ok then what did you get by extracting a file by devede?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: you're welcome. good luck.
<ubuntu> you have a great day there. see you around
<dverweire_> ubuntu: you too! see ya!
<BluesKaj> mostafa_,  actually , if you are feeling adventurous there is a command line program that is easy to use that does the proper conversion for you with a few simple commands , FFMPEG
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: :D sort of
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: how can I do that?
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: type "man ffmpeg" and C what i can do with it
<mostafa_> ?
<BluesKaj> yes , but there are some nice tutorials on the net as well if you do some research
<BluesKaj> !PM | seest
<ubottu> seest: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: you don't have any link to help me?
<seest> ohh sorry, i will remember for next time
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2009/05/19/how-to-convert-any-video-file-format-under-linux/   this is a start
<seest> hello, can somebody please guide me thougt how to connect to wireless internet
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: thank you dude you are so generous ;)
<BluesKaj> seest, did you install wicd ?
<seest> no, how schould i do this?
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, thank me after you successfully convert your file :)
<BluesKaj> seest, sudo aptitude install wicd
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: ok sir you are right :D
<seest> okay i try
<seest> then it ask me for a password, which one should i paste then?
<seest> cant type anythink in the console then it ask me for the password
<BluesKaj> what kind of wireless setup do you have seest , router-modem , router to modem .. your router needs to be given a password for wifi security , so you have to choose one in the router first
<seest> okay... i hvae chosen it in the router... ill try type that in
<BluesKaj> then type it into wicd to let your pc/laptop connect wifi to the router,
<BluesKaj> and of course make sure you have wireless enabled in the router
<seest> okay, but to install wicd, i have to type a password in console, and it is not the password from the router?
<BluesKaj> no your regular login password
<seest> yeah, my computer have been running with windows bbefore, so my wireless have been running
<seest> okay i try again
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: I installed both devede and ffmpeg
<seest> ohh yes, now something happened
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: devede I think it is just for burning DVD s
<BluesKaj> choose a password for the router and wicd , but make sure it's differnt than your login one
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: and ffmpeg doesn't have any .ts file format or codec
<seest> okay, but there do i find wicd then it haven been installed?
<BluesKaj> seest, in kmenu/applicationms/internet
<seest> okay
<seest>  thank you
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: did you hear me?
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, look in the ts file for the video first , to make sure it'sd actually there
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: where to look for ?
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: Excuse me but I didn't catch you
<mostafa_> :D
<seest> its not in kmenu/applications/internet, it is only the same programs that was there before i started:/
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, do a properties , just to see if the file is large enough to be a movie , say over 500mb
<mostafa_> ok
<BluesKaj> seest, alt+f2 , wicd
<seest> dosn't open anything?
<seest> dosn't find any filename with that name?
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: how can I send you a picture?
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, pls read the ffmpeg instructions thoroughly, and try some of the commands to get the feel of using the command line... it's the only way
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: I want to send you a properties of a file
<sep1318> dist-upgrade says it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop. is that ok?
<sep1318> I'm assuming this is the 4.3.1 update
<shadeslayer> sep1318: yeah,kubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<BluesKaj> dist upgrade from ?
<shadeslayer> sep1318: so its fine to remove it but reinstall it later
<sep1318> shadeslayer: i know it's meta, it just seemed odd to want to remove it.
<sep1318> BluesKaj: apt-get
<BluesKaj> from what to what is what i meant :)
<sep1318> o. 4.3.0 -> 4.3.1
<shadeslayer> sep1318: um is 4.3.1 out?
<sep1318> shadeslayer: that's what the version numbers on the packages I'm dl'ing say. "...4:4.3.1-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa3"
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * shadeslayer checks for updates.....damn i should have upgraded at the uni
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't upgrade to 4.3.1 until an official announcement is made
<sep1318> uhhuh.
<Dragnslcr> Trying to upgrade while the packages are being updated in the repository has a tendency to break things
<sep1318> right.
<BluesKaj> afaik, a dist upgrade just sets the desktop aside during the upgrade and reinstalls it afterwards , it doesn't actually get deleted
<shadeslayer> no updates in karmic though.... and were supposed to be breaking things :P
<seest> i really dont get this? nothing is happening in my files then i type sodu aptitude install wicd?
<sep1318> BluesKaj: dist-upgrade deals well with dependencies. as a workaround for packageKit blocking updates that want to install new or remove packages.
<sep1318> (according to interpretation of manpage)
<Squirkey> I have an annoyance that I need some help with....I seem to have set the desktop sharing app to autostart on login...anyone know how I can turn this off?
<BluesKaj> sep1318, yeah that packagekit thing again , it's flaky .. use aptitude
<seest> <bluesKaj> i don't understand why nothing is happening?
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: excuse me for DC anyway my file is about 720Mb and its file format is .ts
<BluesKaj> seest, describe , nothing is happening
<seest> i have installed wicd like you said, but i can't find it in the menu or anythere else?
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, is there another video with a different wrapper that you learn with
<petra> Hello all:)  someone knows how can I increase grafik ram for vmware host?
<Cuppa> I've been having trouble getting my system to recognise USB, and can't find anything useful on google.. could anyone tell me where to look please?
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, try the gui app k9copy
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: excuse me Blueskaj I am not professional with multimedia files I don't know wrapper
<genii> petra: You probably would find someone knowledgable on that in the #vmware channel
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, think of it as a special folder that contains the video , that can only be played on a dvd player and has to extracted or ripped to be playable on a computer hardrive
<petra> thanks!
<seest> BluesKaj, i dont know how to find wicd, i said finnish in the konsole
<seest> it*
<BluesKaj> seest, did you actully install wicd ? you cn check by doing : apt-cache policy wicd , in the terminal
<seest> BluesKaj it answers, command not found
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: Iet me start over : I can play the .ts file and watch it in both PC and Reciver . the reciever saves its output in the .ts file format and it just obey this kind of file format. then I want to play a video file format for example : .mpg or .dat or ... in the receiver but I must convert that file to .ts because the receiver just support this file format
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: now I want to convert the video file formats into the .ts file format
<seest> mostafa try handbrake that is a program i have really good experience with for windows, and i know it is in a linux version too
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: am I clear?
<mostafa_> seest: handbrake ?
<krushia> when the kde4 plasma desktop dies, how does one restart it?
<BluesKaj> seest, sudo aptitude install policykit
<seest> mostafa_,yes, its a free  video converting tool that allow you to convert any sort of video file
<shadeslayer> krushia: alt+F2 > plasma-desktop
<Squirkey> krushia: crtl+alt+backspace?
<KelloggsFrosties> does anyone know if there are ongoing changes on kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu ? i try to update to kde4.3, but the kde4 packages are not upgraded. just some qt4-packages would upgrade
<shadeslayer> KelloggsFrosties: um...that may mean you are already on kde 4.3
<krushia> shadeslayer: thanks
<seest> BluesKaj, done, but says 0 in anything
<KelloggsFrosties> shadeslayer: nope. definitively not. dpkg tells me, all packages are 4.2.2 as it is a fresh installation
<BluesKaj> seest, the you haven't installed wicd , try again
<seest> okay
<BluesKaj> sudo aptitude install wicd
<seest> BluesKaj, okay it says 0 in any places with numbers too, but it says it is finnish
<shadeslayer> hmmmmm
<shadeslayer> KelloggsFrosties: tried dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> seest, he's not converting any codecs , he needs to wrap them in file system setup for dvd which are known as .ts files
<KelloggsFrosties> shadeslayer: yes. it is not because the packages are held back. they just seem to be not there. yesterday it worked all well with my other pc.
<BluesKaj> seest , pastebin the output from your console after trying sudo aptitude install wicd
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | seest
<ubottu> seest: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<seest> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/262543/
<KelloggsFrosties> as far as i interpret http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/Packages there has been a change yesterday. kdebase and a lot other packages seem to miss
<seest> i think this link is what you need
<seest> BluesKaj, does the link work?
<Dragnslcr> KelloggsFrosties- I heard someone mention yesterday that they're working on 4.3.1 packages right now
<KelloggsFrosties> Dragnslcr: That would explain a lot. Okay. I will stop installing until they are up to date
<Dragnslcr> KelloggsFrosties- the KDE site's schedule says that 4.3.1 is due out tomorrow
<BluesKaj> seest , open your package manager and click on sources, enable third party sources , you have some repositories blocked ,thay's why you can't install wicd
<seest> okay ill try that
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, what receiver are you using to play the video with usb ?
<seest> BluesKaj, how do i do this
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: oh excuse me the model is : star sat SR-X95USB
<seest> BluesKaj, i am in my package manager, and have found third-party software
<shadeslayer> nevemind..... just had to kill krunner and plasma..
<BluesKaj> seest, enable the third part repositories , check the boxes except for the cdrom one , if it's there
<mostafa_> seest: handbrake is good to convert .ts file format into others but I can't convert any video file format to .ts can you help me with this?
<seest> BluesKaj, okay, and then this is done, sudo aptitude install wicd?
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, so your receiver has  a built in pvr/hardrive, or just a USB port
<BluesKaj> seest, yes
<seest> okay
<mostafa_> no just a USB port
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: no just a USB port
<mostafa_> I put the USB Flash into the port and then from the remote press the record then it record the video for me
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: I put the USB Flash into the port and then from the remote press the record then it record the video for me
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, what does it record on ?
<BluesKaj> must have a hard drive
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: it records anything that you want I don't know maybe film,Radio,....
<BluesKaj> or does it just playback off the flash drive , in the record mode
<seest> mostafa_ ohh, i have misunderstod your problem, but in windows, i just used nero, made a rip, and vupti 2 folders with the respektiv names audio.ts and video.ts where createt
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: it has a USB mode when I go through it I can watch the recorded things or any other .ts format
<BluesKaj> if it records mostafa_ , then it's a pvr = personal video recorder similar to tivo , that i use , but mine is hooked to my LAN and i transfer videos that way, no usb port
<seest> BluesKaj, thank you, it seems like working
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: what do you suggest for me to do?
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: brb ;)
<shadeslayer> my bluetooth adapter is not coming up....how do i scan for hci devices using hcitool?
<seest> Blueskaj, now i have opened wicd, but how do i connect then, to a wireless connaction
<BluesKaj> click on preferences
<genii> shadeslayer: hcitool dev        should show local devices like your adapter.  hcitool scan         should show the other devices that it sees
<BluesKaj> ok BBL errands to run BBL
<shadeslayer> genii: it shows no devices....
<shadeslayer> i think the problem is : [ 1720.380744] generic-usb 0003:0A5C:4503.0004: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Broadcom Corp] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2.3/input0
<shadeslayer> its recognising the device as....a mouse?
<seest> BluesKay, yes, a menu pops up, what do i have to do with this?
<shadeslayer> uh oh... im in the wrong channel....since im using karmic
<shadeslayer> genii: sorry
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: I am back again
<aditza> lol man
<aditza> if you are a 12 year linux user
<aditza> you cant visit #kubuntu channel?
<aditza> this channel sucks
<aditza> did you know that obama uses kubuntu too?
<aditza> any jew user here?
<aditza> im going to hack your art design site
<aditza> :))
<aditza> ubottu i suck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i suck
<aditza> ubottu jew suckers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jew suckers
<aditza> ubottu if linux is epic fail
<aditza> HEY NIGGAZ
<Dragnslcr> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, Mez, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok or maco !
<aditza> THIS CHANNEL SUCKS
<aditza> ENCYCLOPEDIA DRAMATICA CLAIMS THAT
<aditza> YOU ARE SOME OLD SUCKERS
<FloodBotK1> aditza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aditza> SHUT UP NOT4CHAN USERS
<Dragnslcr> Thanks
<Lelousius> hi .. i have a problem .. when i update my sound drivers they are reset to the old ones on startup
<Lelousius> when i just reset the xserver all is fine
<Lelousius> but on the next restart all is gone ,,
<seest> hi, i have installed wicd, but i really don't know how to use it? i need wireless connection kubuntu 9.04  hope someone know how to do this and want to guide me. please
<Lelousius> click on the wcid symbol in the system tray ?
<Lelousius> then it shows the avaible networks
<seest> okay and a program open guess it is wicd
<Lelousius> title says "Wicd manager" ?
<seest> it doesn't show any, (no wireless connections avaible)
<Lelousius> oh ..
<seest> jep
<Lelousius> hmm .. then there are none or your adapter is deactivated
<seest> but i am sitting next to our router?
<seest> and it use to work
<Lelousius> hmm .. has router wlan activated?
<seest> yes, i haven't turned something of, and in our others computer (windows) it work
<Lelousius> then .. the computer has wlan activated?
<seest> yes
<Lelousius> hmm .. then there might be drivers not working or missing
<seest> okay, ill check what
<seest> that*
<seest> ohh you just solved my problem, it was the drivers there wasn't activated
<zeux> helo all
<shyke2a> yop
<CyberKitsune> Which source has the KDE 4.3 packages again?
<Guest8393> Hi guys.. Im having some type of wierd issue that I can't resolve. I am trying to upgrade tot he new kde 4.3 after a fresh install.. I have added the kubuntu backpots into sources.list and preformed an apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-pgrade but still only have kde4.2
<Guest8393> was 4.3 removed from the repos
<CyberKitsune> Same thing here
<CyberKitsune> I looked at it and it looks like it was either moved or removed
<CyberKitsune> idk for sure
<jeff8080> CyberKitsune: was 4.3 pulled from the repos?
<jeff8080> CyberKitsune: where did you find information, there where no announcments at kubuntu.org
<Dragnslcr> Yes, 4.3.0 was pulled from the backports PPA while they prepare the packages for 4.3.1
<CyberKitsune> fffffffffffffffffffff
<CyberKitsune> When will everything be up again?
<jeff8080> Dragnslcr: Is 4.3 to be moved to the main repo now?
<Dragnslcr> CyberKitsune- Probably a day or two. 4.3.1 is supposed to be released by the KDE team tomorrow
<Dragnslcr> jeff8080- not that I know of
<CyberKitsune> KDE 4.2 is giving me tons of drawing bugs, I want to see if 4.3.0 will fix them but, ^
<CyberKitsune> I used to be a KDE 3 junkie, when kde 4.0 came out, I stepped away and went to gnome
<CyberKitsune> 4.2 reclaimed the desktop though, I can see that.
<CyberKitsune> IMO however, the package manager that comes with Kubntu is designed badly
<jeff8080> CyberKitsune: Agreed
<Dragnslcr> KPackageKit?
<BluesKaj> CyberKitsune, jeff8080 , it's real flaky, unreliable ...aptitude is the way to go IMO
<jeff8080> BluesKaj: yea but aptitude is ugly :)
 * CyberKitsune apt-get's aptitude
<Dragnslcr> Unfortunately, the KDE4 version of Adept was pretty bad, so they had to switch to KPackageKit, which is less bad
<BluesKaj> ugly, how ?it's just cli
<cor> try synaptic
<jeff8080> cor: is syn happy in kubuntu.. I thoguht their where issues
<cor> very
<shadeslayer> i think kpackagekit is good for normal use,except when you have dist-upgrades.... then its aptitude all the way....
<jeff8080> cor: thats silly then.. they should just use syn by default.. unless Kubuntu Devs have issues with gtk apps
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, KPackageKit not handling dist-upgrade is a problem
<Dragnslcr> jeff8080- synaptic is a Gnome program, so it would never be used in a default KDE installation unless there was no KDE equivalent
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, no itdoesn't bring depenencies along as well as aptitude or even synaptic , some ppl are sticking with adept
<cor> I generally install updated from the shell, but for searching, all other operations, synaptic is great. I have it running on three separate *ubuntu distros here. flawless
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hmm.... it brought dependicies on the last upgrade i did.....
<jeff8080> Dragnslcr: ahh.. so the devs don't like gtk apps :) Fair enough
<cor> I have adept running on the desktop machine, too. it's not bad.
<cor> but really, for the actual updating peeps, use the shell
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- I've never had a problem with getting dependencies from KPackageKit. The only major issue is that it always does upgrade instead of dist-upgrade, so you can't do things like kernel updates
<CyberKitsune> Is there one package that has all the build tools? I haven't used *ubuntu in a while
<cor> KPackageKit I avoid like the plague it is
 * jeff8080 is searching for his fedora 11 cd
<Dragnslcr> The KDE4 version of Adept has a severely broken search function
<shadeslayer> ive  never properly used KDE 3.x and i started from 4.x so idk what the fuss is all about :P
<reboot_> kde3.5 was great kde4 is buggy and is too different from kde and resembles gnome and windows too much
<cor> make an alias for "sudo aptitude install", mine is "sai"
<shadeslayer> lol
<cor> ;o)
<cor> over the course of a year, that can save you HOURS!
<cor> and that's time you could be doing better things with!
<shadeslayer> cor: i just use tab complete
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, Dragnslcr , i'm saying packagekit is unreliable dependency-wise , I'm sure it works sometimes :)
<cor> shadeslayer, too slow!
<reboot_> i can compile a list over other things that have been suposed to save those hours
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: ive only used it twice so i wouldnt know about the problems....its worked both times ive used it
<cor> yeah, but good aliases actually do save huge amounts of time. if you use the shell alot, that is
<CyberKitsune> Well, I'm plesently surprised how well Kubuntu was working out of the box with my Intel MacBook
<CyberKitsune> SuSE had NOTHING
<reboot_> sorry i missread, a good alias for aptitude might be good
<shadowhywind> hay all, I am trying to setup a network printer via cups. I get to the steps of adding cupsys user to shadows, however the user cupsys does not exist, any ideas?
<cor> another super handy thing is a folder view in your panel, with .desktop files of LINKs to locations you need to get to a lot
<shadeslayer> shadowhywind: make one?
<cor> another for files you need to edit a lot, with the editors included in the command
<shadowhywind> shadeslayer: any special flags or anything do I need to add?
<reboot_> plasma is one of the things that make me waste hours
<cor> sheesh! I've had a week off already from the time those folder views have saved me this Summer
<reboot_> and it is still to unstable
<shadeslayer> shadowhywind: ive never used cups :P , so dunno...
<shadowhywind> shadeslayer: ah, thanks
<shadeslayer> shadowhywind: did you see the !cups factoid ?
<cor> is the user cupsys reuired?
<cor> cups should be easy these days
<cor> I put in a lexmark almost without thinking. a LEXMARK!
<BluesKaj> just got SP2 for Vista on our Windows machines here , taken over an hr already
<shadowhywind> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<shadowhywind> shadeslayer: now I have, hehe
<shadeslayer> :P
<BluesKaj> cor, which lexmark model ?
<cor> Z605
<cor> shadeslayer, are you using the web interface?
<shadeslayer> cor: for irc? nope irssi
<cor> for cups
<BluesKaj> generic driver or lexmark proprietary
<shadeslayer> cor: oh heh,like i said ive used cups
<cor> http://localhost:631/printers/
<cor> BlueEagle, lexmark driver, I presume
<shadeslayer> i know about that though
<cor> it was an rpm I converted
<BluesKaj> oh that, din't work as a netprinter , wasn't detected
 * shadeslayer wonders why ktorrent wasnt updated 9.10
<cor> the ppa is best for ktorrent
<shadeslayer> +in
<shadeslayer> cor: git ftw
<CyberKitsune> git
<CyberKitsune> no
<CyberKitsune> svn
<cor> v 3.2.1
<BluesKaj> wife's vista pc has a lexmark 5470 , and i tried to use it as netprinter for the laptop , no luck
<cor> screw that
<shadeslayer> CyberKitsune: git is updated more regularly
<CyberKitsune> git is way too confusing though
<CyberKitsune> svn is simplier
<shadeslayer> CyberKitsune: yeah,but updating in git is easier....
<CyberKitsune> Why am I getting drawing errors?
<shadeslayer> i have to find out the frigging link of the svn to update
<cor> I switched to kubuntu so I didn't have to waste time messing with stuff like that anymore. auto-update alll the way!
<shadeslayer> CyberKitsune: cuz you dont know how to draw?
<CyberKitsune> every now in then parts of a window just... dissappears and shows the background
<CyberKitsune> then I move said window
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, yeah svn up doesn't find my working copy and neither can I :)
<CyberKitsune> and it comes back... alittle
<CyberKitsune> any help?
<CyberKitsune> the toolbar in Knonqueror just turned black >.>
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: whats in your svn folder? whole of KDE??
<cor> actually, I was in error. I checked - my ktorrent came directly from their betas. I must have needed a feature!
<cor> they do *ubuntu packages
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, my subversion folder ?
<BluesKaj> just the usual stuff that come s with sourced pkg
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i have a seprate folder for SVN co
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, got a path ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah, ~/Desktop/SVN/
<BluesKaj> isn't there a std path that contains svn sfter it's installed ..desktop doesn't seem kosher
<shadeslayer> oh... you mean the part where it automatically makes a folder xyz and puts the source into it
<BluesKaj> I went to svn site for some advice and got the old RTFM response , so i told the guy why don't they just setup a bot that responds to the questions with that answer so they occupants there don't have to waste their time :)
<jeff8080> hey guys.. Im being lazy. how do I go about installing neccesary non-free codecs and video support in kubuntu
<shadeslayer> jeff8080: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jeff8080> shadeslayer: thanks :)
<cor> sudo aptitude -y install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<cor> oops!
<shadeslayer> ktorrent is finally building
<cor> hard to believe someone made a torrent client better than uTorrent
<shadeslayer> heh
<cor> sure, they achieved this by basically copying it, but hey!
<cor> who cares!
<cor> has anyone come across a uTorrent > kTorrent RSS filter converter?
<cor> actually, gonna copy-paste that around methinks
<BluesKaj> cor , actually utorrent runs well in wine on linux
<cor> eew!
<BluesKaj> i used for a while before ktorrent was dev'd
<cor> but now it IS!
<cor> developed
<jeff8080> cor: Ever hear of rtorrent.. Beautiful and lightweight, coupled with flexget rss hadnler and the wtorrent web gui frontend and your box will automatically  search for and download all your favorite tv episodes, new music releases, movies etc
<franz_> Totally new to Kubuntu 9.04 after years running KDE3 versions. How the hell can I put icons (for programs) on my desktop ? I am totally confused!
<BluesKaj> well, just some info
<cor> I've played with it jeff8080, ypu.
<cor> kTorrent does this, too
<phh> franz_: just drag and drop them ...
<BluesKaj> franz_, in the kmenu right click on the app
<franz_> phh: drag from where?  You mean i must create a link and then bring it onto the desktop?
<jeff8080> cor: the flexget client is much more powerful then ktorrents simple rss agregator, for example, when a new movie is relaesed flex will check it against imdb.com for user ratings and determine whether or not the movie is good enough to download
<phh> franz_: "start" menu
<shadeslayer> omg i just realised im in #kubuntu and not #ubuntu+1 :P
<franz_> ok thanks phh and BluesKaj
<shadeslayer> and thats the 2nd time thats happened to me today
<cor> jeff8080, the idea of a computer choosing which movies I should watch makes me shudder
<phh> cor: it won't do any guessing, it'll just match your regexps (or alike.)
<cor> all I need is to be able to say "get every episode of Better Off Ted, as soon as it is available. or whatever
<jeff8080> cor: lol agreed... Ive been awarded with some bombs, but it is actual user submission, "pop-culture" that makes the final say, not that that is any better
<f0ster_> hello, I have smb, and I try to connect to a share via konqueror address bar, but it always says permission denied, even though I have the right credentials, has anyone else had this problem ?
<cor> really, in all things, simplicity is my number one criteria
<jeff8080> cor Automation is king :)
<cor> f0ster_, try cifs
<BluesKaj> f0ster_, try dolphin / network
<cor> jeff8080, hell yeas!
<f0ster_> what do you mean, network ?
<f0ster_> cor, using mount with -t cifs ?
<cor> oh yeah!he's using konq! I cannot believe I missed the chance to sell dolphin!
<BluesKaj> f0ster_, it's under places in dolphin
<f0ster_> problem is, I only know the domain name of it on the network, i don't know the specific share name, like share.whatever.com is what I have
<cor> f0ster_, if it's a resource you use a lot, mount it into a directory with fstab
<cor> otherwise cifs://server/share/
<cor> or smb://whatever
<cor> is smb still supported?
<BluesKaj> yes
<f0ster_> hmm my credentials don't seem to work via dolphin/network either
<cor> mounting is way smarter, though
<cor> are you sure you are using the right credentials?
<f0ster_> aha, I had to put my windows domain in first
<f0ster_> xxx\user
<cor> just user
<cor> is it a resource you expect to use a lot???
<f0ster_> cor, no, for my credentials to work, i had to login with the windows domain
<cor> they worked? cool!
<f0ster_> yep, once I put in my domain name
<cor> next!
<f0ster_> I remember I've had the same problem in windows on other networks
<cor> if they share the same workgroup name, it's usually automatic
<cor> you still didn't answer my question
<BluesKaj> hmm, i just get a rquest for username & pw
<f0ster_> cor: if i plan on using it much? fairly often yes
<cor> THEN MOUNT IT!
<f0ster_> cor: i don't know the share name
<cor> all this smb:// malarkey is for amateurs, and one-time access
<f0ster_> just the domain name
<cor> if you mount the box, you can see the shares
<cor> browse, rather
<cor> is the windows box not yours?
<BluesKaj> cor, capitals aren't necessary , and mounting windows shares can be iffy especilly with vista
<cor> pfff
<cor> when people are wasting TIME, then yes, capitals are necessary.
<cor> skip straight to plan A
<f0ster_> cor: correct
<cor> my time, I don't mind. I'm here by choice, for fun. but every minute spent fighting some technical issue is time wasted, if you are fighting the WRONG issue
<BluesKaj> cor,  i use smb all the time , and it works fine ...if you wanna be a pro then explain to us plebes how to mount it in the dir with fstab :)
<cor> np
<cor> First, you need a share on the other box that you have access to, obviously
<cor> then make a directory somewhere
<cor> then create a credentials file in your home folder
<cor> let's call it ~/.smbpasswd
<cor> touch ~/.smbpasswd
<cor> so far so good?
<cor> in that file put two lines of text
<cor> username=YOURNAME
<cor> password=YOURPASSWord
<cor> save and chmod 600
<cor> then edit /etc/fstab as root
<apparle> cor: Now our college has disabled static ip..........how should I reconfigure interfaces file........................should I just remove the address,mask,gateway lines??
<cor> it's best to use the cifs protocol, so you may need to install one extra package
<cor> disabled static IP ? huh?
<cor> we haven't *done* anything yet!
<apparle> cor: Yesterday you helped me setup a static ip address with interfaces file :)
<jeff8080> Newb question: the version of kde-jockey on backports is seg faulting on my system.. how can I choose the version to install using apt
<cor> ahhh yesterday! sheesh! ok, gimme a minute
<cor> right, still on cifs...
<cor> sudo aptitude -y install smbfs
<cor> if you don't have that already
<apparle> cor: For me??
<jeff8080> apparle: yup
<apparle> cor: ok i install smbfs then
<dverweire_> apparle: no, that was not for you. :)
<cor> kewl. now all you need is a single line in fstab for each share
<apparle> jeff8080: ..
<cor> heh, no, for jeff8080!
<dverweire_> apparle: unless you are trying to get samba shares hooked up.
<reboot_> is there any way to make ctrl+alt+backspace work again? without instaling any extra script
<cor> heheh
<cor> /SERVER/SHARENAME	/PATH/TO/MOUNT/POINT	cifs	credentials=/home/YOURNAME/.smbpasswd,rw,uid=YOURNAME,gid=adm 0 0
<cor>   //SERVER/SHARENAME	/PATH/TO/MOUNT/POINT	cifs	credentials=/home/YOURNAME/.smbpasswd,rw,uid=YOURNAME,gid=adm 0 0
<cor> it stol the first forward slash, so I added a cpl spaces
<cor> but that's it. next time you boot, it should be mounted. or simply do..
<cor> sudo mount /PATH/TO/MOUNT/POINT
<apparle> reboot_: do you mind using 'AltGr+SysRq+k'
<cor> *umount, rather
<cor> ooh !! i was right the first time. sorry. got an annoying guest atm!
<reboot_> while i would not mind much i still think the old vertion is better if possible
<cor> also: sudo mount -a -t cifs should do it, too
<cor> which basically mounts all the cifs shares in your fstab. umount works the same way, so you can mount/unmount them all in one go, if required
<dverweire_> reboot_: did you try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html?
<cor> reboot, yes
<cor> it';s in system settings, display
<cor> or you can add a wee stanza to xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> cor, ok yousaid , then edit /etc/fstab as root..and exactly what edit am i looking to do ?
<cor> just add that one line
<jeff8080> Sorry for another newb question.. Just not used to apt yet.. How can I use apt to list all available versions of a given package.
<cor> brb
<reboot_> no, thank
<cor> ahh! peace at last!
<apparle> cor: my problem?
<cor> now I can concentrate
<cor> sheesh!
<cor> aye, nae bother
<cor> one sec while I make a smoke, but type away
<genii> jeff8080: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<cor> apparle, dude! you'll need to refresh me memory.
<apparle> cor: pastebinnig wait
<cor> np
<apparle> cor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/262657/
<BluesKaj> dunno , but smb is working well here , this fstab mounting seems unecessary to me , trying to figure out the fstab parameters is too confusing
<cor> apparle,  hmm. assuming the comnents aren't part of it, it looks fine.
<cor> BlueEagle, just exactly what I pasted works fine. nothing to figure out
<cor> once mounted, you can access the folder *exactly* like it was a local folder. ~/Documents, for me, is the same place, nomatter what machine I'm using.
<cor> for example
<cor> if you wanna use smb:// that's okay, but I'm just saying, it's worth the effort to get it mounted properly.
<cor> then you never have to think about it again.
<cor> at least, use cifs:// in dolphin, though, it's faster
<apparle> cor: But you missed the point..........now I want to remove the static ip system
<cor> so replace all that with one line. Wham!
<cor> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<cor> after auto eth0
<apparle> cor: ok............thanks
<cor> you didn't read that man page, did ya?
<cor> that was rhetorical
<cor> if you do ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0, it will use the new settings
<apparle> cor: I read it but I just wanted to confirm.....................not so used to linux :)
<cor> np dude
<Pavel> help needed w/ samba configuration/printing
<apparle> cor: thanks
<cor> np
<cor> Pavel, just ask
<Pavel> stuff ain't printing, basically.  Trying to print wirelessly to an hp...
<apparle> cor: Just asking what is the default system for internet..........DHCP??
<cor> apparle, it depends on the system/ISP/OS/who you ask.
<Pavel> cor: I've been through the localhost:631 thing and my computer is definitely recognizing the printer, but nothing gets put out
<cor> DHCP is usually the default setup on new OS, though.
<cor> Pavel, what does the error log say?
<Pavel> there's no error log, just inactivity
<cor> Pavel, there is *always* an error log!
<cor> see /var/log/
<cor> or Alt-F1 to bring up the Kickoff menu and type logs
<cor> <enter>
<apparle> cor: If I have kubutnu fresh install and just connected the LAN wire...........then what is the ethernet configuration?? Just for knowledge
<Pavel> cor: alright, which files should I be looking for?
<Pavel> rather, which log am I looking for?
<cor> apparle, like most OS, kubuntu comes setup for DHCP by default
<cor> Pavel, cups?
<Pavel> nothing
<cor> apparle, it's the setting most likely to get a user connected, see
<nit> hello pple.... noob here.... can someone show me around??
<nit> :P
<cor> Pavel, there isn't a "cups" folder in there???
<apparle> cor: ok thanks...............and what settings the network manager uses as default?
<cor> apparle, the first thing I do in a fresh install is remove network manager, so I dunno
<cor> but it should use dhcp
<Pavel> cor, okay got it
<cor> nit, show you areound what?
<cor> brb
<BluesKaj> cor you posted this //SERVER/SHARENAME/PATH/TO/MOUNT/POINTcifscredentials=/home/YOURNAME/.smbpasswd,rw,uid=YOURNAME,gid=adm 0 0
<cor> except with tabs. hmm
<cor> I'll do it with spaces, one sec
<BluesKaj> server is ? sharename is ? path to mountpoint is what ? cifs credentials is what ?
<cor>  //SERVER/SHARENAME    /PATH/TO/MOUNT/POINT    cifs    credentials=/home/YOURNAME/.smbpasswd,rw,uid=YOURNAME,gid=adm 0 0
<BluesKaj> doesn't tell me anything
<cor> wow
<nit> yeah wow....
<BluesKaj> dunno anythingh about stab
<nit> hey btw whats it doing samba config??
<cor> what can I say. it's a line of text. you put it in /etc/fstab, replaceing my obvious generic details with your own
<cor> and then save
<BluesKaj> you guys can wow if you want , but it doesn't help
<Pavel> nit, what's your problem?
<cor> what can I add? what's confusing? seriously, tell me!
<nit> well i do have one... kde just freezes on my laptop.....
<Pavel> nit, are you dual-booting it with anything?  What version of kde are you running?
<cor> SERVER = the machine with the shares you want to access
<nit> no  dual boot ...
<nit> kde 4...
<cor> SHARENAME = the name of the share ON that server, maybe "Share", or "Documents", who knows what you/they called it
<Pavel> nit, I assume you're running kubuntu 9.04, right
<BluesKaj> server is windows pc right? / sharename would be windows shares or C:\ if the whole drive is shared ..so far ?
<nit> ubuntu with kde pack.....
<htrejh> hi
<cor>  /PATH/TO/MOUNT/POINT is the actual path of an actual folder on your system, empty, and waiting to have a remote volume mounted IN to it
<htrejh> i got a second HDD (on IDE), how can i access it with dolphin?
<htrejh> doesnt it mount automatically?
<nit> does that matter btw?? havent heard anywhere ?
<htrejh> strange it worked before when it was in ntfs :s
<nit> i mean keeping both gnome and kde together?
<cor> credentials=/home/YOURNAME/.smbpasswd is that credentials file we made; plain text with two simple lines, username and password
<Pavel> nit, it shouldn't necessarily, but you are giving your computer a little more work to do than just running straight kubuntu
<dverweire_> cor: did you discuss using smb4k with BluesKaj?
<nit> yeah that i am....
<cor> nope
<dverweire_> is that an option?
<cor> the idea is to get the share mounted transparently
<cor> for simple access, dolphin is fine
<Pavel> nit, is there anything specific causing the freezing?  Does it happen with a certain program?
<dverweire_> as long long as smb4k starts when the kde session does, then it will be transparently mounted.
<cor> smb4k is handy for raiding the local community WiFi network, though!
<BluesKaj> dverweire_, I use smb already , cor thinks using an fstab mountpoint is easier
<nit> just today i had a kdevelop  open and the moment i started konversation ...bang.....
<cor> the system is using it anyway, to mount your hard drive volumes
<cor> it makes most sense, and for me at least, is waay easier than these other methods
<Pavel> nit, do you know how much available memory you have?
<htrejh> please, how can i browse my second HDD?
<dverweire_> BluesKaj: smb4k mounts shares the same way setting them up in fstab does. the only differences is that fstab will be loaded at system start and smb4k only sets them up when you log into kde
<nit> btw by freezing i mean complete freez .....the mouse pointer can move  and nothing else...
<cor> another reason not to use it for this!
<cor> heh
<BluesKaj> cor, done that with smb , already ...got a neighbour with unsecured wifi, unbelievable
<nit> yeah 512   mb  ram ... on a lenovo thinkpad......
<cor> man! it's crazy the amount of open shares there are out there!
 * cor like to leave wee notes
<Pavel> cor, are you available again? I saw you were going in a few directions...
<nit> not enough for kde 4?
<cor> always around somewhere, dude!
<cor> how do the logs look?
<BluesKaj> dverweire_, yeah I used the smb4k browser gui in the past , worked ok , smb with konqeror or dolphin works ok too
<cor> anything obvious?
<cor> cifs, people!
<cor> it is F A S T E R
<Pavel> cor, it's mostly 'found printer' notifications
<cor> no errors?
<Pavel> not that I can see..
<Pavel> I've had a document pending for 40 minutes and someone else successfully printed within that span
<dverweire_> BluesKaj: i use smb4k to mount my shares everyday. it starts when kde starts and remembers the shares i last mounted. not need to modify fstab. but then again, you only get those mounts when you start kde
<BluesKaj> dverweire_, smb4k has come along way since dapper :)
<dverweire_> BluesKaj: so it works great if you are a desktop gui user, not so much if you prefer the tty command line.
<Pavel> cor so I don't think it's an error so much as a connection problem
<cor> in Linux, there is always more than one way to skin a cat. I love that. so long as we know about *all* the ways, we can choose the pne we prefer
<cor> Pavel, are you sure your credentials are correct? have you successfully pronted to the hp before?
<BluesKaj> dverweire_, I use both cli and gui , but I do prefer cli for most installs and updates etc
<Pavel> cor, I found some 'no authentication provided' logs...
<cor> aha!
<Pavel> cor, I've printed a test page from printer configuration in the past but that's it
<cor> check you are using your username IN the url for the printer
<cor> i.e. soandso@host/doodah
<cor> it's been a while since I've printed over samba, but I remember having to do that myself
<Pavel> set that up in samba you mean?
<cor> I use lpd these days, easier
<cor> in the printer configuration, yeah
<Pavel> hey, if you have recommendations I'll hear them...
<cor> http://localhost:631/printers/
<dverweire_> BluesKaj: lol. i'm sure it has. i started using it in gutsy, and it's come a long way since then.
<nit> hey pple i want to reconfigure my mouse buttons ....can smone point out the right channel to go to?
<nit> or cor do u wanna have a looksee?
<Pavel> cor, alright, how should I go through that site?  I have the printer found...
<cor> I haven't configured buttons in X for like a decade. so erm I'll pass
<cor> site?
<Pavel> cor, er, localhost.
<nit> yeah ..k ...
<cor> that's the CUPS configuration
<cor> I thought you knew about that!
<cor> oh well! rake around there for a minute.
<dverweire_> BluesKaj: i just want to be clear in case you didn't know that using smb4k allows you to access the smb shares from cli, just like fstab does.
<cor> or at least, it can be setup to act this way
<hagabaka> is there a command to restore the display resolution when a program changed it?
<nicklas_> hey, the built in compiz manager in kubuntu works out of the box, or i have to install some plugin to get effects working?
<Laeborg> is ATI Radeon HD 4650 good supported in kubuntu 9.04 ?
<shafqat> hagabaka: you can use krandrtray for the systray program or xrandr for command line
<hagabaka> thanks
<shafqat> no problem :)
<shafqat> nicklas_: Kubuntu uses KWin instead of compiz. And it does work out of the box. Go to System Settings>Desktop>Desktop Effects>All Effects to see the effects available.
<nicklas_> shafqat: ok :-) goodie
<nicklas_> shafqat: i had some faint memory that it didnt, but maybe i remember it wrong :-P
<nicklas_> shafqat: ive gotten tired of gnome a little bit, so wanna run kde for a while instead
<shafqat> hehe. I understand ;)
<noquinho> how do i instal xmms ?
<nicklas_> its hard to find the perfect window manager
<nicklas_> noquinho: package manager or sudo apt-get install xmms in konsole
<shafqat> nicklas_: I guess it depends what you want in a WM
<nicklas_> shafqat: yeah
<muskaotik> can someone tell me how mount my Iphone plz ? i plug it into usb and he his not recognized
<nicklas_> shafqat: ive tried openbox and fluxbox too, but they are a little too basic for me
<noquinho> nicklas,,, i did
<nicklas_> noquinho: then what is the problem?
<shafqat> KWin is looking pretty good coming up though. Two GSoC projects were on it this year. There should be tabbing and tiling support for it in KDE 4.4
<nicklas_> shafqat: :-D
<noquinho> i have a folder here . Xmms 1.2.11
<noquinho> but i dont know how to install
<nicklas_> noquinho: is it .tar.gz ?
<noquinho> hold on please
<noquinho> yes
<nicklas_> noquinho: that is source files, you need to compile them first and then install them manually, it is easier ways to install programs
<nicklas_> noquinho: do as i said, either open the gui for the package manager, search for xmms and install it, or in console, write sudo apt-get install xmms and then enter
<nicklas_> for konsole you need to know your root/user password
<noquinho> ok, i will
<noquinho> i did, but he says the package xmms is not available
<spacelime> hello!
<spacelime> could someone help me getting sound to work?
<spacelime> it workes fine everywher except in browsers
<cor> so maybe the question should be, "can someone help me get my browser to work?", except an actual question, of course
<BluesKaj> cor ,the fstab edit :  /margaret-pc/C:/users/margaret ~/Vista /home/kaj/.smbpassword,rw,uid=kaj,gid=adm 0 0   how does that look to you ?
<cor> it looks bad
<BluesKaj> hehe
<cor> the C:/ bits aren't necessary, every share has a "name"
<cor>  //SERVER/SHARE
<spacelime> cor... eeer.. thank you, that was helpful
<cor> and for the mount point I've not tried ~/relative linking
<cor> I'd stick to /home/kaj/Vista
<cor> and double-check the spelling of your credentials file
<cor> THEN it should work!
<cor> remember to chmod 600 ~/name-of-samba-credentials-file
<cor> you don't want any tom dick and harry reading your password
<BluesKaj> yeah , done that
<BluesKaj> what about spaces between the slashes
<cor> also, the "cifs" part is missing
<cor> !
<cor> never spaces between slashes, only between the entries
<BluesKaj> uhoh , where
<shadowhywind> hay all, I am trying to connect my printer with samba, when i try to add it as a printer in windows, It asks for username/password and then just says'you don't have access to the printer. any ideas?
<BluesKaj> cifs i mean
<cor>  //SERVER/SHARENAME    /PATH/TO/MOUNT/POINT    cifs    credentials=/home/YOURNAME/.smbpasswd,rw,uid=YOURNAME,gid=adm 0 0
<cor> shadowhywind, is the printer attached to the kubuntu box?
<spacelime> hmm.... wonder if it could have to do with flash? is flash player only for flash content or does it play for example .ogg? i'm trying to figure out what player is running when i drop an ogg file in firefox
<cor> pirefox prefs
<cor> *f
<shadowhywind> cor: yes, going to the web admin page, I can print a test page, on both kubuntu on windows
<spacelime> cor: i checked the prefs but strangely enough it's just about 6 entries for filetypes and .ogg is not listed...
<cor> shadowhywind, did you try supplying a username and password?
<cor> spacelime, strange! add it, then.
<shadowhywind> cor: yes, and nothing I have tried seams to work
<a> \whois paris
<spacelime> just swf, spl and a few more
<cor> shadowhywind, did you try adding the username into the url.. name@host
<cor> instead of just host
<shadowhywind> cor: that I have not tried
<shadowhywind> cor: would it be username@host:631/printers/...
<cor> erm, no
<cor> that's the cups page on your own machine
<cor> I mean in the URL *of* the printer
<shadowhywind> cor: now I am confused, in windows "print wizard" the URL i am using is, http://host_ip/printers/printer_name. Is that not correct?
<shadowhywind> opps sorry for the false link
<cor> I don't have windows around anymore, but when I did, I found the easiest way to get them all using the same printer, was to put it on the windows box, and add/remove (add!) UNIX print services, then it's drop-dead simple with lpd
<cor> dunno dude, it may be.
<cor> whatever it is, add the user into it!
<jipang_menjerit> hi everyone
<shadowhywind> cor: lol
<jipang_menjerit> want to ask something
<jipang_menjerit> why my Kubuntu can't mount XP ntfs hard drive?
<cor> even with samba, it's usually easier if the printer is on the windows box, I've found
<cor> jipang_menjerit, it can!
<jipang_menjerit> cor: but I got error
<jipang_menjerit> don't know why
<cor> okay, but that doesn't mean it *can't* do it
<cor> that just means it *isn't* doing it
<jipang_menjerit> err..
<jipang_menjerit> my mistake :p
<cor> what was the error exactly?
<jipang_menjerit> not sure
<jipang_menjerit> wait..I copy the error
<cor> well, not sure how to help, then
<cor> good!
<cor> brb
<jipang_menjerit> [ 4808.870361] snd: bad kfree (called from f96bb430)
<alucardromero> Hello everyboy! :)
<alucardromero> everybody*
<jipang_menjerit> :)
<alucardromero> Any reason why Kubuntu 9.04 doesn't recognize my other partitions on install's partition manager?
<BoumBoum> cleaning
<BoumBoum> thats what i m on about
<cor> jipang_menjerit, looks like the drive needs fixed. maybe try ntfsfix (or better, boot into windows and check it)
<jipang_menjerit> cor: already done it..but still the same
<jipang_menjerit> in fact, I can mount it in gnome
<jipang_menjerit> I'm using 9.10
<cor> that error, are you sure that's the one from the ntfs mount?
<cor> what are you doing to mount it?
<jipang_menjerit> it's my XP hard drive
<cor> yeah
<jipang_menjerit> just need to grab some files in there
<jipang_menjerit> but after I upgrade it to 9.10
<jipang_menjerit> this thing happened
<cor> gnome uses the same tools to mount ntfs as kde!
<jipang_menjerit> that's why I'm confused
<cor> can you *still* mount it in gnome? after the upgrade?
<jipang_menjerit> so, asking the pros
<jipang_menjerit> yup
<cor> weird
<cor> so, how are you mouning it?
<jipang_menjerit> err, just click the partition in Dolphin
<Riddell> ** in 10 minutes there will be a tutorial in writing Plasmoids in Python in #ubuntu-classroom
<user____> hi!
<cor> and I'm no pro with ntfs, I only mounted my first one in Linux last week!
<cor> jipang_menjerit, and where did you get that error message?
<jipang_menjerit> cor: dmesg
<user____> I was so bumb to manrually rm a seamonkey directory. and now I cannot use apt-get anymore. Can somebody help?
<cor> try running dolhin from a terminal, and then click the partition. you may get more informative errors
<cor> personally, I'd start with re-installing the ntfs stuff, fuse and all
<jipang_menjerit> ok
<user____> apt-get does not install other aps ,as I first want's to complete the deinstall and aborts with error messages for semonkey.  post-removal script gives error code 1 and 127
<cor> also, if you logout and into gnome, you could mount it, and check mtab, see how it mounted. logout and back to kde, it should still be mounted.
<user____> any way to solve that?
<cor> maybe re-install apt from the original CD .deb
<user____> but I think the prob is not apt itself but the missing direcotries and files from seamonkey that I had deleted manuall,y. so a new apt would also fail to delete them
<cor> sure, but I', thinking apt installing will fix any such problems
<cor> just a wild hunch
<jipang_menjerit> cor: I just found this error message
<user____> how do i install apt without apt?
<jipang_menjerit> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-skyvalve" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<cor> good question!
<cor> that's what makes it so wild!
<jipang_menjerit> erk?
<jipang_menjerit> any explaination?
<jhutchins> Is there a ppc version of kubuntu?
<user____> is there no way to tell apt to only remove what he finds still from this package and ignore things already removed?? I tried also suo apt-get -f check  - no success
<cor> install apt-get
<cor> you tried sudo aptitiude ?
<user____> cor: same there
<cor> jipang_menjerit, sorry, just spotted your error message. strange permission error for /tmp !
<cor> have you rebooted since the upgrade?
<jipang_menjerit> cor: yup..actually I've upgraded it since alpha 2
<jipang_menjerit> nohing happened untull upgrade to alpha 3
<jipang_menjerit> *untill
<user____> yes
<cor> you do realize you are running beta test version of OS. right?
<jipang_menjerit> cor: yup..but mu laptot that running same version did not make this problem
 * jipang_menjerit lot's of typo
<cor> it's just that expecting the usual troubleshooting steps is less useful with beta releases. "something broke" is the answer!
<cor> *to work
<jipang_menjerit> cor: nvm..maybe need to wait new upgrade
<jipang_menjerit> cor: thanks for helping
<cor> it sounds like a permissions promlem that deleting that folder would fix. but that should happen at reboot
<cor> is it asking for authorisation?
<jipang_menjerit> cor: nope
<cor> I need to give root authentication to mount ntfs in kde
<cor> maybe it's sending the wrong auth in the background. check your wallet
<jipang_menjerit> ok
<cor> I put them in fstab now ;o)
<noquinho> how do i install xmms-1.2.11.tar.gz from my desktop ?
<BluesKaj> well , cor, no luck yet with fstab
<jipang_menjerit> lol
<cor> BlueEagle, are you getting errors?
<cor> oops! ferkin auto-complete!
<cor> BluesKaj, are you getting errors?
<BluesKaj> not getting anything in the Vista folder
<cor> yeah, but what does it say if you try to mount it from a shell?
<cor> mount -a -t cifs
<cor> sudo..
<jipang_menjerit> cor: just the same..got same error
<cor> that was for BluesKaj sorry.
<BluesKaj> cor ,mount ~/Vista  [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab ,  mount: can't find /home/kaj/Vista in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<cor> so you add a newline on /etc/fstab and try again
<jipang_menjerit> cor: yup..i see..but I already check the wallet..just the same
<cor> ALWAYS have an extra newline at the end of all UNIX config files
<cor> jipang_menjerit, try sudo -H dolphin
<jipang_menjerit> <unknown program name>(6675)/: KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "//bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified
<BluesKaj> cor , what text would this new line contain ?
<cor> BluesKaj, nothing, just hit enter one time after all the existing text
<BluesKaj> now he tells me ..oh lord
<cor> it *must* contain nothing
<cor> it's standard unix practice
<cor> Apchache falls over with it, lots of things
<cor> the only files I don't terminate, are php
<cor> nothing goes outside those tags!
<noquinho> how do i install xmms-1.2.11.tar.gz from my desktop ?
<jipang_menjerit> noquinho: already extract it?
<jipang_menjerit> cor: found this error
<jipang_menjerit> <unknown program name>(6675)/: KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "//bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified
<noquinho> yes
<jipang_menjerit> noquinho: I'm not really sure about this
<jipang_menjerit> noquinho: why don't you try audacious
<jipang_menjerit> ?
<jipang_menjerit> :P
<noquinho> because i need xmms to run gtkpod
<jipang_menjerit> i see
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks. I need to install a library. When i do sudo apt-get install libstdc++ and hit tab (to check it ecists in the rep) i get the library i want. When i goto install it i get the message: E: Couldn't find package libstdc
<[-Haza-]> Its like its lookign for the wrong package? :s
<[-Haza-]> Any thoughts?
<jipang_menjerit> noquinho: try to config it firdt
<jipang_menjerit> *first
<cor> jipang_menjerit, that's too strange for me. I'd reinstall the ntfs stuff
<jipang_menjerit> cor: haha..actually..it is strange..
<jipang_menjerit> maybe I should wait for the beta version
<cor> I only ever put the alphas and betas on spare machines, for this very reason
<cor> and even then, a full backup beforehand!
<jipang_menjerit> cor: yeah..actually I kind fun help Kubuntu developer by submitting bugs
<jipang_menjerit> :p
<Lelousius> hi
<cor> you might want to ask in #kde, too, there are smarter tech-heads than me in there!
<cor> I gotta dash to the shops, bbiab
<Lelousius> i have a problem .. i want to install the realtek sound drivers ..but the old ones are allways there when i restart
<cor> blacklist!
<cor> l*rz..
<jipang_menjerit> cor: good idea..but maybe another time..
<jipang_menjerit> need some rest..ti's 4am here
<jipang_menjerit> *it's
<Lelousius> any idea?
<jipang_menjerit> Lelousius: blacklist it
<Lelousius> how?
<jipang_menjerit> Lelousius: sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jipang_menjerit> then, paste the driver there..at the bottom line
<alexandernst> I'm trying to upgrade pyqt4 bindings but python-qt4-common will be removed if I do so. Whats going on? (I'm on 9.04 x64)
<jipang_menjerit> alexandernst: not really sure about that
<Lelousius> so i'll type "HDA STI SB"  ?
<jipang_menjerit> :p
<alexandernst> =)
<kaddi> hi, anyone else having problem with Firefox 3.52 eating up all CPU?
<alexandernst> Could you check it?
<CyberKitsune_> Use Konqueror
<kaddi> that really helps, thanks :p
<jipang_menjerit> kaddi: lol
<jipang_menjerit> Lelousius: find the driver detail..then paste it
<jipang_menjerit> kaddi: already try upgrad it?
<jipang_menjerit> lol...now I'm helping them
<jipang_menjerit> *upgrade
<kaddi> it's the latest release
<CyberKitsune_> Is the Intel X3100 a crappy GPU or do I not have the right drivers installed?
<kaddi> firefox 3.0 works fine
<kaddi> CyberKitsune_: are you on jaunty?
<kaddi> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<CyberKitsune> Yes
<CyberKitsune> Oh
 * jipang_menjerit on Karmic
<CyberKitsune> we have a botcommand for it, sad :(
<kaddi> I have a X3100 (I think) and upgrading to a newer kernel and a later x really helped
<kaddi> we have indeed :p and it has helped a LOT of people ;)
<jipang_menjerit> brb
<Lelousius> so i do "lspci" and i find "Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)" .. is that right?
<CyberKitsune> kaddi: Do I need to add another source to upgrade versions? All of my current packages are up to date
<kaddi> CyberKitsune:  yes, have a look at the links, they describe how to upgrade quite nicely
<BluesKaj> smb4k seems a good compromise between vs fstab edits (which I couldn't make work) for mounting network shares
<CyberKitsune> I'm following the instructions on the forums but
<CyberKitsune> "Note: If you are using Kubuntu or a custom distribution of Ubuntu that does not use the GNOME Display Manager (GDM), you need to execute the fixmtrr.sh script each time X (re)starts. Therefore, executing this script in your rc.local script is not sufficient."
<CyberKitsune> So, is there a way to set it so every time KDM runs the script executes?
<CyberKitsune> er X
<CyberKitsune> anyone?
<kaddi> CyberKitsune: it's been a while since I did this, to my recollection I didn't use that script and from looking at I can't tell what it does either..
<kaddi> but I had help myself back then, so I'm sorry to say I can't really help you on this
<CyberKitsune> well, I may not need the script completely
<kaddi> maybe check the following pages in the thread, there have to be some more kubuntu users that asked the question
<kaddi> CyberKitsune: are you experiencing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/314928
<CyberKitsune> kaddi: No, but I am getting MANY drawing errors and curropted graphics in KDE's apps
<CyberKitsune> It's annoying
<CyberKitsune> and really bad 3D preformance
<kaddi> the script is a fix to that special bug, so if you do not have that bug, my guess is you do not need to run that script at startup and can simply update the kernel and x-server
<CyberKitsune> and X overall
<CyberKitsune> ok
<CyberKitsune> Doing dist-upgrade atm
<Lelousius> anyone here who knows how the blacklist works / what i have to add?
<CyberKitsune> man backlist?
 * CyberKitsune shot
<Lelousius> driver blacklist
<Lelousius>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Lelousius> what do i have to add in therewhen i don't want dome drivers to be loaded
<Lelousius> "snd_hda_intel"  or  "ATI Technologies ..."
<BluesKaj> Lelousius, blacklist = nameofdriver
<Lelousius> how do i get it? lsmod ? lspci ?
<BluesKaj> aplay -l
<Lelousius> Karte 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], Gerät 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]   Untergeordnete Geräte: 0/1   Untergeordnetes Gerät '0: subdevice #0 Karte 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], Gerät 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]   Untergeordnete Geräte: 1/1   Untergeordnetes Gerät '0: subdevice #0
<Lelousius> so .. what is it now? *confused*
<BluesKaj> take the one in the first set of brackets HDA ATI SB
<Lelousius> ok thx
<BluesKaj> or ALC888
<Lelousius> so i'll add "blacklist HDA ATI SB"
<BluesKaj> Lelousius, try ALC888 instaed
<BluesKaj> instead
<thejayjetson_> bluetooth mouse has be set up each time upon log in-how can i get it to auto connect?
<thejayjetson_> bluetooth mouse has be set up each time upon log in-how can i get it to auto connect?
<thejayjetson_> xubuntu 9.04
<BluesKaj> thejayjetson_, /join #xubuntu
<thejayjetson_> bluetooth mouse has be set up each time upon log in-how can i get it to auto connect?  xubuntu 9.04
<thejayjetson_> can any help me out with bluetooth auto pairing?
<BluesKaj> !patience | thejayjetson_
<ubottu> thejayjetson_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<CyberKitsune_> Ok, so
<CyberKitsune_> The new kernal worked, and seemed faster...
<CyberKitsune_> ...but broke my WiFi
<CyberKitsune_> So, I'm using the older kernal with newer drivers
<Linuce> every upgrade had goods things... and bad taste. boring
<CyberKitsune> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<enrico_> salve
<enrico_> salve
<ubuntu> just installed AMP with apt-get but can not parse PHP files for some reasons?
<ubuntu> changed the apache2.conf with  AddType's two lines but no joy
<ubuntu> cor: are you breathing, dude?
<dverweire_> ubuntu: i think cor "went to the shops"
<ubuntu> fair enough
<cor> I'm around, just got head head in a script
<ubuntu> cor, no worries, i'll hang around then untill you are free
<cor> AMP is a mistake imho. install apache on it's own, add php module. wham!
<cor> just ask, I'm here now!
<ubuntu> cor. ta
<cor> I needed a break anyway
<ubuntu> cor, I apt-get'ed them both
<ubuntu> apache2 displays it's famous 'It works' page but phpinfo() gets downloaded instead of being parsed
<ubuntu> one thing to mention, though
<ubuntu> when i was installing php, apt-get offered php5-cli
<ubuntu> did i integrate php5 into ap2 properly or screwed it up?
<cor> either should work, but for cgi, your scripts need a shebang, or some kind of suexec package
<cor> you can install it fine, though, it's handy. but to use it from the web-side takes more effort
<cor> php module is fine for dev/home use
<ubuntu> i need it just as a local sandbox. what would be a minimalist setting for Apache and PHP?
<cor> erm, that be cgi, sorry. similar but not he same
<cor> I'd remove AMP
<cor> I've never understood it. it doesn't make anything any easier, only introduces complexity, imo
<cor> libapache2-mod-php5 is what I use here
<ubuntu> OK
<cor> works with the mpm-prefork apache
<cor> it's probably not as efficient as other methods, but it's easy to get working
<cor> and you can install other modules with simple apt-get php-gd for example
<ubuntu> i used to think in the linux world you can install LAMP with a few clicks or few lines.
<ubuntu> ok. let's try apt-get
<cor> with these packages, you don't even need that, just install and go
<ubuntu> k
<cor> you can add sites by simplt dropping conf files into the sites-enabled folder, pretty easy, really
<ubuntu> can i install Apache, MySQL and PHP using the Ubuntu package manager?
<cor> sure
<cor> aptitude install php5-mysql
<ubuntu> k
<cor> I don't use mysql myself, so I can't help much with that side
<ubuntu> here we go, seems to be cooking now
<ubuntu> boy, was it quick
<ubuntu> let me test my phpinfo()
<pteague> is there some reason that kate enjoys crashing on me?
<cor> nah, she's just moody by nature
<cor> having said that, for all her flaws here, I don't see her crashing much. run her from a shell command and watch what's happening underneath
<cor> ubuntu, it working?
<pteague> alt+tabbing between kate & another app sometimes causes kate to repaint very slowly, other times it's almost instantly... no idea why...  sometimes when trying to save something opening the save dialog will result in kate simply hanging...  i don't remember having this much problems with kate under 3/3.5
 * _3vi1_ is away: Gone away for now
<ubuntu> nop
<cor> that sounds like underlying kde trying to access network shares or something
<ubuntu> still the same
<cor> what error you getting?
<ubuntu> the test.php download box pops up
<ubuntu> could it be a file association mix up?
<cor> you installed libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<ubuntu> i used to have similar stuff on suse
<ubuntu> nope
<ubuntu> i have not
<cor> that's the php module
<cor> you need that! ;o)
<ubuntu> is it through apt-get?
<pteague> `lsof -i` returns nothing in regards to kate...  it does show an ssh line which may be from fish...  anyway to kill/restart fish without killing kate? i don't want to have to retype what i currently have >.<
<cor> yup, sudo aptitude install <package name>
<cor> maybe you could copy from /proc/mem whatever it is before killing it
<pteague> last time i looked `aptitude install php5` should have installed it unless you already have the php5 cgi or cli installed
<cor> yeah, that may be a metapackage, good call
<cor> should install everything, I guess
<cor> sudo aptitude install -y php5 php5-mysql php5-gd php5-curl
<cor> I just came across my own kubuntu setup notes!
 * cor adds that as a handy folder view .desktop link
<cor> oh it's all here! samba, printer, the works!
<cor> komparator, hmm, I forgot I had that installed. handy
<pteague> `ps aux | grep kate` turns up a line with "kate --use" & a kdeinit4 kio_file line...  tried to cat the /proc/pid#/mem & both came up as "No such process"
<cor> I use htop for that stuff cuz I'm lazy in the shell
<cor> F3 type
<cor> and with 360 scrollling...
<cor> I tried killing a child kio_file process once, with kate. the results weren't what I'd hoped for
<pteague> yeah, i was looking at htop to see if it was eating cpu & it's not
<cor> mind you, I did kill like 25 of them all at once
<pteague> the 2nd pid listed in htop isn't under /proc/
<cor> maybe that's why I use htop!
<ubuntu> cor, done. not sure what did the job, though. i just changed localhost to 127.0.0.1
<pteague> ah, there it is... /proc/5504/task/5525/mem gives me no such process as well... & so does /proc/5504/task/5504/mem
<cor> though it did make me waste an entire half hour trying to locate the host "notty"
<cor> ubuntu, you got php?
<ubuntu> yep, now i did. thanks again, man
<cor> sounds like you need to tweak your local interface setup, too!
<ubuntu> that's for sure. but so far so good.
<cor> is /etc/hosts correct?
<cor> in other words, is there a line like..
<cor> 127.0.0.1   localhost
<ubuntu> just a sec
<cor> I'd be surprised if there wasn't
<cor> but, you know, weird sh*t happens
<ubuntu> yep, both are in there
<cor> hmm. I wouldn't worry too much for now. and also, use your machine's name, instead
<cor> and of course, you can setup fake local hosts for any sites you have
<ubuntu> your little commands work like charm, due
<ubuntu> really?
<cor> sure
<ubuntu> so, you mean, machine name instead 127.0.0.1
<cor> I generally use the proper local ip, e.g..
<ubuntu> i see,
<cor> 192.168.0.3 foobar.org
<ubuntu> ubuntu is there along with local host and 127.0.0.1
<cor> of course, now you can't access the *real* foobar.org, if such a site exists
<ubuntu> wow
<cor> so create nice unique names
<pteague> could it be that fish timed out trying to get an answer from a DNS? ...  i really hate being here at the office...  the wireless is absolutely awesome >.<
<ubuntu> and thenk
<cor> if you have an ath.cx domain, or no-ip, you can use yourname.ath.cx and access from inside & out
<cor> pteague, sftp is more robust
<cor> same but better
<cor> fish was a temporary hack created for Midnight Commander
<cor> ubuntu, you don't need tlds, either
<cor> 192.168.0.5    gronk
<ubuntu> cool
<ubuntu> fantastic
<cor> all my machines know each other by name
<cor> makes all sorts of things easier
<cor> especially with nice *short* names!
<pteague> hmm... i wonder...  brb, going to try to hibernate & restore & see if that might fix it <.<
<ubuntu> yep
<cor> pteague, bring the interface down (unless you are chatting through it, too!)
<cor> ubuntu, and of course, you can change the name of your own machine from ubuntu, to something else
<cor> though don't forget to also edit /etc/hostname
<ubuntu> never ever ever ever!
<cor> hehe
<ubuntu> lol
<cor> ubuntu, if you have a Linux gateway (like IPCop or smoothwall), you can setiup the hostnames *there* and the local machines will get them through their regular DNS calls
<cor> saves duplicating configs if you have lots of puters
<ubuntu> you'r taking me a bit too high, dude. :0
<pteague> only have the 1 box at the office... yet another reason to love the office... can get so much more work done on 1 computer instead of 3-4 >.>
<cor> you can even go one stage further and setup bind, or someother nameserver
<cor> the secret it to only use one at a time!
<ubuntu> so, if i throw in some websites into my www folder?
<ubuntu> how would it work to be able to access them by names?
<cor> sure, or better yet, create a virtual host config file and drop it into the sites-enabled folder
<ubuntu> putting the name in etc/hosts
<ubuntu> then?
<cor> yup, add the name there, and then creat a corresponding virtual host
<cor> 192.168.0.3 foobar
<cor> and then in the conf file..
<ubuntu> config file being a clone of apache2.conf?
<cor> erm nah
<cor> best to start with a fresh plain test file
<ubuntu> k
<cor> <Virtualhost *:80>
<cor> ServerName foobar
<cor> DocumentRoot /home/sites/foobar
<cor> etc
<cor> check the documetation for virtual hosts
<ubuntu> yep, i was about to say the same.
<ubuntu> it just basically to learn the apache <vertualhost> directive
<cor> pretty much anything that can go in an apach config can go in a virtual host
<ubuntu> thanks man
<ubuntu> i see
<cor> the beauty is you can run a zillion sites off the same box
#kubuntu 2009-09-01
<ubuntu> yep
<cor> have fun with that!
<ubuntu> well, it's been a real pleasure taling to you, man
<cor> np, it was fun!
<ubuntu> do appreciate it
<cor> it's good to see folks getting sh*t workin
<ubuntu> just need some time to digest it. really nice job there
<ubuntu> yeah
<cor> yeah, there's a lot to learn, but help is always on hand
<ubuntu> thanks dude. it really rock
<cor> kewl, r8, I'm gonna bash this bash!
<ubuntu> so, i'll see you around in a while, then
<cor> fo sho! l*rz
<ubuntu> take care
<Slapknuts> has anyone been having trouble with Wine and installing the authorization keys?
<CyberKitsune> What package is this header in:?
<CyberKitsune>  error: net/ieee80211.h: No such file or directory
<CyberKitsune> cor, do you know?
<seattlegaucho> CyberKitsune: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+package+%22net%2Fieee80211.h%22&sourceid=navclient-ff&rlz=1B5_____enUS340US340&ie=UTF-8
<CyberKitsune> No resulys
<CyberKitsune> Results*
<CyberKitsune> Wait
 * CyberKitsune facepalm
<CyberKitsune> never trust a preview
<seattlegaucho> 3rd result, which I assume is what you're looking for: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1458940.html
<cor> ho! what!
 * cor scrolls
<cor> pffff no idea
<cor> aren't all headers a part of the kernel package?
<CyberKitsune> WTF? It comes with linux-headers, yet it's not in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.30-02063003-generic/net
<CyberKitsune> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Slapknuts> has anyone had trouble trying to import the wine hq keys?
<Slapknuts> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/jaunty.list
<Slapknuts> Resolving wine.budgetdedicated.com... 81.171.111.184
<Slapknuts> Connecting to wine.budgetdedicated.com|81.171.111.184|:80... failed: Connectionrefused.
<cor> install with shell as root, bypass keys
<Slapknuts> ok lemme try that
<cor> just as an interim measure ;o)
<Slapknuts> ty cor - I'm installing the root-bin system now
<rubyist> how can i have KDE open all links with firefox & not konqueror
<Dragnslcr> System Settings -> Default Applications
<rubyist> Dragnslcr: thx
<PSiL0> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slapknuts> ok installed root but it installed some sort of c++ compiling program
<Slapknuts> I'm going to download and reinstall ubuntu
<Pseudonym> Having a problem exiting from a "man" system command.
<Pseudonym> Try "man ls" in console. How do i exit this program?>
<Pseudonym> Any help?
<Pseudonym> Hello?
<cor> q
<PSiL0> Pseudonym: Ctrl-Z
<Pseudonym> kk thx alot
<cor> ouch!
<mizerydearia> In Synaptic Settings -> Repository: Updates tab I selected Pre-released updates (jaunty-proposed) as well as Unsupported updates (jaunty-bacports).  I don't see kde 4.3 available for installation/upgrade however.  How do I install KDE 4.3?
<cor> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<cor> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A
<cor> sudo aptitude update
<cor> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<cor> add the first line to your /etc/apt/sources, or use the GUI in synaptic
<cor> sources.list, that is
<mizerydearia> thanks
<cor> np. I got a list of cool ppa + key commands right here!
<cor> I was just updating some
<cor> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu jaunty main
<cor> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu jaunty main
<cor> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7613768D
<cor> oops! ;o)
<m3xican_> hi
<cor> let's play "Guess the Nationality!"
<cor> damn bash find! damn it to hell!
<m3xican_> is it normal there are packages for KDE 4.3.1 in my soft-update even if KDE has not announced KDE 4.3.1 yet? :-P
<cor> you must have installed time-machine
<cor> dunno, I disabled that annoying thing ages ago. I guess it's not so rare
<cor> 4.3.1 isn't ready until it's packages are!
<mizerydearia> cor, I did all that you posted, and in Synaptics, searching for KDE and sorting Latest Version column, I see 4.2.2, but no 4.3
<m3xican_> yes, and 1 + 1 = 2
<cor> well, that's how I got KDE 4.3!
<cor> I did it all in the shell, though
<cor> you did update, right?
<mizerydearia> I `aptitude update`d and `aptitude safe-upgrade`d
<cor> sudo
<mizerydearia> I am at shell, also
<mizerydearia> I `sudo su`ed already
<mizerydearia> so everything is already run as root
<cor> sudo -i
<cor> handy, yup
<cor> did the safe-upgrade not install any files?
<CyberKitsune> My Mic isn't working in apps, Like Skype or Audacity, but if I turn it up in kmix, I can hear it
<CyberKitsune> any help?
<mizerydearia> I am logged in as user now and will exec commands against, but prefix with sudo this time
<mizerydearia> against==again
<cor> CyberKitsune,  in your system setting >> multimedia, are all catagories set to use the correct devices?
<cor> mizerydearia, the root login should have been just fine
<CyberKitsune> Yes
<cor> sudo is essentially the same thing
<CyberKitsune> they are
<mizerydearia> cor: I figured, but it wasn't working =/
<CyberKitsune> Like I said, kmix can output it, but apps can't access it I think...
<cor> I had a similar issue, and setup one again, and told it to "apply this config to all", and it fixed it. maybe for you too
<CyberKitsune> ok, I'll try that
<cor> and check kmixes unchecked sliders, there may be a box needs to be checked, unchecked, and ensure the mic *is* the default recording device, not some other input
<alokito> how to change user image in kde4?
<alokito> im getting this error: Your administrator has disallowed changing your image.
<alokito> even when I use sudo!
<CyberKitsune> cor: The apply to all and checking show advanced devices in the Multimedia KCM worked like a charm :)
<cor> kewl! ;o)
<CyberKitsune> I can now skype again ;D
<mizerydearia> cor: I just noticed your additional comments before "oops!" and am running `apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7613768D` and it is stuck on gpg: requesting key 7613768D from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<cor> maybe the server is down. try pinging the domain
<mizerydearia> responds to ping
<cor> but even without matching keys, root/sudo can install packages. you get a warning, is all
<mizerydearia> but maybe port is forwarded to another device
<mizerydearia> mm
<cor> perhaps, yup
<cor> I gotta go get something to eat! bbl folks
<mizerydearia> cor: With the updated /etc/apt/sources.list entries, `aptitude safe-upgrade` adds a few extra files, but nothing KDE-related.
<CyberKitsune> We talking about the KDE 4.3 update?
<mizerydearia> `gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv <key>` is no longer working for some reason...it stalls after requesting key.  Any ideas?
<CyberKitsune> The server may be down
<CyberKitsune> try pinging it
<mizerydearia> I just did...it responds to ping
<CyberKitsune> ah
<CyberKitsune> well
<CyberKitsune> idk
<CyberKitsune> let me try
<mizerydearia> it resolves to esperanza.canonical.com
<mizerydearia> 91.189.94.173
<mizerydearia> same for you?
<CyberKitsune> Thats correct
<CyberKitsune> yes
<mizerydearia> Is there an alternative keyserver I could specify?
<CyberKitsune> You could try using the ip
<CyberKitsune> wait...
<mizerydearia> same with ip  - http://archives.lists.indymedia.org/keyservers/2002-March/000001.html references nyfss.org as keyserver
<CyberKitsune> It's not giving me the key with your command either
<CyberKitsune> apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7613768D
<mizerydearia> mm
<CyberKitsune> hangs
<mizerydearia> I'll try that
<mizerydearia> hmm
<CyberKitsune> Yeah, the keyserver is down
<mizerydearia> and there is no alternative keyserver? :3
<CyberKitsune> at least the app on the server
<CyberKitsune> I don't know
<mizerydearia> ah, it's been down for 6+ hours: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/81538
<CyberKitsune> launchpad is really screwing up this week
<CyberKitsune> first they pull the KDE 4.3 packages from backports
<CyberKitsune> now this
<mizerydearia> ooh, they've been pulled?  =/
<CyberKitsune> Yep
<mizerydearia> gah
<mizerydearia> Is there an alternative way I can install?  from source directly I suppose?
<CyberKitsune> I heard they were just preparing for 4.3.1
<CyberKitsune> Which is out tomorrow
<mizerydearia> mm
<CyberKitsune> I'd just wait till tomorrow anyway
<CyberKitsune> I heard there were some serious issues with 4.3.0 that were fixed in 4.3.1
<mizerydearia> How do I restart X from console?  `/etc/init.d/x11-common restart`?
<mizerydearia> mizerydearia, /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<mizerydearia> ah, thanks...
<codevarun> hi
<codevarun> how are you?
<codevarun> I need help
<skeeter33> I am having trouble with getting DVDs to play properly. I've installed libdvdcss2, libdvdnav4, and libdvdread4. When I use VLC to try to play the DVD the player looks like it will start(ie. next/previous chapter buttions appear), but then it goes away and nothing happens. Anyone have this prob?
<skeeter33> The DVDs won't play in Kaffeine or mplayer either. Also both CDs and DVDs mount, but only CDs play.
<codevarun> skeeter33 I have the latest vlc and its running
<codevarun> do one thing copy it and then try to run
<codevarun> :D
<skeeter33> I'll check to make sure VLC is up to date. Thanks.
<codevarun> okay my problem is very common.. I am using the HCL leaptop and the speaker don't mute when I insert headphone
<codevarun> you are welcome
<codevarun> anyone?
<codevarun> can help me?
<codevarun> okay my problem is very common.. I am using the HCL leaptop and the speaker don't mute when I insert headphone
<codevarun> help me
<codevarun> can anyone hear me?
<EDinNY> codevarun: nope
<codevarun> ediny
<codevarun> are you there?
<EDinNY> nope
<codevarun> okay my problem is very common.. I am using the HCL leaptop and the speaker don't mute when I insert headphone
<codevarun> pls help me
<EDinNY> as far as I know, on most laptops and other audio devices, when you plug in a headset, it phisically throws a switch which turns off the speakers
<codevarun> ya
<EDinNY> do you hear it out of both?
<codevarun> yes
<codevarun> I am hearing both
<EDinNY> does it work correctly in Windows?
<codevarun> it was fine in windows
<EDinNY> part of the problem is most people do not know how to fix problems they have not seen
<codevarun> k
<codevarun> so you know it?
<EDinNY> have you looked at kmix?
<codevarun> ya
<codevarun> it doesn't fix that
<EDinNY> does it have multiple outputs listed?
<codevarun> no
<EDinNY> what sound chip is in the laptop?
<codevarun> Thats the realtech
<codevarun> and motorola I actually entered a command
<codevarun> that i don't remember now
<codevarun> :D
<codevarun> i am new to ubuntu
<EDinNY> press the K and go to Systems->system settings
<EDinNY> click on "multimedia".  what is the chip?
<codevarun> i am in ubuntu
<codevarun> not on kubuntu
<codevarun> noone was replying in ubuntu
<codevarun> :(
<EDinNY> this is kubuntu.  there is probably a similar system settings widget
<codevarun> no its not where you are saying
<codevarun> :(
<EDinNY> well, I don't have ubuntu so I can't help you.  install kubuntu instead, then come back if you have a problem
<EDinNY> g'day
<codevarun> i have ask for the cd lets see when it will come
<codevarun> well will you tell me which is better?
<codevarun> kubuntu or ubuntu?
<codevarun> I am new
<EDinNY> First you tell me which religion is better, or which color is better.
<EDinNY> lol
<EDinNY> the best distribution is...
<EDinNY> one you can get help with locally
<EDinNY> if I say anything else I will start a flame war!  But, here most people think KDE is better.  that is why they are here
<codevarun> well i don't beleive in god or all religion are just to fight with eachother
<codevarun> and about the color that depends on nature
<EDinNY> arguing which is better is probably off-topic here
<EDinNY> the question was retorical
 * _3vi1_ is back.
<codevarun> ok
<codevarun> I am new at english as well
<codevarun> :D
<codevarun> what is retorical?
<EDinNY> That means I am asking a question that I don't really want the answer to.
<codevarun> ok thanks it addup my vocab
<EDinNY> I asked the question because it is the same as asking if gnome is better than kde
<EDinNY> or which distro of linux is better
<EDinNY> For the most part, all the major ones work and are well supported
<EDinNY> some might work better on one laptop than another, and no, I can't tell you which
<EDinNY> google your laptop model and linux and see what others have found works
<mizerydearia> If I want to install gnome also, is it possible with Kubuntu, or would it break things?
<codevarun_>  now will you tell me how can i register here permanent
<codevarun_> [07:22] <codevarun> with my nickname?
<codevarun_> [07:23] <codevarun> sorry I got dc
<EDinNY> if you installed ubuntu you should already have gnome
<codevarun_> ya I have gnome
<codevarun_> now I want kubuntu where at least my dad don't hear me while I talking to my GF
<codevarun_> :D
<EDinNY> I think "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will give you kubuntu too...anyone?
<Kovert> can some one help with a disasterious update I have ended with a read only fs
<codevarun_> really?
<EDinNY> codevarun I think so.  If it does not work it will not break it.  It WILL install a lot of code, though.  depending on your speed, start it and take a break
<codevarun_> i have started that
<Kovert> tried sudo mount -o remount,re /
<codevarun_> 68 mb
<Kovert> sorry rw /
<codevarun_> will take 2 hours
<codevarun_> ok ediny how can i register here?
<EDinNY> Kovert: how did it end up ro?
<Kovert> EDinNY crased during update
<codevarun_> is not a valid email address. I am receiving this
<EDinNY> If you type "mount", does it say it is ro or rw?
<EDinNY> sorry codevarun.  don't remember.
<EDinNY> kovert, what does "mount" say? what happens when you reboot?
<Kovert> says (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Kovert> codevarun /NickServ
<EDinNY> if it is your root directory, you might want to boot to a live cd and run " fsck -f "on the partition.
<Kovert> ED tried that from the safe boot
<Kovert> sorry EDinNY
<EDinNY> not sure you can do that from safe boot.  did it complain?
<Kovert> yes and fixed a bunch of stuff
<EDinNY> is /home a separate partition?
<Kovert> EDinNY no a folder on sda
<EDinNY> next time you want to make /home a separate partition.  /var too.  There are reasons for this, but I don't fee like typing them.   I like /opt or /usr/local too, but if you are not compiling your own code you probably will not use them
<EDinNY> the reason /home needs to be separate is so that when you re-install, like you might do now, you don't loose your home folders
<Kovert> EDinNY ok what about this time :-)
<EDinNY> do you have stuff in you home folder?
<Kovert> EDinNY I dont want to reinstall in other words yes
<EDinNY> you can boot to a live cd, mount your partitoin, and tar up your home dir to another drive or a thumb drive
<Kovert> EDinNY good point
<EDinNY> You will loose your settings, and not sure about your email and it's settings since I don't know which you use
<Kovert> EDinNY much rather fix this
<EDinNY> you could use find and cpio to create a COMPLETE backup of your /home
<Kovert> i am rebooting again under repair mode
<Kovert> EDinNY to many databases etc
<EDinNY> other than that, I don't have an easy way to do it.  next time BACK UP DATA
<EDinNY> oh, you mean mysql?
<Kovert> yes
<EDinNY> mysql is stored in /var
<EDinNY> if /var was a different partition...
<Kovert> EDinNY yeah but there must be a way of fixing this
<EDinNY> If it were me...
<EDinNY> what kind of hard drives?  scsi or ide or serial?
<Kovert> ED virtual
<Kovert> ide
<Kovert> EDinNYfsck is now clean
<EDinNY> ok!
<EDinNY> so does it boot correctly now?
<Kovert> EDinNY fixing dkpg now
<mizerydearia> since KDE 4.3 was removed from backports, and supposedly 4.3.1 will somehow be made available tomorrow (according to at least one person), but I want to try 4.3/4.3.x right now, what can I do to try it?  install from source?
<Kovert> EDinNY booting
<EDinNY> if it were my mission critical server, I would buy a new ide drive (they are cheap), install in new drive.  then move over data from old drive
<Kovert> EDinNY vmware on a test box
<EDinNY> and when I did the new install I would make sure I used multiple partitons
<EDinNY> That way if you blow away your / partition you don't blow away /home or /var
<dihi> Hey guys, in order to print on my universities network printers i need to add an argument to the print command telling it what user I am. I can install the printer with the search for printer function but i dont know how to tell the printer which user I am. Any help? thanks THe command I have to add is "-U username"
<ubuntu> trying to run Camstudio screen recorder under wine. installed - launches OK. any help on codecs will be appreciated
<leaf-sheep> ubuntu: What for? :o
<leaf-sheep> !screencasts | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<EDinNY> what kind of help?  it generates flash
<ubuntu> ubottu: i am not happy with recordmydesktop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> it's very basic
<ubuntu> tried vnc2flv
<skeeter33> hey! back again! Looking to map the fn+F5/F6 key to fix brightness up/dwn respectively. Currently brightness cannot be adjusted. THanks!
<ubuntu> does the job very nicely. happy with it
<ubuntu> not sure re Istanbul though. what format does it output?
<Bookman> How do I run the gnome network manager under Kubuntu in order to get my wireless working like it does under Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> leaf-sheep: !screencast ... is it a shell command to run?
<rav> hello. i'm having problems connecting to wpa networks with my atheros card, is there a way to fix this?
<EDinNY> Bookman does it start if you type "networkmanager" in a konsole?
<Bookman> EDinNY: I have to reboot to give that a shot in kde!
<Bookman> EDinNY: won't that conflict with the default kde network manager?
<EDinNY> network devices are started by whatever
<EDinNY> if the kde manager does not start it, nobody should care
<BluesKaj> rav, I have an atheros card and I installed wicd network manager
<BluesKaj> works well
 * EDinNY is not a wifi expert
<rav> BluesKaj: doesn't wicd conflict with KDE's network manager?
<EDinNY> I still need to get around to getting MY wifi working lol.  Since I upgraded from 7.04...
<EDinNY> or was it 6.04?
<BluesKaj> rav, when installing wicd you will be prompt to agree to remove kdenetwork manager
<BluesKaj> err prompted
<EDinNY> whatever I was using before required compiling with the help of my (then) 14 year old
<rav> it worked wonderfully on hardy, i upgraded and everything seemed fine. but today i couldn't connect to a wpa network
<EDinNY> like I said.  wifi is not my strong suit
<ubuntu> ubottu: ta for the link. looks interesting
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> are u?
<BluesKaj> rav, I removed the kdenetwork manager over 2 mos ago , when the default jaunty widget network manger wasn't reliable so that's when I switched to wicd and haven't had any problems with wifi since
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | rav
<ubottu> rav: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<luobo> hello
<rav> BluesKaj: i read you need the backport modules in order for wpa work. wicd includes them?
<BluesKaj> backport modules ?
<BluesKaj> I'm using wpa2 encryption with wicd, if that's what you're asking
<rav> BluesKaj: the forums say that installing linux-backports-modules-jaunty fixes the problem in many cases
<luobo> new
<rav> BluesKaj: unfortunately, i can't test anything here. i'll try tomorrow, and if it doesn't work i will probably be back here tomorrow night :)
<BluesKaj> rav , the repository ?
<rav> BluesKaj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7136402&postcount=10
<BluesKaj> ok rav ,third party sources , like canonical partners and universe and multiverse in the sources.list
<Bookman> Ok, for me, running nm-applet in terminal connects me to my wireless connects just fine!  Wonderful.
<rav> BluesKaj: so that just installs the repository? then it won't work
<Artie_Ephem> Hi all, is there a way to remap the alt+LMB & alt+RMB key bindings (which move and resize windows, respectively)?  I've looked at the keyboard/mouse settings, and don't see them listed.  I want to remap the alt key to the "Windows" key if possible, since I am having problems using some Blender functions
<BluesKaj> rav the repository that contains the wicd application has to be included and enabled in your sources.list which is also linked to your package manager for installing applications from the source repositories
<leaf-sheep> ubuntu: Sorry. I went out to video rental store.
<leaf-sheep> ubuntu: !screencast is a bot trigger for ubottu to reply back with useful information for your question.
<leaf-sheep> ubuntu: And yes, ubottu is a bot.
<leaf-sheep> But certainly not an intelligent one. :)
<Dragnslcr> Artie_Ephem- System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Window Actions
<ubuntu> leaf-sheep: fair enough
<Dragnslcr> Artie_Ephem- you can change the modifier key there
<Bookman> Now, how can I get nm-applet to start automatically for me?
<ubuntu> just installed istanbul but can not figure out how to run it. honestly
<codevarun> problem I have just installed the kde-desktop
<ubuntu> there are no visible controls whatsoever except Quit, funny enough
<codevarun> and i don't know how to switch b/w the desktop
<Artie_Ephem> Dragnslcr - awesome! Thanks!  I noticed that my only other choice is Meta - Ididn't knwo if that would work, but it did  :)  Many thanks!
<ubuntu> leaf-sheep: where does it outputs its files when one starts recording?
<rav> just installed wicd, seems to be working
<rav> on another topic, when i suspend my laptop by closing the lid, it won't start again
<zaco> hello
<Bookman> Is there a gui mount utility for iso files?
<leaf-sheep> Bookman: GNOME DUDE here, what's wrong with mounting in command line? :<
<leaf-sheep> !mountiso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Bookman> leaf-sheep: does this work across a local network?
<leaf-sheep> Bookman: Err. What do you mean?
<leaf-sheep> Bookman: You could use sshfs to mount a networked folder.  Meaning you could mount an iso on one machine and mount a sshfs to view the content.  Depends on what you're aiming for.
<Bookman> leaf-sheep: I have a bunch of movie .iso files on my server.  I want to be able to mount and view them on remote machines.  Both local network and over the internet.
<Bookman> leaf-sheep: And I use the term server loosely.  It is a machine running standard 32 bit Ubuntu 9.04 with a bunch of big hard drives in it.
<leaf-sheep> Wouldn't it be easier to set up a webserver where you can view anything -- including isos.
<leaf-sheep> Bookman: To mount folders on your computer from other computer and/or internet, you want sshfs
<leaf-sheep> Bookman: To mount folders on your computer from other computer and/or internet, you want sshfs
<leaf-sheep> !sshfs
<ubottu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<FloodBotK1> leaf-sheep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leaf-sheep> Bookman: Keep in mind, I'm not sure how the situation would play itself out as you're accessing 4GB movie.iso over network.
<Bookman> leaf-sheep: I will read and see what happens
<Bookman> thanks for the help!
<Xavier> Willkommt
<Xavier> Willkommt!
<Seybobo1234> xdmcp Is it possible to enable xdmcp from the command line i have a head less server with ssh and i want to enable xdmcp
<rex_> just loggin in to say hi to all.
<speedyx> Hi guys!
<speedyx> Have anyone read the post http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2009/08/kubuntu-vision.html on apacheLog blog?
<jack_> Hello
<rosco_y> does anyone know why I can't seem to use flashplayer in my ubuntu 9.04
<rosco_y> or, can anyone help me set up flashplayer in ubuntu?
<hgerr3432> how do i start kde and XFCE xserver through command line
<speedyx> rosco_y >> flashplayer: do you want to view flash stream in firefox?
<rosco_y> speedyx: yes, thank you!
<speedyx> rosco_y >> flashplayer: it is a new installation?
<rosco_y> yes, I just installed it
<speedyx> rosco_y >> flashplayer: ok
<rosco_y> speedyx: I just installed flashplayer 10 from adobe
<speedyx> rosco_y >> flashplayer: do you have kubuntu?
<rosco_y> I get the diamond "start" arrow, but when I click it nothing happens
<rosco_y> I also see the "f" in a circle a lot
<speedyx> rosco_y >> flashplayer: here is a lot of help http://kubuntuguide.org/Jaunty
<rosco_y> speedyx: thank you very much!
<speedyx> rosco_y >> flashplayer: I suggest you install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<speedyx> rosco_y >> flashplayer: Have you just do this? sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<rosco_y> speedyx: I have the adobe-flashplugin, am now installing the restricted extras
<vlt> Hello. I just installed the pkg kubuntu-desktop on 9.04 but it looks like this: http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/7803/kubuntudesktop.png -- Any idea what's missing here?
<speedyx> vlt >> Looks like a video driver problem
<vlt> speedyx: The KDE session in running in a vncserver session, so no video driver involved here.
<david__> hi, ive got an older version of kubuntu, if i add the jaunty package list to my sources.list and do an update, will it just update my packages with the new versions of the packages available or will it update my distribution?
<david__> the reason i ask is that i dont want to move to kde4 and dont want dolphin
<tdn> In Kubuntu 9.04, how do I make the PostgreSQL service not start up automatically? I only want it to be started, when I need it.
<cor> sysvconfig, or maybe bum
<cor> they manipulate the symlinks in /etc/rc*
<SerR> E:kubuntu-docs: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1     Anyone any idea?
<cor> ignore
<SerR> on a ubuntu xfce / kde 4.3
<cor> did it install okay?
<SerR> installed ok except kubuntu docs
<cor> sure? are they not installed?
<cor> one of my machines does that with every single software update. I learned to ignore it, because aside from the message, everything works 100%
<cor> but possibly one of the post-installation scripts really did have an error
<SerR> yes, it seems a documentation/help problem
<SerR> usr/share/doc/kde/htmle/en/kubuntu' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<SerR> usr/share/doc/kde/html/en/kubuntu' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<SerR> wonder if creating that directory would solve the problem
<cor> hmm. seems unlikely. did you install the package on its own? or part of a larger install?
<theadmin> SerR: doubtable
<SerR> part of an update , like 15 security updates
<theadmin> Oh i wanted to ask... There are always 4 blocked upgrades for the system, what are those?
<SerR> don't know i'm afraid
<cor> try reinstalling by itself
<cor> as for the four blocked, that be kernel parts
<cor> you can upgrade those from the shell, but only if you know how to setup and use an alternative kernel
<cor> otherwise, leave em alone
<theadmin> cor: thanks. I think i won't install those.
<theadmin> can somebody explain what the $ sign at the end of shell prompt is?
<SerR> that means you saved some money not using windoze :)
<llutz> theadmin: $/# to difference user/root
<theadmin> Ah, so if i am in root mode i see hash instead of dollar. Got it.
<llutz> that's the idea
<theadmin> It displays name@boxname at the beggining of the line anyway... so i don't quite get what for that is.
<cor> it's all configurable
<llutz> theadmin:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO
<cor> anyone know how to hack coordinates into kdialog?
<theadmin> whatever :D don't feel like reading a big article. I just know what that means, that's enough...
<llutz> theadmin: "your active username"@"your present computername"
<rex_> hi, I'm new to KDE, just asking if any software raid is recommended?
<rex_> in terms of stability
<cor> afaik software raid in linux has been fairly stable for years. not fast, though.
<rex_> oh thanks i'll check it out.
<cor> there's a good how-to on tldp.org
<theadmin> Is there any sandbox solution on linux? Like, running applications in a isolated space or something?
<cor> create a user
<theadmin> huh
<cor> then either switch and login as that user, or just run apps as that user
<cor> all processes will be in their memory space, all caches, prefs, etc, etc will be in their user directory. sounds like a sandbox to me!
<cor> and one with absolutely no trace of your username in it!
<theadmin> hm... man, i've used Windows too long. Never even came to my mind
<cor> sandboxie, eh?
<cor> in a shell you can just do..
<cor> su otherusername
<theadmin> yep
<theadmin> but it has it's dangers.
<cor> so does waking up!
<theadmin> You know, like, i don't want ownership of my files changed ;) so i'd better "kdesu name"
<cor> sure. I prefer to entirely switch users.
<cor> ctrl-alt-F7/F8
<cor> etc. pretty neat
<theadmin> system starts running pretty slow when more then one session is running. Though, the terminal ones don't affect it much.
<cor> true. I haven't tried it on any but mu fastest puter
<cor> works great on here, though. not that I do it a lot.
<cor> just for having fun with the local community wifi
 * cor needs a break from code
<marco_> is kde 4.3.1 released?
<theadmin> What is uxterm?
<theadmin> Some apps open pages in it.... i want em to use firefox
<marco_> Jucato is there a new schedule?
<marco_> is kde 4.3.1 released?
<goddard> i have no sound on mplayer using oss
<goddard> can anyone help me
<Vazurro> I have had a little problemz. In the penguinfucker.css has 2 major error
<goddard> i have no sound on mplayer using oss
 * Nemos viu !
<KelloggsFrosties> anybody already updated to 4.3.1 from backports? any experiences?
<kaddi> I need help with kate... somehow it is typing everything backwards now... How can I undo this? :o
<kaddi> I type "this isn't funny" and it shows up as "ynnuf t'nsi siht"
<piquadrat> Hi! Any karmic users here (I asked on #ubuntu+1, but noone answered)? My akregator crashes on startup since yesterday, just wanted to check if this is a general problem or something with my config
<benkinooby> hi, my konqueror can't display java on websites. I have eclipse and azureus working on my computer, so java is installed. i enalbled java and java script in "configure konqueror"
<benkinooby> what is your path to java in "konfigure konqueror"-> Java & Java Script -> "Path to java executables or java"
<afeijo> I'm trying to mount a network drive, I added a line to my fstab like: machine:/var/www /mnt/www nfs defaults 0 0
<afeijo> but it return an error
<afeijo> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on machine:/var/www
<afeijo> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<afeijo> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cuznt> if i have a 64 bit sempron chip can i install non 64bit kubunut or must it be 64?
<cor> both should work
<cuznt> thanks i did not realize that the AMD Sempron LE-1250 / 2.2 GHz processor was 64
<cor> why not install amd64?
<cuznt> does anyone have kubuntu 64 installed? and whats the difference
<cuznt> 64bit
<cor> if you have lots of RAM, go for 64
<cuznt> that is.... sorry
<cor> not that it eats ram, it just makes more sense
<cuznt> define lots of ram.. more than 2 g?
<ghostcube> more than 3
<cor> 4GB, if possible
<cor> or if you plan to get that much
<afeijo> I have 4gb and kubuntu 64
<ghostcube> yep
<cor> which again, with RAM prices as they are, makes sense
<cuznt> my reg athalon crapped the mainframe. and i ordered a pc w/ AMD Sempron LE-1250 / 2.2 GHz processor not realizing it was 64 bit
<cor> 64 bit = good
<cuznt> thank you
 * cuznt orders more ram!
<BluesKaj> G'Day folks
<kaddi> hello :)
<jackcy> I am running kubuntu 9.04 with kde 4.3.1 out of the ppa repositories. The shutdown and reboot buttons do not work and I don't know why. Of course I can reboot and shutdown with commands in the konsole but i want my system to work properly. Does anyone know the commands how kde executes a reboot or shutdown so that I can analyze the problem? Thanks in advance.
<BoumBoum> maximussmalluspenissus
<BluesKaj> jackcy, yes that's been a problem for a while after some updates , just use the cmnd line , 'sudo halt' to shut down or 'sudo reboot' to restart
<BoumBoum> I hate Dr_Willis
<BoumBoum> deeply
<jackcy> BluesKaj these two I am using now for about a month *g*. I just wanted to find out whats the problem.
<cor> or may favourite, sudo shutdown now
<BluesKaj> jackcy, I've asked the same question several times, the answer doesn't seem to have high priority :(
<cor> as well as now, you can set other times. handy
<zebaztian> Help, when I plug my cellphone into my computer through the USB it won't load/mount it
<zebaztian> how can i get it to do so?
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: does it not show up in dolphin?
<zebaztian> nope
<zebaztian> that's exactly the problem
<BluesKaj> cor , I installed smb4k , works well and to mount all the pcs on our network , I just set it up in the autostart file
<BluesKaj> automount that is
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: can you pastebin the output of : dmesg | tail just after connecting the phone?
<zebaztian> it says preparing for file transfer and then it acts as though it was already plugged the cell that is not the computer
<jackcy> ok, I see
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, sure thing pops
<cor> BluesKaj, maybe check mtab, see what it does, replicate it!
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, do you mind a question though?
<cor> assuming it uses it...
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: yeah sure
<BluesKaj> zebaztian, my motorolla phone driver doesn't work either . I think linux is abit behind the curve in cell /pc integration
<cor> darn! I was trying to forget about having to setup my phone!
<llutz> cells work if they are usb-mass-storage devices
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> mine works perfectly.....
<cor> mine has an irda hurdle to cross
<shadeslayer> im getting a BB Storm though....
<EDinNY> There are also some FUSE modules that work with phones.  Does the kernel see it when you plug it in?
<cor> via dongle
<shadeslayer> EDinNY: thats what im trying to determine.....
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, the question is the input dmesg | tail gives the out put for...?
<cor> I haven't really tried yet, so, we'll see...
<EDinNY> "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages" in konsole, then plug it in
<zebaztian> BluesKaj, the problem is, my cellphone had already worked a couple times and hten it stopped
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: itll show the last messages in dmesg
<cor> EDinNY, there is a GUI log viewer, too!
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, http://pastebin.ca/1550209
<EDinNY> if you use the GUI log viewer you can do that in THIS distribution.  if you know how to use Konsole you can do it in ANY linux distro
<cor> so we both state the obvious. touche!
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: ok also pastebin : sudo fdsik -l
<zebaztian> EDinNY, it keeps saying something along the lines o f sep numbers jaunty kernel no additional information
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, no probs
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, http://pastebin.ca/1550215
<benkinooby> hi, got 4 blcoked updates. linux-headers-generic - 2.6.28.11.15 (i386) | linux-restricted-modules-generic - 2.6.28.11.15 (i386) | linux-generic - 2.6.28.11.15 (i386) and linux-image-generic - 2.6.28.11.15 (i386). what do i have to do???
<shadeslayer> benkinooby: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cor> or nothing, your call
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: i dont think your phone is supported by the kernel
<zebaztian> it is
<zebaztian> it had already loaded
<zebaztian> i had to reinstall kubuntu
<zebaztian> that's the thing, then i lost the modification i had done
<zebaztian> and i forgot what it was
<zebaztian> but it had already loaded on jaunty
<benkinooby> shadeslayer: thx! in the internet i right now read "sudo aptitude full-upgrade'". what is the difference?
<zebaztian> it's a SE w595
<cor> so this time you kept a big text file with every step you took, very clever!
<shadeslayer> benkinooby: never tried that....
<cor> benkinooby, sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, too!
<sergios> salve a tutti
<sergios> sono nuovo da queste parti
<sergios> avrei un quesito
<sergios> nel mio pc ho installato ubuntu e windows
<sergios> in dual boot
<llutz> !it | sergios
<ubottu> sergios: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<benkinooby> cor: i'm trying your way... seems to be the fasest way ;)
<benkinooby> cor: safest
<sergios> ops! sorry!
<sergios> thanks !
<jackcy__> BluesKaj : I found it. There is a bug in knotify. You have to deactivate the notification sound for logout in the system settings --> notifications --> kde system notifications.  This has to be done even if sound output is deactivated. After the next reboot shutdown and restart work again.
<BluesKaj> jackcy__, cool, thx for the heads up :)
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: what did you follow?
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: some external driver load or something?
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, i am reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140056
<zebaztian> actually what i had done was come in here and someone hwo had a cellphone told me to turn it off and plug it in adn that would read it automatically and it had done so, but this time it didn't work
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: me too :P
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, youre cute, are you a 6ft tall woman?
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: lol... no im a 5ft 9inch guy...
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=473035 <<-- Bug report
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: simply follow post #6 on the forum link
<zebaztian> ok, just saw that
<zebaztian> yeah right on
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, how do i open /etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules ? gsudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules ?
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: yeah
<genii> zebaztian: gksudo
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, one thing though, hwen i open it
<zebaztian> the file is blank
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: i know its empty :P
<zebaztian> like there's nothing to replace
<zebaztian> what do i do then?
<shadeslayer> wait a sec...
<shadeslayer> i have no idea..........
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, /etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules
<zebaztian> er,,,
<zebaztian> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/360365
<BluesKaj> jackcy's solution to the shutdown and reboot problem doesn't work for my setup :(
<BoumBoum> you should know there is no peace possible at your conditions
<BoumBoum> you dont want to negociate
<BoumBoum> so you get war
<BoumBoum> byebye
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: i have no idea,maybe someone more experience can help you out with this..
<BluesKaj> a blip
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, do i paste it onto the empty file anyway? is it possible kate is hiding something?
<BluesKaj> zebaztian, have you tried gammu , the cli app for phones
<zebaztian> cli?
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: no dont do that.... i would try copying the file from /lib/udev... but then again im not afraid of breaking my system :P
<BluesKaj> konsole
<shadeslayer> !cli | zebaztian
<ubottu> zebaztian: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zebaztian> what's gammu?
<zebaztian> sudo apt-get gammu?
<shadeslayer> !info gammu | zebaztian
<ubottu> zebaztian: gammu (source: gammu): mobile phone management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.1-1 (jaunty), package size 283 kB, installed size 724 kB
<zebaztian> installign
<zebaztian> i just got a weird output
<zebaztian> look:
<virnik> heh
<virnik> when kubuntu forbid that kbluetooth package, and start using blueman? it is really superior
<zebaztian> http://pastebin.ca/1550240
<zebaztian> ok it's installed now what do i do
<zebaztian> BluesKaj,
<BluesKaj> yeah, no configuration file found ..blah blah
<Squirkey> morning all
<zebaztian> BluesKaj, i already installed gammu
<zebaztian> now how do i run it
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, how about this http://inthevidual.com/wp/?p=61
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: looks all fine,but has anybody confirmed its working?
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-851102.html
<BluesKaj> my messagers are different , zebaztian , I don't think it sees my phone at all
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, should i do that?
<zebaztian> wget http://arch.uhl.nu/60-persistent-storage.rules ?
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: sure,if your brave enough to try out new things :P
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, what might happen?
<zebaztian> mind you i'm on jaunty
<zebaztian> that's' from hardy
<zebaztian> is it possible for me to find the sollution by googling the kernel i'm using plus my cellphone model?
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: bad things can happen if you try scripts from suspicious sites,so just be carefull
<zebaztian> then i wont
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: entirely your decisision...
<shadeslayer> *decision
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, ok my problem is figuring out
<zebaztian> hwy that file comes out blank
<antares> hi everyone
<antares> i have problem with kubuntu...when i conect with it the screen get black
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, there's a config a command right? what's that for?
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, does this have to do with why i was getting a blank file http://pastebin.ca/1550274
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7640884
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, The file was blank because htere's no 60 rules file
<zebaztian> on that folder
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: uh... i was afk...
<zebaztian> afk?
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: away for now
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: what config command?
<zebaztian> there's something like config -a
<zebaztian> what does that do?
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: oh, sudo dpkg --configure -a ? i configures all installed packages
<zebaztian> let me do that
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: that takes *alot* of time
<shadeslayer> so you could be sitting for hours..... ive never even attempted that command :P
<zebaztian> sebastian@jaunty:~/Documents$
<zebaztian> should that  be the default for my terminal?
<zebaztian> do i have to change dir? it didn't work that ocmmand
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: wait a sec
<shadeslayer> zebaztian:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cor> afk = Away From Keyboard ;o)
<shadeslayer> cor: oh,i got that wrong then :P
<cor> I love how even the meaning of initialisms can get lost in time!
<zebaztian> shadeslayer, didnt do anything
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> zebaztian: try re-configure instead
<zebaztian> ah
<zebaztian> i'll figure it out later
<zebaztian> quit
<BluesKaj> I found the app and driver for my phone (moto4lin) but the app doesn't connect fully. it sees the phone but that's all, there's no data transfer  about model # or such so that the app can be configged correctly to work with the phone
<BluesKaj> I looked  for a chat about phones on freenode , but no luck
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: no !phone factoid too
<BluesKaj> !motorola
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motorola
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: tried that too :P
<BluesKaj> !moto4lin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moto4lin
<BluesKaj> phone connects but i get this : [info] Sending control message failed.. Retry...
<BluesKaj> [error] Unable to get file count, [error] Unable to get drive name
<BluesKaj> does thi smean that the phone is blocking any data queries ? or is it just a crappy driver ?
<HensonD> could somebody help me verify a bug with KDE 4's update notifier?  You'll need to have some uninstalled updates waiting for it to work.
<mateus> sb
<mateus> kfk
<mateus> fuck
<Zeik> Is there a MYSQL 4.0 for Linux?
<Zeik> If so where would i get it?
<omarst_> hello
<omarst_> i was wondering if somebody knows why cinelerra's repository is not working
<shadeslayer> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<shadeslayer> Zeik: ^^
<Dragnslcr> Zeik- the packages in 9.04 are all MySQL 5.1. If you specifically need 4.0 for some stupid reason, you'd have to either use an old version of Ubuntu or compile from source
<Zeik> I am currently running 8.10.
<Zeik> Can't run 9 due to problems with the Intel chipset.
<Dragnslcr> 8.10 uses MySQL 5.0
<Dragnslcr> There still won't be 4.0 packages
<Dragnslcr> From what I can see in the packages list, MySQL 4.0 hasn't been in Ubuntu in at least 4 years
<Dragnslcr> Of course, if you have something that doesn't work with any version of MySQL newer than 4.0, you have other problems anyway
<Zeik> Yeah, i was just looking at that.
<sununu> eeee
<sununu> eeee
<sununu> ???
<genii> sununu: Please don't do that
<me`n`u> hii
<me`n`u> i have kubuntu
<me`n`u> but i cant connect
<genii> me`n`u: A more detailed description of by what method you are trying to connect may be useful, what hardware, any other thing which might be relevent
<me`n`u> i cant connect to my ap
<me`n`u> w-lan
<me`n`u> its wireless
<genii> me`n`u: Is it using no encryption/WEP/WPA/WPA2, etc... What make and model is the adapter in the computer.... etc... what program are you trying to use to make the connection..networkmanager/wicd/command-line    etc
<genii> me`n`u: So far there is not enough information provided :)
<me`n`u> i use wep
<me`n`u> ill brb
<MTGap_> Could anyone tell me where this openoffice icon is located, I want to use it in my menu: http://imgur.com/YUXCV.png It's the 'ArgumentEssay' in the panel
<genii> Work requires me
<noen> hello world!
<MTGap_> Could anyone tell me where this openoffice icon is located, I want to use it in my menu: http://imgur.com/YUXCV.png It's the 'ArgumentEssay' in the panel
<Freyr> hi there
<gorgonizer> MTGap_: depending on what size of icon you want, they are located in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/ (the 48x48 can be changed to 32x32 or 16x16 depending on what size you want..)
<Freyr> what program can i use to test a microphone ?
<MTGap_> gorgonizer: I'm aware of those icons and have looked there already, there are two sets of ooo icons there neither of which are the one being displayed in the taskbar
<gorgonizer> MTGap_: ahh, which version of Ooo are you using?
<MTGap_> gorgonizer: the version is 3.1.1
<MTGap_> are the icons somewhere else? I don't want to change them just use them in kmenu
<Freyr> what i want to do is to use skype for calling.
<Freyr> and when i make the test call i cant hear my voice
<gorgonizer> MTGap_: just checking now for you.. you have the same version as me, so should be able to locate it for you :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Karmic support in #ubuntu+1 only | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.3.1 backports http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<lorenzo_> hey is there an easy way with aticonfig to allow me to drop windows from one monitor to the other? I have dual monitors working but I can't get any apps to open on the 2nd one...pretty useless
<gorgonizer> MTGap_: I believe the icon you are looking for is /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/mimetypes/openofficeorg3-oasis-text.png
<MTGap_> yeah that looks pretty close
<MTGap_> the side is more wavy though
<gorgonizer> MTGap_: yeah, I noticed the discrepency. on the waviness.. all the icons I can find which are similar to the icon you want have waviness, whereas the icon you want has straight sides..
<gorgonizer> MTGap_: still looking for that icon though...
<MTGap_> wait no I wanted waviness, http://imgur.com/YUXCV.png that one has waviness. And for the icons for drawer, the page bent (top-left) is yellow
<MTGap_> I mean not yellow, like the icons in the mimetypes
<gorgonizer> MTGap_: half my system is now 4.3.0, and half is 4.3.1, so somethings are currently not working :(
<MTGap_> 4.3.1 is coming out today correct? I haven't gotten the update yet
<Blagh> i had a critical error -.-
<MTGap_> got it, just did an update
<MTGap_> lol 229mb
<gorgonizer> MTGap_: Is this the drawing icon you are after? /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/mimetypes/openofficeorg3-oasis-drawing.png
<gorgonizer> MTGap_: I am waiting for kdeadmin and kdeutils to be updated before I reboot.. I think they are the last ones..
<MTGap_> looks a lot like it, I think I'll just use those icons they look better than the other ones.
<MTGap_> thank you very much gorgonizer. I'll be reconfiguring my kmenu with those icons now
<gorgonizer> MTGap_: always happy to help where I can :)
<MTGap_> anything good in the updates?
<Blagh> anyone knows where i can find the tool for adding software in Kubuntu ? i have changed from Ubuntu what i used 2 days. I'm a total virgin in Linux :)
<MTGap_> it's called Kpackage in Kmenu it should be under applications>system
<Blagh> KpackageKit ? i have found this in the begining. but can it be that there is not so much software like in the Ubuntu one ?
<Blagh> i mean the third party software
<Blagh> like teamspeak, or quanta plus
<MTGap_> let me see I'm not familiar with those
<gorgonizer> MTGap_: haven't started using 4.3.1 as of yet, waiting for all the updates to be available... still waiting for dedmn and kdeutils...
<kishore> hi
<MTGap_> well I just found quanta in kpackagekit do a search for quanta (leave out the plus)
<MTGap_> ah ok
<Blagh> i mean, i truly kan download software from the websites, but because i am new to linux, and there is a lot of "requirements" for much software which will be downloaded automatic with the download manger
<MTGap_> I just did another search for 'team' and found team speak in kpackagekit. Can you find them Blagh?
<caseyd> okay I'm brand new to linux.. I'm trying to install FireFox with KPackageKit... can't seem to find it?
<MTGap_> did you search for firefox?
<Blagh> no ... cant find it
<MTGap_> It pops up for me....
<caseyd> weird.. wonder if I have to set up kpackagekit first or something
<MTGap_> well let's take a look at your software sources
<MTGap_> it's under settings
<MTGap_> then there is a button Edit Software Sources
<caseyd> okay, I changed from the US server to the 'main server' and now i see it =)
<MTGap_> click it and it should ask for your password
<caseyd> sorry should have looked before I ran to the chatroom ;-)
<caseyd> I'm excited though! I was going to put windows 7 on this laptop today and decided to give kubuntu a try instead
<MTGap_> ok glad you got it, but do note that firefox looks like crap in kde because it is built on gtk and not qt
<Blagh> uhhhh.. i found it... kpackage kit search is not founding "Team" ... but "team"
<caseyd> ahh okay
<caseyd> konqueror just seems really slow... could be because im used to Chrome now
<Blagh> any web developer here ?
<MTGap_> yeah it's rather dumb how it works. Ubuntu is working on a Ubuntu Software Store and that should help things a lot
<caseyd> I'm a webdeveloper
<MTGap_> there is a chromium project for linux you know and it looks a lot better on kde than firefox
<Blagh> what editor are you using in linux, i used dreamwiever and notepad++ in win, but now i dont know what i can use
<sireorion> what is the program called that u can put iso files on my usb stick?
<caseyd> sorry, new to linux ;-) ... I use notepad++
<sireorion> something with obootin is it called
<Blagh> works on linux ?
<Blagh> notepad++
<caseyd> not sure.. let me look, I use that on windows
<sireorion> caseyd:: do u have the prog?
<caseyd> http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/nppLinux.php <-- notepad++ on linux
<Blagh> with WINE .....
<Blagh> http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/ looks good. i think i give it a look
<zebaztian> what is a good audiovisual recording app
<BluesKaj> cor, i replicated the mtab entry used by smb4k inti fstab but I substituted /.smbpassword for smb4k in that line , so now itlooks like this : //MARGARET-PC/C /home/kaj/.smbpassword/MARGARET-PC/C cifs rw,mand,nosuid,nodev,user=kaj 0 0 . Now what should I name the folder to make it accessible. I tried a MARGARET-PC/C folder in my home dir , but it doesn't access her pc . any suggestions ?
<biagioli> ciao
<zebaztian> i want to record withthe laptops internal camera and mic
<biagioli> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<BluesKaj> !it | biagioli
<ubottu> biagioli: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<BluesKaj> !vidcam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vidcam
<computer_> my audio is not working
<Brian_> what is a daily build  im looking at the download kubuntu karmic koala daily build
<tommi__> hi all
<bdgraue> Brian_: if u dont know what a daily build is, you dont want it ;)
<bdgraue> Brian_: maybe you better install stable jaunty :)
<tommi__> i have a question about mounting usb sticks as normal user via device notifier...
<Brian_> i know they realeased  karmic alfa 4  is the daily build just the next step
<bdgraue> Brian_: next step will be alpha 5 afaik, daily builds are made inbetween
<tommi__> so i want to mount a usb stick with device notifier as a normal user, not root, is it possible?
<BluesKaj> BBL , errands to do
<jado> hi, is kdenetworkmanager not working for everyone? i had a message a few weeks ago that said that it was unstable and from this moment the icon is white and ugly and knetworkmanager is unusable
<BluesKaj> jado, install wicd , it should work for you. The kdenetworkmanager will be removewd when you install wicd
<UF-Gast549> hallo kann mir jemand helfen habe ein problem
<UF-Gast549> wer kennt sich mit ubuntu gut aus???
<cervant> =)
<UF-Gast549> hey keiner da der schreibt
<UF-Gast549> hillfe
<genii> !de | UF-Gast549
<ubottu> UF-Gast549: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gizmobay> I use Ark for compressed files. I received a rar from someone. The rar had some empty directries in the package. When I extracted with Ark, it didn't extract the empty directories. Am I missing a setting?
<UF-Gast549> hello speeck somme body engluisch?
<seest> hello, ive been using windows live messenger, but now i have changed to kubuntu, i am pretty lost, have found out that i can use kopete, but it keeps telling me i have used a wrong password for my account (and i haven't)
<gizmobay> seest, did you put in your full email for the username?
<seest> gizmobay, yes in the place passport, i entered my full email, and i the place password right under, i put in my password
<gizmobay> which service are you trying? MSN, google?
<seest> in kopete, wlm (it's a @hotmail.com adress)
<gizmobay> try username@msn.com
<francisc1701> hi! is it possible to make Firefox (3.5) understand Konqueror shortcuts like "gg", "wp", etc?
<seest> but my windows id is username@hotmail.com
<jeiworth> hi all, anyone already had the guts to play around with fingerprintGUI and libfprint0 in kde? and please lets not start a discussion about the (lacking) security of fingerprint reader systems, ok? :) it's just for show-off that it works with linux
<gizmobay> I'm just saying try it. It won't hurt
<seest> okay, i have been trying, still with bad results
<gizmobay> try using pidgin instead
<gizmobay> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<seest> okay, i try
<seest> okay, the command sudo apt-get install pidgin, wont work, it says won't be installed in any lines
<bdgraue> seest: is this a fresh install?
<gizmobay> must already be installed
<gizmobay> try which pidgin
<gizmobay> which pidgin
<gizmobay> the command that is
<bdgraue> maybe he have to do an sudo apt-get update at first
<seest> bdgraue, yes it have been installed yesterday, and i have installed other programs without problems
<bdgraue> ah, ok
<seest> and it isn't installed already, because i can't find it in the kmenu in the search field
<seest> bdgraue, should i could install vlc media player without that sudo update you where talking about?
<bdgraue> if you already installed packages it should work, yes
<bdgraue> but you can try it out
<bdgraue> doesnt hurt ;)
<bdgraue> sudo apt-get update
<seest> ill try
<bdgraue> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bdgraue> these two should make your installation up-to-date
<seest> bdgraue, sudo apt-get dist-update dosn't work for me, and after installing the first one, i tryed sudo apt-get install pidgin again with same results as before
<bdgraue> seest: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    it is :)
<gizmobay> which pidgin
<gizmobay> type that command
<bdgraue> seest: listen to gizmobay
<BluesKaj> seest, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bdgraue> seest: you can also paste you output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com   and show us what you get when you try to install
<seest> okay, my mistake in the dist command, i thougt i have been reading update, and not upgrade
<seest> now it seems like working
<seest> but haven't been installed
<bdgraue> seest: paste you output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com   and show us what you get when you try to install
<bdgraue> seest: and try [20:53:04] <gizmobay>  which pidgin
<seest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263359/
<bdgraue> seest: sudo apt-get -f install
<seest> okay ill try that one
<bdgraue> you tried it already, but without sudo :D
<bdgraue> line 39-41
<seest> okay, know a blue screen coming up in konsole
<bdgraue> what does it want
<bdgraue> what does the blue screen ask you to do?
<seest> it says something about set up java sun 6
<bdgraue> thats the license
<bdgraue> if its ok for you, so ok
<seest> ok, just type ok and enter?
<bdgraue> does it need to type anything?
 * bdgraue dont remeber that thingie
<bdgraue> remember
<seest> i really don't know, sorry i can't type anything
<jeiworth> seest: just use the tab-key and enter
<seest> okay
<jeiworth> is there a special reason you are going through this in the CLI and not using e.g. Adept for your purposes? seems to me like you'd be more happy with a gUI
<seest> nice, now it is installing
<seest> no, i have no speciel reason, where to find GUI?
<bdgraue> jeiworth: is there a way to go on with an incomplete upgrade in GUI?
<seest> pidgin is installing now
<pmwisse> hi, does anyone know whether it is possible to get full translations into dutch with the latest backports for Jaunty?
<pmwisse> many strings remain in english
<jeiworth> bdgraue: hmm incomplete dist-upgrade?
<pmwisse> i've indeed upgraded from intrepid to jaunty
<pmwisse> which packages should be the problem?
<seest> nice, know i am connected
<seest> thank you bdgraue, jeiworth, and gizmobay
<jeiworth> seest: if kde is up and running you can simply press alt-f2 and enter adept, otherwise you should find it in the kde-menu in system
<seest> okay ill try that
<seest> there to find in the kmenu?
<carsten> moin
<seest> mojn carsten
<gizmobay> Anyone else having a problem with kubuntu freezing 9.04?
<bdgraue> jeiworth: as you can see in the paste from seest the last update/upgrade was icomplete. is it possible to fix this with adept. i am asking because i dont know, i dont use adept  :)
<jeiworth> seest: the kmenu is what the start-menu is in win, its the k-button you see left lower corner
<bdgraue> jeiworth: is adept in the standard jaunty install? seems to be kpackagekit, i dont have installed adept :)
<seest> okay, but in which category shall i look?
<jeiworth> bdgraue: hmm not sure, this has only happened to me once with iirc 7.04 => 7.10 and i preferred straightening that up in the cli, but then again (without wanting to brag) i've been using linux quite a while so for me it was easier that way
<bdgraue> seest: application -> system
<seest> bdgraue, isn't there
<jeiworth> bdgraue: true, they changed it, and man was that a bad decission, i am not happy with that at all so i still use adept ;)
<bdgraue> seest: is there kpackagekit?
<seest> sudo apt-get install adept?
<jeiworth> seest: exactly
<seest> okay yes kpackagekit is there
<bdgraue> jeiworth: kpackagekit is the default gui software management programm in jaunty afaik
<jeiworth> bdgraue: yes
<jeiworth> but either gui, including synaptic if you prefer it, are just frontends for dpkg/apt/aptitude so there is no problem having installed and using both
<seest> okay, don't get this app
<jeiworth> remember, this is linux ;)
<bdgraue> jeiworth: i know :) but sometimes gui isnt that powerful to me :D
<jeiworth> well, for some people it is easier to search and install programs, for things like straightening out a failed dist-upgrade it might not be sufficient
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- you around?
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, yeah , I'm here
<Dragnslcr> Trying to get the wireless working on a friend's laptop
<Dragnslcr> It's an old Intersil Prism chipset
<Dragnslcr> It ain't going too well
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, how old ?
<Dragnslcr> Acer Travelmate 250. Probably about 5 years
<BluesKaj> i know some ppl with 10 yr old lappies that are working well with wicd
<BluesKaj> on xfce of course :)
<BluesKaj> is there a way to load wicd on to the acer , if you DL it to your machine ?
<Dragnslcr> I've got a wired connection on it
<Dragnslcr> Already installed wicd
<BluesKaj> oh well then just make sure the third party and canonical partner repos are enable on it and insyall with apt-get
<cristi> how to shutdown graphic system in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> cristi, alt+ctrl+f1 that will take you to a TTY
<cristi> i want to install nvidia video card driver, doing so will not work, driver installation says that x-server detected
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- install what?
<zoiss> hey guys. my master volume and microphone capture volume is reset to 0 after every reboot. the alsa-utils and alsasound is configured correctly in inid.d/ and rcX.d/. when i type alsactl restore in console, my volume settings are fine. does anyone know, which procs touch those volume settings? its not kmix.
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, wicd network manager
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- it's already installed. Should I do a reinstall?
<BluesKaj> no , just open it in kmenu/internet and choose prefernces and configure it from there
<Brian_> \member:identifier:brian_
<Brian_> :
<Brian_> i would like to install ubuntu and kubuntu but im thinking should i just install kde ontop of member:gnome and have the files inter mingle or i could just do a duel bootsetup so the apps dont mix and cause a mess, what do you guys think
<FloodBotK1> Brian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Brian_> oops
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, sometimes ppl forget to enable wifi on their routers so make sure of that
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, gotta go for a few mins ...setup the BBQ ..bb in 5
<suman> has anyone install virtual box and IEs in their ubuntu machine lately?
<untitled> hi. Is there a good manual about bootsplash in ubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- dunno what else to set in the preferences. I have it set to use hostap as the driver and wlan0 as the interface
<abhifx> hey there. i m trying to update my kde to 4.3. bt now there is no menu and panel. what package m i missing
<abhifx> hey there. i m trying to update my kde to 4.3. bt now there is no menu and panel. what package m i missing
<Niceday> abhifx: add backports and make a dist-upgrade
<abhifx> <Niceday> u see my net connection is super slow. i just want the basic update.
<shadeslayer> abhifx: try : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<abhifx> <shadeslayer>  u see my net connection is super slow. i just want the basic update.
<Niceday> abhifx: that is a basic update... and stop to flood please
<abhifx> well i must add that i am on ultimate edition. will it still work
<abhifx> and yeah sorry for the flood
<shadeslayer> abhifx: live with it or get a better connnection....
<Niceday> abhifx: i guess it will work. same base in my opinion
<shadeslayer> !ultimate | abhifx
<ubottu> abhifx: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<shadeslayer> abhifx: no support for you sorry...
<abhifx> <Niceday> thanks
<Niceday> abhifx: welcome
<abhifx> <shadeslayer> thanks anyway
<StateS> hello
<StateS> I'm having a problem booting into kubuntu
<StateS> i386, 9.10 alpha4
<shadeslayer> StateS: please state the problem in one complete line
<shadeslayer> StateS: #ubuntu+1
<Niceday> StateS: wrong channel for you.
<StateS> I am unable to boot into the operating system, it only ever gives me a grub 15 error
<StateS> Niceday... are you portuguese by any chance?
<LuisJa> can someone help me out installing kde4.3 pls?
<Niceday> StateS: are you reading ? you are on the wrong channel. no I am german. only speak english french germand and dutch. no portoguese
<Niceday> -d
<untitled> did anyone get a bootsplash with vanilla kernel from kernel.org?
<Dragnslcr> LuisJa- did you read the announcement on the Kubuntu site (link is in the topic)?
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, doesnt wext work and you also have to set the encryption wep being least secure and try wpa if possible, then you'll prolly have to include the wifi pw set up whatever it was in windows
<StateS> ah, my bad, ok, I'll switch to the ubuntu channel... thanks ;)
<Niceday> StateS: yes. but the +1 channel please
<LuisJa> Dragnslcr: dont understand what i have to do with that "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main" thing :S
<Trijntje> Hi all, after installing guest additions for kubuntu 9.04 in vbox i can only start in text mode. Any ideas what could be the cause?
<Niceday> LuisJa: you have to add it to /etc/apt/sources.list and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- wext didn't work, and I found a site that suggested using hostap for prism chips. I don't see anyplace to enter encryption method
<P_Kable> Hi, I'm having a problem, it seems like I installed some software that installed gnome, now everytime I log in I get gnome, no more KDE, I have to select KDE before login in, how do I change this automatically please ???
<Dragnslcr> LuisJa- In KPackageKit, Settings -> Sources
<StateS> lol, oops, went into the wrong channel, I though that the +1 meant something else... arg... -_-"
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, when you try to connect to the router , wicd will ask for the pw and encryption setting option
<Dragnslcr> I don't think it's getting that far
<BluesKaj> you have to disconnect the eth0
<P_Kable> Anybody knows how to set KDE as default session please ?
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<BluesKaj> disconnect the wired default
<Dragnslcr> I can give it a try after it's finished downloading some updates
<BluesKaj> ok
<Dragnslcr> Is it normal for wicd to show "No wireless networks" if you're connected to the wired?
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- still says no networks found
<felix__> hi all
<Hellmark[S10e]> Question. I'm on a netbook, and I wonder if there is anything to do about windows that are larger than the resolution of the screen
<MTGap> Can anyone tell me why my date navigator appears like this: http://imgur.com/vY5r6.png it hasn't always looked like this but one day it just changed to where most dates aren't visible
<Hellmark[S10e]> I frequently run into preferences dialogs that are taller than the screen, making the bottom part hang off the screen.
<Hellmark[S10e]> is there anything I can do about that
<CyberKitsune> Can I complain about KDE 4.3.1 stuff on Jaunty in here?
<Hellmark[S10e]> I know KDE4 has the zoom feature, but it seems to only work on the plasma desktop
<Trijntje> Hi all, after installing guest additions for kubuntu 9.04 in vbox i can only start in text mode. Any ideas what could be the cause?
<|CyberKitsune|> I just updated to KDE 4.3.1 and, knetworkmanager is crashing with a segmentation fault after about a minute
<ubuntu_> hello there, installed Apache, PHP and MySQL on localhost. phpinfo() outputs mysql support but i can not find mysqd in etc/init.d to start the mysql server?
<|CyberKitsune|> Which is a problem, as that drops my WiFi
<ubuntu_> anyone available to offer some help, please?
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu_- did you install the MySQL server, or just the client?
<PSiL0> |CyberKitsune|: Unfortunately, I do not not use knetworkmanager.  After I had my fill of the networkmanager plasmoid, I opted to install wicd.  Wicd had less gnome dependencies than knetworkmanager, so I opted for it.
<ubuntu_> Dragnslcr: the server, actually
<PSiL0> |CyberKitsune|: sorry I could not be more of a help
<ubuntu_> mysql-server-core5. to be exact
<|CyberKitsune|> knetworkmanager doesn't have any GNOME dependencies
<PSiL0> |CyberKitsune|: The packager added them I guess.... sudo apt-get -s install knetworkmanager spewed out a lot of gnome stuff I did not want or need
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, yes , until the eth0/wired is disconnected , there will be no wifi networks found
<|CyberKitsune|> PSiL0: You must of had other packages with issues then
<Pom> Hi there
<Pom> could anyone give the name of the kde bug reporting tool
<Pom> for some reason it looks like it's not been installed in me KDE 4.3 install
<john-> can anyone tell me how to move items in plasma. i have a kick off button and a digital clock on there at the moment. if i try and move the digital clock to the right side of the panel it just automatically snaps back to the left
<Dario_Andres> Hi.. is "kdesudo" a K/Ubuntu addon ?
<BluesKaj> Dario_Andres, kdesudo is used in the run command for graphical commands
<Dario_Andres> BluesKaj: but AFAIK it is only a kubuntu addition, and it doesn't exist in KDE original sources
<BluesKaj> dario itwas adopted in edgy I think
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- even after disconnecting the wired, no wireless networks showed up. Dunno what the problem is. I'll deal with it some other time
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, make sure the router is set to braodcast
<Dragnslcr> Mine wasn't, but even putting in the SSID didn't work. It didn't pick up any other routers either (my router could pick up about 8 others, so I know there are some around)
<Dario_Andres> BluesKaj: thanks
<ubuntu_> any help with my mysqld issue, please?
<ubuntu_> just can not start the server
<LuisJa> Dragnslcr: there was something wrong with the kde4.3 actu
<LuisJa> the the manager settings bar is dark blue, no white gray, and also firefox doesnt wanna load
<marco_> hy
<LuisJa> Dragnslcr: ???
<LuisJa> how i can download firefox 3.5 with the terminal? i sudo apt-get install "firefox" but it doesnt wanna load :S it presents the firefox icon close to the mouse jumping, but it doesnt load
<ubuntu_> LuisJa: i got my firefox 3 running sudo apt-get update. it did the trick for me
<vavrek> LuisJa: If U wanna ff3.5 -> apt-get install firefox-3.5
<vavrek> than U can run it via cmd firefox-3.5
<vavrek> Ubuntu still maintain both FF3.0 and FF3.5
<leaf-sheep> Or use alias.  Or create a new symlink in /bin/firefox --> firefox-3.5
<vavrek> LuisJa: If U wanna ff3.5 -> apt-get install firefox-3.5
<vavrek> than U can run it via cmd firefox-3.5
<ubuntu_> folks, i can not find /etc/init.d/mysqld? any clues?
<Hellmark[S10e]> og
<ubuntu_> the installation's run OK
<ubuntu_> tried to google it up, no joy
<LuisJa> I need help, i just installed firefox but it doesnt wanna load, the icons appear jumping close to the mouse but it doesnt wanna load :S
<LuisJa> it can only load from konsole :S
<ubuntu_> LuisJa, just curious, did you install anything lately?
<LuisJa> see... i wanted to reinstall xp so i deleted linux :)
<ubuntu_> right
<LuisJa> for some reason, xp doesnt had drivers than let me connect to internet by lan
<LuisJa> it was really frustating
<LuisJa> so i decided to reinstall firefox
<LuisJa> LOL i mean, linux
<ubuntu_> ok
<LuisJa> everything good, before upgrading to kde4.3 i installed firefox
<LuisJa> but it doesnt loaded
<LuisJa> thinked it was 4.2 glitch
<LuisJa> ok, i upgraded to kde4.3
<LuisJa> surprise, it also doesnt wanna load
<LuisJa> ¬¬
<LuisJa> i need my firefox =(
<ubuntu_> well, TMHO you just need to get one step back to your previous working (with FF) version of KDE
<LuisJa> uhh?
<EagleScreen> LuisJa: can you run Firefox from konsole, but not from KDE Menu?
<LuisJa> btw just for telling, i am using amd64
<LuisJa> yes... but its a strange firefox
<LuisJa> like a synaptic firefox
<EagleScreen> do u mean Firefox 3.0 or Firefox 3.5? how did you installed it?
<LuisJa> all buttons and icons are like synaptic
<LuisJa> sudo apt-get install firefox
<EagleScreen> ok let me see.
<ubuntu_> leaf-sheep: are you around, please?
<leaf-sheep> ubuntu_: Hi. :3
<EagleScreen> LuisJa: run 'sudo aptitude remove firefox' and later 'sudo aptitude -R install firefox-3.5' (if you are in Jaunty)
<LuisJa> ok let me try
<ubuntu_> leaf-sheep: can not start my mysqld?
<ubuntu_> there is no /etc/init.d/mysql whatsoever
<ubuntu_> i mean .../mysqld
<leaf-sheep> ubuntu_: Err, how is that relevant to me? I don't remember helping anybody out with that. Also, I never messed around with mysqld
<LuisJa> nop EagleScreen, still not able to load it from graphic mode
<leaf-sheep> ubuntu_: sudo ls -l /etc/init.d/m*  ---> Will list all services starting with m.
<EagleScreen> okay it has a easy fix
<EagleScreen> wait a momment please
<ubuntu_> EagleScreen, leaf-sheep, ta
<LuisJa> EagleScreen: so what was the easy fix...
<LuisJa> EagleScreen: ????
<Bookman> I am trying to create a dvd....I have created the video_ts and audio_ts directories with devede.  If I just burn a dvd with those directories, will it work with a standard dvd player?
<leaf-sheep> Bookman: That's the idea.  Devede does not burn it for you or does it only create ISO?
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, you may need to find alinux driver for that chipset seeing it's 5 yrs old , that could be why there's no response from wicd . It assumes either a working kernel module or a suitable driver for wicd to work.
#kubuntu 2009-09-02
<leaf-sheep> Bookman: I generally use growisofs to burn it. :o
<leaf-sheep> Bookman: growisofs -speed 1 -dvd-compat -dvd-video -Z /dev/dvdrw=convertedImage.iso
<Bookman> leaf-sheep: yeah, I made a mistake while creating the dvd files.  I did not choose the iso option and it instead created the two directories
<CyberKitsune> Hello everyone, I just upgraded to KDE 4.3.1 and the Knetworkmanager systray app crashes with a Segmantation Fault shortly after connecting to a network.
<CyberKitsune> People in #kde said to ask here.
<leaf-sheep> Bookman: I see. You even could burn it from two directories too.  Point it to main directory -- would work too.
<Bookman> leaf-sheep: I will give it a shot and see what happens....discs are cheap, risk is low.
<leaf-sheep> Bookman: Iso or path?
<leaf-sheep> Bookman: growisofs -speed 1 -dvd-compat -dvd-video -Z /dev/dvdrw /path/to/the/directory/ <--- Me think. That directory should have two folders in it, AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS.
<chelfar> hello
<rmorel> coucou
<Bookman> leaf-sheep: I like to use K3b actually.  Worked flawless with .iso files
<leaf-sheep> Bookman: To each his own. :)
<Bookman> leaf-sheep: hey, gotta try!
<BluesKaj> leaf-sheep, most dvd and mpeg2-dvd playable media have video and audio transfer stream files (TS)
<leaf-sheep> BluesKaj: Interesting to know.
<CyberKitsune> So, no help with my knetworkmanager issue?
<BluesKaj> leaf-sheep, rippining a dvd usually strips the TS files so if you try to play a burned copy on an older dvd player it won't work
<BluesKaj> what's your issue , CyberKitsune ?
<CyberKitsune> I've just upgraded to KDE 4.3.1, and knetworkmanager crashes shortly after I connect, making WiFi drop as well.
<CyberKitsune> It crashes with a segmentation fault
<CyberKitsune> at first, I asked in #kde, but they said to ask here >.>
<BluesKaj> CyberKitsune, did you originally install a driver for your wifi card ?
<CyberKitsune> No, the driver was in linux-modules-restricted, which came with Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> right , it's a kernel module which is supposed to work without having to resort to driver installs
<BluesKaj> seems a lot of these modules aren't keeping pace with the kdenetwork manager
<CyberKitsune> It was working with the plasmoid in KDE 4.2.2
<CyberKitsune> but in KDE 4.3.1, the plasmoid says to use the new tray app
<BluesKaj> CyberKitsune, I've been recommending wicd as an option , but it seesm to be having some issues lately as well
<CyberKitsune> wicd?
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<CyberKitsune> That bot rocks.
<CyberKitsune> Is wicd command line or gui?
<BluesKaj> GUI , if you 've got canonical partners and third party repos enabled then you should be able to install it
<CyberKitsune> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<CyberKitsune>   network-manager plasma-widget-network-manager plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<CyberKitsune> Noty
<BluesKaj> CyberKitsune, you can always reinstall plasma-widget-networkmanagement if wicd isn't for you.
<CyberKitsune> I did install the dubug symbols for kdelibs, and sent a bug report with the "This app has crashed" window, so maybe that will help
<CyberKitsune> true
<CyberKitsune> Is there a way to control networkmanager from the command line?
<BluesKaj> so far I havent seen the need to and ive got wicd on 3 linux machines , 2 wifi and one ethernet
<LuisJa> Can someone tell me pls how i can open my ra2.exe with the konsole?
<CyberKitsune> LuisJa: That's a windows app.
<LuisJa> no
<LuisJa> i unrar it here in linux
<CyberKitsune> .exe = windows
<LuisJa> I know, but i wanna open it with konsole so i can use wine with it
<BluesKaj> CyberKitsune, control network management in the cli , in what manner?
<CyberKitsune> LuisJa: Oh,
<LuisJa> there is a internal error than doesnt let me play the game with wine in my laptop, and i wanna check what konsole throws out, cause i am tired of that internal error ¬¬
<CyberKitsune> Open Konsole, cd /path/to/the/folder/that/exe/is/in
<BluesKaj> LuisJa, if you install it in wine there's no need to to use the konsole
<LuisJa> no blueskaj
<CyberKitsune> and type wine program.exe
<LuisJa> the ra2.exe came in a rar
<LuisJa> its doesnt needs install
<LuisJa> it just needs a click to play
<CyberKitsune> ...
<LuisJa> all files are inside the folder
<CyberKitsune> You still don't need the konsole
<LuisJa> Cyber
<CyberKitsune> you just run the .exe with wine
<BluesKaj> LuisJa, then stick in t your wine list err wine apps list :)
<login_> ola
<LuisJa> in WineHQ database it says C&C Red Alert 2 runes fine with wine
<LuisJa> thats not my case, after 5seconds to 5 minutes of playing i get an internal error
<LuisJa> the program exits... =(
<BluesKaj> oh lord , I think I'll just take a walk
<CyberKitsune> Then you are asking in the wrong place
<CyberKitsune> ask in Wine's IRC channel
<LuisJa> lmao, believe me when i tried to ask in wine chanel
<LuisJa> no one help me
<LuisJa> =(
<BluesKaj> open wine and import the app into it LuisJa
<LuisJa> what?
<BluesKaj> just what i said
<LuisJa> what u just said?
<CyberKitsune> BluesKaj: What?
<BluesKaj> look up
<LuisJa> what means...
<CyberKitsune> Blues has it running
<CyberKitsune> she is just trying to start it from the console to see an error
<CyberKitsune> that happens during the program
<CyberKitsune> (or he)
<LuisJa> she...?
<LuisJa> lol....
<BluesKaj> it's a windows exe file , guess it's gonna fail
<LuisJa> not download error, cause i tested it in a xp cpu, runes like heaven
<CyberKitsune> Open Konsole and type: wine /path/to/your/exe/file.exe
<CyberKitsune> brb, g2get pizza
<LuisJa> enjoy
<LuisJa> what da.?
<LuisJa> luis@Kubuntu:~$ wine /home/luis/Command and Conquer Red Alert 2/ra2.exe
<LuisJa> wine: cannot find '/home/luis/Command'
<FloodBotK1> LuisJa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LuisJa> thats the path...
<CyberKitsune> Oh
<CyberKitsune> add "";s to the path
<LuisJa> what?
<CyberKitsune> so
<CyberKitsune> wine "/path/to/exe/file.exe"
<LuisJa> oh
<CyberKitsune> Include quotes
<BluesKaj> CyberKitsune, I recommend you not waste your time on this ..windows exe files are supposed to be installed in wine and that's it.
<CyberKitsune> BluesKaj: LOL installed in wine
<CyberKitsune> no
<BluesKaj> anyway tv time for me
<CyberKitsune> I've delt with wine for years
<BluesKaj> yeah same here , i run several apps every day that i installed in it, so what's the prob with him not using it ... a waste of space here IMO
<BluesKaj> bbl
<LuisJa> CyberKitsune: damn got a problem here
<LuisJa> after the internal error crash the games logs me out
<LuisJa> not letting me see what konsole throws out...
<CyberKitsune> Oh, it crashes XOrg then
<LuisJa> X0rg?
<CyberKitsune> That's no fun
<LuisJa> :S
<LuisJa> holda let me guess...
<LuisJa> Luisja there is no fix for this...lol...
<LuisJa> .....
<LuisJa> what i dont really understand CyberKitsune its than if C&CRA2 has this problem with wine, why in WineHQ database it says it runes fine....
<LuisJa> still there?
<CyberKitsune> Sorry
<CyberKitsune> I'm here
<CyberKitsune> well, WineHQ is user-based
<CyberKitsune> said user could have a different hardware configuratiom
<CyberKitsune> ion*
<CyberKitsune> LuisJa: What program was it again?
<LuisJa> Command And Conquer Red Alert 2
<LuisJa> i hope we can find a solution because i ADORE this game
<hdevalence> I have this problem where my laptop freezes and I cannot give any input via mouse, keyboard, or magic sysrq keys. It's annoying because I have to reboot the computer.
<CyberKitsune> hdevalence: What kind of laptop is it?
<hdevalence> Dell inspiron 1420
<hdevalence> I don't know whether it's just a problem of not responding to input or what, because the hdd indicator stops flashing
<hdevalence> which means that my compile stopped when it froze
<LuisJa> CyberKitsune: tell me if we can do something
<LuisJa> wtf i mean
<LuisJa> tell me if u find something we can do
<CyberKitsune> LuisJa: What version of wine are you using?
<LuisJa> the lastes
<LuisJa> just downloaded it
<LuisJa> =)
<LuisJa> i am thrusting in u, commander lol
<CyberKitsune> I'm not so sure, the ubuntu repo has the stable
<CyberKitsune> run wine --version
<CyberKitsune> in Konsole
<EagleScreen> LuisJa: what happened with your firefox problem?
<LuisJa> eagle i was waiting for u
<LuisJa> could not fix it
<LuisJa> firefox dont wanna load
<EagleScreen> LuisJa: I love Red Alert 2
<LuisJa> ME TOO =(
<LuisJa> but i got an internal error when i rune it in wine =(
<CyberKitsune> LuisJa: Did you run that command?
<CyberKitsune> wine --version
<CyberKitsune> what does it say?
<LuisJa> run wine --version
<LuisJa> i mean
<LuisJa> sudo: run: command not found
<LuisJa> also without sudo command not found
<CyberKitsune> just wine --version
<LuisJa> oh LOL
<CyberKitsune> no sudo, no run
<EagleScreen> only "wine --version" lol
<CyberKitsune> lern2bash
<LuisJa> wine-1.0.1
<CyberKitsune> ok
<CyberKitsune> You have the ubuntu stabe
<CyberKitsune> stable*
<LuisJa> ...
<CyberKitsune> You need to add the WineHQ offical repo
<EagleScreen> LuisJa: any error when you try to start Firefox from K-Menu?
<LuisJa> how i can do that cyber?
<LuisJa> eagle did u see my pm?
<CyberKitsune> One sec, I'm getting the info
<LuisJa> ok
<CyberKitsune> Ok
<CyberKitsune> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<CyberKitsune> Type that
<CyberKitsune> in console
<EagleScreen> yes i saw
<CyberKitsune> LuisJa: Did kate open that file?
<EagleScreen> are you trying to run Red alert 2 installer?
<CyberKitsune> No
<CyberKitsune> His/her game crashes
<LuisJa> HIS
<CyberKitsune> Ok
<LuisJa> ¬¬ lol
 * CyberKitsune mutters thats what I get for being a furry...
<LuisJa> yes kate open it
<CyberKitsune> k
<CyberKitsune> at the bottom of the file
<CyberKitsune> make a new line and paste
<CyberKitsune> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt jaunty main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope"
<CyberKitsune> at the bottom
<CyberKitsune> Save the file when you are done
<CyberKitsune> Did you add it?
<EagleScreen> LuisJa: your game crash or cause your base to explode?
<LuisJa> my base to explode?!
<LuisJa> no, crash lol
<LuisJa> adding
<CyberKitsune> on a new line, right?
<LuisJa> yes
<CyberKitsune> k, all saved?
<LuisJa> yes
<CyberKitsune> ok, close kate
<CyberKitsune> now run
<CyberKitsune> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<hdevalence> there it goes again
<hdevalence> this is sort of annoying
<LuisJa> uhhh?
<LuisJa> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<LuisJa> Ok
<CyberKitsune> It says OK right?
<LuisJa> yes
<CyberKitsune> Now run
<CyberKitsune> sudo apt-get update
<CyberKitsune> It will refresh all of the sources
<LuisJa> ok
<CyberKitsune> That finished?
<CyberKitsune> When it's done with that run:
<CyberKitsune> sudo apt-get upgrade wine
<LuisJa> W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<LuisJa> W: Tal vez quiera ejecutar 'apt-get update' para corregir estos problemas
<LuisJa> No pubkey
<CyberKitsune> Don't worry
<CyberKitsune> that;s another source
<LuisJa> oh so..
<CyberKitsune> sudo apt-get upgrade wine
<CyberKitsune> if everything worked
<CyberKitsune> it'll try to get a newer version
<LuisJa> ok
<LuisJa> yes
<LuisJa> newer
<CyberKitsune> good
<LuisJa> going to eat, coming in 1 sec
<EagleScreen> wow, KDE gone to kdm when i exited Red Alert 2 game
<hdevalence> EagleScreen: better than the entire box randomly freezing
<hdevalence> not that I'm bitter about this problem
<EagleScreen> will happen the same in Gnome?
<LuisJa> okay CyberKitsune
<LuisJa> whats next?
<CyberKitsune> It's updated, so try running your game again
<LuisJa> YES COMMANDER
<LuisJa> if kane exists, i will not have my F internal error
<LuisJa> COME ON
<CyberKitsune> Yep, Xorg crashed
<LuisJa> I am sorry to say kane doesnt exists LOL =((((((((((((
<CyberKitsune> LuisJa: It didn't help any?
<LuisJa> no =((((((((((
<LuisJa> got the error from the start like always =(
<EagleScreen> LuisJa: i can run Red alert 2 with wine until it ask for CD
<CyberKitsune> Well, I'm out of ideas
<CyberKitsune> ask #winehq
<LuisJa> LOL
<LuisJa> i asked here after not getting any useful answer from winehw
<LuisJa> lets say these
<LuisJa> u were the one who most helped
<LuisJa> thx anyway for the try ;)
<CyberKitsune> Now...
<LuisJa> well i feel defeated and crushed lol
<CyberKitsune> Does anyone know why my MacBook slows down dramatically after running kubuntu for an hour+?
<EagleScreen> I only have MS Windows installed in order to play Red Alert 2
<LuisJa> believe me than i tried installing xp
<LuisJa> in my pc
<LuisJa> could not connect to internet by lan for some unknown reason
<EagleScreen> one day, I tried to run it with a newer wine version, and Red Alert 2 CD exploded into the CD-ROM drive, and a pieze of it jumped to my face
<EagleScreen> CyberKitsune: did you check top and free -m ?
<CyberKitsune> top, yes
<CyberKitsune> free -m, no
<CyberKitsune> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyberKitsune> Mem:           953        943          9          0         16        473
<CyberKitsune> -/+ buffers/cache:        454        499
<CyberKitsune> Swap:         1451        835        615
<EagleScreen> anything rare in top?
<FloodBotK1> CyberKitsune: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CyberKitsune> Ok, sorry floodbot
<CyberKitsune> Nothing rare in top
<EagleScreen> pastebin top
<CyberKitsune> Top looks perfectly normal
<CyberKitsune> *5 mins later*
<LuisJa> Btw CyberKitsune i tried running red alert 2 with virtual box but it goes extremely slow
<EagleScreen> and pastebin free -m it will be more clearny
<CyberKitsune> REALLY REALLY slowww
<LuisJa> is there now a way u know to fix that=
<LuisJa> LOOOL
<CyberKitsune> Use VMWare
<LuisJa> it works?
<CyberKitsune> VMware has 3D accelleration
<LuisJa> DAMN cause of this glitch i cannot use my firefox to search
<LuisJa> EagleScreen: couting with u to fix this lol
<CyberKitsune> EagleScreen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/263489/
<CyberKitsune> This is bugging the hell out of me
<CyberKitsune> I have a 2.22Ghz Core 2 duo
<CyberKitsune> It's acting like a 300mhz P2 >.>
<CyberKitsune> When Kubuntu boots up, It's fast
<CyberKitsune> but after 30min-1hr
<CyberKitsune> it slows down dramatically
<CyberKitsune> EagleScreen: Did you see the pastebin?
<EagleScreen> watching it
<CyberKitsune> I may need more RAM, but that's what swap is for, right?
<EagleScreen> CyberKitsune: is obious that something is wasting a lot of RAM, phisical RAM is full used and swap is used
<CyberKitsune> h
<CyberKitsune> Oh
<CyberKitsune> I only have 1GB RAM
<EagleScreen> CyberKitsune: is not necessary that amount of RAM to run Kubuntu, some application is not freeing well the memory
<CyberKitsune> ...maybe an app has a memleak?
<EagleScreen> yes it is
<CyberKitsune> But which app is the question.
<EagleScreen> try to find it with top and with ksysguard
<CyberKitsune> Xorg is using the most... everything.
<CyberKitsune> One sec
<CyberKitsune> EagleScreen: http://i25.tinypic.com/2po1938.jpg
<CyberKitsune> I feel like it's going to lock up any seconed....
<EagleScreen> CyberKitsune: the application that didn't freed the memory can be died yet, but Linux should free its memory allocations
<CyberKitsune> It's just getting worse
<CyberKitsune> Why is python using up so much?
<CyberKitsune> I'm not running a python script
<CyberKitsune> Is it safe to kill python?
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu and Ubuntu run a lot of python applications
<EagleScreen> apport, update-notifier...
<CyberKitsune> ah
<CyberKitsune> Well, how do I speed up this then
<CyberKitsune> is there a command I can use to free memory?
<BluesKaj> CyberKitsune, yeah sudo aptitude autoclean :)
<CyberKitsune> Freed 0B of disk space
<cor> BluesKaj, your mount line is still all messed up!
<CyberKitsune> No, not HD Space
<CyberKitsune> RAM
<CyberKitsune> Somthing is taking up all of my RAM, but I can't find out what?
<cor> Ctrl+Esc
<BluesKaj> cor , I tried it your way but I couldn't get anywhere
<cor> htop is nice for that stuff, too
<cor> BluesKaj,  it ain't *my* way, I just followed the documentation!
<BluesKaj> cor,I created a folder in my /home/user/ dir for the windows share but it din't mount there  , and i copied the mtab line as you suggested , but no luck
<cor> you don't copy, you replicate
<cor> in other words, use the information therein to create an actual mount line
<cor> if I knew the name of your server and share name and such, I'd do it for you. But each example you show has wildly different info!
<CyberKitsune> cor: I ran htop, and my RAM is fine, but my Swap is near full, but it seems that no apps are really taking up any
<CyberKitsune> >.>
<CyberKitsune> Kubuntu dramatically slows down after about and hour
<cor> RAM is fine, but swap is full? that's unusual
<CyberKitsune> it REALLY shows down
<BluesKaj> cor , this is the mtab entry for the windows share using smb4k : //MARGARET-PC/C /home/kaj/smb4k/MARGARET-PC/C cifs rw,mand,nosuid,nodev,user=kaj 0 0
<CyberKitsune> There is no cause either, all apps are using normal amount
<CyberKitsune> cor: RAM is 405/953MB Swap is 1038/1451MB
<cor> BluesKaj, so the share is just called "C"
<CyberKitsune> Slow as crap
<CyberKitsune> on my Core 2 Duo
<cor> CyberKitsune, I'd get more RAM if I were you
<CyberKitsune> It runs OSX just fine
<cor> like 3GB more
<BluesKaj> MARGARET-PC/C
<cor> OS X runs on 512, as does KDE, but neither are happy in that
<CyberKitsune> I have 1GB or RAM
<cor> MARGARET-PC is the name of the server
<cor> the computer
<cor> "C" seems to be the name of the share
<CyberKitsune> Shouldn't that be enough?
<cor> try: //MARGARET-PC/C    /home/kaj/smb4k/MARGARET-PC/C    cifs    credentials=/home/kaj/.smbpassword,rw,nodev,uid=kaj,gid=adm 0 0
<CyberKitsune> OpenSuSE ran just fine
<CyberKitsune> iirc Kubuntu was running just fine...
<CyberKitsune> until recently
<cor> it should be enough, sure. just saying, your machine would be way happier with more. and it's cheap now
<cor> all these new 3D effects and stuff take RAM
<CyberKitsune> But, do you know why my machine is as slow as hell when My RAM/Swap looks OK as well as my cpu and I/O
<cor> not from here, no
<Stunts> hey i got a problem that needs solvin
<CyberKitsune> I'll let you SSH in
<Stunts> and im new to irc so im being a bit noobish
<cor> I'd just run the same tools you can, htop, lsof, etc
<cor> Stunts, don't worry about it, just fire away
<Stunts> ok i have ben tryn alot of linux version son this laptop
<Stunts> and all of them have the same problem
<Stunts> as soon as i get past grub, but not at splash
<Stunts> the screen starts flivkering
<Stunts> really fast
<Stunts> and then it shuts off
<Stunts> and pc freezes up completely
<CyberKitsune> Brb, system is too slow to use, need to reboot
<cor> Stunts, did you try booting into recovery mode in grub? auto-fix Video problems?
<Stunts> i dont have linux installed yet, um
<cor> ahh with ya
<Stunts> i noticed one problem
<Stunts> that i fixed
<Stunts> was the acpi
<cor> so this is a Live CD?
<Stunts> yes
<FloodBotK2> Stunts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cor> You probably want to reset your BIOS before you start
<cor> default settings are usually the best to start off with
<Stunts> thats what i have, and my bios is a old 1999, thats the latest version, im on a compaw armada 3500
<cor> you recently reset it?
<Stunts> the bios is a win 3.x interface
<Stunts> kinda had to, its stored on hard drive, and i had to get a new hard drive cause the other one went out
<cor> weird! that's extremely advanced. all my BIOS are basic text
<Stunts> and by stored on a hdd i mean, its like the bios is on the computer
<Stunts> but the hard drive has the interface to bios
<cor> it's not on the hard drive
<cor> I mean the BIOS, the basic computer setup you get to AT the point of bootup, with a hotkey
<Stunts> yes
<Stunts> i know
<cor> way before any OS loads up
<Stunts> i know this is weird to explain
<Stunts> its literaly an interface that has a mouse
<Stunts> but its the bios
<cor> sure, you can get programs to manipulate a BIOS from the GUI, but thta's not what we are after
<Stunts> you cant even get into a bios with out havn a hard drive plugged in with a diagnostic partition on it
<cor> i do not believe that
<Stunts> lemme find a link that explains...
<Stunts> found it
<Stunts> its on other pc so i gotta type it
<cor> no, I mean, if you say that's the way it is, I believe you, I just DO NOT BELIEVE THAT!!!!!!!
<Stunts> www.tomshardware.com/forum/107620-30-compaq-armada-1750
<Stunts> try that, hope i typed it right
<cor> YOu have the setup diskette?
<Stunts> more or less i had to make them, cause i got this pc as a hand me down and it didnt have em with it
<MeowKItten> Whenever i click a folder doplhin dosent open it up,kubunutu decides it wants to use media player to open all folders,how can i fix this?
<cor> There's a BIOS setup utility on that, which would be better. But bets of all would be ditch that mofo crap and get a decent laptop!
<cor> MeowKItten, System settings default applications
<Stunts> i have a decent one
<cor> Stunts, gotcha
<Stunts> i just have this 1 and i was starting to learn programming an docmpiling on ipod but its too small for doing good stuff
<cor> Stunts, okay, have you tried any other distros?
<Stunts> yes
<Stunts> i even tried crunchbang
<cor> and none work?
<Stunts> same problem
<cor> see, to me that just screams BIOS
<cor> as in RESET
<Stunts> i only have 128mb of ram
<MeowKItten> thanks cor that was mighty annoying.
<Stunts> but crunchbang should work
<Stunts> i have reset the bios already
<cor> hmm.. should be enough. I have a KDE3.5 system running on a 133/80MB
<Stunts> the graphics card is junk , it has no 3d accelreation, and 2mb of mem
<cor> so next, go through BIOS settings and disable and caching or funky video business
<Stunts> my bios isnt like that
<Stunts> it basicly has visual button options
<Stunts> i can disable cards
<cor> MeowKItten, I can imagine!
<Stunts> and edit memory addresses
<Stunts> but thats bout it
<cor> yikes!
<cor> Disable all cards not required, then!
<cor> You might want to look at Arch Linux
<Stunts> i thot that was for macs
<CyberKitsune> Can you manually configure networkmanager via the command line somehow?
<cor> CyberKitsune, yes
<cor> except it's best to disable networkmanager if you plan to config the network this way
<CyberKitsune> Good, because knetworkmanager is crashing constantly
<CyberKitsune> Then what should I use?
<cor> first task after kubuntu install: remove network manager
<CyberKitsune> I need to connect to a WiFi network
<CyberKitsune> so, what management system should I use?
<cor> all you need is in /etc/network/interfaces. one line of text is usually enough for most interfaces
<Stunts> i havent had any problems with linux till now, i dont suppose this has something to do with a little chip i knowked off the mobo a while back by mistake could it? still dont know what that was for
<cor> for wifi, also specify the ESSID, and it shoudk just *happen*
<CyberKitsune> it has WPA
<cor> in konqueror... man: interfaces
<CyberKitsune> Encryption
<cor> so maybe a few lines, then!
<Stunts> believe ot or not im on that computer right now running xp
<cor> wicd is quite good, if you prefer a GUI
<EagleScreen> CyberKitsune: use plasma-widget-networkmanagement (KDE 4.3) or network-manager-kde (KDE 3.5)
<cor> Stunts, if XP can run, Linux should be able to, also
<cor> brb
<Stunts> its a miracle in itself xp can even run on this
<CyberKitsune> EagleScreen: plasma-widget-networkmanagement is disbles on 4.3.1 as it says it's broken when you add it, and states to use knetworkmanager
<CyberKitsune> disabled*
<EagleScreen> negative CyberKitsunei am using it
<CyberKitsune> 4.3.1/
<CyberKitsune> ?
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> wait  a moment
<CyberKitsune> The widget?
<CyberKitsune> or the app (which is in the systray)
<hdevalence> how do I add custom KDM sessions?
<EagleScreen> CyberKitsune: i mena this one
<EagleScreen> http://imagebin.ca/view/pU-Zbs.html
<Stunts> somebody want to explain the floodbot?
<cor> it's there purely to annoy
<Stunts> yea
<Stunts> i noticed
<CyberKitsune> EagleScreen: That's the one that crashes after about a minute for no reason and then drops my WiFi
<CyberKitsune> With a "segmenatation fault"
<Stunts> i have one other idea
<Stunts> could it be that the kernal is using a incompatable refresh rate
<EagleScreen> CyberKitsune: then remove it and install network-manager-kde (KDE 3 version) it is rock solid
<Stunts> cause thats kind of what it looks like
<cor> Stunts, was gonna suggest you stop grub and edit command line
<Stunts> i did that a few times
<cor> choose a totally basic video mode
<cor> hmm
<Stunts> has to in order to force acpi on
<cor> it has acpi?
<Stunts> yea
<Stunts> the bios date is 99 so it doesnt enable it by defualt
<Stunts> but the bios options has a check on enable acpi
<cor> you tried and Slackware distros?
<cor> My first laptop (which I still own) doesn't play nice unless it's Slack
<Stunts> no havnt tried that
<Stunts> havnt heard of the distro
<Stunts> il have to google it
<cor> woah!, you mean THE distro!
<Stunts> ?
<cor> and then there was Debian, and so on
<Stunts> yea, i got used to alot of linux on my jailbroken ipod
<cor> Slack is one of the original Linux distros, very UNIX-like.
<Stunts> but the system partitino is too small
<Stunts> so im heading for linux on comp
<cor> nah
<cor> right. gotcha
<Stunts> o btw does slack have a nice ui like ubuntu when u are on windwos and insert the disk
<Stunts> cause my cdrom is kinda fried
<cor> Like Kubuntu, Slack uses KDE by default.
<cor> but for install, last time I checked, it was text
<Stunts> ive been kinda rigging my computer to even run them
<Stunts> the bios doesnt seam to interface well with other cdrom drivees other than the original
<cor> Does it boot from USB?
<Stunts> least not till windows boots up
<Stunts> no
<cor> darn
<Stunts> it was made in the 90's
<Stunts> lol
<cor> that's the best way to play with Linux distros
<cor> save a fortune on CDs
<Stunts> yea
<Stunts> i use my other laptops dvd-ram drive with it
<Stunts> but nativly it hates it
<cor> and the environmental impact, of course
<Stunts> if i try to install an os like windows 98 using it
<Stunts> it has errors tryn to copy files
<cor> II got one of those USB to IDE/SATA adaptors. cheap, and truly amazing
<Stunts> i had to install windows 98 on it on my othe rlaptop, and plug hard drive into this one
<cor> if you can boot from USB, the possibilities...
<Stunts> then it detects hardware
<Stunts> and worked
<cor> crazy!
<Stunts> i got one of those adapters too, saves alot of time
<Stunts> i only put 98 on it so i could put win2k3 and xp on it
<cor> yeah, great for ad-hoc setups. In fact I got a second free, so I use one permanently, to keep my movies and stuff handy
<Stunts> yea, mkaes me think of my external drive
<Stunts> i leanred the hard way
<Stunts> never bring it to school
<Stunts> someone tripped on the power cable
<Stunts> and it locked the spindle up
<cor> Another thing I can't believe is that I didn't know about "tee". I just wiped 20% of the code from this script! way kewl
<cor> memory sticks all the way!
<Stunts> i have over 300gb of data on that drive...
<cor> ouch! I keep two copies of everything.
<Stunts> i would, but my good laptops hard drive is 92gb
<Stunts> and my external is 500
<cor> So get a 1TB and mirror everything into it! the peace of mind is worth the cash
<Stunts> most of it was backups, and alot of halo ce tags, that i worked on for a while, took forever and then my clan got pissed when they foudn that out
<Stunts> cause i had about 90% of the tags
<cor> that means nothing to me, but it sounds like a loss
<Stunts> halo ce tags are like linux source
<Stunts> not in the coding format, just the structure
<cor> ahhh halo! goma, r8!?
<cor> game, rather
<Stunts> yea
<Stunts> custom edition
<cor> withya
<Stunts> we make things from scratch like weird vehicles
<Stunts> we have jets and stuff
<Stunts> its pretty cool
<cor> neat
<Stunts> im currently tryn to animate my puddle jumper from stargate atlantis
<Stunts> but thats another story
<cor> good luck!
<Stunts> i talk to much
<cor> yeah, me too. But only for brief spells
<cor> then I code too much, and that's okay
<Stunts> yea i know someone that could help me out in all this
<Stunts> but they hate me for some reason
<Stunts> and say im annoying
<cor> heh
<cor> make it worth their while
<Stunts> he had to deal with me in summerschool... hehehe
<Stunts> had to retake alg2 second semester..
<Stunts> this under slackware?
<cor> ?
<Stunts> the linux distro
<cor> what's the question?
<Stunts> the linux distro u mentioned slack, right?
<Zeik> Is it possible to install a MySql server using Adept and if so what is the program called?
<cor> sure
<cor> Slackware is Linux like any other. You can install whatever you like.
<spacelime> Hello. I've got some trouble with sound. Seems to work find in Amarok and system sounds... but in any browser no sound works. even dropping an .ogg file in firefox for example.
<cor> It has a basic package management system, too. but not so sophisticated as the apt family
<Stunts> um slack as in slackware???cause they say its 6 cd's in all
<cor> spacelime, did you check your system settings > Multimedia, to ensure the correct devices are being used for all apps?
<cor> Stunts, you only need the first one or two, usually
<Stunts> ok thanks
<cor> spacelime, when you get a setup that works, it's usually a good idea to hit the "apply to all" option
<spacelime> cor: yes, it should be the same for all....
<spacelime> i don't really understand this thing about pulseaudio though
<cor> Stunts, disc one is basic system, 2, KDE, 3 4 5 6 extra stuff
<Stunts> based on what im tryn to do already, dual booting linux and windows server 2003 shouldnt be too difficult should it?
<Stunts> o ok
<spacelime> under all categories in multimedia it says first USB Audio and under it pulseaudio
<cor> Stunts, dunoo, I used to wimp out and use my RAID drive switching, way easier.
<spacelime> and i can't run alsamixer btw...
<spacelime> lsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<spacelime> and i don't even have any asound*... don't know if that is normal?
<spacelime> i used to run ubuntu before
<Stunts> ok im on a laptop so thats outta the question,np il manage
<cor> Stunts, so long as Windows goes in first, things usually work out okay
<cor> spacelime, I'm no expert, I just know the multimedia setup can often arrive borked.
<Stunts> ok cool
<cor> and a wee nudge is often all that's required to get it working
<spacelime> cor: ok!
<cor> I even have rear speakers!
<cor> ;o)
<cor> brb
<spacelime> cor: could you just try out alsamixer and see if it runs for you?
<spacelime> don't know if it's necessary
 * Stunts slaps Stunts around a bit with a large trout
<Stunts> so thats what that does
<cor> spacelime, it sure does
<cor> Gee! I haven't seen that for years!
<spacelime> cor: cool, are you on jaunty or karmic?
<cor> Erm, Jaunty + KDE 4.3
<spacelime> ok, thank you...
<cor> I noticed many updated today, but haven't applied yet
<spacelime> may be a problem with karmic then
<cor> it isn't release yet, so it's expected, I guess.
<spacelime> yes...
 * cor knows that todays updates will bork his WiFi
<cor> not that I use it a lot, but still.
<cor> In the entire archive of dailies, it works with only one kernel I could find!
<ritzt3ch> would there be a way to enhance the Usb install its kind of slow is that because its usb 2.0 or is there like a cool set of tweak commands
<cor> ritzt3ch, usually usb install is superfast
<ritzt3ch> actually my install tooook forever im on it right now but it seems slow on doing a few things
<cor> no hard drive I own could pump data at 480Mb/s (USB2 standard) or thereabouts. so the USB shouldn't be the bottleneck
<cor> unless the BIOS is treating it as USB1, perhaps
<BluesKaj> i switch on the belkin wireless every 3 days or so to make sure wicd isn't affected by all the updates , so far so good
<ritzt3ch> hmmm good point ill have to check that... is it bad if i go between laptops
<cor> Windows update is a PlayPen compared to Kubuntu ppa!
<cor> We have no fear!
<CyberKitsune> lol
<EagleScreen> system-config-printer-kde is broken for me after updating to 4.3.1
<cor> ritzt3ch, was that a question? me no comprende
<Stunts> omg i just realized im torrenting slack on this computer and my cd burner is on the other laptop
<CyberKitsune> lol
<cor> Stunts, no network?
<Stunts> i got a network
<Stunts> but
<Stunts> router tends to crash often
 * cor *phew*
<Stunts> ...
<FloodBotK2> Stunts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EagleScreen> i mean from 4.2 to 4.3.1
<CyberKitsune> Is there a command to remove a package, and all assoicated configuration with it?
<Stunts> i think it  has something to do with my other laptop wifi driver
<cor> purge
<cor> aptitude purge <package>
<Stunts> cause im on windows 7 on that one
<CyberKitsune> Will that include user configuration too?
<cor> erm, I don't think so.
<Stunts> yea i found out the hard way with my first router
<Stunts> dont ess with ur wifi card
<Stunts> with stuff like aircrack
<Stunts> i was testing it on my router
<cor> Stunts, when I use WiFi between my own laptops, I use the local community wifi routers, they are rock solid!
<Stunts> and i accidently sent out encrypted arp packets and caused all routers in the vicinity to be knocked out
<ritzt3ch> sorry haha it seems slow if i go on one laptop via usb install then go on another laptop so im wondering if its the way its install
<Stunts> aka my neighbors randommly had their routers go out for a little while
<Stunts> pretty ssure that was considered a DoS attack, i didnt even know i was doing it
<Stunts> it damged my router
<Stunts> when i did that
<cor> ritzt3ch, sorry man, I;ve read it three times. I must have a mental block!
<ritzt3ch> is there a way to check or try to speed up just regular browsing and such
<cor> i still don't have a clue what you're on about
<cor> Stunts, damaged???
<Stunts> my router know has a tendency to do the same thing after a while, or similar,
<Stunts> laast time i plugged it in
<Stunts> aabout 30 min afterwords
<Stunts> it knowcked out our router and all of my wifi on my laptops
<cor> Stunts, perhaps you need to set a limit on the number of cincurrent connexions, or similar
<Stunts> possibly
<cor> *concurrent
<cor> Torrents can really eat them up
<Stunts> i got a better touter now
<Stunts> yea i dont torrent so muc anymore
<Stunts> once i foudn out half the stuff you torrent is illegal
<spacelime> cor: think i finally found the culprit... i'm using an external usb sound card and it is assigned as "card 1", but ALSA expects it to be "card 0"... so i've edited /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    will restart now.. hold your thumbs for me =)
<cor> spacelime, good luck!
<spacelime> brb
<Stunts> i dont know what causes my newer router to crash, i only have like 2 wifi connection on it
<cor> Stunts, check its logs
<Stunts> uh, not sure if it reset or what i havnt had time to do much since school started
<Stunts> need to look at em
<Stunts> irritates mom like nuts
<Stunts> shes addicted to facebook
<Stunts> and it keeps shutting off
<Stunts> nbd tho
<cor> dude! stop using the enter key for punctuation, please!
<Stunts> sorry, im used to cause i use xfire alot
<cor> it makes ye dizzy!
<ubuntu-user> hi, why konsole does not display bold colors?
<tim> hi
<cor> ubuntu-user, maybe the profile isn't using the correct scheme
<ubuntu-user> cor, please, how do I check this?
<cor> ubuntu-user, or maybe you haven't produced any bold colours
<cor> settings
<Stunts> hey how you send mesages to look like they do when u slap someone
<cor> of course!
<cor> use /me
<Stunts> ok i was going to make a button if i could figure this program out, the u phail button
 * Stunts slaps Stunts around a bit with a large trout
<cor> ahhh stage 2 IRC addiction.
<Stunts> lol
<Stunts> need to get irc running on ipod again...
<ubuntu> EagleScreen:
<ubuntu> its Luisja
<ubuntu-user> cor, how do I check if the profile is using the correct scheme? I am sure a have bold color... I used to use gnome-terminal and I had bold on my vim colorscheme
<ubuntu> PM pls
<cor> ubuntu, one of the regular schemes should work fine. select one and then launch mc or something
<cor> oops!
<Stunts> i dont suppose you have much knowledge on compiling iwconfig on an ipod do you, im stuck cause of a library that i cant seem to port
<cor> soz ubuntu!
<cor> I mean ubuntu-user!
<ubuntu-user> i see
<spacelime> yippie! sound is back =)
<cor> w00h00!
<ubuntu-user> cor, I edit my konsole settings... I tryed all color scheme available but bold color just not work at all
<cor> weird
<cor> could be a bug. what version of Konsole?
<ubuntu-user> 2.2.2
<ubuntu-user> i have kubntu 9.04
<cor> that version worked okay iirc. hmm. do you have it set to use Linux console or xterm?
<cor> I just use the default (Xfree) works great
<ubuntu-user> i have linux console
<CyberKitsune> Does swap never free?
<cor> might be worth trying Xfree
<Stunts> any idea on how to get linux to be able to access a diagnostic partition
<cor> Stunts, mount it
<Stunts> last time i tried it failed
<ubuntu-user> I had xfree but it didn't work, so I changed to linux console
<Stunts> im thinkning my wierd bios uses drivers for some devices like cdrom, and if i can replace one for the cdrom drive for mine
<Stunts> i could get it working
<Stunts> big if
<cor> ubuntu-user, dunno. I've not seen anything like that before. I'd be tempted to wipe all konsole prefs and start again.
<Zuz|Kubuntu> is there something similar to ctrl+alt+del in kubuntu, something my laptop just freezes
<cor> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Zuz|Kubuntu> cool
<cor> but you need to enable it in the system settings > display
<Zuz|Kubuntu> and is there a virtual dvd drive like deamon lite tools for kubuntu?
<cor> of course, you can ctrl-alt-F* to go to another console and maybe fix the issue
<webbb> i need some answers  first i installed kde 4.3 but when i look in synaptic apps like kwin arent marked as installed ,,if i already downloaded kubuntu-desktop  shouldnt i already have them
<cor> Zuz|Kubuntu, you just use Linux built-in mount tools
<rav> hello. i am having trouble connecting to wpa networks with jaunty. i have an atheros card, using ath5k driver
<CyberKitsune> Ok, wtf
<CyberKitsune> I've been watching htop
<CyberKitsune> the swap fills up
<ritzt3ch> hey cor i looked in the system properties and it shows usb 2.0
<CyberKitsune> but never frees up
<cor> ritzt3ch, that sounds like a windows dialog!
<rav> does anyone know how to enable the madwifi driver for wifi?
<cor> CyberKitsune, the swap is a mystery, like God. it will bend you mind trying to figure it out methinks.
<CyberKitsune> The only change I see is, the More swap used, the slower my system gets
<Zuz|Kubuntu_> i should of asked how to get back if i press the ctrl alt and f8
<Zuz|Kubuntu_> lol
<Zuz|Kubuntu_> had to restart again
 * cor was waiting for this!
<cor> haha
<Zuz|Kubuntu_> :)
<cor> ctrl-alt-F7
<CyberKitsune> It's about 94% now
<Zuz|Kubuntu_> gets back?
<CyberKitsune> and I'm back at the slow as hell speed
<cor> sure
<cor> CyberKitsune, that is real strange
<CyberKitsune> My RAM has been about 50% the whole time
<CyberKitsune> RAM hasn't changed at all
<cor> CyberKitsune, what's the fstab line for your swap drive?
<CyberKitsune> the swap is getting it all
<CyberKitsune> one sec
<CyberKitsune> UUID=388d27f1-30f9-4af0-a0e1-b63c0859a0d2 none            swap    sw              0       0
<CyberKitsune> that?
<cor> seems fine
<cor> hmm
<CyberKitsune> Swap gets used and never freed
<CyberKitsune> system gets slower
<CyberKitsune> RAM/CPU Load no change
<Zuz|Kubuntu_> can k3b make ISO images?
<cor> Zuz|Kubuntu_, yes
<Zuz|Kubuntu_> im getting aggrevated cuz this dvd is so scratched
<Zuz|Kubuntu_> Saint Seya hehe
<cor> CyberKitsune, how are you watching the swap volume?
<CyberKitsune> htop
<cor> cool. mine sits at 0/0MB
<CyberKitsune> You don't have a swap?
<cor> another nice tool for this, on any platform, is phpsysinfo
<cor> I do have a swap, but it isn't used at all
<webbb> i need some answers  first i installed kde 4.3 but when i look in synaptic apps like kwin arent marked as installed ,,if i already downloaded kubuntu-desktop  shouldnt i already have them
<rav> !info linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-jaunty (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux backported drivers.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.15.20 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<CyberKitsune> I don't know what's up then, Everything uses swap, RAM Usage has changed by +/- ~3Megs
<cor> hmmm. actually, checking the volume ID in fstab, and the actual volume ID of my swap volume... they do not match!
<cor> it looks like I really *don't* have a swap!
<cor> works great!
<rav> does anyone know how to enable the madwifi driver for atheros cards?
<ritzt3ch> haha it is a windows dialog .... (is there a command to see if its running 2.0 at software level) .... tanks
<ubuntu-user> I can connect to no wireless network through network management tool... is there a better tool?
<ritzt3ch> or maybe hardware level too huh
<webbb> what command do i type to find out what kde version im running
<cor> ritzt3ch, dmesg tell you, I think
<cor> webbb, any KDE window about box
<rav> ubuntu-user: some recommend wicd, but it might not be the tool that's the problem. what card do you have?
<cor> ubuntu-user, wicd is good. or do it from the command line
<ubuntu-user> i got iwl3945
<ubuntu-user> it worked fine on ubuntu 8.10
<cor> bbl
<ubuntu-user> cor, bbl?
<dihi> Hey guys i deleted my swap partition with gparted and now im going to create on again with gparted. should i create it as primary or as extended or what? thanks
<Zuz|Kubuntu_> will this make an iso copy of my cd image if i type it in console?  dd if=/media/cdrom0/ of=$home/zuz/SaintSeya02.iso
<ritzt3ch> ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
<rav> Zuz|Kubuntu_: i use k3b to create iso images
<Zuz|Kubuntu_> i was searching for it then i found that
<rav> Zuz|Kubuntu: i've never used dd, i just use k3b
<Zuz|Kubuntu> just make new video dvd project and drag it down?
<ussher> i have an external keyboard connected to a thinkpad laptop. both have NEXT and PREV keys assigned to switching desktops.  The laptop keys work the external keys cause a jump to a random desktop.
<ussher> where would i go looking for how to fix this?
<rav> Zuz|Kubuntu: copy the dvd, there's an option that says just create image
<Zuz|Kubuntu> got it, thanks
<ussher> the laptop PREV causes change in desktop from 6 to 5 to 4 to 3 to 1 to 6.  the external keyboard causes 6 to 5 to (quick jump to 4 then back) to 5 to 3 to 1 to 5
<webbb> i think i may have messed up my system a little durring a update    isnt the command to fix error -f install
<rav> ussher: i'd go into the keyboard shortcuts configuration, and find out exactly what combination the keys are sending in. then assign it to the action you want
<ussher> rav: cheers, i used the keyboard shortcuts on the external to assign the keys.  its only started happening after the upgrade from kde3 to kde4 a couple of weeks ago.
<ussher> rav: both the laptop keyboard and the external set the 'switch one desktop to the left' as the 'Global'  'Back'.  so to the "Global keyboad shortcuts" both the keys are the same.  they just do differnt things when pressed.
<seattlegaucho> !info lynx
<ubottu> lynx (source: lynx-cur): Text-mode WWW Browser (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.8.7dev11-2 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 44 kB
<rav> ussher: upgrades seem to create issues, i'm having wifi problems myself. if reconfiguring the shortcuts doesn't fix it, then it might be what it's actually reading from the key press
<ussher> rav: is there a way to understand what the actual output of the keypress is?  i tried xev but the 'BACK' and 'FORWARD' keys dont trigger any output there.
<rav> ussher: the only way i know is using the custom key config, where you press what combination you want for the shortcut
<ussher> rav:  cheers.  i just unmapped them from the shortcut and now they appear in xev, but both keys are EXACTLY the same.  Thanks anyhow for the help.
<webbb> whats the best site to download plasmoids
<rajesht> hey  guys
<rubyist> dunno but if you sit in a chair a lot you'll get hemroids webbb
<rajesht> i want to install Kubuntu over already installed ubuntu (version 9.04)
<rajesht> i have the installation cd for kubuntu
<rajesht> how can i do it without downloading the files from the internet using the disc
<rajesht> thx
<ubuntu-tester> hi
<ubuntu-tester> my mother has bought 95 PC's from the school she used to work for.  I am testing them by installing Kubuntu, and putting a note with the specs and passwords with each.
<ubuntu-tester> they didn't cost her much, theyll be selling on Ebay
<alucardromero> Why doesn't the Kubuntu installer recognize my other partitions?
<CyberKitsune> Can I upgrade from Kubuntu 9.09 to 9.10 without burning a CD?
<shady-sheep> CyberKitsune: Surez. Except there are no such thing as 9.09
<shady-sheep> !upgrading | CyberKitsune
<ubottu> CyberKitsune: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<CyberKitsune> problem
<shady-sheep> solved!
<CyberKitsune> Kubuntu, there is no update-manager?
<CyberKitsune> Oh
 * CyberKitsune reads
<CyberKitsune> nvm
<shady-sheep> CyberKitsune: There are commands for it, I believe.
<shady-sheep> CyberKitsune: Looks like "update-notifier-kde -u"
<CrypTom> hi all, I have got a little problem with kicker: I can't add sleep, logout, shutdown to my favorites, the context menu just doesn't show up?!
<CrypTom> how can I add it manually?
<Mewtwo> Argh, I can't seem to connect to my wireless
<Mewtwo> Filling in all the information properly (using the default wireless manager)
<Mewtwo> this... seems to be a common problem I have, ugh
<CrypTom> I can't right click in the kickoff's "leave"-section, no context menu shows up?! Is this normal?
<administrator__> kityandhero
<Ozymandias_> Hey, I have been having a problem and I thought I might just ask here before posting in the forums: I recently install Kubuntu Jaunty, and whenever I startup, I see the kubuntu loading screen, which does it's thing, then I see the two circles spinning around each other (which I assume are a sort of loading cursor) which spin for about 1 second and I can move with my cursor for 1 second, then everything freezes
<Ozymandias_> I doubt that anyone can diagnose my problem with such little information, but can someone suggest how I should go about finding out what's going wrong?
<Ozymandias_> Alt-F1 does nothing, so I assume that kubuntu is genuinly frozen, rather than there being a video problem
<Ozymandias_> *in the first bit, I meant to say that I can control the loading cursor with my mouse for 1 second before it freezes
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> any idea, why my auto updates doesn't work?
<noaXess> it is enabled, but i need always do it manualy over update-manager or command line: sudo apt-get update...
<angelo> hey
<angelo> good morning
<Guest39995> hey guys, i'm trying to get KWallet to load on system startup without asking me the password everytime i login into kubuntu. Does somebody know how to get this right? thanks
<Mr-S> got aquestion about dual monitor and the oss radeon driver ( got xpress 200m ). Can this be set in xorg.conf ???
<Mr-S> oh using Jaunty here
<noaXess> any idea, why my auto updates doesn't work?
<noaXess> it is enabled, but i need always do it manualy over update-manager or command line: sudo apt-get update...
<Trijntje> hi all, i'm new to kubuntu. Is there a way to set the 'windows' or meta key as shortcut for Kmenu?
<yoos> @Trijntje: right-click on the Kmenu > Application Launcher Settings > Keyboard Shortcut :)
<Mr-S> Trijnthe : tru Kmenu -> System Setitings -> Input actions you set keyboard actions/shortcuts there
<Trijntje> yoos, Mr-S, with both those options i cannot simply set meta as key, it has to be meta+m or something like that
<Mr-S> yep your right ..mmhhhhh
<Trijntje> Cause i thought i would replicate the one nice feature in vista ;) namely hit meta and type the name to start a program
<yoos> wouldn't that be krunner in KDE? Alt+F2
<Mr-S> it seems that this will take some more effort, as it requirs meta+key. That means one will have to dig into the source, I suspect. cant help there
<Mr-S> krunner is alt=F1 by default
<Mr-S> ah alt+F1 i mean
<yoos> hm strange, I have alt+F1 as the launcher for Kmenu XD
<Mr-S> alt+F2 will be quicklauncher :)
<Trijntje> hmm, digging into source sounds bad :P
<Mr-S> yep, you will need 1xmega cup of coffee, 34 asperines and a nurse
<Trijntje> and even if i can get it to accept just meta, it will probably conflict with every met+ somekey binding there is
<Mr-S> most likely due to timing of the key press
<Mr-S> you can try meta+alt ...
<Trijntje> nope, doesnt accept that
<Mr-S> nop not working.. will result inmeta+alt+key
<Mr-S> thunk you have to live with meta+F1
<Trijntje> I think your right, well too bad
<Mr-S>  well meta+space does the trick
<Mr-S> at least you dont have to break you hand with meta+F1 combi
<Trijntje> i've set it to alt+space now, ill see how that works
<Trijntje> Thanks for the help yoos and Mr-S
<Mr-S> good luck m8 :)
<Creap> I added the launchpad backports to sources.list, ran dist-upgrade and got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/263644/
<Creap> What's wrong?
<Creap> when I try upgrading again I get lots of "unmet dependencies"
<Creap> :-\
<davidzhang> Hello
<vistakiller> hi
<vistakiller> is any problem with new kde 4.3.1 update?
<theadmin> Did anyone notice that if you use classic menu then there is no way to launch KSystemSetting via it? Will that be fixed anytime soon?
<noaXess> any idea, why my auto updates doesn't work?
<noaXess> it is enabled, but i need always do it manualy over update-manager or command line: sudo apt-get update...
<theadmin> noaXess, same thing here. No idea.
<noaXess> theadmin: i have two machines that have same problem
<theadmin> And that makes 3. That means it's a KDE/Kubuntu bug, not your fault
<theadmin> by the way, Kubuntu network manager fails to see my wired connection (eth0), i see it in wicd fine though, what's the deal?
<theadmin> ...why do i often ask questions nobody online can answer XD
<vistakiller> :P
<StateS> hello, I finally got Kubuntu to boot correctly :D, but now sound in flash does not work...
<TunaTom> \join #vollerthun
<StateS> it works in the system, but not in flash
<xiantia> slt all
<StateS> Kubuntu 9.10 alpha4, i386
<theadmin> What browser?
<theadmin> Because, in Konqueror, flash always was buggy for me and worked normally only with firefox
<StateS> firefox, arora, and Konquerer are all failing at this...
<theadmin> StateS, have you tried reinstalling flash? maybe it was somehow damaged?
<StateS> haven't tried reinstalling it... video works just fine in flash, as well as flash games... but there's just no sound
<theadmin> also, try the following:
<theadmin> !info flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound (source: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound): Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0.svn2431-3 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB (Only available for i386)
<airtonix> intrepid 8.10, just did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop... reboot...can't get kde to load
<airtonix> please advise next steps
<theadmin> airtonix you mean you don't know how to load or it just doesn't?
<airtonix> theadmin, it won't load. giving error in an X11 window about kdeautostart4 can't start
<StateS> brb
<theadmin> airtonix, seems installation failed or something...
<airtonix> theadmin, yes. now in gnome again, all my tty are gone
<airtonix> theadmin, well not gone just not accessible via alt+f1-6
<theadmin> airtonix, if TTY are gone something is definetly wrong there
<airtonix> theadmin, i can load terminals via gnome-terminal though
<theadmin> isn't it supposed to be CTRL+alt+f1-f6?
<StateS> back... so, the extrasound thing didn't work...
<airtonix> yes, it tries to switch to the tty but it comes back to gnome
<theadmin> StateS: Then i dunno. I'm kinda a noob myself.
<theadmin> airtonix, well, try removing kubuntu packages with synaptic and installing them again, something is really fishy there
<eragon> I have truble whit my sound ..http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/263672/
<theadmin> eragon, what exactly is the problem? Not playing?
<timoxa> Привет
<eragon> yes.. not in konqueror or amarock or vlc
<eragon> or if i use test
<theadmin> timoxa: Привет конечно но здесь вообщето по английски говорят... (Speak english please)
<StateS> brb
<theadmin> eragon: Fine then... You might need some drivers maybe.
<eragon> yeah how do i get them?
<eragon> realtec
<theadmin> eragon: dunno, google maybe... I'll also take a look at our repos maybe there is something there
<eragon> realtek*
<theadmin> meh, nothing found neither for "realtec" nor "realtek"
<xiantia> hi, after new install of kubuntu, i not have window manager with kde, have you an idea ?
<theadmin> xiantia - 9.04 or 9.10? KDE 4.2 or 4.3?
<tdn> How do I rip a dvd in divx or H.264?
<xiantia> 9.10 and kde 4.3
<xiantia> heum no 9.04 and kde 4.3
<theadmin> xiantia: Plasma does not start by itself in 4.3, a well-known bug. You need to use krunner to run it
<theadmin> alt+f2
<theadmin> xiantia: type "plasma" in window appeared and press enter. Hopefully helps.
<wiseallec> alright, so i got the sound to work...
<wiseallec> the pcm volume was all the way down to 0 for some reason
<eragon> ahh network clicked
<eragon> think i found a sulution..:)
<xiantia> theadmin : plasma not found in krunner
<theadmin> xiantia, not found? You typed it there right? At any way, if it's not found, you'll have to install it again... just run "Konsole" with Krunner and try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<theadmin> Something's wrong there %)
<theadmin> If Konsole doesn't run either it means you either not have KDE at all or it is seriously damaged there
<xiantia> theadmin thx , i have konsole and install desktop ....
<theadmin> xiantia: Wait. If Plasma (the window manager) did not start then... what are you using right now? GNOME or something?
<eragon> how do i install a shell?
<theadmin> eragon: what kind of a shell
<eragon> shell script
<eragon> called install
<theadmin> eragon: just, uhm, run it... With dolphin
<theadmin> eragon: Might as well need to make it executable, to do so, use "chmod +x filename" (in Konsole of course)
<eragon> oki
<eragon> so chmod +x install U(its located in public folder when i downloaded it..
<eragon> how do i enter public in terminal?
<theadmin> cd /folder/name/here
<eragon> tryed cd /public
<eragon> dident work
<theadmin> not quite right
<theadmin> Is the folder inside your home folder?
<eragon> yes
<eragon> and same user name as here
<theadmin> then you should do the following command to get there: "cd ~/public"
<CedricWoSto> Hi everyone. I want to modify an applet. This applet opens kate (kate sessions applet settings). Instead of executing the line kate -s, I would like to execute kate with additional options. I have tried to modify /usr/share/kde4/services/katesessions.desktop without success. Any idea ?
<theadmin> CedricWoSto: Have you edited it with root priveleges?
<CedricWoSto> yes
<CedricWoSto> thadmin : Then I removed the applet from the menu, and add it again.
<theadmin> CedricWoSto: then no idea. I'm making general guesses... I'm a noob.
<eragon> realtek-linux-audiopack-5.12 and i must get inside this one 2..
<CedricWoSto> theadmin: ok :D
<theadmin> eragon: Just cd realtek-linux-audiopack-5.12
<eragon> tryed that dident work.. but got in..
<eragon> usded cd ~/public/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.12
<theadmin> eragon: Good. Now just chmod +x whatever_was_the_filename and "./filename"
<eragon> chmod +x install "./install"?
<eragon>  or    chmod +x ./install
<eragon> ?:D
<theadmin> eragon: first one. But those two on separate lines XD
<eragon> so in console i do like this?
<eragon> chmod +x install
<eragon> ./install
<theadmin> yes
<eragon> now somethings happend
<theadmin> eragon: something good or something bad? O_O :D
<eragon> depends on how Around 5 pages of lines running over the screen is:p
<theadmin> eragon: Ah.... guess it installs whatever it is you're trying to install
<eragon> mhm
<eragon> but get error
<theadmin> eragon: what does it say
<theadmin> eragon: what does it say
<eragon> pmed you whit link..
<theadmin> eragon: do "sudo su" first, then "./install" again
<eragon> oki trying now..
<eragon> you dident see little:p
<eragon> That was only last 1000 lines:p
<eragon> goes 50 lines per secund or so:p
<Guest60805> hi
<theadmin> eragon: That's makefile... it compiles and installs stuff.
<moe> any one here ??
<theadmin> moe: I am
<Guest71667> lol
<Guest71667> only u
<Guest71667> from ?
<bazhang> Guest71667, did you have a support question?
<Guest71667> thead
<theadmin> Meh, there are a lot of people they just don't talk. It doesn't matter where i'm from. If you have Kubuntu questions, ask.
<Guest71667> this is just for kubuntu questions !
<bazhang> Guest71667, yes
<Guest71667> i havr gnome btw :D
<Guest71667> *have
<theadmin> Guest71677, asking in #ubuntu might be more appropriate then
<Guest71667> i have one quas
<Guest71667> how can i install from the source code
<Guest71667> every whr they talk aboud extract then run command in terminal
<Guest71667> ./confige
<Guest71667> make and make installa
<bazhang> Guest71667, install what
<Guest71667> but it's dosn't work
<theadmin> Guest71667: Unless you can compile the code, you can't do so, i think
<Guest71667> i mean source code in general
<bazhang> !compile > Guest71667
<ubottu> Guest71667, please see my private message
<Guest71667> ok i have a wine 1.0.1
<Guest71667> i cant find last release in debian package
<j89liu> hi
<Guest71667> sorry about my language cos am not good in english
<bazhang> Guest71667, you wish to have most recent version of wine?
<Guest71667> y xD
<Guest71667> i need 1.0.28
<Guest71667> but i cant find it else source code !
<bazhang> Guest71667, then get the wine repos and install from there; help in #winehq
<Guest71667> i try to remove and reinstall
<Guest71667> and have same v 1.0.1
<Guest71667> :S
<j89liu> 大家为什么不用中文聊
<theadmin> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/intrepid/wine_1.1.28~winehq0~ubuntu~8.10-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<bazhang> Guest71667, you should follow my instructions
<bazhang> j89liu, #ubuntu-cn
<Guest71667> thnx alot
<Guest71667> and another quastion
<Guest71667> i hear about game heros of battlearth
<theadmin> woops wrong link
<theadmin> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/jaunty/wine_1.1.28~winehq0~ubuntu~9.04-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<bazhang> Guest71667, via wine?
<j89liu> 我是新手 在北京
<bazhang> j89liu, /join #ubuntu-cn   here is English only
<Guest71667> thead
<Guest71667> sorry
<theadmin> bazhang: It looks like he/she doesn't understand...
<Guest71667> me !!!
<bazhang> !cn | j89liu
<ubottu> j89liu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<j89liu> my english is bad
<Guest71667> thead my quastion was
<bazhang> j89liu,  see above; /join #ubuntu-cn
<Guest71667> about program called garena
<Guest71667> did you hear about it befor ??
<bazhang> Guest71667, via wine?
<theadmin> Guest71667, here is not a place to ask i think.
<j89liu> thanks
<j89liu> about qt instal help me
<eragon> can someone go whit me step by step how to "install" sound From a fresh install?
<onlooker> Any Phonon experts in the house?
<benkinooby> eragon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound helped me a lot
<benkinooby> eragon: got to the link Sound Troubleshooting Procedure and check your alsa version
<benkinooby> eragon: type "cat /proc/asound/version" to your terminal
<benkinooby> eragon: and don't use the " " ;)
<eragon> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20-r5.12rc4.
<eragon> Compiled on Sep  2 2009 for kernel 2.6.28-11-generic (SMP).
<eragon> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20-r5.12rc4.
<eragon> Compiled on Sep  2 2009 for kernel 2.6.28-11-generic (SMP).
<FloodBotK2> eragon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benkinooby> eragon: your alsa is outdated! here is how to fix it. it worked for me and solved my problem http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/05/09/upgrade-alsa-1020-on-ubuntu-jaunty-904/
<jtheuer> Hi, has anyone recently used a bluetooth headset with jaunty (or karmic)?
<benkinooby> eragon: it is step by step and very simple.
<jtheuer> pairing works fine but I'm not sure what I'd need in order to use it with skype or ekiga
<jtheuer> is pulseaudio the way to go?
<benkinooby> eragon: please tell me the output when you type "uname -r" in your console
<benkinooby> jtheuer: did you allready try to use it?
<eragon> 2.6.28-11-generic
<benkinooby> eragon: ok, stop updating alsa.
<jtheuer> benkinooby: yes, the current status is that skye shows some bluetooth entries but they don't work, and the also-mixers son't show anything.
<eragon> havent started:S
<onlooker> I'm pretty sure multiple applications could use the sound at some point, now I'm only limited to one app
<jtheuer> benkinooby: additionally I found a blog which says that pulseaudio is incompatible with skype
<benkinooby> eragon: your system is using an outdated kernel. the output of my uname -r is 2.6.28-15-generic
<jtheuer> so I'm overall confused
<eragon> what should i do?
<benkinooby> jtheuer: pulseaudio also didn't work for me & skype...
<benkinooby> eragon: update your ubuntu or kubunut or whatever...
<eragon> i have 9.4:S
<jtheuer> benkinooby: how do you use skype +bt?
<airtonix> wee got it working
<jtheuer> I see "btheadset, bluetooth and rawbliuetooth" in the skype options, neither work
<airtonix> but, is it normal that right clicking on the desktop gives no context menu?
<benkinooby> eragon: this is the *buntu version but not the kernel version. the point is, that your updated alsa will not work if you go for the new kernel.
<benkinooby> jtheuer: i have up ;). i'm not all that experienced...
<eragon> how can i update the kernel?:S
<benkinooby> eragon: what *bunut are u using?
<eragon> kubuntu
<benkinooby> jtheuer: it is recognized by the os, right?
<jtheuer> benkinooby: the headset?
<benkinooby> jtheuer: y
<jtheuer> yes, I use the "blueman-manager" it it shows up there as paired device
<benkinooby> eragon: if you got your softwaremanager and go for update, you will se 4 blocked updates, right?
<eragon> yes
<benkinooby> eragon: if you look at this updates, you will see this are kernel updates...
<eragon> benkinooby: yes all 4
<kamlesh> hello all :)
<benkinooby> eragon: ok, let's do it like this. we fix alsa, and when you want to do the update later, you know how to do it.
<jtheuer> benkinooby: did you configure alsa (.asoundrc) or can you use bt in skype directly? how is the driver called?
<eragon> oki..
<benkinooby> jtheuer: as i said... i don't use bluetooth anymore... it gave me to much headache and i needed a fast solution...
<EagleScreen> jtheuer: good luck to use bluetooth in KDE4, it is stremely unstable
<ghostcube> unstable is nice word
<ghostcube> its simply unusable
<eragon> benkinooby: i have set all to full and non are muted..
<p-f> Is there a way to completely disable update-notifier-kde? It's hogging both my memory and my cpu.
<benkinooby> jtheuer: i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<jtheuer> EagleScreen: thanks for the info. I try to use bt with as less KDE stuff as possible, so mainly commandline stuff
<p-f> by hogging I mean 99% cpu and 20% memory
<benkinooby> eragon: ok, update your alsa as said before. follow http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/05/09/upgrade-alsa-1020-on-ubuntu-jaunty-904/
<ghostcube> p-f: i remember in 3.x you could tell it to never come up again but this was adept upadter afaik
<ghostcube> dont know if still in notify
<benkinooby> eragon: this worked for me perfectly!!!
<p-f> ghostcube, guess I'll just move it and replace it with a link to /bin/true
<ghostcube> benkinooby: there is an alsa ppa
<ghostcube> with newer alsa
<ghostcube> no ned to compile it
<benkinooby> ghostcube: what is ppa?
<ghostcube> launchpad repo
<onlooker> Would recompiling alsa solve my problem?
<onlooker> Or is this phonon-related?
<ghostcube> whats the prob
<eragon> benkinooby: Then, we go in our personal folder and download alsa-driver, alsa-lib and alsa-utils ??
<onlooker> ghostcube: Only one app can use the sound at a time
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> shouldnt be
<ghostcube> what version of kubunu
<ghostcube> and what audio card
<onlooker> Kubuntu 9.04, 64-bit
<benkinooby> ghostcube: oh.. ok now i know what u mean! thx, i didn't know about that. i'll try it later, but for now i think it is good to use the fast way for eragon, just to make the sound work at all
<onlooker> Sound card, right... Just a sec
<ghostcube> you checked in systemsettings to set the alsa device primary
<benkinooby> eragon: are you at the website?
<eragon> yes
<ghostcube> benkinooby: i must check again at home there i have the alsa ppa
<eragon> done step 2
<benkinooby> ghostcube: the problem is with eragon, not me... I'm fine with my sound :)
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> me too all jackd :D
<ghostcube> no phonon
<ghostcube> -_-
<eragon> benkinooby: Then, we go in our personal folder and download alsa-driver, alsa-lib and alsa-utils ??
<eragon> iam kinda stuck:
<ghostcube> you should go to ~/
<ghostcube> there do the svn or git checkouts from the howto
<ghostcube> or the wget dont know
<ghostcube> better ould be to create an folder sources
<ghostcube> and put it into this
<benkinooby> eragon: the best thing is, if you copy the lines in the blue area step by step
<jtheuer> Apart from all by bluetooth concerns: what the hell is this pulseaudio stuff good for?
<MeowKItten> Im having trouble with my dvd drive,whenever i close the tray it just ejects back out on its own.
<onlooker> ghostcube: If you mean Multimedia in System Settings, all I can choose from is HDA Intel analog or digital or Pulseaudio
<eragon> and not read the between?
<ghostcube> onlooker: bring intel audio analog to the first position
<ghostcube> in every thing that is mentioned there
<onlooker> ghostcube: It is already
<benkinooby> eragon: read it, it is the explanation :)
<ghostcube> and you still only can let one app use sound
<onlooker> Pretty much
<ghostcube> onlooker: what repositories have you opened to get updates
<ghostcube> and what kde version is this
<benkinooby> eragon: ok, join #temp_alsa
<benkinooby> eragon: we don't need to spam this channel
<onlooker> ghostcube: universe, multiverse, security updates
<onlooker> KDE 4.2.2
<airtonix> is konqueror responsible for rendering the desktop and its icons?
<MeowKItten> Im having trouble with my dvd drive,whenever i close the tray it just ejects back out on its own.
<MeowKItten> is there a way i coudl veiw error messages made my my dvdrom? or could this be a driver issue?
<airtonix> k menu -> search system log
<MeowKItten> 	These arethe 3 things that came up,does this give any important info for my problem? [    2.536112] ata2.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH15F, EG00, max UDMA/100	[    2.586160] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH15F     EG00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5	[    2.597501] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<MeowKItten> i just searched DVD,is ther somethign erlse i should be seachig for inhte tlogs?
<airtonix> unfilter, observe logs while opening closing tray
<airtonix> also
<airtonix> gah i forget how to get the device id
<airtonix> manufacturerID : deviceID
<EagleScreen> Gnome battery applet shows a couple of valuable information about battery, can I obtain it in Kubuntu or from terminal?
<Guest28129> Moro
<Guest28129> Miten wineä käytetään?
<llutz> EagleScreen: look at  /sys
<Guest28129> Ei toimi
<Guest28129> Tako
<Guest28129> TAkoski
<Guest28129> Tarvin apua
<Guest28129> Miten wineä käytetää?
<takoski> ?
<Guest28129> Wineä
<Guest28129> En saa sitä toimimiaa
<llutz> !fi > Guest28129
<ubottu> Guest28129, please see my private message
<Guest28129> TAi en osaa
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MeowKItten> is there anyway i could make my machine boot an iso image at startup without burning a cd?
<MeowKItten> how do i run a .sh with the force comand?
<MeowKItten> im trting to install Enenmy teritory and im gettign a md5 error,id like to try totinstall it anyways becuase my internet is very slow and it takes 2 days to download such things:  sh et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<MeowKItten> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: aee36de6d84711463e22fa0844116239 is different from b8b59bc515d86cc845fb52f5d2c14423
<eragon> Someone know a good IM for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> MeowKItten,  dialup ?
<BluesKaj> eragon, pidgin
<llutz> eragon: kopete, pidgin
<eragon> someone else?
<MeowKItten> BluesKaj: yup,sois it possiel to run this sh while ignoring the incorecxt md5?
<BluesKaj> MeowKItten, from my exprience with dialup there are dropped packets  , it's almost impossible to get an exact md5 sum ,
<MeowKItten> yes im aware,so is it possible to skip the md5 check?
<BluesKaj> MeowKItten, yes , I would try to run the app
<MeowKItten> whe i run it it automaticly does an md5
<BluesKaj> there is no other option ?
<eeos> I have to install *ubuntu on a small server connected to the local network. The server has no monitor or keyboard or dvd/cd reader or usb, but is connected to the local network. All the other computers on the network are laptops, so I cannot take monitor or keyboad from elsewhere. Does anyone know how could I install?
<MeowKItten> nope i run the files andthe first hen it dpoes is run a md5
<MeowKItten> at least the fuirst thing it outputs is a md5 check
<BluesKaj> can you run the app
<Dragnslcr> If the md5 check fails, there's a good chance that the installation won't work anyway
<NekawA> so I think i've installed alot of packages that aren't necessary is there an easy way to check/clean/remove them?
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, there's also a good chance that it will run
<Dragnslcr> Depends on where the error is
<Dragnslcr> If it's in an icon, you'd probably be okay. If it's in a code segment, it'll probably crash and burn
<BluesKaj> it's a game
<enrique_> s
<genii> Hm.
<fogedi> Hi. Before i start i'd like to note that i'm not a linux/unix veteran but anyways. I'm having a problem that i can't resolve by googling my way around. I have ATI Radeon 4870, i just upgraded to the latest version of Kubuntu, when i try to boot the graphics become similar to when the graphics card is fried and i get stuck.
<fogedi> when installing i decided to keep some config files, i have tried to remove xorg-driver it doesn't find the package and i i've also tried to temporarily initialize the open source drivers so basically i'm stuck, now i would like to ask if someone has an idea how to fix this or if i can reinstall the package from scratch in console
<BluesKaj> fogedi, try : sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<fogedi> sudo aptitde install xseerverxorg-video etc did not work
<fogedi> is there no way for me to revert to the old graphics
<fogedi> just the non proprietary stuff
<suman> after i upgraded to kubuntu 8.10 from 8.04, i cant connect to yahoo with kopete
<suman> anyone has a solution to this
<delicowa> does any one know hoe to disable the touchpad in kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> suman- I'm surprised you were able to connect with 8.04. Yahoo changed their protocol, so you need the KDE 4.3 version of Kopete
<suman> Dragnslcr: yea i could iwth 8.04
<NekawA> i'm having a ruff time trying to build the new kopete
<ambergris> anyone have a solution for the 4.3.1 KNetworkManager crashing w/ wireless issue that JUST popped up?
<ambergris> according to this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=203885
<ambergris> kubuntu is giving us a package of out-of-date source that has a bug that's already been fixed
<NekawA> i can't even get the thing installed
<suman> i even tried pidgin, i cannot connect either
<NekawA> i connect to yahoo w/ kopete 3.5 still and it works yahoo Admin keeps msg'ing me telling me it's old version
<NekawA> quite annoying
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | ambergris
<ubottu> ambergris: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<ambergris> thanks, I'm aware of wicd, but would prefer that knetworkmanager, which is more nicely integrated with kde and easier to connect to the different network types i need, just worked
<ambergris> thanks for the suggestion, though
<genii> ambergris: You may want to enquire in #kubuntu-devel . for what it's worth
<ambergris> oh, good idea. thanks
<genii> np
<genii> NekawA: For more info on that http://mattr.info:8080/blog/2009/06/24/kopete-and-yahoo/
<NekawA> yea...been trying to compile new kde for awhile having serious difficulties
<BluesKaj> ambergris, that broken netpakg notice has been around for weeks , and it doesn't seem to be getting much attn and wicd is just as flexible if not more than the kde network manager, IME .
<ambergris> ok. i just got the updates 2 days ago, so wasn't aware it had been around that long
<ambergris> i may just switch back to wicd for a while, then
<ambergris> might look into compiling the source and rolling a package in the meantime
<BluesKaj> ambergris, yeah, i compilesd the first wicd , but it's available in the canonical partners or 3rd party sources now
<ambergris> cool. thanks for the info.
<ghostcube> there is an wicd repo for ubuntu on the website i think so
<BluesKaj> heh, just discovered the #wicd chat...shudda known :P
<Ercolinov> Binjour
<Ercolinov> Salut
<genii> !fr | Ercolinov
<ubottu> Ercolinov: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Ercolinov> Ok
<Ercolinov> Sorry
<genii> No worries
<Ercolinov> It's the firts time I come on IRC
<Ercolinov> Bye
<BluesKaj> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, you around ?
<Dragnslcr> Yep
<BluesKaj> cool , I just found out here's a #wicd chat on this server and they seem quite helpul..
<BluesKaj> helpful even :)
<Dragnslcr> Nice
<BluesKaj> 'spook' has some suggestions for you to try , when you're ready to tackle the acer travelmate again
<Dragnslcr> Heh, by the end of yesterday, I was looking online for cheap USB wireless adapters
<Dragnslcr> I'm sure it's just a driver issue, but since I only use wired at home, I don't know much about getting wireless working
<BluesKaj> yeah , I pais 70 bucks for a belkin USB dongle type , i see it on sale now for 45
<Dragnslcr> The other problem is that for some reason he couldn't get a DHCP address from his router at home, though it worked perfectly at my place, so that makes it a bit harder to fix stuff
<BluesKaj> works well on this pc , I bought for my daughter's desktop when she stayed with us , rather than cat 5 all over the house
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, crappy drivers maybe
<Guest3289> hey guys, i'm trying to get KWallet to load on system startup without asking me the password everytime i login into kubuntu. Does somebody know how to get this right? thanks
<Dragnslcr> Gotta be something with his router. I plugged the cable into my router and it came up immediately without any trouble
<Dragnslcr> Guest3289- you should be able to set a wallet's password to be empty
<BluesKaj> ok, some routers like the speestreams are crap, i had one ..I have a 2wire which is much better
<Dragnslcr> Can't remember what brand his is. D-Link maybe. Pretty sure it was a brand that I had at least heard of
<Dragnslcr> And it had worked fine when I installed Kubuntu a couple weeks ago
<Guest3289> Dragnslcr ok, but is there a way to let the network manager to connect to an encrypted network without the kwallet being loaded up?
<BluesKaj> is it a router/modem or just a router hooked to modem , cuz then there could be trouble
<Dragnslcr> Guest3289- if the network requires a password, I think KDE's network manager will always use kwallet to save the password
<Dragnslcr> Though I'm pretty sure you can set a wallet to not require a password, so the wallet will be opened automatically
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- pretty sure it's a 4-port/wireless router that's separate from the modem
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, ok that's a situation I've never dealt with befor.
<Dragnslcr> It's weird. It's probably the most basic function of a home router
<Dragnslcr> Setting a static IP address didn't work either, so it's possible that something is physically broken
<Dragnslcr> I was helping him over the phone, so it wasn't exactly ideal for me to troubleshoot
<seest> hello, i was wondering if there is a alternativ for ktorrent
<sczgilae> hi
<Dragnslcr> !torrent | seest
<ubottu> seest: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<BluesKaj> seest, ktorrent is excellent , what's the prob ?
<seest> well i have trouble make it download from the tracker
<seest> it says that the port is blacklisted?
<sczgilae> anybody knows how to configure kubuntu 9.04 to re-measure automatically the K panel according to the screen?
<BluesKaj> then you have tochange ports , seest
<seest> okay, in the router?
<BluesKaj> that's usually the best way yes
<seest> okay, ill try that
<BluesKaj> if your router can be configured to run ktorrent and open the ports that you set in it, is the best way
<mostafa_> hello there I have a problem when I want to play a music on the headphone it plays the music on both headphone and speakers what should I do?
<BluesKaj> you can tell the router which apps use which ports , is what I mean
<BluesKaj> seest, which router do you use ?
<seest> a belkin, but i've been trying this in windows a couple of times
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: can you help me?
<eragon> some1 say hey in a pm plz..
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, do you have a seperate soundcard or is it onboard ?
<mostafa_> no onboard
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: it is onboard
<BluesKaj> what kind of connection to your speakers , mostafa_ ?
<BluesKaj> USB speakers or just regular miniconnector?
<BluesKaj> miniplug
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: I just want to play a music on headphone ! I can't catch your point
<BluesKaj> i have ot know if it's USB speakers because they work off the motherboard and not directly from the soundcard , hence the sound still works with hps plugged in
<BluesKaj> err - I have to know
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: do you talk with me?
<BluesKaj> yes mostafa_ , that was directed at you
<BluesKaj> hps = headphones
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: excuse me bro but I get accustomed to note the names at first of my message :D
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: again excuse me for that :D
<BluesKaj> ok mostafa_ , will do
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: how can i notice the usb sound or not/?
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, by the connection of your speakers to the computer
<mostafa_> it is the inner part of my laptop
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: it is the inner part of my laptop
<calamari> hi
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: and I should say that it worked well in windows
<calamari> I upgraded from intrepid to jaunty and my taskbar disappeared.. is it gone for good, or can I restore it somehow?
<sczgilae> anybody knows how to configure kubuntu 9.04 to re-measure automatically the K panel and resolution according to the screen? im preparing an installation of kubuntu to clone to others computers with other screens but always keep the resolution defined by the root, i need that the system autoresize automatically this (or configure that in other way)
<BluesKaj> calamari, the taskbar or panel ?
<calamari> BluesKaj: both, sorry
<BluesKaj> calamari, do you see a small cashew like object in the top or bottom right corner of your screen ?
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, if you have an intelaudio chip on your laptop the read this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<calamari> BluesKaj: yes, I used the upper right cashew to create a new "start" menu so I could launch apps.  There is no taskbar/panel cashew.. that one is gone
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: yeah my card is intel thank you i check it out ;)
<BluesKaj> calamari, right click on the cashew , add panel
<calamari> BluesKaj: right, I could do that, but I was hoping to get my old panel back
<eragon> Got the freaking sound to work;D
<BluesKaj> hmm calamari well, just add the widgets you had and add the apps from the kmenu to your new one ...dunno how to recover your old panel , sorry :(
<calamari> BluesKaj: np, thanks for your help
<calamari> do you happen to know what the name of the kde panel application is?
<JontheEchidna> Quasar1048: working on the update right now, I'd imagine that you'll be getting it in the next few days at the latest
<Quasar1048> Koversation update?
<Quasar1048> Kon*
<calamari> bbl
<Quasar1048> I already have the tar package for alpha 6, but I can't get it to install...
<JontheEchidna> Quasar1048: yeah, I"ll probably throw it in a ppa somewhere before it gets to proper jaunty-backports
<JontheEchidna> I can get it in the ppa in an hour or so
<Quasar1048> that would be sweet!
<Quasar1048> Can you send me a link when you do?
<apparle> hi
<apparle> guys
<SonhadorPR> Anybody know how to work with the Cover Manager on Amarok 2.1.1?
<ahmos> hi, why mobile broadband connection tab in network settings is not active?!
<eragon> how doi play a dvd?
<ahmos> dsl tab too
<ahmos> hello......................
<Synapse-119> hello everyone. I have ubuntu jaunty, using kubuntu. I wonder, if it is reasonable to upgrade the whole KDE installation to kubuntu PPA, as a regular user, not a programmer or so :)
<ahmos> eragon install libdvdread
<Quasar1048> ahmos: right click the icon it and make sure connections are enabled
<eragon> could not find package
<ahmos> quasar1048 I can't enable it
<Quasar1048> I had trouble with my 3G at first... what got it to come up, was that I booted with it plugged in, then typed the command "sudo modprobe option" in the terminal
<ahmos> when i choose to manage connection , window opened with wired ,wireless, vpn active but mobile broadband and dsl tabs in gray and not active
<Quasar1048> after a few minutes, it pops up
<Quasar1048> this is assuming it is A UBS modem...
<Quasar1048> the "option" part will vary depending on what ubuntu identifies it as
<ahmos> yes it is
<ahmos> do i want a dial up program
<Quasar1048> makes sure the "enable networking" is checked then try that...
<Quasar1048> thats the only way I know of to get a usb 3g modem to work
<Quasar1048> no
<Quasar1048> you dont need it
<Quasar1048> as long as it has been activated on a windows machine, it should work
<Quasar1048> so kppp is not needed
<ahmos> ok going to try ,hold on
<Quasar1048> it will likely take it several minutes to come up.. so be patient
<Quasar1048> Ubuntu 8.10 came up immediately... but for reason Jaunty isn't as effective...
<Quasar1048> ah crap...
<EagleScreen> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Quasar1048> already left..
<Quasar1048> sigh.. if only this stupd tar package would co-operate...
<calamari> hi again
<calamari> I tried to add a new panel, but there isn't a panel option in the widget list.  So, I guess it's not installed?
<Synapse-119> Hey people, will anybody tell me then: KDE 4.3.1 is like "non-stable"?
<calamari> Synapse-119: I still hope for a fork of kubuntu that reverts to KDE 3.. KDE 4 is slow, buggy, and unconfigurable
<Synapse-119> Hm, I wonder what hardware should you have to see at as "slow"... even on my 5 years old PC it works fast and nicely.
<ahmos> quasar1048 no way
<Quasar1048> you disconnected before I could tell...
<Quasar1048> it may takeseveral minutes so be patient...
<Quasar1048> 8.10 came up instantly
<Quasar1048> but the more current ones arent as effective for some reason.
<Quasar1048> If you CTCP me, you'll see that I am using Sprint right now
<Quasar1048> spcsdns.net
<calamari> I assume that jaunty DOES have the ability to show a KDE panel?
<calamari> I shouldn't always assume, since Gnome removed the ability to edit menus for a couple ubuntu releases lol
<ahmos> quasar1048 i'm using jaunty
<ahmos> and i have heard that it can work easily on earlier OS
<Quasar1048> yeah.. like i said, it was a breeze on 8.10
<Quasar1048> pop in it, type the command, sprint popped up
<Quasar1048> you can set it to connect automatically too.. makes it easier
<Quasar1048> "lsusb" in the terminal/konsole to make sure its being picked up
<ahmos> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 19d2:2000
<Quasar1048> what company is it? Verizon? Sprint?
<Quasar1048> mine coems out with: Bus 004 Device 004: ID 1410:4100 Novatel Wireless U727
<Quasar1048> if your is similar, then it should connect...
<ahmos> usb is zte mf626 mobinil operator in egypt
<Quasar1048>  Not familiar with them, unfortunately... the best thing I can tell you is to log off and back on with the device attached, and try that again... and if that fails: Google...
<ahmos> Quasar1048 thank you very much for your patience and your time......i really appreciate it
<Quasar1048> no problem. :) I hope you get it working.. those 3G cards can be a pain...
<ahmos> oh yes
<ahmos> :D
<Quasar1048> I gotta go inactive for a bit- bbl
<ahmos> bye now
<Quasar1048> bye
<Brian_> i there a way to add a new source in the plasma workspace add-on installer  or the install new themes installer
<Assurbanipal> hi guys,i am on kubuntu 9.04 with kde 4.3.1 installed and i need to share the connected printer with a vista laptop.how do i setup the samba server?plz,can smone help me?
<rosco_y> Does anyone know where I can download MSI manuals (for my mainboard)
<rosco_y> My little girl cleaned my office yesterday, and now I can't find a thing...
<rosco_y> She did a great job of cleaning though...
<rosco_y> sigh...
<slider_> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&ei=psCeSuDDH8-PmAf8hqmkAw&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=msi+motherboard+manuals&spell=1
<slider_> there you go
<Assurbanipal> hi guys,i am on kubuntu 9.04 with kde 4.3.1 installed and i need to share the connected printer with a vista laptop.how do i setup the samba server?plz,can smone help me?
<rosco_y> slider_: Thanks a heap!
<Assurbanipal> i installed samba packages through synaptic, i get the samba submenu in the system settings area, but it doesn't seem to work
<genii> Assurbanipal: Make sure you have package kdenetwork-filesharing installed
<Assurbanipal> genii: i have it already installed
<geothom> hi everyone !!
<geothom> Is anybody know how can install my webcamera in ubuntu 8.04?
<geothom> My webcam is Logitech E2500
<jhutchins> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<seest> hello, i have now forwarded my ports in my router, but ktorrent still dosn't work?
<BluesKaj> seest, have you set them up to the same ports in ktorrent as well ?
<geothom> thanx ubottu
<seest> yes, i have forwarded the standard port for ktorrent
<BluesKaj> seest, can you explain , "ktorrent still dosn't work" ?
<BluesKaj> what doesn't it do ?
<seest> yes, it have a warning shield before the torrent name, and i can't press download
<seest> or start
<seest> it says 0 seeders, but i know there is 20 online seeders
 * s1id3r0 is away: Gone away for now
 * s1id3r0 is back.
<seest> it says in ktorrent (port 6881 is blacklisted)
<seest> ?
<BluesKaj> seest, don't use any ports under 50,000 , they most likely will be throttled by your ISP
<seest> okay, i try to set a higher
<BluesKaj> I use 50100 and up
<Dragnslcr> seest- a quick search on Google seems to tell me that it's the tracker that's blocking the port
<Aldor> i'm trying to install ubuntu 64-bit from an external hdd, i've copies everything that was on the CD over to the root directory of the external drive, but for it gives me the error "no bootmgr found" when i try to boot from it to start install
<seest> okay, thank you
<Aldor> pardon the typos hehe
<Dragnslcr> seest- http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/PortIsBlacklisted seems to be a decent explanation
<Aldor> i just don't have any cd's to burn to atm, so i'm kind of in a jam
<Aldor> or if i use a usb startup disc, will that still install the full version of ubuntu?
<seest> okay, it seem like there is a connection now
<seest> nice, and thanks
<b_raven> Hey, think I might have just destroyed my home computer, again. Getting a "failed: Invalid argument" from mount on boot, then a "no init found." :\
<hbbk> hi
<hbbk> a little problem for me :(
<hbbk> I just come to make an update/upgrade and configuring libc6 make a segfault
<hbbk> dpkg --configure -a
<hbbk> Paramétrage de libc6 (2.9-4ubuntu6.1) ...
<hbbk> dpkg : erreur de traitement de libc6 (--configure) :
<hbbk>  sous-processus post-installation script tué par le signal (Erreur de segmentation)
<hbbk> dpkg : des problèmes de dépendances empêchent la configuration de libc6-dev :
<FloodBotK2> hbbk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hbbk>  libc6-dev dépend de libc6 (= 2.9-4ubuntu6.1) ; cependant :
<hbbk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264002/
<hbbk> I know this is in french but sorry, any idea ?
<EagleScreen> hbbk: to set terminal in English temporary, run command "LANG=C"
<hbbk> here it is in english : http://paste.ubuntu.com/264005/
<EagleScreen> wow
<jose> need help with termial
<EagleScreen> hbbk: where did you get that libc6 version?
<hbbk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/264009/ my source list
<hbbk> http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-proposed/main libc6 2.9-4ubuntu6.1
<EagleScreen> hbbk: why do u use jaunty-proposed?
<EagleScreen> and jaunty-backports?
<EagleScreen> you only should use it by real need
<EagleScreen> packages un proposed and backports are usually broken
<StateS> Hiya, I'm running Kubuntu 9.10alpha4 i386, I believe that there is a bug in the screen edges configuration, what happens is that the entire left hand side of the screen doesn't activate any kind of action whatsoever, but the edges on the right hand side work just fine, also the middle top edge doesn't work, but middle bottom edge does...
<EagleScreen> try to use libc6 version in jaunty
<StateS> is this a known bug?
<hbbk> don't remember :( but I should had a good reason :)
<StateS> arg
<hbbk> how to get back ?
<StateS> damnit... I really need to start reading the topics... my bad
<EagleScreen> hbbk: some package managers allow you to go back to other package version
<EagleScreen> hbbk: they are synaptic and aptitude
<hbbk> I only use aptitude on CL
<EagleScreen> hbbk: you can do it with aptitude
<EagleScreen> but hbbk, break libc6 can be dangerous, a lot a system applications use it, it can break all your system, so good luck
<onlooker> Just wondering, does anyone know if Skim is still being developed?
<EagleScreen> hbbk: you shoud disable jaunty-proposed
<hbbk> EagleScreen: ok I'll try that
<EagleScreen> hbbk: all updates in jaunty-proposed will reach jaunty-updates when they are working good
<MidnightDevil> heya
<MidnightDevil> where are the wallpapers i download through the Appearence Settings - Get new wallpapers ?
<hbbk> EagleScreen: everything seem to be ok now thanks
<hbbk> downgraded to 2.9-4ubuntu6
<EagleScreen> hbbk: the recommended sources are only jaunty-security, jaunty-updates and jaunty
<EagleScreen> jaunty-backports and jaunty-proposed can give problems
<hbbk> yes I removed proposed
<MeowKItten> id like to setup a ftp site so i can have friends downlaod files from my machine as well as upload them,is this possibgle? it dosent need to be FTP if thers other option that wuold work.
<Dragnslcr> MeowKItten- sure, you can install an ftpd
<MeowKItten> whats the d stand for?  imhopeing for somehting relitivly simple
<genii> "daemon"
<genii> daemons are processes or programs that run in the background and do fairly particular things like serve web pages or files, etc
<Quasar1048> I've been wondering how to do that as well
<kubuntu_> i just installed Kubuntu 9.04 and i have no clue what to do beign a new linux user O.o
<kubuntu_> being~
<NekawA> what do u want to do
<kubuntu_> Erm im not sure this version of linux is good for a pentium 3 ghs 1 gb ram Laptop
<kubuntu_> its dragging
<kubuntu_> 2 ghz sorry
<NekawA> sure it should be fine..
<kubuntu_> Yea its running fine i guess
<NekawA> if u type 'ps ax' from command prompt u can see all the stuff that's running
<kubuntu_> ok i will do that now
<NekawA> i have a pC that's less specs then that and it's a virtual server w/ 2 virtual machines and it runs fine
<kubuntu_> i just typed ps ax
<NekawA> also if you don't need the 'graphical' version (IE - if the computer is just going to be a webserver or something) then u can remove the graphical interface that would save lots of memory
<kubuntu_> nothing hpnd o.O
<kubuntu_> how do i remove the graphical interface
<NekawA> lol are u in the terminal window?
<kubuntu_> LOl how bout me being a toal noob
<kubuntu_> ill try to go to the terminal O.O somehow
<NekawA> goto 'accessories' should be called terminal
<NekawA> or u can press ALT-F2 and type 'gnome-terminal' (assuming u use gnome)
<kubuntu_> Using KUbuntu 9,04
<kubuntu_> and still nothing >.<
<MeowKItten> kubuntu_: i wouldent remove the graphicla interface unless your well versed with CLI comands
<kubuntu_> FOund the terminal
<kubuntu_> BUt damn its lagging hard
<MeowKItten> kubuntu,id suggest diasbleing desktop qwidgets and compiz if your coputer is performing slow. do you have any programs rubnning? did you set up swap space durihng install? how much ram do you have?
<kubuntu_> i ahve 1 gb ram
<MeowKItten> Dragnslcr: what program would you suggest for a ftp deamon?
<NekawA> well once your in terminal u can type 'ps ax' to look at all the processes, then u can type 'kill #PID' where #PID is the number of the process that came up in ps ax , u can debug that way
 * NekawA likes vsftpd
<kubuntu_> not sure how much swap space was used i jsut selected it to evrything auto
<NekawA> lots of people like pro_ftpd or glftpd is the scene preference
<MeowKItten> is it CLI or gui?
<MeowKItten> niether one is in the repos... ill search for it onine
<Quasar1048> does ctrl+alt+F1 work in kubuntu?
<Quasar1048> If so, do that and a tty console should pop up
<NekawA> MeowKItten: they should be i use a different flavor of linux but apt-get install vsftpd worked for me.. they're CLI
<NekawA> you'll have a hard time finding a GUI FTP client, if u want something GUI i'd recommend get Pro_ftpd, then u can use something like webmin to administer it in GUI
<NekawA> errr, ftp server
<jose> new to linux ...need help with terminal commands
<MeowKItten> huh,why anrt there many gu FTPs?
<MeowKItten> shoudlent be too hard to make
<Dragnslcr> MeowKItten- I don't think I ever found one that I really liked, but vsftpd and proftpd are probably the two most popular
<kubuntu_> Lol i di alt and that f1 thing
<kubuntu_> and i was lost
<kubuntu_> >.<
<kubuntu_> ctrl+alt+f1
<kubuntu_> is it possible that im having this sorta lag because i havnt installed the drivers
<kubuntu_> or soemthing of that sort
<kubuntu_> Directed towards Nekawa
<skibur> hello
<skibur> trying to connect my phone with internet via bluetooth to my laptop
<Stunts> wat brand
<Stunts> the phone i mean
<skibur> 3G LG GR500
<Stunts> o, nvrmnd, i am good at rigging the internet thur on a motorola but not on other brands
<skibur> o ok
<Stunts> anyone here know the command that change the refresh rate when loading the kernel for installing the os?
<Stunts> wow its quiet in here without cor
<wifa> hello
<wifa> how are you??
<wifa> i like know friend
<wifa> s
<Stunts> ?
<Stunts> ok
<Stunts> dont suppose u could answer my question?
<kubuntu_> o.O
<kubuntu_> Dramatic Silence in this HIzzy
<Stunts> yea...
<kubuntu_> LOl
<Stunts> any idea wat command i use when loading the kernal from grub to change the refresh rate?
<kubuntu_> Today is my first day with Linux x|
<kubuntu_> totally wrong person to ask
<Stunts> ive used it before but my laptop hates it
<Stunts> it has weird refresh rate issue, makes the screen start flashing wildly
<kubuntu_> I am trying to figure out why my cpu is @ 100 pct all the time
<kubuntu_> its a clean install
<kubuntu_> :S
<Stunts> and its linux?
<kubuntu_> Kubuntu 9.04
<kubuntu_> with all the Eyecandy
<Stunts> ok im not that great with linux yet, i could name that problem on windows to a virus, but on linux thats highly unlikely
<kubuntu_> LOl
<kubuntu_> i know that
<Stunts> i had that virus and it pissed me off
<kubuntu_> i just dont kno why it is @ 100 pct
<kubuntu_> its making me lag
<kubuntu_> wait now its fine
<kubuntu_> o.O
<kubuntu_> weird
<FloodBotK2> kubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stunts> i hate that
<kubuntu_> dont use enter as punctuation
<kubuntu_> i dont get it
<kubuntu_> was that aPvt message or something
<Stunts> when u type and hit enter every other line
<Stunts> it gets pissed at u
<kubuntu_> Oh lol
<Mamarok> kubuntu_: you type one or two words, then type a new line, don't do that
<Mamarok> Stunts: behave, please
<Stunts> yea or it probly bans u after a while
<kubuntu_> Oh im sorry i didnt realse that would be a problem
<Stunts> wat did i do?
<kubuntu_> is that a bot talking to us or a real person coz im scared :O
<Mamarok> Stunts: watch your language, please, read what you wrote
<Mamarok> I am a real person :)
<Stunts> o sorry, i try not to heavily cuss on irc
<Mamarok> guys, this is a support channel, just avoid thinking aloud and stick to the facts :)
<kubuntu_> Mamrok : any idea how to get rid of this heavy GUi on kubuntu its making me lag
<kubuntu_> the fact is i dont know why it is lagging at all
<Mamarok> kubuntu_: sorry, I just joined, can't tell what version you are talking about and what GUI
<kubuntu_> im talking bout 9.04 Kubuntu im new to linux so i dont have much clue its heavily lagging being a new install, its  apentium 2ghz processor with 1 gb ram with 2.3 gig swap space yet it still lags
<Mamarok> kubuntu_: well, that shouldn't lag, maybe you are just missing some packages. Also you should tell me what is actually "lagging"
<Mamarok> also, what exact version of KDE, the default would be 4.2.2 ?
<Mamarok> also, what graphic card, and do you use the KWin desktop effects?
<kubuntu_> can you tell me how do i find out! im new to this :( sorry
<Mamarok> kubuntu_: just open any KDE application and check teh "About KDE dialog in the Help menu
<Mamarok> the, sorry
<Mamarok> kubuntu_: if you just installed, then it's KDE 4.2.2
<kubuntu_> yes i just got it from the site
<Mamarok> ok, and what exactly is lagging?
<kubuntu_> i have previous windows tracks over my new window which slowly vanishes
<Szadek_> kubuntu_ you should update to kde 4.3 ... 4.2.x it had some problems with performance , and , now im using 4.3 and it is rock solid and stable .
<Mamarok> windows tracks? I am sorry, but I just don't understand waht you mean
<kubuntu_> i jsut got a notification telling me i have 154 updates O.o
<Mamarok> Szadek_: please, let me sort that out first
<Mamarok> Szadek_: if he is new to Linux this needs some checking first
<kubuntu_> let me update all the packages and i will get back to you if you are still here!
<skibur> huh
<Szadek_> sorry mamarok =) ...
<Mamarok> ok
<skibur> deb isn't installed?
<Mamarok> skibur: I am sorry?
<zax> how do i add my logitech webcam ? i cant find a way to do so. i am using ubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> zax: what do you want to use it for?
<zax> zoneminder
<skibur> trying to install blueman on kubuntu
<Mamarok> zax: sorry, I don't even know what this is :)
<Mamarok> skibur: what would that be?
<zax> mabe i is istalled already? is ther away i can list the usb devices connected to the pc ?
<zax> Mamarok: its  CCTV UTILITY
<zax> sorry for caps
<skibur> bluetooth manager
<Mamarok> zax: right, there are some bluetooth problems as it seems, pleae check that:
<Mamarok> !bluetooth | skibur
<ubottu> skibur: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<zax> how do i list succesfuly installed devices ?
<Szadek_> skibur >>> http://pastebin.com/macdba5e
<Mamarok> zax: hf should show you all mounted devices
<Mamarok> in a konsole
<zax> hf
<zax> unknown command
<Mamarok> zax: sorry, a type, it's df actually
<Mamarok> df -h makes it more readable
<zax> thanks
<zax> it seems to only show storage devices
<zax> iwant to see how to call my wecam
<zax> like dev\video\
<skibur> szadek, couldn't find Blueman
<Mamarok> zax: oh, you want to check for a usb webcam, sorry, I mixed up stuff
<zax> :)
<zax> yeah , any idea ?
<toski> hi...im new to linux and wonder if there is a irc channel in swedish?
<rosco_y> I'm putting IDE drive and CDROM drive on same ribbon, which should be master, which should be slave?
<Mamarok> zax: normally plugin it in should make it show up in the settings of any application that can handle a webcam
<Mamarok> rosco_y: it doesn't really matter, but put the HD as master
<rosco_y> Mamarok: ty, does having an additional sata drive change that equation?
<Mamarok> rosco_y: everything you add after is set to slave
<Mamarok> it really does matter only if you have two hard disks, as those are storage devices
<rosco_y> Mamarok: does the physical location (middle/end points) make a difference?
<Mamarok> no, not at all
<Dragnslcr> Depends on the jumper settings on the drives
<Mamarok> well, you don't really need that with SATA
<rosco_y> Mamarok: thank you very much...I'll proceed with caution :)
<rosco_y> Dragnslcr: I have my jumpers set to "auto" as much as I know how
<Mamarok> !info blueman
<ubottu> Package blueman does not exist in jaunty
<Dragnslcr> Do you mean "cable select"?
<Mamarok> skibur: because it is not in the official repositories
<rosco_y> Dragnslcr: yes, thank you
<rosco_y> Thank you peoples, with my fingers crossed I hope to be back online soon....
<Dragnslcr> See if the cable has tabs on it that say "master" and "slave"
<rosco_y> yes, my cable does, and it kind of worries me
<Mamarok> skibur: if you use KDE 4, there is kdebluetooth
<Dragnslcr> If the drives are set to cable select, I think the connector at the end of the cable is master and the connector in the middle of the cable is slave
<Dragnslcr> I don't have an IDE cable handy to check
<rosco_y> I have one of those round MSI cables, and the midpoint is labeled "Slave", which is unfortunate because that's where I stuck my HD--should I move my drives?
<Dragnslcr> Or you can set the jumpers on the drives
<rosco_y> put my HD on the end, and my CDROM in the middle labeled "slave"
<rosco_y> if I set the jumpers to "Master" and "Slave", it will override the position on the cabel?
<Dragnslcr> I would, but I'm not sure if it really matters. The BIOS might be smart enough to figure it out
<Dragnslcr> It should, yeah
<rosco_y> Thank you, it would be sweet if I could boot up without too much hassle
<Dragnslcr> Yet another reason that SATA is so much better
<skibur> mamarok, it doesn't pick up my phone an pair for internet
<rosco_y> I'd love to be all sata, but then I'd love to have my own sys admin too
<Szadek_> skibur : in that pastbin text , you have to execute 3 commands , i forgotten to say to you should add the repository wich is     deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/blueman/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<Szadek_> man , that one sucked .... sorry for that
<Dragnslcr> If it doesn't boot correctly, at least you'll know what to try first to fix it
<rosco_y> bye peoples....see you later I hope :()
<Dragnslcr> Good luck
<rosco_y> Dragnslcr: ty
<rosco_y> ty all
<Stunts> any1 no wat command u use to change the refresh rate from grub?
<Szadek_> skibur : http://pastebin.com/m53e1a53d : do that and you'll get blueman working =D easily
<Szadek_> and yes , i find blueman the nicest bluetooth application to manage my nokia 5800 ... kbluetooth didnt went well for that .. dunno why .
<Szadek_> imagining you are using it for the mobile phone , blueman should work easily .
<Aison> hello
<Aison> my kde is allways crashing with nvidia drivers on an ION Atom machine :(((
<Aison> no idea why
<Szadek> are you using desktop effects ( kwin ) ?
<Aison> Szadek, yes, but I can't disable it, because everytime I try to start system settings, it hangs
<Aison> and there are newer drivers from nvidia, but ubuntu have got just the old ones
<Aison> 185 are newer
<Aison> maybe there's some overlay for apt with newer drivers
<Szadek> aison you should this , is the easyest way to disable the effects : righ click open menu with mouse , on the top of a window and select configure window behavior , and then , uncheck desktop effects and see if it helps
<Aison> Szadek, I can't open ANY window ;)
<Szadek> hit alt+f2 , then click on the second icon of krunner , there you have a window
<Szadek> but , if you are using kde 4.2 , try this : alt+f2 and then kquitapp plasma and then run again krunner and writh plasma , there should be an incon appearing so you can start it again
<Szadek> but , if you are using kde 4.3 , instead of kquitapp plasma ... it is kquitapp plasma-desktop instead ... to run again plasma , on krunner : plasma-desktop
<Aison> wee, worked ;)
<Aison> but on nvidia.com I read that newer drivers no longer crash
<Aison> so maybe I should try those
<Szadek> yes
<Szadek> yes you should =D
<skibur> Szadek,  thanks for the help
<Szadek> skibur : you're welcome
<skibur> now to see if it picks up my phone
<marco_> does kde 4.3.1 has performance improvment compared to 4.3.0?
<Aison> mark__, I think not
<Aison> at least it's not slower ;)
<Stunts> anyone know the grub command to change the diplay refresh rate before kernel loads?
<Stunts> any1?
<caseyd> anyone have  time to teach a linux newby how to install the .tgz file from this site, http://www.phunland.com/wiki/Download
<EagleScreen> lets see caseyd
<EagleScreen> dowload the file
<caseyd> got it
<EagleScreen> go to a terminal
<EagleScreen> or extract it with Ark
<caseyd> when i double click the file it prompts me to choose a program
<EagleScreen> double click on kuubntu?
<EagleScreen> what is your kubuntu version?
<caseyd> oh no, when i double click on the .tgz file, but only when in the firefox downloads window
<caseyd> i have the newest kubuntu, downloaded it yesterday
<jtheuer> did anyone had this error: ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1522:(bluetooth_parse_config) Unknown field slave ?
<caseyd> anyway i have terminal up, and i've also extracted it
 * the_madman waves
<the_madman> Hello everyone.
<EagleScreen> okay
<EagleScreen> now cd in
<the_madman> So I wondered if the 2.6.30 kernel is available for (k)ubuntu yet, since in Gentoo it had better support for suspending then previous versions...
<EagleScreen> yes the_madman you have it in ubuntu-kernel ppa
<caseyd> alright, i'm cd'd in the the directory i extracted, is there a preferred place I should extract it to
#kubuntu 2009-09-03
<caseyd> *should have extracted it too, like what's the normal spot you would do it
<EagleScreen> caseyd: lets see the README file
<the_madman> EagleScreen: Cool, I'll have a snoop round for it. Thanks.
<caseyd> EagleScreen: it doesn't really tell you how to do it... I figured maybe there was a normal procedure for .tgz files
<EagleScreen> yes there is
<EagleScreen> it is ./configure; make; sudo make install
<EagleScreen> but this is different
<caseyd> ahh okay
<mozar> salut la planete hi the world
 * caseyd writes that down =)
<EagleScreen> caseyd: i think this is already compiled, you only need to run it
<caseyd> oh okay
<mozar> y a des french
<caseyd> know how to run it heh?
<caseyd> if you got a program that was already compliled and such, where would you put it on your harddrive?
<EagleScreen> caseyd: first lets try to run it
<EagleScreen> try ./phun
<EagleScreen> look http://pastebin.ca/1552087
<caseyd> that's what I got aswell
<caseyd> i'll try and find those
<caseyd> so if it worked, where would you put it?
<EagleScreen> a local program as this should go in /opt
<caseyd> ok
<caseyd> thanks =)
<EagleScreen> caseyd: put it better in /usr/local/
<EagleScreen> and you can make a symlink of the executable in /usr/local/bin
<caseyd> ok
<caseyd> how would I add it to my start menu
<the_madman> Meh, looks like too much trouble. Guess I'll leave it to Karmac...
<Stunts> anyone know how to change the display refresh rate from a grub command?
<EagleScreen> caseyd: Right clock on K-Menu -> Menu Editor
<caseyd> awesome
<caseyd> hey it works! thanks so much EagleScreen.
<EagleScreen> caseyd: does application run for you?
<caseyd> yep
<caseyd> had to install those two missing libraries
<EagleScreen> do you have a 32-bit system?
<caseyd> yep
<mozar> ok
<caseyd> do you have to restart Application Launcher after you edit it or something, I added something under Games and Games isnt showing up at all
<LuisJa> for some reason when i try to write a hotmail with shiretoko the big white box to write the body of the mail is freezed, the click doesnt appear inside it (cant write anything inside it), letter font and size are also freeze (most buttons freezed)
<LuisJa> someone knows whats happening
<gabex> yo =)
<gabex> i think i like KDE4 even better than mac os x...
<gabex> and that says something
<dschulz> hi all!
<dschulz> does anyone knows why the patch that fixes the kde bug 186745  was not applied in kubuntu packages?  Riddell ?
<dschulz> upstream bug report is at https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=186745
<dschulz> it seems that is fixed in Arch, Gentoo, etc
<dschulz> but i still can reproduce
<dschulz> http://i27.tinypic.com/2mqmc0n.png
<dschulz> is a snapshot I took
<Dragnslcr> dschulz- probably because Ubuntu didn't backport the fix
<dschulz> Dragnslcr aha.. that's what i thought
<dschulz> i hope gets included soon.. and we don't have to wait to 4.3.2
<Dragnslcr> Is there a bug report in Launchpad for it? If not, the Ubuntu devs might not even know about it
<dschulz> Dragnslcr: i'll see
<dschulz> Dragnslc: filed a bug report in launchpad. Thank you for the suggestion
<Someuser> is there anyway to reinstall ati drivers using the live cd?
<Someuser> hello?
<LuisJa> eaglescreen are u there?
<Lichte> I don't think I like this quassel
<Lichte> I just uncommented backports in the apt sources and Amarok got updated......it has a problem in that it starts every single song 7 seconds in......anyone have that problem or know how to fix it?
<Someuser> Guess i'll just do a clean reinstall seeing how getting help isn't happening.
<Lichte> I just uncommented backports in the apt sources and Amarok got updated......it has a problem in that it starts every single song 7 seconds in......anyone have that problem or know how to fix it?
<Lichte> wow, I clicked on the Part button and Quassel crashed.........nice
<marco> report that BUG!
<marco> Lichte what KDE are you using?
<marco> bugs.kde.org
<marco> go there
<Lichte> marco: the one that came with kubuntu
<marco> 4.2.3
<marco> go an update for 4.3
<Lichte> marco: the default one
<Lichte> marco: will that fix amarok too ?
<marco> update for 4.3
<marco> probably
<Lichte> marco: I'll give it a try
<marco> Kde 4.3 has fixed up many bugs!, aproxx 10.000
<Lichte> I read that
<Lichte> so is this Quassel the default irc client now ?
<Lichte> I've never even heard of it
<marco> probably
<Lichte> great
<marco> Lichte: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1
<Lichte> marco: I've already been to that page
<LuisJa> before i used konversation, now i found quassel and i love it
<LuisJa> i am loving it lol
<BugsBunnyBR> hello all, I had updated my kde 4.3 to kde 4.3.1 and some plasmoids stop to work..someone knows why?
<darthtuvok> BugsBunnyBR: happened to me as well
<darthtuvok> Remove them then readd them
<darthtuvok> do not reinstall them, just remove from the desktop and readd them via plasma
<BugsBunnyBR> now is working, I guess is because a rebooted the machine..anyway..thanks..
<darthanubis> np
<darthanubis> 4.3x is solid
<BugsBunnyBR> just one thing..the microblog..after I configure it ..still show me the "configure" button
<BugsBunnyBR> do you know about it?
<Mewtwo> What's a decent alternative wireless manager? I can't get the Plasma widget to connect, despite setting the right options.
<yoos> I use wicd: http://wicd.net/
<Mewtwo> Aha, thanks
<yoos> np
<darthanubis> Today marks its 40th birthday! In fall 1969, computers sending data between two California universities set the stage for the Internet,
<Mewtwo> apparently, it conflicts with network-manager
<vivid> hello, i have an issue with my plasma-desktop.  whenever i right click on an item on my desktop, plasma-desktop crashes and restarts.  is there anyway to fix this?
<yoos> @mewtwo: yeah but that shouldn't be much of a problem
<yoos> it just removes the plasma widget
<yoos> which you can reinstall later (which, in turn, will remove wicd)
<Mewtwo> I don't see wicd anywhere
<yoos> you'll have to edit your repositories
<Mewtwo> not exactly sure how to do that. :|
<yoos> mk
<yoos> from terminal
<yoos> execute:
<yoos> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<yoos> and add:
<yoos> deb http://apt.wicd.net jaunty extras
<yoos> I assume you know how to use vim?
<yoos> once you've added that, run:
<yoos> wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Mewtwo> haven't used vim much before
<vivid> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mewtwo> just used nano
<Mewtwo> output just said "OK", yoos
<Mewtwo> apparently wicd... still isn't installed
<yoos> yeah what that last command does
<yoos> is add a key
<yoos> (i'm not too familiar with how repositories and keys work either, but)
<yoos> now you can search apt
<yoos> after updating it, then install
<Mewtwo> still can't find package wicd
<yoos> did you update?
<Mewtwo> I'm about to just try the netbook remix thing
<Mewtwo> still on 9.04
<yoos> I meant
<yoos> update apt, run:
<yoos> sudo aptitude update
<milo_> please who can help me to resize my desktop view?
<Mewtwo> oh, sorry
<Mewtwo> there we go, it's workign
<Mewtwo> Depends: python-urwid but it is not installable
<yoos> mk
<yoos> hmm
<yoos> does it give a reason why it's not installable?
<Mewtwo> nope
<yoos> try installing it manually
<yoos> that is, sudo aptitude install python-urwid
<Mewtwo> reports that it needs to get 0B of archives... hmm
<Mewtwo> argh...
<yoos> strange.. :)
<Mewtwo> what is it that Linux wants to always be broken around me
<Mewtwo> always something that doesn't want to work
<yoos> haha it happens to me often as well
<yoos> but it works out in the end
<vivid> isnt that the fun part?
<yoos> try reinstalling it this time
<yoos> aptitude reinstall should do it
<Mewtwo> 0b again...
<Mewtwo> ugh
<Mewtwo> I'll just see if 9.10 works
<yoos> try running wicd to make sure it's actually not installed
<Mewtwo> wicd: command not found
<yoos> ah
<yoos> sorry I couldn't help more :(
<Mewtwo> if 9.10 doesn't work I'll have to screw around with Backtrack
<Mewtwo> (which seems to work fine... there's a "wireless assistant" in it that I use)
<nilsson> does anyone here have any experience with fglrx+xrandr?
<airy> whats the problem?
<nilsson> airy, I can't get my dual-head working correctly
<bypass> bypass
<bypass> hey all
<airy> ah, never tried to set dual head with ATI. currently using dual monitors with nvidia card.
<corigo> When Adept Package Manager tells me there are 8 blocked updates, why are they blocked and how can I install them?
<airy> corigo: sometimes apt-get upgrade installs them.
<nilsson> airy, like I was saying...
<nilsson> I'm trying to get a dual-head setup
<nilsson> second monitor rotated
<airy> are you using compix/fusion?
<nilsson> no, kwin
<nilsson> kubuntu jaunty
<airy> did you check this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158686
<nilsson> no, but it looks good
<nilsson> thanks
<nilsson> airy++
<airy> hope it helps you :)
<nilsson> airy, I noticed that looks a little old (2006)
<airy> just that topic was started in 2006
<Johninlex> hey does anyone have time to help me set up kubuntu
<Johninlex> I have made the switch from Ubuntu but everything is backwards
<Johninlex> on Kubuntu
<kubuntu_> I need help trying to locate my Hardware and see if i need drivers! some one kindly help a new linux user
<nilsson> kubuntu_, try running: kdesudo jockey-kde
<kubuntu_> it says no propreitry hardware in use on thi system
<airy> i hope he doesnt looking for "My Hard Drive" icon on "My Computer" :)
<kubuntu_> :( This Support Room dosent seem to do me any good
<airy> kubuntu_: are you looking for an icon or smtng like that for accesing your harddrive?
<kubuntu_> SOmething like that yes
<kubuntu_> i jsut want to know if i have my drivers installed because i seem to be having some sort of un explainable lag
<airy> KDE Menu > Computer > Root
<airy> KDE Menu is similar to start menu
<kubuntu_> Yes i saw that but how do i figure this driver thing out im trying to see if i have a radeon driver installed
<airy> *nixes are different from windows, there is motomot equivalent of device manager
<caseyd> im trying to install gmail-plasmoid-0.7.9.plasmoid ... I just get the error that it can't install, I have the newest version of kubuntu.. anyone in here use it?
<kubuntu_> And where is this Motomot
<airy> iim sorry i mean there is no motomot device manager application on linux
<kubuntu_> Oh so are u telling me i cannot find if the drivers are installed ?
<kubuntu_> thats hard to bileave :S
<airy> "KDE Menu > Application > System > Hardware Drivers" helps for components which has custom drivers
<airy> most of drivers are embedded in kernel or kernel modules
<kubuntu_> It says No Propriatory drivers in use on this system
<airy> so all components of your hardware need no custom drivers
<kubuntu_> I see
<kubuntu_> Can u tell me how to install firefox lol im new to all of this
<airy> open a terminal
<airy> type this: sudo apt-get install firefox
<airy> also alt+F2 will bring you a popup to run commands/applications by typing
<kubuntu_> i have this lag when i scroll down pages and play flash movies in firefox i have no clue whats wrong i thought it would be the drivers, would anyone know what i have not done!
<airy> kubuntu_: what is your vga card?
<kubuntu_> Radeon 7000 32MB
<airy> are you using fglrx?
<kubuntu_> i am new to linux no clue what that is :(
<pteague> is there something that needs to be running in order for kate to work correctly?  for some reason when I try to use the open file dialog it's messing up...  i.e. no open dialog & if i alt+tab to some other window, then alt+tab back it doesn't repaint kate because it's still stuck...  i tried this last time to run it from a terminal to see if i could get it to dump some errors & i'm getting nothing after the initial `$ kate`
<Mewtwo> it's too bad there's no netbook remix of Kubuntu 9.04 as far as I'm aware
<LuisJa> hello can someone help me?
<LuisJa> java page says i dont have the recommended java installed
<LuisJa> but i dont know how to install the recommended
<LuisJa> hello?
<LuisJa> hello?
<Quasar1048> Did you check synaptic for the package?
<LuisJa> yes but there is a lot of java packages ¬¬
<LuisJa> which one
<LuisJa> ...
<Quasar1048> I'm looking to see what I installed
<areay1> ok so i see on the kubuntu site that kde 4.3 has been released, and that it's such a good idea to upgrade to it
<areay1> and i see the screenshots and cool videos
<areay1> and i make the decision to upgrade
<Quasar1048> sun-java6-jre,sun-java6-fonts,sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-plugin
<areay1> i'm now looking at a default kde background and a mouse cursor
<Quasar1048> and if you need anything else, it should tell you...
<areay1> is that directed at me Quasar1048
<Quasar1048> no, at LuisJa
<areay1> oh
<LuisJa> dude
<LuisJa> so
<LuisJa> all those are installed
<LuisJa> still i dont got recommended version
<LuisJa> i wanna play runescape
<Quasar1048> Firefox?
<LuisJa> yes
<LuisJa> restricted extras already installed
<Quasar1048> yeah, that gave me trouble too...
<areay1> now i understand that the packages aren't supported by canonical, blah blah blah.... but kubuntu.org recommended the upgrade, and now my kde is ruined... my computing experience is now limited to wiggling my cursor around
<Quasar1048> cant remember right off the top of my head how I fixed it..
<areay1> and getting to login to the fancy new kdm
<areay1> was the suggestion to upgrade some kind of inside joke?
<areay1> my pc is now essentially unusable
<LuisJa> do this
<LuisJa> sudo kill upgrade
<LuisJa> sudo moo
<LuisJa> lol
<areay1> thanks for your input LuisJa
<LuisJa> hahahaha
<areay1> would anybody else like to contribute any of their wisdom?
<LuisJa> i cannot still fucking play rune
<areay1> you suck
<areay1> almost as much as runescape
<areay1> but not quite
<Quasar1048> areay1: I know nothing about KDE, sorry..
<LuisJa> lolz?
<LuisJa> i am combat lvl 81 ;)
<areay1> this is #kubuntu, right?
<LuisJa> and runescape rocks ;)
<areay1> c'mon  people i've already had my damn nick stolen
<LuisJa> u started the discussion :D
<areay1> lol
<Quasar1048> LuisJa: command: cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins && ls
<Quasar1048> what does that come out with?
<LuisJa> holda 1 sec
<melissa> so, audio don't work
<melissa> it does on every other distro I have tested, what's up
<Quasar1048> brb
<LuisJa> http://pastebin.ca/1552321
<Panko> driver issue?
<LuisJa> EI
<melissa> (including ubuntu jaunty, and opensuse)
<melissa> any way I can track down this audio driver issue and fix this?
<melissa> I used to use alsa before, what does kubuntu use?
<LuisJa> pulseaudio
<melissa> can someone walk me through fixing pulseaudio?
<Panko> Do you know what your sound card is?
<melissa> not a clue, it's a toshiba laptop :(
<Panko> Log in as root, do lspci.
<melissa> k
<Panko> It should be listed as audio device.
<melissa> I grepped for audio and sound, and nothing
<Panko> You shouldn't need to use grep, it's not that long of a list...
<melissa> I don't see any sound devices on the list
<melissa> a few amd things, a few ati things, and a couple realtek things
<melissa> let me stick it all in a pastebin
<Quasar1048> that looks good, LuisJa...
<Quasar1048> you seem to be one of the unlucky ones.
<melissa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/264176/
<Quasar1048> does the java appear under "extensions" in firefox?
<areay1> can anybody here shed any light on failed kde 4.3 upgrades
<Quasar1048> if so.. then the only thing I can tell you to do is re-install, possibly downgrading to jre5
<Quasar1048> it seems to be more stable... but I got 6 working find somehow...
<Panko> melissa: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<melissa> oh XD I'm blind sorry
<Quasar1048> sorry I cant be of more help... I'm here looking for help myself. :)
<Quasar1048> good night everyone!
<Panko> Nevermind. I just found it.
<Panko> Is there any way to make Kubuntu's version of KDE more like Gentoo's?
<melissa> omfg...
 * melissa facepalms
<melissa> it was muted
<melissa> XD
<melissa> thanks panko, take it eas
<melissa> easy
<FloodBotK1> melissa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> melissa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panko> Yeah...
<areay1> anybody here upgraded to kde 4.3
<melvi> hello
<melvi> i need to find some expert in network manger-->vpn set up..
<melvi> can anybody help out?
<melvi> exit
<Panko> ?
<rabidweezle> does kubuntu do kernel updates correctly as in, does it automagically edit my /boot/grub/menu.list?
<rabidweezle> it did a kernel update but when I rebooted it only shown 1 kernel on the list, and on regular ubuntu it would list the old kernel and the new one
<rabidweezle> checking /boot, the only kernel I see is vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rabidweezle> night of the netsplits!
<rabidweezle> welcome back splitters
<marc-andre> hiho
<marc-andre> i'm in karmic, and since now 4 weeks i don't have the plasma desktop anymore, despite all the daily updates... do i need to delete some config files manually for reactivating the plasma desktop ?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<marc-andre> i'm in karmic, and since now 4 weeks i don't have the plasma desktop anymore, despite all the daily updates... do i need to delete some config files manually for reactivating the plasma desktop ?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nareshov> o
<nilsson> how can I upgrade to karmic alpha?
<marc-andre> i'm in karmic, and since now 4 weeks i don't have the plasma desktop anymore, despite all the daily updates... do i need to delete some config files manually for reactivating the plasma desktop ?
<jonah1980> hey guys a backport update kernel has killed my machine, how do i install the kernel version down from the update from terminal. -15.49 instead of -15.51...
<alvin> jonah1980: Did you remove your old kernel? I suppose not. Just boot with the old one.
<shahul> ho frnz/.
<shahul> hi frnz..
<shahul> is possible to run winCVS in linux?
<shahul> anybody tell me please?
<tdn> How do I play a DVD in Kubuntu 9.04? When I insert the DVD, nothing happens...
<alvin> tdn: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html
<raj3186> guys
<raj3186> my ktorrent webui isnt working properly
<raj3186> after logging i see nothing else than a blank display
<tdn> alvin, I have tried these instructions. But nothing happens when I insert the DVD.
<alvin> tdn: Should there happen something? That's actually what I expect. Your system shouldn't bother you with questions when you insert a medium. What do you see in the nice 'Devices recently plugged in' plasma widget thing?
<tdn> alvin, nothing.
<tdn> alvin, it is empty.
<alvin> tdn: aha, then your disc isn't recognized. Maybe a non-standard format or a defective drive/disc? Look in the output of 'dmesg'
<tdn> alvin, nothing in dmesg.
<tdn> alvin, I can play this disc in Windows on the same machine.
<tdn> So it should not be defective.
<tdn> alvin, I just tried starting Kaffeine and clicked Play DVD. It works. But it is still not the the Recently inserted devices.
<alvin> I wonder if a DVD has to be mounted in order to play.
<alvin> Maybe you can try to mount it manually
<alvin> td: $ isoinfo -d -i /dev/cdrom might give you some info about the format
<tdn> alvin, http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1382.html
<alvin> tdn: I see "BAD RRVERSION" there. A small search points me to bug #57796
<alvin> Maybe there is your problem.
<alvin> Shouldn't ubottu give a short description?
<zorael> In which package is asoundconf? It doesn't seem to be installed by default in Karmic
<alvin> zorael: '$ dpkg -S adoundconf' will tell you it's in alsa-utils
<alvin> zorael: Sorry, that should be '$ dpkg -S /usr/bin/asoundconf'
<tdn> alvin, the "fix" of this bug report is: "Both images are violating the Rock Ridge standard. You need to make a bug report against the utility that created the images." I am a bit disappointed in this. Maybe this DVD does vialoate this RR thing, but it does work fine in Windows and in a DVD player. So if we want t large user share, we cannot just tell people that this thing does not conform with standards, if it does work fine in other OS'es.
<zorael> alvin: Only if the package is installed, no?
<zorael> else I'd need to use apt-file and index all packages' contents
<alvin> zorael: true. That's why I did it myself
<alvin> tdn: Violating standards is pretty serious ;-) It shouldn't be encouraged.
<tdn> alvin, I agree. But if the majority of DVD players and operating systems does support this, then Kubuntu should also. Then it is a defacto-standard.
<alvin> tdn: It depends on how well the violation of the standard is documented.
<tdn> alvin, of course.
<alvin> It should still be punished by not using the software that violates the standard. Let's take the example of Outlook's TNEF attachments. This is causing grief for years and years... Apple mail can't read them. Apple shouldn't fight back by making unreadable DVD's.
<trg> everyone useing tmpfs and ecryptfs for /home ????
<trg> need help
<trg> cant decrypt if i overlay my Hdd-Home with my Ram-Home
<kaddi_> my pc is stuck to lowest brightness setting and I can't seem to change it. The settings can't be changed through the system settings, what else can I try?
<trg> driver?
<trg> if you have nvidia card and the propitary drivers try nvidia-settings
<trg> ati should have an analoug
<trg> or check  manpages with:  man xorg.conf
<trg> maybe there are options you can use
<trg> JEMAND MIT ECRYPTFS UND TMPFS FÜR /HOME???? JEMAND IRGEND JEMAND ? HEEEEELLLLLLLPPPPPPPPP
<llutz> !de | trg nicht schreien und ->
<ubottu> trg nicht schreien und ->: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<trg> sorry worng tab
<kaddi_> is there a way in kate to comment out several lines at once. eg place % in front of 15lines with one command?
<ravimaddula> hi my package manager is not working
<ravimaddula> during instalation of skypee got error displaying unkown error
<NekawA> what error i installed skype it worked fine first installed the .deb then did apt-get install -f and it fixed the few dependencies
<user_> hi
<user_> any one?
<homy> Hi! Is there a good usenet client? I looked at KNode (which is integrated with Kontact I think, but it is. on the one hand, very complicated and on the other seems to lack simple features like deleteing articles (that are spam and I don't want to see all the time). Thanks.
<llutz> slrn
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<homy> llutz: uhm, it seems slrn is cli?
<llutz> sure
<homy> I'd prefer something graphical that integrates with kde.
<llutz> homy: usenet is text, so why should one need gui/mounse?
<llutz> mouse
<homy> Well, I also use a graphical email client although emals are only text too.
<llutz> homy: try mutt :) sry i don't know any reasonable kde-usenet-client
<kaddi_> is there a way in kate to comment out several lines at once. eg place % in front of 15lines with one command?
<bryan> How do I start networkmanager?
<kaddi_> bryan: have a look at start->programs->internet you should see an entry for knetworkmanager
<bryan> Is there a terminal command?
<bryan> kaddi_: is there a terminal command?
<kaddi_> bryan: yes, but I don't know it, as I use wicd. Maybe networkmanager-kde or knetworkmanager, I don't know
<bryan> kaddi_: i dont see that option. :(
<bryan> does any know how to get network manger running?
<bryan> kaddi_: just restarted and now it works. i was afraid since last restart was really rough.
<cumulus007> Hi, are there already KDE 4.4 packages in the kubuntu-member-kde4 ppa?
<chisel_> my screen is bouncing slightly in firefox. any suggestions?
<chisel_> the window frame is stationary, but the contents are bouncing. also, firefox will lock up more and more lately
<chisel_> all these ppl here and nobody has any suggestions?
<lakis1982> hi .. i have installed kubuntu and i installed vlc on it...  when i insert a dvd movie , the device notifier pops up and it says i have 3 options : 1.open dvd with dragon player , 2. burn dvd with k3b , 3. open in dolphin .... how can i add an exstra option so that the dvd movie by default open with vlc player ??    please help
<lakis1982> hi .. i have installed kubuntu and i installed vlc on it...  when i insert a dvd movie , the device notifier pops up and it says i have 3 options : 1.open dvd with dragon player , 2. burn dvd with k3b , 3. open in dolphin .... how can i add an exstra option so that the dvd movie by default open with vlc player ??    please help
<hannes_eee> how to get 0846:4240 netgear usb wlan dongle to work. in 8.04 it worked with ndiswrapper. but now i removed ndiswrapper because it won't work and also p54usb doesn't allow me to connect
<rosco_y> When I try to run some games, I get "Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual"  Does anyone know what I should do?
<rosco_y> I also note that when I try to run "glxgears" I get "Error: couldn't get an RGB Double-buffered visual"
<rosco_y> glxgears used to work for me
<rosco_y> how do you look at your list of unsupported drivers in jaunty?
<Huulivoide> How can i get the cups configuration page to use in jaunty, i cannot acces it from localhot:631
<mahmudi> 2
<Fieldy> !firefox3
<ubottu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to ff3
<Fieldy> !ff3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff3
<Fieldy> what'd you tell me about it then...
<kaddi_> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<kaddi_> maybe?
<Fieldy> danke
<Fieldy> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<harjot> how would i loaunch an app on another computer using ssh?
<polis> hi
<polis> for kubuntu italian chan?
<avihayb> h
<Dragnslcr> !it | polis
<ubottu> polis: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Brian___> i dunno what i did but knetwork manager doesnt start when i login anymore where do i goto fix this
<alvaro__> hola
<alvaro__> alguien habla espaòol
<genii> !es | alvaro__
<ubottu> alvaro__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zizzone80> ciao a tutti
<genii> !it | zizzone80
<ubottu> zizzone80: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<zizzone80> devo rendere eseguibile un comando cosa devo fare?
<Morydd> Any suggestions for getting an external HDD recognized? lsusb shows an entry for it, and the device notifier sees it, but attempts to mount it as /media/flash
<Morydd> 'df' does not show it at all.
<james_lan> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knew what package provided passkey-agent for pairing bluetooth, as I'm trying to pair an audio device and the kde bluetooth applet will not allow connection to audio devices.
<james_lan> morydd, click on it in the device notifier, that will mount it and launch dolphin in it's directory.
<Morydd> james_lan: it doesn't. it opens the /media/flash directory
<james_lan> do: dmesg | grep sd and look for it.
<Morydd> james_lan: VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdb1
<Morydd> So, I probably need to install ntfs tools.
<james_lan> Morydd: what filesystem is it?
<james_lan> New, or?
<Morydd> New. 1TB purchased today.
<rosco_y> Is anyone here using the open source ATI drivers with the Radeon HD 3300 Graphics subsystem?
<Morydd> fdisk shows HPFS/NTFS
<rosco_y> lol Known_problems--love your nick
<james_lan> It's probably prefomatted ntfs then, you can either fdisk/mkfs it to something else or install ntfs.
<james_lan> Does anyone know what package in kubuntu is supposed to work with pairing audio devices? (command line, or kde)
<jonah1980> hey can anyone please help, an update has killed my computer, i just get a black screen, how do i downgrade my kernel to 2.6.28-15.49?
<Fri13> jonah1980: did you remove the earlier OS?
<jonah1980> Fri13: i just did an updates from backport repo one day and then it wouldn't boot, but i can't boot from a different kernel in grub as i need 2.6.28-15 for the intel chip in my machine to work... but synaptic updated from -15.49 to -15.51 and that kernel won't work, so how do i apt-get the other back??
<Fri13> jonah1980: first you need to find out is there an older OS release available with apt-cache search 2.6.28-15 (or what release you want). And then there is a command to downgrade package.
<Fri13> jonah1980: but the older OS release is easy to install because it should not conflict with the newer release at all.
<Fri13> jonah1980: and you should always keep older release of the OS stored on GRUB as wel.
<jonah1980> Fri13: so how do i do that search then?
<jonah1980> Fri13: i have older kernels in grub, but they're 2.6.28-14 as 15 got updated. as the package is 15-generic, not the .version number on end...
<Fri13> jonah1980: on commandline, become to the root with "su" command or do it with sudo, as "sudo apt-cache search 2.6.28"
<Fri13> jonah1980: and unless the kubuntu repositories does not keep older. You can always google it and install manually.
<jonah1980> Fri13: but that just gives me the generic, there's not mention fo the .49 or .51 etc on end. just 2.6.28-15-generic, i need 2.6.28-15.49
<guest53783> how do i grep with a - in the beginning?
<guest53783> i tried grep "-", egrep "-", egrep '-', grep '\-', egrep '\-', none of them worked
<Fri13> guest53783: have you checked you do not have anykind alias from the grep itself, with just "alias" command?
<guest53783> Fri13: pici in the other room figured it out. i need to use grep -- \-xxx $file
<Fri13> jonah1980: I do not know then how to get older OS release. The Ubuntu's way to rename OS packages is littlebit stupid anyway ;-)
<Fri13> guest53783: Okay. It works me stright away as grep -.
<guest53783> :) thanks anyway
<Morydd> Okay, reformatted my drive to ext3. kubuntu still is not mounting it correctly. It shows up in dmesg, but nothing for /dev/sdb1 in either mtab or df
<Byron> Hello everyone
<Byron> I installed a new HDD with XP on it for my x-plane setup. How can I upgrade/update GRUB for this change?
<Fri13> Morydd: you formatted it as Ext3 and what is it's entry on /etc/fstab file?
<Fri13> Byron: you can edit manually the /boot/grub/menu.lts file. Add new entry for new drive and check the partition numbers correctly.
<Byron> Fri13: How do I check the partition numbers and device info for the menu.lst file?
<Byron> I also need to find out how to stop Kubuntu from freezing every time. Happens all the time since the new video card
<Fri13> Byron: you can use gparted application to find it's name.
<Fri13> number, sorry
<Byron> Fri13: OK. I'll do that right now
<Fri13> Byron: the GRUB use stupid way to think that all numbers start from 0. So first HD and first partition is (0,0)
<Morydd> Fri13: Ah, I suspect that's the problem. The entry in fstab is for vfat (my thumb drive)
<Fri13> Byron: first HD, second partition is (0,1)
<sena> Byron: try also fdisk -l
<Fri13> Byron: and if you have it now as second drive, it is (1,0) and so on.
<sena> Byron: it gives you very usefull info for the partitions
<Morydd> Should I just dump that line and let kubuntu handle it automatically? as it seems to do when the thumbdrive shows up as /dev/hdc1
<Byron> Fri13: Thanks.
<Byron> sena: Thank you. I will try that as well
<Byron> What is the 'map' listing?
<Byron> There are 2 of them
<Byron> sdb1 would be hd0,0?
<sena> Byron: you need to edit only menu.lst to setup which os from which partition should boot
<sena> Byron: in the menu.lst there are examples that are commented with #, check them out
<Byron> got it
<Byron> Just rebooted and I'm good to go :)
<Byron> thank you both for your help.
<sena> Byron: you are welcome, have fun : ))
<Byron> sena: I will be having so much fun with X-Plane :) It's only a matter of time before I get my private pilot's license
<Byron> I also just bought the flight controls, so I'm psyched
<Morydd> Is there a way to make auto-mounted drives writable by users, rather than root, automatically?
<Fri13> Morydd: yes, I just dont know how to do it on Ubuntu.
<javier_> Hello, everizing in spanish please
<avihayb> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<avihayb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MTGap_> I can't seem to find kdevelop in the repositories, how do I install kdevelop4?
<Dragnslcr> I don't know if there's a repository for KDevelop4 yet
<MTGap_> so do I have to build it from source
<Dragnslcr> Oh, wait, maybe that is it
<Dragnslcr> !info kdevelop-kde4
<ubottu> kdevelop-kde4 (source: kdevelop-kde4): An integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.9.91-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1901 kB, installed size 5516 kB
<Dragnslcr> That might be the beta
<MTGap_> yeah that seems to be it, I wonder why I couldn't find it with apt-cache search
<MTGap_> hmm it can't find that package
<MTGap_> ahh found the problem. my universe repository somehow got disabled
<MTGap_> Thanks got it working
<champignon> Yo gangster
<IvinBare> Boa noite
<skreech> Hi
<skreech> Looking for some help with a series of annoying apt-get errors
<skreech> Nothing critical
<skreech> I just want to get rid of them :)
<skreech> http://pastebin.com/f31d8074
<noen> skreech: try rename /usr/share/pixmaps/kpresenter.xpm to something else?
<skreech> Errm
<skreech> ok that's a kludge but fnie
<noen> the package managers will probably fix this dependency issue, but it looks like two packages tries to install the same file
<skreech> It is
<skreech> bah it's a databse driven app
<skreech> it doesn't care if the file is there or not as long as it's in the database that the file should be there it will stop
<noen> send a mail to the package manager (or maillist) ?
<noen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/+login
<Stunts> anyone here lnow how to fix grub to load under a certain refresh frequency? cause my laptop refuses to load on what ever frequency its using, as well as any monitor i have hooked up
<NekawA> i believe that's in xorg.conf not grub but I could be wrong
<NekawA> i definitely remember defining refresh rates in xorg.conf
<Stunts> i mean in the grub kernal line
<Stunts> if it helps im using an old laptop with a chips and tech 69000 gfx card
<Stunts> thats so old that intel owns them now
<skreech> noen: I did already I just want to know how to override this
<skreech> Stunts: Yeah grub has cheat codes
<Stunts> you happen to know which one i need?
<skreech> Not off the top of myhead butit's probably a VGA=option
<Stunts> or where the xorg.conf is, cause im using install along side windows till i get this workin grite
<Stunts> all the vga options didnt include refresh rates
<Stunts> er the ones it showed me i mean
<DIavolOro> italiani?
<skreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<skreech> Stunts: Pop into #grub and ask
<Stunts> ok
<Stunts> well, every1 is silent in there
<avihayb> anyone experiencing issues with samba? my smb and smbfs mounts are soo unstable...
<BluesKaj> avihayb, I just rediscovered smb4k ..it's very stable so far , and doesn't crash
<BluesKaj> bbiab , gonna switch to tha laptop , tired need to rest
<avihayb> humm, I'll have alook, thanks
<avihayb> !info smb4k
<ubottu> smb4k (source: smb4k): A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2120 kB, installed size 4536 kB
<avihayb> well, now I have another problem, I don't have a panel on kde4 (no plasma)
<skreech> avihayb: do you have krunner?
<yoos> avihayb: if plasma-desktop is running, try right-clicking on the desktop and "Add Panel"
<avihayb> yoos: I think I killed it after I saw no panle
<yoos> heh then try running plasma-desktop
<avihayb> skreech: if by krunner, you mean if I get a run dialog by pressing alt+f2, then yes, howerver it's useless
<skreech> as in you saw no panel and you killed it or you right clicke and had no option to add a panel and killed it?
<skreech> avihayb: type plasma-desktop
<avihayb> I saw the plasma service, but no panel. I wondered what would happen if I sent it the hangup signal....
<avihayb> skreech: I can't type in it, I have a bug in qt apps tha makes them start ignoring the keyboard compleatly. I'll no what i'll do. I'll write it in another program and copy paste it, how very annoying...
<skreech> What? What bug is that?
<skreech> What version of Qt are you running?
<avihayb> I didn't find any info on that bug
<Warlock_> anyone know how to make the temp folder larger ??? Problem being is this was once a dual boot system.I took the other partition out but now it is not large enough for me to do 5 gig tasks..It only has 3 gigs of space
<avihayb> libqtcore4 is of version 4.5.0-oubuntu4.1
<avihayb> BluesKaj: thanks for the advice, I wanted to mount, not browse, but I now noticed that samba4 is available, I'll try it out soon. thanks
<yoos> avihayb: that keyboard ignoring bug happens to me too sometimes, though I can't reproduce it reliably :|
<yoos> but it's never happened with krunner...
<BluesKaj> avihayb, smb4k will mount whatever network shares are available
<avihayb> yoos: me three. any more information on it? I only "met" another person on irc with the same problem, and it occored with a laptop
<avihayb> well, I found out what the problem is, I ran out of disk space a few days ago, and the config files for plasma are empty. someone should really fix that no disk space causeing settings to be erased
<yoos> avihayb: yep, I'm on a macbook. I think it happens mostly with dialog boxes, like when you save a text file with kate.
<yoos> if I recall correctly, restarting the application fixed it
<yoos> or a reboot
<yoos> hasn't happened since KDE 4.3.0 though
<Warlock_> anyone know how to make the temp folder larger ??? Problem being is this was once a dual boot system.I took the other partition out but now it is not large enough for me to do 5 gig tasks..It only has 3 gigs of space...The front used to have a ntfs partation but now it´s formatted for linux
<yoos> Warlock: folders have no size limit; do you mean the partition size?
<avihayb> Warlock_: can you better explain what you did with the partitions?
<yoos> if so, you must boot from another OS and change the size of your linux partition
<Warlock_> Nope when for example I try to burn a dvd to my system it give me an error message that the temp folder does not have enough space..It has 3.78 gig when I need 5.9...I have a 20 gig hard drive onboard with a terrabyte drive outboard
<Warlock_> Iḿ using kb3
<yoos> Warlock: what's the output of "df -h ?
<yoos> whoops
<yoos> "df -h"
<Warlock_> Yes it is
<Warlock_> output is usb
<avihayb> I'm guessing that /tmp is mounted with the root folder and the rest of the OS on a small partition, and that's where the problem is
<Warlock_> Your correct avihayb
<Warlock_> How do I fit that or use another space as the temp folder
<Warlock_> fit=fix
<yoos> you have to resize
<Warlock_> genii already did that for me
<yoos> hmm
<Warlock_> I still get the same message
<Warlock_> that was how we took windows off this machine
<Warlock_> he resized the partition after he removed windoes
<Warlock_> then formatted it
<yoos> do you have more than 5.9 GB free space?
<Warlock_> OMG> yea like 10 gig of free space
<Bloodstar> Okay, that's ... pretty odd
<Bloodstar> I can connect to unsecured wireless networks just fine, yet WEP encrypted networks I can't
<Bloodstar> (using the Plasma widget)
<Warlock_> I also have 500 gig of free space on the terrabyte drive yet it will not let me do anything cause of the free space issue
<avihayb> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 816 kB
<Warlock_> Bloodstar I had the same issue....It was fixed by loading the driver in windows dual boot then linux found it and used that and still does
<Warlock_> Mine was on the hotlist as a problem one and I got around it that way
<Bloodstar> hmm
<Warlock_> Even tho I´ve removed windows it still uses that driver without an issue
<Warlock_> Genii hooked mine up but that is what he did
<Bloodstar> I don't think it's an Aspire One-specific problem then
<Warlock_> Any suggests with regards to my issue yoos ??
<Bloodstar> It's not so much the wireless is broken altogether, though
<Bloodstar> since I could connect to my college's unsecured
<yoos> you said the output for "df -h" is usb, which doesn't make much sense to me :|
<yoos> I get something like this:
<yoos> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<yoos> /dev/sda1              40G  7.3G   31G  20% /
<FloodBotK1> yoos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yoos> sorry, been a while since last time on IRC :)
<Warlock_> np...
<Bloodstar> of course it could also be the fact that I'm running it off a USB disk, but I'm really hesitant to repartition my netbook's HD
<Warlock_> Let me look at df-h again and I´ll show you
<Lorthirk> hello. i have a fresh install of kubuntu on my desktop. the pc is connected to a router via an ethernet cable, but the connection doesn't show up in Network Manager... what can I do to set static ip on my interface??
<Warlock_> command not found yoos
#kubuntu 2009-09-04
<yoos> there is a space before the hyphen
<Warlock_> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Warlock_> /dev/sda5             8.8G  5.3G  3.1G  64% /
<Warlock_> tmpfs                 249M     0  249M   0% /lib/init/rw
<Warlock_> varrun                249M  356K  249M   1% /var/run
<Warlock_> varlock               249M     0  249M   0% /var/lock
<FloodBotK1> Warlock_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Warlock_> udev                  249M  164K  249M   1% /dev
<avihayb> woops...
<yoos> haha
<yoos> okay
<yoos> see that first line, /dev/sda5
<Warlock_> yes
<yoos> it's mounted on /
<yoos> and has only 3.1G available
<avihayb> Lorthirk: does your router support dhcp?
<Warlock_> k yoos how do I fix that
<yoos> you said you deleted the windows partition, but did you remember to extend your linux partition into the unformatted space?
<Lorthirk> yes, and indeed it obtains the ip from dhcp, but i need to change dns and gateway
<avihayb> I mean, does it it run a dhcp server?
<Lorthirk> i have a quite complicated situation here :)
<Warlock_> Not sure if it was done or not...How would I do that ?
<Lorthirk> yes, it's serving as a dhcp
<yoos> boot into another OS with a partition editor
<avihayb> so you need to use a dns and getway that arn't supplied by the rowter?
<Lorthirk> exacty
<Warlock_> I have one in linux
<yoos> I use either an Ubuntu LiveCD or a gparted livecd
<Lorthirk> *exactly
<yoos> you can't do it while you're running off of the partition you want to edit
<yoos> you have to unmount it
<yoos> which requires using another OS
<Warlock_> I have an editor onboard within jaackalope
<Warlock_> I can use a live cd
<yoos> use a livecd
<Lorthirk> but the connection isn't in network management
<yoos> to edit it while it's not mounted
<avihayb> and I'm guessing that getting the router is not an option
<Warlock_> Thank-you yoos....
<Lorthirk> no
<Lorthirk> you see
<yoos> no problem Warlock_
<Lorthirk> i have an usb umts dongle
<Lorthirk> which is connected to another machine
<Lorthirk> and i need this machine to share the connection
<Lorthirk> in ubuntu was pretty straightforward, the problem is that i don't have the connection listed under network management even if it's present in ifconfig
<avihayb> if it was easy with ubuntu, I'd recommend you install the ubuntu network applet
<yoos> hm just fyi, I use wicd to manage my network connections: http://wicd.net/
<Lorthirk> but i can't go out on the internet without changing the gateway :(
<yoos> what do you mean?
<Lorthirk> the question is, is there a reason for network manager to not display my connection?
<yoos> avihayb: you mentioned earlier that you had that problem with ignored keyboard inputs
<yoos> just wondering, have you had any problems with display updates?
<yoos> like patches of the screen not being updated
<avihayb> yoos: only when using compiz
<yoos> hmm
<Bloodstar> cool.
<Bloodstar> "bloodstar is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported."
<avihayb> Lorthirk: as far as I care to know, the default network manager that comes with kubuntu is broken. it has been for a frw distributions...
<Lorthirk> oh, cool
<Lorthirk> so, what should i use?
<Bloodstar> How would I add myself to that? I don't want to have to log back into "ubuntu" every time I want to install something :|
<avihayb> and if you managed to do it with the ubuntu network manager without entering the dns and gateway manually, I can suggest you open a terminal, run ifconfig just to see a list of your interfaces, and then run "sudo dhclient <interface_name>" or just "sudo dhclient"
<neversfelde> someone with Jaunty around, who is willing to test new knetworkmanager?
<avihayb> Lorthirk: as far as I see, the community is divided between nmapplet, and wicd
<skreech> neversfelde: Invite to the devel channel ? :)
<skreech> Bloodstar: That's not DE dependent if you aren't there in KDE you aren't there in Gnome either
<chrisinajar> so.... I did a dist-upgrade and managed to break absolutely everything, including the automatic removal of most of the kde3 apps including kate, and making it so that i can't install anything anymore........
<neversfelde> skreech: hehe, you have jaunty?
<avihayb> chrisinajar: me too
<chrisinajar> avihayb: yay!
<Bloodstar> the same desktop environment is in "ubuntu" and I can run things just fine on that
<skreech> neversfelde: Yes but I'm currently trying to unfutz apt
<skreech> Bloodstar: what is the command you are running?
<chrisinajar> kdebase-workspace-bin made everything go kaboom
<neversfelde> skreech: k
<Bloodstar> I was doing "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant" to see if I didn't have it, but apparently I do
<skreech> Bloodstar: you have sudo or have wpasupplicant ?
<Bloodstar> argh, I know wireless works and my card's supported... I was on a connection earlier
<Bloodstar> I apparently have wpasupplicant
<skreech> chrisinajar: tried to fix it?
<chrisinajar> skreech: working on it.... it doesn't want to install, which is making this pretty difficult :P
<chrisinajar> so i currently lack kdebase, i'm pretty sure...
<chrisinajar> surprised my session hasn't exploded yet... alt-tab stopped working, but that's about it...
<Bloodstar> if only I could get this thing to connect to a WEP-encrypted point
<avihayb> well, my upgrade process was interrupted by a well timed rare 30 sec power outage. the solution was to reinstall from disk
<avihayb> *disk->cd
<chrisinajar> mine wasn't
<chrisinajar> mine just failed
<chrisinajar> and mega failed
<chrisinajar> then removed everything
<FloodBotK1> chrisinajar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrisinajar> then continued to fail
<chrisinajar> oops, sorreh, force of habit
<marco_> italiani???
<avihayb> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<navetz> does anyone know if kde4 has anything like ksnapshot from kde3.5 ??
<skreech> chrisinajar: You may have to remove somethings first
<yoos> navetz: same app :)
<skreech> Bloodstar: What are you using to connect?
<avihayb> navetz: I can't distingusih between kde4's ksnapshot, and kde3's
<chrisinajar> skreech: it appears to have already done that, kde-window-manager and kdebase-workspace-bin conflict eachother...
<Bloodstar> the Plasma widget
<chrisinajar> skreech: they share a file, so dpkg is like "NOU!"
<skreech> chrisinajar: override that
<chrisinajar> oohh, how do you do that?
<chrisinajar> --force?
<skreech> sudo dpkg -i --overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager*deb
<skreech> where * is replaced with your actual deb file
<skreech> Bloodstar: try wicd
<Bloodstar> I ran into issues installing it last night
<Bloodstar> it conflicted and wouldn't install, if I'm remembering correctly
<yoos> with network-manager?
<Bloodstar> I'm pretty sure
<avihayb> navetz: I just ran them side by side. the kde4 version uses the new kde4 wiget, but they look the same, and function the same
<yoos> that's just the plasma widget
<skreech> Bloodstar: it replaces the plasma widget
<chrisinajar> skreech: it removed kdebase before in a fit of rage, so neither install now :P
<chrisinajar> skreech: even with force
<skreech> The upside is that it turns on at bootup so you don't need to login to get onthe network
<chrisinajar> fun!
<skreech> chrisinajar: what's the conflict?
<Bloodstar> time to install it then
<Bloodstar> gotta switch back to the ubuntu account
<yoos> remember to add yourself to sudo!
<chrisinajar> skreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/264699/
<Bloodstar> not sure how, yoos
<yoos> run "sudo su && visudo"
<chrisinajar> skreech: apt got really really mad before......
<Bloodstar> I'm pretty new to everything
<chrisinajar> oohhh, my icons are going away slowly :D
<chrisinajar> that's fun!
<yoos> there should be something like
<yoos> username    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Bloodstar> as output?
<Bloodstar> I didn't get any output
<skreech> chrisinajar: :) can you install irssi?
<chrisinajar> skreech: already on it
<chrisinajar> skreech: on a screen session on a VPS :P
<skreech> Great
<chrisinajar> yep, irssi is definitely awesome.... Once konsole finally craps out i'll be jumping over to TTY :P
<kubuntu_> i need help with something
<kubuntu_> is anyone out there who can help a new linux user
<skreech> So chrisinajar you need to find the highest aprt of the stack and fix that
<skreech> install libqtgui4
<kubuntu_> [ added "option" "AccelMethod" "XAA" to my xorg-config file ]  I need somone to tell me how to do this?
<chrisinajar> done.....
<chrisinajar> haha
<skreech> now try a -f install
<skreech> kubuntu_: You added it already?
<chrisinajar> yep
<chrisinajar> done
<kubuntu_> No i read it on a forum
<kubuntu_> i want to know how to add it
 * chrisinajar does a dist-upgrade...
<chrisinajar> Let's see how it breaks this time!
<skreech> kubuntu_: IN your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file under the Section for your video card
<avihayb> kubuntu_:  what's your favorit text editor?
 * skreech allows avihayb To lead the charge
<avihayb> *favorite
<chrisinajar> skreech: btw, apt-get install kdebase-workspace-bin fixed it...
<kubuntu_> I am sorry i am new to linux i wouldnt know how to answer you all! i read that this [ added "option" "AccelMethod" "XAA" to my xorg-config file ] would solve my lag problem with the Ati cards
<skreech> chrisinajar: Yep The one highest in the stack needs to get sorted out. I'm amazed that aptget upgrades work at all
<chrisinajar> skreech: followed, obviously, by a apt-get -f install..... I dunno why it randomly decided to work that time... musta been all the dpkg i was doing...
<kubuntu_> there fore i am here asking how to go thru with it
<avihayb> kubuntu_: can you open a konsole window?
 * skreech winces
<chrisinajar> skreech: the whole time i was talking to you i was on packages.ubuntu.com finding and reinstalling the packages that said it conflicted with, one by one......
<skreech> can't you at lease kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<kubuntu_> Yes i have opend it
<skreech> least
<skreech> chrisinajar: Probably just needed to ensure the top one gotinstalled as I said
<kubuntu_> avihayb: i have opened the KOnsole
<avihayb> kubuntu_: ok, type: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 * skreech smacks avihayb 
<avihayb> kubuntu_: note that the x is a CAPITAL X
<skreech> avihayb: kdesudo
<chrisinajar> skreech: yeah, it was just being a silly billy i guess....
 * chrisinajar logs out and back in... Lets hope for the best!
<skreech> chrisinajar: KDE is a complex beast :)
<skreech> chrisinajar: do a dist-upgrade again
<skreech> I normally do tow just in case something went missing
<avihayb> kubuntu_: you will be prompted for a password. enter your login password
 * skreech hits avihayb again
<kubuntu_> avihayb: xorg.conf - kate has opend up
<avihayb> kubuntu_: you should now have the xorg.conf text file opened in the kate text editor
<kubuntu_> avihayb: Yes it is opened
<avihayb> there should be about three sections: section "<something>"
<kubuntu_> monitor screen device
<skreech> !kdesudo > avihayb
<ubottu> avihayb, please see my private message
<chrisinajar> skreech: i did already, before i logged out and back in again..... Kde 4.3 succesfully installed! w00t!
<kubuntu_> monitor screen device serviceflags .. these are the sections
<avihayb> great, as far as I know (from my own xorg.conf) you want to add your option line in the device section
<chrisinajar> skreech: thanks for the hand-holding through the painful painful process of angering the apt gods...
<kubuntu_> i wanted to add this "option" "AccelMethod" "XAA" to my xorg-config file,
<kubuntu_> how do i add it
<chrisinajar> awe, kde integration of pidgin and firefox don't appear to be working... anyone know what package that is? I know i've seen it all pretty like before......
<kubuntu_> this is what it shows here
<kubuntu_> Section "Device"
<kubuntu_> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<kubuntu_> EndSection
<FloodBotK1> kubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<avihayb> skreech: yes, I know, I just don't use it myself, so I forget it exsists. I'll take care to use it next time, the slap was enough
<avihayb> kubuntu_: ok, under the identifier line in the device section, add the new line before the EndSection
<kubuntu_> avihayb: Yes i have done that!
<avihayb> if you replace my ; for enters, you should get Section "Device";         Identifier    "<something>";          option       "accel Method"      "exa"; EndSection
<avihayb> bahh, too late
<chrisinajar> anyone know what package makes pidgin and firefox look at KDE4-ish as opposed to all 1990's GTK... I know i've seen it, and it doesn't appear how it should on my computer......
<skreech> qt-curve?
<genii> chrisinajar: apt-cache search qt | grep gtk                  results might be useful
<jeff___> hi
<_JuJuBee> I cannot find the hp printer setup tool  Where is it?
<_JuJuBee> hplip is already installed but there is no menu item for it.
<genii> _JuJuBee: Do you have package hplip-gui installed?
<avihayb> _JuJuBee: any chance it shows up as an icon on your systray ?
<_JuJuBee> genii : thanks for pointing that out.  It was not installed
<genii> np
<_JuJuBee> genii : unable to find appropriate su/sudo utility to run hp-setup
<genii> _JuJuBee: Haven't seen that one yet
<chrisinajar> genii: found it, installed it, didn't help... i even restarted X.... meh, not a big deal...
<_JuJuBee> genii : me neither til now.
<_JuJuBee> My daughters computer... it works fine on mine...  same version of kubuntu....
<genii> chrisinajar: If I recall it requires to be selected also someplace like in Themes. It's been a while since i had to remember
<genii> _JuJuBee: Try for experiment: kdesudo hp-setup
<genii> (may be trying for gksudo or such)
<dbc254> Genii still researching?
<chrisinajar> genii: found the configuration in systemsettings, thanks!
<genii> dbc254: If I recall your issue is kdm/gdm xsession?
<genii> chrisinajar: np
<genii> dbc254: Complained of no xsession, says loading default with a confirmation box, etc?
<genii> dbc254: Or this may be another user, if so please restate the original problem and I'll work on a solution
 * genii makes more coffee
<avihayb> say, is there a graphical "theme" editor for kde?
 * avihayb thought that genii only sips beer...
<genii> avihayb: Coffee during work hours, beer on recreational time
<avihayb> :->
<avihayb> well the desktop effects applet, claims that if I select extra effects, I'll need to put on a pair of sunglasses. except for shadows, wobly wobly windows and an "improved" task switcher, I can't see anything blinding...
<LuisJa> i got some problems trying to play runescape
<LuisJa> i already installed sunjava6
<LuisJa> but it says runescape cannot start properly because its not allowed, and when i try to check my java in java page it says i dont have the recommended java, can someone help me pls?
<avihayb> !info runescape
<ubottu> Package runescape does not exist in jaunty
<LuisJa> i got some problems trying to play runescape
<LuisJa> i already installed sunjava6
<LuisJa> but it says runescape cannot start properly because its not allowed, and when i try to check my java in java page it says i dont have the recommended java, can someone help me pls?
<LuisJa> hello???
<genii> LuisJa: There are people here. Just likely no one who knows your answer right now.
<LuisJa> ...
<LuisJa> this is what i have to do to install the recommended java
<LuisJa> http://pastebin.ca/1553356
<LuisJa> pls i need a step by step explanation :S
<LuisJa> dont understand that cd thing, it says the directory doesnt exist
<LuisJa> oh by the way, i tried "su" command
<LuisJa> but it says autentification failed
<genii> LuisJa: Ubuntu does not use rpm, it uses deb
<LuisJa> oh LOL
<LuisJa> but there is not a deb in the download list :S
<genii> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<LuisJa> !Dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<genii> LuisJa: Dapper will soon be obsolete and the fact the bot gives is old
<LuisJa> DAMN no way, i already have sun-java6-jre installed, but i still have the "runescape its not allowed problem"
<LuisJa> but why java says i dont have the recommended?
<genii> LuisJa: I saw a bug report about this
<LuisJa> uhh?
<genii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/371676
<genii> But it offers no suitable solution
<shadowhywind> hay all I am setting up a new laptop. It has been a while since I have and have a random question. What is the "rule" for a swap drive. Yes I want to get hibernate/standby working
<genii> Twice the ram
<LuisJa> no genii
<LuisJa> *addition*
<LuisJa> Jagex's Runescape issued a patch that resolved this problem. The problem appears to have been with the game's Java.
<LuisJa> not true, i still have the problem
<genii> LuisJa: Thats why I said "But it offers no suitable solution"
<LuisJa> the thing is java page says i dont have the recommended java, and i wanna install than reco, maybe it solves the problemç
<LuisJa> yeh...
<genii> LuisJa: What says result of command: java -version
<LuisJa> http://pastebin.ca/1553370
<LuisJa> i love the pastebin widget lol
<rmrfslash> I'm trying to look in amarok for an equalizer... can't find one. Read online I need something called "Amarok Engine" which is a bunch of plugins for Amarok. Not sure if this is actually what I needs, and I would rather install something from aptitude so that it is managed. Can someone give me any info about this?
<LuisJa> see this also, its the report of what happens from runescape page
<LuisJa> http://pastebin.ca/1553371
<shadowhywind> sorry, got pulled away, why double the size? (ram is at 3 gb)
<LuisJa> genii...
<genii> LuisJa: Download: http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=33884             then make runnable, then run.
<LuisJa> make runnable?
<genii> shadowhywind: To allow room for stuff that was in the swap at the time you hibernated
<LuisJa> how genii?
<genii> LuisJa: chmod +x jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin             then ./jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin       When it gets to the confirm page, use Tab and Enter key to accept the license (does not respond to mouse)
<LuisJa> luis@Kubuntu:~$ chmod +x jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin
<LuisJa> chmod: no se puede acceder a «jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin»: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<LuisJa> cannot access
<genii> LuisJa: You have to execute that in the same directory you put the download in
<LuisJa> i downloaded it in descargas, inside home
<LuisJa> how i do it'
<genii> LuisJa: If all your downloads are going to Desktop then first cd ~/Desktop    if just to your main home then first cd ~/
<LuisJa> LMAO COME ON
<LuisJa> luis@Kubuntu:~/Escritorio$ sudo ./jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin
<LuisJa> [sudo] password for luis:
<LuisJa> sudo: ./jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin: command not found
<FloodBotK1> LuisJa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LuisJa> genii what happened...
<genii> LuisJa: command: ls               shows it there?
<LuisJa> uhh?
<LuisJa> luis@Kubuntu:~/Escritorio$ ls ./jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin
<LuisJa> ./jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin
<genii> LuisJa: The result of: ls             is something like: jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin                ?
<LuisJa> yes
<genii> forget the ./ part right now, that means to run it
<LuisJa> so just jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin
<LuisJa> genii: bash: jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin: orden no encontrada
<LuisJa> genii: bash: jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin: orden no encontrada
<LuisJa> ¬¬
<FloodBotK1> LuisJa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LuisJa> srry doublepaste
<genii> LuisJa: You did: chmod +x on it already?
<genii> (successfully?)\
<LuisJa> genii: chmod +x jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin does nothing
<genii> LuisJa: If it said nothing then it was a success. Linux only reports when there is a porblem, not when things work as they should
<LuisJa> genii: chmod +x jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin does nothing
<navetz> hey does anyone here use quassel?
<LuisJa> oh LOL
<navetz> is there a quick way to switch between channels?
<LuisJa> ok but
<LuisJa> genii: luis@Kubuntu:~/Escritorio$ jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin
<LuisJa> bash: jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin: orden no encontrada
<navetz> also is there a way to copy a persons name so you can reply to them quickly?
<genii> LuisJa: Please, stop repeating and repeating and repeating and repeating.... ;)
<LuisJa> ok
<genii> navetz: I suggest #quassel channel
<genii> LuisJa: First, in English what is "orden no encontrada"
<LuisJa> command not found
<genii> LuisJa: try:  sudo bash <filename-here>
<LuisJa> ok
<LuisJa> oh my god
<LuisJa> i verified my java in java page
 * genii makes more coffee
<LuisJa> it still says i dont have the recommended ¬¬
<LuisJa> is there not a way to uninstall all the java i have????
<genii> LuisJa: Then I'm out of ideas on this for now
<genii> LuisJa: Other than to keep pestering ppl at runescape about it
<LuisJa> ...
<LuisJa> maybe if i uninstall java...
<LuisJa> and install it again...
<genii> It's possible but unlikely to solve
<LuisJa> damn but then?!
<LuisJa> its runescape fault?!
<LuisJa> because in jaunty i could play like heaven..
<LuisJa> also if its my fault i will have to load EVERY, EVERY component of the game EVERYTIME i wanna play, that means 1minute of waiting ¬¬
<genii> LuisJa: Well, at this time runescape is not a part of (k)ubuntu and so you should complain loudly to them, look on their forums for similar issues and solutions, etc
<brian__> does conky run in kde?
<leaf-sheep> brian__: Don't put this on me but I don't see why it shouldn't.
<leaf-sheep> In fact, I think it'll do fine.
<rmrfslash> Can I play AAC on kubuntu?
<rmrfslash> I've installed about 900 GB of crap trying to play songs I bought with my hard earned frickin cash on kubuntu.
<rmrfslash> nothing has worked
<rmrfslash> seriously, what's the trick? what do I need to install?
<LuisJa> genii: its runescape problem, it seems runescape released a new graphic engine runetek5 and its a FAIL
<LuisJa> support sucks, and its not letting users load the java...
 * genii sips and thinks about DRM
<LuisJa> DRM?
 * rmrfslash sips and punches Apple in the face
 * LuisJa is loling
<genii> rmrfslash: Did you look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283   yet? It looks the most promising
<genii> LuisJa: Digital rights Management
<david_trebacz> Kopete is disconnecting from AIM with an unidentified error every few minutes it will reconnect -while MSN stays connected without any problems
<david_trebacz> just started happening a few days ago to an otherwise stable machine running KDE 4.3
<genii> david_trebacz: They may help you more readily in #kopete channel for that
<david_trebacz> Cool thanks -didn't realize there was one
<rmrfslash> crap... i installed something which now VLC can play the files however now no sound comes out of VLC
<navetz> does anyone know why kate is not saving my settings after i exit
<navetz> after i configure kate then exit
<navetz> all settings are reset when i restart
<BluesKaj> do you kde/sudo kate
<selobnilra> anyone help w/ sound?
<Coilette> could a person here tell me how to run a command on login?
<Coilette> nobody ere knows how to set a command to run on all logins?
<Pici> !startup | Coilette perhaps
<ubottu> Coilette perhaps: To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Coilette> almost.. but i need to to make a setting, not launch a program
<Coilette> where is this autostart folder?
<Coilette> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Coilette> had to read that again lol.. thanks pici that does help!
<Coilette> !Dolphin -> Coilette
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Dolphin -
<rubyist> !dolphin
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<Coilette> thanks rubyist, i've forgotten its case sensitive
<Coilette> hehe, how do i run a command in konsole by a link, like an icon
<Coilette> im gonna pull my hair out if i cant turn this stupid single click crap off
<Coilette> i want to double slick open stuff... how do i change it!?
<navetz> is there a way to change your default folder?
<navetz> whenever i go to save something or use a text editor or any program it defaults to /home/name/Documents
<navetz> also is there a way to reinstall the icon set for kde4 ?
<rhkfin> Anyone know if KDE 4.3.1 has the geolocation plasma engine built-in / available somewhere?
<rhkfin> or does it exist yet..
<rhkfin> I mean this: http://andrewcoles.blogspot.com/2009/05/where-am-i.html
<tdn> How do I prevent a server (PostgreSQL) from starting up on each boot? I would like it to only start up when I need it.
<tdn> How do I prevent the Bluetooth device from being enabled? I never use it and would like to save some power.
<rhkfin> tdn: postgre: I'd install sysv-rc-conf -package and run the app on command line and deselect postgre there - and do the same for bluetooth there
<rhkfin> tdn: it looks like this: http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/sysv_rc_conf.jpg
<rhkfin> Each row is a service, each column is a runlevel of the system
<rhkfin> -> uncheck all columns of postgre and bluetooth rows and you should be fine
<avihayb> rhkfin: http://kde.org/announcements/4.3/
<tdn> rhkfin, looks nice. How do I get the same transparent window title bar like this screen dump?
<rhkfin> tdn: somewhere in the kde desktop/layout settings..
<tdn> rhkfin, oh. That did not go well: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1384.html
<rhkfin> tdn: oioi!
<tdn> rhkfin, what does that mean?
<avihayb> rhkfin: look for the string "Geolocation DataEngine"
<rhkfin> tdn: I don't know, something failed.. try sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade and see what happens..
<tdn> [140024.795603] debsums[22072] trap invalid opcode ip:7f10a00607ff sp:7fffa85854e0 error:0 in libperl.so.5.10.0[7f109fff9000+167000]
<rhkfin> avihayb: ok, thanks, I'll check...
<tdn> rhkfin, ok.
<tdn> rhkfin, http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1385.html
<tdn> I get this error when running apt-get dist-upgrade: [140288.747287] apt-get[22989]: segfault at 7faa11eb75bc ip 00007f865c4298d8 sp 00007fff648a47c0 error 4 in libapt-pkg-libc6.9-6.so.4.7.0[7f865c3c8000+bc000]
<rhkfin> tdn: to me that sound's like a major problem.....
 * rhkfin hopes someone skilled would help tdn here...
<tdn> rhkfin, huh?! How could this happen?
<rhkfin> tdn: no idea, something's broken big time..
<tdn> rhkfin, ok. I am a bit worried that this could happen by just installing a package. There must be a way to revert back to the state before I tried installing the package, right?
<tdn> rhkfin, I tried stracing apt-get: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1386.html
<rhkfin> tdn: To me it also sound's like a major problem..
<rhkfin> tdn: sorry, I don't understand that stuff..
<tdn> rhkfin, ok.
<rhkfin> report a bug
<tdn> rhkfin, I'm not sure what to report.
<rhkfin> tdn: check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/22354
<rhkfin> #22354
<tdn> rhkfin, ok.
<rhkfin> tdn: -> clean your sources list and try again
<rhkfin> and add your comments to the thread if it helps.
<tdn> rhkfin, ok.
<rhkfin> [plasma dataengines / geolocation] ok found engineexplorer. The geolocation option has 'location' datasource, nothing else and updating doesn't give me any data..
<navetz> after upgrading to kde4 kubuntu 9.04 vmware fusion no longer works (it is not supported) does any on know of any fixes/workaround to this?
<mohi> hi, how can i upgrade my 9.04 to 9.10 testing?
<avihayb> mohi: follow the instructions in the site http://www.kubuntu.org/ to the letter
<mohi> it was not said. i find that i have to use "update-notifier-kde -d" to do this. this has not been said antwhere. :-s
<avihayb> mohi: you are right, I didn't find any info on it in kubuntu's homepage, but I did find it by following a link in the release notes to ubuntu.com: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<mohi> avihayb: yes but they also have not inplimented the way for kubuntu in thereand it might be thought that we have to install and use update-manager to do this. ;-)
<avihayb> I'm running kde 3.5.10 with desktop effects (compiz auto installed thingy) and I want to select costume effect, and for that I need a plugin manager, like ccsm. what package should I install?
<avihayb> the "ubuntu way" should work for kubuntu too
<mohi> compiz-kde maybe
<avihayb> I have compiz-kde-kde3 installed
<avihayb> I need the gui for selecting what plugins to use
<mohi> no idea :-/
<rhkfin> Anyone here happen to know anything about qt-firefox? Where's it hiding..?
<floh79> Hi, where do I find source-packages (7.10 Gutsy)? I tried with packages.ubuntu.com, but there is no 7.10. Then I tried old-releases.ubuntu.com but I cannot really find it.
<avihayb> I need the gui for selecting wadok, the anser to my question was compizconfig-settings-manager-kde3, and then I got an error message. an ubuntu bug report led me to a fix, and all is well.hat plugins to use
<floh79> Ah... found in: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<floh79> cu
<dwidmann>  rhkfin: looked like it might happen for a while there, but then it  never did ... I have doubts as to whether it ever will.
<noaXess> Zjoin #php
<rhkfin> dwidmann: ok. right..
<dwidmann> rhkfin: fortunately firefox still works ... if you don't feel like using it, there are plenty of other things around too ... arora is making nice progress, rekonq might have a promising future, we might soon have a complete google chrome browser too, oh and Opera 10 is out now too
<rhkfin> dwidmann: I'd need something that can show tabs in multiple rows: firefox + tabmix plus can do it - I often have too many tabs open for one row only.
<rhkfin> rekonq, never heard of, will check
<dwidmann> rhkfin: looks like Opera can do the tab thing you're talking about
<rhkfin> dwidmann: .. and I also respect freedom & liberty -> opera is not an option :)
<dwidmann> True enough
<rhkfin> Firefox 3.5 is not bad but.. I'd prefer qt (with decent file dialogs etc..) also konqueror&webkit's not bad
<dwidmann> not great either ... konqueror fails as a browser IMO (Sure, it can render web pages really well, but that still doesnt' make it a good browser)
<rhkfin> true
<avihayb> rhkfin: there is a plugin for firefox called tabgroups
<rhkfin> avihayb: on Firefox I have no problems with tabs (tab mix plus works fine)
<rhkfin> I'd just like to have some QT-based..
<avihayb> well, you can mess around with the gtk render settings
<lyhana8> hi, i'm running on hardy and I'm trying to switch sound ouput to my usb headphones, how should I do ?
<vhacker> hello
<jeeez1> am not able to log into ubuntu. i installed KDE a day back. now even though i type the right pwd, nothing happens in the login screen. any ideas?
<bestofad> hi all
<Guest17554> hi
<airtonix> i'm keen to start creating some plasmoids using jquery... anyone got some experience with this yet?
<ubuntu> nekdo cesky?
<ubuntu> hallo
<ubuntu> hallo
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubuntu> do you speak czech?
<navetz> can you still compress as zip?
<navetz> i can only see rar and gzip
<navetz> but i dunno if people on windows will be able to open these
<eduardo> hola
<prathap> unable to play videos in any player
<prathap> installed restricted extras
<prathap> Riddell: if i open any media in vlc its disappering
<konfourier> comment ça marche
<konfourier> ??
<alan_> Hi.
<alan_> I have this problem: I got 2 Hard Discs: 1 Pata (with Windows) and 1 Sata (with Linux). How can i choose the disk to boot?
<alan_> In the BIOS i select HARD DISC, but i cant select a specific one.
<alan_> Any ideas?
<bigmack83> I am on ubuntu 9.04, but im trying to use amarok to listen to music. My sound work normally but i get no audio playback when tryign to listen to music in amarok. I have the ubuntu restricted extras package installed and have tried reintalling amarok but no change
<bigmack83> anyone know what i can try/do to get audio playback working with amarok?
<raphinou_> Are there ways to get better error messages from clojure?
<raphinou_> I again lost some time due to an error message "java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: No matching method found: addListener for class eu.webtoolkit.jwt.Signal"
<raphinou_> which is not very clear about what it was looking for
<raphinou_> I had read on this channel that in the furture clojure release it was getting better, but I'm using 1.1 alpha
<skeeter33> anyone know how to get hfs+ to read/write? I have my external mounted, but it's only writable.
<skeeter33> oh, and I disabled journaling in OS X too.
<gopo> hello
<gopo> what's the comand from bash to install adobe flash player?
<gopo> does anyone now?
<eagles0513875> gopo: its sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<shadeslayer> gopo: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<gopo> thx
<eagles0513875> ya that works as well shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> gopo: that gets you all the restricted formats ;)
<eagles0513875> gopo: what shadeslayer said is better it installs all the proprietary codecs and java
<gopo> thank you
<eragon> Hey all:)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> my other self :P
<shadeslayer> eragon: hi
<Dragnslcr> Actually it's flashplugin-installer now
<eragon> I Can't play dvd's when i try to run the dvd i can get to choose Language in lang screen but it stops there.. I have a blueray player and iam on a laptop
<shadeslayer> eragon: same command for you too ;)
<eragon> I wasenthere...:p
<shadeslayer> eragon: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdcss2
<shadeslayer> eragon: libdvdcss2 is a package for reading locked DVD's/BR discs
<shadeslayer> !info libdvdcss2 | eragon
<ubottu> eragon: Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in jaunty
<eragon> :p
<eragon> nice info:p
<shadeslayer> eragon: oh right its in medibuntu
<eragon> hehe tnx.. iam gonna run the command now and have a look
<shadeslayer> !medibuntu | eragon
<ubottu> eragon: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<eragon> allready have that one
<eragon> If its not reset when i updated my kernal
<eragon> Ahh nice it fixed my
<eragon> problem :)
<eragon>   get another problem
<eragon> red squares flying over t
<eragon> the dvd output area..
<shadeslayer> eragon: what player?
<eragon> wait 1 min
<eragon> seems to be a one time deal
<eragon> tryed agein worked nicely
<shadeslayer> eragon: it could either be : a)a video driver problem or 2) the player itslef
<eragon> then it has to be option 1
<shadeslayer> eragon: what card?
<eragon> because the pc is 110 % working..
<eragon>  nvidia geforce 9560m
<shadeslayer> eragon: hmm... nvidia drivers should be working then...
<eragon> yeah it got sorted out just restarted the player..
<eragon> but i cant eject the dvd room
<eragon> oki
<eragon> my "bad"
<eragon> had to use devise Eject from devises:)
<eragon> devices*
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<eragon_> hi
<shadeslayer> eragon: hey
<eragon_> :)
<eragon_> just rsed to get bass:)
<eragon_> when i play sound on max i get a nois:)
<eragon_> :(*
<lettfeti> I'm having some problems with ATI drivers, I've installed by sh ./atidriverpackage but i can't find the catalyst.. there were no problems during the installations
<lettfeti> anyone got some sort of remedy or know about this problem
<cbit> si buenos dias tengo una pregunta necesito trabajar
<cbit> con el compiz en kubuntu
<bazhang> !es | cbit
<ubottu> cbit: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cbit> #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> cbit, /join #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> or /join #kubuntu-es
<cbit> Republica Bolivariana de Venezuela
<bazhang>   /join #ubuntu-ve cbit
<bazhang> najib, please keep any support questions in channel (ie not PM)
<asiakas> 546
<eragon> where must i change desktop backgorund to get diffrent on all desktops?:)
<ahmos> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> is there a reason my amarok only plays 1 track at a time?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> no action on next/prev/track end.
<bochi> Mit* The reason is that Amarok sucks. Try Songbird. Had that same proplem with Amarok and ditched it.
<shadowhywind> hay all I know this is going to be a stupid question. I think I downlaoded the wrong CD. how does one know if they are running 32/64-bit?
<darthanubis> look at what you labeled the cd as after you burnt it?
<darthanubis> MitsuoDeshoDesho: you have to READ the documentation. Of cource it plays more than one song at a time, like playlists?
<eragon> shadowhywind do you have more then 3gb of memory?
<shadowhywind> hehe, just did it does say amd64, but I was sure that lsb_release -a would say something with 64 in it
<bazhang> shadowhywind, what does uname -a say in the konsole
<shadowhywind> ah! thanks bazhang, i used uname -r , forgot about -a
<shadowhywind> i did download the right cd after all 64-bit
<bazhang> okay :)
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> darthanubis, you imply having a playlist of n songs, selecting one and pressing play is not sufficent?
<darthanubis> MitsuoDeshoDesho: seems you have figured out how to play one song already? I thought the question was [10:02] <MitsuoDeshoDesho> is there a reason my amarok only plays 1 track at a time?
<darthanubis> Amarok plays more than one song at a time, hence my previous answer.
<darthanubis> It's not that hard to do
<bochi> The Amarok that comes with Jaunty will only play one song at a time. Check the forums. Many had to install an older version, which still sucks. Try Songbird
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> smart pants, i know it does, but since version 2 it stopped responding to some actions, like clicks the next/prev.
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> and it won't play more than one song every time i hit play
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> it just plays one single song to an end and goes silent
<bazhang> MitsuoDeshoDesho, is this from collection or playlist? trying it out here right now
<darthanubis> You guys don't follow directions very well. Right click your collection, after stopping all playing music. Then click add to playlist. Once you do that, it will play your whole collection, ANY way you please.
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> bazhang, collection, dragged to playlist pane
<bazhang> MitsuoDeshoDesho, hang on, almost at the end of the song :)
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> bazhang, pressing next/prev works?
<bazhang> MitsuoDeshoDesho, I have it on collection; from that pulling up an album plays through fine, next, prev as well
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> mine doesn't =\
<bazhang> MitsuoDeshoDesho, let me dig into the prefs for some clues, hang on a sec
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> xine backend is installed and selected
<bazhang> MitsuoDeshoDesho, that is exceedingly odd; how big is the song database? perhaps a rebuild would fix it
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> bazhang, a few dozens of gigs..
<tonga> alguien habla español?
<genii> !es | tonga
<ubottu> tonga: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tonga> Muchas Gracias, Thanks
<bazhang> MitsuoDeshoDesho, same here; on the same hdd?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> yes
<bazhang> MitsuoDeshoDesho, this is 4.3? I'm still on the standard one
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> amarok 2.1 on 4.3.1
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> 2.0 didn't work either
<bazhang> ah. I'm on Amarok 2.02 and KDE 4.2.2
<MTGap> Could anyone help me with mysql on ubuntu, the my.cnf got all messed up...
<zeljko> hallo
<MTGap> Is there someway I can get mysql to make a new one
<jtholmes> has anyone gotten ipaq h2200 to sync with Kontact under Kde4 on Kubuntu 9.04
<Tm_T> jtholmes: I sync with google calendar
<Tm_T> hx2790 here
<jtholmes> Tm_T, interesting, not familiar w/goog calendar, what about contacts?
<Tm_T> jtholmes: no luck
<jtholmes> Tm_T, thought so, is hx2790  wm2002 wm2003  or wm5/6
<Tm_T> jtholmes: wm5
<Tm_T> jtholmes: I almost got some years ago it syncing but many things is only almost working with my hardware set
<jtholmes> Tm_T, same here
<jtholmes> Tm_T, how do you sync your contacts to the hx2790
<Tm_T> jtholmes: I don't
<jtholmes> Tm_T, thats one way /:
<jtholmes> Tm_T, thanks for the info
<Tm_T> jtholmes: np
<eragon> where must i change desktop backgorund to get diffrent on all desktops?:)
<jimmy51_> hello all.  i'm running linux (kubuntu) on all of my household PC's for the first time and am loving it.  I have some server hardware and am looking to setup an open source alternative to windows home server (nightly documents and system/profile backup... easily restorable).  what should i do?
<MTGap> uh do you want it to have a gui then?
<MTGap> eragon: That isn't possible with KDE 4, I believe it was possible with KDE 3, but there are desktop activities where you can change the desktop background, You'll need to zoom out (cashew > zoom out
<eragon> oki..
<jackdamiels> Got some question. I have kubuntu 9.04 and I never managed to get some new icons. when ever I change them some icons change and major not
<jackdamiels> Is there something that I can do about that
<MTGap> jackdamiels: it depends on the icon theme your using, some icon themes from kde-look are not completely up to date and so some of the icon filenames aren't correct.
<MTGap> jackdamiels: you can fix this yourself, but it may take some time by looking at oxygen icons. (should be under usr/share/icons/oxygen) and comparing it to your icon theme and renaming yours accordingly
<jackdamiels> MTGap I dont understand, what does it mean renaming yours accordingly
<jackdamiels> The problem is that I cant even change the xolor of icons
<MTGap> jackdamiels: okay so you downloaded a theme from kde-look?
<jackdamiels> yes
<MTGap> jackdamiels: so when you switch the icon theme in system settings, not all of the icons change that you believe should?
<jackdamiels> yes, just few of them
<MTGap> jackdamiels: are you sure then that those icons exist?
<MTGap> jackdamiels: in your theme
<jackdamiels> that might be
<jackdamiels> but what with changing colors og default theme
<MTGap> jackdamiels: changing the colors how so?
<MTGap> jackdamiels: the folder colors?
<jackdamiels> yes?
<jackdamiels> if it is posible
<jackdamiels> I manage to set some effects , but that is applied only to some icons
<MTGap> Well, it is possible, one easy thing to do would be to right click a folder > properties > click on the folder icon and browse to the folder you want
<jackdamiels> thati is it
<MTGap> that won't do it globally but for folders individually
<jackdamiels> but how can I do that as roor, because I dont have permission
<MTGap> uh well you could just go to konsole and do sudo dolphin You'll have to be careful though
<Mamarok> MTGap: not just sudo, to start a GUI you need kdesudo, else you run into problems
<Mamarok> MTGap: start a GUI application with administrator rights, that is
<MTGap> Mamarok: uh okay I've never had issues
<Mamarok> MTGap: well, it causes permission issues galore
<Mamarok> also, running GUI apps as root should be used very carefully anyway
<Mamarok> it is rarely needed
<MTGap> Mamarok: yes I know
<konrad_> Anyone else with problem that Project Neon doesn't start since last update a few days ago, and is there no newer nightly build since 20090826?
<konrad_> Sorry, wrong channel :)
<cuco> hi all, which package  will install me qmake+qt4-devel + gcc + whatever?
<cuco> aptitude isntall build-essentials qt4-devel ?
<MTGap> Does anyone know about servicemenus for dolphin?
<Mist_> Is google chrome in the ubuntu repo?
<BluesKaj> Mist_, you can get the url /ppa for chromium at #chromium
<Mist_> ah
<Laeborg> ad
<cumulus007> The new installer look in Kubuntu Karmic looks really neat :)
<Peace-> really?
<Peace-> have you tried?
<Peace-> i have tried karmic but i have not see that , i have tried live cd...
<cumulus007> Peace-: check it out: http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/2318/kubuntu910installer1y.png
<Peace-> ty
<Peace-> oh that
<Peace-> oh ok i haven't tried to install so
<divx> hello
<Peace-> i haven't see
<MTGap> Does anyone know how to have servicemenus for dolphin, I know how to do it for konqueror, I followed these directions but the folders they say to put it under don't exist
<dwidmann> MTGap: what folders did they say?
<MTGap> I was looking at this forum post: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3088743.0
<dwidmann> MTGap: I'm thinking /usr/share/kde4/services/, maybe.
<MTGap> yeah I don't I'll have to fool around with it more.
<dwidmann> hmm, maybe not
<MTGap> There was a lot of services folders that I found
<Dragnslcr> MTGap- I tried messing with one a few days ago, and it seemed to work fine. Let me try to dig up which one it was
<dwidmann> maybe /usr/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus?
<dwidmann> That's it, I guarentee it.
<Dragnslcr> Yup, it is
<Dragnslcr> Was just about to paste that
<dwidmann> huzzah for locate and grep :)
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> I only needed history and grep
<user____> hi!
<user____> I right cliked on my desktop and got to appearance settings. there it said desktop (where you can set the wallpaper), the other option was "Folder View". I was curious what it is and clicked it. Now I cannot undo it anymore.
<user____> What can I do to undo it?
<user____> opening it again and clicking on desktop doen'T change it.
<user____> I want it not to display any folder's content - only tin the default plasma or what it is called - now I have it in both
<user____> anybody can help?
<Dragnslcr> If you click the settings icon in the top right corner of the screen, you can get to Desktop Settings
<Dragnslcr> From there you can change the type from Folder View back to Desktop
<user____> i did
<user____> but clicking on "apply" and closing does not change a thing
<user____> and reopening it, it shows again "Folder View" - or am I to stupid?
<user____> does it need a restart?
<Dragnslcr> I don't know then. What version of KDE?
<user____> a least for changing it to this folder view it needed no restart
<user____> kubuntu jaunty jack
<user____> dunno what kde this has
<MTGap> go to any kde app and in the menu help> about kde
<MTGap> it says what version there
<BluesKaj> trying out quassel , still has the ugly coloured text which i don't feel like resetting
<mateo> hullo
<DonMateo> running Kubuntu 9.04 in VMware now
<user____> kde4.2.2
<DonMateo> same here
<user____> but i don't know how to undo the appearance setting "Folder View" back to "Desktop"
<DonMateo> where did you set it firstly?
 * hamit hi all
<user____> right clicked on desktop bakcround then on "appearance settings" there I changed "Desktop" to "Folder View" and it took effect immediately after hitting "apply".
<user____> If I set it again back to "Desktop" and hit "apply" and "ok" nothing changes however
<DonMateo> that's strange. Mine works okay
<user____> maybe after a restzart it'll take effect. I hope so at least. right now, however I cannot restart.
<user____> I also hit F5 for reloading the desktop and still looks the same
<DonMateo> try relogin if you can
<user____> also: I once saw that someone using slackwere or so could set differetn wallpapers for each of the for desktops.
<user____> is that possbile in kubuntu as well?
<user____> and could I even customize it so far that Desktop # 1 has a different set of icons dispalyed than desktop # 2, 3 and 4?
<DonMateo> I don't think that's possible
<jimmy51_> hello all.  i'm running linux (kubuntu) on all of my household PC's for the first time and am loving it.  I have some server hardware and am looking to setup an open source alternative to windows home server (nightly documents and system/profile backup... easily restorable).  what should i do?
<hiro1> i have a problem, when i try to connect to my old hotmail-msn account with kopete, i just cant. I get the error MSN: Error: basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid. I can use a newer one. I can use the old one with pidgin, and other im-clients. Only kopete has this problem. Anyone has any idea? Google does not give much help...
<Dragnslcr> jimmy51_- I don't know anything about any of the domain management stuff, but if you're just looking for backup handling, you can just setup rsync or rdiff-backup on each computer
<jimmy51_> Dragnslcr: is that an easy to use, GUI app?
<jimmy51_> (something i could talk my dad through over the phone)
<Dragnslcr> I set up rdiff-backup as a cron job. There are probably GUI's for it
<Dragnslcr> I'm not sure offhand what Keep uses on the backend
<Dragnslcr> Hm, I guess Keep isn't maintained anymore
<Brian___> knetwork manager doesnt start when i login anymore where do i fix this
<Brian___> sessiojns?
<shadeslayer> Brian___: um,which KDE release?
<Brian___> kde 4.3  sorry
<shadeslayer> Brian___: 4.3 and onwards knetwork manager has been replaced
<shadeslayer> for the time being... there should be a n/w manager in the system tray
<Brian___> its not there
<Brian___> it was but not anymore
<shadeslayer> Brian___: ok type : nm-applet in krunner
<jimmy51_> thanks Dragnslcr.  I'll look into GUI for rdiff
<jimmy51_> do you feel it's reasonable time/compression wise?
<Dragnslcr> !info sbackup | jimmy51_
<ubottu> jimmy51_: sbackup (source: sbackup): Simple Backup Suite for desktop use. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.5ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 68 kB, installed size 512 kB
<Brian___> shadeslayer: thank you  how do i add thisw to the startup apps
<Dragnslcr> That seems to be a recommended GUI, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<jimmy51_>  sweet
<shadeslayer> Brian___: well add the command to the autostart script
<Brian___> karmic alfa 5 just got realesed  anyone try it yet
<shadeslayer> Brian___: im on alpha
<maximus_> helo
<Brian___> i want to try it last time i did my broadcom driver didnt work
<Brian___> on alfa 4
<maximus_>  sups
<jimmy51_> Dragnslcr: reading that link, it looks like what I want.  i can set up any old network storage server, and dump to it using the sbackup client
<jimmy51_> Dragnslcr: i suppose i could make a bootable USB stick or something that contains the sbackup client, so i could restore to the HDD if it were unbootable
<apparle> I have an intel based motherboard on which desktop effects are not working on 9.04............but they worked on 8.10
<genii> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<apparle> I want to setup a mirror for college use............how to
<shadeslayer> !mirror | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<shadeslayer> apparle: more : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror
<raindog> I'm looking for a good mass audio tag editor like easytag but for KDE.  Any suggestions?
<Ash-Fox> raindog, I use amarok.
<vivek> hi
<raindog> Ash-Fox: I haven't used it for tag editing yet.  I'll look into it.
<Ash-Fox> All you need to do is select all the files you want to edit and right click edit
<Ash-Fox> In amarok that is.
<avihay> raindog: I've once found in synaptic, a package that let's you mount a filesystem that shows files in a tree structure based on theyre tags
<avihay> and moveing files from folder to folder also changes the file's tags
<raindog> avihay: Interesting.
<vivek> hey,,i m not geetin 3d effects on desktop,,can u help
<vivek> i have compiz
<Neelesh> vivek this can be ur gfx driver
<Neelesh> :)
<vivek> i've checked it,,its workin fin
<vivek> e
<Neelesh> what gfx crad u have ? :)
<Neelesh> card*
<Neelesh> hey how can we ping in irc? :P
<Neelesh> whats the comand plz? :P
<vivek> i have intel graphics card
<vivek> dedicated
<vivek> glxgears,,,i dont remember exactly
<Neelesh> vivek im not sure..but maybe the gfx card is not appropriate to display the 3D view :(
<vivek> but somethin like that
<Neelesh> im not sure mate :) u can ask on kubuntu forum :)
<BluesKaj> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<vivek> fine,,buddy
<Neelesh> :)
<avihay> !info pytagsfs | raindog
<ubottu> raindog: pytagsfs (source: pytagsfs): maps media files to an arbitrary directory structure. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (jaunty), package size 57 kB, installed size 384 kB
<raindog> avihay: Thanks.
<coilette> My X is crashing almost at random, and i can induce it... how do i fix it?
<avihay> coilette: can you guess where is the problem? video related/audio related/ memory related
<coilette> No i dont know, it usually crashes when a program loads
<coilette> but it didt do this a few days ago.. but theres been alot of thngs changed since then
<coilette> I may just have to reinstall
<coilette> whats the command to reconfigure X and reset everything to default?
<coilette> or is it recompile.. i forgoten
<faZe> coilette: next time get a backup before u change something... :) would be the easiest way
<coilette> oh i dont really have anything that needs to be restored.. i just want this to be fixed
<coilette> but if i reinstall and it comes back, im right here again
<shadowhywind> hay all random issue, My wireless light keeps flashing depending on internet traffic, any ideas on how to not make it do that?
<coilette> is there a function button on your laptop?
<coilette> i know i have one
 * genii considers advising to cut the LED power leads
<shadowhywind> coilette: the wireless light has its own button, which turns on/off the wireless
<coilette> oic
<shadowhywind> When it connects to my router, it turns blue. But when I say search for something on google, the light starts flashing, till the page loads
<genii> shadowhywind: Normal.
<coilette> hehe whats xservers pakage name?
<shadowhywind> genii: how is that normal?!?! lol, I never had that happen on my old laptop
<genii> shadowhywind: Also it's a hardware thing and not a software thing whether the light shines or not, usually
<shadowhywind> genii: damn! hehe my next question was going to be any ideas on how to make that light change depending on my mute/unmute status
<genii> shadowhywind: On some adapters the light is only to show power is on. so never blink. On most new the light indicates traffic
<coilette> hehe finish this command : sudo dpkg configure... for Xserver
<shadowhywind> genii: ah, my old laptop was 2-3 years old
<coilette> i actually wouldnt mind an activity light for my wireless
<shadowhywind> I should be happy though, I don't have to apply any ugly fixes for the load cycle count
<shadowhywind> My only issue with it, is that the wireless "activity" light is above the keyboard in the middle
<Dragnslcr> There's a real simple fix for problems with blinking lights
<shadowhywind> Dragnslcr: oh?!
<genii> shadowhywind: Put some tape over it :)
<shadowhywind> and no eletical tape
<Dragnslcr> Black electrical tape
<shadowhywind> hehe
<shadowhywind> laptop ist about 6 hours old, don't want to modify it that way just ye
<BluesKaj> duct tape
<Dragnslcr> Duct tape is just slightly overkill, don't ya think?
<BluesKaj> yup
<shadowhywind> (surprise no one said black nail polish)
<BluesKaj> :)
<genii> Those circles from inside paper-hole reinforcement things work in a pinch
<shadowhywind> genii: I might just do that to cover the windows key
<shadowhywind> that or send in to get the free ubuntu logo stickers
<BluesKaj> strange positioning for the wifi activiy indicator, this one has all the lights grouped at the front
<shadowhywind> My old laptop it was up in front on the side
<shadowhywind> this ones just strange, both the power and wireless are right before the screen
<mirko> problem: I recovered some jpeg-files with "testdisk" but the computer could not open them
<mirko> how can I repair this damaged jpeg-files?
<mirko> thks
<Brian____> ok so i just installed kubuntu karmic alfa 5 and when i click on network managment  the wireless tab cant be clicked on
<Brian____> alpha
<MTGap> Does anyone know the location of kopete's weird system tray animation?
<BluesKaj> MTGap, kopete config options
<MTGap> BluesKaj: Yes, but the actual file location for that animation, I would like to change
<MTGap> it*
<BluesKaj> MTGap, dunno if that's possible
<avihay> simlink?
<MTGap> BluesKaj: well of course it's possible it's just an image that is the animation, I need to know where the file is
<Brian____> what network should i use for a broadcom wifi card in karmic koala networkmanager0.7, wicd, or fakenet
<avihay> MTGap: do you have synaptic installed?
<MTGap> avihay: what does that have to do with my question?
<avihay> well, part of the information that the package system holds is where a program installs it's files
<BluesKaj> the executables are usuallyin /usr/bin ,but dunno about kopete...I removed it infavour of pidgin
<MTGap> ok avihay so how do I look at that information?
<avihay> via synaptic it's realy easy to tell where it is because synaptic is by far one of the easyest package managers there are if not the easyest
<MTGap> avihay: yeah ok so what do I do to do that...
<apparle> !kernel
<avihay> run synaptic, type keopet in the search box, right click->properties, go to the installed files tab
<LuisJa> hi, i am not able to play runescape, i am having the exact same problem as this page, is there a solution?
<LuisJa> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=502318
<apparle> where do I start for compiling a custom kernel
<MTGap> cool avihay thanks for the info
<avihay> I don't belive humans were ever able to adept to adept
<LuisJa> ....
<avihay> LuisJa: what is runescape?
<LuisJa> LOOOL
<LuisJa> ...
<LuisJa> an internet game :)
<LuisJa> than used java :)
<LuisJa> uses*
<MTGap> lol finally found it... couldn't find it before because it is a .mng file
<mirko> anyone knows how to fix jpeg-files, recoverd with "testdisk"?
<genii> LuisJa: We went through this runescape issue yesterday. Please don't keep re-hashing it here.
<LuisJa> yah but
<LuisJa> the bug is reported
<LuisJa> and it seems is not runescape fault...
<LuisJa> cause...
<LuisJa> its only in linux ¬¬
<LuisJa> i used a vista laptop and it worked fine
<genii> LuisJa: At this time nothing more can be done for you in this issue, at least in this channel.
<LuisJa> can i lol?
<mirko> ..
<mirko> does anybody know how to fix jpeg-files, recovered by "testdisk"?
<mfvegas88> hello i am trying to figure out how to file transfer over irc can you help?
<navetz> can anyone here help me get my java applets working?
<navetz> i am using kubuntu 9.04
<MTGap> They aren't working in konqueror?
<navetz> MTGap nope, they use to work in konqueror and it was buggy in firefox
<navetz> MTGap then i upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04
<navetz> and now it says loading applet in konqueror, and firefox just freezes
<MTGap> navetz: okay well it shouldn't be buggy in firefox but I think I know how to fix it in konqueror
<MTGap> Go to Settings > Configure Konqueror
<navetz> MTGap: alright
<MTGap> navetz: Under Web Browsing go to Java & Javascript
<navetz> MTGap: alright here
<MTGap> There you will see the field: Path to Java executable
<navetz> MTGap: yup i see it, it says java
<MTGap> now it depends on where java is installed on your system, but yeah it says java in the field for
<MTGap> you
<MTGap> so replace it with /usr/bin/java which is most likely where java is installed for you
<navetz> MTGap: alright done
<navetz> MTGap: ill test it
<MTGap> Okay
<navetz> MTGap: humm nope still the same thing in knoqueror
<navetz> MTGap: says loading applet: then it asks me for permissions, i grant permission and it goes blank
<navetz> could I possibly have to re-install java?
<avihay> LuisJa: runeScape seems to be working fine for me
<avihay> well, actually I can't get it to work in HD mode
<avihay> I take that back, it crashed my system
<mfvegas88> hello i need help with joining a server can anyone help me?
<jhutchins_lt> Not of you don't stick around.
<jhutchins_lt> s/of/if/
<genii> jhutchins_lt: I was thinking that also
<Benkinooby> what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude? they are both package-managers, doing the same thing....
<Dragnslcr> aptitude is a front-end for apt
<genii> No
<genii> Both are front ends to dpkg
<Dragnslcr> Really? I thought aptitude used the same apt source list, database, etc.
<genii> Yes, they do.
<genii> The major difference used to be how they handled dependencies, aptitude would do a better job
<genii> now about same
<Benkinooby> i also heard that aptitude manages deps in a better way but i also heard a lot of this frontend-talk. as far as i understood, aptitude is NOT the frontend of apt like genii says
<Benkinooby> thx fpr adivce
<Benkinooby> for
<Dragnslcr> I dunno
<Dragnslcr> "aptitude is a terminal-based package manager for Unix-like operating systems that use the APT suite for package management."
<Dragnslcr> Might not be a direct front-end for apt-get, but that would imply that it at least uses the apt libraries
<cuznt> um if i have 64 bit does my install know it or must i do somethiing special
<Dragnslcr> cuznt- if you want to install the 64-bit version of Ubuntu, you should download the 64-bit disc
<Benkinooby> what options/command should i give aptitude when i do the upgrade to 2.6.28.11.15? "sudo aptitude -f -safe-upgrade"
<Benkinooby> if i do "aptitude -safe-upgrade" and afterwards, when i know the upgrade works, do "aptitude -full-upgrade", will it remove the old kernel?
<Warlock_> Can someone give me instruction on how to resize my hard drive so I can write then down..I do not wanna loose any data if at all possible
<cuznt> i have a AMD Sempron LE-1250 / 2.2 GHz processor w/ 2g ram i should get more before i think about 64bit?
<BluesKaj> cuznt, you can but 64 bit runs fine on 2G ram
<yoos> I used to run it on 1 :D
<cuznt> nice
<cuznt> ty
<cuznt> i am quite excited..
<BluesKaj> cuznt, I've heard there's a marked increase in performannce with 64 bit on 4G Ram
<BluesKaj> I have 2 G as well and I may switch back to 64 bit once the media and flash probs are ironed out
<BluesKaj> and increase ram to 4
#kubuntu 2009-09-05
<coilette> anybody know why kopete would not be able to establish a connection with yaho servers?
<seattlegaucho> coilette: yahoo servers made some changes a few months back that created some issues w/ IM clients
<seattlegaucho> pidgin released a patch to solve ... google in case kopete had a similar situation
<Dragnslcr> coilette- I don't think Ubuntu backported the fix, so you need KDE 4.3.0 for the fixed version of Kopete
<|PaperTiger|> What program can I use to unzip .rar files?
<coilette> i think if you search for one in adept you can find one
<|PaperTiger|> Suggestions?
<coilette> do you have adept?
<|PaperTiger|> Yes
<coilette> search for zip
<|PaperTiger|> I've just searched archive and found karchiver
<avihay> |PaperTiger|: I use winrar. the rar and unrar programs in the repositories faild me more then once
<coilette> sounds like a winner, now all thats left is to learn to use it
<|PaperTiger|> That's the problem, lol :P
<coilette> simple unzipping cant be too hard to learn
<|PaperTiger|> Shouldn't be
<BluesKaj> coilette, in the terminal : unrar e filename.rar
<coilette> im not the one looking to unzip/rar
<coilette> get all that papertiger?
<BluesKaj> oops , |PaperTiger|  :)
<BluesKaj> shdda scrolled up
<coilette> :)
<BluesKaj> time for some tv anyway ... later
<coilette> so if i get the bug fixes for jaunty kopete should work?
<|PaperTiger|> BluesKaj =]
<Dragnslcr> coilette- as far as I know, the Yahoo fix wasn't backported to KDE 4.2
<coilette> im afraid to get all updates... last install crashed at random
<coilette> so just kde update?
<Dragnslcr> For 9.04, you'd need to install KDE 4.3 from the backports PPA
<coilette> how do i get kopete to connect to yahoo servers
<Dragnslcr> coilette- haven't I told you twice already?
<coilette> ive taken all updates, bug fixes, and security fixes
<coilette> upgrades as well, there is nothing left for me to download
<coilette> funny thing is it worked fine yesterday, today i had to reinstall because X crashed randomly
<coilette> am i missing something Dragonslcr?
<bazhang> coilette, backports?
<Dragnslcr> coilette- what version of KDE do you have?
<coilette> how would i find it?
<Dragnslcr> Help -> About KDE in pretty much any program
<coilette> oic 4.2.2
<Dragnslcr> There ya go
<Dragnslcr> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1
<coilette> how do i upgrade to 4.3.1?
<coilette> i didnt do anything special in my last install and it worked before
<bazhang> coilette, the ppa in the link above ?
<coilette> ppa?
<bazhang> coilette, did you read the link?
<coilette> i am currently and i dont see a 'ppa'
<bazhang> Users of our stable 9.04 release can install it from the Kubuntu Backports PPA.  <---- from the link above
<coilette> omg /facepalm i was reading the wrong tab
<coilette> so do i add this to my sources?
<ritztech>  package architecture (amd64) does not match system (i386
<ritztech> waaaa ....
<ritztech> i tryed downloadin the NX
<ritztech> --force-architecture
<ritztech> haha nm but thats weird i didnt download the 64 bit version only the 32 bit so did it put me at 32 bit....
<jamesb_> First time Kubuntu user here.. How do I get Firefox installed?
<coilette> do you have adept installed?
<jamesb_> I don't know to be honest.. I just finished a fresh install.
<coilette> what version do you have?
<coilette> you dont remember the CD/DVD version?
<jamesb_> 9.04 is what I have ... dvd
<coilette> oh same thing i used
<avihay> jamesb_: In the K-Menu, in the applications tab, click the add/remove software (adept installer)
<coilette> you need to open up the command line client "konsole" and type "sudo apt-get update" and after thats done "sudo apt-get install adept"
<coilette> avihay i used the same install DVD and adept doesnt come installed
<avihay> ok.  so why bother with adept? you can jump stright to synaptic
<coilette> because i dont have that either
<avihay> so install it
<coilette> why would i teach him to do that, if i dont know how to use it?
<crass> hola
<Dragnslcr> jamesb_- K Menu -> System -> Software Management
<jamesb_> Thanks coilette ... Worked great!
<coilette> yup, i take it you dont need help with adept?
<Dragnslcr> jamesb_- that will open your package manager. From there, you can install "firefox" (which is 3.0) or "firefox-3.5"
<jamesb_> I'm using adept ... I can't find firefox though.. let me try again..
<coilette> you may also want to visit the preview page with no packages to add.. so you can click "upgrade" jamesb_
<Dragnslcr> Adept probably isn't good for new users, unless the search functionality has been fixed
<coilette> search works for me o.0
<Dragnslcr> jamesb_- if you use KPackageKit instead, the search will probably be easier
<Dragnslcr> Last time I used Adept, you couldn't search by package name
<jamesb_> Well I searched for "Firefox" and it found "A Web Browser 3.5" ... not sure what that is.
<coilette> hmm did it ask you to update the package list?
<avihay> :->
<jamesb_> Did that automatically
<Dragnslcr> jamesb_- use KPackageKit instead
<coilette> you type firefox and get nothing in the search?
<jamesb_> I get Firefox 3.0.13+nobinonly
<jamesb_> Nothing Firefox specific..
<coilette> hmm weird, i see Firefox Web Browser
<Dragnslcr> Well, if you need real help, let me know
<jamesb_> I guess so.. can't find Firefox.. Dragnslcr what do you have for me?
<avihay> kubuntu's firefox package is firefox 3.0 there are other packages that give you firefox 3.5' like abrowser (firefox without any firefox in it) or ice weasel(totaly firefox brand free) and firefox-3.5 (that gives you a browser named Shiretoko (firfox 3.5's codename) so you can run both it and firefox runing side by side) I find it all confuseing
<jamesb_> Wow.. any other browser that you would recomment?
<jamesb_> *reccomend
<avihay> jamesb_: the easyest way to install firefox is to run: "sudo apt-get install firefox" . you might want or need to run "sudo apt-get update" before that
<avihay> *to run -> to run from the terminal
<avihay> they are all firefox, or to be more exact , they use 99.9% of firefox or more
<jamesb_> I see..
<jamesb_> I need some Linux training.. lol..
<Dragnslcr> jamesb_- open KPackageKit (K Menu -> System -> Software Management)
<Dragnslcr> In the search box, type "firefox" and press enter, and you'll get a list of all packages with "firefox" in the name
<Dragnslcr> If you want Firefox 3.0, install the package called "firefox", and if you want Firefox 3.5, install the package called "firefox-3.5"
<Dragnslcr> After you install it, Firefox 3.5 will be called Shiretoko (for reasons that I can try to explain if you really want to know)
<jamesb_> How do I uninstall? I ran the command avihay gave me to install FF..
<avihay> replace the word install with the word uninstall, or use the package manager
<avihay> uninstall-> remove
<Dragnslcr> If you want to uninstall a package, click the minus sign on the right side of the package name
<Dragnslcr> Then click the Apply button
<jamesb_> This is fun.. lol
<jamesb_> I did notice the update manager says I have 8 software updates.. but I open it and only shows 4 "blocked" updates.. what's that?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, KPackageKit doesn't handle certain updates correctly
<Dragnslcr> Are they kernel updates?
<Dragnslcr> (one of the packages should be something like linux-image-generic)
<jamesb_> Oh ok.. Says "linux-headers-generic - 2.6.28.11.15 (amd64)
<jamesb_> Dragnslcr: you got it..
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, that's my one complaint about KPackageKit
<Dragnslcr> If you want to install them, open konsole and run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jamesb_> Ok..
<jamesb_> I installed 3.5 but it still says 3.0.13
<Dragnslcr> When you run it?
<jamesb_> Yeah...
<jamesb_> I unsintalled the other.. maybe I didn't uninstall it correctly.. I clicked the "minus"
<Dragnslcr> Did you click the Apply button?
<jamesb_> Yes... hang on.. let me try something.. I love this!!LoL..
<Dragnslcr> In the K Menu, Firefox 3.5 is called Shiretoko
<jamesb_> Ok.. I just removed the other with Synaptic..
<jamesb_> Ok.. let's try this again.. I see no Firefox installed anywhere..
<Dragnslcr> Looks like it's called Preview Browser in the Internet submenu
<jamesb_> Where am I installing this from? Which manager? I see several now.. maybe I wasn't paying attention before..
<Dragnslcr> Oh, wait, have you not installed it yet?
<jamesb_> Trying to.. I found it in adeptic.. you said something about not using that though..
<jamesb_> 3.0.13 installed again.. but I didn't install anything .. I uninstalled.. grrr...
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> I think too many people told you to use too many different package managers
<jamesb_> Think so?? Still fun though.. lol
<Dragnslcr> I would uninstall Adept, since you don't really need it
<Dragnslcr> Stick to KPackageKit for now, since that's the standard for new versions of Kubuntu
<jamesb_> K.. searched for Firefox.. not found.. omg..
<Dragnslcr> In KPackageKit?
<jamesb_> Found some.. I got a few to choose from..
<jamesb_> I don't see anything about Shiretoko...
<Dragnslcr> The package name is "firefox-3.5"
<jamesb_> I installed abrowser.. it also installed a 3.0.13 version of Firefox.. but Abroswer seems to be the 3.5
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, that isn't what you want
<Dragnslcr> Dunno what you searched for to get that to show up
<jamesb_> So uninstall?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah
<Dragnslcr> Are you using KPackageKit?
<jamesb_> Yes.. much easier btw..
<Dragnslcr> Is the dropdown next to the search box set to "Find by name"?
<jamesb_> drag
<jamesb_> Dragnslcr:  yes..
<Dragnslcr> Just type "firefox" into the search box and press enter, and the only packages that should come up will have "firefox" in the package name
<jamesb_> Done..
<Dragnslcr> Nothing about abrowser now?
<jamesb_> No
<Dragnslcr> Okay, good
<jamesb_> I have a few choices for 3.5
<Dragnslcr> You want the one that's called just "firefox-3.5"
<Dragnslcr> Not -branding or -dev or anything
<jamesb_> firefox-3.5 - 3.5.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (amd64)
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<Dragnslcr> That line will always be "name - version (architecture)"
<jamesb_> It's installing other packages as "dependencies"...
<jamesb_> 3.0.13 is in that list..
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, probably a bunch of GTK stuff
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I dunno why it has the 3.0 package as a dependency
<jamesb_> I see Shiretoko!!!
<jamesb_> 3.5.2!! Says it's a DEV build.. but looks good to me..
<jamesb_> Dragnslcr:  thanks a million.... can you help me get flash player installed by chance?
<Dragnslcr> Dev build? Weird
<Dragnslcr> Package you want is flashplugin-installer
<jamesb_> k
<Dragnslcr> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Dragnslcr> If it doesn't show up, you might not have the multiverse repository enabled
<jamesb_> Got it...
<Dragnslcr> Nice
<Dragnslcr> Saves me from having to try to explain how to enable the repository
<jamesb_> Let me test and make sure I got it installed.. lol
<jamesb_> tada!!!
<jamesb_> Works beautifully..
<jamesb_> Thanks a million Dragnslcr ... anything else you can recommend a first time EVER linux user could read or look at for tips?
<Dragnslcr> My usual suggestion is to not be afraid to break stuff. Play with things to see what you can do
<jamesb_> I'm good at that.. lol.. very good at that..
<Dragnslcr> Fancy desktop effects are probably a good place to start
<Dragnslcr> Can do a bunch of shiny, useless tricks
<jamesb_> I have them turned on.. will tweak them in a bit.. see what I can do..  probably disable most of them..
<Dragnslcr> You can look through the plasma widgets for interesting stuff too
<Dragnslcr> One thing I have that I like is a panel on the left side of the screen that's set to auto-hide, and I have a Quicklaunch widget and a Quick Access widget to my ~/Desktop directory
<jamesb_> Looks like I have a lot of tinkering..
<Dragnslcr> Yup, there's a lot you can play with
<jamesb_> I would say so.. gonna shut down and hook my secondary hard drive back up.. get some music going while I play around..
<Dragnslcr> If you're doing any real work on the system yet, I'd also suggest keeping backups of stuff
<jamesb_> ok..
<Dragnslcr> Which is pretty easy to do, especially if you have a second hard drive available to use for it
<jamesb_> Wonderful.. thanks for all the help Dragnslcr... much appreciated!!
<Dragnslcr> Not a problem
<jamesb_> I'm back!! LoL..
<jamesb_> I have a ton of mp3's on a backup drive.. I can't get them to play after pluggin the drive into my SATA port..
<vova> can anybody help with ircd-hybrid7?
<kalp> Do i have to reinstall OS if my mother board is replaced?
<kalp> Do i have to reinstall OS if my mother board is replaced?
<white_pelican> I'm getting a strange error message starting tonight in regards to trying to play mp3 files in Amarok, under Jaunty Jackelope. the error message says "Amarok currently cannot play MP3 files." can someone please help?
<white_pelican> and yes i already searched on the web
<white_pelican> is there some here who can help with my question?
<ManOMilk> white_pelicon
<ManOMilk> reinstall amarok
<kalp> Do i have to reinstall OS if my mother board is replaced?
<maco> kalp: no
<maco> if youre using onboard graphics and sound, you may have to configure those two, but thats about it
<kalp> maco: thanks
<maco> if theyre graphics and sound cards just plugged into mobo, youre good to go
<uyjujh> jh
<trakinas> can someone test if amarok can fetch a cover?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<Psi-Jack> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04, added kubuntu-desktop, added KDE 4.3.1, and it's wierd because I started up pidgin, but pidgin isn't leaving a system tray icon to show/hide it.
<Psi-Jack> Ahh nevermind.
<|3Ill> hi
<Zeik> How do i delete an item through the terminal?
<trakinas> Zeik: rm item
<trakinas> Zeik: if it is a direcotry rm -r
<Zeik> trakinas: Thank you, i appreciate that.
<trakinas> you are welcome
<Zeik> Would you know how to fix the crash back to the KDM screen upon resolution change in 8.10?
<LuisJa> how i can uninstall everything related to java in my system?
<alexandernst> I'm trying to upgrade to amarok2.2 beta1 but I just cant. (I already added the repositories and updated) Whats wrong?
<trakinas> LuisJa: depends on. JVM you would do: aptitude purge name-of-the-jde (it could be jdk also)
<LuisJa> uhh?
<LuisJa> i wanna uninstall and reinstall java again because i am not able to play runescape in this moment and i wanna see if reinstalling works :)
<trakinas> you'd need to know which java packages you have installed. it scapes me the command to list every java package you ahve installed.
<LuisJa> but what u mean?
<LuisJa> oh..
<LuisJa> damn
<trakinas> LuisJa: like i said. you have to know which jde you have installed. try: aptitude search jvm
<trakinas> LuisJa: trying with Java did not display too many results, so you could try
<trakinas> the packages you have installed will have an 'i' next to it
<LuisJa> didnt show anything...
<LuisJa> uhh?
<trakinas> LuisJa: aptitude search java
<trakinas> then, aptitude purge name-of-the-package and after that aptitude install name-of-the-package
<trakinas> but to only re-install, dpkg --reconfigure name-of-the-package
<alexandernst> nm, I think I got it :)
<wizzo50__> oh
<navetz> guys does anyone know how i can get vmware server working with 9.04?
<SilentDis> hello
<SilentDis> getting a bit of a weird error.  Kubuntu 9.04, run aptitude update, get this: W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<SilentDis> not sure how to revoke and refresh that key though
<RYDeN> holaaaaa
<RYDeN> como andan?
<RYDeN> de que pais son?
<RYDeN> http://www.ryden.com.ar
<bazhang> !ar | RYDeN
<ubottu> RYDeN: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<RYDeN> muchas graciasss!
<RYDeN> =)
<vivek> hi room
<vivek> hey,,can anyone help me instaling kismet
<javi> what's the diference between plasma-widget-networkmanagement and plasma-widget-network-manager?
<kaddi> hi, my pc is blocking an update for mplayer. how can I check why it is blocked?
<firsttimeuser> hi
<firsttimeuser> iam not able to play any videos from kubuntu mplayer ,vlc or any player crashes with video
<firsttimeuser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265438/
<firsttimeuser> it is a intel motherboard ...
<firsttimeuser> please help
<firsttimeuser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265441/
<lakis1982> does anyone use vlc... I ha a problem i cant solve...whenever i open a video, vlc opens in twe seperate windows ... the one window shows the video output and the other window shows the interface of vlc with its controls....  how can i integrate thoses videos so that vlc open in one window and looks like  e.g  Windows media player .....  please help me...
<shadeslayer> lakis1982: thats a known bug
<shadeslayer> lakis1982: fixed in karmic
<shadeslayer> firsttimeuser_: can you see video?
<lakis1982> can u send me a link of that bug ???
<lakis1982> i can see video
<firsttimeuser_> no icannot see any video
<shadeslayer> lakis1982: ill have to search for it
<firsttimeuser_> if i try to open using command line i can here voice
<lakis1982> but vlc opens 2 windows .. one window is the video output ( xvideo output)   and the other windows is the vlc GUI which shows only the controls.
<firsttimeuser_> but if i click on file player just closes
<shadeslayer> !ihc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ihc
<leaf-sheep> lakis1982: I can confirm that shadeslayer is correct about the split-window bug.
<lakis1982> so its a problem of ubuntu and not of vlc...
<shadeslayer> !sound | firsttimeuser_
<ubottu> firsttimeuser_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<firsttimeuser_> i can play mp3 ..only video problems
<leaf-sheep> lakis1982: Jaunty?
<lakis1982> yes
<lakis1982> i have kubuntu jaunty
<firsttimeuser_> when i googled i heard that there is some new intel video driver added in kubuntu latest version
<firsttimeuser_> which might be causing the issue
<leaf-sheep> lakis1982: This is the VLC PPA I'm using.  It'll fix your issue.  http://pastebin.com/f6a572e9f
<shadeslayer> lakis1982: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134536
<lakis1982> aa nice.. let me check it
<lakis1982> leaf sheep .. what should i do with that copy link you sent me.. it contains some repositories ...
<shadeslayer> lakis1982: add them to your sources
<lakis1982> and then ?
<shadeslayer> and then upgrade or install the new vlc
<leaf-sheep> lakis1982: Add the key. ;o
<lakis1982> you mean the version 1.0.0 ?
<shadeslayer> leaf-sheep: is it a upgrade repo? or a new vlc altogether?
<leaf-sheep> shadeslayer: lakis1982: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/source
<leaf-sheep> Err.
<leaf-sheep> shadeslayer: 1.0.2~git+20090811-0ubuntu1~kow1
<shadeslayer> probably a upgrade
<leaf-sheep> lakis1982: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vlc-kow.list" --> Copy everything in the pastebin. "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 2F021AC1 ; sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<leaf-sheep> lakis1982: When you're done, do update + full-upgrade again to ensure that everything is not broken.
<firsttimeuser_> i belive iam facing same proble m http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1172045
<firsttimeuser_> but there is no solution listed
<firsttimeuser_> :-(
<firsttimeuser_> thanks guys
<amgarchIn9> how to downgrade plasma-widget-network* after yesterday's updates?
<jawez> salut tout l'monde
<ActionParsnip> amgarchIn9: you'll need a repo with the older version on. or if you havent cleaned out out you can install the old version using those debs
<amgarchIn9> ActionParsnip: found them in /var/cache/apt/archives ...
<ActionParsnip> amgarchIn9: cool, uninstall the new version then install the older one with those debs
<javi> hi, i can't connect to my wifi lan after upgrading plasma-widget-networmanagement and plasma-widget-network-manager
<javi> anyone else with this problem?
<pepo_> asd
<pepo_> asd
<pepo_> asd
<shadeslayer> pepo_: stop!
<pepo_> ok
<pepo_> i'm tryn
<pepo_> bot?
<shadeslayer> pepo_: why are you flooding the channel?
<bazhang> !it | pepo_
<ubottu> pepo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<shadeslayer> nope
<bigdrummer> Don't now
<bigdrummer> I tried sommethin out
<mblenton> Hi, I just started Kubuntu 9.04 for the first time (long time suse user). Is there some 9.10 preview version available? thanks
<pepo_> www.squat.forumcommunity.net
<bazhang> pepo_, dont paste that here
<mmauder> mblenton: do you want to upgrade or would you like a live cd?
<mblenton> mmauder, a live cd...
<mmauder> mblenton: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-September/000612.html
<mblenton> mmauder, actually, I'm looking for a distribution to switch to from opensuse 10.3, which is now 'end of life', and kubuntu would probably be my choice
<mmauder> mblenton: this is a direct link to the kubuntu karmic alpha 5 live cds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-5/
<mmauder> mblenton: see if you like it :)
<mblenton> mmauder, I see, thanks... so far Kubuntu is winning, but I'll have to wait for opensuse 11.2 too
<mmauder> mblenton: why do you want to go from an ancient distro to one that's not even out yet though? ;)
<mblenton> mmauder, I use linux for my everyday business and a stable distribution is a must, but as 10.3 is outdated now I need to upgrade. I'll, of course, upgrade when official release is available
<mblenton> mmauder, kubuntu will be available during october, opensuse 11.2 during november, so it's time for sneak-previews :-)
<mmauder> mblenton: don't tell my boss, but I have been using karmic on the job for a month now... no real problems. but stay with released versions to be safe!
<mblenton> mmauder, of course, that's why I'm on suse 10.3, which is, well, pretty old. however, I still didn't catch all the ubuntu lingo, what's karmic and so on (but I'm a fast learner .-)
<mmauder> mblenton: karmic is the codename for *buntu 9.10
<mmauder> mblenton: if you used kde on suse the difference wont be all that great... or was suse 10.3 still using kde-3?
<mblenton> mmauder, one more question: is it possible to add additional software repositories to a livecd linux? e.g. this kubuntu 9.04 i'm running right now? for example, I'd like to install yakuake but the software installer doesn't find it
<mblenton> mmauder, 10.3 is still kde 3.5, right
<mmauder> mblenton: sure, no real difference to a "real" system... the file you want to modify is /etc/apt/sources.list
<mmauder> mblenton: need help finding a yakuake repository?
<mblenton> mmauder, one reason why I'm still on 10.3 is that kde 3.5 works really good, and as far as I can see, kde 4.3 is actually the first really really usable edition. (while still missing some nice features from 3.5)
<mblenton> mmauder, yes, help would be greatly appreciated :-)
<mmauder> mblenton: you need to modify /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the '#' in front of any line containing "universe"
<mmauder> mblenton: then run "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install yakuake"
<mmauder> mblenton: hope you are not into GUIs too much ;)
<mmauder> mblenton: but seeing as you want to use yakuake i assume you're comfortable with a cli
<mblenton> mmauder, well, to be honest... yes, I prefer GUI (what to tell, I'm too old for CLI and kernel recompilations :-)
<mmauder> mblenton: uhm... well, my turn being honest: I have no idea how to do this a gui way...
<mblenton> mmauder, but I know how to use CLI of course
<mblenton> mmauder, there's no vim on this live cd .... hmmmm....
<mblenton> :-)
<mmauder> mblenton: I consider the absence of vim a bug ;)
<mblenton> mmauder, agreed .-)
<mblenton> mmauder, well, universe is already uncommented (via gui, obviously). now running install...
<mblenton> mmauder, not found. hm...
<mblenton> let me update first :-)
<mmauder> mblenton: weird... did you run "apt-get update" after uncommenting the universe
<mmauder> mblenton: I see ;)
<mblenton> mmauder, I believe I went through those steps via gui package installer, but maybe it has some issues... update's working now, we'll see
<mblenton> mmauder, opensuse 11.2 preview live cd is much ritcher on installed software, but as long as ubuntu provides the installations, i'm fine with that. and i guess it does
<mmauder> mblenton: iirc one of the concepts ubuntu pioneered was _not_ shipping with a load of software by default. so I guess it's a virtue ;)
<mblenton> mmauder, yakuake is installed! thanks
<mmauder> mblenton: you are welcome!
<mblenton> mmauder, well, that's something probably discussed many many times. I like having it all in one place (the suse way)
<mblenton> mmauder, but i like how ubuntu has consistent appearance (a nightmare on suse 11.0 and 11.1 with kde3.5 and kde 4.x mix)
<mmauder> mblenton: yeah thats comfy ;) as you note as long as the packages are there (and the software is free in so many ways) the difference really isnt all that great
<mblenton> mmauder, agreed
<mmauder> mblenton: really, what kde3 software are they still shipping?
<mblenton> mmauder, I believe they used to ship both kde 3.5 and kde 4.x, as kde 4 wasn't prime-time-ready at the time
<mblenton> mmauder, and additionally, not all kde 3.5 applications were ported to kde 4
<mmauder> mblenton: oh, I missunderstood then. suse 11 is kinda oldish then? ;)
<mblenton> mmauder, and you had to e.g. adjust fonts in three different control centers (kde 3.5, kde4, gtk).
<mblenton> suse 11.0 is pretty old, 11.1 is about a year old, or so
<mmauder> mblenton: and the difference between 11.0 and 11.1 is of a different nature than that between 11.x and 12.0?
<mmauder> mblenton: and you thought you came here to _learn_ about a distro, not teach it ;)
<mblenton> mmauder, 11.2 is in active development right now, don't know about v12. anyway, I'm not sure about their naming politics, but I guess they just pack what's available at the time, maintaining active development and new releases each year or so
<mblenton> mmauder, e.g. suse 11.1 was announced on dec.18. 2008, and 11.2 will be available on nov.19.2009 or so
<mmauder> mblenton: I see
<mblenton> mmauder, opensuse was announced on October 4th, 2007... ugh :-)
<mmauder> mblenton: i guess version numbers aren't really all that meaningful for a distribution anyway. as it is upstream that really counts
<mblenton> mmauder, but it's actively maintained, so I have all the recent software, kernels and so
<mblenton> mmauder, exactly, and now 10.3 repositories are going down and I'd have to upgrade to 11.something (as some core features are changed), but I don't like upgrading the core (x, kde, and so on). I go with fresh install then
<mblenton> mmauder, another question, please :-) I see that firefox 3.5 is now available after repository updates, but it's not offered as upgrade, at least not in the gui installer. any special reason for that?
<mmauder> mblenton: is it a separate package from the "normal" firefox maybe? updates are only offered for new version of the same package
<bazhang> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<bazhang> the explanation is above mblenton
<mblenton> mmauder, I don't know, I already upgraded ffox 3.0.8 to 3.0.11 automatically, but now I see 3.1.x and 3.5.2... probably from different repositories
<Ejdesgaard|> hi, how do i enable X11 over tcp in 9.10?
<bazhang> Ejdesgaard|, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<mblenton> thanks, guys, I guess the originating repository is also taken into consideration when looking for upgrades
<jonah1980> hey guys how do you force a package version from terminal. i have kernel 2.6.28-15-generic. recently an update updated it from 2.6.28-15.49 to .51.  now i just get a blank screen on boot. my machine has to use kernel 2.6.28-15 to work at all due to intel chipset it uses, so i just need to force the package version to .49 like i normally would in synaptic! how can i do this from recovery terminal please help??
<bazhang> jonah1980, when you say 'package', you mean the kernel?
<jonah1980> bazhang: yeah i guess so, but the package is 2.6.28-15-generic, but i need to specify the version to downgrade it to .49...
<DT_> !virtual machine
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<DT_> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<DT_> okay..not what i'm looking for -_-
<mblenton> mmauder, yet another question, if possible, please
<mmauder> mblenton: don't ask to ask :)
<mblenton> mmauder, ehh... hehe... okay, installing nvidia drivers on a livecd - what to install? and it would problably require the X restart
<mblenton> mmauder, I run lenovo R61.
<mblenton> mmauder, i know, a pretty vague question :-)
<mmauder> mblenton: sorry, I better pass on this one, i'm not using a nvidia card. and I am not sure you can log out from your life session without having the system shut down automatically
<mblenton> mmauder, yes, that's what bothers me, automatic shutdown
<rabidweezle> won't work from a live cd unless you made the live cd yourself
<mmauder> mblenton: you seem to invest a lot into a very temporary situation. sure you don't wanna try a test installation?
<rabidweezle> nvidia drivers require a reboot
<the_madman> Hello everyone.
<rabidweezle> hi
<the_madman> I'm making a KDE development environment, but when I run cmake for kdesupport, it complains that no Soprano backends will be built.
<mblenton> mmauder, rabidweezle, I'm trying to preserve my existing system. after all, my whole job depends on it.
<mblenton> mmauder, rabidweezle, thank you both
<rabidweezle> mblenton: then install on a usb hard drive
<rabidweezle> and boot off usb
<mblenton> rabidweezle, good idea! not sure though if I would be able to boot from USB. have to check that
<rabidweezle> check your bios :)
<the_madman> So I wondered what is required to compile support for the Soprano back-ends Redland and Sesame2 on Kubuntu...?
<khoubeib___> hi, do you recommend me to use wicd to manage my network connections ?( i use KDE 4.3.1, jaunty)
<the_madman> khoubeib___: In most situations, wicd is fine.
<khoubeib___> thanks
<the_madman> khoubeib___: But if you use mobile broadband (I.E. Dongle), use nm-applet.
<khoubeib___> ok , thank you
<the_madman> I never figured out whether wicd supports wireless broadband... if it does, though, I couldn't find out how.
<rabidweezle> like cellular?
<the_madman> cellular?
<rabidweezle> you know, like 3g usb adaptors for laptops
<the_madman> Oh, yes. Those.
<the_madman> I couldn't get a dongle working with Wicd the last time I tried.
<the_madman> Last note: if you're going to install Wicd, uninstall networkmanager as well. They seem to conflict with each other.
<shadowhywind> hay all I have a small problem, I can't mute my system
<subchee> hello
 * the_madman waves
<rabidweezle> shadowhywind: the mixer isn't working at all?
<shadowhywind> rabidweezle: the mixer sliders are working, the only mute I have is for master, which i set as the master channel. But that mute does not work
<rabidweezle> adk
<the_madman> shadowhywind: Have you tried opening the mixer window and muting PCM as well?
<rabidweezle> well, I guess you could always stick in a pair of headphones (I know it sounds lame, and it isn't a fix)
<shadowhywind> the_madman: thats the thing, PCM does not have a mute
<the_madman> shadowhywind: Huoh. That's not normal.
<shadowhywind> the_madman: thats what I thought
<shadowhywind> even in alsamixer theres no mute
<the_madman> shadowhywind: So to be clear: sliding the volume sliders actually changes the volume, but the mute checkbox doesn't work?
<rabidweezle> my wife has the exact opposite happen to her laptop, her's mutes without her asking XD
<shadowhywind> (I can't even figure out a way to mute/unmute from alsamixer
<shadowhywind> the_madman: exactly
<shadowhywind> rabidweezle: lol
<mblenton> mmauder, still another question .-) is it possible to upgrade this livecd to kde 4.3? i see only 4.2.2. I don't mind loosing it all after turning it of. this is still just a test
<the_madman> shadowhywind: And sliding the master's slider to the bottom doesn't mute either?
<shadowhywind> rabidweezle: wanna switch laptops!
<rabidweezle> if yours has an nvidia and a dual core sure XD
<shadowhywind> the_madman: well it does a "mute" because theres no volumn, but its not the idle solution
<shadowhywind> rabidweezle: its 64-bit even! hehe
<the_madman> shadowhywind: Yes, I know. I just wondered.
<rabidweezle> so is hers
<mmauder> mblenton: try this: http://svenseidel.net/blog/2009/ppa-fur-kde-in-jaunty/ again, requires logging out. not sure thats possible
<mmauder> mblenton: german, yeah, but the commands at the bottom are what matters :)
<the_madman> shadowhywind: What laptop are you using?
<mmauder> mblenton: http://linuxologist.com/linuxhowto/howto-install-kde-4-3-on-ubuntu-jaunty/
<shadowhywind> the_madman: an HP g60
<mblenton> mmauder, thanks! it seems that I'll have to install it on a usb drive.
<mmauder> mblenton: I'd advise you to do that :)
<rabidweezle> I'm using a compaq cq-60 XD, we are like brother laptops XD
<shadowhywind> the_madman: a g60t-200 if that helps any (just got the laptop yesterday, and never looked at the model number, i feel so ashamed)
<mblenton> mmauder, thank you for your help. now it's time to do some biking, the rain just stopped, it would be nicelly wet and muddy hehe
<mblenton> thank you all, this is one great support channel
<mblenton> cheers
<rabidweezle> naw, the forums are the greatest XD
<rabidweezle> I'm heading to bed, be well all
<the_madman> shadowhywind: Nice laptop :P
<shadowhywind> the_madman: thanks, and i didn't have to pay a penny for it.. hehe
<the_madman> shadowhywind: Erm, I really can't think of much to suggest. If it's a new laptop with a new user, then...
<shadowhywind> the_madman: i should pop the install cd back in and see if the same thing happens
<the_madman> shadowhywind: I suppose you could check against a Gnome Ubuntu LiveCD to see if it's a KDE-specific problem...
<the_madman> Or against a Kubuntu LiveCD, yes.
<shadowhywind> I guess I should be happy that I have sound at least, my old laptop (hp dv6000), I would constantly have problems with the sounds coming out of both headphones and speakers
<the_madman> :P
<the_madman> I'm not actually sure, but I think Pulseaudio has caused problems for a few people...
<shadowhywind> think if i reconfigured the alsa packages installed that might help?
<the_madman> I ran a Gentoo machine before going back to Kubuntu, and Pulseaudio on Kubuntu caused a problem (yes, just 1) where Gentoo with Alsa didn't.
<shadowhywind> ah
<mblenton> mmauder, rabidweezle, - logout works, obviously- the system is not restarted. i even restarted X - so it would probably be possible to install nvidia drivers and upgrade KDE while still running livecd
<mmauder> mblenton: good to know, thanks
<mblenton> now it's time to do so hill climbings. cheers
<shadowhywind> well this is interesting, I went over to the alsa channel seeing if they had any ideas, to find out that kubuntu says my Processor is "unknown" hehe
<cuznt> so instaLLING as kde64 bit what is different? just the graphics or is there other benefits?
<jtheuer> theretically more speed at the cost of extra pain
<cuznt> pain? when i was in the marine corps they said pain was good.... but i dont know
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<jtheuer> if you'd been in the corps then I'd recommend SPARQ or ARM rather then amd64 or i386
<jtheuer> and the unstable ppa, of course
<the_madman> So for some reason, Strigi won't run in the Desktop Search KCM. Clean Kubuntu install.
<the_madman> OK, no, hardly a clean Kubuntu install...
<marco> Is Recomended to update from Kde 4.2.4 to Kde 4.3.1?
<the_madman> marco: It's worth it, but also not as well supported.
<marco> the_madman so thinking in stability is better kde 4.2.4?
<the_madman> marco: Yes.
<the_madman> What is required to make Nepomuk/Strigi work in KDE 4.3?
<marco> why when adding google calendar widgets apperas this: Google Calendar Plasma widget
<marco> ?
<Bou> the_madman : have you activated it in the system settings?
<Bou> the_madman: in my case, it was unchecked, so inactive
<the_madman> Bou: Yes, but Strigi won't start.
<the_madman> One second.
<Bou> the_madman: how do you check it's starting or not?
<marco> why when adding google calendar widgets apperas this: could not create a python scriptengine for teh google calendar?
<Bou> marco: try asking on #plasma
<Bou> marco: or on #kde
<eFeLoN> Hi all
<eFeLoN> âñìûñëå ïðèâåò âñåì
<the_madman> It says, "Strigi service failed to initialize, most likely due to an installation problem."
<eFeLoN> ×åì îòëè÷àåòñÿ Êóáóíòó îò Óáóíòó?
<kloplop> does anyone know how to get pidgin's icon in the status bar with the other applications in kubuntu?
<kaddi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kloplop> nevermind.
<the_madman> Also, the microblogging widget doesn't show friend's updates in Kubuntu. Did in Gentoo...
<Mist_> I started krfb that comes with Kubuntu 9.04. Then I connect to the box and all goes fine, but screen seem distorted, nothing happens when I press on things with pointer and so on. What is it I am doing wrong? I am using XTightVNCViewer from another 9.04 box to connect to it btw.
<the_madman> And the, "configure" button stays around in Kubuntu while it didn't upstream.
<Mist_> Maybe I should tru some of the other vnc clients in repo.. hmm..?
<kaddi> if I have a variable $var="3,4" in commandline, how can I split it up to have $var1=3 and $var2=4. Should I use awk or is there an easier way?
<pepo_> http://squat.forumcommunity.net/
<pepo_> http://squat.forumcommunity.net/
<bazhang> pepo_, dont paste that here
<pepo_> ok
<pepo_> i search italian server sorry
<Mist_> KRDC same thing.. view is like segmented and nothing happens when trying to control the remote box.. =/
<javi> anyone having problems with the last update of plasma-widget-networmanagement?
<Mist_> its like.. remote box refuse me to control it, even if it is told that clients should be... geesh I get so tired of all these small problems all the time with everything almost.. problems that shouldn't be there..
<the_madman> javi: Nope, I removed it an use nm-applet.
<the_madman> javi: ;)
<the_madman> javi: Yes, I think there are problems with plasma-widget-networkmanagement, but remember that it's unstable.
<Peace-> plasma widget networkstuff is unstable expecially if you have low signals
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> it crashes
<Peace-> instead near the router it works...
<guitar431> Is there a page what has an history log for security holes of kubuntu?
<pepo_> ma porco dio il server italiano??
<kaddi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Mist_> the_madman: it is a problem with it. Just purge it from the install, and edit the /etc/networking/ config and resolv.conf with dns servers to static network settings. Sad it doesn't work. Such things should be top prio and working 100% when a distro is released ;P
<Mist_> Note: Kubuntu team doing a good job above that ^^
<Mist_> What do most of you use as vnc server under kubuntu?
<the_madman> Mist_: I'm on a laptop and switch between College and home often.
<the_madman> Mist_: Most of us use a vnc server? O.o
<the_madman> Mist_: And I'll sympathize: the policykit/kpackagekit integration is just brilliant, and I'm glad the Kubuntu guys did it well.
<Mist_> Seem the krfb doesn't work as intended for me. Doesn't allow clients to control the remote desktop at all. I told it it should so.. hmm..
<divx> kubuntu noob here, when I install a new theme from rightclick/apperance/new theme, and when i use it; how come it only changes the color of the taskbar and doesnt get the desired look, any suggestions?
<Mist_> Maybe I should just go 4vncserver and figure it out how it works etc.. ouff
<Mist_> the_madman: he he.. was more a question.. if you guys use remote control, what do most of you use :P
<the_madman> Mist_: :P
<the_madman> Mist_: I'm evil. :P
<Mist_> You are Sparta :P
<divx> ouch
<s3mp4ck> alow
<avihay_> divx: I've expirienced a similar problem, sometimes my theme doesn't change the right way, specific themes seems to be the problem. I usualy close the settings window and reopen it
<s3mp4ck> I can't install ati driver on kubuntu 9.04
<avihay_> Mist_: I prefer to use the x-server x-client architecture
<s3mp4ck> any help?
<Mist_> avihay: mm.. sounds like the way I am used to back in the 1999-2001 :)
<avihay_> but I'm not sure if that is what you want
<Mist_> Mostly I just want to control the media streams on the machine and ktorrent ;)
<Guest43226> is there anyone in here that can help me figure out why my "dd" command gives me an input/output error?
<Mist_> But atm.. configure the machine from remote instead of sitting bent down at it in a smaller space :)
<divx> Avihay_: well i was only wondering that getting the same look as depicted in the preview was a bit of a hassle, you see I didnt get the correspoding wallpaper to the theme (which was showed in the preview) with it, also the widgets and synchronization should be done manually..in conclusion, individual settings work best. :|
<Mist_> AH! here we go.. it is the desktop effects that frack me over! they should really put that in the help file for it! geesh!
<Mist_> Didnt even think of I had it enabled...
<divx> Mist_: i already said i was  a noob, no need for sarcasm mate
<Mist_> he hee
<divx> -.-
<Mist_> I am a noob reloaded these days.. been doing Linux since 1993 and I am like.. like a soap dropping noob bent over it feels like again :P Except for the basic shell stuff :P
<divx> Ah, ofcourse.
<divx> I started in 2009 so..soap or no soap, im pretty dirty. he
<Mist_> :D
<divx> how do i add another irc server on here? o.o
<pepo_> add
<bobby> hello, i am not able to connect to my WEP enabled wifi router using kubuntu 9.04. It keeps prompting for the password. Any workaround for this?
<pepo__> u can use wicd
<avihay_> it sounds more like a password in hex vs ascii...
<bobby> avihay_ nope
<bobby> pepo__ wicd! the default network manger is fail??
<bobby> avihay_ it is ascii, and it does not take it
<bobby> works fine in both gnome and vista
<heidi> Hello,is there one user from germany??
<phh> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<heidi> Thanks
<bobby> hello, i am not able to connect to my WEP enabled wifi router using kubuntu 9.04 on my laptop. It keeps prompting for the passphrase(ascii). Any workaround for this?
<Danpizza> Ciao a tutti-
<lukas___> Hi, I have strange problem with my kubuntu installation - it seems that even the start of KDE is terribly slowed - the load shows 19 level, but no CPU heavy application is running. Could anyone help?
<daeron> hi everyone
<lukas___> So, my computer is in overload but there seems to be no reason for it
<daeron> i've got a problem today coz my network manager stops working and i don't know how to rescue it!
<daeron> it seems not able to connet to my wireless lan
<lukas___> daeron: I would try to reinstall it, what does it show?
<daeron> i've done that twice
<daeron> byt nothing has changed
<bazhang> daeron, can you get to a konsole?
<daeron> do u want the output of what exctly?
<lukas___> daeron: have you changed something in /etc/network/ ?
<lukas___> daeron: I mean by hand
<bazhang> daeron, ifconfig
<lukas___> bazhang: and iwconfig
<daeron> no, i didn't change anything
<bazhang> daeron, do you see eth0 wlan0 and lo there ?
<daeron> yes i can
<bazhang> daeron, is this an encrypted or open wifi spot
<daeron> i can see all the regular wireless lan i've always seen
<daeron> it's my private encrypted wi-lan
<daeron> now i'm chatting from another pc which use that same wireless lan
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 daeron here is a helpful thread on getting it going manually
<lukas___> daeron: have you tried to start it manually?
<daeron> how!?
<bazhang> daeron, you will need to associate with the hotspot, enter the password, all outlined in the link ^^
<daeron> there's another problem
<daeron> i don't have the system tray icon of knetwork manager, but the ones of gnome!
<lukas___> daeron: with ifconfig, iwconfig
<bazhang> daeron, lets solve one issue at a time please
<MilhousePunkrock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkrock> Is there a way to make knetworkmanager use another wallet other than the deafault wallet?
<daeron> ok
<lukas___> daeron: look, there may be several issues, have you tried to restart NetworkManager or the whole computer?
<daeron> many times
<lukas___> daeron: and how?
<lukas___> daeron: I mean restarting network
<daeron_> nothing changed
<lukas___> daeron: which command have you tried?
<daeron_> sorry, i'm here now
<lukas___> daeron_: np
<bazhang> daeron_, have you checked the link I gave you?
<daeron_> yes i'm reading
<lukas___> bazhang: no, ... wait could you repaste?
<lukas___> bazhang: ah, sorry
<lukas___> :-)
<bazhang> :)
<daeron_> no, it does it again
<daeron_> now it seems to work
<lukas___> I have some problem, I am not able to make my nvidia glx drivers running as jockey allwas gives me critical err
<lukas___> and module-assistant seems to miss some repositories which is strange
<mwe> Just giving Quassel a test drive
<minche> ello
<minche> can anyone help me, i can't install amarok 2.2
<Mamarok> minche: 2.2 beta 1 you mean? I didn't even know there was a Jaunty package yet
<daeron> i can't believe it! everytime wireless doesn't work in a pc, when i turn on the other, then it works!
<daeron> it's not the first time it happens!
<trakinas> minche: are you using svn or package?
<minche> <minche> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta i did all this
<minche> <minche> and nothing =(
<Mamarok> trakinas: Amarok doesn't use SVN anymore since 2 months
<trakinas> Mamarok: let me correct: are you using git?
<trakinas> =P
<trakinas> not you, minche.
<Mamarok> trakinas: I use git since ages, yes
<minche> what's git?
<trakinas> that answers my question
<Mamarok> minche: what Kubuntu version do you have?
<trakinas> Mamarok: I use both. where I work we use SVN and with my own projects me and my mates we use git.
<Mamarok> trakinas: there is no updates on SVN since 2 months, you should abandon that :)
<minche> jaunty
<trakinas> Mamarok: I can't take this decision. Im a mare intern there.
<Mamarok> minche: I don't think there is a package for Jaunty for Amarok 2.2. beta 1
<trakinas> if that makes sense in english... lol
<minche> "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu jaunty main
<minche> " it says jaunty there
<trakinas> minche: paste bin the errors you are getting.
<Mamarok> minche: hm, let me have a look
<minche> there are no errors
<trakinas> minche: how so??
<minche> i just add PPA and do the update, but it still installs amarok 2.0
<trakinas> minche: you have to disable the reps where the official amarok is, I guess.
<Mamarok> minche: there is a package in the expermintal PPA only, not in the one you are using
<minche> and where is that =/
<trakinas> minche: have you added these sources to you source.list?
<minche> yes
<Mamarok> minche: check here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<minche> i mean, i added it in software sources O_o
<Mamarok> trakinas: he needs the experimental PPA, and this is not exactly recommended btw
<minche> *she
<Mamarok> minche: sorry
<Mamarok> minche: are you familiar with installations from an experimental PPA? If not, you should wait for Karmic
<trakinas> Mamarok: it is not, but if he wants to... he!
<trakinas> minche: I agree with Mamork on that
<minche> yeah, but i did install from experimental PPA before
<minche> and it always worked
<minche> and i don't see why it doesnt install amarok 2.1 at least
<minche> which is stable
<Mamarok> minche: well, maybe it's just not available for your architecture, do you have 32 or 64 bit?
<Mamarok> minche: 2.1 is in the backports PPA
<trakinas> I may be wrong, but I think that apt looks first at your stable tree before trying testing/experimental/unstable trees.
<Mamarok> and 2.1.1, the latest stable is in the regular jaunty-backports repository, not in the PPA
<minche> yeah, but it installs 2.0
<Mamarok> trakinas: no, default is to install the latest available package of the active sources
<Mamarok> minche: read what I said above, please
<trakinas> Mamarok: even though there are more than one tree avaiable?
<Mamarok> 2.1 is in the backports PPA, 2.1.1 in the regular jaunty-backports repository
<minche> yeah, but 2.1 is the latest stable version
<minche> shouldn't it install it?
<Mamarok> trakinas: unless you change the priorities in the package manager and apt-get settings, the default is the latest package
<trakinas> Mamarok: hmmm... thanks for the info
<Mamarok> minche: read what I wrote above, please!
<minche> O_o
<Mamarok> minche: if you want the latest stable version, you need to activate the jaunt-backports repo first
<minche> how do i do that?
<trakinas> you add the backport sources to your source.list
<Mamarok> minche: by adding the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<Mamarok> deb minche deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Mamarok> sorry, typo: deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Mamarok> which is the Swiss mirror, for the main server, jsut remove the ch.
<Mamarok> just*
<trakinas> mine are commented already, so I just need to remove it if I want to.
<trakinas> minche: and lemme ask you something - can you fecth covers from amazon?
<marialetizia> !lissta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lissta
<Mamarok> minche: if you don't want other packages to be installed from that repository, select amarok to be installed specifically, then disable the repository again
<marialetizia> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<marialetizia> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<Mamarok> trakinas: Amazon changed the API, the covers are now fetched from last.fm, which should be in git already
<Mamarok> trakinas: there is a patch for 2.1.1, but I don't know if it has been applied in the backports yet
<trakinas> Mamarok: thanks!
<Mamarok> trakinas: you are welcome :)
<trakinas> Mamarok: which is the latest KDE on the reps? 4.3?
<Mamarok> trakinas: 4.3.1, in the backports AFAIK
<minche> it installed 2.1 now
<Mamarok> backports PPA that is
<Mamarok> minche: that should read 2.1.1 if it's from the repo I just gave you
<minche> yeah, it does
<Mamarok> trakinas: seaa also the channel topic :)
<Mamarok> minche: good, that is the latest stable :)
<trakinas> Mamarok: haha! sorry! =P
<Mamarok> and 2.2 final will hopefully make it into Karmic :)
<trakinas> i reported a bug yesterday related to accents on kopete and it was fixed on 4.3 and qt 4.5.2
<minche> blah, it won't import collection from 1.4
<Mamarok> minche: if you have a default SQLite database in 1.4 it should work without problems
<Mamarok> minche: else please check on #amarok
<minche> meh
<minche> i think i'll just go back to 1.4
<minche> and wait for karmic
<minche> thanks
<minche> for help
<minche> ooh, it works ^^ it crashed but it imported the collection
<minche> sweet
<Mamarok> well I told you so :)
<minche> now i just need to find out how to remove duplicates
<minche> O_o
<white_pelican> I'm getting a strange error message starting tonight in regards to trying to play mp3 files in Amarok, under Jaunty Jackelope. the error message says "Amarok currently cannot play MP3 files." I've already checked the web and have found nothing. Can someone please help?
<Mamarok> white_pelican: which Amarok version?
<Mamarok> oh, I should have read the whole sentence:
<Mamarok> white_pelican: you need to install the codecs, it's in the package libxine1-ffmpeg
<white_pelican> 1.4.10 osing kde 3.5.10
<Mamarok> white_pelican: there is no 3.5 in Jaunty
<white_pelican> let me check on that
<white_pelican> actually, there is
<white_pelican> it's a special repositiry bulit by timothy pearson
<Mamarok> Junaty ships KDE 4.2.2 by default, you just use Amarok 1.4.10 which uses the KDE3 libs
<minche> okay, amarok 2.1 is great
<Mamarok> white_pelican: well, then ask him, we do not support KDE 3.5 in Jaunty
<minche> *2.1.1
<white_pelican> the codecs you mentioned are already installed
<Mamarok> white_pelican: as I said, you use a non-supported installation, please ask the author
<white_pelican> I refuse to be pushed into a DE and apps I simply don't like
<Mamarok> white_pelican: then you should have stayed with Hardy, sorry
<white_pelican> perhaps I should have
<Mamarok> and if you use third-party packages you need to aske the named third-party author
<Sqyber> whats the name of task that runs kubuntus "taskbar" ?
<white_pelican> ok I will do that
<Mamarok> Sqyber: the panel?
<Sqyber> yea
<minche> i only have one more question ^^
<Mamarok> !ask | minche
<ubottu> minche: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nasrullah> hi to all
<minche> uh, no, nvm
<t-nor> hello
<Mamarok> !hi | nasrullah, t-nor
<ubottu> nasrullah, t-nor: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<t-nor> i have update package with kde 4.3.1 but i still have kde 4.2 plasma look
<nasrullah> which browser is well compatible on kubuntu ?
<Mamarok> t-nor: maybe you don't have installed the latest oxygen package then
<Mamarok> nasrullah: konqueror, firefox, etc.
<nasrullah> firefox 3.5 is it ok
<Mamarok> nasrullah: well, yes, but please install it from the offical repositories
<nasrullah> mamarok ,thank you
<Mamarok> nasrullah: you are welcome :)
<nasrullah> what about opera10
<Mamarok> nasrullah: I don't know if there are already packages available, but it should work, too
<nasrullah> mamarok ok
<Mamarok> nasrullah: just checked, it should be available in the non-free section
<nasrullah> from which country are you mamarok
<Mamarok> nasrullah: I don't think that matters for support :)
<nasrullah> i will do check
<nasrullah>  i have just turn to kubuntu after my ubuntu desktop collapsed due to karmic..... mamarok
<white_pelican> ok problem solved
<white_pelican> turns out the files are corrupt
<white_pelican> it plays regular mp3's just finme
<white_pelican> fine*
<white_pelican> I should have tested that last night
<white_pelican> but I was too tired
<white_pelican> I had a hunch the files were corrupt
<white_pelican> I guess with amarok 2, it's so different from 1.4 that it would take time to adjust to the new program
<white_pelican> that's the same for kde 4
<white_pelican> it' just so different
<minche> "gpg: keyserver timed out"
<minche> =(
<minche> what's that?
<trakinas> minche: it couldn't reach the server with the key to identify the source. nothing that serious
<minche> can it work without a key?
<trakinas> minche: yes. it will just complain that it is not an identified source
<Mamarok> minche: what gives you that message?
<minche> the key for amarok 2.2 key
<minche> O_o
<minche> what i just said
<minche> when i try to get key for amarok 2.2 PPA
<Mamarok> ah, that's why you can't install it :)
<Mamarok> it will ignore that source unless you have that key installed
<minche> yeah, i just realized it
<minche> but it always times out =/
<Neremor> hello!
<Mamarok> just try again, or try getting it from another keyserver
<minche> what are another keyservers?
<Neremor> I got a new PC today. In the product description was written, that the soundcard supports 5.1 output. Now i try to setup my 5.1 system with pulseaudio.
<Mamarok> minche: well, you can just get the key from the command line like this:
<Mamarok> gpg --recv 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<Mamarok> without specifying the keyserver
<Mamarok> then gpg shuld try another one
<Mamarok> Neremor: Kubuntu Jaunty? Then you should avoid Pulseaudio, you don't need this for 5.1
<Neremor> the Problem is: I have three channels on my soundcard, but not "front" "rear" and "center"... There is a green one for standard output, a blue one for line-in and a orange one for mic-in... My 5.1 system has three cables that i have to connect to my pc. But which cable should i connect to which slot?
<Neremor> Mamarok: Don't i need it for simultanious audio output of two or more sources?
<Mamarok> Neremor: well, read the documentation for your sund system :) I can't tell you from memory which colour does what, and I don't have such a card
<minche> "gpg: no keyserver known"
<Mamarok> Neremor: no, KDE doesn't use pulseaudio
<Neremor> yes i know that kubuntu doesn't use it ;)
<minche> "(use option --keyserver)
<minche> "
<Mamarok> minche: moment, I tell you another one then
<Mamarok> Neremor: I have simultaneous sound without pulseadio
<Neremor> ok
<Neremor> then i will remove it
<BluesKaj> trying to mount a permanent link to wifes' pc in fstab , so that it automounts when i login . I can access her pc with dolphin/network/wife-pc but I'd like to avoid the username & password dialog popup everytime I need access.I'v tried several tutorials now on this fstab entry but none are working after setting ecerything up and doing the sudo mount -a in the cli , get this , which soesn't make any sense , since I can access thru dolphin or
<BluesKaj> konqueror :http://www.pastebin.ca/1555075
<Neremor> then i have to configure alsa to support the 5.1 system?
<Mamarok> minche: try that: gpg --kyeserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<Mamarok> Neremor: no, normally üphonon does that automatically
<Mamarok> phonon
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: sorry, I never did this :(
<Mamarok> ok, I call it a day, cu later
<Neremor> but i don't have 5.1 sound so i don't suppose that it was done automatically ;)
<minche> "gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found"
<Neremor> is there a way to re-run this automatic setup?
<slow-motion> hi
<bab212> salu
<bab212> hi
<LuisJa> i wanna install jre-6u16-linux-x64.bin
<LuisJa> than its in my desktop (i already cd to "Escritorio"), whats the command to install it?
<juane> hola
<Rofl> okk
 * hamit hi all
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> hi from mexico
<rahman_> hi, I use kde 4.3.1 and knetworkmanager. I use 3g modem to connect internet. The problem is I a
<rahman_> can't use opendns
<rahman_> as there is no dns config options under network configuration dialog of knetworkmanager
<rahman_> how can I make networkmanager to use opendns
<rahman_> any hint?
<ryanair> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<isaacj87> hey can anyone tell me where I can find the kickoff icon found in this pic? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=119577&d=1246441213
<hawk_> hello
<isaacj87> hey can anyone tell me where I can find the kickoff icon found in this pic? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=119577&d=1246441213
<isaacj87> also, does anyone know how to disable the blue shadow on windows?
<coilette> Anybody ever played the game where your AI and your trying to take over the world without letting humas know you exist?... whats the name of this game?
<raindog> coilette: Singularity?
<coilette> bingo.. that sounds familliar!!
<coilette> thanks much raindog
<ares_> ciao
<genii> !it ares_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it ares_
<genii> !it |ares_
<ubottu> ares_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
 * genii sneaks more coffee in
<ares_> ciao
<pmwisse> hi, I have a problem with the latest openoffice 3.1.1 in kubuntu 9.04
<pmwisse> mailto: hyperlinks do not work
<pmwisse> is this a known problem?
<marco> pmwisse upgrade to fedora 11
<pmwisse> marco: that's a bit much for such a small problem
<pmwisse> and this is a kubuntu channel?
<genii> marco: Thats not constructive advice, and also this IS #kubuntu and not #fedora
<pmwisse> i found someone who had a similar problem
<pmwisse> with ooo 2.0
<pmwisse> he modified kde-open-url
<pmwisse> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544625
<pmwisse> I did this too
<pmwisse> but it doesn't help
<pmwisse> www hyperlinks work fin
<pmwisse> fine
<pmwisse> but nothing happens when you click on a mailto url
<pmwisse> I don't use this often in oowriter
<pmwisse> but I have an application in oobasic
<pmwisse> and oobase
<pmwisse> that uses macros to send mails
<pmwisse> I dropped the new kde4-support
<pmwisse> but that makes no difference
<genii> pmwisse: Filed a bug yet?
<pmwisse> where should it go?
<genii> launchpad
<genii> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pmwisse> bug filed
<pmwisse> thanks
<pmwisse> for the hint
<genii> pmwisse: You're welcome
<pmwisse> thanks
<skreech> Nayone using the New Amarok?
<landyareth> hi i need help, im from mexico....
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> well, i cant see my hd, and so, i can't install
<skreech> ubuntu_: what makes you think that you can't see the hard drive?
<ubuntu_> i'm using a dapper drake live cd, 'cause is the only one that can boot here
<skreech> landyareth: Hello
<skreech> landyareth: what do you need help with?
<skreech> ubuntu_: which ones have you tried?
<ubuntu_> well, 9.04, 8.10, 8.04..
<ubuntu_> and 6.06
<ubuntu_> ah, and 9.10 as welll
<skreech> ubuntu_: Alpha or a daily?
<ubuntu_> daily
<skreech> ok
<skreech> This doesn't help with the hard drive but what happened when they booted
<ubuntu_> well
<ubuntu_> ive tryied many sata options
<ubuntu_> like "native ide", "legacy ide", "raid"
<ubuntu_> on legacy ide it doesn't even boot.
<skreech> Past the initial menu
<shadowhywind> does anyone know of a way to run a script when the computer mutes/unmutes
<skreech> landyareth: Hola
<ubuntu_> well, it stops right after the initial menu, when its on legacy ide.
<skreech> ubuntu_: ok so back to the hard drive issue. what's your problem?
<ubuntu_> well, i cant install ubuntu here, 'cause i cant see my hard drive
<ubuntu_> i'm on a live cd
<skreech> ubuntu_: are you comfortable with the command line?
<ubuntu_> yep
<skreech> shadowhywind: I'm assuming a media key?
<skreech> ubuntu_: is there any output from ls /dev/sd* ?
<ubuntu_>   /dev/sda  /dev/sdb
<shadowhywind> skreech: yah, I was also hopeing for if I used kmix as well
<skreech> ubuntu_: umm is there anything on the hard drive currently?
<shadowhywind> skreech: if thats even possible that is
<skreech> shadowhywind: To do what?
<ubuntu_> yeap
<ubuntu_> i have two partitions
<skreech> ubuntu_: It's turning up as two drives
<ubuntu_> one with ubuntu installed via wubi, and my files for backup on the other one
<shadowhywind> skreech: well I think i can figure out a way to tell the media keys to run a script, its more of, is there a way to run a script with kmix, and media keys?
<ubuntu_> skreech, how?
<skreech> shadowhywind: Sure do it in the same script. dbus can control pretyt much all of KDE apps so just throw a dbus command at kmix
<skreech> ubuntu_: I'm trying to figure that out. Is there anythign interesting about hte computer? Old Mac or somethign?
<skreech> something
<shadowhywind> skreech: what I mean is if I used kmix to mute, the script would run, is that possible with dbus?
<ubuntu_> skreech, as i can see.... i don't understand much... But i recon my two partitions
<ubuntu_> skreech, it's a regular pc.
<skreech> shadowhywind: ahhhhm I'd wager yes but ask in #kde that would be a better pool to source from
<ubuntu_> skreech, it's and amd athlon 64 X2
<skreech> ubuntu_: ok What are you trying to do ?
<ubuntu_> with 1gb
<shadowhywind> skreech: hehe thanks!
<ubuntu_> i'm trying to install via live cd
<ubuntu_> but it hangs on the partition manager
<skreech> Of course it does. Do you have  RAID setup?
<ubuntu_> well, it's one of the bios options
<ubuntu_> it's the one i'm using right now
<skreech> hrrm
<skreech> Are you going to add a new parition or replace the windows partition ?
<ubuntu_> skreech, it boots with raid and native ide options
<ubuntu_> replace the windows one.
<skreech> ubuntu_: I know I'm thinking that you may be better served by the boring Alternative CD
<ubuntu_> uve tryied.
<ubuntu_> i've*
<ubuntu_> but no success too
<skreech> Blast :) What happened?
<avihay> does anybody remember how do you start wireshark (etheral) so that it doesn't send your card into promiscious mode?
<ubuntu_> on alternative cd it says that it can't mount the install cd
<ubuntu_> hehe
<ubuntu_> on "Detect Cd rom" step
<skreech> oh Yeah I hated that
<skreech> You ca't find the CD drive?
<ubuntu_> yep
<skreech> The CD drive you are currently RUNNING FROM YOU LYIN... ok calm down it's just stupid is all
<ubuntu_> even on wubi
<ubuntu_> hehehehe
<ubuntu_> that's the idea
<avihay> ok, found it, it's -p
<Hiisty> hi, i startded using back track 4, which is based on kubuntu, i'm not familiar with apt-get, so i'm askin is there a way to just update kde3->kde4 'cos knetworkmanager drops my network whenever i resume from screensaver?
<skreech> Hiisty: Too many naswers to that question
<skreech> What version of kubuntu is backtrack based on?
<skreech> ubuntu_: Ok So you are on dapper. what happens if you try to mount one of the drives?
<Hiisty> hmm, how can i check that, i think it is 8.04
<skreech> I don't know how back track is setup
<skreech>  normally I type lsb_release -a on the command line
<ubuntu_> ok... trying righ now
<ubuntu_> mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Hiisty> skreech: it is based on 8.10
<skreech> ubuntu_: mkdir check && sudo mount /dev/sda check
<skreech> Hiisty: That should have kde4
<ubuntu_> mount: No medium found
<skreech> ubuntu_: Wow that's kinda extreme
<yokobr> =(
<skreech> Same for sdb ?
<yokobr> same
<Hiisty> skreech: strange, it is 3.5.10
<skreech> I think your BIOS raid settings are interfering some how
<skreech> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<skreech> That's not helpful
<skreech> Hiisty: that was available as well
<skreech> Where are you getting your packages from? From a backtrack repo?
<Hiisty> skreech: sorry, but how i can check my repos?
<yokobr> i'll try to change it back to native ide option
<skreech> Hiisty: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<caseyd> how do i update from 4.2.2 to the newest one? .. will update manager do it?
<shadeslayer> caseyd: /topic
<skreech> caseyd: topic or kubuntu.org
<caseyd> i went to the FAQ and such, is the word i'm looking for backports?
<shadeslayer> caseyd: yep
<spacelime> hi
<shadeslayer> caseyd: backports are basically packages which will be default in the new release but are also built for the current stable release
<shadeslayer> spacelime: hi
<caseyd> shadeslayer: so this is not how i upgrade.. is it more simple if I just reinstall from the new cd?
<Hiisty> skreech: there is just backtracks own repo, and devel-repo which is commented
<spacelime> kde 3.5 themes are not compatible with kde 4 right?
<shadeslayer> caseyd: well its a yes and no question,yes youll have the latest packages,but no you wont have the stability of 9.04
<shadeslayer> caseyd: easies way to get KDE 4.3 on 9.04 is by adding the repo line and doing a dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> *easiest
<caseyd> shadeslayer: I'm pretty sure I have ubuntu 9.04, just not the newest kde..
<shadeslayer> caseyd: yeah,thats what im telling you,add the repo line and the key and then perform a full upgrade
<skreech> Hiisty: Ok seems to be using their packages
<skreech> Hiisty: Probably better to take it up with them
<Hiisty> skreech: yes, i think so too, (funny) thing is that they directed me to here, but thanks anyway, i'll try to fix it :)
<skreech> Hiisty: Oh so they don't have an issue with you using KDe4 from Kubuntu?
<Hiisty> skreech: i'm not sure, i think that there must be good reason that they are using kde3
<skreech> Hiisty: It's a known beast. KDE4 was probably quite wild when they shipped
<Hiisty> skreech: how about now? it is stable?
<skreech> For some version of stable.
<skreech> It's still not KDE 3 stable and if you are using the same repos that backtrack built from then I'd say it's probably not rock solid there
<skreech> KDE has made some very large steps for each release of KDE since 4.0 which is both an indication of how well the team works and how much was missing in KDE 4.0
<skreech> KDE 4.1 was acceptable but widely regarded as not "Good"
<shadeslayer> skreech: also a indication of a better release each time :)
<darthanubis>  KDE4.3.1 is rockk solid
<skreech> Oh no doubt
<skreech> darthanubis: I can crash it :-p
<skreech> but it's getting much harder :)
<darthanubis> Nepomuk iskinda shady, but who uses that?
 * shadeslayer cracks darthanubis KDE 3.1 with a KDE 4.3.1 hammer
 * skreech wishes he could say he did :(
<shadeslayer> ahem.... *cough* me
<spacelime> yes, KDE is improving rapidly... i really think Canonical should think about promoting Kubuntu more
<skreech> Hiisty: I'd likely stick close to the backtrack folks and see if they would like some help for the next release :-D
<skreech> Many people think that but until canonical thinks that (And it's not likely they will anytime soon) then it's going to be a community endeavour
<spacelime> the only problem i have with KDE is that i'm not really fond of the whole "transparent shiny" business
<skreech> New theme! There you go solved
<spacelime> i really love Gnome-colors icons with human/dust theme
<spacelime> skreech: sure... but actually i think it's really hard finding a good one for kde 4
<spacelime> there was a nice human clone for 3.5
<skreech> Yeah I'd watch kde-look or just start dropping hints on some themes that are close :)
<darthanubis> The ability to download new everything right from the KDE interface is awesome
<darthanubis> Kwin rocks
<darthanubis> I don't miss compiz at all
<spacelime> no, it's nice to have it all integrated
<caseyd> okay! I think I'm starting to get it. I have 9.04-Januity, and to update to the newest kde I add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main to my /etc/apt/sources.list ... and then type apt-get dist-upgrade in terminal?
<skreech> Moar Integration!!!
<skreech> caseyd: No sudo apt-get update
<caseyd> ahh cool
<skreech> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<skreech> you can do it from the GUI as well
<spacelime> but when it comes to theming I just think it's way to scattered.... there are so many engines and different places to fiddle to get an integrated look... if I install a theme  i want it to change everything from desktop to window styles at once
<skreech> There needs to be a system that does that but that's A lot of work as well
<skreech> KDE's theming is a little more granular than Gnome's
<spacelime> sure.... but it would be much easier to make themes if there was some consitency too
<spacelime> it would save work in the long run i think
<yokobr> skreech
<skreech> yes?
<yokobr> skreech, finnaly made it
<skreech> Hooray
<yokobr> i've returned to "native ide"
<skreech> What changes were made
<spacelime> this is the most gorgeous window design I know of.. wish I could get KDE to look like this =) http://www.somgnu.cat/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/88790-2.jpg
<skreech> that would help I hope
<yokobr> then i've tryied 7.03
<yokobr> 04*
<yokobr> and worked fine
<yokobr> i've also added noapic and acpi=off on boot options, but it has nothing with the hd detection problem
<skreech> yokobr: ok you are going to update after?
<yokobr> yeap
<yokobr> i'll try all distros updates until 9.04
<yokobr> hahaha
<skreech> spacelime: That works nicely with that wallpaper
<spacelime> skreech: yes for sure...and also the fonts go really well
<Dragnslcr> spacelime- pretty sure that is KDE
<skreech> Dragnslcr: Oh?
<Dragnslcr> The window in the back looks like Dolphin
<skreech> Dragnslcr: Open Nautilus and compare
<spacelime> Dragnslcr: no, it's gnome unfortunately
<spacelime> with dust
<Dragnslcr> I've never used Nautilus. Does it use the same program icon as Dolphin?
<skreech> Dragnslcr: Dolphin hasn't picked up a bookmarks menu in all th time that I have known it
<skreech> Dragnslcr: Other way around :)
<Dragnslcr> Heh, gotcha
<Dragnslcr> Well there's no reason that you couldn't make a theme that looks that
<skreech> spacelime: Ah that's the infamous Dust :)
<skreech> spacelime: Speak to kwwii about it
<spacelime> skreech: yes =) i just lllllllllllllooooooooooooove it
<spacelime> who is kwwi?
<trakinas> dudes and dudettes, can someone explain me why kate is not auto-completing any html code?
<spacelime> this is how i like icons to look: http://pillateunlinux.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/82562-1.png
<yokobr> skreech, i've triyed many distros
<yokobr> this is the first one that boots here
<yokobr> and also installs
<trakinas> I've activated all the auto-completion stuff on kate's settings, but it still not auto-completing
<skreech> spacelime: KDE Artist. Currently working on Gnome and likely in charge of the Dust theme. Hired By Canonical to work on Ubuntu
<yokobr> i hate KDE
<yokobr> Gnome FTW!
<skreech> trakinas: Ctrl+Space maybe
<yokobr> trakinas seems to be brazilian
<spacelime> skreech: ok! hope he'll do something about kde as well then =)
<trakinas> skreech: ermm.... hence why Im asking? control space is not doing anything
<trakinas> yokobr: you are right
<yokobr> trakinas, sabia!
<skreech> spacelime: Likely not as he's pretty much stopped working on KDE/Kubuntu stuff since he's been hired
<skreech> But you could put it on his plate
<trakinas> yokobr: I could guess the same about you.
<spacelime> yokobr: gnome is great... but i sense that they are getting stuck in the mud
<sebastian> hey i was woundering if theres anyway to install gnome without all the kde programs in it?
<yokobr> spacelime, i don't care for eyecandy stuff.
<yokobr> it's waste of resources..
<trakinas> yokobr: mine has almost no eyecandy. it is all relative.
<yokobr> gnome is a lil bit stucked.. but it's still safe and faster
<sebastian> so is there any way?
<trakinas> I have only the useful stuff activated.
<yokobr> i've  installed kde 4.2, but i wasn't able to disabe all that effects...
<trakinas> I'm kind of tired of gome. he! so using KDE right now.
<yokobr> and had no patience for that.
<spacelime> yokobr: it's alot more integrated but I think KDE will improve quickly
<trakinas> sebastian: sure. first you install gnome, then  you purge kde and every qt app
<trakinas> I like both.
<yokobr> well, just to begin, i hate that desktop app...
<yokobr> where are the good and old icon style
<spacelime> yokobr: you can put icons on the desktop... just need to put them inside a frame
<yokobr> =(
<spacelime> yokobr: i think that's allright... just takes a little while to get used to
<trakinas> yokobr: you can disable that. I did with mine. I don't like icons on my desktop.
<sebastian> Trakinas what do u mean by purge?
<yokobr> hhehehehe... it's like religion discussion
<trakinas> dear kate, will you auto=complete my codes? please?
<yokobr> pointless
<yokobr> any developer there?
<trakinas> sebastian: aptitude purge blahblahblah
<trakinas> yokobr: yep
<spacelime> yokobr: all good things in this world are pointless =)
<trakinas> seriously, kate not auto-completing is getting me mad
<trakinas> spacelime: spect useless discussions
<trakinas> yokobr: me. trying to make kate auto-complete my codes.
<spacelime> trakinas: spect?
<trakinas> *expect
<yokobr> well, i use linux since 99, but aways developed for windows... I'm starting with linux now, yesterday....with gambas
<yokobr> any sugestion for, except java?
<sebastian> Trakinas if i do.. aptitude purge amarok for example will it still be on kde but not gnome?
<trakinas> spacelime: fixed already: expected. typo.
<trakinas> yokobr: python. c++.
<trakinas> gambas is visual basic, right?
<trakinas> sebastian: it will vanish from your app
<trakinas> *ops, pc
<yokobr> phyton seems to be very likely c++, or java, right?
<spacelime> trakinas: ok! that's what we are here for aint it =)
<trakinas> sebastian: you can edit gnome's menu
<trakinas> but your apps are avaiable for every desktop envirionment/wm
<sebastian> right, that makes me feel stupid haha... thx
<yokobr> and there's any rad for phyton?
<monax> доброй ночи !
<trakinas> yokobr: not at all. not in syntaxe, i mean.
<monax>  i'm sori
<trakinas> but python is very powerful.
<yokobr> i know that
<yokobr> frets on fire is made in phyton \o/
<trakinas> yokobr: more or less.
<yokobr> sure it is!
<yokobr> but, whatever, there's any RAD for phyton?
<trakinas> yokobr: you have BoaConstrictor and some other IDEs that integrate wxWidgets, pygtk and other visual tool kits
<trakinas> yokobr: more or less not about frets, about existing rad ides. =P
<spacelime> trakinas: ruby seems really pretty... i'm thinking of trying it out. have you coded in that?
<trakinas> spacelime: yes. i've played a little with ruby. ruby is good, but Im not a ruby programmer.
<trakinas> yokobr: I've answered that
<spacelime> trakinas: what do you use?
<trakinas> spacelime: what you mean? I program in python and java.
<el_magico> hello, someone can say me if, in unix/linux, the file descriptor associato to the keybord is stdin or stdin_fileno? On the manual there is stdin_fileno, but with the function fgets ........I must..... to use stdin..... Help me please, thank you so much
<spacelime> trakinas: ok...... i used to code in c++ a few years ago. I've forgotten alot so i'm thinking if i should recap or perhaps just go for another language... python and java are both script based right?
<trakinas> spacelime: no. java is compiled / bytecode interpreted.
<trakinas> you generate a binary file that is interpreted by the JVM, but it i compiled.
<trakinas> python is interpreted
<spacelime> trakinas: are you coding applications for KDE?
<trakinas> if you have experience with C++ you will feel confortable with java
<trakinas> spacelime: no. I wished i was =(
<spacelime> yes i heard they are both object oriented....
<trakinas> spacelime: if you intend to code for fun, just recap c++ skill - you still have lots of open source projects coded in c++ to contribute
<trakinas> spacelime: their syntaxe is also very similar.
<spacelime> i was just thinking about ruby because from what i heard it's very "elegant" and let's you get a good flow
<spacelime> trakinas: right.... that's the reason I'm leaning towards c++ again... that's what the majority of KDE is based on right?
<bigbrovar> has anyone been able to get the amarok 2.2 beta to install on ubuntu jaunty ? the ppa here for it has some missing deps
<trakinas> spacelime: ruby is good. have a look on it if you are interested. ;]
<trakinas> spacelime: I guess so.
<spacelime> cool... i think i will
<big--ben> hey guys. if i apt-get install apache, how much more will i need to configure if all I want is to be able to host some files in ~/public_html?
<trakinas> big--ben: almost nothing
<trakinas> big--ben: just the configs for your page, activate de modules you will use, and activate the site.
<big--ben> will i even need modules and configs?
<big--ben> trakinas: i really just want to host some pictures and maybe a html page in public_html
<big--ben> trakinas: will i even need modules and configs?
<trakinas> big--ben: you don't need any modules, then. but you need to activate the site and config it.
<big--ben> trakinas: ok, thx. is there any good howto you can point me to?
<trakinas> big--ben: loads of
<trakinas> like this one: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/02/22/7-virtual-hosting-using-apache-2
<big--ben> trakinas: thx a lot
<trakinas> np
<harolddong> what's a good dual-pane, midnight commander style file manager that shows previews? Krusader doesn't seem to do it... or maybe I'm just missing the option
<trakinas> harolddong: I dont know. sorry! =/
<harolddong> is mplayerthumbs not working anymore?  It hasnt worked for me since installing kde 4.3
<Squarc1> hi there
<Squarc1> How to run 'sudo dolphin &' properly?
<Squarc1> this way, sudo gets to be the new thread, and filling in my password is thus not posible,. plus I got a paused thread that I dont want..
<Squarc1> so all I want is sudo to create a new proccess: dolphin
<Uqbar> hello. Some menus in showfoto appear empty - e.g. "color". Is it because of a missing package? (all of showfoto's dependencies are met, though)
<Uqbar> the "decorate" and "filter" menus are empty as well
<Dragnslcr> Squarc1- first of all, you need to use kdesudo instead
<Squarc1> Dragnslcr
<Squarc1> is that so Important?
<Squarc1> because, when using kdesudo or gksudo, dolphin doesnt work the first 3 times
<Squarc1> it gives a error that the connection with some KDE socket cannot be made
<Dragnslcr> Yes, it is. Otherwise you may run into permissions problems
<Squarc1> and I cannot browse anything
<Dragnslcr> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<BluesKaj> anyone here successfully mount a  windows share with cifs/smbfs at boot up using fstab edits ?
<Squarc1> LOL, sorry but; " 3. There are also some graphical applications that simply will not run with the sudo command. Kate, for example, can be run as 'kdesu kate' but cannot be run as 'sudo kate'"... I'm used to run 'sudo kate /path/to/file' all the time, seems to work perfect (exepct for some terminal flooding)
<Uqbar> (unsurprisingly the same happens in digikam as well as in showfoto)
<steffe> Tja
<ubuntu1> i need some help with my drivers
<ubuntu1> any one?
<harjot_> how would i use ssh to launch applications on the person im sshing?
#kubuntu 2009-09-06
<sylv1> hi guys
<harjot_> how would i use ssh to launch applications on the person im sshing?
<harjot_> how would i use ssh to launch applications on the person im sshing?
<harjot_> how would i use ssh to launch applications on the person im sshing?
<FloodBotK2> harjot_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sylv1> does anybody know if it's possible to get a good localization experience with kde 4.3 from backports PPA ?
<fysaen> :D
<Hei_Ku> Is there someone from the Spanish translation team around?
<Hei_Ku> Rosetta made it again and screwed it up with the  %n strings
<Hei_Ku> can someone point in the right direction to report this and have it fixed. It's kind of a repeating story with every update
<Guest8622> ciao
<sourcemaker> how can I add myself to address book... I receive the following error message: You do not have your own contact defined in the address book.
<Mist_> How does one disable the builtin plastique in Kubuntu?
<Mist_> err.. 9.04 that is
<Dette> is there a way to set up Kubuntu 8.04 the way i want it, then make an install disk that will reinstall it the same way it was? like a backup image but works like a regular install?
<caseyd> has anyone successfully used the 'gmail-plasmoid'? I get Could not create a python ScriptEngine for the widget.
<Dette> is there a way to set up Kubuntu 8.04 the way i want it, then make an install disk that will reinstall it the same way it was? like a backup image but works like a regular install?
<Zeelot> hey I'm having a problem with sound, having lots of static in the background (like I have to turn the volume way too high to hear the sound)
<coilette> does kubuntu 9.04 isntall video drivers automaticly?
<coilette> or do i have to do something special to install the best drivers?
<Dette> maybe
<KDesk> hi
<KDesk> I want to open epub books, but I read that okular doens't support this in kubuntu, I have to compile it with epub. But I don;t know how to do it, what do I need?
 * Dette quit sleeeeeeep.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<coilette> whats dolphin's imbedded search apps name?
<coilette> "The Process for the nepomuksearch protocol died unexpectedly"
<coilette> what i i need to remove and replace to be able to search my comouter?
<Mist_> So.. how does one share a folder on the network.. did properties and then share tab and pressed the button.. entered the sudo password into the box and then.... nothing...
<Mist_> hm..
<Mist_> ah one need to install samba.. it doesnt do it for you.. and edit smb.conf etc. kk.. fair enough..
<coilette> ahh how do i run as SU? hehe
<coilette> nvm, did it my CLI
<Mist_> aaaand that didnt work too good anyway... as usual..
<Mist_> Anyone know how to do this in kubuntu 9.04, sharing folders via smb?
<coilette> can somebody have a look at my error log for ati driver installation please? http://pastebin.com/d4907f480
<what_if> Has anyone found a workaround for installing koffice on 9.04 ?
<KDesk> what_if: which version?
<what_if> 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu6
<what_if> in actuality I only need kformula. the rest of the packages are optional;
<what_if> but would be nice to have
<Mist_> Anyone know how to do this in kubuntu 9.04, sharing folders? Anyone? Anyone alive? Is it possible?
<malkarani> hi
<coilette> no idea Mist
<rdef> @ mist i would try right clicking on the folder and then choosing ->properties then click tab ->permissions then under "ownership" near the bottom click ->group and choose "sambashare" at the bottom
<rdef> this "should" make it shared when networked using samba
<rdef> but i have only done this in ubuntu... much easier there lol
<Mist_> rdef: yeah.. I started to think kubuntu is taking the experimental way for some time now :P
<Mist_> I dragged down samba configure utility and smb4k etc and figured it out somewhat now though. I know the old way editing smb-conf etc, but it was a long time ago and was really hoping to a gui working 2009 :P
<Mist_> But any working way.. is a good way :)
<Mist_> Besides.. I kinda miss old school terminal editing.. I really do.. just.. growing old.. hopefully not bald though :P
<KDesk> what_if: I can install koffice 1.6 in 9.04. Why don't you can?
<what_if> KDesk: Because installing koffice or kformula wants to remove many other packages that I need. Like KDE4
<what_if> KDesk: I am on amd_64... are you as well ?
<KDesk> what_if:  yes, but I use now karmic (9.10)
<KDesk> what_if: can you do: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kformula
<KDesk> what_if: and paste everything in http://pastebin.ca/index.php ?
<what_if> kformula: Depends: koffice-libs (>= 1:1.6.3) but it is not going to be installed
<KDesk> what_if: and if you try to install koffice-libs ?
<what_if> http://pastebin.ca/1555680
<what_if> A long string of depencency errors...
<KDesk> did you do an apt-get / aptitude update?
<what_if> many times. Same error every time
<KDesk> odd...
<what_if> I know...
<what_if> the only non-ubuntu  repository I have is for wine only, so that should not cause any issues
<KDesk> what_if: could you please also attach your sources.list to the pastbin?
<KDesk> what_if: install is an alias, right?
<KDesk> to what?
<what_if> alias "install=sudo apt-get install"
<KDesk> what_if: hmm. Maybe If you try aptitude?
<what_if> http://pastebin.ca/1555689 <-- pasted sources.list to the end
<what_if> aptitude wanted to un-install 134 packages (all of KDE) to install kformula
<what_if> same as synaptic
<KDesk> what_if: yes, sources.list is ok. I dont' understand, I installed koffice one month ago in 9.04, the same version, 1:1.6.3-7ubunut6
<what_if> I don't know either
<KDesk> what_if: does it say why? a conflict with koffice-libs?
<what_if> downloaded the koffice source, compiling is probably easier than fixing this
<what_if> kdelibs5: Conflicts: kformula but 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu6 is to be installed.
<what_if>    koffice-libs-kde4: Conflicts: koffice-libs but 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu6 is to be installed.
<what_if>    koffice-data-kde4: Conflicts: koffice-data but 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu6 is to be installed.
<KDesk> you can try the version 2.1 beta 1
<what_if> is that in the repos>
<KDesk> what_if: ah, you have koffice 2 installed.
<what_if> this is the error then ?
<KDesk> what_if: I think you can not have both, koffice  1.6 and 2.x installed
<KDesk> at the same time
<KDesk> what_if:  you can opgrade koffice 2.0 to 2.1 beta 1 or install 1.6 removing 2.0
<what_if> installing 1.6 removes kde though... I am just going to compile it
<KDesk> what_if:  should not, do:    sudo aptitude remove koffice-data-kde4 koffice-kde4 koffice-libs-kde4
<what_if> done
<KDesk> and now install koffice
<what_if> the kformula package still wants to remove 190 other packages. See : V
<what_if> lol... http://pastebin.ca/1555700
<theadmin> ...*tries* It does that for me too...
<KDesk> what_if: I think you should better use aptitude, because with apt-get there are (or where) some problems handling dependencies.
<KDesk> what_if: try with: sudo aptitude install koffice
<theadmin> KDesk: And i thought they are the same thing
<KDesk> theadmin: not exactly, but aptitude has also a nice interfaz if you only run "sudo aptitude" :)
<what_if> aptituce did help a little, only tried to uninstall 142 packages : http://pastebin.ca/1555707
<what_if> still, that number needs to be 0
<theadmin> ...now it tries to remove GNOME?
<what_if> did it?
 * what_if looks again
<what_if> so odd
<what_if> the package conflicts with desktop environments...
<KDesk> what_if: which kde version do you have?
<theadmin> Okay, also, try with synaptic, maybe that'd help
<what_if> kde 4.2
<theadmin> What is the package name for openoffice.org database?
<what_if> openoffice.org-base - full-featured office productivity suite -- database
<what_if> synaptic also wants to uninstall kde
<what_if> its koffice!
<what_if> lol
<mitd> what is diiference 'tween http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu and .../kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu ?
<Dragnslcr> mitd- they're different repositories, so they'll have different packages
<KDesk> what_if: the problem is that kdelibs5 conflicts with the package kformula, I don't know why, maybe a mistake by some dev
<mitd> thx, am upgrading to 4.3.1 (on 9.04) using backports and saw other ppa mentioned thx again
<Mist_> sigh.. timeout with remote smb share.. what the frack is wrong now with this.. agh.. ffs what is it with kubuntu and networking stuff not working.. geesh.. less time throw in arch and config it and it works than this..
<KDesk> mitd: but the backports one has kde 4.3.1 and the other has 4.2.4... beter use the backports one
<VK7HSE-Eee> The default network manager in Karmic alpha5 for some reason doesn't want to sync with my WAP (40bit) however I have overcome this issue by using WICD ...
<Mist_> starting to feel being on a windows machine even..
<theadmin> Mist_ maybe something with the share itself?
<Mist_> I gone really deep.. 777 deep in fact. And all share config is open for all. Still it announce itself.. but it refuse to work and just time out.
<mitd> roger that good tp know since I am 25 mins into upgrade lol
<KDesk> what_if: you can fix this (not sure, but almost) by installing/upgradeing to kde 4.3
<what_if> I will just wait
<KDesk> what_if: and kde 4.3 is better than 4.2 :)
<what_if> i'm sure kde 4.3 will be coming soon.
<what_if> it would be great if that update fixed this problem
<theadmin> KDesk: It will, when they release 9.10. what_if: It'd come around october
<what_if> hmmm...
<KDesk> what_if: why? it can take some days or weeks, come one, upgrade. with the ppa
<KDesk> what_if:  this is the ppa url: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<theadmin> KDesk: 4.3 has some issues on 9.04
<KDesk> what_if: and the repo:   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<Mist_> im just tired.. but 2 days not getting it to work after countless forum threads and questions and tries.. it is just not like it should be for someone that fiddled linux since 93..
<Mist_> maybe kubuntu just.. hates me...
<KDesk> Mist_: what happend to you?
<Mist_> kubuntu and smb share etc happened..
<KDesk> theadmin: ah, didn't knew.. what is wrong?
<theadmin> KDesk: He can't connect to a samba share
<theadmin> KDesk: Plasma does not start, some other issues
<KDesk> theadmin: the only issue I had was that in the upgrade it killed/restarted the xserver.
<theadmin> KDesk: Well, that is normal. It needed to upgrade KDM ;)
<Mist_> KDesk: the share is there.. set anyone to be able to connect, view and write to it. And folder and everything under is 777 chmoded. Group even set to smbshare.. it just refuse and timeout from this 9.04 ubuntu machine. This smb client works.. work towards pclos2007 and 2009 box and windows and itself so.. hmm..
<Mist_> logfile.. need to.. look logfile.. sleep.. not an option.. failure.. not an issue.. must..
<theadmin> Mist_: Hey, Linux is not windo$e, it won't solve your problems. Unfortunately for some, but it really lets you learn your pc.
<what_if> KDesk: than you for your help. I will see what else I can find out about his issue
<KDesk> what_if: sorry I could relly help with  the problem, you can try installing from ppa koffiec 2.1 beta 1
<what_if> I'm compiling the kformula from source.
<KDesk> theadmin: but it can upgradeit without killing kdm, after that i had to continue the upgrade manually
<what_if> That will solve all my dependency issues
<KDesk> what_if: ah, yea, it seems to be a shorter way
<Mist_> theadmin: Yeah I know.. I started out with slakware in 1993 compiling my OS..
<Mist_> theadmin: and now it is 2009, and things like gfxcard drivers arent stuffed in default like it should, network doesnt work like it should and displayed, shares dont work out of the box, remote doesnt work like it should and so on.. the most basic and most used stuff around and they dont work.. 16 years later..
<Mist_> But that is not the issue in general for me..
<theadmin> Mist: I know... So i've asked, is the share itself working?
<Mist_> theadmin: it should but it doesn't ^^ But.. it works towards this box that has exakt same setup, permissions, kubuntu 9.04 as well.. it is really weird
<KDesk> Mist_: hmm, I had once a porblem with samba or nfs, I had to manually change some file in /etc maybe  /etc/hosts.allow
<theadmin> Mist_ So, as far as i get it, it just sudennly stopped working?
<Mist_> theadmin: configured both at same time. The other box doesn't work of these two, he he
<Mist_> But.. I might be on to something maybe..
<Mist_> ah yes..
<Mist_> the other box.. lack /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Mist_> why is beyond me..
<Mist_> that file should be there.
<Mist_> Since all config utils have the settings and take them from somewhere..
<theadmin> Mist_ Copy it from working box?
<Mist_> sounds like an option atm yes.. but why isn't it there.. something of these 2 boxes failed on the other one with that config file.. still samba-configure-utility get it settings from smb.conf. But if it isn't there.. it shouldnt be able to.. still it has all correct data..
<theadmin> Mist_ I have a smb.conf in many places, so it might be another one. Take a look at that list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/265904/
<theadmin> How do you enable graphical login for root? Just wondering :D
<theadmin> Never mind, found it
<Mist_> so weird.. everything checks out.. still not working.. only thing I can now think of is that this box have the kernel after the other one installed..
<Mist_> bet its one of these things being to tired to see the truth.. and will solve it during sleep or see it through fresh eyes after rest.. :)
<luke> got a hardware question/problem anyone here a mobo expert?
<Mist_> ok.. now I get pissed.. suddenly it starts working.. argh I hate when that happen and I dont know why...
<Mist_> this is it.. im going to bed.. sob.. gl guys and girls.. im confused..
<jci> hello
<jci> I'm looking for some help connecting my ubuntu laptop to a mac mini's Airport connection
<jci> Is this the right place?
<pipegeek_> anyone know which package contains the kde4 theming control panel?  It doesn't seem to get installed along with systemsettings.
<hector> Hola
<pipegeek_> hi
<jci> hello?
<surfinmdq_> hi, i wanted to install Koffice but I don't if I should do a sudo aptitudo koffice or just a sudo aptitude koffece-kde4
<surfinmdq_> so, what you say!?
<theadmin> Hello again. I wanted to know what is the "loop" part in "sudo mount -o loop somefile.iso /media/isodevice"
<surfinmdq> sorry I closed the IRC client, so, what should I install, plain koffice package or koffice-kde4? I'm running KDE4
<theadmin> surfinmdq: We discussed a problem a few minutes ago, in which koffice tried to remove KDE with installing. Go with openoffice.org :)
<surfinmdq> theadmin: koffice trying removing kde? weird! it's like outlook trying remove windows lol
<surfinmdq> theadmin: very much thanx for this critical advice :D
<surfinmdq> another one: which solution do you recommend to make a 1:1 copy of my / partition (clone it)? it would be invaluable to have it restored in minutes if there's any problem when installing/upgrading my current Kubuntu
<surfinmdq> I remember some time ago using Remastersys, very great soft, but may be some other options out there
<theadmin> surfinmdq: you might try clonezilla... I don't know much of those, really, but well.
<theadmin> fsarchiver is a way too
<theadmin> oh, also, partimage
<surfinmdq> theadmin: cool, tnx again pal :)
<surfinmdq> see you!
<jci> I'm looking for some help connecting my ubuntu laptop to a mac mini's Airport connection
<jci> Is this the right place?
<kalp> hi,which is latest intel processor?and its price
<kalp> ?
<_tj> intel.com ?
<bdizzle> hi, I Just noticed something rather odd a moment ago. I am running Kubuntu 9.04 on a laptop that is currently unplugged and running off of battery. Yet the Power Management believes that it is charging for some reason (obviously it is not, as the % decreases and it is unplugged)
<jlilly> hey folks. I need to install the kde4 development libraries to install a kde4 based package. I'm running 9.04 (ubuntu, not kubuntu). Any help? Figured this was the place to ask as its a question about kde libs.
<dwidmann> jlilly: try install kdebase-dev kdebase-workspace-dev kdelibs-dev and libqt4-dev and then try
<dwidmann> jlilly: **kdelibs5-dev, actually - oh, and you'll need cmake too
<jlilly> thx
<jlilly> I have cmake.
<surfinmdq> hi, what's the name of the package that have the tools to compile!?
<surfinmdq> i need to compile latest digikam and can't run a ./configure
<surfinmdq> so i need to install the compiler packages
<surfinmdq> but i don't know which are they :(
<Leobuntu> try "build-essentials"
<surfinmdq> Leobuntu: cool, i remember now, that's what i was after, tnx :D
<Leobuntu> :)
<surfinmdq> Leobuntu: still can't tun ./configure
<surfinmdq> i figure i'm missing something, i can't remember the package's name with the tools to compile grrr
<theadmin> what is the difference between "sudo -u username" and "su username"??
<SoftVision> hi what is the path for the configuration file for grub2?
<theadmin> SoftVision: Karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<VirtualDisaster> surfinmdq:  build-essential
<VirtualDisaster> theadmin:  different programs?
<theadmin> VirtualDisaster: Excuse me?
<VirtualDisaster> <theadmin> what is the difference between "sudo -u username" and "su username"??
<surfinmdq> VirtualDisaster: hi, yeah, that package is already installed but i keep recivieng: ./configure: no such file or directory
<surfinmdq> =(
<theadmin> VirtualDisaster: Yeah, but they do pretty much the same thing
<VirtualDisaster> surfinmdq: well if the pkg works then  guess youre ok?
<VirtualDisaster> theadmin: yeah but they do them differently, so best not to get them confused
<VirtualDisaster> i must say kubuntu has come a long way
<VirtualDisaster> only issue is 37" monitor
<theadmin> VirtualDisaster, i always do "sudo" for console things and "kdesudo (-u when nessecary)" for graphical
<VirtualDisaster> but it works so im ok i guess
<surfinmdq> VirtualDisaster: sorry, the pkg is installed but i cannot run ./configure because i receive a "no such file or directory" when doing a ./configure from bash :P
<VirtualDisaster> theadmin: yeah same
<VirtualDisaster> surfinmdq: what?
<VirtualDisaster> brb updates done
<surfinmdq> VirtualDisaster: nevermind, what i had missing was *just* the gcc
<surfinmdq> tnx bro
<theadmin> Where should i write to ask a certain thing to be added to repos? Just wondering :D
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> is there a way to upgrade kde from 4.2 to 4.3 even if it's not in the available updates?
<theadmin> Taggnostr: you need to add the backports repo
<Taggnostr> actually I only need to upgrade konsole
<theadmin> Taggnostr: eh, what's wrong with 4.2 one?
<Taggnostr> with konsole 2.2.2 I have a problem that make it crash, and a used with 2.2.3 and kde 4.3 wasn't able to reproduce it, so maybe it's fixed now
<theadmin> Taggnostr: Konsole separately not available in backports repo, sory
<Taggnostr> do you know when kde4.3 will be added to the updates?
<theadmin> Taggnostr: October.
<Taggnostr> I guess I can survive another month
<Taggnostr> do you want to try to reproduce my problem? what version do you have?
<theadmin> Taggnostr: 9.04 JJ, KDE 4.2.2
<Taggnostr> if you want to try here is how (warning, all your konsole may crash): 1) open konsole 2) type 'python' and hit enter 3) paste print u''.join(map(unichr, range(0x1d400, 0x1d7ff))).encode('utf-8') and hit enter
<theadmin> Taggnostr: crash with signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<Taggnostr> yep, same here
<theadmin> You can try using gnome-terminal
<robin0800> theadmin: works fine in gnome
<theadmin> robin0800: Ofcourse. GNOME is generally more stable.
<Taggnostr> it used to work on kde3
<Taggnostr> gnome-terminal is not installed and requires several other packages, are there other terminals already installed in kubuntu?
<theadmin> Taggnostr: No, unfortunately.
<theadmin> Taggnostr: Try installing gnome-terminal, it asks for only 2 packages for me so not a problem
<Taggnostr> for me it says 0 upgraded, 67 newly installed, 0 to remove and 45 not upgraded.
<theadmin> 67? paste a list to http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<Taggnostr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/265993/
<theadmin> Okay it tries to install GNOME i think. Forget that then.
<Taggnostr> ok, can I also remove those packages at line 5-6?
<theadmin> Taggnostr: Use "sudo apt-get autoremove", that would remove them if they really are not needed
<Taggnostr> ok, done
<Taggnostr> well, thanks for all the help
<theadmin> Taggnostr: You might also try asking on kubuntuforums.net, maybe there is a fix
<rubyist> what package are kde dev files in?
<theadmin> rubyist: "kde-devel"
<rubyist> thanks theadmin
<rubyist> has anyone tried to install the kate filetree plugin?
<rubyist> I keep getting.. in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail.
<rubyist> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<rubyist> i don't see any option to select where the KDE libs are(from ./configure --help)
<jonathan__> hello
<jonathan__> ?
<theadmin> jonathan: Yes?
<jonathan__> hello just testing irc on kubuntu
<jonathan__> where do you get help installing qt and c++?
<theadmin> Jonathan__: Here of course :)
<jonathan__> yeah
<jonathan__> is there a easy package way or does it have to be manual?
<theadmin> jonathan__ Meh, look in synaptic there. There are too many packages listed so i'm not sure which one is needed
<jonathan__> yeah... i did but allegdly those ones update
<jonathan__> everyone calls it synaptic but mines called kpackagekit
<theadmin> jonathan: Kpackagekit is not fully working yet. Press alt+f2, type konsole, press enter, type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Mamarok> theadmin: why? he is better off with the command line
<Mamarok> jonathan__: also, if you have KDE installed, so is Qt, KDE doesn't run without Qt and C++
<theadmin> Mamarok: O_O
<theadmin> I don't even quite know what Qt is
<jonathan__> kk but i would liket o develop
<Mamarok> jonathan__: then check out kdevelop, it should install everthing you need
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<jonathan__> i already installed kdevelop
<Mamarok> well, then start it :)
<jonathan__> kk
<jonathan__> theres like 8 launchers in the menu
<Mamarok> kjona
<Mamarok> jonathan__: sorry, there is a help file attached
<Mamarok> theadmin: Qt is the basic framework for KDE, as well as GTK+ is for Gnome
<jonathan__> ok so i opened kdevelop for c/c++
<Mamarok> jonathan__: also, for developing in KDE, see http://techbase.kde.org
<jonathan__> that me done ready for some coding?
<Mamarok> jonathan__: have you coded before with an IDE? It's pretty much the same as all IDEs
<jonathan__> yeah only was delphi in windows
<jonathan__> lol
<theadmin> jonathan__ Nothing windows counts
<jonathan__> ok well i drew a wee house with open gl on opensuse
<Mamarok> jonathan__: check out that link above and read, there is not much I can do else for you, also #kde will be more of help, this channel here is more for users than developers
<jonathan__> but someone else setup my work station
<jonathan__> kk
<Mamarok> jonathan__: I can't read documentation for you, that is something you will have to do yourself
<theadmin> eeek! How do i stop a ping? O_O it started and ain't finishing
<Mamarok> theadmin: Ctrl+C
<rubyist> gr
<Mamarok> theadmin: else, close the konsole tab
<jonathan__> what is commands to get current version of stuff like gcc and qt ?
<Mamarok> jonathan__: which Kubuntu do you use?
<theadmin> Mamarok: Ctrl+c worked :)
<jonathan__> the jaunty one :0
<jonathan__> its highly groovy
<Mamarok> jonathan__: well, you will have to upgrade to KDE 4.3.1 first, developing for earlier versions is of no use, see the channel topic plase
<Mamarok> jonathan__: and if you have kdevelop, you have the correct versions of Qt and gcc for the KDE versions you are using already
<jonathan__> ok ok nice
<theadmin> How can i prompt a user to enter a variable in a shell script?
<Mamarok> jonathan__: please, read that website I gave you, you will have to read some documentation first, and get yourself a good book for C++
<Mamarok> jonathan__: the one y Daniel Molketin is state of the art for developing in Qt
<Mamarok> by*
<Mamarok> theadmin: with a script? same for you, read documetnation, script writing means reading docs first
<theadmin> Mamarok: Okay, i'll google around
<Mamarok> theadmin: check the bash documentation
<theadmin> Mamarok: "man bash"?
<Mamarok> theadmin: why don't you just try?
<jonathan__> cant find book by this guy
<jonathan__> but found interesting blog
<Mamarok> jonathan__: wait, I will tell you
<Mamarok> jonathan__: first result in Google, btw: http://www.amazon.com/Book-Qt-Art-Building-Applications/dp/1593271476/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1252230620&sr=1-2
<Mamarok> jonathan__: also please check here: http://qt.nokia.com/products
<jonathan__> u spelt his name wrong earlier :P
<jonathan__> so i design forms in this qt4 designer and write code in the kdevelop
<Mamarok> jonathan__: nope, you use either kdevelop or Qtdesigner, but not noth
<Mamarok> both*
<jonathan__> o
<Mamarok> kdevelop is specific to KDE, Qtdesigner has a broader target
<Mamarok> but if you are a beginner in C++, read first, then you choose
<jonathan__> i did c++ in uni
<jonathan__> mostly embedded stuff
<jonathan__> most ppl in my work seem to code in kdevelop using the qtdesigner to draw their forms
<jonathan__> my qt desinger help>about claims its version 4.5 :)
<jonathan__> which version of linux do u have man?
<Mamarok> jonathan__: guess what: Kubuntu 9.04 :)
<jonathan__> u like it?
<Mamarok> that is a strange question in a #kubuntu channel
<Mamarok> jonathan__: this channel is for support only, please take discussions to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> and yes, of course, else I wouldn't be here
<jonathan__> lol
<jonathan__> ok
<rabidweezle> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<_tj> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rabidweezle> is pulseaudio *needed* ?
<rabidweezle> I'm getting sound issues with wine
<rabidweezle> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<jonathan__> ohh yeah can i ask about wifi help in this channel?
<josef_> hey
<rabidweezle> don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<josef_> know someone a software to make musik in ubuntu?
<rabidweezle> audacity
<josef_> for*
<josef_> is that for ubunut =O
<rabidweezle> yep
<rabidweezle> sudo apt-get install audacity
<jonathan__> wifi will not reconnect automatically on boot i have to manually start it
<josef_> nice one
<josef_> i had that on windows ^^
<rabidweezle> jonathan__: is it because of the kde keyring asking for a password?
<josef_> thank you allot
<rabidweezle> for the wep password
<rabidweezle> np josef_
<josef_> bye =P
<jonathan__> i dont know
<jonathan__> when it boots it appears to just try the wired connection
<jonathan__> then i just press the wifi
<rabidweezle> a wire hooked up?
<rabidweezle> cause if not, that sounds like a waste of time
<jonathan__> asks for a wallet password and then its good, but i would like it to reconnect automatically
<jonathan__> ??
<rabidweezle> I was able to do that in opensuse with using ifup somehow :/
<rabidweezle> don't ask me how though, it was through their networking stuff
<jonathan__> get it to auto connect ?
<rabidweezle> I just checked kde wallet... and I can't make it auto login to itself :(
<robin0800> jonathan__: there is a tick box in network manager for that
<rabidweezle> yeah, mine autoconnects to my router as soon as I login to my wallet
<jonathan__> yeah and can you get wallet to auto connect to?
<rabidweezle> I wish
<rabidweezle> I just checked, and it has no such option :(
<jonathan__> ok sorry for my noobness
<jonathan__> i found the autoconnect button
<robin0800> rabidweezle: gnome dosn't even ask for that only if you wish to change it
<jonathan__> so i will still have to type in wallet password
<jonathan__> ?
<rabidweezle> yeah, but gnome doesn't have a sexy plasma desktop
<rabidweezle> yes jon
<Mamarok> please, could we stay on topic? It is not relevant what Gnome does or does not, we are talking KDE here
<Mamarok> rabidweezle: autologin kdewallet is not going to work, it is a security feature, if you don't want to enter a password, then don't use it
<Mamarok> autologin would override that security, hence maing a wallet useless
<Mamarok> making*
<jonathan__> well i do want security but i dont want to have to tell wifi to connect
<jonathan__> if wireless is set to autologin will it just prompt for wallet password?
<Mamarok> jonathan__: if you use the wallet, you have one password, and you just have to allow the network to use the wallet always, then you don't have to enter something
<rabidweezle> I think it's for like corporate security than home security for the wifi access, since if you get on a corporate wifi on a stolen laptop you can do real monitary damages
<Mamarok> jonathan__: but you should also upgrade to KDE 4.3.1, this is not going to work in 4.2.2 IIRC
<rabidweezle> so it's good it's in there
<jonathan__> how to you find out my current version
<jonathan__> how to i update?
<Mamarok> rabidweezle: it doesn't matter if it's for corporate or private, it's a security feature, if you don't want it, don't use it, as simple as that
<Mamarok> jonathan__: well, if you have a basic Kubuntu 9.04 without having added other repositories to the sources then it is 4.2.2
<Mamarok> just open dolphin or any other KDE application and check the Help menu -> about KDE
<rabidweezle> 4.2.2
<Mamarok> jonathan__: for updating, check the channel topic, please
<Mamarok> I told you so earlier
<jonathan__> yes but i am a noob
<Mamarok> well, then maybe read some basics on the Kubuntu.org website and wiki then?
<jonathan__> no im still reading the other things :)
 * rabidweezle adds the backports repo
<Mamarok> jonathan__: well, before starting to develop for KDE you should read the basics on how to use KDE I think, but that is just a suggestion
<jonathan__> ok it says
<jonathan__> 4.2.2
<rabidweezle> arg... repo in chicago is down.... ...switches repos
<Mamarok> jonathan__: if you type /topic you will see the link to KDE 4.3.1 and how to upgrade, but as I said, there are websites like Kubuntu.org and the wiki that give some help, too
<jonathan__> i see
<jonathan__> thanks man
<rabidweezle> !offtopic|rabidweezle
<ubottu> rabidweezle, please see my private message
<jonathan__> why do links open in konkrer and not firefox
<Mamarok> jonathan__: you are welcome, but I am not a man :)
<jonathan__> lol no way
<Mamarok> jonathan__: because it is the default browser, firefox is not a KDE application
<jonathan__> can i choose to make firefox default easily
<jussi01> jonathan__: system settings -> default applications
<Mamarok> yes, in the system settings
<Mamarok> jussi01: thx :)
<rabidweezle> first thing I did was that
<rabidweezle> jonathan__: I suggest making yourself familier with that system settings dialog, it's extrememly usefull
<jonathan__> just type firefox
<jonathan__> into
<jonathan__> in the following browser: ?
<rabidweezle> it should be on the list if firefox is installed
<jussi01> jonathan__: yeah, just type firefox
<jonathan__> ok i got it
<jonathan__> thanks geting all problems sorted
<rabidweezle> good deal :)
<jonathan__> ok i was also looking a wee dolphin beside my kickoff launcher in my main panel
<jonathan__> do i use a launcher?
<Mamarok> jonathan__: you can launch any application wit Alt+F2, then type the application name
<jonathan__> but i want the icon in the panel aswell
<rabidweezle> I made a nice little drop down quick launch panel on top with my favorite icons on autohide :)
<jussi01> jonathan__: just make sure your icons are unlocked, then you can drag and drop from the menu
<jonathan__> no way! really?
<rabidweezle> yeah, if you sit down and play with kde for a while, it's loaded with all sorts of customizing options like that
<rabidweezle> I also suggest kde-look.org for more customizing options
<jonathan__> oh dear it looked like it wanted to add to my panel but now my launcher wont open :(
<rabidweezle> launcher for what?
<jonathan__> i got my launcher menu kickoff
<jonathan__> back
<jonathan__> but i cannot add any items to the panel
<jonathan__> is it cause of the old kde
<jonathan__> i must upgrade
<rabidweezle> right click and click add to panel
<jonathan__> awesome
<rabidweezle> least that's how I do it
<jonathan__> lol
<jonathan__> i have to add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main to sources list?
<rezonans19> Всем привет
<rabidweezle> there's probably a gpg key to go with that
<jonathan__> :s
<jonathan__> yeah
<rezonans19> Hello to All
<jonathan__> hello
<rezonans19> Is anybody from Russia?
<rabidweezle> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rabidweezle> :)
<rezonans19> Yes I am a russian.
<rabidweezle> that's the russian support channel if you need it
<rabidweezle> :)
<rezonans19> Linux rezonans-19-mainframe 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 ia64 GNU/Linux
<rezonans19> uname -a ???
<Mamarok> rezonans19: was this a question?
<jonathan__> ok so i dont know what a gpg key is
<rezonans19> Yes. I mean it is very interesting to know
<rezonans19> Sorry for my English
<Mamarok> !gpg | jonathan__
<ubottu> jonathan__: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Mamarok> it is used to signe repositories to guarantee the source not being corrupt or shipping malware
<rezonans19> Also see http://silverghost.org.ua/public-gpgkey/
<rezonans19> and it http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-ru/2009-February/000301.html
<rezonans19> and it http://www.google.ru/search?q=gpg+key&hl=ru&newwindow=1&lr=lang_ru&ei=vpSjSpG0JtO1sgaNgs3SBA&sa=X&oi=lrtip&ct=restrict&cad=8
<Mamarok> rezonans19: stop that, please!
<rezonans19> Ok
<jonathan__> lol
<Mamarok> I think the official links I gave are enough for now
<jonathan__> so much reading
<Mamarok> jonathan__: well, you want to be a developer, no? Then you can't do without reading
<Mamarok> food time, later
<jonathan__> but its basically a public encryption key madness
<Mamarok> why madness?
<Mamarok> it is very useful
<jonathan__> is local dialect
<jonathan__> ::))
<rezonans19> :)
<jonathan__> ok if i go to sources file it wont allow me to save :(
<Mamarok> jonathan__: did yu read the procedure to downlod the key?
<Mamarok> download*
<Mamarok> also, /etc/apt/sources.list is a system file, you need to open it with sudo rights
<jonathan__> well i did those two commands
<jonathan__> ohh ok
<Mamarok> and if you open it with kate, this would be 'kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Mamarok> as all GUI applications need kdesudo instead of sudo
<Mamarok> else it will cause file permission problems
<jonathan__> i did su
<Mamarok> Kubuntu and Ubuntu doesn't use su, it's sudo
<jonathan__> and now when i kdesudo it says no protocol
<Mamarok> you can't use du as there is no admin password, for security r4easons again
<Mamarok> well, kdesudo command, not just kdesudo alone :)
<jonathan__> says root@jonathan-laptop:/home/jonathan# kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jonathan__> No protocol specified
<jonathan__> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Mamarok> if you want to edit it on the command line, that would be sudo nanon /etc/apt/surces.list, this will open a command line ditor
<Mamarok> editor*
<Mamarok> well, as I said: kdesudo kate
<jonathan__> no still says the same thing but i am logged in a su
<jonathan__> should i try without being logged in
<Mamarok> jonathan__: of course you should not be logged in as root, never
<jonathan__> noob
<Mamarok> type exit to get out of there
<jonathan__> i am
<Mamarok> well, if you don't have a root prompt anymore, now the command should work
<jonathan__> ohh
<jonathan__> we are in
<jonathan__> it works
<jonathan__> so i just add that line and my repositories will always use newest kde??
<rezonans19> Mamarok: How I can set an encoding in Kate? I try change it to CP-1251, but it give me an alert message: "Не возможно поменят кодировку текста, обратитесь к разработчику"
<Mamarok> well, yes, as long as the Kubuntu ninjas package for Jaunty
<Mamarok> rezonans19: you should avoid ISO encoding, use UTF
<Mamarok> and I don't read Russian, sorry
<jonathan__> so long as what?
<rezonans19> Mamarok: Thanks for advice (or advance?).
<jonathan__> advice
<jonathan__> :)
<Mamarok> jonathan__: well, as long as there will be packages backported to Jaunty, you can use that sources.list
<jonathan__> ohh
<jonathan__> so they have to release them to that list then i can get them
<jonathan__> ?
<Mamarok> ok, now I am really away to eat, jonathan__ , please read some basic information in kubuntu.org and the wiki there, we can't learn for you, you really need to read that yourself
<jonathan__> enjoy your food
<jonathan__> with deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main in the sources.list what next??
<lakis1982> hello .. i want to specify a command of suspend to ram  to a multimedia key of my keyoboard so that when i press it , the pc goes to sleep mode....  do you know what's the command that i should assign please???
<jonathan__> ??
<lakis1982> hello .. i want to specify a command of suspend to ram  to a multimedia key of my keyoboard so that when i press it , the pc goes to sleep mode....  do you know what's the command that i should assign please???
<Mamarok> jonathan__: patience :)
<Mamarok> jonathan__: saved the file already?
<jonathan__> i have little patience :P
<jonathan__> i have to run apt-get install KDE?
<Mamarok> well, this is a community support, for impatient people there is paid support available, too :)
<Mamarok> jonathan__: run sudo apt-get update
<Mamarok> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mamarok> and be patient, it's faster to upgrade than any Windows, but still needs some time to proceed :)
<jonathan___> hello
<jonathan___> ?
<Mamarok> jonathan__: did you read what I said above?
<jonathan___> i got disconnected :(
<Mamarok> ok, once more:
<jonathan___> i managed to run sudo apt-get update
<Mamarok> jonathan__: run sudo apt-get update
<jonathan___> now its runing sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<Mamarok> the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jonathan___> kk
<Mamarok> and be patient, it's faster to upgrade than any Windows, but still needs some time to proceed :)
<jonathan___> if i get disconnected while im upgrading will it resume upon reconnect?
<jonathan___> (PLEASE say yes)
<Mamarok> well, just restart that
<Mamarok> and get yourself a stable connection...
<Mamarok> jonathan___: and read the instructions given on the screen
<Mamarok> did it finish the update process?
<Mamarok> else you might have to run sudo apt-get update again before dist-upgrade, to make sure oyu have everything
<Mamarok> once the udate is done, it's working locally anyway
<Mamarok> and get yourself a stable connection...
<jonathan__> lol
<jonathan__> im at mums house
<Mamarok> jonathan___: ethernet doesn't disconnect that easily, and it's more stable than a shaky WiFi connection
<Mamarok> well, if the upgrade finished correcty and the files downloaded, it should proceed without problems, but upgrading with an unstable connection is not the best idea
<lakis1982> hello .. i want to specify a command of suspend to ram  to a multimedia key of my keyoboard so that when i press it , the pc goes to sleep mode....  do you know what's the command that i should assign please???
<Mamarok> lakis1982: check the system settings -> keybpoard & mouse, and the power management in the advance tab
<Jim_Morrison> Can I upgrade KDE ?
<lakis1982> mamarok ichecked t but there is no option to add a combination key
<Mamarok> Jim_Morrison: a bit more information about where you want to upgrade from mmight help
<Jim_Morrison> Thx Mamarok
<Mamarok> lakis1982: of course there is, if your keyb0oard is fully supported, there certainly is
<lakis1982> i press this combination but it only locks..it doesnt suspend to ram
<meta_> Hi all
<Mamarok> lakis1982: you need to assign it yourself then
<meta_> I know that it is possible to make a tun device, which (ssh) tunnels _all_ of my conenctions via a server
<lakis1982> i press this combination but it only locks..it doesnt suspend to ram
<meta_> Is there a howto for it, or anybody knows the exact name of this technique (as i'm not found anything, maybe because i don't know the name of it)
<lakis1982> ctrl alt l
<Mamarok> lakis1982: did you  check the Power management settings in system settings -> Advanced tab?
<lakis1982> yes
<lakis1982> it doesnt have hotkeys there
<Mamarok> lakis1982: please, read the global shortcuts available in the keyboard & Mouse settings
<Mamarok> for global Power Manager
<Mamarok> and assigne the key combination you need there
<lakis1982> mamarok im in global settings now and there i no option for suspend to ram
<lakis1982> so ?
<jonathan__> ok its done...
<jonathan__> how do i know it worked?
<Mamarok> jonathan__: if you have nothing held back and everything installed, just check with sudo-apt-get dist-upgrade again to be sure
<Mamarok> then you can restart KDE if you have everything installed and no error messages
<jonathan__> how d you restard
<Mamarok> logout
<jonathan__> restart *
<Mamarok> no, log out
<jonathan__> ok well i owe you many thanks
<Mamarok> check the menu
<Mamarok> lakis1982: and your multimedia keyboard mapping is correct ?
<lakis1982> what do you mean ?
<Mamarok> well, you need to have your keyboard layout working correctly, then you have acces to advanced keys, too
<lakis1982> 2 button of my keyboard are not working only.. when i try to assign a command on them it gives me :   this button isnt supported by qt
<Mamarok> well, that's not a big issue, as "Suspend to Ram is a sysrq action, so assigning that shouldn't be a problem, did you read that: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-146186.html
<Mamarok> ok, off for the day, later :)
<lakis1982> yes
<jonathan__> hello everyone
<jonathan__> ??
<jonathan___> ?
<slow-motion> hi
<jonathan___> hi how do you remove the stats graph in kde 4.3.1 which sits on the desktop after install?
<jonathan___> :D
<jonathan__> how do you remove the stats graph in kde 4.3.1 which sits on the desktop after install?
<cst> hello
<cst> is there any turk users?
<tanderson> hi
<tanderson> Are kubuntu amd64 livecds supposed to work with intel core2duos?
<Dragnslcr> I would assume so
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mrwoody> does anyone know how to install the latest version of digikam? is there a repository for that?
<miriam_> channel italy?
<miriam_> loffio
<miriam_> ma nn posso reastare
<miriam_> su un canale
<BluesKaj> !it | miriam__
<ubottu> miriam__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<neco198> i have problem for graphic
<ivan_> hi
<ivan_> to all
<andreime_> hello... i have a question; i am trying to install toggle-compositing plasmoid and in the help file it says something like (Where $KDEDIR your kde installation directory)... where is the installation directory in ubuntu?
<neco198> one half of the high image quality while the other bad
<andreime_> this is the full code ~$ cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=($KDEDIR) ../
<andreime_> any ideas?
<ivan_> restart pc
<andreime_> why?
<ivan_> because
<andreime_> ... you are a sad person
<ivan_> no
<BluesKaj> andreime_, I think it's in /usr
<andreime_> BluesKaj, thanks for the tip someone tolled me that kde4-config --prefix helps to find that out
<BluesKaj> andreime_, yup , I see that
<ubuntu_> suup
<ivan_> ivan
<ivan_> kjk
<Nesmero> всем привет)
<BluesKaj> !ru | Nesmero
<ubottu> Nesmero: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fire> hi, can anyone help me with kopete?
<Nesmero> what`s wrong?)
<fire> before on kde3.5 I used it to conect to messenger and used my webcam, was this function canselled in kde 4.3?
<BluesKaj> Nesmero, nothing , we can't read cyrillian script here
<Nesmero> to which messanger?
<fire> msn
<fire> yes, before on kde3 there was a button for sending and recieving webcam and now in kde4 there is none
<Nesmero> i don`t know
<Nesmero> i use my w-cam only for skype
<fire> that is what I've been doing so far, but I have contacts that don't have skype accounts
<fire> and I don't know why but amsn support for web cam conversations fails
<BluesKaj> fire, amsn is an alternative to kopete , afaik it's webcam capable
<BluesKaj> oh ok , fire , didn't know that amsn fails ..bummer
<fire> I know, actually I used amsn before, but liked better the gui of kopete, and now I have installed amsn but the webcam is somehow not working propperly with amsn
<matthias_> hi, using cpufreq-set -c0 -d 800 Mhz I can change the minimum, though after a reboot I have to set that again, what can I do about this?
<martijn81> anyone willing to help with making the wiki of an open source application better?
<martijn81> the KTorrent wiki need a lot of extra work
<fire> matthias_ you could write a simple script and run it automaticaly on startup
<matthias_> fire: where do I have to store such script?
<pc> I just upgraded to 9.10 alpha 5 and I can't connect to my wifi. What can I do?
<BluesKaj> pc ask 9.10 questions in #ubuntu+1 , we can help you there
<fire> depends on weteher you ant to run it every single time or only when specific users sign in
<pc> I just saw the info on this channel and I copy/pasted my question there, thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> right
<matthias_> fire: every single time and not depending on X or anything graphic realted, so as soon as the pc boots
 * nit is away: Gone away for now
 * nit is away: Gone away for now
 * nit is back.
<nit> how do i remap my trackpad buttons separate from my trackpoint ones?
<the_madman> Lo everyone.
<the_madman> So I'm having a problem with Nepomuk.
<the_madman> When I try to activate it, it shows this error message in a console: "(Soprano::PluginManager) found no soprano plugin at  "/usr/lib/soprano/libsoprano_sesame2backend.so""
<the_madman> Thing is, I double-checked and that file does actually exist.
<the_madman> I'll paste the whole thing now.
<the_madman> http://pastebin.com/d5d82769c
<philipp__> hi
<proctis> hi philipp__
<philipp__> kann mir jemand schnell helfen?
<proctis> maybe. But could you speak english ?
<philipp__> oh sry i thought this is an german irc chatt
<rethus> does kubuntu same community like ubuntu, or this an other developer?
<philipp__> i think this is kubuntu
<oobe> rethus, kubuntu and ubuntu are the same if you ask me
<oobe> they are part of the same community
<Dragnslcr> rethus- Kubuntu is part of the Ubuntu project, though there may be different developers that focus on Kubuntu
<rethus> jes, only ubuntu has gnome, and kubuntu kde
<rethus> ah, ok
<rethus> cause i want to switch to a debian-based desktop
<rethus> and i use kde and would not like to change
<oobe> yeah then get kubuntu
<oobe> its good
<oobe> i think naming ubuntu and kubuntu causes too much confusion
<oobe> they are really both the same just named differently based solely on choice of desktop
<rethus> i have look at this before (i'm not a linux newby) and i remember there was other like xubuntu and so on.. but i need stable system and kde
<oobe> kubuntu is a nice choice
<rethus> so like i know linux... it not have to be hard to migrate suse kde to kubuntu kde ?
<rethus> i'm right
<oobe> plus you can update to the newest kde using backports
<Dragnslcr> The different editions all use the same repositories, they just have different packages installed by default
<rethus> ok, i didn't want to live on the edge... kde 4.2 are enough
<oobe> well said Dragnslcr
<Dragnslcr> So Xubuntu has XFCE installed by default instead of Gnome
<oobe> 4.3 has less bugs
<oobe> and its easy to upgrade
<rethus> and thats the reason why i not use debian itself.. software-releases are to old... or if i have to choose "unstable"
<rethus> oobe: but its not stable declared from kde-team ?
<oobe> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1
<Dragnslcr> Debian is generally intended for server use, where you need more long-term stability
<oobe> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.3.1.php
<oobe> yeah it is stable
<oobe> was made stable not long ago
<rethus> oobe: wow, nice to know :)
<oobe> i had a few issue's with kde 4.2 4.3 fixed them all
<rethus> dragnslcr: problem wit debian... if u still want to use php5 yout have to use backports. That are not a real solution.
<Dragnslcr> Really? PHP5 has been out for something like 4 years. I could see Debian still being on something like 5.1.6, but I can't imagine it not having PHP5 at all
<oobe> rethus, i think you will have a great time with the ubuntu repo's you can get everything that is newest and stable
<rethus> mhh. i mean i have read 5 minutes ago such a article on Ubuntu vs. debian-page
<oobe> the huge thing that makes debian different is that there idea of stability is too strict making development and updates too slow
<oobe> on the other hand there support is miles in front
<oobe> most ppl on help forums for *buntu are newbs who just learnt somthing and are looking to answer questions that they dont understand
<oobe> no offence to anyone here just my opinion
<rethus> oobe: so i will try to migrate from suse 11.0 to kubuntu... Are there some tips to migrate? I would install kubuntu and than mount my home/partition... install all programms that i nee... and then i think.. it should work... what u meand
<oobe> but if you are already experienced with linux and can use google well then that shouldnt be a problem
<oobe> rethus, that sounds like it will work
<rethus> have do so many times with suse, cause suse doesn't have the nice Distribution-upgrading like debian (only still at 11.1 and new zypper... but know is to late ;)
<oobe> you may need to overwrite or remove some old configs in you ~/ folder
<rethus> oobe: why
<oobe> they may not be compatable
<oobe> this is purely a guess
<oobe> i think for the most part using your old home partition should be fine
<proctis> Easy question: I how can i get Expose like efect in kde ?
<rethus> does the kuuntu community such big like ubuntu community?
<oobe> no ubuntu is more popular
<proctis> rethus: who knows ?
<rethus> what are good forum-pages to get help?
<oobe> but most technical problems are not DE specific anyway
<oobe> ubuntuforums.org
<dwidmann_> proctis: if you have effects turned on, slam your cursor against the top left corner and attempt to keep going
<Dragnslcr> proctis- System Settings -> Desktop
<bobbob1016> How can I get the data transfer notifier to show megabits per second, instead of mebibits or whatever it is showing now?
<proctis> wow, it's cool
<rethus> oobe: what u meand "not DE specific way"? how can a technical problem "DE specific be"
<Dragnslcr> proctis- System Settings -> Desktop -> Screen Edges has an Activation delay setting that you might be interested in changing
<proctis> ok, thx
<Dragnslcr> If you set it to 0, it'll show all of the windows immediately when your mouse hits the corner, instead of needing to keep pushing the mouse
<rethus> oobe: and i see... kde 4.3 is very "eye candy" (theme air)
<oobe> exactly most techincal problems are not DE specific
<rethus> oobe: but what means this... at the moment i not remember to any DE secific problem?
<rethus> u mean with umlauts (Umlaute)
<oobe> DE = Desktop enviroment
<oobe> all i mean is if someone has a for e.g network issue why are they posting it in a forum as a kubuntu specific issue
 * nit is away: Gone away for now
<rethus> ah (ups) i think u mean DE for Germany
<oobe> this slows down the process of support
<rethus> oobe: ok, but i find some help for this on ubuntu-forum ?!
<rethus> or in kde-forum?
<oobe> i think you seem to know enough i would just install kubuntu from cd
<oobe> and take it from there
<oobe> you will need to format a fresh / partition
<oobe> then mount your /home partition afterwards
<oobe> u could even back up your existing / before you do
<rethus> u mean in my suse-system... create a new partition, install kubuntu at it, start on this part. and mount my home... reconfigure the kubuntu-home and try it?!
<oobe> yeah if you want
<oobe> all you need is 10GB+ of empty space
<oobe> the installer can resize partitions if you wish
<rethus> so i have choose now. Next update are a migration du kubuntu !
<oobe> i dont know what you mean
<oobe> do you mean when is the next version of kubuntu coming out
<rethus> no, i mean, that i not migrate now or tomorrow, but if i update my linux system.. i migrate to kubuntu
<rethus> means from suse to kunbuntu
<rethus> i love linux, i love kde and i think i will love kubuntu in future - cause its stable like debian
<rethus> thanks a lot, for your support.
<oobe> ok good luck
<rethus> thanks... in future (if i have migrate to kubuntu) i'm much often here
<mick_> I'm having trouble with WINE
<mick_> When I try to run WINE, my computer slows down, but the program never opens.
<mick_> Hello?
<mick_> Anybody on this channel?
<fire> what version of wine do you use?
<mick_> 1.0.1, I think.
<mick_> Ubuntu 8.10
<fire> and what program do you want to run with wine?
<mick_> WeatherBug.exe, but this happens with everything.  I can't even open WINE configuration.
<fire> what bottle of wine are you using?
<mick_> I don't know.
<fire> mm.. not even the configuration?
<mick_> Nothing ever seems to happen.  I eventually have to go into System Monitor and kill the wineserver process.
<fire> but wine is running in the background right? after you try to run a program
<franz_> Hello. Totally new to Kubuntu 9.04 after having been on different KDE3 versions up to 8.04.  Now, after having installed a new program, how can I have it in the start menu (if it does not show up there by itself) ? I couldn't find how to manage this new start menu in KDE4
<mick_> I guess so
<fire> franz_you can manage in menu editor
<mick_> It briefly appears in the taskbar, but nothing ever runs in the foreground.
<mick_> Ever.
<franz_> fire: thanks but if I am asking it means i haven't found yet how to access it!  ;-)
<fire> mm why don't you try a reinstall? it's been a long time since I used wine, try crossover
<mick_> Is it free?
<fire> yofranz_ you can access it by right clicking or in the lancelot menu there is a button in the top right corner that gives you access to a menu there you can click on the menu editor
<fire> sorry mick_ it's not free, but runs way better than wine, even though it uses some things of wine
<franz_> Thanks fire    One more question: how do I add anew icon for a program on my desktop?  It was so easy before.....
<fire> you can add it as a widget
<fire> simply drag the icon to the desktop
<fire> and it will turn into a widget
<franz_> what is a widget? I searched a dictionary (not english mothertongue) but i couldn't find this word. I only need a "symbol" to click on it and make a program start
<fire> is that program you want to start in the kmenu?
<franz_> yes
<fire> ok, just open kmenu left click on the program's icon and drag it to the desktop
<franz_> ok fire, thanks again.  I'm wondering why they modified a simple procedure like putting a new icon on the desktop into such a clumsy sequence. Why not leaving something that works fine as it is?  It's a silly word!
<franz_> world*
<fire> prehaps they thought it was easier that way
<fire> enven thou I actually don't use the menus, it's easier to run the krunner and launch everything from there
<franz_> I agree fire, but sometimes you can't remember the exact spelling or even the name of a program that does a certain task
<fire> for that you can change the program's name to an easier one
<franz_> doesn't it affect dependencies?
<fire> no, just change the name in the menu editor
<fire> and so you can call the program with a nickname
<fire> keep the same command in the menu editor just change the Name of the program
<fire> or call the program with the description of it
<franz_> ah ok, i see.... well I will be able to have things the way I like at the end, but I stinn can't understand this mania of changing things when they work fine!
<franz_> still*
<fire> it's because they changed everything in kde, you could post this coments in the kde blog
<fire> and by the way widgets are all the icons and applications that are on the desktop
<franz_> i will have a look there, but I bet there is already lots of complains!
<fire> like the thermal monitor, or the file viewer or photo viewer and all those things you gind in the add widget menu
<fire> actualy there are, but still you can use kde3 just by  compiling it
<fire> the windgets are what superkaramba was for kde3
<fire> widgets**
<franz_> it is a possibility... but is it still supported?  An anyway KDE4 is nice to see.... only it makes things unecessarily less straightforward... after having been on KDE3 for many years
<fire> it just takes time to get used to it
<Guest40079> h
<geenux> Hi everyone, I heard about the kate kpart, which now contains a vi-like mode. But I can't find how to use this kpart (for example in konqueror).
<franz_> see: when 6 years ago I switched to linux from Windows (After having been on Win3.1-95-98-XP) it was much easier than switching from KDE3 to KDE4!  This is crazy!
<franz_> or may be I'm simply getting old....
<fire> ohh.. well it was also hard fot me, I was used to mandrake's kde3 and then went suse kde adn solaris, and yes kde4 is different, but you get used to thi's logic easily
<snikker> hi, ubuntuone doesn't work with kde4?
<BluesKaj> at first I thought kde4 was just more eye candy , but eventually it won me over altho plasma crashes too easlily when launching kate
<fire> what version of kde4 are you using bluesKaj
<fire> ?
<novalgina2fast> hi guys,i have a problem with wireless connection,it doesn't work(i can't active wlan0....)i'm using kde 4.3 and plasma-widget-network-manager
<BluesKaj> fire,  4.4.0-8ubuntu2
<fire> geenux, it's easy to start kate in vi mode just: in Settings → Configure Kate… → Editing → Vi Input Mode
<fire> don't use the plasma widget, use the network managet that apears on the system tray
<tspy> hey!
<mits> hi... does anyone how to enable alsa mixing? / if alsa mixing is enabled can all the applications output sound simultaneously without problems?
<fire> novalgina2fast, use knetworkmanager as it comes
<fire> mits you could use pulse inorder to have all the aplications sound simultaneously, just be careful while setting it up
<coilette> hehe wow i screwed my KDE up.. bear with me, i need some assistance.. I did a dist-upgrade to 4.31 and now my KDE is all over my screen.. i need t know how to get it back to something like the original
<novalgina2fast> yeah but if i install knetworkmanager and not the widget a lot of gnome library came in my pc
<VirtualDisaster> coilette: a dist-upgrade from what?
<fire> the problem is that in kde4.3 the widget is not 100% functional, at least for me doesn't work
<VirtualDisaster> from 8.10 to 9.04?
<VirtualDisaster> fire: what widget ?
<coilette> KDE 4.2.2 to 4.3.1
<mits> fire: i'm using it right now, but it crashes frequently (in karmic) :(
<VirtualDisaster> coilette: um thats not a dist-upgrade, thats just pkgs, what distro did you upgrade from and what distro did you update to
<novalgina2fast> so i have to take the gnome's library?ok,thanks for all^^
<coilette> hag on.. the command was dist-upgrade somethig
<VirtualDisaster> coilette: cat /etc/lsb-release
<fire> mits well remember that karmic is not a released 100% operational, you have to be used to have bugs in the system, I'm not familiar win karmic, so I can't really help you that way
<coilette> sorry i know this os going to spam a few lines >.<..
<coilette> sh -c "echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<coilette> sh -c "echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu jaunty main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<coilette> apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A
<coilette> aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<fire> VirtualDisaster: the widget I'm talking about is the network manager widget, it doesn't work for me, I use knetworkmanager
<FloodBotK2> coilette: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VirtualDisaster> fire: oic
<coilette> yeah i know >.<
<VirtualDisaster> coilette: i have no idea what you did all that for
<VirtualDisaster> unless you know what youre doing i suggest to stay on latest version ...
<VirtualDisaster> coilette: run this command in a terminal so we can see what youre wokring w/
<geenux> "to use this kpart (for example in konqueror)."  Yes, I know. But I'm quite sure there is a katepart, and as it is the point of kparts, I should be able to use it instead of all standards text edit area
<coilette> i did this only for kopete to work correctly
<VirtualDisaster> coilette: cat /etc/lsb-release
<VirtualDisaster> coilette: dont justify it :P we've all done similar items before
<jamesb_> How do I enable my nvidia drivers?  I saw an icon pop up in the taskbar but it's gone now..
<coilette> lol all i need to know is how to set my widgets up. it looks like KDE ate my gui and puked it up at random lol
<fire> jamesb: just go to hardware configuration
<VirtualDisaster> jamesb_: go to system settings and look for hardware drivers
<fire> but if you want the latest nvidia driver you will have to do it the hard way
<mits> fire: yeah, i know :( it's just that i got bored with (the non-problematic) jaunty :) thx anyway
<coilette> hold on VirtualDisaster.. kickpad is gone, gotta find konsole
<jamesb_> The hard way? I kinda like the sound of that..
<VirtualDisaster> fire: lets keep people using the recommended items
<VirtualDisaster> coilette: alt+f2
<VirtualDisaster> then type in terminal
<jamesb_> That's why I'm using Kubuntu.. time to learn a new OS..
<fire> jamesb: download the latest driver form the nvidia drivers (google it)
<VirtualDisaster> jamesb_: use drivers from repo
<VirtualDisaster> much simpler and they work, (im using it now)
<coilette> ohh duh yeah i use ubuntu 9.04
<fire> jamesb: if you are new use the repo drivers
<jamesb_> VirtualDisaster:  but will this get the latest drivers?
<VirtualDisaster> jamesb_: do you want latest or do you want functional?
<VirtualDisaster> jamesb_: futhermore keep it simple, dont make learning a new OS more difficult than it has to be
<VirtualDisaster> if i would have kept it simple i wouldnt have wasted 3 years on gentoo
<VirtualDisaster> actually 2 years and a lil time on arch
<fire> VirtualDisaster: I use the latest ones and they work good, just of course you have to recompile adter a kernet update
<jamesb_> Ok.. nvidia says latest linux drivers are 185.18.36  .... if I could just get that icon back.. lol.. it asked if I wanted to activate the driver..
<VirtualDisaster> fire: im saying dont have new users trying to do semi-advanced items
<VirtualDisaster> use what (k)ubuntu offers and learn the base OS
<VirtualDisaster> actually learn the OS then go out and do extra stuff
<fire> VirtualDisaster: I know, that's why I said that if he was a noob use the repo ones
<VirtualDisaster> ic
<jamesb_> I'm not seeing driver options in system settings.. I clicked the advanced tab too..
<fire> in kmenu go to hardware dirvers
<jamesb_> duh.. got it.. lol
<fire> good
<jamesb_> Installing.. says version (180) .. looks good to me.. .
<fire> yes that one
<jamesb_> ok
<jamesb_> Linux has changed a bit since the last time I actually played around with it..
<fire> why do you say that?
<jamesb_> Functionality...
<jamesb_> Seems much easier.. I've never really used Linux before..
<jamesb_> Need to restart.. brb
<fire> there have always been many ways for doing things, now it's more graphical
<coilette> how do i rebuild my system bar(i think thats what its called) you know with the K! button, taskmanager, desktop selector, system tray..
<fire> it's called the panel
<coilette> its all in pieces and i dont know how to put them together lol
<fire> you deleted it?
<coilette> no its all just messed up
<fire> in pieces how?
<coilette> i may have deleted it.. i dk
<fire> it doesn't apear or just the items in it are all messed up?
<coilette> i didnt format /home im guessing that my dad messed it up last ngiht
<Rasmus> Hello
<coilette> i have all the widgets.. there just not attached to a panel.. how do i make it
<fire> Hello Rasmus
<Rasmus> i really need
<Rasmus> somm help
<Rasmus> how to pm??
<fire> oh, that's easy, right click on the desktop and add a panel
<coilette> wow i knew it was something insanely easy
<fire> no problem coilette
<coilette> its locked?
<fire> Rasmus: what do you mean with how to pm?
<fire> coilette: what do you mean locked?
<Rasmus> i really need some help with my ubuntu pc ;)
<coilette> its stuck in the top right, i cant move it
<coilette> left actually*
<pair0doc> fire my guess is Rasmus means private message.
<Rasmus> fire: i need to know how to get two partions to one
<fire> coilette: click on the semi circle on the right, that'sthe panel menu
<fire> Rasmus: you want to merge the partitions?
<personal> ¿Algun canal en español?
<Rasmus> fire: what does merge mean??? imn from sweden
<fire> personal: yo hablo español
<Rasmus> fire: i got to partions but i just want to have one
<pair0doc> merge == combine
<fire> Rasmus: what do you want to do with the partitions?
<Rasmus> fire: get them together
<Rasmus> fire: so they will be just one partion
<fire> Rasmus, but do you want to keep the info that is in both partitions?
<fire> Rasmus: or just combine the space?
<Rasmus> fire: its just info in one of theme
<Rasmus> fire: i want to combine the space
<jamesb_> This is so much fun.. any recommended reading for noob's?
<pair0doc> Rasmus do you have the info (data) backed up?
<jamesb_> Resources... things like that?
<Rasmus> fire: i got ubuntu on one of them but i want them together
<Rasmus> fire: no
<fire> jamesb: I recomend you google a lot and mess up with your instalation ( use a separate partition for that)
<Rasmus> fire: but i just wanna delete one partion
<Rasmus> fire: with gparted
<fire> Rasmus: you can use the partition manager of kde
<jamesb_> That's what I've heard.. just play and play and play./...
<Rasmus> fire: gparded
<Rasmus> fire: ??
<pair0doc> jamesb_, can I msg ya?
<fire> Rasmus: you have gnome or kde?
<Rasmus> fire: gnome i think
<jamesb_> Of course pair0doc
<fire> Rasmus: and you have the partition manager running for gnome?
<Rasmus> fire: can i just take my time and write the hool story??
<fire> Rasmus, if you are going to write a lot do it in a private window
<Rasmus> how to get a private window??
<Rasmus> i know
<coilette> anybody have any idea what setting in synclient is for the speed the mouse moves when you've come to the edge of the touchpad?
<mitd> fire re: Rasmus might be a good idea he do  mount [enter] and see both parts are mounted
<fire> yes, he must umount the partition he wants to delete, the thing is that he has one ntfs and has to change it to etc3
<chemic> Руддщ! Ш have a question: I mount a partition ext3 but can't paste on it any file . what i s'do
<novalgina2fast> hi,me again,i can't activate wireless connection in kde 4.3 after the upgrade from 4.2
<fire> novalgina2fast: you want to use the wirget right?
<fire> widget*
<mitd> novalgina: +
<chemic> anybody help me?
<novalgina2fast> i'm using knetworkmanager now
<fire> novalgina2fast: and it doesn't work with your wireless??
<novalgina2fast> it see my home connection but when i click on it...it doesn't do anything
<fire> novalgina2fast: have you enabled wireless?
<novalgina2fast> yes
<novalgina2fast> with kde 4.2 this afternoon worked ç_ç
<fire> mm.. :S
<chemic> Hello! I have a question: I mount a partition ext3 but can't paste on it any file . what i s'do
<lillaka> Hi all, what is the official French Ubunut Channel please ?
<novalgina2fast> lillaka, i think #ubuntu-fr
<chemic> Hi all, what is the official Russian Ubunut Channel please ?
<fire> chemic: are you sure that partition was mouted by you with the correct rights, or maybe it is only owned by root
<lillaka> Thanks a lot novalgina2fast
<pair0doc> novalgina2fast, can you still connect via a shell to verify that it is just a knetworkmanager issue?
<novalgina2fast> pair0doc i don't remember how...sorry
<chemic> i mount from console under root priveleges. mount /dev/sdc1 /media/home
<novalgina2fast> chemic russian channel is #ubuntu-ru if you want it^^
<fire> you have to give yourself priviledges
<chemic> how I may mount it from user?
<chemic> senks
<fire> chermic: you can't mount it from user, but you have to mount it with open privilidges
<chemic> how?
<alchemist_> some one lives in brazil
<fire> the simplest way, run sudo dolphin select the partition you have mounted and right click to change the preferences
<mitd> novaL i had same problem (wireless) when upgrading (backports ppa) to 4.3 I had to install kdenetwork 4:4.3.1
<fire> I did that too and my knetwork manager works fine
<mitd> the plasma? network thingy is broken :(
<fire> yes it is
<fire> maybe they will fix it later as they fixed the kopete CPU clock
<mitd> fire: i also had problems with libindi0?? did you see this?
<fire> mitd: I haven't cheked that
<novalgina2fast> fire,do you remember how say to network manager to start when i switch on pc?now i have to start it o_O
<mitd> its tied into kdeedu specifically kstars if you dont have kdeedu/kstars installed it goes away
<fire> novalina2fast: in system manager go to advanced and there in autorun, place the command there
<novalgina2fast> ok thanks
<fire> wellcome
<fire> mitd: I not's use kde edu
 * nit is away: Gone away for now
 * nit is back.
<Rasmus> FIRE!!!!!
<coilette> i would like to increase the speed the cursor moves, when my finger hits the edge of the touchpad, anybody know this setting in synclient?
<blackmoon> hi, i'm under jaunty and with nvidia 6600gt, kde4 sometime is very slow, on so i must restart the kdm... someone can help me?
<coilette> simple reboot take too long o.-
<gesco> ciao
<coilette> where are programs installed to? looking for the equivelent to
<coilette> opps.. "program files"
<blackmoon> coilette: what are you looking for?
<coilette> well when the download manager for firefox pops up.. and i click open containing folder.. it asks me to select a program to open it with.. i use konqueror right now..
<coilette> i need to let firefox know to open the containing folder with konqueror
<blackmoon> coilette: konqueror is into: /usr/bin/konqueror
<blackmoon> coilette:the folder is /usr/bin/
<coilette> thanks blackmoon
<blackmoon> no problem
<chemic> russian chanel  please
<alvinyang916> a
<chemic> somthing like #kubuntu-ru but dont worck
<chemic> sorry I found
<unknown1> how to request to lift a ban on a username, any other ways that in #ubuntu-ops?
<unknown1> a
<Psi-Jack> There's not a karmic RC release CD/DVD yet is there?
<vavrek> no
<Psi-Jack> Okie dokie. ;)
<apparle> I have two mirrors setup in sources.list -- 'in.archive.ubuntu.com' and '10.1.11.48' a local mirror.........whenever I donwload any package how to select which source to download from
<novalgina2fast> hi guys,i can't connect in wirelles then the upgrade from kde 4.2 to kde 4.3
<novalgina2fast> wireless*
<Hiisty> apparle: why u have local mirror?
<apparle> it is setup by our college.........we get download speed of around 12MBPS
<apparle> !wifi | novalgina2fast
<ubottu> novalgina2fast: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<apparle> novalgina2fast: remove the current network-manager package and install wicd
<apparle> Hiisty: ??
<novalgina2fast_> i have done it,after?
<vavrek> apparle: 1st rule: mirror with newer version of package is used; 2nd rule: mirrors are used according to their pales in sources.list
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, well, this sucks. Kubuntu 9.04 DVD torrent seems to be doing be absolutely no good.
<vavrek> pales == places
<Dragnslcr> Psi-Jack- most recent test version of 9.10 is alpha 5
<vavrek> Dragnslcr: exactly...
<Psi-Jack> Dragnslcr, Yeah, well, I'm trying to just get my FreeNAS server to download 9.04's ISO for DVD or CD.
<vavrek> and I was also having problem toeven start Xserver on ATI graphic card (RS780)
<vavrek> on Karmic
<Hiisty> apparle: i don't know how to solve that, but if that local mirror is always up to date, then what is the reason to use offical repo?
<Psi-Jack> Oh, nevermind! It's working, just wasn't refreshing.
<vavrek> Psi-Jack: http://ubuntu-releases.sh.cvut.cz/kubuntu/9.04/
<Psi-Jack> I got it.
<Psi-Jack> It's downloading, just transmission webUI wasn't showing updates proper.
<vavrek> god-sake why You are using torrents to get kubuntu ?
<Psi-Jack> vavrek, Because it works well, and it downloads it straight to my NAS server which has a burner.
<Psi-Jack> I'm downloading both the DVD and CD ISO for 9.04 Kubuntu, at each averaging 1.2MB/s
<Psi-Jack> So, yeah. Question is, why would I NOT use Torrent?
<vavrek> torrent is p2p... so usually you are not only downloading but also uploading
<vavrek> waste of bandwidth
<Psi-Jack> vavrek, I have 20Mb/s down, 10Mb/s up, and it's QoS'ing the upstream.
<Dragnslcr> vavrek- some people don't consider providing extra bandwidth to help distribute Ubuntu a "waste"
<Psi-Jack> Dragnslcr, Exactly.
<apparle> vavrek: both the mirrors are up to date and I tried changing the order
<novalgina2fast> ok,i have installed wicd
<Psi-Jack> I mean, yeah, I'm downloading at extremely high speeds, and sharing it back at about 40KB/s for others also downloading.
<Psi-Jack> But, right now, Upload rate is 0B/s, so only I am downloading right now.
<Psi-Jack> Occassionally it'll show a few KB/s upload, but not so much.
<coilette> So correct me if im wrong, but if i where to reinstall kubuntu, and not format sda7 (/home) all my settings will stay?
<vavrek> Dragnslcr: Psi-Jack: I think there is enough university servers and other which do this.. no reason to use torrent... http / ftp protocols are more accessible (and less restricted by providers) thn p2p
<Psi-Jack> vavrek, p2p is not restricted at all.
<apparle> novalgina2fast: try configuring it..........because I don't know wireless, never had my own
<apparle> !wifi | novalgina2fast
<ubottu> novalgina2fast: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vavrek> lots of ISP do restrictions to p2p the biggest reason why - is that p2p makes lots of connection for each download/uplod and involve high load to providers (
<vavrek> nevermind
<Psi-Jack> vavrek, I wouldn't pay a provider to restrict me in any way. I would choose more wisely.
<[agatha]> good evening, i have a question... lately my computer freezes without any apparent reason most of times i am using firefox but some others it just dies, the hard disk stops working and noting will work. is there any way to check what might be going on?
<vavrek> coilette: in global Yes... but maybe You want to backup some files from /etc (like fstab xorg.conf)
<vavrek> [agatha]: look into /var/log/syslog*
<coilette> i need somehting new to tincker with lol.. hmm what should i look into next
<coilette> proprietary ATI drivers in jaunty was utter fail.. but there must be somehting
<coilette> oh.. does anybody know if theres anything i can do about the scrampled image of the last session when reboot and log in?
<coilette> scrambled*
<coilette> that must happen to other people right?
<vavrek> everything taht happend to your machine is logged to /var/logdmesg* and also /var/log/syslog*
<coilette> you dont get this weird image when you log in?
<vavrek> I have no idea which other information you wnat to get
<vavrek> which image ?
<coilette> ts like a screenshot of the session you where in before you reboot/shut down, but its somewhat scambled like your video drivers are messed up
<vavrek> never seen :-)
<coilette> vavrek when you log in do you see a picture at all when after the login screen, before you see the desktop?
<coilette> !mp3 editor > coilette
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 editor
<coilette> !fail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail
<coilette> where does amarok2 store its playlists?
<jamesb_> Folks I'm having trouble installing Java runtime environment.. I'm trying to install Sun Java but I keep getting an "unknown" error ....
<pinucset> hi, I've just installed kubuntu 8.04 and after some updates when I boot it starts without kwin (no titlebars, etc.); if i start it (alt+f2 + kwin) i have titletables but I don't have the name of the applications in the panel
<pinucset> do you have some solution? :S
<coilette> would anybody be up for giving me a hands on tutorial for retrieving code from a repo, and compiling from source?
<coilette> something i've always wanted to learn!
<coilette> nobody can help me compile source? i figured everybody but me knew how to do that
<Dragnslcr> There should be a README or INSTALL file with the source code
<Spaceman> coilette: do you like fps games? have a look at Nexuiz www.alientrap.org the forums have lots of help for compiling the game
<Spaceman> it's a 3 part compile, all fairly quick
<Spaceman> 1 compile the game engine Darkplaces
<offermann> N'Abend
<Thor> namd
<Spaceman> 2 compile the game code compiler Fteqcc
<offermann> oh
<Spaceman> 3 compile the game code
<offermann>  where is the german chat?
<Spaceman> #kubuntu.de ?????
<Spaceman> #kubuntu.german
<Dragnslcr> !de | offermann
<ubottu> offermann: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Spaceman> #kubuntu.germany
<Spaceman> just a wild guess
<Bi-Boy25> uo
<Bi-Boy25> donde estoy
<Bi-Boy25> ?
<offermann> #kubuntu-de
<offermann> #kubuntu.de
<Hiisty> what?
<Bi-Boy25> i need help
<Bi-Boy25> to connect a server
<Bi-Boy25> who help 4 us...
<Noi25> woo
<david___> hello
<Spaceman> Noi25: you appear to be connected to a server
<Noi25> maybe
<Noi25> some spanish persone
<Noi25> to speak about,how can i conected to a server 4 spain windows...thanks!!
<coilette> i have a hung application, how do i kill it
<Spaceman> run top, kind the id_number, kill -9 id_number
<Spaceman> cya chaps
<coilette> isnt there a GUI process manager?
<coilette> i saw it before i just dont remember where
#kubuntu 2010-09-06
<BajK> I really preferr Air for netbooks over the default Air with that stupid boxes clutter
<James147> hmm, now where was taht option, i remember seeing it once
<BajK> i also do, but I can't find it anymore
<BajK> it's especially annoying in games, like kpatience if you accidently miss a card, drag and then the window gets un-maximized, or in kbounce wherre you have to draw vertical/horizontal lines, and this does not work with that turned on (but that kbounce bug is fixed imho)
<James147> BajK: changing the widget style at System settings > application appearence > style disables it  (showing its a feature of oxygen)  but I can seem to find the option to just off that feature
<BajK> ah you're right, I am using qtcurve and I cannot drag windows like that
<BajK> (but with Alt key of course)
<BajK> ubuntuusers.de still down -.-
<BajK> why don't the folders in home dir have an icon?
<BajK> such as images, movies, documents, etc
<BajK> by default
<BajK> I mea, even /media has its own .directory file by default making it look like a hard drive
<James147> BajK: you mena a spical icon?
<BajK> yes
<elijah> In Chrome, when I download a file and then click "Show in Folder", Dolphin opens up but the window does not focus, it just blinks in the task bar. Is there a way I can set it to focus when I click "Show in Folder"?
<BajK> there are folder icons with an image, movie symbol, tone etc
<BajK> but you have to apply them manually
<James147> BajK: not sure, never really cared about it that much :) although I will probally configure them now
<BajK> James147:  :D
<BajK> Gnome has it^^
<James147> elijah: try turning down the focuse stealing prevention settings
<BajK> I mean its just 5 .directory files.. one for Music, one for Videos, Documents, Downloads
<BajK> Desktop has an icon (:
<elijah> James147: Where is that?
<James147> elijah: system settings > Window behaviour > Window Behaviour > Focus (on kde 4.5)
<elijah> James147: It is set to low and click to focus
<elijah> James147: None works, not sure of the side effects but I guess I will find out
<James147> elijah:  what happens if you turn it off
<James147> elijah: you can always set it per window by alt+f3 > configure window behaviour > window rules  and adding a enw rule for chrome or dolphin
<elijah> James147: Wow, gtk!
<James147> elijah:  or possibly by enabling the "accept focus" option with the above ^^
<James147> (althpough i dont know what that does)
<elijah> k
<elijah> I am gonna leave it at none for now and see if I have any issues
<BajK> James147: is there an updated crystal project version for the newer KDE releases? Because many icons don't work as of different file names
<elijah> I have used windows and Mac extensively and now that OpenShot is getting more robust I finally made the switch! 2-3 years of dabbling so far but this is the best experience yet!
<James147> BajK: not sure, kde-look.org will have it if there is :)
<BajK> they have just the regular version
<BajK> i don't like that oxygen icons and theme. I love crystal but it is unusable in kde 4.x
<elijah> Is there a way I can get Krunner to index freshly installed packages sooner?
<elijah> I have to launch it manually once before it shows, would be nice to install then Krun' it
<James147> elijah: index?... running "kbuildsycoca4 --menutest" will rebuild the menu (with any changes) krunner should pickup on that
<elijah> James147: I mean, a setting that will be faster, I want to install, alt + f2, type and enter
<James147> elijah: dont think there is :S
<elijah> James147: K, thx
<James147> elijah:  you can always type the full exec name and krunner will pick on that almost stright away
<elijah> hmm
<elijah> I just installed another one and it seems there is about a 15-120 second delay, so maybe I just need to wait 10 seconds or so, testing now
<elijah> I didn't need to launch it first this time!
<James147> elijah:  :) yeah, there is a small delay as krunner get notified :)
<elijah> K, over 30 seconds but typing exact name is good enough
<elijah> Beats trying to figure out where it got put in the kmenu
<James147> elijah:  :)
<elijah> It also beats installing Gnome DO! Which I was doing earlier!
<James147> why would you want gnome do when you have krunner :)
<elijah> No kiddin'!
<realburb> Hi, is there a way to enlarge the kickoff symbol?
<James147> realburb: it should grow as the panels size grows..
<realburb> it doesnt anymore, it once did, but that was about a year ago, I tried 4.5 4.5.1 4.4 4.3 ...
<realburb> can I somehow gather more information, why it doesnt?
<James147> realburb: try creating a new user and see if ti works for them
<chaaya> question: why would nautilus (from gnome) keep popping up on CD inserts in KDE?
<realburb> enlarging the "Fensterleiste" even more, shows the whole menu within the "Fensterleiste"
<realburb> James147 I just installed kubuntu and deleted the old installation, both dont enlarge it
<James147> realburb: ... it works here, but only up to a point where is jumps to being smaller again. try making the panel smaller and see what ahppens
<realburb> you are right!
<realburb> same here
<realburb> do I need a larger icon?
<James147> realburb: think its a bug, you should file a bug report if there isnt one already
<realburb> I thought the new icons were vector based graphics, so scaling would keep them sharp no matter how large you zoom them, was I wrong about that? May this bes the reason, to avoid ugly icons?
<James147> realburb: not entirly wrong, but allot of things still use the old png icons as they are allot faster to render and use less resources... although from what i can see I think its just an issue with the widget trying to not take up as much horizontal room when the panel gets too big
<chaaya> ha. it was a setting in nautilus itself. sorry :-)
<chaaya> however, the prompt that comes up when a dvd is inserted is still a gnome dialog...
<realburb> what product should I file the bug against?
<realburb> plasma?
<James147> realburb: I would say so
<realburb> what is the bar "Fensterleiste" called in english?
<James147> realburb: .. panel? (the bar at the bottom of the screen)
<realburb> yes, thanks
<BajK> realburb: Ah, jemand aus Deutschland? :P
<realburb> BajK not asleep yet :-D
<BajK> realburb: well, more or less :D I can't get my fingers of plasma-netbook :D It's sooooooo god :D
<BajK> I want a tablet pc, NOW :D :D
<BajK> But I don't know which to buy
<BajK> and when there's plasma-mobile I want a mobile with kde :P
<realburb> I thought about getting a toshiba ac100 but I definately wont pay 380 €
<BajK> what is it in particular?
<BajK> Well I need something to take with me for university and stuff
<BajK> well gonna play some more freecell and klondike (:
<realburb> me too but I need a keyboard
<realburb> have fun
<BajK> well yes a netbook or something would be nice as well but I dunno... I think Open Office with a pen isn't that much of a great experience, is it^^
<BajK> damn.. two drags and “This game is lost.”
<realburb> well, I installed maverick and also filed a bug for the first time, thanks for your help n8
<hangfeiyue> 111
<hangfeiyue> prefrontal [~prefronta@mist.colorado.edu] entered the room.
<prefrontal> ...and?
<rackIT> can anyone tell me where the icons for the kweather plasmoid are stored in lucid?
<maple> rackIT: online?
<rackIT> maple: I found them... usr/share/icons/xXx/status
<rackIT> 8x8 doesn't have any for Oxygen
<maple> rackIT: oh```
<maple> rackIT: could you send me your desktop pic to me ?
<rackIT> maple: the problem I'm having is the current condition icons don't show up in the plasmoid nor do they for the kweather in the system tray.
<rackIT> maple: all of the icons appear to be there in the above referenced directory though
<cykeo666> can any1 help me to get my sound working through the internet?
<maple> rackIT: i think the kweathe should be appear in your destop
<maple> rackIT: i think the kweathe should be appear in your desktop
<maple> rackIT: but not in the system tray
<rackIT> maple: you can add it as a widget to any containment. you also have the option of showing it in the system tray. The problem is the same regardless of where I view it though.
<maple> rackIT: sorry! i don't know how to expression
<cykeo666> gahhhhh y wont my audio to work over the internet
<cykeo666> hey does anyone know y i cant hear audio over the internet but i hear it fine in the amarok program?
<cykeo666> hey does anyone know y i cant hear audio over the internet but i hear it fine in the amarok program?
<cykeo666> grrrrr i wanna watch bleach some1 help!!!!!
<cykeo666> plezzzzz imma newbie help me
<cykeo666> so no1 wants to help the newbie huh
<cykeo666> guess not ill just go to the corner now
<rackIT> cykeo666: open kmixer and fiddle with the sliders
<cykeo666> ty for all the hell u guys are awesome and down with windows FREE Computing for life!!!!
<v3nd3tta``> why does my sytem clock the cpu down to 1000 mhz if t hasn't much cpu usage? a feature not to overheat?
<cykeo666> u got a single core duo or quad?
<v3nd3tta``> single core amd
<v3nd3tta``> CPU[-Single core AMD Athlon LE-1600 (UP) clocked at 1000.000 Mhz-]
<cykeo666> idk could be for overheating percausion or somin could be wrong with it
<v3nd3tta``> -.- nevermind
<cykeo666> i got a Athlon 64 n its going strong for the most part havnt seen it go below its set 2.4
<v3nd3tta``> but the world isn't windows-free yet :/
<cykeo666> yeh but it will be if every one moves over to linux
<v3nd3tta``> and what is off the mac users?
<cykeo666> mac users r arses already 4 buying an overpriced unupgradeable computer to begin with
<v3nd3tta``> :P you see? it will never give a single system dominating. even if there would be a law about that the people would develop further
<v3nd3tta``> yeah, that's the truth :P better throw a good linux distribution on that machine
 * v3nd3tta`` has to get ready for school :/ sux
<cykeo666> yeh i made this computer about 5 years ago on newegg n the xp system builder disk wont reinstall so i said ill try ubuntu n im lovin it just like a fat kid at mcdonalds
<v3nd3tta``> :D you knew how good i felt when i formatted my windows ntfp partitions with kubuntu?
<v3nd3tta``> ntfs*
<cykeo666> not as good as sex i know that for sure
<v3nd3tta``> uuh idk... pure sex without love a girl (a one night stand or a whore) is bad
<cykeo666> well i got a women i love to my very bone n that kind of sex is the best
<v3nd3tta``> well, i guess that belongs into #kubuntu-offtopic :P
<maco> it doesnt even belong there
<v3nd3tta``> have a nice day, i now really have to get to school
<maco> child-appropriate chatter only in all *buntu channels
<cykeo666> yeh guess so i already got slapped with a ! COC message again but not like i care ppl gotta learn i speak my mind no matter where im at guess its how i was rasied
<cykeo666> what child has kubuntu on their computer to begin with tho?
<v3n``school> wannabe geeks or super genies
 * v3n``school brb
<cykeo666> well u ask me a kid thats that smart to install kubuntu deserves to know his way around a chicks nether regions.
<maco> ugh
<maco> my 8 year old cousin uses edubuntu
<maco> and why the heck assume a kid using linux is a guy anyway?
<Guest95495> kubuntu 9.10 menu editor set application short cut failed,is it a bug?
<Guest95495> but In kubuntu 9.04 ,it's ok
<Chr|s> Hi folks, I want to try out Kubuntu, how can I try it out if I already have ubuntu installed? And if I don't like it or not is it easily removable?
<Rintrox> I just upgraded to KDE 4.5
<Rintrox> it's great for everything, but, DAMN, konsole has changed behavior!!
<Rintrox> tabs are ENORMOUS and of fixed size
<Rintrox> anybody knows how to solve this problem?
<Rintrox> I've a *lot* of tabs because I need a lot of open shells
<Rintrox> mmm it seems I'm not the only one having this problem: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166573
<ubottu> KDE bug 166573 in general "minimum tab width is too wide" [Wishlist,New]
<vinnie_> can someone please tell me how to move my kicker, task manager and system tray to the top of my screen?
<Rintrox> vinnie: click on the right of the taskbar, where do you have that plasma icon
<Rintrox> then move the bar where you prefer
<vinnie_> Rintrox: ok.. that worked, but now i have 2 widget tool box icons at top right. how can i move the one that is normaly at top right?
<jaem> I'm trying to get KDE apps to trust an SSL cert used on my Jabber server.  My understanding was that I had to use Kleopatra to import it.  Is that correct?
<Rintrox> vinnie: all movement are done when "expanding" the panel pressing the plasma icon
<vinnie_> Rintrox: thanks... gotit
<cykeo666> there any suggestions for a dvd burning program?
<Belgy> k3b ?
<cykeo666> ty 4 the newbie help
<Belgy> no problem ;)
<cykeo666> i wonder if every1 that uses linux is nice ive been getting so much help l8ly n its all been so help full
<cykeo666> n free too lol
<jaem> cykeo666: Not everyone is, but certainly lots of people are glad to help.
<cykeo666> so with K3b you have to have the vob files well if i have a bunch of mp4 from my video camera n i want to put them on a dvd to play off my dvd player what should i use?
<jaem> cykeo666: I've never actually done that (since I don't own a stand-alone DVD player).  Did you check if KDE Userbase has a tutorial?
<cykeo666> never even heard of it my computer wouldnt let me reinstall xp so i tried a dell vista install disc n it worked but then when it said i had to activate i was at a loss so i installed kubuntu cuz i still had a live disc of it.
<jaem> Heh.  I just checked, and it doesn't
<cykeo666> well darn ill google it n see what i can come up with
<jaem> For future reference, KDE Userbase (userbase.kde.org) is a wiki that aims to provide user documentation and tutorials for KDE software (such as K3b)
<cykeo666> ill definately set a bookmark for that
<jaem> cykeo666: have you tried selecting File->New Project->New Video DVD Project?
<cykeo666> yeh but it has the dvd set-up n when i select the videos i want on the disc it just puts them into the root directory
<cykeo666> of the disc
<jaem> I'm not quite sure what you mean.  Do you know how to use the Pastebin widget?
<cykeo666> no
<cykeo666> im basicly looking for a converting then burning i guess
<jaem> cykeo666: Can you add the Pastebin widget to your desktop somewhere? (Right-click on desktop, click "Add Widget", search for "Pastebin" (not "paste"), and drag to the deskopt)
<jaem> cykeo666: Yeah, sorry, I just can't picture what you're doing. This widget will let you send me a screenshot
<jaem> cykeo666: If you're trying what I'm suggesting, please let me know when you're done. ;)
<cykeo666> yeh i got the pastebin widget on my desktop
<jaem> Alright.  Can you go to wherever you were in K3b, then press the "Print Screen" (or "Prt Scr") button on your keyboard?
<jaem> Make sure there isn't anything private visible on the screen, as it will be snapshotting the screen.
<cykeo666> im dragging the screen shot
<jaem> When the KSnapshot window pops up, drag the thumbnail preview of the picture it just took onto the Pastebin widget
<jaem> Then paste the link it gives you into the chat
<cykeo666> http://imagebin.ca/view/fSAd1JUO.html
<cykeo666> sorry need more ram only got a gig :'(
<jaem> :(
<cykeo666> my girlfriend is listening to you chevelle lol
<jaem> hmm?
<cykeo666> no clue?
<jaem> I'm waiting on the screenshot...
<jaem> Oh
 * jaem slaps himself with a fish
<cykeo666> yeh the link is in there
<jaem> Ah, I see
<jaem> Did you try just dragging the video into the VIDEO_TS folder?
<jaem> I really don't know how to do this myself - as I said, I've never tried
<jaem> Why don't you ask in #k3b ?
<cykeo666> i have forgotten how to use irc chat to tell u the truth
<jaem> cykeo666: "/join #k3b"
<Pooh22> ever since I upgraded my kubuntu to 10.04 with kde 4.5.x from the backports ppa, I get full-blown system hangs
<Pooh22> I suspect it's related to amarok
<Pooh22> is this a known issue? google isn't finding anything for me now...
<Pooh22> oh, perhaps it is known:
<Pooh22> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/599660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 599660 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xserver crashes when running amarok" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Pooh22> this is now still a problem, but I'm running 4.5.1-isch I think
<riker> off-topic, can somebody msg me about a math question? In trigonometry.
<joona> Hey, anyone know how to change plasma themes?
<hsr> Hello
<joona> hsr: Hi
<hsr> Hello! How to enable moodbar in Amarok
<hsr> What should firefox use foe apt content?
<sheytan> joona system settings->Workspace appearence->desktop theme ;)
<hinkman> hi
<hinkman> i've got a problem when upgrading from 4.5.0 to 4.5.1 on lucid. postinstall of virtuoso-opensource-6.1 locks
<hinkman> only killing the command "isql-vt $DB_PORT dba dba -K &>/dev/null" helps
<hinkman> i think it is related to updating the admin password for virtuoso dab and dav
<phloog> Hi all, I got some troubles with dualhead X using the radeon opensource driver since kernel 2.6.32; in 2.6.31, I was able to set up my dualscreen w/ xrandr ..foo.. --left-of ...bar... without problems; now, if I do that, both screens get completely garbled (nothing readable anymore, albeit mouse pointer still visible). I googled around a bit, but found nothing resembling my sit. Has someone a hint what I could try next?
<phloog> (I also tried the experimental gallium3d driver, same behaviour (!) )
<phloog> and further info, clone screen works w/out problems. just not --left-of or --right-of
<phloog> and, to whom it concerns, here my xrandr -q output:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/489187/
<skramer_> I have a problem with the desktop search: I can not start Strigi indexer after today Virtuoso was upgraded to 6.1.2
<skramer_> any hint how I could get the desktop search to wrok again?
<FlashDeluxe> hi i have a question, i want to have a german keyboard layout in xterm, but if i execute the command "setxkbmap de nodeadkeys" i get "error loading new keyboard description" so i try to configure it in a config file, but i don`t really know where to change it, can anybody help me please? =)
<BajK> FlashDeluxe: why not configure using systemsettings?
<BajK> FlashDeluxe: Immer diese Leute mit ihrer Konsole *g*
<FlashDeluxe> BajK: Es gibt keine GUI und auch keine Möglichkeit für ne Gui ;)
<BajK> FlashDeluxe: ah, xterm, mein Fehler :)
<FlashDeluxe> Bajk: Ja xterm...macht mich wahnsinnig^^
<BajK> Kaum ist ubuntuusers.de mal down, ist man hilflos ^^
<FlashDeluxe> ja so ist das leider^^
<FlashDeluxe> hast du denn vll ne idee was man da machen kann?
<BajK> uff, kp, bei mir funktioniert *g*
<FlashDeluxe> weißt du denn vll in welcher config das eingestellt wird und _wo_ die liegt?
<BajK> uff, kp, also bei google find ich überall nur immer dassmer in der xorg.conf rumpfuschen soll
<FlashDeluxe> ja das find ich auch, aber da ist der entsprechende eintrag nicht drin
<BajK> anlegen? (:
<BajK> standardmäßig is die afaik ab 9.10 leer
<BajK> FlashDeluxe: habs dir in query geschriebne
<FlashDeluxe> jo
<BajK> und wenn die xorg verschießt, ab 10.04 hast nette failsafe-möglichkeiten, also er bietet dir dann an, die xorg wiederherzustellen, zu editieren oder sonstwas, im falle, dass der xserver net startet, dass net einfach an der konsole rauskommst
<FlashDeluxe> ja das ist mir egal, wenn ich mist baue und das ding startet nicht mehr installier ihs neu, das isn nxclient auf nem windows system
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<FlashDeluxe> ups, sorry^^
<imom0_> 看不懂德语啊。
<BajK> sorry :D
<bazhang> !cn | imom0_
<ubottu> imom0_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sia> hello to all
<skramer_> under Systemsettings, I tried activating Strigi Indexer. I can apply, but when I leave the Desktop Search part of Systemsettings & go back, Strigi Indexer is unchecked again. I just lost the Desktop Search after today Virtuoso got upgraded to 6.1.2, anybody could help me get the Desktop Search back to work, please?
<BajK> What's that problem with wine? Always when I launch it it says "Updating configuration ~/.wine blah", then Internet Explorer 6 pops up stating "the page cannot be displayed" and Regsvr in its address bar, after closing it, the program desired normally starts
<BluesKaj> 'Happy Labour Day' folks
<James147> BajK: how are you launching wine?
<BajK> James147: wine <app name>
<BajK> or via desktop file, but that doesnt matter where/when
<BajK> its just the first launch (after pc restart or wineboot)
<James147> BajK: what happens if you run "winecfg"
<BajK> Updating configuration of ~/.wine ......
<BajK> internet explorer cannot find server
<BajK> closing internet explorer
<BajK> and wine-configuration dialog opens
<BajK> now i ran winecfg again and it instantly appeard
<James147> BajK: what programs do you have installed in wine?
<BajK> internet explorer 6 :D
<BajK> ehm, .net runtime things
<BajK> Steam
<BajK> Sims 3
<BajK> UT 2004, UT99,
<FloodBotK1> BajK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BajK> jaja isch ja gut :D
<James147> :S well, I would try it with a new user (or rename .wine (note that .wine is where wine installs its programs rename it back to restore them))
<BajK> James147: ehm, concerning netbook shell: i removed ALL the pages/newspaper thingies and how do I add a new one?
<James147> (Note also that you can launch wine with "env WINEPREFIX=path/to/wine/prefix wine PROGRAM" to launch wine with a spific prefix (it defaults to .wine)
<James147> BajK: fairly sure you cant remove them ALL...
<BajK> I did?
<BajK> there's just "Search and run" left
<James147> BajK: what do you have currently on the desktop?
<James147> BajK: :) then thats not all of them :D
<BajK> but that additional "pages" entitled things
<BajK> how do I add another activity/page?
<James147> BajK: as far as I can remember you cannot add pages form teh saerch and launch... not sure why... but if you configure it and change the activity type to another one you should be albe to readd more
<BajK> hm that sucks^^
<skramer_> anybody noticed that Desktop Search stopped working after Virtuoso got upraded to 6.1.2 and Soprano to 2.5.0? any "tricks" how to get it to work again?
<James147> BajK: also, for better wine support you might want to consider joining #winehq
<BajK> James147: thx
<BajK> James147: and I cannot click any object on the control panel while it's unlocked (i always end up moving widgets), and I cannot click any object on the activity while it is unlocked..
<James147> BajK: you should be able to click on widget while the panel is unlocked... but not when the panels settings are open (thats when you can move the widgets, and the only time you can)
<James147> BajK: not sure about the page
<James147> BajK: but generally I think when unlocked you are expected to configure the page not use it :)
<James147> skramer_: you can try it on a new user, if it works for them then its probally a configuation problem inyour home directory
<skramer_> James147: ok, I will try.
<BajK> What's the difference between "normal copy" and "clone copy" in k3b?
<BajK> I want to create an iso of a cdrom
<bazhang> BajK, k9copy then
<bazhang> BajK, or handbrake
<skramer_> James147: you're right, I can start Strigi without problems under new user account
<BajK> hm I hope they overhaul k3b's interface, so it takes advantage of knotify instead of having its own ugly overlay
<James147> skramer_: then I would say there is a problem with your configs :)  I would start by renaming ~/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk   NOTE: this contains nepomuks database and everything you have stored in it
<James147> BajK: not sure what the differnece is... but if i remember right k3b has an "create iso" option on the burn page (when you try to burn something)
<BajK> James147: yes it offers you to just copy and burn, create an temporary iso and leave that, or just create an iso
<dan_l> I've done it!  I have exercized the demons from my new laptop!
<skramer_> James147: it works, thank you!
<dan_l> Now, does anybody which menu will let me dump the blue glow around active windows?
<BajK> dan_l: in oxygen?
<dan_l> yes.  IN a default install.
<BajK> Systemsettings -> workspace appearance -> window decoration -> configure decoration
<dan_l> I just want to dump the blue glow and the window transparency when I move it
<BajK> and there shadow
<BajK> untick that "Glow for active window"
<dan_l> Thsoe are two features effects which make me punch my computer in it's face.
<BluesKaj> dan_l, good to hear ...so what method did you use to fix things ?
<dan_l> errr, under which menu?
<BajK> dan_l: I recommend you just dump that ugly oxygen and use a nicer theme (:
<dan_l> BluesKaj:  You wouldn't believe the stuff I went through.
<skramer_> another question: I would like to switch between the tabs in a window by just moving the mouse over next tab, no click. Is that possible & where can I set it up?
<BajK> BajK: look in "get new decorations" and search for ambiance or aero ambiance, those look nice in kde 4.5^^
<BajK> skramer_: don't think that is possibel
<BajK> you mean that window tabbing?=
<dan_l> Skramer, yes.  I totally forgot how I did it.  Will you be around in a while?
<James147> BajK: I quite like the new oxygen style :) at least with a few tweks:)
<dan_l> I did it with v 7 for my daughter.
<dan_l> I switch oxygen to the 'darker' style
<BajK> James147: at least that default behaviour of having two separators between close and maximize .. and it looks just baaad.. I think many people'd preferr KDE but then they see screenshots of a standard installation and just think yuck
<dan_l> (my daughter is only 2 and a half.  She can't click yet.  But we practice with the mouse, so I found a way to let her watch her elmoz and dora on the nets
<dan_l> there either is or was a "hover" juxtaposed against click action.
<skramer_> dan_l: no, I'll have to leave in a minute... do you remember how you got it to work like that?
<dan_l> skramer:  not off the top of my head.  I'm around here quite a bit though.  Drop by and ping me.
 * BluesKaj likes the oxygen theme in kde4.5, but there don';t seem to be many options
<dan_l> blueskaj:  try the darker variation.  It really is nice.
<James147> BluesKaj: it has more then in previous versions :)
<James147> dan_l: what do you mean by that? oxygen uses your system colours so you just need to change that
<BluesKaj> I like the norway look , but my background is sacandinavian , so I come by it honestly :)
<BluesKaj> err scandi....
 * James147 has had a very nice dark oxygen windows for ages useing the default colour schemes... he uses "Obsidian Coast" and cannot find one he likes more 
<BluesKaj> wow ...too hard on  these old eyes
<James147> BluesKaj: I find its less bright, and I read light on dark text better
<BluesKaj> I even use dark on light background in the terminal
<dan_l> Terminal:  white on blue
<dan_l> I'm old skool like that
<BajK> James147: Oh no, i hate light on black background. it makes my eyes hurt
<BajK> BluesKaj: same goes here, first thing when installing kde, changing konsole's color sheme :)
<toxa> I have installed Maverick. It is almost stable
<mudassar_> hello people plz somebody help me writing a testbench in C for vhdl using FLI
<Pici> mudassar_: Er, This is #kubuntu, a more programming specific channel would be the best place to ask.
<mudassar_> how can I find and join some channel related to C, VHDL and FLI (layer between C and VHDL)
<v3nd3tta``>  try ##c
<Pici> mudassar_: I'd start in ##C , but you'll need to register/identify to join
<v3nd3tta``> but you have to have an irc freenode account
<Pici> !register  | mudassar_
<ubottu> mudassar_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mudassar_> but purely C people will not be knowing about my problems
<James147> mudassar_: ##c dosnt mean pure c.. just people who use it..
<James147> its will be at the very least a good place to start
<Pici> Better than #kubuntu :)
<mudassar_> i have clicked on join and typed #c there ....... but nothing came
<James147> ##c
<James147> although #c should take you there, have you registered?
<mudassar_> how to register ?
<mudassar_> sorry I m not good in irc
<James147> see ubottu's message
<mudassar_> nothing happens
<lukaszek20> hello
<mariano> ciao
<James147> Mudassar: when you type what?
<James147> (something happened :) )
<James147> Mudassar: but chaning your nick isnt registering it, see the link in ubottu's message for howto actualy register it
<mariano> Qualche Italiano?
<James147> !it | Mudassar
<ubottu> Mudassar: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<James147> mariano: sorry ^^
<v3nd3tta``> Mudassar you can register about /msg NickServ register <email> <password>
<Mudassar> where should I type this ?
<v3nd3tta``> everything what begins with a "/" is interpreted as command
<v3nd3tta``> so just type it in chat line
<v3nd3tta``> sorry
<v3nd3tta``> i swapped <password> and <email>
<Mudassar> ok I have given that command with params, but no output message is shown to me
<v3nd3tta``>    /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<v3nd3tta``> which woulöd bar
<v3nd3tta``> at your pawwword
<v3nd3tta``> arg
<v3nd3tta``> wtf
<v3nd3tta``> can't type sry
<v3nd3tta``> if you would type that your account would be Mudassar, your password would be "bar" and your email the one you specified
<Mudassar> sorry I m layman in it :) doing .......
<v3nd3tta``> :D
<v3nd3tta``> and then confirm the registration via email
<Mudassar> ok I have verified my email ... .now I need to join the channel vhdl
<Mudassar> it says that you should be invited in the channel
<Mudassar> how to get the invitation ?
<Pici> Its ##C not #c
<Mudassar> I am trying to join vhdl channel
<James147> Pici: although ##c takes you to ##C
<Mudassar> yes i have joined ##c
<Mudassar> thank you kubuntu people .... kubuntu 10.04 is great...
<Mudassar> I wish people come to use kubuntu 10.04 and leave the virus hell (MS Windows)
<v3nd3tta``> haha
<v3nd3tta``> virus hell?
<v3nd3tta``> it's a hell of Trojan's Worms Spyware Backdoor Trojans, simple infected System Cores
<v3nd3tta``> and some backdoors which are programmed by ns
<v3nd3tta``> ms
<BajK> what is the arrow for at the "shutdown" button?
<BajK> there is a little arrow on the button
<BajK> but neither clicking it long or dragging makes a menu apear
<Mamarok> BajK: it does here, and gives you a choice to either suspend to ram or suspend to disk
<Mamarok> instead of shutting down
<Mamarok> just click on the arrow, no need to drag or click long
<BajK> well I clicked on that arrow and the computer shut down
<James147> BajK: its press and hold to get the menu
<James147> and might only appear if kde thinks your computer can sleep/hybernate
<BajK> If I press and hold, then the countdown just restarts and/or switches to "Shutting down in 30" instead of for example "Log off in 30 seconds"
 * James147 wishes the arrow on the restart would come back... that was a useful feature even though it didnt quite work :)
<BajK> ah ok, if I press and hold it offers Suspend to disk
<BajK> it takes 12 seconds from start to fully loaded desktop :O wow
<James147> BajK: from cold boot?
<BajK> yes
<BajK> why doesn't krunner work in netbook shellß
<v3nd3tta``> because it is about X
<James147> :) thay have been trying to improve boot speed as much as they can in the past couple releases... shame mine is still slowish (alhtough faster then windows)
<v3nd3tta``> ????
<noaXess> sometimes a machin with latest kubuntu 10.04 don't boot exactly and i need to CTRL+ALT+DEL to reboot and then alle goes ok.. any idea tip?
<James147> BajK: it does work
<BajK> I am not mistaken that I cannot minimize windows in netbook shell (ok there is no window bar^^)
<noaXess> hey BajK, wasup?
<James147> BajK: although on my netbook (running maverick) for somereason its not started
<BajK> James147: it seems to not be started automatically?
<BajK> ah
<James147> BajK: and you can minimise windows as well, then alt+tab to get them back
<BajK> what I noticed in Kuuntu 10.04's installer is, that when it is coyping files, that slideshow appears and you can minimize it
<BajK> if you do
<BajK> the window disappears
<BajK> if you press alt+tab it states "No windows"
<BajK> in 10.10 we thankfully have a fllscreen installer
<James147> BajK: the netbook shell is just a different desktop, you can do everything you can on the normal desktop
<James147> BajK: hmm, it shouldnt do that :s
<BajK> what I find really annoying, any other application theme than oxygen looks just bad on netbook shell but in oxygen you cannot disable that "move in empty area of space" which should be disabled automatically in netbook
<James147> you sure you didnt close it?
<BajK> James147: yes I am, i often tested that
<BajK> hm ah it seems that just by default in netbook shell that minimize button is removed from titlebar, you can add it back
<James147> BajK: have you tryed every theme? I quit liked bespin for a while before switching abck to oxygen :)
<BajK> James147: i really like qtcurve, as you can customize it any way you like. I like that "3d looking" toolbars
<BajK> but I was just too lazy installing it on 10.10 for now ;)
<BajK> and it seems plymouth is not working in 10.10 beta
<BajK> I always get stuck with that Ubuntu 10.10 text splash
<BajK> in alfa 3 I got the kubuntu start screen
<noaXess> what's that.. the machine stops booting at the Kubuntu splash screen.. need help.. why that?
<BajK> noaXess: I have the same problem here sometimes
<James147> BajK: well it is still in beta so expect something to break :) but see #ubuntu+1 for support on maverick
<BajK> press Alt+SysRQ+K and then Strg+Alt+F8 to get back to xserver
<noaXess> BajK: and no solution? normally i can reboot with CTRL+ALT+DEL.. but it won't
<noaXess> SysRQ???
<BajK> noaXess: its plymouth sometimes not giving control to the xserver
<BajK> noaXess: yes?
<BajK> noaXess: first assignment on PrintScreen key
<noaXess> what is SysRQ
<noaXess> aha
<BajK> System request
<BajK> provides you with keyboard shortcuts to rescue a hanging system
<BajK> you might try Strg+Alt+F7 or F8 to switch to the xsever manually
<BajK> didn't try though
<noaXess> BajK: ok.. your solution work.. but.. where is the fix?
<BajK> noaXess: symptoms are that you start kubuntu normally, and at the moment where the Xserver is normally starting (where tha flashing dots disappear) just nothing happens anymore
<noaXess> have pressen ALT+SYSRQ+K and the CTRL+ALT+F8
<noaXess> BajK: yes.. nothing..
<BajK> noaXess: in my case then it says "Ubuntu is running in low video mode", I choose "restart x server" and then it works fine
<BajK> but it sucks though^^
<BajK> noaXess: you might consider posting a bug report
<noaXess> BajK: in my case, nothing comes up no informatio.. just kubuntu logo and the dot's
<BajK> noaXess: yes, it just stops and nothing happens anymore
<noaXess> BajK: searching for en existing bug, but what to search.. it's not handy..
<BajK> noaXess: where are you posting? (I only post in kde bugs, but I dont know where to post kubuntu bugs)
<noaXess> BajK: on launchpad.. normaly
<noaXess> do you have a nvidia card?
<James147> BajK: you really should see #ubuntu+1 with that problem
<BajK> ah right, I just forgot my account information :D
<BajK> noaXess: yes
<BajK> James147: with which problem?
<noaXess> BajK:  it seams be a problem with nvidia
<BajK> that starting problem?
<noaXess> BajK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9441046
<BajK> noaXess: might be
<James147> BajK: any problem you ahve with maverick
<BajK> ah
<BajK> kay
<BajK> proprietary drivers suck, I want the nuhwo (nouveau) driver to support 3d NOW :D
<noaXess> i use the nvidia-current driver..
<BajK> from nvidia.com or repos?
<noaXess> repos
<BajK> this is why I left my mom with the open source driver, as I don't want her to encounter any trouble
<BajK> and she just surfs the net, chatting, email
<noaXess> BajK: so, there you use the nv driver?
<BajK> I just didn't any changes
<BajK> I am even not really shure which graphcis card is in her pc
<BajK> I think an old ATI
<James147> noaXess: the nv drivers arent really used anymore :)
<noaXess> BajK: look at this.. just reading it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/53852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 53852 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network manager doesn't play nice with madwifi" [Undecided,Fix released]
<James147> at elast on kubuntu
<BajK> noaXess: ?
<noaXess> he wrong description for this bug.. we need to learn ubottu ;)
<noaXess> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/538524
<BajK> noaXess: the link you posted leads to the topic ubottu said
<BajK> ah
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538524 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) "boot hangs on splash screen, doesn't switch to KDM" [High,Fix released]
<noaXess> better.. my fault
<noaXess> sorry.. ;)
<noaXess> :p
<James147> ubottu is never wrong :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BajK> ah ok good to know we aren't the only people facing that problem^^
<v3nd3tta``> hmm
<v3nd3tta``> my amarok quits suddenly
<v3nd3tta``> at the end of the song it quits apruptly
<noaXess> BajK: yes.. we are nt alone on the whole earth.. galaxy ;).. /me thinking liunx is used in galaxy more then other OS's
<noaXess> linux ^
<BajK> Is there a more intuitive way of configuring samba networks? If I want to share files using Samba, the checkbox for sharing is greyed out, I have to install samba and THEN it works. Can't just KDE offer me to install those packages? Also if I have not set all permissions to the folder I cannot write into it via network even though it is set to "full access". KDE should warn or ask me to set permissions
<noaXess> what happends, if i set nomodeset on kernel boot?
<noaXess> BajK: normally i configure samba shares directly in the config files..
<James147> BajK: bah, kde has no good gui for configuing samba, its one of the things on the long todo list :)
<BajK> man, that is the reason why people still think linux is just console working
<BajK> I want to configure sharing just like in windows, right click, share, tick yes, full access, OK and we're done
<BajK> and it indeed works, if you beforehand installed samba
<BajK> then it's just fine
<BajK> apropos todo list, I'll look at the 4.6 todo list
<James147> BajK: so do allot of people :) just on one has decided they are going to write a nice gui for it... its one of the problems with opensource stuff
<BajK> I'd like but I am too stupid for that :D
<hadj> Speaking of gui's...just installed Kubuntu, was messing around with Plasma, and accidentally deleted my entire desktop!  Any idea how to restore the default desktop?
<BajK> lol
<BajK> is plasma crashed?
<hadj> It did,  Rebooted
<James147> hadj: alt+F2: plasma-desktop       if plasma crashed
<BajK> Let's have look if KDE 4.6 has also a "welcome plasmoid" on its todolist
<BajK> as did KDE 4.5
<BajK> and 4.4 and 4.3 and 4.2 :D
<BajK> what is libtaskmanager for? it says "Support for Windows 7 like launchers"
<James147> BajK: I take it someone thourhg tit was a good idea, but no one can bebothered to write one :)
<hadj> james: thx.  I am able to get the alt+F2 dialog via right-click "run command..."
<James147> BajK: looks like a library :)
<hadj> All that is there is my desktop wallpaper now...I can create containers (or whatever they're called) but I have no idea how to get all the goodies back to the way they were...
<BajK> best todo list entry ever made: in Kde 4.3 plasma: "icon plasmoid - make it suck less" :D
<slow-motion> hi
<hadj> ...I guess I could just hack at it but I was hoping there was a .conf file (or something) that I could restore
<James147> hadj: if you want to reset plamsa to its default settings rename/remove ~/.kde/share/config/plamsa*
<hadj> james: will try that
<James147> (not that plasma* means all file begining with plasma)
<BajK> hadj: ~/.kde/share/apps/plasma-desktop/activities
<James147> note ^^
<BajK> there it shjould be
<James147> then restart plasma-desktop (alt+f2: killall plasma-desktop; sleep 2; plasma-desktop)
<BajK> Is there a reason for plasma constantly creating new activities?
<BajK> I just want ONE actiitsy
<BajK> now I looked and again there are two "unnamed" unconfigured ones
<James147> BajK: it dosnt here
<BajK> then you've lost all your plasmoids/settings :)
<hadj> thx BajK will try those ideas
<BajK> Can I remove that toolnbar from systemsettings? It is just a waste of space and configure button I don't need, quit and help neither, although back is not available trough the menu
<James147> BajK: I would say you need to for the abck button... (also the search is on the same line... so just removing the icons would do nothing) you can make the icons smaller though
<James147> BajK: you can also remove the text ^^
<James147> or have it freefloating :)
<noaXess> BajK: i think.. this can help also on your booting problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/538524/comments/44
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538524 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) "boot hangs on splash screen, doesn't switch to KDM" [High,Fix released]
<BajK> James147: just posted a wish that the back button shoudl be available from the menu and an option to hide the toolbar
<BajK> yeah but switching to small icons just gives 6 more pixels of space :D
<James147> BajK: what menu?
<BajK> James147: system settings menubar?
<James147> BajK: dosnt have one
<BajK> James147: ok i'll give it a try
<BajK> huh? oh, ehm
<BajK> but in netbook shell it utilizes one
<BajK> or at least features it
<BajK> for the menu plasmoid
<James147> BajK: yeah... but the normal system settings dosnt have  a menu bar... that plasmoid is just finding a registered menu in system settings
<BajK> i noticed it :D
<James147> BajK: system setting is deskgned not to ahve a manu
<BajK> waaah i want to have a tablet pc :D KDE 4.5 netbook and rekonq, wow nice :) but a nice pen input area is neccessary though^^
<FlashDeluxe> hi @ all, i have got the problem that my system doesnt start, so i am using knoppix to see whats wrong, but i cannot see my harddisks...how can i find&mount them?
<James147> FlashDeluxe: sudo dfisk -l     should list your disks
<FlashDeluxe> is sudo necessary?
<James147> needs root, or it wont list anything
<FlashDeluxe> ok than i have to wlak down and write my user in the sudoers file^^ i forgot that
<FlashDeluxe> James147: Now im root but it doesnt list anything :(
<James147> what does it say?
<FlashDeluxe> it says nothing
<FlashDeluxe> i execute the command and then nothing happens and the command terminates without errors
<James147> FlashDeluxe: what does "sudo blkid -c /dev/null" say?
<FlashDeluxe> it says
<FlashDeluxe> /dev/cloop0: LABEL="KNOPPIX_FS" TYPE="iso9660"
<FlashDeluxe> /dev/cloop2: LABEL="KNOPPIX_FS" TYPE="iso9660"
<James147> hmm... what about "ls /dev/sd*"?
<FlashDeluxe> i have to say that the disks are in a raid array (hardware raid) and lvm is installed on them
<FlashDeluxe> file or directory not found :(
<BajK> man, ark is the worst archive manager I ever encountered
<James147> FlashDeluxe: actual hardware raid or fakeraid?
<James147> BajK: why so?
<BajK> you cannot even drag multiple files out of it
<FlashDeluxe> actual hardware raid
<BajK> you cant just select tem
<FlashDeluxe> and the controller works and i see a working raid in the bios menue from the raid controller
<James147> FlashDeluxe: well, i have no clue why the dirves arnt being listed :S could be a hardware problem (lose cable?)
<FlashDeluxe> James147: No its no hardware problem, definitl
<FlashDeluxe> y
<James147> FlashDeluxe: well, from what I can see linux dosnt see the drives... afraid I have never see it do that before (without there being a hardware problem) and do not know what you can do at this point
<FlashDeluxe> James147: Damn...couldn`t it be a knoppix problem?
<James147> FlashDeluxe: possibally... but I cannot say for sure. you could try another live cd if yo ahve one
<FlashDeluxe> mhh...ok i will get a new one, perhaps that works, can you advice me a good live cd?
<James147> FlashDeluxe: the kubuntu one should work :)
<FlashDeluxe> ok i will try it :) thanks a lot
<v3nd3tta``> is there a dialogue to bind aux1 and aux2 of a logitech mx518 to something?
<dan_l> halp!
<dan_l> wait, nm, I fixed it lol
<v3nd3tta``> lulz dan_I
<dan_l> My cdrom was showing up twice
<dan_l> and it was driving me nuts
<dan_l> and now it works
<dan_l> know what's a PITA?  New kubuntu install, I have to do all of my hotkeys again
<sriramoman> hi guys, I am running Platform Version 4.5.00 (KDE 4.5.0) in a Kubuntu Lucid Lynx. The plasma folderview applet shows an ugly huge icon, instead of the actual folder contents. How do I change this behavior :(
<dan_l> sriramoman: you mean the "desktop folder" on your default desktop?
<sriramoman> dan_l: I am using the Desktop view as my activity. I know that folder-view is supposed to show that cute transparent applet with icons of the desired folder. instead its showing an ugly icon
<dan_l> you can take screeny?
<v3nd3tta``> i think he means the little folder menu right to the K menu
<sriramoman> yes i shall take soon please:)
<dan_l> I hated that plasmoid at first
<dan_l> but now I'll let it have my babies, because it's that useful.
<dan_l> there are some plasmoids which you should have.  That's one, RTM is one you should use or you should volunteer yourself to guantanimo bay.
<dan_l> Weird.  Googsystray isn't in the repos.  Nor is dropbox.
<sriramoman> dan_l: insted of this:
<sriramoman> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.1/screenshots/plasma-folderview.png
<sriramoman> this is how it appears:
<sriramoman> http://img227.imageshack.us/i/screenyywn.jpg/
<sriramoman> (Note that ugly blue icon)
<FloodBotK1> sriramoman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dan_l> .....looking now.
<dan_l> oh yeah
<dan_l> Yes Sriramoman.  i think there is something wrong there.
<sriramoman> how do i get rid of that ugly blue icon
<sriramoman> i am very clear that i chose "folder view" and not "icon"
<sriramoman> :(
<sriramoman> while dragging a folder on to the plasma
<dan_l> what happens when you click on the icon?
<BajK> sriramoman: did you use quicklauncher instead?
<BajK> there is a folder view and quicklaunch tile
<BajK> Folder view is just a "folder icon" and Quicklaunch is a folder with a star (in the add widgets list)
<dan_l> yeah it's the wrong widget.
<dan_l> Hey, anybody know what that gtk bootup manager is called?
<DarthFrog> GDM
<sriramoman> http://img52.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img52/2425/screeny1z.jpg this is the second screeny
<sriramoman> sorry for the delay
<sriramoman> dan_l:  http://img52.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img52/2425/screeny1z.jpg this is the second screeny
<dan_l> I think it's the wrong widet
<dan_l> widget, but I"m trying to do the same thing.
<sriramoman> i was also confused why Folderview looks so absurd
<sriramoman> when i created another user in this same machine, folderview looks perfect
<James147> sriramoman: I think it might just be an error with the config, remove the widget and readd it, dose it still look teh smae?
<James147> the same ^^
<James147> (also, wow thats a big panel O-o)
<James147> :S
<kaddi> hi , i just accidentally split konversation top/bottom wise three times. How can I undo it and get my normal unsplit window back? (if possilbe without opening and closing)
<James147> kaddi: should be :) I would think there is an option in the menus (probally under window or view)
<skramer_> dan_l: hi
<dan_l> Hiya skramer_
<kaddi> James147: >.> <.< I checked there earlier, I swear.. just somehow didn't think "close others" would do what it does... thanks
<kaddi> problem resolved :D
<edward> hey guys, I'm trying to install Lynux on my computer (10.04), but I need a serial umber. Should I torrent one?
<dan_l> what?
<James147> edward: what is lynux?
<dan_l> Edward:  what do you mean you 'need a serial number'?
<skramer_> dan_l: I thought I could enable mouse-over tab-switching in system settings-> window behaviour
<edward> James147: Are you serious?
<skramer_> but it doesn't seem to be there
<edward> dan_l: It asks for a serial number when I log in.. I don't remember being assigned one
<dan_l> I'm still trying to find the setting on my daughters computer.  It works, I just can't find the setting
<James147> edward: I have no clue, i use linux here :)
<edward> James147: What is "Linux"?
<dan_l> edward:  are you talking about linux?
<kaddi> edward: does it seriously call itself lynux, cause the real ubuntu is lynx not lynux
<edward> dan_l: Oh, I think I mispelled it. It's linux.
<James147> kaddi: you mean linux :)
<edward> kaddi: It says Windows Linux 10.04
<dan_l> Edward:  where did you download it from?
<James147> edward: ... what?
<skramer_> dan_l: in the menu, there is mouse-over for the 5 items Favourites, Programs, etc. But I can't seem to find any setting to activate the same for window tabs :-(
<dan_l> skramer_:  I'm looking for it now.
<edward> dan_l: I just googled Kubuntu
<kaddi> wow, too many highlights.. brb
<kaddi> edward: it seems you downloaded some scam version if it asks for money or a serial.. ubuntu doesn't do that normally
<edward> dan_l: I think it was the peanut bay or soemthing similarly named..
<edward> kaddi: But where can I purchase one?
<dan_l> can we boot this asshole?
<kaddi> edward: it is free
<dan_l> is there an unbootobotu?
<James147> edward: I have no clue what you downloaded, but if its asking for a serial its not part of kubuntu or ubuntu so i would be VERY wary of it
<edward> dan_l: It's ubottu.. and that sort of comment is totally uncalled for..
<James147> edward: get an offical version of kubuntu here http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<edward> kaddi: Oh.. then why should it ask for a serial..?
<dan_l> Edward:  you're talking about lynux and 'the peanut bay'.  What did you expect?
<edward> dan_l: ?
<James147> kaddi: that because what ever you ahve isnt kubuntu or ubuntu (its probally not even linux)
<kaddi> edward: can you give as a screenshot of that serial
<James147> edward: ^^ sorry
<kaddi> lol
<edward> kaddi: My webcam is broken.
<kaddi> how would you take a screenshot with your wbecam o.0
<dan_l> Oh god.
<dan_l> Edward, are you in windows right now?
<edward> dan_l: I am currently in Dell
<dan_l> perfect.
<dan_l> Go into a command prompt and type "format C:"
<edward> kaddi: Oh, like a screencap. I can do that.
<dan_l> It automatically gives you access to Dell premium edition.
<BajK> dan_l: :D
<BajK> dan_l: reminds me of sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<dan_l> This guy is the worst troll ever.
<dan_l> He couldn't play dead in a b western.
<edward> I
<edward> I've got a screencap here: v
<edward> http://i.imgur.com/s62jX.jpg
<kaddi> dan_l: ever since I recently (and in all sincerity) was asked: Is Ubuntu only for linux or do they make a windows version too, I tend to take everybody seriously :p
<dan_l> Yes.  He has no idea what operating system he is on, he confuses a web cam and a screen shot ap, but he knows imgur.
<kaddi> bbiab
<edward> dan_l: Everyone uses Imgur..
<dan_l> Kaddi:  I know.  But I smell trolls sometimes.
<edward> Hello
<edward> ?
<edward> Is there like a toll number I can call for support, this is taking too long..
<edward> A troll-free number wold be good to.
<dan_l> it's 888-382-3483
<dan_l> call from your cell phone and it's free.
<edward> dan_l: Can I acesss into it?
<dan_l> Of course you can.
<edward> dan_l: Well I'll have to put that on my list.''
<dan_l> Yup.
<chevelle> hi people
<chevelle> i need upload jar in nextel iden i335
<chevelle> any idea???
<chevelle> exists Myjal 3 for kubuntu?
<bukcyball> there?
<bukcyball> I am facing some unusual problem regarding z-order of windows in ubuntu 10.04, gnome environment.
<James147> bukcyball: you might want to ask on #ubuntu then :) this channel is for kubuntu/kde
<bukcyball> I know. I just tried here. :)
<chevelle> help me
<chevelle> i nned driver for motorola iDEN
<chevelle> ** i need
<kaddi> chevelle: what are you trying to do_
<kaddi> ?
<chevelle> upload my app to Nextel iDEN i335
<kaddi> what is nextel iden?
<anditosan> join opensuse
<chevelle> phone
<kaddi> have you tried moto4lin?
<BajK> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+g560+core+i3+freedos+mit+nvidia would kubuntu run on that?
<kaddi> google suggests that the wifi might not owrk by default
<kaddi> otherwise... no idea.. probably yes
 * James147 like his eee pc :D
<BajK> kaddi: hm wifi would be the main feature.. so if that doesnt work
<BajK> why shouldn't it?
<chevelle> kaddi: moto4lin no found with motorola iDEN :s
<chevelle> not work
<kaddi> i didn't say it wouldn't work, i just mentioned that it wouldn't work out of the box. BajK I think it will most likely work once you install the drivers.. I can't guarantee anything as I have never seen this notebook in real life, and even less tried ubuntu on it
<kaddi> chevelle: you need to install moto4lin on your ubuntu not on your phone
<kaddi> then see if moto4lin will detect your phone
<chevelle> kaddi:  of course  xD
<chevelle> but not work
<BajK> kaddi: and which drivers do I need?
<kaddi> google should know BajK
<chevelle> i don't that driver using this phone
<kaddi> how are you trying to connect anyways? bluetooth? firewire? usb?
<BajK> kaddi: hm but I don't wanna spent 500 bucks and than have to stick with shitty windows because wifi isnt working^^
<kaddi> then check on google if people have found a working solution
<chevelle> kaddi: for USB
<BajK> kaddi: but I cannot find where it says the bluetooth stick or anything used
<chevelle> kaddi: i search and search in google but nothing  my friend :S
<BajK> ah found it
<BajK> "Broadcom BCM4313 (PCI code 4727]. Ubuntu 9.10 does not support this one out of the box. Works fine with Broadcom's driver from here:"
<kaddi> BajK: well if it is only the wifi you can always by a linux compatible wifi-card or flash drive
<kaddi> *buy
<kaddi> BajK: :) Well that shouldn't be a problem then
<James147> BajK: I would try to avoid a laptop with Broadcom wilress chip :)
<BajK> James147: hm?
<kaddi> chevelle: I'm not finding anything else either... so maybe it's not possible. i don't know. I've never tried
<James147> BajK: that have had a histroy of being anoying on linux... and you will be forced into using the closed drivers
<kaddi> at least the closed drivers work
<kaddi> *cough* intel *cough*
<James147> BajK: mostlikly jockey-kde will get it working... but the amount of people I have hear complain about them here is outstanding so I would be wary of getting something with one :)
<BajK> ok I'm gonna find a nwe one :D
<BajK> Linlap.com but I don't know there to start. Is there a good brand to look at? Should be not that expensive but not cheap-plastic-looking
<BajK> ^^
 * James147 likes his asus eee pc 
<kaddi> I've been very happy with acer, but ubuntu has problem with intel chips lately.. so you might be careful there
<kyan> Hello ! My computer won't boot.
<James147> asus are quite well known for just working with linux :)
<kyan> (Not the one I'm using to chat now... hehe)
<kaddi> lol
<kyan> When I start it, it hangs at watitng for root filesystem.
<kyan> I just updated to the latest kernel version, but it's not displaying in the list of options.
<kaddi> the asus I've known just died after 2 years and a week of usage...
<kyan> It looks similar to the http://www.debianhelp.org/node/11653 problem.
<James147> kaddi: my netbook is still going strong :)
<kyan> Any suggestions?
<kaddi> kyan: it says it might be a kernel bug, have you tried an older kernel?
<James147> havnt had any issues with it, execpt every other release kubuntu seems to fix one set of media keys and break another :D although maverick they are all working
<James147> kyan: hold shift during boot to force grub to display a list of kernals
<kyan> Ok...
<toomai_CH> hi all
<kyan> During what stage of bootL
<kyan> ?
<toomai_CH> I have KDE 4.5.1 and opening Kmail it always says that nepomuk search service not is registered at D-Bus....anything I can do?
<kaddi> James147: what graphics chip does your eee have if it ain't intel?
<James147> kyan: till you get a menu :)
 * James147 goes to check
<kaddi> oh wow, I'm behind. KDE 4.5 has been released? >.>
<James147> kaddi: ages ago, we are on 4.5.1 now
<kyan> Well, I enter my bios password and before I can get my hand to shift GNU GRUB version 1.98 is up with its list of options (such as 'Detect any OS', 'Detect any GRUB2 configuration file (grub.cfg),  &c...)
<toomai_CH> kaddi: yap...;)
<James147> kaddi: and its an intel :S 945GME... though it just works :)
<kyan> I can just try rebooting until I get my hand to that shift key
<kaddi> James147: which version did you start using it with, out of curiosity? Did jaunty work for you?
<James147> kaddi: oo, cant remember exactly :) ... might have been jaunty or the one after
<kaddi> karmic had the issues mostly fixed... mostly :p
<James147> kaddi: either way its been great on lucid, and even better on maverick :D
<kyan> Do you think that's a good solution?
<James147> kyan: nop, grub seems to not be finding what it needs to find :S
<kyan> Hmm. Where would I find it?
<kaddi> oh it's running fine for me know, too.. just jaunty taught me to be wary. lol... I haven't had time lately and haven't had a glimpse at maverick yet :(
<kyan> (so I can modify the boot commands?)
<kaddi> even missed the 4.5 release, obviously
<kyan> Admittedly I'm not very familiar with GRUB's boot commands...
<BajK> what about this one? http://www.arlt.com/PCs-Notebooks/Notebooks/nach-Hersteller/Asus/Asus-K50AF-SX020V.html
<James147> kyan: afraid I am not sure what to do... I would boot up a live cd and see if you can acess your drives, if so I would reinstall grub
<James147> !grub2 | kyan
<ubottu> kyan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<toomai_CH> I have KDE 4.5.1 and opening Kmail it always says that nepomuk search service not is registered at D-Bus....anything I can do?
<BajK> At Arlt I can tell them not to install Windows, so I will safe another 70-80 euro
<kyan> Ok. When I look at the list of kernels, my old ones show up
<kyan> ...
<kyan> I'll use my Gutsy live cd.
<James147> kyan: if you can see a list of kernals try selecting your old one
<kyan> I did. that's when it hung at waitng for root fs.
<kyan> So I select now Linux 2.6.32-24-generic...
<kyan> Now. it says Begin: Waiting for root file system...
<kyan> And it still does....
<kyan> And I don't think it will stop for a while...
<kyan> ...or ever...
<kaddi> BajK: you will get no guarantees, no matter how long you ask. Unless you know someone who owns the exact same model, you will have to take the risk of being unable to use certain features of the laptop. Lenovo did not come with drivers for the wireless card. it seems the asus has issues with the touchpad.. bt who knows, they may have been resolved or other issues may have arised we are unaware of
<kyan> Ah here's a related thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214312
<BajK> kaddi: ok I'll just take the train, drive there and just ask them for notebooks which are compatible for linux ^^
<James147> BajK: take a live usb with you and ask if you can test it :)
<BajK> :)
<kyan> I tried single-user mode and it seemed to have the same problem.
<BajK> but atm I haven't got enough spare money anyway.D
<kyan> Ah! it change.d
<kyan> Now it's stopped at/bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<kyan> That was after ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/b04f59d6-7210-41ff-b6f7-7fb88a34d882 does not exsit. Dropping to a shell!
<kyan> What could cause this errors.?
<kyan> Now, the screen is black.
<kyan> What should I do to fix it?
<kyan> It's still black.
<kyan> I'll try the live cd.
<seicherlbob> how can i find out my Xserver version?
<iconmefisto> seicherlbob: Xorg -version
<seicherlbob> iconmefisto: it says 1.4.2 - shouldnt it be something like 6.8 or 7.2 or whatever?
<kyan> okay I'm opening Gparet.d
<kyan> I mean, Gparted.
<Peace-> kyan: gparted?
<Peace-> partitionmanager = kde
<kyan> Yes, because my only live cd is Ubuntu Gutsy.
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> ok
<kyan> I installed Kubuntu somehow... don't remember now. hehe
<kyan> Gparted isn't recognising any of my partitions, and is displaying only /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd.
<kyan> They're both listed as unallocated.
<ehee> Hi all,  I am using kbuntu with a standard def TV via S-Video and i would like the tweak my modeline settings in xorg config so that the video displayed on my TV fills the whole screen. Could someone sugest a good GUI app that will let me play with the modeline so i can get a good set of values?
<kyan> In the file browser, the partitions show up fine.
<James147> kyan: welll that might explain the problems :S... what where you doing before you couldnt boot?
<James147> ...
<James147> kyan: can you browes the files?
<kyan> Some of them.
<Peace-> ehee: why systemsetting----> display doens't work ?
<kyan> One 20.5 gb volume says mount:: wrong fs type, bad opiton,b ad superblock on /dev//hdd8, missing codepage or helper program or other error in some cases useul info is foun d in syslog — try dmesg | tail or so
<kyan> I think that's the ext4 volume my main installation is.
<kyan> There's another one giving the  same error.
<kyan> an 894.2 mb partition.
<ehee> Peace: display works but the resolution of the tv is not exactly the same as standard res and i want to play with the settings to get the most out of the realistate on the tv.
<drunkncrew> hello all
<drunkncrew> I was just wondering if anyone has updated to KDE 4.5, and if they've had any issues with it?
<iconmefisto> drunkncrew: I just upgraded. amarok wouldn't start until I renamed .kde/share/apps/amarok
<drunkncrew> iconmefisto: I did a fresh install about a week ago and upgraded to 4.5 and then my sytem lagged really badly, I was wondering if anyone else had experienced lag with 4.5
<drunkncrew> i had to reinstall Kubuntu all together to get the extremem lag to go away, I was wondering if it was indeed KDE 4.5 or just something random
<James147> drunkncrew: I found the opposite, 4.5 was allot more responsive for me
<drunkncrew> james147: thanks, I'll go ahead and update then, hopefully it was just a fluke
<kyan> I'm using testdisk now.
<caribou_> what irc client is everyone using?  i'm still trying to find something similar to mirc, but without having to use wine...
<drunkncrew> caribou_: I'm using quassel which is just the kubuntu default and i like it
<kyan> caribou_: I'm just using webirc. http://webchat.freenode.net/
<BajK> I want Kopete's ability to connect to IRC back
<James147> caribou_: quassel or konversation are what most people here are probally using :) (although not all) quassel is kubuntus default one konv is allot more advanced
<caribou_> i'm on quassel now, and it's certainly usable...  maybe a fixed-width font would make me feel at home :oP
<Peace-> caribou_: use konversation
<Peace-> BajK: it's a nice idea...
<BajK> Peace-: I could connect to IRC in KDE 3.5 with kopete but this features is missing
<kyan> Testdisk has scanned 61% of my first hard drive and it's still found no partition.
<Peace-> BajK: i know :)
<Peace-> BajK: i am using konversation
<Peace-> that is what we get ... for now
<kyan> Any ideas what the cause of that might be?
<Peace-> kyan: no partition ? omg
<James147> kyan: I would guess at there being something seriously wrong with your drive :(
<iconmefisto> is the problem with ext4 partitions only?
<BajK> hmmm.. plasma-netbook seems not to support multi screen configuration :( :D
<kyan> Ok it's finnished.
<kyan> inconmefisto: possibly.
<kyan> I'm using a gutsy live cdh.
<kyan> OK testdisk found one partiiton on /dev/hdc.
<kyan> FAT32 LBA 9447 0 1 9727 254 63 4514265 [EL-BOOT
<kyan> -28]
<kyan> Isn't that size a bit excessive?
<kyan> For my other hard disc, /dev/hdd, I got : D HPFS - NTFS 0  1 20591 15 63 20756673
<BajK> wow nice, in kde 4.5 you can configure samba using systemsettings :)
<kyan> D Linux 20591 4 1 20607 15 63 16884
<kyan> Does that seem right?
<kyan> Does that seem to need to be fixed?
<kyan> Now I'm doing deeper searches and it's finding more.
<kyan> On /dev/hdc, it's found, at 6% done : Linux 0 1 1 9446 254 63 151765992.
<James147> BajK: you can?
<BajK> James147: I do?
 * James147 looks confused
<BajK> James147: multi monitor support
<BajK> the plasma netbook shell just appeared on the primary screen
<BajK> whilst the secondary one had just a black background
<kyan> Is there any software that can locate all the partitons of a hard disc and write a new partition map, and then locate all the operating systems, and write GRUB config file for it?
<BajK> Ok it's not meant for that and I was just playing but still^^
<James147> BajK: was talking about the samba comment :)
<BajK> James147: ah
<BajK> James147: Systemsettings -> Sharing and theres the ordinary useless tab just featuring the workgroun
<BajK> and there is another one with the fuill samba configuration
<BajK> although authentication does not work, so you have to launch systemsettings with kdesudo to make it work
<James147> BajK: hmm, only have the "default name and password" options there :(
<James147> and no tabs
<BajK> James147: you have samba installed, don't you?
<BajK> I did install another package other than just samba but ubuntuusers is down so I cannot tell
<kyan> Can I use TestDisk to write a partition table?
<BajK> James147: http://91.89.85.69:41141/sambakde.png
<hsr> HEllo
<James147> BajK: nop, i onl yhave two options, and not tabs :S and yes I have samba installed
<James147> what "otherpackage" do you have?
<kyan> Any programs at all that will let me create a customised partition table without actually modifying the partitions themselves?
<tibetan_zen> how to stop system sounds in Kubuntu 10.04?
<DarthFrog> tibetan_zen: Use System Settings to control your system sounds.
<tibetan_zen> trying already, and nothing
<slow-motion> hi
<DarthFrog> tibetan_zen: "Manage Notifications" has a "No audio output" option.
<BajK> James147: i don't remember exactly, ubuntuusers.de is down so i cannot look it up
<James147> BajK: why do you need that site to look it up?
<James147> (and its working here)
<tibetan_zen> checked, but Chromium still has sounds when i hit back buton for example
<BajK> James147: where should I know which package exactly i did install?^^
<kyan> I'm trying fdisk now. It says Unable to open /dev/hdd.
<James147> BajK: do you remember part of its name?
<klbshat> ?
<kyan> Aaack! something wrong with my partition tabl.
<kyan> The only partiton in /dev/hdc has so many blocks that fdisk can't count them?
<kyan> Hmm.
<frando> Hey. I just updated my 10.04 installation, accepted all available updates, restarted and now kdm starts, I enter my password, the login form goes away and - nothing happens.
<frando> The 5 icons that appear normally when kde starts do not even appear
<frando> so I am hung on the kdm background image, I can move the mouse, but nothing happens
<EagleScreen> frando: are you sure all updates were applied?
<frando> EagleScreen: I think so, yes. I only restarted when it was all done and there were no errors.
<abpc> please help me
<James147> frando: try installing kubuntu-desktop
<frando> James147: OK.. can try that. but i'm pretty sure it's already installed?
<James147> frando: worth a try :)
<frando> and btw, is there an easy way to connect to a WPA2 Personal encrypted WLAN from the console?
<EagleScreen> frando: also try a clean user enviroment (create a new user and try)
<frando> As I can't get into KDE I don't know how to get online
<frando> EagleScreen: Hm, yeah will try that too
<tibetan_zen> how can be shut down Kubuntu 10.04 with keyboard shortcut?
<EagleScreen> frando: do you know your network card name?
<EagleScreen> eth0, eth1
<EagleScreen> tibetan_zen: Ctrl + Alt + Supr ?
<kyan> Ok, I've found one problem. I've got an iso9660 filesystem in a hard drive... wth?
<tibetan_zen> what is Supr ?
<EagleScreen> Del?
<tibetan_zen> ok
<tibetan_zen> thx
<BajK> why is ubuntuusers wiki still available?
<Guest76516> Hello
<BajK> James147: ah got it
<BajK> James147: kdenetwork-filesharing
<Guest76516> I am testing kubuntu for the first time and it's great.
<BajK> James147: i installed samba, kdenetwork and kdenetwork-filesharing
<Guest76516> what firewall do you all recommend?
<Peace-> Guest76516: i didn't use firewall
<Peace-> since 3 year
 * James147 install "kdenetwork-filesharing"
<Peace-> Guest76516: are yoi on the lan ?
<Peace-> Guest76516: or you have a home connection ?
<Guest76516> is there a good one that you guys would recommend? I am on a lan.
<James147> Guest76516: non if your behind a router with a filewall
<BajK> -> pizza
<Guest76516> Yeah that should be my next step, I have a good firewall router.  haha Pizza makes a great firewall.
<Guest76516> lol
<iconmefisto> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Guest76516> Thank you Iconmefisto and Peace!
<James147> Guest76516: if you are on a computer that is already behind a router with a good firewall, then a firewall on the computer its self is largly pointless
<James147> (and often just gets in the way)
<Guest76516> doesn't it make sense to have a firewall behind a firewall for added security? I have 8 gigs of ram and quad core so speed isn't an issue.
<Peace-> James147: Guest76516 James147 has right
<BajK> James147: and? working? :)
<James147> Guest76516: its not speed, its things you want to get through being blocked by your added level of security
<Guest76516> Kubuntu rocks, ok thanks you guys.
<James147> BajK: installing :) looked away for a sec and it asked me a question and paused there :)
<BajK> Guest76516: would you consider giving yourself a nickname? type /nick YOURNEWNICK for a new nickname
<BajK> James147: yeah, that sucks^^ especially when doing dist-upgarde and there is an update for kdm it always stops and asks whether i want to keep the settings or overwrite them
<AngelHill> :) thanks
<kyan> Is it normal for an 80-gb hard drive to have 155060 cylinders?
<kyan> That seems like a lot.
<AngelHill> You guys are really helpful
<James147_> BajK: yup have the options now :D
<BajK> James147: can you try starting systemsettings with kdesudo if it works? because it deos not ask for a authentication
<kyan> Also, is there a better place to be asking this? It seems only tangentially related to kubuntu (even though the problem appeared after updating kubuntu).
<AngelHill> brb gonna go look at the firewall settings you all recommended.
<James147__> BajK: yeah, needs to be run with kdesudo :S
<BajK> James147__: ah kay, better than nothing :)
<BajK> oh dear, when I remember back the days when I just formatted XP because it annoyed me soo much (ram was broken which I didn't know at that time) with BSODs and things.. how Kubuntu evolved in that short period of time, never wanna switch back to that ugly KDE 4.2 :)
<AngelHill> Do any of you use wine on kubuntu? Or is that a dumb q? ^.^
<James147__> AngelHill: try not to if there is an alternitive
<James147__> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BajK> AngelHill: i do use wine
<kyan> AngelHill : I use wine
<AngelHill> James147 you're super helpful thank you
<AngelHill> what apps do you all find you need from win that you don't have here?
<AngelHill> Cause I want to get better with linux
<BajK> AngelHill: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<James147__> AngelHill: Steam... but thats going to change soon :)
<BajK> AngelHill: there are applications that do and dont run with wine
<BajK> James147__: steam runs better on my kubuntu thatn it used to on xp :D
<BajK> i mean counter strike and so
<AngelHill> steam rocks i love hl2
<AngelHill> sweet
<James147__> BajK: pity L4D[2] loses about 5-10 fps... placing it on the boarder of being unplayble
<BajK> on friday i hve a lan party, and my pc does not even "know" windows :D never had it
<AngelHill> l4d 2 is so much fun.
<AngelHill> lan party lucky
<BajK> James147__: dunno, just have counter strike, half life 2 and its eps, lost coast, deathmatch and this childish airplane game
<BajK> depending on the amount of players I can play with up to 60 fps
<BajK> with 16 players
<BajK> at 24 players it lags a bit though
<James147__> BajK: should probally try hl2... portal worked quite well under it
<BajK> James147__: yes portal is nice
<BajK> I have all effects turned on, 16x anisotropic, 4xantialias, HDRR and things
<kyan> Is there any way to make Kubuntu boot?
<v3nd3tta``> omg freaks
<v3nd3tta``> what hw do you have?
<James147__> only have a 7300 :( makes it hard to play anything at a decent speed
<v3nd3tta``> haha
<v3nd3tta``> me 2
<v3nd3tta``> can you launch cs:s ?
<v3nd3tta``> through steam
<v3nd3tta``> ?
<James147__> dont ahve it ^^
<James147__> so no :D
<v3nd3tta``> what then?
<James147__> can play portal ^^ and l4d[2] just about plays :)
<v3nd3tta``> yay
<v3nd3tta``> portal is <3
<v3nd3tta``> l4d2 idk i dont like it
 * James147__ hopes protal2 will be linux native 
<v3nd3tta``> too unreal
<v3nd3tta``> yeah i hope 2 they port it to a native linux
<AngelHill> how do I find out about myself as a user on irc?
<AngelHill> sorry if thats not related to the topic
<BajK> it runs on mac so it isnt that big of a step to portingi it to linux
<James147__> it could happen, steam are building a native client :)
<v3nd3tta``> uhm /msg NickServ info <user>
<v3nd3tta``> it would be great
<v3nd3tta``> :D
<James147__> AngelHill: atm your more ontopic then we are :)
<kyan> I'll try asking at #ubuntu
<AngelHill> Thanks V3nd3tta and James147
<James147__> AngelHill: what do you mean "find out about yourself"?
<v3nd3tta``> he means more info
<v3nd3tta``> ah
<v3nd3tta``> try /whois <user>
<AngelHill> k
<AngelHill> Thanks V3nd3tta
<v3nd3tta``> np
<v3nd3tta``> if you want to know more commands, be sure to ask in #freenode - the staff does even know 100 percent more tham me
<AngelHill> I wish I was a hacker, I wish I was a kungfu stacker, break ryhmes like leanne, judo chop like bruce lee cause he's the man lol.
<AngelHill> k thanks /join #freenode
<AngelHill> hmm
<AngelHill> not sure how to join lol
<FloodBotK1> AngelHill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AngelHill> sorry
<AngelHill> there we go got it
<AngelHill> why didn't I switch to linux a long time ago?
<AngelHill> lol
<James147> AngelHill: :D
<hinkman> hi! i've a problem with nepomuk/soprano/strigi after updating from 4.5.0 to 4.5.1 on lucid.
<James147> hinkman: we cannot help if you dont tell us what the problem is
<hinkman> James147: yeah ;-) i'll describe it now
<hinkman> at first postinstall of virtuoso-opensource-6.1 locked.
<hinkman> i terminated some sql process that seemed to update the virtuoso dba and dav passwords
<hinkman> then, strigi didnt work anymore. thus, i reinstalled virtuoso-opensource-6.1 with apt-get install --reinstall ...
<Ecijano23> hola
<Ecijano23> what is a spanish ubuntu chanel?
<iconmefisto> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hinkman> then, a dialog appeared, that says i didnt chose a admin password for virtuoso (i remembered this dialog from an earlier update)
<hinkman> and postinstall finished.
<Ecijano23> thx
<AngelHill> what irc cliennt do you all like best?
<hinkman> when trying to start strigi manually by nepomukservicestub nepomukstrigiservice, then i get an DBus Error:ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files
<Kolia> hinkman: what if you just start nepomuk and strigi from systemsettings?
<hinkman> strigi doesnt run or says something about installationproblem
<Kolia> hinkman: I had the same problem to install virtuoso. when i finally managed to install it, nepomuk was still not working. so I cleared the nepomuk folder from .kde and everything was fine after this
<hinkman> the same postinstall problem occured on my other computer, but there strigi seems to run
<hinkman> Kolia: i know, i did this when updating from 4.3 to 4.4 because the database format was somehow corrupted.
<James147> AngelHill: quassel and konversation are two popular choises for kde :)
<kyan> I'm just going to back up all my data to an external hd then do a complete reinstall.
<kyan> Thanks for your help!
<AngelHill> I like quassel so far
<AngelHill> James, do you know of any themey ones? I mean ones I can skin?
<hinkman> but i will lose all of my nepomuk tags, wont i?
<James147> AngelHill: I dissagree with themable programs... I prefure to set my themes globally not ahve to chose one for every program :)
<AngelHill> James147 that makes it easier i suppose
<James147> AngelHill: its allot easier to change how programs look in kubuntu compaired with windows :)
<James147> hinkman: you will... try a new user first before deleting any file :)
<iconmefisto> AngelHill: might want to try kvirc
<hinkman> James147: I will
<AngelHill> kvirc ok thanks Iconmefisto
<BajK> so, /me's canna play cs now :D withwine :)
<jaem> I installed ubuntu-desktop on top of Kubuntu Karmic, and now the KDE session is using the GNOME Window manager and disregarding the KDE "Default Applications" settings entirely.
<jaem> Any ideas?
<AltrortlA> Sorry if i use this channel ... I need a chat for Windows Vista trouble ... any tips?
<AltrortlA> I can't find any
<James147> AltrortlA: #window probally
<iconmefisto> AltrortlA: join ##windows
<AltrortlA> thanks i'll try
<jaem> Hmm... fixed it manually.
<jaem> That's still rather odd, though.
<AngelHill> bye everyone thanks for your help :)
<hinkman> James147: for a new user, strigi works
<James147> hinkman: :( sounds like you need to delete the configs then.... or see if you cna find out why they arnt working (afraid I dont know how to do that)
<Key_Gruin> any kasablanca users here? wondering how to bookmark the Session A side as a local list to go with the B side, on the internet
<hinkman> James147:thats strange, strigi doesnt use virtuoso anymore, it uses poor redland
<hinkman> James147:i've found the solution!
<hinkman> without deleting my database or configs
<hinkman> i started the nepomukserver manually
<hinkman> when enabling nepomuk, it says there is a problem with the transaction log. it was generated by an old server version. i deleted the log ~/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/data/virtuosobackend/soprano-virtuoso.trx
<hinkman> now it works
<hinkman> bye
<mandip> I cant write to my usb stick without using sudo from  konsole? Any ideas??
<mandip> Im on 10.04 btw
<Metal_Fox> Hi, I'm having troubles with flash (no audio) and my PCM bar is up
<Daskreech> Hello
<Daskreech> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Daskreech> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<inteliwasp> what can cause extra characters to appear on the bios boot screen (ie: random letters/symbols and some rapidly changeing)
<inteliwasp> i have already reseated my video card
<inteliwasp> and the cpu temp is good
#kubuntu 2010-09-07
<BajK> so afk have a lot of work to do for the webpage's 3rd revision
<Binary1011> Hello, would anyone be able to help with a import problem I'm having with a file on a network share?
<James147> Binary1011: that depends on what the problem is
<Daskreech> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Binary1011> Well, I'm using kubuntu 10.04.  When I try to import a file called bookmarks.html into firefox, I get a error window titled "Remote files not accepted" the message in the window states "you can only select local files".  Yet, I can do this same operation on a windows 7 box.  using dolphin, I can both copy and delete this same file.
<James147> Binary1011: have you tryed coping and trying it locally?
<Binary1011> Yes, that works just fine.
<vbgunz> I have an external esata backup disk. everytime I plug it in I get 4 password prompts. Its getting quite annoying. anyone know what is causing this?
<o0splitpaw0o> tesssting tesstting Quassei 1.. 2.. 3
<Daskreech> Binary1011: Firefox is neither Gnome nor KDE so it can't make use of the code that either have to treat remote files as local
<Daskreech> vbgunz: What File System?
<vbgunz> Daskreech: 3 partitions have ext4 and 1 has ntfs
<dbc254> have a drive that won't let me mount it. Whats the command to let me see all connected drives?
<James147> dbc254: "mount"
<Spezi> hey DarthFrog - in case you remember, just wanted to let you know, using dd to backup my laptop hdd and then write the backup to the new, larger drive worked flawlessly. even resizing several partitions did neither kill kubuntu nor vista
<James147> dbc254: ^^ sorry, connect ones can be see with "sudo blkid -c /dev/null"
<James147> dbc254: or "sudo fdisk -l"
<James147> !pm | dbc254
<ubottu> dbc254: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<vbgunz> Daskreech: I think I solved the prompts. device notifier was set to automatically mount known media. I believe also my esata is not being picked up like its usb counterpart. long story short, I stop automatically mounting known media and those prompts no longer show up. neither does the drive *but* mount works just fine
<dbc254> !pm | james147
<ubottu> james147: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<James147> ^^
<dbc254> I have one drive, that when viewed with Dolphin, has a slash. The others have a little key
<dbc254> What does this mean? When I click on the drive, it's like it's not there. Can't select it. What gives!?!?!
<James147> dbc254: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo blkid -c /dev/null"
<pingveno> Is there a way to downgrade from Firefox 4? Vimperator isn't available for Firefox 4, so I want to downgrade until it is available.
<James147> pingveno: how did you install version 4?
<pingveno> Apparently via the normal updates process
<pingveno> Oh
<pingveno> I did one custom source...
<James147_> pingveno: :S aptitude only see version 3.6.8
<James147_> here ^^ with the backports enabled
<pingveno> Yeah
<pingveno> hmm
<James147_> pingveno: did you add an extra ppa to get it? if so you should beable to remove that then reinstall firefox
<Spezi> i think they never offer an update to a new major release in the official sources anyway right?
<James147_> Spezi: not the offical ones no, but you can add extra ones to do that if you like (such as the backports ppa)
<Spezi> yeah sure
<pingveno> Ah, I had registered a software source for beta releases.
<pingveno> Well, I think that's what happened.
<James147_> pingveno: :) then you should beable to remove it then reinstall firefox
<pingveno> Okay, I think I reverted back successfully
<pingveno> Vimperator, my love, you have returned.
<drunkncrew> i don't know how many of  you are active gnome users, but there is a program called Ubuntu Tweak for gnome that is just awesome, i was wondering if there was anything like that for Kubuntu or KDE?
<James147_> drunkncrew: quite afew of the thins in that also work for kubuntu (the non gnome spicific ones) but, no there isnt an altenitive
<elslunko> drunkncrew: I think besidres the repo stuff, kde is very maleable by default.
<James147_> ^^yeah :) kde has less of a need for it being as cusamisable as it is :)
<drunkncrew> i am brand new to KDE, only been using it for a few days
<James147_> drunkncrew: then welcome :) and we hope you enjoy it as much as we do
<drunkncrew> cuz I mainly use ubuntu on my netbook,but now I have this powerful desktop and it can handle KDE, so I'm giving it  a shot and am liking it
<elslunko> remember that ctrl+m hides your menu in most windows
<elslunko> which I didn't know
<elslunko> and got freaked out about before LOL.
<elslunko> Besides that, you can unlock your toolbar positions and customize the buttons in the same way across almost all kde4 programs.
<James147_> drunkncrew: why cant your netbook handel kde? mine handels it fine
<elslunko> So you can adjust them how you want them visually.
<drunkncrew> i once tried KDE on my netbook and it took 5 minutes to open amarok
<elslunko> Truth be told, amarok is heavy.
<elslunko> Especially if you come from rhythmbox
<drunkncrew> james147_: I dunno, well it handles it alright, but it's just not as  zippy on th netbook as gnome
<James147_> drunkncrew: what version of kde? (and how old is your netbook)?
<e_t_> What model netbook?
<drunkncrew> james147_: my netbook is an HP mini 110 and is only a year old
<drunkncrew> i detest the netbook versions of the OS
<elslunko> yeah I heard it wasn't that great
<elslunko> I'll probably go gnome on my netbook whenever I end up buying it.
 * James147_ loves the netbook version of plasma on his netbook
<drunkncrew> gnome is just a lot lighter thane KDE, imo , but on my desktop I'm lovoin KDE
<elslunko> Same.
<elslunko> Though both are really good to me so it's hard to decide.
<James147_> its not that much "lighter" but it is slightly more responsive :)
<elslunko> Waiting 'till the release of maverick to have both installed on my desktop to switch whenever I change moods.
<elslunko> What James147_ said
<James147_> elslunko: "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-netbook"  and you will have them both
<elslunko> How well would it work on 1680x1050
<James147_> (or probally just plasma-netbook)
<elslunko> oh
<elslunko> its just a plasmoid then
<James147_> elslunko: no, its a plasma shell, replaces plasma-desktop
<jcgs> hi, does anyone know why the ` key requires two presses?
<elslunko> Ohhhh gotcha.
<James147_> jcgs: ? to do what?
<jcgs> James147_: maybe it's just in the uk layout, but it have to press it twice to get it to work
<James147_> elslunko: it dosnt work as well on larger screen, it maximises windows and gets rid of their border when maximised, great for smaller screen
<James147_> jcgs: uk here and I only have to once
<elslunko> James147_: Have you tried unity?
<James147_> elslunko: unity?
<jcgs> James147_:orly? how do i fix that, it appears to be causing me mega problems in screen
<elslunko> James147_: The netbook gnome interface being developed for Ubuntu. I think that's what it's called.
<James147_> jcgs: no clue, its always behaved the same.... :S
<Key_Gruin> any kasablanca users here? there doesn't seem to be a way to bookmark a local file list to go with a server.
<James147_> elslunko: have seen it, havent really trye dit though
<elslunko> One of the bigger reasons I want to use gnome though is because one of my photos got chosen to be a default wallpaper for 10.10. Kind of a silly reason.
<James147_> :p
<James147_> elslunko: then isent it also in kde? (or do you mean `the` default?)
<James147_> ^^ kubuntu i mean
<elslunko> I dunno. When I installed kubuntu I only got 1 wallpaper.
<elslunko> 10.04 that is.
<James147_> elslunko: yeah, there are extra packages for the wallpapaers
<elslunko> James147_: Ahhh. Let me find it.
<drunkncrew> ya, that's all I got, but one kool thing about kubuntu is it's linked wtih kde-look.org
<drunkncrew> i thnk that's an awesome feature
<James147_> elslunko: might end up in ubuntu-wallpapers[-extra]  but you should also look at plasma-wallpapers-addons  :) can have animated wallpapers with that
<elslunko> If you're into the silver oxygen look there's a good tutorial out there for making gtk apps look very integrated
 * James147_ likes the "virus" wall paper :)
<elslunko> drunkncrew: One application you might look into is Yakuake. If you run many commands via terminal.
<elslunko> drunkncrew: and alt+f2 for launcher stuff
<drunkncrew> elslunko: I do use both
<James147_> same :D
<elslunko> I used this for my gtk apps http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen-Molecule+KDE+&+GTK++unified+theme?content=103741
 * James147_ tends to just not use gtk apps...
<elslunko> The only two I use are tomboy notes & gimp
<elslunko> Oh and firefox
<drunkncrew> yakuake seems pretty cool, should I just add it to my startup programs to always have it available??
<elslunko> drunkncrew: Think it does that by default.
<drunkncrew> i've switched to chromium for browsing
<James147_> drunkncrew: by default when you shutdown or logout kde all open aplications are saved, and restored when you logback in
<drunkncrew> james147_: i forgot about that
<James147_> drunkncrew: and I think that is one that also adds its self to an auto start list
<James147_> elslunko: you might be intrested in basket (kde note taking app)
<James147_> although I dont know how they compaire
<elslunko> James147_: As long as it synced with ubuntuone
<elslunko> Well maybe not, I'll take a look.
<James147_> uses nepomuk to store its notes, so can sync with what ever that can :)
<elslunko> James147_: it definately has a lot more going on than tomboy
<evil> I have been using basket for a few months now and it rules circles around tomboy
<elslunko> Yeah it does. I'm going to have to transfer everything over.
<James147_> ^^ just remember to backup your notes :) (espically before upgrading to a newer kde version)
<evil> can basket easily sync with an android phone? Never really looked into it but it seems like it would be useful
<James147_> evil: dont know what it would sync to...
<elslunko> Sweet. I can drag in photos from firefox for moodboarding
<vbgunz> I've gone over and over man mount and man fstab and I am getting burnt. the users or user or owner options are jokes. I cannot mount my esata partitions without always being asked for my password. what gives?
<realburb> hi i have a dvb-t stick, is kaffeine still the standard program for TV in KDE 4?
<James147_> realburb: it has TV options in it still :)
<realburb> mhm kk thanks
<maple> 我就来看下 你们谁看的懂中文
<sagaci> hey, i'm looking for an option to shrink the panel at each end, like in pardus. I'm using Kubuntu 10.04.
<sagaci> never mind, found it
<DeathKitten> cool. What setting was it?
<sagaci> just manually resizing the panel. It's an automagic thing in pardus
<DeathKitten> ah
<Chr|s> How do I uninstall ubuntu desktop? I just installed kubuntu. Kubuntu is so much better than I thought
<DeathKitten> Did you dual boot between the two, or did you just install the kubuntu desktop?
<Chr|s> DeathKitten: just installed the kubuntu desktop
<DeathKitten> Which package manager are you using, synaptic?
<Chr|s> yes
<Chr|s> would it be better if I did a clean fresh install of kubuntu? I have nothing to lose really.
<DeathKitten> You should be able to search for the gnome packages within synaptic, and just remove them if you want. It doesn't really harm anything to leave them.
<Chr|s> oh ok
<DeathKitten> Eh, it's six of one, half a dozen of another really. There are some minor differences between the settings and packages for the underlying stuff like the login screen and your boot loader. If it's working as is, you don't need to reinstall with kubuntu from the start, but feel free to give it a go if you're curious :D
<Chr|s> Yeah, have nothing else better to do lol
<DeathKitten> Well, if you have nothing better to do, install away :D However, you could also look for new packages, or try setting up a dual boot with the current 10.10 beta.
<Chr|s> k thanks
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<DeathKitten> hi
<JnCrWe> Hi.
<phoenix_> hello DeathKitten
<phoenix_> hello JnCrWe
<phoenix_> how to disable pop up messages
<DeathKitten> pop up messages?
<phoenix_> the one i get when i place my mouse over the kmenu
<DeathKitten> um, yeah, there should be a way to fix that.
 * DeathKitten goes to look
<DeathKitten> hmm, I don't have any pop up messages on my menu. But I don't recall actually disabling it. Which menu version are you using? The classic or the kickoff?
<DeathKitten> Or do you mean the one that comes up when you hover on the menu without opening it?
<chromic> I added the kubuntu ppa to my 10.04 install, and it shows a whole bunch of "blocked" packages, is that normal?
<DeathKitten> That usually means that you have package conflicts.
<DeathKitten> Are you using a package manager, or apt-get on the command line?
<chromic> I'm using the software update application from the menu
<chromic> If I remove the ppa, the blocked packages disappear
<DeathKitten> That usually means there are conflicts. So either they're looking for different packages than your main install, or there's something else funny going on.
<chromic> the ppa would have new versions of kde, so would that be the cause?
<DeathKitten> I honestly haven't used a package manager in a while. I usually use apt-get on the command line. Have you ever used the console/command line?
<chromic> I tried aptitude safe-upgrade from konsole, it also shows a whole raft of kde-* packages as being blocked
<chromic> I don't usually use apt-get
<DeathKitten> Okay, that's because those packages require the installation of one or more new packages you don't already have installed, or the removal of one or more of your existing packages to proceed.
<DeathKitten> I usually use apt-get myself. My habit is run sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade. If it has any packages held back, I'll let the regular upgrade finish, then I'll run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and carefully consider if I want to proceed based upon what packages it wants to add or remove.
<DeathKitten> From the package manager program you're using, there should be a full upgrade option, that's what you'll need to run to get it to install all the packages. But proceed with caution. Sometimes there are problems with these packages, and you may have to do some trouble shooting once you install them.
<chromic> ok, thanks, I'll give it a shot and see what happens
<DeathKitten> good luck
<chromic> thanks :)
<phoenix_> DeathKitten: extremily sorry for the delayed reply. "i mean the one that comes up when you hover on the menu without opening it"
<DeathKitten> no big on the late reply, phoenix_, I must admit I have that too, and I'm not sure how to turn it off. Sorry. :(
<phoenix_> DeathKitten: ok. it is not a big problem but it annoying
<esperegu> anyone knows why I might get these errors while trying to play a dvd: http://pastebin.com/73EnfWFE Yesterday I had the same and I solved it by reinnstalling dvdcss: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh. now the same problem but reinstalling does not help.
<foreste> helo
<foreste> what dowgrradde kde  4,5 to 4.4 ?
<prabhat> hi all .. need help on setting up a music player
<prabhat> not able to run with the default music player
<prabhat> :(
<foreste> help
<happynoff> Hi there. I'm working on the kdeutils package and particularly on Ark. I'm kinda new at this. How do I only build the Ark .deb instead of all kdeutils .deb ? thanks
<happynoff> nobody there ? :(
<Chr|s> happynoff: what do you need
<happynoff> I'm working on the kdeutils package and particularly on Ark. I'm kinda new at this. How do I only build the Ark .deb instead of all kdeutils .deb ? thanks
<Chr|s> hmm, that question I can't answer. Just hang in here, someone will be able to help you soon.
<JohnHeikkila> Which question?
<Chr|s>  <happynoff> I'm working on the kdeutils package and particularly on Ark. I'm kinda new at this. How do I only build the Ark .deb instead of all kdeutils .deb ? thanks
<maple> nobody there ? :(
<Chr|s> maple: what do you need?
<maple> nothing ， just  want to know how to use QQ
<Riddell> hoppyite: packaging questions best in #kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> happynoff rather ^^
<happynoff> Riddell: ok, thanks :)
<Chr|s> I have a clean fresh install of Kubuntu 10.04. Enabled video drivers, I go to my ATI settings to enable cross fire and I get an error stating "There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.
<JohnHeikkila> Chr|s: Gnome menu | System | Preferences | Main Menu | Applications | Other | ATI Catalyst Control Center (super-user)" | Properties | Command
<JohnHeikkila> Chr|s: Then Change "amdxdg-su -c amdcccle" to "gksu amdcccle"
<blip-> hi all, I run K 10.4.  I'm using the PPA backports to get latest KDE.  I just checked for an update, there are tons of major kde packages available but I can't update - it says have been held back.  any ideas ?
<blip->  amarok amarok-common amarok-utils ark cervisia cvsservice dolphin dragonplayer gwenview jovie k3b k3b-data kamera kate kcalc kde-window-manager kde-zeroconf kdeartwor amongst others
<blip-> using this PPA http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu
<Mamarok> blip-: try running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<blip-> Mamarok: it's installing now, thanks
<Mamarok> blip-: you are welcome :)
<n8w> hey all
<n8w> do u guys know how to run the dhrystone benchmark on linux?
<n8w> ive downloaded it, but ive only got two files...dry2 and dry2reg
<n8w> there is no documentation available....
<Tm_T> hi steveire
<tellurian> hi all. I just installed Lucid on a netbook and am looking for online documentation. Where is the canoncical resource ?
<tellurian> for newbies that is ;)
<tellurian> ignore that. just read the channel headers ... doh!
<BajK> how can I set up those temperature sensors?
<BajK> I have nvidia-settings which gives me graphics card temperatur but I cannot make the sensor plasmoid display anyhting
<tellurian> anyone know what ( if any ) AV packages are installed into Lucid by default ?
<Pici> tellurian: None.
<tellurian> Pici: tnx
<Pici> tellurian: Antivirus is generally not needed with Linux unless you're scanning files for Windows users.
<tellurian> Pici: even if the Linux machine in question receives mail ?
<Pici> tellurian: Well the viruses are going to run on Linux, but if you're going to be sharing those files with Windows users you may want to use it.
<tellurian> Pici: got it. thanks :)
<ubuntu> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<gokuh> ciao sono primo volta installare kubuntu
<gokuh> cmq
<gokuh> vorrei chiedervi un piccolo aoiutu
<gokuh> aiuto
<Kolia> !it |gokuh
<ubottu> gokuh: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<paulo> ola
<paulo> sou novato  e preciso de um ajudinha
<Pici> !br | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<paulo> so tem eu la !
<paulo> oi
<paulo> alguem pode me da uma maozinha ?
<paulo> alguem poderia me dar um ajudinha com o ubunto  pois sou novato  !
<Pici> paulo: paro o português tipo: /join #ubuntu-br
<glaucous> I just uninstalled the ATI proprietary drivers because they were not working properly, and now I can't start KDM. I tried installing fglrx package, but still the same problem. What can I try?
<BluesKaj> glaucous, which ati card?
<glaucous> BluesKaj: ATI 4870 (64 bit Kubuntu)
<glaucous> (HD4870, more specifically)
<BluesKaj> glaucous, not sure but the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver might work if you install it from the tty , and stop kdm first
<glaucous> BluesKaj: Got a tip to move xorg.conf and type startx, which seems to work
<BluesKaj> ok, glaucous , remove xorg.conf or reconconfig ?
<zematynnad> Has anyone had any luck building launchpad https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting under kubuntu?
<glaucous> BluesKaj: I removed/backuped it and now it seems to work
<BluesKaj> ok glaucous , good to know
<iandeb> hello
<v3nd3tta``> hallo iandeb
<iandeb> have a problem burning the kubuntu 10.4.1 iso
<iandeb> 5 cds went already to trash!!!
<iandeb> do not know why ...
<iandeb> used different programs on windows (alcohol, nero bruning lite, cdburnerxp)
<iandeb> 17:07:47 (E:) MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S (0:0) - [Write ERROR], LBA: 316524, Length: 26
<iandeb>     S:KEY - 03/0C/00  - "Write Error"
<iandeb> error message by NERO
<iandeb> Can anyone help?
<iandeb> Would really like to install Kubuntu!
<v3nd3tta``> why do you try 10.04.1 ? i still use 10.04 and i am happy with
<iandeb> v3nd3tta``: just used the most up to date iso
<iandeb> i am new to Ubuntu
<iandeb> but of course not new to linux, "upgrading" from Debian SID
<James147_> iandeb: make sure teh .iso isent crupt:
<James147_> !md5 | iandeb
<ubottu> iandeb: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<James147_> it can also help to burn at a slower speed
<James147_> or just use a usb stick :)
<James147_> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<iandeb> from know on I will use just CD-RW and not CD-R anymore, 5 CD were burned to trash!!!
<iandeb> 11
<iandeb> ^^
<James147_> iandeb: never have much luck with cdrw... i just use usbsticks now :) never had a problem with them
<BajK> boah, sometimes there real a*****es answering or assigned to a bug report my gosh
<BajK> seriously, who the hell thinks anyone is ever going to activate desktop effects on a netbook? They can be glad if KDE runs at all and then the last thing to activate are desktop effekts. And what was the response “yeah just turn on desktop effects and then this window is no more longer black but working. Resolved as wontfix”
<BajK> this just sucks
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me figure out why I cannot bind to my yp server
<n8w> hey
<n8w> everytime i try to lunch an application under a different username i get this error: Session bus not found
<mypavel> hello everybody, answer please on a dumb question: is it possible to type whole expressions in kcalc (version 2.7)?
 * James147 prefures speedcrunch for more complicated maths... or krunner for simple ones :)
<mypavel> James147, thank you, ive asked this because as i remember previvious calculator (not the kde4.5's one) did such tasks...
<mypavel> seems speedcrunch was the standart calculator before :D Why did it was replaced
<glaucous> How do I set the correct resolution pre-GUI?
<slow-motion> re
<manuel_> hola
<cjae> so you cant use kwin with the propertary ati driver?
<cjae> desktop effects
<foreste>  helo
<foreste> what downgrade kde 4,5 to kubunty lucid lynx ?
<dihae> hello. since upgrading to maverick, KDE desktop effects do not work anymore. Direct rendering is still activated, but systemssettings just says:  "Desktop effects are not available on this system due to the following technical issues", and then just doesn't give any reason at all.
<foreste> what downgrade kde 4,5 to kde 4.4 kubunty lucid lynx ?
<BluesKaj> cjae, depends on the graphics card , I can't on my older desktop with the ati x200m onboard
<cjae> hd 4200
<dihae> Using the opensource radeon driver, and also tried to enable/disable KMS, but that didn't help obviously
<dihae> apparently quassel does not go to the tray when closed. how pretty annoying :)
<BluesKaj> dihae, ask in #ubuntu+1
<dihae> BluesKaj: will do, thanks
<prower> hello :> anyone else using dosbox in kubuntu 10.04? it works fine for me in gnome, but in kde (4.4.2), there's no mouse movement...doesn't give me any errors back about it either :<
<burgua> hi all!
<burgua> I am using ubuntu now and have switched to kde. In KDM on every boot is setted "gnome" as last used DE, no matter what was really used.
<burgua> How to set "kde"?
<BluesKaj> burgua, at login click on then menu , choose kde
<burgua> every time?
<burgua> >>In KDM on every boot is setted "gnome" as last used DE, no matter what was really used.
<BluesKaj> burgua, no itshould become default , but if you want to delete gnome then : sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop-envirnoment
<burgua> I cannot delete it
<Ricks937> Everyone few days when I am AFK my toolbar gets borked example: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4119/4955246298_18dff64ffd_b.jpg so when I get back I'm missing launcher icon and clock is off by a few hours etc. Is there a known cause for this?
<BluesKaj> that's because you running in gnome . right ?
<burgua> Last time I runned gnome 2 weeks ago ...
<burgua> There are few users on this laptop
<burgua> They need gnome
<BluesKaj> burgua ok , that's different , the you have to live with logging in to kde , each session
<delac> can anyone tell me if Kpackagekit is able to install updates without administrative rights?
<cjae> cant get terminatorx to launch even from cli
<BluesKaj> cjae, what's terminatorx ? ..a game ?
<cjae> dj soft
<BluesKaj> delac, without using sudo, no
<burgua> BluesKaj: but other users hadn't use it 4-5 weeks. I'm wondering, why "switcher" isn't switched to kde n kdm.
<delac> BluesKaj: you sure? because i just installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu and was prompted to update few packages. And at no point did the kpackagemanager ask me any password. And this all happened on a account that has no sudo powers.
<BluesKaj> burgua, you could drop to a tty and do sudo service gdm stop  && sudo service kdm start
<burgua> BluesKaj: GDM isn't started
<BluesKaj> delac, well, that's new to me
<delac> BluesKaj: me to. I'm trying to find out if I should file a bug on this. Should I?
<Tm_T> delac: possibly security updates can be installed by ~any user
<cjae> BluesKaj: dj software
<delac> Tm_T: not on pure ubuntu. as far as I know, that is.
<delac> Tm_T: but are you saying that on Kubuntu it is possible?
<BluesKaj> burgua, i don't understand , what desktop are you running then ?
<Tm_T> delac: it's possible in Ubuntu too, policykit++
<delac> Tm_T: you mean any user could start update manager and do the updates?
<burgua> BluesKaj: kde
<Tm_T> delac: possible, don't know if that's default setup though
<BluesKaj> burgua, so what are you complaining about?
<burgua> BluesKaj: I boot. KDM is started. I'm switching to "kde" (Previous session was kde too), cause now it's setted to "gnome". I'm booting to kde.
<delac> Tm_T: well, apparently it didn't work. I just tried. but how would that policykit thing work? is that enabled by default on kubuntu-desktop?
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...still don't understand , burgua ...I give up
<burgua> BluesKaj: dunno it
<glaucous> I can't enable OPEN_GL composition, only xrender. There are no problems with my ATI/Graphics drivers, which work perfectly with opengl.
<cjae> can t install any dj software that works
<foreste> help
<Tm_T> delac: is on by default, it allows to control user rights more extensively than standard file rights -based can
<foreste> what prewious kde 4,5 to kde4.4 ?
<foreste> please help
<delac> Tm_T: so you are saying this is normal kubuntu behaviour and I should not file a bug?
<Tm_T> delac: I don't know what kind of setup with policykit is default
<Tm_T> delac: if in doubt, file a bug with detailed information
<delac> Tm_T: maybe I should. You did say that doing the updates without sudo doesn't work on pure kubuntu?
<cjae> good qt dj software
<Tm_T> delac: I don't know really about the defaults
<delac> delac: Can anyone using Kubuntu to confirm if it is possible to install updates WITHOUT administrative privileges?
<delac> Tm_T: allthoug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-kde/+bug/353278 check the comment #79
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353278 in policykit-kde (Ubuntu) "[jaunty] kpackagekit doesn't prompt for user password" [Medium,Fix released]
<delac> Tm_T: this might be becaus of missing policykit-kde. but that comment was made a while ago. I wonder if anyone is working on that?
<Pavel_10> can anyone help me figure out what the pixel dimensions of a 10.1" screen would be?
<glaucous> What does .kdevduchain contain? A lot of files there.
<MuzerNtbk> Every now and again, on this netbook, a dialogue box pops up, owned by kded4, that looks like this: http://tim32.org/~muzer/kde-scary-box.png
<MuzerNtbk> why is this? Is it something weird that I've done, something weird with Kubuntu/KDE, or some weird trojan trying to steal my password (I doubt the latter very much, but I won't rule it out...)
<pronk> to list all the partitions and there names i used fdisk -l but kubuntu does not have it. What is the command under kubuntu?
<MuzerNtbk> it should have fdisk... if not, install it from the repo.
<MuzerNtbk> Make sure you're running it as root (prefix the command with sudo)
<pronk> sudo worked
<MuzerNtbk> ah, you probably don't have /sbin in your path then. Odd, I thought it was there in *Ubuntu by default...
<Tm_T> MuzerNtbk: is this when you're browsing websites or do you use ubuntuone?
<Tm_T> (don't know why I asked the latter though)
<MuzerNtbk> Tm_T: I don't use Ubuntu One (knowingly, at least), and I use Opera for browsing (and Opera has its own style of dialogues)
<Tm_T> hmmm, weird
<KukuNut> pronk: remove gnome and/or kde and *ubuntu should be the same/have the same system tools
<MuzerNtbk> Tm_T: yeah... I honestly have no idea where it's coming fram
<MuzerNtbk> *from
<MuzerNtbk> I'm currently grepping my filesystem for the string
<pronk> well I did have it , but i forgot sudo so it gave no error
<Tm_T> MuzerNtbk: that's normal dialog for http-logins IIRC
<Tm_T> MuzerNtbk: the site field is weird
<OptiplexGX620> Hay, how do I print a text file with Kubuntu?
<MuzerNtbk> Tm_T: indeed, that's what I was thinking... I was grepping for the site field
<OptiplexGX620> My printer is already set up and I've printed the test
<pronk> Open it with Kate and select print or print preview?
<MuzerNtbk> OptiplexGX620: kate should be able to do it... there's a command-line way too if you want
<OptiplexGX620> No, that just makes a pdf or other file
<OptiplexGX620> What is the command line way?
<pronk> No, pdf is an option it should also print if printer is set up
<MuzerNtbk> yes, what pronk said
<MuzerNtbk> (FWIW, the command-line way is lp filename.txt I think)
<OptiplexGX620> There are two options: Print to file(pdf), print to file(postscript)
<MuzerNtbk> hmm... have you tried restarting kate and/or logging out and back in?
<MuzerNtbk> oh
<MuzerNtbk> make sure you've pressed "apply"
<MuzerNtbk> in the printer settings
<OptiplexGX620> Yes, I presses apply earlier
<OptiplexGX620> *pressed
<OptiplexGX620> I havn't restarted my PC, should I try?
<MuzerNtbk> right. In that case, try restarting kate, and if it still doesn't work, fully log out and back in again.
<OptiplexGX620> *Haven't>Sry
<MuzerNtbk> or you can reboot, that would also work
<OptiplexGX620> OK, 5min...
<OptiplexGX620> Thank you! HP LaserJet is now listed as an option
<OptiplexGX620> Weerd.
<drunkncrew> hello all!
<MuzerNtbk> hi
<drunkncrew> i'm confused by all the dock programs out there, what is the best dock program? or rather, which one has the most features/ability to customize?
<OptiplexGX620> One more question: Why does Kubuntu(AND Windows) display .DESKTOP launcher(desktop configuration file) extensions, but Ubuntu, Xubuntu, etc. don't????
<drunkncrew> OptiplexGX620: ubuntu does display these, only they're hidden files you just hit "Ctrl+H" in nautilus
<OptiplexGX620> No, I have; it still doesn't
<James147> OptiplexGX620: and kubuntu dosnt have to display them... alt+.  to toggle hidden folder in dolphin
<OptiplexGX620> Wait, maybe I'm looking ON the desktop, not in Nautilus
<James147> or do you mean teh *.desktop files?
<drunkncrew> ya, try nautilus
<OptiplexGX620> Yeah, wait a sec, I have a different computer for Ubuntu
<OptiplexGX620> the .desktop extension, I mean
<OptiplexGX620> Nope: no .desktop is showing
<OptiplexGX620> ???
<drunkncrew> OptiplexGX620: just wondering, what are you trying to locate?
<OptiplexGX620> Nothing, just the extension. The file works, it just doesn't display the .desktop
<cjae> what is default scan app kde 4.5 ?
<OptiplexGX620> Ummm... me?? Confused
<OptiplexGX620> Sry guys, I gotta go eat, I'm dying here'
<OptiplexGX620> back in 15min
<CrissiD_> I need help
<James147> !help | CrissiD_
<ubottu> CrissiD_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CrissiD_> how do i set up a dual monitor, but we don't want them mirrored, just side by side.
<CrissiD_> I have them mirrored ad the moment
<CrissiD_> at*
<James147> CrissiD_: depends on what graphics card/drivers you have
<MaxDamage> !restricted-extras
<MaxDamage> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MaxDamage> I should use /msg, sorry.
<JonathanD> card is a radeon X1600
<JonathanD> (for CrissiD_ )
<sithlord48> whats going on fellow kubuntu ppl
<MaxDamage> sithlord48: Flash players lol
<sithlord48> oh what about them?
<MaxDamage> Just installing one now.
<MaxDamage> Gah, gotta close FF
<sithlord48> i would generally try not to use flash but i understand u want the youtubes and what not
<sithlord48> yes you do :P
<MaxDamage> Yeah, I do need flash. :p
<sithlord48> its a shame.. flash has to be abused in the ways it gets abused.. i miss the days when flash was only for games.. on newgrounds and a few other sites. not on ever singe site wherever you look
<MaxDamage> Oh, it came with the restricted extras package, how convenient.
<James147> CrissiD_: This might be of help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<sithlord48> oh thats right
<MaxDamage> Yeah, I guess.
<OptiplexGX620> Hay , I'm back now
<MaxDamage> And here we go again, no sound from flash...
<MaxDamage> :/
<JonathanD> 2 to 1 says I break this thing trying to make it work.
<sithlord48> go to kmixer and check make sure ur pcm is not muted and the vol is up.
<MaxDamage> sithlord48: Yeah, the wrong sound card was selected.
<sithlord48> JonathanD: what are we gonna break
<MaxDamage> I love the soundcheck music. :D
<sithlord48> MaxDamage: most of the time.. its the pcm volume
<OptiplexGX620> Any idea as to why the heck .DESKTOP extension shows only on Kubuntu and Windows but not on Ubuntu?
<MaxDamage> sithlord48: PCM volume is up all the way.
<sithlord48> are they hidden in gnome?
<sithlord48> the ext that is OptiplexGX620
<sithlord48> MaxDamage:  your sound is working in flash now?
<OptiplexGX620> Repeat plz?
<JonathanD> sithlord48: video.
<sithlord48> is the .desktop part hidden in gnome
<James147> OptiplexGX620: if you want to get them to show up in ubuntu, then its best to ask on #ubuntu (most of us dont use gnome)
<JonathanD> looks like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/403610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403610 in KDE Base "kde 4.3 Multiple Monitors tells lies" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<MaxDamage> Blah, still no sound :(
<OptiplexGX620> Oh
<OptiplexGX620> Sry
<OptiplexGX620> how do I switch?
<OptiplexGX620> last time I typed something in this box
<JonathanD> OptiplexGX620: to #Ubuntu?
<JonathanD> /join #ubuntu
<sithlord48> MaxDamage:  really... have you checked all your sound settings? be sure pcm is up , for some reason on mine my mic is called digital so it might be something else.
<OptiplexGX620> join #Ubuntu
<OptiplexGX620> Ummm no
<OptiplexGX620> to #Ubuntu
<OptiplexGX620> #Ubuntu
<James147> OptiplexGX620: /join #ubuntu    << dont forget the /
<MaxDamage> sithlord48: I can hear the sound check music perfectly. Yes, all the volume on my second soundcard are up.
<OptiplexGX620> Noooo I'm making an a** of my self
<OptiplexGX620> ah
<MaxDamage> Hm, is it possible Firefox is using the onboard card as default?
<MaxDamage> Hm
<MaxDamage> Yeah, I get sound from the other card, haha.
<sithlord48> alsa?
<James147> JonathanD: I dont think so... that dialog is for when you have dual screen already set up :)  (its ment to tell kde where to split one large desktop into smaller ones as dual screen modes like twinview tend to join both displays into one large screen)
<MaxDamage> sithlord48: xine
<sithlord48> oh sorry i can't help u much w/ that..
<sithlord48> :(
<MaxDamage> I'll just head on to CMOS Setup and disable the onboard card. :)
<sithlord48> there u go ..
<MaxDamage> It's a good card, but I screwed it up. :(
<sithlord48> JonathanD: you are trying to set up video?
<MaxDamage> Plugged its output to my not-grounded guitar amp's input.
<MaxDamage> lol
<sithlord48> nicely done bet it sounds good on that channel now
<James147> JonathanD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174   or  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773544   should show you how to set it up
<sithlord48> JonathanD: what kind of video card do u have? and what driver are u using?
<CrissiD_> James147: I get the message they note there,about not having multiples,but let me see
<CrissiD_> I = JonathanD
<sithlord48> CrissiD_: ok what video card do u have?
<CrissiD_> radeon x1600
<sithlord48> ati driver?
<CrissiD_> checking
<sithlord48> CrissiD_: sorry, do you use the properitary driver
<MaxDamage> sithlord48: Sound is flawless. :)
<CrissiD_> whats the best way to check what driver your using.
<CrissiD_> oooo found it
<CrissiD_> driver ATI
<sithlord48> ok you use the preperitary driver
<sithlord48> MaxDamage: Awesome !
<MaxDamage> sithlord48: Should I switch to propriatary too?
<MaxDamage> HD playback is choppy in full screen :(
<CrissiD_> k
<sithlord48> CrissiD_: try to run (alt+f2) this command kdesudo amdcccle , it should bring up the ati driver control panel set up stuff up there
<sithlord48> MaxDamage: what card do u have?
<MaxDamage> sithlord48: nVidia GeForce 8600 GTS
<MaxDamage> Flawless playback, 1080p on Windows
<MaxDamage> If it'll help, this is the video I'm trying to view: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0OJ-_b2GAI
<sithlord48> 720P
<MaxDamage> Yeah, it's fine when I watch it in the player, but when it goes fullscreen, 2-3 FPS
<markit> hi, kubuntu 10.04 and kde 4.5.1, I've to run a command with kdesudo, but after entering the password nothing happens (blank terminal). If I manually open a terminal and run with sudo from the terminal is ok, also if I remove kdesudo from the menu item (of course, the script then fails in certain functionality). Any tip?
<sithlord48> full screen is fine here other then the flicker from the desktop effects being on and its sized werid , play them back in vlc you might get better play back
<James147> markit: what command?
<sithlord48> markit: what James147 said..
<James147> sithlord48: :D
<sithlord48> James147: you typed it faster..
<markit> James147: mmm I'm testing, with kcalc works, with my ruby script not
<sithlord48> CrissiD_: have yo made any progress?
<James147> markit: what is the script ment to do?
<sithlord48> oh well MaxDamage i can't really help you with that i don't know much about the nvidia drivers.
<MaxDamage> sithlord48: I'll just install the proprietary drivers, that worked last time on Debian. :)
<sithlord48> well you can always remove them if they break...
<sithlord48> MaxDamage: the newest nvidia card i have is a geforce2 ... if that gives you any idea.
<markit> James147: thanks for the interest, it has to help the teacher manage ltsp accounts/settings/etc. I've reduced the code and works, maybe is the clear (blank) screen part that fights with kdesudo
<MaxDamage> sithlord48: Yeah. ;P
<MaxDamage> Well, I kinda need a strong video card, if you look at that YouTube channel, I lead the biggest "free" Modern Warfare 2 community.
<sithlord48> oh i woun't know i don't really play FPS games.. do u run that on wine?
<MaxDamage> I dual-boot.
<MaxDamage> But my big drive just died, so I installed Kubuntu on an old one.
<sithlord48> ah ic have you tired it on wine ? j/w ..
<MaxDamage> And yes, it does run on Wine, though there seems to be a sound issue.
<JonathanD> Not much
<sithlord48> do you have the amdcccle program?
<JonathanD> sithlord48: amdcccle wasn't installed.
<MaxDamage> sithlord48: If you wanna talk about it, #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<JonathanD> found it in a fglrx package
<JonathanD> installing it seems to want the fglrx driver, as well
<sithlord48> JonathanD: thats the properitary driver.. if you have that installed then u use the amdcccle program other wise u should use the kcm (systemsettings) module
<JonathanD> Eh, it's not that important tonight ;)
<JonathanD> was trying to get netflix on this ancient/lame TV without changing resolution all the time.
<sithlord48> and what issues is the display kcm giving you?
<JonathanD> there doesn't appear to be a way to do anything other than mirror :)
<JonathanD> if there is, it's entirely non-obvious.
<sithlord48> what version of kde do you have? (look under help about kde on any kdesc program )
<markit> James147: the problem is not with blanking screen, but waiting for keyboard input. Strange but the output before is not shown, nor the input is accepted (^C to terminate). Probably better ask in #ruby-lang
#kubuntu 2010-09-08
<JonathanD> sithlord48: 4.3.2
<JonathanD> sorry, nearing dinner time.
<MaxDamage> JonathanD: He's also having dinner. :)
<sithlord48> ah JonathanD i can't really remember how its layed out in 4.3 in 4.4+ you use position to a direction instead of clone
<JonathanD> sithlord48: thats makes sense, but I didn't see any option to do so :)
<JonathanD> I'll have to look into it later... family beckons.
<MuzerNtbk> well, the string on the weird popup doesn't appear at all in /usr
<sithlord48> ok sounds good. ttu later JonathanD
<MuzerNtbk> or /etc
<sithlord48> cjae: i think its called "aquire image" or something
<sithlord48> like that
<wea0> Any known major bugs in lucid KDE 4.5.1 packages?
<sithlord48> not that i know of..
<vbgunz> I have an external drive I want to make bootable. It's partitions directly reflect my everyday partitions. can i do this dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1 and the external disk becomes bootable? I have a specially modified fstab and grub.cfg for a partition on the external. will using the dd command help me here?
<markit> wea0: I've the feeling that sometime the system is "frozen", (i.e. dophin), and seems a little slower after upgrade
<markit> also does not preserve my username at login
<markit> except this I've noticed no other problems so far
<wea0> frozen dolphin was already in 4.5.0, ... nothing new then I guess.
<vbgunz> what happens if I give an external disk partition the uuid of an internal partition uuid (on purpose)? would that be like dividing by zero on a nuclear powered carrier?
<kkathman> Does anyone know if they've patched the bug where kubuntu doesn't save its display resolution settings?
<MaxDamage> Any way to get .NET 3.5 on Wine?
<e_t_> kkathman: That is a consequence of moving away from the use of xorg.conf. If you create such a file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) with the approiate settings, Kubuntu will respect it.
<kkathman> e_t_:  ahh do you have a guide on how to mod it?  I need to have the system just come up in 1920 x 1080
<e_t_> kkathman: Alas, no. One of the reasons for moving away from xorg.conf was it's complexity. Are you working with an LCD or CRT screen? The optimum resolution for most LCD screens is automatically detected.
<kkathman> e_t_:  LCD screen..high reso
<kkathman> it seems to have put "auto" out there but at a much lower resolution that isn't proportionate
<e_t_> kkathman: what graphics card do you have?
<kindofabuzz> is there not a partition tool on the kubuntu live cd?
<claydoh> kindofabuzz: only commandline ones
<kindofabuzz> claydoh: k
<claydoh> outside of the installer's builtin one
<Firefishe> I'm using kubuntu 10.04, kde 4.4.5.   I have two user accounts, the normal user that was created during the install, and another I created for my wife.  Both accounts are set up as admins.  The problem:  When using dolphin to transfer files from one desktop to another (something we do frequently), I find that I can only transfer from her desktop to mine, but not vice versa.
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: permissions problems
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: from $HOME/Desktop folder to the other $HOME/Desktop folder?
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: yes
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: do you know pastebin?
<EagleScreen> pastebin the output of "ls -la" in your home, and later in your wife's home
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: I can do that
<EagleScreen> I only am interested in to see the permissions
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: Is there a specific directory I'm looking for?
<Firefishe> I don't really want to pastebin my entire home listing.
<EagleScreen> Desktop directory
<EagleScreen> just that line
<Firefishe> k, let me look
<EagleScreen> mine is drwxr-xr-x  2 rafael rafael    4096 2010-09-07 02:30 Desktop
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: Okay, I see what you're getting at.  Let me list them.  One sec.
<Firefishe> EagleScreen:
<EagleScreen> what?
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: The permissions appear to be the same for both user's $HOME/Desktop directories, as well as each user's home directory
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: There are slightly differing numbers *after* the permissions listings
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: For example, my home directory has a listing of 50, and my wife's has a listing of 104
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: oops...reverse that
<EagleScreen> are they drwxr-xr-x ?
<Firefishe> yes
<EagleScreen> both?
<Firefishe> yes
<EagleScreen> d means it is a directory
<EagleScreen> the first rwx means read, write and enter permisions for owner
<EagleScreen> the next r-x means read and enter permissions for group members
<EagleScreen> and the next r-x meand read an enter permissions for the rest of people
<EagleScreen> did you know?
<olskolirc> how can i get my screen to stop being brighter when other windows come forth - i lose my rich colors how do I turn this feature off please?
<olskolirc> im on Karmic
<EagleScreen> you if you are logged in your account, you can copy files from your wife's Desktop to your
<EagleScreen> but you cannot copy files to her Desktop
<EagleScreen> as you havent write permissions
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: not using dolphin
<Firefishe> she can copy from hers to mine, though
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: the way to copy wouldn't be relevant
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: k
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: So, do you know how I may remedy this?
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> you can always copy them with sudo, or you can set permiisons and grpous up
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: Let me bring up my user manager
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: if your username were "pepe"
<EagleScreen> is your Desktop folder like this? d rwx r-x r-x pepe pepe
<EagleScreen> olskolirc: i dont understand your problem
<Firefishe> drwxr-xr-x   8 mydesktop mydesktop      4096 2010-09-03 03:37 Desktop  [Firefishe's Desktop Folder Permissions]
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: That's mine
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: then she cannot write files in your Desktop unless she uses sudo mode
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: let me qualify that...one sec
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: Okay, that was wrong.  I evidently *can* copy from Desktop to Desktop.  What I was doing was trying to copy from another /home/myname/directoryname to /home/wifesusername/Desktop and it's not working.
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: where 'myname' is my home directory, and the other is my wifes.
<Firefishe> Don't all directories under the same user share identical permissions?
<EagleScreen> not all
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: you can copy from other to you, bot not from you to other
<Firefishe> okay...
<Firefishe> yes
<Firefishe> from me to her is what i need.  I use that directory for all my downloads
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: if you want to can share files, lets configure permissions
<Firefishe> k...my user account settings in kde is up
<EagleScreen> let em think how to congif this..
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: Which leads me to another anomaly.  My wife's user account  has my name listed as a group, but my user doesn't have hers.
<Firefishe> which would explain why she can write to me
<Firefishe> but not me to her
<EagleScreen> she can't write to you if your folder is d rwx r-x r-x yourname yourname
<Firefishe> but she can if she's in my group
<Firefishe> I just found out that she had no primary group, so I created one
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: Let me try it now
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: Still not working, but I may need to log in and out
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: Let me try the obvious, and I'll be back in a sec, k?
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: I appreciate your help.
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: I'm showing a group listing with no indication of what it is.  Any kind of 'invisible' groups of which you're aware?
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: Or some group that masks itself?
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: you could create a group, call it "family" or what you want
<EagleScreen> then users in that group would can copy files
<EagleScreen> do you like that config?
<Firefishe> you mean do I like the kde user configuration?
<EagleScreen> not, the solution I proposed
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: Well, I'm wanting to comprehend why I--when I am logged in to my normal user account--can copy and paste a file from my wife's user Desktop/ to my download directory, but not the other way around.  I should have full admin copy/paste, and it's puzzling.
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: I mean, I can obviously access her directory structure from my normal user without using sudo privileges.
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: But to not be able to do a simple copy/paste is weird.
<Firefishe> or a drag/drop
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: I will try to explain you
<EagleScreen> becaus the folder of your wife is set to can be read by anyone
<EagleScreen> but it is not set to can be written by anyone
<EagleScreen> do you want it writable by anyone?
<EagleScreen> oy just by users selected by you?
<EagleScreen> the first solution is easier
<Firefishe> just me. This is a laptop, so we both use it
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: I'm just going to listen now.  What would you suggest?
<olskolirc> when I open up a program, my desktop get brighter - im reading its somewhere in the HAL or PowerSave Options to turn it off but I can't find it
<olskolirc> EagleScreen,
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: you have two options
<EagleScreen> 1) just make your wife's and your files and folders writeable by anyone, which is easier and faster
<olskolirc> change your home permissions Firefishe
<olskolirc> sudo chmod go+rwx /home/wife
<EagleScreen> 2) make a new group, and set your foles and folders and your wife's one to be writable only for people inside that group
<EagleScreen> olskolirc: by that method Linux thinks all files are executable programs
<olskolirc> why do all that EagleScreen when he already is the admin he just needs to unlock /home/wife
<olskolirc> ok leave the x out of it
<olskolirc> sudo chmod go+rw /home/wife
<EagleScreen> olskolirc: x is necessary to can enter on folders
<olskolirc> if you need to
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: do you want it by the quick way or by the correct way? you probaly wont see the difference
<olskolirc> Firefishe, you can also add yourself to your wife's group - type: groups wife
<olskolirc> and see her groups
<olskolirc> add yourself to her group ID
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: The correct way, please
<olskolirc> sudo addgroup (i think) you wifegroup
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: the correct way will take me a few minutes
<olskolirc> adduser
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: That's okay.  I need the education, and I'm patient :)
<Firefishe> olskolirc: I'm already a member of her group, but unless I need to reboot the entire system to initialize the new settings, it's still not working.
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: becaus it is not enought
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: Okay then.  I'm all ears and fins ;) hee
<olskolirc> you can also change owner on the file Firefishe
<Firefishe> olskolirc: Because we xfer files all the time, it's wise to set it up so we can just go back and forth.
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: let me prepare your configuration as I also want to give this well configured in my laptop, and I will share the config with you by pastebin, i will take a few minutes
<olskolirc> thats what im showing you Firefishe
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: Cool.
<Firefishe> EagleScreen, olskolirc:  I'm listening to both of you.  I'm writing it all down, and won't make any changes until I have all the data with which I feel comfortable.  Please chime in at any time
<Firefishe> olskolirc: So what are you suggesting specifically?  Please say again.
<Firefishe> also, thanks again for the great help here :)
<olskolirc> I'm using kubuntu 10.04, kde 4.4.5.   I have two user accounts, the normal user that was created during the install, and another I created for my wife.  Both accounts are set up as admins.  The problem:  When using dolphin to transfer files from one desktop to another (something we do frequently), I find that I can only transfer from her desktop to mine, but not vice versa
<olskolirc> ok i read it clearly Firefishe - just use admin priv to pass the file when you open dolphin: type: sudo dolphin&
<Walzmyn> olskolirc: did you set yourself up in her group?
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: I need to reboot....another issue
<Firefishe> I'll brb.
<EagleScreen> FireCrotch: you dont need to reboot just to re-login
<FireCrotch> tab fail
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: Back.
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: The reboot was unrelated to our discussion.  I'm still open to suggestions.
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: just want to share Dekstop folder?
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: I guess I'd like to set up a shared folder for both desktops, one that we could just drop things into, and the other could copy/paste from.   Whatever the best security would be, as well.  I figure I might as well learn about that, too.
<Ricks937> Every few days when my toolbar gets borked example: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4119/4955246298_18dff64ffd_b.jpg so when I get back I'm missing launcher icon and clock is off by a few hours etc and assorted other icons are missing. I generally 'fix' this by restarting kdm, is there a known cause/fix for this?
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: login in your account and open your home folder
<Nizamani> (hope I am not disturbing) - but KUBUNTU 10.10 Beta has some real issues, like Kopete Version 1.0.80 running on  KDE Development Platform 4.5.1 (KDE 4.5.1) is disconnecting with Hotmail servers ALOT unlike Pidgin
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: I am logged in to my account
<EagleScreen> now enter in your home folder and right click on your Desktop folder
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: done
<EagleScreen> go to permissions tab
<Firefishe> I'm there
<EagleScreen> in Group set Can view and modify
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: k
<EagleScreen> now go to your user & groups tool and create a new group
<EagleScreen> systemsettings -> users and groups
<EagleScreen> create a new group to share files and name the group as you want
<EagleScreen> but remember the name
<Firefishe> k, one sec
<Firefishe> okay, new group created
<EagleScreen> ok, go again to the permissions tab in Desktop folder
<Firefishe> my own?
<EagleScreen> yes
<Firefishe> my own desktop folder?
<EagleScreen> yes
<Firefishe> k
<EagleScreen> there is an area called: Ownership, with a Group: option with a list of groups
<Firefishe> yes, I see it
<adolfo> how can i open the amule ports in my ubuntu? i opened in my router and my ADSL modem...
<EagleScreen> drop it and set the group you have created
<EagleScreen> adolfo: I think they are already open
<adolfo> how can i see?
<EagleScreen> adolfo: not sure
<adolfo> what?
<Firefishe> EagleScreen: The group I created isn't listed in the drop-down
<EagleScreen> Firefishe: then you have to re-login in KDE and redo this
<Firefishe> k
<Firefishe> brb
<EagleScreen> adolfo: are you sure the problem is not in your router?
<adolfo> i think no! because i did with instructions of portforward.com
<EagleScreen> adolfo: you must specify the TCP port open and the UDP port open for the IP of your computer
<adolfo> yes, i did
<adolfo> there is any firewall in ubuntu?
<EagleScreen> adolfo: some IPS's folter amule default ports, try using others
<adolfo> i did this
<adolfo> tcp-5001
<adolfo> udp-5002
<EagleScreen> adolfo: Ubuntu comes with iptables, but amule ports and many other are open by default
<adolfo> 4662 and 4672 is default
<EagleScreen> did you chnage it already?
<olskolirc> I'm on karmic how do i stop my desktop from getting brighter and dull when I open programs please?
<adolfo> yes i did
<EagleScreen> olskolirc: your screen brightness change when you open applications?
<olskolirc> yes EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> which applications?
<olskolirc> all of them EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> that is funny
<olskolirc> its annoying me
<EagleScreen> stranger
<EagleScreen> olskolirc: why still on karmic?
<olskolirc> lucid loses my X more sooner than later and I can't restore X even with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<olskolirc> so I'm back on Karmic
<EagleScreen> oh I see
<EagleScreen> what is your graphics card? or what is your xorg graphics driver?
<olskolirc> nvidia 6100 and my driver is nvidia-glx-185
<olskolirc> EagleScreen,
<EagleScreen> wow nvidia issues
<EagleScreen> when screen brightness change, can you restablish it?
<olskolirc> i don't know what you mean EagleScreen it will turn back to normal when I close the program
<EagleScreen> olskolirc: it happens for instance, with dolphin?
<olskolirc> all of my programs EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> and when you close all of them and only see the desktop, the brigthness back to normal?
<olskolirc> yes EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> this seems a hardware related bug caused by drivers
<EagleScreen> this kind of problems hasen't easy to resolve
<EagleScreen> olskolirc: if you want you can play with xbacklight
<olskolirc> yeah i see on the blogs its not resolved
<EagleScreen> it is on repository
<olskolirc> ill check that out
<EagleScreen> xbacklight changes the screen brighness
<EagleScreen> olskolirc: that kind of issues normally are fixed by newer drivers in newer distribution releases
<EagleScreen> olskolirc: take a look to Kuubntu 10.10 beta if you want and check if it still happens, but first read the known problems of the 10.10beta installer
<olskolirc> i played with Meerkat already
<olskolirc> its going to be a keeper when its done - nice business smooth jazz feel
<e_t_> olskolirc: I thought that nvidia 7 series was the earliest supported by the 185 driver. Have you tried the 173 driver?
<olskolirc> omg im about to lose my X aren't I e_t_ ? lol
<e_t_> I may be wrong. You probably shouldn't have X at all if there's a driver mis-match.
<olskolirc> yeah when I lose X I can't even get it back with dpkg-reconfigure
<e_t_> If X is unstable, you might try the older nvidia driver, just to see if it's better.
<olskolirc> im on Karmic
<olskolirc> I think my system is about outdated for these plasma systems
<e_t_> The other thing to try when X dies is to remove the hidden lock files.
<e_t_> My mom's computer runs plasma with effects on a 5200 series.
<olskolirc> yes i read that a bit ago - the ones in ~
<e_t_> also check /tmp
<dan_l> has anyone solved the ol' "my speakers don't mute when I plug in my headphones" problem?
<ussher_> has anyone installed adobeAIR?  during install it asked for the admin password, and now its asking for the kdewallet password.
<ussher_> if i give it access to the kdewallet, will it have access to all my passwords IN the wallet, or just store its own password?
<dan_l> sooooo my sound stopped working
<dan_l> and I know it's something simple
<dan_l> but I can't figure out what it is.
<dan_l> It's like the sound is muted somewhere
<dan_l> i just don't know where
<Terminus> hello. can anybody here help me get a zte mf627 modem running on kubuntu? i don't get the wizard that's available on ubuntu in the network manager applet so i can't choose which modem the connection should use.
<collabra> have you tried applications>system>hardware drivers   ....   ?
<collabra> Terminux
<collabra> Terminus:
<phoenix_> i have enabled the desktop effects which was previously disabled by me. now when i press the kmenu button, the menu opens slowly
<phoenix_> my graphics card is nvidia 9400
<yo_rmn> hello. Is there an esay way for me to install Compiz in KDE?
<yo_rmn> Kubuntu*
<keldron> I have a problem... yesterday my browser let me see the script written in php in localhost, but then I made something wrong and now I'm not able to see them anymore. I use Ubuntu 9.10.
<andybiker> I think I'm going to need some help with this. I am trying to get used to webcontentcontrol. I have 5 users on this guest PC and I want to have two or more levels of web filtering, one strict, one moderate at least
<andybiker> The gui seems good at starting and stoping the three processes, but I don't understand how I configure each user settings
<andybiker> I am using the default confs at the moment
<andybiker> does anyone know anything about dansguardian?
<noaXess> hi all
<collabra> hai
<andybiker> HI all, how do I set up the login menu to show all users?
<James147> andybiker: what do you mean by all users?
<andybiker> I have 5 users on a guest pc and the menu only shows the last person to log in
<andybiker> As this is going to only be an occasional pc, I need a fuller listing
<andybiker> btw, I have got the hang of webcontentcontrol
<andybiker> :)
<James147> andybiker: the default theme dosnt have a list ^^ your going to need to find one that does
<andybiker> Okay..
<andybiker> It's strange how some distros do a full list and some don't
<James147> andybiker: its all to do with  what theme they pick ^^
<andybiker> Thanks James147. I'm going to upgrade to 10.04.1 LTS (whatever that stands for!) and see what theme that gives me. It'll give me a chance to rest a bit after checking parental controls!
<James147> andybiker: what version are you on now?
<andybiker> about 9.10 or something
<James147> andybiker: :) 10.04 also dosnt have the list... but tis worth an upgrade anyway
<andybiker> Thanks :)
<andybiker> Upgrading now!
<James147> andybiker: but its easy to change the theme so shouldnt be a problem :)
<rmn> hello, how can I deactivate pass asking when mounting NTFS drive?
<AntCop86> hello
<espadan7> Hay everyone, Im trying to install the Kde 4.5 backport updates on a fresh install of kubuntu 10.04. But when I add the backport repository is doesn't let me install the kda4.5 updates
<Peace-> espadan7: mm
<Peace-> espadan7: open a konsole
<Peace-> and type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<espadan7> Thank you, I think that did it =]
<Peace-> espadan7: problem solved?
<espadan7> Peace I think so, I'm see them download so yes I think that did it
<espadan7> Thank you =]
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> :D
<mac> have kubuntu a german channel?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<v3nd3tta``> #kubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mac> thanks v3nd3tta``
<v3nd3tta``> np BluesKaj is ever better :D
<filip_> is there somewhere qtcreator on version 4.7 ? because i use pp: kubuntu backports and qt-sdk have unresolved dependecies
<James147> filip_: qtcreator 2.0.1 is in the backports, if you want a later version its best to compile it from source
<James147> or possibaly try the beta ppa...
<James147> filip_: http://qt.nokia.com/developer/qt-qtcreator-prerelease  << thats probally the best place to get it
<filip_> thx
<v3nd3tta``> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<v3nd3tta``> !kdm
<rek> <rek> hi
<rek> <rek> how can i move an image i pasted onto my picture?
<rek> <rek> how can i distort it if i have to paste it where i need a perspective...
<v3nd3tta``> what program are you using?
<v3nd3tta``> Gimp?
<rek> yes
<rek> i pasted a little image to move
<rek> i don't know how to move it and to modify to paste it on a surface that has a perspective like a wall eg.
<v3nd3tta``> is the little image still selected? then there should be a 4sided arrow
<v3nd3tta``> this you can use to move it
<v3nd3tta``> for perspectives... hmm
<v3nd3tta``> try to rotate the image (shift+r)
<v3nd3tta``> rek are you still there? did you get your result you want to have?
<Connected> hey, I've downloaded kubuntu maverick, and worked fine, now I've just installed last updates and fonts are too big
<Connected> :X
<BluesKaj> Connected, ask in #ubuntu+1
<rek> v3nd3tta``: i was eating some good fod
<rek> food
<rek> v3nd3tta``: there's a rectangle
<rek> i'm not able to move the image
<rek> ok
<rek> found out
<rek> now perspective?
<reagle> I recently changed some proxy settings for Konqie, and now my web shortcuts no longer work in Konqie or rekonq. 'g foo' and 'g:foo' are passed to google literally (or any other default engine I specify), as is any other shortcut. Is there some config file I can delete to reset? Any other hint? This is horrible, it's hard to work without working shorcuts!
<v3nd3tta``> sorry rek, was afk
<v3nd3tta``> uhm for pserpective are 2 tools
<v3nd3tta``> one is rotate (shift+r)
<v3nd3tta``> and one os for scaling the image and / or for making the quadrat (or what it is)
<v3nd3tta``> to an parallelogram
<v3nd3tta``> scaling one side/ making perspective is shift+p is
<v3nd3tta``> or to shear the layer there is shift+s
<v3nd3tta``> gl on your project :)
<rek> gl ?
<rek> shear i'll try
<HiddenHeroDH> hi. someone know if i can install pgf90 command how fortran compiler?
<t0ni> y0
<t0ni> i jus install KDE and it says cant start ksmserver  and goes back to the session page
<t0ni> im in ubuntu i have a lot of window managers installed too
<MaxDamage> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<t0ni> i tried sudo apt-get a new ksmserver but it doesnt exist
<t0ni> this is a 450MHz PII wif 256 ram a ATI allinwonder card 32megs
<t0ni> 14" LCD :)
<mac> hello i can't use strg+alt+1-7 to switch the screens and alt+f2 will also dosen't work. what can i do to activate it?
<James147> mac: launch "krunner"  to get alt+f2  to work
<mac> and why dosen't work strg+alt+1?
<James147> mac: dont know what the strg key is...
<mac> oh sry - german layout :) the control key
<t0ni> it makes u stronger :P
<mac> the key left from this ugly window logo key
<MaxDamage> Blah, my CPU overheated and my PC shut down in the middle of a driver installation.
<MaxDamage> How bad is this? :P
<MaxDamage> (yes, I did regenerate the xorg.conf file)
<Kolia> it should be OK, it's not windows :)
<MaxDamage> Haha.
<MaxDamage> ;p
<mac> *g*
<MaxDamage> I'll just wait till the evening, when it's cooler around.
<MaxDamage> Gah, gotta change my thermal grase, but I'm too lazy ;p
<mac> put the pc into the fridge
<MaxDamage> mac, condensation is an enemy of electronics ;D
<mac> hmm okay
<mac> which tool give me the uuid from a hdd?
<alvin> mac: blkid
<mac> thank you
<v3nd3tta``> blkid /dev/sda<yourdrive>
<t0ni> it said this - -desktop:~$ ksmserver
<t0ni> NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run.
<t0ni> The current CPU does not support SSE.
<t0ni> i have a ATI card :/
<v3nd3tta``> MaxDamage if the driver doesn't install corretly, you should try remove it and then reinstall
<mac> http://pastebin.com/pZH4KmKr what is wrong? i will mount a ext3 formated hdd
<MaxDamage> v3nd3tta``: Thanks for the tip. :)
<James147> mac: those errors dont look harmful... i get them with all qt apps :D
<t0ni> kdebase-workspace-bin is already the newest version.
<James147> mac: (what are you trying to run?)
<mac> i try to open the hdd with doplhin
<mac> dolphin
<James147> mac: and what error does it give? (assuming its not working?)
<James147> mac: hmm... just tryed, seems something has broken since the last time i tryed :(
<James147> (and thats an anoyingly unhelpfull error :( )
<mac> hmm i have the hdd write into the fstab and now i will reboot and than i look what it say wenn ich go on the hdd
<mac> now i can use my hdd
<mac> strange...
<James147> mac: thats because the hdd is being mounted at boot, not by kde
<James147> (assumiong you added an entry for it to fstab)
<mac> yes i have
<v3nd3tta``> if you would have done mount <hdd number> it would be the same
<James147> mac: what version of kde are you using?
<mac> 4.5.1
<t0ni> im removing kde
<slow-motion> hi
<Guest11486> hello
<carlosjr> alguem é do brazil aí?
<sole> ciao
<Pici> !br | carlosjr
<ubottu> carlosjr: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<MaxDamage> What's a good CPU temperature monitor? :)
<overfiend> Greetings
<overfiend> Can someone please please please tell me the deb address of the maverick proposed repository? I've searched high and low and I can't for the life of me find it anywhere
<James147> overfiend: see #ubuntu+1
<overfiend> Thank you
<dk12548> i increased the dpi of my screen
<dk12548> but they didnt worked
<dk12548> what should i do ???
<baal_> re
<muimota> I am just able to listen sound in phonon test . Not in amarok or flash
<muimota> is really strange
<jmichaelx> muimota: do you also have gnome installed?
<muimota> jmichaelx: nop
<jmichaelx> muimota: so you probably do not have pulseaudio installed either?
<muimota> jmichaelx: I don't have pulseaudio server pacakge installed
<muimota> jmichaelx: should I install it?
<jmichaelx> muimota: ok, i was obviously wondering about a possible phonon/pulseaudio conflict.
<jmichaelx> muimota: i am not saying you should install it. however, if you did install pulseaudio, and configured all of your audio settings to use pulseaudio, that would likely be one way to get audio working for all of your apps
<muimota> jmichaelx: I haven't installed anything it is a fresh install (I installed few days ago)
<James147> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Guest93095> hi peopĺe
<Guest93095> i need irc brasil
<Guest93095> to linux
<linuxfx> help please
<linuxfx> i never use ric
<linuxfx> and cant no talk english
<linuxfx> #ubuntu-br
<linuxfx> help
<linuxfx> please
<v3nd3tta``> what language you can talk then? just brazil - spain?
<linuxfx> portuguease
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<linuxfx> ty so much
<Khaotic> what is a vnc server that is easy to config
<m_tadeu> hi...sometimes plasma locks for a few seconds
<Khaotic> what is a vnc server that is easy to config
<mblackm1> is there any wat to perk up kubuntu on an old laptop (dell c840)
<mblackm1> anyone?
<Khaotic> mblackm1
<mblackm1> yes?
<Khaotic> my kubuntu is on an old laptop
<mblackm1> you have kucid lynx?
<mblackm1> lucid even
<Khaotic> ?
<mblackm1> lucid lynx ?
<mblackm1> i am new to kubuntu from most recently suse 11.2
<Pici> mblackm1: Khaotic wants to know what version of Kubuntu you installed.
<mblackm1> sorry i thought the cut little names were all i needed to know
<Pici> mblackm1: Er, I addressed the wrong person :P
<Pici> Khaotic: mblackm1 wants to know whav ersion of Kubuntu you isntalled.
<Pici> 10.04 = lucid
<Khaotic> oh
<Khaotic> cool
<Khaotic> bbl
<Pici> Okay then.
<mblackm1> wow
<mblackm1> that was fun
<mblackm1> is there any way to perk up kubuntu on an old laptop (dell c840)?
<mblackm1> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mblackm1> no one wanna chime in?
<mblackm1> is there any way to perk up kubuntu on an old laptop (dell c840)?
<mblackm1> is there any way to perk up kubuntu on an old laptop (dell c840)?
<mblackm1> this sucks i am heading back to suse
<harjot> Where are the backgrounds i download stored?? from get new wallpapers??
<jussi> mblackm1: see ya. Hope suse is good for you. (if you now repeat whatever your question was, maybe we can help...
<harjot> Where are the backgrounds i download stored using get new wallpapers??
<jussi> harjot: /.kde/share/wallpapers/
<jussi> err
<jussi> ~/.kde/share/wallpapers/
<harjot> jussi: Lol i just found that out
<jussi> :D
<harjot> jussi: Thx
<jussi> no probs
<v3nd3tta``> !driver
<v3nd3tta``> !drivers
<v3nd3tta``> !graphic
<v3nd3tta``> wtf
<v3nd3tta``> :O
<FloodBotK2> v3nd3tta``: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<javielillo> Has somebody tried successfully the "share" widget feature between computers?
<v3nd3tta``> where are the quassel scripts located?
<slow-motion> n8
<Daskreech> Hello I'm having an issue with the restoration of my network devices on a live USB Anyone has any troubleshooting steps I can run through?
<Daskreech> chuckf: thanls
<Daskreech> thanks
<Lars_G> you know, I gotta give thanks that unity is borked for maverick on my netbook.
<Lars_G> It gave me the opportunity to try the new kde... and it's really good
<Lars_G> So I'm back on my beloved kde :D
<Lars_G> Tell me something. In the netbook plasma setup, is there any way on the activity bar to remove Page one? I want more taskbar real estate for icons, and I don't care about using Page one
<david_> ?
<Daskreech> \o/
<Daskreech> Welkome bakk Lars_G
<Daskreech> :-D
<rehn> I upgraded to 4.5.1 on 10.04 with the backport repository. Now I can't log out of my sessions. Pressing the log out buttons does nothing! Ctrl-Alt-Del does nothing. What is wrong?
<Lars_G> thanks :D
<Lars_G> I have some foobars, but it's expected on a beta
<Lars_G> for example I want to murder akonadi
<Lars_G> And, the system is slightly slower on my netbook, but that's life
<Daskreech> rehn: I think they disabled alt+ctrl+del since it confuses people
<rehn> OK. What actually happens when you press one of the "logout" buttons? How can I see what goes wrong? The only way to end my session now is to kill some appropriate process.
 * Daskreech doesn't have KDE 4.5 :(
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> it's only me or 4.5.0 neither 4.5.1 can't be used yet in 64 bit systems?
<Daskreech> Freddy2: as in it's unusuable or uninstallable ?
<Freddy2> updates seem to be blocked, right?
<Freddy2> i did read something about it in the packaging post of the web, about 4.5.0 and 64 bit systems, but don't know if the problem was related to 64 bit only
<Freddy2> and if i've read correctly there is some kind of problem with dolphing and the way it gets metadata from files in 4.5.1.. it seems to be a bit laggy
<Freddy2> right now that's all i know
<Freddy2> *dolphin
<Daskreech> claydoh: ping
<analex> how do I log on to a wireless in range?
<claydoh> Daskreech: pong!
<Daskreech> analex: There is a network icon in the tray click on it iand it shows the wireless in the area click on the one you want
<Daskreech> claydoh: is KDE 4.5.1 locked for 64 bit systems?
<analex> that's the thing, It's not showing the network tthat is in range.. Ii have my wireless router right beside me, and it's not showing....
<claydoh> Daskreech: locked? dunno, do you mean not available?
 * Daskreech points at Freddy2
<Daskreech> apparently for some people it is claydoh
<Walzmyn> analex: you click the "other networks" option?
<Daskreech> analex: It has enable wireless checked?
<analex> I see disable wireless highlited..
<claydoh> Freddy2: Daskreech I am not aware of it, tho for some people dolphin can lock for a time due to a dbus issue, but it is not universal and not specific to 64 bit
<Freddy2> hmm if i click on "mark all updates" (synaptic) no kde updates are marked, and if i select them manually synaptic tries to remove the current stuff before installing the new one.. i think it means updates are locked, but might be another problem here
<claydoh> Freddy2: can you try with apt-get dist-upgrade to see any possible errors?
<Freddy2> sure
<Freddy2> uff, 10 removes, 25 or so new packets, and a lot of updates
<Freddy2> this is what apt-get is telling me
<Freddy2> this is the output http://pastebin.com/mYvtYTSY
<claydoh> Freddy2: sounds about right, there are a number of packages to be removed as their contents are now in other packages
<Daskreech> analex: Enable it?
<Freddy2> well, let's see if it crashes XD
<analex> since the enable is hot hilighted, wouldn't that mean that it is enabled??//
<claydoh> Freddy2: it shouldn't :)
<Freddy2> errors when processing libqt4-help
<Freddy2> we'll see what happens after reboot (i've forced the install)
<Freddy2> thx for the help
<BigC> I need some help with flash and sound. When ever i visit a website that has flash on it, the sound does not work. The video works fine, but there is no audio. Even after reinstalling flash, it does not work.
<mblackm1> how can i restart x w/o restarting machine?
<mblackm1> ?
<claydoh> mblackm1: restart kdm, ie logout, and in one of the buttons at the bottom of the login screen, you can select to restart xserver
<claydoh> mblackm1: or you can from an alt-f1 teminal restart kdm:
<claydoh> sudo service kdm restart
<illunatic> did adept get dropped or something?
<illunatic> i just did a clean install and it disappeared
<claydoh> illunatic: adept is still availabe in the repos but has not been the default package manager for a number of releases
<mblackm1> ok i asked wrong question
<illunatic> is packagekit default?
<mblackm1> how can i disable the nvidia driver from alternate terminal?
<illunatic> i liked being able to search for packages through the gui like that
<mblackm1> x hasnt worked since i installed proprietary driver
<mblackm1> how can i disable the nvidia driver from alternate terminal?
<mblackm1> x hasnt worked since i installed proprietary driver
<claydoh> illunatic: yes, unfortunately
<mblackm1> nvidia driver
<claydoh> illunatic: try this new one being created by a Kubuntu developer:
<claydoh> http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/08/27/muon-and-qapt-1-0-1/
<illunatic> thanks
<illunatic> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<illunatic> what do i open the APT file with?
<claydoh> illunatic: or try the old-standby synapptiv
<claydoh> synsptic
<claydoh> errr synaptic as another package manager
<illunatic> i just want to install flash player in firefox. it wasn't a problem before
<claydoh> illunatic: you should just double-click a deb file and it will install
<claydoh> illunatic: install package flashplugin-installer iirc
<illunatic> but i can't double click because i can't just download it. i have to open and specify what to open it with because adobe is ghey
<claydoh> mblackm1: srry looking for a link on removing nvidia
<analex> is there a way to get kubuntu to upgrade to a later version??
<illunatic> oic i have to use the older one
<claydoh> mblackm1: one link:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<illunatic> so amarok has alaso been removed
<illunatic> ?
<BajK> is it just me or is KDE 4.5.1's dolphin highly unstable?
<illunatic> my system went from working great to barely working
 * illunatic complains
<MaxDamage> Is a reboot necessary when installing new drivers or just a restart of the X environment?
<claydoh> BajK: in Lucid there is, involving a dbus problem
<claydoh> illunatic: amarok was never removed, still default
<illunatic> hm wonder why it and adept jsut disappear during the upgrade to 10.04?
<illunatic> it's never done that before
<analex> illunatic, how do you upgrade to 10,04? you have to install it from the cd??
<illunatic> yeah i have a 8.10 DVD and have to upgrade from there
<claydoh> illunatic: analex: upgrading from before 9.10 iirc is not supported
<illunatic> o?
<BajK> claydoh: especially when dealing with a large amount of images and enabled preview it tends to freeze quite often, especially if i have split view and drag images areound
<illunatic> wth did i but this dvd for >_<
<illunatic> buy*
<illunatic> heh
<BajK> or sometimes I open an image and then dolphin just closes and that crash dialog appears
<analex> how do I know what version   I have??
<claydoh> BajK: crashes I dunno, temp lockups are known to happen
<BajK> claydoh: well since I upgraded to 4.5.1 it frequently just freezes (when dragging images in split view and having preview enabled and lots of images in that folder displayed) or when I open a wndow it just closes with that KDE crash dialog
<claydoh> analex: you can check KDE version in any KDE help button, or run uname -r to check kernel version
<illunatic> BajK: it totally destroyed my system. hence the re-install
<claydoh> BajK: that is proba the dbus issue
<illunatic> which isn't working out so far.
<BajK> claydoh: weird. and another question. Today i started my PC and then I had TWO klipper icons in my systemtray
<BajK> the old one with that clipboard symbol and the new black and white scissors
<BajK> i closed klipper and restarted it and then I just got the scissors
<CyberShadow> Hello. This is how gitk looks like by default in a fresh Kubuntu 10.04 VM. Does anyone know how to fix it? http://dump.thecybershadow.net/5994b35e40b7db362b13eb9b08ee47fa/0000064D.png
<CyberShadow> git gui has similar problems, so I guess it's a problem for all Tcl/Tk apps
<claydoh> BajK: that black one is an extra "paste" plasmoid, not klipper - you can remove that by right-click on the tray, systray settings - extra items -de-select 'paste'
<BajK> claydoh: it was clipper.
<BajK> It opened the same context menu as the scissors
<BajK> I thought that at first
<BajK> but it was klipper ;)
<BajK> wow I am impressed! They fixed that annoying systray bug where the system tray popup closes because of buggy tray entries
<BajK> How can I prevent kbluetooth of running everytime I start my pc?
<MaxDamage> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BajK> every application offers me when closing to not start again but kbluetooth does not
<claydoh> BajK: uninstall all the bluetooth bits is safe and easy
<BajK> claydoh: is there a less "drastic" way?
<claydoh> I think so, but it isn't drastic if you don't have or need bt
<BajK> ok just removed kbluetooth
<BajK> but it should still be disableable
<claydoh> gimme a sec, I know where to find out how
<analex> :Daskreech
<MaxDamage> Okay, how do I bring back the xorg.conf defaults? I just installed nVidia's proprietary driver, but my grahpics did not work at all. (Black screen, no response)
<claydoh> BajK: agreeed, but it isnt :(
<MaxDamage> Currently my graphics are in safe mode (deleted xorg.conf)
<BajK> claydoh: okay just removed "kbluetooth". Can't KDE - how modern it is -just detect whether I actually do have bluetooth hardware? I think there are 90% of people running kbluetooth without even having bluetooth hardware or knowing that it is runnign
<claydoh> I bet it is more than you think , worldwide - just have to find someone who wants to code something to do this
<claydoh> MaxDamage: the liks you brought up should tell you all you need, iirc I think you need to 'run sudo nvidia-xconfig' to regenerate the xorg.conf
<illunatic> kbluetooth was removed during upgrades for me
 * claydoh eats pizza now
<illunatic> heh
<claydoh> illunatic: you must be upgrading fom unsupported version I bet
<MaxDamage> claydoh: Running nvidia-xconfig caused my graphics not to work :)
 * claydoh really eats pizza now
<MaxDamage> How do I install the nv driver?
<MaxDamage> Usually works really well with my card
<illunatic> yeah as you mentioned earlier, upgrading from 8.10 is no longer supported yeah?
<illunatic> wonder what method i should use to upgrade?
<illunatic> just create an install disk?
<illunatic> guess i'll give that a shot and see the result
<MaxDamage> Reverting to "mesa" driver. Back in 2 minutes. (Hopefully)
<MaxDamage> I failed. :(
 * BajK is really looking forward to Kubuntu 10.10's multitouch abilities. I hope they work well in KDE and not just ubuntu
<MaxDamage> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MaxDamage> Plain and simple, how do I install the Free driver "nv" instead of using Mesa?
<BajK> man, why do queue entries disappear if I filter songs in playlist?
<BajK> if I enter "clowns" and then mark that song to play next, then I enter "metal" for a metallica song, the mark on clowns is gone
#kubuntu 2010-09-09
<BajK> ah it is already postet
<BajK> in bugreport
<DarthFrog> MaxDamage:  nv vs. Mesa is like bread and marmalade: two different things.
<MaxDamage> It is?
<MaxDamage> Still, the "nv" driver worked perfectly before.
<DarthFrog> MaxDamage: If you're using the nv driver, you would also be using Mesa for software 3D.
<MaxDamage> DarthFrog; Right...
<MaxDamage> I don't have any hardware 3D, though.
<DarthFrog> Or do you mean "vesa"?  Video Electronics Standards Association.
<MaxDamage> vesa, maybe
<MaxDamage> Yeah
<DarthFrog> MaxDamage:  You have a Nvidia card without 3D?
<MaxDamage> GeForce 8600 GTS
<MaxDamage> No 3D is available in glxgears
<MaxDamage> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<MaxDamage> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<DarthFrog> Well, it's not the card's fault! :-)
<MaxDamage> I know it's not.
<DarthFrog> That card certainly does have hardware 3D.
<MaxDamage> I'm trying to manually install the nVidia drivers now, you messaged me 3 seconds before I was about to stop kdm
<MaxDamage> Runs Modern Warfare 2 at 100 FPS average ;p
<MaxDamage> So it definitely does.
<DarthFrog> The nv drivers are 2D only.
<MaxDamage> They are?
<DarthFrog> The proprietary nvidia drivers are the ones you want.
<MaxDamage> Okay, stopping kdm and installing it the manual way.
<MaxDamage> I do need to run nvidia-xconfig after I install right?
<DarthFrog> Shouldn't need to.
<MaxDamage> Alright, then.
<MaxDamage> Back in 5, hopefully.
<MaxDamage> :)
<Daskreech> analex: ugh sorry I keep getting called away
<Daskreech> analex: Did you get the upgrade instructions?
<analex> yup...
<MaxDamage> Okay, that was a disaster.
<analex> it seems as thought I have a version of Kubuntu that has been terminated...
<analex> 7.04
<analex> can't get any updates or anything...
<MaxDamage> DarthFrog: It said something about a pre-install script failing, but I told it to continue anyway.
<MaxDamage> Any idea what that is caused by?
<Daskreech> analex: You can't. but you can upgrade
<analex> how??
<DarthFrog> MaxDamage: Not enough info, sorry.
<analex> I'm not gettin' thoses instructions anywhere online..
<Daskreech> analex: Very honestly it would be faster and 100X less headache to install a new version
<MaxDamage> DarthFrog: I'll check the log file that Xorg left behind. ;p
<DarthFrog> MaxDamage:  Is glxgears working?
<Daskreech> analex: do you have your home dir different from your /
<analex> that's why I'm even trying to get a usb-installer program, because I have no blank cds with me now, and I need to install it like now...
<analex> yes I do....
<Daskreech> analex: Ah ok and you need one on Kubuntu 7.04?
<Daskreech> or do you have a windows machine nearby?
<MaxDamage> DarthFrog: Graphics are in safe mode at the moment, so I doubt it. ;)
<MaxDamage> Nope, doesn't work
<analex> no I don't, the windows laptop is in use by my housemate in another room...
<DarthFrog> MaxDamage: The Xorg.0.log file will tell you which driver Xorg is using.
<Daskreech> they can't give you 10 minutes of time?
<analex> lemmie check.... brb
<MaxDamage> DarthFrog: Seems like I'm using vesa currently.
<analex> got the windows laptop.... @Daskreech
<Daskreech> analex: ok
<wubih> i
<Daskreech> analex: Do you have an iso for the new Kubuntu?
<wubih> hi from turkey
<analex> gettin' it as we speak..
<Daskreech> analex: ok You'll need the live usb creator
<analex> on which system?? windows or tis one???
<Daskreech> analex: hold finding a windows one
<analex> ok....
<Daskreech> analex: https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/
<Daskreech> Get that and then you can point it at the Ubuntu ISO
<wubih> i am using mint 9.i have a problem with full-videos
<Daskreech> analex: Do you have lots of data on your / partition?
<analex> umm.... nope.. just installed the kubuntu today...
<Daskreech> analex: Ok you should be ok then
<wubih> türk kullanıcı var mı?
<Daskreech> install the  Live USB creator on Windows
<Daskreech> CLiick browse and point it at the Kubuntu ISO
<Daskreech> the USB stick has to be formatted (or at least have 1GB free) and then click create USB
<Daskreech> You can boot from it and install
<analex> ohhh, so I should install it on the windows system??
<Daskreech> analex: heading on the road should be back in an hour
<Daskreech> analex: install what?
<analex> the usb-creator
<Daskreech> yes
<analex> cool...
<Daskreech> copy the .iso to windows
<Daskreech> make sure you have space on the USB stick and click on brwse in the USBcreator program and choose the kubuntu ISO
<Daskreech> click Create USB and let it do it's thing
<Daskreech> ( you can give it back to your roomate at that point just get them to call y ou when it's done)
<Daskreech> boot up this computer with the USB and install
<Daskreech> analex: Have to catch somewhere I'm gone see you in about an hour
<analex> ok, cool...
<analex> hopefully by then, I'm running the newer version...
<MaxDamage> DarthFrog: The pre-install script seems to deliberately fail in nVidia's installer.
<MaxDamage> http://pastebin.com/kUiCPyQJ
<MaxDamage> Back in a few.
<CyberShadow> Why are Tcl/Tk apps changing their DPI depending on the resolution??
<CyberShadow> At 1920x1200 the font is so huge it's unusable!
<CyberShadow> hmm
<CyberShadow> the "resolution" reported by xdpyinfo changes depending on the screen resolution
<CyberShadow> I think it's a bug in VMware tools :/
<Daskreech> Hello
<Daskreech> hi all
<elijah> I just got up and running with Kubuntu the other day, one thing I can
<deathstroke> hey guys, what command to view what daemons run on my computer ?
<elijah> can't figure out is why whenever I fresh boot or come out of sleep my NTFS partitions prompt me for a password? Any way to always have my partitions online without asking for a password?
<elijah> KdeSudo is the name of the prompt asking for the password
<cjae> why do I getasked for a password on a usb fat32 external hdd?
<cjae> kde 4.5
<illunatic> where are the colors saved to when i customize and save?
<cjae> anyone know why I am asked for password for an external fat32 hdd, I am using kde 4.5, it is an esata connection
<well_laid_lawn> mount needs root permission
<frogonwheels> cjae: though pmount should handle that
<illunatic> if i want to move my color scheme from one computer to another, what is the easiest way?
<cjae> why does mount need permission?
<leinad83> im not sure if system is showing the correct amount of empty space
<Neurotrophin> Anyone know of up-to-date, working instructions on installing nvidia driver?
<cjae> Neurotrophin: propritary
<cjae> !jockey
<cjae> no bots?
<Neurotrophin> cjae: Yes, proprietary...  The ones so I can actually get usable 3D exceleration..
<Neurotrophin> The documentation I found on the web didn't work..
<Neurotrophin> for multiple reasons.. looks out of date..
<Neurotrophin> kubuntu's documentation links don't appear to have any instructions.... reverts over to ubuntu anyway..  Ubuntu has a gui tool for it..
<Neurotrophin> I've done this before so many times.. but.. it changes over time, I guess.. and I don't remember exactly, anyway..
<Daskreech> elijah: you mounted your drive as root perhaps?
<Neurotrophin> Ok... No documentation on installing nvidia drivers.. no way to search mailing list archives.. no one providing any help on IRC..
<Neurotrophin> Anywhere else to turn?
<Neurotrophin> If I install gnome, will that provide the Ubuntu method of installing nvidia drivers?
<cjae> Neurotrophin: no need for gnome
<cjae> what version of kubuntu
<Neurotrophin> The latest..
<CkhiKuzad> is it possible to install KDE in ubuntu 10.04 without the hundreds of ":D i have a K in my name but you might not want to see me while you run gnome but i'm here!" programs that are installed with installing kubuntu-desktop
<Neurotrophin> CkhiKuzad: You can pick the parts you want.. kde base... and go from there...  Just don't install the meta package for everything.
<cjae> Neurotrophin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QByStWMuIW4
<cjae> Neurotrophin: that app is on the menu somewhere under "hardware drivers"
<cjae> easy peasy
<Neurotrophin> ok.. installing flash now so I can see that..
<CkhiKuzad> Neurotrophin, so it's recommended if i do not want the hundreds of megabytes of programs i already have, to install kde-base?
<Neurotrophin> it's not going to eliminate anything you already installed.
<cjae> Neurotrophin: lol
<CkhiKuzad> Neurotrophin, i havent installed anything yet.
<CkhiKuzad> but installing kde-base will allow me to run the WM without the billion apps?
<CkhiKuzad> well not WM, more like DE
<Neurotrophin> CkhiKuzad: then you can just pick out the minimal kde packages you want.. to some level of granularity.. it isn't quite down to the specific application level for everything..
<Neurotrophin> cjae: that video shows the gnome way.. I have never been able to find that app under kubuntu..
<Daskreech> CkhiKuzad: You can. In KDE at least you can tell the menu to ignore all GNome programs (Or KDE programs) I suppose you can tell the menu in Gnome to do the same
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<CkhiKuzad> you can't Daskreech. i've tried and failed on the last 3 releases of ubuntu
<cjae> Neurotrophin: but if your on the newest version I think it might be broken still, but you should be using nouveau which should do all your rendering needs unless you have more than one screen and that might be fixed now too
<phoenix_> can the delay in drag and drop be improved
<Neurotrophin> cjae: nouveau is severely substandard unless just for 2D
<cjae>  Neurotrophin that app is on kubuntu too as I am looking at it right now
<Neurotrophin> cjae: how do i get to it?
<CkhiKuzad> Neurotrophin, this isnt exactly what i am asking. for example, the package Kfoo would be installed by default with Kubuntu-desktop, and Kbar would too. I dont want either of them, would installing kde-base allow me to not install Kfoo and Kbar?
<cjae> Neurotrophin: what, it worked for compiz
<Neurotrophin> CkhiKuzad: it's the base.. you can then add what specific other kde apps you want.. some of those packages have a number of things in them and other have only one app.. it all depends.
<cjae> btw itss called jockey
<Neurotrophin> cjae: it might work for compiz... it won't work (usably) for Glest, for example..
<Daskreech> CkhiKuzad: Ow. You can't install an alternate menu that lets you do what you want?
<CkhiKuzad> dont really trust alternate menus, Daskreech
<CkhiKuzad> they usually suck.
<Neurotrophin> cjae: nouveau driver gives very minimal 3D exceleration support
<cjae> Neurotrophin: ahh
<CkhiKuzad> Neurotrophin, what i have been asking this entire time is, and this is all i want to know. If i were to install kde-base, would the packages that come with kubuntu-desktop be installed? thats all i want to know.
<Daskreech> CkhiKuzad: No
<Neurotrophin> CkhiKuzad: no.. it installs the underlying kde-base...  that's all
<Neurotrophin> cjae: ok.. there's a jockey-kde package.. not sure what the executable is... but it's already installed (somewhere)
<CkhiKuzad> Neurotrophin, so no kopete, no Okular, none of those packages.
<Neurotrophin> CkhiKuzad: no.. just the base... what it says it is... that's it
<CkhiKuzad> alright. thank you
<Neurotrophin> (last I checked.. I highly doubt that has changed)
<CkhiKuzad> Your support is great when someone is asking an incredibly detailed question, but it does make people confused when they just want a yes or no answer for the question they asked.
<CkhiKuzad> anyway, installing kde-base now. thanks for your help Neurotrophin, Daskreech,
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> Not sure what he expects to get from that
<Neurotrophin> cjae: jockey-kde ... I will never forget that, now..  It's downloading the kde driver.. I hope it works.
<elijah> cjae: I am having the same issue with NTFS drives
<elijah> Daskreech: How would I see if I mounted my drive as root?
<OptiplexGX620> Hey, can I set up a USB digital microscope in Kubuntu?
<leinad83> i think my kubuntu is reading me incorrect disk space info
<leinad83> or is reading
<leinad83> whatever
<OptiplexGX620> Or do I have to use Windows??
<owenw> yes
<OptiplexGX620> Booooooo
<leinad83> hahah
<OptiplexGX620> Well Windows sux. C ya ltr
<illunatic> anyone know offhand how to export my color scheme?
<illunatic> i'm very disappoint
<netto> Kubuntu speak via Twitter, with Gwuibber
<netto> ops, i'm sorry, i say gwibber
<illunatic> nobody knows where the colors widget saves it's schemes huh?
<illunatic> not a square to spare?
<Daskreech> illunatic: hMM ?
<Daskreech> illunatic: tried in ~/.kde ?
<illunatic> ah you rock
<illunatic> i should have known
<illunatic> .kde/share/apps/color-schemes
<elijah> illunatic: I am new
<illunatic> elijah: welcome ^_^
<illunatic> how's it goin so far?
<elijah> Pretty awesome!
<illunatic> good deal
<illunatic> what OS did you use before?
<elijah> Except it always asks me for passwords for my NTFS volumes
<DaskreecH> elijah: How do you mount your drives?
<DaskreecH>  are they mounted at boot?
<elijah> DaskreecH: Yeah, mounted at boot
<illunatic> it asks for sudo pass?
<elijah> illunatic: Yeah, "KdeSudo " asks
<elijah> and it is the sudo pass
<elijah> Everytime I come out of sleep it asks too
<DaskreecH> I can kinda understand out of sleep
<DaskreecH> I don't get at boot. is your drive in the fstab?
<illunatic> yeah you can change that in preferences somewhere i believe
<elijah> I have it set to not use a password on resume, for normal login
<elijah> But  that is diff. right?
<elijah> I don't know what Fstab is?
<DaskreecH> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<elijah> The partitions aren't listed in the fstab file
<elijah> So, it says " If a device/partition is not listed in fstab ONLY ROOT may mount the device/partition."
<DaskreecH> try stick them in there :)
<DaskreecH> elijah: but it will be mounted automagically by root everytime the kernel gets woken
<elijah> DaskreecH: Is there a way I can see what they are mounted as in dolphin?
<elijah> I am just wondering if everyone has this problem
<elijah> it would seem that they do
<illunatic> afaik the directory should be /media/whatever
<elijah> k, well this seems to be on the right track
<elijah> oh, I thought it had to be dev/sda5 etc
<illunatic> did you boot with the device connected?
<DaskreecH> elijah: type mount in the terminal
<DaskreecH> you can press F4 in Dolphin to get a terminal
<elijah> Yeah, I only have one hdd in this laptop, two NTFS partitions from my XP and one ext4 for Kubuntu + a swap partition
<DaskreecH> elijah: /media/disk and /dev/sda5 are two ways of saying the same thing
<DaskreecH> One maps to the other
<elijah> Weird, fstab only has the partition paths in comments
<elijah> UUID=3457y7.......
<DaskreecH> With the only exception being that there can only be one (at a time) /media/disk whereas /dev/sdb5 can be reused many times
<illunatic> i love that you can mount other partitions. that is awesome.
<elijah> Ok, this seems that it is going to take some learning
<DaskreecH> elijah: yes Ubuntu uses UUID
<DaskreecH> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<elijah> Thanks for getting me on the right track
<DaskreecH> You can read about it there
<elijah> I will reattempt tomorrow
<elijah> sleepy time in a few minutes
<DaskreecH> elijah: I can give a quick explanation if you want
<elijah> DaskreecH: Sure!
<illunatic> i think you can just sudo mount /dev/sdb5
<DaskreecH> the place /dev holds all your devices
<illunatic> but there is something else you have to do to automount at boot
<DaskreecH> the directory /dev (and /proc) isn't real
<DaskreecH> It's made up when the computer starts and sees what devices are there
<fqhuy> Hi, did anyone try kde 4.5.1 ?
<DaskreecH> but anything that you can touch in the real world like a keyboard or monitor or drive exist there
<fqhuy> last time I tried 4.5 ended up with reinstall kubuntu
<fqhuy> hey, any idea about new KDE 4.5.1 on Kubuntu 10.04
<DaskreecH> elijah: The only problem being that if your computer changes then what was /dev/sdb1 last week could be /dev/sdc1 next week
<DaskreecH> However each device has a Unique ID (UUID) that can be used to pick it out regardless of where it is in /dev
<elijah> k
<DaskreecH> So if you computer isn't plugging drives on and off you can use /dev/sdb5
<elijah> how do my lockes/passworded drives get mounted if they are not in fstab?
<DaskreecH> if you want to make sure that that drive always goes to /where/you/want on boot then you can use the UUID
<DaskreecH> elijah: Not sure I would guess they get mounted by Dolphin cause of your KDE session
<elijah> DaskreecH: K
<DaskreecH> Could be a few things. If you have something that you were working on that 's tied to that drive it would try and call it back when KDE starts since it remembers the last thing you were doing
<elijah> fqhuy: I am running 4.5.1
<elijah> DaskreecH: That would be logical
<fqhuy> elijah: did you see the "blocked updates" in your package list
<elijah> fqhuy: Didn't notice that, all updates worked for me
<fqhuy> hmm
<fqhuy> its strange
<fqhuy> elijah: are you using backports update ?
<elijah> fqhuy: I am just using Kubuntu 10.10 beta, it came with it, I am a noob
<ultimate_noob> Hey all. Does anyone know how to manage color profiles (icc profiles in Windows) in KDE 4.5?
<elijah> DaskreecH: Do you know where advanced user settings is?
<elijah> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-help-here/applications/444061-how-get-dolphin-mounting-drives.html
<DaskreecH> elijah: Hmmm ?
<elijah> or auto mount settings?
<DaskreecH> elijah: you can alt+F2 -> kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<DaskreecH> At least I always find it faster to just copy the line and change it to my drive
<elijah> I will try that
<DaskreecH> elijah: in 4.5 there is no advanced anymore
<DaskreecH> it's all one page
<elijah> DaskreecH: Where is it?
<elijah> I did "sudo blkid"
<elijah> and I have paths and UUIDs now. IS it safe to use the UUID?
<DaskreecH> elijah: where is?
<DaskreecH> elijah: yes of course :)
<elijah> hmm, ntfs or ntfs-3g are options
<elijah> I didn't know ntfs-3g was a filesystem, actually
<DaskreecH> it's .. umm a fake filesystem?
<DaskreecH> Its just a driver for the filesystem
<elijah> DaskreecH: Yeah, a slow one too!
<DaskreecH> elijah: Can't be too careful :)
<elijah> DaskreecH: So, won't it handle it the same either way if it is ntfs-3g vs ntfs? Isn't that how it r/w ntfs?
<elijah> Or is there another driver besides ntfs-3g?
<elijah> Btw, the paid driver from the same company on mac is uberfast
<DaskreecH> no there is probably 4 of them
<elijah> I wish I could buy it for Linux :)
<DaskreecH> You want either ntfs or ntfs-3g
<DaskreecH> if you want to treat it like a normal drive ntfs-3g is the way to go
<elijah> k
<DaskreecH> has more features without screwing up the drive
<elijah> cool, I configured it
<elijah> saved it
<elijah> Thanks for your help
<elijah> Gonna restart , test and go sleepy
<elijah> Cheers
<sea4ever> Hi, I'm not sure what happened but now I no longer get a login prompt at startup.
<sea4ever> In fact I get nothing at all, after the verbose boot messages it switches to a better resolution (all black) with a blinking cursor and just hangs there.
<sea4ever> Any way I could figure out what it's doing?
<DaskreecH> sea4ever: looked in your xsession errors log?
<sea4ever> It doesn't get as far as running X, DaskreecH
<sea4ever> At the part where the services start, like (checking battery state...OK, starting nfs daemon...OK), that's where it stopped
<DaskreecH> sea4ever: ah umm do you get a terminal?
<sea4ever> No actually! The services starting stopped showing up, it's hidden to me for an unknown reason
<sea4ever> No terminal on any VT, ctrl+alt+<x> doesn't work on any f-key
<DaskreecH> sea4ever: alt+ctrl+bkspc doesn't work?
<sea4ever> Hm..uh I could try that
<DaskreecH> or alt+Prntscren+k ?
<sea4ever> Lemme try both, hold on
<sea4ever> apparently it changed the loglevel or something.
<sea4ever> DaskreecH: Any idea why the services starting don't show up? I notice that it doesn't switch to VT7/8 when booting up, it stays on VT1
<DaskreecH> sea4ever: what did you install before you booted down last?
<sea4ever> uhh..nothing actually. If I remember right I turned on the laptop to check the schedule for my next class and to copy off my homework
<sea4ever> and then I turned it off again
<sea4ever> I'm gonna try something else here
<DaskreecH> sea4ever: didn't install a new kernel?
<sea4ever> nah..even if I did I tried the older ones from grub
<sea4ever> same result for all
<sea4ever> Ah, I got it working
<DaskreecH> bleah that's a .. well upstart issue I'd guess
<sea4ever> Ok, here's what was wrong: Somehow it's configured *not* to show startup messages
<DaskreecH> trired rescue ?
<DaskreecH> And you were just being impatient?
<sea4ever> the root filesystem was corrupted (probably because I shut it down in a hurry because I was late)
<sea4ever> and finally, since I couldn't see the boot messages I never saw the 'File system is corrupted, Fix?(y/n)' message
<sea4ever> So I just fixed that from liveCD and it starts up just fine.
<illunatic> i installed some screensavers. how do i get them to show up in the screensaver settings?
<illunatic> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KGLWaterSaver?content=15329
<illunatic> this one
<DaskreecH> might have to install xscreensaver
<illunatic> maybe
<illunatic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=971046
<illunatic> gonna give that a shot
<illunatic> otherwise it might jsut be a mystery to solve
<DaskreecH> Hooray mysteries
<illunatic> DaskreecH: i found an install txt that addresses it http://paste.ubuntu.com/490748/
<illunatic> just need to find my x sessions startup script now
<DaskreecH> whereis xinit might help
<illunatic> yatta!
<illunatic> i don't understand
<illunatic> it's getting far too complicated for a screensaver
<illunatic> why not "get screensaver" like wallpaper and splash?
<DaskreecH> I don't know I wanted to take up maintership of kde-wallpapers to simplify it
<phoenix_> i would like to disable unwanted process, can anyone help me
 * illunatic sighs
<illunatic> why so hard to get the mic working?
<illunatic> does anyone know whic directories relate to the mic?
<illunatic> i have it working on another installation
<illunatic> don't know what i did tho as nothing i recall doing is working yet
<rascranasingha> sobcyzk: do you mean that a little part of the panel can be seen at the edge of the screen?
 * illunatic thinks maybe kubuntu isn't the most business reliable OS
<illunatic> i'm fucked
<rascranasingha> illunatic: what seems to be the problem?
<illunatic> oops
<illunatic> heh
<illunatic> well i have my mic workin on one installation on this machine
<illunatic> i need it working on this one as well, but despite my config so far, no luck
<illunatic> was wondering if i can just copy the config over from the other one?
<rascranasingha> illunatic: what are the different installations?
<illunatic> 2 paritions of kubuntu 10.04
<illunatic> but the working mic partition is only 10Gb and i need it on the larger partition as well
<rascranasingha> Wait
<rascranasingha> does tham mean
<rascranasingha> that you have two KUbuntu 10.04 instances installed on two partitions
<rascranasingha> ?
<illunatic> STAC 92xx chipset,
<illunatic> yes
<rascranasingha> Did You Try The KMix
<rascranasingha> ?
<illunatic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1357412&postcount=23
<illunatic> tried everything here
<rascranasingha> ok i'll see it
<illunatic> last time it was a matter of editing /var/lib/alsa/asound.state so that capture switch values were true
<rascranasingha> BTW.. Why'd YOu Have Two KUbuntu 10.04 partitions? :-)
<illunatic> the 10GB one was to try it out for a while without removing windows
<illunatic> now i've installed over the old windows partition, but kept the 10GB one since it still works and everything is configured on that to work at least
<rascranasingha> Did YOu try that /var/ thingy?
<illunatic> yeah and the capture options show up in both kmix and alsamixer
<rascranasingha> on both the instances?
<illunatic> both of them are set like that, yes
<rascranasingha> I Could Be A Clash Or Something
<illunatic> http://illunatic.greenpirate.org/mic-doesnt-work-on-kubuntu-10-04-inspiron-1501-fix/
<rascranasingha> I'm Stumped As Well
<illunatic> this is what i did before
<rascranasingha> Two Same Systems
<illunatic> but i may have done other things i don't recall
<rascranasingha> Trying to access one device
<illunatic> nah don't think so
<illunatic> i'm gonna try just copying those two files and see if it doesn't fix it heh
<rascranasingha> Did This start after you installed over the Windows PArtition
<rascranasingha> ?
<rascranasingha> :-)
<rascranasingha> illunatic: did anything work?
<illunatic> well i copied over both the alsa-source.com and the asound.state
<illunatic> are there any other files relating to the input device i should be aware of?
<rascranasingha> not that I know of
<rascranasingha> I looked at the
<rascranasingha> link on your forum
<rascranasingha> did you try booting to the instance with which you had problems
<rascranasingha> and modifying the asound.state?
<noaXess> does anybody has also the problem in dolphin that it don't response if any folder/files is doubleclicked?
<illunatic> i just remembered... last time i jsut copied the whole /usr/ directory from the working partition to this one and the mic worked
<illunatic> so it had to be something there
<illunatic> haha
<illunatic> but i was having errors so i don't want to copy the whole thing this time :X
<illunatic> noaXess: yeah
<noaXess> have that since de 4.5.1..
<noaXess> hey illunatic
<noaXess> is there no fix?
<illunatic> because you're only supposed to single click unless you set it to double click
<illunatic> i dunno. dolphin seems to crash easily
<noaXess> illunatic: i have it on doubleclick...
<noaXess> with singleclick no problem?
<illunatic> oh... that's just not right
<noaXess> it occurs also if i right click and select anything, eg. open with kate
<illunatic> yeah but i'm not using kde 4.5.1
<rascranasingha> illunatic: did that work?
<illunatic> rascranasingha: yeah it worked before, but i had to install kubuntu again because there were too many problems since doing that
<illunatic> so i know it's possible to get it working :)
<rascranasingha> illunatic: that's good
<illunatic> perhaps it's the /usr/lib/alsa-lib files
<illunatic> or /usr/share/alsa, alsa-base, alsa-source
<rascranasingha> illunatic: Mabye alsa-base is not the answer
 * illunatic sigh
<illunatic> i think i've found where the problem is, but i don't know why
<illunatic> every time i reboot, the settings at asound.state turn back to false
<illunatic> http://illunatic.greenpirate.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/eaoboaack.jpg
<phoenix_> i am using kde 4.5.1, i feel that there is some performance lag after karmic kola, is that true or i am wrong
<illunatic> any ideas why it is resetting my config instead of using it on reboot?
<illunatic> why is it doing this to me? why?
<illunatic> because i'm overdue on rent and need my mic to work?
<illunatic> >_<
<steveire> Tm_T: Hi. I was away the last few days.
<weasel^> ping
<illunatic> now i have no sound :(
<illunatic> tryin to confure alsa-source
<illunatic> is there a way to roll back to the working drivers?
<illunatic> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<illunatic> cmon there has to be a way to roll back to the working dricers -_-
<illunatic> drivers
<illunatic> throw me a friggin bone says dr evil
<illunatic> i'm looking at them right now in kde control module
<illunatic> they are grayed out
<illunatic> i don't even have alsamixer atm
<illunatic> fuck me
<illunatic> you guys think maybe ubuntu would be a bit easier on a newb?
<frogonwheels> illunatic: yeah you can force a version with apt-get install
<illunatic> are you talkin about sound drivers?
<frogonwheels> illunatic: I'm talking packages..
<illunatic> oh
<frogonwheels> there's a few howtos/FAQs on getting sound working
<frogonwheels> illunatic: you got alsamixer now?
<illunatic> yeah... that's what caused my probs :)
<illunatic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<illunatic> been tryin to get mic working. long story short, my sound no longer works (see general help step 3)
<illunatic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<illunatic> at this point i apparently am not installing the correct drivers?
<frogonwheels> hmm - I've usually found I can get them working without recompiling anything.. what soundcard?
<illunatic> STAC9200
<illunatic> shows up as HDA ATI SB
<frogonwheels> oh, ok
<frogonwheels> I think that's what I got
<illunatic> i didn't let it toss the drivers, so it shows up in the multimedia control module
<frogonwheels> different chip
<illunatic> really?
<illunatic> i'm on a dell inspiron 1501
<frogonwheels> VIA VT1708S
<frogonwheels> ..I'm an ASUS fan. :)
<illunatic> i would love a machine that is proven to get along with more linux distros
<illunatic> seems like everyone with this model has issues of some sort
<frogonwheels> hmm.. yeah - I tend towards Asus & Friends (remembering they use a linux variant for their ExpressGate stuff)
<illunatic> oh yeah?
<illunatic> i'm keeping that in mind then
<frogonwheels> presumably you found the 'capture' section of  alsamixer?
<illunatic> i get i want the hda-codec-atihdmi?
<frogonwheels> yep, looks like it
<frogonwheels> snd_hda_codec_atihdmi,snd_hda_codec_via,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec   is what I have
<frogonwheels> obviously the via 'cause I've got a via base chip
<frogonwheels> gg do some dishes
<illunatic> yeah i thought it was sigmatel because that's what i used when it was windows
<illunatic> or hda-intel because that's what showed up in alsamixer before
<frogonwheels> (that's on our media box - running mythbuntu)
<illunatic> no, i don't want KDE to permanently forget about these devices -_-
<illunatic> i want to use those devices
<illunatic> why such a pita?
<illunatic> do i have to reinstall kubuntu all over again just to get back to default working drivers?
<hawkI> illunatic: From my BSD kernel building experiences, you should be able to get any drivers you want into the kernel, just re-link  (run your kernel make command )and reboot.  Thats what I used to do in 1982 so Linux must be capable of the same.
<janik> hi there
<txwikinger> !question | janik
<ubottu> janik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<txwikinger> wrong one :)
<txwikinger> Anyway.. just ask your question
<EvilRoey> Hello.  I am on Lucid Lynx with a Geforce 9800 GT graphics card.  Out of the blue two days ago (after some update, who knows), the Desktop Effects functionality appears disabled no matter what I do.  'glxinfo' says "direct rendering: yes", so I don't get what the problem is....
<James147> EvilRoey: and I take it glxgears works?
<EvilRoey> Ooh, right, checking.
<EvilRoey> James147:  yes, yes it does.
<James147> EvilRoey: ... weird
<EvilRoey> What's the next check, then?
<James147> EvilRoey: could you try creating a new user and seeing if it works for them
<EvilRoey> true.
<EvilRoey> brb
<EvilRoey> James147:  hey! I created an auxiliary user and found that it's fine over there as far as desktop effects.
<EvilRoey> James147:  so what could cause DEs to fail for my user then?
<James147> EvilRoey: config problem... my guess is with kwin :)
<EvilRoey> James147:  hrm.  But.  Ah well, right. I'll pester #kde
<James147> (my guess, and I could be wrong is that kwin marked a file to tell it that for somereason decided that your comp cannot handle defsktop effects, and is reasing that file to save checking every login)
<James147> i would check ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<EvilRoey> hey all, why would I suddenly lose my inventory of Desktop Effects under the 'All Effects' tab (and DE is obviously suspended), but ONLY FOR ONE USER?
<EvilRoey> that is the question better put.
<EvilRoey> James147:  http://pastebin.com/SZkxVJRD
<EvilRoey> James147:  I moved kwinrc out and let kde build a new one; that worked.  The link shows the diff between the two.
<James147> EvilRoey: well... my best guess would be the OpenGLIsUnsafe=false  (its false on the one that works, true on the one that doesnt)
<EvilRoey> right right.
<EvilRoey> that's what I suspected, too
<James147> (why did i read it bottem up... took allot longer to find that)  :D
<EvilRoey> hahaha
<EvilRoey> I do that too :P
<EvilRoey> impatience on our parts
<EvilRoey> it's our generation.
<James147> i did a search for effects and started at that :)
<James147> EvilRoey: i would be tempted to just delete all the lines that refer to opengl, or graphcs stuff in general in teh same block as that line
<EvilRoey> ah
<James147> (if there missing kde will assume defauts)
<James147> (or should, backup the file as well :) )
<EvilRoey> well it did re-build my kwinrc after I moved it out of the way
<EvilRoey> James147:  true
<EvilRoey> James147:  then the question becomes, what prompted kde/kwin to change that GL setting :P
<James147> EvilRoey: no clue... one failed check probally stoped it from checking (there is no point in checking again if it has already failed... or at least thats probally what the dev thourght)
<James147> EvilRoey: dont know what triped it up in the first palce though :)
<EvilRoey> heh
<EvilRoey> well thanks so much for the advice!
<EvilRoey> it worked!
<James147> :)
<James147> and without deleting all your settings :D
<EvilRoey> so I was wondering, what's with your nick?
<EvilRoey> aye :)
<EvilRoey> I'm glad about that
<James147> dont you love having settings in config files :)
 * James147 now has to find the file responsible for krunner autostarting (or rather not)
<baxeico_> I'm wondering if it's the case of upgrading to KDE 4.5.1 in Lucid
<baxeico_> do you have any problems with 4.5.1 from backports?
<baxeico_> I'm running 4.4.5 from backports
<James147> baxeico_: not personally... well nepomuk search was broken, but seems to be working now
<baxeico_> I read of some dolphin crashes and freezes
<baxeico_> also in 4.5.1
<James147> hasent dont that here... although I think that problem was with the info panel (which i removed)
<James147> (and possibally the tool tips (which are disabled by default))
<baxeico_> James147: did you upgraded from 4.4.5 in lucid?
<James147> baxeico_: along time ago yes :)
<baxeico_> :) because aptitude wants to remove libqt4-phonon, and it sounds scary to me
<baxeico_> libqt4-phonon: Depends: libphonon4 (= 4:4.6.3-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.7.0really4.4.2-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1 is to be installed
<James147> baxeico_: there where a few packages that where replaced
<James147> baxeico_: so it sounds scary, but its because its being replaced by something else :)... or at elast should be
<James147> baxeico_: if in doupt reinstall kubuntu-desktop after, that should pull anything you need (although you shouldnt need to)
<baxeico_> kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package for a clean kubuntu install?
<CaptainCanuck> is it dead in here?
<James147> baxeico_: well, not clean... (it shouldnt remove packages that are already installed but it will install everything needed by kubuntu)
<James147> CaptainCanuck: why would you think that?
<CaptainCanuck> idk, ive never been here before
<CaptainCanuck> im the only linux user at my university
<CaptainCanuck> so im bored
<CaptainCanuck> anyone need help with anything?
<James147> CaptainCanuck: well, this channel is for kubuntu support, if you want to chat join #kubuntu-offtopic
<James147> CaptainCanuck: generally people will ask questions if they have any :) you dont need to prompt them
<powerinside> How to adjust refresh rates of two monitors (in a dual screen config) ?
<CaptainCanuck> What do you see in System>Preferences>Monitors?
<powerinside> I see only 59.9 Hz.. my LCD 's optimal is 60 Hz
<powerinside> I get flickers when i type or move the cursor in current config
<powerinside> I suppose it is due to refresh rate wrongly set as 59.9 automatically
<CaptainCanuck> A change of 0.1 Hz is hardly noticeable, I think your screen flickers for a differet reason
<powerinside> Ok so were do I start?
<powerinside> My gfx is Ati Mobility Radeon HD 2300
<v3nd3tta``> how can i add a refresh rate mnually? it shows 50,0 hz but my monitor says he supports 60 hz as well
<v3nd3tta``> but in refreshrate menu there are only 50 and 51
<v3nd3tta``> how can i add 60?
<powerinside> CaptainCanuck: Maybe should I try installing propertiary gfx drivers on my box?
<CaptainCanuck> doesnt hurt
<powerinside> CaptainCanuck: How can I obtain one? From the official site it doesnt list my ATI mobility radeon HD 2300 in supported list
<CaptainCanuck> System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<slow-motion> hi
<powerinside> CaptainCanuck: Sorry I cant find "admin" in my System Settings UI.. My box is kubuntu 10.04
<CaptainCanuck> Administrators
<CaptainCanuck> Administration*
<CaptainCanuck> hi slowmo
<letalis> anyone here have experience with kde 4.5.1?
<letalis> im having problems changing the plasma theme
<powerinside> CaptainCanuck: I can't find that either! :/  Are you telling me to use terminal?
<powerinside> CaptainCanuck: I can't find that either! :/ Are you telling me to use terminal?
<CaptainCanuck> System>Administration?
<powerinside> Yes cant find
<CaptainCanuck> o nvm, this is kubuntu
<powerinside> CaptainCanuck: Sorry, but mine is kubuntu too!?
<James147> powerinside: run "jockey-kde"  or look for "Hardware Drivers" in the menu (not system settings)
<powerinside> James147: Thanks, but now it says no propertiary drivers installed. Now how should I proceed
<James147> powerinside: does it list availble drivers ?
<powerinside> Nop
<powerinside> Should I try jocky-kde in terminal?
<James147> powerinside: shouldnt make any difference
<James147> powerinside: well, you could maunally install them via apt-get, aptitude or kpackagekit, but I dont know what the ati ones are called :(
<powerinside> Will any general ATI driver for linux work? Or should I hunt down thats specific to my mobility radeon
<realburb> hi, I have a fileserver (smb) and connected to it using dolphin, I can pull files (mp3) from the server to my local disk and play the files, but when I try to open them on the server, I get errors, what is going wrong here?
<James147> powerinside: normally drivers cover a wide range of cards (ie the ndivia-current ones cover mostly all nvidia cards)
<EagleScreen_> realburb: and you open them with?
<realburb> vlc
<powerinside> I am pretty much sure my card wasnt listed in supported lists when I read the release note of the latest ATI drivers for linux on ATI's site.. will it be harmful if i try to install it?
<EagleScreen_> vlc may not support samba protocol
<James147> powerinside: wont be permintly harmful, but trying to load the wrong drivers can cause X not to start (you will get a command ling prompt) you can always loginto that and delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to get X working again
<realburb> well, shouldnt kio make network shares look like local filesystems?
<EagleScreen_> realburb: may be it should
<powerinside> James147: Ok thanks for all the tips.. Im going to risk and try the propertiery drivers
<James147> realburb: dose it work with other placers (vlc isnt kde so probally wont use the kio)
<James147> players ^^
<realburb> amarok doesnt work either
<EagleScreen_> they cannot acess to files across ftp or smb
<realburb> what about smbfs?
<realburb> mhm Ill try it, I may need a reboot, how can I choose a different workgroup?
<JuJuBee> 	I installed nis on my server and clients but when i try to use yppasswd on client, tells me yppasswdd not running on server. Any help?
<Monalisa_Thakur>  guide for nebiw for IRC http://i-am-newbie.blogspot.com/
<Mamarok> Monalisa_Thakur: please no advertising on support channels
<Monalisa_Thakur> Mamarok, sorry
<Monalisa_Thakur> don't gonna put the link again ^_^'
<Monalisa_Thakur> btw is Kubuntu still in alpha 3
<Monalisa_Thakur> i am installed kubuntu 10.10 alpha but buggy ..and looks cool. but now its become OPEN box simple & fast
<Monalisa_Thakur> i remove all kde stuff from it
<Monalisa_Thakur> acually wating for a dist-upgrade when its become stable
<Mamarok> Monalisa_Thakur: please ask questions about Maverick in #ubuntu+1
<Monalisa_Thakur> ok bye guys ..and again sorry for that link ..
<Monalisa_Thakur> ohoo ..
<Monalisa_Thakur> thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> andthe stable version is Lucid
<Monalisa_Thakur> Mamarok, ya i dist upgrade useing alpha ppa of 10.10 from lucid
<glaucous> Is there a way too boot into command prompt, terminal, instead of getting the KDM GUI at boot? I need it this once, for installing NVIDIA drivers (after uninstalling I can't get KDM).
<TSK> glaucous: You could try passing the kernel parameter "single" at grub to drop to single user command prompt mode I think?
<cato37> hello. amule isnt working. it looks like it is trying to load (bouncing cursor) and then it fails to load.  what should i do?
<hish> hello after I update to kubuntu 10.04.1 my x not working and give me this error drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed
<hish> and there is anothere errors all related to i915
<hish> after i do a search about this error
<hish> it realated to vga and kms
<hish> try to load the i915 at boot time
<hish> but it is not workin
<hish> working*
<hish> i know it is a bug in the new kernel 2.6.32.22
<hish> hey guus any help in this bug or wolkarond
<hish> wolkaround*
<TFrog> is anyone here running an intel 8.xx graphics chipset?
<TSK> cato37: First thing to try is try running it from a terminal and see if it spits out any kinda error message which might help you discover why it's not running.
<cato37> TSK: thanx. i uninstalled it, and am reinstalling it in apt-get with the -b command, like with freecol. it is taking a long time though
<cato37> it is in a repeating cycle. how do i stop it?
<cato37> TSK: how do i run it in the terminal?
<cato37> i typed amule in the terminal and got: There is an instance of aMule already running
<cato37> TSK: i typed amule in the terminal and got: There is an instance of aMule already running
<TSK> Hmmm.
<TSK> Afraid I dunno anything about aMule, but perhaps you could try "killall amule" then try running it?
<TSK> "ps -A | grep amule" after the killall would tell you if it's really dead or not.
<cato37> killall amule gives: no process
<Peace-> cato37: pkill amu THEN PRESS TAB
<cato37> ps grep amule didnt do anything
<Peace-> so it would be amule is not running
<cato37> display all 3310 possibilities? y or n
<cato37> amule is listed
<cato37> i typed amule again and got
<cato37> Initialising aMule 2.2.6 using wxGTK2 v2.8.10
<cato37> Checking if there is an instance already running...
<cato37> There is an instance of aMule already running
<cato37> (lock file: /home/theo/.aMule/muleLock)Raising current running instance.
<FloodBotK2> cato37: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cato37> sorry
<cato37> reboot. brb
<cato37> TSK: i purged the last install and reinstalled it over. it is working. thanx.
<TSK> cato37: Ah, right on.  That's good news.  :)
<cato37> TSK: :) have a good day.
<TSK> You also.  :)
<MarkSS> KDE is very hard to navigate
<MarkSS> I need help
<MarkSS> Does Kubuntu not have a Software Center?  Where the heck is it?  How do I find and install new software packages?  I cannnot find any at all and I've looked like everywhere.
<zongo_> Hey Guys, just installed Kubuntu and rebooted. Cant use root in a shell anymore. Authentication failure. I had just used it. Any idea ?
<TSK> MarkSS: Menu > System > KPackageKit is one possible software center.
<MarkSS> TSK:  That just keeps returning nothing when I type any programs I know
<MarkSS> It appears to be very disorganized as well.  Hard to really see anything.  Long lists
<zongo_> I think I found out why (may be:) cant open the KDE wallet thingy
<zongo_> I suppose that stops me from accessing root privileges ?
<TSK> MarkSS: Personally I prefer "Synaptic" package manager.
<MarkSS> Yes, I can't even find that
<TSK> zongo_: sudo command doesn't work?
<MarkSS> I think KPackageKit is horrible and terribly confusing.  Can't even get anything outta it
<TSK> MarkSS: It isn't installed by default.  "sudo apt-get install synaptic" at a commandline will install it though.
<MarkSS> Why isn't this KPackageKit not working?
<TSK> I personally find it easier to use than KPackageKit.
<MarkSS> I got the updates, but can't find anything else
<zongo_> TSK: nope wont let me use root anymore
<MarkSS> Isn't there a Kubuntu Software Center?
<zongo_> the weirdest is that i was using it 5 minutes ago
<zongo_> the kde wallet can't open either
<zongo_> with the password that I used before 5 minutes  :)
<zongo_> I knew I was not alone :)
<TSK> MarkSS: KPackageKit IS the Kubuntu version of "Software Center" as far as I know, but I'm no big fan of it at all.  I much prefer Synaptic.  :)
<zongo_> can I just delete the kde wallet and I suppose start a new one ?
<TSK> zongo_: I wish I knew what was wrong.  Are you in the sudoers group?
<TSK> "groups" at a commandline gives you a list of what groups you are a member of.
<zongo_> nope, I am not
<zongo_> But i was doing  is just type  su then pass to become root
<TSK> Are you a member of adm or admin group?
<zongo_> that worked
<TSK> How about "sudo su" and then type YOUR password instead of the root password?
<TSK> I'm pretty sure the KWallet has nothing to do with the sudo command, although I'm fairly sure KWallet IS used by the "kdesudo" command.
<zongo_> TSK: yep I am in admin
<zongo_> that is really weird
<zongo_> since I logged into my session i did not forget my password :)
<zongo_> and I have been drinking tea all night long .....
<TSK> zongo_: Try "sudo su" and use YOUR password when it asks for a password (NOT the root password, but the password you use to login to your user account).
<zongo_> I connected with root without it asking me for a password
<TSK> zongo_: That SHOULD get you a root shell if sudo is working as expected.  IF that works, then you can use "sudo <any root command>" to run commands as root.
<TSK> "sudo synaptic" for example will run the synaptic package manager as root (if it's installed of course).
<zongo_> thanks TSK for your time. I have another question if I may. I am connected to a display and eveytime i reboot it looses my parameters
<TSK> If I remember right, the actual root account is technically sorta disabled for security reasons.
<zongo_> is it possible to keep my settings alive even after reboot ?
<TSK> zongo_: Which settings is it losing?
<zongo_> the display one
<TSK> Like screen resolution?
<zongo_> scren res on the display and the laptop but also the position
<isaacch> HOLA
<zongo_> and everytime I have to manually reinsert the settings
<zongo_> may be an expected behavior ?
<TSK> zongo_: Hmm...  That sounds like a bit more technical problem there.  Might have to actually edit the xorg.conf file to fix that one.
<phoenix_> how to disable unwanted services like kbluetooth from starting automatically at logon .
<zongo_> may be I wait a couple of years that I can come out of the newbie zone :)
<zongo_> thanks TSK for your time
<TSK> zongo_: Happy to be helpful.  :)
<zongo_> on another subject, KDE is fantastic compare to gnome
<TSK> It's been my experience that the longer you use Linux, the less you want to even TOUCH any OTHER operating system.  :)
<TSK> I've always been a big fan of KDE, although I'm still not sure whether I love or hate KDE 4.  :)
<zongo_> bought this magazine and there was the CD of Ubuntu and on the CD Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu
<phoenix_> TSK: commercial games have stated coming for linux
<zongo_> I tried all and will for the moment stick with KDE
<zongo_> learning my ways around
<TSK> phoenix_: Aye.  Since I started learning various programming languages tho, I've really not been all that interested in playing games anymore.  :)
<phoenix_> tsk i mean to say that linux is getting popular
<TSK> Too many Windows games have been too much the "same-old-same-old" over recent years anyhow.  :)
<TSK> phoenix_: Aye.  I just hope that popularity leads to more-better hardware support for Linux from more hardware manufacturers.
<phoenix_> TSK: that means, corporate support for drivers
<TSK> phoenix_: That's the thing I've been MOST looking for more'n anything else, is more hardware manufacturers to take Linux as seriously as it deserves.
<BajK> TSK: I can just confirm that. I always hate it when I have to stick with windows^^
<TSK> Up until recently it's been up to the hardworking open source developers to reverse engineer new hardware and create drivers.
<elmoa> buonasera
<phoenix_> TSK: i stared using linux for the past one year and now i am programming using qt, i am writing plugins for kopete
<zongo_> I just wish that their would more doc for linux
<TSK> I haven't "had to" use Windows for anything in over 8 years now, and to be honest, I don't miss Windows one little bit.  ;)
<BajK> phoenix_: Oh, I am too lazy to give KDE programming a try. I‘d love to help programming, but I hate C and so, well, I cannot (:
<phoenix_> zongo_: what kind of docs do you want
<TSK> phoenix_: Only QT programming I've done is in Ruby.  Sooner or later I really should take the time to learn some form of C/C++/C#
<BajK> The first experience with Linux was in 1999 with KDE 1.0 :D Where it had this three-dimensional blue K logo^^
<BajK> and we didn't get the tape drive to work
<zongo_> phoenix: well for ex, I just run linux kubuntu and stumbled upon ktorrent
<phoenix_> BajK: my favourite is BASIC, but for linux there are only two versions, gambas and realbasic. its not yet good enough
<TSK> Best KDE ever was KDE3.5.11 if what you like is rock solid reliable stable as a brick outhouse.  :)
<zongo_> looks like a very nice app by half I dont get
<BajK> phoenix_: Basic? Finally I found someone who shares my opinions :)
<zongo_> was googling left right and center but to no avail really
<TSK> ktorrent is uber.  I download ALL my Linux CDs/DVDs on ktorrent.  :)
<BajK> but I'll stick with Lazarus :) Kinda reminds me of visual basic^^
<zongo_> Plus, I was looking for some doc that would explain the basic of linux
<TSK> BajK: Might also want to look into MonoDevelop if you like VisualBasic.
<BajK> TSK: I couldn't get used to it, dunno..
<phoenix_> zongo_: try ebooks
<TSK> zongo_: There's TONS of great docs about Linux and Ubuntu
<zongo_> I did that as well
<BajK> and I can connect to a mysql db which helps me a lot. Currently developing a customer managment system. Because it seems to be an equation, the more expensive a pice of software it the shittier it is to use^^
<TSK> One sec.  I'll see what I can find to get you started.
<BajK> best example: EVERY SAP application
<phoenix_> TSK:  does mono compile the code to native elf format
<zongo_> not that easy to stumble a good one that would be at my level
<BajK> TSK: but I think I'll give monodelop another try
<zongo_> but otherwise, a lot of docs as you said
<TSK> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/free-ubuntu-linux-e-books.html
<zongo_> Linux is just not a straight road
<zongo_> many ways to do things within the linux realm
<phoenix_> BajK: did you try qt
<TSK> Mono compiles to native CLI (common language infrastructure or somesuch) code which is the same thing that .NET compiles to.
<zongo_> TSK: thanks, I did have a look at that website
<TSK> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/
<zongo_> "Written from the ground-up to cover Ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10" says the book
<BajK> phoenix_: yes and it sucks really bad^^
<TSK> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/05/14/free-ubuntu-ebook/
<zongo_> I have just installed v10.04
<phoenix_> BajK: gambas is good but, it is an interpreter based one
<BajK> I also have gambas
<BajK> but I don't like it
<TSK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<BajK> it cannot even use the standard file dialogs
<BajK> and I hate applications that implement their own and so I don't wanna do that
<TSK> There's the best beginner manual I know of.
<TSK> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<TSK> A more direct link
<TSK> That should be for 10.04, too.
<phoenix_> BajK: have you tried realbasic
<BajK> nope
<TSK> zongo_: That last link I posted is probably just the book you are looking for I bet.  :)
<zongo_> let me have a look :)
<phoenix_> TSK: i heard that kde 3.5's performace was better than kde 4.x , what do you say
<BajK> yes KDE 4 is kinda fat^^
<BajK> and I hate plasma :) But anything is better than Windows, eh^^
<TSK> Undoubtedly true.  KDE3.5.11 was not only rock solid stable, but straight up lightning fast.
<zongo_> nice, thanks TSK
<TSK> KDE4 is getting better, but it looks like it's gonna be well beyond 4.5 before it's even CLOSE to as stable as 3.5 was.
<TSK> At least it's not cripplingly slow and constant crash anymore tho.
<phoenix_> TSK:  there is some performance lag of kwin in 4.5, i thing 4.6 will be good
<TSK> The latest 4.5 in kubuntu repositories is running fairly decent, but honestly, KDE4 series is still buggy as sin compared to my old 3.5.11 box that can run rock solid forEVER.  :)
<TSK> I look forward to the day that the KDE4 series achieves that kinda stability.
<phoenix_> TSK: are you still using kde 3.5?
<TSK> I'm sure it will soon.  It's getting pretty close.
<look> TSK, i do to
<TSK> phoenix_: I have KDE3.5.11 on another box that still hasn't been upgraded, but on my current workstation I'm using the latest KDE4 in kubuntu.
<phoenix_> TSK: tried compiz to get some performance, but it crashes
<TSK> I used to use compiz-fusion and for a while I used emerald, but now I just use kwin.
<phoenix_> what is your kde version
<TSK> 4.5.1
<phoenix_> the kde windows decorator crashes when i use compiz-fusion, mine is also kde 4.5.1
<TSK> I haven't tried any flavor of compiz recently.
<TSK> kwin pretty much does everything I need it to these days as far as eyecandy, and I can easily disable it anytime it gets annoying.  :)
<TSK> (Ctrl-Shift-F12 FTW)
<TSK> Sorry.  That's Shift-Alt-F12
<TSK> Shift-Alt-F12 = Toggle compositing effects on/off in kwin.  TOO useful.  :)
<phoenix_> TSK: what do you think about the performance, i feel their is some lag
<TSK> Compared to KDE3.5, KDE4 is still a bit slower on my current machine, but I suspect on a really up to date graphics card it would just positively FLY.
<TSK> You CAN adjust the animation speeds in the settings tho.  Set to "Instant" it's pretty fast even on my old graphics card.
<phoenix_> TSK: i mean to ask the diff between kde 4.4.2 and 4.5
<TSK> Ah.  Honestly, I think that 4.5 is actually NOTICEABLY quicker than any prior 4.x series version on my hardware.  4.4 series and before were visibly laggy.
<TSK> 4.2 was cripplingly slow, and 4.1 was not only slow, but so crashy as to be entirely unusable.
<phoenix_> TSK: how do you set emerald as default for compiz-fusion
<TSK> I think maybe by KDE5 I might be AS happy as I was with KDE3.5.  ;)
<TSK> phoenix_: compiz-fusion is the Emerald project merged back into the Compiz project.
<phoenix_> oh, then how do i change the default windows decorator
<TSK> It's been a long time since I used any flavor of Compiz, but I used to control that with the fusion-tray icon or somesuch.
<TSK> Looks like fusion-icon is still available in the Ubuntu repositories.
<TSK> Pretty sure that's the tool I used to use.
<phoenix_> TSK: i think i installed compiz instead of compiz fusion
<TSK> fusion is the better choice.  All the goodness of Emerald PLUS all the goodness of Compiz.  :)
<phoenix_> ya, i heard emerald is stable
<TSK> It used to be more stable than Compiz, before the projects merged back together into compiz-fusion.
<phoenix_> oh
<weximus> #home
<TSK> Welcome home?
<phoenix_> TSK: system crashed when i used compiz
<TSK> :(
<TSK> Regular compiz or fusion?
<phoenix_> TSK: i have to use kwin now
<TSK> phoenix_: Looks like there is a compiz-kde package in the repositories which might be better suited to use with KDE?
<glaucous> I installed a NVIDIA card (from ATI), and now all fonts are smaller. Is there a quick fix to this, except editing all Font sizes?
<phoenix_> TSK: i tried that first, but it too crashes
<TSK> Brutal.  :(
<phoenix_> TSK: ya
<TSK> I guess we are stuck with kwin for now.
<phoenix_> TSK: :)
<glaucous> Now I just came here, but what's the problem with kwin?
<TSK> No problem that I know of.  A couple of us were just feeling nostalgic about Compiz and trying to see if it still works with KDE.  Apparently it doesn't anymore.  :)
<glaucous> Oh, I see
<Taha_> Hi
<Taha_> I have a small problem
<Taha_> I can't install XChat for some reason
<Taha_> I'm on Ubuntu 10.10
<FloodBotK2> Taha_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Taha_> FloodBotK2: I'm not flooding. :(
<Taha_> Anyone?
<Taha_> Also, FloodBotK2, speaking of punctuation, those commas should be semicolons!
<Taha_> Anyone?
<Taha_> administrator_: You sound like you're willing to help :D
<chuckf> Taha_: you won't install xchat until you at least try
<Taha_> chuckf: I tried to, but it gives me an error
<Taha_> I can't copy & paste the error
<chuckf> then I can't help
<chuckf> maybe try quassel
<Taha_> Quassel, eh?
<Taha_> Is that an image screenshotting utiltity?
<TSK> Quassel is actually pretty slick.  I'm using it right now.
<Taha_> Oh
<Taha_> It's an IRC client
<TSK> It's an IRC client similar to XChat
<chuckf> quassel is a different irc chat client
<Taha_> Ugh
<Taha_> It also won't install
<Taha_> How do I take a screenshot?
<Taha_> And update it to imageshack?
<Taha_> Well
<Taha_> I know how to update
<FloodBotK2> Taha_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Taha_> Oh wait
<Taha_> Nvm
<hsr> Kubuntu 10.04 had a feature to add gnome applets... How can i get that?
<hsr> Kubuntu 10.04 have a feature to add gnome applets... How can i get that?
<e_t_> hsr: what do you mean?
<hsr> e_t_: Apart from widgets, current version allows to ad gnome applets as well
<e_t_> hsr: Where did you find out about this feature? I haven't come across it.
<cjae> how do I extract multiple archives at once? they are not number
<cjae> ed*
<e_t_> cjae: I'd probably open tar in several terminal windows, but that would slow your system to a crawl.
<hsr> How to burn music CDs directly from Amarok?
<bbeck> Does anyone know how to add an application to the panel that is not in the application launcher?
#kubuntu 2010-09-10
<afink> hey guys I am trying to install a .bin file I know it should just be ./install.bin....I already made it executable.  but I get directory not found.  any ideas?
<e_t_> afink: try "sh install.bin"
<afink> oh yeah...duh.  weird...got Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<maco> sounds like a bug in the .bin but... maybe are you sure it should be sh?
<maco> sh is dash on ubuntu
<maco> try with bash
<afink> must be a bug
<e_t_> Does the error specify a line number? If so, you may be able to open the file in your favorite editor and correct it.
<afink> no I wish it did
<afink> its sugarcrm
<afink> its binary so I don't think I can
<e_t_> You're downloading the Fastrack version?
<afink> ya needed a test in a hurry
<afink> I was trying to get something setup for a meeting tomorrow morning
<afink> thanks guys
<e_t_> grab apache and php from repos and unzip the zip file (top of download page) to /var/www
<afink> ya...it works better for multiple instances too...I will later time to smoke right now.
<OptiplexGX620> I did something really dumb... I deleted my current window list at the bottom panel; so when I minimize a windows I can't get it back
<OptiplexGX620> How do I get the widget or whatever it is back?
<e_t_> Alt+tab should still show the windows. Also, the taskbar is just a Plasma widget that you should be able to add back to the panel.
<OptiplexGX620> Yeah, it's a wdget called Task Manager
<OptiplexGX620> *Widget
<OptiplexGX620> nvm
<dk12548> i was on gde. then i installed kubuntu. i was able to go to ubuntu and kubuntu both for some time but now whenever i run linux kubuntu automatically runs pls help
<dk12548> :( also when i use logout. it doesnt turn off the cpu. only display is turned off
<illunatic>  hawkI thank you, sir. i just reinstalled kubuntu heh
<e_t_> dk12548: you can install the package "ubuntu-default-settings", which should change the boot splash, login screen, and default window manager.
<dk12548> ohh kkk e_t_ i am trying and will give you response in a while
<dk12548> e_t_:  i am not able to install that pls tell me how can i install it
<e_t_> Do you know how to open a terminal window?
<dk12548> yes i know that
<e_t_> OK. Open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-default-settings"
<e_t_> It will ask for your password.
<dk12548> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-default-settings
<dk12548> it is giving this error
<e_t_> Hmm. Try "sudo apt-get update".
<dk12548> ok
<e_t_> It completed without errors?
<dk12548> its saying to hit some email addresses
<dk12548> yes
<e_t_> Try the first command again.
<dk12548> same error e_t_
<dk12548> unable to find the package.:(
<dk12548> cant i restore the whole thing back
<dk12548> ?/
<e_t_> What do you mean restore the whole thing?
<dk12548> i mean when i was on windows and something gone bad then i used to restore my whole computer to previous times
<dk12548> as if it was in that time.
<dk12548> its called time machine in mac
<e_t_> Well, you *can* do that, but there's no need, not for this.
<dk12548> ohhhhhhhh really, actually my logon screen is not displayed
<dk12548> ?
<e_t_> We'll try something different. Type "cd /etc/X11"
<dk12548> ok then
<e_t_> Now "cat default-display-manager" and tell me what it says.
<dk12548> /usr/sbin/gdm
<e_t_> OK. That's regular Ubuntu's display manager. When you start the computer, does it come up to a login screen or just to a terminal login?
<dk12548> niether of them bro. when i start my pc kubuntu comes.
<dk12548> no logon screen is displayed
<dk12548> it used to display the logon screen for some days
<e_t_> Do you have auto-login enabled?
<dk12548> i dont know that
<dk12548> please tell me brother
<e_t_> Let's check. Open System Settings and find the Login Screen option. It will be in the advanced tab if you're using <KDE 4.5.0.
<EagleScreen_> so.. do you want to convert all to Kubuntu?
<EagleScreen_> what is the problem?
<dk12548> i opened system settings but there is no login screen option in that
<e_t_> Did you look for an advanced tab?
<dk12548> yes
<dk12548> EagleScreen_: i am not able to see the logon screen
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: what are you trying to do?
<EagleScreen_> ok
<EagleScreen_> what happens when you close your session?
<dk12548> it turns off my display, but my cpu is not turned off
<dk12548> e_t_:  hey it shows an option of login manager
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: be sure you have got kdm installed
<dk12548> what is kdm?
<EagleScreen_> KDE Display Manager
<EagleScreen_> you are using gdm (the Gnome one) right now
<e_t_> Login manager might be it.
<dk12548> i am in kdm
<EagleScreen_> sure?
<EagleScreen_> default.display-manager says /usr/sbin/gdm
<dk12548> yes
<EagleScreen_> run sudo aptitude install kdm
<dk12548> ok just a moment EagleScreen_
<EagleScreen_> if it is already installed, run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, and select kdm instead of gdm as default
<dk12548> k its done EagleScreen_
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: are you in lucid?
<dk12548> yes EagleScreen_
<EagleScreen_> which graphics crad?
<EagleScreen_> card?
<dk12548> nvdia 8400 gs
<dk12548> but EagleScreen_ my problem is that i am not able to see the logon screen
<EagleScreen_> your X seerver may be crashing when you go to KDM
<dk12548> i used to see it till two days before
<EagleScreen_> and what did you do?
<EagleScreen_> what did you chnage?
<dk12548> i dont remember just installed compiz
<EagleScreen_> compiz in KDE?
<EagleScreen_> that is absurd
<dk12548> no actually i installed it in gde
<EagleScreen_> in Gnome
<dk12548> ya
<EagleScreen_> and two days before you saw KDM property?
<dk12548> but i configed it in kde
<dk12548> no i didnt know about it till today
<EagleScreen_> use compiz in KDE is a bad idea
<dk12548> oh so what can i do now? i have made changes in compiz while i was on kde
<dk12548> like i checked the cube option etc
<EagleScreen_> KDE has it own effects
<dk12548> cant i restore it EagleScreen_
<EagleScreen_> may be
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: have you disabled auto-login yet?
<dk12548> no, i dont know how to do that :( EagleScreen_
<Tejyasn> that's the kubuntu room I remember.
<dk12548> tell me EagleScreen_ how can i disable auto login?
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: Systemsettings -> Advanced -> Login Screen
<dk12548> its nothing called login screen here
<dk12548> there is a login manager
<dk12548> should i open it?
<EagleScreen_> ofcourse open what I said
<Tejyasn> So, Something happened to my box this last update.  The whole system is nothing but garbage apparently.  On Startup, BIOS loads, then I get the briefest flash of the KUBUNTU blues and then am shunted to "ash" which tells me that no init was found, try passing init=bootarg.
<EagleScreen_> Tejyasn: it may be a kernel update, did you try another old kernel?
<dk12548> but its not there
<Tejyasn> I cannot get past the "no init found"
<EagleScreen_> there isnt Login Screen icon?
<Tejyasn> nope
<dk12548> nope
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: let me check
<e_t_> Open the login manager, just to see.
<dk12548> ok e_t_
<dk12548> i have opened it
<dk12548> now?
<Tejyasn> @EagleScreen_ I have tried both Ubuntu and Kubuntu Live-CD and neither of them can either run from CD or Install, I keep getting error messages
<e_t_> Do you see a tab titled Convenience?
<dk12548> yes e_t_
<e_t_> Click on that.
<dk12548> i have done that
<EagleScreen_> oh you already were on it!
<dk12548> but enable auto login check box is not ticked
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: so you are using gdm istead of kdm?
<dk12548> no i am on kdm right not
<Tejyasn> While I believe I can install windows, then re-install Kubuntu, I would like to save as much of the HDD contents as possible, and windows wants to format.
<dk12548> tell me something, if autologon is not enabled then where is the problem. why i am not able to see the logon screen
<EagleScreen_> because you ahve autologin enabled in gdm and you are uding gdm istead of kdm
<dk12548> so how can i cure it EagleScreen_
<illunatic> why does asound.state reset it's configuration when i reboot?
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: What's the situation?
<dk12548> any help?
<Daskreech> With?
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm wondering how I can set an audio visualizer as my desktop wallpaper.  Has anyone heard of that or knows how to do it?
<Tejyasn> heya Daskreech.  I did some patching, according to kpac, just some security updates, and now I can't even boot Kubuntu.  I just get an error message of "no init found.  Try passing init=bootarg"
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: you must change it in the gdm preferences
<dk12548> and how can i do that even when i cant login in gdm?
<Daskreech> Ertain: if it's an app just run it as the root window
<Tejyasn> I have tried a live CD of both Ubuntu and Kubuntu, and neither of them can either install fresh or run from CD, both options give me the same error about skipping a certain file set (I can reboot the box and transcribe if asked)
<dk12548> EagleScreen_:  cant i restore my system back to my privios times?
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: the easiest way is to change your default display manager to KDM
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: can You get to bustbox?
<Tejyasn> yes, I am there
<Tejyasn> gah this applet doesn't tab
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: time machine is not available in Ubuntu, sorry
<dk12548> ohhhhhhhhh and how can i do that EagleScreen_
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: oh first of all You get the grub menu?
<dk12548> oh no :(
<Daskreech> can You get to the grub menu?
<MarkSS> I often a window or dialog box up against the top edge of the screen and it will automatically sometimes make it take up the full screen.  How do I disable this feature?
<Tejyasn> one sec, let me start her up so I can follow along.  I'm not fantastically savy with the software side of things
<dk12548> i am a windows geek. but lower than a noob in linux:((
<Tejyasn> ok, Daskreech, what is the grub?
<dk12548> grand unified bootloader
<dk12548> its a kind of boot manager Tejyasn
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: When you are starting up you get a message saying press Esc to see Grub menu
<Daskreech> very early in teh boot. Right after POST
<Daskreech> can You press Esc at that point?
<Tejyasn> umm.. no I don't
<Daskreech> You should get a list of options
<Daskreech> What do you see after post?
<Ertain> How do I do that, Daskreech?  Is it related to the krunner?
<dk12548> so cant i repair the whole thing?
<Tejyasn> Daskreech, I go from BIOS load to a brief flash of the kubuntu load screen, then STRAIGHT to "No init found."
<dk12548> i have a dual boot. i dont want to remove the whole c drive of mine
<Daskreech> Ertain: no the background is a "layer" in X. Esentially a program. You can replace it with any program you like
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: press Esc on the brief Kubuntu Load screen
<e_t_> Daskreech, with GRUB2, it's the shift key, not Esc. (I think)
<Daskreech> e_t_: thanks
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: or esc
<Daskreech> I mean shift
<Ertain> Daskreech: Do you know how I might do that?  Or what the "program" might be?
<Tejyasn> what I see now is....BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) etc
<Tejyasn> Daskreech, that is like trying to time a button press to lightning..
<Daskreech> Ertain: I don't know if you have a "program" You said that you wanted an audio analyzer as your background. If that audio analysis is a program that you hacen run ten yes you can
<Tejyasn> it is literally THAT fast
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: open a terminal
<dk12548> ok. i opened it
<Ertain> Well, it's more like an audio visualizer.
<EagleScreen_> run this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Ertain> I'm using kde4, btw.
<EagleScreen_> choose kdm
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: :0 Ok
<EagleScreen_> and reboot
<Tejyasn> HAH!
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: can You type ls /dev/sd*
<Daskreech> do you get a response?
<Tejyasn> I got the GRUB
<dk12548> ok i have done that
<Ertain> What I need to do is pipe or move that visualization into the wallpaper/background... thingy.
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: ok great :) is there a menu of options?
<dk12548> ok EagleScreen_ i will come back in a while
<dk12548> after rebooting
<dk12548> but one more problem
<Daskreech> Ertain: how are you getting the visulalization?
<Ertain> Hmm...
<Tejyasn> Daskreech, yes there is, I am guessing a recovery mode one?
<dk12548> i dont get any option of rebooting
<Ertain> I think in Audacious.  Though that's just a plugin.
<dk12548> how can i reboot from cli
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: no that takes you to busybox
<Tejyasn> oh
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: how many options do you have?
<Ertain> There has to be something that can output a song in some window. :-/
<Daskreech> Ertain: likely
<illunatic> if anyone wants to take a crack at it http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3113610.0
<Tejyasn> Daskreech, I have 4 "Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.3x-xx-generic"  and the corresponding four "recovery mode" options, and two for a memory test
<EagleScreen_> Tejyasn: have you tried all of them?
<Daskreech> Ertain: You can probably ask in #plasma or #kde if you like
<Tejyasn> EagleScreen_, I am afraid to touch anything at this point
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: try the oldest one listed that's not recovery
<illunatic> Tejyasn: don't be afraid. i had to reinstall 4 times yesterday x)
<Tejyasn> Daskreech, I'm blaming you if I catch on fire....
<EagleScreen_> this is K/Ubuntu guys! it breaks sometimes!
<Tejyasn> ok...
<Daskreech> EagleScreen_: welcome to having a general purpose OS
<illunatic> and other times it never works in the first place xD
<Tejyasn> this does not look good
<Ertain> Can do, Daskreech.
<Daskreech> illunatic: welcome to Linux in that case :)
<illunatic> heh
<EagleScreen_> thanks Daskreech
<MarkSS> For desktop background, what is the difference between scaled and scaled & cropped?  Which is better?
 * Ertain joins plasma
<dk12548> hi EagleScreen_, same problem again
<illunatic> busy today?
<Daskreech> MarkSS: depends on the wallpaper try both choose the one you like better
<MarkSS> 1920x1200 on a 1980x1080 monitor
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: so dont use any of them
<dk12548> no logon screen. one more problem. now on loging me in kde it says that my audio devices are not warking properly
<dk12548> but there is no option of that
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: a tipicla bug when you dont use kdm
<dk12548> what kind of bug?
<EagleScreen_> so now i think you have changed from kdm to gdm? this is strange
<MarkSS> Is there a such thing as Kubuntu Software Center?
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: what's happening ?
<Daskreech> MarkSS: strictly speaking no
<dk12548> no i am still on kdm
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: kdm and kde are not the same
<MarkSS> !kdm
<dk12548> ohhhhhhhhh, what is kdm??
<Tejyasn> Daskreech, the one with the Billy Mays speak says "/dev/sda1: unexpected inconsistency; run fsck manually
<dk12548> k desktop environment?
<EagleScreen_> KDM = KDE Display Manager; KDE = KDE Desktop Enviroment
<Tejyasn> then there is a mountall; fsck / [2769] terminated with status 4
<EagleScreen_> KDM launches KDE, Gnome or any other Desktop Enviroment
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: oh Ok that's better. your file system got corrupted .. somehow
<Tejyasn> O_o
<Daskreech> Oh that's not as good
<Tejyasn> that happens on linux?  I thought that is why I ran away from windows?
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: have a live CD ? or USB?
<dk12548> ohhhhh but isnt there gdm to lauch gde? EagleScreen_
<Tejyasn> ummm.. what about "mountall: Filesystem has errors: /"?
<Tejyasn> I have tried live CD, it's no help...
<dk12548> i mean how can kdm launch gde?
<Tejyasn> unless you have a trick...
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: both: GDM and KDM can launch both: Gnome & KDE
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: what does that mean?
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: I ma not sure which one are you using right now..
<Tejyasn> Daskreech, I cannot install or run kubuntu from the CD
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: uninstall gdm or both of them, kdm and gdm
<dk12548> oh, isnt there any command
<dk12548> oh ok
<Tejyasn> I get errorsm one's a glib
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: on the CD ?
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: sudo aptitude remove gdm
<Tejyasn> mmhmm
<EagleScreen_> and reboot
<Tejyasn> let me call them up and transcribe...
 * Daskreech raises eyebrow
<dk12548> k wait a moment i am doing that
<Tejyasn> Daskreech, want me to try installing or running?
<Tejyasn> I am on the liveCD
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: running
<Tejyasn> Runni ng it is
<Daskreech> wait
<Tejyasn> waiting
<Daskreech> press F6
<Tejyasn> pressed, I have options
<Daskreech> You should get a long list of things at the bottom of the screen
<Daskreech> that ends with a  --
<Daskreech> You can use the left/right arrows and traverse it
<Tejyasn> VERY long
<Daskreech> right
<Daskreech> ok at the end BEFORE the -- put the word single
<Daskreech> then run the live CD
<Tejyasn> after splash?
<Daskreech> Right
<Tejyasn> so single -- ?
<Daskreech> right
<Tejyasn> ok... running
 * Daskreech waits anxiously
<Tejyasn> ok.. lets try his again, making sure "single" is written in.
<Daskreech> No what happened?
<elijah> How does KDESudo differ from sudo
<elijah> Daskreech: Hia
<Daskreech> elijah: it's tuned for Gui elements which can touch more files than a command line client will
<elijah> Daskreech: thx
 * Tejyasn` grumbles
<Tejyasn`> it's actually loading..
<Tejyasn`> @Daskreech I have a desktop!
<dk12548> ok EagleScreen_ thanks. now i can  seee the login screen but still my second problem persist
<Daskreech> :-) Dirty CDs are the bane of my now floppy less exsistence
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: Bleah :)
<Daskreech> ok open a Konsole
<dk12548> when i logout. it simply show a black screen
<Tejyasn`> Opened
<dk12548> it doesnt logout me :(
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: ls /dev/sd*
<Tejyasn`> Daskreech, there is a shiny penny in it for you of I don't have to re-install my drivers XD
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: can you read anything in the black screen?
<Tejyasn`> or my unending graditude and the name of my first child.. <_<
<Tejyasn`> ok
<Daskreech> !paste | Tejyasn`
<ubottu> Tejyasn`: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dk12548> no there is nothing just the cursor keep on blinking EagleScreen_
<Tejyasn`> umm.. there is only one line "/dev/sda    /dev/sda1   /dev/sda2   /dev/sda5"
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: and how do you return to the Desktop?
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: Oh the only thing on this computer is Linux?
<Tejyasn`> mmhmm
<dk12548> i restared my computer manually
<Tejyasn`> I am using another computer to talk to y'all
<Daskreech> I realise
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: next time try Ctrl + Alt + Del
<Daskreech> but that computer doesn't have windows etc ?
<Tejyasn`> nope
<Daskreech> EagleScreen_: I think that's disabled
<dk12548> to restant?
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: Ok try sudo fsck /dev/sda[15]
<Tejyasn`> can do
<Daskreech> actually type in [15]
<Tejyasn`> fsck [space] /dev?
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: space yes
<dk12548> EagleScreen_:  strl+alt+del for restart?
<Tejyasn`> ...
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: yes, Ctrl + Alt + Del
<dk12548> EagleScreen_:  ok but what about the problem?
<dk12548> i am not able to logout
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: I think your X server is crashing when you logout
<dk12548> oh what is an X server?
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: not sure if compiz or whatever you installed is the cause
<EagleScreen_> your X server is the software which allow KDE, Gnome and so to run
<dk12548> hmmmm ubuntu people should include time machine :(
<EagleScreen_> yes, they should
<dk12548> oh ok EagleScreen_
<Tejyasn`> Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491345/
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: do you plan to use Gnome again?
<dk12548> so what i should do for that
<dk12548> yes of course
<Daskreech> dk12548: Your X server provides you windows and mouse control
<dk12548> i want both desktops
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: at least try uninstalling compiz
<Tejyasn`> that does not look healthy
<dk12548> ok EagleScreen_
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: no that's fine
<dk12548> and how?
<Tejyasn`> oh...
<Daskreech> you can't fsck swap
<Daskreech> so it's telling you that
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: sudo apt-get remove compiz-core
<Tejyasn`> it's not fscked up?
<Tejyasn`> sorry.... I saw the pun and had to take it
<Daskreech> ok sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<illunatic> ahahaha i fixed my mic
<illunatic> wasn't plugged in
<illunatic> jk
<Daskreech> illunatic: whoooot :)
<Tejyasn`> sudo-ing
<illunatic> i had to highlight capture in alamixer and press spacebar tho
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: :-) swap is always fscked up It's supposed to be
<illunatic> that was it.
<illunatic> ^5
<dk12548> EagleScreen_: ok i have done it.
<dk12548> should i try to logout now?
<EagleScreen_> dk12548: try rebooting
<dk12548> ok
<EagleScreen_> and logout
<dk12548> wait
<dk12548> brb
<elijah> Hey gang, I am relatively new to Kubuntu and am always getting "The application 'KDE Daemon' has requested to open the wallet 'kdewallet'" when I logon for the first time. This thread is my issue http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1268434.html - I installed wicd like it suggested but it doesn't seem to be replacing network manager with itself and I am still getting the password nag. When installing wicd, it did say I needed to
<Tejyasn`> Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491346/
<Tejyasn`> I assume yes?
<Daskreech> no
<Daskreech> look at the date
<Tejyasn`> oh..
<Daskreech> it thinksthe day is mar 14
<Tejyasn`> ... and it says less than a day?
<Tejyasn`> so I'll type "n" then
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: what's it doing now?
<Tejyasn`> ok... pasting
<Tejyasn`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491348/
<Daskreech> Yeah fix that
<Tejyasn`> Deleted inode 150540 has zero dtime. fix<y>?
<Tejyasn`> and it fixed three others
<Daskreech> Yeah
 * Daskreech brings up having your /home partition away from / at this point
<Tejyasn`> we'll get to good houskeeping later XD
<Tejyasn`> ok, long line of fixes, and then "Inode 408290 has a[n] extra size (46933) which is invalid. Fix<y>?"
<Tejyasn`> that's me fixing the grammar
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: ha ha submit a patch :0
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> yes fix it
<Tejyasn`> .... I WOULD submit a patch, just for that too...
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: nothing at all stops you from doing that
<Tejyasn`> 408292 is the same error, fix?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Tejyasn`> 408295 has imagic flag set. Clear?
<Daskreech> ah,, ummm ... ok sure
<Tejyasn`> O-o
<Tejyasn`> yes or no here....
<Tejyasn`> should I just fix all extra size errors?
<Daskreech> yes
<Daskreech> I've not heard of the imagic flag before
<Tejyasn`> well I got another one for ya.  Fixing?
<Daskreech> but I've more trust in the fsck fixing code acumen than their grammar
<Tejyasn`> heh
<Daskreech> yes I'm not sure what it is but I trust they will do the right thing here
<Tejyasn`> that's a lot of trust
<Daskreech> there will be a directory named lost+found with the files that were "fixed" when done so you can go back and second guess them later if you like
<Tejyasn`> 408290 has a bad extended attribute block 188096, Clear?
<Tejyasn`> oh.. nice...
<Daskreech> Yeah
<Daskreech> Yes you can clear it
<Tejyasn`> wow.. this one is full of win...  408290 i_size is 628684438487780, should be 0, Fix?
 * Tejyasn` fixes with a shrug since you can review them later
<Tejyasn`> Daskreech, what about a compression flag on a filesystem without compression support, clear?
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: ha ha I know that file
<Tejyasn`> O_o
<Daskreech> clear that
<Tejyasn`> ok
<Daskreech> your hard drive got messed up
<Tejyasn`> looks like it...
<Tejyasn`> also fixing i_size and i_blocks should be 0 errors..
<Tejyasn`> and clearing all compression flags, I guess
<Tejyasn`> ooh.. new one. 408295 has index fl flag but is not a directory,  Clear HTree index?
<Daskreech> yes
<Daskreech> that would be interesting to play with though :)
<Tejyasn`> clearing
<Tejyasn`> how interesting?
<Daskreech>  I'd keep that and play with it but then that doesn't help you at all
<Tejyasn`> hehehe
<Tejyasn`> clear all HTree errors?
 * Tejyasn` got another one... <_<
<Daskreech> If it's not a directory yes
<Tejyasn`> they say it's not so...
<Tejyasn`> and I found illegal blocks too...
<Tejyasn`> clearing, I assume
<Daskreech> You can't do anything with them so yes
<Tejyasn`> but there are too many illegal blocks, it wants to clear the whole inode...
<Daskreech> that might mean file loss but at this point you can go with it
 * Tejyasn` winces
<Tejyasn`> there is nothing I can really do about it, is there?
<Daskreech> It's far more likely it's some system file
 * Tejyasn` hopes and clears
<Daskreech> There is but go with it for now you can rebuild if it's really bad
<Tejyasn`> what CAN be done, because it just happened again
<Daskreech> You can try and move the inodes yourself. You really don't have enough of an idea as to how Linux file systems are organized to make that call
<Tejyasn`> no I do not..
<Daskreech> I can assure you that I've only ever had two drastic failures when jsut letting the fsck fix it and both of those the hard drive it self was failing so I can't really blame the file system
<Daskreech> It did what it could
<Daskreech> and I've had to fix dozens of servers and hard drives failing
<Tejyasn`> ... you are failing to inspire me with hope here...
<Daskreech> If you really didn't want to agonize over it (I've been where you are) you can pass a -y to fsck
<Daskreech> and it will fix anything that it thinks is fixable and leave anything that it can't
<Daskreech> then you get a glass of water and reboot
<Tejyasn`> nice..
<Tejyasn`> hey... I got to pass2
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: :-)
<Daskreech> hopefully this should be easierr
<Tejyasn`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491355/
<Tejyasn`> the funny thing is, wine had been giving me issues for a while lately, on the updates side..
<Tejyasn`> so clearing that, ja?
<Daskreech> ha ok
<Daskreech> II've not seen one that specific in a while :)
<Tejyasn`> a plasma-desktop.tmp file sounds safe?
<Tejyasn`> it's in /tmp
 * Tejyasn` just clears unless she feels worried, howabouts?
<Tejyasn`> ok.. what if it's in /.ecryptfs ?
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: yes
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: you can reencrypt as long as you have your password
<Tejyasn`> ok
 * Daskreech doesn't like encrypted directories
<Tejyasn`> which I should have...
<Daskreech> You have yours encrypted?
<Tejyasn`> some... <_<
 * Tejyasn` is a privacy nut.. even on her own systems
<Daskreech> okie :)
<Daskreech> but then you have to be careful about backups
<Tejyasn`> ok.. got to pass 3, where we have "unconnected directory inode 408305 (...) I should connect this to the lost+found, ja?
<Daskreech> You can lock yourself out of your own stuff pretty easy with proper encryption
<Daskreech> and being open source there is no secret backdoor back in
<Tejyasn`> already done that many a time XD
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: yep
<Tejyasn`> Block Bitmap differences need to be fixed?
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: Ha ha I rely on peole like you
<Tejyasn`> hehehe
<Daskreech> sure that shouldn't be an issue of anything
<Tejyasn`> no you don't... I make multiple hardcopies
<Daskreech> hmm?
<Daskreech> that's not what I meant :)
<Tejyasn`> ok... after a few more bitmap fixes, and some wrong counts... I am back to normal... why do I feel like I just defragged?
<Tejyasn`> and by normal I mean ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Tejyasn`> oh.. you mean on being really good at breaking things?
<Tejyasn`> ok.. so...
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: I meant that we need people who are concious of privacy enough to ensure it's a priority
<Tejyasn`> ah..
<Daskreech> I'm wary about it online but not enough on local machines
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: want to do a fire test?
<Tejyasn`> when in doubt, encrypt, shred, and EMP
<Tejyasn`> sure..
 * Tejyasn` gets a lighter?
<Tejyasn`> or am I trying to boot my poor box on HDD?
<Daskreech> press up and run the command again
<Tejyasn`> oh.. that
<Tejyasn`> ... sudo fsck /dev/sda1?
<Tejyasn`> if I do that I get a warning about sda1 being mounted... a really big textbased warning
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: umm
<Daskreech> cancel
<Daskreech> type mount
<Daskreech> type mount | grep sda1
<Tejyasn`> I get /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodevmuhelper=hal)
<Tejyasn`> what did I break?
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: Nothing :)
<Daskreech> type sudo umount /media/disk
<Daskreech> Tejyasn`: hi again
<Tejyasn> heya, Daskreech..
<Daskreech> you can press up to get back the fsck command and run it again
<Tejyasn> stupid lags and pings..
<Daskreech> :-)
<Tejyasn> e2fsck 1.14.11 (march 14th) /dev/sda1 is mounted
<Tejyasn> should I not be on the liveCD for this? <_<
<Daskreech> wait
<Daskreech> aren;t you on the live cd?
<Tejyasn> I am..
<Daskreech> ls /media/disk
<Tejyasn> ok
<Daskreech> do you get a list of directories
<Tejyasn> yes
<Daskreech> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Tejyasn> sudo: unmount: command not found
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: look what i wrote
<Tejyasn> oh..
<Tejyasn> stupid n
<Tejyasn> ok
<Tejyasn> fsck that fscker?
<Daskreech> yes
<Daskreech> Worst named command ever
<Daskreech> to save one keystroke they made it the most obtusely named command
 * Tejyasn does her best impersonation of a midget paranormal expert
<Tejyasn> This /dev/sda1 is clean
<Tejyasn> and if anyone gets that reference, you are as big a dweeb as I am..
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: are you running from the police?
<Tejyasn> no.. I am not a small medium at large
<Daskreech> curses
 * Tejyasn smiles
<Tejyasn> ok.. so now that she reports as clean.... NOW I can try to boot/salvage her?
 * Daskreech was going to have fries with that and supersize
<Tejyasn> hehehe
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: please do
<Tejyasn> ok
<Daskreech> My mother is almost done talking to me so I can go home :)
<Tejyasn> home is always good
<Daskreech> uses the same letters on a phone pad too
<Tejyasn> though I feel that home is where the heart is, and my heart is always over the next horizon,,,
<Daskreech> ~ is where the <3 is
<Daskreech> I need that on a shirt
<Tejyasn> ~/ sweet ~/ ?
<Tejyasn> so what was I doing there? defragging and drive-cleaning?
 * Daskreech was going to one up that but
<Daskreech> Tejyasn: No fixing inode information for the file system on top of it
<Tejyasn> oh...
<Daskreech> Essentially something bad happened
<Tejyasn> O_O
<Daskreech> I can explain if you like
<Tejyasn> I am SO naming my first child after you... if I ever have children..
<Tejyasn> or a fish... I cna do a fish
<Tejyasn> please?
<Daskreech> Please can you name your fish?
<Tejyasn> sure.. I'll get another betta and name it "Daskreech, Saviour of my Ass"
<Daskreech> Yay :-)
<Tejyasn> so what happened there? feel free to drop it in PM if you want
<Daskreech> no more people can learn here
<Tejyasn> bah..
<Tejyasn> people learning.. it's like teaching the serfs how to read..
<Tejyasn> well. actually.. gimme asec as I am gonna try to see you all from the glory of my revived laptop
<Daskreech> hooked on fonik
<Daskreech> You presume a lot :)
<Tejyasn> yes I do ^_^
<nymphaeaceae> ok... I'm here.. closing the other one
<Daskreech> nymphaeaceae: Oh hi it's you :)
 * Daskreech waves
<nymphaeaceae> yeah.. I usually go by Tej on IRC, but.. I decided to have a second name too.... the humble nymphaeaceae
<Daskreech> ok so in UNIX each actual file is given a unique number called an inode
<nymphaeaceae> ok
<Daskreech> when the OS is doing anything it does it on the inode level
<nymphaeaceae> like SSC
<Taha__> Hi everyone
<Taha__> I'm having a major problem
<Daskreech> sort of like when you are doing anything the OS sees you as a UID
<Daskreech> but you see yourself as say jenny
<Daskreech> Taha__: hi
<nymphaeaceae> ok
<Taha__> Hi
<Taha__> Well, the problem is that fact that when I started up Ubuntu today,
<Taha__> All I got was a black screen, greeting me with a request of my user's account & password
<Taha__> So I enter my username & password, and it grants access to the commandline
<Daskreech> Taha__: and you logged in?
<Taha__> Yes, successfully
<Taha__> I try to use the command: startx
<Taha__> But I get an error
<Taha__> saying that no screens were found
<Taha__> and that there is something wrong with fglrx
<Daskreech> nymphaeaceae: now when you look at files you see a name and a position. that's all irrelevant to the OS
<Daskreech> nymphaeaceae: in fact you can have multiple files with multiple names all be the same file as long as they point at the same inode
<Daskreech> Taha__: what's wrong with fglrx?
<Taha__> Umm, it says something is corrupted I believe
<nymphaeaceae> ok....
<nymphaeaceae> so what I see is a placeholder for what the OS sees.
<Daskreech> nymphaeaceae: right you see a name all the real info is in the inode which ... you can see if you want.
<Daskreech> try ls -i
<nymphaeaceae> <_<
<nymphaeaceae> that sounds scary
<Daskreech> Taha__: anything more descriptive?
<Taha__> Umm, I'm trying to find someone with a similar problem
<Taha__> I've found this threadL
<Taha__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=7b2a614a14c5b2f1d394f674d049bbcd&t=1566254&page=2
<Daskreech> nymphaeaceae: It's not as long as you aren't looing at it all the time
<Taha__> Very similar to my problem
<Taha__> I'm currently reading it
<FloodBotK2> Taha__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nymphaeaceae> so those numbers I see next to the entries are the inodes?
<Taha__> Daskreech: Is there any way I can uninstall fglrx without accessing Ubuntu's gui?
<Daskreech> Taha__: certainly
<Taha__> Forgive me for my linux-noobiness, but this is my second time installing Ubuntu
<Daskreech> nymphaeaceae: Yes
<Taha__> Is it something like:
<Taha__> apt-get remove fglrx?
<Daskreech> hence when fixing it saying inode 40963 has a wrong size
<Taha__> sudo apt-get remove fglrx?
<Daskreech> If you installed it with apt-get then yes
<Taha__> How do I know what to write after remove?
<nymphaeaceae> oh I see... the things I learn from you guys!
<Taha__> I believe it's called the package name?
<Taha__> How do I list all packages?
<Taha__> apt-get list?
<Taha__> And if I uninstall fglrx, do you think I'll be able to revert to the system drivers?
<Daskreech> nymphaeaceae: so fsck goes to the inode level then it replays what has happened with the files (there is a note made for all changes to any inode) and compares with what the actual inode says happned
<Daskreech> Taha__: apt-cache search nvidia
<Taha__> Actually, I'm using an ati 5770
<Daskreech> Taha__: Yes you will if you uninstall it
<Daskreech> >_<
<Taha__> I'll just replace nvidia with ati
<Daskreech> Taha__: I can see that not working :)
<Taha__> Dang
<nymphaeaceae> .... that is... stupidly smart!  and such a simple command behind it too.. though they should change the command word for it..
<Taha__> I wish I can dump the logs or something
<Daskreech> nymphaeaceae: Why?
<Daskreech> filesystemcheck is too long
<Daskreech>  fsck is just about right
<Taha__> brb. going to restart & attempt again
<Daskreech> Taha__: Yo ucan dump the logs
<Taha__> Does it automatically dump?
<nymphaeaceae> but fsck.... is... too fscking close to other words XD
<Taha__> Or do I manually do it?
<Daskreech> I don't know which logs are you looking for?
<Taha__> Well, the screen logs
<Taha__> I get an error in white text on the screen
<Taha__> In command
<Taha__> Is there any way I can dump that text?
<nymphaeaceae> but then again, you tend to only think of fscking when your system is fscked..
<Taha__> If it's automatic, then I can just fetch it right now from Windows
<Taha__> ok
<Taha__> umm
<Taha__> brb
<Daskreech> nymphaeaceae: good point
<Daskreech> nymphaeaceae: who | grep -i blondie | talk; gawk; nice; date; cd ~; wine; talk; grep; touch; unzip; touch; strip; gasp; finger; gasp; mount; fsck; more; yes; fsck; gasp; umount; make clean; make mrproper; sleep
<Daskreech> Taha__: try /var/log/system.log
<nymphaeaceae> ....
<nymphaeaceae> I think I am in love...
<illunatic> too bad
<Daskreech> love: command not found
<illunatic> heh
<nymphaeaceae> hehehe
<illunatic> hah that's pretty good
<nymphaeaceae> well.. I promise to name my next fish after you, Daskreech... *hugs warmly*
 * Daskreech hugs nymphaeaceae
<illunatic> haha
<Daskreech> bettas kinda look like me too
<Daskreech> largely flamboyant
<nymphaeaceae> hehehe
<nymphaeaceae> thanks for the help... and... wel..
<Daskreech> the fscking ?
<Daskreech> well the fscking lesson
<Daskreech> I kinda just was there during the fscking
<nymphaeaceae> I hope I never have to see you here again, but if I have to be here... I wouldn't have anyone help with fscking other than you
<Daskreech> \o/
<Daskreech> yes;yes;yes
<nymphaeaceae> hehehe
<nymphaeaceae> you take care ^_^
<Daskreech> You too
<elijah> Help! I tried adjusting the min/max width of the bottom taskbar panel and now plasma-desktop is unresponsive and i have to force close it thouugh task manager. How can I reset whatever I did back to spec? I can access dolphin and all programs through Krunner.
<elijah> The right side of the bottom taskbar panel just flickers and I cannot right click it to get to the settings to change it back.
<Daskreech> elijah: open konsole
<elijah> A restart did not resolve it
<elijah> k
<Daskreech> mkdir plasmabkp
<elijah> k
<Daskreech> kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 10 && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/plasmabkp && plasma-desktop
<elijah> it was already quit
<elijah> should i start it again?
<Daskreech> Nope
<Daskreech> just take off the kquitapp and sleep sections
<elijah> so just mv and after?
<elijah> i have files in my backup folder now
<elijah> Daskreech: Nice!
<Daskreech> elijah: :)
<elijah> K, it recreated, thanks soo much!
<Daskreech> elijah: nice eh?
<elijah> Daskreech: Beats reinstalling Kubuntu! :)
<Daskreech> doesn't it? :0
<Daskreech> Linux is incredibly resiliant
<Daskreech> (though a number of times it doesn't beat a reinstall)
<elijah> Daskreech: Yeah, I can see that
<elijah> happening
<elijah> btw, I got close with fsuck last night
<elijah> It mounted one partition but not the other
<elijah> maybe tomorrow I will try again
<elijah> Nite!
<Daskreech> night
<dan_l> can anybody think of a program that will let you mess with programs that launch on startup?
<James147> dan_l: what are you trying to do?
<dan_l> james147:  get googsystray to run at boot
<dan_l> I can set it in the programs preferences
<dan_l> but I think it needs sudo?
<James147> dan_l: then system settings > advanced > autostart (for kde 4.4)
<dan_l> I tried it.  Googsystray just crashes on startup
<James147> dan_l: does it launch manually?
<dan_l> yup
<dan_l> I just launched it now
<dan_l> manually
<dan_l> but on start up
<dan_l> it just throws an error message
<FloodBotK2> dan_l: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> (as a user? (ie not as root?)
<dan_l> As a user.  I just run it from cri
<James147> hmm
<dan_l> errr----you know.  the launcher thingamabob keystroke thingy
<James147> what error does it give?
<dan_l> You know, I'm not sure?  It's a massive window.  It won't fit on the single monitor.
<dan_l> it points to a couple of files and says bad permissions.  It points to the actual googsystray file too
<James147> hmm, how did you install it?
<elijah> Is there a way to bind super + my function sleep (f5) key to sleep the computer?
<elijah> super + f5 = sleep
<elijah> easily?
<dan_l> james147:  it's not in the installer.  I downloaded and followed the instructions.
<dan_l> Elijah:  try your keystroke launcher and type 'sleep'
<James147> dan_l: downloaded from where?
<dan_l> james147:   sourceforge (http://googsystray.sourceforge.net/)
<James147> dan_l: not sure why it wont auto launch sorry,
<dan_l> james147:  quite all right.  I appreciate it.
<dan_l> I really think it's a permissions issue
<James147> dan_l: most likly :) but I am to tired to figure out what it wonts :)... if your just intrested in the gmail part you could try the gmail widget (http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/gmail-plasmoid?content=101229)
<dan_l> NOOOOO I NEED MY GCALS AND GVOICE AND GREAD AND GDOCS
<dan_l> I'm totally google addicted.  If kontact would play nice w/ everything but voice, I could deal with it
<James147> dan_l: what version of kde are you using?
<dan_l> errr---the one that comes stock w/ 10.04.  is that 4p4?
<James147> 4.4.2 is the default
<dan_l> that's it then.  I just installed this the other day.
<James147> dan_l: hmm, last I tryed I managed to get contacts working with akonadi...
<dan_l> It worked pretty well?
<dan_l> I had all sorts of problems with mails being read and unread
<James147> i got a list of contacts up :) didnt really try much else though (dont use the PIM stuff yet)
<James147> dan_l: :S
<tweakedeh> hello, hello, is there anyway I can change the icons in the system tray?
<James147> havnt tryed syncing gmail yet,
<James147> tweakedeh: what kde version?#
<dan_l> james147:  maybe I'll try it this weekend and let you know what I find.
<tweakedeh> James147: im on kde 10.4
<James147> dan_l: note that upgrading to 4.5.1 might help
<dan_l> that sounds scary.
<James147> tweakedeh: heh, i am only on kde 4.5 :) , you mean kubuntu 10.04?
<dan_l> Did I mention this was the worst linux install I had since gutsy?
<tweakedeh> James147: lol yes
<James147> dan_l: really why?
<dan_l> I remember my gutsy install.  5 days to solve the broadcom wifi problem.  Ironically, just today they open sourced those drivers.
<tweakedeh> James147: I'm not sure how to tell but I think its 4
<dan_l> Err this one went bad due to partitioning.
<dan_l> Previously, it was just "largest continuous free space".  That option is gone.  So I had to manually do the parts which had some bad results
<James147> tweakedeh: my guess is 4.4 :)  ... hmm, they the mono chrome icons? or the default oxygen ones?
<James147> dan_l: :S I tend to always to manual partitioning
<dan_l> James:  you are bolder than I.  I'm not real computer smart.
<tweakedeh> James147: default.. but I have PulseAudio Applet in my system tray and it looks like a ? I just want to add my own
 * James147 cant remember when they started using the monochrome icons for systray :S
<dan_l> I mean I'm a strong user.  But that paritioning stuff really pushes my buttons.
<James147> tweakedeh: ahh... well, most applications get their icons from the icon theme, so you should beable to add it to that to get it to show (although I dont know the naming scheme verywell...)
<tweakedeh> James147: oh, I see, I'll keep trying, thanks =]
<dan_l> is there a kde themed databasey program?
<James147> dan_l: like microsoft access?
<dan_l> more like sql community or firebird.
<dan_l> Access doesn't do it for me (though I have it running in my vbox)
<dan_l> I'm running dummy data right now, as it were.
<James147> dan_l: well, a microsoft alt is in koffice, not sure about the others thoug
<tweakedeh> koffice work with .docx files?
<dan_l> tweakedeh:  I'm not sure on that.  I know it will work with OOO
<dan_l> but koffice is actually pretty nice.  Kspread ain't half bad.  And I'm a spreadsheet gangster.
<James147> tweakedeh: it should do
<dan_l> I'm like spreadsheet elite
 * James147 is anoyed at all spreadsheet programs... they all look horrible on a dark theme :(
<tweakedeh> James147: well Open Office can read them it's just the format is all messed up. I just thought there might be a easy want to convert it or read it
<dan_l> James:  try changing the sheets color to a grey and dumping the gridlines.  You don't need them anyhow.
 * dan_l runs grey all the time
 * dan_l sometimes does white on blue too
<James147> dan_l: think i tryed that.... but I hate setting it up every time I want to use it.... (well, at least I seem to since I dont use it often and seem to randomly delete the configs more often :D )
<dan_l> with ooo, kspread, or excel?
<James147> dan_l: but at least koffice is consistent... OOo likes to use the window theme for the back ground (dark) with its own choise of font (black)....
 * James147 dosnt use excel on linux... so no theme problems there as windows cannot have proper themes...
<James147> and I get the color problems with both kspread and oo
<tweakedeh> Windows, you should be on linux full time =\
<James147> tweakedeh: I use windows for gaming :) otherwise I am on linux
<James147> tweakedeh: (^^ which means I dont use excel at all really :) )
<tweakedeh> lol, I gave up the games when I start college, way to much homework..
<dan_l> I run a windoze vbox for my excel habit:)
<James147> I like to play them occasionally :)
<dan_l> I left the win7 partition up on this machine so I can play the occasional game.  The wife let's me play exactly 2 games a year.  When work gets less busy, I'll finish splinter cell conviction
<tweakedeh> vbox is horrable for games, I have a startcraft 2 trial I dont know what to do with.
<James147> tweakedeh: thats mostly because vbox dosnt really do 3d (or at lesat very well)
<tweakedeh> James147, yea, it also doesn't let me install mac os x to try out =[
<dan_l> ohhh you can't game on vbox at all
<dan_l> you'd have a better chance doing it with....uh WINE
<James147> dan_l: lies... pacman works wondefully :D
<tweakedeh> lmao, WINE doesn't work that well either.
<dan_l> Well it 'works' it just requires you to be uber.
<James147> tweakedeh: wine dosnt work too badly, have managed to get portal and left 4 dead[2] working under it quite well
<James147> (only minor drop in preformance)
<tweakedeh> wow, I haven't tried to do much on it, Just generally didn't work for me.
<James147> (without doing much but installing it...)
<tweakedeh> MS office 2007 work on WINE?
<James147> tweakedeh: depends on what your trying to isntall...
<James147> tweakedeh: I think they got it working..
<tweakedeh> James147, Nice, then I can kill the vbox
<dan_l> ummmm.....
<dan_l> depends on what you're trying to do:)
<dan_l> most of your addons won't work that well
<tweakedeh> lol, I just want to type and save it, maybe the odd print.
<dan_l> you'll have font problems at some point.
<dan_l> ohh yeah you'll be fine.
<tweakedeh> awesome
<James147> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12812   at least excel seems to work resonably
<tweakedeh> all I really need it word, excel should look the same in OOO
<James147> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12811 ..not as highly rated, but works
 * James147 tends to prefure latex over word though :D
 * dan_l thinks james147 is a masochist after that.  
<James147> dan_l: why so?
<tweakedeh> wo dll overrides?
<tweakedeh> Two*
<dan_l> latex isn't easy.
<James147> dan_l: it aint that hard :) just need a reference to look at now and then :)  late-suite on vim makes it much easier :D
<dan_l> I use a text editor to write often
<James147> dan_l: and it create much more professional documetns without actually changing the defaukts much
<James147> (or at all)
<dan_l> I don't do much formatting even at my best
<dan_l> a good table of contents is all
<James147> dan_l: \tableofcontents    is all i do to get that :D
<James147> (well, that and wun pdflatex twice... well vim runs it twice for me altumatically)
<sobczyk> hi, I'm trying to use dolphin to browse windows shares, on windows nide windows pops up asking for username and password but in dolphin I click the computer and empty folder shows up
<sobczyk> without any password dialog
<sobczyk> is there a way to enter username and password to being able to see the folders?
<tweakedeh> Is there any way I can remove an app from the applications menu?
<AciD> hi
<AciD> I have one problem that can't seems to be solved by a simple google search : I just can't see thumbnails in dolphin (icon view). I checked the type the thumbnails and set the size of file to 20 mb, that would normally suffice isn't ? still no thumbnails...
<zegenie> AciD: what file types?
<AciD> all
<AciD> even images
<AciD> even wierder : in icon view, if I have some folders with pictures in them, I just see normal folder icon, but if i hover my mouse over them, I can see the thumbnails on top of the folder icon, in the information pane...
<AciD> nevermind
<AciD> I just found the solution on gg
<AciD> it seems previews aren't automatically done by dolphin, you must select view>previews to display them
<AciD> :o
<AciD> it's auto now, thanks for your help :)
<emas> I need som help
<emas> When I open kwrite there are no longer any formatting tools
<emas> The whole panel is gone
<emas> How do I get it back?
<Peace-> emas: emas settings krite i guess
<emas> I found nothing about it there
<emas> Oh, sorrys
<emas> I mixed up kwrite and kword
<emas> No problems then :)
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<phoenix_> i swaped my soundcard to another pci slot and now the sound is not working. in the phonon setting, i see my sound card is disabled
<phoenix_> i am using creative sb live 24bit ie ca0106
<phoenix_> any help
<erupter_> hi all
<erupter_> i'm new to Kubuntu (i've used ubuntu), where is the synaptic package manager?
<erupter___> hi all ppl, i'm new to kubuntu (i've used ubuntu), where is the synaptic or equivalent graphical package interface?
<slow-motion> hi
<an1> erupter___: kpackagekit
<erupter___> an1 and where is it?
<erupter___> an1 i tried lunching synaptic for the terminal but it stays in text mode (i believe because i don't have gnome)
<an1> just search for it. type "package" in search on application launcher. its in launcher->computer
<erupter___> an1 oh this, i've found it but it does not find all the packages that synaptic finds on ubuntu
<an1> try downloading synaptic
<an1> erupter___: alternatively use filters
<an1> filter it to search only for installed packages
<erupter___> whoa
<erupter___> ugly but working...
<an1> i know its not that elegant
<erupter___> yes
<erupter___> do you know the gdk libs?
<erupter___> f**k... i think i made a big mistake... great...
<an1> no
<sabgenton> is  the netbook editon wubi compadible?
<phoenix_> while copying from hard drive to harddrive i am getting only 3 MB/s , the mount.ntfs-3g is using cpu very much.
<Peace-> that is
<Peace-> ntfs is slower than ext4
<phoenix_> i know that, but for some files the data transfer rate drops from 27 MB/s to 3 MB/s
<jussi> Mamarok: ^^
<Mamarok> jussi: thank you very much :)
<illunatic> yeah one thing great about installing from the 10.04 instead of trying to upgrade from 8.10 is i have the ext4 now
<millun> /dev/sda7             321G  309G     0 100% /x
<niteye> how do i connect to wireless network, ive created and added a wireless network, filled in all the info, but i cant find out how to actually connect to it
<Brama> \list
<Mamarok> !list | Brama
<ubottu> Brama: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<FlashDeluxe> Hi! I have a problem, i cannot send/receive mails but i do not get any errors. The mail server runs on debian, connection via imap and it runs at least since one year without a problem, can somebody help me please?
<volkan> hi
<volkan> im volkan
<john00145> which mail server u r tryin to connect
<FlashDeluxe> kolab
<john00145> deluxe - check settings for ur accounts
<FlashDeluxe> they are correct
<john00145> wat abt ports
<FlashDeluxe> are open
<FlashDeluxe> i didn`t change anything
<FlashDeluxe> and i don`t really know where to search for errors, in /var/log/mail.* there is nothing to find :(
<FlashDeluxe> arrgh i will explain it better: in the logs i see incoming mails
<FlashDeluxe> and i see that they are passed
<FlashDeluxe> but the do not reach the client
<FlashDeluxe> *they
<john00145> i think ur ports are blocked by firewall
<john00145> check firewall is not blocking anyports
<FlashDeluxe> i didn`t change anything in the firewall but i will look it up
<john00145> i wud suggest try reinstalling latest version of this app
<FlashDeluxe> what app do you mean?
<FlashDeluxe> do you mean a software firewall? i have no software firewall installed on the clients
<niteye> the network configuration tool doesnt work at all, i fill in my wireless network settings, and even though i select WPA in the settings it says 'insecure' in the list, furthermore there is no button to actually try connecting to it,
<niteye> and how do i run firefox? whenever i run it, it gives me a button 'install', and i click that and it gives an error saying its already installed, i get no further than this
<niteye> this is a fresh install even damn kunbuntu lucid is heavily broken :s
<skramer_> I just tried out plasma-widget-menubar, but it seems it does not work for me. It only shows File -> Close no matter which app I open. Anybody knows the trick to get it to work with KDE 4.5.1 in Lucid?
<Mamarok> skramer_: is it a recent widget? Not sure...
<skramer_> Mamarok: http://agateau.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/getting-menus-out-of-application-windows/          I installed it from the Unity PPA
 * Mamarok reads
<Mamarok> skramer_: did you install the Qt patch? You should read the blog entry again...
<Mamarok> it is a proof-of-concept, not really usable as of now
<skramer_> Mamarok: seems like I don't have the patch, probably because I have Qt 4.7 rc1 but the patch is against Qt 4.7 beta1
<Mamarok> skramer_: nope, then it should be in the RC1 already
<Mamarok> but you didn't read that blog entry, it is by no means a usable widget right now
<skramer_> by that time, it was not. but tut they are going to include it in Maverick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationMenu       so I thought it might be usable already ;-)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<decade> hey how do I set grub.cfg to boot windows 7?
<Gamoder> Hi, does anybody know how to make KDE use MB instead of MiB
<apparle_> guys suggest a good dj software.. like virtual dj
<wilhart> how to i net get tearing in video?
<wilhart> who do i remove tearing
<wilhart> nvidia
<skramer_> Mamarok: I installed the Maverick which has libjson0 as dependency. Made the Menubar widget work as expected, but seems to break Lucid's Kopete / Kontact :-(
<skramer_> so I'll have to wait for Maverick to have everything working properly
<wilhart> how can i playback with kde effects and no tearing ?
<wilhart> it tears when switching to desktop effect
<jensoko> Hello...I'm trying to download skype and have failed at it via the repository and the web. I'm trying for the 64-bit version of the most recent beta. Any help is appreciated.
<BzowK> Hello All!
<BzowK> I've got a quick and easy question about Kubuntu installation.  Is this a good place to ask?
<BzowK> hello?
<khyron_> boa tarde
<khyron_> kubuntu-br
<khyron_> #ubuntu-br
<khyron_> #kubuntu-br
 * Synjunitzu screams for help
<Synjunitzu> how do I get flash on kubuntu :( /me googles
<avihay> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 39 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Synjunitzu> !info HELP!
<ubottu> Package HELP does not exist in lucid
<avihay> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
 * Synjunitzu cries
<Synjunitzu> okay
<avihay> !restricted | Synjunitzu
<ubottu> Synjunitzu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Synjunitzu> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<jensoko> is there any place I can download a package for Skype? Repository can't connect
<jensoko> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Synjunitzu> someone tell me how to install git pls..
<Synjunitzu> git-core
<Synjunitzu> because i AM trying :/
<jensoko> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<avihay> jensoko: from the skype website
<Synjunitzu> downloaded it and I havent a clue what to do
<jensoko> avihay: I get an error that says "/tmp/S06o7mUO.bin.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read. "
<avihay> Synjunitzu: there's a git-core package in the repositories. you can instal it from a package manager
<Synjunitzu> i tried sudo apt-get git-core
<avihay> and?
<Synjunitzu> :/
<Synjunitzu> let me get the message for yu
<BluesKaj> avihay, sudo apt-get install git-core
<Synjunitzu> yeah that one
<Synjunitzu> E: Couldn't find package git-core
<Synjunitzu> where am i going wrong
<avihay> try to run sudo apt-get update first
<Synjunitzu> okay
<Synjunitzu> Woah!
<Synjunitzu> okay cool
<avihay> !info git-core
 * Synjunitzu waits
<ubottu> git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.0.4-1 (lucid), package size 5490 kB, installed size 11376 kB
<avihay> BluesKaj: "In component main" means everyone has it with the deafulr repositories.list, right?
<BluesKaj> Synjunitzu, open your package manager and enable the canonical partner repositories, ans also the the "other sioftware sources" reositories, then sudo apt-get update.
<BluesKaj> Synjunitzu, then you'l ahve access to most apps available
<Synjunitzu> how do I cancel an update?
<BluesKaj> don't
<Synjunitzu> already did
<Synjunitzu> :/
<BluesKaj> close your package manager Synjunitzu , thenupdate again
<Synjunitzu> okay
<Synjunitzu> yur talking about KPackageKit right?
<BluesKaj> yup, whatever one you use
<Synjunitzu> okay
<Synjunitzu> just the defaults right now.. just installed Kubuntu
<Synjunitzu> 1st intro to linux
<BluesKaj> Synjunitzu,did you enable the repositories I posted ?
<Synjunitzu> enabled
<Synjunitzu> when I closed the config it immediately started Downloading additional package files.
<BluesKaj> Synjunitzu, ok , now open a terminal/konsole , type: sudo apt-get update
<Synjunitzu> just waiting for it to finish 1st
<BluesKaj> it's not down loading it's just updating your available sources
<Synjunitzu> oh? then howcome its got a download speed at the speed of my internet connection showing?
<BluesKaj> it's upgrading your existing applications
<jensoko> Synjunitzu, welcome to kubuntu--you'll get the hang of it in no time! :) Thx for help gang!
<Synjunitzu> lol tnx
<Synjunitzu> File 48 of 63 at 52.4kB/s
<Synjunitzu> ?
<BluesKaj> upgrading the installed apps , bringing them up to date , since the install cd was created
<Synjunitzu> okay cool
<Synjunitzu> so..
<Synjunitzu> Terminal
<Synjunitzu> sudo apt-get update
<Synjunitzu> ?
<BluesKaj> finished?
<Synjunitzu> running
<BluesKaj> let it finish , then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Synjunitzu> okay
<N|ghtWo|f> how can i install opengl libraries ?
<sabgenton> is  the netbook editon wubi compadible?
<BluesKaj> N|ghtWo|f, they should be installed by default
<Synjunitzu> how do I pause the upgrade?
<avihay> N|ghtWo|f: you men for development / programming
<BluesKaj> sabgenton, is it listed in available OSs on wubi ?
<erigais> hello everyone, i am looking for help with, -> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3113614.0
<N|ghtWo|f> avihay: trying to compile opencascade. but it say cant find opengl
<BluesKaj> Synjunitzu, just let it run in the background
<Synjunitzu> I have to pause to allow for extra bandwidth.. :/
<Synjunitzu> not my internet
<sabgenton> BluesKaj: the website didn't look conclusive
<sabgenton> did say kubuntu though
<Badegakk> Why dows *ubuntu come with old nvidia drivers? And where can i find easy to install new drivers
<BluesKaj> sabgenton,http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<avihay> you need libgl-dev N|ghtWo|f
<BluesKaj> Badegakk, open system/hardware drivers , choose the recomended driver and install
<sabgenton> huh?
<sabgenton> I don't want ubuntu
<sabgenton> I want kubuntu netbook edition
<sabgenton> runing from a wubi install
<Synjunitzu> doesnt Kubuntu normal edition work for netbooks too? im running it on a netbook
<Badegakk> BluesKaj, The driver they recomend are pretty old drivers compared what is availble on nvidia.com
<BluesKaj> sabgenton, it's the same , just different desktops , if ubuntu works then kubuntu is designed to do so as well
<sabgenton> eck got kicked
<BluesKaj> Badegakk, yes and the the proprietary drivers may be unstable on lucid, but that's your choice
<erigais> how do you get a list of channels using quassel?
<BluesKaj> sabgenton, it's the same , just different desktops , if ubuntu works then kubuntu is designed to do so as well
<BluesKaj> !list in the server box , erigais ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sabgenton> but sometimes the netbook edition of ubuntu is diferent
<sabgenton> like it used to come as .img not a .iso
<erigais> ah ok, i was just curious
<BluesKaj> sabgenton, is there a netbook chat?
<sabgenton> BluesKaj: did that webpage say someware that the ubuntu netbook edition works with wubi?
<sabgenton> don't think so
<sabgenton> the topic of this chanel has netbook in it
<BluesKaj> sabgenton, do some research on the net , maybe the forums might have something
<sabgenton> yep
<sabgenton> just seeing if anybody new
<sabgenton> mis as well try it
<BluesKaj> sabgenton, but this isn't a wubi support channel as such
<sabgenton> but wubi is offically supported
<sabgenton> thats a hard call
<erigais> is this a support channel? or just general kubuntu users?
<BluesKaj>  /join #wubi
<sabgenton> ok fair call
<BluesKaj> erigais, it's asupport channel
<erigais> i've been trying to get internal mic to work and i've been failing
<sabgenton> er ok you should check if chanels exist befor you post them
<erigais> im starting to think, that, internal mics and *ubuntus just dont go together.
<BluesKaj> erigais, did you check alsamixer in the terminal?
<erigais> yes
<erigais> its not even listed in there
<erigais> no capture or anything
<erigais> i see a micboost and i tried turning it up  but no go
<BluesKaj> does alsamixer show your soundcard , erigais ?
<sabgenton> erigais: internal mics do work (no saying your's will)
<erigais> yeah it does
<erigais> i got sound working with asla and all, just stuck on this damn mic problem
<sabgenton> I mean ubuntu does have suport for interal mics
<sabgenton> mine works
<BluesKaj> not muted with an M in the box I hope
<erigais> keeping me from using skype
<erigais> nah its not muted, i cant even find it in anymixers
<erigais> kmix or alsamix
<BluesKaj> erigais, running pulseaudio ?
<erigais> no
<BluesKaj> erigais, which soundcard ?
<erigais> intel a269
<erigais> im using a laptop
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<BluesKaj> I have a similar card on my laptop
<erigais> i think this was the page i used to get my sound working buy my mic is being lame
<erigais> do usb mics work with kubuntu?
<erigais> using drivers from the realtek site
<erigais> hope this works
<erigais> if my capture bar in aslamix says ----- does that means it doesnt find anything?
<erigais> hah cool, i fixed it
<avihay> erigais: I have an internal mic, using kmix, I can make it to work, it requiters a lot of messing around (Intel sound card) and it has a noise reduction feature that isn't supported by the Linux driver, apparently, that causes it to have a constant DC voltage that makes it's sound quality rather low
<erigais> im not sure what i did to fix it, but i got the drivers from the realtek site, and rebooted and it seemed to start working
<erigais> damn im so happy right now
<BluesKaj> get the mic to work, erigais ?
<erigais> yep yep
<erigais> ty you all for the help
<ct529> hi guys! is there a way of downloading an entire email box including folders structure using kontact / kmail (or anything else)?
<BluesKaj> I was gone for a few , ..what did you do to fix it so I know whan someone else has that prob, erigais?
<erigais> i went to the realtek site and got their linux drivers
<BluesKaj> erigais, that helps :)
<erigais> yeah it does, i wish i did that first it was alot easier then doing the alsa drivers
<illunatic> who's having mic issues?
<erigais> i was, but i fixed it :D
<illunatic> good i just went through a whole ordeal with mine
<erigais> lol yeah, only took me about 3 days XD
<BluesKaj> erigais, i assumed the default drivers would work , but with intel one b=never knows
<erigais> yeah the default ones worked sound and everything, just no internal mic, i didnt have a mic to test my mic jack
<illunatic> erigais: http://illunatic.greenpirate.org/mic-doesnt-work-on-kubuntu-10-04-inspiron-1501-fix/
<illunatic> is "module" pretty much a generic term for many different things?
<erigais> damn im so happpy i got this working... now with skype working it might be a real long time before booting into windows
<illunatic> if you really want to figure out how to get your system working well with kubuntu, just install it over windows xD
<erigais> lol
<erigais> yeah, i bet!
<illunatic> i recommend an externall HDD to save anything important and being prepared to reinstall when things get fubar and you are jsut at a loss
<erigais> i might now tho actually
<erigais> i dont really have nothing important, i just wont be able to replace my windows 7
<illunatic> you don't have the registration key?
<erigais> i got all the software i normally use working on kubuntu
<erigais> nah it came preloaded on my laptop, i can probably recovery partition it back
<erigais> -if- i wanted it back
<illunatic> it should still have a key afaik
<erigais> windows 7 really pisses me off tho, i really hate it, which is why i installed kubuntu in the first place
<James147> erigais: the key should come attached to you computer...
<BluesKaj> erigais, install it as dualboot
<illunatic> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/osproductkeys/f/windows-7-serial-key.htm
<erigais> yeah i got it dualboot atm
<James147> (normally on a sticker)
<erigais> ah yeah, on a sticker on the bottom
<illunatic> yeah it usually is on the machine. usually in back for desktops i think
<James147> or the bottom of laptops
<illunatic> but if it makes you feel better, i've never installed windows 7 and i'm doing fine :D
<James147> (managed to remove his xp one without ripping it off his netbook :D
<illunatic> sweet mine is still there
<James147> ^^ personally I like win 7 better then xp... (and vista), its allot more stable on my computer... well after I removed all the anoying stuff from it that is :)
<illunatic> crap it's a vista key
<illunatic> useless
<erigais> getting everything to work with kubuntu has been really tough, but, to be honest it was also easier then i expected
<erigais> especially compared to the last version of linux i used... slackware ; ;
<James147> :)
<BluesKaj> I'm disappointed in kubuntu support for ati onboard graphics , the last LTS 8.10 had great support for them ...beginning to think it might be a better OS fro this older pc
<James147> BluesKaj: yeah, I am suprised at some of the driver choises they made in lucid...the default nvidia ones dont work with some mobile cards
<James147> as well ^^
<illunatic> i used a cracked version of xp for a couple years
<illunatic> i actually moved to kubuntu because i wanted something more secure
<erigais> my ati drivers were really tough to get working in ubuntu, but for some reason in kubuntu it was really easy, they autodetected and installed no problem
<James147> I just wanted something that I didnt have to pay stupid amounts to get basic functionality (office, anti virus etc...)
<BluesKaj> James147, the thing that's bothersome to me is that W7 runs great on this pc
<erigais> i was really scared cuz everywhere i was reading people were talkin about how crap ati was for getting to work
<James147> BluesKaj: yeah, but they dont have the restriction of having to pack only opensource stuff on their installer
<BluesKaj> I upped my RAM to 2G , and that made a significant diff
<James147> I am tempted to up my netbook to 2gig as well... (all my other comps have that)
<illunatic> yeah it took too much time to find and configure pirated software for basic day to day stuff
 * James147 notes that we should probally more to #kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> yeah ,ms can write proper drivers
<BluesKaj> and ppl pay for that
<Synjunitzu> anyone know how I can get multimonitor support?
<James147> Synjunitzu: for what graphics card/driver?
<Synjunitzu> um not sure. let me check
<Synjunitzu> lol k ... how do i do dxdiag in kubuntu lol
<Synjunitzu> ..
<James147> Synjunitzu: :)  run this: "lspci | grep VGA"
<Synjunitzu> okay
<Synjunitzu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<James147> Synjunitzu: hmm, should be able to configure that one through the system settings
<Synjunitzu> i tried.
<Synjunitzu> it gives me this msg
<Synjunitzu> ..
<Synjunitzu> This module is only for configuring systems with a single desktop spread across multiple monitors. You do not appear to have this configuration.
<BluesKaj> restricted to vga output , Synjunitzu
<selor> como usar netcat
<Synjunitzu> :/ ive got a monitor attached to my netbook.
<James147> Synjunitzu: not on that page, on the "size and orientation" page
<Synjunitzu> oh?
<Synjunitzu> looking
<James147> Synjunitzu: that age is for drivers that configure both screens to behave like one big desktop (kde needs to then split oit back up... which is what that dialog is for)
<James147> that page ^^
<Mad_Dud> Hi guys, does anybody know, what happened if i have only "other" option in add network printer window? previously i've had couple printers added there without any problems
<Mad_Dud> i run kubuntu 10.04
<James147> (like nvidias twinview mode, the intel ones dont do that as far as I know))
<Synjunitzu> it keeps reseting kubuntu
<Synjunitzu> whenever i make the change
<James147> Synjunitzu: hmm, try running krandrtray...
<James147> (isnt sure if that helped or not..)
<Synjunitzu> okay
<Mad_Dud> This is, how my printing options look like: http://i.imgur.com/DdP1w.png http://i.imgur.com/fmGGO.png
<Mad_Dud> do you know, what can i do with that? the "smb" printer option is missing ...
<Peace-> hi channel
<Synjunitzu> ok so I've done the sudo apt-get upgrade now.
<Synjunitzu> what next?
<Synjunitzu> lol
<James147> Synjunitzu: its normally best to run: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" << the first command makes sure that you get the latest versions in the repos (as it refreshs the packagelist)
<James147> Synjunitzu: and for the "what next?" that depends on what you want/need to do :)
<Synjunitzu> running that command
<James147> Synjunitzu: its recomended to install "kubuntu-restricted-extras" if you want multimedia support for restricted formats (like mp3s)
<Synjunitzu> well.. I want youtube to begin with
<Synjunitzu> as well as both my monitors displaying correctly
<James147> Synjunitzu: ^^ the above should install falsh as well
<Synjunitzu> okay
<James147> (if not then install "flashplugin-installer"
<Synjunitzu> tnx :)
<Synjunitzu> where can I find a list of all the repositories with contents
<James147> Synjunitzu: as for the resalutions, if the krandrtray dosnt restore the settings you can create a script to manually run xrandr and place it in System settings > advanced > Autostart (on kde 4.4)
<Synjunitzu> no0o0 whered yu go!
<Synjunitzu> lol
<Daskreech> Synjunitzu: What do you mean all the repositories ?
<Synjunitzu> well yeah
<Pici> Synjunitzu: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Synjunitzu> thankyu :)
<Synjunitzu> James147: My monitor resolution changes although it just suddenly resets kubuntu..
<James147> Synjunitzu: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitors-with-xrandr/2009/06/01  might be useful
<Synjunitzu> okay ive just done the sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer and youtube still isnt working :/ ie the flash part
<Synjunitzu> whats up :/
<James147> Synjunitzu: did you restart your browser?
<James147> (or might be better, logout and back in... flash can be finiky about things...)
<Mad_Dud> guys, please give me a clue, how to solve my printer problems - lack of smb option to add it: http://i.imgur.com/DdP1w.png http://i.imgur.com/fmGGO.png
<Mad_Dud> it was working couple of weeks ago
<Synjunitzu> working now.
<James147> Mad_Dud: you could try configuing cups directly by going to http://localhost:631/ in your browser
<Mad_Dud> page empty
<Mad_Dud> which daemon should be running?
<Mad_Dud> cupsd ?
<James147> yeah
<Synjunitzu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEfb-I1oy40&feature=popular
<Synjunitzu> lmao
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Synjunitzu> sorry lol
<Synjunitzu> wont happen again :)
<Mad_Dud> James147: bingo, cups wasn't running
<Mad_Dud> cheers
<Synjunitzu> James147: that script wont help me. since whats happening is my kubuntu is change to the correct monitor modes yes but. its reseting itself like a second after its been set.
<Synjunitzu> changing*
<Synjunitzu> !winamp
<ubottu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use audacious as alternative.
<Synjunitzu> ?
<Synjunitzu> hmm
<James147> Synjunitzu: ^^ I like amarok better then winamp :)
<James147> (kdes default)
<Peace-> amarok rulez
<Peace-> but i still prefer vlc
<Peace-> :D
<Synjunitzu> loading it up
 * James147 hates vlc
<avihay> I recommend qmmp
<Peace-> James147: lol
<avihay> I use it with the winamp classic skin
<v3nd3tta``> back :D
<Synjunitzu> i like winamps simplicity tho
<James147> Peace-: its always been less stable the kaffeine on my computers
<Synjunitzu> skins?
<Synjunitzu> qmmp?
<Peace-> James147: really vlc less stable than kaffeince?
<avihay> http://qmmp.ylsoftware.com/index_en.php
<v3nd3tta``> hey James147 BluesKaj :D wtf where is eagles?
<James147> Peace-: for me it seemed to be :)
<Peace-> wow
<James147> v3nd3tta``: hey... he seems to be in offtopic :)
<v3nd3tta``> ah, didn't look so far :D
<v3nd3tta``> someone spammed me with my name :D
<James147> Peace-: (then again, i havent tryed it in ages)
<v3nd3tta``> but not here :P
<v3nd3tta``> gah i had vlc long time ago but i am happy now with amarok and dragon player
<avihay> Synjunitzu: if you want, I can dig out where I found my skin
<tjingboem> hi! i lost all my icons on the taskbar. How can i get them back?
<Synjunitzu> please
<James147> v3nd3tta``: I prefure kaffeine for its playlists, I like to que serires when i watch tehm so I dont ahve to get up every episode
 * Daskreech likes kaffeine
<Peace-> James147: i always used vlc
<Peace-> :S
<v3nd3tta``> idk i used vlc last before i got a backdoor trojan at win xp
<v3nd3tta``> but it needed long to load anything even with 4gb ram
<Synjunitzu> lol
<avihay> Synjunitzu:  http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Winamp+Classic+Skin+for+XMMS?content=78723
<Peace-> really strange
<Synjunitzu> looking
<v3nd3tta``> but what do you do with a backdoor trojan?
<v3nd3tta``> format him under linux :D
<James147> Synjunitzu: I dont see the point in skinning single applications... I then to just modify the theme of them all and keep a uniformed look :)
<v3nd3tta``> since then i did not use windows any time again (exept school where i even tried to boot from live cd kubuntu 10.04 at the release date)
<v3nd3tta``> but school computers suck
 * James147 notes that we drifted offtopic again :)
<v3nd3tta``> yeah
 * v3nd3tta`` hides
 * avihay wonders why kubuntu dumped the feature complete kaffein in favor of a "not so nice" hackjob like dragon player
<Daskreech> avihay: it was not feature complete
<James147> avihay: they didnt, kaffeine is still part of kde as far as I know
<James147> avihay: they just use the simple dragon as the default as thats what most people need
<Daskreech> James147: Kubuntu and KDE are different things
<James147> Daskreech: yeah, miss read... but the point still stands
<Daskreech> avihay was complaining about kubuntu :)
<avihay> I think the answer is that kaffein was for kde3, and they wanted to move to kde4 only software, and kaffein for kde4 today is not feature complete
<James147> avihay: it is more so then dragonplayer... :)
<Synjunitzu> should I sudo apt-get install firefox or get it from the website?
<BluesKaj> v3nd3tta``, eagles was here this morning , but I had to leave so we din't chat ..he's still listed in offtopic
<James147> Synjunitzu: through apt-get is usually better
<Synjunitzu> okay
<James147> Synjunitzu: but using the firefox installer in the menus is best
<Daskreech> avihay: yes that would be the answer
<James147> (it also installs support for kde)
<v3nd3tta``> yeah i already saw him there BluesKaj :D welcome back to idling
<Synjunitzu> menu's?
<avihay> true, but kaffein moved from being my default player in kubuntu with kde3 to something I don't run anymore because it just doesn't work
<Synjunitzu> ahh
<Synjunitzu> i c
<Daskreech> avihay: install kaffiene It's almost back to KDE3 days except without DVB suppor
<BluesKaj> gotta go for now ...bbl
<Daskreech> t should get it next release which might flip Kubuntu back to discuss kaffiene vs Dragon again
<Daskreech> bye BluesKaj
<avihay> OMG, kaffein really doesn't work for me (never uninstalled it) (thought it wasn't working due to my compositing manager)
<avihay> audio is fine, window expands to the size of the video, no video
<Synjunitzu> how do yu get info on a program through sudo apt-get ?
<James147> avihay: there is a bug in the current verion in lucid, you need to stiwch tabs to get video
<Torch> Synjunitzu: no sudo. apt-get show <package>
<avihay> no drag and drop support!!!
<Synjunitzu> okay
<James147> avihay: there isnt? (remembers there was)
<Torch> Synjunitzu: you can sudo, of course. but root privs are not required for that.
<avihay> switch tabs how? is switching to full screen enough?
<Synjunitzu> cool
<James147> avihay: no, need to change to one of the tabs with a video in (playlist or tv)... its been fixed in svn
<avihay> ok, I see the tabs
<avihay> thanks
<Synjunitzu> So James147, what do yu think I should do about my monitors?
<avihay> no support for built in subtitles in mkv or ogm, can't select audio or video tracks... stuff that were a given in kaffein kde3, so, no, it has a long way to go, but still dragon player doesn't get to kaffein's knees
<Synjunitzu> it changes. but it just resets kubuntu back to default after.
<James147> Synjunitzu: configure xorg and use xrandr
<James147> (which the link i sent before shows you how to)
<Synjunitzu> :/ okay whats the link again sorry?
<KittyBoots> Does ubuntu require swap?
<James147> Synjunitzu: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitors-with-xrandr/2009/06/01
<Synjunitzu> thanx James147 :)
<James147> KittyBoots: that depends on your computer and what you want to do
<Torch> KittyBoots: linux does not require swap per se.
<KittyBoots> What is the appropriate terminal command to display system memory?
<Torch> KittyBoots: free
<James147> or "free -m" to make it easier to read :)
<KittyBoots> How much memory and swap is optimum for ubuntu 10.04?
<James147> KittyBoots: depends on your computer
<Daskreech> avihay: Dragon player was never intended to
<James147> KittyBoots: ^^ I would recomend 1 gig or more ram, but thats not the minimum requirement
<James147> KittyBoots: it should be able to run with 512, or even 256 (although its not recomended to use it on 256, you would get horrible preformance)
<Daskreech> KittyBoots: Depends on what you are doing with it
<KittyBoots> What is the command to display my prossessor stats?
<Daskreech> 256 is a low minimum but I wouldn't call that "using" it
<James147> ^^ but yes, it entirly depends on what you want to do with it :)
<avihay> cpu usage or cpu capabilitys?
<Synjunitzu> I run kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and im definitely not getting what theyre talking about
<Daskreech> KittyBoots: sudo lshw -c CPU
<KittyBoots> Daskreech; I am building a media editing machine and trying to do my best to ensure that it is as optimum as I can make it.
<KittyBoots> I am trying ArtistX
<Daskreech> KittyBoots: ah well then assuming you will do video at some point as much RAM as you can throw at it
<KittyBoots> Daskreech; for now I am just working with what I've got and that's 875mb.
<Daskreech> that's more than I has
<Daskreech> had
<avihay> with swap it should be more then fine
<KittyBoots> avihay; how much swap would be optimum?
<Badegakk> i have manged to fix the sudo issue, i have one question. Is it posible to watch video from a share using the network from the tab in dolphin. I can browse folders and copy and move files but i cant watch them, neither in vlc or dragon player. Do i realy have to use client like smb4k?
<avihay> "they say" somewhere between 1.5 and 2.5 of your ram size
<Hoschi> hi could anyone give me a link to a description to configure wine for starcraft 2
<Synjunitzu> is kubuntu resetting; a normal thing after setting up different monitors?
<James147> KittyBoots: how much ram do you have? (sorry droped out fir abit :) )
<Badegakk> I use 2 x the ram size for my swap, never had any issue
<Pici> !appdb | Hoschi
<ubottu> Hoschi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<James147> Badegakk: 2x ram isnt always needed, espically for larger ammounts (when swap isent needed at all unless you want to hybernate)
<Hoschi> thank you
<KittyBoots> James147; 875mb
<James147> KittyBoots: then 1 gig of swap should be enough :)
<KittyBoots> James147; cool thanks!
<Daskreech> KittyBoots: The rule of thumb is about 2X your RAM till you hit 1GB of ram then 1-1.5 GB should be fine
<Synjunitzu> :(
<Synjunitzu> 2 monitors
<KittyBoots> What is the optimum placement of the swap, before or after root partition?
<Badegakk> James147, true, it almost never in use my swap partion. But harddrive space is not an issue on mu setup
<James147> KittyBoots: you wont notice much difference
<Daskreech> KittyBoots: I don't think you need to tune it that much
<KittyBoots> Sure, does it ever make a difference?
<James147> KittyBoots: note also that you can create swap files instead of partitions, doing so allows you to easaly resize your swap space without repartitioning
<Daskreech> It does but you are talking milliseconds of difference
<avihay> theoretically before, but then you have to allocate a tiny partition for the boot-loader
<KittyBoots> And are there any commands to display disk stats?
<Daskreech> unless you are contstantly swapping and have time cruicial processes waiting on it then you'll never see a difference
<Daskreech> KittyBoots: Lots of commands for disk stats
<James147> Daskreech: and if you do, then getting more ram is the better option :)
<KittyBoots> James147; That's interesting, how do I do that?
<James147> basically use dd to create a file of the size you want, then formate that file as swap :)
<Daskreech> James147: maybe
<Badegakk> anyone who manage to make smb4k work under kubunt 10.04 or 10.10?
<James147> there are many guides online as to how to do it
<James147> Badegakk: Think I tryed it once, and it worked as expected...
<KittyBoots> James147; Sure, what is dd?
<Daskreech> KittyBoots: diskduplicator
<Daskreech> it copies something bit for bit somewhere else
<Badegakk> James147, do mount your shares in fstab or do you use another client to watch video files from a share?
<KittyBoots> I'll have to check on this.
<James147> KittyBoots: a command for copying data at the disk level
<KittyBoots> Thanks a lot for the help.
<James147> KittyBoots: but since linux uses files to represent devices, dd (and mkfs.swap, or any other disk util) also work on files :D
<BluesKaj> Badegakk, just use networking in dolphin using "add network folder" which lists several oprions dependeing on the pcs to which you want to connect
<James147> KittyBoots: this might be of intrest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<James147> KittyBoots: spicifically, for creating a swap file: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How%20do%20I%20add%20more%20swap?
<Badegakk> BluesKaj, is micrsoft windows network drive for windows shares?
<BluesKaj> Badegakk, yes
<BluesKaj> Badegakk, of course the share will need a user and password
<KittyBoots> James147; this is great, much more orderly and flexible than manipulating partitions.
<Badegakk> BluesKaj, i can see all my content, copy and move, but not watch
<Badegakk> BluesKaj, i dont think dolphin supports watching large video files
<James147> Badegakk: dolphin dosnt support watching videos :) thats dragon players job
<James147> Badegakk: and you can watch videos over smb shares
<James147> (well, i can do it... no clue how I configued it to though)
<Badegakk> James147, not trough dolphin, if mount the share trough fstab or smb4k i can
<Synjunitzu> ok i know what the problem is now. when I try set my netbooks display resolution to 1024*900 it resets. anyone know how to get past this?
<James147> Badegakk: yes through dolhpin (that how I do it, no mounting or anything)
<Synjunitzu> running it on 640*480 now
<James147> Badegakk: (it supports it, but I dont know how to configure it to work)
<James147> Synjunitzu: configure xorg... (dont personally know how to do it manually, but there shold be lots of guides on google)
<Synjunitzu> how can i configure xorg theres nothing in it.
<hawkI> Synjunitzu: distro?
<Badegakk> hmm. wierd
<James147> Synjunitzu: by default 10.04 dosnt have an xorg.conf file, but if you create one it will use it
<Synjunitzu> well :/ wondering how to create one now
 * Synjunitzu googles
<James147> Synjunitzu: its just a file, so "kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (and saving) will create an empty one... dont know how to write one though, but there are lots of guides for configuing xorg
<Synjunitzu> yeah thats what I mean
<Synjunitzu> the writing of it
<James147> Synjunitzu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437980#2
<James147> might be helpful :)
<Synjunitzu> tnx James147
<BluesKaj> Synjunitzu, this also works on 10.04 , I used it myself , http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<James147> Synjunitzu: comment #8 on that page might work
<James147> ^^ the one I linked that is
<Synjunitzu> tnx BluesKaj
<Synjunitzu> okay
<James147> (which says much the same thing as BluesKaj link, but BluesKaj's explains the steps beter :)
<Synjunitzu> hmm reading
<Synjunitzu> anyone know hot to make the task bar float?
<James147> Synjunitzu: float?
<Synjunitzu> yeah.
<Synjunitzu> lol
<Synjunitzu> like how windows can float
<Synjunitzu> and widget
<Synjunitzu> widgets*
<EagleScreen_> you mean put it as a widget on the Desktop
<Synjunitzu> yeah
<James147> Synjunitzu: ... not sure how that would work...? (what is if you want it to be visable when applications are covering it?, if not then just rightclick the desktop > add widgets > find "Task Manager" > drag to where you want it)
<Synjunitzu> the whole task bar
<Synjunitzu> hmm
<James147> Synjunitzu: note that everything on the panel (and desktop) is a widget and can be added this way and placed anywher you like :)
<djmao> hola
<Synjunitzu> okay cool
<James147> Synjunitzu: oo, and there is a dash board you can place things on as well
<Synjunitzu> im just trying to figure out a work around
<James147> Synjunitzu: workaround for what?
<Synjunitzu> screen problem
<James147> Synjunitzu: the links we sent didnt help?
<Synjunitzu> well theyre not the problem
<zongo_> hey guys, would need help if possible with my wireless !! the issue is cant get internet connection. I can connect to my AP with no error message at all.
<zongo_> but I have no internet connection whatshover
<James147> Synjunitzu: then what exactly is the problem?
<Synjunitzu> the problem is my Kubuntu keeps reseting everytime I apply the resolution of 1024*600
<James147> Synjunitzu: yes, so setting xorg (which sets the resalution before kde is even started) should help
<Synjunitzu> oh
<Synjunitzu> lol didnt know that
<Synjunitzu> googling for an example xorg config now
<James147> Synjunitzu: those links we sent show how to set one up
<zongo_> sorry, need to rectify that, iwconfig gives me Access Point: Not-associated
<zongo_> so that means I cannot associate with my AP for an unknow reason
<daskreecH> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Synjunitzu> shit!
<daskreecH> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Synjunitzu> um problemo
<Synjunitzu> because of my messup up resolution I cant access the... the "start" widget..
<Synjunitzu> to get access to krand something?
<Synjunitzu> awesome. run utility
<James147> Synjunitzu: alt+f2  to get krunner up and run what you want from that
<Synjunitzu> yeah found it in right click
 * James147 uses krunner as a menu replacment on his netbook AND desktop
<DarthFrog> James147: Nice. :-)
<DarthFrog> I also supplement krunner with a yakuake sesson.
<James147> DarthFrog: o yeah, run yakuake as well :) which I use mostly to replace konsole (although not always)
<James147> (at least for running tasks quickly)
<DarthFrog> Yakuake is pretty much a more agile Konsole.
 * James147 has also configured text files to open in konsole using vim, and to attach to an existing session if there is one :D
<DarthFrog> Now that's a nice touch.
<James147> DarthFrog: it uses konsole-part so is basically konsole :)
<DarthFrog> Right.
<Synjunitzu> hmpf.. ok im not gona do this now..
<DarthFrog> But in a more ergonomic exoskeleton. :-)
<Synjunitzu> its just gona frustrate me
<James147> ^^ also the vim window opens at the same position and size :) in the place I most like ot edit things
<Synjunitzu> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Synjunitzu> could anyone suggest a different irc application for me? I want to be able to make windows like in mirc
<Synjunitzu> !mirc
<James147> Synjunitzu: have you tried konversation?
<Synjunitzu> didnt even know about it
<Synjunitzu> looking now
<DarthFrog> Konversation is an excellent IRC client.  I'm using it now.
<Synjunitzu> !konversation
 * James147 only uses quassel... has everything he really needs and is setup how he likes it :)
<James147> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 2352 kB, installed size 10568 kB
<Synjunitzu> brb
<Synjunitzu> back
<Synjunitzu> i think my widget thing just crashed
<Synjunitzu> i click add widgets and nothing comes up
<James147> Synjunitzu: ... hmm
<Synjunitzu> :?
<James147> Synjunitzu: its part of plasma, would have thorught if it crashed it would bring down the desktop
<Synjunitzu> Lol.
<Synjunitzu> well..
<Synjunitzu> it isnt showing up
<James147> Synjunitzu: lock and unlock the widgets (just a random guess)
<Synjunitzu> nope not working
<James147> Synjunitzu: if not restart plasma-desktop  (kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 2 && plasma-desktop)
<Synjunitzu> locked and unlocked. clicked add widgets still nothing
<Synjunitzu> okay
<Synjunitzu> ill remember that one
<Synjunitzu> working
<James147> (note that the sleep 2 just delays the starting, its not needed but I have found that without it plasma-desktop dosnt always come back up
<Synjunitzu> cool
<James147> (if it dosnt just alt+f2 and run "plasma-desktop"
<Synjunitzu> okay
<KittyBoots> James147; the install automatically configured a swap partition for me.
<James147> KittyBoots: it will do unless you select manual partitioning :)
<Synjunitzu> !konversation
<James147> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 2352 kB, installed size 10568 kB
<Synjunitzu> how do i get it?
<Synjunitzu> :/
<Synjunitzu> Konversation
<v3nd3tta``> first try to search it about kpackagekit
<James147> Synjunitzu: "sudo aptitude insstall konversation" or through kpackagekit (or apt-get instead of aptitude)
<Synjunitzu> installing
<Synjunitzu> yeah
<Synjunitzu> hmm okay
<v3nd3tta``> it's a good irc client, but what you're now using Synjunitzu ?
<v3nd3tta``> Quassel?
<Synjunitzu> yip
<v3nd3tta``> why do you want to change?
<Synjunitzu> because I like seperating my chats into seperate windows
<Synjunitzu> so im looking for that feature
<markit> hi, how can I have the choice of the sytem locales to use? dpkg-reconfigure locales does not ask me (while in debian does), kubunut 10.04
<KittyBoots> What is the keyring used by the network manager applet?
<KittyBoots> It keeps asking me for a password but not accepting it.
<James147> KittyBoots: kwallet stores passwords,
<KittyBoots> James147; it is not cooperating with me.
<KittyBoots> I have to deny it.
<KittyBoots> How do I configure it?
<James147> KittyBoots: kwallet? or knetworkmanger?
<KittyBoots> How do I dissasociate the two?
<James147> KittyBoots: knetwrokmanager stores its passwords in kwallet (so it will ask for a network key first, then ask you to create a wallet)
<KittyBoots> Do I have to create a wallet?
<James147> KittyBoots: no
<James147> KittyBoots: the first time a program trys to access one, it will prompt you to create it (a dialog with two password fields will appear and a strength indicator)
<James147> KittyBoots: my guess is knetworkmanager is having problems with the network key?
<KittyBoots> I don't know, somethings not working properly.  This seems to be . . . acting strangely.
<KittyBoots> Maybe, I'll try changing things.
<James147> KittyBoots: knetworkmanager has a few kinks still... what encryption are you using?
<KittyBoots> The ssid is hidden and the encryption is wpa & wpa2 personal 36 character.
<James147> KittyBoots: hmm, hidden ssid, dont know how well knetworkmanager handels them...
<James147> KittyBoots: do you have a wired connection at all?
<KittyBoots> James147; No.  I am on 2 computers.  This is my main unit and the other is the one I am installing on.
<KittyBoots> James147; but if I do have a router that is not being used.  If I could do internet connection sharing with this machine and use the router to share the connection than I would.  But I have never done that before and that was not on my list of things to do today.
<James147> KittyBoots: would it be possible to temporly connect the new computer instead to install a few things? (the other option is to configure the internet connection via command line, which i dont know how to do with wireless:) )
<KittyBoots> James147; I am too far from the router to connect.
<James147> KittyBoots: I suggest you try to install "wicd" it handles wireless better then networkmanager does atm... (easiet to do with a wired connection if at all possible... but there are allot of guides on howto configure teh wireless via command line if thats not possible)
<KittyBoots> James147; sure thanks.
<markit> solved
<zongo_> Could anyone point toward a complete guide for sound in Kubuntu ?
<zongo_> I have googled but could not find anything that explains me how sound works Kubuntu
<zongo_> in particular for specific app that are not part of KDE
<James147> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zongo_> I have no issue with sound
<zongo_> I just needed a good guide (not a sysadmin one) but a guide that would explain the way sound is handled in Kubuntu
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<DoctorPepper> can anyone help me , i am using kde with  bespin  but having  a problem  with dragon and kaffeine  not show the video image .
<Synjunitzu> how do I restart plasma again? lost the command
<DoctorPepper> Synjunitzu: kquitapp plasma-desktop  && plasma-desktop
<Freddy2> hi
<James147> DoctorPepper: what version of kde? and does it behave the same when using oxygen?
<Freddy2> is there any good solution to the dolphin lag problem in 4.5.x? i did read something about libdbus, and also found an alternative packaging ppa, but i'm not sure if this is the right solution
<James147> Freddy2: Think that problem is caused by the info panel (and/or tooltips) try closeing that (I have had not problems with dolphin lagging, but I havent had the info panel open in along time)
<arzu> hi
<arzu> can speak Turkish anyone here?
<Scunizi> For the last month CUPS does not start on boot... I have to manually start the demon.  How do I fix that?
<Freddy2> i did close this panel, but the problem it's still there.. and tooltips? can you disable them? where?
<DoctorPepper> James147:  kde 4.4, and it behaves the same way on oxygen
<DoctorPepper> James147: any idea ???
<James147> DoctorPepper: try chaging tabs in kaffeine
<DoctorPepper> same problem
<James147> DoctorPepper: different bug then I am thinking of then :)
<James147> DoctorPepper: do you have the codecs installed?
<James147> (kubuntu-restricted-extras  should ocntain everything you need)
<DoctorPepper> all codecs installed
<Pavel_10> can anyone help me with making a pen drive boot?
<Pavel_10> When I restart, f12, and select "removable devices", there's a pause and then it boots into kubuntu as usual
<Pavel_10> I'm trying to boot into ubuntu netbook
<James147> Pavel_10: I would use usb-creator-kde or unetbootin to create them
<Pavel_10> james147, 've been using the USB startup creator ("usb" option from CL)
<James147> Pavel_10: hmm, that should make the drive bootable
<Pavel_10> james147, do you know if there's a way to check the install for errors?
<James147> Pavel_10: I take bit F12 is the key to select the device to boot from?
<Pavel_10> james147 yes
<James147> Pavel_10: well, i would do a md5 on the .iso to make sure tahts not cruppt,
<James147> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Pavel_10> how do I do that
<James147> Pavel_10: if it passes, try rerunning usb-creator and creating the disk again
<James147> Pavel_10: read the links ubottu gave
<James147> Pavel_10: You might want to note that not all bios's support booting from usb devices, although I dont know how to check this (most if not all modern ones do)
<Pavel_10> i'm just trying ubuntu10.4
<James147> Pavel_10: note also that you can install ubuntu inside kubuntu (and chose which one you want to load at the login screen) but installing ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop  (or ubuntu-netbook...)
<Pavel_10> I'm actually just trying to test my ubuntu-flash drive  so I can use that drive to test out a pc
<Pavel_10> james147, i ran the md5sum and checked the number on the hash page, and everything seems to check out
<James147> Pavel_10: then try reinstalling it to the flash stick and trying again... if it still dosnt work I am not sure what you can do (I would test it on a nother comp if you have one, it could be that this computer cannot boot from usb)
<Freddy2> James147: hmm by closing the panel and relaunching dolphin the problem doesn't seem to be there anymore :) thx
<sithlord48> hello all , can anyone help me get the colors back for svn filename (i.e local updated file names had green text)
<daskreecH> sithlord48: Where?
<sithlord48> dolphin
<mado> hello everyone
<mado> excuse me everyone but can you help me with this? -> i thought it would be nice to e.g. 1) search for all e.g. PNG-files on some of my hard-disk's folders and 2) put them all in one folder ... is there a way to do this with some commands so that i don't have to click through every folder on my hard disk?
<ubuntu> bbb
<ubuntu> jjjjj
<daskreecH> mado: I'll assume that they are named .png ?
<mado> hello daskreecH
<daskreecH> mado: Hello
<mado> what do you mean with that? ... png-files are ".png" ... yes
<daskreecH> mado: Then you can used the find command and do what you want with it
<daskreecH> mado: Look up find and exec{} to get an example
<mado> ok ... lemme check that ... you mean looking them up in the manpages don't you?
<daskreecH> In short you can look up all files in a particular directory that end with .png and then do any action on them for example moving them to this directory
<daskreecH> mado: Faster to ask the internet it's a well known and documented problem
<daskreecH> You can read the manpage after to see what else you would like to do
<djustice> mado: kfind? you can drag'n'drop the results to a dir in dolphin..
<daskreecH> find is a very throrough and complex command that often has simple uses
<daskreecH> djustice: Or that :)
<djustice> ;)
<daskreecH> !info kfind
<ubottu> kfind (source: kdebase): file search utility for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 121 kB, installed size 656 kB
<mado> well djustice and daskreecH ... i'm new to linux and all this :) ... i didn't know it could be that easy :)
<daskreecH> djustice: best would be nepomuk which would auto add any png file to a virtual directory
<daskreecH> mado: It may not always be easy but for the most part it's possible
<daskreecH> You have maybe 3-5 options to do what you are asking
<daskreecH> the find method from the command line is the most documented
<djustice> eh, its always easy. it's just a keyboard/mouse. it might be easier if we just knew a little more about how to achieve what we want..
<daskreecH> kfind is probably the easiest
<mado> well daskreecH ... djustice ... i'm looking for an easy way ... plus when moving those files ... i don't want any file with the same name to get overwritten
<daskreecH> nepomuk would be the best but that's neither documented or easy :)
<djustice> mado: it asks. with a 'suggest new name' option.
<mado> it's just ... i have quite a few different files ... not only PNGs ...
<daskreecH> mado: kfind might be a nice way to start
<djustice> daskreecH: heh, in 2014 maybe.
<daskreecH> djustice: for easy? or for documented and easy?
<daskreecH> I think that Nepomuk will be easy for 2013
<daskreecH> might take another year for good end user documentation though
<sithlord48> any idea why svn files no longer have colored file names in dolphin?
#kubuntu 2010-09-11
<craigwdy2k> I'm back: I found out that I was missing a Turion 64 X2 processor driver that I plan to install eventually...  Right now I'm trying to fix my broken sources.list file: unlike a regular Debian install I found it quite strange that the Trees: line was missing.  Why is that & how should I go about attempting to fix it?
<mado> daskreecH, ... djustice ... i tried searching with "kfind" but when i right-click them there is no "move"-option or "cut"-option
<mado> daskreecH, ... djustice ... i can only e.g. copy or delete those files
<craigwdy2k> I also figured out that I needed to enable the Experimental Repo in order to upgrade to KDE 4.5.1: so far the upgrade went good with only minimal issues like held back packages...
<craigwdy2k> upgrade went well*
<daskreecH> sithlord48: when did they vanish?
<daskreecH> Did You change anything/ do an upgrade?
<sithlord48> umm .well i reinstalled..
<daskreecH> Ah
<sithlord48> but i kept my home partition
<daskreecH> The directory still has a .svn directory ?
<sithlord48> and also upgraded to 4.5.1 ultimately
<sithlord48> yes it does have .svn
<daskreecH> do an svn up in the directory see what it does
<sithlord48> i just did a new export
<daskreecH> mado: Cpy then delete? :-D
<sithlord48> er that is i removed my local folder and re checked out from the svn
<mado> daskreecH,  didn't work completely like that but ... i think i'm on to something :) ... one sec please
<djustice> mado: you cant/-rly- shouldnt delete your png files in system folders.. the apps wont know where to find them..
<mado> djustice, understood ... thank you for that too
<djustice> mado: np ;)
<djustice> mado: welcome to kde ;p
<mado> djustice, ... somebody showed me a command :) ...
<mado> and thank you for the welcome :) ...
<mado> find "where are the files now?" -iname "*.png" -exec mv -i "{}" "where do you want the files?" \;
<lisa88> hey just installed lucid kubuntu (from wubi fwiw). Can't seem to get wifi working. Any idea? ifconfig -a showed wlan0. ideal would be to get this working using wicd (or other command line). but anything that will get me online would be welcome.
<Pavel_10> anyone know about how Wine affects performance?  Will running a windows application through wine on a netbook drastically slow me down?
<djustice> mado: nice :)
<djustice> i cant ever remember the syntax when i need it.. i just use ack & xargs mostly.
<djustice> Pavel_10: not unless you leave it running..
<mado> djustice, well ... i didn't know at first it was that easy  ... you see ... i'm new to all this
<djustice> Pavel_10: the first time you run wine = rly slow. it needs to do a bunch of config stuff. so just make sure your app closes. i use 'htop' for that stuff.
<djustice> mado: hehe :) learning is good.
<javarocker> lisa88: how are you chatting on irc if you don't have net? or are you just here to soak up the tech vibe?
<lisa88> I'm on a yucky Windows box... I would rather use linux except I cant get wifi working
<sithlord48>  what kind of wifi card do you have lisa88
<lisa88> is there a command to tell?
<sithlord48> you can find out with lshw
<mado> yep ... i hope i can learn a lot more too :)
<sithlord48> you will have to scroll thur the output to find network info (there will be a lot of output)
<mado> djustice, is there anything you could recommend me to read?
<sithlord48> lisa88: in windows you can find out in the device manager?
<javarocker> lisa88: you can use lshw | more
<lisa88> the wireless (wlan0) just says Disabled, but eth0 says Broadcom Netlink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express
<sithlord48> lisa88:  does you laptop have a wifi switch?
<lisa88> javarocker less is more
<Pavel_10> djustice, this may be a dumb question, but android is linux based, right?  Is there a possibility to run an android app on kubuntu nativly?
<sithlord48> idk
<lisa88> I was wondering what that mysterio switch was... but, alas, it was already on.
<mado> please excuse me for a minute or so
<lisa88> It was working on Jaunty, but somebody else had gotten it configured....
<javarocker> lisa88 :)
<sithlord48> lisa88: does its have a button to turn it on
<lisa88> I booted into windows, the Wifi is broadcom, and the switch is in the right position and the wifi works ok
<sithlord48> if you plug it in to the wired lan you may be able to dl properitary driver w/ kubuntu when its online
<lisa88> Would the hardware IDs from the windows properties helP/
<lisa88> let me boot back into linux
<mado> does anyone in here know "fdupes" ?
<Pavel_10> has anyone here had success running an android app in kubuntu?
<javarocker> lisa88: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=981840
<javarocker> maybe that helps
<dk12548> my firefox tell me that it the default browser. but whenever i open any link it opens in konquerer browser
<dk12548> pls help
<dk12548> anyone here
<dk12548> pls help me
<pingjocky> I installed the bpackage kdebase and i dont have a add user under system settings, what is the package name to install the add user group function?
<dk12548> no one here ping
<pingjocky> large like for no one here... oh well...
<dk12548> ping -t -l 500000000 lol
<pingjocky> is everyone going to OLF?
<dk12548> i feel #ubuntu room is much much better
<dk12548> what is OLF?
<pingjocky> Ohio Linux Fest
<dk12548> oh well i dont know about that either lol
<pingjocky> its cool...  Im sure ill live
<avihay> dk12548: system settings->default applications
<avihay> what's in the web browser category?
<dk12548> thanks avihay but cant u tell me that a while ago
<dk12548> i have done it by the way thanks
<avihay> no, my time machin is busted
<dk12548> oh
<dk12548> but yet the problem persist
<dk12548> still when i clicked the link above it opened in konqueror
<dk12548> i want to open it in firefox
<dk12548> also i want the name of a good media player in ubuntu who can organise my music files and my music library
<avihay> well, it all works fine for me
<dk12548> i think a restart will do the job
<dk12548> isnt it?
<pingjocky> apt-cache dont fail me now!
<dk12548> so what about the media player
<pingjocky> mplayer from the CLI...
<dk12548> apt-cache it?
<pingjocky> run this...
<pingjocky> sudo apt-cache search media
<dk12548> kkk
<pingjocky> actually you may want this one
<pingjocky> sudo apt-cache search media | more
<dk12548> oh kkk
<pingjocky> that is like searching in synaptic but faster
<dk12548> i am complete noob in linux. ping . can you tell me what is the difference between synaptic and aptitude
<pingjocky> synatic is a GTK based front end for apt-get... aptitude is a CLI gui based front end for apt-get
<pingjocky> did i get it right?
<pingjocky> if you just do
<pingjocky> sudo aptitude
<dk12548> oh my god looks like only googling can help me on that topic
<pingjocky> you will see a browseable menu
<dk12548> i dont know gtk and all those stuff
<dk12548> oh
<dk12548> ok
<pingjocky> are you running kubuntu or ubuntu?
<dk12548> kubuntu
<dk12548> yes i can see a window has opened
<pingjocky> then a majority of your apps are going to be Qt
<dk12548> qt?
<pingjocky> its the GUI language the KDE is based on
<dk12548> oh ok
<pingjocky> but it has a C++ back end
<pingjocky> blah blah blah... that means nothing if you dont find a media player you like
<pingjocky> :P
<dk12548> lol is media monkey available for kubuntu?
<dk12548> or i have to use wine for that
<pingjocky> might be
<dk12548> oh k
<dk12548> and i have installed compiz for kde
<dk12548> i dont know how to open it
<dk12548> i mean use it?
<pingjocky> got me there... i stick with Kwin...
<pingjocky> sorry
<dk12548> its ok
<dk12548> is there any keyboard shortcut to open konsole
<pingjocky> alt-f2 then start typing konsole
<pingjocky> gotta go
<Sir_Brizz> hi all... I'm running Kubuntu 10.10 beta and I can't for the life of me figure out how to enable the nvidia drivers
<Daskreech> Sir_Brizz: #ubuntu+1
<Sir_Brizz> IS=1
<Sir_Brizz> oops
<dk12548> hi brizz
<Sir_Brizz> hi
<Sir_Brizz> Daskreech: thanks I always forget
<dk12548> i think u should do this:
<dk12548> click start
<dk12548> type hard
<dk12548> you will get hardware drivers
<dk12548> click it
<dk12548> it will check for the drivers
<dk12548> for third party
<dk12548> choose the driver u want and click activeate
<dk12548> activate
<Sir_Brizz> yeah it doesn't show the nvidia driver in there for some reason
<dk12548> oh so that is your problem
<dk12548> sorry i am not a advance user lol
<Sir_Brizz> you're fine :)
<Sir_Brizz> thanks for trying to help! :D
<dk12548> thanks :)
<dk12548> k see u in ubuntu+1
<Sir_Brizz> :)
<dk12548> bye
<erew> How do i disable root?
<erew> i mean log on as root?
<darthganesh> Is anybody here used ns2?
<nymphaeaceae> that was odd
<nymphaeaceae> so anyone know how often I should be fscking?
<James147> nymphaeaceae: its normally done after 30 mounts (or after a certin time, cant remember exactly)
<nymphaeaceae> so it's done automatically? or do I need to keep track?
<James147> nymphaeaceae: should be done autoatically, during boot after either 30 mounts or a lenght of time
<nymphaeaceae> oh, thanks James ^_^
<nymphaeaceae> OH! that's when I get that "checking" message on the kubuntu loader and the option to skip, right?
<James147> nymphaeaceae: yup
<nymphaeaceae> alright. Thanks for the answer, James ^_^
 * nymphaeaceae skedaddles ... which is recognized by spellcheck?
<James147> nymphaeaceae: (25 mounts or 180 days... )
<James147> ^^ is when it checks...
<nymphaeaceae> ... that's what I love about this help channel... it's free AND you guys know what you're talking about.
<Celectricrain> ello room
<rackIT_AFK> I've done it before, but can't find the setting now. How do I hide files with ~ appended to them
<rackIT> i'm using konqueror on lucid...
<liveuser> rackIT: where?
<rackIT> liveuser: i want ~ files to be hidden in konqeror just the same as .xyz
<liveuser> ah I guess you ran through the options already
<liveuser> Hold on let me try something
<Eruaran> halp!
<Eruaran> oh wait
<Eruaran> sorry wrong chan
<Eruaran> can somebody help
<Eruaran> i need to reinstall grub but i have no idea how to get the blocklist
<zarkone> Eruaran, what blocklist
<Eruaran> I cant just install grub to a directory
<Synjunitzu> hey all
<Synjunitzu> what widget is the desktop switch widget?
<aezaerth> Quoi, ne me dite pas que ce chan est anglophone quand même
<daskreech> !!fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<aezaerth> Okay, I can try to speak. I hope i don't kill the english language
<aezaerth> I don't want to go on the other chan, because all people are Geek
<Zvezdichko> Hello. I siccessfully enabled the backports for kubuntu
<Zvezdichko> can somebody tell me how to upgrade the current K desktop environment ? from command line?
<daskreech> Zvezdichko: It's in the topic
<Zvezdichko> I guess I've missed to add :ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<daskreech> Zvezdichko: Well you can add that then update away :)
<Zvezdichko> yes. it works. thanks. years ago I edited manually sources.list :) I feel it's much more complicated to do it in Graphics mdoe
<Zvezdichko> mode
<daskreech> I know
<daskreech> Command line is so much more straightforward
<daskreech> granted you must know what you are doing
<wazza46> Salut
<v3nd3tta``> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Zvezdichko> I've totally forgotten how cool IRC is
<mokush> Zvezdichko: blasphemy
<Zvezdichko> why :D
<jjman6> anyone use Miro here.   I'm having problems with audio i get no audio in Miro.  but no problems with all other apps.
<apparle> hello guys
<Shinka> Is there an option "Replacing existing Linux" in the 10.04 installer (or in the new 10.10 beta) ?
<mokush> apparle: hey
<apparle> hey what's going on
<r00tz> òso0diopsi
<r00tz> pòòè++ì
<vipinb> Hi all
<vipinb> Can anyone help me is there any voice chat messaager available for Kubuntu
<Erthe> You can use Skype.
<Erthe> For Linux.
<vipinb> But I want a messenger like empathy in Gnome... is there anything in Kubuntu
<craigwdy2k> You could always use Gizmo as a Skype replacement too...
<Erthe> Or just use Empathy  :)
<craigwdy2k> Yeah: Gnome apps. like GnuCash 2 are still installable in any version of KDE too...
<Erthe> Well everything runs in X
<craigwdy2k> Exactly: that's the beauty of it...
<Power-Inside> I Just installed the Open Source edgy drivers for my ATI from the normal open source one and when i restarted it shows a garbled screen
<Zvezdichko> Ah...
<Zvezdichko> ATI
<Zvezdichko> I would never use the open source drivers
<Zvezdichko> it's silly IMO
<craigwdy2k> That's why I use the latest ATI official non-Open Source drivers instead: more features are present like working 3D support...
<Power-Inside> But ATI official drivers are not there for my model.. I checked the realease notes . My gfx is ATi Mobility Radeon HD 2300
<Power-Inside> Please I need a working dual screen config.. ANY drivers?
<jjman6> Gizmo is no longer!
<jjman6> Google owns it and has stopped hte project, although supposedly replacing w/ Google Voice.
<jjman6> I have no audio in miro but no problems with all other apps, running in kubuntu 10.04 i noticed the problem in 9.10 also
<craigwdy2k> I don't like Google Voice & Video: it doesn't work on PowerPC Macs running 10.4.11-10.5.8...
<rapidsp> hi
<rapidsp> where ktorrent stores his torrent-files?
<apparle> rapidsp: use the export torrent option if you want the torrent of the download
<rapidsp> apparle: thanks
<JuJuBee> I am using NIS to handle log in for my students. However, yppasswdd is not running on the server and I cannot figure out why.
<jjman6> rapidsp: ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/   by default unless u've set a new default
<rapidsp> jjman6: yes, some torrent stops all downloads.. i must add by one :)
<jjman6> if u go to the   preferences u can set it to dump a stalled torrent.   Not sure if thats your problem but i have that problem a lot so i set a time-limit on torrents to be stalled.  b4 it'll kick it down the queue and continue queue
<muimota> hi I've amd64 , kde 4.51 and phonon sound test works but not  sound in amarok, flash or any other application.Someone knows what is happening
<muimota> ?
<craigwdy2k> Which reminds me: my integrated Bluetooth 2.0+EDR module doesn't show up in KBluetooth...
<slow-motion> hu
<slow-motion> hi
<craigwdy2k> I'm also running AMD64 Kubuntu 10.04 too...
<zeltak> hya..anyone have any idea how to get flash working on kubuntu 64bit?
<apparle> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Synjunitzu> a bit offtopic. but does Konversation have the feature of moving chats into seperate windows.
<jjman6> works fine for me
<apparle> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<apparle> zeltak: ^ that might help
<apparle> but don't know
<apparle> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 2352 kB, installed size 10568 kB
<apparle> Synjunitzu: why don't you use quassel
<Synjunitzu> because it doesnt have that feature mirc has
<Synjunitzu> as far as i know
<apparle> Synjunitzu: why don't you try konversation and see if it has that feature
<Synjunitzu> im using konversation right now an i dont see the feature
<Synjunitzu> wondering if im missing something
<apparle> don't know then, but you could suggest that feature in #quassel (or ask them if there is any way to do that)
<apparle> please suggest a image editing application... except gimp
<apparle> !paint
<apparle> !image
<Synjunitzu> hmm
<James147> apparle: you could try the ones in koffice :)
<apparle> James147: I was looking for something light weight... I don't want super powerful apps. simple ones like paint
<Sjors_> apparle: kolourpaint! \o/
<apparle> !info kolourpaint
<ubottu> Package kolourpaint does not exist in lucid
<apparle> Sjors_: ^
<Sjors_> ew :(
<Sjors_> it's in kdemultimedia I think
<Sjors_> at least it was in 4.4.1
<apparle> what is kdemultimedia? a package?
<Sjors_> but it should still be in there :/
<Sjors_> yes, a part of kde
<apparle> !info kdemultimedia
<ubottu> kdemultimedia (source: kdemultimedia): multimedia applications from the official KDE 4 release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Sjors_> there should be a package for it, anyway
<apparle> fjound it.... kolourpain4
<apparle> !info kolourpaint4
<ubottu> kolourpaint4 (source: kdegraphics): simple image editor for KDE 4. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 827 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<Sjors_> there :)
<apparle> where can I get good graphics for developing a game?
<apparle> you know any website?
<Toast> What's the process name of the Alt-F2 dialog? Mine has frozen and I need to kill it.
<elslunko> Toast: Krunner I believe
<Toast> elslunko: Thanks, though there seem to be quite a few of them.
<Toast> elslunko: That was it, thanks.
<elslunko> Toast: No problemo.
<Toast> Cool, now I know the name of the process I've found the appropriate bug report.
<sanoop> hey anyone please help me on how to use emrald theme manager
<sanoop> and how to apply the themes in it
<filePeter> How usuable is Kubuntu-NBR, yet? I think about switching form Ubuntu-NBR…
<James147> filePeter: i find the kde 4.5 version is very usable :)
<filePeter> James147: Nice, which one is it?
<filePeter> James147: 10.4?
<James147> filePeter: 10.04 comes with kde 4.4.2, 4.5.1. is avilable in the backports repo (see topic)
<filePeter> Ah, thx, James147
<James147> filePeter: if you just want to try it out you can install it inside an existing *ubuntu system by installing "kubuntu-netbook" from kpackagekit or apt-get, you can tehn choose which one you want to login as on the login screen
<filePeter> James147: Ohhh… I see! :-) That sounds faster! Lets see how much space it usese… (Only have 8GiB)
<bizarro> hello
<marco> giorno
<daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<filePeter> Hi, I have downloaded kubuntu-nbr iso, how to put them on a usb stick without these fancy ubuntu tools? I used dd but the usb drive does not seem to be bootable!
<daskreech> filePeter: What do you consider fancy tools?
<filePeter> daskreech: The wiki says I need to use this ubuntu usb creator thingy, which I don’t have on my debian; and I don’t want to mess with it.
<daskreech> filePeter: You can grab fedora's one Or go to pendrivelinux or install ubootnetin
<BluesKaj> howdy
<filePeter> daskreech: Well, fedora’s what?!? ;-) I mean I have this iso. What shall I do with it? What is it? Is it a thing I burn on CD and then use this programm on it do put it to my usb thing using windows? Hell!?
<daskreech> liveusb-creator
<daskreech> filePeter: you are just formatting a USB drive copying the ISO and putting a bootable flag on the front of the partition
<v3nd3tta``> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<daskreech> more or less all the distros do it the same way
<daskreech> If you ask in #debian how to burn the debian ISO to a USB the same steps with the Ubuntu ISO will work
<filePeter> daskreech: As I said, it does not seem to be bootable.
<daskreech> filePeter: Do you mean the ISO is not bootable?
<filePeter> yes.
<daskreech> Ah then you will have to do some work then
<filePeter> daskreech: Hmm… Obviously, yes! ;-)
<daskreech> Why would the Ubuntu ISO be unbootable? Did you hashcheck it?
<filePeter> Yes. It seems to lack grub.
<filePeter> This wiki says I need to install it manually....
<filePeter> sure
<filePeter> Why the hell is anyone wanting me to use windows tools to get an bootable usb-drive? Or why even use a gui-tool for that? Why not simply put the bootloader in the image!?!?
<daskreech> filePeter: Where did you get the iso?
<filePeter> daskreech: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-10.04.1-netbook-i386.iso
<daskreech> lol ok
<filePeter> daskreech: But it has some nice exe-files installing kubuntu if I used windows…
<daskreech> filePeter: I don't understand. What has some nice exe files?
<filePeter> daskreech: The image itself. Mounted or written to the drive… ;-)
<daskreech> filePeter: Yes. in case you would like to do a Wubi install
<filePeter> daskreech: Right, wubi is the one’s filename
 * daskreech nods
<filePeter> daskreech: Ok, the plan is moving this “image” to an old ubuntu install, then installing this usb-installer-thing and then boot this usb-drive. You Ubuntu-guys really think different, eh!?! :-)
<daskreech> filePeter: You could just dd it to a USB drive
<filePeter> daskreech: That’s what I did! And it’s not bootable, because I did not use usb-creator! (Yes, I know how that sounds.)
<daskreech> filePeter: usb-creator is a front end for dd
<filePeter> daskreech: dd works with ubuntu’s ".img"-images but not with iso-images!
<filePeter> daskreech: Exept it installing grub, too.
<daskreech> So pretty much I assure you that you can dd it and have it work correctly. what ever you do to dd a Debian DVD to a USB drive will work here
<filePeter> daskreech: Yes, I thought that, too. And i did nothing but that! I’ll give usb-creator a try! Thanks a lot so far, daskreech!
<daskreech> filePeter: if you want yo ucan extract the bootable section of the ISO out and put that on the front of the USB drive
<Dehs> anyone here know how to setup a static ip on ubuntu server 10.4.1? please dont ask me any random or pointless questions, not trying to be rude, ive just encountered several idiots here and want a quick answer, not wasted time
<daskreech> BluesKaj: That was a tad drastic
<BluesKaj> whatwas ?
<illunatic> i guess his autorejoin script doesn't work either
<daskreech> BluesKaj: Read wrong
<daskreech> it was ikonia
<BluesKaj> I cancelled it , lost 2conns today already
<BluesKaj> maybe I should go bac to opendns , google dns seems to be having trouble today
<daskreech> in which case ikonia that was a little srastic :)
<daskreech> drastic actually
<BluesKaj> didn't see what he said
<Walzmyn> is there a way to set a keyboard shortcut to turn my screensaver on and off?
<daskreech> BluesKaj: Someone came on and asked how to set a static IP address and was impatient about it. they got kicked
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> I tried that om my router but lost my connection as soon the isp changed my IP of course ...dumb dynamic IPs ...can't get on unless I pay commercial rate
<BluesKaj> one
<no_u0> how do i increase the time a system notification stays up
<no_u0> i barely get a chance to read them before they close
<daskreech> not sure. You can ask in #plasma
<zongo_> Hey Guys, my wireless can connect without any issues but after a little while being connected, I have "wlan registration failed: authorization failed"
<zongo_> Any idea ?
<zongo_> my connectiion is working perfectly when wired and work for some time with wlan until i get the failed authorization
<EagleScreen_> zongo_: device?
<zongo_> sorry EagleScreen_, what do you mean by device ?
<EagleScreen_> your card model
<zongo_> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:8172] (rev 10)
<zongo_> ifconfig -a returns wlan0 with IP address: iwconfig tells me that my wireless is connected to good AP
<zongo_> but yet I still have that auhorization failure and have no idea where its coming from
<zongo_> link quality is 95/100 so close to perfection :)
<zongo_> lsmod shows that the wilress module is loaded correctly and I have recompiled newest drivers from realtek from scratch
<zongo_> it all works perfectly for a day or two until i get this authorization error and the connection seem to be refused by the AP
<zongo_> eventhough the AP is actually giving my an IP address
<raven24> can I use my thunderbird tags for emails with kmail? is there a way to migrate them easily
<daskreech> good question how does thunderbird store the tags?
<raven24> daskreech: i suppose if it's an imap account the imap server stores them
<raven24> at least thats what I read about it here: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Tags
<daskreech> raven24: Then yes
<raven24> daskreech: I guess then that I just have to create my tags by the same name in kmail and they should show up normally...?
<hsr> Please suggest me the best way to block adult sites.
<filePeter> Anybody used Kubuntu-NetbokRemix, yet? Its seems quite slow on my EEEpc 900A……
<James147> filePeter: its working great here on me eee 1005ha
<sithlord48> i don't use it on my netbook , i just don't like it ..
<filePeter> Ahh… Ok… Maybe its something else… :-)
<sithlord48> can anyone help me get svn files to have colored filenames again..
<James147> filePeter: although I am using the kde 4.5 version on maverick... but 4.5 on lucid was just as good :)
<filePeter> sithlord48: Within an svn-command?
<sithlord48> filePeter: with in a svn controlled folder as view by dolphin
<filePeter> James147: Ahh… Ok. Maybe Ill just need to uni4stall all the other crap on it.
<filePeter> sithlord48: Console?
<sithlord48> filePeter: i use 4.5 lucid quite nicely on my netbook (emachine EM250)
<filePeter> sithlord48: Hmmm… Its a little slow here…
<sithlord48> filePeter: they all seam to be the same color  when viewed in a konsole (with excetion of the exe)
<James147> filePeter: 4.5 or 4.4?
<filePeter> James147: I thnk 4.4
<James147> filePeter: try upgrading to 4.5, they made quite a few improvments in that version
<sithlord48> i really enjoy 4.5
<filePeter> Ok, thx guys
<sithlord48> well i have 4.5.1 now but i have not had any issues with it other then now my svn files don't show colored any more (but they haven't since i reinstalled the os so its prolly not a kde 4.5 related issue)
<daskreech> raven24: Not sure actually you can ask in #kontact
<daskreech> hsr: Vigilance ?
<raven24> will do
<hsr> No
<hsr> Sorry
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> in 4.5.1 i can add the translatoid plasmoid, but nothing happens when i click on translate.. is there any missing required package?
<Freddy2> how can i check this?
<hsr> How to edit Auto eth0 connection settings?
<daskreech> hsr: Look at icthux or ubuntu christian edition
<hsr> huh?
<daskreech> hsr: For the adult site management
<hsr> daskreech: That's not my question
<hsr> daskreech: No
<daskreech> oh
<daskreech> what was it?
<hsr> How to edit Auto eth0 connection settings from KNetworkManager?
<James147> hsr: can you not do that in the network managment settings?
<hsr> James147: Unable to find options to edit it
<daskreech> weren\t you asking something else earlier?
<hsr> daskreech: But now i m not
<hsr> daskreech: How to edit Auto eth0 connection settings from KNetworkManager?
<James147> hsr: Knetworkmanager > manager connection > wired > edit?
<hsr> James147: There is nothing called Autho eth0 in wired
<James147> hsr: then try adding one :)
<hsr> James147: But i already have Auto eth0 enabled
<James147> (or at least one called something else
<hsr> James147: Why should i, if i've one enabled?
<James147> hsr: and is that a problem?... what are you trying to change exactly?
<hsr> James147: I am searching to add DNS id in that
<hsr> James147: DNS servers
<James147> hsr: try creating a new connection... then switching to that one.
<James147> (it should really disrupt anything...)
<hsr> James147: huh
<hsr> ?
<hsr> James147: Should or shouldn't
<James147> shouldnt... :)
<James147> my finger forget to type the nt... every time :(
<hsr> James147: Everytime i switch on pc, it may not enable the new connection
<James147> hsr: it may... try it... (hasnt really used the wired config)
<daniel__> ok
<daniel__> anyone there?
<James147> daniel__: there is :)
<daniel__> thanks
<James147> ...
<Walzmyn> is there a way to set a keyboard shortcut to turn my screensaver on and off?
<James147> Walzmyn: Dont know of a direct shortcut to do that... but there is probally a way you can :)  ... If you can find a command to start the screensaver then you can add an entry to kmenuedit and set the shotcut key that way... personally I dont use a screensaver so there may be a better way to do that, (note you can lock the screen with alt+ctrl+l, not sure if it starts the screen saver though)
<Walzmyn> James147: yeah, if i could just find that command
<Walzmyn> We use this computer to skype with grandparents, during that time I'd like to cut it off, then back on when I'm done
<James147> Walzmyn: :) it could be a qdbus command
<Walzmyn> James147: whatever it is, my friend google dosen't seem to know it either
<James147> Walzmyn: you mean turn off the screen saver from auto starting?
<Walzmyn> James147: yes
<James147> (thourght you ment to manually start it)
<Walzmyn> Maybe I should ask how to disable / enable the screensaver
<James147> Walzmyn: look into qdbus, running " qdbus org.kde.screensaver /ScreenSaver " give a bunsh of stuf that might be intresting to you
<Walzmyn> James147: run that in termimal?
<James147> Walzmyn: yeah
<James147> Walzmyn: (also tabbing at the end of the comand give similar stuff)
<James147> Walzmyn: ^^ dont know much about how to use qdbus, but from playing with it quickly (and knowing what it can do) it would seem that it should beable to do what you want
<Walzmyn> thanks James147, I think you've set me on the right path.
<James147> Walzmyn: for example "qdbus org.kde.screensaver /ScreenSaver org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver.GetActive" reports false, which is right for my system :)
<James147> Walzmyn: "qdbus org.kde.screensaver /ScreenSaver org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver.SetActive true" seems to turn it on (or at least give me a blank screen, but thats expected since I have disabled the screensaver)
<Walzmyn> James147: my kids are up no, so my attention is split
<wboykinm> Ubuntu background screen and cursor appear on startup, but no login, icons or anything else clickable shows up.  Anyone know how to fix this?  It may or may not be a video driver bug . . . Running ubuntu 10.04 Netbook remix on an HP Mini 110c, Installed fine and worked like a charm for about a month.  The activities preceeding the malfunction were: 1.) I was configuring the required libraries for an installation of MapServer (libjpeg
<wboykinm> , libpng, GD, etc.), 2.) I opened GNU emacs to edit a script, and it locked the screen, 3.) After closing emacs, the screen was still blocked, and nothing was clickable, 4.) Not knowing any non-gui ways to force a shutdown, I hard-booted the netbook, 5.) On reboot, the BIOS loaded, the "Ubuntu  Loading" progress bar came up, the marimba sounded and the Ubuntu bubbles background screen came up with a moveable cursor on it, 6.) No
<wboykinm>  login was presented and no interface was available.   This has happened through a half-dozen reboots.  I've tried a few things via console login (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen#Workaround A:  VESA Driver, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121819), but the suggested prompts don't appear.  I'm sure this is a basic problem, and I seem to be missing something fundamental (I'm new to Linux; many apologies).
<wboykinm>  Any ideas?
<FloodBotK2> wboykinm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Walzmyn> wboykinm: don't do that
<wboykinm> Walzmyn: whould I aim straight for the forums?
<Walzmyn> James147: that command true/false seems to just kick it in. I'm going to hunt down the one i'm looking foward
<Walzmyn> wboykinm: don't copy/paste a huge chunk into IRC - it comes acros as spam on our screens
<James147> Walzmyn: yeah... but at least it shows that the screen saver can be minipulated with dbus :)
<Walzmyn> James147: yes, thanks for the help. I think we're on the right track
<James147> wboykinm: would be better to post on the forums a detailed discription, then give us a brief overview with the link
<Walzmyn> wboykinm:  you useing gnome or KDE?
<wboykinm> Walzmyn: Ah.  Learning.  Thank you.
<wboykinm> Walzmyn: Not sure.  gnome?
<Walzmyn> wboykinm: when you go to the "start" menu is there a foot print or a big "K"
<James147> wboykinm:
<wboykinm> Walzmyn: footprint
<Walzmyn> wboykinm: ok, you're using gnome
<Walzmyn> wboykinm: this is #kubuntu - the KDE side of things. #ubuntu is the channel for gnome users
<wboykinm> Walzmyn: I'll shift over then.  Thanks.
<Walzmyn> wboykinm: you might need to re-install something with the plymothm theme engine, but I'm thinking it's the login stuff that needs adjusting and that will be part of gnome
<James147> wboykinm: yeah, try asking in #ubuntu , but try to keep the question consist, things that are easier to read/understand are more likly to get an answer
<Synjunitzu> James147, could yu help me change me background?
<James147> Synjunitzu: umm.. right click the desktop > configure desktop... or just drag and drop the image from dolphin should do it
<Synjunitzu> hmm.
<Synjunitzu> will that work if "Background" the module isnt even in the "Desktop" module?
<James147> Synjunitzu: ??
<Synjunitzu> lol
<Synjunitzu> http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html
<James147> Synjunitzu: afraid I need to leave now, but someone else might beable to help
<Synjunitzu> look quick
<Synjunitzu> lol
<Synjunitzu> :(
<Synjunitzu> sorted
<Synjunitzu> :)
<wboykinm> Walzmyn: Thanks.  Hopefully it's an easy one.
<Walzmyn> Synjunitzu: what is your issue?
<Synjunitzu> i figured it out
<elijah> Does Kubuntu have a keyboard shortcut to "hide" a window, similar to OS X?
<elijah> On mac I hit command + h and it hides it until I alt + tab back to it
<elijah> That is "one" thing I guess I like about Mac
<hagabaka> why not just minimize?
<hagabaka> you can also use smooth-tasks to have a task bar that only displays an icon for each window
<elijah> hagabaka: Do you know the keyboard shortcut for minimize?
<hagabaka> no :p
<hagabaka> elijah: looks like there is no default, but you can set it in "Global Keyboard Shortcuts" (Alt-F2 and type that name, or find it in system settings)
<elijah> hagabaka: Do you know which component I select to set it?
<elijah> hagabaka: I wish the search bar below components searched all components, that would be sweet!
<hagabaka> hmm?
<elijah> hagabaka: Found it, it is Kwin
<hagabaka> oh that's what you mean
<elijah> Do you know where I would control the look and action of the alt+tab action?
<elijah> The one that flips through all your apps
<hagabaka> desktop effects
<max64> !ciao
<elijah> hagabaka: Great, that worked. Now do you know how to always get the window switcher to show on my primary desktop?
<elijah> hagabaka: Right now it is coming up on whatever screen has the active app. I have dual monitor setup.
<elijah> I saw a setting once but forgot where it is
<hagabaka> if you already checked the individual plugin settings in desktop effects, no idea
<elijah> hmm, no I didn't knwo about that, let me see
<elijah> hagabaka: I found the plugins but that is too specific for the overall action of it
<Kubuntiac> Anyone know whether UbuntuOne uses webdav?
<claydoh> Kubuntiac: don't think so
<claydoh> it is iirc canonical-developed and not open
<claydoh> but that is all I know
<Kubuntiac> claydoh: The server is closed, but the client is open
<Kubuntiac> I'm wondering about the client
<claydoh> if it was webdav, we'd have a working KDE client  along time back :)
<claydoh> Kubuntiac: I have been testing U1-kde off and on, apache logger is the guy who would know as he had been working on it
<Kubuntiac> k thx, claydoh Will look for a client elsewhere...
<claydoh> iirc the ubuntu client works, just no KDE integration
<Kubuntiac> Yeah. What I want to work with is an OwnCloud server, not U1. Was wondering if U1 client could be modified to fit
<Kubuntiac> But if it isn't webdav, then there's probably better options
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello i'm using ubuntu 10.04.1 and  installed KDE when i choose it in kdm i get to see the splash screen for a while and then I get kicked back to kdm, gnome loggin in works fine, and my system seem to be fine what can i do?
<no_u0> how do i add root to xhost?
<no_u0> i cant open anything with root unless i disable access controls
<alex______> i've just run tasksel to install my lamp but it seems like apache2 has not been configured to work with php5. i got a bit rusty as it's been a long time since my last lamp install. what should i add to the apache.conf please?
<elijah> When using Krunner, I would like to be able to down arrow through the results. Is this possible?
<elijah> Like Gnome Do or Quicksilver
<MarkSS> In Konsole under /bin fusermount, unmount, su and others are highlighted in red.  Why are these highlighted in red and not others?
<elijah> Also depending on when, Krunner appears at the top of either screen a or b and just below center of screen a on occasion, is there a way I can make it appear at the top of screen a, all the time?
<elijah> MarkSS: Some files in terminal are highlighted, green, blue, red etc depending on certain characteristics.
<elijah> There is a command you can run to turn it off but I have long forgotten.
<MarkSS> What characteristics are associated with a red highlight?
<elijah> MarkSS: I don't know, there is some sort of logic behind it, I just remember that it was irritating because it made some names hard to read.
<elijah> I am still setting up so I may run into this again, previously it was on my Mac.
<elijah> Our programmer found out that info above.
<cortex_sk> MarkSS: man chmod will help you with those red files ;)
<cortex_sk> 'set user or group ID on execution (s)'
<elijah> I answered the Krunner question above, I switched to task oriented
<elijah> It doesn;t seem like you can tell Krunner to "always" be in a certain area
<elijah> Okay, I am trying to get Kubuntu setup. I am having issues with it always asking me for password access to access my 2 NTFS partitions (same logical drive). A user pointed me in the direction of using fsck sp? and I had more problems. Is this the right way to go about this?
<elijah> Hmm, I see an option in removable media to automount on boot!! yay! Much easier than fsck
<elijah> *fsck
<elijah> no, fstab!
<elijah> that was it
<elijah> How do I stop Kopete from loading on startup?
<elijah> It isn't listed in "startup and shutdown", that I can see at least.
<elijah> How would I best mount ISO and DMG files from within Dolphin? I am used to just clicking them in Mac and them mounting that way. Can I do this in Dolphin?
<claydoh> elijah: disable saved sessions
<claydoh> elijah: I was catching up
<claydoh> elijah: you would need to find a service-menu or use commandline to mount isos
<claydoh> in dolhin'ssetings (kde 4.5. not sure about older versions) you can go to 'services' and then download new items
<claydoh> elijah: MountISO is what you would look for
<Randy_T> Is there a way to make gcc compile faster by utilizing more CPU or somthing?
<Randy_T> the terminal output is scrolling pretty fast but it takes 20 mins or so to compile my program. and my cpu output ranges from 0-5
<elijah> How would I assign a keyboard shortcut to super + f5 to make Kubuntu go to sleep?
<elijah> claydoh: That is pretty slick! Thankx
<ArGGu^^> Has anyone noticed that in Kubuntu 10.04 ark wont extract password protected rar files. It does not ask for password :S
<okan> hello
<ArGGu^^> hello
<Randy_T> actualy, i couldn't extract rar files using ark until I installed the rar package. there is a free and the paid one does verison 3 files.
<nasete> Riddell: ping
#kubuntu 2010-09-12
<glaucous> Is there a frontend for lm-sensors so that you can change fanspeed directly?
<Lars_G> sigh
<Lars_G> Meerkat is kinda slow on my netbook. I think I'll go with xfce4 :P, dillo, irssi and pine
<TDNet|VPS> hello
<TDNet|VPS> i just installed kubuntu 10.10 beta
<TDNet|VPS> and how do i get device drivers beta version for kubuntu 10.10
<TDNet|VPS> so i can use a higher resolution such as 1440x900
<jjman6> I have no audio in miro but no problems with all other apps, running in kubuntu 10.04 64bit i noticed the problem in 9.10 also, any ideas.
<mika__> Evening....can noobs ask questions in this channel?
<elslunko> mika__: Of course!
<progre55> mika__: give it a shot )
<elslunko> Though you might get noobs like myself trying to answer it :P
<mika__> well, i am wondering if the 32-bit kubuntu edition would solve my linux problems...
<mika__> i keep going back to windows (and a week later reformatting because i can't stand it anymore) because of mostly flash.
<mika__> where would the 32-bit linux flash be on a scale between the choppy 64-bit performance and regular windows version performance?
<elslunko> mika__: Couldn't say. I haven't used the 32bit in quite a while. What are your system specs more or less.
<mika__> ummm... athlon II quad 2.8GHz, 4 gb ram, onboard radeon hd4200
<elslunko> mika__: I believe it should run okay though I'm not too familiar with ati cards.
<elslunko> mika__: What flash sites give you the biggest problems? All of them?
<elslunko> mika__: I'll tell you this, it will not likely ever run as well as it does in windows.
<iop>  I use Akregator to save everyday updates of xkcd.com. Akregator updated the comics only till some date, but i need pr
<mika__> pretty much, yes. videos on cnn are choppy. i like flash-based facebook games, like farmville, but half the application twitches and flashes randomly and is sluggish
<iop> I use Akregator to save everyday updates of xkcd.com. Akregator updated the comics only till some date, but i need previous comics as well// how can i do that?
<craig> I'm having trouble finding reliable info about the current versions of all of the various *buntus.  Where do I find what kernel options are used etc...  I really need to find a reliable Dom0 Xen 4.0.X compatible distro that will just work OOB.  Does such a thing even currently exist or not?  I can't rebuild the kernel due to needing special SledgeHammer related Open64 optimizations yet there's no Kubuntu binary on AMD's Developer Site ):
<craig> ...
<craig> GCC doesn't like this PC: I can't fix it either without patches at the very least...
<craig> What I really need is either a hacked GCC that won't bomb on me or better still a llvm that's capable of accepting SledgeHammer optimization flags...  Surely this must be doable...
<craig> I even found posts on AMD's on forums saying benchmarks of certain CPU intensive apps run 30-40 percent faster on average when compiled using Open64 with the correct mtune & compiler flags...
<craig> own*
<iop> I use Akregator to save everyday updates of xkcd.com. Akregator updated the comics only till some date, but i need previous comics as well// how can i do that?
<craig> If someone could tell me how to do hack apt-get or aptitude based source build I would consider contributing the bins if I can get it to compile correctly without it bombing mid-way through...
<craig> how to*
<craig> The problem is you have to create a .info file & .patch file which has to be referenced properly in the apt-get built-in database.  It works on Macs using an ancient build of apt-get but you have to either use the Apple supplied GCC or a specially built shell script Bash based build which must be Altivec patched...
<craig> It would also require an overhaul/upgrade of the Fink apt-get .pl Perl script front-end: the entire build is apt-get automated using apt-get/dpkg based dependency upgrade/downgrade via Gnu Autotools .debs in order to hack the build system...: it's not pretty but at least it works enough to produce a binary...
<craig> I've coaxed old Macs including a eMac &  a AlBook G4 into building KDE 3.5.10 & KDE 4.4.1 using the automated build system...  So assuming you can install either Fink or tell apt-get to use the .PL script for certain builds it should work in theory at least...
<craig> The builds do take forever but the binaries are useable if you can get good enough GCC & Gfortran optimization coverage: big-endian Darwin is about as close to a GNU autotools nightmare as you can get...
<elijah> I went to system settings/ removable devices and set my ntfs volumes to mount on boot. They mounted before that anyways but I get a password prompt for each volume, everytime I reboot. How can I stop these password nags?
<craig> The real issue is making sure the autotools like M4 in particular are current: bugs in GNU M4 have crashed countless Fink builds of mine & I still can't get Xcdroast 0.98 Alpha 16 to build by upgrading the system-wide autotools & linking with bins in /sw manually...
<craig> At least yours mount correctly: mine won't even mount at all...
<craig> Who is the keeper of the apt-get autobuild how-tos for either this community or the main Debian one...  I'm desperate to find the answers that I need to make this PC work correctly...
<craig> Debian one...?
<craig> Fedora has RPM-build so surely the apt-get build machinery must work to some extent anyways...  Isn't that where packages for Stable/Testing/Unstable & all the varoious *buntus come from...?
<craig> Or do I need to fill out some Open64 autobuild request waver/form to request a *buntus compatible build...?
<craig> Or better yet a Sid compatible build so AMD64 Sidux might work better on this PC...  I would say Testing except it has it has already been frozen for a big upcoming release...
<elijah> craig: I can't help you much, I am a noob still
<craig> Right: I may have to buy a license or RHEL for this PC: AMD only currently offers binaries for that distro ATM.  Ugh...!
<craig> for RHEL*
<elijah> I like Kubuntu but can't wait till I understand it better so I can submit usability improvement suggestions to make it even better.
<craig> Good news: I just found out there's a RHEL 6 Beta 2 download available...  I hope it's actually usable for desktop use...: that's what scares me to be perfectly honest...
<jmichaelx> craig: btw, you can almost without doubt use CentOS instead of RHEL. it should be 100% compatible, with no need for purchasing support license
<craig> I tried CentOS already: the installer crashed/stalled on me...
<jmichaelx> craig: if the CentOS installer crashes on you, the RHEL installer will very likely do the same, as they are probably identical
<craig> This thing hates every distro I've tried including Fedora Core 13: I tried burning Rawhide too & it doesn't seem to like this PC's hardware at all one bit: what a disaster...
<jmichaelx> craig: what sort of hardware does it have that gives you so much grief?
<craig> Broadcom BCM2045 & a Validity VSF201 fingerprint reader/scanner...  If the distros were SledgeHammer optimized I suspect it would run anything out there well but they refuse to do so because of the ensuing backwards compatibility nightmare that would result for other users...
<jmichaelx> is the broadcom your ethernet or wireless adapter?
<craig> Not just any Broadcom BCM2045 either: a HP Integrated module that requires periodic firmware upgrades...: which reminds me: I still haven't found any .dfu files for this thing to upgrade it to Bluetooth 2.1+EDR...
<craig> It's a Bluetooth module if you must know...
<jmichaelx> ok, gotcha.
<craig> I also can't figure out if the GPU firmware is being loaded properly/at all either...
<jmichaelx> i tend to avoid HP consumer-grade PCs as much as possible
<minarge> hallo
<craig> Also it uses a special Mobile version of the AMD/ATI M780G/SB750: the hardware PCI IDs that Windows reports are different from its Desktop counterpart too...
<wer> ops
<wer> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<jmichaelx> craig: have you managed to get any gnu/linux variant installed on this machine?
<wer> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<craig> Yeah: but it never works right: something hardware/software related eventually breaks over time: bit rot ensues...
<jmichaelx> wer: are you seeking to get banned?
<Pici> wer: yes?
<bazhang> wer, dont do that
<wer> bazhang: What?
<wer> jmichaelx: Its offending to be asked that
<wer> jmichaelx: I would certainly ask for help
<Pici> wer: Why are you calling for ops?
<bazhang> wer, unnecessarily call that command in multiple channels (now 3)
<craig> Maybe for some hardware tech support for me: beats me...
<jmichaelx> wer: that you are offended does not matter. you should not do that unless there is some sort of emergency in the channel
<wer> Pici: jmichaelx: Let me come to quetion
<wer> bazhang: I use a router connected to desktops and netbooks, on the other side my other memebers are connected. They are asking for me
<jmichaelx> craig: may i ask what the model number is for your machine?
<craig> Pavilion dv6z-1100.  I can't even get PC-BSD installed: it installs but fails to boot upon Reboot: utterly rediculous I tell you...
<wer> bazhang: And i am not interested in seeking help from you. Thank you.
<wer> Pici: jmichaelx: How can i connect to #ubuntu?
<wer> qwert: Please close that channel
<jmichaelx> wer: you are not to call for the ops for support questions. you WILL get banned. how to connect to that channel depends on your irc client. try clicking on #ubuntu .
<wer> jmichaelx: Its not responding
<jmichaelx> wer: try entering '/join #ubuntu'
<wer> jmichaelx: No its not
<craig> Or do you want the other model number: NT593AV...?
<jmichaelx> no, the number you gave is fine. i was just curious
<wer> Pici: jmichaelx: bazhang: Trust me I'm not a spammer/cracker/ ..
<IceC0LD> hulllo there .
<jmichaelx> wer: it is nothing personal against you, but calling for ops to answer tech support questions is asking for trouble.
<craig> How can I test for a failing hard drive: the UBCD in its current form is useless as is the WD Windows based Diagnostics software: I ask because the Restore Discs for this PC no longer work: I keep getting a error 1005 which according to the HP community indicated my HD is bad: the only gotcha is that it & the Quanta 3061 mobo were just replaced last June/July right before the warranty was up...
<IceC0LD> got an issue with Kubuntu , when I try to pair my blutooth phone with Kbt it discovers it but it says "this device does not support input services"
<wer> Pici: jmichaelx: bazhang: THank you. I only need to join #ubuntu
<IceC0LD> what should I do ..
<jmichaelx> wer: google is your friend
<jmichaelx> craig: have you tried using the smartmontools?
<craig> I also had to fix the BIOS: i.e. patch it manually in order to get SLIC 2.1 support for Win 7 (considering it was a free upgrade...).  No: I haven't tried that yet...
<jmichaelx> sadly, there can sometimes be major compatibility issues between linux and certain laptops
<wer> jmichaelx: For example?
<craig> That & AHCI is unreliable with AMD's Win 7 x64 drivers too: the PC fails to boot Win 7 x64...
<jmichaelx> wer: we are talking about an HP laptop that craig is struggling with
<craig> After injecting the drivers manually...
<craig> That & I can't use the NT Installer which no longer exists to load them via a USB floppy either...  Legacy USB support is broken too...
<wer> jmichaelx: craig: I suppose this may help
<wer> jmichaelx: craig: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<jmichaelx> craig: hate to say it, but you might want to consider selling it, and purchasing something with fewer compatibility issues... it all depends on how much patience and experience you have
<craig> Would using the Netbook version remixed for AMD64 help...?
<craig> I've been considering that option for quite a while now...
<craig> I mean doing a manual remix...
<elijah> Has anyone used the downloadable dolphin service "mountiso", I installed it but it is not showing like it says it should in the context menu.
<jmichaelx> my original netbook was an everex cloudbook with a VIA MB and CPU. it even came with ubuntu pre-installed, which natually influenced me to think that it would be nicely compatible. it wasn't. after much fighting and days worth of driver patching & compiling, i sold it on ebay, and purchased a dell mini-9. problem solved...
<wer> How to have Akreagator save old feeds (which it couldn't save) as well?
<wer> jmichaelx: *
<craig> What about submitting a Open64 build request...?  I've been looking for an excuse to do LFS on this thing for some time now anyways...  That might fix some of the optimization related issues...
<jmichaelx> wer: my knowledge of akregator is minimal, although i intend to spend some time with it soon.
<wer> jmichaelx: I have xkcd.com loaded as feed in it. But i cannot find previous posts of it.
<jmichaelx> craig: you might also consider installing gentoo
<wer> jmichaelx: Secondly, i was wondering if there is any program/package that saves pdf files from webpage (as in newsletters update)
<craig> Maybe this PC might respond better to Xubuntu...?  There's a lot of KDE related bloat that might be causing issues on this thing...: I'm just grasping at straws here but it's just so crazy it might actually work...
<craig> I could live without some of the KDE extras like the PIM stuff & Digikam too...
<jmichaelx> craig: you could try it, but if this is all hardware related, i am not sure it would make much difference..... also, although i am a fan of xfce, i'm not much of a fan of xubuntu... it can hardly be called a lightweight distro
<wer> jmichaelx: Is there any?
<craig> What about PC/OS Workstation 10.1.1?
<jmichaelx> craig: i have no experience with PC/OS. it almost seems to me that you may want to check out gentoo, and spend time playing around with optimizing your kernel for you specific hardware
<elijah> Does anyone use NTFS partitions with Dolphin?
<wer> elijah: yes
<wer> elijah: Whats the issue?
<elijah> wer: Do you get asked for a password everytime you initially access them after reboot?
<elijah> Via Dolphin
<wer> elijah: Only for once
<craig> I also have a proprietary Meade DS-90 computer controlled telescope that I need to get working with Stellarium or Kstars if they would just port it already...  I need to quit using Windows if I possibly can: I only installed it for WINE really...
<elijah> The password prompt doesn't say it is for them but it is
<elijah> craig: Good idea on Xubuntu
<wer> elijah: It says - Please enter your password to use this device
<elijah> wer: Hmm, okay, thanks. I am trying to figure out how to get Dolphin to stop asking after boot
<elijah> wer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9835098
<elijah> I just posted there
<wer> elijah: Its by default to ask and it asks for external same drives only once
<elijah> wer: YEah, but where do we turn it off?
<jmichaelx> elijah: i am not sure, but could you just 'chown' that particular drive? i assume this wold work for an NTFS drive, but am not sure
<craig> Should I go with Stable or the 10.10 Beta?  I must admit the Beta is quite tempting...
<wer> elijah: Are the two partitions from different hds?
<elijah> jmichaelx: Is that a hack?
<elijah> wer: Two partitions, same HDD
<elijah> From my windows install
<jmichaelx> elijah: not a hack. it just changes permissions. i just don't know much about NTFS permissions
<elijah> I want to migrate data eventually to my ext4 partitions
<wer> elijah: Yeah right - try gksudo dolphin to change permissions for those drives if required
<jmichaelx> elijah: youi may not want to try chown-ing that partiotion if it has a windows installation on it, though
<elijah> jmichaelx: I have an external HFS+ partition mounted via USB also and it doesn't prompt for a password via dolphin, just the ntfs
<wer> elijah: chown will not work
<jmichaelx> wer: will chown only work on linux file systems?
<wer> elijah: Only ntfs does it, right
<elijah> wer: Yes
<craig> NTFS can be quite a pain to administer too: i.e. doing Security Audits on the USN Journal & all...  WinNT 4.0 through WinXP doesn't even include a USN Journal Viewer...
<elijah> wer: My main goal is to not have password prompts at startup
<wer> elijah: Its not that its not possible to work it upon ntfs but chown primarily works for unix-like systems to alter owners with root active else chgrp
<elijah> I had three, I put a blank password in for my KDE wallet because it kept wanting it for Wifi
<elijah> wer: I think chowning it is a hack, I don;t want to do that.
<wer> elijah: No its not hacking. Certainly not. regular users can use chgrp
<wer> elijah: Did you try gksudo dolphin
<terran4000> the 10.4 install cd isn't liking my ATI 5x00 ... is there a way to get to 'safe graphics mode' like in the olden' days?
<elijah> What would gksudo dolphin do?
<elijah> Also, how does gksudo differ from kdesuodo
<elijah> I don't have gksudo, it wants me to install it
<bazhang> kdesu dolphin
<bazhang> elijah, use it with care though
<wer> elijah: install and you can change permissions for user
<wer> elijah: under ownership
<bazhang> elijah, no need to install gksudo
<elijah> wer: K, I will try
<elijah> bazhang: kdesu not found
<bazhang> elijah, what about kdesudo
<elijah> bazhang: that works but I don't know how to use it to change user permissions
<elijah> kdesudo dolphin just opens dolphin
<bazhang> elijah, for ntfs?
<elijah> My problem is that Kubuntu/Dolphin asks me for a password everytime I reboot for each NTFS partition. I know the password, I just don't want to have to enter it every reboot.
<elijah> I want to boot my computer and be up and running
<bazhang> elijah, added it to fstab?
<wer> elijah: click on that drive
<elijah> adding it to fstab is just for mounting right, I tried that too
<elijah> the drives are mounted just fine
<wer> elijah: open it and then within the same gksudo window got to root> media> disk
<elijah> if i cancel the password prompts
<elijah> wer: Ok, I did that
<elijah> that works
<elijah> what do I do next to ignore password at boot?
<wer> jmichaelx: now right click that drive within gksudo window and change the owner
<wer> elijah: It asks because its for root and not for user
<elijah> wer: Well, I am not actually in gksudo
<elijah> I typed kdesudo dolphin
<elijah> Should I get gksudo?
<wer> go back to konsole and type gksudo dolphin
<elijah> it isn't installed
<elijah> I will get it now
<wer> elijah: Its less than 1 mb, install and get into media and right click the disk which is mounted(ntfs)..
<elijah> wer: I can't install it, package manager doesn't show it in a search and if I do sudo apt-get install gksudo it says it isn't available
<jmichaelx> gksudo is for gtk apps, not qt apps
<elijah> "but is referred to by another package"?....
<wer> gksu gives graphical interface for sudo
<wer> gksu
<bazhang> for gtk apps
<jmichaelx> gksu is ONLY for gtk apps. for qt apps, use kdesu
<bazhang> this is #kubuntu  thus qt and kdesu/kdesudo
<wer> jmichaelx: But it works for dolphin
<elijah> If I just type kdesudo, it says " no command larguments supplied!... kdesudo will now exit"
<jmichaelx> wer: dolphin may go ahead and start, but you should not use gksu with qt apps
<wer> elijah: did you try gksu for dolphin alone?
<elijah> I right clicked in dolphin via kdesudo and have a permissions tab where it lists root as owner
<jmichaelx> elijah: did you type 'kdesudo doplphin'?
<wer> sudo apt-get install gksu
<elijah> jmichaelx: yes
<jmichaelx> dolphin*
<elijah> wer: That doesn't work
<craig> I couldn't help but notice that the newer Xubuntu 10.10 Beta features a 2.6.35 Kernel...  Should I burn the stable Release or the Beta: I'm just not sure which one would work better...
<wer> okay.. i am surprised though. Try what jmichaelx says rest is same what i suggested..
<elijah> wer: http://typr.in/7wjy
<jmichaelx> elijah: 'kdesudo dolphin' works here, though it takes a bit to start
<elijah> jmichaelx: Yeah, that works fine for me, I get dolphin, as root I  suppose
<wer> elijah: Right
<wer> elijah:Now go to media
<elijah> I navigate to my ntfs part. and right click, properties, permissions, that is where I am
<wer> elijah: okay
<jmichaelx> elijah: however, i think i would have tried using 'chown' from the command line, as i presume that is what dolphin is going to be using anyways
<wer> do you see ownership?
<elijah> ownership says "root"
<wer> it would be for the drive
<elijah> for user
<wer> elijah: you can change it for your username, now it won't ask
<elijah> wer: K, I will restart now to test, brb
<wer> elijah: If you think you want to chown/chgrp, we may help on that
<wer> jmichaelx: I guess that should work for the whole drive
<jmichaelx> wer: i think chown is what dolphin would have used to do what you just instructed him to do
<craig> Are there any big hardware related changes that 2.6.35 brings to the table...?  I've heard on kernel.org that my Atheros Wi-Fi might work better with it: should I ever feel the need for full 802.11n support...
<jmichaelx> wer: it would work for a file, a dir or a drive... whatever you tell it to do
<wer> jmichaelx: yeah.. but its quite risky with chown rather with chgrp it would be easy
<wer> elijah: Did it work?
<jmichaelx> wer: why is it risky with chown?
<wer> jmichaelx: Risky for non linux filesystems
<craig> Due to the NTFS USN Journal: it's considered to be a NT Security Hazard...
<jmichaelx> wer: that may very well be.
<wer> jmichaelx: risky for NTFS alone
<jmichaelx> gotcha
<wer> elijah: Did it work?
<wer> Sorry for repition
<elijah> wer: I think I have to do a full reboot and not just logout, but either way I just checked to see if the user change stuck and it doesn't appear to have stuck, it is back to root now.
<jmichaelx> craig: i'd say give the beta a spin. it couldn't hurt
<wer> jmichaelx: Shall we suggest chown/chgrp?
<elijah> wer: Yeah, I change it via rooted dolphin and as soon as I leave it gets changed back
<elijah> I still want to boot my one partition
<jmichaelx> craig: i know that ndiswrapper is still often used with certain atheros wireless chipsets, maybe that will be less necessary with the new kernel
<elijah> if I have to for some reason
<wer> elijah: It would neve affect mbr for booting
<jmichaelx> wer: if chowning an NTFS drive is discouraged, we probably should just not use it
<wer> jmichaelx: but chgrp?
<jmichaelx> wer: i have seldon used chgrp, but that *might* be the way to go
<elijah> Alright, I am going to give up on this for tonight
<wer> elijah: It would neve affect mbr for booting Windows, if thats what you are worried about
<jmichaelx> seldom*
<craig> I've got a problem here: the DistroWatch ISO Download link is broken...
<craig> It redirects to the 10.04 stable release...
<wer> elijah: Oh.. I guess chgrp would help if you need
<elijah> Small question though, is it possible to get an "up one level" button in the dolphin toolbar?
<elijah> wer: maybe I will just sleep it forever and never reboot :)
<elijah> Not ideal but a workaround for now
<wer> elijah: You have non-editable Location for that
<jmichaelx> craig: there are a lot of mirrors. also bittorrent. here is one mirror: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/10.10/beta/
<wer> elijah: Whats the problem if it asks for only once?
<elijah> wer: Ok, I guess that works,
<elijah> wer: It is a poor user experience
<elijah> for the second question
<wer> elijah:Umm.. I mean its upto you :)
<elijah> When I first installed Kubuntu, I had three password prompts, 4 if you counted wifi
<elijah> after login
<wer> elijah:Second question - You have non-editable Location for that
<elijah> 2 for the ntfs partitions, 1 for kdewallet
<craig> Actually BitTorrent works where as Konq lacks a built-in file downloader...): I found that out the hard way before...
<elijah> wer: Oh, sorry, I mean the non-edotable location wokrs good!
<wer> elijah:okay
<jmichaelx> craig: i tend to just use wget for large ftp and http downloads
<elijah> wer: I finally gave up trying to figure out KDEwallet and wifi and just gave kdewallet a blank password even though it is discouraged
<jmichaelx> craig: much nices than using a browser... can be paused or restarted if connection is lost
<jmichaelx> nicer*
<craig> Actually KGet appears to be much faster than Wget anyways on this PC...
<craig> Errr: I meant to say KTorrent...
<jmichaelx> craig: i have use kget some, but not that familiar with it. i would have assumed that at least to some extent, it was just a wget frontend
<wer> elijah: oh..
<wer> jmichaelx: Am i doing any ettiquites misatakes?
<jmichaelx> craig: yeah, torrenting can be much faster
<jmichaelx> wer: not at all...... sorry, i am just doing several things at once
<wer> jmichaelx: Oh.. no its fine. And thanks for reminding about kdesudo over gksudo :)
<craig> Now if only they had a .jigdo file available & jigdo came pre-installed: hmm: that might be a good feature request for the upcoming *buntus releases...
<jmichaelx> craig: i've never used jigdo, but it seems to me that jigdo downloads were once available, and possibly still are
<craig> I only wish they would fix that horrible broken Jigdo-file GUI front-end...: the AMD64 one is missing in both dirs...
<wer> craig: Could you link me to the iso download link?
<craig> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/beta/.
<wer> craig: 32/64? intel?
<craig> 64.
<craig> Whenever MacPorts tries to build the Jigdo GUI front-end I can't get it to work right in 10.4.11 or 10.5.8...
<wer> torrent is working perfect with me here
<craig> No: the .jigdo file is misssing...
<craig> I love using Jigdo for long Fedora Core or Debian Stable/Testing downloads...
<wer> craig: you will have to use zsync.. its pretty good
<wer> craig:you will have to untar if you wish to use that client
<craig> What the heck is zsync...?  Another Jigdo UI?
<elijah> wer jmichaelx: got it
<elijah> I downloaded ntfs-config and it worked
<BajK> What kind of iso image of Kubuntu do I need for installation on an EFI configuration?
<wer> elijah: Thats great :)
<wer> craig: Do you have zsync installed?
<craig> No: what is it exactly?
<wer> craig: I tested zsync on the beta release and its working
<wer> and speed is perfect as well
<craig> I just want a GUI for Jigdo for Mac OS X...
<wer> Oh..
<wer> Which os you are now on?
<craig> That doesn't matter: both of my Macs are also equipped with DVD burners...
<wer> So if you need xubuntu, i can suggest for zsync now
<wer> for mac as well
<wer> !info zsync |craig
<ubottu> None: zsync (source: zsync): client-side implementation of the rsync algorithm. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 104 kB, installed size 244 kB
<craig> No: Jigdo is wget based so that won't exactly work with jigdo-file...
<wer> craig: I'm quite confused now. What do you need exactly? Xubuntu beta 10.10 release iso right?
<craig> No: I need a working cross-platform GUI front-end to jigdo-file...
<wer> craig:for?
<craig> I'm trying to avoid using the Terminal whenever possible...
<wer> craig: is your mac intel based?
<craig> Nope: PowerPC...
<wer> craig:http://jigdoosx.berlios.de/downloads
<craig> I've tried that too: it's horribly broken...
<wer> AquaJidgo?
<wer> in binary
<craig> Yes: broken too.
<wer> did you check file size downloaded to be same as intended?
<craig> Yeah: Only the CLI jigdo-file works for me without stalling mid-way through.
<wer> elijah: Why you had to go for ntfs-config?
<elijah> Even though mount iso is marked as implemented in Nautilus that doesn't mean KDE and dolphin right -->> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/194/
<elijah> wer: Why? Cuz I was desperate for a solution! :)
<elijah> Now I am trying to eaisly mount iso images
<wer> elijah: Yah.. but okay.. thats good :)
<elijah> Dolphin should do this out of the box
<elijah> wer: Why, was there a better way?
<wer> elijah: whats your question exactly?
<elijah> I want to double click an ISO and have it mount
<wer> elijah: Do you have ark?
<elijah> I went to Dolphin config > services > downloaded mountiso and it doesn't work
<wer> elijah: oh to have it mount..
<elijah> I don't know what Ark is?
<wer> elijah: if you want to open iso to see contents thn its easy with Ark-KDE archiving tool.
<elijah> maybe mountiso doesn't work with new Kubuntu
<elijah> I guess that sort of works, but ideally I would like it as a disk on the left side of Dolphin
<wer> If you want to mount.. there is an easy way
<elijah> Ok, ark is on my context menu
<elijah> That works for  now
<wer> Hold
<wer> I can suggest for mounting it via scripts other via terminal commands.. what do you prefer?
<wer> Else there is a GUI based to mount image file using Gmount-iso
<wer> elijah: ??
<elijah> wer: Neither of those are what I am looking for, I am looking for double click ideally, worst case right click contextual menu.
<wer> elijah: Use Gmountiso from package then
<wer> elijah: Its what you need
<elijah> wer: K, it's installed
<elijah> wer: Where is it located?
<wer> !info gmountiso | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<wer> system tools
<wer> in System from applications
<wer> elijah: It worked for you?
<elijah> wer: Closer, it shows in "open with" and I click it then hit mount and it throws error, "an error occured not found"
<elijah> mount point is blank
<wer> elijah: Could you find gmountiso from Applications>System?
<elijah> wer: Yes
<elijah> wer: It gives the same screen as context menu
<wer> elijah: Same screen as context menu?
<wer> elijah: Do you see option to chose image file, mount point?
<elijah> wer: Yes, when I open via system tools it gives me the same screen as when i open through context menu
<elijah> yeah, I see all those
<elijah> When I open through context menu ut files in the image file path
<elijah> I hit mount, then it gives error
<wer> elijah: What mount point point did you choose?
<elijah> mount point is blank
<wer> elijah: lol.. how will it mount then?
<elijah> wer: I don't know
<wer> Well.. its not exactly you wish to have as in nautilus but its very close to that
<elijah> I tried entering a path but that didn't work
<wer> What path did you type?
<elijah> Can I install Nautilus in KDE?
<wer> yes
<wer> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<wer> but its not advisabel
<elijah> I typed /media and /home/elijah/Videos
<wer> The package whih we works as well
<elijah> neither worked
<wer> hold on
<wer> it need an empty folder
<wer> Try: /media/hello/ (where hello is empty folder) and same for the other... /videos/disk/
<wer> wher disk "in Videos" is empty folder
<wer> elijah: Worked?
<elijah> it won't let me create anything in media
<elijah> /home/elijah/Videos/disk failed too
<elijah> The folder is capital V
<wer> elijah: you shouldn't as it needs permission. Create a new folder in Videos and follow /home/elijah/Videos/(New folder name)
<elijah> I created teh folder disk
<wer> Try this /home/elijah/Videos/Hello
<wer> Hello as new folder
<elijah> /home/elijah/Videos/Hello
<elijah> An error occured not found
<wer> is Hello folder created?
<elijah> yes
<wer> Whats the error?
<elijah> exactly " An error occured not found"
<wer> Its working properly here with me
<wer> You need to try proper location
<wer> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<elijah> wer: Thanks for all your help tonight!
<elijah> I am going sleepy
<wer> elijah: it worked? :)
<elijah> wer: No, but I give up
<wer> elijah: okay.. next time. :)
<elijah> wer: Yup!
<elijah> Cheers!
<wer_> Apologies
<wer_> HEllo
<wer_> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<wer_> !ops | nhandler
<ubottu> nhandler: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<wer_> Sorry
<wer_> I want Mamorok help
<nhandler> Uh, what's up wer_ ?
<wer_> for Amarok... if you remeber you've helped me before
<bazhang> wer_, why do that again?
<bazhang> that's 4 times in the past hour or so
<DaveWM> what's the best way to completely disable kdm ?
<DaveWM> from starting automatically anyway
<DaveWM> i just wanna use startx to start kde if i choose to
<redwolf> trippy, amorak is playing sounds at a slower than normal speed
<redwolf> sounds like I have a dying tape deck...
<jmichaelx> DaveWM: would it be possible to just remove kdm and then install xinit?
<DaveWM> jmichaelx :  probably,  but i'm not sure how to remove kdm without it wanting to remove the entire kde desktop
<DaveWM> i think i may have figured out a way though
<DaveWM> just renamed the kdm.conf in /etc/init
<DaveWM> takes me straight to tty1 login now
<DaveWM> still shows the plymouth splash for a sec,  but that's ok i suppose
<DaveWM> it was getting stuck on the plymouth splash about every other reboot,  not sure why,  i'd rather login at console anyway
<jmichaelx> DaveWM: it may say that it is going to remove 'kubuntu-desktop', but it is only that meta-package that will be removed... i do not think anything on your system will have changed, except that kdm was removed
<DaveWM> i don't really see much use in login managers
<DaveWM> jmichaelx : ah,  yea I didnt think about it possibly just being a meta package
<jmichaelx> DaveWM: i just finished making an ubuntu forums post about the same problem with plymouth getting stuck about 1 minute ago
<DaveWM> oh well,  works this way
<DaveWM> jmichaelx : link ?
<jmichaelx> DaveWM: here is the link, but there has been no solution posted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474444
<DaveWM> although i suppose it doesnt matter too much now anyway,  i like the console login,  since sometimes i won't be using the desktop
<DaveWM> jmichaelx :  yea same exact thing here
<kalg> DaveWM, remove plymouth at boot
<kalg> using grub
<DaveWM> jmichaelx : can't even change to other tty's,  but i noticed every so often it would go to the login,  after a few reboots
<DaveWM> kind of random
<jmichaelx> DaveWM: are you also using proprietary graphics drivers?
<DaveWM> jmichaelx : yeah,  for nvidia
<DaveWM> GTX 275
<jmichaelx> DaveWM: yeah, i just reboot.... sometimes it takes 2, 3 or occasionally even 4 reboots, then it eventually works
<DaveWM> kalg :  what's the setting for that ?  i know its something in grub_cmdline_linux in the configuration file just don't remember what it is ?
<kalg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1536758
<DaveWM> jmichaelx :  well if you don't mind console login like i do,  renaming the kdm.conf seems to work wonderfully
<jmichaelx> to me it seems like there should be info on kubuntu.org when major things like this come up. with kubuntu, things like this seem to never get addressed
<jmichaelx> DaveWM: i think i may just disable plymouth instead
<kalg> I just commented out the line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash"" in /etc/default/grub
<kalg> and ran update-grub
<kalg> now splash screen won't pop up and no hang ups since then
<jmichaelx> i would never recommend kubuntu to a new linux user
<sea4ever> Huh..hey for some reason amarok refuses to use the mySQL database of tracks on my laptop
<jmichaelx> kalg: i just followed in your footsteps
<jmichaelx> DaveWM: i will keep that in mind
<sea4ever> Ah, I think I figured it out. Nevermind.
<DaveWM> jmichaelx :  i think what annoys me sometimes is that there's just too many ways to go about anything,  each with pro's and con's,  i never know what is the preffered method of doing something
<DaveWM> heh
<DaveWM> kalg :  ah,  i didnt realize that could all be handles from grub,  so putting text that option takes me to terminal login,  basically it disables kdm from starting i guess,  using "nosplash"  doesnt seem to matter though,  still has the kubuntu splash up and is getting stuck atm,  so i guess i'll just go with the text option and stick with the console login
<jmichaelx> DaveWM: that is why i think kubuntu.org should provide guidance with issues like this... there were some major issues in 9.10 for a while for anyone who also had gnome installed. the only way around for me for a while was to switch to GDM. a new user would have just been stuck
<DaveWM> thanks for that tidbit
<DaveWM> jmichaelx :  yeah its one of the reasons i've gotten to dislike login managers,  just another process running between you and what you're wanting to do that doesnt really provide for very much
<DaveWM> most of the time i end up just installing a bare console / server style system,  without any packages,  and then just install the core packages for the x server and desktop
<DaveWM> leaving out the login managers
<DaveWM> there's still ways to get to startx automatically after you login,  and still don't need a login manager
<jmichaelx> DaveWM: there is also value in seeing some of what is flying by upon booting up and shutting down... although with quicker boot and shutdown times, not as much is seen anymore
<DaveWM> jmichaelx :  i think even somebody who isnt technically inclined and coming off of using windows or os x will still know what the console login is for,  not much else to be said when it asks for a username and password
<DaveWM> heh
<DaveWM> i mean i guess some of the accessibility options of the login manager are handy for many people,  and being able to choose between different desktop environments if you have more than one
<jmichaelx> yeah, using startx, switching between different wm's and de's gets slightly more involved
<DaveWM> ok,  so jmichaelx :  instead of renaming kde.conf,  just putting text in the /etc/defaults/grub LINUX_CMDLINE_DEFAULTS="text"  seems to be a better option
<jmichaelx> DaveWM: i just did what kalg did, and commented out GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<DaveWM> thnx kalg ,  grub2 does have some nice features,  but coming from grub1 it seems a bit of a convoluted thing to me,  but many things in linux to me still feel that way,  lol
<DaveWM> i wonder why "nosplash" has no effect
<DaveWM> that i can tell anyway
<DR_Plan> Парни , как поднять прокси на кубунте?
<jmichaelx> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kalg> you are welcome DaveWM, nice to hear that helped you.
<jmichaelx> DaveWM: well, we went from grub1 to grub2, and threw plymouth into the mix shortly thereafter, so there are a few variables which have changed
<DaveWM> kalg :  yeah *buntu does have a handy community for people that arent strictly linux users,  i think that's what's driving it
<DaveWM> i find it interesting that grub2 automatically finds kernels and adds them to the list
<jmichaelx> i like grub2, although i still need to gain a bit more familiarity
<DaveWM> i guess most of my issues stem from the fact that i have to mess with how things are setup by default,  and in linux with different things coming from different sources and working together and sharing different configuration files,  i guess things can get hairy sometimes
<DaveWM> but that's also part of the fun for me,  just figuring it out
<DaveWM> i never leave "well enough" alone,  lol
<jmichaelx> same here.... i think this is something that plagues many linux users.... it's specifically that tendency which influenced them to start using linux to begin with , lol
<DaveWM> very true,  i'm slowly working my way towards using linux more than windows,  i have learned from my many years of windows usage how to get most of what i want out of it,  but  its certainly not as easily customized in certain ways compared to linux
<jussi> DaveWM: jmichaelx, nice discussion, but perhaps more appropriate for #kubuntu-offtopic
<DaveWM> sorry jussi ;)
<jmichaelx> jussi: i just assume that since this channel is barely used these days, and since there ISN'T anyone asking for support ATM, nothing is being harmed
<jmichaelx> btw, #kubuntu was very active at one time
<jussi> jmichaelx: please use the offtopic channel for offtopic - filling up this channel (logged channel) makes he tlogs harder to read and can discourge people from talking
<jmichaelx> jussi: you do have a point there
<jussi> jmichaelx: Ive been around a long time ;)
<DaveWM> jussi :  that was the best reason i've ever heard in any of the ubuntu channels for not talking off topic ,  you have my respect now ;)
<jmichaelx> as dead as this channel is, i can just imagine what #kubuntu_offtopic isl ike
<jmichaelx> DaveWM: i have taken discussions to off_topic before.... seldom works, convo dies right off
<jussi> jmichaelx: if you join and DaveWM and I are there, thats enough for a discussion. :)
<jmichaelx> jussi: will do my best
<jussi> jmichaelx: feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic if you prefer, its definately not dead
<maco> jussi: unfortunately
<jmichaelx> yeah,,,, even if i were a gnome user, i had always liked #kubuntu because it was not as crazy. that was when #kubuntu was still MUCH more active than it is now
<fabio> olá
<sabgenton> is there any reson to have ubuntu netbook if you prefer plasma-deskop over plasma-netbook?
<bazhang> sabgenton, not really; whatever you like best
<sabgenton> so the drivers for every thing I need on my netbook should be there for the normal kubuntu?
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> same for all variants, just the top bits are changed
<sabgenton> I'm on nebook edition at the momennt and I don't really think I need the netbook ness
<sabgenton> whats the point of having it?
<sabgenton> why don't they just put plasma-netbook on the desktop edition
<sabgenton> if that's the only differents
<sabgenton> in the installer they could have do you want the  plasma-desktop or the plasma-netbook
 * sabgenton goes to download desktop
<bazhang> why not just install over it
<bazhang> ie then choose from login window
<bazhang> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.174.1 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bazhang> well alongside, not over
<sabgenton> you just mean the plamsa-desktop component?
<bazhang> sabgenton, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will pull that in
<bazhang> sabgenton, then choose at login window
<sabgenton> does that package just add plasma desktop?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> well and all the stuff with it
<sabgenton> will my install match the deskop.iso
<sabgenton> after that
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> no need to get that iso
<sabgenton> ok and boot it and install over the top?
<bazhang> sabgenton, well choose in the login window
<bazhang> you could install any of the -desktop packages and do that
<sabgenton> meah I only just installed
<bazhang> ubuntu , xubuntu, lubuntu, edubuntu, ubuntustudio, etc
<sabgenton> your making think it's not worth it
<sabgenton> I'll just download the deskop ISO format and start again
<bazhang> depends on you.
<sabgenton> yeah but my choices depend on the way things are
<phoenix_> can anyone help me to configure my alsa settings to get a lowpass filter
<sabgenton> hm sources.list seems ok but I can't even install vim
<sabgenton> Package vim is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bazhang> !find vim
<ubottu> Found: vim, vim-common, vim-dbg, vim-doc, vim-gnome, vim-gui-common, vim-runtime, vim-tiny, jvim-canna, jvim-doc (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vim&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<bazhang> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 844 kB, installed size 1672 kB
<olskolirc> is anyone here fond of Maverick?
<olskolirc> not Maverick
<olskolirc> i mean Lucid
<sabgenton> sorry juping the gun I'm doing an apt update then see
<sabgenton> is there ubuntu package search online
<sabgenton> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<zs> 有人在么
<sabgenton> !fetch
<sabgenton> how do you do a download only with apt?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install packagename
<sabgenton> no I meant fetch with out install
<bazhang> the manual for apt-get has that
<sabgenton> yeah couldn't figure it
<sabgenton> i thought it was -f
<bazhang> open a terminal, type man apt-get
<sabgenton> but the man says thats  fix-broken
<phoenix_> i want to install xmms gui version
<franco-x-irc> #ubuntu-es
<zetheroo> (19:00:08) zetheroo: I am trying to install recorditnow in Ubuntu Lucid and am getting a message in SPM regarding 3 packages that need to be installed but won't be due to unresolved dependencies ... how to fix?
<zetheroo> the three packages are: kdebase-runtime, kdelibs5, libqt4-svg
<wazza46> From ?
<zetheroo> wazza46: you talking to me?
<wazza46> yes
<zetheroo> seems I can't install any KDE apps .. I keep getting dependency issues
<zetheroo> wazza46: sorry, what are you asking me? (From ?)
<wazza46> have you got the classics apps ?
<wazza46> from what country ? what language ?
<zetheroo> wazza46: classic?
<wazza46> default apps
<zetheroo> I am in Australia ..
<wazza46> ok
<zetheroo> default Ubuntu apps?
<wazza46> kubuntu apps
<zetheroo> I am not running Kubuntu
<wazza46> you have got Ubunu
<zetheroo> as I said above: "I am trying to install recorditnow in Ubuntu Lucid and am getting a message in SPM regarding 3 packages that need to be installed but won't be due to unresolved dependencies ... how to fix?"
<zetheroo> SPM = Synaptic Package Manager
<wazza46> why are you on :#kubuntu ?
<ubuntu> hello all
<wazza46> hello
<TheWizzard> i want a little help
<zetheroo> wazza46: because the dependencies are KDE ones ... and #ubuntu is overrun
<wazza46> oook sorry
<zetheroo> :(
<wazza46> im french
<zetheroo> wazza46: ok ... ;-)
<TheWizzard> may i get help here?:D
<wazza46> say
<TheWizzard> i need a good scan archive:D
<wazza46> zetheroo: http://jacekfurmankiewicz.blogspot.com/2007/05/integrating-kde-applications-into.html
<TheWizzard> not this..... a scan archive for my terminal(root)
<wazza46> don't have sorry
<TheWizzard> its hard to find on internet
<wazza46> i see
<TheWizzard> all results is no good
<Zensursula>  Hi all, I can't switch to fullscreen. ATI : http://pastebin.ca/1938728
<Zensursula> Any ideas?
<Zensursula> KDE 4.5.1  |  Linux mobiLX 2.6.32-25-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 1 09:46:13 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<zetheroo> wazza46: thanks but I have dependency issues ... not really mentioned there
<Mamarok> zetheroo: why don't you just install those packages?
<Mamarok> Search them in Synaptic and mark for isntallation
<zetheroo> Mamarok: which packages?
<zetheroo> Mamarok: I have been
<TheWizzard> any unixcod scanner.....HELP ME PLEASEEEE:((:((
<zetheroo> trying
<Mamarok> the missing packages
<zetheroo> Mamarok: I cannot even install plasma-desktop
<Mamarok> zetheroo: which ones are missing exactly?
<Mamarok> TheWizzard: please do not shout!
<Mamarok> !patience | TheWizzard
<ubottu> TheWizzard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<zetheroo> Mamarok: well it's like a maze ... whatever I try to install it tells me there are more unresolved deps
<Mamarok> zetheroo: tll me exactly which packages are missing, and I tell you the line to enter in the console
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492547/
<Mamarok> zetheroo: try installing the package kde-minimal
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492548/
<Mamarok> zetheroo: which exact Ubuntu version are you running?
<zetheroo> Lucid
<zetheroo> fresh install ...
<Mamarok> hm, very strange, that should work out of the box
<zetheroo> yep
<Mamarok> please make sure in the package  manager that you have all repositories activated, backports, proposed, updates and security
<zetheroo> proposed is not ...
<Mamarok> then run 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Mamarok> once you have this repo activated
<zetheroo> but proposed is pre-release stuff ...
<zetheroo> I never needed it ... nor did I need backports I don't think ...
<zetheroo> updating ....
<zetheroo> 190MB downloading ...
<Mamarok> zetheroo: not at all, proposed is not pre-release stuff
<zetheroo> Mamarok: that is the definition in Software Sources :)
<Mamarok> these repositories bring you only stable packages
<Mamarok> the definition is pretty wrong and misleading
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> should be changed ...
<Mamarok> yeah, but nobody found a correct wording so far
<Mamarok> it's packages that are proposed for inclusion
<zetheroo> ok
<Mamarok> pre-release in regard to the next Ubuntu version
<zetheroo> so "Proposed packages" sounds right ... ha
<Mamarok> but not for Lucid, as Lucid is released already
<zetheroo> geez ... this is slow ..
<zetheroo> usually it's about 150kB/s ... now it's under 50kB/s ...
<zetheroo> is this going to fix the issue?
<Mamarok> I don't know yet, you need to run the commands I told you first
<zetheroo> which commands?
<Mamarok> then run 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<zetheroo> 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<zetheroo> yes
<zetheroo> it's updating ...
<zetheroo> upgrading ...
<zetheroo> btw ... whats the diff? sudo apt-get update vs sudo apt-get upgrade ....? I thought "upgrade" was to upgrade from one release to another ...
<Mamarok> update brings you the new package list only, upgrade upgrades all packages upgraded sinc the last release
<Mamarok> but you have the repositories for Lucid, so you stay in Lucid, no risk
<Mamarok> You have a frsh install of Lucid which came out in April, there have been many updates since
<zetheroo> well I did update immediately after installing ... so it's not that old ... I guess all these updates came from backports and proposed
<Mamarok> those commands don't install new packages, only if there are new dependencies
<Peace-> hi guys :)
<fhc> HELLO
<Mamarok> zetheroo: any news?
<fhc> does anyone here know how to make the network manager applet work corrrectly in kubuntu
<fhc> the vpn section is disabled in kubuntu... where as in gnome desktop the vpn optoin is avaialbe in network manager applet
<Peace-> fhc: there wicd
<Peace-> and now wicd-qt
<Peace-> but only if you know to compile
<Peace-> if not use wicd gtk
<fhc> i dont understand
<Peace-> fhc: use wicd if knetworkmanager doesn't fit for you
<fhc> the network manager appolet works fine in xubuntu and gnoome desktop but in kubuntu the vpn option is disabled
<fhc> where can i get wicd
<fhc> does it have vpn option>
<fhc> i connect to the internet via vpn
<fhc> vpn option doesnt work in knetwork manager
<Mamarok> fhc: I don't think wicd is a solution, you don't have problems with wireless connections
<fhc> no
<Mamarok> fhc: use the gnome network manager instead
<fhc> i dont have problrms with wirelesss
<Mamarok> fhc: I know, read what I just said
<fhc> how do i use gnome networm maangwer in kubuntu
<fhc> kubuntu has its own network mangner
<Mamarok> fhc: start it in the konsole
<fhc> how do i do that
<Mamarok> but you need to stop the knetworkmanager first
<fhc> i will uninstall knetwork mananger
<Mamarok> fhc: you don't need to unistall it, just close the applet
<Mamarok> then use the netwrok manager in the systemTray
<Mamarok> network*
<fhc> WHATS THE COMMAND
<fhc> to start it from konsole
<Mamarok> fhc: please don't shout!
<fhc> sorry
<Mamarok> fhc: normally it should already be running, check the systray Icons
<fhc> the network manager runs
<fhc> but the vpn option is disabled
<fhc> thats the problem
<fhc> it wont let me creat e a vpn connection in kubuntu
<fhc> in gnome it works fine
<Mamarok> let me check
<fhc> ok
<wazza46> Help me please tuxguitar doesent works with the MIDI system : timidity
<Mamarok> fhc: well, it is enabled here for me, don't know if that is a version problem
<Mamarok> fhc: which KDE version do you use?
<fhc> i am on ubuntu 10.4
<fhc> latest version
<Mamarok> that is not the KDE version, please check in a KDE application, in the help menu -> About KDE
<fhc> kubuntu doesnt let me create vpn connections
<fhc> but i am logged into gnome riht now
<Mamarok> well, start any KDE application then and check :)
<fhc> i think this should be a bug repoirt
<fhc> that vpn is disableed in knetworkmananger
<fhc> my kde version is 4.4.2
<zetheroo> Mamarok: only 55% done ..
<Mamarok> zetheroo: ah, OK
<Mamarok> fhc: yep, please file a bug then
<fhc> yeao
<fhc> this definitely needs to be a bug report for kubuntu
<Mamarok> fhc: wait, I fond the solution: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=89503&start=0&sid=0f1e4caab37c4652120573f1e61100b0
<fhc> how do i file a bug report>
<Mamarok> found
<Mamarok> you are missing a plugin
<Mamarok> read that thread
<Mamarok> fhc: you need to install the network-manager-openvpn-kde package
<Mamarok> fhc: and network-manager-vpnc-kde
<Mamarok> depending on the vpn version you are using
<fhc> ok thanks alot
<fhc> that helps
<Mamarok> fhc: you are welcome, I found just by googling for that :)
<daniel__> Is anyone familiar with Wubi and the dsk files?
<fhc> i tried but couldnt find any relevant threads
<DaveWM> ok,  in kde desktop settings,  if i go to "Desktop Effects"  compositing is active,  and then i go to all effects,  and change settings for "shaddows"  yet i don't see any changes in the shadows under windows ?
<daniel__> I had Linux installed via Wubi.  Windows crashed and I had to re-install.  Now I cannot get into my old install.  I tried making a new one but how do I access the old files?
<DaveWM> i even did like 10 / 10 x/y offset,  and made it more opaque,  no changes show up on the windows shadows though
<DaveWM> anybody have any clue what i'm doing wrong ?
<daniel__> I tried to replace the root.dsk with my old copy and that just gives an error messages.
<DaveWM> daniel__ : what version of windows ?
<daniel__> XP.
<fhc> ok
<fhc> let me try now to use vpn in kubuntu
<daniel__> Is there a way to mount the old dsk files and access them in Linux or Windows?
<DaveWM> daniel__: xp is booting right,  you just can't get into linux ?
<daniel__> I re-installed XP as it was before and I can access Windows but not the old Linux install.  I created a new Linux install and running that now.
<DaveWM> hmm,  wubi doesnt create partitions does it ?  i mean it just installs in an image somehow,  and adds itself to windows bootloader ?
<daniel__> Yes
<daniel__> It creates files called root.dsk and swapfile.dsk that it uses for the Linux system.
<DaveWM> you didnt happen to keep a copy of your boot.ini from before did you ?
<daniel__> Yes and I tried that.
<daniel__> I saved the Wubi folder and the 3 files on the root drive and tried putting everything back as before.
<DaveWM> i suppose you could move your saved wubi stuff somewhere,  run through a wubi install again,  then just replace the .dsk image with your old one
<daniel__> I tried that also without success.
<DaveWM> i dunno,  i never used wubi,  wish i could help more,  i was looking up some things reguarding it,  but sounds like you tried most things
<DaveWM> do you even have ubuntu option for it in your boot up menu at all ?
<daniel__> It looks like it would work but gives error messages when I select the Linux menu item.
<daniel__> Yes
<DaveWM> ah
<DaveWM> hmm
<DaveWM> probably a UUID thing,  dunno
<daniel__> File might be bad.  I want to try to load and read the file.
<DaveWM> daniel__ : do you ever see a grub screen after selecting linux ?
<daniel__> Yes
<daniel__> Well, what happens after the selection it tries to load with the Ubuntu load screen and then a text screen appears with a prompt.
<DaveWM> might wanna try hitting e on the main item and editing where the root file system is
<DaveWM> its probably something like UUID="some crazy stuff here"  could delete that and try /dev/sda1 or something in its place
<fhc> Hey thanks alot mamarock
<fhc> its worked
<fhc> i had to install nother packege as well  for pptp
<fhc> ten it worked
<fhc> these packeges should have been shipped by default with kubuntu
<fhc> but they werent
<fhc> anyway thanks alot
<fhc> now i got internet working on kubuntu
<fhc> the only problem now is i cant connect to irc.dal.net
<fhc> can anyone else connect to dalnet
<DaveWM> daniel__ :  follow some of this info http://folfje.wordpress.com/2010/04/23/installing-wubi-9-10/  for changing grub to work with your saved disk image
<DaveWM> its a bit convoluted,  but should get you there
<daniel__> Okay.  Thank you.
<DaveWM> sorry,  bad url
<tjingboem> all the icons on the taskbar are gone. how can i make them visible again?
<daniel__> That is okay,
<Mamarok> fhc: nice it works :)
<Mamarok> fhc: I never used dalnet
<DaveWM> daniel__ http://rolfje.wordpress.com/2010/04/23/installing-wubi-9-10/
<DaveWM> that's it
<DaveWM> problem is after reinstalling windows the UUID was changed,  so your root filesystem can't be found atm from grub
<DaveWM> i guess anyway
<DaveWM> heh
<Mamarok> tjingboem: could you maybe make a screenshot? knsapshot allows you to do that, and imagebin-ca allows you to paste it
<Mamarok> tjingboem: since I don't know what icons you are talking about
<surunveri> Im using Kubuntu 10.04 and trying to run a jawaws program for playing go. the program works fine but audio doesnt
<surunveri> someone using linux and the same go program
<surunveri> advices that using commands "padsp" or "aoss" before executing the "javaws" command
<Mamarok> surunveri: check you have nothing muted in KMix
<surunveri> no that's not it :D
<Mamarok> surunveri: you have all channels visible in KMix? SOmetimes not all channels are shown
<Mamarok> and the advice for aoss doesn't work in Kubuntu, as the Ubuntu distros use alsa, not oss
<tjingboem> Marnarok, i am talking about those little creatures that should live beside the digital clock
<tjingboem> on the left of it
<surunveri> so
<surunveri> no idea how to fix this then? :<
<Mamarok> tjingboem: the system tray in that case, so you might have removed the widget:
<Mamarok> click on the icon on the extreme right so you can readd the systray widget
<Mamarok> you might have to unlock widgets first
<Mamarok> surunveri: unless you install pulseaudio, but that is not really a good idea in Kubuntu Lucid
<surunveri> Z-z
<Mamarok> surunveri: there is a forum thread about that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78698
<surunveri> so the audio doesnt work and it cant be fixed?
<surunveri> i'll try that then
<tjingboem> Marnarok, okay, thanks, i'll chech that out
<surunveri> but how do i create a shellscript
<surunveri> ?
<Mamarok> surunveri: copy that lines in a text editor, name it soundgoscript.sh, then make it executable with this command
<Mamarok> chomd +x soundgoscript.sh
<zetheroo> Mamarok: wow ... finally done ...
<Mamarok> then you can just run it in a konsole with that command: ./soundgscript.sh
<zetheroo> Mamarok: I guess I have to reboot now
<Mamarok> zetheroo: that was long
<zetheroo> Mamarok: :)
<Mamarok> no, only if you want to change kernel
<zetheroo> Mamarok: it installed a new one
<tjingboem> Marnarok, they are caleed Trayicons. is that a widget too?
<Mamarok> zetheroo: try just restarting KDE for now, you can restart the computer later
<Mamarok> tjingboem: let me check the name, second
<zetheroo> Mamarok: should I install KDE now?
<surunveri> kk
<Mamarok> zetheroo: just try installing the package you wanted first
<zetheroo> ok
<Mamarok> tjingboem: the widget is called SystemTray
<zetheroo> sudo aptitude install recorditnow
<zetheroo> seems to be working
<Mamarok> zetheroo: I guess you were missing some updates
<zetheroo> yes ... or sources ...
<zetheroo> says it's downgrading some packages ...
<tjingboem> Marnarok, yes you are right, that the one, thanks!
<Mamarok> tjingboem: you are welcome :)
<surunveri> it doesnt seem to work
<surunveri> was i supposed to remove the firts and last line
<surunveri> ?
<fhc> can anyone tell me how to use netowrk manager applet in fluxbox
<fhc> its would be a great help
<surunveri> /home/surunveri/Desktop/soundscript.sh: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `/usr/local/bin/javaws-aoss'
<surunveri> /home/surunveri/Desktop/soundscript.sh: line 1: `--(/usr/local/bin/javaws-aoss)--'
<surunveri> says like that.. it was only 2 lines so i figuredi could paste
<Mamarok> surunveri: let me check again
<fhc> can anyone tell me how to use netowrk manager applet in fluxbox???
<fhc> it would be a great help
<fhc> mamarok
<Mamarok> surunveri: only these two lines:
<Mamarok> #! /bin/sh
<Mamarok> aoss javaws $1
<surunveri> kk
<Mamarok> fhc: I don't know, I don't use fluxbox, sorry
<surunveri> hmm
<surunveri> now it opens a box that says 'certificates'
<fhc> ok thanks anyway
<surunveri> with 2 columns "issued to" and "issued by"
<surunveri> and 5 buttons saying import, export,, remove,details and close
<surunveri> well and audio doesnt work either yet so
<surunveri> i've no idea
<surunveri> oh
<surunveri> I was supposed to replace the $1 with the command to run
<surunveri> i tried that and itw orks now
<Mamarok> surunveri: sorry, should have told you
<surunveri> yea
<andrey> hi
<HHP-DeV> sq
<jussi> hrm, If Im using sdolphin and sftp, and I have sudo permissions on my user, is there any way to copy files that would normally require sudo to look at?
<rork> jussi: use `kdesudo dolphin` to use dolphin in root mode
<jussi> rork: but I dont think that helps if the host is a remote one.
<jussi> (ie. using sftp)
<rork> jussi: sorry, I thought the local files required sudo, I think you're only option is to login as a user that has reading rights for those files then
<owner> Hi
<Jeepman> I am new to kubuntu
<Guest55581> Hi all here.. I finally installed 10.04, but I couldn't install some -dev pkgs with apt-get (probably now they are not here anymore).. Can someone here help to find a solution me please?
<Guest55581> to be specific: I need libglib1.3-dev but apt-get install libglib-1.3-dev returns this error "Package libglib1.3-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source". Then it suggests to install the 2.0 version. but I really need 1.3. Is there any repository for this? Thanks
<v3nd3tta``> i think i had the same with a thing i needed for configuring sth about terminal... still not solved, just dropped :/
<Guest55581> What about If I compile glib from sources and install it? will it conflict with the currently installed 2.0 and will it break something?
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> anyone can use translatoid with 4.5.1? i get no result by clicking the translate button no matter what i'm trying to translate
<svasist> hi)i'm user
<svasist> :)
<erigais_> hi user
<chater> wesh
<terran4000> Hey, when I put in the x64 kubuntu cd and try to boot from it (install or try before install) ... all I get is a blank screen.
<terran4000> the lcd power led blinks on and off ... no clue what could be wrong
<terran4000> is there a way to force 'safe graphics mode' on the 10.4 cd?
<terran4000> hm, darn. Forgot all geeks are still asleep at 10:30am CTS
<rork> terran4000: did you check the disk for errors?
<terran4000> ooo, someone lives!
<terran4000> hmm
<terran4000> no
<terran4000> no errors
<FloodBotK2> terran4000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terran4000> after the logo it just goes blank
<terran4000> the power button (on the lcd) blinks on/off and that's all.
<terran4000> I once got into some sort of version of kubuntu, when I tried the 'nodep' (or whatever that option was)...
<terran4000> but then the screen was more distorted than a picaso painting
<rork> what gpu do you have?
<terran4000> Ati (yea, I know, already a mistake there) HD 5x00
<terran4000> I don't remember which model at the moment though
<Scherenhaenden> hi everybody
<terran4000> Howdy!
<Scherenhaenden> i have a problem... my computer doesnt mount a usbstick... i can see the others but this one in kubuntu not... but it works
<sascha_> hi, is there a german supportchannel for kubuntu?
<rork> !de | sascha_
<ubottu> sascha_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Scherenhaenden> sascha
<sascha_> thnx
<Scherenhaenden> sascha_: was für ein problem hast denn du?
<Scherenhaenden> also ich könnte dir helfen
<Scherenhaenden> wenn du es so möchtest
<sascha_> ich hab ein prob mit meinem 1und1 surfstick
<sascha_> kennst dich damit aus?
<Scherenhaenden> XD lüstig... 1und1 benutzt fast kein mensch
<Scherenhaenden> ok... erzählt mal was genau ist mit dem stick
<Scherenhaenden> wird nicht erkannt oder so?
<rork> please both join #ubuntu-de if you want to talk german and keep this channel english
<sascha_> Kubuntu erkennt ihn, aber ich bekomm keine Verbindung ins Netz
<sascha_> ok
<Scherenhaenden> right
<Scherenhaenden> hey who could help me with one usb sitck that ubuntu doesnt wanna see :XD?!!
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<rork> terran4000: http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/732545-how-install-ubuntu-10-04-ati.html
<terran4000> rork: thanks man!
<rork> Scherenhaenden: if you plugin your usb stick does it show up in lsusb?
<terran4000> sadly that's the odd ball thing ... on my love cd there is no 'safe graphics mode'!
<Scherenhaenden> jap....
<terran4000> pesky x64 >_>
<Scherenhaenden> but... i did an image on it... with image writer... that i have problems on kubuntu after that... with that usb stick
<Scherenhaenden> but im not sure what could be doing that
<Scherenhaenden> noooooo
<Scherenhaenden> sorry i fixed
<Scherenhaenden> i know what that was
<Scherenhaenden> sorry
<Scherenhaenden> i was trying to make an image from freebsd... n that format was not readable for linux i dont know why
<Scherenhaenden> rork: thanks
<rork> terran4000: Did you try this also? http://www.overclock.net/9578752-post9.html
<terran4000> oo, I'll try that!
<terran4000> You rock rork!
<PolyC> I have a networking problem here. since i connected my phone to the pc it seems to be a little irritated
<PolyC> I am able reach servers out there via their ip addresses (ping and http)
<PolyC> however the local dns here does not seem to work
<PolyC> how can check whats wrong with the dns (i use one provided by my uni)
<oxymoron> Does anyone know how to copy files into iPhone 4 device in Kubuntu? Dolphin doesnt mount it at all and I cannot found it. Kubuntu detects it, but it doesnt work.
<urgen> that's odd oxymoron, maybe there is a switch/setting inside the phone that activates use as a storage device
<oxymoron> urgen: I dont think so, but probably Apple block outside access ... maybe remotely I dont know xD
<urgen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<urgen> did you look at that page?
<urgen> If you have a password set up on your device, unlock it first before connecting the USB cable, otherwise Ubuntu will not recognize it.
<urgen> if you still have trouble then check the currency of those supporting libraries
<oxymoron> urgen: Yes I have.
<oxymoron> urgen: And I dont have password as far as I know.
<qwert> How to bookmark a file? (as in an mp3 file in nautilus)
<urgen> I don't use nautilus
<qwert> How to bookmark a file? (as in an mp3 file in dolphin)
<urgen> hehe
<qwert> typo
<urgen> make a new folder create a shortcut
<qwert> eh?
<urgen> folder called favez
<urgen> dolphin is the file manager, right?
<qwert> yes certainly
<v3nd3tta``> yep
<urgen> 'bookmarks' are a browser thing
<urgen> but it's just an easy to manage file
<urgen> maybe there is a file manager tool that does this
<qwert> i want to tick/star a file..
<urgen> Quick Bookmarking
<urgen>  To quickly create a bookmark in the Places panel for the current folder, right click in the work space and click Add to Places in the context menu.
<urgen> that's what help says for making a bookmark in dolphin
 * urgen tries it
<qwert> but not rating thing as in dolphin.. I want to be able to view in columns with size, date, name etc
<qwert> Where is the "Places" Folder? By that i can only bookmark a folder and i want to bookmark a file
<urgen> the right click option is there on mine and now shows up in the left column
<urgen> Places is what they call the column on the left
<urgen> the folder style nav
<urgen> where you see your USB drive or your Root directory or Home
<qwert> yeah
<qwert> urgen: I am not asking for that
<urgen> so, thanks for the question because I was starting to get tired of having to dig around to find stuff
<urgen> why not?
<urgen> bookmark for what function?
<qwert> urgen: I want to bookmark a 'file' and not a folder. And by columns i mean the columns in Folder panel (like Name,Type,Owner etc, when in Details view)
<urgen> ok, so my first idea would work then
<urgen> you'll have to make a folder and fill it with shortcuts
<qwert> No no that
<apparle> how to install microsoft office?
<apparle> wine doesn't function very well
<qwert> !info openoffice | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: Package openoffice does not exist in lucid
<urgen> yes wine is a little bit whimpy
<apparle> qwert: :)
<apparle> qwert: I know openoffice
<apparle> qwert: but whatever you may say..... it is nowhere near msoffice
<chuckf> apparle: under kubuntu you may want to look at codeweavers
<apparle> chuckf: I don't think it is free?
<chuckf> apparle: its not, but neither is MS Office
<qwert> urgen: I want a easy way to tick file as file putting star on a file
<urgen> you'll want to talk to dophin dev then
<urgen> dolphin
<apparle> chuckf: its is rather too much to pay both for codeweaver and office
<urgen> sometimes you will get the ear of someone interested and it shows up right away
<urgen> apparle, use openoffice.org
<apparle> has anyone tried play on linux...
<urgen> it does anything microsoft does
<qwert> urgen: what you are suggesting iis fine as well
<qwert> urgen: What? was that statement on me?
<urgen> I can't find how to make a shortcut???
<apparle> urgen: I have tried it quite a lot... so I want MS office
<urgen> openoffice.org is for the "microsoft office" question
<urgen> then use Windows
<qwert> urgen: I mean what you suggested is helpful :)
<urgen> I hate Office
<apparle> urgen: why
<urgen> it is stupid
<urgen> takes a half hour to find the simple easy change I want to make
<apparle> urgen: you mean you hate the new interface?
<urgen> the new interface is horrible
<apparle> urgen: it depends actually, I got used to it and now I can do things even faster
<chuckf> apparle: you have very few choices here. Try to get wine to work for your MS Office, pay for codeweavers or use Windows
<urgen> or virtualbox
<urgen> and use a licensed windows in linux
<urgen> which is also kind of stupid
<urgen> just get windows if you need it so bad
<apparle> urgen: I am no M$ fan, but I agree on one thing, nobody beats MSoffice
<apparle> not so bad...
<apparle> was just wondering
<apparle> which is better virtual box or vmware
<urgen> both get good reviews
<apparle> has anyone tried playonlinux?
<chuckf> never head of it
<apparle> chuckf: google it
<chuckf> s/head/heard
<chuckf> apparle: why?
<urgen> (maybe apparle is spam)
<chuckf> what is it?
<apparle> I am in this channel for 2 years..... how dare you call me spam
<apparle> :P
<apparle> chuckf: supposed to be a collection of scripts to get office working in wine
<urgen> thereya go
<urgen> :-)
<apparle> urgen: so I asking has anyone tried it
<chuckf> apparle: well I have no interest in doing so, so I'm not going to search for it
<apparle> chuckf: cool
<chuckf> and again, that option leads you back to one of the three choices I mentioned before
<apparle> :)
<apparle> which is better virtual box or vmware... or are there any other such softwares?
<chuckf> its a toss of the coin which is better. Depends on the features you need. I tend towards vbox in almost every case for my uses
<cga> hi all, i want to upgrade to maverick beta. update-amanger-kde and update-notifier-kde are installed but won't run from ALT+F2 (nor from console. comand not found). help please.
<Mirrakor> Is Digikam part of the standard Kubuntu(LU)?
<gauda> mirrakor: no you'll have to install it from repo
<cga> gauda: any idea on my issue? please.
<gauda> cga: why not apt-get install digikam
<cga> gauda: uhu?
<Mirrakor> gauda: Can you give me a ca. amount of MBs that I'll need to install digikam/dependencies?
<gauda> cga: sorry this was for mirrakor
<cga> Mirrakor: apt-get will tell you
<gauda> mirrakor: well, apt-get sauys you'll need 14mb but i dont know if this is with dependencies
<Mirrakor> I guess no - think is I'm trying to create a live-usb-stick and I need to know in advance how much additional dependencies I'll need to create something called presistant memory :)
<Mirrakor> But I guess, there's only try and find out :)
<gauda> cga: sorry, no idea. did you try googling? shouldnt be so hard to do the upgrade
<gauda> mirrakor: think so, too ;)
<gauda> cga: did so for you: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<gauda> To upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a desktop system, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d"
<cga> gauda: do you read what people write when asks for help? anyway thanks for trying.
<urgen> :-) no love
<gauda> cga: which update-manager-kde
<cga> gauda: the kubuntu one :P
<urgen> alt f2 pulled up a panel thingy
<gauda> no, run this on your command line. it will tell you where it is installed
<cga> gauda: this is part of the problem (which i wrote above: command not found). so which won't return a thing.
<gauda> well then how do you know it is installed? apt-get says so?
<urgen> from command line: locate update-manager
<urgen> shows me /usr/share/update-manager
<cga> gauda: i know because i reinstalled them already. and both apt-get and dpkg -l say so
<gauda> i see, its the same on my machine
<urgen> and.. when I type update-manager -h
<cga> ok then it's not only my problem
<urgen> I get: update-manager -h
<urgen> The program 'update-manager' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<urgen> sudo apt-get install update-manager
<cga> urgen: /usr/share/pyshared-data/update-manager-kde with locate
<urgen> soooo
<urgen> it's a sudo thing?
<cga> sooo?
<urgen> ya update-manager-kde is not installed, I have help files only
<gauda> well, just installed update-manager
<urgen> /usr/share/pyshared-data/update-manager-kde
<gauda> now i can run update-manager -d to get the beta
<gauda> its not kde based, but i think it will work
<cga> that is a solution, but this got to be fixed.
<urgen> :-) it does?
<cga> what you think?
<urgen> I never expect anything 'easy' to work ever
<cga> i do since i did upgrade to lucid with it
<urgen> it's cute sometimes, but next time it won't work
<cga> and you can keep "easy" for yourself
<urgen> technology changes too fast
<cga> kind of
<gauda> well, cga please tell me if it worked for you :)
<cga> gauda: ok i will, but i want to get the intended package working as it should
<gauda> i understand
<cga> =)
<Guest60825> s
<Guest60825> anybody help me to configure serial mouse in kubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<cga> Guest60825: what is a serial mouse?
<Guest60825> a mouse connected to serial port
<cga> and why you use it? (say, instead of a ps2 or usb or anything newer than that)
<cga> i just want to understand eh
<Guest60825> serial port
<cga> that doesn't tell much
<Guest60825> com port in windows
<cga> that doesn't tell much either
<Guest60825> ex: com1 ,com2
<cga> i asked you WHY use it
<cga> not what is serial port
<Guest60825> because my ps2 mouse complaint n i got a serial mouse from friend
<Guest60825> its working fine in windows
<cga> you didn't try changing to a new ps2 ?
<cga> what is the complaint there?
<Guest60825> none of kubuntu versions i used are not detecting a mouse connected to serial port
<cga> none of my neurons is going to be useful with your serial mouse problem, it is just absurd to want to use that when you have other options. i could understand if you ojnly had serial ports.
<Guest60825> any experts here to help me?
<gauda> a cheap usb mouse costs 5 euros?!
<erigais> i bought mine on ebay for 30 cents and 2.95 shipping, USD
<Guest60825> only 2 usb ports in my pc, old pc bought in year 1999
<cga> that is understandable
<cga> but why not try another PS2 mouse?
<cga> and we get back tpo my question: what is the complaint there? is it the mouse? the port?
<Guest60825> i have no much money since im a student
<cga> did you actually try another one?
<cga> we can understand that you can be poor dude. but please answer the question. you can find a ps2 mouse in every trash nowadays
<Guest60825> yaa an old ps2 mouse is working but it has some complaints while scrolling
<erigais> are you also using a ps2 keyboard? try a ps2 keyboard in that hole to make sure your port is good
<cga> i'll send it to you if you are in italy
<Guest60825> im in india
<cga> Guest60825: ok , scrolling is the problem.
<cga> both on linux and windows?
<Guest60825> actualy mouse is too old and internally damaged
<cga> i see
<Guest60825> ya both os
<cga> ok then it's mouse hardware problem
<Guest60825> ya right
<cga> none of your friends can really give you a used ps2 mouse?
<cga> because setting a serial mouse: 1) i don't know where to start. 2) it's going to be hard (i guess).
<Guest60825> my friends are too students and they are useless ,they waste money only for alcohols
<cga> Guest60825: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Guest60825> but mine is kubuntu
<cga> it's teh same
<cga> the "core" it's basically the same
<cga> they differ for interface a few tools
<cga> they differ for interface and few tools
<Guest60825> no . . .litle diffreces , i cant see a xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<cga> which version are you using?
<Guest60825> 10.04 LTS
<cga> i see
<Guest60825> any help in that site is not working for me, itried it earlier
<cga> Guest60825: try this http://onubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/05/getting-serial-mice-to-work-on-ubuntu.html
<Guest60825> i may try but i think its for older releases
<Guest60825> hello
<cga> Guest60825: the date is May 2010. i think it's good for you
<Guest60825> im gonna try it out . .
<cga> ok
<cga> good luck
<cga> Guest60825: i'm going for dinner, let me know if you managed
<elijah> Does Kubuntu have an official Twitter page?
<Guest60825> ok c u later n thanx , im trying
 * BluesKaj wonders why kubuntu would need an official twit-ter page
<avihay> twitter is a type of RSS feed, right?
<sergiy> can somebody help me translating kubuntu?
<erigais> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<erigais> for putting in text or reading text?
<sergiy> in programs
<erigais> i think it depends on the programs language settings
<erigais> do you need someone who speaks the language to help you?
<sergiy> no? i think english would be good enough
<sergiy> i just have bugs in my translation and i'd like to correct it
<erigais> ah.. i dont think i can be of much help sorry
<erigais> i thought you were talking about installing ibus or something
<elijah> What is *ubuntu's name for the system tray (as Windows calls it)?
<erigais> kickoff application launcher?
<avihay> elijah: system trey
<avihay> tray*
<avihay> well, atleast in kubuntu
<Fleck> my xorg process takes 1.1GB of RAM
<elijah> Is there a way to "minimize to system tray"?
<elijah> I just lost all respect for Netflix, I knew they used Silverlight but when I was on XP that didn't bother me since most of my stuff was closed. But now, I just tried using Netflix and Silverlight is not supported for Linux, obviously. Moonlight is not an option since it lacks DRM. Now I am in a sticky position, give up my Netflix addiction or boot into XP every now and then?
<elijah> ^ Rhetorical question...
<v3nd3tta``> give up Netflix addiction
<v3nd3tta``> NEVER BOOT XP AGAIN
<v3nd3tta``> !!!1111
<v3nd3tta``> :P
<Bucky> hi my composition is active but the bar is still grey. before this afternoon all was ok... i swear i didn't touch anything!
<fadey> вем здрасти
<Tm_T> !ru | fadey
<ubottu> fadey: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<apparle> yay I got office 2007 working on kubuntu
<fadey> realy?
<fadey> здесь по русски кто нить говорит?
<dan_l> Grrr.  Anybody want to guess why my laptop speakers dno't work on a fresh install?  headphones work.  Internal speakers do not.
<Guest91008> brasil
<binary1> anyone know why importing bookmarks.html is not allowed from network drives?  I get an error msg box titled: Remote files not accepted... msg is:you can only select local files.  This same error occurs in konqueror and firefox using 10.04
<dan_l> that _kind of_ makes sense binary
<dan_l> just move the file locally
<dohei> trying to boot 10.04 live cd, getting "mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error" any ideas?
<gauda> dohei: did you check for cd errors? there should be a menu point when booting the live cd
<dohei> yes, i verified the cd and the iso
<dohei> i couldnt use the live cd for it though.... same problem
<gauda> checked the iso by md5sum?
<dohei> correct
<gauda> well, thats strange ;) i had good experience when using usb stick. did not burn a boot-cd for ages
<dohei> heh, okay, thanks
<dan_l> !speakers
<dan_l> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<elijah> has anyone download the Android SDK on Kubuntu?
<hp2> 123
<hp2> 123
<sea4ever> The translator plugin in kopete does not work, any idea why? Maybe I'm missing a package it needs and it just won't say.
<zapper> hi
<Alberson> hello
<zapper> i cant get kopete to connect to WLM in Karmic
<andybiker> Hi
<andybiker> How can I get my local ip address?
<andybiker> google is really slow!
<The_shark_001> hello all
<andybiker> New problem. How do I configure firewall settings to allow samba shares?
<cato37> i was talked into leaving blogspot and bought a domain name. what would be a good prog for making web pages (for a newbie)?
<j0hnnyG00dF3LLA> hello
<j0hnnyG00dF3LLA> koi hai?
<j0hnnyG00dF3LLA> anybody listening/?
#kubuntu 2011-09-05
<SubCool> is the world into making homepages anymore- or is it all just facebook>?
<OerHeks> sure, Kompozer works great
<ionite> how do i setup up chinese input for KDE LTS?
<ionite> how do i disable start up applications in my taskbar in KDE?
<avihay> ionite: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59081/chinese-input-method-in-kubuntu-11-4
<ionite> avihay: but i can't find iBus and i cant find locale in system settings
<avihay> i bus it's in the repositories, I use it for 日本語
<avihay> if you can't find locale in the system settings, then something is very wrong
<ionite> avihay: my system settings have language but not locald
<ionite> avihay: and i cant find the input method button in KDE 10.4 but i can find it in 11.4
<avihay> I don't know what to say. it was just there. try to reinstall in a vm or something, I guess
<ionite> avihay: lets go step by step
<ionite> avihay: i click regional and language right?
<ionite> avihay: thereafter what do i click inorder to see locale?
<ionite> avihay: i mean what do i click to see iBus input method?
<avihay> iBus is not part of kde
<avihay> it has it's own setup
<ionite> avihay: i've installed it already.
<ionite> avihay: where does the iBus button appear? in regional language or at another place?
<avihay> type ibus in the alt-f2 window or something
<avihay> it should tell you that the iBus daemon isn't running, and if you'd like to run it, then it'll show you a config dialog, and place ibus in the systray
<ionite> avihay: it doesn't tell me iBus daemon isn't running. it's already @ my taskbar
<ionite> avihay: how do i change my input method from KDE to iBus in system settings?
<avihay> oh, well, kde uses xkbd
<ionite> avihay: so how do i go about?
<avihay> It's useless so I just disable it
<avihay> system settings -> keyboard
<ionite> avihay: so iBus = xkbd?
<avihay> system settings->input devices->keyboard
<avihay> no, iBus > 3.141592653598 * xkbd
<ionite> avihay: i've installed iBus but it doesn't appear in the drop down menu.
<avihay> what drop menu?
<ionite> avihay: drop down menu to choose iBus in Global Key Shortcuts
<avihay> it's not there
<avihay> you set ibus's shortcuts from within ibus's config dialog
<ionite> avihay: may i'll do a restart
 * moetunes is still known as moetunes
<mach> hello
<mach> does anybody know what kinde of recording software this guy is using? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2faj5M8bbtk
<phoenix_firebrd> when will libre office 3.4 be available for 11.04
<ssfdre38> yea it comes pre-installed
<phoenix_firebrd> ??
<ssfdre38> libreoffice comes pre installed
<ssfdre38> and i think 3.4 comes next update
<phoenix_firebrd> ssfdre38: when is that update coming
<werner_> Hi
<werner_> does anyone know how to integrate kfind into konqueror again? I have natty and kfind does not execute when I press Ctrl+F anymore
<phoenix_firebrd> werner_: did you change any hotkeys?
<werner_> Nope, just to make sure I have changed back to default again
<phoenix_firebrd> werner_: what is happening when you press ctrl+f
<werner_> phoenix_firebrd: Nothing happens. There is nothibng assigned in the shortcuts list for Ctrl_F either. It just always used to work under previous kubuntu
<kalwin> siema
<werner_> Sorry to bring this up again: Does anyone know how to integrate kfind into konqueror again? I have natty and kfind does not execute when I press Ctrl+F anymore
<werner_> It worked in MAverick
<werner_> (I think)
<k0s> есть русские?
<OerHeks> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<k0s> эй...олухи
<k0s> hello//
<k0s> fuck
<DanBRK> hey everybody :)
<DanBRK> I just installed kubuntu
<DanBRK> and... seeing as dragon player wasn't sufficient for my media files, I was wondering how to install vlc
<DanBRK> I've tried to do so, but there's always a few dependencies that can't get installed
<DanBRK> any suggestions?
<OerHeks> DanBRK, VLC is in the repository's from Kpackagekit
<DanBRK> I know
<OerHeks> DanBRK, maybe you need Restricted extra's first, codecs, tools & multimedia stuff
<DanBRK> but there are dependencies that, even though I just found one in Kpackagekit, can't get installed...
<DanBRK> they all seem to lead to a certain vlc-data
<OerHeks> wich dependencie you are talking about ?
<DanBRK> vlc needs vlc-nox and libvlccore4
<DanBRK> vlc-nox needs libvlsccore4
<DanBRK> libvlccore4 needs vlc-data
<DanBRK> vlc-data won't install, because it needs the ppa3 version instead of the ppa2 version
<OerHeks> DanBRK, which version of Kubuntu are you working on ?
<DanBRK> 11.04
<DanBRK> just updated it
<DanBRK> amd64
<DanBRK> strange...
<DanBRK> all the other files for vlc seem to be version 1.1.11-2~ppa3
<DanBRK> while only this file is version 1.1.11-2~ppa2
<gaussblurinc> hello! can anybody solve this problem? i need copy file from Windows disk to Linux. For this i use script on Perl:
<gaussblurinc> $d='destination'; $s='source'; `cp $d $s`;
<gaussblurinc> so, problem: how can i do this under root? (need semi-automatic script)
<tsimpson> gaussblurinc: the only way would be to launch the script as root
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Florina> Hello
<Florina> how can i listen my deezer music on amarok please ?
<Florina> it's possible ?
<BluesKaj> deezer music?
<Florina> my account on deezer
<Florina> oh i don't have the time, be right back c ya
<ronin444> sup mates
<i1920x1080> I've used Chrome for about 2 months now. I gave it an honest to god shot and I really really want to switch back to Firefox *but* after using Firefox for just a couple minutes, I quickly remember why I ditched it. It integrates poorly and has no idea what applications do what... I am always prompted "which application would you like to use"... this is a bit ridiculous. Is there no fix for this?
<BluesKaj> i1920x1080, the apps can be found in /usr/bin usually , and just check remember button ...I assume your trying to DL a torrent file ?
<i1920x1080> BluesKaj: no. media or pretty much anything that isn't a webpage. if I download it, I can't expect for Firefox to know what to do and I just find the whole prompt cumbersome
<OerHeks> i assume i1920x1080 pointing to the standard application to open a webpage menu ?
<i1920x1080> I am quite surprised at how often I download more than a webpage :\
<i1920x1080> Chrome handled this remarkably well *but* failed at rendering some pages and sucks major balls and storing passwords for popular sites. the one key element that threw me off Chrome completely was it's poor and primitive bookmark handling
<BluesKaj> i1920x1080, you can set it up in FF edit>preferences>downloads to whatever folder you choose
<ionite> how do i edit HOME/.bashrc ?
<i1920x1080> BluesKaj: yeah, I got it for Desktop. I find it quicker to download to desktop, minimize and launch the app
<i1920x1080> ionite: with an editor of your choice, just make sure it can view hidden files so you can find it
<i1920x1080> kate $HOME/.bashrc will do
<ionite> i1920x1080: do u mind explain to me what does this mean? http://kenno.wordpress.com/2010/03/14/enable-japanese-input-on-debianubuntu/
<i1920x1080> ionite: I am sorry, I do not know what it means
<i1920x1080> ionite: there are directions
<i1920x1080> ionite: you know how to use a console?
<ionite> i1920x1080: i don't know what it means. add to my bashrc line?
<i1920x1080> no
<i1920x1080> you don't know how to get a package from console?
<i1920x1080> use the shortcut Alt+F2 and you should get a prompt. enter konsole and hit enter. a console should open up
<ionite> i1920x1080: so what do i type in the console?
<BluesKaj> I used chromium for over a yr now , constantly waiting for it to integrate with kde font settings , but I finally switched back to FF ...I use a large monitor and the chromium tabs nad bookmarks bar fonts aren't configurable so they're too small to read at the native resolution
<i1920x1080> when you have the console up, you can complete step 2 from those directions
<i1920x1080> sorry, step 1
<i1920x1080> BluesKaj: I was really hoping for chromium to be awesome. I gave it a real shot and tried real hard to like it. I can say when it comes to rendering, passwords and bookmarks, it's pretty primitive for me
<i1920x1080> BluesKaj: your problem stems from the fact (if I am correct), that no matter what, those elements of chrome are forced at 96 dpi or something similiar?
<ionite> i1920x1080: david@nx116:~$ export GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus david@nx116:~$ export XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus david@nx116:~$ export QT_IM_MODULE=ibus
<ionite> i1920x1080: nothing happens.
<i1920x1080> ionite: don't go nuts. the console should have you get pass step 1 'sudo apt-get install ibus ibus-anthy ibus-gtk'
<i1920x1080> did you do step 1?
<ionite> i1920x1080: yes i did.
<i1920x1080> ok
<i1920x1080> ionite: do you have kickoff? the real graphical start menu?
<ionite> i1920x1080: ibus is already installed but i still can't do a chinese input.
<BluesKaj> i1920x1080, there's just no integration with one's system settings on chromium , dpi / fonts / schemes
<i1920x1080> theres a search option in it, try searching for ibus
<ionite> i1920x1080: iBus is started but i cant select the input method as iBus in locale
<ionite> i1920x1080: in 11.4 there's this button in Local to choose input method as iBus but in 10.4 there aren't any.
<i1920x1080> ionite: unless you completed all the directions, I don't expect for you to finish this at step 1
<BluesKaj> i1920x1080, chromium is a forerunner to the chrome OS , hence no linux themes are used
<i1920x1080> ionite: did you find the ibus preferences?
<i1920x1080> ionite: so you're sure the ibus daemon is running?
<ionite> yes
<ionite> i1920x1080: it's already in my taskbar
<i1920x1080> ionite: ok, try this hit Alt+F2 again. this time enter the following: kate ~/.bashrc
<ionite> i1920x1080: but the funny thing is that i cannot start any chinese input.
<ionite> i1920x1080: ok. it's opened
<i1920x1080> BluesKaj: I really liked the android theme. went well with my green oxygen theme
<i1920x1080> ionite: ok, scroll to the very bottom and add the following lines in step 3
<i1920x1080> you should probably be putting those in .pam_environment but for now just follow the directions
<ionite> i1920x1080: alright it's saved.
<i1920x1080> hit Alt+F2 and enter: konsole
<i1920x1080> just check for errors. if you get a prompt with no errors just close it
<ionite> i1920x1080: how do i check for erros?
<i1920x1080> errors will just pop up
<ionite> i1920x1080: do i need to type anything to see if errors will pop up?
<i1920x1080> if you got no errors you're good.
<i1920x1080> it'll just be a prompt
<ionite> no erors
<i1920x1080> good
<i1920x1080> step 4, I am not sure of what it's saying... do you see what it's talking about?
<ionite> i1920x1080: ok i've done step 4 by select chinese.
<ionite> i1920x1080: should i log out and log in again?
<i1920x1080> ok, if it does not work for you, restart the x server. yeah, log out, im not sure if the x server is restarted but on the login menu, attempt to shutdown the pc *but* select restart X to be safe
<ionite> i1920x1080: btw how do i disable some applications in my taskbar? i'm using 10.4
<i1920x1080> unlock the taskbar and a cashew nut should show up on the right of the taskbar... click the nut and you should enter a way to do that
<i1920x1080> hey BluesKaj, you ever run into the issue of trying to export chrome passwords to firefox? it's a real pain in the anus issue and I think I'm stuck on it to be honest
<ionite> i1920x1080: i am talking about the volume task bar. beside it there's bluetooth and printer applet. how can i disable both of them?
<i1920x1080> ionite: you'll need to go to systemsettings
<i1920x1080> alt+f2 enter: systemsettings
<ionite> i1920x1080: ok.
<BluesKaj> i1920x1080, i use a different system for pws ..never tried to export/import them ,,,I keep my pws in an encrypted text file , if I need one I refer to the file
<ionite> i1920x1080: i'm at system seetings
<i1920x1080> BluesKaj: yeah, I don't blame you. kwallet is another mess. I can't wait to see how secretservice turns out
<i1920x1080> ionite: theres a search bar?
<i1920x1080> enter service
<i1920x1080> go to system administration, startup and shutdown and services
<BluesKaj> kwallet was always klunky for me ...always removed it
<i1920x1080> it should probably be there
<i1920x1080> BluesKaj: I really don't blame you. you found anything that integrates well with kmail, kopete?
<ionite> i1920x1080: i entered applet but nothing apperas
<shadeslayer> i1920x1080: btw they're moving ksecretservice into a kdelibs branch
<shadeslayer> so ksecretservice support is probably planned for 4.9 or 5 i guess
<ionite> i1920x1080: i entered bluetooth too and nothng happened
<i1920x1080> shadeslayer: I am still not sure about how secret service is going to work or what it is exactly (gui, daemon, etc)
<i1920x1080> ionite, you searched for just 'service'
<ionite> i1920x1080: i did. nothing appear
<arihant> how do i automount drives on the system start?
<arihant> please reply !
<i1920x1080> ionite: interesting. not sure what you're seeing or why you're not finding it
<i1920x1080> ionite: one sec
<i1920x1080> ionite: do you have a configure menu entry on the toolbar?
<i1920x1080> if you do, can you change it to tree?
<ionite> i1920x1080: i tried service manager but the bluetooth and printer applet doesn't appear on the service manager list.
<i1920x1080> oh, you found the list but you're not finding the services
<i1920x1080> under start up services, you don't have BlueDevil?
<James147> arihant: at login: system settings > Removable devices... at boot you need to add an entry to /etc/fstab
<BluesKaj> i1920x1080, sorry i remove kmail and kopete , since i don't use either since kde4 was launched ... kmail is especially klunky IMO
<ionite> BluesKaj: kopete and kmail and konqueror and amarok are all useless for me. all too heavy for my net book.
<shadeslayer> i1920x1080: from what i gather, kwallet will grow a ksecretservice backend, not entirely sure tho
<i1920x1080> the only thing that burns me up about kmail is how it fails at working with email aliases. I got to create an identity to change my address 'on the fly'... not sure if you came from a windows background but I remember using a client called 'the bat'... wow. talk about nice
<i1920x1080> ionite: interesting
<arihant> @James147 - yeah, that i have read but I'm a complete newbie here
<James147> arihant: easier way is to just let kde do it during login
<James147> unless there is a reason you need it mounted eailer?
<arihant> @James147 - how can i do that?
<James147> system setting > removable devices
<i1920x1080> ionite: did you find the BlueDevil service?
<arihant> @James147- ohk, lemme see
<arihant> :D
<ionite> yes
<arihant> @James147 - Got it. That was easy though ! :)
<ionite> how do i make ibus appear in my task bar?
<i1920x1080> well, I should be done with manually passing my passwords back into FF
<i1920x1080> sneaky butt chrome man
<i1920x1080> ionite, unlock the widgets on your taskbar and then add a widget by clicking on the cashew
<i1920x1080> then, search for quicklaunch. you'll need to fill it out the best you can
<i1920x1080> who ever decided to call it quicklaunch sucks. it should be called shortcut to be blunt and obvious
<gaussblurinc> state<-c("t","s","t","q","z","s","a","t"); staty<-factor(state); how can i count symbols "a"?
<Fanfare> Q: how do u guys support friends (windows) using reverse VNC?
<Fanfare> Q:is there another smal vnc server than ultravnc?
<James147> Fanfare: tightvnc
<Fanfare> James147: I am looking fo a vnc-viewer (linux) that listens for a vnc-server (windows) that automatically connects to me, but needs no install on windows machine, is singlefile, etc...
<James147> Fanfare: tightvnc is a multiplatform vnc viewer/server
<Fanfare> James147: but need installing on windows...
<Fanfare> ultravnc Singleclick is one way, but i dislike creating the exe on a webpage with all credentials to connect to me...
<James147> Fanfare: maby... http://www.tightvnc.com/portable/tightvnc-pe-doc.php
<lcb> hi guys & gals, Inc. Probably you might help me on this (or probably not :) )
<lcb> after an unsuccessfull "loading of additional drivers", not getting up to the login dialog in my Kubuntu, i tried to 'aticonf --initial'(no results), then removed fglrx and reinstalled (no results), then dpkg-reconfigure fglrx and still i can't get the system to go to the login dialog. my ~/.xsession-errors "says" "run-parts: failed *** /etc/X11/Xsession.d/10fglrx: No such file or directory" and indeed doesn't exist. I pastedbin some additional info:
<lcb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682681/
<James147> lcb: try renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lcb> James147, you mean force creating one? there is no xorg.conf, not even at root
<natasha-> how to check ubuntu live cd for errors if it doesnt boots well? (i have windowsxp)?
<lcb> James147, after removing fglrx i did that. and worked. the only problem i got was not accepting my password at the login dialog. then i decided install again fglrx due to that error on the .xsession-errors
<lcb> btw James147, all permissions, sudoers, groups etc were OK, after checking
<Peace-> Hi :p
<lcb> natasha-, i believe there is initially an option to check that. but anyway, you should check the checksum of the iso before burning it.
<natasha-> hm
<LINKSWORD2> Hey everybody.
<lcb> hi LINKSWORD2. your "Hey everybody." triggers a /quit. Don't write it :p
<LINKSWORD2> I can't get Knotify to display when Caps Lock, Num Lock, etc. are pressed.
<LINKSWORD2> I have it configured to display a notice, yet the notice messages never pop up.
<LINKSWORD2> Which makes it rather hard to know if Num Lock or Caps Lock is active or not.
<arihant_> how to install Panda3D? any idea anyone?
<arihant_> I'm using kubuntu 11.04
<arihant_> anyone there?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sorry. I know nothing about Panda3D.
<BluesKaj> arihant_, what is Panda3D ?
<LINKSWORD2> I just googled it. It's a 3d rendering engine for creating game software.
<arihant_> Panda3D is engine for game designing
<arihant_> I have taken a course this semester in game designing
<arihant_> and need to use to design games
<arihant_> it runs smoothly in Windows
<arihant_> bt i can't find the right repo to install in kubuntu :(
<lcb> arihant_, there is panda3d here http://ppa.launchpad.net/panda3d/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/
<LINKSWORD2> You may need to use WINE to install it on Kubuntu.
<LINKSWORD2> Whoa. Good job, lcb
<arihant_> @lcb - Great !
<arihant_> thank you, that was really easy ! :D
<aniruddh> hi everyone m having this problem with my kubuntu that m not able to chnage the permission of any file... tried even sudo on konsole
<lcb> arihant_, start here https://launchpad.net/panda3d
<arihant_> @lcb - there is no link to download :(
<arihant_> I don't see any :(
<arihant_> what is the version number for "lucid" and "maverick"?
<arihant_> anyone
<arihant_> ?
<LINKSWORD2> Maverick is 10.10.
<lcb> arihant_, Panda's site
<lcb> https://www.panda3d.org/download.php?platform=ubuntu&version=1.0.3&runtime
<LINKSWORD2> I believe Lucid is the previous version to Maverick, which would make it 10.04.
<lcb> arihant_,  there is the deb package in there. but should be a ppa too
<arihant_> so, i'm using kubuntu 11.04, should i go with 10.04 or 10.10 installation file?
<arihant_> @lcb- that ppa not working
<arihant_> already checked it
<lcb> that's maverik, the .deb :o
 * caldera is work: Gone away for now.
<45PAALBSX> how can i check if cron runned or not?
<LINKSWORD2> gaussblurinc: What is cron?
<arihant_> @lcb- ohk thank you very much :)
<arihant_> Got it, finally !
<arihant_> Now, lemme make some kick ass games :P ;)
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<aniruddh> hi everyone m having this problem with my kubuntu that m not able to chnage the permission of any file... tried even sudo on konsole
<James147> aniruddh: what have you tried exactly?
<lcb> arihant_, :)
<arihant_> @anirudh - u a da-iictian?
<aniruddh> i have tried changing the permissions by right clicking on the file and then save it but no change
<James147> aniruddh: what file?
<aniruddh> executable file eclipse
<James147> and what where the permissions before? and exepcted after?
<aniruddh> on no file it changes
<aniruddh> i have the write permission for that file originally
<lcb> well, back to this xorg issue. no fun running puppy linux as live media.
<James147> are you the owner of it?
<aniruddh> how can i check if i own a file?
<aniruddh> chown?
<James147> "ls -l file"
<aniruddh> yes m the owner
<James147> what file system?
<aniruddh> ntfs.... how can i check that just to be sure?
<James147> um, ntfs dosnt have unix file permissions
<aniruddh> huh!!! so how can  i change this now?
<James147> aniruddh: why do you need to change the file permissions?
<aniruddh> to make it executable....
<James147> aniruddh: can you pastebin the output of "mount"
<aniruddh> /dev/sda1 on /media/01244D4977874BCC type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<aniruddh> i have pasted only that drvies info.....
<James147> aniruddh: try installing ntfs-config
<aniruddh> just a newbiw question if i configure  my drvie with ntfs-config i can still access it in windows right?
<gaussblurinc> anybody knows why cron don't want script?
<gaussblurinc> in cron:
<gaussblurinc> */30 * * * * /usr/bin/perl /home/username/perl/Script.pl
<gaussblurinc> in script:
<gaussblurinc> $d="path/file1"; $s="path2/";
<FloodBotK1> gaussblurinc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaussblurinc> `cp $d $s`;
<gaussblurinc> anybody knows why cron don't want script? in cron: */30 * * * * /usr/bin/perl /home/username/perl/Script.pl  in script: $d="path/file1"; $s="path2/"; `cp $d $s`;
<James147> gaussblurinc: first, dose the script execute when you run it manually?
<markit> hi, I've some ruby scripts (textual) that I would like to run from Dophin, but while if I open the termina and ./myscript.rb work, with dolphin no terminal is open
<markit> what should I do to click on the script and have the terminal open and the script run?
<ethanedgar> hello peoples
<gaussblurinc> james147: yes, it works
<James147> gaussblurinc: whos cron tab are you editing?
<James147> (and does that user have permissions to do waht the script needs)
<gaussblurinc> so, problem like this: i need to copy file from Win7 hard drive. and script needs password from su. for this i edit 'sudo crontab -u root -e'
<James147> gaussblurinc: you just need "sudo crontab -e" to edit roots crontab
<James147> (-u only if editing another users)
<James147> gaussblurinc: you could try logging the output to a file (add to the end of the command  " > file.log" no quotes)
<James147> (and add echos to the script if it dosnt actully output anything)
<gaussblurinc> nope, it doesn't work
<LINKSWORD2> I often use a LiveCD for copying documents to a portable harddrive for customers during the process of fixing their computer problems...
<LINKSWORD2> I don't see why you would have security / password problems...
<Jm3245> hi
<Daskreech> hi
 * Daskreech hugs valorie
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, can I add stuff to the directory shortcuts on the Computer menu?
<LINKSWORD2> For example, the Computer menu has Home, Root and Network... Can I add more?
<OerHeks> LINKSWORD2, yes you can
<LINKSWORD2> How?
<OerHeks> right-click below on an empty space, add item
<OerHeks> and then you can browse to the folder you like to have in your list
<LINKSWORD2> Right-clicking on it is not doing anything.
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, computer menu in kmenu ?
<OerHeks> *empty space on your dolphon sidebar
<BluesKaj> or in dolphin
<OerHeks> yes, dolphon is a mistype :-D
<BluesKaj> computer menu is such a generic term , it could mean any foldder dir , file manager
<LINKSWORD2> Blues, when you open the Launcher, the middle tab is labeled Computer.
<LINKSWORD2> I want to add my music folder just below the Home folder access.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: try this: open Dolphin, Home, drag your Music folder to the left pan (or from it "Add Entry") . Check your menu again
<lcb> pane too
<OerHeks> lcb, that trick does not work with Kmenu > computer
<lcb> sorry, yes it does
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks, lcb!
<lcb> anytime LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> OerHeks: I have learned to never doubt something until you have tried it....
<OerHeks> let me make a screenshot
<lcb> don't shoot your screen..
<LINKSWORD2> LMAO!
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/pics/menu-g1q9fVHt.1315257899.png
<OerHeks> i can not see the folder "Documents' in Kmenu > computer
<lcb> OerHeks: before you shoot someone :p right click on top (right after) your menu icon; select Application Launcher Menu Settings; play with it
 * LINKSWORD2 hears shots fired.*
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, you can drag a folder to the panel
<Snowhog> OerHeks: After putting the new folder under Places in Dolphin, the folder does show in the K Menu > Computer. I just did it.
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: sometimes you can doubt it even after you tried it
<BluesKaj> no need to put it in the kmenu
<reesefrancis> hi. I've tried setting the default font to Segoe (the Windows 7 one, much better for reading imho), but I'm not getting the same result. Anybody did the same operation successfully?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: there is another way of inserting that - by right clicking on the folder and "Add to Places".
<OerHeks> Segoe is not a standard available font, i guess ?
<reesefrancis> OerHeks, I've taken it from my windows\fonts folder
<reesefrancis> OerHeks, alternatively, can you recommend some better font settings than the standard ones? e.g. in firefox I can't find a good font as Segoe
<LINKSWORD2> reesefrancis: Not all fonts are compatible with all operating systems.
<reesefrancis> LINKSWORD2, which standard font would you recommend me then? 'Ubuntu' is too thin
<LINKSWORD2> You can modify how the Ubuntu font is shown for various tasks, menus, etc.
<reesefrancis> yeah
<reesefrancis> what do I have to edit in order to change the font shown in firefox web pages?
<LINKSWORD2> For example, I use Ubuntu with Bold and a 10pt size for the clock display on my desktop.
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm.... I just saw that the other day. Let me look to see if I can find it again.
<reesefrancis> thanks
<reesefrancis> there is a font settings form for web pages, but it doesn't actually change anything
<LINKSWORD2> I believe it must be in the hidden folders associated with Firefox.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure if I can find it again, but I'll be looking.
<reesefrancis> what do you mean by hidden folders associated with firefox? .mozilla?
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah.
<LINKSWORD2> Just a moment.
<LINKSWORD2> I have too many windows up. lol
<Daskreech> reesefrancis: what browser do you use?
<reesefrancis> Daskreech, firefox
<Daskreech> Ah Ok carry on LINKSWORD2
<reesefrancis> do you have suggestions for chromium?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sorry, reesefrancis, but I can no longer find the files.
<LINKSWORD2> I recently updated Firefox, and it apparently stores those settings either internally, or in another folder I can't find.
<reesefrancis> LINKSWORD2, but they're in .mozilla somewhere? I'll search there
<LINKSWORD2> It may have changed. :( Sorry.
<reesefrancis> no problem, thanks!
<LINKSWORD2> I feel like I didn't help... :(
<reesefrancis> nah you did
<LINKSWORD2> Wow. Activity dropped like a dead fly....
<James147> LINKSWORD2: happens quite allot ^^
<Slash> yeah
<Slash8> no
<CartoonCat> i need some help getting flash to correctly install/work
<James147> CartoonCat: how did you try to install it?
<CartoonCat> tried via kpackage and apt-get, flashplayer non free
<CartoonCat> it /was/ working till i did a update a few weeks ago (via kpackage)
<James147> CartoonCat: run "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplayer-installer"
<CartoonCat> will do
<James147> CartoonCat: -nonfree is just a dummy package (it just installs -installer and is save to remove)
<CartoonCat> E: Unable to locate package flashplayer-installer
<CartoonCat> ideas?
<James147> flashplugin-installer sorry
<BarkingFish> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BarkingFish> dang
<BarkingFish> what's the one which advises you on adding the restricted source to apt-get?
<James147> BarkingFish: I have never needed to do that ^^
<moetunes> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<BarkingFish> James147, I was just thinking...
<BarkingFish> There's a package I have listed in kpackagekit, which will download the flashplayer anyhow if you install it
<BarkingFish> !info Adobe Flash plugin
<ubottu> 'Flash' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<BarkingFish> !info Adobe_Flash_plugin natty
<ubottu> Package Adobe_Flash_plugin does not exist in natty
<James147> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.3.183.7ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 8 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<BarkingFish> i was thinking on one I can see here in kpackagekit, James147 - it says that installing that package will cause Flash player to download from Adobe
<James147> BarkingFish: thats the one I linked
<CartoonCat> James147: still not working, both firefox and opera
<James147> CartoonCat: I take it you restarted the broswers?
<CartoonCat> yup had them off when i did the apt-get
<CartoonCat> and, something else is broken too, also happened when that update was done, java doenst work, not that i use it a whole lot (and i can use javaws to get around that)
<BarkingFish> CartoonCat, does the plugin actually show up in firefox?
<BarkingFish> Tools / Add-ons / Plugins
<CartoonCat> BarkingFish: not that i can see. all sites show the container and link to adobe to install it
<BarkingFish> you should have a plugin similar to this: Shockwave Flash 10.3 r183
<CartoonCat> yes it is there
<BarkingFish> Then I'm mystified as to why your flash isn't working
<BarkingFish> If you have the plugin, you should already have the flashplayer - installing the plugin downloads the player from Adobe's website
<CartoonCat> im confused to. anyway to view a log of whats happening?
<James147> CartoonCat: dose it work for any other broswer?
<szal> CartoonCat: 32/64bitß
<szal> ?
<CartoonCat> James147: no, opera also does not work
<CartoonCat> 64b
<szal> CartoonCat: use the 11.0-beta 64bit plugin from SevenMachines PPA, way easier than nspluginwrapper woes
<CartoonCat> ill look that up
<szal> and no drawbacks I know of
<CartoonCat> its flash, thats a drawback in and of itself
<szal> heheh
<CartoonCat> i really dont care about flash, but i need it for some things (thats why ive gone 4? 5? weeks with it not working and not one fsck has been given till now)
<James147> !gnash
<ubottu> gnash is Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<James147> :D
<szal> imho, Gnash is not a full-blown alternative to the proprietary Flash player
<CartoonCat> nope it isnt
<James147> szal: not yet... at least
<James147> though it might be sutable if you dont use flash very much
<CartoonCat> i tried it out a year or so ago and it was pretty sparse
<James147> CartoonCat: ^^ prity long time ago
<CartoonCat> James147: i agree, but this is foss, so it need about a half decade to grow up
<James147> CartoonCat: not true ^^ it entirely depends on how active the comunitity is...
<CartoonCat> exactly my point
<James147> though I cannot really say for gnash :p
<CartoonCat> it cna be highly active and /still/ just not mature the way the end users need it to
<James147> true ^^
<James147> CartoonCat: still, its worth trying it out at least once a year if your intrested in it :)
<CartoonCat> good point. i will see if that works for this
<James147> CartoonCat: worst case should be that you cannot use it and have to get flash working like you where anyway :)
<James147> (ignoreing human error that is :D )
<CartoonCat> i am fully willing to admit error, i have no idea what error it would be
<CartoonCat> glash installed, not listed in firefox, should it be?
<CartoonCat> hrm
<CartoonCat> when i do a locate for gnash i only see 2 listings
<BarkingFish> Do you think there should be more?
<CartoonCat> i dont know, thats why im asking
<BarkingFish> you could sudo updatedb and check if there are more there.
<CartoonCat> at least i meant ot phrase it like that
<CartoonCat> oh bah
<BarkingFish> yeah, i think i found out why
<BarkingFish> there's only 2 entries because you don't have gnash installed :)
<BarkingFish> sudo apt-get install gnash-common
<CartoonCat> after the update it listed the .so's i was expecting
<CartoonCat> not sure why that is not auotmaticly done when a package is installed
<BarkingFish> i just installed it and I have a whole shedload of listings now :)
<CartoonCat> i hate ot do a updatedb as said
<CartoonCat> had
<CartoonCat> this is crazy, i just did a clean install in a VM, flash works out of the disc, do a update/upgrade blamo its broken
#kubuntu 2011-09-06
<Snowhog> CartoonCat: I can confirm that using the flashplugin64-installer from SevenMachines PPA 'just works' where as the default flashplugin-installer does not.
<Brian_H> for some reason when I log into kde after the desktop loads I get about 20-30 seconds of freezing that prevents me from doing anything.  are there any tools I can use to help track down what the cause is?
<Brian_H> this is on kubuntu 11.04 latest updates
<ionite> what is linux mint?
<ionite> what's the difference between Linux mint and kde 11.4?
<szal> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<James147> ionite: it is a distro that I think uses kde (like kubuntu does)... so you cannot really compare it `to` kde
<ionite> James147: meaning it's inferior to KDE?
<ionite> James147: ure using ubuntu?
<James147> ionite: no... its a distro like kubuntu is... and as far as I know it uses kde as its desktop envrioment like kubuntu does
<szal> James147: no, there is a KDE edition of Mint
<szal> but the default is something else, afaik
<James147> szal: :) all I know is they have kde ... dont know much beyond that
<James147> but either way... you cannot compare a distro to a desktop envrioment
<szal> indeed
<ionite> James147: szal i'm a noob to linux which should i use?
<szal> plus there's no such thing as 'kde 11.4' ;)
<szal> ionite: you gotta be kidding, you've been roaming around here for at least two weeks now..
<James147> ionite: kubuntu and mint are two different distros that (like all linux distros) have different goals and ways of doing things... there is no one "best" distro and you `should` use which ever you like the ebst
<ionite> szal: yes. and im having such tecnical issues with some environment, for eg, chinese input, now i'm using LTS.
<James147> ionite: try them both, use the one you like more... one o hte greate things about linux is there is so much choise (much like standards :D )
<James147> one of the great ^^
 * James147 should go to bed
<LINKSWORD2> I dunno... I've used Fedora aka "RedHat" as well as Ubuntu and Knoppix....
<ionite> James147: ubuntu unity cant work well in my netbook
<LINKSWORD2> But I prefer Kubuntu.
<ionite> LINKSWORD2: kde, isn't it resource heavy?
<LINKSWORD2> Not in my experience.
<James147> ionite: as much as most feature right envroments
<James147> rich ^^
<James147> :p
<LINKSWORD2> I have Kubuntu on a VERY old Compaq system that could barely tolerate Windows 2000.
<LINKSWORD2> Yet Kubuntu works very well on it.
<ionite> LINKSWORD2: are u using KDE LTS or 11.4?
<ionite> i'm considering if i should use ubuntu LTS.
 * szal ran a KDE distro DVD (PCLinuxOS) on a PIII 933 w/ 512 MB RAM once..  epicly slow, but worked
<LINKSWORD2> I believe I'm still running 10.10.
<James147> szal: what version was it? 4.0 was very slow compared to the later version
<Snowhog> ionite: There are two main factors that determine what Linux distro you can use: The minimum hardware requirements of the distro (if your hardware doesn't meet the minimums, you can't use it), and how you feel about it.
<ionite> ok guys here are my specs: 1.66 GHZ atom, 2gb ram, 256 video.
<szal> James147: FullMonty 2011.01 (KDE 4.4 or something)
<James147> ionite: kubuntu should run fine on that ^^ it does on my netbook wiht similar specs (exept the video memory)
<szal> LINKSWORD2: what is a system that can 'barely tolerate Windows 2000'?  I remember running W2k no problem on a Celeron 450 w/ 256 MB RAM
<James147> szal: hmm, on a live dvd? ^^ wouldnt expect it to run great in a live envroment with 512 ram
<szal> James147: yes, live DVD
<James147> szal: should try an actual install on it :) I would think it should be allow smoother
<James147> considering there was probally no swap and the livesystem would be eating lots of ram :)
<szal> James147: (1) couldn't convince my father to free up space for an install ;); (2) the machine is dead now (mobo kicked the bucket)
 * James147 dosnt quite understand how live system work with limited ram :p though he hasnt really look into it
<LINKSWORD2> I suppose I should rephrase....
<LINKSWORD2> My system originally had a 1.66 GHz Pentium 4 and 256 MB of RAM.
<LINKSWORD2> Not overall bad, but the RAM sucked horribly.... UPGRADE!!!
<szal> W2k runs on as little as 128 MB RAM
<szal> or even on 64 MB, because 128 is the minimum requirement for XP
<DaemonFC> yeah, then you start loading modern software and you're in trouble
<DaemonFC> 400 MB of RAM for Firefox
<DaemonFC> a few hundred for an office suite
<LINKSWORD2> It was designed for XP, but came with W2K.
<DaemonFC> good choice
<DaemonFC> given the two
<LINKSWORD2> Anyway. Let's move on.
<ionite> James147: so what should i do? d/l kde? ubuntu doesn't seem very light on my netbook. i need something light and pretty.
<James147> ionite: download every distro you are intrested in, try them for about a week (or less if you really cannot stand them :D )  and then keep the one you liked the most
<ionite> James147: lol. i can't simply d/l so many. maybe any 3-5 suggestions so i can work around?
<ionite> James147: also LTS and non LTS which should i choose?
<James147> ionite: then start with ubuntu/kubuntu... (I would alsways use the latest version unless you need long term support... which home users generally dont)
<LINKSWORD2> To get the widest variety, I'd recommend Fedora/RedHat, Knoppix, Debian, Mint, and of course, Kubuntu/Ubuntu.
<James147> ionite: if nether kubuntu or ubuntu feel right to you then you can try other distros
<ionite> does ubuntu have the non-unity version?
<ionite> James147: can i disable unity in ubuntu?
<James147> ionite: you would have to ask #ubuntu
<ionite> oh ya. on the wrong channel
<ionite> James147: but kde is great but how can i make it lighter? or is there any lighter version of kde?
<James147> ionite: there are no different "version" of kde like that ^^ but you can configure kde in prity much anyway...
<ionite> James147: so i can make it lighter so to speak?
<ionite> James147: but ubuntu appears to have quite some bugs. so i'm hesistant
<szal> there is no such thing as bug-free software (except for TeX perhaps)
<LINKSWORD2> If you want bug-free, and you've got a lot of money to get rid of, go get a Mac...
<LINKSWORD2> Otherwise.... You don't have many options. lol
<CartoonCat> #@$!%
<CartoonCat> Ok so I was doing a psaux and nspluginwrapper is running with no browsers active
<CartoonCat> its got a lock on the libflashplayer.so I am guessing that is stopping the isntaller from working correctly.
<LINKSWORD2> CartoonCat: I consider myself to be well-versed in technical terms related to systems... But that seriously went over my head.
<LINKSWORD2> Can you please elaborate on your problem without using jargon or shorthand?
<LINKSWORD2> That was fun. I hit the button I thought I had set up for opening the System Monitor and instead, the computer shut down...
<DaemonFC> GNOME 3 got me the other day
<DaemonFC> its shut down menus depend largely on what button you have pressed on the keyboard at the time
<DaemonFC> makes no sense just to avoid a couple entries
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> DaemonFC: Do you know what shortcut there may be for the System Monitor?
<DaemonFC> it's under system/system monitor
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah, but is there a keyboard shortcut?
<DaemonFC> you might be able to set one
<LINKSWORD2> ... I'm going to have to find out where. :/
<avihay> LINKSWORD2: do you mean ctrl+esc
<LINKSWORD2> Apparently that's it... lol
<riff> how is it possible to do a simultianious boot?
<LINKSWORD2> riff: You can do a DUAL boot, but not a simultaneous boot.
<riff> i've seen it a system that ran linux mac os and windows
<LINKSWORD2> That's a mult-partitioned system.
<LINKSWORD2> It is possible to do that, but you CANNOT run two or more operating systems directly at the same time.
<LINKSWORD2> In my experience, it is best to install Windows first, then use a utility called EasyBCD to set the system up to run the other operating systems.
<riff> what is easy bcd?
<LINKSWORD2> Google search it. It will tell you all that you need to know.
<LINKSWORD2> And do some reading in their documentation before you decide to use it or not.
<LINKSWORD2> The other option, and perhaps better even, is to install the Mac OS, then use Mac's BootCamp to set up the other partitions.
<LINKSWORD2> Each option has its own benefits and risks.
<LINKSWORD2> If you prefer to install Linux first, you'll have to talk to someone else here that knows how to partition with Linux.
<riff> why do you prefer this over say grub?
<LINKSWORD2> EasyBCD takes place of the boot editors present in Windows, and can manage the setup for other operating systems and boot managers...
<LINKSWORD2> I've done setup with Mac and with Windows, but never with Linux, and therefore not with GRUB....
<LINKSWORD2> So I prefer what I know how to do.
<LordCrc> where can i change the wallpaper for the loading screen? (after login)
<LordCrc> oh and hi :D
<riff> fair enough,
<LINKSWORD2> LordCrc: If you'll give me a couple minutes, I'm working with someone else at the moment.
<LordCrc> LINKSWORD2: thanks
<LINKSWORD2> riff, depending on where you are located, you'll probably see better results, and more people to ask your questions to in about 12 hours.
<LINKSWORD2> Are there any more questions I can answer?
<riff> need to get ahold of my old boss he had a computer that could do a simultanious boot
<LINKSWORD2> Agh! Blasted..... @#$% thing....
<LINKSWORD2> Sorry.
<LINKSWORD2> LordCrc: I believe I'm available to help you now.
<LINKSWORD2> LordCrc: Open the Launcher menu and point to Settings, then to System Settings.
<LordCrc> aaight
<LINKSWORD2> If your layout is using the category system, you'll see Login Screen in the bottom row.
<LordCrc> ah yes
<LINKSWORD2> From there, you're able to manage already-installed login screens, and get new ones.
<LINKSWORD2> If you need help with a particular one, I can help you out
<poitee> Im unable to get dual monitors setup in kubuntu 11.10 on an nvidia card.. any suggestions?
<LordCrc> *phone*
<LINKSWORD2> poitee: NVidia is known to have issues with Kubuntu because they don't provide Linux-based drivers on their website.
<LordCrc> LINKSWORD2: well, the background for the loading screen is not the same as the background for the login screen
<LINKSWORD2> poitee: I think your best bet is to see if you can find a compatible driver in one of the repositories, or you may have to wait.
<LINKSWORD2> LordCrc: That's somewhere else. Just a moment and I'll see if I can find it.
<LordCrc> ah
<LINKSWORD2> It's called a Splash Screen.
<LordCrc> Splash screen
<LordCrc> righ
<LordCrc> thanks :D
<FloodBotK1> LordCrc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poitee> LINKSWORD2: I did find a compatible driver.. everything seems to work just wont initialize my second monitor
<LordCrc> ok so i have to modify this theme
<LordCrc> bit sensitive bot there :D
<LINKSWORD2> poitee: Would you mind conversing in private so I can get better details and help you more accurately?
<poitee> no problem
<LINKSWORD2> LordCrc: How are you progressing?
<LordCrc> well, i cant find a simple way to modify an existing theme
<LordCrc> i just want to change the background scaling
<LINKSWORD2> LordCrc: Is this a theme from the theme manager, or one you have to download via a link?
<LordCrc> LINKSWORD2: this is the bog standard theme
<LordCrc> LINKSWORD2: aka "Default"
<LINKSWORD2> Please give me about 5 minutes and I'll work directly with you.
<LordCrc> LINKSWORD2: its just i use the same wallpaper for my desktop, but with a different scaling (i dont have widescreen here, looks squished), so and it just looks so jarring when it switches between the two scaling modes :D
<LordCrc> i know, minor detail but :)
<LordCrc> the rest of kubuntu looks so slick so it's kinda standing out more
<LINKSWORD2> As I said, I can work with you directly, LordCrc. I just need a few minutes.
<LordCrc> thanks!
<LINKSWORD2> First up, LordCrc....
<LINKSWORD2> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<LordCrc> ive had a bit of a kubuntu break as 8.04 and onwards was completely unreliable on my laptop, but i must say it's really come together for 11.10
<LordCrc> yes?
<LINKSWORD2> Also, I recommend using KSnapshot to take your screenshots, as it allows you to manage what you capture.
<LINKSWORD2> But you can upload them to http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<LordCrc> what exactly was it you'd like me to screenshot again?
<LINKSWORD2> What theme are you wanting to modify?
<LINKSWORD2> The standard Horos theme?
<LINKSWORD2> Oops. I must've gotten booted out for flooding. lol
<LordCrc> reset by peer it said
<ssfdre38> so your network resetted
<LINKSWORD2> ... Fail. lol
<LordCrc> anyway, yes, the default Horos theme
<LINKSWORD2> What parts of it are you trying to modify?
<LordCrc> wallpaper scaling mode
<LordCrc> sorry, "Positioning"
<LordCrc> from "Scaled" to "Scaled & Cropped"
<LordCrc> it just seemed intuative to me that one should be able to easily modify a theme (like using a theme as a template for a new theme)
<LINKSWORD2> LordCrc: I'm not finding that option.
<LordCrc> LINKSWORD2: http://imagebin.org/171216 <-- thats for my desktop, i'd like to do the same to the splash screen
<LINKSWORD2> Hold on. I think I'm getting confused by trying to work on two things at once.
<LordCrc> sure np
<LordCrc> i'll be here :)
 * LINKSWORD2 pokes random people.*
<LINKSWORD2> LordCrc: I don't think you can set the splash screen to such things as "Scaled & Cropped"
<LordCrc> hmm, i guess ill have to manually copy the theme and make a new one then?
<LordCrc> i mean modify it as a new theme
<LINKSWORD2> That's getting into territory I don't know.
<LordCrc> bummer, anyway thanks for the help
<LordCrc> hmm activities seems like something id really love in another 2 releases or so :)
<LINKSWORD2> Perhaps I could help you more if there were a better way for you to explain it... etc.
<LINKSWORD2> You can already do SO much with Kubuntu lately. It gets more and more awesome each time.
<LordCrc> no worries, and yes :)
<LordCrc> like i said, 11.10 is really looking good
<LINKSWORD2> I'm running 11.04.
<LordCrc> i'll be getting a new laptop soon, so i thought i might as well check out the new one
<LINKSWORD2> I try to avoid upgrading to the .10 extensions, because they're classified as a short-term support release, and can also have more bugs...
<LordCrc> ah
<LordCrc> well 11.04 didnt agree with my machine last time i checked it out
<LordCrc> feels good to be back to kubuntu though :) my most important apps are kde based anyway so
<LINKSWORD2> :)
<ucenik04> wtfdF a
<ucenik04> fd a
<ucenik04> a
<ucenik04> sto e ova b ?
<mika__> Hi
<tdn> I have multiple monitors. I have
<tdn> Oups. That was not the whole message :)
<tdn> When I dock my laptop, I have multiple monitors. I have a plasma panel with shortcuts for frequently used programs and folders. However, this panel is only visible on one monitor. How do I make it visible on all monitors? I know I can add a new panel on each monitor, however, then I need to manually add each shortcut as well as maintain these shortcuts in sync with the other panel.
<James147> tdn: as far as I know there is no current way to duplicate pannels or keep two in sync
<James147> tdn: I would suggest fileing a bug report if there isnt one already ^^
<tdn> James147, ok. I will.
<tdn> James147, what product should I file the bug under? Plasma?
<James147> tdn: the panels are part of plasma
<tdn> Ok
<tdn> James147, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=281463  <- Here is the bug if you would like to confirm it that would be great :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 281463 in general "No way to duplicate panels or keep two panels in sync" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<bigbrovar> Is there a way to get kmail2 to work with the indicator menu plasmoid?
<esperegu> how can I restart the sound? it only gives computer style noice
<szal> esperegu: (1) press Ctrl+Alt+F1 (or any of F1 thru F6) & login if you aren't already; (2) sudo stop kdm && sudo stop alsasound && sudo start alsasound && sudo start kdm
<szal> esperegu: attention, this will stop and restart KDE, so save any work you might be doing
<esperegu> szal: hmm. I would like to restart it while remaining in session
<szal> esperegu: most probably not possible because running programs might be using the sound system
<esperegu> szal: stop: Unknown job: alsasound
<szal> thus preventing it to stop
<szal> hmm..
<szal> it's alsasound pretty much everywhere else, why not in *buntu?
<James147> sudo alsa force-reload   ^^might work
<esperegu> James147: at least now it's quiet
<esperegu> :-D
<esperegu> hmmm. since I broke it makes no sense to restore it. restarting. thx anywai
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ArchangelSe7en> 'lo
<fitha> hi
<drostie> So, just wondering: what are the privacy implications of Nepomuk? For example, I keep a journal encrypted with TrueCrypt -- is Nepomuk just going to leak the names of files therein (not so bad -- those are just dates) or is there actual indexing of the content that goes along with it?
<drostie> Or does Nepomuk play nice and store the metadata in a hidden file in the directory, so that it respects encryption, or something like that?
<drostie> And will it store information about, say, things I have torrented long after I have deleted those things?
<James147> drostie: well, you can tell it to ignore patterns ^^ so you should be able to configure it to ignore your encrypted dirs
<James147> drostie: though I cannot actually say much about the other stuff :)
<drostie> Hmm. Well I guess I'll put this another way then. Do people here actually use Nepomuk for anything? :D
<James147> drostie: file tagging it useful :)
<drostie> That's kind of what I was thinking. It might be useful to enable it maybe in my photos directory or so, if it makes searches faster.
<James147> drostie: and as far as I know it stores all info in a database rather then in the directory structure
<drostie> Aww. :< Cleaner but less modular.
<James147> drostie: also faster ^^ whats the point in indexing if you just place the index with the files ^^
<James147> have to then have a way to search for the indexes to search the index :p
<fitha> hi
<fitha> i am newer
<James147> hello fitha
<fitha> xixi
<fitha> i am chinese
<drostie> Well there is still a use if you were categorizing photos and each folder had a .nepomuk file. It would just read in the .nepomuk files from all the directories and aggregate the tags when you wanted to do a search.
<fitha> i am in china ,i am chinese,i
<drostie> The real question is just whether the database can fit into memory or so.
<James147> drostie: depends on how much memory :)
<James147> drostie: but with indexing enabled it can become quite large (in excess of servral gigs)
<Pici> !zh | fitha
<ubottu> fitha: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fitha> ok
<fitha> thank u
<James147> drostie: ^^ that is assuming you have allot of files :)
<James147> drostie: you can select which files and folder it will index... (defaults to everything in your home that isnt hidden)... so you can easaly configure it to not index private data
<drostie> Yeah, I can probably exclude ~/Torrents and so on, and KDE routinely breaks privacy concerns more flagrantly.  (Translation: I once found naughty pics in ~/.thumbnails.)
<kalwin> siema :D
<kalwin> sa jacys polacy ;]
<Pici> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<kalwin> thx ;)
<ucenik11> vvv
<ucenik11> v
<ucenik11> v
<ucenik11> v
<FloodBotK1> ucenik11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik11> v
<ucenik11> v
<ucenik17> kajsibe
<ucenik11> ASOIDoijsdoifjajdsogpadofg
<ucenik11> kkfkfkfkfkfkfk
<ucenik11> fkfkfkf
<ucenik11> d
<ucenik11> dfd
<ucenik11> df
<ucenik11> d
<ucenik11> fd
<ucenik11> d
<ucenik11> df
<ucenik11> df
<ucenik11> df
<ucenik11> d
<ucenik11> d
<ucenik11> df
<ucenik11> d
<ucenik11> f
<ucenik11> fd
<ucenik11> fd
<ucenik11> asd
<ucenik11> as
<tzanger> hello; I have an odd probelm... plasma-desktop is "on top" of all my windows. I log in, I see plasma desktop. I can alt-f2 to run another program (chromium, konsole, etc.) but they are all invisible becuase the desktop graphic is on top of them.  alt-tab shows them in the list, and if I blind-type "killall plasma-desktop" then I can use them just fine
<tzanger> I have no kicker, nothing... just the plasma desktop and whatever I run manually.  any ideas on how to kill the plasma desktop configuration so it starts with a clean slate (and hopefully fixes this) ?
<James147> tzanger: you happen to go from dual screen to a single monitor?
<tzanger> James147: actually that is exactly what happened, yes
<jony> hello all
<jony> I have an issue with Kubuntu...
<jony> "you can only select local files"
<jony> this happens when I try to play a movie via VLC
<jony> I don't want to mount the SAMBA share as a local drive
<jony> I want to play it just double clciking on the movie
<jony> can it be done?
<James147> tzanger: yea, its a bug in plasma, resetting plasma back to default fixes it (and resets all your widgets/wallpapers) "mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc ~ "
<tzanger> jony: sounds like a VLC problem, not a kubuntu problem
<James147> tzanger: you might be able to edit the file as well, though I havnt tried that yet :)
<James147> tzanger: also, you should file a bug report if there isnt one already
<tzanger> James147: ahh, thank you
<James147> jony: dragon player and kaffeine should beable to
<James147> jony: but I am not sure VLC understands network folders ^^
<jony> ok... I've installed Acetone ISO too to mount some image file that are in the same SAMBA share too.... same message :((
<tsimpson> for most non-KDE applications, you need to mount the samba share to use it
<jony> in Ubuntu worked perfectly
<tsimpson> because Gnome applications do a similar thing to KDE applications
<tsimpson> but VLC is neither KDE nor Gnome
<tsimpson> it'd probably work in dragon player fine, but not VLC
<jony> ok, and how you explain that VLC is working fine in Ubuntu
<jony> ?
<tsimpson> perhaps gnome actually mounts the samba share in the background
<jony> in this moment I am writing the Ubuntu imaghe to a CDRW... :P
<jony> too shame, 'cause I liked much more the Kubuntu-like interface
<tsimpson> so use a KDE application to play your video, or mount the share
<jony> bye for now... the CD is ready
<jony> TY all for helping me
<tzanger> hm, I'm trying to free up some space on the drive by removing specific kde packages I don't need/want, but apt-get is telling me it'll remove kubuntu-desktop as well in that case... is there a way to remove specific kde components without taking the entire thing out?
<black_devil_ss47> как мога да си инсталирам MAC OS Snow Leopard на лаптопчето ACER ASPIRE ONE 150
<James147> tzanger: kubuntu-desktop is a meta package to install everything kubuntu comes with by default ^^ ... though its not normally a consern for space if you have given your / partition enough sapce
<James147> tzanger: "sudo apt-get autoclean" should help free up some space by removing old archived .deb files it has downlaoded that are no longer installed on the system
 * James147 notes that you should be abel to remove kubuntu-desktop without much trouble, but this can cause issues during a distro upgrade
<James147> ^^and generally isnt recomened unless you have one of the other *-desktop meta packages installed
<black_devil_ss47> интересуваме ро точно как става с USB флашка
<James147> !ru | black_devil_ss47
<ubottu> black_devil_ss47: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<black_devil_ss47> ако ми кажеш как докато пиша на български език и при изпращането на текста да се превежда на съответния език
<black_devil_ss47> на събеседника отсреща
<BluesKaj> !bl
<BluesKaj> !bu
<black_devil_ss47> Руски,  Английски  ...
<BluesKaj> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<poitee> Im having a hard time getting dual monitors going with an nvidia card.. card is a gtx 550 ti one DVI out and one HDMI out... no video through HDMI.. it recognizes the monitor just will not display..
 * lethu is away: Awwwwway...
<BarkingFish> !away | lethu
<ubottu> lethu: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<lethu> gotcha
<BarkingFish> :) thanks
<lethu> np :)
<Micc> hello
<BarkingFish> hi Micc
<Micc> I've just tried to install kubuntu on my system with wubi, but when I reboot to finish the install it gives me an error that there is no root file system. I click ok/cancel/x but it just keeps coming back. I drop to a shell, df shows / is mounted and seems fine.
<Micc> it was version 11.04
<Micc> any ideas? my windows partition is on an nvidia raid stripe.
<Micc> maybe that has something to do with it?
<BarkingFish> I'm really sorry, I have no experience with raid or wubi - maybe one of the other guys here will be able to help you.  Stay in the channel, be patient, and someone will get to you in due course :)
<genii-around> Micc: Yes, wubi has issues with raid
<Micc> so, what if I install from usb stick?
<genii-around> Micc: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/move-wubi-to-a-usb-flash-drive/ may be useful
<joe__> topi?
<joe__> topic?
<genii-around> joe__: /topic
<joe__> Sec, net, wtc?
<joe__> yu
<joe__> boring
<joe__> Theres 263 nicks and no one chatting?
<BarkingFish> We're not here to chat, joe__ - we're here as a help channel :)  #kubuntu-offtopic is for chatting in
<genii-around> joe__: This channel is for help with Kubuntu, we do not usually talk when there is not a problem being addressed
<joe__> I see.
<joe__> How can I find rooms about specific topics? re: security, networking etc?
<BluesKaj> joe, actually you've found it :)
<BarkingFish> joe__, you can use the ALIS search system on here - type /msg alis list *<keyword here>* and hit enter
<genii-around> I also find http://searchirc.com/search.php?SCHANS=1&SSORT=SIZE&N=freenode sometimes useful
<BarkingFish> if any channels exist which meet your keyword, they'll be listed
<BluesKaj> joe__, do yo have a qustion ?
 * BluesKaj brings KB closer to receiver
<joe__> i see
<joe__> BlueS: Is this similar to the irc?
<BluesKaj> this is irc. joe__
<joony> I'm back
<joony> in Ubuntu the autommount is automatic, but if I want to open a movie inside VLC, it doesn't see the mounted SAMBA share :(
<joony> so... back to Kubuntu
<LordCrc> hi, i'm trying to install 11.10 beta on my latop... i think i may have messed up the partitioning as i'm getting "grub installation failed"
<LordCrc> is there a way i can manually install grub via the livecd afterwards?
<James147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<LordCrc> or would it be easier just to rerun the installation perhaps
<dick> kd
<LordCrc> so, if my / is sda1, i should install my boot loader there?
<LordCrc> or in sda?
<LordCrc> hmm reinstalling did not work
<LordCrc> is it because im using efi?
<LordCrc> says "grub-efi" failed to install into /target/
<genii-around> LordCrc: sda and not sda1 for bootloader install
<LordCrc> ok thats what i used
<LordCrc> soo...
<LordCrc> ok im gonna try the "boot repair" thing
<LordCrc> i assume kubuntu livecd has something similar? :)
<LordCrc> ah i didnt create an efi boot partition
<LordCrc> i wish there was some way to use the guided partitioning but enter a max size
<LordCrc> don't want to use 100% :(
<bernard__> ber
<LordCrc> aha
<LordCrc> partition manager had a special "efi boot" partition type
<LordCrc> lets see if that helps
<paolus> nfnhhndngnnbg
<LordCrc> grrrrr
<shadeslayer> LordCrc: having EFI issues?
<shadeslayer> LordCrc: note, if you have a Macbook Pro, you need to install grub onto the partition where you installed /
<shadeslayer> then install something like reFit to choose between ubuntu or OS X at bootup
<BarkingFish> hi guys, I wonder if someone could give me some advice on a little security for my laptop please.  I've been told that it's apparently possible to split your system up so that your boot goes on something like a usb stick or an SD card, and the rest of your system remains on the hard drive.  How do I do this, since I'm considering it as a secondary security measure.
<BarkingFish> The primary goal is that the machine won't boot whatsoever unless I have the SD Card or USB stick inserted
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: well ... you could set the /boot partition to a external SD Card or USB stick
<shadeslayer> when you get to the partitioning part of the install
<LordCrc> shadeslayer: i got a regular pc laptop, trying to install kubuntu 11.10 on it
<LordCrc> shadeslayer: apparently yes im having efi issues :)
<BarkingFish> is it possible to move it once the OS is installed, shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: in theory, yes, never tried this myself
<BarkingFish> hm.
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: with /boot on a sd card, your machine has no kernels on the HSDD
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> HDD
<shadeslayer> so, you can't boot it essentially
<shadeslayer> LordCrc: install EFI to /dev/sda , install grub to /dev/sdaX if you have / installed to /dev/sdaX
<shadeslayer> done
<LordCrc> shadeslayer: how do i install efi into /dev/sda?
<BarkingFish> rit needs grub to be present though in order to boot... so if I could install just grub to the card, it would find grub there, and then boot, right?
<shadeslayer> LordCrc: depends on what machine you have etc
<BarkingFish> /s/rit/it
<LordCrc> i've set up the efi partition (gpt, fat32, boot), but that's as far as ive come
<shadeslayer> LordCrc: btw don't trust grub-efi :P
<LordCrc> hmm
<LordCrc> i just want to install kubuntu :(
<shadeslayer> i run grub under BIOS emulation mode
<LordCrc> right perhaps i should just do that
<shadeslayer> LordCrc: thats the most pain free way to do it
<LordCrc> this is proving to be a royal PITA
<shadeslayer> run grub with BIOS emulation
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> it took me 3 days to get it right
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: not sure if you can do that, but in order to install grub to a external device, there's a option at the end
<LordCrc> aaight, thanks :)
<shadeslayer> or wait, kubuntu has that during the manual partitioning
<BarkingFish> brilliant, thanks shadeslayer
<LordCrc> im glad i made a liveusb stick... livecd was slllllloooooooooooooooooooooooow
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: tread carefully tho, i have never seen anyone with this kind of setup
<shadeslayer> LordCrc: hehe ... for me the live usb didn't work as well
<shadeslayer> i used a combination of the CD + USB
<BarkingFish> I would've preferred a smartcard reader to lock the machine down, but I'm not au fait with how to get a card for the reader
<LordCrc> shadeslayer: i made a stick using that windows "installer" program, seems to work perfectly
<BarkingFish> I want something essentially where, unless I'm there, this machine is deader than a-line flares with pockets in the knees :)
<shadeslayer> neat .. never worked here ...
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: encrypt the HDD during boot?
<shadeslayer> i mean .. it will ask you for a password during boot
<BarkingFish> never tried, don't know how
<shadeslayer> so you can encrypt your entire / partition ... but then that kinda makes your system slow
<shadeslayer> yeah, i've only heard of this, don't even remember the correct term for it
<shadeslayer> ok, i'm off to sleep
<shadeslayer> cya everyone
<LordCrc> thanks for the help shadeslayer, good night
<BarkingFish> i know there's a way to make grub ask for a password, don't remember how to though
<BarkingFish> night, shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: google it? :P
<BarkingFish> got it, looks complicated
<BarkingFish> i'll pass
<BarkingFish> :)
<chuckf> BarkingFish: a grub password will stop many people, but if someone has access to your machine you need to encrypt the entire drive to prevent access to your OS and data files
<BarkingFish> only thing i can do then is password the system at switch on, and at grub
<wafflesburger> how can i find out my build string
<BarkingFish> a password is needed to get into kde desktop anyway, so three passwords should be plenty
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, , you can always make sure the login page isn't bypassed , that's not a whole lot of extra security , but's still a bit of a wall :)
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, that's worth a look too.
<chuckf> BarkingFish: are you worried about someone with physical access with computer knowledge or a snooping roommate?
<chuckf> roommate=coworker/friends/family/anyone else not you
<BarkingFish> I'm worried about a significant amount of sensitive data which I am privy to, belonging to part of the UK Military, becoming public knowledge.
<BarkingFish> I have it currently on an external drive which is dying, I want to move it onto here and secure the system to prevent any possible access
<BarkingFish> i can't afford to get a replacement drive at the moment
<BarkingFish> the only thing I can do for now until I can secure the system would be to burn it all onto dvds, but that's gonna require about 12 dvds to store it
<chuckf> BarkingFish: you must encrypt the data. all the passwords you are talking about will still leave the data vulnerable if someone has physical access to your machine
<chuckf> BarkingFish: if that data is not already encrypted on that external drive it is vulnerable.
<BarkingFish> chuckf, would it be secure enough if I locked it under a 2048 bit RSA key using gnupg?
<BarkingFish> or would I be better to up and add a 4096 bit key?
<chuckf> If you have anything close to a modern computer, I'd suggest 4096.
<BarkingFish> Compaq CQ61-105SA, Celeron Mobile 2.2Ghz with 2GB of ram, about 4 years old
<chuckf> should be good enough
<chuckf> just remember to protect the private key and you should be good
<BarkingFish> I'm just trying to keep the working time on the drive down to a minimum in case it goes feet up while I'm working on it
<chuckf> I would move the data off of there before doing the encryption
<BarkingFish> then I'm gonna have to get a new 160gb external drive before I move anything.
<BarkingFish> I'm not messing around encrypting stuff on dvds, and to be honest, I don't think i have enough space on here to store it all
<LordCrc> hmm
<LordCrc> muon is stuck on some package, says "preparing XYZ"
<LordCrc> been saying it for like 10 minutes now
<LordCrc> what to do?
<chuckf> wait
<chuckf> wait 10 more minutes
<LordCrc> what on earth is it waiting for? it's not using any cpu
 * LordCrc is impatient :)
<LordCrc> its still doing nothing...
<genii-around> LordCrc: Where you put "Preparing XYZ" what does it say instead of XYZ?
<LordCrc> genii-around: plasma-networkmanager-widget iirc
<LordCrc> there
<LordCrc> had to run dpkg --configure -a first, then it worked
<LordCrc> and it was plasma-widget-networkmanager
<salty> i'm having problems with "alfa network" usb wifi card and aparently kubuntu and ubuntu . I had ubuntu 10.4 and just installed kubuntu 11.4 and my card seems to brown out or something and "ifconfig" command won't shut down one of my wireless cards in either OS
<salty> are there issues with the network manager?
<salty> hello
<salty> this is the quietest support channel i have ever been in
<BluesKaj> salty, which wifi card ?
<BarkingFish> salty - we only talk in here when there is actually a support issue, otherwise everything else goes in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<salty> would someone say something so I know that this is working
<werner_> Hello salty, this seems to be working :)
<salty> ok, thnx
<James147> [00:39:09] <BluesKaj> salty, which wifi card ?
<magyar> hi.
<salty> James147: AWUSO36H
<BarkingFish> that's a usb adapter, right?
<BarkingFish> the Alfa 1000mW long range?
<salty> yeah BarkingFish
#kubuntu 2011-09-07
<BarkingFish> salty - so what exactly is the problem with it?
<salty> i live on a boat and sometimes need the range
<salty> the os or net manger has problems when both are running...
<BarkingFish> what kind of problems?
<salty> they try to connect to the same access point and the short range interupts the long range
<salty> and programs i guess get confused
<BarkingFish> does it give you two wifi points in ifconfig?
<salty> and some times i'm watching a streaming video and it just stops transfering data... but works perfect under winblows
<salty> yes
<BarkingFish> right, do you know which of the two wifi points is the long range?
<salty> wlan0 and wlan1
<salty> yes
<BarkingFish> good
<BarkingFish> here's what you should do if you want to force it to only connect over one wifi point.
<BarkingFish> are you using the network manager on the taskbar? the little thing that looks like a speaker icon turned upwards?
<salty> yep
<salty> i perfer the terminal
<BarkingFish> this is easier for the moment, trust me :)
<BarkingFish> if you click on the network manager icon, when the window opens, click Manage connections.
<salty> yep
<BarkingFish> you'll get network manager's control module configuration pop up.
<salty> yep
<BarkingFish> click on the wireless tab, and click the name of the stored connection
<salty> ok
<BarkingFish> now click edit, and when the next window opens, you'll see a little section that says "Restrict to interface"
<salty> ok
<BarkingFish> change the area to the right, to whichever is your long range wifi point, and hit ok
<salty> ok
<BarkingFish> the window will close, click apply and click ok
<BarkingFish> then close that window
<BarkingFish> now, whenever you connect to that access point, it will strictly only connect over whichever wifi point you set
<magyar> I am experiencing an odd issue after upgrading to 11.04. I use pymol program that is using 3d features of my radeon 1905XTX video card. With 10.10 version of kubuntu the application was working fine after the upgrade it choppy and tapping the CPU. Why?
<salty> it doesn't give whether it's wlan0 or wlan1 it just says wlan for both wireless cards
<BarkingFish> My machine used to do the same, salty - imagine 3 wifi adapters all trying to hook to the same beacon, it's nuts.
<BarkingFish> salty - you can change that too
<salty> i'll try ifup and ifdown
<salty> BarkingFish: how can i change that
<BarkingFish> if you go back to the manage connections window I just sent you to, when you get it open, click Other on the left side, and set "Show network interfaces using" - to System name. apply it, and OK it
<BarkingFish> at the moment, it's using Descriptive name most probably
<BarkingFish> Once you've done that, network manager will refer to your interfaces by their system name, which will be wlan0 and wlan1
<salty> ok... just did it... i hope it stays... thnx BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> you can then go back and do the restrict to interface thing, since you'll now see the wifi points by their proper name
<salty> i did :)
<BarkingFish> no problem salty - networking is sorta my specialty
<BarkingFish> especially usb, since most of my wifi is run through it
<salty> it's alot easier using commandline
<salty> and alot faster
<BarkingFish> unfortunately, i am not great on the cli, most of my stuff is done through GUI
<BarkingFish> the only thing I use the cli for is package building :)
<salty> my pewter has slowed down so much with this GUI stuff
<salty> but i told myself i'd give it a try
<BarkingFish> yeah, GUIs do tend to slow things down a fair bit, my poor laptop has a heck of a time when I'm using blender.
<salty> lol... now that's something someone should develop for linux... a good 3D CAD system
<salty> blender is a surfacer... not really a CAD system. Like autocad and solidworks
<BarkingFish> we have one
<BarkingFish> sudo apt-get install librecad
<BarkingFish> I have it on here
<salty> 2d or 3d?
<BarkingFish> 3d
<salty> ok... i'll give it a try... thnx... i hope...lol
<BarkingFish> i don't use it much, most of my stuff is done through sweet home 3d
<BarkingFish> but that's specific for doing things like internal house decoration
<BarkingFish> anyways, I'm outta here for today.  It's nearly 1.30am. I'll be on later today salty, about 1700 UK time, so if you get stuck, grab one of the guys in here, or I'll catch you later.
<BarkingFish> See you about all, take care and have a good night
<salty> ok cya
<ionite> why can't i perform a software update? i keep getting a legacy lock prompt
<szal> "legacy lock prompt"?
<ionite> szal: that's right
<szal> never heard of
<ionite> szal: anyways, how do i perform an update via terminal?
<szal> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade (or replace 'apt-get' with 'aptitude' if (1) you have that installed and (2) you intend to do package management entirely on the cmdline)
<milton> oi
<milton> alguem de sp pra tc
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<yesitisjustme> anyone use wine?
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fitha> i want to need the vmworkstation for linux 7.1.4 ,,the key
<sergey_> it works
<fitha> <fitha> vm key 7.1.4 for linux
<fitha> vm 7.1.4 for linux key
<osinclair> anyone here actually manage to use RTM plasmoid? I got it connected once only, since it just hangs
<nadim> hi, best place to ask for help setting up multiple monitors/gpus with nvidia drivers? #ubuntu, #xorg, #nvidia are not very helpfull right now.
<James147> !nvidia | nadim
<ubottu> nadim: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<James147> nadim: genereally though its install the closed drivers (using "additional drivers") and run "kdesudo nvidia-settings"
<James147> making sure to save the xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf once you have set it up
<nadim> I did that
 * James147 dosnt have must expeience with multiple gpus though 
<nadim> the config gets updated. I even set the pci bus ID manually. on X restart I get a device not found error. althoug nvidia-settings shows the devices.
<nadim> I just installed kubuntu after a disk crash. I as running Gentoo before and it worked OK.
<nadim> I am happy to skip gnome desktop but not so happy that I want to run a single monitor down from three
<rehbeinn> vvv
<rehbeinn> lol
<rehbeinn> tesr
<rehbeinn> miles?
<miles> that's my name
<rehbeinn> lol who are you
<miles> i'll bet yours isn't rehbeinn
<miles> i am fine
<miles> oh, who
<miles> i'm miles
<rehbeinn> kk
<rehbeinn> just thought this is a lan chat
<rehbeinn> i am here sitting on the pc and learning info
<miles> learning is good
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<natman2> Does here use yahoo mail? just want to find out if my problem is Kubuntu related or not
<vivep> i am unable to creata a keyboard shortcut to open Konsole. I am newbie to Kubuntu. Would be very glad if someone can help me out
<natman2> vivep: you might want to try installing "yakuake" is a drop down terminal, like konsole but a lot easier to hide away when you dont need it
<vivep> natman2: Thank you . I have yakuake already. But i need to be able to open multiple terminals
<vivep> So i also prefer having a shortcut
<natman2> vivep: have you tried Kmenu->sys settings -Shortcuts and Gestures->Custom->edit and new command
<vivep> natman2: I went till there. But there i got confused how to create a shortcut. In the comment,triggered and action part. I didn't understand where i am supposed to say open console for this shortcut
<vivep> *konsole
<susundberg> Hey, what is this: python-pyopencl nvidia-current
<susundberg> i mean python-pyopencl depends on nvidia-current
<susundberg> That should be a bug -- since opencl is not nvidia dependent
<natman2> vivep: I just got it working there, in that custom settings, go to edit, new, give it a nice name then on the left panel under trigger, clikc the box and hold the key press that you want to launch konsole with, then under action just type "konsole"
<vivep> natman2 , thanks will try it now
<susundberg> "update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/GL.conf" -- this sounds like it will break my ati card ..
<vivep> natman2, its not working
<vivep> natman2 , i gave the nickname as kon
<vivep> I gave the input as ctrl+j
<natman2> vivep: what was the action
<natman2> ?
<vivep> natman2 , i typed Konsole in the action. i said apply. Still konsole doesn't open if i click ctrl+j .
<vivep> natman2 , action is Konsole
<natman2> vivep: can you open konsole as normal, then type konsole
<natman2> vivep: what happens?
<vivep> natman2 : multiple Konsoles are opening
<natman2> vivep: LOL in that settings box there is an unticked block called examples, one is for Konsole
<natman2> vivep: just expand out examples and tick the one for Konsole, and try that should be defaulted to "ctrl+ALT+T"
<vivep> natman2 : got it . Thanks . But still i wanna learn to create shortcuts. I saw the action part of the example . There was something called command/url
<vivep> But when i created a shortcut there was a slightly different screen . And i typing konsole had no effect. I had the doubt that my mistake was in action part. Just can't figure out where
<vivep> natman2 : its basically a new -> global shortcut -> keyboard shortcut right?
<James147> vivep: edit the menu (right click > edit menu or run kmenu edit) > find the applicaiton you want to launch > advanced > add a shorcut there
<vivep> natman2 , James147 : Thanks to both of you. I realized my mistake . I was creating new->global shortcut->send keyboard input instead of command/url and so i was lost
<natman2> vivep: cool all working now?
<natman2> Does here use yahoo mail? just want to find out if my problem is Kubuntu related or not
<James147> natman2: you might want to say what your problem is ^^
<natman2> Sorry, Recently in Kubuntu on yahoo mail ( the new flashy version ) whenever i try to add an attachemt the flash plugin will crash or it will just never finish the upload - fine in windows
<James147> natman2: useing what browser?
<vivep> natman2: sorry to bug you again . What should i give in command/url if i wanna open chromium-browser ?
<natman2> James147: using Firefox ver 6.02 and latest version of flash ( all other flash things like youtube work perfect )
<OerHeks> vivep >> /usr/bin/chromium-browser %U
<natman2> vivep: im guesssing just "chromium" but to test, open up Konsole  and type chr and press tab it should predict the needed command
<vivep> OerHeks : why is that %U ?
<James147> vivep: list of urls
<OerHeks> vivep, not sure, i just copy the starter from menu
<vivep> natman2 : Just chromium wouldn't work because we've to give the path of the file to open . And if i say just chromium . It will open my default browser and it will generate the search result of chromium in my default search engine
<vivep> natman2 : In my case . It opens chromium-browser :P and opens google and searches chromium
<natman2> vivep: :D
<James147> OerHeks: vivep: entries in the menu will replace %U will a list of urls that list any files or folders that they where launched with (ie when you click a file in dolphin)
<James147> also %u with a single url %f and %F with file names and various others ^^
<vivep> James 147: thanks , but i didn't understand properly. So it means that if i replace  %U with content like http://www.google.com it will open that . Is this what you tried to explain?
<giantpune> does anybody here have experience with nvidia drivers and kubuntu?  i have everything working fine with ubuntu 10.04.  but im wanting to switch to kubuntu 11.04 and the video drivers are my only concern
<DavidTalbot> the are working great as long as u use the nvidia drivers and not the nouveau
 * szal doesn't see any problem, not even with nouveau
<szal> if you have any card that's too old for the nvidia-current, you better go with the nouveau, unless you can live without effects
<giantpune> i booted up the live DVD and it worked with the default drivers, but the screen was flickering.  i installed the nvidia drivers through the package manager, but i dont know how to have it use those new drivers.  dont you need to restart the computer to have it use the newly installed drivers?
<James147> vinces: %U is a placeholder for .desktop files to tell what ever calls them where to place the list of urls (ie it lets you launch stuff in dolphin)  ^^ shorcuts wont have any files so %U will be empty... if you want to launch a spicific site then just replace it with the site you want ...
<BluesKaj> giantpune, which nvidia card , the nvidia-current driver supportd cards from the 6XXX series up
<giantpune> the motherboard has a 8xxx integrated and i have a 9200gt in the pci slot
 * szal guesses that there is no easy way to get the nvidia driver running on a live system, unless you have a persistent USB live stick
<James147> szal: ^^ just restart X
<BluesKaj> giantpune, then if you do a clean install the nouveau will be the default upon install, then just use the jockey to install the nvidia-current driver
<James147> though it is a bit of hassel to keep doing it on a live cd every boot
<szal> James147: restarting X doesn't load the kernel driver
<giantpune> ok, ill give that a shot.  also, the liveDVD hangs at the boot screen when i have a certain hard drive attached.  any idea if this is just a bug in the CD and will not happen once i install the operating system?
<James147> szal: installing nvidia-current, setting up xorg.conf and restarting X is all you need to do ^^
<BluesKaj> giantpune, kmenu>apps>syatem>additional drivers
<BluesKaj> err system
 * James147 thinks udev handels the loading of the kernel modules ..
<BluesKaj> for nvidia the command is sudo nvidia-xconfig to configure Xorg
<BluesKaj> szal, read above about xorg
<szal> BluesKaj: define 'above'
<BluesKaj> szal, for nvidia the command is sudo nvidia-xconfig to configure Xorg
<szal> BluesKaj: yes, that creates a xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> szal, if there's no xorg.conf file which the nouveau doesn't seem to need , but the nvidia-current driver does
<szal> BluesKaj: and if there is one, it backs that up & creates a new one
<BluesKaj> yes
<bigbrovar> anyone knows the best way to open a vcf file on kde?
<genii-around> bigbrovar: It is a text file so any editor if you just want to see whats inside.
<genii-around> bigbrovar: Probably Kaddressbook if you want to import whats in the vcard file
<bigbrovar> genii-around: yeah by default vcf are opened via a text editor (in most cases kate) which is not ideal because the files are not well formatted. If I choose to open them with kaddressbook just to see the contact in a well formatted way and before I decide to add them to my contact. It just fails :/
<genii-around> bigbrovar: Have you tried Kontact?
<bigbrovar> genii-around: yeah I do kontact 4.7
<bigbrovar> but I can not get it to open and view a vcf file
<Duolos> For some reason, KDE's desktop effects no longer work in 11.04.  Can't be enabled in System Settings, but worked great on a clean install.  Any ideas on where I should look to figure out what went wrong?
<genii-around> Duolos: Most likely is that the current driver for video cannot support composite effects
<Duolos> genii-around: I never changed the drivers, though...
<genii-around> Duolos: Perhaps check under System Tools ... Additional Drivers   to see if it recommends a different driver
<genii-around> ( jockey-kde )
<JuJuBee> Can I run the 64 bit 11.04 on an Intel 6300 with 4G RAM? or should I use 32 bit?
<BluesKaj> I need to generate a GPG key for launchpad , there are tutorials on the web for ubuntu , but there's no equivalent path/application in kubuntu ...any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> er PGP
<Pici> huh
<Pici> BluesKaj: gpg is a cli application.
<Pici> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Using_GnuPG_to_generate_a_key
<Pici> Theres a section further down the page about submitting it to launchpad as well.
<BluesKaj> Pici,  sorry , I meant PGP
<Pici> BluesKaj: They're essentially the same thing.
<BluesKaj> Pici, I get this message after using the tutorial for cli PGP generation , http://paste.kde.org/119131
<Pici> BluesKaj: did you mash on the keyboard?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> should I ?
<BluesKaj> Pici, ^
<Pici> BluesKaj: It needs to generate random bytes, and it does that by reading stuff in from hardware (among other places), so move the mouse around, mash on the keyboard, etc, when it gives you that message.
<BluesKaj> Pici, ok ...thanks, it worked
<LordCrc> hi, how do i make the neponuk/stringi icon go away?
<LordCrc> it's seriously annoying
<OerHeks> LordCrc, in my (dutch) Kde i just richtklick the icon, go into settings and disabled it. then it won't show up, only in hidden icons.
<LordCrc> OerHeks: ok, i'll try that now that it's settled down
<LordCrc> OerHeks: you disable the whole service then?
<OerHeks> yes
<LordCrc> i want the service, i just dont want the icon
<LordCrc> why should i know what file it's indexing all the bloody time
<James147> LordCrc: right click the systray > System tray settings > Entries you can set it to always be hidden
<LordCrc> ah, nice
<LordCrc> be gone your irritating little thing
<LordCrc> :D
<hacked_kernel> is there a room for firewalls and security?
<drostje> Has anyone gotten GIMP working on Kubuntu Natty? o_O.
<szal> no need to get it working, it just works
<James147> drostje: it should ^^ why dosnt yours?
<drostje> It doesn't just work for me. Here's a GDB backtrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684617/ . It segfaults in a Oxygen::RCStyle::createStyle(_GtkRcStyle*)  call.
<drostje> one sec, just installed the libgtk debug symbols...
<markit> hi, natty here, and gcompris. When I use a tool to draw a line, I click and drag, but the cursor becomes a "star" and I can move the window, like normally I can do with ALT+drag. Any idea?
<markit> and, someone can confirm? :) KDE 4.7 from backports
<markit> ppa
<drostje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684622/ has more details of why GIMP fails on kubuntu natty for me. :<
<markit> nevermind, found that is a bug http://old.nabble.com/-Bug-280284--New%3A-Drag-window-from-all-empty-areas-should-be-disabled-in-Gcompris-educational-suite-td32281421.html
<drostje> :ooo problem almost solved.
<drostje> Yayyy. Found a duplicate of the bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/778414 and someone proposed a workaround there. :DDD
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 742516 in gimp (Ubuntu Natty) "duplicate for #778414 gimp-2.6 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke() (with oxygen GTK theme)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<SJr> I'm using Kubuntu 11.04 and for some reasons login seems to hang for new users. My account can login fine, but completely new accounts just have the K stay unblured for ever
<SJr> there seems to be no disk activity either
<drostje> SJr: sounds very weird. :x
<SJr> xfce loaded fine, now I have upgraded to KDE-4.7 but I actually had this problem before
<drostje> It might be possible to debug such a system by switching to a teletype (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and doing a bunch of text commands but without more information that is very hard to figure out. KDE does store a lot of stuff in home directories -- perhaps copying ~/.kde to the new user's account helps?
<genii-around> SJr: How are you adding new users?
<James147> SJr: check ~/.xsessions-error of the suers failing to load ^^
<drostje> heh, others clearly know better than I do. :o
<jony> I want to install XP as a second OS
<jony> I've read a tutorial about how I can do this
<jony> it tells me about GRUB's menu.lst backup
<jony> but I don't have any in GRUB folder
<jony> I have Kubuntu .
<jony> 11.04
<jony> annnybody help?
<mfraz74> jony: you need to look for a tutorial based on GRUB 2
<shane2peru> jony: I gotta run, but you are now using Grub2, and not 1, as the tutorial you were reading was for Grub, not grub2.
<jony> ty for answers
<dacresni> why do the kipi pluginsrequire konquerer?
<dacresni_> why do the kipi pluginsrequire konquerer?
<vadrao> Hi all, does anybody know how to download the latest kernel, now that kernel.org is not working ..
<mudassar> I installed Kubuntu 11.04 after using 10.04 for long times ...... now I am running my c code with gcc ..... but it gives me permission denied ...... it was fine in 10.04 ... I guess now some library is missing
<mudassar> plz help
<vadrao> mudassar: try chmod 777 yourfilename
<vadrao> and then try and compile the c code
<mudassar> still same problem
<mudassar> i tried to do sudo apt-get install libc6 libc6-dev but it says it is set to manual install
<mudassar> my understanding is that, this library is either not installed
<mudassar> or I am missing something else
<mudassar> plz help me
<vadrao> mudassar: Did you install build-essential ?
<mudassar> let me try
<mudassar> it says it is already latest
<vadrao> can you copy and paste the error in the pastebin
<mudassar> it compiles but when I run it as ./serial.o it says permission denied ....... I am compiling the same way I was compiling in 10.04
<vadrao> what does ls -al serial.o give ?
<mudassar> I am sure, I am missing some post installations
<mudassar> after installation of 11.04
<vadrao> mudassar: what does "ls -al serial.o" give ?
<mudassar> -rw------- 1 mudassar mudassar 17007 2011-09-07 22:13 serial.o
<vadrao> mudassar: Post installation problem could be one reason.. but since the error is about permissions its good to rule it out first
<vadrao> There you go
<vadrao> You do not have permissions to execute the file
<vadrao> try "chmod 777 serial.o"
<vadrao> and then execute it
<mudassar> I have tried this
<mudassar> still same :(
<mudassar> I discovered one thing .....
<vadrao> mudassar: I can clearly see that you do not have permissions to execute the file.. you may also try copying the serial.o file to your home directory or desktop and then executing it
<mudassar> yes
<mudassar> this solved
<vadrao> good
<mudassar> actually the code is placed on the windows drive ...
<vadrao> So most likely, the problem is the folder in which you are working..
<mudassar> /media/Windows7_OS/Linux_Data/
<mudassar> like this
<mudassar> this time I used ext4 as filesystem
<mudassar> did this make any difference ?
<vadrao> It only has to do with the permissions of the folder..
<vadrao> chmod -R 777 /media/Windows7_OS/Linux_Data/
<vadrao> see if that solves
<Pici> uh
<Pici> Thats rather extreme.
<vadrao> if Linux_Data is a small working directory.. if it has a lot of files and different kinds then it is extreme,, I understand
<mudassar> is there any difference in navigating to folder as /media/Window7_OS/Linux_Data or first mounting it at /mnt and then going through mnt ?
<mudassar> using mount /dev/sda2 /mnt it does not allow me to mount it
<mudassar> it was already mounted
<mudassar> i used umount to unmount it
<mudassar> and now everything worked :)
<mudassar> I unmounted /media/Window7_OS and then did sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt ........ and then opened that folder throught mnt ........ and everything worked :)
<mudassar> thanks people :)
<mudassar> for your hints
<vadrao> whenever you are mounting an ntfs partition you need to use the driver ntfs-3g like "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ntfs/ "
<jimmy51_> how can i access logs for this channel?
<jimmy51_> i figured something out months ago, reported it here, and have forgotten my solution :(
<Aqua352> hi
<BarkingFish> evening all.  Can someone tell me whereabouts in the system major crashes, such as progs crashing out to a stack, would be listed please?  I just suffered a serious crash which locked my machine up and dumped a whole shedload of stuff which i couldn't read through in time.
<meir> Hi everyone
<meir> Need some help with Kubunto :: can not find the terminal  for some reson , just disappear
<virgilio> meir: ALT+F2 and then konsole
<BarkingFish> meir, when you say it just disappears, do you mean you open it and it goes away, or that you can't find it at all?
<meir> cant find it  at all
<BarkingFish> follow what virgilio said then
<BarkingFish> that will open a terminal for you
<virgilio> KDE 4.7.1 has been released
<virgilio> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.7.1.php
<BarkingFish> virgilio, I don't suppose you'd know where I can find the output from a crash, do you?
<BarkingFish> All i know is my screen went black, filled up with crud, and locked up so I had to switch the machine off
<virgilio> Did you try to go to console (CRTL+ALT+F1)?
<BarkingFish> I tried everything, I couldn't get anything to work
<BluesKaj> the toolbar containing file , edit etc is missing from Dolphin, there doesn't seem to be an option in configure dolphin to add it ...any suggestions?
<BarkingFish> I had no tty access, no keys would work, plasma died, I was just left with a black screen, lots of text which looked like a backtrace, and that was it
<virgilio> BluesKaj: CRTL+M
<virgilio> BarkingFish: maybe a kernel panic?
<BarkingFish> most likely, but I still wanted to see what caused it
<BarkingFish> i just don't know where to find the output from the panic, assuming it got logged somewhere
<BarkingFish> i've searched through /var/log and all the files in it, can't see anything blatantly obvious
<virgilio> BarkingFish: I'm not sure. If you have support in kernel for that, you can try to use the sysrescue key
<virgilio> BluesKaj: did it work?
<BluesKaj> virgilio:  thanks , I should have recalled that , but my old memory fails me sometimes
<BarkingFish> I don't have a sysrescue key
<virgilio> BluesKaj: ur welcome
<virgilio> BarkingFish: I can't help, but you should check new hardware or weird old hardware when kernel panics
<BarkingFish> I have no new hardware or weird old hardware.  I know what I was doing when it panicked - and I am not aware of anything which has changed with those devices or the software concerned
<virgilio> BarkingFish: also, try to do a memtest from grub loader
<BarkingFish> My internet connection dropped, so I opened network manager, clicked on another connection to switch to it, and that's when it all went hairy
<virgilio> BarkingFish: for me seems to be a hardware problem, but I can't be sure about that
<BarkingFish> I have 3 wifi devices, one built in using ath5k, and 2 running windows fw with ndiswrapper
<BarkingFish> i've checked the two on ndiswrapper, there is no native support for them
<BarkingFish> one is an ar5523 chipset, the other is rtl8192cy
<BarkingFish> *cu
#kubuntu 2011-09-08
<meir> Hi everyone .. still can not get TERMINAL even though I search for it as KONSOLE .. it berigs up konsole profile ..just a white blanl page ...
<janet2104> hi there
<BarkingFish> hi janet2104
<meir> Anyone knows how to get the Adobe flash player ?
<ionite> what does this means? Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend. Please close any other legacy packaging t
<dthacker> Hello
<dthacker> I'm reading mail in kontact.   When I click on a URL in an email, I open.....Winebrowser?   I've checked default application setttings and the radio button "open in an application based on settings" is checked.    Is that configurable in kontact?
<riff> compiz doesn't seem to be working on my gnome enviroment what do i need to check to find out why?
<romeus> hello :-)
<romeus> I noticed that KDE 4.7.1 was released today and was wondering if there's a PPA for Natty available to give it a try?
<amichair> http://kde.org/info/4.7.1.php - links to kubuntu announcement, which mentions nothing of 4.7.1
<phoenix_firebrd> hello
<faLUCE> hi, how can I say "hello world" with a command line?
<Fanfare> Hi all! Is there a plasma(-netbook) channel ?
<Fanfare> Q: how to get plasma-netbook (0.2) in kubuntu (11.04)  with KDE (4.7.00) get to show contacts?
<James147> faLUCE: echo "Hello world"  ...
<noaXess> aaaaa.. xorg is driving me grazy.. cpu usage if no other open app is running 10-20%.. een if effects are disabled
<OerHeks> noaXess, why is that bad ?
<noaXess> cause that can't be..
<noaXess> OerHeks: what cpu usage does your xorg has.. if no programm is running?
<noaXess> approx?
<OerHeks> 12-20% ( Kubuntu )
<OerHeks> running a Athlon II x2 3.0 Ghrz
<noaXess> OerHeks: so.. it's hight, right?.. and if you have also newest firefox open with some tabs.. ff need also 20-30% cpu.. and whole system is slow.. grrr.
<noaXess> ff6 has some performance problem. or uses to mutch cpu
<OerHeks> noaXess, same issue when you try Chromium ?
<noaXess> OerHeks: i'm also on latest stabel kubuntu with kde 4.7.. maybe kde 4.7 has some problems too..
<noaXess> OerHeks: you mean googles chrom?
<noaXess> e
<James147> noaXess: not seeing any problems with 4.7 here
<OerHeks> well, google's chrome is a fancy chromium with flash & IDnumber
<noaXess> James147: see here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278891
<ubottu> KDE bug 278891 in widget-taskbar "a program closed after dragging to another desktop creates empty space on taskbar" [Normal,New]
<James147> (though I am on arch... so kubuntus cant say the same for kubuntus version)
<James147> noaXess: whats that have to do with xorg?
<noaXess> James147: :).. nothing real.. but a bug in kde 4.7.. and still not fixe din 4.7.1.. only to inform ;)
<James147> noaXess: yes, there are still many bugs... but I am not seeing the xorg one here
<noaXess> so.. lunchtime here ;).. see ya later..
<stoneman> i have dell 5110 with kubuntu 10.04 and i have integrate  intel video card and NVIDIA GEFORCE GT 525m card... how to switch to nvidia.. ?? pls some help
<stoneman> *integrated
<AlexZion> hi stoneman, so do you have an optimus system laptop ....
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mudassar> Hello people, please tell me a quick way to install video/audio codec pack in kubuntu 11.04 so that I never get a message of plugin needed or coded not supported etc
<mudassar> in firefox or in any place
<OerHeks> mudassar, install Kubuntu restricted extra;s = codecs & multimedia tools
<OerHeks> !restricted
<mudassar> please tell me the command to do so
<Octodigit> hey folks :)
<mudassar> sudo apt-get install ** ??
<Octodigit> Has anyone here tried this and had success when it's done: http://www.mindwerks.net/2011/04/ubuntu-11-04-natty-with-fglrx-and-2-6-39/ as I had similar issues after it, as before, and rolled it back.
<Octodigit> my mission is to be able to use compiz and fglrx together with the xorg in the current distros
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Octodigit> I'd like to be able to try Unity too out of curiosity, although it's not crucial
<Octodigit> OerHeks: me?
<OerHeks> mudassar ^^
<Octodigit> ah, ok :)
<Octodigit> so what's the story, is there no way of doing it? Is everyone able to do this and I'm behind the curve? Is it not supported?
<Octodigit> I mean obviously it's no big deal if it's not, it just seems a bit of a mystery, and I've not really met anyone who knows so far :)
<Octodigit> just sort of... silence every time I try to strike up this question. For months really :)
<Octodigit> :(
<Octodigit> ah well, nvm, thanks anyway, folks.
<Octodigit> stay groovy :)
<mudassar> still it did not run the video http://geo.tv/videos.asp?link=mms://wm.vitalstreamcdn.com/stream_geo_tv/ImportantEvents/Rain_OSRD_1200.wmv for me
<BluesKaj> mudassar, you need the wndows media plugin wmv , I beleive
<jony> if I install XP after Kubuntu 11.04, the GRUB it will automatically add it in OS boot option menu?
<mudassar> i following this but still did not work http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Using%20the%20Windows%20Media%20Player%20plugin%20with%20Firefox
<mudassar> something is installed but it does not play any video
<mudassar> it worked now
<mudassar> thanks
<BluesKaj> jony, no grub will need to be reinstalled
<jony> I have grub v2, right?
<BluesKaj> jony, if you're  on anything newer than 9.04, yes
<jony> hoow can I reinstall it?
<jony> I boot the live cd, and then?
<BluesKaj> !Grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jony> 11.04 is my v
<FK_King> hello every one.. i want to contribute to kde.. want to do any open source project that uses cpp/c ... can any one involve me
<AQua34> hi
<BarkingFish> evening guys, got a package failing to install - I'm trying to add the sun jre to my system, and kpackagekit is failing it.
<BarkingFish> not a very descriptive error, but it shows something is wrong, clearly - subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<BarkingFish> package is sun-java6-jre-6.26-1natty1 (i386)
<James147> BarkingFish: try sudo apt-get install -f
<BarkingFish> James147, I'll look at rebuilding the package I need it for, since the package is dependant upon having the sun-java6-jre installed for it to run
 * [DeVil-BoY] greetins
<afief> Would it be better to upgrade to the kde 4.7 PPA or Kubuntu 11.10 beta at this point in time?
<meir> hello everyone
<meir> anyone .. I can not find Terminal for some reason , even when I search for konsole  it will bring up just a white box .. how do I resolve this isssssue .. anyone ?
<OerHeks> meir gnome-terminal = kde-Konsole
<meir> anyone .. I can not find Terminal for some reason , even when I search for konsole  it will bring up just a white box .. how do I resolve this isssssue .. anyone ?
<OerHeks> meir gnome-terminal = kde-Konsole
<OerHeks> i just wonder why you won't get prompt
<meir_> OerHeks... did not work for me    kde-konsole
<OerHeks> no, open Alt + F2 : konsole
<OerHeks> the previous post was to show difference in naming
<meir_> OerHeks: thank you .. however , I tried that too , it gets me to a white box .. no luck
<meir_> c
<afief> I take it he's saying that he tries to report problems, but apport disappears halfway through after he enters his password(into gksudo?)
<OerHeks> that could be, if the prompt to execute a command shows up, i understand this does not happen at all.
<OerHeks> what does .xsession-errors show when attempting to start konsole:
<OerHeks> paste large textfile in paste.ubuntu.com
<transformers> hI EVERYONE ! I LOVE KUBUNTU AND UBUNTU  IT`S A KIND OF MAGIC GOOD BUY WINDOWS........OH.........MY FAVARITE GAMES......KANE WRATH AND DEVIL MAY CRY 4
<transformers> WHERE IS A GIRLS IN THIS CHAT?
<OerHeks> hi transformers, welcome and please check wine HQ database how to install windows games
<transformers> OER HEKS Hi thanks
<transformers> Oer Heks i used playOnlinux
<transformers> in moscow deep night hello world
<transformers> 2 days later i would create web site with magic photo kubuntu
<kaysha> Bonjour à tous
<kaysha> hum, je cherche à rejoindre un chan pour discuter de SQL, pourriez vous m'aider ?
<kaysha> Je ne connais absolument pas IRC :s
<BarkingFish> !fr | kaysha
<ubottu> kaysha: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<markit> hi, I've an acer aspire 5920 laptop, seems to work but keyboard is set to "numeric" behaviour, like when you have "blue FN" pressed... any idea?
<markit> a sort of "FN lock"
<markit> found, stupid me
<markit> (was block num set, that in normal pc is fine, not in laptop)
<transformers> kaysha hello i`m george
<transformers> kaysha  Bonjour! Bonjour de la Russie ! Mon nom est George nous allons être amis et communiquer, si vous ne faites pas attention, nous vous parler bientôt sur Skype ou écrire des lettres à l'autre par courrier. Moi je veux ouvrir une boutique sur le développement du projet Kubuntu en Russie, près de la ville de Moscou de 30 ans. Caixa que je suis comme les jeux informatiques, j'aime les fleurs et les chiens. Je compose belle
<transformers> musique à la guitare électrique. Un énorme blagodprnost′ programmeurs Ubuntu pour la possibilité de jouer de la guitare au moyen d'un ordinateur (projet Rakarrack)
<transformers> Je peux faire du site web. Je serai heureux de nouvelles connaissances et amis, j'aime du groupe Queen et rêve de s′ezdit′ en Suisse. Je veux aider aux travaux du Kubuntu Forum en Suisse.
<FloodBotK1> transformers: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<transformers> i do not flood ! i used bing translater for french
<transformers> who plays on electric guitar and love kubuntu let`s be friends ))) my mail qroom@mail.ru
#kubuntu 2011-09-09
<ubuntu__> hello how are your
<transformers> i like KDE ))))))))))) i install KDE but they wrote me kubuntu
<transformers> wanna sleep ))))))) how are you ?what your name?
<transformers> at Russia in Moscow region 04.02 o`clock
<transformers> #ubuntu-locoteams
<Guest94857> the weirdest thing just happened on my kubuntu 11.4
<Guest94857> no installs of new desk tops, nothing out of the ordenary
<Guest94857> then I went to log in and it gave me an error
<Guest94857> "Ur system is not able to run unity
<Guest94857> then it went to a classic gnome look
<Guest94857> all my kde is in tact..  but after 3 restarts..  just this old gnome look with top and bottom task bars
<Guest94857> for my desk top
<Guest94857> anyideas what may have happened?
<Guest94857> other than my apps..  the kde desk top is completely gone
<Guest94857> :(
<WhiteZimbo> built the country, i guess that's my sin
<WhiteZimbo> sorryy niggers, sorry for the big beaks and the fat lips + idiocy
<WhiteZimbo> it's  not my fault you destroyed the country
<WhiteZimbo> KAFFIRS
<WhiteZimbo> why don"t the ubuntu project call it whitesrule
<WhiteZimbo> or something like that
<WhiteZimbo> rather than niggersaregood aka ubuntu
<WhiteZimbo> google zimbabwe and you"ll see
<WhiteZimbo> us whites left in zim are treated like shit
<WhiteZimbo> we are slaves to the black majority
<WhiteZimbo> is that equality
<FloodBotK1> WhiteZimbo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ben_stein> jolly good
<ben_stein> pass the message: the #ubuntu ban is treason
<ben_stein> allow #ubuntu at once
<ben_stein> this is  diplomacy
<ben_stein> otherwise, be damned
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kat> Does anyone use Konversation?
<kubu2> no 4.7.1 for natty?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DaemonFC> I don't get why every distribution has to run their own IRC server as part of freenode in the first place
<DaemonFC> maybe it's just me, but I find it amusing that every development cycle, XChat gets set to Debian Servers again with #debian on auto join
<malac0da13> i am having an issue getting kubuntu to update
<malac0da13> hrmm never mind its working now...not sure what happened
<rexm_> da?
<rexm_> 4
 * [DeVil-BoY] hello
<bendras> Hi
<bendras> how to disable password, after suspend?
<bendras> its not in power settings, not screensaver, nor sessions :/
<bendras> and on User Management, Modify action is disabled....
<transformers_> hi everyone )))))))))i`m from Russia
<transformers_> where is the girls ?
<bazhang> transformers_, kubuntu support question?
<transformers> yes
<transformers> where is in kubuntu center of programs
<transformers> for download skype , rakarrack and more linux magic programs
<transformers> please help to find
<transformers> i erace (delete ubuntu natty and install kubuntu........)
<OerHeks> transformers, Kmenu > programs > system > Kpackagekit
<transformers> thank you we not alone )))))))))
<transformers> very cold today in Moscow..........
<transformers_> bazhang how can i install kubuntu to my my friends and client`s when internet in not line, in windows microsoft ...internet turn on special little programm IS NOT LINUX PROGRAM
<transformers_> sorry for my english my lang. russian )))))))))
<OerHeks> without internet connection you can install Kubuntu fine, but you don't have all the updates/languagepacks.
<transformers_> sorry you are not understood me
<transformers_> internet connection  on but system by tun on line working with little program where login and password i sure when i delete windows 7 i can`t turn on internet IS A PROBLEM
<transformers_> question to Mr OerHeks
<OerHeks> transformers_, you need special software to connect to the internet ?
<transformers_> yes russian f#/........ing providers have me a troble
<OerHeks> i suggest, ask in #Ubuntu-ru for this special problem ?
<OerHeks> they might have dealed with this before :-)
<transformers_> in Russia ? they said pay money 200 dollars and we thinking .......
<transformers_> OerHeks what is your country / state ? I just inerested for me ?
<OerHeks> NL
<transformers_> NL i do not understand please write longer name
<OerHeks> Netherlands, europe
<transformers_> Holland i got it
<transformers_> thanks )))))))))
<transformers_> OerHeks i install wallpapers om desktop of my notebook how can change pictures or install back plasma i cant find thi options
<James147> transformers_: right click > desktop setting ( or configure search and launch)
<transformers_> Thank you James147 and good day to you)))))))))) help me people write a song about Kubuntu i`m great guitar composer but my language is russian and my english not very well
<transformers_> James147 + OerHeks i have core 2 duo processor my choice is 32-bit Kubuntu but 64-bit is mistake?
<DaemonFC> I don't know why they "recommend" an obsolete architecture
<DaemonFC> especially since x86-64 is backward compatible
<James147> DaemonFC: Its recomeded as it will run on more computers
<DaemonFC> here, run your Core i7 as a really fast 386!
<DaemonFC> B-)
<James147> DaemonFC: still have a 32bit netbook, that was only bourght a couple years ago
<transformers_> 32 work  fine 64 work fine but ........ guitar pro 6 linux version only for 32-bit kubuntu
<DaemonFC> yeah, those are a toy though
<DaemonFC> and most newer Intel and AMD low power stuff are x86-64 now anyway
<transformers_> what toy ? ))))))))))
<James147> DaemonFC: ^^ no it isnt... and since 32bit runs fine on 64 but not the other way around 32bit will most likly work outte box if you dont know what your doing
<transformers_> web design + musician
<DaemonFC> well, it would work for me if I wanted to lose 4 GB of RAM
<James147> DaemonFC: thus, its recomeded to use 32 unless you know better... which most do
<transformers_> web build it`s all i
<transformers_> web sites i mean
<DaemonFC> if a person doesn't know what kind of processor they have, should you really be helping them format their hard drive? :)
<James147> transformers_: You wont notice much difference between them unless you have more then about 4 gigs of ram anyway so it dosnt really matter
<transformers_> 2gb RAM
<James147> DaemonFC: Not everyone cares as much about what spicific hardware they have...
<OerHeks> i know, they rec
<OerHeks> i know, they recomment 32 bit so you won't have many troubles if a 64 bit version is not available. it is all about the first impression.
<transformers_> i got it i know some problems when we use wi-fi router our passwords breaks
<James147> OerHeks: yup :) nothing worst then people downloading the "recomeded" 64bit only to find it dosnt work on their computer... allot of people would just give up at that stage
<transformers_> on 64-bit KDE
<DaemonFC> the worst thing that could happen if you boot a 64-bit LiveCD on a 32-bit system is that it will complain your CPU is not a 64-bit CPU
<DaemonFC> you're out a disc
<James147> DaemonFC: for some thats quite expensive as not everyone can quickly redownload another disk image
<transformers_> i download .iso from kubuntu.com
<DaemonFC> James147: It just kind of bugs me that a lot of software companies really aren't all that forward looking
<James147> transformers_: not sure why your wifi password would "break" on 64bit ^^ I see no reason that should matter
<DaemonFC> consider that the software gets more bloated every year but they keep telling you to stick with an old architecture that can't handle it
<transformers_> what )))))))))? not understood (english)
<James147> DaemonFC: why does it matter so much? the main advantage to 64bit is a grete max memory usage per program ^^ which most people dont really need
<transformers_> 32-bit i stay
<DaemonFC> there's other advantages, but that is the main one
<transformers_> agree but we not most people))))))))) we friends of Kubunu
<James147> transformers_: I am not really sure what problem you are having... you might want to try,
<James147> !ru
 * James147 wonders where ubottu is
<transformers_> yeah i read about 64-bit system...........my system 64bit but a have 2Gb Ram
<James147> transformers_: then you can install either, it wont make much difference
<transformers_> problems out just think what better )))))))))
<James147> transformers_: better to use 64 bit if you plan on adding mroe ram in the future to save on reinstalling your system
<DaemonFC> I've used the X86-64 build on a system with 2 GB of RAM before
<transformers_> notebook )))))))i have upgrade? not
<DaemonFC> I figured "Why not? I can, so I will. Muahahaaa!"
<transformers_> Gyper brain transformer or Wall-e))))))))))))))
<alvin> Most people = people who do not use akonadi/nepomuk? You'll need 64-bit for the ram usage.
<DaemonFC> Akonadi, it goes on a RAM consuming binge
<DaemonFC> and then it crashes
<DaemonFC> leaving you a nice 10 MB core dump
<DaemonFC> same time next hour :)
<transformers_> i wanna work and give a job in canonical or Kubuntu project / I can built 160 web sites in 1 year with great disign
<DaemonFC> I don't know why they insist on integrating more things with something that unstable
<DaemonFC> I allege they are insane, possibly sadistic
<DaemonFC> :)
<DaemonFC> For a while, there was Beagle, on the GNOME side, written in Microsoft .NET and it wasn't this piggish / crash prone
<DaemonFC> makes you think, right?
<transformers_> can you look on my site ? there is 1 page about Ubuntu 11.04 with erotic  photos MODERATOR me
<Mamarok> transformers_: behave!
<transformers_> http://www.qroom1.narod.ru please use chrome browser for translation in auto mode on english It`s a russian site about Slash
<ikonia> transformers_: stop now - you will not be warned again
<ikonia> transformers_: the topic of this channel is Kubuntu, if your next words are not about kubuntu, you will be removed from the channel
<transformers_> my sites about ubuntu what a problem mam?
<ikonia> transformers_: the site you just posted is not about kubuntu,
<ikonia> transformers_: if you talk about kubuntu, that's fine, anything else is unacceptable
<transformers_> about kubutu a create new web site 2 days later on russiun lang.
<ikonia> transformers_: then do that
<transformers_> and view ))))))))))all people in Russia and World ikonia
<ikonia> transformers_: that's fine
<transformers_> 2-3 days becouse i`m web disign i wanna pretty site i Love Kubuntu project
<ikonia> then do it,
<transformers_> ))))))))
<ikonia> please stop )))))))))
<transformers_> ?in Russia is smile
<ikonia> we don't need to see it
<transformers_> ok
<jussi> transformers_: you may want to join #kubuntu-offtopic if you would just like to chat :)
<transformers_> i new in kubuntu offtopic not russian servise chat
<transformers_> hi Jussi
<transformers> i like my name
<markit> hi, I've insalled 11.04 on a laptop of a friend of mine. Today he tells me (and I've seen that is true) he turns the laptop on and only a blinking cursor on the top left apperars, if then he presses "power off" the laptopt powers off. Could it be that he has done some "suspension" and we are not able to boot anymore? Any tip?
<markit> can't be so unluck that laptop died just one day after GNU intallation... I can't belive it
<afief> Should I upgrade to Kubuntu 11.10 or the 4.7PPA for 11.04 at this time?
<kennyF> See if <ctrl><alt>F1 gets you to a console. It may be a video driver or a KDE issue
<kennyF> Oops, sry. Wrong channel :)
<kennyF> Shouldnt try and multitask :D
<fitha> quassel IRC toolbar gone
<fitha> i cannot  set up
<fitha> no where to set up
<fitha> why
<fitha> quassel IRC toolbar gone
<fitha> quassel IRC toolbar gone
<fitha> quassel IRC toolbar gone
<FloodBotK1> fitha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> fitha, try #quassel
<fitha> ok
<fitha> thank u
<transformers> fitha hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<transformers> BlueKaj Hiyas
<Guest60321> hello
<Guest60321> is there a way to touble shoot the google voice chat plugin?
<ikonia> Guest60321: plugin for what ?
<Guest60321> for gmail chat.  it allows you to make phone calls and video chats.
<Guest60321> googles voice/video plugin
<ikonia> I don't think it's supported under linux
<ikonia> may want to check that
<Arran> Good afternoon
<LordCrc> hi, i'm trying 11.10 here, and some apps keeps crashing frequently (anakondi tray something and others)... now, when i click on the crash tray icon, i just get "you don't have permissions to view this report"
<jcgs> Hi, can anyone help me, okular's really struggling to open a pdf file, tht "loaded 6 pages" bubble pops up, but all th pages are blank with okular icons in the corner, and then it hangs while using all of one of my cores :(
<jcgs> update: it has now loaded one whole page... after about 90 secs
<LordCrc> hmm
<LordCrc> i recall acrobat reader having big issues with pdfs that had a lot of line drawing going on, perhaps okular too
<LordCrc> ive never experienced it that slow though
<jcgs> LordCrc: it's managed to load 5 out of 6 pages, page 2 is causing some difficulty
<LordCrc> is this pdf public?
<jcgs> yup, it's a train timetable: http://www.firstcapitalconnect.co.uk/static/timetables/timetable/FC1105_GN3_SX_RET_WEB_1.pdf
<LordCrc> im running okular on windows here, older release, and it does the same
<jcgs> what's moderately annoying is that i just put okular to "aggressive" memory usage, because it normally loads pages one at a time, and the forgets them, and this was the result...
<LordCrc> though faster
<LordCrc> took about 30 seconds for it to crunch all pages
<LordCrc> im guessing it's just poorly optimized in some way
<jcgs> how bizzare... maybe i should try and tell first capital connect their pdfs are causing people problems.
<jcgs> highly likely, they probably don't know any better
<LordCrc> lemme check ubuntus reader
<LordCrc> perhaps you could submit it as a bug report
<LordCrc> with a concrete pdf it should hopefully be fairly easy to find the bottleneck
<jcgs> good idea. I'm oging to try the full 5MB file, from which that was an excerpt, maybe it was the cutting process that went wrong...
<LordCrc> if i could get ubuntu to boot...
<LordCrc> heh
<LordCrc> it's more graceful but also takes a long time to display
<LordCrc> at least you can scroll around and such as it seems to do the processing in the background
<jcgs> interesting... the full one has similar problems, a few of the pages are fine, but the ones with the actual timetable data are taking ages to load. like with the first one...
<dvz> hi
<dvz> anyone here?
<Peace-> dvz: '
<dvz> hey Peace!
<dvz>  i will be happy if u can help me out :( i installed Kubuntu (ubuntu with kde, you know), but my headphones aren't working... it was the same on ubuntu 11.04 too :( how can i fix this?
<ubuntu_> Linux Lex OS 11
<Peace-> dvz:
<Peace-> dvz: well , lspci | grep -i Audio
<ubuntu_> Kubuntu 11.10
<Peace-> ?
<ubuntu_> Ubuntu 11.10
<Peace-> ubuntu_: ar you talkin with me?
<ubuntu_> im bulgarian
<ubuntu_> не мога да пиша на Англииски
<Peace-> !bulgarian  | ubuntu_
<Peace-> !english | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<transformers> hello every one i making first Erotic site about KDE - Kubuntu project tomorow come please come
<transformers> i found bad (or not correct) packed in rackarrack what can i do for Kubuntu ?
<transformers> Rakarrack is a Greatest electric guitar addon for working with guitar on PC in Kubuntu + Ubuntu
<dvz> where did peace go :(
<dvz> is there anyone which can help me, please :/
<dvz> no one using kubuntu?!
<BluesKaj> bbl...need to takre a nap
<pelivan> ca je ovo ,sto judi a niko ni rici?
<soee> yofel, are there any problems with 4.7.1 for 11.04 ?
<transformers> hi everyone i created web site for your friends about screenshots kubuntu http://kubuntu-11-10.narod.ru/  my name is George Yatagan Russia quietroom81@gmail.com +79057639148 my tel
<yofel> soee: not really, except me being the only one working on it while being on vacation... so it'll be a bit delayed
<axel> Hello!
<axel> I use Kubuntu 11.04 and I just discovered that the .ecryptfs folder is just huge. What is in this folder?
<giantpune> does anybody know how to move the kde desktop panels using the command line?  i have a panel placed at the top of the screen, and every time i restart the computer, that panel has moved down a bit and i must manually move it back to where i want it
<giantpune> im thinking that if i can move it via command line, i can add something to my logon script to fix it for me
<six86> Since a few days, there is no optical or acustical notification of incoming messages. Did not change anythinf. SOme of my friends report the same problem. I this a known issue? Is there a workaround?
<BarkingFish> six86, when you say no optical or acoustic notification of incoming messages, in which program are you experiencing this?
<six86> :D oops, im talking about kopete
<six86> Since I got no reaction in #kopete i thought i give #kubuntu a try and copied the line.
<BarkingFish> ah ok.  I don't use kopete here, so I've got no idea what's up. Let me check bug trackers and see if there is anything listed
<BarkingFish> you may need to be patient in some channels, they may look full, but some people go afk and stay connected :)
<six86> was patient in the early eveneing, since then more than 6 houres passed ;) and a few icq messages i read hours later....
<BarkingFish> ah, ok.
<BarkingFish> Well I've checked the launchpad for any bug entries describing your problem and cannot find any which match.  What you might be wise to do is to file a new bug on this issue, and see if it can be resolved.  Since it's not only affecting you, i doubt strongly that this is user error.
<six86> I searched KDE bug tracking system, but found nothing related. I also looked at the console output and asked google, but found nothing useful. I created a bug 10 minutes ago with the wizard.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 10 in Launchpad itself "It says "displaying matching bugs 1 to 8 of 8", but there is 9" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10
<six86> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=281722
<ubottu> KDE bug 281722 in Notifications "No acustical or optical notifications at all" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BarkingFish> Ah, ok
<BarkingFish> I just realised Launchpad doesn't take bug entries for Kopete, so you've done the right thing filing on bugs.kde.org
<BarkingFish> I'll bookmark that bug and keep a watch on it.  It's certainly not a known bug to them, or a search would show up others like it.
<BarkingFish> Jetzt müssen sie eine bisschen warten... :)
<six86> Some friends have the same issue. Very annoying. I have not much hope that anyone cares for kopete bugs that much. There are some very old bugs with no attention.
<six86> :)
<BarkingFish> kopete changes a great deal, six86 - plugins always being changed because of changes in the way services set up their contact protocols
<BarkingFish> sadly, that's just nature. they keep moving stuff so you can only connect to their systems using their programs
<BarkingFish> it's always being updated
<six86> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=158628: This bug for example, is over 3 and a half years old, and seems to be no big deal for a Qt/KDE experienced programmer. But nothing was done.
<ubottu> KDE bug 158628 in Chat Window "only a certain amount of tabs are displayed before you have to start scrolling " [Normal,New]
<BarkingFish> I've just cc'd to that bug and upped it by 20 votes, to 119
<charles> hello
<jkoltner> Hello... under Kubuntu 11.04's System Settings->Network Settings->Network Connections, there isn't an Ethernet or WiFi card listed, yet both certainly work.  So... mmm... how does the system "know" to use them?
<axel> Hallo!
<axel> I try to encrypt a partition with luks but it doesn't seem to work:
<axel> sudo cryptsetup -c aes-xts-plain -s 512 luksFormat /dev/sda2
#kubuntu 2011-09-10
<ubuntu_> Hi! After installing Kubuntu I desided to move Windows 7 partitions around to find out what may happen. As expected, the sistem won't start even GRUB. May someone google a solution for me, pleas?
<ubuntu_> Hello
<claydoh> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ubuntu_> Oh, yes, sorry! I'm on the latest Kubuntu and no, it wasn't after installing Windows, it's because I wanted to delete the recovery partition of Windows 7
<ubuntu_> Yes, I know it's kind of an odd thing to do, but I'm trying to make myself a documents partition to share between the two OSes
<ubuntu_> ubottu, I'm checking your links, thank you
<ubottu> ubuntu_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu_> Oh, my goodness, how on earth? :P thanks, claydoh, then :)
<claydoh> ubuntu_: you should stillbe able to recover the grub boot info the same way, iirc
<ubuntu_> OK, thanks
<ubuntu_> Now I have another little problem... Boot-repair is asking me for a password, but I'm in a live CD boot, so, I don't have any password, but it won't accept a blank space... claydoh?
<claydoh> ubuntu_:  hmm
<ubuntu_> I think I'll have to use a repair disk on a USB drive
<Schala> I'm wondering... It's said that Kubuntu uses the most resources/memory out of the four Ubuntu distributions. Is this still less than Windows 7 Aero or... about the same?
<Crell> Hi folks.  I want to give the Kubuntu 11.10 beta a try on my laptop.  It doesn't appear to have a download ISO that I have found yet, though.  Is there one available, or should I install 11.04 and then upgrade?
<moetunes> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Crell> Since that link has no downloads on it, I assume that's the short version of "go ask in the other channel"?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<westy> is there a channel for the beta?
<westy> i am trying to update the beta (not update to the beta) and it seems stuck at preparing kde-data
 * Guest86172 say hello
<mario_> #nick testd
<mario_> #join bandung
<transformers> hi every one my new web site about KDE plasma project God save Kubuntu and Canonical
<transformers> http://kubuntu-11-10.narod.ru/
<moetunes> an ad ?
<transformers> what?
<transformers> Swiss group Loco where are you men`s ? kubuntu - ubuntu group in Swiss
<transformers> hi every one
<transformers> wine in packed play on linux not working what can i do help please
<moetunes> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<transformers> New web site about Kubuntu screenshot`s and desctop plasma http://kubuntu-11-10.narod.ru/
<transformers> LjL-Temp hi
<_pez_> greetings
<transformers> hello
 * _pez_ needs help
<transformers> how can i change home page in kubuntu recond browser ?
<jepong> click the wrench
<jepong> click Configure Rekonq
<transformers> what mean wrench ? my lang. russian
<jepong> sorry...i mean the one in the right most
<jepong> the one that looks like a tool
<jepong> just below the close button of rekonq
<transformers> my mouse for left hand
<shingles> Could someone point me to a kubuntu 11.4 Samba guide ? Thanks :)
<transformers> SHINGLES have a quastion about Kubuntu &?
<shingles> To enable or disable automount open a terminal and type gconf-editor followed by the [Enter] key.
<shingles> Why cant i do that in kubuntu 11.4 ?
<BlaXpirit> Hey, when is KDE 4.7.1 coming to Kubuntu?
<DaemonFC> it's already in Oneiric
<BlaXpirit> well OK, but why would I install beta stuff?
<DaemonFC> because Beta is just a word
<BlaXpirit> whatever. I tried it, not without problems.
<BlaXpirit> right now I have Natty and want KDE 4.7.1
<DaemonFC> I've had more problems with Natty than with Oneiric
<DaemonFC> and they introduced a configuration problem in Natty that's still there
<BlaXpirit> OK, but i'll still wait for the release.
<DaemonFC> the X server doesn't terminate when you log out so the system just hangs :)
<DaemonFC> took me a few minutes to figure out how to solve that
<BlaXpirit> umm, will Oneiric (what a strange name) have KDE 4.7.2 in it?
<DaemonFC> probably
<BlaXpirit> that's nice.
<DaemonFC> it's due to be released a few weeks before Oneiric is
<BlaXpirit> 2 weeks, i yhink
<DaemonFC> you could try the Kubuntu backports PPA
<BlaXpirit> i have it.
<DaemonFC> it's not officially supported
<DaemonFC> it "could eat babies"
<DaemonFC> but your whole system wouldn't be "untested"
<BlaXpirit> it's fine for me
<BlaXpirit> but even that ppa is "quiet" about 4.7.1.
<DaemonFC> it was unusually large for a point release
<DaemonFC> I've found it to be pretty stable
<DaemonFC> it got rid of that stupid Akonadi crashing constantly mess
<BlaXpirit> that thing is strange indeed. scares people away.
<DaemonFC> "Here, it's totally unstable, by the way, we've integrated more things into it, have fun" :)
<BlaXpirit> hehe
<DaemonFC> 4.7 makes a big difference unless you're using AMD's proprietary video driver
<BlaXpirit> and intel probably too.
<DaemonFC> the rest get kwin using the new OpenGL 2 backend
<BlaXpirit> i hope the hardware support is better in new Linux and Ubuntu. Some stuff like backlight change didn't work on my laptop; was damn difficult to make it work.
<DaemonFC> no, even most Intel users will get that
<DaemonFC> as long as the hardware is capable
<DaemonFC> FGLRX is a piece of crap (AMD Proprietary)
<DaemonFC> it's probably one of the reasons Ubuntu uses Compiz
<DaemonFC> it goes out of its way to work around broken drivers
<BlaXpirit> compiz. what a piece of...
<DaemonFC> If KDE detects FGLRX, it gives it the old OpenGL 1.4 backend
<DaemonFC> I've tried installing FGLRX and forcing OpenGL 2 with kwin
<DaemonFC> the result isn't pretty
<BlaXpirit> whatever. KDE is good without effects.
<DaemonFC> FGLRX breaks lots of other things
<DaemonFC> so that wasn't the deciding factor for me
<DaemonFC> just the latest thing it can't do, on a long list
<DaemonFC> I decided to just use xorg-edgers and the s3tc library and tweak it around a bit
<DaemonFC> my RadeonHD 5670 is running fine with that
<DaemonFC> FGLRX cases all kinds of hell
<BlaXpirit> i really don't know much about hardware stuff.
<DaemonFC> and Ubuntu and AMD claim to support each other
<DaemonFC> it's as bad on Ubuntu as it has ever been anywhere else
<BlaXpirit> by AMD u mean Radeon graphics cards?
<DaemonFC> the only difference is that on Ubuntu, it always builds and works poorly, on other systems you may not get that far
<DaemonFC> their proprietary drivers claim to support Ubuntu
<DaemonFC> but like I said, it depends on what your definition of support is
<BlaXpirit> support = works out of the box, or suggests drivers to install
<DaemonFC> their 2d acceleration is garbage because proprietary games on Ubuntu don't use it
<DaemonFC> they can't run Mutter at all, oh well, Ubuntu isn't using it
<DaemonFC> :)
<DaemonFC> kwin with OpenGL 2 isn't supported, but you'll quietly get the obsolete rendering path
<DaemonFC> and kwin isn't a proprietary game on Ubuntu, so oh well
<DaemonFC> :)
<DaemonFC> AMD's unwritten policy seems to be, if it's not a proprietary game on Ubuntu, it doesn't matter
<BlaXpirit> you're talking too much O_o
<DaemonFC> so I quite using FGLRX some time ago
<BlaXpirit> i kinda don't care about this?
<DaemonFC> meh
<DaemonFC> speaking of KDE 4.7 kind of got me going
<DaemonFC> people with nonfree video drivers miss the most noticable improvement
<BlaXpirit> i always avoid radeon
<BlaXpirit> got nvidia on pc and integrated intel on laptop
<BlaXpirit> works fine (on pc with proprietary drivers, on laptop without).
<BlaXpirit> but yes, i had to do some stuff with kernel to make brightness change work (was it called kernel patch or what?)
<DaemonFC> it depends
<DaemonFC> you can change a lot of kernel behavior by setting module options
<BlaXpirit> u think i haven't tried that?
<freaks> hi there, i have sound problems .. in system-settings >> multimedia >> phonon, if i click test, i can hear the sound test.. but in all apps: no sounds.  (example: vlc, dragon player)
<kbroulik> will Digikam 2.1 be available for natty in the backports?
<transformers> hello kubuntu fans
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<transformers> GameOnLinux not work help please
<transformers> kubuntu games i do not understood what sc 2 service games on kubuntu&
<transformers> &
<transformers> ?
<raj-darkmystery> unable to install ubuntu 10.04 no graphical interface to install and system running live in text mode only
<BluesKaj> raj-darkmystery, 10.04 or 11.04 ?
<raj-darkmystery> BluesKaj, 10.04
<BluesKaj> raj-darkmystery, which graphics card ?
<Ddpbf> raj-darkmystery: did you tray special boot options?
<raj-darkmystery> it is an integrated graphic card from intel
<BluesKaj> raj , to make sure , lspci | grep VGA
<jony> hello all
<jony> why I can't write to newwly created partition in Kubuntu 11.04?
<jony> I have a second partition beside the main
<jony> and this big partition was created during kubuntu setup
<BluesKaj> jony, is it listed in dolphin places?
<jony> yes
<jony> I cannot create a diractory even :(
<jony> I cannot work with it at all
<BluesKaj> jony, to what file system is it formatted?
<jony> ext4
<jony> like the main partition
<Lithos84> jony: You need to change its permissions.
<jony> with sudo?
<Lithos84> jony: Yes: sudo chmod u+wrx <partition>
<jony> u+wrx what it does?
<jony> I don't wnt to be vulnerable the partition
<Lithos84> jony: Let the user to Write, Read and eXecute
<jony> I want to be as same secure as the main partition is
<Lithos84> jony: It change permission just for you ;-)
<BluesKaj> jony, you should add it to fstab
<jony> sudo or fstab?
<jony> and why not is writeable when it was created with kubuntu setup
<jony> ?
<BluesKaj> jony, what did you callm the partition  when you created it ?
<BluesKaj> call
<jony>  /dadat
<jony> it's empty anyway so I can play with it :)
<jony> so where is the problem?
<kbroulik> hm, whenever I sent my mom's PC into standby, it doesnt wake up but when turning it on, it starts briefly, makes meeeeeeep meeeeeeeeep meeeeeeeeep and then goes off again. so seems the memory doesnt work with the standby or something?
<jony> how was that command for partition?
<Lithos84> jony: sudo chmod u+wrx <partition>
<jony> ty
<Lithos84> jony: You're welcome.
<jony> nonononono... :( it does not work
<jony> still write protected
<jony> I dont't u nderstand: how can it be when the HDD partitions was re-created during kubuntu setup?
<Lithos84> jony: Try this (<user would be your user name): sudo chown <user> <partition>
<jony> I didn't mess annything
<jony> it worked !
<jony> thanks!
<Lithos84> jony: Good. You're welcome!
<jony> what does chown command?
<Lithos84> jony: It changes the owner.
<jony> I want to stay wint linux with all my heart :)
<jony> buut it haves many thing to set up manually
<Yamin> Anyone have any idea why the konsole closes after I put in my password for my user account? I have a program that uses the terminal and I'm using my user account, so it asked me to first input my password, but then the konsole just closes.
<jony> why I have a much slower samba transfer speed than in windows?
<jony> how can I moove the taskbar up?
<BluesKaj> click on the cashew on the right edge of the panel and then drag it
<BluesKaj> hmm, odd , dragging used to work
<s1gsegv> hi, having trouble installing adobe flash player
<s1gsegv> says channel 'natty-partner' is invalid
<s1gsegv> i enabled that source in pkg manager and did an update
<BluesKaj> s1gsegv, it should be listed as canonical parther
<BluesKaj> err patrner
<BluesKaj> anyway canonical partner
<s1gsegv> BluesKaj: yeah its not working
<s1gsegv> get an error in apturl when trying to download from the adobe site about 'natty-partner' being invalid
<BluesKaj> s1gsegv, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ..and which kubuntu version are you running?
<s1gsegv> the latest
<BluesKaj> s1gsegv, open a terminal , sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<s1gsegv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/686421
<s1gsegv> ok, installing aptitude first, i much prefer it
<s1gsegv> package doesn't exist
<s1gsegv> i installed flashplugin-nonfree which installed but it doesn't work in forefox
<jony> why it wont play smooth the larger sized movies any video player in kubuntu 11.04??? :(
<BluesKaj> s1gsegv, nonfree has been replaced by flashplugin-installer
<s1gsegv> ok well, it's not in the repo according to my system :(
<BluesKaj> jony, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<s1gsegv> xand@ubuntu:~$ sudo aptitude search flashplugin
<s1gsegv> i   flashplugin-installer                                                                   - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<s1gsegv> hmm, apparently it's installed
<BluesKaj> s1gsegv, same for you , install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<s1gsegv> i've been running kubuntu for like 10 minutes and really love it so far
<s1gsegv> kde has come a LONG way
<s1gsegv> i started out with linux about 14 years ago with slackware and afterstep
<s1gsegv> BluesKaj: thanks, that is complete
<s1gsegv> still cannot install from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<BluesKaj> s1gsegv, checkout www.medibuntu.org as well for media apps and libs
<s1gsegv> thanks BluesKaj, i just have a hard time believing this is so hard to get flash player installed
<BluesKaj> s1gsegv, there's no need to install from adobe , the flash installer is default in 11.04...it's in the repos
<s1gsegv> last time i ran ubuntu desktop it was very simple
<s1gsegv> yeah and it's installed
<s1gsegv> i just don't know how to run it
<s1gsegv> i ran `locate flashplugin-installer`
<s1gsegv> have the path to a couple app-install/desktop files
<s1gsegv> oh whoops
<s1gsegv> i ran updatedb and now see where it is :)
<s1gsegv> no binaries or scripts though, it seems
<BluesKaj> s1gsegv, seems to me your source.list is corrupted somehow , pls pastebin it so we can have a look
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> s1gsegv,, it's in /etc/apt/sources.list , which lists the repositories in your package manager
<s1gsegv> oh so it just adds the source
<s1gsegv> thanks again
<jony> why doesn't play smooth a high de movie (1080p) in kubuntu?
<jony> neither player cannot play them right :((
<jony> so NOONE is watching high def movies (1080p) in linux????
<BluesKaj> jony, vlc plays them if you set it up to do so.
<jony> any idea?
<BluesKaj> dragonplayer is not very good imo
<BluesKaj> jony, VLC
<jony> okok, but the specific setting under vlc, pls if you know
<BluesKaj> vlc/tools/preferences/video , but the default is to play the video in it's native resolution, so these settings should be left alone ...Hidef movies run fine on my setup ...you may need to tune up the audi tho, if you are feeding a spdif out to a an audio digital input/amplifier
<jony> waht the heck? I have a high-end PC, and it cannot play a gd 1080p movie in linux??? :(
<jony> I'm very disappointed :(
<BluesKaj> jony, what happens when you try to play it ?
<jony> i see two-three frames, than it hangs, than shows again a couple of frames with a huge lag, and so on
<jony> and sometimes the video dissappears left behind a gray screen and the sound goes on
<jony> towards
<jony> same issue in dragon player too
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | jony
<ubottu> jony: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> install those repos , update and uipgrade and install libdvdcss2, jony
<jony> BluesKaj, you had the same issue like me?
<BluesKaj> no , I always install all the media requirements nefore trying a dvd or video file
<jony> can I install all of packages from medibuntu at once?
<jony> or which I sould instal from there?
<BluesKaj> jony, just read the tutorial I posted about medibuntu ...it's quite clear about what it's for and wht it does.
<jony> I installed it
<BluesKaj> jony, , make sure you have libdvdcss2 installed
<jony> same issue
<BluesKaj> now update and upgrade with apt or aptitude
<jony> need a restart?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> well, maybe
<BluesKaj> libdvdcss2 ?
<jony> I've installed it
<jony> done updating
<jony> same problem :(((
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<s1gsegv> BluesKaj: perhaps my issue is that i'm running 11.10
<jony> ok, I will do that
<s1gsegv> do i need to enable the natty backports?
<jony> TY anyway for your help
<BluesKaj> s1gsegv,  no , I thought you said you were on 11.04
<BluesKaj> 11.04=natty ...youshouldn't have that on 11.10
<BluesKaj> s1gsegv, #ubuntu+1 is the support for 11.10
<s1gsegv> ok i asked there, thanks
<s1gsegv> this is bizarre how difficult this is
<s1gsegv> wonder if it's because my system is x64
<BluesKaj> s1gsegv, you shouldn't have any natty repos in your package manager , unless you added a ppa .
<s1gsegv> it's all natty... maybe i DO have natty
<szal> s1gsegv: uninstall any 32bit Flash stuff you might be having installed, get the SevenMachines PPA & install flashplugin64-installer
<s1gsegv> yep, it is natty
<s1gsegv> szal ok
<BluesKaj> s1gsegv, run lsb_release -a , in a terminal
<s1gsegv> ahhh
<s1gsegv> all set
<s1gsegv> thanks szal!
<ashes> hello
<ashes> when i boot my laptop i get a message about my battery capacity status. what program reports that? it's not acpi. i don't mean the charge balance, i mean battery health
<ashes> it is acpi. nevermind
<transformers> hi everyone
<transformers_> how can i change language in virual screen keyboard in kubuntu?
<Dalailamer> hi
<Dalailamer> questionnn
<Dalailamer> questionnn
<BluesKaj> !ask | Dalailamer
<ubottu> Dalailamer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dalailamer> wELL I installed kubuntu 11.10 but some crashed and so on
<Dalailamer> wanted to ask if downgrade to 11.04
<OerHeks> Dalailamer, downgrade is not possible, sorry
<Dalailamer> yes i meant
<Dalailamer> new install
<OerHeks> new install is possible, backup your documents and data, and start a new installation.
<Dalailamer> yessssssssssss
<Dalailamer> i know
<Dalailamer> but does it make sense
<Dalailamer> i installed about 5 times today, i do not want to crash my hdd
<Dalailamer> i installed about 5 times today, i do not want to crash my hdd
<OerHeks> you installed 10.10 five times ?
<Dalailamer> no 11.10 and some others
<JhonH> buenA
<Dalailamer> bug 776435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776435 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776435
<ipeacocks> hi, guys!
<BluesKaj> hey
<ipeacocks> why in this room so quietly?
<James147> ipeacocks: because there appears to be no one with problems related to kubuntu
<ipeacocks> true )
<ipeacocks> kubuntu and kde rocks!
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Guest30737> !Time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Guest30737> .
<Guest30737> Quassel vs. XChat...  wich is best!?
<jmichaelx> konversation
<DaemonFC> Konversation and XChat are both better
<DaemonFC> but Konversation is a KDE application, and I like it better
<valorie> Konvi uber alles
<valorie> IMO
<qiou> plop
#kubuntu 2011-09-11
<jbern> Hi I have a question about 11.04 am I in the right place?
<ionite> how do i purge kwallet service?
<dvz> hello! anyone awake?
<valorie> ionite: it's the weekend
<ionite> valorie: ? puzzled.
<valorie> I think if you look in .kde or .kde4, and drill down
<valorie> you can find the database file for kwallet
<valorie> like ~/.kde/share/kwallet*
<valorie> kwalletrc maybe
<valorie> you can look at the files and see which is the right one to expunge
<dvz> valorie,  could i take a little bit of your time for a few questions ? :-//
<valorie> sure, I'll do my best
<valorie> although we're leaving for dinner soon
<dvz> sorry if i look dumb and can't get anything but i'm new to linux (<3 kubuntu)
<dvz> i got a question about npviewer.bin which is eating my cpu ;/
<dvz> i readed in a few forums that can be fixed with firefox, but what about if i use chromium ?
<dvz> i use it because i can log in google plus and use video calls etc...
<dvz> how could i fix this annoying process :/ even some time i need to restart chromium because my flash doesn't want to play anything
<ionite> valorie: what's the command to purge wallet in terminal?
<valorie> chromium will also log into G+ etc.
<valorie> and you can certainly try out rekonq
<valorie> the standard KDE browser
<valorie> I don't know about npviewer.bin, except that it locks up FF less than it used to forme
<valorie> for me
<valorie> let's see if there is a nugget from ubottu
<valorie> !npviewer
<valorie> no, let's try
<valorie> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<valorie> heh
<dvz> !rekonq
<valorie> !info rekonq
<ubottu> rekonq (source: rekonq): KDE web browser based on Webkit. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.0-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1698 kB, installed size 2880 kB
<valorie> !info npviewer
<ubottu> Package npviewer does not exist in natty
<valorie> heh
<valorie> you are right, ubottu
<valorie> it's a process, not a package
<dvz> btw, Xorg eats my cpu too
<dvz> kxkxk
<valorie> which version of Kub are you on?
<valorie> latest, or LTS?
<dvz> 11.04 64 bit
<valorie> same here
<valorie> I have less problems now than ever before
<dvz> its just so beautiful OS
<valorie> also, I have a plugin that loads all my millions of tabs only when I click on them
<dvz> i had a few issues with headphones etc but fixed them
<dvz> just linux is perfect and a lot of people can support if they have the knowledge its such a big community and friendly
<valorie> I agree
<dvz> the bad is some programs like google talk are runnable from wine :[
<dvz> no support for lin ;/
<ionite> valorie: what's the command to purge wallet in terminal?
<valorie> no idea, because I don't know the correct filename
<valorie> !kwallet
<ubottu> kwallet is a subsystem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords. More information is available at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet
<valorie> perhaps that will help
<dvz> btw, i should use rekonq for browsing to fix this cpu heat ;/
<dvz> right?
<valorie> the more tabs you have in FF, the worse the problem
<valorie> IMO
<valorie> and rekonq does NOT have this problem, you are right
<dvz> atm i have 3 tabs in chromium :D
<valorie> ok, gotta go
<dvz> thanks for the help :))
<ghostcart> Hello. Is someone here familiar with gettings windows applications to work under ubuntu?
<bazhang> ghostcart, check the appdb and join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | ghostcart
<ubottu> ghostcart: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ghostcart> ah, thank you
<akSeya> hi folks
<akSeya> i'm running amarok here and it's wierd... it does not allow me to jump into the music
<akSeya> you know?! skip some parts of the music.. I click on the music bar and nothing happens...
<akSeya> am I missing some package or what?
<akSeya> oh.. it's just some musics.. the one playing now is OK
<akSeya> both are MP3
<akSeya> i did a chmod 555 to some folders..
<akSeya> could it be the problem?
<valorie> akSeya: switch phonon-backend and see if that helps
<valorie> do you know what you are using now?
<akSeya> lemme check
<akSeya> it's phonon already
<valorie> Settings > configure Amarok > Playback > Configure phonon > backend
<valorie> yes, but phonon uses xine, vlc or gstreamer as a backend
<valorie> xine is deprecated
<valorie> but still packaged by some distros
<akSeya> i'm on kubuntu 11.04
<akSeya> default configs
<valorie> can't recall what they provide
<akSeya> it's phonon
<valorie> but both pvlc and pgst are available as packages
<valorie> as I said, phonon uses a backend
<akSeya> hum
<valorie> phonon-xine, phonon-vlc, or phonon-gstreamer
<valorie> Settings > configure Amarok > Playback > Configure phonon > backend
<akSeya> i'm brazilian.. it's in portuguese system..
<akSeya> i guess it's the "infraestrutura"... it says GStreamer
<valorie> ok, can you switch to VLC?
<valorie> is that available?
<akSeya> there isn't such option
<valorie> if not, download it from kubuntu
<valorie> please
<akSeya> vlc is installed... but it isn't on the amarok options..
<akSeya> looking in kpackagekit dor something
<akSeya> phonon=backend-vlc probably ;)
<valorie> you will have to quit and restart Amarok
<valorie> change it in systemsettings
<valorie> that will save you a quit/restart
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I just noticed we are in #kubuntu, not #amarok
<akSeya> yeah :$
<akSeya> i just thought this would be a better place ;)
<valorie> systemsettings > multimedia > phonon
<valorie> once it's installed
<akSeya> it worked ;)
<akSeya> thanks valorie
<valorie> weeeeeeee!
<akSeya> i remeber you.. you helped me some time ago.. and I talked to you as a little nerd talk to any girl... sorry about that ;)
<akSeya> how is your husband going?
<valorie> he's fine, why?
<akSeya> just give him a hug
<akSeya> he is very lucky to have a nerd girl ;)
<valorie> OK
<valorie> heh
<akSeya> i have a daughter.. i wish he become a nerd
<valorie> it's been awhile since I've been a "girl"
 * valorie is a grandma
<akSeya> congrats ;)
<akSeya> my doughter's mother doesn't like computer very much
<valorie> it's just a tool -- some people have need of it more than others
<akSeya> you know.. i want her to like linux and be a nerd just like her father
<akSeya> i wish she ask me "dad.. how do I compile the kernel to have something else"
<akSeya> but she is just worried id that barbie movie will work
<akSeya> i got VLC installed on her computer
<akSeya> soon I will install kubuntu for her :D
<akSeya> but first i need to get a fast internet connection to her
<akSeya> her mother says that she worries cause internet can be dangerous
<akSeya> ¬¬
<valorie> nice
<valorie> well, certainly it can be
<valorie> just like any tool
<akSeya> it can.. but maybe with some iptables rules and openDNS nameserver...
<akSeya> valorie, how old are you (sorry to ask that..)
<valorie> that's off-topic, sorry
<valorie> and personal
<akSeya> no problem ;)
<akSeya> i think.. my doughter is 9 years old
<akSeya> i want her to be as curious with computers as I was with her age
<akSeya> but times are different
<akSeya> it is dangerous sometimes now..
<akSeya> at my time internet was IRC and somekind secure.. you know?!
<valorie> right, but information is good
<valorie> kids with information are generally safe
<akSeya> i want to give her freedom.. but with great powers came great responsabilities
<akSeya> i think about giving her a full internet connection but some "keylogger" or something
<akSeya> that I can know if she is doind the right choices
<akSeya> but I don't think it's totally right
<valorie> better to be there when she's using the Internet
<valorie> keylogger seems sneaky
<akSeya> I don't live with her
<akSeya> =/
<akSeya> i can't be always present
<akSeya> and her mother is... complicated
<akSeya> you know.. i talk to my daughter about everything
<akSeya> i told her about sex... about guys and so on..
<akSeya> and she tells me about he guys she likes
<akSeya> we have a good relationship
<akSeya> but internet can be dangerous....
<akSeya> if I know what she is doing, I could talk to her.. like if I didn't know
<akSeya> you know?!
<akSeya> if I know what she is looking for, I can talk to her about that things....
<valorie> I think you will destroy her trust if you install a keylogger
<valorie> it would mine
<akSeya> probably =/
<akSeya> but.. can we trust our children?!
<akSeya> i mean...
<valorie> my basic stance with everyone is trust
<akSeya> really.. her mother sucks...
<valorie> once lost, though
<valorie> please, this is too personal
<akSeya> i know it is...
<akSeya> but I don't care sharing it...
<akSeya> i mean..
<akSeya> no one will know who am I
<valorie> I don't like listening to it
<akSeya> who I am
<akSeya> ok
<valorie> the woman isn't here to defend herself
<akSeya> sorry
<akSeya> you've put yourself on her skin...
<valorie> conversations, dialog is good
<akSeya> yeah
<valorie> trashing absent people is not good
<akSeya> my fear is that my daughter can't handle what the internet can provide
<akSeya> you are a grandma... you raise your children
<valorie> well, discuss it with her
<valorie> I did with my kids
<akSeya> do you think some kind of monitoring is necessary?
<akSeya> when I was a child I had freedom...
<akSeya> but..
<akSeya> I'm a nerd...
<akSeya> all I searched for was knowledge
<akSeya> about programming, new tools
<valorie> I didn't monitor my kids
<valorie> but I discussed things with them
<akSeya> science
<akSeya> hum
<akSeya> my worst fear is that my kid record some video or take some nasty photo
<akSeya> she may be in love with a fucking guy who does not fucking care abour her.. you know?!
<akSeya> sorry.. i think I'm asking you something you cannot answer
<akSeya> i just want some opinion.. you know?!
<akSeya> I can't talk to my ex wife about this things
<valorie> so be honest with your fears
<akSeya> the has such a closed mind
<akSeya> s/the/she
<valorie> find a news article about the dangers of sexting or something
<valorie> and ask her about it
<valorie> if her friends do things like that
<Snowhog> valorie:  Please take this offline - this is a Kubuntu support IRC channel, not a personal channel.
<akSeya> sorry Snowhog
<valorie> thanks snowhog
<akSeya> it's my fault
<valorie> I don't want to continue the conversation
<akSeya> valorie, thanks for your advices anyway
<amichair> will kde 4.7.1 be available in kubuntu ppa?
<SilentDis> amichair: they always are, eventually.  I'm on 4.7.0 right now myself.  usually lags behind 1-4 weeks, from what i've seen.
<amichair> ok. I remembered the minor updates to be availbale much quicker, but I may have remembered wrong.
<SilentDis> amichair: I've always found packagers and coders in general are best treated like dragons.  You do not meddle in their affairs, for you are crunchy and go well with ketchup ;)
<amichair> SilentDis: also the kde info page for 4.7.1 says kubuntu packages are available for 11.04 and Oneiric, with a link (which doesn't mention them at all). Got me confused.
<SilentDis> amichair: I tend to live in confusion most of my life.  but, then again, that's because you crazy humans are so damn unpredictable ;)
<amichair> or rather, Predictably Irraltional™
<SilentDis> also, I just installed CyanogenMod 7 on my HTC Evo, and the tip of "iPhone: You're Holding it wrong. Always." made me laugh out loud.
<Snowhog> amichair: One must always bear in mind, that 'development' releases of KDE associated with a 'development OS' release (Oneiric) wont (necessarily) be made available for the current OS version. If it will be, it will be.
<amichair> what do u call a 'development' release? They consider it just a 'release', or 'monthly stabilization update'
<DaemonFC> a monthly KDE release is just a point release
<DaemonFC> bug fix release
<DaemonFC> they call it "monthly stabilization release"
<DaemonFC> I guess it all means the same thing :)
<Snowhog> amichair: Well, "normally", the version of KDE that is in use with a development release of Kubuntu, is it self (in my vernacular), in development, which is why it isn't available via the non-developmental repositories.
<valorie> !info natty
<ubottu> Package natty does not exist in natty
<valorie> haha
<softexpert> hello everyone! does someone know if this is the right place to ask about network-manager-openvpn ?
<softexpert> in case someone knows something about it: it needs to be updated to 0.9 version so that openvpn could work ...
<Gallo> morn all
<Gallo> can someone help with wierless set up on bt?
<Gallo> "iwconfig wlan0 essid "<name_of_router>" key "<encryption_key>" gives me error for wireless request " Set Encode" (8ba2)
<Gallo> anyone, please......lol noob at linux
<Gallo> heh, thnx anyways
<stoyan4aluck> why skype has no mic on 11.04!?!?!?!? I tryed everything and nothing. Ekiga and all other aplications work but Skype
<amichair> stoyan4aluck: I've had various troubles with skype, and all were fixed when I removed pulseaudio and just enabled the mic and capture devices on kmix manually...
<stoyan4aluck> amichair: if you removed the pulseaudio what did you instal and how did you config
<stoyan4aluck> amichair:  or you just uninstalled the puls audio!?!?!
<amichair> stoyan4aluck: I just ran 'sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio' and then rebooted. On KMix (the little speaker icon on the panel) you can configure which channels it shows in the settings - I made sure the mic and capture are shown, and then in the mixer made sure they are enabled and volume is good
<amichair> I don't remember whether I had to change anything in skype's audio device setup or it used the defaults properly
<stoyan4aluck> amichair:  did you have the same proble I have now???
<amichair> I had either mic not working at all, or others whom I talk to over skype complaining about various echos and noises
<amichair> I don't know if this is the same as your trouble... just offering an option for what worked for me :-)
<stoyan4aluck> amichair:  good I'll try and tell you later:D
<amichair> (and you can always re-install pulseaudio if it doesn't help)
<stoyan4aluck> what about the other aplications will they work prop
<stoyan4aluck> well Iwil try it
<amichair> I don't necessarily use all the ones you do, but I can say I've never had a problem with any other app
<stoyan4aluck> amichair: see you in a minute, restarting
<stoyan4aluck> amichair: now I have prob with the playback
<amichair> stoyan4aluck: in all apps or just skype? did u set the kmix mute/volume levels?
<stoyan4aluck> amichair: just skype
<stoyan4aluck> yeas I did the Kmix
<amichair> did u check the skype audio device setup?
<stoyan4aluck> man what do you think an I stuped!?!?!? It fucking doesn't work
<stoyan4aluck> no playback
<stoyan4aluck> amichair: I tryed the sistem setings and kmix
<stoyan4aluck> at sistem seting there are only two options avelable hda intel, the sound card, and default
<amichair> not system settings, skype audio device settings
<stoyan4aluck> at skype it shows only hdmi (unknown)!?!?!?
<stoyan4aluck> as a playback
<stoyan4aluck> thi mic I have it
<amichair> mine is set to "Default device (default)",  but also has many manual options
<amichair> and in system settings, the default device is set to the correct analog output
<amichair> but ur hardware is different, so I'm not sure what it should be
<amichair> sorry
<stoyan4aluck> may be is the sound card, uh
<stoyan4aluck> it's a laptop
<stoyan4aluck> on 10.04 I have it out of box
<stoyan4aluck> here is the prob
<oceantype> hello, I want to know if a key of my keyboard is set and what the setting is  and if it has no setting I would like to know how I can give a setting to a certain key?
<transformers> юю
<fla> hola
<transformers> привет как я могу сохранить закладки которые использую в браузере reconq ?
<transformers> help please
<transformers> i need save in 1 file bookmarks of rekonq
<transformers> how ?
<transformers> answer please : plaonlinux workin in kubuntu 64 bit or not ?
<transformers> playOnLinux
<Graf_Westerholt> transformers, I do not know playOnLinux, but I just read something about it and there is nothing that says that it would not run on 64 Bit.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi, BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> hi Graf_Westerholt
<transformers> if we in google write plaonlinux (for windows games) we have only 35 files with mark x86
<transformers> i think is bad
<Graf_Westerholt> transformers, english version of Google?
<transformers> for example program Guitar Pro 6 for guitarist not running in 64 bit versions kubuntu or ubuntu 64 bit
<transformers> russian
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not understand russian ;)
<BluesKaj> transformers, PlayOnLinux is just a front-end for wine.
<transformers> use google translater
<transformers> wine not help me for rin windows game
<Graf_Westerholt> Wine is for Windows Games.
<transformers> only play on linux (with wine inside)
<BluesKaj> !ru | transformers
<ubottu> transformers: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<transformers> )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<transformers> i speak english )))))))) learn in school
<Graf_Westerholt> transformers you do not need PlayOnLinux to run your windows applications.
<transformers> how can i use wine for games?
<Graf_Westerholt> transformers Just install wine and run the game.
<transformers> wine always write me : exe file ? error
<transformers> i try it no resoult
<transformers> no effect
<Graf_Westerholt> So that is your problem, transformers. You should post the exact error message.
<transformers> give me please holland site of wine please
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry, transformers?
<BluesKaj> you have to configure wine to include the game's .exe files
<transformers> how i don`t learn configure wine
<BluesKaj> !winw
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<transformers> i know but no workink!!!!!!!!!1
<transformers> let talk about x86 .deb programs
<transformers> in kubuntu x64
<BluesKaj> transformers, join #winehq, they know more about windows games in linux
<transformers> ok i try in thanks
<transformers> try it
<transformers> #winehq is a chanell like IRC ?
<BluesKaj> YES
<transformers> in last year i was install 80 ubuntu on russian computers for friend`s and clients
 * BluesKaj searches for caps lock defeat
<transformers> BluesKaj did you play on guitar in kubuntu ? i yes))))))))))
<BluesKaj> just click on this transformers , #winehq
<transformers> thanks for help
<BluesKaj> transformers, no
<transformers> ok i wanna change 32-bit to 64 bit
<BluesKaj> reinstall
<transformers> after i use your help
<transformers> yas
<transformers> yeah
<transformers> i write all your words thank you
<BluesKaj> there's no way to change, but you make sure multiarch is installed and enabled
<transformers> 1 quastion more
<transformers> on HDD how much Gigabites kubuntu 11/04 after downloads
<transformers> i think 20 Gb
<transformers> my client wants save windows and + kubuntu
<transformers> but hard drive is full 5 Gb on c:/ and 6.3Gb on d:/
<James147> transformers: kubuntu only exands to about 3gigs, though its best to have 10-20 gigs if you want to actually use it
<xvopx> hey guys, can someone help me with a problem in kubuntu?
<James147> !help | xvopx
<ubottu> xvopx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> transformers, if he wants to store data, or media then he may need more than 20G
<transformers> wow
<transformers> another way
 * James147 also notes that filesystem behave horribally when that full ^^ 
<transformers> get wibu file ubuntu
<transformers> run win
<transformers> unstall not ubuntu
<transformers> use wibu for kubuntu installation
<xvopx> I installed Virtual Box on my new Notebook, Host is Win7... I took a ready 2 use virtual box image from kubuntu 11.04 and set everything up.  it works great, but i can't view mkv and some other videoformats.  I installed the guest extensions and vlc player, but maybe I need some codecs.. can someone help me?
<transformers> Kde desktop plasma already inside or not?
<James147> xvopx: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Graf_Westerholt> !codecs | xvopx
<ubottu> xvopx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<transformers> kubuntu11.04 standart withiout KDE plasma or have inside ?
<BluesKaj> xvopx, if you want a real working linux install, it's best to dual boot ...VMs are ok , but they don't do liinux really well
<James147> BluesKaj: they do linux as well as anyother os ^^
<transformers> i wait answer
<transformers> please help
<James147> transformers: kubuntu comes with plasma by default
<transformers> super!!!!!!!!!
<transformers> hi James147
<transformers> 5Gb if i use in wibu file
<transformers> kubuntu working ?security
<xvopx> BluesKaj:  I know, but I want several Machines at ones.  one for business stuff, one for internet stuff and media and the main system as a save space with some powerneeding programs.  no need for a dual boot, i need to switch often :D
<stoyan4aluck> transformers: if your client's computer has such hardware you may not have the plasma working, :D
<transformers> i crying
<stoyan4aluck> tell your client to buy a computer бляд
<transformers> my tears destroy my notebook
<transformers> здесь нельзя ругатья матом
<stoyan4aluck> jocking
<transformers> у него хороший компьютер с 750 Gb
<stoyan4aluck> transformers: just check the video card
<transformers> i think video card is well for 300 euro
<BluesKaj> James147, well , you're entitled to your opinion , but experience with VMs are different , obviously and I avoid them . A work environment is different of course .
<transformers> thanks guys)) i wanna get out ))))))) reinstall 32-bit kubuntu on 64 bit
<BluesKaj> transformers,?
<transformers> for why ? my proccessor core 2 duo only 64 bit
<transformers> and yesterday reconq  was crash in 32-bit 15 times. Today stop working destop effects
<James147> BluesKaj: it depends on what you need them for... they are greate for everything except graphics processing ^^
<stoyan4aluck> transformers:  I recomend you to try the LTS 10.04
<transformers> no///////old system////
<stoyan4aluck> 11.04 is not yet stable:D go for it
<transformers> i like KDE cos i web disigner
<stoyan4aluck> I have problem with the sound in skype
<transformers> my new web site for kubuntu did you see ?
<transformers> skype is old program
<transformers> in kubuntu have another video client
<stoyan4aluck> transformers: you sound funny:D
<BluesKaj> transformers, skype runs well here , and it's not an old app
<transformers> please see my web site with sexual girl Gloria abuut kubuntu http://kubuntu-11-10.narod.ru fr
<transformers> i moderator and disign
<transformers> i wanna work with Swiss team Loco in kubuntu project but in week-end they do not send answer or e-mail to me
<stoyan4aluck> BluesKaj: can you help or just go back to LTS
<transformers> what are we waiting in KUBUNTU 11.10 who knows ?
<BluesKaj> stoyan4aluck, i have to ask if you've setup alsamixer and pulseaudio fpr skype ?
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<Graf_Westerholt> transformers, the Beta for Kubuntu 11.10 is out, you can test it.
<transformers> for correct work skype del skype..........reunstall skype and all files with skype seach
<transformers> i do no find 11.10
<stoyan4aluck> BluesKaj:  I've been trying all stuff from forums and so on, yeas I did install it
<BluesKaj> stoyan4aluck, which skype version did you install ?
<transformers> if your have problem with guitar program Rakarrack writing me ! i found compromiss
<stoyan4aluck> transformers: yeah go for 11.10
<Graf_Westerholt> transformers https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Beta1/Kubuntu
<transformers> fear )))))))))
<transformers> i have only 1 computer
<stoyan4aluck>  BluesKajI tryed the official and old like 2.0 and 2.1
<stoyan4aluck> transformers: you won't have it for long if you try like that:D
<stoyan4aluck> BluesKaj:  I tryed the official and old like 2.0 and 2.1
<stoyan4aluck> I enen tryird to uninstall pulse audio and install  esound
<transformers> say me about my site kbuntu please
<stoyan4aluck> BluesKaj:  I even tryed to install esound:(
<transformers> pretty?
<BluesKaj> stoyan4aluck, skype can work without pulseaudio , but it's easier if you use pulseaudio with pavucontrol . Have you tried that ?
<BluesKaj> transformers, pls don't promote your site here , or the ops might ban you :P
<stoyan4aluck> BluesKaj: Yes I did
<transformers> ubuntu one in kubuntu ..where ?
<stoyan4aluck> it may be the camera suport
<Graf_Westerholt> The site is just a picture.
<transformers> they not bun me
<transformers> never
<transformers> picture with desktop kubuntu in down line each photo
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, no matter , it's not up to me anyway, but he should be warned
<stoyan4aluck> BluesKaj: it may be the camera suport
<transformers> ubuntu one where find in kubuntu ? who knows?
<BluesKaj> stoyan4aluck, perhaps , I have no skype experience with a camera on Linux...I'm strictly audio
<stoyan4aluck> BluesKaj:  I am sure if I put a mic it will work but it isn't confortable to stick it in a laptop
<transformers> Why in Russia not love Linux ? i don`t understand this fact . Now i never says Linux for clients . I say`s KDE or Kuntu
<Mamarok> could we please stay on topic here?
<BluesKaj> stoyan4aluck, no built in mic ?
<stoyan4aluck> transformers: do you charge for installation of Ubuntu, uh!?!?
<transformers> i wanna eat.......later
<Mamarok> transformers: for discussions please join #kubuntu-offtopic, this here is only for support, you were told that before
<Mamarok> stoyan4aluck: same for you, please stay on topic
<stoyan4aluck> BluesKaj: model 2007 a cheap one no mic build in
<transformers> ok
<BluesKaj> stoyan4aluck, right
<transformers> Mamarok you are tread KUBUNU and Ubuntu phylosofy
<BluesKaj> BBL, have to leave for a while
<Mamarok> transformers: pease behave, no advertising in this channel, you were warned before, I will not repeat it
<Mamarok> please*
<Mamarok> or that
<stoyan4aluck> Mamarok: I am not advertising but asking a real problem with skype working and pissed off 11.04. My mic doesn't work! Help me if you can!
<Mamarok> stoyan4aluck: this was not abut you, I only asked you to stay on topic
<dvz> Hi! I have a problem with Xorg :( its eating my CPU like hell ;-// could anyone help me out ?
<stoyan4aluck> Mamarok:  it seams nobody can help with the sound, uh!
<Mamarok> stoyan4aluck: I don't use Skype, nad its Linux support is not exactly good
<Mamarok> and*
<GoodNICK> hello all
<dvz> stoyan4aluck, what is your problem with the sound?
<stoyan4aluck> dvz: I tried everithing, it seams is the camera but  on 10.04 works out of box
<dvz> it doesnt starts up your camera?
<dvz> desktop or laptop machine?
<stoyan4aluck> dvz: I have video but I can't do anything to start the mic
<dvz> desktop machine or laptop?
<stoyan4aluck> dvz: laptop
<dvz> hm i'm on kubuntu 11.04 and my mic works perfectly
<dvz> are u sure u haven't muted it?
<stoyan4aluck> dvz: man I am not using ubuntu fro yesterday, uh
<dvz> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<stoyan4aluck> well Kubuntu, does it make difference!?!?
<dvz> its the same doh, well probably u miss some driver or settings ?
<stoyan4aluck> dvz:  say
<dvz> only for the graphic :>
<stoyan4aluck> dvz: well the plasma doesn't work as well
<stoyan4aluck> but I didn't try to fix it
<stoyan4aluck> dvz: I may go to 10.04 till 110.4 gets better or just stick to LTS
<dvz> i kinda loved plasma but this problem with the high cpu is annoying
<stoyan4aluck> dvz: !?!? say more
<dvz> its doing the same when i play videos from the popular online sites
<stoyan4aluck> dvz: tell me more!
<BluesKaj> dvz, which kde version ?
<dvz> or if i run net beans, java is on 5-6% of cpu usage and xorg is like 40-45%...
<dvz> sec
<stoyan4aluck> BluesKaj: it's indeed the official if it's 11.04
<dvz> KDE 4.5
<BluesKaj> dvz, kde3 4.5 on 11.04 , if so then it seems you to update , upgrade then dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> err kde 4.5
<dvz> dvz@dVz:~$ kde-config --version | grep KDE
<dvz> KDE: 3.5.10
<dvz> BluesKaj,
<dvz> :>
<FloodBotK2> dvz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> dvz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dvz> hmm i'm going to check how to update my kde..
<BluesKaj> dvz , which kubuntu , lsb_release -a
<dvz> release 11.04, natty
<James147> dvz: kde4-config if you also have kde 4 ^^ :)
<dvz> nothing happens ;/
<BluesKaj> dvz, dpkg -l|grep kde4 ...3.5 doesn't look right to me
<James147> "kde4-config --version" that is
<dvz> KDE Development Platform: 4.6.2 (4.6.2)
<James147> BluesKaj: it looks fine, since kde-config looks for the kde3 version of the libs if they are installed
<James147> BluesKaj: kde4-config looks for the kde4 ones...
<James147> since you can have them both installed
<dvz> i was thinking that this xorg cpu usage could be from my video card... i read something about it i could need to configure it, but i dont have any idea how would that happen
<James147> what graphics card?
<dvz> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]
<BluesKaj> James147, I assume ppl running 11.04 have kde4 as the default desktop environment
<dvz> BluesKaj,  yes, it is by default
<James147> BluesKaj: dosnt matter, they can still have kde3libs, and thus kde-config --version will show kde3.X if its installed
<James147> !ATI | dvz
<ubottu> dvz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> James147, it was a command I dreamed up assuming kde4 was the default :)
<James147> BluesKaj: yeah :) just have to remember kde4-config for kde4 :D at least untill kde3 is completely removed
<BluesKaj> radeon hd 4650 , dvz , fglrx driver ?
<dvz> Mobility Radeon HD 4650=> yes, i have installed some driver but not sure what is fglrx?
<dvz> its auto detecting my card as i read the forums
<BluesKaj> dvz, fglrx is aka ATI Catalyst Linux
<ionite> how do i purge Kwallet in kde? what command do i type in terminal?
<dvz> BluesKaj,  i just checked info on fglrx and pasted to you in query
<BluesKaj> yes  dvz , check additional drivers in kmenu>system , maybe ther's arecommended driver that should be installed.
<dvz> and it is installed
<dvz> ://
<ionite> BluesKaj: hi. what command do i type to purge kwallet in terminal?
<BluesKaj> ionite, sudo apt-get purge kwalletmanager
<ionite> BluesKaj: so kind of u. thanks!!!
<dvz> hmm if its not from the driver, what could it be :/
<BluesKaj> dvz, open system monitor and look at the process table to see what' eating cpu / memory
<dvz> BluesKaj,  isn#t system monitor doing the same? in system monitor for xorg i get root - 26% of cpu, 70k memory
<dvz> shared is around 150k
<BluesKaj> dvz, it could be a rogue app , that why i suggested system monitor process table.
<dvz> else, httpd is eating a lot of memory too... i see lot of apps named httpd..
<dvz> with a username - nobody
<dvz> other process which are eating are skype, chromium, chat, kwin, plasma desktop..
<BluesKaj> anything above 25-30% ?
<BluesKaj> unless it's media
<dvz> all are bellow 10% of cpu usage exept xorg when i play some media..
<dvz> if i disable desktop effects xorg is alright, when i start netbeans my java is runing on 80% cpu usage..
<ionite> BluesKaj: how do i edit my lib sane files in GUI? What do i type in terminal>
<dvz> BluesKaj, i disabled nepomuk and my cpu is good now :-))
<BluesKaj> ionite, what do you want use ? gui or terminal
<ionite> BluesKaj: gui
<BluesKaj> dvz, ahhh , i should have thought of that ..nepomuk , the worst pita kubuntu ever dreamed up which can't be deleted ..fugly app IMO.
<BluesKaj> useless to most home users
<dvz> :-DD i'm kinda sad i won't use my desktop effects but what the hell :)
<dvz> btw, google chrome or google chromium ?
<OerHeks> dvz chromium comes without build-in flash & indentification-number. my choice.
<dvz> and no - no scripts
<dvz> :/
<BluesKaj> 'chromium-browser is probly best for linux , altho the fonts on the bookmarks bar and toolbars are unreadable on large monitors like a tv
<BluesKaj> I like chromium alot but I have to run FF to make the toolbars etc, readable
<BluesKaj> google is too independent and proprietary IMO , chromium doesn't integrate well with kde / system settings
<dvz> btw BluesKaj , which is the best player for music? atm i'm using audacius
<six86> Hi. Any News on kopete not giving any notification?
<BluesKaj> !best | dvz
<ubottu> dvz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BluesKaj> dvz, I didn't mean to lecture you , but it's a matter of taste ...I use VLC , simple interface up front .but bery configurable if you take the time to learn it's options
<dvz> the bot doesn't understand me :D
<dvz> but like performance requirements ?
<BluesKaj> audio doesn't require a lot of computer power , dvz performance requirements aren't a problem with 99.9% of pcs these days
<dvz> thanks a lot BluesKaj  :)
<BluesKaj> dvz, np ...some ppl like amarok too
<saturn_2011> hey, someone here who has disabled plymouth boot screen ?
<BluesKaj> saturn_2011, why do you ask ?
<six86> Can someone confirm kopete notification problems?
<saturn_2011> Because I try to disable plymouth-splash screen ( already removed boot parameters ) but still get black screen a long time until boot messages appear for 1-2 seconds and I'm not short if it is still Plymouth or framebuffer
<avihay> dvz: I've kind of been bitten by amarok too many times. used to use qmmp, with the classical winamp2 skin, but it stopped working, also had a relatively high CPU requirements, shame because it started to get nice features. I now use audacious. I'm guessing that what bothers you is the hotkeys
<surgeon73> кто-нибудь обновил xperia neo до последней прошивки?
<dvz> avihay, no, just if i set up some effects my cpu of using the process audacious from 3% goes like 7-8% ;/
<avihay> dvz: well, that doesn't sound out of the ordinary to me. maybe audacious's effects aren't optimized... you might want to try XMMS2, or, to be more exact, one of it's GUI front ends, other then that, VLC should be efficient too, but I think it doesn't handle large playlists well.
<dvz> i didn't mention i like different music,from house to soft rock or hard rock groups => large playlists :/
<dvz> avihay, i changed it to winamp look and the cpu went low xD
<TheLastProject> Ah, music player discussion?
 * TheLastProject listens o,o
<avihay> you might want to disable the visualisation
<dvz> hmm,, why?
<BluesKaj> to me playlists are nothing but pita ...I just got to the file want to play in , vlc file association is set up to play all media types on my pc , simple a quick and no fooling around trying play DJ ... I used to be a DJ so i know what's involved and playlists are for background music IMO :)
<avihay> more CPU for other stuff, after all, how much do you stare at your media-player? by visualization I mean the small bar graph under the time
<avihay> I have one large playlist with everything on it. I don't get the amarock approach to playlists. or a DJ's approach to playlists, though I can venture a few guesses.
<jony> I'm looking for nice window decoration themes for kubuntu 11.04
<jony> any suggestions?
<tranformers> gopd evening
<tranformers> good
<frane> Hi people
<frane> what's the langage used in here?
<TheLastProject> English, I would say
<frane> ok
<frane> is it the right chan for questions about unbuntu?
<Mamarok> frane: no, this is abut Kubuntu, for Ubuntu you should go to #ubuntu
<frane> so that's ok, i use kubuntu
<TheLastProject> The difference is minimal, except that KDE doesn't believe that removing the minimize and maximize button is a good idea, unlike GNOME :P
<TheLastProject> (Though I guess I shouldn't cause an anti-GNOME wave here, seeing as the standard Ubuntu version uses Unity IIRC
<TheLastProject> )
<Mamarok> especially not since this is totally off topic :)
<frane> my question is quite simple, I'm currently in denmark, and there's no way i can see rugby world cup here. So I would connect to UK tv channels, and of course my IP being Danish, I can't, so I would emulate an IP in UK, and dunno how to with this OS (I know with the win)
<TheLastProject> Hey! XD
<TheLastProject> Is it a website you have to use? In those cases a simple google search for "uk proxy" should do o,o
<frane> that's an idea, let's do that, thx
<TheLastProject> Question: Does anybody here know how to control Banshee with the "next song" etc options on the roccat open source driver? Or possibly another music player that can do that? I believe it works similar to keyboard buttons.
<dvz> what the f is npviewer.bin and why is it on 20% of cpu? :S
<Snowhog> dvz: Google on "npviewer.bin" (no quotes) and you'll get all sorts of info on this.
<alien260> Hi everyone, Anyone here have experience getting ssh key loaded into ssh-agent? I tried to load them using ssh-add but I am getting the message 'Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.'
<BluesKaj> alien260, install keychain
<alien260> BluesKaj: Already have it installed, is there something specific that I have missed to load the key into the active agent session?
<BluesKaj> alien260, checkout "14.10.7 ssh-agent and ssh-add" here , http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/openssh.html
<salfumant> vaya, pues no se parece ni de coña al mIRC
<BluesKaj> !es | salfumant
<ubottu> salfumant: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BluesKaj> !pt | salfumant
<ubottu> salfumant: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> cover all the bases :)
<TheLastProject> XD
<salfumant> Thanks___GOoooo
<TheLastProject> Couldn't you have used Google Translate to detect the language? :P
<Snowhog> TheLastProject: This is an English version of #kubuntu. There are companion #kubuntu channels for other languages.
<TheLastProject> I know, but that wasn't my point
<TheLastProject> My point was that a Google Translate would've required him to only use the bot for one language, instead of for two possible languages
<Snowhog> TheLastProject: Ah. Sensible.
<TheLastProject> The remark wasn't meant rude, by the way, more jokingly. Sorry if it sounded rude.
<Snowhog> TheLastProject: No. Wasn't rude.
<BluesKaj> heh, TheLastProject ,,he doesn't speak for me ...rudeness is a personal thing ...why bother with a translator when a few keystrokes will work right here
<TheLastProject> Hmmm, guess you have a point as well
<BluesKaj> not as if it's real busy here today :)
<TheLastProject> Guess it's more of a matter of personal preference
<TheLastProject> I always want to do everything as perfect as possible so I end up doing such things :P
<TheLastProject> (When I worked at support I refuses to use pre-defined answers and typed a personal answer for every person sending in a ticket. Took a lot more time but I thought it was worth it)
<BluesKaj> I was pretty sure after the fact that it was portugese , my spanish is pretty rough
<kubb> hello! i just installed kubuntu but i cannot uncheck "proposed udpates" in software sources in muon package manager after checking it once. any idea what is going wrong? thanks
<kubb> i was using ubuntu before but due to gnome 3, i was forced to switch. running 11.10 beta
<kubb> the reason i did this was becuase the search function in muon would not display all sotware availiable from the sources list, and thought that maybe it was being ignored due to the muon configuration
<kubb> what channel do i need for support on kubuntu 11.10? thanks
<OerHeks> kubb, join #Ubuntu+1 for oneiric beta support
<kubb> even kubuntu? thanks
<kubb> any recommendations if muon package manager appeaes to hang? thanks
<kubb> appears, sorry
<BluesKaj> muon seems to be problematic on oneiric , kubb
<kubb> its stuck at 21% "preparing kate-data"
<BluesKaj> I'm still using synaptic :)
<kubb> i get the feeling i have ben shafted!
<kubb> i cant cancel it then can i? i will be totally screwed then with apt?
<daniel__> is it just me or  rekonq really unstable? crashes left and right for me
<kubb> i noticed on rekonq that you cannot select blocks of text properly either!
<BluesKaj> kubb, cancel if possible unless it's downloading a whole lot of upgrades , ...is it in the install phase or download ?
<kubb> thanks man, unfortunately its in the install phase i think! :-S
<TheLastProject> IIRC preparing comes after downloading and before installing in KPackageManager
<TheLastProject> So I would guess it's part of the installing phase
<kubb> preparing kate-data ....
<BluesKaj> kubb after cancelling , run sudo dpkg --configure -a  , then update/upgrade in the terminal with apt-get
<kubb> cant cancel :-)
<kubb> BluesKaj, kill it?
<BluesKaj> is it still stuck, if so yes , kill it
<daniel__> i accidently switched my start meny to classic, how do i turn it back?
<BluesKaj> daniel__, right click on the kicker and choose launcher style
<daniel__> BluesKaj: thank you
<daniel__> anyone know how to change the cursor speed?
<kubb> BluesKaj: thanks mate, but i get "pkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process" when i run the command ! what else needs to be killed? thanks
<BluesKaj> kubb , han on I'll get you the command
<kubb> thanks man :-)
<ubuntu__> Is there some way in Ubuntu to recover files from a drive with a new ext3/4 FS on? Formatted the wrong drive and would like to recover a file or two.
<ubuntu__> Unfortunatly before the backup had a chance to run too, so my backups are a few hours too old.
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | kubb
<ubottu> kubb: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> forgot about adept ...been a while :)
<kubb> BluesKaj: bloody fantastic, thanks man :-) ill let you know how it goes down afterwards :-)
<BluesKaj> kubb, it's abit of a dirty method ,,some disapprove , but it mostly works
<kubb> yeah, better than sitting aorund infinintely :-)
<BluesKaj> ubottu, formatted the drive /partition with the data on it ?
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , formatted the drive /partition with the data on it ?  (gawd I wish ppl would at least choose anick )
<datafubar> Chosen a nick.
<datafubar> BluesKaj: Unfortunatly yes.
<BluesKaj> datafubar, :)
<kubb> BlueKaj, like you say, not perfect becuase of the state the system was left in previously. can you suggest a way forward from this -> http://pastebin.com/GccStscG  thanks
<datafubar> Trying photorec right now. Not sure if it does what I need.
<BluesKaj> datafubar, there are methods . but they cost major bucks ...I have no idea how to rescue ovewrwritten data
<TheLastProject> datafubar: You aren't on the drive you're trying to recover, are you? The more the drive is used the higher the chance the data is lost permanently so I would recommend you to use a Live CD or so when trying to recover to decrease the possible damage as much as possible =/
<TheLastProject> (And sorry, I don't know a good program)
<kubb> testdisk?
<kubb> i have formatted a drive with data on before and recovered it using that tool
<datafubar> hmm, something happened to my livecd
<kubb> also from a bad resize job as well. however, if you overrote some of the partition since doing that, you will lose some of the data
<kubb> however, what was the original partition file system?
<daniel__> if you guys had a computer with 80gb hdd, 2gb ram, how big would you make / and /home partitions and swap partition?
<BluesKaj> kubb, ok good to hear there are tools ...learned some thing new today ...ok try sudo dpkg --clear-avail , to get out of that funk
<kubb> i recovered from formatting an ntfs partition
<kubb> daniel__: using manual partiton method on install
<kubb> BlueKaj: sudo dpkg --clear-avail does nothing afaiks thanks
<BluesKaj> daniel__,10G minimum for / ,  swap 3G, the rest for /home ...that's my estimation
<daniel__> BluesKaj: thx. i made it 25 gb for / and 2gb swap, then the rest to /home.  not sure if 2gb swapw is enough, but right now the system is using 0 bit of it anyway
<datafubar> ok, so, back again.
<OerHeks> daniel__, if you won't use sleep/hybernate, 2 Gb is sufficient
<kubb> BlueKaj: following advice from terminal i ran sudo apt-get -f install, seems to have done the trick. nice one mate :-)
<OerHeks> else you need a little more than your ram size
<BluesKaj> daniel__,25 is a bit much but it's gig enuff :)
<datafubar> Chances of getting data back from a formatted partition is? Slim? Non existant?
<OerHeks> datafubar, it is possible, only when you haven't written new data on it.
<danilo_> ciao
<OerHeks> testdisk will find your partitions right away .. or not at all.
<BluesKaj> kubb, ok -f install worked now run dpkg --configure -a  again
<kubb> BluesKaj: ok, will do, but i got to reboot first to complete update process it said :-)
<kubb> bbiab
<BluesKaj> kubb, well the probly don't need to
<BluesKaj> then
<kubb> dont need to?
<datafubar> OerHeks: Well, the partition is there. Unfortunatly installer wrote a few files on the partition, but not a complete install. So chances are the file Im looking for is still untouched, but is there a way to scan the \free\ space to look for it?
<BluesKaj> configre -a
<daniel__> BluesKaj: alright, would 15 be better suited?
<kubb> understood, bbiab
<BluesKaj> daniel__, 15 is what i use , and I still have 8G available on /
<datafubar> OerHeks: There are windows tools that does this I seem to remember, but I haven't seen any Linux tools for it.
<daniel__> BluesKaj: do you have lots of stuff installed?
<datafubar> OerHeks: And the windows tools don't read ext3/4
<OerHeks> datafubar, i am not sure all your personal files will be repaired.
<BluesKaj> yes, daniel__ ,  but if don't need apps I remove them including some defaults
<datafubar> OerHeks: Well, I have most of it backed up already, it's just one a few files that the backup didn't get to that I'm interested in.
<datafubar> OerHeks: It's not the end of the world, but it would save me a lot of time if I could recover it.
<datafubar> OerHeks: Somehow.
<OerHeks> datafubar, try testdisk, it is a part of the gparted live cd
<OerHeks> datafubar, please download it on an other pc, else you will destroy more data
<datafubar> OerHeks: Running photorec right now, but I'm not sure if I'm doing it right. =(
<kubb> is gksudo or equivalent required for kubuntu gui applications? thanks
<datafubar> OerHeks: I'm looking for a tool similar to Recuva if you've heard of it.
<OerHeks> datafubar, photorec is oke, simular to Recuva
<datafubar> OerHeks: Running from Live-cd so I don't think I'm destroying anything.
<OerHeks> oke :-)
<datafubar> OerHeks: Thanks for helping me out and pointing me in the right direction. :-)
<OerHeks> datafubar, pass it on !
<datafubar> OerHeks: Will do.
 * BluesKaj recalls the phrase from working in windows for all those yrs..backup yer data !
<kubb> BlueKaj: shall i completely remove muon now that we know its useless in 11.10? thanks
<BluesKaj> kubb, if you wish ..I did and am waiting till the thing is fixed ..for sure.
<kubb> nice one mate, you lifesaving trick worked perfect, thanks again
<BluesKaj> kubb, it's usually the only way out with a bad installer
<BluesKaj> kubb, the terminal is your friend...some think it's old fashioned or some such , to use it , but it works because it's closer to the linux gods :)
<kubb> BluesKaj: definataly, thanks again bro
<BluesKaj> kubb, np :)
<daniel> what would the biggest differnces between kubuntu and opensuse be? thinking about trying it
<OerHeks> daniel, the name is, the fabulous support is.
<daniel> OerHeks: how do you mean, exactly?
<OerHeks> daniel, try Kubuntu and Suse side-by-side, and joy the experience.
<Assembly> 我该怎么样隐藏自己的IP
<roberzim> ciao
<roberzim> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daniel> whenver i close the screen on my laptop, kubuntu disables network connections. any way to fix that?
<s1gsegv> hi, someone here told me a ppa to add to install flash. i forget the ppa. SevenSomething?
<s1gsegv> need to do it on another system now :)
<OerHeks> s1gsegv, flash 64 bit ? moment ...
<bazhang> sevenmachines ?
<OerHeks>  ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<bazhang> :)
<OerHeks> be carefull with this ppa list >> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<guerrilhaa> is there a way to install kde, without kubuntu?
<guerrilhaa> i mean, a package with kde, or i need to install the kubuntu meta
<OerHeks> hi guerrilhaa, yes you need to install the meta package for Kubuntu-desktop.
<OerHeks> KDE means K desktop environment
<s1gsegv> ahh yes thanks
<s1gsegv> i am on my lenovo x120e now though
<s1gsegv> so I want x86
<s1gsegv> i might not have to do anything at all, i havent tried installing flash yet... just barely activated the proprietary fglrx video driver
<s1gsegv> everything is smooth so far
<s1gsegv> i love this netbook even more now that i have it dual-booting!
<OerHeks> nice.
<s1gsegv> OerHeks: is sevenmachines just for 64 bit
<OerHeks> yes, i believe so. correct me if i am wrong.
<s1gsegv> installing flashplugin-installer now
<s1gsegv> hopefully this is all that's required
<s1gsegv> hm it's downloading ia32-libs
<s1gsegv> how can i tell what arch kubuntu things my system is running? and also which edition on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yes sevenmachines ppa is for 64 bit flash, 32bit in 64bit clothing :)
<s1gsegv> lsb_release -d i guess?
<s1gsegv> hmm, it doesnt give arch
<s1gsegv> uname -a gives Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-11-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 19:02:55 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<s1gsegv> so there's my answer. I will need to add the sevenmachines ppa it looks like right?
<BluesKaj> is multiarch available on 11.04 ?
 * BluesKaj runs 11.10
<OerHeks> lsb_release -a   does not give the arch
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, name -a
<BluesKaj> uname -a
<BluesKaj> is there a method to force kate and dolphin to integrate the system fonts in it's toolbar and menubar when called up as root with krunner. The text in the files is ok, ...this a new bug i seems ..using a large monitor makes it difficult to read
<BluesKaj> I'm asking here incase it's a kde4.7 problem that does across more than one kubuntu release
<BluesKaj> does this
<s1gsegv> beautiful
<s1gsegv> all good now
<s1gsegv> thanks again guys
<s1gsegv> BluesKaj: what's the other package you mentioned yesterday 'nonfree' or restricted or something. i believe it was codecs and other stuff
<s1gsegv> whoops, need to ge aptitude installed before i go ay firther
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<s1gsegv> ttbeautiful
<BluesKaj> apt-get is doing a good job now,,,I used aptitude for ages but apt-get is supposedly more up to date now than aptitude
<s1gsegv> i'm concerned with aptitude's better dependency handling though
<s1gsegv> is that moot as well?
<s1gsegv> i also find pkg search and filters much better in aptitude
<BluesKaj> s1gsegv, yeah that was the prevailing opinion for a long time , but the devs tell me that's no longer the case
<s1gsegv> ok
<BluesKaj> aptitude still does thejob afaik tho , I haven't heard any complaints , s1gsegv
<s1gsegv> wow, flash performance in HD youtube is absolutely asstastic
<s1gsegv> going to try removing the proprietary vid driver based on threads ive seen about the default driver working better
<BluesKaj> s1gsegv, which card / driver ?
<s1gsegv> only slightly better on the default driver
<s1gsegv> this is an x120e so it has the amd fusion (e-350)
<s1gsegv> the proprietary driver from AMD was call fglrx
<s1gsegv> it's not a dealbreaker, but I don't have this trouble in windows
<s1gsegv> however i believe the windows install is x86
<s1gsegv> any ideas how to make the audio management in kde target a different card?
<s1gsegv> it's using the wrong one i believe... i just switched cards with alsamixer, cranked it, and now the kde volume control has no effect
<s1gsegv> could have something to do with the fact that i did 'sudo alsactl store'
<BluesKaj> alsamixer normally chooses whatever card is default in the bios , then player has to be st to see the device as weel , like dev=0 is usually default (analog) then dev-1 is normally the digital out etc
<s1gsegv> ahh, solved!
<s1gsegv> pretty easy in kmix to select the master device
<s1gsegv> yeah this one is weird the digital is first
<s1gsegv> then analog
<s1gsegv> then some thinkpad 'EC' one. wondering if that's the mic array however alsamixer says there are no recording devices on that device
<BluesKaj> capture devices maybe , use F5 to show all
<BluesKaj> I use the coax out/spdif , to feed the audio amp digital in for DD or DTS , and then switch to analog for the headphones
<BluesKaj> well, newstime ...bbl
<guerrilhaa> hello! iv installed kubuntu desktop over my ubuntu installation, but it came in english. is there a way to put my native language as I used gnome?
<guerrilhaa> other question, where in kubunt is the place where i look for "hardware modules" that i maybe have not installed?
<guerrilhaa> im missing in kde the gnome system > administration > hardware drivers
<guerrilhaa> how do i check for new / uninstalled hardware drivers in kde?
<claydoh> guerrilhaa: kmenu >  Appications >System > Additional Drivers
<Unlimited> I would be curious if anyone knows the coolest theme for kubuntu
<guerrilhaa> claydoh, thanks!
<claydoh> guerrilhaa:  np
<nene> hola
<nene> ho
<nene> hi
#kubuntu 2012-09-03
<artao> does anyone here know of an app, linux preferably, with with I can enter notes by hand into pdf files using my wacom tablet?
<artao> AND have those notes viewable in a standard install of Acrobat Reader .. kinda important
<SIR_Taco> artao: could you not use something like Libreoffice Draw, and print to a PDF?
<artao> perhaps. looking in to that ... i never though of using LO for pdfs .. that was mentioned in another channel as well =]
<Daskreech> Most things can print to PDF
<rhombus> The current kubuntu iso seems to be too large to burn to CD-R.
<Phiscribe> ok whats up with the desktop cd now saying it needs 703mb and all my blanks are 700 and the burner whines about it?
<Phiscribe> DOH
<Phiscribe> i didnt read what you typed rhombus before i did, seems we are in same baot
<rhombus> Phiscribe: Then this is a real problem
<Phiscribe> maybe if i up date my burner software, trying that
<rhombus> Phiscribe: I highly doubt it
<rhombus> Phiscribe: For what it is worth, this oops has happened before
<Phiscribe> 700's are suppoedly able to go up to 703, but its edgy
<rhombus> Phiscribe: Actually, the hard limit is 702.8
<rhombus> Man, who knows when this is going to get fixed..
<Phiscribe> yeah not working with the 703.29, so its a distribution error and not just user error?
<rhombus> Phiscribe: Since this has happened before, and since in both cases the isos were absolutely unburnable, I would say this is a bug and not your fault.
<rhombus> How well is kubuntu maintained? The home page still has a copyright date of 2010.
<rhombus> Maybe I will have to resort to the DVD... but that will take forever to download, not to mention oodles of disk.
<Phiscribe> one of my boxes wont boot from dvd
<Phiscribe> sigh...i dont know if trying to remaster is worth it, taking out wubi would make it fit
<rhombus> Phiscribe: Oh, it has wubi in it?
<rhombus> Phiscribe: Who needs that?
<rhombus> Hey look, it's Bender!
<vivid> Phiscribe: you could always use the net installer (mini.iso)
<BenderUK> bite my shiny metal ass ;)
<Phiscribe> good idea vivid
<vivid> and yes its a bug, it says that under the download links in red ink
<rhombus> BenderUK: lol
<BenderUK> only people who haven't seen Futurama don't love Bender ;)
<rhombus> BenderUK: (got anything to drink?)
<BenderUK> yeah, energy drink ;)
<rhombus> owwh...
<rhombus> vivid: under which download links? I see no such message where I obtained the iso...
<vivid> sec
<vivid> youre right, its not there anymore, but it was
<rhombus> vivid: oh... how old is this bug?
<vivid> seems to reappear every release cycle...doesnt it?
<vivid> look at the quantal images....758MB
<Daskreech> Which ISO is that?
<rhombus> Daskreech: kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<rhombus> vivid: A search reveals this happens a lot.
<vivid> didnt the .1 release just happen?
<vivid> probably want to report a bug against that if theres not one already
<vivid> becuase it seems like it would be a critical bug
<rhombus> vivid: where can I do that?
<vivid> not sure, somewhere on launchpad which is extremely unintuitive
<rhombus> vivid: they don't make it easy
<vivid> well, its just impossible to search effectively
<vivid> works better through google imo
<vivid> but it does seem like it happens alot doesnt it
<vivid> trying to fit an entire desktop on a single CD is getting harder and harder
<rhombus> vivid: I suppose... but maybe there is a lot of unnecessary stuff on it
<rhombus> for instance -- I have zero need for wubi, phiscribe mentioned it includes that
<rhombus> it might mean that multiple isos are needed
<rhombus> vivid: where can I find the mini iso?
<vivid> uh
<rhombus> vivid: and will it let me do an install over WLAN?
<vivid> for which release/arch
<vivid> i dont know
<rhombus> vivid: x86
<BenderUK> i wonder if trying to fit the distro on a CD should be still a priority
<yofel_> note: you can get the old 12.04 release images from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<yofel> those are a few M's smaller
<BenderUK> i mean come on, i guess if someone can afford a CD he can certainly afford a freakin USB stick
<rhombus> BenderUK: that depends on what you mean by "fit the distro"
<yofel> BenderUK: quantal (12.10) won't fit on a CD
<BenderUK> i mean the whole image
<rhombus> BenderUK: I disagree here
<vivid> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<rhombus> BenderUK: install isos should be provided, especially since USB boot still doesn't work on a lot of hardware and is finicky when it does work
<BenderUK> hmm true
<rhombus> BenderUK: and it's not like I am asking for floppies here
<BenderUK> :)
<BenderUK> btw rhombus, do you have any experience with kate?
<rhombus> BenderUK: she's wicked in bed
<rhombus> BenderUK: oh wait, you mean...
<rhombus> BenderUK: um, no.
<BenderUK> yep you stud, i meant the editor ;)
<BenderUK> anyway i'm off coding, have a good night :)
<rhombus> BenderUK: good night
<c_smith> Daskreech, I managed to make the alternate installer work by using a frontend for dd.
<Daskreech> c_smith: \o/
<c_smith> Daskreech, just thought I'd let you know in case anyone else has the problem I had.
<c_smith> anywho, now I'm running into issues because the machine has UEFI.
<rhombus> vivid: ok, that was for the main ubuntu... is there a mini iso for kubuntu?
<vivid> rhombus: no
<vivid> its the same for all of them
 * rhombus cries.
<c_smith> something I'm gonna try a two step approach to: install, then chroot into it on the kubuntu main installer and install grub-efi.
<vivid> you can either just base install and use apt to install kubuntu
<rhombus> vivid: oh!
<vivid> or you can select it from the list during install and it will download whichever you want
<rhombus> vivid: oh, wow.
<rhombus> vivid: nice. I will try that!
<vivid> so you can install whatever you want with it
<c_smith> anywho, I'll be on #kubuntu-offtopic should anyone need me.
<rhombus> c_smith: sure, thanks.
<c_smith> anyone know if a LVM/LUKS setup would interfere with chrooting?
<Daskreech> rhombus: Isn't the mini iso just a netinst?
<Daskreech> c_smith: No just have to load up the LVM LUKS
<Daskreech> (though that does mean the kernel you are using should have support)
<c_smith> Daskreech, well, looks like in trying to figure that out, I unintentionally hosed the UEFI partition..... ooops.
<Daskreech> >_>
<Daskreech> !uefi
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> !efi
<Daskreech> They keep removing stuff :(
<datruth> is there a tool in kde to check the health of my harddrives?
<DarthFrog> smartctl, in package smartmontools.
<yofel> datruth: not sure if there's any GUI app, for CLI there's smartmontools for SMART data and badblocks for physical tests
<Daskreech> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.41+svn3365-1 (precise), package size 444 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<Daskreech> !info smart-notifier
<ubottu> smart-notifier (source: smart-notifier): graphical hard disk health status notifier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28-3.1 (precise), package size 10 kB, installed size 119 kB
<digitalj> Man printing is so easy to setup on Kubuntu....
<digitalj> Easier than Windows...windows didn't even autodetect the drivers for my network printer
<rhombus> Daskreech: "just" a netinst?
<rhombus> Daskreech: it's a netinst that starts from a CD...
<Daskreech> rhombus: My point was that you don't need a "kubuntu" one
<Daskreech> digitalj: Yeah but likely to get harder thanks to Apple
<rhombus> Daskreech: oh, yes -- that was made clear to me by vivid -- I wasn't aware that could be done at the installer level
<digitalj> How is Apple going to effect printing on Linux?
<DarthFrog> Affect.
<digitalj> DarthFrog, how nice of you
<DarthFrog> :-)
 * DarthFrog is a grammar Nazi at times.
<digitalj> I'
<digitalj> Oops
<digitalj> I'm too tired for that
<digitalj> and focusing on my mass produced, sugary,  corn-based cereal
<datruth> yofel: do I need the smart data and badblocks?
<digitalj> of which I'll be going back for seconds
<c_smith> what i need to know now is is there a way to get the UEFI part back on the laptop I hosed it on?
<c_smith> I got the proper partition back, but have no clue what was on it.
<yofel> datruth: depends on what you want to know, for a general health info the smart data is usually enough
<Daskreech> digitalj: They own CUPS
<Daskreech> c_smith: not sure
<c_smith> Daskreech, kk
<c_smith> Daskreech, looks like just creating the partition was enough/
<c_smith> now to install kubuntu THEN install the LVM/LUKS setup again, then chroot.
<Daskreech> Hooray for technology becoming stupider
<c_smith> yep
<c_smith> now to figure out how to install grub-efi
<c_smith> figured I'd just forego all that and just chroot
<Daskreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<netrunner_> o
<mr-rich> Why does kubuntu keep asking me if I want to remove my sound devices?
<goodtime> you prob have some notifier running in the background
<goodtime> might be able to disable it in settings
<mr-rich> Notifier? for what? All I did was plug in my iPhone ... also happens when I start smb4k ... wierd
<nightduke> hello
<hateball> mr-rich: have you used say.... HDMI to connect your machine to some external device?
<mr-rich> hateball: no HDMI connection. Just an Iphone or starting smb4k to mount my iTunes dir from a Winbloze VM ... that triggers a dialog to remove some or all of my sound devices ....
<hateball> mr-rich: how strange
<mr-rich> hateball: very
<hateball> I don't know if an iPhone might act as a sound device of sorts, when it gets connected
<hateball> anyhow, if I use HDMI it will add new sound devices, and then when I'm not using it any longer, it will ask if I want to remove the devices
<hateball> thought it would be something similar perhaps
<rly> How can I see why Nautilus is started at login time?
<rly> I disabled all my Autostart scripts already.
<hateball> rly: Nautilus as in the file manager?
<rly> hateball: which other Nautilus do you know?
<jdrs> fitness equipments
<hateball> rly: Over 9000 others, not sure how it matters.
<hateball> rly: Do you have session set to restore on login, or do you start with a blank one?
<rly> hateball: you listed zero now.
<hateball> Ok, suit yourself
<rly> hateball: it matters, because it was a stupid question.
<rly> I believe I resolved it myself already, but I think it's a bug.
<rly> Or rather, a very unwelcome consequence of the way Nautilus works.
<rly> Hi, I am running KDE, the as yet unreleased new car by The Not So Existing Corporation and I was wondering how I can eject the fanaticalator. Can you help me?
<rly> Hi, I am trying to put in a nautilus in my machine, but it's breathing heavily and is in fact about to die! I thought Linux supported Nautilus.
<nandhu> hi how to add a short cut key in metacity .. eg: i need to add ctrl+alt+o to open a library office
<tsimpson> nandhu: you'd have better luck asking that over in #ubuntu
<drillococco> ciao
<Guest83828> Notebook/usb
<equex> what metapackage should i install to get make, gcc and the rest _
<equex> i thought it was build-essentials but thats not it
<szal> drop the s at the end ;)
<Taggnostr3> hello
<equex> ah eheh
<Taggnostr3> "uname -r" says "3.0.0-12-generic" but the kernel headers that I'm using are 3.2.0, and there isn't any package for 3.0.0 and this is causing me problems with dkms.  Do you know how can I fix this?
<szal> Taggnostr3: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest83828> 217
<Taggnostr3> szal: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Taggnostr3> szal, I'm getting the error while installing blcr-dkms, and it says "Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.0.0-12-generic cannot be found. Please install the linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic package, or use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located"
<Taggnostr3> I tried to look for that package but it doesn't exist, and I think the problem is that the value I see with uname -r is not updated with the current headers I'm using
<vivid> Taggnostr3: update your kernel.....install linux-generic
<Taggnostr3> it all started when I did an upgrade after about one month since the last one, and blcr-dkms gave an error.  When I restarted the additional nvidia drivers were disabled, and I spent a couple of hours trying to enable them and to reinstall blcr-dkms but that didn't work
<Taggnostr3> vivid, it's already updated to 3.2.0, I tried to reinstall linux-generic too but uname -r still says 3.0.0
<hateball> Are you actually *booting* the latest kernel tho?
<vivid> you know you have to restart and select the kernel from grub right?
<vivid> i mean, id think that is common sense but you never know
<Taggnostr3> I just assumed it was picking the latest one
<Taggnostr3> also because I don't have 3.0.0 installed
<vivid> depends on what kind of funky shit youve done to the system...
<Taggnostr3> with dpkg -l | grep linux-headers I see 2.6.24 and 3.2.0
<vivid> grub will select whatever you tell it to select
<bazhang> vivid, no cursing here please
<Taggnostr3> fwiw I never had to select anything when starting the pc, is there a way to check what grub is picking?
<vivid> so youve upgraded from one release to another?
<Taggnostr3> it was already 12.04, but I haven't updated this machine in about one month, I just did the regular updates, and there were updates for the linux-headers too
<vivid> bazhang: what..you going to kick me too now?
<szal> Taggnostr3: did you reboot since?
<Taggnostr3> yes, a few times already
<bazhang> vivid, pardon? please keep the channel family friendly,  ie no cursing
<Taggnostr3> I can try once more if you want
<vivid> right, because IRC is a family hangout
<vivid> Taggnostr3: be sure you select the kernel you want from grub....hold shift if you have to, to get the menu
<Taggnostr3> so I restart and old shift, and then the grub menu should appear and I pick the 3.2.0 kernel?
<Taggnostr3> hold*
<szal> yes
<vivid> basically
<Taggnostr3> ok, let's see
<Taggnostr3> in the meanwhile, thanks for the help!
<vivid> i didnt know 2.6.24 was even available in precise..
<szal> upgraded from some previous version, I assume
<vivid> he said it was already 12.04...
<szal> .24 must've been Jaunty or something
<vivid> hardy
<szal> !info linux-generic hardy
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.32.34 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 56 kB
<szal> indeed
<vivid> anyway, i better get out of here before the 4am linux nazis come for me
<szal> huh?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Taggnostr3> so in the grub list I only have 2.6 and 3.0.0, and they all say Ubuntu 11.10, even if I have 12.04
<Taggnostr3> earlier, during the upgrade, a popup window asked me something about a menu list, or something similar, I just picked the default selection, but maybe that was the wrong one
<Taggnostr3> could this be the problem?
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr3, have you done sudo update-grub since installing 12.04 ?
<Taggnostr3> no, should I?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Taggnostr3> ok, done, I guess now I'll have to restart again, right?
<BluesKaj> well, it's not necessary , but if you're curious ...
<Taggnostr3> uname -r is still wrong, so I'll restart once more and see if it works
<Taggnostr3> brb
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> lets go....
<Taggnostr3> BluesKaj, I restarted and in the grub list I still see ubuntu 11.10 with the 2.6 and 3.0.0 kernels
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr3, run lsb_release -a in the terminal
<Taggnostr3> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<Taggnostr3> BluesKaj, in /boot/grub/menu.lst I still see 11.10 too
<hateball> Taggnostr3:  Sounds like you need to re-run grub-mkconfig
<Taggnostr3> hateball, I've done that too now, but the list is still the same
<hateball> Taggnostr3: *how* did you do it? grub-mkconfig by itself will only print to stdout
<hateball> which should let you see proper entries with the 3.2 kernel if it finds it
<Taggnostr3> I see the 3.2 entries in the output, but there's also 3.0.0 and 2.6
<hateball> and if you want grub to actually use that, you need to tell it to output to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Taggnostr3> ok, let me try
<hateball> you can take a look at your current grub.cfg for a comparison
<Taggnostr3> hateball, apparently I don't have a grub.cfg right now
<Taggnostr3> not in /boot/grub/ at least
<Taggnostr3> should I just create it?
<hateball> Ummm... are you perhaps still running grub1 and not grub2 ?
<hateball> hmm
<Taggnostr3> how can I check that?
<Taggnostr3> in dpkg -l I see a 'grub 0.97-29ubuntu66' and 'grub-common 1.99-21ubuntu3.1'
<hateball> yeah... that's not too awesome
<szal> Taggnostr3: do you have a /boot/grub/menu.lst instead?
<Taggnostr3> $ grub --version -> grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<Taggnostr3> szal, yes
<szal> supports my assumption that you have a system originally upgraded from Hardy
<Taggnostr3> szal, that's where I have all the ubuntu 11.10 entries listed
<Taggnostr3> szal, originally yes, it was hardy
<hateball> I would suggest you remove grub1 and reinstall grub2, that should write the proper entries and such. But dont reboot before you have it properly installed :p
<Taggnostr3> szal, I thought you were asking if I was upgrading from hardy when it broke
<Taggnostr3> sudo apt-get remove grub && sudo apt-get install grub2?
<hateball> Well you already have grub2 installed, so you'd want to do "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" after removing grub1
<hateball> assuming you want grub on sda, that is.
 * szal would suggest running os-prober beforehand
<Taggnostr3> if I do sudo apt-get install grub2 it wants to install several packages and remove grub1
<hateball> That sounds like a good choice, it should trigger all the scripts
<Taggnostr3> The following NEW packages will be installed:  grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2 grub2-common
<Taggnostr3> hateball, you mean  sudo apt-get install grub2? or should I run os-prober too?
<BluesKaj> sudo update grub afterwards should be enough, Taggnostr3
<BluesKaj> sudo update-grub that is
<hateball> Taggnostr3: by installing grub2 it should run all the magics
<Taggnostr3> ok, I'm trying
<hateball> that is probe for OS and ask to install it to MBR and so on
<Taggnostr3> now menu.lst looks ok
<Taggnostr3> so I'll try to reboot, if it works I'll run upgrade-from-grub-legacy as written in menu.lst to complete the upgrade
<Taggnostr3> brb
<hateball> That's a long time for a reboot, hope he didnt break all the things
<BluesKaj> hmm, doesn't look good for his reboot
<datruth> BluesKaj: I finally found a fix for my sound issue that I was working on
<BluesKaj> datruth, by editing your script ?
<datruth> BluesKaj: So what I did is I kept my script and I stop'd kmix from loading on boot, I installed veromix and reassigned the hotkeys to that mixer now with my script I chasnge the audio devices and control the volume on either or\
<datruth> So no more setting the master channel manually
<datruth> with pavucontrol and /veromix I can listen to both audio devices at the same time
<BluesKaj> veromix is very similar to pavucontrol , but I'm glad to hear you have it fixed to our satisfaction
<BluesKaj> your
<BluesKaj> datruth, I can anyway with pavucontrol , i can switch from coax spdif to hdmi without volume probs
<BluesKaj> datruth, the coax spdif runs off the pci soundcard and the hdmi runs off the onboard audio
<datruth> ahh i see
<datruth> Well I needed the widget+my script so I can do windows key+s then fn+music buttons
<datruth> veromix is way better than kmix so I've given kmmix a autostart=false flag
<BluesKaj> right , understood
<datruth> time to check my smartmon report, I use smartmon do I need to use badblocks to?
<BluesKaj> kmix here shows both the pci and hdmi outputs , the pci is card0 ,and hdmi is card1 , in phonon as well the /etc/modrprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file
<datruth> BluesKaj: true but with kmix you can't change the audio device with out manually setting the master channel
<datruth> I want to use hotkeys to do everything
<BluesKaj> dunno about smartmonitor
<datruth> Instead of going throw the dialogs to get the settings I want
<BluesKaj> datruth, I don't need to set the master vol , they're both max on kmix , and pavocontrol at 100% , I just switch target devices
<datruth> BluesKaj: I think your missing what Im saying
<BluesKaj> datruth, I wish the devs would come up with a more comprehensive audio suite that can be configured from one application , rather the having deal with alsamixer, phonon/settings ,pulseaudio harware settings , kmix and pavucontrol or veromix ...seasoned kubuntu users know their way around these apps and their settings , but it's very confusing for new users
<datruth> BluesKaj: I want to control the volume using hot keys on either audio device
<datruth> Kmix doesn't allow for this in order to control you must first set the master channel
<datruth> I've tried every possible way, and there are no google hits for it either
<BluesKaj> yes I understand your need to use hotkeys , datruth ..but I don't need that
<datruth> In kmix you have to manually do everything I dont like that
<datruth> it should beable to use the same hotkeys on either device
<datruth> BluesKaj: I couldnd't completely remove kmix since my script uses that to set the sinks when switching between audio devicesx
<BluesKaj> some ppl don't like kmix either , they just disable it system settings ...it can't be removed without taking the desktop with it
<CyberWasteland> ok
<Taggnostr> hateball, BluesKaj, everything is fine, I just saw that everything worked and went home, thanks again for the help
<hateball> Taggnostr: good, we were getting worried :p
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, c ool , glad to hear it :)
<monkeyjuice> been trying to find how to get thunderbird to open chromium browser on email link, ?
<Smurphy> default browser setting usually takes it. In ubuntu.
<monkeyjuice> chromium is set as defalut
<monkeyjuice> default
<Smurphy> u right. It's using not my default browser here too... KDE 4.8.5 ...
<Smurphy> *seeeK8
<BluesKaj> trying out the chat client in thunderbird , sems to work so far
<monkeyjuice> hmmm well were do i get thunderbird to open links ;(
<Smurphy> https://paolobernardi.wordpress.com/2011/09/15/how-to-change-thunderbird-6-default-browser/
<Smurphy> Try that one ...
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice: , tools /chatststus
<BluesKaj> status
<BluesKaj> the only prob so far is the entry textbox font is terribly small  on this screen , but chat text itself rsizes with ctrl+
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: https://paolobernardi.wordpress.com/2011/09/15/how-to-change-thunderbird-6-default-browser/ Set thunderbird to ask you - and save it.;
<monkeyjuice> hmmm well maybe reboot and see no good so far
<BluesKaj> Smurphy:  I don't need to change the browser , w're discussing the irc client in thunderbird ...a lot of ppl aren't aware of it and it seems like it's quite good
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice:  it's abit slow at informing you about your connections , especially the chat rooms
<monkeyjuice> BluesKaj:  trying to get thunderbird to open email link with chromium
<BluesKaj> oh sorry , misunderstood...hang on
<monkeyjuice> ;)
<monkeyjuice> np
<Smurphy> ah. Ok. Using irssi client, as I can send it to background :}
<Smurphy> when not online myself...
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice:  Smurphy  , posted this while you were away https://paolobernardi.wordpress.com/2011/09/15/how-to-change-thunderbird-6-default-browser/
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Yup. U were right. sent the data to the wrong guy ;) Thx.
<monkeyjuice> did that didnt work
<monkeyjuice> well have to go wife needs my body  ill reboot and see later
<BluesKaj> Smurphy:  I should have checked , the latest t-bird is version 15 , so i doubt version 6 is similar
<Smurphy> lol :)
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice:  do you mean you want t-bitd to connect to your gmail acct ?
<BluesKaj> oops
<mydogsnameisrudy> no email links to web pages , need to go thru chormium
<BluesKaj> firefox not an option , mydogsnameisrudy ?
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy:  did you see this ?  ln -s chromium-browser /usr/bin/google-chrome
<BluesKaj> here ,http://askubuntu.com/questions/130158/how-do-i-make-thunderbird-open-links-in-chromium
<Joalland> Hi
<Joalland> I've got severals questions on IRC
<lordievader> !ask | Joalland
<ubottu> Joalland: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Joalland> How can i change the color of my nickname ?
<Joalland> And how can I adress a message to another person ?
<BluesKaj> Joalland:  which irc client?
<lordievader> Joalland, The first I cannot answer, I suggest trying Google. For the second simply type someone's nick.
<Joalland> Konversation
<BluesKaj> Joalland:  settings configure konverstaion , colors and go from there
<Joalland> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> back on konversation ...familiar territory ..the t-bird irc client is ok, but a bit slow to change rooms , and the entry textbox fonts are too small and can't be increased, altho the chat text font is configurable
<mr-rich> Ok, I have my TV card (a very old Bt878) plugged into the CD port on the MB (P55-UDA). I launch tvtime and I get a picture, but no sound. Both Phonon & Alsamixer don't even list the CD port as a possable volume control. Kubuntu 12.04 (all updates applied). Any ideas?
<hegemon8> hello everyone
<xubuntu_> anybody could help me partitioning?
<skreech_> xubuntu_: What do you need?
<uglyoldbob> is there a way to disable the reset button in kubuntu without unplugging it from the motherboard?
<Daskreech> uglyoldbob: No
<uglyoldbob> hmm, thats weird because i managed to disable the power button with power settings
<Daskreech> It's almost purely a hardware switch and as far as I know the settings that manage it are BIOS/UEFI without external software calls. Unless you want to write one
<Daskreech> There is a ACPI standard for the power switch. I don't think there is one for the reset
<Daskreech> at least I've never seen one
<xubuntu_> I can' partition ubuntu with mounting point
<Daskreech> xubuntu_: Alright what are you doing?
<xubuntu_> I have a dual boot mini mac
<xubuntu_> and using an utility I could launch the trying xubuntu from  a partition, since using cd I cant, but I don't have a mounting point
<xubuntu_> I've launched xubuntu from the image installed on a partition, and when I try to install it don't find the mounting point and it stop there
<Daskreech> Which mac is this?
<Daskreech>  did you use refit?
<xubuntu_> yes sure
<xubuntu_> mini mac
<xubuntu_> with intel dual core
<Daskreech> and you get the refit menu?
<merlin1991> hey guys, I killed my grub by installing windows (again) to a fresh ssd, does someone have a guide handy for getting grub back into the bootsector?
<xubuntu_> yes no problem with refl menu
<merlin1991> xubuntu_: did you answer my question or someone elses from earlier?
<Daskreech> !brub
<Daskreech> !grub | merlin1991
<ubottu> merlin1991: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Daskreech> xubuntu_: Alright how are you partitioning?
<merlin1991> thanks Daskreech
<Daskreech> xubuntu_: what's your partition layout?
<xubuntu_> I created many partitions using gparted, but without mounting point
<xubuntu_> it doesn't allow
<xubuntu_> may I create a mountpoint on a partition using any utility different from ubuntu installation utility?
<Daskreech> xubuntu_: Yes
<xubuntu_> how?
<Daskreech> xubuntu_: You have to create at least one point on the Ubuntu installation
<Daskreech> the / mount point
<xubuntu_> I didn't find the option
<xubuntu_> how?
<denisboyun> Hi guys, I have the some questions? I have a notebook asus x501, I already install Kubuntu 12.04 and the some keys for example FN+F2"wifi", FN+F10,F9"volume" aren't work. What is the problem?
<rly> denisboyun: your laptop has no platform support out of the box then.
<rly> denisboyun: file a bug/fix it yourself/write some kernel drivers.
<rly> denisboyun: some subset of those need to be done.
<rly> denisboyun: not everything works as great as one would want it to work.
<rly> denisboyun: best thing is to buy hardware which you already know is working with the software you want to use.
<rly> denisboyun: perhaps asus already has the important part (kernel support).
<rly> denisboyun: to check that yourself, google for 'platform support' <your model number>
<rly> denisboyun: if something comes back, thank your $GOD, otherwise accept that life isn't perfect.
<rhombus> muon is complaining that it can't authenticate dependencies when I try to install firefox
<denisboyun> file a bug/fix it yourself/write some kernel drivers. ---- Ok, I'd be be happy, but I don't how to start write code for kubuntu. Take me some url or any information how to do this?
<marco> ciao
<Guest74140> ecco
<Guest74140> yy
<malcalam> q
<malcalam> que es esti
<OrthasUtherson> help
<c_smith> Hi, I'm trying to use FGLRX with Ubuntu 12.04 and Kernel 3.5 (3.5 is needed for some of my hardware) is there a reliable way to not have the system hang on booting X.org with said kernel? it doesn't have when I select 3.2 from GRUB, but s home of my hardware doesn't work with that,
<ickefes> hi guys. do you know why i can pass the Command: PASS ***** when running port 1357 but not when running port 21?
<ickefes> i use pure-ftpd
<ickefes> i am tearing my hair off
<SIR_Taco> Horray... fixed my Nvidia issue (which turned out not being an Nvidia issue)
<NicolasCage_> hey.
#kubuntu 2012-09-04
<vezeena> Hi, you know how holding alt+clicking drags the window? I was having problems disabling this, and somehow i've messed it up and now just clicking my mouse drags the window, and i have to hold alt to click normally, what can I do to fix this?
<ickefes> i have a question about linked (binded?) directory. Anyone who can answer a few questions?
<ickefes> i have linked a directory to a home directory because I use virtual users with pure-ftpd. The problem is I might accidentally just remove everything in the home folder at some point and then I guess all the files in the target directory will get removed too. Can this be avoide somehow (besides me being more careful when deleting)?
<ickefes> anyone? please.
<mr-rich> Ok, I have my TV card (a very old Bt878) plugged into the CD port on the MB (P55-UDA). I launch tvtime and I get a picture, but no sound. Both Phonon & Alsamixer don't even list the CD port as a possable volume control. Kubuntu 12.04 (all updates applied). Any ideas?
<rhombus> man, is this channel ever dead.
<rhombus> much like kubuntu, come to think about it.
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> rhombus: more or less because everyone is sleeping ...
<rhombus> shadeslayer: now they are, but not for the past seven hours they haven't
<shadeslayer> possibly just busy?
<shadeslayer> rhombus: what's the issue?
<rhombus> shadeslayer: just compare it with the traffic in #ubuntu...
<rhombus> shadeslayer: ok, the issue -
<jussi> hahhahahaahahahahah
<shadeslayer> that's not indicative of anything
<shadeslayer> infact, it just goes on to tell that people have more issues in ubuntu than in kubuntu :P
<rhombus> then perhaps you can both help me... how do I get Adobe Flash and Java to install properly in kubuntu?
<jussi> java... blah
<jussi> flash, install flashplugin-installer
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<jussi> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> that'll give you pretty much everything
<rhombus> jussi: that did not work.
<jussi> rhombus: reinstall it...
<jussi> and make sure you have net connection at the time
<shadeslayer> jussi: hm? Last I checked that installed flash as well as other stuff
<rhombus> shadeslayer: do I have to install both ubuntu-restricted and kubuntu-restricted?
<rhombus> jussi: I have done that twice, and both times the network worked fine
<jussi> rhombus: restarted your browser since?
<rhombus> jussi: the package manager shows it as installed, but firefox shows nothing in plugins
<rhombus> jussi: numerous times
<rhombus> jussi: shadeslayer: in fact, I have installed both kubuntu-restricted and flashplugin-installer.
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> rhombus: can you find where libflashplayer.so lives?
<shadeslayer> then copy that into /home/${USER}/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<rhombus> shadeslayer: even if I can find it (haven't yet) -- isn't the package manager supposed to do this?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> I've never seen a package touch stuff in /home
<rhombus> shadeslayer: see, on gentoo, when I do "emerge flashplayer", it installs flash, and "it just works"(tm)
<shadeslayer> you can do a dpkg -S libflashplayer.so
<rhombus> shadeslayer: my point was more that it should install it globally and it should just work
<shadeslayer> rhombus: it does install it globally
<shadeslayer> but by copying over the lib you're overriding the binary, I just want to make sure the problem is with the library
<shadeslayer> and not with the install
<rhombus> shadeslayer: "dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *libflashplayer.so*."
<shadeslayer> I don't think you have flash installed then :P
<hateball> just remove flashplugin-installer and grab it again
<shadeslayer> rhombus: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.238.orig.tar.gz
<rhombus> shadeslayer: muon software center says "flashplugin-installer - status: installed"
<hateball> installing it again should pull it down properly and install it globally
<rhombus> hateball: remove how? By clicking Remove in muon?
<shadeslayer> rhombus: that's fine, flashplugin installer pulls another tarball
<shadeslayer> the one I just linked above
<rhombus> hateball: I think I have done this four times now
<hateball> rhombus: I see
<shadeslayer> rhombus: download http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.238.orig.tar.gz > extract to /home/${USER}/.mozilla/plugins/
<rhombus> shadeslayer: are we doing that for diagnostic purposes?
<shadeslayer> more or less, yes
<shadeslayer> should solve the flash issue you have
<rhombus> shadeslayer: well
<rhombus> shadeslayer: actually, I would like to find out why this doesn't simply work through the package manager
 * shadeslayer is trying out flashplugin-installer himself atm
<shadeslayer> rhombus: yeah, looking at that
<rhombus> shadeslayer: ok, kubuntu is on another machine -- how do I find that tarball you just cited? just go to archive.canonical.com?
<shadeslayer> rhombus: apt-get just spit that url out, but yes, you can just go to archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a
<rhombus> shadeslayer: ok, done
<shadeslayer> and it seems like dpkg doesn't track libflashplayer.so
<rhombus> shadeslayer: and java doesn't work in firefox either
<shadeslayer> right, let's get flash figured out first
<shadeslayer> please restart ff
<rhombus> shadeslayer: ok, thanks. downloading it.
<shadeslayer> rhombus: check if you have /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<shadeslayer> that's where it installed stuff for me
<rhombus> shadeslayer: ok, for starters, there is no .mozilla/plugins directory.
<hateball> Per default you need to symlink that to the Firefox plugin-dir, which update-alternatives should do if it's properly installed
<shadeslayer> rhombus: ok, make one
<shadeslayer> hateball: indeed
<shadeslayer> infact there's a script to do that
 * hateball hasnt actually used flashplugin-installer in years tho, due to running 64-bit java and despising nspluginwrapper
<hateball> err, flash.
<rhombus> shadeslayer: there is a /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer directory containing a single file, the executable install_plugin
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> clearly something went horribly wrong
<shadeslayer> rhombus: you can call that script to install flash to a system location by passing the downloaded tarball as a argument
<rhombus> shadeslayer: ok, before we proceed here, what is actually supposed to happen here?
<shadeslayer> rhombus: ideally, apt-get install flashplugin-installer which ( I think ) has a postinst script that downloads and installs flash
<rhombus> shadeslayer: so, said script either didn't run, or is broken.
<shadeslayer> most likely the former
<shadeslayer> it worked for me
<rhombus> shadeslayer: so, to do this manually, I run it from the command line with the tarball as the argument?
<shadeslayer> rhombus: I believe so
<shadeslayer> so something like : sudo /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/install_plugin /path/to/flash
<rhombus> shadeslayer: path to flash.tar.gz, or path to flash.so?
<shadeslayer> tar.gz
<rhombus> shadeslayer: because now I am getting this error: "Installing from local file adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.238.orig.tar.gz ... cp: cannot stat 'adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.238.orig.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<rhombus> which is clearly wrong -- the file is right in front of me
<shadeslayer> mmmmm
<shadeslayer> rhombus: can you copy the tarball to /var/cache/flashplugin-installer
<jussi> 64 bit with a 32bit plugin?
<rhombus> shadeslayer: is that a directory, or a file?
<shadeslayer> rhombus: directory
<rhombus> shadeslayer: ok, done
<shadeslayer> rhombus: and try giving the absolute path
<rhombus> shadeslayer: ok, that seemed to work, it says "Flash Plugin installed."
<shadeslayer> woot
<shadeslayer> rhombus: what does ls -l /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin say?
<rhombus> shadeslayer: and after restarting ff, it shows up in the plugins.
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> onto java
<shadeslayer> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<rhombus> shadeslayer: it points to /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<shadeslayer> you want the openjdk package
<shadeslayer> rhombus: cool
<rhombus> shadeslayer: ok, but what does it mean? (/etc/alternatives, I mean?)
<shadeslayer> rhombus: I can only explain with a example :P
<rhombus> shadeslayer: and believe me, I have installed openjdk already -- same song and dance as with the flash plugin. what in blazes is wrong with this system?
<shadeslayer> rhombus: do you also have the icedtea plugin?
<rhombus> shadeslayer: oh wait, I aborted the install. Hang on, let me try this again
<shadeslayer> ...
<rhombus> while we are waiting, why didn't the flash install just work with muon?
<shadeslayer> I can't say
<shadeslayer> entirely possible that the internet connection dropped, tarball was corrupted etc
<hateball> a simple timeout error on the mirror will break it
<rhombus> shadeslayer: yeah, but four times? and shouldn't it report when there's an error?
<hateball> but removing the installer and installing it again should trigger the script properly, so that's weird
<rhombus> on java front: java appears to be installed
<shadeslayer> rhombus: it does report a error, however it's a script, so ouput is redirected to stdout
<rhombus> is there a page I can visit to test that?
<shadeslayer> rhombus: icedtea plugin as well?
<rhombus> shadeslayer: considering how slick ubuntu usually is, that's weak
<rhombus> shadeslayer: yeah -- in fact, that's what I installed, and I just let muon pull the dependencies
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> go to about:plugins and check there first
<shadeslayer> then : http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<shadeslayer> rhombus: it works perfectly on my machine
<shadeslayer> ( flash installer )
<rhombus> shadeslayer: IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.2 (1.2-2ubuntu1.2))
<rhombus> shadeslayer: ok, "Your Java is working" -- that took forever, but it is working
<shadeslayer> :)
<rhombus> shadeslayer: is there a sun, er, oracle jdk package for kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> rhombus: no, they removed sun/oracle stuff from the archives
<rhombus> shadeslayer: in gentoo you just have to pre-fetch the installer, then run "emerge sun-jdk"
<shadeslayer> primarily because Oracle doesn't want to support java on linux and it's full of security holes
<rhombus> shadeslayer: huh? that's insane -- java is a multiplatform development language by definition
<rhombus> shadeslayer: and the linux support of a number of major vendors totally depends on java
<shadeslayer> "Oracle, in retiring the ‘Operating System Distributor License for Java’, means Canonical no longer have permission to distribute the package."
<shadeslayer> rhombus: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/java-to-be-removed-from-ubuntu-uninstalled-from-user-machines/
<rhombus> shadeslayer: I think they just want everybody to go to them directly
<shadeslayer> dunno, that article says that Oracle is moving to openjdk themselves
<shadeslayer> I don't install java because it's a high security risk ( note the recent slew of exploits that have been found )
<jussi> thats oracle jave, of course you can install the openjava
<rhombus> jussi: they've been pretty good about releasing fixes fast
<rhombus> jussi: but you're right, that shouldn't happen
<jussi> rhombus: this is beginning to get off topic for a support channel, perhaps we can move over to #ubuntu-discuss if you want to talk further?
<tsimpson> we have a perfectly capable (and unused) offtopic channel, you know ;)
<rhombus> shadeslayer: so, now that I have installed flash manually, does that mean I also have to uninstall it manually should that be required?
<Smurphy> Moring.
<shadeslayer> rhombus: nah
<shadeslayer> when you remove it apt should remove it automagically
<Smurphy> *should* :}
<vsrao> I get a dialog with, 'Remember this for future connections?' each time I sign into my Google account with telepathy. How do I fix this?
<rhombus> Smurphy: yeah, that was my thought, too :)
<shadeslayer> vsrao: make sure you don't have empathy stuff installed
<shadeslayer> iirc it takes over ssl cert auths and shows you that dialog
<vsrao> shadeslayer: Ah, you're right. I'll remove that now.
<vsrao> Yup. Fixed it.
<dahzlo> hi, will kde 4.9 will ever be released on kubuntu 12.04 LTS in the main ports? (or just kubuntu 12.10)
<tsimpson> I doubt it, only bug fixes go into an LTS release
<tsimpson> but #kubuntu-devel is the place to get an authoritative answer
<dahzlo> thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> Hello everyone
<monkeyjuice> morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<monkeyjuice> howdee BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'morning monkeyjuice
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<monkeyjuice> ok im here ;)
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, sudo fdisk -l ?
<BluesKaj> aren't most usb devices hotpluggable
<monkeyjuice> were is  pastebin ?
<shadeslayer> monkeyjuice: paste.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> or pastebin.com
<monkeyjuice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185760/
<monkeyjuice> ;) new installs gesh
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, try unplugging the drive and reconnecting while the pc is still booted
<monkeyjuice> um like when the sytem is booting up?
<BluesKaj> nope , like now
<monkeyjuice> have done  that
<monkeyjuice> a few times
<monkeyjuice> hmmm guess ill try my desktop and see
<BluesKaj> odd , that it doesn't show
<monkeyjuice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1185769/   dmesg
<monkeyjuice> something is failing
<monkeyjuice> so much for baking up data ack
<monkeyjuice> well dang 11.10 connected to it now 12.04 will not , trying desktop
<Altazimuth> How do I make Kubuntu use the intergrated graphics card rather than dedicated (to conserve power)? No amount of googling has helped.
<BluesKaj> Altazimuth, dedicated , pci card ?
<Altazimuth> I want to not use the dedicated. Want to use the intergrated on my i7-3610QM
<Altazimuth> The dedicated is a whole different can of worms.
 * Altazimuth shakes fist angrily at NVIDIA
<BluesKaj> ok , is the dedicated a pcci card ..I'm tryin to determine whether you use a dual gpu graphics system like some laptops
<Altazimuth> I'm running Kubuntu on a laptop.
<Altazimuth> It's a PCIe card
<Altazimuth> GeForce GT 650M
<BluesKaj> Altazimuth, save power ? ...how much do really think it will save ?
 * Altazimuth shrugs
<BluesKaj> you can change the default card in the bios
<Altazimuth> Thanks
<BluesKaj> if you insist on it
<Altazimuth> It's also loud at certain points.
<BluesKaj> miy elcheapo nvidia 8400gs tends to run noisy at times too, and it is annoying , but I'm connected to plasma tv via dvi so i need it
<Altazimuth> Mine is for use in class
<Altazimuth> I'd prefer the sound of the fan not bothering my peers.
<BluesKaj> intersting such a card is installed in a laptop ...must be a higher end model
<Altazimuth> Yeah, set me back a reasonable amount.
<Altazimuth> I wonder how much the sum of the parts would have cost in the US...
<RamchandraApte_> ot:my intel hd graphics plays doom 3 and tremulous quite fine (30 fps @ more difficult scenes)
<Altazimuth> Initially it was for use for some programming contest, which I went to Mozzila offices for.
<Altazimuth> Bah, I'm blathering, you don't require these anecdotes.
<BluesKaj> you could place some riser tabs on the bottom to lift the laptop up off the surface and have an airspace underneath to help the cooloing
<BluesKaj> err cooling
<Altazimuth> There are some allready
<Altazimuth> Oh dear lord
<Altazimuth> I booted Kubuntu and screen is flashing, now it's black with some random text up top
<Altazimuth> "^[[" and now it's gone...
<RamchandraApte_> did you press the arrow keys?
<Altazimuth> Possibly
<RamchandraApte_> left arrow becomes ^[[A i think
<Altazimuth> Gah, every single time I boot, KDE Daemon asks to open wallet.
<RamchandraApte_> its harmless
<RamchandraApte_> Altazimuth: its good for security
<Altazimuth> I know.
<nishttal2> hello ppl.. i just installed kubuntu on my 64 bit desktop with 4 identical monitors (Dell 2007 FP)
<nishttal2> 3 of them are fine but the 4th has a random DPI setting...
<nishttal2> 3 have  99x98 dpi and the 4th has 75x75... how can i fix this.. please help
<RamchandraApte_> almost everybody uses "please help" please replace that with more info
<RamchandraApte_> which graphics card
<nishttal2> its Nvidia Quadro NVS 420
<nishttal2> btw.. i have only seen this issue in KDE.. gnome,  unity, maya all run fine
<BluesKaj> nishttal2, check your graphics card settings , and system settings
<nishttal2> BluesKaj: nvidia-settings shows the DPI numbers I just listed
<nishttal2> but there is no way to change them
<nishttal2> and i dont see any relevant options in the system settings either
<BluesKaj> system settings>application apperance>fonts>force dpi
<BluesKaj> it's a global setting
<nishttal2> oh cool.. so i need to restart  kde now
<nishttal2> brb
<nishttal2> BluesKaj: my current DPI is 99x98 dots per inch but in system settings its only letting me set 1 number
<RamchandraApte_> ubuntu logo in unicode private section 
<RamchandraApte_> look at it closely
<Altazimuth> Odd, I removed a program but it still appears in kickoff, even though clicking it does nothing.
<nishttal2> BluesKaj: you there?
<BluesKaj> RamchandraApte_, ubuntu logo in unicode private section ? , more detail pls
<RamchandraApte_> just now i saw that the ubuntu logo is in the private section
<RamchandraApte_> i saw in kcharselect
<RamchandraApte_> U+F0FF
<BluesKaj> nishttal2, that's odd , but of course i just use one large monitor , so the graphics card might be limiting the dpi , dunno for sure
<BluesKaj> RamchandraApte_, and how does that help ?
<RamchandraApte_> bluesKaj: 'k sorry for posting in support channel (oops)
<BluesKaj> RamchandraApte_, I'm curious ..what was that about ?
<RamchandraApte_> BluesKaj: the ubuntu logo is in the private section of unicode in the ubuntu font
<Altazimuth> [](/twidurr)test 3
<BluesKaj> that RAM guy must be on ubuntu , i don't see anything of the sort in system settings/font management
<Kaltazimuth> Is there any way to stop the equal spacing down the bottom on startup? I much prefer everything being on the left. http://i.imgur.com/oH4Gz.jpg
<Altazimuth> The way it lays itself out just bugs me, averting it would be hince.
<Altazimuth> nice*
<16WAA2HEW> Kaltamizuth: i know
<RamchandraApte> press the plasma config button in the panel
<RamchandraApte> press more settings
<BluesKaj> Altazimuth, add a taskbar
<Altazimuth> Ah, thanks.
<BluesKaj> or taskmanager , which is the proper term
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, how goes the USB drive connection ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> got it on the desktop transfered from there
<BluesKaj> odd tho , mydogsnameisrudy . it should work , it's just a usb connection , that's pretty standard
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: can you check a bug for me?
<BluesKaj> I connected my external drive by usb, unti I got the esata to sata cable with a new enclosure , and it worked , mydogsnameisrudy
<BluesKaj> hotpluggable and really fast too'
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, that depends
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are you running 12.10 with kde 4.9.0?
<BluesKaj> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234564
<ubottu> KDE bug 234564 in widget-devicenotifier "device manager popup in the middle of a screen" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i will paste the snap now
<BluesKaj> is kate segfaulting , phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: let me check
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305913 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 305913 in general "Kate crashes upon startup" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<BluesKaj> devicw notifier , correct ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305718    this is still open
<ubottu> KDE bug 305718 in qt "Several applications crash in QtScript initialization [@__memcpy_sse2, QTJSC::JIT::privateCompileCTIMachineTrampolines]" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: when you are checking about the device notifier, see to that it is hidden
<BluesKaj> yup , that's it phoenix_firebrd , the Qt script is failing ,,it's an upstream problem according to the devs and the bug isn't restricted to 12.10 or kde 4.9
<BluesKaj> the device notifier bug hasn't bit me yet , phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: is the device notifier icon showing in the system tray?
<BluesKaj> nope I always use auto
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hidden?
<BluesKaj> no phoenix_firebrd , auto , not hidden
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: when you clicked the device notifier system tray icon was in showing in the system tray or you clicked the small up arrow and then clicked the device notifier icon there?
<BluesKaj> if you set the device notifier to auto in system tray settings /entry , the device notifier should be hidden until you insert a cd or hook up another device etc
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,^
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: like this http://imagebin.org/227148  ?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, this is what I have , http://imagebin.org/227149
<benoit_> hello
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, , I prefer my system tray uncluttered
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: In the snapshop shot you posted the device notifier is hidden, so it should show up when clicking the small arrow right of your volume control
<BluesKaj> yes , it does , so what's the problem ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: when you click the device notifier from there it will show well above the system tray rather than sticking to it
<BluesKaj> it doesn't stay open here , if that's what you mean
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: no where does the device notifier show
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, http://imagebin.org/227150
<zhouxiukun> Hello
<zhouxiukun> Pptpd I created on Ubuntu server, how to see connected users
<BluesKaj> zhouxiukun, ask in #ubuntu-server
<monkeyjuice> zhouxiukun:  maybe  who
<dabauer> how do I use adobe reader???
<dabauer> I have it open, but there is no way to opne a file
<bbeck> dabauer: Why not use okular?
<dabauer> What is OKULAR???
<OerHeks> Okular = universal document viewer
<dabauer> where do I get that at???
<OerHeks> try muon softwarecentre?
<OerHeks> .. i think it is installed standard.
 * OerHeks is hooked of Calibre
<iulian_> Hello, can someone help me to kill process ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are you there?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: kate doesnt crash when i am a new .kde in the home folder.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: I upgraded my system from 12.04 to 12.10, so the old configs might be the problem
<phoenix_firebrd> Going for dinner, bbl
<BlaXpirit> Hello. KDE 4.9 introduced a new feature that's really bugging me. In Dolphin the current directory changes according to current directory in the F4 terminal panel. And that adds lots of bugs as the directory in terminal also syncs with the current directory in Dolphin!
<BlaXpirit> The first of them is that when terminal panel is on, the symlinks are resolved (because bash does that probably), an effect I don't want.
<BlaXpirit> And the second is, there can be conflicts when I change between left and right panels rapidly: the directories get messed up because there is some delay with the syncing.
<FloodBotK1> BlaXpirit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlaXpirit> So... what can I do about this? Is there a setting that I missed? Or maybe it's possible to make Bash not follow symlinks at least?
<BlaXpirit> Okay.
<BluesKaj> hey BarkingFish , LTNS :)
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj :)
<BarkingFish> Hiya dude, how's things going?
<BluesKaj> oh , recovering from labour day , yesterday
<BluesKaj> holiday here
<BarkingFish> ah.  I'm recovering from a week of fun :)  I moved to Germany last Monday, Tuesday we had a bomb blown up about 2.5 miles from my new house, wednesday to sunday I was decorating, yesterday out for a medical, and today I've just been relaxing.
<BarkingFish> and I have an exam tomorrow which I'm nervous as hell about. I know I'll pass it, but it's damn hard.
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, I saw news report about the bomb with video showing the explosion , scary stuff
<BarkingFish> yeah - that is about 3 miles or so from the hospital i'm going to be working at :)
<BluesKaj> i thought you worked for wikiimedia, BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> no, i don't work for Wikimedia. I have a Wikimedia cloak because I work on multiple wikis, wiktionary, wikipedia, wikibooks, etc - so I got one to cover the whole spectrum :)
<BluesKaj> ok , understood
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, what's the hospital connection , if you don't mind my curiosity ?
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, I qualified some years ago as a Paramedic - back in April/May of this year, I went to Germany to do a month long observer placement at a Children's hospital in Munich - I wound up working with them, not just observing.
<BarkingFish> When I finished my placement, they offered me a job working as a Children's emergency paramedic.
<BluesKaj> cool , helping others for living , good stuff !
<BarkingFish> Yeah - the clinic is actually attached to a University - Ludwig Maximillians Universität.  It's basically what we call a "poly-clinic", but I'm going to be attached to the Kindernotarzt on the children's hospital side.
<BarkingFish> What we basically do is run a doctor lead emergency service to seriously ill kids across the whole Munich region
<BluesKaj> how's your deutsch ... must be good
<hazardz> Hello everyone :)
<BarkingFish> i'm not bad, but i still have a lot of medical level german to learn.
<BarkingFish> until I'm up to scratch, I have to go out double crewed, with an english speaking doctor.
<BluesKaj> I can imagine ...dad spoke some german , he found it hard to learn
<BluesKaj> and his native tongue was swedish :)
<BarkingFish> my german isn't so bad - I'm capable of quite advanced conversation, but when it comes to passing information over the phone when we forward call a hospital, that'll be a different matter.
<BarkingFish> that's where it starts to get complicated, handovers at emergency departments, taking vital signs, etc
<BluesKaj> colloquialisms etc
<BarkingFish> yeah
<BarkingFish> brb
<BluesKaj> hazardz, this is a support chat btw ..we're a bit offtopic here
<BluesKaj> atm at least
<hazardz> Yeah I know But I was going to ask if I could help some people with questions?
<BluesKaj> ppl usually ask , then we answer if we can help
<BarkingFish> sure.  It's not a problem if you want to help - others ask, and anyone who knows the answer can step in and help them
<hazardz> Okay thanks
<hazardz> Do any of you guys know when the KDE 4.9.1 SC will be released into the kubuntu backports PPA?
<BluesKaj> hazardz, dunno for sure,  Riddell said it was out , but he didn't specify where
<BluesKaj> maybe someone's ppa
<hazardz> I have looked around and i have found the source code and I could compile it but have no clue where to start.
<nafg> Kubuntu seems to be really horrible at handling dual monitor configuration changes
<hazardz> In which way do you mean the resolutions not being correct?
<nafg> hazardz: For one thing, when I unplug the monitor (from my laptop), it should send windows that were on it onto the remaining display.
<nafg> Not only does it not do that, but despite recognizing that it was unplugged, it still allows the mouse to go where the monitor was.
<nafg> Another thing, when I reboot, the monitor tray icon has all the check boxes backwards.
<nafg> For instance "unify displays" is unchecked, but it starts up with the same thing on both screens.
<nafg> Ditto for "primary display"
<BluesKaj> hazardz, if you're into bleeding edge , then install build-essentail and cmake , altho the make file will probly work with just the make command , the readme  and install textfiles in the extracted tarball can give the instructions you need to compile it
<nafg> Then I gave up and clicked "configure." The second monitor's position was set to "clone of LVDS1"
<hazardz> tbh I can understand why the windows will go to the remaining monitor nafg what version of KDE are you using?
<nafg> Apparently that's different than "unify display"
<DF_Meyer_> nafg: LightDM has some issues with external monitors. There is a fix for that. I also can move mouse off screen after unplugging my monitor. This does not occur under KDM. I have small but tolerable problems with resolution, windows not jumping to availabe screens and mouse and phantom screen syndrome.
<nafg> Oh I can understand it to --- it's simply a lack of action otherwise. But it should be smarter.
<hazardz> blueskaj what do i need to donwnload to compile?
<nafg> It's really annoying, every time I want to move away from my desk, I have to move all the windows on all desktops to the right screen.
<hazardz> Yeah I dont use multiple monitors on my laptop i'll plug it into one of the monitors at college and see wht happens
<nafg> LightDM is not installed
<nafg> Also sometimes unplugging it seems to crash KWin
<hazardz> Are you using the defualt KDE login manager?
<nafg> Yes
<nafg> I recently did a fresh Kubuntu install
<BluesKaj> hazardz, yes you'll need to download the upgraded package then extract it , you said you found the source code , then it's probly in tar file
<DF_Meyer_> nafg: Ah ok. Are you possibly using DisplayPort? What graphics card? What driver?
<nafg> I believe Intel, but how do I verify?
<nafg> What is DisplayPort?
<hazardz> blueskaj the source doesn't appear to be a one tarball file as you can see in this link: http://kde.org/info/4.9.1.php   Is there a way around this?
<hazardz> nafg use kinfo
<hazardz> then look under graphics
<nafg> You mean KInfoCenter?
<hazardz> yeah kinfocenter
<SIR_Taco> I completely forgot that kinfo existed...
<hazardz> I use it to check my intel card was :)
<nafg> Under OpenGL? Or?
<hazardz> it shows alot of useful stuff tbh nafg yeah under the openGL
<nafg> Not clear what I'm looking for
<BluesKaj> hazardz, not that know of , unless someone has a ppa with precompiled packages
<hazardz> nafg look under the openGL tab and then the section where it says "3D accelerator"
<nafg> Vendor is Intel Corporation
<nafg> Device is Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<nafg> (Subvendor HP, Revision 07)
<hazardz> So you have an intel card. I have one too what are your resolutions?
<nafg> Laptop  is 1280x800
<BluesKaj> uhoh kwin just crashed plasma
<nafg> External is 1280x1024
<nafg> External is very old, laptop is somewhat old :)
<hazardz> mine was new this yer core i3 anyway my resolution is 1766x768 mayybe try to keep both of the resolutions the same or have you tried that?
<hazardz> blueskaj there are precompiled packages on http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml but it is for a different distro or doesn't that matter?
<BluesKaj> well, now 12.10 with kde 4.9 with updates and upgrades as of today is becoming a bit shaky on my setup
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: really? I haven't had a problem.... yet
<hazardz> in which way?
<BluesKaj> segfaults with kate in dolphin and kcmshell , and a few others ...I guess I should be chatting on my 12.04 install for a while
<hazardz> Blueskaj I have KDE 4.9.0 But I have found a bug where the cursor icon doesn't bounce only deforms lie its trying to bounce and KDE 4.9.1 fixes this bug.
<BluesKaj> no point in reporting bugs , these seem to be all dupes
<hazardz> I know I looked at the change log and it appears fixed in 4.9.1 accoring the the changelogs anyway.
<BluesKaj> hazardz, just don't use the bouncer notifier...I could never stand it :)
<SIR_Taco> it used to do that back in the day with older hardware anyway haha
<hazardz> haha i like it it looks cool apart from that and that the display brigness display pops up after every ogin unless you turn it off all is fine :)
<SIR_Taco> it was fun painting bouncing openoffice icon around the screen while you were waiting.... They should have called it a feature
<hazardz> mine bounces for around 2-3 secs :D
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco,  it is :)
<SIR_Taco> :P
<hazardz> I have recently switched from windows to linux Then i used windows 7 again and it felt so slow and clunky compared to KDE, kubuntu 12.04
<nafg> hazardz: What would you expect using the same resolution to solve?
<hazardz> nafg it might make the windows do what they are supposed to it was just an idea I dont use dual monitors
<BluesKaj> hazardz, actually the recent SP1 upgrade to W7 , made it a lot snappier , but i still use kubuntu 90% of the time ...I keep W7 around to stay familar with to help wife when her pc gets into trouble
<hazardz> Yeah I wanted to play games and use open source software and my windows 7 was really annoying I couldnt even play minecraft on the lowest settings about 20 FPS  so i nuked it and instaled kubuntu and havn't looked back and plus my games play better on minecraft medium to high setiing 60-30 FPS :D
<BluesKaj> hazardz, are they run on wine or are there native linux versions?
<BluesKaj> < not a gamer
<SIR_Taco> nafg: I'm trying to find you a solution... but it seems most of what I'm finding is along the lines of "it's a bug / it's not fixed / it should be fixed / there's no one to fix it"
<hazardz> Minecraft is a native .jar file and its the same on windows I have wine but for programs such as adobe photoshop cs5 and dreamweaver cs5 for college work.
<nafg> SIR_Taco: I appreciate it
<hazardz> @BlueKaj Minecraft is a native .jar file and its the same on windows I have wine but for programs such as adobe photoshop cs5 and dreamweaver cs5 for college work.
<BluesKaj> dinnertime ... BBL ...better stop fooling around with settings or kwin might crash again
<SIR_Taco> nafg: unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a solution that I can find (which is odd)
#kubuntu 2012-09-05
<kalib> Hello, just updated my kubuntu and now my flash stoped working.
<kalib> Any sugestion?
<kalib> I have flashplugin-installer installed
<owner_> nicksetup
<Guest27331> Anyone good with openconnect? I can connect SSL and get a valid IP on my tun0 adapter but I cant ping anything on the vpn network.
<kalib> anyone?
<kalib> Hello, just updated my kubuntu and now my flash stoped working.
<SWhetsel> apt-get update and then upgrade
<SWhetsel> maybe flash needs updated
<bejker> hello
<bejker> anybody online?
<daniel___> i'm
<bejker> hi
<daniel___> hi
<bejker> did u know something about intel graphic and just only resolutnion 640x480?
<bejker> how to change that
<bejker> -.-
<daniel___> you graphic card driver is not correct?
<bejker> i don't know
<bejker> i just instal kubuntu 12.04 lts
<bejker> and it's fuckd
<bejker> I install al of intel software frome repositories
<bejker> all my screen is display on 1/4 screen size
<daniel___> ubuntu linux include most comm driver for hardware , i think maybe your graphic card is too newer for ubuntu?
<bejker> maby too old
<daniel___> too old?
<bejker> it's old laptop
<bejker> when i have kernel 2.6.x all its work fine
<bejker> but when i upgrade for 3.x kernell all is broke
<daniel___> OK ,  i use an old laptop too
<daniel___> i receive a tips from linux says that my moden card is not installed correct and Ubuntu can search the driver for me when i install 12.04
<daniel___> do you receive the tips? appears on  the right of tops
<bejker> yes
<bejker> i dont have any of them
<zhouxiukun> Pptpd I created on Ubuntu server, how to see connected users
<bejker> so i think everything is ok
<daniel___> besides the mail icon
<bejker> i have that kind of graphic
<bejker> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<daniel___> try to find the correct driver for your graphic on inernet and install it
<bejker> zhouxiukun:  try write ps aux and check
<zhouxiukun> bejker:Specific
<jdrs> maybe this will help same card http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/intel-82845g-graphics-controller-352262/
<jdrs> uncomment that line of code
<bejker> jdrs:  but i dont have xorg.conf
<bejker> when i stop kdm/gdm
<bejker> ind type X -configure to create that i have error
<bejker> thise is my xorg.conf.0.log http://pastebin.com/3Q1yjCrk
<unheeding> can anyone tell me why my laptop stopped waking up when i open the lid?
<bejker> lid?
<unheeding> flip the screen open
<bejker> its normal?
<bejker> u need press power button
<unheeding> yeah that's what I have to do
<bejker> but thise is  normal on any laptop
<bejker> with any OS
<unheeding> in windows it wakes from sleep when i open the lid
<bejker> i dont know but my laptop is wake up when i press power button
<bejker> and it's not mather is linux, windows or something else
<bejker> if u open lid and on windows any time is wake up automatic
<bejker> try on linux check power safe mode
<nezumi_> howdy
<nezumi_> any kubuntu master here to give a hand to a newbie that LOVES kubuntu so far but fails with knowledge?
<DarthFrog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nezumi_> I dont really know how to get rid of this message: Failed to download http://ppa.launchpad.net/doctormo/wacom-plus/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<nezumi_> 404  Not Found   I tried to add wacom related ppa but god only knows what I did wrong - I am still learning. BTW - wacom tablet works perfect, just that message each time I am trying to update
<tsimpson> nezumi_: open the Muon package manager, go to Settings -> Configure Software Sources, under Other Sources look for "http://ppa.launchpad.net/doctormo/wacom-plus/ubuntu precise" and remove it. that should fix your problem
<OerHeks> indeed, https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+archive/wacom-plus has no precise packages
<nezumi_> thanks it worked out just great. Anybody knows working ppa for wacom tablet or place I can look for it?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/wacom does have precise packages .. but do you really need those, if it is working already?
<DarthFrog> nezumi_: This really is one of those times where "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" really applies.
<nezumi_> It wasnt working, I fixed it but problem is I dont remember how :D
<DarthFrog> Go on to something else.
<nezumi_> anyways last question - Not all packages could be marked for upgrade. The available upgrades may require new packages to be installed or removed. Do you want to mark upgrades that may require the installation or removal of additional packages?
<DarthFrog> Your call but most folks would probably answer yes, unless they had a good reason not to.
<OerHeks> Indeed.
<nezumi_> I have three items to be "mark additional changes" - I click ok and this thing comes back again. I would be more specyfic if I knew whats going on - all I see is that something went wrong
<nezumi_> hate to be that newbie - sorry ;)
<nezumi_> ok, I see it is updating so... lets see what will happen. I feel stupid for that last "question", forget it and thanks for help
<DarthFrog> Don't worry about it.  You'll soon have the confidence to not need hand-holding.  You'll know that time has arrived when you answer a non-trivial question from another newbie. :-)
<OerHeks> nezumi_, thank you for asking, now you can pass pn good info.
<cyt93cs_> Hi there, I am tring to use kdesrc-build (on Kubuntu) to build nepomuk-core, but I got error message about missing package: Soprano Virtuoso Backend
<cyt93cs_> After searching for a while and installed some packages, but I still cannot find which is the correct package name...
<[Relic]> is 4.9 considered pretty stable or would I be better off  waiting for when it is put into the normal repositories?
<shumski> cyt93cs_: did you compile soprano yourself, or are using kubuntu packages?
<shumski> [Relic]: what would be normal reposotories?
<[Relic]> whatever ones are installed with the normal install of 12.04, do I wait for 12.10 (figuring it would be in that version)
<cyt93cs_> shumski: I use kubuntu package: libsoprano-dev libsoprano4 soprano-daemon
<shumski> [Relic]: 4.9 will/is available in backports PPA or new Kubuntu version (12.10), not with 'plain' Kubuntu 12.04
<shumski> cyt93cs_: well, that should be OK
<shumski> cyt93cs_: do you have full log?
<cyt93cs_> shumski: sure, wait a moment
<cyt93cs_> shumski: http://paste.kde.org/544268/
<shumski> cyt93cs_: you built soprano from master branch: Found Soprano: /home/yenting/kde4/include  (found version "2.8.50"
<shumski> cyt93cs_: that's OK, but you obviously haven't build virtuoso backend
<shumski> s/build/built
<cyt93cs_> shumski: do i have to build virtuoso backend from source, or could i fullfill the dependency by installing some -dev package?
<cyt93cs_> shumski: after searching for the virtuoso keyword: I got this http://paste.kde.org/544274/
<shumski> cyt93cs_: you can with the packages you have, but you need to remove your self-compiled soprano, and then rebuild everything that got built against it
<shumski> cyt93cs_: kdelibs, etc
<cyt93cs_> shumski: thanks for the information. I will try to remove the soprano from .kdesrc-buildrc, and rebuild again.
<shumski> cyt93cs_: or you can build soprano, but with virtuoso backend
<shumski> cyt93cs_: you need unixodbc-dev for that to build
<cyt93cs_> shumski: thank you very much! build time!
<shumski> cyt93cs_: no problem ;-)
<shumski> cyt93cs_: it needs to look like this http://paste.kde.org/544286/ (for virtuso backend to get built)
<nezumi_> whats "AkonadiTray"
<nezumi_> ok I got what is it but is it have to be ON? It says that Akonadi server has been stopped..
<Thecaptain2000> hi. the graphic login is broken on my system,  to get to use it I need to ask for console login and , once logged in do startx. Is there a way to "reinstall" the graphic login option?
<Smurphy> you need to install the kdm part ?
<Thecaptain2000> not sure, the symptom is the one I described
<Thecaptain2000> if that were the case, how do I do it?
<Smurphy> Check out if kdm is running: $ ps auxw | grep kdm
<Smurphy> should return you that the process kdm is running.
<Smurphy> If it is not running - it could be it is not running/installed.
<Smurphy> To install it, in a console type: sudo apt-get install kdm
<Thecaptain2000> kdm is already the newest version.
<Thecaptain2000> is there a way to force a re-install?
<Thecaptain2000> what happens, to be precise is if I try to log in graphi9cally, something happen, like a terminal windows appear and then I am back at the graphical prompt
<Thecaptain2000> sorry I had to be more specific
<Thecaptain2000> to begin with
<ussher_> Thecaptain2000:  I had a similar issue a while back, tried to find the solution in the logs but cant, so from memory.  there were 2 kdm's in the startup one was from trinity which i never fully got installed or rid of.  remebber having to choose the right kdm from a menu
<Thecaptain2000> ussher_: tx I will have a look
<ussher_> sorry its not a very good explanation.
<Thecaptain2000> althought I never had trinity on my system
<ussher_> that was me getting annoyed with the activities cashews.  wanted to go back to simpler stuff.
<ussher_> just a thought though.  the graphical login might be configured to point to he wrong place.  I had to change shells start kdm then come back to the normal one and the desktop ran.
<ussher_> when i do 'history' it only shows me back to the 800's  if you know a way to get older history, perhaps the commands are back then?
<Smurphy> TheAncientGoat: you sure that s the issue ?
<lllinux> Hello, how do I edit the colour of the window panel (bottom panel). It's slightly transparent as default, and doesn't go well with my desktop background.
<Tm_T> lllinux: that comes from plasma theme, you can configure it from system settings -> Workspace Appearance -> Desktop Theme
<ruedii> Hello, I somehow lost my grub installation.  I was wondering if anyone knew how to reinstall it from the livecd
<monkeyjuice> http://www.webtechquery.com/index.php/2010/04/install-grub2-from-live-cd/
<monkeyjuice> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing here is another
<ruedii> It seems to fail with "Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables"
<ruedii> The problem is clearly that there are some missing steps in the guide, becuase I'm running UEFI.  I need to have instructions for a UEFI system.
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<llb608> 有人？
<llb608> hi
<BluesKaj> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<mime> hello ppl, im configuring a config file were they need the acpi cpu temp, but the file were it should be readed, i dont know were it is, any help? thnx
<BluesKaj> mime, which config file ?
<Riddell> find /sys/ -name temp   maybe
<mime> one from another wm, but should be found in the tree. is a fvwm-crystal one, with default acpi recipe
<mime> Riddell, i type that u said in konsole, but says permission denied, and added to the script, it just still the ''?'' sign wre temperature should be
<mime> i get that in konsole after i type that in :   /sys/devices/virtual/thermal/thermal_zone1/temp
<Riddell> mime: I don't know I'm afraid, time to resort to google or mailing lists
<mime> yes, im tired of doing it, is that the old recipe links to an old temp archive wich points to another
<mime> thnx anyway
<Pici> mime: You can also try asking in #ubuntu, as the problem is likely not confined to just Kubuntu
<mime> ok
<mime> i cant believe no one had this problem with the popular default acpi recipe
<markit> hi, I want to upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04, I've updated the system 11.04, then rebooted , then alt+f2 and enter "update-manager -d" but seems that the command is not present
<markit> even if Iì've the update-manager-core and -kde installed
<markit> what is wrong?
<tsimpson> markit: upgrade instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu
<tsimpson> rather https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu/10.04LTS (for LTS->LTS)
<markit> tsimpson: thanks, I did with update-manager last time though
<tsimpson> the upgrade software changed in the meantime
<markit> I also disabled the upgrade, so now is not able to find the new version
<markit> (I did not to scare the users abut updates)
<BluesKaj> just enable it
<markit> BluesKaj: everything seems ok, I've enabled in muon the check for lts, also for every one... but seems not to find any update
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<markit> I tried do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d
<markit> but says "no update available"
<markit> OK
<markit> now works, maybe I tried before enabling check in moun
<markit> BluesKaj: thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> markit, why the "-m desktop -f kde"
<BluesKaj> ?
<markit> I've no idea, I've found googling that your line is for servers, and for desktop you need to specify those two params
<markit> also here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu that you gave me
<markit> at step 6 you see the screen shot
<markit> about what is really doing
<BluesKaj> really ? I've used the  sudo do-release-upgrade -d, several times without a problem for my desktop
<markit> well, now that you know, things will break soon ;P
<markit> mmm I've some scaring error messages on the terminal, I do cross my fingers
<BluesKaj> markit, my upgrade went very smoothly from 11.10 to 12.04
<markit> but I did sudo -s
<markit> and then the command
<markit> instead of sudo command
<BluesKaj> ahh root
<markit> yep
<markit> better abort the upgrade?
<BluesKaj> dunno, never tried it with sudo -s
<markit> mm same errors, so maybe did not minded
<markit> (about /var/cache/kdecache-user being own by uid 0 instead of 1000)
<BluesKaj> markit, yeah , I've seen that error , just ignore it
<markit> there is also a "mirror not found"
<markit> I close my eyes also ;P
<BluesKaj> heh
<flametai1> So can somebody enlighten me?
<flametai1> I'm debating on whether I want to use Gnome or KDE, would anyone be willing to explain to me why KDE would be better than Gnome?
<hateball> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DarthFrog> KDE is much more configurable than GNOME, much more a power users environment.
<DarthFrog> GNOME is for those who don't care about such things.
<BluesKaj> flametai1, you have to try it first . altho if you're coming over from windows, then it's more familiar
<Smurphy> GNOME is for those who want someone to tell them what and how to do it :)
<tsimpson> try both, see what you like
<BluesKaj> flametai1, and DarthFrog and Smurphy are correct
<tsimpson> choice and all that :)
<flametai1> I understand it's more familiar but I prefer the look of Gnome but like some of the features in KDE lol
<flametai1> It's such a difficult choice.
<DarthFrog> But not a permanent one.  Spend time in both environments and see which one works best for you.
<tsimpson> well there's nothing stopping you from using GNOME/Gtk apps in KDE, or KDE/Qt apps in GNOME
<tsimpson> mix and match what you like
<BluesKaj> flametai1, oh , you like animations and cartoons :)
<BluesKaj> just my opinion of course ...the gnome/unity "look" never appealed to me , all that brown and orange etc
<BluesKaj> but kde is way more configurable in practically every way , which is the most important aspect, flametai1
<tsimpson> it's worth noting that you can make KDE look like GNOME or Unity without too much hassle
<DarthFrog> Also, it seems that the KDE developers are more interested in extending the capabilities of the desktop metaphor to further empower their users.  GNOME, on the other hand, seems determined to reduce the desktop choices to a simple turning on or off of your computer.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, using the MS psychology ..dumb it down for the masses
<DarthFrog> Well, it worked for them in the past.  :-)  Apple did it better, though.
<xmfs> hello
<xmfs> where i can find a .deb for kopete-xfire?
<equex> i don't mind dumbing things down for the masses, but there should be an 'expert mode' switch that is easy to find. as much as 'classic' desktops needs experts to use them.. i know plenty of noncomputer people who has stumbled across ubuntu 8,9 and 10 that uses it as if it were windows
<DarthFrog> equex: Hey, if it works for them, so much the better.
<BluesKaj> xmfs, http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Xfire+for+Kopete+%28kopete-xfire%29?content=124073
<xmfs> BluesKaj, thankyou but i was not able to compile the source :/
<BluesKaj> xmfs, it's aplugin so i doubt there's a deb
<xmfs> BluesKaj, but there are no binaries for download
<BluesKaj> xmfs, did you install build-essential for compiling apps from source ?
<OerHeks> xmfs, looking easy > http://code.google.com/p/kopete-xfire/wiki/CompilingFromSource
<xmfs> i have cmake und gcc installed
<DarthFrog> not good enough.
<DarthFrog> You need to install build-essential.
<xmfs> ok, i try it :-)
<xmfs> http://pastebin.com/8VAExeL4
<BluesKaj> xmfs, did yo lok at the readme and the install textfiles included with the app ? ..you need to make a dir first before make install
<BluesKaj> lool
<BluesKaj> oops look at
<tsimpson> xmfs: that appears to be a bug in the code, http://code.google.com/p/kopete-xfire/issues/detail?id=4
<tsimpson> if you look at the "make-tarball.txt" attachment, the output matches yours
<xmfs> ok, so i try the good old method :)
<sponk> hi
<harry_> I have Kubuntu 11.04 and Firefox 15.0. I have a continuous problem with the adobe flash player plugin only working on some you tube videos . How can I fix this problem?
<harry_> has anyone had the same problem that I have with adobe flash plugin not working on several websites and then working on others? I have tried just about every suggestion  with out much success!
<ken_> I have an annoying problem... My wireless connection keeps resetting... Any idea how to fi this?
<jupp> tach primatenpartei äh tschuld piratenpartei!
<jupp> sind piraten anwesend?
<Smurphy> piraten ? Wasndas ?
<markit> I'm upgrading from 11.04 to 12.04, the installer is still at "onfiguring update-notifier-common", I think is in stall, or is asking for something but I can't see the question
<markit> how can I solve this?
<markit> maybe it found that I've changed some config and, if it were an apt-get upgrade, would ask if keep the customized values or override with distro ones
<markit> (Is just my guess)
<markit> boh, seems is stuck in download ms fonst from source forge
<markit> ok, now graphically asked me about that configuration! took a LOT of time
<BluesKaj> mmark  if you've edited some files in nano or vi like sudoers then you 'll be asked to either keep the edited file or let the new one overwrite it ..I usually keep the file , by saying No to the default over write
<markit> mmm in this other pc seems that wants to advance me from 11.04 to 11.10, not 12.04!
<markit> BluesKaj: I know, but was tuck for 1 hour or maybe more
<BluesKaj> 11.04 to 11.10 is the logical step
<markit> BluesKaj: urgh, but the other identical pc went to 12.04
<markit> or I was so dumb that I installed one with 10.04 and the other with 11.10 without noticing?
 * markit thinks everything is possible
<markit> BluesKaj: do you mean that if I want to go for 12.04, I have to pass to 11.10 and then go to 12.04?
<genii-around> markit: LTS versions can go straight to the next available LTS version eg: 8.04 can go straight to 10.04, 10.04 can go straight to 12.04. But intermediate versions must do the incremental route.
<markit> genii-around: ah! so in the other PC I did a double update
<markit> (was interrupted by a electricity blackout... so maybe when I re-run the program did the second step)
<markit> mm  but I'm on natty, isnt't 11.10?
<markit> so it wants to go from 11.10 to... 11.10
<markit> ok, natty is 11.04
 * markit too tired
<BluesKaj> ok , bbiab ...mail lady just filled my postbox
 * monkeyjuice sent BluesKaj all his bill too
<BluesKaj> heh monkeyjuice no bills , just junkmail and flyers
<monkeyjuice> BluesKaj:  cant get network folder to work again thru ssh   i can ssh in terminal but not make folder ?
<monkeyjuice> nm hmmm got it work , whats the fish protocol?
<dahlia> I want to install latest nvidia driver but it says I need to exit the X server first. How do I do that?
<Smurphy> dahlia: <alt>-F1
<dahlia> ty
<Smurphy> then you are at a console. To go back to X - <alt>-F7
<Smurphy> Sorry - from within X: <Ctrl>-<alt>-F1
<Smurphy> Fropm the console: <alt>-F7
<BluesKaj> !fish | monkeyjuice
<dahlia> I did that but it still says the x server is running
<dahlia> I need to kill it completely I think
<monkeyjuice> sftp protocol did not work BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, what error , are you getting with ssh ?
<monkeyjuice> Unable to connect to server.  Please check your settings and try again.
<monkeyjuice> change protocol from sftp to fish and it works?
<monkeyjuice> just dontknow what fish is
<monkeyjuice> funny sftp works in terminal
<BluesKaj> !info fish
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.1-2 (precise), package size 786 kB, installed size 3840 kB
<monkeyjuice> well it works ;) just dont know why sftp dont oh well
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, what are you trying to do with sftp ?
<monkeyjuice> its the protocol the network folder trys to use and fails
<monkeyjuice> change the protocol to fish and it works thats all
<BluesKaj> yeah , I used ssh in the terminal and found it easier with X forwarding
<monkeyjuice> how do you use x forwarding
<monkeyjuice> ssh -x name@ip
<BluesKaj> yup
<goodtime> anyone remeber the name of that movie were john travolta and holly berry and that dude who plays wolverine is a hacker?
<goodtime> anyone remember/
<goodtime> ??
<BluesKaj> goodtime, this isn't the chat to ask that question
<BluesKaj> try a movie chat
<goodtime> ok ty
<goodtime> anyone know wy dolphin file manager has a way of the trash disapearing?
<goodtime> why*
<goodtime> should i just remove it and reinstall it?
<goodtime> i have midnight commander to delete but dolphin cannot and it says the trash is full but it is nowere tobe found
<TheLordOfTime> goodtime:  check in ~/.trash ?
<TheLordOfTime> did you check*
<goodtime> yes
<goodtime> its not there
<goodtime> trash has disappeared
<yofel> it should be ~/.local/share/Trash
<goodtime> i know,its just gone
<yofel> what does dolphin say in the trash settings?
<goodtime> i did a install of kubuntu on my little notebook and the samething happened
<goodtime> the trash is gone
<goodtime> disappeard
<yofel> right, but in dolphin Settings->configure dolphin... -> Trash
<goodtime> nowere tobe found ok
<goodtime> ill try that yofel
<goodtime> yeah it just gone
<goodtime> it's*
<goodtime> wtf
<BluesKaj> goodtime, did you look in the panel widgets
<goodtime> nope hangon
<goodtime> heh yeah its gone
<goodtime> im kinda affraid to uninstall it
<goodtime> i didi alot of work on this os
<BluesKaj> type trash in the add widget search
<goodtime> ok
<BluesKaj> or in krunner
<goodtime> ok found it there
<goodtime> ty
<goodtime> :)
<goodtime> and its fixed
<BluesKaj> yw
<goodtime> sweet
<goodtime> ty very much
<BluesKaj> you shgould be able to configure it in krunner as well , add it to dolphin etc
<goodtime> hmmm nice
<goodtime> yeah ive finaly found the linux os i like
<goodtime> and kubuntu is it
<goodtime> the gui is cool
<kylie> Shell scripting question?
<goodtime> runs real smooth on this pc too
<goodtime> snappy
<BluesKaj> welcome to the kubuntu realm :)
<goodtime> ty :)
<goodtime> i like the client for irc too
<goodtime> konversation
<yofel> kylie: go ahead, someone will answer if they can help you
<kylie> It's pretty basic, this is my first project ever.
<goodtime> yes we will kylie
<kylie> When appending two files together from separate directories
<goodtime> and
<goodtime> ........
<BluesKaj> konversation is easy to use and configure ...I still use it despite the move to quassel , which is ok but not exactly eye candy
<kylie> I run the code, which looks like so: http://pastie.org/4669669
<goodtime> try cd next
<kylie> I get an error that states
<yofel> that'll just create kopies of the files from dir1 in dir2
<kylie> "dir2/dir1/uninteresting.txt: No such file or directory"
<goodtime> try cd /"change directory
<kylie> to where? I'm in the directory that holds both dir1 and dir2.
<goodtime> cd
<goodtime> dir
<goodtime> cd then dir
<yofel> if you glob for "dir1/*" then f will be dir1/file1, dir1/file2, dir1/file3, etc...
<kylie> so, just shave the "dir1/*" away?
<yofel> thus dir2/$f -> dir2/dir1/fileX
<goodtime> wouldnt hurt kylie
<goodtime> yofel: is right
<kylie> That is what I was trying to understand, thanks.
<goodtime> np
<yofel> you could use $(basename $f) which should just leave the filename
<goodtime> hmmm nice
<kylie> in place of f?
<yofel> in place of f yes
<kylie> hmm, intruiging.
<kylie> This is all still a little confusing, but I'll try to work through it now. :P
<kylie> Thanks~
<goodtime> http://khanacademy.desk.com/
<goodtime> this is soooo cool
<BarkingFish> Evening all :)
<kylie> Hallo
<BluesKaj> hey BarkingFish:)
<BluesKaj> hi kylie
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, how did your test go ?
<BarkingFish> won't know until friday :)
<kylie> What sort of test?
<BarkingFish> medical examination :)
<kylie> Ahh~
 * BluesKaj stays away from doctors ...they want to medicate me for no reason except my age ..."you don't take meds ?" they say to me in disbelief ,I just shake my head ..I don't go looking for something I don't need
<kylie> It's like doctors get paid to perscribe medication.
<BluesKaj> Canadian doctors don't overprescribe like American doictors , but they're getting closer
<BluesKaj> distributors for big pharma
<Smo_> howdy, how is everyone on this fine day
<Smo_> no? ok
<kylie> Befuddled?
<BluesKaj> t-storms here atm ...no BBQ today
<Smo_> why are you befuddled kylie
<kylie> Why should I prefer to use Bash scripting over Python?
<Smo_> it depends on what you are writing
<kylie> I'm aware.
<Smo_> what are you trying to make?
<kylie> A script that takes two directories with files of the same names and append said similar named files atop of another and put it into a new directory.
<Smo_> python
<kylie> I want to.
<kylie> I love python, but I have to learn Bash
<Smo_> im taking a class on bash
<kylie> oh?
<Smo_> i have a class in 3 hours actually
<kylie> Mind helping me with two lines of code I can't figure out
<kylie> TWO LINES.
<Smo_> sure
<kylie> TWO.
<kylie> othanks. :x
<FloodBotK1> kylie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kylie> I usually do.
<kylie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187823/
<kylie> Sorry, meant to only do 16 & 17
<kylie> I asked for help earlier, but I didn't have time to clear up my issue before
<Smo_> whats the error
<Smo_> like what is the problem
<kylie> Sorry
<kylie> At like 16 & 17, the script is supposed to take files from dir1 and append them over to dir2
<kylie> but for some reason
<kylie> it keeps looking for a directory called dir2/dir1
<Smo_> hmm
<kylie> instead of transferring things from dir2 to dir1
<Smo_> i got this, gimme a second
<kylie> Aight?
<Smo_> so it cant find directory dir2? you have no path for it yeah? put tilde slash, i think
<Smo_> or ./
<kylie> Hmm, that might work.
<kylie> Let's se.
<Smo_> OH
<Smo_> #!/bin/bash
<Smo_> derp
<kylie> OH FML.
<yofel> kylie: you misunderstood me, basename belongs in line 17, not 16
<kylie> I fixed it
<kylie> one moment
<kylie> Allow me to show you
<kylie> http://pastie.org/4670249
<yofel> yeah, that'll work
<kylie> Lemme try it.
<yofel> now the question is what you are trying to do
<kylie> Hmm
<yofel> as here you might as well use cp instead of cat
<kylie> I need to append files of the same name from different directories together
<kylie> And now I got this error
<kylie> cat: dir1/dir1: No such file or directory
<Smo_> you put #!/bin/bash?
<kylie> Yes.
<kylie> the hell happened to my code
<Smo_> did you give dir2 a path?
<kylie> uno momento
<yofel> looks like dir1 has no contents
<kylie> dir1 does have contents
<kylie> they are unzipped and I look and they are there and aaahhh
<Smo_> if you were using python it would tell you exactly what you are doing wrong
<Smo_> just putting that out there
<kylie> I know
<kylie> Python
<kylie> would be so much easier for me
<CannedOwl> now this program isn't confusing at all...
<kylie> Mine?
<kylie> It's my first, and I'm very befuddled.
<kylie> I think it shows through.
<CannedOwl> ?
<kylie> NVM.
<CannedOwl> Confusion abound with me
<kylie> What program?
<CannedOwl> Quassel
<kylie> So much confusion in you?
<CannedOwl> Yes
<CannedOwl> Is there anyone here that can help me out with something?
<BluesKaj> CannedOwl, ask away
<BarkingFish> CannedOwl, sure. What do you need?
<CannedOwl> I am a new Kubuntu user, so I was trying to install 12.04.1 on my desktop.
<CannedOwl> The problem is, it doesn't boot from the cd
<CannedOwl> unless I do the NoModeSet thing.  I think it might have something to do with drivers for my graphics card (GTX 550 Ti)
<CannedOwl> And when I look for different drivers, I can't find anything.  Someone suggested that I look into the Additional drivers area, but nothing comes up.
<BarkingFish> That's quite possible.  When you get to booting, before you actually start to boot, try this - press escape to get to the grub menu, then press e to edit the entry you're booting.
<BluesKaj> CannedOwl, that's an ATI card , correct ?
<CannedOwl> No, nVidia
<BluesKaj> oh
<BarkingFish> I changed a couple of things in my boot setting, which seemed to help - I switched off the splash, set a verbose boot, and set noplymouth too.  The boot started working after that.
<BarkingFish> basically, what I run now is a boot with no logo, text only, and it proceeds to pass into kde without incident.
<CannedOwl> OK, I'll try that.  I wanted to know because I don't want to physically install it if it won't work.  It installed without a hitch on my laptop though...
<BluesKaj> CannedOwl, odd that the there aren't any additional drivers for that nvidia card ..., alt+rf2 , then type jockey
<BluesKaj> alt +f2
<BarkingFish> the options you need to set are  nosplash  verbose  noplymouth   which may just do the trick for you, you will see a couple of entries in the boot line regarding a splash and plymouth, so either edit them to what I suggested, or remove them and type the extra bits in
<CannedOwl> I didn't see any..
<CannedOwl> OK then
<BarkingFish> you could also add nomodeset to the boot line too
<CannedOwl> It booted when I did nomodeset, but the resolution was stuck at 1024x768 I believe
<CannedOwl> and saw no options ofr 1600x900
<CannedOwl> Thanks for the help, I'll try that once I copy that down onto my laptop
<BarkingFish> CannedOwl, i'm pretty sure you can edit your grub config to add those lines in at boot, so you don't have to edit the boot line everytime you start up, but I can't recall how - it's a long time since I did mine :)
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, any ideas?
<CannedOwl> Also, where might I find proper nVidia drivers after I install Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> CannedOwl, run , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , in a terminal. then reboot ...if you don't have any luck . follow BarkingFish's sugestions , that graphics card should work withe nvidia-current driver , since nvidai lists the same driver for linux on it's site
<CannedOwl> hmm... I remember trying that when I was booting from the CD.  I'll do that once it gets installed
<CannedOwl> now I shall log on with my laptop
<BluesKaj> CannedOwl, no need to reinstall the OS
<CannedOwl> okay then
<BluesKaj> just run the nvidia install c9ommand and reboot
<CannedOwl> alright then
<BluesKaj> oh wel
<BluesKaj> ok good
<CannedOwl> I'll get the thing on there and come back if I have any other questions.  Thanks for the help!
<BluesKaj> BBL ..dinnertime
#kubuntu 2012-09-06
<osinclair_> morning, anyone knows when 4.9.1 might hit kubuntu-backports?
<osinclair_> morning where I am, that is...
<lordievader> Morning kubuntu.
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> hallo, here....
<lordievader> Hey ALS-IT-NET-PC, how are you?
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> Thank You.  All Good.
<lordievader> :)
<shadeslayer> osinclair_: we're working on it
<shadeslayer> probably next week or sth
<shadeslayer> though can't really gurantee a exact date tbh
<osinclair_> shadeslayer_ thanks good to know
<Guest75738> hi i hope someone can help. I'm moving house so o2 have given me a mobile dongle while my broadband moves. However I can't get it working. Network manager detects it and it comes up with all the defaults etc but it won't connect. It should be prepaid or pay as you go, but on selecting all different contract/pay types and trying to connect the authorisation screen just pops back up again. Can anyone please help?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<velho> hey BlaXpirit
<velho> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi velho
<velho> BluesKaj, kubuntu user how many years?
<BluesKaj> 6 or so , velho
<BluesKaj> as a regular user ... I did start with linux about 8 yrs ago
<velho> BluesKaj, my interest started more then 10 years ago (gosh, how many time!) but I just became an OFFICIAL ubuntu user THIS WEEK :D
<BluesKaj> velho,  "official" , ok what's your definition ?
<velho> BlaXpirit, I mean I'm finally becaming a true user
<BlaXpirit> oh come on, improve your aiming skills
<velho> BlaXpirit, sorry, it was not for you
<BlaXpirit> but i know
<velho> BluesKaj, I mean I'm finally becaming a true user
<velho> BluesKaj, I must use Windows, but for the everyda stuff, I'm converting to linux
<BlaXpirit> pro tip: go though all the settings. (if you're using KDE, of course)
<BluesKaj> yes , velho  a lot of us have to use windows , such a shame
<velho> BlaXpirit, "aiming skils"? was that message for me?
<BlaXpirit> yes, it's quite obvious that you missed BluesKaj and hit me, but no problem
<velho> BlaXpirit, BluesKaj I'm using ubuntu, not KDE. I like KDE more, but I'm giving gnome a try
<BlaXpirit> well it's a Kubuntu channel... that's for KDE
<velho> BlaXpirit, I made that mistake twice. will not happen again, I'm sorry
<BlaXpirit> (i think so)
<BluesKaj> gnome is ok , but I prefer kde ,, it's much more configurable , and I like the 'look' much more
<velho> BlaXpirit, yes. KDE= Kubunto Gnome= Ubuntu XDE=Xubuntu
<BlaXpirit> yes, yes, i know, i'm just not sure about the channels
<velho> BluesKaj, KDE is more like windows
<velho> can I have Ubuntu and Kubuntu installed, with no compatibility problems?
<BlaXpirit> i'm afraid that's impossible without any consequences at all
<BluesKaj> I'm on W7 atm , updating , but dunno how long this install is going to be here , I don't use for anything so far
<BlaXpirit> well, once we have Steam on Linux, Adobe will be the main problem
<BluesKaj> Thinking of using this drive for an experimental OS , but I haven't found one that interests me yet
<BlaXpirit> just use virtual machines...
<velho> BluesKaj, if you don't use Windws for anything, why  installing it?
<mc_monti> velho: Ubuntu and Kubuntu? Why don't you just install both desktop managers: KDE and maybe Unity or Gnome?
<BluesKaj> I was going to join netflix , but the movies they have don't appeal to me much (wife and I are older and retired) , there isn't much there of interest to us.
<BlaXpirit> it seems like no good movies are released at all
<BlaXpirit> i wouldn't even want to watch the modern movies even for free, and to pay for them...
<BluesKaj> ok ,back to kubuntu ...see you in a bit
<francesco_> kde 4.9 su kubuntu 12.04, ci sarà nei repo ufficiali?
<BlaXpirit> already is for a long time
<BlaXpirit> francesco_, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<BlaXpirit> it's even in the channel topic -_-
<francesco_> i must add this ppa:ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<BlaXpirit> yes. it won't be added to the default 12.04 repositories, i think
<francesco_> ok...thnaks.bb
<velho> mc_monti, that's what I meant! can I do that without having to install all the progs again?
<velho> mc_monti, just changing desktop managers inside the same system?
<BlaXpirit> well you can install both environments at once and select which one you want to use during login
<BlaXpirit> it's about as easy as installing applications in the package manager
<mc_monti> You can choose, either to install the whole package with all programs or just kde.
<mc_monti> if you have an existing Ubuntu installation just add the package kde-standard
<mc_monti> if you want all the software that comes with a normal kubuntu installation, install the package kubuntu-desktop
<BlaXpirit> but it does install a lot of applications
<mc_monti> No, kde-standard is pretty much only the desktop manager
<mc_monti> but you are right concerning the kubuntu-desktop
<BlaXpirit> kde-standard has Ark, Dragon Player, Gwenview, Juk, Kate, KCalc, KMail, Akregator, KAddressBook, Kopete, Okular
<BlaXpirit> maybe even more than Kubuntu
<BlaXpirit> kde-plasma-desktop is the minimal thing probably
<blub__> b
<blub__> 'b
<Rosbuntu> im using kubuntu
<Rosbuntu> but i cant write bangla in libre office
<Rosbuntu> though i have bangla font installed in it. it shows !
<Rosbuntu> any suggestion?
<phiscribe> hey, im looking at the Theme tab in on the Login Screen in System Settings.  It lists Ariya as the only theme.  I can click the Get New Themes at the bottom, which I have.  I can download themes, but none show in the list of available themes?  What gives? On the window where you download theme, they will show as installed.
<phiscribe> eh i found it, have to run systemsettings with root priv
<monkeyjuice> ok screen keeps going black and i cant find it to stop it
<monkeyjuice> 12.04
<monkeyjuice> looked in powermanagement    , screensaver, hmmmm
<phiscribe> monkeyjuice: sure its not hardware? i got an lcd that does that, it gets warmed up and just blanks, no matter the os, guess im monitor shoping soon
<phiscribe> or maybe a refresh rate it doesnt like?
<ircyop> Hey, when I put my laptop to sleep and press a button on my keyboard, instead of the session resuming the computer just goes thorugh the boot process
<monkeyjuice> just tryed xset s noblank   will see
<BluesKaj> ircyop, how big is you swap partition compared to your RAM
<ircyop> 4 gigs of swap
<ircyop> 4 gigs of ram
<ircyop> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> ircyop, make sure swap is at least 512 mb larger than your RAM
<ircyop> Oh okay, this is how it was set automatically
<ircyop> by Kubuntu
<ircyop> through the install BluesKaj
<BluesKaj>  I was lectured on that already once today , bt someone who seems to know
<BluesKaj> by
<ircyop> ah okat
<ircyop> It seems strange that Kubuntu's auto installl wouldn't do that automatically
<BluesKaj> ircyop, I've never used the auto-install method , I always use the manual , and I preset the the partitions beforehand ..the rule was,  swap =1.5XRAM
<ircyop> When I was using gentoo the rule was 2x BluesKaj.  So my bad
<BluesKaj> nothing "bad" about it , as long as it's somewhat larger
<monkeyjuice> na its still going black ;(
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, I set scrnsaver and power mngmnt dim to 180 mins , but the scrn still goes dark after not moving the mouse or using the KB after 15
<lordievader> Good evening
<BluesKaj> afternoon
<Guest23518> help! kubuntu 12.04.1 ubiquiti doesn't see any disk :( but fdisk do
<Guest23518> i can't install :(
<Guest23518> in fdisk i can do everything with disk
<[Raiden]> try testdist to fix.
<[Raiden]> testdisk
<Guest23518> Disk is good :P
<BluesKaj> Guest23518, is the disk formatted ?
<[Raiden]> partition table may be not good
<Guest23518> beacuse there is 2 other systems :P
<Guest23518> fdisk > o > w
<Guest23518> i did
<Guest23518> and then restart computetr
<Guest23518> computer*
<Guest23518> there was*
<monkeyjuice> how many partitions are on the hard drive
<BluesKaj> Guest23518, if you have 4 primary partitions , in cluding swap then you can't install unless you make one of them an extended
<Guest23518> http://paste.kde.org/545048/
<Guest23518> thats how look disk at now
<BluesKaj> you haven't finished editing the partition table Guest23518 , until you do , nothing will install
<Guest23518> no?
<[Raiden]> I met with the fact that, after a third-party partitioning software, the installer does not see the partitions. After checking in testdisk everything is ок (google translate:))
<BluesKaj> I suggest you check your partitions with gparted live cd and make sure they are still ok , and that your data is still intact
<BluesKaj> Guest23518, ^
<Guest23518> in gparted can i create partition with 32GiB Gibibyte?
<BluesKaj> yes , if your partition table allows it
<Guest23518> fdisk allows it ;) i always make partitions in fdisk, but this is first time when kubuntu wanna something else ... :/
<Guest23518> and only kubuntu.
<Guest23518> i checked partition tabke in gparted. everythind is OK
<BluesKaj> the kubuntu installer has a partitioner that can check and make / or /home partitions if there's room for another primary
<Guest23518> whole disk is empty
<Guest23518> he can see only my pendrive
<BluesKaj> your partition table is waiting for a change , that change must be finished
<Guest23518> how do that?
<BluesKaj> whatever you treid to do didn't finish
<Guest23518> even partprobe says 'good'
<BluesKaj> if your whole disk is empty then just make a new parttion table
<Guest23518> there is new msdos partition table\
<BluesKaj> well , your paste shows that the table is altered
<Guest23518> and then "Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
<Guest23518> Syncing disks."
<Guest23518> and when i enter fdisk, new partition table is ready
<Deet`> i have a external drive that failed while loaded in windows xp (fell over, usb port broke). got a new enclosure for it, can access it on windows 7 or xp. would kubuntu be able to mount it?
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<Deet`> is it worth getting a live disk and trying it out?
 * Deet` would have a mac book linux if he could get the usb wifi to work :/
<BluesKaj> Deet`, yes kubuntu live can mount it
<BluesKaj> dinnertime bbl...gotta bBQ
 * monkeyjuice likes his steak rare
<Deet`> sweet *downloads*
<Riddell> beta 1 is out! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.10-beta-1
<userkubuntu> hello all
<userkubuntu> have spanish kubuntu?
<userkubuntu> ok, kubuntu-es ty all
<userkubuntu> guys, kde 4.9 is a stable version?
<userkubuntu> not, not is a stable, its 4,8.4 grrr
<tsimpson> the latest stable version is 4.9.1 that was released on Tuesday
<userkubuntu> i have a 4.9.0 but have many problems
<userkubuntu> 64 bits
<userkubuntu> i change 32 bits (perfect) to 64 bits and have many errors
<userkubuntu> one in the start, other in preferences button...
<userkubuntu> and only have 2 days working
<lewis1711> greetings. is there a way to switch off the animation when you switch desktops? :)
<tsimpson> userkubuntu: if you find bugs, you should see if they are already reported or report them yourself at https://bugs.kde.org/
<userkubuntu> the bugs are reported, not are only me :(
<lewis1711> internet tells me desktop activity settings might control it
<userkubuntu> the animation to switch desktops? i think in preference have an option to change: in desktop efects (efectos de escritorio in spanish)
<lewis1711> userkubuntu: right you are, thankyou :)
<lewis1711> (though, now that I am there the cube is very tempting lol)
<SIR_Taco> it's not yet talk like a pirate daaay... yaaaar
#kubuntu 2012-09-07
<unheeding> okay, KDE is the best desktop
<unheeding> most mature
<Schrodinger`Cat> :)
<unheeding> it Just Works
<Schrodinger`Cat> and apt-get aptitude RoX
<Schrodinger`Cat> i have to plan to get kubuntu
<SIR_Taco> Schrodinger`Cat: are you alive or dead?
<Schrodinger`Cat> SIR_Taco: ^^ im a little bit intricated now...
<SIR_Taco> No.....nope...sorry... the correct answer was: "yes" ;)
<Schrodinger`Cat> kubuntu is not anymore pay by canonical ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> but still using official ubuntu repos ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> (sorry for my english)
<Schrodinger`Cat> i try my best, but im french and my english skills are low
<SIR_Taco> Schrodinger`Cat: I believe there weren't many paid by Canonical to begin with...
<Schrodinger`Cat> ok
<Schrodinger`Cat> so... Kubuntu is not dead ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> i hope so much
<[Raiden]> not dead! )
<Schrodinger`Cat> it was my first distro linux :)
<SIR_Taco> pas de soucis mon ami
<Schrodinger`Cat> there isnt any french chan for kubuntu ? i try #kubuntu-fr but i have been redirected on #ubuntu-fr
<SIR_Taco> Schrodinger`Cat: it would seem that that's the only French one
<Schrodinger`Cat> thanks SIR_Taco
<SIR_Taco> Schrodinger`Cat: soyez le bienvenu
<Schrodinger`Cat> merci bien SIR_Taco
<Schrodinger`Cat> keeping an /home made with archlinux, on a new Kubuntu, not a good idea?
<SIR_Taco> Schrodinger`Cat: it shouldn't cause problems
<Schrodinger`Cat> thanks
<Schrodinger`Cat> whitout any trolling, im thinnking about pro/cons for choosing kubuntu or opensuse
<Schrodinger`Cat> what is the avantages of kuubntu, please?
<SIR_Taco> Schrodinger`Cat: I'm not entirely sure. I haven't used Suse in about 10 years
<phunyguy> I am having a hard time trying to get my iphone to be seen by anything except dolphin to read the music on it.. are iphone 4s currently supported for anything yet in Kubuntu? or just Ubuntu? (works there)
<Deet`> ok, i am attempting to recover 2 external hard drives that were damaged while loged in to windows. both have new enclosures and cannot be accessed by windows.
<Deet`> i am currently inside a live disk Kubuntu 12.04, pluged in the first hard drive but i cant seem to locate it :/
<Deet`> any know how i might find the drive?
<Deet`> ok, i got  lsusb to admit one drive exists, but it just shows me an IDE/SATA adapter. i can't seem to locate an actual drive
<kubuntu_> ....
<kubuntu_> infernal contraption
<SIR_Taco> oh, right, that was the other onee
<kubuntu_> ....
<kubuntu_> this is why i hate quassel
<SIR_Taco> much better
<Deet`> so did i miss anyone answering me due to mystical disconnests?
<Deet`> disconnects*
<SIR_Taco> Deet`: USB or ESATA?
<kubuntu__> its a USB enclosure. one is USB 2.0, the other 3.0
<kubuntu__> why does it say my nick is deet next to my chat bar, but show kubuntu__ when i post
<Deet`> crap i hate this program D:
<Deet`> ahem, SIR_Taco, USB enclosures
<SIR_Taco> anyway....
<Deet`> the 3.0 unit does not show up on my lsusb list at all :/
<SIR_Taco> they don't show up hardwired in? (ie through sata or ide?)
<Deet`> the usb 2.0 unit shows an IDE/SATA device. lemme plug that on back in
<Deet`> http://pastebin.com/4JLLRnLh
<SIR_Taco> Deet`: but can you take thee drive out and plug it in to a SATA cable?
<Deet`> i don't have that capability. working with a netbook with a live disk., none of my desktops have SATA connections
<SIR_Taco> Deet`: don't know what to tell you. I've recovered many drives that Windows decided was beyond repair. But never through USB
<Deet`> well, i know the reason one is stuck is because windows XP doesn't let go of a drive just because of a power loss
<Deet`> the other one i'm not so sure about
<Deet`> but the first on doesn't even show up on my computer
<SIR_Taco> Deet`: you should be able to mount regardless
<Deet`> are there any known problems with 3.0 devices?
<SIR_Taco> not that I know of lately
<Deet`> well, i'm gonna try to swap enclosures to see what that does
<Deet`> i know the drive in the 3.0 enclosure is not physically damaged. the other one i'm not so certian
<Deet`> ok, one drive is found. but it seems to have misplaced its partition table
<Deet`> found some tools for that. gonna try 'em out later. bed tiem now. thanks for the help
<jokerdino> hey, anyone home?
<tyche> Sometimes.  Sometimes we're out.  And then there's people like me that are permanently out to lunch.
<phunyguy> well that sucked
<phunyguy> ran updates on 12.10 and it wouldnt boot into KDE desktop afterwards
<phunyguy> had to reinstall
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jmzc> hi
<jmzc> how I can execute a bash script clicking on it in Doplhin ?
<faLUCE> hi. is it possible to install (x/k/l)ubuntu on zelig pad 700 ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<monkeyjuice> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'morning monkeyjuice
<BluesKaj> raining here , monkeyjuice ..what's the weather there ?
<monkeyjuice> looks like rain ,none yet
<faLUCE> hi. Is it possible to install (k/l/x)ubuntu on a zelig pad 700 ?
<hateball> Most things are possible, but it's probably not a one-click experience in that case
<faLUCE> hateball: the problem is that I don't find a start (a web page or whatsoever) for that
<hateball> Well I had never heard of the device, it doesnt seem as common as say a Samsung Galaxy Tab :)
<hateball> So chances are not many people have fiddled with it, I guess
<excognac> hi all. Plasma-desktop repeatedly crashes, even i removed ./kde and subsituated. otherwise fully updated 12.04 pn a laptop (i3-2310M, 4GB RAM no hardware issues)
<Riddell> excognac: running 12.04 or 12.10 ?
<excognac> running 12.04
<Peace-> excognac: run plasma-desktop on konsole
<Peace-> excognac: disabkle kwin effects
<excognac> Peace-: QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<Peace-> excognac: go #kde
<Peace-> excognac: maybe you should enable even kdebugdialog
<Peace-> run it enable all
<excognac> Peace-: how i do that?
<Peace-> excognac: run  kdebugdialog
<excognac> ok, here's the output :~$ kdebugdialog --fullmode
<excognac> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<Peace-> excognac:  you need to learn how to report  bugs
<Peace-> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<excognac> shall i post it on launchpad?
<tsimpson> that D-Bus bug is already known
<excognac> okk. i reported mz d-bus issue as a duplicate. shall i do a fresh install now or what_
<serge_> Hello I'am update kernel :) and after update  when kubuntu is loading black screen(( how fix it?
<fz11> hello
<excognac> canonical
<pozop> question about bit depth in audio. I imported 16 bit audio into Audacity. My Audacity has 32 bit set as default. Now I have realised that. Can I just change the audacity settings down to 16 bit?
<mah454> Hello ...
<mah454> How can change KDE default configuration for All new Users ?
<mah454> I want to make new LiveCD and need change it ...
<mah454> How can do this ?
<mah454> nobody help me ?
<Smo_> sorry mah454, whats the problem?
<mah454> Smo_: nothing ... ! find answer in #kubuntu-devel
<Smo_> alright
<datruth> WHat makes kubunutu boot up slowly  overtime? is my HDD dying?
<DarthFrog> datruth:  Try running smartctl on that drive.  And/or palimpset.  You'll get the info you need about your drive from those utilities.
<datruth> DarthFrog: I've done smartmonctl and the drive is fine
<DarthFrog> Then it's not dying.
<DarthFrog> :-)
<datruth> DarthFrog: what could be making my boot times slow?
<DF_Meyer_> datruth: Could you generate some bootcharts for us?
<datruth> DF_Meyer_: how do I do that?
<datruth> My system as went from booting in 10seconds now its almost a minute :(
<DF_Meyer_> datruth: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/ubuntu-boot-chart-make-graph-with-your.html
<DF_Meyer_> datruth: Normal causes of slow boot times is DHCP, and mounting network shares. First generate the bootcharts and then we ca see.
<DarthFrog> datruth: You can also press Esc when the Kubuntu boot screen appears to see the boot startup.  Perhaps something is hanging.
<datruth> Installing
<datruth> I removed my network shares from the fstab because it would stop me from shutting down the pc
<datruth> err computer
<datruth> Ok finally got installed
<datruth> let me post the png file
<datruth> is there like a paste pic website?
<datruth> Does powering off the computer kill the hard-drive?
<DF_Meyer_> imgur is good.
<datruth> one sec
<datruth> wow seems to be hanging
<datruth> what am I looking for in the bootchat?
<DF_Meyer_> Something that's taking long and holding other processes up
<datruth> DF_Meyer_: http://www.gurutechie.com/bootchart.png
<datruth> DF_Meyer_: what do you see?
<datruth> hrmm perhaps its fsck
<datruth> it says unable to write bytes broken pipe
<DF_Meyer_> datruth: Hmm, thats really busy and unfortunately beyong my capacity to debug. You should look at starting less virtual consoles on boot. Maybe avoid mounting an ntfs partion on boot too. Maybe look at starting network manager on demand . Those are the things that pop at me. Show it maybe to somebody else in a little while and see if they can help.
<DF_Meyer_> Cheers
<datruth> heh
<goodtime> virtual on boot heh
<goodtime> asking for probs right there
<goodtime> first youll need alot of ram a cpu for all that virtual stuff
<goodtime> hence why i just run just one desktop
<datruth> goodtime: how do I stop it?
<goodtime> stop what
<goodtime> the virtual desktops
<datruth> yes
<goodtime> uninstall is what i do
<datruth> how is that done?
<goodtime> they will be there later if you want them back
<goodtime> you running kubuntu?
<goodtime> 12.04lts?
<datruth> goodtime: yes
<goodtime> go to your softwear center
<goodtime> type in what you r looking for and remove it
<datruth> heh
<goodtime> prob ask you for your password
<datruth> yeah I dont know what im looking for
<goodtime> what desktops are you running
<goodtime> wine?
<datruth> umm I have virtualbox
<datruth> and I can not get rid of that
<monkeyjuice> datruth:  open muon, click on by status , then installed
<goodtime> install midnight commander
<goodtime> delete it
<goodtime> youll never be able to install it again on that os thoe
<goodtime> but it will be gone
<goodtime> midnight commander is a terminal app
<goodtime> it runs off your terminal
<goodtime> very dangerous if your not careful
<goodtime> but you should be ok to do that
<goodtime> and if you do decide to use that method delete all
<goodtime> there will be some choices
<goodtime> chose all
<datruth> Mount count:              150
<datruth> Maximum mount count:      -1
<datruth> could this make my fsck run everytime on boot?
<goodtime> you can just uninstall virtualbox with the softwarecenter
<goodtime> im sure of it
<datruth> No I dont want to do that
<datruth> I need virtualbox
<datruth> How can I disable fsck from running at boot?
<goodtime> unless you have the only kubuntu without it
<goodtime> hang on ill ask some experts for you in a differnt channel
<goodtime> goolge it man
<datruth> I have man
<datruth> I have
<goodtime> sorry im not that good yet but goole has done wonders for me
<goodtime> hmm hang on
<TheLordOfTime> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> sorry
<TheLordOfTime> datruth:  there's method behind the madness for forcing fsck
<TheLordOfTime> datruth:  over time, ext4 filesystems can sometimes crupt themselves
<goodtime> im still learnning the rules here
<datruth> I think I'll do a clean install that seems ti be the only fix ;/
<TheLordOfTime> or become unclean
<datruth> TheLordOfTime: but it says it's clean
<TheLordOfTime> by having it run periodically, cruft and broken things can be cleaned
<TheLordOfTime> datruth:  doesn't matter, over time it can become unclean
<TheLordOfTime> that's why its forced
<goodtime> hmmm now i know that nice
<datruth> TheLordOfTime: so how can I fix this?
<TheLordOfTime> datruth:  by just running it every time, or not shut down your system?
<datruth> I do not want fsck to run every time on boot
<TheLordOfTime> it won't
<datruth> So how do I stop fsck from running on boot when my filesystem is clean
<TheLordOfTime> it only does so after so many mounts
<TheLordOfTime> you don't
<TheLordOfTime> becuase it iwont know its clean until it fscks
<TheLordOfTime> and it really doesnt take  long
<datruth> TheLordOfTime: then I need to format my system and start over?
<TheLordOfTime> that's not what i said is it
<TheLordOfTime> you're putting words into my mouth
<TheLordOfTime> and that's not nice.
<datruth> Or find another distro that doesn't force me to run fsck on boot
<TheLordOfTime> there is none
<TheLordOfTime> debian forces it
<TheLordOfTime> centos forces it after a while
<TheLordOfTime> so do a few others./
<datruth> This is pretty dumb
<TheLordOfTime> but only after, oh, i think greater than 10 mounts?
<datruth> I should have went with bsd
<goodtime> man fsck
<TheLordOfTime> so, only really every 10 days should you need to force it
<goodtime> there you go
<TheLordOfTime> s/force it/run it/
<TheLordOfTime> if you shut down your computer ten times a day though
<TheLordOfTime> you're doing it wrong.
<TheLordOfTime> and if its delayed (i.e. no AC power, like in a laptop), it'll push until its booted with AC power
<datruth> I've rebooted 15times in the last 2hrs and it does it on every boot
<goodtime> tyr man fsck
<goodtime> try*
<TheLordOfTime> datruth:  because you need to run it *ONCE*
<datruth> goodtime: I know how to use fsck
<TheLordOfTime> run it once, and then see if it does it again
<TheLordOfTime> it shouldnt
<datruth> And I am saying that I have
<datruth> an it does
<goodtime> ok just trying to help ill stop if you would like
<goodtime> sorry dude
<TheLordOfTime> then something's wrong, datruth
<TheLordOfTime> there's no reason it should be saying that each time
<TheLordOfTime> unless fsck found something
<TheLordOfTime> or if you cancelled it
<goodtime> ofcourse "stop fsck on boot <distro> <version>" is too hard to think of i guess
<datruth> TheLordOfTime: correct thats why I am at a loss.
<TheLordOfTime> datruth:  did you *try* a reinstall?
<TheLordOfTime> (back up your data first!)
<datruth> lol
<datruth> Alrighty thanks for the info folks.
<TheLordOfTime> datruth:  or did you even try booting into the LiveUSB
<TheLordOfTime> or live env.
<TheLordOfTime> and then manually fsck the drive
<datruth> Im just gonna format and start over
<TheLordOfTime> (that sometimes shows stuff the onboot fsck won't show)
<goodtime> the whole point of me choseing to run linux in the first place is to not do the windows thing and reinstall
<goodtime> good luck
<goodtime> i do know that you can format useing the fstab
<goodtime> prob with out wipeing out everything
<goodtime> ok ill stop
<Santiclause> Howdy! Anybody around at the moment?
<Belial`> does anyone have qtcurve's window decorations working in kde 4.9?
<Belial`> i have qtcurve installed, but i don't see anything for window decoration. just widget styles.
<Santiclause> Man, I need some help with disk partitions. I'm trying to install Kubuntu on to a separate partition on the same hard drive as my windows 7 install, and I'm getting conflicting information from the various tools I'm using to try to figure shit out :(
<Santiclause> The laptop hd was already partitioned in to C:\ and D:\ when I got it, so I shrunk D:\ to get ~50 gb of unallocated space
<Santiclause> and now I'm in the... live boot? something? I'm in an uninstalled Kubuntu that I launched with UNetbootin.
<Santiclause> sudo blkid lists the two drives properly - /dev/sda1 with label "OS_Install" (my C:\ drive), and /dev/sda2 with label "Data" (my D:\ drive)
<Santiclause> but sudo fdisk -l lists two additional
<Santiclause> http://pastebin.com/Qnf0HjJK
<Santiclause> that's what it looks like for me
<Santiclause> and I have no real idea what I'm doing with this, but it looks like the sizes are all wrong on the partitions
<monkeyjuice> how many partitions do you have
<monkeyjuice> you can only have 4 max
<Santiclause> well
<Santiclause> I don't know :X
<Santiclause> I was able to partition the unallocated space in the windows disk manager
<monkeyjuice> it should show you how many partitions you have can you still boot windows
<Santiclause> I'll be back in a bit, switching to windows to try to see what's up on that end
<DarthFrog> monkeyjuice:  Not quite correct.  You can only have 4 primary partitions.  However, one of those can be an extended partition, within which you can have many logical partitions.
<monkeyjuice> 4 primary true
<Santiclause> oh also, the /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda4 aren't actually in /dev/
<Santiclause> so, I dunno :|
<Santiclause> anyway, switching to windows
<datruth> How can I disable the network manager from starting up at boot time this modem-manger?
<Santiclause> so
<Santiclause> it looks like there is 4 partitions
<Taggnostr> hello
<Santiclause> but two of them are "recovery partitions"... one is 100 mb, the other is 12 gb...
<Santiclause> time to find out what those are for
<Taggnostr> lately my pc is freezing, for a while and then the screen shows random patterns and two leds on the keyboard start flashing, do you know what it is and/or where could I look to figure out what's causing this?
<monkeyjuice> Santiclause: http://askubuntu.com/questions/182794/how-do-i-partition-my-hard-drive-to-install-kubuntu
<Santiclause> I'm currently trying to delete one of the recovery partitions, but having no luck :|
<Santiclause> it's a 12gb recovery partition, but the option to delete it doesn't exist in the windows disk manager... :/
<szal> tried a live CD w/ GParted on it?
<Santiclause> I don't have any CDs or USB drives available to me
<Santiclause> I'm doing it with UNetbootin
<Santiclause> Huh...
<Santiclause> so that tool just didn't help at all, I guess I'll try gparted in windows
<tsimpson> Santiclause: you can't change the partitions on a disk that's in use by the system, so you need some kind of RAM only live environment
<Santiclause> oh...
<Santiclause> ...eh?
<Santiclause> then how come windows disk manager can?
#kubuntu 2012-09-08
<Santiclause> or is that just a restriction for gparted
<tsimpson> does the windows disk manager let you change the partition scheme on the running disk?
<Santiclause> assuming those words mean what I think they mean, yes
<Santiclause> by which I mean that I think those words mean the following: you can add/remove/change partitions
<tsimpson> even the system partition?
<Santiclause> the system partition being the partition containing the OS/MBR/etc?
<tsimpson> if it does, then I'm guessing it does some voodoo and works around it
<Santiclause> no, it can't change that
<Santiclause> but that's not what I'm trying to change
<Santiclause> I'm trying to change some 12 gb "recovery partition"
<Santiclause> not the 100 mb one added by windows 7, I think this is a 3rd party oem partition
<Santiclause> alright, gparted is downloaded, let's see if I can mount it with daemon tools and see what's what
<tsimpson> well changing the partition table on a disk that's in use is generally not a good thing
<Santiclause> oh well :|
<tsimpson> there's always wubi if you can't fiddle with the partition scheme
<Santiclause> I don't want to do that
<Santiclause> I want an honest-to-goodness install
<Santiclause> oh, this gparted thing is something I have to boot in to
<Santiclause> argh this is frustrating
<tsimpson> if the disk manager won't let you remove the "recovery" partition, there's not much choice until you get external bootable storage
<Santiclause> at this point I'm just trying to access the recovery partition to see what's in it
<tsimpson> though, I will say that I have no experience with the net-boot option, so maybe there are ways around it
<Santiclause> hmmm
<Santiclause> I do have an external USB hard drive
<datruth> if I remove modem-manager will I be able to connect to the internet?
<Santiclause> hmmmmm
<Santiclause> can I partition the external drive and make a bootable partition on it and boot gparted using that?
<tsimpson> Santiclause: you should be able to using this tool http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<tsimpson> it says it supports GParted, so that should  work
<Santiclause> alright, I set up a bootable 20 gb partition on the external, and put gparted on it
<Santiclause> here's hoping shit works :|
<Santiclause> auhgghghg
<Santiclause> this is getting frustrating >:|
<Santiclause> I took a screenshot of what gparted was showing me
<Santiclause> http://i.imgur.com/b5TJv.jpg
<Santiclause> I mounted the first two to confirm that they were actually my C:\ and D:\ drives (they were) - so, it looks like, I dunno
<Santiclause> I don't fukken know
<Santiclause> the partition sizes are fucked up or something
<IdleOne> Santiclause: please don't swear
<Santiclause> at this point I feel like just giving up and installing kubuntu on my external instead, and leaving my laptop's internal pristine and linux-free. :|
<Santiclause> so
<Santiclause> I just ran testdisk
<Santiclause> and it's the first ray of sunshine I done seen't
<Santiclause> http://pastebin.com/2QVsEXW7 is the log file for it
<Santiclause> it analyzed it and what came out looked like what it's supposed to look like, but I didn't know what to do after that - I was scared to hit "write" in case it just effed up my hard drive's partitions
<phunyguy> Is it possible to automount a network share at logon, without mounting it for all users? (read: without using /etc/fstab)
<phunyguy> nevermind.  Just found smb4k again (which didn't for for me several years ago). Works like a champ now!
<scarecrow> unable to install to USB on Gateway nv53 laptop. installer crashes. this time it crashed during installation of the language packs. i have tried using CDs, DVDs and different USBs as the installation source. i have tried installing to different USBs as the destinations. I have even tried running the install on a different laptop that has already successfully performed this install method before.
<scarecrow> any ideas?
<scarecrow> i have tried different ISOs as well as different distrobutions all together
<manhhai> hello
<scarecrow> hiya
<CrowX-> hi
<CrowX-> does kubuntu have aptitude installed by default?
<CrowX-> and if not, would just apt-get install aptitude make it "just work"?
<tsimpson> CrowX-: not by default, but yes, you can just apt-get it and it works
<CrowX-> tsimpson, thanks
<contrast> Greets, everyone. Anyone know whether it's possible to automatically run a command whenever Plasma crashes? I'm trying to implement an automated workaround for the bug which causes the system tray to fill up with empty entries.
<CrowX-> is there a way to become a root in kubuntu without writing sudo before every command?
<CrowX-> like simply writing "su"
<CrowX-> in other distros
<tsimpson> CrowX-: sudo -i
<Mitchell92> Hey... anyone able to help me with tethering my laptop with my blackberry via bluetooth? Ican't seem to find the place in the network settings where it would list a bluetooth DUN connection.
<BluesKaj> Hey All
<monkeyjuice> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'morning monkeyjuice
<monkeyjuice> need a good walk thru on dual booting , the partitions in windows seems to be giving  people a hard time ...
<faLUCE> ++
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, one thing to remember , windows always looks for /dev/sda first upon installation
<monkeyjuice> well its the 4 partitions that windows uses that kills the install , and its hard to partition one for linux
<monkeyjuice> very confusing for new users
<monkeyjuice> i guess there are just to many options ,,
<BluesKaj> best to create the windows partition as the first one , and make sure the rest of the disk is partitioned to ext for linux previous to the windows install
<monkeyjuice> well its the systems that have windows preinstalled that are the problem, they come with 4 partitions ,
<monkeyjuice> thats why we need a good walkthru on partitioning the open partition for linux to use
<monkeyjuice> ive not found one yet
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, 4 primaries ?
<monkeyjuice> ya thats what im seeing , have to get an open partition
<Taggnostr2> hello
<Taggnostr2> my pc is having some problem: http://dpaste.com/798162/
<monkeyjuice> how old is your  pc?  hd
<monkeyjuice> Taggnostr2: ^
<Taggnostr2> the pc is 5-7 years old, the hd too probably
<Taggnostr2> I was having random freezes (with blinking leds on the keyboard) in the past days
<Taggnostr2> now it looks like it didn't freeze but everything is segfaulting from the terminal (firefox and kate still work though)
<monkeyjuice> could be hd failiing, could be buggy program, what destro you using
<Taggnostr2> kubuntu 12.04
<Taggnostr2> I had random freezes for a while, but they weren't really common in the past
<Taggnostr2> fwiw I don't have much free space on the hd, not sure if that's related
<monkeyjuice> that could be part of it too
<monkeyjuice> it just cant find the part of the  program it needs to run. what ever that is ..
<Taggnostr2> monkeyjuice, is there anything I can do about it? try to free some space on the disk? any log I could check for error messages?
<monkeyjuice> could look in ksystemlog see if there is anything
<monkeyjuice> not sure if it will show errors but ..
<Taggnostr2> ok, let's see if the pc starts again first
<Taggnostr2> now I killed X and the screen is just messed up and frozen
<Taggnostr2> monkeyjuice, there are a few errors like "NVRM: os_pci_init_handle: invalid context!"
<Taggnostr2> and "NVRM: os_map_kernel_space: can't map 0xd8000000, invalid context!"
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr2 , check system settings>partition manager to see how much space you are using on your partitions , or do , df -h in the termianl
<BluesKaj> err terminal
<Taggnostr2> BluesKaj, both /dev/sda1 and sdb1 show 100%, with 600/700MB free (the disks are 110GB each)
<BluesKaj> that's not much free space but it shouldn't be causing errors , Taggnostr2
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, do you have a HP Tolols parition ? if so many users just delete it with gparted to make room for an ext priimary on another part of the disk
<BluesKaj> HP tools
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, I'm quoting here :"One thing that is not well publicised is that Windows 7 and I believe vista does not need to be on a primary partition. as long as the boot partition is on a primary partition the OS can sit on a logical disk on an extended partiton."
<BluesKaj> http://www.sevenforums.com/general-discussion/41178-too-many-primary-partitions.html , monkeyjuice
<Taggnostr> now I got this error: "ata3.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0"
<Taggnostr2> another error while trying to open dolphin about the plasma desktop
<Taggnostr2> and when I open the menu most of the icons are missing
<Taggnostr2> tried again to open dolphin, now the mouse is frozen and dolphin is half-loaded with "the process for the file protocol died unexpectedly" on the status bar
<Taggnostr2> the clock in the application bar is still running though, but the mouse is frozen and the leds on the keyboard don't change if I hit e.g. caps lock
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr2, do you have separate / and /home partitions ?
<Taggnostr2> BluesKaj, looks like I don't
<BluesKaj> I think you need more room
<Taggnostr2> I can free space if necessary, but I think I'll try a memtest first
<contrast> Anyone know of a way to monitor the plasma-desktop process and automatically run a command after it crashes/restarts?
<natman> hi, anyone been using Telepathy for IM, how does it compare to Kopete? worth getting?
<BluesKaj> !IM
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<contrast> natman: From the little bit that I've used it, it seems at least as good as Kopete, so long as you don't need Skype integration (which only Kopete has).
<BluesKaj> !telepathy
<BluesKaj> !info telepathy
<ubottu> Package telepathy does not exist in precise
<contrast> !info kde-telepathy
<ubottu> kde-telepathy (source: meta-kde-telepathy): metapackage for installing all the KDE Telepathy components. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<contrast> hrmm
<natman> contrast: ubottu whats all that about installing it and not in precise?
<BluesKaj> there isn't a lot of discussion about IMs these days , so it's difficult to know
<BluesKaj> natman, there's a kde version for kubuntu , it's native to gnome/ubuntu
<contrast> Facebook more or less killed the traditional instant messaging paradigm.
<jake__> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu 12.10b1, and when I try to launch KTimeTracker I get the error "Could not create the KTimeTracker part."
<natman> BluesKaj: thanks, about to install 12.04.1 hopefully will get it soon
<BluesKaj> paradigm ...heh
<natman> contrast: Facebook killed IM ??? eek hope not, and im not on facebook
<contrast> natman: I was just referring to how 90% of people seem to have stopped using instant messaging programs and just use Facebook chat instead.
<spawn57> or whatsapp
<natman> contrast:  honestly had not noticed. Pity really hate everyone thinking Facebook is the only way to do everything - was on it for a while, everytime i met a friend i had nothing to talk about since i seen their updates. Just got sick of it.
<contrast> Anyone know where to find the stand-alone source for the KRunner dictionary plug-in (https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdeplasma-addons/repository/revisions/master/show/runners/dictionary)? Having trouble locating it since it was merged into kdeplasma-addons.
<datruth> if I remove modem-manager will I be able to connect to the internet?
<BluesKaj> datruth, are you running without network manager , if so modem manager is unnecessary
<kbroulik> datruth: modem manager is for connecting to moble broadband devices (such as 3G surfstick), NM should run without it although I dont know if MM is a dependency, but I think it is not
<kbroulik> it has nothing to do with your generic ethernet or wifi connections
<datruth> ok I'll try to remove it then
<datruth> thats for 3g and 4g cards?
<kbroulik> are you running out of space or is it causing trouble or why are you willing to remove it in the first place?
<datruth> rather than removing it could I just diable it?
<datruth> kbroulik: slowing down my boot time
<kbroulik> hm just saw that MM is a dependency of NM
<datruth> ;/
<datruth> Does modprobe need to run everytime at boot-time?
<kbroulik> datruth: you could try renaming the /etc/init/modemmanager.conf
<kbroulik> to modemmanager.con_ or so, that should disable it but I dont know the side effects :)
<datruth> hrmm
<datruth> Anyway to stop fsck from running everytime on boot?
<kbroulik> datruth: /etc/fstab the last digit (usually 1 on your / partition) controls fsck, change it to 0 to prevent fsck from running there on startup
<kbroulik> but those are really things you wouldnt want to do :) http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-MZ-7PC064B-WW-256MB-6-0Gbps/dp/B007BBQPBO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347116096&sr=8-1 buy this instead ;)
<z1lt0id> Out of curiosity does anyone have issues with x not starting automatically when installing nvidia drivers on 12.10?
<BluesKaj> z1lt0id, only if you didn't reboot
<z1lt0id> BluesKaj: Interesting after I rebooted the second time with the drivers installed I always had to type startx.
<z1lt0id> i also had issues with it detecting i had a proprietary card
<z1lt0id> my fault for having a new nvidia card
<BluesKaj> z1lt0id, what kind of driver , from nvidia's site or the nividia-current from the kernel source ?
<z1lt0id> BluesKaj, the nvidia-current driver.  The card is a GTX 670.
<BluesKaj> z1lt0id, then it may not be the driver itself , did you run sudo nviidia-xconfig
<z1lt0id> that i did not
<z1lt0id> that could resolve the issue.
<z1lt0id> either way i think i'll wait for beta 2 before doing the next upgrade :)
<z1lt0id> but thanks for that, i did not think of doing the nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> z1lt0id, also it could be your DM ...if you're running lightdm then you may be have a problem ...i did
<DarthFrog> Is lightdm still the default in 12.10?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, yes
<BluesKaj> it's fixed in 12.10 now , at least on my setup
<DarthFrog> Hmm, seems strange to me.  KDM is the natural DM for Kubuntu, I would think.
<datruth> kbroulik: YOU ARE THE MAN!!! thank you
<BluesKaj> yeah , I reinstalled kdm while lightdm was broken
<datruth> hrmm there is 12.10?
 * datruth googles
<z1lt0id> that is it
<BluesKaj> datruth, I'm running 12.10
<kbroulik> datruth: beta 1
<z1lt0id> BluesKaj: sorry lightdm gets broken after the nvidia drivers are installed
<datruth> oh its beta
<z1lt0id> that is what happened with me
<kbroulik> hail to the beta software shippers in kubuntu! …
<kbroulik> *cough* lightdm *cough* telepathy kde *cough* rekonq in natty *cough* …
<BluesKaj> z1lt0id, are you logging in with the TTY ?
<z1lt0id> correct
<kbroulik> (I was really surprised to find telepathy kde being updated to 0.5, I thought it was in 0.4.1 and then left this way - would not have surpsied me)
<z1lt0id> BluesKaj: i have to put my user/pass in the console
<z1lt0id> BluesKaj: once accepted then I type startx
<BluesKaj> yes , I've had to dothat for a few weeks now on 12.10, z1lt0id
<z1lt0id> BluesKaj:  Is the bug still there at this point in time -- or has it since been resolved?
<BluesKaj> I kept hoping lightdm was going to be fixed , and it seems to be now , but I don't know if the fix works fore 12.04
<datruth> BluesKaj: is 12.10 stable?
<z1lt0id> BluesKaj: If it is fixed, I am more than happy to try the upgrade path from within 12.04.  Should have too much difficulting updating itself.
<BluesKaj> datruth, at the moment it is ,... but I keep a 12.04 install on a separate partition ...12.10 is strictly for testing
<datruth> hmm
<z1lt0id> BluesKaj: Realistically I should just wait one week before official release and then install :)
<BluesKaj> z1lt0id, if you want more stability , then wait til  a week or 2 after it's release
<BluesKaj> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<z1lt0id> BluesKaj, true -- but i'm impatient ;)
<z1lt0id> Thanks to Ubuntu release schedules I also get the newest release a few days around my birthday in October.  haha
<BluesKaj> :)
<lee_> hi all
<z1lt0id> i've just spent a grueling week trying to figure out a weird kernel that shows my solid state hard drive reading out bad crc errors.  But after some hunting down the hard drive is fine.  It is just an issue with current gen ssd drives and the latest kernel releases.  For a moment there I was worried I needed to buy a new hdd. Haha
<BluesKaj> well, my position is that a "production machine " , used in the workplace should always stick to the latest "Official Release" , due the instability and unpredictability of alpha and beta OSs , and most support ppl will say the same thing
<z1lt0id> BluesKaj,  Oh definitely.  This bug was with every distro I tried due to a kernel bug which surprisingly found a solution in launchpad out of everywhere.
<BluesKaj> too bad so many bugs reported to launchpad are filed away as dupes and don't get looked at even tho technically they aren't dupes at all
<BluesKaj> kmail and kontact and kate segfaults for example
<z1lt0id> i've noticed that
<z1lt0id> i don't use kmail and kontact much though
<BluesKaj> I received 5 dupe notices everyday for months til I unsubscribed from the reports ...it was annoying
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> hmm the repos are having either a lot of traffic or there's something wrong with dependencies here
<BluesKaj> stuck at 8% waiting for headers , for the last 10 mins
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are you updating to 12.10 beta 1?
<BluesKaj> already have
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: what does downloading have to do with dependency?
<BluesKaj> the depenceies are part of the download . and if they aren't found then the download stalls
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: no it wont
<BluesKaj> err dependencies
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: it will display an error
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: did you try a different server?
<BluesKaj> ok , well it won't install...there's not much diff erenc e IMO
<BluesKaj> the effect is the same
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: what are you installing?
<BluesKaj> headers for the new kernel
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: using main server or a local one?
<BluesKaj> it's moving but it's very slow ... my mirrors are topnotch , no need to change them
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are you installing from muon or terminal. can you see the download speed?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: where you able to upgrade to 12.10 beta from 12.10 alpha?
<BluesKaj> can't see the DL speed when it's waiting for headers , just gives a percentage applied
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: I get a hash sum mismatch at the moment
<BluesKaj> I was using apt-fast but I think I'll stop using it ..had some failures that had to be corrected with apt-get
<BluesKaj> Err http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com quantal/multiverse Translation-en_CA
<BluesKaj>   Bad header line [IP: 91.189.92.183 80]
<SIR_Taco> there is a bad storm moving by here in Ontario... maybe university of waterloo is down?
<phoenix_firebrd> ya, try a different server
<BluesKaj> looks like it might be , SIR_Taco , that's my main server
<SIR_Taco> thunderstorms with 90km/h winds... possibility of tornadoes, fun times
<SIR_Taco> "Emergency management Ontario recommends taking cover immediately when threatening weather approaches." haha
<BluesKaj> I'm north of you guys by some 300km so it's just cloudy here
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco,
<Santiclause> Anybody around who knows things about disk partitions 'n stuff?
<DarthFrog> !ask | Santiclause
<ubottu> Santiclause: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Santiclause> I asked cause some fellow was helping me earlier, but, sure
<BluesKaj> "Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_universe_i18n_Translation-en, E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened". Definitely a broken header blocking the upgrade
<Santiclause> Trying to install kubuntu with unetbootin, and there's something fiddly with the partitions on my laptop.
<Santiclause> http://imgur.com/a/4Uxaa
<Santiclause> in the top you can see the (significantly more correct) partitions that the Windows disk management reports
<Santiclause> and on the bottom is the screenshot of gparted thinks is the partitions
<Santiclause> of what gparted*
<Santiclause> I mounted /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 to see what they were, and they were in fact my C:\ and D:\ drives, so the labels are right but the sizes are super duper wrong
<Santiclause> and it even looks like gparted is reporting a fifth partition of size 992.50 KiB
<SIR_Taco> Santiclause: did you start the installation process and close it and/or it crashed?
<Santiclause> I closed the installation process for kubuntu, because it was also showing those fiddly partitions
<Santiclause> i.e I didn't start it
<Santiclause> the last thing I did last night before I gave up was I ran testdisk
<Santiclause> I had a screenshot of that but it didn't save properly
<Santiclause> but I do have the logs
<Santiclause> http://pastebin.com/2QVsEXW7
<Santiclause> I didn't want to write anything in case it messed with the partition table unrecoverably, but it looks like it was able to find out how things are supposed to be
<Santiclause> but I'm not sure what to do with it at that point
<SIR_Taco> this is a laptop?
<SIR_Taco> if I were to bet: sda2 = system recovery, sda3 = recovery program/boot loader, sda4 = your regular windows partition. Not sure about sda1, seems small and odd
<Santiclause> uh
<Santiclause> you mean the one that gparted is reporting?
<Santiclause> no
<Santiclause> the gparted reports are just wrong
<Santiclause> because I mounted sda1 and sda2
<DarthFrog> Try cfdisk, from the command line.
<Santiclause> and they correspond to both my windows partitions
<Santiclause> will cfdisk see the same things as fdisk?
<Santiclause> because sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda showed the same things as gparted
<Santiclause> I think the best bet to fixing it is testdisk since it showed all the proper information, but I don't know what to do with testdisk :@
<Santiclause> I don't know which one to set as bootable, etc
<DarthFrog> cfdisk is stricter than fdisk.
<SIR_Taco> Santiclause: do you have a UEFI system?
<SIR_Taco> everything I can find about Gparted/Gdisk etc. displaying wrong partition info is related to UEFI (windows disk manager reads the GPT, while Gparted reads the MBR, which is out of date)
<contrast> Just recently, whenever I set a window to show on all Activities, it also shows on all desktops ("Different widgets for each desktop" is unchecked). Any idea what could be causing this?
<Santiclause> it looks like it probably is uefi
<Santiclause> http://superuser.com/questions/304004/how-to-know-if-my-bios-supports-uefi
<Santiclause> there is an EFI folder in C:\Windows\Boot\, so
<Santiclause> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-gpt/index.html
<Santiclause> I'm reading through this
<Santiclause> and it looks like I can try poking around with gdisk
<Santiclause> ...or maybe I shouldn't :|
<Santiclause> "GPT fdisk does so automatically when you launch it. Be aware, though, that this conversion renders a BIOS boot disk unbootable until the boot loader is re-installed."
<SIR_Taco> Santiclause: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<SIR_Taco> doesn't look like a lot of fun... to be honest
<Santiclause> x_x
<Santiclause> I really don't want to screw up my hard drive, so I think I'll just install kubuntu on to an external hard drive :|
<DarthFrog> Santiclause: That's safest.  You can install it onto a USB thumbdrive.  Or put a second HD in your system.
<Santiclause> I don't think a second HD would fit in my laptop
<DarthFrog> Don't forget to do a backup of your current system before doing the install.
<Santiclause> ehhhh? why?
<Santiclause> I would be installing it to a different location
<DarthFrog> Cuz then the universe will know there's no point in screwing you up. :-)
<Santiclause> :||||||||||||||
<DarthFrog> Don't forget, the universe is not only animistic, it's antagonistic. :-)
<SIR_Taco> ;)
<Santiclause> I'd rather not back up 200 gb of music over usb 2.0
<Santiclause> :/
<DarthFrog> And if you lose said 200 GB of music?
<Santiclause> I have the majority of it on my desktop at home
<Santiclause> just no access to that desktop until christmas
<DarthFrog> Up to you, of course.
<BluesKaj> your windows install might up to 4 partitions for recovery conputer/manufaturers tools , page file and the ntfs partition
<Santiclause> yup
<Santiclause> well
<Santiclause> mine has the windows 7 recovery partition, and then a manufacturer recovery partition, then the windows 7 partition and finally a "data" partition
<BluesKaj> computer/manufaturers tools
<Santiclause> but I'm not sure if those are actually "primary partitions"
<BluesKaj> can be deleted
<Santiclause> you'd think that
<Santiclause> but I can't delete it
<Santiclause> :|
<BluesKaj> yes they're primaries in most cases
<BluesKaj> gparted live cd / mediacan
<kensuaga> Please forgive me this is my first time here and fairly new to linux. My first question is how do i properly ask for help on an issue.
<DarthFrog> kensuaga: Just ask.
<DarthFrog> !ask | kensuaga
<ubottu> kensuaga: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SIR_Taco> wow... I really haven't looked much into UEFI... what a pain in the butt
<BluesKaj> the new replacement for the bios ,,,expected there would be problems
<kensuaga> i have been messing around with a game called Coldest. I want to get the best visual quality out of the game so i maxed out the all the settings and after the the game will not start. this is the error i get. # restartgl must be included to initialize OpenGL
<kensuaga> restartgl
<kensuaga> SDL Initialized
<kensuaga> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<FloodBotK1> kensuaga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> kensuaga:  From the command line, what is the result of this command?  "glxinfo | grep endering"
<kensuaga> direct rendering: Yes : GL_NV_path_rendering, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite,
<DarthFrog> Hmm.
<SIR_Taco> kensuaga: is it possible you set the resolution to a mode not supported by your video card and/or monitor?
<kensuaga> i think it was the AA or AF
<kensuaga> i can not get back into the game to bring it down
<DarthFrog> kensuaga: Well, the game must have a config file.  You could try renaming that, so the game can't load it and start over.
<kensuaga> i have delete the game and even redownloaded it, but it seems like the setting never go back to defualt
<DarthFrog> That's cuz the same config file is present.
<SIR_Taco> kensuaga: is there a '.coldest' or something along those lines in your home directory?
<DarthFrog> Look for a .coldestrc or something similar.
<DarthFrog> BTW, the "rc" at the end of a file name usually means "run control".
<DarthFrog> If you simply delete that file, you'll start afresh.
<kensuaga> ahhhhhh hidden files and folders
<DarthFrog> kensuaga:  ls -la .col*
<kensuaga> that fixed it! thank you
<DarthFrog> Glad to hear it.
<Santiclause> hum
<Santiclause> so, I just used universal usb installer on a 50 gb partition of the external hard drive, and I can run that fine
<Santiclause> but it looks like it's not really "installed" on to my external hard drive?
<Santiclause> should I use unetbootin on my desktop to install on to that 50gb partition?
<DarthFrog> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<santiclause> so, I tried to install kubuntu on to my external hard drive, and it froze at "93% - Copying installation logs"
<Santiclause> I'm currently in the live cd with unetbootin - how do I install on to the external drive without the "Install Kubuntu 12.04.1 LTS" thing? I want to be able to access a terminal while it installs
<Santiclause> to see what's going wrong, etc
<Santiclause> Well, I guess I'll just try installing once more.
<SIR_Taco> Santiclause: it seems you could mount the installation CD via VirtualBox, and install it directly to the usb drive while in windows: http://mintarticles.com/read/operating-systems-articles/how-to-install-portable-linux-ubuntu-on-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-from-sun-virtualbox,13641/
<SIR_Taco> CD iso I meant
<Santiclause> sigh
<Santiclause> at least I found out that there's a minimize
<Santiclause> so I'm still logged in to the live kubuntu
<Santiclause> but it's stuck at the same thing again - 93%, copying installation logs
<Santiclause> :|
<Santiclause> yikes
<Santiclause> I just used top, and ubiquity is at 100% cpu
<Santiclause> what the hell is it doing >:|
<Santiclause> alright, well
<Santiclause> I just set the partition to be bootable, even though the installation didn't "technically" finish, hope that lets me use it :|
<Deet`> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<designbybeck> greetings, i decided to get in kde today... been awhile. how do I check to see if I have the latest distro? and how do i upgrade it if not?
<Deet`> designbybeck http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release check the topic yo
<designbybeck> Deet`:  via command line?
<Deet`> sudo apt-get update
<designbybeck> hmm ok i did that
<designbybeck> didn't think that upgraded the  distro too
<monkeyjuice> lsb_release -a
<designbybeck> that's it! thanks monkeyjuice i can ever remember that one
<designbybeck> and it looks like i am on 11.10
<monkeyjuice> not a fan of upgrades   like fresh install better
<monkeyjuice> but you can get to 12.04
<Santiclause> aggggggggghhh I'm about to throw this thing against a goddamned wall
<designbybeck> this is on  my netbook, i just play with distros, so i don't care doing updates
<Santiclause> I can't even install on to the external hard drive because it keeps freezing at "copying installation logs" and I have no freaking idea how to fix it :|||||||
<designbybeck> monkeyjuice: is there a way to do it from the commandline?
<designbybeck> i was thinking sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would do it
<designbybeck> but didn't
<monkeyjuice> do apt-get update and upgrade first
<designbybeck> i did try that, but let me do it again
<monkeyjuice> just so your up to date with 11.10
<monkeyjuice> then upgrade
<designbybeck> which way to upgrade in kubuntu?
<designbybeck> my software sources show all releases instead of just LTS
<monkeyjuice> http://askubuntu.com/questions/136148/upgrade-from-11-10-to-12-04-no-upgrade-option-available-in-update-manager designbybeck
<monkeyjuice> Santiclause:  sorry your having so much trouble
<Santiclause> I don't even understand why I'm having so much trouble
<Santiclause> it hates me ;_;
<thechef> Hi
<monkeyjuice> na its that dang window 7 ;)
<monkeyjuice> hello thechef
<monkeyjuice> you added a hd Santiclause
<monkeyjuice> ?
<Santiclause> windows 7 shouldn't be interfering with my ability to install on to the external drive
<monkeyjuice> usb?
<Santiclause> I'm doing it from a live boot kubuntu
<Santiclause> on to a usb external
<Santiclause> yeah
<monkeyjuice> ah usb kind of buggy i think
<Santiclause> but ubiquity was freezing every time it got to "copying installation logs"
<monkeyjuice> laptop?
<Santiclause> yeah
<Santiclause> I mean
<Santiclause> everything else is on the drive at that point
<monkeyjuice> afk brb
<Santiclause> is there anything else that happens after "copying installation logs"? could I try to somehow simulate completing the installation?
<Santiclause> I tried to make the partition bootable but that didn't work
<monkeyjuice> sorry im eating ;)
<designbybeck> that got the ball rollin' thank you monkeyjuice
<thechef> uff.. finally this hassle is over. I know what Distro I'm going to use after Ubuntu 10.04 reachs end of life. This one :-) I evaluated mint, cinnamon, gnome3, xfce - Performance is now really good, compared to the young KDE4 days, wow and seems to beat all other desktops according to Phoronix and my personal experience.
<thechef> ah of course I evaluated Unity, but it was not really evaluation - It was rather endless bug reporting about the Dash and how you can make yourself coffee between pressing the super-key and seeing the dash appear..
<monkeyjuice> ok 2 hotdogs and cold beer ready to go ;)
<monkeyjuice> Santiclause:  you still there?
<Deet`> ok, here's my delimma. installed some form of Ubuntu, forgot which one, but i'm stuck with no gui, command line only and i need to get my wifi card connected so i can update and try to fix the gfx driver. how exactly can i get the wifi running through command line?
<Deet`> i also have no ethernet, physically broken
<Santiclause> I'm here, yeah
<monkeyjuice> Deet`:  live cd
<monkeyjuice> Santiclause:  you gave up trying to load to your main hard drive?
<Deet`> on a mac, no live CD
<monkeyjuice> mac im not your man sorry
<Santiclause> oh yeah I gave up on that
<Santiclause> because I just didn't want to screw up my drive
<monkeyjuice> hmmm your doing it the hard way Santiclause ;) but we can look
<Deet`> the hardware isn't the issue, i just need command line commands to connect to my wifi
<Santiclause> because it looks like there's some problem with GPT vs MBR
<monkeyjuice> im thinking the usb is the problem
<Deet`> the usb card is already recognized by lsusb
<Santiclause> do you know the sequence of things that ubiquity does after "copying installation logs"?
<monkeyjuice> no
<Santiclause> because I could just kill ubiquity once it gets to that point, and do the rest manually
<Santiclause> welp :|
<Santiclause> I mean alternately I could try to get it on the hard drive, but I'm kind of scared
<monkeyjuice> Santiclause:  you might want to ask ok #ubuntu they are more active
<Santiclause> I ran testdisk on the gparted that I was running from the usb external, and this is hte log from that
<Santiclause> http://pastebin.com/2QVsEXW7
<Santiclause> and after doing the "analyze" bit, it looks like it found what the partitions are supposed to look like
<monkeyjuice> looking
<Santiclause> but I didn't know what to do at that point, so I just saved the logs and high-tailed it outta there
<Deet`> i had a parition loss issue on an external recently as well. currently have a windoze program finding all my files
<monkeyjuice> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/23/install-ubuntu-11-04-on-external-hard-disk/ Santiclause found this might be some help in there
<Santiclause> eh, that doesn't help - I already know how to install on to the external, it's just not working
<Santiclause> :P
<Santiclause> so maybe I should install on to my hard drive after all, it's just I don't know what to do with the testdisk results from my hard drive
<monkeyjuice> ive have only installed on main hd , delete one partition
<monkeyjuice> now i have no windows and only kubuntu
<monkeyjuice> windows  i never use anymore
<monkeyjuice> but thats me
<monkeyjuice> wonders if my old laptop has windows on it ... ill look
<Taggnostr> apparently the freezing was caused by the hd
<monkeyjuice> Taggnostr: ?
<Taggnostr> I was asking help here about some random freezes a few hours ago
<monkeyjuice> hd failing?
<Taggnostr> I did a memtest and it looked ok, checked the temperatures and they looked ok, checked the hdds with smartctl and it found several errors on the first hd and 1 error on the second one
<Taggnostr> http://dpaste.com/798329/
<monkeyjuice> they old drives?
<monkeyjuice> hd are not to costly
<Taggnostr> the plan now is: 1) backup everything that is not yet backupped; 2) copy everything on the 2nd hd; 3) possibly set up a raid1;
<Taggnostr> monkeyjuice, yep
<Taggnostr> I should probably just buy a new pc
<Taggnostr> all my pcs are now 5-7 years old
<monkeyjuice> tigerdirect.com ;)
<Taggnostr> I would like to assemble one myself, but I don't have much time to spend figuring out everything I need and finding all the pieces online
<monkeyjuice> www.tigerdirect.com had kits ;) lol
<monkeyjuice> has kits ^
<Taggnostr> do they even sell to europe?
<monkeyjuice> no idea but you can look
<Taggnostr> ok, thanks for the link
#kubuntu 2012-09-09
<z1lt0id> Hi guys I've been noticing I've been getting the following bug in the output of my kernel even though my memory in my computer has no errors.  I get the BUG: Bad page state in process occasionally
<z1lt0id> http://codepad.org/su75Lj8n
<z1lt0id> i'm wondering what the cause of it is.  Sabnzbd doesn't crash on me, so I'm not sure.
<Nicekiwi_> helllpp, how do I start the KDED service?
<Nicekiwi_> the Service manager is all greyed out
<Nicekiwi_> im tyring to report a bug, but its complaining that this service is stopped
<michael__> Hello I would like to ask a question regarding kde4 behavoir on kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<michael__> Does anyone know if this is default behavoir with kde4 when to resize a window you need to use one mouse buton to turn to resize pointer and second to actually   resize?
<michael__> *button
<tsimpson> no, that's not something I've ever seen before
<michael__> hum..... for me that is the only way to resize on kubuntu 12.04
<michael__> I played around with the windows behavoir in "configure windows behavoir"
<Smo> hey guys
<Smo> help me out here
<Smo> or dont
<tsimpson> ask a question, if someone knows the answer they'll reply
<bigbrovar> .
<ismail> test
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smo> howdy KluesKaj
<Smo> *BluesKaj
<Smo> my bad
<BluesKaj> hi Smo , oh you mean mistake
<Smo> how are you on this fine day?
<BluesKaj> just fine thanks , Smo , and you ?
<Smo> eh
<Smo> i was absolutely amazing an hour ago
<Smo> now im coming down
<Smo> not so great
<BluesKaj> oh , why ?
<Smo> hahahahaha
<Smo> i snorted some vicodin earlier
<Smo> now im coming down
<BluesKaj> pain?
<Smo> what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> nm , I see where this is going ..it's also offtopic
<Smo> wait where is this going? and what is the topic haha
<BluesKaj> this is the kubuntu support channel , if you have any questions the pls ask , otherwise go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Smo> i wasnt aware there was such a thing
<Smo> learn something everyday
<Smo> well, ill get on topic for the sake of productivity
<Smo> annoying feint popping noise coming from my speakers whenever i am running ubuntu
<Smo> on my macbook 2,1
<Smo> even when i have headset connected
<Smo> there literally are not words to describe how annoying it is
<BluesKaj> is the noise at regular intervals ?
<Smo> yeah
<Smo> its like a barely audible metronome of frustration
<BluesKaj> is your laptop plugged into an outlet ?
<Smo> yes
<Smo> the battery lasts for less than an hour
<BluesKaj> try it with just the battery
<Smo> so i need to have it plugged in most of the time
<BluesKaj> for a min or 2
<Smo> alright
<Smo> thank you
<pietro10> Hi. After updating to Kubuntu 12.10 beta I noticed Firefox stopped using installed fonts in various places (it doesn't use msttcorefonts when Verdana is asked for; it doesn't use ttf-vlgothic half the time Japanese text is shown). How do I fix this? Thanks.
<bazhang> pietro10, #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 discussion and support
<BluesKaj> pietro https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> pietro10, https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde
<em> every time i type into irssi the information widget is saying 'activity in session 'Shell'
<em> why is Konsole reporting that im typing into the shell it is really annoying
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: is kde 4.9.1 available in 12.10?
<em> i have a hundred pop up windows in the notifications thingy now because im typing.
<pietro10> thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: 4.9.1 ?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, http://www.kde.org/info/4.9.1.php#binary
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: still WIP, our scripts made a mess out of the first try so we first had to fix those and rebuild everything. Should be done today
<em> 'Activity in Session 'shell'
<em> i keep getting this over and over again in the notification thingy
<em> how can i make it stop?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so this time the version number will be ok?
<yofel> should be, I was mostly fixing wildcards in install files today as the libs are now 4.9.1
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: great, will upgrade as soon as the packages are available. One more thing, what is the status of wayland?
<yofel> no idea, I don't use it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can we expect an alpha in 13.10?
<yofel> #ubuntu+1 knows more probably
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok. ty
<em> there is now over one hundred notifactions of activity from the 'shell'
<em> no one here knows how to fixt that?
<em> ive never had konsole sending notifactions like that
<em> fine i will reboot. so much for kubuntu stability.
<SIR_Taco> em: http://osdir.com/ml/kde-users/2012-06/msg00007.html
<em> thanks
<SIR_Taco> no need to be grumpy
<em> sorry
<silver> Ohai.
<Silver_Moon> I'm guessing this is a place that I can go and get help with stuff?
<BluesKaj> your guess is correct , as long as it's for kubuntu, Silver_Moon
<Silver_Moon> Yay.
<Silver_Moon> I'm 100% noob at this flavor, in fact just installed this morning.
<Silver_Moon> What exactly is the K-Menu?
<DarthFrog> Silver_Moon:  The K-Menu is the equivalent, I suppose, of the Windows Start button.
<viteac> Hi.
<viteac> Made updates, and now dont have flash in Mozilla
<viteac> how to install that..?
<viteac> I've got 64bit version proccesor
<Silver_Moon> Alright, in that case, none of these help websites are making any sense.
<Silver_Moon> It says to find "Add/Remove software" on the K-menu but it's just not there.
<viteac> ALways troubles with this shitty flash
<DarthFrog> !language | viteac
<ubottu> viteac: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DarthFrog> Silver_Moon:  Press ALT-F2 and type "kdesudo apt-get install muon", select "run in terminal".  Once that completes, you'll have the muon package manager available from K-Menu/System.
<DarthFrog> Use that to add/remove programs.
<Silver_Moon> Oh, so THAT'S the Terminal Shortcut.
<Silver_Moon> I'm still used to Alt-T
<SIR_Taco> viteac: install 'flashplugin-installer'
<DarthFrog> It's called krunner.  You could also install yakuake and then have a roll-down terminal session using the F12 key.
<viteac> Anybody know hat to install flash player..?
<Silver_Moon> Apparently I already have Muon.
<viteac> lost it after updatek
<DarthFrog> viteac:  Use "muon" to install packages.
<SIR_Taco> viteac: open konsole, type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<Silver_Moon> Oh well, I got Flash from the Ubuntu Software Center.
<SIR_Taco> or muon :P
<DarthFrog> Or do what SIR_Taco just suggested.
<Silver_Moon> I think I got the Center from the muon software center.
<viteac> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<viteac> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<viteac> DarthFrog: it seems like the is installed already, just doesnt work after updates
<SIR_Taco> viteac: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer"
<Silver_Moon> thanks for the help!
<G__81> hi i am using Kubuntu 12.04 with 4.9. How do i set keyboard shortcuts. For eg: I want to open Konsole, maximize windows etc using keyboard
<SIR_Taco> G__81: Kmenu -> Computer -> System Settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures
<G__81> SIR_Taco, yeah i clicked on that but where i do set it for Konsole there?
<G__81> Custom Shortcuts
<G__81> ?
<SIR_Taco> Custom Shortcuts: click edit -> new -> Global Shortcut -> command/url
<SIR_Taco> the trigger tab is your shortcut key(s) you want to assign, Action would be the command you want to run (ie: konsole)
<G__81> SIR_Taco, Thanks a lot. It works
<SIR_Taco> you're welcome
<brause> Hey guys
<brause> what can i do if  network-manager-kde cant connect to hidden wireless networks but  with network-manager-gnome works?
<G__81> Does enabling Anti aliasing reduce performance or increase the memory usage ?
<Santiclause> I don't think it does either?
<Santiclause> I thought anti-aliasing was primarily a graphics processing power usage
<Santiclause> maybe it uses graphical memory as well though, shrug
<erick> hello
<pedahzur> Noticed the other day that there is a SQLite back-end for Akonadi.  I'd kind of like to get rid of the overhead of a MySQL database. I was wondering if anyone has any real-life usages of sqlite to share. How does it perform? Is it buggy?
<pedahzur> Found this: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/PIM/Akonadi/Database#Sqlite  Any other data to share?
<HeadlessZombie> having trouble installing. installer crashesh at different places. usually near the end, sometimes at the service packs, this time while scanning the local repository
<ikonia> service packs ?
<HeadlessZombie> language*
<HeadlessZombie> mind is fried
#kubuntu 2013-09-02
<calwig> !Widgets
<ab3e> Hi, something is wrong with my kubuntu, after startup I cant open a single program. Just the ones which where auto started run fine. Also I get allways the same sassion startet after reboot. 
<ab3e> So firstly whats wrong and secondly how do I wipe the stored session ? 
<ab3e> If i start firefox from the konsole i get this: GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed
<ab3e> then I have cor ctrl c because nothing happens
<ab3e> *to
<ubuntustudio> Can anyone help me with an error message with zynaddsubfx?
<ubuntustudio> Hello, I have been here in the past to ask this same question, I've been having issues with it for months and months and months now - any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Essentially when I install Ubuntu - of any sort - it successfully installs but than the Radeon graphics card driver apparently doesn't work and the screen just turns on and off after boot.  WOrks great off usb.    Here is my driver info: http://paste.ubuntu
<ubuntustudio> .com/6053323/ - also worth noting I've tried multiple times to DL the newest driver from Radeon site and the .run opens SO slow after 3 hours it was less than 25%, needless to say I quit out of that each time.... I've tried all the drivers I was able to find... and now I am unsure of how to even have these updates effect my actual filesystem on myPC - not just the USB, as I set up a 1.4G persistence.  Lastly it is worth noting 
<ubuntustudio> that RANDOMLY it will work after the install, meaning, the graphics driver just works, the screen does not blink on and off.  THe only reason it doesn't still work is I've had to reinstall due to other issues.
<FloodBotK1> ubuntustudio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntustudio> Hello, I have been here in the past to ask this same question, I've been having issues with it for months and months and months now - any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Essentially when I install Ubuntu - of any sort - it successfully installs but than the Radeon graphics card driver apparently doesn't work and the screen just turns on and off after boot.  WOrks great off usb.    Here is my driver info: http://paste.ubuntu
<ubuntustudio> .com/6053323/ - also worth noting I've tried multiple times to DL the newest driver from Radeon site and the .run opens SO slow after 3 hours it was less than 25%, needless to say I quit out of that each time.... I've tried all the drivers I was able to find... and now I am unsure of how to even have these updates effect my actual filesystem on myPC - not just the USB, as I set up a 1.4G persistence.  Lastly it is worth noting 
<ubuntustudio> that RANDOMLY it will work after the install, meaning, the graphics driver just works, the screen does not blink on and off.  THe only reason it doesn't still work is I've had to reinstall due to other issues.
<decci> I am faicng this issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/6053399/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BallmerCurve> hola
<lordievader> Hey BallmerCurve, how are you?
<lordievader> BallmerCurve: Doing good too.
<lordievader> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<torub> i'm having the same error as this guy after tor-browser was upgraded: http://askubuntu.com/questions/336481/tor-browser-opens-with-and-unexpected-error-window is there a way to fix it? the answer doesn't help because ~/.tor-browser doesn't exist anymore (not does the executable tor-browser)
<poee> how do I get the original kmenu from the classic menu?
<lordievader> poee: Do you mean right clicking the menu and clicking "Switch to Classic Menu Style"?
<poee> yes. I ve done that already. I want the old big menu back now
<poee> lordievader, ^
<lordievader> Do the same thing but this time click "Switch to Application Launcher Style".
<poee> well that was very simple. Thank you lordievader :)
<lordievader> poee: No problem ;)
<poee> also one more thing lordievader , where is the option to create a new user?
<lordievader> poee: System Settings -> User Management.
<poee> yay great :D
<poee> thankee again
<lordievader> Sure glad I could help.
<abdalhy> ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> ** commercial support now up http://www.kubuntu.org/news/commercial-support
<ab3e> Hi, I want to remove some fonts like droid snans armenian but I get the message that this font does not exists .. why is it listet than in the first place ?
<monkeyjuice> trying to get a usb sdcard reader to work, have looked in dmesg and its showing usb errors (card in or out) ideas?
<monkeyjuice> running 12.04
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, try lsusb , to see if shows up
<monkeyjuice> pluging in card makes no change to that output
<monkeyjuice> the card reader lights up and flashes when sdcard is put in
<monkeyjuice> i have rebooted with card pluged in that makes no differnce
<BluesKaj> what about /var/log/syslog
<BluesKaj> does your pc have a sdcard slot other than the one in the usb card reader, obvious question but i have to ask 
<monkeyjuice> no sdcard slot ,, 
<monkeyjuice> i see errors on usb in the syslog also 
<monkeyjuice> maybe i should try my usb harddrive to see if it connects
<BluesKaj> are your packages up to date ?
<monkeyjuice> yes
<monkeyjuice> usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62  seems to be the error 
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, I have no idea what that could be , the HW port scan daemon might be mucked up
<monkeyjuice> ok ill search other ways to do this then thanks
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, ok , check system setttings>removable devices
<lordievader> monkeyjuice: Can you verify that the cardreader is not broken?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, seems no usb ports are listing correctly
<monkeyjuice> its not showing in the removable devices eather
<monkeyjuice> going to try the usb harddrive later see if it will show up maybe this reader is junk
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, do you have all the boxes checked in removable devices 
<monkeyjuice> yep
<BluesKaj> ok
<monkeyjuice> it could be this reader///
<BluesKaj> right, but then why does your usb HDD error ?
<monkeyjuice> ya im not sure why i have errors with nothing pluged in
<monkeyjuice> might be time to upgrade to 13
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, have you done dist-upgrade lately ?
<monkeyjuice> yep i have
<BluesKaj> upgrade all the installed packages and kse if you have the backports enabled
<BluesKaj> kde rather
<BluesKaj> got any other usb drives?
<BluesKaj> like a stick
<monkeyjuice> just my usb harddrive ill have to get that 
<monkeyjuice> i have a usb stick ill get that
<BluesKaj> plug it in to separate port , then try the port the reader was plugged into
<monkeyjuice> ya that came up 
<monkeyjuice> both ports work fine
<monkeyjuice> must be the reader
 * BluesKaj nods
<monkeyjuice> stuped thing lights up and dont work lol
<lordievader> monkeyjuice: Do you have another computer to test the reader with?
<monkeyjuice> ya the wifes windblows machine ill try it 
<monkeyjuice> lol windows says it has a malfuntion and cant read it 
<lordievader> monkeyjuice: Jup than it is probably the reader malfunctioning.
 * monkeyjuice takes a hammer and smashed the reader into little pieces
<monkeyjuice> thanks for helping 
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, haven't convinced your wife to run Linux yet , can't convince mine , but lately she runs some windows only games , so i don't try anymore
<ubuntownik> hey kolego
<HorusHorrendus> the new NM applet (and dialog) was added pretty late in the development phase (at least I just got it today)
<BluesKaj> HorusHorrendus, ??
<HorusHorrendus> BluesKaj: http://grulja.wordpress.com/2013/03/27/plasma-nm-preview/ <- wasn't this one added (as standard) to kubuntu? I don't think I added it manually ;)
<BluesKaj> iirc , the network manager has always had an applet in the system tray , maybe yours was hidden previously , HorusHorrendus
<HorusHorrendus> BluesKaj: no of course it had one
<HorusHorrendus> BluesKaj: http://doc.opensuse.org/documentation/html/openSUSE_122/opensuse-reference/images/nm_kde_connection_details.png <- this was the applet
<BluesKaj> HorusHorrendus, ok , so this is something new . I don't use the NM on pcs unless i need a wifi connection with the laptop
<oblivionosbalrog> hello
<oblivionosbalrog> how can i change to rizon ? 
<oblivionosbalrog> i am using konversation
<MichaelP> does kubuntu have anything that does like systemd-analyze giving boot time and user space
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you have an idea where I can find verbose CUPS logs?
<nfk> what's the state of xfs support? you guys completely broke my laptop a week or two ago
<yofel> shadeslayer: there's /var/log/cups/, but that's all I know
<nfk> i'm currently wondering if there's any point in trying to chroot from a livecd and trying to fix grub from that or just install a distro that doesn't suck
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: figured it out some time ago
<DarthFrog> nfk: If you're unhappy with Kubuntu, there are many other excellent choices of Linux distros available to you.   If you are capable of repairing GRUB via a livecd, why are you asking about it and not doing it?
<nfk> because i'm wondering what's the kubuntu policy
<nfk> since you totally punted xfs from the at that time latest kernel
<DarthFrog> This is a user to user support channel.  Nothing official here.
<nfk> DarthFrog, am i not a user?
<DarthFrog> You're talking as if you expect official support/answers here.  
<nfk> how about this channel be renamed to ##kubuntu then?
<nfk> since # implies official channel
<DarthFrog> Only to Freenode IRC network.   Nothing to do with Canonical.
<nfk> canonical has nothing to do with kubuntu anymore
<DarthFrog> Not totally correct.  It is an official derivative but only supported by the community.
<slatenails> i thought the topic read "official kubuntu support"
<DarthFrog> Hmm, you're right.  :-)  I'm surprised at that.
<DarthFrog> And the topic was set by Riddell, who is the founder of Kubuntu.   So I sit corrected. :-)
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: s/derivative/flavor/
<shadeslayer> nfk: Kubuntu devs have nothing to do with xfs
<shadeslayer> nfk: if it's something that was caused by the kernel, #ubuntu-kernel is where you want to go
<shadeslayer> we only look after the KDE stack in the ubuntu project
<DarthFrog> shadeslayer:  And is there a difference between derivative and flavour?
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: yes
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: Linux Mint is a derivative
<shadeslayer> like Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian
<shadeslayer> however Kubuntu is a flavor since we share the archive
<DarthFrog> By flavour, perhaps version is meant.
<shadeslayer> and we release at the same time as ubuntu
<shadeslayer> follow the same freezes
<shadeslayer> etc etc
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: eh?
<DarthFrog> Flavour is what you taste in your mouth.  :-) 
<shadeslayer> !flavor
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<shadeslayer> ^^
<DarthFrog> Eh, it's just wordplay.   Tho' I do take the point about derivative.
<DarthFrog> Hey shadeslayer, have you ever been to Goa?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> too many tourists IMHO
<DarthFrog> Is it as nice a place as it's presented to be?
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> it's gotten crap over the years
<DarthFrog> Hmm, no surprise there.
<shadeslayer> unless you're ready to shell out money for private beaches etc
<nem> is installing kde in ubuntu the same as kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> nem: at the moment, yes
<shadeslayer> but after 13.10 it won't be
<DarthFrog> nem:  Install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<nem> ok
<nem> yeah
<nem> 13.10 sucks
<FloodBotK1> nem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nem> whats happening after 13.10
<nem> ?
<lordievader> What's wrong with Saucy, it's quite lovely imo.
<DarthFrog> nem:  I prefer installing Kubuntu rather than Ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop.  That why your system doesn't have Unity or all the GNOME stuff. 
<nem> i have successfully made this ubuntu desktop a kde machine, lordievader is hang after i entered my password
<nem> for 2 hours
<nem> i dont want the gnome
<nem> gnome is breaking as well my friends, the only thing that i like anymore is kde really
<DarthFrog> nem:  After 13.10, Ubuntu will be heading off by itself, down the Mir path.  Kubuntu will be supporting Wayland, instead.
<nem> just incase this messes up again, i have gentoo on a usb stick on the ready, so i can install that instead
<nem> thanks for the information, i will wait for a new release of ubuntu and see what happens
<zizoo> Hey, I've been pulling my hair out trying to get qjoypad to work, but I can't get its system tray icon to stay. It adds a space for it, then immediately gets rid of it. Every thread I read on the topic is old and either addresses a different problem or ends abruptly....
<zizoo> Otherwise, it appears to be running normally. Any help?
<nfk> shadeslayer, thanks
<rmx> hi
<Toast> Can anyone recommend a colour management stack for 4.11? I see colord and oyranos discussed online. I would prefer a packaged solution, but can build it if I have to.
<shadeslayer> Toast: both should be packaged
<shadeslayer> !info colord
<ubottu> colord (source: colord): system service to manage device colour profiles -- system daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.30-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 252 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<shadeslayer> !info /usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<ubottu> Package usrsbinusrbinsbinbin does not exist in raring
<shadeslayer> bleh
<shadeslayer> !info oyranos
<ubottu> Package oyranos does not exist in raring
<shadeslayer> okay oyranos isn't packaged
<Toast> Thanks shadeslayer. Do you have any recommendation between the two?  Colord seems to the the Ubuntu choice and oyranos seems to get recommendations from the KDE side, but still doesn't seem to be part of the distribution.
<shadeslayer> IIRC kubuntu evaluated both and went with colord
<shadeslayer> Toast: I see a package here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<shadeslayer> for https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> I meant : for oyranos
<shadeslayer> though like the PPA says
<shadeslayer> it's experimental
<Toast> :)
<Toast> I was just looking for the announcement that Kubuntu had gone with colord officially. I would be happy to go with an official recommendation if it means that it works without fuss. Was this a behind the scenes decision?
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> I don't remember specifics, but it was discussed on IRC
<shadeslayer> and with the developers
<shadeslayer> and at the time we were advised to go with colord I think
<Toast> OK. I'll go with that then. Thanks.
<sanna_> Hekki
<sanna_> Hello*
<banchie> any advice how to update from 10 -> 12
<BluesKaj> banchie:  best to do a clean install , are you staying with LTS versions ?
<BluesKaj> 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS, for example
<banchie> yes
<banchie> But cannot seem to make a install disk
<BluesKaj> you can upgrade to 12.04LTS if you have the upgrade manager set to LTS only '
<BluesKaj> over the internet 
<banchie> hmm, how might  I do iut
<BluesKaj> banchie:  open muon 
<banchie> need my properties fixed before, cant even agt-getiä it
<BluesKaj> sorry I have to go
<amine_> bonsoir on peu descuter on fracais ?
<robh71> anyone here have any success getting kubuntu installed on a chromebook -- yes I know this is probably beyond scope here.
<`Muttley`> Morning all... Just wondering what it takes to get onto the Kubuntu.org website? I keep getting blocked by the Canonical reverse proxy?!
<`Muttley`> Or Kubuntu.com for that matter
<`Muttley`> Anyone?
<`Muttley`> Wow. Thanks all.
<Linusnewb> hi all i have no security updates received since last week is this normal?
#kubuntu 2013-09-03
<sherry> how to install rpm-build and rpmdevtool
<sherry> rpm packages are installed already > 
<sherry> sherry@sherry-TECRA-R840:~$ dpkg-query -l rpm
<sherry> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<sherry> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<sherry> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<FloodBotK1> sherry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sherry> ||/ Name           Version      Architecture Description
<sherry> how to install rpm-build and rpmdevtools?
<sherry> how to install rpm-build and rpmdevtools?
<JMichaelX> audio in linux just continues to suck
<JMichaelX> is there a known problem in 13.04, with the network manager not remembering wifi passowrds?
<Crumble__> hello all!  need some help with a new LinuxMCE install.  I got a really strange df -h.  anyone who could explain to me what is going on would really help me.  it is so weird!
<Crumble__> kubuntu 1204 btw
<Crumble__> here is a http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058084/
<Crumble__> blaargh i so dont get it
<RamchandraApte> Crumble__: doesn't look strange to me?
<Crumble__> RamchandraApte: not even the disk by uuid?
<RamchandraApte> Crumble__: hmm.. somehow it has repeated the disk twice
<RamchandraApte> are you using linuxmce or kubuntu??
<RamchandraApte> oh, nvm, i thought linuxmce was a distro
<Crumble__> that is what i thought!  linuxmce is layed over top kubuntu
<Crumble__> so both
<Crumble__> this a new install of lmce... kubuntu 1204 and linuxmce
<Crumble__> usually it is a distro by itself.  i am testing this version out and the devel team is away at the moment.  but i am trying to figure this issue out.  
<Crumble__> since 1204 is new to me i thought i would ask the kubuntu users how and why this would happen
<Crumble__> RamchandraApte: I can not think of any reason why this partition layout would even work... everything should be broken.  well it kinda is but i can boot into it and most of it works.  can not mount anything though.
<lordievader> Crumble__: Could you paste bin the output of "mount"?
<Crumble__> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058309
<Crumble__> lordievader: LOL!  i did not even look at that... what a mess.  any ideas how to fix?
<lordievader> Reading this thread points me to mounting with uuid by grub, is this the case? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=99417
<lordievader> Also could you pastebin your fstab
<Crumble__> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058319
<lordievader> The fstab looks normal.
<Crumble__> lordievader: i can not mount anything
<lordievader> Crumble__: What error do you get?
<Crumble__> lordievader: that is the odd thing.  I can not find the devices anywhere.  they say they are under /dev for a few seconds then disappear
<lordievader> Crumble__: Lets tackle one problem at a time, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file?
<Crumble__> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058336
<lordievader> Well my entries are similair.
<Crumble__> yeah looks normal to me too
<Crumble__> but mount was wonky 
<lordievader> Crumble__: Ah, see this answer: http://serverfault.com/questions/275988/what-is-rootfs
<lordievader> So there is probably no harm.
<lordievader> Now the mount problem, what error do you get?
<Crumble__> not authorized
<lordievader> Crumble__: What is the exact command you use?
<Crumble__> well that is kind of the problem.  i look to dolphin to help me figure this out since i can not see the devices.  dolphin says not authorized
<Crumble__> they show up with a line through them.  i went to removable devices and said to mount automatically but does not help
<Crumble__> with music cd's it will show up with cda:///dev/sdr0/01 through 11 for every track on the cd but not able to play
<lordievader> Crumble__: How many accounts do you have on your system?
<Crumble__> two root and mine
<lordievader> Is your user part of the group plugdev?
<Crumble__> I am not sure how do figure that out?
<lordievader> Crumble__: cat /etc/group
<lordievader> Crumble__: cat /etc/group|grep <username>
<tsimpson> you can just type "groups"
<tsimpson> or even "grep $USER /etc/group" ;)
<lordievader> Ah that is better :)
<Crumble__> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058387
<lordievader> Crumble__: What is your username?
<Crumble__> justin
<lordievader> The pluto_justin one?
<Crumble__> not sure.  
<lordievader> Crumble__: As tsimpson says it is easier to just take the output of "groups"
<Crumble__> so cat /etc/group | groups ?
<lordievader> Crumble__: No "groups" is the whole command ;)
<Crumble__> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058400
<Crumble__> what the?  that does not make sense
<lordievader> Crumble__: Did you run it with sudo or are you logged in as root?
<Crumble__> logged in as root
<lordievader> Crumble__: That is not advised, root has way to much power for daily use.
<Crumble__> ok let me do it under my username
<Crumble__> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058418
<lordievader> Crumble__: That looks better, were you running dolphin under the root account?
<Crumble__> no my account
<lordievader> Crumble__: Do you know what you want to mount (ex. /dev/sdb1)?
<Crumble__> no not really, i cant find the media anywhere
<lordievader> Crumble__: Is it a usb stick, harddrive?
<Crumble__> music cd
<lordievader> Crumble__: Music cd's are a bit of an exception on that, can you play it with amarok?
<Crumble__> lmce is a bit different.  kde desktop can not grab the soundcard since lmce has it
<Crumble__> but yes, amarok sees the cd.  but kde does not allow dvd's to mount
<Crumble__> or usb drives
<lordievader> Crumble__: Is that part of lmce to change how those things work?
<Crumble__> kind of.  really just what will use them ie programs and such.  i should still see them and be able to mount
<Crumble__> which i do see them.  but can't mount
<Crumble__> well i dolphin
<Crumble__> in
<lordievader> Hmm, Dolphin complains about not being authorized. Thus a logical conclusion is a rights issue. To me it seems that you are in all the right groups so I'm not sure what rights dolphin is missing.
<Crumble__> i think the answer is in the mount devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)  620?
<lordievader> Crumble__: Perhaps, I really don't know, my ideas are gone I'm afraid :(
<Crumble__> lordievader: thanks for all your help!  I will let you know if i ever figure... well when i figure this out.  lol wonkyness
<lordievader> I'd like that, good luck!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<bufalo1973> hello
<lordievader> Hey bufalo1973 
<bufalo1973> I have a problem: I want to use 2 monitors (VGA+HDMI) with 2 mice and 2 KB with the same computer for 2 different sessions (mine and my girl's)
<bufalo1973> anybody knows some document that explains it
<bufalo1973> I've already tried 3 or 4 different ways but...
<bufalo1973> oh, and hello, lordievader :)
<bufalo1973> (is it me or there's not much activity in this channel?)
<lordievader> There usually isn't a whole lot of activity no.
<bufalo1973> a shame
<lordievader> bufalo1973: I have never done such a setup but maybe this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<bufalo1973> I've already looked it but donesn't work (or I don't understand it)
<bufalo1973> donesn't -> doesn't
<lordievader> Where does it go wrong?
<bufalo1973> I try the multifile aproach but it keeps starting the same user in both monitors
<lordievader> bufalo1973: Have you used the examples or did you write your own?
<bufalo1973> I used the examples... kind of
<bufalo1973> those are for nvidia and I have ATI
<lordievader> Did you make any other edits?
<lordievader> Is it still a dualhead setup?
<bufalo1973> dualhead works fantastic
<bufalo1973> I can see a movie in a monitor and browse in the other
<lordievader> bufalo1973: But are they two seperate sessions with their own task bar and all?
<bufalo1973> no
<bufalo1973> same session
<bufalo1973> although different taskbars
<bufalo1973> I can go with the mouse from one monitor to the other
<bufalo1973> and both show my user in the K menu
<bufalo1973> (using Kubuntu)
<RamchandraApte> go to size & orientation, there drag one of the monitors to place them (for two seperate sessions in each screen)
<lordievader> bufalo1973: Did you change the lightdm setup?
<bufalo1973> at first, yes
<bufalo1973> then I've installed gdm to try "bicefalo" (a program that is supossed to do the trick but doesn't work)
<lordievader> Do you get a lighdm per screen? (As I said never done such a thing but this is what I find logical)
<bufalo1973> no, the same shows in both screens
<lordievader> That could be, but if you login to one does the other follow?
<bufalo1973> yes, it's the same login screen in both screens
<bufalo1973> if I enter a user in one the other does the same
<bufalo1973> I'll try it again from the start
<bufalo1973> thx for your interest lordievader :)
<lordievader> Good luck, it is probably a fun setup (once you get it working).
<LachNed> hallo... wie kann ich herausfinden, welche schriftart eine website verwendet? seitdem ich wine installiert habe, habe ich das gefühl, dass einige seiten jetzt mit einer anderen, besser lesbaren, schriftart angezeigt werden. kann das an den schriftarten liegen, die bei der installation von wine mit installiert werden?
<RamchandraApte> LachNed: it's preferable that you speak in english, most people here speak english.
<lordievader> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<LachNed> sorry... i have chosen the wrong channel to issue my question. it should have been #ubuntu-de. sorry for that.
<lordievader> LachNed: No worries.
<soul> Hi
<soul> Someone having issues with the touchpad?
<soul> I don't know why but is not working anymore
<soul> I have to use a mouse now
<RamchandraApte> try running alt+f2 and typing touchpad
<RamchandraApte> (enter)
<debrisrat> hi all
<soul> Hi debrisrat
<soul> RamchandraApte: http://i.imgur.com/8Zfcum3.png
<RamchandraApte> that's odd, kde seems to be detecting your touchpad, but it's not working....
<RamchandraApte> has this only occured now or it has been recurring across reboots
<debrisrat> sorry i haven't gort any idea :S 
<soul> RamchandraApte: Nope, it always worked until... I don't know, two days a go or so
<soul> I didn't noticed that because I usually use a mouse
<skrite> hey all
<dabauer> Can't download in update manager. It says to run get-apt install -f, but that returns a lock error
<BluesKaj> dabauer, close the update manager before you run apt-get
<dabauer> OK
<dabauer> did that
<BluesKaj> close any package managers as well
<dabauer> I don't have any package managers open (I don't know what a package manager is)
<BluesKaj> like muon or muon software center
<dabauer> I could have something running that I don't know anything about
<dabauer> I don't have muon
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu versio are you on ?
<dabauer> good question, I'm just running konversation
<dabauer> I don't see a version number anywhere
<Arhi> Hello
<Arhi> Hello
<Arhi> I have problem with Kubuntu 13.04 64bit dowload by torrent file
<Arhi> from official website
<Arhi> when i try install, then i have fatal error when installer want to install grub :|
<Arhi> :(
<Arhi> all alive :< 
<Arhi> somebody is here?
<akairobotto> Hello. I installed Kubuntu using wubi; when I boot I see the Kubuntu logo, then I get a cursor but no more activity. Is there some way I can view logs or diagnose this problem?
<Arhi> nobody is here ;/
<Arhi> so we have problem
<yumbox> I am here?
<gorgonzola> hello folks! just a quick question... after last update and reboot, a second "network management" widget showed up in my system tray, but i can't identify where it came from or whether i should disable one or the other. Are we switching network management widgets in saucy? anyone knows which package this came from?
<slayer> Hi.
<slayer> Need some help. I had been a Linux Mint KDE user for about 8 months. I'm trying Kubuntu for a change. Anything I need to worry about?
<lordievader> slayer: Nope, most works out of the box :D
<slayer> no. i tried Kubuntu on live medium. codecs are missing. adobe flash ain't there. jre was present I guess. anything else?
<Zoiaguyver> It will auto install "most" of them when they are needed, you wont get them on the live session due to licensing. OpenJRE is there I think
<lordievader> slayer: Tick the install 3rd-party software when installing ;)
<slayer> is the 3rd party stuffs like flash, ffmpeg already on the disk or will they be downloaded from repositories?
<lordievader> Not sure rarely installed Kubuntu without a network connection.
<tsimpson> it will be downloaded, if you have a internet connection
<tsimpson> otherwise you can install it later
<slayer> thank you very much. file back up over. gotta try kubuntu. have a nice day. it's 12 o'clock here in India. bye :)
<lordievader> Good luck slayer 
<Guest28953> Hey everyone, I have a huge problem, trying to change my own user the group I lost privilige right, how I can reset it?  I am not able to login as user anymore
<ReMatrix72> hi
<tiberiu> I don't know about you guys but when it comes to hardware that doesn't work I get preaty frustrated
<tiberiu> Have anyone of you hava a keyboard light on the laptop
<tiberiu> ?
<geri> hi, i extended my linux machine with an additional harddisk...just to store data.... its /dev/sdb ...should it be a primary or extended partition?
#kubuntu 2013-09-04
<keithzg> geri: Honestly, it doesn't much matter. Primary is fine.
<keithzg> geri: That's just a leftover from the old DOS partition format, where it only understood a certain number of partitions, so after a certain point the rest had to all be under one big "extended" partition so that the older components within Windows didn't throw a fit.
 * keithzg has just used GPT as the partition table lately anyways, and any OS that can't understand it can just go cry in a corner :P
<geri> keithzg: ok
<Johnny_Linux> ocala ?
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<Johnny_Linux> lol
<dj_segfault> Hi>  I'm having a problem with my kubuntu 12.04 desktop system that just started last night.  I have a TV hooked up as a second monitor, and that's worked for a long time.  But starting last night, I can lauch things into the second screen and interact with my mouse, but the keyboard input goes to whatever app is active on the first screen!!!  Has anyone else seen that before?
<dj_segfault> Unfortunately my research keeps coming up with problems with two screens using Unity, which I'm not using.
<Pewp> Hello, look for a little help. I generally always use the kubuntu backports, beta and other ppas for KDE stuff
<Pewp> On this newer install I just noticed that the ppas are not being seen or something
<Pewp> Though I have added them using the add repository tool, and updated
<Pewp> Packages that are in backports that should be showing up just plain aren't. And i dont get and upgrades from those 4 ppas
<vitimiti> hi o/
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<Klaus_Dieter> I am running 13.04 on my laptopt. since the laste kernel upgrade from 3.8.0-27 to 3.8.0-29 the system frequently and randomly freezes. a freeze can be triggered by rebooting the machine however. when using 3.8.0-27 this does not happen. The system does still respond to sysrq but other than that I do not know how I can collect more data hence filing a bugreport at this point does not make sense yet. How can I obtain more dat
<tsimpson> Klaus_Dieter: you can start by running "apport-bug linux", that should collect system information and create a new bug report for you
<tsimpson> if more information is needed you can just attach it to the bug report later
<ubsafder> i need to restart network without rebooting /etc/init.d/networking restart says depreceated on my ubuntu what are the current way of doing ?
<tsimpson> ubsafder: "sudo service networking restart" or "sudo restart networking" for short
<tsimpson> ubsafder: "sudo service networking restart" or "sudo restart networking" for short
<marcuspbaird> hey is darkwing in here 
<Klaus_Dieter> in the meantime I would like to make 3.8.0-27 the default kernel again
<Riddell> ** testers needed for beta 1 candidates, join us in #kubuntu-devel to help
<alvin_> Will Saucy have a new (and working) version of Choqok? I miss that program.
<marcuspbaird> I might be keen 
<marcuspbaird> have you got a iso 
<marcuspbaird> is darkwing around at all 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<dundee> Hello
<dundee> Why does my kde plasma widget move to the right after logout? KDE 4.11 ubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> dundee:  which widget , the "K" menu ?
<dundee> BluesKaj: Pager Widget and Quick Access. I place them to the right of Task Manager Widget and after log out they keep moving to the left.
<dundee> BluesKaj: Pager Widget and Quick Access. I place them to the left of Task Manager Widget and after log out they keep moving to the right.
<mias> i'm using kubuntu 13.10, when connected to a VPN (openvpn) with the network manager, I cannot connect anymore to konversation; is this a known issue, and how can i fix it? Thanks
<dundee> BluesKaj:  They move from left to right of the task manager widget
<BluesKaj> dundee:  definitely odd behaviour , perhaps the deskyop theme is faulty
<dundee> BluesKaj: I thought so too so I used a different theme and same behaviour. I might just remove the settings folder and see.
<BluesKaj> mias:  perhaps your vpn started blocking IRC ..depends on the country/host
<BluesKaj> dundee:  that's abit drastic
<dundee> BluesKaj: I know but I have been fighting with it for more than 2 hours now.
<BluesKaj> dundee:  how many task managers inb the panel?
<dundee> BluesKaj: I have only one
<BluesKaj> bbiab 
<BluesKaj> dundee, do you have save previous session enabled in system settings>startup&shutdown>session management , "restore previous session ", and the setting keeps reverting to it if it was closed when your settings were still on thye right side of the panel , try "Start with an empty session"
<BluesKaj> move the pager etc to where you want them first  before rebooting , of course
<ima> Hey I am Ivan 
<ima> Is there somebody who can help me with my kubuntu 
<hateball> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ima> I cant do a login
<bariho> how is kubuntu related to canonical exactly? who controls kubuntu's development? 
<yossarianuk> kubuntu just uses the ubuntu base
<Unit193> Repos and infrastructure too.
<BluesKaj> bariho, kubuntu dev is now supported by Blue Systems , who hired 2 (I think) devs from Canonical to work on Kubuntu and other projects the company is developing
<BluesKaj> bariho, http://www.blue-systems.de/
<Pici> The work that the Canonical and general Ubuntu devs put into the base infrastructure of Ubuntu benefits Kubuntu and the rest of the official flavors as well.
<bariho> k, thanks for the info
<damian_> hi :)
<automan> Hi!
<automan> Olá!
<automan> Sou iniciante no kde. Quais sites devo começar a ler? Obrigado
<tsimpson> !br | automan
<ubottu> automan: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<dabauer> can't update, update manager is broken
<lordievader> dabauer: Could you be a bit more specific, do you get errors?
<dabauer> I ran sudo apt-get install -f, and it ran OK but it retured an error, 1 I think
<dabauer> whenever I run update manager it returns an error
<yuriy> Hello
<yuriy> i can't find skype or dropbox on the system tray
<yuriy> how to resilve such pb?
<lordievader> dabauer: What error?
<dabauer> error 1
<lordievader> dabauer: Hmm, try opening a terminal and running "sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get upgrade"
<dabauer> error code 1, broken pipe
<lordievader> dabauer: Do you get the same error when you issue "sudo apt-get update" alone?
<dabauer> it ran OK, but the upgrade didn't run
<lordievader> dabauer: True, now try "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<dabauer> hang on a secode
<dabauer> it's looking for acroread
<dabauer> acroread-bin
<dabauer> it says acroread-bin is not installed
<lordievader> dabauer: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dabauer> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dabauer> I pasted my output to http://paste.ubuntu.com, and it said to run apt-get install -f
<dabauer> I ran that and I got the same error message
<lordievader> dabauer: Can you give me a link to the paste?
<dabauer> I didn't get a URL back from paste.ununtu.com
<lordievader> dabauer: Its in the adress bar ;)
<dabauer> paste.ubuntu.com/606384/plain
<lordievader> I get a not found on that one.
<dabauer> that's what's in my address bar
<lordievader> Simply copy the output to the input field of paste.ubuntu.com, hit paste and copy the url.
<dabauer> paste.ubuntu.com/606384
<lordievader> I have the feeling you are missing a number (might be wrong), still getting the not found.
<dabauer> I'll copy from my address bar
<dabauer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6063484/
<dabauer> I didn't see the extra 4
<lordievader> Ah broken packages, you've tried the "sudo apt-get -f install" right? Did you get errors?
<dabauer> I got acroraead: acroread-bin not installed
<lordievader> dabauer: Is this something you want installed btw?
<dabauer> where do I get acroread???
<lordievader> Guess not, acroread is probably Acrobat Reader... Lets try fixing your system: sudo apt-get purge acroread
<dabauer> that worked OK
<lordievader> Now try "sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get upgrade" again.
<dabauer> the update worked, upgrade looks like it is working
<lordievader> dabauer: Ok, great ;)
<dabauer> worked just fine!!!
<dabauer> everything is udated!
<dabauer> now I know how to update manually
<lordievader> :D
<st3ve> hola
<st3ve> i just got a new dell laptop (secure boot, efi, etc), and would like to install kubuntu 13.04 on it. i tried booting it with secureboot enabled (the system default), and that didn't work. i disabled secureboot and left efi enabled, and it failed on "grub install-dummy". i've now disabled both secureboot and efi and am trying to install again...
<st3ve> BUT, my question is...  am i missing out on anything by doing this?
<st3ve> is everything still going to work the same with legacy boot (no efi, no secureboot)?
<BluesKaj> st3ve:  not absolutely sure , but i thought efi-mode is the required setting to install inux safely 
<BluesKaj> don't think the grub version really matters
<reagle> howdy, long time Kubuntu user he just returned to using my netbook after a year. After updates and all (13.04) I can't find the battery applet...?!?
<reagle> what package is the widget/plasmoid in, what is it called?
<Avihay> reagle: try right clicking the sys-tray->systray settings
<Avihay> in display subsection extra-items, see if you have a battery indicator
<reagle> ah, that looks useful
<Avihay> it's called Battery monitor. I might have installed something for it, because the applet just took too much panel space
<reagle> I have enhance, however, I have to click the > button to see it since there's a lot of stuff in my systray... and all it shoes me is that I'm off AC, no time left 
<reagle> i.e., enhanced battery moniter
<reagle> also, is this something I could stick on my dashboard for when the screen is locked?
<Avihay> well, you can right-click systray->systray settings, and under entrys, sett the battery mon from auto to always
<reagle> ah, okay, i never lucked at those settings muched; what about getting a sense of how much battery is left?
<Avihay> reagle: you can also try to install  plasma-widgets-workspace , I think it has the plasmoid, though the new locker screen doesn't support that
<reagle> Avihay: I have plasma-widgets-workspace, but haven't been able to find a battery widget when on the dashboard/lock screen
<reagle> Avihay: do you have something in your systray that shows how much battery is left though? That's what I reall need -- not if I have it plugged in or not
<Avihay> try searching for one from the GetHotNewStuff menu?
<Avihay> yes, I do, the battery monitor
<Avihay> if I'm on power it disappears to the arrow thing , and if I'm dis/charging it appears on the systray
<reagle> got you, the enhanced one was actually showing less than the non-enhanced
<reagle> thanks for your help!
<st3ve> hmm. so i've got kubuntu installed, but muon update doesn't want to run. i click the "install updates" button and it says "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided."
<st3ve> how do i provide proper authorization?
<BluesKaj> st3ve:  usually it's a password
<st3ve> right.. it's not asking me for a password
<BluesKaj> try the terminal , sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-getupgrade
<BluesKaj> correction ;sudo apt-getupgrade
<st3ve> i've manually done that..  are you saying that i will never be able to use the gui updater? or that, after installing the updates, it'll start working properly?
<st3ve> (it's downloading 354 packages right now.. i'm on my other laptop, waiting for it to finish)
<BluesKaj> heh my kb battery seems to be atingup ..uhoh
<BluesKaj> most likely once it's upgraded muon will work ok , unless you have some special rules setup in kwallet
<st3ve> everything is basic, stock, default
<st3ve> i actually try to minimize the # of funny customizations i make to my systems, so i dno't have to remember what i've done when it's time to reinstall or replace some hardware ;)
<BluesKaj> ok , once apt is finished then try muon again ...autoupdater might have been running 
<st3ve> okie doke
<BluesKaj> yeah , this pc is just a media server for our TV room , nothing special in terms of software ...all that xbmc stuff is for the birds IMO 
<st3ve> is muon a total replacement for synaptic? i.e. i'd never have to install or use synaptic to get all the same access to everything?
<BluesKaj> yes, I used synaptic up until 6months ago because muon is finally stable and mature enough to be used as a reference for info on apps  ...I usually use the terminal for installing stuff , but sometimes it's good what's related and needs to be considered 
<BluesKaj> good to know what's related 
<st3ve> well, it's not just for me, i install linux on non-techie people's computers too and i definitely want to make sure the gui option is viable for them
<BluesKaj> yes , understandable for sure 
<BluesKaj> my friends are are quite technical in respects, but most are deathly afraid of linux 
<BluesKaj> linux is the boogeyman to anyone who's taken MS courses
<st3ve> ok, after running apt-get upgrade manually, and rebooting, now it's working as expected
<st3ve> it asked me for a password, etc
<st3ve> now i can install firefox and thunderbird and so on
<BluesKaj> st3ve:  cool :)
<st3ve> should i file a bug report on that?
<BluesKaj> that's your call , but it seems the bugfix may have down the pipe with upgrades
<BluesKaj> ok , battery change in order here
<bjrohan> Help please, For some reason Text is not showing on mysytem
<bjrohan> In this text edit bar it is empty squares, when I hit enter it appears correctly
<BluesKaj> bjrohan:  where on your system ?
<bjrohan> All over
<bjrohan> KDE bar, all text is fine
<bjrohan> in xChat for instance, the mneu bar text is okay, all other text is bad
<BluesKaj> update and upgrade your packages 
<bjrohan> I just did, nothing updated
<bjrohan> Looks like windows text?
<monkeyjuice> dist-upgrade?
<bjrohan> KDE "start" button menus is fine
<BluesKaj> try the terminal , sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<bjrohan> terminal text is okay doing htat now
<BluesKaj> then as monkeyjuice suggested , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<monkeyjuice> hey BluesKaj turned into a nice day
<BluesKaj> yeah monkeyjuice , nice here too
<bjrohan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bjrohan> :-(\
<BluesKaj> bjrohan:  check your software sources in muon settings check them all except for the cdrom
<bjrohan> ok
<BluesKaj> enable them rather
<monkeyjuice> bjrohan:  is this a fresh install ?
<bjrohan> monkeyjuice, no I didn't even do an update when I retarted and had this hapen
<bjrohan> restarted
<bjrohan> I marked all packages sans CDrom dichecked for update, nada
<BluesKaj> well, enuff for one day ...later
<monkeyjuice> bjrohan:  are there other users on this system . check to see if its there also?
<bjrohan> Nope, justme
<bjrohan> No other users on thisone
<monkeyjuice> maybe make a user to test it ... 
<bjrohan> create a new user?
<bjrohan> will do
<monkeyjuice> yap and login to see if it changes
<bjrohan> login as guest then instead?
<monkeyjuice> ya try it 
<bjrohan> BRB
<bjrohan> guest account everything is okay monkeyjuice 
<monkeyjuice> so your user account is doing it for some reason
<monkeyjuice> hmmm
<monkeyjuice> could make a new user and move to that ive had to do that before if you cant figure it out
<monkeyjuice> im not sure how to help with this
<monkeyjuice> or ask in #ubuntu there more active right now
<bjrohan> Thanks monkeyjuice 
<bjrohan> will do
<monkeyjuice> hope ya get it bjrohan
<bjrohan> would appear something is awry in the fnts, would it be the fons in my user dir, or global?
<bjrohan> probably my home folder
<monkeyjuice> ya i remember some problem with fonts but along time ago
<monkeyjuice> think it was gnome tho
<monkeyjuice> you said guest is fine right?
<bjrohan> yes
<monkeyjuice> so seems its your user to me
<bjrohan> yep
<bjrohan> now to figure out what, almost like a font was removed
<monkeyjuice> and you changed nothing ?
<bjrohan> Not in any settings or in the fonts folder
<bjrohan> I added a few little progrmas
<monkeyjuice> wonder if they changed fonts or something
<bjrohan> I just wnet to appearnace, and changes all the fonts to Times Roman, no diff
<monkeyjuice> hmmm not sure how to find this sorry
<bjrohan> What part of the systme is the text that appaers in the text editor bar in tthe IRC program, and the name listing on the right?
<bjrohan> those are the ones messed up
<bjrohan> Not the window title
<bjrohan> not the menu bar
<bjrohan> Although only n xchat in Firefox  only the window title is okay, menus and all are fubar
<monkeyjuice> i dont know 
<bjrohan> no problem
<bjrohan> I had added Conky manager, which added fonts, my guess is this is te culprit
<KpycNuK> Can you describe your problem? (just copyPase if you could :3)
<bjrohan> KpycNuK,  My fonts are messed up in Kubuntu,  Some appear okay (system) others appear as blank boxes
<bjrohan> KpycNuK,  for instance all fonts in taskbar are fine, as well as the KDE menu fonts
<bjrohan> I am using Chat right now, where I enter text is all blank boxes, however the text in the convo window is fine
<bjrohan> the name lise and room list are blank boxes, window title is fine, as well as the xchat menu bar is legible
<bjrohan> name list
<bjrohan> In firefox only the window tiel bar is legible everything else is giberish, even text in the browser main window
<bjrohan> Dolhin, all text is fine
<bjrohan> Dolphin
<KpycNuK> Can you show some screenshots? I'm going to smoke and read some russian resources about this problem :3
<bjrohan> would like to but can't use browser in this account to paste it to pastebin etc
<bjrohan> I opened every font that came with conky manager they all opened just fine and showed text
<bjrohan> or a symbol
<bjrohan> In kmail everyting is fine, in Thunderbird, everything is not
<bjrohan> In rekonq, everyting loosk fine, in FireFox, Chrome, and Chromium, they do not
<bjrohan> looks like the standard KDE itmes are all okay
<KpycNuK> what about new user in the system?
<KpycNuK> Suppose you tried
<KpycNuK> And what's happened when you are switching to another terminal? (Ctrl+Alt+F1). Is everything ok there? (I think yes.)
<bjrohan> KpycNuK,  here is a screenshot http://tinypic.com/r/35198co/5
<bjrohan> where do I find the Guset account files?
<bjrohan> I want to copy over the guest account font folder
<bjrohan> after backing up my current .font folder
<bjrohan_> I changed the name of the .font dir in my home folder, and rebooted, I still have font issu
<bjrohan_> ues
<bjrohan_> does thes mean my global font is fubr?
<bjrohan_> My gurst account all works fine
<bjrohan_> guest
#kubuntu 2013-09-05
<dougiel> I installed 13.04 on sda then I added a harddrive and install win7 on sdb (sdb1) then I installed 13.04 on sdb5 I let the installer adjust partition table/size and now I want to install grub on sdb but I keep getting "source_dir doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory" can someone clear up what I am missing?
<Gsport> hey
<Gsport> wellcome
<crunk> test
<crunk> exit
<mint_> is .10 stable enough to use yet?
<mint_> Is it true kde with comp off is the fastest de for 3D?
<maiz> hi, i'm on kubuntu 13.10, and when i'm connected to an openvpn server with the network-manager; i cannot connect anymore to programs like: pidgin, konversation, kvirc, it founds the server, but gets stuck on "Connecting..."; browsing works fine; what could be causing this? thanks
<maiz> 13.04 i meant
<maiz> actually even "ping" doesn't work
<Tm_T> maiz: how ping doesn't work?
<maiz> Tm_T: PING www.google.com (74.125.195.106) 56(84) bytes of data.
<maiz> and then nothing
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> maiz: sounds like routing issue
<maiz> :(
<Tm_T> maiz: if you the following command in commandline: "route"
<Tm_T> maiz: what is your default route then?
<Tm_T> maiz: that with vpn, ofcourse
<Tm_T> maiz: compare to what you have without vpn
<maiz> Tm_T: http://pastebin.com/2pWsDDPN
<maiz> brb sorry, if you have an idea you can write it i'll it right after
<Tm_T> maiz: looks like ~all your traffic are now pointed to go through vpn
<Tm_T> maiz: but I suspect it's not actually routing it forward, I recommend contacting your vpn provider
<maiz> thanks Tm_T 
<maiz> Tm_T: here they say they don't block any port: http://www.vpnbook.com/features
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Tm_T> maiz: ah, what I was talking about has nothing to do with ports, but routing traffic
<maiz> Tm_T: hm ok, so is there something that i can do on my end?
<maiz> morning
<BluesKaj> I have something wrong with muon , when I try to "configure software sources" in "settings" , muon just updates and doesn't open the repos list. Strange behaviour 
<noiro> hey guys, I've got an issue with the LTS where plasma crashes on bootup after changing from autologin to login
<noiro> Is there any way I can get into the system to fix it?
<BluesKaj> ok, now i see what's going on the new muon discover has the source edit options instead 
<BluesKaj> noiro, have you updated /upgraded lately 
<noiro> BluesKaj: somewhat. But I can't atm. I don't even know how to get command line up at this point since KDE doesn't support Terminal
<noiro> well, it doesn't support shortcut key terminal and plasma is dead. Does Kubuntu support a 'safe mode' type thing?
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt +F1-F6 will bring up a TTY (virtual terminal), run your commands then run startx 
<BluesKaj> noiro, if you can;t get to TTY then choose recovery kernel in grub , and perhaps you need to update grub too, sudo update-grub  
<noiro> I can get to TTY. When logging in, plasma just crashes. 
<BluesKaj> which LTS noiro ?
<noiro> 12.04
<noiro> Looks like there is only 126kb of updates though, not sure if that will fix the crashing of plasma. Is there a way to reload it?
<BluesKaj> ok , update/upgrade/dist-upgrade , and sudo update-grub , as well ,at the TTY , then reboot 
<noiro> Alright kaj, rebooted, let's see if it crashes
<noiro> I installed a minimalist package to get rid of effects (I forget the name), if that affects anything, but it worked when I first installed it
<noiro> Yeah, I get: Executable: plasma-desktop PID: 1786 Signal: Bus error (7)
<BluesKaj> noiro, do you have the kubuntu backports enabled in the sources.list ?
<noiro> Blues, I'm running a default config. Are they enabled by default?
<BluesKaj> no ,  you have to uncomment them or add , i've forgotten
<noiro> where are they located again? I'll nav to them and edit with nano
<BluesKaj> noiro, it's a method of installing a newer version of kde desktop which brings plasma libs etc with it 
<noiro> wait, nvm, you said kubuntu backports? Where are those on the file? 
<smartboyhw> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<smartboyhw> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<noiro> I'm not even seeing kubuntu ppa backports in /etc/apt/sources.list
<noiro> just deb and deb-src for ubuntu precise and security
<tsimpson> look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<tsimpson> it's probably named like kubuntu-ppa-backports-precise.list
<BluesKaj> noiro, ,  
<BluesKaj> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<BluesKaj> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<BluesKaj> my archaive is in Canada , noiro , but it should still work 
<noiro> I see us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<noiro> It doesn't look commented out. What am I supposed to do with it?
<BluesKaj> yup, that's it  , make sure there's no # in front 
<noiro> would a sudo apt-get purge plasma-desktop && apt-get install plasma-desktop work?
<BluesKaj> dunno , never tried it 
<noiro> nope, couldn't open lock file >.< And I was root
<BluesKaj> close muon if it's still open , and your sources.list as well 
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<ruediger> hi
<lordievader> Hey ruediger 
<ruediger> I'm trying to install Kubuntu on a thinkpad l430 but after I select "Start Kubuntu" in grub nothing happens.  The display is on but black.
<noiro> Screw it, I'm going xubuntu.
<ruediger> (I'm trying to boot kubuntu from a usb drive.  I already tried different usb ports)
<shadeslayer> hm ...
<shadeslayer> ruediger: what release is this?
<ruediger> 13.04 amd64
<lordievader> ruediger: And how did you create the live-usb?
<ruediger> lordievader: on an osx system https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles I already used the drive to install kubuntu on an older dell.  So it should be working
<lordievader> ruediger: Hmm I see, as a work around you could try the 12.04 image and upgrade that one to 13.04 (or even use the alternate cd of 12.04)
<ruediger> lordievader: thanks.  I'll give it a try
<lordievader> Good luck!
<BluesKaj> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ruediger> shadeslayer, lordievader: thanks.  I forgot to disable UEFI secure boot.
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> not sure how that matters because if it boots it's good
<shadeslayer> you get to the installer
<shadeslayer> so UEFI secure boot does work
<ruediger> shadeslayer: I disabled it and now it works fine
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> weird
<kunguz> I have linked a disk to an user home directory /media/username/disk to /home/username/disk. I have set the permissions to 750, and I have already chown the disk to that specific user. There are git repositories inside it. But unfortunately git clone remotely returns could not read from the location.
<kunguz> Any ideas? on how to solve it?
<kunguz> By the way there is already a .ssh folder that contains authorized_keys
<daemongnome_> just leave it for 30 seconds and it will shut down 
<daemongnome_> or choose log out
<daemongnome_> and you can shut it down from there
<daemongnome_> does anyone have any idea how to get the kde android theme to work?
<calwig> hello
<lordievader> Hey calwig 
<calwig> Where are the kubuntu settings for KDE Desktop Widgets?
<calwig> would you happen to use Widgets?
<lordievader> calwig: Rightclick the widget -> settings?
<calwig> sure, but all widgets fall thru a general network setting, does it use the general network session settings?
<lordievader> Phew I guess so.
<calwig> lordievader, setting up a proxy on the widgets 
<lordievader> calwig: Try finding out how to setup a system wide proxy.
<mR0rI0n> hellp 
<daemongnome_> whats up mr0rl0n?
<NickDGE> anyone willing to help me troubleshoot a screen brightness adjustment problem/kubuntu/acer 5750
<KpycNuK> So what is your problem?  You can't regulate it?
<KpycNuK> NickDGE ? :3
<NickDGE> phunyguy ,the guide that you gave me for my brightness control problem - unfortunately when i update grub it gives me a syntax error on the line provided in the guide to add
<NickDGE> KpycNuK yep?
<NickDGE> oh sorry 
<NickDGE> yeah, cant regulate it
<NickDGE> i tried this 
<NickDGE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireS3
<NickDGE> but unfortunately when i update grub it gives me an error on the exact same line i added 
<KpycNuK> It isn't help. But what shows you, when you  type         find /sys/devices/ -type d -name acpi*
<KpycNuK> NickDGE I had forgotten to use nick for notification :3
<KpycNuK> show the output from:    find /sys/devices/ -type d -name acpi*
<NickDGE> well 
<NickDGE> if after i run sudo-update grub and it returns a syntax error
<NickDGE> i presume the procedure didnt go as planned 
<NickDGE> or it did
<NickDGE> or linux just isnt loose like that 
<slatenails> the help page says "sudo update-grub", not "sudo-update grub"
<NickDGE> i didnt type it out here right
<slatenails> ah, right
<NickDGE> the command update-grub returns an error on the same line i pasted, Syntax ")" 
<genii> NickDGE: You originally wrote that you issued: sudo-update-grub       ..which is not quite the same as: sudo update-grub
<Anne-senpai> Hi, all.  Possibly complex question:  I'm running 13.04 (32bit), 3.8.0-30-generic kernel, and I want to ditch Noveau for the proprietary nVidia drivers (video card is GeForce GT 540M according to lspci).  I have seen references to a linux-restricted-modules and linux-restricted-modules-common pair of packages to install, as well as envy and envyNG (neither current).  I had tried this once before, but wound up with my screen @ 640x480 
<Anne-senpai> centered on the screen with the rest black (the entire usable area was the centered 640x480 box, mouse wouldn't enter outer area, changing resolution did nothing at all, etc)
<Anne-senpai> Ergo, does this:  http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html  work?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> BluesKaj:  hello
<NickDGE> genii, as stated before, i typed it out wrong here. i can make out the difference between sudo update-grub and sudo-update grub
<Roey> I'm on Kubuntu "Quantal". Using KDE 4.11.  When I press my cursor against a screen edge I've assigned a Desktop Effect to, the edge lights up in blue, but nothing happens past that.
<vijay13> can some one please suggest link to learn kdebug 
<vijay13> i'm new to kdevelopment 
<maliks72> flash plugin is not working properly in my kubuntu 12.04......it works on you tube but not on other website?
#kubuntu 2013-09-06
<chad> hello everyone
<Guest41237> hello everyone
<Guest41237> could someone give me some tips on doin cool shit with compiz fusion? 
<Guest81243> #kubuntu-offtopic
<somekeithguy> I was wondering if someone could explain how multiple workspaces work under the latest kubuntu.  I just installed it under Ubuntu (kde-desktop) and nothing about it makes any sense at all!
<somekeithguy> I would love to give it a shot......
<somekeithguy> Could someone explain to me how kubuntu-plasmadesktop works?  Are their multiple workspaces?  Why does it just lockup running Firefox while xubuntu,lubuntu,ubuntu and ubuntu gnome run just fine.
<somekeithguy> Anyone?
<somekeithguy> Well a little hint.  For new folks coming from U/K/Lubuntu, KDE is like nothing else.  Maybe a little intro box/video would help.  It is completely foreign to at least me coming from those other desktops.
<somekeithguy> And maybe look into the locking up of FF on netbooks with 1GB RAM.  Runs fine on the other desktops
<somekeithguy> Anyone at least acknowledge seeing this?
<Unit193> somekeithguy: Check ~/.xsession-errors, dmesg, or /var/log/syslog ?
<somekeithguy> I could do that, but what about the simple concept of multiple workspaces?  All I see is some kind of search box when starting it up
<Unit193> (I'm mainly acknowledging I see what you wrote.  This is pretty late/early USA/GB time.)
<somekeithguy> ok,well I hope somone has seen by experience here and takes note.  I could be just not the target audience of course!
<somekeithguy> Anyone that wants to help me further is also welcomed to on their schedule at keithclark1966 at gmail dot com.
<somekeithguy> Thanks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<supercuteboy> I'm having trouble with connecting my screen over DP. I installed a fresh kubuntu 12.04.03 with my lenovo x230 with intel 4000
<supercuteboy> can anybody point me somewhere to look?
<GeorgeMilnes> Is there an official kubuntu Twitter ?
<IdleOne> if there is it would be on kubuntu.org I haven't looked
<lordievader> GeorgeMilnes: There is a google plus page, I'm not sure about a Twitter.
<GeorgeMilnes> OK thanks.
<IdleOne> https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts G+ page
<GeorgeMilnes> IdleOne, I haven't taken much notice of G+ I might look into it
<QwertyKB> Any one knows how to right click in Kubuntu?
<Graf_Westerholt> QwertyKB, just press the right mouse button.
<QwertyKB> Graf_Westerholt: oops. that must have sounded really stupid!, forgot to mention using a touch device.
<QwertyKB> (touchscreen)
<Graf_Westerholt> QwertyKB ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> QwertyKB, I cannot help you. I do not have a touchscreen.
<marcusbaird> yo room 
<marcusbaird> is darkwing around 
<marcusbaird> Darkwing,  you around at all 
<GeorgeMilnes> Is there a KDE app for messaging localhost ? 
<GeorgeMilnes> Built into KDE 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<whiteheat> hi all, I have a question I hope someone can help me with
<whiteheat> the question is on getting sound to work on both front and back audio ports
<bjrohan> I am using FireFix in Kubuntu, a couple of days ago, some websites are not displaying correctly, while others will, any suggestions, it seems to be a text /  font issue
<bjrohan> everything in rekonq works fine, as well as Chrome etc
<bjrohan> Bueller
<BluesKaj> bjrohan:  set your gtk settings in system settings>application appearance>gtk  to the same fonts as your fonts for kde , it might help
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: The single font listed or the theme? Either way, they are the same as the appearnce FONTS settings
<BluesKaj> bjrohan:  well ,it was worth a try
<bjrohan> Yes indeed, I am looking for anything to try at this point 2 days ago just about all my program fonts minus the stoock KDE were FUBAR
<bjrohan> Not sure what I did 9I only went through my home fonts dir and made sure all fonts were viewable), but not it appears to only affect FireFox
<BluesKaj> bjrohan:  personally I gave up on FF for now , it's slow and clunky on my pc , chromium altho it has some drawbacks is quicker and easier to personalize IMO
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: is Chromium truly opensource? The reason I went to FF was for that reason
<BluesKaj> bjrohan:  doubt that there's anything truly open source about google poroucts :)
<BluesKaj> but i can live with it for now
<e_t_> Of course chromium is open source. Because the source is open. http://src.chromium.org/viewvc
<BluesKaj> not in the mood . had enough hair splitting for one day already
<e_t_> It is true, or at least it has been in the past, that Google isn't much into community and essentially all commits are from Google employees.
<genii> e_t_: If it is open-source, ask them to give us the part which puts a later version of Flash Player embedded into it than what's available from Adobe's site.
<e_t_> I thought that was only a part of Chrome which, though based on Chromium, is not itself open source.
<BluesKaj> genii:  just checked about:plugins and flash version 11.2 is instralled on chromium , the same version as the flash installer appears to use 
<BluesKaj> this is on 13.10 
<genii> BluesKaj: My Chrome shows version 11.8 :)
<BluesKaj> chrome ? , genii , I'm using chromium ...
<genii> Ah, my error. Chrome shows 11.8, Chromium shows 11.2
<Raunter> Hello 
<JMichaelX> i am trying to install 13.04 on a dell inspiron 1501. the live CD seems to work fine, but after installing to HD it locks up after trying to boot up, complaining of a kernel bug. has anyone else seen anything similar, or know how i might get around this?
<JMichaelX> from the forums, i am getting the impression that this problem may be related to the bcm wifi driver
#kubuntu 2013-09-07
<PewPewPew> Hey guys
<PewPewPew> Since my off provblem of all ppas working being the backports, beta pbackports experimtal and such workingt besides those ones, and no one giving an anseer, 9i decided to reinstall
<Gsport> go go go blue systems
<PewPewPew> but i noticed the install bug with dual/multi monitors still happens
<PewPewPew> where the panels get missed up and the only thing on the onael if you are loucky is activits
<PewPewPew> so you have to rm 0-rf !!/.kde and go
<PewPewPew> Anjy fix on a featuyre innnstall cd? its nnaoying plusd i happens on firswt boot
<PewPewPew> major typos sorry
<PewPewPew> but yohyu got the point
<amichair> will kde #324470 hotfix be released quickly (as some distros have done), or only with 4.11.2?
<ubottu> KDE bug 324470 in widget-taskbar "Minimize/maximize by clicking taskbar entries requires double click." [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324470
<JMichaelX> man i've been having a nighmarish evening with k/ubuntu....
<JMichaelX> i installed 12.04 on a dell vostro 1000, for a friend, but there was no audio.  then i installed 13.04, but no audio. finally got audio working, by adding a line to alsa-base.conf, but no audio from the headphones jack, at all
<JMichaelX> i also have an inspiron 1501, and thought,  oh well, i'll give that to my friend instead. 13.04 live cd worked fine. installed to HD, rebooted.... kernel crash.
<JMichaelX> so then, i installed 12.04. live CD worked, installed to HD. rebooted, all still worked (except wifi). did tons of updates, rebooted.... kernel crash at bottup, every time
<JMichaelX> bootup*
<JMichaelX> basically, no combination works
<JMichaelX> if the think didn't lock up, maybe i could troubleshoot
<JMichaelX> it appears that issues with the broadcom wifi driver are related to these kernel lockups... anyone know what the deal is?
<QwertyKb> Are packages for Plasma Active 4 available?
<crystalline> Is Kubuntu the #2 ubuntu distro? (ignoring mint)
<valorie> mint isn't an ubuntu distro, strictly speaking
<valorie> crystalline: do you mean historically? by popularity, or what?
<crystalline> valorie: number of users, or more importantly, the amount of developer manpower
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I would guess we have the largest volunteer devel team
<valorie> from what I've seen at UDS, in lists, in IRC, etc.
<crystalline> I remember seeing kde performing great in games with compo off... is it better on now?
<valorie> I get great performance, but am not a gamer
<crystalline> before on was a big hit, if it's tiny these days... well i'm already opening the amd64 torrent lol
<crystalline> I do 3D work too, cad/maya/blender, linux seems to perfer that stuff
<valorie> it's hard to measure numbers of users
<valorie> we often lead in the polls, but that really only measures "how many users see the polls"
<crystalline> It's easy fishing for number of users by having a standard system that anonymously calls home with a unique hash
<crystalline> canonical says they don't know the exact number... but that amazon plugin lets them get a rough number
<valorie> sure, but we don't have the amazon plugin
<crystalline> the stock browser... have the search and homepage default to a kubuntu page, count unique hits, bam
<valorie> Amarok has one for the cart, but users have to know to turn in on.....
<valorie> and there are ubuntu Amarok users as well, so.....
<crystalline> lots of kde software users on non-kde distros
<tsimpson> we do have popcon, but it's opt-in: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/main/metapackages/by_inst 
<crystalline> i'm using quassel and kate on everything lol
<valorie> it would be cool to know, just for promo purposes, but really -- what do we need figures for?
<crystalline> How well is 13.10 working? pretty much bug free or a mess?
<mybad> good morning
<mybad> could someone please help me?
<crystalline> with wot
<mybad> minutes before the muon updater came up and wanted to install 4.11.1 in many apps
<mybad> i remember there was no cross on ksysguard, so i made the cross. didn't think that much, it wanted to remove kubuntu-desktop. just thought it won't make any problems somehow
<mybad> but now kde isn't starting anymore
<mybad> kubuntu 13.04 logo screen comes and then just a black screen
<mybad> tty1 comes up so i hope it won't be a big problem :)
<mybad> when i type startx into console only a black screen is coming
<mybad> would maybe sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop help?
<mybad> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop
<mybad> don't wanna make a mistake again
<mybad> it was working like a charm
<mybad> someone awake?
<valorie> mybad, reinstalling kubuntu-desktop would surely help
<valorie> reconfiguring it if it was removed won't help
<mybad> hi valorie. so is this the only choice? could it do any harm or that i have to reconfigure the desktop settings?
<valorie> It cannot hurt
<mybad> alright
<valorie> if it says that kubuntu-desktop is already installed
<mybad> i will give it a try
<valorie> then you can reconfigure
<valorie> you can even say 'install --reinstall'
<mybad> does it make any difference?
<mybad> sry, do u mean "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop"?
<valorie> the --reinstall part will make it reinstall even if it is already installed
<valorie> and yes, that would be correct
<mybad> ok, i understand
<mybad> thanx for ur help
<QwertyKb> You can also remove kubuntu-desktop then install it, should add in the missing packages
<valorie> it can cause a panicky feeling when everything disappears
<QwertyKb> (Though I have no idea what your actual probllem is)
<valorie> it's happened to me
<valorie> IRC helps!
<mybad> like first sudo purge kubuntu-desktop?
<mybad> or sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<mybad> or better autoremove
<mybad> so it has happened to u before valorie? so i assume just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is the choice?
<mybad> but i think kubuntu-desktop is already removed
<mybad> so long dolphin -v tells me 4.11.1
<valorie> I messed up an install or upgrade a couple of years ago
<valorie> IRC was very helpful, if just to remind me that someone cared
<QwertyKb> valorie: Removing kubuntu-desktop will never remove its dependencies, u nless you used aptitude
<valorie> right, kub-desktop is a meta-package
<mybad> as i can remember it also made changes to other packages but i just clicked ok on it and went away from the desktop. when i came there, i clicked on install updates and wanted to have a reboot
<valorie> I wasn't saying I had the identical situation, just that everything was messed up, and I didn't want to panic, I wanted to fix it
<valorie> it's always good to read the messages rather than just clicking OK, but it's sorta too late to do that now!
<mybad> yeah sure, i always do that but i had never problems before with kde updates before
<mybad> so i wasn't that sceptical. i'm very new to linux but i really love it and don't miss anything from windows except the gaming part but i don't play that much so it's ok
<valorie> well, our packagers are awesome
<valorie> but not Godlike
<valorie> mistakes sometimes creep in
<valorie> anyway, reading the info teaches more about the system and how it works
<mybad> feel a little bit sad that i didn't switch earlier to linux. already tried it a few times but my wifi stick wasn't compatible at this time and din't feel the need to switch, although i was pretty interested in this system.
<mybad> the installing kubuntu in may this year and i completely switched.
<valorie> this isn't religion, though -- it's tools to help you accomplish what you want
<valorie> if you had something that worked before, that's fine
<valorie> I'm still learning, and i'm a grandma
<mybad> but this even works better for me, except of this problem now... 
<valorie> well, linux on the desktop has gotten a lot better in the last 10 years or so
<valorie> which is how long I've been using it
<mybad> sudo apt get install kubuntu-desktop told me 0,0,0,0 " sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop tells me 81 to remove with 2.723 mb"?
<valorie> that's a lot to remove
<mybad> yeah
<valorie> install --reinstall sounds better to me
<mybad> now i made sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<mybad> it loaded a few thing
<mybad> s
<valorie> do you know about up-arrow?
<mybad> typed startx but still black screen
<valorie> so you don't have to re-type all the time?
<mybad> yeah, i already know
<valorie> ok
<valorie> you might have to restart KDE again, once it finished installing
<mybad> how can i do this?
<valorie> sudo reboot
<mybad> ah, ok thank u. just made i8t manually before
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mybad> as what i can see it seems maybegood morning
<mybad> before i was able to get in grub menu, but didn't chose the recovery mode
<mybad> no i'm not able to get there again
<mybad> ata4 revalidation failed, ata4 interface fatal error. that doesn't sound that good
<mybad> now i'm in recovery mode
<mybad> should i use fsck?
<valorie> woah
<valorie> mybad, do you have a recent iso, so you can just reinstall?
<valorie> that is much simpler and faster than trying to fix this
<mybad> u mean a new untouched kubuntu 13.04 iso?
<valorie> that would be best, IMO
<valorie> and fastest
<mybad> i could download it now and put it on a usb stick later
<mybad> i assume i shouldn't use a 13.10 iso, as i have 13.04 installed
<valorie> yup
<valorie> I'm about to disappear from here, I think
<valorie> no
<valorie> that's only in beta 1
<mybad> hm are there no other options?
<valorie> 13.04 is great
<valorie> yes, but they all take time, and knowledge
<mybad> yeah me, too i have some things to now in rl so there's time to dl it and check back later
<mybad> i had 13.04 installed when it was still in beta and seemed to work better and better
<mybad> but i think this problem shouldn't be too big, all directorys r still there
<mybad> thanks for ur time valorie :)
<mybad> have a nice day
<mybad> 09:28:58] <mybad> yeah me, too i have some things to now in rl so there's time to dl it and check back later
<mybad> [09:29:29] <mybad> i had 13.04 installed when it was still in beta and seemed to work better and better
<mybad> [09:30:17] <mybad> but i think this problem shouldn't be too big, all directorys r still there
<mybad> [09:30:35] <mybad> thanks for ur time valorie 
<FloodBotK1> mybad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mybad> will check back later, have a nice day
<backt> hey
<chaotix> hi.  in Kolourpaint, when i attempt to save, nothing happens, no response at all...  any suggestions??  i really need to use kolourpaint right now for something, gimp is too complicated for me, and all the other drawing programs suck, i only use kolourpaint, on windows and on linux
<backt> anybody know why vuze dont wanna download in ubuntu
<chaotix> does anyone at least know of a drawing program likekolourpaint that has relatively easy to use transparency features?  its the main reason i use it over other paint programs
<chaotix> i was able to accomplish my goal with pinta, but it would be nice for the bugs in kolourpaint 4.10.2 were worked out
<chaotix> nite'
<Kadric> Bonjour tout le monde
<tolookinthegass> whats the fastest way to fill a drive with data ? 
<tolookinthegass> with only a kubuntu install cd 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<tsimpson> tolookinthegass: what kind of data?
<tolookinthegass> any kind 
<tsimpson> well you have /dev/zero for a stream of zero bytes
<tolookinthegass> i just need to fill up all the drive sectors 
<tsimpson> combine with the dd command
<tsimpson> dd if=/dev/zero of=/the/device
<tsimpson> there's also /dev/urandom for random data, but that will take longer (as the system has to generate random bytes)
<tolookinthegass> hmm this is quite an old box 
<tolookinthegass> is there any reason that the partition manager that comes in kubuntu wont 0 out the data for you ?
<tsimpson> there's usually no need to do a full format
<tsimpson> and it can be bad for disks to write too often to the same sector
<tolookinthegass> yes but sometimes you do need a secure wipe and its noteven packaged with wipe :( 
<tolookinthegass> urgh next time i will just bring gentoo or redhat 
<tolookinthegass> the problem with dumbing something down is sometimes you need something basic and its not there like a secure erase and then it turns into a nightmare becouse someone wanted to drop something that every other system disk in history has 
<Dragnslcr> Did you check the DVD to see if it has the shred package?
<tolookinthegass> dont worry i think i have opensuse in here somewhere, its sillyness to mess around in cli for something so simple 
<Dragnslcr> Okay, I guess there isn't a shred package. It might be installed by default
<Dragnslcr> The DVD might have the wipe package, if you like that better
<Dragnslcr> shred is part of the coreutils package
<CrytoViral> Has anyone else experienced a bug with KDE IM where the contacts don't show via Bonjour protocol ?
<grey__> _
<Roey> _.
<Roey> ::cricket::                          ::cricket::
<grey__> -_-
<Roey> /-_-\
<Roey> Heidy, Heidy_ Heidy__.
<Roey> heidy________:  bot?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  who has joined on with like seven duplicates
<smartboyhw> ikonia, thank you:)
<BluesKaj> doesn't seem to be working , could be a script /bot
<BluesKaj> this heidy_____ person is in Columbia , that's what the IP shows 
<BluesKaj> err Colombia
<Roey> ok
<vip> hi there
<vip> I've problem with bluetooth/networking; when I connect to my audio receiver via bluetooth networking stop work (can't ping anything), icon shows I'm connected
<vip> also, no dmesg messages about it
<vip> when I disconnect, networking works again
<vip> it worked for me last time (i suppose 1-2 months ago)
<vip> any hints?
<CrytoViral> vip, sounds like a bug with bluetooth if it's producing results like that
<vip> I've got bt mouse too, it seems not to take over my networking ;)
<BluesKaj> vip:  suggest you use a wired connection to your audio receiver like optical or coax out from your soundcard
<CrytoViral> vip, It's a very strange result, almost like a hardware conflict ?
<vip> CrytoViral: but always worked
<vip> BluesKaj: because of the sound quality?
<CrytoViral> Is the bluetooth internal, or a USB dongle ?
<vip> I usually listen directly from audio cd or something, but sometimes I just want stream from my laptop for a while
<vip> CrytoViral: internal 
<BluesKaj> vip:  amongst other things yes , too many levels of processing IMO , but that's your call
<vip> I suppose, It recognizes it wrongly, or setups it as audio & network 
<CrytoViral> vip, Could be something with a hardware switch, has it always worked
<vip> CrytoViral: BT is always on, wifi too
<vip> As I said, I've bt mouse 
<CrytoViral> So you always have the BT mouse connected when using wifi ?
<vip> yes
<vip> right now, e.g.
<vip> hmm, it works now (i've done it manually with bluez-test-audio connect <mac>
<vip> strange
<vip> brb
<vip> thank you for your help CrytoViral, it seems it work now
<CrytoViral> I'm not sure I helped haha
<pandev92> anyone know, why kde 4.11.1 need two clics for open a minimized application xD?
<amichair> will kde #324470 hotfix be released quickly (as some distros have done), or only with 4.11.2?
<ubottu> KDE bug 324470 in widget-taskbar "Minimize/maximize by clicking taskbar entries requires double click." [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324470
<s7> hi
<terry333> hi peoples
<terry333> how's gone
<terry333> you'r searching to download new games film music 
<terry333> from irc
<terry333> !list
<ubottu> terry333: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CrytoViral> I wasn't aware people actually used XDCC anymore. 
<CrytoViral> How time doesn't move on.
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have 2 pen drives which are not being picked up in my 13.04 install they are formatted in fat
<eagles0513875> any ideas why they are not being detected?
<eagles0513875> even gparted is not picking them up.
<valorie> try a different USB port?
<eagles0513875> valorie: yes i did
<eagles0513875> same issue
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> but they are seen on other machines?
<CrytoViral> formatted in FAT ?
<CrytoViral> are they like 100mb usb sticks ?
<CrytoViral> eagles0513875, have you use Win32 imager 
<CrytoViral> by any chance
<eagles0513875> valorie: yes on my imac they hare
<eagles0513875> CrytoViral: fat32 one is 4gb and the other 16gb pen drives
<eagles0513875> CrytoViral: is it available on linux?
<CrytoViral> no im just wondering
<CrytoViral> because win32 formatting style is stupendous, any space it doesnt use for the ISO it renders unusable 
<eagles0513875> :-/ ok 
<CrytoViral> eagles0513875, what does lsusb output 
<CrytoViral> with the usb plugged in
<eagles0513875> CrytoViral: http://pastebin.com/wyrWg0ia
<eagles0513875> its like its seeing it but not the full 16gb 
<valorie> could it be only partly formatted?
<CrytoViral> do, sudo fdisk -l 
<CrytoViral> and tell me the output 
<eagles0513875> valorie: could be.
<eagles0513875> CrytoViral: its not even seeing the usb drive
<eagles0513875> i cannot even mount it
<CrytoViral> it is seeing the usb drive
<eagles0513875> fdisk -l doesnt return me anything though 
<eagles0513875> except the 2tb hard disk i have
<CrytoViral> sudo fdisk -l 
<CrytoViral> hmm ok, do you have a windows pc on?
<CrytoViral> is the issue the same on a windows pc
<CrytoViral> pc/OS
<eagles0513875> CrytoViral: i tried on mac osx
<eagles0513875> that is where i reformatted them
<CrytoViral> so OSX successfully mounts them and you can access the usb drives
<eagles0513875> correct
<CrytoViral> interesting
<eagles0513875> i formatted them on it
<CrytoViral> out of curiosity 
<CrytoViral> can you format one of them ext4
<eagles0513875> on mac no
<eagles0513875> actually wait a min 
<eagles0513875> no that wont work actually 
<eagles0513875> i can still make a bootable pen drive on my imac but its pointless if i cannot then boot it on this system
<valorie> it would be interesting to see if that pen drive will mount on any other system
<valorie> if not, the fault will be on the mac
<CrytoViral> it's the way the software you're using on the mac is formatting the usb
<CrytoViral> its corrupting the file system
<eagles0513875> windows detects the drives as well CrytoViral and valorie
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> plot thickens, then
<CrytoViral> are you using the same software on both os's
<eagles0513875> im using the native formatting methodds on both mac and windows
<CrytoViral> ok nevermind those]
<CrytoViral> grab a free partitioning tool for windows
<CrytoViral> and try that
<eagles0513875> like what
<eagles0513875> i have gparted here
<Guest16718> test
<eagles0513875> CrytoViral: http://pastebin.com/xn4xu1Vy
<CrytoViral> eagles0513875, anmything free#
<eagles0513875> CrytoViral: that is from dmesg 
<CrytoViral> it does see the usb#
<CrytoViral> just not the file system 
<CrytoViral> so i thinkk whatever youre using is corrupting the file system
<eagles0513875> ok that makes no sense wouldnt windows and mac osx not be able to see it as well
<eagles0513875> all im using are the built in formatting tools which are included with the respective systems
<eagles0513875> how can i determine its mount point CrytoViral
<CrytoViral> its the only thing i can think of, we can try another tool to rule it out 
<eagles0513875> bah this is frustrating CrytoViral :( 
<CrytoViral> i cant really understand why it wouldnt detect it
<eagles0513875> i wonder could it be somethign relating to a kernel issue 
<eagles0513875> let me try something
<ikonia> kernel issues ???
<ikonia> eagles0513875: what are you actually trying to do 
<ikonia> (clearly)
<eagles0513875> ikonia: for some reason 13.04 is not detecting my pen drives
<eagles0513875> yet windows and mac osx detect them just fine
<ikonia> eagles0513875: define detecting them, at what level 
<eagles0513875> ikonia: in other words not mounting them sudo fdisk -l doesnt show it /media doesnt show the device there the first pastbin is showing that the system is detecting it but it seems like it doesnt recognize the file system
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ok, so mounting is the problem
<ikonia> eagles0513875: first question, what partition table format is on the devices ?
<eagles0513875> fat32
<ikonia> no, that'a a file system
<ikonia> re-read the questin
<eagles0513875> ikonia: they just have a single partition
<ikonia> no, re-read the question
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i didnt specify anything as i used the default settings when i reformatted the device using the windows format tool
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you must know what partition format you put on the devices
<ikonia> this is basic stuff
<eagles0513875> you mean block size and that sort of stuff?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> is it an msdos partition table, gpt, bsd etc
<eagles0513875> msdos 
<ikonia> ok, great
<ikonia> how big is the pen drive 
<eagles0513875> one is 4gb the other 16
<ikonia> ok, so sane sizes, good
<ikonia> clear your syslog, tail it, put one on, do you see anything
<ikonia> put one "in" sorry
<eagles0513875> there is one line im noticing which is suspicious
<ikonia> from a clean syslog ?
<eagles0513875> yes 
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/UUNf8Epu
<eagles0513875> from when i inserted the pen drive
<ikonia> so it sees the device, which is good
<eagles0513875> correct
<ikonia> looks like it doesn't see it as a disk though
<eagles0513875> that is correct 
<eagles0513875> if i do a sudo fdisk -l all i see is the 2tb hard disk where the os is installed
<ikonia> also what is device 4 that it disconnects, is that the re-checking of the same device or a different device
<ikonia> format fdisk -l, 
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> forget fdisk -l 
<ikonia> you're not at that level yet
<eagles0513875> thats the thing i dont know what device 4 is
<eagles0513875> the only thing that i unplugged was the usb device
<ikonia> thats fine - it's re-scanning the same device
<ikonia> so basically it's not detecting it as a hard disk, we need to fix that
<eagles0513875> correct
<ikonia> first check lsusb, it should be seen there without issue
<eagles0513875> correct
<ikonia> look at the udev rules, and grep for mtp-probe, one of those rules is a "catch all" rule for not full identified devices, identify that rule, see what pattern it's matching
<ikonia> once you've done that, create a manual rule providing more detail than the catch all pattern matching so it doesn't get hit with the catch all rule
<eagles0513875> ikonia: you will need to walk me through this if you dont mind as i have never had to do this before
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it's not as hard as it sounds
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> grep the udev rules for mpt-probe, these are all the rules that trigger mpt-probe (which is what your usb device is doing)
<ikonia> you'll see the patterns they match eg: 00, 04, 05, aa
<ikonia> see what's matching against your device, eg: 004783474 - it would be the "00" that's matching
<ikonia> then make a new rule for for a disk, with 004783474 as the identifier
<ikonia> that way it matching 004783474 and makes a disk, rather than the "00" of 004783474 and tries to run mpt-probe
<ikonia> it's basically just pattern matching
<eagles0513875> ok question for you ikonia last time i used these pen drives on this system everythign worked fine what could have changed in udev since then?
<ikonia> a rule update ? device id update ?
<eagles0513875> ok 
<ikonia> (at a guess)
<ikonia> you may know more / be able to work it out more when you find the udev trigger for it
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> ok i dont think i found the right thing ikonia
<ikonia> not found any mpt-probes ?
<eagles0513875> no there is only one but its in /lib/udev
<eagles0513875> and is nothing but digits which has to be viewed with od
<ikonia> where are you looking ?
<eagles0513875> in the above mentioned location. ill be honest and stright forward with you im horrible with regex
<ikonia> the rules are in /lib/udev/rules.d
<eagles0513875> ok i found the file let me check in there :) 
<eagles0513875> thanks to the arch forums actually
<ikonia> a good source of info, just remember arch can do things different
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i know i did put me in the right direction as to the location of the file
<ikonia> its multiple files, just so you know
<ikonia> there should be more than 1 rules file
<eagles0513875> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6076809/ that is one of them
<ikonia> thats it, you get the idea
<eagles0513875> that seems to be the only one
<eagles0513875> and its not finding anything in there for the device
<eagles0513875> ikonia: these are the other files 
<ikonia> nothing for mtd ?
<eagles0513875> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6076818/
<eagles0513875> ikonia: there is but you said mpt
<ikonia> sorry, typo, mtd
<ikonia> 75-probe-mtd looks a good starter
<eagles0513875> # do not edit this file, it will be overwritten on update  ACTION!="add", GOTO="mtd_probe_end"  KERNEL=="mtd*ro", IMPORT{program}="mtd_probe $tempnode" KERNEL=="mtd*ro", ENV{MTD_FTL}=="smartmedia", RUN+="/sbin/modprobe -bv sm_ftl"  LABEL="mtd_probe_end" 
<ikonia> back shortly, but you get the idea
<eagles0513875> thats all there is in that file
<ikonia> eagles0513875: check others
<ikonia> but you get the idea.....
<eagles0513875> ok ill brb
<eagles0513875> ikonia: seems it has somethign to do with the partition table
<eagles0513875> on creating a bootable usb and trying to boot on it im getting a missing operating system error
<eagles0513875> ikonia: this might be of interest to us Sep  8 00:58:54 EagleEye mtp-probe: checking bus 1, device 7: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4" Sep  8 00:58:54 EagleEye mtp-probe: bus: 1, device: 7 was not an MTP device
#kubuntu 2013-09-08
<buddy> helloo
<buddy> hello
<petete_> hi people
<petete_> i just updated to kde 4.11.1 and now i have to double click on the taskbar to switch windows
<petete_> does anyone know how to fix it?
<petete_> ok, found the bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324470
<ubottu> KDE bug 324470 in widget-taskbar "Minimize/maximize by clicking taskbar entries requires double click." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<petete_> and a workaround, disable tooltips
<mmdsy> ?
<jesus_smasher> does anyone know anything about how to fix the on going wireless bug?
<RTygart> I have an older laptop, Kubuntu was a little much for it but it worked. Now I am giving it away and I want it to run as smooth as possible, I am thinking Xubuntu or Lubuntu. Suggestions?   
<jesus_smasher> nope
<RTygart> lol
<Unit193> RTygart: Specs?
<RTygart> Unit193: 2 GB ram Duel cure 2ghz HP Pavillion 
<Unit193> Either one, try them live and see which one you like best.
<RTygart> I am leaning more towards Xubuntu, I will try that first. Thanks
<jesus_smasher> xbuntu is fine
<jesus_smasher> or if you want something thats can run on very low system specs you can use DaxOS
<jesus_smasher> sorry DexOS
<jesus_smasher> did you dl dexos yet?
<jesus_smasher> its only 2mb
<chris5000> a
<QwertyKb> Hi, after installing 13.10 beta, it takes me to a grup prompt.
<QwertyKb> I have noticed though that 13.10 detects my drive as /dev/sdb while 13.04 as /dev/sda ... and vice versa
<eagles0513875> hey ikonia i didnt manage to find anything :( in any other mtp file
<eagles0513875> hey guys is anyone in here :( i have 2 usb pen drives which  13.04 does not seem to be auto mounting as disks. the logs show that it is being detected just not mounted as a disk any ideas would be greatly appreciated. I have been looking in udev in relation to mtp and i havent found anything.
<eagles0513875> seems like my issue extends to more then just pen drives
<eagles0513875> it extends to my usb hard disk which i know works fine
<lordievader> Good morning.
<eagles0513875> lordievader: there is a horrible problem with udev
<eagles0513875> lordievader: im having a nasty issue with updates that i installed and udev its not detecting any of my usb device be it pen drive or hard disk
<eagles0513875> any ideas
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Run "sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev" and see if they show up.
<eagles0513875> lordievader: they show up in the sys log as it knows they are there it doesnnt mount them as a disk
<lordievader> eagles0513875: So you can manually mount them?
<eagles0513875> nope i cant
<lordievader> Why not?
<eagles0513875> i have no mount points
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Then make a folder to be the mount point.
<eagles0513875> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/4J4sj3HE
<ikonia> the problem is not mount points
<ikonia> the problem is udev does not see them as mass storage devices so does not create the device files
<ikonia> eagles0513875: think about what you are saying - this is nothing to do with mount points
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i can confirm this happens even with my usb hard disk which i know works and partition table is good
<ikonia> eagles0513875: what has happened to you udev rules ?
<ikonia> is there anything you are aware of that has/could have changed them
<eagles0513875> nothing that i am aware of 
<ikonia> do you have any PPA's or third party repos ?
<eagles0513875> all i changed in my system was that i added a hot swap enclosure to my tower
<ikonia> do you have any PPA's or third party repos ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: there are 2 repos called independent ones im not sure if those come are related  to the issue or not but all other 3rd party repos are disabled when i updated from a previous release
<ikonia> eagles0513875: what are independent repos ?
<ikonia> are they 3rd party repos ?
<eagles0513875> yes 3rd party repos
<ikonia> ok, so when I ask "do you have any 3rd party repos" the answer you give is "yes"
<ikonia> eagles0513875: what are the 3rd party repos you have enabled please. 
<eagles0513875> let me disable them
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I did'nt ask you to disable them
<ikonia> I asked you what repos you had
<ikonia> what good is disabling them after / during an investigation
<ikonia> infact - I'm out
<ikonia> you rush ahead always and make changes while people are trying to help you, 
<ikonia> very frustrating
<ikonia> and your inability to answer questions honeslty/clearly is unacceptable
<eagles0513875> :( 
<MonkeyDust> trying KDE... where do i set the display brightness? system settings, and then?....
<lordievader> MonkeyDust: On a laptop you can use the Fn + <screen-brightness-keys>. Or you can go to System Settings -> Power. Its somewhere in there.
<Torch_> hardware -> power management for my current setup
<MonkeyDust> found it, tnx
<anonymous_> hello, i want to use the steam windows client on linux  playing games with optirun / primusrun  .... how can i make games use optirun under steam windows client on linux ?
<MonkeyDust> anonymous_  better ask in #ubuntu-steam
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> the windows steam client is nothing to do with #ubuntu-steam
<ikonia> this is a wine issue
<MonkeyDust> all right!
<smartboyhw> anonymous_, BTW, why can't you use Steam natively on Linux?
<anonymous_> thank u very much , both of you :)
<ikonia> anonymous_: be aware that running steam client/windows games under wine is not something you should (in my view) consider as a solution
<ikonia> anonymous_: wine is a moving target for compatability 
<anonymous_> because steam under linux just offers about 2 games worth playing :)
<ikonia> anonymous_: windows games = use windows 
<anonymous_> every second i dont have to use windows im a happy guy :) 
<ikonia> well you need to be realistic about it
<anonymous_> i am its more playing around getting it work then playing games :) im not a "hardcore gamer" anyway , but  i thank u very much for your advice ikonia :)
<Guest85246> ty
<Guest85246> Could anybody help with my outgoing email on Kde.  It is not working
<Guest85246> I will come back later to see if anybody is here.
<MonkeyDust> I saved a .jpg to desktop, it shows in Dolphin, but not on the desktop itself -- hints & tips how to do it?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<davidbaumann> Hello
<lordievader> Hey davidbaumann 
<davidbaumann> Seems like default repo is broken?
<davidbaumann> Hi lordievader
<davidbaumann> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6079301/
<lordievader> davidbaumann: That is not a repo broken, that is a broken package problem.
<lordievader> davidbaumann: Have you tried what it suggests? (sudo apt-get -f install)
<davidbaumann> How to find out which package has the problem? Last thing I installed was some kde debug symbols (KDE crashed... please install debug symbold...)
<davidbaumann> Is there a chance it will break everything?
<lordievader> davidbaumann: It is probably the kdelibs5-dbg
<davidbaumann> ok I guess I will uninstall this package
<davidbaumann> apt-get install doesn't allow me to uninstall (same error like above)
<davidbaumann> should I remove with dpkg??
<davidbaumann> wait, doing an "apt-get install -f" now
<lordievader> davidbaumann: No simply try "sudo apt-get purge kdelibs5-dbg"
<slatenails> apt-get uses dpkg so it wouldn't help :P
<slatenails> or rather, they use the same system but yeah
<davidbaumann> ok
<davidbaumann> running apt-get install downloads 86MB through slow airport wifi now... have to wait :)
<lordievader> Well if it pulls in the necessary dependencies then that is fine too ;)
<davidbaumann> I hope so :)
<davidbaumann> According to the report wizard, kde dbg symbols have been installed correctly...
<davidbaumann> apt-get purge kdelibs5-dbg shows the same msg like above... 
<davidbaumann> Thanks for your help. Need to go to my gateway now...
<BluesKaj> hey all
<challach> does soeone also have this problem with the double click on prógrams in the taskbar since the 4.11.1 update?
<challach> *someone
<petete> you just need to update again
<petete> is there a kde connect ppa?
<petete> for this: http://albertvaka.wordpress.com/2013/09/08/releasing-kde-connect-technology-preview/
<challach> hello petete
<petete> hi challach
<challach> u mean sudo apt-get update or with muon updater? tried these but there was no further update
<tsimpson> petete: maybe you can convince smartboyhw to do that
<petete> i got the update yesterday
<petete> i don't use muon though
<smartboyhw> petete, god's sake, you're quick, I'm already packaging it here-.--
<smartboyhw> Be patient though:P
<petete> just try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or the muon equivalent
<challach> i did both but no change yet :(
<petete> great, thanks smartboyhw
<petete> challach: you can disable the show tooltips option while you wait for the fix
<smartboyhw> tsimpson, next time, please DO NOT think of me as some sort of packaging contact point-.-
<tsimpson> smartboyhw: hey, you're the one that jumped on the package ;)
<challach> thank u very much petete. this helps
<smartboyhw> tsimpson, I know, but...
<anonymous_> hey guys i want to record spotify music with audacity  but it does not work ... can someone help me pls ?
<eegore> is ther a theme importer for Kubuntu?
<roberth1990> hello I am new to kubuntu as a distribution
<roberth1990> is there any ppa for latest nvidia blob driver without using the xorg-edgers ppa?
<roberth1990> I am using raring
<BluesKaj> welcome to Kubuntu roberth1990 . the nidia propriestry drivers are availble in the kmenu>applications >settings>additional drivers 
<BluesKaj> nvidia rather
<BluesKaj> anyway my spelling sucks today
<roberth1990> I have no such app
<BluesKaj> sorry roberth1990 in my enthusiasm I gave te wrong directions , system instead of settings 
<BluesKaj> menu>applications >system>additional drivers , roberth1990
<roberth1990> but now my initial problem comes in
<roberth1990> they are outdated
<roberth1990> BluesKaj: they are outdated
<BluesKaj> roberth1990, which ones are available to you ?
<roberth1990> 304, 310, 313
<roberth1990> Ill activate 313 as temporary sollution, brb...
<BluesKaj> ro have you updated / upgraded since installing Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> roberth1990,^
<roberth1990> only updated
<roberth1990> brb reboot
<roberth1990> wellll
<roberth1990> I rebooted, it wouldnt boot, boot the previous kernel version I was using and it booted at least
<roberth1990> but I doesnt use the nvidia driver now
<BluesKaj> mapyth,  it's best to upgrade then dist-upgrade in the terminal to bring in any new kernels  and modules/drivers for your hardware 
<BluesKaj> roberth1990, ^
<roberth1990> BluesKaj: what?
<roberth1990> I tried searching for "nvidia" simply with apt
<roberth1990> but tons of stuff
<roberth1990> argh debian world is just so unneccesary complicated
<roberth1990> what nvidia package is for the latest kernel?????????????????????????
<roberth1990> I dont grasp this
<roberth1990> okay now when I rebooted again with the latest kernel it somehow works
<roberth1990> *ubuntu distros are like windows for me...
<BluesKaj> roberth1990, in order to get the lataest kernel in the terminal do , sudo apt-get update:sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<roberth1990> well I have the latest
<roberth1990> according to the result of that command
<roberth1990> and I use backports to get kde 4.11
<BluesKaj> roberth1990, did you get the latest nvidia driver from the repos?
<roberth1990> BluesKaj: not sure :S
<roberth1990> nvidia 310 is activated according to that utility
<BluesKaj> open muon and type nvidia in the search , you'll see nvidia updates there , choose the highest number , roberth1990
<roberth1990> BluesKaj: k.. 2 sec...
<roberth1990> BluesKaj: version 310 is installed and in use
<roberth1990> BluesKaj: but I cant get rid of the tearing which is was able to on arch linux with kde 4.11 and latest nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> roberth1990, does the nvidia 319 driver show up in Muon ?
<roberth1990> BluesKaj: 313 is there... uhm I think
<roberth1990> sorry
<roberth1990> but debian based seems to be designed specifically to be as hard to understand as possible so I cant give you any good answer
<BluesKaj> you have to install the 313 updates in Muon , then in the terminal , sudo apt-get install nvidia-319
<roberth1990> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/pe7a7e695/
<BluesKaj> err sorry sudo apt-get install nvidia-313, roberth1990
<BluesKaj> been a long day :P
<roberth1990> http://paste.kde.org/p9d5a3087/
<roberth1990> seems more like kubuntu is having a long day
<BluesKaj> did you install the "nvidia 313 updates packge" in Muon ?
<BluesKaj> brb , I have to reboot 
<roberth1990> yep its there but not installed, shall I?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> brb
<roberth1990> Well I installed nvidia 313
<roberth1990> using kde 4.11 backports
<roberth1990> tearing is still there
<goodtime> nice
<roberth1990> and I suspect it is the old nvidia drivers who cause this since it doesnt happen on arch linux
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card , roberth1990 ?
<roberth1990> BluesKaj: GTX 650
<BluesKaj> ,hmm, you should be able to run the 319 driver with that card , did actaully do a dist-upgrade to get the latest kernel/
<BluesKaj> make sure you have the all the repos enabled in Muon , like third party and partners 
<roberth1990> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=8Z7FtVdF
<roberth1990> isnt that the latest for 13.04?
<roberth1990> BluesKaj: are you refering to "pre released updates"?
<BluesKaj> no
<roberth1990> well everything is enabled exept that repo
<roberth1990> BluesKaj: no nvidia 319 in sight anywhere?
<roberth1990> id rather liker 325
<roberth1990> *like
<roberth1990> anyone using the xorg edgers ppa?
<BluesKaj> some ppl do , you can try it if you wish , but be warned we can't help if it mucks up your setup 
<BluesKaj> !ppa | roberth1990
<ubottu> roberth1990: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<roberth1990> .... /facepalm
<roberth1990> ofc I know what a ppa is
<roberth1990> I am asking about the quality of a ppa
<roberth1990> if there anybody here to share their experience etc
<BluesKaj> I know you know what appa is , it's just warning , you're on your own , that's all
<BluesKaj> some have had succes witht the 325 , but I think it's on the 13.10 beta1
<BluesKaj> roberth1990,
<BluesKaj> I'm on 13.10 atm , but I'm running the 319 driver and it works fine so far
<roberth1990> show me your uname -a output
<roberth1990> BluesKaj: 
<BluesKaj> 3.11.0-5-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 6 19:01:31 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux 
<roberth1990> well you arent exactly running pure 13.10
<BluesKaj> just installed the beta1 , 2hrs ago
<BluesKaj> totally clean install as well , roberth1990 
<BluesKaj> and what's the magda kernel you have is that some specialty kernel , roberth1990 ?
<roberth1990> no its my hostname for my comp
<BluesKaj> odd that it's included there 
<roberth1990> -a mentions a lot you see....
<BluesKaj> anyway , it's dinner time here , and I'm going log off 
<roberth1990> well I took in use xorg edgers, and set opengl version 2.0 and it solved it
<roberth1990> so must be *ubuntu specific bugs that causes tearing with opengl 3.1
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
#kubuntu 2014-09-01
<hyper_ch> hi there, I wonder, if baloo kcm / baloo kcm advanced will be added soon as package?
<bipul> !info jenkins
<ubottu> Package jenkins does not exist in trusty
<aggrey> ishmael, is solr server off, b'se i am getting errors concerned with it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Moscherkobold> good morning everyone
<Moscherkobold> any suggestions how to sync some folders between my livingroom-pc (win7) and my office pc (kubuntu 14.04)
<hateball> Moscherkobold: rsync + robocopy perhaps
<Moscherkobold> hateball: how can I acess the files on the windows machine with rsync?
<hateball> Moscherkobold: How are you sharing files now?
<hateball> Moscherkobold: You'd use rsync on linux, and robocopy on Windows. Or just one of them.
<Moscherkobold> they are freed one the windows machine and i can acess them in dolphin with the samba thing
<lordievader> Can't rsync do samba?
<Moscherkobold> hateball: they are shared one the windows machine and i can acess them in dolphin with the samba thing
<Moscherkobold> lordievader: I dont know, I think it is possible but i dont know how at the moment
<hateball> I'd mount the SMB share on the linux machine, and treat it like a local folder
<lordievader> Moscherkobold: http://rsync.samba.org/examples.html
<Moscherkobold> hateball: lordievader thank you I will try this later this day
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> ** anyone on trusty? we need testers for kde-workspace 4.11.11 ping me in #kubuntu-devel if you can help
<barby> hello
<barby> i need to share a disk with rdesktop
<barby> does anyone can help me?
<Dat> hello, I was using the latest and greated kubuntu and did a recent update a few days ago and it seems I have lost my desktop. Anyone run into this lately?
<Marcelo> Hello everybody
<Guest31731> I need to sort out a little problem. Anyone maybe can help me?
<ikonia> if you just explain the problem, people will help if they want to and can
<Guest31731> I am a newie and trying to make DOS boot a secondary HDD so later on I can remove it an put it in another PC to use it as primary. If you want me to explain why then it is going to be a long story...
<Guest31731> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> ok, so what do you mean by dos boot a secondary hdd ?
<ikonia> do you mean the grub boot loader ?
<Guest31731> DOS or WinXP Operative systems
<ikonia> Guest31731: so that's really an ubuntu issue
<Guest31731> ??
<ikonia> Guest31731: configuring windows XP isn't really something that's part of ubuntu
<Guest31731> I know
<ikonia> ok ? so you're in #kubuntu
<Guest31731> I don't want help to configure WInXP
<ikonia> ok, what do you actually want
<Guest31731> I am running kubuntu on this pc
<Guest31731> OK, it is going to be a little long jajja
<ikonia> doesn't need to be long
<Guest31731> I have 2 PCs, almost the same
<ikonia> "what do you want to happen"
<ikonia> what is the answer to that question
<Guest31731> One is this one running ubuntu
<Guest31731> the other one needs to run WinXP as there is a soft I can only use in WinXP and I don't have the hardware requirements to run a virtual PC
<Guest31731> But....
<ikonia> "what do you want to happen"
<ikonia> just answer that question
<Guest31731> both PCs are old so there is no USB boot option
<Guest31731> the other PC at the moment cannot even boot from a CD or DVD
<ikonia> ok, I've lost interest
<Guest31731> Ok thanks anyway
<Guest31731> anyone else who can help please?
<lordievader> Guest31731: Try to explain clearly what you are trying to do.
<Guest31731> sorry I was concentrated in my explanation and I missed your questions
<Guest31731> I NEED to make the other PC work with WINXP and I only have this PC with kubuntu to help me doing that
<lordievader> Guest31731: Burn an iso.
<Guest31731> and then what? I can't use USB or DVD on the other PC
<lordievader> Ah, is it capable of reading a CD?
<Guest31731> no
<Guest31731> only using an external CD via USB but that does work only once in WINXP or Kubuntu, etc
<lordievader> Guest31731: And you want to install Windows on it?
<Guest31731> I need to install winxp on it, yes
<BluesKaj> buy a cdrom drive for 25bucks
<Guest31731> no, it is a notebook, military type,
<lordievader> Guest31731: Good luck, Windows doesn't like to be transfered from hardware to hardware.
<Guest31731> the PCs are almost the same specs, manufacturer, etc
<ikonia> the host id's are different
<lordievader> Guest31731: Put the hdd in the other pc and install from there. But don't come crying when Windows blue screens when you put the drive back into the original pc.
<Guest31731> that is more or less what I am trying to do
<Guest31731> but there are catchs
<ikonia> this really isn't an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> (kubuntu)
<Guest31731> but Kubuntu can help as it is what I am running
<ikonia> kubuntu has nothing to do with it
<lordievader> Guest31731: Kubuntu cannot help with installing Windows ;)
<Guest31731> I don't need help to install windows, just to make that HD boot on DOS or WINXP
<ikonia> that's nothing to do with kubuntu
<ikonia> and therefore nothing to do with this channel
<Guest31731> I just need to write that info on the MBR using kubuntu
<ikonia> no you don't
<ikonia> the mbr will not install windows
<Guest31731> but If I am able to write into that and install a FreeDOS or something with support for USB then I am fine
<ikonia> no, you're not
<ikonia> free dos has nothing to do with it
<Guest31731> actually I've found a couple of tools which can do the job
<ikonia> great
<Guest31731> it is just me that I am not very good to understand the instructions
<ikonia> which tools ?
<Guest31731> as I am quite new with Kubuntu
<Guest31731> plopKexec
<Guest31731> plopKexec
<ikonia> thats nothing to do with kubuntu
<Guest31731> it looks like it runs on kubuntu
<Guest31731> you think it doesn't?
<ikonia> it doesn't run on anything
<ikonia> it's a boot manager
<ikonia> it lives on the masterboot record of a disk
<lordievader> Guest31731: Have you read their page: Its based on a Linux Kernel and can load only other Linux kernels!
<lordievader> Won't boot Windows.
<Guest31731> but it will give me access to USB
<ikonia> no it won't
<lordievader> Guest31731: Like BluesKaj suggested, your best bet is to simply go out and buy a cd/dvd drive.
<Guest31731> no I can't as my new solid state hard disk occupies the space where the CD player goes
<Guest31731> It says on the website: You can boot Linux from USB even if there is no Bios USB support.
<ikonia> Guest31731: right, you can do that
<ikonia> Guest31731: however you want to boot windows
<ikonia> you can't do that
<lordievader> Guest31731: Why would you put an ssd into an old XP machine?
<Guest31731> This tool is by the same guy who made Plop and I used plop to boot DOS from USB, that is my confusion then, sorry
<lordievader> Forgive me, but my logic fails me here.
<ikonia> Guest31731: listen very carefully
<ikonia> Guest31731: "what you want to do is not practical, nor is it anything to do with kubuntu - this is not the channel you need"
<Guest31731> because the old HD needs an adapter that it is broken and it happened that I have a SSD disk and its adapter
<lordievader> Guest31731: ##windows is a more suited channel.
<Guest31731> It won't because I am running Kubuntu and I don't have access to any other PC
<Guest31731> My option is probably Plop
<ikonia> it is not
<Guest31731> I just need opinions about it
<ikonia> but if you think it is, talk to the plop support resources to find out how to do it
<Guest31731> Ok if you don't want to help you don't have to
<Guest31731> I can't be sending emails and waiting for answers, it will take me months
<ikonia> then talk to the plop resources
<ikonia> this channel is not what you need
<ikonia> please drop the topic
<Guest31731> are you the administrator of the channel?
<ikonia> that has nothing to do with it
<ikonia> the topic of this channel is for kubuntu support
<Guest31731> or maybe you were busy with some other topic?
<ikonia> not 3rd party applications that are nothing to do with kubuntu being configured to do things that are outside of kubuntu
<Guest31731> It looks like you don't want people to become insterested in using Kubuntu
<ikonia> Guest31731: ok
<ikonia> Guest31731: either way, it's a dead topic
<Guest31731> so it is forbidden by you to talk about it?
<ikonia> Guest31731: correct
<Guest31731> are you the admin?
<ikonia> Guest31731: not that it matters
<ikonia> but yes
<Guest31731> have good luck, because with that attitude you are going to need it...
<ikonia> ok, thanks
<ShalokShalom> hi there, what is the path to costumize the kdm themes please ?
<BluesKaj> ShalokShalom, system settings>login screen, but why are you using kdm ?
<ShalokShalom> BluesKaj: Its for a friend of mine. I mean: Where is the path in the filestructure, where the kdm themes are saved ?
<ShalokShalom> He want to edit a theme from kde look
<ShalokShalom> you recommend lightdm or sddm ? or another one ?
<BluesKaj> ShalokShalom, the theme installer for the login screen has the option to install from a file. lightdm is default on 14.04 that uses plasma4 which is also default
<ShalokShalom> He want to edit a downloaded theme
<ShalokShalom> change the wallpaper of a complete kdm theme
<BluesKaj> yes tell him to use the login page installer in system settings and choose the file after he edits
<ShalokShalom> how to edit it ?
<ShalokShalom> somebody explain me the path in #suse, i am on openmandriva
<ShalokShalom> i mean, somebody in #kde explain me the path in openSUSE
<BluesKaj> how does he want to edit the image or just use the image at the login page
<lordievader> ShalokShalom: You are not on Kubuntu? Paths to such things are often disto specific.
<ShalokShalom> lordievader: yep, thats the question, why i ask here ;)
<lordievader> ShalokShalom: Lightdm themes are in "/usr/share/kde4/apps/lightdm-kde-greeter/themes".
<ShalokShalom> kdm ?
<lordievader> ShalokShalom: Kubuntu used lightdm by default.
<lordievader> Uses*
<ShalokShalom> he use KDM
<BluesKaj> there's no other theme available unless he downloads from kde-look or some such, then he gas to install it from the downloads folder by clicking on the background image in the login page to find the load from file option
<ShalokShalom> yes
<ShalokShalom> he already do that
<ShalokShalom> and want to change the wallpaper in this theme
<lordievader> ShalokShalom: Does he use Kubuntu? If so, why does he use KDM?
<BluesKaj> there is no theme just a wallpaper image
<ShalokShalom> he use 14.04 and use kdm, because he want to use this theme
<ShalokShalom> ok
<ShalokShalom> no positions ?
<ShalokShalom> no icons ?
<BluesKaj> not for the login page
<BluesKaj> unledd he finds an image at kde-look that contains them
<BluesKaj> unless
<nell> so kubuntu come with kde5?
<lordievader> nell: Not yet, but you can add a ppa.
<nell> oh
<nell> october is release
<nell> I like KDE + ubuntu for my AV media workstation
<nell> I'm doing stuff with VR and its nice to work in
<nell> if I wanna get ubuntu studio packages
<nell> should i get ubuntu studio w/ kde or kubuntu w/ ubuntu studio sources
<lordievader> nell: By the by, Plasma5 is not really what I call usable yet. Best to stick with Plasma4 for production machines.
<nell> Thanks, I think im satisfied with that
<nell> peace
<laaaa> hello
#kubuntu 2014-09-02
<macjohson> hello
<samuel_> hello
<samuel_> icloud --- such a shame
<lordievader> Good morning.
<zer0shock> hello
<_shaun_> is it me u looking 4
<eizodo> i often get a crash on yakuake when there are cpu-hungry processes running: http://pastie.org/9521029 is this a known bug?
<eizodo> looks like this trace: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301822
<ubottu> KDE bug 301822 in general "Yakuake crashed when exiting from shell" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<eizodo> last thing i did was ctrl-d to close a tab
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ikonia> whats the method to launch the hardware drivers tool in kubuntu these days ?
<hateball> ikonia: alt+f2 -> type driver
<ikonia> oh really ? no menu driven launcher ?
<ikonia> thank you hateball,
<hateball> Oh surely there is, I'm just not used to doing much outside krunner :p
<hateball> it's much easier to type what I want than fiddle with menus. for me.
<hateball> it's under system settings anyhows
<ikonia> never mind, user was using xfce
<ikonia> sorry
<eizodo> i need debug symbols for yakuake, but i cannot find the package yakuake-dbg
<Riddell> eizodo: use dbgsym packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash see "If there is no -dbg package: "
<Riddell> ** testers needed for bugfixes on trusty, join us in #kubuntu-devel if you can help
<eizodo> Riddell: thanks
<Dejan1975> anybody alive ??? :)
<Dejan1975> Jemand am leben hier ???????
<Dejan1975> nice support...
<guest235641> HI everyone
<jubo2> Hiya and thanks for the great Linux flavour
<jubo2> My question is about KDE Mixer..
<jubo2> I'm trying to enable audio monitoring ( for karaoke purposes ) so that the mic on the external sound card comes outta the same speakers as the karaoke track
<jubo2> but the settings don't seem to be applied
<xieyi> Does anyone meet problem that the plasma desktop doesnt show after login?
<xieyi> I had to enter console and restart kdm and login again to load desktop correctly
<xieyi> I found a strange thing that kdm loads the graphic desktop on screen #8 first time and failed.
<xieyi> when I restart kdm it loads the graphic desktop on screen #7, then everything goes back to normal
<xieyi> Does the problem have some bearing on this?
<xieyi> I am using kubuntu 14.04
<xieyi> I upgraded from previous version
<xieyi> any hints?
<lordievader> jubo2: How did you set it up?
<shadeslayer> xieyi: kdm?
 * shadeslayer thinks the only fully tested config is lightdm
<xieyi> yeah I use kdm
<xieyi> I also tried lightdm
<xieyi> the same problem occured
<xieyi> When the plasma desktop is not load correctly
<xieyi> i entered the console and found no plasma-desktop process running
<xieyi> I launched it manually and got error that
<xieyi> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<xieyi> plasma-desktop(3566): KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11"
<xieyi> plasma-desktop(3565): KUniqueApplication: Pipe closed unexpectedly.
<jubo2> lordievader: I used the default KDE Mixer
<jubo2> lordievader: the mic and monitoring work on Windows just fine
<jubo2> I just wouldn't want to boot to Windows
<lordievader> jubo2: Let me see if I can figure out how to do that ;0
<lordievader> ;)
<jubo2> lordievader: dänks, really appreciate it
<jubo2> it is such a simple task
<jubo2> Maybe the builders just want to shield the consumers from accidental ear and/or PA busting due to feedback due to noobish mic positioning re monitors
<jubo2> but it'd be really nice to get the mic monitoring working so I can karaoke commiemist tunes
<lordievader> jubo2: Heh, somehow I've done it ;)
<jubo2> I have the sliders in place in KDE Mixer but they don't matter in the real world
<lordievader> jubo2: Strangely enough it only works when pavucontrol is open. Anyhow do you have paprefs installed?
<jubo2> I do not knows what is paprefs but hold on, I'll check
 * jubo2 boots the machine to Kubutu14
<jubo2> got this netbook to irc
<jubo2> lordievader: so I 'sudo apt install paprefs' or wut ?
<lordievader> jubo2: Yes.
<jubo2> lordievader: done. then what ?
<jubo2> in KDE Mixer it still says tab "capture devices 2" should be on but there is no apparent setting to link captured signal to the main audio output
<lordievader> jubo2: alt + f2 -> paprefs -> Multicast/RTP -> Check both receiver and sender. Select mic under sender and tick the loop back audio.
<lordievader> jubo2: Restart pulse and open pavucontrol.
<jubo2> lordievader: how do I restart pulse ?
<lordievader> jubo2: Open a terminal: pulseaudio -k&&pulseaudio --start
<jubo2> lordievader: no sound from mic, plus all the other sound sources got knocked out too..
<lordievader> jubo2: Is pulse running? (ps aux|grep pulse)
<xieyi> do you have an autostart file starting plasma desktop at ~/.kde/Autostart?
<jubo2> lordievader: there are 2 pulseaudios running
<xieyi> just want to make sure I didnt remove something important by chance
<lordievader> jubo2: 2? Is one grep?
<jubo2> no.. that's the grep
<lordievader> jubo2: So there is one instance running?
<jubo2> no, there are 2 instances running
<jubo2> I reboot that machine. Maybe that fixes it..
<xieyi> could someone have a look at ~/.kde/Autostart? thx
<jubo2> also: baloney and machine-peeled garlic cloves in herb oil
<lordievader> xieyi: Mine is empty except for a custom script.
<lordievader> jubo2: ???
<jubo2> If you want as close as you can get to fresh garlic taste don't take the gloves in vinegar and brine
<xieyi> lordievader: thx
<jubo2> the ones in oil are almost like just peeled in taste and texture
<lordievader> !offtopic | jubo2
<ubottu> jubo2: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jubo2> lordievader: now the audio is back but still no monitoring.. did I need to run some command ?
<lordievader> jubo2: Open pavucontrol, in my test it only worked when pavucontrol was open.
<jubo2> lordievader: installing that now
<jubo2> doeesn't work
<jubo2> Should I tick something and what was that RTP Multicast installation about ?
<lordievader> No idea, but it did the trick here though.
<jubo2> Do I need to multicast if I want signal-in connected to signal-out
<lordievader> jubo2: Perhaps you need to tick the simultanous output too, last tab in paprefs.
<jubo2> lordievader: and restart pulseaudio ?
<lordievader> jubo2: Yes. Oeh, but before you do. How many instances of Pulse are running now?
<jubo2> restarting pulseaudio I heard something like static charge but the audio still stays off.. reboot tiem ?
<jubo2> got the machine to my left on a blazing fast SSD disk
<jubo2> Kubuntu14 boots in 9 seconds from GRUB to graphical login screen
<jubo2> now I hear noise in the speakers
<jubo2> that's a very promising sign.. now logging in
<jubo2> now I can hear the system sounds but like youtube  doesn't sound at all
 * jubo2 hopes that that RTP multicast setting he does not exactly know how to undo don't do something nasty
<jubo2> no sound
<jubo2> and this RTP thing that I don't understand know what it is
<jubo2> I do not maybe knows to uncheck every box I should just to get system to the way it was before I started trying to get the monitoring working
<jubo2> so far I've installed a client-server communications härdel that I don't know what it is is doing if it is doing something
<jubo2> and broken mah sound setup so that I can't listen to any sounds from youtube
<lordievader> jubo2: Hmm I thought it was worth a shot. Any how you can simply revert all the changes.
<jubo2> I managed to get the audio on..
<jubo2> It staarted when I started papscontrol
<jubo2> lordievader: now in 'pavucontrol' I can see in the "Input Devices" the bar moves to noises on my SM58 just like it should but cannot get the connection to bring it to audio monitor
<jubo2> I need some beer and ice cream now so I'ma hop over to the superette
<PasNox> Hi, since the last trusty updates my dolphin just create zombies when it tries do do standars things like show file info in popup, show file info in info panel etc. i'm using kde sc 4.14, any hint please ?
<PasNox> when i disable tooltip in the settings dialog and restart dolphin, it still create zombies when hovering folders and files :/ files ahve a size of 0 bits
<deanomac> Hello all. Having an issue with setting headphones as playback for anything done in browser. Have already configured for other multimedia w/ no problems. My Google Fu has failed me and Youtube has shed no light on my particular issue. To be more specific, I hear youtube and other vids only through my laptop speakers and can't figure out how to set it to play through my headset either in browser or settings. Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> wireless headset or is it connected to the analog audio out, deanomac?
<deanomac> logitech usb headset
<BluesKaj> hmm usb, do you hav pavucontrol installed, if not install it then choose the appropriate output in the pavucontrol output settings, deanomac
<BluesKaj> ok ,,bb in 5 mins
<sanjeb82> Hi, I need help. I have Kubuntu 14.04 installed on my Toshiba NB510 netbook, it was running perfectly until one day I stopped being able to login my account, the login splash just disappears when I use my password. it did the same when I created a new account. Now I am on my guest account.
<sanjeb82> can someone help me with this issue please? I dont want to be stuck using the guest account
<BluesKaj> sanjeb82, can you ;ogin from the vt/tty ?
<BluesKaj> login
<BluesKaj> sanjeb82, ctl+alt+F1 to F6
<BluesKaj> at the login page , sanjeb82
<azazell0> sd
<TBotNik> How do you install a Quassel .diff plugin on Kubuntu?
<TBotNik> All, Still working out the network issues on my Kubunutu 12.04 LTS Acer Aspire 7739Z laptop.  Wired networking iffy (does not come up on boot/reboot and has to have "etc/init.d/networking start or restart, cmd issued 2-4 times before networking finally comes up) and Wifi non-existent.  Have both network-manager and wicd installed. Network Manager will not work with the iwlwifi6 driver needed for the Centrino 100N wifi controller on this machine. That is
<TBotNik> why we installed WiCD, but all attempts to delete Network Manager to avoid the conflicts have failed.
<Alphafive> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, WICD and Network Manager conflict with each other. You need to choose one and remove the other in order for either of them to work.
<Kaeran> hi all new kubuntu user here. is threr anyone here :) ?
<teward> Kaeran, how about you ask an actual question instead
<Kaeran> sry. just wanted to check i had even connected correctly
<TBotNik> BlueKaj: No efforts to purge Network Manager succeed!
<Unit193> Worked fine for me, so what's the problem?  Any errors?
<TBotNik> All: PB of applicable network files already at: http://pastebin.com/DUWC5gv2
<kyfella> Any of ya'll have any idea of the purpose of the kontact/korganizer journal?
<kyfella> I would assume that a journal is somewhere that I can add notes such as what I have done, accomplished throughout the day, sort of like meeting minutes, but I can't seem to get a grip on it
<Frenzy42> Hey
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: Still working out the network issues on my Kubunutu 12.04 LTS Acer Aspire 7739Z laptop.  Wired networking iffy (does not come up on boot/reboot and has to have "etc/init.d/networking start or restart, cmd issued 2-4 times before networking finally comes up) and Wifi non-existent.  Have both network-manager and wicd installed. Network Manager will not work with the iwlwifi6 driver needed for the Centrino 100N wifi controller on this machine.
<TBotNik>  That is why we installed WiCD, but all attempts to delete Network Manager to avoid the conflicts have failed.
<Roey> hi
<Roey> as a user, should I care about the systemd controversy?
<Roey> As shown here:  http://linux.slashdot.org/story/14/09/02/2037251/you-got-your-windows-in-my-linux
#kubuntu 2014-09-03
<pm2> Hi, I'm using the nomachine NX server on kubuntu, trying to connect from Windows.  When I try to log in, KDE freezes on the "initialization" screen, when the K logo gets big and lights up.  Any idea what the problem might be, or how to go about investigating/fixing it?  I can't find anything suggestive in syslog.
<noaXess> morning... any body also have empty country list in system settings / locale? http://i.imgur.com/e6rgju4.png
<noaXess> kde 4.13.3
<Graf_Westerholt> noaXess, yes, that is correct because alle countries decided to create one country. So no countries exist any more. ;)
<noaXess> puu.. and how to fix.. to configure spell check?
<Graf_Westerholt> noaXess, when I press Alt+F2 and input 'spell checker' I can configure that.
<noaXess> Graf_Westerholt: i also can configure it, but can't select default language.. http://i.imgur.com/nao2AoB.png
<Graf_Westerholt> noaXess, the only idea I have is to check weather the spell check packets are installed or not. Maybe reinstall them?
<noaXess> hm.. that could be ;) cause not used it before..
<noaXess> Graf_Westerholt: which package need to be installed? this are installed http://i.imgur.com/vnmE3HR.png
<noaXess> that about contry i don't understand.. i live in switzerland. and need this settings about currency, numbers, money and so on..
<noaXess> how to do that now, if no country list available?
<Graf_Westerholt> aspell-* and myspell-* are dictionarys.
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not know why your lists are broken.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<noaXess> hey lordievader
<noaXess> do you have a hint, why country list in settings / locale is empty?
<noaXess> http://i.imgur.com/e6rgju4.png
<lordievader> Hey noaXess
<lordievader> noaXess: Have you purged/cleaned-up packages lately?
<noaXess> hm...
<noaXess> let me think
<noaXess> not that i know..
<noaXess> i just saw that.. cuase i start using kmail for a special email account and wanted to enable spell check for swiss-german
<lordievader> noaXess: It will likely do nothing, but: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<noaXess> woow..
<xieyi> the plasma desktop cant load correctly after the login screen. I am trying to find the problem. I found an auto start script at ~/.kde/share/autostart . I am not sure whether the desktop is started by this script?
<xieyi> the command in the script is plasma-netbook --desktop
<xieyi> I checked the help of plasma-netbook and found there is no switch like --desktop.
<xieyi> I dont know whether the problem is caused by it
<xieyi> any idea?
<xieyi> what the command of your script at ~/.kde/share/autostart?
<lordievader> xieyi: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<xieyi> lordievader: I am running 14.04 LTS
<hateball> xieyi: what's the session name you choose at login?
<xieyi> what is the session name?
<hateball> so you dont actually choose plasma-netbook if you want desktop
<hateball> you have a little dropdown menu
<xieyi> is the desktop started by the script at ~/.kde/share/autostart?
<xieyi> do you mean activity manager?
<xieyi> I am using desktop icon view
<lordievader> xieyi: No, on multiple KDE machines that folder is empty.
<xieyi> it is weird. Mine contains a script which is not created by me
<xieyi> it is called plasma-netbook.desktop
<lordievader> I must say that I do not run the netbook version.
<xieyi> Maybe is left by the older version of kubuntu.
<lordievader> How did you install KDE?
<xieyi> I always update from the old version.
<xieyi> I ve never done a clean installation
<xieyi> the problem just occurred
<Graf_Westerholt> Updating from old KDE-Versions creates problems. :(
<xieyi> yeah I see. I am trying to solve problem without reinstall kubuntu again
<Graf_Westerholt> xieyi, me, too. My home-directory is about ten years old. :)
<lordievader> xieyi: If you make a new account, does that one have the same problem?
<Graf_Westerholt> xieyi, always check a fresh account to see if the problem occurs there, too.
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader is reading my mind.
<xieyi> ok I am trying it
<xieyi> good idea
<xieyi> thx
<xieyi> I am down for a while
<lordievader> Graf_Westerholt: Great minds think alike, eh ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> LOL
<Graf_Westerholt> We forgot to tell him he can log in twice …
<lolmaus^^> Hi. I'm unable to log into my Kubuntu 14.04 account. It accepts the password, shows black screen for a moment, then goes back to the log in screen. Was able to enter the guest account and also entered my account in console mode via Ctrl+Alt+F6. Please help me resolve this!
<hateball> lolmaus^^: are you using a regular desktop session?
<hateball> meh
<lolmaus^^> Anyone?
<hateball> lolmaus^^: are you using a regular desktop session?
<hateball> lolmaus^^: and have you done anything prior to this happening? installed new stuff, ran things with sudo?
<dmatt> hello, how is backports repository called in muon, Pre-release updates or what? I have all but pre-release enabled and still on old version 0.5 of kdeconnect, even though 0.7 is available
<dmatt> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-backports/kdeconnect
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dmatt> for the record trusty-backports is in muon listed as unsuported updates (apparently to inspire further googling).
<dmatt> question remains if kdeconnect 0.7.1-0ubuntu3~ubuntu14.04.1 0 is available in enabled trusty-backports, why kdeconnect 0.5.2.1-0ubuntu0.1 0 from regular trusty is still installed on my computer?
<dmatt> backports are meanto to be installed manually?
<hateball> dmatt: you'd have to do dist-upgrade if versions differ
<hateball> ... and I dunno how that works in muon, I do all package stuff in a terminal
<dmatt> hateball: I do it in terminal, too, except enabling repositories
<dmatt> hateball: i did dist-upgrade 5 sec ago and it has no effect
<hateball> dmatt: "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" should work, weird
<dmatt> hateball: apt-cache policy shows that newer version is available, it just does not have the higher priority, that's why I am asking about manual installing of backports
<hateball> hmmm
<soee> dmatt: it should just do the ubgrade, lower priority might me some bug in packaging but im not 100% sure
<dmatt> ok, it is documented here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports  so it is probably configured to manual install only, but /etc/apt/preferences does not exist so how is the pinning done?
<Musa845> i am using kubuntu with one NIC card and I want to share internet on LAN. I have a hub on LAN with some PCs. any help for this?
<Musa845> anyone???
<shadeslayer> Musa845: #ubuntu might be able to help if no one here can
<dmatt> Musa845: you need second network card e.g. wifi, follow http://askubuntu.com/questions/361832/how-can-i-share-my-wired-wireless-network-with-other-devices-on-kubuntu-13-10
<Musa845> how about makin alias of interface?
<d4rkt1m3s> wow. just tried amarok on windows. it's more than likely to be the best music player available, but on windows it sucks.
<dmatt> Musa845: if you have internet on LAN, other have it too. if it is only available to your computer, you might be able to set up proxy for other to use. But I am not expert on this.
<Musa845> I want to do is internet pass through my interface and then later i can use squid
<Musa845> if i enable ip forwarding i still cannot share internet
<SporkWitch> Musa845: using 14.04?
<SporkWitch> dmatt: the network manager in 14.04 actually supports a shared connection almost as easily as the windows network manager
<Musa845> yes 14.04
<SporkWitch> dmatt: used it over the summer to get my ps4 onto the internet through a vpn, using my phone as the connection :)
<SporkWitch> Musa845: ok, and does your machine connect to the internet via wifi or eth?
<dmatt> SporkWitch: on one network card?
<Musa845> eth only
<SporkWitch> dmatt: no, if you've only got one network card, you're SOL, unless you're using USB tethering to get the internet access
<SporkWitch> Musa845: and from dmatt's question, i take it you only have the one NIC, heh?
<SporkWitch> Musa845: if so, we're at an impass.  assuming you have either another ethernet port, or a wireless NIC, we can still set up a shared connection
<Musa845> i have only eth0 and i turn on ip forwarding and give gateway on client which is my interface ip it dont do anything
<Musa845> i made an alias of my eth0 which is eth0:0
<SporkWitch> Musa845: i feel like i'm missing something about the topology here.  you have a computer with one eth port and no wlan.  this computer is connected what to get to the internet?
<SporkWitch> s/connected/connected to/
<Musa845> the router is attached to hub and my computer is attache to that hub and other test pc is also connected to that hub
<SporkWitch> what is your goal, then?  you've got a router, why do you need your desktop to act as one?
<Musa845> i am using this to set up linux proxy server later to implement in my house network
<SporkWitch> Musa845: ok, well there's no need to do what you're doing.  Assuming that machine is on the same subnet, you can just enter the proxy settings in the other machines and they'll be able to reach it.  that computer would then forward the requests to ITS default gateway, and so on
<SporkWitch> Musa845: classic XY problem, assuming i understood you correctly
<SporkWitch> Musa845: obviously you'll need to set up that proxy server on the machine first, but yeah, no need for crazy topologies or virtual interfaces
<Musa845> this scenario worked few days back but now it is not working
<Musa845> what is classic XY problem?
<SporkWitch> Musa845: http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/66377/what-is-the-xy-problem
<SporkWitch> Musa845: you're looking for help with a PROPOSED solution as opposed to the ACTUAL problem
<Musa845> if i configure proxy server on my machine then how other machines will go through my proxy machine if they have gateway
<SporkWitch> Musa845: as it happens, there's a much simpler solution that doesn't involve weird, non-standard topologies, virtual interfaces, and othre points of failure (and frustration)
<SporkWitch> Musa845: do you have openssh-server installed on that machine? if so, i want you to ssh -D 9999 user@host (where host is the machine you want to BE the proxy), then on the computer you want to be the client, enter settnigs for a SOCKS5 proxy in your browser, using localhost as the address and 9999 as the port
<SporkWitch> Musa845: now all of your browser's traffic is going through that remote
<SporkWitch> Musa845: once you set up squid, it'll work basically the same, you'll just tell it to use that machine's address, instead of localhost
<Musa845> i got it dude but is alias of interface creating problem? can you give me some good link on squid and ip forwarding?
<SporkWitch> Musa845: it could very potentially be
<SporkWitch> Musa845: but more importantly, there's no need for the virtual interface, so cut it out
<Musa845> thanks man, any links for squid?
<SporkWitch> Musa845: why give yourself unnecessary headaches, after all?
<SporkWitch> http://google.com/ :)
<SporkWitch> it's one of the most common proxy servers used, it'll be a high result lol
<Musa845> actually it worked before like this but at that time squid created problem so i want to make it now
<SporkWitch> gotta go for a bit, get to my next class (calculus, whee >_<)
<SporkWitch> Musa845: it working before in a weird configuration isn't entirely unheard of
<SporkWitch> Musa845: when it comes up working again for no discernable reason, we had a term for it in the military: "FM", or "eFfing Magic"
<Musa845> ok enjoy calculus thanks for hearing me
<SporkWitch> np, hopefully we've streamlined your solution and you'll be able to get it behaving in a sane manner now :)
<Musa845> i am sane but have some einstein behaviour in me....experiments
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone, is it possible to move a thunderbird profile folder from a windows machine to my linux machine? I know this works fine from windows to windows or linux to linux, but does it also work over different OS ?
<benbalach> Hi guys I have a question, how can I fix Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus
<benbalach> Doesn't let me log in
<benbalach> I check online and it says that I have to edit the /usr/bin/startkde file
<benbalach> I tried to edit it in the terminal in recovery mode
<benbalach> but it didn't work
<benbalach> how can I access write to a protected file?
<benbalach> anyone there?
<benbalach> can you guys please help em
<benbalach> hello?
<benbalach> anyone there
<keithzg> ...was about to answer, but I guess he's long gone.
<keithzg> So hmm, the KDE Partition Editor doesn't recognize btrfs, eh?
<keithzg> Or at least, I have a BTRFS-formatted drive that GParted understands just fine but the KDE Partition Editor doesn't.
<keithzg> Maybe it's just KDE Partition Editor not understanding loop partition tables.
<zero_coder> hello
<zero_coder> after using wine, my screen resolution change to something else. how can reset it back?
<shadeslayer> zero_coder: use kscreen?
<shadeslayer> System Settings -> Monitor
<zero_coder> shadeslayer, i cant find
<shadeslayer> zero_coder: what release are you on
<zero_coder> kubuntu 14.04
<zero_coder> shadeslayer, ?
<shadeslayer> zero_coder: yeah so open system settings
<zero_coder> done
<shadeslayer> Display and Monitor under hardware
<shadeslayer> unless you specifically removed it
<shadeslayer> it = the package
<zero_coder> its not working properly
<shadeslayer> define not working properly
<zero_coder>  i didnt remove it
<zero_coder> okay, the package is missing
<zero_coder> so, what package to install
<zero_coder> shadeslayer, ?
<shadeslayer> kscreen
<zero_coder> its already newest version
<shadeslayer> zero_coder: kcmshell4 kcm_kscreen
<shadeslayer> run that in a konsole
<shadeslayer> and pastebin what happens
<zero_coder> This backend is only for XRandR 1.1, your version is:  1 . 4
<zero_coder> shadeslayer, ^^
<zero_coder> shadeslayer, ?
<shadeslayer> moment, talking to someone
<zero_coder> shadeslayer, okay
<shadeslayer> zero_coder: apt-cache policy kscreen
<zero_coder> i think i found something
<zero_coder> shadeslayer, 1 min
<zero_coder> shadeslayer, i am sorry
<shadeslayer> ??
<zero_coder> i got it now
<zero_coder> and thanks shadeslayer :)
<zero_coder> http://askubuntu.com/questions/467875/kubuntu-14-04-no-screen-resolution-changer
<shadeslayer> cool
<zero_coder> yep.. sad that i couldnt spot it though
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> zero_coder: usually there's a tickbox inside the screen to disable/enable it
<zero_coder> shadeslayer, okay :) . thanks anyway
<shadeslayer> cheers
<alberto> ciO
<alberto> Ciao
<bprompt> hmm
<MaCol> Anyone know how I can get my second monitor to work automatically when I plug it in?
<lordievader> MaCol: Write a script that checks xrandr and enables/configures it?
<MaCol> How do I trigger the script?
<lordievader> MaCol: Cron? (Just throwing ideas here...)
<MaCol> Ha, almost feasible :-)
<MaCol> My (longstanding) issue is my laptop dock won't allow me to open the lid. So when I plug in, even though the new monitor is recognised I have to do stuff before it works.
<MaCol> With 12.04 I had it so I could type Fnc+F8 which is just possible. but 14.0.4 won't do it.
<lordievader> MaCol: Fire a script with a binding to that key?
<MaCol> I'll look into that, but really I just want it to work without intervention. Surely...?
<lordievader> MaCol: It might very well be that with some config work it does. But I'm afraid that I do not know.
<MaCol> Well, thanks for the suggestions. Maybe I can can figure out a way to get udev to trigger the script.
<MaCol> I've set up a global shortcut which calls a script based on ~/.kde/share/config/krandrrc. Seems to work.
<bennypr0fane> hello, what's the standard file search tool in kubuntu? For kde it seems to be kfind, but kubuntu replaced it with something else?
<bennypr0fane> right now, I'm looking for a file on an external harddrive that has probably not been indexed yet by the os
<bennypr0fane> what's the best way to do that?
<shadeslayer> !find /usr/bin/kfind
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/kfind found in kde-baseapps-dbg, kfind
<shadeslayer> bennypr0fane: you can just install the kfind package
<bennypr0fane> shadeslayer: it pulls a lot of dependencies, I wonder why those aren'T installed by default
<shadeslayer> like what?
<shadeslayer> I think kfind was kicked off the ISO because the ISO was growing too large
<bennypr0fane> shadeslayer: I mean isn't this functionality supposed to be there anyway, just provided by some other service?
<bennypr0fane> aha...
<shadeslayer> bennypr0fane: yes, baloo
<bennypr0fane> then how do i use that?
<shadeslayer> idk if baloo has support for external media yet
<bennypr0fane> when I type baloo in the menu's app finder, it only gives me settings of desktop search, but not the actual search tool
<shadeslayer> the search tool is krunner
<bennypr0fane> oh
<shadeslayer> or baloosearch on the commandline
<bennypr0fane> it searches for files?
<bennypr0fane> i mean krunner
<shadeslayer> yes
<bennypr0fane> it seems it has started indexing the external hdd
<bennypr0fane> initially it was in the "don't index these places" section, but i removed it
<bennypr0fane> anywayif I install kfind, will it use the index allready present, or try to get it from a service that is not installed?
<shadeslayer> bennypr0fane: kfind is just a gui for the find command
<shadeslayer> so while you can do file name searches
<shadeslayer> you can't do content searches with kfind
<shadeslayer> also, kfind doesn't keep a db of files it has indexed
<shadeslayer> baloo will take a bit of time to populate the db, but once the db is populated, searches are supposed to be instant
<shadeslayer> or nearly instant
#kubuntu 2014-09-04
<pcvonz> Hello, plasma-desktop is acting wonky. I sometimes am unable to switch applications or open up the application menu for a short period of time. It also sporadically takes up 25% of my cpu (maybe related).
<pcvonz> By switch applicatins, I mean click on something else in the task bar.
<OttovonBismarck> Hi, is there any reason that automatic spell checking isn't working in KDETelepathy or Quassel? I've installed every spelling program and en-AU dictionary i can find in synaptic and still no joy
<OttovonBismarck> Works in Kate and Firefox and Kmail
<OttovonBismarck>  Tick boxes for spell checking definitely ticked
<kubuntuuser> hi guys. I just did a freh install of kubuntu 14.04 and it works like a charm, but my sound does not working :/
<kubuntuuser> I ran an alsainfo-script with output you can find here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ea9accc08794a5db12f934929ccede13eb367870
<kubuntuuser> this is my card btw: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<kubuntuuser> it seems that there was a bug with this card back in 12.04
<hateball> might be you have to add a switch to the alsa conf
<kubuntuuser> how do I do that?
<hateball> kubuntuuser: well, we'd need to know what switch if any, to use first
 * hateball googles a bit
<kubuntuuser> hateball: I had a problem that the sound comes only on the headphones on my other system. I had to added this: Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT to fix that
<kubuntuuser> maybe its useful to your google search
<hateball> kubuntuuser: also, does the sound output work for anything?
<hateball> I mean... are you testing over HDMI or something?
<kubuntuuser> I don't have a cable hear. So hdmi might work, but I can't check this
<kubuntuuser> built-in audio does not work
<hateball> kubuntuuser: does "aplay -l" list anything?
<kubuntuuser> timo@hellfire:~$ aplay -l
<kubuntuuser> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<kubuntuuser> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC887-VD Analog [ALC887-VD Analog]
<kubuntuuser>   Subdevices: 1/1
<kubuntuuser>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<kubuntuuser> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 1: ALC887-VD Digital [ALC887-VD Digital]
<unopaste> kubuntuuser you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<kubuntuuser> sorry for that
<hateball> kubuntuuser: a googling suggests http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/fix-hda-intel-realtek-alc887-no-sound.html
<hateball> it's old, but perhaps it's still valid
<hateball> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1300844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1300844 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "No sound kernel 3.13 ALC887-VD but kernel 3.14 fixes it" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kubuntuuser> I'm using 3.13.0-35-generic
<hateball> Try the workaround in the link above ^
<kubuntuuser> did
<kubuntuuser> I just relog
<kubuntuuser> cya
<kubuntuuser> did not work :/
<kubuntuuser> the card is grey in audio and video settings btw
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Captain_Haddock> What's the Kubuntu equivalent of http://askubuntu.com/questions/50855/prevent-ctrlaltf4-from-switching-ttys ?
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> where can i change the wallpaper of my downloaded kcm theme in kubuntu ?
<ShalokShalom> KDM theme, sorry
<alvin> ShalokShalom: I was not aware that wallpapers are part of a theme. I thought they belonged to the current desktop.
<alvin> ShalokShalom: Right Click -> Default Desktop Settings?
<ShalokShalom> the wallpaper (background) of a theme
<ShalokShalom> kdm theme
<alvin> ShalokShalom: Oh, right. KDM. Sorry.
<alvin> ShalokShalom: You installed KDM then?
<ShalokShalom> yep
<alvin> Any reason? (Just curious -  I don't know why the switch to lightdm was made)
<ShalokShalom> yes, custom kdm theme
<ShalokShalom> please: do you know the path ?
<alvin> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kde-workspace/kdm/ says something about 'background'
<ShalokShalom> ok, background
<alvin> Yes, it's probably not called 'wallpaper'
<lordievader> ShalokShalom: Wasn't the background defined in the KDM theme?
<ShalokShalom> yes, exactly and i simpy want to change the background and stay with all the other kdm theme settings
<ShalokShalom> *simply
<Trinityfan> hi all
<Trinityfan> kubuntu-trinity?is dead?
<lordievader> Trinityfan: Kubuntu-trinity? What is that?
<lordievader> The pre-cursor of Project Neon?
<Trinityfan> kubuntu with traditional desktop kde 3.5
<lordievader> Ah, I don't know if that still exists.
<Trinityfan> I still use a 10.04 version with kde 3.5
<lordievader> Oeh, no wonder you start asking around ;)
<skinux> Are there any add-ons that provide side-by-side app viewing similar to Windows?
<skinux> Preferably horizontal side-by-side
<wheezy123> "app viewing" ?
<veqz> just pull the apps to the left or right side of the screen...
<lordievader> skinux: If you mean to view two applications with a split in the middle, KDE is already capable of that.
<skinux> There are no keyboard shortcuts to make it happen?
<lordievader> skinux: Not by default, but they can be set up.
<skinux> veqs: As in manually resize them to be side-by-side view? Is that what you're saying?
<veqz> no, just pick up the window with the mouse, and move the mouse to the left or right edge of the screen
<veqz> that's identical to how it works in windows
<veqz> iirc
<lordievader> I'd say so.
<lordievader> You can even set the keyboard shortcut to the same.
<wheezy123> FYI Super Key/Windows Key doesn't work in KDE by default, you have to install ksuperkey to make it work.
<wheezy123> or maybe he left already...
<veqz> lordievader: would the shortcut be the pack window thing for kwin?
<lordievader> Under kwin it is the 'Quick tile to the left' or right.
<veqz> ah ok
<liuk> someone who helps me how to change default language on kubuntu?
<liuk> anyone?
<bprompt> *cough*   system settings > locale > language *cough*
<andy123> Get well soon!
<liuk> but it displays only american english on avaible languages how can i download the italian translation?
<liuk> sorry for stupid questions..:)
<andy123> liuk: normally, you should see a long list of languages
<liuk> mm.. i dont
<andy123> do you have Kubuntu 14.04?
<liuk> oh yes
<andy123> you can install the italian packages manually and see if they appear then
<andy123> do you have 64 bit system?
<liuk> 32
<andy123> sudo apt-get install language-pack-it
<liuk> (stupid question)^n =  where should I insert this command?
<bprompt> liuk:     terminal :)
<andy123> open a terminal and enter the following:
<bprompt> liuk:   you could also just run Moun Package Manager, and search for the language-pack and install it from there
<andy123> liuk: better try to fix your system settings
<andy123> Enter in Terminal
<liuk> you are so kind! ahaha
<liuk> seriusly
<andy123> sudo locale-gen it_IT.UTF-8
<liuk> lot of thanks for the patience gus
<andy123> does it work now, liuk?
<liuk> it ask me a password but i havent specificated any
<andy123> you dont have set a password?
<liuk> no :)
<andy123> does empty password work?
<liuk> no
<andy123> I'm not sure: you may have to set a password
<liuk> ok sorry i setted a password
<andy123> ok, does it work?
<liuk> it runs but the file doesn exist..
<andy123> what does it say?
<andy123> what input, what output
<liuk> sudo apt-get install language-pack-it [sudo] password for luca:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto language-pack-it luca@luca-HP-Compaq-nx7400-EY474ES-ABZ:~$
<liuk> it speaks italian..
<andy123> I understand it
<liuk> good
<andy123> liuk: have you set custom software sources?
<andy123> it looks like your software sources are corrupted
<andy123> liuk: if you dont know what custom software sources are, you probably dont have any
<ahox> Hi, I am looking for an videostreaming solution to android from my kubuntu box with access control. DLNA does not seem to fit the bill. Any recommendations?
<liuk> andy123: in fact i'dont know what are
<andy123> liuk: fine, just go to the terminal and type
<andy123> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<andy123> sudo software-properties-kde
<BluesKaj> ahox, dunno much about android, but vlc might work for streaming from your kubuntu box
<andy123> liuk: if you get an error, try
<andy123> kdesudo software-properties-kde
<andy123> liuk: you can paste into the terminal with middle mouse button
<liuk> it doesnt dispays anything except..: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old sudo software-properties-kde
<liuk> oh sorry
<andy123> did you press enter after each command?
<liuk> i didnt
<andy123> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old <enter>
<andy123> kdesudo software-properties-kde <enter>
<andy123> a window will pop up
<liuk> it appears
<andy123> press close
<andy123> then enter
<andy123> sudo apt-get update
<liuk> sudo apt-get update
<andy123> does it work?
<liuk> sorry
<liuk> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<andy123> no error?
<andy123> sudo locale-gen it_IT.UTF-8
<liuk> mm no
<andy123> or just
<andy123> sudo locale-gen
<liuk> Generating locales...   en_AG.UTF-8... done   en_AU.UTF-8... done   en_BW.UTF-8... done   en_CA.UTF-8... done   en_DK.UTF-8... done   en_GB.UTF-8... done   en_HK.UTF-8... done   en_IE.UTF-8... done   en_IN.UTF-8... done   en_NG.UTF-8... done   en_NZ.UTF-8... done   en_PH.UTF-8... done   en_SG.UTF-8... done   en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date   en_ZA.UTF-8... done   en_ZM.UTF-8... done   en_ZW.UTF-8... done   it_IT.UTF-8... done Generation comp
<andy123> fine
<liuk> yeah i'll try
<andy123> now, maybe you see italian in  system settings > locale > language
<andy123> if not, reboot
<liuk> no i don't see.. wait a second i dont displayed to you a thing before...
<andy123> what is it?
<liuk> luca@luca-HP-Compaq-nx7400-EY474ES-ABZ:~$ sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old mv: cannot stat ‘/etc/apt/sources.list’: No such file or directory luca@luca-HP-Compaq-nx7400-EY474ES-ABZ:~$ kdesudo software-properties-kde WARNING:root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list'  WARNING:root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list'  luca@luca-HP-Compaq-nx7400-EY474ES-ABZ:~$ sudo apt-get update Lettura elenco dei
<liuk> that warning
<andy123> ok. can you type
<andy123> ls /etc/apt/sources.list
<andy123> should return /etc/apt/sources.list
<liuk> ls: cannot access /etc/apt/sources.list: No such file or directory
<andy123> ok
<andy123> type again
<andy123> kdesudo software-properties-kde <enter>
<andy123> then enable all software sources
<andy123> "Software from Kubuntu"
<liuk> ok
<andy123> enable 5 checkboxes
<liuk> and then i close?
<andy123> yes
<liuk> The information about available software is out-of-date  To install software and updates from newly added or changed sources, you have to reload the information about available software.  You need a working internet connection to continue.
<liuk> continue i imagine
<andy123> ok
<andy123> yes
<liuk> it's checking new packages
<andy123> great!
<liuk> pckg info succesfully refreshed
<andy123> fine
<liuk> that's all?
<andy123> hmm you may need a reboot
<andy123> tell me if it works then, I wait here
<liuk> ok i'll  update you
<andy123> ok
<andy123> liuk: system settings > locale > language
<liuk> it displays only american english
<andy123> bad... go to terminal
<liuk> ok
<andy123> sudo apt-get install language-pack-it
<andy123> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<liuk> im downloading some packages
<andy123> ok
<andy123> fine
<mausschubser> Good evening
<andy123> hi mausschubser
<mausschubser> hello andy123
<liuk> generation complete
<mausschubser> Google earth doesn'tlike me: ./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mausschubser> Please help
<BluesKaj> mausschubser, install lsb-core , then reinstall google earth
<mausschubser> BluesKaj:  ok
<mausschubser> BluesKaj: it's already installed
<andy123> mausschubser:  have you installed libglu1-mesa
<mausschubser> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> make sure you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed as we;;
<andy123> it provides /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1
<mausschubser> BluesKaj: installed
<andy123> liuk: see my private chat? lets go there
<BluesKaj> mausschubser, there may be one lib that GE needs but I can't recall ..perhaps ia32libs
<mausschubser> BluesKaj: I cannot find ia32libs in muon
<BluesKaj> mausschubser, google maps seems to work just as well IMO...GE has become too clunky for my liking
<mausschubser> I need it for GPS tracking
<mausschubser> or is there an alternative?
<andy123> mausschubser: do you have libglu1-mesa ?
<mausschubser> yes
<andy123> you can make a symlink so the lib is found
<BluesKaj> isn't there a lib to do with architecture , but I can't recall the exact name
<mausschubser> andy123: unfortunately I don't know how to do that
<andy123> open a terminal
<BluesKaj> mausschubser, mulltiarch-support installed ?
<andy123> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<andy123> then try to launch googleEarth from this terminal
<mausschubser> BluesKaj: yes
<mausschubser> andy123: ok, one second
<BluesKaj> it's been a long day, time to put away the tools so to speak
<mausschubser> how do I get the library path?
<andy123> just open a terminal
<mausschubser> ok
<andy123> then enter the following:
<andy123> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<andy123> this says the linker where to find the library
<andy123> from this terminal, start google Earth
<andy123> do you know how?
<andy123> von mir aus auch deutsch
<mausschubser> yes, but it doesn't work
<mausschubser> haha
<mausschubser> wieder ein Fehler
<mausschubser> ./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<andy123> ok, die bibliothek ist 64-bit, googleEarth will 32bit
<andy123>  dein system ist 64-bit?
<mausschubser> juü
<mausschubser> p
<andy123> ok
<mausschubser> ach so
<andy123> hast du das hier befolgt?
<andy123> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth
<lordievader> Err, this is still an English channel. With the archives in mind (and people searching those) could this conversation return to English?
<mausschubser> sure
<andy123> sorry lordievader, we're going private chat
<mausschubser> sorry, I dind tknow of the archives
<lordievader> andy123: I'm not saying that, I'm just saying that it is good to think about the archives ;)
<mausschubser> please don't throw us off the death star
<lordievader> If people have the same problem, find the start of an answer here. And then it continues into German... ;)
<andy123> I'm fine with english too
<andy123> so, ... mausschubser: did you follow http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth ?
<mausschubser> having a look at it
<rberg_> yeah sounds like you need to install libglu1-mesa:i386
<andy123> mausschubser: have you downloaded the 64-bit version of google earth?
<mausschubser> no, 32
<andy123> why?
<mausschubser> well, I tried both, but the 64 bit version couldn't fulfill all the dependencies, it was said
<mausschubser> so I had to install the 32-bit version
<andy123> what dependencies were not fulfilled? 64-bit version on 64-bit system seems the obvious choice
<mausschubser> and I cannot find the ia32-libs in muon
<mausschubser> I know
<mausschubser> hold on
<lordievader> mausschubser: They don't exist anymore. IIRC.
<rberg_> yeah I dont think Ubuntu/Debian has that anymore and has switched to multiarch this lib:arch ie: libglu1-mesa:i386
<mausschubser> I see
<andy123> replacement candidates: lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<mausschubser> well, it just says that the dependencies cannot be fullfilled, that's all
<andy123> try any of these
<andy123> if you dont mind cluttering your system
<rberg_> have you tried installing the package "googleearth-package" ?
<mausschubser> sorry, I don't get it
<mausschubser> rberg_: the one in muon?
<mausschubser> sources
<rberg_> yeah then run make-googleearth-package
<mausschubser> uninstalling the 32 bit version...
<mausschubser> installing...
<andy123> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<mausschubser> I cannot believe it
<mausschubser> errors while compiling
<mausschubser> http://paste.kde.org/pbtrcncma
<rberg_> ok run 'apt-get -f install'
<rberg_> that will either do the right thing and install the needed packages or the wrong thing and remove the .deb that was just generated :)
<mausschubser> I see
<mausschubser> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libabload.so.0 is not a symbolic link
<rberg_> I dont even have that file on my system
<mausschubser> rberg_: but you do have Google Earth?
<rberg_> yes
<mausschubser> and which Kubuntu version do you run?
<rberg_> 14.04
<mausschubser> 13.04. I have a VM with 14.04 and I will try to install it there
<mr-rich> Kubuntu 14.04 here ... just tried to install the 64 big .deb and it doesn work .... http://paste.kde.org/pttrjvpft
<mr-rich> That's what I got ...
<mr-rich> Google-earth, that is ...
<rberg_> ouch a signal 11
<mausschubser> sorry?
<mr-rich> I do run the proprietary Nvidia drivers ... if that makes a difference ...
<rberg_> did you install the .deb you made on 13.04 on 14.04?
<mausschubser> who?
<mr-rich> rberg_: that wasn't me .... I just tried a fresh install of the 64 bit .deb I got from google ....
<rberg_> ahh there are 2 people talking about google earth.. nm,
<mr-rich> Installed fine ... no dependancy errors ... just won't run ....
<mausschubser> mr-rich: start it in console
<mr-rich> mausschubser: I did ... the top of the paste is what happened ...
<mr-rich> mausschubser: sig 11
<mausschubser> I see
<mausschubser> thanks anyway. good night
#kubuntu 2014-09-05
<kokeboy1> KUBUNTU ROCKS !!
<tuomas> \quit
<lordievader> Good morning.
<CHR0N0S> hateball: howdy
<hateball> CHR0N0S: hello
<realinux> hello
<realinux> hello
<wwallace> hello can anyone please help me to have java working with chrome please I have tried many methods found in the internet but none of them work is it possible?
<wwallace> Anyone please?
<wwallace> hello can anyone please help me to have java working with chrome please I have tried many methods found in the internet but none of them work is it possible?
<hateball> wwallace: What methods have you tried?
<hateball> wwallace: A googling suggests that neither icedtea nor oracle jre has ppapi support and as such will not work with chrome/chromium 35+ on linux
<hateball> So your best bet is to use Firefox for things that require Java I guess
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<eizodo> after installing project-neon, what environment variables do i need to setup properly? for instance i need to add /opt/project-neon5/bin/ to the path, but then?
<jubo2> So I finds out I seems to have ALSA stuff and PulseAudio stuff but still unable to mix external mic to the karaoke stream
<Orange1701> ciao
<Orange1701> hi everybody
<Orange1701> hei
<17SAA478X> ciao a tutti
<sqph> just a newb question. it seems Kubuntu comes preinstalled with the quassel package. should it not be quassel-qt4 instead since it uses kde?
<lordievader> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): KDE/Qt-based IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 994 kB, installed size 3630 kB
<lordievader> !info quassel-qt4
<ubottu> quassel-qt4 (source: quassel): Qt-based IRC client (no KDE dependencies). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 1654 kB, installed size 5681 kB
<lordievader> sqph: Ah, the quassel-qt4 package has no KDE dependencies (KDE libs etc). Would be the choice if you do not run the Plasma desktop, however if you do run the Plasma desktop you can simply install the quassel package.
<sqph> ah i see
<sqph> but wouldn't it be leaner if it came preinstalled with the qt package?
<lordievader> sqph: Why? You already have the dependencies of quassel installed with Kubuntu.
<sqph> hm yes.. maybe quicker? aren't the qt component more native to the system than going through plasma?
<lordievader> sqph: I'm not following.
<sqph> lordievader: i must have this wrong understanding of these things. i'd like to understand them though
<lordievader> sqph: The set of dependencies is different. For the -qt package the dependencies are included in the package. For the normal quassel package the dependencies are packaged seperately.
<sqph> ok I think i understand the dependencies
<sqph> i guess my problem comes from this: i was assuming the standard package used gnome-related dependencies (gtk?) as opposed to the other one. and I thought it may essentially be bloatware in a kde/qt environment
<sqph> or, that in case you had a qt application running next to a non-qt quassel it would use more ram for windows management
<sqph> but I guess even qt runs through plasma, not just gtk so it wouldn't make any difference
#kubuntu 2014-09-06
<UBUXUBU> why does kubuntu 14 04 not burn a dvd???
<UBUXUBU> says i need to configure it and give permissions and such why would anyone make the OS this way
<UBUXUBU> i use ubuntu all the time it just burns the disk anytime not configure it?
<UBUXUBU> using k3b
<UBUXUBU> does anyone here help people?
<quocdai> hi
<quocdai> can anyone help me
<quocdai> a want to share desktop to connect from remote
<quocdai> in Kubuntu 14.04
<UBUXUBU> noone helps here i asked a question long time ago quocdai
<UBUXUBU> 222 ppl no help
<uinteladvanced> Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<uinteladvanced> Hows the IRC world?
<uinteladvanced> I cant beleive it.   Like a blast from the past.
<uinteladvanced> Chat rooms
<uinteladvanced> Yeah,
<uinteladvanced> Okay..
<uinteladvanced> No?
<uinteladvanced> Yes?
<uinteladvanced> Linux?
<crdpink> yes
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gropaga242> hello? anyone here?
<soee> :)
<Ruhk> Good morning. I'm getting ready to (attempt) a Kubuntu install on a Windows Virtual PC. Is there anything I should know before I do so? I read the basic install instructions but i wasnt sure if there were any known issues to avoid
<BluesKaj> Ruhk, a vm on a vm ?
<BluesKaj> what's your host OS?
<Ruhk> my host os is windows 7. I wanted to run kubuntu in virtual pc
<BluesKaj> using virtual box for windows ?
<Ruhk> no, using windows virtual pc
<Ruhk> its the ms version of virtual box
<BluesKaj> I'm not familiar with that one , but virtual box for windows is recommended for running linux OSs on windows https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Ruhk> ok, thank you for the information. I'll give that a read and come back if I have any problems. Much obliged!
<MoonUnit`> i tend to run vmware player, had problems with usb in virtualbox.
<Walex> MoonUnit`: both VMware player and VirtualBox are quite buggy or incovenient in my experience. Qemu/KVM and Xen lots more reliable
<BluesKaj> Walex, buggy and inconvenient describes my experience with Qemu/KVM  :)
<BluesKaj> <--not a fan of VMs anyway, still prefer to dual boot.. a little more inconvenient , but at least everything mostly works
<OC39648> Okay, I need help with something.
<OC39648> I'm trying to run a linux distro off a USB drive.
<OC39648> My problem: USB isn't showing up in boot order
<OC39648> I checked the BIOS things, and it's listed, and it says it's bootable, but won't let me add it to the list?
<OC39648> .*\
<skinux> How do we get Ctrl+PrintScreen to take a screenshot??
<BluesKaj> OC39648, disable secure boot and make sure you use uefi rather than legacy
<OC39648> Did both.
<BluesKaj> OC39648, your usb  should be first in the boot sequence/order
<OC39648> It isn't, because it's moved to the 'Don't include' section by default.
<Taggnostr> hello, is this the right place where to ask questions about xmodmap?
<bprompt> could try here or #ubuntu
<Taggnostr> I.m trying to add some characters when I do alt_r+X, so I create a modmap file using xmodmap -pke > modmap and changed the 3rd entry for some of the keycodes, however when I try to use alt_r+X nothing happens
<Taggnostr> I have keycode 108 = ISO_Level3_Shift NoSymbol ISO_Level3_Shift (this should be alt_r), and I also reloaded the file after changing the keycode values
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, you might get answer to such questions in ##linux
<Taggnostr> BluesKaj, thanks, I'll try there
<Guest50077> any one play with Kubuntu and KDE 5.0 yet?
<lordievader> Guest50077: I have. In my opinion it is fancy but not ready for day to day use.
<Guest50077> im temped to get out a laptop and check it out, but partly wanting to wait until its backed a little more...i remember how disapointed i was with 4.0 when it was first out
<lordievader> Guest50077: You can allways try the plasma5 iso in a vm.
<Guest50077> yea thats prob a smarter choice or just wait until Jan for 2nd beta :-)
<zartoosh> HI I do not understand the same package haveing two different name: mailutils_2.99.98-1.1_amd64.deb   and   mailutils_1%3a2.99.98-1.1_amd64.deb. could some explain please? thanks
<bprompt> older and newer version it seems to me :/, I'd think the 1%3a is a newer build
<Dragnslicer> The %3a is :
<Dragnslicer> I can't remember exactly what 1: is supposed to mean in a package name
<Dragnslicer> apt-cache show mailutils says the version is 1:2.99.98-1.1
#kubuntu 2014-09-07
<pcvonz> Anybody know how to to get Amarok to play stuff over DLNA?
<vic_> hi
<skreech_> Hullo
<skreech_> aanyone up to troubleshooting a USB microphone?
<nagerst> How do i disable the virtual desktop switching when using hte mousewheel at the top of the screen?
<nagerst> very quiet today
<MoonUnit`> possibibly in system settings, workspace behaviour , screen edges
<nagerst> i found it.
<nagerst> It was hidden in the desktop settings (right click the desktop)
<bonk3rzz> vnc server??? anyone help???/
<bonk3rzz> kubunu 14.04
<kruemeltee> hello everybody ... got a little problem with the installer of kubuntu 14 x64 ... seems as if the installer doesn't recognize my first harddisk (on console I'm able to see the disk, write partition tables, everything), but within the graphical installer the setup won't let me choose sda. Only within the dropdownmenu "install bootloader" I found sda ... any ideas?
<lordievader> kruemeltee: Could you make a screenshot of the partitioner?
<lordievader> !screenshot | kruemeltee
<ubottu> kruemeltee: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<kruemeltee> yeah ... I'll try it ... please wait
<kruemeltee> okay, screenshot wasn't that easy but I made one with my cam ... first picture shows the manual prepare of partitions (only sdb /500GB) and sdc (USB Stick) is available ... ath the bottom you'll see sda for the bootloader-installation ... second screen is automatic installer
<kruemeltee> http://imgur.com/EhtEzwO,yHZpMwy
<lordievader> kruemeltee: Okay, go to a tty and give me the output  of "sudo fdisk -l" please.
<kruemeltee> it's not that easy ... I'm chatting here on another machine ... please wait, I'll install ssh so I'm able to copy output
<SN3> :-(
<SN3> there is no decent GUI mysql client for kde
<kruemeltee> but within console I'm able to see sda, I first cleaned up the partition table, created a new one and partitioned by hand with my favorite layout
<SN3> at least not a stable one
<kruemeltee> maybe I just got an old copy of the installer CD?
<SN3> mysql workbench crashes too often
<kruemeltee> root@kubuntu:/home/kubuntu# fdisk -l
<kruemeltee> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<kruemeltee> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders, total 312581808 sectors
<kruemeltee> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<kruemeltee> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<kruemeltee> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<unopaste> kruemeltee you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<kruemeltee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8278326/
<kruemeltee> got it ... there's the complete output
<lordievader> Hmm, that should be fine indeed. What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<kruemeltee> I downloaded 14.04 LTS ... but I currently think I've got a wrong image ... got it not directly from kubuntu.org, got it from chip.de instead ... I'll download directly from kubuntu.org and try it again
<lordievader> kruemeltee: That would be a good idea ;)
<kruemeltee> but the stick says kubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ... seems to be the correct one
<kruemeltee> hmm
<lordievader> An alternative (when that one doesn't work either) is to use the mini iso.
<kruemeltee> okay ... with text installer?
<lordievader> kruemeltee: Yes.
<lordievader> But it is more flexible than the regular iso.
<kruemeltee> d'you know where to get the mini iso?
<lordievader> kruemeltee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kruemeltee> ;-) but that's ubuntu, not "kubuntu", isn't it? I'll setup this one for my brother, first steps within linux and kde is imho the best one for him
<lordievader> kruemeltee: It's the mini iso. It is quite bare. During the installation it will download the necessary things. You can configure it to install the Kubuntu desktop rather than the Ubuntu desktop.
<kruemeltee> cool, thanks for that hint ... I'll give it a shot ...
<kruemeltee> pretty intresting, the minimal-installer doesn't get me my harddisk too ... this time I see sda (USB Stick) and sdc (500GB SATA) ... may be a problem with the harddisk? it's an 160GB intel SSD ...
<lordievader> kruemeltee: You would start thinking that, ey.
<lordievader> kruemeltee: Perhaps you can load it into a different machine, and see if it gets recognized there.
<kruemeltee> but how's that possible? that one is on the same controller (just another connector) ... on tty2 I'm able to fdisk, see verything ... the harddisk seems to be okay
<lordievader> Hmm, through fdisk you are able to see it?
<kruemeltee> yap
<kruemeltee> I'm currently thinking of installing ubuntu on the other harddisk and sync the system later on my SSD
<lordievader> kruemeltee: If you are adventurous you could do a debootstrap install ;)
<kruemeltee> can you give me some edge-point how to do this? I'm using archlinux on all of my machines, LPIC 2 ready ;-) ... on Arch I have to do all for myself ... but there's an option for installing base packets within another root-Document and later chroot into the new one
<lordievader> Oh, then this shouldn't be a problem ;)
<lordievader> kruemeltee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<kruemeltee> seems to be possible ... but I think it's faster to install first on the second harddisk and later synch the installation to the ssd, isn't it?
<lordievader> Installing it right away to the target disk seems like the fastest option to me.
<lordievader> Anyhow I need to leave, good luck ;)
<kruemeltee> thx for your advice and help
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lxdlife> hi
<yossarianuk> hi - I have 2 GPU's on my system - an external Nvidia one (my main one)  and a intel one (ingergrated)  - the main one (nvidia) shows the desktop - the intel one just shows the kubuntu logo - how do I control what is on the2nd (intel) GPU?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, usually the pci graphjics card is setup by you or default in the bios depending on the bios maker and version, suggest you check the bios peripherals or hardware settings
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: I meant to use both of them
<yossarianuk> i.e they are both displaying
<yossarianuk> but I want to know how to control what is displayed on the 2nd (intel)
<BluesKaj> have you checked system settings>display and monitor? altho the only contro I see there is toggling between 2 outputs
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: yes - only nvidia is there....
<yossarianuk> xrandr --listproviders -> shows both
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Set it up with xrandr?
<BluesKaj> odd there doesn't seem to be an xrandr config file
<BluesKaj> or is this a task for xserver-xorg.conf ?
<michalskala_> hledá se expert na virtualbox
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nfk> some years ago it was common to hear that dist-upgrade should not be run by users, is that still valid today?
<nfk> because it seems that apt-get upgrade will not upgrade the kernel images
<nfk> if anyone is wondering why i'm not using muon-updater, i'm all ears on how to run it via ssh
<lordievader> nfk: Apt is fine. So is apt-get dist-upgrade. However what I think you are talking about is do-release-upgrade, what will take you from, for example, 12.04 to 14.04.
<nfk> is that specific to *ubuntu, i don't remember such command from my not that long months with debian years ago
<nfk> ?
<nfk> and thanks for explaining about dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> nfk, http://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<nfk> basically it's debian stupidity
<nfk> then again, gentoo is similarly stupid but at least there it makes sense sort of with giving each kernel its own slot so that they can co-exist
<nfk> the feature is meant for cases when mysql is replaced by mariadb yet in the debian world it's used for mere minor versions and revisions of a kernel
<nfk> i could understand if at least it was when going from 3.2.11 to 3.2.12 but doing this for even revisions of that same 3.2.11.4 is silly
<nfk> then again, i can't really blame kubuntu as it's debian's fault, though i was sure at least kernel was from ubuntu project
<lordievader> nfk: No it isn't. A new kernel is a new kernel.
<lordievader> Even a config change of the same kernel (and a recompilation) may break everything.
<nfk> which is why you test the kernel
<nfk> then again, this is debian we're talking about, the only distro where they give medals of honour for breaking the distro
<nfk> everywhere else on repeated offence the commit rights are revoked
<nfk> basically on debian everyone not running on previous stable is just considered a huge and manual and unruly testing service
<lordievader> Jup, if debian declares something stable it really is quite stable.
<nfk> and quite old
<nfk> i wonder how much of debian stable software is not more than 2 years old
<nfk> i think the kernel is about 3 yo
<nfk> of course, they backport the hell out of it, but... that's retarded and wasteful
<nfk> honestly, think of the amount of resources put into backporting instead of just testing and using the newest kernel, it's not like linus torvalds breaks the kernel every other release
<nfk> but i guess debian is again showing the worst aspects of humanity and thinking others are just like them
<BluesKaj> must be terrible to be so burdened by knowledge and unable to change the world
<krise> does anybody know why all the images are not shown when i change my browsers color setings to dark and is there way to fix it
<Guest31873> hey, i'm having trouble with google chrome in kubuntu.. for some reason when i click on links from a google.com search the browser fails to direct me to the page and just remains unresponsive.. same thing happens when i try to click the Search Tools button also.. I have tried everything.. doesn't anyone know anything about this bug ?
#kubuntu 2015-08-31
<newtokubuntu> anyone run Cairo-Dock/
<newtokubuntu> ?
<newtokubuntu> i installed it on kubuntu v15.04 and i wasnt able to right click on desktop?
<PercyB> hmmm... Using Kubuntu I installed also unity, removed the Kubuntu login manager, made a dpkg-reconfigure but now lightdm does NOT start the system, it just sends a "failed" message. Any ideas how I could fix this?..
<PercyB> It does not even work as guest... however the background unity-screen does start
<Cay> Hey curious, I see f12 works for entire screen screenshot but I can't find a key binding nor the key combo for single app screenshot
<Cay> am I just simply a moron and missing it, alt+f12 didn't work
<junkdog> hi! on my computer - KDE 5.2.2 and Kubuntu 15.04 - the keyboard no longer responds to keyboard input. it worked without issue until now. any way to troubleshoot what's going on - or somewhow reset the effect?
<strayPuppy> I always tap all the keys like: ctrl, alt, esc, sometimes that will work.
<junkdog> i tried that, but still the same situation.
<junkdog> ha! i deactivated the 2nd screen, then enabled it back again - now it works ;)\
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Anonn> hello
<Anonn> Hello
<hateball> Anonn: Do you have a question?
<Anonn> Hello, no, is my first time on irc, i dont know how use, only exploring
<Anonn> For what is this room?
<lordievader> Kubuntu support, see /topic ;)
<Anonn> Oh sorry!!! Tks.
<ovidiu-florin> This is the most awesome bug report I've ever seen: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+KristerHallergard/posts/iver7XzhRVV
<danivizcaaa> hola
<lordievader> o/
<zerj23> hi there
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<zerj23> how can i install kde plasma 5.4 in kubuntu 15.04?
<lordievader> zerj23: As of now, you can't. Perhaps you can in the future and perhaps Wily will be the only one to receive 5.4.
<BluesKaj> zerj23, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/08/install-kde-plasma-plasma-5-4/
<lordievader> Heh, interesting.
<zerj23> look at majaro site, it has 5.4
<BluesKaj> I assumed 15.10 beta has plasma 5.4, but I don't see any indication in dolphin or aother default kubuntu apps
<hay207> hi guys, how to mute sound from terminal?
<hay207> amixer sset Master mute
<hay207> amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Master',0
<BluesKaj> hay207, alsamixer, use m to mute the vol ctl you want
<hay207> no pulse
<hay207> amixer -q -D pulse sset Master toggle
<hay207> used to work
<hay207> but recently it fails
<hay207> how to switch from pulse to alsa?
<BluesKaj> hay207, alsa is the default, pulse has become the sound server for alsa , so you can run audio without pulse , but not without alsa, especially on intel-hda audio  equipped pcs
<hay207> played with settings and it worked
<BluesKaj> just sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio pulseaudio utils, then reboot
<hay207> yes i m using intel hda
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio-utils that is
<BluesKaj> hay207, yes I dumped pulse a while back , since I have no need for it ...some audio cards require it but for single source playback intrl doesn't need pulse
<BluesKaj> inrl=intel
<mokush> any idea if we're getting 5.4 in backports? or should we stick with -ci/stable?
<sky__> Excuse me ,where can i report the bugs in kubuntu 15.10?
<TJ-> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<sky__> Thx
<pat_rick> anyone else having issues with the software updates icon not updating properly?
<pat_rick> after I update, the symbol stay stuck in "updates available" mode
<BluesKaj> pat_rick, i just hide that icon and update in the terminal
<pat_rick> BluesKaj: so you have the same issue?
<pat_rick> I guess hiding it might be the simplest solution
<BluesKaj> yeah, but I'm in 15.10 beta, so i expect small issues like that ...I don't need to be reminded to update anyway , i do so every day.
<BluesKaj> to me it's like someone\ telling me to eat my breakfast :-)
<pat_rick> ah well, maybe it will get a fix eventually
<BluesKaj> plasma 5 still has alot of issues, and the small issues and annoyances that don't affect the the system stability are on the back burner atm
<pat_rick> i see
<pat_rick> well, incidentally it's still the first kde that I considered using
<pat_rick> didn't like previous iterations all that much for some reason
<pat_rick> but it's true that there are a lot of minor things that I have noticed
<pat_rick> although that's pretty much a given for most linux software, imo
<BluesKaj>  I'm not a fan of the the new plasma 5 in KDE, there seems to be a lot of regression IMO..dropped features etc
<BluesKaj> antway , have to reboot
<Swipe-> Is it just me or does everyone else have random baloo-file issues where one cpu core gets locked at 100% usage. Stopping and starting balooctl fixes it until the next time. I've tried deleteing ~/.local/share/baloo and reanbling first run in the config file to initiate a reindex
<MoonUnit`> if you irc client is logging chat try excluding it from being searched, mine used to get stuck on logs from konversation.
<Swipe-> ok cool, may also exclude .xsession-errors
<Yarosh> hello Everybody
<Yarosh> I came here to as a technical question, since I cannot find anything on the subject via Google
<Yarosh> *to ask
<Yarosh> is there anybody willing to help?
<Yarosh> well... i'll leave it here anyway - maybe someone will know. So, I am using KUbuntu 15.04 at the moment (on a laptop) and attached an Apple (wired) keyboard. I would like to map the right command key to be a right Alt key. Is that possible?
<Yarosh> anyone even reading this?
<pat_rick> Yarosh: It's a pretty unusual question, I think
<pat_rick> hm, maybe have a look at settings->hardware->input device and then go to  advanced settings
<pat_rick> maybe you find something there
<pat_rick> I guess there should be a way to modify keymaps as well, but I don't know about any
<Yarosh> thank you. I went there but such option does not exist. It only allows to change alt/ctrl/win key behaviour
<Yarosh> anyway, in the meantime I posted a question in Ubuntu forums.
<lordievader> Yarosh: Sounds like you want to checkout xmodmap.
<Yarosh> i saw some posts about it but all of them were for older version of Ubuntu
<lordievader> X hasn't changed that much ;)
<Yarosh> ok - will give it a try then. Thank you very much
<Simonious> I'm seeing core dumps..  when this happens I'm used to seeing a core file, where are they going?  Are they turned off?
<deadlydud> .. and a n00b just entered ;-)
<deadlydud> kubuntu site looks "spiffy". nice work dudes.
<deadlydud> my only prayer .. make sure krunner *never* segfaults
<Okitain> hello my darlings.
<Okitain> i think i will consider myself a noob at least until i make my own deb build of kde5
<lordievader> Okitain: Does building KDE suffice too?
<Okitain> lordievader: isn't that exactly what i said..?
<lordievader> Okitain: No, building KDE doesn't necessarily mean as a package ;)
<Okitain> lordievader: oh i'm sure i can do it with whatever make is there
<Okitain> lordievader: but packaging is another level of challenge, ain't it
<lordievader> Okitain: That I do not know ;)
<lordievader> The packages I've build are nothing like what the Kubuntu team does.
<spacebug^> Hello. Does Kubuntu use X or is it like Ubuntu that has moved to Wayland(?)
<Okitain> spacebug^: if Ubuntu moved to wayland i am a giraffe
<spacebug^> ehm.. they did not?
<lordievader> spacebug^: Both Kubuntu and Ubuntu still use X.
<spacebug^> Oh. Well ok then. Thanks :)
<Okitain> did we just see a netsplit?
<lordievader> Not here.
<ThiagoAderaldo> Congratulations Kubuntu Team for the new amasing web site!
<austin6598> i installed this and when i try to start the dameon with start onedrive-d it wont run: https://github.com/xybu/onedrive-d
<austin6598> start: Name "com.ubuntu.Upstart" does not exist
<lordievader> austin6598: Are you running 15.04?
<austin6598>  <lordievader> yes
<lordievader> austin6598: Vivid doesn't use Upstart, it uses Systemd.
<austin6598> lordievader> so how can i start the dameon with systemd
<vivid>  /etc/init.d/<name> start
<lordievader> austin6598: It's better to write a systemd service file for it.
<lordievader> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.service.html
<Guest87106> Hi everyone, I'm just trying Kubuntu 15.04 on a virtual machine and actually I would like to understand if is possible to have the old aspect on window decoration and icons, is it possible ?
<Guest87106> about window decoration I can get some other version of Oxigen but I did'n find the original one, I think would be a good idea to have it available along with the others
<bprompt> hmmm dunno myself, I run 12.04
<Guest87106> I'm using 14.04 and probablly I'll wait until the next LTS, but I really love the old style of Kde and I would like to keep it even on plasma 5, hopefully it will be possible
<getpwnam> i've just installed kubuntu 15.10 beta, and I'm trying to install pipelight (from here: http://pipelight.net/cms/install/installation-ubuntu.html). Steps one and two have been successfully completed, but when I try step 3 I get: E: Unable to locate package pipelight-multi
<lordievader> getpwnam: Support for wily is in #ubuntu+1
<antequil> he guys what is the login for the latest release of kunbuntu, live cd?
<getpwnam> lordievader: thanks
<antequil> I tried unbuntu without success
<Guest87106> anyway plasma 5 seems to work very well even on a virtual machine, so congratulation to anyone worked on it and thanks for the great job you did ;)
<antequil> it does look awesome, but im having a hard time making it work on my machine...
<Guest87106> well about the aspect I like more the old style and I really hope it will be possible to have it exactly like it was
<anna`> Gotta say folks, 15.04 is pretty F****** pretty ;x
<biosphere__> hello
<soee> hiho
#kubuntu 2015-09-01
<rony> hello
<rony> everybody
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Silmarilion> Hi does anybody know where is the option to disable the remember open apps when shutting down?
<Silmarilion> found it
<noums> hello every body ... I am trying to upgrade my kubuntu 14.04 to 15.04 ... can someone help me ?
<hateball> noums: What seems to be the issue?
<noums> i tryed multiple command like this "sudo do-release-upgrade -d", or this "sudo kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade" bet nothing is happening
<soee> i'm not sure if such upgrade is supported, hmm
<soee> well maybe it is :)
<hateball> noums: It is likely that your settings are to only go from LTS to LTS
<noums> thanks ... Ia going  to try to change config  to see if it works better
<hateball> noums: And 14.04 is the current LTS release. So if you want to change that, you can go into Muon and change settings from LTS only
<hateball> Then you'll have to upgrade 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04
<lordievader> Wich will be interesting since 14.10 is EOL.
<hateball> Well, there are other ways....
<lordievader> Indeed, reinstalling is likely easier and faster.
<Isotop7> is kubuntu planning to support more devices with kubuntu phone?
<yossarianuk> Is anyone aware of a keyboard shortcut in konsole (or maybe just general Linux) that outputs the /etc/hosts contents ?
<yossarianuk> I ask as everytime my 2rd old bangs my keyboard randomly he manages to do that (there is no way he he doing .cat /etc/hosts'
<diafour_> less /etc/hosts ? ;]
<yossarianuk> diafour_: pretty sure he's not typing a command... its like some odd shortcut ...
<yossarianuk> (not a major issue just interested in how he keep doing it.)
<diafour_> awh... 2 year old?
<diafour_> Just press page up and enter. May be cat /etc/hosts is a first line in your history.
<yossarianuk> diafour_: i've check and there is no line... maybe when he grows up a but he'll tell daddy...
<lordievader> ctrl +r -> c -> enter?
<diafour_> man bash
<diafour_>  /complete-hostname
<diafour_> =)
<admin4ek> hello
<admin4ek> any body use QHD+ ultrabook
<abel__> dasd
<abel__> hi all
<amichair_> any news on plasma 5.4.0 backport?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> o/
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  \o
<EvilRoey> hey BluesKaj
<EvilRoey> lordievader, BluesKaj: are you guys Ubuntu or Blue Systems staff?
<BluesKaj> ev` I'm neither
<EvilRoey> ah ok
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey ^
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  but I see you here offering support, are you involved officially with Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> < --- a home user who tests kubuntu
<EvilRoey> aha!
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> I am a home user as well
<EvilRoey> currently I have an issue getting my backup HD to mount (same issue as a few months back)
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, do you have the HDD as an entry in /etc/fstab?
<lordievader> EvilRoey: No.
<lordievader> EvilRoey: How are you trying to mount it?
<BluesKaj> well, you should
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, that is wrong.
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not have an entry in fstab and it works fine.
<BluesKaj> works here Graf_Westerholt
<lordievader> Graf_Westerholt: You let KDE mount it?
<lordievader> I allways dislike DE's mounting my stuff.
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, you can also do a rain dance, it will work for you with your disk, but also without the rain dance.
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, yes, KDE.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, I prefer a shorter UUID than a bunch of numbers and letters
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I do not care about an UUID.
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I guess you do it a lot wrong.
<BluesKaj> i don't care thay you don't care, Graf_Westerholt so stop interefering , you do it your way
<lordievader> A UUID is determined by the filesystem type?
<lordievader> Anyhow, EvilRoey how are you trying to mount it?
<BluesKaj> I was making a sugestion that works for most users
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, you can suggest a rain dance and it will work, because it also work without a rain dance.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, you're going on ignore, sop dopn't waste your energy on me
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, but the people who wants real help can still read me. :P
<EvilRoey> <BluesKaj> EvilRoey, do you have the HDD as an entry in /etc/fstab?
<EvilRoey> er kinda?
<EvilRoey> not sure if the UUID is there, lemme check
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  trying to mount it with the mount command: mount /backup
<EvilRoey> oh I see that I don't use UUIDs for the backup drives
<EvilRoey> I just have it as /dev/sdc /backup in fstab
<EvilRoey> sudo mount /backup works
<EvilRoey> er
<EvilRoey> it reutrns without visible error
<EvilRoey> but then I don't see it actually mounted when I issue "mount"
<lordievader> EvilRoey: No errors? So it is mounted?
<EvilRoey> er I don't think it is mounted, no.
<lordievader> EvilRoey: What is the output of 'mount'?
<EvilRoey> it is missing that entry showing that the disk is mounted
<EvilRoey> (obviously it is not)
<EvilRoey> I'd paste you the stuff but really I need to be next to the disk to be able to turn it on/off and see any changes in syslog or dmesg
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Could you pastbin your /etc/fstab and the output of 'sudo mount -v /backup'?
<EvilRoey> sure.
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  http://pastebin.com/Ge8SjgUC
<lordievader> Hmm, and the fstab?
<EvilRoey> # 20140626 Roey Katz:  Dirvish backup drive
<EvilRoey> /dev/sdc               /backup                    ext4    nofail,noatime,defaults  0   2
<EvilRoey> 20150901 09:52:52 roey@gear:~$
<Graf_Westerholt> EvilRoey, why do you want to mount it in the terminal?
<EvilRoey> well I have it auotmatically monting at startup
<EvilRoey> but the reason I mount it in the terminal,
<EvilRoey> is because I swap it every few weeks with an identically-sized hard drive
<EvilRoey> I rotate backup drives
<lordievader> EvilRoey: You put the filesystem right on the blockdevice?
<lordievader> No partition table?
<EvilRoey> oh you mean instead of a partition?
<EvilRoey> em yeah I guess
<lordievader> Yes.
<EvilRoey> there's no difference for me in terms of performance or functionality
<EvilRoey> I mean my system's drive is partitioned
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo parted /dev/sdc'?
<EvilRoey> of course
<Graf_Westerholt> EvilRoey, so you are having your backup drive always connected to your PC?
<EvilRoey> Error: Could not stat device /dev/sdc - No such file or directory.
<EvilRoey> Graf_Westerholt:  yeah
<Graf_Westerholt> EvilRoey, than it is not a backup. You are doing it all wrong.
<EvilRoey> Graf_Westerholt:  yeah I run dirvish so it incrementally backs up every night
<EvilRoey> Graf_Westerholt:  and then I swap it out periodically with another drive
<EvilRoey> so that even if I lose the comptuer, I still have my data (minus a week or so)
<lordievader> EvilRoey: There is your issue.
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  how so
<Graf_Westerholt> EvilRoey, if yor PC gets demage do high voltage or something it will destroy also the packup. You never do it the way you do now.
<EvilRoey> Graf_Westerholt:  what's the correct way then?
<lordievader> EvilRoey: You are trying to mount sdc, according to your output there is no sdc.
<Graf_Westerholt> EvilRoey, you should read how to do backups right.
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  right. Like I said, I'd go at my drive and turn it off/on to determine the bigger issue
<lordievader> It't external?
<EvilRoey> Graf_Westerholt:  you're antagonizing me with your non-constructive condescension.
<Graf_Westerholt> EvilRoey, ok, go on and lose your data.
<EvilRoey> Graf_Westerholt:  please don't talk to me.  Thank you.
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Is sdc external?
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  correct
<EvilRoey> Graf_Westerholt:  like, that's the worst advice you can possibly give anyone.
<EvilRoey> Graf_Westerholt:  "you're doing it all wrong".  Really?  When your only quip with what I described is that it's connected to my computer.
<EvilRoey> Graf_Westerholt:  doesn't sound at all "all wrong"
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Then you really want to mount by UUID.
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Just ignore him ;)
<EvilRoey> :)
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  I'll have lines in fstab for both drives then, aye
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  so this issue is interesting because in the past, all I did was run "gparted" on the drive--not even change it--and then I found I could mount it
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Could you pastebin the output of 'ls /dev/sd*'?
<kamil_> hi guys, i have weird problem
<kamil_> when i connect my speakers to laptop, they dont play
<kamil_> i have to manually change connector from speakers to HEADPHONES, and then speakers will play
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  it's udev so it'll show a bunch I figure... hold on
<kamil_> is it annoying and weird, do you have any idea?
<EvilRoey> kamil_:  what kind of conncetion is it
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  20150901 09:54:39 roey@gear:~$ ls /dev/sd*
<EvilRoey> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2
<EvilRoey> oh.  Hrm.
<kamil_> EvilRoey: i have combo jack in my laptop
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  I guess the system didn't pick it up when I connected it.
<EvilRoey> kamil_:  ah.. I meant, is it USB or headphone jack?
<EvilRoey> alsamixer
<kamil_> it is jack
<EvilRoey> sometimes it might be muted
<EvilRoey> ok
<amichair_> hey guys, any news on plasma 5.4.0 backport?
<EvilRoey> so you can try alsamixer and then pavucontrol
<EvilRoey> kamil_:  it may be that your sound gets auto-muted (you'll see it in alsamixer as "M")
<BluesKaj> kamil_, the headpone output isn't meant for speakers, altho they will play. The speakers referred to in alsa are the internal speakers
<kamil_> okay, but why i have to change it automatically in Kmix?
<kamil_> sorry not in kmix
<kamil_> in settings
<kamil_> i have to change it manually*
<BluesKaj> kamil_, if they work, why worry , it's a minor problem
<kamil_> not really, in other systems it worked
<kamil_> i am not going to leave it "because of reason"
<BluesKaj> then try with different settings untill they work for you .. a lot depends on the sound card make and model, sometimes the the same audio chip works differntly in different cards , there's no hard and fast rule when it comes to audio on linux
<kamil_> okay ill try
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Just one disk?
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  apparently that's all it sees at this point, yeah
<EvilRoey> ..
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  I need to turn it off and then on again and watch what dmesg says
<lordievader> EvilRoey: So, as I said before, there is your problem ;)
<EvilRoey> yeah :)
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Run the udev monitor
<EvilRoey> how so?
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Shows if the kernel recognizes the drive.
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> how do I do this?
<EvilRoey> is the command just "udev monitor" ?
<lordievader> sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev
<EvilRoey> ah interesting
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  and what does this show me regarding USB connections & external hard drives?
<lordievader> It shows anything that goes through udev.
<EvilRoey> oh! ok then.
<yossarianuk> anyone had any joy with Plasma5.4 + new nvidia driver 355.11 with EGL ?
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.4 is a letdown so far IMO
<BluesKaj> another example of releasing too soon, i
<BluesKaj> it's not whole yet
<yossarianuk> well EGL is experimental, my issue is that that it just will not enable...
<yossarianuk> plasma 5.4 seems a bit nicer than 5.2/5.3
<yossarianuk> really like the new application launcher.
<BluesKaj> realy? , the app launcher looks the same to me
<yossarianuk> i.e -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/plasma-5-4-new-features
<yossarianuk> Its like unity/gnome launcher but faster (and doesn't online search..)
<yossarianuk> you have you right click on the kmenu then -> alternatives
<yossarianuk> (you need 5.4 though)
<BluesKaj> oh the dashboard, I still use the kicke
<BluesKaj> kicker
<yossarianuk> the dashboard is new in 5.4..
<anna`> How do i stop windows from opening stuck to a corner?
<roman__> what?
<anna`> system settings -> window management -> Advanced tab -> placement -> Change it from "smart"
<mikkle> Has Kubuntu 15.10 replaced kmix with plasma-pa yet?
<Okitain> Anyone got Thunderbird's tray to work, peeps?
#kubuntu 2015-09-02
<ChALkeR> Hi all.
<ChALkeR> Can I get the source svg behind http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/47Eeknz.png?
<ChALkeR> I'm assuming that's based on Vibrant?
<ChALkeR> Could someone please tell me the offsets in the original file?
<ChALkeR> I will re-render that image, it makes my eyes bleed.
<FHnklsy> join #linux
<alO0oo> SERVLIST
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Guest27395> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.4.90 on Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) powered by Linux 4.1.0-3-generic, CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ at 2600/3000 MHz, RAM: 1386/3951 MB, Storage: 2/2 GB, 255 procs, 0.12h up
<Claymore> Anyone know when kde pim compiled with gcc5 will appear in the Wily repos?
<lordievader> That question is more suited for #kubuntu-devel I think.
<ejay> after upgrading to 5.4 there are two sound icons (new one and old one) in sys tray. one is more then enough and my question is - how to disable one of em?
<soee> ejay: remove kmix
<soee> if you don't want old icon (widget) and what it offers
<ejay> soee: what if i want the old one?
<soee> hide plamsa-pa widget in systray ?
<ejay> soee: it's not working. I can hide this icon from sys tray but when changing volume via shortcuts it still shows two volume bars.
<soee> ejay: oh, hard to say than. i didn't test it much as i removed kmix :)
<Claymore> Thanks <lordievader>
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<EvilRoey> hello BluesKaj :)
<balance> hi
<balance> how can I install plasma 5.2 on kubuntu 14?
<balance> *14.04
<balance> I cant run sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-backports getting Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-backports'.
<balance> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<BluesKaj> balance, dunno if this site is still relevant http://sourcedigit.com/14871-install-kde-plasma-5-2-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-14-10/
<balance> BluesKaj: thanks Ill take a look - also, how can I right align the system tray and make open tools shown in my panel?
<balance> ah nevermind
<soee> i doubt plasma 5 is supported on 14.04
<soee> 14.10 was the first version where we tried it and 15.05 where we released it
<balance> soee so I should install kubuntu 15.**?
<BluesKaj> soee, yeah I wondered about that too
<BluesKaj> 15.04
<soee> BluesKaj: that depends if you prefere LTS = 14.04 or wan't to try Plasma 5
<soee> balance: ^
<balance> I'm just looking for a nice gui, most gui's are so terrible and the plasma 5.2 looked quiet okay. but I downloaded 14.04 because of lts.
<soee> well balance, download ISO with 15.05 or 15.10-dev and try live session
<soee> *15.04
<soee> i suggest this way so you can check if you like it and how it works for you
<soee> btw. BluesKaj, balance: https://twitter.com/andradesandro/status/638800330017390592 :)
<balance> soee sure thanks
<BluesKaj> I actually prefer KDE4/Plasma4 over the 5, plasma 5 does nothing for me at all ...only testing 15.10 to help out, but I have to admit I haven't filed any bugs because I don't know where to start
<tnetennba> hi all kubunticists! =D
<BluesKaj> thinking of dropping 15.10 altogether
<BluesKaj> everyone tells me to wait for plasma 5.4 , well it's here and I still don't see much difference
<tnetennba> BluesKaj: why? What's wrong with 15.10? sorry I just joined
<BluesKaj> tnetennba, it's a mtter of taste and personal prefernce ...a lot of ppl like plasma5 , I don't
<BluesKaj> to me it's a regression
<tnetennba> BluesKaj: oh ok, I though you meant there was something wrong with the OS, bugs and such
<derek01> Im trying to switch to kubuntu from gnome on 15.04, got it installed but now it just hangs at boot.
<lordievader> Hangs at what exactly?
<derek01> kubuntu 15.04 with the 4 dots underneath
<lordievader> derek01: Hit escape to see what it is actually doing.
<derek01> lordievader: Ill have to reboot and see, i dropped myself to a shell to get in here. be back in a moment
<balance> hi
<balance> how can I move the panel from one screen to another? 15.10
<balance> 15.04 not 10
<derek01> and im back. So it seems to be slowly going through the motions of starting, however, something is holding it up. "A Start job is running for Wait for...en to quit" Going on 17 mintues, says no limit
<lordievader> balance: Go to the options of the panel and click and drag the screen edge button.
<lordievader> derek01: Hmm, any network mounts?
<balance> lordievader: ah thanks
<derek01> lordievador: I seeing it started
<derek01> I'm*
<lordievader> What?
<balance> lordievader: can I make it span over both screens and the task manager always shows the apps on the current screen?
<derek01> lordievador: It says Network Manager Wait online, and its OK'd
<lordievader> balance: No idea, never tried it.
<balance> lordievader: okay thanks
<lordievader> derek01: Ethernet or wifi?
<derek01> lordievador: ethernet
<lordievader> derek01: Correct network settings?
<derek01> lordievador: yup, it should all be good. Nothing has changed.
<lordievader> Hmm
<lordievader> Not really sure what nm is waiting for.
<derek01> lordivador: so that Wait job its holding on is network related?
<lordievader> derek01: If I remember correctly, yes.
<lordievader> You should look it up if you want to know for sure.
<madmouser1> hi all what is the beast / easiest way to make a full backup of my kubuntu laptop for the purposes of bare metal restore ( incase the hard drive crash and I need to replace it and restore my complete pc)
<madmouser1> ** beast = best
<derek01> well I unplugged Ethernet, and I did something. But didnt continue boot.
<derek01> it*
<lordievader> derek01: http://askubuntu.com/questions/615006/ubuntu-15-04-network-manager-causing-slow-boot
<derek01> hm
<derek01> ill give it a shot
<derek01> nope still waiting for something
<lordievader> derek01: To what did you set the timeout?
<derek01> 10
<derek01> now its also failing to start network manager wait online service at all
<lordievader> Does it continue after 10 seconds?
<derek01> nope, im at 2 min waiting time now
<derek01> and it still says no limit
<lordievader> Pff.
<lordievader> I'm not sure what the issue is, to be honest.
<derek01> yea im stumped too
<Guest84699> Hi there. I had a question related to a kubuntu install, but I'm not entirely sure if it belongs here. I have a grub rescue issue that I can't seem to make progress against, and I was wondering if someone could hear me out and provide suggestions?
<pascal_> hi
<pascal_> i have a thinkpad yoga with kubuntu and a pro dock. I never installed drivers for the pro dock, I think there are none for unix. anyway, it worked all day quiet well. both my screen were working and the wlan. then I tried using lan, which didn't work. now, the external screen turns off after login. also: everything works just fine if I boot from my usb. so, why does it work on the live version but not on the installed one?
<pascal_> I didn't expect it to work out of box, I just wonder why it works if I boot from the usb
<pascal_> hmm, back in 5min
<pascal_> back, anyone has an idea? Im currently reinstalling it
<BluesKaj> pascal_, you asked a couple of questions, which issue are you referring to?
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu podcast #4 is now live http://youtu.be/RGC-Cg-Yy1s
<pascal_> hi, how do I assign a script to a keyboard shortcut in kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2015-09-03
<Doc2k> Hello everyone I wonder if anyone could help me with Korganizer Categories coloring
<bet0x> I'm having a lot of "visual glitches" with Kubuntu latest and ATI latest drivers, no matter what i do i tried OpenGL 2 and 3 and they have a lot of inconsistency
<bet0x> The Ghost Channel
<lordievader> Good morning.
<balance> hi
<balance> I have 2 screens. How can I make my external one the main one? So the apps open there and not on my laptop
<balance> also: how can I invert touch pad scrolling but not mouse wheel scrolling?
<ejay> Hi all. Any ideas how to disable that new volume widget in 5.4?
<svend-ev> Goodmorning
<lordievader> o/
<alvin> ejay: 5.4 has been backported? Or are you on 15.10
<ejay> alvin: i am on 15.10
<alvin> ejay: Nice! I haven't heard about the new volume widget. Are all system tray bugs gone now?
<ejay> alvin: couple of new systray bugs :v
<ejay> alvin: to be honest - if you are on 15.04 then consider to upgrade to 15.10. its beta but way more stable then stable branch.
 * alvin will then upgrade tonight
<ejay> alvin: but systray is messed up more then this one from 15.04
<MoonUnit`> got 15.10 installed on a spare drive, can't use it atm screen rotation is messed up with my radeon card.
<MoonUnit`> a continuing thorn in my side on various distros.
<ejay> MoonUnit`: pivot monitor?
<ejay> MoonUnit`: pivot display*
<ejay> or monitor? jeez, english is so hard
<MoonUnit`> is's a small 16/9 display, use it for conky and twitter, have the monitor rotated and then rotate the screen so its the right way up again.
<balance> hi
<balance> Im on a thinkpad yoga with the thinkpad pro dock - there are no official linux drivers but it actually works quiet well. Sometimes, when I wake the notebook up from sleep I have to reinitialise the second screen. e.g. by changing the resolution etc. maybe there's a command which does initialise the tool for multi monitor support and add it to wake up/autostart etc. can someone help me doing that? :)
<cojack> hello guys, there is an const for fps on compositor?
<cojack> I have 72 fps, even my monitor is 144MHz
<Okitain> hello people! Does anyone here use a layout switch?
<lordievader> cojack: Is vsync enabled?
<cojack> where is drag and upload widget in kde 5? ;(
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<MoonUnit`> hi
<kabukgoz> Is plasma 5 stable on kubuntu 14.04.3?
<kabukgoz> join
<danielle31> Hi all. KMail isn't sending any of the messages in its outbox. I've tried restarting akonadi and re-adding an SMTP server, but neither works. Any ideas? Getting a bit desparate now..
<danielle31> And my computer keeps arbitrarily shutting down which is somewhat more pressing, I suppose..
<danielle31> kmail does not send email in my outbox. I have tried completely recreating the accounts and restarting akonadi. any ideas?
<BluesKaj> danielle31, sorry , but I gave up on kmail ...too many issues for the the ordinary home user
<danielle31> thanks blueskaj. that's the most useful thing anyone has said to me so far!
<BluesKaj> danielle31, are you at work or home?
<danielle31> I work from home, blueskaj
<linuxholic> Hello, can anyone tell me the shortcut key to search applications on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> danielle31, I see, wish I knew more about akondadi and kmail
<linuxholic> i can't find it on internet
<BluesKaj> linuxholic, do you mean , the run command/krunner? If so alt+F2
<linuxholic> yes, krunner
<linuxholic> BluesKaj, Alt+F2 doesn't work
<linuxholic> I think i have to press Alt+Fn+f2
<linuxholic> Can i change it anywhere in the settings?
<BluesKaj> Lildirt, system settings>shortcuts>global keyboard shortcuts>KDE component , look in the drop down for krunner
<BluesKaj> oh nice, he left ...oh well instant gratification is still in vogue
<usaf> kubuntu rulez :)
<linuxholic> Can i adapt my screen to High DPI in kbuntu?
<rocco> is KDE Applications 15.08.0 in kubuntu backports?
<soee> rocco: no
<rocco> ok, will it be?
<amari> Hi I was willing to use Kubuntu as my main OS but unfortunately with GNU/Linux systems there seems to be always something missing. For example I can't easily change the language of my system and grab the missing language packages for my software. How can this be done in Kubuntu?
<amari> thanks, didn't mean to "rant" or fault someone in specific :)
<anna`> amari that seems like more of a generic Ubuntu question
<amari> anna`: No, because in Ubuntu you can do that with the language support software
<anna`> Find out which repo that software resides on and add it to your list in kub and try installing it maybe?
<anna`> i dunno just guessing
<anna`> In all honesty this room is rather dead
<genii> when a tech support channel is quiet, that's actually a Good Thing
<anna`> if the few sporadic questions were being answered, yes
<amari> anna`: +1
<amari> :D
<anna`> Pardon?
<anna`> Did i manage to help amari?
<genii> amari: Try System Settings... Common Appearance and Behavior ... Locale ... on the left after that, Country/Region & Language ... on the right, second tab labelled  Languages
<amari> genii: It doesn't change the language of most softwares, as far as I know, only KDE apps
<amari> why not create a script to grab the language packages from online repositories like Ubuntu does?
<genii> amari: If the software you want the language changed for is something like Firefox or another non-Qt application, you still need to install it's own pack from a package manager
<amari> genii: If you have a qt app in ubuntu it automatically gets the language packs for you though
<amari> You don't need to install manually
<AmazonianDude> Hey guys. Sound issues on Kubuntu 14.04
<AmazonianDude> Aplay -l lists the soundcard (ICH5) and lspci also shows it, so I know the system can see it
<gschanuel> hi folks
<gschanuel> my touchpad is too sensible and systemsetting options for sensibility are greyed out
<svend-ev> Goodmorning
<gschanuel> /proc/bus/input/devices tells me this about it Name="SYN1B7B:01 06CB:2969 UNKNOWN"
<gschanuel> other thing that is driving me crazy is that it is a "buttonless" touchpad, so if I keep a finger on the "button" area and try to move the pointer, it understands that there are two fingers on the touchpad and "zooms in and out"
<tomsterley> Hi
<tomsterley> Kde for the win am i right?
<romeo_> чмаки всем, в чем смысл ирки - поведайте нубу
<Unit193> !ru | romeo_
<ubottu> romeo_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
#kubuntu 2015-09-04
<street> hello
<misterno> hi
<ahoneybun> hola people
<street> what is the name of the off topic channel for Kubuntu?
<street> been so long, and just set up kubuntu 15.04 on my little notebook, i cant remember the actual channel name...if anyone can help it would be appriciated
<street> never mind i found it in the FAQ..
<to10fcm> street, what ya looking for?
<lordievader> Good morning
<danielle31> quite often my system crashes with a segfault. not sure if its related to firefox or not ? here's the log from dmesg:  [   21.947894] QXcbEventReader[2169]: segfault at 7fef19521099 ip 00007fef19521099 sp 00007fef0ba95e60 error 14
<danielle31> My computer keeps crashing with "Sep  4 11:50:30 Wintermute kernel: [   21.947894] QXcbEventReader[2169]: segfault at 7fef19521099 ip 00007fef19521099 sp 00007fef0ba95e60 error 14" in the dmesg. Any ideas what might be causing it?
<soee> danielle31: when it keeps crashing, just after boot or during booting ?
<Zloka> test
<soee> hiho Zloka
<Zloka> hi there
<danielle31> soee: it doesnt crash at all during boot. the only commonality seems to be that I have firefox open. not sure thats related tho.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<aektzis> Hello guys! :) I love the new website. Well done! :D
<soee> aektzis: :)
<soee> ovidiu-florin: ^
<aektzis> :D
<ovidiu-florin> danielle31: do you have something conected to your pc?
<ovidiu-florin> soee: what about me? I don't think the new site causes danielle31 's Kubuntu to crash
<soee> ovidiu-florin: [14:41] <aektzis> Hello guys! :) I love the new website. Well done! :D
<aektzis> haha :D
<danielle31> ovidiu-florin: nothing plugged in, just the usual assortment of laptop internal USB perepherals..
<danielle31> :-)
<xela2244> hi, i just installed kubuntu and the icons on my desktop look like widgets. How can i make them normal?
<xela2244> i am in folder view
<rredd4> k
<rredd4> media# ls Macintosh HD root@j-MacBook:/media# cd Macintosh HD -su: cd: Macintosh: No such file or directory  Don't understand why I am getting    no such file... when i ls and it shows it?
<silver_hook> Hullo.
<silver_hook> How often is KDE updated in Kubuntu (stable)?
<silver_hook> And how long would it take me to switch from Mageia to Kubuntu? i.e. install itself on an Luks-encrypted LVM, where I have a separate home volume + any needed migration between the two systems.
<silver_hook> Akonadi in KDE 4 is driving me nuts and Mageia’s a bit more reserved with Plasma 5
<BluesKaj> silver_hook, don't think there's any particular schedule/timeframe for kde upgrades
<airking> w/in 11
<silver_hook> BluesKaj: So it can be that in one release KDE will be fresher in Kubuntu in in another in Mageia?
<BluesKaj> silver_hook, installing kubuntu to/ and then setting ~/ as a mountpoint in the installer  partitoner shouldn't add much time to installing kubuntu , usually about 30 misn depending on 3rd party updates etc
<BluesKaj> silver_hook, dunno anything about Magela
<silver_hook> BluesKaj: And Kubuntu has no problems with such a more advanced install as a luks-encrypted lvm?
<BluesKaj> it might , I'm not sure about luks , but LVM isn't a problem
<silver_hook> And the backports mentioned here: http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-532-and-frameworks-5120-backported-kubuntu-1504/
<silver_hook> …does enabling those mean that all packages will be updated to a backport, or just KDE, or just the ones I specifically select?
<silver_hook> (Sorry for the stupid questions, but most of my time I spent on Gentoo, so I’m used to quite granular package control.)
<BluesKaj> it's plasma 5.3.2 and KF5  that are updated ...a bit confusing but KDE no l,onger has a number associated with it after kde4
<silver_hook> So in the backports it’s just Plasma, KF (and KDE apps?)?
<BluesKaj> silver_hook, also plasma 5.4 is now available for 15.04 in the launchpad kubuntu backports , which you can add after installing the regular 15.04 OS
<silver_hook> BluesKaj: Those backports are what I’m asking about.
<silver_hook> How do those work?
<BluesKaj> silver_hook, it's still transitional from plasma 4  to plsama 5 in 15.04 . The backports are usually devel  type sources for the adventurous user
<silver_hook> BluesKaj: But you either run all the updates in the backport or none? Or can you chose individual packages that you want to chery-pick from the backports and leave the rest from stable?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> for both, you update to majke the packages available and upgrade to choose all the available packages in th ebackport repos ,
<BluesKaj> or you can cherry pick as yoo put it by kjust installing what you want then disabling the repos in the software center or removing it aka ppa in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d file
<silver_hook> Hmmm, interesting. I might look into that at some point.
<danielle31>  I have a problem with the FS on an external drive. Every time I run fsck, I get the message "Filesystem modified. Errors remain." So I run fsck again and it seems to be fixing different things each time. I have done this about a dozen times now. Am I doing this right? Why can't fsck run repeatedly until it has fixed all the errors?
<genii> danielle31: This is a symptom that the hard drive is physically failing
<genii> danielle31: Does the result of: dmesg| tail -n50      ...show a lot of I/O errors?
<alphamuleAKK> hello
<soee> hiho alphamuleAKK
<danielle31> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12276626/. so there are lots of errors, but only one of them looks related to I/O.
<danielle31> I guess its failing but not that hard?
<danielle31> on a long enough time scale, everyone's mortality rate drops to zero..
<genii> danielle31: Apologies on lag, work required me. From that ouput, it looks like the drive or the drive controller is failing.
<danielle31> thanks genii. that's a good diagnosis, considering both survived unexpected hydrophillic integration. I spilled water on them :-(
<genii> danielle31: Is there data on it that you are trying to retrieve?
<dimitar> Hi all
 * genii slides dimitar a fresh coffee
<dimitar> thank you genii :)
<genii> dimitar: You're welcome :)  If you have some question about Kubuntu, just ask it in the channel and hopefully a helper will take it up
<dimitar> Thank you!
<misha> hi
<misha> i have a doubt, is somebody there?
<Voyage> Please see this and inform me what to select http://oi59.tinypic.com/2yl1g85.jpg
<genii> The second one
<danielle31> genii: sorry about the lag. yes, I have data on the disk
<danielle31> It was readable but the fsck seems to have made it worse. it isnt readable anymore.
<danielle31> I suppose I should say that means I had data on the drive
<danielle31> *sigh*
<danielle31> Shoulda bought a NAS when I had the chance..
<genii> danielle31: If you have another larger disk, I would recommend to hook that up at the same time, and then use ddrescue to make an image of the screwy one onto it, then work with the image file
<danielle31> thanks genii. where I once had a readable FS, all I have no is a bunch of fragments in /lost+found. not sure its worth it tbh..
<genii> Once you have an image file made, you can run recovery tools against that instead of the actual drive, like photorec for instance ( not just for photos)
<danielle31> what kind of recovery tools genii?
<genii> danielle31: photorec is the most well known
<genii> !info photorec
<ubottu> Package photorec does not exist in vivid
<genii> Whut?
 * genii smacks the bot
<bprompt> hehe
<danielle31> :-)
<genii> Ah, it's in the package called testdisk
<bprompt> danielle31:     what are you trying to do? if I can stick my long beak
<danielle31> I'm not sure atm actually bprompt. I had a bunch of data on an old disk which I thought was working fine (despite having spilled a glass of water on it a long time ago and dried it thoroughly). I was actually trying to free some space for a project. Didn't realise the external drive was so badly broken until I came to copy some files to it. Still didnt realise when I tried to fsck it about a dozen times.
<danielle31> I think just now I might try to go to bed and then take stock of my options in the morning
<genii> bprompt: Basically looks at this point like drive is screwed, now to image it and try to recover stuff
<danielle31>  yep
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> danielle31:    so... you want to simply recover the partition data from it?
<danielle31> I suppose so. I think that's a project for another day tho. I simply dont have any storage media of that size atm.
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> so... hmm ok.. sounds like  you do not want to get data from it... so..hmm what's stopping you from simply throwing it to the trash bin?
<usr13>  /ignore #kubuntu all -public -actions
#kubuntu 2015-09-05
<master> i$
<Guest66536> olj
<NoobGuy> Hello, I have a noob question, I've just installed Kubuntu and I don't have access to internet on it, ifconfig eth0 tells me > No Such Device ! (MB => g1 assassin killer 2), where can I get the drivers for it ? (and its integrated network card)
<dane> hello guys
<dane> i need help on solving kubuntu 15.05 wallpaper not expanding fully on vmware
<misterno> dane works fine for me, have you installed vmware tools
<melendi89> he
<dane> @misterno yes i have installed vmware tools
<dane> @misterno yes i have installed vmware tools everything works fine except for the wallpaper not expanding full width
<misterno> weird
<misterno> new install?
<dane> @misterno yes fresh install many times......even did a fresh install after purchasing vmware 12
<dane> @misterno only works when i logout and log back in
<dane> @misterno thanks now its since to be stable after logging out and back in with update and dist-upgrade
<misterno> dane i didnt do anything but thanks :)
<misterno> i never had issue with 15.05 in vmware, provided i installed vmware tools
<misterno> make sure if you get kernel update to always reinstall vmware tools
<misterno> i have them ready and just go to folder and type sudo ./vmware-tools.pl -default
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * hiho slaps alfred_ around a bit with a large fishbot
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<rizqi_> hallo
<rizqi_> how are u all ?
<svend-ev> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning svend-ev
<kubuntu> h
<TheDiveO> Kubuntu 15.04 installation: cannot play MP4/H.264 video in dragon player; VLC works. MP4 video rendered in Kdenlive.
<Roey> hello
<Roey> http://www.linuxtoday.com/it_management/jonathan-riddell-kubuntu-demands-your-hugs.html  <-- HAHAH <3 jriddell
<lordievader> Ah, his IP policy :)
<dezeman> any tips for channels linux geekzzz
<BluesKaj> dezeman, do you have specific question?
<JonathanD> /101/f
<veqz> I've gathered that there hasn't been any backporting of Plasma 5.4 to kubuntu 15.04, because people have been busy working on 15.10. but I haven't seen any confirmed messages about this, so: are there any plans to port plasma 5.4 to 15.04, or will I simply have to build it myself, or wait for 15.10?
<BluesKaj> veqz, check out https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<BluesKaj> veqz, once you've added the ppa, then update and install plasma-desktop,  and kubuntu-desktop if needed
<arpan> hello there. I just finished installing and updating kubuntu 15.10 willy beta 1.
<arpan> I would like to use kmail for my gmail a/c but I can't configure it in online accounts kcm.
<arpan> in kmail I get authentication failure
<arpan> any pointer? thanks!
<SouL__> arpan: Did you read this? https://userbase.kde.org/Working_with_GMail
<veqz> BluesKaj: It seems I had to swithc the the kubuntu-ci ppa
<veqz> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/08/install-kde-plasma-plasma-5-4/
<veqz> though now I have 35 "phantom" packages which muon claims should be updated, but which doesn't show up...
<arpan> SouL__: thanks! I tried that but still get the same error. https://paste.kde.org/plkmgpnks
<veqz> oh well, at least I'm on Plasma 5.4 now
<arpan> https://paste.kde.org/plkmgpnks <- is what I get on error messagebox
<arpan> SouL__: is your kmail working with gmail? I think oauth2 issue here.
<TBotNik> All: Have a pull from a DB where datatype is declared string but sometimes the value is numeric.  Pushing this to an array and want to eliminate any numeric values.  Function "is_numeric" is not doing it.  What makes this work?
<ronnoc> going to have to downgrade back to 15.04 if this Intel bug doesn't get fixed asap. which is a bummer - I otherwise love it.
<tiwake> I just updated to kubuntu 15.04 from 14.10, was wondering if I can have all three of my screens act as one screen (not mirrored)
<tiwake> I have three 1080p screens, was wondering if KDE can treat them as one 5760x1080 screen
<TJ-> tiwake: It depends if they are on the same GPU, and driver. The X server can certainly do that
<tiwake> yeah, they are all being driven by the same GPU
<tiwake> an nvidia 970
<TJ-> I have 6 monitors over 4 X screen with 3 GPUs
<tiwake> oh thats a weird bug
<TJ-> tiwake: it mostly depends on whether the GPU has sufficient memory for the framebuffer
<tiwake> when I fullscreen a picture, it goes black
<tiwake> other stuff works fine full-screen
<TJ-> Maybe it tries to render the image as a single OpenGL texture and there's not enough GPU memory
<TJ-> You can see that in other situations when there are lots of smaller textures in use and no free spaces large enough to take a new texture
<tiwake> nvidia settings says I'm using ... now its working... sorta
<tiwake> oh, it only goes black when I use the maxamize button... lol
<tiwake> dragging the title bar to the top of the screen maximizes the window and is still viewable
<tiwake> lol
<TJ-> Sounds like a bug that does :)
<tiwake> I wonder if its from the window theme I installed
<tiwake> how do I turn off the desktop effects? in Kubuntu 14.10 there was a simple checkbox
<tiwake> not seeing such a thing now
<naix> any1 from Bulgarian to help me whit one question ???
<naix> !start
<soee> naix: it is english support channel
<bprompt> !bg | naix
<ubottu> naix: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<soee> !bg
<naix> yea i know this but my english is bad :d
<naix> ok i will see any1 bulgarian forum
<naix> tnx
<naix> hey guys i need tool whit who create usb flash drive (YUMI work verry slow)
<naix> any ideas
<mparillo> You mean a 'pendrive' to copy an ISO to install Kubuntu?
<naix> yea pendrive is good idea i will try
<mparillo> I use unetbootin (it is in the repositories), but I have heard it does not work with secure boot.
<naix> my bios dont have uefi :d
<bprompt> hmmmm
<bprompt> naix:    a tool to create a usb flash drive?    hmmm use nand flash, and some plastic and glue for the drive casing :)
<naix> hehe its sooooo funny :d
<naix> its joke
<bprompt> guess so
<bprompt> unless, you meant to burn an iso to a usb stick
<naix> yea
<bprompt> naix:   just use "dd", nothing to it, ->   dd if=MYHANDYDANDY.iso of=/dev/MYUSBSTICK;
<bprompt> or  you could also just use, usb-creator-gtk, is in the repositories
<naix> im done whit pendrive its verry power tool
<naix> but tnx for help
#kubuntu 2015-09-06
<dead4red> help?
<Marqeaux> Problems?
<Guest20304> im getting a grub disk error
<mozafar> hi, I am using kde5. the bottom pannel suddenly disappeared. and also does not come up after restart. how can I restore it?!
<mozafar> the desktop has become emty and black! no background. Right click does not work :(
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> mozafar: Does hitting alt + f2 show krunner?
<mozafar> yes
<mozafar> lordievader: any command should i execute there?
<lordievader> mozafar: killall plasmashell; nohup plasmashell&
<mozafar> ok
<mozafar> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12292780/
<mozafar> gives some errors
<mozafar> and there's no panel yet
<lordievader> Running that command shouldn't give any output. What did you enter?
<mozafar> lordievader: it's contents of nohup.out
<lordievader> Ah, that explains.
<lordievader> Hmm, perhaps: kwin_x11 --replace
<lordievader> ?
<mozafar> let me check
<mozafar> lordievader: no difference
<lordievader> Hmm, I get the feeling plasmashell fails to start properly.
<mozafar> lordievader: does removing ~/.kde restores everything to default ?
<lordievader> mozafar: No, plasma5 puts its config in ~/.config. But it is a better idea to create a new user if you want to test if a fresh config helps.
<mozafar> ok I do that.
<mozafar> lordievader: how can I logout from command line?
<lordievader> alt + f2 -> logout
<mozafar> lordievader:fyi, no command works in alt + f2. just working on konsole.
<lordievader> mozafar: Does krunner show up?
<mozafar> lordievader: you mean that bar with a text box on top of screen, ok?
<lordievader> Yes.
<mozafar> yes it comes up
<mozafar> but no action after entering any command
<lordievader> Hmmm, this might be related to the problem...
<lordievader> Anyhow you can take the ugly way out: sudo systemctl restart sddm
<misterno> whats happening
<mozafar2> lordievader: I have panel in new user.
<mozafar2> but plz tell me how reset all kde settings in main user
<mozafar2> I have plenty of programs there.
<lordievader> mozafar2: I'd rename the kwin and plasmashell configuration files and see if that fixes things.
<mozafar2> where are these files?
<lordievader> ~/.config/{plasmashell,kwin}rc
<mozafar2> ok
<SouL__> Guys, I cannot find the plasmoid where you can place an image in it. Do you know it's name?
<krise> hi, im tryng to watch online tv but video wont load. Do i need some jw player plugin or what might be the problem.Works on windows
<lisacvuk_> HIi!
<KSX> hello, how can i fix screen tearing in 5.2.2 ?
<KSX> *plasma 5.2.2
<soee> KSX: hi, go to System Settings -> Display & Monitor  and check option: Disable compositor for fullscreen windows
<soee> in the same (Compositor) section select: Full screen repaints option for vsync
<soee> KSX: you are on Vivid ?
<KSX> soee: 15.04
<soee> KSX: and you are on Plasma 5.2.2 ?
<KSX> yes
<soee> KSX: please add backports ppa so you will get upgrade to Plasma 5.3.2: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=vivid
<KSX> "enable compositor on startup" , is that it?
<soee> KSX: no, at the bottom there ic another checkbox
<KSX> ok
<soee> to disable compositor for fullscreen apps
<soee> the label is probably Expert:
<KSX> "suspend compositor for full screan windows" ?
<soee> yes
<KSX> ok
<soee> and from the dropdown Tearing prevent or something liek that
<soee> select Fullscreen repaints
<KSX> no more screen tearing, thanks
<soee> KSX: upgrade Plasma also
<KSX> ok
<soee> it fixes a lot of bugs
<KSX> ok, i was also having issues with youtube videos, maybe when i update to plasma 5.3.2 i wont be having this issue
<soee> what issues exactly?
<KSX> the videos werent playing
<soee> KSX: what webbrowser are you using ?
<KSX> firefox
<soee> do you have flash player installed ?
<KSX> i dont know
<soee> KSX: see i you have installed: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<KSX> is it like xfce-goodies ?
<soee> it installs non-free stuff
<soee> liek windows fonts, flash player etc.
<KSX> ok, thanks for telling me
<soee> for Chrome/Chromium you want also install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<KSX> "sudo apt-get-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" it says that command wasnt found
<KSX> ohh, its add not apt
<soee> sudo apt-add-repository
<KSX> ok, the repo is added
<soee> now: sudo apt update
<soee> than: sudo apt full-upgrade
<Unit193> soee: adobe-flashplugin contains it as well.
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 1:20150716.1-0vivid1 (partner), package size 9191 kB, installed size 31249 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<soee> ah probably :) i'm on Chroimum so i'm using pepper
<Unit193> That contains pepper.
<KSX> it will take a while to upgrade
<KSX> btw, is there an audio balance slider in kubuntu?
<SouL__> Guys, I cannot find the plasmoid where you can place an image in it. Do you know it's name?
<soee> SouL__: in Plasma 5 - it wasnt ported yet i think?
<soee> KSX: audio ballance ? like on each speaker ?
<KSX> soee: yes
<SouL__> Ahh soee, so that's why I can't find it
<soee> KSX: try kmix settings, you can also install pavucontrol
<KSX> everytime i plug in my headphones the sound is weird so i have to move the balance slider to one side
<KSX> soee: ok, thx
<BluesKaj> hiya folks
<Roey> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Roey
<cduron> good morning
<cduron> just installed Kubuntu on my MBP mid 2010 (7,1) and it seems like the scroll setting on the track pad are way to sensitive. Any solutions to slow them down?
<soee> try to configure it in System Settings -> Input Devices
<Ixbidie_> hey, i just installed Kubuntu 15.04 on an Acer 3820TG and have MUCH trouble when starting kde applications. Everytime i start systemproperties or even just call xbacklight in commandline the screen goes completly black for aprox 6s and then the app started like nothing happend and everything is back to normal
<cduron> I did but it doesnt seem to work... I can try again. today is a new day
<Ixbidie_> i would try to figure it all out but i have no idea where to start and kwin and wayland don't seem to provide any log files. i looked at xservers log files but there is nothing.
<BluesKaj> Ixbidie_, check the /var/log/syslog
<Ixbidie_> BluesKaj: i did, just pasted the output to pastebin: http://pastebin.com/ngnhpw6h
<Ixbidie_> BluesKaj: The first 3 lines aren't part of the problem ... when testing with other apps it's the stuff below which keeps coming
<BluesKaj> Ixbidie_, is this a hybrid 2 gpu system with intel and and nvidia gpus, like optimus, because I see the switcheroo at work in the log
<Ixbidie_> it's Intel and ATI
<Ixbidie_> but this keeps happening even after i disabled the dedicated card with echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Ixbidie_> is there the possibility to switch off switcheroo completly? (there is no need for the 2nd graphics card)
<Ixbidie_> BluesKaj: forgot to mention you, ping
<soee> Ixbidie_: did you installed Plasma 5.3.2 from backports ?
<BluesKaj> yes there must be a method , but I'm not real familiar with switcheroo, Ixbidie_
<Ixbidie_> soee: i didn't installed anything. fresh install of kubuntu 15.04 from official sources (http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/)
<soee> Ixbidie_: please add bacports ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=vivid
<soee> and upgrade your system
<Ixbidie_> BluesKaj: soee: found it .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/613602/ubuntu-15-04-freezes-for-a-second-every-6-10-seconds-pci-radeon-related-message
<BluesKaj> Ixbidie_, good then follow soee's suggestion there and add the backports ppa
<Ixbidie_> BluesKaj: soee: thanks in advance, i'll give it a shot. Have a great day :)
<soee> you to
<BluesKaj> Ixbidie_, it should upgrade and make your system more stable, good luck :-)
<Ixbidie_> soee: BluesKaj: using the backports didn't help a bit :/
<BluesKaj> did you get an upgrade?
<Smilex> An application can't connect to SSH on localhost. Is it because an ssh agent isn't running on kubuntu by default?
<BluesKaj> Smilex, did you install openssh-server on the local machine?
<Smilex> BluesKaj: no
<Smilex> installing now
<BluesKaj> well then ssh won't connet from another machine to local host
<BluesKaj> ok
<Smilex> BluesKaj: Do I need to start the server?
<Smilex> Btw, this is for an application running on my machine that tries to connect to localhost
<svend-ev> Good morning
<KSX> good evening
<cduron> test
<cduron> anyone out there
<cduron> having trouble installing pipeline
<cduron> in terminal in keep getting held up at the user agreement page... i push enter but nothing happens
<cduron> thoughts?
<przemek> lk
<przemek> ?
<Web_Monster> Hi!
<BluesKaj> hi Web_Monster
<Web_Monster> Kubuntu 15.04 can installing Acer Aspire5742G?
<Web_Monster> Sorry. Bad English :(
<BluesKaj> Web_Monster, should install fine on acer pcs...had an acer laptop that ran linux for many yrs
<Web_Monster> Me too. But i don't install before Kubuntu. I install Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Web_Monster, try both on live cd/usb to see which you like best
<Web_Monster> I install Kubuntu before one time but only black screen meet me
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu.org/ or  http://www.ubuntu.com/
<stef81> ciao
<KNRO> so what's the different between "Utilities" and "System" in Kubuntu menu?
<ShalokShalom> i ask myself that as well :P
<KNRO> ShalokShalom: It's thing the whole menu is overdue for a change
<ShalokShalom> yep
<KNRO> ShalokShalom: Like, why do I go to "Computer" and gets a list of places? and "Run Command"... how about some information on MY computer?
<ShalokShalom> you mean the default menu, i guess ?
<KNRO> yeah, the deafult menu should make sense, it sucks now.
<ShalokShalom> while this is just a question about the config, you can edit this
<KNRO> I know.. I am talking about "default" settings, they suck and need to be changed.
<KNRO> Who has control over this? Mr. Riddel?
<BluesKaj> KNRO, that would be the KDE/Plasma devels. JR is with blue systems which supports Kubuntu and Netrunner
<KNRO> BluesKaj: So this is the default from KDE?
<KNRO> BluesKaj: Even if it is the default, Kubuntu should make it look better. It's not there is a mandate specifying KDE should not be altered in any way while in Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> not sure whether it's the default, but I was giving info on JR's position in the mix
<BluesKaj> KNRO, there used to be a long string command that would give us pure KDE a few releases ago,buit that no longer exists so perhaps there are some mods to KDE before they're loaded upstream
<KNRO> BluesKaj: I will check in KDE forums
<lordievader> KNRO: Kubuntu wants to provide a vanilla KDE experience. So if you want things to change you need to take it up to KDE itself.
<KSX> hello, everytime i log into my system, the wallpaper is gone and the screen is black, how can i fix this?
<KSX> anyone here?
<soee_> hard to say .. only wallpaper is missing ?
<KSX> yes, the wallpaper is black everytime i log in
<soee_> and even efault wallpaper doesn't work ?
<KSX> i have to go to options and set the wallpaper everytime
<KSX> not sure about the default wallpaper
<KSX> here is screenshot of my desktop: http://imgur.com/sXgZNxI
<KSX> so?
<soee_> i'm not sure, maybe some problems with storing settings
<KSX> storing settings?
<xxx_> s.a
<soee_> KSX: well yes that what comes to my mind. Either setting with your wallpaper is not saved or there are some permissions to access this wallpaper. Where do you store it ?
<KSX> soee_, the wallpaper is stored in the pictures folder
<soee_> KSX: what if you use defautl wallpaper ?
<soee_> is it gone after relogin/reboot ?
<KSX> i will try with the defult wallpaper
<KSX> wait a sec
<KSX> soee, i dont have this problem with default wallpaper but when i restarted kubuntu, it said that plasma crashed and when i booted the system, dolphin file manager was open.... weird
<soee_> why weird? if you have configuration to store session and restore it after reboot/relogin
<soee_> than apps that were running before will be opened
<KSX> ahh, ok
<soee_> check what permission this wallpaper has
<KSX> soee_, rw-rw-r
<soee_> it is owned by your user and group
<soee_> ?
<KSX> owner: rw , owning group: rw, others: r
<soee_> no no what group and user is has rights to it :)
<KSX> user: ks7447x, group: ks7447x (me)
<soee_> ok looks good than, try to move this wallpaper to different wolder
<soee_> and than set it as desktop wallpaper
<KSX> i tried that, i moved it to downloads
<soee_> with the same result ?
<KSX> yep
<soee_> what format whis image has ?
<KSX>  .jpg
<soee_> whould work than :) did you tried different image ?
<soee_> different custom wallpaper
<KSX> nope
<KSX> should i try?
<soee_> why not :)
<KSX> ok then...
<KSX> i tried diffrent wallpaper and i didnt had that issue
<soee_> maybe the file is corrupted or something, i have no idea :D
<KSX> i had this wallpaper when i was using elementary os and i didnt had this problem
<KSX> btw, when i start my system, it says "starting version 219", what does that mean?
<soee_> this is systemd message
<soee_> it will be gone when you upgrade to Wily
<KSX> i google it and it said that it is caused by external storage device, my usb stick was plugged in......
<KSX> i will remove the stick and reboot
<KSX> anyway, thanks
<david82>  /msg NickServ identify malovcic
#kubuntu 2016-09-05
<momoe> Good evening all, I know it's not a kubuntu related question, but I'm having an issue with mpv media player if someone can spare a few moments to look over my .conf file?
<momoe> Taken from the mpv.io github, I've modified the input.conf file and placed it in ~/.conf/mpv/ directory in an attempt to modify the mousewheel to adjust the volume instead of seek, here are my notes http://pastebin.com/8xCGhukp
<user|55692> im on http://www.kubuntu.org/support/ now
<user|55692> where do i find info on how to put iso on usb stick?
<user|55692> link pls. i cant find this info
<user|55692> well?
<user|55692> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<user|55692> has no install guide
<momoe> @user|55692 there are some answers on ask.ubuntu.com, I think I have one saved *shuffles around*
<momoe> http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<thenwkg> Hello everyone, i am runing the latest 16.04 Kubuntu, and i seem to have some random hangs and crashes with random apps.
<kg_> Hello
<caliculk> What allows the Plasma desktop to verify the password of a user? Right now, I tried enabling auto-login in the System Settings rebooted, and immediately afterword I was unable to boot into a graphical screen. So I went into terminal and restarted the display manager. Was able to get in. Disabled auto-login, and am now unable to login on display 0 normally.
<caliculk> I can login via terminal perfectly fine, and reset my password using the root user with passwd and it still fails.
<caliculk> Sorta at a loss right now.
<zw_> ?
<JunkHunk> hello how do I achieve this: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/turn-on-numlock-ubuntu-14-04/ in kubuntu?
<hateball> JunkHunk: alt+space, search for "keyboard", enable the option
<JunkHunk> alt+space nothing happens
<hateball> JunkHunk: alt+f2 then
<hateball> alt+space should be default to fire up krunner on new installs
<hateball> I just assume everyone uses that binding instead of alt+f2
<JunkHunk> cool found it
<JunkHunk> under input devices
<JunkHunk> keyboard
<JunkHunk> alt+f2 for system preferences?
<JunkHunk> it just opens a search box
<JunkHunk> for me
<clivejo-bearlin> yes, just type keyboard into the search box
<clivejo-bearlin> the search tool is called krunner
<hateball> JunkHunk: I dont know where anything is if I am to guide you through "click here, click there", so it's just easier to search in krunner
<JunkHunk> thanks
<user|7339> hello where can I find startup applications in kubuntu
<user|7339> ?
<hateball> such patience
<JunkHunk> hello where do I set startup applications?
<Smurphy> JunkHunk: In the start bar, type startup
<mparillo> system settings > Startup and Shutdown
<mparillo> Ahh Smurphy's way is probably faster.
<hateball> For me, "startup" does not match anything on 16.04. "automatic" however does
<Smurphy> If not - system settings, autostart
<Smurphy> Probably linked to locale. Using C as locale here.
<JunkHunk> I found services manager...but I cannot find where conky is set to run at startup...
<JunkHunk> got it
<JunkHunk> thanks
<JunkHunk> hello I used to have wallch installed on ubuntu..and that program allows you to set satelite pictures of the earth updated each 30'...I am willing to get this on one kubuntu desktop activity...but I don't know how
<JunkHunk> has anyone already done this?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest_84753> allah is doing
<Guest_84753> sun is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> moon is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> stars are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> planets are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> galaxies are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> oceans are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> mountains are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> trees are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> mom is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> dad is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> boss is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> job is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> dollar is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> degree is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> medicine is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> customers are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<Guest_84753> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<Guest_84753> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<soee_> please kick this moron admin
<Guest_84753> light is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> fan is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> businessess are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> america is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<Guest_84753> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<Guest_84753> rulers are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> governments are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> sleep is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> hunger is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> food does not take away the hunger allah takes awat the hunger
<Guest_84753> water does not take away the thirst allah takes away the thirst
<Guest_84753> seeing is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84753> hearing is not doing allah is doing
<soee_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) yofel, ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, valorie, shadeslayer, rww, Unit193
<soee_> thank you Tm_T
<clivejo-bearlin> and thanks soee_
<BluesKaj> heh, just noticed, some kind of translator bot
<tech111> hello :)
<soee_> hiho tech111
<tech111> I'm new here
<tech111> what u guys talk about here
<soee_> tech111: this is a support channel, if you have any question about kubuntu or problems you can ask here
<soee_> if you ae interested with free talk, join #kubuntu-offtopic
<soee_> you can also join telegram groups
<tech111> send me the link please :)
<BluesKaj> tech111, you can just click on the # above to join
<BluesKaj> telegram is apita IMO
<tech111> @BluesKaj the community channel?
<momoe> Hello, I just got a weird notifcation in Kubutnu. "Bell in session Profile #1"
<momoe> Can someone translate that notice please?
<Guest58205> hello
<Guest58205> im trying to install kubuntu
<Guest58205> but it crash when it tries to install grub at the end.
<Guest58205> :(
<Guest58205> what to do?
<Guest58205> hello?
<Guest58205> http://www.bildedump.no/pics/ef54d5ad5b41eaeefa45685054aec7a1.png
<Guest58205> where do i put my boot loader?
<Guest58205> it sais  sda. but i have no sda in the list
<Guest58205> i need help guys
<Guest58205> seriously.  where is the support in this channel?
<SporkWitch> Guest36787: bootloader goes on the drive that your computer boots from
#kubuntu 2016-09-06
<nuxil> #join #ubuntu
<thenwkg> Anyone expirienced random hangs and crashes on KDE when runing a custom theme ( i am runing Arc Dark ) ?
<momoe> Has KDE Connect been backported to 16.04 yet?
<momoe> v1.0 I mean
<solifugus> kubuntu has been having lots of really long pauses in responsiveness... any way to diagnose and fix?
<solifugus> It's regardless of program or even the start menu..
<pragomer_1> can I get unity's / gnome's / windows10's behaviour of opened program windows in KDE/Kubuntu? I mean not a window list but e.g. a dotted program launcher, you know what I mean?
<hateball> !screenshot | pragomer_1
<ubottu> pragomer_1: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<pragomer_1> for example http://imgur.com/a/pO8sL  chrome and terminal are opened..
<pragomer_1> I have no further window list.. this also changed in windows from xp/vista to seven I think
<pragomer_1> in kde I have window list (that takes space in panel)
<pragomer_1> you see, this is my kde : http://imgur.com/a/tLLVt
<pragomer_1> and I dont want the window list
<hateball> well you can always remove the task manager plasmoid from your panel
<hateball> perhaps I am not understanding what you are looking achieve
<pragomer_1> yes.. but then I have no control about what is opened or not
<pragomer_1> looking for launcher/openedprograms like in windows 7 / windows 10
<pragomer_1> thats it
<pragomer_1> because when having opened more than 10 windows the windows list on panel get very... mm... unadvantaged
<hateball> pragomer_1: well you can change the grouping options
<hateball> as well as showing only minimized programs
<pragomer_1> yes thats right.. but I find windows and the other DE's (gnome/unity) also OsX solve that better
<hateball> I dont use windows so I cant compare
<SporkWitch> hateball: it's icon-only in win7 and later
<hateball> that sounds pretty terrible
<SporkWitch> eh, it works well when the icons are distinct and you know them.  It's mostly nice for launchers, since the launcher button itself becomes that window's button on the taskbar (as opposed to the somewhat buggy behaviour in kde5, where the launcher button is hidden and everything shifts over, giving a normal taskbar entry for the application in question)
<hateball> hmmm
<SporkWitch> (i say buggy, as i've had a few occasions recently where the area with the launchers, instead of shrinking, expands, and you have to kill and restart plasmashell to get things behaving again)
<hateball> guess I just dont have that workflow then
 * hateball uses hotkeys and krunner exclusively
<SporkWitch> (then again, plasmashell in general seems pretty unstable lately, regularly locking up and requiring me to kill it and restart it)
<hateball> are you using 16.04 without kubuntu backports ppa?
<SporkWitch> 16.04 WITH the backports
<hateball> :|
<hateball> Well, let's hope for 16.10.
<pragomer_1> yes. this is the right word for it: icon-only-taskbar.. I know there used to be a plugin..
<SporkWitch> it's been nothing but hell since 16.04, but steam and a few others don't seem to behave well on 14.04 anymore, so i couldn't even revert :(
<SporkWitch> it looks like the driver wizard (for finding GPU drivers) is finally fixed though lol
<hateball> well, if you're playing games you most likely use the nvidia ppa anyhow
<SporkWitch> as far as 16.10, i haven't run a non-LTS since 8, and as unstable and buggy as 16.04 has been, i don't even want to see 16.10
<SporkWitch> what i'm seeing i most of the bug reports and mailing lists is that most of these problems have been around since 15.04 or 15.10, too
<SporkWitch> so it's not like they're new or weren't known
<SporkWitch> (and some of my bigger gripes are DELIBERATE, like the crippling of region/locale settings and virtual desktops)
<SporkWitch> in any case, as far as the icon-only taskbar thing windows does, it's nice for consistency.  You've got a launcher button in a specific spot, that is ALWAYS where you click for that application, whether it's running or not.  Whatever else you start up or that opens, those programs you set launchers for are always where you originally put them.  They're also pretty necessary, considering how
<SporkWitch> horrible their start menu is now; it's better than the start screen, but not by much, you've got a tonne of wasted space, can't have "favourites" anymore, and instead have to have these ENORMOUS tiles for shortcuts.  You also can't create custom folders (or if you can, it's buried well), so the "all programs" menu is a nightmare too.
<SporkWitch> basically, MSFT is continuing their determined efforts to drive people away from Windows :)
<lordievader> Good morning/
<SporkWitch> prove it
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @sporkwitch -- you know you can right-click on the launcher icon for various alternatives?
<SporkWitch> IrcsomeBot: prepending symbols to names breaks highlights.  Yes I knew that.  No you can't in windows, which was what was being referenced at the time.
<yossarianuk> hi - how do I get my wlan connection to take priority over my ethernet (bridged connection) ?
<yossarianuk> I have setup my bridge (br0) using nmtui as the normal gui (network-manager qt?) didn't work when altering connections when 16.04 first came out - I have configured my wlan using normal network-manager
<yossarianuk> in fact the gui cannot see my bridge at all (I can see it with nmtui, etc)
<yossarianuk> if I do a 'ip route' I see my bridge has the metric value=425, and my wlan metric value=600
<yossarianuk> how can I change so that wlan has a lower metric value ?
<yossarianuk> I can't use /etc/network/interfaces as then I will lose network manager on the interface
<yossarianuk> i.e - my question is - using network maanger how can I change the metric value of an interface (so that wlan takes priority over br0)
<nuxil> hello
<nuxil> anyone around?
<yossarianuk> about 260 (ish) people
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Nothing about the metrics when editing the bridge slave connection with nmcli?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Probably the bridge port priority.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: nmcli worked - I used 'nmcli connection modify uuid [UUID] ipv4.route-metric 400, I needed to restart network-manager after - and that is now working
<nuxil> my dvd rom isnt working in linux... how can i fix it? it will not read dvd's at all. in windoes it did work fine.
<nuxil> i tried installing all this libdvd stuff. but for no good
<nuxil> can anyone help me with grub ?
<nuxil> i just noticed that grub didnt include windoes in the menu,, so now i cant boot back to windoes.
<Smurphy> Hmmm. Any knows why the direction keys don't work in kmail anymore ? In the mail-list ?
<nuxil> *windows
<Smurphy> nuxil: It usually adds it.
<nuxil> Smurphy: it didnt
<hateball> nuxil: can you run "sudo update-grub" manually and see if it can find it?
<hateball> nuxil: did you get a kernel upgrade when this happened?
<nuxil> hateball: it didnt find it. no.. it became like this after i installed kubuntu last night.
<hateball> nuxil: so the machine only had a windows install previously, no dual boot?
<nuxil> i had ubuntu too before.
<nuxil> and it worked then
<nuxil> my windows is on a set of raid disks. raid0
<nuxil> dont know if thats the issue
<hateball> nuxil: think you'll need to detail your setup a bit more so we dont have to guess
<hateball> nuxil: what does "sudo fdisk -l" say?
<nuxil> hateball: ok.. what you do need to know ?
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> nuxil: can you see the ntfs partition from within *ubuntu ?
<hateball> if this is windows 10, I recall there being some issue with it using some... low power mode instead of truly shutting down
<Smurphy> if it is in raid0, I doubt it. Probably using some weird crap Windows raid stuff.
<hateball> suppose that might prevent grub OS-probing working properly
<nuxil> hateball: https://paste.kde.org/phyez6mfl
<nuxil> but why did it work before ?
<nuxil> with ubuntu
<nuxil> Smurphy: i can see all windows disks in kde
<Smurphy> Even in Raid0 ???
<nuxil> yea
<hateball> if it's hardware raid that's OS independent
<nuxil> the raid is setup in the bios
<hateball> nuxil: did you tr running "sudo upgrade-grub" yet?
<nuxil> hateball: yea i did
<nuxil> hateball: didnt see any new things added
<hateball> nuxil: you checked /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<Smurphy> nuxil: You have a dedicated Raid_Card, or is it a mainboard feature ? In that it is probably a fake-raid, which is crap.
<nuxil> Smurphy: its no fake. its rog motherboard.
<hateball> there's obviously nothing wrong with the raid since the devices are visible
<nuxil> hateball: yea i took a look in it.
<nuxil> but that config is weird
<nuxil> dont understand it
<hateball> nuxil: mind pasting it?
<nuxil> https://paste.kde.org/p3yzvk78l
<nuxil> i never remembered grub configs beeing like this. i remember they used to be simple.
<hateball> nuxil: well you have  abunch of scripts in /etc/grub.d/ that determine what gets put in grub.cfg
<hateball> thats why it looks messy
<Smurphy> nuxil: You boot using UEFI or BIOS ?
<nuxil> Smurphy: bios
<hateball> as you can see you have 30_os-prober which is supposed to find other OS and dump there
<Smurphy> Windows 10 allows you to boot through BIOS ???
<hateball> I thought windows 10 was EFI only
<Smurphy> Just type in: efibootmgr
<Smurphy> and let us know what the listing looks like.
<nuxil> this mobo dosent have efi
<nuxil> its bios.
<hateball> so it's win7 then?
<nuxil> no. its windoes 10
<nuxil> efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<Smurphy> ok.
<hateball> oh well, dualboots is not really my area. certainly not windows 10
<Smurphy> I had tripple boot on Mac's back in time.
<nuxil> :\
<Smurphy> IMHO, it doesn't find the boot-flag in the Windows partitions.
<nuxil> i dont know what to do.
<nuxil> :(
<Smurphy> delete windows. You don't need it.
<Smurphy> No one needs windows.
<nuxil> but i do.
<hateball> that's not very helpful advice
<hateball> nuxil: suppose you could open partition manager and make sure the windows partition is marked as bootable, like Smurphy says
<hateball> but I am not sure grub cares about that
<hateball> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Smurphy> Boot flag is set. /dev/sdc1  *            63 1023999164 1023999102 488,3G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<Smurphy> I suppose it's the Raid that it does not like.
<nuxil> hm
<nuxil> so how do i change that to example sda ?
<Alex_Kubuntu> hi everone, I just install kubuntu 16.04 and I'm looking for few things that I cannot find anymore, the bonjour protocol managed by telepathy for example, there is a way to inslatt it ?
<hateball> nuxil: isnt sdc your windows drive?
<nuxil> nop
<nuxil> wait
<nuxil> umm.. i dont know.. the 2 disks in raid0 thats on windows suppose to be 250gb.
<nuxil> so i guess its sda
<nuxil> sda & sdb
<hateball> well it's weird that you have no sda then
<nuxil> there is a boot flag set on sda1 and on sdc1
<nuxil> i guess its using the sdc one
<hateball> guess you could try livebooting something like supergrubdisk and see if that picks everything up
<hateball> or perhaps ask in #ubuntu since it's not kde/plasma specific, might be more people that know about dualbooting there
<nuxil> :( what a mess this grub thingy is.
<nuxil> oh well
<nuxil> thanks for your help anyway
<nuxil> i need to go away from this pc before i start hitting it.
<nuxil> this grub thing in ubuntu is just just bs and spaghetti coding. . files all over the place. in /boot/grub/ in /etc/grub.d in /etc/default/grub
<nuxil> im sure there are more places i havent found yet.
<Smurphy> raid0 is stripped raid. means you have only have the information on one disk. You need to mount the raid - and that will probably show up in /degv/md? - that grub will recognize.
<Smurphy> Right now - all it sees is broken crap.
<nuxil> Smurphy: my disks gets loaded fine.
<nuxil> i have no problem mounting my windoes disk(s)
<nuxil> *windows
<Smurphy> nuxil: post the output of "dmesg" please. Then we'll see if they get posted fine.
<nuxil> its just this grub thing thats messed up
<Smurphy> Currently, we see NTPFS on sdc and sda
<nuxil> dmesg is a mile long
<nuxil> it didnt get all in the console
<hateball> nuxil: /var/log/dmesg
<nuxil> woot'
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> could swear it used to log there
<hateball> perhaps that is gone with systemd
<nuxil> cat /var/log/dmesg
<nuxil> (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<hateball> nuxil: just "dmesg > /tmp/dmesg.txt"
<hateball> if you want to save it as a file for uploading
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> ChalkPE was added by: ChalkPE
<momoe> Hi all, I have a Logitech keyboard with a media player button. I was wondering if there's a way to assign the button to open up my music player somehow?
<SporkWitch> momoe: https://askubuntu.com/questions/90567/quickly-launch-any-app-in-kde-with-a-shortcut GIYF
<momoe> @SporkWitch, ty I was looking for just that thing
<SporkWitch> strange question, and having trouble figuring out a search string.  Somehow one of my machines using KDE got some nasty gnome crap on it, and even after removing everything I safely can without breaking dependencies on other stuff, firefox is now using some absolutely horrific, apparently gnome, file manager when selecting files for upload or where to save on download.  Where would i force it to use dolphin?
<momoe> @SporkWitch, ty again, I think I got it working. The media key triggers Clemetine, but doesn't focus the window to the front.
<acheronuk> SporkWitch: Firefox is GTK, so it will use a GTK file picker by default. That is normally, unless you  install a 3rd party patched version of Firefox
<SporkWitch> acheronuk: normally it's used something other than whatever it's using on the one machine.  There's no difference between the two machines that i can tell other than one or two gnome deps that nvidia's blob wants
<SporkWitch> then again, the other computer is doing it now too, so maybe it's something that got changed? Dunno, all i know is it's horrifically bad.
<acheronuk> What kubuntu version are you on?
<SporkWitch> 16.04 with kde backports
<acheronuk> Should not have been any changes there to cause it. May try checking what gtk theme you have set in systemsettings
<Dragnslcr> I've never gotten Firefox to use a decent file chooser
<Dragnslcr> If there is a way to do it, I'd love to hear about it
<SporkWitch> Dragnslcr: it always used to for me...
<SporkWitch> this is something i've just started seeing in the past week or so
<SporkWitch> and the change was punch-to-the-face obvious, because the horrific manager it uses now defaults to icons that make directories indistinguishable from other files, and puts them in alphabetically with the rest of the files, so have fun navigating!
<SporkWitch> acheronuk: breeze, same as it's been since i installed on this machine a couple months ago
<SporkWitch> ah, i think i may have figured it out.  I think it's grabbing firefox-gtk whereas before i was probably getting firefox-qt by default...  at least that's what some bug posts from '05 seem to indicate
<SporkWitch> nm, no such packages exist...
<acheronuk> there are patched versions of Firefox, to integrate KDE file picker etc, but not for kubuntu
<SporkWitch> the question is what changed?
<SporkWitch> i've been running kubuntu LTS releases since 8, and this is something that's only cropped up in the past week
<nuxil> So.. after 2 days of messing around with linux/kubuntu. i regret wasting my time on this and i boiled it down to 8 main reason why linux suck compared to windows.
<nuxil> 1 Lack of proper graphical tools, gimp is ok. but far from as good as PS etc.
<nuxil> 2 Lack of proper 3d tools. cinema4d, 3dmax, autodesk etc.
<nuxil> 3 Lack of proper audio tools.
<nuxil> 4 Lack of proper video tools.
<nuxil> 5 Lack of software in general.
<nuxil> sorry
<nuxil> mainly 1 reason to use it.. good looking desktop.
 * SporkWitch yawns
<nuxil> im unsure what to do with this linux installation.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Buy windows and install that
<nuxil> i got windows10
<nuxil> and it was free
<nuxil> :p
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Your idea of free is totally different to mine
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> You mean free as in no money passed hands
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> But you actually pay for it in the sales price and by the personal information you let Microsoft gather about you
<dax> what does "sales price" mean here
<SporkWitch> @CliffordTheBigRedDog don't forget that win10 is basically one giant rootkit, thanks to the unstoppable updates.
<nuxil> ? and each time you use google ?
<SporkWitch> dax: presumably he means a pre-built computer.
<nuxil> everyone is collecting personal info these days
<SporkWitch> nuxil: Google gives the government what they're forced to; MSFT volunteers whatever they think will give them an edge in maintaining those lucrative contracts.
<SporkWitch> but yes, at the end of the day, it is a matter of WHO you want to have info about you, not if, at least to a large degree
<nuxil> SporkWitch: google listens to your searches and feed you ads based on your searches.
<nuxil> and more. they even store voice
<nuxil> if you use andoide and chrome-.
<SporkWitch> i assume you mean voice searches, and voice comms on hangouts (possibly google voice).  Doing that on normal phone calls would be a slightly huge legal issue, and while they could probably argue "it was in the TOS they agreed to," it's unlikely it would hold up in court any more than Verizon doing the same, especially with regard to government requests for information.  The precedent that "my
<nuxil> ye i mean voice searches.
<SporkWitch> phone calls are private" is very well established, even to the point of absurdity (e.g. cordless phones were afforded the protections of a wired phone, even though technically it was an unsecured radio broadcast, subject to existing laws that say that's public and freely listen-able)
<nuxil> if its leagle or not. it another topic in itself. and depends on the law in the contry. uk may not have the same rules as albania etc.
<SporkWitch> nuxil: then yes, yes they do.  They then tokenize it, look for key categories, and serve ads accordingly.  They don't care about the minutiae of your life, they care about how they can tokenize it and serve ads relevant to it.
<nuxil> basically the same as what m$ does.
<SporkWitch> more importantly, unlike others, google does not provide the information they have on you to anyone, at all, unless there's a court order.
<SporkWitch> MSFT will volunteer it happily
<SporkWitch> facebook sells it outright
<nuxil> and i dont care about it.  im immune to ads. i never bought a single thing on internet from pressing a ad
<SporkWitch> most people haven't; nonetheless, the point is that you're not making a valid comparison
<SporkWitch> MSFT having info is not the same as google having it.  Their practices are very different, their intentions are very different, their incentives are very different, and their track records are very different.
<SporkWitch> that's like saying "well you trust Mormon Joe with your wallet, why not Hobo Jack?"
<nuxil> their root goal is the same. domminate
<nuxil> and i dont care. as long as their product works fine.
<SporkWitch> sure, but you aren't google's customer, you're their product.  The incentives work out in such a way that your happiness is a priority.  if google pulls a MSFT they'll lost users, thus their product, and thus ad revenue from their actual customers.
<SporkWitch> you are microsoft's customer; your interests are not theirs, forcing you to keep using them is.  Google can't force you to keep using their stuff, they have to make you WANT to.
<nuxil> no one is forcing me to use google. i use it simply because i find it to be the best online search engine.  and it isnt microsoft that is forcing me to continue to use them. its all the other software companies.  as long as they only ship exe's i have little choice but to use M$ as long ther is no substitution in linux
<SporkWitch> yes, MSFT has done a very good job of helping make that seem like it's the case.
<SporkWitch> you'll find that very few things don't have either a perfectly viable alternative, or work fine themselves, on linux.  The main issue is that most people don't like change (which is why it always cracks me up how much MSFT does change, but then it's mostly only things that people that have a clue would notice, usually)
<nuxil> no one likes changes. atleast not when they feel its for the worse.  but when you come from an enviorment where you have tonz of proffectional apps, cad apps, 3d apps so on.. what are you going to do in linux to get the job done ?  i mean.. if all i needed to do was to setup a apache server then yea. linux seems like a good choice.
<nuxil> but as a workstation is seems to have a huge step to take.
<nuxil> more proffesional software companies need to ship binarys or packages. same with games. more games are needed. this is the sure way to get young users to linux.  kid like games.  if you get people using it from an early stage more tools will be created in the end.
<nuxil> anyway. i think i'll stick to my windows as long as the few things i can do in linux is to surf the web and chat on irc :p
<SporkWitch> about the only thing that's still lacking on linux is autocad
<SporkWitch> (and to an ever lessening degree, games)
<SporkWitch> but by all means, stick to windows; no one here will try to force you to do otherwise.  We're just sick of hearing why linux sucks.  The points raised typically haven't been true in years, if they ever were in the first place, and there's nothing you can bring up that we haven't heard a million times before.  There's nothing to be gained, and no one cares.  Coming into a linux channel to tell us
<SporkWitch> why linux sucks is about as textbook a troll as you can be.
<ivan_> hello! I am having this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/820295/kubuntu-16-04-gui-not-working-goes-straight-to-terminal-login but sddm is already at latest version
<nuxil> SporkWitch: haha don't be offended. i atleast gave it a couple of days run. it been years since i last used it. want to see if anything had changed.
<ivan_> and everytime I close session it goes to tty1
<SporkWitch> again, we really don't care.  We've seen the claims a million times, they've been wrong for years (or forever, depending), and we know you have no intention of adjusting.  You just want to complain or troll.  Either way, it's not productive.
<nuxil> SporkWitch: so no.. not much has changed in the couple of years since i last time i tried it. new fancy kde, used to be kde3.  same stuff else some new cool stuff. but still feel my 8 point list is valid.
<SporkWitch> you're welcome to continue believing that; it doesn't make it so.
<SporkWitch> again, no one really cares about your parroting fallacies from over a decade ago.  move along.
<SporkWitch> it's really easy to tell people that have a clue, because there ARE legitimate issues to point to, yet you and your ilk never do.  Want some legitimate complaints about linux?  Idle around, and look at what people like me complain about.  It'll at least help you troll better, since then you'll be able to parrot legitimate issues, rather than decade-old falsehoods.
<SporkWitch> ivan_: do you get the same results with nosplash and/or nomodeset ?
<SporkWitch> ivan_: also, like the person in your link, did you do an upgrade from 14 to 16, or a clean install?
<nuxil> SporkWitch:  so.. what has really changed in the last 5 years+?  exept the "internal progress" newer kernel, DE etc as you would happend in any OS developmentt ? i dont see alot more of software compaines shiping binarys, '
<SporkWitch> again, i'm not interested in deprogramming you, i'm only interest in you sodding off with your decade-old non-complaints.
<SporkWitch> come back when you have an actual interest and a real question.
<nuxil> haha deprogramm me .. no need. i have eyes and can see..
<nuxil> its just same stuff different wrapping
<SporkWitch> of course you can, now please go back to seeing your windows logo until you have a legitimate interest and an actual question
<SporkWitch> sure it is, that's why you're parroting things that weren't true a decade ago; again, we've seen it before, we're not buying.
<nuxil> no. i get it. your a hard core linux fan.
<nuxil> gnu ftw
<nuxil> etc
<SporkWitch> not really
<SporkWitch> i just actually have a clue what i'm talking about, and so when i complain it's not about things that were false a decade ago, it's about things that are actually issues, and still present.
<nuxil> i dont have to try to protect windows. i know it isnt that good.  i used linux before and trying it again. im rather open minded. but seen the amount of usefull softwared there is on m$ vs linux . i have to prefere m$ regardles of their lisence.
<nuxil> eula, tos whatever
<mgolden_> SporkWitch: I don't know why you want to have this discussion, but it's better in private so as not to jam up the channel
<SporkWitch> mgolden_: i don't know why you want to talk about a non-discussion that's been over for nearly an hour, but it's better if you pipe your suggestion to /dev/null rather than dragging up dead topics about talking down trolls.
<Vacuum_> Hi
<Vacuum_> is there something similar in kubuntu ? http://www.eightforums.com/attachments/tutorials/48220d1407174562-power-options-add-remove-usb-selective-suspend-usb_selective_suspend_setting.png?s=bb4c46ef0fa2bae5046addfa93baf9c4
<Vacuum_> I have z97 Asus board and my USB hard drive gets disconnected very often. I am running kubuntu 16.0.1 LTS. Is there a way to fix this issue?
<SporkWitch> system settings -> power settings
<Vacuum_> no usb option
<SporkWitch> i see a few dozen very promising results in the obvious google search
<Vacuum_> SporkWitch:  can you share one?
<SporkWitch> i could, or you could google and return with a more specific question, such as "i did this, and here's the error"
<SporkWitch> nothing personal, it's just that if i have to google it, that means you should have googled it.  More specific questions about particular errors that you come across, on the other hand, are much easier to help with, and less applicable to a generic google search.
<Vacuum_> I do not see any interface to control usb. I have googled
<Vacuum_> a lot
<Vacuum_> If I missed anything, let me know?
<mgolden_> Vacuum_ Take a look at powertop
<mgolden_> you may need to install it with apt-get install powertop
<mgolden_> Vacuum_: I am not sure if it's available on all hardware.
<Vacuum_> mgolden_:  ok
#kubuntu 2016-09-07
<Fae|Away> away
<GreySpirit> back
<momoe> **A wild Momoe appears!!**
<momoe> Hiii all.
<momoe> Has KDE Connect v1.0 been backported onto Kubuntu 16.04 yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Its in backport-landing  last time I looked
<cynicist> Hey, does anyone know if it is possible to use the meta (windows) key in KDE the same way as in Unity/Gnome? (triggering things by itself) I remember reading that there was some limitation in QT4 preventing it, and I'm wondering if it is now possible after the transition to QT5.
<ahoneybun> I think it's more of a design concept more then a limitation
<ahoneybun> cynicist, ^
<bunjee> anyone give me directions to gettingmy HP printer to print?
<cynicist> ahoneybun, you were right. It seems that the concern was related to X, and how the global shortcut system for plasma was not aware of all key states. Apparently, it is fixed for 5.8 and ksuperkey is the recommended solution for older versions.
<cynicist> https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2016/08/modifier-only-shortcuts-available-in-plasma-5-8/
<cynicist> bunjee, what is the model of your printer?
<bunjee> All in one C7250
<bunjee> cynicist  - it's an HP all in one photosmart c7250
<cynicist> bunjee, can you run 'dpkg -l hplip' in a terminal and tell me if you see two ii's in front of 'hplip'?
<IrcsomeBot> Washington Lino was added by: Washington Lino
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user|78430> hello! I have touchscreen goodix (in win10 indetify as GDIX1001), can I use this device in (K)ubuntu 16.04?
<mado_> hey
<mado_> help
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @mado, help with what?
<ilhami> hey... if I use KDE telepathy , is it not possible to make a video call with someone using Jitsi?
<user|10245> Hello all :)
<user|10245> Simple question : which program should I use to make an usb key bootable with a kubuntu iso ? (I'm currently using windows)
<dax> rufus
<dax> if someone says unetbootin ignore them
<user|10245> that's what I thought
<user|10245> but there are some options I don't know about
<user|10245> file system & so on...
<dax> pick the drive, pick the ISO, it'll change some settings itself, and just tell it to go for it
<dax> if it asks about downloading new syslinux say yes
<Unit193> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ used to actually do a decent job too.
<user|10245> ok !
<user|10245> I've already rufus downloading, I was just wondering about the options
<user|10245> Thanks a lot dax :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Dd always works too. Verify the ISO first
<dax> dd's annoying on windows tho
<dax> there's a windd gui thing, but if you're going gui may as well go with rufus
<allesszz> hi huys. I have some performance issues with plasmashell under kubuntu 16.04.
<allesszz> after a while of using the system it uses quite a lot of cpu.
<allesszz> how can I investigate what is causing this?
<allesszz> like from 1-3% CPU to ~50%
<acheronuk> allesszz: what version of plasmashell do you have? i.e. 5.6.5 from backports or the default version that comes on the .iso
<acheronuk> do you have many widgets added to your desktop? plasma 5 is better with those now, but do occasionally get one that decides to eat cpu cycles
<allesszz> acheronuk:  from backports.
<allesszz> acheronuk: not many but I will remove them all to verify,
<freebullets> i'm having an issue with application styles after installing ubuntu 16.04 and then kubuntu-backports ppa. my kde applications are using the style defined by the GTK2 style in system settings. if i choose a gtk theme, dolphin, kate, etc. use it. if i choose breeze, it seems like they use a gtk-style breeze.
<acheronuk> sounds like you may have the GTK+ style selected in "Widget Style and Behavior" section, which would cause what you describe
<freebullets> hmm, nope. it's set to Breeze.
#kubuntu 2016-09-08
<scetch> heya, does anyone know how to get plasma to play nice with wireless captive portals?
<scetch> i can't get it to, you know, actually open the portal or even launch a browser to hit up the portal
<scetch> works on windows (tm)
<SporkWitch> anyone else running into both the lockscreen and plasmashell freezing up fairly consistently? was bad before, seems to have stepped up with backports for plasma 5.6.5
<SporkWitch> occurring on two separate machines
<SporkWitch> maybe something related to the clipboard? The following is spammed as fast as stdout will let it, when i run "plasmashell" after killing the frozen one:  QXcbClipboard: SelectionRequest too old
<momoe> So trying to get the KDE Connect 1.0 update, I've added the ppa's for "backports" and "backports-landing" on 16.04. With now over 500 updates, in my list is this venturing into pretty unstable territory if I fire this off?
<SporkWitch> momoe: i'm running with backports and it's not any LESS stable than the buggy mess that 16.04 is to begin with
<SporkWitch> momoe: i seem to have narrowed SOME of the issues down to the clipboard applet's default settings, combined with kdeconnect's clipboard sharing
<SporkWitch> turn off the sharing, and get rid of most of the clipboard applet's features (like saving clipboard) and it gets rid of what looks like a possible race condition that was causing plasmashell and the lockscreen to shit the bed on a regular (as frequently as every 5 minutes) basis
<momoe> *nods* Yeah I noticed that.
<SporkWitch> momoe: if you actually use activities, though, make sure to install kactivitymanagerd
<SporkWitch> the old one doesn't upgrade cleanly but rather gets removed and it doesn't install the new one
<SporkWitch> i would also do a regular upgrade first and THEN a full-upgrade to get the rest; it helps sort out the dep conflicts safely
<momoe> Okay I'll just enable the "backports" ppa and fire off the updater
<SporkWitch> so kde-connect is 1.0 now?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<SporkWitch> prove it
<lordievader> I'm not saying it is a good morning, I am wishing everyone a good morning ;)
<SporkWitch> http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/16/165e61f6ee7c9b017610bfad7eba7eb02a3a309cd176a6b0429fb5ef88297467.jpg
<acheronuk> SporkWitch: yes, backports-landing still needs some smoothing out and a few updates applied
<SporkWitch> preaching to the choir
<claycorn> hello
<acheronuk> Hi claycorn
<claycorn_> well hello there
<claycorn_> :)
<claycorn_> im a 14.04 user in the usa
<acheronuk> welcome :)
<acheronuk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<claycorn_> thank you acheronuk
<claycorn_> i dont have any questions
<claycorn_> just wish to talk to fans users
<claycorn_> where i live i dont meet many linux users
<Metamorphosis> Which country is that
<claycorn_> in the usa
<claycorn_> south carolina
<lordievader> claycorn_: #kubuntu-offtopic is better suited for those topics ;)
<claycorn_> thank you
<acheronuk> claycorn_: while not 'offical' there is also https://www.kubuntuforums.net/ where you talk to other kubuntu users in a more relaxed fashion and/or give or ask for help
<konrados> Morning :)
<konrados> In this case:  curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_4.x | sudo -E bash \n sudo apt-get install -y in this case how apt-get knows the file is in local location and not some repo online?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hazamonzo> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi hazamonzo
<hazamonzo> Lets see..... I have a small break from my day to day. lets see if I can fix a couple of my Kubuntu issues :D
<hazamonzo> Nothing debilitating you understand :)
<hazamonzo> Okay how about this one! Why on earth is my webcam green?!
<hazamonzo> Its like I have a green filter when I use it
<hazamonzo> Here we go. My webcam in kubuntu. https://ibin.co/w800/2uMhBErIK14x.png
<hazamonzo> Its greeen!
<hazamonzo> Weird eh?
<AceKing> Question: Every time I restart my PC, I keep getting a notification to install extra packages for Flash. When I click OK to install, and put in my password, I get a message, An error occurred while applying changes: If I click "Details" nothing shows. How can I fix this?
<arexss> hello
<arexss> Can anyone help me with a problem? I have installed Ubuntu right now and followed a guide to how dualboot with Windows 10 but seems that something went wrong. When I start the computer in the list there is not Windows in the list but just ubuntu
<arexss> I didn't delete any partition of windows I have all here, just can't figure out how to let it start
<mpo42vr_> arexss: Can you boot into linux?
<mpo42vr_> Guys, does 'Discover' look the same on your screen? http://imgur.com/bvTxUIR
<Guest33725> hello I would like to make the desktop menu a bit bigger so text fit in it.. look: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/thkevxccsvj3ihc/Apps/Shutter/DesktopMenu.png
<acheronuk> Guest33725: I would guess you are using an unusual font there that the plasma designers didn't anticipate or account for in their design
<Guest33725> true
<Guest33725> I like comicbooks
<Guest33725> :-)
<Guest33725> kubuntu rocks I am very happy with it though
<acheronuk> someone else may have reported similar as a bug on bugs.kde.org
<acheronuk> Guest33725: nice to hear :)
<acheronuk> Guest33725: or if not the font, it could be a plasma/icon bug that has been fixed on a later plasma version. I certainly don't see it, but I'm using the development version  so have newer plasma
<high_fiver> run $ sudo fdisk -l
<paranoidabhi> what kde version does kubuntu 16.10 ship with?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 16.10 is not out yet
<paranoidabhi> as in when it would?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_16.10_.28Yakkety_Yak.29
<leva> Говорит ктонибудь на русском?
#kubuntu 2016-09-09
<snypz> hello all
<konrados> Morning :)
<konrados> If I wanted to remove all php5x packages, how would I do it? Like sudo apt-get remove --purge ... and then what?
<hateball> konrados: php5*, but that could break much
<konrados> why hateball ?
<hateball> well if other things are depending on php5
<hateball> konrados: anyhow, you'll be able to review the list of what is being removed before doing so
<lordievader> You'd see that. Check the list of all the things it wants to remove.
<konrados> What I want is to have both 5.6 and 7.0 and one machine, hateball, lordievader - someone suggested this: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php so I'd bring the 5.6 back. The thing is, I now know I have to remove 5.6 first (it's from another repo) - but you say it will want to remove things which depend on 5.6? Well, I would see that, OK, but I wanted to create a bash script, to help other ppl doing this :)
<konrados> OK, so I did not use the php5* concept, but rather apt-get remove --purge php5 it said it removed "php5 (5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.19)" but when I list installed packages it still shows a lot of php5 - related ones, like "php5-curl" am I supposed to remove them by hand? Btw - I'm gonna install 5.x again, from a different repo though
<konrados> hateball lordievader ^
<lordievader> konrados: If nothing else depends on it 'apt-get autoremove' should remove it.
<konrados> sec...
<konrados> It removed only one of them, so something depends on them? Is there a way I can see what? Maybe they depend on each other, like php-intl depending on php5-common?
<konrados> lordievader, this ^ plus "objdump -p usr/bin/git | grep php5-common" gives me "no such file"
<lordievader> apt-cache can tell you that.
<konrados> sec
<AceKing> Question: Every time I restart my PC, I keep getting a notification to install extra packages for Flash. When I click OK to install, and put in my password, I get a message, An error occurred while applying changes: If I click "Details" nothing shows. How can I fix this?
<hateball> AceKing: if you want to install flash manually to get the notifier to shut up: sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<hateball> note that that only pulls in an ancienct 11.2 npapi plugin for firefox
<konrados> thanks lordievader , it worked
<AceKing> hateball: Thanks
<konrados> Hello again. There is a bug in older versions of Apache2 ( https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=791902   ), they already fixed it. but in ubuntu trusty, which I have, and right now can't upgrade, in repos there is the older, buggy version, of Apache. I'd like > 2.4.17 - how can I do this? Somehow manually?
<ubottu> Debian bug 791902 in apache2 "libapache2-mod-php5.postinst: 291: [: !=: unexpected operator" [Important,Fixed]
<soee_> konrados: better to ask on #ubuntu
<soee_> as this package is not maintained by kubuntu
<konrados> soee_ ok, I'll try, thanks
<konrados> But you meant #debian, right soee_ ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<soee_> konrados: uhm maybe
<konrados> isn't Kubuntu just ubuntu + KDE, soee_ ?
<soee_> yes
<konrados> so every ubuntu / kubuntu package is maintained by ubuntu anyway?
<BluesKaj> not all , some are maintained by the community of volunteers as well
<konrados> OK, thanks BluesKaj & soee_
<konrados> pozytywny - a bit offtopic - are you Polish?
<konrados> I mean nationality, of course :)
<user|95340> I have msi cx21 laptop.
<user|95340> Can i install kubunto my labtob whiteout problem
<soee_> ...
<chinmoy> hi all, how can make the panel translucent?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> There is button to download new plasma themes. Some have translucent panels
<Dragnslcr> chinmoy- I think it's part of the desktop theme (System Settings -> Workspace Theme -> Desktop Theme)
<chinmoy> i want the translucency with breeze dark theme
<chinmoy> like here https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/128802/file/3330
<chinmoy> in my desktop switching to breeze dark makes the panel completely grey
<acheronuk> breeze panel should have some level of semi-transparency if your graphics allow it.
<acheronuk> presuming plasma is recognising the status of compositing. there was a bug where it didn't in some cases, required a restart of plasma or toggling of compositing to make it apply
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362531
<ubottu> KDE bug 362531 in Panel "Plasma panels are not transparent after login" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<genii> BluesKaj: The fastest solution would be to buy a recent USB SD card reader which knows about 64G media sizes
<genii> BluesKaj: There might be some updated firmware for your existing reader to allow it to do this, but odds are probably not
<BluesKaj> genii, the 64GB microsd shipped with a SD reader adapter. Even the 32GB card from my phone isn't detected by my laptop vinatege 2013
<BluesKaj> ok suddenly the sd reader sees my phone sdcard ...ok , now I can copy from there and use that card for my raspbian boot
<genii> Odd
<BluesKaj> the original microsd card for the raspbian died...probly too many formats ...did a lotta playing around with different OSs etc
<hazamonzo> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey hazamonzo
<HKitain1> Hi, anyone with Thunderbird and Gmail here?
<Guest82585> "# service libvirtd start" gives me "Unit libvirtd.service not found" error. libvirt, qemu, and a VM was running prior to reboot. what happened? how can I fix this?
#kubuntu 2016-09-10
<atomictoyguy> Hi there, I am new to this channel and I am hoping that I can get some guidance on how to troubleshoot a strange audio issue I am experiencing with an Avantree Leaf USB audio adapter.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @atomictoyguy, you are likely to get more help in #ubuntu since Kubuntu doesn't handle most of the audio stack
<Roey> hey there anyone here using a SteamOS controller?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I from time to timr
<guiverc> question:  KDE Akademy; first of BoF meetings ... what does Valorie mean by BoF please?
<guiverc> birds of a feather... explanation later...  withdraw question...
<BluestJay> Hello?
<BluestJay> Hiya!
<hor1ace> Hello guys !
<hor1ace> I recently tried to use kmail for my mail client but i'm not satisfied at all by the software
<hor1ace> So i'd like to at least stop using it
<hor1ace> However even by note starting it, I still have notification of new email coming
<hor1ace> How can i completely deactivate kmail and akonadi service on kde ?
<acheronuk> hor1ace: steps 1-3 here perhaps? https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/en/kdepim/kmail/clean-start-after-a-failed-migration.html
<hor1ace> denza242: After what i read on internet, it seems to be a bad idea, because there are many dependencies
<hor1ace> denza242: i just want to completly deactivate it
<hor1ace> I think i manage to make it not start again by changing an option in .config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc
<denza242> that works
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<volkfm> Hello, I would like to know why I can't install the latest KDE plasma (the latest I have now is 5.6.5, but the 5.7.4 is already released)
<BluesKaj> volkfm, look for a ppa for your OS version on launchpad
<volkfm> I'm running latest kubuntu and found only kubuntu backports
<BluesKaj> volkfm, 16.04 or 16.10 ? the default kde/plasma version is 5.6.5 in the repos for 16.04
<BluesKaj> and remember newer isn't always better when it come s to dev releases
<volkfm> oh, I guess I missed the release of 16.10
<acheronuk> kubuntu 16.10 has not been released
<BluesKaj> it's not offically released , but it is available ...it's the same situation as your plasma request ..unofficial
<acheronuk> volkfm: plasma 5.7.x in backports ppa for Xenial 16.04 will be available when it's been done and properly QA'd
<volkfm> but plasma 5.7 was released officially
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: this time around, newer isn't even better with the LTS release...
<BluesKaj> probly released for arch or some other OS
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, having issues with Xenial ?
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: constantly lol
<acheronuk> volkfm: kde can release what versions they like. they don't have to package it and build it in a way that doesn't break other non-kubuntu packages in the ubuntu archive
<SporkWitch> some insurmountable, but yeah, it's been endless headache, after nearly a decade of solid progress and smooth sailing; quite annoying
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, give us some example issues
<volkfm> oh, didn't think about it. thanks, acheronuk
<acheronuk> volkfm: it requires a backport of QT that is not available in 16.04, and that can't just be flung in a ppa without proper QA, as it breaks ubuntu packages if not done properly
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: nothing specific at the moment; it's just been one thing after another, on multiple machines, with 16.04; i've hashed out most of them in here in the past.  The insurmountable ones are the deliberate regressions, such as crippling locale/region settings and virtual desktops.
<SporkWitch> they do seem to have FINALLY fixed the wizard for installing GPU drivers, though, so it's probably finally ready for normal users again
<acheronuk> volkfm: no one likes the delay, but it is what it is
<BluesKaj> I find VMs a pita anyway so avoid them, but I'm a home user so it's not much of an issue really
<SporkWitch> well here's a current one: hotkeys to switch directly to an activity STILL don't work
<BluesKaj> gpu drivers seem to be more of an issue with amd than nvidia ...then there's the hybrid laptops which is a nightmare on linux
<acheronuk> I'm seriously wondering if plasma 5.7 backport is worth it, and just waiting and having 5.8 when it comes out would not be better
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: the issue wasn't the drivers, it was the tool with the multiple-choice dialog box to select which one to use based on your hardware.  That's been broken until a couple weeks ago at best.  It does finally work though.
<SporkWitch> acheronuk: backports to 16.04 is on 5.6.5 right now and helps with some of the stability issues.  One big one is there's a flaw in kdeconnect and klippy with clipboards that causes what looks like a race condition that keeps crashing it.  Disabling some of the settings in both regarding the clipboard seems to resolve that.  Need to incrementally add stuff back with KDE Connect to see if there's
<SporkWitch> anything i can still use without plasmashell shitting the bed every 5 minutes
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, well my experience with users looking for support was finding the correct driver that worked on their systems and sometimes the recommended amd driver wasn't it
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: that's a more significant and separate issue, and has to do with the removal of fglrx support
<BluesKaj> it's noit a separate issue to ppl like me who are trying to help others :-)
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: the driver issue i'm talking about affected everyone, regardless of hardware, because it was the GUI tool that handled finding the hardware, supported drivers, and installing them without breaking things for you.  It'd loop indefinitely at "scanning hardware."  This has finally been fixed in the last couple weeks
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: it is a separate issue; the causes and symptoms are completely different.  The only thing they have in common is that they both relate to graphics drivers.
<SporkWitch> The resolutions are completely different as well.
 * BluesKaj shrugs , makes no difference to the poor user who doesn't know how to fix it
<SporkWitch> on that we can agree, nonetheless, they _are_ separate issues.
<BluesKaj> heh, categorize if you must ....
<SporkWitch> yes, you must; you aren't going to fix the lack of fglrx drivers by fixing the loop bug in the driver wizard.  And I can prove it, because they DID finally fix the loop bug, and there's still no fglrx support.
<BluesKaj> most just need the amdgpu driver
<SporkWitch> Which should be easier to get now that the wizard is finally fixed, at least
<apb1963> I've lost my icons... my entire desktop really.
<apb1963> kubuntu-desktop:
<apb1963>   Installed: 1.308.1.2
<libi> Hi everyone here
<acheronuk> libi: hi
<apb1963> I've lost my icons... my entire desktop really.
<apb1963> kubuntu-desktop:
<apb1963>   Installed: 1.308.1.2
<acheronuk> apb1963: hard to say what has happened from that description
<Zren> apb1963, did you lose the wallpaper too? As in, is now solid black?
<Zren> Did you lose the panel as well?
<Ashareth> if only KDE could go back to what 3.5 was :/
<Ashareth> now with every major version (and sometimes minor) we lose functionnalities and the last version before a major one
<Ashareth> has less functionnalities than the previous ones, it's shameful :(
<allesszz> Ashareth: less is more? ;-)
<nix_> hello, fresh install of kubuntu, where do I find to use nvidia drivers?
<nix_> anyone home?
<acheronuk> nix_: do you know what nvidia linux driver version is right for your card
<nix_> no
<nix_> When I play games I think it's using the built in vid card and not the gaming card.. on this laptop
<nix_> it flickers
<acheronuk> then use the driver manager. type that in to search for it in the menu
<nix_> when i open driver manager it has no options
<nix_> just says collecting info
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Flickers happens to me after gaming
<nix_> i guess it is just going to collect info for infinity lol
<acheronuk> you may need to run 'sudo apt-get install apt-xapian-index' then 'sudo update-apt-xapian-index' before you run the driver manager
<nix_> hmm
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Thats right
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> acheronuk can that get pushed to YY?
<nix_> sudo apt-get install apt-xapian-index does nothing
<acheronuk> if it still fails you can run 'sudo ubuntu-drivers devices' to get a text equivalent
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: can what be pushed?
<nix_> acheronuk: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/35c3fb2a5d22447a3aa54ff57b9196a3
<acheronuk> nix_: so it says that nvidia-361 package is the recommended driver. you can install that via whatever method you prefer
<nix_> so i'll just google for nvidia-361 and that shall work
<nix_> found it but it says windows 10 :(
<nix_> will keep searching
<acheronuk> nvidia-361 is the package from the ubuntu archive that you install
<acheronuk> no need for Google etc
<nix_> thanks acheronuk you rock
<BluesKaj> nix_, sudo apt  install nvidia-361 inthe terminal
<nix_> so in windows, the video card used is managed, like if I'm playing a game it uses the good card but if not it uses the shitty intel.. same for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> oh, a nightmare hybrid gpu system , optimus ,the you should be using nvidia-prime
<BluesKaj> on kubuntu
<nix_> ok installing now it says disable secure boot, if I disable will I be able to boot back in?
<nix_> ok brb
<IrcsomeBot1> Robert Welti was added by: Robert Welti
<IrcsomeBot1> <Robert Welti> Hi! I have a Kubuntu 14.04 installed without backports. To what versions will it update if I would add the backports repo?
<apb1963> Zren: I have wallpaper, no panel.
<Zren> apb1963, plasmashell crashed then
<Zren> Alt+f2 to open krunner
<Zren> then run: plasmashell
<apb1963> Zren: oh umm... I had logged in as another user... now I've relogged back into my usual account and the panel is there... but I'm still short all my desktop icons.
<Zren> apb1963, black wallpaper?
<apb1963> Zren: no... the pretty colored stuff
<apb1963> Zren: Elarun
<Zren> right click the desktop > Desktop Settings shows it as folder view still right?
<apb1963> Zren: oh and my VD's are gone too
<apb1963> checking
<apb1963> no... Default Desktop... so I changed it to folder view.... no discernible changes.
<Zren> ~/Desktop does have stuff in it right?
<apb1963> plenty of stuff
<apb1963> Zren: several files ending in .desktop - several different colors.  Green, gray, blue, red.
<apb1963> actually... all of them except one ends in .desktop
<Zren> Ctrl+Esc then search for plasmashell, is there 1 or 2 instances running?
<apb1963> apb2     27781 27420  0 12:58 ?        00:00:03 /usr/bin/plasma-desktop
<apb1963> That... is my alternate users
<apb1963> user
<Zren> ah right, just one plasmashell running on this user right?
<apb1963> My "real" account is apb.  Not apb2
<apb1963> I'm logged in as apb
<apb1963> Yes that is the only process running plasmashell
<apb1963> for the user I'm not.
<apb1963> actually... that's not plasmashell... that's plasma-desktop... is it the same thing?
<apb1963> Zren: ^^^^
<Zren> apb1963, what version of kde are you using?
<apb1963> 4.13.3
<apb1963> Zren: whoops!  It's possible I was actually logged in as apb2.  I just logged out and noticed the box was selected for apb2.... so I fixed that.
<apb1963> Zren: And now I'm back to the original problem.  No panel.
<apb1963> Zren: apb      28947 28582  0 13:13 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/plasma-desktop
<Zren> oh, yeah, I've no clue about kde 4x, only started linux 6months ago.
<apb1963> Zren: Ah.  Well... the funny thing is I'm already upgraded on another disk...but the guy helping me in #ubuntu insisted we fix this first before dealing with grub issues.  I have 3 disks and grub is on all 3 MBRs
<Zren> best guess would be to log theout of the session and log back in.
<apb1963> Zren: Yes... but that's exactly what I just did.
<Zren> oh you were logged out
<apb1963> I relogged
<apb1963> Out of apb2 into apb
<apb1963> And apb continues to have the problem I first came in with.
<apb1963> whereas apb2 does not have that problem.  It has a panel.
<fakam> hello, when I play games, it flickers, any suggestions?
<apb1963> Zren: Hey... turns out you were right about changing the desktop settings to folder view... I just screwed up when I tried doing it.. once I discovered I hadn't really made the change, I remade the change and the desktop icons came back.  Then I added a default panel and things are better.  All I have to do is recreate my VD's and I should be good.
<apb1963> Zren: thanks so much for your help!
<SporkWitch> apb1963: friends don't let friends fill their desktops with icons
<apb1963> SporkWitch: haha
<fakam> how can I install nvidia drivers, like in Ubuntu. where you goto software and just add the driver?
<fakam> nm
<SporkWitch> fakam: driver manager
<SporkWitch> they finally fixed it recently; not sure if you need kubuntu backports for plasma 5.6.5 to get the fix, though
<fakam> it just says checking system never shows drivers.
<SporkWitch> it's probably only fixed in backports, then
<SporkWitch> the infinite checking thing has been present since 16.04, but appears to be resolved with backports ppa added and a full-upgrade
<SporkWitch> (fixed as of just a couple weeks ago, too)
<fakam> i installed the nvidia drivers but it's still using the built in intel driver.. :(
<fakam> Kernel driver in use: i915_bpo
<fakam> day two of battling this.
<SporkWitch> i'd try getting the wizard to work, should save a lot of headache in the long run
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I use the graphics ppa
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> and install the driver my card needs
<fakam> the wizard is broken lol
<SporkWitch> it DOES work finally (though it still takes a minute or two), but you may need the backports ppa
<fakam> how do you get the backports ppa
<SporkWitch> fakam: no, as i keep saying, it has finally been fixed.  Plenty of other still-broken stuff in KDE5 and kubuntu 16.04, but the driver wizard is no longer one of them.
<SporkWitch> fakam: that's a google question.  Just search "kubuntu backports 16.04"
<fakam> so i let the driver manager just sit here lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-4-available-in-16-04-backports/
<SporkWitch> fakam: once you've done a full-upgrade with the backports PPA, yeah
<SporkWitch> ahoneybun: your name is now google, i shall now come to you rather than googling it myself
<fakam> SporkWitch, this seem right http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-4-available-in-16-04-backports/
<SporkWitch> fakam: do i need to answer that? :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> no thanks
<fakam> sorry man I'm noob lol
<fakam> want to make sure I'm doing the right thing
<fakam> ok doing the upgrade i hope this works :)
<fakam> SporkWitch, thanks for your time <3
<SporkWitch> fakam: just pay attention to any conflicts it asks you to resolve
<SporkWitch> fakam: on my system, doing a regular upgrade first, and THEN a full-upgrade, resolved most of the conflicts automatically without prompting.  The main one is it will install an old lib for kactivities (forget the name) that has a new name (kactivitymanagerd) in 5.6.5.  It'll want you to remove the old one, then you need to manually tell it to install the new one.  (if you use activites; if you
<SporkWitch> don't, i wouldn't bother)
<SporkWitch> (about the only use i've found for activities so far is splitting identities, so it's not as easy to accidentally lose track of which you were on; could still do that with virtual desktops, but the poor performance of activites actually helps here, since it's not as easy to smoothly switch between them and thus not remember that you did)
<fakam> SporkWitch, it's completed, I didn't see any conflicts
<SporkWitch> kk, just warning :)
<fakam> i suppose i will reboot and it will all be wonderful lol
<SporkWitch> when 16.04 first dropped, installing the nvidia drivers ended up taking out almost the entirety of KDE becaues i didn't pay attention to the conflict resolution it proposed.
<fakam> i see
<SporkWitch> fakam: it won't be wonderful, there's still a LOT of issues with 16.04 and KDE5 (especially kde5, SOOOOO many regressions, most of them deliberate)
<SporkWitch> but it'll be better than without the updates
<fakam> i wish I had known about this hehe
<fakam> I love KDE but would switching to ubuntu be easier for nvidia stuffs
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Plasma 5 not KDE 5
<SporkWitch> ahoneybun: are the locale settings part of plasma?
<SporkWitch> fakam: it wouldn't affect it
<fakam> I guess I will reboot and see how it goes and if the driver manager works.
<SporkWitch> fakam: ubuntu is still worse
<SporkWitch> *and ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> translations?
<fakam> yeah i'm not a fan of unity
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Ubuntu is fine dude
<SporkWitch> ahoneybun: formatting.
<fakam> brb going to reboot and will let you know :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> formatting?
<SporkWitch> ahoneybun: or would you NOT consider it a regression to have to have something show up in a language you don't speak, just because that's now the ONLY way to get the date formatted the way you like?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mm not sure how date and language are together
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I only speak english so I've had no problems
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> as it is one of the top 3 or so languages
<SporkWitch> ahoneybun: nor would any sane person be.  But because you can no longer specify formatting yourself, only choose from a bunch of country dropdowns, format and language are now inextricably linked
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mm
<SporkWitch> i've found using the UK setting for dates is tolerable, but still not my preferred format.  It's just better than the american format.
<SporkWitch> i think it was the italian setting that i liked better for the format, but i'm not fond of having all my months and days in a language i don't speak
<SporkWitch> of course, prior to KDE5, we wouldn't be talking about countries, we'd just be talking about how we want the damn stuff formatted
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> an a american I use the format with no issues
<fakam> and back
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Plasma 5
<SporkWitch> yeah, as an american, i hate the american format
<SporkWitch> the week starts on monday, and month-day-year is retarded
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> KDE refers to the community
<fakam> so the driver manager is collecteing info
<SporkWitch> fakam: give it a couple minutes, it SHOULD find it
<fakam> ok
<fakam> I will wait patiently
<SporkWitch> fakam: at least on my intel machine, and my AMD CPU + nvidia GPU machine it does
<SporkWitch> fakam: if you hit 5 minutes, something is probably still missing
<fakam> I ditched Windows 10, I hope I can get this fixed @_@
<SporkWitch> fakam: i can say with certainty that it IS possible to make it work now; whereas just a few weeks ago (and all points before, going back to 15.10 or 15.04) NO ONE could get it working, because it was completely broken
<fakam> wow
<SporkWitch> fakam: the only other package i can think of off the top of my head that needs to be manually installed is muon (installing muon will also fix Discovery to work again, if you like to use it to browse the repos)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> well 15.10 was the first move to Plasma 5
<fakam> I think I have muon
<SporkWitch> ahoneybun: would have been 15.10, then; i only use LTS releases, generally
<fakam> it's how I installed VLC etc
<fakam> the software store of kde.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Discover you mean
<fakam> what is <ahoneybun>?
<ahoneybun> I'm a person
<fakam> that's odd, ^ is the first message I seen from you.
<SporkWitch> ahoneybun: sure
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've been sending messagess the whole time
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> just though telegram
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> that other one is from irc
<fakam> oh
<SporkWitch> ahoneybun: at least the real you is in the channel; normally the bridgebots annoy me for the lack of tab-completion lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> well its a IRC<->Telegram bot
<fakam> well driver management has failed
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> yea the way SporkWitch said would fix it
<fakam> this sucks, I have a nice laptop with a nice nvidia card and I can't use it :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> you can...
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> we've been telling you how
<SporkWitch> fakam: unless you manually installed it, no, you do not have muon installed
<fakam> ok then, I will install that.
<SporkWitch> fakam: it's one of many problems with 16.04, it's actually not installing dependencies of stuff that it's preinstalled with
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> in 16.04?
<SporkWitch> ahoneybun: yup.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Discover should be installed by default
<fakam> why can you guys see ahoneybun messages and I can't :P
<SporkWitch> ahoneybun: discover is, muon isn't.  That's why discover doesn't actually work right
<SporkWitch> fakam: what do you mean?
<fakam> you guys keep tagging ahoneybun
<SporkWitch> fakam: IrcsomeBot1 is a bot that's connected here, but also to another service.  ahoneybun messages the bot on the other service, it then parrots her name and message here.
<SporkWitch> so you are seeing her messages, when you see the bot say something, that's her saying something.
<fakam> oh wow
<fakam> makes sense
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm on Telegram
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> the bot is pushing my messages over to IRC
<fakam> ok get it now
<SporkWitch> fakam: it's fairly common in gaming channels now that the discord API is fairly robust and stable.  Almost all the gaming stuff that used to have IRC channels now has a discord channel, and a bot sitting on both that automatically mirrors all messages in one to the other, and vice versa
<fakam> yeah i love discord
<SporkWitch> (fun fact: the discord bot will correctly highlight people with @here, @everyone, and @name mentions typed into IRC when it relays them to discord
<fakam> ok searching how to install muon
<SporkWitch> fakam: aptitude search muon
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> apt install muon
<fakam> ok
<SporkWitch> ahoneybun: stop skipping steps :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> aptitude will not be installed by default anyway
<fakam> lol
<ahoneybun> tbh I'm having scaling issues with NVIDIA
<ahoneybun> but it might be that I'm on 16.10 too
<fakam> muon install completed
<ahoneybun> rebooting brb
<fakam> SporkWitch, shall I run muon?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Also I'm not a her lol
<fakam> lol
<SporkWitch> fakam: no need, just need it installed
<fakam> ok try driver manager again haha
<SporkWitch> ahoneybun: as long as your name contains honey, you will be female.  Because your sex doesn't actually matter (generally, or to me), and your name appears feminine, so those are the pronouns that come to me automatically
<SporkWitch> fakam: yup!
<fakam> ^
<SporkWitch> fakam: i don't THINK there was anything else i installed manually that would have any relation
<fakam> omfg
<fakam> it loaded
<SporkWitch> i rule
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> But but
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm Aaron Honeycutt lol
<SporkWitch> what what?
<SporkWitch> (in the butt)
<fakam> use nvidia version 361.42
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Please don't do that what what in here
<SporkWitch> fakam: and this is why you should always listen to the spork ;)
<fakam> ok so using processor microcode firmware for intel is checked
<fakam> sporks rule
<SporkWitch> fakam: yeah, hit the nvidia one :)
<SporkWitch> fakam: also make sure that your BIOS are set to use discrete and not on-board
<SporkWitch> ahoneybun: you're the one that said "but but" and made me think of it lol
<fakam> should i keep it checked
<fakam> nvidia 361 is checked also
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> You did not have to do.that
<SporkWitch> they should be radio buttons, not checkboxes...
<SporkWitch> ahoneybun: you forced my hand
<fakam> earth to spork lol
<SporkWitch> fakam: [18:20:13] <SporkWitch> they should be radio buttons, not checkboxes...
<fakam> and bios wat
<fakam> sorry radio buttons and one checkbox for intel cpus
<SporkWitch> fakam: before / during POST, you hit a key to get into BIOS/UEFI.  If you have a mobo with on-board graphics, usually there will be a toggle to tell it whether to use the on-board or the discrete graphics processor.  Make sure that it's set to use discrete
<fakam> well it says nvidia is already selected, isn't their a command to check to see if it's in use
<SporkWitch> YES!
<SporkWitch> i don't remember what it is, though lol
<fakam> also make sure that your BIOS are set to use discrete and not on-board  i guess I will log in to bios and look for this setting.
<fakam> brb will do this
<McMardigan_36> Hi everyone, is opendns still being a good choice for DNS even after it belongs now to Cisco? I am talking both getting rid of ISP DNS track and performance by cached resolutions, thanks
<fakam> okay, I did not find such a setting discrete and on-board in my bios.
<fakam> SporkWitch, lord of all sporks...
<SporkWitch> yes, minion?
<fakam> ^
<SporkWitch> :P
<fakam> m'lord, my bios has no such options.
<SporkWitch> not sure mate, there ARE some commands you can use to try to figure out which driver it's actually using, but i can't remember them off the top of my head, and they involve some grepping around; i remember it being a PITA trying to figure out if the currently running driver was mesa or intel microcode on my laptop (especially since this was before the wizard was fixed, and both are installed)
<SporkWitch> the nomodeset kernel flag can also cause it to fall back to crappier drivers, i noticed.
<SporkWitch> so if that's set, you might have to troubleshoot the issue that you set it to deal with
<fakam> ugh
<fakam> i wish I knew all of this before I may have kept windows lol
<fakam> but i love nix tho
<fakam> welp, thanks for the tips.
<SporkWitch> i can say that what you're looking for should absolutely be doable.  I just don't know what you need off the top of my head
<fakam> I guess I'm not playing games for a long time lol
<fakam> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'   btw is to show driver in use
#kubuntu 2016-09-11
<mv-var2root> I am trying to move /var back to / instead of its own partition, because I am out of space. How should I do this?
<SporkWitch> mv-var2root: that is so much a google question that when i googled it to confirm my advice, it was in the giant blurb at the top, with numbered steps (read: i didn't even have to click on one of the results)
<SporkWitch> search "move var to another partition
<mv-var2root> I googled it to, and that answer doesn't seem to fit my issue
<mv-var2root> var is already on a separate partition.
<mv-var2root> I want to un-separate it from /
<mv-var2root> so I can make /home (sharing a device with /var) bigger.
<mv-var2root> does that make sense or are you confused, sporkwitch?
<SporkWitch> mv-var2root: it shouldn't make a difference whether you're moving it to root or from root.  The procedure would be the same.
<mv-var2root> so it's same thing even though i'm moving /var to an already existing partition?
<mv-var2root> because that's the part that's confusing me is that all the results i got were people asking about moving var to a new partiton.
<mv-var2root> of course, none if this matters at all if I can simply make a /foo with permissons that libvirt won't complain about.
<mv-var2root> i can't seem to get it to have permissions for any other directory besides /var/lib/libvirt/images
<mv-var2root> and /var is just too small. maybe my questions was too much work for what I really needed?
 * mv-var2root is schizophrenia and can be confused/ing sometimes.
<SporkWitch> so this is really an XY problem, heh
<SporkWitch> the real problem is you need to help learning qemu-kvm, the permissions it needs, and how to set them.
<SporkWitch> i would ask for help in that channel.
<mv-var2root> i tried to go to that channel but i couldn't connect to them
<SporkWitch> as far as moving /var, yes, it would be the same.
<SporkWitch> most channels won't let you talk unless you register your nick.  Some won't even let you enter.
<SporkWitch> you need to register with nickserv by typing: /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<SporkWitch> mv-var2root: i'd choose a better nickname before doing so, though; you can change you nick with: /nick <newnick>
<ChetManly> is the issue with dual display lightdm login manager still an issue?
<ChetManly> or whatever its called now?
<IrcsomeBot> <Robert Welti> @ahoneybun, I asked a question yesterday but - I think - I did not get an answer. I coukd not find the answer anywhere so I decided to ask here. I have a Kubuntu 14.04 installation without backports. To what versions of KDE will it update if I add the backports repo?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Robert Welti, It will just upade you applitions a bit, but wont change the version of the plasma desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Robert Welti> @acheronuk, Thank you very much. :-)
<acheronuk> No problem :)
<user|86388> hi, how install new kde in kubuntu 16.04, i think about KDE repo testing
<SporkWitch> user|86388: do you mean the backports?
<SporkWitch> user|86388: if so, google 'kubuntu backports 16.04'
<user|86388> my  next ask, kde neon = backports?
<acheronuk> no, neon is not kubuntu backports
<user|86388> ok thanks for help, backport is instaling
<acheronuk> what do you mean by "i think about KDE repo testing"?
<acheronuk> If you are literally looking for development builds of kde packages rather than stable releases, Neon might be better for you.
<Ajaxx> cls
<Ajaxx> hi all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<emma> randomly but not infrequently my audio just stops workig. When I look in the audio volume in the taskbar there is even a red speaker at the bottom. When I try to adjust anything then kpannel crashes.
<emma> the only known way to get audio back is to turn off my laptop and restart it
<emma> Any ideas how to get audio back *that will be faster and easier than* restarting my laptop?
<emma> looks like i have to restart then.
<valorie> emma: you might try alsa-tools...... I think that's the name
<valorie> sec
<valorie> yeah, that's the name
<valorie> in your commandline, just `alsa-tools` as I recall
<valorie> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<valorie> emma: it is probably not random, but something like skype or flash hogging the sound
<valorie> there is a widget to control pulseaudio if that's the case
<valorie> hmmm, where did that go
<valorie> pavucontrol
<linux__> When I run text file by kate does not run the file from start line, it is run from last edited line , How I can stop this option?
#kubuntu 2017-09-04
<lordievader> Good morning
<eagle_egypt> hey
<lordievader> o/
<squid_squad> anyone here
<hateball> Surely
<hateball> !ask | squid_squad
<ubottu> squid_squad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<squid_squad> sorry, i tried the other day and waited for hours with no suggestions or help so i just left a simple question to test the waters
<squid_squad> okay, so i just installed the latest release of kubuntu and i cant connect to the internet
<squid_squad> i click on the wifi, choose my network, and then enter the correct password. the system works to connect and then just drops the connection
<hateball> squid_squad: in a terminal, run "dmesg" and see if there's any output related to wifi
<hateball> if you need help looking at it you can pastebin
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<squid_squad> what exactly am i looking for when it comes down to wifi
<hateball> de-auth messages or any error messages in general
<hateball> like I said, pastebin and we can all have a look
<hateball> as well as a pastebin of your chipset/module with "lspci -k"
<squid_squad> okay hold on
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<user|19896> good evening, is somebody here who can help with kubuntu 17.04 and fast roaming for intel wifi cards ?
<[Relic]> in 14.04 is there a way to change the wall paper and keep it that image instead of going back to that Elarun directory overwriting the rc file every time?
<[Relic]> Why the hell does this thing keep rewriting the wallpaper image information in the rc file and keep overriding the existing information no matter how many times I try to over write it?
#kubuntu 2017-09-05
<[Relic]> no matter what I try it keeps creating a second default desktop on top of the first desktop settings with the default wallpaper, no clue how to fix what is broken with this since I have no idea where it goes wrong
<ThomGee> hi there ...
<ThomGee> Anyone is into repositories?
<ThomGee> What should I do with this message in apt update:E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/longsleep/golang-backports/ubuntu zesty Release' does not have a Release file.
<hateball> ThomGee: ask the maintainer of that PPA
<ThomGee> hmmm which is launchpad? or longsleep or .. .?
<ThomGee> i thaought this is one of the system repos
<hateball> There's no PPAs by default :)
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<acheronuk> That is a 3rd party ppa, hosted on launchpad
<acheronuk> the message means that there are no packages for zesty in the ppa
<ThomGee> so i may remove the repo, right?
<acheronuk> on the ppa page "This PPA currently publishes packages for Xenial."
<acheronuk> it would be useless to have on a Zesty install, yes
<ThomGee> thanx... i am a bit carefukk in removing :D
<ThomGee> want to make sure, it is nothing important
<ThomGee> or i note it and wait, maybe the Zesty-part is in progress...
<lordievader> Good morning
<ThomGee> good morning ...
<acheronuk> ThomGee: also says on the ppa "Golang 1.8 PPA for Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial"
<acheronuk> so you never know, but sounds like they are not bothered about building for zesty
<ThomGee> yeah i just got this... mornin' brain is slow
<ThomGee> i just realized for which program it is...
<ThomGee> I installed this "go" before upgrading ...
<ThomGee> so i only deactivate this PPA. whenever they build for zesty, I can activate again
<acheronuk> you have that option
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<John85> Hi :)
<John85> hello?
<hateball> Hello John85, do you have a question?
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> Hi John85
<John85> Hi BluesKaj
<John85> nah, hateball,  dont have a question
<John85> just popped in for a quick chat
<hateball> :)
<John85> although i am getting the feeling this is more of a support room than a chat room
<hateball> That is correct
<hateball> !ot | John85
<ubottu> John85: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<John85> ok,  will do :)
<BluesKaj> it is support , chit chat is on #kubuntu-offtopic
<John85> bye for now
<IrcsomeBot1> <DGUERRERO> @John85, That makes me wonder, there is an telegram - irc relay chat for Kubuntu-offtopic or amarok as well?
<Datz> Hi, I can't get the live cd to boot on my computer. I tried an older linux live cd and it worked, but said that hardware acceleration for the gpu was not working. Is there a known issue with some systems?
<Datz> (The same CD worked on another system)
<Datz> when I chose the UEFI boot option with the optical drive I got the grub screen, but after it would start to garble the text after a couple lines, and seeminly just hang.
<BluesKaj> Datz, so grub was unresponsive ?
<Datz> grub was responsive, but after that it would freeze, at least visually
<Datz> grub didn't even load with the traditional boot (no UEFI)
<BluesKaj> Datz, did you try a different kernel in grub
<Datz> well, I tried an old linux mint(17) CD  which booted to live
<Datz> but warned about lack of graphical hardware acceleration
<Datz> thought maybe had something to do with my video card
<Datz> I have no other kernel to try, because this is the live cd
<Datz> or live session, rather
<Datz> (I have a blank HDD
<Datz> I guess I could try burning 17.10
<Datz> 17.04*
<BluesKaj> choose "e" key after choosing the grub entry and look for the "quiet spalsh" line and replace that with "nomodeset"save and reboot
<Datz> My friend thought nouveau maybe didn't support my nvidia gtx970
<BluesKaj> it does
<Datz> ok
<BluesKaj> is this alaptop with optimus dual gpu hybrid system?
<Datz> no
<BluesKaj> good
<Datz> ok, well I'll try that, bbiab
<Datz> BluesKaj: looks like it might be gettins somewhere
<Datz> It may have just been graphically freezing
<Datz> BluesKaj: thanks for the help. Looks like I'm going to be able to run the installer.
<Simonious> I want screen, tried, got this: https://pastebin.com/AcGe7Eae This is on a beagleboard running ubuntu or kubuntu, please advise.
<BluesKaj> Datz, ok, hope it works...let us know
<Datz> BluesKaj: thanks, will do.
<Datz> It has now been stuck on the prepare screen for some time. but I'll continue waiting a bit longer.
<BluesKaj> yeah, the kubuntu logo sits for a few mins til the dektop load
<BluesKaj> s
<Datz> Ok, it advanced. I've just installed twice in the last day, and it was pretty quick at that point
<Datz> (where you select third party drivers, and updates while installing)
<Datz> humm, install finished, just getting a bunch of short vertial lines across the top of the screen now.
<Datz> Otherwise, just a blinking cursor
<Datz> Works in recovery mode
<Datz> Something is not compatible graphically I guess
<user122342> How do I Check the checksums
<djgreentea> Hi guys, does anyone know why Quassel is missing the Plastique client style?
#kubuntu 2017-09-06
<number28> is there a common solution to restoring dual montiors after installing Nvidia? Or a solution that has worked for anyone?
<number28> Hi guys. I just installed nvidia driver, however when running lspcii I see i have my intel integrated running kernel driver: i915 and my geforce 770m kernel driver running nvidia. I think this is causing a issue.. can anyone help me solve?
<djgreentea> nobody responds in here, it's no use
<number28> :/
<number28> That sucks
<djgreentea> yup
<djgreentea> dunno how tbh, there's 211 people in here
<lordievader> Good morning
<ForceRecon> Gooda Morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ForceRecon> Hey BluesKaj hows it goinf
<ForceRecon> going*
<BluesKaj> Hi ForceRecon, fine here , and you?
<ForceRecon> I am in linux and debian asked a question but I am not getting any response.. is it okay if I post here.. maybe one of you guys knows the answer
<ForceRecon> getting ready for the hurricane.. grrr
<BluesKaj> you're in Irma's path...scary
<ForceRecon> yeah.. gonna be bad
<ForceRecon> I just installed snapd and then I installed termius-app,. I uninstalled termius-app and the uninstall snap.. err the issue..
<ForceRecon> what is snap vs snapd and do I need snap
<ForceRecon> https://paste.debian.net/984745/
<BluesKaj> I haven't bothered with snap,so i have no idea...sorry
<ForceRecon> no worries BluesKaj.. appreciate the look see
<BluesKaj> I gave up on debian, due to the nastiness associated with their support ...I won't put up with self appointed experts who are nothing but jerks
<ForceRecon> well I can agree on that a bunch.. they can be pretty mean at times..
<ForceRecon> are you primarily kubuntu?
<ForceRecon> I would love to use it, but I have 3 monitors and I don't know if it is supported.. Is there a kubuntu 64 with firmware non free live DVD?
<ForceRecon> Is the kubuntu download already a live DVD?  Just download, burn, boot?
<ForceRecon> let me know.. thanks
<mr_tordoide> ForceRecon: Yes you can.
<ForceRecon> thanks!
<ForceRecon> I am downloading it now.. appreciated
<mr_tordoide> ForceRecon: my pleasure Welcome!
<ForceRecon> https://pasteboard.co/GJ7hIWL.jpg
<ForceRecon> downloaded it, burnt it, booted it, that's it...
<ForceRecon> looks like a wlan issue..
<ForceRecon> I'll try to disable it in the bios and then retry..
<ForceRecon> unless you think this has to do with the fact my drive is encrypted
<hateball> ForceRecon: nouveau is a GPU driver
<hateball> !nomodeset | ForceRecon
<ubottu> ForceRecon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ForceRecon> thanks readin
<ForceRecon> I really hate boot errors. but at least this will give me a chance to learn how to fix it..
<ForceRecon> I will try it later on.. thanks guys.. I think I have a solution that I can handle..
<hateball> ForceRecon: It's a common thing with nvidia cards
<yangyan> ???
<genii> heh
<_thelion_> Hello, is possible on kubuntu / kde to sync my data with google drive? with a client?
<_thelion_> *it
<Dragnslcr> _thelion_- looks like KDE implemented it in the past few months
<Dragnslcr> I don't know when Kubuntu will have packages available. Maybe for 17.10.
<_thelion_> Dragnslcr: okay, that's cool. I found this: http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/use-gnome-318-google-drive-integration.html ... but i don't want to pollute my system ;)
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<Dragnslcr> Worst case, you should be able to build kio-gdrive from the source code
<Dragnslcr> I don't know if KDE Neon's pacakages will work with a standard Kubuntu installation. I strongly suggest not trying it unless you know for certain it will work, of if you don't mind doing a clean reinstall if it breaks.
<_thelion_> kio-gdrive is a Neon package?
<Dragnslcr> It's the name of the KDE component (and also the name of the package)
<Dragnslcr> https://community.kde.org/KIO_GDrive
<_thelion_> Okay - seems that i can't install it on kubuntu?
<_thelion_> Oh yes but i have to build it from source ...
<Dragnslcr> Looks like it, yeah
<Dragnslcr> There may be a PPA for it
<_thelion_> what about this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/936140/can-kio-gdrive-be-installed-to-kubuntu-or-only-kde-neon ...?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I saw that post
<Dragnslcr> I haven't tried compiling anything for KDE, so I don't know how well it will work
<Dragnslcr> You can ask in #kubuntu-devel, but it looks to me like it will be available in 17.10
<Dragnslcr> The "Kubuntu CI" PPA has a kio-gdrive package, and it looks like all of the dependencies are available in the standard 17.10 repositories
<Datz> Hi, I just installed kubuntu, and when I try and boot, I get a frozen screen shortly after grub. Safe mode works though. Any ideas?
<Datz> I tried driver manager to upgrade the video driver, but it's stays on Collecting iniformation about the system, and never progresses.
<rusty01> hi
<rusty01>  my aj is not working
<genii> I wonder what the heck is his "aj"
<genii> Maybe the keyboard, I guess
#kubuntu 2017-09-07
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> faibske was removed by: faibske
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<michaelv> hello
<BluesKaj> hi michaelv
<turbo64> is there a fix for gtk tray icons having black square backgrounds
<turbo64> transparency doesnt work on the hexchat icon
<BluesKaj> which gtk tray icons ?
<turbo64> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356937
<ubottu> KDE bug 356937 in XembedSNIProxy "Xembed icons have black background" [Normal,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> besides hexchat
<turbo64> i dont know if the new skype client is gtk or not but it has that problem as well
<BluesKaj> turbo64, which desktop theme in system settings ?
<turbo64> breeze
<turbo64> there was a package called xembed-sni-proxy that supposedly fixed this but its not in the ubuntu 17 repos
<turbo64> the code may have been merged into plasma
<turbo64> yeah it was
<turbo64> and it doesnt fix it
<BluesKaj> have you tried different themes ?
<turbo64> yeah i tried air and oxygen and its the same
<acheronuk> xembedsniproxy is not package
<acheronuk> it's in plasma-workspace
<BluesKaj> onversation shows a normal icon in the system try using oxygen theme, I don't use breeze
<BluesKaj> konversation
<BluesKaj> tray even
<acheronuk> hexchat is ok here: https://i.imgur.com/JcMi3lb.png
<turbo64> http://i.imgur.com/XyWpbLw.png
<turbo64> what version of kubuntu are you running
<turbo64> and plasma
<acheronuk> that is zesty 17.04 with plasma 5.9.4
<zztopless> has anyone encoutered the svga related irretrievable error when running kubuntu 17.04 in vmware?
<kjd_> I am new to anything linux and installed kubuntu 17.04, when I did I didn't select the proprietary drivers option and now am having trouble with wifi, playing audio and video files. If I reinstall and select proprietary drivers may that help
<acheronuk> kjd_: you can install them post install as well
<acheronuk> kubuntu-restricted-extras package pull them in
<kjd_>  I am an average user of windows and don't know any coding and have tryed to do post install with no luck and thought to just let the machine do all the work lol
<BluesKaj> kjd_, run lspci | grep VGA for your graphics chip ID then you can find the driver for it in the package manager id available
<BluesKaj> if available
<BluesKaj> if it's an onboard then the driver is most likely already installed
<kjd_> thanks BluesKaj I will give it a try
<delphin> what's the status of KDE on wayland?
<EvilRoey> borKed ?
 * EvilRoey ducks
<BluesKaj> delphin, depends on your gpu, if it's nvidia , don't even bother
<EvilRoey> delphin: was under the impression that a distro like Debian or Ubuntu switching over to Wayland is imminent
<BluesKaj> fedora already has
<BluesKaj> delphin, https://community.kde.org/KWin/Wayland
<sete_> ..
<generation2> hi
<generation2> on a computer without KDE with only console when I try to connect to android 5.1 phone I run "bluetoothd -n" then "./bluez-source/test/simple-agent" then "sudo pand -n -c 50:AE:F6:23:E0:A6 -i hci0" and it connects to a phone and creates interface "bnep0" so I can ssh to a phone now
<generation2> now, on a computer with KDE I'm trying to do the same, first "bluetoothd -n" then when I run "./bluez-source/test/simple-agent" it says: "dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.bluez.Error.AlreadyExists: Already Exists" so looks like KDE is allrady running some sort of "agent", because when I do
<generation2> "sudo pand -n -c 50:AE:F6:23:E0:A6 -i hci0" there is window pops up with buttons: "PIN is correct" and "PIN is incorrect" and when I press "PIN is correct" the connection is established and I can ssh to a phone
<generation2> so the question is, can I disable that KDE's "agent" so I can just use "./bluez-source/test/simple-agent" ?
<generation2> ps shows that there is process running:
<generation2> "polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1", it may be what I need to disable, so what if I kill it ? will it crash entire KDE ? what is it for ?
<mparillo> generation2: I have that process running myself. It is described as "Daemon providing a polkit authentication UI for KDE" See: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Polkit#Authentication_agents
<mparillo> If you are worried about crashing Plasma, I recommend you exit all programs, save data, ctrl alt f3, and login to a tty.
<generation2> it could be bluetoothd's thing that is doing it, not KDE thing
#kubuntu 2017-09-08
<mparillo> Could be. I disabled bluetooth, and it still shows in my ps aux | grep polkit
<markc> anyone bored and want to try a spreed.me session? I want to test pulseaudio on artful
<lordievader> Good morning
<naught101> My bluetooth isn't working since upgrading to 17.10: when I try to add my speaker, it says that adding it has failed (but gives no details). I press cancel, and it appears as though it has been added, but then I try to connect, and it says "connection to the device failed"
<naught101> There isn't anything bluetooth related in dmesg...
<naught101> Oh, in syslog, I get a2dp-sink profile connect failed for 0C:A6:94:E6:8B:44: Protocol not available
<hateball> naught101: 17.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<naught101> hateball: cheers
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<viewer|98691> I'm using Kubuntu 16.04 and I'm wanting upgrade to 16.10, and then 17.04.  The problem is, I'm not able to get my system to recognize that there is another release available.
<acheronuk> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<acheronuk> Dist: yakkety
<acheronuk> Name: Yakkety Yak
<acheronuk> Version: 16.10
<acheronuk> Date: Thu, 13 October 2016 16:10:00 UTC
<acheronuk> Supported: 0
<acheronuk> so I would guess the upgrader won't allow a supported: 0 release (i.e. not supported) as an upgrade path
<acheronuk> understandably
<viewer|98691> acheronuk - was that to me?
<acheronuk> yes
<viewer|98691> So, I should not be able to go from 16.04 to 16.10?
<viewer|98691> Not challenging you, just trying to learn
<viewer|98691> I'd been reading this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<viewer|98691> Also, then the logical path then would be to 17.04?
<viewer|98691> https://thepasteb.in/p/Mjhx4W6Qr6xtV
<genii> If you're on an LTS but want to go to the next immediate release instead of to the next LTS, change Prompt=lts to Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<viewer|98691> I have done that.
<genii> viewer|98691: Because 16.10 is EOL now, it will be in old-releases.ubuntu.com
<viewer|98691> I don't mind making the move straight to 17.04 - the problem is my system seems to see that there are no upgrades available at all.
<viewer|98691> I think if I could get it to just 'see' it would work fine - the problem is, it seems like it only sees xenial
<viewer|98691> Output from do-release-upgrade:
<viewer|98691> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<viewer|98691> No new release found.
<genii> Yes, because as I just described, it's been archived from archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<acheronuk> aside from LTS to LTS, skipping versions is not a supported upgrade path, so the updater will not consider it
<viewer|98691> Okay, and jumping form 16.04 to 17.04 is no an option?
<viewer|98691> oka
<viewer|98691> AH
<viewer|98691> okay, that makes sense.
<viewer|98691> So I need to add the archive repo to my sources.list maybe, and then go to 16.10, then to 17.04?
<acheronuk> you could manually swap out your sources and dist-upgrade the old fashioned way, but that is taking a biggish risk with breakage
<acheronuk> I would never advise that
<viewer|98691> So the recommended path forward would be to wait for the next LTS release, then go to a 'normal' update policy?
<acheronuk> I have done it. but would never ever advise it to a user :P
<acheronuk> yes, or clean install
<viewer|98691> Okay.  I can wait.  I am a software engineer, and I have been using Debian for the past 13 years or so, but I am new to Ubuntu.  Thank you for this information.
<viewer|98691> Thanks for the help acheronuk and genii
<viewer|98691> Have a good day
<acheronuk> no problem.
<septorang> hello guys
<septorang> i'm virgo from indonesia
<mr_tordoide_> Hi Virgo!
<mr_tordoide_> I am from Nepal
<genii> Hm.
<matty> !list
<ubottu> matty: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
#kubuntu 2017-09-09
<deeno> is there a way to run qtspim in ubuntu
<valorie> !info qtspim
<ubottu> Package qtspim does not exist in zesty
<magkneetoe> hey guys
<magkneetoe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25493816/ any ideas why i get a syntax error on my build
<krytarik> magkneetoe: Looks like a case for #inkscape.
<magkneetoe> lame
<alaa> Hello?
<mr_tordoide> Hi!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Maxiride> Hello, is this the right place to seek for help?
<BluesKaj> Maxiride,yes, just ask your question and maybe someons can help
<BluesKaj> someone even :-)
<Maxiride> First of all I'm on KDE neon and sometimes when I move the laptop by picking it from the edges the WiFi signals disappears. I suspect an hardware issue, however of i reboot the system everything works fine again. So during the reboot something must happen. Ifconfig shows properly the wlp3s0 adapter but ifconfig down/up doesn't solve. Rfkill doesn't show any block. Iwlist wlp3s0 scan does the scan but brings now results. # service network-manager …
<Maxiride> …restart doesn't solve the issue. If I use the physical switch on the laptop to turn off/on the wifi adapter network manager does indeed show that the active adapter is turned off and on
<Maxiride> This wifi issue happens also on windows (I'm on dual  boot) and also there rebooting solves it. So I'm pretty sure something hardware is messed up, but the reboots always solves it.
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, I think you could right about the HW issue, especially since the signal drops on both linux and windows
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, I think you could be right about the HW issue, especially since the signal drops on both linux and windows
<Maxiride> But it's something that happens when moving it, I guess something related to micro deformations due to the weight. What's very odd for me is that rebooting solves it every time
<Maxiride> So BluesKaj I imagined that if rebooting solves the issue there must be something I could do from the shell, like "rebooting the adapter" only. However all the above mentioned commands doesn't solve it..
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, I have an issue with my laptop screen, when i move the screen to a certain position the screen gets red artifacts all over it, like the 's a loose connection
<BluesKaj> laptops prone to hardware problems due to thier portability. I'm afraid they aren't as robust as they should be, especially the cheaper models
<hassoon> anyone knows where to get a highly compressed copy of kubuntu from ?
#kubuntu 2017-09-10
<breetai> How do you add a new splash screen ????
<Anabioz> hi
<DanaKil> hello ! I'd like to report a bug but maybe someone can confirm it before ? It's very quick and easy. When I shade a window (so there is only the titlebar left) and minimize it in the taskbar, the window is automatically unshaded when I restore it (click on this window entry in the taskbar)
<obert> hey
<obert> what means after a sudo apt-get upgrade 'The following packages have been kept back', please?
<acheronuk> that some changes need to be made for the upgrade that 'apt-get upgrade' may not be able to handle
<acheronuk> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man8/apt-get.8.html
<acheronuk> 'New versions of
<acheronuk>            currently installed packages that cannot be upgraded without
<acheronuk>            changing the install status of another package will be left at
<acheronuk>            their current version'
<acheronuk> so may need 'dist-upgrade' instead
<obert> but I got the latest version already
<obert> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<obert> I don't remember the command
<obert> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<obert> correct acheronuk?
<acheronuk> No!
<obert> -.-
<acheronuk> I mean 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' is correct
<acheronuk> do-release-upgrade is to upgrade you whole system to a new Kubuntu release entirely
<acheronuk> BIG difference!
<obert> new thing learned
<acheronuk> but even with the 1st, check carefully what it proposed to do, before you accept.
<obert> can be there issues?
<acheronuk> not usually if the sources you have are official ones or ppas where people have tested properly, as anything it proposed to remove should be required or intentional
<acheronuk> but wise to check what it intends to do to, in case the 'intelligent' part of it fails and it wants to do something 'dumb' :P
<obert> how to know what's dumb? :P
<obert> I am not a pro in linux
<acheronuk> weel, use common sense. if is say for kubuntu says it will remove 'plasma-desktop' and not replace it with a new version, that would be 'dumb'
<acheronuk> *if it say for kubuntu says
<obert> oh ok
<obert> thanks acheronuk
<viewer|3263> I just updated my kubuntu 17.4 installation and rebooted - Now the login screen appears, and I can enter my pwd. - but then it get's stuck. Is there anything I can do?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<vinux> msg NickServ register abeychal67 vineetsemwal82@gmail.com
<L``> Hey guys. Installed a widget, put it on the taskbar, now plasmashell crashes on start. I tried killall and then kstart. What do?
<aa_> wow, konversation auto joined me!
<aa_> Hi everyone
<aa_> after about 20 years of linux I finally love KDE. Great work.
<aa_> :)
<L``> Well, I fixed i
<L``> by way of random googled commands and reinstalling stuff
<mib222> Hy. Is release process the same for beta images as is it for the final images? I'm asking because I want to install beta on my broken instalation or should I wait for final release in october?
<BluesKaj> mib222, that depends on whether you're a home user or work/production user that needs stability
<BluesKaj> I'm on Artful beta 1 and it's very stable for a development release, however there no gurantees that yours will be the same due to different hardware and required apps
<mib222> Well I'm home user. I also understand the quirks that may come with beta releases, which I can handle for a month until the final release.
<mib222> I'm trying figure out if I install beta right now is it recomended to reinstall kubuntu again after the final release or can I do apt-get upgrade  and my sistem will be the same as if installed from final relase image?
<BluesKaj> yes, you can upgrade the beta to the final release by just updating. upgrading and full upgrade with apt after the official release is available in the the repos. If you update and upgrade the beta periodically then you'l be very close to the final release even before the official release date.
<BluesKaj> you have to install beta 1 as a new clean install tho
<mib222> of course, thats exactly what I will do, because my sistem is slow as hell at the moment and i want to try new IO shcedulers
<mib222> thank you verry much for the explanation
<BluesKaj> mib222, not sure if there's a new clean install required for the final beta
<BluesKaj> here's the release schedule
<BluesKaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule
<mib222> thanks, loks like final beta is only two weeks and half away, so I will probabbly wait until then
<BluesKaj> right
<mparillo> mib222: And if you do install Beta2, please head over to #kubuntu-devel and share your experiences.
<mib222> mparillo, I will do that
<nmrp3> hi - I've got a buggy mouse pointer - it is dragging the background with it
<nmrp3> particularly bad with mouse clicks or if a tooltip pops us
<nmrp3> I've done a full update. running nvidia 375.66
<Mrokii> How can I restart kwin (or possibly the desktop session) from a virtual console.
<hassoon> is it common for you guys that the kubuntu installers hungs up in 33% for a while?
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @Mrokii, too late I guess, but I restart de desktop session with sudo systemctl restart sddm
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> and Good day everyone!
#kubuntu 2018-09-03
<obake> Has anyone been successful with installing ibus and anthy?
<obake> I was trying to find some articles or help pages, but could not
<obake> I have installed ibus and ibus-anthy
<obake> I have the hotkeys setup, but when I switch to anthy, I cannot type in kana
<IrcsomeBot> Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala was added by: Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> Unable to install any application from discover application. It gives cannot obtain lock message
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> Plz help
<hateball> maybe there is an automatic update running already
<hateball> Vamsi, if you run in a terminal "ps aux |grep dpkg" does it show any process?
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qpGO0LEl/file_9424.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> ☝️that was the output
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> I am totally new plz help
<hateball> Vamsi, if you try installing something from Discover now, do you get the same error?
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> Yes. "Cannot obtain lock"
<hateball> hmmm, can't say I have used Discover so I don't know what is wrong
<hateball> Can you install things using any other frontend?
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> No
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> Yes I was able to install through package manager
<hateball> Maybe some Discover bug then, sorry I don't know anything about it
<hateball> But I guess if you hang around, someone else might know
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> Okay. thank you for help.👨‍🔧
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> One more. super key is not showing up menu
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Hi BluesKaj !
<IrcsomeBot> Morten_Andreasen was added by: Morten_Andreasen
<IrcsomeBot> <Morten_Andreasen> hi all - after a recent update my keyboard shortcuts have changed. I keep entering virtual console when using meta+left or meta+right. Same thing when hitting alt+f4 (to clsoe a window for instance). Have anyone else had the same problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes, and I can help you fix it
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Run `sudo kbd_mode -s`
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> does that instantly fix it?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> If so, you are experiencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-cyrillic/+bug/520546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520546 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "Alt-f2 switches to virtual terminal 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mrokii> Hello. Not quite Kubuntu-related I guess, but for some reason Netflix sstopped working on Vivaldi on my Kubuntu. The widevine-plugin is still on the HD and nothing seems to have changed, but the component isn't recognised anymore by Vivaldi (and not shwon in its component-window).
<hgolden> How do I make my Display settings permanent? They reset everytime I restart. (Kubuntu 18.04.1)
<memphisto> smplayer is acting weird
<memphisto> it opens a separate mpv window
<memphisto> or if you put mplayer it behaves even weirder...small frame inside fullscreen
<memphisto> anybody facing issue?
<memphisto> somebody knows the fix or maybe suggest another qt based /kde based player with same features
#kubuntu 2018-09-04
<IrcsomeBot> <Morten_Andreasen> @nggraham  Tat helped - thank you so much!
<IrcsomeBot> <Morten_Andreasen> that'
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> You're welcome!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> It drove me crazy too
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> a bit sad that the bug hasn't been fixed yet
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Since it helped you, please feel free to Click on the "this affects me too!" button on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-cyrillic/+bug/520546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520546 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "Alt-f2 switches to virtual terminal 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <Morten_Andreasen> Done and done - made sure to also check the "also affect me" button. Thanks again for the quick help 👍☑️
<IrcsomeBot> darkgod was added by: darkgod
<IrcsomeBot> <darkgod> Hi everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <darkgod> I hope you are doing great
<IrcsomeBot> <darkgod> I have an issue with my kubuntu distro, there is a shortcut that conflicts woth some other apps, it it ctrl+shift+e, how can I remove that shortcut. Thanks in advance, I hope you can help me.
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <darkgod> Morning
<IrcsomeBot> Wagehorn was added by: Wagehorn
<IrcsomeBot> <Wagehorn> Hi. I have a problem. After hibernation I need to restart network-manager because my internet has fall down. No ping, no ip, but plasma show me that connection on. This problem on two notebooks.
<lordievader> What is the output of `ip addr show` when that happens?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, probably https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/1790613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790613 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Regression: packagekit crashes updating itself to 1.1.9-1ubuntu2.18.04.1" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> hateball: ^^
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<esperegu> how can I enable HDMI sound without enabling video?
<chenrl> Hello
<chenrl> After today upgrade of: Upgrade: libgpgmepp6:amd64 (1.10.0-1ubuntu1, 1.10.0-1ubuntu2), libpackagekit-glib2-18:amd64 (1.1.9-1ubuntu2, 1.1.9-1ubuntu2.18.04.1), libgpgme11:amd64 (1.10.0-1ubuntu1, 1.10.0-1ubuntu2), console-setup-linux:amd64 (1.178ubuntu2.6, 1.178ubuntu2.7), console-setup:amd64 (1.178ubuntu2.6, 1.178ubuntu2.7), packagekit-tools:amd64 (1.1.9-1ubuntu2, 1.1.9-1ubuntu2.18.04.1), packagekit:amd64 (1.1.9-1ubuntu2, 1.1.9-1ubuntu2.18.
<chenrl> 04.1), keyboard-configuration:amd64 (1.178ubuntu2.6, 1.178ubuntu2.7), gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0:amd64 (1.1.9-1ubuntu2, 1.1.9-1ubuntu2.18.04.1), libqgpgme7:amd64 (1.10.0-1ubuntu1, 1.10.0-1ubuntu2) when I lcok my screen with Ctrl-Alt-L I get the lock form background image and nothing more.
<chenrl> I am unable to unlock the host, and force to reboot.
<chenrl> I have a dual monitor setup with one monitor rotated at 90 deg.
<chenrl> When I disconnect the rotated screen, I do get the lock widgnets but I can't interact with it, and force to reboot anyway.
<chenrl> reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1790633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790633 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu) "Lock screen has nno widget to enter password" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <darkgod> darkgod: … Hi everyone … I have an issue with my kubuntu distro, there is a shortcut that conflicts with some other apps, it's ctrl+shift+e, how can I remove that shortcut. Thanks in advance, I hope you can help me.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @darkgod, what is the shortcut for?
<IrcsomeBot> <darkgod> @acheronuk, For example vscode uses it to open the editor panel but Kubuntu misunderstand it and it put the text editor in the mode of emoticon insertion, am I clear?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yes, but do you know what KDE action is it bound to?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Oh. I see.
<IrcsomeBot> <darkgod> Not exactly, I can't find it on the shortcuts settings
<IrcsomeBot> <darkgod> But when I press that combination, my editors insert an e letter and if I write more than 10 characters all pf them got deleted
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @darkgod, Might be a vscode change at fault? https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/57648
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I can't find any binding on Crtl+Shift+E in KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <darkgod> I have a short video that ilustrates the problem, can I share it?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @darkgod, You can, but I can replicate the issue as stated in the github issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <darkgod> (Video, 5s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DGuzBjiQ/file_9433.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yeah, well you are in the ediotor pain there, which is what the github bug says. The shortcut does not work when you are in the editor pane. But does when your focus is not there.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Which is precisely what I get here.
<IrcsomeBot> <darkgod> So, I will be waiting for a correction, thank you very much
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I can also confim if I force downgrade code to 1.25.1, it works properly, even when focus is in editing
<IrcsomeBot> <darkgod> I can try it but not a this moment
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I was just double checking to make sure it breaks with the 1.26 update
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Guys I have a problem with sound in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Music just fine but if I play some arcade games with emulator sound has really bad crackling
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> All emulators have the bug
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> That's known issue with Linux systems
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> How to fix crackling?
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> My sound is via HDMI from my GPU
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Now I'm reinstalling Kubuntu cause I made big mess with PulseAudio
<BluesKaj> maybe you gave the volume turned up too high and it's overloading the circuit , aka clipping
<BluesKaj> gave-have
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> It's no volume problem cause I have the same bug on minimum volume
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Sound is like broken mp3 file
<BluesKaj> perhaps it's the aopp then
<BluesKaj> app
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> All emulators have the bug
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> On Windows is fine
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> There must me an HDMI glitch
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Disabled my onboard sound card and enabled hdmi only
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> enabling onboard does not help
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Issue is on Viber app also
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Onboard card works fine
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Bug is only on HDMI audio
<BluesKaj> perhaps file a bug
<BluesKaj> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<BluesKaj> Velizar Peshev, also check your volume ctrls in alsamixer, I should have mentioned this earlier
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> Hey kubuntu 18.04 isnt using my swap space for no reason … I have give 5gigs for it
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> Is it a bug
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rex30RM8/file_9434.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Xpak7TzY/file_9435.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> HDMI shows nothing
<BluesKaj> you can open alsamixer in the terminal, easier to read
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @Christoshaju, Ubuntu 18.04 and derivatives use swap file, not swap partitions anymore.
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> @Phil Linux, Ohh
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> But in performance monitor swap is showing 0
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @Christoshaju, Sure. In form of the file.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @Christoshaju, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/12/ubuntu-17-04-drops-swaps-swap-partitions-swap-files
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> @Phil Linux, They y it's showing 0 in monitor
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @Christoshaju, How many percent of your RAM is the computer using?
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> @Phil Linux, Some time 95 %
<IrcsomeBot> <Christoshaju> Always@ 60-70%
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> hm...
<TBotNik> All: Anyone know a good git based restore program that will take existing .tar.gz backup files and  do a sync based file restore, by date?
<madLyfe> do we get our updates to applications via ubuntu?
<madLyfe> like VLC or FF that were installed today?
<madLyfe> k3b on kubuntu wont let me burn an iso to a usb drive that already has an iso on there. any other recommendations?
<Dragnslcr> madLyfe- what kind of .iso is it?
<madLyfe> dban
<Dragnslcr> If it's a hybrid .iso, you can just use dd to copy it
<madLyfe> I had to go into windows to put it on the USB properly. got slightly there with unetboot or whatever it's called.
<Dragnslcr> Otherwise, you could delete the partition table on the drive so that k3b sees a blank medium
<madLyfe> I feel like it should be able to write over whatever.
<Dragnslcr> It depends on if k3b sees a USB drive as a rewriteable medium
<Dragnslcr> I don't think I've ever used k3b to copy a .iso to a USB drive
#kubuntu 2018-09-05
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know if there is a dolphin thumbnail viewer alternative online?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> gt8ost4l: what do you mean?
<gt8ost4l> nggraham you knoe dolphin right?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes
<gt8ost4l> when you enable preview on dolphin and the document on adjust view properties?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> what's the question, sorry?
<gt8ost4l> nggraham simple!
<gt8ost4l> how come i get a double pain preview on dolphin
<gt8ost4l> nggraham can i show you?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> can you post a screenshot?
<gt8ost4l> its hard to discribe it with words
<gt8ost4l> have you ever had a pdf with double pages on lets say windows
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> a screenshot might help
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> just upload it to imgur and post the link here
<gt8ost4l> nggraham https://imgur.com/a/hd5uKyO
<gt8ost4l> the book that says advanced backend
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> got it. So what's the problem with this picture?
<gt8ost4l> the book that says advanced backend
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ah
<gt8ost4l> its more books like that
<gt8ost4l> but its to much
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if you open that book in Okular, what does the first page look like?
<gt8ost4l> its fine
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> in other words, is this is an issue with the thumbnailer, or is it an issue with the PDFs themselves
<gt8ost4l> there all fine
<gt8ost4l> pdf thumbnail viewer
<gt8ost4l> in ubuntu i had no problem
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ok, then please submit a bug report to bugs.kde.org against the kio-extras product. Please attach that screenshot as well as one of the PDFs that gets a bad thumbnail … Also please read https://community.kde.org/Get_Involved/Bug_Reporting
<gt8ost4l> so your telling me that there are no alternatives
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> not to my knowledge
<gt8ost4l> that bug report would take weeks
<gt8ost4l> people coming in and out
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it would take you 10 minutes to do...
<gt8ost4l> no not me
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if you don't report it, it'll never be fixed
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Just Do It™
<gt8ost4l> the people behind kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> actually it would be the KDE people
<gt8ost4l> i will hold up
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (such as me)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> bye bye, going to sleep now
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but please do file that bug
<gt8ost4l> bye
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> I love how Falkon incorportates the system font in the tabs and right clicking for menu's etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Good morning guys!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> My Kubuntu 18.04.1 is randomly taking muuuuuuch longer to start. Can anyone point me into the right direction how to go about finding the cause? Non IT background here.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> The start times vary between 11 and 32 seconds
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Between grub and longin screen
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Between grub and login screen.
<hateball> Phil, after it's started you can run "journalctl -x" and examine the log, see if there are any obvious errors etc
<hateball> maybe it times out looking for a device or getting a network connection or whatever
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @hateball, Thanks! I'll have a look at it!
<lordievader> `systemd-analyze blame` is another nice utility to see what takes long to startup.
<esperegu> how can I get HDMI sound without a video signal on the port?
<gt8ost4l> does anybody here know how to migrate to dolphin4?
<IrcsomeBot> ZebedeeBoss was added by: ZebedeeBoss
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, Wow! Welcome Rob!
<IrcsomeBot> <ZebedeeBoss> @Phil Linux, Hi Phil - Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, Welcome to the bright side! 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <ZebedeeBoss> @Phil Linux, LOL - I have been a Kubuntu user on and off since 2010
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, Soooooo far longer than me! I only know your from DL and there you seemed to me very much a GTK guy.
<hateball> esperegu: think that depends on the chipset. I tried getting that working with Intel once, it refused to activate the audio device on the hdmi unless I also activated video
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, my bad.
<IrcsomeBot> <ZebedeeBoss> @Phil Linux, GTK / QT / Wotever - don't care as long as it works and works well - Kubuntu has always done that
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, Very much my approach as well. I switched to Linux almost 2 years ago when it became clear that Windows would no longer be a viable option for a person who puts any value on privacy. Then I tried almost any larger Distro under the sun (peppermint is still on my netbook). When I got my 27" 4K screen I had to go to Plasma because it was the only DE that could scale correctly.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, Now I wouldn't want to live without all the KDE goodness.
<IrcsomeBot> <ZebedeeBoss> @Phil Linux, when you are next on peppermint have a play with xrandr - specifically  … xrandr - -output DP-2 - -scale 0.5x0.5 … change DP-2 to your monitor and scale to whatever number you want … xrandr - -output DP-2 - -scale 1x1 … will put you back to normal
<IrcsomeBot> <ZebedeeBoss> you have to do - - else yo get —
<IrcsomeBot> <ZebedeeBoss> be back in a while
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, I have not used it on my main machine in a long time. Does that experiemnt work on a live USB?
<esperegu> hateball: it worked fine on kubuntu 16.04. now that I upgraded to 18.04 it suddenly stops working. And when I enable a monitor it will mute when the monitor goes to standby
<IrcsomeBot> <ZebedeeBoss> @Phil Linux, No reason it should not
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, Etcher is working...
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, No. Wrong version. Torrenting PM19 64bit now...
<IrcsomeBot> <ZebedeeBoss> @Phil Linux, PM9 u mean 😛
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, damn fingers... need... coffee...
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @nggraham, Do you by any chance know why Kubuntu chose not to include snapd by default?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, snapd is installed by default
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the snap integration backend for discover is not
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, No. You have to manually install it via discover->preferences-> activate snap backend.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, that is not snapd. just the discover backend for it
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Hm... Alan pope just said that it is not installed. I just took his work for it since I cannot verify on my own system.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and the reason that backend is not installed by default, is that discover 5.12 does not do a great job with it in that version. for example, does nto support snaps using classic confinement
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and we can't upgrade discover in bionic as => 5.13 requires newer Qt
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, I see! Thanks for the Info!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Whaaaaaat? I was so hoping for a newer discover in 18.04 along the way!!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'm thinking of adding the snap discover backend in 18.10 butt that needs a little testing
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, maybe in backports PPA sometime, but that requires upgrading the entire Qt stack in the PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, I did it and I can tell you that discover does the discovering of snaps in a very spotty way.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, :(
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, I would really like to avoid the ppa since I appreciate stability. And the ealry point releases of Plasma are super interesting but not very sensible to have on a production machine.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> back later. gotta run.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, I would really love to have a ppa that give the user only the last  point releases of each version.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, later!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, are you still here?
<IrcsomeBot> <ZebedeeBoss> yeah - wassup
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, Wanted to put my new PM9 thumbdrive to good use (xrandr). But actually it's not enough time now. Later maybe?
<IrcsomeBot> <ZebedeeBoss> @Phil Linux, Hey Dude - no pressure intended :) - whenever suits you or never  👍
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, I feel no pressure at all. Just gratitute.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, And I really really hope that GTK will come around on fractional scaling. I very much want to be able to broaden my DE horizont once again.
<dnivra> Hello! I am using Kubuntu 18.04 and I find that "Ctrl + Shift + E" is assigned to type emojis. Where can I disable this mapping?
<hateball> dnivra: that does not appear to be set for me at least. do you get some emoji keyboard regardless of app?
<dnivra> no keyboard pops up if that's what you meant to ask. It works as follows: I press "Ctrl + Shift + E" and type "joy", I get "😂" inserted.
<dnivra> I'm not sure if this happens in all apps. It does happen in firefox regardless of which site I use.
<hateball> heh, seems to be the same in chrome as well
<hateball> maybe it is some standardized browser thing then? I had never seen this before, and it doesnt happen in quassel or kate
<dnivra> yeah seems to be case in chrome as well. and you're right: doesn't happen in kate or libreoffice from what I checked so it could be a browser thing.
<hateball> that said, no idea how to disable. but at least you know where to look now
<dnivra> interestingly, firefox has the network window from developer tools also mappend to ctrl + shift + E. Needless to say that window doesn't open up.
<hateball> ah hehe
<dnivra> okay even more weird: it opens up if cursor is not focused on a text field. if I'm focused on a text field, the emoji insert overrides it
<dnivra> and I'm not sure if it's a browser shortcut now: Google docs reports there's no conflict with firefox shortcuts and it's shortcuts for "Ctrl + Shift + E". Docs uses it for centre align.
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> How to save power
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Kubuntu 18.04.1 - 2 hours of use - 50% left
<hateball> chronosmsx, you can try powertop I guess
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @dnivra, Weirdly I have the opposite problem: I don't see a lot of Emojis that people send me and I cannot send any apart from the very basic ones that I insert by simply typing "😉" or such.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @dnivra, ; - )
<pepee> hi. is there a way to disable the touchscreen completely in KDE?
<regreg> pepee: that sounds more like an X issue rather than a KDE issue
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Hey @ZebedeeBoss , I have started PM9 on my 27" 4K screen. What shall I do now? You were saying something about xrandr...
<feodoran> How do I shut up kwallet? I purged kwalletmanager, added "Enabled=false" to both ~/.config/kwalletrc and ~/.kde/share/config/kwalletrc and I still get a kwallet dialog asking me for some password (which I never set up) every time I start my browser.
<BluesKaj> feodoran, system settings>account destails>KDE wallet>uncheck "Enable the KDE wallet subsystem"
<feodoran> BluesKaj: I have no "KDE wallet" under account details
<BluesKaj> in system settings click on kde wallet
<BluesKaj> system settings>account details
<BluesKaj>  kmenu>system settings
<feodoran> there is no wallet in my system settings, not even if I enter it into the search field
<BluesKaj> feodoran, look in the kmenu in the panel...do you have  K icon on left side of the panel?
<feodoran> kmenu yes, but nothing about wallet in there
<BluesKaj> it's in the system settings icon with wrench and screwdriver crossed in the form of an X
<BluesKaj> then find account details
<feodoran> damit...turns out removing kwalletmanager removes it from the settings
<feodoran> why can I remove the package kwalletmanager, but there is no way to uninstall kwallet itselft?
<BluesKaj> it has tob e disabled before remving the kwalletmanager, best tom just reinstall kwalletmanager then uncheck the box "Enable the KDE wallet subsystem"
<feodoran> Ok, next question: pressing a volume button on the keyboard triggers some pop up in the middle of the screen. Can I move this into some corner?
<BluesKaj> I doubt it
<feodoran> It is really annoying there, but I like to have this indicator in general ...
<BluesKaj> mine fades out after a few secs if not used
<feodoran> it not about how long it stays, its about the location
<BluesKaj> I have no idea how to change it's location
<madLyfe> wat? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/gdkVtj31/image.png
<pepee> regreg: sorry, I forgot had made a question... yeah, I could disable it by using xinput
<IrcsomeBot1> <Wagehorn> @lordievader, ip addr show … 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000 …     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00 …     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo …        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever …     inet6 ::1/128 scope host  …        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever … 2: enp3s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP 
<IrcsomeBot1> qlen 1000 …     link/ether 50:46:5d:3a:25:7f brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff …     inet6 fe80::c376:59d9:a13a:b79c/64 scope link noprefixroute  …        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever … 3: wlp2s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state UP group default qlen 1000 …     link/ether 20:68:9d:fa🇧🇦39 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff …     inet6 fe80::7bcc:476b:ee85:e721/64 scope link noprefixroute  …        valid_lft 
<IrcsomeBot1> preferred_lft forever
#kubuntu 2018-09-06
<lordievader> Good morning
<RaphGroHS> where to configure timeout for session locking?
<IrcsomeBot1> denimr was added by: denimr
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> guys I need help. I removed xserver-xorg-input-all because I wanted to get rid of libinput after installing synapics and now my keyboard is gone. I want to start the virtual keyboard for the password prompt but can't find it anywhere
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> my keyboard is non-functioning* learned a lesson there
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> do you have a DVD/USB with an ISO?
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> yeah
<valorie> if so, you can chroot in using the live session
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> just booted into it
<valorie> and hopefully fix stuff
<valorie> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<valorie> hmmm, that might be a good starting place
<valorie> but I think you'll have to DDG that a bit
 * valorie is heading to bed atm
<valorie> at worst you can do a backup and re-install
<valorie> at best you can just reinstall xserver-xorg-input-all
<valorie> best of luck to you
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <denimr> gnitee
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Aimisaim> Friends my laptop isnot shutting down...showing /usr/bin/plasma-discover logout ' problem!!!!!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Aimisaim> Pls help me!!!
<Sia-> hi, any way to set kubuntu installer to chose the boot disk or grub disk?
<Sia-> the issue is i have a m.b with 2 SSD sda and sdb, if i install kubuntu last setup failed because trying to install grub on sda. and sda is hackintosh. Why can't self chose the bootloader disk as we have in Debian or Solus and manjaro?
<somenew> hey there
<somenew> anyone here
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Indeed.
#kubuntu 2018-09-07
<IrcsomeBot1> darkgod was added by: darkgod
<IrcsomeBot1> <darkgod> Greetings from Colombia. Someone knows how to disable unicode/emoji fast input on the OS? Because if I type ctrl+shift+u/ctrl+shift+e on some app on the system the input turns out into a special insertion mode
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> It's not an OS thing, it's just something that your web browser is doing, I think
<IrcsomeBot1> <darkgod> I happens in others app too, i.e vscode
<IrcsomeBot1> <darkgod> And it conflicts with some app's shortcuts
<madLyfe> valorie: you here?
<valorie> madLyfe: here
<madLyfe> i actually just fixed an issue i was having. turned out to be win10 fast boot being enabled and not allowing me to mount drives as RW. well they werent being auto mounted that way. i could manually remount them with RW but then they would be reset after a reboot.
<madLyfe> but i do have a question about mounting and auto mounting. i have these options enabled with no overrides: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/kvOTQdtn/image.png
<madLyfe> i also have a samba network share that i have mounted via fstab entry. i noticed that the only entries in fstab are the samba share i added and the nixOS drive partitions.
<madLyfe> nixOS drive is /sda(sda1/sda2). my two other internal drives /sdb(win10) and /sdc(storage drive) are not present in fstab at all. is that correct?
<valorie> oh gosh, I know pretty much nothing about this
<madLyfe> oh
<valorie> the settings look good
<valorie> but fast boot etc. -- total blank here
<madLyfe> well thats not an issue anymore. im more curious about fstab and what should actually be in there.
<lordievader> Good moring
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Hey guys! When I tried to do the suggested updates, discover gave me this error: What does it mean?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> (Photo, 1280x154) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Gv0OBF24/file_9454.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> It is not the first time either.
<lordievader> Dpkg the actual package installer was interrupted (killed). You should run the command it gives you in a shell (with sudo).
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Yep. I know that following the instructions works. But I wanted to know why that happens and what I can do from having it happen over and over again.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Thanks for your answer, lordievader!
<lordievader> If you don't want it to happen again don't kill discover ;)
<lordievader> Or apt, or dpkg.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Nono, I did not kill anything on purpose.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> I literally started up my computer, logged in, went away, saw the update notification and clicked on it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> I did not interrupt anything.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> That's why I am not clear on the reason for the error.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, you probably hit this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/1790613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790613 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Regression: packagekit crashes updating itself to 1.1.9-1ubuntu2.18.04.1" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> also happens on Neon bionic
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> @ubottu, Ah! Wonderful! Thank you!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> once packagekit is upgraded properly, the bug should go away (unless there is another packagekit update before they fix it)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Well, that's a pickle. My father wants to switch to linux in the near future. In order to support him easily I wanted to put him on Kubuntu 18.04 as well, but not being able to update reliably in the GUI seems like kind if a deal breaker...
<lordievader> Hahaha, lovely bug.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, I am not at the Computer anymore, but I seem to remember that there was a update for packagekit in the list...
<acheronuk> lordievader: it does deserve a large portion of facepalm!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> But hold on, if I understand it correctly, this bug is relevant for ALL of Ubuntu, not only Kubuntu, correct?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, I would imagine so. it was released just the other day. anyone trying to update via discover, which uses packagekit, is likely to hit it
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> *discover/updater
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, I actually tried updating via CLI after that and hit the same bug!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Konsole
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, if you try to update with apt or pkon afterward, you will see the same error. as the original crash leaves the packagekit packages not fully installed.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, I see.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> you need to run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to fix that before any method of updating or installing packages will work again.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Yep. It's not a problem for me (did it last tine that happened), but surely a dealbreaker for anyone of the "parents generation" whom we've told that Ubuntu just works.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Yeah, I'm quite annoyed that packagekit update went through without anyone testing to make sure packagekit itself upgraded things ok. It's a very stupid bug to get.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, I do not get why this command cannot be executed automatically (after sudo password input of course). Just a dialog box for the non technical people. Can anyone enlighten me?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Someone would have to code that into packagekit (or discover). Cleary no-one has considered this will happen enough to require that.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Hm... Regular feedback from non technical end users is clearly needed more regularly then! Ubuntu has made linux sooooo much more usable for the masses. But if things like that are not taken seriously, mass market adoption is just not going to happen. To the detriment of users and Canonical.
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> Please tell that  … Is which is the most speedy high performance version
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @Christoshaju, Any Dev
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> Please respond
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> https://andrewcrouthamel.wordpress.com/2018/09/06/my-linux-desktop-manifesto/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> @Christoshaju KDE Plasma is the most speedy high performance version :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @nggraham, I mean 14 or 16 or 18
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> can you rephrase the question?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> which is the most speedy ,high performance release
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> Is this okkk
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> probably 18
<BluesKaj> depends also on your HW, cpu, gpu, memory etc
<lordievader> And what you want furthermore. More stability over newer software.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @BluesKaj, I was having 3gb ram … I3
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @lordievader, I want to compile roms fastsr and it wont anywag make me feel hangy
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @nggraham, But i feel 18 very hangy
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> please quantify that with bug reports :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @nggraham, I dint think its a bug … Maybe my systems resources prob … But which is good compare to 16 and 18
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> you're asking questions that are not really answerable. Just use the one you find works best for you. But in any event, I would strongly recommend 18.04, since it includes a stable and mature version of KDE Plasma. Kubuntu 16.04 did not.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> @nggraham, Ohhk
<IrcsomeBot1> <Christoshaju> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> no problem
<nejni-marji> Is there a way to make it such that when a new window is opened on a non-current desktop, that it won't show up in the taskbar?
<IrcsomeBot> Enigma713 was added by: Enigma713
#kubuntu 2018-09-08
<someone_> Why I can't find kubuntu 16.04.5 on kubuntu.org ? although ubuntu 16.04.5 has been released .
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> Argh! How do I setup irc in Konversation?? On Hexachat in Neon it automatically logged me in. In Konversation I get: *** The channel topic is "If you haven't already, then please register your nickname to join #kubuntu - We are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (the commands explained there must be typed in your IRC program's status window, or if you don't have that,
<IrcsomeBot> here - Use « /join #kubuntu » to eventually join the support channel)"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarcho Taoist, Discussed on another channel :)
<acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @acheronuk, 👍
<IrcsomeBot> Uthayakumar C was added by: Uthayakumar C
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> hd0 out risk is shown
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Initramfs open
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> What can I do
<IrcsomeBot> rZnth4r was added by: rZnth4r
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hiimcody1> o/ Has anyone experienced an issue on 18.04 using wine 3.15-staging where they are unable to view context menus of system tray applications?
#kubuntu 2018-09-09
<someone_> I can't find kubuntu 16.04.5 on kubuntu.org although ubuntu 16.04.5 has been released .
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Looks fine to me.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Torrent and direct link is set.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> someone_
<IrcsomeBot> <ZebedeeBoss> @someone_, https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/  «< it's listed here 2nd item down ???
<someone_> I checked yesterday it was 16.04.4 now it is 16.04.05
<someone_> Ok , which command shows version details ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> cat /etc/os-release
<someone_> IrcsomeBot Thank you so much .
<anarchotaoist> Hello! I have been searching for a QT based web browser that can install Mozilla or Chrome add ons. There does not seem to be one. When the plasma integration addon comes to Kubuntu does this mean Firefox/Chrimium etc will be able to integrate with the DE like a QT browser (Falkon) does?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarcho It will do the things listed here: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.13.0.php
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but it is not the same as plasmazilla fireofox builds
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @acheronuk, Thanks Rik. Plasma integration looks to have some great features - what I cannot work out though is if it gives the browser the ability to use the same font as the Kubuntu system setting and if it uses the Dolphin layout also like Falkon and Otter do. I have not heard of plasmazilla - does this Firefox version (?) do this? Cheers!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarcho Taoist, No, it does not change the UI font. If by 'dolphin layout' you mean in the file open/save dialogue etc, then again not it doesn't do that. Those require rebuilding Fireofox after patching it's source code, which is what the unnofficial plasmazilla try to do.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> Ok, great. Yes, it is the User interface I am after! I will download and ckeckout plasmazilla! Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasmazilla is a 3rd party build in a ppa somewhere though, so does not have the Ubuntu update and security support the official Ubuntu or Mozilla builds of Firefox do
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> some people use it and say great, but be aware of that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk morning lol.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> @tipmebchbot
<IrcsomeBot1> <anatol967> http://emosurf.com/st/00f0nipA/post/7627 … Кошки – это пушистая жидкость, есть доказательства!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> @ZebedeeBoss, We've all been there... 😂
<EdgyMC_69> Hi. Does anyone else have a problem with two displays when they are on a different elevation? Sometimes notifications show on the height of the primary display instead of the one they are being shown and it looks weird.
<EdgyMC_69> https://i.imgur.com/BDhljQD.png Looks like that
<EdgyMC_69> Okay. I have changed the primary output to no primary output and it works as it should.
<EdgyMC_69> Sorry for bothering.
<IrcsomeBot1> kankan ray was added by: kankan ray
<IrcsomeBot1> <kankan ray> E: The repository 'cdrom://Kubuntu 18.04.1 LTS _Bionic Beaver_ - Release amd64 (20180725) bionic Release' does not have a Release file. what does it mean?
<IrcsomeBot1> <kankan ray> is anybody here?
<BluesKaj> kankan ray, how did you burn the iso ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <kankan ray> usb using ubuntu default writer
<IrcsomeBot1> <kankan ray> i haven't got any update
<BluesKaj> did you unmount the device first if you used the terminal ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <kankan ray> but everytime run update this messege showed up
<IrcsomeBot1> <kankan ray> @BluesKaj, no
<BluesKaj> or was it k3b?
<IrcsomeBot1> <kankan ray> no
<IrcsomeBot1> <kankan ray> startup disk creator
<BluesKaj> kankan ray, have you ever tried dd?
<IrcsomeBot1> <kankan ray> dd means?
<BluesKaj> !dd
<IrcsomeBot1> <kankan ray> no
<BluesKaj> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in bionic
<BluesKaj> hmm
<IrcsomeBot1> <kankan ray> what does this messege means actually?
<BluesKaj> dd is bit to bit method of copying iso and partitions etc
<IrcsomeBot1> <kankan ray> E: The repository 'cdrom://Kubuntu 18.04.1 LTS _Bionic Beaver_ - Release amd64 (20180725) bionic Release' does not have a Release file. what to do with that? any solution?
<IrcsomeBot1> <kankan ray> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/oCCRrdWs/file_9469.jpg
<BluesKaj> kankan ray you can use this command in the terminal  (without the quotes) "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/userj/someCD.iso" , where if=inputfile and of=outputfile
<BluesKaj> but make sure you unmount the target device (your usb stick) first
#kubuntu 2019-09-02
<toop> .... whats the problem
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> toop: not sure I what you want to do... are you trying to remote into the PC or live boot it?
<toop> remote into it
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The same credentials that would allow you to remote into the PC should be the same creds that would allow you to login.
<OerHeks> " need help to tap into a windows laptop " .. that is beyond the scope of this channel, try ##windows?
<toop> from kubuntu
<toop> tried that channel
<OerHeks> whatever, toop, we do not support hacking into windows machines
<OerHeks> good luck!
<toop> well then you must have a great alternative idea
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you are looking for rdp recommendations,  remmina and freerdp work great, but again, they require proper windows credentials.
<toop> the password is corrupted
<toop> thajts the whole problem
<IrcsomeBot> ArcaneCode was added by: ArcaneCode
<Guest74026> #exit
<Guest74026> !list
<ubottu> Guest74026: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lordievader> Good morning
<Jussi> Hi all. I remember way back when there was plasma widget for drawing on top of your desktop like, for annotations etc. does it still exist?
<Jussi> I cant seem to find it...
<RikMills> Jussi: if it does, I'm not aware of it
<Jussi> Thanks RikMills
<Jussi> RikMills: I actually found what I remembered (albeit slightly wrongly). It is "mouse mark" in desktop effects.
<RikMills> Jussi: ah. I had forgotten that existed!
<Jussi> yeah, there are a bunch of desktop effects that I had forgotten about... its not 2008 anymore :D
<RikMills> lol
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<justXuX> Hi community, is there any plans to decrease vm.swappiness parameter in sysctl.conf to 20 by default, because average RAM users have, increased, to permit this change.  With more and more SSD's used on desktops, swap degrade SSD life span. Link for reference : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Swap#Swappiness
<BluesKaj> justXuX, that's about older ssds, check this https://askubuntu.com/questions/404096/with-an-ssd-do-i-need-to-change-my-swappiness-to-increase-ssd-life
<justXuX> BluesKaj, I read it, thanks for link was informative. But in case if you have 16 or more GB RAM it will rarely swap, but less than that it will use swap that is not faster than RAM anyway and swappiness of 60 is too much for desktop use. It will be a nice touch and improve UX.
<BluesKaj> justXuX, yeah, i have 16GB Ram, don't think I've ever used the swap yet, but my resource loads are quite low being a home user.
<floown> Hello
<floown> How can I have the list of all channels on freenode with Quassel?
<IrcsomeBot> sarah bowers was added by: sarah bowers
<IrcsomeBot> <sarah bowers> (Photo, 400x400) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/00QRjrI0/file_17593.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <sarah bowers> gddgqgz
<BluesKaj> sarah bowers, we see you :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Honestly, adding @daysandbox bot to the telegram group would solve this issue with minimal inconvenience.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> And more admins in different time zones.
<justXuX> @flo
<BluesKaj> floown, !alis in the server should open a tab with search options
<justXuX> @floown, I don't use quassel but I found this https://netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<justXuX> BluesKaj, where can I post suggestion about swappiness?
<BluesKaj> justXuX, probly the  #ubuntu chat ...the reaction you get might be "mixed" tho :-)
<BluesKaj> #ubuntu chat supports all ubuntu flavours
<justXuX> So if Ubuntu changes its swappiness defaults it will automatically change in kubuntu as well?
<BluesKaj> floown, correction, /msg alis list
<floown> Thanks you guy, I try your command
<floown> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<floown>  /msg alis LIST neon
<floown>  /msg alis LIST Neon
<Guest_26> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Guest_26: Hi
#kubuntu 2019-09-03
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<Imaginatrix> Hey all, could anyone help me with an issue. I am running Kubuntu 18.04.3 and for some reason, each audio source is creating a new instance in the audio manager that all starts with a default volume level... which is loud. is there a way to make firefox just be one volume or at least remember when i turn things down.
<Imaginatrix> it's getting quite irritating having a youtube video auto play and then my speakers screaming at me lol
<Imaginatrix> i would like to merge any audio output from an app to one thing, or at least have new instances respect previously set volume levels
<Imaginatrix> like if im stuck with the multi-instanced thing then each new one should open at the current volume level I have set
<lordievader> Good morning
<justXuX> Good indeed.
<dell> help:who knows how to solve this problem??  Akregator is a component of "Kontact",a RSS reader.But when I open it,It always happens a error and crash and closed.KDE also gives a warning.But when I open Kontact and then open Akregator,it doesn't have error.Why?
<dell> In Kubuntu 18.04.3LTS.Just upgrade system to update.
<dell> help:who knows how to solve this problem??  Akregator is a component of "Kontact",a RSS reader.But when I open it,It always happens a error and crash and closed.KDE also gives a warning.But when I open Kontact and then open Akregator,it doesn't have error.Why?In Kubuntu 18.04.3LTS.Just upgrade system to the newest edition
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> Michelle Eastham was added by: Michelle Eastham
<IrcsomeBot> <Michelle Eastham> (Photo, 380x600) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rLLr5PQT/file_17632.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Michelle Eastham> ibyrhr dg nizmjpl
<hemenson> opa
<xdev_> heelo
<gumer> hola que tal con todos...
<gumer> Hola con todos que tal ...
<gumer> alguien que hable español
<yogib33r> bonsoir
#kubuntu 2019-09-04
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> AlphaX2025 was added by: AlphaX2025
<buh5> привет
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<EvilRoey> o/ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey EvilRoey
<EvilRoey> :) hey-hey
<viewer|55> how do i force the firefox that installed with kubuntu to upgrade to version 69? i thought i was downloading the installer but it turns out to be an archive that extracts to a usable folder to use the new versioin but i want to replace version 68.05 with version 69
<viewer|55> oops..i mean version 68.02 with version 69
<viewer|55> is everyone private chatting?
<BluesKaj> viewer|55, think FF 69 is still in beta
<viewer|55> its not...i use it in windows and i have it on this computer but its just usable and i want it to replace this version
<viewer|55> i downloaded it from the mozilla website
<BluesKaj> viewer|55, try to remove the current version, reboot ,then install the FF69
<viewer|55> if i had the installer i would but the archive didnnt contain an installer, it was just extracted to a folder and can be rn from there. that is why i am asking how to force firefox 68.02 to upgrade to 69
<viewer|55> that was supposed to be run from there
<viewer|55> and thank you so much for reading and answering
<RikMills> viewer|55: 69 will come in updates in the main archive soon. can't give an ETA, but for example last 68 update was 5 days after mozilla release
<BluesKaj> viewer|55, have you tried resetting the proxy in current FF preferences>network settings>settings?
<RikMills> ubuntu do their own build, so it has to be built and QA'd, hence the delay
<viewer|55> no i havent Blues but im very new to using this and i want to learn using it before i start tweaking settings. and thank you RIK
<kubuntu__> Hi everyone.I have a problem.I am using Kubuntu 18.04.3LTS.And I am using application global menu.But when I open "Akregator"(RSS reader,a component of Kontact),It always crashes and closed.Who can give me a help?Thanks
<kubuntu__>  Hi everyone.I have a problem.I am using Kubuntu 18.04.3LTS.And I am using application global menu.But when I open "Akregator"(RSS reader,a component of Kontact),It always crashes and closed.Who can give me a help?Thanks. I just tested and found that:after I close application global menu,the "Akregator" RSS reader can be used and opened again.
<kubuntu__> Hi everyone.I have a problem.I am using Kubuntu 18.04.3LTS.And I am using application global menu.But when I open "Akregator"(RSS reader,a component of Kontact),It always crashes and closed.Who can give me a help?Thanks. I just tested and found that:after I close application global menu,the "Akregator" RSS reader can be used and opened again.
<IrcsomeBot> Margaret Wilson was added by: Margaret Wilson
<IrcsomeBot> <Margaret Wilson> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0sex0TGd/file_17680.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Margaret Wilson> a ht womoa
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Is ubuntu.com offline for you as well?
<hoplaahei> hi. I have upgraded to Firefox 69 and a lot of sites will not load due to "secure connection failed". Do I need to update ssl certifcates? If so, how?
#kubuntu 2019-09-05
<Jussi> Alrighty then. Trying to ssh into a server that only has an ipv6 address. googling is only confusing the issue... :/
<Jussi> Im getting: "Destination unreachable: No route"
<Jussi> Any thoughts on where I may be going wrong?
<lordievader> Good morning
<Jussi> morning lordievader
<OerHeks> does your IPv6 begin with fe80:: ?
<lordievader> The link-local address does
<lordievader> But you should have another address if you want to be reachable.
<Jussi> OerHeks: no.
<OerHeks> if so, add %eth0 to the address
<OerHeks> oh
<Jussi> I did find this decent guide: https://www.linux.com/tutorials/practical-networking-linux-admins-ipv6-routing/ but how does one decide what the new ipv6 address should be?
<Jussi> they only give one from the range reserved for exmples and docs
<lordievader> Typically you generate an IPv6 address based on the advertised prefix and your mac address.
<Jussi> lordievader: mhm... care to give me slightly more info?
<lordievader> Do you happen to have the package 'ndisc6' installed?
<Jussi> no idea, but checking/installing now
<Jussi> now installed
<lordievader> Alright, run `rdisc6 -v1 eth0` (assuming your interface is named eth0).
<lordievader> If router advertisments are enabled for your network that program requests an advertisement and shows it to you.
<Jussi> hrm, so what am I looking for here ?
<lordievader> The important part here is the 'Prefix'.
 * Jussi scratches head
<lordievader> The address your interface generates should fall in this range.
<lordievader> What addresses does your interface have?
<Jussi>  Source link-layer address: 60:83:34:4C:A5:XX
<Jussi>  from fe80::6283:34ff:fe4c:XXXX
<Jussi> (mildly obfusicated)
<Jussi> Im sorry lordievader, Im really stiill quite confused :)
<Jussi> It did say something about timed out...
<Jussi> $ rdisc6 -v1 wlp2s0
<Jussi> Soliciting ff02::2 (ff02::2) on wlp2s0...
<Jussi> Timed out.
<lordievader> Wireless? Does your network support ipv6?
<Jussi> Oh god... I guess I need to check that. Made a bad assumption...
<Jussi> lordievader: seems to be supported via the router settings.
<Jussi> although it does say unkown on the ipv6 address in the router status
<lordievader> Could you share a screenshot?
<IrcsomeBot> Phuong Nguyen was added by: Phuong Nguyen
<IrcsomeBot> Elaina Kroeker was added by: Elaina Kroeker
<IrcsomeBot> <Elaina Kroeker> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Goc3RGb0/file_17698.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Elaina Kroeker> imvze z y
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#kubuntu 2019-09-06
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<magic_ninja_work> hi
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<aslamK> Kubuntu 18.04.3 - Can't install baloo-dbg: "baloo-dbg : Depends: baloo4 (= 4:4.14.3-0ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed" Fix?
<aslamK>  /msg NickServ VERIFY EMAILCHG aslamK 165685465
<LINKSWORD2> Hey everybody. I'm having trouble watching a movie on VLC, or even ripping the disk from K3B. It keeps telling me to install libvidcss...
<LINKSWORD2> When I went into Konsole to install the package, it told me it is unable to locate the repository source for the requested package.
<LINKSWORD2> Any thoughts, guys?
<oer> oh, you need the dvd manual
<oer> sudo apt install libdvd-pkg && sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<oer> Follow libdvd-pkg's instructions to let it download, compile, and install libdvdcss.
<oer> restart the mediaplayer and have fun!
<oer> *kuch* Legal warning: Check with your local laws to make sure usage of libdvdcss2 would be legal in your area.
<oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<LINKSWORD2> What would be wrong with watching a DVD that I own?
<oer> if that DVD is unencrypted, you can.
<oer> oh, legal reason?
<LINKSWORD2> Right.
<oer> I guess nothing for private use
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah, because I'm just wanting to watch some Back to the Future, on DVD's that I've physically owned for about 10 years.
<oer> you could even make a smaller container, mkv/mp4
<oer> for legal reasons we cannot include this tool in the iso, that is all.
<LINKSWORD2> Basically because Canonical or whomever manages Kubuntu and the like, don't want people ripping the disc image and then sharing it for pirating.
<oer> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Lech_Johansen found out that the first 11 bytes on the dvd is the key
<oer> now BR blueray uses an update mechanism, so blueray is limited
<LINKSWORD2> Eventually, I want to upgrade to BR. But I don't see the need to throw out perfectly good DVD's and buy them again in BR.
<keithzg> Playing your own DVD can indeed be illegal via libdvdcss2. Certainly is in Canada, even moreso than in places like the States.
<proctrap> any way I can run a background process that is killed on logout ?
<proctrap> *autostarted background process
<proctrap> the autostart function of KDE won't kill anything
<proctrap> so after two login you've got the process twice
#kubuntu 2019-09-07
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @aslamK please change your password - you typed it in a public and publicly logged channel
<IrcsomeBot> n0madcoder was added by: n0madcoder
<IrcsomeBot> <n0madcoder> Hi all, … I just installed kubuntu 18.04 on a toshiba satellite c50d and the system works like a charm. However, the touchpad and keyboard aren't working in a 4/6 bootings' ratio. … I've tried so far: … sudo nano /etc/default/grub … Quiet splash to … "i8042.reset quiet splash" … sudo update grub … Disable secure boot bios … xinput list-props 10 … Or instead 10 "AT Trans..." … xinput set-prop "AT Trans..." "Devic
<IrcsomeBot> Without luck. Eventually the system reads the hardware but for the most times it just promts that there's no touchpad, and the keyboard isn't working … Last thing I've tried has been the one posted here: … https://askubuntu.com/questions/948439/touchpad-not-detected-on-lenovo-ideapad-320-with-kubuntu-17-04 … But there's an error in the installation of that elantech package due to a conflict with the 5.0 kernel … Is there any solution to
<IrcsomeBot> problem of not recognizing any touchpad or keyboard on boot? … Thanks in advance
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @n0mad — I suggest joining #ubuntu-kernel and ask the experts there
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> this chan mostly handles kde/kubuntu issues a bit higher on the stack
<IrcsomeBot> <n0madcoder> Oh, sweet thank you @Valoriez  … I'll ask there then
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> best of luck! they have been very helpful me in the past
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey bluekaj how are you
<YoGib33r> bonsoir à tous et toutes
<YoGib33r> j'ai un problème sur un soft en appimage et j'obtiens cela:
<YoGib33r> QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'
<YoGib33r> ./../bin/OpenToonz_1.2: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLX_mesa.so.0: undefined symbol: xcb_dri3_get_supported_modifiers
<YoGib33r> Merci d'avance de votre aide
<YoGib33r> il semble que cela soit opengl ou mesa mais quoi installer ?
<YoGib33r> bonne soiréé
<Niny> Hello Kubuntu team.I meet some problems.  I like the application global menu in kubuntu 18.04.3LTS,but when I open Akregator,it always crash and closed.After I close KDE application global menu,Akregator can use again and no crashing.I want to know how to solve this problem.I really like the global menu. thanks team.
<Niny> No one can solve this problem??? I will cry.......:(
<Niny>  meet some problems.  I like the application global menu in kubuntu 18.04.3LTS,but when I open Akregator,it always crash and closed.After I close KDE application global menu,Akregator can use again and no crashing.I want to know how to solve this problem.I really like the global menu. thanks team.
<Niny> meet some problems.  I like the application global menu in kubuntu 18.04.3LTS,but when I open Akregator,it always crash and closed.After I close KDE application global menu,Akregator can use again and no crashing.I want to know how to solve this problem.I really like the global menu. thanks team.
<YippMN> so im new to kubuntu , but not linux, changed over from running Gentoo quite a few years, i'm trying to copy an image file to usb and useing dd dont work nor does just drag and drop in dolphin, says it cant write to usb , what might i be missing?
<Niny> Maybe you can try "rufus" this software, YippMN.
<Niny> Rufus,this tool can easily write ISO files to USB disk.
<YippMN> ok really ok
<Niny> and another tool is called "etcher".You can also try this tool.
<YippMN> oh so you can get etcher on ubuntu? thought that was onlu win 10
<YippMN> but it doesnt look as though i have write permission for usb hmmm
<YippMN> hmm discover doesnt find either , rufus or etcher
<Niny> these tools both have edition in linux system.
<Niny> https://github-production-release-asset-2e65be.s3.amazonaws.com/45055693/92018180-c36b-11e9-8902-51d5eb3f9757?X-Amz-Algorithm=AWS4-HMAC-SHA256&X-Amz-Credential=AKIAIWNJYAX4CSVEH53A%2F20190907%2Fus-east-1%2Fs3%2Faws4_request&X-Amz-Date=20190907T213035Z&X-Amz-Expires=300&X-Amz-Signature=9a4ee7ce7593a628d88341530d1ca8b0b86c95c8fd8f17c19f6ca0d6a612f59b&X-Amz-SignedHeaders=host&actor_id=0&response-content-disposition=attachment%3B%20filename%3Dbalena-etcher-
<Niny> electron-1.5.56-linux-x64.zip&response-content-type=application%2Foctet-stream
<Niny> https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Niny> this is "etcher" official website.
<Niny> you can find the linux appimage download link
<YippMN> ut still i need to figure out how to change permission so my user can write to usb
<YippMN> hmm but i can copy other files over to usb just not an image file for ubuntu mate hmmm
<YippMN> oopps sno i cant write anything to usb
#kubuntu 2019-09-08
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @YippMN, What format is the USB? Does Kubuntu have the driver to read it? I had to install a driver. Etcher I think should reformat your USB and burn the iso regardless though.
<xeqtr> Howdy folks. Quick question: I enjoy having the reverse scrolling on my touchpad. That's easy enough to set and works fine everywhere EXCEPT in the Brave browser. I haven't found any settings in Brave that could change this and haven't found any articles on the subject. Could this be due to Snap or something like that?
<IrcsomeBot> Levi Ackerman was added by: Levi Ackerman
<IrcsomeBot> <Levi Ackerman> Can anyone tell me how to get the WiFi option in Ubuntu??
<IrcsomeBot> <Levi Ackerman> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/TciEby6c/file_17830.tgs
<IrcsomeBot> Hovhannes Chobanyan was added by: Hovhannes Chobanyan
<jubo2> Hi and thanks for the nice OS
<jubo2> I'd like to briefly extrude 3D objects from 2D vectors on Kubuntu or on a cloud app, any suggestions?
<jubo2> "Got a 2D? Here with this you can make 3D with nice effects."-software would be nice. I gotta dash, but if anyone reads and knows what I should sudo apt install or use on the web, it would be much appreciated
<jubo2> Inkscape doesn't do 3D afaik
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <n0madcoder> *jubo2 you can use freeCAD as software
<IrcsomeBot> <n0madcoder> Or "onshape" as app or cloud service
<jubo2> Thanks n0madcoder
<jubo2> onshape insisted ticking a box where it says they can contact me, so installing freecad now
#kubuntu 2020-08-31
<jilocasin> evening everyone
<jilocasin> just installed kubuntu 20.04.  Was working fine, but all of a sudden wired ethernet has gone out. I keep getting "Device could not be configured" notifications.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<IrcsomeBot> mysteryous00 was added by: mysteryous00
<divyanshu> Hi , need some help?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> OK
<IrcsomeBot> conocete_a_ti_mismo_yo was added by: conocete_a_ti_mismo_yo
<IrcsomeBot> <conocete_a_ti_mismo_yo> @DarinMiller, `Good night, could you add this person? … @zparihar`
<IrcsomeBot> <conocete_a_ti_mismo_yo> `He asked me to please add him to the group`
<dpastern> hi guys, can anyone confirm that seagate firecuda 520 gen 4 pcie SSDs will work without issue on Kubuntu (will be used as a data storage drive, not being booted from)
<dpastern> the same with Samsung 970 Evo Plus 250GB (also used as data storage).  O/S would be installed to a Crucial BX500 256GB SSD
<IrcsomeBot> Rtype_II was added by: Rtype_II
<jgupta> thunderbolt port is not working by default. do I need to install any drivers ?
<Guest_36> Hi, I have Kubuntu 20.04 installed. I tried to upgrade php7.2 to 7.4, but I can't. "apt install -y php7.4" shows me only "Note, selecting 'php7.4-bz2' for regex 'php7.4'" and so on. Any advise please?
<Guest_36> I have no additional ppa's
<Guest_36> apt show phpPackage: phpVersion: 1:7.2+60ubuntu1Priority: optionalSection: phpSource: php-defaults (60ubuntu1)Origin: Ubuntu
<Guest_36> Here is no php7.4 available
<Guest_36> Ok, problem solved. Stupid me, was still on 18.04 Sorry :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot> Gj Ta was added by: Gj Ta
<virtuald> hello, can someone help me? plasmashell eats a lot of memory
<virtuald> i don't know where to start
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sometime widget consume too much memory.  Try resetting plasma by "plasmashell —replace &" and check the memory.  If still high, disable your widgets one a time and resetting plasma between each disable.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If a bad widget is discovered, please file a bug report.
<virtuald> where do i see all widgets?
<virtuald> i think it has gotten better after i removed the cpu monitor from the desktop background and the hdd monitor from the panel, but it could have been some fixed in an update since
<virtuald> some fixes*
<virtuald> i'm also trying to tweak the vm.overcommit_ratio sysctl so at least i don't have to wait for hours (more than 24 in some cases) for the OOM killer to step in and make the system usable
<IrcsomeBot> zparihar was added by: DarinMiller
<virtuald> and now it died and isn't restarting
<virtuald> did the plasmashell replace
<virtuald> with a dash
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ensure to include the & at the end.
<virtuald> yes that too but i don't really care about blocking the terminal
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Plasmashell must be a "spawnded" process.
<virtuald> alright
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> how to check integrity of a kubuntu iso I downloaded months ago?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have it, want to check if it was corrupted or not. The one that's giving me nightmares and random freezes
<oerheks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which a checksum is provided), see https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/how-to-verify-ubuntu
<genii> If you know which exact one it is, you can go to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/  and navigate to the specific one there, then the "release" directory and scroll down to where the checksums are ( the ones ending in .gpg extension)
<genii> ..then follow the instructions on the page which the bot already linked to
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am doing that manually pasting the sha256 code inside properties of the file in dolphin
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Btw
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The teo iso are called: focal-desktop-amd64.iso   …  kubuntu-20.04-beta-desktop-amd64.iso
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Two*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> They look different. I downloaded them on April 17 and I am trying to find them through the releases but I am not able
<genii> Those were pre-release images
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The second one, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The first one, if I am not wrong, was downloaded when the OS was already out
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Since I am not able to recognize which one I've installed (I've also upgraded to 20.04.1) how to check the integrity of both?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Can't find them in the releases
<genii> focal-desktop-amd64.iso from April would be http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/20.04/release/
<genii> ( point release was in July)
<genii> There's not really a way to check the integrity of an installed system, only the iso from which it gets installed
<genii> ( not with hash sum checking anyhow)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh, md5?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @genii, That is 23 april and it's named kubuntu-20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Mine is named focal-desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Can I do a reverse search? Like pasting the md5 somewhere and finding if there's an iso with that code
<genii> Everything before 20.04.1 release in July which is in actual list of releases ( not betas) is the one I alreadly listed, 20.04
<genii> The "focal-desktop" name is just actually a plaeholder name
<genii> The iso it downloaded is the 20.04 one in this case if it was before July
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh so it's the 20.04 one
<genii> So if you still have that iso file and want to check it's integrity you can find it's md5 hash in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/20.04/release/MD5SUMS and it's sha sum in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/20.04/release/SHA1SUMS
<genii> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But sha256 is not corresponding
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am wondering that maybe the problem that I have can be explained with the iso I've installed
<genii> If so then that indicates a corrupt file
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Could it be that I installed the corrupted iso and the problem persists even if I upgraded to 20.04.1?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Also, as I am understanding, there's no way to check that beta iso md5 right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I suspect that I installed that beta 5 days before the final release
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe it was bugged
<genii> That's correct, checksums for pre-release are not kept ( as far as i know )
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> :/
<oerheks> one does not want to use a re-released iso nowadays, why would you?
<oerheks> c/pre-released
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I wanted to try it and maybe I forgot and ran that anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Also people here said that it was basically done, remaining 5 days to the final release
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I remember installing that one because at some point I wanted to wipe off the SSD and windows
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> So I wanted to reinstall it (thing that I've never done)
<oerheks> i suggest download the 20.04.1 release ..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But that would explain the freeze bug
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @oerheks, Now? It's too late
<oerheks> ..?
<oerheks> no it is not too late.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I've already upgraded kubuntu to 20.04.1
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Since it came out
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The issue did not go away
<oerheks> time to reinstall with a proper iso.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I can't
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Too much stuff is now on it.. I can't reinstall all the programs. It would take a thousand years
<oerheks> good luck then!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And I need this computer to work
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Think is this bug was so subtle I didn't feel the urge to replace the installation because it happened once and happened agaij after a long time
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> So first I was: did this program cause it? Did this peripheral cause it? Etc..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @oerheks, Well there should be an utility to auto check the integrity of the installation without going through this
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Like the "repair" option in Windows or something like that
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> You should not suggest everyone to reinstall everytime something happens..
<oerheks> !info debsecan
<ubottu> debsecan (source: debsecan): Debian Security Analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.20.1 (focal), package size 29 kB, installed size 109 kB
<oerheks> usage:  debsecan --suite $(lsb_release --codename --short) --source https://raw.githubusercontent.com/BBVA/ust2dsa/data/
<oerheks> this will show vulnerable packages only, not if they are installed correctly
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Sorry by meaning "integrity" I was meaning not meaning not secure but not corrupted
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I mean.. I wanted to find if a system file is damaged inside my installation not if they are vulnerable or not
<genii> While each file which gets installed in fact does have it's own md5 or sha sum which can be checked to see if it matches what the officially installed one should be, first you'd have to have some idea which file(s) need to be checked
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have no idea. I was wondering if when I start the live usb iso you get prompted with a window that asks you to choose between "install" or "repair"
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Like it happens in windows. That would be useful to repair possibly damaged installation (like mine) and maybe solve the problem
<genii> Conceivably you just could dump a list of all packages you do have installed and then use that list as a source for an apt command which does --reinstall ( which which would replace all files with newly downloaded ones)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Nice, that would reinstall all the system packages, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is there a way to reinstall Only system packages?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Without affecting programs? Or do I have to manually exclude them?
<genii> Once you get a list you could do something like edit the list, but yeah, far as i know no way to really automate that
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> they suggested me to do
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> apt --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> that is clever
<genii> That will reinstall the core components of the KDE desktop and application suite of Kubuntu, yes. But not any underlying things
<genii> If the issue you are experiencing is specific to KDE and/or one of the applications kubuntu-desktop installs this could be effective. But if the problem is in the underlying framework common to all *buntu then the issue will persist
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> should this be effective, then?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<genii> There's no way to know if it will be effective or now, since we don't have any information on what the actual problem is
<genii> now/not
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok. At least now I know whatelse I can try
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Today I updated a 3year old bios, now I will reinstall kubuntu packages
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Thank you for the help
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> !cookie
<genii> heh
<genii> !cookie| genii
<ubottu> genii, please see my private message
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Wtf
 * genii munches on ubottu's private cookie
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Heh :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> genii: kubuntu-desktop it's only a 1.7 mb
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> isn't there a package containing all the important stuff about kde?
<genii> It's a meta-package, when it installs the amount of things far surpasses 1.7mb
<genii> A meta-package is like a packing list of a bunch of other packages to be installed
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> mmm so how to target all those things instead?
<genii> ...
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> it just seems strange that all those packages take just 1,7 mb so I was wondering if they are not included in this package and they are not
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> you said, it's a meta-package
<genii> The NAMES of all the packages it wants to installs adds up to the 1.7mb. It doesn't contain 1.7mb of things that will be installed
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> oh
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> btw about the thing you suggested me to do
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> reinstalling all the packages
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> when I do sudo apt list --installed > file.txt
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I also get the [installed] thing
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> how to do sudo apt reinstall < file.txt
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> making it work?
<genii> See https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-list-installed-packages-on-debian/#create-a-list-of-all-installed-packages
<genii> ..then use the --reinstall argument tot he apt command
<genii> ( then go make a pot of coffee ....)
<genii> It will chug away for a very long time and may occasionally require user input
<genii> But in the end it will replace the files of every package you currently have installed fresh from the mirrors
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> nice
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> what I was searching for
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> sudo xargs -a packages_list.txt apt install
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I just replace install with --reinstall
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> right?
<genii> I forget straight apt syntax, I generally use old-style of apt-get install --reinstall
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> apt-get install --reinstall package_list.txt?
<genii> Lemme doublecheck
<genii> No, sudo xargs -a packages_list.txt apt-get install --reinstall
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> nice, trying that right now
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have to exclude kernels
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> why it wants to download new packages?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> it says
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> "I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati: … "
<genii> It always says that because by -reinstall, you are telling it to consider these as new things to be installed so that it will overwite the old ones
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> it's going
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> it's reinstalling wine.. am I going to loose the config? and the prefix?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Everything went smoothly
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Let's hope this fixed my issues
#kubuntu 2020-09-01
<u19809> hi all, I have just upgrade to 20.04 and have serious paint problems on most apps (not all).  E.g when I start vlc or virtualbox the screen is not alive in that if I resize the window, the content is not adjusted and sometimes painted serveral times over. Also the content is not clickable at all
<u19809> I have this problem in : dragonplayer, vlc, kate, virtualbox, chrome
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which video card?
<u19809> nvidia - sigh
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> And driver version?
<u19809> 440
<u19809> nvidia-settings shows 400.100
<u19809> Geforce GTX1050TI
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What render mode in System Settings -> Disp. Config.  -> Compositor -> Rendering backend
<u19809> opengl 3.1 (with message that it caused a crash in the past)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did you have a re-enable button?  Sometimes kwin crashes hard and messes up the rendering state.  Re-enabling and logging out/in usually fixes things.
<u19809> yes i do and will reenable and login/logout.  The problem occurs always after resume from suspend. Also the background of the desktop and logon screen is then black
<u19809> reenabled and  rebooting after your response
<u19809> here is a screenshot of a window with messed up content : https://pasteboard.co/JoZIeq8.png
<u19809> just rebooted but paint issues still remain.  I also updated backed to xrender and logged out and in again but again paint issues.... :(:(:(:(:(
<u19809> it blocks me as I need virtualbox to start a VM but because of the paint problems VBox is unusable
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Compositing enabled?
<u19809> enabled yes
<u19809> disable ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> No
<u19809> setup is dual display FWIW
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hmmm.  You could try purging and re-installing the NVidia drivers or upgrade to the 450 driver.  The 450 has several bug fixes: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/160555/en-us
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you unplug one display, does the problem go away?
<u19809> ok I will upgrade to the 450 ... I presume the upgrade would uninstall the 440 ?
<u19809> if I disable my second monitor the problem goes away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<u19809> (disable from settings )
<u19809> and also video starts to play (before nor vlc nor dragonplayer were able to play video )
<u19809> ok, this is good ... I just reenabled the second display and again ... all is messed up.  I must say that my two monitors do not have the same resolution, one is 4K the other FullHD
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Under Nvidia Settings -> X server XVideo Settings  try changing the default sync device...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ^^^ totally guessing here ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So does everything work on either monitor as long a the other monitor is disabled?
<u19809> only tested on the 4K monitor (disable the FHD one).  sync does not seem to work
<u19809> I have not logged out when changing sync.  should I ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Most of the NVidia settings do not require loggout...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Under NVS -> OpenGL Settings have you tried toggling Allow Flipping or any of those options?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Note, the hover help often specifies if the setting applies immediately.
<u19809> sync to vblank is on, flipping off, use conformant texture mapping on,
<u19809> image settings : quality
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> For reference, I have Flipping on, Image Settings:  High Perf.  ( using a 4K and 2K monitor where 2k monitor is scaled to 4k and running at 144Hz).
<u19809> ok ... will try and logout
<u19809> ok, flipping does not seem to help but I had another thing. I have global scaling set to 175 and when I set it to 100 % the problem disappears.  when I set scaling back -> messed up
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh yes! Use Font to change the size of everything using X.  Wayland scaling is much better, but very difficult to enable using NVidia.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The reason I run my 2k scaled to 4k is that sizes font and windows size match across monitors.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> However, scaling 1080p to 4k is a bit blocky for my preference (2K to 4k is very useable).
<u19809> i do not see how to scale an individual monitor.  on 19 you had indivudual scrollbars for each of the displays, now there is just 'global'
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, correct. Only under Wayland does the per display scaling work.
<u19809> I do not mind using wayland but is it already operational for KDE ? I read that there were still open issues ...
<u19809> logging out again
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not until Qt 15.xxx is available will Wayland run using NVidia and proprietary drivers.
<u19809> back
<HiddenDjinn> i'm having some issues with jack and a usb audio interface
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> @Zoth_Ommog, I got this problem again
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> I forgot how to clear the cache
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Someone pls help
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Cleaning command didn't help
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Oh
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How r u blueskaj
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> I even tried apt-cache pkgnames but it just shows no space left on device
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Do I need to nuke my files
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> I don't understand why Kubuntu can let this happen
<BluesKaj> o/ @Swift110, Zoth_Ommog
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Welp guess I'll reformat then
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Anyone got any method to prevent this from happening
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Try clearing the log files.  I have seen 3 different 20.04 installs where the log files hit 12GB or larger.
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> How?
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> I can only access terminal
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> how big is the syslog file (ls -alh /var/log/syslog )
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> 316k
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> It's the apt/archive that is chock full
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> have you already ran sudo apt autoremove ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> autoclean too
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> clean did nothing at all
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you run df -lh, how big is your root directory?
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> (Photo, 668x500) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0XDbOwNp/file_35516.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh crap, 14G is a little small these days for a root directory.
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Really? Dammit
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Devs assume everyone has lot of hd space and packages are starting to bloat.
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> I haven't had time to switch /home to the hdd
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> What's the recommended size nowadays
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That depends on what you install.  If you install apps like Anaconda and android-studio (I install to my /opt directory) they consume 7.5GB and 1.3GB resp.  Wine-staging is about a 1GB. Zoom,  Teams,  Chrome are around 300MB each so they all add up quickly.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you run any VM's?
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> The most I do is kernel building
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> For android
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Even then I only use the /home partition to do it
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Many build process use /tmp so may that be part of the issue.  Usually /tmp is cleared on reboot.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try this sudo find /var/log -type f -size +1000M
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I want to ensure none of the log process ran wild...
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Didn't work
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Nothing was returned or error reported?
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> run the same command from root: sudo find / -type f -size +10000M
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wait too many zeros:  sudo find / -type f -size +1000M
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> (Photo, 668x500) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/4LEeLQpZ/file_35519.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ls -alh the last file on the list.
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ls -alh /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/admgpu_vram
<lundrvs> I am reading a tutorial for programming in C++. And I find this point:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> how big is that file
<lundrvs> "Add "/usr/include/freetype2" when it is in Linux. (The path of freetype2 may be different, it depends on your system)."
<lundrvs> does anyone know what is "freetype2"?
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> @DarinMiller, 4gb
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Amazing
<lundrvs> or how is it named in Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Will uninstalling amdgpu alleviate it a bit?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I would try removing /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/admgpu_vram
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> then run sudo apt update and sudo apt full-upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Is it safe though
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> I installed it from a amdgpu zip file
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I don't know, but it's in a debug directory and your system is already non-bootable.  You could try uninstalling amdgpu and see if the file goes away.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nm, bad advice, that file is not deleateable: https://askubuntu.com/questions/972624/how-to-delete-debug-files-in-sys-kernel-debug
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Ah lawd
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Amdgpu uninstall fixed it
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Very good. I still recommend increasing the size of your root partition so that you have a little more breathing room.
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Yeah, I'll get a new HDD this weekend to give myself some space
<resophokles_> has anyone successfully installed and run Zak McKraken on Kubuntu?
<resophokles_> I don't mean the original, but the fanmade sequel
<resophokles_> nevermind, just found a solution
<genii> The original ran fine in real mode under dosbox. Dunno about the sequels
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @resophokles_, Please tell...
<resophokles_> well there is a linux version for the sequel
<resophokles_> http://www.mckracken.net/cms/directorscut.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Hack_01_Me> (Photo, 1280x689) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FdUJWAp6/file_35531.jpg Hi, in Kubuntu 20.04 Okular cannot open .cbr files and it doesn't create the thumbnails in dolphin either. Any help?
<genii> This is usually what it does when urnrar is not installed
<genii> unrar ...rather
<oerheks> no thumbnails from archives is pretty logical ? https://itsfoss.com/how-to-run-cbr-files-in-ubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot> <Hack_01_Me> @genii, Oh thanks a lot! I install unrar and now work like a charm (thumbnails included)
<IrcsomeBot> K 4🇺🇦 was added by: K 4🇺🇦
<bruhhh> hey there gamers
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hi
<bruhhh> oh what are you guys real people? I've never used this app before
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Konversation or Telegram or another chat client
<bruhhh> lol k
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What app are you using to hit this channel?
<bruhhh> I misclicked Konversation on kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ah, very good.
<bruhhh> yeah this is cool tho
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> This channel can also be accessed via Telegram (or other IRC clients)
<bruhhh> nice
<lundrvs> Konversation aswell
